# Naruto: Shimofuri Main Thread



## Vergil (Mar 17, 2014)

_"Right and wrong are not what separate us and our enemies. It's our different standpoints, our perspectives that separate us. Both sides blame one another. There's no good or bad side. Just two sides holding different views."_​
*Story:*
After the Fourth Ninja War the world, it changed? The good feelings and newfound unity led the world to unite under one banner. The Kage's formed a high council to govern all the countries. They make decisions as a group instead of as individuals. 

For 130 years the peace of the Kage High Council prospers.

However enlightenment is upon civilization. The world has been peaceful; poverty and starvation are at an all-time low as the world reaches heights of never before seen posterity. But there is one prevailing thought that has climbed into the social consciousness. Are the Kage?s representatives of the people if the people did not choose them?

A social revolution consisting of those malcontent with their lack of say in the government begins in order to reorganize the politics of the High Kage Council. The first stone is cast when Iwakagure attempts to crush the new political movement by colonizing three neighboring villages that are in favor of change, Kusakagure, Ishikagure, and Amekagure. However there are some in Iwakagure who are in support of democracy, a separatist movement, and they conspire with the oppressed villages to annex a portion of Iwakagure. This alliance becomes one village, Fuzenkagure. This is the first domino in the schism. 

Elsewhere some of the Kage?s decide to step down out of respect for their people?s wishes. These smaller nations band together and essentially form a separate ninja nation. The Black. The Kage High Council responds by consolidating its power and forming the White.

It has been 20 years since the formation of the Black and the White. Tension is at an all time high between them as the Black works to usurp the White as the number one ninja nation in the world.

*We gladly accept new members. 
*

*Turn off your Sig:* 
It gets hard to read through all the text and then have to scroll down past long Sigs. Plus they can be a lag on load time.​


----------



## Cjones (Mar 17, 2014)

*OPENING*​_The Second Domino Falls_

_An Hour Earlier_ 
"So...he's still not talking?" A sultry female voice speaks behind the closing of a door, entering a room where the shadows danced off the walls being manipulated by a lone flickering light. The sound of gurgling permeated throughout the room bouncing off the walls in vibrant reverberation. 

"Eh, poor bastard acting like he’s a martyr or some lame ass shit. It seems we may have to 'encourage' him a bit." A younger male voice, more crass in his manner of speech spoke out in the darkness as his fire red hair swayed in and out of the dancing shadows.  The new arrival chuckled in response before reaching out beside her and pulling a lever. A loud cranking sound could be heard the room and soon sharp gasping of a man inhaling massive amounts of air filled the room. His breathing became jagged and raspy, as he coughed and spit up water. This prisoner, a man, was tied up by his feet, allowing the blood to rush toward his brain while he was dunked into a tub of water. 

 Once he had fully emerged, the woman knelt down to the man's eye level. Now visible to the eye was the sight of olive green hair and eyes the purest white, like snow, gleamed eerily. 

“Baby…do you still not want to talk? Hmm? Talk for mommy, okay?” She spoke sweetly. 

He was quiet at first, still catching his breath, but quickly he began to hack and spit directly in her face in his act of defiance. The bodily fluid oozed slowly down her face in streaks. A grin, from ear to ear, crossed her features while her eyes lit up, brighter than before. An obvious look of pleasure showed on her face in that moment while her tongue slowly traced the side of her face, taking all of his saliva into her mouth followed by a gulp.    

"You’re such a flirt, so if you want it that way. Jirou." She called out to her younger counterpart who reacted accordingly by bringing in two objects draped in cloth. A table was brought in as the objects held in Jirou’s hand were placed directly in the middle of it, eye to eye with their prisoner. 

As a result the man’s weary, but defiant gaze was soon etched with curiosity and caution. His female torturer placed the sole source of light onto the table directly beside these objects before she herself took a seat, gazing at whatever it was with amusement whilst tracing their outline with her finger. She flashed that hellish grin from before, the one befitting that of a devil, that exuded uncomfortable aura of lust and evil. 

“Allow me to spin a yarn for you. It’s about something that happened prior to our little date.” She said as she took a deep breathe. 

“There once was a woman named Leiko.” She began.

The man’s eyes smoldered with shock and then anger as he heard the name that escape her lips. He trashed about, trying in all his power to undo his restraints while he screamed and snarled like a caged animal. He loudly began screaming the name Leiko, over and over, hollering to know what she had done to this woman, his wife. The shadows seemed like an extension of the olive haired woman’s face, projecting her grin well beyond its normal means as she observed the reaction of her prey. 

“If you aren’t quiet you’ll never know how the tale goes, will you? She shushed with a finger over her mouth.

“Now where was I? Ah, there once was a woman named Leiko….”

_Flashback_
_"PLEASE STOP! YOU CAN'T DO THIS, HE'S JUST A BOY!" 

The voice was frantic, breaking up with each word that was being screamed. It belonged to a young female, late twenties at most, with bronze skin, black hair and lavender eyes. She ran down a dirt road with ragged breath, going as fast as her legs would take her. A great look of despair, fright, and fear were mixed into her eye sight as she ran off the dirt road, down a steep path and into a clearing with large amounts of vegetation. She continued to run without catching her breath nearly falling all over herself as she pushed past the large vegetation. The woman was quickly nearing her limit, but she could not stop. Something of importance had been taken from her, no words or any value could describe what was taken from her as she ran, pushing her body to its limits.

It was her child.

"P-p-please lady. I want my mom!" A small boy's voice could be heard just at the end of the clearing. The woman's eye lit up with excitement as she continued to push through. He wasn't too far just beyond this vegetation.

"Ko! Hang on baby, I'm coming!"_

---
"A woman named Leiko yelled, at the top of her lungs. I felt so bad that I decided to stop, just for her.
---

_The boy responded with a loud shout of "Mommy!" That was the only word she needed to hear as she finally made her out to see her child right before her.

Dangling over a ledge and at the bottom...a ravine of water._

---
“The woman was dusty and dirty, shaken and panicked, which makes sense considering what was happening. She looked ready to break down at any moment, so this woman named Leiko began to plead and beg for her son’s life. Repeating over and over that she knew absolutely nothing, after having deduced the reason why I was sent after them, pretty intelligent she was.  It was also quite the scene, even more so when this woman named Leiko, who husband had been taken and son now in mortal danger, offered to do... anything?” The olive haired woman explained. 

“So on her knees she fell, and out came her tongue, licking every inch of my boot. Such a sight it was, a mothers love for her child.” She continued
---

_Leiko slowly rose to her feet, head held down in shame, refusing to look her the woman in the eye. She just kept reminding herself that what she did was for her son.

"Alright, I believe you.” This woman said as she let the boy down on to the ground. 

"Go to your mother. She came all this way for you." The woman looked down at him with caring eyes and gave the kid small nudge. Leiko observed her as she did this. Her hands were right in her sight and and she didn't move an inch. It seemed as if she was going to let them go after all. None of it really mattered now, as she watched her son run toward her while she waited with open arms._ 
_End_

“It was such a heartwarming and tear-jerking sight as a child ran into his mother, a woman named Leiko’s, arms after such an ordeal; in fact, it was such a beautiful sight that, at the very moment, my hand got a little twitchy and…” She gasped as she trailed off. 

Then with a simple pull of the cloth, the two objects were revealed to be the severed heads of the man’s wife and child, staring directly at him which elicited an immediate outcry of grief and anguish as he stared at his family’s heads, presented to him like a gift. The man Jirou looked on slightly disturbed at what he just brought in, as the woman eyes lit with unmatched lust as she listened to the man pour his heart out in cries. As she stood up and exited the room, her job done, the only sound behind the closing door was the continuing scream of a man who had just lost everything he held dear. 

_*Present*_
The blare of chatter occupied an office like room. In the middle stood an oval shape table with three chairs, six in all, on each side of the table. Each one filled with people clothed in standard shinobi attire, consisting of a red outfit, which either had one sleeve or two, a lapel which is usually found on the side of a brown flak jacket and mesh armor around their ankles. This was the trademark attire of the shinobi of Iwagakure.

At the head of this oval table was a massive chair, and at the side stood a stout buxom woman of reasonable stature, with an eye patch. The chatter among this group quickly died down as a door opened and closed, accompanied by the sound of heavy footsteps that were tympanic in nature. This man emanated pride and power. His presence was so powerful that even his own men seemed to fidget as he took his seat at the head of the table.

“Tschikage-sama!” His men roared



“I brought you all here to let you know, that the ball is now in our park.” He spoke, his voice deep and robust. 

“Thanks to the efforts of a talented shinobi, the member of the separatist movement we caught not too long ago, has become all too willing to provide us with the information we need.” He explained. 

The woman beside him began passing out papers for the others to see, filled with various amounts of information. 

“Fuzengakure, a village composed of our neighbors Kusakagure, Ishikagure, Amekagure and a portion of our own beloved Iwagakure. For far too long we have sat on our heels, like any good parent, hoping that our children learn from their foolish mistakes and come to their senses. Unfortunately, they have continued to challenge our power at every turn. Against my better judgment we have held on to the past for much too long, but no longer.” Osamu roared with passion as he slammed his hand down onto the table, shaking the room. 

“We must be forthright, knowing the sensation of focus, never looking back on what has happen but only looking forward to what is to come or be. The past is now behind us, we are no longer the parent who refuses to acknowledge the growth of their child; in fact, we shall fully embrace it. From now on each action we take must be methodical to the core, everything must have order, and nothing we do to them will be without purpose or reason. Finally, above all, be proud of whatever it is we will accomplished no matter what has been done.” He bellowed as he eyed each shinobi in the room, their eyes lit with unwavering determination. 

“I promise this to you, at the end of the day. Fuzengakure _*will fall*_.” ​


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 17, 2014)

_Sense of humor​_
The Forty-Fourth Training Ground, also known as the Forest of Death in Konoha. Its primary function serves as a testing ground for the survival. It is a very dangerous place, filled with hordes of flora and fauna, often gigantic or poisonous most likely, both. A metallic fence surrounds its perimeter with 44 gates equally spaced around it; this perimeter is where the shinobi entered. Inside is a river, the forest, and a tower located in the exact centre; the forest's radius is about ten kilometres. It lies to the north of the Forty-Third Training Ground. Within the forest are several large and deadly creatures such as leeches, tigers, and bears.

Whatever the introduction to this place may be, what concerns the girl waiting outside the place is what is happening inside. She has long black hair running all the way to a few centimeters before her butt, deep black eyes resembling a dark bottomless abyss but with a special brightness. She is wearing a white kimono with a red obi, something a little uncommon in this day and age. White skin almost competing with the snow and a perfect figure in development that somehow can be seen even with the clothes she has on. Her name, Uchiha Manami.

"Hmmmm.....Ak-kun is late!"she said frowning.
---------------------------
*Inside the forest*

A young man using an ANBU uniform walked through the dangerous den of death. A white mask with green lines and a form resembling the head of a hawk was covering his face. His reasons to be there were pretty simple, he needed to pick up _something_ located one kilometer away from the tower at the center of the place. Advancing through giant trees and avoiding conflicts with then residents of the forest, the shinobi reached his destination. A strange feeling assaulted him once he noticed nothing was there.

Reacting immediately, he takes out his short sword characteristic of every ANBU, and skillfully deflects an unidentified object that flew towards him.  Looking for the weapon he was assaulted with, he finds out it was a bone, actually it looked like some sort of rib." I see your sense of humor hasn?t changed, but could you show yourself already, Akaya-kun?"the ninja asked with his eyes closed before opening them with the sharingan active.

" Oh c?mmon. And I can see you haven?t got one yet, Takao-san. A sense of humor I mean"his voice echoed a little until the Uchiha caught a glimpse of his location. A boy of no more than fifteen years old was sitting on the huge branch coming from an enormous three standing at the center of the area. The physical features of the guy showed black disheveled hair with an straight and curly alternate pattern; dirt in his face and visible parts of the body together with some dryed blood. Deep gray eyes, that gave the impression as if the kid was blind. An arrogant smile crossing his face; his clothes consisted of a red shirt and brown trunks both of them torn apart in some places. He was also wearing the typical pair of ninja boots that most of shinobi used.

"SO...what is the reason for you to come all the way to visit me, senpai?"Akaya asked with sarcasm, he pretty much knew the reason but he wanted to hear it from the man before him.With relative ease, he jumped from the branch and landed, allowing Takao to see the long chains stuck to the ankles and wrists of the boy. They were long, enough to let the prisoner move freely around a limited radius from the three, however not long enough to let the lad go too far.

"It seems like no matter the punishment, you will never learn. Indeed, I?m a little suprised you survived two weeks chained in this place"he said now noticing the meatless skull of a tiger lying at the foot of the three, how was the kid even capable of defending himself? truth be told, by his appereance it was obvious that he didn?t have it easy. "Ryoga-sama is demanding your presence to talk about your little attempt at escaping from your duties and also, it seems he wants to give you a new mission. This time alone."he said finally before throwing the key of the chains to Akaya who quickly freed himself and stood next to the ANBU.

"Hmmm...I wonder is he in his right mind? after all that has happened he still thinks he can trust me?" Akaya asked with a playful tone but deep inside his blood was boiling. Uchiha Ryoga wasn?t taking him seriously.

"Whatever, orders are orders. So move and put this on...Manami-sama is waiting outside, she thinks you were training." he passed some new clothes to the kid and with a light kick he pushed Akaya forward as they started to leave.


----------



## Vergil (Mar 17, 2014)

*5am

Morning prayer. *

Mion sat on the bench alongside a few of the other worshipers, the giant white stone statue of Jashin. He had both hands upturned as if to accept anyone, She closed her eyes and prayed for the souls of those who had not been found. She was determined to have people see the light more than ever today. She would be accepted as a genin. Mion clasped her hands tighter as tears fell from her eyes - she would not have made it had it not been for the Love of Jashin.

Her hands roamed to the book and she read through her favourite verses.

"A gift is pure when it is given from the heart to the right person at the right time and at the right place, and when we expect nothing in return”

Mion nodded - she did not want anything in return for her actions. She only wished for them to realize the true happiness. She would wait until the opportune time to offer them this gift, then she would be loved more by....Mion clasped her mouth. She was expecting something in return, even when just a moment ago she said that she didn't. She was lying to herself and was going against Jashin's wisdom. She stood and turned a screw on her left arm. Blood started to come down her arm as the spikes of her disciplinary upper arm bracelet bug their spikes into it. 

This pain was love. This pain was love. This pain was love.

She would release it after a while and have the wound treated before she went to meet up with her sensei. She cared not for her other team mates but was eager to learn and wanted to spread the word of Jashim across the world. 

*Later*. 

She stepped out of the church. More people were gathering for the 7am mass. The bell tolled and rang all across Konoha, a glorious reminder that there was someone watching over them, even if only to tell them that they should be out of bed. Normally she would help out with the chores around the church, handing alms to the poor and helping with the elderly - but today she was to go out into the world and become one of the arms of Jashin, for even though his arms would always be open to accept those that needed help, there also needed to be the rod that punished the wicked. She had been chosen to be one of those rods.

Walking through Konoha, there was plenty that troubled her. The poor and destitute - a place where she was as a child; the eyes in the shadows, looking to steal or worse; the greed of the corporations and their logos plastered all over the city. This town was full of sin - and it was supposed to be part of the White. A beacon of hope and symbol of how things should be done. Mion craved to see those places that were part of the Black. Jashin's love would certainly be spread with a vengeful hand there.

She arrived at the training ground and waited for her sensei patiently. There was no name given to her, only that he would be there. She only had to find him. A test. One which she was determined to pass.


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 18, 2014)

*New Song Smell*

*Cruel Summer I 
The Best Person I Know
Kazama Zerua*

Look at your clothes. Get a real good look, doesn?t really matter what it is as long as it?s something. Somebody made them didn?t they? Now think about how the entire textile is just the conglomeration of a bunch of threads intersecting and comingling into it?s proper state. Thread in and of it is pretty unremarkable. Its lithe tautness implies fragility but belies a resiliency, because you see when one stray piece of thread frays it has the possibility of unraveling everything affecting the fate of the whole thing. One tiny insignificant piece is able to ruin someone?s countless hour of hard work in the construction. In spite of its power to affect the whole it is still one tiny little piece, a malfunction the designer overlooked that fucks up the entire thing. Sent off into the ether without a care about the possibility of this one defective thread, this little insignificant fiber that threatens everything, but no the designer continues. The designer goes back to their loom and continues to toil away constructing more pieces of insignificant mediocrity. 

The human race is the handiwork put together by a careless designer. Some people get to be remarkably complex works of arts and some of us are just plain boring clothes with a misplaced thread poised unravel the whole damn thing. 

Existential metaphors aside it?s pretty clear that when Kazama Zerua was made it wasn?t to be complex work of art. Zerua, or rather Zeru as he likes to be called, is by most scales average, he is about 5?8, isn?t fat, skinny, at most maybe skinny fat, and he probably won?t be gracing the cover of a men?s quarterly wearing fine linens. He is just a normal guy who lives an otherwise unremarkable life; perhaps the most remarkable aspect is that he?s aware how ordinary he is each and every morning he gets up. This morning was no different.  












The silver-maned hipster stood groggily in front of his stovetop as if it were the precipice leading to the underworld. Almost as if unconscious the young man deftly cracked four eggs, in rapid succession, into his square tamagoyaki pan. Steam emanated as the yolks cooked up and spread a welcoming breakfast time signal smoke throughout the humble domicile of the Kazama?s. The omelet began to coalesce a little in the square shape meaning it was ready for the second phase. Zeru picked up the pan from the flame, he spun around on his heels and thrust his arm forward, and the tamagoyoki flew out of the pan somersaulting in the air. Everything slowed down for Zeru as felt himself transported to his happy place?

Zeru quickly sprinkled the bottom of the pan with sugar and a healthy helping of chili oil to give it a nice spicy kick. He quickly spun back and caught the egg dish before it could become a meal for his immaculate floor tiles. This was Kazama Zerua at perhaps his most audacious, this was?

*HOME MAKER SUPERMAN MODE ENGAGED*

He turned down the stove to a simmer as he very daintily and gracefully jumped over toward his refrigerator. This refrigerator was remarkable because of the sheer amount of organization and flow it had. Almost as soon as he had opened the door the vegetables he had needed were being juggled in his hands as he delivered a very accurate roundhouse kick to close the refrigerator. Zeru didn?t stop his antics as he got to his cutting board; no instead he decided to add another intrepid wrinkle into this process. With impractical skill he began to juggle a pair of knives to go along with the carrot, green onion, wakami seaweed, and abura-age. In Home Maker mode his cooking feats were almost superhuman as he caught the knives and commenced a series of swirls and twirls, slashing the ingredients in midair. The process was done over the kitchen counter and everything landed neatly in place.  With another turn he began to slide his feet along the floor as if it were frictionless, effectively moonwalking to the refrigerator once more. Reaching in he grabbed the final piece to bring the breakfast together, the dashi soup stock. In order to get it right Zeru let?s the stock ferment for three to five days, which is why the fridge had about four different batches of stock all labeled with the day they were made.

The Superman Home Maker brought the stock over and added all of the hard ingredients before tossing the whole thing into a pot. The stock of the soup was richer than most as Zeru liked to add dairy to it in order to add an element of creaminess not usually present in the soybean paste seasoning. As he went to the family dinner table his mother was already waiting for him with a small cup of tea already poured for him. With a deep breath Zeru collapsed into his seat as most of the ?hard? work was done for their breakfast.

*HOME MAKER SUPERMAN MODE DISENGAGED*

?Ohayo Okasan.?

?Ohayo Musuko.?

They greeted each other politely as they did every morning before his mother dropped her formal fa?ade and adopted a sly grin. Zeru didn?t know what she was about to say but he knew it would get on his nerves.

?If it?s your job to eat frogs, it?s best to do so in the morning. And if it?s your job to eat two frogs, it?s best to eat the biggest one first.? 

The platinum haired youth cupped his face in his hands, as he really truly hated when his mother used that ?superpower? of motherly perception most possessed.  

?I?d rather eat twenty frogs than have to deal with those two today, especially her.?

Now it wasn?t that Zeru was being overly morose about today, in actuality he was more nervous than depressed at this point. The majority of his teenage years had been spent underfoot of a domineering she-devil. Her reaction to the latest on-goings in his life was something that brought him a sense of overwhelming dread. On this day Zeru felt more like a frog about to put into a blender than a teenager with an unhealthy amount of pessimism. 

What kind of decision could be so drastic? Well, Zeru was leaving the island he called home his entire life to become a shinobi for Konohagakure. He looked down at the ground but he could hear the wheels turning as his mother?s feet now came into view. She cupped his face and forced him to look at her causing a wave of sadness to splash at the shores of his heart. 



Since her accident she was confined to this damn chair and who knows what else was going to happen to her. They were already just above the poverty line and needed money in order to pay for her treatment. His mother was the best person he knew and she worked hard for him so it was time to pay her back, hopefully his friends would understand.

?You?re a much more resilient young man than you give yourself for. Even before all of this happened you took on more responsibility than most kids your age are even capable of.  My beautiful little Zeru-chan, I know you?ll be able to handle whatever comes your way. You?re about to go fight for the most prestigious ninja country there is, I?m sure you can handle two farm girls. Now go get the miso before you overcook the vegetables and it boils over, I?m starving!!!?

She slapped him across the face playfully as she exclaimed her hunger causing him to actually crack a rare smile. This was his mother?s other ?superpower?, she was basically the only person capable of getting him to smile. The little pep talk invigorated Zeru for the moment, however he couldn?t get rid of a twinge of sadness because it dawned on him this would be the last time they?d have breakfast like this.

*SPLASH*

"NO!!! NOT MY FLOORS!!!"
​


----------



## Cjones (Mar 18, 2014)

Hisashi Fujibayashi

_Boring bro, so boring._​
Things were pretty much the same today, the same it has been lately. The atmosphere around the area felt incredibly tense and hostile. I got the feeling that all it would take was a wrong move, maybe even just the sound of a pin hitting the ground and everything would fall through. Being as young as I am, and a genius, it?s doesn't really take a genius?heh I guess it does. Uh, what was I saying just a few seconds ago? Oh yea, it does take a genius, perhaps, to figure out the relationship between the two opposing sides was getting worse every single day, every long hour, every moderate minute and every minuscule second. The funny thing is I may just be the cause of this ever growing stylized drama of inflated ego vs. injured ego or who choose who, or who didn't choose who. 

?Well no use really crying about it. It is what it is.? 

I told myself as I lazily, but with incredible suave, trekked across one of the numerous bridges that sat above the running stream of water that flowed throughout the village. Today was one of my off days, no missions or work that required me to travel extensively whether it was to another village in the White or crossing over into the dangerous territory of the Black, nope none of that. It was honestly a blessing, as they've been working me like a dog these last few weeks. So today I could just chill and relax, kick back and bro fist whoever I deemed worthy. Hell, I might even go and pour myself a couple of brewskis!

?Meow?? 

The soft purr of a cat hit my ears like a pleasant beat. Atop my head laid my cat, who I had forgotten all about for a minute. She was a moderate size gal, her entire top half a very deep blue and under side completely snow white or perhaps silver. She?s a lazy little thing whom I happened to pick up during some rather dirty business in Fuzengakure not too long ago. I found her in one of the deep lushes greenery that the village was built around, cold and shivering and it looked as if she had been abandoned by someone. The odd thing about it is, all I ever did was look at it and suddenly she began to follow me, but however strange that was, we?ve been together ever since.

?Yea your right top cat, it may be a bit too early for that. Ah, such is the woes of the adolescent lifestyle.? 

I sighed dramatically while petting the top of her head. The funny thing is, I can be sent on missions to kill, kidnap or assassinate, but I can?t get a drink? I wonder in what backwards blue hell does that make any sort of sense? ?I mean seriously I can split someone?s skull, not that I have, but I can?t sit in a bar? Well, I?m a doctor anyway, getting toasted _probably_ wouldn't do me any good.? I began to trail off on what was a pretty interesting moral debate I should say, but really I was just bored.

?I?m finally here at last! Girl needs to move somewhere closer or learn to teleport.?

Just off in the distance stood a rather quaint, but moderate size home belonging to Masasmi Senju. A pretty good friend of mine, which in itself is saying as I barely have anyone I can call a friend. There was a grassy trail I walked down that led to the front of said house. The house had a richly colored floral design from the top down to its very foundation. Off to the side, just about nine or ten feet to the east of the house there stood a white fence that stretched fifty meters, covering a small flower garden. Every time I come here I can?t help, but get caught off in its beauty; however, there was a sort of haunting beauty to it. 

?Joanna! It?s the smiling face you want to see! Come on out!?

I yelled out toward her window, scaring top cat, who dashed into my clothing. It was like this every time I came here. She would invite me over and I?d be stuck waiting for her, it never changes. This time though I managed to convince her to do something a little fun. Also shockingly my yell was answered but moments later by a soft eloquent voice. 

?Hisa, I shall make your acquaintance in but a moment ser. Did you bring it?? 

With a whistle top cat poked his head out from beneath my clothing, with a metal object dangling from his mouth. Effortlessly climbing himself back up, he perched himself atop the summit. Twirling the magic finger I pressed a small button and out echoed the sound music, a song carefully chosen to match the elegance and style of the young Senju. A song that would get the message across of what Masami was aspiring to be.  A song that would tell you a story and let you know:

That she was lady?​


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 18, 2014)

*Uchiha Akaya*

_Master and Servant_​
*Akaya?s PoV*
_
After my encounter with Takao-san in the forest, we went outside of the goddamn place only for my eyes to meet with a pair of angry orbs. I frowned for an almost imperceptible moment as she looked at me. The Uchiha princess, Uchiha Manami, was staring intenttly at me, her hands forming fists that were touching her waist making a pose a sif she was demanding some sort of explanation. This dumbass better doesn?t start to whine.

"Ak-kun!! Do you know how long i have been waiting for you?! It?s been two weeks without a clue of what you could be doing and then you make me wait!" Tsk. Can?t this wench just stay silent for once?"I?m sorry *princess* but I was kinda busy in there"I call her "princess" marking my words with a different tone and then made a quick bow. Obviously I was busy, trying to not be eaten alive by the animals living in that place and all thanks to her daddy.  

It?s not like I actually do respect her, I mean she is a fuckin?softie, a complete clutz and a mediocre attempt of a shinobi who isn?t ready to be a ninja in my eyes... and yet it annoys me even more the fact that I would fight to death against anyone who dares to touch her. How should I say it, I don?t like her but I like her. It?s kinda complicated. Letting out a sigh, I stare directly in her eyes, she seems more bothered than before.

"Akkun is always so cold!! with me and everyone else, it?s not funny. I was worried sick and what do I get? If you don?t open up to the others you will end up alone. Oh and I have told you many times to call me by my name, it is not princess" okay, one of these days I?ll make sure to smack her across her pretty face. Get a clue already, stupid. Before I could reply she followed with her blabbering"Well, but now we can go to make some shopping at the mall district!"I throw a quick glance at Takao-san, he needs to do something before my patience reaches its end. 

"Sorry, manami-sama. But your father has some businesses to attend with Akaya-kun so, I recommend you wait a few days until he is free to do what you want."damn, thank you dude. I always thought of you as an asshole that I would like to beat up but you saved me this time.

After that, we three left towards the office of Uchiha Ryoga-sama at the Uchiha compound. We are advancing on top of the roofs so we reach the place faster, the princess is indeed having some trobles with those clothe sbut it shouldn?t cause any sort of accident. It also make sme more relaxed since for this village as a whole, I seem to be some sort of plague, maybe because I always end up beating the crap of their kids because they?re annoying or because of the way the othe Uchiha kida call me; "Devil Ak-chan"...One day I swear I will catch the little rat who came up with that nickname. 

Talking about something else, if you wonder about the way I received the Uchiha before me, lets just say that I don?t like him much, indeed I would love to break his nose with my fist right now; Takao-san is my teacher, although Ryoga-sama also taught me a few things and tends to supervise my trainings, Takao is the one who has taught me most of things, from information found in books to some of the most horrible life experiences a kid could go through I feel enormous gratitude towards him and that?s why when my chance comes, I will let him go only with some broken bones.

It didn?t take more than couple of minutes to reach the Uchiha compound. It?s so shiny, with everyone smiling and the shinobi residents making notice of their status. I can see a genin walking around proudly, poor kid doesn?t know what he has gotten into. It makes me sick. Turning in an alley, we walked some more before reaching the main house of the clan....Here is where Uchiha Ryoga, the person I loathe the most in this world, lives.

Entering through the front door, Takao-san and I reach our destination as the gal goes to her room. My fists clench while I force an smile on my face. We can see him there sitting and admiring the starry sky. He has a stoic expression in his face, no feelings at all. I have met many shinobi and among them many many Uchiha since I?m part of this clan; sometimes I wonder if they have a big stick too deep into their asses so they can?t even smile, more than half of them are like this.

"I see, that you are fine. I hope this has left in you a valuable lesson, Akaya-kun. A pet doesn?t need more than what its master gives to it, trying to escape did hurt my feelings."he said without looking at the two of us yet. "Only lesson I learned was to never try to catch prey with your own blood as bait when chained to a giant three...*Ryoga-sama*" I replied, my last words with some venomous tone. It?s obvious that I don?t like this guy, yet he keeps me by his side together with Takao-san.

A sigh came out from his mouth and then looked at me, there was a little pressure coming from his gaze. Was he trying to intimidate me? sorry but that doesn?t work, not anymore. "As expected, even after two weeks chained in the forest of death without food, your irreverent mix of respect and sarcasm has not disappeared. You should know by now that a dog shouldn?t reply like that, indeed a dog shouldn?t reply at all." he stated this time and made a move with his hand, I felt a burn in my cheek before realizing that he slapped me. Tsk...To begin with, considering what resides within me, I?m a cat and I don?t remember cats obeying...ever.

"I will let this slip for now, I have a new mission for you. this will be your second mission alone so don?t screw up."Ryoga announced and then gave me a folder with some documents inside.Giving a quick glance to them, I noticed the kind of mission assigned, I hate those sort of tasks. "How should I proceed in case of being discovered?"I ask this time around hoping that he won?t say what I don?t want to hear."Your existence must not be revealed at any cost..." I knew it.

"That is all, you can go home for the time being. You leave at mid-night"in the end he gave me no details at all, guess it doesn?t matter. As I make a bow, i immediately leave. I swear one of this days I will jump on him and  hit him so many times his face will end up deformed._

*Akaya?s PoV end*

Once the kid had left, Uchiha Ryoga looked at the ANBU before him. Pulling his own hair backwards, he cleared his throat and spoke."So how was it? Anything special about when you found him?"he asked directly without beating around the bush; even though he had punished Akaya, it was still a way to form the boy by make him undergo hardships however the fact that the kid had talent and learned at a monstruous rate was something to be aware of.

"I?m not very sure about how to answer, sir. Just as you have seen, leaving aside the dirt and clothes, his condition is almost perfect  and not a single scratch on his body besides those scars made during the torture endurance tests months ago."Takao said thinking carefully about his words"My theory is that his already strong link with the Nibi is getting stronger. When I arrived I noticed many skeletons of animals surrounding the three and a couple of them were of tigers from the forest of death. He is growing wonderfully..."stating what was in his mind he doubted a little about his next words but Ryoga animated him to continue"But..."

"But I think if we let him grow uncontrollably he may become quite dangerous...indeed thinking about the possibilities I think we should be glad that the one inside him is the cat and not the Kyuubi as we wanted at the beginning. We need to get a tighter grip on him."


----------



## Cjones (Mar 18, 2014)

*Masami/Hisashi*

Very small hands with the touch of cotton pulled down long fitted gloves that stretched all the way up a gracefully thin arm. Rose pink skin that seemed constantly flushed; accentuate the raven black hues of the fancifully decorated pink and white dress with matching hat, which seemed to be from ancient England. The dress seemed to flow endlessly down the petite frame of the young woman wearing it, just barely hitting the ground. Without the help of the sun it seemed to shine brilliantly. There wasn’t a wrinkle or crease to be seen, and was spotless from head toe.  

The slender gloved hands laid intertwined, symmetrically aligned with no bends as they pointed directly toward the ground. Barely inaudible footsteps, almost as if she was walking on a bed of feathers were accompanied by the jet black pig tails that seemed as stiff as stone pillars. She walked in a courteous manner, placing one foot before the other, with her chest stuck out in a powerful stride. Her head was held high making her come off as someone who was of higher standing and knew it; combined with perfect posture gave off one with a sense of worth and belief, on par with that of the exaggerated masculinity of  “machismo”. 

She walked with no wasted movement, having reached the bottom of the stairs, twirling with a finesse of a renown ice skater as she swung around the side of the steps and toward the outside of the door, where her companion would be waiting for her. The sound of music could be heard from the other side of the door, which caused a genuine smile that she had to cover up by placing her hand over her mouth. Reaching out for the rack that stood just nearby the door, she grabbed a matching umbrella. Carefully placing underneath, it opens in her hands and she began spinning it around before finally opening the door and being greeted with the sound of her companions…deplorable singing.

“She’s a lady! Oh, oh oh, she’s a lady!” 

In tandem with his terrible voice, the young man’s cat howled with each note, but it seemed more like a plea to stop than a duet. 

“I’m talking about that little lady! Listen to me people she's a lady!” He continued on as he began to hit the floor and spin around on his head in the process. It was a rather…delightful display if she had to say, giggling all the awhile he was dancing.

“Hisa, that is the most terrible singing I’ve heard ser. Please stop before the neighbors decided to take up pitch forks.” 

“Ah, Joanna, you’re no fun.”​


----------



## Sumon (Mar 19, 2014)

*Shinomori Aoshi, Fuzengakure*

Drizzling sound was all around me, disturbing me to rest; Disgusting smell of oil attacked my nose, irritating my empty stomach; Small but fierce rats with their shiny eyes circled me, taking a bite of my left hand with their tiny teeth from time to time. I was cold, so the rats thought I was dead. Oh, I wish. 

I opened my eyes just to see that I’m still in this world, breathing, unfortunately. I rose up from dirty surface that was thirteenth and final floor of industrial building. With no one around, rats ran away into a dark corridor as soon as I had started making sudden moves. I stepped near the west side of the building, but there were no walls or windows – just air and a few feet separating the thirteenth floor and a huge fall to the heavy ground. 

I walked on the edge of thirteenth floor. Huge gust of wind blew my thick loose hair, blocking my vision for a second. I leaned forward with my toes not touching the surface. It seemed as the fall was inevitable. I just relaxed and closed my eyes.

But certain moments of my life flashed in my head, helping me remember why I can’t die like this. I opened my eyes and steadily put my hands together, while swaying slowly towards the open space. I concentrated a small portion of my chakra at the bottom on my feet and saved myself from the fall.

A sound of sigh echoed through the thirteenth floor and I sat on the very same edge I had just almost fallen off. I looked down at the village I was in. Amegakure once it was called, now – Fuzengakure, though. But industrial Amegakure buildings were still present. And I was spending my days in one. Abandoned due to a high chance of collapsing, it didn’t bug me too much. Plus, I didn’t have to pay the rent and I didn’t get into anyone’s way. The other only inhabitants in the building were the same rats that had just tried to eat me. Also, a few drunks from time to time would wander into this building, looking for a warm place to get wasted in. But they wouldn’t get past the second floor thanks to the lack of coordination caused the alcohol. 

Outside it was raining like usual. Everywhere was dark as it was midnight. I could only see thanks to the light of lamps reflected from huge pools of water all around the village. I was soaking wet, but not cold. I could neither feel cold nor warmth. Other people making a physical contact with me could feel I was cold, but despite that my skin colour was ordinary. 

I couldn’t feel anything, to be honest, just disgust. I was disgusted by everything: people, animals, weather, food, hunger, you name it. Nothing brought me joy. That was the reason why I’ve spent most of the past few months on this edge, reasoning with myself. And every single day I go through the same process: I sway on the edge almost falling off, but ultimately I don’t go through with it. Every single day.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Mar 19, 2014)

*Ren Houki, Konoha*

___________​
Ren made his way to the training grounds slowly, the front gates creaking open as he entered. A few training logs and dummies were scattered around, as they always were, but the space was completely deserted, though not devoid of noise or sound. A small gust blew across the area, causing the surrounding trees to sway and the leaves to scatter into the sky in a whirl of greens and yellow. He took a moment to breathe in, and then exhaled. "Damn, where the hell is she?" He grumbled aloud, his blue eyes scanning in the dark corners of the trees, among the branches, behind the bark or in the bushes - this wouldn't, after all, be the first time he'd been ambushed by someone. But after a good few minutes of looking, Ren finally concluded that she wasn't here, giving another sigh.

"Well, maybe it's not _all_ bad. Without that woman interrupting me, maybe I can get some training out of the way first." He stated, extending his right arm and looping it through his left with a stretch. Reaching into the pouch attached to his side, two kunai were produced and rapidly sliced across the air, towards a nearby training dummy. Upon the throw, Ren's own body blurred into a smoke of motion, appearing behind the dummy as the kunai were mid-throw. Bringing his right arm behind his left shoulder, a small ball of electricity charged on the tip of his index finger, a faint cackle rippling through the air.

"*Thunder Pearl.*" Twistig his body around, Ren extended his arm and finger towards the dummy just as the kunai hit, a bright flash flaring from the ball just before a beam of lightning shot out, piercing the wooden training dummy through the neck, a small ring singing around where the jutsu struck and pierced. With a dull thud, he landed, then moved to examine his handiwork. A few weeks ago, it had barely been able to pierce through the outer layer of the wood. "Acceptable." He nodded.


----------



## Vergil (Mar 19, 2014)

*Mion*

She stood in the training field alone. It had been about 5 minutes and the sensei was ordinarily there before the student. Looking around, she found nothing but some training dummies and some trees, as well as a large open space. Instinctively she stayed away from the space. It made her uncomfortable - just far too open and migrated to the tree.

She was instructed to meet the sensei at 8. It was 9 now, but still she waited. 

And waited

And waited.

Her stomach was growling and it was 1pm now. She figured she had done her due diligence and figured that he must have forgot. She would approach the Academy for confirmation - perhaps get another sensei. After lunch though. Mion enjoyed pizzas. A relatively new invention the popularity of which rivaled that of Ramen, but was entirely different from it. She went to pay for her order, reaching in to her money pouch and screaming.

Bugs. Hundreds of them. Spiders, ants, flies. She threw the pouch down and stepped on it several times. She had grown up with bugs and they didn't bother her but the shock of having so many pour out of a bag that you just had a hand in. Mion shivered and kicked the pouch a few times. They were gone. 

She inspected the bag. Money doesn't turn into bugs and her pouch was not easy to get to. It even had a string on it that alerted her if someone tried to steal it from her - and the string was still attached. This was her pouch, no doubt about that. Incredibly, someone had opened it and either turned the money into bugs, or....

"Taken the money out one ryo at a time and painstakingly put a bug in there without you knowing."

A voice. Dark and hoarse, coming from....everywhere? A genjutsu? Mion immediately went for Kai but it didn't do anything.

"A reasonable assumption, but to truly dispel a genjutsu you need to know what element of the genjutsu you are breaking. You are focusing on the voice - but is that the illusion?" The voice said in a wraith-like fashion. Not the voice? The bugs - they had to be part of it...? Then the only other way would be....

She used Kai again, focusing on dispelling all the hostile chakra from her body, but focusing on her eyes. The scenery changed. To Mion's surprise, she wasn't even in Konoha centre but was still at the training ground. 

"Waiting patiently there for such a long time, allowed me to construct a very elaborate genjutsu. There were elements to it that were true of course." Before Mion stood a man who was completely covered in a black outfit, barring one slit for his eyes. He looked incredibly different from all the other shinobi that ran around the city. 

"Are you my sensei?" Mion asked looking at the pouch. He really had taken all the money out and put bugs in the pouch. That level of stealth and silence was unheard of.

"Yes. We have already been given our first mission. We depart soon. A routine mission that is checking up on a village in the middle of the Fire Country. We will not be taking any public transportation. Meet at the gates in 10 minutes. If you are not there then you are staying behind."

"Wait, do you at least have a name?"

"Yes. But you don't deserve to hear it yet." and again Mion was alone. Her eyes went bright for the challenge as she went to prepare her gear.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Mar 19, 2014)

*Shiryu*

"Hmrrrrmm", Shiryu rumbled, regarding the running mission board through his re-breather's visor. 

_Hm, none of these seem suitable..._

"Yo, Shiryu!" greeted his fellow watchman on his way out to duty. "What's up? Looking for a new mission? Is the watch duty finally getting to you?" He grinned.

"Nah, the watch duty is ok, but I feel like I can start doing something that can rake in a bit more pay.... these mission though..." he huffed at the board, a bit frustrated that his first foray into moving up in his career could be so easily thwarted.

"Hey, if you're not interested in those, I heard about one that came up not so long ago. Some of the guys down at the ramen place were talking about it. Some guy just wanting an escort out of town. Sounds pretty straightforward."

Shiryu eyed him skeptically; "if it's so simple, how come you're not doing it?"

"I have date this weekend", the teenager grinned. "Serious business man. You know me. Love before work."

Shiryu mockingly shook his head: "Ok then. Where is this guy?"

"Apparently, he's at some pachinko joint near the edge of town. You should be able to meet him there."

"Pachinko?" Shiryu groaned. "Is this guy a gambler running from his bookeys or something?"

"Hey, we don't get to pick who submits the missions. If you don't wanna do it... I can always ask-"

"Ok, ok, I'll do it" Shiryu relented. "Just give me a copy of the mission sheet."

The teenager grinned and handed Shiryu his copy of the information. Later that day, Shiryu arrived at the entrance to the meeting place, wondering what kind of person his employer was.


----------



## Sumon (Mar 19, 2014)

*Shinomori Aoshi*

“It’s time,” Aoshi pushed himself against the surface and rose up from the edge of the thirteenth floor. A few bones cracked as he stretched out a bit. Having spent the whole night sitting on the edge, you have to forgive him for being a little wooden, so to speak.

With his fatigued eyes from the lack of sleep, Aoshi gave Amegakure the last look from such high place, before turning around and leaving the floor through stairs. He passed the twelfth floor, eleventh, tenth too. He passed all of the floors before stopping by the second floor. A disgusting smell had paralysed Aoshi there for a second, the smell of piss and booze. The boy looked at a bunch of hobos lying nearby. His face didn’t change a bit, but it was glowing in contempt. Aoshi then looked down and saw an empty bottle of what used to be the cheapest liquor. He exercised a thought of throwing that bottle at the hobos, who were invading ‘his house’. But the boy decided against it, they weren’t worth his time. 

Aoshi left the premises and found it to be surrounded in quite high and heavy fence. *“DO NOT ENTER”* – it said from the other side. There was a medium sized hole made at the east side of the fence, probably the job of the same hobos that had been drinking at the second floor. Using his hands and legs, Aoshi climbed over it and found himself on the ‘right side’. Having looked around to make sure where he really was, the boy yawned and went his way towards the centre of the village.

On his way there, he passed by this bazaar that had long counters full apples, pears and confectionery. Being hungry like always, Aoshi decided to do what he had done pretty much every day at that place – steal from hardworking people. The boy felt they wouldn’t really miss the stolen food as they were making enough profit as it was. 

Aoshi went into a corner where nobody could see him and formed a couple of handseals: “Ram, Snake, Tiger.” He formed them and released a small portion of his chakra, utilizing an academy level Clone technique. An exact copy of the boy appeared within a puff of white smoke next to him, having absolutely no physical differences whatsoever. 

Aoshi left the corner and stood in front of a counter full of various buns and breads. He stood there, acting to be thinking on what to choose. “May I help you?” The boy was asked by a woman whose products were placed on the counter, but he just ignored her and kept on looking. As soon as the woman turned around, Aoshi grabbed a loaf of bread and dashed away while his clone presented himself at the very same counter. When the woman turned back, she saw the copy of Aoshi, who was already long way from the counter having successfully stolen the good, like always. 

As soon as the boy had left the bazaar, he chewed into the bread and was stopped by a certain individual: 6.8 feet tall, overweight, slicked back short dark hair on huge oval head, wearing only yellow green kimono and blue slippers. “Yo. I saw what you did! I will tell on you unless...” The fat said in deep voice. But Aoshi didn’t find that to be very true and just proceeded to walk away unfazed. “Hold your horses!” Having seen his offer turned down even before it had been presented, the fat man decided to try a hands-on approach.  He got in front of Aoshi and stood literally in front of him. The view was kind of comical as this huge man was trying to stop a normal sized teenage boy. 

“I will pay you good and won’t tell on you if you will escort me to Kusagakure.” The fat man concluded assured of the success of his persuasion. And he was right, he did catch Aoshi’s attention. The boy put the loaf of bread out of his mouth and looked up, up into the fat man’s eyes. “Lead the way.” Aoshi said comfortably. A huge grin appeared on the fat man’s face as he started rubbing his hands together. “We just have to make a quick stop somewhere. And my name is Bob.” The fat man lead the way while trying to spot the emotions on the boy’s face, who, still unfazed by what was happening, took another bite from his bread and answered Bob while following him: “Aoshi.”

“We’re here.” Bob said, having arrived at Pachinko near the edge of Amegakure. Aoshi stopped near Bob while eating the last few bites of the bread. In the meantime, Bob scanned the surroundings for a second and spotted an individual with roningasa. Bob jumped at the individual and opened his mouth: “You must be here for a mission. My name is Bob, I’m the one who put the mission into play. Let’s go, Aoshi will be your partner for the mission.” Bob was almost jumping out of excitement. He pointed at Aoshi, to show the roningasa wearing individual who Aoshi really was. For Bob, it was an experiment. As a card player, he wanted to read both of these boys. So he led the way to Kusagakure, trying to make a conversation between his escorts: “So are you excited about this mission as much as I am?!”


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 19, 2014)

*Uchiha Akaya*

_Disastruous Intrusion  I_
​
Akaya finally woke up, soon after Ryoga allowed him to leave he went straight to his house, if that can be called a house. A small and old building in the deepest part of the Uchiha compound; officially this building?s abandoned and no one lives there. Apparently not being a safe place at all, no one really approaches it what is perfect for the boy, that way no one would bother him...much. 

Stretching his body after his first good sleep in two weeks, Akaya approaches the old and rotten closet destined for his properties and takes out a uniform. It consists of black clothing, a grey flak jacket, metal arm guards and gloves, ninja sandals with spikes for travelling into mountainous regions, three ninja pouches on its back-waist. Taking off his shirt, a black tatto shows on his right arm, sign that he is member of the ANBU but unlike the rest, his has a pattern of thorns.



Already wearing his uniform, Akaya turns around and walks towards his bed. Extending his hand, he takes a porcelain mask. The object fits him perfectly, covering his face from being seen;

Checking at the clock hanging on the wall, he sees the clockwise and a smile crossed his face before placing the mask on. His new mission started.
--------------

Running, jumping and balancing his body was the way he advanced through the dark forest illuminated only by the dim light of the moon; no stars could be seen in the sky this time around and some gray clouds were floating, moving slowly almost giving the impression that they were static just as usual. His destination was still five hundred meters away, and the adrenaline was already running through his body. The words of his "master" still in his mind_"Your existence must not be revealed at any cost..."_ was what he said and that could only mean one thing: if he was discovered the target would not only be one but all the people around that could suppose a threat towards this secret mission.

Stopping abruptly he contemplates the big mansion, it looks like one of those estates that rich people usually had. A big house with plenty of rooms built with a good old japanese feudal style; a big garden and a little pond. Guards situated outside of the doors and most likely around too. Akaya couldn?t help but compare this with the old and rotten housing attempt he called home, being honest it was just as good as the Forest of Death with the only difference that his chances of surviving were bigger inside the building.

Shaking the useless thoughts, he disappears with a jump and advances around the perimeter trying to find a different way to get in. Finding a blind spot between the guards surrounding the place, he jumps over the wall and enters with ease. Carefully Akaya walks towards his target, the third room of the mansion is where the target should be sleeping. Reaching the room, he takes a deep breath and plans on opening the door but...

"Hey!! Who are you and what are you doing here!!? What are those idiot guards doing?!!"the man before him, his target, was already making an uproar.

He screwed up.


----------



## Olivia (Mar 20, 2014)

*Kirisaki Shinkō
Fear: Konohagakure's Outskirts
*
The sweet smell of honey loomed in the air, the stars twinkled ever so lightly, and the shallow light of the crescent-moon bore its reflection over the glistening water. The forest was as still as it had always been, with the sound of chirping crickets along with the occasional floating firefly,  creating a truly magical scenery. The nearby stream babbled like a brook, as fish gently swam down, forced by the slight current. 

This was the place I had been forced to be secluded to every night. To understand peace, one must understand the serenity of nature at its core, and such a perfect location could not be replaced. Around every hour I would open my eyes to simply take in the beautiful surroundings, but lacking any enthusiasm to pursue in admiring the scenery, I would then go back to meditate.

As the moon drew directly above my head, I knew the time for slumber had neared. As always, I cupped water from the pure stream, drinking it ever so slightly. Relaxed, I layed my body down on the soft grass, feeling every blade rustle against my clothes. My eyes naturally drew closed, until they were completely inseparable.

Or so I thought. My eyes sprang open, my heart racing, as my mind tried to recoil from my previous thought. I was still in a daze, but I had enough common sense to look towards the night sky. While still pitch black, the moon had shifted to about a forty-five degree angle. I knew this meant that the night was only about half over, so I better not waste the other half. I gained my strength, and layed back down on the cold ground.

As my body shivered my mind raced on forward. I had that dream again - no, it would be better to classify it as a nightmare. The concept of it even was absurd - why would I have something to fear if I don't think life itself has a purpose? If I realize the ultimate fallacy then I don't have anything to be scared of, right? But if I am scared, then that would mean that there is something I want to keep or protect: but what is worth that attention? Why can't I see the purpose of it all when I'm awake?

I shook my head, there was no point in thinking about it now. Dreams can change ones perception during the duration of the sequence - it's not real life, so it can't be an indication, it was just a fluke. I put my mind to ease, and tried to close my eyes once again.

Shockingly, that didn't work. A figure appeared in my mind, something that made me shiver to my core. My entire body started to fell cold, as I grasped my arms close to myself to help bring a little warmth. I stood on my own two feet, and walked to the water, as there was probably nothing else that could calm me down. 

Due to the moons position, I could assume it was around three in the morning, no one should be around. I threw off my gown for two reasons: One - The clothes were getting dirty from me shivering on the wet grass for so long. Two - I was going to take a dip in the stream.

I know some may think that a nun doing this would be against their religion - but truth of the matter is, I'm not a following the  Kibō religion for the deity, but for myself. I know that's a horrible thing to think, especially when you yourself are a 'servant' for your deity, but I honestly didn't care. If misbehaving like this caused a 'reaction', then it may be able to bring some form of enjoyment to my life. It would prove that not everything is ever predictable. But, I assumed that I would receive no immediate consequences - and that is what happened.

I put my clothes far enough away from the stream so they wouldn't get wet, but as soon as I jumped in I was ready to get out. The river's cold water jolted my body awake, so I would surly not experience that fear for this night. However, in result my long hair started to become unkempt and even messy.

I climbed out of the stream as quickly as possible - how stupid of an idea, go into a cold river. Now what was I supposed to do? I couldn't put my clothes back on without ruining them, but if I layed out here all night while soaking wet I would get a cold. I shook my head, tonight would be the first night that I would return to my 'rental'.

I call it a rental, but it's actually an apartment the village is loaning me due to my previous circumstances. However, even since I forced myself to stay out in the wild I hadn't been back. Now my main problem had been to enter the village without getting caught.

Then it struck me, I had finally found a purpose! Something worth doing! Until my pessimism kicked back in that is. I realized that, whether or not I'm caught, won't change the fate of existence. Even if I'm caught and executed for being (nearly) naked, what would be the point? Everything in this world will eventually fade, even the planet itself. Allowing that logic to settle in, I calmed my nerves down, and walked slowly to the village. 

The brisk cold air remained unchanged as the leaves seemed to fall endlessly on this night, coming from never-unfurnished trees. It wasn't until I saw the giant gates that my heart jumped. A light had been on at the check in post, meaning a guard had been posted. My mind reassured me that, regardless of the result, it did not matter, so to might as well confront the issue. I passed thought the front gate, and turned to the posted guard. He had been a chunin, three years older than me. I turned to face him, still only wearing my wet undergarments, but when I did he immediately became flustered. 

*"Kirisaki -- I...Don't know what you're trying to accomplish, but please get dressed immediately or else I will be forced to hold you in custody."*

I rolled my eyes. 

"Please, then take me in. That will certainty be more interesting than the alternative. Who knows, maybe while being locked up I'll be able to find the point in being arrested, to help a public that can't avoid their ever lasting fate."

I shook my head. No, this is not what I should be saying to a higher ranking classmate.

"Sorry, let me rephrase that. I got all wet, so now I'm in need of a towel, a warm bath, and fresh clothes. Oh and a good nights sleep. So if you don't mind..."

He looked away without saying another word. Looks like I got lucky this time. Good for me, my apartment was near the entrance of the village, granted on the third story. After walking up multiple flights of stairs, I pulled my key from the clothes in my left hand, and unlocked the door. The room had been unchanged since I last left it - well that's not true. There was dust on all most everything, and I'm sure the milk in the fridge had been expired. 

I threw my gown onto my bed, as I quickly made haste into the bathroom. I turned on the hot water and prepared for a quick bath. I was already wet, so I decided that I might as well get warmed up and clean before getting all dry. Once the water temperature was good enough, I stripped and laid my body in the hot water. It felt so relaxing, especially after a half-assed slept night like the one I just had. I made sure to take extra note of washing my hair, as it had become rather tangled and even knotted after a short visit in the river. After about thirty minutes I let the warm water drain. 

I grabbed the nearest towel, which had circular patterns all across it, with brown interior and blue exterior. The entire design had been funky, but the towel itself was as soft as rabbet fur, while very dependable in situations like this. Not caring, I threw the [now wet] towel onto the bathroom floor, and went back into the bedroom to get some new clothes. I searched through three drawers before finally deciding on a pair of undergarments, a white t-shirt and soft fuzzy pants. I would never wear something like this in public (since I almost always wore my gown) but to sleep in was alright.

I rolled onto my bed, and just stared at the ceiling. Nothing seemed different than in the past. Sure, the past couple of weeks I had been staring at the stars instead of the ceiling, but it was the same concept. What would it change in the end once I'm dead?

How come does it always come back to that?

I don't know - I was too tired, but unable to go back to sleep, I rolled on my side, as the sheet tugged along my body. I stared outside my window, waiting for the break of dawn, so I could go on with my predictable, boring life. 
​


----------



## Cjones (Mar 20, 2014)

*Masami/Hisashi*

_Gossip;The Challenge​_
The streets of Konoha were, as usual, bustling with life as people went about their either easy going or busy lives. Among this dense herd of people stood two that definitely stood out among everyone on the street, a pretty impressive feat. A beautiful dress of pink and white, with black stitching stood side by side with a black prison like outfit, belts strapped on the shoulders along with a blue and white cat perched atop his skull. This was a rather uncommon pair if seen through the eyes of those who didn’t know them. As they strolled along the streets, stares and whispers about the two were obvious and unhidden. People would huddle together in order to talk amongst themselves and then look back over their shoulder as they walked by, just to catch a quick glance of what would seemed to be both of them…unfortunately that wasn’t the case. Only one was the center of attention for this gathering of gossips.

“…Must they do this every time? Common courtesy would dictate that they at least attempt to be unheard…” Masami voiced her concern as the growing whispers, if you can call them that only got louder and more obnoxious. “

“So that’s the one that…”

“Yea...I find it disturbing…how you...let that...among....academy.”

“I know my child say she went around and…”

“That’s sick….believe… allow something like that…academy.”

“Been trying….im….kicked…for years.”

Their voices grew choppier and less audible as they ventured further away. “It’s kind of said how people can sit and judge the ones who try their best to keep them safe.” I spoke up as we strolled around a nearby corner and proceeded down another street. I had begun to narrow his eyes toward my female companion, my gaze unseen because of the stylish straps that covered my eyes. Observing as Masami continued to hold her head high and walk with a confident stride, I managed to just notice a crack in her confident portrayal. Every few seconds her umbrella would stiff up caused by the increase in her grip to let out some of her pent up anger and sadness.

“Joanna…don’t let any try to-!?” 

I suddenly stop knowing I earned some type of questioning gaze from my dark haired friend standing alongside me. “Hisa?” I had heard her call, but I was so caught up in what I was seeing that I didn’t respond. Having stopped just suddenly I then pointed up ahead toward two people whom seemed to be conversing. One of them was a familiar, the “hot eye candy”, and a boy…a Hatake if I recalled correctly. How do I know this? It was a part of my skill set, so mind your business. 

“That’s Marietta and that's one of those Nara kids…poor, poor sucker. Doesn’t he know the Marietta challenge is unconquered?”

“Why is that?”

“The confidence she holds is an utter nad smasher. Poor boy, let’s watch him fail, possible get a good life out of it.”​


----------



## Vergil (Mar 20, 2014)

*Arc: Higurashi*

*Gathering the team/the night before.*

Three notes. The Hokage insisted on 4 genin to come with him in order to hasten up the training. He did not argue, he only did as was required, but he was not the type to babysit. If they were to accept the mission, they needed to be capable of discovering it. The note was simple - time, date, location and a short brief on what the mission entailed: Going to Hinowa to investigate non-communication. Further elaboration was not needed.

*Taberu's complex.*

A cannibal. A criminal, for want of a better word - given a purpose. She was under police investigation (in fact the Jashin group were one of the groups keeping surveillance on her), and so what better way to be under watch than with a jounin sensei. He frowned slightly at the logic, but was grateful to have someone on the group that knew something about hand to hand combat. He cared not what happened to the body as long as it did not interfere with the mission.. He slipped in and hid the note in the room, leaving ample evidence of a break in. Logic would dictate if nothing had been taken, then something would have been put in. No-one breaks into a place for no reason. 

He respected power, but needed some basic degree of intelligence too.

*Houki Clan House.*

Ren Houki - another bright student, in terms of intelligence, though not really with an aptitude in genjutsu. so this note would contain a ninjutsu trap. The note would have to be opened in a specific manner, one could tell how by inspecting the folds - some were creased more than others. Of course if he failed to notice it, a summoned kunai with a poison that would graze him and trap him in a coma for a day or so. The irony was not lost on him, given what had happened to the family.

If he was unable to open a simple note without getting paralysed, he had no business out in the field.

*Kibo church Orphanage*

Kirisaki Shinko. An interesting choice to join the team, given Mion was also in it, he would stay out of religious discussions though. Also interesting because the pair of them would be acquainted with Oyashiro-sama, the God in Hinawa..

 Also a ninjutsu specialist, so it would make for a rounded team. This trap was perhaps a little cruel, but her profile indicated some hesitancy. Just how commited was she to being a shinobi? It was a simple construct. Her favourite teddy bear on one string, the mission note on another - interfere with the string and both burn up. Take one and the other burns up. 

He wasn't that cruel though. there was a Kawarami seal on the bear so that if she did take the mission, the bear would harmlessly teleport to the bed - but only after the initial horror sank in that it was on fire. No such graces for the note, once it was burnt it was burnt. 

Of course luck also plays a large part of being good, if another child in the orphange were to spot it before she did, then it was simply not meant to be.


----------



## River Song (Mar 20, 2014)

*Dee Kikkawa*

Dee surveyed her family, looking at them with a mild interest. She liked to think of them as birds, their home a nest. Birds are beautiful and majestic, but birds always fly in flocks, for protection, and even for affection. That was what was happening here, her family was filled with amazing people, smart, loving and strong. And yet here they were crammed under the one roof, their potentials unfulfilled and their dreams nonexistent. When birds finally take wing they sore, exercising their bodies pushing the limits, and eventually they come back to their families to create a new generation. That was the cycle of life, and in this house it was broken. Her siblings were the birds that never had the courage to take wing, never dared to trust themselves and to fly without their parents. They were stunted, they only knew this life. Dee would not fall into the same pitfall, she would be independent, she would soar as high as Icarus and withstand the flames of the sun. She would be the exception to this pathetic rule. She would escape, she would spread her wings and she will fly.

Her twin in most respects had beaten it to her. He was as unconventional as any; his platinum blonde hair deftly framed his face as he read the book. Dee had never understood his complete and utter fascination with books. Sure they were useful, and at times even fun, but to her brother they were the world, in fact they were one thousand worlds in which he could escape to. While everyone else revelled in physical activity he could quote a myriad of writers, each with a golden nugget of wisdom which he was so excited to explain. Where others simply saw a story he saw unlimited intricacies, and he saw in each of them a beauty that is foreign in the real world. In them he saw hope and wonder, heartache and sorrow, and above all a place where he is himself, not just one of many. In essence it was a plea of individualism, her twin had never dared push himself forward to surpass his brothers, in fact he gained his sense of self from withdrawing from the world and discovering his own.

But that was enough of them, family was important to her, but she needed to break free to carve her own story, chapter by chapter; word by word.

Enter the Fray
Dee Kikkawa
The White Witch​


Dee had barely escaped her crowded front room before she came across her little brother, lounging about in the field he was supposed to be sowing.  Silently she moved behind him, her eyes scanning the field for a ?teaching tool?. Her brother never noticed her, he was away in his own world and before he could realise Dee was directly behind him, over her shoulder there was a bag of manure. She looked down at him, a quizzical eyebrow raised as he quickly scrambled up to feed her his excuses.

Dee didn?t do lazy; it was a detestable quality in almost all forms of life. Those who are lazy are more often than not painfully stupid, take sloths for example, when they wing from branch from branch they can mistake their arm for a branch and fall to their death. Those who were lazy were almost always whiney as well. Nothing could be worse than a whiny little bitch that doesn?t do anything for themselves; it truly did make her wonder how people put up with children. 

Speaking of whiny little bitches her little brother was beginning to grate. She leaned back on the wooden face, pinching the bridge of her nose, letting the bag of manure settle at her side.. Some said Dee had an anger issue, but she would contest that dealing with her assorted siblings was an act of saintly patience.  Her little brother cold talk for a country, and most of it was of little relevance, about how he had too much homework to work. About how none of his friends have to work, how they got pocket money and got to do whatever they wanted. His argument had worn thin the first time he?d opened his mouth and now it was like listening to nails on a chalkboard.
Dee took a deep breath in, lurching up from the fence, her eyes closed as she though about what she would do. She could be nice, bribe him with chocolate, or she could be mean. One meant she had to give away chocolate, the other was fun.

With a sigh she lifted the bag of manure and volleyed it at him, the bag mainly remained intact but some of the contents ended up flying from the opening all over her little brothers clothes. 

?This was being nice Otōto, don?t make me be mean. Get. It. Done.?

She turned around to walk away before noticing a figure in the distance. She squinted and quickly realised who it was.

?The tall dark stranger get up doesn?t really work for you Hun. Maybe if you grew a couple of inches.... and about a foot height wise aswell!


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 20, 2014)

*Cruel Summer II
The Worst Person I Know
Kazama Zerua*

After spending an embarrassing amount of time wiping down and cleaning the floor, while crying about watermarks on his floor tiles, Zeru’s mom kicked him out of the kitchen. It was a terrible traumatizing experience for mother and son. He felt like someone had stabbed him in the gut and his mother couldn’t believe she raised such a pansy, suffice to say it wasn’t immediately evident who was more distressed by the events that took place in the Kazama household. Zeru’s mom literally had to threaten to run him over with her wheelchair before he escaped to the shower and got prepared to “eat his first frog.” It was the biggest frog, just as his mother suggested; her name was Kikkawa “Dee” Diochan. 

She was the worst type of person, honestly, if you were an atheist she’d make you believe the in the devil. Zeru always thought back to their initial meeting in order to properly get a grasp of just how wicked she was. As a kid he’d often get picked on because he didn’t come from money. On one particular day the bullies at the school he was attending felt particularly violent. There was some perceived slight that Zeru had made against one of them so they encircled him and took turns peppering his face with hooks, haymakers, and jabs. As they made fun of him for having a piece of shit father and a hot mom, which as you could imagine led to a bunch of comments about what they would do to her, a girl with platinum blonde hair strolled up. Zeru remembers thinking that she looked almost like an angel as she sat there and watched him get his shit kicked in. Eventually he got knocked out as they caught each other’s gaze. Upon coming too there was a heel on his throat, and the heel belonged to the girl.

If it’s not obvious what happened or who that girl was then to state it plainly it was “Dee”. She beat the shit out of the bullies then vowed to toughen Zeru up so a girl wouldn’t have to come to his rescue. From that day on it was trouble that said it wasn’t all completely terrible. Dee had her moments of kindness like everyone else but when it came to Zeru she was pretty terrible. Not a day went by after she “saved” him where he wasn’t privy to her toughening him up by beating the hell out of him. It could be his birthday or any holiday but she would continually try to toughen him up. I guess some would consider it her way of being a friend. Truth be told it wasn’t as though her constant hand wringing and cans of whoop ass hadn’t served to accomplish some measure of her goal, unbeknownst to her that was.

“The tall dark stranger get up doesn’t really work for you Hun. Maybe if you grew a couple of inches.... and about a foot height wise aswell!

There it was as charming as ever. Of course she had to open up with a zinger instead of saying hi like a normal person. Zeru just shook his head at the comment about his appearance. He had long ago resigned himself to being pretty average it was just the flow.

“Nice to see you too Dee. I thought I’d come by with some lunch. There’s some here for you too, Kazima. Granted your sister has to actually remember she has one stomach and not four like the animals you raise on the farm.”

Before he came his mother suggested he whip something up for Dee and her brothers. The way to a women's heart was through her stomach, or in this case the way to avoid an ass kicking was by feeding the beast. So Zeru went through the “trouble”, and that’s in quotes sarcastically because he loved every minute of preparing food for Dee’s huge family, of putting together bentos featuring an assortment of sashimi and sushi rolls to the personal likes of each and every member of the Kikkawa family. Zeru had grown up around the family and pretty much knew all of them. However Zeru wasn’t an idiot he knew his insult would invite a swift kick, so he brought the bag containing the food in front of him to raise the proverbial white flag.​


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 20, 2014)

*Uchiha Akaya*

_Disastruous Intrusion  II_​

His brain stopped processing the situation once the uproar started. His mind went reminiscing the last few minutes. He was doing it properly, he waited for a good chance when the dark clouds covered the moon for a moment so he could infiltrate the mansion; his task was easy, the mere assassination of a relatively wealthy man surrounded by shady rumours about him trafficking with drugs, weapons and slaves, making deals with other countries that weren?t part of the White side. One of the many trashes that made the security of the land of fire a joke and impulsed the continuation of small rebellions along the country and borders; a weak man whose actions could actually weaken a nation at war. And yet he was there, paralyzed by the surprise....how would he know that the idiot would go and have sex with his maid in the middle of the night?

_"SHIT"_ he thought and clenched his teeth behind the smiling mask. Now the guards were arriving, only seven of them; aside from trash he was also stingy apparently. However the problem was in the servants of the man, they all were already up due to the ruckus, his animalistic eye catching the image of a young girl not older than eighteen years old only with a strap of cloth on, most likely the whore responsible for this mistake of his. Three servants were the ones in the house. That made the mission to turn for the worse: Akaya?s targets were eleven now, he would have to take eleven lives.

Akaya instantly reacted to a sword directed at his neck by taking out his own and stopping the attack. With a swift movement he slips through the legs of his attacker and rapidly cuts his heels causing the man to fall on his knees; taking him by his clothes, the guard is used as a meat shield for the next sword aiming at the heart of the boy. One dead, ten to go.

Getting a glimpse of his original prey starting to escape followed by two other guards, Akaya kicks his second attacker and obtaining the sword of the man, he throws it at the third mercenary piercing his throat. Spinning on one foot, he continually slashes the man he kicked before, ten wounds, a slashed eye and a severed hand were enough to take his life.

Sheathing his short sword in the sheath hanging from his back, the Uchiha boy takes out four shuriken and launches them in different directions delivering an instant kill to the two male servants trying to run away. The count decreased in a matter of seconds, he still had six people to annihilate before burning down the place.

Without saying a word, he turns to look at the two guards remaining in the yard, the female servant is now naked and paralyzed in fear, tears coming down from her eyes as if she has seen some kind of heinous monster. Akaya sighs at this pathetic sight and concentrates once again on the two men; it was easy to know that they were complete amateurs, half-assed mercenaries that probably got very cheap prices for their services. That old fart was so stupid.

Knowing that he had no time to waste, the ANBU places his hands on the ground and adopts a beastly stance on all fours. Using some chakra on his feet and hands, he is propelled at high speed towards his opponents; in an instant a headbutt takes away the air in the lungs of the unlucky bastard who got in the way. Before he can touch the ground again, a knife slashes his arm and then a kick sents him two meters away; it seemed like someone actually did train a little in there.

With blood coming from the wound, Akaya growls at the mercenaries. Seems like he had to get serious depite their obvious weakness. Rushing towards them with all his might, Akaya jumps dodging a low kick and performing a roundhouse kick in mid air hitting the temple of the one who hit him before, a kunai in his hand is hurled and pierces through the left leg of his enemy who lets out a scream of pain. Then allowing his body to fall back he avoids being hit by the big fist of the other guy, the one who got tackled before, and as if bouncing the boy immediately stands with a little hop and grabs the arm of the big man. With an agile movement Akaya climbs his body and sits on the shoulders of his victim who stopped in his tracks confused by the actions of the assassin.

*CRACK!!*

That was the sound of a neck being twisted and broken. Allowing the body to fall, Akaya calmly reaches the injured but still alive person; the injury on his arm letting out some steam until it closed completely leaving no trace."Heh...goddamn mon-" he wasn?t able to finish because the teen had already beheaded him.

Cracking his own bones a little after the atrocious show. The Uchiha walks over to where the petrified servant is, she is having a panic attack something that bothers the kid, a lot. The light of the moon illuminates once again the mansion allowing a clearer vision of the massacre taking place; Akaya removes half of his mask moving it to one side, letting the girl to look at one of his deep and apparently emotionless orbs.

"Stop crying!"he demanded and the girl was immediately brought back to reality trying to drown her whining within her throat. "Now you will stay here waiting for me without moving while I go and get rid of that dirty old bag. You won?t cry or i?ll kill you, you won?t run or I?ll kill you, you won?t move a single muscle from here or I?ll kill you"the terrified woman couldn?t do but affirm with her head before the boy could depart.

In that moment she wished she had never come out from her room.


----------



## River Song (Mar 20, 2014)

*Dee Kikkawa*
_I think he smokes weed._

Dee looked up at the still distant figure as he approached, Zeru. There was many things she could say about Zeru, many horrible things, but in all honesty he wasn?t bad, and that was the problem. Dee could stomach pathetic people, she quickly shut them out of her life and that was that, but she couldn?t do that with this boy.  He was pathetic, he was pessimistic and he was probably developing a complex from looking after his mother. But he had potential, and that was what annoyed Dee, she could see beyond the initial facade and she could catch glimpses of the strong boy underneath, and she was determined to bring him to the surface, and if he didn?t come willingly she would push him out. 

She was violent with him, yes she will admit that, but it was none the less a necessity. If he was to embark into this great big world he would need to be strong, stronger than he could ever envision himself to be. This could be her latent maternal instincts coming into play, she had developed them over years of dealing with her siblings, and she felt the need to extend this nicety to the boy. She pitied him as well; don?t get her wrong Dee considered herself to be one of the most accepting peole going. She came from a disgraced family and her brother was pretty much queer sans the sex with men. But Zeru?s mother was cripple, plain and simple, and all though that was in no way her fault she was obviously unable to fulfil some of the basic things a mother must do, and for that Dee felt responsible. She would never mention this to Zeru as he thought the world of his mother, but in Dee?s she just can?t step up to the mark, literally or figuratively. 


?Nice to see you too Dee. I thought I?d come by with some lunch. There?s some here for you too, Kazima. Granted your sister has to actually remember she has one stomach and not four like the animals you raise on the farm.?

Cheap shot. But she had to smirk, it took alot of guts to say that to her. She studied the man, he might aswell have been a woman, his cooking skills were impressive but she douvted he would survive a day on the farm.

? My brother won?t be eating until his work is done.? 

She glanced a warning look at Kazima, as if telling him to stay away. She wouldn?t be undermined by the hippie chef. She turned back to Zeru, quirking her eyebrow. She knew she shouldn?t show off, it was unbecoming of a shinobi, but she wasn?t a proper shinobi so perhaps she could be forgiven just this once. She made a handseal behind her back, locking eyes with the approaching boy who had opted to shield himself with his basket. With a silent gesture the basket came racing towards her, tugging Zeru along in the process. The basket landed deftly in her hands while Zeru stumbled towards her, caught off guard by the jutsu. 

?I may eat like a cow but that?s because I?m a shinobi babe.? She said eyeing Zeru almost mockingly ? We spend alot of time training and exercising, so it?s only logical. But you barely have enough strength for housework, never mind being a fully fledged ninja, so surely you should cook for me everyday?

She winked at him as she opened a bento box and emptied it into her mouth.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Mar 20, 2014)

*Zansatsu|Genin|Sunagakure*

*[Honda Home, Sunagakure]​*
[You're a Ninja, Start Acting Like It!]​
Like most days in Sunagakure a good breeze was whipping through the town and the sand that was so abundant there continued it's tireless march on the earthen structures. Toward the center of town, and next to the Sunagakure Academy,  a smaller three story building can be seen. This is the home of the Honda family and where this story begins. ~

At a small, disheveled, table a young boy with white hair sat. Around him was the room that was offered to him by the generosity of the Honda Family. For the most part it is a cramped space full of the books that the youth reads while the table he sat at was covered with his studies and inventions. A small cot, covered in books, sat against the far wall and unlike the rest of the room it was well made as if it had never once been slept in. Aside from the lamp that threw light on the table, the only other thing present in the room was the boy's puppet that hung in the corner next to him, a cloak draped over it to make it look more alive. 

Suddenly the door to the room bursts open, "Are you still laying about?!" Yutaka yells as he enters the room. The boy hardly reacts to this incursion of personal space keeping his head buried in his work,  "You should really knock instead of coming in unannounced. I could have been indecent." the young boy merely states while reaching for another tool. Yutaka pulls a hand to his face while he shook his head, "The bath is downstairs and you're fourteen for god's sake!" is exclaimed loudly but not quite in a scream. The boy finally stops what it is that he is working on and his head ever so slightly turns toward the older Ninja.  "And I've become a Sunagakure Shinobi and as such have a much more shallow life span than the average citizen." 

Yutaka's jaw dropped at the comment, what could he say. As was so often the case Satoshi was correct in his observation. "Well, that is the main reason I'm up her. You're a ninja now. It's time you started to act like it and get out there and get some missions under your belt." is stated, but the boy seemed like he could care less.  "I don't wear a belt nor do I care for those menial tasks that are meant for preschoolers." Satoshi replied while he sat a small screwdriver down. "Preschoolers!? You do know you have to earn your stripes right, everyone has to start somewhere!!" Yutaka fumed as he walked further into the room. Doing so he knocks a few of the books that line the walls to the floor.

One, on the Chakra System, hits the floor and opens to a diagram of how the system looked in the body. Why he read these type books were lost on Yutaka, he merely knew they cost him money since Satoshi here refuse to make his own money. "Listen, I pulled an easy mission for you." is added as he scooped the books back up to only dump them on the bed.  "I'm not interested in some mundane task that you believe will build my character or what not." is quickly stated as the sound metal scraping can be heard. "It's more about you getting out of my house and earning money than it is building on your character flaws. Also, you haven't done a single mission since you put Kaku in the hospital, he's fine by the way...." Yutaka stops just short of the work table after the statement.

 "It was a find and interrogate mission, if I was never supposed to have interrogated him. It should have been outlined in the mission parameters." is stated in reply as he didn't miss a beat on what he was doing. "It is normally. But you would have refused it, if you knew it was merely a training exercise that all Genin undertake. You didn't have to almost cut his face off.",  "Well, at least you understand me that much and so you know. Pain is the quickest way to divulge information. He seemed to pamper his face. So that was the quickest route to answers. Tell me, did you know your friend enjoyed spying on your girlfriend while she bathed?" is queried. Yutaka blinks, he knew better than to question the validity of the statement and only hoped that Kaku was saying things because he was being hurt and badly.

A nervous laugh escaped his lips and he walked a bit closer to the table that his former student and current house bum was sitting. "Taking to watch making now have we?" is asked as he peered down on a complete set of clock maker's tools. "What are you mak" the question pauses as he his view of the equipment gets better. "Is that Sato-Sama's equipment? He's been looking for it for the better part of three days..." a silence fell over the room while Satoshi tightened another small screw,  "Three days. Well, I guess that goes to show how senile that old man is. I borrowed it over two weeks ago." is finally stated. "Two weeks?! I want you to had it over now!" is demanded. The boy sat the tools down and started to remove the locks the kept the triple magnifying glass in place. "Wait, you aren't going to argue your point?" 

For the first time since he had entered the room Satoshi looked at him,  "No.", "What have you done to his tools?",  "Just be very careful with how you handle them." is replied with Yutaka's question being largely ignored as he started to gather the tools. Closing his eyes and sighing Yutaka takes a deep breath, "When you finish with.. that" he states pointing at what was being worked on, "undo what you did to the tools and get them back to Sato-Sama.",  "It's a", "I don't care." is interrupted as the ninja rubbed his temples "And at least consider doing this mission." is added, the paper with the mission outline is dropped to the table. Satoshi glances at it then turns back to setting the tools back up,  "Not interested" 

"Come on, you didn't even read it. Mrs. Fujimoto is a nice lady and an excellent cook.",  "I didn't read it? Did you?" is asked. Moving a hand from his work he taps the paper.  "You do realize that she wants a cat walked. Right?" is stated. Yutaka sweats and picks the mission outline up. A hesitant look crossed his features, he never thought about that point, "Think of it as a learning experience, you know getting through adversity..." the attempt to make the mission sound more appealing fails. "She's offering some of her famous baked cookies..." again the words seem to fall on deaf ears and Yutaka's head bows in defeat. "Well, I've already informed her that you'd be over to pick Mr. Fluffels in twenty minutes." is stated as he turned and started for the door. Moments later he hears a tool being placed on the table. 

 "Very well" is the only thing stated as the boy stood. Pulling off his shirt he grabs the black uniform top, the one he wears under his body suit, and slides it on. Adjusting the village protector on the sleeve he looks to Yutaka.  "What ever happens is on your head though." is calmly stated as he walked passed him. Yutaka sweats as the sound of footsteps echoes down the stairs and toward the front door.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Mar 20, 2014)

*Ren Houki, Konoha*

___________​
To be honest, I'm not quite sure what made me take that mission. There were plenty of other offers - all equally low level and insulting for someone of my ability, mind, but there were other options. The particular task I took on was the D-rank inspection of a local village who were failing to export goods and supplies to us. There were rumours that a disease hit the livestock, while other, more outlandish ones, included theories that the farmer hicks decided to make a rebellion for better pay for their services. Either way, neither scenarios presented particularly interesting sounding missions for me. In the end, I took the job up for the pay.

I made my way towards the front gates of Konoha - on time and punctual, of course. Everything was very much the same; the same dingy gate that served as the entrance to Konoha, and the same walls that curved around the village, forming the settlement's borders. For all the internal changes it had, the exterior had changed very little from the textbooks I read, save for the expansions to accommodate for the industrialisation we were experiencing. 

At the front, was the chūnin: a tall, somewhat lanky man with messy brown hair and glasses. He looked a bit too young to be a chūnin, but then, I suppose that didn't really matter. After all, he was just here to give me the mission. Then I could go on my merry way.

"Ah, there's one of you missing..." He noted, looking down at the clipboard clasped between his hands, the bridge of his nose creasing. 

My ears twitched slightly at his words. "One more?" I asked, not even attempting to veil my distaste. 

The chūnin paused for a moment, then looked at me, a single finger extending to push his glasses further up along the bridge of his nose. "Er, yeah. We're expecting ano-"

I shook my head, cutting the man off before he could continue. "Unnecessary. I'm _more_ than enough for a mere D-rank mission." I stated. The idea that a check-up of a _farm_ required more than one person - me, of all people - completely baffled me. What could be so complicated about looking around at a bunch of animals and farmers?

"It's procedure, Ren-kun. These are the rules." He sighed in response.

"How do you hope to rise higher than chūnin when all you're able to do is mindlessly follow the rules and bear no mind to efficiency? Whoever this other genin is, I'm sure he or she could spend their time better with another mission." I rebutted, giving a small smile.

At the end, I added. "Let's not be unreasonable here."


----------



## Axelthewanted (Mar 20, 2014)

Qualia Miota 
Hello Kategiri Sensei!












Qualia was located at the ninja training grounds, sitting on the edge of the large pond which waters' sparkled at the reflection of the Sun's shine. She gazed down upon the tranquil mirror like water, observing her reflection, thinking back of her last encounter with her father. Wishing things would have ended better, that they could come to a good closure, an agreement.

"Father why couldn't you just be proud of me?"

Whispering to herself she picks up a pebble near her with her fingers and as her face would turn into a frown of self frustration, she threw the pebble across the pond. The pebble, at the touch of the water's surface, would bounce five times before sinking, creating small ring shaped waves along the way. The uneasiness was slowly consuming her mind  and paving a hole in her heart. Even though she doesn't like to show it, no matter how much she tries to lie to herself she really cares deeply about her father. She sank her head between her knees  and wrapped her arms around her legs. 

"What are you crying about?"

The voice startled Qualia causing her to quickly stand up  and back away from the source. When she looks back what she says is a pretty woman still at her best moments of her youth, having long purple hair about the same length as her's and violet eyes, but she quickly noticed that she was wearing an eye-patch at where the left eye should be. Did something happen to her eye? Was the first question went through her in the moment. Looking into detail the woman was wearing a black outfit with no sleeves on her top. 



Then another question came up to her mind. How was that woman able to get behind her without her noticing it? Maybe she was too distracted within her thoughts that she was just lucky. 

"I'm not crying! Who said I was crying?! And- And don't you know it's rude to scare people like that?"

"Hey now. That's no way to talk to your sensei."

"My sensei? I wasn't told I was going to have sensei."

"*Sighs* There's no need to tell you. You should know that every genin must have sensei of a higher rank to mentor them."

"I suppose you're right."

That explained why she was unable to sense her presence till just now. She still was a little irritated and in denial of her thinking that she was crying. As if she had time waste her tears on unnecessary reasons. She continued to think like this to regroup her personality as her suppose teacher continued to speak.

"I'm the jonin Kujo Kategiri and from now on I'll be your sensei Qualia Miota."

The woman known as Kujo Kategiri  even knew Qualia's name. Acknowledging as the real deal she couldn't help but to feel somewhat excited, wondering if she'll ever become so strong as to be ranked jonin someday. 
​


----------



## Fagaoftheeastflames (Mar 20, 2014)

Tenzu Memori
Intro: Welcome to the Squad.​
As I was shambling around, I found myself on the entrance of Hoshigakure. It?s a tall somewhat square sign, that only say?s Hoshigakure. Its simplicity was complemented with the beauty of the blue sky that was showing.

?Hoshigakure?? I whispered to myself while looking at Hoshigakure?s sign.

I entered as I recalled a memory from a while not long ago.

A man was sitting in front of me reading documents and different color scrolls.

?What a shame.?

He said to me with a sad tone.

?It?s has been months that you suffer from that horrible experience and the government just gave you a mission.?

  By the time, I was told the news of the mission that I was going to move to a new village, I was shocked because I got accustomed to Kumogakure.

?The mission states that you are to join a squad of two genin and one jonin, and you are to stay in Hoshigakure until further notice.? 

But now back to the present. I have entered to Hoshigakure and found myself completely lost. Not knowing where the training ground was, I stop to look for a map, or anything that can point me to the right direction, where the training ground would be. After few seconds of shaking my head to every direction, I found a standard map that would show me the touristic sites of Hoshigakure including the training grounds and even the Hoshikage?s mansion. So I grabbed one of the old looking paper maps and hoped to find the right direction. Heading towards north I found various types of shops including a casino, a wooden like hotel and different types of restaurants that serve different themed foods.

   After a while heading north I found a grass like path that resemble a forest. Unsure if it was the right way I consulted the map and it remove any uncertainties that I had. I followed the map and found myself in a beautiful forest that in the middle contained a crystal blue like lake. While in the same direction I found two people, one was woman that was a few inches taller than me and she seams to be around her twenties, she had long purple hair and what it seems to be a sleeveless black shirt. And the other one was also taller than me but smaller than the purple haired one. The smaller girl she had what it seems to be a white shirt and a black skirt. Her hair was black with white lines.
I guess that these where the people I was looking for. So I mustered part of my courage and I got close to them. With a bit of hesitation I asked them.

?Excuse me? I?m looking for the new squad.?


----------



## Axelthewanted (Mar 20, 2014)

Qualia Miota & Kujo Kategiri
Comrade of the Forgotten Plains

The multicolored haired girl could hardly contains his excitement, as it seemed quite noticeable that her dream is to become stronger.  A grin was drawn upon her face showing her anxiousness of the current situation, her eyes would widen up showing her odd yet attractive pink eyes as her patience grew thinner and thinner until she finally spoke.

"So when do we start to kick some..."

Before she could finish Kujo raised her arm towards Qualia quickly until being completely horizontal, holding up her index finger making gesture of "Silence" or "Wait just a moment" which interrupted Qualia from continuing her sentence. Kujo's eye narrowed at Qualia, having a smirk on her face.

"He's here"

Karira tilted her head to the side confused about what Kujo said. She was wondered who was this "He" that her sensei spoke of. Moments after a boy started to walk in their direction, closing into them before talking in a nervous and shy tone.

“Excuse me… I’m looking for the new squad.”

Kujo and Qualia both their bodies towards this newcomer scanning his physical characteristics. He was a boy who didn't even measure up to Qualia in stature and he also seemed to be younger. He had gray eyes, pale wild hair and skin almost as pale as his hair, wearing a white shirt and a ivy green colored hooded jacket, black slim pants and wood brown shoes. Qualia gazed on the boy's neck looking at the foreign symbol of the headband hanging around the boys neck. She analyzed and acknowledge as an ally ninja from Kumogakure, but why was he here she wondered.

"You must be  Tenzu Memori. I've been waiting for you. "

"Who is he Kategiri sensei? What is he doing here?"

"He's my other student and your new partner in this squad Qualia?"

"You're telling me that this little albino kid is my teammate?" 

She said as she pointed the nervous boy with her index finger.
​


----------



## Chronos (Mar 20, 2014)

*Ivery ,Yuudai*
Haunted down for peace












​
I want you to understand a few things, more so I'm not one to easily express everything in a formal conjunction of idioms. I don't consider myself neither the most well adjusted individual nor someone exempt to mistakes or blunders. Well moreover I understand the things I need, and I need to understand that I have my con's as well as pro's. But neither this or that I need you to understand, that I can understand. I might not hold all the answers, and I don't want to. But I can gift a smile and nod if needed. 

However, I wasn't birthed to hear every need and cries of every individual. I was taught to love the other, though I've forged enough tales to say that that sentence had lost it's meaning. Whether or not I can, or can't that is all relative. I'm here as a friend, and I couldn't say much past it. Whatever meaning that holds to you, it once held value to me. Still does. So I, kindly as my mental dictionary can process the correct amount of ceaseless words, trying to properly exude thought and emotions into text upon a graphic digitized sheet without really trying to sound neither demented, depressed, sad nor anything. I'm trying to really portray something that's been eating me up, however, I love having a person in which to talk. 

And although my definition of friendship might differ from others, I need to accept and love myself and place myself above everything else. In the end, even though I don't quite understand it very well, I must search whatever causes me to be comfortable. And please do not confuse this with happiness as I've grown weary of hearing that word. Whatever reason for that, I don't know either. I simply want to go through a day without a shred of worry. So I ask you, formally, if you are to bar my path from tranquility, then, not so formally, you can fuck off.

*~*~​* 
An abyssal plain, while a thick fog clouded my vision of whatever mystery the distance held, my ears register the sound of water coursing beneath my feet, while the sky was aphotic, darkened in a shadowy veil of black. Not a single light emanated from it, no stars, no clouds, and no moon. All lacking of any life, and while I searched for stars or at least a singular sign of life in the sky; there was naught to be found. Lowering my view, I noted the fog became lighter, the sighting soon was engulfed in what seemed to be a road of trees who’s roots were what was exposed as if reversed, they were stretching throughout the sky, a gloom radiated from their branches, while pigmented a hollowed green, the edges radiated a dark gleam of the same color. While under me, my feet were submerged in red liquid, I quickly assumed the worst, and my body tensed up due to the prowling fear coursing through my spine, the chill was enough to make me realize that whatever was happening was dream and that for some reason, I wouldn’t be able to wake up from set dream. Instead, I gulped down; a useless attempt to swallow whatever anxiety was building up in me, the many times I heard this in movies and book, it wasn’t a joke, it was an instinct that humans did, I had no choice, so I continued walking down the foggy lake.

I didn’t understand the situation I was in, nor did I try to, I wanted to wake up, but it didn’t matter  even though  I was conscious that I was dreaming. I wasn’t in control, not fully at least. Soon, thoughts began to arose, thoughts of people, and with it a sound, a growling to be exact. I sense something was behind, but the fear that began to take over was far too strong. At that moment I felt possessed, and I just wanted to wake up, the murky water restricted my movements, so even though I tried to run away, I couldn’t. I was being slowed down by the waters, the bloody waters gripping my feet.  I was very aware of my death at this moment, the moment that I turned, I was very sure I was gonna die. I felt the a cold chill run up my spine, I also felt the warm breeze of something hitting the nape of my neck, not only did I knew I was going to die, but I also knew that I wasn’t just gonna be killed.

I was gonna be devoured by something. And so I ran, desperately, trying to scream for salvation, but no matter what I tried, my vocal cord had been sealed off, so I was unable to scream or speak. My lungs soon began to feel heavy; I felt as if a cold hand had calmly crossed through my back, and began to grip my heart, in an instance of time, I notice it as well. A bony hand gripping my heart, halting its beating. When I knew, I had stopped and collapsed on the ground, the growling centimeters behind me, taunting me to look back, pain formed in my chest, real pain, the pain that I assumed was that of the level of a heart attack. I was gonna die here, I began to think, I began to contemplate my life, and how unfulfilling it was, how awful I made it, and how stupid I was to let it get to me. I became the very essence of what I wanted not to become.

And for that instance, I was foolish enough to believe that dying would probably become and escape. But, soon becoming overpowered with the sense of courage, I foolishly turned, heart aching, tired and still with lingering fear. Without hesitation, it’s mouth had already been opened, and it was charging, and I was already at its mercy. I witnessed what to this day, is the embodiment of my fears. It was a giant skeleton demon, who wanted to devour me, who wanted to take over. Teeth as sharp as blades, shaped like a dragon.

This was what I’m fighting against, that demon is my imperfections, insecurities. And I know that it’s more afraid of me, than I am of it.


----------



## Olivia (Mar 20, 2014)

*Kirisaki Shinkō
Experience: First Mission
*
The sun gently rose over the mountain in Konoha, as the clouds glistened in the sunlight. I launched myself out of bed, knowing I had to get on with my day. I brushed my teeth, changed my clothes back to proper attire, and sat back down on my bed. There was nothing interesting going on in my life - and this was besides the fact that I had lost interest in everything. There was simply nothing I had to do.

That was until I heard a knock on my door. I stood up and walked steadily. I looked out the peep-hole and noticed no one had been there, so I simply opened the door to see what the commotion had been about. On the ground had been a single piece of paper - which seemed to come from the Hokage, or at least someone of importance. I read it quickly, as it detailed about a mission I was assigned.

What? I don't remember ever signing for a mission - unless they can just hire me out of free will. Granted, this gave me something to do with my life for the time being, so there couldn't be any harm in doing it. I walked back inside of my apartment and continued to get ready. It was a D-Rank mission, it's not like it was life threatening to be a little late, and even if it was, what would it change in the end?

After getting completely ready I walked towards the village gate. Although it was early in the morning, the villagers were bustling through shops, laughing, talking, and eating. I always wondered how they were able to enjoy life, knowing that any attempts would always lead to one final road - death. With that at the end of the road for all of us, what was the point in thinking what we have is grand?

I quickly made it to the village gate, where two shinobi were standing. One I could presume was a genin, who had silver like hair. The other bore a chunin vest which had brown unkempt hair. I sighed as I approached the two.

"I'm assuming you two are here for the mission as well? Let's get started if everyone is here."
​


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 20, 2014)

*Taberu- Hinowa Routine Visit
Konoha*

A rough hand grabs hold of a key from a pocket in the young woman's coat, unlocking the door to her studio apartment.  She sighs, seeing the place wrecked.  ?The middle of the rehabilitation complex,? she spits the words, ?And there's a break in.? she points her middle finger to the camera in the corner, ?It was you guys who did it, huh?? she snorts, picking up the things on the ground.  ?Nothing's missing...? she pauses, looking around, ?I guess it was nothing...? she rubs her face, ?time to eat anyway.? she looks into the refrigerator, revealing items that would make most people cringe at the sight.  Spoiled food from her neighbors, all on either paper or plastic plates, covered in mold, or otherwise disgusting.

She eats both the food and the plate, and goes to sit on her bed.  But something was off, there was something in a pile of clothing that was different, but she couldn't put her finger on it.  She walks over, noticing a paper in the least used coat she has.  She pulls it out, reading it curiously.  ?Great, I get to leave the village for once.? 


The next morning, she gets out of bed, packing a large bag of the rotten food, putting it into her backpack, and then heads towards the meeting place from the paper, the gate.  It takes her a while, and was stopped multiple times, but not out of the ordinary.  She stands at the gate, ?Are you the other genin?? she raises an eyebrow at the other two, ?I hope the Jounin sensei will be here soon.?


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Mar 20, 2014)

*Ren Houki, Konoha*

___________​
I scan over the newest arrivals: a petite looking girl with long blonde hair and somewhat lifeless looking eyes and a blue haired girl with what appeared to be a crude looking broadsword. "_Small build. Likely not adept at close quarters combat, but seems to be the type that's nimble on her feet..._" I mentally assess the smaller one, before looking over the one with the weapon, my blue eyes looking curiously down the steel of her sword. 

This one seemed a bit more interesting. "_This one seems small, but if her massive sword is anything to go by, she's probably quite strong._" I quickly conclude, before not giving the two another thought. 

"I guess I don't have any other choice. Let's go, then." I said, not bothering to introduce myself to the girls or, likewise, ask for their names. That wasn't of interest to me, and it would only slow things down. Besides that, I could feel the chūnin's smug smirk forming behind me, and I didn't want to give him the satisfaction of directing it straight at me.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Mar 20, 2014)

*Shiryu*

Shiryu sighed and looked to the large electronic clock that colourfully kept time above the street. 

_30 minutes already. I thought this person would be waiting here..._

He pulled out the folded mission sheet from inside his cloak and scanned it again, reading for any additional information he might have missed. Behind him, the gambling machines in the pachinko parlour blared and jingled over the never-ending din of old men and tired workers, blowing their hard earned money.



> ?You must be here for a mission. My name is Bob, I?m the one who put the mission into play. Let?s go, Aoshi will be your partner for the mission.?



The sudden greeting startled Shiryu. He was not expecting to immediately be identified as a mission employee, but upon a moment of reflection, he could think of any other reason a kid with an Amegakure headband would be loitering outside a seedy gambling joint.

"Good day. I'm Shiryu", he said as professionally as he could, greeting both men at the same time. Although Aoshi's grimm looking expression took him slightly aback, he tried not to be rude. "Let's work well together."


***​
Their journey immediately set underway. Shiryu was glad he had thought to pack a few things in anticipation of an immediate trip. That was one piece of adivce that his mother had given long ago which (rather irritatingly) proved to be right more times than it didn't. He had not made the trek to Kusagakure before, so he had no idea what to expect.



> So are you excited about this mission as much as I am?



"Hm, yeah... sure", Shiryu uncommittedly said. He was more focused on his surroundings than what Bob was saying. This was Shiryu's first escort mission, but from the over-zealous academy lecturers and some fictional radio shows, he somehow pictured that a kunai would come flying at Bob's head at any second. He didn't want to mess up his first mission with an employer getting a kunai in the head. Absolutely not.

"So...er...Bob..-san", he started, trying to be as discreet as possible. "Should Aoshi and I expect any... uhm... outside interference to your trip?"


----------



## Magician (Mar 20, 2014)

*Training Ground 11​*
The sun was at it's peak as it brightened the small rocky plain that Team 11 chose as their training ground. There was very little greenery, a few birds here and there, but not much to look at nature wise. Just a circular plain with a small mountain beside it, or maybe it was a tall hill, which was separated by a small stream of water with large protruding rocks surrounding the area.

Eikichi Mayuzumi, the jonin sensei of Team 11 stood in the middle of the training ground with at least a 30 meter distance from his genin students. He stood straight with arms folded over his chest, no fighting stance or anything. This motivated his students even more, however. They readied themselves, eyes in pure focus and in the most ready stance you can be in. This particular team loved to compete and hated losing so they definitely didn't want to lose to a person not taking them seriously at all, no matter what rank they were.

Eikichi was a fairly tall man, broad shoulders, dark skin, muscular build. He was assigned to this team 2 years ago and although they had a bit of a rough start, their personalities and fighting styles meshed perfectly creating a well functioning team. Eikichi couldn't be more proud, but now it's time to test them personally.

Eikichi pulled out a kunai from his pouch and held it towards the genin.

"You know the drill," he said. His voice was deep and commanding. "As soon as I drop this kunai, the match starts. No sooner, no later."

A small cocky smirk crept across Aoki's face. "Heh, you better be prepared for the ass whooping of your life, Sensei. We're not the same team as we were before."

Mera Aida smiled as well. "That's right Eikichi-chan! We've been practicing," she said with excitement.

Rein Temura couldn't help but crack a smile as well as he pushed his glasses back up to the frame of his nose. Of course his team couldn't beat a Jonin and they were most likely way out of their league here, but he couldn't deny the massive improvement they've had since when they first started their ninja careers.

"Alrighty then," Eikichi smiled, "Let the games begin."

And with that he tossed the kunai in the air as the genin stood in anticipation, waiting for just the right moment to begin their attack.


----------



## Sumon (Mar 20, 2014)

*Shinomori Aoshi*

"Good day. I'm Shiryu. Let's work well together." 

Aoshi looked at Shiryu and nodded his head as if he was agreeing with Shiryu. “Aoshi,” he simply responded to his new teammate, not giving any more information whatsoever. Knowledge was power, so giving more power to someone Aoshi had just met would be utterly ridiculous. Besides, there was no need for Shiryu to know anything else about him. When the time comes, maybe, but now it wasn’t the time.

So their mission had officially begun. The trio exited Amegakure and proceeded to walk north. Bob was walking in front. Despite the fact of being escorted, the fat man was very eager to lead the boys to Kusagakure, though he was taking his time. What agenda did he really have? One could have started questioning legitimacy of the mission with such fearless escortee.

Aoshi was tagging along from behind. He gave a couple of thoughts about the mission while walking. The boy did notice that Bob was in no rush to reach Kusa quickly, but figured this world had stupid people and maybe Bob was one of ‘em. After all, the fat man was huge and was acting way too excited. So Aoshi figured that it would be a fairly easy mission with no trouble at all. But he did carry a sheathed katana in his left hand and was ready to use it if necessary. 

Bob was the one who broke the silence between the trio with a pointless question. Asking about excitement, was he for real? Aoshi just ignored the question while his teammate answered, uncommitted though. Shiryu followed the answer up with a question: “Should Aoshi and I expect any... uhm... outside interference to your trip?”

Bob laughed out loud from the question. “No!!! Stop kidding! Who would want to hurt me?!” Bob answered, still laughing from Shiryu’s question. Bob was really relaxed and showed no tension. “Okay, let’s take a five. If you won’t stop making jokes, I will start thinking that you want to kill me!” Bob said while coughing and laughing at the same time, and sat on the ground right where a forest had started. He had laughed so hard that he got out of breath.

Aoshi didn’t find Shiryu’s question so amusing and just followed the fat man, and sat Indian style on the ground next to him. Staying silent the whole trip so far, he didn’t really care about the two people next to him at all. But he did find something very interesting.

“Shiryu, tell me something. What is that re-breather doing on your face?” Aoshi addressed his interest while stretching his neck.


----------



## Bringer (Mar 20, 2014)

*Heikin Akimichi*

The genin yawned as he placed a hand over his mouth. Man why did the mission have to be at midnight of all times? Why couldn't their have been more missions available? Heikin relented, complaining wouldn't change anything. Besides he was already starting to feel awake the more closer he got towards the client's house. This would be his very first mission, and although on the outside he appeared nonchalant in both facial and body expression, on the inside he was quiet anxious. Finally the Akimichi approached the door of the client's house.

_"Well this is the house... Maybe I should wait for my mission partner to arrive here before knocking."_


----------



## Serp (Mar 20, 2014)

Akai fell down from a tree and landed silently. "I am already here." She said in a quiet voice. Before walking upto Helkin and stopped right next him, dangerously close not close enough to actually invade personal space, but right on the acceptable line and the way she was looking was as if it mattered neither way if she made that cross or not. 

She looked at Helkin with her big red eyes. "So what is the plan?"


----------



## Bringer (Mar 20, 2014)

*Heikin Akimichi*

Heikin's immediately turned as he heard a voice, more specifically his partners voice. Interesting... So a petite redhead and a chubby Akimichi on a mission together to spy on a cat. He was actually kind of interested to see how this would all play out.

"Hey." He casually greeted her, and then proceeded to answer her question. His face showed confusion since the question was sort of idiotic. "Uhh... We knock on the door and talk to the client."

*Knock Knock Knock*

Heikin began to knock on the door. Sure it was midnight, but considering the mission details stated that this mission would be taking place during night time surely the client should be awake. Suddenly light could be seen from the window, and foot steps could be heard. The door opened revealing a child.

"What do you want?" The small girl asked innocently, but immediately after the child was pulled backwards and a figure in a pink robe stepped out. The client.

"So you're the shinobi." The woman eyed the two ninja. Heikin noticed some disappointment in her eyes. "Well the cat is already long gone, but he didn't leave the house too long ago. I assume you already have the rest of the details?"

Heikon nodded. "Yeah we do... But how do we find a cat in the middle of the night?"

The woman responded as she put a hand on her hip. "You're the ninja's... Look I know this mission doesn't seem like much to you, but I mean it when I say ever since my cat had wandered off at night she's been acting strange. Please... Just track her down and figure out what she's up to."


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 20, 2014)

*Uchiha Akaya*

_Disastruous Intrusion  III - Beautiful Moon_​


The scent of his targets led him through many halls until he found a big shed, saying that it was bigger than his own room would come short, that thing was at least half the size of his entire house. Looking carefully at it, he finds that it remains open. The boy stays still for a moment thinking about what this could mean; one option was that they were stupid enough to hide in there as a way of protection and out of desperation they didn?t even close it properly . A second scenery could be that it?s nothing but a distraction and they are hidden somewhere else. Finally a third option reached his mind, they could just be using themselves as bait to pull an ambush on him once he has gone in. 

With all of that in mind, Akaya opened the door carefully. Inside, a small bulb was illuminating the place and Shirohi, the despicable old man owner of those illegal businesses, was waiting for him with a big grin on his face. Suddenly the big wooden doors closed; Akaya turned his head to look at the person who did it, a thin brown-haired man holding a jutte got positioned in front of the exit while a tall man holding a chain appeared next to the target. By their looks, the newcomers were a bit skillful of course considering that they were nothing but dog shit that could be found on the roads.

A mocking smile crossed the face of the young ANBU, almost as big as the one of his mask. It was a shame those three weren?t able to see it." What?s the meaning of this? " Akaya asked with a serene voice, he knew these guys were just digging their own graves."This my dear shinobi, is called an ambush..." the cocky bastard replied still hiding behind the chain guy. "Before my boys end with your life, could you tell me the reason of your little visit?"Shirohi asked, although he got a little suprised when the boy replied.

Taking his mask off, Akaya allowed the men to see his face. His combed hair returned to its original form once he took off the mask; his gray eyes showing a long and predatory pupil but what surprised them the most was the fact that the Uchiha was nothing but a kid. "Muto Shirohi, a relatively famous businessman of the land of fire. Outside you?re well known for your various chains of vegetable distributor stores, but in truth all of your wealth comes from the many shady businesses involving drugs, weapons and even more, slaves. "  Akaya stated, his last words containing hatred.

"So the Hokage got word of my deals with Fuzen? Or was it the big amount of weapons I gave to the few guys fromSuna? Anyway I?m surprised that you talked. I thought a shinobi shouldn?t spill information this easy?" he said with arrogance, but his smile disappeared once the genin started to laugh.

"Hokage-sama doesn?t know about this as far as I know, I was sent here by someone else. But It doesn?t matter, I could as well just tell you all the secrets of Konoha and nothing would happen. You know why?"this time the cocky bastard was no one but the boy"Because not a single one of you is leaving this room alive." after this announcement the two guards rushed towards Akaya. The member of ANBU jumped but then a chain coming from below reached his left arm and wrapped around it only for the owner of the object to pull him down as the jutte of his partner was about to land a direct hit on the head of the ninja.

Spinning before reaching the ground, Akaya pulls of the chain and he stretches it blocking the weapon about to damage him. Taking out a kunai, the teen throws it at the man with the chain as a distraction, what he wanted was the grip on the metallic rope to soften so he could use it. With a raising kick, the black-haired boy disarms his opponent and then wraps part of the chain around his neck. Pulling in opposite sides with all his strength, the unorthodox weapon generates a strong grip until a cracking sound is heard. One less enemy to worry about.

Taking out his sword with his right hand, Akaya looks at the furious mercenary. The gleeful smug in his face right out stating that they were nothing against him, not with that level lower than what a capable academy student could do. Walking slowly, he sees the enemy stepping back with caution before pulling the strings with all of his might. A clenched fist awaiting the face of the young shinobi which receives the punch with all of its power. Akaya?s body was sent backwards and finally the assassin was floored. With a victorious expression in his face, Shirohi reaches Akaya?s body and kicks it despectively. 

"Hahahaha!! Now where is your attitude of before, damn brat!! hahah"

"Oi,oi. You sure you don?t take some of those drugs you sell? you are talking to a box, dude"Akaya?s voice was heard before his body transformed into a box.

"WAAAH-"the scream behind the elder man was silenced instantly. When Shirohi turned around he saw the same kid he thought defeated a moment ago with his last henchman in a pool of blood at the feet of the little monster. The cold gray eyes as if they were looking through him, through his old flesh and bones and reaching his very soul. Without giving chance of reply, three shuriken pierced Muto, one on his head, one in his heart and the last one in his crotch. "Pfff...too much shit for a mere dirt bag" he said before looking at the closed door, how would he get out now?
-------------------------------------

She was terrified, her heart was beating with violence as she was waiting just as the monstruous boy she met before ordered. Now she was wearing clothes, it was actually a pijama more transparent than anything anyone could have seen. Still wondering what her destiny would be, a strange smell reaches her nose, the same kind of scent one would catch when someone is cooking something nearby; abruptly, her eyes get locked on the house and a violent burst of flames engulfs the building ferociously. Her eyes opened like plates as she stands up and starts to run however a voice stops her movement.

"Didn?t I tell you not to move?"

When the maid put her eyes on the boy wearing the smiling feline mask, her body paralyzed again. She didn?t know what would be more dangerous, staying there with the lad or jumping into the sea of flames covering the mansion.

"I-I?m sorry"

Approaching the brown-haired girl, Akaya extended one hand an passed it carefully touching her cheek, inspecting every detail of the teary female before him. Brown hair, blue eyes, perfect and full red lips; slim body with white skin. Physically, an almost perfect woman who could be desired by any man that gets the chance to see her, even Akaya wasn?t the exception now at his fourteen years old with all the hormones starting to awaken.

"You are a beautiful girl, as beautiful as the moon. I think if you had never met Shirohi you could have been very happy. You could have had a good life with a man that loved you, probably you could have formed a family. I could have given that chance to you again tonight...."  Akaya said, the girl already in some sort of trance "But everything that happened this night is your fault. If you had kept your legs closed, I would have killed that scum in his room only for you all to discover the body hours later and be free." he stated this time removing his mask completely so the girl could see him, so she could engrave his face in her memory.

"Look at me and carve my appereance deep in your brain. In this very instance you have the right to hate me, to loathe me. Because I will be taking your life in a moment." he said taking out his sword " You are culprit and at the same time so innocent I?m even starting to feel bad, being honest I hate this kind of missions. That?s why you must remember me, because I?ll do the same and remember your face forever so when I go to hell I can make sure that you are at the front row laughing while my soul gets tortured"with those words, the weapon pierced through the heart of the young maid.

Opening the front doors with a kick, Akaya steps out of the burning terrain. He accomodates his mask for a third time since he left Konoha and raises his head to admire the moon. He stares at the satellite for many seconds before saying:

"The moon... is particularly beautiful tonight"


----------



## Serp (Mar 20, 2014)

Akai turned to Helkin. "I'm good at tracking cats, I track cats all the time, daytime night time where ever. But I need to see them first in order to follow and track. If we can get sights on the cat then we can make some progress." Akai said turn to look at Woman and Helkin.

"So madame, any idea where your cat likes to go when it vanishes, any idea or clues at all?" Akai asked the lady, the lady looked like she wasn't very reassured by the two ninja that came to her door, but Akai didn't really mind as long as she got results the preconceptions were pointless. She turned to Helkin and poked him in the stomach.

"Plans?"


----------



## Bringer (Mar 20, 2014)

*Heikin Akimichi*

To be honest Heikin was starting to question both he and his partners competence, the client was right to be skeptical. The Akimichi head turned towards Akai as she poked his stomach. Great... Looks like he would have to be the brains of the operation. Very well... Now how to find a cat past midnight in Konoha. Luck... That's how.

"Thanks for the cooperation mam, you can go to sleep now. Me and my partner can handle it." Heikin assured the woman as she nodded and closed the door. He then turned to his peer. "This fucking sucks... Okay plan time. She said it hasn't been long since the cat left, chances are it's probably the reason she's still awake. So she could see when the cat left. It couldn't have gotten far."

The genin jumped; immediately landing on a rooftop. "We have to search from high grounds in the current vicinity... But honestly we have a better chance of finding a talking lump of shit than finding this cat."


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 20, 2014)

*Cruel Summer III 
Eatin' Frogs
Kazama Zeru*

Poor kid was Zeru's initial thought as Dee turned his gift into a torturous incentive. He had a soft spot for Kazima due to the similarity of their names, but then his pity was promptly turned inward as Dee again used his food for a nefarious premise. Using her ninjutsu Dee sent him stumbling haphazardly toward her like a homeless drunk, snatching the basket as he fell on his chin with his butt up in the air. A truly unflattering position for just about anyone really. The sounds of her barbaric manner of eating did not assuage his bruised ego; well that's not entirely true there was some pride in the fact his cooking was enjoyed. However his food was made for enjoyment not to be housed down like some common bowl of Ichiraku's ramen. Zeru stayed on the ground longer than he probably would have normally as he pontificated on Dee's words...

?We spend alot of time training and exercising, so it?s only logical. But you barely have enough strength for housework, never mind being a fully fledged ninja, so surely you should cook for me everyday?

Diaochan Kikkawa was her full name but some of the others around the island called her, ?Sweet? Dee. The name was a misnomer, an ironic nickname in the same vein as calling a really big guy ?Tiny?. Dee, if it was not apparent from the way she treated people, was a hard ass power top lesbo in training, who was more likely to be a cage fighter than a pageant contestant. It wasn't like the island was some kind of elite ninja factory that sent a bunch of heroic guys who get highlighted in history book, but if anyone had a shot at it then it would be her. There was an irony to their situations that wasn't lost on Zeru. As she was finishing Zeru got up, finally working up the nerve.

"Look Dee I didn't just come here to drop off food, you see I wanted to kind of talk to you about something important."

The brutish platinum haired never bothered to look up, she just used her chop sticks as a shovel burying sushi and sashimi into her mouth. It was a process that highlighted the dichotomy between Dee and most girls her age who would rather starve themselves than have a decent meal. Well that wasn't exactly accurate, Dee just devoured food. Despite her inattention Zeru decided to continue on, it might have been better if she couldn't talk because she was busy eating.

"So you know my mom has been sick for a while and the bills are piling up. There isn't a lot of money on the island or even jobs..."

*RIBBIT*

At the mention of money Dee peeked up at him an eyebrow cocked upward, no doubt because of the direction the conversation seemed to be taking. She was probably thinking he was going to ask her for money, well that's the way she sort of looked at him. The "please don't ask me for money to support your sick mother" look was painted all over her face at this point, and it would probably have been a better reaction than the one he was about to get. Zeru knew exactly what he was going to say and he already knew the next words out of his mouth were going to be completely and utterly laughable. It was time to eat the big frog...

"I put in the papers to begin active duty as a genin on the mainland. I'm reporting to Konoha tomorrow, and well yea...I'm going to become a shinobi..."











*RIIIIBBBBBIIIIIITTTTTT*​


----------



## Kei (Mar 20, 2014)

That Summer Arc; Part One


_Run...
Run?
Don?t stop?
If you stop, you?ll be killed?_​
So the young woman ran with all her might, her legs screamed in pain from the overexertion, but if she tried to rest she was going to die. Even when her heart threatens to jump from out of her mouth, she swallowed the huge lump. She didn?t dare to turn around and look at what was chasing her, because she feared what was coming up from behind.  The hair on the back of her neck told her this, it would be stupid to stop, but her mind wondered?

_Who?
What?
Why?_​
What was chasing her? Who was chasing her? Why were they chasing her?  Could she just turn around and ask them why? Or would a knife plunge into her stomach and she would watch all her innards fall out on the ground and die in the pool of her own blood? Or would the monster fangs pierce the soft skin that protected her larynx and crush the bones that helped her breath. And no matter how much she tried to breath, blood would fill up in her mouth and she would choke on the same thing that kept her alive?

Those thought plagued her mind every time she thought about stopping even for a minute, and each death she imagined seemed more gruesome than the next. Although they had one thing in common, they were painful, she never felt this pain, but she knew her body would twist and arch in agony. Her voice would ring through the entire village and no one would be around to hear her.  

In this empty village where the moon shone so brightly that even the darkest corners seemed to be alive with light. The young woman clutched her chest, her lungs were in such pain, and when will this stop? She didn?t know how long she ran but the pain in her chest was telling her that it was a very long time. 

?HELP!! PLEASE SOMEONE HELP ME!?

The young woman screamed with all her might, even if it hurt her even more, she wanted to come out and save her. She didn?t want to die! No one in their right mind wanted to die! If she had a choice she wanted to slowly disappear like snow melting at the end of winter. Or die while sleeping! She didn?t want to die like this, she couldn?t imagine a painful death! She didn?t want to see her insides or choke on her own blood. 

She wanted to grow up, have children, and have grandchildren. Even before all of that there were still a lot of things she wanted to do! So please?Anyone!!

?HELP ME!!!!?

As she continued to run, no one answered her, in this huge village with twist and turns, no one heard her screams. No one came to her rescue, was it because everyone was asleep? Or could they not tell what she was saying because her tears and snot got mixed up in her nose making her sound congested. In this big village not a single soul came to help her, was she truthfully a goner or was she alone. Alone in a village she never saw before, roads she wasn?t familiar with, and sights that were new to her. 

Would someone stumble upon her dead body, the murderer done with her body and left whatever he didn?t need? Was her body going to rot in a dumpster or was she going to be strung up in the back alley as if she was the murderer?s new piece of art. Or was she going to become energy for the beast that ripped her apart?

Or was the moon would be the only witness to the horrible scene?

Her eyes were cloudy as she looked up at the moon, please save me she thought,  but as her tears streamed down her cheek. She knew it, she was going to die and no one was going to help her. She was going to suffer a painful death and no one would ever avenge her. No one was going to serve her murderer justices?.

_Scared?
I?m scared?
So scared?.
Please someone?.Help?.
_​The young woman could barely see through her tears, her body failed her and she tripped up. She scrounged to get up, but there was no point. She was going to die! She won?t see her mother anymore, her friends, and she won?t see tomorrows sun.  The young woman hands and legs were covered in scrapes and even if she tried to get up, her legs would break under pressure. This was a game, a game she already lost?

Throwing her head back she let out a piercing scream?.

?I DON?T WANNA DIE!!!!? She screamed, but she couldn?t move, she could barely breath correctly, ?PLEASE SOMEONE!!! ANYONE SAVE ME!!! SAVE ME!!!!?

?Save me!?  She cried as she covered her face with her hands, ?Save me! Save me! Save me! Save me?

She cried and cried, and yet despite her yells and pleas, no one came.  Somewhere in her heart she accepted this fate. She accepted it, people die, which was the law of the world.  She clutched herself tightly, as if she was trying to keep herself from falling apart because she felt like glass. One wrong move and she?ll probably be sent off?.

_It?s here?.
_​She smiled weakly, tears and snot mixed in with each other to make one clear mucus.  It was looking at her with it eyes as if it was disappointed in her for not running hard enough. The young woman let out a small chuckle, she understood! This was a game! She was going to die any way! She was going to be ripped apart and gutted, when she started to run it was already decided! She was going to die!

?Ahaha?.? She laughed as she felt him get close to her, ?AHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAAHAHAH!!!?

?HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAH!!!!?

The young woman snapped?.She accepted her fate and resigned to it?


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 21, 2014)

*Uchiha Akaya*
​

I feel like shit right now, killing that girl back there wasn?t funny at all but at the same time I understand that it was necessary to some extent. You may be thinking right now "Oi, You?re a fucking ANBU, deal with it. It?s normal", well let me tell you that if you are thinking that I will just go and freaking murder you. It?s true that this is not my first kill, even though i?m a genin - I suppose - I have gone through many things most of genin my age wouldn?t until they are elite chunin or jounin. Even now i can remember her eyes looking at me...I curse Ryoga-sama for this and his stupid rule of not being able to drink until I?m an adult. Bastard, I?m allowed to kill but I can?t get drunk? I also hate the fact that I am an Uchiha; I?m an ANBU under the orders of the Hokage, yet my blood forces on me a duty towards the clan and by default, duty towards the leader of the clan.

I reach the doors of Konoha only to be received by a pair of Chunin guarding the giant doors at the entrance of the village. They see me and only ask if I was coming from a mission. I just nod at their question and start to move towards my home, hopefully i will be able to sleep the three hours left before the time I?m supposed to wake up and go get the princess to escort her till she finds her teammates. I still don?t get this, she is thirteen years old already!! As if something could happen to her inside the village.

After some minutes I reach my house, my clothes stained with blood need to be washed. I can see graffity on my door and walls. Words like _trash, devil, dumbass_ and many other insults are written. I can only sigh at this, it?s not the first time and most likely won?t be the last; entering the building I walk to my room, take off my uniform and fall on the bed just using my boxers...I?m tired. 

My body is resting but my head is in total chaos. Tears, eyes full of hatred, blood, dead corpses...my ANBU mask. Every single scene of what i?ve done since I started with this sort of missions when I was seven years old assault my brain over ad over through my sleep, I can endure it easily for now but, how long will I last?


----------



## Cjones (Mar 21, 2014)

*Sunagakure*

_The Conductor I_​

*Spoiler*: __ 




Kazue Oshiro​



Annoying. Vexing. Exasperating. Irksome...So damn irksome.

There were numerous words that could describe how I was feeling trekking through this place of nothing, but sand more sand and wind, oh, did I also mention sand? Yeah, because that?s all this place is, sand. The sun shone in all its intensity, as usual, in the village of Sunagakure; however, it seemed to me that the sun only had a specific target in mind at this moment, which was me, as I sweat seemed to run down various parts of my anatomy. 
So annoying.

"How is that I?m the one who always has to fetch this fool, eh? It?s like a glorified baby-sitting job.? I sighed, continuing my trail through the village of wind, sand, and heat. 

This will be not my first, second, and not even third, hell it?s my  fourth time this week walking from the Kazekage mansion, hiking through the sand, and then ascending the stairs of this ridiculous sized home that was situated by the Kazekage mansion and the village square. In this stupidly large house, lived a man, very aberrant man. He was originally from the side of White and lived in Otogakure, but as a teenager he left and came over to the side of Black. When this man first showed up, as one can expect, everyone was suspicious of him and anything he did was put under surveillance; however, the only thing they were able to undercover was that he had a very deep passion for now only sound, but for the puppetry arts Sunagakure is famous for. 

Now I?d like to say that was about seven or eight, perhaps even nine, years ago. Since then that man has become Sunagakure greatest puppeteer in recent history, able to somehow combined it and his sound base know how to create what he calls a "Troupe." 

I began jogging up a circular flight of stairs, covering my face to protect from the blowing sand. Why this whacko saw fit to live this high up in the sky, I?ll never know. It took me about a couple of minutes before the sound of chimes hit my ear. There were a plethora of them all over the outside of his home, various kinds ranging from bells, stars, triangles and more. The trinkets danced in the wind, their melody filling the air, soothing and serene in nature. It honestly was quite a surprise how all of them managed to come together and create a coherent song.

?Ugh, those damn things are annoying. I?ve played a better song on the toilet, eh.? I cringed covering my ears while approaching the door.

My hand revved back as I prepared to knock?only for the door to suddenly swing open. Cautiously I walked inside only to see a lit fire but no one around.

"Yo, Set, you in here, eh? HELLLLO!?" I called out and was immediately given a response, a very inappropriate response.

"Such a crass melody, yet soft and gentle, this can only belong to one?Kaz!" The sound of his voice rumbled into my lower back as his face was pressed up against me. His hands caressing, more like fondling really, my chest with each word as he talked about my soft and gentle melody. His usual unwelcome greeting. 

?Same shit, different toilet, eh?? I responded with my dagger penetrating his temple. The sound of a blade piercing flesh filled the room. His hands dropped to the floor lifeless, but morphing into a stale grey. I turned around to hollow golden eyes stare up at me, a puppet. 

?Your melody I would never replace my Kaz, as it mixes so well together. Rarely do you find one who can mix such unrefinement with a tender touch and mild manner.?


*Spoiler*: __ 





*"The Conductor" Yusetsu*​


 ​


----------



## Chaos Theory (Mar 21, 2014)

*Zansatsu|Genin|Sunagakure*

*[Fujimoto Estate, Sunagakure]​*
[You're a Ninja, Start Acting Like It! II, Enter Hell's Cat]​
Satoshi looked from the crumpled mission dossier to the lavish stone Mansion that sprawled before him. And if he didn't know better the house was larger than the Kazekage's office ... nah, it couldn't be? Could it? Crumpling the paper back up he stuffs it back into his pocket while he recalled stories Kiyoko would tell him. Stories about how after the Kage Council more or less fell apart some of the more rich moved, to take part in the democracy that the Black wanted to instill across the globe. Biting down hard on his lower lip Satoshi rolled the upper up and over his teeth,  "You told me about these type people Kiyoko" is mumbled as the hand that wasn't stuffed away ran up the back of his head.  "I have a feeling... that I know just how this is going to go." is added with a huff.

Shoving his other hand into his other pocket he steels his nerves to meet one of the wealthy of the Hidden Sand. Mrs. Fujimoto had quite the lavish compound and he wondered what he was getting himself into as he walked passed the large iron gates. The walk up to the house itself was just as daunting, it seemed like the walkway stretched on for miles and once or twice he wondered if he was still going to be in Sunagakure when he got to the front door. Shuffling at a snail's pace it takes Satoshi little more than six or seven minutes to get up to the large marble doors. Marble, this lady had marble instead of the common sandstone. Sighing he reaches up and rings the doorbell. Regal chimes go off and sound for the better part of forty seconds, but promptly after the door is pulled open and the young ninja is greeted by a monocle wearing butler whose nose was so turned up that if it rained often in the village he'd likely drown.

"Mmmmyes? May I help you?" he asks treating Satoshi like little more than common trash,  "Yes, I'm here to see the lady of the house." is replied in his normal droll tone. The butler eyes him for the better part of a minute before folding his hands behind his back. "May I ask why you want to see the Madam?" is asked. Satoshi again mentally sighed, it was going to be one of those days. Pulling the crumbled mission slip from his pocket he hands it over. The butler only glances at it for a moment. Then the door promptly closes. Confused and a bit perplexed he shoves his hands back into his pockets before turning away. But before he could take the first step the door again swings open.  "Are you the dear child that Nestor said was at the door?" is asked. The voice was sweet and somewhat smothering and as Satoshi turned back he quickly realizes why.

The woman was quite rotund, in fact it looked like she sampled her famous cookies way too often.  "Yes, my Sensei said that you were expecting me on a mission involving walking your cat." is stated in a matter of fact way. The large woman pulled a hand to her mouth,  "Oh my, no one informed me that someone wanted to walk my dear Fluffels!" a lot more is stammered on, but Satoshi only focused on the *no one* and *informed*. ~

_-Honda Home_

Yutaka lowers his copy of Icha-Icha Paradise, yes even after all these years the book is still popular among perverts, his ears were starting to burn. Then there was that awful chill that just ran up his spine. Looking to the left and then the right he makes sure that every thing in the room is as it should be. Sweat beaded on his brow, but everything seemed to be in their proper affair and the room for the most part seemed empty. Save him and his favored book. Settling back down into his chair he finishes the page off and turns to the next. To his surprise a sticky note was affixed to the far page. Blinking he takes it off and unfolds it.

_Does Sadaka know that you still read these novels? - Satoshi_

The warm fuzzies that Yutaka was filled with turns rancid and a blue bare ran across his nose. The mere thought of Sadaka learning that she didn't get every copy he had filled him with dread. Dropping the book he runs to make sure that she wasn't hiding in the house, waiting to pounce. ~~

_-With Satoshi_

 "Allow me to go and get him dear sweet child." the woman states after setting him down in one of her plush chairs. He quickly gets that you've been sat in Quick Sand look as he tried to fight the cushions as they went to eat him.  "Ah, here he is Mr. Fluffels. The child that will be giving you your daily exercise." she sets the cat down at Satoshi's feet as she spoke. The feline purred and rubbed up against his legs while Mrs. Fujimoto clapped about her fortune.  "Now where did I put that collar and leash?" as she questions this she turns and as she does Mr. Fluffels leaps up into Satoshi's lap. The boy looks down, to avoid the lady's rear, just in time to see three claws pushing from the cat's paw.

Three thin, red, lines trace across Satoshi's face, though he doesn't scream or even flinch. The only two reactions the cat gets is a rolling lip and a tear in the boy's right eye.  "Oh my, what happened to you? You shouldn't scratch yourself so hard." she surmises folding her arms which made her body bulge in ways that he wished he never witnessed.  "Ah, there they are!" is exclaimed as she finds the leash and collar. Nestor seems to pop from no where and helps pull Satoshi from the death trap that was the chair he was seated in, then just as promptly is helping him out the door with Mr. Fluffels still in his arms. Mrs. Fujimoto meets them at the door and as Satoshi pondered how such a large woman was that quick she is handing him the collar and leash. 

 "Now mommy will be gone for about an hour Mr. Fluffels. Do be good for this dear child." 

An hour? What?

But before he can protest the large doors are closed on him. Looking down he feels the primal hiss before it even left the creature. 

 "Damn" ~~~


----------



## Kei (Mar 21, 2014)

That Summer Arc; Part Two

_Beep, Beep, Beep_​
Zyana?s eyes fluttered open and the first thing she noticed was that the ceiling was further away than usual and that her back was twisted in an uncomfortable position. She blinked a couple times till her body slid down on the cold hardwood floor.  Her body felt so heavy, like it wasn?t hers, but that was what happened every time she had a nightmare. Zyana turned over on her stomach and slammed her face over and over again?

How long was she was going to have these damn nightmares? 

Zyana stuck her butt in the air and stretched her upper body down on to the floor.  She almost looked like a cat that just woke up. Zyana got up from the floor and did her morning stretches, and she could felt the blood rush through every point of her body. Zyana shook off the little bit of sleep that was still hanging on for dear life. Opening up the curtain, she let the summer sun come in and brighten up her room. 

She looked outside and saw nothing but endless blue sky, so she opened up the window and let the sea air come into her room. The seagulls could be heard from miles away, so she knew that it was going to be a good day as loud as they were.  

?Alright time to start the day!? Zyana smiled at herself as she grabbed some shorts that hung off the edge of her bed and put them on along with a bra and a wife beater. A simple wear for such hot weather, Zyana tried to stay as cool as possible during the heavy summers, but goodness it was so hard sometimes. 

The scorching heat was making her slowly forget the horrifying dream by time she had walked out of her room and into the living room. 

Zyana lived in a small house that had two bedrooms and one bathrooms, though as her mother laid sprawled out sleeping on the living room floor, one of the bedrooms weren?t used as often as it should be.  Zyana stepped over one of the many unpacked boxes that littered the living room floor to get to her mother. Inspecting closely she could see that she had wrapped herself up with her lab coat, but other than that it looked like she still had on what she wore yesterday. Did she come in until late at night again? 

?Mom?? She called out pushing her mother with her feet, ?Get up??

?Uuu?.? Her mother moaned waving her feet away from her, ?5 more minutes??

?Mom, come on get up!?  Zyana complained as she grabbed her mother?s white lab coat that she had covered herself up in.  She pulled with all her might but her mother was holding just as tight, ?GET UP!!!?

Zyana pulled even harder on the lab coat, but it wasn?t budging! She pulled it over her head, but pulled with the best of her abilities, but there was no give! 

?Ahhhhhh!!!? Zyana screamed as she gave it one last yank, but it was too strong! Zyana flew backwards landing in a pile of books.  ??Ow??

Her mother smiled, ?Oh my! What has ever happened to you??

Zyana balled up the lab coat and gave it on good through, her butt aching. She never once though the books that she cared for with all her heart and soul would cause so much pain for her in the future.  Her mother was still laughing, and this was yet another normal day to young Zyana...


----------



## Cjones (Mar 21, 2014)

*Marietta*

_GreatestToEverDoIt_​
A long flow of hair the color of auburn, fluttered about caused by a small breeze, cr?me colored skin that seemed to shine under the sun, as if it cast a spotlight down just to feed it a glow that could shine just a brilliant as itself. Denim blue overalls with golden buttons were matched on top of a red short sleeve tube top hug snug to a slender frame, giving off a distinct view of a feminine, but slightly muscled figure. Two white gloves stretched out slightly longer than the cr?me colored hands they adorned, extended a few inches past the wrist. 

A little loose on the person, but fit nonetheless as they wrapped around a nearby pole, effortlessly staying in place as they twirled around and then released. The air caught underneath making flap in the air before coming to a still as the ground was hit with a loud thump. Moving from the top down to the bottom were a pair of dark brown work shoes that, with each step, kicked up a small dust cloud as they collided with the ground below. Finally there was an oversized bright red cap with an off white circle in the front with the letter “M” colored in on it. In contrast with the red of the white were the big blue eyes of the person these attributes and trademark attire belonged to.

There how been many imitations, but never duplicated…yes, this could only be one person.










​
“Marietta!”

The shout of her name, belonging to a familiar voice, caused the young girl to skid to an immediate stop leaving a deep groove into the ground beneath her feet. Before her eyes stood an older rounder lady with thick bottle pop glasses named Miss. Fiji, just the person she was lucky for actually.  Today was just another day and another lousy mission, often given to genin. All the senseis wouldn’t say it explicitly but it was pretty obvious what genin were used for until they were either promoted or a very dangerous situation permitted them to be used. The genin were nothing more than the cleanup crew of the entire village, helping hands with things that those not blessed with their abilities couldn’t do. It was a dead end shtick; however, you have to make the most of it until your time comes and that’s just was Marietta was doing.

“I see they’ve sent you again dear girl, how sweet of you to help this old lady out once more. As I’m sure you’re aware…”

The old woman pointed up into a nearby tree and there at its base was a small little pup, dressed with a dark blue scarf by the name of Alfred. This dog ran away from the old lady at least every week, sometimes every other day. Marietta didn’t really know, yet one thing she did know for sure; this was her tenth time retrieving dog, no telling how many other times there were. Even knowing that fact, it was moot as the task was set out before, again, and it needed to be completed. Giving the old lady a reassuring nod, Marietta planted her feet firmly into the ground and leap up into the air. The small puppy took this as a warning and with the skills similar to that of a cat, the young dog scurried higher up into the tree. The young kunoichi palmed a nearby branch with one hand and in reflex the dog hopped up another. Twirling herself around before she found herself in an upright position, legs arched and poised, Marietta then shot herself off like a missile breaking the branch in the process. As she flew through the ridiculously large tree, Alfred the dog huffed and puffed his way until he got to the very top and then spring into high into the air.

“Ninja dog…I totally forgot…” 

Barely missing the dog by just the hair of its tail, the girl of foreign lineage began to fall back down, but not before grabbing the top of the tree in the process. With unreal physical strength Marietta began to bend the tip of the tree all the way back before slingshotting after the dog, the tree flailed back and forth like a pendulum from the sheer force having been bent back almost toward the ground. By this time the dog had begun to lose momentum, so I took no more than a few seconds before Marietta met face to face with the small animal. The blow of the wind caused her hair to wave about along with the dog’s scarf. Flying through the air both looked at each other with determination, this would be the decisive factor in this retrieval mission. It felt like time slowed down and a camera turned from numerous angles to add on to the dynamic. This was it, it was time and with this in mind, Marietta reaches out for the pup…who gladly jumped into her arms with no problem whatsoever? 

“You’re a big show off you know that?” 

Consequently the dog barked in excitement as he licked the side of the young girl’s face. It shouldn’t be hard to guess, but both the dog and girl had gotten to know each other over the time she’s been tasked with rounding him up. If he was just going keep running away, might as well make it entertaining right? She told him to give her a challenge, but a problem was that this dog was a huge show off. This time he showed off his climbing skills on par with that of a cat, the other day he called an entire building and forced her to chase after him from roof top to roof top. With the dog now captured, Marietta descended down from unto the ground, landing right in front of Miss. Fiji was looked scared to death haven’t witnessed after thing she saw. “OH! Dear I was deathly afraid you weren’t going to get him back!” The old lady exclaimed before taking her pet back. 

“Me failing wasn’t a possibility. I always get shit done.”​


----------



## Chaos Theory (Mar 21, 2014)

*Zansatsu|Genin|Sunagakure*

*[Fujimoto Estate, Sunagakure]​*
[You're a Ninja, Start Acting Like It! III, Ninja Cat from Hell?!]​
Mr. Fluffels hissed angrily sliding across the stone walkway. Sharp fangs bared as saliva made them glisten in the mid day sun. Satoshi rubbed at the bleeding scratches that ran along his left hand,  "If you believe that me skinning you is off the table" is uttered with a bit more passion than Satoshi normally uses,  "then reality is about to come crashing down on you." is finished as he produced a Kunai. Mr. Fluffels again hisses as he allowed his twin tails to dust the ground.  "Damn the mission." is stated, Satoshi resolves to fail rather than be bothered by this abomination of hell. Damn the money. With a flick of his wrist and arm the Kunai is sent cutting through the air. Some things, however, are never meant to be.

Mr. Fluffels body tenses the moment before the weapon is set loose and like a well tuned machine each limb leaves the ground as his tail snaps like a whip. To Satoshi's utter awe and surprise the Siamese rotates in the air snapping the Kunai out of the air by it's wrapped pommel with the ring on the opposite end hanging from the left side of his mouth. Landing Mr. Fluffels hisses a muffled hiss as again it's body tenses. Slowly turning it again faces the young Genin who's face for the first time in many a year was twisted in some short form of surprise. 'No Way' is silently mouthed as the cat started its charge. This _was_ going to be one of those _ Pain in the Ass_ days. ~

_-Honda Home, Ten Minutes Later_ 

"What is that ungodly noise?" Yutaka had just, to his satisfaction, finished the sweep of his home. His girlfriend was no where to be found and he had hidden his last tome. Turning into the hallway he walks toward what could only be discerned as a animal being tortured to death. Turning into the bath he is confronted by Mr. Fluffels. Hung like a pi?ata the cat was wrapped in cloth with only his head exposed and he swung back and forth as he threatened holy hell as he made bid to make his escape. "I suppose the mission is still underway then?" is more mocked than asked. Satoshi largely ignored the condescending tone in which he was addressed. He merely cleaned the scratches and applied ointment afterwards. 

Yutaka rubbed his bare chin, "I thought that you were taught in the medical arts. Why are you doing it the old fashioned way then?" To this he sees that the boy is glaring at him through the mirror.  "I never learned any of the techniques. I just got pass the honing of the Chakra and learned a little about numbing the pain." is plainly stated before he returned to his left hand.  "And don't think I'll simply forget about this either." is added as he screwed the cap back into place. Those green eyes cut up to the mirror one last time before he opens the cabinet it was affixed to.

After closing it he turns to Yutaka and folds his arms over his chest,  "I have one.", "One what?" is asked as the teacher watched the boy's hands. Usually when he made a threat he made good on it rather quickly.  "I hate that cat" is said as he walked pass him. Turning he grabs the door knob,  "Why don't you get to know my grief a bit." with a hard slam the cloth that Mr. Fluffels was wrapped in unzips. Yutaka's eyes widen as the two tailed cat hits the ground with a vile, unnatural growl. "Mommy" ~~

_ - Almost an Hour Later_ 

Mr. Fluffels, now on leash and walking, passes through the large iron gates of the Fujimoto Estate. On the other end of the leash Satoshi followed with a hand in his pocket and a lazy look about his features. If he timed it right he'd be getting here just before the big lady and her snooty butler did. Reaching the front porch he turns and sits while Mr. Fluffels rounded behind him rubbing up against his back before hopping into his lap. Curling up into a little ball he softly purrs as the duo of the home walk up.  "Oh, and how was your day Mr. Fluffels?" is asked as the large lady pulled the cat from Satoshi. The Siamese cat merely purred in return, its body was limp and unresponsive.  "What wrong Mr. Fluffels?!" is asked in return as she eyes Satoshi who still sat on her door step.  "He's a bit tired we walked around most of Sunagakure. The Man at the Market gave me this for him." is stated while he produced a Cod, wrapped in white paper,  from behind his back.

Mrs. Fujimoto smiled at the boy's reply, this had to be the first time that her cat had a good walking and she supposed that much effort would tucker it out.  "Do come in dear child." -

_-

Earlier 

The Bathroom door swings open as Mr. Fluffels tore at Yutaka's face. Satoshi grabs the feline by the nape of its neck while at the same time pushing a syringe into its side. With a press the cat yowls in pain, then goes completely limp save a slow breath and purr. "Did, did you k-kill it?" Yutaka asks clutching his ribbon like face.  "No, its merely a powerful sedative." is replied as the cat is sat on the floor. "What are you planning?",  "To finish the mission." is said in a dull tone as he wiggled his fingers "You're going to walk the cat? Really?"  "Go for a walk and practice a bit too." is replied as Mr. Fluffels slowly starts to get back to his feet. Those green eyes lock with Yutaka's,  "I also don't like being lied to, let Mr. Fluffels be your first and only warning." is firmly stated. 

Yutaka sweats as the cat follows Satoshi out the door in an orderly manner, even if he didn't want to.-_

Satoshi walks out the door holding a sack of cookies, a perturbed look was set about his features as he wiped lipstick from his forehead and cheeks.  "Mr. Fluffels is so happy dear child, you are welcome in my home any time you want!" is said excitedly as the butler  merely watched.  Satoshi merely shrugged his shoulders. He never wanted to see her again, much less that hellish cat of hers. 'Mr. Fluffels my ass, more like Satan' is thought as the body started to walk away. But as he did walk, a slight grin almost crept across his face. The sedative would wear off in another fifteen minutes or so and he did get a mission done though he didn't expect to see a dime of the money.

 "I think that its time to call it a day." ~~~

* MISSION COMPLETE!*


----------



## Kei (Mar 21, 2014)

That Summer Arc; Part 3​
?I want scrambled eggs with a bunch of jalapenos!!? Her mother called from the kitchen table, her body swinging back and forth.

Zyana finished making the morning coffee before looking in the fridge, on a piece of white paper she wrote down the words jalapenos, because surely their fridge was lacking in anything. It was empty, almost as in they haven?t been shopping for months, but Zyana clearly remembered going out to the store a couple weeks ago, how could the fridge be empty with just the two of them.  Absolutely nothing fulfilling was in there, the milk was nearly empty, there was no meat or vegetables, and standing out from all the emptiness was one bottle filled up with red liquid?

?Uwaa?? Zyana voiced her discontent, which meant she had to go out and shop, ?Mom what happened to all the food??

She took the out the red water bottle, but looking closely the stuff wasn?t actually liquid, yet it wasn?t a solid either. Shaking it side to side, it had some movement, so it was a jelly, but it didn?t look the same as jelly. Zyana opened the bottle and took a sniff from it, the smell of strong medicines and disinfected overwhelmed her nose to the point she almost threaten to throw it out the window!

?Don?t throw it!!!? her mother yelled at her before rushing out of her seat and grabbing the bottle, ?It?s part of my research!?

?What did I tell you about putting research material into the actual fridge?? Zyana yelled before giving her mother a stern look, ?That stuff could contaminate the food!?

Zyana thought for a minute, her mother knew never to put things in the fridge that was one of the rules of the household that Zyana made sure she enacted on day one when the moved here.  The house has always been Zyana?s place and the workshops was her mother?s place, each went by separate laws, but each law was different.

?You didn?t mom?? Zyana whispered underneath her breath, ?Please tell me you didn?t??

?The fridge in the workshop was full!!!?

?THAT DOESN?T MEAN THROW AWAY THE FOOD!!? 

Zyana groaned as she threw her head back, ?Whatever? I?ll go out shopping later on today?? she said before peering over at her mother, she was twirling the plastic bottle against the table with her finger on top.  Zyana sat down and placed her head on the table, her stomach let out a growl of protest it wanted substances not to be ignored, but it couldn?t be helped.

Her mother seemed so enthralled with the red thing that Zyana couldn?t think of being angry with her mother. Though it was more so that she couldn?t, it was the same feeling of yelling at a child who thought they did something great, but you find out that they painted on the wall of the house to work on their great piece. 

That?s the same look her mother had when she was looking at the bottle, like she just done something completely awesome and Zyana was the bad person for yelling at her.

?Since it seems as though you made progress?Want me to bake a cake as celebration?? Zyana asked her mother, for a minute Zyana saw something spark in her mother?s eye. 

?I want chocolate cake!? 

Zyana couldn?t help but laugh a bit, she loved these days, and the time she spent with her mother in their little house was almost as if the outside world didn?t matter.


----------



## Olivia (Mar 21, 2014)

*Kirisaki Shinkō
Complaint: Lack of Responsibility
*
I wanted to get this show on the road, as nothing was as boring as waiting around for things to finally happen. However, as my mind started to trail off, another girl appeared. She was smaller than me...I think. She had a large weapon and blue hair.

However, the other genin seemed impatient. He continued to make comments like 'if everyone is here then we should get going'. Granted, I made a comment like that, but if we left without a team member it could possibly cost the mission greatly.
 
"We all keep coming out of the wood work, huh? Well, I can understand your sentiment completely, but it's best to wait for any final members. Normally we would be assigned a Jonin, even if it were a simple D-Rank mission. So we should wait for him."

I honestly didn't care what happened either way, as I was fine with either option. If this kid thought we could do it all by ourselves then that would be fine, we could go on and probably complete the mission. But without proper guidance from a senior shinobi, things might turn out for the worst, as in we might completely fail our mission.
​


----------



## Kei (Mar 21, 2014)

That Summer Arc;Part 4​
It has always been her and her mother, for the longest she could remember there was nothing else that matter except her and her mother. For a while, Zyana didn?t think that she would ever get to know others outside their tiny house or where ever they moved. Though she never was annoyed or made unreasonable demands because her mother research was important to her, and no matter how hard it gotten for her. Zyana believed once she was done she could try to live a normal life, so she supported her in any way she could.

Her mother name was Nitsu, there was no need for last names, they had one but Zyana didn?t go by it and her mother rarely used it. So it was a name that was forgotten, only to be brought up in transactions and important matters. Other than that when it came to introductions it was strictly first name bases. 

Zyana sighed as she looked at the bottle with the red liquid, her mother research was in the field of biology and human development, so knowing that one day this could cure something or help someone in the future. It was almost like she was holding the world in her hand, Zyana smiled to herself, as she sat at the table alone. Her mother was pretty awesome, there was no doubt that what her mother was doing could help out many people, thousands of people, millions to billions of people. 

The price of moving or not making friends was all worth it if that meant helping people?

That was how she coped with the strangeness of her mother?s work and the things that she inflicted on her daughter.  It was all worth it or so she thought?

Lately she was growing attach to this island, she had friends despite her mothers of putting behavior and she liked the mundane day to day things she do here. The learnt the island inside and out, and she bet there was things she still didn?t discover.  And that excite her to her very core, she wanted to learn more about the place that they lived in. 5 years didn?t give her enough time to understand the island, she wanted to know all, what became as chores for her mother research soon became a part of Zyana?s bizarre adventure.

And her mother had something here too?She made a friend?Or an associate that was just as passionate about her?

There was a loud creak from the screen door, and it instantly perked Zyana up?

?I don? smell an awesome breakfast!? some called from the door way

?You can blame it all on my mom!? Zyana said standing up from the kitchen table, if she had a tail it would be wagging like crazy, ?Though tonight I?ll make it up with a big celebration dinner.?

?I would hope so??

The owner voice finally made it into the kitchen, his black hair was a curly mess as if he just woke up, but truthfully no matter what he did to his hair it would always look. He had tanned skin thanks to many years of being a local on the beach. Though thanks to being local compared to the 5 years ago she met him, hard labor made him blossom into a strong man. 

He gave her a wink, his eyes were a deep brown, almost like a dark chocolate, and just thinking like that made Zyana stomach twirl around in circles. 

?Yo kitten?? He smiled at her

?Hey mutt?? She greeted sharply, but then she smiled at him, ?Good morning Sakura??


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Mar 21, 2014)

*Shiryu*



> ?No!!! Stop kidding! Who would want to hurt me?!?



"Riiiight", Shiryu drawly responded. Bob's nervous laughter only increased Shiryu concerns.

_I guess if he is just a small timer, then hopefully some thugs are the worst we might run into. if somone put out a professional hit on him though..._

Shiryu's heart sank. An assassin was the last thing he wanted to deal with, but Bob's demeanour was growing increasingly suspicious. Shiryu relented at Bob's request to stop but he could not relax. Bob's evasiveness had now throughly put him on edge. He reached into his bag for a piece of dried meat but then thought better of it.

_What if we get attacked? Damn, this sucks...._



> ?Shiryu, tell me something. What is that re-breather doing on your face??



"Huh?" Shiryu concentration was so bent on the surroundings that Aoshi's question didn't immeidately register. He noticed that Aoshi looked a lot more chilled out about this whole affair.

_I guess he's done stuff like this before..._

"The rebreather helps with certain kinds of water jutsu" he responded, turning from Aoshi and scanning the surroundings once more. "It's pretty common among genin...jounin and more skilled ninja don't really need it though..."

The question did pique Shiryu's curiosity for a moment, helping take his mind off Bob's shenanigans. 

_Aoshi must not interact with many genin if he'd ask about a rebreather. Come to think of it, I don't recall seeing him around the city even when I was on watch... _

"Er, Bob-san", Shiryu started, getting his mind back on business. 'We should probably get moving as soon as you've caught your breath. I don't like how out-in-the-open we are here..."


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Mar 21, 2014)

*Ren Houki, Konoha*

___________​
"We all keep coming out of the wood work, huh? Well, I can understand your sentiment completely, but it's best to wait for any final members. Normally we would be assigned a Jonin, even if it were a simple D-Rank mission. So we should wait for him." The girl said, which made me look back at her.

"We already have three genins and a chūnin, who are deemed fit to lead squads of lower ranking shinobi." I say, somewhat reluctantly nodding my head at the man in the green flack jacket. 

Then I redirect my attention towards the girl, my facial expression remaining impassive. "With that being the case, why would we need to wait for a jōnin? Do you not have enough confidence in your abilities to handle a simple check up task without one?"


----------



## Sumon (Mar 21, 2014)

*Shinomori Aoshi*

"The rebreather helps with certain kinds of water jutsu. It's pretty common among genin...jounin and more skilled ninja don't really need it though..."

Aoshi blinked to his teammate?s answer. He didn?t expect such answer, but it all made sense now. Shiryu was nothing more than a talentless kid that was recruited by Fuzengakure in order increase the quantity of ninjas. Using excuses to mask his flaws, Shiryu was never going to reach past genin if he used a re-breather at this level, despite of what he had said. It?s because of kids like Shiryu the amount of deaths on daily basis was so high. They are thrown into battlefield with no skill and experience to die, causing a never ending reaction for someone to avenge their deaths. That causes even more suffering. The world spins in a circle with same actions happening again and again, just with different executors.

But Aoshi didn?t say his thoughts out loud. He figured it would cause unnecessary trouble for the remainder of the mission and could potentially force a fight between the two. And the fight with a fellow genin was the last thing on his list. He didn?t want to hurt Shiryu both physically and mentally. Allowing Shiryu to live in his narrow dream world was the choice Aoshi had made, though 9 times out of 10 the boy would blurt out what he thought without any hesitation. Aoshi hoped this was the right choice and it wouldn?t lead to Shiryu?s death anytime soon.

?Yes, Shiryu! You are right!? Bob agreed with Shiryu and rose up from the ground with laughs and smiles. But both his escorts didn?t seem to share the same feelings: one was overly cautious while the other didn?t seem to give a damn. To fix that, Bob pat both ninjas once on their backs with his palms quite strongly and led the way again, saying: ?Cheer up! Jeez, enjoy the moment and socialize! You?re young and strong, I assumed you?d be even more optimistic than I am.? But Bob didn?t lead the ninjas into the forest that was literally a few feet away. Bob turned north-west and started going around it.

Aoshi didn?t read too much into Bob?s words and actions, and proceeded to follow him with the same mentality as before. Except now he thought he?d be accountable not only for the fat man, but for his fresh teammate too. Little did he know how strong Shiryu really was.

Soon afterwards, the trio had reached a small bridge by the name of Grass and Rain Bridge and the forest that they were going around was out of their sight. The bridge was signifying the border between Amegakure and Kusagakure. It had a river running below it with a fresh, light reflecting water. There weren?t any trees around, open space only. 

Bob had stopped suddenly as he saw 2 dark robed individuals in aggressive stance standing in the middle of the bridge, blocking the path for the trio. Taller one was holding a scythe in his hand while the shorter one had a piece of paper with Bob?s picture in it in his hand. Both parties were about 50metres apart each other. ?Is that him?? The shorter individual asked his counterpart, who had nodded his head in agreement. As soon as the nod came, both individuals charged at the trio, dropping the piece of paper behind. 

Bob, seeing danger coming at him, put his hands in the air and started acting over dramatic, swirling around in place: ?Oh no! What am I going to do?! They are going to kill me! God, help me!?


----------



## Cjones (Mar 21, 2014)

*Sunagakure*​_The Conductor II​_
?That?s the lamest excuse ever for touching someone?s breasts you perv.? Kazue roared. 

The young woman began to twirled and thrust her dagger at Yusetsu, who spun on his heels and leapt over a nearby table. Kazue casually sliced the maple brown obstacle in half charging the man, reached inside her outfit, and flung eight shuriken. Immediately it came to light they were infused with an elemental property, effortlessly slicing through a two bookshelves that were abruptly yanked as they tumbled over along with a countless books that created a unique border placed between each bookshelf, appearing before Yusetsu in one fluid motion. The first shelf was pierced, collapsing into even more debris, but the shuriken were stopped cold as their momentum was thwarted by the scores of books that bordered between the two.

?Kaz, this anger does you know justice. Your fine sound a morphed into this ugly, arrhythmic, foul-!?? He was cut off abruptly. 

This gorgon like creature appeared overhead, blade elevated as if to touch the sky, a gleam of sliver passed by for the briefest of moments his entire barricade was sliced clean in half. His back was thrown against the wall with a sickening smack, as a silver blade was poised under his chin, the tip of it just barely pressing up against his flesh. Kazue looked on with clear murderous intent with her eyes sunken underneath their lids, a scowl that seemed to sink deep in to her features. It was quite evident that this was a time to say one?s prayers, as they wouldn?t be coming out of this unscathed or perhaps alive. 

?Whooooo?s ugly!? Huh!? You want to repeat that!?? Her voice low and threatening. 

?Let me tell you?..-huh?? A mouse like squeak escaped her lips as an all too familiar sensation rushed over her body. The body she had pinned against the wall quickly morphed into yet another puppet, completely lifeless with the same dull golden eyes. Two hands quickly snuck up her body and gained a firm hold over her chest, yet again, and began fondling them in every way possible as if they were beanbags. There was but a slight difference in this time compared to the last. This time, instead of burying his face deep into her back, he buried it deep between the joint of her neck and shoulder. All of his movements in addition to her riled up frame, made this a bit to tantalizing for her as her face turned beat red as she released what was happening. 

?Yes, this sounds much better. I?ve always enjoyed the music of your soul Kaz. That other tune that began playing does you no justice at all.? He muttered into her neck. 

?A-a-aaaarrrrgh!? She managed to roar between gasps as she slashed at him once more, only this miss completely this time. Her breathe was heavy with each pant just as she was turning to face him. 

?I?do?not?like?you, you sick bastard, eh! Why is it that every time I come to get you, you put your hands all over him you bastard! First, why the hell am I the one who always has to come get you like you?re so damn important? Second why is it that when I do come and get you, you find it necessary to molest me a very turn, eh!? I mean-? She ranted. 

?That?s because I like having you around.? He interjected, completely stopping her rant.

?Wha-? She began before being cut off.

?I presume you?re here because of the Kazekage, correct?? He questioned as he retreated to a back room, descending down a flight of steps. Kazue, who was still in slight shock, soon jogged after him as she began to talk. 

?The tension between the Sides of Black and White has gotten so strained that it?s almost physically possible to see it.? She began to talk. ?Kazekage-sama, while concerned, has begun to worry more so about the individual conflict between newcomer Fuzengakure and Iwagakure. Negotiations between the two have long since been at an impasse and there?s a feeling that it?s only a matter time before both of them are at each other?s throats in arms.? She explained. 

?So?what exactly does that have to do with me?? Yusetsu wondered just as they reached the bottom of the steps. A modest size beige door sat at the bottom of the steps. As the door opened particles of sand fell down in clumps, this room was built well beneath the norm of the sands of Sunagakure. The inside of the room was massive inside, seemingly stretching on for days, as puppets laid strewn about all over tables and walls. Each wall seemed to be dedicated to a particular group and tacked above each group were composition papers. 

Despite his obvious idiosyncratic behavior, this man was a hard worker. 

?If or when the time comes, he wants you to be ready to support Fuzengakure. Though we didn?t start this conflict he feels that, as allies, we need to back one another in our endeavors. Fuzengakure sought refuge from Iwa, the side of White, and as such we accepted. If Fuzen is invaded, then we as a whole are invaded. And with your strategic mind, you?d be able to stop it from being worse than what it can be. That is how the Kazekage feels, exact words.? She repeated. 

?I already figured they?d want me to go and be the strategist for Fuzen." He said matter of factly. "Well, that has a nice jive to it and everything, but how exactly do I put this? Hmm?.well, *I don?t really care about Fuzengakure*.? He responded frankly while he began hammering down on a puppet, resuming his work. Kazue stood undeterred. The higher-ups had already figured that would be his answer, so they did their homework before hand, as such a solution was already made. 

?Fuzen made its own mess by doing what it did. The whole movement and annex and taking over villages and whatever else. I only care about Sunagakure, no more, no less.? He responded with the sound of clanking metal accompanying his speech. He truthfully did care at all about the whole thing between the two sides. Originally from the side of White, Yusetsu only came over to learn about Sunagakure puppet arts. He had come up with an ingenious idea to combine his sound based ninjutsu with their puppetry. Anything else was really of no concern to him nor did he even care.

?Yori Chikyumura.? Kazue let the name roll of her tongue, and immediately Yusetsu stopped everything he was doing. From the side of his face, his eyes were hidden, but a small smile could been seen to form on his lips, a small continuous chuckle followed before he continued with his work. It had been awhile since the name Yori Chikyumura was said in his presence. Such a long time that he felt very giddy because of it. 

?Iwagakure?s general? Heh, now that?s a tune I can play to. Consider me convince Kazue-san. When the time comes, I?ll orchestrate a show they?ll never forget.?​


----------



## River Song (Mar 21, 2014)

*Dee Kikkawa*
_Game on_













Dee was always proud of her prowess, she worked hard, and she got the results. And Dee being proud almost always included bringing someone else down. It was an almost compulsarry part of her actions, pride never got you anywhere if others felt the same way. Nut right now she may have abused her powers, attacking a civvy for some lunch. It was good lunch mind you, but she doubted whether that would stand up to scrutiny, she could of just taken the lunch but she simply coulsn;t resist the chance to show off.  She looked at the fallen man, trying to surpass a snort. His face in the dirt and his ass in the air.

“Now hun, I appreciate the offer but I lack the required equipment... well I do have lances actually.”

Dee chortled, her cruse joke amusing her to no ends. Lady-like she was not. It was a bad joke but it was an excuse to slip in some smutty language which always made Zeru feel uncomfortable. She leered down at him sticking out her tongue, mocking him as h lifted himself back up.

"Look Dee I didn't just come here to drop off food, you see I wanted to kind of talk to you about something important."

She continued to wolf down the bento box but this caught her attention, she faked ignorance but really her entire focus was on him. This had her worried, it wasn’t often anyone had the courage to ask Dee’s help because they knew if it was flimsy she would tear them in two, but if it was serious Dee would be the most reliable person there. She didn’t want it to be serious; the poor boy had been through enough. Her tough love approach may be alien but the motherly love was still there, if someone was fucking with her boy, they were fucking with her aswell.

“So you know my mom has been sick for a while and the bills are piling up. There isn't a lot of money on the island or even jobs..."

No.  She lowered her food, wiping her face with her sleeve, anything but this. This was serious, and there was nothing she could do to help. She would race to the ends of the earth for her friends, skewer the fucking pope if she had to... but money. Money is something she couldn’t help, and it tore her up. It forced her to choose between friends and family, if she could she would give the boy all the money in the world, but she had barely enough money to get by herself. And to give him money or even a job meant taking food out of her own families mouths and she just couldn’t do that. As much as she wanted to family came first, it had to. Her demeanor had softened, she was now strangely exposed, this had always been an open nerve for her, she hated seeing people suffer due to their class.

“Zeru, hun, I wish I could help, and you know I love you but fami...”

"I put in the papers to begin active duty as a genin on the mainland. I'm reporting to Konoha tomorrow, and well yea...I'm going to become a shinobi..."

*WHAT?!?!*

Dee did a double take, almost choking on her own spit. “You’re fucking kidding me?! You have got to be shitting me. You? A Ninja. Cut the green hun, it’s going to you head.”

She looked at him, smiling an honest smile, thinking it was almost a joke. But the moment she saw his eyes she knew it wasn’t, he had a steely determination in his eyes, not so different to the look she wore herself. Perhaps she had finally gotten through to him, maybe even just a little, maybe she had changed him, and changed him for the better. Well there was only one way to prove it.

“Baka get my lances” she barked at her brother.

“Kazama Zeru prepare yourself, if you want to be a ninja you need to prove to me you have what t takes.”

_Would he see it through, or will he cave under her strength?_​


----------



## Cjones (Mar 21, 2014)

*Mari
Konoha*

_What?_​
The mission was a success and the aftermath was the same as always, praise rain down upon her. The old lady Fiji fawned over Marietta thanking her over and over and over for saving her small pup, including all the other times she did so. The young girl constantly waved off the lady’s positive comments on her ability off very in very humble manner. There wasn’t really a point in agreeing with everything the woman said, because the fact of the matter was Marietta already knew all these things about herself. As a matter of fact, this little incident was at least her seventh D-rank mission done today alone. Keeping half of her attention on her ever praiseful client the tomboyish, yet slightly feminine kunoichi reached into her back pocket, pulling out a similar piece of paper to the one she had earlier. Her eyes darting across the monotone design, realizing it was almost time to meet her next client.

“As I mention before Miss. Fiji, I get shit done.” 

Marietta responded in her usual tone “isn’t it obvious?” Type of tone that oozed of the credence in her ability, i.e., that she always got things done. The older woman simply gave a rip-roaring laugh in the process before finally paying and went on about her way, waving at the young girl as her back disappearing into the crowds on the street. Once she was gone a quick pop of the overalls by running her finger through the stripes, was an unconscious signal of “good job” to herself. It was now on to the next duty at hand, her eight D-rank of the day. That number was a little bit down from the other day, but technically today was her day off, so she decided to take it easy.  Now it may seem strange why such a young child would work herself so hard, and many people have often asked her this question, yet there was a very simple answer. She aspired to be as great as her parents, living legends that had withstood the test of time and were still going strong. That is the path she is on.

“…!?”

Her gaze suddenly shifted from the front of her, toward her back as someone was obviously wanted her attention. Her big blue eyes were in slits with a quizzical expression as she lazily looked at a young boy staring at her. His face seemed familiar though couldn't really recall who he was or where she’d seen him from, as far as boys went, there was only who she remembered by name…which wasn't a good thing.

“Cosa?”
​


----------



## Kei (Mar 21, 2014)

That Summer Arc; Part 5​
Sakura was such a girlish name compared to the appearance that he had, when she first moved here and the villagers said that Sakura would be showing them their new home. She almost expected a young girl, proper and refine like the name suggest, Zyana imagination went as far as to make the young girl crippled but with amazing beauty and a wonderful personality. So to see a tanned skin young boy that was dripping with water because he was playing in the sea before greeting them, it almost destroyed poor Zyana inside.

?So she threw away all the food!? He laughed as he waited for her mother to come out of the shower, as he grabbed the bottle, he had the same expression that her mother had, ?But wow?We made actual progress!?

Zyana mentally crooked her head, it must have been big. Zyana wasn?t allowed to know what was going on in the shed, nor was she allowed to read the research notes. She was the runner so she grabbed ingredients for her mother, material and even housed animals all for the sake of research. So to know this was actual progress, it made a part of her sore, because somewhere she helped out and that was enough for her.

Sakura was the only person that was allowed to help, when asked why she said he had the same eyes as a researcher she knew back home and that he had amazing potential.

But her daughter didn?t?.

If she wasn?t jealous of Sakura, she really did hate him for a moment, but it was nice having someone come over and spend time with them. 

?What is it supposed to be?? Zyana finally asked as she placed her chin on the table, no matter which way she looked at it, the bottle only had this strange jelly look alike, other than that it wasn?t that important, ?I was so angry at mom I didn?t really ask??

Sakura looked at her for a moment and smiled, ?I don?t want to say a cure all, but it contains key things that causes cells to restore themselves.?

Zyana sat up, ?Our cells already do that don?t they??

She wasn?t allowed to read the research noes that her mother had, but she was allowed to read everything else. Plus, she wasn?t allowed to go to school, they never stayed in one place long enough so her mother took it upon herself to educate her. 

Sakura laughed, ?Mmm, no more like it stops DNA in the cell from destroying itself,? he tried to explain, ?So an immortality elixir??

?Not really, more so a reverser,? Her mother cut in, ?I slightly wish, but it?s more of stunt in growth than actual immortality?? 

Zyana looked up to see her mother dressed in her usual outfits, actually, Zyana eyes narrowed, those navy blue pencil skirt and the white dress shirt with the red stain?

??You put the same clothes back on?.?? Zyana asked

?You didn?t have new clothes waiting out for me, and the time spent on looking for an outfit takes away minutes away from my research.? Her mother calmly said as if this was the law of the world, as if she was debating the law of gravity with someone.

Zyana let out a sigh of release as her mother made herself a cup of coffee and then sat herself down?

?True researchers try to stumble on God?s territory?? Her mother said as she sipped her coffee, ?Because God left us such wonderful material before he banished us to Earth.?


----------



## Fagaoftheeastflames (Mar 21, 2014)

Tenzu Memori
Comrade of the Forgotten Plains​
The two strangers quickly turned around when they heard my voice, the tallest one conform my suspicions about her attire, that she had a sleeveless black shirt, black colored pants which she had her headband of Hoshigakure tied around her right thigh, and one narrow looking purple eye. But what turns on my curiosity is her piece of clothe that she had in her left side of her face covering her left eye
. 
“You must be Tenzu Memori. I’ve been waiting for you.”

The tall stranger greeted me with a smile.

“Yes… I’m—“

 As I said those words the tall stranger looked at her side where the other stranger was and it seems that they were whispering each other. Seamed kind of rude but the other stranger wasn’t really happy about what the tall stranger whispered to her. The other stranger was about 15 years old girl with blue, pink, black, and white bangs that can almost cover half of her face. She looked at me with a disapproval expression and pointed at me with her index finger.

“You're telling me that this little albino kid is my teammate?!?!"

She yells at the Tall stranger shaking nervously.

As I hear those words, naturally I was shocked and afraid, how can someone hate another just for the color of their skin? I ask myself, but really never got the answer for that question. So I grabbed the hooded part of my ivy green jacked and quickly put it on my head and cover my face with. I griped the front part of the hood strong as I can, and had my arms cover my face like a turtle inside of its shell.

“Yes… I’m Tenzu Memori… please don’t yell at me… I don’t like it.”

With a trembling voice and teary eyes, I responded to the to the strangers in front of me .


----------



## Magician (Mar 21, 2014)

*[Aoki Shimura, Iwagakure]*​
*Training Grounds 11, Part 2*​
The instant the kunai sunk into the ground, Rein threw several smoke bombs out in front to cover their tracks as the genin team dashed to the rocky areas around them, hiding them from plain sight.

Eikichi was impressed. Usually the hot headed, cocky Aoki would've charged him by now with Mera following right behind without a second thought in the world. Looks like Rein knocked some sense and shinobi tactics into these two.

Following that, 3 kunai whizzed past his head as he dodged. He looked to the left where the attack came from and shook his head. Surely, _surely_ they weren't dumb enough to give away their position that quickly. He figured he follow their bait anyway to see what these genin were up to.

As he charged for their location, he heard a faint sound of footsteps behind him before he instantly whirled around seeing none other than Mera Aida behind lunging forward with a kunai.

Interesting, so the kunai were a distraction...

Eikichi easily dodged the lunge and swirled around with a roundhouse kick, barely hitting Rein who came from the left of him. Both genin then stepped backwards as they waited for the final attack.

"Look up, Sensei!" Aoki exclaimed with a big grin on his face.

Eikichi indeed looked up, seeing Aoki in the air preparing a fist which at this point was glowing bright orange.

The Jonin veteran recognized it as Yoko Shimura's famed Explosive Fist technique. So she passed it down to her son, huh?

He was impressed. This was a pretty well set up attack and definitely better than the mess they were 2 years ago when they first sparred. But they also must realize that an attack on this level wasn't nearly enough to take out a Jonin. No, that wasn't it at all.

He smiled as he collapsed his hands together in a Kai seal and released the genjutsu. Aoki and the rest of his teammates instantly dissipated from view. They've improved, indeed.

Just then, his eyes widened as several ninja wire surrounded him, entrapping him tightly together. He struggled a bit, it was a tight fit. He heard a sizzling sound to the right of him. As he took a glance, a stream of burning hot fire came directly towards him.

_Shit..._

The flames engulfed him a long with the wire in a big inferno of fire. Before the team could even have a reaction, however, he burst out of the ninja wire with incredible strength, jumping out of the fire without a single mark on him or even a single singe on his clothes.

He expected the team to freak out, but he guessed they expected it. Their expressions and their stances remained battle ready.

Eikichi smirked as he looked up and saw Aoki in the air with his right first cocked back, glowing a bright orange.

"Prepare yourself sensei", he smiled, "You're about to be blowned into oblivion!"

"Go Aoki!" Mera couldn't help but cheer.

"We'll see about that," Eikichi responded. He held up both arms which turned pitch black as he waited for impact.

Aoki, coming down like a meteor, slammed his fist into his sensei's guard causing a large explosion fit for two in the immediate area.

Pouncing out of the smoke Aoki landed in front of his two teammates with a smirk on his face as he gazed at his handy work.

"There's no way that bastard can tank my Explosive Fist," he bragged, clutching his right hand like a prized trophy, "This fist can take out an entire army!"

Mera's eyes almost burst out of her skull at this. "A whole army!?" she exclaimed with total admiration.

Rein sighed. "Don't be so gullible," he said, pushing his glasses back to the bridge of his nose. "Besides, I doubt "Rock Hard" Eikichi would fall so easily."

He was right. As the smoke cleared, Eikichi stood in the middle of the explosion remains with his arms crossed over his chest without a single mark on him.

This irked Aoki. "Dammit," he muttered, "I guess this is a loss."

"Woah," Mera looked surprised, "Sensei's stronger than an army."

Rein facepalmed at Mera's comment, but even more so, he figured sensei would survive the attack given his moniker, but without a scratch on him? 

Jonin were indeed monsters...


----------



## Cjones (Mar 21, 2014)

*Iwagakure Compound*


_Done In The Dark_​

*Spoiler*: __ 



*Rita Mordio*​



"Mistress...we're ready to begin." A young effeminate male announced as he stood in nearby doorway, his gaze toward a rather impressive monitor in front of him. This monitor was being operated by one person, who obviously being the only other in the room, was the one the young man was talking to. Despite that fact the person didn't seem to even acknowledged him as they continued on fiddling with the monitor. The sound of tapping echoing throughout the whole room. "Ugh...Mistress? The experiment is about the begin. We need you now." He repeated with a little more gusto in his voice. Still no answer and he was beginning to get aggravated. "Mistress Rita! It's time for the experi-"

"Yo, come over here for sec, I want to get your opinion on something..." 

"M-my opinion?" He asked shock beginning to approach the console. In a few seconds there he stood right next to Rita, the genius professor herself, or so they called her.  "Y-es, what w-ould like my o-opp-opinion on?" His voice was laced with anxiety, but he couldn't understand why. He'd been closer to her than this before during certain experiments, yet now it seemed...awkward? The young woman motioned for him to bend down further as she continued to stare at the screen in front of her.

"So guy tell me something. What do you think it sounds like when a persons face goes through glass? The smell? How do you think they'll react? Would they scream? Would their bowels release involuntarily? Oh, did I forget to mention this glass was connected to a piece of machinery?"

"What do yo-!"

The young man's face was abruptly and harshly shoved  into the monitor. The glass cracking on impact. The sound of the sharp shards hitting the ground seemed to be in sync with the man blood curdling screams, so loud were his screams that they echoed throughout the whole building, repeating that each and every one of the interconnected halls, yet despite his screams...no one came. The dancing of the sparks were violent and wild causing the only light in the room to flicker on and off revealing the shadow of one Rita Mordio as she held her head in annoyance. 

"Really don't you people read signs anymore? It clearly says, right on the door, "No yelling". You know how I hate yelling when I"m deep in thought, ugh morons." The professor ranted to the dead man as his body lay limp inside the monitor.

[FONT=""Book Antiqua"]"Professor Rita."

"Oh great, another one and it's _her_." She sighed in annoyance. "What Nori?"


*Spoiler*: __ 



*Nori*​


"Sorry ma'm, but I couldn't help over hearing your rant. I'm afraid that there is no sign on this door." The young blonde pointed out. And sure enough as Rita focused her sight on beige colored door that stood at the entry way, there was no sign. The genius professor looked from the door, to the young man she just fried, and then back to the door again.

"Dammit all! All that valuable research gone because of some mega idiot!" She groaned walking toward the door.

[FONT=""Book Antiqua"]"You just killed a man professor."[/FONT] Nori reminded. 

The young doctor waved her off with no concern. 

"Yea, yea, yea, send his family a t-shirt or sumthin."

_Elsewhere..._
The sky...covered by the dark awning known as 'night', casting its deep dark shadow over an entire area wooded area. When nighttime fell the call of the animals and insects that roamed during the night would begin. Though just as quick as those noises started, everything fell into a tranquil silence with only the nighttime breeze making the occasional sound as it blew through the large towering trees of this forest. Soon the sound of footsteps could be heard in the area; the footsteps were rather grudgingly in nature, rustling through the grass with a slow methodical pace, as if this was routine the person knew all to well. There was a little bit of light that came from the ink black sky because of the moon, which was as white as snow, casts a dim moonlight across the small amount of area it covered. In the dead center of this light stood a tall figure dressed in a gold hooded cloak.

Consquently this moonlight, coupled with the zephyr of the night that, gave off a rather mystery novel type feeling to the atmosphere surrounding this stranger. The air was 'still' around this person, from the long gold cloak with white trim worn on their body, to the long midnight colored hair that flowed down to the middle of the back, was completely unaffected. The figure was fixated on a site in the sky as they stared off into it. Emerald green was the color of this person's eyes, these eyes seemed to shimmer staring up into the bright white moon, yet their was a sense of indifference behind them if any emotion at all. However there seemed to be a hint of something behind this gaze hidden deep within. So deeply hidden like a well kept secret, but at the same time, open for the world to see. 

*BOOM​*
The area was suddenly bombarded with heavy fire seemingly rocking the forest to it's very core as every fell into utter silence. A smoke cloud was soon floating into the air toward the right, with a fine line of smoke going in in the opposite direction. The screen of smoke soon cleared to reveal the body of a familiar person. Numerous scuffs and bruises were all along the face, the fancy golden cloak worn was completely singed on one side. With a quick acrobatic display s/he landed safely atop a nearby tree.

"Better than before Retsu." A voice boomed from over head. Retsu quickly veered to a disembodied head that loomed over the entire forest. This head belonging to none other than the person who put Retsu here, Rita Mordio. "Same drill as always offspring. You go through the training and I gather the data. The only difference this time around is that I'll be testing not only your fortitude against attacks, but your reaction speed as well. You _must_ be at a certain level, for example, bombs of this level, are only great enough to demolish city blocks. In theory you should be able to wave off some of these with ease; however..." The large image quickly scaled down in size, hardly larger than the average persons head.

"I see some visible scuffs and bruises, fatigue and that cloak didn't make it through. Looks like I'll need get it reexamined also..." The scaled down imaged soon increased back into it's previous state. Retsu continued to stare up not uttering a single word, watching Rita's mouth as it moved. S/he had no choice in this matter. It was like this almost every single day and would continue to be like this.

"Offspring."

Because when it came down to it.

"Remember that you are nothing more than."

She was nothing more.

Than a weapon/"A weapon designed by me to be the ideal jinchuuriki for the village. Survival is a key and to survive you must adapt. If you can't survive this, you die, as simple as that. Now make sure the data I receive is good."​
With that she was gone and Retsu was once again alone. What's done in the dark, will be brought to the light, but for it, for Retsu a weapon of Iwagakure, what was done in the dark had nothing on the darkness that was the light. 

*BOOM​*[/FONT]​


----------



## Vergil (Mar 22, 2014)

Mion stood by, away from the group as they spoke.

"He'll be here soon."  she said, "he might already be here. Just watching us. Jashin teaches not to be so arrogant in ones abilities and be humble in the face of one with such power, like I am towards Jashin." She said with clasped hands and a peaceful look. Inside, of course she heard something which was very different from peace.

"Ah...you have... him don't you?" the chuunin replied to Mion., "His identity is a mystery to only a few people in Konoha. His records have been erased. It's rumoured that he is actually an Edo-Tensei that has been resurrected. A ghost if you will. Of course that's nothing but fairytales. I'm sure he's a shinobi like us and..."

*"Like you?",* the voice that surrounded them was one that had more than a hint of disdain in it. The area turned grey and time seemed to slow down. What kind of jutsu was this? *"You are dismissed. You may report that I am in charge of this mission, as was originally discussed."*

The Chunin bowed quickly at thin air, as the voice had no source, and scurried away.. As he did, a ghost like form swirled into being in front of the genin. If they were to attack it, nothing would happen.

*"You 4 will travel to Hinowa and investigate, as the mission specifies. No public transport as that will leave a record of where you have been. You will fend for yourselves or die. I will not help you unless the threat is clearly above your rank. I expect you to be there within 12 hours. Any more and I shall dock your payment."* The mist disappeared and time seemed to move normally again.

Mion looked at the others. "I'd check your belongings, last time I encountered him my money pouch was full of spiders." She knelt to the ground and offered a prayer. "I will undertake this task for the Glory of Jashin." she said with a tremble of excitement that betrayed her words.

Next post - the toll road; a desperate group looking to feed their family.


----------



## Cjones (Mar 22, 2014)

*Iwagakure Compound/Retsu Wakahisa*

_Done In The Dark:
Fortitude_

*BOOOM*​
A massive smoke cloud flowed from an equally massive crater, the forest floor was now nothing more than a wasteland, ground zero. The entire area warped by the power of the numerous explosive set off for experimentation. The thick smog was like a canopy for the night sky, quickly reducing visibility to a near zero. So dark was the area that a normal person wouldn't have been able to even make out the sight of the trees in front of them, and even the bright white moon couldn't shine through the darkness. However this wasn't the only problem in all this. These powerful bombs were soon accompanied by a sleuth of able bodied warriors that were now patrolling the ground, more obstacles for better results. Despite these problem, it caused no concern or decrease in ability to the young shinobi who now was floating across the ground.

The trees were nothing but a blur, the grass on the ground swayed back and forth from the force of the wind, as Retsu glided across the ground, traveling through the dense fog that surrounded the area. Immediately the young shinobi hit the brakes, skidding across the ground, as a off in the distance whistling sound grew closer and closer until the ground shook, a powerful gust of wind burst forth howling as it did so, another explosion. Just barely avoiding this one by retreating backwards and kicking up into the air on the heel of it's foot, s/he could see a small glimpse of light as the smoke was cut in half. With the wave of smoke parted a pair of individuals sprung out from the sky, and with a swift swing of their hands, s/he was quickly bombarded by a flurry of shuriken.

Ting, Ting, Ting...​
Each one parried by the wave of a hand, smacking the projectiles down into the earth below. Retsu landed with a resounding thud, followed closely by her pursuers. One jolted from off the ground, while the other attacked from the sky with a kunai in hand. The attackers kunai graze across the the arm of Retsu as s/he firmly grabbed onto his arm, propelling himself off the head of the other man, spinning and finally tossing them into one another. Both men began tumbling across the ground; however, there would be no time for breaks as an onslaught of new arrivals joined the mix. The young shinobi's eyes widened at the plethora of new assailants that had arrived. Jinchuuriki or not there could be no possible why to handle _this_ many people. After all Retsu was still just a novice in the grand scheme of things, no matter how powerful s/he was for its age. Just how powerful was one child expected to be? Was Rita this obsessed with results and data? This training was just plain overkill in the very sense of the word.

*"ARRRGH!"​*
The mass of warriors roared out as they began their charge. A wave of shuriken and kunai began falling on her location causing Retsu to slam her palm onto the ground, an upheaval of rock rose in front of her, managing to block some of them. This defense was only good against frontal attacks, and the numerous shinobi began to quickly scale over the giant wall. The idea was to retreat; unfortunately, Retsu was quickly overtaken and forced to defend. The sheer number of men took him off his guard as he tired his best to defend from all directions. A well placed punch by one of then men lead to a multitude of others coming from her blindside. A quick on on her heels, hand ready to slash through them, only to see them quickly withdraw and a surprise waiting on her.

Four bombs in direct proximity.​

*KABOOOOM​*​


----------



## Olivia (Mar 22, 2014)

*Kirisaki Shinkō
Mystery: Sense of Mystery
*
I wanted to punch the blue haired boy in the face immediately after his comments. Do I not have enough confidence in my abilities? Nonsense. I knew that this caliber of a mission would be rather easy for shinobi such as us, but it is always best to have a senior shinobi around to help guide us to prevent mistakes. However, before I could speak out against him, I was interrupted by a girl.

From what I could tell, she seemed crazy - and that wasn't just my random assessment. I've studied other religions besides my own, and I know from history that the Jashin religion followed rather demonic practices - whether or not they still practice those followings were another thing entierly - but to have another religous like follower in the group grated on my nerves. Did they not know their ill placement of team members? Did they intend to create strife between the team?

It wasn't long before the sensei appeared [and I use that term lightly] before the shinobi. He explained their mission, and vanished in white smoke. Well it seemed like we were going to be on our own, but at least there would be four of us. But could we really work together as a team? This silver haired boy seemed impatient, and that isn't a good team like trait. I don't even know if I can get along with the new girl. Only person I can at least tolerate at the moment would be the girl with the sword. 

The Jashinist continued on to speak about the sensei's actions, and that he might have played a prank on some of them. Lucky for me, I don't have any belongings he can replace. At worst he could have replaced my clothes, but I think I would have noticed. I decided now would be a good time to introduce myself, as if we were to work as a team, we would at least need to know each other.
 
"Well if that's all then I suppose we can leave. But before we do that we should introduce ourselves. I'll start - my name is Kirisaki Shinkō. All of you probably don't recognize me as I didn't graduate from the Academy, I graduated from -"

I paused for a moment. Was I ready to say that I graduated from a church? I know it's pretty obvious from my nun-like attire, but speaking out loud would place the final nail in the coffin, maybe even make the Jashinist _hate_ me. Regardless, I continued speaking, as it was bound to come out regardless.

"- the Kibō Church using a shinobi equivalent test. As you can probably tell from my attire, I am a servant to [my] lord. I hope this brings in no complications."

I said the last sentence quieter, while glancing over to the black haired Jashinist. 

​


----------



## Chaos Theory (Mar 22, 2014)

*Zansatsu|Genin|Sunagakure*

*[Honda Home, Sunagakure]​*
[Training Day Spar: Zansatsu Vs the Suna Fire Prodigy, A Ghost's Observation]​
"Are you still asleep?" Yutaka's voice blared as he literally kicked in Satoshi's door in. For some reason he wanted to instead scream 'GOOOOOD MORNING..', we won't go there... At any rate entering the room he finds it mostly vacant. Just the... thing that the young Genin was working on the day before. Walking up to it he sees that it looks kind of like a puppet, just really, really small. Glancing around he also realizes that Satoshi's cloak and Doru was gone as well. Pulling a hand to his face he pulls down on his features. "Why is it when something comes up involving that kid, he isn't here? Any time else he'd sitting right here like a knot on a log." Turning on a heel he heads to the door of the room, taking just another moment he peers back today was going to be a strange one. Reaching into a pocket of his vest he again looks at the sealed scroll. "What could this be about and why the sudden interest in Satoshi?" is questioned to little more than himself.

_-Across Town_

In one of the poorest neighborhood of Sunagakure a small wooden frame with a simple cloth backdrop was surrounded by young children. Some laughed as the cloaked figure puppeteers a small show for them. In the background, painted poorly, a blonde headed woman was tied to a pillar as the puppet master controlled a puppet clad in silver aluminum foil. He was the brave knight that was to save the fair maiden and his opponent? Well another puppet fell from the sky, the cord strings bouncing under the figure's weight. Another man, but he was cloaked in dark black Papier-m?ch?. He was the villainous Black Knight and the man that had kidnapped the a fore mentioned maiden. 

The children clapped and cheered, save one who was busy drawing in the sand with a stick, as the two knights faced off for honor, love and glory. Down the street Yutaka's form can be seen getting larger as he walked. He paused as he heard the laughter. Suspicion took over him, this was the third place he'd look and as he saw the small shack of a puppet stage he bit his lower lip. Why didn't it strike him that Satoshi may come back to his old neighborhood. Perhaps, just perhaps he was more normal than he was led to believe by his actions. Ducking into an alleyway he makes his way around. He didn't want to alert Satoshi, if he already hadn't, to him being there. He wanted to personally see how he was interacting with children that were much younger than him and see if it jived with what he learned when he was poking around here about his past.    

The show lasted ten or so more minutes with the victor of the brave white knight,  "And that dear children is that. Evil is vanquished and the fair princess is saved." is stated with a strangely soothing tone. Yutaka pulled a hand to his chin. Satoshi was getting far better with changing his voice. His teachers in the _Puppet Brigade_ obviously had more patience than he. A few of the children clapped as they stood, but most went to leave when Yutaka stepped up into their midst. Over the years the poorer parts of the village came to respect, no fear, the Sand Shinobi and young children were taught the utmost respect for the power they could wield. All but the child that sat drawing in the sand, absentmindedly, bowed to the puppeteer and scurried away. 

This was a common occurrence around this area, so Yutaka largely ignored it, he already felt bad enough. Walking up he pulls the cloak from the man's head. A bald older man, looking to be in his late seventies or early eighties, stood staring back at him. A almost toothless smile crossed his lips,  "Can I help you sonny?" he asks. Yutaka rolled his eyes. "Satoshi, you're getting better at making your puppet look human. But drop the act." he states turning his head over his shoulder to the child that still sat drawing in the sand.  "I suppose I have" his voice came from behind his gaze and turning Yutaka is met with the old man's form poofing as the Jutsu is released. Still partially  cloaked in the robes Satoshi stood where the old man did once.  "I'm the puppet mister!" the child calls from behind in a very, young, child like voice. Yutaka again looks back to the small kid as longer limbs pull from the soft sand as Doru appears from beneath flaking sand.

"Not bad..." Yutaka states looking back, "I like how far you can throw your voice now." Satoshi largely ignores the praise and walks over to his puppet,  "I didn't throw my voice." is the simple reply as he looked back over to the teacher.  "If you are here, I can only infer it is over that feline.", "No, actually." is assured as he pulled a small scroll out of his pocket. The scroll had the official seal of the Kazekage on it, though the thought that he would go through the trouble to actually assign anything directly to him was slim to nonexistent.  "And? Stop standing around like a dolt.", "Can't you show some respect for higher ranking Ninja for once?" is asked as he tossed the scroll over.  "You've been a Chunin how long now?", "Not the point!",  "No. It never seems to be." the bickering stops as he unfurled the scroll. That dull look never changes as he read and a moment later he rolls it back up, "Well?" is asked. 

 "They want me in some kind of special sparring match under the guise of training" is the reply. Looking up to the sun's position in the sky he frowns,  "At the training grounds in an hour or so..." Shoving his hands into his pockets Satoshi pondered on what to do. It's been one burden after another. He never wanted to be a ninja, it was kind of forced on him. With the mission being successful yesterday he was hoping to get back to mulling about and working at his leisure. It was never that simple though. Throwing Doru over his shoulder he looks at Yutaka then simply walks away. "Well..." words at that point was useless. It was as it was. ~

_-Later Sunagakure Training Dome_

Yutaka arrived before Satoshi appearing in the observation box above the grounds he looks down onto the field. A young boy who stood arms folded over his chest was seen in the middle of the battle ground. The Chunin blinks once than twice before rubbing his eyes and looking again. "Why him?" he asks.


*Spoiler*: __ 




Okamoto,Tadashi
Age: 12
Considered Prodigy​



The Okamoto Clan moved to Sunagakure several generations ago when the Kage Council was still in effect. When the separation came, they agreed with the Democracy seeking Black and stayed. The Clan is famous for the use of the Fire Release Techniques and Tadashi is no exception. He now waited below for his opponent to show. The fire breather didn't have to wait to long as a long shadow crept across the grounds.  "Not wearing you fancy cloak?" is asked as Zansatsu showed his puppet skating the ground with a ghostly gait as he walked.  "It would be redundant to try and use that level of diversion against an opponent that already knows you." is drolly stated. The masked Tadashi merely shakes his head,  "You still have that stick up your ass. I promise to make this quick so we both can get on with our lives." ~~

 "So, that is Zansatsu. The boy that killed an entire graduating class and a Chunin with poison." Yutaka turns drawing a Kunai. His weapon is quickly dropped, however, when his eyes fell on the man that stood before him. "I-I thought you were dead!" The man sneered and walked up to the railing. Propping up he cuts a look back to Yutaka,  "Wish I still was" ~~~


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 22, 2014)

*Cruel Summer IV
Fix Your Face Bro
Kazama Zerua*

"So this is how we're suppose to say goodbye? I hope you know that you really are a brute. I guess it can't be helped."

Zeru took a deep breath as he readied his mind before his body. The most important part for him was to slip into that calm center, to find his place proper, within the flow. This sortie was not about revenge for years of putting up with Dee's abuse, no it was because of that abuse that he even had the option to help his family right now. If you stripped away the context and looked at the subtext of who these two were then maybe you could figure out that this was two friends way of admitting they cared about each other. How could two people about to try smashing each other's faces in be friends?

A valid question for normal people with a normal relationship, but that was not who these two childhood friends were. Dee was too emotionally stunted to let her friend go with words and to be honest Zeru was too much of a coward to even utter a simple, "I'll miss you", to someone he considered a friend for life. This was the way it was going to have to be, no hugs, no words of encouragement, this was going to be a good ol' fashioned barn burning slobber knocker. In all the time they'd known each other he had submitted to her ninjutsu and her strength, today he was going to make her see the resolve of his flow.

The mechanism in his head that allowed him to downshift into that rock solid gear had been switched on. Some people would characterize the process as getting into the zone, that place where precision meets efficiency and everything falls jungle place. This was second nature to Zeru as he found the pocket of the ethereal flow through his first technique.

*HYOUSHI*

His center of gravity dropped as he bent his knees some, hands outstretched with open palms, a palpably calm focus sparking from his eyes like electricity. The lances began to encircle him like a pack of sharks who smelt blood in the water.

*SEIKUKEN

PROTOCOL FIX YOUR FACE ENGAGE*











An invisible barrier that outstretched as far as the length of his arm's wingspan had now formed around him, from Zeru's vantage point this was his world and whatever was within his range was just living in jt. He took a deep breath as Dee's lances began to hasten the pace of their orbit, he had seen her practice this move before and the minute they moved in that would signal the start.

*3
2
1

GO!!!*

The lances sliced through air, their velocity audible as they sheared through the stagnant air current, on a collision course with a still immobile Zeru. He arched his back his spine parallel with the ground as they flitted by him the glint of steel not far from his eye, he could feel the edge of their jagged edge scrape ever so slightly at the meat of his cheeks causing small rivulets of blood to run down. The platinum haired slacker extraordinaire snapped back up as if he was a human rubber band, concentrating his chakra to his feet he dug in and let it explode beneath him.

*SHUNSHIN*

This battle would not be on his adversary’s terms as he closed what probably amounted to about thirty meters of distance with ninjutsu. He leaned in leading the charge with his right shoulder to press down on Dee, essentially using his higher positioning for leverage to pin her left shoulder down and put her in awkward position for infighting. They both bent their arms and brought them back, smashing their fists into each other's respective ribs. Dee's blows carried more force, but her position made it hard for her to get any weight behind her blows. Zeru unleashed a flurry focusing on peppering her with hooks his less awkward position. 

*BOP
BOP
BOP*

But island's strongest kunoichi was undeterred by his striking. She began to push back against his shoulder trying to user her superior upper-body strength, because the face was she was a lot stronger, so using her legs she dug herself into the ground and sprang upward sending Zeru hurdling onto the flat of his back. Not wasting anytime he planted his hands and propelled his body upward, landing on all fours before bouncing off the ground into a dash. He saw Dee about to move her hands indicating that she was about to use her lances once again.

*SHUNSHIN*

Zeru's body exploded forward once more like a human canon ball as he stopped just short of Dee's guard. The intention was not to attack but instead to distract and draw her in. Dee was just as fast and she was even stronger, but Zeru possessed advantages in areas where she did not excel, such as close quarter strategy. Dee cocked back her first and drove it forward with a haymaker designed to be more defensive than offensive. However Zeru turned his body parrying the blow and let her enter into the doorway of his Seikuken . This created an opening that allowed the pearly haired shinobi to wrap his elbow around Dee and interlock them. He was fighting a stronger enemy so he needed to get creative, once again concentrated the chakra to his feet.

*SHUNSHIN*

Zeru was able to use the propulsion he generated from his chakra and sweep the farm strong gal off her feet and with a rip tugging motion, akin to a punch; he threw her sending her on her glutes. She skipped across the Kikkawa family estate like a rock along a riverbank, but Zeru wasn't done. He chased after her trying to stay aggressive and keep the pressure up, but perhaps he was in over pursuit as he was so focused on getting to her that he did not see the girl make hand seals from the seat of her pants. 

*WHOOSH* 

Pieces of dug up ground shot toward him with rippling velocity and even sharper accuracy. The problem here was that the divots of grass and assorted pieces of sediment all had to enter his Seikuken. Zeru pirouetted with a tight revolution that send him out of the trail of Dee's improvised weapons, but there was a second barrage on the way. The secondary bombardment was aimed at his chest so he jumped up, touching his toes to his outstretched hands in a feat of great flexibility and athleticism. Dee's salvo of dirt just grazing the undercarriage of Zeru's taint as he subsequently landed safely. 

*CRACK*

His skull elicited a sickening rip rattling sound as the young maligner was thwacked from behind by the dull part of one of Dee's. He fell forward on his knees using his hands to make sure he didn't fall flat, head stinging and ears ringing. Zeru was doing all he could to keep consciousness from such a vicious head trauma, honestly at this point he thought he was going to puke, that's how hard he had been hit. He tried to remain calm, erecting his Seikuken barrier as best he could, but Dee was already upon him. She grabbed him by the back of his head, pushing down, as she tried to drive her knee into his face. Almost reflexively Zeru dove downward and tilted so he could lead inward his shoulder's rotator cuff. He was jostled by the impact, his arm numb from the violence of the blow, but Zeru had an impressive amount of stamina from the regular beatings she’d give him. He sprang up with a wild upper cut that missed by managed to create a bit of space between them now. Dee with her lance in hand was the aggressor now, which is exactly what he wanted.

*SEIKUKEN* 
​


----------



## River Song (Mar 22, 2014)

*Dee Kikkawa*​

Dee looked upon her victim, her eyes swivelling over his form. Something was...different. The way he crouched was so uncharacteristic for him, or even an ordinary fighter. Sighing Dee slid her own leg back, adopting her stance, if she was going to do this she was going to do this right. Dee?s fighting style was straightforward but also complex, her Taijutsu was reminiscent of the Lady Tsunade, a woman Dee sought to emulate in some ways. Her ninjutsu was another matter though; her teacher was originally from the sand village and her fighting style represented that. Quick and deceitful, her mastery over her own six lances was incredible, her dexterity and power was something Dee seeked to emulate.

The fight begun on her part, her lances bursting into life as they ensnared the boy in their malicious circle. Dee smiled, it was game over already. The boy would never be a ninja. 

*Go*.

The lances snapped towards him, she was never intending to hurt him; she had enough faith in her ability to stop the lances once they broke some skin.  Dee concentrated on the lances preparing to quell them when suddenly Zeru jamp up, twisting his body to avoid her spears. Dee eyes widened a fraction in astonishment; this wasn?t the boy she knew. In her day dream she hadn?t realised Zeru prepare the Shunshin and quickly threw her guard up. The ensuing clash prevented her from really unleashing her fury on him. The boy was moving fast, nearly as fast as she could move if not faster. She needed to collect herself to truly get into this fight, and as such she perilously tried to deflect his unconventional attacks, skidding on the ground as she fell from his shunshin attack. This was enough distance for her to prepare, she covertly made the handseal and sent the surrounding debris flying at the boy. But she also concentrated her chakra on one of her discarded lances. Using the chucnks of dirt as a distraction she volleyed everything at him simultaneously, something had to hit.

*CRACK*

Now it was Dee?s turn to attack...












Dee smiled, calling her lances to her, when they sped towards her she grabbed one out of the air and allowed the other one to float behind her. It was time for a different tactic, he obviously liked to fight up close, and she just needed something to keep at him away. She twirled her lance in her hands, smiling at him. He looked like he had taken a sore one, but there was no backing out for him now. She crouched back on her legs, as if a cat ready to pounce. Then she was off, sprinting towards Zeru at full speed with her lance trailing behind her. 

He had barely recovered by the time dee had reached him. She lunged towards him her lance outstretched; he deftly dodged her spear, and ducked around her punch as she withdrew her spear. She did manage to clip him with her fist but he swerved round it, taking a step back and allowing it to run of his shoulder.  Dee was off balance now, if this didn't work shen would lose her footing and be at his mercy. After he deflected her punch she concentrated on her lingering spear and caused it to thrust forwards with the long end facing towards Zeru. The spear itself was too big to avoid with Dee to his immediate right so he tried to role under it as the spear?s pole hit him in the chest with its full force sending him tumbling backwards.

 Dee took two steps to regain her footing as she looked down at the boy as re quickly got up. She swung her held spear at him like a club, hitting his raised arm with a thud. She quickly concentrated on her other spear and brought it flying towards him. However she was quickly blind sighted by Zeru as he threw a jab at her, converting his lower stance into an attacking one, Dee managed to block it with her held lance but it put her off balance, causing her to trip.  

As she was falling backward her foot swung round to hit Zeru, he managed to dodge slightly, instead of his temple she skiffed his cheek but still mad enough contact to hurt. She was struggling to maintain her balance: his strange stances and this marshy farm land were getting the best of her. Zeru was soon on her, raining jabs on her, Dee took some to the face, her nose now leaking a trail of blood. She turned her head to the side and focused on the fence of the field, she poured chakra into the technique as the fence started to show some visible strain, with a final burst of chakra three board of the fence broke off flying towards the platinum haired boy.​


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 22, 2014)

*Cruel Summer V
No Holding Me Back
Kazama Zerua*

Zeru continued laying in jab after jab popping Dee in the face repeatedly with his fist. There wasn't much power behind his strikes but he had busted her nose open, which was payback for the numerous injuries she had inflicted upon him. It would not be surprising to Zeru if he dropped dead of cerebral hemorrhaging or if his brain snapped off its stem, that's how damn hard she had managed to hit him. What was supposed to be a fight to prove something had denigrated into an all out brawl where hidden resentments were coming apparent with each passing blow. 

"YOU HAVE TO STOP HOLDING ME BACK!" 

He roared at her with authority and just like that he had slipped out of the flow... his Seikuken could not be utilized properly if he was agitated but Zeru could no longer just stomach his anger at the fact he had to fight for Dee's approval. He wasn't expecting her to help him back and see him off but a modicum of support was all he really wanted from her. They'd been friends forever and now they were beating each other to a pulp. It wasn't as if he wasn't partly to blame, he didn't have to fight her but deep down he really did feel like he had something to prove.

*PROTOCOL WRECK ROOM  ENGAGED*











*SNAP*

The fence breaking was able to knock him from his trance as it came flying at him. The argent maned youth twirled around and threw his body forward on a collision course with the fence. He cocked back his fist and exploded forward putting his body, heart, and soul into the punch the fence boards pulverizing them into splinters. As he turned his attention back to Dee she was dashing toward him, lances in hand, she threw one at him, it lacked the previous velocity of her other attempts but this wasn't designed for that. He had to side step to his left and in that small space of time she was upon him, planting the lance into the ground as a pole she swung around drove the arch of her foot straight into his face. The power behind the blow upended Zeru and sent him flying to the side, yet this was not an unusual position for Zeru. Keeping his wits about him he angled himself so his shoulder was perpendicular to the ground as he hit, "rolling" over and "bouncing" off the surface back onto his feet he dashed at her with renewed vigor. 

*SHUNSHIN*

The explosion was lessened this time than the previous times as Zeru started to feel the strain in his legs mounting. The muscles in his calf had become sore from the constant pressure of being catapulted by his chakra. Still the adrenaline drowned the pain as he came at her with a crossing hook that was received by the pole arm of the recently excavated lance. His knuckles were on fire from Dee's rebuff but he wasn't done, spinning Zeru drove the heel of his dominant foot into pole arm. There was a pyre burning in both their eyes as they clenched their jaws and ground their teeth, struggling to push each other off. Zeru jumped and brought swung over his off foot, twisting in the air to kick Dee's arm. The blow caused her to loosen her grip as sprang up and threw another flurry of jabs. Left, left, right, left, right, right, right, right, but the problem with this was that she was on the defensive and his strikes were wild. The only thing Zeru managed to hit was the air as the white lancer bobbed, weaved, and used her weapon to rebuke his efforts. This was the antithesis of his fighting style leading to a resounding failure in his attacks. Zeru had lost the flow....

*SCHMACK*

The sound of a kick landing flush on the meaty part of his belly echoed loudly, knocking the air completely out of his lungs. Dee held her lance above her head spinning it and then driving the pole side upward knocking Zeru in the jaw. His jowl made a clicking sound as he fell backward not able to push himself off properly this time. Dee stood a few feet away from him panting and seemingly beckoning him to get back up to which he obliged. It was laborious but the pearly haired one managed to struggle up to his feet adopting a closed fighting stance. In response Dee twirled her lance above her head and brought it down in front of her, classic lancer showboating move. 

"You know I wish I could stay... I like it here on this island and to be honest I'm afraid. I'm scared shitless because this isn't what I wanted at all. As much as I complain this is my home, everything flows properly. I like hanging out with you and Zyana, even if you are a stupid goon."

He smiled at her his anger dissipating and giving way to another kind of emotion....

"But everything happens for a reason, Dee. My lousy ass old man leaving us, my mom getting sick, this fight we?re having right now. It's all apart of something bigger. This is the flow of fate and regardless of what happens I'm going to do what I have to. I don't need your blessing but you will give it to me. You owe me that much, because we're suppose to be friends, right?"

This was acceptance. Zeru wasn't angry at just Dee he was angry at it all, but anger wasn't what he was about. To Zeru anger was the shit that caused cancer and brain tumors, no he had to accept what was happening. Regardless if she gave him support the reality was that he was leaving everything and everyone he had ever known in his life. That didn't change just because Dee or himself didn't want that to happen.

"Even if you're a stupid thug, who is more likely to end up in the Bingo Book than be a valued member of society, you're my oldest best friend. If this is how we have to say goodbye then I'm going to give this everything I have left."

His mind had calmed down as he dropped down with a slight bend not nearly as exaggerated as before, truth be told he couldn't bend his knees like that without feeling like they'd break in pieces. Zeru began to move his hands about like a paintbrush, up and down as he painted the territory around him. He followed this process by rotating his hands in front of himself, the movements of his kata eloquent and yet minimalistic in their simplicity. This was the crux of his FuroJutsu? this was the true....

_*SEIKUKEN*_
​


----------



## Chaos Theory (Mar 22, 2014)

*Zansatsu|Genin|Sunagakure*

*[Domed Training Facility, Sunagakure]​*
[A Ghost's Observation II]​
"I thought you were dead..." Yutaka's eyes followed the figure as it passed him. It was a older man who dripped of death. The long lines in his face told stories unimaginable to words while the solemn look in that lone eye showed a vibrance for life that seemed to only be seen in children. A hand pulls at the white tuft after he propped himself against the railing.  "Wish I still was" the man replied as he cast his gaze down to the training facility floor. "Are you the one that selected the Okamoto boy to be Satoshi's opponent?" is asked angrily as he approached the man. Yutaka quickly looses that spine though as a stern glance stares him down.  "The Kazekage wanted me to evaluate Mr. Sakamoto. A proper evaluation involves trials. Another run of the mill Suna Genin wouldn't provide this." the man's face remained stern.    

 "Trials temper both body and mind. However, a trial by fire tempers the soul." 

 "You have to realize it, don't you?" the masked ninja asks a hand falling in a giving gesture. Satoshi curled his lip which only amuses Tadashi. Allowing his outstretched hand to fall forward a Kunai is produced.  "You can't tell me how obviously lopsided this fight is." is added with a cruel chuckle. As the two older Ninja watched from above as the two sized the other up. The sheen of the weapon glistened in the light as it bounded from finger to finger spinning like a razor lined top.  "Alright, if you're going to play dumb" is mused with a wicked tone,  "I'll take initiative." 

In an instant his form vanished, it was a masterful use of the Body Flicker, thankfully Satoshi was ready. Leaping back the Puppeteer allows three black orbs to roll from his right fingers. Each bounce twice before exploding into a thick blanket of darkness. Reappearing, Tadashi's weapon harmlessly passes through the smoke,  "I give you a direct attack, and all you do is drop smoke to try and hide?" is asked as he bounds back flipping and performing cartwheels to make plenty of distance,  "You're only delaying the inevitable. There isn't enough terrain here to serve you!" is shouted as the boy pulled the mask up and to the side. Then pressing his hands together, after allowing the Kunai to hang by a wire,  he flies through a rapid fire succession of seals. Snake > Ram > Monkey> Boar > Horse >Tiger  'Flame Bullet!'

The Genin's cheeks fill with an oil like substance afforded by his Chakra as the smoke billowed toward the top of the dome. Partitioning the oil Tadashi spew small bullets of oil that ignite into balls of fire that tear into the swirling cover. 

-Movement-

The Genin's sharp eyes catch a swirl of smoke his tactics, as always, worked and he fired another volley of small flaming orbs toward the movement. Instead of drawing Satoshi out, however, the smoke spirals as one of Doru's four arms explode from the dark cover. It's clawed hand pops back revealing a long Kunai, undaunted Tadashi with ease avoids the attack. The limb tries to arc back around. But the Genin was so close to a rock outcropping that it slams into it burying the blade deeply into it's smooth surface. 

The last of the oil funnels out in a flamethrower like attack consuming the smoke and causing it to spiral like a tornado to the observation deck. 

"He's going to _kill_ Satoshi" Yutaka exclaims as the pillar of swirling fire and smoke dissipates.  "Just watch" is muttered, the Jonin showed little concern about the situation,  "The weak die, if it comes to that" is added as the billowing column expands in two directions at its base. 

 "Its about time you showed yourself!" is shouted that Kunai being let loose as Satoshi's form exits to the left and Doru's from the right. A surprised look crosses the Puppeteer's face as the Kunai closed in. As it made contact another is thrown at the Dummy. Grinning ear to ear Tadashi spreads five throwing stars between his palms as the Kunai passes through Satoshi's form.  "There!" Doru explodes into several smaller logs as the Kunai hits it, the Substitution Jutsu was expected and a rain of deadly steel cuts across the battlefield criss-crossing like a deadly dance. Seconds later a bright crimson paints the field.

Landing Satoshi is able to block a star that was aimed for a vital spot and catch another. But the other three cut into his flesh spilling his blood over the ground. Pulling his mask back over his face the Genin waves a finger in the air,  "First Blood goes to me 'Zansatsu'." is mockingly stated as his stars are returned to him in prompt fashion. Another Body Flicker prevents any contact as the Chunin in the making avoids the attack.  "Scorpion Combo!"

Appearing to Satoshi's lower left Tadashi leads his assault with a jutting thrust kick, but again all that the kick makes contact with is the air. Another Clone which sets up for Doru. The Puppet flies down from its aerial perch one hand transforms into a saw that narrowly misses it's mark, complicating a counter the other two arms fire a volley of attacks off. But the cocky Genin merely dances through the attacks and hits the puppet with three shuriken which throws it off balance enough for a lurching round kick to scatter it pieces across the ground.  "I applaud you!" is shouted as Tadashi turned looking for his prey. A thumb runs down his upper arm smearing a small trickle of blood away. One of those clawed hands almost had almost gotten him. But the effort was in vein and now  Satoshi had to focus on putting his weapon back together. This gave enough time for the Okamoto boy to find his target, _There_ is realized. 

With a bounding run he vanishes in another burst of the Body Flicker and a moment later he is on Satoshi. A look of surprise flushes his face as he rolls into the attack. With a bound Satoshi uses his hands to spring several yards away. Landing he clasps his hands together. The first seal he forms is Tiger.  "No you don't!" As he bonded off his miss his hand clasp together as he outright shakes his mask off his head. Above Yutaka's eyes widen, this wasn't good Satoshi couldn't go head to head with Tadashi in a Jutsu battle.  "Smart" the older Ninja mutters his one good eye focusing on the situation below. "Smart?"

Below Tadashi is able to perform his seals faster than Satoshi, but the Jutsu battle was a ruse as detected by the Puppet Master above. As the Genin landed with a hop the stones around him exploded and in a puff of smoke several of Doru's limbs appear. Surprised for the first time the entire fight Tadashi tries to focus on the limbs as they produced their weaponry.  "Fireball!" ~


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Mar 22, 2014)

*Ren Houki, Konoha*

___________​
I blink - the only outward indication of my surprise that the introduction by my two team-mates spurred. "_Two religious nutjobs... and one is a Jashinist on top of that._" I could feel a migraine coming on, already; this was far worse than just having normal team mates, since this meant that _at least_ one of my 'comrade in arms' was a devout follower of a religion based on sadism.

I didn't bother to hide my look of disapproval when the Mion girl bent down to do her ritual. She was trying to hide it, but the small trembles in her voice when her pitch changed, the way her body twitched and her eyes gave every hint I needed regarding her sanity. None of them seemed particularly threatening, but they all seemed to suck in one way or another. Maybe it would have been better if that guy had stuck around, just to balance out the insane to sane ratio. Though, at least that Kirisaki Shinkō person didn't seem to exhibit any overtly crazy traits...

Then came my turn to introduce myself. "I am Ren Houki." I stated. "Graduate of the Konohagakure Shinobi Academy. I'd say it's a pleasure to meet you all, but..."

Another glance is tossed at the Jashinist, followed by a small, suppressed yawn. "I'd be lying."


----------



## Vergil (Mar 22, 2014)

*Sonozaki Mion*

Mion slowly looked at the girl.

"Kibo? How very interesting. It's lovely to meet someone who has a deep love for a higher power. Gives one a sense of fulfillment, does it not? An inner peace? I only wish to promote kindness so that others will join our group. If ever you feel you want to join then please do, we would take you in with open arms."

*AND IF YOU DON'T WE'LL BURN DOWN YOUR CHURCH WITH EVERYONE INSIDE IT* her inner voice screamed

She turns to Ren and bows, "Yes, our group has had a lot of bad publicity in the past. Some of our practices have been put under the spotlight by his lights, Jashin is...." she sighed in a happy fashion, "Jashin is our Lord and Saviour. But certainly if you believe that you are above saving then, that is up to the individual." Mion said with a chuckle.

*I SHALL RIP THAT SMUG LOOK OFF YOUR FACE FOR LOOKING DOWN ON JASHIN! * Mion's hands were clasped tightly.

"Still, this is rather exciting is it not? A trip out of Konoha on our first mission. I do hope we all get along." she said with a certain edge to her voice.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Mar 22, 2014)

*Shiryu*

Shiryu grimaced beneath his visor at the slap on his back.

_Damn, why does this guy have to be so chummy..._

He was relieved though that were back underway. He didn't know the routes into Kusagakure so assumed that Bob was taking the best route. They flanked a large forest and altered course somewhat.

_Better I guess, less places to get ambushed from..._

Shiryu's optimism was short lived however as they arrived at a bridge with two occupants that barred passage. One was armed and the other, scutinizing them intently. Shiryu's muscles tensed at the sight of them as he anticipated what was about to come. Everything had been too calm. The day, the route, Bob's demeanour, everything.

None of that mattered now as the two stranger leaped forward, exploding at them like race horses out of a gate. Shiryu lowered into his own attack stance, spear in right hand and left hand unclasping his cloak. There was no time to plan, no time to strategize.

"Aoshi, let's go", he rasped. Shiryu leaped forward to intercept the man with the scythe. The other dashed right by him, seemingly heading stright for Bob. Spear and curved blade met with an elegant _clang_. Swishing and flashes of steel in sunlight erupted on the bridge while water trickled quietly, obliviously down below.

Fortunately for Shiryu, the length of his spear meant that he didn't have to get to close to that lethal scythe. depsite the weapon's ridiculous size, the robed attacker wielded it like it was no heavier than a broom. Back and forth, Shiryu's footwork was being tested to the limit. He twirled just in time to avoid an upward strike. He felt the rush of air as the enormous blade passed just by his head and cleaved a notch in his hat. It was so sharp that Shiryu's roningasa bearly budged on his head form the impact.

He could not take his eyes off this guy. Shiryu hoped Aoshi was doing better than he was.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 22, 2014)

*Haraguroi Taberu*

Taberu seems to give a bored look as she watches each of the other genin.  She gives a low chuckle at the Mion, and a snort to Kirisaki, “Taberu Haraguroi.  Where I graduated from is none of your business.” she says shortly.  “I don't think we will get along very well.”  she gives a look to the jashinist, then to Ren,  “I think that's the only thing we'll agree on.”  She grabs a rock from the ground nearby, taking a bite out of it as if it were and apple.  Obviously judging them each on their actions, _'So we have a young nun, a jashinist, and a holier-than-thou ass.  Sounds like fun, and a lot of religious arguments.'_

“We should head off now.  Get this thing done, so we can leave and be done with each other.  I don't care about who's god is better than who's.  You get in my way, you get to meet them.” she scuffs the ground with her heel, turning away ready to get going.


----------



## Cjones (Mar 22, 2014)

*A Different Perspective! From The Point of View of a Scientist!*
_*The Prodigy Rita Mordio*_​
The scientist Rita stood perfectly still, as if she was a life like statue, while staring down at a thirty-four inch monitor. The monitor was hooked into a massive console, that she stood in the middle of, that stretched across a very mechanized room. Machines littered the place, each with their own purpose. Surprisingly with so many machines in one room; things were relatively quiet inside this lab, with only the quiet roar of the machines and the occasional shaking of the room making any sort of sound. On both sides of the genius professor were three groups of two, each tasked with a different operation. The reason for all these people was because Rita wanted nothing, but the most accurate analysis. If there was suddenly an error or any type of problem, someone would already be there to help correct and handle the situation. This decision mostly stemmed from Rita not wanting to be bothered during testing.

As a result she could concentrate on what she deemed '_Important_.' 

_"!? That's strange."_

The professor began to squint her eyes as she stared intently at the monitor before her.The screen showed a visibly shocked Retsu, as the jinchuuriki turned on its heel, and then was engulfed in a massive explosion. The room then shook violently, much to everyone's surprise inside. The scientist began to murmur among themselves about the suddenly quake that rocked the room. As they talked, Rita was utterly silent not having move, nor taking her eyes off the screen in front of her. An oddity had reached her eye, an unexplainable oddity. "_Have I gone daft? There's is no conceivable way_-Professor Rita! Something's happening!" Her train of thought was interrupted by the sudden call of her assistant Nori and a blaring sound that began to fill the room. 










​
The sound of the alarm was accompanied by a flashing of red and yellow; A deafening siren bellowed and quickly sent all the scientific minds scurrying about to figure out what was happening and why. _"This isn't just any alarm..."_ The young prodigy thought to herself as she looked down at her monitor in concern; however, the screen showed no change obscured by the black smoke of the explosives. _"That couldn't be happening."_ Rita thought as she quickly tried to process and ascertain what was happening. Her mind quickly ran over every single possibility and angle as to way this alarm could be going off. These experiments were designed to push him to his limits, yes but...those bombs.

_"This is something that *she* set up."_ 

But just how did it happen?

"Nori what're Retsu vitals reading!?"

The young blonde began fiddling with her glasses as she quickly began to pull up the data asked of her. "Professor everything seems to be...! There has been a surge! It's steadily raising, almost topping the charts!" 

*POP*​
Nori jumped back just as the computer erupted in smoke. 

"Rita-sama! Chakra levels are surging!"

"Combat data is off the charts! The computer can't keep up!"

"I want every camera up on the big screen! NOW!"​
In a few moments each Rita was looking at each and every camera. From any angle you could think of to some you might not have even knew existed, the camera's covered out inch of the forest where Retsu trained. With an intense gaze she began to scan each and every screen for Retsu. A few minutes had passed as the intense atmosphere in the room continued to grow as all the scientist ran around, trying to bring some kind of order about.

"Right there! Switch to camera E-3 NOW!"

The petrified man at the computer jumped at her growing tone as he began to super-size the image. Instantly the whole room erupted in gasps, while Rita's was one of disbelief that quickly faded into a darken expression. A variable that she knew would have to be dealt with a one point, but just not this early in the game. The woman quickly bolted toward a nearby table in the back of the room, where a giant sash and scroll laid in wait. "Wait!! Just what is it that you think your-Shut up! Rita responded to Nori mid sentence. "Why don't you attempt to make yourself useful and tell those morons down there to start preparing!" She yelled before jumping into the air and toward the front of the room. 

*KSSHHHH!!*​
Everyone looked in awe as Rita ran threw the glass window inside the room, plummeting to the ground at high speeds before hitting the ground on one hand and knee. Nori was the first at the window as she watched her superior rise to her feet and began through the forest without missing a beat. "This isn't the way to do things Rita! We must call- I thought I told you to shut up!?" Her voice fading into the distance as she screamed leaving Nori to peer out of her glasses at her retreating figure.

_"Don't think your off the hook."_​


----------



## Chaos Theory (Mar 22, 2014)

*Zansatsu|Genin|Sunagakure*

*[Domed Training Facility, Sunagakure]​*
[A Ghost's Observation III]​
 "Fireball!" 

Inhaling deeply this attack was meant to rob Satoshi of two thirds of his ability. Breathing out one expected a large ball of flame to erupt, instead nothing happens and time seems to slow. The adrenaline pumping through both teens gave them that glimpse, the glimpse of what true warriors could perceive. Each creak in Doru's limbs sounded like canon fire and each crunch of the ground underneath their feet felt like the marching of a thousand miles. Slowly Tadashi realizes what happened, he was played. Not on one level. But two, a glimpse at his hands is enough to confirm his suspicions. The last seal was off just enough to nullify his attack. As he started to move he looked back. Satoshi was pulling a hand, it was the one that was obviously connected to his while the other one was controlling his weapons.

 "Tch" 

Since when did puppeteers this low grade pose a threat to him?  Across the way Satoshi watches as Tadashi's muscles tense, he was about to try and pull him in. It was one of the big flaws of trying to puppet a human as long as you were attached to them they could try to use your own strings against you. Luckily the first thing you learn in the Brigade is how to sever your connections. Popping his fingers the strings on Tadashi's fingers are released and all this seemed to happen in an instant. Pure instinct guiding both combatants. The time warp seems to fade quicker than it occurs and Tadashi finds himself tugging at nothing, but that was fine. he could use that momentum,  "Scorpion Combo!" with that his body spins into a rapid cone. Legs and arms fly knocking the puppet limbs  off course and away from him.

 "Okamoto,Tadashi. A Genin reputed as a prodigy. Graduated the Academy in one year and is currently a prospect to become Chunin." the older man states his gaze focused below as Doru's limbs flew in opposite directions from the quick combo attack.  "His Fire Related Jutsu make him a formidable opponent. But that isn't where his true strength lies." Is added with just as much zeal. Yutaka knew what was coming next the boy's prowess was well known among the Academy teachers.  "It's his discipline in Taijutsu that makes him a prodigy." 

-

 "Scorpion STING!" the revolutions his body was caught in stop as a pair of Kunai are tossed at Satoshi. The Puppeteer breaths in heavily, every move he seemed to make was countered even his counters. Another thing that the Brigade taught was how to easily reattach those strings. Flexing his fingers he pulls both hands out in front of him and from behind him Doru's expressionless head rockets forth. With a spin the Razor Wire in his hair intercepts the Kunai. Pulling his left index finger Satoshi stops the spin and pulls Doru's head toward his opponent. With another pull of the same finder on the opposite hand the mouth springs open. A wide grin spreads across Tadashi's face. Pulling his arms toward him the wire attached to his Kunai tighten. Satoshi is pulled off balance as Doru's head rebounds off the ground. 

Tadashi is quick to use the break in the puppeteer's concentration. Snake > Ram > Snake > Monkey> Boar > Ram > Horse >Tiger. The seals hit without a hitch,  "Okamoto Clan Technique, Searing Smog!" Inhaling deeply a blanket of red hot black smoke is exhaled and it quickly envelopes Satoshi whom winces in pain as his flesh feels like it is cooked.  "Lets finish this." is added with a venomous bite. Lowering his stance would signal the battles end. Muscles release their hold and for the umpteenth time it seemed Tadashi vanishes into the Body Flicker. In the smog Satoshi has a time just trying to find his way much less defend himself and that is when the first blow lands. A left cross knocks him right off his feet and he barrels head over heels out of the burning fog bank. Tadashi isn't too far behind landing just a split second after,  "Tefen's Poison!" in a blur the boy pushes into Satoshi. 

Another bone rattling hook catches him on the chin which is followed by a knee to the ribs. The force from the knee is so great that Satoshi is lifted from his fall and held in the air long enough to be caught with another hook and jab combo. A second and third kick steadies the Genin on his feet while Tadashi spins into a low sweep. Feeling his legs being kicked out from under him Satoshi braces for the hard impact of the arena floor, but that wasn't going to be good enough. With another Body Flicker Tadashi is under Satoshi and a gentle, comparatively, kick spins him toward his aggressor as he rotated on his knee. The thrust kick that was tried in the Scorpion Combo earlier connects right on the butt of Satoshi's chin and he can almost feel the bone crack as he is sent back skyward. 

Rolling, Tadashi pulls two more Kunai attached by wire and flinging his arms out as hard as he can he sends them skyward. Not to stab or cut, but to entrap.  "Claws of the Scorpion!" The wire grows taught as he pulls his opponent back to earth. The impact was numbing and Satoshi felt his entire body shake violently as it rolled across the earthen arena. But the attack was far from over. Pulling the wire to his teeth Tadashi begins to pull as he formed seals. Snake > Dragon > Rabbit > Tiger;  "Dragon Fire Technique" is muttered through clenched teeth. Chakra ignites along the wire and travels down toward Satoshi as he is tossed away like so much trash. Using one of the Kunai he was wrapped with he is just able to break the wire before he is cooked, though the resulting crash into the rock outcropping was probably just as harmful to his battered frame. 

"Please, stop it before he dies Yagyu!" Yutaka pleads. But the man is firm in his choice as he turns to him.  "The Kazeakage isn't the only reason I've show interest in Zansatsu." turning he produces a small vile of black sand which was native North of Sunagakure. It was an obsidian comprised sand. Rough and hard.  "This is what he uses to disguise his puppet with, that is far from an easy task." the vile slips into the man's sleeves as he turns back to the fight below.  "Only one of those two will end this spar, if your report holds true Honda, Yutaka. Then Sakamoto, Satoshi will concede defeat before he dies.", "Logic has nothing to do with it" is stated as Yutaka's gaze became down cast, "The boy fears no death and seems to welcome it" is added.  "If that is indeed the case, that is what it shall be."  - 

-Below-

 "Don't bother to get up. It's over." is stated with a huff, Tadashi walks up to the beaten and battered Satoshi as he propped himself up against the stone.  "I told you didn't I?" is asked with a tone of superiority,  "This fight was lopsided. You never really stood a chance in an area with little cover and such petty and dated tactics." is added a vile grin spreading across the Genin's face.  "Just yield, soiling my hands with your blood will only make me look bad" is demanded. Satoshi glares up. His eyes still clear and thinking. A motion of his hand and from above the arm that was stuck in the rock moved. Tadashi shook his head,  "I'm smarter than you, do you really" he states leaping into a spin  "that I forgot about that arm?" is added as he knocked the weapon away.  "No, I was hoping that you remembered" Pulling up to his knees as Tadashi was still in mid air both of his hands flick his fingers upward, but he knew that simply doing this wouldn't hold the weight of a body. Twisting his fingers into his strings he pulls down with all his weight. The kunai that was still firmly lodged in the rock's face lurches down but holds fast.

Tadashi's eyes widen as he feels the invisible strings wrap around his throat. It was too late though as his entire weight is caught from its free fall. He gags as Satoshi's fingers are sliced open. In the end the Prodigy was right, this fight was over. But his cocky disposition and underestimation for his opponet casued him the win. From above a Kunai fires, infused with Wind Elemental Chakra it easily slices through the puppet strings that wrapped the boy's throat and two Medical Ninja land on either side of the boy as he crumples to a unconscious heap.  

"How.. how long were they there?",  "The boy is unorthodox. But has promise as I hoped." is stated. "You knew from the start?" Yutaka asks as he watches Satoshi slide back to a seated posture.  "It doesn't matter what I thought, he is still too unpolished to come into my squad.", "Your what?" A glare ended a question that should have never been asked.  "He doesn't think like the rest of us, so you can't help him any further. But. I think I know someone that is just as aloof as he." "Y-you don't mean?",  "Have them introduced" ~


----------



## Olivia (Mar 22, 2014)

*Kirisaki Shinkō
Tension: Team Dynamics*

The first to introduce themselves had been the silver haired boy named Ren. He was very straight to the point - he graduated from Konohagakure's Academy, and he even admitted that he could stand some of us. The way he was looking at the Jashinist, I could tell she was the main one he disliked of our group.

 Then that Jashinist acted nice and calm on the outside, both when listening and talking, but the way she looked at me made me know that there was something burning deeper inside. Promote kindness? Bunch of bull shit. Either the religon changed significantly (where it can't even be called the same) or she's lying. Yeah, I'm going with the latter. Besides, she's probably just saying that to convert me.

Finally, the blue haired women introduced herself as Taberu. I didn't notice earlier, but looking more closely now I noticed she was significantly older than the rest of us. I wonder how it must be like for her to be around a bunch of 'kids'. She said what was on my mind - that this team wasn't going to work out well. 
 
But she didn't have to worry about me going on and on about my god. Unlike the Jashinist who likes to spread the word of her god, I like to silently serve mine. There's no reason to go on about others, especially if they hold wrong justifications in their heart. There is honestly no saving them. 

With introductions out of the way, I could feel that the group was ready to move forward. We all wanted to get this mission over with as quickly as possible - but maybe myself the least. This mission would relieve boredom from my life, and provide a distraction from the enevitable truth. I honestly hoped there was more to this mission, to give some excitement and meaning to my life.

But perhaps they were impatient because it would take roughly a day just to arrive. Without being able to use mobile transportation such as a train, we would probably have to sleep for a night when it gets dark. Well we'd have to deal with it, we are a team now after all. With that in mind, we took off from the village.

-The Following Day-

We approached the town after a day of traveling and a night of sleeping. I could tell that all of us wanted this mission to be over already, but there was no use in complaining. We were finally here, so we might as well do our best. As we approached the town, I noticed that it had a lot more greenary than even Konoha, but in the sense of vegetable plants. This was a farming town after all. As we approached the town, it seemed peaceful, but something felt very off. ​


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 22, 2014)

*Uchiha Akaya*
_Mission - Rescue Mr. Plushy....A STUFFED ANIMAL!?_​

And then I was here, outside of the Hokage tower with a face of complete disappointment, to the point that I wanna cry. Early today I did my usual duties: I woke up early, made my usual warm up and a light training before going to get the princess. After I left her with her team, a fellow ANBU reached me telling that Hokage-sama was requesting my presence in the office that every person who has become Hokage uses. Resigned, I arrived here expecting some sort of dangerous mission like usual; once I entered and saw no one there I assumed I would go alone, that was correct, however I didn?t see it coming..." You are going into a D-rank mission...C maybe considering the place you have to go, and since you?re familiar with it I thought you would be the best person for this task"...

"A fucking D-rank!!? Seriously!?"I let out angrily, dammit I?m sure I have proved myself worthy of better missions than this shit. So what if it is in the Forest of Death? Or what if I am a freaking genin? "remember that officially and in the eyes of most of the village shinobi and civillians, you?re a mere genin" was the excuse given to me, this makes me mad. Looking at the description, my eyes get wider, the world seriously hates me...
----------------------------------------

Now I am standing in front of the metallic fence surrounding the Forest of Death, I can see one of the doors, there is a hole as if someone had used tools to cut through it. Maybe that damn brat and his friends aren?t as innocent as they say, most likely they thought it would be funny to enter this place and once they saw this is not a place for people to be around they ended up running in tears to their mommies. Ignoring this I enter the place remembering what I am supposed to get back...A FUCKING STUFFED ANIMAL!! For real, who the hell brings an stuffed animal to forest? I know they?re just kids but there should be a limit for how stupid and naive one can be. 

"Let?s just end this quickly" I say and dash into the forest without imagining that I would have more troubles than expected.


----------



## River Song (Mar 22, 2014)

*Dee Kikkawa*
_Diva_












"YOU HAVE TO STOP HOLDING ME BACK!" 

Dee smirked, spitting out the blood that had fathered in her mouth, loo0king up at him defiantly. The boy may have grew balls but he was still as clueless as Stevie Wonder at an art exhibit. She wasn?t holding him back, in fact quite the opposite, she was spurring him forward, you couldn?t get better if you didn?t have a challenge. If he truly wanted to be a shinobi he would have to prove himself everyday of his life, today was just the first of a lifetime. She liked that analogy, she felt as if she was creating an entirely new person without ruining her vagina.  She watched as he tried to grapple with the planks of wood. She calmly used her lance to haul herself up, before launching into her assault. 

She was moving faster now, feeling her muscles begin to warm up, and she was stronger, as evident as she put her full force into her sideswipe which sent Zeru flying. He quickly regained his footing though and shunshined towards her. Did he not have any other tricks? Dee quickly turned around to wrench her lance out of the ground grinning at the satisfying thud as his arm connected with her steel limb. Something was different, perhaps it was because Dee was more alert now but it seemed as if he was losing it. Dee quickly stepped back dodging each of his punches. Her next moves were quick and precise, this was too easy. She was almost disappointed she had been enjoying that fight, but it was over now.

?Come on now, I was just getting warmed up. Learn this for when you meet all the girls in Konoha, just because you?re done it doesn?t mean I am.? 

She winked at him; even in the midst of battle she couldn?t resist teasing him. It was too easy and to be honest, she would miss it. She started to play with her laces, waiting for his next attack.

"You know I wish I could stay... I like it here on this island and to be honest I'm afraid. I'm scared shitless because this isn't what I wanted at all. As much as I complain this is my home, everything flows properly. I like hanging out with you and Zyana, even if you are a stupid goon."

?Come on hun, there?s time to get soppy later. We?re in the middle of a fucking fight, you need to time your emotions better, you can?t just have random outbursts, it?s like you?re on your period all the fucking time.? Her features visibly softened as she began to speak again ? And don?t think you can escape that easily, may I remind you that I swore my oath to Konoha even if I?m stuck on this Island. You won?t get away for long, I?ll start doing missions soon and I?ll drag Z with me, kicking and screaming if I have to. It will be good to get off this Island.?

"But everything happens for a reason, Dee. My lousy ass old man leaving us, my mom getting sick, this fight we?re having right now. It's all apart of something bigger. This is the flow of fate and regardless of what happens I'm going to do what I have to. I don't need your blessing but you will give it to me. You owe me that much, because we're suppose to be friends, right?"


"Well I?ll give you my blessing but you have to prove to me I don?t have to have a nanny tail you out there.?

"Even if you're a stupid thug, who is more likely to end up in the Bingo Book than be a valued member of society, you're my oldest best friend. If this is how we have to say goodbye then I'm going to give this everything I have left."

A small hint of a smile

?Fine then Zeru Kazama. If you want to give it your all I can only do the same in return.  This is the eye of the storm, now ask yourself, will your resolve withstand the hurricane.?

Dee made a handseal and watched as the small bit of surrounding debris began to encircle her, rotating around her, each occupying a different angle so it was if a dome had formed around her. Her to lances were still in her hands. This was the final push, she spun around, gathering momentum and launched the lance , watching as it sped towards him, carrying with it the collective debris that now spiralled around the lance.​


----------



## Cjones (Mar 22, 2014)

*Iwagakure Compound/Retsu Wakahisa*

*Dread​*_How good it is you showed up!
"..."

Ha! Come to pay me a visit? Little thing in trouble huh?
"..."

Come on don't be like that! Just admit it!

".......?"

Denial eh? No matter, you know you want to do it...
"...."

They've injured you...don't you want a little payback? Nothing at all?
"..."

Keh seems you’re still nothing, but a larva! To think I would find myself sealed away again, in a child like this no less, but no matter. There really isn't anything you can do now can you?_​_____

"GAH!"

The screams of men bellowed throughout the dark forest. On the ground bodies laid strewn across multiply areas. The roars of shinobi as they threw themselves into the air only to be tossed back by a hellish roar of a beast. Some men looked on in terror at the thing that stood before them, knowing that this was nothing more than a suicide, yet they had no choice in the matter at all. This is what they were tasked with. Even if the opponent had happened to be this, they were not to falter. They had to keep this beast at bay for as long as they could, for if it was allowed to leave this compound...

"Dammit this wasn't supposed to happen! We were assured that no matter how bad this training seemed this wouldn't happen!"

A massive clawed hand ripped through a fortified wall of numerous shinobi sending them all sprawling to the ground, with blood flowing onto the ground like a running faucet before forming a small puddle under some of their injured and lifeless bodies. The monstrous hand construct firmly placed its grip into the ground before vaulting over the shinobi as they began yet another charge, landing on the ground behind them with a thunderous crash. All stopped dead in their tracks as the giant dust cloud that formed slowly began to dissipate. Yellow eyes began could be seen peering through the darkness. The cloud quickly began to disappear as a strong gust wind began to blow it away, as the creature, Retsu, the jinchiurrki, finally showed itself hovering above them all.

*"HhhhhhrrrrrraaaaaaHHHHHH!!!"*​____

_Whoa man, look at that! They look like ants from up here!

"......."

Tsch, your no fun in the slightly. Can't you be just a little more cheery?

"..."

Eh, you’re lost. You'll be the unlucky sucker this day. _​_____

The color of blood red, the body engulfed in chakra, a partial transformation of the seven tailed beast loomed over as it peered down at its enemies below. With a might well more powerful than a gust of wind, shaking the trees down to their core, a massive surge of energy began gathering at the tip of the chakra constructs horn. The men down below stood paralyzed with fear as the feeling of their inevitable doom began to sink end. There was simply too few of them to hold this powerful creature off. An army would make an entire difference, but a few foot soldiers? They were shocked some of them had even managed to last this long, not being utterly wiped out was a miracle.

Even though it is often said that all miracles must come to an end, some are just extremely blessed.

"Laplace!"

The head of the beast snapped in the opposite direction as a resounding smack suddenly sent the creature plummeting back down to the floor below. From the air a white coat fluttered in the air, their saving grace then began to descend, elegantly landing just in front of them. To the remaining shinobi collective shock they were saved by someone they hadn't been expecting at all. "Ri-Rita-sama..." One managed to spurt out. The head scientist of all people, the one leading this investigation had come to save their lives? If anything they were certain she would have either called Iwagkaure to send more man power or use them as sacrificial pawns to escape. "What in the hell are you all staring at!? Fall in behind me already!" She snapped as she tossed her hair back to look at the daze pair of individuals who quickly began scampering behind her quick, fast and definitely in a hurry.

"I should have just used you all for research data. Honestly what am I paying you for? Offspring isn't even fully transformed!" Rita snapped as she continued to observe the recovering jinchiurrki. "Eh, doesn't really matter at the moment in time. How many tails have formed?" She asked.

"F-five...Rita-sama"

"...That many already? Well, no point in dwelling on it now. I can gather some valuable data. Now pretend to make yourselves useful and follow my lead! He comes!" A haze of white smoke continuously flowed from out the mouth of the transformed Retsu. Bright yellow eyes fiercely glared at her newest opponent, so fierce was his glare that it even made Rita slightly uncomfortable, as if her own creation was peering into her very soul. Its intentions were clear, words didn't have to be used, and all could be seen in its eyes. Everyone stood their ground intently focusing on the out of control jinchurrki. 

Fortunately Rita wasn't one for games and the longer this staring contest went on, the more intimidating she would seem to those around her, no she herself. It would be a cold day in hell before something she created would intimidate her. Her hand rested on the giant scroll that hung from a chain that lay horizontally across her backside. 

"Go!"

"HhhrrrraaaHHH!!!" 

The cue was given and both sides began to charge head on, but this battle and subsequent victory would lead down a path neither was expecting.This day was not only the beginning of a new life, but would lead to the ending of another.​
*FADE TO BLACK*


​​
​


----------



## Magician (Mar 22, 2014)

*[Aoki Shimura, Iwagakure]*​
*Ganryu Cafe*​
Mera Aida took a big chunk out of her steak, making sure the contents in her mouth sprayed every which way as she did so. She was a mess, as usual. Barbeque Sauce and a random assortment of of foods covered her fingers, spagetthi spilled over her shirt, juice stains on her pants; calling her a messy eater would be an understatement.

She was pretty, however, messy, uncoordinated, and ditsy, but pretty nonetheless. She had medium sized red hair wrapped in a pony tail with two bangs on the outside of her ninja head band. She had a pretty face(if you ignored the food littering it at the moment) with nice brown eyes and wore a reddish, sleeveless kimono-style blouse(which, again, wasn't in the best shape after her messy eating barrage).

"No fair, Sensei," she complained between bites, "That technique was totally not fair!"

"I concur," added Rein. He had short blue hair with glasses that didn't exactly fit, seeing as he had to adjust them every 5 seconds. "You can't expect Genin like us to get through a technique that most Jonin can't achieve."

"Quit being such babies," Aoki chimed in. He also had short blue hair but with a darker shade, he was dark skinned and had dark blue eyes that matched his hair, "Sensei isn't gonna take it easy on us, we just need to get stronger, that's all."

"To be fair," Eikichi started, "I didn't plan on using Earth Spear. That explosive fist of yours, it packs quite a punch."

This obviously stroked Aoki's ego. "Heh, Did you hear that? Even the great jonin Eikichi Mayuzumi recognizes my strength. You better watch out, Sensei. Soon my punch will be able to demolish three mountains!" he said with a cocky grin.

"Sugoi!" Mera commented, impressed.

"I highly doubt that," muttered Rein.

Eikichi chuckled. "Let's not get ahead of ourselves here. But I was impressed by you three. You work a lot better as a team then you did before. I think it's time you take up another mission, how bout we head over to the mission board after this?"

"Alright!", Aoki said excitedly, "Finally, some real action!"


----------



## Chaos Theory (Mar 22, 2014)

*Zansatsu|Genin|Sunagakure*

*[Honda Home, Sunagakure]​*
[The New Sensei, Meeting the Conductor]​
It had been more than two hours since Satoshi eked out a win against  the Okamoto Clan prodigy. His body was a road map of the fight that he might as have lost as even in winning Tadashi in losing still took less of a beating and looked it. Rotating his sore shoulder as he worked away he realized that it hurt to even breath and in the back of his mind he went over his injuries as each one throbbed with pain. A dark line rounded under her left eye socket and across his cheek bone and while it may not be a black eye at the moment. Tomorrow it likely would be. A frown brings wrinkles to the skin on his chin reminding him of the power house punt he took. At this point he was lucky the bone didn't shatter nor any loss of teeth occur and to complicate that, there was the laceration of his inner cheek he couldn't drink or eat without tasting copper. 

And as he thought about it, the injuries piled up. Three bruised ribs and at least one that was cracked. The tendons in his left leg were stretched and his left shoulder and right hip was dislocated until Yutaka helped. That probably hurt worse than the actual injury. Putting the tools down, the most painful injuries were self inflicted. Looking down the deep cuts in his fingers ached the worse. To a puppeteer their fingers were the most important tool they had and with a sigh he goes back to work as the blood dried on his side, arm and left leg. He hadn't even bothered to patch himself up before he turned his attention to Doru. Looking at the faceless puppet he merely shakes his head.

Three solid raps come to his door followed by a pause. When he didn't answer three more solid taps came.  "Why the sudden politeness?' is asked from his table. The doorknob slowly opens and Yutaka enters the room, "You'll be meeting your Sensei today. In fact you need to get ready." is stated in a low solemn tone. Satoshi turns from his repairs,  "New Sensei? What is this about?" Satoshi wasn't amused. Usually they'd be assigned Sensei in group of at least three. And that would come via scroll not word of mouth. "I'm just the messenger",  "This has to do with that fight doesn't it?" when no answer came the answer became even more apparent.  "Who is going to be my Sensei then? Can I at least get that much?" is asked. They call him the Conductor, he is considered a Master Puppeteer. He-he can teach you more than I or any Jonin that may show interest..."

Satoshi didn't buy it though, there was something else going on here and the way that Yutaka was acting just made it that more apparent. "I'll have your books and tools moved to your new apartment, the village will be supplying it to you for as long as the Conductor instructs you with the option to keep once you start making money..." Yutaka bit his lips, "Your escort is already here",  "They mean to keep me from running? Very well... I'll be ready shortly." ~

_-Outside Honda Home, a Few Minutes Later_

Dressed in his full body suit with face painted he looks at the buxom Kunoichi that stood just outside the doorway with her arms clasps firmly to her hips,  "To get the full effect of the way you dress as a distraction to a man, you may want to lean forward just a bit when you stand still." ---

-Excellent Introduction-   

_- An Intimidating Walk Across the Village Later_

Satoshi stood in the hallway of the Conductor's place hands folded over his chest as Doru clung to his back wrapped in cloth. A large knot rose up through his white hair and an annoyed look crossed his features. She didn't have to hit that hard, he just made a simple observation. Opening his eyes he looks around. Seemed like a sand storm  blew threw here...


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 22, 2014)

*Cruel Summer VI
That's Just The Way It Is
Kazama Zerua*

?Fine then Zerua Kazama. If you want to give it your all I can only do the same in return.  This is the eye of the storm, now ask yourself, will your resolve withstand the hurricane.?

It seemed like everything outside of Zeru?s world was conspiring against him, as the torn up earth became Dee?s ally in her assault against him.  The debris swirled around her making the ?hurricane? line all the more on the nose. It was as if she had made her own physical manifestation of his signature technique, Seikuken. He began to continue moving his hands in the same pattern, up, down, wax on, wax off an extra bit of swagger in his movements as he began to bounce on the balls with the maelstrom of debris around Dee began to pick up in pace around her. The fight had began anew?.

*SCHWOOP*

Just as it had began it was ending, the lance shot out at Zeru like an oversized arrow from an invisible oversized bow, however this time it was accompanied by cascading pile of sediment. The teenaged maven of slacking waited for the lance to enter into the range of Seikuken, sensing as it broke the plane of the invisible barrier. Zeru fell back onto his hands and pushed upward off the ground leading with his foot as he kicked through the debris and at the pole of the lance sending the weapon spiraling into the sky. He landed on his feet as the makeshift shield around was now the only thing separating him from clocking her right in the kisser. The task was going to be easier said than done though; the dome around her had hundreds of dirt clots, rocks, and grass divots. Individually these pieces would be a breeze but together it was quite the daunting task to get through this barrier.

He looked at Dee, her breathing shallow, her clothes in tatters, and blood drying from his earlier flurry on her face. She had given him her blessing and she gave him another gift as well. He had known for a while that she was stronger and he accepted it, there wasn?t any bitterness or resentment present. However he didn?t quite know how close they were in actual ability. 

?It looks like this is the limit of my nindo? I don?t have much more left in the tank, but I can see you don?t either.?

Zeru began to gather up the little bit of chakra he had left, he was going to knock the wall down in front of him. Just because he accepted she was stronger, that he accepted he might lose, none of that meant he didn?t want to win. 

*?SHUNSHIN NO JUTSU!!!!!?*

Zeru roared with an intensity he himself had never quite known was within him, the chakra flooding beneath him and elevating him up into the air. He had put the majority of his remaining chakra pool into this plan and thus he was able to propel himself well past what a normal human?s vertical leap would be almost being in reaching a height of three hundred centimeters in his ascent. As the young shinobi came down he brought his arms up in front of himself and brought his knees to his chest, making himself a smaller target as Dee unleashed a deluge of debris at Zeru. He tucked in and began spin his body, somersaulting as he descended into the hailstorm of gravel bullets. As he rolled his body seared with pain as her barrage ?lit? him up, he could feel the welts forming all around his body, his skin bruising, and the tiny laceration from the more jagged shape of mineral cutting into his skin. However Zeru was resilient in his tumble knowing that if he just closed his eyes and detached himself into the flow this entire ordeal would be over soon enough.

*TUFT*

He landed in front of Dee having made it through the sea of quarry to get to her, Zeru sprang up ready to unload into her with an uppercut. He rose leading with his fist, but he couldn?t move. His body was being disobedient he couldn?t rise up and deliver the finishing blow, this was as far as he could go, this was his limit. In his audacious head on attack he had absorbed too much damage and the strain from overusing the body flicker technique had taken it?s toll. He fell backward onto his back looking up at the sky as the fatigue and soreness overcame him. This was it he had lost to the strongest the island had to offer and there was no shame in that, it was the flow?​


----------



## Cjones (Mar 22, 2014)

*Sunagakure​*_The Conductor III - A New Student​_
The soothing sound of an innumerable amount of wind chimes continued to sing their song, originating from the ridiculous sized home situated between the Kazekage mansion and the village square. At this home, the door ajar, the small sound of muttering could be heard coming from inside.

“Yori Chikyumura….” He muttered

This home belonged to the man known as ‘The Conductor’, Yusetsu, who now stood alone before a small stage outfitted with lavish crimson curtains, that were closed, and spotlights. With Kazue gone, haven’t since left in the meantime to report to the Kazekage, left Yusetsu up to his own devices. The mention of the name Yori Chikyumura, seemed to have sent him into a bit of a daze. The normally aberrant man held a much focused stare at the stage laid out before him as he silently muttered to himself. In his hand was a conductor’s wand thin and sleek, with a few light taps the curtain accompanied with dreary riff as a couple of intricately designed puppets, one more than a foot and the other some inches below, began to fill the stage from both ends marching as the maestro controlling the show waved his wand to the beat.

“Yori…Chikyumura.” He chuckled as the tune began to change as the puppets began to interact. 










​
The shorter puppet with pink locks, designed from string, and a copper wire around the face to emulate glasses held the hand of the taller puppet which, upon very close inspection, bore an uncanny resemblance to Yusetsu himself with matching tattoo from the stroke of a painted brush and brown colored string for the hair. As the two interacted Yusetsu began to narrate the entire scene to himself, like a robot, as his words matched the exact expressions that each puppet portrayed to a tee. It all seemed like it was completely rehearsed or was it? 

“I’m that girl who use to cry just because she got a splinter; today I am now a full fledge Jonin! Ha!” The pink haired puppet exclaimed with confidence. 

“Congratulations Yukina! Your melody is vivacious and cheerful, it’s almost impossible not to smile when you’re around.” The brown haired expressed the utmost joy, placing his arms around the smaller puppet and began swinging around with it in its arms. It seemed to be a very commemorative scene that was being portrayed as both puppets danced around and, from Yusetsu narration, the brown haired showered the pink haired one with the highest praise. Apparently it had been a long and rough road for the pink haired woman to be promoted to Jonin, numerous trails and errors, but now that long trail had finally come to an end.

“Yori Chikyumura…” He muttered once again.

Quickly the scene began to change as the brown haired puppet marched off the stage, replaced by a black haired with with…some kind of knobs to represent very large and perky female appendages. The large chested female approached the pink haired one, but her words were silent. Every interaction that this puppet made had no audio, only movements as she tapped the pink haired one on the shoulder and began to strike up a conversation. They conversed with one another for a few minutes before the scene changed once again, the black haired puppet made its exit as the brown haired one made its why back onto the stage. The pink haired puppet ran over to the brown haired one clearly ecstatic as to whatever just happened. 

“I’ve gotten my first mission! I’ll be part of a shinobi cell to escort some goods, a bit boring, but I’m so excited I can barely breathe! We’ll be leaving in a few, I just had to come and tell you!” The pink haired one exclaimed. 

“Fantastic! Be careful out there and I’ll be waiting to hear how it went.” He responded. 

Both puppets began to wave goodbye to one another before exiting the stage. Soon the brown haired puppet began to make frequent trips on and off the stage, as the back drop changed numerous times to represent the passing of time. Three days had passed, and it was at dusk of the fourth day that the brown haired puppet made his way back onto the stage, shortly followed by the black haired one. There was a bit of conversation between the two. The black haired one introduced herself as 

“Yori Chikyumura.” It said “Are you Yusetsu?” 

“Your melody is so rough and jagged, but seems to flow so beautifully, but yes I am Yusetsu. How can I help you?” He responded. Yori placed a hand over heart before brandishing a note. Yusetsu carefully opened and examined it, instantly he collapsed on both hands and knees as Yori touched his shoulder. The note floated to the ground landed before him. Visibly shocked the Yori puppet began to exit the stage as the lights dimmed, then went out, as the curtain fell ending the entire show. Yusetsu’s wand retracted back in his hand as he placed it into a pouch on his outfit. The focus look he had on the stage had slowly dissipated as he began to turn toward the door.

“To think I still held on to that memory. The tune it produces within me is erratic and melancholy, so indignant and wicked.” He began to laugh as he made his way toward the door. “Now that I know, what I know, there’s no way I can just take a back seat. She knows what truly happened. Hehe.” He laughed as he made his way outside.

“How serious do I sound? Ha, seems like the Kazekage played me like a fiddle.” 

_Upstairs…_
“Yo, Set, you in here!?” Kazue yelled throughout the house. 

To her shock and surprise, instead of being molested as was the custom, Yusetsu made his way up stairs as a look shock appeared on his features. 

“Kaz, what’re doing back here? I thought, you know, Kazekage.” He replied. 

“I did, but then I was asked to bring this, uh, kid, whatever he’s name is, over to you. Besides that, you feeling okay? I was sure ready to run you through with my dagger.” She said brandishing the silver blade in her hand. It’s not like she liked it or anything, but she had gotten so use to it that now she was actually worried that he didn’t do it. It was kind of a weird feeling that you were worried because someone didn’t molest you, but he reassured her that he was fine.

“Now that you mention it, there is a new note playing in here isn’t it?” He spoke as he approached the new face in his home. Yusetsu thought he was a very ‘unique’ looking child to say the least, and seemed to be puppet user as well, so from these little tidbits it was easy to see off the bat why he was brought here to him. Abruptly he cupped the young boy’s face in his hand, he tensed a bit, obviously from the mark of his face that couldn’t have come from anyone but Kazue. 

“Your sound is a bit flat, perhaps stagnant, easily able to overwhelm other sounds, but…the flow.” He wondered off as he began to look him over. His sound was a bit unique, a tune that wasn’t loud and harsh, but could cause discomfort.

“What’s your name?” ​


----------



## Chaos Theory (Mar 22, 2014)

*Zansatsu|Genin|Sunagakure*

*[The Conductor's Abode, Sunagakure]​*
[The New Sensei, Meeting the Conductor II]​
Satoshi blinked as the man spoke with the witch. Then. Out of the blue and quicker than what he could react too his face was cupped between the man's fingers as he looked him over. The pressure that was put on his face was enough to make the lump on his head slightly tingle and his body tenses as the memory of that pain came back..

_-Earlier_

Her eye snapped wide with surprise. Did this kid just suggest to her how to use _her_ body? Satoshi eyes were narrowed on hers as he borderline looked her in the face while zeroing in on her bountiful cleavage. The reprisal came fast, without warning and with the impact of a thousand suns. Or that is how Satoshi will tell it if he is ever pressed to recount surviving Suna's Witch. Her knuckles, hard as steel, connects with the side of his head and sent him careening to the ground at break neck speeds. Speeds that he thought he'd never have to live through as he plowed headlong into the sandy soil of the grounds around the Honda home.

If the family needed a new garden, well the soil that Kazue excavated with Satoshi's head was more than enough to make a great one. A hole two feet deep and five feet wide took up a good portion of the front yard as Doru spun in place. In an act of forgiveness or pity the woman prevented the puppet from falling on its owner and further injuring him. After a moment or two of the boy just laying in his own grave as it were the woman was about at the limits of her patience. Her sickle claw life fingers, all according to Satoshi, digs into his body suit and pulls him from the earth. The deathly gaze, again his view, almost sends him back to the after life as his puppet is shoved back at him. Then, without a word, the woman and he thinks that word lightly at the moment, turns and begins to walk. 

That blank expression almost wavers, _If they want me not to run and get away, they picked the right creature_ he thinks though he catches his eyes drifting a bit south of the boarder. What was scarier... she may have noticed as her head turned his way. Of course this could have been his imagination too as he had yet to start walking.. ~

_-Present_ 

As the hold on his face was relinquished the peculiar man stated a few more odd things that lined up with the note comment he'd made right before he tried to pop Satoshi's teeth out. Now came words like flat, sound and flow. As he spoke it became clear why this man was called the conductor and it wasn't because he drove a flying train. 

 "Sakamoto, Satoshi." is replied with a shallow bow as he kept his focus on the man,  "But the teachers at the academy call me Zansatsu.... Oh and the scary lady." he states pointing to Kazue,  "told me not to pick up on your lecherous ways." is added with that same droll tone as he pulled himself back to a standing posture.~


----------



## Cjones (Mar 22, 2014)

*Sunagakure*​
_The Conductor IV - A New Student​_
“Lecherous ways you say? Kaz, have you been feeding him false information!?” Yusetsu exclaimed in shock. 

“Pffft, nothing false about it. Just gave the kid a heads up, eh.” She responded nonchalantly.  

“Moving on from that point, which I’ll deal with later, why exactly did they dump this kid on me? While I’m pretty sure I can hazard the most accurate guess…” Yusetsu started, letting go of Satoshi’s face, just as he began flexing his fingers. In no time all the debris and broken furniture, caused from the earlier incident between Kazue and himself, jolted across the room. His movements were swift and fingers nimble as he hurled shelves and books out the door or all around the room completely rearranging it in the process. “But who says I’m interested? Why should I care? What if I flat out said *no*, I have no interest in even thinking about mentoring this kid, even though I find his song to be pretty unique in and of itself?” He went on before finally pulling a small stool over in his direction and plopping down in it.

Kazue sighed and her face told the story, utter annoyance. Once again it seemed that she was the one who had to deal with this whacko. “Numerous other shinobi and I’m on the one who always gets stuck dealing with him.” She cursed under her breath as she began ranting. She went on and on about how dealing he was nothing more than baby-sitting, and she was surprised that, how long she’d been dealing with him, her hair hadn’t started greying early or that she hadn’t managed to kill him yet, which was honestly a lot harder than what it seemed. 

“Because….” She began. 

“Because…...” He trailed off. 

“Because it’s not like you’re going to say no and I don’t feel like given a long winded explanation when you’re just going to teach the boy anyway. You made it pretty clear yourself from the get go, eh.” Was her answer. 

“You’re right, as usual with a sound as jovial as yours!” He exclaimed earning a glare in the process, Kazue knowing full well what he was referring too.

“So Sat, which is what I’ll be calling you, you’re from the Honda house are you not? I take it you weren’t too amused at suddenly being told that you would have a sensei, nor did you think they’d send someone like Kaz to escort you to me. So, if you want…” Yusetsu pointed open to the still open door of the house, just a few measly feet away. 

“There’s the door, if you can make it out, you can run on back if you wish.”​ He spoke casually.


----------



## Bringer (Mar 22, 2014)

*Shurui Yamanaka*

The girl sprinted across the village with a bag of groceries in her hand. Immediately she stopped; causing her to skid a bit before regaining her footing and dashing off to a different direction. The Kunoichi wondered if she had escaped her pursuers, or if they were relentlessly following her still. Why... Why did they follow her? She's never wronged them in anyway. Needing to catch her breath, the agile girl ran down into a alleyway to collect her bearings. 

"Huh...Huh...Huh." Shurui panted; trying to desperately collect all the oxygen she could get just in case she was found. Everyday was like this... Every time she ran errands for Otoroe the kids would see her, and chase her down. They could never catch her though, if there was one thing Shurui was good at, it was running. When it came down to it she'd rather run than fight. 

_"I try... and I try everyday to be friendly... A-And yet."_ Shurui sat down on the sandy alleyway as she continued thinking to herself, her fingers digging into the sand. _"They never accept me."_


----------



## Chaos Theory (Mar 22, 2014)

*[The Conductor's Abode, Sunagakure]​*
[The New Sensei, Meeting the Conductor III]​
Satoshi looked back from the witch to the conductor as they spoke to one another. Those lazy green eyes drooped just a little more as he sighed as the two went at it like an old married couple. Though he couldn't help but occasionally look to Kaz, what a strange name for a beast. But she did have a figure. Of course the could be his teenage hormones talking. It seemed that the two had come to a mutual agreement as she said that he had already decided to do it from the get go. Of course that could be her ogre aura. He was probably scared as shit-less as he was at the prospect of making the monster mad. His room, that he haphazardly threw away or rearranged, seemed to be a testament to her brute power. 

“So Sat, which is what I’ll be ca....." 

Satoshi's left eyebrow raised as the rest of what the man was saying was the equivalent of white noise. A static that was a muttered mess of vowels and consonants. _ Did... no he couldn't have... Did he? Did he just say he was. No, my hearing is playing tricks on me. That knuckle sandwich the witch gave me knocked me out. There is no way I'm awake, I'm not here being compared to musical inotation_ is thought as he looked at the man as he still spoke. Satoshi pulled a hand to his face and pinched himself. The eye over the cheek reacted by slightly closing. _ That hurt.. Damn_ 

Those dull green eyes fixed back onto the Conductor.

“There’s the door, if you can make it out, you can run on back if you wish.”

Is stated by the strange man, his hand pointing to the door. Now only getting only about a fourth of what was stated Satoshi still got the basic concept or at least his skewed version of it as he looked to Kaz. The lump on his head throbbed and he winced. The door was mighty appealing at this moment as he looked at it, but he knew what would happen and he'd already met that devil once today and her four friends. All of them named knuckle, they were quadruplets that didn't play well with others.

His eyes scan the room a book, that landed close to a overturned table, caught his attention. Looking back to the Conductor he shrugged. Sure he liked living with the Honda family all of them more or less left him alone but he knew he had little chance getting out of the door. With a sigh he walks over to the book. It was a volume on the Chakra system that he'd never read before. A grin crossed his face as he sat Doru down. Plopping to a sit next to his puppet he picks the book up. Long ago Kiyoko taught him to speed read. He could knock a whole page out in 2.5 seconds while talking to someone. 

 "I would take you up on your kind offer." is stated in a less droll tone as he flipped the book open.  "But I am under the impression that the scary lad.. erm Kaz is of the opinion that she likes to keep her job completion ratio intact. So." he states flipping a page  "Out of fear of meeting her knuckles aga.. I mean making her angr.. I mean not wanting to challenge that record I shall remain here." ~


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 23, 2014)

*Uchiha Akaya*
_Mission - Rescue Mr. Plushy_
Danger is orange colored and wears stripes

Okay...I will ask this because I myself can?t believe I have ended in this situation. How the fuck did this end up like this? I am right now in front of something I would preffer to have never found again. 

Once I entered the forest I rushed passing the trees and avoiding contact with the animals, the guys living in this place are dangerous without any kind of provocation, imagine how they act when you bother them. I jumped, ran  and used my nose to try and find a path; the brat told me he left the stuffed toy near the river that runs so at least the river was what I should find rapidly. I even had to kill a godamn deer to eat; it?s been three hours since I entered the forest and no signs of the stupid thing. It should be easy to find considering it seems to have the appereance of a mole.

Without anything to worry about I leave the rest of the deer alone, probably some of the beasts here will come and finish with it anyway. If you wonder about the reason for not being attacked despite the smell of my prey, well, lets say the animals aren?t stupid and do know what?s convenient and what not. Leaving the place I start to move along the river, if he left it around it should still be there, the beasts usually aren?t interested in anything humans may have...aside from their meat of course. 

Then...












My eyes immediately start to look at the owner of such a sound, what the hell was that? Searching desperately for it I go soem meters into the forest before hering it again, it is closer and I walk carefully until I find the one emitting such a sound. A smile crosses my face while admiring it, I do preffer dogs but I must admit this little shit is cute. 

What calls my attention the most is that it seems busy playing with the stupid stuffed mole. Great, I finally found it so I can end with this retarded mission! Without losing time I walk towards it and take him away without hurting him, it tried to bite me or something but I barely felt anything. Taking the stuffed toy, I say goodbye with my hand and start to leave yet the small feline started to cry....that usually meant it was calling for mommy to come and shit on the bastard who dared to make it cry....












Obviously I knew this time what was behind me. The sound, the pressure. I turn around just to confirm my thoughts. And what is what I see? The fucker who has been about to kill me twice in past years during my training. The first time was back in the day when I was eight years old, I was left alone here and to fill my stomach I gotta catch many small animals; that night this piece of shit arrived at my little camp and made a whole mess. Even with Nibi, it took me near a week to heal completely. The second, well, I think the itching scars on my back say it all.

"Fuck!"

I let out before swallowing. I stare intently at it while a drop of sweat runs away from my temple. It hasn?t changed a bit. It?s big and long body, tall enough to be  some centimeters above me. It?s around four meters long, it?s dark orange fur and deep black stripes that can impress anyone; on top of its head black hair which acts like a crest running from his skull to centimeters before its tail. On the tip of the tail the same sort of black fur. 

The King of the Forest of Death....Razieru.

​


----------



## Kei (Mar 23, 2014)

That Summer Arc;Part Six​
“Alright it’s time to get to work…”

Her mother said before getting out of her seat, she seemed focus after her cup of coffee, as if there was a path lit in front of her. Zyana smiled a bit, when she saw that serious look on her mom’s face. She knew that her mom was happy. The longer she spent in her workshop, the happier she was, and the same goes for if she avoids the workshop she is in a bad mood. Sometimes Zyana believed that she knew her mother better than herself. 

“Ah well if you are going to work, I’ll go to the store and prepare for tonight’s dinner.” Zyana said also moving from the table, she shot a look at Sakura, “Want to tag along? The grocery bag is going to be hell getting up that hill alone…”

Sakura smiled at her before shaking his head, “I can’t, I promised your mom I was going to help with the research today, but maybe next time?”

Zyana waved him off, “No worries, I was just playing around. I can do it by myself!”

A part of Zyana was disappointed, when was next time? Lately he has been working so hard with her mother that lately she felt as if she was bothering something she wasn’t supposed to be a part of. Sakura began to work for her mother just last year and yet, it seems as if they had an unspeakable bond between them. Zyana went to the cabinet and pulled out a large messenger bag, before slinging it around her shoulders.

“….” Sakura didn’t say anything when she turned around, “Alright then…”

Zyana shrugged her shoulders mentally, before going up to her mother and made a flexing motion with her hand.  Her mother let out a loud groan before pulling out a wad of cash, and Zyana quickly snatched it out of her hand and slammed it deep into her pocket. Any faster she would probably put a huge hole in her shorts.

“Sakura, I’ll meet you in the workshop, grab the research notes.” Her mother said before leaving the house.

The sound of the creaking door, with a harsh slam made Zyana realize she was alone with Sakura. For some reason she couldn’t think of anything to say to him, but if she just up and left that would be rude.  Though she couldn’t even muster up a goodbye! Zyana swallowed a wad of spit, trying to suppress the rising lump. She heard the loud creak of the chair rubbing against the hardwood floor, he was finally getting up? How long has she been staring at the door like an idiot?! 

Zyana turned around, “Ah! Since we are celebrating tonight! What do you want to eat tonight?!”

Her heart slammed against her stomach, crawled its way through her intestines before falling out on the floor!

He was close! So close! She could feel him breathing on her! Zyana mind began to race. She showered last night so she should still smell like the cinnamon wash.  Why doesn’t she take a shower in the morning?! If she knew he was going to be so close, she would have used the special vanilla soap! God damn her curse! Zyana stomach twisted in an unimaginable knot, almost as if it was trying to kill itself, if no one said anything she would probably ruin the moment by hurling over him!

When he touched, it sent a jolt that caused her to jump and instantly look up at him…

His stare was powerful, she wanted to look down, look away from the person that was touching her. Although even though her body was sending all types of warnings, she couldn’t look away. Why though? Why couldn’t she look away? When they were younger, she never imagined this situation, but right at this moment as he was touching her. She felt as if the world had collapsed and quaked under her….

His fingers slid up her arm, and she wanted to break.  It was just the tip of his fingertips but it was driving her mad. 

_Stop…Stop…Please…​_
She wanted to voice out, but she couldn’t. It was like some struck a match inside her stomach, her finally got to her shoulders and Zyana felt as though she would fall into him at any second.  When did he have such a serious look on his face, as if he could eat her at any minute and she wouldn’t mind a bit as he tore into her flesh and ate with feverous desire. 

“….” He inched closer which caused Zyana to suck in air, “Your bra strap was showing…”

If he hear was on the floor at this point, it made itself a bomb jacket, positioned itself at the window, jumped and exploded in a million different pieces. 

“What…?” The mental process of Zyana brain wasn’t able to catch up with the simple statement

“Its not lady like to have your bra str----“

Zyana slammed her fist into his face!  Sakura stumbled back a bit, Zyana wasn’t done, she wanted to grab his shirt and slam another good couple into his face! 

But as she was readying herself for another punch, her face brighten, what was she thinking! She was going to let him eat her!?

EAT HER?!

WHAT THE BLUE HELL WAS SHE THINKING!!!

“I’d like stir fry and green peppers.” Sakura smiled as he rubbed his cheek

Zyana felt the blood flow right from her head to the soles of her feet as she turned out and ran out the door.

“GO DIE IN A FIRE!!!”​


----------



## Kei (Mar 23, 2014)

That Summer Arc;Part Seven​
How long was she running? How fast was her heart beating? Did Sakura cheek swell up because she punched him so hard? Anytime Zyana tried to think about the answer to those questions, she screamed out and frustration and ran faster. The first thing that popped in her mind was the thought of them being so close together, the thoughts that were going on through her head when she was alone, and her god damn bra strap! If bras were truthfully so god damn convenient for the female body, then why the hell were they so damn loose!

Her mind instantly came up with an answer, and Zyana felt defeated by her own god damn brain!

Zyana finally slowed down feeling as though her lungs would rupture if she continued any further.  She looked behind her and saw her mom?s workshop sitting at the top of the hill looking down at her. Zyana felt a swell of pride for running that fast, but she looked down at herself.  She wasn?t looking for any scratches or anything of that nature, she was examining herself. Her skin still tickled at the memory of Sakura touching her on the arm and it basically caused her to shiver. 

Why though? They played around many times when they were younger, and she had the scratches to prove how rough they played, but now. It was like a different sensation and it truthfully scared her down to her very bones.  What was going on with her? Her brain thought it was a great time to bring up the thought that caused her to run and the feeling that made her want to hide in a ditch.

She wanted him to tear into her?.

Zyana lit up bright red, she had to continue walking, if she walked sooner or later she?ll calm down, but somewhere she knew it wasn?t true. It was still as fresh as day, like it wasn?t a couple of minutes that passed but only a few seconds.  The smell of sea salt that clung to his shirt, the way that the light touched his brownish complexion, and those eyes that felt as though they were looking down upon her like a wolf looked down upon a helpless bunny. Full of hunger and desire, that Zyana tiny body probably couldn?t understand those deep pools hiding behind his brown eyes?

Just the thought alone caused a small flame light up in the deepest part of her bowels. 

?Don?t think about it!? Zyana said as she grasped her head tightly with both hands, ?Ah! Why me?! Seriously why?!?

Even if she wanted to forget something that embarrassing, she did punch him and the mark would always remind her of that moment. Zyana felt guilt well up in her stomach, she should have stayed ad treated the wound, but she was too caught up in her own mess that she didn?t think about him. 

Zyana kicked the sand that was underneath her feet, before looking out at the bright blue sea. Only the people with the best eye sights could see the main land from this distance or so it was told to her by the locals. The mainland which imports food to the locals here, and the locals export their food, this is all down by ship.  The village was underdeveloped compared to the main land, Zyana remembered when she first took a tour with Sakura, and the village was going to get the money to fund a road. 

They stopped halfway before meeting objection by the older residences, and decided to cancel their plans. 

Zyana remembered that day, because Sakura had taken her up to the mountains that day.  They spent all day in the mountains exploring and getting to know each other, and if they strained their ears they could hear the local arguing about the village road.

They would never become adults like that, they promised each other, if they didn?t like something they would tell the other with an open heart and calmly talk it out. 

Zyana looked away from the horizon, and looked back at the village?

But what type of adults were they becoming? 

Would they grow apart? Would they get into fights? Would they never talk to each other? Will Sakura leave this island? Will she leave this island?

The thoughts piled up like stacking breaks?.

Zyana shook her head wildly as she took a big stride, she took huge stride after huge stride, she didn?t want to think about things like that. She still had her whole life ahead of her!


----------



## Kei (Mar 23, 2014)

That Summer Arc;Part Eight​
The village that they lived in had no real name, even now Zyana had no idea to call it, but she knew it was home for her. The smell of the salty sea, the feel of the sand under her feet, and the hot humid air, every part of this island village she loved or grew to love. She didn?t believe that she was going to stay so long, but they did and Zyana loved it all. Even the loud cicadas at night, the way they screams pierce the silent night air, became something of a piece of home for Zyana. She couldn?t imagine a place without the cicadas scream lulling her to sleep. 

The mundane and boring became something she looked forward to day after day. Even the silly little arguments she had with her mom was something she enjoyed. Sakura coming over and eating with them was also a plus. As much as she hate making stir fry with green and red peppers, Zyana had gotten use to Sakura loud chomping and the way he strike up conversation during dinner, that she didn?t mind it at all. She would put up with the bitter taste of those peppers, if that meant he would come over more often. 

Zyana looked was nearing the village, she could already smell the variety of spices and the smell of meat linger in the air. Her stomach growled, the cup of coffee wasn?t going to hold it down forever, it craved meat! Juicy tender meat!  Zyana felt drool slide down her mouth as the thought of chomping on some chicken or some nice beef sat her taste bud on fire. 

Zyana noted the hot humid weather and let out a rejoicing cry, ?Chocolate and coffee~ Coffee and chocolate~? she hummed as she walked her way into the village

The laughter of the village children, and the sound of the market place, made her heart ecstatic!

?Jerk chicken! Get your jerk chicken!!? One of the vendors yelled

?Hot off the grill pork chops! Come get it! Best in town!?

If she was a tourist, the overwhelming smells and the sounds of roasting meat would cause anyone to break under pressure. Although after living here for 5 years, there was a certain something that Zyana could never pass up no matter how many times she came to the market. It was almost a sin to carry such an item! Zyana didn?t even think about shopping, because as soon as she heard those words it was like something snapped inside her! A beast took over until she had it! 

?CHOCOLATE COVERED BACON! GET YOUR CHOCOLATE COVERED BACON!?

_Click?._​
The first click, where Zyana realizes that she lost, it?s over, everything she was going to do doesn?t matter anymore. She starts salivating uncontrollably; the thought of two sinful items coming together sends her taste buds into overdrive. The salty bacon mixed with the sweetness of chocolate, was something out a weird fairy tale, but here on the island it was the truth. The utter truth...

?FRESHLY MADE?

_Click?Click?.​_
Her body goes into overdrive, and she maneuvers through the crowd being led by her sense of smell and the expectation of the chocolate covered pork! When she arrives the vendor knows her by name, he smiles his crooked smile as he tries to make ends meet. She was just a victim in his plot, and the ruse behind chocolate covered bacon was so he could support his family. And what better way to pay his family bills by selling his unhealthy items to a young woman who doesn?t know what it will do to her figure years down the road.

?5 please!? Zyana said, she already knew how much 5 cost, she had totaled it in her head when she was rushing here

?Sure thing miss!? The vendor smiled giving her the gift of gods covered in a paper towel, ?Please enjoy!?

?I will!? She purred before placing one in her mouth, she was going to savior the taste until something black caught her eye.

It wasn?t a cat, a dog, or any type of animal, it was a person?.

Zyana looked at him?.

A tourist?


----------



## Cjones (Mar 23, 2014)

*Sunagakure​*_The Conductor V - A New Student _​
Sakamoto Satoshi, droll in his speech, lifted himself from his spot in a casual stroll as he made his way over to a loose book, a still obvious reminder of the damage from earlier and sat down. He looked more than content, or perhaps was in acceptance, of his fate while he began reading the pages at an astonishing fast rate which was very impressive to say the least. His face never left the page even as he began to speak, giving his thanks for the opportunity, but politely turning it down in order to expunge himself from the likely case of bodily harm that could follow if he indeed took the offer. 

 "I would take you up on your kind offer." is stated in a less droll tone as he flipped the book open.  "But I am under the impression that the scary lad.. erm Kaz is of the opinion that she likes to keep her job completion ratio intact. So." he states flipping a page  "Out of fear of meeting her knuckles aga.. I mean making her angr.. I mean not wanting to challenge that record I shall remain here." ~ 

“Kaz, poor Sat is wholly terrified of you. What exactly did you do?” Yusetsu pondered in slight amazement at how cautious he seemed to be with his words, she clearly must have put the fear in him. 

“He’s just a fast learner, unlike other people. Regardless I’ll leave you boys alone now.” She waved just as she made her way out the door, but not before giving Satoshi a quick nod of approval, then closing the door behind her. This left Yusetsu alone with what was now his new student. For a man like him, who often was considered particularly abnormal, this honestly was completely weird for him. He was now in foreign territory, it wasn’t just himself he needed to watch over now. From now on he had to look after himself and Satoshi. Well, it wasn’t like he had any real complaints about it, and needless to say this was a new tune for him to observed, perhaps even mold into something better. 

“So, what happened for you to get all those injuries Sat? Even Kaz wouldn’t put a kid through the ringer like that, even if they said something about her breasts.” He wondered as he sat before the boy, crossed legged. 

“Those injuries the reason why you’re here I take it?”​


----------



## Sumon (Mar 23, 2014)

*Shinomori Aoshi*

Seeing the bridge blocked, Aoshi realized the mission was not as easy as he originally had thought. A fight was seconds away and the trio had absolutely no time to prepare for it. 

“Yeah...” Aoshi responded to his teammate’s encouragement, showing no optimism about an upcoming fight, while tying his thick hair in a small ponytail so the hair wouldn’t get into his eyes when fighting. The last thing the boy had wanted was failing the mission because of a technicality. Fighting with impaired vision was an aggravating thing.

The boy squatted a little bit before jumping forward in front of Bob after Shiryu, but not as far as the latter. Shiryu had intercepted one of the aggressors, so Aoshi decided to play it defensive and prioritise on keeping the fat man safe. He did not know how strong Shiryu really was, and more importantly if he was strong enough to hold off the scythe wielding individual. 

The second, shorter aggressor passed by scrimmaging Shiryu and pulled out a melee kunai out of his long sleeve while charging towards Bob. Seeing the blade coming into play, Aoshi pushed Bob away with a lot of strength and blocked the path to him. Child’s plays were over and Aoshi had to get real serious. He didn’t care much about his own health as much as he felt responsible for the two people that went on this journey with him, so he had to do everything in his power to protect them. “Stay back!” – were the words that came from Aoshi’s mouth towards Bob. 

With only a couple of feet away from Aoshi, the shorter aggressor attempted to stab Aoshi in his chest while holding the kunai with both hands. The move was very straightforward, so the boy didn’t have any problems avoiding it. With right hand on sheathed katana’s handle and left hand on the sheath’s end, Aoshi extended his arms and blocked the kunai with katana’s sheath. Squeaking sounds came out as sharp kunai’s end was rubbing against the brass sheath of katana. The aggressor tried to overpower the boy while making stammering sounds, but his efforts were fruitless as Aoshi stood his ground strong. 

Standing in fighting positions they were, Aoshi got a chance to look closely at the shorter aggressor’s face. With scars all over his face from fire of sorts, the aggressor did hell of a job hiding them in dark rags from far away. Aoshi had never seen that face before and he had seen thousands of faces from his time traveling all over the world, so he assumed the aggressor wasn’t from anywhere nearby. While the aggressor was still trying to overpower him, Aoshi decided to use that moment and find out more about this planned attack. So he asked with heavy irony: “What’s the reason behind such unwelcome greeting?”

The aggressor just laughed off the boy’s question and jumped back a few feet, putting the melee kunai back to his sleeve. “If you survive this, I’ll tell you.” The aggressor answered shining in confidence. Aoshi, holding the sheathed katana in his left hand, waited for the aggressor’s move patiently. It didn’t seem to be a big deal coming from such short man, but the confidence shown by him was a little bit worrying. 

Suddenly, the aggressor started making handseals and forced Aoshi to fall back a bit himself. Horse, Tiger, Ram, Monkey, Boar, Horse, Tiger – Aoshi could read them all. Unfortunately though, Aoshi didn’t predict in time what was coming at the end of them. *“Fire Release: Great Fireball technique!”* – the aggressor shouted out loud and exhaled a huge fireball out of his mouth towards Aoshi. The distance between the aggressor and the boy was big enough for Aoshi to evade it in time, so he ducked and was ready to jump away from the fireball’s path. 

But as soon as he was ready to jump, Aoshi had remembered that Bob, who was powerless and weak, was behind him. If the boy would jump away from the fireball’s path, it would just proceed to fly till it would reach the fat man. And it was already too late to help Bob by moving him outside the danger zone, so Aoshi found himself in the crossroads. In one scenario Aoshi could just jump away and just hope that Bob somehow survives. In another scenario, Aoshi dies to the fireball and mission doesn’t fail.

So having a very poor opinion of his own life and thinking it was much less meaningful than the lives of both Bob and Shiryu, Aoshi disappeared in blazing flames of the fireball while looking at the sky and saying: "Goodbye."

In the meantime, the shorter aggressor couldn't contain his excitement and began laughing hysterically while Aoshi was still enveloped in the flames: "Hahahahahahhahahaha! One down, two to go!"


----------



## Chaos Theory (Mar 23, 2014)

*Zansatsu|Genin|Sunagakure*

*[The Conductor's Abode, Sunagakure]​*
[The New Sensei, Meeting the Conductor IV; Reasons for Being]​
Satoshi, or _Sat_ as Yusetsu liked to call him, merely sat reading the book as the afore mentioned man asked why he, Satoshi, seemed to be so terrified of her. Kaz's explanation was simple and to the point. She suggested that he simply learned faster than some others. Those green eyes leaves the pages of his book for just the briefest of moments and lock onto Yusetsu. With a remark like that all that could be conferred is that the demon woman could only be talking about him as she was very poignant in her tone toward him. As her devilish gaze fell back to Satoshi, a look he could feel... like death, he moved his own gaze back to the book. Her gaze was on him but a moment but in that moment the only thing the teen could hear was his own heartbeat as it grew more erratic. As she turned though, he started to feel more at ease and he wondered if all women could be like her. 

As he felt like the worse was over she turned to give a short wave to the two and an approving nod toward him. Satoshi catches this out of the corner of his eye. Giving his experience with the monster thus far he could only relate the gesture, regardless of how she meant it in a good way, as a reminder of harm and evil. The thoughts of her grinding his bones to meal for bread danced through his head. Sure Fairy Tales tell us that its the giants that do that to human bones, but she had to be at least quarter giant. She did dig him a shallow grave with a simple blow to the head. Then that figure, he could only hope that all women were capable of it. Instinctively he wanted to fidget with the injury, but he steadies his nerves and keeps his vision trained on the book, she'll go away if he behaves? Riiiight????

And soon the two men, or children if Kaz had her say, were left to their own devices. Teacher and Student in all of Sunagakure there was no stranger combination as these two. Would the Hidden Sand even survive this?

“So, what happened for you to get all those injuries Sat? Even Kaz wouldn’t put a kid through the ringer like that, even if they said something about her breasts.”

Satoshi didn't have to look from his book to know that Yusetsu was now sitting before him and slowly, at first, his eyes cut from the book as he closes it. Setting it in his lap a hand traces from those covers and to his side. His ribs still ached. Kaz's brutality didn't help either. Those greens then turn to the man still dull. Almost lifeless as he moved his hands together allowing his right thumb to trace the injuries his puppets strings cut. 

_Lend me your ear and I'll tell you a story_ 

 "It all started with this Scroll" is stated. Afterwards the Scroll of the Broken Seal of the Kazekage is produced ~


*Spoiler*: __ 



{_ From behind the singular hole in the center of his mask Tadashi looks down on his opponent. To him this summons to spar was a direct insult, he'd never even converse with this riffraff let alone give him the prestige of being beaten by him. 

The sand under the Genin's feet ripple with his movement sending a sand ring proofing from where his foot once stood. Satoshi's eyes focus on the ring as it formed. -Body Flicker- Tadashi did it masterfully, but it was his arrogance that telegraphed it from a mile away. As he moved so to did Satoshi. From his pockets he produces three small orbs as he bounds back, he didn't need the Flicker here just yet as he allowed the small orbs to roll free he began his own calculated moves as he dislodged one of Doru's puppet arms thick smoke billowed around him.

Satoshi is no longer where he stood and the incoming slash with the Kunai meets nothing but air. It in this instant his Chakra Strings wrap around that hand, though at that moment he leaves them be allowing them to stay slack as not to draw attention as his opponent fires back several yards. It is through his strings that Satoshi knows where his opponent is and that he is now forming seal. From his studies he quickly ascertains that it was a fire related Jutsu and move accordingly, but gently enough as not to give his own position away within his cover.  And as he thought, the attack came. It was his turn. 

The Genin's, Tadashi, sharp eyes catch a swirl of smoke his tactics, as always, worked and he fired another volley of small flaming orbs toward the movement. Instead of drawing Satoshi out, however, the smoke spirals as one of Doru's four arms explode from the dark cover. It's clawed hand pops back revealing a long Kunai, undaunted Tadashi with ease avoids the attack. The limb tries to arc back around. But the Genin was so close to a rock outcropping that it slams into it burying the blade deeply into it's smooth surface.   

Phase one was complete. All he'd have to do now is get Tadashi in the right position. That would take him acting surprised and taking a beating or two. But in this limited area that was sculpted to be against him he had to think out of the box .... 

~~
With a bounding run he, Tadashi, vanishes in another burst of the Body Flicker and a moment later he is on Satoshi. A look of surprise flushes his face as he rolls into the attack. With a bound Satoshi uses his hands to spring several yards away. Landing he clasps his hands together. The first seal he forms is Tiger. "No you don't!" As he bonded off his miss his hand clasp together as he outright shakes his mask off his head. Tadashi is able to perform his seals faster than Satoshi, but the Jutsu battle was a ruse as detected by the Puppet Master above. As the Genin landed with a hop the stones around him exploded and in a puff of smoke several of Doru's limbs appear. Surprised for the first time the entire fight Tadashi tries to focus on the limbs as they produced their weaponry.

Inhaling deeply this attack was meant to rob Satoshi of two thirds of his ability. Breathing out one expected a large ball of flame to erupt, instead nothing happens and time seems to slow. The adrenaline pumping through both teens gave them that glimpse, the glimpse of what true warriors could perceive. Each creak in Doru's limbs sounded like canon fire and each crunch of the ground underneath their feet felt like the marching of a thousand miles. Slowly Tadashi realizes what happened, he was played. Not on one level. But two, a glimpse at his hands is enough to confirm his suspicions. The last seal was off just enough to nullify his attack.

~~
"Don't bother to get up. It's over." is stated with a huff, Tadashi walks up to the beaten and battered Satoshi as he propped himself up against the stone. "I told you didn't I?" is asked with a tone of superiority, "This fight was lopsided. You never really stood a chance in an area with little cover and such petty and dated tactics." is added a vile grin spreading across the Genin's face. "Just yield, soiling my hands with your blood will only make me look bad" is demanded. Satoshi glares up. His eyes still clear and thinking. A motion of his hand and from above the arm that was stuck in the rock moved. Tadashi shook his head, "I'm smarter than you, do you really" he states leaping into a spin "that I forgot about that arm?" is added as he knocked the weapon away. "No, I was hoping that you remembered" Pulling up to his knees as Tadashi was still in mid air both of his hands flick his fingers upward, but he knew that simply doing this wouldn't hold the weight of a body. Twisting his fingers into his strings he pulls down with all his weight. The kunai that was still firmly lodged in the rock's face lurches down but holds fast._}




Satoshi had reached his pinky as he finished his story,  "After that it was just a matter of keeping him suspended until he lost consciousness. It really wasn't a long wait, he took the brunt of his own weight in the span of a heartbeat. After that Yutaka helps with my shoulder and hip and take me back to his home. I was repairing Doru when the devi... Ms. Kaz retrieved me." he ends. His voice remained its normal pace except when he spoke of Kaz. Maybe it was fear or something else. But something else was underscored there for that brief instance.

After a moment his eyes turn back to Yusetsu.  "Sensei, you know my name, so unless you want me to call you ero-sensei" a statement based on Kaz's words,  "what is yours?"


----------



## Serp (Mar 23, 2014)

BringerOfChaos said:


> *Heikin Akimichi*
> 
> To be honest Heikin was starting to question both he and his partners competence, the client was right to be skeptical. The Akimichi head turned towards Akai as she poked his stomach. Great... Looks like he would have to be the brains of the operation. Very well... Now how to find a cat past midnight in Konoha. Luck... That's how.
> 
> ...



Akai jumped up to land silently next to Helkin. 
"Well firstly I would suggest either deciding what we think is wrong with the cat, to determine if it would act like a cat or act like...something else." She said blinking with some cold eyes. 

"If she saw when the cat left do you think she saw what direction she went in, maybe her apprehension was thinnly veiled deception?" Akai asked Helkin, before she started to look around before settling back on the house. 
"I also feel that if she would take out a mission simple because her cat was walking around at night, as cats do, there is something else we don't know, and she may be hiding it from us. Opinions Akimichi?"

-------

_Otori - "I can see everything but somebody by my side"._










​
Otori was walking down the street even though he had graduated from Ninja academy, he still hadn't gone on a mission was it because the Jounin thought him incapable, but then again he had not requested any missions was that because he thought himself in capable. Otori sighed rubbed his hands through his hair, as he did that the rustling of his hair made it look like it was snowing around him. 

He wore bandages over his eyes to obscure his vision, it didn't hinder him from seeing normal things, but the small barrier helped block out lots of things in the distance, that even if his eyes weren't focusing on his ears would pick them up and manifest the image. But the limited view from his bandages meant he had to focus on what he wanted to see which essentially meant he had some way of ignoring the several other layers he saw to every picture. He also covered his eyes with his headphones, he could still hear reasonably well, it was as if everything was muffled like underwater and if he had trouble hearing people he just read their lips, even if he wasn't reading their lips he could see the tone of their speech and infer their mood and what they were going on about. 

Speech manifested as very transparently wobbly line like those of a graph, with the rises and falls matching the spaces between the gaps, with his right eye he would see the colour which inferred the tone in which the words were said, deeper colours suggesting not only louder but rich more layered sound than typical loudness rather an increase in intensity. Lighter more watercolour inclined colours were soft words or thoughts presented via the medium of soft words. When he viewed them via his left eye it was the content of the words that manifested as motion, within the wavy lines tangents would sprawl off-wards expressing slight meanings of the words being said. If he closed one eye the world was as different to one eye as it was the other, one with a wide range of colours floating along the air, the other with shapes twists and carving through the air. 

When he watched something with both his eyes, they took on a newer form, the motion melded with the colour it made it look like spirits were dancing through the sky, across the ground and all over the place. It helped him realise just how much was going on around him and at time that was exhausting Otori like to drift off free from his thoughts but he knew he couldn't continue refusing to put himself in a situation he may not like. 

He had been practising his genjutsu if he managed to master it, he would be able to have an advantage in a fight, he was now used to living in a world with no senses and one with an abundance worlds that genjutsu often tried to throw you into, messing with what you see and feel and hear. If he could master his own problems their genjutsu would be nothing to him and alternatively he could use his experience and his affinity to change their perception. He would make them think the darkness betrayed them, when they had simple adopted the darkness while he was born in it, moulded by it, he hadn't seen the true glory of the light until years into his life, before he even knew what images truly looked like he had being hearing muffled demons in the dark, soon these blurred images and muffled sounds revealed they did not belong to demons and then as his sight and hearing grew once more, then he knew the demons he had seen in the dark were not the ones to be afraid of but rather that the darkness is safe, it offers a blanket of protection to those wiliing to use it, while light illuminates all the good, the bad and the ugly.

But he decided he had to step up. 
"I need a mission he said." He saw his own words roll out of his mouth like a wiggling line slowly dispersing outwards. It was a simple sky blue, optimism perhaps, while the fractals that rolled around the waves of his speech identifying the content were forming small arrow shapes flowing alongside the peaks and troughs of the flowing sound. 

"But I need at least a teammate." He said his voice less full of optimism, as he put his hands onto his eyes and sighed again, the blue now depressing into a sort of stone grey, and the imagery was like threads of the sound were falling and breaking into pieces as it followed the path of the stoney light. He was fine with getting on with things in life, he just feared rejected and for that was withdrawn from making friends, as a child he was crippled and couldn't play with them now as a teenager he was a freak, so rather than be pushed out he stayed to himself but he realised if he wanted to grow as a person he would need to get over that.


----------



## Vergil (Mar 23, 2014)

*Hinowa*

The group eventually made it to the village. Without the map it would have been almost impossible to find. There didn't appear to be any road or markers that would help discern where it could be; simply walking through the forest and suddenly there was a village in a clearing.

As far as villages went, it was average sized, with a large mountain in the background and plenty of greenery - it was certainly picturesque. It would be a lovely place to live - if it didn't look like a ghost town. The windows and doors were all shut and being in the middle of the day, it gave a creepy aura to the overall vibe of the place. The only noice was that of the cicada that chirped incessantly, almost declaring that they had achieved a victory of some sort. 

The village, being further down south than Konoha, was more than a few degrees hotter and the sun beat down on the group with no mercy. The group walked through the village, trying to find any semblance of human life. There were shadows in the window of the houses, but they vanished almost as quickly as they were spotted. Plenty stores were also closed, but as they reached the central section, there was more activity. A couple of stores were open.

"We'll dehydrate if we stay in this heat. I think we need to restock on our supplies, especially if we plan on going home." Mion suggested as she walked into the shop, which was little more than a village hut with a sign over it.

They entered through the wooden door and was greeted with a middle aged man, whose appearance was unkempt and disheveled, weilding a sword at the four of them.

"Stay back! I don't know...I tell you, just leave me alone!" the man was clearly panicked and didn't look like he had much sleep.


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 23, 2014)

*Uchiha Akaya*
_Mission - Rescue Mr. Plushy_
A new king...Wasn?t this about a stuffed toy?​
And there they were, looking at each other without moving a muscle, inspecting and waiting for the moment the one before them would make the first move. Razieru, the tiger, was growling and looking expectantly. Akaya always knew that this tiger was strong and even more, intelligent; there the reason for him to give a name to such an abomination born in nature. For years the Uchiha knew that this animal had complete control over the creatures of the forest, it usually was alone but when troubles stirred up it was always involved however seeing at the small creature behind him it was kinda obvious that the title of "King" was wrong placed: The Queen of the Forest of Death was more suitable.

His lips curved forming a grin. That one was not just like the rest of tigers in the forest since they were even easy prey for Akaya, this one was special; be it experience or that it was trained and later abandoned, Razieru was nothing short of a shinobi, similar to the ninken, an animal capable of fighting together or against a ninja. But now, the feline wasn?t there protecting her territory or looking for food. She was there to annihilate whatever made its offspring cry. 

"Heh, it?s been three years since the last time...Just so you know I didn?t come here to fight, neither to hurt your kid."the Uchiha was trying to avoid troubles, he was convinced that if everything went wrong here, he should be able to come out victorious somehow but he wasn?t interested in taking a position he did not need. Stepping backwards trying to get away from the baby, the sound of a branch breaking under his feet was the signal needed. Razieru immeditaely jumped reaching his position in an instant, its jaws open trying to finish it with a bite!!

Using the body replacement, Akaya was now on the branch of a tree looking from above at the scene, that was a close call. Sighing, he left the stuffed mole on the branch and witha jump he went down to where the beast was. If he tried to escape he would be hunted just like any other prey and that wasn?t funny. Getting on his four legs, Akaya emits a growl too. If he wanted to survive he had to go at it with everything he had from the get go; using weapons would only attract more asshole to the party due to the blood plus his intention was not to kill but subdue.

_"Ninjutsu is a no go, genjutsu...I suck at it. And weapons aren?t needed. I gotta settle this with taijutsu then."_ he thought and instantly dashed; at the same time, the tiger did the same and both jumped towards each other. Claws and fists collide in mid air. Receiving a slash, Akaya twisted his body trying to avoid as much as posible although the nails of the animal managed to hurt him, the boy quickly made a complete turn and lands his angry fist on the back of the orange threat.

Shaking its head, Razieru stands up as if nothing had happened. It was obvious that the lad would need more than that to definitely floor the wrathful mother. Landing, Akaya didn?t even wait before launching himself again  though this time the one dodging was Razieru who jumped forward powerfully until it reached a tree and using it as support bounced back tackling the Uchiha kid both rolling on the ground. With Akaya under the body of the tiger, the animal took the chance and tried to rip off his head with its claw, but being taller than Akaya resulted to the benefit of the child who, with all his strength, pushed his body forward and struck his opponent with a strong left fist although the action caused the fang of the wild feline to scratch his hand as the animal moved off from him.

Now the pet of the Uchiha Clan had two injuries, both of them bleeding. And the raging beast was none other but the boy. Accumulating chakra under his feet, he quickly moved surrounding the tiger and then propelled himself to tackle Razieru from the right side. "YOU LITTLE SHIT!!!" with the enemy under him, the jinchuuriki starts to hit on the ribs with everything he had as if he were possessed by some sort of demon. With each punch the sound of bones breaking was echoing and Akaya?s face being dirtied with more blood -that wasn?t his- after each hit.

A growl stopped Akaya and before he could see, a blow to his head sends him flying and crashing against a tree. With some difficulty Razieru stands up, her ribs are broken but she isn?t emitting any sort of sound, even animals had their own pride. Barely recovering his senses, the Uchiha notices the beast before him and realizes that once again he has lost himself in his anger, juts like it happened when the kids at the Uchiha compound would make fun of him or when he didn?t get what he wanted back when he was a little brat. A part of one of the ribs can be easily seen through the torax of the animal...in those conditions even she won?t last more than a few days. And her offspring would end completely alone and at the mercy of the rest of animals.

"Sorry, I have to end this now..."he said with regretful eyes looking at the baby. Without advise, the boy takes out a kunai and makes many hand seals, before the tiger can jump towards him, her body stops and can?t move. Temporary paralysis technique was what he used. Following with his attack, Akaya jumps and using a branch as support, he launches himself from above towards Razieru.

"TSUGA!" spinning at a ferocious speed to the point that he acquires the appereance of a tornado, Akaya clashes against the static body of the animal one, two, three times, he repeats the process over and over. Slashing it with the kunai until the body falls, lifeless.

"Damn."he says looking at what he has done; the equilibrium in that area was already broken, by him. Without a ruler, everything would fall into chaos among the horrible beings living there. Letting out a sigh, he realizes that he is the new king of the place by default and yet he doesn?t plan on living there forever. Looking at the offspring which runs and cries trying to call for its mother, Akaya scratches his head."Someone must take care of you." he says.
-----------------------------------------------
One hour later, the host of Nibi is in front of a grave he himself made for Razieru. Even though it had been close to kill him three times already, Akaya can?t hate a beast that only acts on instinct despite its high intelligence. The stuffed mole is on his left hand and Razieru?s baby on his right.

"I think I can give Hokage-sama a new pet?"

With that he leaves, and hopefully someone capable will take care of his little friend. Still in his mind the disbelief was present, how did the recovery of the stupid Mr. Plushy ended like that?

*Mission End*​


----------



## Bringer (Mar 23, 2014)

*Heikin Akimichi*

The teen shook his head. He understood where the redhead kunoichi was coming from, but perhaps she was being a bit of a conspiracist. The mission details were already explained, the boy took a moment to recall the details. "The mission stated that the cat had only started leaving at night after she heard it shriek when it was outside. Also the details said the cat became even more touchy with her children."

Heikin paused as if he had just realized something. "Maybe the cat was posessed by a pedofieler!" The Akimichi spoke menacingly, before immediately laughing to himself. After calming himself he spoke. "But no seriously, no need to bother the mother. She was already sort of acting like a bitch; maybe she was on her period.  No need to point fingers at her."

*Meow*

The Akimichi turned as he saw a cat behind the pair. The cat nuzzled it's head against Akai's leg, and then began licking it. "That cat is thirsty for you Akai... Do you think this could be the cat were looking for?" As soon as the Akimichi mentioned they were looking for a cat, it immediately jumped off the small height the pair had landed on previously. As Heikin looked down the ledge, the cat retreated to a small building that appeared to be abandoned.

"That's not ominous at all." He spoke sarcastically out loud.


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 23, 2014)

*Uchiha Akaya*

_Fists and legs  - prelude to the training_​
The training grounds number forty-four, a regular place for the Uchiha Ryoga to make one of the youngest shinobi of his clan to gain some survival experience. This serves as both a training area and punishment terrain for one of the most talented but also rebellious and impertinent kids that have had the privilege of joining the ANBU black ops division under the orders of the Hokage in the latest years. In the middle of this den of dangerous beasts, next to the river flowing inside, Uchiha Akaya is standing in front of a fellow ANBU.

The boy is with his usual looks. This day his shirt is orange with the drawing of a thunder in the middle, his trunks are similar to the brown ones but the color is sea green. However there is something curious about him this time around: Akaya has bandages covering his left arm, one around his head and covering his right eye, a small band-aid on his left cheek and a cut on his lower lip apparently caused by a fist.  

The shinobi before him has black and spiky hair which ends in some sort of duck butt behind, red marks in form of fangs can be seen on his cheeks. He is wearing a white long sleeved shirt and black pants, bandages are wrapped around his ankles to make the clothes less of a burden during his movements. The ANBU mask of a wolf is hanging from his waist while at his right side, a big and light brown dog-wolf hybrid is sitting. The name of this man is Inuzuka Kaito, one of Akaya?s teachers together with Uchiha Takao.

"So Kaito-senpai what are we doing here?" Akaya asked already knowing the answer."Is it necessary for you to ask? One only needs to look at you to see that you made Ryoga-dono mad with the report of your latest mission. Heheh, it was very easy, and then there is also the D-rank thingy." the Inuzuka said as if he were making fun of the boy, what caused the kid to frown."It?s not like I can guess when a freaking old man will decide to get a shot at reviving his rotten balls, you know?!" he complained though the growl from the canine next to Kaito made him stop.

"Guess you?re right. Anyway, this is not a punishment session or anything since I don?t have to obey the Uchiha?s orders, plus I think you?ve had enough for now. Tell me little cub do you know what your fists and legs are there for?" Akaya was starting to lose his temper, after the beat up received from Ryoga the day before, it would be obvious that the jinchuuriki wasn?t going to be in the mood for anything and yet he was there with the Inuzuka calling him "cub", he hated that nickname so much although less than "Devil Ak-chan" and it was funny to be with the members of the inuzuka clan.

"No, I don?t " he replied dryly, clearly not in the mood for a chitchat.

"They?re there for Hokage-sama and Konoha?s sake"Kaito informed naturally like any good shinobi would. Akaya looked intently at his instructor, he said Konoha and Hokage, however he never mentioned the Uchiha clan." I know what you?re thinking but just so you know, you should not be forced to put the clan above everything else like they tell you." the Inuzuka cleared. The animal next to them was yawning, this conversation was of no interest since his only master was no one but Kaito.

"As a soldier under Hokage-sama?s orders, you must forget about yourself and turn those fists and legs into swords capable of protecting him and Konoha. We have gone through this already but this time we will level up the training a little, whelp" Kaito said and adopted a fighting stance; Akaya did the same, trying to ignore all the - to his point of view - bullshit his sensei was spouting, he was raised to serve the Uchiha clan and that couldn?t be denied even if he wanted.

"We will fight only with Taijutsu, killing attempts permitted. When he sees it is convenient, Kinta will enter the fight to make it a two on one. We will finish when someone loses consciousness"although he was being polite, it was quite clear that his real words were "When you fall unconscious little cub". This made Akaya to clench his teeth, and anger was starting to take over him. This was going to be a long session.


----------



## Kei (Mar 23, 2014)

That Summer Arc; Part 8​
The tourist stood out like a sore thumb, but it was like he wasn?t either. Zyana eyes didn?t lift off him for one moment but at the same time even though he seemed so weird to her. Everyone else didn?t even give him a second glance. Amongst the bright colors and the loudness of the village, the tourist dressed in all black smoking a cigarette seemed so out of place. From the head to toe he was dressed up to down in black, even his trench coat was black, and it wasn?t as if it was cold or threaten to rain. It was really hot, so everything stood out, but no one even gave him a glance?

As she looked him up and down, there was nothing that screamed villager, she would remember someone as weird looking as he was. Even his face stood out, his 5?o clock stubble and the bags underneath his eyes, like this man hasn?t had a good night sleep in a long time. 

Zyana gaze continued on upward until she met his eyes, and her whole body froze. They were dark, so dark, but she couldn?t tell if they were a dark brown or just black. They appeared as empty as if there was no life in them. It was different from looking being looked at by Sakura, Sakura had something behind his eyes that she could clearly tell what lies behind them. 

There was something there that made her shiver, but this man. The black emptiness of his eyes, it made her shiver, but not like Sakura gaze did. She felt as though this man could kill her in a blink of an eye by just back handing her.

His eyes then narrowed, which caused Zyana to jump, he noticed that she was staring at him. 

Zyana body felt as if her whole body went into shock. Even though he only narrowed his eyes at her, she felt as though she just stumbled on the type of person that young girls were warned about. The chocolate fell out of her mouth as they stared each other down, something in her mind told her to keep eye contact. If she looked down for one moment, it was over, and he would come over and snap her neck and no one would be the wiser. 

Although?

The fleeing feeling was strong, she wanted to run and scream, but her body refused to operate on her demand. She felt crushed by this man?s oppressive atmosphere, and this was only by giving off eye contact. While Sakura gave off the feeling of a hungry wolf, wrought to the core with desire, this man, he had nothing to give off but at the same time, he gave off everything. 

He was a viper ready to strike, and she wasn?t a bunny or any type of cute mammal. She felt like a tiny mouse in his gaze. The mouse looking up at her executioner, waiting for it to make a move so she could run into the safety of her little hole. Who was he? What was he doing here? How come no one noticed him? She was sorry for staring at him for such a long period of time, she shouldn?t have and that was her fault, but that didn?t give him the right to kill her.  

Zyana closed her eyes tightly, they had grown weak from staring at the man, but when she opened them he was still looking at her with those dark dead eyes. Those eyes, that seemed to be swarmed with so many things that they became a void. He was still looking at her, but finally he made a move and Zyana body gave itself a shot again, and Zyana could feel motion return to her arms and legs. 

She swallowed the lump that had arisen in her throat, and she was ready to run whenever he made the first step. 

But his mouth moved a bit, as if he was trying to communicate?

He moved his lips slowly and Zyana read them, trying to pick out every word she knew those lips had to form?

?Can you see me??

Zyana looked back up at him and nodded her head, his eyes relaxed a bit and Zyana didn?t feel as though her head was going to get sliced open anymore. She felt at ease but her body didn?t, her heart was still thumping wildly in her chest and her body began to shake, and it had built up so much energy to run that it didn?t know what to do now that she was trying to calm down. 

He mouthed out a couple more words, but this time he went even slower as if he wanted her to catch everything he was about to say. Zyana strained her eyes but she felt her body being pushed back roughly?

No she wasn?t being pushed back, she was falling backwards?.

Zyana knocked her head against the vendors stand before falling back to the ground.

?We didn?t see you there Zyana!? a voiced called out to her, Zyana rubbed the back of her head and opened her eyes, a couple of kids were standing over her.

??What happened?? Zyana asked weakly, her body and her mind slowly catching up to the realization of what just happened

?We ran into you silly!? One of the boys told her, ?But we did call out to you to watch out but you were just standing there as if you were a stone or something! Were you okay??

Zyana got up from the ground and looked over to where the man once stood?.

He was gone?.


----------



## Cjones (Mar 23, 2014)

Cjones said:


> *Mari
> Konoha*
> 
> _What?_​
> ...



*Mari*

_What? II​_
“That came out wrong.” 

She had mistakenly questioned this boy in her native tongue. A slight slip-up she tends to make every now and then, mostly when something either angers or bothers her. At the moment it was more mixture of annoyance than actually being bothered. In a kind gesture, she would guess, he waved to both the old lady and her with a tiny smirk on his face. His face seemed to beam in delight once a response was given. Another kind of kindness for another, Marietta gave him a thumb up.  This whole situation was rather weird as he still didn’t say anything whatsoever, and add on a bit of awkwardness…he started looking at her again. So to find out what his problem was or is, Marietta walked up until they both were face to face. A hand placed on her hip as she stood with a slight tilt. His looking at her…this is the kind of stuff she punches people over…like that one boy.

“…What? Is there something you need me for or perhaps a bone to pick?” 

The young Nara froze completely in place, his nerves standing on in. It was hard enough speaking to her and now she was up in his face to make matters worse. He didn't know how to respond as he entire body tensed up unwilling to move, ignoring his every command to say something, anything to the girl in front of him. 

He still said nothing…just as quiet and as confused as a few minutes when this whole weird business started. Even as she switched back into the right using the right language of this land, out right asking him what it is he wanted, she still didn’t get any sort of reply. Only thing he’s been doing is either raising his eyebrow every time he looks at her or this symbol with his hand. Marietta once again observed as he let his index finger, middle finger and thumb protrude out and this placed it back in his pocket. Taking one of his numbers, she arched her eyebrow up in confusion. Was he communicating through his hands? If so this wasn’t going to get them anywhere, but there was something about the handsign…she had remembered seeing something similar…done by that boy, yes, the boy with the silver hair.

_Flashback..._
_ “I held my index finger out, along with my thumb, and it made a little L. Oh, don’t get upset I wasn’t calling you a loser or anything! I was just saying I’d total fingerba-.”_
_End..._

“You friend.” 

That less than  happy thought that found its way into her mind, that caused her to relate the two hand gestures, and that would consequently cause her to jump down this kid’s throat Every nook of the young Nara's body began sweat as he looked at the fire in the girls eyes. Whatever it was he did completely set her off, and he didn't even know what! The whole thing was a terrible idea, he was far to terrified to say anything to her and the smallest hand gesture he made she seemed to had interpreted as a threat. 

"Come-on, you gotta man up! Man up!" He screamed in his mind.

“You either tell me what you want now or prepare to get your face broken, capisce?” She spat. ​​


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 23, 2014)

*Uchiha Akaya*

_Fists and legs II - Taijutsu Training_
​Akaya stood looking carefully at the Inuzuka, both of them were in the same stance. Both sharp pair of eyes studying each other, waiting for the right moment to attack. In an instant both shinobi ran towards each other, the adult being faster than the kid for obvious reasons. Clenching his right fist, Akaya throws a punch directly at the face of the man who with ease uses the palm of his hand to stop the hit before connecting his left knee in the gut of the boy who stays suspended in the air with a small trail of saliva coming out from his mouth. Trying to recover his stance, the boy twistes his body and lauches a raising kick towards the chin of his trainer who easily avoids contact by jumping back a little.

Regaining his breath as fast as he could, the jinchuuriki rushes once again against Kaito. This time the man is the one who launches a spinning kick towards the boy who ducks avoiding the attack and then uses two jabs and a straight punch that were parred by the experienced ANBU. Seeing his futile efforts, Akaya turns around sticking his back to his teacher and grabbing him by his shirt, then the lad pulled down the upper body of the dog?s owner and landed his knee in the face. Both contenders stopped moving for a moment before a sudden fist coming from the blind spot created by the bandages covering his right eye would struck his face sending him rolling along the ground five meters.

Without letting him rest, Uchiha forced his body to roll towards his left dodging the foot of the Inuzuka who would have definitely broken some bones by crushing his apprentice into the ground. Standing up with a hop, Akaya dashes at full speed using all the strength in his legs in a mid way jump propelling himself faster than before. Changing his gravity centre, the boy pulls his body backwards and extends his leg aiming for a flying kick towards the chest of his opponent. Yet, he is forced to turn face down and put up a cross defense to block a raising kick from below his position which sends him two meters higher into the air only to receive a palm on his back crashing him on the ground.

_"Bastard!!"_ he thought standing up with some difficulty. Once Kaito landed, he sprinted reaching Akaya in an instant throwing an uppercut; the host of the nine tails allowed his body to fall back barely dodging the fist, and stopping his fall with his hands he turns using them as an axis and standing on them before using his feet throwing continuous kicks that the Inuzuka had to block and par before taking some distance. It was obvious that Kaito was just playing around, leaving openings only to see how Akaya would fall for that thinking he could hit but barely being close to landing a hit in reality.

Getting on all fours, the genin dashed with a beastly style using his four limbs."ORYAAAH!" Immediately he railed against his teacher with a barrage of fists and kicks. Sending two hooks that bumped against the fierce defense of the brown dog?s master, Akaya touches the ground and lands a low kick to the left knee of the other contender before jumping and aiming to strike with an uppercut. Then an unexpected elbow hitting his chest sends him flying while a bit of blood is spilled from his mouth. 

After a couple of rolls, Akaya stands up with dirt on his face, clothes and bandages. He cleans the trickle of blood falling from his mouth and frowns making a sound closer to what a growl would be."You?re not taking this seriously"he states angrily"What makes you think that?"this time the Inuzuka replies with a question, what makes the boy even angrier"You?re not using the inuzuka style"he said, the proof that his body didn?t have slashes or things of the sort.

"You can?t beat me, you would die if I take you seriously heheh" 

"You said killing attempts were valid"he said adopting the animalistic stance again. A fierce look in his only visible eye.


----------



## Kei (Mar 23, 2014)

That Summer Arc; Part Nine​
It was weird how everything fell into place afterwards, the shopping, and the talking to the villagers, everything continued on as if that meeting with that stranger never happened. As if she was driven crazy by the island heat and everyone else was just completely normal, but she knew what she saw. She knew deep within her heart, and that fear wasn?t caused by a mirage but by a literal person. A person wearing all black, who had stubbles, and those deep dark eyes, that what caused her fear. That was the truth that no one could debate her on.

Although she couldn?t answer the questions of what his name was, what he was doing here, and why no one else saw see him like she did? 

?That?ll be 100 ryo please?? The vendor said to her passing her a bag of red and green peppers, Zyana nodded weakly and gave the man the money not even worrying about change before placing them in her messenger bag before going off. 

That fear ate at her soul, even though she didn?t say anything to anyone she just wanted to go home and rest. Zyana clutched her beating chest, the thought of someone like that in the village worried her deeply. Zyana closed her eyes tightly before opening them again, and the afternoon sun told her that she spent a longer time out than she was used to. 

Maybe it was her mind playing tricks on her? Maybe it was the summer heat? Mirages weren?t that uncommon and she didn?t remember drinking any water.  He was probably someone brought up by her imagination, though those eyes told her that it wasn?t true. 

Those dark eyes that seemed void of life, she remembered them clear as day, anytime she closed her eyes she remembered the man with the lifeless eyes staring back at her as if she had walked into a horrible secret.

What would cause such lifeless eyes? Maybe that was what bothered Zyana so much, she hasn?t seen something like that before, even when someone was sad their eyes filled up with those emotions. Although he didn?t have that, if he was sad or angry, she wished she knew and she would apologize for staring at him so rudely or ask what was wrong. He did look as though he was going to a funeral, maybe he knew someone on the island?

But no one died on the island recently so that couldn?t be it either?

?Zyana!? Someone called out to her,  causing Zyana to stop in her tracks

She was far away from the market, how did she get here? How fast was she walking? She looked around and she got a clear gist of where she was at before turning her attention to the person who called her name.

?Father!? She called back before waving at the old man dressed in priest garbs, 

?You look as though you gravely sinned, do you want to talk about it?? He smiled kindly


----------



## Sumon (Mar 23, 2014)

*Shinomori Aoshi, LT*
*Timeline:* this post >(one week)> intro post > current affairs

While walking through the streets of Amegakure with an oversized black cloak with a hood completely hiding his face during rainy day time, Aoshi‘s stomach started making  unpleasant noises, signifying the hunger that he had been feeling. A few people looked at the mysterious individual that Aoshi was, but just ignored him as many people had walked like that in Amegakure, especially when it was raining. 

Aoshi walked into an empty alley and having made sure that no one had an eye on him, he put his hands together. Dog, Boar, Ram – he formed 3 handseals, manipulating chakra before releasing low amount of it. „Henge no Jutsu!“ and within a puff of smoke the 15 year old boy, hinding inside a black cloak, had turned into an elderly woman with a wooden stick, supporting her limp. It could mean only one thing – it was time for a theft. 

The elderly woman that in reality was Aoshi exited the empty alley and infiltrated people. „Do you need any help, old woman?“ – A few people had asked this question, little did they know that the woman was actually stronger than all of them. Anyhow, the disguise was perfect and Aoshi decided to put it into play for real. 

Aoshi walked east to a market that had sold vegetables and fruits mainly, scanning the vendors, looking for an old weak one with poor vision. Having found his target, Aoshi, disguised as an old woman, approached the counter and ran his fake spotty hands through vegetables. Since it was pouring like from a bucket and it wasn‘t morning anymore, there weren‘t too many people at the market, so his actions had to be extremely precise and calculated, or else he would get caught.

„Tell me, darling...“ Aoshi opened his teethless mouth, stuttering at every word while talking to a vendor. The vendor was around 40 years old, woman, with a limp even worse than the one that Aoshi was faking. „Do you have any more of these apples?“ Aoshi said, pointing at only two ripe apples in a large empty box on the counter. 

„We should have, grandma. They‘ve been quite popular on this gloomy day, let me check at the back.“ Smiling vendor left Aoshi unsupervised and got out of Aoshi‘s sight. As soon as the vendor couldn‘t see Aoshi, he fixed his fake glasses while looking around, and seeing no eyes on himself, he grabbed 2 apples, a rhubarb and a beet, and sprinted out of there, leaving the stick behind. Assure that no one had noticed the theft, he released transformation technique while still in the market and turned back into his normal self. He was running as fast as possible through the half-empty market with stolen goods in both his hands while splashing the water on the ground formed by constant raining. But suddenly a voice from behind starts shouting towards him: „Hey, stop! I saw you there!“ 

Aoshi gave a slight look at the loudmouth, but the conditions were too dificult to precisely see him. So the boy just proceeded to run towards the outskirts of Amegakure. He thought of himself very highly, so he figured the loudmouth would eat his dust before dropping out of the chase completely. But that wasn‘t the case. 

After 2minutes of constant running at top speed, Aoshi gave one more look at what was happening behind him. Unfortunately, the loudmouth was still keeping up with him. And if that wasn‘t enough, the loudmouth was gaining the distance on him little by little within every 30seconds. Seeing that he might not be able to shake his chaser off, Aoshi threw the beet that he was carrying at the chaser, trying to hinder his movement. Unsuccessfully though, as the beet had just missed its target and just rolled into a sewerage right by the loudmouth‘s foot, who completely ignored the beet and just kept chasing as if it was a some kind of competition.

Having realized that he wasn‘t fast enough and getting out of breath more and more within every 10 steps he had taken, Aoshi began acting desperate. He threw both the apples and the rhubarb at the chaser once again, and turned north. After the change of direction, the boy found himself running against strong wind, which blew off the hood from Aoshi‘s head immediately. Trying to continue hiding his face, Aoshi grabbed the hood with his left hand and proceeded to run while holding it tightly over his head. But he was too slow and a slight glimpse of Aoshi‘s thick hair was taken by the chaser, who had also noticed his flapping in the wind white forehead protector. 

Out of desperation, Aoshi ditched the streets of Amegakure and entered a crowded meat store that was nearby. Inside the store, he put his hands together and once again that day used Transformation technique between people, turning into an ordinary looking Amegakure kid. With dry looking clothes and heavy breathing, the boy didn‘t waste any time inside the shop and walked outside slowly, trying to get his breath in the meantime. 

The chaser saw Aoshi enter the shop, so followed him there, but was unaware of the transformation technique that the boy had used. At the shop‘s doorway, the chaser and the chased had passed each other. Aoshi finally got a chance to see who the chaser really was: about the same age like Aoshi, had Fuzengakure‘s headband on his forehead so he was a ninja too, dark eyes, light skin, had no weapons on himself. The chaser didn‘t look too strong but was extremely fast, so Aoshi had to get the hell away from him. He couldn‘t risk getting exposed in the middle of a village in front of so many eyes.

Unlike Aoshi, the chaser didn‘t get a closer look at this pray because he didn‘t know what to look at exacly. So after taking a quick look inside the shop, the chaser realised the runner had ran away from him and just walked away full of regret.

In the meantime, Aoshi walked slowly behind a corner, released the transformation technique and ditched the oversized cloak as soon as he had turned into normal. He leaned against the wall and was still trying to get his breath back while rainwater mixed with sweat was pouring down his chin. Aoshi just almost got caught and knew he‘d have to change something if he was to continue stealing. After today, the boy decided not to go to the same market for some time and steal from a bazaar near the village centre instead.


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 23, 2014)

*Uchiha Akaya*

_Fists and legs III - Taijutsu Training Inuzuka style_
​Once his declaration reached the ears of the Inuzuka, the owner of the enormous dog showed a smile in his - until now expressionless - face and taking a soldiers pill, his physical features turned into those of an animal, big nails, fangs and even sharper eyes; Kaito adopted the same position as Akaya and growled as a message telling the kid that he was ready. Instantly both ANBU began their dash, as if the encounter of two beasts about to clash; this reminded Akaya of his fight against Razieru. Jumping against each other, the first one to land a hit was the Inuzuka who immediately slashed the chest of his disciple with brutality before kicking his face and sending him crashing against one of the trees.

With a lot of effort, Akaya stood up and shook his head trying to regain his senses; with difficulty he jumps backwards and with a summersault dodges the claw coming at his head. Then propelling his body by bouncing on the trunk of a tree he rockets towards Kaito and launches his right fist. With extreme agility, the black-haired man spins and  connects Akaya?s right side of the head with the back of his fist. Before the boy could regain his stance, he suddenly moves to his left side and curls in a defensive position receiving a tackle coming from the brown wolf-dog hybrid who was joining the fight just now. He was shot out and ended up skidding on the ground.

Now the Inuzuka was approaching from the right and the dog from the left. Before they could reach the boy, he jumped powerfully forward escaping through the angle between the two opponents. When Akaya raised his head, his pupils were thin and stretched, his irises became one yellow and the other green, and his teeth and nails grew longer. The veins on his temples standing out. The teacher immediately noticed the influence of the bijuu and decided to keep going, it was only a secondary effect of the special seal, caused by the adrenaline of the moment. Unleashing a furious run, Akaya started with a new barrage of slashes and kicks mixing in his elbows and fists.

Seeing that the strength and speed of the boy increased by a little margin, Kaito started to block the attacks at the same time as he was trying to land some more. Throwing multiple kicks in mid air, Shikigami uses the crossed arms of his sensei to jump towards another of the giant trees, bouncing there then on the ground and then going high reaching a thick branch, the jinchuuriki made this repeatedly confusing the dog a little and making the Inuzuka to bring his guard up. Once he positioned on the three behind his instructor, Akaya leaped forward bringing his body into a series of rapid spins. 

"TSUGA!!!"

Once he got within range of the target, he combined the speed of his spin and his increased physical strength aiming with his claws to the back of the head. Using the same tactic the boy applied before, the Inuzuka fell back, a current of wind moving his hair as he sees how the boy passes in front of him, the beastly eyes fixed on Kaito as the spinning stops. " As impressive as always you have clearly improved with it but, let me show you ours...KINTA, TSUGA!!! " suddenly from  above a howl was heard and before Akaya could react, a tornado crashed against him smashing his body against the ground.

*cough* *cough* with all his strength, a bleeding Akaya tried to stand but when he managed to get on one of his knees..."TSUGA!!!" This time Kaito was the performer of the technique. A piercing pain filled his whole body, his eyes closed and finally he fell unconscious.

" I warned him didn?t I? "he asked while his dog got close to him and nodded.

-----------------------------------

When he opened his eyes it was night already, he was looking at the starry sky. His body hurt all over and he couldn?t move properly. When he sat straight, he managed to see Kaito and Kinta staring at him. Their location was different too.

"Guess I didn?t do too well" the Uchiha teen asked with some frustration in his voice."Well, you did better than last time. Now..."he pointed at a log stuck in the ground." Twenty five punches and twenty five kicks for each hit that landed on you...."he stopped for a moment as the boy looked confused at him, the amount was too little considering what he used to force on the lad.

"And one hundred for each time you fell."


----------



## Magician (Mar 23, 2014)

A New Mission​
Aoki burst through the room with his usual bluster and bravado, bragging about how awesome he and his team were and how his fist almost took out a Jonin(obviously exaggerating). Mera ran with it, as usual while Rein simply sighed as he saw all the other ninja looking their way. He hated the attention.

Aoki walked up to the mission board and of course, eyed the first A ranked mission he could find. "Assassination mission, huh? Let's do it!"

"You do know that's A-ranked, right?" Rein added. Of course he did.

"So what? It's nothing we can't handle, we almost took out a Jonin."

Rein was almost surprised how easily Aoki could twist the facts. He decided to ignore the fact that none of their attacks had any effect on the sensei at all. "Regardless. We're genin, E, D, and maybe C on a good day. Any mission above that is illegal."

"Awww, you're no fun," responded Mera with a pout.

Rein shook his head as he looked around the board to find a mission suitable for them.

"Ah, here we go."

"Found something?"

"D-ranked, baby sitting, 25,000 ryo payout; How about this?"

"Ugggh, boring."

"Well we gotta work our way up somehow."

Aoki sighed. He was getting sick and tired of all the menial chores they had to do. Nothing befitting a _ninja_, these D-ranks were more fit for chore boys. 

"I like the assassination mission better," Mera said.

"Of course you do."

"Fine," Aoki said, "Better to get this over with."


----------



## Bringer (Mar 23, 2014)

*Shurui Yamanaka*

She had finally stopped panting, and yet she remained sitting on the ground as her fingers dug into the sand. This has become part of the life, she'd go out only to be chased back inside by the village kids. It wasn't fair, why couldn't she laugh, play, and have fun like the rest of them? They hated her for the mere fact she originated from another village... Or perhaps it was her parents fault? No... Surely they wouldn't know about her past... They couldn't.

Shurui was just over thinking it, perhaps it wasn't because she was from another village, perhaps... It was because who she was? Was she a terrible person, so terrible that they wouldn't give her the time of day or any chances. Finally mustering the courage, the girl stood and grabbed the grocery bag. Otoroe's house wasn't that far off now, even if the kids did see her surely they wouldn't be able to catch her.

"I-I can do it. I can do it." The girl sprinted out of the alleyway she took refuge in; holding the bag tightly. Just a few more minutes and she'd be home free. Shurui was going so fast a trail of dust was visible behind her. 

Finally the destination was in sight... Otoroe's house was just in sight. She just had to pass by that build-"Uahhh!" The kunoichi shrieked as she was tackled by a boy who was hiding near the building she had to pass to get to Otoroe's house. Shurui noticed a group of children in her age group also present.

"I knew we'd catch her if we waited here." The boy who had just tackled Shurui and was currently on top of her exclaimed. Laughter could be heard from the group that began to surround the girl. 

"Time to get it leaf brat." One of the girls stated as she cracked her knuckles. Shurui was helpless.


----------



## Cjones (Mar 23, 2014)

*Sunagakure*

_The Conductor VI - A New Student​_So Yusetsu sat to make sure he gave the kid his full attention, watched as he brandished a broken scroll that came from the Kazekage and listened intently as he began to tell what had happened to him prior to him arriving at his home. He could already tell from the look of things, and now actually hearing about it, the kid had been through one hell of a battle. Yusetsu was a bit disturbed at how brutal the fight between this other genin, Tadashi, and Satoshi actually was. They allowed those two to go at each other like that? Well, it shouldn’t really come as that much of a surprised, since they are shinobi albeit very, very young ones, but truthfully the man known as The Conductor was out of the loop as far as these matters were concerned. He very little involvement in the academy, only as a guest speaker on rarest occasions where Kazue would have to drag him out of the house, or any really big decisions. The Kazekage would only call on him when his particular talents were needed, and that’s about it. 

Despite all that, there was one thing Yusetsu managed to pick up as he listened, which was the boy’s methods of string work. The older man was a bit impressed at how clever some of his tactics were in the heat of battle. Then the way he was able to pull out the victory? Tying the strings around the Tadashi’s neck, keeping him suspended in mid-air and allowing his own weight to choke him out. Quite ingenious it was. 

He clearly has the talent aspect down packed. 

 "Sensei, you know my name, so unless you want me to call you ero-sensei" a statement based on Kaz's words,  "What is yours?" Satoshi questioned snapped the man outta his thoughts as he jumped onto his feet. 

“You’re right, how impolite on my part. My name is Yusetsu, or as the village calls me The Conductor Yuetsu; however you may refer to may by any variation you see fit.  Yu, Yus, Setsu, Su, Yuset or Set, as Kaz Is so fond of.” Yusetsu introduced with a bow. 

“You’ll be under my tutelage, my first disciple, I can say that’s a ditty I was sure I’d never hear. Any questions?” ​


----------



## Chaos Theory (Mar 23, 2014)

*Zansatsu|Genin|Sunagakure*

*[The Conductor's Abode, Sunagakure]​*
[The New Sensei, Meeting the Conductor V; A New Beginning]​
Satoshi folded his arms over his chest and thought about it for a second. He seemed to be just as new to this pupil thing as Yusetsu was at being a teacher. Well that would either be a good thing or a bad thing. So it was likely possible that these two would learn from one another with Satoshi learning the most as he is the young sponge wanting to soak up knowledge that his teacher seemed more than willing to impart. Those green eyes open once again and for the first time in a long time an actual fire burned within them.. for a bout three seconds then they fell back to their usual dullness. And he cast his gaze back down as he seemed to ponder on the question that was presented to him.

He mulled over for the better part of a few minutes again before he turned his attention back to his teacher,  "Yes Sensei Setsu, I actually have three questions I would like to ask." is replied. Satoshi waited, then a nod from Yusetsu gave him permission to do so. Taking a deep breath a hesitation seemed to come, but the boy goes through with it.  "Sensei, way do you use Music as a point of reference, two. Why is Kaz scary and lastly, what is the first lesson?" the questions are fired off in rapid fire. He squeezed the question on Kaz in the middle and asked it as fast as he could as if it was what embarrassed him from the beginning and fear that his mentioning of her name would draw the demon witch back to eat his bones and tan his skin.... Yes his fear was starting to go far from the rational. But then again he did almost die twice today.

Once at the hands of Tadashi, in a brutal battle, and lastly at the hands of Kaz in an effort he couldn't hoped to have matched.

So, maybe his fears are founded...~


----------



## Bringer (Mar 23, 2014)

*Shurui Yamanaka*

Each punch, each kick, each blow meant nothing to the Yamanaka. Wounds were temporary, they can be healed. It was their words that hurt her, their words that would never go away. She tried to use the palm of her hands to push herself up, only to be kicked in the stomach and fall back down again. One girl pulled her up by her hair, and delivered multiple punches to her face.

Minutes passed and the beating continued. Oh how long have these kids been waiting to do this. Every time they would get so close, but then she would escape to her sanctuary. Truth be told it wasn't anything she's done to earn such hatred. All the kindness Shurui has shown has been in vain. You see, the young Kunoichi believes the conflict between both sides to be pointless. So therefore she was seen as a heretic. 

"You live here, in our home! Sunagakure houses you, and yet you don't support the village! Not once do you ever accept a mission! Perhaps your a traitor just like your parents!" The boy ranted, antagonizing the girl with his malice.  

The Kunoichi thought they would have relented now... But they weren't. The girl's face was covered in her own blood, and bruises were scattered across all over her body. One of the girls in the group began pulling at Shurui's hair, practically dragging her with it before getting on top of her. Shurui could only let out a whimper as hands wrapped around her neck, threatening to squeeze the life out of here.

_"I-If I don't do anything... I will die!"_ Finally adrenaline kicked in, there was no way she could just take the beating. The kunoichi began flailing, managing to position her foot in a way to kick the girl off of her. Immediately after she used her speed to get some distance. The kids would've have charged the girl right then and there, if it wasn't for the fact she was aiming her senbon launcher at them. The group eyed her waiting to see what she would do. They watched her like a predator stalked their pray waiting for the right moment to strike.

Shurui's hands shook, there was no way she could go through with this. She put her hand down. "I-I forgive you." She stuttered loudly. Her attempt at making peace however only enraged the kids. One of the boys rushed her, knocking her down. Before she could do anything his foot stomped once on her head, keeping her grounded. Bit by bit he applied me pressure on her head.

"D-Don't you think we're going a little too far guys?" A girl in the group asked, but the boy who had just placed his foot on Shurui's head dismissed her.

"No way! She deserves this. She believes she's better than all of us, she's just a stuck up bitch." The boy proceeded to look down at the Yamanaka. "We're going to beat you within a inch of your life." This didn't sound like no ordinary threat, it sounded like a promise.

The boy began to apply more pressure on the girls head as if it would cause it to burst like a watermelon. The pain was overwhelming, and although Shurui has done her best to suppress her screams, she couldn't hold it back anymore. *"Aiyeeeee!"*


----------



## Cjones (Mar 24, 2014)

*Sunagakure*​

_The Conductor VII - First Lesson_​
Satoshi stayed silent for a few minutes, clearly contemplating on what he should call Yusetsu as well as thinking of any question he wanted answer. Soon his eyes lit up, if only for a bit, and after coining the name Setsu in order to refer to his new teacher, Satoshi fired off three questions rapidly. The second was quickly thrown in between the first and last, it was about Kazue. Seemed the kid had quite the interest in the woman perhaps teenage hormones? Then again, considering the way he had been behaving when she was here, it was more fear than anything else, poor kid. 

“I’ve always had such a joy for sound. Originally I’m not from Sunagakure, but Otogakure on the side of White. The village specializes in sound based ninjutsu, and I found that particular form of ninjutsu quite fascinating, but the catalyst for my love of music? You see…” Yusetsu spoke with a bit of excitement while snapping his fingers. The near invisible strings of flew from the tips of his fingers and into the nearby room. His fingers began to move and walked a profusion of miniature puppets that began to circle around him. 

“I had a friend, the family was a quartet, who adored the sound of music.” The puppets mimicked a team performing song in dance and a gasping audience. “I hung around her a lot so, by proxy, you can say it rubbed off on me. I immersed myself in music, a more advanced form of sound that would further enhance my ninjutsu, yet at the same time grew more in love with music and joined their quartet myself. But during that period, my friend, she use to always say to me. _“A sequence of single notes that is musically satisfying, Yusetsu-san that is the definition of a melody.”_ I never quite understood it until I got older but…” The multitude of puppets began to converse with one another in a variety of ways, from hand shaking, to dancing, among other things.

“In this world of ours everything produces some form of note that is then transfigured into their own theme. I can see these notes produced, so to speak, so I attribute it musical terms. Heh.” He chuckled before continuing. 

“Now, as for you question about Kaz, well…it’s somewhat of a long story, but let’s just say…” Yusetsu began arranging the puppets all in a pile, except one, and the one lone puppet flew high into the air punching down into the large group which scattered into a bunch of pieces all over the room. “That, right there, is from an absolute beast of a woman that Kaz trained under, so if anything that’s where she got it from.” He explained. 

“Now as far as our first lesson…!”

*"Aiyeeeee!"*

Completely caught off guard as a hair-raising scream from outside reached his ears, Yusetsu was slightly taken aback before strolling on outside. The sound of that scream wasn’t one of joy, it was anguished and filled with pain, as well as close by. He peered down the street from birds-eye view, one of the perks of having one of the largest houses in Suna, before setting his eyes on a group, maybe gang would be a better word, that were crowded around a fallen individual, the owner of the scream. Casually he motioned his young prot?g? over to his side before speaking.

“Pretty brazen and erratic, uncouth, gah, it isn’t a very interesting sound and one all too familiar.” He spoke to himself.

“You see that Sat?” He pointed his finger down to the sight below. “That will be our first lesson, saving that kid, but you’re not allowed to use your puppet, only the environment.”​​​


----------



## Chaos Theory (Mar 24, 2014)

*Zansatsu|Genin|Sunagakure*

*[The Conductor's Abode, Sunagakure]​*
[The New Sensei, Meeting the Conductor VI; Lesson One. Knight in Shining Armor?]​
Satoshi listened as Yusetsu spoke and is eyes closed for a moment, hearing that his Sensei wasn't from Sunagakure brought back memories of happier days. Days with his family when he still had hope for this great big world of theirs... before... before the call of treason. He was but a innocent when it happened. It was late one evening and his mother was closing up their clinic and all seemed well as he played in the small lobby. His father had given him two puppets to play with whilst he helped put the back in order for the morning. 

It was a happiness that he thought would never go away. A smile almost tugged at his face as he re-opened his eyes. In the memory as he did so the door to the clinic explodes open and that set in frown set back in. Looking up as the Conductor continued a small group of puppet entered the room from the adjacent room and the young Puppeteer's eyes lit up, this is was something he truly longed for. His attention was now split as he listened. He tried to keep up with the story. But the puppetry was on a whole other level than his, how his Sensei worked his fingers controlling not one, but a multitude and it was then that he realized just how far he had to go. He could only control one actual puppet, as he didn't count the stringed one he was entertaining with earlier. 

He marveled as he listened and watched wondering if he'd ever be that good. This man was not only strange, like he, but he was too a Puppet Master which Satoshi strived to be. And for the first time since he had been dragged here by that demon, he felt like this may just work out... then came the part he forgot he asked about. The Demon, Sensei mentioned her by name. Slow and deliberately like he was tempting the fates. Which in the Hidden Sand was an ill advised move as fate had a habit of calling one's bluff. So as Satoshi listened with one ear he kept the other out for the approach of the monster, though it would have probably been in vein. She probably has some kind of stealth mode that supercedes any form of radar... 

The puppets that Yusetsu had pile up are scattered through room by a lone puppet, seems that the demon had a Sensei a Monster Queen as it were and Satoshi face drew pale, his worse fears had just been realized by a simple explanation of behavior. There was another one like her out there and from what his Sensei was saying, this one... her Sensei was stronger. Reflexively his hand traced to the bump on his head fearing what the real monster could do as he bit his lip, his reaction was a bit strong and he allowed his hand to fall back to his side. That is when the most pained of screams came into the house. Yusetsu was the first up, he was the quickest after all. And by the time Satoshi could get to his feet he was already looking down onto the situation. 

-Lesson 1-        

?You see that Sat?? He pointed his finger down to the sight below. ?That will be our first lesson, saving that kid, but you?re not allowed to use your puppet, only the environment.?​
_Environment?!_ 

Satoshi thinks, this is Sunagakure there really is no environment. Save the sand and buildings.  "Yes Sensei" Satoshi was on the railing of the balcony as he spoke. Pushing off with the Body Flicker as he dropped he vanished to the street below. Small puffs of sand rise off the sides of buildings as he made his decent to the street below inaudibly he lands in the alley across the way. His eyes dart around, this was a worse beating that he thought it was. But luckily there was more to play with once he hit ground level that he thought. Looking to the fight the realization that her life was in real danger became abundantly apparent.  "Well Sensei, lets hope am I good at this as you are." is lowly muttered. Pulling both hand up he went to work.

The boy pressed down with a vileness in his eyes, he wanted to beat her within an inch of her life, but he was slowly having second thoughts? She was an outsider. From the White. Why not end it? No one would miss a traitor. Right?  "What if we kill you instead traitor?" 

Satoshi's eyes widen, traitor? How could some young girl be a traitor? He was angry now. From around the corner a trash can rumbled. It spun in place lightly then like a heat seeking missile it fired toward the boy. He didn't even see it coming. It slams down over his body and lurches to the side as Satoshi puts a spin on it. The boy wails in surprise as he bounds off down the street. The other children eyes grow wide as they watch their ring leader bounce from sight. The girl that had pulled Shurui's hair turned to where  the trash can had came from. Her eyes widen as a decorative net that covered the Model Store's  sigh came alive. Like a ghost it flew toward her. She was so shocked that she is quickly ensnared and hauled up like the day's prized catch. Satoshi compounds the fright by swinging it to mimic the breezes that often blew through town. 

Scared and on guard the other kids look around, trying to figure out what in the world was going on. One shouts as the sand starts to move, like a ghostly specter debris picked up. Wood, rocks, sawed planks and broker glass all rotated around them like a haunting rendition of a solar system model where a large yellow paint bucket that spun in place was the sun.  "You lot done? Or do you do I have to get nasty. I'll say this once. Step away from the girl." Satoshi states walking from the alley. Though he was puppeting the nasty assortment of debris that floated around the kids his hands were firmly in his Body Suit's pockets. "I-its Zansatsu!"  a boy cried. All that went through the Academy  are told the story of the boy that killed the Genin class in hopes that they'd be more like him. To kill without mercy. "RUN!" the remaining kids dart off in a hurry. 

With that over the debris drops and Satoshi sharply exhales his senses spun, he'd never before controlled that many objects and it was taxing. He was just glad they fell for the bluff as it was all he could do to hold all the debris up,  "You okay?" his question came out drolly as he offered the girl a hand. ~


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 24, 2014)

*Taberu in Hinowa....*

Taberu glares at the man, stepping to the front and spitting at the tip of his sword, acid dulling the edge.  “Don't threaten somebody who just entered your shop, for no viable reason.” the small figure's voice rumbling.  She wanders into the shop, obviously pushing buttons, shifting her sword with her shoulders.  “What's been going on to make you so touchy?” she looks at him, raising an eyebrow.

She turns back around, picking something off the shelf and putting it back down.  Yellow eyes scanning over the items on the shelves.  Seemingly mindless clicking of her tongue, trying to unnerve the man to telling her what she or the others ask.


----------



## Vergil (Mar 24, 2014)

*Hinowa*

What he heard and what Taberu had said seemed to be two very different things.

"I told you, I don't know! I'm sick of the questions! I had to do it....I had to....I'm sorry I left, alright! I promise I'll stay!" there was a distinct waver in the man's voice that was reflected by the shaky way the sword was being held. the man's face was wracked with all sorts of emotions. His eyes kept glancing away to a storage cabinet but as soon as he looked back at the genin he gripped the sword tighter, obviously in desperation.

((Those with Int 3 and over know that Hinowa is a city where nobody leaves. It is a highly traditional city that likes having the residents stay within the community. It is generally accepted that the reason they stay is due to the forest surrounding the town being extremely dangerous. The fact that the 4 genin got through it without an incident can be considered exceptionally lucky, or perhaps there was a guardian angel watching over them.))

Mion studied the wares of the shop. General groceries and the like. 

"If you didn't want people in your shop, why is it still open?"

"I didn't do it...I promise this isn't what it looks like!" the man said backing away from the group.

"Clearly he's not of a right mind. I don't think...oh...well, that looks a little suspicious doesn't it?" Mion said pointing to the storage cabinet. A steady flow of blood seeped out of it.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Mar 24, 2014)

*Ren Houki, Hinowa*

___________​
Ren sighed, rolling his eyes at the scene unfolding in front of him. On the one hand, he was glad that something somewhat interesting seemed to be happening - this was surely more interesting than looking over some cattle. At the very least, the idea that this common peasant seemed to think he could take a group of shinobi out with a sword amused him. On the other hand, he was also hungry and wanted to eat. He was just going to watch and see things unfold, but nobody in the team seemed to have any idea what they were doing here. "_Idiots. Hinowa is a closed off city which rarely sees visitors outside of thugs. Of course he's going to feel intimidated by a group of strangers..._" He thought to himself, passing a glance at Taberu.

"Old man," he states aloud, his eyes hovering slowly on the tip of the sword he was holding against them, "we're not here to hurt you. We just happened to be passing by here to restock and rest. If you're so insistent on us leaving, we'll be quick in what we have to do. I understand that your city doesn't trust outsiders, but equally..."

His gaze moved to look him directly in the eye, his cold blue eyes hardening like a blade. "If you're wanting a fight, then I see no reason in denying you that right."

"Clearly he's not of a right mind. I don't think...oh...well, that looks a little suspicious doesn't it?" Mion said pointing to the storage cabinet, a steady flow of blood seeping out of it.

At this, Ren arched an eyebrow, his attention momentarily flickering to the red stains on the floorboard, then looked back at the store owner, interest rekindled. "You're certainly not doing yourself any favours, are you? You have, however, piqued my curiosity." He said, taking out his tantō.

"Therefore," he paused, "I have a few questions for you. Of course, it's within your rights to decline, but it's also within my right to, ah, be a little more forceful with my measures. You're the one who provoked us first, after all."


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Mar 24, 2014)

*Shiryu*

_Damnit!_

Another gust of air passed Shiryu's neck as the massive scythe blade swung by, unnervingly close. The bridge was thumping and creaking from the furious back-and-forth. Shiryu had managed to cirlce around the attacker, using what little space the already narrow bridge afforded to at least make sure that this person was no longer facing Bob. 

His spear shuddered from defending another close hit, the blade on the tip ring in protest.

_Hang in there..._, Shiryu thought to himself, willing his spear to endure the battering. 

_If I could just make some space-_

Suddenly a bright light loomed from behind Shiryu's opoonent accompanied by a wave of dry heat. It cast a dark shadow on the scythe-weilding bandit who smirked against the bright red and yellow back-drop. "Looks like my colleage is getting serious..." he laughed.

Shiryu's gaze shifted focus to behind the man to see Aoshi at the far end of the bridge, staring down a massive fireball expelled from the shorter attacker's mouth.

_Evade! Evade! Why isn't he moving!?_

Shiryu watched helplessly as his just found co-worker was completely consumed in flame. "Aoshi!!!" he screamed, taking half a step towards the carnage. All of a sudden, his vision was filled with shadow: "Pay attention!" the scythe wielder shouted, his massive figure looming over Shiryu, and blade almost at his throat swinging with enough force to cleave the young ninja into next week.

It was all Shiryu could do to throw himself backwards with all his might. The massive blade cut his roningasa's strap, sending the hat flying, and gashed into his forehead, just above the re-breather visor. The sudden bite of cold steel piercing the flesh was like a jolt, numbing shiryu to the searing stinging sensation which followed the cut. Shiryu's ungainly, desperate evasion had saved his life but sent him flying backwards in a completely uncontrolled fashion. He sailed through the air for a moment before crashing into the bridge surface with a thud, landing hard enough that he banged the back of his head against the sun-baked wooden walkway.

"Ugh", Shiryu groaned, rolling onto his side and clutching the back of his head, trying to get to his feet as quickly as possible. He managed to rise to one knee before an ominous shadow towered over him again.

"Too late~", the scythe-wielder laughed as he executed a powerful upward attack, sending the entirety of his weapon's blade through Shiryu's chest, the tip bursting out of his back. The attacker then simply clicked his tongue. The form of Shiryu impaled on his weapon suddenly exploded in a puff, replaced by a wooden sign which read "Grass and Rain Bridge - warning, surface is slippery in wet weather".

Shiryu was crouched some distance away on the bridge railing where the unfortunate sign had once stood. Without his roningasa, his scruffy black hair was now clearly visible, mixed with some of the blood which oozed from the cut on his forehead. He was thankful for his re-breather visor here, since it kept the blood from flowing into his eyes.

"Well, I guess you aren't *completely* worthless", the attacker scoffed. He dexterously twirled his scythe in a manner that caused the sign to instantly shatter into tinder and splinters. Shiryu simply scowled at him through obscured eyes. The young ninja nestled his spear in the crook of his arm and formed two handseals:

"_Refracting Haze Technique_" he aggressively whispered, raising his open, downward-facing palms to his chest. In synch with his action, three tiny streams of droplets rose up from the river below, surrounding Shiryu in a bubble which was opaque for a moment before turning clear.

"Hmm~? What's this?" the man grinned. "A shield? Surely you must realize that won't work?" He raised his scythe up and brought it to rest across his shoulders, using his free hand to point at the blade. "Didn't you notice?"

"I did", Shiryu defiantly said. "I felt it when you cut me. I was sure for a moment you had missed... that blade... has chakra on it." 

"Bingo!" the man chimed. "Apart from deceiving opponents about how much room they have, it is also particularly effectvie at cleaving through chakra based barriers. Hehehe, you're done... boy."

"We'll see", Shiryu muttered as he exploded from the railing, leaping into the air and bounding at the man with a single step, twirling his spear and body as he did, building a massive amount of momentum into a single strike.

"Hahahaha, you idiot!" the man laughed, moving to meet Shiryu with a much more reserved but ultimately, faster attack which would intercept the young ninja before he could completely his own attack. The massive scythe swung forward, surging to decapitate Shiryu and when it sliced through the water shield with consummate ease, the bandit realized his mistake. Upon breaking the shield, the image of Shiryu distorted and shattered to reveal his true position in his attack, a full 20cm below where the bandit had aimed his attack. "S-shit!" was all he could manage but it was too late as he had already committed to his strike. 

Missing his, Shiryu's blow instead, connected. He struck with the steel cap at the bottom of his spear rather than the blade, delivering a crushing blow directly to the man's temple. He struck with such force that the bandit was knocked out cold while still standing. His grip on his scythe went limp and the weapon flew from his hands, sailing over the bridge railing and down to the river below. He body rotated slow and began to fall, tipping slowly like a great tree that was felled. Shiryu completed his attack with a flourish and watched as the man's comatose body struck the walkway at the same time as his weapon clattered into the shallow water down below with a thunderous splash.

"You relied too much on your eyes..." Shiryu whispered, before quickly straightening and turning his attention to Aoshi, whose status he did not know. The fire still blazed on the far end of the bridge, completely engulfing any sign of Shiryu's teammate. The man who had done the deed looked mockingly over his shoulder, not seeming to care that his fellow bandit just got cold-cocked.

"Get back!" Shiryu shouted., unleashing a little flurry of shuriken's, in the fat bandit's general direction and expending his whole arsenal. He was actually pretty bad with throwing weapons, but he had to get this enemy to back off somehow. He had to believe there was still time to do something for Aoshi.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Mar 24, 2014)

*Ren Houki, Liquid Time*

___________​
The Houki grimaced, looking at the boulder and the surrounding training dummies; battered, torn, and cut slightly in several places but not quite completely broken. Never broken. Was this the extent of his power? The dummies were simple enough, but destroying the boulder completely was a task on a completely different scale. The stone was impermeable and harder to pierce into, and it was also significantly thicker.

Nevertheless, he persisted, his right hand moving through a blur of familiar hand seals as electricity generated within his body, before conducting through the air and taking form in the shape of a glowing ball the size of his hand, floating just behind him. "_I've managed to keep its size consistent for a while, at least._" He observed, then closed his eyes.

The pearl flickered and glowed, faint branches of lightning flowing and cackling from it. This was, however, a relaxing noise to Ren. It was to him what the sound of waves crashing against the shore might have been to other people; he felt at home with the sound, and it soothed him. "_To understand how to use this jutsu properly, I need to understand the element itself. To begin with, raiton was never created to pierce - only to stun. Concentrating it to the point where it's able to cut anywhere near as effectively as a fūton technique takes a great level of chakra control. Compressing wind into a blade is easy. Doing the same with lightning is not; especially when there's no momentum behind it like with the raikiri and chidori techniques..._"

He opened his eyes. "Now I get it." Ren muttered, his lips forming into a smirk. Reaching out his hand, the pearl floated  steadily, until it condensed further and formed at the tip of his index finger instead. Looking at the boulder, his eyes scanned it for a weak point; the section which had taken the most damage from his incessant barrage of attacks. Finding a small crack to the side, Ren quickly rushed forward, exploding with a shunshin, then jumped up, his arm extended backwards.

"Lightning Style: Thunder Pearl." The shinobi said, a trail of lightning following behind his fingers as he guided his hand towards the opening, then shot. A chain of white shot out, lighting up the area for the briefest of moments, a cloud of brown and grey whirling as it made impact. Landing just outside of the area, Ren waited patiently, but eagerly, for the results to appear.

Another crack. This time bigger, and much more noticeable than the last, a cylindrical hole lining where his jutsu had struck. "Excellent."


----------



## Axelthewanted (Mar 24, 2014)

Qualia Mioda & Kujo Kategiri
Comrade of the Forgotten Plains












?Yes? I?m Tenzu Memori? please don?t yell at me? I don?t like it.?

Said the nervous newcomer as both Qualia and Kujo discussed his presence.  Qualia looked at Tenzu with a disappointed expression on her face, she thought at least as a ninja he would have more guts or be more brave at protecting himself, but that wasn't the case. This kid, no this ninja is to be her partner and comrade from this point on and he doesn't seem to have slightest intent to even defending himself in a conversation. 

"Oh boy..."

She said with a hint of displeasure on her tone. Kujo took another glanced at the boy. It was hard to believe that a boy like this could have passed the ninja academy but on the other hand the most amazing people in history weren't very normal either and neither was she. A smile started to form on her gentle face, she then stepped into between the two to gather their attention. 

"Ok kids, now that we're all here I think it's best we get to know each other a bit more.

===========================================================================


Moments later Qualia and Tenzu were sitting before their teacher. Tenzu sat on the ground's soil with his legs  extended and eyes set on his new sensei and Qualia sat beside him  with her legs crossed. Kujo was standing looking down to them, having one hand  resting on her waist while the other just hanged in the air. The training ground remained calmed, having soft, relaxing breezes and the sun shined warmly comforting beings below it with care. It was surrounded by a grown forest and a pond that gave life to the area. A nice day to just sit back and relax. Qualia being her impatient self was the first to break the ice.

"So what are we suppose to say about ourselves Sensei?"

"Well to make an official introduction, tell us your name, things that you like and dislike, what are your hobbies, and what are your goals."

"Um... ok then."

Qualia said wondering and doubting the usefulness of this activity, nevertheless she took a deep breath and then spoke. 

"My name is Qualia Mioda. I like music, ice cream and training. I don't like bieng looked down upon nor to be disrespected. My hobbies.... well... I guess I like to sing from time to time but I really love learning to become stronger. As for goals..."

She searched for an answer for that question for a second or two. Not having much to say she came up for what road would she be taking from here on out.

"My goal is to become stronger and independent. I don't want to be known as a girl who depends on her father to get her what she want and get her out of trouble. I will make my own legacy."

Kujo gazed at Qualia. Her goal had no real destination, no end. It's a remarkable trait to have. It's a journey of finding herself. Kujo smirked at her as sign of approval of her goal, then directing her garnet painted eye at Tenzu.

"Very well. How about you Tenzu?"​


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 24, 2014)

*Taberu, Hinowa...*

Taberu sat there, listening to what was said, but focused on the red fluid leaking from the cabinet.  She reaches over and sets her hand down in the blood, before turning it back around licking it off.  Her eyes pinpoint, muscles tense.  “It's human.” she licks her lips, a grin sprawling across her face.  “...fresh and delicious.” she lets off a shiver before turning to the rest of them, a look of hunger on her face.

“I'm opening it.” she reaches for the cabinet, grabbing hold of the door, and pulling it open roughly.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Mar 24, 2014)

*Ren Houki, Liquid Time*

___________​
A voice rang behind him; it was familiar, dripping with arrogance and conceit. "My, my. Looks like Ren is all grown up." Ren turned around, his facial expression remaining impassive as he sized up the young man who just arrived.

"_Tall, lanky, silver hair and blue eyes. A Houki?_" He assessed, then finally responded to the stranger. "The fact that I don't know who you are, even though you're in my clan, shows that you're likely not worth my time. You can leave now." Ren stated, before turning around to examine the boulder once more.

At this, the smug smirk on the other Houki's face faded away slightly, but he wasted no time in putting it back up again before attempting to continue his sass with renewed vigour. "Just becaus-"

"I'm sorry. You seem to be under the impression that I actually care." Ren cut off, then gave a loud sigh before turning around to look at his kin once more. "But I suppose I'll humour you. What do you want?"

"I want to fight you." He smiled, then paused, his faux-amiability slowly replacing itself with a more malicious tone, greased with almost palpable spite and anger. "Everybody in my family is always talking about Ren Houki. The prodigy who graduated in a year, the one who will lead the clan in the future. How they wish _you_ were their son instead. When I beat you here, they'll be talking about me - Lio Houki, instead."

Ren laughed, his chuckle echoing through the training field as he brought a hand to cover his face as his head lolled back. Tilting it forward again, the Houki slid his hand down so that it was covering only his mouth instead. "Amusing. I pity your delusions, but your family isn't wrong. You _are_ inferior to me." He said, then moved his hand towards his tantō. Likewise, Lio also reached for his own weapon - a stylized kunai with two separate edges protruding out of the blade.

"Go on, I'll give you the first move. After all, it's only fair of me to give the upper hand to a weaker opponent." Ren smiled, his weapon still by his side, his body yet to move into a defensive position. This was a taunt to get him to act rashly, and also a way to see how his opponent moved and fought in battle.

"You arrogant..." But before he finished off his insult, the Houki ran, going for a lunge with his kunai with the intention of disarming.


----------



## Sumon (Mar 24, 2014)

*Shinomori Aoshi*

“Self-dependency, care... All my life I’ve lived on my own, I took care of myself, never asked for help. I was never asked for help as well... I was never an important figure to anyone. I’ve never made any promises. Nobody has depended on me like I’ve never depended on anyone myself. Relying on someone else is a flaw of the weak. But what is this urge that I feel, this contempt towards my very own wish to let everything go? To let it go and just meet what is inevitable – death. Everyone will die eventually, so why can’t I die now? Is this because someone is relying on me? If relying was for the weak, then what being relied on makes me? Does that make me weak as well? Or does that actually make me strong? I don’t know which is which anymore..."

Aoshi walked towards the clich? that was a bright light at the end of a dark tunnel. He walked slowly with confidence. For the first time in many years he had a smile on his face, a genuine wide smile. He knew where he was going and nobody could stop him. Nobody was even around to stop him. It was dead dark all around. But suddenly a familiar voice echoed from the opposite direction of the light. The voice was so silent and weak, but yet so powerful that it had made Aoshi stop.

“Aoshi!!!” 

The boy turned his head around to nothing, with his body still pointing at the light. Looking at the darkness for a few seconds, he couldn’t see anything. And even though he was ready to move on and proceed with the walk towards the light, his body just wouldn’t let him do that. He couldn’t even turn his head a single inch away from the darkness. It had felt like he was at the bottom of an ocean pressured with all the water in the world. Aoshi had never felt so weak before...

“What’s going on? What’s happening to me?” Questions started racing in Aoshi’s mind. He was so close to making his long awaited dream come true that any obstacles in the way was making him second guess his dream as a whole. For many years the boy had wanted to die. And when this golden opportunity had presented itself, it just didn’t feel right. 

A view of Shiryu bleeding flashed in total darkness, making Aoshi gasp. Another flash of unprotected, weak Bob at the mercy of dark robed individual appeared. Memories of the mission and the encounter with 2 enemies had started coming back to Aoshi’s head. _“Bob, Shiryu!”_ He thought and finally all the weight had been lifted off his shoulders. He could move once again and knew exactly what to do next. Aoshi couldn’t leave both Bob and Shiryu unsupervised against two aggressors. The boy had to protect them, it was his duty. They didn’t deserve to die and Aoshi had to make sure that didn’t happen.

Aoshi opened his eyes and found himself completely enveloped in intense flames. He dropped sheathed hot katana on the ground, causing a sonorous sound in the process as it had bounced off the ground. He clenched his teeth out of pain, trying to endure all of it while standing in firm position. Some of his skin had already been scorched while his body temperature remained cold despite the hot flames. Aoshi raised his cold, heavy hands in front of himself slowly, trying to see how bad he was really hurt... His pupils widened upon seeing the hands.

Despite intense flames all around the boy, Aoshi’s hands were... frozen! He scanned himself from feet to chest, and found himself all covered up in a thick layer of ice. Only once had the boy seen this anomaly and that was exactly 10 years ago, when his parents had tried to kill him. Back then this mysterious ice had saved his life by deflecting a blade. Now, the ice had saved him by absorbing most of the damage from the fireball. 

Aoshi’s focus changed to what was happening nearby, as he tried to evaluate what had happened while his mind was drifting. Remaining invisible from the outside, he could very well see what was happening from within the fire. He was happy that both Bob and Shiryu were fine despite minor injuries for the latter. Aoshi also felt admiration towards Shiryu, who had used some kind of water style jutsu and knocked out his opponent using blind spot. The boy thought he’d partly copy his new teammate’s tactic and use the shorter aggressor’s blind spot, too.

"Get back!" Shiryu shouted, while throwing some shurikens towards Aoshi’s direction. Seeing that the aggressor’s focus had shifted and he didn’t follow the fire anymore, Aoshi grabbed hot from flames sheathed katana and jumped out of the fire with the very last strength he had. While in the mid-air, pieces of ice fell off the boy, exposing burnt skin to refreshing breeze of air, and one shuriken that Shiryu had thrown hit Aoshi in his back. Nevertheless, he still felt strong and carried the sneaky attack on.

“Eat shit, you asshole!” Aoshi said upon landing next to the aggressor, right before swinging the sheathed katana and hitting the back of aggressor’s head with the blunt brass sheath, knocking him out cold. Next to him, Aoshi had collapsed on the ground face first himself, with pieces of ice still partially covering some parts of his body and the shuriken sticking out in his back. Aoshi had no strength left whatsoever.


----------



## Kei (Mar 25, 2014)

That Summer Arc; Part Ten​
Zyana never had a dad, so calling someone father was a bit awkward when she first came here and met Father Geri. Father Geri ran the local church and orphanage, though it was more orphanage than church because no one really came or so she could tell. It always seemed empty when service was in secession, though Father Geri with his salt and pepper hair would preach his sermons no matter how many people came in or left. Even when it was just one, he would preach as though he was preaching to a stadium full of people.

Zyana didn?t know whether to admire that trait or sign him up to the nearest mental ward, though it wasn?t a debate that he followed his religion heavily.

?Do you wish to talk Zyana?? He asked her kindly, ?At this age, there must be a lot of things you want to know but cannot ask because of the state of your mother?s affairs.?

Zyana frowned a bit, ?Sakura was talking again? Man, he knows how to run his mouth a lot.? 

?Well, he can?t tell a lie in the house of the lord now can he?? Geri smiled innocently, despite his looks this man was the most dangerous! He would tote around his cross and prayer beads, he would recite the words of the lord with convection every day, but something about him and the way he smiled made Zyana think he was dangerous.

??.Are you sure you aren?t a devil in disguise father?? Zyana asked cocking her head as she tried to get a good look at him

?I am truthfully offended!? Geri bellowed at her before intertwining his fingers tightly together, ?Good lord forgive this child! She doesn?t know what she is talking about!?

Zyana couldn?t help but smile as the man prayed heavily for the sake of her soul. Geri had that type of ability, which he could make someone smile no matter what has happened, it was like a ray of sunshine after weeks of rain. That was his gift from god if god gave out any, which was definitely   seemed like a possibility. 

?I was joking!? Zyana smiled before shaking her head, ?Don?t take it so serious father!?

?How can I not!? Geri said before kissing his cross, ?I would need tons of cleansing after this! I can?t believe that you see the devil in me! I lead the life of a clergy man for so long!?

Zyana held her sides as she began to laugh. Zyana truthfully found her favorite pass time when she wasn?t adventuring or doing things with her mother, and it was teasing the Father. No matter how many times she has done it, it felt as though it got better and better with each passing day. 

She felt a rough hand being placed on top of her head before russling her hair gently?

Zyana looked up to see Geri looking down at her, ?There we go, that?s the smile I know so well?? He said

Maybe Zyana didn?t have a dad, and maybe he walked out on her and her mother. Maybe he died in a tragic accident or didn?t know Zyana exist, though something was true, and it was that Father Geri seemed as though he would be the perfect father. 

?You had a face that I never want to see again?? Geri said, his light hearted ways seemed to die down before taking on a warm coat with each word he spoke to her, ?I want everyone on this island to be happy, so do you mind sharing your troubles??

Zyana couldn?t help but smile from under his huge hand, ?You are truthfully the devil Father??


----------



## Bringer (Mar 25, 2014)

*Shurui Yamanaka*

The weight that had been applied on her head, threatening to crush it had been knocked off. What in the world was going on, inanimate objects were ramming into the kids that had just tormented the girl. Or that's what it appeared like. Shurui presumed this was Otoroe's doing, it would make sense considering she could utilize chakra threads. However apparently others utilized chakra threads in Sunagakura than the Yamanaka knew. 

After all the kids scurried off, the Yamanaka's savior revealed himself. A boy; who was about her age. Shurui was confused, why did he... Help her? Didn't all the kids of Sunagakure label her as traitor? However this isn't what bothered her. It was the fact she caused so much trouble. If she hadn't dragged her feet, if she had only hurried back home this would have never happened. The group of kids would have never gotten attacked, and person behind the chakra threads wouldn't have had to waste his time.

Even though... Even though she was at no fault, she couldn't help feeling as if it was her fault. She couldn't help feeling concern for the kids who beat her.

"I-I'm fine." She replied weakly pushing herself up. The kunochi promptly pushed her hair out of her face. "Y-You shouldn't have done that, you shouldn't have attacked them." The girl confessed.

"I'm g-grateful, but those poor kids are terrified now. T-They were just doing what they thought needed to be done." Shurui's words would surely confuse Satoshi, after all why would she feel such sadness for her attackers?


----------



## Chaos Theory (Mar 25, 2014)

*Zansatsu|Genin|Sunagakure*

*[The Conductor's Abode, Sunagakure]​*
[The New Sensei, Meeting the Conductor VII; Lesson One Pt.II;A Very Strange Girl]​
Satoshi scratched his head while he drew his eyes into a squint. With his face painted the way it was, it looked like a whole new face looked down on the girl, the devil himself with a wide mocking grin.  Finally with a light sigh his brows begins furrowing at the migraine that just loaded it super sledge and prepared itself to swing. He took a deep practiced breath. One he has had to do and quite often in his short life. Pulling a hand to the bridge of his nose he pinched down hard as the Super Mutant in his mind played ball. With a clobbering pulled swing Satoshi felt the pain start. Just behind his eyes and then as so often is the case it flowed down the front of his face like a rippling river and sat throne in the middle of his throat. And all of that was from his use of his puppet strings in a new manner. It always taxed him to move more than one object with a single hand much less single digits.

This girl, however, was a whole new level of... stupid was the word that came to mind initially But that would be crude and probably defeat the purpose of what he done. Even with her already blaming herself as she was already doing his train of thought has to be stalled. Satoshi squatted so that he could be on level with the Kunoichi. His eyes narrowed on her face, patting his clothing down he tries to find something he could give her to clean all the blood from her face. But there was nothing to be found, even though he usually kept all manner of things on him. Rags were particularity helpful with his puppet, to keep him clean. But with that option out the window, as it were he turns his attention to his left sleeve. With a twist the fabric stretches until a small pop is heard. Tearing a good portion of his sleeve it unzips with a ripping sound,  "That isn't very logical to say." is stated as if he'd rehearsed it, as there was no real substance. Just cold, calculated logic. His face still indifferent he looks to the bag that the children had scattered  in there unwarranted attack.

Flipping his free wrist he sends his strings out one by one he gathered the bag back together and drug it over to them. Pulling it to her he leaves it be as he looks back to her. He rolled the torn cloth in his hand and then holding it out to her he looks her in the eyes,  "They did what they felt need be done and you condone it? I did what I felt was right yet I get condemnation?" tilting his head his eyes widen then narrow again as he looked her over,  "Where is the balance in that? Why is it okay if you get hurt, but wrong if you get defended." He sighs after he asks the question,  "Tell me. What is so terrible that you've done that you get labeled 'traitor'?" Righting his head he stands while again holding his hand out, now both were offered to her. One with his sleeve and the other to help her onto her feet.


----------



## Bringer (Mar 25, 2014)

*Shurui Yamanaka*

Concern flooded the girl as the teen who had just saved her began to show signs of discomfort, presumably from fatigue for over utilizing the chakra threads.  Shurui however was unsure of how she could help the boy, so she just watched. Fortunately he seemed to have collected himself. This just made the kunoichi even feel more terrible about herself. She was causing him too much trouble.

She noticed him looking for something to wipe the blood from her face, and immediately she spoke up, however her voice barely audible. "O-Oh no need to do that" Her words probably fell on deaf ears. Shurui watched as he had ripped a piece of his sleeve off, and before she could once again speak up he said something.

It wasn't logical? 

The girl decided to keep quiet, to continue hearing what he had to say. Her eyes followed his strings as it collected her grocery bag and brought it towards her. After that the boy looked Shurui in the eyes, and immediately her eyes retreated downwards. She also kept her arm forward, as if she was trying to keep a wall between them. It's ironic, all this time she wanted somebody to show her kindness, but she never expected it to be under these circumstances.

The boy asked her a question, he asked her how she could condone their actions, but not condone him defending her. She took this as a cue to apologize. "I-I didn't mean it like that... Forgive me." Her voice was filled with guilt. As he continued, the girl began to go over every scenario in her head, as if she was preparing for an answer for every question he would ask.

"I-It's okay I got hurt because it was my fault. I-I knew they would attack me, and yet I take the same route to the grocery store everyday. T-They were not at fault. Besides... They were just playing around." She explained, but it seemed like she was grasping at straws for a reason. It was all her fault, it always had to be her fault. She would not accept it any other way. If it were their fault, then they would get punished, and then she would feel guilty. It was easier to accept the blame. 

Then he asked that question... That question that caused her to pause. Moments passed as she collected her thoughts as she formulated an answer. "It is because... My p-parents were spies for Konoha. So you can understand how I can be deemed traitor so easily by the children. W-We mustn't blame them."

Finally she accepted his hand, allowing him to pull her up. She also accepted the piece of cloth, and gently used it to wipe her face. _"This boy... He's not like the others."_ The girl looked at the cloth, it was already soaked in blood. "A-Again... My apologies for getting you involved in this. It's my fault for screaming." She followed the apology with bowing her head, to show the boy some respect.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Mar 25, 2014)

*[The Conductor's Abode, Sunagakure]​*
[The New Sensei, Meeting the Conductor VIII; Lesson One Pt.III;The Sins of the Father]​
Satoshi eyes widened, after all these moments trying to figure out why she would act the way she did all the ducks decided they were going to line themselves in a row.  Ever so slightly he trembled, it had been more than a while since he did so with rage. This village, for how good it could be, was just as terrible if not more so to its own. Long ago he'd felt that sting. The stinging backlash of bigotry and hate ~

_-7 Years Ago_

{It was a still evening in the Village of the Hidden Sand and toward the East end of town most lights were already out. Save the small Sakamoto Clinic that sat in the darkness alone, its soft lights bathing the streets in their warmth. 

Within, a small child no more than seven sat; a smile was plastered to his face as he played with two small Puppets. With the cross shaped tools in his hands he made the pair dance to a tune that only he could hear. A light hearted giggle escaped the child as in the back the sounds of bottles and rolling tables can be heard as his parents put the clinic to rest for another day. 

It wasn't  a bad life, no. Most days he'd be spending it with his father, in which they were in the family home. The small attic would double as the Business Workshop and all sorts of hammering and sawing was always going on.

"Now, now Satoshi, you don't always have to be in such a rush"

his father would often say with a pat on his head, "The wood will be here as long as it need be. The master piece within it, however, is very patience and only wants to come out when the time is right" is usually added he takes up too a block of wood. Satoshi would watch as his father looked it over, wood in Sunagakure was expensive them being in a desert. So each piece would have to be cherished and treated like a child. With nothing to deter his work, no imperfection to his eye to ruin the inner master piece the man set to work.

The young boy would always look on in awe as he shaped and sculpted the wood, he was a master in the highest degree to the boy. A role model to look up to and it filled  his heart with joy that he was part of this man's life. After the morning work came Satoshi's favorite part, he and his dad would gather some puppets and head further down into the neighborhood to him mom's clinic. There they'd pull out the old puppet stage. It wasn't pretty and it if he believed his mom, god himself sculpted this for the dinosaurs to be entertained. 

In a single file line he'd lead the children into the room and his father, in mask, would announce that day's show before bringing Satoshi's other sibling to bare, to play on the small stage. But, but as is with all good things. Most don't last and as the child sat in his innocence the door to the clinic explodes in sending glass and torn metal everywhere. 

The young boy reels, but he wasn't scathed as a figure stood over him. His eyes widened as hood on the person was pulled back pass the horns and the child's eyes widen 



Kiyoko?

"You have to come with me Satoshi.." But before the old woman could finish her statement ninja appear in the room, all Jonin level. One held a Kunai dripping with blood, "Hand the child over old woman." The woman stands defiant though,  "Get behind me child"}

_-Present_

Satoshi puts a hand on the girl's shoulder,  "The sins of father does not pass to the child." this statement had life to it, something that the others didn't.  "It is not for others to judge you on the deeds of your family. But according to your own merits.....

....

My name is Sakamoto, Satoshi." ~


----------



## Bringer (Mar 25, 2014)

*Shurui Yamanaka*

The girl still refused to meet his eye, she just couldn't bear it. She just continued to gently rub her face with the cloth he ripped from his sleeve. Shurui let out a small gasp as he placed a hand on her shoulder, and she nudged backwards just a bit before stopping herself. Satoshi began to comfort the girl, and to try and explain to her that the sins of her parents shouldn't be placed on her. The thing was... She agreed with him. She really did.

"I-I'm aware of that." She paused as she began to think of what she would say next. "B-But that's simply not how they think. We shouldn't judge them for a difference in a opinion." She looked up ever so lightly to meet the boys eye. "Isn't that why the whole split between white and black began? Due to a difference in a opinion?"

The girl quickly shook her head, as if she was trying to shake the thought out of her head. "F-Forgive me for boring you with political talk." She once again apologized. "My name is S-Shurui. Shurui Yamanaka."


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Mar 25, 2014)

*Shiryu*

The man seemed unfazed by Shiryu's tactic. He batted the shurikens away and turned to face him. Shiryu steeled himself for further conflict, until what happened next took him completely by surprise. Aoshi of all people came bursting forth from the searing flames, leaping into the air, covered in flame and steam and shouting a warcry. He looked like some sort of Oni leaping out of Hell. Shiryu winced for a moment as one of the deflected shuriken struck Aoshi but he seemed to continue his attack undeterred. The fat bandit looked up to see what had shocked Shiryu into motionlessness, only to present Aoshi with the round, ripe target of his shining forehead. Like his colleague, he was knocked out standing, and both he and Aoshi fell to the ground in unison.

Shiryu stood still for a moment, trying to mentally process what the hell he just witnessed. He quickly shook his head though and cautiously approached. "Is it over!?" Bob squealed, still flat on his backside where Aoshi had thrown him earlier.

"Be quiet!" Shiryu snapped. "Stay there..."

He approached the fat bandit lying flat on his back and gave the man a little prod with the sharp end of his spear. No reaction. Satisfied that the enemy was subdued, he moved over to Aoshi. Tiny bits of frost and ice on Aoshi's body and clothing continued to hiss and steam from fire's intense hit. Shiryu grabbed the shuriken to remove it from Aoshi's back and even that was so cold it sent a chill up Shiryu's fingers.

_What the hell kind of ninjutsu is this....?_

He removed the shuriken and tossed it aside. The wound wasn't deep at all, mostly due to Shiryu's crappy proficiency with the weapon. He rolled Aoshi onto his back to look for any more serious injuries.

"Is he going to be alright?" Bob asked over Shiryu's shoulder.

"I told you to stay where you were", the teenage shinobi sighed. never-the-less, he relented to answer Bob's question who seemed slightly skittish about how quickly the situation had escalated. "Yeah, he seems ok, I think... some minor burns, but I think he is just passed out from exhaustion..."

"That ninjutsu he used, I saw it. Saved my life it did", Bob marvelled. "Will young Aoshi-kun wake up?"

"He better", Shiryu sighed, looking down at Aoshi, "I'm sure as hell not carrying him back to Amegakure..."

While Shiryu was rummaging through his stachel, looking for some items to apply basic first aid, Bob had moved over to where the fat man lay and began patting him down, like he was looking for something.

"What are you doing?" Shiryu inquired with a sideways glance, continuing to work on Aoshi.

"Hm? Ah..., you know... er, looking for identification and stuff. You know, to find out who these people are that would want to attack me."

"You should leave them where they are. This is evidence for Amegakure's security forces. Leave it to them." Shiryu answered in a very guarded manner.

"Right... right. As you say..." Bob replied, still looking down at the bandit's body, scanning for something. Shiryu continued to suspiciously eye his employer when some strange chanting and droning beat drew his attention.

"_Put the fire out. Put the fire out. Hut hut hut hut, put the fire out!_"

A quaint little village fire brigade came up along the road in a wierd little jogging march. Their red and white flags and banners fluttered in the growing breeze and they even had a little kid with a small hand drum with them.

"Company halt!" the supposed leader shouted, bringing the procession to a halt. He looked so old that Shiryu was surprised that he even made it here from wherever the village was. "Water archers to the fore! Fire at will!" he shouted. Three members from his troop stepped forward to confront the fire caused by the bandit. The all formed handseals in unison. 

"Archerfish Technique!"

The three spat forth powerful streams of water, attacking the fire's base and rapidlly quelling it. While they worked and the rest of the brigade continued to chant to encourage them, the old lead firefighter came over to Shiryu and Bob. "We saw the smoke from the village and figured there must be some trouble at the bridge. What's all this then?" He regarded the strange scene with strange look like he'd seen stranger things. Shiryu didn't even want to know.

"We were attacked. My teammate and I were escorting this man to Kusagakure when we were accosted at the bridge by these two men." Shiryu explained plainly, although his voice did have a little tone to it at the 'this man' part of his explanation.

"Hm, hm, I see. Took 'em out huh? That's our Amegakure shinobi for you. You young'uns need any assisstance?" The old man asked.

"Please", Shiryu replied. 'My teammate needs time to recover and some treatment for these burns."

"No problem, you can come back with us to the village. We'll take care of it there", the old man smiled. "As for those two... we'll send word to Amegakure to come roud up these hoodlums."

Bob winced slightly behind Shiryu but said nothing. "Thank you sir", Shiryu said, giving a little bow of his head.

"Hm, maybe I should continue on",  Bob suddenly suggested. "I've put you kids through some trouble and all, and Kusagukre isn't too far-"

"No~, you're our responsibility until you get to Kusagakure. Until then, you are coming with us", Shiryu said with some finality.

"Well, alright then', the old firechief chuckled just as his firefighters beat down the last of the flame. "This way. Hey, bring a stretcher over here..."


***​
The sun was setting, casting deep shades of red and purple across the darkening sky. Shiryu was sitting on the pattio railing outside the hut where Aoshi was recovering. Bob was over by the fire pit, laughing it up with the firefighters and villagers who were done with their day's work. 

They were in Crook Rock village, one of the many tiny farming communities which surrounded Amegakure and sustained its populace. Thin columns of smoke rose slowly from hut chimenys as cooking fires blazed away, preparing the evening meals. Shiryu had his re-breather down around his neck as he ate of a simple rice dish one of the villagers had graciously offered him. There was an identical bowl beside Aoshi where he lay, in case he woke up, but it was probably cold by now. Shiryu simply eyed Bob over his rice, trying to piece together everything the man had said and done up until this point. He remembered how apprehensive Bob looked when the Amegakure security forces came to get the two bandits and transport them back to the city. Now Bob was laughing and joking like nothing had happened. 

Shiryu sighed, grimaced and then immediately hissed as the change in his expression casued the bandaged wound on his forehead to sting. He still had a lot of training to do, there was little doubt about that. If that bandit had gotten the opening to use ninjutsu... the outcome could have been very different...


----------



## River Song (Mar 25, 2014)

SoulTaker said:


> *Cruel Summer VI
> That's Just The Way It Is
> Kazama Zerua*
> 
> ...



*Dee Kikkawa*

He stopped in front of her as if time stood still.  Dee was making her last gasp attempt, her chakra was fading fast but she thought she had enough to propel the lance one last time: perhaps she did or perhaps she would simply freeze up as she was attacked by Zeru. She would never know now, it was truly a battle of resolves and hers had lasted just that much longer, but that?s all that was needed. She had won, it was over.

She dropped her hands to her sides, the telekinetic field dissipating around her. She hung her head in exhaustion, her white blonde locks cascading in front of her face, some a pure white, others stained with mud and blood. It was almost picturesque. Exhaling she ran her hands through her stained hair and looked up at the sky before turning her head to Zeru.  Perhpas their scrape had went too far, she could see the fog behind his eyes as he stood there, and she probably looked in no better a state. But it had been worth it, it gave her the peace of mind she needed to allow him to go. She smiled at him, a bloody grin spread across her face. 
She walked towards him in slow steps, slightly limping, and when she reached him she looked him in the eyes and took his head between her hands.  She looked at him long and hard before she began to speak.

?I?m not happy about you leaving us, that being said I?m not going to stop you. Even if I wanted to I don?t think I could anymore, I?ve trained you almost too well, Listen to me, I have every faith that you?ll become an amazing ninja, but it has to be what you want to do, not just a way to pay the bills. You will be your risking your life everyday and you have to prepare for that. 

And don't ever think your alone just because you?re out in the big bad world, whatever happens you will always have be and Z, and you?ll always have a home, either with your mum or here at the farm, but there will always be something for you to come back to, and I want you to focus on that, getting through the missions so you can come back to us, all of us. Yes I know I do the same thing, but my parents have the rest to support them, your mum only has you, Zyana only has us and her mum. The three of us really rely on each other. So you have to come back to us. Don;t forget that this Isalnd loves you.?

It wasn?t very often Dee was sentimental, and as she placed a chaste kiss to his forhead she could feel herself welling up.

Suddenly her knee connected with Zeru?s groin

?First rule of being a ninja: Don?t let your guard down.?


----------



## Fagaoftheeastflames (Mar 25, 2014)

Tenzu Memori
Comrade of the Forgotten Plains

?Oh boy??

 I kept my arms up, covering my tear up face. By the holes of the sides of my arms, I was able to get a clear view of the stranger, no of my so called ?partner?s? face of disappointment, disbelieve, and etc. I feel ashamed of myself. Not able to fight back even after been confronted by someone, to cry when panicking.

 "Ok kids, now that we're all here I think its best we get to know each other a bit more.?

The tall stranger said with a sigh and while putting her hand on her forehead with, and to be honest, I agree with her. I put my arms down, reviling my tear-up face. The only though in my mind was that we should know each other before tearing each other?s throat with words and violence.

I sat down in the open sun, legs spread out, and hands on the ground. My new partner set next down next to me, but I didn?t pay much attention to her. My eyes are set on the sensei, to be exact her eye patch that covers her left eye. 

"So what are we suppose to say about ourselves Sensei?"

 My companion said shaking with anxiety.

"Well to make an official introduction, tell us your name, things that you like and dislike, what are your hobbies, and what are your goals."

After Qualia said her introduction, my sensei looked at Qualia smiling because she approved of Qualia?s introduction. 

"Very well. How about you Tenzu?"

  My sensei said looking at me with her sharp looking eye, expecting something out of me. 

?Well? My name is Tenzu Memori. What I like are sweets and water? I guess? I dislike been Yelled at... and I don?t have any hobbies or any goals per say...? 

I turned my head a bit, confused if that was all I needed to say.

?I that all I need to say??


----------



## Kei (Mar 25, 2014)

That Summer Arc; Part Eleven ​
There was something about the interior of a church that calmed her. Maybe it was the stained glass that let the light shine in many different colors or it was the old organ that even though it saw better years, seemed to carry some sort of prestige. Zyana never doubted that Geri loved the church, he did his best and she could tell by how well the inside was kept. Not everyone in the village cared for the church, though sometimes they lend a helping hand. 

When it came to Geri how could you not?

The way he greeted you in the morning, and the way he took care of the children that didn?t have a home. Even now if Zyana strained her ears, she could hear the shuffling of tiny feet up above her. Geri was no doubt someone who followed the words of his religion, Zyana never really understood the words or concept of his religion or where he even found it. She just knew that it must have been good if Geri was just following the basic words.

?Do you want to do this in the confession room?? Geri asked before pointing to two small boxes, ?Many people come here believe it or not, even though they know its me.?

Zyana shook her head before sitting down on one of the church pews, ?They might know its you, but you don?t know its them. And I doubt that will help my situation now, maybe next time.? 

Geri made her move over a bit before sitting down next to her. For a minute they didn?t say anything to each other, they only looked far off, she didn?t know where to start or even how. So just staring at the stained glass that was arranged in a way to make it look like a green field, it was as good as she could get. She looked at Geri who also was staring off at the distances, but it seemed as though he could do this forever, waiting for her?

And that?s what warmed her too him?

She looked down at her hands before she heard him begin, ?Sakura talks so highly of you and your mother?? He began, ?I might not know anything about your mother for these past five years, but you Zyana are proof that she is a wonderful teacher.?

Zyana let out a pity laugh, ?Or the worst!?

?That might be true, ?Geri laughed, ?But she has a remarkable daughter and that is what matter??

Zyana blushed as she looked up at him, he smiled down at her and she knew that he wasn?t just saying that. And if he was just saying things to warm her up, he was doing a damn good job at it.

?Um?Thanks?? Zyana smiled weakly before looking away, the plants in the corner of the room got really interesting all of a sudden.

?No problem, but that aside?? Geri began getting to the gist of the matter, ?You looked scared, do you mind me asking??

She felt her shoulders lower, ?Remember this is the house of the lord, do not disrespect him with lies.?

Zyana sharply turned to him and pouted. She puffed up her cheeks with all the air she could, which made Geri laugh before poking at them letting the ear escape through her lips. Once all the air escaped, she couldn?t help but laugh. She wanted to laugh, she wanted to forget those man?s dark eyes, those eyes of a man that seemed so void of life?.Of anything for that matter?

?I saw a man?.? Zyana began looking at Geri, she wanted him to believe her because even she didn?t know what was true or not. ?He was wearing all black, and he was smoking, I thought he was a tourist, but??

She looked down when she remember those sharp eyes piercing through her flesh, ripping at her as if trying to find something, something she couldn?t even see herself.

?His eyes Geri?It was really scary?? She explained, ?Like?There was nothing there?It was empty Geri! As if?As if??

?You were staring into darkness?? Geri asked, Zyana didn?t realize that he had grasped her shoulders tightly. Was she scared? Anyone in their right mind who saw that man would be scared! Just one look at him and just the enormity of his atmosphere comes to light. 

?Yeah?Darkness?A void?? 

?Like an abyss??


----------



## Kei (Mar 25, 2014)

That Summer Arc;Part Twelve ​
Humans were social beings so they thrived on social interactions with others. It?s how they develop and grow into the beings that people see today. Emotions, feelings, interactions, and everything that everyone did daily as if was nothing was actually a string of complex chemical reactions and basic instincts. It was a lie that people could live on their own away from their own kind, it could be so hurtful to their health not only mentally and emotionally but physically as well. 

Zyana remembered stumbling upon a study that her mother allowed her to read. It was about a scientist who recorded his studies on a pair of little girls that were raised by wolves. The older sister was found scavenging for food, at first the people thought she was a common pickpocket but looking closely she had nothing on so they decided to follow her without her knowledge. The older sister had took them back to a cave, and the scientist deduced that this was where they were raised. They were so surprised at how skinny and unhealthy they were but somehow they managed to survive on their own.

The scientist instantly thought it was a good idea to take them away from their cave and raise them as normal human beings. The records had gotten dark by that time, Zyana remembered her mother telling her it wasn?t a story to tell children late at night but it was reality, and maybe that was what scared Zyana the most. 

The children couldn?t learn the language of the scientist that was trying to teach them. They couldn?t process the simple actions that a normal human being would learn by the age of five. The oldest sister who appeared to be around nine learnt about 20 words before dying because some unknown illness. The illness took her slowly, and the scientist was wondering what was going on, when she died he was strictly made sure the youngest, age 7, survived?

She died a couple months after her sister?

The scientist made his observation that humans need other human?s beings to live and taking away that crucial development when young could lead to horrible complications in life?

So how come he looked as if no one had held him? Touched him? As if there was nothing there?

?Zyana?? Geri broke her train of thought and he had inched her closer to him, ?There is such a horrible world out there and the sad thing is, one day you and every other child will have to experience the trials and tribulations of becoming an adult.?

Zyana couldn?t help but looked confused, but Geri went on?

?An adult like that had experience the worst the world had to offer, he has lost, been lost, and probably kicked other from their straight forward path. All or the sake of making a living he had to do and witness many horrific things??

Somewhere along the line, Geri had lost that priest felling, and each word that leaked out of his mouth made him grab her tighter.  It wouldn?t be too long before she would have hand prints on her shoulder, but she didn?t move or say a thing as he looked at her. No, he wasn?t truthfully looking at her, but he was looking through her as if someone else was there. 

?He lost guidance Zyana?? Geri said simply before letting her go, ?You must pray for those who have those eyes??

Zyana looked at Geri, and she waited patiently for him to say those words, those words that were true to his faith. Although he never said them, she slowly worked up the courage to ask those words

?What about helping them?? 

Geri shook his head, ?You can?t pull anyone out of that abyss Zyana?You can only fall into it yourself??

Zyana looked away from Geri and looked back at the stained glass

_So even religion has it limits on helping people?_​


----------



## Kei (Mar 25, 2014)

That Summer Arc; Part Thirteen​
?Father??

She called out to him, somewhere along the line she knew that the man, his eyes even though Geri couldn?t feel them, affected him greatly. Though she wanted to know, probably to curve her own curiosity but to see Geri liked this, it was almost as if she would never get this chance to ask this again. Zyana didn?t know what egged her on, but something made her call out his name as if there was something left. 

Geri looked at her, he wasn?t a priest anymore, nor was he someone she could call father. Those eyes were as if they had broken in two. As if even though he was holding on to her, something cracked no matter how hard he squeezed. And she wanted to know what could possibly drive a man so kind to be so?Cold? That was clearly not the right words to describe the feeling that she was getting from him. It was as if there was nothing between them?

?Have you seen those eyes before Father?? She felt those words slip so easily out, like her brain was a sink and her mouth was a faucet, and something just turned the handles. 

He could deny the answer to her question, or write it off as if she didn?t need to know, but she will hear an answer. No matter what time it might come, she will make him promise her to tell him, because something in her heart itched and screamed. It wanted to know no matter how untactful she might come off she really wanted to know. 

Geri smiled at her, the scared little girl that he saw walking home was no more and it as if he was looking at a grown woman who had caught him cheating. Those eyes that stared at him, searching for answers that were clearly there somewhere,  and that made him chuckle to himself. 

?I?? Geri began, but she suddenly cut him off,

?There is no lying in the house of the lord, do not dare disrespect him.?  She said saying those words as if she was a mother condemning her child from bad actions, ?Be honest??

Geri smiled weakly at the young girl before taking a deep breath. 

?Before I came here, I was on the same path as he was, or headed into that direction, but I found something?? Geri said calmly, ?I found this place, and I was pulled out before I could get to deep in.?

Zyana didn?t know if that answer upset her because of the lack of detail, or it was an answer she would just had to accept.

?I can work with that?? Zyana said as she pulled out an apple from the messenger bag, before taking a huge bite

?It sounds as if you are disappointed!?


----------



## Cjones (Mar 25, 2014)

*Masami/Hisashi/Mari*

_Big ol Cluster​_
The young Nara stood ever petrified at the young woman in front of him. Still, no matter how terrifying she looked, today was his day, it was all or nothing. With that in mind he swallowed all his nerves with one giant gulp and snatched up her hands in his. A bit of a shock to the girl, but his grip gentle yet incredible firm. Ever slightly he moved his hands in a gentle caress, his way of trying to calm her, as he began to speak. 

"I-I just want you to know that I-" He declaration was cut short by a third party member entering the scene. 

Hisashi Fujibayashi. 

"Bull shit!" I shouted out. Incredulity was the word and that was the type of state I was in after observing the two, Marietta and that Nara kid, in front of me. The way he handled her hands gently and precise, staring so deeply into her eyes, and not to mention that big dumb Mad TV style smile that he shot her way.

How could he get that close and not get under that little mobsters skin?

?I call for the conversion of hell to the no!? 

?Uhh?Hisa?? 

I heard Masami call out to me, but I had already walked off. It didn?t take any more than a few seconds before I reached the pair. I looked over the boy and then turned my gaze back to the foreign born young lady in front of him. How exactly did he manage to pull something like that off? It was unheard of! ?Excuse me my dark haired  lad.? I softly brushed past him kindly, as I do have manners you know, and came face to face with she who was tougher than any boy or man, she who would handle and complete any task placed before, she?who didn?t look to please to see me. 

?Hot eye candy-? I started 

?It?s Marietta, capsice?? She interjected 

?If you would've let me finished, I would?ve gotten to that part.?

?Be lucky you even got to be in my face.?

?So you're threatening me now, _girl_??

?No, it?s a promise, _boy_.?

Masami stood alongside, who Hisashi referred to as that ?Nara kid?, watching the little squabble between both Marietta and he. This was honestly a new record for the two, a full forty second conversation before it erupted into an argument. Normally any type of interaction between the two would instantly, as fast as the snap of the fingers, turn into a royale. A gloved hand reached out to touch Shizuo in order to get his attention. He looked absolutely defeated and on the verge of tears. 

?I would like to apologize for the interruption, ser. I may not be who wanted to accompany you, but as it stands now, those two will be at each other?s throat for awhile?? 

"Yeah...it seems you're right." He sighed defeated, then walked off. 

_"Poor guy."_ Masami thought. With a quick look out the corner of her eye showed visible agitated young girl, a hand on her hip, and eyes in slits along with a boy who mimicked her stance. The only difference between the two being that he had a smirk plastered on his face. While it could look as if they were keeping their distance, the two of them were actually at each others throats. An inaudible sigh was all she could give before turning her attention back to where it was previously.

This was going to take a while.​


----------



## Kei (Mar 26, 2014)

That Summer Arc; End​
?Ah, before you go!?

Zyana turned around to Geri?s call, it was getting late, and she didn?t realize how much time has passed until she saw the amber colors of the sun set peaking its way through the windows of the church. So she had politely excused herself and Geri walked her out. They really didn?t say anything to each other, Geri tried to make conversation but it didn?t really turn out well. It was truthfully hard to carry on a conversation after that, even Zyana felt as she was drained mentally and emotionally. She just wanted to go home and rest?

The man and his eyes, and the nightmares, all of them will be forgotten soon, so she can enjoy her moments of freedom. Zyana mentally hit herself, how could she let herself get so down? If she didn?t smile and try to have fun, the world would pass her by and she?ll be left with nothing but regret!

?Are you planning to go to school Zyana?? Geri asked causing Zyana to stiffen up, ?The kids were wondering if you were going to be there.?

Zyana laughed weakly before scratching the back of her head, ?It?s that time already?? she asked, she hated those talk with the adults. 

?Yeah, summer is almost over and everyone going to report to class...? Geri said before turning his head at her, ?Are you not going to ask your mother if you can attend??

Zyana shook her head wildly, ?Um it?s not that! I just don?t know how to ask her!?

Her mother always taught her the things she thought was appropriate for her to learn. When Zyana even brought up the idea of actually going to school her mother almost had a fit. It was nothing but a low level place where they teach you things that will never apply to life in the long run, or so she says. Zyana tried many times, but after a while she stopped bringing it up, even now Zyana knew that Sakura graduated a long time ago and some of her friends graduated too?

She hasn?t even been to school yet?.

?Mmm, well you know you are of age?? Geri said, ?You can take the test to be placed in the class, sometimes I seen students take the placement exam and just graduate like that. It?s not that hard.?

Zyana felt as though there was new light being shined upon her, she could take the placement exam and if she did well enough she could graduate without even doing anything! Her mother wouldn?t even have to know she took it, basically get in and out.  Zyana felt happiness boil up inside her! It threaten to pop, and she was going to jump all the way home until she ran out of energy! 

But she kept herself straight and bowed politely at Geri?.

?Thank you, I will ask my mom if I can take it?? 

That was a blunt lie, but she wasn?t in church, so it didn?t count. Geri probably sensed it because he rolled his eyes at her.

?Alright, the school will be open tomorrow for registration, have Sakura take you.? Geri said, ?That boy has too much energy to spend any way.?

Zyana nodded and waved goodbye?

If she was willing to take the first step she would be able to do anything. If she passed the exam, she could prove something to her mother and most importantly herself.  There was a chance that she could do something other than be stuck at home while others have their fun and adventures. She wasn?t going to lose her way, everything seemed bright as day, though there was a cloud rolling. 

A huge cloud, that threaten to take everything in its wake, but at the same time no one would be threaten by this cloud at first look. It seemed small, not a tropical storm or a regular storm, no this storm came in a form of a person that was looking at young Zyana running up the hill back home. 

The man with the all black outfit watched the girl carefully, and she probably didn?t know what the future was going to hold for her, and in this case. 

_Ignorance was truthfully bliss?.​_


----------



## Chaos Theory (Mar 26, 2014)

*Zansatsu|Genin|Sunagakure*

*[The Conductor's Abode, Sunagakure]​*
[The New Sensei, Meeting the Conductor IX; Lesson One Pt.IV;The Sins of the Father II]​
Satoshi could literally say that for the first time in his entire life he was so dumbfounded over what he heard coming from this young girls mouth that he didn't quite have a response. Logic be damned seemed to be her go to answer. It was such a simply, complicated, thought process that he had to sit back and mentally take a deep breath.  Satoshi now went into multi-task mode as he didn't want to loose what Shurui was saying like he did with Setsu-Sensei when he thought he was knocked out by the Demon Kaz. 

His eyes relax to their normal state as he thinks about best course of action to take with her as it seemed that appealing to her common sense didn't quite work. So shelving that train of thought he thinks, as she continues to slowly speak, about grabbing her by the shoulders and possibly shaking some sense into her. No, that probably wouldn't go over too well, especially when you consider the fact that in her way of thinking. She'd believe that he to has turned on her so quickly after saving her. Reinforcing the train of thought that she wasn't worth saving in the process. 

His brows furrow in frustration while he bit his inner cheek. Either he was trying to over think this, or she was just that ... pathetic... No, he wouldn't use that word out loud either.... Damn you Sensei why in the world did this test of will and fortune have to be the first lesson. Tossing the book of the shoulder shake in the fire place he pulls another book, this one was on the logic path progressions that he, by hypothetic reasoning, could assert her life would take....  a few moments of thought on that however has the book back on the shelf, he didn't want to be known as a mental book burner now did he? Well maybe. With a mental sigh she finally relays her name as he did earlier.

"My name is S-Shurui. Shurui Yamanaka."​
Satoshi cups his chin with one hand and supports that elbow with the other. An eyebrow lifts in response. _'Where have I heard that name before?...

..
..
.

'The roots are Konohagakure but its not the history books that I know the name from, not even the global news, it was something more close to home. At least I know why she is branded a traitor, well other than that snip about her parents. Now I remember!'_ Mentally Satoshi slams a fist into a open palm eureka! moment. 

Fading back into his mind just briefly Satoshi walks over to his mental newspapers. Yes he knows his mind is messy, but this is how he likes it. In its original from. Sure in this day an time he could have used a word pad or something fancy. But he liked remembering it as it was when he read it.

Lifting a stack or two out of the way he grabs the paper he snagged in life from the library's you can't read section. Well your not suppose to go back there.. long story. But now he had an idea as he re-read over the article.

 "I would tell you not to be hard on yourself, but that would likely be a frivolous endeavor. As I'm sure the old lady has told you that time and again. Oh, and now I know why you kind of look familiar. Of course you were a lot younger in the article I read... But now I'm rambling. 

I could go on and on about how this is a bad way of living, but I think I'll just cut to the chase. And ask you a simple question Yamanaka, Shurui. Did the woman that saved your life do it so you could spend your days as a ghost? Because what you're doing isn't living." Satoshi's voice was back to that droll as he spoke the burning passion as he thought of his family was gone.

Turning to the side he scratches at the paint under his left eye and a warm flesh tone bleeds through.  "Your life is what you make it, not what you let other people make it." as Satoshi spoke he slid his hands into his pockets but it was only for a moment as a Kunai is pulled. 

 "You wanted to live that is why you screamed, so you _do_ have options. But let start slow." Dropping the Kunai into the sand he motions to the girl that is still stuck in the net swaying side to side. Her screaming had stopped and now it looked as if she was suffering from motion sickness.  "You can free her or you can not." ~


----------



## Vergil (Mar 26, 2014)

Hinowa.

As the door of the storage cabinet opened, predictably a body fell out of it. Perhaps a little harrowing was that it was the body of a child - no older than 5. He was beaten and stabbed. 

Taberu can tell, from her expertise with human flesh, that it was done only a few hours ago and it was definitely not a 'clean kill' but rather just a frenzied beating.

The shopkeeper screamed hysterically and lunged at the four of them, Mion being the closest of them; there was no rhyme or reason but a lot of emotion, despite his sword being partially melted. Mion dodged the panicked strike easily, slipped behind him, grabbed his head up and pressed her kunai against his neck, drawing a steady stream of blood.

"No more games mister, what's going on here? I take it this child is yours?" she asked evenly.

"Yes, but he's different - he changed! For a week now, he was trying to kill me! It started with threats. 'turn on my show....or else', then it was pictures he drew - only he was in it and he was holding a knife and my wife was holding me down. Then.....they plotted against me. There were needles in my rice. NEEDLES! Then finally he came at me.....with.....a knife and....then I..."

Kirisaki found the picture, covered in blood, but it didn't distort the picture. It was a family picture depicting mommy, son and daddy holding hands. Nothing else. Ren on the other hand found the 'knife' - simply a marker pen. 

"Hmm - what's going on here I wonder?" Mion mused, "I'm just going to take a guess here."

Mion used Kai on the man and his eyes blink a few times, focusing on the marker pen. He seemed surprised and then shook his head and the expression went back to panicked again.

"Th...the knife turned into a pen....Why are you trying to play tricks on me?!" he yelled angrily.

(INT 3+ Its a reasonable guess that it's a genjutsu but something seems off - if one were to assume that the entire village were to succumb to this then just how powerful was this user casting it? The fact that Mion used Kai to dispel it but the genjutsu came back is an indication that it was continuously being cast. Simply dispelling the genjutsu was not enough - they had to find the source. 

(( If Taberu were to taste the blood of the man, there would be an odd taste to it, however that action comes with its own risks.))


----------



## Sumon (Mar 26, 2014)

*Shinomori Aoshi*

_“Roof, walls, blanket, rice, clothes, katana, a smell of fried meat, sound of laughs and chatter”_ – Having opened his eyes after a long deep sleep, Aoshi scanned the surroundings thanks to a small crack that let tiny bit of light come trough inside a dark wooden hut. There were windows, but all of them were shaded. One vital question came to his mind while he lied on his back with a huge woollen blanket all over his body: _“Where am I?”_ The last thing Aoshi remembered was hitting an enemy, after that – nothing, complete blackout. The boy did not know how much time had passed since the fight or if his group were alive. One more thought came to his mind that maybe they all were captured and now he together with Shiryu and Bob were in enemy’s captivity. But that was highly unlikely as accommodations looked too friendly and the boy had his weapon – katana by his bedside. Regardless, he decided to be very cautious and don’t rule anything out.

Aoshi, from torso to head, rose from some kind soft fabric that was his bed on the ground, causing the boy’s face to scowl out of pain. Putting right hand on bandaged stomach, he tried to find the source of pain. Unfortunately, it was all over his body. Aoshi pulled the woollen blanket to a side, exposing his whole body. He had minor burns on every limb. The more dangerous burns were bandaged, which were on his left arm, stomach, left side of chest and left leg. Pretty much all left side of the boy was more burned than the right side. 

Only with underwear, the boy peeked through the small crack inside the hut. He could see many people outside with sun setting and many fires blazing, making it look like some kind of celebration. Aoshi turned his eyes a little bit and saw the back of Shiryu, sitting just outside the hut on a patio railing. Without wasting any more time, but still trying to be silent, he put on sandals and burned brown pants of his. His robe, though, was nowhere to be seen around. It must have perished. 

Before leaving the hut, Aoshi grabbed the bowl of rice and sniffed it. Not too fazed about the smell and it being cold, he put the rice back on the ground and, after grabbing his katana with left hand, he went outside. 

The boy’s pupils constricted as his eyes got exposed to not so shiny sun upon leaving the hut, still keeping right hand on stomach. A small breeze of fresh air ruffled his hair. Aoshi inhaled deeply, making his naked chest puff up. He walked slowly behind Shiryu without attracting any attention from strangers around. Having reached his teammate from right side, Aoshi leaned against the patio railing with his right arm and proceeded to scan the surroundings. The place looked like some kind of resort isolated from outside world. All the people had good spirits and their charm must have been liked by Bob, who, sitting by a bonfire, had the time of his life. That wasn’t too surprising for Aoshi as Bob had acted extremely friendly with both boys before. Having finally noticed Bob and seeing that he was 100% fine, Aoshi sighed out of relief. The theory about them being in captivity had completely disappeared and the boy could let his guard down.

But still not really understanding where he was, Aoshi opened his serious mouth, trying to find out from Shiryu about everything that had happened to him since his blackout: “What happened? Where are we?”


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 26, 2014)

Taberu rests her hand on her face, obviously contemplating what just happened.  If the other knew her better, they may have seen something else.  She looks at the corpse of the child, at the drawing and the pen as each person found it.  “I don't know much about these things.  All I know is that the kid's been dead for a couple hours now, and the guy was freaked out when it happened.” she stated, turning towards the rest, and stepping forward at the man.  The scent of blood making her antsy, she runs her hand over the man's neck, where it began bleeding, turning around and licking the metallic liquid off her hand.  Her eyes narrow, as if skeptical.

“It's sour.  It doesn't taste right.  Even if he had some sort of medical condition, it wouldn't taste like this.” she stares at the man, then glances at the others, “Any of you use that information to figure this out?  I sure as hell can't.” she looks at the blood on the man's neck, “It's almost disgusting.”  she looks  back down at the child.  

“He wasn't any older than five.” Her eyes scan over the corpse, obviously taking a lot of self control to keep herself from taking a bite out of it.  “His blood was sweeter, and not as strong.  It's like the difference between veal and beef.  You can taste differences even in few hour old blood.  It does tend to get stale after six hours though, most of the time it's dried by then.  But this difference is more like veal and rotten beef.” she says, open about what she knows, because she thinks it might help them figure out what went on.  Taberu crouches down in front of the corpse, self control beginning to waiver with so much blood around.  She keeps an eye over at the man, readying her reflexes to defend herself if needed.  But not doing anything else to the body of the boy other than looking at it.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Mar 26, 2014)

*Ren Houki, Hinowa*

___________​
Ren narrowed his eyes, examining the marker pen very carefully in his hand, closely turning it around. "_This is definitely a genjutsu; that much is obvious. If the entire village is caught in it, then the caster is likely powerful. Somewhere in the village, surely. But the question is - where?_" He took a glance at Mion, looking confused as to why her kai was reversed instantly, then finally spoke, his train of thought finally completing itself.

"The fact that the illusion weaved itself in again after your kai means that the genjutsu was put up again instantly afterwards by whoever is casting it." The Houki explained, stepping forward, putting his weapon away now that he was assured that the shopkeeper was not the enemy. 

A dramatic pause was taken. Partly for effect, and partly so that his team-mates could process the information he just gave them. "This means that we're going to have to find the source of the genjutsu, which is presumably somewhere in this city. Perhaps somewhere high up to better transmit the jutsu."

Then he looked at Taberu, who was still sniffing at the blood and looking suspiciously at the man. He resisted giving her another scornful look or commenting at the lustful look in her eyes; admittedly, her ability and lack of any form of sophistication could be helpful here. "That also means the shopkeeper is harmless, incidentally. However," he says, "your beast-like features might actually be useful here. Are you able to track the scent of the blood anywhere?"


----------



## Chaos Theory (Mar 26, 2014)

*Zansatsu|Genin|Sunagakure*

*[Sunagakure, Liquid Time]​*
[Falling into a New Routine, Strength of Body, Mind and Soul pt. I]​
_- Early Morning, A.M. Next Day_

Dust filtered light poured in streams trough the curtains of Satoshi's new room. Several of the misty beams fall on the young boy's face and it wrinkles in discomfort. A moment clicks away and the boy turns from his side and to his back and his eyes slowly open. Looking to the ceiling he is taken back, it was his first night in his new room and he found himself awakening in new surroundings. It takes a second or two, but he gets adjusted and pulls himself to a seated position. It had been years since he'd actually slept in a bed, or in this case a bed roll, and now he was feeling quite rested not waking up hunched over a table of some sort. Stretching his body freezes, his entire body was sore and stiff. The war he went through yesterday really wrecked him and now he was really feeling it. 

 "Well" 

Is lightly muttered as he rolled over the day before's events. From meeting Tadashi in battle, the confrontation of the demon Kaz and finally to the strange girl that he'd saved... honestly it was more he'd do in a week as far as activity and that is when the realization washes over him. He was quite the lazy person. Ignoring the stiffness in his muscles he pulls himself up to his feet. This new room was quite the place, it was a lot larger than the one that he stayed in while living with the Honda family and it came with its own Bath and a smaller room that was likely the bed room. With a yawn, as he scratched his side, he walks into the bath and closes the door. A moment later the door swings open followed shortly by a flushing. 

 "I figured I'd have a black eye today" 

Muttering, Satoshi looks at his bruised face in his mirror. His eye swollen and closed shut,  "Well, I can't have this hindering me. If I'm to become more than I am, I have to get stronger ..." Still in his body suit he fumbles through his pockets and produces a Kunai. Lifting it, he only thinks about it for a moment. Then, with little hesitation he pushes the tip of the blade into the soft, swollen tissue. A small grunt escapes his lips as he cuts along the bottom edge of the bruise spilling the collected blood. Putting the Kunai down, he pulls his closed flesh apart and a blurriness is added,  "Well, at least I won't have to cut my eye open too." is lowly mutter as he grabbed a towel. Patting his face gingerly he wipes the blood away. 

Turning, with the towel still to his face he walks into this living space and fumbles through the boxes that Yutaka took his time to pack and label... extensively. After scouring over them he finds what he is looking for and opens the box. Shuffling through it he pulls out a small box and then opens it. Inside are all manner of medical supplies and pills. Pulling up a small pale white pill he pops it and allows it to quickly go to work clotting the blood flow to the cut. 

_-Morning Training, Seals and Intellect_

Satoshi sat, hunched over a  makeshift tale, his eyes pouring over a book on Jutsu. One hand was in the book while the other is moving away on a piece of paper, jumping down a line or two Satoshi begins to write down the seals used to perform another Jutsu. One by one he wrote down the moves that he figured would be most troubling either coming from him or an opponent and these would be the seals that he would learn and put into a muscle reflex type memory. Looking over to his own notebook, written in a special script he invented, to keep his thoughts that. A secrete. Looking at it, it looked like little more than chicken scratch, but it was actually a complex style that involved him writing in the language of Iron, but not only that. But upside down and backward as well. To compound the matter he also wrote it in a cipher where most letters used weren't needed. 

Flipping a page by squeezing it he jots down a few mental notes before slamming the book of Jutsu closed. Pulling his legs to the left he turns to the side of the seat while he pulls his hands together and focuses. 

-Boar > Dog > Bird > Monkey > Ram-

His fingers and hands move slowly as he precisely forms each seal. After doing so he takes a short breath. -Boar > Dog > Bird > Monkey > Ram- it was at the same deliberate speed, but this time the seals were a bit smoother as he understood how his hands went together better. Now Satoshi closed his eyes and imagined his hands. -Boar > Dog > Bird > Monkey > Ram- again he is moving slowly as to not make any mistake what so ever. But now the pauses and clunky movement were gone. Each move of his fingers and hands were precise and now he was used to the pain the cuts in his fingers were causing him.

-Boar > Dog > Bird > Monkey > Ram- this time it was a lot quicker than earlier, but his face twisted in a sour expression. He'd been off on two seals. He'd have to work on his speed and his injured fingers wouldn't help him like he wanted if he didn't try harder and focus all the harder. 

-Boar > Dog > Bird > Monkey > Ram- he dropped the speed of his movements a notch. But the seals came smoothly and without error. Again he uses the seals at the same speed and again they come off with ease so he pops back up to the level he'd tried earlier.

-Boar > Dog > Bird > Monkey > Ram-

It was almost perfection and only his mind perceived fault, as he was looking at it through skewed vision. Opening his eyes he decided to move his mastery of these seals to the next level. But before he could. "You'll never perform what you are trying if you don't apply Chakra through the seals. Satoshi's eyes turn to the door.  "If you are going to stand there Yutaka, at least close the door. This isn't a barn." is muttered.  "Also, it'd help to have a sample of blood and something to summon as well." The older Ninja, as he closed the door, cupped his chin. "Why are you learning a useless Jutsu?" is questioned. Satoshi looked to his old teacher,  "Strategy is key in all battle. Over fifty percent of a fight is in the head with the rest falling to physical ability and luck.", "What about skill?",  "Skill falls in with physical ability. Also any Ninja worth their rank knows what seals are what. Me doing this can cause misdirection. It also teaches me what the seals look like when used against me so I can counter." Yutaka stood there, the boy had a point.  "Would you like to help me with an experiment?" Yutaka eyes narrowed, last time he agreed to that he woke up twelve hours later with a persistent taste of peanut butter in his mouth. "N-no drugs?",  "No, just you moving around." ... "Okay.." 

As a puppet user he had to think on his feet and one of the main weakness of his craft was that their hands were always busy leaving them with hardly anything to defend themselves with if close combat happens. He can attest to that from his beating at the hands of Tadashi. Releasing the seals he turns to Doru a hand reaches out. The puppet stirs from its slumber and like a child it slowly rose. It's featureless face locks onto Yutaka. Sweat formed on the man's brow that thing's face always creeped him out. "What are... are you.. we doing.",  "I'm going to try and punch you, just avoid it." is replied. Yutaka watched as he, Satoshi, balled the puppets hands into fist. All four of them. 

Then an oddity. Satoshi put his hands back together

_-Boar > Dog > Bird > Monkey > Ram-_ ~


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 26, 2014)

Just before Ren spoke to her, the control she had began to slip away, she was reaching for the arm of the body.

"That also means the shopkeeper is harmless, incidentally. However," he says, "your beast-like features might actually be useful here. Are you able to track the scent of the blood anywhere?"

She nods, wiping a small amount of saliva off of her mouth, ?Yes, I believe so.? Rubbing the spit between her fingers, she adds, ?It's too strong in here though to find anywhere else.?she shivers, looking back at the man.  She looks at Ren, her stomach growling as she stands up, eyes fixing on the younger shinobi.

_'Stay under control, they trust you enough to leave the village, don't mess it up now...' _she thinks to herself, waiting for anything to happen.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Mar 26, 2014)

*Ren Houki, Hinowa*

___________​
"Then the best course of action here would be to leave and find a tall building of some sort. Whoever is using the genjutsu is probably in one of those. If not, then we've still secured a good scouting position to look over the village from." Ren states, making his way to the door, before pausing and looking back at the shopkeeper, his gaze softening slightly into his usual mask of apathy. 

"It might be best for you to dispose of that body." He advised, pointing at the corpse which he noticed the girl was still hungrily staring at.


----------



## Chronos (Mar 26, 2014)

Rosuto Ivery​
Without out a thought I woke blinded in the imagery of a recurring nightmare. It's been around a year since an ordeal has befallen me. Misfortune is too small a word; I've never hope to have visualized such tragedy. Nightly, raining, the stench of death and fear roamed the forest. I've withstood pain, and have fought to simplify and agony that I have yet to have sense at that point. Worthlessness caused a hidden sentiment to evoke, gush out like fountains, I’ve eluded all sense of moral justice, all sense of sympathy. I indulged myself, in a comforting cycle, one of which gave me slight warmth to be cradled with. It was apparent, really… blinded by anger and a desperate need to release a built up itch, nailing at the core of my being.

Evidently, today counts another day. Once of which I am congratulated once more for capturing a-- exterminating a rogue. I've yet to have felt any sort of sensation that would remotely resemble accomplishment over the manner. All I remember was drought, anger. I can't remember the methods I used, I can't remember the events that occurred, I can't properly convey my thoughts of the moment. A flash, and it was gone. A world so perfect had been shattered in instances. Eerie... It was very eerie the situation. How fragile reality really is, how quickly things could revert right before your very eyes. And saddening as it might be, I must move on.

A ceremony for me? Am I to be bathed in glorious praise because I had to force my anger into a man, whom probably also had family and friends who cared for him as much as I did my mother... Is murder to be celebrated? No, no matter the hatred that's built upon my soul, the face of the man that took me from my mother has been engraved into my vision, there's not a single day in which I wake with glee. All of the time, the same dream. The same vision, the same day. Over and over again.

Are we killers? Or saviors...? I've forgotten my purpose. Maybe it's because I shouldn't question it. Maybe if I had been stronger, maybe if I had been more attentive, maybe... just maybe...! 

-sigh-

It's not worth thinking anymore. It's not worth anything... anymore

*~*~*​
Right past morning break had the child already left his home, silent and radiant with oozing extract of nothingness, he slide the door closed and locks it, mindful of not loosing his keys, he placed the on his pockets. There he held a small chain, in which the gripping the key to, to assure it would get lost if he had to maneuver in a fight or something. There seemed that there was to be a dinner among shinobi, to celebrate the effort of those who had been of service to the village and its honor. In truth, there's no honor among such practice. 

Rosuto was handed personally an invitation, one of which he quickly disposed of it once the mail person had spaced himself from his presence. He wasn't interested in menial action like this. And so he headed towards the village entrance, where he met a boy around his age with a sheet of paper in his hands. 

_"Yo, Rosuto."_

"Hey there Tachi. Did you get what I asked for?"

_"Sure did, here. A passage to go outside the village outskirts. Where are you going with this anyway?"_

"Away. I grown rather bored already of the village. I want to see something other than people today. You know, get a piece of fresh air."

_"That it? You how much trouble was it for a Genin to get his hands on that? And wait isn't today tha-"_

"Thanks, Tachi. I owe you one."

A smile escaped his lips before he headed out the main gates. Tachi looking at Rosuto walk away, he rubs the back of his head, a sigh escaped his lips, noted disappointment ran through his stare, but quickly after he shrugged and turned to return to the village.


----------



## Vergil (Mar 26, 2014)

*Hinowa*

Mion peered closely at Taberu and smiled, somewhat knowingly.

"I'm afraid that my church demands that this man dies. Killing one's own child is quite serious." She paused for a moment as she looked at the picture. "And what happened to your wife?"

The man froze and then became became tense in Mion's arms. "She betrayed me, like all the others. Everyone in this village is cursed! Everyone is -"

The kunai tore through the throat ripping through the skin and the artery and spraying Taberu with the blood. 

"Ah, my apologies Taberu." Mion smiled as she let the body fall limp and knelt to pray. "May you forever find peace with Jashin."

"As for the blood. It could be something that has gotten into the blood stream; a poison or perhaps something else. I wouldn't be sure without running tests, and I don't have the tools here. I do however agree with Ren though. Trying to find the source of the genjutsu is our priority. How strange though, a genjutsu and a poison? Perhaps they are linked."

Mion thought out loud. "Still we should be careful. If the entire village is like this, then allies will be quite scarce, I'd suggest we stick together."

With that, the group went outside, into the hot sun and somewhat empty streets. Again the Cicadas chirping nigh on deafened the team's ears and the mirage like vapors steamed up from the ground. They had a few options open to them.

Go into another shop and to find some tools for Mion to analyze the blood.

Head to a vantage point to perhaps find the caster.

Head into the heart of the town where there seemed to be some shouting going on.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 26, 2014)

*Taberu, Hinowa...*

Blood spraying all over Taberu caused her to sit there shivering.  Mion apologized and she went berserk, practically roaring as she leaped at the fresh kill, ripping at the skin and innards.  Acid burning through the flesh around the wounds.  Bones crippling under the pressure of her bites, she viciously devours the prey.  Then turns towards the corpse of the child, contemplating the feast, and then grabbing hold of it.  Hastily ripping the meat away from the bone.  Finishing the meal fairly quickly.

Once she finished her feast, she stands up, cleaning herself off, ?Don't mention this once back home.? she growls, wiping the back of her hand across her face.  Ready to leave the building and go with whatever the others decide for the next order of business, while licking her hand.


----------



## Vergil (Mar 27, 2014)

*Mion.*

She chuckled at the sight, "Well, waste not want not - these  shells will certainly not be of any use to the former inhabitants. You and I may have to have a little talk further down the road." 

Mion wonders though about Taberu eating the entire body. "How does poison affect your body? I mean if that body still contains the harmful substance, then won't it be a little troublesome for you? I suppose not. I hope you don't take offense to this but I do hope that one day that I'd be able to make a poison that could kill you if you ate it, for that would be quite the cocktail." Mion smiled pleasantly.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 27, 2014)

She lets off a burp as she shakes her head, ?The acid in my body is too strong, poisons become nothing more than a garnish to a meal.  We'll see if you can come up with one that will make me vomit first.  That would be a sight to see.? she smirks at the other girl, her body showing signs of becoming more relaxed.  ?A conversation later may prove interesting.? she adds, waiting for the other two.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Mar 27, 2014)

*Zansatsu|Genin|Sunagakure*

*[Sunagakure, Liquid Time]​*
[Falling into a New Routine, Strength of Body, Mind and Soul pt. II]​
Yutaka't tongue pushed at his lower lip, just what was this boy up to now? Seals for the summoning Jutsu formed one after the other but other than the usual of nothing... nothing happened. "Um.. Satoshi, what are you trying to do?" is asked as he eyes Doru cautiously. "I thought you were going to try to hit me with Doru, but you're still going over the Summoning Jutsu...." Satoshi rolls his eyes, way to state the obvious.  " You do have a keen eye for detail don't you former Sensei." the reply came off as a bit crass as if he felt that remark wasn't warranted.  "As I told you, a puppeteer's biggest flaw is the short range game. We are at our deadliest at mid to long range battles where we can use our puppets to do the fighting for us, but if our offense is ever broken it makes things... needlessly difficult." is stated as he kept forming the seals as he spoke. 

"Well, what are you thinking Satoshi? Are you trying to puppet and perform a Jutsu?" the boy's hands stop and he looks to the teacher,  "That is the general idea, if I can squeeze off a Jutsu while still making use of my Puppet, then any break in range should be compensated for." he again goes back to forming the seals Boar > Dog > Bird > Monkey > Ram like before it was wash, lather, rinse and repeat. But nothing kept on being the end result. The boy's brow furrow with deepening lines as he tries to get Doru to move while in the middle of a set of seals. The idea good in his mind's eye didn't quite work as well in practice.  "It's a lot more difficult than I imagined that it would be. It is hard to get the string to send signals right when your moving your fingers. But I don't think that it's impossible." 

-Several hours pass by as Yutaka stood and watched his young friend try and try to make his puppet move while performing the seals to perform a Jutsu. His amusement was quickly running thin as his stomach started to growl. Propping himself up near Satoshi he pulls a hand to his mouth and yawns as the boy tried in vein to make something other than nothing happen.-

"I'm starting to get hungry Satoshi do you wan... UGH!"

As Satoshi formed the seal for the Bird, Doru's moved it's left fist slamming it into the left cheek bone of Yutaka. The Chunin stumbled to the side eyes wide that the thing finally moved.  Satoshi's face held an equally stunned look as he looked at his puppet that now stood there froze with its fist outstretched. "Did you?",  "I'm.. not entirely sure.." the boy replies while he went back to forming seals. Slowly Doru's body started to move, its legs and arms jerked erratically though, but while performing seals for the Summoning Jutsu he is able to make it move. A grin slipped across the boy's face as he rolled into the routine again. With each passing clasp of his hands the puppets moves became more fluid like it was supposed to be. Some thirty minutes later and Yutaka is dodging though a hail of rapid fire punches that the puppet was throwing. 

"Well you can move him now while making seals Satoshi, but can you do it while doing a Jutsu?" is asked as he caught a fist and spun the puppet away from him. Satoshi grinned as he charged the puppet back at him. "Frontal assaults aren't going to work." is declared as Yutaka took charge preparing to grapple the puppet again. Wrapping his hands he grabs nothing but air as he phases thorough Doru, from his lower left the puppet rises  two fist cocked back to deliver a one two upper cut. The Chunin's eyes bulged, but he is quick witted enough to deflect the top fist which allows him to sail over the lower limb. Using a hand spring he nullifies the kick that was trying to be a follow up attack. "Not bad"

Is huffed as he landed next to Satoshi,  "That was far more taxing than I thought it would be ... you still up for lunch?", "You buying Satoshi?",  "You kept all the money I made off that mission and ate the cookies that she gave me.".... "Fair point... Well, they are having a special at HIDEAKI's, if you finish off the special the meal is on the house." Satoshi looked at the man his eyes sink into his face,  "Last time you ate there you had spicy gas all night. It stunk your whole house up.", "True, but your not living with us anymore."  "Us?, "Yeah, my brother and sister is back in town and they need a place to crash.",  "Guess its a good thing I moved.", "Not really ... my brother eats like a horse and my sister is always sharpening her Kunoichi wiles....

Both stand there silently for a few moments, "Food?",  "Yeah..." 

_-Later that Day, New Jutsu!_

Stomach full it was time to move on to the Afternoon Regime. Aside from his puppets Satoshi had a limited number of things that he could actually do to defend himself if Doru ever failed him. Academy level Jutsu were easy to counter by anyone with merit leaving only one or two worth anything and they were more supplemental than truly offensive. Pulling out two Kunai he looks at the Targets that he'd set up in the Training Dome. This was one of those Jutsu that required less thinking on the opponent's part, that or lazy eyes. But the Shadow Shuriken was a technique that could prove useful as noted in the history of the war many, many years ago. Some Ninja today use it to great effect. But those type uses was far out of Satoshi's reach as of now. He had to get his control down. Make it better. Looking from the glinting steel to the targets as they slid along a path he takes a breath. Rearing back he tosses both in a manner to make them trail closely to one another. The move proved trickier than he thought as the bottom Kunai slams into the tail of the first knocking both off target. They bury themselves into the sand of the field. 

Satoshi sighs,  "I hate when simple things trip me up." Pulling another set of Kunai out he tries again, though the results were similar the pair did get closer to the intended targets. Satoshi nods,  he was seeing what was wrong with his technique with each throw, too bad he was already seven sets in and not the first target had been hit.  "Your trying to make the bottom one follow too closely." the voice was familiar and Satoshi quickly turns a Kunai at the ready. Tadashi raised both hands as those green orbs burned holes in him.  "Whoa there, I'm not here to fight. Yutaka-Sama told me you'd probably be here, said you were trying to make yourself stronger." is added as he allowed his hands to fall back down. One lands on his neck and rubs across the bandages there.  "And you do know that the Technique really uses Shuriken not Kunai." 

Satoshi looks at him with a cautious glare,  "And why do you care?" Tadashi shakes his head as if the answer was simple and he was looking over it,  "Well, its not that I care per say as much as I need you to get stronger so I don't look bad. Loosing to you did more than physically hurt me." he says holding his arms out.  "It hurt my reputation even more. And that is worse than any physical damage you could do to me." is stated. Satoshi rolled his eyes.  "Well, I'm working on it." is snapped back while he started to turn back to the moving targets.  "Well, I'm going to help you even if you don't me too. Now relax your arm and allow the weapons to fly not allowing the second to be too close to the first. Just close enough to make it a shadow. Pay attention to the distance, like your shadow and mine." ~


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Mar 27, 2014)

*Shiryu*

Shiryu was still eyeing Bob when some tentative footfalls on the wooden porch behind him drew his attention.

"Ah, he lives..." Shiryu mumbled through a mouthful of rice. He cast his attention back to the villagers while Aoshi found some support from the railing.



> ?What happened? Where are we??



"What happened is we saved Bob's life", Shiryu dryly responded. "You fell asleep after using some crazy jutsu I've never seen before, and the Crook Rock village fire brigade picked us up and offered a place to rest and recover. Those are the highlights."

Shiryu took in another mouthful of rice while Aoshi digested the information.

"Right now we are in Crook Rock village, about 20 minutes from that bridge we were at."


----------



## Sumon (Mar 27, 2014)

*Shinomori Aoshi*

Some crazy jutsu indeed. Aoshi had once witnessed such change on his body, 10 years ago, but back then he was too young and naive to actually understand it. Now, however, he was extremely curious as to what kind of power had actually hid inside of him. As soon as the sun completely sets in and the village goes to deep sleep, Aoshi would go to nearby forest and try to unlock his hidden powers. 

But it wasn’t the time yet, as everyone was full of energy socializing in this small village that Aoshi had no knowledge of before. He had travelled a lot back in the day, but never has he seen this village. Regardless, his opinion of the village wasn’t too high as they were lagging behind major villages. But who could blame them. They live in this friendly community minding their own business. They hardly see any foreigners, considering they were doing hell of a celebration to welcome three new people for a night. Their village wasn’t even on the map. Besides, if there were more foreigners, Crook Rock village would have been polluted with false ideas and lies, turning them into war base of sorts. And Aoshi didn’t want that. The boy felt there should be no place for violence in this world, so it would be for the best if his group had as less influence on Crook Rock villagers as possible. 

“That’s good.” Aoshi responded calm upon hearing everything was fine. “We should get going first thing in the morning.” He said, before getting dragged near bonfire by two Crook Rock women, who were past their prime but still beautiful. 

“Finally you woke up! Wear something, you’ll catch cold! Your skin is full of goose bumps already” Blue haired woman said, putting a blanket over Aoshi’s shoulders while dragging him by his right cold hand.

“Yes! Nights are cold around here. You should be careful. And drop that sword of yours for God’s sake, you, ninjas, can’t relax even for a moment!” The second, black haired woman lectured the boy a little angry but not serious, knocking the katana out of his left hand and putting a bowl of hot rice with vegetables in it.  Aoshi didn‘t even get a chance to open his mouth, the women were The katana was left lying near Shiryu, who was called by the same women too: “You too! Don’t forget we forgot you! Come over here!” Both women shouted out in choir, while helping hurt Aoshi sit near bonfire between other villagers and Bob. 

“Aoshi-kun! Glad to see you back standing!” Bob greeted the boy near the fire, passing a glass of hot black tea to him while he sat Indian style with warm blanket over his shoulders and back. Aoshi just nodded to both the women and Bob, thanking them, while eating rice with chopsticks and watching the flames of bonfire. He was glad to have hot food in his hands, though he didn't show much joy as usual.


----------



## Chronos (Mar 27, 2014)

*Ivery, Rosuto l Genin l Sunagakure*

*[Suna, Beyond the Outskirts of the Villiage]*​
Wasn't long before he had reached several meters away from the outskirts. Undoubtedly, he already knew that there wasn't much outside the village to see or witness, really. Other than literal mountain of sand and heat, there really wasn't anything peculiar about the outside. However, he processed a mental note to remind himself of thanking Tachi properly when he got back. Tachi, or more so, Tachibana Natsure is one of the first people he met when he first arrived at the village. Rosuto originally hailed in Yuki, however, over controversial standards held due to his action around a year ago, the higher ups recommended that he move for the time being. In other words, exiled. They embellished their words, and you would normally think that he'd be considered a hero, though the methods for were rather gruesome,, the processed anger that could be seen in his eyes at that moment was rather... disturbing. 

If not for an Ivery Jounin, he wouldn't have the privilege to be doing what's he's doing now. He would've probably been in a cell somewhere rotting his life away. Tachibana's always been rather spry. He's reliable and his knowledge over worthless things could impress even Kages. Reminds Rosuto of the times where he spoke how it was relative that a kunai had less mass than that of a shuriken, and some proportions that could be altered to the puppets material structure so that their movement could be more effective. Although thinking about it clearly, that doesn't sound too worthless, really. He lives under his parents roof, along with a sister around Rosuto's age. Tachibana being 15 years old, she also being a Genin. She and her brother Tachi graduated around the same year. Her name is Minane, but her friends call her Mina, for short. 

Her sister, is much like her brother, just a tad more mature when it come to things, and less agile when it comes to others. Her brother is very protective of her, seems to Rosuto that that was enough reason for Tachi to have had been held back a year purposely so that he could graduate alongside his sister, and luckily enough, to become part of the same team. I was originally assigned to that squad. Which is why he knows them so well in the first place. However I requested that I partake on mission without a squad or sensei, which was yet another controversy that's been laid on the table. 

But due to his only technique, the summoning, and the apparent background that they've heard so much about, there were convinced to come to an agreement at least. He spent in the squad for around 4 months before it was decreed that he could partake on mission alone, only if they were in a level of aptitude for himself. So most likely so, like he expected, he started out with simple E and D ranks. Which in truth were rather enjoyable. It was serene and tranquil talking to the villagers while trying to either, cook for them, clean their homes, or simply wheat their gardens. They were all nice enough to also gift him with food at times and well, it couldn't be that bad. At times there where situation where he had to summon to get a very tenaciously dexterous cat, or to spook away wild dessert boars and stuff. Either way, it wasn't all bad. 

Although there were times where he would take missions alongside his former teammates and Sensei. Which always brought a smile into his face, but honestly, he didn't want to get to attached to them. Fear crept into him every time he was reminded of their kindness of heart, and their greatness of being. Pulling out a photo out of his pocket, Tachi and Mina were there, looking idly and not paying attention to the camera, this supposed to be the mother taking a photo of them after leaving for their first day to meet the sensei. Ironically speaking, Tachi's and Mina's mother was our sensei. Which couldn't have been a coincidence at all. 

​
Sensei Natsure, or also Katsuki, was subtle and had a gentle flow in her aura. She was too kind, and she exuded love. Much like a mother would, her view of the world was bright, beaming and honestly a good outlook for it. I never shared said view, never will. They were far too positive and honestly, it was rather disturbing. It angered him slightly. It wasn't fair to view such a corrupted world with such burning passion for change. There was a part of him that just wanted to eradicate those who convey malice into the world, but that would mean he himself is part of the problem. A necessary evil however, but at times he has to admit that people like her and her son's appear. One of which so dully entertaining and loving that he could question why would he feel drought in the first place... But, memories are an ugly thing, truly...

"Ah, there you are Ross-kun."

A voice emanated from the distance, if was evident that this would happens as it only took a month for this female to have understand Rosuto's complete mind scheme. Which only caused him to turn and witnesses the already expected woman he was just thinking about a second ago. A smile beaming from her lips one that warmth rivaled that of the desserts sun. 

​
"Morning, Katsuki-sensei."


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 27, 2014)

*Uchiha Akaya*

_In the eyes  of  a bodyguard_
​"Did you understand?"Ryoga?s voice making the question as before him a black-haired boy wearing an ANBU uniform would nod in response. Akaya was called early in the morning to the Uchiha clan?s leader office; it was kind of suddenly as he didn?t expect any sort of mission this day but apparently something actually did come up. "Just to get it clear. In what situations should I intervene?"he asked looking at the eyes of the man who long ago would adopt him and try to convert him into a loyal weapon.

"Only if there?s a life or death situation. Your main mission is to watch her development, and in case of discovering a great danger, make sure to keep her safe...guess I shouldn?t tell you that part though, after all, that?s always been your duty."Ryoga said stoicly while staring Akaya in the eyes; he had a lot of reason, that had always been his mission, ever since he was born and adopted by him.

Without saying anything else, the Uchiha boy turned around and disappeared, if Ryoga noticed his clenched fists or not wasn?t something he really had in mind. It took him some minutes to arrive to his starting position, one of the many trees in the path leading to the entrance of the village. It was 6:00 AM and nothing would happen in near an hour. He should rest as much as he could before the beginning of this new mission.
-----------------------
"You?re lateeeeeeee!!! the shout instantly made the boy to wake up; once he noticed the people standing at the entrance he sighed. It was one of the most pathetic things he had ever seen. Before him, a man who seemed to be in his twenties was getting scolded by a pair of girls while behind them a boy was only looking with a face of amusement. By what Akaya could recollect in his memory, that man?s name was Shigeru, a jounin sensei. In the Uchiha?s eyes, the shinobi looked like a complete bum: Yeah, not an element one could respect unless you have already seen his abilities.

In front of the jounin, a couple of mad girls complaining. One of them is a beautiful white haired girl. She is wearinga black dress and the usual ninja boots; with some hope there were no shorts under the one piece. She had a small body, and white skin, two swords hanging from her back as well.



Next to this girl, the one person Akaya must observe.  Akaya didn?t know if he should go down there and scold the teacher for being a moron, or Manami for being disrespectful towards a higher ranked shinobi.

Behind them...well, the boy behind them was an idiot. That?s everything Akaya could think when looking at him.

"Hey, manami. It?s a surprise that you didn?t arrive with your escort!"the white haired girl, Saika, was the one who commented on this.

"Yeah, it?s strange right? Dad said that Ak-kun was busy with a mission and he could not come with me today. He didn?t even say goodbye before going on his mission..."she said innocently and kind of depressed. If only she knew that he would be with her for days."Anyway, what are we waiting for? let?s gooooo!!"the Uchiha girl said in excitement this time as she rushed outside of the villlage. Following her Saika and the boy; meters behind the jounin was begging them to wait until his headache stopped.

Placing his mask properly to cover his face, Akaya awaits the whole team to leave before starting to move. The mission begins.


----------



## Cjones (Mar 27, 2014)

*Hisashi/Mari*

_He can’t…can he?_

“It was the exact same symbol!”

“No, _it_ wasn’t.”

“Yea, _it_ was.”

“Cazzo, how did I end up in any type of conversation with you?” 

Marietta expressed complete disbelief over her current situation. She let it be known verbally as well as non-verbally as she cupped her forehead and began shaking her head back and forth. The roof of the cap obscured the view of her face to hide the growing annoyance to could be seen in her eyes. For all the will power and determination she possessed, it just did not seem enough whenever he was by her. Marietta was no fool though, over the years she had already pegged that he would do this just to aggravate her. Why did he do it? That she had no answer for maybe he was just some kind of sick weirdo who enjoy getting off on annoying others or perhaps he did it just to make her temper flare? Or maybe it was something else…

“Hot eye candy, he clearly made this sign, a finger pistol and not only that he made you put it up to his head! Now he asks you to finger bang him, yet nothing happens at all; however, I ask can I do that to you, but I get the Al Capone version of you all over my ass.” 

Unbeknownst to Hisashi the woman who he was arguing with had receded into her own little world, never hearing that last statement of his. As the boy continued to go on his little rant, it sounded like more than a muffle as the eyes that resembled deep pools of blue looked upon him with a gaze of absolute shock and horror. This type of treatment was known to happen in the much younger days between a boy and a girl, but they were much older now. The more the possibility of _that_...she began to grow more worried. _“M-maybe…he was doing this…b-because…b-because…because…he…l-ugh.”_ Even the thought of saying such a word caused her to gag. The sick taste of her stomachs contents faintly found their way toward her taste buds. The thought that _he_, this very boy, a peer of hers, one that she could barely tolerate, _he_ whom she had caused such a confrontation with during their younger days, that it lead to the entire academy floor being put on lock down…could possible.

“Clearly am I not only more ravishing, suave and affable, but I also can brag on how big my *di*-?” 

Just when I was about to finish laying down the “my swag far exceeds that of the Nara” part of my speech, Marietta reached out to me. Needless to say I tensed up just a bit, her grip was very strong and firm, yet uncomfortably gentle at the same time. Now I’m positive you’re asking yourself just how a touch can be both gentle and uncomfortable. It’s quite easy really, so allow me to give you an example. Think about it like this: Let’s say you have a girlfriend, which I’m sure you don’t, but let’s just pretend. So you have this girlfriend and she’s just being overly nice, perhaps as sweet as sugar with a little bit of honey to add on top of that sweetness, for the entire day. So you begin to wonder…why is she being this sweet? Especially considering you just forgot your anniversary, bought her a half-assed gift just a week before on Valentine’s Day, and pretty much ogled her much hotter sister like a dog eye a ham bone.

Can you get a clear picture? Hmm maybe you can’t, in fact it was probably a shitty example anyway considering I said ‘pretend’ and ‘girlfriend.’ Regardless it’s kinda like that, but perhaps ten times worse because ol Marietta here can be _very_ intimidating. Where ever this was going I was preparing myself for the worse, as I watch her begin to look directly at me, her face looked kind of sickly. Just what the hell was going on with her? I watch her mouth began to quiver and a bead of sweat come down her brow. Now this was beginning to become some very freaky stuff. The one who can accomplish anything, who could always get things, the epitome of confidence was sweating?

“Y-you…you just can’t…you just can’t…” She began to trail off.

“I just can’t…what?”

“…You just can’t…be in love with me…right?” 
​


----------



## Chaos Theory (Mar 27, 2014)

*Zansatsu|Genin|Sunagakure*

*[Sunagakure, Liquid Time]​*
[Falling into a New Routine, Strength of Body, Mind and Soul pt. III]​
Cutting through the air the Kunai whistle into one target while it's shadow slams into the one that on the separate tack. Each target rocks violently as the sharp metal tears into the wood,  "Not bad, you're still not giving enough lag, you almost hit the same target. But you're doing better than what I expected, at least for a puppet user." Tadashi comments. Pulling himself to full height Satoshi looks over his shoulder at him. He spoke not a word, but through the sweat the look that settled across his features screamed, _what was that supposed to mean?_.  "Don't get me wrong now Satoshi, but you're the first Puppet User that is around my age that can do more than simply play with that doll, the cuts in my neck are a testament to that." is stated as he waved off the look. Reaching into his own tool bag he pulls out a set of Shuriken. The stars glinted in the light,  "Here, why not try with some of these, they should be easier than when the Kunai. Their flat surface make it easier to fool the eye." 

Taking the two stars Satoshi looks at them, "That was the point though." is replied as he allowed them to spin on pint on each index finger,  "If I wanted something easy, I'd had started with these. Kunai's shape makes the Jutsu all the harder to pull off, thus should sharpen my skill with them all the faster" Tadashi pulls another set and grins while shaking his head,  "Don't get me wrong Satoshi. I understand what you want, but sometimes its not about how hard or easy something is. It's about technique." stepping up next to him Tadashi eyes the two target as they slid along in their unchanging paths. Sliding them over one another for a few seconds he then holds his hand up, glancing at Satoshi he gives a smile before dropping them. They fall from sight into his sleeve. Then flicking the other arm the two Shuriken fly out and almost look as one. Satoshi watched as they flashed between the two targets buzzing toward the end of the arena.  "Just wait for it." the boy states as he sees the comment in Satoshi's eyes.

As he spoke, the two Shuriken part from one another and spin back toward them. The Puppeteer's eyes widen as the tools of the trade seem to bend to the will of the attacker. With a splintering impact the two training target turn to little more than kenneling while the two stars bury themselves into the sands.  "See, its not about simplicity of the technique. But how you use the technique. Now lets step the game up a bit, shall we?" taking a step back Tadashi looks up to the observation booth. Spinning a finger in the air he lays a hand on Satoshi's shoulder,  "Might want to get out of the way." he says walking away from the main part of the floor. Above Yutaka nods as he walks over a box full of levers and buttons. Grabbing a large sliding lever he pulls it toward him while flipping three switches. Below the floor shifts as the two shattered dummies fall away.  "When I'm bore, Satoshi, this is the setting that I use to sharpen my abilities. It helps everything from aim to foot work. But I don't think you ready to delve into that just yet." he states as the floor turns into a moving blanket of targets. Some hold weapons while others are you typical moving bulls eyes.

 "These targets are on an alternating path system. They won't take the same patrol route twice. It'll keep you on your toes." is stated as he pulled his tool kit off his back.  "Lets see if you can hit each target at least once without missing." is stated as he sat it in Satoshi's opened hand. Satoshi's green eyes look over the moving field. Varying speeds and paths would make this difficult. But he was up for a challenge. Or so he hoped he was. Opening Tadashi's kit he pulls out all the Shuriken and Kunai then hands it back,  "Well, lets see what I can do." the voice was just as robotic as Tadashi remembers. And folding his arms over his chest he leans back on a knee as he set to simply watch. 

Using the Body Flicker Satoshi appears close to the chaos and Satoshi opens up with twin Shuriken. They spin like miniature buzz saws. Both Clip one dummies head leaving two cuts while impacting separate targets that were crossing behind it. All three dummies shake before sinking back into the ground. The Genin bit his lip as he shot off two more Kunai. Just like the Shadow Shuriken Jutsu they travel one over the other looking like one projectile, that is until the lower split into it's own trajectory to hit the target that was coming toward him from the initial target's back. 

Like before the targets shake before sinking back into the ground.  "I see now, that makes this task infinitely more difficult, the more I hit. the more space between the targets which makes missing more likely." is spoken to himself as he leaped into another use of the Body Flicker. Now he landed among the targets. Tadashi pulls himself back up, this changed the whole game. To Satoshi's surprise as he landed the targets got more erratic as the ones that held weapons seemed to hone in on him. Satoshi curled a lip, he didn't expect that. Not at all. A glance is shot toward the other Genin who merely shrugs his shoulders. He did warn him about that. Dodging through a held Kunai he lets fly one of his own. The blade slits the target's head in two before burying itself in the chest of another as it fell back to earth. 

With a clasp of his hand Satoshi spread three Shuriken out before using the Body Flicker to avoid two Bo that was aimed to trip him up. Spreading like buckshot, the three Shuriken slam into the back of the heads of the two targets that tried to knock him down. they shake lightly while the middle Shuriken spun end over end before splitting into two. Tadashi clapped, Satoshi was getting better at hiding the weapon within the shadow of the first. Two more targets sink to death as the boy lands. Two Kunai fire out burying themselves into the head of the last weaponry wielding dummy. Now there were only a handful left as more of the deadly ninja tools are pulled, now from Satoshi's pouch. He was already running low. But by his calculation. He should have just enough to finish this little exercise off. Hopping into a cartwheel he passes between two that shake as they both take a Kunai to the face. Tadashi sets back crossing his arms again. Perhaps he was wrong as one by one the targets fell.

Satoshi lands next to him as the last one sinks beneath the sands,  "Well?' is asked with a light pant,  "Not bad, but you missed one." is stated. Turning Satoshi sees a final target slide up from the flooring. Digging a hand into his pouch he pulls out his last two Shuriken. Taking aim he lets them fly as the target moved along. But this one was far different from the others the target spins to the side on its base causing it to be missed.  "Yeah, that one got me the first time too." he states patting Satoshi on the back.  "Did I?" he asks pulling back with his hands. The Shuriken curve around being pulled by the strings that were attached to them,  "Mechanical Double Shot Jutsu!" is declared as the Strings wrapped that target's head. With each pass the Shuriken pick up speed before slamming into the target taking it hit clean off. 

 "Well, colored me impressed Satoshi, you pick up quickly. You mimicked my fall back Shuriken by using your strings." Satoshi smiled, albeit briefly, as he severed the connection to the Shuriken.   "Any other Routines?",  "Sorry, I do that one when I'm bored. As I said." while he spoke the ground shifts and two boxes rise each containing a split equa-number of the tools that were used in the training.  "How about we try something more difficult?" is asked as he walked over to his.  "Well, what do you have in mind?",  "It's easy hitting a target, how about something smaller?" he asks holding up two Kunai.  "Lets see how well you can knock them out of the air eh? Satoshi contemplated the offer.  "Alright, I was looking for a challenge." is the confident reply.  "Don't get too cocky, and don't die now." is shot back as the two separated to opposite ends of the filed. ~


----------



## Magician (Mar 27, 2014)

Aoki Shimura​
Team 11 arrived at their destination, standing in front of the gate of a small manor with a beautiful garden, fountains on both sides of the walk way, leading to the estate with a gold plated door with the fancy lion headed door knocker in the middle.

"Wow, would you look at that," Aoki said.

"Makes since why she's paying so much for a simple baby sitting job," Rein added.

"So pretty," Mera commented.

Walking through the gate, they knocked on the door as it opened met with a beautiful women with fine clothes you'd only see on the wealthiest of people. Looked like she was about to go out.

"So you are the fine shinobi I hired today. Welcome, make your way at home," she greeted with a warm smile as she motioned them in.

"You have a nice house, lady," Mera said, still awestruck at the lavishing atmosphere. Being rich must be nice.

"Thank you, had some remodeling done last week. The name's Shirley by the way."

"I plan to have five of these when I grow older," Aoki smiled.

Shirley chuckled, "Pretty big dreams there."

"Don't mind him," Rein added, "He's a little in over his head."

"You say that now, but watch when I become the most famous ninja in the world. You'll see."

"You aim to high," Rein sighed.

By that time, Shirley had her over night luggage in her arms, ready to go out for the night as she headed for the door.

"Kenshin is upstairs in his room, I'm sure you guys'll get a long fine. I'll be back by the morning."

"See ya," Mera said.

With that she left. Finally the start of the boring mission. Aoki hoped this would end fast so he could get all these D-ranks out of the way. He wanted some real action and babysitting was hardly befitting of a ninja.


----------



## Cjones (Mar 27, 2014)

*Iwagakure*

_Preparations_

On of the streets of Iwagakure walked Rita Mordio and alongside her was Nori, her supposed ?right hand?, but one would never hear Rita use such a term. In Rita?s mind there could be no right hand, she had no need for such a person. There was only one, she who came up with the idea  and she who poured her entire being into its creation, The women walked at a fast pace down a rocky road, a back road that lead them from the laboratory and into the village of Iwgakure. 

??Rita-sama, I?m not sure it is wise to allow Retsu to linger alone. The subject?s mental state is shaky at best, and holds barely any knowledge of the world as a whole.? Rita darted down at the woman out of the corner of her good eye, an unhidden look of annoyance visible in her sight.

?And?? 

?_And??_ We?re to let Retsu go out on its own, when it can?t even fully comprehend? How about its inability to speak? How will others communicate with it? Matters are made worse by the fact that Retsu nearly refuses to listen to anybody but you and you alone. It doesn?t even acknowledge the existence of others except you.? Nori continued to voice her concerns as a giant building slowly began to come into to view, the emblem of Iwagakure plastered directly in the certain of it for all to see.

Rita slowly sighed as Nori began to go on and on about how wrong it was to send Retsu out with no further testing, or how Retsu would be able unable to survive or cope without someone there to guide him.

?Shut up Nori. Do you have any idea who you?re talking to? Did you really think I?d throw all of my hard work down the drain just like that? You can?t get much dumber than that to insinuate such a thing to me of all people.? Rita chastised.

________

*Masami/Hiashi/Mari*

??You just can?t?be in love with me?right??

Those were the words that escaped her mouth. Replaying them over and over inside my mind, I could visualize myself sitting down on the floor at home and pressing a button just to hear those words not only repeat themselves, but also extend the sequence in slow motion. Just what was going on inside her mind? How did she come to such a conclusion? What even lead her to believe that I actually?felt that way about her? I mean it?s granted that the tomboyish girl with the confidence of a thousand men was quite the nice piece of candy. Long raven hair, feminine and tone shape, big blue eyes along with a pretty decent sized pair of sweater kittens.  Those were a great set of attributes to go along with an incredibly sexy beast of a male with gorgeous hair and a smile to boot, with an extravagant and mysterious aura. Even with those things?I just couldn?t see myself?

The two teens stayed silent as the awkwardness continued to grow. Marietta awaited anxious for her answer, for the first time she was hoping for something to happen, hoping that all of this was just in her mind. There just wasn?t any possible way that the one she had grown to simply ?tolerate? in her day to day life, could possible harbor deep feelings for her. Granted, she didn?t hate the boy or anything, she just simply found parts of his nature to be repugnant and his attitude in general far too flashy and over the top. There were sometimes she managed to catch of glimpse of a far more gentle and serious personality, but that was only ever when he was hanging around with the girl he always kept by his side. Other than that he was always a smart ass.

________

?So you?ve been sending Retsu out, in order to it to see the world??

?Obviously. Retsu has a basic understanding of what?s out there not only that I sent Ao out to locate him.? Rita explained.

??Him? I?m not following?? Nori adjusted the rim of her glasses, her curiosity peaked. 

?There is one person, other than myself who I have given permission to use Retsu, another person other than myself who Retsu will listen to.? She responded

________

?Hisa look out!? Masami screamed.

I snapped my head back from the hot eye candy, to Masami, then finally in the direction she pointed before my head had a violent collision with a bright golden beak which sent me falling to my knees in pain before a felt a great weight sat upon my shoulders. I grumbled incoherently, damn that shit hurt; however, before I fell down I managed to see the perpetrator which could only be one person or should I say animal. 

?Ao you fucking rat with wings, you did that shit on purpose!? I roared taking the beast of guard and tackling the feathered piece of shit down to the ground. My hands clenched around it?s throat as I enjoyed the moment that I could finally ring this damn bird's neck, gah I was trying my hardest to choke the damn thing so hard that it would shit itself in the process. 

_?Ao???_ 

?What is this?? 

?Die you fucking feathered-!? 

I was suddenly caught off guard as that feathered monster let out a hellish screech forcing me to cover my ears. Slightly dazed, but still ready to go I was ready to pounce on it again before it pelted me in the head with a hard metallic object in order to mask it?s escape, as it disappeared into a gust a smoke.

________

?There is a person other than you that Retsu listens to Rita-sama?just who is he or she?? Nori asked curious.

Rita turned to look at her with a dry expression before it turned into a simple smirk.

?None of your damned business now focuses on something more important, like our report to the Tsuchikage.?

________

I was helped back up to my feet by Masami. Who I uttered a grateful thank you toward before picking up the small metallic object left behind by Ao. It was a simple canister and upon my touch it transformed into a vanilla colored letter addressed directly to me, which was a duh moment as it couldn?t be for anyone else. My eyes scanned the letter and my expression quickly changed into one of vexation. 

?Hisa?is there something the matter?  

??The bird was from a friend of mine, telling me to be careful and all that junk. You know how over sentimental people can get.? I tried to ease some of her suspicions as I shoved the letter into my pouch, having for the opportune time to get rid of it.

??????

"He's lying, you know."​


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 27, 2014)

*Uchiha Akaya*

_Arrival to the land of demons - Bad Omen_
​It?s been two days since the princess?s team departed. I have been following them since then without being noticed at all by the group, or at least that?s what it seems cause not even their teacher has shown any signs of being aware of my presence. I have been looking out for any sort of dangers that could be around the places they stopped to take a rest, I also observed her relationship with her team mates. It seemed that having a normal ninja life was funny... in a way I don?t want her to be a ninja because my duty is to protect her and, in the shinobi world, there are many things I won?t be capable of protecting her from. The more I see the group the more my jealousy increases, having a team, having friends...having some sort of freedom.

I watched her every movement, every stupid question, every smile and I reach, once again, the same conclusion: the Uchiha Princess, Uchiha Manami, is a foolish softie who?s not kunoichi material. No matter how I look at it, she just doesn?t have the character needed and even more, if she ever gets it she will have to go through something really bad. She is clumsy and even that white-haired friend of hers is constantly scolding her for her carelessness.

A growl reaches my ears, you could think it is that of an animal but in truth, it is my stomach. Even I need to get food you know? Moving rapidly, I start to look for some prey until i find it. There on the tip of a tree, a big male hawk is standing; I know it is kinda difficult to catch one of those but i need to make thing quickly and go back to watch over the team. In an instant movement, i send two shuriken at the bird which easily dodged however it didn?t react to the shower of five kunai that got stuck in its body while in mid air. With a jump i catch the animal and inspect it; it has a good size so it should be good for dinner.

"Wow, you seem like a very capable one."i hear behind me. Without letting myself lose control, I turn to look at the person who spoke before. Its the sensei of the princess and he seems kinda serious."You have been following us for a while now, what do you want?"he asked trying to get some sort of response though i remained silent and just showed him my tattoo so he could be aware that I am from the same village."ANBU, huh? You didn?t emit hostility so I kept it for myself. did Hokage-sama send you?"he questioned again. Why can?t he just turn around and go back to where his team of losers is?

"...."

He sighed"Fine i won?t ask anything since you are from the leaf, just don?t let the kids to see you okay?"with that the man left me alone. Great, he ruined my mood just now.
---------------------------------------
Five days have passed since we left Konoha. We are near of the land of demons already, the place were the mission they are suppposed to accomplish will take place. The reason for me following them was already said but there?s something more. 

This country hired Konoha ninja for a C-rank mission as bodyguards since they are holding a festival soon but there have been some political problems among the important people that rule the place so the princess of the land of demons needed someone to protect her....but why someone from Konoha? i know we have our reputation but why would she hire shinobi from such a far away land, even if her intention was to get help from the White since they are a neutral party, they could have asked Kumo for this. Whatever the reaosn behind this could be, Ryoga-sama suspected something and asked Hokage-sama to allow me to follow the team. 

The closer we get to the entrance to the main town the stronger the bad feeling in my gut becomes. Something here reeks of troubles.


----------



## Cjones (Mar 28, 2014)

*Konoha*
*Hisashi/Masami/Mari*​
_Preparations II_

?I?m what now?? I replied back. How dare this hot piece of candy claim that I was lying? Where exactly did she get off? There?s no way she could tell that I was lying.

Right? 

?I don?t remember stammering.? She said to me full of attitude. Which is all I ever get out of her. 

?Ah, so full of attitude baby, but I like when you get huffy like that. ? I cooed at her, which only seemed to agitate her a bit more.

?Dolore nel culo! I?m done with this conversation boy.? It seems I got under her skin just a little, because she brushed pasted me pretty roughly, nodding to Masami as she walked away. That girl had such a hot temper and quite honestly it reminded me of my aunt, reminded me too much of her in fact, it was kind of scary when I really thought about it. 

?Hisa?are you sure everything?s alright? That letter did seem rather?suspicious.? Masami asked me concerned. I could see it in her eyes, she was worried, and if she actually knew what I was doing I couldn?t blame her for looking at me like that. But there was no way in everlasting hell that I was going to let that happened. I was the only one who should be concerned, for the both us. 

?Ah, stop looking at me like that. Listening to that hot piece of candy will get your mind all fuddled, she?s just trying to cover up her urge to ravish this sexy beast.? I struck a svelte pose while speaking to show off my very awesome and chiseled features, yeah, I was one fine piece of ass. If I was a woman, I?d totally try to get in my pants. 

?Okay?I guess.? Her words told me she was slightly unconvinced, but was willing to let me slide. I sighed as I grabbed her shoulders firmly, just as a way to let her know that I was alright and nothing was wrong. 

?Everything is alright Joanna, but I do have to go take care of something important. Being a doctor in training and all, there?s a lot of stuff I need to memorize.? I broke off from her as I began to jog away. ?I?ll see you later Oh! And make sure you take that short cut on your way back home!?  I yelled back to her as with a wave, she responded with the same. Once she was completely out of sight my jog turned into a sprint and then I was swiftly maneuvering myself through Konoha. The note I received was from my employer, who resided in Iwa, and it seemed that something big was to be going down soon.

Something between Iwa and Fuzengakure.​


----------



## Kei (Mar 28, 2014)

Mother Arc​
That very night, Zyana celebrated with her family, the celebration of coming closer and closer to their dream. It was like a family tradition, when Zyana first did it her mother was truthfully surprised but Zyana could tell that she enjoyed it. So from then she continued to do it, and it had gotten better when Sakura joined their rag tag team. It was nice celebrating like a family, no matter how small the step was, it was at least the step in the right direction so why shouldn’t they be happy?

“I really thought it was going to explode on me!” Sakura laughed shoving a piece of chicken in his mouth, “I got really scared when it started to change colors on me!”

“It’s because you didn’t mix it like I told you too! You are supposed to stir slowly making sure the chemicals settle well, not mix like you are making a cake!” Her mother countered harshly reaching over to grab an apple, but Zyana stopped her by slapping her hand.

“Eat your veggies first!” Zyana scolded as she ate her stir fry, but she maneuvered it in the way that the green peppers and the red peppers, even though mixed in was left to the side in perfect order.  

“You shouldn’t be picky like that!” Sakura said reaching across the table and grabbing the bunch that had lain on the side of her plate.  He ate it like it was candy and Zyana wondered what happened to him as a child to make him like those horrid peppers. It wasn’t like the other peppers with nice spicy kicks nor did it give it any taste to the food. 

Sakura looked at her and began to laugh because she had this look of pure disgust on her face, as if someone had just ate a pile of shit and just stared at her while doing it. 

“They are really good! I swear!” Sakura said before picking one of the green and red peppers, “Here taste it…”

“I don’t want anyone to throw up around my food!” Her mother said grasping her plate tightly

“I’m not going to throw up!” Zyana said before picking the two off the fork and putting them in her mouth, “See I’m eating it…”

Sakura began to smile as he placed his elbow on the table and leaned his head in his hand, he smiled so hard that his teeth were showing, and she knew she was already losing towards him.

“Chew them…” He told her, and the battle was lost, Zyana had hid them underneath her tongue was planning to shove a bunch of cabbages in her mouth before trying to swallow them whole.  Although now Sakura was watching her closely, closer than she ever felt before, and it bothered her. “Come on and chew it…”

“I’m chewing!” She yelled at him before finally taking a bite of the red and green pepper that was brushing up against her tongue just a moment. 

Actually biting it Zyana could feel the bitterness fill up her mouth. It was worse than actually brushing her teeth and then stupidly drinking orange juice. Her body jolted at the unexpected bitterness, and she was trying her best to not spit it out but dear goodness the whole thing was a bit too much for her! She looked at Sakura who at this time was suppressing his laughter. The bastard, he couldn’t even do it right, his face was turning bright red and he was biting his bottom lip so much it looked like he was trying to eat it.

Zyana couldn’t take it anymore and swallowed the peppers whole, the bitter juices that had seeped out of them happily followed coating the back of her throat with it stingy bitterness that made Zyana jolt yet again.

“My poor child….” Her mother whispered underneath her breath as it seemed she had took interest in her child suffering, “Don’t worry, if you don’t like it I won’t ask for things that call for it.”

“Haaa…..” Sakura sneered, even his eyes looked like they were smiling at her pain, but those two aside, that bitter taste dominated her mouth so badly that anytime her tongue brushed against the roof of her mouth she could still taste the nasty flavor of those damn peppers. 

She grabbed her plate and shoved the remaining bit of cabbages and chicken pieces in her mouth. 

“You look like you are trying to store for winter!!!” Sakura finally laughed out loud, he was crying at this point, even her mother began to snicker a bit.

Zyana tried to complain but the food had filled up every nook and cranny of her mouth, even trying to talk she could feel the food move against her cheeks.  She began to chew the food, but her mouth began to pucker and it was over. Sakura threw his head back laughing and her mother began to play with her cheeks, slowly moving them in circles, but even though she was trying to help Zyana could tell she was enjoying it as much as Sakura…

“Mmffghh!” Zyana spat, but her sharp words would come out, every time her mom rubbed her cheeks it pushed more food in the middle of her mouth.

“Don’t complain…Just chew….Chew…” Her mother said this time apply pressure to her cheeks, 

“Oh my god!!! You look like a chipmunk!” Sakura crackled before leaning on the table, “You need momma dearest to help you chew up your food? Huh, Z?”

She couldn’t say anything but her eyes held all the spite in the world right about now and she was throwing it all at him…

Sakura wasn’t going to get any cake! Even when his tongue craved for the sweetie goodness, she would just shove them all in her mouth and watch him beg


----------



## Chronos (Mar 28, 2014)

*Ivery, Rosuto l Genin l Sunagakure*

*[Suna, Beyond the Outskirts of the Villiage]*​
There's was always something that bothered him about Katsuki in reality. Her actions, movement, persona, everything just oozed a motherly sense to it. Maybe it was such blatancy that caused him to began to somewhat hate her. Although, hate was a powerful words, but more over a jealousy began to spur once he witnessed her with her children. He never wanted to show it, but Katsuki herself had a very latent talent, one of which she could read people thoughts simple by witnessing their patters for awhile. Rosuto hadn't a chance, and no matter how convoluted he thought he was, there wasn't a prayer that could have ever hoped to have beaten set woman's ability. Whatever reason she had to had become a Kunoichi instead of a psychiatrist, then it was all but clear to him.

"You have a party dedicated to you today."

"...I know." 

There was always something rather special about conversations with Kitsuki-sensei. The manner of how to lie was always in play, see, conversations, taking the equation of trust away, it all about timing. At this instance, there was a pace of one and half seconds in between the statement and the answer. That interval between the two was enough to cause Kitsuki to have an understanding that he was avoiding the ceremony. Which entails why her purpose of awaiting him here of all places, and also the meaning of whether or not the next question should suffice with either a quick response of a single second, or several. 

"I see. Don't you plan on going?"

"No. You already, know this Katsuki-sensei. You don't need to play your games with me." 

Half a second. With this she understood that he was resolute. A game, this is all that this was. Timing was the key, quick thinking was the strategy. What question, what retort, what answer, what message could be said and how much timing did it require so that the message could be perceived and understood. In an argument, timing is key, if not for that, quick thinking and relevance is lost. Communication is, more or less, a game. Persuasion, change of mind, exchange of words, manipulation. So many factors, not to mention the factor of body language. Such easily read emotion without a single thread of devolution on them. Seem we carry such arms at our disposal, yet we ourselves don't know how to use them very well. However, Katsuki seemed to be an expert, and Rosuto on the other hand, wasn't loosing pace. 

"Good job... Seems you managed to read me there for a second."

"I don't really feel like talking today, Katsuki-sensei. I want to be alone."

"Ross-kun, I came here as salvation, not damnation. I have a preposition for you."

"Hmm? I don't much care to make bargains with devils."

"Don't worry. This is not something you should worry too much about."

She says in intervals of around ten milliseconds. Meaning that it only too several exchange of words for her notice the entire thought pattern of the conversation, and what to say to each response that Rosuto gave. This concluded the game, he had already lost without much effort place in between words. Which meant that he hadn't much choice but to listen to her suggestion. Two seconds had already passed, there was no time for a retort that wouldn't give her leeway to myriad of responses. Silence brew between the two, and soon as she found her gateway she walked in front of the child and said.

"I want you to accompany us on a mission. It'll be myself, my husband and out two kids. Including you, it will give us a slight advantage in the coming battle thanks to the connection you and your summoning have." 

Rosuto just locked his eyes on hers, listening. Of course he would accept such a bargain. Today was a day that the village irked him to an unknown amount. And on top of that, Gendou was coming along, another powerful Jounin personnel from the village and husband to Kitsuki-sensei. Father of Tachi and Mina. Rosuto didn't quite speak much to this man, however he was very much loved by his family, Tachi himself says that he wishes to grow like his father, and Mina is very attached to the man. Honestly, the idea of being with the together always brought and idle sense of anger, he couldn't be around them too long, if not he would feel unwelcomed. Rosuto himself never knew his father, seems like he was one of those who left at the first sight of responsibility, or maybe he died some time where mother and him met. Mom never spoke of him, and no one of Yuki actually knew who he was, so he is now forever in the dark about the situation. However that never really scarred him too deeply, or at all actually. 

He lifted his gaze to search the clouds, and spoke to her.

"At what time do we leave?"

"Now. Who do you think gave you that pass in the first place? Tachi-kun brought it to you, if not for Mina-chan though, I wouldn't have permitted it though." 

Deceived. How very unsatisfying. However a slight chuckle escaped his lips and he shook his head at the defeat that befell him. Not even the slightest chance to win. 

"Alright, let's head to the station then. I suppose they are waiting, right?"

"Correct. Now look who's thinking ahead."


----------



## Sumon (Mar 28, 2014)

*Shinomori Aoshi*

Sound of heated logs breaking inside the bonfire and annoying chatter were aiding all over the Crook Rock village as everyone seemed to be having a great time. Sun had almost set down completely, casting a great shadow over the village. A few people went indoors as it was too late for them to stay up, while others, especially those of old age, popped a keg of birch sap wine. Aosi was offered some, but he shook his head in refusal and just proceeded to stare at the blazing bonfire, having finished his meal. 

The boy stared completely ignoring the surroundings, thinking about the last fight he had. His look had changed dramatically ever since he woke up after the exhaustion. It was pretty noticeable. He no longer wanted to die. No. His purpose in life changed as changes mother?s duty when she gives birth to a child. Except he didn?t have a child to protect, but he thought every single individual of this world was worth his protection, bar few exceptions. Aoshi still thought the world was full of unnecessary violence and bullshit spilled by Kages. And he understood perfectly how ninja world was run. That?s why he no longer decided to just go with the flow. On the contrary, actually. Aoshi decided to go against the flow and change the world himself. He wanted to exterminate all the violence and create new world order, where everyone would be happy, friendly, and most importantly safe. He wanted to create the perfect world and was ready to endure all the pain of everyone?s sins in return. 

But to achieve such crazy goal, the boy would have to become strong. As strong as no one has ever become before. And having a very high opinion of himself, Aoshi believed that. He believed with hard work and realization of full potential, he could actually change the world for good. And potential he did have that no one else besides himself, Shiryu and Bob, probably, knew of. So as the chatter became even louder and unbearable as some people became intoxicated after pouring alcoholic poison down their throats, Aoshi left a blanket with a bowl on top near the bonfire and exited the area unnoticed. 

10minutes of walk north away from Crook Rock village, Aoshi found himself in grassy plains with a forest on one side and a river that had run below Grass and Rain bridge on the other side. Annoying noises from the village were out of the boy?s reach, fortunately. Hardly anything could be seen from more than 100 metres away as the moon was the only source of light around the area. Its light was reflected by the calm river, creating a beautiful view.

The boy ripped all the bandages that were on his body, and dropped them on the green grass. Sitting next to them with his legs crossed, Aoshi extended his hands palms up, with both forearms touching inner side of both knees. He closed his eyes and tried to keep his mind calm while a light breeze of wind was tousling his hair. Aoshi was as calm as a mouse that was hiding inside tall grass nearby, making no movements at all. A big eyed owl from a branch of a tree was watching the mouse, waiting for it to make a single move. Time passed. 

Suddenly, the mouse squealed and the owl flew away from the branch, going for the former. Flying at high speed, the owl extended its talons forward, aiming at the mouse, which, having felt danger dashed towards the river. Running as fast as it can, the mouse was looking for a cover to hide, but the owl was too fast and it was just millimetres behind the mouse. 

Squeal aided through the area when the owl drove its sharp talons through thin skin of the mouse, while Aoshi suddenly tensed his muscles and hold his breath, making a layer of crystal clear ice cover his cold skin. The owl flew back on the branch with its prey while the boy opened his eyes and began scanning himself to see what was happening. Success. The boy sighed out of relief and the ice stopped forming, making him relaxed.  Aoshi stood with determination on his face, watching the ice on his naked chest. The idea that he had of being able to materialize ice out of nothing had been proved correct. There was no doubt about it, Aoshi had Ice Release bloodline limit!

Once Aoshi had read about various types of elemental bloodline limits, and Ice Release was one of them. Until the fight near a bridge, Aoshi had little idea of having such power inside. But the fight brought the idea into open and the idea was indeed the reality. Aoshi would have to make the best use of Ice Release if he really wanted to change the world for better.


----------



## Kei (Mar 28, 2014)

Mother Arc; Part One
​
That dinner seemed to last forever, the talk about science, and the food. Everyone was laughing and having fun, if Zyana thought about it she could never imagine not having friends or laughing with her mom. The thought knowing that in the past as blurry as it seemed, she didn?t get the feeling she had friends or that she did anything outside with any other person. She was glad that Sakura came into their lives, she needed it and so did her mother, as helpful as Zyana might be, Zyana had the feeling that she wanted more out of life. Although that might be Zyana projecting herself onto her mother, but still there must have been a reason that Sakura was chosen. There had to be, and that what Zyana furiously believed that her mother enjoyed Sakura company like she did.

?The dishes are done?? Sakura said as he took the dry rag and dried off his hands, ?Dinner was good Zyana, next time lets have some red meat!?

Zyana looked up from the table and thought about it, they didn?t have anything red meat lately and the thought about cooking it did seem tempting. 

?Yeah, let?s do that!? Zyana smiled as she kicked her feet underneath her table, ?Mom, you want to help?? 

Zyana never had her mother?s cooking, even thinking way back to when they moved a lot, she couldn?t remember what they ate before Zyana learned to cook. It had always been take out and Zyana was surprised she hasn?t gotten fat from all the food she ordered, nor the fact they were still financially well off despite the purchases.  

?Oh?You can cook Nitsu?? Sakura asked as he leaned against the sink, ?I would love to try your cooking, though?.Z is an excellent cook in her own right.?

?Sakura, don?t tease her.? Zyana said, ?I was only joking, I?ll cook the dinner maybe tomorrow or next week.?

Her mother leaned back into the chair, ?Is my daughter saying I can?t cook?? She asked as if she was just repeating an insult

Zyana shook her head wildly, ?No! Not at all! It?s just that?.? Zyana began but caught herself, what was she going to say? Anything that might come out of her mouth might sound like an insult. Though it was true, her mother didn?t seem like the person that could cook.

?It?s just that what?? Her mother asked looking at her daughter, ?You don?t believe I can cook??

??..Yeah?.Kind of?.?

Sakura clapped his hands together, ?My are you going to take that Miss Nitsu? Your daughter is calling you out saying that you can?t cook! I would be offended if I was you!? he laughed, Zyana shot him a glare that could probably cut through the whole house.

?Shut up Sakura! It?s not like that!? Zyana yelled at him, ?Mom is super busy with the research that she doesn?t have time to cook!  Let mom focus on her research and leave the cooking to me!?

?So you are saying I can?t cook?? Her mother smirked, ?I didn?t expect my own daughter to turn on me like this??

Zyana turned around to her mother quickly, before taking a deep breath, but she was going to tell the honest truth.

?I?Just don?t think that it?s possible?? Zyana said as she scratched the back of her head, ?You just don?t seem like the type?.?

?SHE?S CHALLENGING YOUR WOMANHOOD! YOU ARE GOING TO LET THAT SLIDE?!? Sakura yelled

*?SHUT UP!!!?*

Sakura began to crack up, as if someone was tickling, Zyana snorted at him and returned to her mother. She had her eyes closed, and her arms were folded, her breathing was pretty deep. It made Zyana wonder what she was thinking about. Zyana was right, after five full years of cooking and cleaning,  and maybe even longer than that Zyana was perfect at the house duties. Her mother was kind of weak in those areas, though that didn?t make her less of a woman, just less than a cook than her own daughter.

?Tomorrow?? Her mother said, ??Whatever is left in the fridge I?ll cook dinner?.?

?WHAT?!? Sakura and Zyana was both surprised at that sudden declaration

?Miss Nitsu are you sure?!? Sakura asked, it seemed as through all his laughing was cut short and that fear was building up in his entire being, ?Maybe you should take lessons from Zyana??

?Mom?I don?t think that?s safe!? Zyana said, worried filled her voice, ?It?s not like you are in a science lab!?

?Cooking is a form of science and I am well versed in science?? Zyana?s mom said matter of factly, ?You saying that I?m not a good cook is like saying I?m not a good scientist??

?Tomorrow I?m cooking and that?s that??


----------



## Chaos Theory (Mar 28, 2014)

*Suzume|Genin|Konohagakure*

*[Konohagakure, Village]*​
[Big Trouble in Little Konoha]​
A young blonde headed girl sat on a bench outside the Hokage's office. Her arms were folded over her chest and she had her cheeks puffed out. She had only been in Konohagakure two days and she was supposed to have had that meeting with the Kage today. Though again, like yesterday, the man was 'too busy' to see her. And this made her far, far from happy. She could understand yesterday. She had just arrived and they had to get her accommodations ready, which in its own right was a farce. With such an important person as herself they should have had everything ready when the agreement for a delegate was struck.  "They just don't respect me because I'm a kid." her voice comes off as muffled as she spoke through her cheeks. 

 "I'm a Sato, not just some runny nose brat!" is added as she relaxed a bit laying against the benches back rest. With a sigh a small puff of white smoke comes from her mouth.  "Well" she says with a chipper tone and gaining a smile,  "I guess I could tour the village" 

In the distance, standing atop a building a set of figures watched the young pre-teen,  "Are you sure that is her?" one figure asks the other. A nod follows,  "Are you kidding me? Do you see how she's dressed?" the first figure cupped its chin and he to nods,  "What about that swords she's carrying? Do you think she'll pose a threat?" is asked. The second figure pushes the first,  "Are you kidding me?! She's a kid and a noble to boot. I bet she doesn't even know how to swing the damn thing." is assured. The first man laughed a bit,  "Yeah, you're right. I dunno what I was thinking", "Quite, she's moving" ~

The girl folds her arms behind her head as she walked along the bustling streets. The stares she got were largely ignored as she was used to them back home. The look on her face told it all, she was new here and despite being some what lost she seemed to actually be enjoying the sights. While walking along she comes across a small building with various items depicted on the store front. It was one of the many General Stores in the area and she decides to walk in and browse the wares. Her bow bobs down the aisle as she walked and is usually the only thing that is seen of her as she walked. A blank look crosses her features, there were so  many things to see. Most of which she had never seen before. Turning down one aisle she sees that it is packed with food items... to be specific one type of food item.  "Ramen? Why do they have an entire area dedicated to one item?" she asks aloud. She didn't know that Ichiraku's Ramen had became so large in the village. In fact it for a long time was the only food stand that stayed open twenty four hours a day, which is a trend that others have cashed in on as well.

Shaking her head she continues her journey through the store. Walking up front she browses the displays there until she stops at the cashier. For the better part of a few minutes he stares at the woman. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



​



After a moment or two the staring finally gets to the woman, "Can I help you dear?" is asked. The Girl however only looks at the woman blankly. Then after another few moments of awkward silence Suzume speaks up,  "Are you like my mom?" is asked. The woman blinks, "What do you mean?" is then asked. Suzume points to the woman's ample chest.  "Mom says that she can eat anything she wants and all the weight that her body doesn't need goes to her boobs which is why daddy doesn't mind buying her sweets. Are you like her?" the cashier blushes and covers her chest "Umm, er.. ummm." is stuttered as she tried to come up with an answer. Slowly allowing her arms to fall she looks to Suzume, "Nu-not all women are th...that lucky." is replied.  "Oh, well okay then" turning on a heel the small blonde headed girl is heading out the door leaving a bewildered woman behind her.  "What a strange little girl..." ~

Suzume finds herself walking down another crowded street going toward a strange sign in the distance. She tilts her head, her grasp on all the letters of Konoha's language wasn't complete so she had some troubles translating it, still it had to be an interesting shop. A blank sign with red letters can't be bad right?

Walking in her eyes light up, it was a bakery. The smell of sweets filled her nose and she almost floats up to the counter. Behind it an older man was hand pulling taffy. "Eh? Oh, hello. Can I help you?" he asks. Suzume nods,  "Any specials today?" she asks. The man grins well, sure." is replied as he put the taffy down. Cleaning his hands on a towel that hung off his shoulder he browsed his back case. Opening a mirrored glass door he pulls a small tray of samples out and hands the girl one. Suzume bites into it and she feels all afloat as stars sparkled in her eyes.  "This is so.... tasty!" is exclaimed as he looked up to the candy maker,  "I'll take all of it!" is declared as he turned to walk out. As she closed in on the door she popped herself on the forehead.  "Right.." 

Turning back around she heads back to the man. Grabbing a piece of paper from the donut display she writes down the hotel that the Kage had afforded her and a room number.  "This is where I'm staying" she says with a smile before again turning. The man sweat drops, was this kid serious. He watched as she again stopped at the door. Snapping her fingers she turns back around.  "Sorry, still not used to the whole trade thing" is confess as she is a noble she just normally had things brought to her. Walking back to the counter she pulls from her bow a coin purse. "I.." the man stops as she pulled out a ridiculous wad of cash from such a small space,  "This was yesterday's allowance, I hope it covers it!" she states again walking for the door, "Wait, this... this.."

-Clang-

She was gone, "This is too much" he sweat drops, but he soon finds himself counting the money dollar signs in his eyes. ~~

Again on the move Suzume with a smile on her face turns down an alley. There was no one her aside from her.  "Eh? Now where am I?" she asks while looking around. Not knowing that she'd been far from the Village center since she walked from the Bakery's door she walked through the Genjutsu until the she was at the best place for her to be jumped. From above the Ninja releases his hold on her mind. She is now surprised to see that she is in an open area in a different part of the Village.  "This doesn't look like where I was..." she states. Above the Shadows move to position themselves to best take their target.


----------



## Chronos (Mar 28, 2014)

*Ivery, Rosuto l Genin l Sunagakure*

*[Suna, Transport Docks]*​
Upon arriving at the station Rosuto witnessed Tachi held an extra backpack on his hand, with glee perfectly glued upon his features he extended his hand over towards Rosuto and birthed a smirk on his lips.

"Sorry about that, man."

"Consider me the lesser of two evils then."

"Hey, don't be like that, man. You know I can't say no to her."

Grasping the back he was given he led out smile, wasn't much other to do, but at least Rosuto understood he meant well. Or at least the tried to convince himself he was. Absolutely drenched in somewhat a delirious state of thought, Rosuto turned towards Mina, and her father who stood near the tracks as the train arrived at the designated time. Ironically, it was there just at par to their arrival, which makes this whole ordeal feel so cleverly devised that it almost sickened him how calculated and precise these people where. Kitsuki-sensei was truly admirable, not only her but entirety of this family was very enticing and warming. They radiated such blatant aura of friendliness and passion. It was almost... disgusting.

"Rosuto, my lad. So glad you decided to join us!"

The man in the distance calls out, none other than Rosuto's first friends in the village, and father to Tachi, Gendou Natsure. The kind man who gave him a position among the village and who helped him during his trials. Rosuto had to admit that his luck had been outstanding, and that for some reason. People seemed to be very understanding of his situation. Although many don't know, he was sure that Gendou and Kitsuki-sensei were more that aware, which was worse for him, as he knew he was getting attached again. 

"I hand't much of a choice, Gendou-san. Your wife's games are at time too much to handle."

A laughter escaped his mouth. Gendou is a tall, dashing man of hair of dark. He and Kitsuki met since birth, although he being a year older than her, but they started dating around the time they were assigned to the same squad, ironically, Kitsuki said that she did it on a whim, but even so, it seem to have ended on the best note. If not for their union, what would've happened to Rosuto? Rosuto questioned this once, the answer was almost too unbearable for him to fathom, and those thoughts were lost in the ether that is his mind. 

​
"Well now that we are all here, let's board the train. Oh, and hello Ross! Good to see you!"

"Hey, Mina." 

Mina, much like explained before she was like her brother. Exuding precious glee and spry as a child playing among her brethren. She was kind, and after the few weeks they met, she spoke very idly of Rosuto. Wasn't until he and her had a rousing game of monopoly among the family that she started to respect Rosuto's mindset, although not completely compliant, she at least tried to understand him. Which suffices. Boarding the train, they soon leave for their destination, with this it would take at least several hours, probably until nightfall, to arrive at the destination, which would be Fuzengakure Grounds. A land fulled with rogues, blazing in marketing, and more importantly, the sun wasn't as apparent in that area of the world.

"Now, let us brief you on what we have to do, Rosuto."

Spoke Gendou as we locked ourselves in the corridor where our seat were. A door separated us from the halls, and so cleverly devised that this room in specific was arranged for us, who seem to under some important mission. 

"Normally we wouldn't assign Genin for a request like this, but knowing your standards Rosuto, they were more than compliant to agree. Of course, this might bring up old wounds, but this is just step further to accomplishing your our task of ridding yourself of your own guilt."

"Funny, I never spoke of ridding myself of it."

"It'll be best for you, trust me."

"..."

"Now, we are headed towards Fuzen grounds in regards of some rogues began to spur a commotion among the village. Some had been planning an escape and are to be apprehended, not killed. Since these are children themselves, much like you three, the plan was to use you instead of us Jounin, who are simply there as a last resort..."

"What? You aren't saying..."

"Yes. Seems like were are just plan A. If we don't make it, it'll be the Jounin, mom and dad, that'll be sent to dispose of the trash."

"That can't be right... There's no purpose on killing these people. They are just children, much like us."

"They are part of a larger scale group. Seems like if we don't do this, they might arrange something large. Something like..."

"A full scale assault?"

"Yes. We can't let them divulge the and allied village secrets. They might be from White." 

Knowing this, Rosuto had a bad taste in his mouth, he listened intently to their briefing, an once done he sat on his designated seat, stared out the window and glared at the stars. Reminding himself of years passed... it might be too late to turn back at this point.


----------



## Cjones (Mar 28, 2014)

Iwagakure​
_Preparations II_

The Tsuchikage, Osamu, sat with his back to his desk, staring out the window. A massive chair designated only for him was made to compliment his great stature. His view was nearly the entirety of Iwagakure, his home, everything he helped to build and was tasked to watch over all these years were right before his eyes. There nothing he could make out from this view, his soldiers, the civilians, his people, all that walked the streets of Iwa were his to watch over. In his chair he sat back, arms placed on each side, poised like that of an emperor. 

“Sofu-sama.” A voice breaks the silence accompanied with the opening of a door. 

The Tsuchikage turns his gaze from the village and into the corner of eye. The thumping of loud footsteps, akin to his own, make their way toward his seat in full stride. The owner of the steps stop just at his side, poised military style, before handing over a file. Slowly he began eyeing the document, examine every bit of information that was inside. This austere man’s face soon bore a wicked grin as he let the document swing loosely in his hand, off the side of his chair. 

“It seems they have acquired a tailed beast after all, the Hachibi.” He mused. 

“So, how do you wish to precede?” His gaze traveled up to the shinobi who stood beside him. A very buxom and strapping woman with an eye patch over her right eye. 

​
“I already presumed they would have one and planned accordingly. I contacted Rita-san and she agreed that this would be the best opportunity to test out the “Monster” of Iwagakure against a worthy opponent.” She explained 

“Worthy? You sound as if the host of Hachibi poses some threat to Retsu.” He questioned curiously. 

“I haven’t been able to ascertain the facts myself, but apparently the host is a particularly skilled shinobi. Word of mouth says he took on an academy worth of students from both Kiri and Sunagakure and none of them could even lay a hand on him.” Upon her explanation the Osamu merely scoffed at such a notation as he rose from his chair. His might shadow cast over the entire window, seemingly stretching down the wall of the building and out onto streets of the village. 

“Nothing, but hearsay.  Such things are born out of exaggerations of the truth or fear of the unknown, but let us say for a moment…that this tale is true. Then it’s only naturally that we treat it just as we will everything else about Fuzengakure. We shall –“

“Crush the falsehood that stems from such exaggerations.” A voice interjected upon entering the room. Osamu, with a smirk on his face, and his assistant turned to lay eyes upon Rita Mordio and Nori. 

“It’s good to see you sofu-sama, ane-sama.” Nori greeted. 

“My dear Nori and Rita, how right you are. This shall just be another causality of their foolishness that we shall crush under the heel of our boots!” The loud boom of his voice echoing as he made his intentions known, then gesturing to the woman on his right. “Get the message out to all of the Explosive Crops, we are to convene in the next hour, Rita I want you there as well, it’s time to prepare!” He ordered. 

“Sofu-sama.” In a flash she was gone. 

“Yeah, I guess.” Rita responded dryly. She wasn’t all too keen on being ordered around as if she was some common flunky. Still, if he was having a meeting this soon, then that could only mean that the time of their approach was very close. 

The operation to invade Fuzengakure was going to be set into motion soon enough. ​
*Sunagakure*​
_“That wasn’t too bad Sat, wasn’t too bad at all. I can see the first thing will be to work on the flexibility of your string work. Perhaps I’ll have him do-?”_ Yusetsu thoughts were interrupted with sudden appearance of an ANBU, the elite guard of the Kazekage. Knelt down before him, face hidden behind a mask, these people were always hard to read. There sound was often to faint and silent, but what else did you expect from the covert ops of the shinobi world. 

“Kazekage wants me already right?” Yusetsu suddenly outburst caught the ANBU slightly off guard, how easily he was able to tell. 

“Y-yes Yusetsu-sama. The Kazekage request your presence at this moment.” Once the message was giving, with a nod of approval from Yusetsu, the ANBU vanished as quietly and silently as he appeared leaving the man alone once again. Yusetsu looked down his sight at his new student Satoshi, as he took care of that girl he had just been ordered to save. 

_“I’m going to have to leave you alone for a bit, so don’t think too badly of me for vanishing okay?”_​


----------



## Chronos (Mar 28, 2014)

*Ivery, Rosuto l Genin l Fuzengakure*

*[Fuzen, Forest Outskirts]*​
Nightfall had already befallen the land, around 4 hours had passed since they boarded the train, an hour to get to the village and half an hour to prepare for their mission. There was no time to rest as the mission time was already appointed and there were already told what must be done. Around mid-night or so, the teams separated into groups of two. Mina with Gendou-san, Tachi with Kitsuki-sensei and Rosuto on his lonesome. After some delving into the information given by the village it seemed that they have already pinpointed the locations of the targets. Being Genin and all, they were so clever as to think of a cohesive strategy. Within a moments time they should be arriving. Hidden among the tress of the village it seem, that Rosuto has yet to encounter any of the rogue squadrons. Even so, being Genin, he wasn't too sure about the fact that he was alone. His summoning wasn't much if at all, at the level of his superiors, he'd had to play tactical. Which is why he has assembled in the span that he's been there several traps and explosives so that once triggered would cause a series of traps to activate. 

Now it was all about patience. Around the time he headed out, he was handed a pistol. This was used simply as a precaution in the case he was overwhelmed. He just needed to pull up and wait for help, and hope he doesn't die in the mean time, which shouldn't be too difficult. Hiding among the leaves of the forest, strings held in the tips of each of his fingers, wrapped ever so elegantly and hidden among plain sight, threads so think, only visible to trained soldiers, at this time at night with not a single shred of lighting other than the moon and stars, this was but perfect.

A song was heard, eyes turning to it's direction and two ninja approached from the distance, much like there were explained they seemed to be in a hurry, yes, riding among the tress, another one a bit farther but running across land. Much like he expected it, awaiting, he pulled his index, followed by the pinky fingers, one caused a trap to unveil capturing the ninja on it grasps, while the other exploded a tag causing one of the branches to fall, the rogue loosing his footing and plummeting to the ground. While another was pulled, 3 of his 5 finger already used, he exposed a small bag that hanged above the captured target, releasing smoke bombs that held within the a sleeping powered, withing seconds the rouge halted his struggling and fell into a slumber.

The other bumping his cranium on the ground has lost his consciousness due to the impact. It was almost too simple, pulling the other thread, he felt that it's weight had been loosened, both of them actually. That was not possible, that would mean some other had scouted ahead, hold it, was this all a ruse? Impossible, that would mean--

_"Found you!" _

A slice was ushered his way, a ebony dagger so close in proximity, swiping his hand towards it, while he pulled away from the target, he could sense the blade slice at the tip of his finger, enough to cause the requirement for the next technique, hand signs formed and kicking the stump that was posterior to kick, he rocketed towards the distance, placing his hand on the targets stomach, forcing his weigh away from him, he pushed him hand wide open as he called

"Summoning Jutsu!" 

While the rogue was flown to the distance, a seal soon formed where Rosuto had placed his hand, engulfed in smoke soon a harsh pound could be heard and the man was rocketed off the smoke towards the earth. Soon a quick smack towards the ground caused him to grunt about, but stand back on his feet.

"You should have called me earlier."

"I wasn't recommended."

"Doesn't matter, get ready. I sense a total of five."

The spoke through a mental bind, there was never any movement of the lips. A blood pact, this was none other than Rei, the summoning of teh Nymph. His life companion, both sharing a special bond, much like stories, both could see what the other saw, hear that the other thought. They were in perfect synergy. 

"Use your gun, we must call for back up."

"On it."

Pulling the gun of his satchel, he pointed it towards the sky soon a flaming object rocketed higher and higher into the void. Soon the other witnessed it and headed towards them with haste.


----------



## Cjones (Mar 28, 2014)

_Hell on Earth_​
Skidding down the steep slope of the cliff it took only a few minutes to reach the bottom. Just ahead, right in their sights, was the place their target was living. A village seeped in nothing, but crime. A very darken village that none were allowed to come alone to, for fear of spiraling into depression. Only those with cut-throat enough to follow to age old laws of the land, killed or be killed, fight or flight, were allowed to inhabit this place. 

Dios no Sabe.

Immediately at the entrance a very petite young girl, an obvious member of Konoha's Inuzuka clan, stood with  The young lady was called Eiji and her partner was known as Alucard. Both stood at the entrance of what looked to be nothing, but a complete wasteland. Two twin arches stood high in between a canyon. Both were utterly overtaken by the massive flora and fauna that grew in the area, causing them warp and intersect between one another forming an X. A look of disbelief was plastered on the young girl's face, this couldn't have been the place they were searching for. Then what seemed to make things, as they both prepared to walk forward and enter both suddenly gasped in pain, causing them to quickly  retreating back a few feet. A revolting smell assaulted their noses, which seemed to flow from the entrance of the village.

"What the hell is that smell? It's sickening." Eiji groaned as she began to fish through her bag. It was a rancid, putrid smell, as if someone hadn't bathed in years, released their bowels, and sat under the hot sun. Well, that's the best Eiji could describe it despite the fact it was much worse.

So much worse that she truly didn't have the necessary vocabulary to describe it. Shouting "Eureka" Eiji fished out two gas masks for her dog and herself. Inhaling and exhaling deeply, she could finally breathe. The mask successfully filtered at the poignant odor, yet there was still a lingering hint of it. A stench this powerful was un-human,  even incense designed to through off the sense of smell weren't any where near as powerful as this.

"Man, I wonder just what the cause of this smell is." She spoke as they continued on their way. The deeper they entered the darker it became, before everything before them looked red as if they had walked into an oven. It was also then that Eiji found the answer to her lingering question. Houses just made similar to those in Konoha/Kumo respectively, where covered in dirt and filth. Windows were broken and doors torn off the hinges, as peopled casually walked in and walked out. The earth beneath them was stained...with blood. The smell that had assaulted her sense of smell, it was made by...

"Dead...bodies!? No...not just that, but a mixture of human waste and blood." Eiji said flabbergasted. People just in cloaks and rags either simply walked over or stepped on them, as if it was nothing special. A dog could be seen 'relieving' itself on the corpse of what looked like a woman. A young boy, in no other words to describe, was simply graving robbing the bodies that littered the street. "We need to get out of here and fast." After the initial shock wore off, Eiji began fishing in her back pocket for a few seconds before pulling out a vanilla colored note neatly folded into a square. Before unfolding it, Eiji took a quick once around of the area again before frowning up.

"This place...I can understand why it's called Dios no Sabe. Come one boy, let's go find this Jeane woman." ​


----------



## Kei (Mar 28, 2014)

Mother Arc​
?Man?What did I get myself into? Nitsu cooking?I don?t know if I?m happy or really scared??

?That?s what you get from opening up your big mouth!?

It was finally getting late and Sakura was going to head home, so Zyana volunteered to walk him down the hill to the road that leads to village. At first it was light talk, about dinner, about the research, anything that happened in that small period of time. They laughed and joked around with each other, but there was this thickness in the air, that they both knew was there but neither of them wanted to talk about it.  It felt as though the huge night sky was smaller and more constricting than the vastness it truthfully was.

The bugs sounded louder tonight, like they were screaming at Zyana to say something, it wasn?t like they got into an argument. Her bra strap was just showing and?.and?Zyana began to blush, no matter how many times she thought about it, something did happen between them.  She could only hope that he felt the same, though looking at his back, there was no sign that he was thinking about the same thing she did. 

She released a failed sigh, was this what it?s like to overthink, and to her that moment opened her eyes. Not only to her but those possibilities of what it truthfully mean. Although that didn?t mean he felt the same way, hell that didn?t mean that he looked at her the same way she did him, and that what annoyed her about being with him at this moment. What should she say? She didn?t want to say anything that might cause him to turn tail and run. Though she also didn?t want to try, Zyana sighed again, what was going on with her?

?Are you okay??  Sakura asked, Zyana didn?t realize it but she was looking at the ground and Sakura had turned around to talk to her, ?You?ve been sighing this hold time?Is everything alright?? 

?Ah, no its nothing sorry!? Zyana said putting her hands up in front of her, what was she going to say? Her bringing up the past didn?t seem like a good plan, but at the same time it was bothering her.

Sakura scratched the back of his head, ??.Are you sure? We are friend right??

Zyana laughed, ?Of course we are!? She smiled, today wasn?t a good day and neither was tomorrow, how she felt, all the questions, maybe some things weren?t meant to be asked.

She put her hands on Sakura shoulders, ?Come on we are almost to the road, it?s getting cold!?  She began to walk in front of him, that?s how she was going to do it, keep moving and don?t look back, never look back. 

Though she didn?t get far, she felt a tight grip on her left arm pulling her back, and with the strength she was pulled back on she had slammed herself back into Sakura.  She turned around sharply, words piling up in her mouth to spit at him harshly for treating her so roughly, but they all fell out as if her mouth was nothing but a faucet. She couldn?t pick one out to spit at him, to yell or even say, all of the words she planned to curse his life. They act as though they never existed in the first place?

?If we are friends why are you running away??? Sakura said, ?That can be an unattractive trait if you don?t fix it.?

Zyana frowned, she wasn?t going to let what happened last time happen again, ?I?m not running away??

?Yes you are, whenever you have a problem you pretend to not see it?? Sakura said, his grip on her arm got tighter, ?If we are such good friends, stop running away from me?Tell me what?s wrong??

He was getting close again, he was doing that same thing with his eyes, and the deepness of his voice. It made her quake again,  she didn?t want this, she didn?t want the confusion and all the anger that came with it. 

?Nothing?s wrong??

?Lair??

He got closer?.

?Nothing?s wrong, I?m telling the truth??

?Horrible lair??

??You are close?.Too close?.? Zyana said, she could feel his breath, their mouths were so close too each other and she could smell the sweetness of the cake that they had for dinner. Sakura looked at her, and backed away slowly, but they were still close, if anyone would come it would only look as though two lovers.

?I?I want?I want to go to school?.? She said, ?Tomorrow?.Can?Can you hang out with me tomorrow? If you are free??

Sakura looked at her for a minute, ??.Alright?.Tomorrow?.I come by early tomorrow morning?.? Sakura said backing away from her, ?I?m going to go home??

Zyana refused to turn around her heart was still beating so loudly in her chest and her face was still red. She didn?t care if he was angry at her, she couldn?t do it, she couldn?t be normal with him, all alone with him was everything but normal. 

Zyana was going to walk home but then she felt hands on her shoulders, and someone was so close to her again!

??.You are still a horrible lair??


----------



## Cjones (Mar 28, 2014)

LT
_Dios no Sabe​_
This place really was a hell on earth. How anyone could live in a place like this...was beyond reason.

"So now we’re supposed to track her down…*sigh*?"

*Bark*

The deep and gruff voice of Alucard broke her out of her thoughts. His eyes held a look of determination, far greater than hers. Laughing a bit the Inzuka rubbed behind his ear and gave him a pat on the head. “You trying to get me motivated? I appreciate it!” If he was ready for this, then she had no choice but to be the same way. The bond between canine and master was a deep one, if she lost her drive than it would only make the mission worse not to mention that Alucard may even begin to look down on her in some way.  With a toothy grin, Eiji pointed to a nearby establish with bright neon signs and what seemed to be an inebriated man urinating on the side of the building. Those two things instantly pointed to one thing. “There’s a tavern, always the best place to start.” With the building in her sights they began to walk over and ascend the six steps leading into the tavern. In the moment she reached for the knob to open the door it seemed like slow motion.

_*Inside...*_
"These are the orders from our boss. In your best interest...it would be best to come along." Inside the dust and cob webbed filled cabin sat disoriented customers down on their luck. At a table far in the back two cloaked stood over a woman in a cloak.

"So...you refuse to answer us?" One of the men questioned again. The simply crossed her legs, exposing her long milky silk like legs. A small smile could be seen on the woman’s face who finally responded with a simple "Tehee." This only proved to infuriate the men, who then decided that if she wouldn't listen with words, they would force or rather, kill her.

"You've wronged our boss. We offered you to come back and pay for your crimes, but you dare ignore us?" One of the men pulled out a glass vile, popped open the cap, and poured it onto the table. "You don’t want to answer to our boss? THEN YOU'LL PAY FOR WHAT YOU DID WITH YOUR LIFE!" One of the men hollered as he simultaneously slammed his hand down on the table wooden table. 

"SUMMONING JUTSU!"

*Outside...*
Right as Eiji hand touched the knob.

*BOOM!*​
The tavern exploded into a cloud of debris. The force sent her fly back and into a nearby building, collapsing on top of her. From out the dust cloud where the tavern once stood a cloaked figure, jumped through the air, before landing on top of a hard metallic roof. "THERE SHE IS!" A voice yelled from the ruined tavern. Soon a giant red salamander appeared. "YOU AVOIDED THAT FIREBALL? You’re TRICKY I’ll GIVE YOU THAT, AFTER HER!" The man yelled from above before his partner and he jumped from the top of the salamander and began to give chase across the roof top. 

Unfortunately for Eiji, the whole escapade went unseen as Alucard began digging her out from underneath the debris. No matter how much of a ninja you are, you’re never prepare to suddenly be tossed into a building of metal and then have it collapse on you, at least when your guard isn’t up. To make matters worse, the sun had begun to set giving this already dark town a deep red glow, like it was on fire, but then again this was a hell on earth.

“Ugh…dammit, how the hell did that happen? Sorry boy, looks like we’ll have to start fresh in the morning.”

*Bark*

*Later…*
Night time had fallen at the hellish town know as Dios no Sabe. Inside a nearby hotel, Eiji had begun to set up for the night, ready to begin her search in the morning. To her immense surprised despite the disgusting condition this nightmarish hole was in, the hotels weren’t half bad in the slightest. A local rumor she had heard around town was that a “very beautiful woman had these keep up to pair, mostly for her own service.” In front of her was a small table littered empty candy wrappers, chip bags, plates and all kind of sweets. The hotel was the largest building in the outpost designed similar to a winter cottage and once again, to her surprise, they even had decent things to eat here.

"Guess I'll go and read up more on these reports."

*Outside...*
Far from the scene near the cliffs that watched over the barren wasteland that Dios no Sabe inhabited, stand two silhouetted figures, both wearing thick long black leather over coat hoodies watching over as the sun begins to set. One of them sits down dangling his feet over the cliff while resting his elbow on the other. The other stands dignified behind him.

"Geez, I can't believe I let her send me here. This lead had better following through. Otherwise I’m going to be one unhappy little genin" his voice sounding young and lazy as he comments on what occurred. He shakes his head like a disappointed mother would at her child. "Just keep telling myself, this'll all pay off once I find her...I hope" The young ponders in thought while taking out a neatly wrapped piece of candy from his pocket and unfolding it. So wrapped up in his thoughts, he hadn’t notice his partner’s towering figure looming over him. The sudden darkness caused the young male to look up and panic, his partner intimidating frame not only scaring him, but causing him to drop his candy down the cliff.

*PTT PTT PTT*​
The candy quickly disappeared down the hill below and into the dark depths below. "Oh what the hell man that was my last piece of candy!" The Young one scolded becoming upset at his lost while pulling back his hood in the process. Silverish hair with a tint of green and an elaborate patch, or mask, covering over both eyes this could only be one person. The taller figure mimicked the action, rolling back he’s hood as well, revealing a spiked mask and doll eyes. 

“Damn Retsu you gotta stop scaring me like that! You’re just as bad as Marietta!”

In response Retsu tugged he’s…her’s…it’s…whatever the hell this being is suppose to be, head  over to the side like a confused dog.  “Uhhh…never mind, let’s just see if we can find something of interest here.”​


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 28, 2014)

_*Kazama Zerua
Konoha's Right There!! Hope I Don't Get My Ass Kicked!
*_
Zeru could see the ninja "village" of Konoha coming into view. It was a sprawling backdrop of industrialized spectacle while at the same time retaining a small village charm. From the shoreline the bigger buildings could be seen, the biggest buildings he had ever seen in person, which looked to be at least forty stories in height. These big buildings were spaced out so they didn't quite dominate the skyline, but if one were to peer in they'd see that it was more of a fusion of Konoha's present and past. The signature dirt roads of Konoha were largely replaced by cobblestone and granite. There was one main road that was still dirt that extended from the entrance of the village all the way to the Hokage?s office as a tribute of sorts. The buildings retaining their original integrity by keeping their original wooden exteriors, touch ups were of course done to preserve their pristine condition as well as some structural reinforcements. There weren't really streetlights instead Konoha was done up as if it were expecting some kind of festival, paper lanterns illuminating the streets and walkways. The young shinobi from Spoon Island could not keep his usually stoic facade from cracking under the splendor of Konoha. He found himself with that wide-eyed Spielbergian look as he looked over the bow of the ship; he wasn't the only one either. The other kids who were making this trip from the island joined him in admiring the view. People that had forgotten their dislike for Zeru or pretended he never existed began patting each other on the back and acting like best friends. To the other kids from Spoon Island this was their "we made it moment" so any familiar face would do for the celebration.

"Must be quite overwhelming for you country bumpkins!! I know you guys live in caves and wigwams or some other backward kinda shit, but those big things are called buildings."

Uproarious laughter followed the pointedly disparaging comments. You?d have thought the guy just told the world?s first dirty joke or something. Or maybe it was his voice; it sounded was a high-pitched squeaky thing that had zero baritone, it was actually unbelievable a person could sound like that.

The ninja laughing seemingly hailed form Kumo considering the matching headbands. The squeaky kid and his loudmouth gaggle of which he was the apparently and ironically ringleader started slapping five as he threw out another insult that newly minted Konoha shinobi couldn?t be assed to care about.  

Zeru had decided not to concern himself with people like the Kumo ninja contingent, they were like the bullies from the island, trouble. The kind of elitist assholes that bobbed each other's knobs, high fiving, and grabbing ass while doing it while maintaining that anyone looking from the outside in on this clique were committing some great infringement by occupying the same space and time. Zeru felt no great civic pride for his home but having had to say goodbye to his loved ones made him feel a little emotionally raw. He hadn?t realized it but his gaze had shifted over to the group and his disgust was apparent.

?What do you think you?re looking at maaan? Wanna fight about it??

The squeaky voiced kid tried to sound as threatening as possible walking over to Zeru; for all intents and purposes he was normal looking, atleast for a Kumo nin. Shoulder length blonde hair and dark skin complete with a modern style tri point hat that had Kumo?s insignia. Truth be told he looked like a pirate which is what made Zeru cock an eyebrow and take in a very deep breath. Actually he tried to hold his breath in at this point.



?No dude I really don?t. We?re going to be docking any minute now. We didn?t have a problem the entire trip so what do you say we just chill out man.?

Zeru put his hand out as a gesture of friendliness. He wasn?t worried about the kid with the weird voice so much as he was worried about his friends and having to fight against multiple opponents. It wasn?t something he really wanted to do.

?Don?t tell me to chill, man!! I?m crazy!?

The blonde haired Kumo nin?s eyebrow began to twitch as if to accentuate and put over just how crazy he was, but if anything it just looked really funny. 

?He?s crazy yo, don?t tell him to chill!?

The group all chimed in as if they had rehearsed this routine before and this was the first time Zeru really took stock of the whole group. They were pretty generic looking bruiser types, all big, all scary looking, and all black. They all began to move in and encircle him. This was really not a fight he was trying to have. Getting his ass beat by a bunch of scary black people was not on his to do list for today.​


----------



## Cjones (Mar 28, 2014)

*Hisashi/Retsu/Eiji*

_Dios no Sabe II: In Search of a Legend_

_“The file says that what this woman is to Fūinjutsu; is equivalent to what Tsunade-sama was to medicine back in her day. Or perhaps to use a more recent example, what Minori-sama is to the field of medicine today. Her background is completely shrouded in mystery. All attempts to find out anything about her have either frightened people off or they just simply refuse to reveal any information about her. One even went as far as to claim that “Some doors are best left unopened.” She is an enigma who’s an expert at answering questions evasively, but her knowledge is the key to complete the formula.”_

_“I get that she’s important, but a woman like this sounds kind of…shady. Are you sure she can be trusted?”_

_“Despite her mysterious nature the only thing she hides are the secrets surrounding her. Anything else is simply bare.”_ 

Eiji let out inaudible sigh as she recalled the meeting between her boss and her. The reports she had gotten and gone over last night, all pointed to this sealing master being holed up in this shit hole of a place. Even with that piece of info though, this mission was literally more like a ghost chase than anything else. Everyone she asked around here either ran away from her or was completely sloshed that she couldn’t get any coherent answer out of them. The people she did manage to find that could at least speak somewhat phrase a complete sentence had either never seen her or wanted to know what kind of quirks she had. “How can find this lady when I know next to nothing about her?” The inuzuka groaned as she walked the trashed and desolate streets of Dios no Sabe.  With every step she took a loud pop or crack could be heard from underneath her heel. The streets were littered with bones of all types of dead animals, along with decaying bodies. 

“Oh dammit, this is pointless. I’ve check the ruins of the tavern, the hotel, the brothel….*shiver* and even asked around! UGH WHERE THE HELL ARE YOU LADY!”

_____________

Walking around this place I kinda had to admit that it had its own type of charm. More like in a dark age’s sort of way, where the land was stained red by the blood of the slain, the sun glowing a hellish red that made it seem as if the entire town was engulfed in flames. This seemed like the type of place that ol Beelzebub would frequent on his days off and such. Nah, who am I kidding? Even he would think this place was a complete hole in the ground that just needed to be buried underneath the earth. Abandoned houses torn to the ground, animals, that include humans in case you were wondering, doing their business any and everywhere. I think I even saw a dude slumped over something and his body kept thrusting forward while he had this goofy look on his face. Believe it or not though, that wasn’t the worse thing about this place. Most people come from places that are probably worse off than this; however, there is one thing about this giant toilet that no one could get pass.

“For the love of the sage, it smells like bacon wrapped around burning leather and then somebody farted.” 

I was revolted by the smell, stopping my movement in the process as I reflexively reached for my noise to stop the assault order from intruding in on the home of my sense of smell. The moment I was jolted to the ground my face planting into the damp red soil. Bouncing back up like a rubber ball my head collided with what felt like a brick wall, rattling my poor brain like paint can. Slightly dazed with blur lines in my vision, I titled my head back to see Retsu staring down at me with those lifeless doll eyes. Damn this jinchuuriki was so damn creepy, just stoic through and through with no hint of life. “Can I get an excuse me?” To my unsurprised the only type of response I received was a nod of confusion, and then he simply walked around me and continued on his way down the road. Staring at Retsu’s back I couldn’t help, but worry somewhat. It was like a walking husk that just did whatever it was told. There was no hesitation in its movements and no fear in its eyes.  I hate to compare her to him, but there was some semblance to Marietta in Retsu in that regard. Both move forward with no hesitation or fear, but the latter just seems…very unnerving to me.

_“I don’t know why I’m worried. It’s not like I know him…it…her or whatever…hmmm”_ 

Yup it wasn’t my problem and that lady can do what she wants to Retsu. How that towering nightmare of fright is handled is none of my concern. At least that’s what I was saying to try and convince myself. I placed the thought in the back of my mind as I began to jog my way back to Retsu’s side. I didn’t want to get involved any more with Rita than I already was, but the doctor in me was strong and every time I stared at the empty face of my partner, I felt compelled to do or find out something.  As I gathered my thought, unbeknownst to the both of us, is that a particular individual had crossed our path. Life seemed to slow as we walked past another pair, our presence unacknowledged on both sides. We continued to walk in another direction, while they walked in the next.

“UGH WHERE THE HELL ARE YOU LADY!”

“?”

I turned to just barely catch a glimpse of red face paint as the voice bounded around the corner. That couldn’t have been…

“Retsu, wait up! You’re going the wrong way!”​


----------



## Kei (Mar 28, 2014)

Mother Arc; Part 3​
She closed the door behind her, her ears felt like they were going to fall off because of Sakura breath was on them. She covered them to keep them from falling, but still she felt like he knew. He had to knew, or was he just teasing her? Zyana was confused and hear heart felt like it was going throw up, this wasn?t the right path. This wasn?t a good thing, and it doesn?t seem to have a good outcome, what would happen between them if something happened. What would happen if they played around like this? She couldn?t deal with that thought, knowing that made her heart squeeze so tightly that it felt like it was going to burst.

?Welcome home?.? Her mother voice rang from the kitchen, ?I was worried that you got lost on the way??

Zyana looked up and smiled, ?We just started talking, lost all track of time.? She smiled, it wasn?t like she was lying but she wasn?t really telling the truth. There were things she could tell her mother and things that needed to keep on the down low, she wouldn?t know how her mother would react to knowing what was going on between her and Sakura, but the thought wasn?t pleasant. Nor was it anything she wanted to even imagine.

?Ah, alright?? Her mother said before going on the couch to sit down, Zyana followed suit and sat next to her.

?You will always be my daughter do you understand?? Her mother said as she took a book from the ground and opened it, ?No boy will take that away??

Zyana smiled, ?There nothing going on between me and Sakura??

Her mother placed her arms around her, ?I wasn?t saying there is anything between the you two, though I now know what?s been dominating your mind recently??  her mother said placing her head on Zyana?s, ??You should always remember you are my daughter and we will have that talk again if I feel as though its needed.?

?We don?t need that talk!? Zyana complained but she smiled, she didn?t remember the last time her and her mother was so close. Even though she smelled like strong medicine and they were talking on a subject Zyana probably didn?t want to hear, it was still nice. Her mom was still warm and the strong medicine smell was just the smell of her mother.  

It was nice spending time like this?.

Her mother began to play in her hair and Zyana allowed herself to close her eyes, spending time outside was nice and all, but moments like these were irreplaceable. There was nothing like this, and she knew that no matter what she was going to become someone her mother could be proud of. Although her heart felt a slight pressure, she was going to try to go to school behind her back and knowing that it was like she was serving a nice warm slap right underneath her mother?s nose. 

But she couldn?t be a child forever and knowing that, she would have to deal with the consequence as they come.

?Zyana?.? Her mother said, but it almost like a faint whisper,  ?I want you to grow strong and proud, I want you to follow the path that you believe is right.?

Zyana opened her eyes and looked at her mother, ?I don?t want you to be strapped down because people think something is wrong or right. If you feel like something is right, do it, and don?t look back alright.?

Zyana brows furrowed a bit, where was this coming from? 

?What if I hurt someone??

?There are 6 billion people in this world? One person getting hurt doesn?t mean anything in the long run, nor a hundred, or even a thousand.?


----------



## Cjones (Mar 28, 2014)

*Hisashi/Eiji/Retsu*

_Dios no Sabe III:  The Rabbit Hole_

“You say you looking for chick mang?”

“She should be fairly medium in height with red markings on her face.”

“Hmm, would this chick have like some type of fangs that protrude and stuff mang?”

“Yes, she’d have fangs and possible a feral look in her eyes, walking around with a dog?”

“Gotcha mang, I got that info for you like the starch on rice, but you can’t make this bird squawk without some bread, the dinero.” 

A very lanky man sporting a soul patch, with a lime green leisure s suit that was way over do for the garbage can, leaned up against a pole in an alleyway just off the street. His black hair was slicked back with a silver shine which was the obvious sign of far to much hair grease. A yellow belt buckle with a red t-shirt underneath the suits green jacket, his entire appearance combined with purple skin color and eyes that seemed to sit right by his ears gave him the appearance of a lizard, a very cunning lizard at that. After gaining Retu’s attention we immediately began to follow the trail of what I was positive was an Inuzuka. The upside triangle marking that I manage to catch a glance of as she rounded a nearby corner, could only belong to that particular clan. Although luck was not on my side as we had lost her, my brief moment rounding up Retsu having cost us some time. Which then lead us into the situation we are in now, which is some walking throwback reference to a time gone by trying to extort money out of me?

“You want me, to pay you, a denizen of this hell hole, money for information?” 

“Hell yea mang, that’s how this world works kid and if you don’t like it, than the fat lady has sung on this conversation and you need to vamos!” 

After his quick rejection of me, that seemed to trigger some type of signal. The moment he finished talking, like moths to a flame a crowd of rough, dirty, cut throat, perhaps even dead would be a word to use, let their presence be known by ever so slightly letting their forms take shape in the nearby darkness. It’s clear these men were shadowing him, more than likely his bodyguards. While I did find their appearance to look like something out of a thriller, they really had no idea what exactly they were getting themselves into. I mean let’s be honest with on another here okay? How many times does this type of thing work out? Especially when I have the only being in the history of Iwagkaure to be called a “Monster” on my side. I wanted to keep a low profile on this mission, yet it seems I’d have no choice, but to flex our muscles a bit…or rather someone else’s muscles.

“Dude, just tell me if you seen her come this way or not, and we’ll be on our way.”

“Did you not hear me mang? I thought I told you to give up some bread, dinero, cheddar or else this conversation was deader than the fourth ninja war?”

“There’s no way that I am paying you for a yes or no answer asshat. Just tell me either yes or no?” 

“You don’t seem to get it mang!”

Snapping his fingers the figure shrouded in darkness became fully visible, pouring out of the alleyways, nearby houses and even the roof tops. All with deranged looks in their eyes as they peered down on us with clear intent to do us harm. With a sigh I simply began waved my hands in defeat and nodded my head in disappointment. It didn’t have to come down to this, but this is what happens when you don’t try to haggle. Okay…maybe I wasn’t going to haggle with him, but you know he brought this on his self. I listened one more time as the man repeated what he said. This time it was either get lost or become just another corpse on the blood drenched ground of this hell on earth.

Well, time to add some corpses then. 

“Ladies and gentlemen, both old and young, before this ride commences, I hope you either went to the bathroom, brought your colostomy bags, a fresh change of pants or are wearing a diaper!  There is a distinct chance that your urine my flow and your bowels maybe voided. Come all around, this ride is going to be a slobber knocker!"

My quaint speech was combined with the flair of a color commentator as my voice laced with excitement. The men were taken aback for the most part at my sudden display. I tried my best to rile a crowd; after all I was giving out free tickets to a ride no one could ever forget. My voice had a certain enticement mixed with sarcasm as a walked around Retsu in a circle. Once I was finally finished with the whole deal, we stood back to back. 

“Retsu…take them on ride they’ll never forget.” 

One step forward echoed through the whole city block like lightening striking the ground. The lifeless puppet's eyes seemed to turn completely white and voided of any pupils, a Noh mask come to life. The entire group of thugs didn’t know what they were in for, and couldn’t prepare for the oncoming assault of one who was the embodiment of what it meant to be a monster.

*BOOOM*
_________

The young Inuzuka suddenly found herself off the carcass ridden streets of the earth born perdition that was Dios no Sabe, and underneath the soil that held the town above ground.  This passage was told to her by a shady lizard looking man, whom she had to pay. At first she had just planned on kicking his ass, but her employer had told her to keep a low profile, so she was forced to pay. It was a dark damp place, every few seconds a drop of water could be heard splashing against the puddles created on the ground. The earth was frail, almost sickly looking more than likely from the mixture of blood and feces that fermented above ground.  It was a small tunnel trail that she followed with barely any room. The original path was big enough for both Alucard and her to travel side by side, but they were quickly forced to form a single line as the path became narrower the further they went. So small it had gotten that Eiji had to hunch her back while placing her head atop a ceiling of dirt. 

“This looks like it could cave in any moment…”

*BOOOM*

As if she was a physic, the moment she spoke the ground above began rumble. Clumps of dirt and debris began falling to the floor, whatever was happening above ground, it was so powerful that even underground the earth beneath her feet back to buckle and shake. Suddenly Eiji’s ear began to twitch and her quickly switched to one of worry. The Inuzuka female began snapping her head back and forth, what was just a random thought of concern was beginning to happen. Those massive shockwaves had shaken the dirt above their heads loose and it was quickly covering both their exits on both ends. It was a cave in, but because of the narrow path way both ran the risk of being buried alive.

“Alucard!”

*Bark*

The look of concern on the girls face was painted over with a ferocious feral sneer. When animals are backed into a corner, it is of no surprise to know that is when they are at their most dangerous and the mode of self-preservation begins to kick in. Eiji fell to all fours as he nails extended and buried deep into the dirt beneath her. The deep lush crimson of Alucard's eyes, along with his masters piercing silver illuminated in the darkness. 

“Gatsūga!”

She and her ninken partner began spinning at a ferocious speed, both completely turning into tornado-esque figures, plowing through the dirt and toward their location. The power behind their technique was enough to clear a new path along the way, before coming to stop in a rather lavish hallway. A door stood just a few meters down the hall with wire protruding from the outside over the top of the frame and inside. The wire was attached to what was an intercom with a single yellow button. Cautiously both walked up toward the door, firmly pressing the button to make sure it would connect to the other side. After a few second wait a small hatch was opened and out came two velvet colored eyes. 

“How can I help you?” The voice was soft with a hint of attitude in its tone, obviously belonging to a woman.

“I was told I could find this woman here?” Eiji immediately reached into her pocket and flashed a picture to her. 



The woman behind the door abruptly shut the hatch, much to the others surprise. Eiji was just about to voice her protest, thinking that the lady rudely rejected her, but then the door was quickly flung open revealing the person behind the door, who was actually a boy with matching color hair.

“Young lady, welcome to-“
_____

A hill of corpses laid stacked in the very middle of the street. Fresh blood sprayed across the ground in pools. People lay strewn across the alleyways and shoved into windows, some where even unrecognizable stains on the wall. Dismembered body parts lay next to various figures and those who weren’t, were disemboweled and laid on top of their own intestines. It was a scene that I’m sure was even too much for this town steeped in death and violence. 

“Now where did the Inuzka woman go?”

I questioned the poor sap. His feet dangled off the ground unable to touch the floor in any possible way. His breathing was raspy and harsh, unable to take in any air as Retsu held an iron grip around his throat, holding this grown man in the air as if he was nothing, but a rag doll. Retsu’s grip was so tight that his fingers seemed like they would penetrate his neck at any minute, as if his finger would interlock with this man’s flesh in-between them, almost as if he was wearing some type of glove on his hands.  

“O-o-okay m-m-mang I tell you. She went und-underneath the ground…t-to a place we ca-call.” 

I patted Retsu on the shoulder as a sign to slight loosen his grip, so the man wouldn’t die on us.

“A place we call The Rabbit Hole.” /”The Rabbit Hole!”​


----------



## Kei (Mar 28, 2014)

Mother Arc; Part Four

There wasn?t a doubt in her mind that her mother was different in her teachings, Zyana knew that her mother version of the world was different from everyone else, and she respected that. Her mother saw things with science, of course 6 billon people did make up the world, and one person dying didn?t make a difference. If Zyana died, people would be sad, but that didn?t mean that the world will stop for anyone else, nor did that mean someone miles away would cry for her. She would be dead, her mother life would move on and Sakura?s life, Geri?s and everyone else in the village as well lives would continue on as if nothing happened.

With that thought process someone would obviously think that Zyana would fear death. That the moment she stops existing it?s all over, she is done, but Zyana had a more romantic outlook thanks to her mother. It wasn?t simply over, it couldn?t be. The world was so vast and overwhelming that it had to be something out there. Maybe it was her trying to come to terms with things like death, but it was the way she thought, death was just a boundary that real researchers would like to know what happens.

??.I think I understand?? Zyana answered truthfully, she couldn?t see herself hurting someone for the sake of what she felt was right, because there were many other views and no one was really right.

?You remember that story I read to you?? Her mother asked pulling her tighter towards her, ?There no such thing as right or wrong, there are too many different opinions in the world to believe that one answer is the right one??

Zyana hugged her mother tightly, she understood that, it was the way she lived her life for so many years. That?s how she never let the village get to her, because maybe they think she shouldn?t be doing the house chores and things of that nature, but that?s how she lived and it didn?t bother her one bit. 

?I want you to know?? Zyana mother placed her forehead on her forehead and rubbed them together gently, ?Whatever you must do?I?ll always?Always love you?Even if someone thinks you are wrong?I?ll be the person who?ll stand by your side?That?s what mother?s do??

Those words seemed so big, like the whole universe came down just to crush Zyana, and it was truthfully painful to think about those words. Though it wasn?t pain because of sadness, but it was happiness, Zyana was really happy to hear those words from her mother. It as if she was getting a sign from the universe to continue moving forward and that what she was going to do. 

?Don?t cry?? Her mom said slightly wiping the tears from her eyes, ?When you have a child, you?ll feel the same way.?

Zyana buried her face and her mother chest, the strong smell of medicine stung her nose and made tears form in her eyes even more.  It really hurt, though the strong medicine stung her eyes and nose, and worst her heart. 

?I love you too?? Zyana forced herself to say, it was hard to say, those words carried so much power and saying it made Zyana realize that her mother was the person she loved the most, ?I love you a lot mom??

?No matter what??

?No matter what!? 

There was no doubt in her words, she loved her mom with all her heart, yeah there were a lot of things that she would change about her mom?s attitude, but other than that she grew to understand this was the mother who brought her into the world and that was nothing that could be done about it. 

?I don?t know if I should call you my baby girl or not?? her mother said before kissing her forehead, ?Because as I?m seeing it, you are growing into a wonderful woman??

Zyana blushed?

?I believe you?ll be able to help me with my research?? Her mother said as she finally released her daughter, ?You are pretty young, but I believe I have taught you well??

?What?Really?!? Zyana popped up a bit as her mother got up

She smiled, ?Yep, but not today nor tomorrow, but be prepared?Because soon I hope I can transform my lovely daughter into a woman of science!?

Mother Arc; End
Cloudy Skies Arc Begins...​


----------



## Chronos (Mar 28, 2014)

*Ivery, Rosuto l Genin l Fuzengakure*

*[Fuzen, Forest Outskirts]*​
Upon summoning, Rei suggested he used his pistol, not even a second passed before he had already pulled the trigger. 7 ninja, the reports said only 3, what had caused such drastic circumstances. Either way, two of three had been eliminated, their lives intact. Now what was it that he could battle five and hope to not regret his actions later. At this point the mission ranking had up-scaled, does this mean that they found out, or was this what they were plotting? It was too coordinated that was for sure, while the sky lighted up with the flare the pistol had shot, withing seconds the enemy had already rushed towards two, leaping off the branches and coursing through the earth. Rei and Rosuto ran away towards a more suitable location, while Rosuto pulled a kunai of his pouch, and gripped it tightly among his hands, Rei formed a few seals before a chill gust of wind began to circle around her body, her hand clapped together and spread, chakra molded into a bow made of frozen delight, an arrow soon followed. 

A sweep of his heel caused Rosuto's body to turn, with a leap, he loosened the grip of his weapon and lunched it towards the enemy that followed shortly behind, with an effort the swung their own weapon parrying it, Rei quickly threw her arrow at the first glance of the rogue attempt to parrying, soon after he collided his weapon with it the bow, flew and connected with the kunai, causing it to stir upon the air, a tag stuck on it's hilt. Rosuto quickly ushered a seal and an explosion could be heard engulf the sky. 

"Earth Style: Dark Swamp!"

What!? Soon after a jutsu has been executed, one that halted his movement and sank him and his summon to the ground.

"What is this? This is far too advance for Genin!" 

"Impossible! The other five had all been ensnared by the explosion there's not way!"

"Rei, we need to escape! Hur-!"

A stomp was met into Rosuto's forehead, a man wearing clothing as dark and colorless as the clouds that are portrayed at night. Eyes developing with such futile angst behind them, some darkened sensation brew on his system as he witnessed the species of the summoning before him.



"Yes, you're the one. The one I witnessed around a year ago, right? I suppose that you are an Ivery now that you summoned her. Yes, how very quaint. But you know, I didn't want you to have that scroll, buddy. You weren't meant to have it."

He kicked a second time, one across his temple, Rosuto, indulged in pain rose his eyes to meet the man's face. His, he held many items, eyes jaded the same pigment as his. A smirk crossed his lips as his eyes connect with that of his summon. 

"Although your face is starring at me with such intensity, you can't be too focused after two powered kicks to the face. You're using her eyes, aren't you. That's very convenient, you also made a blood pact..."

He grasps his collar and lifts him off the mud puddle, glaring into his eyes, he pounds once, twice, three times before he continues.

"Hahaha, it was almost too easy. Using these children as bait. However, you seem to show more promise than I thought. How dangerous indeed. We don't want you to learn all her secrets now do we? Tell me, Rosuto 'Ivery' Where is the scroll?" 

After questioning him, he tightens his restraint on Rosuto's collar pushing into a stump knowing he's not able to do much. He and his summon were under his mercy...

"Ross-kun!" 

Kitsuki arrives, before long her fist reaches his mien, reacting quickly he releases his grip and dodges, Tachi quickly reacts to this strangers blunder and captures Rosuto, Gendou and Mina are in the back, releasing Rei from the swaps grasps. 

"What is this? Seven Genin, plus a Jounin? The mission never specified this."

"Jounin? You underestimate me. I'm nowhere near your level."

"Gendou! Kids! Come! This man needs to be taken to custody!"

"Wait... I'll join too."

Rosuto comes from behind, now there were 6 against one man. 

"Oh how flattering. Let's see. You want a handicap?"


----------



## Cjones (Mar 28, 2014)

*Eiji/Hisashi/Retsu*

_Dios no Sabe IV: The Master Speaketh_ 










​
The velvet haired young man who looked to be about in his late teens offered the female and her ninken passage into ‘The Rabbit Hole.’ Taking as step inside Eiji was surprised to behold a place that was nothing like the disaster up top. Tables were scattered across the room at different points, almost as if they were traffic cones. This lead to easy navigation inbetween the tables, easy enough to follow a predetermind path to get to were you wanted without even having to bump in to anyone. The tables were adorned with a gradient pink cloth. The edges of the bottoms started off with a deep shad of pink before fading in color ever slightly until it was very light shade of grayish-pink. Numerous people sat in matching chairs with pink pads and gold metal rims. The rift of a piano in tune with other musical instruments could be heard in the background, a soft soothing melody that was eventually accompanied by a voice of equal status. This place was a far cry from what was going on upstairs. Just who would build something like this in Dios no Sabe? 

“Please, have a seat.” 

Eiji was brought out of her gaping by the young man who offered her a seat at one of the nearby tables. It was a way from the door, about six rows down and four to the left. Once she was seated her inviter excused himself for  a moment and was then left alone to her own devices. Eiji scanned over the room in awe of the establish built underneath the ground. Something this nice just wasn’t meant to be put in a town like this. The patrons at the others tables all spoke in hush voices and even with Eiji enhanced hearing it was still hard to make out what any of them was saying, which was another problem. Since she’d came in her senses seemed to have dull a bit. Kneeling down over toward Alucard, she began whispering into his ear. “Can make out anything boy? Can you hear their conversations or perhaps smell anything?” In response her ninken let out a ruff grunt, which she took as a no. That was just another oddity to add onto the ever growing concern of the bizarreness of this place. Then just as Eiji had begun to focus intently on the occupants that supplied this place, her eyes locking on to an exchange between a man and a woman, the pair seemingly stoic and unmoving in nature, she quickly found herself surrounded on all sides by hooded figures.

“So…you’re the one asking about the pink haired woman?” From the back a man walked toward the front in methodic rhythm. The clang of metal sounding simutiounly with each of his steps as he appeared before Eiji, his face obscured by the mask he wore. “I take it that this isn’t going to be friendly conversation…is it?” Was her response in a matter of fact tone. 

“Depends on you entirely…now how do you know this woman?” 

“I don’t know her; I’m just looking for her. Why?”

“I find that to be to much of a coincidence. That woman is being aided by a shinobi, then low and behold, you walk into our establishment. I take it your work for her?”

“I take it you have no idea on what your talking about. I’m just looking for the woman and I was told she was here."

“That’s impossible. That woman your looking for is named Jiin, and she’d never visit this place. I’d kill her if she did.” 

“Oh would you? Te-hee!” 

“What!?”/”!”

*With Hisashi/Retsu…*
“Yea, seriously, let’s just walk underneath the earth as if it can’t cave in alluva sudden. It’s not like I enjoy my life or anything like that…”

So what I apparently got from our little lizard looking friend was that ‘The Rabbit Hole’ was, as you possible already guessed, a name taken from the fantasy story of Alice. This place was buried in the earth and you literally follow a hole or a path some would call it, but it’s really just a giant hole, until you get to a door. This is where supposedly where the Inzuka I saw from earlier was making her way to. Now why would she want to go to some dubious place underground? I don’t have a clue, but I needed to track her down. If my boss’s Intel was right then she would be the one to lead me to what I’ve been searching for these past two years.

*BAM*

“Ugh…not again?”

For the second time that day, I poor brain rattled around inside my skull. Another second time for me today, was that it was Retsu, who I once again ran into. Before I could voice my concern on the matter I looked to see that Retsu had froze in place. I looked him up and down, but she was nothing more than a statue, poised and unmoving. People just don’t randomly stop moving out of the freaking blue for no good reason. Looking over my shoulder and hoisting myself up just a bit to look over the taller figure of Retsu, there was no one else down here other than us. So this couldn’t be an attack on either of us and if that was the case, then just what in the hell was wrong with him? Now that I think about it, this powerhouse could have overexerted itself and perhaps worked itself up to the point that its heart stops beating…oh shit.

“H-hey don’t you go dying on me or anything you hear!? Shit, if something happens to Retsu I’ll never get her outta my ear, hell she might even decide to kill me! Damn, why must I be such a hot piece of ass for ladies? Gah, get a hold yourself Hisashi! My sister or aunt wouldn’t start blubbering like this and I’m damn sure neither would my ancestors! Alright…time for doctor Hisashi ‘Ryuho’ Fujibayashi to show his stuff!”

---
_Tsk, you got yourself quite the partner. He’s got such flair that only compliments his skills, he’s definitely a 777.

...

Eh, still a mere larva I see. You can barely crawl, yet she’s making you walk? That damned Rita Mordio is going to be the death of us both.

......!...?

Hah! You may have yet to hatch, but that shell is almost ready to break. So you noticed it? 

...!

Hmm, maybe Chomei will pass some of its luck off to you, just this once. Consider this a very minuscule payment for that Fujibayashi kid and actually making me acknowledge you, even if it was just a tiny bit.

...?

Just ahead of you and off to the right. What appears to be dirt is actually a seal. Such nostalgic chakra this is! It could only have been created by her. One who has been around for as long as I.

..._
---

The bright glow of green was like a makeshift lantern inside this pit. The sizzling sound of my chakra taking shape in a circular form, this was the mystical palm jutsu. One of the most difficult and universally used techniques of those who have acquired the skill of a medic. A technique that required a high degree of chakra control, thus genin often started out with the lesser Healing palm technique and only by the time they reach the rank/skill level of a chunin did the mystical palm become usable. Even if that was true, as you may have figured out already I’ve already learned this technique. This is the reason why I’m considering a prodigy of the medical arts, better than those of my age and able to even rival the skills of those much older than I.

“Retsu’s heartbeat hadn’t stop, but I hadn’t noticed the profuse bleeding coming from off its side. A monster the jinchuuriki maybe, but it still can get hurt. I need to be more mindful of that.” 

From the glow of my hands I peered up to notice the gaze of the person in question looking down on me. It seemed that whatever it was that had happened was over with now. Stopping the technique as I began to question him on what exactly had just happened, which more than likely was a pointless endeavor as Retsu never talked this time however I was quite astonished at what happened. His tree like limb jolted out from beneath his cloak, roughly pushing me back a few meters behind him. If I hadn’t known any better…I’d think it was done out of concern for my safety. The problem with that was…Retsu had never shown any concern for my well being from its own actions, only ever protecting because he was ordered to. When it appeared that I was out of way, Retsu balled his hand into a fist.

“Restu just what are you…!” The balled up fist slammed down with such ferocity they the entire hole began to quake. A pink circle entwined with letters appeared all at once, before bursting into a blinding pink light that overtook us and shot down both pathways.


*With Eiji...*
“Your confidence is showing Ko, so I think I’ll poke the bear just a little, te-hee.”  A voice pleasant voice that could arouse amorous in either man or woman spoke eloquently. It was clear that the owner of it was somewhere inside the room, but where exactly was any one’s guess.

“Jiin…how did you-“

“Please don’t worry about it, you won’t find me, but I just wanted to say how grateful I am for you sending those men to the bar yesterday. I hadn’t had that much fun in decades.” 

_"Wait...she was in that bar that was destroyed?"_ Eiji pondered to herself.

The woman was quite obvious in what she was doing, purposely getting under the skin of one who had threatened her, almost like a jokester if you will, but much more subtle in her approach. The two began going back and forth, as the hooded man order his goons to run through the Rabbit’s Hole in search of Jiin, Eiji decided that it was time for her to speak up.

“Is this fūinjutsu master Jiin? The Jiin who is said to be ageless in both body and mind?”

“Oh my, it seems I am quite famous. I am Jiin and I do know a bit about fūinjutsu, te-hee.” That was all the conformation that she needed. It had been a long journey tracking her down and finally the woman she had been searching for was so close she could almost reach out and touch her. Just as Eiji went to open her mouth once again to request her assistance a beam of bright pink engulfed the entire room, blinding everyone inside. The room shook so violently that the floor beneath them buckled and cracked. It was like the gates of hell had opened and was ready to pull them all down into the deep dark abyss.

“It seems that someone has broken my seal.”

*BOOOOOOM*​


----------



## Kei (Mar 28, 2014)

Cloudy Skies Arc​
Zyana slept peacefully, the smell of strong medicine had sent her to sleep, and when she woke up the next morning she was in her bed. The thoughts of last night sent her face aflame, her mother wasn?t going to let her live this down, but it didn?t bother her much. Just saying sappy things like that made her want to crawl into a hole and die a bit. She wasn?t use to saying them, love, like, all those things seem to carry more strength than the actual word seemed. 

She got out of bed and looked out of the window in her room, the seagulls were loud like usual and the sky was clear like always, everything was normal today and she slightly hoped it stayed like that. This boring village, this boring morning, and the boring seagulls, Zyana truthfully didn?t want to change any of it, and she really hoped that she had more boring days to come. 

?Zyana are you up?? Her mother called out, ?Sakura is here!?

?Get up loser!? She heard Sakura call out

?I?m up!?

Zyana smiled, she really did hope deep down in her heart nothing would ever change, and everything will stay the same. Sakura will always call her name, and her mother will always be in her studies, there nothing else that she seemed to want. She wanted a home, and the island became her home, she wanted friends, and Sakura was her friend, she wanted to grow and help her mother with her research, and that happened. This island became a place where her dreams come true, no matter how many day seem boring and unfulfilling, she couldn?t imagine a place where she could be happier. 

She took her shower and put on some clothes, gave her mother a kiss goodbye and left out with Sakura.

?You seem happier than usual?? Sakura noted, ?Did something good happen??

Zyana turned around and smiled, placing her hand on her hips, ?Today just seem like a good day you know!? she smiled, ?I?m going to pass this test and get into school! I?ll be going to the same school you went to Sakura!?

She felt like a boiler, every move she made seemed to make her happy, days like these were rare and she wanted this feeling to last as long as possible! She wanted to be happy with her mom and Sakura, she wanted to see the world and be with the people she loved for many more years to come. 

?Always a step behind me, you need to pick up the pace Z!? He smiled, which made Zyana stick out her tongue, she felt so young and full of life, she wasn?t angry at Sakura, but really happy that this was going to be their relationship, and she doesn?t want that to change.

This feeling in her heart she had for him, this flame, she wanted to crush it, because she doesn?t want to do anything that would affect them. She wanted their days to be filled with them teasing each other, and playing around, saying mean things to each other. The other extra stuff, they didn?t need it, and she couldn?t even fathom those feelings. Where would they begin, what would their ending be like?

Zyana turned around to look at Sakura, and he smiled at her, and she smiled back. 

She didn?t want to imagine that?She didn?t want to imagine anything more than what was right now.

?I can?t wait! I?m going to do so much!? Zyana smiled, ?I?ll probably graduate as soon as I take the test and then you?ll see!?

?I doubt that?? Sakura rolled his eyes, Zyana was about to turn to him but then she felt her feet and her body become light as air before she knew it she was being carried princess style in his arms. Zyana looked up at him and he was smirking down at her as if there was nothing wrong with this entire situation.

?Because you aren?t on my level yet.?


----------



## Chronos (Mar 28, 2014)

*Ivery, Rosuto l Genin l Fuzengakure*

*[Fuzen, Forest Outskirts]*​
Witnessing the man before him, arms spread wide as if welcoming what's to come, he soon looks up at the sky an notices something, a beaming light emanated out of nowhere, as if signaling the man, he released a sigh and lowered his face. A shook from left to right and repeated of his face to demonstrate the disappointment of the situation.

"How very unfortunate. I have to cut a little game short. But you, Rosuto. You can be very wary about me. I'll be back soon. I promise." 

Before that, his hands threw a small spherical figure wrapped in tape, soon as it reached their location it imploded. Releasing a flash of light and causing their visual sense to become blinded by the sudden burst of light. Seems they had failed to apprehend the subject, as to as soon as the flash gave out his presence has vanished entirely. What had just happened? And who was that man? Kitsuki turned towards Rosuto who was barely able to stand due to such injuries. Comes Gendou and holds to him while Tachi and Mina place his arm around their necks and head to help his stand. The strike were more dire than he expected, such power flurried from them. Almost unspeakable to say the least. A slight sigh escape Gendou's lips as he turned to watch at Rosuto, he didn't speak and the four rushed towards the village.

Rosuto needed medical attention and the rogue had been captured by him alone, another amazing feat under his belt, although they were not the most impressive bunch. However, he had lived up to the village expectation, if not more than enough. That he was left at this state was but a expected result, although this was done by a single figure. One still an enigma to him and the rest of the Natsure's. 

Morning stroke, whne Rosuto woke he was already at a bed, wrapped with bandages and pain killers sitting at the side of his bed. The family were sitting upon chair or laying on the ground resting their eyes. Seems that last night was a terrible experience. A document was placed upon the table on that read 'mission status' on it, under it there was stamp that read completed. Seems like Gendou had submitted it upon the time he was unconscious. A small grin formed at his lips as he saw the sun rise. At least he made out alive. But some many questions were unveiled. Was the ordeal that happened over a year ago preordained? If so, was that man it's headmaster? Who were pulling the strings?

So many questions unanswered, so many things now needed to be done.


----------



## Laix (Mar 28, 2014)

_Edie Nakano_"This isn't fair!"


A stroppy teenager dressed in a private school uniform dragged her feet through the dirt, a brown satchel reluctantly going along for the ride by the clutch of her hand. The expensive leather was damaged and battered by the friction of the ground, but this wasn't a problem. Daddy would just replace this.


This was the life of Edie Nakano, where nothing had value and everything was replaceable, yet she still found something to complain about. As she headed down a never-ending path, the world carried on normally. Rabbits pounced through the grass, snakes darted through cover hunting their prey. 

Contrary to unpopular belief, the world _doesn't_ revolve around Miss Nakano.

The pine trees stood like slim giants, moving in synchronized motion with the fresh breeze that came every few minutes. Out of the two people walking along this path, only one took notice and that was Edie's loyal maid following behind her with an unsuitable amount of luggage hunched over her petite back. She would probably be in agony for the next week after this but she didn't care. All her life she had taken care of Edie and nothing was to change. She loved her like her own, even when the girl was at her lousiest.

"Alisa..." Edie uttered her name with a dragged vowel, spinning on her heel and stopping in her tracks to face her maid. "Tell me Alisa, why did Father give me such a petty job? Doesn't he think more of me!?"

"Of course not, m'lady! Your Father thinks very highly of you," Alisa reassured the girl with a smile warmer than this spring weather. "You are the sparkle in Mr Nakano's eye. Without you, he would probably fall to pieces!"

The saddest part was that Alisa wasn't exaggerating at all. Without the spoiled princess, Natsu Nakano, the lucrative businessmen with strings in all of the major industries of today would be crushed if she were gone. Considering she's the only flesh and blood he has left, he makes sure every want and need is fulfilled without fail. It's this parenting style that has more than likely reared Edie with this entitled attitude but you can't blame him. 

If you'd lost everything you hold dearest, wouldn't you treat the one thing you have left like a _god_?

Edie sighed in quick defeat, accepting her maid's answer. She knew she had her father wrapped around her finger, but that doesn't mean to say she treats him as just a bank account. She loves her father just as much as him and would do anything to make sure that he's not-

"_Enough of that..._" The Nakano muttered, turning around once again and carrying on with their walk. She shook away any negative emotion and gave the sky a perfect grin.
_
'Mother wouldn't want me to dwell on the past...'_​


----------



## Kei (Mar 28, 2014)

Cloudy Skies Arc; Part One​
Zyana felt her whole body freeze up, what was with their development? Why was she so close? Zyana didn?t know whether to get comfortable or scream. She was so confused, was it her fault that she was getting all these mixed signals? Maybe she shouldn?t think so hard about it, many friends carried their friends bridal style, it was completely normal. Zyana reached up and wrapped her arms around Sakura?s neck, she pulled herself close and she could feel him stiffen up. She looked up at him and he was looking away, she wasn?t going to play around anymore, they were friends and she shouldn?t get shy because he had looked away from her or tighten his grip on her body.

Friends?Those words repeated in her heart, she was going to will it into reality until there was nothing left.

?Carry me graceful steed!? Zyana commanded pointing in the direction of the school, ?To school we go!?

?You know I can drop you and I can drag you to school.? Sakura said, he sounded completely serious which made her hold on to him tighter.

?Don?t drop me! I?m bruise like a peach!? Zyana laughed before she caught herself, she was really enjoying this, being close to him, and she never realized how much heat he had radiated off before today. She felt her face flush pink, she really didn?t like this feeling and she wanted to pass. 

?Hey Z?? Sakura called her, she looked up at him and her heart skipped a beat,  he was smiling down at her so hard that his teeth was showing, ?You want to fly??

?Fly??

Before she could say anything else she felt the force of wind come crushing down on to her, she gripped Sakura so tight that she feared that she would kill him. Though she began to feel light, as if there was nothing holding her, she could feel the wind brush up against every inch of her body as if she was flying. Though she didn?t dare open her eyes, she had her face buried deep within Sakura?s chest that if it went any deeper she would literally be touching his heart.

?Open your eyes?? Sakura said, ?Don?t worry I have you??

Zyana peaked and saw the bright blue sky, but bellow her was the whole village and all its old glory. 

??.Whoa?? She couldn?t come up with the right words to explain how she felt at the moment, but she knew it was too beautiful, she never went so high up before, she never thought it was possible! 

?We are going down captain?? Sakura smiled

?Down??? Zyana processed the words before gravity pulled them down faster than she could even imagine. Although they were back up in a flash, and it was a repeat, up and down, up and down.

?Sakura?.? Zyana couldn?t help but say as she curled tighter in his chest, ?Thank you??

Sakura didn?t say anything so she continued, ?Its really beautiful Sakura?I love this place?.I really do??

??Good??


----------



## Chronos (Mar 28, 2014)

*Ivery, Rosuto l Genin l Konohagakure*

*[Konoha, Village District]*​
Several days had passed since the event on Fuzen. Katsuki told him he should shelter himself among another village while the ordeal settled. Evidently, being from the other faction of the world, he wasn't pleasantly welcomed by many of the people, some where nice, others weren't, others were indifferent. But overall, it mattered little what his experiences had been thus far. Pacing through the districts of the village he questioned the layout of this land, it was rather organized compared to Suna, somewhat similar to Fuzen, yet oddly livelier. Soon upon walking through it mapping the areas mentally, something broke his focus. A certain view of a young lady, hair of blonde and eyes as jaded the same pigment as his. 

Another girl seemed to be struggling with a lot of baggage. Her mien somewhat stressed. This was too much to place on a single lady... Who in this world would purchase so much? Can't be all out of vanity, right? At least this is what he hoped. Normally, Rosuto wouldn't mind much the menial slaving of a person doing their job correctly, however the view sort of painful to watch. This appealed to his sense of... justice? No, more like empathy and he walked up to the two girl and rose his voice directed towards the maid.

"Uhm... You seemed troubled, you wouldn't mind if I assisted you there, right?"


----------



## Laix (Mar 28, 2014)

_Edie Nakano
_​Edie was so trailed off in her own thought of false euphoria and wishful thinking that she failed to notice Alisa be approached by a young gentleman offering assistance in carrying the young Nakano princess' 'luggage'.

"T-Thank you, kind sir! May the Valkyries bless you!" Alisa was midway through handing him the bag containing the oddly-shaped 2 kilo perfume bottle when Edie snapped her arm down like a guillotine, separating them apart.

"Alisa! You should know better than to interact with men like that!" She scolded the maid who looked down sheepishly. With her hands locked on her hips and her shampooed locks flicked behind her ears, Edie turned her razor sharp gaze to this thirsty buffoon who tried to flirt his way into Alisa's panties!

"I'm used to your kind," she began, speaking as if she were an old women who had lived through three wars and a revolution. "It starts with a bit of flirting, a bit of shoulder rubbing, offering to 'assist' with them here and there!"

She invaded his personal space, pushing herself closer to him in an attempt to intimidate despite the height difference.

"Well she's a lady of the Valkyrie, so leave her alone! She's off limits, especially to the likes of _you. _All you men are the same! You all want one thing, one little thing that's so minor and common to you but so big and committing to us and then you're off! Off with the wind never to be seen again, unless you're crawling back for even more! And don't get me started on-"

Alisa sighed, looking at the poor man with a 'this happens a lot' look. Edie had gone into another one of her sexist, feminist ramblings. Oh, don't get the girl wrong, Nakano had good intentions. She was doing what she thought was best but the young woman had a twisted, almost sociopathic hatred for men and some women. You could almost say Edie hates humanity, but she insists its nothing like that. Afterall, she was civil to Alisa, was she not?

"... and we all know what happened to Musujime in that tale, left high and dry by the prince that promised her the world and just delivered poorly in bed! Are you another one of those men, hmm!? Promise something but only deliver half?"

Edie cleared her throat and put on a very unconvincing masculine voice.

"Oooh yeah baby! I have so much money and I'm amazing with the love making! You just gotta give it a whirl! THEN YOU GIVE IT A WHIRL AND IT'S NOTHING. LIKE. WHAT. WAS. PROMISED!!"

"Edie I really think you should-"

"NO ALISA! I will protect you from this demon spawn! Stand aside!"​


----------



## Chronos (Mar 28, 2014)

*Ivery, Rosuto l Genin l Konohagakure*

"You seem to speak out of personal experience, almost." 

He rose his his brow over the entire ordeal. So she was one of those girls, huh? Rosuto wasn't religious or anything, hell he didn't even understand this whole intertwined conversation between Valkyries and historical, event. He brought his arm up, soon followed by a slight karate tap on the head. 

"Calm down. I'm not some sexual predator. Just that it almost heart-quenching seeing someone walk on all fours like a mule."

The girl before him was rather wild. And although she was somewhat right about what she spoke, he didn't quite register all that gibberish, although if he did he wouldn't be able to say much regardless. He passion over her belief was almost terrifying, yet Rosuto didn't much care for her beliefs. He just wanted to help. And her misplaced anger was pretty much some sort of repressed mental scarring, or maybe she got hit on by a lot of guys that just wanted to sleep with her. She was being very explicit with details and stuff, she even used some historical references. 

"I don't know who these Valkyries are, or what purpose they hold or if they like me or not. But I'm not here to hit on you or your maid. The fact of the matter is that I hate getting attached to people, pretty much true in what you say there. Not for the reason or action you're framing me, or the entire male race for though."


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Mar 28, 2014)

*Shiryu*

Shiryu just grinned through his rice as the two women swept up Aoshi and headed off to the fire for some fun and food. He waved off their invitation with a lame hand motion at the bowl in his hand and the food in his mouth. He was tired enough that he didn't have the energy for pleasantries beyond a smile.

"Not much for parties huh?" a familiar, gruff voice asked. Shiryu looked to the side and saw the old fire-chief standing beside him. He was about to give a tired nod of agreement when something occurred to him.

_When did he...?_

"Hehehe, didn't sense me coming up beside you huh?" the old man chuckled, looking a the villagers down by the fire pit, enjoying themselves. "I guess I haven't completely lost my step after all."

Shiryu almost choked on his rice. "You're shinobi?"

"Used to be", he said with a weary smile. "I'm retired."

Shiryu was still stunned but as he took a moment or two to reflect, he supposed it wasn't completely farfetched. Those firefighters at the bridge did use water jutsu after all. They must have learned from somewhere.

"You served Amegakure?" Shiryu asked.

"Mhm", the old man nodded. "Jounin for 7 years." He held up seven gnarled, crooked fingers as a visual aid. That in itself was significant to Shiryu as suddenly the details of the calloused and roughed old skin stood out him. Clear signs of old wounds and someone who had wielded a weapon. Given the setting however, anyone would be mistaken for thinking the old man's weathered appearance to simply be the result of a lifetime of farm work.

"I see", Shiryu responded with a great deal of awe and respect in his voice. To make jounin rank for Amegakure was no mean feat, more so when he estimated this fire-chief's age. "You must have served while Kage's still ruled this land." Shiryu surprised himself that he posed such a politically laced statement, but that such a person, a survivor from the storied time, was in front of him, he could not pass up the chance to get some insight into the system he had secretly sworn to fight.

"I did indeed", the old man confirmed. The lines of his face betrayed nothing of his emotion, which Shiryu reasoned was another thing that remained of the old man's jounin experience, other than his unnerving stealth for someone who seemed so... decrepit. "It was a very different time back then..." he sighed.

"Forgive me for asking but..." Shiryu started, "... but why did you retire? Seven years... doesn't seem like that long to serve. No offense." He was quick to add the qualifier since he was very wary of insulting the former jounin.

"Well..." the old man started, leaning forward and looking out over the village with a glazed look like he was looking into the past, through the mists of time. "To walk the path of the shinobi means that along the way you will see... certain things... when you do you are left with two choices: walk on, accepting that these things exist, or turn your back on the path..."

He fell silent, leaving Shiryu to puzzle over the cryptic answer. He looked over at Shiryu and gave a knowing smile at the contorted look of confusion on the young ninjas face: "One only learns the strength of ones principals in the face of a principal with the power to destroy them. Meditate on this, young Shiryu-kun. Then... maybe, you will be better prepared than I was, when the agent of your enmity arises and reveals itself..."

He sighed and looked skyward at the stars, twinkling brightly even in contest with the stunning moon which illuminated the land. "Eh, I better get into bed. This night air isn't good for my old bones. Goodnight Shiryu-kun. Don't stay up too long." He greeted goodnight with a wave and shuffled off to his hut, leaving Shiryu with more than his fair share of conundrums to keep him awake that night.


***​

The morning air had a chilling nip to it which caused Shiryu to shudder and breathe a gust of mist as he stepped out of the warm hut he had been sleeping in. It was still dark but many of the villagers were up and about, ready to get about their work before the sun's light could even break the horizon. A thick morning fog covered the sleepy little village like a blanket, and Shiryu could only see as far as the adjacent hut and the area of dirt in front of his own.

He pulled his cloak closer around his shoulders and huddled off to the hut Bob had slept in, greeting villagers he passed along the way. "Bob-san!" he called, knocking on the hut door when he arrived. "Time to go."

He looked over at the hut Aoshi had been staying in. He hadn't seen his teammate since the previous night by the fire, but he hoped he managed to recover enough that they could make the final trek to Kusagakure. Hopefully this time, they could proceed without unwelcome meetings along the way.


----------



## Laix (Mar 28, 2014)

_Edie Nakano
_​
"I don't know who these Valkyries are or what purpose they hold or if they like me or not." he stated, finally getting a word in over the erratic blonde. Alisa gasped a little at his revelation but she wasn't shocked. The worshipping of the Valkyries was almost family-exclusive and wasn't a mainstream religion. "But I'm not here to hit on you or your maid. The fact of the matter is that I hate getting attatched to people, pretty much true in what you say there. Not for the reason or action you're framing me, or the entire male race for though."

Edie chuckled at his response, breaking into a slow, sarcastic applause. The poor maid of the Nakano family just stared in awkward silence with her lips pursed.

"_Oh ho ho! _There he goes again, defending his kind! You even want to throw in some discrimination there, too? Because Alisa is a woman of the Valkyrie, a woman who doesn't subject herself to common sexual exploitation from the likes of... you!" Edie's slight pause was so she could jab her manicured index finger into his chest with her teeth clenched in anger. "... then she isn't worth you getting attached to or being friendly too!? It's just something new everyday with you men!"

"Edie, stop right now!" Alisa had to step in as soon as it got physical. She grabbed Edie by the wrist, trying to calm the girl down but it seemed to be to no avail. 

"No, Alisa! Don't feel you need to defend him!"

"Y-You've got it all wrong! He's just a nice young gentleman wanting to help me out. I didn't want to admit but... my back was hurting a bit from carrying your goods. Please forgive me, Miss Nakano!" Alisa begged for forgiveness on her hands and knees, bowing before her master. The secretly gold-hearted Edie dismissed her unnecessary apology.

"There's no need Alisa, you should've just told me! It's this dirtbag that needs apologising!" Nakano turned to face this cancer on the female race with a tight scowl.

"So? Where's our apology, hmm? Or am I going to have to _beat_ it out of you!?"​


----------



## Cjones (Mar 28, 2014)

*Eiji/Hisashi/Retsu*

_Dios no Sabe V: Jiin_ 

It was absolute pandemonium throughout the entire earth bound hell that was Dios no Sabe. The ground beneath the loathsome denizens’ feet radiated with a vibrant pink that bucked and jolted the earth with massive tremors as it flickered in and out. The power that had begun to shake loose the foundations of the already withered surroundings soon caused them to collapse one after another in rapid succession. Massive gulfs began to open up and swallow different portions of the town, swallowing up the people and the infrastructure along with it. The screams of men, women and children bounced off the walls of the two caverns that his place was built between.  Bright light began to pour out of the ground from the now open holes and into the air as if they had just been released from the chains that bound them.  They erupted from all the cardinal directions and then some, engulfing the place in its entirety before finally converging at the top into one single point. Upon convergence the pillars began to wrap and quiver, before finally a massive energy surge shot back down into the epicenter of it all and erupted on heaven and earth.

Sssshboooooom

From the sky a massive ring that could be seen for miles parted the clouds above. Likewise on the earth that the sky watched over, a massive chasm that was hundred yards long and one-hundred and sixty feet wide, equivalent to a football field, appeared in the middle of the famed place that had all sense been abandoned by god. At center of this crater were a group of people who appeared no worse for wear, pushing massive slabs of earth away from their person. There stood a boy and his partner cloaked in black, a female and her ninken, a man seething with anger and the men that followed him, and finally a woman with pink hair, far too beautiful for words to do her any adequate justice, stood alongside a small child with a solemn expression.

“…Ugh, Retsu you are one crazy-Damn bro, who is that that!?” If his eyes could be seen from underneath his mask, people could see that they were possible shooting out of their sockets as he stared at the voluptuous woman that stood a few feet away from him, in the very center of the chasm. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



JIIN 




“Arrrrgh Jiin! You fuck me over again!?” The hooded man seethed with an unbridled anger as he stood toward the edge, his eyes locked on the woman below him.

“You should thank Jiin-sama that you still live. She was able to scale down the size of the explosion and push its path outward. Under any other circumstances, this place would have been wiped off the map.”


*Spoiler*: __ 



Bikkii




Eiji and Hisashi listened intently to the implication of what the small girl was saying. Both of their train of thought was in the exact same ballpark. It was a frightening thought that she could have not only change the direction and size of this explosion, but that she could also wipe out Dios no Sabe in its entirety. This was no small place by any means.

_“This whole chasm is equivalent to a stadium after its power was lessened. The town is eight times that size as it stretches as long as the mountain walls it’s built between and she could have wiped it off the map._” / _“This hole is easily over a hundred yards and feet by both width and length, and this is after her dissipating some its power. Now Dios no Sabe is easily seven or eight times that size. Whoever this chick is, she’s insane.”_ 

Both thought the same thing, but only Eiji realized it was so much more. 

_“Wait...didn’t she say the seal was broken? So there’s nothing saying if her power doesn’t go beyond this. I’m also sure these two were the ones I picked up while I was being interrogated by that man. Yes, I’m positive; they were the ones sitting at the table. Just how was she able to pull that off?”_ 

Still no matter how shocking all this was, now was not the time to get all caught up. She had a mission, to recruit this woman and bring her back to her boss. “Jiin-sama, I Eiji Inzuka, request your aid at the behest of my master for-Eiji! I knew it was you!” Cut off mid-sentence Eiji’s entire disposition changed from serious to nervous at the drop of a hat. Hoping that she was just hearing things in her mind, Eiji stood quiet until the voice called out to her once again, shattering her hope into pieces. Slowly edging her head over toward the owner, her eyes fell on a boy who was instantly recognizable. The hair as white as snow with a greenish tint along with a mask that hid the eyes, It could only be one boy.

_“What the hell is he doing way out here!? Calm down Eiji, ignore him and everything will be fine.”_ That’s what she told herself until she heard him approaching her.    

“Hey you _mongrel_, I know you hear me talking to you!” 

“Who do the hell do you think your calling a mongrel _‘Ryuho’_?"

“Ugh, don’t call me that! I’m nothing like that asshole!” 

“Tsk, keep telling yourself shit stain.”

“JIIN!”

Effectively ending their small little argument was the roar of a man way past his boiling point. His grip on the handle of his sword was so fierce that his right hand had gone completely white. With a snap of his fingers, hundreds of men began appearing around the crater they stood in, slowly converging   on all of them. Soon the entire group of Jiin, her subordinate, Eiji, Hisashi and Retsu all stood in the very center of this mob back to back. It was clear at this point that they weren’t going to get away without a fight.

“Jiin…at his request I gave you my assistance. Poured my resources into getting you whatever you needed, I even let you have that child beside you, Bikkii, at my better judgment. All this I have done for you and how do you repay me? By betraying me, constantly undermining me, sabotage and to add insult to injury…you were even sitting idle in my place of business, as if you would have no consequence. I have waited a long time for this; two years in fact, I will kill you Jiin.” 

The man seethed with anger so powerful that his hand had even begun to bleed. Jiin simply stared up at him with a gentle smile that could warm the heart of any normal mind. She understood the pain he was feeling, but at the end of the day, it is what it is. There was a small gleam of sadness in her eyes as she looked at his steadily approaching figure, what she did was something she was tasked with…by his request. Sadly she hadn’t picked up on it until it was too late, though they both were unfortunate players in this man’s game. The same man, who tasked him with helping her, was the same man who tasked her with destroying him.

“If you can assist Bikkii and me here, I will listen to whatever it is your boss wants of me. Do we have a deal young Inzuka?” Eiji nodded in agreement with no complaints as she snarled and then howled alongside Alucard. “Young Fujibayashi and jinchuuriki of Chomei, I’d like to request your help as well.” You have no idea how shocked I was that such a woman knew what not only what clan I hailed from, but also who Retsu was and the tailed beast he held inside his body. Answering for both of us with a simple yes, I prepared myself with Retsu poised right beside me. It was just a few hundred goons, hell, Retsu was possibly an army by himself.

“You owe some answer after this _mongrel-san_.”

“I don’t owe you shit _Ryuho-kun_.”​


----------



## Chronos (Mar 28, 2014)

*Ivery, Rosuto l Genin l Konohagakure*

She was much more resolute that what he believed. He rose his brow to her outburst and awaited for her to finish. Something about these feminist types and their close mindedness. Or maybe it's not even that, maybe she was just being protective. Well, he could understand her to a certain degree. Getting physical however wouldn't do him or his faction any favors really. And he wasn't too sure if she could up two against one. Nakano, however, a familiar name that had reached his ear before. Was she... Edie Nakano, daughter of the famous Natsu Nakano? So she was an heiress, too. So her background made a little more sense. He didn't loosen the eyes contact between the two and as soon as she suggested that the two would deal with this physically, he simply reached his finger to his fangs and pulled back.

Forming several seal, he began to channel his chakra to the center of his core, soon slamming his hand on the ground's surface and ushering his summoning technique, upon the heap of smoke and dust that arose, his summoning Rei appeared before him. Hair of blue, eyes jaded of the same pigment, resembling almost identically a human female. A nymph summoning he acquired around a year ago, when his mother had been killed. And when he had first killed a rogue. Of course ranting to her back would be rather pointless. She needs to form her own beliefs, of course, he wouldn't help. That was her problem, but as far as it went, she wasn't an enemy. Not yet at least.

"Hey, Rei. Could you help her with her bags, please?"

"Yeah, sure Rosuto. Here, let me help." 

"If not form me, at least have my summoning help. She really looks like she's in pain."


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 28, 2014)

*Prologue: Saved By the Girl
Kazama Zell*

Zell began to set his territory, an invisible cocoon stretching the length of his wingspan formed. There was no other choice really, if they attacked him he couldn’t just sit there and take it, truth be told his injuries from his fight with Dee were still healing. Getting beat around by a bunch of scary black dudes wasn’t really going to help anyone’s image, especially considering all the stereotypes surrounding Kumo nin. 

*HYOUSHI*

He took a breath getting his mind calm and steady. If this was really about to happen then not for a minute could he be unglued. This was going to take absolute focus, he was going to have to use the crux of his flow. 

*SEIKUKEN*

Moving his hands up, down, and in circles he had set the defensive shell around him. Anything that entered his world, his Seikuken, would be turned away in an instant…

“That’s enough little Coco. We’re not here for this; if you’re going to fight then I can spar with you guys. You don’t need to be picking fights with greenhorns. You think you’ll be ready for the most important day of your little miserable lives by ganging up on that weakling?”

The voice was husky but was laden in a sultry femininity that came off as sexy and sophisticated.  It came from up above them on the mast of the ship, but by the time Zell looked up all he could see was a green blur as the woman landed between him and the Kumo shinobi.

_“Jesus Christ why do all of these people insult me like I’m not even standing here…”_

Zell thought to himself, as he looked the woman over. She was dark skinned like most from Kumokagure, with jade green eyes, and platinum blonde hair similar to his except that it was parted to cover one of her eyes. The style gave her an air of worldly mystery that made her all the more alluring. Her voice made it that much harder to discern her age, she looked to be about 18 but really she could have been about 25. Zell didn’t even have to read the woman’s flow to know she was the queen bitch in charge of all these peasants.



“Come on shawty, we were just trying to have some fun by beating on this punk ass”

Zell stayed quiet but the look on his face betrayed his thoughts, _“yea guys I’m still standing right here”_, as he watched the scene unfold. Without even appearing to move the high pitch voiced genin from Kumo was on his knees clutching his chest in pain. He gasped for air unable to get the air back into his lungs, Zell hadn’t seen it but it was clear she hit him in the stomach.

“We’re about to dock in the next hour or two. I’d run along if I were you, sweet little greenhorn. I very much don’t like abusing my students on the account of strangers.”

He nodded at the woman and walked away back into his prison cell sized cabin. They were going to be in Konoha soon, it best to just fall asleep and stay out of trouble.​


----------



## Laix (Mar 28, 2014)

_Edie Nakano
_​ 
"Oh? _What's this?_"

Edie leaned back on her hip, taking a step back to fully spectate what had appeared from the mist. She recognized that smoke somewhat. It's a space-time ninjutsu; impressive for a weasel.

Alisa had a very different view however. Her stress was completely relieved thanks to this summoning whom she flashed a quick smile ashy from Edie's glare.

"The ineligible bachelor has summoned one of his personal whores to assist? Well listen here, *NEITHER *of you are welcome! You can just go back into whatever hole you poofed out of lady and you---!!"

Edie loved playing the invade-personal-space game, this time shoving herself right up against this guy so her chest was squeezed between them.

"I'm going to count to five and you better be gone out of my sight with your little slut! Otherwise, my father will have you both executed! He has powerful connections you know! The Hokage and more!"

"Edie, this is really getting out of hand! Your father is due to meet us soon! What if he were to see you in this state!" Alisa begged for the Nakano heiress to reconsider her actions but she had completely shut out the voice of reason in her life. 

This girl was _hellbent_ on proving her worth.

"Five...!"

"Edie, please! Please listen to me!"

"_*FOUR!*_" Edie's voice grew sharper and more directed to Alisa in a subtle attempt to get the poor maid off her back. She sighed, hoping to the purest Valkyrie above that Mr Nakano was to show up at the right time.

If not him, someone has to help, anyone!

"*THREEEEEEEEEEE...!!!!*"
​


----------



## Cjones (Mar 28, 2014)

*Marietta*
*Konoha/Shopping District *

_North Konoha Training Grounds_​

The young Marietta walked with an authoritative look that would let anybody know that this girl meant serious business. Her hands were folded and toned arms were connected, placed just underneath her bust while her head was held high, a sign of great confidence. It was quite easy to tell that this young girl carried herself proudly and ooze an aura that reeked of male machismo, possible even greater. She was making her way through the bustling shopping district of Konoha, trying to clear her mind. As whe walked through most people eyed her cautious, as one could get the impression that she was pissed off, which she was. This implication could stem from the very stern looking in her eyes, like one a mother would give her child, and a slight scowl that plagued her features. Unfortunately she had just come from being around that boy and she wasn?t at all too happy about it.

?Che stronzo pensa di me agitazione?? 
_(That asshole thinks he can fluster me?) _

?E se lui non mi ama??
_(What if he?does love me?)_

The thought of the L word and Hisashi, in the same sentence let alone in a serious thought, gave her a brief taste of her stomachs contents at the thought. The question had never been resolved with an answer; however, the worse part about it was that?she didn?t know how she should feel. Granted he didn?t like the boy, she tolerated him, no like, but tolerated him. His general presence annoyed her to know end and he?s eccentric ways were way to over the top sometime. There was also the little matter of their confrontation back in the academy, the one where the teachers got so riled up that they thought the school was under attack by the black. The entire first floor was totaled and one could only imagine the backlash they received from it. It was all because he nearly made her fail and as one who always completes a task, there was no one that ass would be the case of her first failure.  

So lost in thought was she over these turn of events it took an outside source, the sound of flutter wings from a flock of birds, obviously startled by her appearance, though more than likely scared at her projected anger, scattered and flew off into the sky. Her blues eyes soon locked on with those of pure white soon locked onto a very rag tag looking group. All faces were unfamiliar to her, a girl with blond hair and blue eyes like her own, along with another girl of no concern and a male.

That boy stood out of place to her for some reason or another, but perhaps it was just her nerves from the previous encounter with the boy interfering. Whichever it was, they seemed to be struggling with their bags, so being one who enjoyed helping others. She made her way toward them to offer an helping out.

?Hai bisogno di assistenza???
_(Do you need assistance??)_​​


----------



## Chronos (Mar 28, 2014)

*Ivery, Rosuto l Genin l Konohagakure*

What the hell? She went into a spur again. He should've known she would've reacted to this, even something as a summoning. He and Rei just interchanged glances. They needn't speak due to their blood pact. They spoke telepathically and Rosuto told her not to interfere, if she did there might more problems. He also believed that she was a woman of a lot of power... and that she was far too close for comfort. Her breast pressed on to his chest and her counting wasn't making it any easier, clenching his teeth he tried to reason with her, but her mind was set, raunchy and angered to the core. Soon a strange sound reached his ears, a young woman, eyes of blue as well, her speech was...

Honestly throughout this entire ordeal he's been yelled at and mistook by something else. Her disregard for personal space is rather disturbing and now appears a lady whom language is foreign to him. Maybe he should've just chosen Kumo or something as an escape. However the aura this lady emanated, the one with the strange language was rather strange to him. For a moment he was reminded of his sense, her stare lasted rather long, was she thinking of something.

"I said calm down! Sorry, miss... I can't really understand. But if you could help that would be greatly appreciated."


----------



## Cjones (Mar 28, 2014)

*Marietta*
*Konoha/Shopping District*

 I can't really understand. But if you could help that would be greatly appreciated." 

Marietta mentally kicked herself, yet again it seemed her native tongue found it's way out instead of this countries language. It was one of those ticks when something had gotten under her skin that she'd revert back or when she was deep in thought; however, though the latter was more occurring, the former rarely came thought, but seemed to happen a lot when concerning that boy. There was just something about him. 

"Sorry, I was wondering if you need help and it would seem so." The raven haired foreigner casually placed her hand between the rather ample chested loudmouth and this...rather strange boy, abruptly intervening into whatever was going on between the two. 

"I can't bring myself to care what it is you might be yelling about, but I'm sure it doesn't involve nearly smothering this kid with those gozongas of yours...." Marietta eyed her for a just a brief moment and just as she though, she came up completely blank. She had no clue who this girl was. 

"Now that I really look, you definitely aren't from this village...who are you?"​​


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 29, 2014)

*Uchiha Akaya*

_Curiosity killed the cat_
​Land of Demons, four days since the team composed by Uchiha Manami, Yuuriha Saika, Kanashibari Dai and their jounin sensei Hoshimiya Shigeru arrived; it?s been nine days since the group, being followed by me, departed from Konoha. In these four days, the team coming from my village has been taking turns in protecting the princess of this country, some times only Shigeru stays with her and some others it is the genins who stay as her bodyguards. The first day of our arrival, the woman explained the situation to them. It?s quite an easy to understand, a dispute between the royal family to see who succeeds the throne of this neutral land has gone down to a few assassination attempts against the wench. Soon she will receive the crown and become the legitimate queen....she is also a priestess by the way.

Still no explanations as to why were Konoha shinobi especifically hired for this. 

If you wonder about the Princess?s look,well, she is...freaking beautiful. Long black hair and eyes, white pale skin that competes with that of the Uchiha Princess, maybe even whiter. Usually she is wearing some sort of yukata or kimono alway shwoing her elegance; she portrays kindness and seems to be a very understanding person. Her name is Hanami Reika. 



If only I were four years older....okay, I must stop thinking about her.

Currently I?m walking around the town, of course my appereance is completely different than that with my ANBU uniform, I even used a small henge to look a bit older.  I have been inspecting the place, the citizens are pretty busy with the preparations for the festival and they don?t seem to be doing anything suspicious. 

While observing the rest of people serving the princess, I have seen a person acting strange, his attitude is quite rude and seems to think that the shinobi team is not necessary. I could be crazy and see things where nothing is, but it looked that the presence of Shigeru-san and his genins was a bother. In truth, more than taking a walk, I?m following that man just now. He is one of the royal guards and minutes ago left acting weirdly, looking around making sure that no one would see him. Something is bothering me for real.

Cautiously I  get a quick glimpse of his movements, he enters an alley and I rush to not lose track of him, however when I enter the alley I see nothing, he vanished completely. Getting on all fours I start to sniff until i catch his smell together with a new one which reeks of blood. I frown at this, what would a royal guard be doing with someone possessing such a smell? Without thinking twice about it, I follow the scent until I reach a small bar; the door is open so I stay outside and try to hear as much as possible. My eye open like plates while hearing at what these bastards are planning, by what i can hear there are five of them but there is no sign of the guard. I clench my fists ready to raid their little reunion but...

"So this is the rat that was following you, huh?"

*BAM!!!*

Before I could react a powerful fist hits me in the gut and forces my body to go inside the bar. Acting quickly I try to recover and stand up but a potent heel on the back of my head sends me back to the floor.  Everything starts to turn black for me...

"_SHIT_"


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 29, 2014)

*Uchiha Akaya*

_Talk in the abyss _
​
Everything is black, I have nowhere to go, no one to call. I try to look around but everything is involved in the deepest darkness. I inspect myself, I can see my body clearly shining with a dim light; my hands are trembling as something similar to gravity starts to pull me down and I start to fall. I want to shout for help but my voice just won?t come out and then I?m devoured by the abyss I have fallen into. Closing my eyes I take a deep breath and assume that I will die, I do know this is nothing but a dream, even so I know my life will come to an end in this realm of fantasy created by my mind or by my heart; whichever it was, I?m sure there is something wrong going on if this is what I?m dreaming of.

Suddenly from within the black abyss an intense purple light spreads through the whole place and a part of this energy, chakra is what I notice it as, involves me and I fall into some sort of lake. In despair, I get out and stay standing on it, I can?t use chakra in here so it feels weird to be standing on the water; however I am not confused anymore, I know perfectly where this place is and why I ended up here. Staring at my image in the water, I can see my hair has gone all spiky pointing upwards, my eyes have turned heterochromatic one yellow and the other green, and my pupils were long and sharp. My hands have grown its nails like five centimeters and now they look like claws, my fangs have grown as well and I realize I do look like an animal-human hybrid of some sort.

"So you really came...."I hear this voice and can do nothing but let out a sigh. Walking for some meters, I am able to see a piece of land. Once I reach it I see one of the reasons I have become what I am today... 

"Nibi"I say with an hostile tone, we?re not precisely the best friends you could find, indeed we are not friends nor really want to be for the moment. Getting closer I can see that the bijuu is chained to the ground; its four legs involved in chains that do not allow him to move much, while the two tails were submerged in the water kind of evaporating it since the body is made of fire. 

If the cat were to try and attack me, those chains would take it down.

"I see you came, how long has it been since we saw each other face to face like this? kid"

"Three years... What do you want now? I thought we agreed we wouldn?t try to be friendly with each other or anything"I question the motives to call me here, to the prison that mantains the Nibi chained just like the wolf, Fenrir, of the Norse mythology. If only I could do the same thing that such creature did to Odin in the book I read, to Ryoga, I would be happy.

"Hmm! Like I would ever be friendly with the dog pet of the Uchiha clan. Even among all the Jinchuuriki that have been used as my retainers, you?re the most pathetic one!! I  granted you my power back then so you could break free and yet what do you do?! You started to fight for that village and its people...Even though you hate Ryoga and that little slut so much, you are grateful to him for showing you the most horrible side of the world and that she is the only one who would accept you among the nasty assholes that  surround you every day!!" wrath exploding, making the lake to  create enormous waves around the spot we were at. The cat didn?t trust humans, indeed - in its own words - after Naruto and Yugito disappeared from the earth, there was no one else worth of its trust. And to top it he ended as the weapon of the clan most of tailed beasts despised so much...

"Shut up already!! Do you think I am happy with the situation?! If you only called to make a fool out of me then fuck off, shithead!!"I reply, it had to be a joke. It is mad because its freedom was taken away? well, mine was too and I?m not whining like a little girl.

"I only called to warn you. Something weird is happening outside, someone introduced some sort of substance inside your system and it?s bothering me. I recommend you wake your ass up and do something, fucking brat!!" A purple explosion takes place and I am sent flying before I could reply.

My eyes open and I immediately. Inspecting my surroundings, I identify the place as some sort of jail insde a dungeon. My wrists are chained as I hang pretty much from the ceiling of the cell. I?ve been captured. "Stupid cat." I whisper....Tch i was careless and now I need to find a way to go out and warn Shigeru-san about the storm that is about to strike the Land of Demons.


----------



## Bringer (Mar 29, 2014)

*Shurui Yamanaka*

Shurui noticed how this boy could be expressive without doing much. She noticed the way his eyes relaxed, what could be going on in that head of his? Furthermore she also noticed how he began to furrow his brows, implying he was frustrated. This troubled Shurui, the last thing she wanted to do was frustrate him. Was it because of her excessive apologies? Should she apologies for her excessive apologizing... The girl was completely clueless on what to do as she talked on.

Luckily it appeared as if things changed direction as she stated her name. She sighed in relief as it appears the subject was about to change. However it was just then she noticed what it would change to... Her history. What had happened to her parents, and where she had ended up. Fortunately for her the boy wasn't insensitive, he didn't bring up her deceased parents like many people who knew her history did. Of course she would comply with the people who asked, now wanting to upset them.

She listened carefully to him, her eyes watching him intently. Her eyes followed his hand that scratched at the paint under his left eye, and her eyes also followed his hand when it pulled out a kunai. Some fear did build up, but she managed not to shake or pull away. How offensive would it be if she were to assume that he were going to kill her. Shurui's foot instinctively nudged backwards as the kunai dropped, despite the fact it wasn't going to land on it. Finally after she respectfully waited for Satoshi to finish speaking, she replied.

"S-She saved me... B-Because it was the right thing to do. As you stated yourself the sins of the father do not pass to the child." She paused and then continued. "Satoshi... I do not mean to offend you, but our views of living are different. I believe the worth of life is measured on how much good you do, and how kind you are to others. I-I'm not living unless I'm doing good to others."

Shurui's eyes met the floor as she said the next part. "There is no hidden layer, there is no girl screaming. I-It's all... Just me."


----------



## Chaos Theory (Mar 29, 2014)

*Zansatsu|Genin|Sunagakure*

*[Street; Sunagakure]​*

[The First Lesson V, Sins of the Father III]​​
Satoshi stared at the girl as she fidgeted, he couldn't quite put his head around how she could be so complacent with how other's treated her, but then again he himself was rather complacent with how others view him too. So focused on this he hardly takes note as Setsu-Sensei bid him farewell, the Kazekage beckoned his insight. Satoshi, sees in her him. Strangely as it sounded. It was probably far worse sounding in his head than it would be for him to speak it.  Rubbing at the scars on his fingers he watches her mannerisms, looks like this girl was thick headed or perhaps misguided.  "Things in this life isn't about what you do, but how you do it. People aren't interested in a person's intents." Satsohi states as he nodded up to the girl that swung in the net.

 "What she sees in you won't change because you want it too and the actions you take are too weak to sway her mind set." Satoshi's words trailed to a fade as he spoke. Lifting a hand his fingers stretch out and beneath the girl the sand stirs.  "Hatred holds no logic nor does it recognize weakness regardless of the intent." From the sand a jagged shard of glass floated up. Drumming his fingers in the air the piece of glass started to rotate. A low hum can be heard as it picked up speed,  "Girl, what if I told you today you life is held in this girl's hands. The very one you abused? What if I told you though, the only way your blood will be spared is if she _can_ convince me you are worth sparing." Satohi's eyes lock with Shurui's as they widen. 

Her lower lip trembled at the thought of being the cause of death. Popping his fingers the glass falls back to the sand as the captured girl sobbed.  "See? It's not about intent, I never once intended on harming her Ms. Yamanaka, what is important here is that she believed that I would do it. Kindness, as with anything, is only as strong as the person that is showing it. You refuse to show strength so the kindness that you show is overlooked." Satoshi position himself so that he could be eye to eye with Shurui.  "The weak can never forgive. Forgiveness is the attribute of the strong."


----------



## Bringer (Mar 29, 2014)

*Shurui Yamanaka*

Doing this to the girl was completely wrong. It doesn't matter what she's done, Shurui couldn't stand it at all. All the boy was doing was feeding her guilt... Due to her screaming this poor girl was suffering now. All the words Satoshi was saying, they did have some truth to them, and yet they seemed completely wrong to the young Yamanaka. She felt her adrenaline spike as he made the piece of glass rotate; worse comes to worse she'd have to save the girl.]

Luckily this wasn't the case.

"P-Please... Stop it. I don't want to upset you... But I can't stand for this. Re-Release her." Shurui's tone became much more assertive than usual. "Hatred holds no logic, but kindness does. If her life was in my hands, I'd allow her to live. A-And..."

Shurui paused... She... Her morals have never been pushed so far before. "The way you say the weak can never forgive... I agree." Her eyes met his. "Being strong doesn't mean you can forgive... Forgiving means that you are strong."'


----------



## Chaos Theory (Mar 29, 2014)

*Zansatsu|Genin|Sunagakure*

*[Street; Sunagakure]​*

[The First Lesson V, Sins of the Father IV]​​
Satoshi looked at the girl his eyes indifferent to her pleas. Cold to her concerns. All that mattered was the conviction being used at this instant in time. Pulling his fingers back up Satoshi pops them and the glass rockets from the sand toward the girl in the net. It rotated into a miniature buzz saw with a twirl of his fingers. The girl screamed bloody murder as it closed in on her. She was dead, she knew it and her life seemed to slow as the glinting surfaces of the glass caught the mid afternoon sun. Her life flashed before her eyes, all the wrongs she had done all the joy she had shared. Closing her eyes as time seemed to return to normal she braced for death, but the glass shot up pass her slamming into the tied rope that held the net. 

Like a stone the girl plummeted down until the invisible wires at Satoshi's command halted her from falling flat on her face by catching the net back up. The sudden weight tore the wrapped puppet strings into Satoshi's finger and his blood slowly seeped from between his clenched fist. Sitting the girl down a grin slightly crossed his face as he wiped the blood onto the sleeve that still remained.  "I believe you Ms. Yamanaka." he says pointing to the shaky kneed girl. She gives a quick bow of thanks before bounding off back to her home.  "And it looks as if she believed you too." is added while he stuffed his hands back into his pockets. 

 "What you just did is the difference from what you were doing. That girl now knows that you stood up for her. And while she may still go with the group today will nag at her until she comes around and when that happens... Others will do the same. It is human nature, which is a lessen in of itself. "


----------



## Laix (Mar 29, 2014)

_Edie Nakano
_LIQUID TIME
​You know when I mentioned that things took a few leaps in weird?

It just broke the chart.

A woman speaking a language Edie had never even heard gasps of had showed up playing the role of peace keeper. When she used her arm as a tension knife between them to separate them, she was passed offended. Even the silent-as-a-mouse Alisa was watching with her knees shivering.

"I can't bring myself to care what it is you might be yelling about, but I'm sure it doesn't involve nearly smoething this kid with those gozongas of yours..." She remarked, infuriating an already tomato-faced Edie.

"*EXCUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUSE MEEE!?*" Edie shoved aside the boy who was now irrelevant fodder, jabbing her finger at this stranger. Alisa took a few steps back, standing next to the helpful man's summon. The two just became awkward bystanders. 

"_*GOZONGAS? GOZONGAS? WHAT THE HELL ARE GOZONGAS?*_" Edie cupped her breasts and jiggled them around as some strange form of body language. "A-And smothering!? It's not my fault he was probably turned on from it!"

"*HE* should learn how to keep it in his pants!" Edie shot a death glare at the boy, strong enough to turn any weak-willed person to stone.

Edie almost forgot that the woman actually asked who she was just prior to her foul ridden outburst. The Nakano quickly adjusted herself as taught by her butler whenever introducing yourself.

The advice was part of 'etiquette' and 'representing the Nakano family'.

She could perform a strippers routine on a makeshift pole and still have more etiquette in that one seductive swivel than in the past five - ten minutes.

"_My_ name is Edie Nakano, daughter of Sir Natsu Nakano who is a _*VERY*_ important man in this village! He's going to be here any minute, and when he is he's going to have you both *ARRESTED!!*"​


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 29, 2014)

*Kusoana-Konoha 
Time: 0500
A Man Called Jericho*

Usually every major locale in the world can be compartmentalized into different subsections. You have your upper and upper middle class areas, which are nice areas with no crime, then you have your more urbanized areas where there is crime but for the most part law enforcement has a good enough handle, and then there is the underbelly. In this part of town there is barely any law, barely any order, it is a barbaric sort of anarchy.  Konohagakure?s slummy underbelly was no different than any other major locale; it was rife with poverty, homeless alcoholics, and worst of all were the Angel Text addicts. They were the lowest of the low, the signs of the addiction apparent by the jaundicing of their skin and their scarlet eyes.  In the Konoha Police Department, or the KPD, they had taken to calling the slums of Konoha the ?Kusoana?, or rather, the shit hole. Kusoana was it?s own level of hell unto itself really with how broken down everything was, the space was so terrible it was actually walled off from the rest of Konoha. Most of the newer maps of the village didn?t even have Kusoana as apart of the village; its existence was unacknowledged. 

The renovations they had done very little to these parts in order to convert the space into ?affordable living?. It was affordable, affordably free, but only because it was a huge cesspool it?d be unfair to charge anyone. The reason the place even existed was in order to put all the dregs of society in one area; the rumor was that the Hokage hoped population and conditions would lead to them culling themselves before they moved into rehabilitate. As one could imagine with such rampant crime the KPD never really ventured out to these parts. However this particular case?


?What do we got?? The owner of the voice was gruff with enough gravel to pave a vast roadway. His back was turned to the onlookers but from their vantage point he had very long hair down to his middle of his back. He wasn?t an especially tall man either, probably being somewhere around 5?10, but there was an earnest intensity that beamed from his compact frame.  Put simply this was the kind of man who was tougher than a five dollar steak. He turned toward the older man wearing a Konoha forehead protector and flak jacket signifying his rank.



?Well it?s a DB but not like anything I?ve seen?not in years to be honest with ya 
and I?ve been doing this since before you had fuzz on your nuts. Never seen a DB like this??

DB was cop jargon for dead body and the reason he said that was because of the sight in front of them was unique? The body was that of a woman with multiple runic symbols cut into her. 

?The way she?s posed and the condition of the body. This was ritualistic? Legs crossed together and hands bound together? There are no ligature marks around the hand, which is curious. Maybe she was given some kind of paralytic??

The longhaired tough guy wasted no time in moving up to the body. He was not unnerved in the least by the sight in front of him. Not like most would be? the girl?s head had been severed and replaced.  The victim had seen her head switched out for that of a foxes. The fox head was painted a dark red and sewn to the neck, it?s cold dead eyes accentuated by dark eye liner, they dark open voids peering back at the investigators.  He looked closer at her wrists and her fingers. They were dirty but again there was not any sign of a struggle. The girl had a fit body with no signs of drug use, or more specifically angel text. 

?Considering her condition she looks like she may have been a shinobi. Her muscle structure?. tight ab core, developed biceps, the muscles in her calves are overly developed. It?s clear that this woman had some kind of shinobi training, enough so I?d say she was atleast Chuunin level??

?How the hell can you look at this shit without barfing? her head and her breasts?.?

The killer had mutilated the body in some rather deprave ways, ways that really could not be described properly?

?This was a ritualistic killing with serious occult overtones?They were sending a message and wanted this girl to be found. Tell Ryoga and Hokage-sama that Jericho will take the case. ?



With that the man called Jericho simply walked away into the night. He didn't know where this case would lead but he knew that this was a big one.​


----------



## Sumon (Mar 29, 2014)

*Shinomori Aoshi*

Standing in firm position with fists clenched in front of him, Aoshi could feel the power surging through his popped up veins on burned skin. He could feel the pleasant chill coming from the perfectly smooth ice on his torso, with moonlight reflected from it. 

“Hhhhmmm!” the boy released a deep sound as he clapped his hands together and concentrated his chakra on already formed ice. With eyes closed and teeth grinding, he pushed his clapped hands one to another all tensed up, trying to dissolve the ice on his own. The ice began shrinking little by little together with the reflected moonlight. Few moments later the boy released a huge gasp and opened his eyes, followed with heavy breathing. He ducked, left hand fingers holding the soft grassy ground while the right hand was put on the chest to make sure there was no trace of ice left. There wasn’t any, but the boy needed a moment to get his breath back.

Aoshi stood up and looked around. Nothing could be seen besides the moon and a few glowing owls atop of trees. The boy went by one tree and with no living person around he pissed on the tree with relief. A small steam arose as the piss splashed from the surface of the tree. He could already feel lighter.  Having done the nature’s call, Aoshi zipped his pants up and walked to the quietly running river. He kneeled before it and put his hands into the cold water. Seconds later he lifted his put together hands with small amount of water in them, burying his face in them. In downward motion the boy cleaned his face and got some water on the back of his neck too. He wiped his wet hands on the brown pants of his and stood up. Aoshi took a few steps away from the river and was ready to continue all cleaned up and relieved. 

**Crack** a quiet sound aided through the plains as Aoshi cracked his knuckles and neck. He stretched his limbs and closed his eyes with hands hanging in normal position. Now he would attempt to release his Ice infused chakra into open once again, but would do that further away from his skin. 

With his mind calm and body fully relaxed, Aoshi was moving chakra inside like through some kind of a maze, trying to find the perfect balance and divide chakra in every part of his body evenly. It was part of his preparation. Aoshi wanted to feel the same power in every limb of his. After what he thought as the perfect amount of chakra throughout his body, the boy tried to infuse all of it with Ice kekkei genkai. It put a lot of strain on his body and mind, causing the boy to collapse on the ground all shivering. 

**Cough, cough** Aoshi coughed a couple of times with a hand on his mouth and shook off the cold while working his way back on feet. In no time he was standing in firm position again, making preparations for another try. He guided chakra evenly once more and attempted to enhance it with Ice. This time, though, he would enhance only part of his chakra in one limb, not all of it throughout his body. It worked and he could feel his skin getting extra cold. The boy began guiding more chakra into his palms, enhancing it with Ice at the same time. When the certain amount was reached, Aoshi tensed his muscles quickly and put his hands high in the air, trying to release all the chakra from his palms into air. Unsuccessfully, though, as nothing happened due to too low amount of it concentrated in his palms.

One more try. Aoshi did his usual preparation with even chakra spreading, but this time he added hand seals in order to direct Ice infused chakra into his palms. *“Ox,”* Aoshi put his hands together, forming a sign that associated with the first month of the winter – December; *“Tiger,”* his index fingers were pointing to sky, forming a sign that associated with another cold month – January; *“Rabbit,”* the third hand seal was formed with the association of last winter month – February; *“Dragon!”* the last hand seal that associated with the current month – March – was formed. Aoshi put his hands together high in the air, releasing Ice enhanced chakra into the sky. He held his hands for a couple of seconds and put them down, followed with his head rising and watching the dark sky full of stars as the temperature had dropped slowly.

Throughout few seconds more and more stars began disappearing in the dark, until there was none left directly above the boy, who was precisely watching that space. 

Suddenly, a snowflake landed on his cheek. Surprised by such thing, the boy softly put his hand on the cheek trying to pick the snowflake up, but it had already turned into water. He thought he had imagined it, but...

Another snowflake and another, and another, and another... It was snowing all around him, from the river to the tree that Aoshi had pissed on. It was snowing at the end of March, where it hadn’t snowed even during winter!!! But the snow didn’t last for long and just melted minutes later. Feeling amazed but extremely drained, Aoshi clapped his hands and gathered all his chakra into his body, thus cancelling the snowing. “I’ll call this Kousetsu no Jutsu, Snowfall Technique.” The boy decided, having invented a jutsu. 

After spending hours in the plains, though it might have appeared as only minutes had passed, Aoshi decided to make his way back to Crook Rock village. Having slept during the day from exhaustion, he didn’t have a problem lasting the whole night up. But he did feel completely drained from both the fight and the training he just had, and could really use some food to regain his strength back.

Crook Rock villagers were already up and cleaning the trash that was left from celebration. Aoshi went to his hut for a second, grabbing a bowl of cold rice from the day before. Wasting no time, he started eating it while leaving the hut and grabbing his katana on the way to Bob’s hut.

"Bob-san! Time to go." Aoshi could hear Shiryu’s voice coming from the direction of Bob’s hut. The boy with mouth full of rice appeared a few meters behind his teammate almost out of nowhere, thanks to the fog that had blocked vision from further distances. “Hurry up.” Aoshi said, taking another bite of rice, while Bob opened the door of his hut and giggles of women came from there. “Follow me!” He declared overjoyed with the same yellow green kimono and a pair of slippers.


----------



## Laix (Mar 29, 2014)

_Edie Nakano_

​_ 
"The Haruno Sakura Medical Academy was founded just after the Fourth Great Ninja War by the famous war hero and legend in her own right, Haruno Sakura. It was founded to further progression of the integration of medical ninja into every platoon, especially on missions of high risk. Thanks to her work through this Academy, millions of deaths have been prevented and bio-medicine has not seen this much advancement in centuries. She is our aspiration and our inspiration, who founded the school with three key rules that all medical ninja, graduate or not should remember for the rest of their careers!"_

The headmistress of the Academy reading aloud from memory the introduction to the history of the school was a stocky woman with big, round red glasses and a tight silver bun. Her eyes were big like a fruit fly with deep bulges and wrinkles surrounding. She was a woman of age and experience, as well as a distant relative of Sakura Haruno herself.

"Repeat after me: Rule number 1! No medic nin should ever stop treatment until the lives of their party have come to an end!"

"No medic nin should ever stop treatment until the lives of their party have come to an end."

The assembly of 4th Year students muttered the lines in cohesion with much less enthusiasm than Yuumi-Sensei.

"Rule number 2! No medic nin shall ever stand on the frontlines!"

"No medic nin shall ever stand on the frontlines!"

"Bullshit," Edie Nakano muttered to herself, voicing her opinion on that rule to herself. She kept her head down and her hands locked behind her back to avoid drawing any attention to herself. If they ever caught her saying such profanity in response to the rules that are read as the Holy Grail by these "loony scientists", she would be expelled.

Only for a few until Daddy rings in a few favours, perhaps makes a donation to fund the building of a new library or classroom. 

He's done so at least a dozen times to get Edie out of trouble with this Academy. She has to have the worst record of them all, especially for someone who is usually rather quiet.

"And finally, rule number 3! No medical ninja shall ever die until they are the last of their platoon!"

While the rest of the assembly repeated as required, Edie mimicked her voice in a whiny manner under the disguise of the chorused voices of her classmates who would mask her mockery. She sniggered once she was done at a joke only she knew. Her classmates just stared at her with confusion and distaste.

But she was used to it. None of it bothered her one bit.

In fact, it just gave her _more_ reason to be a bitch to them.

"Be seated, 4th Years."

As the headmistress swayed her palms down, the perfectly synchronized students sat on their chairs. Edie's on her fourth year of this, it's practically muscle memory at this point.

"As you may have heard, today is practical field work. You will all be assigned in twos, perhaps threes, and placed in platoons with a genin from outside the Academy and a chunin leader."

Just the thought of this brought a confident, cocky smirk to Edie's face. Finally she could prove to these over-hyped peasants that she was the best here. She had the grades --- _with a bit of additional help, but everyone has a little extra sugar on their cereal_ --- and she had the feats to prove it. Now it was just finding out who her partner was and which A-Rank mission she'd been assigned.

"You are all dismissed. As you exit the hall, collect a ticket off of the tutor which will tell you which room to head to. When you arrive, you'll meet your Academy partner and the rest of your team. Have a nice day!"

With that, Yuumi-Sensei dissapeared in a hurry with her aides glued to her side. Edie sometimes wondered what those old hags discuss but it would probably just drain her soul with boredom as a medium. Per her instructions, Edie grabbed her ticket and read the room she was allocated: 110A, the first floor and in a busy corridor so she wouldn't be able to tell from the stairwell who her partner would be.

The Nakano took a deep breath of confidence and strutted with pride through the corridor to the room. She had the usual reactions from the "commoners" that populate this Academy - the guys whistled and wooed, the girls scoffed and scowled. This effortless heiress just shrugged off the hate like dust on a sweater. She knew she was better than them all. It was only a dear shame they hadn't realised it yet.

With painful arrogance, Edie burst into the room with an inflated chest and cheeky smile.

"_*AND YOU'RE DREAM CANDIDATE IS HERE!*_ Edie Nakano, heiress to the Nakano Fortune and Medical Exper---"

Edie's boastful introduction faded into nothing when her eyes locked on to who was sat with their legs crossed and arms leaned back on the arm of the one chair in the room. A  with long, purple hair tied into a high priestess ponytail leaned against the window. She had a white t-shirt on tied just underneath her melon breasts, a pair of cowgirl jeans with a leg missing and combat boots. Covering her torso was a flak jacket that barely zipped up over her bust and a katana leaning next to her. There was also a third person sat in the room, who she didn't notice at first but quickly gathered he was the genin brought from outside the Academy for the mission.

She immediately cursed herself - not because of the genin, not because of the man-thirsty chunin or even because of the room.

The most annoying bitch of all the bitches in this school was sat right there with a smug grin on her face, swimming with glee in Edie's disappointment.

"Surprise, Edie!" She stood up with her claws firmly on her hips and her gaze studying every inch of pain in Edie's face. Her right hand gave a taunting wave then flicked her silky black locks behind her ears.

"Really? _You_, of all people?" Edie quickly accepted the situation however and let out a deflated sigh. "Fine, I can deal with it..."

She barged past the standing Ryoko and took her seat, turning to face the genin first and foremost.

"So, what's your name?"
​


----------



## Chaos Theory (Mar 29, 2014)

*Suzume|Genin|Konohagakure*

*[Konohagakure, Village]*​
[Big Trouble in Little Konoha II]​
As the blonde pre-teen wandered around in the opened area she been lured into. The Ninja draped in shadow trail her, sizing her up for the best way to take her down.  "Remember now, we're not trying to kill her, only make her a easier mark for Emiko to subdue her." the first ninja states. The other pulls a set of Kunai and slides them apart,  "You don't have to worry about me Kenta, you're the one that has poor aim." is remarked as he sized the girl up. Pulling back Kenta pulls three Shuriken. With a nod he lined up his attack as well. 

3...
2..
1.

Their movements were fluid as if they had practiced this time and again, the aim was to hit the ground around her feet and move her attention from her surroundings to where the weapons hit. With a blur of motion the projectiles streak through the air but to their dismay the girl's head tilted toward them. With a almost unheard of speed for a girl her size the whole of the Katana and its sheath is pulled from her side. With a set of thrust the attacks are batted away with the fuchi-kashiro of the weapon, the Shuriken shattering like panes of glass. Both Ninja look at one another, surprise was not only etched in their faces it screamed from the depths of their souls. Kenta pointed at the other.

 "*Dude!* _I_ told you about that damned sword! What are we going to do now Shou?" is asked. The second ninja has a look of panic in his eyes,  "Don't worry, we still distracted her, Emiko should still.. .where the fuck did she go?!" looking below the abandoned lot is empty.  "If you boys wanted my attention, you have it." the soft voice came from behind them, but as soft as it was, a venom dripped from it. Turning they are greeted by the young blonde,  "How, how did you get up here?" Kenta asks.  "I ran" the reply given as she looked at the man. He wore a head protector like the ninja here did. But it's symbol was blacked out with paint and in this light she couldn't make out what was under the paint. 

Shou, seeing that Suzume was focusing on his friend, takes an opportunity to make up for the mistake earlier. Leaping forward he slams his fist into her face as hard as he could. But to his surprise she doesn't budge. Taking a step back he turns and grabs his hand. On shaky legs he moves forward until he hits his knees and ultimately to his stomach,  "What in the ever living _fuck_ is her face made of?!" he asks in a wail as tears welled in his eyes.  "Your friend okay?" is asked as she allowed her hand to level atop her weapon.  "Listen, lets not be hasty now." the Ninja states while taking a step back. Pulling his hands together he quickly forms seals and a second he appears.  "Got you now!" they scream darting around her. 

Drawing into an attack both Kenta and his clone pull weighted nets from their tool belt and throw them toward her. Suzume tilts her head, the net on the left was the real one. She could sense the metal in it, the other was just an illusion that held no merit.

-SKINT-

Using her thumb she pushes up on theTsuba. Her other hand pulls the curved blade free and cuts the net clean in two. Behind her Shou had been able to pull himself back to his feet but is again sent spiraling back to the ground wrapped in the net meant for their target.  "If your after my purity as a woman", something her mother trained her not to tolerate,  "I'll be hanging your balls from your neck." as she speaks her blade traces up to a over shoulder stance and her eye grow cold and deathly.  "Shit" As Suzume started to make her move Kenta already uses the body flicker to get a head start  "Where the fuck is Emiko?" he mutters bounding to another roof. As he runs he gazes behind him and his eyes pop open wide, Suzume was right behind him her blade moving into a striking position.

 With a gulp he dives over a garden box wall as it is cut clean in two. Rolling he bounds back to his feet dropping to the busy streets below,  "She'd be crazy to swing that sword down FUCK!" Rolling again he narrowly avoids being chop in half. Suzume bounds off the balls of her feet as she drew her sword to the side. Each move was calculated as she weaved through the people as they screamed as to make sure that they were safe from her blade. The ninja then leads her though the plaza heading back toward the market district all the while he threw things to deter her speed. But with each item thrown it is met with the bit of the blade that she carried. To his astonishment she even angled the debris of her attacks from people. _DAMN_ is thought as he bounds up another roof. Looking back he rolls the balls of his feet so that he can come to a stop, Suzume had broke off her pursuit, or so he thought. 

From the corner of his right eye he sees the glint of steel. Ducking, the tips of his hair is cut from his head. Stumbling back he pulls a Kunai as he leapt over another short wall. Letting loose with the weapon he is startled when she catches the weapon in her teeth then horrified when she bites it clean in two. Eyes water with fear as he pushes himself to move quicker, he felt it in his bones. He was going to die here today. Rolling to the left he takes the brunt of the girl's shoulder tackle instead of the deadly bite of her steel. With a hard grunt he bounces off the roof they were on and rolls toward the edge. His eyes haze over while the girl walked up to him. Like a specter of death she hovered over the man while she lifted her blade. Closing his eyes he accepts death's chilling embrace. 

But the blow never comes, slowly one eye opens the girl stood there her sword still held overhead ready to strike down. But she wavered on her feet. The other eye opens and focuses on a dart that protruded from the side of her neck. The girl's baby blue eyes rolled into the back of her head as she dropped her weapon behind her. As she hit the roof a woman appears pushing her glasses up the bridge of her nose.  "Where the hell have you been Emiko?" is bitterly asks as he pulled himself back together.  "Watching you shit yourself and enjoying it, now. Do your job and gather the girl up, thanks to your yellow streak we have time to make up. The boss is on his way.

 "Th-the boss??" Kenta stammer while popping up to his feet. Emiko nods as Shou Flickered beside them rubbing his neck.  "Collect her sword and be sure not to let her get it back." is ordered. Both Ninja scowl as the Kunoichi vanishes. Dipping his arms under Suzume's knees and neck Kenta goes to lift the girl

"UMPH!" 

Is strained as his knees buckled back to the roof,  "What's taking so long?" Shou asks as he propped the sword on his shoulder.  "She's fucking heavy? How can something so fucking heavy be so fucking fast?   "Oh quit belly aching, here. I'll take her." he states dropping the sword to the roof. It buries itself several inches before stopping. Shou takes Kenta's spot and goes to lift Suzume.

"UMPH!"

 "You ain't lying" is grunted as he tossed her up onto his shoulder like a sack of potatoes. ~


----------



## Chronos (Mar 29, 2014)

*Ivery, Rosuto l Genin l Konohagakure*

It seemed all attention was directed at this young lady at the moment, she was kind enough or somewhat compliant enough to help him in this current situation. Although he also felt the need to help he just shot a glance to his summon, and began to speak in each other's heads. 

_"So, think I should interfere? For what it seems things got out of proportions so fast you could barely see the shift."_ He spoke halfheartedly as he turned his gaze towards the young lady, her voice stuttering under her breath, clearly enraged after a unneeded amount of anger being lashed around like a whip suctioning any who interfered. The girl who played his savior stood there towering, her gaze unwavering and her eyes acting out rather indifferently.

_"I'm not sure. They seem to be going at it and this Nakano person seemed to have designated this girl as her new target. Maybe we should just split."_

Rei retorted and Rosuto agreed with small nod. Being here any longer could cause trouble for them. A closer look at her features however, this person a rather slim, wearing some blue overall clothing and white gloves, matched with a velvet shade blouse under it. What the hell? That was one odd clothing style, her ears held around three different piercings. Her hands gloved in white, charcoal hued hair with a splash of sapphire in her eyes. A mental image was saved as he, began to back away and grinned at the lady before him who had just saved him.

_"She seems more perceptive than the other one. Make a run for it Rei!" _Another command that he had sent through a mental connection. Both of them twisted and turned to dash away from the problem at hand, waving at the raven haired girl as a small gesture of thanks, he propelled himself on the rooftops, to ease his escape, Rei following behind.


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 29, 2014)

*Zell Kazama
Ducking Life In The Butt*

"So, what's your name?"

_"What’s my name….I…don’t even know my name at this point I’m so fucking flustered. This was not how I imagined everything going today…"_

*Moments Ago…
*
“Zellous Kazama!”

An elderly shinobi holding a clipboard called out his name. Everyone had been paired up with others, but Zell was the last person standing, all alone actually. It was akin to being the last kid for school picked up by a forgetful parent; it was a feeling that formed a knot of nerves in the core of his stomach. In all honesty he had expected them to send him back to Spoon Island because he tested too low and they didn’t want a lousy no good apathy ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) being a disgrace. As much as he liked to “go with the flow” the prospect of being shipped home meant he couldn’t help his mom. She needed him so no matter what he took, even if he had to beg, he’d be staying in Konoha.

“Yes Sir. I’m Zellous Kazama. Pleased to meet your command.”

Zell pumped up his chest and did his best to add some bass to his voice. He wanted to seem like a rah-rah team player sort of guy.

“This isn’t the army young man. You can tone it down a little. We’ve seen your file, we know you’re quite…lethargic… and a bit of what they call a “bohemian.” The older gentleman pantomimed air quotes as if to imply that Zell engaged in more elicit activities that he and others in charge were privy too. The pearly haired genin just slumped his shoulders and waited for the old guy to say something.

“Due to the recommendation of a complete and utter buffoon you’re going to be contracted to assist in a field studies event for the Haruno Sakura Medical Academy. It’s a bit more of an advanced challenge then we give genins, especially ones of your ilk but to be honest a favor was called in. They didn’t want you to just be placed in any team hence they want to see how you work with this lot considering the big day is coming up soon. You are to report here.” 

The elderly man essentially slapped Zell in the chest with a sheet of paper; the old bag of bones was tougher than he looked as the slap knocked a bit of air out of Zell.

“Sir, who would recommend me for something like this? And what big day?” Zell was truly puzzled by the turn of events seeing as how he had no clue what the hell was going on. He really had no clue… The man just shook his head in disgust and looked away…

*Now….*

"So, what's your name?"

Zell’s cheeks were redder than a strawberry at this point. Looking around the room he was in a group with two of the most smoldering sexpots on the entire planet and another really good looking girl as well. This would have been the dream of most guys, but this was the worst possible team for him. Zell had absolutely zero game… by zero game he was the kind of guy you couldn’t help but feel bad for as he was downright cringe worthy when addressing girls he wasn’t related to, Dee, or Zee.  Now probably the best looking girl he had ever seen was staring dead at him addressing him asking for a name. There may as well been a bag of quarters in his mouth as he tried to speak.

“Name Ka Zellma…. I mean my Zell Kazama name…. no Kaza name be Zelleo….”

Zell just buried his face in his hands at this point.

“Duck my ducking life in the ducking butt right now…”

He had meant that to be a thought but instead to his horror it was vocalized…​


----------



## Kei (Mar 29, 2014)

Cloudy Skies Arc; Part Two​
The village was truthfully small, even as she flew with Sakura she never noticed how tightly packed it seemed. Most of the island was still vast forest, from this high up she saw where the road had stopped, and somewhere in her heart she never wanted it to expand any further. She couldn?t imagine the village developing deeper into the forest, if they did they?ll stumble upon that place, and she doesn?t want to share that place with anyone that she didn?t invite. Even though it was a vast forest, that place was always going to be hers and no one elses?

?Let?s go to that place after I take the test?? Zyana couldn?t help but saying, Sakura looked down at her but she seemed so focus on trying to take every detail in. She seemed so calm despite just a few minutes ago she was scared of falling to her death. Though it was an unspoken thing between them, words didn?t have to be said, but the level of trust she had in him calmed her down, so doing this seemed nothing more than a highly advance form of piggy back riding.

?Yeah?We haven?t been there in a long time.? Sakura said, the wind pushed up against her a little bit rougher before settling down once the school came into distance. 

There was only one school in the entire village, and because the village was so small there were only a few teachers as far as Zyana could tell, she was always interested in going to school but her mother wasn?t so keen on the idea. It was highly apparent the way she talked down about it, so Zyana never really asked, though knowing she had the chance to learn and graduate, it made her heart swore with possibilities. 

Sakura sat her down once they got to the gate of the school and it made Zyana realize how big it was, even if it was still during the summer kids and people around her age kept coming in and out. She turned towards Sakura who only nodded his head. Last night seemed so simple, get in and get out, take the test and graduate all in the same day. It was all so easy in her head, so very easy, but now looking at it did she have what it takes to do it?

?Don?t think?I believe in you?? Sakura said grabbing her hand and giving it a firm grip, ?I?ll take you to the testing center, and I?ll be with you every step of the way.?

?Ah?It?s not like I can?t do it?? _Thank you_, ?I can do it all on my own, you don?t really need to hold my hand,? _Thank you so very much, Sakura?_

Even as she said those words, she didn?t release his hand, she didn?t want to. Those hands seemed like an anchor to keep her from running away, which in truth, she really wanted to at that moment. Sakura tighten his grip and began to lead her in. Even though the building was around for years as far as she knew, it looked brand new,  from the paint to the windows, everything looked new.

?Get caught doing something bad and you will be forced to clean the place.? Sakura laughed as he opened the door and started pointing around, ?I cleaned those stairs, painted the walls, and cleaned the principle office all by myself??

Zyana smiled, ?It sound like you were horrible??

?I was~?


----------



## Laix (Mar 29, 2014)

_Edie Nakano

_​ Edie leaned back a bit as she waited for an answer. The stranger in the corner giggled almost silently to herself, her eyes watching birds dive through the sky but her ears locked on the conversation happening between these tight four walls of a classroom. 

Even Ryoko seemed a bit confused.

Edie flicked her leg over the other, flashing her frilly white underskirt and just a tease of her satin underwear.

She waited just a moment more until he finally came out with something resembling a suitable answer to her question. 

"Name Ka Zellma... I mean, my Zell Kazama name... no, Kazama name be Zelleo..."

The hapless fellow then buried his head in the sand, 'head' being a metaphor for embarrassed face and 'sand' being a metaphor for hands.

Ryoko shot Edie a glance that said _'I don't think he's all there'_, but the Nakano heiress uncrossed her legs and leaned forward to the boy with an alluring smile.

"Are you okay? We're going on a mission you know, and if you're just going to get flustered every time you see a pretty girl, we may as well fetch the headmistress and ask for a reshuffle!" 

When she stood up, she caught the currently un-introduced chunin's attention along with the rest of the room. It was a strange thing with Edie Nakano. If she was in a world without shinobi, without ninjutsu, without chakra, she would fit in so swimmingly. But she wasn't born into a world without those things. For a girl whose priority is her looks rather than survival in such a harsh world, this is often why she captures the attention of so many people. They're stunned that a kunoichi has the time to visit expensive hair salons such as Ponsoboys and shop at the finest merchants and spend three hours each morning getting ready for something as standard as school.

"You probably all know who I am," Edie began with a snobbish smile. "But I'll introduce myself anyway. I'm Edie Nakano and I'll be the medic for this mission."

Edie and Ryoko turned their attention to the chunin who had finally straightened her posture and stopped giggling and smiling in the corner.

"And you? You're our leader, correct?"

"Yes. Asami, it's a pleasure."

Her voice was soothing to the ears but not to the mind. It lacked emotion but made up for it with a very feminine, husky tone.

"Is everyone ready to begin? If you all are, we'll meet at the gates in ten minutes to give you all time to prepare."
​


----------



## Kei (Mar 29, 2014)

Cloudy Skies Arc; Part Three​
Going up a two flight of stairs, talking to the office administrator, Zyana found luck was on her side and there was a free spot to take the placement exam. So she sat in the office with Sakura by her side, and everything she could ever think of came flying out in one moment. She remembered the chemical formula and how to make them, and all the possible combinations, math, real and imaginary numbers, and even statistics. How to distinguish gymnosperms and angiosperms type flowers away from each other, everything they could think of putting on the test she was trying to guess and think about all the possible answers.

Zyana felt a huge weight on her shoulders, not mentally or emotionally, but someone was actually putting their whole weight on her shoulders.  Zyana looked up from the ground and that Sakura was resting his head on her shoulder.

?You were shaking?? Sakura said, ?Calm down??

Zyana leaned her head against his, and gently rubbed herself against his head, letting their hair twirl together. She was nervous, and there was no fighting it, she knew everything that could be thrown at her or so she thought she did. 

?What if I fail?? Zyana said, or barely said it was more like a whisper, she couldn?t think about failing, not just because that didn?t mean she couldn?t get in but it also meant that all that reading, studying, hoping and praying was all for nothing, ?What if I don?t get in??

?Are you going to die if you don?t?? 

Zyana smiled, Sakura wasn?t the one to mix words nor was the one who took others emotional state well. He has always been a blunt force, though she knew that those words were meant to support her and not break her. Though, the idiot was so bad with words that if he was talking to someone else that line might have come off a bit rude.  Zyana felt her heart settle down, he was right, she wasn?t going to die.

?I won?t die?.? Zyana said, ?I won?t??

?I can always teach you in my free time, and we can always retake it.? 

Zyana slightly tapped their heads together, though if Sakura wasn?t here she probably would have turned around by time she got to the gate. It made her happy and calmed her down,  and she can take the test and can past the test if she tried hard enough. She can do anything as long as Sakura was there to push her along, he might be an idiot, with the tactfulness of a porcupine, but she knew it was his own way of supporting her.

?Miss Zyana?? a voice called out to her, standing up from her chair it was a teacher, or so it seemed, ?We are ready for you??

Zyana grasped her chest but she felt a slight tug on her shirt, Sakura gave her a slight nod and she gave him a nod back. She can do it if she tried her hardest?She could?


----------



## Cjones (Mar 29, 2014)

*Marietta*
*Konoha/Shopping District*

If there was one thing Mari had learned from all the times she was made to play peace keeper, is that people often didn't like you playing peace keeper. It would seem that this girl was no different or rather, she seemed rather offended by something that possible had nothing to do with the situation at all. The silk blond haired female quickly turned her attention away from the male she was chastising over to Marietta herself, angrily prodding her finger into her chest repeatedly.

Which wasn't a good idea. 

Yet her rant continued, cupping her breasts and screaming in wonder what exactly gozongas were, in possibly the most obscene display she had witness since that silver haired _boy_ put on a dress and danced around their class room like some fifty-cent street walker. All this going on seemed to be a bit to much, so much that she hadn't noticed the two boys from earlier actually up and vanish, and quite honestly this girl yelling in her face wasn't _exactly_ the brightest maneuver she could have made.

Which again, wasn't a good idea and by now etched into her face was a wee bit of anger and in Marietta's case, a bit of angry meant a helluva lot of attitude.

"_My_ name is Edie Nakano, daughter of Sir Natsu Nakano who is a _*VERY*_ important man in this village! He's going to be here any minute, and when he is he's going to have you both *ARRESTED!!*"

".....?" Her arms securely folded underneath her chest, an eye brow arched in a slight peak of curiosity. 

"Sir Natsu Nakano....Cosa? Who in the hell is that?" Marietta announced out loud. Obviously she wasn't a native of this land, and there were few things she hadn't heard of, this Natsu Nakano being one of them. 

"Bambina, Edie was it? How famous this father of yours is, whoever this tipo is, has no bearing on the here and now. So ask yourself this." The taller of the two, the fore gin born girl leaned down as both their crystal blue eye met in a stare. A smoldering fire behind Marietta's representing some pent up anger along with a very solemn look.

"Do I *look* as if I'm concerned with being arrested? If I was, then you'd probably end up vanishing with your loathsome corpse being found in the nearest body of water."​​


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 29, 2014)

*Zellous Kazama
Resorting To Jutsu to Be a Functioning Person Around Extremely Hot Woman*














> Edie flicked her leg over the other, flashing her frilly white underskirt and just a tease of her satin underwear.



*ZOINK*

Zell thought his eyes were going to pop out of their sockets and hop over to get a better view, as Edie gave a tiny peek as to what was under the hood. He turned away quickly trying to staunch the oncoming nosebleed with the sleeve of his coat. The entire ordeal was too much stimulus for a young hormonal teenager who honestly though about sex 97.949449% of the time. Zell was at the age where the word breast, even in reference to poultry, was liable to make him pop wood. 

Edie proceeded to address him and well to put it succinctly his ineptitude was on full on display, hell he couldn't even lace a proper profanity together at this point. The blows to his self-image to himself were severe at this point. It wasn't just Edie though, the Chuunin, or Jounin, he couldn't tell because she was wearing one of those terrible flak jackets, was a 100 percent certified stone cold fox. Zell hated the flak jackets that the villages provided for their higher-ranking shinobi, he really just wanted to walk over there to zip and rip it off Asami. 

This was some kind of Valhalla or something because the Valkyries around Zell, well he could focus on them all day, but he needed to regain his composure and not look like such a tongue-tied idiot. The only way that was going to happen was if he used his jutsu...

*HYOUSHI
*
His mind was soothed with a calming blankness. As oppose to over thinking he felt himself quickly become one with the flow. Edie and Asami had formerly introduced themselves but the third girl who seemingly had tension with Edie did not really say much.

"So...yea my name is Zellous Kazma, but you guys, I mean girls, because of course none of you are guys, you're all obviously girls and god damn is it hot in here." Zell began to pull at his collar and breath in and out essentially hyperventilating and continuing to be a rambling fool. He was being knocked out of the pocket of the flow. Instead of looking directly at them he averted his gaze hoping that the specter of their collective baeness would make it easier to speak rather than looking straight at the reality. In all honesty he had never wanted to be one of those overcompensating ultra confident douche nozzle, but in this particular moment he really wished he could say something cool to get on their good side. Instead he just came off as a weirdo and despite his more free-spirited nature it hurt his pride a lot. This was his greatness weakness, talking to girls.

"You can call me Zell and quite honestly I have no clue what exactly this mission is about. Some old guy just sort of told me to come here so I did. I believe in going with the flow so I'm ready at anytime, but if you guys could explain it on the way I'd be pretty grateful."​


----------



## Laix (Mar 29, 2014)

_Edie Nakano

_​ ​Edie wasn't completely getting the message here. Zell was sweating like a pig in the slaughterhouse, and the only thing getting slaughtered was his restraint. Everything he said just got a sigh from Ryoko, who couldn't believe that _another _boy had fallen for this airheaded blonde.

"That sounds fine. I'll explain on the way." Asami picked up her intimidating blade and slipped it into a sheathe with a strap before slinging it over her shoulder. 

_*12 Minutes Later*_

The team assembled at the entrance to the great Konoha with haste. Well, everyone except Edie. That should read '10 Minutes Later' but the Nakano spent her 10 minutes picking an outfit for style and fashion rather than comfortability and practicality then an extra 2 minutes arriving to the meeting point.

"Oh look, here comes a herd of cattle without the herd," Ryoko remarked slyly, motioning gently in the direction of Edie who was dashing towards them at her best speed. She'd ran all the way from her mansion in just over two minutes, which was rather impressive considering they could see her start point in the distance behind a dozen trees.

Asami's clothes were virtually unchanged while Ryoko was wearing her chunin flak jacket over a fishnet vest and a pair of skintight charcoal lycra shorts that stretched midway down her thighs and a pair of black ankle buckle-up boots with a thin heel. Even Zell was reasonably dressed for what was definitely going to be a confrontational mission, so what did Edie opt for?

A white vest top so thin that just a spilled drink or some rain would reveal the satin lace pink bra underneath. Her legs were no better, with a pair of denim short shorts almost obscured by a grey hoodie wrapped around her waist and a medical pouch hooked on her butt. You probably don't believe me when I tell you that this kunoichi, randomly, had military-style black boots that just covered her ankle with the laces laced into a neat, feminine bow. Sweat trickled down her neck, curving around her breasts and glossing over her caucasian skin.

"Really... _Really?_ We're going on a mission, not a summer date!" Ryoko scolded her classmate who threw a scowl back at her.

"Oh please Ryoko! Says the one wearing lycra shorts. Are you trying to get Zell-kun's attention~?" Edie's comeback ticked all three boxes - short, relevant and bitchy. 

"_Idiot!_ These allow for ease of movement for when oh, you know, we fight some criminals! How are you even going to be of help!? You have no armor, no defense! You're just going to spend the whole time healing your broken nails rather than the team!"

"Well at least I'm not trying hard to get the only boy's attention!"

"That's my line!!"

The two minxes were about to tear eachother's hair out when Asami swung her katana down between them in an instant, creating a fine divide and cutting their hate like butter.

"Enough. Get moving, I'll debrief you all on the mission when we get going."

Edie stared at this woman for a second before scoffing and walking away in the lead. Just who did she think she was, trying to assert authority over her like that? It's as if everyone seems to forget how much weight her name carries. It would only take a single message for them to be thrown in prison on charges pulled from the sky. ​


----------



## Kei (Mar 29, 2014)

Cloudy Skies Arc; Part Four​

The test room was bigger than the actual classrooms, it was big and white with on window, and there was one chair for the student to sit and in front of that chair were teachers that rate you based on your abilities. That was she got from the situation, when she entered the room she could feel her pores open up and breathe as if the air here was different from the air outside on the island. Though the white room made it seem larger than what the size really was. Zyana exam the room with wide eyes, as if any minute she could be attacked or something might pop out, though everything was normal, nothing was out of place.

?So Miss Zyana?Um, it seems as though you don?t have a last name, do you care to explain?? One of the teachers asked, it was a man in his mid-forties with the obvious receding hair line and bad eye sight

Zyana gripped her shirt, ??I?My mom and I?We?? Why was it so hard now? Why? It was a simple question that she could easily tell the answer to, but why now does she have to choke, ?Its not?A part of our beliefs?I think??

?Your beliefs?? He repeated as if he wasn?t impressed, ?I take it you are the child that lives on top of the hill with your mother??

Zyana was shocked how did he know?

?All the kids on the island have been coming to this school, and this is a placement exam and you are the only person on the island that hasn?t been to school.? His words tore into her, she stood out that much, yeah she didn?t go to school but she didn?t think it was that obvious. Though like she thought, the village was small and because of that word got around fast.

Her stomach twirled a bit?

?So I assume you?ve been home schooled, because you didn?t include any documentation of previous schools.? 

?Um?Yeah?We moved a lot?So my mom?She home schooled me?.?

?There is no need to be nervous Miss Zyana.? The female teacher told her, or she believed so, Zyana was staring so hard at the white floor that it began to twirl, she didn?t dare look up at them. ?How about we start the exam... We will start with the physical exams and then we finish with the writing if you don?t mind.?

?Physical exams?? Zyana said looking up at them, she didn?t know that the test were part physical exams, but maybe this was good she could run off the nervousness and then she could do everything easily. She still had hope. She still had something to cling onto, though her stomach wanted to throw itself into the wind, there was still hope.

?Yes...We would like you to build up chakra?? The female teacher said, ?And then perform a simple clone jutsus.?

?Ch-chakra???


----------



## Laix (Mar 29, 2014)

_Edie Nakano_
LIQUID TIME​Before she could even jab her finger one last time at them, the boy and his summoning were gone in silence. "Thank you for your help!" Alisa beamed, waving goodbye to them as they took to the rooftops. Edie on the other hand had felt her pride taken a few steps towards the top after seeing them retreat.

"_*YEAH! AND DON'T COME BACK YOU CREEP!!*_"

"Sir Natsu Nakano... Cosa? Who in the hell is that?"

Edie's pride was hit by a cannonball and sunk into the sea, never to be found despite numerous search and rescue attempts. When this woman claimed to have never even heard of the multinational businessman she knew as her father and belittled her, her loud yells, threats and mud slinging soon became sheepish frowns and awkward eye contact.

"Bambina, Edie was it? How famous this father of yours is, whoever this tip is, has no bearing on the here and now. So ask yourself this---"

Suddenly the enemy came down to Edie's height, whose shivering eyes struggled to lock for even a second with hers. Alisa couldn't bear to watch, averting her gaze 

"Do I look as if I'm concerned with being arrested? If I was, then you'd probably end up vanishing with your loathsome corpse being found in the nearest body of water."

_Excuse me?_ Just who did this woman think she was dishing out threats to complete strangers like that? Edie couldn't believe the cheek this woman was giving but then again... she felt absolutely powerless and defeated, going from the baddest blonde in Konoha to another spineless peasant.

So, what do you do when you're in a sticky situation?

You take advantage of your surroundings, which in this case was a busy shopping district full of bystanders who were already trying their hardest to ignore the situation. That and the tears of fear that are beginning to stream down your face.

"*W-Waaaaaaaaaaaah!!!!*"

Edie collapsed on to the floor into the fetal position, burying her genuine sorrows into her lap. While she was crying from making eye contact with that beast, she was hoping to draw the attention of the crowd into seeing this grown woman shout and abuse a poor, defenseless girl.

Alisa instantly went down to the girl's level to confront her, dropping her bags on the floor next to them. "Edie! Edie! Are you okay!?"

_"Hey, isn't that Mr Nakano's daughter?"_
_"What's she doing crying in the street like that?"_
_"Someone told me she's just a spoiled attention seeker..."_
_"That woman looks pretty scary though. Did she have something to do with it?"_
_"Hey, over there!"_
_"Look!"_
​
Quite quickly, a crowd began to form around them with the majority watching and gossiping as Edie bawled her eyes out while a few stood out to try and confront the woman responsible for this.

She peeked her face up for just a moment to see her plan had worked, and from there an evil, smug grin stretched across her face.​


----------



## Chaos Theory (Mar 29, 2014)

*Suzume|Genin|Konohagakure*

*[Konohagakure, Abandoned Building]*​
[Big Trouble in Little Konoha III: The Hillbilly, Redneck, Ninja?]​
Darkness, as inky and black as the abyss. It was into this precipice that Suzume now stared. A sense of dread filled her to the core, it seemed that the age old adage that if you stared into the depths of darkness for long enough, that the abyss would stare back into you. Her brow furrows as she fidgets. The drug used to put her out allowed her to sink deep into her own psyche and if she understood what she was looking at, her own heart of darkness, she may have been even more frightened. Around her the world moved as the rouge Ninja dashed to their base, deep in the heart of Konoha. A quick as a hiccup the Ninja land on a roof of an abandoned building, long ago it was in the heart of the Village's weapon production industry. But today it stands in ruin a testament to a time now long pass. Dropping through a trap door there they land in a open room with odd and ends scattered around. Shou, rolling his shoulder, drops Suzume to the ground.

She bounces like a ball with a dull thud. A door, as Suzume rolled to a stop, on the left hand wall swings open and a shadow traces it's way across the floor.  

 "Be careful with her." a voice boomed in a muffle tone. A male figure melts from the shadows and steps into the room. The full face rebreather covers his face from all,  "We can't have her injured while she is still an important pawn in out plans.",  "Oh, shut up Aki, you didn't have to lug the bitch around like I did." is complained as he rubbed his sore neck. Aki pulls a hand to his chest and twists the knob on his vest. Steam pours from his mask and starts to fill the room,  "You want to challenge my authority, Shou?" Aki asks his free hand falling to his back.  "If this goes any further. I'll get involved." Emiko's voice floated from above as she stalked the ribs of the ceiling. Aki's glances up and slowly, with no sudden movements, his hand pulled away from his tools. His mask shifts back down to Shou as Kenta dropped down from the roof;  "We weren't followed." is stated.  "Get her to her feet." 

 "Me?" 

 "Ah dun care if it you or you. One ya'll need to git dat cher on 'er feet." a hard raspy voice cut through the air. All men froze and looked to the door. A large framed man stood there propped in the walkway.  Even from the shadow that covered his face the demonic eyes were enough to set his men in motion. Shou and Kenta pulled Suzume to her feet while Aki pulled a small vile from his tool kit. Twisting the top off he waves it under her nose. From the depths of her unconscious mind Suzume is brought back to the waking world. Her head swam as she squinted, the light was blinding and the after effects of the drug that Emiko used left her light headed with a horrible taste in her mouth. With a groan she slowly opens her eyes. The room spun for a short time before becoming little more than a blurry wash of colors and smells.  "Where?" she weakly asks as she tried to steady her rubbery knees. 

Soon she realizes that she is being held and she starts to struggle,  "Ah wuldn't do dat cher. We got you w'ere we want you." is stated. To Suzume it sounded like this man gargled with razors and as her gaze fell to him as he walked into the light of the room the inclination may be true. He was truly a rough and tumble Ninja a vile scowl carved into the recesses of his face. Unlike the men that surrounded her, this one exuded and aura of panic inducing fright.  "So dis one dem famous Iron Land Natives. De only land on de map dat stays neutral. Sells dem wares to both sides o' de line." is stated as he walked up to her. A large mitt lands on her face and squeezes her cheeks. Turning her head from side to side he looks her over as she did the same.

The man was large. His body, or what was visible, was covered in scars and his clothing was just as uncouth. Most of it was your standard Ninja garb, but there were major differences. The clothing itself seemed to be made of some sort of hide. It was scaly and darker color and seemed to be glossy in the light. His upper body was a patch work of a similar leather and metal plating that covered the major kill areas, the heart, kidneys and alike. Around his neck it looked as if he wore a sliver of plate armor that extended down over his collar bones. His hands were covered in leather gloves that smelled of blood and bile and his messy unkempt hair fell in front of his face and eyes. Those eyes, they were a different matter all together. They were a bright yellow, and almost reptilian.

A vile grin cross his bearded face,  "Dat right cher, I know w'ere you from. Fo' de foreseeable future, cher, you gonna be right at home 'ere. You, bet'cha." the man's voice rolled off his tongue as he took a step back to assess her. She now sees long cloth sleeves running from the middle of his biceps to his wrist as he pulled the hair from his face. Her eye lock on his forehead protector. Like the others it was blacked out with paint, but unlike the three that held her. This one had a bright red cross painted over the black. Under it she could just make out the impression of the Village Hidden in the Mist.

 "Let me go now, and I will forget this transgression against me." is sharply commanded, the large man merely laughs at her demand though,  "Dis one, she a hoot. Naw girly you not goin' anyw'ere." is replied as he spat a wad of chew on the floor close to her feet. Suzume's skin crawled with disgust at his behavior,  "My father will" in a instant the big man is in her face and she could smell the death on his breath,  "Will what cher? Right naw dey dun even know you gone. By de time dey figure you missin' it be far too late to stop us den." Suzume cringed, the man ignored her warning. Did they not know who she was?  "I am Sato, Suzume and my father's..." she is abruptly stopped as her face for a second time is grabbed.  "Naw dis be de time to shut dat mouth cher", from the ceiling Emiko dropped. Pulling close to the man she whispers something into his ear. Suzume doesn't know what is said, but it brings an even larger grin to the man's face.~


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 29, 2014)

*Uchiha Akaya*
_Third Party_
​"You are awake, huh?" the voice of a man calls out for the prisoner who can only raise his head and look at the person before him. Akaya instantly recognizes the man, he is the guard of Princess Reika that the young ANBU was following before; the man has white hair reaching below his shoulders, blue eyes like the sky together with a pair of glasses,and brown skin.  He is wearing a military uniform sign of his position in the palace. His name is Garami Ishi. His victorious smile causes the jailed boy to frown in annoyance.

"Please don?t look at me like that, you are a pretty scary boy."he said, the sarcasm was almost tangible."Now tell me,  how much did you hear?"a rather stupid question in Akaya?s opinion, what was the point of that? they probably would kill him anyaway even if he said he heard nothing.Sighing, the Uchiha lad decided to say the truth, this way may be he would be able to get more information before snapping the neck of that bastard and escape."Everything...you, the princess, control over this country, a third party"he summarized the information so his captor could understand, however he wasn?t sure about the last part.

"So what is it?"Akaya asked with a little smile in his face, it was time for some chitchat no jutsu."I do get your shit, you are the half brother of Princess Reika yet your status was lowered to that of a mere royal guard, now with the help of those criminals you?ve taken control over your cousin and uncle and are trying to kill her so your lineage is revealed and you become the rightful king of this land...but, what was that about a third party? there?s only two sides here and you are one..."  the Uchiha asked in confusion, nothing was logical coming from that point, a third party would be of no benefit to that country, indeed this little dispute would grow bigger if another enemy were to appear.

"About that..."a new person appeared from the shadows behind Garami; Akaya?s senses immediately fired up and chills began to run through his body, a heinous smell of danger reached his nose while his body got all tense. Sweat started to come down his temple as focused his gaze on the newcomer. Sharp and cold eyes inspecting the kid, brown spiky hair reaching the shoulders. Wearing the jacket and pants of a suit while a smoke is in his mouth. A man whose sole presence was enough to put Nibi?s guard up.



"I think you are misunderstanding. There won?t be a third party involved in the royal dispute...Once Ishi takes control over this country, The Land of Demons WILL become the third party having our Konoyo no jigoku backing it from the shadows. You look like a smart kid, reach your own conclusions after this..." With that, the man left leaving garami and Akaya alone again. Once the boy felt that the man was far enough, his body relaxed...for someone like that to be in that place, things were way worse than what he imagined.

"Hmmm...he  praising you, seems like you got his attention somehow. You should be very special, to catch the interest of Kiri?s White Dragon"suddenly the kid?s mind stopped...a Missing-nin... a fucking missing-nin from Kirigakure was behind everything!!! Now the third party thingy had some sense, they didn?t want to bring a new power to fight for the country, they would turn the country into a third power to fight the Black and the White.

"By your reaction it seems that you know who he is? anyway, be a good boy and stay still for a while until we come back. You?ve been asleep for three days and the festival is tonight...wish me some luck"with a despicable grin in his lips, Ishi left a thoughtful Akaya...Minutes passed without any response from the boy.

"The princess!!"he let out referring to Manami, he had to hurry and get out of there!!!


----------



## Kei (Mar 29, 2014)

Cloudy Skies Arc; Part Five​
They weren?t people anymore, this room wasn?t for test anymore, it became a prison, and Zyana was the prisoner. Chakra, she knew what it was but how to build it herself, she was never taught that. She read books upon books of how chakra works with the world. She even heard of people using it, but she never knew it was a part of the test.  Though something was a clear hit, that even if she did know that didn?t mean she knew how to practice it. The blobs look like they were agitated with her sitting there in that seat, but Zyana truthfully didn?t know what to do.

_Save me?​_
?Miss Zyana do you know what chakra is?? One of the blob asked, it was one that was sitting at the far right, ?It?s okay if you don?t??

Zyana shook her head, ?I-I know what it is?? Though that didn?t mean she knew how to build it, she knew that mostly everyone has the possibility to summon chakra, there were rare cases in which they don?t but the world has  evolved fast enough to where they were treated just fine. 

She got up and she could feel the whole world just spin underneath her feet, as if she was beginning to walk the plank. She walked forward and yet it felt like she wasn?t moving at all?

_Save me?_​
?Put your hands together Miss Zyana and summon as much chakra as you can so we can rate your levels.? The blob was angry, Zyana looked at them, they seemed to be merging together and her stomach seemed to collapsing underneath the weight of her bones.

?Y-yes??

She placed her hands together as if she was praying really hard, how does she do this? How could she? She never learned about these things, Zyana wasn?t prepared and now she was going to be slaughtered. Though she summoned all the strength she could muster, please if chakra was truthfully a part of living things she needed it right now. She needed to know that it was a part of her and she wasn?t making a fool of herself. 

Zyana concentrated as she wrecked her mind on concentrating, but she felt nothing.  There was no feeling, there was no sign that there was chakra coursing through her being, but she knew it was there. There just had to be! 

??.Miss?? The blob called out to her?

_Please give me more time! I can do it!_​
She wanted to yell and scream that, if she could just locate it, she can do it! If she knew where it was then there a chance that she could do it! Just give her a chance and she could do it!

Zyana squeezed her hands tighter together and focused heavily on trying to find chakra, though as she strained every portion of her body she could hear the blobs whispering amongst themselves. 

?The child is barely doing anything...? they whispered, ?Her mom must never taught her, though if that?s the case why was she here??

_?I CAN DO IT!?_ Zyana yelled at them,  ?Just give me a chance?I can?I can do it!?

The blobs giggled, as if shocked with her sudden outburst, ?Miss Zyana we do believe you can?but?At this point it doesn?t seem like you can even do a jutsu??

?I can do it?I can?.?

_She couldn?t?Zyana stood there for another thirty minutes her hands tightly pressed together doing absolutely nothing.  She had failed the jutsu and chakra portion of the placement exam.​_


----------



## Bringer (Mar 29, 2014)

*Shurui Yamanaka*

Shurui zoned out, did she... Really just do all of that? Even being a bit assertive was completely out of character for her. However the rotating piece of glass brought her back into reality, and immediately she reached into her tool pouch to grab a kunai, so she could rescue the girl. It didn't come to that however, Satoshi had been bluffing all along. Relief flooded the Yamanaka. She was so relieved she completely missed the fact that Satoshi had experience some injuries on his hand. 

Shurui heard the boy speak, and thought about his words more carefully than his last set of words. Could this really be the turning point for her, or was she bound to be hated forever by the village children? No... She had no time to think about that. Not right now. The kunoichi remembered she was going to be late. However... before she left...

She had one question for Satoshi. "W-When you saved me. Did you do it because it was the right thing to do... Or was there another reason?"


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 29, 2014)

_Konoyo no Jigoku (Hell on earth)_​
It?s been seven days since we arrived to the Land of Demons. We have been doing our job as bodyguards properly, I?m glad that Manami has become such a good friend of Princess Reika; this way it is easier to get close to her and do our things properly without much to worry about. During these days we have been inspecting the town and hanging around with the soon to be Queen and head priestess of this country. I have also been aware of that brat?s presence for a while now, he seemed to be only observing us but, it?s been three days since I can?t feel him following the group, did his mission end already? I wonder....

Today is the day the coronation will take place at 1900 hours. Tonight, after the festival our mission will be over and we will be able to go back to Konoha. Currently I?m patrolling the town while Dai, Manami, and Saika are protecting the princess. The more I am in this town the more I think something is wrong; there?s no suspicious acts, everyone is happy preparing themselves for the big event. Everything seems too perfect to be true, considering what is going on with the royal family...I was kind of surprised when we realized that the one who hired us was the cousin of the princess. She was kind of surprised by this days ago when we arrived.
---------------------------------------------------------------
*Main square, outside of the palace - 6:55 PM*

"Hey, it?s about to begin, everyone is in place?"I asked through the communication device. I am in the middle of the crowd disguised as a civillian, getting ready in case anything happens. "Hai!"Saika and Dai are guarding the main and back entrances to the palace respectively while Manami is together with the princess trying to calm her nervousness and protecting her. "Oi, manami, answer!" I demand, sometimes that girl can be a real pain, always distracting herself with meaningless things."H-Hai!!"

An enormous crowd has gathered only to see a new leader to receive the crown. Minutes pass and nothing out of normal is going one; it?s 6:59 PM and it seems like the cronoation will be a success. Then Reika-dono appears at the balcony of the palace, behind her two guards and Manami. She begins to throw at the people a speech, one of those about being honored for being the new queen and all of that stuff; nothing and no one stands out but the feeling in my gut starts to warn me. It wasn?t but until Reika-dono was about to get the crown that....

*BOOOOOOMMM!!!!*

A sudden explosion is unleashed on one of the sides of the palace, the flames start to grow and be seen by everyone who got confused by the sound...

*BOOOOOOMMM!!!!*

A second explosion occurs, this time in the middle of the plaza. The fuckers are messing with the civillians too!!! Starting to move quickly, I send a message to my subordinates"SAIKA; DAI MANAMI! ARE YOU OKAY?!"I ask awaiting the respoonse from my genins"Yes, sensei. That was sudden but we are fine, Dai-kun is already with me, what about Manami?!"she questions but then the girl we were talking about answered."Yes, we?re fine, Reika-san is fine too but that explosion shook us a little. i?m waiting for orders"was her reply.

"Manami, Saika. Take the princess to a safe place. Dai, you help me and the guards to secure the people of the town!"

"Hai!!"the three genin answered.

Running among the horde of men, women and kids, I take out a paper with a seal and from it I call out my sword. As I run i can see a brown-haired man smoking in the middle. As I rush next to him, my eyes identify a smile in his face while he is looking with joy in his eyes the panic caused by the explosions. I wanted to say something, his face seemed familiar, but I thought the civillians were first.

Shit, that ANBU kid would be of some help here, you know!?


----------



## Chronos (Mar 29, 2014)

*Ivery, Rosuto l Genin l Konohagakure*

*Konoha, Beyond the Shopping District*​
Upon creating some distance between the two girls battling it among each other with words, the youthful Ivery thought that he shouldn't meddle in the affair of other factions anymore. Turning he still heard the muffled screams of the loud blonde, well it more sounded like tears of agony than anything else, but mattered not at the moment. His perception of the situation had been spot on and that girl, whoever she was could handle herself quite formidably. Walking along the road he continued his pace, his summon a few steps behind while the two headed to seemingly nowhere. 

"Remember to properly thank that woman over there, although she might be wary of who you are the moment."

Rosuto gazed pointed forward, while he head the young nymph speak to him, it was rather rare for her to use her voice, more so when they were in the open like this. He's so accustomed to hearing her in his head that he replied to her using that mental bond they shared.

_"I rather not bother with the citizens here for awhile. That girl managed to bring back so much unwanted attention. Kitsuki and Gendou might not be too okay with that. If this village happens to get attacked because I'm here, there's gonna be one ugly mess to fix up. Hell, not sure if the two might be able to comply with one another anymore. I should be more careful to who I speak with."_

Rei rose her brow questioning such mentality. It isn't as if he actually was planning to do whatever she was accusing him of doing. The matter was that she was just spouting large words with menacing tones to cause Rosuto to waver. Never had Rosuto shown any signs of fear, he's far too immune to such mundane tactics, ever since witnessing a death no longer than a year ago, barely anything strikes him as surprising.

"Whatever you want, Rosuto. Just stay wary then. If such a girl allows for mules to take her luggage then it shouldn't be of bother to none."

"Hey, the maid was rather nice."

"I suppose. Although I was watching the whole ordeal through your eyes, all I could see a rabid dog barking unnecessarily."

"I wonder how she would react to something like that?"

"Doesn't it bother you that she spewed those words?"

"Not really."


----------



## Kei (Mar 29, 2014)

Cloudy Skies Arc; Part Six​
?We can always come back to building chakra and jutsus Miss Zyana?There no reason to get dishearten.?  They told her but in truth she felt like there was no hope already, even though she was telling herself there was still a chance. Her mind had already go it stuck that even if she tried her best on the written exam or the rest of the physical, she made her bed when she had the sudden outburst. Zyana not only disrespected the people in front of her, but as well as her mother, and her mother didn?t even know she was here. 

?Many people get nervous Miss Zyana, sometimes it takes other exams to push them forward, so let?s not waste any more time and get to the taijutsus part of the exam.? The female teacher said before standing up and with some hand seals she created a clone, ?We want to see how long you can fight this off and with that it will conclude the physical part of the exam.?

Zyana smiled weakly, if she wasn?t screwed with the chakra there was no way in the world she can do this. Though she stood up, she couldn?t do this but she had to try. Zyana clenched her fist and prepared herself, this was now a battle of pushing herself, and if she could do this. Then she can go home with her held high even if its bruised. She would have to explain her mother what had happened, but at least she could be proud of herself for trying.

?Are you ready Miss?? 

?Yes??
----------

Sakura leaned back in his chair, it was apparent that he wasn?t on the good list with the receptionist today.   He paced back and forth so many times and she called him out just as many, but he wasn?t listening to her. It almost got to the point where she told him that he would have to wait outside and he almost snapped and told her can she kindly shut the fuck up. Though he listened to her and sat down, his legs tapping against the floor, he didn?t know what was bothering him?

She was going to be okay and she was smart, he knew that, though something screamed at him to go in that testing room and be with her. Hold her hand and calm her down, because despite how she looked she was a nervous wreck on the inside and she always hid it by snapping at him or saying mean things. Although he knew?He always knew?

There was a sound as the door opened and he almost jumped up so hard that the chair underneath him almost jumped as well.

Her face was looking straight at the ground and he knew that there was nothing he could do. He walked over to her, and noticed as he got closer she was shivering.  

?Zyana?? It was weird calling her by her whole name, he never really did it before, it has always been kitten or Z, ??.?

He got closer to her, and reached out to move some of her hair from her face, slightly brushing it aside he saw the beginnings of a bruise. The dark rings around her eyes and the bruised lips?

??.I didn?t pass?? She whimpered, ??I?m just the weird kid who lives on top of the hill with her mother??

She looked up at him and his heart felt like it was being stabbed. She looked up at him as if she expected him to rewind time and make everything alright, and he couldn?t do that. He couldn?t do anything she wanted him to do, because he was an idiot who didn?t know any better. 

Zyana smiled as she wiped her tears away from her eyes, ?No?Forget it?Forget what I said?? She began to laugh, ?You know?I should have never tried?I could have saved myself a lot of embarrassment ya know.?

?It?s just one test it?s not like the end of the world.? She continued to smile, Sakura didn?t know what to do but as she turned away from him, ?I think I want to be alone a bit Sakura??

Sakura reached out towards her and wrapped his arms around her, she didn?t fight him like she use to, nor did she yell at him. She just stood there before clutching his shirt tightly, letting her whimpers fade into his shirt so she wouldn?t be heard crying.

?You are such a god damn lair?? He said squeezing her tighter

?I know?.I know?.? She whimpered wrapping her arms around him, ?I?m sorry?I?m so sorry??


----------



## Cjones (Mar 29, 2014)

*Marietta*
*Konoha/Shopping District* 

"*W-Waaaaaaaaaaaah!!!!*" Edie bawled.

"....?" Marietta stood aback, slightly startled at the sudden outburst. This flaxen haired female went from domineering to two year old at the drop of a hat. Collapsing completely into a position of a fetus still in the womb, burying her head deep into her lap and wailing uncontrollably as her assistant, assumed, rushed to her side. A finger and thumb hovered in a horizontal motion on the face of the raven haired girl, a soothing motion to try and quell the headache that was forming. This was almost like dealing with that boy to some level.

_"Hey, isn't that Mr Nakano's daughter?"_
_"What's she doing crying in the street like that?"_
_"Someone told me she's just a spoiled attention seeker..."_
_"That woman looks pretty scary though. Did she have something to do with it?"_
_"Hey, over there!"_
_"Look!"_
​
"A crowd now? Sto davvero iniziando a ottenere incazzato...." She muttered.
(A crowd now? I'm really starting to get pissed....)

Unfortunately for Marietta, a crowd began to form around them with a great number of them watching and gossiping. All the while Edie cried her eyes out while a few passerby stood out to try and confront her. What made them think that was a good idea was perhaps the kindness in their hearts from seeing such a young beautiful famous daughter sprawled out on the ground, crying, as a another person stood over her. Whatever the case may be, somebodies shit was bound to get messed up. 

"Who do you think you are picking on her!" Some random guy yelled. 

"You think that makes you tough? Bullying others?" Some woman screamed. 

There were numerous other comments with people advancing ever steadily. All it did was cause the anger within the red hot firecracker to festered, steadily, until she was ready to burst with an intensity greater than a white hot sun. 

"Fanabala." 
(Got to hell)

"What'd you say? Speak a language we understand. How dare you come over here and threatening one of our own..." The crowd went on and on until someone got directly in her face.

"*WHAT*? I'll have all *you idiota sleeping with the fucking fi*-!?" In mid explosion a very small hand with the touch of cotton, long fitted gloves that stretched all the way up a gracefully thin arm touched Marietta upon the shoulder immediately calming her down. In view came a fancifully decorated pink and white dress with matching hat, belonging to only one person.

Masami Senju. 

"Excuse me good people, sirs and madams, this is a very important person of our village, a student of exemplary skill that was sent here from our foreign neighbors. A form of diplomat if you will for peace if you will. I really believe this is all just a misunderstanding, a sign that we still have barriers of both cultural and language to overcome. So please I ask that you go on your way and put this all behind you okay?" Masami spoke clear and fluently, topping it all of with a smile that seemed to radiate as bright as the sun. Quickly overtaking the growing crowd as they gave their approval. 

Masami gave off a huge sigh of relief once it was over with. 

"That was a bit to much, don't you think?" Her comment directed towards Edie. 
​


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 29, 2014)

*Zell Kazama
Get Down Get Down*

Zell?s didn?t really understand what he was watching unfold, truth be told he?d never seen girls fight the way Ryoko and Edie were going at it. All of the women were dressed in a way that would tantalize anybody; it was difficult not to note just how alluring they all were at every possible turn. The way their breasts heaved and their hips swayed as they all yelled at each other. Zell thought he was going to have some kind of coronary watching as Asami prepared to enter the fray. He couldn?t help it?












The scene in front of him became something entirely separated from reality as he imagined them all jumping up and down, feathers flying everywhere, plush pillows in hand, ninja gear replaced by lingerie?. Oh god he was going to have another nose bleed.

"Well at least I'm not trying hard to get the only boy's attention!"

"That's my line!!"

Zell looked to his left and he looked to his right, he even looked behind, below, and above trying to reconcile the fact he really was the only guy. This was one of those situations where he silently had to give thanks to the flow of fate for putting him in this situation. Well their fighting and overall bitchiness toward each other was kind of a turn off, but the fact that he was on his own with them and that because of that he was a reason for them to fight. It was nice to be used... well that's what it really was he was being used in their bitch olympics, he was alright being the pole in their pole vaulting contest to one up each other to see who could treat each other worse. 

"Enough. Get moving, I'll debrief you all on the mission when we get going."

?Yea, actually that would be nice because I still don?t really have a clue what?s going on with this mission?. I don?t even really know where we?re going.?
​


----------



## Laix (Mar 29, 2014)

_Edie Nakano_
LIQUID TIME​
With sociopathic traits, Edie went from a bawling baby to a defensive diva. She stood up to face the girl who had arrived to the enemy's defense. Alisa seemed startled at first but immediately warmed to the stranger. She had a much more approachable aura to her, dressed in fancy clothes reminiscent of an era long gone, with expensive gloves scaling her glamorously thin arms and a hat shading her eyes from Konoha's heat.

Edie bit her lip with frustration, her fists clenched and locked by her hips. The anger was beginning to boil over and someone needed to turn the oven off. She didn't want to admit it, but she felt so weak. She felt like no matter how hard she tries to defend herself and her friends, she always feels like the smaller one who has to turn to such dirty tactics as seen before. 

_Why was it so unfair? _A question she asks herself daily...

"Excuse us, ma'am!" Alisa stepped in front of Edie, creating a barrier between the girls. The Nakano family maid was praying to the Valkyries for Mr Nakano to arrive as agreed this morning. "My name is Alisa, I'm a representative of the Nakano family."

She immediately bowed before the woman whom Edie had just argued with and the girl who had arrived, hanging her head in embarrassment and shame.

"I'm terribly sorry on behalf of Miss Nakano... You see, she's young and-"

"That's enough..."

The blonde was quieter than usual, staring at the ground with her fringe overshadowing her face.

"- I'm certain she meant no harm to our important guest in Konoha. I just-"

"I said that's *ENOUGH*, Alisa!"

Edie's mutter turned into a vicious growl that shut her maid up in a second. Stepping past, she made her way closer to her new enemy, tying up her expensive locks into a messy ponytail as she walked. 

"I want a fight. Me and you, none of this petty shit. Let's have a fight... like _real_ kunoichi."

"M-Miss Nakano! You can't!" Alisa cowered and squealed at Edie's proposition. Firstly this woman looked strong enough on her own; she even reduced the teenager to tears just a few minutes ago _and_ she had a friend with her. _What was the girl thinking?_

​


----------



## Chaos Theory (Mar 29, 2014)

*Zansatsu|Genin|Sunagakure*

*[Street, Sunagakure]​*​
[The First Lesson VI, The Right Thing?]​
Satoshi eyed the girl, she honestly looked surprised at what she had just done. Then came a question that he figured might come along seeing as this one was all about doing the right thing. She questioned him on his motives on helping her. His eyes narrow making the paint on his face again go through a transformation. Instead of a demon though the slyness of a fox makes a brief showing. Pulling his hands from his pockets he cupped his chin, he could go at this in many different ways. He _could_ go at it as he was simply doing the right thing. That he was simply passing by and saw this travesty  as it played out. It'd be a lie and he already stated that he heard her scream then decided to come along. So she'd likely see through that ruse.

He could try to flatter her, say that he was just helping a pretty young lady. But that would too be disingenuous and add a darker motive to his actions toward her. Again she'd likely see through it as he rarely had to lie. So he'd just go at it with the truth of the matter. 

 "Truth to be told, my Sensei heard your scream and put it forth as my first lesson under his tutelage to advert any further harm coming to you." is stated in a deadpan manner. Allowing his hands to fall from his chin he tilts his head to the side,  "But" he says turning to the side. He saw that she had eyed the bag and figured that she was needing to go,  "I don't regret saving you." he paused so not to sound to assertive.  "Don't lose what you've learned today." ~



*[Sunagakure, Liquid Time]​*
[Falling into a New Routine, Strength of Body, Mind and Soul pt. IV]​
Weapons clash in mid air, Kunai and Shuriken collide in mid air as the two boys threw them. From above Yutaka looks on with concern, this could get dangerous. But he'd be a fool to interfere at this rate, he may get a couple weapons in places he wish they never went. 

 "Not bad puppet boy, lets see if we can get some trick shots in. Think you can counter my Shadow Shuriken?" Tadashi ask pulling two of the deadly stars from his tool pouch. Satoshi grunted,  "Don't worry on my account" is replied with a mocking tone. Tadashi smiled with a wide grin,  "That's the most emotion I've seen from you all day puppet boy, and I've told you. I'm not as worried about you as I am my own reputation." Flinging his wrist the stars hurl toward Satoshi who fires off his own pair of Shadow Shuriken. As expected Tadashi's split arcing in two wide paths circling from him, to obviously come back in on him. His own stars use his strings to alter their course.

Splitting they hone in on Tadashi's weapons. When they collide, however, Satoshi's stars phase through Tadashi's and the puppeteer's eyes widen, a Clone Jutsu? Popping his fingers he pulls his two stars up toward the ceiling. Pulling down hard they rocket toward the ground as Tadashi's stars are tossed for real this time. A grin sat across his lips.  "Better move" he states. But Satoshi stood fast. Severing his hold on his Shuriken and picks up on a Kunai. Firing it up he snares both of Tadashi's Shuriken in their cut out center. On his strings he sends it up to snare his as well before slamming it into the ground,  "Any further questions?" is asked a grin slowly creeping across his face. Tadashi nodded,  "Smug bastard, how about we work on your speed now. When we fought you were a bit on the sluggish side." ~

_-Later_ 

After getting some dinner with Yutaka and Tadashi the young Ninja finds himself back at his new home. Opening the door he is floored to see that his room was now outfitted with new furnishings, though all his stuff was still boxed up. His eyes narrow in suspicion as he walked up to the table. A note folded in on itself sat on it. Picking it up he opens it.    

_Mr. Sakamoto, 
We heard that you and our son had a sparring match yesterday and that after a tough fight you came out the victor. But was seriously injured in the process. We would like to commend you for your valor in facing our boy and are even more grateful that you taught him some well needed humility. In speaking with Mr. Honda we astonished to learn that you had little more than books and tools to your name. 

We hope that these things will help you in your endeavors. 

The Okamoto Clan​_
Satoshi bit his lower lip. A gift was a gift... but this felt wrong. He almost killed their kid. Turning his head toward his boxes he shook his head, and that kid today came to help him train. He pondered to himself it this what forming a friendship was about.  "I suppose I need to start to unpack then. Tomorrow will be just as busy as today was. Pulling the first case up he couldn't help but think back to yesterday.  "Keep that will strong Ms. Yamanaka. Looks like we both have things to learn." is muttered as he realized that he was going to have to start trusting people just as much as she was going to learn she has to be more steadfast in her ways. Pulling out the first book he shelves it. This was going to take a while.

--

It was now late and Satoshi sat at his table. The light was focused on a book that was laid open there. It was one that Kiyoko had given him years ago one that chronicled the history of Suna Puppeteers from the earliest to more recent names. He focused on three most of the time. Kankuro, Sasori and Chiyo. He studied these three extensively learning how they lived and fought. His biggest interest was Sasori. His secrets was lost with him in death on how to make Human bodies into puppets. But Kiyoko told him that it was rumored that he wrote everything down he knew and hid it somewhere. But she knew not where. A frown etched across the Genin's face as he closed the book shut. Standing he walks over to one of his new shelves. His fingers drummed pass book until he came across the one he was looking for. One on Medical Ninjutsu. Pulling it free he flips it open. He had to get better with this too, as versatility was the best tool for a Ninja of the Sand to have. Looking to his bed roll he flops down on it and pulls his lamp over with a string. Looks like he'd not be sleeping a lot tonight. ~


----------



## Laix (Mar 29, 2014)

_Edie Nakano
_​ 
​
After the bickering was over courtesy of Asami, the team finally got moving. When they was on the main road straight for Tanzaku Town, the chunin leader pulled a mission file out of what seemed to be her bra, although it happened so quickly that Edie couldn't be sure.

"Seedy operation. Men are getting scammed. Shut it down."

The apathetic kunoichi then shoved it back wherever it came from and carried on walking in silence, much to the distaste of the team.

"Umm... We're going to need a bit more than that, I think..." Edie uttered, watching this woman through the corner of her eye. 

Ryoko chimed in to agree.

"Plan of action? Details on who we're going up against?"

"Fine if you really want to listen to it." Asami surrendered quite easily and lousily, yanking the file out once again and opening it to the first and only page.

"Tanzaku Town. There's a bunny girls nightclub of which its name is currently unknown that is operating during the town's busiest period - the night. Men are lured in by the usual hot, scantily dressed girls outside with PVC bunny ears perked on top where once inside the men are drugged and robbed, occasionally beaten up and assaulted for good measure. We don't know exactly who runs it but we know he's a male and employs a substantial number of weak thugs to do his dirty work. The bunny girls are in on it too and aren't to be seen as unwilling victims."

Ryoko let out a faint gasp, her fingers gliding over her lips. "That's pretty horrible... those poor men."

"Meh." Edie gave a short shrug, showing a lack of sympathy for the victims. "They're nasty, perverted men looking for a cheap thrill and they are getting what they deserve. I can't say I feel sorry for them."

"And there goes the 'holier than thou' attitude again..." The brave Hyuga muttered under her breath, but it was loud enough to grab the Nakano's attention.

"What was that!?" She hissed.

"Nothing, keep on walking meat."

Ryoko referring to Edie as 'meat' is the first you've heard of it but it's certainly not the first the blonde has heard. With breasts as big as Edie's, you're bound to get a nickname or two...

With hate for that nickname and even more this sniveling girl, Edie let out a frustrated grunt before turning away from Ryoko with a snobbish hair flick.​


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 29, 2014)

_In the middle of the chaos_​
"Quickly...we need to hurry Reika-san!"Manami?s voice echoed through the rock labyrinth they used to escape from the danger. Behind her, a tired Reika is trying to recover her breathing while Saika is watching their backs. Once saika joined them, the three girls departed towards the safest place the princess of the Land of Demons could think about, the sacred shrine located one kilometer away from the royal palace; built at the edge of a waterfall where the main priestess tends to purify herself, the shrine is far enough and safe enough for them to stall for time until Shigeru and Dai arrive to support them."W-Wait a little manami-chan! I can?t keep your pace..."Reika stated.

"I know but-"

"Manami, just let her climb on your back and keep going! we can?t allow anyone to discover us."Saika said, nervousness is present in her voice as she is looking out for any enemy that could appear. Obeying her teammate, Manami takes Reika makes the girl surround her neck with her arms, and once she made sure she was safe, the Uchiha girl started to rush although clearly slower than before at the same time as her friend followed them. No matter what they had to make sure Reika was safe.
-----------------------------------------
*With Dai*

The blond boy was running through the sea of people, looking for someone who may be injured and needed help. His green eyes scanning the area from the rooftop of a building. Seconds ago, he and Shigeru decided to separate to cover a wider area; however the boy could not stop thinking about how strange this was. There were no signs of hostility towards Reika during the week they were there and now, out of nowhere, a terrorist attack threatens the life of the beautiful woman. It could only mean that the attack was planned for a while now, someone was waiting for the moment where even they would lower their guard and so the attack could begin.

Noticing a mother and son asking for help, Dai quickly jumps towards them. he had to hurry and look for the rest of his team.
------------------------------------------------

*CLING!!! CLANG!!*

The sound of metal clashing is heard inside the castle where a high level fight is taking place. In the middle of the room where Reika and Manami were, Shigeru was struggling against a white haired man who was recognized by the shinobi of the leaf as Ishi, one of the royal guards of the princess. Jumping backwards to avoid a new slash, Shigeru sticks his katana on the floor and rapidly performs handseals. Then from his palm a strong wind current strikes Ishi sending him flying backwards a couple of meters before he could use his sword to stop his advancement by sticking it on the floor too.

"So it was you all along! Why are you doing this? Isn?t your duty to protect Reika-dono!?"Shigeru asks furiously, the idea of a betrayal of this magnitude never crossed his mind even with the situation he was informed of. Outside of the palace, one could see a ferocious fight between soldiers, all of them part of the royal guard. Half of those bastards were part of this scheme!!!

Ishi frowned at the jounin?s words and dryly replied "I?m jus taking what is mine...You should surrender now, with the White Dragon by my side, It is just a matter of time until this country becomes mine!!"he said before before preparing himself to rush with his sword ready to slash his opponent. Shigeru opened his eyes widely. This wasn?t only family matter anymore, that person he saw before was really the missing-nin he thought, ifsomeone of his caliber wa sinvolved, there was no way this would end just with taking control over the Land of Demons.

Hoping that his students were alright, Shigeru adopts a fighting stance again. He had to urry up as well, this stopped being a mere protection mission a while ago.


----------



## Kei (Mar 29, 2014)

Cloudy Skies Arc; Part Seven​
Zyana opened and closed her eyes slowly as she listened to the beating of his chest. It was weird to her how heart beats seemed so calming to her, as if it was a song that could lure her to sleep, and it did a couple of times. She slept in Sakura chest and just listened to the beating of his heart, this wasn’t about how she was feeling when she was with him. She could barely think of those things at this point, she just wanted someone to hold her and tell her it was going to be alright. Even if it was a lie, she wanted to hear those words…

Sakura didn’t say anything, he didn’t tell her it was going to be alright nor did he say it going to crush her. He just carried her into the forest, leaned back against a tree and let her rest the entire moment there not saying a word. He would move a couple of times to let blood flow to the rest of his body but other than that he didn’t do much.

They stayed that way until the sun set and the moon was peaking over in the distances. Not saying a single word to each other, just watching time pass and watching the river flow. Zyana wondered how long she could stay here like this until he wanted to leave her, a part of her was pushing that limit, but he didn’t say a word. A part of her was happy and a part of her was selfish, wanting him to be that pillow she could rush to whenever she got angry or upset, but time doesn’t work like that. 

Zyana moved off his chest and sat up, for a minute Sakura didn’t move expecting her to reposition herself and lay back down, but when she didn’t he sat up too.

“….Let me check your face…” He said before motioning over her back to him, she turned to him and let him move her hair, “To your bad luck I don’t know medical ninjutsu…But on the other hand, the swelling is  going down a bit.”

Zyana cracked a pity laugh, “So this means I can’t hide this from my mom basically…”

Sakura hands softy touched her face, her bruises, and her busted lips as if they were expensive glass. She watched him with every motion of her hand, when he moved down to the bottom of her neck, she crooked it upwards so he could get a better view. 

“No, not at all, these wounds are going to take a while to heal but if I can find a healer than it’d be gone in an instant.” He said but even though he was done with his observation his hand was still there resting against her neck, if he wanted to choke her to death, than it would be so easy.  Zyana didn’t move and for a while neither did he until he realize his hand was there and jolted away.

She watched as his face burned bright red, she wanted to be so selfish and claim it all for herself, not just his heart, but his body. His emotions, and the way his eyes fell on certain things, she wanted them all to herself. Zyana knew that it wasn’t possible, one day they’ll leave each other and get relationships on their own…

He would belong to another and she will too…

Although now…Zyana reached out…

This moment was theirs and no one else, there was no one to bother them and no words would be heard by any humans. Anyone words that she said now, only the crickets, trees, moon and stars will be her witnesses. For a moment she wasn’t embarrassed with each moved that she took, and with Sakura not fighting against her, it made her bolder and bolder which every moment.

So what if she failed, so what if she practically embarrassed herself and her mother. Right about now Sakura was here and that was enough to crush that slight pain that was building in her heart. 

“When I become older…” Sakura voice broke her trance, “I want to become a scientist like your mom…”

She looked down at him, “I want to become someone you like…I want to become someone you can lean on…”

_What was he getting at? _​
“I want you to come to share your pain with me, I want you to cry and scream, I want you to curse me and everything…” Sakura said before covering his face with his arm, “So right about now we don’t need this…”

Zyana was on top of him, straddling him, she had her hands up his shirt and Sakura face even though covered was flushed.

“We don’t need to come at each other with some half assed feelings,” He continued, she didn’t know what hurt worse, him denying her or these words, “I don’t want this and I know you won’t either so let’s stop.”


----------



## Kei (Mar 29, 2014)

Cloudy Skies Arc; Part Eight {End}​
Those words pierced her as if they were newly sharpened swords, and she really couldn?t pinpoint what part hurt her the most. Though maybe it wasn?t the words, it was just that right now she didn?t want to do anything but to be with him like this. She wanted nothing else in the world, to pass the exam, fuck the exam. She wanted to be here with Sakura. She wanted to give her all to him and he was denying her, looking down at him she didn?t know whether to punch him in the face or continue what she was doing. Zyana didn?t do neither, but she got off of him and turned her back towards him, he was right she was being half ass with him?And he didn?t need that?

?Zyana?? He called out to her but she didn?t respond, ?I can train you for the next placement tes??

?I don?t want to hear anything about no damn test!? She screamed, she knew she was wrong but she couldn?t stop herself. Zyana wanted him to hurt like she did, she wanted to run a rusty knife against him like she felt, but even though how much she might have liked to do that she knew that she couldn?t. He was trying to help her and she was being this way. ??I?m sorry??

?I don?t want to think about any test?I don?t want to do anything?? She croaked, ?So please?Let?s not talk about anything??

?No?No we will talk about this!? Sakura yelled at her, she jumped at the boom of his voice, ?Stop fucking running away from your god damn problems! Face them! You fucking failed the placement exam, so the fuck what! It?s not the end of the god damn world Zyana! We can always retake it next year or the year after that! That doesn?t mean you have to sit here and sulk all damn night!?

Zyana clenched her fist, she could feel the anger well up inside of her, but she knew it wasn?t his fault. It wasn?t his fault she felt this way, it was her own damn feelings but that didn?t stop her. It didn?t stop Those words leaking out and lashing at him?

?You are damn right it didn?t kill me, but you know it was important to me! You know it and you have the balls to say that to me right about now Sakura!? She yelled, ?I don?t know what people from your damn planet do, but normal people Sakura, fucking normal people know when to leave others the hell alone! But you wouldn?t know anything about that? Since you are so damn wrapped up in your own little world that you can?t see anyone else!?

Sakura face moved in pain as if she actually hurt him, somewhere in her heart she was proud, and wanted to plunge the knife even deeper.  So deep that he would have to look at her in a different way, but another screamed stop, say you are sorry and apologize because Sakura always cared for her in his own special way.

But she didn?t?

?How about you tell me the true reason, that confession wasn?t for me was it.?_ Stop?_ ?It was for my mom??

_?Zyana?.? _Sakura tone was low as if he was warning her to be careful where she stepped next.

_He doesn?t deserve this?._​
?That?s why you are always in the shed with her?? Zyana laughed, but it was really hurting her to continue, ?You are just using me to get closer to her!?

_If he leaves it will be your fault?_​
?You just want to be known as the kid who fucked the crazy witch doctor?? ​
*?ZYANA!?*​
Zyana jumped and that?s when she knew that somewhere she hurt him deeper than she could ever imagine. That she plunged that knife so deep that there was no chance of her pulling it out and healing that wound, but she was happy, somewhere deep in her heart she was happy. 

?I LOVE YOU! I ALWAYS DID! WHEN YOU GOT OFF THAT DAMN BOAT I WAS IN LOVE WITH YOU!? He yelled at her, this was new to Zyana and it made her shiver, she was literally scared right about now, ?So don?t you fucking dare write me off like that! I don?t give a shit what they say about neither you nor your mother in that damn back water village!?

He was really angry with her, ?Ha?What am I saying?? He ran his fingers through his hair, ?You are just going to run away like you always do.  And I won?t stop you this time, go ahead and run away Zyana! Runaway just like the coward you are with your tail under your ass!?

And she did?

Zyana ran into the forest leaving Sakura alone with his face into his palms?

?Run all you want?Because no matter what I?m going to make you face reality??​


----------



## Chaos Theory (Mar 29, 2014)

*Suzume|Genin|Konohagakure*

*[Konohagakure, Abandoned Building]*​
[Big Trouble in Little Konoha IV: The Hillbilly, Redneck, Ninja? Pt. Deux]​
 "W'ere dat far go cher?" the large man asks as he pulled her head from side to side. The tobacco flowed from the corners of his mouth as he spoke and Suzume could feel her stomach turn into a knot. How was _this_ man a ninja? How could someone obviously this uncouth be sly or sneaky in the least little bit.  "Tell you wat cher, you stay like dis, den I dun have and go 'n' tie you up somew'ere." Suzume's eye flared with indignation, the gall of this... this... brute.  "I'll have your head on a pike by the end of the day, you mark my words." is bitten as harshly as she could. A hollow threat, she knew it. But it did make her feel better. A grin spread across the man's face. 

 "Gwa ha ha ha ha ha ha ha. Dat cher, dat de fire I was talkin' 'bout. You have a spunk to you girl-o I like dat." Releasing her face he turns from her.  "Hang cher, 'ere out to settle dem anxieties" is ordered. Snapping her head back forward she catches the mother of all meat cleavers on the man's broad back and her sneer deepened into a scowl. Not only was this man rude and obnoxious. He pretended to be a swords man.  "I challenge you to a duel of honor." the big man stops and turns back to the girl,  "Dat cute cher. But Ah ain' interested in killin' a lil girl dat is worth as much as you lil Sato. No. Ah be interested in wat dat name o' yours is worth to me." is replied with a smug grin. 

Suddenly Suzume again feels sick to her stomach, telling her name worked against her instead of in her favor.  "Wait, I challenged you, where is your honor?!" she shouts struggling with her captors.  "Dat be a very strange question to ask an assassin cher. Money dat be mah honor." turning back to the door he walks through it with Emiko not too far behind. Suzume bowed her head in defeat, the man had a point with the honor comment. To a degree,  "FIGHT ME! I SA---..." 

Drawing back Aki slaps her across the face shutting her up.  "Get her out of here and hang her upside down so she's more compliant about it." tuning to walk through the door he rubs the back of his hand. A sneer rolls on his lips, though hidden by the rebreather he mouthed a hidden 'oww'  and wondered what he hit. Looking back he reaches down and pulls up the sword that Kenta had dropped to pick the girl up.  "I'll take this as payment for humiliating me in front of the boss little girl. Pray I don't decide to use it on you.",  "No, pray I don't get free" is roared back as she struggled against the two men holding her. Her body was still under the dredges of the drug she been injected with. And it refused to put up the fight she wanted as her heels drag behind her as she is relocated against her will. 

_-Later_

Suzume, bound with ropes, hung from a large meat hook. She was suspended over a hard cement floor as she was patrolled by Kenta. The Ninja from time to time looked up to her to make sure that she was staying put and being a good little girl. Each time she merely scowled down at him, though truth be told she was starting to get flustered as the blood rushed to her head. Struggling against the binds, they really should have used chain, she realizes that her body was starting to act like itself again. Breathing in she gets enough room to wiggle her arms. Then using her unnatural strength she starts to pop the rope thread by thread.  "Hey, YOU!" Eyes widen and Kenta looks up. A scream fills his lungs, but gets to go no where as she catches the man with an elbow to the collar bone. The sound of breaking bone is followed by the smack of flesh on concrete.

1!...
2!..
*3*!!!!

Suzume looks up, Shou was on his belly and had slapped the ground three times and as they make eye contact the ninja sweats bullets. He enjoyed pro-wresting too much  "Nice Elbow Drop...",  "I want my Muramasa!" is roared with fangs as she hopped to her feet. Rolling from a fist that bust the concrete where his head once lay Shou rolls up to his feet and pulls dual Kunai,  "You have no weapon little lady, so stand down before I hurt you." Suzume scoffs at the thought.  "Well, if I can't cut your balls off. I'll tear them off" her eye lit with a blaze as she fired forward. With a growl the man rolls into a cartwheel and tosses his first weapon. Now if he were Kenta, he'd known that his was ill advised. And as with his dead pal Suzume catches this Kunai as well.  "Bad move." spinning the weapon on a finger by its eye she shuffles it down her hand before brandishing it like a sword,  "I'm a master of bladed weapons, I'll kill you with your own toy then." lurching to the side she goes into a power run.

On instinct the Ninja lets his second Kunai fly, but this time it is only sliced in two as Suzume lunged. The bite of his own weapon cuts his life short.  "That'll be enough of that" is growled as she pushed the man down. Now covered in blood she wipes some from her face and looks toward the lone door that separated her from her Muramasa as well as the tobacco spitting boss man. With a passion she stomps up to the door and kicks it in. The blaring echo carries further than she would have liked, but she was angry and it also seemed that no one else was around. Really who was this guy? The boss and he had three men and a woman under his command... 

Suzume tore the building apart as she looked for Aki, the bastard that said he was keeping _her_ sword. The one that her father's, father's, father had made. She grumbled and muttered under her breath as she stomped in a tantrum around the building. And one by one she kicked doors in, but each room was very, very empty. Not even rats or other vermin were around. As she walked she came up to the door she was drug through. A power thrust kick sends it off it's hinges and into the room. This time the noise got someone's attention.

 "What's going on out here?" Aki asks while walking through the opposite door. Under the glare of his mask his eyes fall on the pre-teen.  "I want my sword and your bosses head." is demanded.  "How the hell did you get down?" is asked ignoring what she demanded. That was intolerable, her ire peaked as her skin started to turn red. Snorting like a bull she bum rushes the Ninja catching him by surprise and forces him into the wall he stood in front of. Bearing down on her charge she pushes the man through into the next room. With a tumble both combatants fall end over end before Aki is able to flip out of it. 

He vigorously shakes his head,  "Why you" is growled in anger as he twisted the knob on his chest. His mask starts to spew steam that quickly started to choke the room.  "I'll not kill you, but you will learn little girl." ~


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 29, 2014)

*Zell Kazama
Gulping Erryday*

The mission details were kind of, well, Zell wasn?t sure he was equipped to go into a club full of bunny girls and shut them down for stealing from a bunch of saps. Honestly the entire premise really irked him and not for conventional reasons. Zell?s father had abandoned the family long ago, it was the reason he couldn?t stay on Spoon Island as his mother?s primary caretaker, and he had to be here shutting down bunny joints. That wasn?t the thing that upset him though; it was the image he had built up of his father Natsu. In his head he imagined his father going to places like this and just making it rain with money that should have been sent back to them. There was a bad week in particular that Zell would never forget, where had to construct a casserole out of ginger, wasabi, and dried out rice, in order to eat. He thought his old man was out getting drunk at some bar then paying for low-level hookers in a place like this. The argent maned genin couldn?t help himself from clinching his fist and picking up a rather austere mien, but then he honed in what Edie had to say;

"They're nasty, perverted men looking for a cheap thrill and they are getting what they deserve. I can't say I feel sorry for them."

?Damn straight. Most of those guys are probably fat slobs who should be going home to their families instead of getting robbed in what?s a borderline brothel. Scumbags the whole lot of them.?

The words came out seamlessly and with conviction, in his rage Zell had actually managed to speak to Edie and Ryoko without completely making himself sound like an ass. Though he felt himself feel slightly embarrassed as Ryoko characterized Edie as being ?holier than thou?. She probably didn?t understand how the depravity of these men created a flow in which they got what was coming to them.  As they walked Asami walked alongside him and tapped him on the shoulder. She leaned in close to him, her hot breath tantalizing the nape of his neck. She spoke in her low sultry voice?.

?I hope you?re not going to be a love sick puppy the entire trip, kid. It?s cute at first but it wears then. You have to be more assertive if you want to be taken seriously. These two obviously don?t like each other so I?d appreciate your help. Try to get to know both girls and maybe not be such a pussy, ok??

As she completely eviscerated his lack of a backbone he couldn?t help but notice the physiological reaction she was causing. He could smell her perfume, everything about Asami was down right intoxicating. Zell had to close his eyes as he addressed her;

?Gulp?

He literally said the word gulp aloud, not the actual sound the word. Asami just rolled her eyes at this point and walked away as Ryoko looked on and Zell caught her gaze. It wasn?t an especially remarkable moment, but they both had a smile powered by nervous energy adorned on their faces. They hadn?t really interacted to this point and Ryoko didn?t really catch him in a good moment. His cheeks were on fire as the muscles underneath them began to twitch. It was awkward and most likely Ryoko felt bad for young and very awkward Zellous.

_"Come on man you have to say something. You can't be afraid of girl's your entire life, just go with the flow."_

The thoughts in his head spurred him on and empowered him, he was going to say something to the pretty Hyuuga girl.

?Gulp?

He had said it again, damnit.​​


----------



## Kei (Mar 29, 2014)

Boring Days Arc​
Zyana curled up tightly in bed, she held the pillow so close to her chest that there was no way it could get closer, but she wanted it closer. Memories flooded her from last night once she woke up this morning, and she just looked at the ceiling which seemed to be going forever. There was no way she could say she was sorry, there was no way a simple sorry would mend what she did, and the worst part is she remembered everything and she knew what she was doing. Though that didn?t stop her from saying those things to him and running off like that?

She was a true coward?.​
Cowards didn?t deserve forgiveness, but they sat in their room all day wondering what would have happened if they didn?t do the thing or what would happen if they said sorry. Zyana curled up even tighter, her mom had wondered what was wrong but other than that she didn?t push it and went into her lab. Zyana wanted one day to herself, she didn?t want anyone to bother, but she knew that Sakura wasn?t going to allow that. Though at the same time, he wasn?t going to come running to her and make her say sorry?

And that was what hurt her the most, he wasn?t going to come in and run into her room and say things to her. No matter how long she stared at that door that wasn?t going to happen?

He was waiting for her this time?

Zyana bit her bottom lip, how long was he going to wait for her? Was he at his house just waiting or was he going to go about his day as usual? 

?Why do I have to be such a coward?? She yelled as she threw her pillow up in the air, ?Why did he have to like me?Why did he fall in love with a coward??

She caught the pillow and covered her face with it, Zyana wanted to sleep the rest of the day in, but she knew she had to go into the village and ask what was going on.

?Zyana?? Her mother called out to her, which made Zyana poke her head out from underneath the pillow. The look her mother had was serious, did something happen? Zyana sat up in her bed and crooked her head a bit.

?What?s up mom?? She asked, her mother looked at her face and winced a bit, Zyana realized that she still had the scars from last night and quickly covered them. ?It?s a long story??

??? Her mother closed her eyes a bit before opening them back up as if trying to calm herself, ?Zyana?By any chance did you go into the research lab last night??

Zyana shook her head, ?No when I came home last night I went straight to bed??

Her mother gripped the doorknob tighter, if it was any stronger Zyana would have expected the whole door to come flying off, but her mother seemed annoyed more than usual.

?You aren?t lying to me are you Zyana?? She asked, her voice was stern, ?You didn?t take any medicines out am I right??

Zyana was really confused but she didn?t want to beat around the bush, ?No?Not at all, when I came home I was really sleepy and went to bed?Mom is something wrong??

Her mother turned her back towards her and slowly closed the door, leaving Zyana in her room, but then she came back in and peeked inside.

?Zyana I forbid you to go into the village today?? ​


----------



## Laix (Mar 29, 2014)

_Edie Nakano_


​As Edie walked ahead of the group, she stared into the sky with a petite frown and big, curious eyes. The trees that bordered the path they walked on swayed in synchronised motion with the gentle wind that brushed Edie's locks ever so slightly over her shoulders. With a light summer freshness in the air, the girl clutched her shoulders and shivered, regretting her fashion choice immediately. Maybe there was a clothes store along the way that she could stop off at and buy something more... suitable?

It was then she noticed the necklace that she wears constantly. So long has this golden heart-shaped locket been hooked around her neck that it feels apart of her skin, apart of her heart, apart of who she is. She clutched it in her hands and closed her eyes, remembering the moment she first received this treasured jewellery.

_"Remember my sweet Edie..."

A thirty-something woman with blonde hair that draped to the floor like expensive curtains in a cotton white dress knelt before a child who was the spitting image of her. Her hands were cupped over the small palms of the child with a gold chain leaking from their fingers.

"As long as you have this, the Valkyries will forever watch over you. You will always be protected from everything evil in the world~"

She planted a kiss on the five-year-old's forehead who smiled tearfully.
_​
Sadly, just like everytime she thinks of this precious moment, it shatters like a broken window, revealing the darkness beneath it. It's an empty darkness void of anything. There's the absence of a memory that should be there, but the young girl just can't see it. 

However, she knows what it's about. It's painful, it's a recording of the hardest time of her cushioned life so far.

Yet why does she want to see it so bad?

"Gulp."

Snapped out of her daze by the strange onomatopoeia originating from Zell. She stops in her tracks and glances over her shoulder to see him talking to Ryoko. 

"Is something the matter, Zell?" The Hyuga asks with slight surprise, her lips cutely pursed and her sugar white eyes glistening in the sunlight.

Something doesn't sit right with the Nakano however when she sees this. Edie feels shut out from the group which shouldn't be a problem for the girl who has no friends and is proud of it, although she's adamant she has control in her year group thanks to her charm and good looks.

As her father has proved to her over the years, having control over your comrades is key. It allows you to prevent mistakes from being made and allow the mission to be completed without harm. 

She looks over at Asami, who appears to be reading some sort of file as they walk. _'I've got some control over her... She probably knows of my father, she seems like that shady, ANBU type. I don't know enough about her...'_

Her gaze then turns to Ryoko for only a second, where she dismisses even having to ponder on the question of whether she has any control over her. _'Of course I do. I'll forever be above any Academy students~'_

So then, her final glance is awarded to Zell who she feels the most detached from. Strangely, she doesn't feel as apprehensive towards him compared to most boys who clearly only want one thing. 

_'Sure, he's flustered and confused but... I think he means well. He's not oozing over me but seems a bit submissive. A friendly conversation won't hurt.'_

Slowing down, she _'accidentally'_ barges Ryoko out of the way so she's in a conversation with Zell now. The Hyuga almost explodes with anger, but she decides to just leave it for now.

"So, Zell, right? Are you from around here?" She beamed cheerfully with her hands clasped behind her back.

Ryoko let out another in a long line of sighs at Edie's conversation starter.

"Of course he's from around here..."
​


----------



## Cjones (Mar 29, 2014)

*Eiji/Retsu/Hisashi*

_Dios no Sabe VI: The Brawl _

“Gatenga!”

Eiji and Alucard formed two giant buzz-saws rip through the earth at ferocious speeds, shredding through the numerous flesh targets that were present. Bodies were tossed and soared through the air, every hit resulted in mangled torso’s or savage mauling that would make even the make the most hard-ass barbarian blush at the sight. The attack started off by breaking off into two diagonal lines, tearing through the approaching mob as they charged into the newly built chasm gaining a great amount of momentum. Taking that same moment the pair flawlessly linked into a Gatsūga and began following behind one another, circling the group of Hisashi and Retsu, as well as Jiin and Bikkii. The massive power of the rotations quickly kicked up a tremendous dust cloud, obscuring the enemies’ sight and masking their presence in the process.

“Tsk, nothing but delaying the inevitable.” 

As if he was touching the heavens, the hooded man who led this cutthroat army of individuals had ascended high into the sky. His cape stretched outward the wind catching underneath, symbolic wings as he seemed to glide down like a bird stalking its prey. The large sword he carried gleamed from the orange glow of the sun in the background, his hand ghost white as he heavily clutched the sword in hand and with one powerful swing cut the overcast down the middle. Immediately it dissipated under his might, but all he would find inside would only serve to further fuel his already seething anger. The entire group had vanished, a hole once where they all stood. He hit the ground with a massive thud descending to one knee in the same motion, and then the earth gave way and fell through. Hisashi, Retsu, Eiji, Alucard and Viki all hung from the wall, with a strange scene Hisashi backpacking Restu. The four jumped out of the hole, met back a giant group ready to go.

“You sure she’ll be okay by herself with that dude? If he manages to-”

“My master has lived a life far longer than you can imagine. The end of her life…is not now.” 

“Stop agitating her with stupid questions _Ryuho-kun_.”

“I was just worried _mongrel-san_.”

“…….”

“Thy savior has mercy, enough of your banter. They come!” 

_*Down below…*_
Down below in the deep dark, two people stand across from one another. One stared intently with a look of rage while the other a look of apathy and sadness, knowing what was to come. He hated and loathed her, she was indifferent and would rather just walk away from everything; however, that wasn’t going to happen. She knew how he felt and could feel the genuine emotion that secreted from his aura. How sad that she, one who never breaks her promise no matter what it was, as long as it didn’t clash with her agenda would be force to do just that. Both Jiin and this man were simple puppets on an invisible string, set up from the very beginning, to take one another out. That would not be the case though, as this man could never kill her, and the moment they were tricked into confronting one another, his life had been forfeited to her, all because of one man.

“Daisuke-“

“Woman keep my name out of your mouth. The only sound I want to hear you make is the gurgle of you chocking on your own blood.” 

The disappointment from the unrivaled beauty was quite apparent not only on her face, but through her movements. Speaking at this point was obviously an utter waste of time, and her voice could do nothing more than fuel Daisuke already uncontained anger. Her mind went back to the time of how this all started, a promise to a friend to save her young daughter, a man she knew who could be trusted, but was forced in taken his aid in order to save the young girl. The apex of it all would be her teaming with this man, Daisuke, leader of this establish branch of the mysterious group known as the Howling Voice Guild. The Howling Voice Guild is a powerful espionage and assassination guild in the shinobi world. How foolish of she to fall into his plan, to take out this man and then bring down the entire wrath of the guild upon her.

“Any last words?”

“Know that I do sincerely apologize.”

“…Apologize? You would have a change of heart now!?”

“It’s of no concern. Just know that no matter how deep your anger or how steadfast you are in your convictions, you are not meant to win this battle.”

“You talk as if you’ve already won! The time for talk between us is over.”

The massive broadsword rose above his head, the crystal staff with a ruby jewel placed at her side. The two opposing forces glared at each other before bursting off in tandem, Daisuke loomed above ready to strike down, as Jiin met him with equal force awaiting the forthcoming blow head on.

“Come…*JIIN*!”​


----------



## Kei (Mar 29, 2014)

Boring Days Arc; Part One​
Zyana was never truthfully forbidden from doing anything before unless she counted the lab, that?s the only place she was ever forbidden to go, though that was because she wasn?t allowed to participate in the research. So to be forbidden to go to the village made Zyana nervous, her mother was never liked that before, she was allowed to go out wherever she what no matter the time. Though why today was special? She didn?t really want to think about it, but maybe her mother misplaced something in the lab and was silently freaking out.

Though did she really suspect her own daughter of doing something like that? Zyana leaned back against the kitchen table, she had cleaned the whole house from top to bottom, but she didn?t hear anything from anyone. Her mother had locked herself up in the lab and Sakura was usually late, she wanted to apologize to him before he came over but he never showed up. 

Zyana tapped her fingers on the kitchen table as she thought up an idea, she wasn?t good with outright saying she was sorry maybe she could do it her own way.  She got up from the table and looked in the fridge. She still had a couple of green peppers and some meat. Zyana felt good, she could make some stuff green peppers, it was his favorite, and at night she will walk him home she will properly ask for forgiveness.  

She took a knife and cut into the green pepper, and maybe?Just maybe she can properly say how she feels?

That she loved him too?

He didn?t have to say he did, she said something really mean but she wanted him to know that she was willing to work on her personality. Zyana didn?t want to run away anymore, and  maybe she could take a step in the right direction.  As she cleaned the insides, nothing seemed to bother her, not even the bitter smell of the horrid vegetable.  Once she was done she put them in the oven, and took out the meat, but as she looked for the rest of the things she was planning on stuffing it with she felt something shock her.

Zyana stumbled back a bit, it felt like something violently bit her, but there was nothing there when she touched the back of her neck. Not even the bug remains or blood from type of bite that hurt so much. She stood up and looked out the window, that feeling was still there, was something out there? She looked back in the fridge and realized that she was out of onions and chili peppers, Zyana groaned, that meant she had to go shopping?

She had to go shopping?Which means she had to go to the village?Which also means she could see Sakura!

?I can say I was running out on a grocery run?That?s not a lie?? Zyana said to herself as she grabbed her shoes and put them on, ?Yeah I?ll say that!?

Zyana rushed out of the house and ran down the hill, the slight bother in her back of her neck didn?t bother her so much now, there was a chance that she could see Sakura and a simple bug bite wouldn?t stop her!


----------



## Kei (Mar 29, 2014)

Boring Days Arc; Part Two​
It was late in the afternoon, the seagulls weren?t as loud as they were and the crickets had finally come out of their hiding spots. Though as night was ready to begin, there were still signs of life, though they were also going into their houses to retire. Zyana felt like she was the only busting with energy, there was a chance that she could see Sakura, that she could apologize and say those words that ached in her heart. She was ready to make that step, she was still a coward because he technically said it but, she wasn?t going to falter anymore. She was going to say those words and he was going to listen, she?ll say she was sorry until he hates the words?

?Sakura!? She called out as she ran throughout the village where he might hang out, ?Sakura??

Even though the village was small Zyana found it surprisingly hard to find one person. She went through the market and he wasn?t even there. She was getting a bit mad, how dare he make her run like this, but she smiled she was going to complain to him after all of this.  If she broke their friendship, she would do everything in her power to make it right, she wasn?t going to be a coward anymore, and with each step she seemed as though she became lighter.

?Hey guys have you seen Sakura?? She asked as she came up to some kids playing basketball, they looked at each other and then at her and shook their head, ?Ah, if you see him can you tell him that I?m looking for him? Also can you tell him that I?ll be waiting for him at his house??

?Sure!? The smallest one responded, but to make sure that the message would be passed on completely she asked them to repeat it for her once more, ?Sakura bro is being looked for by Z sis, and she?ll be waiting for him at his house.?

?Close,? Zyana smiled, ?But that will have to do, alright thank guys!?

Zyana picked up the pace. She knew where his house was because he was a weak one despite his composition. He always got sick because he wanted to play a little longer in the rain, so whenever she was free and he was sick, she?ll come by and drop off some soup.  Simple memories like those seemed to be bigger than they imagine, because she remembered him saying that as soon as she got off the boat he was in love with her. So knowing that she feed him soup, Zyana couldn?t help but imagine how it felt for him.

Sakura house was small and old but he got it for cheap, and she remembered how much he rant and raved over it when he first moved in. If Zyana remember correctly, this house was one of the main reasons he got sick, it had a draft that allowed the cold air get in. The small one story was in the middle of getting redone, but since her mom away kept him busy he ever really got the chance to fix it up like he would have wanted to.

She reached up at the door arch and grabbed a key before letting herself in. It was messier than the last time she was in here, but she knew that she would have to help him clean from now on. He got so embarrassed when she would come over and throw things in a pile or a corner, Zyana looked around, and took a deep breath, but she coughed a little, it was way too dusty.

?Sakura? Are you here?? Zyana called out as she moved towards the kitchen, but her foot stepped on something that made her almost trip and fall, ?I?m going to so clean up this place as a sorry gift.?

She looked down and picked up the brown glass bottle?

Her heart dropped to the ground?

_H8B10​_
The handwriting was her mothers, she seen it so many times that she knew it by heart, but why was it here? 

_Clang!_​
Zyana jumped before running out the back door that lead to the backyard, opening the door she stopped dead in her tracks as soon as the door slammed behind her.

?Sakura??​


----------



## Cjones (Mar 29, 2014)

*Eiji/Restu/Hisashi*

_Dios no Sabe VII: The Byakugo Crystal_

The entire group stood around the hole that sat in the center of the crater, formed early by the power of Jiin’s seal breaking. The massive influx of goons that had attacked them had all but scattered away, with a few stragglers that didn’t get the message, who unfortunately fell prey to the monster of Iwagakure, Retsu. The sound of steel clashing against steel could be heard quite clearly from down below, with loud bellows of war cry’s that seemed to follow behind each clash. Two people waited anxiously to see how the battle down below would play out, as it would mean a distinct change in plans if the woman who was ageless in both mind and boy, wasn’t the victor of the bout. The other pair; however, that consisting of Hisashi and Retsu, were here for other business. Helping out the woman was just a simple case of being in the right place or perhaps wrong place?

“Back to business _Mongrel_-san, you have information that I need and don’t you even think of playing dumb!” I demanded as I made my way over to her , pointing and waving my finger in front of that damn dog woman’s face signifying a ‘no, no no,’ incase she didn’t understand English, there goes a little sign language for her.  “Where's my sister?!”  Rita pointed me in this direction because I could seek out some information from a group known as the Howling Voice Guild, but I stumbled on an even greater prize and I would be damned if I let it pass me up. I as made my way over to that damn dog woman her ninken, that bastard, step in front of her and began growling at me. Ugh, how I hated fucking mongrels, that why I only hang around pussies…mostly.

“I’m sorry Ryuho-kun…did you say something? I couldn’t hear you?” A smirk found its way on her face as she said that, obviously a ploy to piss me off. “I said –“Immediately cut off by the roar of her hound as he barked louder and louder each time I tried to say something. Eiji even began to start laughing at the whole thing. I never did like her even back when I was younger. She was trickster and just an all around bitch. Ha, I actually used the real definition of the word as an insult. Then before I could get anywhere else with her, a thud signaling someone’s arrival caught all of our attentions. That super awesome mega babe, Jiin if I remember correctly, stood before us looking no worse for wear. That quick direction was enough for Eiji to capitalize on as she rushed passed me, shoving me to the ground in the process, bitch, and then made her way over to the older woman and begin whispering something in her ear.

“I’m tired of these games _mongrel_-san. _“Retsu!”_” 

On the cue of its name, the imposing figure that was Retsu made its way over to me, quickly coming to my side in one massive leap through the air. If that damn dog didn’t want to give me what I wanted the easy way, then it was time to utilize old faithful #2. Gain the information I need by force, just like with that lame ass throwback lizard dude from earlier. We both busted out into a sprint, the plan was to completely overwhelm her in one go, and at different intervals have Retsu pummel her until she began to talk. Well, that was the plan until suddenly:

“Where is MI-!”/ “Bye, bye _Ryuho_-kun!” 

Hisashi and Retsu simply vanished into thin air. The young boy’s hand continued to stretch with a powerful as he attempted to latch onto the Inzuka’s collar. Only a hairsbreadth away, but it was meant to be as the rest of his form complete dissipated.  _“Now with him out of the way, I can finish my business.”_ Eiji quickly turned her attention back toward Jiin, the woman she had been searching for these pass couple of days. A quick ransack through her pocket before her face lit up in an ‘a-ha’ moment. The object of her attention was then tossed over to the older woman who caught it between her index and middle finger. It was diamond shaped crystal which appeared lavender in color, yet it seemed to change color after staying in the hands of Jiin for a few brief seconds, becoming a hazy yellow in color. 

“This crystal…it is…rather unusual, perhaps I would even go as far as to say…slightly horrifying.” There was something…rather ominous about it, which Jiin knew for sure. It felt like it was siphoning off energy from her in some way. Still, her interest was piqued and ominous things were something she was more than use to. 

“Would thy explain what type of jewel this is?” 

“My boss calls it a ‘Byakugo’ crystal. When placed on the skin of the user, it connects to the brain sort of like an input device if you will. It allows the use of fantastical skills that one may not have access to, but there’s a problem.” 

“Tis a jewel with the power to corrupt those whose body would not be able to handle it?” 

“Correct, when placed directly on the skin, it can become poisonous to the body. My boss has devised a way to counteract this, a special seal placed directly onto the crystal. That is why I was asked to seek you out, Jiin-sama; you’re the only one with that type of knowledge.” 

“…You have done me a favor, and in return I shall do as you ask. Before I set out with you, what is your boss’s name?”

“Mizuki Fujibayashi.” 
​


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 29, 2014)

*Zell Kazama
Progress! Zell Speaks!*

"Is something the matter, Zell?"

Zell?s heart began to race as she pursed her lips into a pout and batted her eyelashes. He was good enough at reading the flow to know that this was teasing, well some would call it flirting, however they would be wrong. He knew he had been awkward now she was keying in on that aspect of his personality to have some fun at his expense. Or maybe she was genuinely trying to be nice to him? This was the weakness of his abilities, woman were too damn hard to understand. 

_?I really wish I was cooler and had more experience with this sort of stuff? I?m such a loser??_ This was the inner monologue in his mind so much so he didn?t even notice Edie come in and basically boob check Ryoko out of the way. Those chesticles had to be good for something other than staring at people, right?

As Edie and Ryoko seemed poised to argue again over Edie?s interruption and question Zell could see Asami glaring at him. Her look said it all and quite honestly for some reason the thought of letting her down superseded his worry about him embarrassing himself.  If he was going to embarrass himself it was going to be all apart of fate?s flow. Not like any of these girls would be his future girlfriend or anything, they were too good looking. 

?Actually I?m not from Konoha. I live on that cluster of islands right between Port City and the Whirlpool country. My island is called Spoon Island and I went to the accredited academy over there before transferring to the main land. That?s what most of us call Konoha actually.?

He wanted to jump up into the air as he made it through the explanation without stuttering or finding some other way to trip up on his words. His voice didn?t awkwardly crack or anything, he was his normal reserved self?

?You?re from Spoon Island?? 

Asami?s curiosity was piqued now, the fact was that Zell?s hometown didn?t really produce that many quality shinobi and she literally had no file on him. He was a special recommendation and from what she could tell of him he wasn?t impressive in the slightest. To be honest he was seemingly below average across the board and for him to be on a field op of this caliber was kind of crazy. If you weren?t some kind of prodigy or a little bit older like Edie it didn?t make much sense.

?Yes, actually the only reason I even transferred was to help out my mom. She was involved in an accident and? I think I?m doing that thing where people overshare when asked a simple question, so I?m going to shut up??

?What?s wrong with your mother? Do you know someone famous or something?? Asami didn?t want him to clam up she knew Edie and Ryoko?s story but the fact was that Zell was an unknown variable. She did not want him to ruin any part of this operation. For all she knew he was some kind of ringer.

?She contracted some complications from her work. I don?t really know anyone from Konoha. I?ve never left Spoon Island until a few days ago. None of my family has been to Konoha except for my dad.?

?Who is your father??

?A good for nothing stereotypical absentee deadbeat type. No offense but do we really have to play 21 questions? Shouldn?t we all get a chance to chime in??

Unbeknownst to Asami she had hit a nerve by asking so many questions about Zell. He didn?t really want to talk about his parents especially in front of a group of total strangers. He had to question her motives to be honest, by placing the focus on him was she trying to get the girls to look at him and not each other, or was she prying for another reason?​


----------



## Kei (Mar 29, 2014)

Boring Days Arc; Part Three​
?Sakura??

Zyana voice was a whisper as it was caught in the back of her throat. Her heart was beating so fast at the scene, she didn?t know whether to run away or say something to grab his attention. Though she knew, somewhere in her heart she knew that this was beyond her comprehension.  She stepped forward, but her whole body was telling her to run. Run away and do it screaming, and if she doesn?t, she?ll end up?She?ll end up?

Just like the dog that was looking at her?

The sound of bones crunching underneath an abundant force made her wince in pain, the dog was long dead, but the sounds of its bones snapping under the pressure almost drove her inside. Sakura was buried deeply within its neck making sloppy noise sounds as if he was trying to get the last little bit of meat.  He was covered head to toe in blood, his messy bed hair from down to his feet, blood was everywhere. Zyana slightly reached out, she didn?t know if this was the right thing to do, but she felt as though she should do it.

?Sakura?? She finally made her voice loud enough to hear

Sakura jumped, he stopped tearing into the dogs neck but she noticed he had begun to shiver as he turned to her.  She saw it, his eyes weren?t those deep brown anymore, they were a crimson and unnatural crimson.  Sakura took a moment, but he saw her?

?Ah?? His voice finally cracked,* ?AHHAHAHAHAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!! AHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!?*

He dropped the dog?s corpse and tried to get up, but his body wasn?t responding to him! It was a clumsy action but each time he dropped to the ground he crawled back up before slamming himself into the iron fence. His screams pierced the air and it shook her entire core, it was such a painful scream, and she didn?t know what to do, but she wanted to help him!

_?Sakura!? _She called out to him before beginning to rush over to him

*?STAY BACK URK!!!?* He yelled at her and she stopped dead in her tracks, he grabbed the fence with every bit of his strength, ?I?I can?t control it!! Zyana! Hack!?

Sakura curled over, he grasped his stomach and with all the force he could threw up blood. Zyana took a step back as he groaned in pain, but she wasn?t going to get close to him, she couldn?t.

?I---I thought I could prove your mother?s research!? He said between shagged breaths, he looked up at her, his eyes were blood shot red but he gripped the ground with all his strength, pulling it back his nails ripped off from the fingers, _?I was wrong!!! Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!! It hurts!!! IT HURTS!!!!!?_

Zyana couldn?t breathe?.Watching him in pain like this?It really hurts?.

?Aahhh!!!? Sakura slammed his head over and over into the ground, *?ZYANA!!!!?*

?Sakura??That was the only thing she could muster, she could only say those small words, but she knew that there was nothing she can do to help him? 

?Kill me?? He whimpered before throwing over a metal pipe at her feet,* ?Kill me!!!! PLEASE ZYANA!!! ARRGRHHHHHHH!!! IT HURTS!!!! I CAN?T!!! I CAN?T CONTROL IT!!!*

Zyana let her lungs fill with air as she watched him put his arm to his mouth and ripped into it. He pulled out his veins and muscles before taking another long chomp out of it. 

He looked at her?

?Kill me?Kill me!!!!!? He screamed at her, Zyana shook, what was going on?! Why this? She grabbed her head as she took a step back! Kill Sakura? She couldn?t even think of that type of ending!  She took another step back and Sakura let out another agonizing groan! When she looked at him, despite the sharpness of those deep red eyes, she saw Sakura?She saw Sakura in a lot of pain?

?Zyana?..? He whimpered again holding his stomach he reached out to her, ?It hurts! It really really hurts!!!?

_?Kill me! Kill me! Kill me! Kill me! Kill me! Kill me! Kill me! Kill me! Kill me! Kill me! Kill me! Kill me! Kill me! Kill me! Kill me! Kill me! Kill me! Kill me! Kill me! Kill me! Kill me! Kill me! Kill me! Kill me! Kill me! Kill me! Kill me! Kill me! Kill me! Kill me! Kill me! Kill me! Kill me! Kill me! Kill me! Kill me! Kill me! Kill me! Kill me!!!!" _​
Zyana back away even more before turning around and run with all her heart! She couldn?t kill him! She just couldn?t! She was going to find help but as she ran, she heard a howl of pain that coursed through her whole entire body?

*?ZYANNNNAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!?*​


----------



## Kei (Mar 29, 2014)

Boring Days Arc; Part Four​
?Zyana?Are you sure it was Sakura??

There was no time to get her mother, so she went to the next reliable adult she could think of. Though she was kind of pushing him out of the church and explaining things on the way. She had to save Sakura, she had to save him but she couldn?t do it alone, she needed Geri. She needed someone because she couldn?t do it herself! Zyana was weak and she was a coward, with her power alone she couldn?t even thing about saving him. 

Although when they arrived Sakura was gone, there were no traces of him except the dead dog. Zyana felt her legs grow weak as she looked at the metal pipe that he had thrown at her. His harsh voice whimpering those words at her rung in her head so loudly, as if he was screaming it right in her ear.  

?Zyana?? Geri turned to her, but she was gone, her eyes zoned in on the area of ripped iron fences, ?Let?s return to the church, I?ll call everyone and tell them to be on the lookout.?

Geri grasped her hands and even though he was squeezing the life out of them, Zyana didn?t feel anything, there was no pain, no anger, no sadness, just nothing. She closed her eyes and let Geri lead her. There was nothing she could have done, the only thing she could have thought of at that moment was kill him with the metal pipe, but she didn?t. Zyana couldn?t imagine being the one that kills Sakura, though now, was that really the right thing?

Once they got to the church Geri had her sit in one of the guest rooms on the main floor, ?Just stay there Zyana, once we get Sakura you and me can go see him.? He said though his only response from her was looking down at the ground, ?Please pray for him Zyana, he needs it.?

Zyana looked up at the father and smiled weakly, ?Yes?Prayer will help?? She said, that was the only thing she could do except for run away, pray that everything was alright.

?That?s my girl?I?ll be right back?? He said before leaving the room closing the door behind her?

Once the door was closed, Zyana let out a small whimper, but she bit her bottom lip hard. She wrapped her arms around her body as she shook, he was in so much pain, and yet, she ran away. She ran away when he needed her the most. She grasped her hair and pulled it back, she was a coward, a horrible coward that couldn?t be there for the person that needed her the most. 

She fell out of the chair as her body convulsed in pain, ??Sakura?Sakura?.I?m so sorry?I?m so sorry?? She whimpered burying her face into the ground. This was where she belonged because she couldn?t help him! This was where all cowards should go!

Zyana heard the door to the church close, so she brought herself up and looked outside, it was Geri.  He looked behind him and saw her in the window and waved, she waved back, she could depend on him to find Sakura?

He turned around and Zyana watched his every move until she saw two people come up behind him, she wanted to scream but as soon as she let out a peep they had jumped Geri!

Zyana watched as they tore into his skin, as Geri screamed and jumped, even more showed up. Zyana clutched her hands over her mouth, as Geri died so easily! He was being killed right in front of her and she couldn?t do anything! She almost ripped her mouth clean off her face, the monsters turned around to her and she dropped down to the ground.

He didn?t scream?He didn?t do anything! He just died! There weren?t any last words or honorable mentions?He just died?.

Those red eyes took him, those red eyes that Sakura had?

Zyana rushed to the door and locked it, was it safer to just stay locked up here?  Zyana moved back over and placed herself up against the wall.  It wasn?t long until she heard screams from outside of the village, deathly screams that coursed through her veins. Tears streamed down her eyes as her body shook in fear.  

_*Crrreeeeeaaaaaakkkk*_​
The sound of the door to the church opening caused her to jump, she looked at the door, but she didn?t do anything but cover her mouth. Though her teeth started rub against each other so she took her arm and bit down hard as she heard the door jiggle.

?aaaauugggghhhhhh?.? The moan came from the other side and she already knew what it was, there were no reasons to even move at this point

_*Bam! Bam!*_​
The wooden door creaked under the pressure of a body slamming against it, Zyana heart jumped so fast that she felt it move up her esophagus. She would have thrown up her own heart if she could, that would be better than dying by being eaten by those monsters! The body continued to slam up against the door and Zyana got up, there was still the window! She could leave by there!

?ARRGGGHHHH!!!? The monster made a loud scream and for a minute Zyana paused before looking at the door, a sword was pierced through the wooden door coated in blood.  It retracted and Zyana tried her best to get out, she fiddled with the damn locks on the window as she heard the door handle jiggle. 

Zyana finally got open the window, and the door came crashing in, Zyana jumped out and got half her body out but she felt something grab her leg tightly.

The hooded woman sword was coated in blood, and Zyana didn?t have time for that. She kicked and screamed until she got free enough to get the rest of her body out of the window. She had fallen face first onto the ground before getting up again, she didn?t dare turn around. Zyana just ran, she wanted to get further away from the damn church.  She didn?t want to die, nor did she want to turn around, the sound of the screaming villagers was enough to keep her running for days if it had too?

Zyana looked up from the ground, the forest, she knew the forest like the back of her hand, if she could just make it there she would be safe!

Though as soon as she thought that something roughly grabbed her ankles dragging her down? 

She turned around and saw Geri, his eyes that deep red, but his skin was pale and his teeth seemed unnatural. 

Zyana kicked his face with all her might but then she heard something walk up behind her, she didn?t dare turn around. Hot tears were coming down her face as if that was the only thing she could do. The whole village was gone, flames were eating them, if it wasn?t the flames it was the monsters. She truthfully was going to die here?

She was going to die?.

Die?.

?Get down??​


----------



## Chaos Theory (Mar 29, 2014)

*Suzume|Genin|Konohagakure*

*[Konohagakure, Abandoned Building]*​
[Big Trouble in Little Konoha V, Welcome to Konoha]​
A thick white mist filled the room clouding the very corners into obscurity. Suzume covers her mouth and nose, just in case this was some sort of poiosn. A gargled laughter comes from Aki as he steps back. Pulling the polished steel of her Muramasa he taunts her while pulling a hand to his face She couldn't see it, but she felt the smile that cross his lips as his form vanished,  "Hidden Mist Jutsu" is stated with a muffled laugh.  "I told you girl" is spoken with a chuckled,  "I'm not going to kill you, so you might want to use both hands to defend. That is. If you can" his voice floated on the air like foam did on the sea. Suzume curses under her breath as he looked around.  "Grrrrr" with a growl she mumbles to her self, Jutsu were so stupid.  "Show yourself, COWARD!" is yelled at the top of her lungs while she spun on her heels. 

 "Coward? Is it not wise to use one's fullest abilities in a fight?" is asked. Again, like before his voice floated around her and she sneered and rolled her upper lip so that her teeth show. Reaching out she snags the man by the arm as he tried to cut her with her own sword. With a twist and a toss she disarms him, taking her weapon back,  "Do _you_ honestly think that Muramasa would betray _ME_?!" she asks leveling the blade where she had tossed the man. But he was no longer there. Surprised he rebounded and ran to the other side of the room.  "I don't know how you did that girl, but you've just earned my full attention. I'll break your spirit and soul before this is over with." he declares.

 "Hush your boasts coward and face me in combat!" is retorted as she swung. Aki eyes widen, moving his head he looses a good portion of his hair on the right side of his head. With a back flip he makes some distance between he and her. Eyes remain wide as he looks in disbelief at the girl as she shored up her defenses holding the blade in an over arm stance. The curve of the blade pointed toward the ground leaving that dangerous edge pointed toward the ceiling. This stance favored upward swings to make use of the strength of the girl's arms and from experience holding that blade it was crafted well enough that it lent itself to rapid directional change meaning she could alter the path of her weapon on a moment's notice. Still though, he was confused on how she was sensing him. He made not a noise and she shouldn't be able to see him either. Not while he was cloaked in the protective mists of his Jutsu.

_Enough_ he thinks shaking his head, he was allowing this _brat_ get into his head. She was obviously skilled. But she was in his domain now. All he had to do was knock her back out tie her up and put her back where she was left. Do that and he'd live this day. Pulling his hands together he formed the seal of the Ram, _ "Mist Body Flicker_ is thought in a wisp of mist he vanishes. Suzume's head pulls to the left and her sword traces toward where she looked, but she was taken by the utter speed of the move. The imprint of a fist forms on the side of her face snapping it to the side. Her body wavers as she stands up on her tip toes. The cross is quickly followed with a stiff roundhouse. The girl is finally taken off her feet as she tumbled away. Stubbornly she hangs onto her sword as she skids to a stop and slams into the far wall. 

Pulling a hand to her face she uses its back to rub her sore cheek. Aki bounds to the opposite end of the room and rubs his hand then shakes it. _That BITCH_ is thought as he mourns his near broken hand.   "I'll ask you again, show yourself. Fight with honor.",  "What is the incentive that I do that? You'd likely cut me in two. And I rather fancy being alive." the voice echoes over the room as the Ninja kept himself concealed.  "Honor should supercede any fear of death!" is retorted as she held her sword out with both hands.  "Well, you'll find honor in this defeat. I will wrap you up in a bow for the boss when he gets back. Suzume frowns but breathing in she settles her racing heart and mind. Closing her eyes she cuts herself off from the trouble of her eyes. She couldn't sense the man, _but_ the tools he carried held weapons. Weapons composed of iron and steel. Those things she could feel.

If she focused she could almost smell them. 

'!'

Rolling to the side she slashes with two furious cuts. The first misses but the second hits the rebreather. A flood of steam throws Aki off balance and the mist in the room quickly dissipates as its source was lost. Aki eyes wide and with shock pats at his mask, feeling the gash he pulls it free of his face. A streak of crimson ran down his cheek.  "Impossible" he mutters as the girl reopens her eyes.  "It's so good to see you." is mused as she pulled her blade up. _Shit_ reaching behind him he pulls three orbs from his kit. Tossing them to the ground a thick blanket of smoke fills room just as she charged in. Her blade cuts clean though the smoke. But she misses her target.  "I'll be back, I swear it girly!" the yell seems to come from everywhere.  "Tch" is huffed, with a sling to her right she pulls the blade of Muramasa to her hilt. With a sharp pull she brings up then slides it away.  "Cowards." is mumbled as he continued her search.~

_-Elsewhere in Konoha, Sometime Later_


Aki kneels before his boss. The large man had a scowl chiseled across his features. His reptilian eyes was cast down on the man as he groveled,  "Naw, tell me again Aki, how you dun gan 'n' lost dat lil girl." Aki panics pulling his head from the bow.  "S-sir, she's a monster. She has some kind of training. She was able to cut my mask while hidden in the mists. I had nothing to fight her with, not that could contend with that sword and those skill of hers." he says with a pleading manner,  "G-give me a second chance. I'll get my spare rebreather. I'll capture her and bring her to you. I will prove my worth of your forgiveness." he says bowing to his face. A soft chuckle is heard followed by foot steps. 

Aki looks up to see that the large man was standing directly over him. One of those large mitts come down to his chin. Gently he is pulled up to his feet.  "Dun worry boy-o, I dun went 'n' forgived you." he states patting him on his shoulder. Walking he turns Aki with him,  "Emiko on de other hand, she not dat forgivin'." Aki's eyes widen as the bespectacled woman was standing before him. Her sharp red nails catch him on his lower left jaw. Just below its line. Blood seeps from the wounds as she pulls up and away. In one motion the sound of ripping flesh hushes the scream and Aki collapses to the ground. Blood pools around his head as his face is dropped beside him.  "Ah never git tired o' seein' dat." is stated as the large man pulled her to his side.  "What of the young Ms. Sato?",  "De plan is still salvageable, de demands jus' won't be made jus' yet. Watch 'er 'n' 'er friends if she has any. Udder dan dat, I leave de choices to you. Dun kill 'er dough."

 "Of course.... you have to let me go for me to get started.",  "Dere no rush cher" ~~

_-With Suzume_ 

She sighed, with help she had gotten back to the hotel she was staying at. Allowing her head to bounce off the door to her room she cursed her luck. That Aki guy got away and by the time she searched he whole building the woman and man were gone, lucky for them. She mentally laughed to herself. They were afraid of her. Opening the door she felt better after that realization. Opening her eyes she is greeted by a shop full of candy and other treats. Her eyes sparkled she had almost forgotten.  "Best day EVER!" ~~~


----------



## Kenju (Mar 30, 2014)

[Silent Nights Code - Dirty Deeds Done Dirt Cheap]
-Intro & Sample-

A ninja
A knight
Those are two very different warriors, with very different ethics, weapons and fighting style. They could be said as the polar opposite of one another. Those two entities would more than likely be enemies of one another. What happens when those two things become one? One that works within the shadows and one that works in the light. When a ninja and knight cross paths, 

A chivalrous kunoichi is born.

A young girl with an unwelcoming air around her sat underneath a large tree with squirrels running and plating around it. Her long hair along withe hood over her head, covered whatever expression she had. Because of the peacefulness and yet eerie feeling, it was close the scene being the discovery of a corpse. 

But, the younger boy that was examining the girl, was completely sure that she was still alive. 

In response to the small eyes piercing her down, the person that was resting, raised her head in reluctance to awakening. A single thought, carried inside of her head, 
What a nusance 
She blink and took deep breath, knowing full well what this certain boy before her had to say. She had no kind of relationship with this kid, but the annoyed expression on his face was all too clear. 

"Riokou,....that's your name right?"

Yes, the girl simply named Riokou stood in response to that all too obvious question. Her green hair swayed backwards as she kept the purple hood from being blown back by the wind. Her red eyes glared down at the annoying child.

"Yes, that is, but it's proper manners to reveal ones own name first,"

The boy grit his teeth at that response but Riokou showed no concern about such a small thing.

"...Shido Izamaru, that's the name I was born with...but that doesn't matter right now. What I want to ask you is-"

"YOU!"

The voice was the sound of yet another person making an appearance. No, to be exact there were several people coming to greet her and with even more malicious expressions than this child next to her. 

"Riokou, you've always been trouble for us in the Mist Village but this is a new low for you!"

Riokou's eyes squinted as she stood before the hostile group of six people. She was not surprised by their appearance, in fact she knew they would come but she had hoped that a little rest would have been given. Never the less, she was in the least bit upset about their arrival

"Another person that can't fathom common manners,"

The middle aged man standing in front of the group gritted his teeth so hard they almost cracked. He was obviously the leader of this pack set out for her.

"Don't you play games with me you sick little bitch! You...You killed him! You killed my poor dog Sam! How fucking dare you do that to him!"

At that moment, Shido's shoulder's jerked and an unpleasant look appeared on his face. Like something had pierced itself into the back of his heart. Riokou paid no head to whatever weight had pulled on that boy's chest. Instead, she lowered her gaze for a second and looked back at the rightfuly furious man in front of her.

"....That's right, it was all my doing. I was the one who turned that white dog, black,"

Those cold words only set to futher fuel the fire lit within them. Shido's eyes and spread open from shock at that statement. 

Because, she did not want them to hold back their anger, the kunoichi had not apologized, instead fully took on the full brunt of those emotions.

"YOU BITCH!...YOU BITCH HE WAS MY PRECIOUS FRIEND!  GO BACK  TO HELL WHERE YOU BELONG YOU FILTHY PIECE OF SHIT. I'LL-"

"Why are you still talking? There is no need for words, only justice.....Silent Honors"

"...Silent Honors?"

Shido replayed that phrase in his head but before he could think about what it was, it had already started
The group of six charged forward like wild animals at the single girl. The next moment, loud primitive sounds could only be heard.

There was no amazing technique or overwhelming strength that Riokou had used to fight back. There was only a onesided beating without even the least bit self defense.
Even so, the boy could not look away.
Too be more specific, he was not allowed to. The red eyes of the attacked girl had stayed glued onto the child. It was like a curse, if the boy had dared to look away, he would surly regret it.
That was what those eyes said without anywords.

After awhile, that *painful to watch* violence had ended with with a final spit on the face of that beaten warrior. When the group had left after settling their dispute, Shido had been left with tears. 

The fallen kunoichi stood from the grassy plain and walked up to the child in an uninterested attitude. Even so, the bruises and blood on her face had only brought more suffering to the boy. After keeping his silence for so so long, he finally spoke

"I....I was only trying out a new jutsu I had learned!...Then...then...that dog came out of nowhere and....and...."

"Say it,"

"I killed him! I didn't mean to but he was set on fire!! I'm sorry!! I'm sorry!!"

That's right, just yesterday, Riokou had stumbled upon the horrible crime that would easily be looked over in this ruthless village. Once Shido had saw her, he immediately ran away with his tail between his legs. After that, what the owner had seen when he showed up, was obvious

"But why..why did you protect me from that!?"

"....Your family is currently bringing you up to become Mizukage in the future, right? If that's the case, then I can't let a potential candidate that could possibly change the way of this village, be caught in an act that would hinder that possible hope......It's as simple as that,"

For the greater good, she had taken on that pain and shame without the hint of regret in her soul. 

"But that doesn't mean you're easily off the hook. You'll work to help the owner of that dog anyway you can....I'll make sure of that,"

Riokou placed her battered hands gently into her front pockets, even with the cool front she put on, the pain on her face could not be hidden. Even with the damages she received, she couldn't stand to face the disgusting sight of the boy and turned her back to him. 

"You heard the name I said before right?.....Long ago, there were a group of knights who did justice within the darkness. For the sake of the greater good, the had placed themselves as the villains in order to hide the horrid acts done by false heroes and protect the truths that would only cause further harm if revealed. They were great people, but no matter what good deeds they did, it could only be covered the the masks of evil...They were, Silent Honors,"

It was then that Shido had understood. The girl named Riokou who was only seen as a troublemaker throughout the village, was nothing like that at all

When a reckless grandson accidentally destroyed his grandmother's prized possession,
Riokou had carried the weight of that blame

When a girl needed to desperately needed to win a race for prize money to help her pet,
Riokou had carried the weight of that loss

When a little girl needed an operation but did not have the money, 
Riokou had carried the weight of threatening a doctor to save her life

and when a stupid little boy was going to be caught in the act of killing an animal,
Riokou.......

Upon looking up at that girl, Shido noticed something else and because of that, he spoke with a dead tone

"You know, even with you trying to hide it, I can still see that wide grin on your face.."

"WAH-!?"

​


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 30, 2014)

_ Trap  *x*  The White Dragon *x*  Shadow_​
One, two, three clashes, duck, jump and kick. That?s the vicious circle the fight between Shigeru and Ishi has been trapped in for some minutes now. Their skills with the sword so far seem to be even, however it is quite obvious that Ishi was nothing short of a strong warrior; the way he moved his sword, the way he dodged and the capacity to think and act quickly confirmed that he at some point went under shinobi training. For Shigeru it was not the first time that someone matched his abilities with such perfection yet his mind was definitely not in the battle, he was still wandering in his thoughts about the other person behind this mess. 

The White Dragon from the Village Hidden in the Mist. A famous man who disappeared years ago after trying to kill the Mizukage, many thought he was dead yet the proof that he was still alive and kicking wa sin front of him. If such a dangerous man capable of fighting ote to toe with a Kage was planning on achieving control over the Land of Demons, every single village inboth the Black and the White should be wary of his actions. Going along with the rumours about him, shigeru wouldn?t be surprised if his current opponent was nothing but another chess piece dancing in the hand of that guy.

Blocking a new slash, Shigeru kicks his enemy in the gut and immediately started to make some hand seals. Creating a Kage Bunshin, both black-haired swordsmen dashed in from opposite sides and began to attack from different angles; Ishi started off blocking the first two attacks and dodging the next two however the fifth cut cleanly, leaving a wound of around twenty centimeters horizontally. Following the attack, the original Shigeru landed a low kick on Ishis?s knee before slashing the man?s back with a cater-cornered movement. Next thing, the jounin?s fist crashed on Ishi?s face  flooring the white-haired male.

"Heheh....Seems like in the end I wasn?t match for a jounin" Reika?s half-brother said bitterly."It doesn?t matter though, I?ve stalled for enough time. If I?m right Reika and those kids of yours must be at the shrine...White Dragon should be there already...Heheheh my plans won?t end here!!"na insane grin crossing his face. In his insides Shigeru cursed as he immediately left. It was a trap all along!
-----------------------------------------
*With Manami and Saika*

"Look, manami! We?re almost there!!!"Saika stated as she hurried to the building. As the group entered, they relaxed for a moment; in that place they should be safe and at the same time they should be able to get ready in case of someone appearing. However their tranquility didn?t last long. The main entrance to the shrine, composed of two wooden doors, closed as a man appeared before them. It was the same man Shigeru saw back then during the riot caused by the explosions.

"mooooo, Rau-chan! Are these the ugly girls you said I?m supposed to get rid of?" Next to the man, a girl of around fifteen years old. She had white hair and skin, so much it seemed like she got showered in flour. Big and deep scarlet eyes resembling a sea of blood. She was wearing very tight clothing to the point she appeared to be naked if it weren?t by the fact that her most pprivate parts were not visible and the red markings all over her body, on would be fooled by the albino female.



"Hello ladies, I don?t want to be rude but could you get away from Princess Reika? Other way my little girl here may have to get violent with you." he said, however the three women were paralyzed in fear; despite the polite way of speech, soemthing in that man?s aura was terrifying, the three of them started to sweat...they were trapped with such a dangerous being and apparently had nowhere to run.

"Oh sorry for my rudeness, I haven?t introduced myself. My name is not really important but maybe you?ve heard my nickname? They use to call me 'White Dragon'. Nice to meet you. "a mocking smile and an increasing killing instinct were pretty much shouting that they were doomed.
-----------------------------------------------
*With the defeated Ishi*

Ishi was looking at the ceiling. Everyone else was struggling for their lives down there but he wasn?t capable to move anymore, he was frustrated that his strength wasn?t enough to accomplish his desires by himself but at the same time he was sure that his goal was closer and closer. The White Dragon and his organization Koyono no Jigoku were invincible!! By the time the sun rises again, he woud become the new king. A victorious feeling took over his body, his wish was closer and closer with each second that passed.

"Looks like you are having a nice dream, fucker"

A known voice  reached his ears, behind him the shadow of a person advancing calmly towards his body. ishi couldn?t believe what was going on until he had the owner of that voice looking staight into his eyes.

"How did you-"

"Not your business. Now could you be kind enough to tell me where your friend is?? He better hasn?t touched the Konoha team"

"Heheh, aren?t you a little late? probably those brats are already dead and the next one is the jounin...THE SHRINE WILL BE STAINED WITH THE BLOOD OF ALL OF THOSE-" before he could finish his lines, his own sword pierced his skull until it reached the floor again and ended stuck right there. A pool of blood started to form around the body with the origin being Ishi?s head. 

"Thank you for the information. I hope you burn in hell."


----------



## Kei (Mar 30, 2014)

Boring Days Arc; Part Five​
The man in all black?

With his black eyes casually pulled the trigger of his small gun and the monster drop down to the ground. He came over and then shot Geri once in the head, and that was that. Maybe the simplicity of it all left Zyana awestruck. So simple, he didn?t hesitate or wince, he just did it as if was the simplest thing in the world. She stared at him, the man in all black with his dead eyes, she was left amazed or scared. She didn?t know which one was the correct on to feel. He looked down at her before looking back at the burning village. He put his gun in his big trench coat and began to walk in the opposite direction. Zyana eye?s followed, there was nothing she could say, she couldn?t even mutter a thank you?.

?Stay there with your mouth wide open and you?ll be caught in the same situation you were in.? He told her, she snapped out of her deep though and got up and moved alongside him?

Zyana looked down at the ground before looking back up at him?

?Th-thank?? She began but he quickly looked back at her and it caused her to stop in her tracks

?Don?t thank me, you still can die.? He said as he continued on, Zyana clutched her chest as she followed the man. He was right she still could die, she wouldn?t say thank you or anything like that nature until she was out of the pan and somewhere safer, though she still wanted to know what was going on. 

So she looked back, the whole village was burning to the ground, there were people that she didn?t even see before setting things on fire and killing those monsters. Though it wasn?t just the monsters that they were killing?

?Count your luck?? The man said, ?You could have been killed just like that if we didn?t run into each other.?

Zyana watched as a woman was pulled out her house before being set on fire, her whole body shook and she felt weak again. Her legs gave out and she dropped to her knees, everything was on fire and people were dying, all the screams didn?t stand out like they did, but still people were screaming begging for their lives and yet those people weren?t listening.

?What?s going on??? Zyana finally asked, ?Why? Why are they doing this??

The man in all black took out a cigarette and lit it, ?More than half the villages are the walking dead and something like that shouldn?t be brought to the public?s eye.? He said as he took a drag of his cigarette, ?So on one hand we have the church nun?s and priest going around, they believe in killing anyone who they don?t believe follow the church. Basically you would be without a paddle if one of them caught you??

?Next you have a couple of high ranking anbu from those high ranking villages that are hired to make sure this incident doesn?t get out to the public. More than likely you could plead that you won?t talk and sit through some brainwashing and be on your own merry little way.? 

Zyana turned around to him, ?And you??

?I?m just a hired hand,? He said as if it was the most natural thing in the world, ?I?m paid to kill you all, dead or living, I?ll get paid any way.?


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 30, 2014)

_Narumi Sakuya *x* Awakening *x* Arrival_​
What? Where am I? Who am I? My body hurts all over, I feel pain, and I don?t like it. Wait, Why am I in pain? everything is black, I have to open my eyes other way I won?t be able to see what is going on. Done, i can see but everything is blurry. Huh? who are you? why are you laughing? I don?t remember anything, are you an enemy? again, why are you laughing? I try to look around by moving my head, my muscles hurt a lot but I need to know what is happening. I  turn to my right, Who is that person? that?s Saika. Why is she bleeding? No, why am I bleeding too?

I turn to my left, who?s that? I see, i remember, she is Reika-san, the princess of the Land of Demons. Why is she making that face? Is there something to be afraid of? I look in front of me, I can see a man smiling, actually there are two identical men and one is using some sort of water technique: a sphere of water is connected to the hand of one of the men. He is using the water in the small lake at the foot of the waterfall to use that jutsu. The one inside...isn?t that Shigeru-sensei? what?s he doing there? he looks injured too. Ugh, my head hurts. If Ak-kun were here he wouldn?t have allowed me to get injured. Yeah he is always so caring of me, that?s why I like him. 

"Neeeee, you still alive? Let?s play some more!!" I can see a red-eyed girl standing next to me. Who is she? I think, i think I can remember. Sakura? Sayaka? no, Sakuya! Yeah that?s her name, Narumi Sakuya. She is asking me to keep playing, is this a game for her? my comrades are hurt, i am hurt. A bunch of memories strike my head now, I remember everything...This girl, she defeated Saika and me!!! She, she was about to kill us when Shigeru-sensei arrived, after that i don?t remember anything else.

I use all of my strength, I need to stand up. If I don?t do it she will kill us. Somehow I managed to get on both of my feet. Running down, from my temple, a red liquid is flowing. I can?t see very well but that doesn?t matter; I take out a kunai, my hands are trembling but i don?t know if it?s due to the pain or due to the fear.

"Yay!! I?ll be able to play a little more!!"Sakuya-san said happily. She seems to be a very innocent person, so why is she doing this? I can?t understand."Sakuya, stop playing around and finish her already. We have things to do."the man outside of the lake said. He seems to be the leader, White dragon was it? I see the white-haired girl nodding. Before I could say anything, a feet hits my hand and send my kunai flying upwards; my sight is deviated towards my weapon but it is then that I feel how the air in my lungs escapes at a rapid pace. I look down and manage to see a palm touching my gut. I didn?t see that coming.

I stretch my arm and try to connect my fist in her face but a brown glove stops me and then her elbow hit my chin sending me backwards. I try to come back after the hit but a kick to my face sends me two meters backwards; a small tear comes out from my eye. I?m in pain, Ak-kun, where is Ak-kun?! that?s what I wonder now as I struggle only to be capable of standing. My eyes get fixed on Reika-san and then on Saika; I can?t let that girl to get near of them, I...

"I must protect them!"I shout but my voice is so weak it is more like I am telling a secret to myself. Suddenly I feel how my eyes start to burn, it bothers me but the sensation is quickly fading away. I try to see through the bang of my hair that is covering my sight. Something feels different, I can see her silhouette, her chakra flow but even more she looks....Slow? As she approaches me, I can clearly see it, I can clearly follow the rapid movements that I had so many troubles with! Moving my head to my left, I avoid her right fist. Lowering my position a little, I dodge a high kick aimed at my face and before she could react, I clench my fist and hit her in the middle of the face with all my strength. I did it!!! I finally hit her!

Next thing i saw was the surprised faces of both the man and the girl. A subtle smile appears in the face of the person trapping my sensei while a wide grin apppears in Sakuya-san?s lips." Did you see that Rau-chan?! She is reaaaaally good!"she praises me but then White Dragon-san whistles as if he had discovered some sort of treasure.

"Who would have thought that Konoha would send such a diamond to this mission? A young Uchiha. Be careful Sakuya, her eyes may be worth some good cash. I bet there?s many people wanting to pay a good amount of money for the Sharingan of the Uchiha clan."that?s what he said. So that?s what it was...this is the Sharingan, MY Sharingan! Snapping out of my happy moment, I jump backwards dodging a round-house kick aimed at my upper body. As soon as I land, I launch a pair of shuriken towards her and run forward-

*Bam!!*

A hollow blow resounds through the place and once again I am lying on the ground, looking at the starry sky. I roll to my left and dodge a feet that was about to crush my ribs. Jumping forward I engage in a taijutsu fight, I am not very good at that but I have a plan. With a kick rising from the ground, I force Sakuya-san to dodge by leaping  backwards and there is where my moment arrives.

Snake → Ram → Monkey → Boar → Horse → Tiger

I perform those handseals and "Katon: Gōkakyū no Jutsu"fire is expelled from my mouth as a massive orb of roaring flames. That?s the signature technique of my clan. Once the technique is over, I let myself to fall on my butt; there?s no way she could have escaped from that.

*BAM!!*

A sharp pain takes over my body and I am sent rolling for five meters. With enormous effort, I raise my head only to see the girl of the scarlet eyes looking at me with an insane stare. She is a frightening person. I feel tired and I can?t move anymore, she has  started to run at me whiel Shigeru-sensei is shouting something I can?t hear at all. Ak-kun, I don?t want to die...please Ak-kun...

I close my eyes and wait for my imminent end. 
.
.
.

Nothing, i don?t feel anything, no pain. I forcefully open my orbs again, I can see a silhouette, it seems familiar but I can?t recognize it completely.

"You did an splendid job, princess"

That voice, that way of calling me..."Ak-kun....?"I whisper before getting a clear image of him thanks to the moonlight. I knew it!! He came to save me, when I am in troubles he is there to help me. That is why Ak-kun?s always been my...my hero.Then I lost consciousness.

"Don?t worry, I?ll take care of everything."


----------



## Laix (Mar 30, 2014)

_Edie Nakano
_
​"Actually I'm not from Konoha," revealed Zell as Edie flicked her shoulder with a_ 'Ha, bitch' _smirk towards Ryoko who could only roll her eyes. He went on to reveal that he lives on a cluster of islands and then something about Konoha. Edie wasn't really listening to response as she was too busy having an eye-spark war with Ryoko.

When the quiet, shady Asami however started interviewing Zell like this was a primetime chat show, she actually paid attention. Mostly out of surprise at this personality swap.

"You're from Spoon Island?"

"Yes, actually the only reason I even transferred was to help out my mom. She was involved in an accident and..."

When he said that, Edie's face went blank and her eyes stared lifelessly into the distance. She was lost in thought, thinking of her own mother and her brother who were involved in more than just an accident. 

Everyday she thinks of them. 

Everyday, she wishes she could just spend one more minute, one minute just saying goodbye.

The worst feeling is losing someone without ever getting to say goodbye. There's no pain in the world even _close_ to that.

Her lips began to mime empty words like a fish; she began to rub her shoulders and squeeze her arm to try withstand the pain and hold back the urge to just burst into tears. 

For once in a while, she actually felt she could sympathize with someone, even if it was only a little. She subconsciously smiled at Zell with relief. 

Asami went on to ask Zell more about his mother. Edie could tell he was getting agitated at the flurry of questions aimed at him but it was slightly understandable. Being Konoha citizens, members of famous families and clans as well as students of an internationally reknown academy, Ryoko and Edie had files as complete as can be. Where he was an outsider, it was missing a few gaps - then again, there probably wasn't even a file to begin with. 

This is all part of data collecting, _right?_

Edie glared at Asami, thinking of just how shady Konoha higher-ups could be. Now she thought about it, is this girl even a chunin? She looks much too old and reasonably stronger than a chunin. 

"Who is your father?" Asami was relentless with her questions, not stopping despite Zell's hints to leave it.

"A good for nothing stereotypical absentee deadbeat type. No offense, but do we really have to play 21 questions? Shouldn't we all get a chance to chime in?"

"Yeah, he's right. I'll go next," Ryoko volunteered for a round of questioning, although she had a feeling Asami wouldn't be as interested. The only person who would learn anything would be Zell and to an extent, Edie.

"So um... I'm part of the main branch of the Hyuga Clan as you could probably tell... hehe~" Ryoko pointed at her eyes which were a perfect white with a slight greying around the edge of the iris. Edie _hated_ to admit it, but Ryoko had beautiful eyes. That was the one - and _only_ - thing she would ever be envious of with this wench. "My grandmother is the current head of the clan. It's the first female head in over fourty years. She's actually only in her sixties - my father, her son, had me quite young so... yeah."

Edie let out a rude yawn before approaching Zell, wrapping her arms around his arm like a snake with her breasts squeezed against his ribs. Her sweet strawberry breath grazed his cheek as she began to speak.

"You know... I just wanted to say that... my mom got hurt too so I understand where you're coming from, and I'm sorry." Zell should count himself lucky. It's rare Edie is ever this nice to people she's just met. Actually no, this is an invention, a discovery. This is brand new. 

She leaned in closer to whisper into his ear. Nobody needed to hear what she was going to say other than Zell.

"And you know that Asami... why was she questioning you like that? She's a bit off, isn't she?"




​


----------



## Kei (Mar 30, 2014)

Boring Days Arc; Part Six​
Zyana looked back at the man, she didn?t get the feel of a snake trying to eat her, but at the same time he knew he could kill her without any hesitation or regret. There was nothing stopping him from pulling out his gun and shooting her, and even if she got the gun out of his hand, something still screamed danger about him.  Zyana smiled weakly, she was lucky, she was really lucky that she didn?t die by anyone else hands.  She placed her head on the ground, the smoke was beginning to burn her eyes and nose, but she couldn?t cry, she couldn?t even let out a scream. 

She was truthfully and utterly angry!

Angry that this man was here unbothered by this all, angry that her village was burning to the ground and people were dying, and mostly angry at herself for not being able to stop Sakura. If she did it, if she was able to help him she would have been able to stop it, but she didn?t do anything. She ran away when he needed her the most.  

_Click_​
?Were you bit?? The man in black asked

Zyana turned her head and noticed she was looking directly into the barrel of the gun. He wasn?t scared at all of doing it of pulling a trigger and ending someone?s life. And that thought scared her as well, knowing that this man was capable of doing such cold blooded things and walking away from it. Looking into his eyes, she saw the remnants of the viper who stared her down the previous day.  

?No?I wasn?t?.? Zyana said, she wasn?t going to tell him how she felt, he probably wouldn?t give a rats ass or anything, he would just continue on about his day as if nothing ever happened.

He looked at her for a minute, anger burned into her eyes stronger than the flames that was burning the village. If he was going to kill her, she would really appreciate it if he pulled the trigger now, but he didn?t he put his gun back trusting the words of a fifteen year old girl.

Zyana stood up from the ground, ??.It was my fault? That this happened??

The man eyebrow cocked, ?Someone I knew?Someone close to me had taken some medicine and?He was in real pain and I thought?I thought I could get someone to help him, cure him??

?I ran away from him?When he only wanted one thing and that was for me to kill him??

?Well if it?s your fault, stare at that scene before you.? He said as he began to walk again, ?Look at all those lives you sent to the slaughter because you couldn?t kill one person. Remember all of them, don?t forget their faces, because remembering them is the only service you can do for them at this point.?

Zyana watched, her eyes fixated on the village and the people as they burned down to the ground, as anbus and the church worked together to kill the remaining of the people infected or not. Zyana didn?t dare close her eyes when they fell upon a broken wheelchair, she stared at that the hardest, but something was telling her this wasn?t enough. This wasn?t an ample enough sorry, but this was the best thing she could do?

?Would the person creating the medicine know the outcome of this?? Zyana asked, she didn?t know if she was talking to the wind or the forest, but she hoped she was talking to him.

?Yeah, they would have.? He didn?t leave her yet, ?This isn?t something you stumble upon accidentally, and it?s a really specific craft that if you get one thing wrong you basically create something else. This wasn?t a mistake. The way they reproduce down to the way the way they look, this person has almost crafted the perfect Dead Apostle.?

Zyana turned around to face him , ?There?s a barrier around the person?s place that did this, so right about now I?m thinking on how to get in that place.?

?I can get you in under one condition?.?


----------



## Chronos (Mar 30, 2014)

*[Konoha, Training Grounds, Taijutsu Training]*​











*Learn*​
Dawn approaches, witnessing that they had reached an impasse, both Rosuto and his summon decided upon training. Once this commenced there was only a single rule. Both should simply hone their Taijutsu skills, mentally preparing themselves, once the clock which was places neatly on the stump several meters away rang, their training would commence.

*-Ring!!- *

Both of them kicked the earth with flurry and flair, upon seconds their distances had closed and Rosuto had already swung the first strike. Twisting his ankle after and abrupt halt, he utilized the weight of his body and caused his waist to usher his movements, a downright vertical swing of his foot executed and aimed to the temple, without much hesitation Rei countered majestically, upping her forearm to impede the course of his actions. Soon followed by a grasp of his foot and a pull, once Rosuto found himself staggered, he quickly allowed himself to fall, once close to the earth he placed his hands on its surface, propelling himself backwards towards the air. Twisting his body he preformed a back flip so that his feet would land softly upon the earth, soon witnessing what was about to come, Rei already closed the gap upon the two. 

She threw two straight jabs towards his mien, without much though a right swing, palming the first jab away followed by a left one that simply stopped it's course. Retracting her arms, she soon preformed a leaping 360 degrees spin-kick headed towards the temple, one that Rosuto could exploit. Upon realizing this, he bent his knees and lowered his body, her spinning maneuver keeping her airborne and exposed, placing his hand upon the ground to help him with stabling the force of impact his kick, the turned and threw a powered vertical-upwards lunch assault. However, while her body had already 180'd she flung her over foot, swatting away his executed assault and causing him to lose his balance, to retaliate, he twisted his waists and kicked the earth once again, ascending to the force of the kick, once his feet met with the ground, sweeping had occurred. The force of set impact was powerful. Such could be expected out of a summon. 

Witnessing what had just transpired, it was evident that he couldn't simply rely on quick maneuvering. Her actions were slow, but her impact was dangerous. Her style consisted on quick movement and heavy impacts to stagger. A strategy he's witnessed before but has not necessarily mastered. Of course, the premise around set action is basic, but there's a certain aspect about how Rei wields it that was rather resolute and different. An amount of perception skill was needed to formulate a cohesive strategy. Mechanically speaking, the body needed to just decide when to and when to not execute action revolving quick or heavy strike, which in due honesty all fighting tactics have this as the base of their assault. 

However, imagine someone fought against some around the same level, both would enact around the same pattern of movement, when to and where to execute would be appropriate, but a mind needed to be played. In what order, in what manner, at what time. Rei consumed these methods into her own style and now unleashing it to an unsuspected bystander of a battle he might have not been able to win, then he supposed he should think outside the box. Although this is simply a sparring session, he would need to think at the same par as the battle progressed, and enemy never waits.

Rei dashed towards her target, Rosuto followed suit, both threw a fist at the other, both colliding, the shock-wave of the impact cause for both to release breath, unsuspected of the other's strength, the followed with a kick, vertical, collided, jab, kick, punch, throw, swing, smash, leap, block, kick, roundhouse, uppercut, knee, elbow, chop, swing, dodge, evade, leap kick, dash.

A flurry of hits were executed in the span of several seconds, none making precise contact, all were thrown with such precision and strength that the other could not precisely execute a manner in which the other could not read, it wasn't until the noted this that they both, kicked and leaped towards the distance, several meter gap formed between the other. Panting could be heard and the night had already been upon them.

"Stop cheating."

"Not my fault I can hear your thoughts."

"Tsk!"  

She dashed towards the young Ivery child, while pulling her arms she quickly threw a fist directed to the chest, erasing all trace of thought, she couldn't read anything anymore, he simply reacted, lowering his body he allowed the fist to travel over his should, their miens inches away, their proximity so close that they could feel the others breath, but now, an uppercut, connected to the stomach, with a loud bam, the sparring had concluded. A strike that had the strength to blow the others breath away. 

"...Nicely done."

"So, you were the one cheating, huh?" 

"..."


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 30, 2014)

*Zell Kazama
The Killa*

In spite of his sour mood Zell couldn?t help but kind of chuckle at Ryoko?s enthused response to answering questions about herself. She came off as very cutesy but there was something about her flow that also made her seem like a bit of a showoff, but whereas this kind of confidence would have been terrible in a male it was refreshing in a female. Her family background was kind of interesting too; she was obviously a child of privilege. The Hyuuga were a world famous clan and even though she was a princess, Zell had a distinct feeling she could be a whole lot worse. As he was about to ask her a question about their other teammate decide to butt in, or should it be boob in. Zell felt his knees go weak and the moisture build up in his nose.

*HUMUNA HUMUNA HUMUNA GAZOINKS*

Different springs and gears started to go off in both of Zell?s brains. His hair threatened to spontaneous combust and steam may as well have been billowing out of his ears. The weight of her endowment pressing into his side, he couldn?t think properly. You could probably have hung a reef on his boom tube.  His cheeks became flushed, but then she said something that snapped him out of it.

"You know... I just wanted to say that... my mom got hurt too so I understand where you're coming from, and I'm sorry."

The thought of his mother and what she would say to him in this moment. Well for starters she?d probably roll over his foot with her wheel chair and strike him right on the head. He didn?t need to use his jutsu to change his state of mind; no Zell had found the kryptonite one needed to combat the machinations of a vixen. The ultimate boner killer for every normal young man atleast, the answer was his mother.

"And you know that Asami... why was she questioning you like that? She's a bit off, isn't she?"

It wasn?t really lost on him that the line of questioning was extremely intrusive, but considering his experience when he first got here the issue was that he was ?recommended?. The mystery person that had done so was what they were all trying to figure out, Zell was most likely just a passing curiosity. He didn?t really know what to say to Edie because despite the fact Asami wasn?t looking he felt like she was listening.

?I didn?t like her questions but I understand them. She is just probing for answers as to why I?m here, but it shouldn?t really matter why I?m here if you think about it. She can?t do anything about it, so yea it does seem off.?

Zell tried to speak as low as possible, he didn?t mean to give a long-winded answer, but he had to. Because now that he put it out there and he wasn?t sure if the hottie Asami could here, he needed to play it off.

?Then again I?m a very suspicious person and if I don?t find others suspicious they often find me suspicious. You could say I?m paranoid.?

Zell didn?t really know how to proceed, just hoped he didn?t give the inclination that he found Asami weird. He even decided to flash a smile, but the result was awkward. He wasn?t someone who smiled often so when he did it wasn?t really natural.​


----------



## Chaos Theory (Mar 30, 2014)

*Suzume|Genin|Konohagakure*

*[Konohagakure, Hotel]*​
[Big Trouble in Little Konoha VI, New Orders]​
Stirring under plush sheets candy wrappers and taffy paper fell to the trash filled floor as the young blonde headed girl rolled to her side. From the part in the curtains the sun filtered into the room casting its warming light on what was once a carpet. It now was little more than a landfill covered in trash and soda cans. Suzume's soft blue eyes slowly open and she grumbles as she pulled the covers tight. _Too Early_ is thought while she quickly turns from the window. Sadly, her beauty sleep was about to come to an end. The alarm on her the dresser by her bed comes alive with the most horrendous noise. Eyes open and turn blood shot as she throws the covers off. Turning she sets up with a scowl over her face. turning to her tormenter she balls a fist,  "I was sleeping here!" she exclaims slamming her fist down. 

The poor machine sputters a last buzz before being flattened to the shape of a flap jack. Snorting Suzume kicks her feet over the side of the bed and slides off. Pulling a foot up and looking down as she hears a crunch she sees that the floor is covered in the discarded wrappers and plastics of the sweets she ate the night before. Pulling a hand to her face she places a finger on her lower lip.  "Did I really eat that much?" she questions. Looking around she sighs,  "This place is a mess, it'll never do!" is exclaimed,  "But, bathroom first." wading through the trash she made the night before she makes a bee line for morning relief and slammed the door behind her. 

_-Later_ 

 "Get ugh!" is grunted,  "IN THERE!" is shouted. Standing over the lone trash can that the room afforded her Suzume was using the T. V. Guide as a press to get all the trash into it. Grunting she presses down with brute force. With a moan of defeat the can buckles under her power and trash again spills into the room.  "I never" is huffed as she tossed the book over her shoulder. Folding her arms she taps her foot off the floor as she thought about what to do next. Turning her gaze to the room itself she looks for something that may aid her in her quest, 'The Big Trash Problem'.  "What is the deal with such small trash cans anyway? Don't they know people have to eat?" is pondered aloud. With a sigh she drops her arms and turns to her closet. Opening it she pulls out a small plush leather suit case,  "This one is ugly anyway" is stated as she opened it. Pulling the last few things from it she set it down on the bed as she walked toward the bathroom to get ready for the day. 

_-More Later_ 

 "CLOSE!" Suzume pressed down on the travel case trying to lock all the trash, and crushed trash can, away.  "AWW come on, work with me!" is grunted as it finally clicks closed. With a sigh she slides to a sit resting her back on the end of the bed. Looking up she flips the suit case off,  "I'm done with you." she grumbles as she tosses it in the corner the trash can once occupied. Standing she stretched, it was now ten or so, and time to go and see if the Hokage would see her today. Walking to the door she scratched her head while reaching for Muramasa she then grabs the door by the knob and opens it. Before her three gift baskets of candy and other goodies sat. Her blue eyes sparkled with joy as she clasped Muramasa in clenched fist,  "Okay, breakfast can come first!" is exclaimed while scooping the baskets up in a tight hug. With drool hanging from the side of her mouth she turns back into the room and closes the door with her foot, -Here we go again-

_-Even More Later_

A bar of light closes on a larger suit case as Suzume left her room and the three empty baskets sat lonely on her bed. 

 "I think I'm ready to meet the day!" she happily states with a full belly. Reaching the front desk the Manager sees her coming, "Ah, I was about to ring you Ms. Sato. You have a call from the Land of Iron." he states handing her a silver platter with a red phone on it.  "Who is it?" she asks as she took it, "I do believe its your father Ma'am" is replied. The young girls eyes light up.  "Daddy?!" is shouted so loudly that other guest look at her with wonder. Picking the line up she pulls it to her ear,  "Daddy?

......

I love you too, when did you get a phone installed?

......

Is that so, just so you could talk to me? How's mom?

......

I'll have a new baby sister in the fall? That's wonderful!

......

Oh, yes daddy I'm listening.

......

But, I thought after the meeting I was supposed to go to Sunagakure and have a meeting with the..

......

No daddy, I understand, so I am to stay in Konohagakure? What is it I'm suppose to do?

......

Really, how did you ever find out about that. Yes I'm fine daddy.

......

You've talked to the Hokage? Special Genin... yes Daddy I understand.

......

Love you too daddy, give mother my love." 

As the call cuts out she hangs the line up and hands the platter back to the manager. "Problem Miss?" is asked as he put it below the counter,  "No, I just have to look for an apartment or something now..." she looks to the man then a grin crosses her face,  "Unless you want to sell me this hotel." 

Some time later Suzume finds herself walking down the street going in no particular direction. Suddenly she finds herself in front of the bakery she visited yesterday.  "I better thank them for the baskets this morning! <3" ~


----------



## Kei (Mar 30, 2014)

Boring Days Arc; Part Seven​
There are six billion people in this world, if one person dies, the world does not crumble and quake under itself.  That is the same if ten people died, a hundred, or a thousand, or even a million, the world will still move along as if nothing happened. Zyana always thought this approach was kind of rough, the utilitarian approach, favoring a practical and useful outcome over the most desirable. She never understood why her mother favored that approach and many nights before tonight she wondered if her mother wanted her to think the same.  Her mother called it the nearly perfect scientific approach, Zyana didn?t stand back then, but now she did. 

?Zyana!? Her mother called out to her in surprise when she walked into the lab, ?I looked all around for you!?

Her mother embraced her in a tight hug and Zyana hugged her back just as tightly back. This was her mother, the one that gave her life, and that taught her the ways of the world and everything. Zyana nuzzled deeper into her mom?s chest.  The way her heart beat, it has always calmed her down and soothed her no matter what has happened.  There was nothing telling Zyana that the woman in front of her was a cruel monster, just a loving mother that loved her child so much, and that rang truth and Zyana heart.

Her mother stepped back and ran her hand against her face, before planting a kiss on her forehead and cheek.

?I was so worried,? She said, ?I thought I lost you to those monsters!?

Zyana looked up at her mother, ?You went into the village without my permission, I know?? Her mother said before kissing her forehead again, ?I was worried, but I knew you?ll come back, you are my daughter, a researcher daughter.?

Her mother smiled the warmest smile and Zyana felt as though her heart was being gutted right in front of her.

?You aren?t mad?? Zyana asked weakly pulling her mother closely to her, ?You weren?t mad at me??

Her mother stroked her head, ?Why would I? You are my daughter, at your age I was on my mom?s bad side, and if you didn?t go out a couple times I would worry.? 

This was a normal conversation between them, as if nothing changed, as if nothing was going to change. Those monsters down there were nothing but a simple paper cut to her mother. Zyana looked up at her mom and she realized something. Something that has been bothering her for days, those blurry memories of the past, the reason she couldn?t remember anything.

?Mom?? She said, ?Did something like this happen before??

?Yes sweetie, do you remember now?? Her mother asked as if she was asking if she wanted chocolate or vanilla. Zyana backed away from her mother and her mother cocked her head to the side in confusion, ?I let time run its course sweetie. I thought by time you remembered, it would be the same time you understand that I see you as an adult.?

?An adult??

Her mother closed her eyes, ?Only adults that see the world like I do get to help me with my research. Zyana, you were growing into a wonderful adult, and I was so proud, I was waiting for the day my daughter will take my place.? 

Her mother eyes filled with tears, ?It?s been so long, I thought you would never open your eyes to the beauty of my research.? Her mother said, she was choking on her own tears, ?I?m so proud of you Zyana, those eyes you have are ones of an adult?

Zyana gripped her head tight, how could she forget something like that? How could she? 

?People died mother!? Zyana yelled at her, ?Many people died for the sake of your research! Sakura died! Geri and the people of the village have been killed!?

??.? Her mother sighed, she truthfully carried the air of disappointment, ?Maybe I was wrong, but Zyana you must understand what a few is hundred people? What are two people in the grand scheme of things? Will the world stop because people die Zyana? No it won?t??

?Then why create Dead Apostle??  Zyana asked sharply, her mother shrugged her shoulders as if she was confused, ?Those monsters out there mother! Those monsters that you created with your medicine! What are they to you?!?

?Failures??​


----------



## Laix (Mar 30, 2014)

_Edie Nakano
_
_

_​
Zell repeated her suspicions, followed by a revelation of his supposed paranoia. She let out a small huff and released the young man from her intoxicating grip. They'd been walking for about ten minutes now and weren't even a quarter of the way there.

For the next hour or so of the journey, it went just as you might expect it to. Asami was flashing random glares and pity looks at Zell while Ryoko and Edie squabbled and bickered over the most pathetic of things. Things eventually got to a point where the girls refused to acknowledge the existence of each other.

_Why?_

Well, because Ryoko threw a bottle of water over Edie to humiliate her. 

In front of _Zell._

The red-faced Nakano walked on the left, her folded arms crushing her breasts against her chest. Her forearms were placed to cover the nipple area of her bra and not reveal the effect that cold water has on girls' chest areas.

Ryoko walked parallel to her, pretending to be in her own world and oblivious to what was going on. They both threw under-their-breath sly remarks at each other, but the only people who seemed to acknowledge them were Asami and Zell. 

Unfortunately, it went on like this for about twenty more minutes until the sun began to set. Everyone was tired from walking, so it seemed like a god-send from the Valkyries when they found a small hotsprings inn to rest for the night. 

Everyone was aching for a bath, even Asami but there was just one small issue.

"Oh come on!" Ryoko rolled her eyes and let out a grunt in frustration at the sign hammered clearly above the door. It was worded enthusiastically, as if this was a good thing.

"Hmph!" Asami smirked to herself, staring at Zell through the corner of her eye. He knew what she was thinking.

"What are you guys waiting for? Let's go!"

On the other hand, Edie dashed through the front entrance and was already making herself acquainted with the staff. 

Ryoko didn't even care what Edie was doing, or anyone for that matter. Her snow-white eyes were fixated on the sign above the front entrance.

_*'Mixed Baths'.*_​


----------



## Kei (Mar 30, 2014)

Boring Days Arc; Part Eight End









​
Her mother was right and there was nothing that Zyana could do to stop it. It was the way the world works, what was five hundred people to one, or hell even one hundred to ten thousand people. Always favor the practical outcome because that was the most logical answer. So what was a life compared to another? Humans were all born and they all died, Zyana was no different, just how easily she was brought into this world. She could be taken out just as easy. Then what would happen? The world will still spin as if nothing happen. No one will cry over her dead body, and if they do, it will slowly become a bitter memory.

So what was she? What was a mother?

Zyana asked herself this, but she didn?t let up, there was still a chance.  Right about now, this one person, this bloody person that body was filled with bullets use to be her mother. Although to Zyana she was just one person for Zyana to save the rest of the world. She wasn?t going to let something like this happen again, she was serving out justices because she felt as though this justice was right.  They were going to kill her mother if she didn?t. 

So in a way Zyana was doing a favor, let the last thing her mother see before she died, was her child face before she made sure the last shot did the job. 

She didn?t cry when she pulled the trigger, she didn?t yell or scream, or beg her mother to forgive her because she hoped her mother understood. Even when the bullet pierced her back and her mother was trying to crawl out the door, Zyana just pulled the trigger again and again?

It was so easy?Easier than what she ever realized?.

This is how justices was served, Zyana just saved 5, 999, 999,900 people, and they wouldn?t even know at this point. And the only thing she had to do was kill her mother, the mother who loved her dearly, who took care of her when she was sick, the person that loved her no matter what she did, that was the price she had to pay at this point.  One life to save that many, it was so easy to pull the trigger and keep pulling it?

_Click?Click?Click_​
Zyana looked at the gun. It was out of bullets, so she just looked at the bloody mess below her.  The door opened and the man in black came walking in. He didn?t even look at the body before motioning for her to give him back the gun.

?I love you mom?? Zyana said, ?I loved you so much?I?m not sorry though?Because you were right??

?What is one life compared to another??


----------



## Cjones (Mar 30, 2014)

*Marietta/Masami*
*Konoha/Shopping District* 

"You're...that Senju princess, the boy's friend, Ma...sasmi? Correct?" Marietta tried to recall. 

"The boy? Oh, you mean Hisa? Yes, I am. Are you okay?" Masami asked concerned while placing a hand on her shoulder. Marietta could tell that, unlike the boy she mentioned, she seemed to be a much better person. Though through her observant eyes, there was something a bit off about this girl, Masami. Once her hand left her shoulder, the eyes of sapphire honed in on her taking notice of the fact that her hand was shaking. Just barely noticeable nevertheless it seemed she was trying her best to hide it, even squeezing her hand as it returned to her. Though considering that mob of people, perhaps it was just nerves. 

"Grazie." Marietta replied. 
("Thanks.") 

The reply was might with a smile, but there was still one other issue they were forgetting. 

"Excuse us, ma'am!" The older woman called out, creating a barrier between the girls. "My name is Alisa, I'm a representative of the Nakano family." Bowing before the two kunoichi, Masami and Marietta, as she spoke.

"A pleasure it is to meet you. I know the Nakano household is particularly important family." She smiled.

"I'm terribly sorry on behalf of Miss Nakano... You see, she's young and-"

"Oh, no, that's quite al-." Masami waved her hand dismissively trying to defuse the situation but was interrupted. 

"No it isn't." Marietta interjected dryly. 

"That's enough..." Edie whispered lowly, it falling on dead ears. 

"- I'm certain she meant no harm to our important guest in Konoha. I just-"

"I said that's *ENOUGH*, Alisa!" Was practically roared as she began to advance on the Senju. Taking her pale yellow locks and morphing it into a pony tail in the process. She wasn't really planning on doing anything crazy was she?

"Uhhh...." Masami was at a loss for words. What exactly did she do?

"I want a fight. Me and you, none of this petty shit. Let's have a fight... like _real_ kunoichi."

"W-what? Don't you think you're going a little over board? A lady doesn't resort to fisticuffs in situations such as these, she must remind she must remain poised and regal in such situations in other to defuse the problem. S-so, I'm not going to fight you." Masami argued. For such a rich girl, one would expect her to know the proper etiquette of being a lady, and yet her she was ready to throw down over something so insignificant. There was no way Masami was willing to bring herself down to such a level, she had problem with it.

She had a problem with, but Marietta didn't, time for fitting the mattresses.

"You're that eager to get your head busted? No "petty shit"?" Marietta stepped forward more than willingly to take up her offer.

"Girl, listen to your maid, this isn't what you want at all. Cause truth be told, if you wish to continue, I plan on rag dolling you."​​


----------



## Kei (Mar 30, 2014)

Epilouge; Short Bitter Goodbyes

?Rule one, if I ever get a hint at you being more luggage than I can deal with I?m dropping you with the anbu and having them clear that pretty little head of yours.?

?Yes sir??

?Rule two, you do what I say when I say it, there is no going on gut instincts, just do what I tell you, understand??

?Yes sir??

?Good, follow those rules and we will be able to live under each other.?​
Zyana nodded her head, though she couldn?t still her beating heart, because she really wanted to wake up and let it be all a dream. She knew it wasn?t though still it would be a nice thought, wake up and be with her mother and Sakura again. She didn?t say it out loud, he would drop her in the ocean faster than she could have blinked and that wasn?t a pleasant thought.  Zyana looked around her, high ranking ninjas were all around, each of them laughing and talking with each other as if nothing has happened or change.

Though this was their job, Zyana knew as she rode on the boat she looked back to the island. It was like nothing was there anymore. As if the island wasn?t a village just a couple of days ago, a village full of people that had lives before this, and it wasn?t the home of her mother or Sakura. Zyana bit back her lip, she wasn?t going to cry, because he?ll probably throw her out into the ocean if she did anything like that. So she didn?t say anything or do anything, she just looked at the island and hoped that one day she could come back and have a proper burial. 

There would be nothing there, but it made her feel better to know that there was a reminder there. 

_Goodbye 
Mother
Sakura
Everyone
Goodbye_​
She couldn?t do anything but get stronger, and stronger, save people with her own power. The next time she came back, even if her hands were covered in blood, she will hold her head up high and tell them she was a hero. Someone who saved others and protected others from danger! Zyana will tell Sakura she never ran away from her problems and faced them straight on. She would tell her mother how much she loved her and that one day, maybe they can be a real mother and daughter, no science in between them or research material. Just a family?

She felt a tap on her arm and she turned around to see a cigarette in her face

?Want a smoke?? the man in black asked, ?Calms you down??

?Mmmm?Isn?t smoking horrible for your health?? She asked

The man in black glared at her before shoving the stick in her mouth, ?Rule three, talk about my smoking habit with the lines beginning or ending with health, I?m kicking you out.? He said before lighting it up, ?Rule four, when I offer you a smoke you smoke with me?Understand??

?Ah! Yes Sir!? She said before taking a huge drag

Zyana eyes widen, ?Don?t you dare throw it away!? 

She took it out of her mouth and began to cough up her own damn lung, ?AH THAT?S HORRIBLE!!!? She yelled between coughs, ?Ack! It burns!! Ack!! {cough} whheeezzzeee!?


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 30, 2014)

*Uchiha Akaya*

_Unhealthy Joy *X* Raging Guilt *X* Arrival_​
The main shrine, a building constructed at the foot of a waterfall where Princess Reika tends to go and purify herself, that?s something that everyone in town, including us, know. I have reached it minutes ago and I have been hiding for a while now; I see a red-eyed babe fighting toe to toe with the two girls of the Konoha team. She is kicking their asses so easily! I?m not sure about what Shigeru-san has taught them but he definitely didn?t supervise the taijutsu training, that girl - Sakuya If I?m not wrong - is easily handling the Princess and her teammate with hand to hand combat, not allowing them to take distance to do ninjutsu or genjutsu, an intelligent strategy. She has been well trained.

The only question in my mind is: Where the fuck is that goddamn bum of a jounin?! He was supposed to be here before me.

I keep following the fight with my eyes, I see how Saika-san is knocked down and before the princess could go help her, a kick right in her mouth sends her back. Behind them, Reika-sama is being completely ignored as she watches in fear and awe what is going on; no one can blame her, most likely it was the first time she saw a ninja in action despite them being mere genins and even more knowing that her life depends on two girls that are getting the beat up of their lives. 

I chuckle a little from my hiding spot, it?s strange and I myself don?t understand it. This feeling of peace and enjoyment arising from deep inside me, every kick, every punch, every feint they fall for, every single damage the Uchiha Princess receives, it?s like each time that occurs a force within me tries to force my laughter to explode; I am enjoying seeing her struggling like this, seeing how her efforts are futile in front of someone who is only using taijutsu since with this my thoughts are confrimed...She must not have become a ninja, she will keep suffering if she decides to keep going on. With a round house kick, that Sakuya gal floors both of them and when she was about to finish, a shadow appears at great speed and sends her far away, exactly to where the White Dragon is standing.

What happened next well, I won?t describe it because of how pathetic it was. He was fighting Kiri?s White Dragon for god?s sake!!! Who the fuck lowers his guard in front of such a monster!!? Shigeru-san should be glad that the guy didn?t have any interest in him and only trapped him in a water prison. It was then that the princess woke up, she was injured but still trying to fight, something within me was trying to make fun of her but it was then that a new feeling appeared, the need to stop her and solve all of this by myself but I could not bring myself to intervene...Her life?s not in danger yet.

The battle resumes and as expected, she is getting her ass handed to her over and over. Yet she keeps  going up to fight, with every blow she receives a part of me is getting some sort of insane entertainment, such a  good feeling, so good it is sickening to the point I want to throw up. I see her will power and a part of me is telling me to enter there and cut off the head of that albino bitch, to go there and torture her for each wound the princess could have gotten. My muscles get tense every instant that passes and I am getting ready to enter the fray and spill some enemy?s blood. Abruptly I observe how she starts to fight back, her eyes have changed: scarlet red irises are showing, glowing fiercely in the middle of the night; a black tomoe appearing  too. announcing that her blood as a pure Uchiha finally reacted to the situation. Her Sharingan was awakened.

But i can?t relax! Both kunoichi launch themselves against each other in a battle that seems to be more even than before, but that woman shows once again that the princess is no match by landing a new blow. She kicks it up a notch and now is starting to gain terrain for a second time; before she could keep going on, the princess uses a very simple tactic and tries to burn her to ashes with a fire ball. Idiot, why is  she sitting?! The opponent managed to dodge it a little!! Then from behind, a new kick sends the princess rolling away; that gal with the tight clothes is smiling, making fun of whatever the princess thought could have accomplished and then she dashes for the kill.

Without thinking twice I use all of my leg strength to run, take the princess and use the body replacement technique only to appear again on the roof of the shrine. The dark clouds start to go away revealing my identity.

"You did an splendid job, princess"I say, praising her efforts although they were futile to some extent, I can visualize the burns on the left leg and stomach of the woman.

"Ak-kun....?"she whispers, I want to apologize for not intervening before but my pride won?t let me, and that is because I don?t regret having witnessed the show. I enjoyed it and that makes this feeling of guilt even stronger. My muscles are completely rigid, I can see one or two veins standing out in my arms.

"Don?t worry, I?ll take care of everything." I say once she is already unconscious, hopefully she won?t remember a thing when she wokes up. With a jump I reach Reika-sama and leave the princess and her friend?s unconscious bodies to her. She looks at me confused but I smile so she understands that I am on her side. I am mad, mad at myself, mad at them. Slowly my thirst for blood starts to flood out of me and I get ready to fight.


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 30, 2014)

*Zell Kazama
Think!Like!A!Man! With Black Mamba(tiny print because...well you know black people)*

The pitter-patter of this young man’s heart had never been louder, the fire stoked within his loins had never burned brighter, and his mind had never been fractured into more pieces. His mind was more like a mirror that had been smashed into different pieces as different synapses of his brain fired and different scenarios were conjured up in his mind. For young Zell the first problem was evident, it was Mixed Bath. The sight of Edie’s pink lace bra had made him almost drop dead from the sheer excitement. His heart had still been recovering from that “trauma” and now he was going to see all three girls with less clothing.  Zell closed his eyes and he was now transported somewhere in his mind.












A potato headed bald, dark skinned man, with a mustache, wearing strange clothes appeared in front of him. Strange was probably the wrong word as they weren’t strange more like foreign. The black man stood behind a podium, as did Zell; he was on a game show of all things. Now this was all in his head but still.



“I’m your host *Black Mamba!* And this is Think! Like! A! *Man!*”

The invisible crowd started to cheer for the host as he shouted and paused after every word in the show’s title. He went through his cue cards before setting a serious gaze on Zell.

“I should come over there and smack the taste out *ya *mouth. You* must* be outta *ya* god dang mind *boi*.”

Zell didn’t really know what to say, to be honest he was afraid of the hallucination that was brought on by himself.

“For starters son, you don’t even need to go in the *hot* spring. Don’t know why you wouldn’t. You like *girls right*?”

Zell just nodded yes at the black man he didn’t want to get pimp slapped by a figment of his imagination so he didn’t dear open his mouth.

“Roll your tongue back in too your god dang mouth and *Think! Like! A! Man!*”

The host was right, there were horn dogs that would kill for this opportunity, hell this would be enough to make a savant of slacking, such as himself, want to jump through hoops. Was it right to pass up this chance? For someone that went with the flow would not going in be going against the flow? 

“But wait… I still need to get Edie alone to talk about how suspicious Asami is, right?”

*SLAP*

Zell was on the ground his cheek throbbing with a red hand print across it.

“You get that *fine hunnie* alone and you want to talk? God damnit boi. I oughta slap the shit out of your *daddy*. You get your ass up, take off your clothes, and start *Thinking! Like! A! Man!*”

Zell got to his feet a new look of determination in his eyes. The angry black man had talked some sense into him, he needed to prepare himself and go into that hotspring.

“Thank you angry black gameshow host wearing a second tier designer suit. I know what I have to do now.”

The gameshow set had melted away as he was back at the entrance, well not really the entrance outside, more like the one inside. You see Zell had gone into a kind of catatonic shock in the real world so Asami dragged him by the collar of his shirt.

“You really are a weird kid you know that?”

Zell just nodded as she finally released him. His mien had changed somewhat now and she was sure what had been on her mind.

“You know I wasn’t going to let you avoid going into that hot spring, right?”

Zell just nodded again as he was now mentally prepared for what would come next, or so he thought….​


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Mar 30, 2014)

*Shiryu*

Shiryu frowned as Bob pranced by Aoshi and himself, heading off into a bitterly cold morning in naught but a kimono.

_This guy..._

Shiryu held his tongue and followed the man on the way out of the village. As they passed by the last hut, Shiryu saw the fire-chief he had spoken to the previous evening. The man affixed them with a silent, stony smile and Shiryu waved. It was an eerie sight as mist swirled about the old man. Before long, Crook Rock village was behind them, and they were on the road they were on the previous day.

As they reached the bridge, the site of the battle the previous day. Shiryu scanned about, half apprehensive that someone would jump out again, perhaps acquaintances of the men Aoshi and he had beat up the day before. The was nothing. Just patch of scarred earth where the fire jutsu and scorched the ground and part of the bridge. Shiryu stopped halfway across the bridge and looked down at the river below. The bandit's scythe had been taken away from by the Amegakure security forces, but Shiryu's roningasa, which had been cut from his head during the battle was no where to be seen, presumably washed away by the river.

_Damn... I liked that hat_ he thought, subconsciously pawing at his messy hair which was now exposed to the elements. The healing wound on his forehead itched a bit, and he continued on, following after Bob and Aoshi.


----------



## Laix (Mar 30, 2014)

_Edie Nakano_

LIQUID TIME
​
_What was she doing?_

This was completely out of character, but the young Nakano heiress was determined. She felt so agitated, so humiliated. For years she'd felt all of these things and more. 

Useless. Pathetic. Weak. Cowardly.

She might lose. No, she _will_ lose. Unless this dog's bark was worse than her bite, she was sure to give Edie more than just a black eye. But the pretty blonde was a genin now, a kunoichi. 

"You're that eager to get your head busted? No "petty shit"?" 

A foot more of space was gone between them as her opponent closed in.

"Girl, listen to your maid, this isn't what you want at all. 'Cause truth be told, if you wish to continue, I plan on rag dolling you."

"*Bring it on!*" Edie's sudden bravery shocked the crowd. Frustrated tears began to trickle down her already tear-stained cheeks as her fists shook uncontrollably. 

"You're just a bully, nothing more or less! You're underestimating me just because of my appearance... You think _'oh, she's just a pretty young girl. I'll snap her with ease.'_"

Edie took a deep breath, wiping away any trace of tears from her rosey cheeks.

"Well... you're _wrong!_ I'm stronger than that... _I swear I am..._" The last part of her sentence was almost inaudible, falling from a boast of power to muttered question of power. 

Was she that powerful? Did she have what it takes to beat her? To even land a hit on her?

"Miss Nakano, please! You don't want to do this! She looks out of your league, Nakano-hime!"

Just as her mother used to always say-

"You never know until you try."

Charged with confidence and adrenaline, Edie pulled her right fist back and swung for a straight hook to her challenger's face with a feminine grunt. However, as predicted by many of the bystanders, the intimidating woman sidestepped it effortlessly and grabbed Edie's offending wrist with her right hand and the petite blonde's forearm with her left.

Alisa gasped in horror, trying to run in to separate the two before serious damage was done to the girl in her care. If Mr. Nakano found out that Edie was hurt while under her watch, she'd probably lose more than her job.

"Wait, stop! Please, no more!!"

"--!!!"

*CRUNCH*

The strangest thing was is, despite such a gruesome injury, Edie didn't scream. Only a light grunt was heard as she winced in pain.

Falling to the floor, her beach blonde locks fell after her and covered her body like a blanket as she lay in agony. Half of her right forearm was bent at a 60 degree angle, and while most would be rolling on the ground, begging for medical attention and screaming for the mercy of the gods, something truly remarkable was witnessed that left everyone present in shock.

The bone sticking out of her arm began to correct itself. 

No handseals. No chakra. No third party force. 

The bone snapped back into her arm and the bleeding began to stop. The wound was still there, but it was looking more like a paper cut than a serious injury.

"Edie... _Not you too..._"

​


----------



## Laix (Mar 30, 2014)

_Edie Nakano_
​Thankfully, and really thankfully - Ryoko couldn't have thanked enough gods in the world for this - the changing rooms were segregated. 

 The Hyuga needed a little chat with the Nakano anyway.

As the girls took a right for their changing rooms, Edie glanced over her shoulder to see Asami dragging Zell by the collar. She let out a slight giggle at the boy. He was so socially awkward with girls, he was very typical for a boy his age. Yet, something was different about him. She didn't have the urge to knock him out every time he spoke and didn't feel like he was always staring at her breasts. Maybe her first friend could be on the cards here.

"So," Ryoko began, selecting a shelf and remembering it's name. Her hands then peeled at the waistline of her lycra shorts and began to drag them down her legs. "Edie, what do you think of the team? And bare in mind, I'm _only_ talking to you because there's nobody else here, and I at least know you enough to hate you."

"Ha," Edie gave a dismissive shrug and chose her shelf opposite Ryoko's. The girls were back to back, getting undressed. She started by untying her hair and then took off her damp vest. "Likewise. I still think you're a bitch."

"And I still think you're a slab of past-its-sell-by-date meat!"

The sharp-tongued Hyuga was down to just her panties as she folded up her black bra with the rest of her clothes.

"Anyway, answer the question. What do you think of him?"

Edie paused for a moment, leaving her hands lingering at the laces of her shoes. What did she think of him? She had to ask herself that a couple times, trying to generate a coherent answer. It was just a dozen adjectives and memories tied to those adjectives flying through her mind in response.

_He's funny. No, he's awkward. A bit thirsty. Or is that just because of how I present myself? He's not very flirty. We have something in common, although its rather tragic. He understands a part of me I can't share. He's nice to me, he doesn't call me names--_

"_Well?_"

"He's... He's okay. I'll have to wait and see before passing judgement," Edie replied, untying her shoes and placing them neatly on her shelf next to her folded shorts and hoodie. "We have something in common at least... And he's not as vagina-hungry as some of the guys at the Academy."

Ryoko smirked a little at her last remark, then quickly wiped it away when she realised she was being nice to Edie. 

"What about you, hmm Ryoko?"

"Ah! Um..." Ryoko tried her hardest to hide her sheepish smile but she wasn't fooling Edie. 

"When I say something, I'm right. I'm always right, and when I say that you have the hots for Zell, I'm right. But come on, you just met him?" Edie stripped off her bra, leaving only her panties to go. "Then again, you was never one for first dates! Heheh..."

Ryoko turned to stone and her face went pale with embarrassment. Edie was referencing a certain event in a pool locker room that she walked in on, and she should've known that even a month later the girl wouldn't forget.

"Q-Quiet, meat!" She flung the last of her clothes off and dumped them on her shelf without caring for how they looked. Picking up her towel and wrapping it around her body, she rubbed shoulders with Edie who was doing the same, still smiling smugly. "At least I'm still not a virgin!"

Ryoko barged past Edie as she headed towards the hot springs, leaving a parting comment. 

"Just think of all the attention you get but clearly none of them want to sleep with you or marry you! I wonder why~~~?"

"_*SHUT UP!!*_" Edie quickly wrapped her towel around her, but it unfortunately didn't quite fit around her breasts. They were already squashed against her chest, with the knot of the towel covering her nipple on her left side and the rest from there to her upper thigh exposed as a slit in the towel. 

Just before she went after her, she noticed Asami finally walk into the changing rooms after what was about ten minutes since the girls first entered.

Edie questioned in her mind why Asami had only just decided to walk in now. Was she with Zell? Was she listening in on their conversation? Is she really a man and didn't want the girls to see her penis? 

Whatever it was, the Nakano shrugged it off and dashed off to drag the Hyuga's hair out.​


----------



## Cjones (Mar 30, 2014)

*Marietta/Masami*
*Konoha/Shopping District*

Everyone around looked on in awe as the child of Nakano's arm began to pop back in place. Whisper could be heard wondering what type of power this was and how impressive it was for a girl like her. Even Marietta found herself slightly taken aback, but not by the power. Masami who stood off to the side too held of look of shock, her hand covering her mouth, yet the ability itself wasn't what she was shocked by. What the two kunoichi were shocked by was how the familiarity of seeing such a thing before there eyes. 

_"That's the same power as...are they related?/It's the same as...but they can't be related!?"_

Well, for Marietta, regardless of such a phenomenon this should be more than adequate lesson for the girl. The originally plan, as with all others, was to simply whip her ass causing such a problem _and _ pissing her off. But there was something about this growing situation that began to make Marietta feel weary of the whole ordeal. It was probably her crying. She hadn't been in a fight where people start crying before hand.

"Marietta-san...I think that might be enough." Masami spoke up as she walked over to Edie's side.

Folding her arms back underneath her chest, she took a step back.

"First let's get something straight here girl. I don't care how you look; in fact, you could have been a boy, a man, or a woman. I would have whipped your ass regardless for starting shit with me. Start shit, get bit, capisce?" Marietta announced to not just Edie, but _everyone_ in the area. 

"I'm sorry it came to this, do you have any family that lives here?" Masami asked a sly of way of probing for information. The ability she showed was so much like another, but she was always he was the only one capable of such a thing without it being a specialized technique.

So who exactly was she?​​


----------



## Laix (Mar 30, 2014)

_Edie Nakano_
LIQUID TIME​ 
"I'm sorry it came to this, do you have any family that lives here?"

 The much more approachable of the two asked with her arms folded below her chest as Alisa comforted Edie. Her blue eyes glanced up at the woman for a moment before looking back down at the ground.

 "Family? I... I..."

 "Indeed she does."

 A deep voice with power and authority bursts everyone's bubble. The crowd let out gasps and huffs as they separated like the red sea to allow this man through.

 Edie couldn't look at  had arrived, while Alisa breathed a sigh of relief.

 He was a tall gentleman with slicked blonde hair, sharp eyes and a nonchalant but watchful expression. He was tailored with a pressed black suit that fit perfectly around his impressive-for-his-age physique. 

 The crowd began to whisper and gossip upon this sudden turn of events.

_"No way, he's showed up!"
"Can it get even more interesting than this?"
"That Marietta girl, that's her name right? It won't matter anyway. She's dead now..."
"He probably just heard Marietta threaten her! She's finished!"
_​ 
"Nakano-San! I'm so happy to see you!" Alisa jumped up from comforting Edie to greet her employer, who moved straight past her to approach his daughter and the woman asking her questions.

 "Stand up, child."

 Natsu Nakano's voice was cold and snappy like a slightly relaxed military general. He seemed calm but you could tell he wasn't happy. Standing at well over 6 foot tall, he kept his hands behind his back as he waited for his daughter to follow his command.

 But stand up she did not. She remained on the floor, her legs dirty and muddy from the ground and dry blood staining her arm.

 "I said, _*stand up!*_"

 Shaking with fear, Edie slowly arose from the ground. She only reached up to his chest, so making eye contact with him would not be subtle. The silent blonde avoided looking at him at all costs, preferring to stare at the ground where she just sat.

 _*SLAP*_

 In an instant, he struck his own daughter across the face with a single hand, the other still remaining formally behind his back. You could hear a pin drop in this shopping district. Everyone reclined in shock at what Mr. Nakano, a name with heavy weight not just in Konoha but neighbouring villages just did to his only blood.

 All that could be heard was the panted breath of Edie Nakano, who was beyond humiliation at this point.

 "And you," Natsu turned his attention to Marietta and her companion who, although less the latter, had been on the receiving end of Edie's outbursts. "I'd watch yourself around here. Konoha doesn't follow any diplomatic immunity laws, and I don't take kindly to disturbance of the peace in my hometown."​


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 30, 2014)

*Uchiha Akaya*

_Superiority_
​"Hmmm...so you finally get to appear, boy. I was wondering when would you come out, but aren?t you a bit cruel? If you had joined the fun before those girls wouldn?t have gotten beaten so badly."the brown haired man with the cigar said at Akaya, who was looking intensely at the girl, the man and his clone. The small amount of light  provided by the natural satellite of the earth allowed to see the cold and empty eyes the Uchiha boy possessed; deep gray orbs like a bottomless pit. He was staring, this time the kid wasn?t talking, he wa sjust waiting for a chance to move. 

"Neee, Rau-chan. Who is this seaweed-head? Is he a friend of yours?"Sakuya asked to the White Dragon, Akaya didn?t know if she was playing dumb or if she was really that sort of idiot. Fixing her scarlet eyes on the Uchiha lad, she notices his expression, obviously he is mad."Neee, boy. Will you play with me too? That girl right there looks dead!"she said acting angrily and puffing out her cheeks as sign of a tantrum. Such idiocy should be a sin. Seeing that the black-haired kid won?t answer, Narumi Sakuya speaks once again "If you don?t answer I will get mad!"she said and sprinted at max speed towards Akaya. The albino chick was fast, he had to acknowledge that but...

"Not fast enough"he whispered. Next thing the white-haired female felt was how some sort of invisible force crashed against her face, blood started to come out from her nose and she was sent back two meters. Once she reincorporated, she managed to see Akaya standing in the same spot but this time with his arm stretched forming a fist."In your condition ya can?t do shit against me...get outta here, gal"he finally said. If she were at her max she could have been a troublesome opponent but after her fight with both genins her stamina was low and even though little, the damage caused by manami was affecting her one way or another.

The man watching everything from behind formed a curve with his lips as a small chuckle came from him. He was annoying and terrifying, even with his current killing mood, Akaya couldn?t stop his brain from shouting him to run away, to escape as fast as he could other way he would definitely die in that place; if that chick didn?t feel it probably it was because being a complete retard became a blessing for her. Then the white Dragon Spoke.

"Fall back, Sakuya. This boy is stronger than you. Why don?t you go back?  Go get what we were talking about, it should be somewhere inside the shrine" he says calmly but by the expression in the face of the girl one could say that apparently he was mad. Without talking back, Narumi ran into the shrine to look for whatever tehy were talking about. Akaya notices how Reika wants to go and stop her but her body is numb, he would have to take back whatever they may obtain from there if it is important enough for the kind and pacific woman to show such a face.

"I?m surprise dthat you escaped from the undergound dungeon. and even more, just with one movement you showed me that you?re better than Sakuya. Tell me ,boy. Who are you and what are you doing here?"the brown-haired man asked seriously. Deep within his being, there was something telling him that the lad befor ehim was hiding something, that he was more than what he has demonstrated.

"Who I am does not matter. why I am here...I must pay ya back for this."Akaya mentioned, referring to the wounds that his princess acquired. He must be crazy if he thought about facing a monstruous opponent like the one in fron of him but currently his anger was clouding part of his judgement despite his apparently calm behaviour. He was eager to take that man?s body and pierce through his heart with his hand. The killing intent flowing from the jinchuuriki is easily felt by his new opponent whose smile becomes wider.

"You looked like a smart kid back in your cell. Tell me, did you discover what we are planning?"the rouge shinobi from Kiri asked, the Uchiha boy only nodded. Behind them both, Shigeru is hearing the conversation in awe; he didn?t expect the boy to appear, much less to know that he was trapped in a cell for the past three days and even more, that he knew about their enemies? plan." Very good. Now a new question. Do you think you can defeat me?" Akaya closed his eyes and took a deep breath.

"No, I don?t need to take rumours about you to notice that you are superior to me in every aspect. If I were to challenge you now, most likely I would die, you would kill me without a doubt. But..."that "but" is what made the missing-nin to stop"Rumours say you like to play with your prey, and the way that wench fights just confirms it as I assume you?re the one who trained her..."the host of Nibi cleared to the opponent as he adopted a fighting stance, the little rascal was just showing off about his particular trail of thought.

"Superiority is not always what decides a fight. What about playing a little with me? White Dragon-san"

"hmm...Smartass


----------



## Cjones (Mar 30, 2014)

*Marietta/Masami*
*Konoha/Shopping District*

_"So...this is her father?"_ Masami observed. 

The man exuded a very powerful and dignified aura, one could tell he was a man of great material wealth and political power. With him here, and with his daughter looking the way she is, this could go very badly. This whole situation just seemed to become more of a mess as time went by as he steadily approached them, eventually stopping right at his daughter. 

"Stand up, child." His voice was particularly harsh and icy, for a man speaking to his daughter you'd expect something a bit warmer. But Edie didn't move, causing the roar it, jolting everyone never at his sudden increase in tone and silencing the entire area. The Senju quietly observed the girl, who looked down right defeated, shakily rise to her feet and then:

_*SLAP*_

It was loud, the meeting of flesh hitting flesh, which made Masami even wince a little. Honestly she felt quite horrid for what Edie was going through right now and wanted to do something, but she knew it wasn't her right. A glance over to Marietta showed her rather stoic and uninterested in the whole thing. 

_"If only Hisashi were here...maybe this situation wouldn't have ended like this." _She thought. 

"And you," Natsu turned his attention to Marietta and her companion.

"...?" She quirked in eyebrow in response. 

"I'd watch yourself around here. Konoha doesn't follow any diplomatic immunity laws, and I don't take kindly to disturbance of the peace in my hometown."

"...Is that a th-" Abuprtly her statement ended as Masami gasped and pointed behind her.

"Hisashi! Don't do such a thing behind her back!" She yelled. Quicker than one could blink Marietta twirled around, fist cocked, ready to sock the silver haired one into oblivion...only to notice no one was there? 

"We're rather sorry Natsu-sama, everything just kinda spun outta control from a slight misunderstand." Politely she apologized. The man seemed to accept it, though he seemed rather cold about it.

"Also, if you don't mind. I have a question." The young Senju began. With the father here, this was as good a time as any to ask about his family and he'd know more about it than his daughter would.

"Do you have...any other relatives outside of those who bear the name Nakano?"


​​


----------



## Kei (Mar 30, 2014)

_Outskirts of Fuzen_

The first week was hell and Zyana was thinking along the line of adjusting to the new life. She lived with Emiya Kiritsugu, the man in all black, the viper, and in a way her savior. He was a chain smoker, and she had to live with it, anytime she looked at him while smoking he always said rude things like there was the door. His personality was very rough around the edges, and not only that his living habits, and when she first arrived the whole place was a dusty mess. Things were piled against the floor, she was surprised that he managed to get around such a junky place, and she was even caught off guard by where she was going to sleep.

He laid her right next to all his guns and ninja weapons, and if she had rolled over in her sleep she swore that a kunai would be her undoing. 

“I want you to develop a relationship with the weapons you see here.” He told her before he left her again, “They should be the first thing you see in the morning and the last thing you see at night, because one day they’ll be the ones that will save you or kill you.”

And it became so, Zyana slept next to them all, because it was the only things that comfort her at night when she was plagued with nightmares. The cold metal of the gun, or she’ll become enthralled with the sharpness and shape of a kunai.  They were like her versions of teddy bears, but they could kill her if she held them wrong. 

It was weird living with Emiya because he was a hired hand, many times he would leave her on her own, and his only rule for that was to lock the door behind her when she left out the house. At first she wanted to wait up for him and some nights she would position herself against his desk that he had right there in the middle of the living room, so the first person he’ll see was her, but she stopped that. Because every time she did it, he would kick her awake, and tell her to move back in the weapon room until she was able to name every weapon in there…

At this point she could name seventy five of the weapons that were in there out of the hundred that she counted in that room.

“Kiritsugu…” She called out to him as she ran her hands ran along the lines of a handgun, the lightest of all the guns he owned but heavier than any actual ninja weapons, “When do we start training?” 

“Whenever I become free…” He said as he went through paper work, Zyana frowned and he noticed it, “You don’t even know the basics so when we start training you know I’m going to have to put you through hell….”

Week two was when he kept that promise, but Zyana knew no versions of pain until she started to train under him. The way he tore into her body as it was like a sheet of paper, many times Zyana contorted in way she didn’t think it was possible. Although she didn’t complain not once, even when she broke her leg and he automatically healed it only to break it again. 

In those two weeks she broke both of her arms, her legs broken many of times, he had a thing for going after legs, and then he went after her body. Her ribs broken, her jaw, shoulder blade, one training secession he punched her so hard that she threw up.  Each and every time she went through that hell, he would only heal her up so tomorrow they can do it again.

Today was no different, Zyana had finished her training and this time she only felt that he had damaged a couple of organs…

“Well then…We can start the literal training.” Emiya said as he performed his healing jutsu, it was a high ranking one but it took a shit load of time to actual do, “Once I come back from my next job we will start real training.”

Zyana groaned, “This wasn’t real?”

“No, I needed you to unlock your chakra, and then see how that affected your body over the course of the week. You have been coming at me with your own strength and that is good enough. Once I come back we will see what’s your element and start training you in the area where you can do good in.”

Zyana released a painful groan, so this wasn’t real training this was him playing around, and that thought kind of scared her. The man named Emiya was a scary man, no matter which way she put it there was no man scarier than the man she called teacher. 

“Also start studying up on clans, I’ll quiz you on it and if you do well then I’ll take you out on the field.” He said as the light dimmed from his hand. Zyana got up and she felt ten times better, though she knew that this was more of a miracle that she can at least a day without breaking anything.

“You promise?” Zyana asked, “We can go out on the field together, you’ll take me on a job?”

Emiya scratched the back of his head, “Yeah, we are going to do it if only you can get the questions I ask right and after that full week of training. That means day and night, if I see you slacking then you aren’t going.”

Zyana clapped her hands together and rocked side to side, “I’ll study hard! I promise Kiri!!” She told him, “I’ll study really hard until you come back!”


----------



## Chaos Theory (Mar 30, 2014)

*Zansatsu|Genin|Sunagakure*

*[Apartment, Sunagakure]​*​
[A Look into the Past]​
_-

 "Here you go son, I need to go help your mother get the back rooms stocked and put back together." A middle age man with a bald spot on the back of his head bent down on a knee and handed his young son a pair of marionettes. The pair, a male and female, were finely sculpted with care. The string were the finest twine that the father could afford. Dressed up the duo looked like a couple. The boy grinned as he wrapped his chubby fingers around the crosses.  "Now, I want you to practice with those two until I get back, then we'll see if you can be part of the show next time." the man says laying a hand on the boy's head.  "Okay daddy!" the boy exclaims as he starts to play with the puppets. A smile forms on his father's face as he pulled himself back to his feet. Muffled words come from the back pulling the man's attention toward the waiting room door,  "Yeah, I hear you Kotone, I'm heading back now." is spoken loudly. Turning he give a last nod to his son.

In a corner Satoshi stood his arms were crossed over his chest as he watched the man leave the large open room. As the door to the back hallway closes his eyes fall to the boy and his eyes close. * "Do you not realize that this is the last time you'll see your parents?"* he asks aloud as the boy played a scene out. The air was so light and cheerful, the kid had no cares. No burdens, just the joy of being a able to make his father happy. But those chubby little fingers weren't meant for such finely crafted dolls as these and the slick surface of the cross falls from the boy's left hand. Pulling himself from the wall Satoshi starts to walk toward the boy as the cross splinters into pieces. A look of horror crosses the child's face as he sat the other down. Moving to scoop the parts up the child stops as the door violently creaks and burst inward. Shattered glass and curled aluminum fly into the room scaring the floor and walls. But the boy now scared speechless was fine as the shadow of a woman appeared over him.

Satoshi squats to the damaged puppet as the woman pulled her hood from her head.  "Key-Kiyoko?" is stuttered the woman looks down and smiles,  "You have to come with me Satoshi." she calmly states holding her hand out. But the child looked confused and hesitated. In that moment time is lagged enough that three Jonin of the Sand appear in the room. The leader gripped a bloody Kunai in one hand as the other was held out in a receiving manner, "Hand the child over old woman." Kiyoko narrowed her one good eye on the three as the young Satoshi flew to her leg,  "Get behind me child." is calmly stated. Looking over the splintered cross Satoshi pulled a glance to the woman that had saved his life. * "Was I really worth saving Kiyoko?"* he questions as the other two Jonin pulled Kunai of their own. "Listen woman, this doesn't have to involve you. Send the boy over and this whole matter will be over", "Don't make any promises to her, she's seen us and she knows we can't allow her to leave." the lead Ninja barks at his subordinate.

The Ninja fidgets but quickly regains his composure, "I'll only ask you once more, hand the child over and I'll make you death painless.",  "You'll do no harm to this child, now I will give you one chance. Leave this place now and not look back and I'll allow you to live." is counter offered as she held an arm in defense of the young child. Dropping the splintered wood Satoshi stands and looks at the Jonin as they looked to one another. They had no idea who this woman was. And that was a fatal mistake on their parts. "Get her..." as the order is given Kiyoko and the young Satoshi are gone.  She reappears alone next to the furthest of the three man cell. An acupuncture needle is plunged into the man's neck. With a twist she pulls it out and tosses it. Even with a single eye her accuracy was nothing short of perfect. Flying through the eye hole of the Anbu mask the man furthest from her pulls his hand to his face while reeling in pain. 

One dead, the other occupied that left the leader to take on the older woman. Pulling his hands together he starts to form seals, but Kiyoko is quicker,  "Sand Clone Jutsu" she lowly states. From the floor and outside sand whips in forming clones of the woman. All form seals as the man formed his own Shadow Clones. His eyes widen as he watch their hands begin to glow with Chakra. "Medical Ninjutsu?" he asks  "With enough skill child even the arts of healing can be honed as a weapon." Satoshi sighed after examining the mask he drops it as what little that he remembered from the fight began to play out._

In a cold sweat Satoshi sets up in his bed roll. Pulling a hand to his face he pants, they were worse some nights. This was one of those nights. Looking to the clock he'd set, One of them mornings. This time it was just a little over three hours of sleep. And it was starting to get to him when the nightmares came. Standing he walks to the closest bookshelf. His hands push a couple shorter books aside. There a tattered gray box sat. It was big enough to hold a pair of shoes and nothing more. Pulling it out Satoshi heads over to his table. Moving gears, magnifying glasses, tools and other odds and ends out of the way he sets it down. Soon he pulls his chair up and takes a sit. Simply folding his hands into this lap he stares at the box as if he were second thinking his choice to do this. Even to him there were some things that logic could not explain away. Emotion that he couldn't control. Feelings that boiled in the pit of his stomach. 

Slowly a hand reaches, shaking at first but quickly growing resolute. With a soft pat he grabs the lid of the box and pulls it free. Within were packing noodles. Sifting through the protective material he pulls out one then two Marionettes, the same from his dream. The male's cross was still splintered and he sighs while setting them back into the package. Allowing his fingers to drum aimlessly he sat deep in thought with not the first thing on his mind to speak of. Why did things in life turn the way they do sometimes. Thinking on it, if his parents had survived ... what would be today? A entertainer? A Doctor? Who knows, now he sits as trained killer of the very village that took his future from him.  "What do I do dad... mom?" 

_-Later_ 

Dressed in his Puppeteer Body suit Satoshi sat on a bench not too far from Setsu-Sensei's house. He fumbled with the orders that had been given to him that led to his battle with Tadashi and he mulled over every aspect of that fight and really every instant since then. His green eyes wandered the dusty streets while a light breeze whipped up dust devils. Closing his eyes he lays a hand on Doru whom was wrapped in his cloak and laying beside him.  "How does one change the future for the better? Logic? Or compassion?"


----------



## Sumon (Mar 30, 2014)

*Shinomori Aoshi*

Aoshi chewed every bit of rice silently, not leaving single rice untouched. Despite it being cold and nothing fancy, he appreciated the hell of it. So did his stomach, which stopped making rumbling sounds as soon as the food had been swallowed. Upon finishing this meal, Aoshi left the dirty bowl on a rectangular, human-sized wooden sign welcoming to Crook Rock village that had been passed on their way out of the village. The bowl belonged to the village and the boy had no further use of it whatsoever. 

Now all of his attention was put to travelling. Aoshi found himself in the middle, in front of Shiryu but behind Bob. Although it would have been safer for one of the ninjas to be leading, Aoshi didn?t bother suggesting it and just went with the current formation as he felt there wouldn?t be any danger this time. 

The boy was calm in the sunny morning, enjoying the silence and nature. Birds flew high in the sky above them while making clucking sounds. A slight smell of sweat was coming from Aoshi, who hadn?t had a shower for over a day. And he did sweat and got dirty quite a lot in that period of time. Nevertheless, the boy didn?t stop the group as wasting time was not a priority, but escorting Bob was. Though, he did exercise a thought of jumping into a river for a quick swim as the group was passing Grass and Rain Bridge. 

Aoshi didn?t turn his head a single inch while at the field of the last fight; he just walked at the same pace with memories of the fight flashing in his head. He was glad the encounter with mysterious men did happen, because it had helped the boy realize the real purpose of living. 

Having passed the bridge, the trio entered a strange green forest. Trees were high like skyscrapers with big inedible mushrooms growing out of them. The branches and leaves were so thick, that they completely isolated the sunlight from the inhabitants of the forest, casting a huge shadow across the whole forest. 

A few squirrels ate a nut in the group?s way before running away when the distance apart each other was closed, not leaving the nut behind. A snake slithered on a tree mushroom, eyeing a timid rabbit on the ground. Birds sang from high up the trees, creating a pleasant atmosphere for nature lovers.

 Bob, irritated by the lack of socializing, decided to break the ice and speak up with a very taunting question: ?Aoshi-kun, Shiryu-kun, whatta think who?d win an all out fight between you two? My money is on you, Aoshi.? Bob declared after turning his oval head around, trying to see the face expression of both ninjas. He was dying from boredom and thought a fight would be very amusing. Being a professional cards player, the fat man thought he?d be able to cause an argument by underestimating Shiryu, who had done a better job at fighting the mysterious enemies before.

The question caught Aoshi by surprise, though he wasn?t too fazed by such statement. He did thought of himself as a superior ninja, but an unnecessary and meaningless fight against a fellow villager was in no plans of his. 

?Now, now. Ain?t your mouth too wide even for a big fellow like you?? Aoshi responded indirectly, remaining calm and passive.


----------



## Laix (Mar 30, 2014)

_Edie Nakano_
LIQUID TIME​
Edie couldn't believe what had happened but she was far too ashamed, far too humiliated from the ordeal to_ dare_ say a word against her father. When he was like this, his presence was enough to make the loud-mouthed and obnoxious Nakano heiress quieter than a mouse.

 Somehow, that one slap hurt more than Marietta snapping her bone out of her body.

 "We're rather sorry Natsu-sama," Marietta's acquaintance was playing a similar role to Alisa, apologising on behalf of their companion for their actions. "Everything just kinda spun outta control from a slight misunderstanding." 

 The Nakano Kingpin accepted it with a nod, his hands firmly behind his back. Soon, two men arrived in an orderly manner dressed in black suits with black sunglasses covering their eyes. They looked almost identical with simple, clean-cut brunette locks, an athletic build and roughly 6 feet in height, give or take. One of them helped Edie to her feet while the other picked up all the bags Alisa was struggling with with ease.

 "I too am sorry for my daughter's behaviour." He glanced at his girl for just a second before looking to random members of the crowd and then finally the woman speaking to him. "I assure you, the Nakano family is ashamed and she does _not_ represent how we normally carry ourselves."

 "Also, if you don't mind. I have a question - Do you have... any relatives outside of those who bear the name Nakano?"

 Edie's ears twitched when she mentioned 'relatives'. She glanced up at the woman with a startled face before looking back at her father. The names of her mother and brother were subconsciously mouthed before she realised what she was doing. 

 It was all too painful. Her chest couldn't take it anymore. She felt like she was going to fall to the ground and cry for eternity. There was so much she had to let out but she'd shamed herself enough to last a lifetime in just twenty or so minutes.

 Natsu didn't answer immediately. He narrowed his already sharp slits for eyes, wondering what she was doing asking such a personal question after barely being acquainted.

 "No," He answered firmly. "The Nakano family is an... exclusive one. There aren't any extended family."

 The saddest part was, he was right. Edie's mother was an only child along with her father, and both of their parents were long dead. It was literally just herself and her father, and we all saw how he treated her just then.

 It was new to be slapped in public like that, _but it wasn't a surprise._

 "Why are you asking me this? Pardon my... wording, but I hardly think that's any of your business, do you?"

 The woman seemed a bit nervous at his response but carried on with what she had to say.

 "No, you see... Just now, your daughter regenerated almost instantly from a wound. Right now, she should be tearing the skies down with her screams but as you can see, she's... _perfectly fine._"

 Edie hid her arm as she mentioned it, her lip still quivering from her father's strike. She was too scared to even speak nicely. She just wanted it to be over.

 She wanted her mother to cuddle her right now, and tell her it's okay. She wanted her mother to whisper into her ear that the Valkyries are forever watching over her.

 Alisa was still in shock at what she had witnessed, for it confirmed a horror that she long hoped wasn't true. 

 Natsu's reaction was different however, almost like a cover up.

 "_Regeneration?_ Well, I have no idea what you're talking about. Come on now Edie, we're going." 

 He did a heel turn and began to make his way away from the area with his guards and Alisa following behind. However, Edie didn't move. As if he had eyes in the back of his head, Natsu Nakano stopped in his tracks and barked another of his commands.

 "Come on child. Don't be a slug."

 "W-Wait..." Edie barely managed to let those words escape her lips. She took a short breath and moved into the woman's personal space to whisper something under her breath."Can you visit me tonight...? I live in the mansion by the coast on the hill. We can talk then."

 Edie saw this as a chance to get the answers she'd seeked for the past three years. She'd known about her regenerative abilities for all that time and, until now, had done a good job of hiding it from her family. With that last request, Edie followed behind her father like an obedient dog.​


----------



## Chaos Theory (Mar 30, 2014)

*Zansatsu|Genin|Sunagakure*

*[Apartment, Sunagakure]​*​
[A New Mission]​
Satoshi sat on the bench and kicked a quagmire of thoughts around in his head, well it was more of a maelstrom of thoughts. His eyes were closed as he thought on the dream he had that morning. He was having a nice quite time, until a most strange puppet popped up aside him. It clattered loudly which almost caused the Genin to fall out of his seat and into the sand.  "!" Surprise was etched over his face while he looked around, when his eyes finally met with the puppet's dead gaze his eyes drupe;  "Really Sensei. You couldn't come so you puppet this puppet here?" is asked aloud. In it's hand, as it lifted it toward Satoshi, a letter can be seen. It was sealed with the seal of Suna which meant it was a mission from the office of the Kazekage.  "Last time I got something similar to this, I had my ass beaten from one end of the training dome to the other." With a cautious hand he reaches out and takes it.

Popping the seal he reads the contents. 

_You are to go to the Village of Fuzen to retrieve important Documentation. Yusetsu has spoken highly of your ability to think on your feet and be level headed. You will meet the carrier there. Do not disappoint.​_
Satoshi furrowed his brow, first he had to walk a cat, now he was a delivery boy?? With a sigh he folds the orders up and slides them into an inner pocket. Looking over his shoulder Satoshi motions with his hand for his puppet. With a bounce Doru bounces over to him. With a yank he pulls the cloak off the puppet and dons it. His painted face takes one last look at the bench he was warming just a second ago,  "Logic is the answer I'll go with at this point." Pulling the hood pass the horns that wrapped his neck he pulls his puppet way. With a muffled tap a walking stick appears while he hunched like an older man. Walking into an alley and vanished with the Body Flicker. 

-

 "I would like a ticket to Fuzen, please." is asked with an elderly voice. The woman behind the doubled paned glass glances up. "May I ask your reason sir?" is asked. Satoshi pulled his hood away. The shriveled face of an old man falls from the inner darkness. Putting a false I.D. on the small afforded ledge he pushes it toward her,  "I've been invited to my Granddaughter's wedding." he replies with a chipper tone, like it was the first good thing to happen to him in years. The attendant smiled, "Oh that is so sweet. Here. I'll buy your ticket for you, it is a special occasion after all." the curvy woman slides his I.D. back along with a two way ticket to Fuzen and back to him. Satoshi bows,  "You know how to make an old man feel young." he says with a large, nearly toothless grin. The girl sweats, "Th-thanks I think..." 

Pulling the hood back over his head Satsohi boards the train. Mulling back over it, the letter didn't have too much information. No description of the material he was picking up nor a name on who he was meeting to get said package.   "This should prove to be somewhat entertaining." 

_-Fuzen_

Satoshi stepped from the car he rode in, Fuzen was far different than Suna. Now he had to figure out who he was supposed to meet. Walking along his cane tapped lightly off the train station's floor.


----------



## Cjones (Mar 30, 2014)

*Masami/Marietta*
*Konoha*

It seemed as if some sort of nerve was hit from the question asked. Truthfully what the man known as Natsu Nakano said was true, it was a personal question that honestly was of no concern to Masami in the slightest, but she was curious. And what didn?t help was after he spoke of not knowing anything about her ?regeneration? and began to leave, Edie herself saw fit to come beside her and whispered inaudibly to all but her. 

Can you visit me tonight...? I live in the mansion by the coast on the hill. We can talk then."

Before the young midnight haired girl could respond, the Nakano heiress was trailing behind her father and all she could see were their backs in the distance.

?That was odd, but what exactly does she want to talk to me about? Could?ve of been about her ability to regenerate?? Masami pondered. Having such an ability wasn?t unheard of, but typically it was only available through the use of specialized techniques that allowed them advanced restoration ability. Even in her family, the famed Hashirama Senju and his granddaughter was able to use such power through Sage Mode along with his granddaughter Tsunade, the greatest medic of her time, who replicated the former ability through the use of her Byakugo. 

?Even Minori-sama is unable to do such a thing, the only person I?ve seen do it is ?? 

?Hey.? Masami fell over from surprise as Marietta suddenly loomed behind her, her voice low and looking none too pleased.  

?You thought playing that joke was funny? You know how I feel about that boy.? Masami took a graceful bow in response as she began apologizing. She had honestly forgot she did such a thing. 

?Please, forgive my rudeness Marietta-san, but I didn?t want the situation to get any harrier than what it was. I?m sorry.? She apologized. A simply sigh followed by an ?okay? was enough to end the entire thing. 

?I heard you ask, so do you think they?re related?? Marietta asked. 

?I can?t really say. There?s never been a mention of a relative who could do that, and her father says that they don?t have any family with different names.? She thought. 

?So it would seem, well goodbye.? She said walking off kind of brushing off the subject entirely. It was something interesting to ponder, but it really wasn?t any of her business. 

?Wait! I?d like to ask you a favor!? Masami yelled after her, making her stop. ?She said she wanted me to meet her at her home and talk.? 

?So??

?_Wow, she really is full of attitude_. Uh, would you mind accompanying me?? 

?Why?? 

?Well, I hate to admit it, but I?m kind of nervous. Such nervousness is unbefitting of a lady, but I have sort of a?thing with meeting people alone.? Masami explained.

?Do you think I really want to go to that bambina?s house? You think she?d really let me in after what I did to her?? Mari replied matter of factly. What person actually lets the person who kicked their ass into their home?

?Well, if she really wants to speak with me now, she?ll let you in. Otherwise I?ll simply have to refuse. So, will you please come with me?? Masami asked with a bow. 

??Alright. You did help me out twice and I believe in repaying my favors.? 

_Later that night?_
Just by the coast, on top of a hill, stood a massively stupid mansion that only those who had far to much money could afford. This place seemed to stretch on forever as two kunoichi, Masami and Marietta, made their way toward an equally massive door. 

?This is quite impressive.? Masami spoke impressed.

?Hmm, my house is about half this size.? 

?Half this size? Are you rich too?? Masami asked with wonder.

?I guess you can say that. Her house is by the coast, and built on a hill, so there?s a lot more room to expand. My house was built to accommodate the area, that isn?t mention we have this natural ecosystem that takes up the vast majority of our space to build, so we didn?t want to disturb that.? It seemed Marietta was use to such a thing as her explanation, while interesting, was spoken rather dryly as if it was just another one of those things. 

Once that made it toward the door the less reserved of the pair bawled up her white gloved hand slammed into the doors frame repeatedly as a knock. Now all they had to do was wait for someone to answer. ​​


----------



## Bringer (Mar 30, 2014)

*Hado Terumi*

Hado walked through the misty streets of Kirigakure as he stuck his hands into his jacket. The boy didn't think it'd be this cold today. He's been living in this village for the past year, it was actually the first place he stumbled upon after he ran away from home. The ivory haired teen was taken in by a man named Kibishii, a rugged looking man who at first intimidated the young shinobi. 

The arrangement was Kibishii would both train him and provide a place to stay, while Hado would do all the cooking, cleaning, and errands. Hado didn't really have a problem with the arrangement, since he'd always help his mother out with such chores. At the moment Kibishii would be gone on some mission, so Hado made sure the house was both spotless and well stocked. 

Seeing as he had nothing to do and nobody to train him, the ivory haired teen decided to go to the training grounds. He's come a long way as a ninja in the past year, so he felt as if he'd be able to effectively train on his own. According to Kibishii the young Terumi was greatly skilled at ninjutsu, but all his other skills were lacking; the word lacking being a understatement of course. 

Just thinking about his shortcomings made Hado want to waste no time at all. Immediately he began sprinting to his desired destination, being careful not to knock into people of course. Embarrassment was on the back of his mind, he must of looked like a fool running through the streets of Kirigakure like a mad man. However he didn't really care much for what people thought of him.

In fact he only cared about one thing. Getting stronger... It wasn't for selfish reasons. He didn't want power to cause destruction. He needed to bring change. All his life Hado has thought the differences between black and white to be trivial matters, and that it wasn't difficult for peace to be achieved. Sure there were some people who would challenge peace and cause discord. He needed that power to stop those people, and protect the innocents. He wanted to keep order. After all as a child he'd always pretend to be a superhero with powers...

Finally he arrived at the training grounds of Kirigakure... Unfortunately he was already panting and winded from all that running. It didn't feel like long to Hado, but time tends to fly when one is lost in thought. After he caught his breath he finally noticed something was going on... More specifically three boys picking on one little girl. The ivory haired boy watched the scene intently.


----------



## Kei (Mar 30, 2014)

Fuzen/ Tolo Caf?


When Zyana first moved here, she had almost fainted at the site. The city was so big, there were building everywhere, and it was completely different from the island! They even had a train! Zyana never seen a train before, she really wanted to ride it when she first saw it, but Emiya didn?t want to waste any more time and they got home pretty quickly so he can report the mission to his client. So whenever she was free enough she loved to go into the city. There was so much to see and do, Zyana could never be bored here, and despite her constant training regimen she always found some way to have a bit of fun.

Even today, with the sun shining down and with a book in her hand, Zyana found a nice little outdoor caf? that sold the most wonderful assortments of cake. Emiya gave her some type of money so she could buy herself food and things, other than that she saw it as a simple allowance. So with just a small amount coming out of her hands, she brought one of the strawberry short cakes that were in a perfect cylinder shape with a side of tea.

Apparently this caf? was a hit with the women and young girls of the city, whenever she looked around she saw mothers with their daughters and girls with their friends, and maybe a few couples here and there. The small chitter chat made perfect background noise for Zyana, because today she was going to read the book about anatomy. It was more of a refresher course since Emiya said he was going to quiz her on certain items, and plus it would be nice to know where to attack now and then.

Placing the book down, Zyana took the tiny spoon and gently cut down directly in the center, the spongy texture of the cake made the cake pop back into original form after cutting. 

?I wonder if Kiri would like this?? She wondered after biting in, despite living with him for two weeks outside his name and occupation she didn?t know much about the man. He was a mystery but she just wondered if it came with the job, would she also become like that? Zyana slowly savored the taste of the cake that was gently rubbing against her tongue, ?He would love this!?

She would order some before she went home, and even if he didn?t like it, she would be one step closer on getting to know the enigma that was Emiya.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Mar 30, 2014)

*Shiryu*



> “Aoshi-kun, Shiryu-kun, whatta think who’d win an all out fight between you two? My money is on you, Aoshi.”



Shiryu's strides slowed to a stop and he frowned, imperceptible behind his re-breather. For all his self restraint up to this point, even he had to admit, Bob was starting to get on his nerves. Shiryu's head cocked to the side and he began looking Bob up and down.

"Woah, woah woah, just a friendly question Shiryu-kun", Bob started. He held his hands up in a placating fashion, waving them about and flashing his dopey grin which Shiryu was also growing weary of. "You young ninjas are competitive aren't you? Isn't that how you become the best? Isn't that how you become strong? It's a cut throat world you know. In order to reach great heights, men must often climb over and on top of each other wouldn't you say?"

"That may be true for some people", Shiryu responded coldly, "but others ascend by dedicating themselves to something greater than themselves, something I suspect you would know little about."

"Oh on the contrary, young shinobi", Bob scoffed, puffing out his chest and winding up for a soliloquy that it seemed he was well practiced in delivering. "I know all about the greater things that men 'dedicate' themselves to... but do you know what I have learned in all my travels and hardships? Those things are a lie. What men think is noble dedication is actually mindless enslavement. Sweating, bleeding and dying to achieve nothing for themselves and those they love."

He walked a bit further on and propped his fists on his hips, staring out at the road ahead. "No young Aoshi and Shiryu, I will not fall for a such a foolish trap. I won't sell my life into slavery so easily. No, I serve a much better master... a much kinder master... ultimately, the most just master: *chance*." He laughed raucously and folded his arms, looking over his shoulder at his two companions. "Everything in life is a gamble. We don't know the outcomes but people struggle against things for certainty instead of just embracing the reality that none of us have control over anything. The whole world is on a boat, spinning helplessly down a whirlpool into an abyss. The only thing we can do, young friends, is have as much fun as we can on the way down!" 

He laughed again and it took all of Shiryu's control to stop from punching him in the face. His grip tightened on his spear, causing the shaft to softly creak under the pressure. "Come, come...", Bob continued, "it's not much farther now..."

Shiryu was so incensed that he didn't notice the slight deviation in the path along which Bob was leading them.


----------



## Bringer (Mar 31, 2014)

*Hado Terumi*

Hado watched intently... Three boys harassing one girl. The sight disgusted him, why much the strong prey on the innocent like that? After a longer inspection he realized that the three boys had the girls doll, and were throwing it at each other as she tried to desperately catch it midair. This went on for a while... and yet Hado just watched?

Why wasn't he intervening? This wasn't right at all... The strong preying on the weak. However what could he do? He wasn't a very talented ninja, all that would happen if that he'd get himself beaten to a pulp. Hado's fist clenched... He talks about how he wants to get strong and bring peace... And yet he's too afraid to break this up?

To his surprise the girl who Hado presumed to be eight pushed one of the boys down to the ground. Correction... The biggest of all three boys down to the ground. The doll had just been thrown to him, but with him on the ground it landed on top of the knocked down boy. 

"Mrs. Sparkle!" Yelled the girl as she grabbed the doll from on top of the boy and began to walk off. Hado didn't know what was more pathetic... The fact that he didn't intervene or the fact that guy just got knocked down by an eight year old. 

*"You bitch!"* Unfortunately the girl didn't get to far as the boy who she had just knocked down recovered and grabbed her by the arm. Instinctively the little girl reached for a kunai.

"If you don't unhand me, I swear to god I'll make you pay!" Shrieked the girl as her face turned red and veins bulged out of her puny neck. There were so many things wrong with this scene... 

The girls threat was all in vain, as the boy enraged effortlessly lifted her by her arm and tossed her. *"Shut up!"* He snarled, clearly embarrassed that an eight year old managed to get an upper hand on him. He and his two other friends regrouped, and began to share some words. 

"Can't believe you got dropped by an eight year old bro." One friend poked fun.

"Yeah... That was pretty pathetic." Another friend added. 

*"Shut the fuck up before I fucking break your jaws."* He threatened. 

The one who initiated the roast put his hands in the air. "What we're just being honest. Anyway you know what you gotta do, right? Teach that dumb bitch a lesson." He turned to the girl, who used the palm of her hands to push herself up.

_"S-Shit! Come on Hado... Move... MOVE!"_ Finally after all this time being so reluctant to intervene, Hado Terumi entered the fray facing the three boys."Three on one isn't fair, even if all participants are girls." Shit why did he say that! Intervening was one thing... But provoking them? In all honestly, Hado was a completely different person when it comes to these kinds of situations. He doesn't know why... Maybe he was born to be a shinobi? Either that or a smartass.

He began to evaluate the situation._"If I play my cards right... Maybe I can make it a one on one."_ This would be his plan. The young shinobi pointed at the three boys. "Any of you ladies man enough for a one on one?" He smiled... To think he was so reluctant to intervene a while ago, but now he was controlling the flow of the situation.

"You two sit back and watch me take this clown out. I'll show you how it's done." One of the boys gave his two friends a thumbs up and a toothy grin. He suddenly began to slowly unsheathe his sword. Shit... Hado didn't notice the sheath on his back! This was getting dangerous. However it was far too late to back out now. 

"Well... What are you waiting for?" Hado said, his words losing their vigor. Uncertainty began to loom over his mind again. The two boys got in their fighting stances.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Mar 31, 2014)

*Zansatsu|Genin|Fuzen*

*[Street Side, Fuzen]​*​
[A New Mission II, The Small Village Life]​
Satoshi slowly made his way down the main street of the small Village his crimson red locks  swing with each slow, deliberate step he took. The light tapping of his cane drew little attention to himself as he made his way to the corner of the street. A young  girl no older than nine, runs up to him. Her light blue hair sways with the bob of her head as he looked up to Satoshi. A smile traced across her face as she looked up and pass the red locks that hung from the man's hood. "Hiya mister!" she states happily. Satoshi's head turns to her,  "Why hello there dear" is the soft reply. "Can I help you across the street mister?" she asks her little hand fires up, she had noticed that he was hunched over and walked with a cane. Satoshi's hood lifts a bit, the child's mother was looking their way. A slow nod give Satoshi permission to let her help, seemed the girl already asked if she could.  "I'd be delighted to have you help sweetie." is stated as his hand rolled form the long sleeve of his robes.

The child takes his bony like hand, "Your hand is kinda cold mister" she blurts then goes red in the face.  "Hm hm hm hm hm" is lightly chuckled,  "When you get my age dear, your circulation isn't what it was in youth." the small girl had no idea what this man was talking about but, "Oh, okay mister. Watch your step." with a gentle tug she leads Satoshi across the small intersection. Setting on the corner of the two streets that the girl took Satoshi too sat a small caf?.  "Tell me dear, is this establishment any good?" from the other sleeve the cane is raised pointing to the building. The girl looked at him... "E-e-estrabrish..brsihmint?"[/color],  "Hm hm hm hm, the caf? dear. Do they have good food?" the light tapping of the cane finished the question. 

The girl brought both hands to her face and stars formed in her eyes and glistened. "They have the best Tea Cake!" she exclaims. Satoshi's head turns to the building. He still didn't have a clue to whom he was supposed to meet, much less anything about this Village. He did note the high level of females hanging around the caf?. Only a few males, mostly with their girlfriends or so was his likely thought. The beak of the hood returns to the girl,  "I'll have to try that then." he states his free hand folding into his robes. A moment later it reemerges with a couple of rolled up bills that are handed to the girl,  "Now, don't spend it all in one place dear." is chuckled. The girl takes the money with a low bow, "Thanks MISTER!" is shouted with joy. Holding the money in the air she returns to her mother who takes her hand. They seem to converse as Satoshi turns to the Caf?. This was as good as a place as any to get a scope of the surrounding area. And possibly see if he could scout anyone acting strange, that could be his contact.

Light taps accent his footsteps as he shuffles pass Zyana. Picking a table where he could see the streets Satoshi sits as a waitress holding a pad walks up to him. "May I take your order?" she asks.  "I have it on good authority that the tea cake is good, may I have that and some coffee?" The waitress raises an eyebrow, coffee and tea cake? The pen moves while she writes the order down. "Be right out to you hon." Turning she walks away as Satoshi focuses on the street. It was now a waiting game as he propped his cane beside him.


----------



## Bringer (Mar 31, 2014)

*Hado Terumi*

It appeared that before the fight began, Hado's opponent just had to make a statement on why he would win. He went on about how his sword was passed down fodder to fodder in his family, and how his fodder Chunin father passed it down to him. The ivory haired boy took this as a opportunity to get some distance, because to be frank if he had any chance of winning, he'd have to have some distance.

However before the young shinobi could get far, his opponent finished his speech on why he would win with his ordinary sword that was passed down throughout his family. Honestly he couldn't take the boy seriously anymore, and all doubt of losing was starting to fade. No... He couldn't afford to underestimate his opponent, that would be a foolish mistake. 

"Now I'll change my mind about kicking your ass if grovel before me." Stated the boy with an arrogant grin.

"I detest violence, but I'll make an exception for you." His reply was a tad bit more dramatic than Hado would have hoped it to be, but it got his point across. Although he had a long way to go before he could bring peace between both the black and white nation, this was a start. No matter how little the start, Hado will bring peace. Even if he has to do it one training field at a time.

"Hmpf." This was the boy's response before the fight began. 

Hado was prepared for whatever was to come, seeing how his opponent spent all this time gloating about how awesome his sword was, Hado figured that will be his offense. The sword was risen high into the air, and swung diagonally towards the ivory haired boy. Hado immediately leaped backwards avoiding the attack, but he was persistent. Dashing forward he unleashed a flurry of slashes, and Hado having no way to defend threw his arms up and began leaping backwards trying desperately to get some distance.

In the process of jumping backwards, the arrogant boy had managed to get a slash in Hado's arm, but nothing too deep. The young shinobi hissed in pain, if the fight kept going the way it did he'd be a goner. Hado's opponent jumped into the air, and attempted to bring his sword down onto Hado. However Hado managed to barrel roll out of the way just in time, damn did the cut on his arm hurt. Unlike other ninja, he kinda started the shinobi gig late. He wasn't used to taking a cut wound without batting an eyelash.

Luckily for the young Terumi, he was now behind his opponent. Immediately taking out ten shuriken, one for each finger Hado sent them flying at the sword wielder. However the boy acted quickly doing a one hundred eighty degree spin, and with a skilled swing of his sword stopped all of the shuriken midair... So it would seem this kid wasn't all talk. The boy grinned as he sprinted forward at Hado. Looks like Hado would have to keep up playing the cat and mouse game for a little while.


----------



## Bringer (Mar 31, 2014)

*Hado Terumi*

Hado just had to get some distance. There was no way he could continue to avoid the onslaught of sword slashes. With one jump the Terumi landed on a nearby tree. Immediately after his opponent followed jumping to the same tree. Hado responded by jumping to a different tree. This went on for quite a while... Hado jumped onto a tree, the other boy followed, Hado jumped towards a different tree.

Finally frustrated the boy sheathed his sword and made a hand seal. "Keep on leaping frog, I've got just the thing for you." This was good... He was falling for Hado's plan. The young shinobi's plan was to bait him into using ninjutsu instead of that damn sword of his. "Water Release! Gunshot!"

The first shot was easily avoided by Hado jumping off the tree, and landing on the ground. Much to the ivory haired boy's surprise, a gaping hole was made in the tree from the impact of the water bullet. Under no circumstances could he afford to be hit by that. The technique was used three more times. The second shot was easily avoided by Hado leaping backwards, and the third shot was avoided with the same amount of difficulty. 

Hado was however unprepared for the forth shot that came immediately after the third shot. If he was just a second later he would've have been done for, but he managed to narrowly evade it. Luckily no more shots came after that, his opponent had exhausted himself. Throughout this whole fight Hado had mostly evaded while his opponent had done all the fighting. The panting boy jumped down from the tree and reached for his sheath. 

_"Oh no you don't!"_ Quickly and skillfully Hado preformed the required hand seals.  "Water Release! Wild Water Wave!" A powerful stream of water collided with the boy's chest, sending him flying backwards into the tree. As the jet died down, the boy was soaked... But still conscious. 

_"Once more!"_ Once again he preformed the required hand seals.  "Water Release! Wild Water Wave!" A stream much stronger than the last one was generated from Hado's mouth. It pushed the boy even harder against the tree. _"I won't win with this. More! More! More power... More chakra!"_ The stream grew much larger and powerful, and the tree behind the boy gave in. The boy was blasted through the tree. 

To say the ivory haired boy was drained would be an understatement. Normally he could preform  the technique quite a few times, but he put a lot of his chakra into the second blast... But it didn't matter. He had won... He had saved the da-

*"That was bullshit!"* One of his opponents friends roared as he knocked Hado down. Both he and the other began to repeatedly kick Hado.


----------



## Bringer (Mar 31, 2014)

*Hado Terumi*

_"Damn."_ It's been three minutes and the pair of boys continued to relentlessly kick Hado. Each kick sent a jolt of pain throughout the young Shinobi's body. A grunt could be heard with each hit, and every time he attempted to get up they'd just kick him back down. He had depleted himself during his fight, so his only option was to wait until they get bored of kicking him. 

Things weren't suppose to be like this. He was suppose to be strong... He was supposed to bring peace... And yet here he was being kicked like trash. What was he thinking, being a hero, bringing peace, protecting the innocent, keeping order? All of it... Was just a half-baked daydream of an idealistic fourteen year old. 

_"I'm weak."_ Hado was kicked in the gut. _"So weak."_ More kicks collided against Hado's sides. _"If I hadn't ran away... Where would my life be now? I wouldn't be here taking an onslaught of punishment. I'd be with my parents."_ The kicking soon became stomping, and Hado was sure he felt something break. _"Who didn't accept me for who I was, who would keep me a secret from everybody, who would force their ideals on me eventually... I wouldn't be living my life."_ 

The ivory haired boy clenched his fist and grit his teeth. The young Terumi spoke. "Beat me all you want." He muttered. His response caused the two boys to momentarily stop beating him. "Beat me to a pulp, stomp me to the ground, insult me all you want. That doesn't change a damn thing! You're still trash, the both of you! No matter what I'll get up, pull myself together, and become stronger!" His voice boomed with determination.

*"Shut up you little shit!"* The stomping had continued, and Hado closed his eyes and braced himself for what was to come. Suddenly... It all stopped. Why? The sound of male screaming and female laughter began to fill the training ground.

"Ahahahaha! That's the boys grandpa! Ahahaha yeah give them the ol whapapow!" Hado looked up, and could not believe his eyes. He saw a tall muscular man who appeared to be in his sixties. The man effortlessly lifted the two boys and tossed them near the tree that had been destroyed by Hado's suiton. The girl cheered him on.

*"So you are the boys who's been bullying my granddaughter? Well... you're in for a world of hurt now."* The man sprinted towards the two boys at unbelievable speeds as his granddaughter began cheering even louder. The boys attempted to get up and run, but they had no chance. Their horrid screams sent chills down Hado's spine. The young Shinobi covered his eyes.


----------



## Laix (Mar 31, 2014)

_Edie Nakano_
LIQUID TIME​ 
Despite arriving home, the mood didn't change.

 "Go to your room Edie, I don't want to see your face at the moment. Only come down for dinner at 6." Natsu Nakano's orders were firm and couldn't be questioned. Edie didn't even acknowledge them; she just stood next to Alisa with her arms crossed and pout in full motion like a sulking toddler who didn't get their own way. The businessman ascended their grand staircase and took a sharp left, heading to his own personal office space buried deep within the halls.

 "Miss Edie... Your father isn't happy at all---"

 "Please Alisa. Not now."

 Edie shut off her maid and then stormed up the staircase, taking a right instead to her bedroom. It was a room that was mostly decorated with royal pinks and pale lilacs with a lot of white oak furniture and gold engravings. She threw herself on her tall, bouncy bed and just laid there for a while, staring at the ceiling.

 Before she could even let her mind ponder, she was interrupted by a knock on her door.

 "Go away, I don't want to talk, Alisa!" She moaned, rolling over and burying her head in her pillows.

 The person walked in anyway and sat down next to Edie on her bed. They then began to run their hand through her blonde locks, and she instantly realised who it was.

 "D-Dad?"

 Edie rolled over to face her father who wasn't wearing his outside face anymore. He had what resembled a faint smile and a sorry expression.

 "I'm sorry for slapping you like that, especially in public. You just have to understand that I can't tolerate that kind of behaviour. How can you be starting arguments with strangers, diplomatic strangers at that, in the street? Konoha Shopping District of all places? I thought I raised you with class?"

 "No, I think you'll find the servants raised me..." 

 Her father rolled his eyes at her comment but it was true. Being a single parent and, although they were far from poverty, the only breadwinner, he was constantly out and about at work, visiting other countries, meeting political allies, arranging business deals. The work never stopped when he got home either. About 25% of this sprawling mansion was dedicated to libraries, board rooms and other key requirements to allow Natsu Nakano and his companies to work from home. 

 She sometimes felt as if she never really knew her father. He would be the nice, caring father and then switch, talking to her like she was one of his employees that messed up.

 "Don't tell lies Edie. I'm your father, do _*not*_ disrespect me!" 

 She couldn't take it anymore. The girl jumped up from her bed and lashed out at her father.

 "You know, sometimes I wish they'd killed *YOU* instead of Mom! Sometimes I wish I could just have Tate a-and Mom because they understand! They actually talk to me when I'm upset, they ask me what's wrong and they try their best to comfort me! When I do wrong... When I do wrong, they don't react by slapping me in front of dozens of people and then treat me like a dog!"

 Natsu was getting more and more agitated the more she spoke, but she didn't stop. She didn't care if he slapped her again or even worse. He had to know how she felt about the shit he'd been doing to her for the past ten years.

"Don't you get it? _Don't you understand!?_ I'm not one of your dogs!" Edie's eyes were sore from all her crying from earlier but her throat began to swell and her voice became croaked. "I'm your daughter. I'm the only thing you have yet you treat me like I'm indisposable! I hate it! I wish mom was here---!!"

"Well she's not." Her father's response was surprisingly quieter, but it was very sincere. "Your mother is gone, and on that topic so is your brother. Neither are coming back and the sooner you get over that, the better."

He then got up from her bed and vacated her room. Just before he was gone though, Edie said one last thing.

"And by the way, I've known about my healing for years... And I know that you've known_ too._"

Those last words struck something with him as he stopped for a moment and clenched his fists. He glanced back at her, almost a look of disgust before disappearing down the hallway.

- - -
​
It was a few hours later and late at night. Edie had already eaten and was sat in her room, dressed in an extra large grey cashmere sweater that acted like a dress. Alisa was brushing her hair for her in silence, but it wasn't an antagonistic one.

All of a sudden, one of the servants entered the room with news for Edie.

"Miss Nakano, you have visitors at the front door."

Her face lit up with surprise and joy as she knew exactly who it was who came to see her. So, the woman whose name she didn't even know took up her offer? Could she finally provide some answers that she long sought? 

Alisa put the brush down and accompanied Edie downstairs to greet her guest. They were waiting at the landing of the grand staircase when the heiress appeared at the top. 

Her face dropped however when she saw Marietta had come with the one person she'd invited. She grunted and pretended not to notice or care for her, descending down the stairs to greet the girl.

"Good evening," She smiled, holding out a hand for her to shake. "This way."

She signaled for Alisa to lead the way who ushered them all to the second seating room. This was the one at the rear of the mansion, with one fourth of the room decorated with two story french windows that gave a beautiful view of the twenty acre garden at moonlight. The group sat down at the seating area, with Edie taking her father's leather armchair. 

"Alisa, can you bring us some tea?" She looked at Marietta and the woman and managed a smile.

"Before we begin, can I ask your name?"​


----------



## Bringer (Mar 31, 2014)

*Hado Terumi*

Well... that was violent. The old geezer had beaten the daylight out of those two boys, all the while his granddaughter cheered him on. Personally Hado wouldn't have taken it that far... They were only teens. Once the fight was over, and the screams of pain died down, Hado finally opened his eyes. Upon opening his eyes Hado's eyes widened in shock. The current condition the two boys were in... Would make anybody cringe. The old man crossed his arms, and he then spat on one of the boys. He proceeded to turn... To face Hado. The ivory haired boy couldn't help but to let out a gulp.

*"Is this another one?"* He asked his granddaughter.

"No grandpa! That's the boy who helped me save Mrs.Sparkle!"
 The girl quickly cut in.

The man observed Hado, who was currently in a pitiful state. *"Lad... Get up."*

The young Terumi tried... He really did. Mustering up all his strength, his body was just in too much pain. The palm of his hands only managed to push him up a few inches before he fell flat. "I-I'm sorry... I don't think I can."  Hado replied weakly.

The old man simply sighed as he walked towards Hado. It appeared as if he was going to help Hado up. *"Here's the deal, if you don't get up in the next twenty seconds I'm going to punch you right in your face."*

He couldn't be serious... Suddenly the man began to count. *"One."*

The girl immediately yelled at Hado. "Get up! Do it before it's too late! He's serious about it!" She warned the young Shinobi.

The counting continued. *"Two."*

Well that was certainly motivational. This was really good incentive... Either get up or your face gets turned into mush. Once again he mustered up all the strength he had and began to push himself. Finally he managed to get up on his knees.

*"Nine."* The ivory haired boy was running out of time. 

Things were getting intense, and the young girl began to cheer Hado on. "You can do it! You can do it!" She yelled at the top of her lungs. Pushing his bruised body to the limits he finally managed to stand on two feet. It was wobbly at first, but then he managed to stand up straight.

*"Sixteen."* That was the man's final number before he ceased counting. Hado smiled... He actually did it. He actually-

A fist collided with Hado's cheek, and visible spurts of saliva could be seen flying out. The force of the blow sent him tumbling. The momentum was so great he was practically rolling across the ground before coming to a sudden halt. Why? Did Hado not do what the man had asked before time was up?

*"This generation is filled with pansies, always giving up. You should have gotten up without me having to threaten you!"* Hado remained silent, not daring to utter a word. *"You have no backbone, you don't even defend yourself... But I'll give you some credit, you did help a poor defenseless granddaughter from three worthless pieces of shits."*

The young girl quickly cut in. "Who you calling defenseless old man!"
 However he payed her no attention, and continued to keep his attention on the boy.

*"I'll bring you home so my daughter can patch you up, where do your parents live?"* He questioned the young Terumi.

Hado seeing no reason to lie answered the man truthfully. "I don't live with my parents." He muttered... He was still woozy from that punch.

The man raised an eyebrow. *"So where do you live?"*

Once again Hado answered honestly. "Kibishii... I live with Kibishii Yuki."

The girl immediately gasped, while the old man smirked. "Uncle Kibishii!" Normally Hado would be shocked from such a revelation... But he felt his consciousness slipping. 

*"Come now Mami, we will be taking this boy back to our place so he can rest."* The old man picked up Hado, tossing him over his shoulders as everything faded to black.


----------



## Cjones (Mar 31, 2014)

*Marietta/Masami*
*Konoha/Nakano Mansion
*
"*whistle* Pretty fancy." Marietta complimented while taking in the gorgeous decorations that seemed to make the house sparkle. All the colors complimented each other, bright, dark and neutral. It was often she came into another persons house, always busying doing this, that and what not. So this was a pretty good change of scenery for once, though Edie made more than obvious she wasn't all that enthralled with her being in her home, but what can you do? You can do nothing but get over it. 

"This view reminds me of the one back at my house." 

Masami too enjoyed the sense of fashion and objects that adorned the house to make gleam so. A thing both girls had in common, but knew nothing about, was that neither were often invited into the homes of others. In Masami case, with the way she was treated, she had already resigned to that fact the only person who would invite her anywhere would be Hisashi. 

"Before we begin, can I ask your name?"

She had completely forgotten that she'd never introduced myself.

"How rude of me, where are my manners? I am Masami Senju and my companion, who you've already met, is Marietta." The senju princess giggled with a slight nervous twitch as Mari shot her the peace sign upon the mention of her name. 

"Um, I know it isn't any of my business, but do you really have no family who don't share the Nakano name? Because they're a few people I know who posses the ability to restore their body, through external means, but I've only met one person  who can do so natural...until I saw what happened to you earlier today."​


----------



## Laix (Mar 31, 2014)

_Edie Nakano_
LIQUID TIME
​_'Masami'..._

Edie repeated her name in her head a couple times. She studied the appearance of Masami, looking at the details of her elegant dress that suited her so gracefully. With a surname as exclusive and prestigious as Senju, it would not surprise Edie in the slightest if she was of ridiculous wealth and/or power too.

"Um, I know it isn't any of my business-"

It isn't but Edie's willing to compromise for her own sake.

"-but do you really have no family who don't share the Nakano name?"

Again. The mention of family. It made Edie freeze up a little and go a bit blank in the face. She was trying not to think of her mother, but her warm face kept flashing through her mind.

"Because they're a few people I know who possess the ability to restore their body, through external means, but I've only met one person who can do so naturally... until I saw what happened to you earlier today."

Alisa brought freshly brewed tea in for the girls and laid it on the antique coffee table that separated the Nakano from the Senju. Edie picked up her favorite cup - a white teacup decorated with fairies - then crossed her legs and began to sip it with elegance. 

"My mother has no siblings. Same for my father. I'm an only child."

That was a lie. Edie wasn't an only child, and she failed to mention her mother died before she really got to know her. If she did have siblings, her father hasn't told her. He claims Edie is all he has but she doesn't know what to believe anymore.

"I invited you over because..." Edie paused for a moment and noticed the teacake next to the pot with a sharp knife for slicing it. She picked up the knife and held it to her wrist, slowly dragging it across to Alisa's horror. Fresh blood trickled on to her palm and stained the Sunagakure carpet.

"_See?_ I don't know what this is. I don't know where it came from, or how I got it. I just have it and I was hoping you'd be the one to give me answers."

By the time she'd finished speaking, the wound had already stopped bleeding and had started to close up. 

"If you know anyone... _anyone_ like me, please tell me. It's a curse not knowing how my own body works."​


----------



## Bringer (Mar 31, 2014)

*Hado Terumi*

Hado's eyes slowly opened as he became conscious again. He was lying down on what appeared to be a dining room table. Surprisingly he felt... Better than he did before the beating. After his eyes adjusted, the young Terumi sat up. Where was he? The last thing he remembered was that old man threw him over his shoulders. Putting two to two together he assumed that he was at the geezers house. 

"H-Hello?" Hado called out, but there was no response.

Suddenly the door that presumably led out of the dining room bursted open, and a woman ran in. "Gooood! You're awake! Looks like my medical ninjutsu did just the trick!" The woman spoke with passion and enthusiasm. Who was she? The lady began laughing to herself as she pushed her glasses in place. "I went through a lot of trouble fixing you up. Your wounds weren't serious at all, don't worry about that! It's just that... I'm much better at killing with medical ninjutsu than saving." The woman then broke out into more laughter.

_"I really hope that last part was just a joke."_ Did the old man really leave her in the hands of that nutjob? Regardless... She did do a good job. Hado felt no pain, and actually felt great. 

"The name's Kureiji Hozuki." She put a finger in the air and wiggled it."Don't you forget it."

Well... She certainly was eccentric. Suddenly Hado noticed something... He wasn't wearing his clothes. Before he could even say something, the woman Kureiji answered the question he was about to ask. "Your wondering about your clothes. Well they were so filthy I changed you into a pair of my brothers clothes... Well his old clothes before he grew into a over six feet tall killing machine. Don't worry... I was very delicate with your body. You have very soft skin by the way."

Again... Creepy. Deciding not to dwell on the fact that he was alone and naked in a room with her, he decided to ask a question. "If Kibishii's last name is Yuki, how come your last name is Hozuki? Are you marr-"

"Of course not." She waved her hand in the air and laughed to herself, as if Hado just said something stupid. "My daughter is Mami is a result of premarital intercourse. Her father decided not to claim Mami as his daughter, so he died immediately after he told me that."  The woman brought the knuckle of her pointer finger to her eye to wipe a tear from one of her eyes. "Very unfortunate. I don't hate him... I even forgave him after I injected him with my special fast acting untraceable poison." After finishing her sentence, she sniffed once before regaining her composure.

_"On second thought... I really hope that part was a joke."_ This woman... Was a piece of work. 

However his question wasn't answered, why did the two siblings have different surnames? It was just as if Kureiji read his mind. "As to why we have different last names, well I kept my fathers surname, while Kibishii who resents father took mothers surname. He and dad never got along, plus he's always been a momma's boy. I remember when we were children, he'd always run to her whenever I wanted to strip him down naked... For science. Those were the golden days." She began to look at the ceiling as if she was having a flashback.

_"Okay... Kibishii's entire family is crazy... He's officially excused for anything he does for now on."_ Hado thought to himself. 

"Annyyywaaaay! I don't want to bore you with stories from the old days, Plus I have some work to do at the Kirigakure hospital. Bye-... Oh yes, I believe you didn't tell me your name."

Should he really tell a crazy person his name... Oh well what's the worse that could happen. "It's Hado."

"Welllllll Hado." She walked towards the door, and opened it. "Keep that skin of yours soft. I'll go tell the others your awake." The woman left the room, and closed the door behind her.


----------



## Sumon (Mar 31, 2014)

*Shinomori Aoshi*

“Words of the weak.” Aoshi abruptly declared, though he partly agreed with Bob about partial enslavement. 

A little angry Bob turned his head at Aoshi, who kept his cool and proceeded to talk with a ladybird on his shoulder: “We do have control over everything if we don’t turn a blind eye on things. It’s always easier to just go with the flow and adapt to the set of rules proposed by someone delusional. Those who follow that set of rules as guidelines are called the weak. They ignore their inner self and remain mindless sheep their whole lives, following illogical things.”

The boy sighed and continued, having blown the ladybird away: “Individuals who follow their own compass and not the strictures of society, however, are strong. They are able to see through the illusions and act their own way. All the fighting, propaganda of violence... It’s all bullshit, man, taught to people just to drive fear into them. And scared people can’t think rationally, they are too busy thinking of ways to survive.” He concluded, looking high in the sky but not seeing a single cloud through the thick trees.

Bob burst laughing upon hearing Aoshi talk. “Let me guess, you’re the strong one, right? Hahahahaha.” The fat man couldn’t contain his entertainment while walking with his upper body turned backwards. Aoshi just ignored that response and remained calm, thinking that Bob was pathetic individual with no self respect because of both Bob’s appearance and actions up until today. 

Bob wiped a tear with yellow green sleeve of his kimono and attempted to provoke Shiryu once again as they reached the deviation in the path: “And what about you, Shiryu-kun? In what category do you fit?” Bob asked artfully and gently, trying not to look like a bad guy.


----------



## Kei (Mar 31, 2014)

_Fuzen/To Lo Cafe_


There were a bunch of characters Zyana took note when she moved into the city, a lot of strange people who if it wasn?t for her seeing strange things in and out of the city, would consider them circus people.  Even now as she enjoyed her tea and cake, there was something rubbing her the wrong way about the person dressed in robes, an old man of sorts?

 Zyana wondered if he was stricken by a horrible disease that left him horribly disfigured, which made his wife and child leave him, and now because of his unsightly appearance hides himself in the robs, because if he would ever take them off it would cause a civil unrest. 

Zyana smiled to herself, but there had to be a happy ending to the disfigured old man. She placed her book to her face as she allowed herself to imagine the old man wasn?t an old man at all, but a young handsome prince.  Who use to have a wife and child before stricken with the curse, but once he was she left him for another younger and beautiful man. So now he dressed himself in robes, to hide his horrible appearance, but then one day he meets a beautiful princess who accepts him for who he was?

Then the princess was kidnapped and he didn?t make it in time so the princess was killed and he commit suicide, but their souls met in heaven?

Zyana chuckled to herself and rocked back a bit until she had accidently hit his chair, and his cane fallen to the ground.

She quickly got up and picked it up, ?I?m very sorry for that!? Zyana said before picking the cane up and leaning it back up against the chair, ?I was caught up in something and I had rocked back...and yeah?Sorry again...?

Though curiosity caught her and as she pulled back away from him, she tried to catch a glimpse of what was underneath the robe.  When she couldn?t she mentally took a rain check and allowed herself to be disappointed.

?My name is Zyana?? She told him, ?And for such inconvenience, please, let me pay for your bill??


----------



## Chaos Theory (Mar 31, 2014)

*Zansatsu|Genin|Fuzen*

*[Street Side, Fuzen]​*​
[A New Mission III, Incident at the Chaos Caf? ]​
The beak of Satoshi's hood turned to the young woman as she spoke and under the dark cloak of shadow Satoshi sized her up. She could have been simply not paying attention as she stated. But then again, nothing is of coincidence or that is what Kiyoko always told him. From the shadows of his sleeve those thin bone like fingers slither. They wrap around his cane as she introduced herself, Zyana what a peculiar name he thought as he twisted his cane in place. The hour glass that is Suna's symbol comes into view. A test as it were to see if she was a Kunoichi or just a civilian. 

 "Hm hm hm hm hm hm" is lightly chuckled as he allowed his hand to rest on the table.  "There was no harm child" Satoshi replies slightly changing his voice. It was still that of an older man, but now it had a little more power behind it.  "It is nice to meet you, my name is Zansatsu." is replied while he drummed his fingers across the table's polished surface. Under his hood Satoshi tilts his head, which is barely shown through his hood. Those red locks of hair then brush across the table as he turned to the waitress as she walked up with his order.  "Please do get this young one another of what she is drinking" he asks motioning toward Zyana with his hand in a giving gesture. The waitress looks to her then back to Satoshi as she sat his order down on the table. "Sure thing hon" is the soft reply.

The hood now shifts back to Zyana and motioning toward the seat across from him he speaks to her again,  "If you like you can have a seat child, I would like to inquire about your name. It is foreign to me. And I have no one else to converse with until the person I'm meeting arrives." is the offer. But it was also for Satoshi to see if this was his contact. he still had a nagging feeling that she bumping into his cane was more than accidental.

 "Ah, where are my manners? is asked. Pulling his hand from the table he grabs the beak of the hood and pulls it back pass the horns that rose behind his head and it quickly became apparent that the red hair was apart of the hood.


*Spoiler*: __ 



​



 "The light plays with my eyes thanks impart to these." is spoken as he ran a hand along the 'X' shaped scar that covered a good deal of his face.


----------



## Kei (Mar 31, 2014)

_Fuzen/To La Cafe_

Zyana smiled warmly at the kindness of the old man before her, she figured since Emiya lived in the city many people would be wrong, but she was glad she was wrong. She pulled up a seat across from him and notice his cane, that symbol was from the Suna village, Zyana went through the thing she remembered with Emiya short teachings, Fuzen and Suna was on good terms, so that meant that they were friends? Or he and Emiya were friends?

Zyana wasn?t an official ninja nor she was an official anything at this point, she was just a refugee from another village, and she didn?t have anything on her to claim she was a representative of Fuzen. Though if she thought long enough, neither did Emiya.

She smiled when he asked her about her name, ?Yes, actually I came from far away from here?? She said, ?This is my first time in a city big as this.?

That was true, though she didn?t know if it was a half assed truth or she was legit telling the truth. What she said was true, but the way she said it might not come off as very thrilling. However Emiya warned her about saying things especially when it came to the concerns of that island. Though he wasn?t here and she was able to say anything she wanted, but the thought of doing something behind his back scared the shit out of her. 

Emiya wasn?t the type of person that would casually let things slide, Zyana stomach constrict at the thought of meeting Emiya?s punches again. 

?I?m a bit overwhelmed by it all to tell the truth?? Zyana said before taking sip of water, ?The place I came from never gotten this big nor could I even imagine it.?

She shook her head, ?No don?t worry about it, you shouldn?t worry about it much, age can do that to a person.? 


Disappointment hit Zyana?s heart hard, he wasn?t ugly as she thought he was, just an old man with a scar. Not anything to tell a romantic tell throughout the ages, Zyana sighed, oh how her imagination loves to play around with her sometimes.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Mar 31, 2014)

*Zansatsu|Genin|Fuzen*

*[Street Side, Fuzen]​*​
[A New Mission IV, Incident at the Chaos Caf? ]​
Satoshi watched the girls mannerisms as she sat and spoke with him. As he thought she, like he, wasn't from around here. His hand moved to the cup of coffee that had been sat next to him.  "I see" is softly said. Seemed that this girl wasn't his contact here. That are she was a lot smarter than he was. Looking at her, this may be the case. Of course he could be over thinking it. But he couldn't help but notice her mannerisms. She was tense about something, or maybe it was the thought of something that had her on edge.  "Age can do a lot of things. Among which, is make a person wiser." he says before taking a drink.

He paused and looked to the cup, the coffee was a bit more bitter than he was used too. Suna coffee was a bit more tame. Setting the cup down he moves his gaze back to the young woman. A hand pulls to the bottom of his right eye. A finger traced around and up to the crescent shaped scar that ran up next to the X shaped scar.  "As for me, time has did little more than make me a good listener, not particularly good at anything more than sculpting marionettes." is added as he pulled a fork up. The cake that sat before him looked fresh and spongy. Not really a fan of that type of food he clicked his tongue against his teeth while he looks up to the girl.

After a pause his gaze falls to the tea cake and he pushes the fork down on it. The top depressed just a bit before the fork cut through it. As the top sprang back the metal of the fork lightly taps with the plate it sat on. Not looking back up he takes a bit and chew it a bit. After finishing it he takes another drink of coffee before looking back to Zyana,  "Seems that little girl was on to something." as he spoke he kept an eye on the streets, to see if he could make out anyone acting strange. Or stranger than he was used to.  "Tell me young lady, I've been looking for a nice place to live. The heat in Suna is a bit much for my systems these days. Is Fuzen a good place to live?"


----------



## Cjones (Mar 31, 2014)

*Marietta/Masami*
*Konoha/Nakano Mansion*

Before their eyes, once again, they saw Edie?s wound slowly begin to close and stich itself back together leaving behind no trace of scarring or any such thing. The girl seemed particularly desperate, in search for an answer on how actually her body was capable of doing such a thing. Coming to understand one?s body, Masami could relate to such a feeling. So much so that it honestly tugged at her emotions a bit. 

"If you know anyone... _anyone_ like me, please tell me. It's a curse not knowing how my own body works."

?There is another person, a boy, named Hisashi who resides in this village that is capable of the exact same thing.? Masami began to explain. 

?He would always get himself injured defending me, and whenever I sought to treat his wounds, they would miraculously disappear just a few seconds later. I wasn?t able to quite understand exactly what was happening, as he would often brush it off and tell me that my eyes were just playing tricks on me.? Briefly pausing to drink from the richly decorated cup that sat before her, Masami then gestured over to the idle Marietta, legs crossed and cap pulled down. 

?As with your incident, it wasn?t until he got himself into full on warfare with Marietta-san, that I finally knew what it was. He had gotten his lip completely split open, because of a chair Marietta-san had hit him with. Just as fast as he was hit with the chair, a very brief moment after the impact, his lip began to reform into its former constitution. So, when I finally got the chance to confront him, he just said that it was something unique to his body only, a passive ability, which not even his obasan Minori-sama was capable of. But he simply blew it off, saying it wasn?t too big of a deal.? Masami fingers fidgeted as her she finished her story, tracing the patter of the cup in her hand. 

?I?really don?t know much more than that. So imagine my surprise when I saw you capable of such a thing, so naturally I assumed both of you must be related for such a thing to be possible.?​


----------



## Chaos Theory (Mar 31, 2014)

*Suzume|Genin|Konohagakure*

*[Konohagakure, Training Field]*​
[Life as a Ninja?]​
A Kunoichi in a flack jacket walks into a small room. It's large picture window looked down over the training grounds. Her hazel eyes lock onto the figures battling below.  "Who is the blonde and why is Tsuneo running from her?" is asked while she placed her bottle of Sake on the control panel. A trail of smoke follows the male's head in turning to her, Rolling the cigarette to the other side of his mouth as his eyes went from her to the bottle she placed beside him. "Isn't it a little early to be drinking Gina?" is asked. Two fingers pop off the side of the man's head knocking it to the side,  "It's pass noon Yuu, and it's never too early to drink." is replied while she stooped over the control panel to get a better look at the action happening down below.  "Are you going to answer my question, or do I need to ask in another. More personal way?" a grim look crosses Yuu's face. 

Taking a long drag he again rolls the cigarette. "Her name is Sato, Suzume. Heiress to the Sato Clan in the land of Iron as well as our newest Genin... ahem, Special Genin..." is replied as he twisted a knob or too.  "Special?", "Well its a long story, she has absolutely no skill in any form of Jutsu be it Nin, Tai or Genjutsu. What she does have, however, is speed, endurance, sword skills and freakish strength." is stated while he flipped a few switches. "As far as why is Tsuneo running from her...well. Why don't you have a look for yourself." one of the monitors flicker and then turns to static before the recording starts. Gina pulls back and looks at the small screen and picks up her Sake to take another drink. 

_-Earlier_

Suzume stands alone in the middle of the training field her hands firmly planted on her hips. A look of sheer boredom sat across her features. She had been standing there for ever {More like three minutes} and this test thing hadn't even started yet. See this funny looking man with a cigarette sewn into his lower lip had picked her up from the bakery. Said that they needed to assess her ability before they made her a Kunoichi, what ever that was, she was from the Land of Iron how could she be hassled to learn all this lingo? Which he said was just the name of the female ninja. So far the only thing to happen was that the lights had been turned on, which was silly as the sun was pouring thorough the large windows. Why they felt they needed the arena lights were beyond her.

 "Finally, I was being made to wait for hours." is exaggerated,  "You've only been here six minutes...",  "That is far beside the point, you made a lady wait." is retorted with a snap. As she pulled a hand from her hip to scold the Genin that had walked in. A few moments later two more, another male and female, too join the group.  "We are Team Five and we'll be assisting in your evaluation." the first stated holding a hand out to his teammates.  "Is that so, you three don't look all that tough." the comment is enough to get the female's ire up, "WHAT!" is screamed, "We're asked to help you out and you belittle us?",  "Calm down Ayano, she'll learn." is stated firmly. Yup, this guy was the leader of the team alright. "You're always too nonchalant about these things Tsuneo, that is why Yuu-Sensei gets all that flack." is growled. 

"Begin"

Yuu's voice came from above which set the team to dash in three directions. All pull Kunai and Shuriken so they could feel out how Suzume operated. They didn't know her, nor that she was a Samurai. They were just told she was a Genin candidate that needed to be tested. Each toss their handful of weapons and watch. Suzume sighs, her hand drops to the sheath of her weapon and a small click is heard as she unlocked it from her side. Trusting as she turned she buffers the attack by destroying the Shuriken and batting the Kunai to the side. The Genin's eyes widen, she was better than they thought,  "Attack pattern Alpha!" is ordered. Suzume pulled her weapon back to her side as Ayano flew into the center ring followed closely by the unnamed male Ninja. Reaching into her tool kit she pulls two small orbs as she charged in. 

Bracing Suzume pulls her Muramasa up defensively but at the last second the girl swerves from her with a flip. The two orbs roll to Suzume's feet and smoke erupts from them as the male got within attacking range. The clanging of steel can be heard as a pair of attacks are made. As the smoke clears three figure can be seen. Suzume stood in the middle with her scabbard blocking the Kunai while her gauntlet covered left arm blocked the attack that Ayano had made and the pair's eye pop while they Flicker way from her. From above Tsuneo dropped with his sword drawn and comes down with a power strike. Suzume turns into the attack and blocks the edge of the blade with the Tsuba of her's.

Those bright blue eyes lock onto the sword and a devilish grin crosses her face,  "A swordsman eh? Excellent!" is exclaimed as she snapped her sheath back into place. Sliding her feet apart she slides her hands over the blade. Her left thumb presses up on the Tsuba and the pop of the sword being dislodged from its home is barely heard. 

-SKIIIINT-  

In a fluid pull the Muramasa is brought into her default stance with the edge angled toward the ceiling. Tsuneo retreats and a hail of weaponry rain from around the path he took. Suzume sneers and explodes from the spot she stood. Her blade tears through a portion of the weapons while she weaved around the others. With a push of speed she catches up with the withdrawing Ninja spurring Ayano to attempt an interception. The effort is quickly proven futile as she catches the brunt of the Kashira to her gut. She is bowled violently backward as she is lifted from her feet. She skids to a stop several yards away gasping for the breath that was knocked from her.

_-Now_ 

 "Impressive, she took Ayano with a single blow." the woman's eyes are pulled from the screen and back to the training going on below.  "I can now understand why Tsuneo is running. Well, if she is from the Land of Iron and can use a sword. My bet is she trained to be a Samurai." ~


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Mar 31, 2014)

*Shiryu*



> “And what about you, Shiryu-kun? In what category do you fit?”



"Neither. The world was never that simple..." Shiryu replied simply. He'd fortunately gone past the point of concerning himself with Bob's attitude. He remembered what the old villager had told him the night before.

_If I get riled up over this much... it makes me fear what the old man was talking about..._

They passed beneath a massive tree root and down a winding path that looked like a far less traveled route through this particular forest. Powerful trees loomed high overhead with trunks so enormous that is seemed no wind could move them. There was virtually nothing growing on the ground apart from fungi, as the tree canopy obscured all light to the point that the forest appeared to be experiencing dusk even in the middle of the day.

They traveled down some more and reached a slightly more open area, flanked by large rocks that had been broken up by tree roots over time.

"What is this place?" Shiryu cautiously asked.


----------



## Laix (Mar 31, 2014)

_Edie Nakano_
LIQUID TIME​
Edie's face lit up like a curious cat as Masami explained the reasons behind her interest. As she spoke, Alisa handed Edie a warm cloth to clean up the drying blood on her arm.

She explained that she had a friend named Hiashi or something similar to that. He had an ability almost exactly like Edie's, except it sounded as if his regeneration happened slightly faster than hers unless Masami was exaggerating. Either way, there was a clear link and it interested her. She carried on listening as she sipped her tea.

Alisa on the other hand listened with a frown and averted eyes. What was on her mind?

?As with your incident,  it wasn?t until he got himself into full on warfare with Marietta-san,  that I finally knew what it was. He had gotten his lip completely split  open, because of a chair Marietta-san had hit him with. Just as fast as  he was hit with the chair, a very brief moment after the impact, his lip  began to reform into its former constitution. So, when I finally got  the chance to confront him, he just said that it was something unique to  his body only, a passive ability, which not even his obasan Minori-sama  was capable of. But he simply blew it off, saying it wasn?t too big of a  deal.? 

_'That Marietta has a habit of bringing out the regenerative abilities in people'_, Edie thought to herself, smirking discreetly as she did. Masami was clearly nervous, she had all the classic signs. Her eye contact was strange and her hands were constantly fidgeting and playing with cup.

?I?really don?t know much  more than that. So imagine my surprise when I saw you capable of such a  thing, so naturally I assumed both of you must be related for such a  thing to be possible.?

"Well, I-"

"Miss Edie!" Alisa's sudden interruption drew the attention of all three girls. She went red in the face, trying to quickly think of an excuse.

"Yes, Alisa?"

"Ah um, your father wished for me to remind you to deliver that letter of thanks to Hakumo-Sensei for helping you with the Shosen Jutsu to his office before midnight!"

"Oh, I see..." _Damn. _The last thing Edie wanted was to leave Masami, just as she was finally getting some answers and leads. It would only take a moment though. Alisa had written the letter for her beforehand, and it was just laying on her dresser. 

"Masami, please excuse me for a moment." Edie didn't even bother addressing Marietta as she was still feeling rather antagonistic towards her. As soon as she was out of earshot, Alisa sat down where Edie was sitting with haste.

"I-I'm sorry, but I had no choice. I can't hold it anymore. Hearing what you said about your friend has made me... feel uh, uneasy just listening without contributing."

Alisa poked her eyes around the room before hurrying over to the bookcase adjacent to their seating area. She grabbed one of the photo frames and brought it over to Masami for her eyes to see.

It was a not-too-old photograph of what was clearly a younger Edie and a small, joyful boy playing together.

"That," Alisa pointed to the boy, her tone taking on a much serious note. "Is Edie's older brother, Tate Nakano. He displayed regenerative abilities from birth. Edie's have only recently developed within the past two years. She thinks none of us knew but, me and her father have known all this time. I used to watch her... I used to...!"

Alisa's face began to swell and tears began to trickle down her warm cheeks.

"I used to watch her cut herself, over and over again, just to watch the blood spill and then heal. She'd cry herself to sleep in agony, unable to comprehend what was happening. For you see, Edie and her father never talk about Tate as he was... Oh!!"

Alisa immediately wiped away her tears and jumped up from Edie's seat as she saw said Nakano walk in with a puzzled face.

"Alisa? Have you been crying?"

"N-No! Don't be silly, Miss Edie! Haha~"

Edie moved to sit down in her seat when she noticed the photo frame on the coffee table. It was a knife to her heart, a sharp reminder of a past she likes to pretend never happened.

She picked it up in her hands and stared at it for a moment before asking;

"What is this doing here?"​


----------



## Sumon (Mar 31, 2014)

*Shinomori Aoshi*

“It’s called the Forest of Irony. Because we are in Hidden Grass village territory and the whole forest is covered in shadow, photosynthesis doesn’t happen here as plants don’t get enough sunlight, thus making the grass on the ground literally hidden. There aren’t many inhabitants in this forest, but those who are, however, are quite aggressive and attack people frequently.” Aoshi told what he knew about this unorthodox forest. He had travelled a lot, so he knew a thing or two about neighbouring villages and countries. Twice he had passed this forest, and once he was attacked by a wild deer. The boy had quite a feast on bonfire afterwards. 

The trio proceeded to walk in more open space and came across a minor river, which had flowed into the very same river that had run beneath the Bridge of Rain and Grass. The water was dark, making it hardly possible to see through to the bottom. There was also a bridge above the minor river, not a big one though as it was knocked together out of slim wooden planks with an inch long space between the each plank. The planks were supported by tight rope below, and two more ropes ran at hand’s height from each side in order to help keep the balance for travellers. 

Bob stepped on the first plank while holding both ropes at each side with both his hands. **Crack** the plank cracked a bit as the bridge began shaking from massive weight Bob. The sound of cracking scared the fat man a little, causing him to move faster, skipping every second plank. The bridge was swinging left to right crazily while desperate Bob tried to keep his balance with flapping kimono in the wind. As he approached second to last plank, he took a long step, completely crossing the bridge. He turned around and waved at the ninjas: “Don’t be breaks, come on, you can do it!” The fat man was taunting them a little despite barely crossing it himself. “We’ve almost reached Kusagakure.” He informed the genins of their progress so far.

Having no problems Aoshi skipped the first plank that had been cracked, and crossed the bridge without holding the ropes with his hands. Just a sound of swaying was caused by him, though no cracks could be heard. He crossed it and watched Shiryu do it as well.


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 31, 2014)

*Zell Kazama
The Tale of the YORSO Maiden Rage*

Zell sat down on the bench of the men's changing room rubbing the cheek that the figment of his imagination accosted. He was still clothed at this point the towel he would eventually drape over himself on his lap. He had accepted what he had to do but there was still tentativeness present. Three bodacious vixens,willingly scantily clad, and himself. He was about to live out the storyline of an ero-manga. The only way he was going to get through this trial was if he unlocked the mechanism in his mind that allowed him to be one with the ethereal flow. When Zell had disciplined himself in the creation of this jutsu he never really could have imagined this would be an application for it. 

You Only Regret Shit Once, that's the motto baby, YORSO.

The words were written on the locker he had picked. It was like the universe was trying to send him a message. For someone who had his outlook on life it was good positive reinforcement.

*ENGAGE PROTOCOL THUNDERSTRUCK*









 

Zell began to slowly unbutton his long black coat. Most people didn't see what was underneath since he wore it basically all the time, but it was a simple white tank top. Living on an island it could get hit so he tried to wear something that was light underneath. A little known fact about Zell is that he tanned in private. It wasn't exactly extensive just enough not to have a farmer's tan. The platinum maned teen got down his skivvies and then began to check himself out. Zell wasn't that tall probably about 5'9 or 5'10 but his arms were rather long despite his average height, but they had decent enough definition despite not really being a "gun show". His build could best be described as svelte but he had a decently defined abdominal core. Putting on the towel he flexed in the mirror making his muscles contract and tighten to reveal a nice little four pack. 

"Hey I don't look half bad..." He thought aloud as he admired himself. The training he had done in secret had some benefit to his physique.

Zell looked around at this point and noted no one was in sight, so he began to do a bunch of muscle man poses. He brought his arms in front of him and began to pump his arms back and forth like a gorilla before bringing both arms to one side and holding the pose, it was very Hulk Hogan esque.

"You can do this! Get Beefy! YORSO!"

He roared with his chest as he pumped himself up for what was about to happen. Zell didn't really know what he was saying but in trying to tap into his inner douche flow it felt right. However what Zell did not know was that he had been doing this for a bit longer than he thought and the girls were already done getting ready. As he turned to leave he saw a stone faced Asami wrapped in a towel in front of him.

"It's not what it looks like I swear!!!"

Zell waved his arms out in front of him emphatically as his face turned beet red. He was taken by such surprise he didn't even yell at the Chuunin for walking into the men's changing room or realize....

Asami gasped as Zell's sudden movements and absentmindedness had caused the towel to drop to the ground. Time seemed to stop as she could see every inch of Zell and he was now aware of it. He scrambled to put the towel back around himself but as he fastened it the Chuunin?s foot was above his head.

*"ANIMAL!!"*

She swung her heel down like a hammer?he was knocked out instantly. Asami's maiden pride had been accosted by this good for nothing teenager and she was furious, but she had not overdone it, yet. Not even making sure the towel was securely fastened she unceremoniously dragged his carcass to the hot springs as Ryoko and Edie were just settling in.

*SPLASH
*
The violet haired Chuunin threw the poor boys lifeless body into the hot water...​


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 31, 2014)

Taberu turns roughly towards where the shouting is coming from, “Correct me if I'm wrong, but that may be a good place to start.” her yellow eyes looking at Mion, then back in the direction of the shouting.  “Lead the way, I've got your back.” she states, attempting to clean off what she can of the blood.  Obviously not being able to get any off her clothes, realizing that, she gives a fanged grin.

“If anyone threatens me again, I won't be afraid to kill them.” she begins walking towards the center of town.


----------



## Vergil (Mar 31, 2014)

Mion shrugs her shoulders as they head towards the centre of town, the chirps of cicadas becoming louder as they approach. Two men fighting, obviously twins with a group of people around them who were themselves split between the two brothers. A fevered look is about them.

One group is attempting to hold down one of the brothers down onto a guillotine, whilst the other, smaller group are trying to stop it. 

"Haven't seen a good beheading in a while." Mion says as she spots the group. "I don't think it...I....I don't think it...."

Mion shakes her head and rubs her eyes. She put her hands together and uses Kai, her vision clearing and her fluid speech returning "Whatever this effect is, we have to put an end to it quickly. I care not for the people of this village but I think for our own sanity it might be prudent if we get a move on."

She looks at Taberu and blinks, "Odd how you are not affected. Perhaps you have something to do with this." her eyes narrowing.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Apr 1, 2014)

Taberu lets off a low, psychotic chuckle, ?Heh heh heheh...? she looks at what's going on and then back to Mion, ?I'm not involved.  I can guarantee that.  This is the first time I've been out of the village in years.? she gives a smug smirk, ?Maybe I'm not intelligent enough.  Or maybe I'm already insane.? the words rumbling in her throat as she says it.  She taps her chest, the smirk breaking into a grin.  ?It might be for the best, for you guys.  Me, I might just watch these guys, might be something in it for me.  Brain salad?  A pinata of entrails?? she laughs, ?I don't know what's doing this, but I think it's great.  If you know how to find whatever is doing this, then let's go, if not, we'll watch these guys kill eachother.?


----------



## Vergil (Apr 1, 2014)

*Mion*

"Watch? Don't be ridiculous." Mion's exterior face was crumbling, the facade that the church of Jashin was something other than a barbaric religion set on sacrificing and personal gain. Mion brought out a pair of kunai, soaking it in poison.

""How dare they keep all the fun, how dare they..."

A mist descended around the genin and a shadowy figure appeared in the distance. 

"Hmm - perhaps this is as far as you can go without assistance. You were correct in deciphering that this could very well be a genjutsu, but you are not being observant of your surroundings. Not all clues are given with your eyes."

"I used Kai....it's not working." Mion grimaced, a cold sweat forming on her forehead.

"True. Your instincts are sharp Mion and indeed questioning Taberu wasn'tr as ridiculous as it sounds. Her ability is keeping her from being affected by the genjutsu - due to it having two parts in nature. That should be enough to get you on the road. I shall give you a reprieve from the effects of the genjutsu, but it won't last long. You have a limited amount of time before you fall under the effects again and you will be beyond saving."

The mist disappeared and Mion's eyes cleared up and she breathed a little easier.

"Clearly staying here is not a good idea. Let's move. I would prefer a vantage point." Mion said regaining her composure. 

***

*A top a tall building.*

They could see much of Hinowa from there and it was much more peaceful up there. Mion sat, dangling her legs off the side of the building.

"It's your ability Taberu, I don't know much about it, other than the fact that you can eat a human body, faster than I can eat a slice of pizza, and you seem to enjoy human flesh more than I enjoy pizza. What exactly does it entail? And what does it have to do with this mission?"


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 1, 2014)

*Uchiha Akaya*

_ Deadly Clash_










​
The wind of the starry night placing the right mood for the encounter between the two animals staring at each other in this nocturnal scene. Akaya is glaring at his enemy,  his adrenaline is starting to take over his body as his muscles get ready for the beginning of a fight that most likely he will regret. The current becomes stronger and the leaves of the trees begin to fall. As the wind stops, a lonely leaf slowly falls between the anxious opponents; then it touches the ground.

*Cling!!*

Shuriken intercepting each other in mid air are the opening move for the battle. Making a marvelous run in a zig-zag pattern, Akaya reaches his ANBU sword and with a violent movement unsheaths it aiming for his opponent?s chest. With a kunai in hand, the man deflects the attack easily and then sends a kick to the temple of the boy who manages to leap forward and rolling on the ground for an instant, he jumps backwards with his back facing his opponent before swinging the sword for a second time, aiming for the head. Moving his head back a little, the White Dragon escapes from the boy?s slash and delivers a comeback punch in the face of the kid sending him rolling about five meters before he could stop and rocket himself back towards the missing-nin.

Attacking wih both his legs while in the air, the Uchiha tries to hit the face of the man who effortlessly stops them with cross defense stance which the lad uses to propel himself towards the sky. 

tiger - horse - tiger - dragon

Those consecutive handseals cause from the mouth of Akaya a big fire to come out , similar to the fire bullet technique, came out only to transform mid way into a bird composed of flames which directly clashed against the "terrorist" trying to engulf his whole body. Trying to land safely, a kunai pierces through his now raised arm before a fist is painfully pressed against his abs letting escape all the air in his lungs and a kick could send him meters back towards the lake.

Akaya knows that it is not time to take a rest, abruptly he comes out of the body of water ignoring the White Dragon?s clone and Shigeru. Getting on all fours, he dashes at full speed again in a zig-zag trajectory avoiding the metallic stars sent  by his enemy before assaulting the man with a combo of fists, kicks, knees and elbows. Then his punch is stopped by a hand bigger than his own what forces the young shinobi to twist his body so his head points to the ground and his leg could fall from above towards the opponent?s head. Reacting rapidly, the ex-shinobi of Kiri pulls violently from Akaya?s arm and strikes the ground heavily with the body of the boy twice before launching him in the same direction Reika and the girls are.

Akaya?s body rubs against the ground causing his skin to peel off in some places. As expected blood is falling from his wounded arm and peeled off knees, cheek and left elbow. Spitting some blood to the grass, he endures the pain while the minor wounds are already starting to heal. Not wasting time, Akaya performs more handseals creating five clones as the five copies and the original rush at the man with the suit. Once they surrounded the enemy, the six boys perform the same hand seals of the Fire Bird Star technique and six flames following the same behaviour as before attack the man in the middle of the circle.

Leaping high in the air, the man stronger than a jounin dodges the flames as the clones disappear; obviously there was only one real attack to be aware of. However he didn?t count with the real brat to be already floating above him a s the boy began to spin furiously finally landing ablow on the man who is projected against the ground, yet the attack didn?t end there; still forming the destructive tornado like technique, the Uchiha boy guided by his sense of smell and hearing, turned and directed his attack against the monster for a second time. 

*CRACK!!*

A hollow noise resounds around the place, Akaya?s body is stuck in a crater with hso form, the head being pressed against the earth by a fist which later opens and grabs the kid by the hair as the White Dragon begins to run pushing Akaya?s face against the ground more and more with each step, a trail of blood can be seen behind the path that the immobile body of the Uchiha is going. Raising the kid with a hand, the brown-haired ninja  loosens his grip on the head and charging chakra in his fists, he hits repeatedly Akaya?s body. The sound of bones getting fractured and the blood with saliva mix the kid is letting out each time the man touches him becomes the announcement of a tragedy.

*BAM!!!*

The last punch sends the jinchuuriki crashing against the waterfall. Nothing but the falling water is heard. The White Dragon didn?t even have a drop of sweat while his opponent was most likely dead. The maniacal smile in his face wasn?t a good sign either. But it was then that...

*BOOOOOOOOOOOMMMM!!!*


----------



## Cjones (Apr 1, 2014)

*Masami/Marietta*
*Konoha/Nakano Mansion*

It looked as if this situation ran deeper than Masami could imagine, perhaps to deep for her and now was the time to swim back to shore in order to not drown in the deep end. The maid, Alisa, explained to her of a brother, Tate, who also was capable of regeneration an ability he had displayed from birth. And only in the last two years has Edie two began to show the exact same ability. Unable to understand such a phenomenon, how her wounds were able to close near instantaneously, she began self-inflicting wounds upon herself. She sounded and looked to be such a sad girl who seemed to more scared than embracing of such an ability, a very stark contrast to Hisashi. 

_?Hisashi, though secretive, embraces his ability to revivify himself unlike Edie. Though he also seemed more informed, so It may be that it?s more of a fear of the unknown for that an actual fear of the ability perhaps??_ Masami pondered to herself while the concerned attendant continued to explain things to her.  There seemed to be more about the brother; however, before she could finish the young heiress had rejoined them causing the maid to quickly pop up and regain her composure. Taking back her seat, her eyes seemed to widened as they cast down onto the picture before her, brought out earlier. A look a pain in her eyes. 

"What is this doing here?"

Now was the time to play the role of the fool. The room filled with a tense silence as no one immediately spoke up. From the story, and the look that passed across her features, the subject of her brother seemed to be a sensitive subject and Masami didn?t wish to upset her or get her attendant in trouble for just looking out for her. 

?I picked it up.? Marietta spoke out abruptly, arms cross and legs folded, titling her head up from underneath the shade of her cap. Everyone?s gaze turned to her with quizzical stares. 

_?Why?s she??_ 

?Seeing family together makes me a bit nostalgic, so I picked it up and the woman behind explained to me who it was and asked me to put it back, but you had come back by that time so I just placed there.? Marietta leaned back into her chair, tipping her head back down to her previous position. 

"Nice to see a family...when it's happy."​


----------



## Captain Obvious (Apr 1, 2014)

*Hinowa...*

Taberu lets one leg dangle of the edge, the other knee at her chest.  ?I don't know what it has to do with this mission, but all I know about it is that my spit is really acidic.  Enough so that I have to watch it so it doesn't get on my clothes.? she stares at the younger girl, ?I don't know how to turn it off, and I don't like silence, since I can hear it sizzling...always hissing, it gets louder and louder.  I finally snapped.? she sets her arm on her knee.  ?They had me locked up.  They didn't find anything worth keeping me in for.  So they just put me in rehabilitation.?

?I had tasted human flesh before.  I have limits on how long I can wait.  It's an addiction, you have it once, you crave it more and more until you fulfill it...? her eyes pinpoint for a moment.  ?It's because of all the acid, it melts through what I want to eat.  It melts through the flesh and bone, by the time I swallow it, even a rock becomes a liquid.?


----------



## Kei (Apr 1, 2014)

_Fuzen/ To Lo Cafe_

Zyana looked at the coffee, she loved coffee but she loved it even more with cream. She poured the milky white cream to dilute the black coffee to a nice creamy light brown. When she brought it to her lips she could feel the heat before taking a nice long sip. The warmth seeped down every inch of her body, and Zyana could feel herself relax. She let her eyes flutter open, the bitterness of the coffee kept her awake and alert. There was nothing else like the taste of coffee on a nice day, everything seemed to slow down, it was something that coffee could only do for her. 

Zyana placed the coffee down in front of her and began to pour even more cream into it, the light brown almost was the edge of turning white. She took the spoon and slowly twirled the coffee around and around, letting the colors fade into it.

“Age does a lot of things…” Zyana said her eyes focused on the coffee in front of her, “Though age matters not in the end, take for example you and me right about now.”

Zyana placed the spoon in her mouth, “I won’t doubt that there are things you are good at, or even better than me, but you can’t deny that even at a young age the youth are surpassing you?” She smirked at him, “No means of disrespect sir, but don’t you figure that as truth?”

She leaned back as she sighed a bit before taking another sip of coffee, “Listeners, the world needs that now a days don’t you agree? Where I came from, the place was filled with people who will stop and talk to you.” Zyana felt her heart ache thinking about the island, “People in the city are different they are all too involved in their own lives to think about anyone else’s. “

Zyana laughed a bit, “Not saying the people here are bad or anything, it’s just that everything moves pretty fast…You can be overtaken by it all in only a matter of seconds.”

She thought about it for a second, “I would think for your hobby you would want to live in a peaceful quite village, the city here isn’t for you.” She answered honestly, “Not everyone will enjoy the sights of puppets, especially in today’s time, many kids are scared of them…”


----------



## Chaos Theory (Apr 1, 2014)

*Zansatsu|Genin|Sunagakure*

*[Street Side, Fuzen]​*​
[A New Mission V, Lessons in the Sand]​
A grin spread across his lips as he listened to her speak.  "Yes, there are plenty of things that the young can do, that I find increasingly difficult. Like Jumping or getting to the bathroom in time." he pauses to allow his face to slightly change to a bit of red,  "Maybe I shouldn't have voiced that second one." is laughed as he pulled a second bite of the cake to his lips. After a chewing he washes it down with another drink of his coffee.  "Children these days are far ahead of my generation. Things you young people learn as a part of young life, I didn't learn until I was well into my twenties. Such is the march of time." is stated. Satoshi furrows his brow as if he lamented that.  "Truths? Well young lady truths can be harsh. But I've come to learn that truths can deceive just as well as any lie." 

Placing the fork on the table by the last half of the cake Satoshi brings his elbows to the table. Propping his head on a hand he looks to her.  "It is said that those that win, write the history of  the world. But if that is indeed the case, does what the victors write make it true, do they always paint their enemies as they really were. Or do they demonize and pass that off as the truth that is taught?" is asked,  "Pardon me child, I tend to get off on tangents on occasion." a warm smile slid across his face. 

Satoshi thinks hard on the words that came then,  "Well I cannot argue with that child, I moved to Suna before the Kage Council fell apart and lived there as my twilight years started. Suna is a harsh place to all, the competition is fierce as the sun is hot, but you ought give these fine people a small chance, that young girl did take the time to help me across the street and even now." is stated as he points across the street,  "We have people helping one another.. or she's mugging that other lady..." is added as he looked at the scene unfold...  "No, no they are helping one another." 

Satoshi sighed and looked as if his world had been crushed,  "Perhaps you are right child, a small quite village may be what my old bones need, and yes. Puppets these days regardless of the size or function are demonized thanks to the ninja arts, its been that way for a long time. Still I can get children's faces to light up when a knight saves a princess." ~


----------



## Laix (Apr 1, 2014)

_Edie Nakano
_
​"You go first, its too hot and looks deep!"

"Idiot, just get in. You're not exactly going to drown with those melons."

Ryoko slipped off her towel and entered the empty hot springs first. Reluctantly, Edie followed suit.

"Aaaaaaaaaah~! It's hot but... it's really soothing~"

The water sent a strange sensation through her body, similar to the pleasure you get from a steaming hot bath after a long day at school but multiplied by at least ten. After all that walking, the first thing she wanted to do was sit down rest her legs. She pushed through the water and found a spot on the right side with a small little ledge for her to park her cute little bottom.

"Is this your first time? Are you a hot springs virgin, too?" Ryoko quipped, sinking down in the water to neck level. Whether she was self conscious or just didn't want her companions to see her naked was anyone's guess.

"Whatever! Just carry on sinking to the bottom with your flat chested self."

"If only your cow udders would do the same!"

"_Ehhh!?_"

Edie took a peak at her breasts which were floating to the surface like basketballs, with her nipples just poking up through the water. Her face went cherry red and she shoved them back underwater, clutching them to her chest with her arms folded. Despite this effort, a good chunk was still clearly visible through the hot springs but there was nothing she could to help th-

"*ANIMAL!!!!*"

_*SPLASH*_

When Edie cleared her eyes from the water, she felt a little warmer than usual. Had they adjusted the temperature of the springs?

"Oh my... Asami, really?" Ryoko glanced at Asami then back at Edie with tears beginning to well up her in her eyes. It was only a second longer before she burst into fits of laughter, unable to contain it.

The clueless Nakano stared awkwardly at Ryoko, but something was caught in her vision. It was locks of hair, silver hair. She followed the tips of the hair only to see Zell planted in her chest like a boy sleeping with his favorite cushion.

Her cheeks invented a new shade of red, like a sore tomato being squeezed with anger.

"Don't overreact, Edie, don't overrea---"

"_*YOU FILTHY LITTLE RAPIST ****!!!!!*_"

Blondie shoved the innocent Zell through the water before lunging for him like a lioness. Ryoko instantly intervened, grabbing her around the waist and trying to pull her off. It didn't help that Edie's breasts were completely on show for the world - Zell - to see. 

But he'd already had a full facial, so did it matter?

It very much did to Edie Nakano.

"_*DISGUSTING PIG! THE VALKYRIES WILL SHOW NO MERCY FOR YOU IN VALHALLA! NONE AT ALL!!!!! PIG! PIG! PIG! PIG! MY FATHER WILL HAVE YOU KILLED!! I WILL-*_"

"Edie, *STOP!!*"

"*-MAKE SURE THAT YOUR DEATH IS MERCILESS AND PAINFUL, SLOW AND DRAGGED OUT! RAPIST! RAPIST! I'LL CASTRATE YOU! GET HERE YOU LITTLE-*"​


----------



## Chaos Theory (Apr 1, 2014)

*Suzume|Genin|Konohagakure*

*[Konohagakure, Hotel]*​
[Life as a Ninja II, Gina-Sensei?]​
Kicking off the wall he was running adjacent to Tsuneo narrowly avoids the bite of Suzume's blade. A deep scar etches up the wall where the Genin bounds from,  "Come back here and *FIGHT* me!" is roared as he sprints away. Two Kunai sail from a hand as he performs the Body Flicker technique. Suzume sees a grin grow across his face just as he vanishes. In a flash of steel her sword bats the attack away while she stepped forward,  "Get back here you..." the sounds of light taps on the floor beneath her catches her attention. Those bright blues fall to the ground as two black orbs come to rest at her feet.  "This didn't work last time, remember?" is muttered her gaze raising to meet the nameless male Genin that walked in Tsuneo and Ayano. 

Her eyes narrow on his face, a blindfold was wrapped around he eyes as he fell into a fighting stance.  "Blindfold?" her eyes widen in realization, but it was too late as the two orbs explode in a blinding flash of light. 

~Clang, Clang, Clang~  

Muramasa nosily bounces off the training facility flood as the young girl brings both hands up to her face. A pained whimper can be heard while she backs herself to the wall, "I am Hama, Tatsuo. My clan specializes in blind fighting." the Genin's voice seemed to come from her left. So Suzume's fires off a wild haymaker while keeping her stinging eyes closed. It is met with little more than thin air as he feels a fist sink into her gut, the force rocks her and forces her up and onto the wall. Another blow comes followed by another and another and her body rocks side to side a she becomes little more than a standing weight bag. Tatsuo slams fist after fist into her abdomen until the girl was gasping for air. "It's time to finish this, I do apologize for it though." is offered as his blows traveled up the length of her ribs. Suzume winces with each blow as they traveled the length of her body. The boy rears back as she teeters on falling, "Meteo BLOW!" Using his clan's technique he channels Chakra into his fist before raining it down on the side of her face.

Suzume crumples to the ground like a discarded soda can, "You fought well, but without restraint or direction." Tatsuo bows as he speaks. "Let that be a lesson" is added while he starts to untie the blindfold from his face. "URK"

 "Let this be a lesson" is bitten in with venom as she wrapped her hand around his throat,  "Make sure you finished the job before you claim victory" Like a rocket her left fist slams into his stomach. Tatsuo feels his lunch wanting to fight it's way back up. Having released her grip on his neck, Tatsuo stumbles back almost doubling over on his knees as she pulls her self to her feet. The back of her hand wipes across her mouth and she reaches for her blade.  "No more tricks" is muttered. Planting her feet at the base of the wall she was beaten into Suzume explodes toward him, her knuckles ran white from her grip on Muramasa. Tatsuo gasps for air as he pulled himself to shaky knees. He didn't quite understand what was going on or why her fist felt like a sledge hammer he just knew that hurt like hell. Sweat forms on his brow as he looks up to see her charging at him. Those dark brown eyes widen as she angles the blade toward him.

 "Now let's finish this!" is roared. A sliver streak cross Tatsuo's chest and his vest shreds. Suzume watches while his eyes grow dim, a dimness that only lasts a second before the boy's body explodes in a puff of white smoke. A log cut clean in two hits the floor as Suzume lands. Teeth grit in anger as she looks around. Where was he? Her blue eyes land on him as he too lands not that far away. Snorting like an enraged bull she charges again, this time Tatsuo was caught in mid move and he couldn't counter. His eyes slam closed as  he braced for the impending attack.  "Move!" Tsuneo yells pushing Tatsuo away. His sword crosses with Suzume's blade and the two fight for leverage and the upper hand.  "I'm getting tired of this" is lowly muttered. Pushing with ever increasing power she throws the boy off balance. Rolling the blade to it's side all of her muscles tense. The swing is violent, powerful and excessively deadly. 

Even defending himself with his sword seemed futile as the blade's metal shatters. Tsuneo is just able to get his head from harm's way. Eyes wide with fear he falls to the ground as the twelve year old stalks over him. Flipping the blade in her hand she allows the point of the blade to hover over his heart. That angry scowl only deepens. The life of a ninja often ends in death, but not like this. Please not like this. The boy's prayers are answered, thankfully and Suzume's face flushes with surprise as she feels her body lift from the ground. Tossed like a rag doll she rolls to a stop several yards away.  "Get your friends out of her." Tsuneo can only manage a nod as he scrambles under the orders.  "Who the hell are you?" is demanded as the blonde girl pulled herself to her feet. The figure turns to her an equally foul look about her features.


*Spoiler*: __ 



​



Stomping her feet, like a scolded child, Suzume makes her way to the woman eyes burning like the sun. It isn't until she gets a foot or two from her that Suzume stops and pulls her free hand to her face. A finger lands on her lips,  "You... you smell like my mother does when she says she is going to go take charge of daddy..." her eyes gain a look of confusion.  "Hmm, I may have to try that method out." the lady says cupping her chin. The woman pulls her eyes to the ground and she appeared to be in deep thought, that is until she produced a sake bottle from betwixt her breasts.  "Hey, who are you?" Suzume asks allowing her hand to drop back to her side.  "I was about to win",  "I'm your new Sensei" is the short, curt response given. Suzume's eye widen in rage,  "I only have one Sensei, and he's not here!" the scream covered the entire facility, but the woman wasn't fazed. Even as Suzume charged with killer intent she merely opens her bottle to partake of the alcohol within. 

The slash meant to cut the woman in two misses and Suzume falls off balance as paper wrapped around her body. Almost falling she regains her footing as she stumbled to a stop,  "You think this'll hold _ME?!_" is asked as she followed the paper back to the woman who was still drinking. Suzume snarls angrily until,  "Paper Cocoon no Jutsu" and in a puff of smoke, that engulfs her, Suzume is wrapped in a paper cocoon that had weird black symbols covering it.  "It's still paper lady" is growled as the struggling began. But for all her power all that she managed to do was fall over.  "I sealed you girl" the woman states pointing at the symbols on her prison.  "And only I can release you" is added as she took a seat on her.  "Now as I was saying. I'm Kurihara, Gina. Your new Sensei. I'll be in charge of training you. Overseeing missions you are sent on as a Ninja of Konoha among other things. Just so we're clear" is stated while she took another drink  "I am not above sending you back home a few pieces shy. Now we can either get along, or this can be how we get along. Questions?" Suzume nods,  "Can you please let me out?" is asked as the waterworks started to flow.


----------



## Kei (Apr 1, 2014)

_Fuzen/To Lo Cafe_

That part about truth, it was correct and Zyana knew it. There was no debating on what made truths or not, victors told truth, losers tell lies, and what was Zyana at the moment? Was she a victor? Or was she a loser? She was a victor in coming out of the village alive, but she was still a lair because the simple fact that in truth the island she grew up in the people that she once loved and knew were only figments of her imagination because those people don’t exist anymore. Though maybe not anymore wasn’t the correct use of words, they never existed, but her name…Zyana’s name was the little proof that the island existed…

That the days she spent playing around and having fun, her name was the truth.  Though how long would it be until it becomes a lie, even now just saying her name, knowing what it meant before now, before she came here. It destroyed her a bit, knowing that it’s just a remnant of the past and just like the island soon the name Zyana, no the person Zyana would also disappear. 

“No…” Zyana simply shook her head, “Your tangent is right, the victors do make the truth, and I’m still young…No that’s not right…I recently moved here, my life has been sheltered and taken care of these past 15 years.”

She sipped the remaining bit of her coffee, “Though truth…Its also what you make it, it’s your beliefs and your ideals, that’s what make your personal truth.” Her eyes narrowed at the cup of coffee, “Turning your back on your beliefs, your ideals….Is like lying to yourself…”

That’s why Zyana will never forget what happened on that island that day, even if she changed her name, her hair, or the way she looked. The life she held right about now was proof that the island existed, that she existed, and there was no ultimate truth than that.  

Zyana closed her eyes, “Your ways of thinking old man are out dated, how about tell a story about a princess who saves a knight?” She laughed a bit, “You can’t deny the progress being made in today’s society…”

“I didn’t expect you to be the type to talk so much….” A voice said sending shivers down her spine, “I thought you were under the command of studying until I come back from a mission.”

There was a viper behind her and if she made the wrong move or said the wrong thing, that viper would tear into her like its no tomorrow.   Zyana smiled weakly, her book was closed so there was no lying to him, but she slowly turned around to meet her fate. 

“No please continue to share your inner thoughts Zyana…” He said, even as casually as he said it, as if he actually wanted to know what she was thinking, Zyana knew he was highly upset, “Mmm? So silent? You were just discussing some philosophical stuff a while ago…What happened?”

Death appeared in front of my eyes…

“Who are you talking to?” Emiya looked over her shoulder and he frowned, “Want to do her a favor and show her who you really are?”

Zyana cocked her head as she turned to the old man, “Who you really are?”

“You’ve never seen a transformation jutsu before today…” Emiya said before slowly putting his cigarette on the ground, “Though I’m still surprised at you being tricked like that…”


----------



## Chaos Theory (Apr 1, 2014)

*Zansatsu|Genin|Fuzen*

*[Street Side, Fuzen]​*​
[A New Mission VI, Fuzen's Specter of Death]​
A shallow look crossed Satoshi's face, this man. No this Ninja was good. Very good to see pass his disguise. No, that would be putting his skill on a pedestal and that was the easiest way to get one's self killed in the world of the Shinobi.  "Well. I guess that I still have much to learn in being a Ninja" Satoshi states pulling a hand to his face. Scratching at the scar that ran along the middle of his face a black dust started to flake away. Slowly the features of an old man started to falter as black sand fell onto the table. And the appearance of a young boy about her age started to appear.  "Though I will thank you for comparing my sand disguises to the Transformation Jutsu." is added as white hair popped from beneath a once bald head indicative of an old man. Even the facial hair seemed to be made of the sand as it dusted away in the wind as it hit the table. 

Satoshi's green eyes lock with Zyana's eyes as the rest of the disguise flaked away,  "I do apologize for leading you on Zyana, but as a Shinobi I have to be deceiving sometimes. Though I did enjoy our talk." is stated in a dull tone as he looked back to the specter of death that happened to appear. This man was the first Ninja that he'd seen this whole time so logic would dictate that this man, that made Zyana so tense. So scared was the contact that he was here to meet.  "If she is your student, I am sorry for getting her off her studies." is offered as he dusted off his cloak. Now he choose his words carefully. If he merely being here is enough to cause the once happy Zyana to clam up and act as if she was about to die. That meant he wasn't one to be trifled with. So taking a breath to calm his own nerves he looks to the man.

 "I am Zansatsu, I've come here from Sunagakure. I'm here for documentation of some importance. The details were scarce so that is all I know. Hopefully you are the person I am to meet or the Kazekage's faith in me is well misplaced." ~


----------



## Sumon (Apr 1, 2014)

*Goemon, Konoha*

In Konoha training grounds during noon, there stood two figures 20 metres apart facing each other in open area with a few trees nearby. In the opposite side of the trees ran a narrow river with perfectly clear water. The sun was shining pretty intensively and not a single cloud could be seen. There was not a living soul around the two, they were all alone. 

“You’re not beating me, my fierce enemy!...” The first figure spoke with voice full of determination. He clenched his left fist and put it in front of himself pointing at the sky ostentatiously, indicating how serious he truly was. Water was dripping from the first figure’s chin as well as his raised left elbow, as he was drenched from head to feet, creating a small pool of water on soft vernal grass around his feet. There were also footsteps of liquid behind the first figure that led from the river to him, showing that he had been in the water seconds ago. “...’cause I, the great ninja of Konohagakure by the name of Goemon shall defeat you and bring the peace back to the world!” The first figure – Goemon – concluded while pointing his right thumb at Konoha’s forehead protector tied tightly on his forehead

“Hahaha! You cannot beat me, you weak fool!” The second figure replied, who was a tiny bit taller than Goemon, and wearing garment all black: sandals, a shirt, a long cloak and a full head mask that had completely hid his face. The second figure was also a little bit winded with soil all over his clothes, but standing in firm position fearless with both clenched fists directed at the ground. The sweat could be seen coming from under his attire as he was figuratively frying inside thanks to the black clothes that had crazily attracted sunlight. “My name is Shishio and I will rule this world. No one can stop me, no one will!” Shishio declared, and the both figures charged towards each other at medium speed.

Upon getting as near as few feet apart each other, both boys took a swing with their right hands colliding knuckle to knuckle, and not backing down afterwards. They tried to overpower one another, failing to do so as both had similar strength. “Hahaha, feel my wrath!” Shishio shouted, moving his right hand away while ducking and turning his body 360 degrees, attempting to land the heel of his left foot on Goemon’s calf. The latter, however, saw through it and jumped into the air in response, forcing Shishio to miss the target. “Your evil powers are not stronger than mine!” – While in mid-air, Goemon said and clapped his hands together, attempting to land the blow in downward motion on Shishio’s right shoulder, who moved to right to avoid the strike. Shishio followed the evasive move with offensive one, throwing a punch with his left hand at just landed Goemon. The Konoha ninja saw the punch coming, so just moved his body backwards to left side elegantly, and having spotted an opening, concentrated more chakra into his mechanical right hand, executing a technique with a punch. *“Falcon Punch!”* – Goemon shouted as his straightforward punch had connected on Shishio‘s left side of the ribs, sending the enemy rolling on the soft ground a few metres. 

“God damn it, Goemon! You do this all the time!” The move was followed with angry tone of Shishio, who, having finished rolling, got back on his feet and removed his helmet, showing his short brown hair and sweaty red face to Goemon. “I swear the God, if you use one more jutsu, I will never fight you again.” Shishio was furious, while Goemon put his hands on his head and began apologizing in sweet tone: “Pardon me, Shishio-kun, I forgot.” Goemon had his eyes on the ground. Both boys had made a mutual agreement to spar without any jutsu or weapons and Goemon violated it. 

“One more tme, Shishio-kun?” Goemon asked with puppy eyes. His friend, having gotten his breath back and calmed down a bit, said forgivingly, stating an additional condition: “All right, but you’ll be the bad guy this time.”


----------



## Laix (Apr 1, 2014)

_Edie Nakano_
LIQUID TIME​
"I picked it up."

Edie's glare shot straight to Marietta, a feeling of disgust and her privacy rudely invaded taking over. It was one thing, one very kind thing for Edie to let her into her home and for Marietta to sit there, not speaking a word but it was another for her to go ruffling through her things the moment she stepped out of her room.

"Seeing family together makes me a bit nostalgic, so I picked it up and the woman behind explained to me who it was and asked me to put it back, but you had come back by that time so I just place it there."

She reclined back in her chair, changing back into her obscure form.

"Nice to see a family... _when it's happy._"

"Yeah well, don't touch my stuff next time." 

Followed by her rude response, she yanked the frame off the table and delicately placed it back in its spot. She had the urge to just grab the intrusive bitch by her hair and throw her out the front doors, but for her own, selfish sake she was going to allow her to remain. Without a doubt if she was antagonistic to Marietta, Masami would leave and Edie would blow the one chance she may have.

Inhaling all her anger, she reclaimed her seat and crossed her legs as she does. 

Her mouth opened to speak, but then faded into a close. Tate was lingering in her mind, the older brother she never had enough time with. Alisa could tell the teenage girl was upset and couldn't help but feel for her. It was a rough time for her - actually, the past ten years have been a rough time for her. 

It's never easy losing family, let alone prematurely.

During a moment of awkward silence, Alisa disappeared into a corner with a tray of tea and a notebook. When she returned, she handed Misami a fresh cup of tea even if she hadn't finished her current one. 

However, on the face of the cup, out of sight of Edie's gaze, was a small strip of wet paper clinging on. It read in slightly smudged ink - 

_'Tate gone. Question Edie.'_​


----------



## Kei (Apr 1, 2014)

_Fuzen/To La Cafe_

Zyana was surprised, too surprised, this was the person she was talking to. Without even thinking she reached out to cup his face. There were still remnants of sand left, but the face was it really real? She allowed her hands to run up the side of his face, it was skin alright but she thought the old man was real too.  She gently stroked it before realizing this was his real face, she pulled her hand away fast, so the person she was talking to was this person!  She didn?t know if she felt lied to or should be in awe was this was one of the many powers of a ninja? She blushed, if Emiya was able to tell just by looking at him, then that means she personally had a long way to go.

She looked away from the person standing in front of her, ?No, its okay, I?m still new to all of this so it?s only right.?  Zyana said before getting up from the chair and taking her place beside of Emiya, though it was more behind him than beside, because she could just feel the disappointment that Emiya was leaking on to her. He was just standing there with his hands in his pocket but she could feel like a wave of disappointment crashing on top of her.

She sighed but she smiled at him, ?I enjoyed it too?? She clapped her hands together, ?Though next time I will hope that we can talk face to face next time, not face to sand mask.?

?Do not blame him for your lack of perception?? Emiya interjected which made Zyana jump a bit, yes he was highly disappointed in her at the moment.

He ran his hand through his hair before taking out a folder, ?...? He looked at the young boy before handing him over the folder over.

??.? Emiya didn?t say anything to the kid, though there was a heavy atmosphere, heavy enough for the people around them to start looking, but then he just closed his eyes and turned around. ?It?s her fault for not concentrating hard enough on her own studies, isn?t that right Zyana??

She felt crushed, she could barely look him in the eye but she responded with a slight yes.  He was very upset, this was going to be interesting to go home too, so much for tea and cake with him today. She watched him walk off, the atmosphere was almost crushing everyone around him. Zyana sighed a bit longer this time before looking at the boy in front of her. 

?Please forgive my teacher. He takes his job very seriously.? She said before brushing her hair with her fingers, ?Next time we meet, I hope I get strong enough to see your true face again, but as of right now I have a lot of growing to do.?

She felt so shy. She hasn?t talked to anyone in a long time, because Kiri was the only one she had at this time. Though he wasn?t much of a conversation expert, let alone being the type of person that someone would want to hold a conversation with any way.


----------



## Cjones (Apr 1, 2014)

*Masami/Marietta*
*Konoha/Nakano Mansion*

Marietta waved her hand dismissively as indicting she understood. 

?That was nice of her?? Masami thought. Hisashi had always said she was a hard ass, and pretty frank, so she was sure that if thing trailed along Alicia would?ve probably been ratted out by her just to get things moving along. It just proves that you can never judge a person on heresy alone.  Once things were back in order, another stint of awkward silence followed with no one really knowing what to say to the other. The thought crossed the young senju?s mind that perhaps she should introduce she and Hisashi More than likely he?d be able to provide with slightly more information than she was able to.

Then again, who said their abilities were anything related other than a coincidence? 

A fresh cup of tea was brought to her after a while, odd, considering she hadn?t even finished her first one yet. However a slip of paper was hugged to the face in smudged ink, carefully unfolding the hidden note it read:

_'Tate gone. Question Edie.'_

?The boy in the picture?? Masami began.

?He?s your brother? It?s hard to not have a sibling around any longer, and I can only imagine how it must be when you also grew up with him. Was he capable of the same thing you were Edie?? Masami could sympathize, how weird that this girl and she seemed to have certain things in common. Not being able to understand why your body is the way it is, now it seems that also shared the same hurt of losing a member of the family. ​


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Apr 1, 2014)

*Shiryu*

Shiryu silently listened to Aoshi's explanation. He was actually more interested in Bob's opinion and why the man had chosen such a route. Did he not remember the people that tried to kill him the day before? Sure, perhaps choosing a more isolated route off the beaten track might make them harder to find if anyone was looking for Bob, but out here they were practically cornered.

Before he knew it, they had reached another bridge. Murky waters flowed down below and the whole forest seemed close around them.

_I don't like this..._

Shiryu was back to pensively scanning their surroundings, visored eyes sweeping from  tree to tree, mushroom to mushroom, rock to darkened hovel. When it came his turn to cross, he clasped his cloak, rested his spear across his shoulders and hopped up to the guide rope, choosing to walk that instead of the untrustworthy planks. It reminded him of an exercise they when through at the yari dojo. There weren't many students as the yari was a weapon that had almost completely fallen out of favour among ninjas. It seemed almost quaint in the face of the high-powered ninjutsu employed by the ninja of the age. The diminished class however did afford Shiryu much time with the sensei as well as interesting lessens such as rope -walking.

'The yari-master has supreme balance." Shiryu's teacher would say. "The yari is a petite weapon demanding grace and strength, lest she throw you off-center. Remember, balance!"

Shiryu chuckled to himself as he completed the last meter of rope before hopping off to join Aoshi and Bob on the other side.

"Hoho, was that a laugh?" Bob poked, noting Shiryu's elevated spirits. "That's the first time I've seen anything that resembled enjoyment from you. A penny for your thoughts?" Bob grinned.

"I'm thinking I'll be glad when we reach Kusagakure", Shiryu shot back. "Let's go."


----------



## Bringer (Apr 1, 2014)

*Hado Terumi*

Shortly after the Kureiji left the room, Hado decided to exit seeing no reason to stay. Upon exiting the dining room, he was met with a luxurious family room. What exactly did these people do for a living? The old man who had saved him was taking a nap on the couch, his loud snoring filling the room. Suddenly Mami; the small girl who he had saved came running down the stairs at a incredible speed, before halting before Hado. 

"You're awake! YOU KNOW WHAT THAT MEANS!" She yelled loudly. Surprisingly enough the man on the couch remained sleeping, not moving an inch. 

The young shinobi decided to humor her. "Uhh... What?" The girl was pretty short, so he had to look down to see her eye to eye.

"It means we're going to play games! You better not say no or I'll just have to sick grandpa on you." She began to giggle menacingly. 

Hado's suspicions were correct... They were all crazy. "Sure... So what do you want to play?" He bent downwards to get on her level.

Maybe this wouldn't be so bad? After all Hado hasn't been a kid in a long time. Furthermore he's never had a friend, considering the fact he always preferred to be indoors and to stick to his books. Plus all the other kids would usually make fun of him for being weaker than them, so whenever he attempted to come out of his shell, he usually ran back in. "Maybe we can play a game called hide or go die! You hide, and I'll hunt you done like you're a filthy animal and skin you with a kunai!"

Hado paused for a second. "How about we play tag?" The young Terumi suggested.

"Sure, that's fun too!" She replied gleefully.


----------



## Laix (Apr 1, 2014)

_Edie Nakano_
LIQUID TIME​
"The boy in the picture..."

Edie snapped out of her silence, her attention focused on Masami. She didn't even notice Alisa fidgeting awkwardly as she knew what was coming.

"He's your brother? It's hard to not have a sibling around any longer, and I can only imagine how it must be when you grew up with him." 

The Nakano almost choked on her tea. 

How on earth did she know this? Personal information, information so personal that not even the general public have any idea of Tate's disappearance bar high-ranking officials. Her father has maintained a lie that he attends a boarding school on a remote island, yet someone she's not even known a day is throwing out questions and facts such as that?

They all knew something. It must be. Edie looked at Alisa, bouncing between suspicious and panicked. Her palms began to sweat and she could feel her mind boiling too hot. 

But then, Masami took it a step even further.

"Was he capable of the same thing you were Edie?"

"The... _same thing?_"

This was the first Edie had ever heard of such a thing. Alisa shook her head in dismay, discreetly signalling to Masami that she went too far there.

Before anyone could react however, Edie leapt up from her seat with her chest puffed out and her cheeks dry of emotion.

"Okay, listen: I don't know how you know about my brother and I don't know what the extent of your knowledge is... However---"

Edie strolled over to Masami and slammed her fist into the girl's face, knocking her backwards over the couch and straight onto the floor, her face stained with blood.

"Don't you _*EVER*_ spread *LIES *about him! I _*WON'T*_ tolerate it!"

"Edie?"

"Miss Edie!"

Alisa's shaky voice awoke Edie from what appeared to be a daydream. She blinked a couple times, quickly catching herself up with what was going on. Masami had just finished asking her question and was awaiting an answer.

"Tate... How... How do you know about Tate? Who told you!" Edie stood up from her seat, this time for real. Her fist was shaking violently and her eyes were puffing with restrained tears. "Please! I... I don't even know how you know but... Just don't assume things like that. Only I have this regenrat---"

"Miss Edie..."

Alisa's interruption brought silence to the feisty blonde who was fighting back her emotions like a dam against a flood.

"I'm afraid that I haven't been... completely honest with you. There's something you should know!"

_What?_ What was all of this of a sudden?

She'd been out of the loop for a few seconds, a minute maybe at best, yet she felt like she'd missed so much. Everyone seemed to know more about Edie than herself.

"That's enough, Alisa."

A master of timely interruptions, Natsu Nakano was stood at the white glass door entrance to the lounge with his hands behind his back as expected. His chin was raised and his eyes were narrowed as if he was studying someone.

"Mr Nakano! I'm terribly sorry! I-I"

"Edie, I see you have guests. You know I don't like you having people over without my knowledge."
​


----------



## Sumon (Apr 1, 2014)

*Shinomori Aoshi*

And the trio continued walking. They exited the more open rocky area in which they had crossed the bridge made of planks, and found themselves in the depths of the forest once again. They walked for a few more hours, Aoshi didn‘t let out a single sound the whole time. He was exhausted and tired mostly from tiresome journey through the forest.

Fortunately for him, the Forest of Irony had run out and the group was only a few steps away from open fields of half a meter tall grass. Only 2metres wide path that they were about to walk on was made of small blunt rocks, everywhere else was all grass. Reminded a maze of sorts, but Aoshi had gone through that path before and knew for a fact that it was an ordinary path with no surprises ahead, though sometimes a snake or two would slith onto the path from any side, blocking the road ahead and scaring certain people. 

Upon stepping on the road made of rocks, the group was welcomed by soft sunlight that had been hiding from them above the thick tress of the Forest of Irony. It wasn‘t the warmest sun, but the most annoying one as it was shining right into their eyes, forcing Aoshi to squint. Other than that, it didn‘t cause any additional emotions for the boy, who was literally cold as usual.

“Sweet old sun...” Bob mumbled after inhaling a deep breath of fresh air in the open fields. He could already feel Kusagakure’s flavour in the air, which meant they were nearby. “We’re about 10minutes away from Hidden Grass village.” Bob uttered overjoyed, feeling the excitement of finally being near home.


----------



## Cjones (Apr 1, 2014)

*Masami/Marietta*
*Konoha/Nakano Mansion*

?Perhaps I spoke too much. A lady must know when to keep quiet and I feel may have crossed the line.? Apologetic in her speech, she hadn?t meant to stir up her emotions and such a way. To make matters worse the small talk they had about her brother, Tate, Edie was kind of obvious to part of the matter. Apparently she had no clue, as going from what Alicia told her, that her brother was capable of regenerating just a she was. Still, despite that there was one thing Masami hadn?t been told, yet had an inkling about. Alicia story never made mention of why her brother wasn?t around, a simply assumption on her part. Why? Because Masami knew that face, she was aware of those eyes, eyes that told of a siblings love.

She too had those same eyes. Something that they both had in common. 

Raising from her seat, she hopped to comfort the girl in some way to let her know she was truly sorry about what she had just said; however, before making it towards her another person entered the room, the same ice cold aura from earlier in the day. Her father stood at the glass door that lead into this spacious lounge with an unpleased look on his face. 

"Edie, I see you have guests. You know I don't like you having people over without my knowledge."

?We?re sorry for not telling you sooner, but it was a spur of the moment thing. My friend and I wished to apologize for our behavior earlier.? Masami lied. Stealthily her hand grabbed onto he companions shoulder to wake her up, slightly shaking her, a nonverbal sign of asking for help. Little did she know is that the foreigner was wide awake and aware of everything going on. From start to finish she had listened in on the conversation in its entirety. The answer she wanted about her body, that fact she could regenerate like the boy, Alicia worry, the mention of her brother, finally all the crying along with the recent interruption of her father. Coming here in addition to all this big cluster fuck of drama was really starting to grate on her nerves. 

?Basta con questa merda.? Marietta spoke in her native tongue, gaining the whole rooms attention, unfolding her legs and popping up into her feet. 
(?Enough of this crap.?)

?Family business is family business, but there?s far too much secretive crap going on for my liking. So let?s just cut to the chase alright!? You *can* regenerate, it?s a fact you can?t hide, and we also figured out that your brother was capable of the exact same thing, now how you feel about it is up to you.? She practically roared to the entire room. For such a young girl, Marietta had such a no nonsense, frank, and confrontational attitude. 

?But let?s stop pussy footing around here, capisce? You wanna know more about why you can do what you do? Then how about going to the source?" Tossing a gloved finger back at her father as she continued. "Or better yet, I?ll just bring that damn boy here and you can ask him all those question yourself? How?d that work for you?"​


----------



## Bringer (Apr 1, 2014)

*Hado Terumi*

"Tag your it!" Yelled the girl as she made a break for the door. Hado just stood there smiling as he gave her a head start. 

After waiting thirty seconds he sprinted outside the door, seeing as Mami left it open. However he made sure to close it behind him. The ivory haired boy began to observe his surroundings trying to spot the girl, but she was nowhere to be seen. The Terumi wouldn't give up so easily, so with one jump he landed on a rooftop. The best way to find her was to get some aerial view, and it didn't take long to spot the girl running down the block.

The boy leaped crossing the necessary distance to land right in front of her. With a toothy grin he tapped her on the forehead. The girl desperately flailed her hands in a attempt to tag him back, but he jumped backwards. "Your it!" He never thought he'd have this much fun playing tag... Then again it's been a long time since he acted like a kid. At this point he though he was too old for that, but then again do people really grow up? Hado's childhood may be over, but that doesn't mean playtime is. 

"No fair!" Mami yelled, shaking her arms at Hado who took refuge at a rooftop. 

The young shinobi responded with laughter. "All's fair in tag and games." Suddenly Hado's eyes widened as a kunai landed towards Mami, almost hitting her foot. _"Is that... Paper bomb!"_ The ivery haired boy jumped down from the rooftop he was on, and preformed the body flicker technique. Luckily he managed to grab Mami and outrun the detonation of the paper bomb, however the shock wave knocked Hado over causing him to roll over across the ground. Mami slipped out from his grip.

Immediately after regaining his composure he got up and went to check on the girl, who was currently laying on the ground flat on her face. "Mami!" 

Hado had flipped the girl over, and his heart skipped a beat as he saw her eyes were closed. _"She can't be dead... She can't!"_ 

Slowly her eyes opened and she coughed a few times. "You're it Hado." The ivory haired boy sighed in relief, but suddenly a figure stood before the pair.

"Who are y-" The boy was cut off by a kick that sent him skidding backwards. Immediately the mysterious man grabbed Mami and ran off. 

__________________________


Hado stood outside of a warehouse. That was the place he had seen them enter as he pursued them... He began to freeze up. The young Terumi inhaled and then exhaled... He could do this. To his knowledge the man didn't even notice Hado following him, so he had the jump on them. _"It's time."_ Hado thought as he jumped crashing straight into the window; he began rolling forward on the floor of the warehouse to avoid the damage of crashing on the floor.


----------



## Olivia (Apr 1, 2014)

*Kirisaki Shinkō
Hinowa: All for the Mission*

Before the genjutsu had been dispelled, I curled up and shivered. All this blood, all these different transformations. They all didn't make sense! I was weak against genjutsu, maybe more so than others, but I couldn't handle it. Maybe it was simply the sight of blood - something that both frightened and excited me. Perhaps a more sinister side of me appreciated the sight and use of blood, but all I could think of was fear. Why would that be? If I don't appreciate any of life's "gifts" then I shouldn't be afraid, but then why am I here shaking?

After the genjutsu was broken I was somehow _separated_ from the other three. Well, I use that term very loosely. More like I chose to venture by myself. It had been as I thought, I work better by myself. With no specific sensei to guide our team, it was to the best of each of our judgements to carry out our mission, and I felt the reconnaissance would go quicker if we were to split up. So without saying a word I ventured away from the group.

Besides, I can't let them see me like that. I know it was just a genjutsu, but seeing that bloodied family in the photograph shook me to my core. It was disturbing, and obviously showed how disturbing the enemies we would face are. If I am to go up against somebody like that, I'd have to be alone and not shamed.

The streets, despite being a small farm village, was boastful with antagonistic vibes, ear-piercing yells, drops of blood glittering in small puddles every few feet. As I followed the red trail, I was eventually led into an alley way, which led directly to a dead end. All exits around me suddenly vanished, as I collapsed once again.

I was caught, but by someone else. This time the sky turned to a myriad of colors, swirling above. The ground around me turned to a pool of blood, and the only thing I could do was stand there helplessly as I sank below. I knew this was a genjutsu, but I didn't bring my hands to form the kai release. I didn't know the reason why, but I liked this warm feeling. It soaked my clothes and wrecked them, but I didn't care. I felt ecstatic.

  My eyes widened, and I rolled in the pool of blood. Instead of denying the genjutsu's existance, I embraced it. I started to laugh uncontrollably, until my body was covered in the iron-stenched liquid. My hair felt disgusting, but all I could manage was a big smile. I grabbed my right arm, and squeezed as tightly as possible, until I felt my own blood trickle down my hand. 

I found myself, still in the alley way. The sky was a normal blue, with the buildings surrounding me being their usual shape. I looked to my right arm and noticed that I had riped through my gown and pierced my skin. I shook my left hand in disbelief as blood trickled down my fingertips. I gasped for air - and I panicked. I jumped onto the building, watching my entire body shiver with ever movement. I just wanted to be out of that confined space.   

I don't know what was wrong with me. I hate blood, it is one of my greatest fears. My legs collapsed underneath me, and I rested my head on the hard roof. I didn't know where this genjutsu user had been, or what the 'secret' behind this village is, but I knew I was spent. I wanted something to excite my life, to give meaning to the ever lasting boredom, but I didn't expect for my fears to be wrought inside of me.

I shook my head in disagreement. No. Fear of anything should not exist. There is no reason to fear even death itself because that is the fate of everything. I know that, that is why I wanted some excitement in life. But if I know that, then why...why do I still feel this fear? Is it because I want something to live for? But then that would mean there has to be something to live for, which until proven otherwise, is false.

I took a deep breath. I was thinking too hard. I needed to get to a better vantage point. The only thing that mattered was completing the mission, while silly bothers like fear could be worked with later. After gaining my resolve I headed for the central clock tower - which happened to be the tallest building in the village.
​


----------



## Chronos (Apr 1, 2014)

_Cease and Desist: Relevance of Shattered Bonds_​
We finally had managed to reach fortitude, granted Asylum within the lands of leaf just to have been found. Not a weeks passed and the child of Ivery along with his summon, they've rushed through the forest with noted fear exposed to their cores. While a man whom they've never seen, shrouded upon a veil of mystery, followed suit. Their speed reached the apex of their abilities, their lungs huffing entrails of breath quickly and resolute. Now there was none to save him and he couldn't plan something quick enough, his sentiments were swirling upon a cycle of his thoughts. Negating all of common sense, all he could think of doing at present was flee, his feet responded quickly his summon behind him, their mind speaking while the swiftly made their way through the tress, their speed calculated left their image in a blur, they could not sense weary due the very angst built up upon their cores. Indeed, such anger that he was so careless to have left his guard fall so direly. 

"Found you." 

A figure clothed in a cloak that hid her features. The voice was noted, female, her hands extending towards the head of the child, while he vision just seemed to have appeared out of nowhere, as if reality for a split of a second had shattered entirely, glistening shreds, particles of light lucidly emanated throughout the gap of the void, Rosuto eyes widen as a reaction to the absolute demise he had encounter. It felt as if it was around a second ago that he had just fallen asleep on his bed, and had woken to a blade above his head. Summoning, he could quickly take advantage of the situation, and so he executed his technique without an ounce of thought, however, this was quickly brought to naught, as this clocked enigma had connected her foot to his stomach, causing both the summon and himself to be rocketed of the window. 

Upon loosing his breath with such strength of a kick, he noted that set enigma had power much stronger than he did, and so, he formulated a plan. Of course, set assassin was targeting himself. So he quickly and without a pattern he rushed towards the outskirts. Soon when he believed he was within range, he produced traps made of bombs, tags, ninja weapons, and flash grenade. Upon realizing such feat, she simply blitz, set particles illuminated a path and without much restraint all his planning was brought to a naught when everything has exploded right under his nose. This caused him and his summon to take an offensive, but to naught, her movements where so cleverly devised that they held naught a single change. With blatant flair she committed herself to simply make a mockery of the two, her moves where effective, flashy and overall, unpredictable. 

Never has he felt such cowardice crumble his spirit, every had begun to blur before his eyes and what had occurred after was simply a child's desperate attempt to live on. Whatever had she held in store would certainly kill the child. Much to his grief he knew her games, she knew that the very act of following him around was pleasure. Menial entertainment for a simple catch. A fish struggles in the line for a while, she was simple twirling her finger to a bug who thought could take on a mountain. She laughed at his futile attempt at survival, it was simply futile. It was simple known to all that he was gonna die. Rei herself couldn't possibly blend her skill set with Rosuto's to form such a cohesive strategy that she wouldn't read. 

Which is why, her hand grasped both of the child and summons faces and dragged them along the rocky earth, not before smashing it in and soon after throwing it towards the distance. Bleeding where the two while they witnessed her figure become distorted and start to fragment itself into pieces of blue lightning that swirled upon the night. A mixture of lighting and rain creature a beautiful picture, so radiant that it could made for such wondrous visual if the moment wasn't the one present. With a clench of his teeth he kicked the muddy earth and grasp Rei's arm, utilizing the tree before him he ushered his body's weight to twist, preforming a back-flip while his feet dragged on the stump and he threw her upon the air, communicating mentally he told her to await for the right moment, soon upon seconds her vision returned in a surge of power. 

He knew not what was set art technique that could simply beam a person out of existence and back to and fro with no noted repercussions. But the moment she made her appearance, her hand had met him on the neck, a sturdy grip and she held his neck with such force that it cut out all the circulation of air from his throat. 

_"Now!" _ 

Rei appeared from behind after landing, her arms pulled as she quickly kicked the muddy earth, closing the gap between the two, while she propelled herself towards the two and she swung her arm, focused that she would strike the center of her spinal cord in hopes that she would cause some type of damage to her movement. But just as quickly as she closed the gap, just as quickly had the illustration of her presence disappear before their eyes. Rosuto's body plummeted, soon to be captured by the hands of Rei. Without a second of delay, the very enigma of a woman had flashed herself into reality. Gripping to Rei's collar while rushing through the field at the pinnacle of her speed, utilizing the muddy earth, she twisted her body exposing herself to its slippery substance, causing her to up the speed when she began to spin, soon throwing the two farther than possible. Escaping the sea of trees they soon met themselves with a large body of water under their feet quickly they produced chakra at the soles of their feet and tried ever so quickly to regain their balance. 

Panting so heavily their lungs began to burn in anxiety and fatigue. They questioned her location, nowhere to be seen or found. Their back united as her laughter became apparent, her voice emanating from all, they couldn't pin point the location their back inches from the other as the witnessed the sparkles cycling the area where they stood, soon the laughter grew, Mockingly, threateningly. Both began to swing their fist in the air in hopes they would hit something, anything, but this just caused the laughter to grow larger, and larger and soon a silhouette made it wake. From the distance it came and it spoke:

"Have you ever truly witnessed fear? Tell me now? Want me to end you?" 

She kicked. This enigma was far too much for what they were experienced with , throwing a kunai in between the two a tag placed on it, Rei forming signs to produce her bow, Rosuto, grab hold of her and both executed a leap so powerful it propelled them several meters farther from her, causing her to land in an explosion, the water rose like crashing waves at the edge of a mountain, it wasn't over. Rosuto swung his arm, the extension connecting. He noticed that she wasn't distorting reality, in the split of a second he managed to react fast enough to her speed. She used a catalyst, she just upped her speed to a degree, the particles forming as the genjutsu to her pacing technique, causing their vision to ignore her presence completely. However, it was powerful, subtle. None could move at that speed, however his forearm manage to connect, her throat at the mercy of his push, soon forcing his body to release all the pent up strength his shot her towards the distance, Rei leaped above him and shot her arrow as she was skipping through the water.

Retaliating she, quickly regained composure and her body twisted, her leg extended and she swiped the incoming arrow with her foot. Knocking it off balance upon the air and grasping it on her hands. A smirk rose on her lip. Her hand gripped the ice and shattered it under her strength. She was impressed, of course she was. It wasn't everyday someone noted her ability, and the functionality. This boy, his eyes spoke many words. He was talented to some degree and although he held little potential... It could be said that his will for survival was truly magnificent. 

"No, no, no. Now that I noted how much of a pumpkin you are, I can't just simply kill you now. No, no. You don't even have the scroll with you, right? Predictable. This was a wild goose chase after all. Very well then. How about we work with your status then, boy? You would like that, trust me. There's nothing more disturbingly adequate than causing strife upon these walking soul. Don't you agree? I'll make you part of the cycle boy. So come with me." 

"The hell are you!? Get the fuck away already! Leave us alone!" 

"Oh, so delicious! Despair really is best served hot. Well, better eat my meal, wouldn't want it to get cold, right? Ivery?" 

She kicked the earth once more, he reacted with a leap. Rei behind him already pulling on the string with arrow at the ready. It flew and rocketed towards the target, while behind it Rosuto pulled a Kunai with a thread tied to its hilt, tied with it were tags many of them. Followed by a twirl and a throw it followed behind the arrow, without much hesitation she leaped and swiped the arrow from the air. Twisting her body she produced the same principle as walking on tree in her foot. The enigma was very prominent indeed, her body while in motion awaited for the kunai to reach the perfect distance, using the principal to suction the kunai inches away from her foot soon to throw it towards the distance. It exploded a mountain not to far along causing large boulders to fall on this body of water. 

"Damn it! We can't beat her!"

"We can't give up now! We managed to connect at least one attack! She's not invincible!"

"Haha~ Speak for yourselves."


----------



## Olivia (Apr 2, 2014)

*Kirisaki Shinkō
Liquid Time - Time Never Stops*

It had to have been six thirty when the suns magnificent rays shined through my lazily covered window blinds. I turned in my bed sheets wondering why the sun decided to appear so early this morning. I put my pillow over my head to block the sun, and with futile attempts, tried to go back to sleep. Eventually I knew I wasn't able to, so I threw my fuzzy blanket to the ground as I rolled out of bed.

I walked to the blinding window, and peered out to see all the activity occuring outside. It was strange since it was so early in the morning, but I suppose people liked to get up early in Konoha. I sat back down onto my mattress, and pondered why that would be the case. Why push yourself so early in the morning when there's no point. It's not like there are any major consequences for waiting until it's natural to wake up. In fact, one may be able to enjoy their pointless life easier if they get to sleep in.

I rubbed my head in frustration, knowing that none of them thought like I did. If they did, then they would let go of as many things as possible, and try to live life simplistic. As everything in the universe will one day fade away, you can save yourself a lot of pain then by sacrificing now - or at least that's what I think. If you have less to let go of then you have less to lose, and thus you are ready to go when you inevitably die. Of course living like this makes life very boring, but until life provides a reason, there simply isn't a reason for it to be exciting.

I went to go take a cold shower, shivering from the thoughts of my mission. I knew I had to get stronger - I was too prone to genjutsu. I was simply never proficient at it, but that didn't mean I couldn't get better at deflecting it. But I didn't have time for that right now. It had been days since I last visited the church - and I _had_ to go there. I needed answers.

  I turned off the cold water, dried myself off, put on my nun garbs, and tied my hair up with the red ribbon - and I was set to go. I took off from my little apartment and went to the streets of Konoha. People always gave me strange looks, if only because I was an 'open' nun, unlike everyone else who was religious who kept quiet [or at least didn't publicize it physically] about their following, if only to keep things civil amongst other villagers. I can understand the feeling, as there was some tension between the Jashinist and I. But in all honesty, I almost prefer that. At least everyone is being honest that way. I made it to the village gate, where the gate keeper made a sly remark.

* "Oh, looks like you're going on a walk again. Be safe, and make sure not to lose your clothes again."*

I rolled my eyes. I never lost my clothes, they got wet so I had to take them off. That's a big difference. There was no point in spending what little time on this planet I have, so I continued on my way ignorning his statement. The church had been placed about two miles south from the village. It was a tall cathedral, so it was very hard to miss.

By the time I arrived, it had been just as I had left it. There were gardeners tending to the plants outside, an echo of prayers being said from the inside. I pushed the door open and witnessed about four people sitting on the ground in a meditation position. I joined them quietly, chanting what my wishes for the future.

This next part I felt bad about, but it was the truth. I had no ambitions for the future. There was nothing to look forward to, so that means I have no ambitions. The one thing I always asked for is answers - one specifically. The meaning of life. If I had that one single answer, then my life would make so much more sense. I would be able to drive my ambitions to the sky and do the extreme, but with no current meaning and only death on the horizon, I always quickly give up hope.

The second part of our prayor was for atonement. Not for acts that are illegal, but for our own personal demons - as those are the ones that truly matter for your heart. I thought back to the mission, and imagined myself rolling around in the blood. Even if it was just a genjutsu, it made me sick to my stomach. My body started to shake, as I [nearly] silently uttered my horrifying experience.

After I finished, I stood up and walked to the alter. I put my hands together and bowed in the most humble way possible. After about thirty seconds I let my torso up and turned around. One of the heads of this church, Hofun, bowed in front of me, took my hand, and said.

"Lady Shinkō, we thank you for your services and for your loyalty towards our lord. However there is talk amongst us that I believe you should be aware about."

I sort of knew where this conversation was going to go, as I've had it two times before. The thing is, I didn't join this religion because of faith of prosperity, I joined it for answers. If anything was going to give it to me, it would be the Kibō which relies on knowledge. I believed that if I devoted myself to Kibō enough, I would one day find the answers in which I seek. But playing dumb, I tilted my head and asked:

"What ever could you mean?"

"We have had shinobi-nun's in the past, but none quite like you. You see, all of us here like to look forward to what life will bring us, and that's why we look for answers that we don't know. You on the other hand...well, don't look forward to anything. It's strange to have someone who -"

"That's not true! I'm looking for the knowledge of life itself! Is that not the most grand answer of all?"

"Please, Lady Shinkō, do not raise your voice and let me explain. Some things in life aren't meant to be understood. That is one of them. Instead of tackling a large question like that, believe in what the future holds and help to enrich the world as one of Kibō's daughters. We can't prevent death, but we can at least make living worth while, something you need to do for yourself before you can help others...Do you understand, Lady Shinkō?"

I nodded slowly as I released my hand from his grip and bowed. But the thoughts in my head were vastly different from what I was showcassing on the outside. If there was no true purpose to life, then it was not worth living. No reason to set my life out to dissappointment if all that's going to happen is that I'll die. These are absolutes - and I will not abandon that process of thought. Therefore, for me to enjoy life - I must figure out why life is necessary. 
​


----------



## Chaos Theory (Apr 2, 2014)

*Zansatsu|Genin|Fuzen*

*[Street Side, Fuzen]​*​
[A New Mission VII, The Boy Under the Mask]​
Satoshi's dark green eyes widen when Zyana cupped his face. So sudden was her instinctual want to make sure this was the real boy that her moves caught him by surprise. Once focused on Emiya he now found his cheeks being squeezed and puffed out like a baby's face when fawned over by others. Then and there as she rubbed her hand up the side of his face the entirety his fa?ade started to crack and shatter. He blinks as she started to pet him. Confused, taken or otherwise his hands remain motionless by his half eaten tea cake. _ Is.. is, is she caressing my face?_ is thought as she quickly stopped and pulled away. She must have realized what she was doing. She spoke something, though Satoshi didn't quite catch it. So many years of being indifferent and cold toward life. Now he was setting there with his guard down. Disarmed by a gesture made out of curiosity and nothing more.

 ?I enjoyed it too??

At least that is what Satoshi thinks she states even to him her clapping was muffled he was far from this place, vexed. No transfixed maybe? Maybe..    

 ?Though next time I will hope that we can talk face to face next time, not face to sand mask.?

Satoshi blinks, though he appeared to be looking at both Zyana and Emiya he was more staring pass them.  "Ah, eh I erm ... I... eh... wha.." all Satoshi could do is stammer as the girl is admonished by her teacher. That was it, might as well call it now. Satoshi was gone he was done. Where is that life line that he so desperately needed to jar his senses. His shining beacon of hope, the wire that would allow him to climb from the depths of the sholes of the dumbfounded. Well as so happen it came from the Jonin himself.  Pulling a manilla file folder, tied and sealed by the hand of the Kage himself it passing before his eyes snaps Satoshi out of his stupor and for the first time since being grabbed he is subject to the brunt of Emiya's wave of disappointment. As the file hit his hands the wave that was strong enough to make the entire atmosphere of the Cafe down right uncomfortable crashed down on him. 

Satoshi looks to the package, other than the seal it wasn't marked and since he couldn't break the seal to look inside he couldn't  sate his own curiosity to what he was sent all the way out here for. A few more very intense moments tick by as the man made his way from them. So powerful was he that the people he passed even stopped what they were doing and pull their gaze form him. Drumming the file folder his gaze cuts back to Zyana as she turned back to him. Thoughts turned to moments ago and Satoshi feels his cheeks warm, it was now his turn to blush since he was back in his right mind. Adverting his gaze he coughs trying to get his mind completely back on track. He focused on meeting the Devil Woman Kaz for the first time and how she almost killed him. There it was a tingle of fear ran up his spine offsetting the situation. 

?Please forgive my teacher. He takes his job very seriously.?  She was brushing her hair with her fingers as she spoke ?Next time we meet, I hope I get strong enough to see your true face again, but as of right now I have a lot of growing to do.?. Back in control, somewhat, Satoshi pulls a hand from the file and waves the notion off.  "Don't worry about it, I have a Sensei that can take things a bit too seriously too, but it is thanks to her that I can do a lot of what I'm capable of today."

His thoughts travel back to that house in the middle of nowhere on the boarder of the Land of Wind and the Land of Rivers. 

_- "Satoshi!" Kiyoko slams her leather tipped pointer off her table to get the young boy's full attention. Flinching he looks to her,  "Yes ma'am?" is asked as he looked to her,  "You're the one that wanted me to teach you how to do what I did, and if I'm going to teach you, you're going to work for it. Concentrate or you'll never be able to use puppets like your dad or medicine like you mom." again the pointer slams off her table.  "Roll those eyes again and I'll show you what I did to those men first hand. Then I'll heal you and do it again. Just to make sure you understand.",  "S-sorry, I'll do better!" is exclaimed as he closed his hands back together.-_

 "So, there is no real need to apologize to me." is offered as he held the file folder up. A moment later a wooden hand and arm, clanking and popping, extends from the darkness of his hood and takes it. Pulling it back into the inky blackness from whence it came.  "As far as me wearing masks" is stated as he scratched at the bottom of his left eye,  "we all were masks, some as I just do it literally." is continued as he mimicked her voice. He had picked up on the fact that she herself was hiding things.  "Masks can be used for many things, for me it compliments my particular skill set." he eyes the book on the table she was setting at,  "Speaking of which, I have a few hours until my train arrives to take me back to Suna. What are you studying? Maybe I can assist, as I by profession am a bit of a book worm." as he spoke he'd already attached his Chakra Strings to it and now it floated over to them. ~


----------



## Axelthewanted (Apr 2, 2014)

Qualia Mioda & Kujo Kategiri
Comrade of the Forgotten Plains

The boys response seemed very barren and depleted. How could someone with no goals took upon the job of being a shinobi? Is like he's fight a war without concerning himself what would he be fighting for. Qualia seemed tilted her head slightly to the side, raising up one of her eyebrows curious of what could have brought him to what he is today. In her eyes, he's a book with blank pages. Kujo had an interest to the concept that is kid but it was something that through time the answer will emerge. Kujo released a sigh that expressed some of her disappointment to the boy's answer. She hoped to find some knowledge into what made him tick but she digressed to the matter and answered the Tenzu's question.

"Yes. That would be all. Well if that's all there is than I guess we may..."

Before the orchid haired woman could have finish her sentence Qualia abruptly interrupted with here loud personality and demands.

"Hey! Not so fast Sensei! You're part of this team too, so that means you have to tell about yourself as well."

Qualia face was filled by her smirk almost grinning showing off some of her teeth, her eyes could reflect her electric personality and reckless behavior, teasing Kategiri. Kujo couldn't resist and found herself forced to smile and with a tone of content she spoke.

"You're right Qualia. Well as you both know I'm Kujo Kategiri, Jonin of Hoshigakure and your sensei. I like protecting those who have accepted as one of their own and my beloved husband. I don't like my stomach... My hobby is to play Irensei, mostly with my husband as well. As for my goal, I'm going to keep that to myself."

The young magenta eyed girl could notice Kujo's love for her husband, the thought itself made fall into wonder of when will her prince will come to swoop her off her feet, obviously she hid this from the other giving the expression as if she didn't had no interest to finding love, but the thought was quickly swept away when her sensei referred to her stomach as something she didn't like. Unable to enter the subject Kategiri started speaking.

"Well kids as ninja's we have to serve and protect our village. Sense we already got to know each other a bit we can move to what's next on our list. You might think this is sudden but we've been already put on a mission that must set out to accomplish. I'm expecting from both of you to do your best." 

"Well that was quick. They did not hesitate to put us to work. Oh well let get this show on the road!"

The girl quickly stood up from the ground, she brushed some of the hair that disturbed her line of sight gently with her thumb and index finger, having keeping the always enthusiastic attitude reflect on her roster all pumped up seeming as if she were getting ready to rocket out of field.​


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Apr 2, 2014)

*Shiryu*

The last section to the village of Kusagakure was thankfully uneventful. As they got closer, there was more and more road traffic. The got a few sideways looks from Kusagakure nin who saw their Amegakure headbands. Despite the two villages being closely aligned, shinobi were traditionally edgy about having foreign ninja visit their village. Perhaps a hold over from the 'hidden village' moniker.

Shiryu greeted all as friendly as they could until the trio came to a stop outside the village. "This is as far as I go", Shiryu stated. He wasn't in the mood for the traditional scrutiny that came with entering another village.

"Well young men", Bob started, "I can say that for my part, it was a pleasure. We should do this again sometime."

Shiryu didn't look at Bob. He had already resolved that this would be the last time he chose to have dealings with this man. "Well", Bob greeted, turning on his heel to saunter into the village and find the nearest bar.

"Hey, aren't you forgetting something?" Shiryu stopped him. The young ninja simply stood with his open palm extended, beckoning Bob with an upward wave.

"Ah yes, how silly of me..." Bob sheepishly laughed before producing an ornately embellished wallet from a hidden fold in his kimono. He began counting out the mission payment in a rather miserly manner, something which inwardly amused Shiryu considering how this man professed to live. He finished his counting and suddenly stopped like something had just occurred to him.

"You know, this is quite a bit of money for a couple of young guys. Wouldn't you perhaps like me to invest it for you? If you leave this little sum with me I can grow it a lot more. 3, maybe even 4 times as much. Its my talent you see. What do you say?"

"No thank you", Shiryu said as diplomatically and patiently as he could. It wasn't good form to heckle about payment but he seriously considered knocking Bob over the head if he attempted to screw Aoshi and himself over. Only the promise to his parents kept him at bay. "Just the payment, thanks."

"Ok", Bob shrugged. "Your loss."

The currency exchanged hands and Shiryu made haste to return home. "Until next time, Aoshi." He waved back at Aoshi. "Keep warm." 


_Mission Complete_


----------



## Laix (Apr 2, 2014)

_Edie Nakano_
LIQUID TIME​When her father appeared like an assassin emerging from the shadows, she shut down completely. Not a detail of what she was talking about could grace his ears.

Then again, how long had he been there? He could've left his office prior, heard the subject and only just decided to step in.

But then, she thought of what he said when Masami first asked about her regenerative abilities.

_"Regeneration? Well I have no idea what you're talking about. Come on Edie, we're going."_
​
It sounded dismissive, like he didn't want to talk about the subject, like when someone brings up mom. She stared at him, asking if this was another one of his "lies to protect you".

"We're sorry for not telling you sooner but it was a spur of the moment thing," Masami lied convincingly. "My friend and I wish to apologize for our behaviour earlier."

"That's quite alright. I just wanted to---"

"Basta con questa merda."

"_Excuse me?_"

Marietta's sudden foreign intervention put her in the spotlight as everyone listened for a translation.

“Family business is family  business, but there’s far too much secretive crap going on for my  liking. So let’s just cut to the chase alright!? You can  regenerate, it’s a fact you can’t hide, and we also figured out that  your brother was capable of the exact same thing, now how you feel about  it is up to you.” 

She directly addressed Edie so bluntly about her secrets in front of her father it was incomprehensible. Such a lack for other people's feelings was something Edie looked down upon in people. If Marietta was hoping to get in her good books (which, to be fair is highly unlikely), she was going about it the wrong way.

"But let's stop pussy footing around here, capisce? You wanna know more about why you can do what you do? Then how about going to the source?"

Marietta called out Natsu Nakano with her finger, the eyes of the audience following with her along with horrified gasps from Alica.

"Or better yet, I'll just bring that damn boy here and you can ask him all those questions yourself? How'd that work for you?"

Mr Nakano sighed with boredom. There was a pause before he spoke, but when he did it brought a chill to the room.

"For the last time, my daughter does *not* possess any regenerative abilities. Such nonsense won't be tolerated in my ho-"

"*DAD!*" 

Edie cut her dad off and stormed over to her, picking up the cake knife that was now acting as a tool of evidence. 

"_What?_ Don't be such an attention seeker. I expect better of you."

"No, I'm serious! I'm sick of you lying and lying to me! Just tell the truth for once!"

"Miss Edie, p-please stop!" Alisa tried to play peacekeeper but it fell on deaf ears.

"Marietta... Marietta is right, as much as I hate to admit it. I'm not going to avoid anything anymore." Clutching the knife tight in her right hand, Edie was going to go for the shock factor. As she pulled the knife past her left arm and past her chest, her hand shook uncontrollably as she fought the almost paralysing fear.

"_*EDIE!*_ What are you doing!?" Alisa cried out to the daughter she never had, pleading for her to stop. However, the Nakano was determined to show her father something he couldn't ignore. 

She pressed the tip of the blade and slowly began to drag it across her throat. Blood trickled down like a waterfall, soaking her chest and horrifying Alisa.

As Edie fell to the ground gasping for air, Natsu watched with a nonchalant expression.

It was only thirty seconds of choking and twitching before Edie picked herself up, swapping the knife for a napkin that she used to dab the blood on her neck.

Silence was a powerful tool.

​


----------



## Chronos (Apr 2, 2014)

_Cease and Desist: Relevance of Shattered Bonds_​
Upon responding this enigma's feet rushed through the watery surface, closing the gap between the two. Rosuto clenching his teeth had leaped while Rei behind him had thrown a fist at her front. Enigman halted her progression and lowered the center of her body. The fist coursed inches away from her cheeks, a glint could be seen, her eyes glaring down at Rei whom was at the mercy of her strength, Rosuto upon witnessing this forced himself to twist and turn on the skyline, a sideways turn and the back of his foot readied to connect with the back of her head. She kicked once more and pushed her body away from the two children. This enigma was impressed to some degree, they knew how to work more proficiently that what she believed. Their perception had been honed to a degree probably a slight above his rank, however this wasn't anything to boast about. She just needed to play for awhile. Soon after the real fun would begin! 

Their distances had been extended, Rosuto's eyes resembled the same anger it held a few years ago. Something about this situation brought up a sense of... enjoyment. Drenched upon anguished muffled memories held always in the back of his head had he exploded into a flurry. Rei only followed suit, her reading of his thoughts had simply been ignored. There's not reasoning to this child of man once he had indulged himself in torment. The abyss was so dark and eerie even her emotions were poisoned by it slightly. However whatever could cause them victory. This was but another moment where he needed to formulate and execute to the pinnacle of his abilities. 

Not a moment was lost before their presence had been blurred due to their speed, circling the woman they began to execute a variety of movements and attacks, cornering her to their own bodies. Rosuto initiated with a swing to the stomach, while Rei brought herself from behind and leaped, throwing a kick to the enigma's neck. Pulling back and then ducking, the enigma managed to evade, but this was followed quickly with a sweep kick by Rosuto, which was thrown especially to thwart her balance. Set veiled woman was brought to leap and with it to turn towards her back, which was met with another kick headed towards her temple, she brought her elbow up, knocking her foot of her direction and out of bound, parrying set attack. Still hovering on the air, Rosuto, raced towards the right, while the enigma executed a swing kick of her own threatening to send his summon flying. Propelling towards the air he swung his foot, smashing that attack of her's away.

Witnessing his stare, such blatant anger exuded from them, such natural angst against this situation. With fear building upon his soul it was eminent that although at what's suppose to be crippling, was giving him power. Rei took advantage and once her feet met with the surface of water she leaped and gripped her waist. She didn't expect this, and such basic tactic, rasing her arm, conjoining both her hand just to form one large fist, she threw such strength into Rei back and explosion of power was viewed once the water rose like bird flying towards the sky. 

"No!"

Rosuto had thrown another Kunai, upon touching the water that had been rocketed from where it stood and explosion followed. Rei was alive, indeed she was, hoping a strike had been connected, he witnessed, however the particles had appeared once more. 

"Damn it! How am I suppose to beat this thing!"

Frustration built up. A sound was heard, although the rain masqueraded her movement, there was a slip second where... He leaped, eyes glittering a darker sapphire hue, engrossed with such exuding aura of magnetizing dark madness, time seemed to have stopped. Only small instances of drips could be seen hitting a invisible surface, his feet racing to connect and soon as it did. 

*-BLAM!!-* 










​
Sent flying did this woman was sent, not holding his breath, he followed at the pinnacle of his speed. Rei propelling herself from the depth of the water. From behind of her position, she swung a fist, connecting to the center of her back, stopping her progress. Rosuto already withing range had jumped and 360'd, swing a vertical kick towards the under left of her chin. The power held caused her to lose its sturdiness, Rei, preformed a frontal flip and smashed her head into the depths.

"That's for earlier you harlequin!"

"It's not over!"

Rei quickly knelled and place one hand on top of the other, forming a platform for Rosuto to place his foot on, soon utilizing the entirety of her strength she rocketed him toward the skies. Soon, he positioning himself head pointing at the earth, while Rei made a run for it, he pulled his last Kunai, another that held a large amount of explosive tag and threw with all his force. So powerful that it dive into the water and soon exploded with magnificent wonder. 

"Suiton!! Suiryū Kōbaku!!!" 

Bullets of water rose, capturing him in their power. Before long he was spining on the air due to the strength of each strike. Rei noted this, but the after strike that came, a dragon of water rose from the water. Roaring with it's massive destructive aura.

"Rosuto!!"

The enimga woman, now exposed, bleeding from every edge of her body with a mien crossed with anger that had been exposed from the most deeper of abyss. Engulfing the child, it plummeted him towards the earth and yet another strong strike was ushered. Such was the impact that it broke the summoning, and Rei disappeared upon a puff of smoke. 

​
"You nuisance...."

"Stop. This boy has demonstrated something far more. To damage you AND figure you out so quickly? It's stuff of pro's."

"What do you want, Ren? I'm fulfilling my contract."

"Change of plans sweetie. Seems the boss want us to keep him alive after set spectacle. We have a plan, one that will cause a conflict in the world. One... very delicious one in fact." 

The very man that had met them in the woods has made his appearance, grabbing the boy. He simply left without another word.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 2, 2014)

*Zell Kazama
The Tragedy of Zellous Kazama 
Somebody Call His Momma! A Knockout Every Five Minute!!*

Being knocked the fuck out is a very strange yet clinical occurrence. The brain suffers such a terrible blunt force trauma it rattles against the skull potentially causing he nerve endings to pulse unlimitedly even managing to cause bleeds in the brain if hit hard enough. These phenomena causes a mass shut down rendering the victim, knocked the fuck out. When Asami brought the proverbial hammer down on poor Zellous Kazama the impact had caused all sorts of cranial disorientation. Even if the genin had a chance to react the result would most likely have been the same.

The whole world was darkness and Zell honestly had no recollection of anything that happened while he was out cold, completely unable to remember anything that happened in his dream state of unconsciousness. But the moment he hit the tepid temperature of the water it was a shock to his system. Hot water invaded ever pore, assaulted ever follicle, and yet soothed his fractured state as he began to rejoin the world of the living. The tsunami of pain had not hit him yet, all he knew in this solemn moment was an astonishing feeling of elysium's splendor as he nuzzled into the water pillows...

Wait was there even such a thing as water pillows? The pearly haired maven of apathy acted upon his moniker, nuzzling his face into the pillows and taking a soft breath, the smell of strawberries reverberating back to him. This caused his malleable mind to wander to the last time he smelled this scent, it was when Edie moved closer to him to discuss Asami. Smacking his lips together and smiling as he thought about his bodacious new teammate Zell began to stretch, but then he felt his body get throttled backward by an unknown force. 

*REALITY CRUNCH*

The jagged embrace of pain enveloped him and ringing in his ear started to become prevalent, before he knew it the sonic backlash of someone shouting was accosting his intracranial lobe. His head pounded as the girl yelled while glowering upon him with hatred. Zell was so disoriented and taken aback he looked around as she shouted?

"_*YOU FILTHY LITTLE RAPIST ****!!!!!*_"

It didn't take an observant person to realize she was talking to him. Zell tuned out Edie as she yelled of Valkyries and accused him of things he could not remember, but not wanting to anger her or this father of hers he forced himself to think. The current reality peeled away as Zell placed himself into the last moment he could actually recall, crimson flames iced over and became encrusted in his cheeks. The teenage boy did not know the entirety of his shame as Edie thrashed about emphatically in her fury.

*"AHHHHMAGAWDDD!!!!"*

The words flubbed out of his mouth with a drool soaked drawl. Horror stained his countenance as realization hit him harder than Asami's heel kick, he had assaulted Edie.

"Please don't tell my mother!!!! I'm so sorry Edie!!!" 

He waved his arms emphatically attempting as he moved back hitting against the boundary of the hotspring. Zellous Kazama complete and total novice of anything sexual had not counted on the involuntary physical reaction the sight of Edie's vanilla midgets would cause any red-blooded male with an interest in the fairer sex. The glory of her heaven plushies so spectacular they could raise the near dead and possibly the deceased themselves. Trying to get up over the mound he banged his, well you can probably figure it out but let's say, protrusion against the rock, his grip slipping as he cried out in pain and knocked his head against the rock formation. In the span of ten minutes Zellous Kazama's ineptitude with women had gotten him knocked the fuck out twice.​


----------



## Kei (Apr 2, 2014)

_Fuzen/To Lo Cafe_

Zyana felt herself instantly go for the book and pushing it up against her chest as if it should become one with her. She wasn?t really sure if it was okay to share she was learning human anatomy, so she can kill opponents better, but how would he know. He would have to, ninjas were assigned to kill, so why should she hide something like that? Zyana released the book a bit before looking down at it but then she smiled at him. 

?Ah, human anatomy, when I go back to him I will have a quiz so if I don?t study in my free time I doubt he would be happy.? She said before twirling her finger in the air, ?Going into a battle unprepared is the worst thing you can do, it?s like going into a fight with blind folds on, so always be prepared.?

Zyana couldn?t help but laugh a bit. She didn?t want to feel too stuck up especially with those around her age. However, it was true that something was wrong with this, her stomach tightens and she felt so nervous as if someone was staring daggers in her back.  No that was wrong, it wasn?t daggers, it was fully sharpened swords. Zyana looked behind her but she didn?t see anyone, was it true that Emiya was long gone? If that was the case what kind of power did he have over her to where she could still feel his gaze on her back.

?I wouldn?t mind, lets walk to the train station.? She said before turning around, something was truthfully bothering her about the boy in front of her, ?Wait a minute??

She turned around and went through his hair, knocking off the remaining sand, ?Sorry that was truthfully a bother.? She giggled a bit, ?It must be hell trying to get all that sand out of your hair, but you said you were from Suna??

Zyana thought about it a moment before looking at his cane, ?You must be used to the sand being all over the place.?

She looked at the puppet, ?It?s the real thing, I read it in books but I never really seen a puppet master in front of me.? She said before reaching to touch the puppet, the wood was rough as if it seen better years, ?Did I come off intimidating?? She not  taking her eyes from the puppet.

?Is that why you had to put on a mask?? Zyana said before looking at him, her eyes were slightly narrowed upon him before smiling, ?Please don?t be, I can barely harm a fly at this point.?

?We should go to the train station, we can chat there if you want.?


----------



## Olivia (Apr 2, 2014)

*Kirisaki Shinkō
Hinowa - Panic*

I raced across the roof tops with only one goal in mind - to find out what was going on in this town. It was rather obvious someone had set up a trapping genjutsu, much stronger than the one I was just placed in, and whoever did so needed to be stopped. If, for nothing else, the sake of the success of my mission. But unfortunately for me, the wind wasn't the only thing that brushed against my face as I ran forward.

Gaining small cuts, I instinctively stopped my advance and backed off, as I studied the area in front of me. As a thread user, I was use to seeing thin objects, so this thin string like wall infront of me was no problem. If only I had been paying attention in the first place I would have noticed it sooner. 

I heard a voice surround me, and a big increase of weight as if each photon of light weighed a ton on my body. My limbs easily collapsed under me, and I rolled down the wooden roof. My body crashed onto the pavement below as my bones and muscles ached. I was able to arch my head up long enough to hear some form of chirping. 

What had it been. Birds? No, it sounded different, like a cricket or a cicada. My vision became blurry, as the bustling people on the street became almost silent and stared at me. Their loud voices became slight whispers, and one by one began to circle me. The buildings around seemed taller too, but also more compact than before.

And around me had been the worst. My limbs looked like they were crumpled soda cans. Tears started to form from my eyes, was there nothing I could do from this dire situation? No - wait. I looked back at the ground and tried to move my arms as best as  I could, and while it was a gruesome sight, I still had some movement in them. They weren't actually as bad as they looked, and since the pain didn't feel intense, I surmised that this must be a genjutsu.

But knowing this is a genjutsu and escaping it are two very different things. Regardless, I knew I had to get out of this situation. With every ounce of effort in my body, I pushed myself against the heavy air, and pushed myself away from the crowd. Every step I took, a drop of blood from my arms fell. This genjutsu was different from earlier - this one was stronger. As soon as I found myself alone, I took a deep breath, and brought my hands as close together as possible. With a sharp sound, I uttered:

"KAI!"

But to no avail. I wondered what was wrong, this was how we were taught to deal with genjutsu. If this didn't work, how could I deal with my predicament? Earlier I stopped myself with physical pain, but in my current state I could barley flex my muscles to cause enough physical pain. Then there's also the fact that I don't know if it would even work to break me out.

But all it took was one look to my hands, and I screamed. I knew this wasn't real, but it looked and felt all too real. It seemed as if my hands were completely gone, with only blood spurting out from the open wound. I took big breaths - this wasn't real - this wasn't real. 

Tears continued to roll down my face, as I gave up hope and collapsed to the ground. I had to get over this stupid fear, but I didn't know how to. It was this stupid paranoia, about how if blood was shown then that means bad things will happen. I knew [most] living things held blood, but physically seeing it always made me feel sick and timid. I closed my eyes, ready to accept my fate. 

Until I heard a voice. My eyes jumped open as I found the strength the stand up on my knees. I glanced around quickly, but all my surroundings had turned completely red, it was no use to try and see. I closed my eyes once again, but this time with a clear mind, just trying to listen to my surroundings. It was faint, but I heard a sound of the same whisper as earlier.

I turned quickly and tried to punch with my stub, but failed miserably. The voice only now started to laugh at my futile attempt. My face contorted, I was angry that this thing felt that it could simply just play around with me. If they think this genjutsu induces intense paranoia, then they will think otherwise after they see something far worse after crossing me. 
​


----------



## Cjones (Apr 2, 2014)

_Preparations III_

A desolate mountain path, just outside of Iwagakure, lead to a spacious field filled with numerous numbers of stalagmites and rock formations, basically what one would expect from the village of stone. In this open area though a single stalagmite stood tall and proud, far larger in girth and height than any other there, causing it to be in near perfect alignment with the sun. At the feet of this structure created by nature laid a strewn of bodies, dozens upon dozens of them, stacked in one giant neat pile, with the sounds of barely audible moans coming from their person. A massive shadow was cast, but it wasn't from the numerous beings that lay incapacitated on the ground. The shadow belonged to a haunting figure, which mere presence could bring about awe, and silence even the most hardened veteran, the jinchirikki of Chomei the seven tails, Retsu Wakahisa. The stoic being of perpetual silence that eyes were as lifeless as a corpse, a wandering zombie s/he was. One step forward the young shinobi dropped from atop her perch akin to a bag of rocks before hitting the ground with a resounding thud, her legs not even buckling from the impact. 

From Retsu just a few meager feet away from his general location, stood her ever watchful maestro professor Rita. Bandages wrapped around her entire midsection like a mummy along with a very stylized eye patch in the shape of a mythological legend, a dragon, with the Iwagkaure symbol designed as its eyes. The professor pondered continued to observe that which years of her life had been dedicated to. The tall looming figure of the frightful jinchirkki looked down toward one of the bodies sprawled beneath her feet, with her head slightly tilted with a look reminiscent of a quizzical dog. A man barely conscious beneath her heel, and with the last ounce of his strength held a firm grip around the ankle of the beast above him.

"Huh!?" Rita exclaimed.

Retsu stared down at the man rather intently before kneeling down to his level. He gripped at the long golden cloak he wore, hands trembling as he did so, trying desperately to pull himself up only to fall back flat on his face in vain. His failure seemed too had caught the attention of Retsu, who began to suddenly respond in the most bizarre way...by groaning. For once in her life Rita herself was particularly shocked at what was going on, as Retsu began to groan louder and louder. The fascinated jinchurikki suddenly began kicking the man with unrestricted power. Trying to protect himself he curled up into a ball hoping to minimize the damage being done to him, but it didn't work. While doing this Retsu began to groan louder and louder as the man failed to protect himself.

_"I-is Retsu laughing at this? Is she enjoying the fact this man can't protect himself?"_ Rita pondered to herself.

"Hmm...Hmmm...Hmm...Hmm." He began to groan faster with each kick.

"Halt offspring!" Rita yelled.

"HMMM...HMMM" The blows began to grow more ferocious as the man below her faded into complete unconsciousness.

"Stop!" Rita yelled once, but still the same response.

"I ORDER YOU TO STOP NOW!" Her scream echoed throughout the small mountain path; however it seemed to have done the job. Retsu had finally stopped her strange behavior and looked at Rita with anxiety in her eyes. The two locked gazes momentarily as the professor attempted to comprehend exactly what had happened and then precede to reprimand her for it; instead, before that could be done, an Iwgakure shinobi appeared before her feet. "Milady I've come to inform you that it?s about time for Retsu-san and her comrades to come together." The shnobi reported. 

"It's time for that already? Very well, you?re dismissed."

"Yes." With that response he was gone just as quickly as he came.

_"Luckily for me this couldn't have started at a better time."_ Rita began motioning for Retsu to move toward her direction, while at the same peering out of the corner of her good eye. 

"I say it took you long enough...." 

A boy began to appear who looked roughly the same age as Retsu, hair as silver as forged steel with a slight hue of green and a tint of blue. His attire was almost prison like in design all the way up to the small blue and white cat that he held fondly in his hands; yet, despite his rather mystique design the most interesting thing about this young boy was the simple fact that his eyes were hidden from view behind two black straps. In Rita's mind it was almost ironic how similar both of these kids were in appearance.

"Hisashi, how long did you plan on making me wait?" She questioned. 

"Well, it's not exactly _easy_ making my way all the way out here to the boonies. I take that back, at least in the boonies there're trees." Hisashi wised cracked before turning his attention to Retsu.

"You're looking might tall and intimidating, as usual, if I do say so myself Retsu." He complimented patting the host of Chomei on it's back. The tall shinobi simply stared at Hisashi briefly before turning it's  eyes fell down to the cat atop his head. That little display didn't escape Rita, who looked with a quizzical gaze then a suspicious one aimed at the arriving male.

"Ah, I see you're eyeing this pussy Retsu! Let me give you a bit of advice, if you treat a pussy right it'll purr for days." Hisashi explained as he held up the small cat in Retsu's face. The much taller teenager simply continued to stare in silence at the cat in front of her. 

"Would you like to pet my pussy?" He asked. 

"No time for your overly used jokes Hisashi you?re moving out, now. You?re to prepare for our operation." Rita held out a map she had acquired from the pocket of her jacket as she explained.

"Okay, but why exactly do I _need_ to be here? Don't remember that being part of my initial job description." He questioned. As far as he was concerned he was doing enough dirty stuff for her as it was.

"Because your inital job description is-working for me in exchange for information, so whenever I call on you, for whatever reason, you do it." She put bluntly. 

_"....Hag."_ Was his inner thought, but outwardly a scratch behind his had and a simple sigh was he's response. 

Rita motioned Hisashi to come beside her, as she completely unfolded the map and laid it across the ground. It was detailed map of Iwgakure, but more importantly, it gave details of the specific area that had been annex by Fuzen years ago.

"Here's the plan." 

​


----------



## Olivia (Apr 2, 2014)

*Kirisaki Shinkō
Hinowa - Utter Defeat*

My voice raged on, but I was in no position to do anything against this genjutsu. I continued to wail out to the open air around me where I heard the voices, almost as if they were surrounding me. The surrounding area became less red, as if the genjutsu was wearing off, but I was wrong - so very wrong.

The cicadas continued to chirp as loudly as ever, as I felt a pain in my head and stomach, as if I had the flu. I kneeled over and tried to grasp my mouth, but couldn't due to my lack of hands. I panicked. I knew I was still in the genjutsu, but I couldn't do anything to stop it. 

The blood the squirt from my open wound halted to a slow drip, which didn't make sense in a physical sense, but striked fear in my heart. I knew this wasn't real - I knew it couldn't be - but I knew something bad was about to happen. One by one, a little bit of my blood, no bigger than a rain dropplet rose into the air. Soon it had been two, three, and then too many to count.

The puddle around me formed six solid walls which surrounded my entire body. I could do nothing but hopelessly watch as my own blood cornored me inside a tightly nit box. I screamed in fear, but all that happened in response is that my blood from my arms started to bleed out again, and slowly started to fill the cube which I had been placed in.

My heart started to beat rapidly. Why was this happening to me? I didn't like closed spaces - I didn't like blood...Was this playing on my paranoias? Putting me in an extremely uncomfortable situation so I'm unable to do anything about the genjutsu itself - that in itself makes it a master level jutsu, as it catches their opponent when they're at their weakest.

I shivered, there was absolutely nothing I could do. I just took a deep breath, closed my eyes, and hoped for the best. My skin ripped apart, as my bones were crushed under the pressure. I could feel the warmth of my blood spilling over the coolness of the exposed blood in the air, curling all around my body. I took one last deep breath, as I accepted my faith - so this was how it is like to die? How uninteresting.

My eyes fluttered open, as my body floated over a forest on what seemed to be a cloud of smoke. I was sure this had to be genjutsu, but this voice sounded familiar. It spoke to me, constantly assuring me I'd be alright. I glanced around at my body, and while my clothes were severley ripped, and my arms were bloodied, I hadn't received the servere amount of injuries as I had in the genjutsu. For some strange reason a sense of relief washed over my body, as if I was entertained by the fact that I could prolong my useless life one more day. 

I chuckled to myself - how useless. I couldn't stay with my teammates in the end, I failed my portion of the mission, how horrid of a teammate must I be to fail a D-Rank mission to this extent? My stomach clenched tight, I failed horribly. But why was I so depressed? It didn't matter if I failed or not, this would not change my inevitable fate! I've proven it to myself that there's no reason to care, so why do I constantly-?

I must have passed out, as the next thing I knew I was in a Konoha hospital. My body felt fine enough to move on its own, so I pushed the sheets off my bed and got on my feet. These hospital gowns were detestable, but it would only be a short while until I made it back to my apartment and got back on my nun garbs. I noticed a note on the table next to my hospital bed, as it read:

"Your condition could have become critical if I didn't come save you when I did. I took you out of the mission for your own safety. You were poisoned and brought under a genjutsu through sound, to create a very painful and paranoia-esque genjutsu. Safe to say you've been released from it so you are safe. But regardless, you are dismissed from the mission. As your sensei for this mission I wish you the best of health."

I took a deep breath and threw the note. I knew I had reached my limits. I needed to get stronger, I couldn't hold down my teammates any longer like I did on this mission. I decided not to let it bother me for the moment, and left the hospital with haste to reach my apartment, where I would go rest for the rest of the day. 
​


----------



## Chronos (Apr 2, 2014)

_Cease and Desist: Relevance of Shattered Bonds_​
Laying upon a metallic surface the young man of bequeathed Ivery was surrounded by men and woman wearing coats of white. Upon them was the man of name of Ren, whom was grinning at the sight of the unconscious child, blithe ran through his lips as he stood beside him and another man. A man several years older then Rosuto himself. Although unlike Rosuto, he was awake, chained to a metallic bedside as well as he forced and wrangled around in hope of escape. His eyes were pried open with medical torture devices while a single light hovered above the two. Rosuto, unlike this man, was being place to sleep, his mouth being covered by a mask which continuously pumped sleeping gas into his system. So deep was the slumber that he could be killed in this instance, and he wouldn't flinch. A perfect dose for what they had planned. 

"Alright. Now, my students. I need to clear a few things before we begin this very enticing procedure. The leader, you already know who he is, words is law. You will not deny his merits... Ever. Understand? Good. Now, he wants us to do something very peculiar. This child, around a year ago managed to kill one of our men in a oh so marvelous delirious state of anger. You see, he took something very, very precious from our hands. And sullied it with his blood. Sadly enough, we can't have that happening so we wanted to see what was up, right? So we found him, we fought him and guess what? He's good. Like beyond what we expected. So we sent a stronger enemy, one so powerful that you all know her as Ms. Mitsuki. Indeed, she was brought to a blood mess ... By this kid!" 

He spoke with a chuckle in his breath, so apparent was his emotive glance that he could be mistaken for an actor. Such elegance in his step, yet such aura of radiant malice brew from his essence. The other doctors were listening intently, this man known as Ren was prominent at what he did. No background has ever been dug from him, neither from Mitsuki either. However, whatever acts were behind this, it all came to the disposition of a single man. So wrought in mystery, not even the very members that weren't Mitsuki and Ren knew about his existence. Stroking the hair of the boy whom was unconscious, eyes soothingly scanning his features as he continued.

"And so, the master decided upon something rather... Sneaky, you might say. See, we aren't a organization of vengeance, of course not. We will offer this child a handicap. See, let me give you a little history about this child. Literally, minuscule. He's from Black, and we want to screw him up as much as possible, while at the same time, we will cause a little bit of controversy between the two villages. See this man over here?"

Placing his hand over the guy chained down to his other side, placing his palm over his forehead as he looked at the students. Yes, it wasn't much longer till he would unveil his plans. But it didn't take a genius to understand the situation that was occurring at present. Something had been planned in the span that the battle took place. Yes, Ren was one of those whom liked chaos. Simply placed, he was a man without a drive in his body that didn't enjoy human strife. Whatever caused this in his system was unknown, simply speaking, set mentality gained him infamy, at the same time, it allowed him a certain sense of creativity. Of course never healthy. One that had caused thousands of men to fall under his fingers. Experiments made simply through sheer will of entertainment. This was no different to him.

"We're gonna make an eye transfer. He's an Uchiha, you see? And what better way to cause a shit storm than to give this child a Sharingan? Hahahaha!! Genuis no? You see, this will break the treaty of trust between the two factions. Wouldn't it be wonderful? He needs to represent his village, and so, upon the Chuunin exams. This eye will be doing all the work for us.  So, you see... It's gonna be entertaining. The procedure is rather simplistic really. However, I really like this child. So I don't wish him harm, honest. Not yet at least. However. It's as simple as one, two..."

Jamming his hand into this hand into the Uchiha's eyes. Squirming under the unbearable pain he rotated the eyes, pulling it from the tissue and exposing the nerves that connected it to the brain, without much hesitation he quickly yanked it of the socket, blood expelled throughout the room along with the muffled scream of an Uchiha who's mouth was seal down. Heavy paint eluded the crowed while he simply walked towards set child who slumbered under artificial means. 

"Ah~ You're so fucked up, indeed. Mitsuki needed to be more gentle. After all, it wasn't your fault she was a cocky bitch, wasn't it? You found exceptionally. And I can't wait...! Until I have the chance to see you at full burst."

*-~*~-​* 

Days passed after the capture, and Rosuto laid now upon clean bed sheets and cold room. All his wounds have been treated, yet he hasn't awoken form his slumber either. A total of a week and 5 days had passed. He has yet to recover consciousness, until this day. Kitsuki was sitting at his bed side, eyes locked on his body. Quenching sadness engulfed her. She noted that this wasn't safe, he needed a guardian. Someone who he could rely on... But being too safe caused him his health.

"Kitsuki."

He rose, his eyes opened. But Kitsuki burst of happiness was soon quenched by worry and regret. 

"Your eye..."

"What?"

Turning, he witnessed his right eyes. A gleaming crimson radiated. Soon his emotion grew and fear began to corrode him. And without an ounce of doubt...

"AAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRGGGGHHHHHHHH!!!!!!"

He now held the Sharingan.


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 3, 2014)

*Uchiha Akaya*

_Konoha?s weapon_​
The last punch sends the jinchuuriki crashing against the waterfall. Nothing but the falling water is heard. The White Dragon didn?t even have a drop of sweat while his opponent was most likely dead. The maniacal smile in his face wasn?t a good sign either. But it was then that...

*BOOOOOOOOOOOMMMM!!!* 

A clangorous wave of energy is originated from within the water falling rapidly to the lake. The water is shaken with such strength that waves starts to form and splash the liquid on the surrounding land. From the middle of the flow of water a hand turned into claw comes out abruptly before the water would open as if it were making a path for the one walking in the darkness. Spiky black hair shows up while the person is moving to the outside; the steps are heavy and slow.

The one who comes out is none other but Uchiha Akaya. He walks sluggishly to the center of the lake. Suddenly he stops, the silence takes over the place once again as the the eyes of the White Dragon, Shigeru and Reika get fixed on the silhouette of the genin whose sight seems to be trapped by his own reflect since he is not raising his head. A new weak wave of chakra is emitted simply agitating the surroundings; chills running along the back of the missing-nin who knows that something more is coming....He is right. 

Violently the body of water starts to tremble furiously causing many waves to form, even some whirlpools are forming but the attention of the viewers is not amused by this but by wrathful and visible purple chakra that is coming out from Akaya?s body. Moving with such force that a wind current assaults all of them with the same strength of a hit; the boy?s features start to change: his hair becomes completely bristly, his eye color changes into an heterochromatic pattern with green and yellow irises. His already intimidating pupils become longer like those of a feline and the growth of his fangs only adds a wilder look to his new appereance. The veins of his temple and arms are visible.

"grrrRRAAAAAAHHH!!!!!!!!"the deafening roar resembling that of a wounded beast, reaches the ears of the spectators who can?t believe what is happening in front of their eyes as the violent flow of chakra disappears from one moment to another and a transparent purple steam resembling chakra cloak involves the immobile body of the young man.

"So it was you....Konoha?s weapon was you all along!!!"he shouts with disbelief and excitement, it wasn?t something you would see everyday, it wa snot normal to see a talented kid like that, much less to see an offspring of a beast in action. One of the Leaf?s village greatest weapons was standing in front of him giving him a taste of what the future could become.


----------



## Bringer (Apr 3, 2014)

*Hado Terumi*

The boy immediately stood up straight as his roll ceased. He began observing the scene, and it didn't take long for him to see an unconscious Mami lying on the floor. Hado doubted the man killed her... After all he had the opportunity to, but instead he took her with him. Whatever this man was after, he wanted Mami as a bargaining chip. Or perhaps he intended to get revenge through her? The Terumi nodded, that seemed to be the most logical assumption.

However... Where was the man?

The ivory haired boy didn't like this one bit... His green eyes stared intently at Mami's body. There was no way the man had just left her here, Hado didn't see anybody slip out of the warehouse, and frankly the young shinobi has never been this lucky. Hesitating a bit, he began walking towards the young girls body. Perhaps he could solve this without fighting, all he needed to do now was to grab Mami and hightail back to her house. Back to safety.

Finally reaching the girl, his hand reached downwards; and the boy immediately let out a gasp as Mami awakened and tightly grabbed his arm. The girl began to ripple like water , and then before his very eyes she became that man. Was this the transformation technique? The grip became tighter, and the young Terumi let out grunts of frustration as he tried to pull back to no avail.

Seeing no other option the boy reached for his tool pouch and pulled out a kunai. He hesitated, this was going to be bloody. Unlike most people who wished to achieve peace, Hado understood full and well that fighting was a necessary evil. Sure it was sort of contradicting... But that was the reality. _"Only action can bring change, I'm sure even the likes of Naruto Uzamaki learned that down the road of life."_  While it's true only love can drive out hatred, love would fail to stop somebody from murdering you. 

"Haaaah!" He brought the kunai down full force on the man's arm, only for it to phase right on through. Hado's eyes widened... Was this space time jutsu? While the ivory haired boy was temporarily stunned by shock, the man brought his fist into the Terumi's face sending the boy flying into a wall. Once his eyes opened it was as if Mami appeared out of nowhere bound by rope yelling profanities at the man as he slowly walked towards the winded Terumi with a peculiar weapon. 

_"I see now, that wasn't space time jutsu... I was under his genjutsu ever since I crashed through the window. His punch must have canceled the technique since pain was inflicted."_ The ivory haired boy accessed the situation. After further inspection he also realized that the sword was... One of the legendary swords of the seven swordsman of the mist. His eyes widened. _"Boltsword!"_ Electricity surged the weapons, and the man ran towards Hado like a speeding bullet.


----------



## Vergil (Apr 3, 2014)

Hinowa

"Interesting." Mion says as she ponders and thinks back on past events. "Then the only difference between you and I is the fact that I was exposed to the blood through my hands, whilst you....just ate it."

"I suppose also wh sensei was able to dispel the genjutsu from me is because poisons tend to work through my system fairly quickly." Mion says as she looks down. "Now for the second part. A two part genjutsu - I've never heard of such a thing, but it seemingly exists."

Mion looks around trying to find clues, but then remembering what her sensei had told them.

"Not only with your eyes." She closes them, taking in the world with her other senses. A warm breeze, the faint smell of the forest and more than a hint of death, the distant occasional screams and the quiet chirping of...

"Cicada!" Mion suddenly announces, "Taberu try and destroy a few of them, like 15, if even one of them disappears with smoke then we know it's a summon. I've heard about ninjutsu animals that can be summoned; all with varying abilities."

"I'd help you but....quite embarrassingly....I try to avoid bugs when I can. I'm not scared I just ...remember when a cockroach ran up my robe once. I...may or may not have gone on a little bit of a rampage."


----------



## Chaos Theory (Apr 3, 2014)

*Zansatsu|Genin|Fuzen*

*[Street Side, Fuzen]​*​
[A New Mission VIII, The Killing Game]​
Satoshi released his hold on the book when Zyana took hold of it and curiosity took hold as he allowed his hand to fall back to the table. After a few moments of her contemplating quietly to herself she confessed that it was on the human anatomy. Pulling his hands together Satoshi rubbed the scars that sat in the joints of his fingers. Giving the nature of the Shinobi world, that meant one of two things. Either for medical purposes or the more likely case, giving her Sesnei was a monster of a man. She was being taught how to more effectively kill.. She spoke a little more in a quite tone, but she seemed apprehensive. On edge as if some one held a weapon to her. It was a look he'd often experience when Kiyoko stared the world down on him. Soon she agrees that at least talking would be okay, but she wanted to go to the station if he was fine with it. Satoshi nods, he could understand the feeling. He too was kind of wanting to get out of here. Reaching into his cloak he pulls several bills out and lays them on the table and sits his coffee cup atop them, this should cover what he ate and the coffee they drank. But before he could stand Zyana had moved over to him.

Satoshi was better prepared this time as she went to dust the remaining sand from his hair. He is more able to control his reactions, though his heart did begin to beat a little faster,  "Well, I didn't spend all my life there, only most of it. And it's not getting the sand off of you... it's keeping the sand out of places you don't want it to be.." Satoshi paused and pulled a hand to his face,  "Maybe finishing that thought is ill advised..." is lowly muttered as he forced a grin. While he pulled his seat from him Zyana focused on Doru,  "Puppet Master? I-I don't think that title would fit me at the moment, I can barely control this guy in battle much less ten like the true masters. I'm what you would call an apprentice. I'm good enough at it to fight, but not refined enough to be really good at it." is replied while he scratched the back of his head. 

 "I was petrified" is joked with a wide grin as he settled his things for the walk,  "But fear, fear is the best friend a Shinobi can have." is added with a more serious tone as he grabbed up his cane,  "Not paralyzing fear, but controlled fear, when a Ninja or Kunoichi looses all fear, they invite death, fear is what keeps our kind alive, it gut instinct and reaction. It's just as needed as the air we breath and the water we drink." his tone had moved back to his dull, indifferent one. He was now speaking as a Genin of Suna . As they began to walk his eyes turn to Zyana,  "Learning anatomy as a prospect Kunoichi or Ninja can only mean one of two things and with a Sensei like yours I'll easily wager killing." he spoken before he took in a deep breath.

From atop the Cafe a figure stood wrapped in darkness it watched as Zyana and Satoshi began to walk. With little more than a simple nod it turns and vanishes into thin air.  "Killing isn't the hard part Zyana, we humans have a knack for that. Its easy to find kill spots. The eyes, throat, various parts of the head, chest and loosing a limb with no ability to be treated is almost always lethal. If you want to be an overachiever, there are also the lesser known places to kill. The liver, the kidneys, rupturing the gallbladder, arteries and veins in the under arm, inner thing and groin. All good ways to kill." he pauses for a moment bring the two to a temporary stop.  "No, the real trick to killing is being able to live with it afterwards. Coping is what sets the Shinobi apart from the average villager." Speaking again they start back toward the train station,  "I'm sure you'll do fine, Sensei's can be harsh. But they want you to succeed. In fact" is stated as he patted through his cloak,  "I'll give you a sample of one of my favorite poisons" he states pulling out a small vile of clear liquid. 

 "A puppeteer, isn't the most physical of Shinobi, we have to be innovative as we have plenty of weakness that can be exploited, this is one way we do that. It's a anticoagulant derived of the saliva of leeches native to the Land of Rain, I also mixed in a numbing agent and crushed aspirin to keep attetnion off the wound once inflicted." is stated as he offered it over. ~


----------



## Kei (Apr 3, 2014)

_Fuzen/Train Station _

Zyana listened to him with full attention. Every word he said sunk in like a brick to an ocean, though there were things she still couldn?t comprehend.  The main land kids were scary, just conversating with one made her realize that this isn?t a game. That one day she?ll have to face someone in a life or death situation, and if she was to fight him right about now. She would surely die, there was no doubt that he would be able to get the upper hand and rip her to shreds. Zyana moved her hands to her chest, her ribs been broken by Emiya and at first she thought he was just being cruel. 

However looking at it, he was being kind?

He was being surprisingly kind, so many ways he could have killed her or made her suffer through training, but he didn?t it always been simple things like breakage. He never made her do poison training or ice torture, but no all the things up till today were pretty simple. Though as she looked at the boy in front of her, she couldn?t help but feel as though one day she?ll be at his neck. There won?t be time for friendship or kind words of meeting, and it?d be life or death for both of them. 

?Cruel?? Zyana whispered under her breath, so that means that no one would be truthfully her friend, they would be potential enemies, and Zyana didn?t know whether to cry or prepare herself for the worst. 

They were outside of the train station when Zyana felt that feeling again like someone was stabbing her with newly made swords and she just happened to be the practice dummy. She looked up and around and saw no one, but that feeling didn?t stop. She sighed before looking at Satoshi, this boy in front of her, she wondered how many he killed because he was asked to or it was the only thing he could have done to survive. Despite the laughing and light hearted feeling of the caf?, Zyana couldn?t help but notice that people would have to be like that because of this?

Thinking like that made Zyana think, that maybe killing her mother wasn?t the worst thing she could have done. 

?This type of conversation is kind of new to me and plus?? Zyana stopped herself, she wasn?t a real kunochi, she didn?t swear her allegiance to any village unlike him, she was training to become like Emiya a hand for hire than the honorable ninja that Satoshi was, ?Plus I?m still new to the ninja thing, so my hands are pretty clean?? 

A hand for hire, are ninjas who excelled at the art of killing, ordinary people or ninja?s, they were more like dogs sent out for a hunt, ninja?s were actual warriors who pledged for something, but they were not. Enough money and a good enough reason, her teacher would do anything, doesn?t matter who got hurt in the process as long as the job is done it?s considered a success. 

?Numbing agents and crushing agents, got it, I know some of those things.? Zyana nodded her head as she took the vile before handing over the book to him, ?Since you are giving me this, here take this book.?

She opened the book and all the pages were covered in notes, ?Some of the notes are simplified so it?s easier to remember and here? she flipped the pages, ?Even how to deal with those who have kekkai genkais or ninjas that change their body type.?

The book was covered in pink and blue high lights and post it notes decorated every page,  ?I can always borrow my teachers books, but this was mines personally, so I?ll give it to you..? Zyana smiled, ?As a gift??

And a good luck charm, so they would never meet on opposite ends of the battlefield?


----------



## Chaos Theory (Apr 3, 2014)

*Zansatsu|Genin|Fuzen*

*[Street Side, Fuzen]​*​
[A New Mission IX, The Killing Game II]​
Satoshi blinked as the book was handed over to him. This was her personal book. Full of notes and highlights. A real treasure to this girl despite what she said about being able to borrow another book, he almost didn't want to take if from her. It was a treasure of knowledge broken down for her own understanding. The boy was stomped, his gesture was aimed at helping her become a better Kunoichi, her's was a gift, not born out of wanting to teach of death. But of perhaps friendship which was still a very foreign concept to the Puppeteer. His hand almost shook as he took it from her. He didn't quite know what to say, what could he say.  "Thank you, it will hold a place of honor among my collection of boo" Satoshi pulled his head to the side.

Eyes narrowing on a light fixture that helped light the Station at night he suddenly pulls a Kunai and lets it fly. It slips right next to Zyana's head so close that she can hear it cut through the air as it flew from them. From the light a Ninja rolled catching the weapon as he turns to the two. "It took you long enough Sand Ninja to figure out I was here."[/color] is stated roughly as he dropped the weapon. A grin slipped across Satoshi's lips,  "I knew you were following us since we left the cafe, you make a lousy sneak" is simply replied in return. From behind the Genin four arms grew. Claws as sharp as knives the fingers were as Drou pulled himself from the earth. 

Through his mask, the Genin's eyes widen as four scythe blade pull from the Puppet's chest as he is caught up into a bear hug. Bringing a hand up Satoshi pulls a finger toward him,  "I don't know who you are, but you're not getting the information I was sent here to retrieve" the blades slam shut on the boy and his body tenses as the blades cut into his flesh. However it was going to prove more difficult  than that to kill him as his body explodes in a puff of smoke only to allow a severed log fall to several pieces on the train station floor.

"Not bad for a novice" the voice rings out from all possible angels then reappearing in the air the Ninja lands right next to a Kunoichi that had just as suddenly appeared. He looked to her, "I don't need any help from you. He plays with dolls, no threat to me what so ever." is stated as he motioned for her to leave. "Sensei wants that package, and will not settle for your ego loosing it for us, besides. I never get to play thanks to you hogging all the fun." is replied as she rested her hands on her hips. 


*Spoiler*: __ 




Rank Genin; Missing Nin 
Specialty: Ninjutsu, Wind Release





*Spoiler*: __ 




Rank: Genin, Missing Nin
Specialty: Weapon Combat with Scrolls of Weapon Summoning 




Both Ninja wore Forehead protectors, the boy's was worn across his black chest strap while the girl wore her's sewn on her clothing over her right breast. But, unlike other Ninja these protectors were blacked out with paint so their affiliation couldn't be seen. 

"Which one do you want?" The girl ask pulling the long slider sword off her back. The boy paused and brought a hand to his masked face. That was a good question.


----------



## Kei (Apr 3, 2014)

_Fuzen/ Outside The Train Station_

Maybe all ninja?s weren?t honorable, that?s what Zyana thought as she looked down at the vile that Satoshi gave her. Who was she to judge? Zyana looked around, this was a crowded area, and that kunai could really have hurt someone, and the addition of attacking someone in broad day light like this, was extremely rude unless done the right way. As in slowly coming up from the back or the front really close and shoving something inside them, this is the basic of all killing techniques never confront your opponent up close. Even now people were turning their heads and whispering, some even had picked up their pace, and mothers with their children ran. This was disturbing the peace and Zyana didn?t know what upset her the most, but there was one thing that rang true.

She was highly upset?

Zyana twirled her fingers around the green vile, her fingers slowly glided up the edge as she thought about the best way to do this.  Emiya always told her never to cause a scene and if she does ever do it, it should be for a reason.  Zyana flipped the vile up in the air, never cause a scene he said, everyone will look at you he says, and if people start remembering faces then that?s a problem for those who make their job working in the shadows like she did. She grit her teeth, this was highly annoying, she wasn?t planning to do anything today except for eat cake and drink tea, and maybe hopefully get some training in later on today. 

Though in her head this wasn?t going to pan out like she wanted it to be, Zyana finally stopped throwing the vile up in the air when she had finally paid close attention to Satoshi.

?It must be highly annoying,? Zyana said as she turned around, ?Being a ninja and all?Making enemies, things of that nature, being attacked in broad day light like this in a crowded city?Annoying??

?I truthfully have nothing to do with this?? She said holding her hands up in the air, ?Although?I truthfully don?t appreciate??

Zyana threw the vile towards the unknown male, when his eyes were up in the air she rushed at him.  She grabbed the vile with one hand and slammed the vile in the man?s eye. She used all her weight to push him down to the ground with one hand, and there was a snapping sound as the glass vile broke between her hand and his eyes.  

The palm of her hand was radiating in pain as glass stabbed inside, Zyana slightly pouted, she?ll need to go to Emiya after this or else she might suffer some complications. Though, Zyana looked down at the man who was screaming his lungs out. Not only was glass pieces in his eyes, the poison in the vile was seeping in, if he was lucky and got treated now he?ll probably just come out blind.  

?I don?t appreciate rudeness?? Zyana said pulling the glass pieces out of the palm of her hand letting them drop to the ground, ?Now?Where are the police where you need them??


----------



## Cjones (Apr 3, 2014)

*Marietta/Masami*
*Konoha/Nakano Mansion*

?Mari-?

?No, I didn?t? Cutting the other girl off before she could say anything. Marietta already knew what she was going to say, something along the lines of ?you went too far? but she didn?t care. All of this, these questions, the secrets, pussy footing around certain topics, mood swings, it was pissing her off and she had gotten tired of it. Matters only got worse when her father came in and she decided to freeze up like some scared pup who knew it had done something wrong. 

Ain?t nobody got time for that?  

?But Marietta, you may have made everything worse.? She spoke to the agitated girl in a hushed whisper. Her outburst could perhaps lead to a great consequence. 

"For the last time, my daughter does *not* possess any regenerative abilities. Such nonsense won't be tolerated in my ho-"

"*DAD!*" 
The scene had started to unfold.

?Stay calm and watch, capsice?? Was her answer as she pointed over to the now determined Edie. The blade in her hand was held in a tight grip, visibly trembling as it inched up her entire frame before resting at her neck. The color crimson began to flow down her neck, body and staining the floor beneath her feet as she collapsed. The sounds of a human gasping and choking for air filled the rooms as Edie tossed back and forth, blood spurting out her mouth and flowing from her neck. It took close to a minute before Edie staggered to her feet and remained her composure.

The whole room silent because of her little spectacle; everything was out in the open.  

?Is that not regeneration? How desperate can a person be for answer that they?d have to ask total strangers for answers?or.? Marietta eyes turned to Edie, then fell in a down cast at the floor where the inconsistent stains of blood soaked into the floor. 

?Stoop to something like that.?​


----------



## Chaos Theory (Apr 3, 2014)

*Zansatsu|Genin|Fuzen*

*[Street Side, Fuzen]​*​
[A New Mission X, The Killing Game III]​
Satoshi was impressed, very impressed. Zyana made it her initiative to take the lead. It struck the young Genin as strange, this girl at one time seemed to be not able to harm a fly now had drove the poison, vile and all, he'd given her into the male Genin's eyes. He now lay writhing on the ground as she pulled herself from his body. Blood seeped from wounds on her hand as the poison started to act. Leeches were known for their ability to keep blood flowing, and that would be the case here with both Zyana and the boy she just defeated in one brief moment. He wailed while he clawed at his face as the poison numbed his face, vision shot he rolled about cursing and spitting. 

"You surprised us little girl, but I'll get you for that!" the Kunoichi shouted as she leapt back from the sudden movement from Zyana. The sword flashes toward her, but is intercepted by Doru's forearm. The puppet clacked loudly is it pulled it's faceless gaze toward her. The hinged jaw swung open and snapped like a wild animal. Struggling to keep her face from being gnawed off the Kunoichi pushes the puppet away swing furiously at it. With each motion the Puppet gains a foot hold closer and closer to her. Sweating now the girl rolls to the side just avoiding the Kunai laden arm that fired up and from Doru's left. Bounding on the balls of her feet she vanished with the use of the Body Flicker.

"Fighting" is growled as she reappeared before Satoshi, "out in the open for a puppeteer is stupid, you as should have hid when you had the chance." is bitten with a flash of steel as her long thin sword slid into Satoshi's stomach, "Not even quick enough to use the Body Replacement eh? Goodbye Sand Ninja." she states twisting her blade. A low grunt leaves the boy and he falls forward onto her as she pushed the blade in deeper and deeper. Blood started to seep pass the blade and covered her hand. Her eyes widen, the blood was a dark viscous purple. Suddenly Satoshi's head pops back up and a dark smile cross his face as it started to melt into a mess of purple and black sludge.    

 "I did take the opportunity to do something thanks to Zyana, I made one of my poison clones." Satoshi states placing his hand on her shoulder as she tried to pull away. The glob that now just resembled the boy lifted it's hands to the girls neck while another pulled her mask from her face. A deteriorating hand then rubs across her lips and pushes into her mouth. Sputtering she is finally able to break free leaving her sword to stay as the clone faded to an inert puddle. "I'll ... I'll fu... I" is stammered as her body started to grow numb.  "Don't worry with the poison, it's a muscle relaxant and numbing agent. It won't kill you." is replied as she pulled two scrolls of weapon summoning. That defiant look was still present in her eyes as she is wrapped up in Doru's limbs. As it tightens down on her the scrolls roll from her grip and bounce away toward Zyana and the other Ninja that lay on his belly as he bled out slowly. 

 "Now, let talk about who sent you to attack me." The girl snarled at the question and spat at Satoshi,  "I can use other poisons to make you.." the girl's head falls forward and her eyes rolled to the back of her head.  "That will be enough of this" the voice came from beside Zyana. The Girl hadn't even noticed when the new Kunoichi had arrived. The large sword in her hand landed across the boy's neck taking his head from his body.  "They couldn't even do a simple retrieval mission without messing it up." is growled as the sword is pulled to her shoulder. Her eye cut to the still bleeding Zyana and a hand pulled into a claw. 

Satoshi uses the Body Flicker and appears between the two catching the attack to his stomach.  "Jaguar's Wrath" a current  of electricity pours into Satoshi's body causing him to seize endlessly as the woman lifted him with one hand. As his blood seeped around the fingers she dug into his stomach she sends a final jolt through him. Dropping him she looks to Zyana as Doru too collapses to the ground releasing the body of the other girl.  "I am Amerikahyou the Crimson Death" she announces.


*Spoiler*: __ 




Amerikahyou
Chunin, Missing Nin B Rank Threat in Bingo Book
Lighting Release and Physical combatant
Formerly of Kumogakure 




The brutish woman wore her forehead protector like a belt over her belly. Like the two that came before her. It was blacked out with paint save the crimson cross that coverd it's center. This red paint barely showes the Cloud Like symbol for the Hidden Cloud. 

-Where were the police indeed-


----------



## Olivia (Apr 3, 2014)

*Kirisaki Shinkō
Confusion - My Thoughts Keep Running*

I raced outside of the cathedral and pounded my fist straight into the nearest tree. Why - why were they so forceful with me? I wanted to believe in the Kibō church as my faithful religion, but to my own expectations. Why force your expectations onto others? That isn't what this religion is about. It's about finding the truth through peace, and that's what I plan on doing.

I ran deeper into the forest, trying to get as far from the cathedral as I possibly could. I simply wanted to be alone. Somehow though, I ended back at the gates of Konohagakure, where activity was surging. I knew I was dissappointed, but I'd have to return sooner or later, so I decided to settle with sooner and entered the village.

As I thought, the people here were once again wasting their lives mingling with each other. No one seems to care that their lives are being wasted every second they don't put it towards knowledge. If more people thought like I, then maybe we would know why we were living in the first place. But sadly people waste their lives, it's a pity.

I eventually made it to my destination, a popular coffee shop called "Hoshidoru". I came here every so often to get my favorite coffee drink, a White Mocha Frappuccino. It's sort of generic, but it's the only type of coffee I'd accept. I approached the front desk, which the lady working quickly whisked me off to a table. I sat down, and ordered:

"I would like a White Mocha Frappuccino please."

I said, with the biggest smile I could generate. She waitress accepted my request and went away to make my drink. I rest my head on my hand, as my elbow lay comfortably on the table, as I waited for my drink.   
​


----------



## Laix (Apr 3, 2014)

_Edie Nakano_

​As Zell begged for forgiveness and, for some strange reason, mercy in not telling his mother, Edie could only see red and hear her own rage. She clawed and swiped for him like a caged lioness, Ryoko being the flimsy cage trying to contain her. 

Asami watched on with a little smug smirk at the chaos she'd caused. 

Things took a turn for a worse when Zell yelled in pain after slamming into a rock. In the few seconds that Ryoko saw of him before he crashed into the water, she noticed why he was in agony - 

His manhood was more than happy to see Edie until it had an unfortunate collision with a rock.

"Oh my... That's disgusting! You have _that_ at a time like _this_!?"

Ryoko shouldn't be so surprised. With this cow shaking her udders about, even gay men would struggle to contain themselves.

"_*FILTHY! EVIL! GHASTLY! DISGUSTING! PERVERT! RAPIST!*_"

Edie hadn't even noticed Zell's current state but her rampage still continued. Realising she wasn't about to stop anytime soon, Ryoko took slightly drastic action.

"Byakugan!" 

Just a few seconds later, Edie was knocked into the water along with Zell after a tap to the neck from an awakened Ryoko. The Hyuga let out a relieved sigh and glanced over at Asami who was watching with pleasure at the trouble caused.

She wanted to question their Chunin commander; poke her with a stick, just to see how the tiger would bite. Ryoko didn't trust her one bit. Right now, the only persons she felt she could trust even in the slightest was her sworn rival Edie Nakano.

Speaking of her...

"Oi, Ryoko! What was that for!?"

Edie's rage had disappeared and her cutie-wutie disposition had popped up again. While this just irritated her as usual, Ryoko knew it was better than how the spoiled Nakano was before.

"You was being loud and reckless and embarassing me! I'm more worried for Zell. He's out cold."

She pointed in the direction of Zell who was floating in the springs like a man lost at sea. 

It took her only a second to notice a certain human body part poking up through the water like a submarine. 

"Oh my... Edie, don't loo-"

"What is that?"

"_*HUUUUH?*_"

When Edie reacted calmly and didn't start raging a war against the male species, Ryoko had to blink twice and ask herself if she was under a genjutsu.

"_Eh?_ What do you mean _"what is that?"_ It's a... It's a... You know what it is, cow!"

That five letter word became so hard to pronounce all of a sudden. Pun _not _intended.

"Let me take a closer look... It looks like some sort of injury!"

"*NO, DON'T!*"

Ryoko rugby tackled the idiotic Edie into the water, stopping her from making a life changing mistake. The girls struggled underwater for a moment before emerging at the same time with death glares slapped on their faces.

"*AGAIN, RYOKO!* Do you want me to knock you out or what!?"

"Ha, I'd _love_ to see you try, cow!"

"Stop calling me that!"

"Calling you what? It's not name calling! I'm just stating what I see. And I can see a cow that is desperate to be milked~"

Ryoko's quip touched a nerve with Edie who grew hotter than the springs they stood in. Her head was burning up a fever and her fists were shaking with fury. It was beyond annoying when her comeback was better!

"Let's do this, right now!" 

Edie grabbed Ryoko by the shoulders who did the same to her. Their foreheads clashed with a thunder, fighting for dominance over the other. 
​


----------



## Laix (Apr 3, 2014)

_Edie Nakano_
LIQUID TIME​
No matter how hard he tried, not even the iron fisted Natsu Nakano could ignore something as blatant as that without bringing his intelligence into question.

As Marietta spoke for Edie's case, she felt just a tiny bit grateful to the foreigner. She didn't ask herself why her enemy-just-five-minutes-ago was defending her, she just accepted it. That was the least of her concerns.

"Is that not regeneration? How desperate can a person be for answers that they'd have to ask a total stranger... or..." Marietta glanced at Edie then to the blood stained floor. "... Stoop to something like that."

There was another pause of silence as Alisa dropped to her knees and immediately began clearing up Edie's blood with tears swallowing her emerald eyes. Mr Nakano watched his loyal maid do her job before looking back at his daughter with a cold glare.

"Edie... You're too young to underst-"

"No I'm not!" Her protests interrupted her father yet again, adding another streak to her rebellion. "Why can't you just get that I've grown up-"

"*NO. YOU. HAVENT.*"

His daughter's outbursts couldn't compare to his ability to bring silence to room and attention to himself without even seeming like he's trying. His voice came down like a ton of bricks on Edie with everyone feeling the shockwaves.

"If you was so grown up, you wouldn't be starting arguments with complete strangers in the street. If you was so grown up, you wouldn't invite complete strangers whom you've only just finished having said argument with to try and get these so called "answers" about a regenerative ability which, to be honest, is a complete *LIE*."

She couldn't believe it. Even after that, he still denied it. 

Was he living on another planet?

"D-Dad... I can't-!!"

"You're a student of Sakura Haruno's Academy. You're studying medical ninjutsu as you have done for most of your teenage years. You're learning the Shosen Jutsu, the high standard of medical ninjutsu. Without a doubt in my mind, you're just using this all as a ploy for attention, Edie Nakano. Attention. It's what you crave, it's what you've always wanted from me and the rest of the world! Cutting yourself and claiming you're some sort of blessing from the Valkyrie... disgraceful. You're just healing yourself with medical ninjutsu. I'm shocked that so many have fallen for your hunt for the spotlight."

Speechless. There was nothing she could say in response. He'd completely finished her. She felt weak, her knees were shaking and her mouth was wobbling. 

She could never forgive him for this. _Never._

Alisa kept her head down as Natsu Nakano asserted his authority over his daughter. She wanted to say something but her employer was far too intimidating.

Besides, they had an agreement.​


----------



## Kei (Apr 3, 2014)

_Fuzen/ Outside the Train Station_

Zyana body began to relax as she controlled her breathing and focus on the incoming battle. Each breath she took she could feel her heart slowing down and everything focusing. She knew what to do, there was no need to fear, there was no need to get angry, nor was there a need or her to be annoyed. Since she knew the outcome of this battle already, there was no need to concern herself with those small things called emotions.

 Zyana looked up at the new opponent, and her brown eyes which a minute ago had light sparkling in them were void.  Those eyes were like her teachers, the ones she admired so much, the one that she wanted to reflect, they were now hers and she had to live up to what those eyes mean to her.  Her body tensed up as it prepared itself for a fight, there was no one in front of her, only the opponent, and that was all that mattered. 

She would fight as much as she could and if she couldn’t then she would take Satoshi and run as fast as she could. Zyana reached behind her back, slowly pulling up her shirt to reveal she had a kunai in the back of her pants.  She took it out and placed it in front of her, there was a goal and that goal was either push back the opponent or runaway, either way Zyana could feel it, this woman was strong, but her teacher was stronger and that’s why she didn’t fear her. 

She got in front of Satoshi, “Stand back…” She commanded as she looked straight in his eyes, “Listen to my words because I will only repeat them once….Do anything to get in the way of this fight and I will turn this blade on you, whether or not I’m dying or not, do not get in the way.”

Her voice wasn’t sweet, she wasn’t giggling, and her voice wasn’t laced in malice. It was a simple command, a serious one as Zyana turned her attention back on the woman. She did not hate Satoshi, she wasn’t annoyed by Satoshi, but at this point the genjutsu was in effect.  

She felt nothing towards the boy who just a minute ago gave her something and she gave him something as well. No Satoshi was just another factor in this battle, and if he gets in the way of the battle, she would take him out as if the moments they spent together were nothing…

This was Zyana’s genjutsu…Nothing….

A special genjutsu casted upon the user to keep them from feeling anything towards anyone during battle, it was a way to force her to fight anyone and anything given the right circumstance.  It was the way she coped, it was the first genjutsu she ever casted upon herself to kill her mother, and fight seriously with her teacher. If she didn’t do it, then Zyana would’ve been dead, the man she admired so much would have killed her in the instant she couldn’t pull that trigger. 

“There is no need for names…” Zyana said as she had the kunai out in front of her, “I don’t plan to remember you once you die or if you kill me…Only those proven worthy to be opponents will be remembered and you are not one of them…”

“Though talking is wasting time…Let’s get this over with…” Zyana rushed at her with her simple kunai, the chances her actually making it out alive was slim, the chances of her actually landing a hit was slim, but the chances of her stalling for time was high.  Even if Zyana couldn’t compare to her teacher, she learned from him, she was in the process of being molded by him. If Zyana thought logically about it, her validation as a person came from him…

Zyana needed Emiya…The small time she spent with him, the small times they trained with him, there was something that kept her right behind him and it was because he was the one who gave her the gun in the first place. If she didn’t have that gun, she wouldn’t be here fighting, if she didn’t pull that trigger she wouldn’t be here fighting, and if Emiya didn’t save her from that island…

She wouldn’t be here fight….

This wasn’t love…It wasn’t like her feelings for Sakura…

Zyana didn’t care to pinpoint it at this moment as she crossed her blade with the woman’s. No she didn’t care to think about those things, not right now, but there one thing that rang true.

Emiya gave her a new life…

The woman’s blade was bigger and stronger, but Zyana’s was little so she was able to manipulate the movement so when it rang down it dug itself into her left shoulder blade. Zyana bit her lip, it hurts, it hurts a lot, but there still was time she needed to stall.  Zyana jumped back which made the blade dig into her shoulder even deep, blood poured out as if someone just popped a water balloon. Though she couldn’t feel anything in her life side, was it because the poison?

Zyana looked over at Satoshi, “That poison what does it do?” She asked as she moved her kunai to her right hand, she was getting prepared again even though there was a huge difference in strength. Zyana knew she was going to lose, but if she could still fight there was a chance that she didn’t need to run…

 “Zyana step down…” A voice called out to her causing her to turn around, Emiya was coming, Zyana took a step back, “…..”

Emiya looked at her for a minute, “I can’t feel it…” Zyana explained as she concerned her left arm, or more so the left lower side of her body

He looked her in the eyes, “….You know how I feel about that genjutsu…” He said and in a blur, he took out his gun and shot the woman in the leg not once looking away from Zyana, “When we go home I’ll give you a proper treatment.”

There was another bang, and the woman’s right leg was shot this time. Zyana eyes turned their original shade of brown as she smiled at him…

“Yes….”

Zyana started to breath harshly, the genjutsu was wearing off, and she couldn't rationally calm herself into breathing properly. She dropped to her knees before blacking out


----------



## Sumon (Apr 3, 2014)

*Shinomori Aoshi*

Having almost reached Hidden Grass village, the group stopped as Shiryu was hesitant to travel any further. He got into conversation with Bob while Aoshi observed locals silently. 

Fat, skinny, tall, short, smelly, ugly, beautiful – there were all kinds of people near Kusagakure. Many ninjas too, judging by their Kusagakure forehead protectors worn on many different places: from head to biceps, to belt, even to thighs. Innovative yet tasteless. Most of them gave shirtless Aoshi an unwelcome look, though the boy himself didn‘t have the friendliest face expression and just remained neutral. It wasn‘t his first time at this place and he was well aware of what to expect. Besides, he wasn‘t too good with people himself regardless if they were foreigners or even fellow villagers. 

Aoshi’s attention went to Bob as the mission payment was given out. “Ok, your loss.” – The fat man said, giving payout to both Shiryu and Aoshi. The trio didn’t stay together any longer after that as Shiryu turned around and went towards the Forest of Irony. He did say goodbye before leaving, though: "Until next time, Aoshi. Keep warm." To which Aoshi simply replied: “Next time,” and made his way to Kusagakure at normal pace. 

That irritated Bob a little, who felt unimportant and unneeded after losing half of his money. “What about me? Not gonna say goodbye?” He said to the back of disappearing Aoshi. “Lose some weight, fat man.” The boy gave an advise and completely disappeared from Bob’s sight.

*****

In the centre of Hidden Grass village Aoshi looked for a place to spend some of just earned money. That exact place was called the alley of freedom. Swarmed with people, a high pole with 10 banners hanging stood out of the crowd. Each banner advertised a different establishment: 2 banners had pictures of fancy hotels in them, 5 – restaurants, and remaining 3 had advertisements of a barbershop, a post office and a bookstore, respectively. Aoshi chose the 7th banner that was bought by a restaurant by the name of Wok In. Found only in Grass village it was a local fast food place that was run by a single old man. The directions led the boy to near north-east, where he found Wok In just around the corner.

**Ding**

A sound echoed inside empty Wok In, summoning the owner from the back. „Oh hello there, young man.“ The old man greeted Aoshi, showing much joy at his customer. The business didn‘t do too well, so no wonder the owner had much sympathy for his only customer at that time. 

„Mister.“ The boy replied with a nod while walking to a counter serious as usual, he wasn‘t affected by the owner‘s smiles. On the counter lied a few menus, each being a completely alike. Aoshi leaned forward, holding his balance with forearms on the edge of the counter. He took one menu and scanned through it. Every course was numbered as they had no names, only letters in the menu were those of the ingredients. Mostly there were fish dishes, a few chicken ones and a couple of hardcore vegetarians. 

“If I may, I recommend the sixth.” Aoshi’s eyes focused on that number in the menu as the owner gave his opinion. “It has a cooked chicken in sweet and sour sauce, together with rice, vegetables and various spices. It has very little calories and is great for exercising individuals. My favourite!” The old man finished his pitch with a hand gesture at his mouth, showing how tasty it really was. But Aoshi wasn’t a chicken person and went with another dish instead.

“I’ll take the thirteenth.” Aoshi said, pushing himself off the counter to firm position. 

“Ahh, battered and deep fried shrimp, amazing choice.” The fat man turned around and took a few steps to a cooker. It was in the same room as the counter, everything was cooked in front of the customers‘ eyes to ensure correct food making.  “Ever eaten shrimp tempura before?” The owner genuinely wondered while making preparations for the cooking with his back turned to Aoshi

“Once or twice, was okay, nothing special.” Aoshi answered, looking around at the objects inside. 

“Just okay?” The owner turned his head at the boy, acting all surprised. “Young man, this shrimp tempura will knock your socks off, I promise! I can see that you are not local, but the next time you come to Kusa, your first stop will be here!” All fired up, he took amazing the boy with cooking as a challenge. 

“Hopefully.” Aoshi didn’t have much expectation for the food as this place was empty. And good food attracts people, not the other way around. Nonetheless, the prices were low and the order was already received.

7minutes later the owner finished packing Aoshi’s food into a couple of white, rectangular, medium-sized boxes with red kanji on them. The boxes together with chopsticks were put into see-through cellophane, which itself was put on the counter. “It will be 40ryo.” The owner said politely, giving the boy a smile. Aoshi put the money plus 10ryo tip and took the bag.

“Thank you, young man. Enjoy your meal and I’ll see you the next time you visit Kusa!” The owner was assured of his success of cooking one hell of a dish. 

Aoshi left Wok In and jumped on its roof. Leaning against the wall on the roof, the boy sat with his legs fully stretched forward and unpacked the warm from food boxes. One box was full of rice mixed with vegetables whereas the other one had shrimp tempura in it till the top. Without further adue, Aoshi snapped the chopsticks and bit into the hot shrimp.

It didn‘t take long for Aoshi to finish this amazing meal. The old man truly wasn‘t lying as Shrimp Tempura from Wok In was one of the best dishes Aoshi has had in recent times. Maybe it had something to do with the fact that the boy hadn‘t eaten a normal food for quite a while, always going for stolen. But stolen or not, that was hell of a dish. So with a belly full of tasty food, Aoshi jumped from the roof and traveled back to his home village of Amegakure while the sun was still up.​


----------



## Laix (Apr 3, 2014)

MISAKI KUZUSHI

KONOHAGAKURE​
*tap, tap, tap*

A pair of black heeled boots make their way throw the busy Konoha crowd, rudely brushing past any pedestrians that got in the way. The commerical model legs snugly placed in these high street boots were drawing eyes from all over the crowd. The chestnut auburn hair flying behind showed she didn't have a care in the world for what anyone thought.

*tap, tap, tap*

The only thing she was interested in was a small little cafe straight ahead of her. Her eyes were locked on like a scope, her mouth curved into an ear-to-ear grin. She had a smug look on her face that couldn't be wiped off.

*tap, tap, tap*

As she walked through the entrance, a little bell sounded to alert the bored waiters and waitresses that a new customer had arrived. This woman who easily passed for 18 didn't have a care in the world for whether they noticed her upon entry or not. 

She would've made sure they noticed her when she needed them.

*tap, tap, tap*

The shop was empty bar two people. One was an old man who looked like he only came to chat up the pretty-ish girls that worked here as he stirred his spoon in a cold mug of chocolate.

The other was a girl with long hair and a sweet, innocent face. Both were people she'd liked to avoid. Old men trying to entice young women was just revolting, while these cutie pie kunoichi were usually useless airheads. 

She approached the counter and leaned over it, resting her elbow on the surface and held her face in her hand.

"Can I help you, Miss?" The slightly intimidated cashier asked.

"Strong, black coffee. Medium. Cream on top."

The cashier was taken back by the customer's strange request, but as her boss drilled into her mind from when she first started: the customer is always right.

"Coming right up! Haha... Can I take your name please, Miss?"

Strangely, the brunette with a pushy presence didn't reply immediately. There was a moment of tense eye contact between the two before she eventually replied with a mature, sultry voice.

"Misaki. Spelt with two I's, not a Y."
​


----------



## Kei (Apr 3, 2014)

Zyana eyes fluttered opened, and slowly everything came into focus. A dark ceiling and one ceiling fan that was on the low ceiling, there was no real light and Zyana already knew where she was. She turned around and saw Emiya reading a book. When she tried to get up there was a sharp pain in her left shoulder, and when she touched it there were tightly wrapped banages. Zyana smiled weakly before pushing back her hair from her face, she looked over at Emiya who didn?t say anything to her, but she already knew she could feel it in her heart.

?I?m sorry?? 

That was the only thing she could crack out as she gripped the sheets. There was no excuse for her actions, even when he had told her countless times to not to cause a scene, there she went causing one, and that was the truth. Zyana curled up in a small ball, there was nothing she could say or do to make this up to him. 

?How do you feel?? He asked, Zyana shot up when she felt his hand on her back, ?Tell the truth, I don?t want to try to hide a teen girls dead body, does it feel weird anywhere??

Zyana shook her head, ?No not at all!?

She wasn?t lying at all, she didn?t feel anything wrong, ?I can fight if you want too!?

?No rest?The blood that came out of that wound you had allowed most of the poison to get out, but other than that I healed the wound.? Emiya said, ?You?ve been out for at least three days? I didn?t know if the poison was out or not.?

Zyana looked at her teacher and she noticed the bags underneath his eyes. Her heart soared with happiness, there was no better feeling she could think of at this moment. She almost wanted to cry. When he turned to her, she smiled warmly in his direction and he just turned back around as if nothing had happened.  She grasped her chest, there was nothing she could do that could still her crazily beating her heart but she knew that she was going to repay him for this someday.

?If you keep smiling like that we will go out and train injury or not.? Emiya warned as he sat at his desk as he stared to take his gun apart.

?I?m sorry?? Zyana smiled even wider, ?Do you want me to make dinner? I know how to make some things.?

Emiya rubbed his eye lids, ?Yes, that would be nice??

Zyana thought back to that day, when she thought about what Emiya meant to her, yes it wasn?t love, and it probably would never be. Although this moment made her realize how much it hurts her to be around him, her happiness when he showed that he cared for her made her heart hurt, her cheeks was in pain, and her body shivered.  This was the man she was inspired to be like, this Emiya, she couldn?t wait till she was able to walk side by side with him and not just behind him.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 3, 2014)

*Zell Kazama
Peace Leads To Death*

Zell had to be more durable than durex was purported. The young lad didn?t sink he simply floated, his main vein working like a fleshy sail. He likely had a concussion from the second knock out but it didn't take him long to come too. The girls were now shouting at each other and it seemed like Edie was now at odds with all of her teammates. Zell still didn?t know what to make of Ryoko but the situation at hand was not a good one.

_?Isn?t it Asami?s job to coordinate us?? 
_
Zell thought silently to himself thinking about their leader?s absence. Even if you considered her approach to be hands off and full of tough love this was not the way to lead.  

_?Are we supposed to come together and realize we?re not that different then hold hands around a campfire while singing??_

The entire thing didn?t really fit and from what Edie had said earlier it was clear that he was not the only one who distrusted Asami. The choice to even come to the hotspring and not set up a sting for the mission to decide the best time to strike was odd in and of itself. The hotsprings were such a divisive endeavor and didn?t really help as a team building exercise regardless. Asami seemed to want to create awkward situations for the group not avoid them.

Zell returned to an upright position he could feel her eyes shooting lasers at them all from the entryway of the hotspring. Like some kind of puppeteer she watched all the bickering and fracturing of the group. The questions she asked him and now this, Zell was sure of it now, there was definitely something wrong with Asami. He had to say something to Edie and Ryoko to get them all to work together so they could figure out just what the endgame was here.

Forehead to Forehead. Shoulder to Shoulder. Tit to Tat.  Gumble to Gumble? Blood geyser?d from Zell?s nose as he fell back into the water with yet another splash. The sight of his feminine companions pressed up against each other, the scene was too ecchi for him to endure. Zell?s weak spirit could not handle the carnal fantasies that his mind created from the sight around him. 

*HYOUSHI
*
Using his mind clearing jutsu Zell had managed to calm every part of himself down to normal size. He got up and closed his eyes so as to not see the girls naked anymore. The argent mane of Spoon Island needed to bring some order to the proceedings, even if he was scared shitless of these girls.

?Guys we need to stop all of this. This is not the way to be before the mission.  Whaddaya say you two just sit back, relax, and enjoy the heat. I can even leave now and go whip us up a nice dinner while you guys stay here. ? Zell wasn?t even really sure there was a kitchen he could use here but as long as they had food he could make it better with a bit of imagination and love. There was also another reason for the suggestion;

?Me being in here with you two is kind of awkward? My eyes are literally closed shut right now because I?m trying to be respectful. At least at dinner I can look at you while we go over the mission specs.? 

Asami?s ears perked up as Zell attempted to play peacemaker. She didn?t think he?d be able to string together a coherent sentence let alone attempt to be the glue of this group. The fact was when she picked this mission she knew how much Ryoko and Edie hated each other. Now this new variable was threatening to ruin all of her plans.

?I?m going to have to kill this idiot.?​


----------



## Kei (Apr 3, 2014)

_Intel Training/ With Emiya_​
When Zyana first started to train under Emiya, she believed that she had it made. Emiya was good at his job, seemingly the best at his job, he always took it seriously and he was hired so many times that Zyana had put the two together. Training under Emiya would be the best thing for her. The man that took his job seriously would also teach her to do things seriously. He would give her the stepping stool to help her up on to the stairs of becoming stronger. However, maybe she was wrong. The though had crossed her mind when she first broke her leg and he told her to stand up despite it hurting. The thought again appeared when he had causally popped her whole arm out of her socket as if that was how he was shook her hand. 

Nevertheless, no matter how many times that thought crossed her mind she would do what he would say without second thought. If Emiya was the teacher she was less than a student, she was the dog who performed tricks not questioning the master?s command but just keep doing it until she perfected it to his liking. If he broke her ribs and told her to stand, she would stand upright position as if her ribs weren?t stabbing her in the damn lungs. 

?Zyana wants the most important rule of doing a job?? He asked her as he stood in front of her, Zyana looked up at him. Today they were training day, days when Emiya would come home from a job and make Zyana go through regiments of training her body and mind. Never separate, the mind must grow with the body and the body must grow from the mind. 

?Always be prepared?? Zyana prepared as she stretched on the ground, the sun burned brightly though it wasn?t hot like the island, ?A man who isn?t prepared for any type of fight is a dead man.?

Emiya nodded his head, ?Remember that?When you take a job for yourself, and prep a head of time.? He said while folding, ?Learn everything you need to know about the person you are hunting, their patterns, the people they hang out, the way they eat, sleep and breathe. Everything should be grilled into your mind until his patterns become yours.?

Hunting, that what he called being a ninja, hunting as if he was a predator and everyone else was a prey. Zyana worried about herself would she become like him, would her eyes become lifeless as his? She sat up from the ground and looked at her teacher, when he looked down at her, she didn?t get the feeling that he was looking at her though more so through her. 

?But what if you can?t prepare?? Zyana asked, ?What if you can?t do those things? Like an actual fight??

He shook his before pulling out a book from his back pocket, ?You are not a ninja?Remember that, I?m not training you to go head on with your opponent, your job is to get in and out without alerting anyone.?  He flipped the book open, ?However, sometimes you must fight and I will teach you how to fight by first quizzing you. Get the notion of honor and justices out of your head, when you fight you fight to see another day and to complete your job, do you understand.?

Zyana stood up, ?I understand??

She always understood, this wasn?t about honor or justices it was about making it out alive to do another job, and she didn?t mind. Zyana won?t allow another case like her mother?s to run amuck. She was going to do anything to stop it even if she has to become the villain in someone else?s story. She was willing to go that far to save the world. 

?Today?s training will be simple, attack me while we go over the different ways of fighting a certain opponent.? Emiya straighten his back before flipping the pages of the book, ?For every right answer you get I?ll consider taking you out on my next job, get all of them right you will be packing your things to go, but for each question you get wrong I?ll attack, get all of them wrong you will be spending your week in cleaning the weapons and I?ll be deciding if you will be shipped off to the nearest orphanage once I return.?

Zyana smiled weakly, ?Those are some pretty high stakes?? She rubbed the back of her head, but Emiya didn?t really see where she was getting at. 

?If you can complain, you can train.? Emiya said before stiffening up his body, ?Now come at me??


----------



## Laix (Apr 3, 2014)

_Edie Nakano
_

​
The girls snapped out of their visions of a bloody war when the sight of actual blood spewing out of a certain teenage boy's nose like a basic fountain caught their attention. It seemed their breasts pressed up against each other like squeezed water balloons was too much for him to handle.

"Guys we need to stop all of this. This is not the way to be before the mission. Whaddaya say you to just sit back, relax and enjoy the heat. I can leave now and go whip us up a nice dinner while you guys stay here."

Zell suggested he cook what Edie interpreted as a romantic meal, which peaked her interest to say the least. She stared down and felt her stomach rumbling in response, as if it was screaming "Yes!" to a nice, tasty hot meal. She was too caught up in everything to even realise she needed food.

Ryoko on the other hand just wanted peace and quiet. If it brought that, she was fine with it.

"Hmm..." 

The girls separated and took seats at opposite corners in the hot springs like they were preparing for a boxing match. They still flashed eachother death glares and slung mud every now and then, but they were going to be calm for the time being.

"Can you even cook?" Ryoko asked with a raised eyebrow.

"Oh please Ryoko. You know you're not really invited, right? He invited *me*. I was _so _invited, you got caught in the gravitational pull of my invite and hence you're allowed to tag along~"

The witty Hyuga was about to throw a comeback at Edie like a flaming dagger when she thought of what Zell had just proposed. She lowered her metaphorical weapon and moved a bit closer to him with a warm smile.

"Okay, you go off and cook us something special. When you're done, just call us and we'll come and eat! Does that sound okay?"

"Besides..." Edie chimed in, her voice then becoming a bit darker and more directed at the plum-haired bitch watching them from the entrance. "I feel we should get to know Asami better."

Ryoko was confused for a moment but quickly caught on to what Edie was thinking. 'Ahaha... I see my intelligence is rubbing off on you!'

"You know Asami... _Girls to girls_, right?"
​


----------



## Kei (Apr 3, 2014)

_Intel Training/With Emiya Part One_​
If she compared anything about herself to Emiya it was an automatic lost. Her speed, stamina, strength and her ability to cast jutsus all paled at comparison to her teachers. Everything she was getting ready to do would not even put a scratch on him. However, he would be able to put scratches her, no not scratches, wounds, but with the flick of his hand he was able to keep her down for long periods of time.  Zyana leaned close to the ground as she prepared herself, today was going to be different because she studied?She knew?

Zyana looked up at Emiya, when their eyes met she knew that he was looking at her, not pass her. Only when they trained he blocked out everything else and focused on her. That feeling of being the only thing in his world lit a certain fire within Zyana?s heart.

?Begin!? Emiya called out and it was on?

Zyana felt her feet begin to move as she ran at him, ?The Sharingan is related from what other eye trait?? Emiya asked as she launched a kick, but he dodged as if it was nothing but dodging an incoming bug. Zyana caught herself and quickly used her other leg to try to round house kick him, but he caught that with his free hand and pushed her back.

?The Byakugan!? Zyana yelled before launching one strong punch after another, each one he casually dodged one after another.

?Name a way of fighting against someone who uses it!? Emiya quizzed her again and with that Zyana reached behind her back and interlaced three kunais between her fingers.

?Blinding! Gouging out the eyes!? Zyana said launching herself at her teacher again but he slammed the back of the book into her stomach causing her to fly back.

?Partially correct, but I?m looking for a different answer!? He said as he watched Zyana get up, she touched her stomach and slightly wondered if there was going to be an indent there. She shook it off the pain by jumping up and down. 

?Are we talking about high tier or low tier Sharingan?? Zyana asked cracking her neck and snapping her fingers

?High tier?? Emiya said, ?I don?t remember saying stop??

?Yes sir!? Zyana rushed at him, it wouldn?t be a lie if she didn?t say she enjoyed these moments. The moments he looked at her, when he noticed her, and when he did that was only when they were training like this! She could feel his eyes burning into every inch of her body, that was it, it was what she wanted! Look at her! Look at her grow!

?Remember this Zyana! When fighting an Uchiha do not look directly into the persons eyes. Always concentrate on their feet and keep moving. Never stop, don?t allow them to have time to do hand seals!? Emiya yelled at her as she launched a barrage of punches at him, he grabbed one of her arms and Zyana felt her whole body lift from the ground and then slam harshly back down, ?if you do its over??

?That sounds a bit?Unfair?? Zyana stated as she looked up at her teacher, his eyebrow cocked, ?An Uchiha has the ability to copy movements and cast powerful genjutsus?I feel as though my power pales in comparison??

Emiya released her, ?It does, you aren?t strong enough to go up against an Uchiha, but?? Emiya stopped himself before looking back down at her, ?Never mind, when the time comes I?ll tell you.?

Zyana nodded, ?Should I run?? she stretched her body as she prepared herself for her next launch, ?They aren?t like the Hyuuga right? They can?t see through smoke right??

?No?Consider yourself lucky, blinding techniques will work against them.? He said, ?If you see that you can?t fight run away, there will be many more times you can redeem yourself.?


----------



## Chronos (Apr 3, 2014)

*Ivery, Rosuto l Genin l Fuzengakure l Mission*

There stood a youth who rested his back on the gates of the village of Fuzen. A mission was ushered here not so long ago, and he had been welcomed with open arms by their citizens, capturing rogues although Genin would most likely wouldn't be considered rouge so easily, but even so alone was something to be admired. Even so, it wasn't long before he was requested to come by the village once more, under it he picked up a mission. One not so honorable as the once before to be exact, but nevertheless it a was mission and it paid rather nicely. As of receiving the Sharingan, he hasn't stepped foot on White's territory, however this one required him to do so, and much so, it required him to kill the upcoming ninja's there were making contact with. 

To be honest, this could sink him into a deeper hole. He would already be considered a national terrorist, but how long would this guise last? To be honest, they should've spoken as soon as they could, but they wouldn't believe his story no matter how much detail he would give. Which at this point, is essentially nothing. He can't remember, he doesn't even know who did the procedure. Everything was a blur at this point, and although he's gain some outstanding abilities with this eyes, he was also crippled. It wasn't long until he manage to at least tone with the eye, he couldn't ever deactivate it. Which made things more suspicious, he wearing his Suna headband over his right eye. 

Some mistook it for some trendy fashion sense thing, but hell that wasn't the cause. Although to be honest that would be WAY better than to be thought that a child held the eyes of one of the most prominent and notorious clans in White, and much more so, Konohagakure. Who ever did this was causing such a headache... 

Mattered not at this point. He had a weapon and he needed to use it, but against White shinobi... Yeah, no wonder they chose him. He's know for not leaving a trace. After his mothers incident. Awaiting his companion for this mission, they spoke of two others that would join. A Genin and a Jounin, both of them have yet to arrive at this designated point. Whatever the case, he just grasps his headband and awaited for the two.


----------



## Kei (Apr 3, 2014)

_Liquid Time Event; Prove Yourself 
Part One​_
Zyana sighed a bit as she walked down the streets of Fuzen, her teacher could be so surprisingly immature for a man his age. She had gotten to the point was the man who saved her from the village was the same man she had talked to this morning.  It got confusing sometimes how differently he could act sometimes, Zyana didn?t know if she was dealing with the best hired hand in the entire world, or just a grumpy old man who didn?t want to do anything he felt was too troublesome.  Either way it wasn?t like she could change any of it, he was her teacher and she was his student, and she had to listen to him and not complain or else she would be out of the house.

This morning was hot a bit, but Zyana kept her hair in a high pony tail and tried her best to keep cool without showing too much.  She carried a package with her that she held tightly to her chest, this was her first real mission and he wasn?t here to advise her. He either had way too much hope for her or he was really that lazy. Zyana got flustered just thinking about it, so she took a deep breath and eased herself into everything. It doesn?t matter, because this was her, there was always a chance that he was looking at her. 

That chance was high, no matter what he said when someone is representing him on the battlefield no matter how small it might be Emiya always took interest. 

So today she walked with her head held high and with long powerful strides, watch her, watch her conquer and destroy anyone that came between her and the praise of her teacher. Even though she wasn?t really a ninja, she was going to do her best and not lose focus.  Never lose focus, always think of the mission and nothing else, were the things she kept repeating inside her head.  Zyana felt herself swell up with pride, she was representing her teacher and that was the best.  

Thinking along the line that he trusts her with this mission meant he trust her? And that thought alone made her feel as if she was a giddy school girl on TV. 

When she arrived at the gate she looked around a bit until she saw someone around her age standing there.  He had a Suna band over his eyes, this would be Zyana second time interacting with a ninja from Suna, but this will be different, because she wasn?t eating tea and cake this time. This time she was on a mission, her very first mission, and that alone made her take things a bit more seriously than they were.

She walked over to him, ?Excuse me?? she called out gently, she didn?t want anyone else to hear her, so that?s why she called over so gently as she neared him. Zyana smiled a bit before slightly extending her hand towards him?

?My name is Zyana?I hope we can work together for a common goal today.?


----------



## Cjones (Apr 3, 2014)

*Marietta/Masami*
*Konoha/Nakano Mansion*

How could one man be this absurdly stubborn even after his own daughter would go so far as to slide a knife clean across her own throat to prove a point? This type of obstinacy was far beyond the norm, there was something else going on here, but what exactly? It would be impossible for Marietta or Masami to ever know or figure out, yet even Edie, the one it revolved around, appeared to be unable to comprehend how her own father could still denounce what he?d just seen after working up the courage to do such a thing. 

Since the beginning of all this, even back earlier in the day, Marietta simply wrote blonde blue eyed female off as some stick up the ass rich girl who didn?t know any better than to raise her voice and bitch to get what she wanted. And while she still thought that, for the first time today Marietta actually felt sorry for her on some level. This type of environment, where a father talks so gruff to his own child, his one and only now it seemed was completely foreign to her, just as she was to this land. Family should always be the closest thing you have, the people you can always turn to for help and understanding.
But this wasn?t it.

Involuntarily, as Mr. Nakano began his rant, Marietta began to tighten her right fist. At the beginning and end of each and every one of his sentences her grip became tighter and tighter, to the point where her forearm length glove had slid past her wrist. Somehow he seemed to be getting under her skin too, and like before, she was rather to burst. 

?Marietta-san, this isn?t our problem. Just like you told me, we should let it go?? Masami whispered into her ear, but it feel on deaf ears. It wasn?t hard for her to see just how tense she had gotten during this whole deal. Masami had often heard Hisashi talk about how easy it was for her to angry, and more and more his words seemed to be proving true. Just how short was this girl?s fuse? 

Once he was finished dead silence filled the room was again, Edie completely caving in about ready to burst into tears. This was the second time he had basically humiliated her in front of Masami and Marietta and the latter seemed like she had enough of their little play of the ?big bad father? and ?scared little daughter?. Her free hand reached out to the distressed teenager, touching her shoulder, while walking pass her. Once again the entire room?s attention turned from the head of the household, to the young girl that approached him. A quizzical look showed on his dour face as she stood a few feet away from him. 

?Tenere questo per mi.? She uttered. 
(?Hold this for me.?) 

Out of the blue she was in the air, arm wound back, and?

*POW*

Like the sound of a bullet ejecting out of a guns barrel, Marietta decked full force completely stunning everyone in the room as she fell back down to the ground. 

?It must hurt falling off your horse and onto your ass, though that?s what we call reality, capisce?? ​


----------



## Chronos (Apr 3, 2014)

*Ivery, Rosuto l Genin l Fuzengakure l Mission*

His attention was grasps, a voice, polite and gentle had been thrown to his location. Before him stood a young lady, no headband located, dark of skin and eyes of amber night. Her hair placed up in a pony tail, glasses and a smile crossing her lips. Rather, he questioned for a second if she was really a shinobi. Her appearance exuded otherwise, but he's known to mistake people. Maybe her power was much more than he could understand, after all he could be considered useless as he only holds a single prominent technique. Pushing himself off the wall, her grabbed her hand and had usher a friendly shake. 

"Hello there. I'm Rosuto Ivery. It's very nice to meet you Zyana."

Noticing the package at her grasps, he had concluded that yes, this was his partner. Now was time to wait for the Jounin to arrive. His eye began to react, trying to read her like a book. Chakra levels, power gain, movement, much like Sharingan tends to do. Been happening ever since he got it, it's simple something that can't be contained. However, thanks to this headband over his eyes he can converse with her without that trying to be a problem. Kitsuki-sensei of even Gendou-san would be invaluable for this mission however he'd doubt Suna would send him on another journey with him. Seems reckless to say the least.

"The Jounin that suppose to help us with this is late, as you can see. I'm afraid we have to wait a tad longer."

Releasing her hand he went back to his position. Now, much like before he rather do things on his lonesome. But what to do? She was seemingly... normal. She seemed kind and beaming with some sort of hidden light. Maybe it's simply a cause and effect of what had just occurred with her greeting, but it seemed to him that she was just kind. Again, it wasn't normal analyzing everything. Kitsuki-sensei told him this, however with her games it was almost a reaction to everything at this point. But he needed to get a feel of the situation before he could progress. He needed to formulate a plan, he wouldn't want to be incompetent during there fight, so he stated first. Lowering his voice, but at least audible to her.

"What did they tell you? I mean these kingpins. I was told to meet two people here. And I don't see a headband, are you allied with anyone in specific?"


----------



## Laix (Apr 3, 2014)

_Edie Nakano_
LIQUID TIME​Alisa let out what had to be her hundredth gasp of horror today as Marietta, a guest in the elite Nakano mansion, decked the godfather himself with a lack of fear of the repercussions sure to follow suit. 

Edie's father was knocked clean on the floor with blood splattered across his cheek from his nose. It was a shock to see her father so powerless, at the mercy of someone much stronger than him. She was used to see him throw money at problems to have them go away or pull a few strings with those high up in the relevant departments to whatever problem he needed solving.

However, for once in probably her entire life, there was nothing he could do. He wasn't a ninja, he was a businessman. 

And she finally understood the difference. Both were powerful, but one was infinitely stronger than the other.

She felt no sadness at seeing her father bleed and humiliated. The words "good" even uttered from her own lips under her laboured breath. If only she had gotten to punch him herself.

"Mr Nakano, are you okay!?" Alisa asked with worried, attending to her master. He brushed her off however, wiping the blood from his face on a suit so expensive that the designers would've keeled over from a heart attack would they have seen him stain their creation with blood.

"I see..." Natsu stood up from the carpet, addressing Marietta with a hoarse and infuriated voice. With no indication, a dozen or so personal bodyguards of the Nakano family stormed the room and took hold of Marietta and Masami, much to Edie's protest.

She tried to shove the ones manhandling Marietta but soon found herself being held up by her wrists by a man well over 6 feet tall.

"All three of you... disgust me. I want you out of my house, right this instant! And Edie... I'm going to make sure you're very sorry for ever daring to _*DISRESPECT ME LIKE THIS!*_"

His roar almost cracked the wide windows leaking the moonlight into the room. With a light flick of his wrist, the guards released any hold they had of the girls and escorted Edie's guests to the front door. Just before they were ushered out however, she caught up to them just to say one parting word.

"Masami..." Edie gave her a genuine smile and even managed a fainter one for her foreign enemy. "... Marietta. Thank you, I'm serious. I-I... I want to see you both again. I want to meet your friend. Please, contact me when this can be arranged."

"_*EDIE, LET THEM GO.*_"

Her father's interrupting growl put her off, but she had given the message she wanted to give. Before she could even properly wave goodbye, two guards slammed the door shut rudely on Marietta and Masami. A group of them parted to form a sort of hallway, allowing Natsu to walk through to address his daughter. 

He grabbed her by the cheek and pulled her closer to him.

"_You_... are going to show me how sorry you are. As soon as morning comes, you're going to run an errand for me. Understand?"

Edie wanted to kick him in his manhood and spit in his face. She wanted to struggle and fight back, but she was drained of energy and morale. All she gave was a half-assed nod in return before being dropped on the floor like an unwanted toy. Her father walked away with his entourage, dissapearing upstairs into his half of the mansion.
​


----------



## Bringer (Apr 3, 2014)

*Hado Terumi*

It seemed like this was the end for Hado. His opponent was far too skilled for him to overcome. What was the most disappointing is how easily the young Terumi admitted defeat... It was the easy thing to do. What other option did he have? Sure he could struggle and fight till his last breath, but all of that would simply be wasted effort. Futile.

Just like Hado's dream of bringing peace to the world. He never really understood why he felt so strongly about achieving peace, especially since he was raised by parents who were practically leaders of an organization that wishes to eradicate shinobi to bring peace. Despite being raised by such people, he was never corrupted. His views on the world were acquired through logic, they weren't drilled into his head. 

The ivory haired boy watched as the man closed in on him holding his blade that cackled with electricity. He closed his eyes; he had no regrets whatsoever for the decisions he made. 

*Boom!*

His eyes jolted open, and to his surprise a figure stood in front of him, a large man with greyed hair. It was Mami's grandfather... How embarrassing, saved by the same person twice in one day. However the young Terumi wasn't complaining. 

_"Wait a minute."_ How could he be so neglectful, the old man blocked the boltsword with his... Hand. The ivory haired boy had just noticed the limb on the ground on top of a puddle of blood. Blood was leaking from the man's wound, and yet he didn't bat an eyelash.

*"Senbo you brat!"* The man roared. *"To think that you inherited one of the weapons of the seven swordsman, are they just handing it out to anybody nowadays!"* 

"Shut up Ken you geezer! This is all your fault! Years ago... When you refused to take me up as your apprentice... I vowed I'd have my revenge."  The mysterious man who was revealed to be Senbo ranted.

There was another person in the scene... Was Hado losing it? How did he not notice before? "K-Kibishii... Sensei." When did Kibishii return from his mission, and how did both him and Ken locate both him and Mami. 

"Hado." He spoke calmly. "Upon returning to my house I found you missing, so I sensed your chakra to locate you. That's when I ran into my fa-..." Hado has never seen Kibishii lose his composure like that. "That's when I ran into Ken." It was now obvious both Kibishii and his father share a rough relationship.

*"Kibishii, you can hold grudges all you want, but you've served your purpose in bringing me here! This is my mess, just get the boy and girl out of here!"* Ken preformed a few handseals with only one hand, and suddenly a mist emerged inside the warehouse, but unlike the normal hidden mist technique it created much more moisture in the air.

_"One handed seals... And this technique. Something is unusual about this mist, it carries far too much water vapor."_ Hado noted to himself. Suddenly Kibishii grabbed both him, and the bound Mami and exited through the hole that he or Ken made to enter the warehouse. Could the old man really take on that man... Senbo on his own?

*"LIGHTNING FLOW!"* The man roared so loud it could be heard from outside the warehouse. So that was it, the mist carried lots of water vapor so the old man could flow electricity into it, allowing him to electrocute anything in the mist. A horrid scream could be heard from the warehouse.


----------



## Kei (Apr 3, 2014)

_Liquid Time Event; Prove Yourself
Part Two_​
“It’s a pleasure to meet you as well.”

Zyana took her hand, she eyed the boy up and down, and she simply closed her eyes and allows herself to warmly smile at him one last time.  If she said he stood out, it wouldn’t be a lie, the head band over his eyes and his messy hair, the boy seemed as though he had been dragged through the dirt.  She would also not lie if she didn’t think to herself that this was the best type of partner to work with. Those who took missions seriously, she hoped that she could rely on him and she would be strong enough so he can rely on her. 

“Rosuto…” She repeated his name, “Rosuto, that’s a very nice name…”

She wasn’t very good with people her own age, Zyana had been hanging out with a childish old man since she got here, so she tried to pick herself up when it came to interacting with people her own age. Emiya had a way of talking that made her talk out of respect and when he talked to other he sounded very respectful. She wanted to be just like that, but it would have been better if it would have been someone older than her, then her communication skills wouldn’t be so rusty.

“It doesn’t matter.” She said as she placed the package in a messenger bag she had, “Its gives me time to get to know who I’ll be working with and I hope it gives you an idea of who you’ll be working with too.”

“I would like nothing more than for us to be close enough for us to depend on each other during battle, though I really hope it doesn’t come to that. The battle I mean!” 

Zyana leaned herself against the gates of Fuzen and looked out to the world,  she wasn’t going to be scared of going out there, she is on a mission. Zyana closed her eyes and let the thought drift into her head, she was going to do this and succeed, for herself and for Emiya, she will do her best.  Even if he wasn’t looking at her at the moment, knowing that there was a chance he could be sizing up made Zyana that much eager to perform.

Though something caught her off guard, she looked at Rosuto, “Ah…Who I’m allied too,” Zyana thought for a moment before clapping her hands together, “Whoever hires me to be honest.”

“Also try to not call our new boss kingpin, he dreads that…” Thinking about her own childish old man, the second childish old man had hired them to do the job and was even more childish than her old man, “Let’s give it our all okay!”

She grasped his hands within hers, “Lets win it together and come home safely kay~”


----------



## Chronos (Apr 3, 2014)

*Ivery, Rosuto l Genin l Fuzengakure l Mission*

A compliment? Well, he didn't quite know how to take those. So he simply stood idly with a smile plastered over his mien. Normally he would say thanks, but he really didn't ever communicate with people his own age, so something struck him as odd and he simply allowed that comment to be taken by the winds. Upon observing her she places her package on her pouch and leans to the city gates. Seemed like something was amiss at least in his perception, but he gestured the thought away. Upon her speaking once more she he noted her kindness. It was rather different to meet someone with such a positive outlook, resolute even. As if she was trying to prove something to someone. Nevertheless the emotive confidence is surely welcomed. It would boost morale and of course help with any of the causes. 

"Hope it doesn't come to... They never told you?"

He seemed to have noted a pattern here. First a package the has never been told of, later a girl whom seemed to be working as a gun for hire. A boy noted for his abilities as a basic mercenary of sorts. And to add insult to injury, they were to head to White to meet up with these people. And not only that, his pay would increase for each head he brought. What was a terrorist to do? This was all the more stressing. I suppose they expect no secrets, however if they haven't told her, it meant something more was awaiting their cause. He needed to utilize his entire brain power to handle this. 

"I'm sorry Zyana, I was told to fight and..."

Something caused his to stop for a minute, it was as if he was physically unable to mention it. Maybe it was her aura, maybe it was her in entirely. Maybe it was the situation at hand, who knew? But for something reason he hesitated slightly. But nevertheless the words came out of his mouth.

"--I was told to kill these ninja's. More so, we would get a bonus for each kill actually. It's not a priority, but we can't rule out the possibility that these people aren't holding knives behind their backs as well." 

Allied with no one? Of course it wasn't really odd to see neutral factions around the world. Places whom are being sustained by their own power alone, not to mention a lot of their economy is based in simplicity. Not necessarily cut out from the best wool but some extraordinary shinobi had left form set places. However, the fact that this was coldly calculated kept him slightly unnerved. Seemed they held more information that what he expected and well... she seemed to have started to figure out his weird appearance. 

He couldn't keep the eye a secret for long, but he would try to as much as possible. Who was she and who was she working for? He didn't knew, but someone like he could be today's friends and tomorrow's enemy. But what mattered now was today, and so he said.

"How versatile are you in a fight?"


----------



## Laix (Apr 3, 2014)

_Edie Nakano_
LIQUID TIME



Just like her father promised, when Edie awoke in her bed fit for a princess, she was ushered straight out to a mission. Her father was gone by morning, leaving just a note clearly written by a personal assistant giving rough details of her mission. 

It was approaching midday and Edie was sat on her bed, brushing her freshly cleansed locks that oozed of of a strawberry scent that would make the girls erupt with jealousy as they usually do.

"Alisa, can you pass me the note my father left?" She asked pertinently, pointing to it on her dresser with her chin.

Her loyal maid did just as requested, bringing it over to the heiress. Secretly, she was hoping there would be some change in Miss Edie's personality after her ordeal yesterday but it appeared as if she lacked manners and enthusiasm for work as usual. However, she seemed a bit calmer than usual, more mellowed out. Maybe something had clicked with her afterall?

_"Edie, meet up with Ryoko and your team leader Kihara at the front gates for 10:00 am sharp. You're going to be delivering and then collecting important packages for me. Just deliver the document and get out of there. Meeting point is Forest of Quiet Movement at 12:00pm. Don't. Be. Late."_
​
After reading the note, she screwed it up and tossed it in the general direction of her bin. Her heart had sank to the bottom. Edie could tell her father wasn't happy with her in a way she'd never witnessed before. He didn't even put 'Love you always' on the note as he usually does. 

But now wasn't a time for crying or thoughtful debate. She was feeling determined to complete this mission and get her father off her back, so she could continue on with her investigation.

"Alisa, did you prepare my bag?" Edie inquired as she zipped up her khaki green flak jacket over her breasts which were already being suppressed with bandages. Despite not being of the correct rank to wear such a uniform, she always felt it was more intimidating if she did wear a flak jacket. Enemies wouldn't be so quick to underestimate her.

"It's just over here, Miss Edie!" Alisa brought the bag over to Edie with an enthusiastic smile. "It's got everything you should require for this mission. I hope I didn't forget anything."

"No, you're good at packing my medical bag," Edie revealed, stretching the black material of her thigh socks so it slapped against her thighs. She had a pair of over-the-knee boots on that had light armor around the shin along with a pair of barely-over-the-buttocks black lycra shorts. Her dress sense wasn't appropriate for any mission that didn't involve rescuing cats or picking up men, but Edie wasn't one to care for such "trivial" things.

Once she was ready, she strapped the medical pouch to the buckle on her back and headed downstairs with her maid right behind her. The two shared a moment of smiles and sighs from Edie before finally saying goodbye.

"Good luck, Miss Edie!"

"Yeah, whatever. Bye Alisa. Thanks for the help."

Little did she know Edie had practically made Alisa's day. Although it seemed devoid of any emotion and was spoken with a dead tone, Alisa was over the moon to hear Edie use that six letter word of politeness - "Thanks".

The moment she stepped outside of her house, the warm summer air of Konoha brushed her skin and she didn't have a shred of regret in her outfit choice. Making her way to the team meeting point, the thought of Ryoko and their inevitable bickering didn't even cross her mind.

All she could think of was her curse. Marietta, Masami, this friend of theirs that supposedly shares her ability, even---

"Enough of that Edie. _Focus, focus!_" She tapped herself on the cheek and shook her mind awake. After making the walk through Konoha's Shopping District and its primary Residential District, Edie finally made it to the front gates for 11:55AM.

She was early which was an achievement for her - one she couldn't really care less for.

But alas, it just wasn't early enough. Ryoko was already there, standing with her arms crossed and pouted lips like she had been waiting since 5:00AM. Although, knowing that sad Hyuga she probably has been.

The , was about Edie's height yet supposedly a Jonin if he was leading a mission of this type. He had falling spiky hair with an autumn glow, blood red eyes and a cocky smile painted on his face. His attire consisted of standard Konoha military wear with a lazy twist on it - his flak jacket was open revealing his ripped chest, his arms were sleeveless like Edie's and adorned with handmade bracelets and charms. He had two kunai holsters on his right thighs which were tucked into customised shinobi sandals with the open toes closed up into a boot.

He was cute and seemed like the kind to fall for a bit of cleavage and winking. Edie kept this in mind before approaching the two.

"Oh, look who finally decided to show up," Ryoko quipped, trying to start an argument between the two already. However, Edie didn't retaliate.

"Its before 12:00PM so I'm not late. Let's just go already, okay? I'm not in the mood Ryoko."

The Hyuga seemed taken aback by Edie's no nonsense attitude this morning. However, she wasn't exactly going to argue against this and just let out a bored sigh before walking along with the other two.

"I'm Edie. Edie Nakano. It's nice to meet you," Edie introduced herself as she walked alongside the boy. She only got passing and quick second glances, but she swore he couldn't be older than her yet he was a Jonin. Already she was eager to see him on the battlefield, although the way the mission statement was worded suggested confrontation was the last thing they wanted.

"Pleasure to meet 'ya, Edie. Kihara Akiho, at ya service!"

"My service?" Edie let out a short giggle. "I doubt you have what it takes to be of service to me."

"Flirting already, Edie?" Ryoko popped up like an annoying fly, buzzing around just getting in your way.

"Wish you had the necessary charisma to hold a conversation, Ryoko?" Now Edie was feeling a bit feisty and wasn't ignoring Ryoko's shots.

As the girls carried on bickering, Kihara soon began to regret picking partners based upon their looks.
​
​


----------



## Kei (Apr 3, 2014)

_Liquid Time Event; Prove Yourself
Part Three_​
Zyana allowed herself to slide down against the Fuzen gates, she didn?t say anything when he said what he said, but at the same time she knew. No one hired Emiya for a simple job, though maybe that?s why he deemed it so troublesome, it was low leveled and it wasn?t worth his time. So he placed it on her to do it, not only to rate her performance but to see if she can kill. Zyana looked out to the distances even more, someone out there was going to die today by either her hands or Rosuto. Either way, it wasn?t going to be her, she had to go home and return to Kiri. She was going to be praised and he was going to take her on a real mission one day with him, so she couldn?t die?

She just couldn?t?

Zyana closed her eyes a bit as she leaned up against the wall, ?Is that so?? she found herself saying before slapping her cheeks, ?It?s okay though?Because it doesn?t matter what we have to do?We are coming home?No matter what?I promise??

She looked up at her partner and grinned showing all her sparking white teeth, before she laughed weakly.  She didn?t want to kill anyone, not needlessly, it wasn?t the way she was taught, only kill the target anyone else is just obstacles in the way.  Zyana again repeated to herself that she was going to succeed she was going to do good, and come back home, hands bloodied or not, she will return to Kiri. She grasped her heart, and soon those words began to become truth, repeat it long enough and it will be willed into the universe.

Zyana opened one of her eyes to peek at the boy standing above her, ?Mmm?Fighting?? Zyana said before her mind trailed off, she never really got into a fight, most of her fights had been pretty one sided?Especially with Kiri?.

She shivered, maybe dying out on the field would be better than coming home with a failed mission under her belt?

??I?? She got her ass beat before, does that count, ?Yes?I think you can call it fighting?? Complete and utter domination of her body

?Although, I have been trained to fight.? She winked, ?Please don?t worry about me, concentrate on the mission, I won?t hold you down, I promise??

Zyana laughed again, ?I have made two promises in a span of one conversation, goodness, I?m sorry, though I plan to keep each and every one of them!?


----------



## Chronos (Apr 3, 2014)

*Ivery, Rosuto l Genin l Fuzengakure l Mission*

Not a yes, or a no. She danced around the question and the intervals between each answer. Seems she was new to this. What to do, he wanted to not to force her to fight, but would she be an obstacle or not? Hmm, he supposed he could help in some sense if this were to happen. He had his summon, Rei by his side. Upping their numbers and their strength, so he needn't worry. It was her to be honest, she didn't hold much malice. Guess, the thought was that she probably hasn't had any blood stained in her hands, which made this mission all the more cruel. A sigh escaped his lips, and he force a grin to form in his lips. Promises were something... important. As of late, he hasn't been able to keep any of them. Truth be told, he was almost afraid of them. Jinxed with death, he seemed to see it everywhere he was. Battle, blood, pain, agony, wretched madness, over bearing insanity. This world was twisted and to some degree he was too.

"I... don't make promises anymore. But don't worry. Success or failure, I don't plan on either of us dying today." 

Killing is like a drug. A painkiller to be more exact. The more you're use to it, the more you seem to be immune. He hasn't killed much, but after the first, he seemed to be indifferent about human life, about his own. Seems like death is something he holds in his arms. He was trained for this of course. But even he knew children shouldn't be privy to these tactics. What kind of world do we live in, where kids have to fight and kill for a living? If anything this world isn't too far off in insanity. If you'd ask Rosuto, they were holding each other by the hand. 

"I won't make any promises. But if you don't want to, don't kill. Here."

He walks towards Zyana, grabs her arms and pulls it up, picking up a scroll from his pouch, he places it upon her hand and closes it. Slight strength course through his fingers while he did this, locking his eyes on hers he said:

"This is a summon scroll. I can use my summoning technique but in the case that I can't I preform this one as a backup. It holds my own chakra and it has a single use. If you seems yourself in trouble, all you need is to usher the Kai command, and my summoning, Rei, would come to aid you. Don't worry, she won't question anything. She already knows."

Of course, due to their blood pact, she's heard and saw all that Rosuto had been speaking with this girl. A trait very special to him, and what gained him the name Ivery. This wasn't his true second name, of course. He didn't know the release that these people are so noted by. Or their trait blue hair and sapphire eyes. Although his were of the same pigment, but this was gift of his father apparently. 

"Killing is... toxic. It engulf the mind and works with your emotions. There are no drugs, no method to really get over it. It's a stain in your journal of life, and it will be there reminding you of its presence. You can try to forget, for a moment. But it'll crawl back. Doomed is he who tried to play God, I was told. I'm not one to decide who lives and who dies. But, this is a dog eat dog world. Either you live for a tomorrow, or you die for today. You choose your path and create bonds along the way, or pave the road bathed in solitude. Treasure sanity for as long as you can. It's comforting. Sometimes being weak isn't really that bad."

He meant that. He didn't regret avenging his mother, he regretted the hatred that accumulated at that point and what he had become. Why couldn't he enjoy his youth? Maybe destiny didn't allowed it. Maybe even God wanted it to be so. Whatever these force are, he didn't know. He just needed to go. Eyes lost in thought he released her.

"Don't promise me anything. Just promise yourself that you'd do your best."


----------



## Bringer (Apr 3, 2014)

*Hado Terumi*

After it was all over, after the man who caused all of this had been electrocuted to death, everybody who was involved in the ordeal stood outside of the warehouse. Mami was being held in Ken's arm, while the corpse of the man who sough revenge against Ken was tossed over Kibishii's shoulder. An awkward silence loomed over the four people involved in this difficulty. However the silence was soon broken.

"Gra-Grandpa... One of your arms are gone." She paused. "That's so cool!" She began to yell. "I want my arm to get cut off too!" Hearing this after a serious situation caused Hado, Ken, and surprisingly even Kibishii to laugh. However something had to be addressed. 

"Uhh... Sir... You're sort of losing a lot of blood." Hado began to take off his jacket. "Hopefully this does something for the bleeding." The young Terumi began to tie his jacket around Ken's arm. He didn't understand at all how this old geezer could be so nonchalant about this... He would probably have a stump for the rest of his life, considering the fact  that no medical ninjutsu could make an arm grow back. Perhaps the old man simply became jaded and doesn't care anymore?

Ken simply ignored Hado and allowed him to tie the jacket around his wounded arm. *"Kibishii... When are you going to stop pretending your family doesn't exist."* Despite the fact Hado has only known Ken for a short period of time, hearing his deep voice sound so sincere was completely foreign to him. 

"The only thing I share with *your* family is blood." Kibishii stated.

*"I am your father!"* Ken roared much more aggressive this time. 

"You are not my father, you are simply my dad. There's a difference." He replied coldly. 

*"Listen I'm not standing here while missing a fucking arm to talk to your smart ass! I'm here to tell you... Your mother is sick."* Ken explained.

Hado would turn his head to who ever was currently speaking, and as he turned his head towards Kibishii waiting for his reply, he was surprised to see a shocked expression, however it didn't linger for long. "M-Mother's... Sick." His fist clenched. "I don't care... Come now Hado."

Kibishii marched off with Hado close behind not wanting to disobey his sensei. The ivory haired boy could hear Ken sigh as the two walked off. closing in on Kibishii's house, Hado just had to say something. 

The way he was beaten by those two boys, the way he was helpless against that one man with one of the seven swords of the mist... He had to get stronger. "Master." Hado spoke as the two continued to walk.

Kibishii let out a sigh, he didn't like it much when Hado called him master or sensei for the matter. "Kid what did I tell you about calling me that." 

Hado walked in front of Kibishii, not even answering his question. "Kibishii... Please I need you to train me."

"I do train you." He replied bluntly.

This response merely frustrated the boy. "You know what I mean... I'm too far behind as a shinobi. I need you to-" 

The large man interrupted. "Forget it ki-"

For the first time Hado cut off his master. "The way you've trained me has been insufficient to say the least... I want you to train me for real..." He paused for a bit, before clenching his fists and closing his eyes. The boy yelled. "Train me properly! None of this pussy ass shit! I've upheld my part of the bargain, now you uphold yours!" 

Silence passed between the two, before Kibishii finally spoke. "Kid." He smiled. "I'll train you for real this time, but you have no idea what you're getting yourself into." Hado opened his eyes and smiled... Did that actually work? 

Kibishii added one more thing. "Oh and here's something that might catch your attention. The Chunin exams are coming up, frankly I don't give a darn rather you participate in it or not, but it's a good place to put your skills to the test." He paused. "Oh and one more thing... Just for talking to me like that tomorrow we're having a sparring match, and I'll be using my executioners blade."

The joy in Hado had been drained upon hearing executioner blade. _"Kibishii never told me he was apart of the seven swordsman of the mist!"_


----------



## Kei (Apr 3, 2014)

_Liquid Time Event; Prove Yourself
Part Four_​
Zyana only thought that crossed her mind was that she killed her mother, she was the one pulled the trigger out of her own free will. She wondered what he would think of her if she said that, Zyana silently prayed that they wouldn?t have to fight, she didn?t want to ruin the image she made in front of him. Even she knew she became a different person when she fought, she was aware of everything, and in truth it was just that it was kind of scary thinking about it later on down the road. Knowing what she was capable of, it was scary, who was she? Was she the person who is talking to Rosuto right about now? Or was she the person in battle, the cold calculating person that is willing to do anything to win?  Who was she?

Zyana looked down at the hands that were grasping hard, this person did he know who he really was? When they go into battle can she expect the same person that was grasping her hands as if they were glass would be the same person who would take the life of another? She felt him staring at her and she slowly looked away, Zyana wasn?t good with powerful eyes so she turned away a bit?

?Rosuto hands are very soft?? She said, ?I?m kind of jealous?.?

He was too serious, the gaze, the way he talked it crushed something in her. She couldn?t pinpoint what it was or where it was even located, but the way he was talking and looking, Zyana might have confused the messy haired boy as a man if this was the way he usually talked.  Every word was chosen with care as if he really didn?t want her to fight, she didn?t either, but still, she wanted to prove herself. She would become someone that can save the people that are close to her. Zyana would destroy all her enemies to protect the people she cared about, and not just them, the world. She was willing to take on that trouble?

Again?Her mother taught her no life outweighs the next?So what are a couple people to six billion people in the world at this moment? When he released her hands it took a moment for her to register the moment he stopped touching her, when she did she jumped back with scroll in hand, but she couldn?t accept this.

?I...? Zyana was about to voice her complaint, but looking at him, she had the feeling that this was a very important to him.

Zyana stood back and slightly bowed to him, ?I appreciate it?I will care for this as if it was my own life?? She looked up at him, ??I don?t truthfully don?t know what to say to this.?

She stood up straight and brushed a falling piece of hair back, ??I don?t really talk to people my age, so um?I don?t really know how to express my gratitude.? Zyana stumbled over her words a bit, ?Though please I hope you can feel it.?

She reached out and slightly touched his hand with her fingers, ??.I?I will take your words deep to heart?And cherish this moment?I will never forget this moment?And I will never forget you name.? She couldn?t look at him anymore, so her eyes darted over to the ground, ??I?Um?Whoa?Ha?Man?I?m sorry!?


----------



## Chronos (Apr 4, 2014)

*Ivery, Rosuto l Genin l Fuzengakure l Mission*

Her eyes, something about them mentioned something to him. Such clear vision, but such foreign language. Maybe he didn't quite know how to work things with people. Maybe everyone had already fought their own personal wars. Maybe. Who knows? At this point what else could he say? He witnessed as his own mother died before his very eyes to a man he barely knew, at that moment he could only witness a bloody mess drenched in agony and despair. Such emotions were fulled by a hidden grief that at some point, death seemed comforting. He rose his prowess and fought to no end, call it luck or skill he ended up the victor. And at that moment he was recognize as a killer. Whatever image he saw himself and shrouded in this blatant veil of self loathing bias he protrudes himself to be. Honestly, whatever caused him to form such twisted ideals? 

Her fingers at the tips on top of his hand, instinctively he pulled away and moved his gaze. This was getting a bit too emotional, something that couldn't be happening. The mission hasn't even officially started. What the hell lead to this? Was this his fault? It seemed like just a moment ago they were simply exchanging greetings, which funnily enough was what happened. How could from that this thing of confidence and trust be formed? Such simplicity in their speech and such ease of words that were expelled. It like they each read the book of the others life. Honestly, it was a tad scary. He didn't really know how to react. What to say...

"There's no need to say that, I... It's just... Don't worry about it."

He said, searching for the words that would best fit this situation. Damn this was kind of awkward. It didn't matter how kind she was, he wasn't here to form bonds. Of course, he wouldn't want to. Because of his incompetence he allowed a person to die. He allowed a human being, a civilian, his mother, to protect him. While he stood and watched it all occur. Couldn't he simply help? What stopped him from countering? What stopped him from dying in her stead? Was it a fear of death? Was it simple incompetence? He didn't know anymore. Which caused him to hate himself beyond the means the thought he did. 

"Calm down. You don't need to thank me for everything and anything. I'm just doing what I think it's right. I'd like for you to voice your opinions too, if you'd like or didn't. We're a team now, and we need to be honest with the other. Our emotions don't matter now, or our past encounters. Like you said, we just need to do this and come back home, alive." 

Although he said that, he knew he could die. He wasn't immortal. Wasn't long ago that he almost died, again. Wasn't long when he had gotten this eyes, wasn't long since the death of his mom. Wasn't long since his first kill. It wasn't long for anything really. So dying, literally knocking at the door. He's simply waiting until it get tired and kicks it open. 

"Don't worry about it, really. It's literally nothing."


----------



## Kei (Apr 4, 2014)

_Liquid Time Event; Prove Yourself
Part Five_​
She backed away from him but then she got in front of him.  Was he getting flustered? The thought pleased her. In truth she couldn?t suppress a giggle or two. She knew that she liked him when they introduced themselves.  The aura he had, it was compatible with hers, and so as they waited for the jounin Zyana couldn?t help but feel a bit playful.

 She doesn?t talk to people her age a lot, and not even those who shared the same air as her. He did, so why not, let loose a bit, have fun, no one was watching her. From what they appear to the outside world were just two kids having fun. So why not be that for a minute, there was a chance that he wouldn?t want anything to deal with her if they had to fight and she was forced to show that other part about her.

?Wrongo~ Wrongo~? Zyana sung as she danced around him, before stopping on her toes, ?Every moment I spend like this could be my last.?

She placed her hand on her heart, ?That little thing might meant nothing to you, but to me, it feels as though I made a real friend.? She smiled warmly at him, ?Its truthfully a nice feeling, though please warn me if I?m getting ahead of myself.?

?I don?t want to scare you away?? She purred

It was true, she didn?t want to scare him away, she didn?t want him to look at her any other way than the eyes he saw her in now. So right about now, she wanted to bask in his sight, those eyes that saw her kindness and good intentions. Zyana didn?t want to show the side Emiya was molding her to be, that side was for him, only he could understand the capabilities that she held inside.  

Though, Emiya only truthfully looked at her when she was fighting.  Despite the weeks of knowing each other, outside of training and sparring, she felt as he wasn?t interested in her. He would talk to her, but it was more through her than anything.

?We don?t know what will happen today, I might want us to win, but we can surely lose.? Zyana said before turning her back towards him, ?Do you mind if I act my age around you a bit?I feel kind of free, do you understand??

Zyana felt so free to act her age, the age she was before the island burned down, and the age she had the most fun as.  When she came to Fuzen, she had 25 birthdays in a course of month, she had knew everything about the world but at the same time she knew nothing. Zyana knew what it took to save the world but at the same time there was things she needed to learn. She didn?t want to talk about killing, or blowing things up, she wanted to talk about everything else except for work.

She turned to face him again, ??Hey?Rosuto?Do you feel it??? She asked commenting on the air those two had, ?If you can feel it?Then that means we can truthfully be friends??


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 4, 2014)

*Uchiha Akaya*

_Bloody Puppet_​
*Crash!!!*

The slim body of the teenager is stuck on the natural rock wall from where the water is falling. His silhouette was engraved on it as cracks have extended around it. Using all of his strength Akaya pulls himself out and rockets his body in the direction of his opponent; the situation was a desperate one, each second that passed the anxiety of the viewers was increasing, there was no hope. For a moment, when Akaya went mad and released the power of the tailed beast seales inside him, Shigeru thought that they could have some sort of chance right there. If the Uchiha was capable of defeating the clone during his rampage, Shigeru could enter the fight and handle the White Dragon for a while, but that was not possible now; the original criminal was fighting toe to toe with someone who, although a genin, was using the power of a bijuu and even more, the bastard was smiling without breaking a sweat.

Akaya raises his hand and violently tries to land a vertical blow to the enemy, expecting to rip apart some of the flesh of the brown-haired man?s head but the opponent easily used his hand to deflect the attack and punch the boy in the gut. As the young ANBU was in mid air, Shiroiryu made a quick sequence of hand signs and from the waterfall, a ten meters long dragon made of the blue liquid flew and struck Akaya from above, on his back, taking the fourteen-year-old all the way down until he crashed against the ground.

Immediately  the jinchuuriki stood on all fours and ran at full speed towards the cause of all this mess. His only real weapon in that battle was his instinct. Pulling a summersault before receiving a kick, the beast boy avoids any sort of damage before launching his fist to the person?s face yet once again it was useless. Tired of the current situation, Kiri?s former shinobi grabs him by the face and hits Akaya?s head against the ground before immobilizing the boy and start to hit continuously. A halfassed demonstration of power wasn?t enough to scare him, much less to defeat him.

*Bam!!...Bam!!...Bam!!*

Each punch creating a sonorous noise as the face of the Uchiha lad was being deformed with every contact. Blood splashing everywhere as the main act of the grotesque show. Seeing with impotence that they cannot do anything to help the kid, Shigeru clenches his fists and bits his lower lip letting blood to stain the water sphere trapping him; he was witnessing how one of his young comrades, the person who came to help his students when he himself could not, was being massacred before his eyes. On Princess Reika?s side, she wasn?t taking it better, her hands where covering her eyes while tears were slipping through the space between her fingers. It wasn?t fair, it was cruel. Unnecessary violence used  unnecessarily on a boy.

"Well, well. I think this is it? Seriously, it was quite the let down."he said frowning a little while looking at the bloody mess that his rival was now. Turning his head to look at Shigeru, White Dragon asks"This kid was great. The way he moved, his ferocious behaviour, the techniques and instant strategies he has even at his age. A genius battle instinct that I can?t even begin to describe properly. Everytime I thought he would go left he would go right!! Each time I thought he would aim for a kick he would choose a fist! This brat was born for battle!!!"he said furiously, with each sentence his voice was being raised.

"Yet he had to end like this, for a boy as splendid as this one to be under the instruction of Konoha...You all really suck"he says apparently reaching a conclusion. Shaking his head, the rouge ninja began to walk towards Reika, his calm expression only made the impression of him to be worse due to the situation. Intinctively, the black-haired woman covers the two female genin with her arms as a sign of protection though the tears coming from her eyes and her trembling lips just won?t stop. Once White Dragon was around three meters from them, the sound of rocks being moved is heard. All of them turn their gazes to look where the sound came from.












As if it had been waiting for that moment, the light of the moon gathers on the same spot allowing the four people outside the shrine to see in awe the scene. Akaya is standing on his two feet, his erratic breathing can be heard without problem. The mouth of the youngster is open with dripping blood, the light allows a better inspection of his body; his knees are trembling, the same as his right arm which makes it look as if he has received some sort of nerve damage. His left arm is twisted in an awful angle allowing the vital liquid to come out through the open flesh that leaves his damaged bone exposed, it was completely unusable for the moment.   

The face of the boy was almost  unrecognizable, the swollen parts together with the huge amount of blood coming out from his nose, cheekbones and forehead only left a grotesque image of the one who seemed to be some a handsome kid at some point. A lifeless yellow orb can be seen through the tiny space left by the swollen part that used to be his cheek. By now it was quite obvious for everyone that the kid was unconscious, the great power residing in him was what would allow him to move yet his eyes were empty.

No one moved and no one said a thing when Akaya started to walk towards Reika...towards Manami. Heavy, sluggish, and painful, that was the only way they could describe it. With each step, with each effort, Akaya?s bones were cracking, if the ribs and bones of the legs weren?t broken already, they probably would break soon. It took him ten full seconds to reach the Princess? position and put himself between her and the White Dragon. His brain was disconnected from his body yet his desire to protect the Uchiha Princess was stronger. His will was stronger than that.

"Move"he said before hitting Akaya with the back of his hand sending the Uchiha to the ground. After two steps, his feet were stopped by a hand grabbing on to them. With an inhuman effort, the jinchuuriki stood up for a second time and advanced positioning his seemingly dead body as a barrier again."...."a new strike floors Akaya for the who-knows-what time again. This process repeated over and over. One, two, three times. Each time he was sent to the floor he would stand up and leave a bloody mark on the land.

"YOU ARE PISSING ME OFF!!" a well placed fist sends the genin?s body flying and landing behind Reika. This time he didn?t move."Ugh...It?s time to end this, where the fuck is Sakuya? HEY SAKUYA,HOW LONG WILL IT TAKE YOU TO FIND A FUCKING OBJECT?!"he shouted in annoyance.

"S-sorry!!"the white haired girl ran outside from the shrine with a long object covered with a white sheet. 

"Now, Reika-sama. I recommend you to stay still, don?t make me mad."he said raising his hand to deliver a killing blow to the Princess of the Land of Demons but...

"R-Rau-chan!! B-behind her"Narumi said with disbelief and a bit of fear in her voice. The albino girl?s master opened his eyes widely at the image his green orbs were observing. Again the boy?s body arose, his legs were bent and rigid supporting all the weight while his body slowly started to go up as if a puppet was being pulled by the strings of its master. A bloody puppet, that was everything the Uchiha was in that moment, a lifeless body moving on mere instinct and will power.

Reika and Shigeru couldn?t believe it either, was that brat immmortal or something? the amount of blood he lost, the damage he received, all of that would be enough for a genin his age to be dead already yet he was there, standing as many times as he needed for the sake of protecting them. More than an admirable action, the princess and the jounin couldn?t help but think that the kid was another monster like the one threatening their lives.

"D-don?t...t-touch..."was what Akaya managed to say. This, of course, unleashed the wrath of the White Dragon."ARE YOU FUCKING KIDDING ME?!! STAY DEAD ONCE AND FOR ALL DAMN BRAT!!"he let out a yell full of hatred. He hated it, the guts showed by Uchiha Akaya, he hated until the tiniest bit of those guts. Preparing his muscles to deliver the finishing blow and finally end with the host of the two tailed cat, his body stops abruptly before starting to move for real; a wind current crashes the place forming a small whirlwind.

"I think you already had your fun with our cute Kouhai, White Dragon - san"


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Apr 4, 2014)

*Overwatch - Shiryu*

A powerful gust of wind rocked Shiryu and he stumbled to the side, colliding with the cold rock face next to the path. His face flushed red with embarrasment as he looked up, hoping his leader didn't see that. To his dismay however, the man did not miss a beat. The Amegakure ANBU indifferently looked back at the young genin still straining to keep himself upright. His masked face betrayed no emotion in speech or body language. He stood upright, even in the midst of this insane thunderstorm, completely unmoved like some sort of sea spectre. The violent fluttering of his cloak seemed to be the only indication that he was even a part of this material plain.

"Are you alright?" the ANBU asked.

"Y-yes sir", Shiryu stuttered. He had to shout in response, and yet he heard the ANBU clearly even over the howling wind.

"This is as far as you go", the ANBU continued.

"B-but, I can carry on sir", Shiryu responded, trying to show that he wasn't completely useless even though he was clearly having trouble even standing upright in the face of the storm that was pummelling the coast line.

"No need to be a hero", the ANBU replied. "The listening station is just up there." The ANBU motioned with his hooded head and Shiryu looked up, scanning the peak of the mountainous spire they had been edging their way around. Amidst the haze of driving rain, he saw it, a singular pulsing light against the dark sky, perched high up on the side of the mountain. 

_How the hell is he going to climb up to there is this weather..!?_

The ANBU continued: "It is probably just a downed transmitter, but just to be safe, you will stay down here and secure the mountain pass as well as recon the coast." Again the ANBU simply motioned with his head for Shiryu to look. The coastline Shiryu perceived looked so inhospitable in this storm he reason that if Hell had a coastline, this must surely be what it looked like.

"Additional Fuzengakure ninja should arrive soon to reinforce you. This listening station is an important asset for helping us keep tabs on Kumogakure, so it's in the interest of the alliance to see that it is secure. I don't think I need to impress upon you further how important your task is. Be vigilant."

Shiryu nodded as confindently as he could, to which the ANBU simply nodded back, and then leaped up, bounding along the rock face as though it were a normal summer's day.

_ANBU are insane._


----------



## Chaos Theory (Apr 4, 2014)

*Suzume|Genin|Konohagakure*

*[Konohagakure, Arena]*​
[Life as a Ninja III, Gina-Sensei? II]​
The heavy chested woman looked down to Suzume as she lay there as her bundled up seat. The only thing that showed of the pre-teen was her pretty little face and now it was starting to shed tears. Bringing the bottle of Sake to her lips Gina takes a generous drink before exhaling happily.  "Well, me letting you out wholly depends on you Suzume." is the partly muffled reply given as she wiped her mouth with the back of her arm.  "What's that? is pitifully asked in return. The woman grins from ear to ear and pulls her face to Suzume's.  "Acknowledge me as your Sensei and then I'll let you go."[color] is softy whispered in the girl's ear. Suzume's face turned beet red as Gina pulled back from her.  I told you _I_ only have one Sesnei and _He's_ not here!" is hissed. 

 "Well, I guess I can just leave you here to simmer for a while dear, I do need to refresh my Sake. I'll be back in a couple of hours to see if you have changed your mind." Gina replies as she starts to pull herself from her to be student.  "I'll kill YOU, I'll tear you limb from limb, I'll tell my DADDY!" she roars trying her best to break her bounds. In her struggle her face went from beet red to dark red as she growled and snarled like some wild animal.  "I'll, I'll, I'll" is stuttered until a small spit of fire rolled from her mouth. The dark red color faded back to her normal skin tone and she blinked once, twice  or maybe it was three times. Gina too had stopped moving when she saw the kid hiccup the fireball. Those light blues look around then to the Kunoichi. Tears again start to well at the corners of her eyes,  "My throat is dry, can I please have something to DRINK?!" she asks pitifully.

Gina looked at her then to the mostly empty bottle of sake,  "Would you like some of this?" she asks . The girl looked at her curiously then her eyes started to stream tears again,  "I'm only twelve I can't have adult drinks! You're being mean can I have some water?!" a devilish grin crossed Gina's face,  "Accept me as your Sensei and I shall release you so you can go and get some." that vile, evil, repugnant BITCH! Suzume starts to bawl,  "Never!",  "Suit yourself, I'll be back in an hour or so.  Maybe you'll be more open toward me." she says walking away despite Suzume's protests.

Some minutes later she's up in the box with Yuu, who is watching the young girl below struggle, "Don't you think this is kind of overboard, she's a kid.",  "She's a Samurai and a monster in kid's clothing. She has to accept me for me to teach her anything. Even if it is begrudgingly." Yuu doesn't' like the method, but she was the Jonin in charge of Suzume, thus her call.

_-Outside_ 

Team five gathered outside the training facility. Their faces was a mixture of anger and surprise. Ayano was the reddest in the face. Taken out by a single stoke to the stomach, "Ugh! I cant' believe that little bitch is so fucking strong!" is complained as she rubbed her abdomen. Tsuneo shook his head,  "We should have been briefed more on what she was capable of." is added as he discarded the broken sword he was still carrying around. A sour look curled his lips as he plopped down on a bench that faced the Forest of Death that surrounded the compound. His head tilted to the sky and he watched the clouds as they floated overhead in the light midday breeze.  "What's on your mind Tatsuo?" he asks the largest member of their team. The big fella sat beside him while he rubbed his right hand. "I" he starts but he pauses for a moment as if he were embarrassed. "Well?" Ayano asks standing to walk around to him, "What got's you all tight lipped?" she stops as she watched him cradle his hand, "What's wrong?" he looks to her, "I think I broke it on her head" is replied, every bone seemed to ache and he could hardly move it without sharp pains. 

 "That's sounds impossible, you probably sprained it when I pushed you out of the way." is interjected. "Yeah, well we better be safe than sorry here, that girl isn't natural. For all we know his hand could be broken and with Chunin Exams closing in, we have to be on our game." Ayano argues and Tsuneo agrees. Nodding he stands.

_-With Suzume some Time Later_ 

Gina walks back into the arena. She, with a wide smile, watches as Suzume chews and pulls at the paper cocoon that held her in place.  "Try as you might, you're not getting out like that." she says holding a bottle of crystal clear water. Suzume spits the paper out and looks to the Kunoichi, her eyes then trace to the bottled water. Her eyes water and her resolve breaks.  "You do know you can have more than one Sensei, right? I'll be your teacher here in Konoha, your other Sensei is still your first. You know I can never replace that. Right?" Suzume tears up, she didn't care for what Gina said, she was just fixated on the water.  "May I have a drink Sensei?" she asks while fighting tears of loss back.  "All I wanted" is stated afterwards she snaps her fingers and the seals are broken the paper returning to that; paper. Kneeling down she hands the bottle to Suzume who literally takes it and inhales the contents.

 "Did you even taste it? It was cherry flavored." Suzume shook her head while letting Gina help her to her feet. The Jonin was surprised at just how much this little girl weighed. But that could be addressed at another time.  "Do you have a place I can find you? There are some things that I have to take care of so I can teach you properly. It'll take three hours for me to get ready to take you under wing." is explained. Suzume put a finger to her lip as she thought carefully.  "Well I did buy the Acer Rubrum Hotel...",  "You bought one of the swankiest hotels in the Village?",  "Yes Sensei",  "Scratch the three hours. It'll be more like six",  "Why?" is asked. Suzume didn't understand why the time suddenly doubled.

 "I'm moving in with you of course" 

 "WHAAAAAA!!!!" 

_-Later, Konoha_

Suzume walked with her hands behind her head, People paid the little princess little notice as she merely wandered with little interest in where she was going. Gina told her to be back at the hotel before eight as she didn't want her in the Village alone that late at night. But other than that, she had a free day as it were. ~


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 4, 2014)

End of the nightmare​
A voice calls the attention of all the people present as a cold sensation is felt by the missing-nin on his neck. A kunai is pressed against his jugular while a sword is pointed at his heart in front of him. As he raises his eyes, White Dragon manages to find a pair of scarlet eyes glowing furiously through the eyeholes of a hawk shaped mask.

"I recommend that you leave this place. We wouldn?t like to help Kirigakure with their internal affairs, Akabane Rauji."after those words, Akaya?s body falls  but it is caught by Reika?s arms. Both newcomers ignore the scene where the Princess is holding the boy strongly while sobbing; for someone as pure and kind as her, seeing a kid younger than herself going through such experience was a heartbreaking thing. 

*SPLASH*

Before anyone could do anything, the sound of water falling on more water echoes reaching their ears only to see a brown dog standing on the lake while the swordsman from Konoha is coming out from it. There?s no trace of Rauji?s clone.

"So what do we have here? Two ANBU, one accompanied by a brown dog and using the mask of a wolf, the other one is using the mask of a hawk and a well developed Sharingan is looking at me behind this maks. It?s a pleasure to meet you two again, Takao-kun, Kaito-kun."Akabane said with a poisonous tone; apparently he knew the two ANBU."So, what are you doing here? I doubt you two were sent to look over a bunch of weak genins, or did you come to get back your pet?"his eyes fixed on Akaya?s body.

"Nothing like that. Akaya-kun was just fulfilling his role as a member of the Uchiha clan and if this is the price for that, then so be it. However he sent a message to Konoha and Hokage-sama sent one to both of us. We know what your plans are and we decided that we can?t allow you to do as you please. Leave this place, White Dragon. Your accomplice?s been killed by the boy so you have nothing else to do here."Takao said emotionless.

"So he is an Uchiha too? You know Takao-kun, I have always hated this part of you. Acting all calm and mighty when one of your comrades is on the verge of death, you won?t even look at the boy."Rauji spoke calmly yet his tone revealed that in truth he was angry. It was people like the Uchiha before him that made him reach this point. Letting out a sigh, Akabane disappears in a bunch of leaves and appears next to his student."Whatever, if Ishi is really dead there?s no point in being here, plus I already got what I wanted. Let?s go Sakuya."after that, both shinobi disappeared.

"Hmm? seems like the little cub had a difficult fight. Well, he did it very well considering who his opponent was."Takao nodded and fixed his Sharingan on the young Uchiha?s body, he knew that Akaya wouldn?t die from such a small thing and that thsi experience would only motivate him to become stronger. Other way there wouldn?t have any sense to raise him.

"Why?..."although weak, the words of the princess reach the ears of the shinobi. Her hair is hiding her eyes, and by what the three jounin could see, she didn?t have a scratch although she was kind of dirty."Reika-dono..." Shigeru tried to talk to her, he knew what may be coming but he was a bit too late."WHY DIDN?T YOU COME EARLIER?!! "she exploded"If you...if only you had been faster none of this would have happened!!"she complained. For the first time in her life, Hanami Reika exploded in anger, mainly due to the impotence born from the view of a defenseless kid fighting a monster.

"I do apologize for our tardiness, Princess Reika, but...For Akaya-kun, this should be nothing but a mere experience. The life of a shinobi is like this, and that boy was raised to one day become the ultimate shinobi. Tonight?s event was nothing but a stepstone towards his development."he replied coldly. The woman?s blood started to boil at his words, the man before her seemed to not car even abit for the black-haired kid lying unconscious in her arms. Was this really how Konoha did things?

*cough**cough*Shigeru?s coughing interrupts the tense atmosphere forming between the Uchiha and the Princess."Anyway, Reika-dono. I think we should go back to town and announce that you are safe? My student,Dai, should be worried sick and same goes for the people of the town."he said. Hanami didn?t have option but accept that there were other things to be done although her resentment was still there. Standing up with some effort whiel leaving the kid in care of the brown dog which went closer to them, she starts to walk slowly followed by Shigeru who stops next to the two ANBU.

"That sword and the fact that you know him...I would have never thought that the cat boy would be an ANBU. What Is Hokage-sama planning? no, What is Uchiha Ryoga planning? I can get an idea of what you meant when you said 'his duty as a member of the Uchiha clan' but...I don?t buy that this was the only reason he was sent here."

"Shigeru-san, don?t you have a job to do? If you want answers ask Hokage-sama once you are back to the village."Kaito Inuzuka answered dryly as he walked over to Akaya and hanged the body of the boy on his shoulder."We?re going back."he said and disappeared leaving Takao and Shigeru alone.

"Shigeru-san"he let out the name of the swordsman who looked at him with a bored expression."Don?t let out a single word about this to anyone, not even your students and much less Manami-sama. Make sure Reika-sama doesn?t talk either."Takao spoke, looking at his fellow konoha shinobi with those red eyes of his making it clear that he had no option. Takao was a fearsome man, rumours said that he was even stronger than Ryoga although the ANBU is more than a decade younger than the leader of the clan. Not really wanting to confirm if those gossips were true, the spiky haired man nodded and left. 

Like that, Uchiha Akaya?s most important life experience came to an end. A fated meeting with a monster who most likely would influence in the future of he human sacrifice.


----------



## Olivia (Apr 4, 2014)

*Kirisaki Shinkō
Annoyance - A Large Disruption*

My thoughts came to a stagnating halt, as my eyes drifted to the pen left at my table. The waitress must have dropped it when she took my order and forgot to pick it back up. My hand quickly moved without me thinking, and I grasped the pen, bringing it closer to me. I glanced over and grabbed the nearby napkin, placing it in front of me.

I tapped the pen about ten times on the table until I came to a conclusion to uncap the pen and bring the tip to the clean napkin. My hand started to move on its own, as my mind drew a picture of my imagination. 

My drawing was rather crude, but what I had portrayed was a puddle of water, with multiple rain drops falling down into the limited pool. All I could imagine in my head had been a repetitive sound of tapping. My frustration eventually took over and I snapped my pen in half, as the sound invaded my thoughts. They sounded too real!

Well, it was real. The doors were pushed open as I heard the repetitive tapping from this girl's heels. Every step she took was like grating my ears. I was simply glad when she finally stopped walking. After she finished her ordering her drink, she rudely told the waitress her name. I sighed, I didn't want to get into this with her, but I thought it be better to at least say something.

"Listen bitch, there is no need to be so rude. Words can cause conflict just as easily as violence, and a misspelling of a name is not worth the ruckus you've made."  
​


----------



## Sumon (Apr 4, 2014)

*Shinomori Aoshi*

Somewhere in Amegakure, in no longer exploitable but spacious warehouse with extremely high ceiling and no windows, right there in the middle stood Aoshi. A dripping sound echoed every couple of seconds as there were multiple leaks in the roof, creating a small river like pool of unclean water all across the warehouse. Two rats with shiny eyes that were visible even in the dark ran from wall to wall in look for food, unsuccessfully though it was a place closed to public. 4 torches blazed by each wall, lightening up the inside, shining a bit of light on the boy and nothing else as there wasn?t anything else. The whole setting was dark but cozy in its own way.

No longer shirtless but finally with the usual loose robe that Aoshi had worn pretty much every day, he stood straight like an arrow with hands fully extended at the outer side of his thighs, barely touching them. His sheathed katana lied by his feet on concrete ground. What was he doing at this place? Well, preparing for a jutsu. Ever since the boy realized what his true ?mission? in this world was, his whole perspective of the point of getting stronger himself has changed. Although he still felt other people shouldn?t improve their battle skills as their existence brought no good to the world, just violence that Aoshi was so eager to get rid of.

While standing still, Aoshi followed his usual preparation for training routine ? evenly distributing all of the chakra throughout his whole body before executing a jutsu. Pinpoint concentration was required for that. His breathing was intensifying within every second he spent standing still. When it was time to move to the next step, Aoshi began focusing bigger part of his chakra through trachea into his mouth, infusing it with Ice element at the same time. While all this chakra focusing and enhancing was happening, his throat was getting extremely cold to the point of getting numb. 

3... Aoshi inhaled and intensively exhaled immediately afterward. 2... Aoshi inhaled and intensively exhaled immediately afterward. 1... Aoshi, once again, inhaled as much oxygen as he could into his lungs using nose, making his chest puff up. 0... Still having not exhaled, Aoshi quickly got on his knees, leaned forward while having his elbows bent 90 degrees and held his balance with hands against the moist concrete ground. He put his face only centimeters away from the rough surface in front of himself and exhaled the whole breath with Ice infused chakra onto it while moving his head back at slow speed. *Nurunuru Koori!* (The process reminded of lighting a fire with one?s mouth by blowing the wind onto heated coal.)

Having finished exhaling, Aoshi took a few breaths and pushed himself against the ground, changing his position to a squat. Only the front of his feet was touching the ground now. He put his right hand on the small area of where the breath was exhaled onto and felt the extreme cold as his palm had connected with it. The rough, moist, concrete surface that was inside the warehouse had turned into a smooth layer of slippery ice at the blown area. Aoshi stood up and put his right foot on the ice, testing the grip. The millisecond his foot had touched the ice, Aoshi almost slipped. Only the anticipation to such effect had saved him from falling on hard surface and potentially injuring himself. In other words, Nurunuru Koori was successful and the boy has added one more jutsu to his arsenal. Though, he?d need more practise if he was to make Slippery Ice technique more useful by expanding the radius of the ice. 

Now on to another jutsu. Aoshi took a few steps west, moving his katana as well. He didn?t want to accidentally slip on the ice while his focus was going to other things. Having changed his location a tiny bit, Aoshi again started allocating all of his chakra evenly. This time he would try to perform a jutsu not of his own. He found out about it thanks to a sealed scroll that he had stolen from Amegakure headquarters earlier this day.  Tsubame Fubuki, also known as Swallow Snow Storm, was an offensive Ice release jutsu invented by doesn?t matter who. Aoshi didn?t have a single offensive jutsu, so he ought to learn one as soon as he possibly could. One cannot win fights and change the world by being defensive all the time. 

With chakra evenly divided throughout his body, Aoshi numbed his throat one more time by sending Ice infused chakra into his mouth. He sent the bigger proportion of chakra this time around and, having put his hands together forming a hand seal of *Tiger*, he spat out a cluster of solid ice needles that were supposed to be shaped like swallows but weren?t. The needles travelled a few metres at average speed before losing its force and falling on concrete ground, causing an echo inside. Aoshi failed to execute it at first try. Had something to do with the fact that he was very hasty with Tsubame Fubuki.

He didn?t let his composure down and took a few deep breaths before trying to use it once again. Focusing most of his chakra into his mouth while his hands were hanging relaxed, he took his time. When it was time, Aoshi formed *Tiger* hand seal and spat out a cluster of ice needles. *Tsubame Fubuki*, success! The needles were in shape of swallows, flying forward at higher speed than before, reflecting some of the light from fire. The swallows flew all the way to the west wall, crashing into a torch hanging there, putting it out without much problem. This caused for the warehouse to become even darker, leaving only 3 torches blazing at each remaining wall.

*Ram, Snake, Tiger* ? Aoshi formed 3 hand seals and executed an academy level technique *Bunshin no Jutsu*. This caused for an identical copy of the boy to appear next to him. He instructed his copy to move near the south wall and stand still until it sees Ice swallows, then run away trying to avoid them. Aoshi had read that Ice Swallows were hard to dodge due to its ability to change direction in mid-air, making it quite useful. So wasting no time, Aoshi started this ?experiment?.

*Tiger* ? the only hand seal that was formed by Aoshi after much concentration and pointing with his chakra consciously at the copy of himself, causing Ice Swallows to fly from his mouth faster than two times before. *Tsubame Fubuki!* The swallows flew at the direction of his copy, which waited patiently till the swallows got within 4 meters. Realizing the danger, the copy quickly dashed towards east while staying near the south wall. The ice swallows, reacting to their target?s movements, changed the direction themselves, following the copy all the way to the east wall. The copy thought it was going to disappear when the swallows were just within one meter away from it, but it was wrong as the swallows had reached their range limit and fell on the ground harmless, causing an echo once again. The copy turned around to see its attackers, just to disappear itself within a puff of white smoke.

All in all, Tsubame Fubuki was success as well despite reaching the range limit. So Aoshi left the warehouse quite exhausted with two more jutsus in his arsenal.


----------



## Serp (Apr 4, 2014)

BringerOfChaos said:


> *Heikin Akimichi*
> 
> The teen shook his head. He understood where the redhead kunoichi was coming from, but perhaps she was being a bit of a conspiracist. The mission details were already explained, the boy took a moment to recall the details. "The mission stated that the cat had only started leaving at night after she heard it shriek when it was outside. Also the details said the cat became even more touchy with her children."
> 
> ...



Akai narrowed her eyes, she felt something, it was a warm wave like feeling, but it was also uncomfortable.
"I could almost feel that thirst you were talking about Helkin." She then bit her lip and thought for about a second.
Akai then jumped down and started moving towards the abandoned building that the cat had retreated into.

"Come along Akimichi, I don't want to see if I can do this alone."

Maybe Helkin was right, but the odds of that happening were slim, but it was worth considering he may be half right. Was the cat possessed, it obviously wasn't acting itself, but possession that high level techniques, would a kiddy fiddler have the skill to master something like that. 

"If it is a possession either by ninjutsu or spirits, I would appreciate your help. And it is a good thing ominous is my middle name." She said turning back to Helkin as she crept towards the building, the last thing she needed was a partner that was feeling like her partner. 

Thinking back to the cat,on the flip side if he still was just pedofieler, and not a ghost or physic to achieve his ends he could use henge or something similar, and even if Helkin was just spinning a yarn of bullshit thread, Akai didn't like the vibes coming off that cat. Either way the cat was bad news she figured that, and Akai did not fear anything so she had see this through.

Although she did not fear things she could also tell when she alone could not do it, or when it may get dangerous, for that she was glad to have Helkin.


----------



## Serp (Apr 4, 2014)

Chaos Theory said:


> *[Konohagakure, Arena]*​
> [Life as a Ninja III, Gina-Sensei? II]​
> The heavy chested woman looked down to Suzume as she lay there as her bundled up seat. The only thing that showed of the pre-teen was her pretty little face and now it was starting to shed tears. Bringing the bottle of Sake to her lips Gina takes a generous drink before exhaling happily.  "Well, me letting you out wholly depends on you Suzume." is the partly muffled reply given as she wiped her mouth with the back of her arm.  "What's that? is pitifully asked in return. The woman grins from ear to ear and pulls her face to Suzume's.  "Acknowledge me as your Sensei and then I'll let you go."[color] is softy whispered in the girl's ear. Suzume's face turned beet red as Gina pulled back from her.  I told you _I_ only have one Sesnei and _He's_ not here!" is hissed.
> 
> ...













_First I'm gonna crawl_
​
Otori still needed a teammate, he knew the other shinobi would never choose him willingly because well he was a freak, a freak who wasn't even useful. So if he was so lacking in area's he would focus on what he was good at and find a team mate who would either strengthen those areas and become a niche team or one that could balance his flaws, but there was one catch, the person needed to be as much of an outcast as he, or at least different, afterall first he had to crawl before he could walk, when it came to talking to people and making friends. 

So Otori sat down and waited for this person to come, instead using his eyes to look at them, the physical appearance did not matter to him, instead he believed they would cross his path in time only if he placed himself in a position mentally as well as physically to receive. 

It was then he noticed something, but it was slight so he lowered his headphones and the sound rushed in, it was like being drowned it was so intense, but Otori was able to follow the sound through the ocean of sight and sound now crashing against the beaches of his mind, it was such a small sound if it wasn't so different from every single other person he would have ignored it, the step in which someone was walking sang it's own tune regardless of the audience. It wasn't light footed and slight like a normal shinobi walking, which looked like tiny pitter patter of raindrops, rather this was soft but firm, it made imagery like ripples in water, strong, broad, concentric yet still soft and quiet. These were the footsteps of someone used to fighting on their feet, their strength coming from their ability to stand their ground as well as move quickly, this was no shinobi, these were the footsteps of a samurai. 

Otori turned and slowly raised the blindfold above one of his eyes, and saw the blonde girl walking around, he was scared his heart was beating so hard that he could see the sound escaping his chest. Was this because she was a samurai or did Otori secretly have other desires he wasn't aware of. He clenched his fists and started moving towards her.

"Excuse me..." he said as he appeared in front of her.


----------



## Kei (Apr 4, 2014)

_Intel Training/With Emiya
Part Two_

Zyana fell to the ground. He had quizzed her and quizzed her again over the facts over an Uchiha, though she got a little bit upset when there wasn?t an Uchiha who came out of the woods to fight.  She almost was expecting it by time he had finished with her, Emiya snapping his fingers and saying come Uchiha train my student in your ways, but nothing like that happened. He had closed his book and told her it was over.  She understood Uchiha?s a bit better now, but other than that she wanted to kill her teacher. She wondered if he wanted her to marry an Uchiha and make tiny little Uchiha babies, and make up tiny names that will fit with their Uchiha names?.

Disgusting?.

?Zyana lets go over it all again?? Emiya said, Zyana released a groan of the ages as she flopped on the ground like a fish, but Emiya stopped that quickly by stomping on her stomach, ?Repeat what we learned today or we will go at it again??

?Please dear god no?No more Uchiha?.Anything other than Uchiha?? Zyana whined at the top of her lungs but he just pressed deeper onto her stomach, ?Alright! Alright!?

He removed his foot and Zyana rolled up and sat properly as she looked at her teacher.  Such a kill joy, he needed some fun in his life, but she wasn?t going to be the one to give it to him now.  She took a deep breath as she thought back to the beginning refreshing everything she learned during that small scuff they had with each other. When she was ready she simply nodded her head and he nodded his back, this was the final round. She had to get every answer right to go out on a mission with him, or else she would be kicked out.

That wasn?t going to happen anytime?

?Name something that is closely related to the Uchiha?s Sharingan.? Her teacher said and Zyana smiled 

?The Byakugan, it is researched that it had branched off somewhere along there.? She recited perfectly, ?Though the Byakugan and the Sharingan are two completely different kekkai genkais all together, the similar trait they have is their effect on the user?s eye.?

Emiya nodded as if he was proud of that answer, ?Low tier Sharingan, how would you fight that?? 

?Low tier is the basic copying if memory serves right, if that?s the case then you?ll fight by blinding or damaging the eyes. What they can?t see they can?t copy.? 

?Correct, next question, what should you do if you find yourself in a genjutsu.?

?Take deep calm breathes, there are usually ways out if you think about them, recognize it?s a jutsu and continue on moving, kai release is only a simple technique to release you from low level genjutsus but high ones take more to get out of.?

?Example???

?A stab wound, extreme pain will jolt the senses enough to get out of a high one if you are strong enough.?

?How would you fight someone with a high tier Sharingan??

?The same as the low tier, though at the same time, learn your abilities and understand if it?s safe to run or not. Especially at my rank, I should put most of my energy to running away??​Emiya cracked a weak smile, ?Good job?You pass??


----------



## Chaos Theory (Apr 4, 2014)

*Suzume|Genin|Konohagakure*

*[Konohagakure, Streets]*​
[Life as a Ninja Part Deux,Meeting New People]​
Suzume walked around in a daze, it was a little after noon and she was starting to get a bit hungry. Peckish if one were to be so inclined. In the village of the Hidden Leaf there were so many Ninja that the weapons they wore blared at her. Well not the weapons themselves, the metal that comprised the weapons called to her. Begged her to come. Beckoned her to a near endless buffet. She pulled a finger to her mouth as he drooled over the prospect. She didn't quite understand why she was drawn to iron or other metals. It has simply been that way for several years now. 

With a sigh she turns down another street and drops her hands to her sides as she walked. Her blonde locks bounced with each step she took. Little did she know that she was about to meet a new friend. One out of a sea that may just accept her and not be frightened by what she was truly capable of. Not more than a few steps on this new side street a young boy appears to her which cause her to raise an eyebrow. He didn't look like any other of the Ninja that she'd seen thus far, which she'd admit she hadn't seen all that many Ninja. Just a handful. The few that interviewed her when she first came to the Village Hidden in the Leaves. [Two didn't fair so well in those encounters] The four she'd met in her impromptu kidnapping and lastly Yuu, team five and her new Sensei.

Suzume tilted her head as he spoke, though at first she didn't give a reply she was a bit more curious than that. Lifting a hand to her face she places a thin finger on her lips while she walked around him. She looked him up and down. This one was definitely not cut from the same cloth as most of the Ninja here. No there was something more to this one. Though she couldn't quite put her finger on it. Of course it seemed, as is the case was with most Ninja, that these people all had tricks up their sleeves. Like her new Sensei. Paper-bitch Sensei. 

Getting back around to the boy's front she folds her hands to her back allowing them to rest on the small of her back. With a soft grin she tilts her head,  "Yes, may I help you?" is asked though she didn't know how she may be able to help. She'd only been here a grand total of three days.


----------



## Serp (Apr 4, 2014)

Choose your tribe
​ Otori smiled, the girl had walked around him, taken in his measure and his weight and decided to remain, that was a good thing. 

"Well um..." Otori was lost for words, almost as badly as he had been when he could not hear to even form words as a child, this time it was mental. The words rolled out of his mouth shaky and crackly, a dry brownish looking colour almost as if made of brittle rice cakes. 

Otori stopped and took a deep breath. "You are not from around here are you?" He finally said. Even though he was wearing his blindfold, he could still see her outline and of course the sound of her very heart and soul filled in the rest of the image for her, could he be brave enough to lower his protective wares and view her in all her glory or was that too much even for him to handle now. He decided he would let it play out as it should. 

"I am Otori" He said putting his hand out to shake her hand, in a slightly creepy way if he didn't seem so nervous it may have been scary. When he said his name, the usual silver Heron flew from his mouth and circled the air. He loved his name, he had been hearing it even before he could hear, he remembered the waves and vibrations from the words hitting his body even when he was enveloped in darkness.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Apr 4, 2014)

*Suzume|Genin|Konohagakure*

*[Konohagakure, Streets]*​
[Life as a Ninja Part Deux,Meeting New People II]​
Suzume's eyes widen and grow to sparkling orbs. She pulls her arms to her chest and hands to her face while she looked to the boy. How did he know she wasn't from around here? This was so amazing considering the boy wore a blindfold. It was so awe inspiring that she almost didn't catch his name. Well she really didn't catch his name. Her mind was rolling over the many possibilities of how he could see without seeing. Still in a bit of a tizzy over how this happened she looked him over. Did he have eyeballs in his fingers? No, in his attempt to shake hands with her she could see that his hands looked normal.

Her eyes fire toward his ears, did he have big old bat radars? Not that she remembered, but hell she's been know to miss a detail or two. Looking over his head she sees that they are quite normal. She quickly pulls her hands from her cheeks and cups her chin. This was going to be a tough cookie to crack. Her mind wandered a bit, the thought of cookies made her stomach rumble a bit. But she quickly shakes the thoughts off. With a grin she realizes, finally, that the boy had introduced himself as he left his hand hanging in the air.

 "Oh, how rude of me?!" she exclaims realizing that the boy had introduced him self. She did kind of catch a name.. Oreo, Orion, Obadiah, Ohio... Onomatopoeia? Eh, what ever. She'd get it later. Both her hands wrap around his,  "My name is Sato, Suzume. It's nice to meet you, your the first psychic I've ever met!" she exclaims forgetting her strength as she shook his hand...


----------



## Serp (Apr 4, 2014)

Sword and Sound

Otori smiled, this was still weird but she was just as weird as he was. When she clasped his hands the flavour of her chakra rolled over him, it was the taste of fire and iron. 
"Psychic?" He mused out loud.

"Noone has ever called me that before, nor have I ever thought about it like that. Most people just call me a freak or just ignore me all together." Her name had a heavy yet prickly look to it as she spoke it and it flew from her mouth. 

"Apologies on my behalf also, but yes where may I ask, are you from? You walk differently to everyone else here." He said to her also sounding creepy but at this point he simply didn't care anymore, he had got talking to her, someone else who was different, and who was actually speaking back to him, so far so good. 

The taste of her chakra although hot was pleasing to Otori, it was a new taste a new sensation and for that he was grateful, but more than that it was welcoming as well as assertive. He had to know more about her.​


----------



## Chaos Theory (Apr 4, 2014)

*Suzume|Genin|Konohagakure*

*[Konohagakure, Streets]*​
[Life as a Ninja Part Deux,Meeting New People III]​
Suzume tilts her head as she let go of the boy's hand His speech was polite. But it was also strange, well a lot to her around here was strange. Like how they called this village the Hidden Leaf. Neither was it leaf shaped nor was the leaves around here hidden in any shape, way or form.  "Why would people be so rude to call you a freak, you have no tail nor a bunch of facial hair, so you couldn't even pass for a wolfy man..." is stated as she pondered the meaning of freak.  "I think being a psychic would be awesome! You can win the lotto, see into peoples heads and things like that. Find favorite foods and neat stuff like that!" is exclaimed. The pre-teen was getting excited as she spoke to Otori; her daddy would be happy that she was finally making a friend in this strange, foreign land.

 "Eh? I walk differently?" she pulled a high heeled boots from the ground and looked at it intently. Her eyes then look to other people that largely ignored the pair as they spoke. Not one person was wearing heels like she was. No man or woman despite the finances or lack of.  "Wow, you're good. How'd you know I was wearing heels. Mother always said that a lady should wear heels in public and plush royal sandles at home... Suzume paused and smiled.

 "Oh yeah, you asked where I was from. I'm from the Imperial Provinces of the Land of Iron. Yamashiro to be exact. I take it that you are from Konohagakure?"~


----------



## Chronos (Apr 4, 2014)

*Ivery, Rosuto l Genin l Fuzen l Mission *


Her character just now completely 180'd as if trying to elevate the tension that was built between the span of several minutes. Such happiness brew from her that was almost infectious. However such blatant regard for friendship was rather displeasing. How could he told her? No, he didn't want your friendship, he didn't want to get attached to anyone. But again, he didn't want to lie. Kindness is a daring thing indeed and he had tasted failure far to many times that the thought of loosing another at the hands of his own lacking of strength... It was a fearful thought. But he couldn't deny that he sense something along the lines of their conversation, he attitude although now much girly and playful than before, was very much like his own. He didn't reduce himself to that level of enjoyment, or more so, he couldn't. He felt himself rather childish, and he blames that side of him as well. What a troublesome mentality indeed.

"I..." 

He didn't know what to say about it, if he admitted it, then he would allow such feeble thought grow and metastasize into something he wouldn't want to bear. Such emotions weren't for him, he didn't want others to be disappointed in him, he didn't want to let her die either because he lacked drive. What does she want him to say? Agree? Disagree? The intervals are too long, the tone needs to be perfect, he needs to portray sanity, even if feigning it for a short instance. How could he best answer this question? How could he try and make the better out of this situation?

"I'm... glad you think so."

Not a yes, not a no. Simply a maybe and a good to know. Yes, this was perfect. He didn't mind her playfulness, he didn't mind the kindness. He seems to attract a lot of people. Katsuki, Tachi, Mina, Gendou, that maid girl and her master, and also... the enemy. Some kind of twisted charisma if you could call it that. He didn't even know how to properly place set ideal. Mattered not. The mission would start soon, he just hoped the sensei would arrive earlier rather than later.

"I don't really mind if you act your age. I don't mind whatever way you act around me honestly. You're you no matter what shape or form you portray yourself to be. The person who I knew now, will be the same person I know tomorrow. Ideal make the person, but the heart never changes. At a single instance you at least tried to be kind. And well, I suppose that enough. Even though we might not see each other again after this mission." 


----------------------

*Ivery, Rosuto l LT l Mission *

The sky poured it's liquid upon the land, heavily causing the trees and shrubs to sway with uncontrolled form around the area. Coated a boy whom's right eyes was hidden behind his headband, held firmly so that the wind mind not blow it away, he trailed alone against the current of the wind towards his destination. He was told once more by Fuzengakure forces to meet up with a team of ANBU that are suppose to be working on one of the relay towers around the area. Not much information had been provided, but Rosuto's intuition had built up the suspicion that it was a military based action. The relay towers were mostly for sending information through radio contact from one area to the next. So if his speculation was correct, they were utilizing such a relay point for espionage. 

To be honest he didn't much think about the situation, but he needed to built up trust between his own country. With such helpful action built up he would at least be granted asylum. After obtaining an Uchiha's eye, a lot of controversy would rose up without much hesitation or thought. Soon his head would be in a pike stuck as prize in from of Suna's village or something. Like a proclamation of war, which worried him to no end. The storm that brew in the area held such power that his couldn't fully contain his footing, he himself needed to focus the chakra to the soles of his feet so he could have a better footing. 

Upon arriving at the destination there stood a boy whom seemed to wear the garment of the ANBU black ops. He rose his brow to witness him closely and once he had assure himself of whom he was he approached and commenced talking.

"Excuse me. I'm Ivery, Rosuto. I'm a Suna shinobi hired by Fuzen to assist you in this task."


----------



## Kei (Apr 4, 2014)

_Prove Yourself
Part Six_

He crushed her, those words that he said tore through her as if she was nothing but pieces of paper and he was a chainsaw. She stopped for a minute, she was her, but who was she?  Zyana almost felt sick for a moment as she stopped her spinning and twirling around. She took one deep breath and pushed it in the back of her head, there was no need to think of something like that. Who she was as a person or what she wasn?t didn?t matter, they had a mission to do together and feelings like those only got in the way.  She didn?t need to validate herself, because in truth there was nothing to validate, who she was on the island wasn?t who she was now. 

?Rosuto is so serious,? She pouted, ?You sound like my old man??

Kiri wouldn?t say those things to her, he would never say those things to her, maybe they weren?t close enough, but she knew looking for validation from him would never come. It was always do your best or do better, there were rarely words of praise. Zyana didn?t mind it though, the more he pushed her the stronger she got, the stronger she got the more he looked at her. The more he looked at her, the more he talked to her as if she was someone he could depend on and not some tick that was leeching of him. 

Zyana got in front of her and used the tip of her fingers to pull his lips in a smile, ?Relax?it?s okay to have fun?? Zyana said even though if he ever saw her with Kiri, he would never believe she would say those words, ?I won?t tell anyone if you laughed at me or joked around with me.?

She removed her fingers from his lips, ?Being so dead serious will result in an early death.? Zyana said, ?Basic health mister Rosuto, didn?t they teach you that in ninja school??

?By time you get 18, you?ll have gray hairs and crippling back pains! Oh, and then you?ll be yelling at young kids to get off your yard and have this taste for tapioca!? Zyana gagged, ?Who likes tapioca? Worst off you?ll become a health nut??

Zyana relaxed herself, there was no reason to be so uptight, the feeling of Emiya watching over her seemed to be far gone. She wanted to have a bit of fun before the mission starts, before she scares him, and before she had to report back to Emiya. She wondered what he would say to her if he saw her now playing around with a boy her age. Zyana smirked at the idea that he would actually care, he was the type of person who wouldn?t say anything and when Zyana came home her bags will be outside. 

She shivered?.

That was a horrible thought?


----------



## Serp (Apr 4, 2014)

Mutants and Metal​
The way the Suzume spoke was hard, fast and blocky yet with a certain grace as if she was cutting the air with her words. Otori made a sigh, "I would be glad to have a tail or even facial hair, but for me I am just broken. All those fancy things you say one could do with psychic powers, I can't do anything like that. Me I'm a mutant, what I can do is see. I can the things the rest of you can only hear." 

Suzume was looking around and Otori followed suit, even with his blindfold he could see enough to navigate and see whatever Suzume was looking for. "Heels? It has nothing to do with heels, rather how you learned to walk, even how you learned to talk. Your core is different, you sound differently as you shift your weight differently and move in a style different to the shinobi." Otori paused. "But I think the heels made a difference yes, I was able to pinpoint you very easily and I had to talk to you."

Suzume told Otori where she was from. "The Land of Iron?" Otori nodded profusely. "I could hear the samurai in your footsteps and taste the Iron in your chakra. You are a long way from home. Did you come alone."  If someone like Otori was watching their conversation, they would see the silver spirals like mercury rolling from Otori's mouth twirling and shifting in between the slices of Suzumes speech, they was a certain syncronsity to it that made it beautiful. 

Otori then looked down, she asked him if he was from Konoha. "Yes I may be from Konoha, but... I was born in darkness."


----------



## Laix (Apr 4, 2014)

_Edie Nakano_
LIQUID TIME MISSION
​


The trio make their way to the meeting point along a dusty path filled with the sun's rays. Edie can slowly feel sweat trickling down her forehead and is quick to rub it away. Appearing dirty and discomforted by the heat of the sun was a taboo in today's vain society. Even in a world where women aren't discriminated on the battlefield, the expectations of beauty remain high, especially for women of child bearing age such as 17 year old Edie Nakano. 

Those who surround her always thought she focused too much time on her appearance and meeting the expectations subconsciously set by herself. Her hair had to be perfect; shampooed, conditioned and straightened every two days by the finest stylists in the _nation_, let alone Konoha. Her school uniform was pressed with heat every morning by Alisa and her eyebrows plucked regularly. 

This was how she maintained her looks. This was how she maintained the crowds of boys wanting to kiss her feet and the girls wishing they were her. 

But as a sacrifice for this life, she had no friends and she had no power on the battlefield. She took pride in her 'Unpopular Queen Bee' status of her Medical Academy. 

During a fight with a rival faction however, they don't care who you are. They don't care what school you attended and they especially don't blink once at your supposed "popularity".

Was it a shame that she was yet to understand this?

"So," Ryoko cut the silence with a knife, her fruity voice resonating with the cheeriness of the weather. "Do we have a plan? Or I guess Kihara, being the leader, do _you_ have a plan?"

There was a pause before Kihara answered. Edie didn't speak, eavesdropping on the conversation ahead of them.

"A plan? Simple, yea'? We just get tha swap in and make a break for it. I'll be a diversion if we need it. _Or..._"

Kihara caught up to Edie and gave her ass a squeeze. It was well defined through her skintight black shorts, but that doesn't mean she accepted what he did in anyway. She turned around with her hand raised, but something stopped her from slapping him right across the face. He had a charming smile, one that you hated to admit was charming you. It was like the bad guy you shouldn't like but you end up doing so anyway.

"_Or_, we could just have this sweet ass distract tha enemy for us! Heh heh!"

The unamused Nakano hissed at Kihara. "You're disgusting. Don't you dare touch me like that again."

He chuckled at her threat. It didn't intimidate him in the slightest. What was a cute little blonde like her going to do to him? A jonin?

"Or what cutie? You gonna whack me with ya big ol' tits!? Heh heh!"

"No, _I'm_ going to do this."

Much to everyone's surprise, Ryoko grabbed Kihara by the arm from behind and twisted it around. He let out a short cry of agony as she asserted her dominance of him over the floor.

"I hate that girl. She's selfish and obnoxious, but what I hate even more is men who treat girls like objects. Watch yourself."

The veins around her eyes whiter than heaven popped along her skin, showing Kihara what the consequences are of not adhering to her request. He forcibly removed himself from her grip and brushed himself down before continuing on without a word being said, only a salty glare for the Hyuga.

Edie didn't bother saying thank you. While she did help keep the pervert in check, as Ryoko herself said it wasn't done for Edie's sake. 

Still, she couldn't help but feel a little... protected.


​


----------



## Laix (Apr 4, 2014)

_Mikoto Kuzushi_
KONOHAGAKURE​
"Listen bitch, there is no need to be so rude. Words can cause conflict just as easily as violence, and a misspelling of a name is not worth the ruckus you've made."

This feminine voice addressing Misaki as a 'bitch'.

Did they have a death wish?

There were three people in the cafe and one of them were male. The staff wouldn't dare speak to her like that in fear of their wage, so there was only one possible suspect.

She spun around from the counter and walked up to the brave little flower with a single hand on her hip and the other swaying with her hips. There was a pleasured smile on her lips, as if she was happy that someone had started conflict with her.

"Oh look, a cutie-wutie little baby is standing up for the sake of humanity. Do you want a medal? A peace prize? Or is there something more to it?"

Mockery. Oh, it was _so _fun. Throw in some sarcasm for added spice.

She took a seat at the table where this heckler was sat and propped her legs up on the table with absolute respect for her own feet.

"Going to do something about it? Come on, hit me if you think you're so brave babe!"

Mikoto tapped her cheek teasingly, egging the girl on for a reaction. 

It had been three days since her last fight. She was afraid she was going cold turkey.
​


----------



## Chaos Theory (Apr 4, 2014)

*Suzume|Genin|Konohagakure*

*[Konohagakure, Streets]*​
[Life as a Ninja Part Deux,Meeting New People IV]​
_Born in Darkness?"_ she thought. Her brows furrowed, aren't all people born in darkness? No wait your born from darkness right? Suzume only pondered on it a second or two then she was back on track or on point.. a pointy track! That'd work just fine. Then it dawned on her, it was staring her right in the face and she made a why in the world didn't I see it before look and her mouth slightly fell open. Born in darkness, blindfold. He was born blind! She was the female equivalent of Sherlock Holmes! Now all she needed was a Watson to bounce her ideas off of. This fellow, Oreo, would be the perfect patsyerm chump... erm uderling... the right person for the job!

Suddenly her hypothesis crumbles and she almost frowns, he said he could see though and that meant he wasn't blind. She'd been bamboozled, the cad. The fiend! Her lip just started to quiver at the thought of a lie, more her misconception, when her thoughts locked onto he could see what other people only heard and her eyes lit up! {Such an array of emotion in a short time no?}

 "That ....


is....

SO COOL!" 

is declared with a long pause between each word and again she was starry eyed.  "There is no way you're broken you started out not seeing, but now you can! You can see what others hear! That makes you way better than broken, that makes you a super bat!" is exclaimed. She didn't have her Watson, she had a Batman, or was that Man-bat? Eitehr way, this was way better than some run of the mill Ninja, this was a super bat ninja!


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 4, 2014)

Trampled Pride​
*Akaya?s PoV*

_The sun is shining at its maximum splendor. It?s a new day, and I am outside of the Forest of Death; it?s been seven days since Takao-san and Kaito-san brought me back from The Land of Demons...and I can?t remember anything. My last memory of the bloody battle that took place behind the building of the shrine, was that I was sent flying to the waterfall; everything else was blurry. I don?t like it, this feeling of worthlessness and weakness that?s been harassing me since I woke up four days ago. I clench my  right fist with all the strength I have left yet my arm is still numb. 

Ryoga-sama and Takao-San scolded me a little because of my carelessness, the leader was even about to punish me for allowing his precious daughter to be hurt in the presence of that man, Akabane Rauji. Still, after the yelling he kind of...congratulated me? Being honest I don?t know how to take his words, they sounded more like a "keep trying" rather than a "good job". Regardless of that, I am here just imagining what I could be doing if I were back into shape but i know it will take at least some more days for me to start to move properly again; the wounds I acquired in the skirmish with  the White Dragon were nothing to laugh about, Kaito-san and the medic-nin that attended me said that it was a miracle that I was, relatively speaking,in one piece. I say relatively because well, I was pretty much broken. Kaito-san and I think that it was thanks to Nibi that I didn?t die and the minor injuries healed while the worst ones were prevented from becoming more dangerous.

I have no idea if our thoughts are right since I have no clue about how a tailed beast?s chakra works. If that theory is true, the cat most likely did it for itself and itself alone since I don?t think it would save me out of good will. After all we?re not in good terms. Letting out a sigh, I start to walk to my left side, I want to be alone and think, think about this feeling of impotence and anger that?s been eating me away. I had never felt like this even with the kids of the compound bullying me, everything would get fixed after beating them to a pulp, yet this time it was different.

I want strength, I want power...I DON?T WANNA FEEL LIKE THIS EVER AGAIN!!

I stop onc ei realize I?m about to cry, I hold the tears inside. If someone came and saw me crying that would be the end of my reputation as the devil of the Uchiha clan...not that I like it though but I think it?s better than "The Cry-Baby Uchiha" or something of the sort.

"Ak-kun?"I hear the voice of the only person I didn?t want to see. _
*Akaya?s PoV  End*

Once he heard his name being called, or more like the way she called him, Akaya made sure to suck in his tears before turning around to look at Manami. She was standing a few meters away from him, a worried look is in her eyes as she inspects carefully the appereance of the boy. To begin with Akaya was completely bandaged, from his feet to his head, all of his body was bandaged as if the boy were a mummy with the only visible parts of his body being his right eye, mouth, nose and hair. The aggressive teenager was wearing a pair of white trunks, black ninja boots and a black sleeveless T-shirt with the symbol of teh Uchiha clan on its back.



"Ak-kun, are you alright? You haven?t been around home for days so..."is what she said and it was true. Four days ago, when Akaya woke up the first thing he felt was a strong and possessive hug involving him. when he realized what was going on, he managed to see the Uchiha Princess hanging onto him with tears running down from her eyes. Akaya was asleep for five days straight - two of travel and three in konoha - without any signs of waking up until he finally opened hsi eyes. Of course, Manami didn?t know that Akaya saved her, she didn?t remember, and the only thing the jinchuuriki told her was that his mission had some unexpected events taking place. Not like he lied.

Akaya stared at the girl for some seconds, he was relieved that her wounds weren?t serious. By what he heard, the coronation was a success the next day and everyone who took part in the coup d'etat was captured. Even with all of this, the black-haired boy couldn?t bring himself to look at her proudly like always, calm as always, cold as always. It was his fault that she was injured  and to top it, he lost in such an humilliating way to the point that he didn?t even remember how he lost. He didn?t have face to see her.

Showing his back to Manami, Akaya started to walk before she could call for him again. Then closing his eyes and just turning his face, he smiled, a bitter smile showing in his face was what left Manami frozen. "Everything is fine, princess." Not in the many years they have known each other Akaya had smiled to her, much less she ever saw a sad smile like the one he had. Letting the boy go, Manami understood that Akaya wouldn?t let her know what was happening with him, a bitter grin that answered a question she had been asking herself for a while. Uchiha Akaya didn?t trust her, not enough to talk about his own problems with her.

Hoping that she understood the message, Akaya left the place. He loved and hated that girl with all of his might; he would always be there for her as her guardian, her family but precisely because of that and the many years he had spent besides the princess, the jinchuuriki understood perfectly that Uchiha Manami wouldn?t be able to understand what it meant to have your pride trampled upon.


----------



## Chronos (Apr 4, 2014)

*Ivery, Rosuto l Genin l Fuzengakure l Mission*

​
Her action involved a lot physical contact with him, she began to talk to him much like Kitsuki did. Having his lips form a distorted smile upon his mien and soon to be lectured about being sad and stuff. Although she held a point he wasn't really sure he wanted to be this happy all the time. Kitsuki-sensei would be overjoyed seeing him in this situation, but why did he feel so negative about it all? Why was it that these sort of thing brew such blatant distraught on his being? Whatever the case, those words weren't enough to situate her, and so he just preformed the smile she so seek.

"Such flurry of passion! Boy, you must truly herald the wisdom of this young lady!" 

Not later after a muscular man appeared out of seemingly nowhere, groping Rosuto under his powerful muscular arm. A gentleman's mustache veiled his upper lip while, he flexed himself, eyes gleaming with radiant passion while.


*Spoiler*: __ 



​



"These muscles of mines are ever so happy to see what grace these children of today have! Such passion, such youth! Experience magnificence boy! Like these muscles, and this _GLORIOUS MOOSTACHE!_"


"I can't breath!!!" 

Struggling to strafe himself of the arm, the man continued to flex his bicep under Rosuto's chin. Rosuto who face had shifted drastically to somewhat close to a death glare and corroding fear just simple escalating through his system without even prior warning. Slight disgust was blended in as well, as the shock value of the situation had been more than enough to cause anyone to become startled and died at the halfway point. 

"I couldn't bare to hold in my emotions! Mhmhmhm!! Such brilliant youth we have come to notice!! How magnifico!!"

"Get the hell off me, Gorilla!!" 

Lifting himself he used the weight of this bulky man and tuning along with his arm, he positioned himself and twisted his waist, connecting his foot to the opposite side of his head, smacking him away. Coughing he began to gasp for air as quickly as possible, his headband loosened and his eye was almost exposed to the world.

"You idiot! Who the hell do you think you are!?" 

"Mhmhmhmh!! My apologies, 'mijo!! Yo soy DUDE LI!!! The best of the best! El Diablo of Fuzengakure! See here there rippling muscles, amigo. Can you not see what magnificence they show!? And my awesome, stunning, lady killing MOOSTACHE!! Feel its glory!"

"... We better run. Now. I'll distract him. Just go and save yourself..." 

"Wait, wait! Detente amigo! I'm here to join you on your mission! I am here to be your guide. I was also assign to this, mijo. I, DUDE LI!!! Will be here to help you through your journey!"


----------



## Chaos Theory (Apr 4, 2014)

*Zansatsu|Genin|Sunagakure*

*[???, -]​*​
[A New Mission XI: Failure, Life and Moving On. Arc Conclusion]​
Why?

Satoshi's eyes widen in pain, pain of the likes that he'd never witnessed before. Flesh, being elastic in nature, has a very distinct sound when it's ripped into. Most can't hear the subtlety of it. But when life seemed to slow to a crawl in the throes of death it all became clear. He could see it. Satoshi could see it all as he landed between the large brutish woman and Zyana. That hand held in a claw. The fingernails painted blood red. The rippled of her muscles as she pushed through with the attack on him. He could see it all, yet he couldn't react to it. He felt it too, everything. The sting of her fingers as they slammed into his stomach. The claws her fingers represented as they tore into his flesh with his clothing offering little in the way of protection. 

The sensation of his skin depressing into his body. He heard it too, the sound of his flesh being pushed to the limits of its elasticity. The sound of that very flesh ripping with a soft pop almost akin to the breaking of a rubber band. Then as if he were on some sense enhancing drug the sharp pain got much worse as she drove her fingers deeply into his gut. Again he could see it. The death that seemed to float in the woman's eyes. The lack of effort that she had to display rang a look of sordid disappointment at how easy it was. Even the subtle things like the slight twitches of the muscles around her mouth as she drew a vile smirk. 

He could taste it too, the bitter taste of copper as his mouth slowly filled with blood, the heat of the current as the woman's synapses fired as her Jutsu started to go off. The low hum of electricity blared like a war drum and his muscles tense to the point of tearing as he is electrocuted. Cooked from the inside out like some scientific experiment behind closed doors at some lab. Then another sensation came, one of weightlessness as he is pulled from his feet. His eyes already blurred as he hunched over her hand. He watched as his own blood dried under the heat of her Lightning Jutsu and he closed his eyes. He realized it now. It was over. A life given for a stranger. Hopefully she could get away. This woman after all wanted the envelope. Zyana was an unwilling participant. No, that was a foolish notion. She seen her, the likelihood is that a lot of people were going to die now.

He accepted it with open arms. He accepted it with no regrets. Death's icy embrace would be his new home. It would nestle him and wash all those memories away. With a final jolt of electricity, he fades and is dropped like a unwanted sack of potatoes. His senses fade as the rest of the events play out. Amerikahyou is quickly dealt with as Emiya appears to defend his student. Injured in both legs the psycho opts to take her own life as not to be interrogated by the man as she had heard much of him through her organization. Her wild cackling ends as she turns her own element on herself. Eyes boil away as a dark rank smoke billowed from her mouth, nose, ears and eye sockets. ~         

_-Elsewhere_

 "Why did I do that?" 

Satoshi's voice carried in the darkness. He sat to himself in what he hoped was a corner. His head was buried in his knees as he thought on what had happened.  "I didn't even really know her" he adds thinking back. 

 "Why?

Satoshi pulls his face from his knees, though he didn't look to the voice. Instead, as lights seemed to raise he looked to his own body. His clothing was ripped. His stomach wounded to the point of disrepair. Muscle was torn and burnt, his intestines bulged from the wounds. Shriveled and useless to function. Dried blood ran from the wounds to the rest of his body staining his black suit with a darker hue of death.  "Why, what?" is asked his head turning to where the voice had came.

There he sees a tall, thin figure wrapped in the darkness of a cloak. Hard, thick leather seemed to be riveted in place as a thin rope wrapped the waist like a belt. Looped through the rope an hourglass hung. The hooded figure lacked only the scythe to be the very visage of death. Even skeletal wings matted with rotted clumps of feathers extended from it's back.  "Isn't it obvious Sakamoto, Satoshi?" is replied. Satoshi pulls his knees closer to his chest.  "The only thing that is clear here, is what is going on." The figure shifted it's weight,  "Again, I ask you why? Satoshi takes in a deep, long breath.  "And I'll ask again. What do you want of me, what do I need to explain?" 

 "Why did you put yourself in danger for a stranger? A girl you had just met?" His eyes fall from the figure and stay ground ward.  "I've asked myself that many a time already. I cannot answer it",  "Why did you forget what you are. Unwarranted emotion is foolish. You have failed your mission over it and now you are here because of it" Satoshi slams a fist off the ground in anger,  "Don't patronize me! I know I fucked up. I know it cost me, now get it over with. Do _your_ job already!" is demanded. The figure stands there and Satoshi believes he can just make out a light chuckle. His eyes now trace back to the figure that now stood propped on a cane.

 "Who do you think I am Sakamoto, Satoshi?"

 "You're the angel of death, here to ferry me into the afterlife" 

 "Do you believe in something as frivolous as an afterlife? Isn't logic your forte?" 

 "Is what I believe relevant when presented with it so boldly? There is no way I survived this."

  "Who do you think I am?" 

 "Who do I think you are? Isn't it obvious? Haven't I already said it? You're the specter of death. The reaper of wayward souls."

  "You believe I the Grim Reaper?"

 "Are you not?"

A light laugh can again be heard,  "No Satoshi, I am not the shadow of death. Satoshi, I am you." the figure replies. This was unheard of. There was no way this thing was him. He'd died and this, this was some twisted torture for all the ill that he'd done in his life.  "How can you be me? I sit here and I cannot be in two places at once.",  "This is a very special place Satoshi, and I am you, well to be more specific. I am Zansatsu. The real you, not that mask that got you injured." is replied in a matter-of-factly tone. Standing Satoshi steps up to the figure. A scowl etched across his face.  "You lie, there is no Zansatsu, it's just a labeling because",  "Because of how callously, emotionlessly and absolutely you killed in cold blood an entire class of children and their teacher." is interjected. A skeletal hand phases form the dark folds of the robes and lightly pushed Satoshi back a step or two. 

 "There was no innocence within those walls, a life of,  "Of a Shinobi is wrought with danger and death, yes. You proved that without a shout of a doubt. You took the lives of fledglings, just about to be winged." Satoshi paused and curled his lips.  "What do you want?" is asked eye a flare with anger. The figure chuckled as Satoshi so often did.  "It is very simple, stop wearing these masks of emotion and understanding as your real face." is replied.   "I am the real you. You are me. And I don't appreciate you acting like you are something more than that." is replied that bony hand shaking in a giving motion as it spoke.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Apr 4, 2014)

*Post Continued*

*Cont.*​
Satoshi frowned,  "I am not that. No, I am a _Person!_ is yelled as he slammed his fist into the hood of the robed figure. A white powder flew every where and the robes dropped away leaving Satoshi standing there with his fist hanging in the air. His lips quiver with rage as he allows the tenseness flow from him, but as he allowed his fist to start to fall he stops. With an air of absolute fear he watches the flesh and muscle rot and fall away from his bone. He yells in fright as it eats away at his arm coming closer to his core. Pulling a Kunai he attempts to stop the encroachment, all it does sadly is dust away on contact with the rotting. Satoshi braces while his body slowly fell from his bones and soon all that was left of him was a skeleton. Flayed open for the world to see.

 "Do you understand now?" Satoshi blinks and looks to whence the familiar voice came. There, standing again in robes was that figure. Satoshi pulls both hands to his face. His flesh clung to the bone as if nothing had ever happened.  "You can wear those mask to make people around you more comfortable with you being around them. Just remember Satoshi, remember whom you really are." 

 "Yes... you're right" ~~

_-Waking World_

Satoshi's eyes shifted under heavy lids and he lightly groans while his eyes flutter open. His entire body ached and there was a distinct taste of peanut butter that clung to the roof of his mouth. But that was the least of his problems at the moment as he tried to move his ribs hurts like they were broken. Eyes opening completely and his blurry vision falls on a blank slate of a room, he thought it was a room. But as his sight returned flesh tones became vivid. He blinks as the person standing so close to him backed away. Doing so he now realizes he was face to bosom with a pair of large tits. He stares intently until the body attached to them becomes visible. It was Kaz, the demon of Suna. She was likely here to eat his soul, but he no longer cared. In reality she was putting an extra set of his clothing  on the shelves above his head.  "Finally awake are you?" is asked as she folded her arms under her ample cleavage.   

"Yeah we feared the worse!" Yutaka adds, but Satoshi doesn't respond. He merely sets up in bed and pulls the covers from his body. Outside being in a pair of shorts, his ribs and stomach were heavily wrapped in bandages so tightly that it was hard to breath. His gaze as dull as ever traces to Yutaka then to Kaz who was still standing rather close to him. There his gaze settles on her chest.

After a minute or two of silence Kaz realizes that his gaze is fixed below the neck line. 

 "Eyes are up here Satoshi" is stated fingers pointing to her face. Satoshi nods and looks up to her features. Then pulling up to his knees he bows to her while still on the bed,  "I know your strength, Kaz-Sensei. Please. Make me tougher" he asks never wanting to feel as helpless as he did against Amerikahyou again. He needed to become a stronger Ninja. And hopefully with the help of both Setus-Sensei and Kaz-Sensei that will happen. ~~~

_-Later_

Yutaka and Satoshi spoke for sometime after Kaz had left. Seemed that Satoshi had a rough week. After being injured back in Fuzen he was left on the train station floor to more or less die. Emiya had no interest in saving him, Satoshi was just lucky that people were still watching. Taken to a hospital he is operated on. He dies on the table only to be resuscitated moments later. His injuries to mind and body were so bad, that they could only get him stable enough to be taken back to Suna. He then learned that he again died on the train ride and was again resuscitated. He died one more time in this very hospital again on the operating table. This time they almost couldn't bring him back. 

He also learns that he was out almost a full week.

 "Did, did they get the file I was sent for?" is asked. Yutaka nods. It took Yusetsu to find it though. I never knew that puppet had so many compartments. ~~~~

_-Later_

Night had fallen and Satoshi was asked to stay another night, just for observation. He sat alone in his bed with a lone light shining into his lap. There sat Zyana's book, the one she gave him. It lay open and he was reading it. Well not it. The notes she'd written in it's margins and on the sticky notes posted in place. He read it slowly and took everything in.  "Thank you Zyana. You helped me learn an invaluable lesson. Never again will I act on instinct. Never again will I allow emotion to cloud my judgement." he states flipping a page.  "From now on, logic will be my guiding light. I will wear masks of understanding and emotion. But choices will be clean and logical." his eyes clean and cold pull to the far wall as he closes the book.  "I will always remember what you've done for me." ~~~~~

*Mission Complete ... Kinda*​


----------



## Kei (Apr 4, 2014)

_Prove Yourself
Part Seven_

When he smiled at her, Zyana shivered in fear, no one should have that kind of smile, but she gave him points for trying. His smile reminded her of those villains she saw on those television dramas, the ones when they try to grind things into reality but fail horribly.  Zyana equated his smile to that character who forced the female to do something horrible because they witness a terrible secret! ?I?ve got you now, unless you want to have people know your dirty little secret!? and the girl would scream something like, ?No! Please save me from the horror you have planned but please don?t tell the world I like to burp! It?s unbecoming of a lady!? And he would say, ?Submit to me, hohohoho, yes this secret will now tie us together!?

She placed both of her hands on his shoulders, ?I give you points for effort!?

Though as soon as she said that a grown man came and caught Rosuto under his chin. Zyana clapped her hands together as she watched the display. This man understood the power of youth! Though his power of youth was in his bulging! He was so proud of it too which made her clap even louder! This man was very funny, she wished he was her teacher instead of the grumpy old man Emiya, and plus the muscles were a plus.

?Rosuto, look!? She said as she got in front of him and then flexed her developing small arm muscles, ?Pose with me!!?

She began to do a variety of poses with the teacher! She began to laugh out loud. She laughed so hard and long that she actually crippled herself. Zyana fell to the ground laughing, when was the last time she had a nice laugh? Everything so serious with Emiya, and if she cracked a chuckle she was quickly put back in line.   When she finally got up from the ground, tears were streaming down her eyes,  and she was doing her last little crackle. 

?It?s an honor to meet you sir?? Zyana smiled, ?My name is Zyana and I will be accompanying you on our mission today.?

Zyana stood up straight and bowed, the young girl that was playing just a moment ago was now a young woman showing respect to her elder. It was something she had to get use to doing since Emyia?s job always dealt with those in high power. No matter what they say or do, if they are paying you the first thing you do is show respect.


----------



## Chronos (Apr 4, 2014)

*Ivery, Rosuto l Genin l Fuzengakure l Mission*










​
Rosuto, drop kicked the Jounin known as Dude Li, after such a display a tension was placed in his head that kept pulsating to do so. His big beefy head crackling the floor with such strength that Rosuto was left panting afterwards. Something about him made him tic with anxiety, but since the first outburst it seemed that nothing really happened to him. As if hitting a brick wall with small stones, not even a scratch was formed. His head stuck in between the crack formed by such powerful hit, something like this would most likely cripple other people, not a single shred of remorse was shown when his feet connected, he didn't hold back in the slightest. A pulsating vein had been exposed due to a set 

"Don't infect Zyana with your weird muscle fetish, you beefy creep!" 

Popping his head off the ground like an ostrich, eyes still sparkling such ray of beaming energy. His mustache moves as it were alive itself and he pulled with his large palms a comb that gleamed with the rays of the sun. Stroking his 'stache with such elegant poise. As he continued to pose with each passing stroke.

"Mijo! You are so powerful with that kick! Good, good! I am blessed by the Santa Mar?a for having such prominent child in my team!"

Zyana's voice reached his ear, which caused him to turn with noted glee in his eyes. Beaming a smile brew while he extended his hands and shook hers. He bending his knee to form eye contact, due to his size he was almost around 8 feet tall

"Hola, se?orita! My name is DUDE LI!!! And it is indeed a very nice pleasure to meet your acquaintance. Such a nice child! I shall call you, Bambina! And you--"

"You'll call me by my name, Gorilla." 

"Rosita!" 

"What the fuck did you just say!?" 

The tick became unbearable as he began to flex once more his muscly biceps and continued to change to his triceps and at time dry humping the air as he moved closer with a dance that seemed too flexible for the beef this man carried. 

"Lighten up, Ross-kun! I must say you are FAR too up tight for a child. Is that fine with you? If I call you Ross-kun? What do you think about it, Bambina? Fit him perfectly! Indeed!" 

Rosuto growled under his breath. Ironically that was the nickname he had back in the village since he arrived there. So he couldn't much fight against it. Rosuto lead out a sigh before he turned and walked over through the road and to the distance.

"We're leaving for the border. Now that you're here I want to head to the forest of dead trees as soon as possible."

"Esperate, mijo! We haven't---"

*"Now!"*

"Such passion! Let us go, Bambina!"


----------



## Laix (Apr 4, 2014)

_Edie Nakano_
LIQUID TIME MISSION​ 
​The remainder of the relatively short trip wasn't so good. If it wasn't awkward silence, the tension present could be sliced and diced with a knife. After Ryoko put Kihara in his place (sort of), he only made a few passing comments on Edie's beauty, mostly her bosom. 

Eventually they came to the defined meeting point -

"A broken tree that leans on to another tree, forming a sort of triangle. It's huge." Edie looked up from the document she read from and cocked her head to the side, trying to see the so called 'triangle shape' in this fallen tree. "Close enough."

"Shh! Edie, you're too loud!" Ryoko hissed, grabbing the blabber mouth by her shoulder and bringing her down to their crouching level. The three hid behind a dense bush, where Ryoko began to explain their plan. Although Kihara was officially their leader, he was still feeling salty from earlier so the Hyuga had taken unofficial charge.

"Here's the plan. Edie, you're going to be handling the swapping. You're the weakest afterall."

"W-Whatever! If we're doing the weakest hands over the envelope, you should be the one doing it!" Edie was offended at Ryoko's remark but the girl didn't have time for their petty wars.

"No, I'm serious. Plus you're... you're..." She grit her teeth together and barely managed to look Edie in the eye as she spoke the next part with a wooden voice. "You're such a charming person that they may just fall for it!" 

"Heh!" Edie gave her hair a little flick, a smug grin on her face. "I am a natural afterall."

"Anyway, Edie while you're doing the exchange, I'll use my Byakugan to see how many we got and where they are. They shouldn't try any funny business since they are being genuine with their side of the deal while it is us doing our... part. While you're waiting Edie, I'll go set up some traps too, just in case. I don't trust the Black one bit."

"Okay."

"Hmm."

Kihara's grunt was the first they had heard out of him but he made it aware they were listening.

"Kihara, I have an... understanding of your abilities and they are certainly interesting. You'll be on defense. If any of them launch an attack, I want you to jump right in there and rescue the cow."

"_Hey!_"

"Hmph."

"Is everyone clear on that?"

"Yes... _bitch._"

"Hmph."

Ryoko ushered Edie to the small clearing next to the fallen tree where she stood in the center. This small circle was the only place where significant sunlight shone through. Everywhere else was thick forests and shaded darkness. They were to use this to their advantage for their escape. 

While the beautiful blonde stood in plain sight with the envelope held behind her back, she whistled along with the birds flying about through the trees. Ryoko was tempted to slap some sense into her for being so stupid during such a mission but she then realised that Edie's lack of intelligence could play well for them.

Underestimation could play a powerful part here.

Kihara took position directly behind Edie by about 25 meters, hidden behind a tree. Being a Jonin, he was skilled in remaining hidden and quiet as expected of him. Ryoko on the other hand went about laying a single trap between the two biggest trees on their side of the forest. They were closest to the clearing, so were likely to be the route followed should they be chased. Her trap of choice?

Explosives trigged by a trip wire. A personal favorite.

With everything in place, the team sat in their positions and waited for the Black to arrive. The Hyuga with impressive leadership qualities took cover on a tall tree decorated with a dense amount of leaves. This was no problem for her Byakugan however, as she could easily see past many obstructions. In addition to that, the high vantage point gave her a good oversight of the opposing side of the forest that leads towards the Black. 

Now, it was a waiting game. A game Edie hated playing. Already her hands were feeling tired from holding the weighty envelope. Who knew money could weigh so much? 

Well, fake money at least. But they didn't know that.
​


----------



## Chronos (Apr 4, 2014)

*Ivery, Rosuto l Genin l Fuzengakure l Mission*

Upon arriving at their designation finally Dude Li and Zyana had ended their friendly banter. Much like he expected he spent it trying to keep Dude Li from getting nearer than the proximity he had already fixated in his mind. A lot of yelling was made, but he guessed that when time for action came they were very lenient. Zyana and Dude Li stood behind and at the distance stood a female of blonde hair holding a package in her hands. She vision seemed familiar, but to the point he could clearly make out who exactly was the person that stood there. Turning he told the other two:

"Alright, there's only one standing there. But there's not ruling out that there are more in wait. Zyana, go and give them the package. Dude Li, you told us you're pretty fast so I want you to stay here and keep vigilant in case this turns ugly. I'll accompany you, Zyana. I really don't trust any of this people. Not after such a sketchy mission like this." 

Dude Li form a smile brilliant still, yet composed unlike he had been during this entire journey. His aura was very much the same as before but a veil roamed around him, one that differ. One much more composed, although he still looked rather ridiculous. Dude Li nodded at the suggestion and crossed his large arms. 

"Be careful, Bambina. I need you to focus and don't let your guard down. Ross-kun..."

"I won't let anything happen to her, alright. Zyana, whenever your ready. Approach her and proceed to do the trade, I'll follow from behind. Just be careful and again. Stay vigilant."


----------



## Kei (Apr 4, 2014)

_Prove Yourself
Part Seven_

She had a friendly banter with the teacher, she laughed a lot and smiled showing off all her pearly whites. She teased Rosuto and danced around, she allowed herself to have fun and enjoy the sun. Zyana took deep breaths and allowed the forest smell to dominate her nose. In her heart she wanted to enjoy every moment she had here. When she looked at Rosuto and the teacher, she wondered what her life would have been like if her mother wasn?t a scientist. Would she have friends? Would they be like this? Could she smile and laugh, play around as if nothing had mattered and just be herself? Zyana wondered but as they got to the meeting place?

She crushed those silly thoughts, there was a mission in front of her, the island was gone, and this was her life.  When Rosuto came up to her, she felt as though god was putting her through some shit, but she didn?t know what to say. What if they had to fight and he saw what she really was,  it scared her knowing that he would be surprised or worse he would feel lied to, but if that?s the case then so be it.  

?Rosuto?? Zyana said as they began to walk together, ??I?It was really nice getting to know you, maybe later I can treat you to tea and cake.?

She looked over her shoulder and smiled a bit before turning back in looking forward. Zyana took deep breathes, she was going to do this mission and return home to Emiya, he would praise her or what he constitute as a praise and she would have proven herself to him. He would have to accept her if she did well.  Anything that happened here would be the first step into changing herself, because she knew Emiya was waiting for her first true success in training to take her on one of his real missions.

She wasn?t scared or anything that might happen here, no fear was the last thing on her mind, but there was clear determination. If she had to kill anyone she would without hesitation, even if Rosuto didn?t want to work with her anymore, then so be it.  There was high chance that they would both die before they saw each other again, so why should she care.

Zyana stood tall as she took out the box and held it in her hand, ?It is nice meeting you ninja of white?? She said, ?Let?s get down to business though??

Zyana eyes sharped, the once bright brown eyes were erased and now were nothing but a dark void. Think logically, erase all feelings, and always, always try to come out on top. There was nothing else in the world that mattered to Zyana than to get in and out.

?My employer asked for something in exchange, like currency.? Zyana stated, ?Though as a precaution, we would like you to take a bill out?Just one?For me to examine??

?Do you have any objections to this??


----------



## Laix (Apr 4, 2014)

_Edie Nakano_
LIQUID TIME MISSION​ 











​They eventually came.

 Edie gulped at the presence of a girl who emerged from the bushes just as they did. Everything was parallel. One girl from each team, both pretty good looking, although there was one exception.

 The girl of the White wasn't quite taking this so seriously, while the girl of the Black seemed to know exactly what she was doing.

 This made Ryoko nervous for the mission's success.

 She was an olive skinned girl with natural brunette locks and a symmetrical face. The girls stood at equal height, each holding an item the other wanted: 

 An envelope loaded with millions for the Black, and a box loaded with something only Mr Nakano understood for the White.

 Before she could speak, the kunoichi of the Black cut the silence first. 

 "It is nice meeting you ninja of White..."

 "L-Likewise! Haha..." Edie couldn't make her state of mind anymore obvious if she tried.

 "Let's get down to business though."

 She gulped again as things progressed further. The girl who was emotionally blackmailed into this mission eyed the box before looking back at the person stood just a metre away from her.

_ (Just keep eye contact, keep eye contact! Don't let her know you're lying or that there's fake money in th-!)_

 Her lips were trembling under the false pretense of a smile. Everytime the girl spoke, Edie responded in her mind - she was much too nervous to answer normally.

 "My employer asked for something in exchange, like currency."

_ (Y-Yeah, get on with it!)_

 "Though as a precaution, we would like you to take a bill out... Just one... For me to examine..."

 Ryoko Hyuga just knew something like this would happen. She rolled her eyes and let out the faintest sigh, sulking into the palm of her hand. 

 _(You stupid shinobi of the Black! Ugh... Don't ruin this Edie!)_

 "Psst... Kihara! Kih-Wait,_ Kihara!?_"

She tried to keep her voice as quiet as possible while expressing her shock at the sudden disappearance of Kihara. As if anything else could go wrong right now.

Meanwhile, Edie was still cast in stone with only her eye twitching in disbelief at just how wrong it had went in less than twenty seconds. All she could see in her head was her father kicking her out of the house and leaving her penniless! No fortune, no inheritance, no servants, no Alisa. 

_She may even have to get a job._

"Do you have any objections to this?"

_(Gosh, so pushy pushy pushy! Okay Edie, act cool. Why can't I show you the money, kunoichi of the Black? Well because... Umm...)_

"Hohohohohohohoho!" 

Edie kept the envelope behind her back with her other hand raised towards her face as she laughed almost hysterically. It was completely false. Not that obviously false, although it would be an insult to their intelligence should they not pick up on the sweat dripping off of Edie Nakano's forehead and the stale laughter.

"You-You see, um... Mr Nakano included a surprise for y-your guy! Um... Mr... Konsou! Yes, Mr Konsou! Mr Nakano included a surprise pearl necklace for Mr Konsou's wife to enjoy a-and I'd hate to ruin it by showing you it! Hohohoho yes, that's why I cannot open this envelope! Hohohohohohohohohoho!"

Ryoko almost collapsed in pain. She wanted to scream and roar all her frustrations out. Could Edie's excuse be anymore pathetic? She contradicted herself in the same damn sentence!

_(T-This fool! Firstly you don't want to ruin the surprise but you state what the surprise is... and secondly, Mr Kongou, not Mr Konsou, is gay!)_

Edie struggled to even keep her eyes straight. They bounced up to the sky, reflected to the grassy ground, peeked behind her and even around the kunoichi in front of her. 

Ryoko on the other hand was trying to make some use of the situation. With her byakugan active, she discerned that there were three members of their platoon - a man who looked pumped up on steroids, a generic male genin and this girl making the exchange with Edie.

With no sight of Kihara and Edie signing away her death warrant, Ryoko began to worry for her own wellbeing with just her and the idiotic cow around.
​


----------



## Chronos (Apr 4, 2014)

*Ivery, Rosuto l Genin l Border of the Two Factions l Mission*

What just happened, upon following behind Zyana he hid among the tress, there seemed to be something add about the conversation. The other party seemed to be fidgeting, not only that he didn't detect any sort of hesitation from Zyana's part. For being her first mission she was awfully resolute. Her aura seemed to give out somewhat of a experienced feel to it. He left Dude Li to his own devices and he stood there wary of his own arse. While viewing Zyana as she began to process of exchange. Holding the headband that hid his right eyes, he read the situation and tried to hear the conversation with much attention. 

"You-You see, um... Mr Nakano included a surprise for y-your guy! Um... Mr... Konsou! Yes, Mr Konsou! Mr Nakano included a surprise pearl necklace for Mr Konsou's wife to enjoy a-and I'd hate to ruin it by showing you it! Hohohoho yes, that's why I cannot open this envelope! Hohohohohohohohohoho!"

"That voice..." 

Turning he witnessed who was the other parties messenger. A woman of slender figure, hair of blonde, eyes of blue, a butterfly adorning her hair, dressed in a school uniform and what made her much more recognizable to him... The voice, it was loud proud and it screeched on his ears. Wait, if she's here then... He had to kill her? Damn it, it's not like he cared at all for her or anything, but at least if it was someone her never had contact with... Paying closer attention, her words... they stuttered. Who would believe such a story? Her skills in lying are almost dimwitted, a palm to his face was ushered before he realized.  

"They're lying."

No, this was a mistake. He shouldn't have sent her. She was gonna get attacked, she was gonna die. And it would be his fault... No no NO! Not again! He wouldn't allow it, he wouldn't let her die. This was gonna end now, he needed to act. Hurry! Move! Why aren't you moving! Rosuto! Move! Move! Goddamn it! Move already!! You need to move!! Don't just sit here and wait, hurry up and fucking move already!!

Why couldn't he move, was it because of his target, was it because of the moment. Dude Li, where were you? You must have noted, right? RIGHT!? Was it because it was that girl? Was he hesitating because of her? Why? He doesn't even know her, he doesn't even think anything of her. He has to move! He has to! 

Images began to replay themselves. A moment in the past where he failed, this caused anger to rise in his being. He began to feel frustrated, he began to feel reckless again. He couldn't stop.

"I hope you use what I gave you Zyana. Because what I am about to do, will brand me a traitor and a villain. But I'll be damn if I'll let these scum trail you out. She obviously not alone. I'll divert their attention to me. Sorry for this, but it's time to bring out the heavy gun. Sorry to you too... but you have to die. It's my mission after all."  

He lifted his headband after rocketing towards the two, he pushed Zyana aside, his Sharingan active peering up at the woman known As Edie Nakano, kunai at hand, readied to swing his blade to her throat. No remorse behind it, he wouldn't let another failure come, he didn't want to see anyone hurt due to his incompetence!

Eyes shrouded in maddening, murderous intent. He awaited to kunai gashed her neck open.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 4, 2014)

*Zell Kazama
The Demon Awakens*

"Edie Nakano and..."

Two words that evidently carried a megaton of weight, as the staff of the lodge instantly caved, not even waiting for him to finish his sentence. The concierge immediately bowed his head and pretty much said Zell could have whatever he wanted. Being from a lower class family that kind of reaction to anything was really strange to Zell. Had he said Ryoko's name or just tried to negotiate without saying names would they have been as amicable to him? Well Ryoko was pretty much a Princess being from an upper class Hyuuga family so probably in her case. Thinking back on the threats Edie had slung at him earlier it was quite clear that her family was very powerful. 

"Could you show me to the kitchen in that case. Ms. Edie and Ms. Ryoko would like something specially prepared."

Zell was led to the head chef's station of the kitchen, but the entire walk there he admired everything around him. It was without a doubt the nicest cooking quarters he had ever seen. Spotless metal countertops, gas ovens, stone floors so clean you could probably drop food and not worry about it getting germs, and the smell was absolutely heavenly, a mix of savory and sweetness that commingled in perfect harmony. Liquid measuring cups, dry ones, wok pans, frying pans, rice cookers, those new food processor thingies buzzing about, broilers, ovens, it was cooking heaven! The environment was completely sterile to the point where Zell could swear he saw it all sparkle. There was a rather awkward silence at this point as Zell had a dumb stupid awe stricken expression painted on his face. The boy looked like his eyes were literally about to pop out of his eyeballs like he was some kind of looney tune. The concierge didn't know whom Zell was only that he knew Edie so he didn't know exactly what to say to Zell; honestly he thought the boy was having some kind of episode.

*"GAZOINKS!!!"*

Zell jumped up into the air clapping his feet together as he moved about frantically looking at every nook and cranny of the kitchen. The argent haired adolescent literally poked his head over the shoulders of the cooks at work, invading their personal space, turning knobs, and pushing buttons. It was like giving a kid with ADHD a pound of candy then setting him loose in a toy store, except it was a foodie cooking nerd. All the chefs tried their best to complete their meal preparation in a timely manner and none said anything to cross or impede Zell as the concierge gave them a nervously pained expression implying Zell was a VIP.

"Um sir if you don't mind me asking what would the girls like made?"

This snapped Zell out of his frenetically charged fugue state as he looked back at the concierge with a scary devious grin.

"Show me to your best cooking station. I need a noodle maker, calamari, sake, wasabi, the most marbly cuts of Kobe beef you have, umm flour, rice grains, the good hamachi tuna, white blue male abalone for sushi and sashimi, seaweed of course, sesame seeds. No scratch that last thing and what else, oh yea!!!..."

Zell continued on for a while before stopping and having the list read back to him. However he realized he forgot something.

"All of the eggs." The man nodded as he looked nervously down at the sheet of paper. He knew the Nakano's were rich but this was beyond excessive. He began to walk away...however Zell had now entered a place he had never been, he had evolved...

*SUPERMAN HOME MAKER MODE LEVEL 2 ACTIVATE*

"Wait, I'm afraid you heard me ask you for a lot of eggs. That is not the case sir. I said all of the eggs...all of the eggs."
​


----------



## Kei (Apr 4, 2014)

_Prove Yourself
Part Eight​_
This was a bad joke, a really bad joke, Emiya was going to pop out and say it was a trick. That was the only logical response to this situation. He was going to come out of the woods, and laugh saying this was just a test. She would unlock her genjutsu that she cast on herself and she will laugh, everyone will laugh, they will go home and when Zyana got old she will die laughing at this pathetic attempt at negotiation. Though as she waited no one came out in the woman in front of her was stumbling over her words as Zyana stared daggers into her. This wasn?t a joke, this was real, and Zyana almost wanted to drop the package and leave. If she wasn?t going to fail the mission for during that she would have done it in a heartbeat...

Though she wasn?t disappointed or anything, those feelings they were locked away for now, but the feeling of disappointment was dangerously close to being voiced.

She heard Rosuto voice his concern and she nodded her head, ?I know?? Zyana looked at the woman in front of her coldly.

?Tell me?You don?t want to be here?Do you?? Zyana asked before looking at the folder full of money, ?Its fake isn?t it? I don?t have to touch it to tell do I??

?Something that like betraying or close to the line of tricking?? Zyana eyes narrowed on the woman in front of her. Compared to the girl, Zyana was standing tall and looking down upon her though they were the same height, ?Can result in an early death??

She closed her eyes, ?I don?t want to kill you and you don?t want to die?? Zyana said as if she was stating the weather, ??I guess we can come to a? What do they call it?An agreement??

Though as soon she said that Rosuto said something she didn?t really catch and next thing she knew he blurred pass her tackling the girl in front of her down to the ground. Zyana was almost shocked by the speed of the boy in front of her! She took another deep breath as she steeled herself against the raising anger that she felt towards him. Zyana ran her hand through her hair as she walked up right behind him, and gripped him by the collar?

And with her full strength she pulled him off and threw him to the side?

She turned towards him, ??You call yourself a ninja, and yet you cannot steal your emotions and think logically about the situation.? She said, ??Stay back unless you calmed yourself or else you will become a nuisance to me.?

?And I do not appreciate that type of person during a mission?? 

The look she gave him was as if he was nothing but a fly on her plate. The moment they had together while waiting for the teacher didn't mean anything to Zyana. The only thing she could think about is to think logically and return home. Such actions against their client were going to be tolerated. 

Zyana picked up the fallen kunai and tossed it up in the air, before she turned around and looked down upon the fallen woman.

?You understand your position don?t you?? Zyana asked before taking off her glasses, ?The difference in levels? The difference in what we are doing??

She was going to take advantage of what Rosuto just did, ?What this means to us and what this means to you are on two different levels, are they not? I will not hesitate to kill you before someone strikes me down.? Zyana reached down and grabbed the girl arm pulling her close, ?And you look like the type to have so many wants and dreams.?

?It?d be a shame if someone would come out and surprise us? That means I would have to shove a kunai down your throat and then go after your partner.? 

Zyana placed her hand on her chest before bowing as if a butler bowed down to his lady, but she looked up.

_?I promise I will take at least one person out before I die??  
_​


----------



## Laix (Apr 4, 2014)

_Edie Nakano_
LIQUID TIME MISSION

​"Tell me... You don't want to be here... Do you?" Although her tone didn't change, how she spoke did and it slightly disturbed Edie.

"Hahaha, noooo! What makes you think that? Haha, I'm just loving it right now! Haha!" 

And the grave gets deeper...

"Its fake isn't it? I don't have to touch it to tell, do I?"

"*NO!* No need to touch it! No no no no! Hahahahahahahahaha!"

And deeper...

"Something like betraying or close to the line of trickery..." Her presence suddenly got more overbearing. The girls were of similar height yet Edie felt miniscule compared to her. "... Can result in an early death..."

"Hahahahaha, death!? Hahahahaha, no no no! No death please! Hahahaha!"

Edie was pretty much in her casket with her father singing basic hymns to a group of fake guests. She couldn't help herself. She had no idea what to say, how to act, what to do. If only they had electronic headsets so someone could just tell her how to get out of this!

"I don't want to kill you and you don't want to die... I guess we can come to a... What do they call it? An agreement?"

She didn't feel as threatened by her pseudo-death threat. After certain recent events, she never thought that death would be the last of her worries._

(Shit... We've been ratted out!)_
​









 
​ Ryoko's byakugan locked on to the boy that emerged out of the bushes, brushing past the kunoichi of the Black and lunging straight for Edie with a kunai. She almost gasped in horror when she saw what was spinning in his eyes.

_ (The sharingan! The sharingan... They have a sharingan... Great.)_

She was almost in disbelief at what was happening. Everything just collapsed like a wobbly tower, her entire plan in shatters. 

There was one little pillar of that building remaining however, one piece of her plan that would've succeeded without fail no matter what. 

And that was the death of Edie Nakano. 

"Y-You! You're that little shit from the shopping district!"

Edie instantly recognized the boy that had dashed out of the bushes. She glanced at his eyes and saw two red eyes with some sort of black decoration. In his right hand was a kunai, the deadly point aimed straight for her throat.

Helplessly pinned to the ground, she struggled and sweated to try and kick off her attacker. What she didn't expect was for the Fuzen kunoichi to drag her teammate off of Edie and scold him for his actions. 

Ryoko seemed relieved that they had teamwork issues too. She carried on observing the altercation, waiting for the right moment to take action. With Kihara MIA for whatever reason, she had to be even more careful.

"Hey, get off me you sordid bitch!" Edie growled in protest as she was yanked by the arm into the personal space of this feisty kunoichi. "And you look like the type to have so many wants and dreams."

_Wants? Yes. Dreams? No thanks.
_
"It'd be a shame if someone would come out and surprise us? That means I would have to shove a kunai down your throat and then go after your partner."

Ryoko almost couldn't contain her happiness at hearing that sentence. It was as if they was strolling right into her trap. Not the one tied to the tree no, this was a much more interesting and surprising one.

For _everyone_ involved.

"_Kill me?_ I'd love to see you try! Now get off of me!" Edie tried to release the girl's tight grip around her arm but it was off no use. If she held her any tighter, there would be hand prints on her arm. Who would've thought such a cute little girl with big glasses could turn into such a badass when they came off?

"_Ugh! _Let go! I'm going to--!!"

Edie's trash talking was swiftly interrupted by a kunai emerging from the bushes at high speed. It intentionally missed the enemies, going straight through them like a rocket and sticking into one of the many trees behind them. 

The kunoichi holding Edie hostage adhered to her threats and plunged the kunai right into the Nakano's throat. Blood squirted violently from her neck, spraying all over the fauna. She tried to grab her throat, dropping the envelope in the process to stem the bleeding but it was no use. Her body was released from captivity and she was left to die on the floor with the fake, blood-stained money sprawled out next to her.

As Edie lay on the ground with her eyes shut, her ears were wide open.  She soon realised that this must've all been apart of the plan. If Ryoko  wasn't aware of her passive regeneration, then she would've probably  shouted her to move or something like that. But unless she was a true  cold blooded bitch who hoped and prayed that Edie died on this mission,  Ryoko knew what she was doing. The truth was, she had witnessed Edie's regeneration first hand in Konoha's Shopping District not so long ago. She was one of the pedestrians in that crowd watching with surprise at this biological wonder.










​ _
(Ryoko! Nice... Nice thinking...)_

Ryoko was now a fairer distance away, hiding behind her explosive trap. She was using her byakugan to keep track of their movements while preparing her second attack. Her right arm extended, a blue aura began to flicker and ignite like a bonfire, forming the shape of a large lion. She stimulated its power, generating a glow in the trees that gave away her position recklessly. 

It needn't matter though. It was for when they rushed towards her, but she had two traps in place.

The explosives, and...

"Surprise... bitch!"

Like a zombie arising from the dead in a second-rate horror film, Edie grabbed her 'killer's' arm in the same way she did, clutching her own kunai. From her chest to her mouth, she was still soaked in blood but it was drying. The wound had already began sealing and she looked more like a cannibal than a victim.

"I bet you thought you'd seen the last of me, right?"
​


----------



## Chronos (Apr 5, 2014)

*Ivery, Rosuto l Genin l Mission*

"You idiot! Did you not see what you wrought!? Our mission was to KILL them! Not to make friends! Did you really think this was gonna be this easy!" 

Rosuto voiced his outburst to the now shifted Zyana. Whatever the hell she was trying to do or was doing was causing them to fall dearly in a sink whole. The Nakano rose of the ground and grasped Zyana on her arm, on the far distance a woman flashed her appearance and on top of that seemed like they had set up traps as well. His Sharingan read the girls movement, and quickly he kicked the earth beneath his feet, rocketing towards Edie, once again getting between the two while forming a myriad of signs, biting his finger while he connected his hand on the Edie's stomach, a pulse of force thrown as he pushed away, soon after utilizing her stomach as a surface, a seal began to spread through veiling the them in a puff of smoke. 

Upon ushering such technique, Rei, his summoning had appeared on the battlefield, causing Edie to loose her grip Rosuto turned towards Zyana.

"See!? They're going to kill us no matter what the hell you did! Did you think this was a game Zyana!? I told to leave it to me to fight! No get out of here before they spring more surprises. Find him and try to head to the far east while I distract them." 

The Sharingan active, while the swirls withing the eye began to adjust to the movement before them, upon realizing there were some ninja's in the foreground, he and his summon began to communicate mentally, soon after, he pulled a thread that was held to the hilt of his Kunai, without hesitation he threw the explosives towards the kunoichi in the distance. 

"You're threats are empty. They don't care for words. Next time slice first, that mercy of yours will end up having everyone else killed."

Actually brewing anger flowed through his system. All this and she didn't even considered that he was fighting for her sake. It didn't mattered anymore, he was gonna fight until the very end. He would kill all these leaf shinobi, he would gain his prize, he would be seen once more as a hero, and guess what? None of it mattered. At the end, it was just another mission.

Once the kunai was withing range, he preformed a sign, the tags soon flared and exploded upon close proximity of where these light were coming from. While looking down at Edie he worded. 

"Yeah, I'm that little shit. The very same one. Good that I see you again, what did you tell me last time? That you'd have me arrested, right? That you wanted to beat me up? Well, now's your chance, Nakano. I want you to lay a finger on me, put those words into play."


----------



## Olivia (Apr 5, 2014)

*Kirisaki Shinkō
Annoyance - Inner Turmoil*

My eyes stayed fixated on the women in front of me, as she coyly spoke. Everything she did annoyed me, the movement of her lips, her hands, even the batting of her eye lashes. Maybe it was simply her mocking of my way of life that pushed my buttons the wrong way.

Now don't get me wrong, I wasn't looking for some Nobel Peace Prize, and I certaintly wasn't looking for attention, I just didn't want innocent people to be disrespected. It doesn't add anything contributive to their lives and simply demeans them for the opposite parties satisfaction.

But maybe that's what got this girl off. She loved to toy with others, to push people in the wrong direction. I could tell by the very way she moved that she loved to get on peoples nerves just for the hell of it. Starting conflict without cause, these types of people were the worst.

But to top it off, she decided to push my buttons even further. This women egged me on, litterally asking me to punch her. I kept my cool, knowing that this was exactly what she wanted - well, until she touched my cheek. Not to make a pun, but she was getting so cheeky with me I couldn't let her just stand there and push me around. I used all of my physical strength in my right arm, and blew a punch to her face with all my might.

For the first second I felt empowering, like nothing could stop me. But soon the cold realization ran over me. I'm not very strong, and I could tell from how my fist landed that it didn't deal a very good blow. Not only that, but I gave into her demand, in fact, I _lost_ to her. I begrudgingly shook out my right hand as I admitted:

"Fine, you got me there. Since I unfairly hit you, I'll allow you to get a free punch on me."

I instantly regretted allowing her this option. Unlike this women, who, although in some sense beautiful and older, was built at least strong enough to withstand one of _my_ punches, I doubt my body could withstand a physical beating, and if she started to get multiple punches in on me, then it may have already been to late for me to react. Not to say that I'm physically weak, but giving someone an opportunity like this is a very big risk that I just opened myself up to.  
​


----------



## Kei (Apr 5, 2014)

_Prove Yourself....To Yourself
Part One_

She misjudged her opponent…

No, she misjudged herself and her abilities.  And for that reason she was the one getting in the way of the mission. Her cockiness and inability to listen to others made this mission the way it was. Zyana clutched her right eye as anger began to boil over. Anger and disappointment in herself for not being able to do this mission correctly, they all flooded over her threating to break the genjutsu she put herself in.  They threaten to break through the walls Zyana created, but she wouldn’t allow it, logically thinking if she allowed herself to get angry then it would be all over for.

Zyana dropped to the ground as she began for breath, each time she swallowed a ton of air and with each swallow she push back the anger, the disappointment in herself, but as she replaced it thought.  She had to think logically, Emiya wasn’t here to look over at her mistakes and guide her in the right direction. He wasn’t here to yell at her, to tell her what to do, but she was here. She had a functioning brain and she had the willpower to get back up…

So she did, Zyana stood up from the ground, and reached into her messenger bag to pull out a kunai…

She will stop failing!

That kunai proved that someone else was there and she was going to weed them out. She  looked behind her shoulder as she ran off in that direction, Zyana thanked Rosuto from the bottom of her heart and there was no way she could repay him not  now when she was so weak, but she will. Zyana had mentally chalked herself a debt to Rosuto and one day she’ll repay it twice as much. She turned back around, there were so many bushes and she wasn’t the sensing type!

“Dude-Li!” She called out as she tied up a paper bomb to the end of the kunai, “You ready?!”

“BAMBINA!!!”

“DUDE LI!!!!”​
Dude Li showed himself and flexed his adoring muscles at her! The big guy then with all his might slammed his fist into the ground and with that created earth pillars that shot up from the ground! Zyana was almost in amazement! This was the true power of a ninja! A power she has yet to unlock, but one day, she grasped the kunai tightly within the palm of her hand. She will hold that power for her own, and she will be able to stand side by side with Emiya…

Although most importantly she could stand up by herself, people would be able to count on her, and they wouldn’t feel tied down to her. 

The pillars went around the area that they were in, high enough so if someone were to be able throw a kunai they would have to position pretty high up, and that was what Zyana was waiting for as she scanned the area with her eyes.  She was ready the slightest moment she would unleash a fury of paper bomb kunais that she had made in her hands. 

She wasn’t going to get in the way!


----------



## Laix (Apr 5, 2014)

_Edie Nakano_
LIQUID TIME MISSION​ 
​
Edie thought she had an upper hand but she didn't count on that annoying little crap saving the kunoichi. He cut through the short distance with bullet-like speed, slamming his palm against her stomach. 

"W-What!? What are you doing to me! Ugh!!"

A black seal adorned with kanji and swirls began to spiral outwards from her flak jacket, followed by a strong thrusting force that knocked her backwards and a burst of smoke. Out popped the other annoying bitch that accompanied the male annoying bitch during that one time.

"Can't fight without your little friend, huh!?" Edie winced in pain. Having an animal summoned from your stomach was surprisingly painful, and she soon realised they were outnumbered 2:1. 

She glanced over her shoulder in Ryoko's general direction. There was a light blue glow - it was faint, but it was visible. Edie assumed that was the Hyuga's location and began to run towards her. 

They had to run, they had to get out. The mission at the moment was a fail, but if they escaped it would be a success, right? Her father only wanted the envelope delivered, which... it sort of was.

She trod on the blood-stained money and tried scuppering to the nearest bush with a loud cry. However, she was stopped in her tracks by the sudden uprising of a stone pillar that stretched as tall as the trees that surrounded them. Flung to the ground yet again, Edie looked around in panic. 

Dozens of pillars erupted from the ground, forming a sort of cage around the clearing. Ryoko's concentration was knocked as one appeared right in front of her.

But that wasn't what was sending her heart rate sky high.

The pillar had tripped the explosive trap she set, and the explosion was imminent. She was too close to get away in time. 

"_*RYOKO! GET AWAY!!*_"

In the heat of battle, relationships were thrown away. It was about the survival of comrades, even if it was for her own sake. Edie needed Ryoko to survive this. She was using her under the pretense of caring.

"Ah! Shit! *NOO!!*"

Ryoko shut her eyes and braced herself for the impact. The explosion roared through the forest, releasing a flock of startled birds. 

When she opened her eyes however, she was even further away from the clearing. She felt nothing, no pain, no aches, no agony. Her hands? They were there. Her legs, arms, everything was intact. Was this some miracle?

A glowing blue arrow began to fade from her neck just as she noticed it. Her worried trembling soon became a confident smirk. So this was the ability she had read about in a certain Jonin's file.

Speed Distortion.

"Kihara!"

He leapt down from the trees and slapped Edie across the cheek. The same blue arrow formed before he was gone in an instant. 

The moment Edie stepped up, she realised her speed had increased dramatically. A single step took her nearly two meters! She only managed to meet up with Ryoko before the arrow faded away and her speed returned to normal.

"R-Ryoko! We need to get away, we need to go! Come on!" Edie grabbed a handful of the Hyuga's clothes, trying to drag her away. However, Ryoko wasn't moving. She had a scroll in her hands and was scribbling a seal with haste.

"Come on! What are you doing!?"

"Covering our backs! Go, I'll catch up. Kihara's going to keep them busy."

Edie wanted to run away at full speed to save her own ass but something stopped her. What had she contributed other than being a punching bag? It really was 2 v 4. The little shit, the kunoichi, an unknown partner and the little shit's other little shit. 

All against Ryoko and Kihara. Edie was contributing nothing at all. She may as well be dead, but that wasn't going to happen anytime soon.

"No... No, I'll help. What can I do?"

"Edie..." Ryoko was impressed by the whiny Nakano's sudden turn of attitude. She knew she was useless battle wise, but her regeneration ability could be a strong hand here. "Come here, wrap this around you!"

She quickly dressed Edie in the scroll, wrapping it all around her body. The scribbled handwriting read "EXPLOSION" at least thirteen times. They didn't have long before the enemy team discerned their location between the dense trees.

Meanwhile the girls were preparing their counter attack, Kihara was keeping the other team busy. He was moving between the stone pillars cast in the sky, trying to draw out the Black's attacks to direct towards him. His speed was impressively fast. It was almost teleportation, but it didn't come without its drawbacks.

His stamina was going fast.
​


----------



## Laix (Apr 5, 2014)

_Edie Nakano_
FIRST ARC: MISSION​

​"As if."
 
Asami completely ignored the girls and headed into the inn after Zell, annoying them even further.
 
Edie sunk further into the water with a sulk. "Ugh, that bitch! She's really playing this game huh..." 
 
Raising herself from the steamed water, Ryoko headed back into the inn but not before telling Edie where she was going. 
 
"I'm going to go check something out. Stay here, cow."
 
"My pleasure! I hate hanging out with flat chested girls anyway~" That had to be Edie's most ridiculous comeback yet. Ryoko showed a moment of offense before hurrying back inside to get dressed. 
 
When Edie was alone, she realised just how empty the inn was. This was the only springs in this small place and it was the main selling point, yet nobody was here. Feeling relaxed in solitude, Edie put her arms behind her head and leaned back, not minding if her breasts floated to the surface of the water. Nobody was here to see it and it felt good to just chill out naked once in a while. Everyone loves to som-
 
 _*SPLASH*_
 
She jumped up in surprise at the sudden intruder of privacy. But before she could react with fury, her heart almost _melted_. It was a . He had a lightning-shaped scar across the right side of his face that stretched from his forehead to his chin and past his sharp, azure eyes.
 
He didn't even need to open his mouth and he had charmed her. Even the man-hating Edie had a type, a very specific type that he happened to fit. However, she wasn't going to risk it. He may well be just another predator in a world of perverts.
 
"Excuse me! You're intruding on my privacy here!" She moaned, pointing him out from across the springs. He took a moment to realize she was speaking to _him_, but after a quick area glance he noticed it was just him and her. 
 
He didn't blush or become flustered like Zell upon seeing a beautiful naked girl. In fact, he was so relaxed it was like he saw naked women everyday.
 
"Are you talking to me?" He asked, pointing at himself with his thumb. 
 
"Y-Yeah, you! You're in my personal space! I was here first!" Edie was starting to stutter. Her eyes kept trailing to his pecks and abs, trying to get a peak at what lied below the water. He was easily over six foot tall as while the water barely covered her breasts, it went just over his navel. 
 
For once, she was the pervert. It didn't help either that he was completely unfazed by her. 
 
 _(I can't believe it! Is he gay? He has to be gay. Well, that's a relief.)_
 
"This is a public bath. You have no personal space." He ended the conversation, his blonde locks now soaked from the vapour. When he readjusted his position and rested his head on his arms, just like Edie once was. They had switched demeanor. 
 
"So what!? I'm a _lady_, treat me with respect!"
 
"Why don't you try treating _yourself _with respect first?"
 
There was nothing Edie secretly loved more than a man who could stand up to her and really make her rioting feel pointless. He was essentially putting her in her place with little to no effort. Her face began to fuzz up a bright red and it wasn't thanks to the hot springs.
 
"_What..._ What's that supposed to mean?" Edie asked with a trembling lip and a flustered voice. She was scolding her eyes that constantly tried to look where they shouldn't.
 
It seemed like he was going to give her a peak anyhow as he got up from his seat and moved through the water towards her. With his height, he was barely covered and this almost gave her a nose bleed.
 
Edie Nakano was a pervert. The girl who hates on men for obsessing over her looks and despises women that lust over men was going to melt into the water from the heat building up inside her. She tensed herself as he got closer and closer. In her mind, he was going to sink his teeth into her neck and take her to heaven and back. 
 
His hands exploring her body, his lips tasting every inch of her neck. 
 
The kisses getting _lower_ and _lower _and...
 
"Hello?"
 
"*WUAAAAH!*"
 
Edie created a flurry of splashes as she shook herself awake. Did she get lost in some sort of wet daydream!? 
 
_ (I'm so disgusting... So disgusting...!)_
 
"As I was saying," He let out a short sigh as he stood just a meter away from the seated blonde. "You're shouting and acting loudmouthed just because I'm using a public hot springs. Plus, you keep blanking out and doing this thing with your tongue..."
 
He stimulated what he saw her do with his own tongue, pointing curiously at himself. This _didn't _help her at all. She was going to die!
 
"You're doing it again. You're going all red. I think this hot spring is a bit too hot for you..."
 
 _(THAT'S NOT WHAT IS TOO HOT FOR ME YOU IDIOT UGH)_

"Ignoring me now?"
 
"N-No! I mean, yes! Yes, I'm ignoring you. You're not worthy of my time peasant, now go!"

"Fine, whatever. I need to go now anyway," He shrugged, making his way through the water to the entrance. As he waded through the water, she got an eyeshot of his ass. His cheeks were perfectly rounded, coming together in a tight squeeze. The loose drops of water slithered down his back and into his-

_(Oh my god no! No no no no no no no no-!!)_

Edie pinched her nose as blood started to leak over her quivering lips. Her eyes were watering and she felt like she was going through a hot flush. However, before he was gone she noticed something on the back of his neck. Wiping away the blood and the water from her eyes, she squinted to try and make out what it was.

A tattoo, bearing the numbers '004'.

"Double-Oh-Four... Huh... What a weird tattoo."

He climbed out of the springs and wrapped a towel around his waist before moving through the exit. Just before he went however, he glanced over his shoulder to get one last look at the girl. 

Blue eyes, blonde hair. There was no mistaking it.
​


----------



## Chaos Theory (Apr 5, 2014)

*Suzume|Genin|Konohagakure*

*[Konohagakure, Liquid Time]*​
[Sensei Gina's New Regiment!]​
Suzume  had fun that day with Oreo, Osiris, O'Malley, O'Hare.... She'd ask him about it later. For now she'd simply call him Super Bat Ninja person... man.... dude. Okay, admittedly she wasn't good at giving people names if she didn't catch their real one. Oh well, there would always be time for that later. Now, now she was looking up to the hotel that she'd bought earlier that day. Her bright blue eyes looked up to the building. Cranes and other heavy moving machinery were now at rest. Even the name of the building was being changed... Gina and Suzume's 7th Heaven. Question Marks drew over the young girl's head, it now sounded like some brothel or bar maybe both under the right circumstances.  "Whaaaaaa???",  "I was about to come and look for you, I told you to be back by eight."

Suzume's head tilted to the side,  "Sorry Sensei... I meet a friend, Batman! What's going on here?" is asked. Gina walked up beside her student and wrapped an arm around her shoulder.  "Making it more girl friendly, just for the two of us <3, you'll love what I've done to the top two floors. Anyway kid. It's been a long day. I need a shower then we'll get to work." As she spoke she lead Suzume into the building. Several guest conversed with one another over the drastic changes, most of which they seemed to love. In the distance where a wall once was a doorway that had a sign which read Hot Bath can be seen. That was new ...

 "Sensei, how..",  "Oh, the manager gave me your father's number and he agreed to spruce the place up." is stated with a wink. Suzume's jaw dropped. This Kunoichi was either good or lucky .... .... ... because this hotel was already swanky.

_-Later_

Suzume lay on her stomach a brush in one hand and the other propping her head up. She happily chewed away as she practiced her calligraphy.  "Suzume!" Gina called while the door in front of the girl opened. Walking out Gina was patting her dark hair dry. Standing there in the buff the woman's attention was on her hair as she dried it.  "Have you seen my steel net shirt?" is asked.  "m, mff, mmmmg, mffm, mmffp, mfmffm, mm, mmf, r, mf pphmfpm " {I was wrong, your boobs are almost as big as my mothers} is said with a muffled tone. Suzume's cheeks bulged while she chewed away. Gina stops patting her hair down and looks to the girl,  "What are you" her pupils shrink and her gaze turns deathly.  "Is that _my_ shirt?" is growled. Suzume swallows the bite she'd taken from the net shirt.










​
 "Do you know how _HARD_ it is for me to find ones that actually fit me?!" is roared. Suzume was already on her feet though, shirt still in hand as she took another bite, and she tares out through the room with the Kunoichi in hot pursuit. Tables over turn and couches cut in two as Suzume runs for her young life. The high speed chase spills into the next room as the young girl is small enough to fit through spaces that Gina had to bowl through. 

Glass shatters, walls splinter while doors burst  and the two were heading across the hall as they break the door down. Luckily Gina had modified to top two floor to super suits and she and Suzume had it to their selves. But now they were in her Sake storage. Bottles of the drink hit the floor as they knock shelving over in their brisk run. Bounding off one foot Suzume cuts a corner and runs through a shelf full of vintage Sake splashing the alcoholic beverage all over her. Soaked, scared and still running for her life she plows through the door and now she was heading back to the room with Gina lapping on her heels. Pulling her arms to her face she runs straight through the wall leading her into the shower area which sent tile every where. The slick floor catches the Genin by surprise and her feet slip from under her. Gina intercepts, but she too isn't ready for the soap bar she stepped on. Soap suds leaving a trail behind the two they head for the large bath tub 

 "Crap" 

The two flip head over heels and land in the oversized tub, Suzume came crashing down atop Gina who grunts loudly.  "You boobs are soft as mom's too!" she yells snuggling up to the Kunoichi.  "Just... get.... off" is grunted. Suzume reaches up to pull herself from Gina's ample bosom, but her small hand grabs onto the knob and the water cuts on. Steaming hot too. 

_-Later, Training Start!_ 

Suzume grunted as she did a push up. Now in a change of cloths her eyes were fixed on the floor and she sweated hard.  "Why push ups?" is grunted. Gina, now in a set of loose robes that hardly fit, sat in a special seat that Suzume wore on her back and shoulders. A foul look crossed her features as she drank from a Sake bottle. Not only did Suzume eat the chest and back out of one of her steel net shirts the chase had damaged their room and destroyed about half her Sake.  "You have no talent for Ninjutsu, Tiajutsu or Genjutsu. So. In that light. I'm training your already monstrous strength and endurance. Tonight." is replied.  "T...tonight?",  "Yes, tonight. Tomorrow you'll begin your real training.",  "Real? What is this then?',  "Punishment for eating my shirt and destroying my Sake." is replied with a snip. She was flustered, how can anyone eat metal anyway? She'd have to look into that.

_-Next Day_ 

Suzume stood outside the hotel waiting for Gina. The woman came lazily strolling out the front door a few minutes later.  "They'll have everything done tonight and will have our room back together too." she states holding a map up.  "For your training you're taking me to the Sake store." Suzume placed a finger on her mouth.  "That don't sound too hard...",  "Oh, just you wait<3" is replied with the aura of Satan himself. ~


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 5, 2014)

*Zellous Kazama
Tell Ms. Kazama Her Baby Boy Is Big Time*

Log#01467
*Reporter:* Asami Sato

"Can you tell me what happened in there. What the boy did to make you all like this?"


?He just came in like a wrecking ball. I just don't know at all. How can someone like that be human??


?God damn idjit walks in and starts poking his head over my shoulder. It?s like who the hell does this guy think he is? This is our kitchen and he?s poking and prodding at it like it?s a gosh darn dead body on the train tracks. Found out he?s some big shot chef from Konoha. Figures.?


?Mama Mia.I just a?. I just a don'ta wanta talk about it.. Look I don?t want to talk about it. It a happened capice.?


?I don?t know if I?m ever going to cook again. I?m good with a knife, but that kid? I can?t even call that knife play that was art. The cuts were perfect, hell I didn?t even see his movements clearly he was a blur. He literally juggled slabs of Kobe beef and a fucking knife. The Wagyu cows drink better bear than I do and this kid is juggling them and cutting them in mid air. I quit.?


?He made ?sauuuuces? out of alcohol then he put the ?sauuuces? on Ahi Tuna and Kobe Beef. We complained because the ingredients are expensive. The kid took a fork put a cooked piece of meat in his ?sauuuces? then he flung the meat. This kid was flinging ?sauuuce? drenched pieces of meat worth 50,000 ryo. It landed in my mouth; I didn?t even choke on it. I think I ate a heaven fish??


?My mom died, I didn?t cry. Dog died I didn?t cry. I had a piece of this kid?s Shu Cream?water came out of my eyes... I couldn?t suppress my emotions but I wasn?t sad. It was a mouthful of joy.?

?That boy?s eyes? the way he moved in the kitchen too. He?s some kind of cooking oni. Humans aren?t supposed to have that look in their eye. A monster??


?Kicking searing pans, chopping up vegetables with that face? he made this sound as he cut ?gu gu gu gu gu? and then a loud guttural ?guhhhhhh?. He looked like he was making love. How does a kid like that know how to make love? Does he have sex with the food or imagine having sex with the food. It?s just that face he was definitely thinking about having sex with the food.?


 ?A chef?s kitchen is like his woman. The newest guy on our staff has been here for three and a half years. This kid with silver hair walks in and used up our women. He did things to our women we couldn?t even do. Let me ask you a question, if some guy came into your house and screwed your woman something good, how would you feel??

These were some of the testimonials of the chefs to their voluptuous violet haired interviewer, or as we have come to know her Asami. They now all stood lined up outside of the kitchen as the concierge came scurrying out to go fetch Ryoko, Edie, and Asami, unbeknownst to him the latter had come and gone, her recon work finished. The energy in the room was solemn; they were all shell shocked at the horrors and indignities they suffered on the killing fields of their kitchen. It was like some form of chef foodie nerd PTSD had swept over all of them. The wait staff were all bewildered by the state of the cooking staff. 

*BANG*

*ENGAGE PROTOCOL YES RETRO*











?The new menu is ready!!!? 

Zell yelled as he kicked open the doors of the kitchen into the dining room. Some of the girls in the wait staff giggled as they looked at the disheveled Zell. For starters his hair was knotted into a weird looking topknot thing and he was wearing a hairnet, his face sported various cooking war wounds (cake batter and flour), and on top of his tank top instead of his coat was a salmon pink apron with a multitude of different color stains. If you had asked Zell why he had an apron in that color he?d have said it covers up bloodstains when you work with meat. The truth was that Zell had a few different colored cooking aprons he carried in a scroll that was kept with him at all times. The dude loved what he did and that was make enjoyable food. He wasn?t going to be a cactus jacking off to the sun?s rays. Zellous Kazama wasn?t just a foodie; he was mankind?s greatest foodie.

?Ah ah ahem!!!? Zell cleared his throat loudly and shot a glare at the laughing girls in the wait staff. Zell had shifted into a completely different person an unbridled confidence mired his mien now.

?Our guest for this evening will be Ms. Edie Nakano and Ms. Ryuuko Hyuuga. You don?t know me and I don?t know you so I?ll keep this short. We are strangers but tonight we have a common goal. At the end of this dinner every person who walks in here is going to leave and say this may have been the best damn dinner they have ever eaten in their lives. Wives will be mad at husbands because the dining experience they have tonight will be better than anything they?ll ever experience at their homes! Is that understood!?!?!??

YES!!!!Ryōri-chō!

?I can?t hear you!?

?YEESSSSSS!! Ryōri-chō!?

?I still can?t hear you!!! One more time!? 

?YES! YES! YES! YES! YES!! Ryōri-chō!?

The wait staff and cooking staff was now riled up as little mild mannered Zell had turned into someone who was downright commanding and maybe even a little charismatic, while wearing a hairnet and salmon pink apron.

?Let?s get to work! The guests will be here soon!?
​


----------



## Cjones (Apr 5, 2014)

*Yusetsu/Sunagakure/Sunagakure MD*

Sunagakure MD were filled with the shuffle of moving feet and moving, patients, nurses and doctors as they entered or exited one room or another. Machines beeping and the occasional mad rush when someone critical was brought in, such was the typical in any hospital. Yet today, silent whispers filled the halls of this establishment and strangely enough they all belonged to the female staff who seemed to conglomerate with each other every time they passed another in the hall. 

?I hear _he?s_ coming today.? A short haired brunette whispered

?You can?t be serious? Are you serious!?? A long haired blonde nearly shouted. 

?Apparently so, to come visit someone?.? A pony-tailed red head muttered. 

?I mean, he?s a real nice guy, but?does he really have to be so touchy-feely?? A raven hair with glasses questioned. 












A faint tune began to play, causing the entire female staff to stop in their tracks as they began scouring the halls. Quickly the tune grew louder and louder as rhythmic sound of chatter began to fill the halls in stride.  

?Ohhhh, stop, you can?t squeeze me right there ♥? A female nursed swooned in delight. 

Nearby a nurse jolted out of a room, ran down an adjacent hall, and filled a switch that activated the PA system before yelling: 

?Code C. Code C. This is not a drill. I repeat, this is not a drill. Take cover!? Her voice echoing throughout the entire hospital. 

All the females nurses scampered around, unlocking various lockers across the hospital, and donning huge suits akin to biohazard outfits. They prepped themselves with their clipboards as makeshift shields and syringes as their lances, it looked as if they were preparing themselves for war. In all this mass hysteria the chattering grew even louder as it filled the building, then making its way down the hall before finally stopping at a very particular room, belong to Satoshi. 

The door busted open and in dance four human sized puppets, all wearing white skin tight jumps suits with a higher collar, decorated with rhinestones and overly stylized wavy hair cuts that reached the back of their necks. They danced around the room in a hustle, before seamlessly transitioning into the bump, and a very outdated funky chicken before each broke off onto different sides of the rooms and struck a very disco-esque pose to finish it off the display. 

*POOF*

The whole room enveloped and as it dissipated a very familiar face emerged striking a similar pose.

?Such is the power of sound my dear Sat, that an entire establishment comes to welcome your arrival.? Behind him stood the leering glares of fully decked out female staff workers ready for battle. Yusetsu simply began to laugh before finally giving his full attention to what he actually came here to do.

?I was informed by Kaz on what happened and I?m glad to see you doing well. You have no idea how much you?ve helped. Thank you.? He beamed.​


----------



## Chronos (Apr 5, 2014)

*Ivery, Rosuto l Genin l Mission*

_[Codename: Resolute Heart]_










​
Upon witnessing that both his strike were successful he noted something strange in an instant of time, a third was among them, blitzing his perception. What what was this? His movements weren't perceptive of his technique. He moved her and the other without much hesitation. An approximation after witnessing the explosive radius, on top of that it seemed like the one in the distance had some explosive planted in there. These people were too prepared, almost scary. How to beat a team like this, and what did that girl held in her part? Was she simply bait? What? Would they simply place here as fodder...? He couldn't believed it, was Zyana okay? Turning he witnessed her and Dude Li perfectly land their combined forced at least try after this third party member joined. Damn, what to do now? He couldn't clearly process the entire situation. His movement were fast, and arrow imbued with chakra, that's all he could read. His eyed swirl trying to sense whatever was in the distance. He wouldn't be able to analyze much, their distance were way too far. 

"Zyana, Dude Li... I need you to go after the blonde and that Hyuuga. I'll take on the Jounin."

Reckless was the thought that any Genin could go hand in hand with a Jounin, however there was something in his side. Perception, at least he could read enough of a situation to try and at least distract him to a certain point. It was long shot, but maybe retreat was a best option. Zyana would be under Dude Li's protection while he just simply survived. How long would he? He didn't know, with the eyes exposed, not very likely. The swirls began to turn while this Jounin hovered over his head, eyes locked into his, Rosuto... It meant lost. Ivery not being his name, he had forgotten the spirit of his own will... What did he need to do? Win? No, he needed to get out of here, he needed the other two get away, to make them flee at least.

Pointing to the distance. 

"They're over there. It's an approximate to the radius of the blast. I need you all to be careful. I'm sorry! There's not time!" 

He kicked after the Jounin without much hesitation in his step. His speed at it's apex while he simply followed alongside him was his summon Rei. Two on Two would suffice. His image blurred in an instant, witnessing him upon the skies. Something about those arrows were tricky, they were imbued with chakra, and caused him to move at almost light-telepot. Upon realizing the blood-red eye human bullet had already been upon him.

"Sharingan!" 

Twisting his ankle he brought himself to a stop and brought his hand above his head, with a twist Rosuto bent his wait towards the side, releasing himself allowing his body to follow full swing while the kunai made contact with set Jounin's one at hand, up from the side, came Rei, pulling her arm while reading Rosuto's mind and witnessing things from his eyes, one more perceptive than the other, their blood pact not only allowed the two to communicate via their own minds, but to see and hear things through their own eyes and ears as well. Upon reading the situation she brought he fist to his face, for it to simply be caught in it's strength. 

Rosuto read this and brought his foot up in attempts to connect his the Jounin's chin. He quickly retaliated and pulled his head back, a grin so perfectly placed on his mien while while he dodged the upcoming strike, however reading his movement, Rosuto quickly read, as this Jouning kicked himself away he followed at the pinnacle of his speed.

_"Rei, get behind him."_

_"Are we gonna lock him?"_

_"You know it." _

Rosuto closed the gap withing less than a second and soon Rei followed suit, running from the side, Rosuto halted him by leaping upon the air, and throwing a vertical spin strike to the lower right of his jaw, quickly twisting his body he evaded the swing kick to be followed by a similar swing from behind this time a leaping 360 degree swing kicked headed towards his forehead, lowering his back the kick flew past his head with only air left on it's wake. Not loosing his pace, after Rosuto's feet felt the ground after such spectacle of maneuverability, he propelled himself towards the Jounin and began to aim for his solar plexus, his fist directed right after he hand recovered from such a feat, with the Jounin all that did was step to the side to evade it. Rei using the right eye from Rosuto had helped read such movement and quickly threw a palm strike to his rib cage. 

Again, it seemed it was futile, he danced around by moving his feet in circular pattern and drive next to her arm, Rosuto clenched his teeth after this and his hand pressed the ground and and impulse, and he turned his hand with the by placing weight on his wrist, turning his body and quickly following his other strike, with as full swung kick. Leaping the Jouning flipped over it as if was a skipping rope. They two found and opening, reacting quickly to the distress they positioned both in perfect synergy. Throwing both a fist as his proximity one to the lung the other to the heart. Without an ounce of thought and arrow was thrown from the Jounin's part and he had dispersed from the area. Rei and Rosuto exchanged glanced as their fist blew through the others side. Their proximity close that each could sense the other panting breath.

"Did you catch that?"

"He... teleported?"

"No, I saw it. He used a technique, something like I saw before imbued with chakra. Something blue that allows him to distort his natural speed of the environment and himself."

"What!? Speed distortion? How such a dangerous technique... Being possessed by your enemy as well... This doesn't boat well for either of us."

"Trust me. I'm not gonna die today." 

"..." 

"Ivery's honor."

"You're not an Ivery."

"Hehe"

Pulling themselves from the other, the witnessed to the distance. Running against towards the man, they expected to win!


----------



## Chaos Theory (Apr 5, 2014)

*Suzume|Genin|Konohagakure*

*[Konohagakure, Liquid Time]*​
[Sensei Gina's New Regiment! Pt. II]​
Suzume eyes widen, before her sat all manner of things. Surrounded by a small outcropping of trees the two seemed to be in the middle of nowhere.  "Sensei... I thought that we were going to go and get you some Sake." her head shifts to the Kunoichi whom seemed to already have a bit of a buzz going.  "Oh, we are. But we're going to be honing your speed skill too and this type of training is best used on the back rural routes instead of the Village main streets." is replied while she bent over a crate. Suzume looked at the sight while pulling a finger to her lips,  "Are you a mommy too?',  "This better not be another comparison to your mother" quickly shuts the Genin down from her next statement. Standing from the crate she is holding a harness that swung from a finger. Suzume's eyes tear up,  "What's that for Sensei?" the girl asks with a bit of hesitation.  "Oh, it's part of your training." the reply is give with a demonic smile. Stepping aside Gina allows Suzume's eyes to fall on a large tire.  "Don't worry Suzume, it only weighs about five hundred and fifty pounds and the chains that wrap it only add another thirty." is stated while she tossed the harness to the girl.

 "You want me to put this on so I can ... drag that?" is questioned. Gina nods,  "Yes, and I'll be using it as a taxi among other things." Suzume's eyes widen and she drops the harness.  "Sensei! Your boobs weigh another two hundred pounds, that isn't fair!" is exclaimed. The Kunoichi looks down to her abundant asset and brings her hands to them. Groping them and moving them around she looks back to the girl,  "And? I said this was going to train your speed and that strength." is replied as she released them. As they bounced she points to the boxes next to Suzume's feet.  "Get those on too" is commanded. 

Suzume's face turns sour with a bluish hue. Looking into the box she sees training weights.  "Seventy-Five pounds for each leg, fifty for each arm, a set of tens for each wrist and a weighted belt at a little over a hundred pounds." Gina recites while checking off the mental check list. Suzume pulled a questioning gaze to the woman who only folded her arms and waited for her student to comply.  "There has to be laws against this" is muttered as she bent down to start pulling weights from the box.  "The harness first Suzume." is quipped. The girl tears up and her lower lip quivered as she picked the belted leather up. Slowly she slid it on and Gina buckled it into place.  "Now, finish getting ready while I make sure the chains are set." is stated. 

The pre-teen sticks her tongue out at the Jonin after she turns from her but thinking that Gina wasn't paying attention was a mistake quickly learned as she finds the Jonin now holding the offending appendage between her fingers. The thin fingers on her other hand slide down between her breasts and a small vile is produced.  "Not very lady like Suzume" is scolded while the vile is opened and its contents dumped on her tongue. As Gina released her; Suzume pulled both hands to her face and began to fan furiously.  "Whhhhhat ish thhhhhhaat" is panted. Gina, closing the vile, looks at the girl.  "Suna Reaper Pepper Juice. The hottest pepper in the world. Normally I use it to ward off touchy men. But, it seems to learned you a lesson.... why are you eating grass?" ~

_-Much Milk Later_ 

Suzume stood with her arms crossed over her chest. Now fully decked out in the weights that Gina arranged for she waited for the Jonin to actually begin the exercise.  "What is taking so long?" is asked, the Jonin looked up from her Vanity Magazine and shrugged her shoulders.  "We're waiting on the last piece of the puzzle" was the simple, short answer. Soon Suzume sat cross legged as the morning marched toward noon. Finally, after what seemed like forever the sound of feet shuffling can be heard. Suzume's gaze shifted toward the village and saw a boy about three years older than she was. Standing she pulls a hand to her brow.  "Someone is coming Sensei" her body freezes as she feels something slip over her shoulder and being clipped in place just above her stomach. 

Looking down she sees the buckle that belonged to the seat that Gina had used the night before to sit on her shoulders as she did push-ups.  "What is this about?!" is demanded as the smell of vinegar chips wafted through the air. Suzume immediately clamps her nose and mouth closed. Her eyes, watering, turn to see the boy closer now, he looked to be close to three hundred and fifty pounds with a bag of chips in his hand. He chewed as he walked stuffing his face every couple of steps.  "Suzume, I'd like you to meet Akimichi, Daiki. He'll be the one you're giving a ride to." Suzume's eyes narrow and she hisses at Gina but the stern look causes the girl to shy away.  "Yes Sensei" is muttered. After getting the boy situated in the seat She stands back up grunting as she does.  "Sorry" the boy softly states, but Suzume doesn't reply. It wasn't his fault that her Sensei was a bitch.

After the chains are hooked up and Gina sits she gives the signal for Suzume to start moving. The girl grunts and steps out. With her foot planted firmly on the ground she pulls forward but all that happens is a small trench is dug by the girl's foot. Again she grunts stepping with the other foot but she ends up falling flat on her face. The seat that Daiki sits in swivels so that he isn't tossed and his weight drives Suzume's face into the ground.  "Ep, don't apologize, Suzume!" Gina states flipping the page in her magazine.  "Mfffff mffffff!",  "I thought I told you to go." Suzume's head lifts from the dirt,  "I'm trying!" is hissed with a forked tongue.  "Don't get snappy with me, I'll have you know. I bought some Double Chocolate cookie dough Ice-Cream." Suzume's eyes sparkled with renewed life and she jumps up and turns to the woman.  "But you can't have any of it if we don't get to the Sake store by one." is stated as an empty bottle is shook to the side. 

Those sparkly eyes turn vengeful and the girl turns back toward the village,  "Excelsior!" ~


----------



## Laix (Apr 5, 2014)

_Edie Nakano_​ FIRST ARC: MISSION


​ "Edie!"
 
Ryoko ran through the hallways of the inn, checking every room in search of her teammate. Her voice was becoming more and more agitated. She wasn't worried for Edie, she was annoyed at her.
 
"Edie! Come on cow! Dinner is nearly ready! Zell's cooked for all of us!"
 
She took a sharp left at the turning and came to the entrance to the mixed hot springs. Sliding open the doors, her eyes only had to look for a few second to see a passed out blonde with huge breasts slumped against the wet stone, blood flooding from her nose.
 
The unamused Hyuga marched over there and dragged Edie up to her feet. 
 
"_Really? _Did you spend your alone time in the springs touching yourself to the thought of Zell? I knew you liked him, pervert!" 
 
"N-No... I..." Edie could barely speak through her laboured gasps as she stemmed the profuse bleeding from her nostrils. Her hand barely managed to point in the direction of the person who had left her like this. "O-Over there!"
 
Ryoko looked over to where Edie was pointing and saw a small window near the door. She had to squint but what she saw was worth it. A hunky blonde with a squeezable ass and burly muscles. Before she could restrain herself, blood erupted from her nose and she found herself lying next to Edie, both girls suffering from their perverted desires.
 
The Hyuga managed to regain her composure along with Edie, but it was only moments before they started arguing again.
 
"_I..._ I want him. I need him in my life now!" Like a wild animal spotting their first meal after days of hunger, she tried to make her way towards him, even walking through walls if she had to.
 
Edie's friction hot grip yanked her rival back with a growl.
 
"He's off limits Ryoko. I'm going to make him one of my minions."
 
"Fuck off, you hate men! They're all rapists to you and you don't have the experience necessary to treat a man good!"
 
"*I SAID LEAVE HIM!*"
 
"*NO YOU LEAVE HIM!*"
 
Edie shoved Ryoko aggressively, whom shoved her back even harder. Their shoves bounced between eachother, each getting rougher and tougher until they fell into the hot springs, clawing at hair and swiping for faces. All that was left was the Hyuuga's towel laying stray on a rock.
 
Loud splashing, bitchy insults, hair ripping and screams filled the inn. It wasn't long before the terrified receptionist showed up to deal with it - although only because her job description required her too, otherwise she'd keep her head down and pretend she saw nothing.
 
"Ladies, please! Break it up! Hey!"
 
A horrified scream escaped her as she watched the less endowed girl have her head drowned underwater by the vicious busty blonde. 
 
"_*DIE RYOKO, DIEEEEEEEE! PAY FOR YOUR SINS! JEALOUSY, GLUTTONY, GREED, LUST, ALL OF 'EM!!!!!*_"
 
"_*GARGE-BLEGH-ABSFS!*_" 
 
Ryoko probably said something defensive but it was just bubbles and gibberish. The girls carried on tearing for blood until a pair of strong hands separated them in an instant. Pushed to separate ends of the springs, the girls looked up to see who had ended their fight.
 
It was the man responsible for the entire _war_.

He didn't even say a word, only accepting a small wad of cash from the thankful receptionist before heading back inside. When the receptionist turned around to scold the girls, she let out a short shriek when she saw they were both slumped against the rocks yet again, blood pouring from their noses.

- - -
​
Fifteen minutes later, the inn's six guests were all seated around a large table with Edie and Ryoko the guests of honor. They were sat at opposite ends in the King seats, while the apple of their eye was sat on the right and Asami on the left. There was a seat free next to Edie and Asami and Ryoko and the stranger. Where Zell sat was up to him.

"Wow, all this food! Zell, you're amazing!" 

The chefs serving the food looked like they could've backhanded Ryoko for such a remark. It wasn't just Zell who prepared the food but they were prepared to accept that assumption. 

Edie picked up the menu and had a quick browse through. 

_*Menu For Dinner*_
_Special Guest Chef: Zellous Kazama_

_Appetizer:_
_Vegetable Medley_

_First Course:_
_Cucumber Avocado Salad on Seeweed_
_Miso Soup with Shitake Mushroom and Tofu_

_Second Course_
_Teriyaki Tofu Udon Noodles_
_Omu Shrimp Fried Rice_

_Third Course_
_Pan Seared Drunken Ahi Tuna with Kame Sake Reduction_
_Sapporo Drenched Kobe Beef Steak with Chintashu Reduction_

_Desert:_
_Custard Pudding with a Ryoma Rum Reduction Glaze_
_Shu Cream(cream puff)_
_Green Tea Chiffon Cake_​
While desert looked delicious, she had a body to keep up especially  considering she was trying to court herself a new bodyguard. Someone to  beat up Zell and Ryoko would be beyond amazing. She got up out of her seat and sat down next to the stranger who didn't even look like he registered what she was doing. He was already digging in to the vegetable medley appetizer along with everyone else when Edie planted her breasts right next to his food and her hands began to wander along his arm.

Her low-cut white vest squeezed gently against her breasts, making them look even bigger than they were. She bat her eyes flirtatiously, working the charm to the maximum.

"So, you liking the food~?" She asked seductively, giving her blonde locks a light flick over her shoulder. Believe it or not, she genuinely wasn't interested in a romantic interest. While she was of course attracted to guys - although rarely, and I mean rarely, did she deem one worthy of her attention - she wasn't interested in romance and instead loves trying to get men to be her loyal followers and worshippers.

 It's all power and control.
​
​


----------



## Serp (Apr 5, 2014)

*The Batman of Drum and Bass*
[YOUTUBE]7Sh5KmHAupQ[/YOUTUBE]​ 
Suzumes voice was still visualised as sharp and heavy, it was a representation of the fire and iron she had in her blood rigid yet passionate, the soul of a Samurai indeed.
"I'm a super bat? Is that a good thing, that sounds closer to freak territory." Otori said to Suzume.

"So my samurai lady what are you doing in konoha? You seem like a nice person and well one of the few people that doesn't seem to want to avoid me just so yet, so maybe I could help you in whatever you need done?"

Once Otori said the words he was almost regretful, was he felling too desparate for friends, he was wearing a blindbold and headphones he looked either like a top hipster or someone who hasn't stayed off the crack. But the worst that could happen is she says no, and that was what he was used to, if by some reason she said yes then maybe it was worth the gamble after all. He could feel and see the sound from his own heart beat causing a resonance that rolled through the air ever so slightly. 

But Otori waited for her response, in the few seconds before she responded he had rolled through so many different things in his head, he remembered again how hard he would try not to concentrate on anything because that lead to complication.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Apr 5, 2014)

*Suzume|Genin|Konohagakure*

*[Konohagakure, Streets]*​
[Life as a Ninja Part Deux,Meeting New People V]​
 "Nope, not a freak at all, you should totally get a cape and eye mask! You can be Super Bat Ninja!" is exclaimed as visions of Otori in cape and cowl danced through her head. He would prowl the darkness of Konoha and nab the bad guys and serve them a justice sandwich of fist and feet. Her day dream of the man kicking much ass is cut short  and she brings a finger to her lips. He _was_ a ninja right? Up to this point he'd not mentioned being one. But now she had said he was. But was it right or was she wrong... 

She looked and thought and looked some more at him. Like some child with A.D.D. he calling her a lady dawns on her and her eyes get larger. Like freaky large. So large that they seemed to take up the majority of her brow and face. 

 "You're such a nice person, why would anyone want to avoid talking to you?" she asks, but the question was a rhetorical, but not to the point it wasn't a question. But to the point her mouth had started back up so he couldn't respond.  "Well" is hummed lowly  "I was sent here as a delegate from my home Land. The reason I'm here is still hush, hush. So I can't go into it too much. But then I was kidnapped by these mean ninja." is says crossing her arms

 "They beat me up and tied me up, but I got free and kicked their butts!" is added while flexing her muscles.  "Oh, then I came back had some delicious sweets! Woke up and had some sweets! Then I got a call from my daddy saying I was to stay here and help the Hidden Leaf! Then I met a strange Ninja named Yo-yo" {His real name is Yuu}  "who made me fight these other ninja! We had fun until I met my Sensei... she tied me up like a little bed bug" her eyes grew teary, but only for a second as she quickly grins again.  "Then I met you!" she says happily.   

 "As far as things to do, I really don't have any.." she pauses and taps her foot in thought. Snapping her fingers she grabs Otori by the hands.  "Lets go get some lunch" her stomach growls agreeing. Using her unnatural strenght she pulls him behind her and down part of the next street after a yard or two down it she stops.  "Do you know where we can get some lunch???? ~


----------



## Kei (Apr 5, 2014)

_Prove Yourself...To Yourself
Part Two:_


Zyana couldn?t let her one success get to her head, there was still a whole mission in front of her, and she still had to redeem herself.  She dropped the messenger bag on the ground and a bunch of ninja items came out, there were smoke bombs, flash bombs, kunai and needles, but she had to lighten her load. Zyana grabbed a couple of smoke and flash bombs, and then she prepares her needles and kunai, she couldn?t fail! Her heart wouldn?t let her! She wouldn?t go back home to Emiya knowing that he trusted her to complete this mission and her own recklessness caused it to fail. There wasn?t time to fail when she knew that there was a chance she could win.

Zyana grabbed the items she would be taking with her, but as soon as she saw Rosuto she instantly got up. She wanted to say so much of how she was sorry for getting in the way and misjudging other people, although none of those words came out.  She was left with her hand out as she thought this wasn?t the time or place for begging for forgiveness. So she retracted her hand and erased the words she was going to say?

"Zyana, Dude Li... I need you to go after the blonde and that Hyuuga. I'll take on the Jounin."

Zyana eyes widen, ?What??? Zyana voiced her concerns but he didn?t wait to hear the rest before he rushed off, jumping over the pillars and disappearing in the forest.

?Rosuto!!? Zyana called as she prepared herself to go after him, but she felt a huge grip on her shoulders, when she looked back Dude Li only shook his head, ?But he?s going after a Jounin! There is no reason that I shouldn?t go after him! He will die!?

?He?s not weak Bambina?? Dude Li stated before looking off where the boy ran, ?Sometimes it?s safe to trust others, the true weak one is you here...?

Zyana stiffened up but he continued, ?Understand that boys youth won?t allow him to die, you saw it didn?t you? The passion that was burning into his eyes as if went after that person. Who are we to stop him?? He asked her, ?The world is filled with things that we can?t control, we take on jobs as ninjas and what get us through each and every day is our passion, to live, to fight, to hate, to love??

?Though you wouldn?t know that would you hired hand??

?No?.I wouldn?t?Its not?Logical?.? Zyana said facing downwards, she didn?t understand, because that meant that Emiya?s teachings weren?t getting through to her. Zyana was loyal to Emiya, his words rung true to through her heart and mind, so trying to understand why Rosuto passion would make him stronger was beyond her comprehension.

Though because it was beyond her range of thinking at this point, didn?t mean she considered it stupid, just not logical in her stand point. She began to pick up rock and put them in her pocket, once she thought they were full enough mixed in with her other items she ushered Dude Li to pick her up.

He placed her on his shoulders, and with his hand on her legs to keep her balance they were off in the opposite direction.

?You ninjas are weird?Though I will say that your passion has its good points.? Zyana said as the wind brushed through her hair

Dude Li laughed, ?All you hired hands are the same! Bunch of sticks in the muds!!?

Zyana smiled as she took out some of the rocks that were in her pocket, maybe she was becoming a stick in the mud, but it had it good points.  

She threw the rocks in the air in front of them and Dude Li with his free hand punched them, shaping them into cones that flew in front of them. They might be tiny but at the power he punched them, they had the same speed and tenacity as bullets.


----------



## Bringer (Apr 5, 2014)

*Heikin Akimichi*

It appeared that Akai had taken Heikin's joke seriously. There was no way in hell a cat was possessed by some sort of pedofieler... The only ninja capable of that were the Yamanaka clan, but he was still being skeptical. Regardless of whatever this was, this was both his and Akai's only lead. He jumped down following his peer, and the two walked towards the warehouse. 

"So an Akimichi and socially inept girl walk into a warehouse... Oh have you heard this joke already?" He stated this and then followed it up with small laughter. This was it... This was the moment of truth. All they had to do is enter the warehouse. "I'll go first." Heikin stated, he became much more serious. Opening the door he was met with pitch black, due to the fact the warehouse had no lighting whatsoever. However there was one thing that he knew for sure. "Ugh this place smells like shit. What the fuck died?"


----------



## Chaos Theory (Apr 5, 2014)

*Zansatsu|Genin|Sunagakure*

*[Hospital, Sunagakure]​*​
[Was it the Foxtrot or Funky Chicken?]​
Morning had came and Satoshi drifted from the night's slumber as light filtered through the partly opened window. While he stretched the night away a red head with a pair of breasts almost as large as Kaz' walked into the room. She glanced at Satoshi and gave a small smile while she made her way to the window. Grabbing the curtains she pulls them open, "You seem to be doing better" the stamen comes off as one of relief and Satoshi finds himself pondering why she was so concerned about _his_ condition. That kind of attitude could get one killed in the business of the Shinobi, but she was merely a nurse, not what he was. So he passes the concern off as part of her job.

"You had us worried, you were out of it for quite a long time. We didn't think you were going to wake up there for a while Mr. Sakamoto." is added as she picked his chart up. Flipping some pages she pulls a pen from a pocket near her chest. Satoshi watched as her bosom jiggled from the move and his thoughts turned to Setsu-Sensei. He figured that this is why Sensei loved to grope the women. Satoshi couldn't fault the man in that.  "Excuse me miss" Satoshi's voice is low, all the talking he did with Yutaka the night before after just waking up had strained his vocal chords and now he spoke just above a whisper. The red head peered over the chart, "Yes, can I do something for you?"  is asked,  "I would like to know if I was being released today?" 

"Well, that is a good possibility Mr. Sakamoto. The Doctor needs to look over you at least one more time." is replied while she closed up the chart. Setting it back on the end of the bed she leaned over the railing showing off that low cut top. Unintentional or not, Satoshi enjoyed the view as she asked, "Would you like some breakfast?" His gaze moves up to meet her's.  "Y-yes please" is relied. Satoshi almost lamented as she stood back up, "Alright hon, I'll go get you a trey." is said with a wink as she walked out the door. Some time later as Satoshi is finishing his food a sudden static pop crackled over the intercom.

?Code C. Code C. This is not a drill. I repeat, this is not a drill. Take cover!?​
Putting his utensils down Satoshi finishes his juice off before looking up to the speaker that was installed above the door.  "Code C, I wonder what that could be." he asks aloud as the sound of people running outside his door can be heard. Satoshi's curiosity is quickly sated as he hears the music starts to fill his hall. That music can only be one person. Yusetsu had to be here, meaning that Kaz is likely the person that let him know. Satoshi slides the trey to the side and pulled his covers up to his stomach to make himself look a little more presentable. 

 "3...2..1." 

The door burst inward and four puppets in ridiculous suits paraded in. They did all manner of dances and poses that would make real people blush or advert their gaze as they went into all manner of dance routines which ended in.... disco poses?? Satoshi sweat drops, didn't disco die over a century ago? As if on the cue of disbelief Setsu-Sensei appears in a very similar pose to his puppets. 

?I was informed by Kaz on what happened and I?m glad to see you doing well. You have no idea how much you?ve helped. Thank you.? He beamed after he laughed about being leered at by the majority if not entirety of the nursing staff. The red head that had been there earlier was there too, her form hidden behind the biohazard suit.

 "Well, I'm not sure that almost being killed by a Psycho Kunoichi is helpful, I am glad that you were able to find the file I hid in Doru." is given with a smile as he rubbed the back of his head. It was a smile that seemed to beam genuinely and it likely fooled the nursing staff. But an astute observer like Yusetsu probably saw pass it into the emptiness.  "Sensei, why is the entire nursing staff glaring daggers at you?"


----------



## Laix (Apr 5, 2014)

_Edie Nakano_
LIQUID TIME MISSION


​ 
_Edie & Ryoko Hyuga - Prudent Planning

_









​"Understand now?" Ryoko whispered, finishing her explanation of her latest plan. Edie nodded with acknowledgement, tightening the explosive scroll around her waist and between her breasts. 

"It activates on my command, so I'll only use it when we have a clear shot. You'll be... dismembered, but your biological wonder will deal with that, won't it?" 

"Heh... Yeah," Edie agreed almost reluctantly. She hadn't fully come to terms with her regenerative capabilities and was still in search of answers. It was early days. Her body still felt like a stranger to her. What she's seen so far was only a _teaser_ of what her body could do.

The worst part was learning about your abilities at the same time as your enemies.

Prepared to move out, they were disrupted by the preemptive strike from the opposing team. Cone shaped darts shot towards the girls like a hail of bullets, cracking and denting the surroundings. Ryoko let out a short shriek as one of them pierced her arm. It was an indicator for the two to scurry to cover and wait for it to die down.

"We can't move! They're spamming us!" Edie cried with panic, waiting for Ryoko to say something or do something to get them out of this predicament. As much as she hated to admit it, her worst enemy was her closest friend at the moment. She swore to herself everything would go back to normal after this fight. Her pride wasn't worth sacrificing over her life!

The short-tempered Hyuga let out a short growl as she yanked the cone out of her left arm. With her right palm she hovered it over the wound and began emergency first aid with a light blue aura coating her hand. She didn't have time for a full recovery. Stopping the bleeding and stitching the wound with miniscule chakra threads was going to have to do for now.

Crouched behind a dense tree that was being battered by the darts, Ryoko yelled over to her partner with an idea. The girls were communicating like they were in a war zone. 

"Edie! I need you to run towards them! They'll panic when they see the explosives wrapped around you and stop the spam!" 

"Are you _*INSANE?*_ I can still feel pain you know! I'm not too happy about being blown to pieces either!" She was starting to regret this helpful thing. Her precious heiress ass could be halfway to Konoha by now.

"Fine, I'll do it!" Ryoko stopped her first aid treatment and was about to dash into the flurry of rocks when Edie stopped her.

"Don't be hasty now! Can't let you upstage the Queen now, can I!?" Yet again putting her pride above anything else, Edie waited for an opening in the spam before scurrying along the ground on all fours. She could feel the cones grazing inches off her blonde locks, which was just going to cost her even more to get fixed when she gets back.

Ryoko watched with a smirk as Edie played the brave-hearted one. 

_(I wonder if she knows how weak she is and is trying to prove something here... She's useful either way, even if its just because of some mysterious ability developed through no fault of her own.)_

Nakano made her way closer and closer to the clearing, where Kihara was engaging the boy she had yet to sucker punch and his annoying silent bitch. Edie narrowed her gaze with contempt. She wanted to smack his face right in, so far with her fist that his own face prolapsed. 

_(But alas, here I am playing the role of suicide bomber! There's got to be some other way I can be of use then this... We should be escaping, not counterattacking!)_

Before she could do anything however, she immediately saw this big burly guy carrying the kunoichi running towards them, the girl tossing rocks which the man converted into spear-like projectiles with his ninjutsu. This was her chance! Looks like it was going to be a suicide mission anyway. 

The girls had already deduced that the Black were aiming to kill them as part of their mission, and were more than likely determined not to fail.
​
_Kihara - Bulldogging
_
It was laughable how the two tried their hardest to get an upper hand on him, even attacking as a duo. They tried to sandwich him with their attack, but he simply cartwheeled over them, using the boy's shoulder as a stand. The moment his hand disconnected from the battle-hungry genin, a red arrow was left in its place. 

Now this was the interesting part. For the next ten seconds or so, his movement speed was decreased by 60x. He was moving in slow motion. Even breathing felt like it took hours, and his mind would be left feeling confused and sick since it was experiencing two rates of time at once. 

Upon landing, he stylishly whipped a blade from his pouch and lunged in to finish the job. 

Upping his kill count was the whole reason he took missions like these.​


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 5, 2014)

*Zell Kazama
The Most Eligible Bachelorette vs The Old Dried Up Spinsta*

Zell didn?t have very long to wash up after cooking the majority of the dinner his team and the rest of the hot springs inn guests would have. He wasn?t really in a particular rush as Zell had a problem eating his cooking in front of other people. The experience was akin to being an actor and watching yourself on TV it was all a teensy bit awkward, and it?s not like pearly flowed youngster needed anymore awkwardness. Zell joined the others sans hairnet and salmon pink apron, shedding his warrior?s armor his bravado dissipated.

"Wow, all this food! Zell, you're amazing!"

Ryoko?s complimentary tone and bright smile caused Zell?s cheeks to get a bit rosy. If he were a bit more suave he?d had been able to say something back but he just nodded and gave the compulsory generic response. 

?Thank you!? He was exuberant and actually smiling as he said it and took a seat in between Asami and Ryoko. It just seemed natural to sit next to the only one who had really acknowledged him coming into the room. Ryoko was really quite a nice girl, he knew that they were teammates but maybe they would like his food and become friends with him. Zell would write to Dee and Zee about visiting him and maybe they could all hang out as a group.

?So Edi?? The maven of slackery was also the remarkably unremarkable guy you ignore when someone better showed up. Zell needn?t see where Edie was going as she sat up and basically walked through him as if he were some kind of apparition as she was en route to something bigger and better. The guy Edie got up and plopped down next to was a lean yolked up guy, his looks were ruggedly handsome, and he radiated the kind of confidence that Zell would not be able to amass in 10 lifetimes. She sashayed, a gait full of fierce sexiness that was not found on girls, but women. The way she batted her eyelashes at him, the tracing of her fingers, and the accentuating of her bountiful bosom, this was the story of Zell?s life.

The thing about Miss Kazama?s baby boy was that he was the guy you flirted with to get babysits your younger sibling while you stuck off and hooked up with your cad of a boyfriend. The fact that Edie no longer desired to give him the same amount of attention she did on the way here, well what was the point of harping? It sucked but guys like Zell didn?t get the girls, guys like tall, blonde, and handsome did. 

?What?s wrong pup? Realize that those little bitches found a meatier bone to fight over??

Asami said it with a faux friendliness as if she were playfully making fun of people she been friends with since the academy, but the words were tinted by a slight condescension that Zell picked up on. There was no doubt about it, she was being a bitch on purpose,  her words had been designed to cut through him like kunai, however she didn?t realize whom she was dealing with or what she had done.

?He is a pretty good looking dude. I wonder why you don?t care that he?s giving more attention to the younger girls. Asami, you wouldn?t be in denial that you?re in your old washed up spinster stage??

Ryoko almost choked on a piece of zucchini as she was filled with laughter and horror at what Zell said to Asami. Meanwhile Asami just sat their her mouth agape at the fact that a kid whose nose turned into bloody waterfall at the sight of boobs would insult a Chuunin so brazenly. Truth be told he was getting a bit miffed at the constant attempts to isolate the group from each other so it was time for him to get some shots in of his own. Asami?s hand drifted over to her steak knife, she was pondering whether to just stab Zell right there.

?It?s kind of weird that you being a Chuunin don?t acknowledge or introduce us to the guy who is obviously a shinobi and way too old to be a Genin.?

Before Asami could say anything more the first course was placed in front of all of them. This was the cucumber avocado salad on seaweed and miso soup with shitake mushroom and tofu.

?Lucky for you, pup, I?m hungry and your cooking doesn?t look half bad. You may very well be the most eligible bachelorette of this entire group.? 

Regaining her composure she brought her hand over to the bowl of soup and began to slurp, glowering threateningly at Zellous.​


----------



## Serp (Apr 5, 2014)

Chaos Theory said:


> *[Konohagakure, Streets]*​
> [Life as a Ninja Part Deux,Meeting New People V]​
> "Nope, not a freak at all, you should totally get a cape and eye mask! You can be Super Bat Ninja!" is exclaimed as visions of Otori in cape and cowl danced through her head. He would prowl the darkness of Konoha and nab the bad guys and serve them a justice sandwich of fist and feet. Her day dream of the man kicking much ass is cut short  and she brings a finger to her lips. He _was_ a ninja right? Up to this point he'd not mentioned being one. But now she had said he was. But was it right or was she wrong...
> 
> ...



[YOUTUBE]NHYfqH2ge3c[/YOUTUBE]
_*Bat Ninja*_​
A super Bat Ninja, the words rolled through Otori's head, that would be pretty cool to be a bat based ninja, maybe even sign a contract with the bats. 
"Well i am already a ninja, I do focus more on Taijutsu and Genjutsu, I guess a bat is a pretty good fit. I'll take that under consideration. "

Otori closed his eyes and thought over what it would be like to be a bat ninja, he would run and jump through the night sky, through smoke and darkness and overall be boss as fuck. In speaking to Suzume he had already decided a new plan in his life. But to be a ninja he also had to be able to attack, and really he was ok at Ninjutsu, but that could only go so far, he may need practice alot harder and try and learn more or get a weapon. He looked at Suzume, she was a samurai after all, maybe something could come of it. 

"Lunch ok..." He said as he was being dragged away, and they they stopped and asked him where to go. Surely if she had no idea where to go she shouldn't have been moving at all.

"I know a ramen place, is ramen ok?" He asked her apprehensively. Due to another effect of his synesthesia, food always came with a hint of the chakra's that consistuted to it, be it from living animals, dead plants or even the chef itself, it provided an extra flavour to the food. One he knew only he really could taste and was unsure if others would appriciate the food as much as he if they couldn't taste the deeper parts that he could.


----------



## Laix (Apr 5, 2014)

_Edie Nakano_
FIRST ARC: MISSION​ 
​ 
Ryoko, while seated, gripped the ends of her chair and shuffled herself over closer to Zell. He needn't worry, she wasn't trying to mind control him into one of her minions through sexless sex like Edie was. _Rather_, it was to discuss Edie's mind control of her minions through sexless sex.

"Psst... Zell... Zell!"

She nudged him a few times before finally getting his attention. To make it look as natural as possible at this small dining table, she began to pick and nibble at her food while talking.

"I take it you've noticed Edie. I overheard your conversation. Well..."

Suddenly, they were transported to a board room from a distant Shinobi War. Ryoko was dressed in high-honours military commander uniform while Zell was her ready-to-die soldier carefully listening to her speech.

She smacked down a blueprint map of the inn followed by mugshots of Edie Nakano and this stranger on the round table. 

"Edie Nakano is suspected of using her cow udders to try and entice men away from me! I-I mean, from the uh, general public. We. Need. To. Annihilate. The. Operation. _*DO YOU UNDERSTAND, ZELL PLEASE-EXCUSE-ME-BUT-I-DON'T-KNOW-YOUR-LAST-NAME?*_"

Their illusion was shattered by the one-sided laughter between Edie and her 'companion'. He looked like he just wanted to enjoy his meal, but she kept nudging and bothering him with her breasts. She was even shouting out really cheesy and cringe-worthy flirt lines such as:

"Wooooah! I didn't order hot dog~!"

He even spilled just a little speck of food down his chest, yet Edie was bursting into fits of presumably fake laughter.

"Hohohohohohohohohohoho! You're so funny! Wow stop I'm going to be hurting to much to eat my food!" Remarked Edie as she kept her attention on the steak rather than the barely touched vegetable medley brushed to her side.

Ryoko turned to her soldier with a murky glare. "You see Zell? _You see?_"​


----------



## Serp (Apr 5, 2014)

BringerOfChaos said:


> *Heikin Akimichi*
> 
> It appeared that Akai had taken Heikin's joke seriously. There was no way in hell a cat was possessed by some sort of pedofieler... The only ninja capable of that were the Yamanaka clan, but he was still being skeptical. Regardless of whatever this was, this was both his and Akai's only lead. He jumped down following his peer, and the two walked towards the warehouse.
> 
> "So an Akimichi and socially inept girl walk into a warehouse... Oh have you heard this joke already?" He stated this and then followed it up with small laughter. This was it... This was the moment of truth. All they had to do is enter the warehouse. "I'll go first." Heikin stated, he became much more serious. Opening the door he was met with pitch black, due to the fact the warehouse had no lighting whatsoever. However there was one thing that he knew for sure. "Ugh this place smells like shit. What the fuck died?"



Akai raised her eyebrow at Helkin, "Social inept huh, coming from the chubby guy to the girl who is actually quite popular, what was unless you weren't referring to me and another Akimichi had a bad experience in a warehouse." She giggled lightly.  

She could almost feel Helkin's growing weariness of her, but also a slight growing trust, and that was enough to get the job done at least.

The door opened into a dark warehouse, the smell wafting out did indeed smell like death. 
"Akimichi! Have you got any ways of generating light?" She asked looking around, she could feel the intend of the cat in the room, just not locate where exactly it was coming from. That was worrying.

"Should we enter?" She asked Helkin, she wasn't scared, more curious but it was still they type of situation that you had to watch out for danger and she was on alert for that.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Apr 5, 2014)

*Suzume|Genin|Konohagakure*

*[Konohagakure, Streets]*​
[Life as a Ninja Part Deux,Meeting New People VI]​
 "Nope, never had Ramen before. Buuuuuut ~ I'm willing to give it a try!" is exclaimed her stomach growling for them to just get there. Suzume looked down and kind of blushed.  "Sorry about that, mom says I'm a growing girl and my stomach talks a lot." She sticks her tongue out just a bit as she started to walk again while still holding on to Otori's hand. She stops a second time,  "Maybe I should let you lead." is said as she let go. Otori takes the lead and the two walk down the street. 

_- Ramen Ichiraku_

Ichiraku was famous back in the day, now it's the biggest Ramen Restaurant in Konoha, no longer a bar it sits people in a building that isn't quite over the top but very nice. Near the front of the establishment, by the door a bar is built into the wall. o harken back to the roots of the business and treat people to what it was like by proxy for the business back then. This is where Otori and Suzume end up. The girl sets at the bar and spins in place waiting for a waitress or waiter to serve them. It takes a few moments, the place was busy, but soon a young girl walks up to them from behind a dark curtain that separated the back of the bar from the hall that led into the back and the kitchen.   

​

"May I take your orders?"

is asked. Suzume grins ear to ear and slams a wad of cash on the counter.  "Everything on the menu and anything my friend here wants!" is exclaimed while a hint of drool clung to the side of her lips ~


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 5, 2014)

*Zell Kazama
The Ballad of Zellous Kazama's Romantic Life
*
As Zell?s military garb poofed into the ley lines of imagination he was back at dinner with Ryoko. She wanted his help in ending the reign of terror that was Edie and her lady humps that made all the boys jump. The irony of the meeting in Ryoko?s imaginary war room was what broke their shared fantasy. It was Edie being really charmless and terrible; to be blunt she was acting like a douche and the hunkasaurus she was lusting after didn?t really acknowledge her existence. It was form of poetic justice as Zell felt that all of those girls who had used him to further their own means, their sins now hoisted onto Edie?s sizable chest.

?Look, Ryoko.? He pointed rather obviously at Edie and the ruggedly handsome man who was trying to indulge in Zell?s cooking. 

This time Ryoko and Zell were transported to a dimly lit room with a projector screen. Zell stood in front of Ryoko with a dress shirt, slacks, and a really smart looking pair of classes. In his left hand Zell held a pointer stick and his right a clicker.

?You see where I come from I can sniff thirstiness. I see guys act like they?ve been walking in the Suna deserts and at the sight of the first hot girl they run over like she?s an oasis, little do they know she?s a cactus. I?ve been one of those jacks before.?

Zell hit the clicker and pointed at the screen as the picture of a red headed girl popped up on the screen with the name, ?Anba?, written in bold.

?This girl said I was really nice and she wanted to get to know me, she invited me over to dinner to meet her family. She cozied up to me and acted very affectionate to me. Her parents said they were happy she was seeing a nice boy like me. I left thinking we were an item?when I approached her the next day she said thank you and that her parents didn?t like most of the guys she dated because they were all ?bad boys?.?

*CLICK*

?This is Teifuani.? Zell pointed to the screen as a brown haired girl who somewhat resembled Ryoko except without the Hyuuga?ness.

?I had a pretty severe crush on this girl? it was her birthday and I went on a pretty dangerous mission to get her a special kind of seashell that you make into a necklace. I gave it to her and thought it was the start of a great new friendship. She invited me over to her house.?

Zell adjusted his glasses as he looked down, his eyes obscured by darkness.

?I got to her house and her parents weren?t home. She had me sit down and put on the TV while she went to go ?do something?. I waited on the couch for about a half hour before her siblings pelted me with water balloons. There was a note saying she needed me to babysit while she did something, but she really meant someone. Her siblings were terrible, but she knew I wouldn?t just leave kids all alone.?

The scholarly looking youth sat got down on bended knee next to Ryoko, not too close to invade her personal space but close enough to look her in the eyes so she could understand the place he was speaking from.

*GEAR SHIFT*

?As my pathetic stories have shown, I?ve known girls like Edie my entire life. They pretend, well no, they try they?re best to be nice to you but the truth is that I?m a means to an end. You two needed a new thing to fight over and it was nice to sort of have friends in a new place. I?m not upset about it because it?s just the way the flow works, just like the flow is working right now.?

Zell poked his thumb at Edie who was draping her sizable milk shakers on the stranger?s muscled arm.

?That guy is Teifuani and Anba, while Edie Nakano is Zellous Kazama. By the way, my name is on the menu??​


----------



## Bringer (Apr 5, 2014)

*Heikin Akimichi*

Heikin smirked, where did that come from? So it appeared she had a sense of humor after all. His mind quickly tried to formulate a response, but nothing came up. This bothered the Akimichi, he had a reputation of being the most wittiest asshole ever in existence to keep. 

He heard her question asking if he was able to generate light. "Yep. The Akimichi has the ability to produce light out of nowhere. Let me just pull out the lamp I keep in my ninja pouch." He replied sarcastically, all in good humor of course. 

Heikin wouldn't really admit it, but he was actually a bit creeped out. However he wasn't really one to convey emotions, he usually hid it behind a wall of apathy or confidence. "Hell yeah we should go in there." He took one step in and felt like he stepped on something. "What the fuck is that." He quickly stepped backwards. 

With no light present it was impossible to tell what it was, but suddenly as if the pair's prayers with answered a small light appeared in the warehouse. A match that had been lit, and it dimly illuminated the room. Due to the source of light the thing Heikin stepped on could be identified as a carcass. More specifically a cat carcass. 

As for the person who lit the match, it was a malnourished looking man with a sick grin on his face. He was wearing nothing but what appeared to be boxers and maybe socks, and a small mattress could be seen next to the man. It was hard to tell due to the dim lighting, but it sort of looked like he was eying Akai, as if he was trying to undress her with his mind. 

"No need to be afraid little one, you're in for a good time." The man licked his lips before blowing out the match. From previous observations Heikin noticed he was holding something with his other hand, possibly a weapon.  Quick footsteps and heavy breathing could be heard as the man approached the duo.

Heikin's response to this was to nope the fuck out of there. The two were at the disadvantage here. Without saying anything he grabbed Akai, and pulled her arm as he ran outside. "We're not saying inside a dark warehouse with that creepy ass friend! If we're going to kick his ass, we're doing it outside!"


----------



## Laix (Apr 5, 2014)

_Edie Nakano_​ FIRST ARC: MISSION


​After sitting through a presentation on Zell's unfortunately sad love life, Ryoko tucked into the next course on the menu with a sharp glare keeping track of every breath Edie takes from across the table.

"Please, please, please! I need room for _your_ desert later on! Hehe~" 

Ryoko slammed her cutlery down on the table and cupped her hand over her mouth to stop the incoming sick from spewing out. As it has been for the past ten minutes, Edie was making one sided conversation and trying desperately to grasp the hunk's attention. She didn't realise she was essentially getting a taste of her own medicine. Ryoko couldn't count on a wall how many times the girl had done this to boys - even _lesbians_.

After a period of silence, the guy finally spoke up in his defense.

"Look, you don't even know my name. I'm not interested in you or any girl."

Edie gasped in shock. "Oh dear god, you're not gay are you? I have no problem with that, I'm completely liberal! I wouldn't mind a threesome actually---"

Who knew Ryoko could be utterly pleased at watching a girl get her heart crushed while also having her own heart crushed.

"No, I'm not gay. I just don't have time for a girlfriend. Now can you stop coming on to me?"

Not one to take a direct hint, Edie persisted. "Did you say 'come on to me?' Well, only if we can wash it off later! Hohohohohohohohoho!"

If there was one thing unattractive about the busty, blue-eyed blonde it was her irritating laugh. Her voice was so feminine and cute, yet her laugh was almost burly.

The unnamed man finished his meal and moved on to the next course. Edie looked at her own food, reminded that she hadn't eaten a thing despite being starving hungry. She was planning one eating - eating a lot of food, but seeing a chance to court a new bodyguard meant that her stomach would have to go empty in the name of making a lasting impression.

Seems like it wasn't worth the trade off. He cared even less for her than he did before.

She thought for a moment about what he said and realised she didn't know his name. How would she be able to dish out commands without a name? 

"Well... Okay, what's your name? It's 'Four', isn't it?" 

The man flinched at the mention of 'four', the first sign of an emotion that didn't correlate with boredom all evening.

"Why 'Four'?" He asked, putting his food down.

"Because of that tattoo on your neck. It's kinda cute when guys get their own name tattooed on them!"

Said no-one ever.

"You was looking?"

Her face suddenly flushed red just like their first encounter.

"U-Umm... No! N-No, I wasn't staring or anything at your long, naked neck..."

Ryoko couldn't even swallow a glass of water without feeling the need to gag herself with a spoon. This was the worst date she'd ever witnessed. They had zero chemistry in her non-biased opinion for the girl she despises.

The man let out a sigh and carried on with his meal. Feeling temporarily defeated, the Nakano went back to her original seat and sat with her legs crossed, slouching slightly in the chair.

After a short moment of nibbling on her nails and staring into space, Edie turned to Zell with a small smile and oodles of cuteness.

"Say Zell, thanks for cooking! It's delicious."

"You haven't even touched it!" The Hyuga blurted, drawing the attention of her team. "No matter how much weight you try to lose, you're going to have an extra 300KG from your udders so you may as well stop starving yourself."

"You're just jealous that hunky over there hasn't paid any attention to you!" 

Ryoko let out an exasperated sigh and just stared at Edie. She just stared. She didn't know what to do with this girl anymore.​


----------



## Laix (Apr 5, 2014)

_Mikoto Kuzushi_
KONOHA SHOPPING DISTRICT​
Mikoto was _beyond_ shocked. 

This girl who looked like she could win the sympathy vote on a talent contest on her pathetic personality and weak appearance alone had actually _struck_ her.

The pain was mild, forming a red mark on her moisturised cheeks. 

"Fine, you got me there. Since I unfairly hit you, I'll allow you to get a free punch on me."

"You say that as if I need your permission!" 

She raised her right palm, facing it towards this very brave child. A flicker of green soon became a fuzz of electrons dancing microscopically. To the human eye, it was an orb-like neon green glow. The heat emitted from her palm was like touching a red hot oven.

"Tell me sweetie, should I blow your brains out in this niche little cafe or should we take this somewhere else?" With her free hand, she pressed her index finger against her lips and pondered into the sky for a moment. "Or, and this is a big maybe since I may not be in the giving mood, I'll give you mercy after you apologise from the bottom of your heart. What's it going to be honey?"
​


----------



## Chaos Theory (Apr 5, 2014)

*Suzume|Genin|Konohagakure*

*[Konohagakure, Liquid Time]*​
[Sensei Gina's New Regiment! Pt. III]​
With a fire freshly lit under her Suzume plants her left foot firmly in the Konoha soil. An air of absolute confidence hung about her and she wipes sweat from her brow  with a thumb as she looked toward the Village. She _was_ going to do it. That Ice Cream was as good as hers. Her body tenses in anticipation. Her tongue rolls over her lips so she can smack her lips hungrily her goal was in sight and she was ready. 

-crunch, munch, crunch-

Suzume falls face first back into the dirt,  "Are we going anywhere? I'm running out of snacks" Daiki complains dropping the spent bag of Vinegar and Salt chips.  "You really know how to ruin a moment don't you!?" Suzume huffs sitting back up on her knees. Her eyes watered, this was going to be impossible.  "I don't feel us moving!" Gina speaks up from behind her magazine. Suzume dries her eyes and rubbed her nose clean. With pouting lips she stands as a candy wrapper hits the ground. With a grunt she steps forward but as with the first sets of attempts she only drags mud up behind her. Snorting fury Suzume steps again and again and again. Nothing, the combined weight of everything seemed to be too much for the young girl.

 "It seems that you really don't want that ice-cream" 

Snorting Suzume stumbles to her knees trying to move the weight. Her skin tone turning a shade of red akin to a beet as she clawed at the ground with her hands. Hunks of the ground are torn and thrown away. Still nothing _no ice-cream!_ the mental lash snapped in Suzume's mind. _no ice-cream!_ again the whip cracks. Reaching out Suzume's back arcs and her body contorts as she struggles against the weight that held her back. In her building rage her skin turned almost crimson from anger.  "ICE CREAM!" is roared as small jets of flame are snorted from her nostrils. Daiki's eyes widen as two of his cookies roll off his stomach. Reaching for them and missing he sees the ground coming toward him as the girl's back arched almost to a breaking point.

Something had to give and finally its the ground. Her foot digs a deep crater as she starts to move forward. It was just a little bit. But it was all the girl needed. Again the tire slowly moves. Step by step. Inch by inch as Suzume grabbed at the air it moved and a ditch is dug by the tire that trailed behind her. Gina looked up sighed.  "At this rate we'll never reach the store by one, are you not motivated?" is asked. 

* "DOUBLE CHOCOLATE!!!!!!!!"*​
Is roared her legs take longer strides now, the speed was picking up. Gina looked up and smiled vilely as the wind is caught in her hair. This girl was amazing, she was going to make her even more amazing.  "How you holding up Akimichi?" is asked. The large Genin looked to the Jonin. Sweat beaded on his face. He was either getting motion sickness or heart burn. His face turned a bit white,  "I'm okay" he replies softly, _ 'Don't let her hurt me'_ is mouthed. The Kunoichi shakes her head. Fear could have been part of it too. Pulling the magazine back up she enjoys the breeze as Suzume's movement was actually quick enough to offer one. 

Looking in the distance people look to the forest and the large dust cloud that seemed to be coming their way. It was low at first, but they start to make out a voice.  "Chocolate, Chocolate, Chocolate, Chocolate, Chocolate, Chocolate, Chocolate, Chocolate, Chocolate, Chocolate, Chocolate, Chocolate!" the word was just repeated and repeated as the image of a young girl towing something comes into view. One man pulls a hand to cover his eyes from the sun. "What is that?" he asks. Then the rumbling starts. "STAMPEDE!" a woman screams. "Stampede? Stampede of what? Nothing big enough around here to stampede." is expressed "Run!" is shouted as Suzume rumbled back into the village.  "Left turn and ... ... ... ... NOW!" 

 "Chocolate, Chocolate, Chocolate, Chocolate, Chocolate, Chocolate, Chocolate, Chocolate, Chocolate, Chocolate, Chocolate, Chocolate!"

Debris is whipped about as the tire Gina is sitting in lifts up to one side. The Jonin pulls her robes to one side so her twins don't escape all the while keeping her eyes  tracing the words as she is drawn behind her work horse.   "You can stop now" Gina states speaking loud enough to get over Suzume's incessant chanting. Smoke blows pass the girl leaving people in shock and awe as the girl is bumped by the tire and pushed several more yards forward. They missed the front door of the Sake shop thanks to the slide. Gina didn't mind though and looks to the sun. Suzume did it. It wasn't quite one yet. Close, but the girl earned her treat. That is, if she makes it to the end of the day. Putting her read down she glances up to Suzume.

Daiki had already hopped from his seat dropping another candy wrapper as he did. He walked across the street to the general store to stock back up. Suzume stood almost hunched over her knees breathing in heavily. Her fist touch one another with each breath as she looked side to side. Her eyes were almost crazed and she kept chanting chocolate. Gina's lips twists. It reminded her of a movie she saw.   "I'll be out in a bit Suzume." Gina looked again, she was almost worried. But this was a Sake run and nothing was going to deter her. The bell chimes behind her as she entered the store. "Welcome back Ms. Kurihara. I left the store room open in anticipation of your arrival."

_-Later_

Gina walked from the store, two of the clerks behind walking behind her.   "You can situate them in the tire for me" her eyes dart around as she speaks. She was looking for Suzume whom was no where to be seen. She folds her arms under her bosom and looks toward the general store. A crowd had gathered. Her eyes narrowed and she smacked her lips.   "Thank you" is uttered as she vanished in the Body Flicker.

Reappearing across the street she wades through the crowd. In the center of the crowd an open space is come upon, setting in the empty space was both Daiki and Suzume. Daiki was as usual eating some junk food. The crowd was there for Suzume however. She sat happily eating on a bag of ... nails? The store owner was selling nails to people for the girl to eat at inflated prices.   "Ahem" the Kunoichi appears next to the man.   "Taking advantage of my student are we?" the man freezes and a worried, nervous smile crosses his lips. He turns slowly toward Gina who was staring death at him. Not daggers or swords or other deadly weapons. The reaper himself. "Nu-no, I... I.. yes?" his voice grew smaller and smaller until it was a squeak. He dropped his bag of nails and held his hands up defensively. "Please don't kill me.. I'll share!" he offers shaking the stack of cash at her. 

Gina's eyes narrow on the stack of bills. She snatches it from the man. Her fingers thumb through it and takes a little more than half. Shoving the remainder into the man's hands she turns and walks toward Suzume while stuffing the money between her tits.   "Ready to go?" she asks stopping next to the girl. Suzume nods chomping on another nail. ~


----------



## Fagaoftheeastflames (Apr 5, 2014)

Tenzu Memori

Comrade of the Forgotten Plains​
As I said my introduction, I saw the reactions of my companions. Qualia could not believe the words I say; I felt that Qualia was lost in thought, trying to understand my introduction. My sensei looked at me, with eyes of interest. I felt awkward when the sensei looked at me but I think that she knows that I?m lying with my introduction, I know that my introduction was vey, but I can?t trust someone who I just meet with the truth of who I am and what happened to me. Not yet?

?Yes. That would be all.?

The sensei sighs when she said those words.

?Well if that's all there is than I guess we may..."
Qualia interrupted the Kujo?s sentence with a loud roar, louder than any drums, she screamed.

"Hey! Not so fast Sensei! You're part of this team too, so that means you have to tell about yourself as well."

I covered my ears when she screamed those words. With pain in my ears I looked at Qualia, she had a demonic like grin that showed most of her teeth. I felt disturbed when I looked at her grin.

?You're right Qualia.?

Kujo said with a sigh, when I looked at Kujo she had a forced like smile. I feel like that she was never going to say her introduction from the very beginning, even thought she was the one of the idea of the introducing each other.

 ?Well as you both know I'm Kujo Kategiri, Jonin of Hoshigakure and your sensei. I like protecting those who have accepted as one of their own and my beloved husband. I don't like my stomach... My hobby is to play Irensei, mostly with my husband as well. As for my goal, I'm going to keep that to myself."
At first glance, Kujo looks like an independent woman, but that was not the case. I noticed that Kujo loved her husband, but what sparked my interest was that she mentions her stomach. I find it illogical that she mentions her stomach, but there?s might be a story behind her mentioning her stomach but I?ll ask her later on when we trust each other.

"Well kids as ninja's we have to serve and protect our village. Sense we already got to know each other a bit we can move to what's next on our list. You might think this is sudden but we've been already put on a mission that must set out to accomplish. I'm expecting from both of you to do your best."

My eyes opened wide when hearing that we had a mission to do.  I felt intrigued and thought to myself, what was the objective of the mission, and why assemble a team for it? My mind wonders about the mission and the objective of set mission. So for the sake of knowing about the mission I opened my mouth and with a small creepy like smile I said.

?So? what do we have to do for this mission??


----------



## Olivia (Apr 5, 2014)

*Kirisaki Shinkō
Acceptance and Venting*

My fists tightened as I witnessed her hand nearing my cheek. I knew her blow would be more painful than mine had been. However, just looking at her face I could tell she had more devious plans. Another piece of evidence that showed this was the fact that she was raising her hand rather slowly. 

"You say that as if I need your permission!" 

 Her hand placed itself near my cheek, and as I had thought she didn't go in for a punch. I took a deep breath, knowing whatever she was going to do was going to be painful. I looked to her hand, as some form of green light formed and illuminated her hand. But that hadn't been what caught my attention. It was the immense heat coming from her palm. Whatever this was, it would leave a pretty serious burn if allowed contact.

_drip_

As a single droplet of water had hit my hand. No, it wasn't water, it was sweat. Why was I sweating? I hadn't been exposed to the heat long enough to cause me to sweat. But why? Was I naturally scared? Why should I be? There's no consequence to being burned, being beaten up, or even dying as life has no purpose. So why was I scared?

I shook my head lightly, while gripping my fists tighter. I _asked_ for this, whatever is going to happen to me is going to be because of my own administration. For that reason I should not be scared. So if that is the case then why am I sweating? I didn't have long enough to think before she spoke again:

"Tell me sweetie, should I blow your brains out in this niche little cafe or should we take this somewhere else?" 

My eyes widened, I truly was scared - I suppose scared for my own life. But why? Did I truly love living a pointless life? Would death not end my boredom? Why did I cling to life so fondly? Maybe it's the adventure of finding the truth that is pushing me to want to continue - yes, that must be it, nothing more. 

"Or,  and this is a big maybe since I may not be in the giving mood, I'll  give you mercy after you apologise from the bottom of your heart. What's  it going to be honey?"

This final comment pissed me off. Like hell I'm going to let her do whatever she wants to do with me. If I was going to be beat, burned, or even killed, I was going to choose the location. But before I could speak, we were interrupted by the waitress.
*
"Your coffees are ready."*

She said with a smile on her face. I didn't dare move from this spot, and instead, quickly sized this women up. She was obviously stronger and older than me, but I might have the advantage in speed. Without hesitation, I spoke: 

"Let's not trash this establishment, we should take this outside."

I ducked, swipping my coffee off of the waitress' tray, and threw it at the women. I knew I wasn't getting out of this after that, but I felt I might as well do my best to piss her off if I wanted this to be intertaining. As soon as I released the cup I ran outside, knowing that there was a high chance she would follow. ​


----------



## Cjones (Apr 5, 2014)

*LT/Hisashi/Konoha/Uchiha Compound*

_Uchiha Compound. Ugh_

"Thanks for helping me youngin. An o-old lady like me n-needs all the-the help she c-can g-get." An elder woman thanked me a stutter in her voice and a very serene smile. Her skin was crater town, like pot holes in the streets, she looked like she could crumble into dust just my touching her. Visible liver spots covered the very top of her balding head. Though the little hair she did have seemed unusually thick and healthy...in fact it wasn't even grey, jet black in fact. 

For something so trivial I found myself very intrigued.

"No problem at all ma'am." I responded.

Her smile just seemed to grow even larger. 

"You?re such a p-pretty thing Hisashi dear.? I?ve seen this old lady around a lot, so it was pretty much a common thing with me helping her out. Sweet old thing she was. I ended up walking her home, stopping just before the entrance of where she was supposed to go. 

?Oh dear, still not coming in?? Ah, always worried. Both you and old, the women are always worried about me in one form or another. 

?I thought I could, but I?ll give it another try in a few hours.? There was a bit of nervousness in my voice, odd for me. I was master of machismo, a doctor of thugnomics, so something this like this should have been simply right? Eh, not really. This particular place I stood outside of? The Uchiha compound and I found extremely difficult to enter even with all the svelte I had. 

?You know time waits for n-no dearie. Wait too long and you?ll regret never having d-done it.? I waved goodbye to the old thing as she retreated back into the compound. Ugh, how right she was, but it was so much harder than that. I just couldn?t bring myself to go inside that place. It?s pretty much been on a weekly basis that I?ve strolled on by here feigning going in, only to stop and turn back around or even just stand and stare inside.  It seemed like this was going to be the same as all the other days.

?Whhhhhhhhhhhhy can I do anything else but when it comes to this I completely wuss out. This will not look good on my man card. Ugh.? I complained before leaning against a steel wall, head done and one arm supporting myself. An aura of sullenness over me. 

God, I totally suck right now.​


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 6, 2014)

*Uchiha Akaya*

Leaf-head​
"Ak-kun, hurry up!! Dad will get mad if we are late." and so she says, something easy to spout when you are not the one holding onto ten bags full of clothes, weapons and food that she coudl have eaten before deciding to go back home. I clench my teeth and of course, the impulse of giving her a good one because of how tactless she is, not that I am better but she is the Uchiha Princess, couldn?t she act a bit more in consideration of her position? We have been out for most part of the morning and I have been dragged around the whole village by this stupid wench. 

Just in case you wonder, no, I?m not completely healed yet. My left arm is still recovering and as such, it?s still bandaged. Obviously I have progressed a little though. Only remaining things that can tell i am injured besides my arm is the bandage around my head covering only my forehead and the eyepatch covering my left eye. I let out a sigh of relief once I get to grasp the sight of the doors at the entrance of the Uchiha Compound. Once I leave the princess at home, I plan on going straight to my bed and sleep; I?ve accomplished a couple of D-rank missions lately so I should be able to rest at least for today.

"Huh? Isn?t that Hisashi-senpai?!"Then I heard the princess saying some weird name and running towards the entrance of the compound. As I raise my head, I can see in the distance a green head...Yes, green...Is that even a person, I mean what is that hair made of? Grass? Only thing i can say is that he better doesn?t get near of the princess. "OOoooi, senpai!!!" she calls for him. Where could she have known that guy? the street? a mission? the academy? yeah, most likely it was the academy. He looks like the same sort of fool who surrounded her the times I went to pick her up at that place.

Speeding up the pace I catch up with my black-haired headache. She is very excited and that kinda gets on my nerves; get a hold of yourself already gal! He is just another...I look at him carefully trying to find anything that tells me what the heck he is...yeah, another genin. Seriously, what?s up with her and this leaf-head?

"mmm...princess?"I call for her but she blatantly ignores my voice. You little...okay I gotta calm down.

"Look, Ak-kun! This is Hisashi senpai, what are you doing here? You came to visit me? C?mmon let?s go inside!!"she said completely hyper. I hate when she gets like this, so damn annoying.

"SO..."I call for them before anything else happens."What is leafhead-kun doing here?"I say it, of course I won?t be calling him by his name, only people who have gained some of my respect are called by their first names by me. My tone seems to be hostile? well, that?s the idea.


----------



## Cjones (Apr 6, 2014)

*Hisashi/Konoha/Uchiha Compound*

I hadn't moved from my spot in the last hour. As still as stone, sullen, leaned up against the wall by the compound?s opening. The place was a bit livelier now, people coming and going. It would only be a matter of time before people began to find me standing her, looking pathetic, suspicious and start asking questions. 

?Alright let?s do it.? I slapped my face, one for each hand, deciding to not waste any more time. My eyes darted from place to place examining the surroundings I began to take a step, to cross the line, into this place until suddenly?.

"OOoooi, senpai!!!"

?You _can?t_ be cereal right now?? Of all the people who had to see me right now, at this very moment, it just _had_ to be her. What the hell did I do to deserve this? Did I piss in a higher beings breakfast and now they?re having their sadistic moment of fun? Maybe if I ignore her she?ll assume I?m the wrong per-too late, she was upon me. The young pestering voice belonged to Uchiha Manami, the clan called her princess. Now you may be asking how an elite of the Uchiha clan was on such good terms with me. Well, let?s say we use to meet on metal ground away from here.

?Well, well, well, Manami-kun you have no idea how utterly surprised I am to see you here, unfortunately.? Whispering the last part. 

?"Look, Ak-kun! This is Hisashi senpai, what are you doing here? You came to visit me? C?mmon let?s go inside!!" 

Ak-kun? Who the hell is that?

?Who the hell is Ak-kun? A pet?? I found myself wondering before actually realizing that, surprise, there was another person there with her.

"What is leaf-head-kun doing here?"  Leaf-head? Really? I can?t even describe how shitty his tone was when he said. Clearly he was burning, burning so bad.

?Ah, you must be her new bodyguard huh? They sure know how to pick?em for you huh?? Her guards where always like this, but this was just the beginning. Typically when they found out who I was, it only got worse, but I'll make sure that doesn't happen. 

?But it seems like they picked this one ripe and fresh from the tree. The need of ointment for the anus is particularly strong with this new guard. It?s alright though man, I was like you once.? I pointed both my hands at him, in a gun sign, while giving him a nod of approval. 

?It?ll be alright, you got me??

*Yusetsu*

Yusetsu was ready to burst with pride as Satoshi gave him such a bright smile. But he could see hollowness of it, something he mentally noted to himself to do something about later, but he was still nonetheless extremely proud of the work he had done. 

 "Sensei, why is the entire nursing staff glaring daggers at you?"

?Well?? Their glares seemed to intensify from outside the room while Yusetsu moved around, sitting on the bed just in front of Satoshi. 

?You see my disciple, remember what I told you about sounds? How I can see them? Well women, like men, all have a tone; however, unlike with men a woman?s sound can vary significantly.? In order to further his explanation, so his young student could get the point, Yusetsu began to visualize with his hands. 

?You see with women their sound can jump out at you, like all in your face. It can be firm and smooth or soft and spongy. The latter being able to morph in a variety of ways.? As he explained, unknowingly, his hands outlined line the entire female. ?Some of their sounds are even svelte or flat and unrefined, subpar at best. But some people have a hard time accepting my opinion of the sound that exist within them, so I become a target of their scorn or dislike, but I matters not!? The glares only intensified as he exclaimed at the end. 

?When you?re able to truly understand and master the female sound, then nothing is unconquerable. I might also add, that some woman enjoy having their sound studied.? As he finished a few, a select few, of the nurses who walked past the room rather befuddled greeted Yusetsu warmly as they passed the door. Each one seemed to be rather shapely and doing pretty well for themselves in the cleavage department. 

?Take from this explanation, this piece of advice Sat. You can?t please all of them, but the ones you can please will forever remember you.?​


----------



## Bringer (Apr 6, 2014)

*Shurui Yamanaka*

The girl lied on the table as Otoroe preformed the mystical palm technique to heal all of her injuries. The bruises the covered her body began to fade, and the blood that was on her face had been properly wiped with a towel, as opposed to the piece of cloth Satoshi had given her. As Otoroe's medical treatment had ended, the girl sat up. Both the Yamanaka and her caretaker shared a moment of silence.

What had happened to the girl had already been discussed as she limped back inside the house. Batora upon seeing her accidentally dropped the vase he was polishing, and then immediately rushed the injured girl to Otoroe. After that Shurui tried to put the blame on herself, tried to convince Otoroe it wasn't the children fault, however that proved to be a waste of time. In the end Shurui simply told her everything, including Satoshi saving her.

The silence continued before being finally broken. "Shurui for now on Batora will be accompanying you when you go grocery shopping."  Despite her voice being soft and compassionate it was still a command from Otoroe. "They oughta throw the book at those children, so disrespectful."

Batora chimed in. "Indeed madam." His hand slowly moved to the patch on his right eye. "I oughta put them in one of my illusions."

"That's not necessary." Shurui replied, her eyes staring at her lap. Even now, even after the lesson Satoshi taught her, she didn't have it in her to see things in a different way. In fact what happened only an hour ago felt like a distant memory, slowly deteriorating like a dream.  _"I'm sorry Satoshi... I said I wouldn't but I did lose what I learned."_

"Shurui." Otoroe called out to the girl immediately getting her attention. The kunoichi looked up to meet her master in the eyes. She noticed everyday that Otoroe looked older and older, and with that sickness slowly killing her- No, she would not think about this. 


"Y-Yes?" She replied immediately as she was snapped back into reality.

Batora smirked as if he already knew what Otoroe would say. "I want you to participate in the Chunin exams. This is a request from a dying old hag." Otoroe just had to add in the last part. 

Shurui couldn't refuse. "Okay." It was settled just like that. However this would mean that the Yamanaka would have to get stronger.


----------



## Bringer (Apr 6, 2014)

*Hado Terumi*

The young shinobi ran inside the town with his travel backpack over his head in a frivolous attempt to protect him from the rain. He was drenched since he was traveling in the rain for the past hour, and his outfit was covered in mud due to him tripping so much. Regardless it seems like things were starting to look up since he was close to his destination. The young Terumi sighed, of course as soon as Kibishii agrees to kick up his training a notch, he gets a errand to run for him. 

Finally there it was, the weapon shop! The shop itself was pretty small, but behind it was a warehouse where they manufacture weapons. Hado watched as lighting flashed in the sky right above the shop. That's definitely not a bad omen at all. Seeing no reason to stay outside and continued to get drenched in water, the boy quickly ran inside. The boy released a sigh of relief as he was finally out of the rain. 

Upon entering the store there was a man behind a counter, and a young girl who was probably in her late teens sweeping. Upon seeing Hado, the girl began to freak out. The ivory haired boy was confused, but then noticed he had mud all over his shoes, and was getting water all over the floor. 

"I.JUST.CLEANED THERE!" The teen lifted up the broom and was going to attack Hado with it. The boy defensively put up his arms, but fortunately for him the man called her off. He sighed in relief... Were all woman crazy? 

Hado walked off to the counter, and pulled out a letter from his pocket which was soaking wet. He began to speak to the man behind the counter, he paused after each word to pant. "I'd-Like-Kibishii's-Order-Please."  He handed the man the letter with a card of authenticity, a letter from Kibishii, and payment. The man behind the register smiled and took the letter despite the fact it was soaking wet.

The man went into the back and came back with a scroll holding Kibishii's weapon. A scroll holding one of the weapons of the legendary seven swordsman. "Give Kibishii my regards." 

Suddenly the girl spoke up. "Oh hell no! Hell will freeze over if you think I'm cleaning his mess! You there!" The girl grabbed the ivory haired boy's ear. "You're cleaning this! You hear me!"

Hado winced. "Ow! Ow! Ow! Ow!" The girl began to pull with a bit more pressure.


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 6, 2014)

*Uchiha Akaya*

If someone were to give me a ryu for each time I?ve heard someone not liking the princess? behaviour I wouldn?t be living in the shitty house I live and instead, I would sleep every night in a mansion almost as big as Ryoga-sama?s. Yeah, I heard leaf-head-kun, and being honest i kinda understand; this girl can be a complete pain in the ass when she wanted to...and when she didn?t want to. Frowning a little at his familiar way of talking with her I just limit myself to observe him. His clothes are weird, that?s a given, his hair...I mentioned that it is green? I mean like seriously, green? I?ve seen white hair, red hair, even that super weirdass gum colored hair but green? now that?s something new.

“But it seems like they picked this one ripe and fresh from the tree. The need of ointment for the anus is particularly strong with this new guard. It’s alright though man, I was like you once.” he pointed both hands at me, in a gun sign, while giving me a nod of approval “It’ll be alright, you got me?”

Oh, of course I get it, it will be alright. Everything will be alright once my fist makes contact with his nose and his blood starts to spill on the ground. If this leaf-head wanted an ass beating I think he came to the right place, to the right person and at the right time. Not really containing myself, I let out a little growl, I know that will make me look more like the pet he thought I was at the beginning bu who gives a damn? Peeps like him just annoy the hell out of me. Stretching my hand, I take him abruptly by his clothes and attract his body to mine. Now we are face to face and I am ready to start one of the typical kid fights I use to get into with the little bastards that call me "Devil Ak-chan".

"Yeah, I think that instead of ointment, your anus will be getting a foot" I said clearly pissed off. I don?t care who he is or from where he comes, if someone comes just to piss me off, they will get some good looking injuries on their bodies. Before I could raise my fist, i hear some voices starting to make a ruckus at the entrance.

*"Hey guys, look! Devil Ak-chan will start another fight!!"*a new retard says as a little group of kids between nine and fourteen years old start to gather at the entrance of the compound. What the hell, am I their clown now or something? I?ll make sure to give them a good one once I finish with this leaf-head. "Ak-kun, don?t do it!! You?re being rude with Hisashi-senpai! If you hurt him I won?t forgive you."she said puffing out her cheeks pretty much throwing a tantrum. 

What the fuck?

My hair covers my eyes as I start to whisper something to myself"She?s the princess, she?s the princess,she?s the princess,she?s the princess...."constantly reminding myself of my position, I let go of the guy and keep myself from slapping her with the back of my hand. I seriously need some peace for once. Raising my sight, I look away from him and take the bags again, starting to walk away. As I pass next to the kids I glare at them so they allow me to go through"What, something on my face? shitheads"I question them making it clear that any sort of answer will receive a kick in the face as a prize.

I can hear a little how the princess sighs in relief."Well, let?s go inside senpai!! I?m sure dad will be happy that I brought another friend besides Ak-kun!"she spoke and by what I grasped with a quick galnce, she was dragging leaf-head into the compound.


----------



## Olivia (Apr 6, 2014)

*Kirisaki Shinkō
Liquid Time: Something Sharp and Shiny*

My hand rest against my chin, as I stared out the window of this dusty train as it rolled off the tracks from Konoha. This day was one just like any other. The people were acting happy like normal, enjoying life to their fullest. I saw some kids playing down the streets, and couples happily holding hands with big smiles on their faces. Maybe that's what I wanted - a bond with someone.

I really didn't want to make friends, mainly because I knew it would only cause me pain for when the inevitable happened, but if I were to find _some_ sort of purpose for life, wouldn't it be more enjoyable if I had a companion? Wouldn't that make this purposeless boring life just at least a bit more interesting?

I shook off that thought, there was no need to ponder that train of emotions. I knew that no one wanted to be a friend with someone like me, someone who devotes themselves to a single entity (in my case, the Kibō church) that they dress in order to respect that entity. That would make most consider me a mindless drone.

Whatever. I can't change my past, nor can I change who I am today. I rolled my eyes, as I stared out the windows again. I noticed a few drops of rain fall down the window, and the fog envelop the nearby forests. I sighed, how did I end up on a train like this out of the village?

------------------------
*
"Lady Shinkō, we have a favor to ask of you."*

I turned my head in immediate interest. This was a request from one of the high priests from the Kibō church, and when they ask something specifically of you, you better obey. I bowed my head slightly, then raised my head to look at his face.
*
"Despite some resistance in the past, we must admit you are an strict follower of the Kibō religion. Thanks to your efforts, we decided it would be best to award you."*

I looked away as a thousand thoughts ran through my head. Getting awarded? Why would I be awarded for being a devote follower? Isn't that what followers are supposed to do in a religion like this? Besides, I don't want to value something, and they know this, so why are they awarding me a gift?

*"Don't worry. We give this to all of our shinobi in which we produce. I think I can speak for all of us that it will suit your shinobi skills quite well, and it will be useful in the heat of battle. So if for anything, you may use it as a survival tool."*

That calmed my thoughts. At least it wasn't something like jewelry. In this case, it held some meaning to obtain. I nodded and turned away, but then realized that I had no idea where to get this, or if they were giving it to me.

*"Oh yeah, I forgot to mention. The town which produces all of our weapons are located quite a distance away. You'll have to take the train there, and even then it'll take about a half a days travel. Take this note, it's already payed for so all you have to do is pick it up. It has the address for the shop as well, and even the train stops. We wish you the best of luck."*

We both bowed to each other and I accepted the note. After giving him the humblest of thanks, I turned back away and left the cathedral, as I apparently had a road trip ahead of me.

------------------------

Oh yeah. So that's how. I continued to stare outside of the train windows and took notice of the train tracks. Some of the train tracks had been replaced with metal to get rid of the decaying wood, but other portions were left entirely of the original tracks. I wondered why they hadn't replaced the tracks yet, but then again, with tensions between Black and White being at a all time high, I can understand people being worried of their safety as they come out to work.

_BANG_

My head slammed onto the table in front of me as the rain pored effortlessly across the window next to me. I must had fallen asleep at some point. Feeling grogy, the train came to a stop at the nearing train station, and luckily this had been my stop. I would have killed myself if I missed the station simply because I was asleep.

I got off the train and entered what seemed to be a ghost town. Unlike the bustling Konoha, this town seemed to be very anti-social, with only shops and pubs open to incoming tourists. The rain continued to pour down endlessly, but I payed it no mind - it could be worse.

I eventually found the shop I was looking for - it was a small shop by the name of _Akune's Weapons and Goods_. Short and simple, but behind it had been what seemed like a large factory, which in fact would make it the largest structure in this tiny town. 

I entered the shop, and immediately noticed a white haired boy being pulled by on the ear by a young girl, probably in her teens, with a broom in her other hand. I didn't care for the specifics of the situation, I just wanted to get what I came for. I approached the shop keeper and asked:

"Hello, I was asked to pick this up."

I gave him the wet invoice, and after nodding a few times his face lit up. He immediately turned away and headed for the back to pick up my order. Before I knew it, he returned with it and simply thanked me for my patronage. I took my weapon, examoned and, and agreed with what the head priest said - it would work _very_ well with my fighting style. I was finally all ready to leave.

CRACK

I immediately dropped to the ground, grasping my legs, while my eyes stayed wide open. A big flash illuminated the sky as the thunderous noise faded away. My entire body shook. I couldn't beleive how embarrising this was, I was getting so frightened over something like thunder in front of three strangers. My face glew bright red from embarrassment, but there was nothing I could do. I wasn't brave enough to step outside. I knew they all knew I was too scared to leave, so I sidestepped that issue by not bringing it up. 

"W-well it seems that I'm going to be staying here for a while - so I might as well introduce myself and do something productive with this time."

My attention turned to the white haired boys direction. I felt I could relate to him the most for some reason. It was strange, but it definitly looked like he didn't work here, so maybe he was a customer as well? Regardless, I decided to introduce myself to him first.

"M-my name is Kirisaki Shinkō...and I come from Konohagakure..."

​


----------



## Bringer (Apr 6, 2014)

*Hado Terumi*

Hado wanted to turn to see the newcomer who entered the shop, but his ear was once again immediately yanked again. The girl handed him the broom, and now it was his job to sweep mud off the floor, which wasn't even a effective method of cleaning mud. However the girl didn't care and continued to threaten him if his mess wasn't cleaned in the next five minutes. The other girl didn't go totally unnoticed by the ivory haired boy, with his ear; the one that wasn't being pulled he heard her conversation with the shopkeeper.

After the girl who was dressed in unusual clothes that was foreign to Hado got her weapon, she was ready to leave. As Hado swept the mud near the door, he opened it to sweep it outside. Suddenly the heavens roared as the sound of thunder echoed throughout the store. Luckily the girl let go of his ear as soon as he swept out the mud. As he turned around he saw the other customer; the girl on the floor. Was she afraid of thunder?

The young shinobi rubbed his ear as the girl began to introduce himself. Hado decided to respond by walking up to her so he could offer his hand to help her up from off the floor. "Hado Terumi, it's a pleasure to meet you." He paused before continuing. "It's okay if you're afraid of thunder. I'm afraid of crazy people." The ivory haired boy turned his head slightly to look at the girl who pulled his ear.

She responded by placing both hands on her hips and giving him the evil eye. Immediately the shop keeper spoke up. "My name Jonetsu, and this is my niece Iraira." He walked out of his counter. "You're welcome to stay here... But in my honest opinion it'd be best if you leave while everybody is taking shelter from the rain."

Hado tilted his head. "What do you mean?" He didn't get it, why would it be preferable for them to leave during the storm. 

The man sighed before answering. "You see, this town doesn't have any shinobi, meaning there isn't anybody with the necessary power to enforce the law. Usually a couple of thugs hang out my store to get the jump on my customers and steal their weapons, and nobody can stop them. I wouldn't want them to get the jump on you." 

Immediately the man's niece jumped in. "Not only that but it's bad for business! Whenever somebody gets their weapon stolen, Mr. Softy over here offers to replace the weapon free of charge."


----------



## Olivia (Apr 6, 2014)

*Kirisaki Shinkō
Liquid Time: Once Again Frightened

* I gathered the courage to walk towards the ivory haired boy. I knew I'd at least be safe inside the shop. The boy introduced himself as Hado Terumi, he seemed nice enough - but that was a pretty big assumption to make, that just because I got a _little_ startled from the crack of thunder meant that I was scared of it.

The shop keeper introduced himself as Jonetsu, and the teenager as Iraira, and while allowing us to stay here, urged that we leave. The women heavily wanted us out of here as well, in case of possible theft. I rolled my eyes, I was a shinobi, I was perfectly able to handle a situation which involved low-level thugs.

"Crazy people huh? I know a few, but I'm happy to say that I'm not one of them. Regardless, I think it'd be best we stay here. If we go out there in this weather we might get a cold, and besides, I'm a shinobi! I can handle any sort of thugs that -"

CRACK

I whimpered back to the ground. 

"O-okay, maybe in this state of mind I couldn't defend myself properly. B-but it's still better than going out there!" 


I didn't know him, but I'd hope he could do me this one favor. I looked to Hado, with almost puppy dog eyes, trying to make him convince the shop keepers to allow us to stay.
​


----------



## Bringer (Apr 6, 2014)

*Hado Terumi*

Hado was relived to see that there was one sane woman. So far he's had a bad track record when it comes to meeting woman. First he saved a violent eight year old and her crazy mother or stripped him naked later on that day. Then he got his ear pulled by Iraira for getting mud on the floor, which was a total overreaction. As thunder rumbled one more time Kirisaki retreated to the floor.

Immediately Hado outstretched his hand one more time, but instead of waiting for her to grab it, he simply reached down for her hand and pulled her up. "It's okay, it's okay. It's just thunder." He spoke gently to the girl, not wanting her to freak out or have some sort of panic attack. 

"Pft, baby." Iraira commented out loud before going back to sweeping.

Suddenly Kirisaki gave Hado the puppy dog eyes, and his heart began to break. How could anyone resist the puppy dog face. With his will withering he sighed and looked up to Jonetsu. "Thank you for the warning, but I think me and Kirisaki would prefer staying in here. Besides I'm in no rush to get wet."  The ivory haired boy explained as he rubbed the back of his head and smiled.

*Crack*

Immediately the power went out, and the room went pitch black. "I'll... I'll get the candles." 

As Jonetsu went to the back to get candles he accidentally stumbled into his niece. "Ow!" She yelled.

"Sorry... Sorrry. I can't see a damn thing." The man immediately stopped himself. "Cover your ears young ones, and forgive me for using such language opens." The man awkwardly laughed as he blindly made his way to the back to find the candles.


----------



## Olivia (Apr 6, 2014)

*Kirisaki Shinkō
Liquid Time: It Continues
*
"Thank you for the warning, but I think me and Kirisaki would prefer staying in here. Besides I'm in no rush to get wet."

I was glad, at least he understood that I'd be safer in here than out there. I didn't care if thugs came, or even if Kage level shinobi came to beat the shit out of us, I'd much rather be in here than out there where we're open, wet, and vulnerable. I took a deep breath, I felt safe now. I went to go thank him for talking to them.

_*CRACK*_

The lights went out as quickly as the noise came. I heard the man say that he'd be getting the candles, and some sort of joke about how we should cover our ears. I would have originally rolled my eyes if my heart wasn't pounding so much. My hands gripped tighter, until I realized what I was gripping.

In complete reflex, I must have grabbed Hado when the last crash of thunder fell upon us. This was extremely embarrassing, but I didn't dare let go. My heart was pounding so fiercely that I thought it would burst. I gripped his shoulders a bit more tight as I said:

"I'm sorry for this...I-I..."

I didn't know what to say. It was extremely embarrassing to be holding onto him simply because of a stupid fear, but on the other side, I felt a lot more comfortable by having someone here to support me. Maybe this was the benefit of having connections with people.​


----------



## Sumon (Apr 6, 2014)

*Shinomori Aoshi*

At the largest desert of the world, a single boy walked. With dark hair, red eyes and skin so cold that not even the hottest sun could make it warm, he was carrying a katana in his left hand. He wore brown pants, ordinary slippers with additional black, elastic, tight cloth on his calves, white Fuzengakure’s forehead protector with long ends at the back, and long sleeved robe that flapped in the sandy desert’s wind. He walked alone carrying nothing else, not even a backpack with water, to a meeting place where he was supposed to meet a ninja by the name of Shurui Yamanaka. They were to do a mission together that Aoshi was assigned to by one of Fuzengakure’s officers. 

Now why would Aoshi do a mission? Was he broke? Or was he finally feeling alone after being a loner all his life? Nothing of sorts, though the latter was correct in a subtle way. It was all a part of his big plan, the plan to change the world for good. And Aoshi couldn’t change the world alone, no. He needed support from other strong shinobies like himself. The world isn’t small enough for the boy to have influence all over it at the same time. So that’s why Aoshi was going on this mission, he figured he’d see what kind of person this Shurui Yamanaka was and if she believed in the same things Aoshi himself have believed. Who knows, maybe Shurui Yamanaka would become the first subordinate of him and part of the biggest plan the ninja world is ought to see. Aoshi was that confident in himself. 

The boy stopped as he reached a giant monument in the desert, just 1 kilometre east of Hidden Sand village. The monument was a simple, concrete, vertical structure so tall that it could be seen from half a kilometre, making it a perfect place for meetings in a place where you could see nothing but sand in the horizon. The monument had names of fallen Suna ninjas engraved in it, paying respect to them for their services. Aoshi leaned against it, waiting for Shurui Yamanaka. There were no people around, just the boy alone with his thoughts about the ‘biggest plan’.


----------



## Bringer (Apr 6, 2014)

*Hado Terumi*

He wasn't really bothered that Kirasaki grabbed his shoulder like that, however it did slightly make him flinch on reflex. Furthermore she had a death grip on his shoulder, and he could feel her nails piercing his shoulder. Hado was very new to the whole shinobi thing, only starting a year ago. Sudden movements and minor pains were still very inconvenient to him, but he could endure it. 

"Don't worry about it." Hado spoke casually to show this was no big deal. "If it makes you feel better when I first became a shinobi and practiced tree climbing I fell. My master Kibishii caught me... And let's just say I was clinging to a six foot two man who I had just met a few days prior and I was shaking like a leaf in the wind." The young Terumi admitted the embarrassing story. 

"^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)." Iraira yelled from behind the counter. 

Finally Jonetsu returned with two lit candles that illuminated the room. He placed one on the counter, and kept one in his hand. "Language young lady." The man scolded his niece before turning to the duo. "It appears this storm is going to last all night, so it would be best if I show you to your room. Hado I think I have some clothes for you to wear, as for you Kirasaki, I'm sure my niece will be more than willing to share some of her clothes."

The girl intervened. "What! No way in- You know what fucking fine. You owe me uncle!" The girl crossed her arms.

Hado was intrigued, what did the man mean by rooms? "Wait you guys live here?"

The girl immediately answered for her uncle. "The shop is connected to our house which is connected to our weapon warehouse." The girl stated as if that was common knowledge. "Come on flat chest, looks like me and you will be sharing a room." She grabbed the candle off of the counter and motioned the girl to follow her. 

"And I'll show you to the guest room Hado." Hado gave a concerned look at Kirasaki before turning back to Jonetsu and nodding.


----------



## Olivia (Apr 6, 2014)

*Kirisaki Shinkō
Liquid Time: So Angry I Could
*
Hado told a story about a time when he was scared, and surprisingly it made me feel better - it made me feel like I wasn't alone, that I shouldn't be embarrassed. It made me more relaxed, and I instinctively let go, as my heart steadied to a normal pulse.

The shop owner said we could stay the night, and that we would each get a change of clothes. Even with met resistance from the young girl, she seemingly gave up rather quickly. She revealed that they had lived there, and after a brief pause, stated:

"Come on flat chest, looks like me and you will be sharing a room."

 I didn't know whether to be angry or thankful now, but I kept any remarks to myself. I'd be getting a change of clothes and a place to stay for the night, so I should be grateful. We approached her room and she set down the candle. After entering her room she quickly threw a pair of clothes to me. Since she was similar to age of me, they seemed to be a good size to fit me, but there was another problem.

I never wore clothes as skimpy as these before. They were instances where I was forced to wear less of my nun garbs, but not for extended periods of time. What I had been given was a white t-shirt and a skirt, and a pair of pink bra and panties It embarrased me so much just thinking about it!

But I knew I had to get changed, so I closed the door behind me before I took off my nun garbs and my undergarments, and finally reached for her bra. I looked over at her staring, and then looked back at the bra.

"Look who's the flat chest now."

I said with a smirk. I reluctantly put it on, as my bra had gotten wet and I wasn't going to just go loose, but it heavily restricted my chest. I'd be able to wear this for the night, but if I wore it for too long then they might start to get sore. Regardless I changed into all the other clothes swimmingly. I walked over and took her hand.

"Thank you for this, it means a lot."

I didn't know why I was so happy, but I was glad that I could actually break the mold for once - I wasn't simply the good nun that followed her religion devoutely, I was finally a person able to be scared with others on a rainy night. That wasn't something I strive to be, but it was something different. But looking back at the door I pondered to myself:

"Huh? Why is the door open? I thought I closed it before I got changed?."​


----------



## Bringer (Apr 6, 2014)

*Shurui Yamanaka*

Shurui walked in a slow steady pace completely lost in her thought. She couldn't believe it, this would be her first mission. It was the only one available, and it sounded like fighting would be inevitable in this kind of mission. This worried the girl, was she even capable of violence? She shook the thought from her head, she should only be thinking positive thoughts.

Now you may be wondering, why would Shurui Yamanaka take on a mission? Well it was because the kids of Sunagakure called her a traitor. Although she would never fight back against the children on the sand, she would prove them wrong, and then maybe... They would accept her. Then again should she really try so hard to be accepted, when there are people out there who accepted who for the way she was. Satoshi came to mind.

The girl had been so lost in thought she didn't even notice she reached her destination. It appears that her partner was there before her, the poor thing. He was probably dying out here in the desert heat. A guilt was building up in the Yamanaka. "P-Please forgive me for being late."


----------



## Sumon (Apr 6, 2014)

*Shinomori Aoshi*

Aoshi scanned his new blond teammate with very minimal head movement as she approached him after very little waiting time. And even though her posture and face looked serious, the words that came from her mouth... unconfident, apologetic with slight stutter. The first impression wasn’t too good, but it is not the appearance and talk manners that matter. Only the ideas and actions matter.

“Tell me something,” the boy started in coherent speech, while pushing himself against the monument and leading the way to west, leaving footsteps on hot desert’s sand behind. With normal stride and straight posture, he walked at casual pace so Shurui could walk beside him. Turning his head slightly at the girl, Aoshi continued: “Does the blood of Konoha’s Yamanaka flow through the veins of yours?” He wanted to be sure that his teammate was the Yamanaka and not someone that just happened to share the same name. 

He had heard about Yamanaka clan and their famous mind techniques, but nothing in particular, just reputation. And the fact that Shurui was on the other side of the alliance threw Aoshi off a bit. He had not heard about Yamanakas in different villages, only in Konoha, so he wanted to make sure Shurui was indeed the Yamanaka. Such knowledge was crucial for Aoshi.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Apr 6, 2014)

*Suzume|Genin|Konohagakure*

*[Konohagakure, Liquid Time]*​
[Sensei Gina's New Regiment! Pt. IV]​
"H-hey listen lady" the man says dropping the brown bag of nails. "She... she came into the store, okay. Went straight for the iron nails like a magnet. I had no problem selling 'em. But hey you can't blame a guy for seeing an opportunity to make money, can ya?" the shop owner cringes. The deathly gaze in Gina's eyes spoke of hell fire and damnation. Not of survival or brotherly love. No, those daggers were more like nuclear bombs going off in the man's face. "Okay! Okay! I'll share what I've got off her!" he exclaims waving the stack of money at her. Gina's gaze moves from the man to the money being waved in her face. The smell of money, it was something the Sake drinking Sensei approved of. With the speed of a pit viper the stack of cash is gone leaving the shop keep with a blank expression. 

With the precision and skill of a bookie Gina thumbs through the money and counts it. Her lips draw to a smile. Thumbing over half toward her she cuts the money in two. She shoves the lesser amount to the store owner.  "Consider us square" is hissed with a serpentine smile. Turning from the man she sets her eyes onto Suzume and walks up to her. Stuffing the money betwixt her breast she leans down to her,  "Ready to get going",  "Yesh Shinshey" Suzume mutters with a mouth stuffed with nails. The crowd sighs in sadness as Suzume stood from the ground. The group of people start to disperse as the Kunoichi waved them on. 

 "You coming Akimichi?" is asked but the boy just munches on his bag of chips oblivious to what was going on around him. Gina snaps her fingers,  "You listening? Well. If you want to walk home I guess you can manage. Right?" Daiki's eyes widen and his mouth hangs open,  "What?!" is exclaimed spewing half chewed chips in his lap and the ground.  "Ugh" is lamented as the boy hopped to his feet. _ 'Color me impressed'_ Gina thinks while turning away. Alright Suzume; We're traveling with my Sake now, so be careful with your running." Suzume nods as she chained herself back in. Stretching from side to side a couple times she takes a knee to allow Daiki to climb back into the seat. 

 "Excelsior!"​
Is exclaimed and the chains attached to the tire grow taut. Gina's robes nearly part to let the puppies play as the tire picks up speed. But with one hand steadying her Sake the other keeps her robes pinched shut. "I said careful!" is exclaimed as her long hair fluttered behind the tire. The people left in the wake can only stare blankly while others look at their cameras to see if they caught anything.~ 

_-Later_

Now that they've dropped both the Sake and Daiki off Suzume and Gina were on the Kage Mountain. The pre-teen sat cross legged and stared down on the village. Gina polished off another bottle of Sake before coughing into a fist,  "Okay Suzume. Time for the second leg of your speed training." she said motioning for the girl to come over. Suzume looks one last time down to the village.  "Yes Sensei." standing she walks over to the Kunoichi.  The woman sat on a crate that she'd had delivered earlier. After standing she pulls the top off. Inside were bars of metal.  "These are added weights for your athletic weights and we're going to make them heavier as we can't use the tire up here. 

> Ankles 200 lbs
> Thighs 300 lbs _NEW!_
> Waist 400 lbs
> Wrist 150 lbs
> Arms 200 lbs
> Shoulders 300 lbs _NEW_

Suzume looked at all the new metal and drooled as they are covered back over.  "Alright, what I want you to do is five laps around the top of the mountain as fast as you can. Alright?" Gina folds her arms under her breasts. Suzume nods her head and turns. Starting with a jog the pre-teen starts to slowly pick up speed until she is in a sprint. Gina leans up against the crate and shakes her head.  "That is one scary girl." ... ~

_-That Night_

Suzume lay across their couch her tongue hang from her mouth and she panted with dazed eyes.  "Too tired.." is panted. Gina rummaged in the kitchen as Suzume lay lazily in the big open room,  "I've got Ramen on the way. Shower up.",  "TIRED!",  "If you're too tired to shower, then you're too tired to eat ice-cream" is stated as she popped her head from the doorway. The couch is empty and soon the water can be heard running.  "If everyone was as simple as she is, my life would be a lot easier..." is mused as she popped back into the kitchen

* "ICE-CREAM!"*~


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Apr 6, 2014)

*Ren Houki, Liquid Time*

___________​
Ren's lips curled up into a small smile as his opponent bit the lure, his body moving into an enraged, aggressive lunge for his hand. Having anticipated such a move, Ren swerved his upper body back just enough to evade the lunge, before responding in kind with a twist of his body and a sharp kick to his arm, the other Houki grunting in pain as his foot crumpled into his wrist. "You're too slow, and your movements are sloppy. You wouldn't be able to catch a newbie genin with that kind of lunge, let alone me." He commented.

Taking a step forward, the shinobi brandished his tantō, bringing it upwards in a horizontal arc against the kunai and disarming him in a deft movement before he could react. But before Ren followed on with another attack, his opponent moved away, retreating back with a reverse shunshin, landing back onto the ground just as his deflected kunai impaled the ground behind Ren. "At least you can run away quite well."

"You arrogant bastard," Tenzo growled, the white sclera around his blue stained a hint of red with anger. Abruptly, his hands moved up to form a series of hand seals, his fingers moving through a blur of different motions.

"_His hand seal speed is fast._" Ren assessed inside his head. "_But it looks like they're just seals for a thunder pearl, which means he's planning on diverting my attention with a jutsu so he can try and attack me with taijutsu again._" Under his breath, the other boy muttered the words 'thunder pearl' and from the corner of his own eye, Ren saw the shape of a small spherical object slowly grow on the ground, followed by a sharp cackling sound. 

Instinctively, Ren's body moved, leaping backwards to avoid the beam he knew was coming, his own hands entering a sequence of seals. However, before he could complete them, his right hand was forced to move up to intercept and block the attack of Tenzo, the sound of stridency clinging in the air as his tantō met his kunai, Ren's eyes widening and smirk fading in feign surprise while the other boy's lips curled upwards into a grin. "You can't counter my jutsu if you have only one hand. I've got you, you shithead."

"Under most circumstances, yes." Ren agreed, then dipped his head low, strands of blue hair cascading down to cover up his eyes. "But I'm not 'most' shinobi." He said, his face moving back into it's signature smug smirk, the index and middle fingers of his left hand extending upwards while his right hand twisted, angling the surface of his tantō so that it reflected the sun's rays straight into Tenzo's eyes. With a kick, he knocked Tenzo off balance, freeing up his other hand. 

Grunting, he twisted his head back, his defense and stance dropping from his momentarily blindness. "You're the one who's trapped. *Lightning Release: Thunder Pearl*." Is muttered, a ball of raiton chakra forming behind the older shinobi's blindspot. A bright flash shone, covering the immediate area in a thin blanket of white, and then the foreboding sound of a rumbling thundercloud. In an instant, a white stream of chakra shot out of the sphere, striking Tenzo in the back and sending him straight into the ground.

"Good game."


----------



## Kei (Apr 6, 2014)

_Prove Yourself....To Yourself
Part Three_

Zyana tried to wrap her head around that type of regeneration process. Emiya could know something about it. It would be best if when she gets home to ask him about it or show it to him. Though, that wouldn?t be smart of her. She didn?t know how long the control of her body parts. Although she just knew that the blonde woman was able to heal herself.  

The kunai trick would have surprised her if she wasn?t under the genjutsu. She probably scream and faint, but truth be told it was more like oh look what I can do from annoying child. Zyana used her fingers to brush her hair and as she ran her fingers through her long locks she took out her hair tie. 

Using her hair tie, she tied the five kunai that were laced with paper bombs together. Sometimes a girl has to use what was on her. Zyana tied the hair tie around tightly, and then jingled them to make sure that they wouldn?t fall out if she threw them.  The last thing she need was a faulty hair tie.

?Bambina!? Dude Li called out to her, Zyana looked ahead of them and an obvious frown appeared on her face, ?Looks like they want to play chicken!?

Zyana pat his shoulders, ?Well let?s play! Between my pure logic and your pure passion?and their?whatever the hell you want to call it?? Zyana looked down at him and winked, ?Let?s see who will win.?

Zyana wiggled her legs free from his grip and then placed them on her shoulders.  She would need the extra muscle if this was going to work right. She held on tightly to Dude Li?s head as he sped up and Zyana caught her breathing.  They had to do this right or not at all.  Each breath radiated warmth through her body, though there was nothing to fear in death or being injured. She wasn?t scared because this was what it meant to be a hired hand.

_?Death is what to expect when you go into my line of work, you can?t be scared of it because many of times it comes when we least expect it. Always know Zyana?I can?t protect you from all types of harm?.Only you can do that?.Never be scared and always face your challenger, go down fighting and engrave yourself into that person mind.?_

Never be scared. Always look ahead and if possible if you can?t win a fight, run from that fight, but if you can?t steel yourself.  Hired hands jobs have a tendency to rack up enemies, and that was the last thing a hired hand needed and that was another enemy.  An enemy means someone who will track you down, kill everyone you hold dear and then yourself. So that was why many hired hands opt for death than to experience the pain of losing something to them. 

There was no time to think about that!

?DUDE!? Zyana yelled as she pushed down from his shoulders and jumped into the air, Dude Li fell to the ground as hard as a bag of bricks but that meant that Zyana was above them and Dude Li was under them.

Dude Li slammed his fist into the ground and one large pillar was created, while Zyana released her hair tie bombs.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Apr 6, 2014)

*Zansatsu|Genin|Sunagakure*

*[Hospital, Sunagakure]​*​
[Learning of the Female Sound]​
_Jump out at you.. all in your face?_ Satoshi's pupils shrink as he thought back on the Kunoichi that just about killed him back in Fuzen. His taped stomach throbbed as he thought about how her fingers cut through muscle, flesh and fabric like a hot knife though warm butter. Sweat formed on his brow he hopes he'll never run into that muscle bound lady again. If he knew that she killed herself he'd be more at ease. But for now he had a new boogeywoman to haunt his nightmares. His thoughts floated back to Setsu-Sensei. He'd been talking with his hands for a few moments now. They accented the female form as he spoke from the softness of their bosom to the plumpness of their backside.

Satoshi watched with mild interest as his Sensei spoke, though every now and then his eyes moved to the door. The nurses were still staring daggers in the room with their charts held like shields and syringes like lances. Their body suits represented armor to protect them from the unwanted touch of the man he called teacher. Some nurses pass behind the group that seemed like they wanted to lynch Yusetsu, they peer into the room curiously. But unlike the group before them, they seemed a little more warm toward him. Satoshi raised an eyebrow, they were built a lot like Kaz in the chest area. it seemed that Setsu-Sensei had a type. The well shaped figure that was.

Satoshi sat his hands in his hands in his lap as hit teacher finished. Seems that Kaz was right with him, he was a womanizer or letch which was her words more or less. Looking one final time to the group of Nurse Satoshi bites his lower lip,  "Sounds dangerous around the wrong women" is replied as his gaze returned to his teacher. But before he could ask Yusetsu about how to go about mastering this sound the bald headed doctor pushed his way into the room. "You ladies do have a job to do, right?" the nurses look at him and a grumbling can be heard. But one by one they all nod their heads. "Well, what are you lot waiting for? And take off those suits, your scaring the patients." is scolded.

Slowly the group starts to disperse, but not before glaring a last time at the Puppeteer. Satoshi felt the daggers too even if they weren't looking directly at him it was still a warning toward him not to be like this man. "Ah, Mr. Sakamoto your tests have come back good. Your white cell count is down a bit but with the trauma you went through that is to be expected." he says flipping the chart in his hand. "You have some internal burning and sadly there is nothing that we can do about that. So you'll just have to be careful." he says flipping another page. "The wounds on your stomach are doing well, as well. But do be careful no strenuous activity for a while. You don't want to tear them back open." Scribbling on a pad he writes out a prescription for antibiotics and pain meds. "I want you to take the antibiotic twice daily, the pain medicine is to be taken every eight hours or as needed if more than eight hours have passed since dosing."

Walking over to him he hands the piece of paper over, "Do you have any questions?" Taking the prescription Satoshi folds it,  "Am I free to go?" is asked the Doctor nods, "Yes, you're free to go. Just be careful. Okay?" Satoshi nods as the doctor turns. He eyes Yusetsu it looked like he wanted to say something, but he doesn't. Clicking his pen he slides it away and walks out the door.  "I'll see you later then Sensei" Satoshi states as he kicked the covers from him. A hand wrapped his stomach and rubbed at the tight tape. Standing he reaches for his spare clothing that Kaz had brought him. They had a faint hint of her perfume on them. Any other time he might go red in the face, but now Satoshi was steeled against such, well at least for the most part. 

Sliding the body suit on he pats at his side to make sure he didn't harm the tape that kept his insides there. Looking to the door he nods toward Yusetsu as the man started to march his puppets out the door. Walking over to the night stand he picks the book that Zyana gave him up and his eyes grow cold and dead. His thumb ran up the spine of the book and back down. Looking out the window he gazes into the village that he'd pledged his loyalty to. The very village that took his family from him and made him what he was today.  "Today is a start of a new day in my life" is muttered lowly. Turning he slides the book under his arm and he follows Yusetsu out the door. As they walked the nurses gave the duo the stink eye, well more Yusetsu than Satoshi, and watched carefully as they left. 

Though even as on guard as they were, some Nurses still yelp or moaned as their voices were studied by the man. 

_-Later_

Satoshi sat at his desk a pencil in his hand, under his gaze was large sheets of paper. Sweat beaded on his brow as he sketched away. Devices that he pulled from his imagination and notes taken in his own distinct cipher. He was working on designs for a new puppet, a puppet that would be the most ambitious of his young life. To his left Zyana's book lay open, now some of his strange writing was in it too. She was bright, very bright and her insight spurs him on. Just below it was the book on historic puppeteers. Satoshi was now bordering on the edge. Below a pitfall of no return. Something that led other Ninja astray. And now he contemplated jumping.~


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 6, 2014)

*Zell Kazama
Like He's Chris Evan(Cap) or Some Shit
*
Looks could be deceiving but evidently so could actions. However unfair as it may be if you looked at Edie and Ryoko the most likely assumption would be that a body built for all manners of eroticism like Edie would be some kind of smut. You look at Ryoko and her flow comes off completely different from Edie, but that’s what happens when you judge a book by its cover. They say not to judge a book by its cover but the person who said that kind of forgot what happens when the cover matches the text of the book.

"U-Umm... No! N-No, I wasn't staring or anything at your long, naked neck..."

Even Zell had to cringe at how awkward Edie was, they could all hear her and it was truly pitiable. Actually the entire thing was reminiscent of Zell’s earlier communications with the girls on his team. Reading the subtext of Edie’s slutty denotations the truth was clear; she was just as much of an amateur as Zell was. She lacked any modicum of a nuanced or refined repartee and finally the pulchritudinous stranger had rebuffed her. The symptomatic signs of defeat clear in her posture as she decided to remember that Zell existed.

"Say Zell, thanks for cooking! It's delicious."

Before Zell could even respond Ryoko took the chance to snipe at Edie and renew their never-ending battle. Zell released a chuckle realizing what the two girls were in that moment more than any other.

”You both know you’re the absolute worst best friends ever, right?”

Zell covered his mouth with his hand realizing he had let one of his thoughts out loud.  Quickly he thought of a subject change that would steer the conversation back to relevancy. He made himself small and brought his voice to a whisper as the higher ranked shinobi seemed focus on eating their meals at this point. Asami was tearing into her food in a very unladylike way, but that indelicate manner of consuming food did explain a lot about her.

“You guys don’t find it odd we’re the only one at this place? When I asked Asami if she knew the guy at the other table she just sort of told me off…”

Zell trailed off kind of embarrassed thinking back to the prior interaction at he looked at slovenly hot Asami, the girl was a mess in a dumpster fire sexy sort of way.

“I mean look at the guy, he looks really really strong. You guys don’t seem to know him so he’s probably not from Konoha, but we’re in White territory… It’s just weird that she hasn’t made any move to introduce us or find out whom he is when we have this assignment tomorrow. Don't you think so too? “

Zell wasn’t exactly sure if the girls heard anything he said at this point as his instruction to look at the smexy stranger sort of placed their attention elsewhere and caused some probable mouth frothing

_“They’re acting like this guy is some kind of Kurisu Evuan or some shit… what's he got that I don't... that's a dumb question look at that jaw line...I'm basically him before taking the Super Soldier serum. Duck my life.”_​


----------



## Cjones (Apr 6, 2014)

*LT/Hisashi/Konoha/Uchiha Compound*

_Uchiha Compound. Ugh III_

Ah, poor guy this, what'd they call him? Ak-kun? I'd have a wire hair up my ass if I had to watch the Uchiha princess too and not to mention having that typically Uchiha rod rammed so far up his ass that it's destroying the inside of his stomach. He also made it pretty clear that he was going to be the one to make things experience all the more difficult with the hostility and the obvious attractiveness he had toward me. 

You know, the whole pulling me closer to him thing? Yeah, I admit I'm just such a sexy beast with the elongated D that's chalk full of that vitamin C, combined with this suave demeanor, good looks and body, I attract all those that're just filled with pent up frustration. 

Sadly, Hisashi don't bat on the other side of the fence, gotta let him down easily.

"See here Ak-bro, I don't-"Well, let?s go inside senpai!! I?m sure dad will be happy that I brought another friend besides Ak-kun!"

_Hell_ no

Unfortunately as I began to look around, it seemed that tighter than a duck's ass-san over yonder had managed to gather a small crowd after pulling me so close to him. If I decided to snatch away from the girl, it'd do nothing but cause scene at this very moment....fuck me. As she dragged my arm, my foot hovered over and...there I was in the very compound I've been avoiding for years.

Gotta go with the flow, for now.

"Ugggh how the fu-ah, uh, Manami." I fixed. Had totally forgot she was there for second. 

"What's your new cun-uh, I mean guard ? This one is far younger than the others, but just as generic. And his personality? I've seen blankets do it better; in fact, I'd imagine a blanket would be a change of pace from all the angst." 

It was going to be a long ass day, but I might as well enjoy and her new tool was going to be a pretty nice challenge I could tell.​


----------



## Sumon (Apr 6, 2014)

*Goemon*

“Don’t make dinner for me, love you!” Goemon shouted out loud with smile and good mood as he dashed through the front door outside, saying goodbye to his beloved mother on the way out. 

“Love you too, hon, just don’t get into trouble!” The mother shouted right back at him from a kitchen, not as loud though, pointlessly giving the boy the instruction. Goemon would often find trouble and cause headache for his parents. But the mother would instruct the boy regardless if he listened or not, although she did want to believe the instructions did reach her son’s head. Goemon’s usual excuse for bad behavour was: _“But the trouble found me!”_ 

“God, mom, I know.” The boy mumbled silently while rolling his eyes, not losing his smile in the meantime. He jumped over the gate of his huge house territory and found himself in wealthy part of Konoha, where everyone lived in luxurious houses and wore fancy clothes. Not too many people walked there as most villagers are not so rich. But there were many cleaners around who would clean off unneeded paint of houses every single morning. Every night some punks would vandalize the houses just for the fun. Goemon did that too once or twice a few months ago, but was caught red-handed and got into huge trouble. Oh, how Goemon-like.

“Hello, Mister; Hello, miss; Have a lovely day to you too!” Goemon said to every person he bypassed on his way to the center of Konoha, while the usual response he got in return was: “Hey, watch out!” Although some villagers were polite like the boy and said hello to him too, smiling at him as well.

He had already left the wealthy area of Konoha and was moving in crowded streets of the village. Goemon slightly bumped into a lot of people, much to their annoyance, but just carried on with running while apologizing every few seconds. The boy also caused a person in front carrying a couple of vases made of clay to fall down on the ground, breaking the vases in the process. “Hey, kid, what do you think you are doing!?” Goemon was shouted at, but was too afraid to turn his head around because of a possible trouble he might get into. Like usual, he just replied: “Sorry! Goodluck!” Anyway, the running boy was a complete chaos in the crowded streets of Hidden Leaf village. 

On the Hiruzen street Goemon turned left and got an intense sunlight shone at his eyes, getting blind for a second because of that. Despite that, he didn’t stop for a second with his running. Instead, he put his left hand over his eyes to hide them from the sun, and as soon as he did that he saw the back of a taller white haired boy, and nothing else, just a few steps away. “Oh shit!” – the words came from Goemon’s mouth as he realized he’d crash into this boy, it was already too late to avoid that. 
*
*Bam**

Goemon ran directly to the back of the white haired kid, making both of them fall down on the crowded street.


----------



## Chronos (Apr 6, 2014)

_[Codename: Resolute Heart]_












​
Time seemed to have slowed down, wait that wasn't it upon his movement another arrow was through at his proximity. Time hadn't more of his movements has, still perceptive of the situation he couldn't much do anything about it. His body weighed heavily on him and ad the seconds passed he witnessed as the whip this Jounin ushered made his way towards him, readying it's lust for blood. Rei came from the side and summoned her body with it's edge she leaped and repealed the upcoming weapon. Upon realizing what occurred to Rosuto she grappled him form the waist and moved him from the area. 

Upon a span of at least several seconds he had begun to restore to his normal speed while the two stood among the trees hiding. 

"What the hell was that?"

"Speed distortion, still. It seems he can not only distort his own speed but the ones around him as well."

"How do you plan on defeating him? He clearly has the upper hand."

"He's cocky, at least... Let me think of something. Be quiet. Let's speak through the pact."  

At that moment he rose his voice, before he could process it a foot was connected form his posterior, swing to the side of his arm propelling him towards the near distance. Rei reacted quickly and pulled her bow's icy string, ushering that huge arrow and releasing towards the center of the target. The Jounin had cleverly dropped himself from the branch and used his whip to grab hold of it once more and swing himself back to it's position. 

"Ya'll are awfully loud, ya know?" 

Cocky Indeed. 

Upon regaining his footing, Rosuto had to situate himself to dire standards. He pulled out of his pouch a large amount of Kunai held by a ring, all held wires and among them a single on that held explosive tags. Lowering himself to a single knee, he focused his Sharingan to the target as he viewed himself turn his attention towards the body. Upon realizing what had happened, before long the boy leaped towards the far distance and threw the barrage of kunai with threads attached to their hilt. All missing. A grin crossed his head, as Rosuto clenched his teeth and landed on a thicker branch. His fingers tied to the edge of each thread, he manipulated their movement and tugged on the dead branched of each branch that stood above him. Their week structure was enough to become twisted after the friction of the threads began to work on them

Rei parted ways as she read Rosuto's thoughts and soon as he gave one last pull, the branched began to drop from the highest point. The Jounin, simply threw yet another arrow to increase his speed and lifted himself upon the air, locking eyes with Rosuto's blood crimson and sea sapphire eyes, little did he know that above him was already the kunai with bombs attached upon them. 

_"Got it."_

Preforming a sign the bombs ignited in a flash of flame and exploded right before him. Though futile as he had used his technique once more to escape the blast. Damn that ability was annoying. However there's a single thing that seemed to have been out of place. His panting had become heavier, had he become tired? That excessive use of his technique must been causing and excessive amount of chakra drain. His fatigue is increasing. So how much will this last? Is he wary about how much chakra can he use? How deep is his chakra pool.

Upon realizing this Rei, had already gained the necessary information to have formulated a small contingency plan. Throwing another arrow she signaled to barrage the man once more with a flurry of weapons. Rosuto had agreed and had pulled a scroll inscribed with the Kanji of summoning. Pulling and lifting to the sky, another set of Kunai were brought to him. All held in a large ring and in each hand. Rei, prepped her bow to shot as the Jounin regained his breath and began to notice their planning. How could they hold such synergy? 

Upon throwing countless upon countless of weapons towards the man, along with precised arrows, he began to dodge all of them at the best of his abilities, he leaped, and dodge. At times he found himself cornered and he needed to utilize another of his arrows to either speed up or slow down, but thanks to the link shared by summon and master, and the chakra sensing technique of the Sharingan, they were able to follow him and continue the barrage without a hinge.

"I'm almost out, time to bring the explosives." The last barrage was thrown all precisely forming a circle arrow him. Time to unleash their plan. He hand't a method, upon them exploding he ushered once more another arrow, causing his speed to boost and rocket himself towards the sky. Upon noting the explosion he clenched his teeth. However, with Rei above him swinging a kick towards his head, he quickly turned and repelled her swung, pulled his whip once more and circled her neck with it. Twirling upon the air, he threw her towards the earth, plummeting without remorse, she grounded and screamed at the top of her lungs!

"REI!!"

Upon landing, her feet simple smashed her head in. Followed by another stomp and another, another, another, another, another, another, ANOTHER!"

Releasing the technique, she disappeared upon of puff of smoke. His eyes are dead, no string of emotion coursed through his eyes, but blinded string of anger that flowed from the center of a darkened core. Turning the Jounin witnessed such frustration boil from those maniacal glare. Such intensity that for a moment he forgot he was dealing with a child, the crimson of his seemed to have intensified while he rose his mien and looked locked eyes with the Jounin.

"You're dead"


----------



## Serp (Apr 6, 2014)

Chaos Theory said:


> *[Konohagakure, Streets]*​
> [Life as a Ninja Part Deux,Meeting New People VI]​
> "Nope, never had Ramen before. Buuuuuut ~ I'm willing to give it a try!" is exclaimed her stomach growling for them to just get there. Suzume looked down and kind of blushed.  "Sorry about that, mom says I'm a growing girl and my stomach talks a lot." She sticks her tongue out just a bit as she started to walk again while still holding on to Otori's hand. She stops a second time,  "Maybe I should let you lead." is said as she let go. Otori takes the lead and the two walk down the street.
> 
> ...



_Liquid Iron and Solid Soup_
​Otori blinked not that Suzume could see it though.
"Anything I want?" Otori wasn't poor, but neither was he rich he was used to making the best of what he had, and even if he had the money to buy out everything he wasn't so inclined to do so, so he decided he would make a small order.

"I'll have a seafood ramen please." He asked the waitress politely. 

"So" He said turning to Suzume, "How come you have all this money to spend on Ramen, isn't there more important things to spend it on, not saying food is not important." 

Otori had run out of small talk while the food was coming and he could feel his mind wandering and that was not a good thing. "I'd like to know about the Land of Iron." He decided on that, hear more about this young girl and she what he could make of her, it wouldnt bother him if she was a murderer on the loose, because she was talking to him and to the best of his knowledge wasn't judging him so he had no right to do the same and potentially lose a potential friend.


----------



## Bringer (Apr 6, 2014)

*Hado Terumi*

The shop owner took Hado to the guest room and also gave him some unfitting clothes that were far too big for him. The young shinobi sighed, it was still better than wearing his soaking wet clothes. Despite the fact it was getting late, he just couldn't sleep. Furthermore he was pretty worried about Kirisaki. He really felt bad for the girl and her fear of thunder. It'd probably keep her awake all night. 

They had hardly interacted, and yet the girl had such an lasting impact on him. The way she whimpered when the thunder struck, the way she made him fall before the might of her puppy dog face, the way she clung onto his shoulder. All of this made him smile, was he actually forming a bond with someone? 

As cliche it sounds, the underdog who wishes to bring change to the world had no friends as a child. He preferred the solitude of his room as opposed to the harsh world and ruthless kids his age. Sure he had friends now, and by friends he was acquainted with one of the legendary seven swordsman's crazy dysfunctional family. 

This was a nice change of pace.

After a few minutes of tossing and turning in bed, he just had to go check on Kirisaki. Maybe she needed his help? It was unbelievable to think he could get so overprotective over someone he had just met. He traveled through the dark corridors trying to recall which direction they split up at, and eventually he made it in the room. Hado didn't want to creep out the girl, he just wanted to check if she was okay, so he silently opened the door.

His eyes widened as he was met with an undressed Kirisaki. Normally he would've immediately backed away, would've immediately left the scene and forgot that this happened. This was so wrong, and yet the boy continued to stare as if he was in some sort of trance. Seconds passed and the girl put on her borrowed bra, and the shinobi stared on hypnotized by her voluptuous body. It wasn't until she reached for the panties he got a hold of his senses and walked away.

He had only stared for seconds, and yet it felt longer than that. He was ashamed with himself. As he returned to his bed room the young Terumi inhaled and exhaled before lying down on the bed. It'd probably be best if he just pretend this never happened.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Apr 6, 2014)

*Suzume|Genin|Konohagakure*

*[Konohagakure, Streets]*​
[Life as a Ninja Part Deux,Meeting New People VII]​
Suzume played with the bow in her hair, she'd never really thought about it before Well, not in the sense of needing money to buy specific things. Money to her was money to her it flowed like the mighty rivers that ran through her home land.  "Oh, it's not a big thing. That little bit is just part of my daily allowance, daddy always said one needs to help the economy and the economy will help you <3" is replied as she kicked her feet playfully.  "I bought a hotel this morning and dropped the prices on rooms by forty percent! You should have seen the happiness on the peoples faces... now every room is rented .... for the next four years ...." her voice kind of trailed on the thought she was now generating her own cash to go with the money her father gave her.  "I may have to get a bank now .... what, the land of Iron??" 

Suzume pulled a finger to her lips and her feet stopped kicking. She'd never been asked about her home before.  "Well, to be honest I never really left Yamashiro. It was a highly protected place. That is where the Samurai Training Grounds are and where the General resides. He has a really nice brother that taught me calligraphy. The General himself is a good person, a little on the strict side, but a fair Sensei. He's the one that trained me in the art of the sword. Yamashiro, well It's a really nice place and the mighty Yamashi River runs behind it. The Royal Compound and fortified City is a days journey to the North and where my daddy usually is. I got to go there once or twice. It's a huge, huge place. It would be a easy place to get lost in.... 


But as far as the whole of the Land of Iron... from what Mom says is a rocky land full of the ore that make our industrial base. The people are a simple folk that work the land and mine the ore."  Suzume explains as the waitress brings the first round of food. Otori was handed his Seafood Ramen and Suzume had several bowls of various Ramen sat down before her. "We're working on the rest of your order young lady. 

_Lady <3_ Oh this waitress knew how to sweet talk, there was a large tip coming her way at this rate. Eyes large and starry she thanks the waitress and pulls up the chopsticks  "What's that saying .. oh yeah! 'itadakimasu'" is cheerfully said before digging in. ~


----------



## Serp (Apr 6, 2014)

BringerOfChaos said:


> *Heikin Akimichi*
> 
> Heikin smirked, where did that come from? So it appeared she had a sense of humor after all. His mind quickly tried to formulate a response, but nothing came up. This bothered the Akimichi, he had a reputation of being the most wittiest asshole ever in existence to keep.
> 
> ...




Akai pulled her hand free from Helkin's. "You can run if you want, but I am not going to let a crackhead scare me." She said walking forward.

Ok time to look over the evidence, this guy had either followed the cat in here and killed it, but from the look of the carcass and the smell the cat had been dead a while, so that left option two he was pretending to be the cat. And Akai although she couldn't explain it could feel this creepy guy lecherous intent as thick as smoke in the air. 

Even now there was no light, she could almost tell where he was, the perverse intent in him mind making him shine like a beacon in the darkness. Akai could always tell when someone was happy and proud of her or even when they were angry and disappointed, but she had never been able to tell when someone was, hmmm how to say it, lusting for her. She was only a child. 

But then her sense came back to her, she could sense him sure enough, but Helkin couldn't and they also couldn't see what jutsu he may cast. 

"I have an idea." Akai said and put her hand up a skirt removing her panties. And she waved them in the air, before grabbing Helkin in her other hand and running towards the door.

"He is sure to follow us now, be ready!"


----------



## Olivia (Apr 6, 2014)

*Kirisaki Shinkō
Liquid Time: Feeling Apologetic
*
I threw away any confusions, I just must have been mistaken, I might have not closed the door. I turned to the and looked her up and down. She seemed almost embarrassed, but also defeated in a manner. I didn't know why she felt so personal about this, but she'd just have to deal with it. I turned away from her and said.

"Thanks for the clothes, even if they are a bit tight."

She didn't dare respond with any sort of comment, she knew she would have lost. After she looked away, I felt proud enough that I left the room almost skipping. However truth be told, these clothes did feel a bit too restrictive. Granted, my nun garbs were very heavy and hard to move in, this was a different type of restriction - it just put a lot of pressure on my body.

I wasn't one to be self concious, but I was really worried about my weight - why would these clothes be such a tight fit on me? If I was any bigger I felt they would rip. Maybe that girl was just extremely skinny, or at least that's what I hoped for.

I made my way to what I assumed was Hado's room, but before knocking on his door, I pondered why I was going to him. I never had been particularly fond of people, or even have made a friend, so why was I looking to talk to this boy? Maybe it's just because I wanted someone to talk to - someone to pass the time with, and he was simply the best option out of the three. I gathered my courage and knocked on the door.

"I'm coming in."

I said before turning the door nob. In the bedroom I noticed Hado had been laying down in his bed. It suddenly stuck me that I didn't know really anything about him, or what he does. He might be tired from a days worth of traveling, or maybe he is a shinobi like me. I decided instead of making assumptions, I'd go ask him directly. I sat next to him on his bed and asked:

"Wow what a day, right? I can't believe we're trapped here because of a little rain and thunder, but that's nature for you."

I looked towards him and decided just to ask.

"If you want to sleep then that's fine, but I have a question I need to ask. Are you a shinobi like I am? You didn't respond to either comments about me being from Konohagakure and me being a shinobi, so that makes me think there's a reason why you didn't state your status or allegence. But it's no matter what your answer is, I won't bite."

I admitted, with a bit of a playful smile. 
​


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 6, 2014)

*Uchiha Akaya*

Leaf-head III​
We walked into the compound without losing a second. We are already late and who do you think the clan  leader will scold?  Yeah, me and scolding is just a way to say it because we all know that words seem to not be necessary with me. I?m sure I will receive one or two slaps. And whose fault is it? Yeah, it is definitely that Leaf-head. I turn my head for an instant to llook at him and the princess; I know I?m not the most friendly person, indeed I don?t have friends but...I definitely don?t like him, he looks like the kind of boy who steals your girlfriend in front of your nose and doesn?t give a shit, leaving you as a complete loser.

"hmm, Ak-kun is my full time escort according to dad. The ones you?ve met were only there because Ak-kun was doing missions"I listen to what she is saying, I know hse has a big mouth and hopefully she won?t start to talk about m- Ugh...too late, she is starting to introduce me to the guy without my permission already."Sorry about his attitude, he is always been like that. Angry at everyone, and always starting fights with people that cross stares with him. I think he feels lonely."so she says with a sad look in her face. What does she even know about me? this spoiled brat.

"I have known him since I was seven and the only way he can interact with other kids is getting in street fights with them, also I don?t know why but everyone tends to paint things on the walls of his house or try to piss him off so dad punishes him. They even call him cat boy or Devil"she keeps spouting things about my life, if she doesn?t stop I?ll have to intrude; that guy has no need of knowing who I am or what I have gone through"He is always always making me worry! Sometimes he comes back from his missions with injuries that no one would ever get in D or C rank ones. He is not careless or clumsy unlike me so I get worried thinking that he may be doing something else but when I ask dad about it,  he tells me that I shouldn?t be concerned with meaningless thin-" 

"We have arrived, princess!"I raise my voice preventing her from saying more than she had already. Obviously she is smarter than I always thought, Ryoga-sama and Takao-san need to know that she is suspecting something. Before we manag to knock on the door,  Ryoga-sama appears before us, he doesn?t have a friendly face, not taht eh has ever had one but still.

"You two are late, you know what that means right? Akaya-kun"he spoke just giving a quick glance at the new face before fixing his eyes on me"Yeah"I reply dryly, I?m not in the mood for this but I know that I will be punished later. As the princess gets near of her father to make an excuse for our tardiness, I get near of the leaf-head boy.

"Forget it. Everything she just told you about me, just fucking for get it."


----------



## Vergil (Apr 6, 2014)

*Dante*

Two days before had been gruelling, Shigure Sensei had taught him a valuable lesson on punctuality - one that he had already forgotten and was late once again. She had used the dull edge of the blade but had a beat his ass many times - for every minute he was late. He was several hours late. It hurt to sit down. It hurt to take a dump. At least it wasn't as bad as the day before. He was supposed to meet up with Shigure and his other team mates but decided that his ass was still too sore and didn't want to endure another impromptu caning from a wooden sword. Dante decided that he was going to go sightseeing!

That's when someone slammed into him and made him fall on his ass. His very tender ass that landed on the concrete.

"Oh for fuck's sake, you better be a hot woman otherwise I'm gonna....well, I can't do very much of anything right now...." he looked up and saw some punk kid. "Ugh, seriously, why aren't you a hot girl? Like this would be a perfect set up. You know the typical, bump into someone because they are late, thereby getting to know them a little better whilst giving them a hand up and picking up their books and inadvertently seeing their panties in the process?"

He sighed. "Well, I'm bored cos I'm cutting class, so I got time to kill. Name's Hyuuga Dante, I'm off to Suna to work on my suntan and see if there are any hot kunoichis there. Get it? Hot kunoichis? No? Ah well...."


----------



## Laix (Apr 6, 2014)

_Edie Nakano_
LIQUID TIME MISSION
​

​











_Edie & Ryoko - Escape_
​The byakugan was a powerful weapon for those lucky enough to be blessed with it from birth. For Ryoko Hyuga, often referred to as the 'Princess of the Hyuga Clan', this was a valuable tool for a medical ninja. She could keep track of her enemies movements as well as handle herself in close combat.

If it wasn't for that, she wouldn't have seen the kunoichi leap into the air and prepare an explosive barrage of kunai made with hair ties. In conjunction with the steroid-abusive jonin who summoned another of his pesky earth pillars, she threw them straight for the girls position straight from above. 

She realised that they had been found, and they weren't just aiming randomly hoping for a lucky shot.

"Move cow!" 

As she yelled for her partner to get away, Ryoko's palms began to glow a heavenly blue and move with intense speed. They bounced between all directions, from corners to bottoms to roofs, the glow from her hands left a trail that formed a sort of diagonal prism of chakra. Edie barrel rolled with a shriek to avoid the pillar, almost clipping her leg on the stone tower. When she looked up, she saw her rival's display of ability.

_And it infuriated her._

The jealous Nakano watched in amazement at her power. This was one of the reasons she hated Ryoko. There was no way this girl could be so ahead of her in ability! It was only because of her byakugan, but it was because of that byakugan that she was able to protect her.

"*Protection of the Eight Triagrams Sixty Four Palms GUARD!!*"

Upon the final word, the dome shaped chakra barrier contained the explosion before fading into the atmosphere. She was using more chakra than she planned defending against their attacks. That was it now, they had no choice. 

They had to get away, even if it meant ditching Kihara.

"Edie, lets go!"

"Don't boss me around!"

The girls picked themselves up and made a mad dash through the forest. Ryoko leaped over fallen debris and awkwardly grown trees with ease, while Edie moved at a slightly slower pace to avoid tripping over. 

"Come on! You're too slow!" Ryoko yelled, picking up on Edie's sluggishness. The blonde was already panting from having to run with such huge endowments and no suitable bra being worn. With every step her back begged for her to stop as her breasts slammed against her chest like sacks of potatoes.
 
"Hah... Hah... I can't... J-Just shut up!" Edie spluttered, defying the ache in her legs to go just that little faster. Ryoko was running low on chakra and Edie didn't have the capabilities to plan a good counterattack. Even with the explosives wrapped around her chest making up a decent emergency counter, her mind couldn't help but wander to the thought of how much she had contributed to this mission. For a girl so obsessed with power and control, she was usually the one giving in to commands.

The girls carried on through the forest, Ryoko moving like a nimble rabbit while Edie trailed behind going even slower and slower as they moved on. The enemy was getting closer and closer, tracking their every step. The Hyuga had a constant idea of where they were with her dojutsu, but she couldn't carry on covering her own back and the troublesome Nakano's.

They needed a plan of action, and fast.
​


----------



## Laix (Apr 6, 2014)

_Edie Nakano_​ FIRST ARC: MISSION
​
All it took was Edie to look Ryoko in the eye and she could almost mentally communicate her latest insults to her. In the wonderful world of Miss Nakano, she was riding a train at full speed towards Ryoko's helpless head, smiling with delight at the imminent brain splashing and bone crunching crash. 

But oh if only life was so generous. It may be another time before she can squeeze the blood out of that big-headed bitch with her best heels.

Her thoughts were disturbed by Ryoko's rude interruption and Zell's awkward expressions. He eventually decided to butt in himself, stating something that the girls could both disagree with.

"You both know you're the absolute worst best friends ever, right?"

"_*WE'RE NOT BEST FRIENDS YOU IDIOT!*_"
"*WE'RE NOT BEST FRIENDS YOU IDIOT!*"

The girls looked at each other for a moment, asking themselves if that really did just happen.

"Don't copy me, bitch!"
"Don't copy me, bitch!"

"Ugh, you did it again!"
"Ugh, you did it again!"

Was this the act of some sort of jutsu? Just before they were about to grab the nearest forks and lunge for each other like serial killers, the girls were snapped out of belligerence by a whispering Zell.

"You guys don't find it odd we're the only one at this place? When I asked Asami if she knew the guy at the other table she sort of told me off..."

Edie looked at the man in question from the corner of her eye. Despite all the commotion, he moved on to his fifth plate of food and minded his own business. If anything, he loved his food. That was probably the only thing she knew about him. 

Oh, and he's ridiculously hot.

"I see what you mean..." Ryoko agreed, stroking her chin. "It's strange indeed."

Zell spoke with a salty, jealous tone to his voice. At least to Edie he did. He spoke about the stranger's potential strength based on his physique which, to be fair, completely trumped Zell who looked like a typical skinny little teenager, while this guy was a real man that all girls desired.

"You guys don't seem to know him so he's probably not from Konoha, but we're in White territory... It's just weird that she hasn't made any move to introduce us or find out whom he is when we have this assignment tommorow. Don't you think so too?"

"You're being ridiculous Zell!" Edie dismissed his worries with a scoff. "You're just jealous, right? He's bigger up there and well..."

Edie pointed cheekily to her crotch with a flirty wink.

"... Probably down there too, you know what I mean!"

"You're such a crude cow!" Ryoko shouldn't be as disgusted now at what the ditzy blonde comes out with, but she never ceases to amaze her.

Completely ignoring her rival, she continued with her point. "Besides, Konoha is a huge place and the White territory is even bigger. Its impossible, even with my connections, to know everyone! I think Ryoko is just jealous and Zell... is just jealous too, in a different way unless you're gay."

While they all bickered and moaned as a group, the man who was only identified by his distinctive '004' tattoo on his neck poked his head up periodically to catch glimpses of them. There was one person however that he kept looking at, and it was the blonde he claimed he had no interest in. Although, he didn't gaze at her longingly, dreaming of a romantic encounter by candle light, it was still peculiar why this girl was of such interest to him.
​


----------



## Cjones (Apr 6, 2014)

*LT/Hisashi/Konoha/Uchiha Compound*

_Uchiha Compound. Ugh IV_

Full time guard? Someone my age? Eh, I guess it?s not the weirdest thing I?ve witnessed; in fact, that girl I met, what was her name-uh, ah, Bikkii. She too was a body guard and couldn?t have been no more than ten at most. So this guy before her full time escort wasn?t that big of a shock really thinking about it, but she sure as hell could use someone with more jock and less stick. 

?That?s pretty cool.? I responded lazily. I was still uncomfortable being in this place, even just walking around. Man, I know I have a problem with them, but how can it be this bad for me? It?s like the held me down and sodomized me or something. So in order to ease my mind I began listening to Manami go on about this dude, Ak-kun, and how he?s pretty much had the forever burning anus and would beat the shit out of them if they looked at him wrong. 

 ?I think he feels lonely." 

Or he could just be an ass.

"I have known him since I was seven and the only way he can interact with other kids is getting in street fights with them, also I don?t know why but everyone tends to paint things on the walls of his house or try to piss him off so dad punishes him. They even call him cat boy or Devil"

Devil? That?s actually kinda cool, so props to him, but cat boy? That?s the funniest thing I?ve heard since the story of Minori-obasan taking a dudes tongue and stuffing up his butt to make it look like he was giving a raspberry. Perhaps I shall now refer to this young lad as the great Neko-sama. Pffft ha. 

"He is always, always making me worry! Sometimes he comes back from his missions with injuries that no one would ever get in D or C rank ones. He is not careless or clumsy unlike me so I get worried thinking that he may be doing something else but when I ask dad about it,  he tells me that I shouldn?t be concerned with meaningless thin-" 

Ah, okay. I have a bit of inkling and it?s not the bowel releasing kind. 

"We have arrived, princess!" Ak-kun or Neko-sama spoke out to get our attention.

Holy craptastic crap, we?re here already? Immediately a very familiar face answers the door, all stoic and gruff, typical Uchiha spill. He gave a rather disinterested glance, which was good, as I turned my head in the opposite direction just as he looked toward me. Even with this mask on, it?s not like it was good enough to hide my identity. During all this it seemed that Ak-kun or Neko-sama, may have gotten a wee bit in trouble as the princess ran from my side and began to give an excuse for their tardiness. This in turn left me with, yup, here he comes.

"Forget it. Everything she just told you about me, just fucking forget it." Oh, man this was going to be good. 

?Hmm? Forget what exactly? Do you mean?.? Obnoxiously I responded and o further emphasis my point, I just shall partake in the visual signal of counting ones fingers. 

?That you?ve known Manami since she was seven? Meh.? One finger

?How the people treat you like crap? I totally know the feeling, so it really isn?t all that interesting a point.? Two fingers.

?That they call you devil or cat boy? Ha, if you don?t mind I think I?ll combine both and call you Neko-sama.? Three fingers.

And finally?

?Or how you strangely go on these D or C-rank missions, but come back with injuries that aren?t even possible for lame ass toddler lvl missions that they can typically churn out.? Four fingers. 

?I don?t know Neko-sama, the way you?ve treated me until now and that last little tid-bit?I don?t really feel like doing anything that could benefit you or?.? I looked past him toward the door of the home before folding my arms. 

?This place for that matter.? 
​


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 6, 2014)

*Enters, Shinkurou Kengo!!!*

​
_A dream, yeah that is what it was. I was having a great dream, a dream where I was an adult already. In this dream I was walking slowly through a path which divided the forest into two, with my katana tied to my waist and next to me grabbing my hand a green-haired kid of around 3 years old maybe, and on my other side, walking next to me as well, a woman with a slender body, nice chest and butt. She was wearing a kimono while the kid was wearing some brown shorts together with a white T-shirt. I was smiling and although I was not able to see anything else besides their mouths, I was able to see a smile in the faces of them both.

Suddenly the sky started to get full with dark gray clouds as the roar of incoming thunders could be clearly heard, then out of nowhere rain drops started to fall. Wet, yes that was the word, wet and smelly...wait...Wet and smelly!?_

I immediately woke up at the strange and disgusting event, only to take my hand to my forehead and find it. Yes, I found it. Some strange, smelly and humid thing was running down my forehead. The only thing I did after that was to look up at the tree branch above of the one I was sleeping on and what did I find? I find him there!!!!" REMY!!YOU FRIGGING INTENT OF MESSENGER BIRD!!! YOU DID IT AGAIN!!! " yes, just as you could imagine, the horrible thing that fell on my head was nothing but the crap of this bird, this goddamn messenger bird that has the bad habit of pooping on my head every time I?m sleeping.

Remy didn?t lose time and went down, landing on myshoulder before giving me the message. I read it as quickly as possible as I knew perfectly who was sending it and also I think I knew beforehand what it was all about. Once I finished reading it, I shred the letter into pieces and Remy left immediately while I jumped off of the tree and headed to the north. Reason? I had to meet with him. Oh Yeah, by the way, my name is Shinkurou, Shinkurou Kengo. My friends tend to call me Shin.

It took me around an hour and a half to reach my destination. A modest building enough for around three people to live in it without problem, it was a house made of wood and its front was turned into a local where rouge ninjas, samurai and why not, normal people, would eat some delicious dishes. In front of such a place he was already waiting for me, Remy was on his shoulder. His skin is white, his hair? dark brown and wild always pointing downwards. His eyes...well to be more exact, his eye is red as the blood; he was wearing a light brown shirt which had a design of flowers on it, some black pants and also a pair of sandals. On his face covering where his left eye should be, a dark red eyepatch. Tied to his waist, two katanas.




" Hey. What took you so long, Shin? " his voice calmed and composed as always, one of the things that usually piss me off about him." Not your business, Raku "I answered a little pissed because of the way that his goddamn pet woke me up. Sometimes I think this bastard is the one who tells Remy to play such disgusting pranks on me. " Yeah, whatever. Let?s get going now. "Raku said. You may be wondering who this guy is; he is Raku Yagami a rouge ninja specialized in kenjutsu of fourteen years old just like me and the kind of relationship I have with him? Well, how to say it? I think he is my best friend.

Before I could say anything nor even tsk my tongue at him, one of the things that still keeps me alive and that also prevents that I try to kill this dude came out from the shop. A beautiful girl of our same age, her hair of a light brown tone, it was long and bright. Her eyes, some pure eyes that should never be touched by the impureness of this screwed up world. Her body? Yes a good one for her age, a pefect chest and butt and even more a kind attitude that would make anyone to feel at home.



The name of this girl that from time to time makes me want to go and t-...Well, whatever. Her name is Ayaka Reishi. Her family is the owner of this little restaurant and of course they live in the floors above. Raku is currently living with her and her family....the lucky bastard." Raku-san, you should eat something before departing. I-I c-can cook it f-for you if you want " as she said those words, an intense red color appeared on her cheeks. Damn, it?s happening again." Don?t bother Ayaka, We will be back soon " Yagami said indifferent at her. Is he an idiot or what?! I would be happy if she were offering such a thing to me but Raku is different, i don?t know if he is just too naive or just too much of an asshole to notice that she is interested in him. And i am supposed to be the fool.

I observed the scene without doing anything but in the end I had to interrupt it. " And then, and then, what?s our job? "I asked ruining the moment, i don?t regret it though. Raku looked at me with his calm face and answered " Annihilation. We have to go to the base of a small group of delinquents and kill them, I didn?t ask the reason but the dude seemed to be frustrated and about to cry so they must have made something bad. " I nodded at the explanation from my comrade and immediately took him from his left arm and dragged him along" ?kay, you lead the way " I said and then waved goodbye to the girl" See you later, Ayaka-chan! "I shouted with abig smile in my face just like always." See you later! Be safe!! " she told to both of us while watching how we left.


----------



## Kei (Apr 6, 2014)

_Prove Yourself....To Yourself
Part Four_

The result of the explosion sent Zyana back flying, somewhere in her mind there was a calculation going, how hard would she have to hit a tree before she gets knocked out? Though as she flew, she hit something not too hard, it didn?t have the same composition as a tree, but it was still hard. Zyana opened her eyes and saw that Dude Li had caught her. She smiled warmly, what a comforting thing to look at when she first opened her eyes.  He smiled back, and his sweat almost looked like huge diamonds in that sparkled in the sun light. She knew she pushed him with that idea, but she was lucky that he was okay.

?Thank you for saving me?? Zyana said as she stood up

Dude Li only flexed his muscles, ?You don?t need to thank me Bambina! THANK THESE BABIES! THEY SCREAMED TO SAVE YOU FROM IMPENDING DOOM!? 

He flexed again and when he did the beads of sweat fly off of him and made even a bigger sparkling show. Zyana almost felt blinded by his radiance! Though she composed herself and touched his flexing muscles.

?I, Zyana, thank you for saving me?? She smiled before looking at the two females run off, she glared for a bit. If she didn?t know that one of them was a Hyuuga, though next time if she had to fight them, she will be prepared and murder them both. 

?Do you think we should go after them?? Dude Li consulted her

Zyana ran her fingers through her hair, flipping it as she turned around, ?No, let?s not? My employer will be happy to hear that one of his business partners tried to trick him.  There is only waste if we continue to spend chakra on them.? 

Though in actuality she was very tired, it was her that had wasted too much energy because her stamina wasn?t that good. Although the way she stood straight up and head held high, no one would guess that Zyana was truthfully spent. If they had continued on running after them, Zyana would have surely be out of breath by time the real fight had started. 

Dude Li picked her up and placed her on his shoulders, ?I agree with that course of action, so how about we check on the little one.? He said as he began to head in the opposite direction.

?Yes?We should help him?.? Zyana said as she tried to muster up some more energy, she had to fight and complete this mission. No matter how tired she had become, truthfully she was very happy that Dude Li was here, a jounin with her. Rosuto call was nearly perfect, because if she went after them alone she would surely be passed out or they would have killed her?

Zyana became even more indebted to Rosuto actions, she would have to thank him, but only after this mission was done!


----------



## Chronos (Apr 6, 2014)

_[Codename: Resolute Heart]_












​
The Jounin panting under his breath simply smirked. While Rosuto, pulled out a several paper bombs that were held between his fingers, extended while the other hand gripped on to a scroll, a swing to exposed it, the signs formed on it soon revealed and upon seconds it was transferred and turned into a Demon Wind Shuriken, grappled between his fingers, he coursed towards the Jounin, upon him being tired from the countless of arrows he swung towards the distance, a flurry so dense he was surprised himself that he had to utilize so many. What a nuisance indeed. Following soon, Rosuto swung his weapon once in close proximity, as it where a sword he never released the weapon, soon after, the Jounin simply predicted his movements, upon halting his path and pulling back was he able to evade such simplistic strike. Rosuto's feet sweep the earth, preforming a 360 degree spin, after so he threw his Shuriken. Pulling himself towards the side, he dodged once more, but too late was it that he noted something extra.

A thine line upon it. Manipulating soon the thread groped him on it's embrace. What was that smell? Something touched his senses and for some reason it was familiar, was it the thread? Rosuto's eye brilliant like the radiant sun, teeth holding firmly the line as he pulled out a lighter. Upon igniting it, he placed it on the line and soon rocketed a burst of flame towards his location. He winced, moving the palm he managed to trow and arrow once more, slowing the flames before reaching, leaping he twirled upon the skyline, and forced a kunai to drop from his pouch, turning he soon grabbed it with his teeth. Slicing the thread, he released himself and yet another arrow. He blitz towards Rosuto, Rosuto flicking a bomb upon the air, a kick connected to his head and sent him hurling towards the distance.

But after so the bomb ignited when he was in proximity, exploding where the Jounin stood. Upon the explosion the Jounin had finally gotten hit. Propelling hims towards the distance with shattered clothing. 

"How annoying!" 

Lifting himself of the ground, Rosuto expelled the blood that had formed in his mouth from set blow, pain was eminent but he didn't much care. He needed to think, he was using to many of those, but he still had a fight with him. Clenching his teeth he couldn't hold his frustration. Why was it so hard to kill this guy!? He needed to die, if he didn't succeed then what would happen. He needed to kill them all. After this he need to kill the other two as well. This was the mission, this was their purpose. He couldn't allow the situation from before to happen again. He just couldn't.

Again, he propelled himself of the ground and rushed towards the Jounin. Three bombs left in his hand, a single Kunai in his satchel. His tactics were devised well, but he was lacking strength, his abilities weren't honed enough, but still. He was gonna win, he just needed and opening, just one opening. upon closing the gap, slightly, he threw the three remaining bombs in his hands. The Jounin was tired, but he could still manage, an arrow, red. That's what he wanted. Upon stopping the course of the bombs, he rushed towards Rosuto, but soon he formed a Kai sign and a flash of light engulfed the area. 

Blinding the Jounin, he used his hands to shield himself from the blast, but upon realizing it, a sharp pain coursed through the palms of his hands. He began to curse his situation as embarrassment began to build in his core,. Rosuto hand holding the remaining kunai, while a bloody stream veiled the skies, his hands had been gashed by him, soon after that, Rosuto landed and twist kicked him to propel him further into the area.  

"Now, without those hands you can't use those annoying arrows can't you."

"Think that'll stop me, eh?" 

"..."

"I don't need that anymore. You're out of toys. Just a matter of time, boy."

"Big talk for someone who's gonna die." 

"Tsk!"

Rushing towards each other again, a flurry of combos was ushered, all blocked and dodged while at the same time forcing their strikes on the other. Why didn't he just die? What could Rosuto do at this point? There was no more, he could summon again, but he's too wary now. What can he do? He needed to plan, quickly. He needed to think, quickly. How could he win?


----------



## Sumon (Apr 6, 2014)

*Hino Kumawaka*

?Come on, Kuma, push yourself to the limit.? Motivational words from next to Kumawaka were said towards him as he and his friend ran laps around Fuzengakure?s ninja academy in order to get stronger. Sweat was pouring down Kumawaka?s chin and bandages all over his body became moist from the salty liquid that his body was getting rid of as he wrestled himself to finish the 30th lap. 

?If you... carried a big staff... like I do..., you?d have... hard time too.? Kumawaka responded friendlily and proceeded to run with his head held high and breath very short, and heavy. The friend took Kumawaka?s statement in a jokingly manner and laughed off, while showing to Kuma the handicap of his own ? the additional weight on calves. That embarrassed Kumawaka a bit, but he didn?t mind it.

Now Kumawaka wasn?t the most athletic kid, far from it, actually. He excelled more in chakra control than he did in physical things. His friend, though, was hell of a sport. Many kids were jealous of his physique and power. Hell, he was such strong Genin that even Chuunins and some Jounins couldn?t match his physical prowess. Daisuke was his name and he was as old as Kumawaka himself ? 15. And despite both boys? difference in excelled areas, they were the best friends. They didn?t have the most things in common, but somehow they clicked and had great chemistry. And because they were the best friends, they?d often train together trying to motivate one another. Though Kumawaka?s motivational speeches consisted of heavy irony and jokes as Daisuke was the last person who?d need motivation. He had great discipline and the best work ethic one can possibly have.

?Dai..., maybe wanna slow down... a bit?? Kumawaka mumbled smiling to his friend at the right side, while both boys were halfway through the lap 32. ?Hah, stop joking. Come on. You can do it. Don?t be a weakling? The friend replied full of energy. He could do it the whole day.

_?I?m not running with him the next time.?_ Kumawaka thought as he took a deep breath and tried to act determined. But in reality he was glad he ran with Daisuke. Running alone was a torture, whereas running with a friend, despite losing additional breath while talking, was so much better due to the time not dragging on so much.

Kumawaka dropped his pace slightly as he began feeling ache somewhere in his stomach area. He tried inhaling through nose slowly and exhaling through mouth. He was told by academy teachers that it was the thing to do to avoid stomach ache while running. And it did help, though Kuma had hard time maintaining such composed breathing and got back to his usual short quick breaths through mouth because it was easier and he was used to such breathing.

?10 more laps, let?s push, come on.? Daisuke tried motivating Kuma once again as he saw his weaker friend?s drop in pace, informing him about the plan to finish 45laps in total. 

... Kumawaka remained silent for a few seconds, before starting to speak: ?You said we?d run only 30 laps!? He was pissed friendlily, which brought out a small laugh from Daisuke followed by speech: ?But when we finish 45 laps, you?ll feel so good.? The truth was spoken and Kuma didn?t give up running with his mouth open.

5 laps later Kumawaka almost stumbled on a medium sized rock. But the boy didn?t fall down and got his balance back. Daisuke seeing that told his friend to speed up as there were only 5 laps remaining. So Kumawaka clenched his fists and started running as fast as he could behind Daisuke with wind blowing against him. He felt strange. He felt he was out of energy, but could still run for quite some time. And even though his legs were feeling like spaghetti out of exhaustion, they were functioning just fine.

5 more laps later Daisuke suddenly stopped at a tree in the shadow of it. Right behind him Kuma followed, but he didn?t remain on his feet upon reaching the tree and just fell straight on his back on the soft grass, completely out of energy. ?You did it, Kuma. I told you, you just have to believe in yourself.? Daisuke lectured his friend and about the power of belief. But Kuma with his blue hair all wet from sweat had other ideas at that moment: ?Let?s go get some pizza.?


----------



## Serp (Apr 6, 2014)

​Otori smiled as he dug into his Ramen, this girl was nice. She had honour and kindness to her that he guessed was lacking with a few of the younger ninja here, or then again when you go to a foreign place everyone is just as weird as the next so it is not worth picking and choosing who to be rude or kind to. But looking at the vast amount of food on the table and there was more to come Otori couldnt help thinking money, old money that is, makes you nicer. When you have old money you have nothing to prove, no back breaking resentment to keep the money you sweated for nor to resent those who have more or less than you. 

"Suzume you are a nice girl, from your steps I could tell you held yourself in a different manner, but from speaking with you I can see." He paused and smiled. "That you are a kind soul." He said before taking another spoonful of ramen. 

"This land of Iron sounds amazing, I have never left Konoha before and would like to see the world, you will have to take me there sometime, if you would like to." He picked up his chopsticks and started to twirl the noodles around them before he had another thought.

"You said you learned caligraphy and swordsmanship, that is pretty cool. I fumble abit on my ninjutsu, but such precise movements for swordsmanship and penmanship would greatly benefit my growth as a shinobi. And having a blade that I can trust as much as you Samurai trust yours would be really exciting not to mean meaning as well." 

Otori placed down his chopsticks and turned to Suzume, before bowing. "Will you teach me swordsmanship?!" He asked. He had gotten over his fear of people just in time to ask this, but would he be shot down, even if he was he had enjoyed today far too much to allow it to get him down, he would travel to the land of Iron himself and become a samurai. With her help or not, he would do it, but he was never one to turn down help.


----------



## Laix (Apr 6, 2014)

_Edie Nakano_
LIQUID TIME MISSION


​After almost an hour of walking, the girls eventually arrived back in the safe embrace of Konoha. Their clothes were tattered and their wounds still in need of treatment. It didn't go well, but it could've gone much worse.
 
They walked parallel to each other through the entrance after being checked by security. Ryoko was clutching her arm while Edie had her hands on her back, trying to recover her lost stamina from running so fast. Her breathing was laboured, her heart felt like it was going to leap out of her chest. The girl had never done exercise like this in her entire life.
 
"This is all your fault... Ryoko..." Edie wheezed, staggering along the central path through Konoha.
 
"As if. I was covering your back the entire time!" Puffy cheeked blonde's eternal rival bit back with just as much spite. 
 
"Whatever. When we see my father, I'll just explain everyth-"
 
"Explain what?"
 
The reluctant partners stopped dead in their tracks to avoid crashing into the brick wall that was Natsu Nakano, the client for their mission. They smiled sheepishly and avoided eye contact with nervous laughter as he looked on with his hands behind his back as trademarked.
 
"D-Dad! You really need to stop this Body Flicker thing... You're really good at it for someone who doesn't even know the technique!"
 
While she had no idea how her father kept appearing during such awkward times and so suddenly, she could only put it down to his bodyguards keeping watch over her constantly. They were his eyes and ears. He probably knew when she was taking a shit instead of peeing.
 
Now she thought about it, one of the 'security checkers' at the entrance was dressed rather similar to the Nakano Family Guards.
 
Skipping ahead to business, Natsu immediately inquired into how it went. Judging by their current state, he didn't expect good news. 
 
"Good news and bad news, Mr Nakano. We delivered the money - that's the good news. The bad news? Mr Kongou was double crossing you too. I don't know what was in the box exactly, but the team delivering it immediately became hostile and attempted to assassinate us. We barely escaped..."
 
Edie was hoping he wouldn't notice they was short a member, but the ever sharp-eyed had already picked up upon it from the second they entered Konoha's zone with his eyes and ears on the field.
 
"Where's Kihara? Did something happen to him?"
 
The girls looked at each other with an awkward frown that begged for the other to confess the truth. They both knew what he was like and didn't fancy a public humiliation. While Edie was more than certain to receive some harsh words and possibly a slap, Ryoko was to only get disappointment which, from someone as powerful and respected as Mr Nakano was just as bad as physical abuse.
 
"Y-You see..." Edie stuttered, her eyes darting over to the trees lining the sides of the road. They suddenly became so interesting. "Umm... Kihara is still there dealing with the enemy. I'm sorry but we had to go. There was a jonin and an annoying little... _bitch_, from the Black chasing us."
 
Natsu seemed less than impressed, but Ryoko soon jumped in to back up Edie's story.
 
"Mr Nakano, she's absolutely right. We escaped for the sake of the mission and felt that you'd be more pleased to learn that Mr Kongou isn't completely honest with this business deal. He may be planning to assassinate you."
 
There was a moment of silence as he didn't deliver his response just yet. His eyes narrowed to slits and studied the emotions and reactions of the girls. They felt pressured and a bit invaded just from his presence. For a normal human with no shinobi qualities, he was very intimidating.
 
Edie was begging to the Valkyries in her little mind that he was completely fine with their story, no issues, no questions, nothing.
 
"Fine. Ryoko, take this." He held out his left hand and out of the pedestrian crowd appeared one of his 'Suits' as Edie nicknamed them, otherwise known as the Nakano Family Guards. Natsu received a wad of cash that was handed over to a grinning Ryoko. "Good job on the mission. Oh and before you go, tell Mr. Hyuga-san I said hello."
 
"Yes sir! Have a nice day~!" With her money in hand, Ryoko left the two with a cheerful beam. Edie grimaced at the entire situation. She did just as much work as her yet she wasn't being rewarded? Not even some new clothes or that dog she always wanted!?
 
"What are you waiting for, Edie?" 
 
"_Umm... _Just waiting for my payment! Where is it, Dad!?"
 
A miraculous wonder of the human species occurred when Natsu Nakano crackled a smile, even a light chuckle. He spun on his heel and walked away from Edie, his laughs echoing through her ears like the torment of the devil. She left in a different direction, her arms crossed and her cheeks deflated with a sulking pout.
 
_(Stupid man... I'll just take the reward myself! I know where your safe is Daddy, that's your first mistake! Hohohohohoho!!~)
_
 - LT END -​


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 6, 2014)

*Uchiha Akaya*

_Leaf-head IV_

Ugh...this guy really gets on my nerves, he is fundamentally different from the princess but in the end his very existence seems to have the same purpose as hers: piss me off. As he starts to list the things that she said, I recall each one at the same time. The fact that I know the princess since we were nine and seven years old respectively was no secret, i couldn?t care less just like him. Everyone glaring and messing with me was no secret either, although him saying it like that is not of my liking. I clench my fist at his apparently arrogant behaviour, if he were smarter he should know that he was in someone else?s backyard and as such he could get a bad time if he kept going with that attitude.

"Stop calling me like that"I say, if there?s something I dislike as much as Ryoga is precisely the Nibi, the idiots of the compound calling me cat boy doesn?t help either and of course this little shit calling me Neko won?t help him to get on my good side."And just keep your mouth shut about the last bit. If I hear you talking about that, I?ll make sure your throat is out of your body before you know it" now, me threatening him may not be believable due to the injured appereance I have right now but I?ll make sure it happens. Getting ready to leave I say"I hope you get a _good time_ talking with the princess" my venomous tone is clearly perceived before I start to walkk away but then-

"Akaya-kun, where do you think you are going? Please introduce me to our guest"he said but i felt that he already knew who the boy was. What? Now he will start to call leaf-head as senpai too? Frowning at the task this dirty old man just gave me, I walk back and stand in front of Hisashi"Leaf-head, this is Ryoga-_sama_, the leader of the Uchiha clan"I say cleching my jaw before receiving a light but still burning slap on my cheek from the man?s hand. Yeah, i remembered now, every single Uchiha can be an asshole with the rest of the world but I am just part of _that_ rest  of the world.

"What have I told you about respecting others? Sorry for his rude way of speaking, now If you may enter the house, please? "yeah, as if you had ever taught me manners, don?t talk about those when you?re being a hypocrite, looking at both of us as if we were scum. I see the princess looking from the sidelines. I know she doesn?t like when her father treats me like that, much less in front of others. Returning a hateful glare to the clan leader, I raise my head and apologize reluctantly before getting that I must go inside with them.

This will be a long day. I would give a lot for amission from Hokage-sama to arrive.


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 6, 2014)

Shinkurou Kengo 

_Mission_​
" And so, do you have the especs of the mission? or you memorized it all ? "I asked wanting to know a bit more in detail about the job we just took. Usually Raku is the one who talks with the clients; we are mercenaries but our main jobs are those of bounty hunters although from time to time we are ready for missions similar to those that the ninjas do. Without saying anything, Raku took out a piece of paper from his pocket and turned it to me. As I took the paper and started to read immediately with some excitement.



> A gang of Ronin has been slumming around our little village and has been terrorizing our women and children. They think they are some hardened fighters just because they wield some swords and gang up on anyone that talks crap about them, they?ve gone too far hurting my beloved citizens. Can you here and beat these heinous criminals to a pulp?
> 
> Reward: 5,000



" Sounds nice! those baddies won?t know what the hell took them out! " I spoke with emotion, it was not that I loved to do this kind of missions, indeed I would prefer to only eat all the food I can during the entire day but from time to time I like to do them to test my abilities although, in Raku?s words, I suck competely. Staring at me wih his only visible eye " I hope that you have gotten some training in these last days. I say it because last time you were about to die because of a sword about to thrust through your skull " the one-eyed fool said as cold-hearted as always. Damn, I hate when he underestimates me like this, just because he is stronger than me.

I didn?t even answer to his empty words and just turned my face indignated, one of this days I?ll show him who?s boss. Apparently It would take us a couple more of hours to reach the town of the client so he could tell us where the people we are supposed to get rid of are. I can?t wait.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Apr 6, 2014)

*Zansatsu|Genin|Sunagakure*

*[Hospital, Sunagakure]​*​
[Staring into the Abyss]​
The scribbling and sketching that Satoshi was working were slowing to a stop. All sorts of devices and notes on where to place them in the new puppet were wrote out in excruciating detail in a language and style that only he could read. Mirrored, upside down and a handful of letters in every word makes it nearly impossible for anyone but Satoshi to read. Now all he had to do was to decide on what form the puppet to take. Humanoid was his first inclination, but more animalistic could also hold benefits in a combat setting. As he sat his pencil down he leaned back into his chair. 

 "That is indeed a conundrum, what to do. What to do.",  "Stop moping over what to do and do something." a familiar voice comes from behind. Satoshi rocks his head and turns it toward the door.  "I thought I locked that" is the simple reply given Tadashi shakes his head and takes a step further into the room.  "You did, but I'm a better Ninja than you." is shot back while he stuck his hands in his pockets.  "So, to what do I owe this honor?",  "I heard you were sent on a mission and almost got yourself killed." Satoshi's eyes narrow, that was a sore subject.  "And where did you hear this?" is asked as the boy propped himself up on the table.

 "You do remember who my family is, right?" of course. Prodigy and well respected clan. Made a lot of sense.  "Care to talk about it? Might make you feel better." Satoshi almost laughed at the prospect,  "I already talked with Yutaka extensively on the subject, and I can say that it hardly made me feel any better." is stated dully as he returned his gaze to his notes. Tadashi too was looking at the notes that Satoshi was working with, he couldn't read a damn thing, but he could see that Satoshi was really coming up with something.  "Well, he isn't your age and I am. Never know what an age similarity can do for a conversation." is shot out as he reached for Zyana's book. 

Satoshi bit his lower lip, but he doesn't make a move to stop him,  "This isn't your hand writing. its feminine" Satoshi rolled his eyes at the comment, way to state the obvious Tadashi.  "Why are you so interested in my mission?" is asked. Tadashi puts the book back down noting the hand writing then looks back to Satoshi,  "To see if we can work out what you did wrong." Satoshi snickered under his breath.  "I jumped between a B Level threat in the Bingo Book and her intended target. That is what I did wrong." ~

_-  The rippled of her muscles as she pushed through with the attack on him. He could see it all, yet he couldn't react to it. He felt it too, everything. The sting of her fingers as they slammed into his stomach

The sensation of his skin depressing into his body. He heard it too, the sound of his flesh being pushed to the limits of its elasticity. The sound of that very flesh ripping with a soft pop almost akin to the breaking of a rubber band. 

Again he could see it. The death that seemed to float in the woman's eyes.

He could taste it too, the bitter taste of copper as his mouth slowly filled with blood, the heat of the current as the woman's synapses fired as her Jutsu started to go off. The low hum of electricity blared like a war drum and his muscles tense to the point of tearing as he is electrocuted                   

Then another sensation came, one of weightlessness as he is pulled from his feet. His eyes already blurred as he hunched over her hand. He watched as his own blood dried under the heat of her Lightning Jutsu and he closed his eyes. -_

 "I was ready to accept death, really I was." Satoshi admits after going over some of the finer detail of his brief skirmish with the Chunin that came close to taking his life.  "In fact I was told I died three times in total before I stabilized." the two then remain silent,  "Well, let me buy you some lunch, then we can see about getting you back in shape." ~

_-Fuzen_ 

A man flew through a window and rolled into the center of the street. His face was bloody from going through the pane of glass and he struggles to pull himself to his feet as to run.  "W'ere you dink you goin' boy-o?" a voice boomed. A bell rung as a large man walked from the building he just threw the other man from. "I-I told you I don't know anythig!!" is exclaimed.  "Dat no gud way to be doin' dings boy-o. Ah dun kno' dat you saw errydin'" the large man replies as he bent down while pushing the man back to his stomach. 

 "Wat ya'll lookin' at. Git fo Ah decide to kill all you!" the man roars. The crowd that had gathered quickly disperses from the threat. The mad man looks back down and grabs the man by his hair,  "Ah friend o' mine dun went 'n' died down 'ere. Ah want to kno' where dat body is. It dun no 'n' de morgue 'n' dere no new graves boy-o." is stated as he squeezed a bit. "All the bodies were burned!" is exclaimed. The mans eyes narrow,  " 'N' de belongings?" is asked. "I-I don't know, local programs take things for the needy.",  "Dat too bad fo you den." with a hard twist he breaks the man's neck. Standing he walks back toward the morgue, he needed to get more answers.~


----------



## Kei (Apr 6, 2014)

_[Mission End]
[Arc End]_

Zyana eyes began to get blurry, it was getting hard to see, but she had to keep standing. She had to, the mission wasn?t over till they all regrouped. Rosuto had to be okay, that was what she was trying to convince herself, but the chances were low. Even she knew not to challenge a jounin at this level, but there was a chance, a 10 percent chance that he was okay, he was a ninja for crying out loud, what happened to that stupid passion that Dude Li was talking about.  If it was true, than that boost up his chance of coming out alive by another ten, but the on the other hand it was completely outweighed the other chances.

As they got closer Zyana could see the light that came from the clearing! The sounds of clinging kunais and harsh breaths were a sign that they were still fighting. And most importantly that Rosuto was still alive despite Zyana?s calculations.

They burst through the clearing and got in-between the two fighting men, Zyana jumped down from Dude Li?s shoulders and took her place beside Rosuto. She didn?t have enough energy to slow down another ninja, but just numbers alone should scare him away. And surprising it did, the rival jounin back away before heading into the forest retreating.

Zyana couldn?t help but release a long loud breath of release, she was glad that it didn?t have to come to a fight, and if it did she wouldn?t know how to get out alive. She turned to Rosuto, but her voice caught in her throat. There was no simple sorry she could say to him, and not even an official thank you that was big enough to express her gratitude to thank him. Words were only simple and small things, it was the actions behind them that made a differences.

She looked at him before looking away towards the way of the village, ?We should get going, make it out of the forest and back into the clearings.? She stated before turning around, ?But before that??

Zyana walked up to Rosuto, ?I wish to thank you and apologize for my actions the most logically I can think of this moment.? Zyana explained, ?Please accept my gratitude, and please forgive my actions.?

Zyana slammed her legs between the back of his knees, but before he could fall she caught him bridal style. Picking him up seemed more than a task then she thought but she stood up straight. She didn?t think this fully on through, the boy was heavier than she imagined, but this was the only way she could atone. 

?I will carry you back to the village, and this is how I will atone for my actions for getting in the way when you were trying to do your job.? She said while looking down for him, though she started looking into his eyes. ?Now please accept my thank you for everything up until now??

Zyana leaned down and kissed him?

Her eyes flicked back to their original color, and her eyes widen before dropping him on the ground. She covered her lips as she backed away?

?AH! NO!?  Zyana whimpered, ?I?M SORRY! PLEASE! I DIDN?T MEAN IT LIKE THAT! I JUST WANTED TO THANK YOU!!?

Zyana emotions spurred out of control when she kissed him, the emotional reaction was enough to knock her out, but she was clearly thinking along the lines! She looked towards Dude Li and he had a handkerchief crying! She could die from this! Zyana felt a crushing blow from embarrasement! No matter how logically thinking it was, that wasn?t it!

?Ah!? Zyana let out an eep before turning around and rushing off, ?GO TO THE BOSS WITHOUT ME!!! I?M TRUTHFULLY SORRY!!!!?


----------



## Chronos (Apr 6, 2014)

*Ivery, Rosuto l Genin l Mission End*

What had just occurred? Whipping his lips off he just glared at the distance. He spitted away the taste of cherry or strawberry or whatever from his lips as he just sighed witnessing her run away. Turning towards the teacher her simply just reacted with a sigh. Such bullshit. He didn't want her to get attached he was simply doing what he thought he should do. He was simply being kind and he didn't expect anything more. Turning his gaze towards the distance he failed to finish the target off. But with wounds deep enough to reach bone, he doubted he would have full use of his hands. He didn't care anymore, he managed to at least fend him off.

It would take him the entire pay's worth of this mission to get back all those tools he used. And then there was Zyana. Stealing his first kiss as well. That was low. He turned to Dude Li and he just shrugged while he continued to wipe away his lips of this gooey lipstick of whatever the hell it was. She was a kind girl, but she mistook his intentions. Well that scroll he gave her was of no use either. Soon it will lose his power and she won't be able to summon Rei. 

"I'm heading back to Suna. Just... Damn it."

His bleeding was pretty substantial. But hell, it was worth it. Mission failure, kill failure. He was exposed as well. Although he was pretty sure that Edie would forget, and that vigilante wasn't returning to Konoha. Hell, he'd be to embarrassed to say that he got handed by a genin.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Apr 6, 2014)

*Suzume|Genin|Konohagakure*

*[Konohagakure, Streets]*​
[Life as a Ninja Part Deux,Meeting New People VIII]​
Suzume slurped down noodles and soup at the rate of an industrial vacuum cleaner as the two ate. In the time it took Otori to enjoy a few bites of his she had already downed two whole bowls. Some she didn't even chew, it was just gone into the bottomless pit that was this little girl. The waitress sweat dropped, _'is she even tasting it'_ she wonders while setting another few bowls of soup down. Looking over to Otori she was relieved to see that he at least seemed to have some manners. She may have been surprised to know that Ms. Sato here came from a wealthy family. Parting the curtain she returns to the kitchen as Suzume puts another bowl in the empty pile that she had growing. 

While they ate Otori began to speak, Suzume tried to listen past the chewing that she was doing, but she was having the hardest of times as the flavors in the food were louder than the boy beside her. _'Did he say something about a kind soul? That is so me!'_ she thinks in the back of her mind. He'd have to meet her nasty side first though. But that's a story for another time. A smile drifted across her face as she started in on a bowl of spicy Ramen. The flavors went through her like a ten ton rock. She was in love and the bowl went the way of the Dodo. The empty bowl swirls in another bowl as she picked up another. 

 "Shuur, I down't shink shat daddy woulds mindsh." 

She replies, about the traveling question, with a mouthful of food, which was very un lady like. But at this moment in time. She wasn't all that worried. Another bowl down a bunch more to go. 

"Will you teach me swordsmanship?!"​
Suzume's eyes widen at the question and just as the Waitress had come back Suzume reacts to the question by spraying her mouth full of Spicy Duck Barbeque Ramen in her face. The waitress calmly sets the bowls down and reaches for a towel that was next to the bar.  "I am SO sorry!" is exclaimed her eyes widen. She swallows hard.  "Wu-what?" is asked and Otori reaffirms the question that he asked.

 "Well.." she hesitates.  "Tu-teach you? Wu-well. I guess I could" she says as her voice regained its composure. She wipes her chin of the Ramen and thinks hard,  "You sure you want to this? I mean learning the way I did is pretty boring. I mean booooooorrrrrring!" is stated putting emphasis on the word boring as she did an umpire's 'safe' gesture to just add to it.  "Well, if you are dead set on doing this, we need to get you a sword or at least a practice sword." ~


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 6, 2014)

*Shinkurou Kengo*

_Mission_​
" THE HELL!? " yes that is what I shouted out loud once we set foot in that town, I was speechless at the sight, and it was not because I was watching something really abnormal, there seemed to be not destruction of any kind nor actually a goddamn soul around it. That place was like a frigging ghost town! i mean I knew, by the information Raku provided to me, that these people were being threatened and opressed by a bunch of dudes wielding swords but...Never thought about it to the point that they would be so scared to leave their houses.

" Oioioioioi!! Raku, you sure it?s here? i mean like seriously, just look at this place "I said as I pointed to the, apparently, empty town in front of my eyes." Yes, it?s here "that was everything that my pal replied before starting to walk forward and leaving me behind with my mouth open. Sighing and then scratching the back of my head i followed the ronin accompanying me into the town, there was no other option, right?

We walked for a little until we reached the last house of the town, which also was at the beginning of the next part of the forest. In our way there i was able to notice a few adults and some kids watching through the windows...some of those brats just stick their tongue out at me. Let?s see if they keep doing so after I save their home. Raku knocked the wooden door and an oldman received us, telling us to hurry and enter. Apparently he is the client.

As soon as we entered, the old man was already on his knees begging us for help." Don?t worry. If we had refused to do this we wouldn?t have come in first place, " he spoke without changing his calm expression. Of course I could not be left behind, I had to say something heroic as well not to be outshined by Raku, although hopefully i won?t have to fight someone too strong." Yeah, oldman. I promise you that we will get rid of those bad people!!! "I told him euphorically and with confidence. If I were alone, probably I wouldn?t be so sure of it but with Raku fighting along with me I was really at ease.

After that, the man started to tell us when everything started and how things have been for them since then. I clenched my fists in frustration, knowing the kind of things those bastards would do to this poor people only made me angry. Even if they weren?t to pay, I would do this...people that harm others just because of their own selfish desire must be punished!!.

" Well, let?s get go- "

*KYAAAAAAAA!!!*

The words of my partner were interrupted by a scream coming from outside the building. Apparently they were here already. Raku only stared at me and nodded.

It?s time for some action!


----------



## Bringer (Apr 6, 2014)

*Shurui Yamanaka*

Shurui looked down at the sandy ground as she slowly placed her hands behind her back. Although she was trying her best to avoid eye contact, she couldn't help to glance at her mission partner. Jet black hair, an intense stare, and a muscular build from the looks of it. He looked much older than her, but considering the rank of this mission he must've been in the same age group as her. 

"Huh." She muttered as the boy spoke. She made sure to respectfully listen. She noticed that the boy didn't immediately continue, instead he just walked off at a steady pace so she could follow closely behind. The Yamanaka appreciated this immensely. After he continued speaking, once again the kunoichi's eyes met the floor, obviously uncomfortable.

She was a fool not to suspect this kind of question. It seems like everyone she meets, her heritage comes up in some shape of form. Could she ever escape from these shackles that is her very blood? However the girl didn't dare risk upsetting her partner by not answering his question. "Yes." She looked up to meet his eyes. "You'd be correct."


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 6, 2014)

*Shinkurou Kengo *

_Mission_​
We went out of the small place of that teary old man only to face the crappy scene that was going on in the open. Two men, one of them bald, ugly and, by his looks, the kind of fool who never takes a bath. Disgusting. The other had long black hair that would reach until the very end of his back, a torn apart yukata and white skin. Both of them with a little boy between them and with a sword at his throat while trying to belittle the father of the lad. I hate them; It?s strange since I usually don?t really have this kind of feelings for anyone but these people just piss me off big time; threatening a little kid, What kinda bastards are they?!

Raku remained in silence looking at the scene too. He didn?t move an inch and his eyes were just as cold as always, however his hand was already placed on the hilt of one of his katanas. Apparently he was waiting for the right moment. Just like him, I brought my hand to the hilt of my sword, I was going to defeat those jerks no matter what. The one-eyed turned to look at me, apparently noticing how I was getting impatient but surprisingly he didn?t say anything to stop me. " You take the one on the right but don?t kill him. We need information " he stated as I nodded, it was show time!!

Without losing time, I rushed towards the long haired one. " Hey, you!!! " i called their attention and immediately unsheathed my katana. Everyone who sees it would wonder if I can really fight with this and I don?t blame them, after all this Katana is already old and by its appereance it can break at any moment but I still keep using it to fight during my missions. Why? because it is the memento from my father, Setsuna Kengo.

As I swung my sword towards them, my objective was the one who used his own weapon to block mine. Something already calculated by Raku." Who are you, brat?! "he questioned me as if he couldn?t believe that a kid was challenging him with a sword. I didn?t answer his question because I didn?t care about him in the slightest. As I turned my eyes to look at the other dude, Raku was already measuring his strength with that of the man, but then in an instant, my partner took his second katana and with one horizontal swing he cut in half the body of the dirty bald man. His sword didn?t even got dirty by the blood of his opponent because of how fine the slice was.

Before I could realize it, the bastard in front of me delivered a fist across my face which took me out of balance before taking distance and rush at me with his sword raised so he could cut me down. With a movement to my left side I barely avoided his sword as it cut a little part of my hair. Then he swung his sword horizontally to get me but before his sword could reach me, Raku hit him with the back of his blade and took him out. The guy fell unconscious

The red-eyed looked at me with a serious look." Don?t get distracted in battle, Shin. I can?t be all the time with you, so if you don?t want to die try to improve a little at least. "

Ouch!

Those were some harsh words, you know? He openly told me that I?m weak...After that I stayed in silence; I wanted to kill these fools but in the end had to get saved by Raku again. Tsk, I need to get stronger. Those were my thoughts while my friend started to tie up the only ronin left, and then the interrogation began.


----------



## Bringer (Apr 6, 2014)

*Heikin Akimichi*

First of all the Akimichi wasn't afraid, it was true he was creeped out, but the best course of action was to get the man to come out the warehouse. However after the duo began to evaluate the situation at hand, the redhead quickly stuck her hand up her skirt and pulled off some panties. 

Heikin eyes widened in surprise. "I don't know rather to call you a boss ass bitch or a slut." The two ran off as the man pursued. The lighting was better outside with the stars and moon providing some sort of light. This man was clearly malnourished looking, so he didn't seem to be that much of a threat. 

The Akimichi stopped running. "Okay he's clearly after your ass, so I'll hold him off or some shit." He quickly explained as fast as he could before turning around. Heikin pulled out a kunai. "Bring it the fuck on you bitch!" He roared. For some reason the more he trashtalked the more confidence was built. As soon as he saw the man he charged forward and threw the kunai.

The man was surprisingly agile as he dodged the kunai by tilting his head to the side. As Heikin went for a tackle the man jumped over him. Reacting immediately the shinobi pivoted and managed to grab the man by his long uncut hair. The hair reeked and felt really grimy, but regardless the Akimichi tugged on it with all his force and then let go causing the man to fall backwards. 

His adrenaline rose and he tried getting on top of the man to deliver an onslaught of blows to the face, but the manage properly positioned his foot to kick Heikin off of him. The Akimichi was knocked over on his back, and the man immediately stood.  

_"How da fuck, he looks like he's fucking nine pounds how did he manage that."_ The Akimichi tried to get up, but the man who had a tanto in one of his hands stood over him. The only thing left for the Akimichi to do was to desperately kick his feet to knock the man down.


----------



## Bringer (Apr 6, 2014)

*Hado Terumi*

Hado pretended to sleep as he heard footsteps approach his door. He feared the worse, what if Kirisaki had seen him watching her get dressed? Even worse what if the shopkeepers niece had seen him peeping on Kirisaki; he shuddered to himself, his ear would probably be torn off. What would he say if that was the case? He was just checking up on Kirisaki, which wouldn't be a lie technically. Besides... It was only seconds, he didn't even watch the whole thing.

To his relief it was Kirisaki, and it didn't seem like she was angry, so it could be assumed she wasn't aware of that whole peeping ordeal. Frankly it was something Hado wanted to forget... Maybe not forget, but keep to himself. He didn't really say anything after she had said she was coming in, he just remained laying down. However despite this the Terumi's eyes were wide open, something that would be hard to notice in the dark room.

As soon as she started talking about the day, the ivory haired boy sat up. So now he knew for certain that she was unaware of what he was up to moments ago. He decided to add something in. "Or maybe it was fate?" He added with a smile. In all honestly he didn't really believe in fate, and was unaware if there was truly a higher power in this world, but there was one thing he knew. Only action brings change. 

Hado continued to listen as the girl asked him a question. While she did this he removed the sheets from over him, and then sat crossed legged on the bed. "Don't worry, I'm not sleepy yet." He stated before getting to the question. "I didn't really say anything back then because my ear was sort of being manhandled by the shopkeepers niece." He let out a laugh as he rubbed the back of his hair to show he was a bit embarrassed.

It seemed as if he was dodging the question, when in all reality he just wanted to clarify a few things before getting it. "I'm a ninja from Kirigakure. I didn't state it before because it wasn't necessary." Hado put his hands down. "So what was with that outfit you were wearing? I don't think I've seen anything like it in Kirigakure."


----------



## Cjones (Apr 6, 2014)

*LT/Hisashi/Konoha/Uchiha Compound*

_Uchiha Compound. Ugh V_

"And just keep your mouth shut about the last bit. If I hear you talking about that, I?ll make sure your throat is out of your body before you know it"

Ooh, so scared. 

"You have some weird fetishes for my body Neko-sama, you want a piece of my body that bad?" I teased him, but all he did was flash me a death glare. He totally wanted me, but sadly I don't swing for that team. I'll have to make sure to break it to the poor lad later. 

Our little banter was soon interrupted by another Uchiha, whoopie, the one who opened the door from earlier. I immediately recongised his face and couldn't help getting a bit upset as he asked Neko-sama, who's real name was apparently Akaya, to introduce me to him. Well, for the first time today I felt this kid and me had a brief connection with one another.

Neither of us wanted this introduction to happen. 

"Leaf-head, this is Ryoga-_sama_, the leader of the Uchiha clan"

What a smart ass and the old dude didn't look to happy about that and consequently he suffered a smack right across the face. Poor guy, not only did that have to hurt but it was particularly embarrassing to be disciplined in such a way in front of a complete and utter stranger. It's not like this was something new, I'd assume, because Akaya gave such a 'I'd kill if I could' stare as if it was on a regular basis. Such a ferocious looks doesn't come from the occasional discipline, or perhaps ass whooping. 

Though this Ryoga was a twat. 

"What have I told you about respecting others? Sorry for his rude way of speaking, now If you may enter the house, please? "

Fantastic then. 

"...Sure, why not. I thank you kindly Ryoga-sama?" Ugh that left a horrendous taste in my mouth, but manners. So as I began walk walk to enter his home an idea came into mind. I recalled the words spoken between this man Ryoga and Akaya when we first arrived here about being punished for being late with the princess, and added it on with what I just say. You know what of those moments where you fill back for a person when something happens, but it's not really your fault; however, you made have played an unintentional roll in getting them in trouble? I was having one of those moments.  

So at my own personal risk from both sides, this kid getting mad and Ryoga sniffing me out, I decided to give a bit of assistance with his excuse.

"Hey, don't be to mad at this guy." I explained wrapping my arm around his shoulder. 

"I know Manami from, ah, school and we hadn't seen each other in such a long time that we started chatting it up. You know, typically school yard stuff jutsu we learned, teachers, how's life, and bragging about my medical abilities. You know stuff like that." My speech was swift and fluent as I lied. A salesmen could be impressed with how smooth my way of talking. 

"Neko-sama here was saying how they had to get back, but I was keeping Manami busy and all so it's not exactly all his fault." I explained all the while trying to push Akaya into walking into the house with me at the same time to hopefully take some of the heat off him.  ​


----------



## Olivia (Apr 7, 2014)

*Kirisaki Shinkō
Liquid Time: Times are Changing
*
Hado revealed to me that he was from Kirigakure, but he didn't hold any ill intentions for me. That was a relief, as I knew some shinobi from different countries believed heavily into this whole White side/Black side ordeal. It was nice to be able to mingle with another shinobi from a different faction with no ill intents. It even made me smile genuinely. 

However his next question is the one that got to me. It was always very awkward introducing my religion to others - mainly because they start to look at you differently afterwords, that they think you are crazy for devoting yourself that much to a religion. I took a deep breath and exhaled the truth.

"I'm a nun at the Kibō church, and I wear those garbs almost every where. They made adjustments for mine so it would be more suited for battle, but even then it was hard to completely maneuver in."

I took a deep breath and closed my eyes. I didn't want to look at him, and I honestly felt a bit embarrassed. It was always difficult to explain my religious ties, because I didn't know if I was stepping on other peoples toes. What with so many different clans, cults, and religions out there it wouldn't be so shocking to think that different shinobi from different countries hold entirely different beliefs from one another. Hell, look at Mion and I, we're from the same village and we have different religions.

"I'm not use to wearing different clothing, so honestly wearing something like this is very strange. But it's a nice sort of strange."

I turned and smiled at him, hoping to draw some of the weirdness away that I had from earlier. 
​


----------



## Bringer (Apr 7, 2014)

*Hado Terumi*

This was actually pretty nice. Not only is he conversing with somebody who's from a completely different country, he was befriending somebody who wasn't crazy. It appeared the two shared the same feelings on this whole black and white mumbo jumbo. It was completely irrelevant and pointless. Furthermore a persons origins doesn't define who they are.

Hado raised an eyebrow as he heard Kirisaki answer his question.  He also noticed she seemed to be... Embarrassed... Or perhaps ashamed as she was answering this. Normally the young shinobi would be intrigued and ask a bunch of questions, but why would he push a topic that the young woman was clearly uncomfortable with. 

He spoke. "So you're a ninja nun?" This was both cool and worrying to the boy. It was cool that nuns were taught to be shinobi, it was bad because Hado had just realized he didn't just peep on a girl, he peeped on a nun. That makes it all the more worse, if that was more possible.

And then she pointed out her outfit... Fortunately for Hado the room was pretty dark. Due to the previous encounter with her when he went to go check on her, the ivory haired boy was unaware if he could look at the girl without staring at the way her outfit hugged her body. _"Get a grip idiot."_ He thought to himself.

"I know the feeling. When I discovered I had the talent to utilize chakra at a young age, I felt weird considering I grew up with parents who weren't ninjas." Hado decided to leave out the detail that his parents were actually against ninjas and wished to eradicate them all. 

Suddenly a yawn escaped Hado's mouth, and he placed his hand over his mouth. He was really enjoying this conversation, however his drowsiness was getting the best of him. The shinobi turned to the window, and saw that it was still raining. Well more like hear it was still raining heavily. He recalled Kirisaki's fear of thunder.

Hado felt really bad, would she be able to sleep while knowing that at any moment the sound of thunder could suddenly fill the night sky. "Kirasaki... Hopefully this doesn't sound creepy or anything, but-" He paused, normally when a sentence started with that it meant it would be pretty creepy. "You could sleep here next to me if you want."


----------



## Olivia (Apr 7, 2014)

*Kirisaki Shinkō
Liquid Time: Times are Changing
*
Hado didn't seem bothered by the fact that I had admitted that I was some religious nut-job that devoted myself to a religion enough to dictate what I wear everyday. Maybe I was over-thinking it a bit. Overall, he has been understanding, even from the start when I got scared of a little thunder. He even opened up a little and shared some of his past, that made me feel comfortable.

However the next sentence had the exact opposite effect. Sleep next to him? Was he crazy? He was getting way to comfortable with me! I-I couldn't do that even if I wanted to! I know he said not to be creeped out by it, but how in the world would it not be creepy! I almost spoke out my thoughts in a rushed fluster, but -

_*CRACK*_

Echoed through the sky, and I immediatly hit the floor. Why was I such a coward. Maybe this was the reason. It was still fairly story, and I always felt like I was going to have a heart attack when I was alone. I gathered my courage and stood back up as I stated:

"Well - Maybe I'll just sleep on the ground next to you. You'll keep better company than that other girl anyways."

I looked away, too scared to admit my original feelings. How could I think that he wanted me to sleep with him? He was too caring to push that to the extreme. I'm sure he was just worried about my well being.

"But thanks for the offer...I'm sure I'll be fine on the ground, and if I need someone you'll be here, right?"

I exclaimed, with a big smile on my face. 
​


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 7, 2014)

*Uchiha Akaya*

_Leaf-head V_

And so he spoke, this guy knows nothing but how to get me in troubles apparently. As we started to walk, he passed an arm around my shoulders as if we were friends and started to make up some kind of weird ass story so Ryoga-sama allows my "mistake" to slip, I hold back the impulse of punching him across the face since I understood his intentions. However knowing this man as well as I do, I?m sure that he won?t even take leaf-head?s words in consideration. Turning his hardened gaze to the green-haired kid, the leader of the clan makes a gesture as if meditating the words of the young man friend of his daughter, for a moment. Yet he only answered with something I already knew he would say.

"I thank you for explaining the situation, boy. But if Manami is late, it means that Akaya-kun?s been spoiling her and that?s not what he is supposed to do. As the one in charge of her, he is the one to face the consequences of this indiscipline." not what I am supposed to do? Dude, who understand you? If I let her taste reality you get mad, if I let her do as she pleases you get mad. If your intention is to punish me for every single mistake i make, then just say it and chain me to a wall or put me in jail for life because guess what, I?m still alive and kicking, isn?t that a mistake too?

At first I throw a deadly glare at the guy who just tried to defend me somehow, but then I just close my eyes and sigh. It?s obvious that I had that punishment coming even if he wasn?t here. Reluctantly but at the same time thankful, I make a light gesture of gratitude towards Fujibayashi."Or what do you think, Akaya-kun?" grrrr....you even have the balls to ask. Before I can say anything a new girl, the leader family?s  maid, welcomed the princess and the man. Her eyes showed confusion whe she saw leaf-head next to the princess, and when she saw me her eyes became cold. This wench obviously didn?t like me, the same as the rest of the clan. As a response I do the same and keep glaring at her until she spoke.

"Ryoga-sama, Manami-sama. The afternoon?s meal will be in about half an hour, if you could wait at the living room-"but she was interrupted by my legal tutor"Don?t worry. Actually, Akaya-kun and I need to discuss some _things_, could you get the dojo ready?"well, guess that "later" of before actually meant, "once we enter the house". "What do you say about a light training session before the meal, Akaya-kun?"he asked, it?s not like I can refuse, can I?"Yes, as you please, Ryoga-sama."

"Ummm dad? Ak-kun is tired and..."she was silenced by her father?s gaze. In all the years she?s known me, she has never seen one of these "training sessions" that basically consist in this asshole beating the crap out of me without remorse."It?s fine princess, you only have to wait for the meal inside the house"I end with any sort of complain she may have and then turn to look at the green-haired kid.

"Keep her company while I?m away could you? "I say and immediately follow the other Uchiha towards the dojo.


----------



## Bringer (Apr 7, 2014)

*Hado Terumi*

Hado flinched at the girls reaction, he wasn't expecting an outburst like that. It was as if her thoughts were so loud they were finding a way out of her head through her mouth. He actually thought she would hit him, so he put his pillow in the air defensively and closed his eyes. Just as he was about to explain to her what he had meant thunder flashed and Kirisaki was lying on the floor. The young shinobi would've got out of bed to see if she was okay, but considering her reaction towards an offer that had nothing but pure intentions, he felt that wouldn't bode well.

Eventually everything worked itself out. Kirisaki understood he had no ill intentions when he offered her to sleep next to him. He turned his head to look down at the floor. "If I get the bed, then you can at least have the pillow." The Terumi stated as he dropped his pillow down. With that settled Hado put his arms around his head and was finally starting to relax.

He heard what the nun had said last and paused. She asked him if he'll be right there if she needed someone. "Always." He muttered loudly before continuing. "You know unless we get separated. Or if an army of crazy woman knock down the door... If that happens you're on your own." The ivory haired boy smiled. Mere moments later he drifted off to sleep.

____________________

His eyes slowly opened and the once dark room was now filled with the shining rays of the sun through the window. The sound of rain had ceased, and that meant the thunder was gone too. Hado yawned as he sat up straight. He began to stretch his arms and back, and then used the knuckle of his pointer finger to rub his eyes. He had a bad case of bed heard currently, and brought his hand to his head to pat down the cowlick he had going on.


----------



## Olivia (Apr 7, 2014)

*Kirisaki Shinkō
Liquid Time: A Sleepless Night
*
Hado's words made me feel more comfortable than I had in a while. I originally didn't want anything extra to 'enhance' my life or experiences, like this pillow, or even a bond with another person, but for some reason I felt really warm and fuzzy on the inside. I felt happy. Was this what I was looking for in life? Even though I knew there would be nothing to keep this here forever? 

My thoughts raced on, but soon enough the boy started to snore lightly. I laughed. I hadn't ever been this close to someone when they slept, so this was a new experience, but it was fun to be close to [what I consider] a friend. I fluffed the gifted pillow and laid may head down, trying to drown out the noise of rain and the occasional thunder.

"Thank you."

I whispered, before drifting asleep.
___________________________________

I eventually woke up, granted the windows indicated it was still dark outside. Moments later I noticed Hado sit up and fix his hair. I found it ammusing once again - normally I'd go take a shower, as trying to comb this monstrosity I call hair in the morning, after all the knots and tangles would be near impossible. Laughing, I sat up looking at him:

"Good morning neighbor."

I stretched my arms and slowly stood my body up from the ground. Compared to the harsh weather conditions I have sometimes faced in the wild, sleeping on this floor was actually comfortable. After my legs were thuroughly stretched I said:

"I know this place isn't a bed-and-breakfast, but I'm going to see if they'll let me take a shower and get something to eat. Despite not wearing my normal nun garbs, I'd be even more embarrased if my hair were to be seen like this."

I passed my hand through the knotted and tangled mess which I called my hair. It was even worse than normal because I wasn't wearing my ribbon, as it got wet as well. I stood to in the door way, but before leaving, I uttered:

"Hey...thanks for giving me confidence last night...I needed it."

After saying what I thought needed to be said, I looked for the shop keeper to see if we could get some service around here.
​


----------



## Sumon (Apr 7, 2014)

*Shinomori Aoshi*

Aoshi’s initial thoughts about Shurui’s roots were right, though he also wondered after what kind of events the Yamanaka had ended up in Sunagakure. The ninja world was too cruel to let a respectable clan member with great hidden techniques just change villages in a snap of the fingers. Most of the time such drastic changes happened when a kid up till 3-4 years is abducted by enemy village and brought up as its own. Though if the abduction did happen, it wouldn’t explain the timid manners of hers, unless she was brainwashed afterward. 

Nevertheless the boy decided to get the first-hand information from the girl herself. If she was as scared and clueless as she appeared to be, the girl will give the information out without thinking. 

“What kind of shit did happen for you to change your residence to a desert?” Aoshi asked directly in a serious tone, not using any sweet words. The boy would often ask uncomfortable things he wanted to know and speak out harshly without masking anything no matter who he spoke to. Such behavior painted Aoshi as a prick, whose mouth shut almost everyone wanted to see after listening to him speak. 

Suddenly, two dark figures appeared far in front of the duo, walking slowly towards them. Aoshi tried to see who exactly those figures were, but they were too far. The boy clenched his left hand that held katana’s sheath, tightening the grip so he’d be ready for the worst. 

Soon, two duos were about 30metres apart each other, moving at one another at casual pace. Aoshi kept his posture strong while glancing at the mysterious men in front. He didn’t notice forehead protectors anywhere on their bodies, but they didn’t look like they weren’t strong. Something fishy was about them. Both were as tall as Aoshi and wore sandy bandanas over their scalp and mouth. They didn’t wear many more clothes, but the pants and the shirts they wore were of the sand color too, creating this camouflage of sorts in the desert.

Both groups bypassed each other, glancing at one another in the meantime. Although the situation didn’t escalate any further, you could feel the tension between two groups. But it was all over and they were out of each others' sight. Aoshi turned his head at Shurui to see how she had reacted.


----------



## Laix (Apr 7, 2014)

_Mikoto Kuzushi_
KONOHA SHOPPING DISTRICT
​
"Your coffees are ready."

Mikoto shot a death glare at the innocent smiling waitress, telling her through just a look to fuck off. The poor woman began to tremble with fear, the metal tray in her hands clanging and banging with her shaking.

"Let's not trash this establishment. We should take this outside."

So she was really going to do this? It was all Kuzushi's pleasure.

"Heh, bad choice kitten---"

*SPLASH*

Mikoto screamed in agony as freshly prepared coffee was tossed on to her face by the little bitch. It sunk into her skin, burning away the surface layer. Once she wiped it down with the napkin she yanked from the tray, there were red marks from where the coffee had scorched her.

If she wasn't already going to slaughter her, now she was going to chop her body up and feed it to the highest bidder.

"_*GET BACK HERE YOU BITCH!*_"

Mikoto recharged her raiton in her right hand and fired it aimlessly for the girl's general direction. It missed, going straight through the shop window and hitting the building across the street. There was a small explosion that startled the pedestrians, sending them fleeing for their lives. The glass of the cafe was shattered, and made for a perfect opening for Mikoto to climb out of.

The girl was running for her life, just like the little rabbit she was. Mikoto was the big bad wolf looking for blood. She spun her right finger, forming five neon green orbs that all fired individual lasers towards the girl. Her aim was bad from the burn, but she wasn't going to stop until she had skinned the little shit!
​


----------



## Sumon (Apr 7, 2014)

*Goemon*

“Owowowow,” his head hurt like hell with imaginary birds flying around it like he had seen in the cartoons. Lying on the concrete ground trying to get his orientation back, Goemon pushed himself against it and saw the white haired kid into whom he had bumped, ranting at him about girls. Fu, disgusting.

Goemon stood up with no additional injuries as his fall had been broken by this ladies’ kid. He just dusted off his clothes and put his hands on pelvic bones. “Hyuuga Dante! I will gladly go to Suna with you!” The boy declared, accepting the offer which wasn’t even offered to him in the first place. Being loud and proud about it as usual, he continued: “I am the great Goemon, protector of the Hidden Leaf and the son of great parents. I shall travel with you to Suna and fight you there!” The boy finished his introduction, extending his mechanical right arm forward to give his new friend Dante a fist bump. But Goemon put too much force into the fist bump and in case Dante connected fists with him, he’d feel a slight pain in his knuckles. 

“But one quick thing,” Goemon uttered silently with slightly changed, a little embarrassed tone so people around them wouldn’t hear. “I need to tell my mom first, I haven’t been to Suna before and she might be worried about me.” He finished with his left hand on his head and cheeks all red. Though if Dante attempted to persuade Goemon to go directly to Suna, or if Dante didn’t wait for Goemon till he told his parents, the whole ‘telling his mom’ idea would be ditched and Goemon would just follow Dante to Suna without second guessing. He didn’t want to be called mummy’s boy, though he was a little like that in reality.


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 7, 2014)

*Shinkurou Kengo *

_Mission_​
After the crazy, stupid and quick action of my partner, from the camps a few people started to come out. As they were showing up in front of us, I started to count them; so far five men and two women were already out, some of them with their swords in hand while the others had their hands on the hilt of their katanas so they could defend themselves in case of any sort of attack. " Wait, Raku. There?s only seven people here! where is the last one? " I asked to the red-eyed boy who immediately answered with a relaxed tone of voice" Dunno. "he said. Dammit, he could at least spit something else!

Before I could say anything else, one of the bandits stated something that was obvious." Hey! They are only two snot nosed brats! "his words resounded in my ears as I sighed. Was he an idiot? yes he must be an idiot. What was the reason to point out something as obvious as that? of course we are kids in comparison to these old bastards. Immediately I stuck my tongue out of my mouth at the dirty fool who called us brats" Idiot! Idiot! Stupid Bowling Ball Head!!"I replied in a childish manner. Raku only lead his hand to his face and he facepalmed at my attitude, but it was not my fault, right? these dudes were underestimating us only because of our age.

" You bitch what did you..." I was ready to answer to whatever he could say though a voice interrupted the dialogue between us." What is happening here!? "asked out loud. By how it sounded I could swear it was the voice of a woman, a female that hopefully was better than the other two monsters among these weird men. Soon enough, the seven people stepped aside, from behind a person was walking towards Raku and me. My eyes opened as if they were plates when I saw her.

A beautiful woman indeed; a bright, long and beautiful black hair tied in a ponytail that somehow was giving her an aura of elegance. The features of her face were soft and marvelous giving her a kind expression. Her skin almost as white as the snow looking even more impressive thanks to the few sun rays that would be able to go through the thick treetops. Her lips were of a light pink color that would make almost any male to have some kind of "hunger", I said "almost" cause Raku is still too much of a kid to appreciate a woman?s charm. Her clothes, a top made of chains in the form of some kind of underwear, the same for her down part; metallic bracelets on her wrists while her footwear was nothing but a pair of boots probably made out of the skin of some animal. A brownish coat tied to her neck as it would be waving on her back. And finally, tied to the chains forming the lower part of her costume, a sword which was sheathed.



While looking at this female I felt an intense heat inside my body and my cheeks getting hot didn?t help tha situation. In Raku?s eye I was kind of able to see how I was blushing and even drooling a little. And why not? I just got a goddess standing in front of me and for a healthy young man such as I, who loves women, this was one of the best moments of my life.

" So what is it that brings you two to my place, kids? "she asked, her voice soft and at the same time menacing." We have a job " Raku replied to the question of the woman who, apparently, was the leader of this gang of ronin. However I couldn?t care less about this conversation as I took the chance while everyone?s attention was on Raku to slip away and reach behind those people or to be exact behind her.

" Oh, i see. and what is this job you are talking about ? "she questioned but then started to look around as if she were looking for something." Wait, where?s your little frie...KYAAAH! "she was about to ask to the guy with the eyepatch but she got her answer quickly and it was not coming from Raku.

*Boin! Boin!*

YES!!! my hands, my hands were already groping her breasts from behind as I started to play with them. " Were you looking for me, onee-chan!? " I said, and although i wasn?t sure at all if it was happening, the probabilities of me drooling while having a nosebleed and a expression of stupid happiness in my face were pretty high. The pale skinned woman blushed at my actions as I couldn?t stop myself from doing what I did. However my fun didn?t last long." You fucker! Quit touching Lavy-sama!! "one of the women of the group said swinging her sword to cut off one of my arms. Thank god I was able to dodge only getting a cut on my shirt before crawling as fast as I could to where Raku was.

My happy expression didn?t went away and my nose bleeding neither even with Raku?s words and cold stare." Retard "


----------



## Chaos Theory (Apr 7, 2014)

*Suzume|Genin|Konohagakure|Liquid Time*

*[Konohagakure, Gina's and Suzume's 7th Heaven]*​
[New Day, New Challenges]​
_-Night Before_

* -ZzZzZzZzZzZzZzZz-*​
Gina twisted and turned in bed as Suzume snored in the next room even going as far as to turn onto her stomach and pull her pillow down over her head. 

* -ZzZzZzZzZzZzZzZz-*​
Her eyes open in a bloodshot rage and a scowl etched deeply into her 'delicate' features. Pulling herself to the edge of the bed she throws her hands under it.  "She's a monster! I need my Beauty SLEEP!" is growled as she dug for something to throw at Suzume. 

* -ZzZzZzZzZzZzZzZz-*​
Sake bottles break and other things clattering can be heard as things are pushed aside. In the next room  Suzume can be heard sawing logs at level it reverberates throughout the room. Gina's head turns to her head knocking the pillow to the floor,   "I'll get something for YOU!" is roared pulling an old military boot into view. Gina blankly looks at it, where in the hell did a military boot come from?   "Too soft" is muttered as she threw it on the opposite floor. Pulling her head to the floor as she rummaged she sees all manner of things under the bed she took from her roommate. A rubber mallet comes into view next,   "Maybe I need to cut my Sake intake back some, too small" with the same affection as the boot she tosses the hammer.
Her dark hair paints the floor as he looks and looks.  

* -ZzZzZzZzZzZzZzZz-*​
 "That's IT!" is shouted with a jagged tongue. Shooting her feet she walks to the door that separated the master bedroom from the living area. Throwing the door open she sees her student on the couch. One arm and leg hanging over the edge with a large snot bubble floating above her nose. Ah, the peaceful tranquility. If that snore didn't sound like a dozen chainsaws. Closing her robes over her naked form Gina walked passed the snoozing Suzume and into the kitchen. Desperate measures and all that Bull Shit. Walking up to the sink she digs her nails into the soft aluminum and with a hard yank she rips the whole fixture from the counter. 

* -ZzZzZzZzZzZzZzZz-*​
*"SUZUME!"* is roared, yet the girl remains steadfast asleep, reeling back Gina pulls the sink back like a baseball. With a hard pitch the mass of metal is thrown into the living room. It slamming off Suzume's head finally wakes the girl up.

 "*Snort* Y-you say something Sensei?" Suzume asks rubbing her eyes. 

Back in the kitchen Gina watches as the water soaks the ceiling.  "Dammit" is muttered while throwing the cabinet open she shuts the water off. Now soaked she turns and walks back into the living room. Suzume rubbed her head and looked at the sink that rocked by her feet.  "Just go back to sleep Suzume." is replied. The girl looks to the Kunoichi,  "Sensei, did you have a wet dream?" is asked as the girl noted how wet Gina was. The Kunoichi's eyes widen, where in the hell did she hear that?  "GO TO SLEEP!" is roared with fire in her eyes.  "What? That is what brother calls them..." the door to Gina's room slams shut behind her.

_-Next Day_ 

 "Eh, just go do what you want this morning Suzume. I'll teach you later." is muttered as dark bags hang bellow Gina's eyes. Rolling back over she starts to sleep again.

 "Okay! <3" running to get dressed Suzume had a fun morning already planned.  "Make sure you put your weights on Suzume!" is shouted from the room. The girl pouts, that was no fun.  "Yes Sensei"

_-Street_

Weighted down with her training weights Suzume walked down a street of Konoha with her arms folded behind her head. ~


----------



## Laix (Apr 7, 2014)

_Edie Nakano_
LIQUID TIME
_The Sweet-Toothed Sister I

_The shopping district is the life of Konohagakure. Its where imported wares and curious treats are sold to the residents and a frequent location of drama as of recent times. A small crowd of Sakura Haruno Academy students fill a small crowd circling a certain big-chested blonde and a sorry-looking guy. He was on his knees, kissing the crossed-armed blonde who smiled egotistically.

"That's right. Seven kisses to be exact and I'll let you touch my hair~" She snobbed, setting the price to be even allowed within her personal space. Despite the laughs and giggles from his fellow students, the unknown boy did just as she said.

"C-Can I touch your hair now, Nakano-chan?!" He asked with a whimpered tone. When she started cackling like a wicked old witch, he realised he'd been tricked. 

Edie Nakano just wanted her shoes cleaned for free. Ironic since she's the daughter of one of the wealthiest men in the White. A quick polish of her shoes should be pennies to her.

Did she get some other sort of gratification from this?

"Don't be so gullible next time! As if I'd let a guy who does such humiliating things touch me of all people! Hohohohohohohoh~" Edie picked up her bag and spun on her heel, continuing down the busy street. The crowd dissolved as she left, leaving the poor guy fighting the tears in the middle of the district.

Still dressed in her school uniform, Edie had just finished school before her little display. Her checked skirt and white frilled underskirt swirled and swayed with her hips, her blonde locks flying through the light breeze. It was a warm day so Edie wasn't wearing the blazer, only the short-sleeved white shirt as part of the school's strict uniform policy and knee-high black socks with a single gold stripe and the school's famous logo. 

As she walked along, she kept her bag clutched tight to her body. It was only last week someone attempted to rob her in broad daylight and she's been wary ever since. With every man she passed, her grip got tighter on the navy leather strap. She treated all men as scum until they could be certified otherwise. Even then, it was extremely rare that they we-

_*CRASH
*_
Edie was knocked to the floor and knocked out of thought. Her bag had fallen over and the contents had slipped out - a pencil (funny since she rarely does any work), a lilac hair brush and a spare water blue butterfly hair adornment, just in case the one in her hair got damaged (or stolen by a man).

"H-Hey! Watch where you're going you stup-!!"

When Edie looked up and saw who had knocked into her, it wasn't a man. It wasn't a woman either. It was a girl. A really cute girl, with blonde hair just like hers and a face almost as cute. Yes, almost. To Edie, she was the prettiest, cutest and sexiest there was. But it doesn't mean she couldn't appreciate a second best when she saw one!

"Ahhhhhhhhhhhhh~~~!!" She squealed, jumping up from the floor without a care for her things. Rudely, she pinched the cheeks of this girl who only stood a few inches shorter than her. "You're *SO* cute! Kyaaaaaaa~~~!!"​


----------



## Chaos Theory (Apr 7, 2014)

*Suzume|Genin|Konohagakure|Liquid Time*

*[Konohagakure, Shopping District]*​
[Older Nee-Chan?]​
Suzume, not paying attention to where she was going, as usual, walked down a street in the shopping district. As was the norm for the young pre-teen she was more or less lost and just aimlessly wandering until Gina-Sensei came along looking for her. Arms folded behind her head she walked without a care in the world. Well, that was until she ran headlong into the bosom of one Edie Nakano. 

_*CRASH*_​
The impact for Suzume was soft and pleasant, though she didn't know what it was she ran into  until she pulled her eyes from the clouds. Edie, sitting on her bum,  was looking at her things before she turned her gaze to Suzume,  "I'm so SORRY!" is pleaded. But her words fell on death ears. The older Kunoichi was already on her feet with a squeal. Fingers wrapped into Suzume's cheek as Edie shook her head side to side like she was fawning a baby. 

"You're *SO* cute! Kyaaaaaaa~~~!!"

Is exclaimed and Suzume's eyes grew large as she looked at the girl. She was so pretty. Stars seemed to radiate from the young girl as she just stood there and allowed Edie to pinch her, this is exactly what she wanted to look like when she grew up! Here eyes then flow from Edie's radiant face to just below the neck line and her eyes widen even further. Edie, who Suzume figures can't be too much older than she, had an enormous pair of boobs and doubt entered the girls mind almost immediately. With the nimble movement of a Samurai she leaves Edie pinching air with the only thing left before the Nakano being a dotted outline with three flashing lines. 










​
From the left side of Edie's body just above the shoulder Suzume's red bow pops and runs down the length of her body and again vanishes at her ankles. The Nakano turns her head to the left trying to see where the girl had gone to. As she looks away from the right side of her body. Starting at her ankle the bow reappears as to travels up her body to only again vanish at her shoulders. Edie shivers as it felt as if someone was behind her. Turning on her heels with a hand reared back to slap any poor man who may dare sneak up on her Edie sees no one. Instead, after looking down, she is greeted by the devious smiling face of Suzume. Those two small hands fire up and sink into the soft tenderness of Edie's fun bags. A sudden flush of realization rushed over Suzume. 

_They WERE Real!_ 

A large smile paints the pre-teen's face. She had found one. She had really found one.  "You're just like my mom aren't YOU!" she exclaims still groping the poor girl.


----------



## Kei (Apr 7, 2014)

_[Lonely Girl I Arc]
[Part One]_​
She ran through the gates of the village, her feet carried her so far because she didn’t want to look back. She didn’t want to think of what was waiting for her if she ever stopped. When Zyana ran, she felt everything leave her, the feelings, the thoughts, and everything just fell off as if they were nothing but chains holding her back. If she ever stopped running than they would just hook her down again, so she ran, and ran until she was dodging people in and out to get home. She wanted to see Emiya, she wanted to hear him praise her and tell her what a good girl she was. Zyana wanted to tell him about the people she met, the kiss she shared with a complete stranger, and most importantly she wanted to show to him that she was getting stronger. 

She rushed up the stairs of their apartment as she finally began to slow down. She was so tired but she wanted to greet him with a happy face and she wanted to talk. Zyana got to the door of their apartment and reached up on the door to get the extra key. Unlocking the door she swung it wide open, and just by peering inside the house she noticed that he wasn’t here.

“I’m home…” Zyana said to herself as she placed the extra key back to where it belongs. Zyana looked up at the sky, the clouds were dark grey and the clouds seemed to be rolling in. The smell of salt stung her nose and she already knew what was coming. So she went inside, closed and locked the door behind her.

The apartment felt so surprisingly empty, even though there were things on the floor and desk. Zyana couldn’t help but feel a twinge of loneliness. Looking around, Zyana tried to find the note that Emiya sometimes hid for her, telling her what he wanted her to do and where he was going. Today’s note was found under the coffee table.  The white paper was crisp and folded almost perfectly, so she knew that it hadn’t been under there for too long.

She opened up the note and she felt her eyes roll, of course it was a job, and of course he wanted her to train up on her knowledge of guns.

_I’ll be gone until the next morning, an important call came in today. There is money on the kitchen table if you want to order something to eat.  Don’t forget to call your employer to tell him about the mission, also while you at it the guns on the table need cleaning. _​
There was no good bye, or see you later, the note just ended like that. Zyana sighed and balled up the piece of paper before throwing it in the trash. 

Though she couldn’t be angry at him, nor could she expect more from their relationship. However, it’s only been a month, and outside of training and talking about training they weren’t anything to close.  No matter how hard she tried, Emiya was still the man she met on the island. The man who looked at nothing but his missions, who gave his all during the missions, and she was just a simple road bump in his way. She knew it, he didn’t have to say anything to her about the nature of their relationship, so she never pushed it, but that didn’t make her feel less lonely. 

It made her feel worse than ever, she didn’t know what she wanted from their relationship or even partnership, but she knew she wanted nothing more than to be able to laugh and smile with him. 

Zyana sat at the desk and began to take apart the guns. This was the only way they could be close outside of the training, and that was her cleaning and maintain his guns, and other personal weapons.  That was the first time he ever praised her, and that was the first time Zyana felt as though there was a chance. She remembered his words because she couldn’t believe what he was telling her. 

_“You did very well Zyana…Since it seems you have a knack for doing things like this, I’ll put you in charge of it, but still you did very good...”_

As she ran a white dry rag over the guns, she remembers that day because she almost nearly cried, and he had threatened her to take her off duty if she would get emotional over the guns. However, it wasn’t the guns that got her near tears, but it was that he finally looked at her. He said she did well and from that day on she made sure the guns were clean hoping that he’ll come and place his hand on her shoulders and praise her again. 

He never did… No matter how good she cleaned…


----------



## Kei (Apr 7, 2014)

_[Lonely Girl I]
[Part Two]_​
The sound of the safety clicking was the only sound that dominated the whole house. Zyana had finally finished cleaning the guns, and was now making sure they worked properly. It was something she always had a feeling for. The more she used an item, the more it became a part of her, and she had a feeling of what was wrong and what was right with an item. Zyana truthfully felt when she had moved to this village that the only real friends she had were the items that dominated the room she slept in.  Each one was made differently from the other and she could tell just by touching them?

One day she got so bored she ended up naming her favorite weapons. 

Zyana placed the gun down and leaned back against the lounge chair, without even looking outside she could tell it was raining by the sounds of tiny droplets hitting up against the window. They sounded so rough, but at the same time she appreciated the sound of other things except her own breathing.  Zyana stretched a bit before getting up, the next thing that was on the list was call the person who hired them to do the job. 

Picking up the phone she dialed the number and allowed it to ring, when someone picked up she asked for the person who hired her.

?Yes, this is Zyana speaking.? She begun, ?I am Emiya?s student?I was the one that took on the mission you sent my teacher.?

She opened up the blinds as she leaned back against the chair, ?Yes?I was the one?No, he had another mission and gave it to me?No sir, and this wasn?t a bad joke?.? She curled up tighter. She could still smell the brand of cigarette that Emiya smoked. 

?My teacher didn?t see the purpose on going on such a low ranking mission sir?Ah; no I?m not trying to be rude?? Zyana placed her head on the desk, ?Yes sir, I will make sure he gets the message?Although sir the state of the mission today, it was a trap, they were going to pay you off with fake money?No sir we didn?t give them the package, one of the ninja?s on the team went after one and a fight broke out?Yes?Yes?.We taught them a lesson, I didn?t see a reason to kill anyone sir??

Zyana closed her eyes, she wanted to go to sleep, ?Yes?I?ll remember it for next time?yes, I will send the package to you by mail?Yes I would appreciate you wire the money into my account?Thank you very much for doing business with us?Have a nice day, good bye??

She hung up the phone, Zyana body felt so tired and crippled with pain, but maybe before she ate she could take a nice hot bath. Though as she looked around, she wished that someone was here, even her mother would have come out of her lab to spend time with her. Sakura would have brought over some sweets from the market and they would have shared it with each other. They would have laughed over the research and gave each other a pat on the back. 

Zyana brought up her knees to her chin, as she tried her best to stifle her oncoming tears, because never again would she eat tea and cake with Sakura. She would never hear him laugh, or see him smile, and her last memory of him would always be him in pain.  Zyana got up from the seat, the rain continued to pour harder than usual, but at least it wasn?t a storm. Looking around the house, she realized how lonely this place was, and how dark it seemed. Emiya lived her for she didn?t know how long, in this dark lonely place, and she could see why he took mission after mission. He didn?t want to be stuck here alone, but what made him think she would?

Zyana closed the blinds to the window before motioning herself over to the couch. Maybe she could just sleep for a little while, and by time she woke up, maybe he would be back. She couldn?t deal with this, this empty apartment filled with weapons, but she had to. For the sake of her dream, she had to put up with this crushing place until Emiya begins to take her out on missions. 

She curled up in a tight ball?.

Please hurry home Emiya?.


----------



## Cjones (Apr 7, 2014)

*LT/Hisashi/Konoha/Uchiha Compound*

_Uchiha Compound. Ugh VI_

I tried and failed, which kind of pissed me off truthfully. Was it really that big of a deal? Okay, it's not like I get the whole I gave you a job to do thing, so do it right or don't do it at all or whatever up the ass reason he may or may not have. It's not like she was outta town or anything, just right at the entrance of their home.

Wait...why was this irking so much? I found myself actually getting mad over something that really wasn't my fault anyway, for a kid who clearly had some people issues that probably stemmed from his sunshiny attitude. Eventually after my little excuse, which he didn't buy, he called Akaya for training as they had _things_. I could only imagine what type of training that might be considering how lovingly he sounded when he said it, yeah right. 

"Keep her company while I?m away could you? "

"Yup." I responded dully. As I watched his retreating form, then turned my attention around to the rest of my surroundings, I manged to catch a glance from their maid who looked rather icy as she stared at Akaya. Okay, now my curiosity was peaked a bit. There was something here I was missing that was pretty obvious with the whole him getting into fights, devil boy, and the rather icy reception he seems to be getting from his own people. 

Maybe he was...nah that couldn't be it, but then again I did have a small pool of information standing right beside him. Perhaps I'll dip my hand in just a little.

"So Manami...are things always like that with Akaya here? I honestly can just feel the cascading love they have for him here, so overwhelming and warm." I spoke sarcastically ​


----------



## Sumon (Apr 7, 2014)

*Hino Kumawaka*

Just outside the lesser part of Iwagakure that was officially called Fuzengakure now, on early spring morning, Kumawaka walked in his usual attire, carrying a long staff on his back. He walked at casual pace to west in a rocky area where not a single green thing could be seen. Only rocks and mountains all around. 

Suddenly, out of nowhere, an old man appeared in front of the boy. He had long white beard and mustache pointing towards both sides, white eyebrows, bald head, red shades, oversized, dark orange, long sleeved, untucked shirt, blue pants, blue slippers and a thick stick three quarters of his size to support his walk. He wasn?t tall, but he was quite ?wide? with a bit muscular body even though it was hardly visible through the clothes. The old man stopped in the way of Kumawaka, causing the boy to stop too, surprised and unexpected. 

?Boy, are you a ninja? You look strong, very strong.? The old man asked in slow tone, coughing in between the sentences but not losing a smile from his face. 

Kumawaka, happy to have heard an epithet, smiled back at the old man and responded: ?Hello, Mister, I?m as ninja as one can possibly get.? 

?Good, good.? The old man said and his facial expression changed dramatically. He lost the smile and sadness covered his face, making his eyes watery as if he was about to cry, though the eyes couldn?t be noticed through his shades. He got on his knees and put his hands together in front, begging the boy for help: ?Please, young ninja, I beg you from all my heart, come with me to my village and help clean it up from poison that is blue methamphetamine spread by some foreigner. It is killing children. If the poison won?t disappear from our streets, there will be no more children.?

The boy, disturbed by such gesture and even more by the received information, changed his face mimic accordingly to the mood and attempted to help raise the old man from the ground. The boy didn?t feel too comfortable with being begged at. ?Of course I?ll help you.? Kuma answered without putting too much thought into the cry for help. Children were a sacred thing, the future, and most importantly they were someone?s children. He couldn?t imagine parents outgrowing their beloved kids. 

The old man squeezed out a smile as he rose from his knees back to his feet, thanking the good-hearted kid in the process: ?Thank you, young man. I?m Roshi.? 

?Anytime, mister. My name is Hino Kumawaka, but you can call me Kuma. I?m always willing to help good people of neighbourly villages; it?s my duty as a ninja.? 

Roshi started leading the way to west in slow pace while his legs kept shaking. ?Thank you again, Kumawaka. I?ve asked 3 ninjas before you but all of them refused. The village is not far away from here.? The old man coughed heavily a couple of times while holding right hand over his mouth and left on his cane.

?Everything started about a month ago with the arrival of certain individual. I don?t know anything about him, nobody does. All everyone knows is that he exists and produces blue narcotics that look like candy. He gives the narcotics to small children for free the first time, but asks for money other times. 2 children died already throughout the last week, God rest their souls... And our village is small, it is nothing compared to Fuzengakure. We are working folks and we don?t have any ninjas. I was a ninja back in my days, but I got very sick and can barely walk. Believe me, if I was okay, I?d find the troublemaker and whoop his ass myself.? Roshi raised his shades and wiped tears with a long sleeve of his. 

Kumawaka, saddened by such sad story and the fact that cruel people like the antagonist of Roshi?s story existed in the first place, felt the sympathy for the old man as they walked side by side to the village of Fallen Rocks. The boy was already thinking of ways of how he should find the bad guy. There was no information about him whatsoever, so he?d also have to have luck on his side.


----------



## Laix (Apr 7, 2014)

_Edie Nakano_
LIQUID TIME
_The Sweet-Toothed Sister II_​ 
The girl buried her hands in Edie's bosom like they were comfortable bean bags. Offended, she shoved the girl off and delivered a dominating pimp slap.

"_Hey!_ You're cute and all but you do not touch what you can't afford!" Edie readjusted her shirt collar before turning her frown into a little smirk. "And secondly, I'm not like your mother - I'm better than your mother!"

She bent down and scooped her contents back into her bag before slinging it over her shoulder.

"So, in exchange for forgiveness for knocking me over, tell me your name. You should be flattered, especially if you knew who I was!"

There was something about this girl that she loved. Edie always wanted a younger sister, someone with long blonde locks like hers to brush while they gossiped about boys. She wanted someone whom she had both control and friendship with. With her mother in a better place and her father in a worse one, there was a little part of her that hoped she'd make a friend to fulfill that role. 

Or at least, a follower.

And this girl could be either.​


----------



## Kei (Apr 7, 2014)

_[Lonely Girl I]
[Part Three]_

_BOOM_​
Zyana jumped up from the couch as the loud rumbling of thunder began to pass.  She rubbed her eyes, how much time had passed? She looked over to the clock, it was 9pm, and outside sounded like a battle field. The rain that was light when she was awake sounded like rocks hitting the window. Though even though everything was dark, the bright white light flashed through the sky erupting into another great boom of thunder! Zyana got up from the couch and closed all the blinds in the house, but the white light still seemed to light up the whole apartment. 

_BOOM_​
Zyana dropped to the ground and covered her ears, ?MAMA!? she screamed at the top of lungs as the loud noise was close enough to seem to rumble the whole apartment. 

She opened her eyes and looked around, ?Emiya?! Emiya, are you home?!? She called out, while her heart was thumping loudly in her chest. Zyana couldn?t take this, she hated this, where was he, and why wasn?t he here with her? Though there was no answer and Zyana couldn?t help but frown a bit, she knew why did she call out to him? Why did she call out to her mother? She got up from the floor and moved into the weapon room where she slept.

She quickly moved onto the futon that she called her bed, and put the covers over her head. Zyana jumped every time she heard a boom or the lighting flash outside the apartment. She only peek her head out to get fresh air. Though she constantly prayed that the storm will pass and it will pass soon, but it never did. Each minute she laid there it seemed to get closer and closer. The chances of lighting striking on a building were actually pretty slim, but it still scared her?It scared her so much?

_?Zyana, sweetie, mommy?s here?? _​
Zyana covered her face with her hands as she remembered her mother. How she always stopped doing her research and came straight home if she thought it was going to storm. She would wrap her arms around Zyana and whisper those words. It made those scary nights so much better. Zyana let out a broken cry?.

She was gone?Gone forever because she killed her?​
?Mom?.? She whimpered, choking on the tears she held back, ?Mom?.Mom?.?

No matter how much she wished for it, her mother was never going to walk through those doors and hold her. She was never going to joke about science and make terrible science puns.  Zyana thought she gotten over it, that she did it because she had to save others from the same fate. However, it hurts so much thinking about it, knowing that her mother would never be there because Zyana actions. 

*BOOM*​
?I?m sorry?.I?m so sorry?.? Zyana finally broke, tears streamed down her face as she covered it with her pillow, ?Mom?I miss you?I miss you so much??

She had to do it. Zyana had to kill her mother right then and there, and if she didn?t someone else would have. They would have taken her mother and executed her, but if she done it, then at least her mother died by the hands of her own child. 

It was what she told herself night after night. It was what she said to stop having nightmares. If Zyana thought that way then it had to be true. It was logical and it was fair, to save people she had to kill the person who was close to her, and one life didn?t make up six billion other people.  The world still turned, there wasn?t a mass destruction of the world, and the planets didn?t come crushing down upon Zyana.  However, every day felt like it, every night she was alone without Emiya, she would think about that day, about the island and her mother.

Zyana finally cried out?

She wanted to go back! She wanted to play with Zell! She wanted to have adventures with him and Dia! She wanted to tease Dia on being so tomboyish! She wanted to get into fights with Zell and eat his cooking. Zyana covered her eyes, and her screams were drowned out by the sounds of the crackling lighting and booming thunder. She wanted her first kiss to be with Sakura! She wanted to hold hands with him and be called his girlfriend?

?I WANNA GO HOME!!? Zyana screamed and each word broke a sob through her, ?I want to go home!? 

She grabbed her pillow, though most importantly she wanted her mother back. She wanted the one person that she took from herself. Tonight was punishment?Punishment for her actions?Punishment for every thought that went through her head. She didn?t want to be lonely anymore! She didn?t want to kill anyone and most importantly she didn?t want that day to happen! If the gods told her that she would have to kill a thousand people just to repeat the day before the incident, then she would?.

And each repeat she would do something different, because it would be better, anything would be better than dealing with this!

*BOOM*​
Another loud thunder rocked the apartment and Zyana got up from her futon.  She took her blanket and went into Emiya?s room. His room was always straightening up, but as soon as she got in there. She went through his closet and threw his shirts on the ground.  She step in the closet and closed the door, the clothes on the floor was made in a small bed. Zyana felt like an animal, but this was the only way. This was the only way she could stop thinking about this! These things and these feelings, she wanted Emiya to erase them all and make her into a new person?

She lay down on the pile of clothes, and smelled the fragrance of cigarettes that he always smoked. And in that moment Zyana felt like she was being held by him, being loved by him in the way her mother did her.  Her whimpers and cries slowly came to a close, as the storm outside settled down.  Soon she fell asleep with the smell of cigarettes dominating her nose?


----------



## Kei (Apr 7, 2014)

_[Lonely Girl]
[Part Four]_​
?Zyana?I?m home??

It was almost 6 in the morning when Emiya Kiritsugu came home. He placed his big duffle bag on the ground as he looked around the house for the young girl he took home. He was finally getting used to saying words like that. The apartment use to be just him and the weapons, there was no need to say things like good morning, good night, or I?m home. It seemed so small to him, but to the girl it seemed she lived to hear those words from him. So when he didn?t hear her sleepy voice respond back, it made him slightly on edge.

No matter what time he got in, she woke up from her slumber and said welcome home before going back to sleep. It was weird having that becomes his day to day routine. So he looked around for the girl, first he went into her room and she wasn?t there. The blanket from the futon was off the bed, so she must have moved somewhere. He checked the bathroom and there was nothing there, not even a sign of her. 

He looked in the kitchen and saw that the money was still there? Did she not eat last night? He looked over to his desk and saw that she cleaned the guns like asked.  There was only one place she could be in the house, and that was his room. 

It wasn?t like his room to be off limits or anything, but he couldn?t process what she would want to do there.  Opening the door to his room, he looked around, and she wasn?t on the bed or on the floor. Emiya groaned, did she run away and if so did she take anything with her? He was about to turn around when he heard shuffling coming from the closet. 

She couldn?t be?

Emiya went over and opened the door, and there she was. Zyana was wrapped in her blanket on his nearly cleaned clothes. He lifted up his foot to give her a good kick, but then he stopped. He noticed the dried tear stains that were on her cheeks.  He put his foot down, from the day he got her and up to this point he never seen her cry. Not even out in pain, she didn?t shed a tear, even when he beat her to the inch of her life she just stood up and continued to come at him. So for some reason, something came over him and he picked her up?

He cradled her into her chest and she just curled up a bit tighter?

Emiya watched as she stirred awake, still a bit drowsy from being disturbed in this fashion, but still she smiled and looked at him?

?Welcome home?Emiya?.? She said before dozing back off into his arms

Emiya let out a sigh as he went over and placed her on the couch, he should really get her a room. Looking down at her, this wasn?t the same girl that shot her mother in cold blood, no if Emiya was meant to define her just the way she looked like she was the girl in the market. No care in the world and it didn?t seem as though nothing bad has ever happened her way. She didn?t seem like a killing machine in the making, she looked like a 15 year old girl, and maybe that?s why he picked her up?

Because he knew that she was a 15 year old girl going into a business where she had to kill to survive?.

There was nothing he could say to that, only that she wanted to go into this business, but still?.He felt like a villain for doing this to her. 

Emiya ran his hands through his hair, ?Shit?? He cursed out loud before sitting at his desk, but then he turned over to look at her sleeping form.

No matter how villainous he became in her eyes, no matter how much shit he had to put her through, it was all to make her better than him. It was too make her strong and a competent hired hand who wouldn?t throw their life away. She would get stronger under him, that was what her wish was, and so it was up to him to fulfill it? 

But she was still a child?


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 7, 2014)

*Shinkurou Kengo *

_Mission_​
*" I was in heaven ."*

Yes, that is what I was thinking when playing with the wonderful attributes of that goddess. A shame that one of her underlings came to ruin my fun, and even more Raku just received me with those harsh words of his. Not that I?m not used to such kind of things, I still remember the day that my partner here, introduced me to Ayaka-chan. First thing I did after she turned her back on me was to squeeze that wonderful butt with my hands...Woaaaah, I was so happy that day, so much that Raku beating me to a pulp in no time while she threw at me a stare filled with disdain, didn?t matter to me...until the next day that I was barely able to move and I had a beautiful gal afraid of my hands.

*sigh* Depressing, right?

*Clash!!*

The sound of metal clashing against something took me out of my thoughts as in front of me Raku?s sword was stopping the sword of the man I called 'idiot' not long ago." I know it?s hard but could you stop with your retardancy for a moment? We have work to do, Shin. "he told me as he was handling without much of a problem the sword of the enemy. I wonder how many times could I have died already if it weren?t by this cyclops boy.

My eyes fixed further from the man who was about to cut off my head, only to see the leader of these bastards all blushed and shy while covering her chest with one of her arms, all of that added to an assassin glare directed towards me. Yeah, she fell for my charm, I know it." Wh-what are you waiting, morons?! kill them both!! "she ordered to her gang as the remaining ones without their sword in hand unsheathed their weapons. Tsk, seems like I will have to get serious. Untying my sword and it?s sheath I drew out my blade.

" Hahaha!! Wassup with that shitty piece of metal crap kiddo? you ain?t doing a scratch to us with that garbage " this idiot is going to be the first one, this is the memento left by Setsuna to me...Nobody calls it garbage and leaves unharmed!! Quickly, I swung my katana towards the piece of shit who dared to say that. As usual, Raku was already steps away from me and the man; he knew how I react when someone says such things. It pisses me off a lot! " You asshole!! "I shouted as my sword was going towards him; with a quick move he blocked my sword with his own.

" HUH?! what?s up, is this all? " he questioned me as if he were better than I. I may not be a genius like Raku but definitely I?m not weak, or at least that?s what I want to believe. Without answering his bullshit, I ducked and threw a round kick at floor?s level, attack that took him out of balance only for me to point my katana towards his heart and thrust through it. One out.

My eyes looked for my red-eyed friend who was able to keep in line three of these ronin, two men and one women, without much effort. Knowing the he would be okay, I left the dead body of my foe on the ground before shaking off of my sword the blood of the guy. I wasn?t going to allow my precious weapon to get dirtied by the blood of this fool. Immediately I rushed towards them " Oryaaaaah!!! " that?s my battle roar, sounds cool doesn?t it?

Without thinking it twice, the other three came at me probably thinking that I was as strong as Raku...This is a problem! damn it, I have never handled more than two opponents in any of my fights!

Showing a smile of fake excitement, I headed towards them without stepping back. I will put all my effort into this, it is for the civilians at the town that I have to do it.


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 8, 2014)

*Uchiha Akaya*

_Leaf-head VI_​
"So Manami...are things always like that with Akaya here? I honestly can just feel the cascading love they have for him here, so overwhelming and warm." he spoke sarcastically. Manami just turned to look at him, she herself wasn?t completely sure about how to answer that as she clearly didn?t have the slightest idea of why things usually ended up like that when Akaya had nothing to do with the so called "mistakes" her father used to pull on him. Nodding in silence by understanding the meaning behind Hisashi?s words, the Uchiha Princess decided to speak.

"Mmm..something like that? It usually happens when he does something wrong even if it?s the smallest thing. After the training sessions with dad he tends to go home without saying good-bye and never stays to talk or eat with us. I suppose he end up very tired? I?ve never seen him after exercising with dad. Rin-chan doesn?t seem to like him much either, maybe because Ak-kun sent her little brother to the hospital for two days?"she responded naively and not really sure about what she was saying.

Taking Fujibayashi by his hand, Manami starts to drag him along until they reach a backdoor which leads to a garden, then they walked over to the wooden door that lead to the insides of the dojo."Senpai, let?s spy a little"she said with a mischievous smile. Obviously it was an outrageous idea; if they were to be discovered, both of them would get in troubles and even though Manami was the princess of the clan, Hisashi was just a guest so, it could bring up some weird stuff if Ryoga were to see them.
-------------------
*Inside the dojo- Akaya?s PoV*

Now we are face to face inside the room. Rin, the goddamn maid who each time I cross paths with her tends to kill me with her gaze, is sitting on the floor and observing from the sidelines, I can see her little smile showing in her lips. Goddamn bitch, I don?t regret sending that weak shit you call brother to the hospital, he deserved it and you are starting to accumulate points for a special prize: my fist breaking some of your teeth. I move my only visible eye to look at Ryoga-sama, he is serious and looks kinda menacing. I think that Leaf-head trying to back me up was what got him angrier than he was already.

"Put these on." he said and gave me shackles. Now this is new, he is not positioning me ina completely defenseless stance by chaining me to a wall or something like he usually does. That doesn?t mean that I?ll have it easier, apparently the training part wasn?t a complete lie although i?m sure I most likely will end up like a bloody pulp being allowed to defend myself or not. Doing as he ordered me, I raise my head so my eye meets his orbs.

Before I could react, a foot in my gut made my body rise from the ground. It hurts as fuck!! It?s almost as strong as that White Dragon?s bastard. Letting out saliva from my mouth, I fall on my knees yet a new kick hits the place where an eyepatch covers my left orb. I roll along the wooden floor before stopping by bumping into the wall. Shit, he didn?t even warn me before starting! Standing up, I manage to see the look in his eyes; as usual this old man is underestimating me. I can almost tell what he is saying in his mind, his eyes show the same kind of feeling the owner of a pet has when he is disciplining his troublemaking dog. I hate that stare, i hate it so much!

Trying to rush at him, I finally realize that these shackles are freaking heavy. My feet become clumsy since I?m not used to the weight and they get entangled causing me to trip forward but before I could actually fall, a knee receives me in the nose making me dizzy. I instinctually lead my hands to the bloody mess that is my face right now. I can?t even react before him and he is just toying around; of course this reminds me to my fight with that Akabane guy...It pisses me off! I?m seriously fucking mad!

Trying to straighten up and stand on my feet, I get a grasp of the princess and leaf-head?s hair. Are they spying or something? Get the fuck outta here, fools! This is nothing of your concern. That?s what I think and immediately run against Ryoga-sama. Still moving awkwardly I try to jump and deliver a drop kick but he easily takes my legs and strucks my body against the floor. I let out a curse due to the pain only to feel his feet assaulting my ribs a couple of times before sending me rolling again.

"you?re not concentrated. And you fought head to head with Kiri?s White Dragon?" imbecile, stop with the bullshit, can?t you notice their presence? If someone else finds out that I?m an ANBU, there could be some problems stirring up  with the rest of the clans. *cough**cough*I spit blood on the floor before getting up again. Trying to block a fist coming my way, I raise my left arm...What? there?s no pain? 

*BAM!!*

A left punch hits my chest taking out all the air of my lungs. He avoided my injured arm and aimed for a different place. Don?t you dare think he did it out of worry; if my arm gets injured  before a complete recovery my ninja career may as well be over. A broken arm is not as easy to heal as a fracture even though i?m a jinchuuriki, my healing pace is slower to what the hosts of the tailed beasts with more tails have. Whyw oudl that matter to him? Because without me, he can?t get a full knowledge about what goes on with the missions and with Konoha only with Takao-san as an informer. In other words I would be useless for the clan and for the village.

Dodging an elbow,  I manage to see an open spot and aim for it with both my fists at the same time but an uppercut frustrates my attempt of hurting the elader of the clan before receiving a shower of fists. Each one of those hurt like hell, this dude is ragdolling me so hard I can?t even defend myself. Then I can feel an increase of adrenaline running through my body, my chakra seems to flow faster through my system. My senses suddenly ebcome sharper and my reaction time becomes faster too. Seeing clearly a kick I use my right arm to block...

*Crack*

FUUUCK! Now my right arm too. Well I suppose it is not as bad as my left ended back then.  Still in mid air, I confront Ryoga-sama?s glare, the sharingan is showing in his eyes. Yellow orb and scarlet ones clash as he allows me to fall completely worn out. Shit, how long wa sit? three? five minutes? I?m done for. Hopefully those two idiots didn?t see a thing or at least, he had the common sense of not allowing the princess to see this shameful espectacle.

"Well, this is everything for today. Make sure to rest and be as helathy as possible in front of Manami, I?ll announce that you won?t be staying for dinner."he said and the left followed by that wench. Man, I feel like shit right now.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Apr 8, 2014)

*Suzume|Genin|Konohagakure|Liquid Time*



Laix said:


> _Edie Nakano_
> LIQUID TIME
> _The Sweet-Toothed Sister II_​
> The girl buried her hands in Edie's bosom like they were comfortable bean bags. Offended, she shoved the girl off and delivered a dominating pimp slap.
> ...



*[Konohagakure, Shopping District]*​
[Nee-Chan II ]​
Suzume was caught up in the moment and her fingers were massaging Edie's mounds of motherly love. Fond thoughts of the girl's mother danced through her head and so lost in the love fest was she, that Suzume didn't see the quick shove coming. Seems that Edie had taken offense to the girl being so friendly with her tits. Already on her tip toes to fully enjoy Edie's bounty Suzume is caught off balance and the three hundred pounds she had strapped across her shoulder causes her to stumble backwards. In her effort to try and keep her balance Edie takes the opportunity to  bring the back of her hand across the side of Suzume's face. The smack echoed, or it seemed too, throughout the neighborhood but Suzume's head didn't move. The vast amount of Iron there help keep it in place. 

The young girl pulled a hand to her face as it slightly turned red but the bruise that a lesser girl would get never formed. Suzume opens her baby blues and warmly smiles at Edie.  "I do apologize" is said with a deep bow of respect  "I tend to act before I think sometimes, and I wanted to see if they were real." is added before she pulled her gaze back to Ms. Nakano. It would probably have been nice if she added that she talks before she thinks too. But such is life. Suzume watched as she gathered her things and she spoke as she slung her bag over her shoulder causing her body to jiggle in a way that Suzume wished that one day she be capable of. 

Edie's eyes focus on the young girl and she added that she'd be willing to forgive if Suzume told her name to her. She was already kind enough to over look the if they were real comment.  "Oh, most certainly! My name is Sato, Suzume and I'm here from the Land of Iron as an Official Ambassador to Konohagakure" again the girl gives a deep bow. However, this time she pulled her blade sheath and all out and draped it over her knee as she took it,  "It is my pleasure to meet you" now her mother's upbringing was coming out. One could never be too diplomatic. Her eyes slowly opened and she stands putting her weapon back on her side then, without warning the young girl slams both hands together and probably gets too close for comfort.

Her eyes grow to the size of saucers and they waver with happiness, so glossy were they Edie could see her own reflection in them.  "You better than my Mom?" is questioned. Now, if this was some other girl that Suzume happened to accidentally knock on their bum she'd call them a liar. But having doubted and partaken of the fun bags of happiness all doubt that Edie could lie to her was quickly buried. Suzume seemed to shrink to half her normal size and she looked up to Edie like the big sister she never had, she had an older brother that liked to have wet dreams. What ever that meant.  "You lord over more than ten houses of women and children? You ARE SOOO Awesome!!!" she states as she acknowledged that her mother only being matron over the ten houses of the Sato Clan pales to what Edie is! In her sheer happiness to meet her Suzume's eyes catch the corner of the bag she had thrown over shoulder.

She sees thanks to her carelessness in not watching where she was going she caused it to get scuffed and torn. That would never do! Returning to normal size Suzume's eyes start to well with tears.  "Oh, I am so sorry! I ruined your bag!" is exclaimed as she tried to hold back the water works. But almost as quickly as she started to cry she stops while snapping her fingers.  "I Know!" is exclaimed as he shoved a hand into the hammer space that is her bow. A moment later she pulls a roll of bills out large enough to choke a horse.  "Allow me to replace it Nii-San!" Suzume holds the roll toward Edie as she spoke. ~


----------



## Cjones (Apr 8, 2014)

*LT/Hisashi/Konoha/Uchiha Compound*

_Uchiha Compoud. Ugh VII_

There wasn?t too much I was able to learn from Manami, but what she was able to give just added a bit more fuel causing the fire of my curiosity to burn just a bit more. Apparently this wasn?t just a onetime occurrence for Akaya, whenever he seemed to have ?failed? he had these ?training sessions? with her father. Afterwards when the training was over he?d just leave without saying a word to her, so my question now is why? For now I just chalked the latter part up to him perhaps just not feeling very welcomed here. There was also the added fact that the maid, Rin, had a little brother who he sent to the hospital for a number of days. 

?Actually?I remember something like that." I muttered to myself. Though there was barely anytime for me to mull over my thoughts as Manami took ahold of my hand and began abruptly dragging me with her. We reach a backdoor which lead into a garden, and from there we walked to a wooden door that lead to an adjacent building, it looked to be the inside of the dojo that their training was supposed to take place. 

"Senpai, let?s spy a little"

Ha, I?m all game for it. Just like a thief in the night I silently open the door, leaving it ajar enough for us to peek on through. In the room directly apart from one another stood Ryoga and Akaya, in addition it seemed that maid Rin was there too off to the side. She wore a twisted smile on her face with hate filled as she stared across at Akaya. Pretty obvious this chick was looking forward to whatever might or was going to happen to Akaya, not that I could blame her to much honestly. I mean if somebody had sent my sibling to the hospital I?d problem want to kick his fucking teeth myself or so much more. But then again I don?t know the full story either. 

Speaking of stares, that Ryoga was looking mighty fierce himself and eventually he ended up giving his younger opponent?shackles? 

_?Why shackles??_ I wondered to myself as Manami opened the door a bit further to get a better view of what was happening. 

Once the chains were on, Ryoga didn?t even give Akaya slightest chance to do anything before he kicked in the gut with so much force he rose into the air like a damn balloon and then gave him a round house kick that made him careen across the ground and slam into the back wall with a thud that sounded throughout the room. Akaya rose to his feet and tried to charge at him, but I could tell those shackles he was wearing were much too large and through him off balance as he tumbled to the ground. And before he could even meet the dojo floor Ryoga kneed him with a sickening thud. As soon as it happened I instinctively closed the door, but just enough so that the entire view inside the dojo was obscured. I couldn?t let Manami even see a fraction more of what that could possibly lead to, as she looked up with a ?what the hell?s going on face?. I gotta think of an excuse?

?Manami, you know what you can for me? Go back to the house and look for me a first aid kit. You mind doing that?? I asked. Her face was filled with confusion and concern, but as I continued to look down at her she eventually caved.

??.Okay senpai!? She announced to me before running off. 

Once I made sure she was completely gone I opened the door once again and peered inside. Only to see the younger Uchiha coughing up blood and then:

*BAM*

Ryoga began delivering a bona fide taijutsu master style ass whipping to the poor chump. He might as well have been nothing more than a lifeless corpse with the way Ryoga was flinging him all over the place. When it finally, I stress finally here, looked like the recipient of said ass whooping was finally able to defend himself with his free arm, it gave way before he completely fell to the ground. Even if I didn?t have my medical know how I know a fucked up arm when I see one, hell, the sound alone was enough to tell you that something was wrong. 

"Well, this is everything for today. Make sure to rest and be as healthy as possible in front of Manami, I?ll announce that you won?t be staying for dinner." With that said he just walked out, like a big shot.

This answered one of my earlier questions, so it was these little sessions that were the reason for his vanishing act. Once the other two were gone I entered, walking over to the bloody and beaten Uchiha, kneeling right beside him. I really had no business interfering in this, I was enough of an outsider as it was, and sticking my noise in this would just make it worse. But leaving him here in such a condition would go against what I become a medic for in the first place, so I just had to help him.

Yes, even I can be serious. 

?That dude is a complete twat?? Akaya didn?t seem to surprise to see once I spoke or it could have just been he was too fucked up to scowl at me. Either way, I began positioning his body, carefully, until I had him completely on his back. He tried to brush me off, but it?s not like he had any choice in the matter as I just squeezed his arm to put him under submission. Once that was done I placed my hand on his chest, and an orb of translucent blue chakra formed around my hands. The Shosen ninjutsu, an A-rank technique and the most utilized of all medical ninja, this one skill spoke volumes of my ability as only those of chunin rank or higher were capable of utilizing this.

?I?m not particularly fond of the Uchiha and you?re kind of an ass yourself Neko-sama, but dude this?is a bit too much for my liking. Is this an everyday thing for you? Even when you?re already injured, he does this kind of thing to you? This goes behind some form of discipline, why?re you taking this?? 
​


----------



## Kei (Apr 8, 2014)

_[Lonely Girl I]
[End]_​
Zyana woke up and the first thing she did was stretch out her entire body, expecting to feel the clothes underneath her she felt nothing but thin air. She jolted up and looked around, she was back on the couch, but when did she move?  Though as she looked around her eyes fell on Emiya, who was doing paper work, but when did he get in? When she put two and two together, her face turned beet red, or as red as it could get on her dark face.

 He didn?t look up from his paperwork nor did he take note of her, so she couldn?t tell if he was mad at her or extremely busy?Either way the silent treatment was the worst thing he could give her at the moment.

?I?m sorry?.? Zyana said as she looked down at her legs, ?I?I?I got lonely last night and?And it was storming??

?I don?t need any excuses?? Emiya stopped her, ?You did what you did for whatever reason, it didn?t harm anyone.?

She looked at him, ?Are you mad at me?? 

He sighed as he placed down his paper work and turned to her, ?I never worked with a hired hand who was scared of a storm nor do I know any that get lonely enough to go into a coworkers closet and lay on their clothes.? He told her straight up, Zyana felt as though razor blades were laced with those words. Each of them cutting deeper and deeper, but none of them left wounds on her, just around her heart.

??Zyana?? He called out to her, but she didn?t look at him, ?Look at me Zyana??

She looked up at him, she didn?t want to cry in front of him, nor did she want to show signs of crying. So she bit the inside of her cheek hard. So hard that it almost threatened to tear a piece of her cheek off, but she was really trying her hardest not to cry. 

Emiya took a deep breath, ??I?ll try to make it home earlier?When I know it?s going to storm?And if?? Emiya rubbed his stubbles, ?Depending on the nature of the mission, I will start taking you, I don?t want you to get lonely here in this place.?

Zyana couldn?t help but let a tear run down her face, ?Are you serious?? She asked rubbing her eyes, ?Really Emiya??

No matter how much she wiped her tears, there was still more forming, and no matter how much she wanted to stop they just kept coming. These weren?t ears of sadness or depression, no they were happy tears, and Zyana was really happy with what she just heard and there was no denying that fact. 

?I will try my hardest?? She whimpered through her broken sobs, ?I won?t hold you back! I promise! I?ll stay out of you way and everything!?

?Thank you?? Zyana covered her face, ?Thank you? Very much??

Emiya got up from his seat, he never really seen her cry like this, and it kind of disturb him. He reached out as if to pat her head but then touched her shoulders. When Zyana looked up at him, he only looked away, but she could feel it through this one gesture. That he was doing his best to support her in his own little way. 

?We are prepping all day tomorrow?So wake up when I wake up?? Emiya said before removing his hand, ?If I catch you slouching?Then I?m leaving you.?

Zyana smiled up at him, the warmest smile she could probably make through her red eyes and dried up tears. 

?Yes!?


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 8, 2014)

*Shinkurou Kengo *

_Mission_​
The woman and one of the men ran one to the right and the other to the left respectively, they were trying to be decoys so the dude running straight towards me could land the first attack, and it almost worked. As soon as they split, my eyes first followed the woman and then turned to the man though before I could concentrate on the person before me the only thing I saw was a katana coming from the left; a horizontal swing was what the bastard threw at me. Without much time to react I stopped and jumped back, however the sword of my opponent barely reached my chest, cutting my clothes and leaving on my body a large although not too serious nor deep, wound.

" Crap! "was the sole word that came from my mouth as I felt the weapon on my skin. Before I could even think on anything else, the two people positioned at both of my sides charged against me as I was immeditely forced to adopt a defensive stance due to the situation. Blocking the sword of the man with my own and the arm of the gal with the sheath. I pulled them upwards and kicked the woman in the belly throwing her to the ground, chance that i took to step aside doging another attack from the guy who cut me before.

Jumping back and gaining a distance of around...five...no, wait...seven... well whatever!! I took distance from them so i could have more opportunity to attack. Looking around for a second I watched how Raku cut down one of the ronins already, he did it with a diagonal slash that even broke the katana of the dude. That one-eyed bastard, I bet he took on the weakest ones!!

" You brat, you will pay for doing that to Lavy-sama! " she shouted at me with anger," Was it so bad? I just enjoyed myself. What?s the problem with all the women and they protecting their bodies? In Setsuna?s books they liked it. " I asked naively, it?s not that i don?t understand but still, they are just exaggerating, right?

" shithead!! What would you feel if I were to touch your **** just to enjoy myself!? "she questioned me out of nowhere. Did she have to be so blunt?! My face started to feel a litte hot as I blushed" I-idiot of course I... "however the image of her and Lavy Onee-sama doing so came to my mind. Without noticing i even started to drool over the mere thought" ...Would love it...heheheh. " 

" You perverted son of a bitch!! " she yelled just a couple of meters close to me. I was able to block her sword with mine though.

" Nito Ryu Iai: Rashoumon!! "

A loud and powerful noise was heard as not only me but my opponents too, turned to look where the sound came from. There a mid sized cloud of dust hiding whatever could have happened. As soon as it faded away we were able to see Raku still intact and only with some blood - of the enemy- on his face. As for the two dudes that were supposed to be fighting him, their dead bodies were on the ground and split into two parts, in a grotesque scene.

Using the shock of my opponents as my advantage, I pushed the woman away from me" Sorry..." I said before stabbing her gut and then split her head in half with  a diagonal slash.


----------



## Sumon (Apr 8, 2014)

*Hino Kumawaka*

“I’ll leave you do your thing.” Roshi limped away into his house after he together with Kumawaka had reached Fallen Rocks village. Kuma was not too sure on what to do next, so he just walked throughout the village.

***​
At the entrance of the village, which began with a rectangular, human sized wooden sign saying welcome, there stretched lines of huts that were extremely primitive. Built of readily available materials such as stone and mud using techniques passed down through the generations, they were quite durable but not spacious. Only two people, three tops could live in one hut. The huts were mostly inhabited by old folks and hard working, single miners who’d spend most of the time outdoors. Roshi lived in one too, the very first one actually as if some kind of a village elder. Around the huts everything was all moist soil with only narrow roads made of small but strong rocks. 

Little deeper into the village, outside the huts area, there was a huge, green oak tree signifying the center of the village. It was the only green plant anywhere within 4 kilometers radius. You could see the tree from any point in the village. How it could grow was a mystery even for the locals. The legend said Rikudō himself had planted it. Once a year villagers would decorate the tree and pray to it asking for everlasting health and happiness.

At the far end of the village there lied another lived area full of blocks of flats made of very dense rocks that were strong enough to withstand the roughest weather conditions one could imagine. In flats mostly families with children lived as there was also a kindergarten nearby and a few playgrounds little further down the road. That area was the busiest one out of all due to being the most populated. 

About half a kilometer east of Fallen Rocks village, there was hilly area with tens of mines, where grown men of the village spent most of their days at working. From coal to gravel, to rock salt, to metals, to gemstones, to even water, everything the villagers got was from mining. They would also use mineral resources for export to nearby villagers, including Fuzengakure that Kuma was from. 

***​
Kuma passed the huts, walking on a rough road. He tried to spot any strange looking individual, but was unable to as the few people he saw were way past their prime and looked too weak to pose any possible danger. 

At the centre, right under the oak tree, Kumawaka saw a few used syringes. He ducked at one to see it from extremely close range, but avoiding touching it with his naked hands as it could have been contagious. There was small bit of blue liquid in one of them, causing the boy a recollection of Roshi’s speech about blue methamphetamine. “It must be the infamous meth.” Kuma reassured himself as he stood to continue the search, hardly successful so far.

Kumawaka entered a few shops that were around the tree in the village centre. He exercised the thought of the meth being sold there, but was wrong as every single shop was owned by a woman. And the boy didn’t believe women in general could be so cruel. Although, some suspicions were raised inside a candy store that had a backroom, regardless of the vendor being a woman: 

“Welcome to Fallen Candy, how may I help you?” Kuma was greeted by a young redhead upon entering the medium sized candy store, which was partly named after the village it was in. 

“Hello, just lookin’ around, no help needed.” The boy answered politely with a smile on his face while the redhead got back to her business behind the counter while chewing a gum loudly. Although it was not visible, Kuma presumed she was playing cards with herself due to sole boredom inside the shop. She was young and craving for action, and working alone inside such place was hardly fun for her.

Kumawaka’s eyes scanned through candy by the wall, only stopping at blue colour. His vision stopped at blue gummy bears in a hugging motion, but it fell out of his radar when a mother, the only customer besides Kuma at that time, put some of them inside a paper bag. Someone behaved well...

The boy didn’t find any more candy of blue colour, but he did notice a door to a backroom at the end of the candy store. He went by that door and pretended to be looking at candy while glancing at the vendor, who was still playing cards after having serviced the mother. Kuma spent 30 seconds looking at the redhead’s head movements, but they were concentrated in one direction so hard that the boy decided not to wait for any distractions and just act on a possible lead.

He silently pulled a wooden door by its handle while acting all sneaky with his knees bent a little, as if that had any impact on the door opening whatsoever. Luckily, no sound was made by such motion and the boy found himself inside the bright backroom, shutting the door behind.

Candy, candy everywhere... There was nothing but candy in the backroom, besides generic things like windows, which let all of the light from the outside, tables and etc. Kumawaka searched through the children’s dreams, but wasn’t finding any additional blue candy besides the gummy bears. Suddenly, he heard footsteps behind the door with the redhead’s voice saying: “Let me check at the back.” 

Kumawaka started panicking, not sure what to do. He was afraid he’d get caught, so he acted impulsive and moved behind a shelf of candy when he noticed the windows. He quickly opened one with his hands sweating a little from fear, and jumped through it out of the store. Luckily, every building besides the blocks of flats had only one floor, so he landed on his feet safely and dashed away from the store, having left the window opened. 

He ran nonstop towards east for a minute until he reached the playgrounds where most children of Fallen Rocks village hung out. He stopped behind one small child that was about 7 years old, and tried to get his breath back. The child, having noticed someone was behind him, turned around and looked up at Kumawaka. With bags under his eyes, face all covered in disgusting pimples and mouth crooked, the 7 year old child said to twice his height Kumawaka: “Beat it, punk,” and just walked away steadily.

Kumawaka, standing still the whole time, was horrified. He looked at faces of other children nearby and they all looked just as fucked up if not more. Without a doubt, he had stumbled upon a hornet’s nest.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 8, 2014)

*Zell Kazama
Inner Strength And Bravery! Chibis To The Rescue!*

Zell couldn?t help himself bursting into a yowl of laughter, as the two girls were in sync with their protests at the prospect of their being any sort of friendship. But that was the least important thing right now, after he voiced his suspicions the girls or rather Edie decided to be as offensive as possible. The insinuation was that he was jealous, but the thing about Zell Kazama is that he only cared about a handful of things, and none of that was who Edie or any of the girls had a crush on. Right? Or was this just something he told himself in his head, maybe he did care. He didn?t really know what to say in response of Edie as a knot of woe began to build up in his sarcophagal path. He found himself in the throes of emotional gymnastics as he began to flip into a quiet rage.

_*?JEALOUS!?*_

A smaller chibi version of Zell with a rather feline, or neko, appearance and a red face with steam coming out of it?s ears materialized in front of him as time stood still. This little guy was the manifestation of his rage?

?This girl thinks she?s all that a bag of chips, with a scoop of ice cream and a chocolate peanut butter crunch bar on the side. You need to let her know you could care less what she thinks of you. You don?t need friends so you should cut loose. Stand up for yourself like Dee taught you.? The chibi neko Zell threatened to suffocate everyone in the room as the smoke cloud intensified with every word. The real Zell found himself coughing up a lung but as soon as the smoke dissipated he saw a new chibi, this one had a pitchfork, devil ears, and a tail.

?Come on where?s that devil may care attitude? Who cares what this girl thinks. You?re not jealous because you give no fucks. Sure she?s sex, but who gives a fuck you were never going to get her no matter how hard you tried. Think back at all of those slutes that batted their eye lashes and you fell for it. Give no fucks!!! Be buoyant like her boobs.?

Before Zell could reply the chibi neko devil him disappeared. 

?I really should see some kind of specialist?? He thought to himself as Edie finished saying he might be gay or something to that effect. Like the angry little him said he could tell her off or like the devilish one said he should just give no fucks.

?That would have been a good point except for the fact he?s the only one here beside us. That?s one hell of a coincidence that we?re the only other people here. ?

?So?? Ryoko interjected now seeing as how she felt he was raising a good point, but a part of her thought the blond ditz could be slightly right and Zell may not even realize it himself?

?If he is a shinobi then it?s entirely possible this is a coincidence. It doesn?t make any sense to just sit here meandering. You?? Ryoko made sure to run her finger up Zell?s average arm before poking him hard for emphasis on the word ?You?. It made sense he was the one with the issues. Zell looked at the hulking hunk that was now looking back at the group. Deciding to give no fucks Zell got up and insouciantly strolled over to the mysterious stranger.

?You seem to be enjoying the food, my name is Zellous Kazama, and I?m glad you like it since I made the menu and the recipes. I thought I?d come introduce myself and my friends since we?re the only other ones here.?

Zell put his hand out, waiting for a handshake and greeting from 004.​


----------



## Chaos Theory (Apr 8, 2014)

*Zansatsu|Genin|Sunagakure*

*[Okamoto Estate, Sunagakure]​*​
[The Abyss that Stares Back; Endurance Training I]

*-CRASH-*​
Tadashi cringes as he watched Satoshi plow throw a training wall. Normally these obstacles were meant for a Ninja to hide behind or tactically use. At this moment, however, it was being used as a buffering point for a body to survive. With a tumbling, bouncing, roll Satoshi comes to a rest not a yard from the wall he was just as a wrecking ball on. He grunted in pain and his arms and legs shook as he tried to pull himself back to his feet. Getting to little more than hands and knees his entire body seizes in pain as a stiff kick is landed squarely on his abdomen and the young boy is quite literally lifted from the ground.  "GHA!" with a dull thud he lands on the ground with a splat. Taking in breath like it were his last he rolls to his side as dark blood seeped from wounds that had been reopened. 

 "Are you sure you want me to go through with this kid?"

It was a man's voice that boomed down over his prone form. Originally he'd went to Kaz to do this, to get his body beaten and forged. She turned him down stating that he needed to get better. That rest was the best way to heal his body. That is when Tadashi said his older brother may be able to help. Tadaka was a high ranking Jonin in Suna. It was even said that he turned down Anbu so he could be a regular Jonin. What ever the case may or may not be. Right now there was one thing certain. He was well worthy of the Rank he wore.

Gasping and sputtering Satoshi turned back toward him,  "Yu-yes. I. I have to get tougher" blood seeped from the corner of his mouth as he spoke and Tadaka bit his lip. This kid was going to get himself seriously hurt. Or worse, killed.  "I don't like this Satoshi. Maybe we should call it a day" is instead offered.  "NO" Pulling himself back to his knees and than onto shaky legs Satoshi was having none of that petty bullshit.  "You. You said you'd toughen me up. SO, get on with it." is growled as he held his ribs.  "It'll be you funeral kid.",  "It may very well be. But that is my choice. Suna Shinobi have no room for weakness." Tadaka rolled his lips to a sneer. The kid was right. After a shrug of his shoulders a hard left cross catches Satoshi on his cheek which causes the young Genin to reel away from the Jonin.

With a burst of speed that would make a hare jealous he was next to Satoshi with the square of his knee catching him again in the guts. On impact those dark green eyes open wide as his pupils shrink. That familiar taste of cooper filled his mouth while his life's blood seeped passed clenched teeth. Tadaka pushes Satoshi back before he can fall and two solid shots to the ribs pushes a few to the cracking point. Tears form in the corner of the youth's eyes as he wobbled back. Almost doubled over in pain he catches a stiff roundhouse kick to the side of his head. With an unceremonious thud he slams face first off the training facility floor. Blood flows like water from Satoshi's mouth, mixed with bile and vomit from his stomach it pools around his head as he gasps to simply draw breath. 

 "Tadashi! Get him to one of our beds and notify our personal doctor!" is commanded. 

 "No, I can go on" is wheezed which brings Tadaka's eyes back to him. On sheer will alone Satoshi had pulled himself to a seated manner.  "Give it up kid, you're going to get yourself killed at this rate.",  "I'd... I'd rather die then ever fear that I can't withstand what a mission may ask of me.  DEATH is more logical for the _weak!_" is shouted his conviction running high. Tadaka shakes his head, no he wasn't going to go through with this, no. he'd not have the blood of a fool on his hands.  "Back down Satoshi. It's over" is replied as he washed his hands of the situation. 

Pushing his hands into his body suit Satoshi pulls a few orbs out.  "I thought this might be the case. I've come ready to push the point." is bitten as he rolled the orbs in his hand. Tadaka looks back with mild interest.  "This is a very potent poison that will at least kill me, if not all three of us" is threatened. With a blur of motion Tadaka is atop Satoshi the orbs being snatched away. A stiff knee to the jaw threatens to split the boy's face in two while knocking him unconscious. With a rolling thud he is left sprawled on the ground.  "Empty bluff" is spat. The bombs were light and empty.  "You're too obsessive with this kid" his gaze turns to Tadashi who now appeared on the battlefield.  "If you are friends with him brother, you might want to convince him to get psychiatric help. He's not all upstairs or so it seems." ~


----------



## Sumon (Apr 8, 2014)

*Shinomori Aoshi, LT*
Timeline: The end of mission with Shiryu >>> jutsu training >>one week>> this >>> present (mission with Shurui)

Darkness, darkness all around. And within the darkness, another darkness, darker of the two. With red. The darker darkness with red, dark red. But not dark red blood, no. Evil dark red piercing. Piercing me from far away. The darkness in form of a man is standing in total darkness, watching me move from very far away with its red piercing eyes...

Before...

In Hidden Bear village, east of Amegakure, very primitive people lived, who believed in old fashioned traditions and ceremonies. One of them was a sweat lodge. Although the sweat lodge itself was a structure, it had a certain purpose too. Built from rocks and wood only, it was a domed room dwelling, also known as a wickiup hut. One was supposed to sit inside the wickiup hut in front of a fire and sweat. Sweat for hours. The natives believed only through sweat one was able to see his or hers path.

Aoshi, though not the biggest fan of such things, decided to give it a shot when he had visited Hidden Bear village about a week ago. He entered the only sweat lodge in the village and asked not to be disturbed under any circumstances. There was a fire burning in the very middle of the sweat lodge. The fire was circled with hand sized rocks that were heating up pretty quick. Nearby there was a bucket of fire, not for drinking though. Nothing besides the fire could be seen inside.

Aoshi sat Turkish style by the fire with his back straight. He sat and stared at the fire, sweating like crazy in the process. He blinked. 

Aoshi took the bucket of water and poured all of the water on the rocks around the fire, causing a huge steam to raise and increase the temperature inside massively. He blinked.

Aoshi continued staring at the fire. Sweat was pouring down the boy’s body as his clothes became drenched in it. But his body remained cold, cold like ice despite such heat. He blinked.

Darkness. No more fire, no more sweat lodge, only darkness with the red eyed figure far away in front. Aoshi turned his head to left side slightly. In the meantime, the dark figure turned its head too, mimicking the boy’s movements. Aoshi turned his head to another side, but so did the figure. Aoshi formed Tiger hand seal but not acting on it, whereas the figure formed Tiger hand seal and... released a cluster of ice needles in the form of swallows. It was Aoshi’s jutsu!

Aoshi reacted to it and finished the manoeuvre himself, spitting out ice swallows directed at the dark figure. *“Tsubame Fubuki!”* As soon as the swallows started flying towards its target, Aoshi quickly concentrated more of his chakra and used another jutsu: *“Kanashibari no Jutsu!”* It was supposed to physically restrain the dark figure, as if it had been tied in invisible steel ropes with great intensity. However, that wasn’t the case as the boy himself felt the exact same effect of second jutsu. The dark figure had mimicked Kanashibari no Jutsu too!

The Swallows passed each other by on halfway and continued flying towards both the dark figure and Aoshi, who were unable to move a single muscle. 

**BAM!**

The ice needles pierced Aoshi’s cold unprotected skin in stomach, creating a minor wound that was bleeding. Having suffered physical pain after getting Kanashibari no Jutsu used on himself, he could move again. The boy got the bloody ice needles out of his stomach and took a closer look at one of them. It was made of the very same Ice that Aoshi himself could make. He raised his head but saw even more swallows flying at his way.

*“Tiger, Tsubame Fubuki!”* Spit, concentrate while bleeding. *“Kanashibari no Jutsu!”* The same sequence followed again by both fighters, leaving Aoshi in place with needles flying at him while he didn’t see exactly what was happening with the dark figure. It was really dark.

**Bam!**

Needles pierced his chest this time, causing even more blood to flow out of Aoshi’s body. But the boy didn’t mind the needles this time and figured he’d learn from past mistakes. He was ready to go all offensive without wasting any time.

*“Tiger, Tsubame Fubuki!”* The swallows were released by both sides. But the follow up by Aoshi wasn’t the same, though. Since the dark figure was mimicking the boy’s movements step by step, Aoshi figured he would use another jutsu so he wouldn’t get restrained with ice needles coming at him. 

Ram, Snake, Tiger – Aoshi used 3 hand seals and was ready to execute Bunshin no Jutsu. He figured he’d use it as a feint to get near his enemy and see his face. But before the boy could finish the technique, he got restrained by Kunashibari no Jutsu.

How was that possible? Aoshi hadn’t used Kunashibari no Jutsu but was feeling the effects of it anyway. Wasn’t the enemy mimicking his techniques? And then the boy recalled the very first moment he saw the dark figure and the fact that it used a jutsu without Aoshi actually finishing it the first time. Shieeeeet...

**Bam!**

For the third time, the ice needles pierced Aoshi’s skin, causing him to fall on the ground. It wasn’t a minor injury no more though, no. The needles got into his neck, making his breathing very hard. Aoshi was trying to cling onto the life, attempting to inhale. But the bleeding was too heavy and the boy began choking with his own blood, vomiting some of it while he lied powerless. 

The dark figure started moving towards the lying boy very slowly. Within every step it took, a sound of shattering aided in Aoshi’s ice. His vision was worsening as blood was making its way to his eyes. And when the dark figure reached, he saw... himself! All black with red eyes only and wings, the copy ducked at Aoshi and put its hand on his face, putting him out of his misery...

**Blink**

Fire, sweat lodge, sweat. Was that a dream? Was that a prophecy? Or was that just an illusion? The latter, Aoshi presumed, until an image of the very same dark figure appeared in the fire, causing the boy to burst out of the sweat lodge all shaking.


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 8, 2014)

*Shinkurou Kengo*

_Mission_​
I cut it , yeah, I slashed the head of the woman that was attacking me. My slashes and skill with the katana aren?t as good as Raku?s, and obviously the blade  of my weapon wouldn?t end up clean after such an action. As the half of the head went flying towards the right, I presenced a huge amount of blood coming out with a strong pressure almost making it look as if the body of the woman was a fountain spreading the red liquid. My old and by its looks worn out sword was already stained with the fluid which I removed by making a strong swing that got rid of the blood almost instantly. It wasn?t my style to go cutting heads off and even more the head of a girl but this time it was something I had to do.

I looked at the other two whose sight was placed on me once again. Rage and frustration in their eyes could be easily seen by whoever that were to look at these dudes, but this only made me think about something: Why? Why does they make such faces and feel like that about a comrade but they can?t think it twice about killing, raping and stealing? Why can?t they at least think how the people they have abused off for such a long time feel? this just makes me angrier, this guys are just a bunch of selfish shits. 

Without really thinking on a proper plan, I stuck out my tongue and started to insult the bastards so I could provoke them.

" Hey you assholes!! Wassup?! I just killed this gal and you are there shivering like a buncha chickens!! "

My words reaching them  and also livening the anger inside them. Then I turned my back on them before pulling down my pants and slap my own butt while saying" Reeeeetards!!! You can?t even make me another scratch. Foooools, you?re a pair of fools. "I said this though the plan was not as I expected; These assholes were already a few meters behind me aiming their swords at my ass!!! Dammit, not even a second I had to pull up my shorts, and as you can see I had to flee in such a difficult situation. In my right hand my sword, in my left my sheath and just under my knees, my shorts which got stuck on my legs and I wasn?t able to put on again properly. Do you know how fucking hard it is to run away from two ronin while your legs can?t move as you want and meanwhile your ass is taking some fresh air? Well, lets just say that jumping like a rabbit isn?t my idea of a fast run.

Also, I?m not sure about it but I think I saw Raku and that sexy Yamato Nadeshiko looking at me ashamed, as if I were the worst kind of scum out there. " Oioioioi!! Raku, help me!! Dammit!! at least distract them until I pull up my shorts!! "I yelled at my friend with my eyes closed as I was running for my life and for my virginity to not be taken by those swords or even worse, their *****.

But only thing spout was...

"UGH! when will you stop fooling around? to the ground now! "I heard , as I opened the eyes, a rock made me trip so in the end I fell. I closed my beautiful orbs waiting for my unavoidable destiny, a loud noise deafened me for a second only to see both of my persecutors split in half.

" Shin, why do you have to always do this kind of shit? "Raku asked disappointed. What?! now it?s my fault? Seriously I disappoint you so much? you even wanna cry because of the shame? don?t look at me like that!! I will feel bad!! And anyway It?s not like our reputation is good at all! I?ve already ruined it enough...okay I hate myself for saying that...

Before I could formule something to say, a few coughs came from where Lavy-oneesama was, she was still blushing a little but there some real hate in her eyes. Yeah she totally fell for me, wonder if she wanna be my galfriend." C-could you brats get serious already?! You killed six of my people and are still fooling around; I will show you how a real Samurai does things!! "she said proudly and with such security that I almost fell in love, if she weren?t the enemy I would be licking her feet already."But first...y-you perverted piece of shit, put your clothes on! "she scolded me while pointing her sword towards the boy lying on the ground who, without a doubt, was me.

Damn!! I forgot!!


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 8, 2014)

_Leaf-head VII_​
I feel dizzy, my head hurts and my breathing is erratic. I move my eyes to look at the person who just entered the dojo, and who is the one I see? yeah, leaf-head entered and hoefully he is not here to make fun of me, I?m in no condition to go trying to get into another fight. I keep staring, watching his every move. First he took me carefully and turned my body face up. As an obvious answer, I tried to keep him away from me but the bastard squeezed my arm and prevented me from moving sicne my body got tense by the pain. Damn, what is he gonna do now?

Leaf-head placed his hand on my chest, and chakra began to come out, it was transparent and barely visible but it was there. I recognized the technique, I remember a girl from the squad I once went with on a mission used the same jutsu to heal some of our comrades that got injured. Obviously this brought up a few questions in my head:Why was he able to do an advanced technique like that? How much did the princess see? and the most important thing, Why was he doing this? I mean I was quite in the moody side before and was being rude with him all along yet he is here besides me trying to take care of my wounds. This shouldn?t matter to him but still he is here helping me.

“I’m not particularly fond of the Uchiha and you’re kind of an ass yourself Neko-sama, but dude this…is a bit too much for my liking. Is this an everyday thing for you? Even when you’re already injured, he does this kind of thing to you? This goes behind some form of discipline, why’re you taking this?” I hate when people give me weird nicknames.

"Don?t... call me like that" Closing my eye, I sigh as I start to feel a little better. Usually I would just stay silent or try to get him away but since I?m not some sort of ungratefu bastard, I think I could answer those questions. I will try not to reveal much though."Not daily but...I guess you could call it a 'frequent situation'? It?s not like it matters, it?s been like this since I met the princess."I said while looking at the ceiling of the building used for the practices. Using some of my strength, I straighten my body by sitting and look at leaf-head.

"If I am injured or not, it doesn?t matter. This is just what I gotta endure for my own sake. If to reach my goals I have to take more of this I?ll do it, because right now I?m not strong enough to achieve what I want"is what came out from my mouth. My goals are nothing one could imagine, but currently I have two and for the second and most important one to be accomplished, the first one needs to be achieved. I need Ryoga and the rest of the caln until I get the strength I need, until then I won?t complain. Because there are thinsg I want to get and things that i want to protect.

*Knock knock!!*

Someone hitting lightly the wooden doors of the dojo was heard."Senpai? I got what you asked"is what the princess said waiting for someone to open since leaf-head closed it."Don?t let her in. She?s the last person I want to see me like this"


----------



## Sumon (Apr 9, 2014)

*Shinomori Aoshi, LT*
*Timeline:* The end of mission with Shiryu >>> jutsu training >>one week>> this post >>> present (mission with Shurui)

“What happened? Are you okay?” A native from Hidden Bear village sitting outside the sweat lodge in case any help was needed, ran to recumbent on the ground and shaking Aoshi, whose eyes were widened out of fear. Very rarely did the boy feel fear or any emotion at all, but the sweat lodge scared him hard like never before.

“I’m fine. My mind just played a trick on me, nothing more. I told you I didn’t need any assistance” Aoshi rose from warm, grassy ground, playing down what had happened in the sweat lodge. He took off his drenched robe and drilled it in front of himself, making the water drip on the grass. Afterward, he took his katana that had been looked after by the native and just walked away.

“No trick was that. Mind never plays tricks in sweat lodge. Mind only shows prophecies, true prophecies that do come true. You might be reluctant to agree, but we both know you’re in deep trouble. Never has anyone come out so scared like you did... You have a resolution to do!” The native lectured the walking away boy with back facing him.

When Aoshi found himself in a forest by Hidden Bear village, far enough from anyone’s eyes to see him, he collapsed on the ground that was full of needle-like leaves of firs. 

“Aaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!” He screamed in agony, loud enough for the native by the sweat lodge to hear despite great distance between them. Aoshi screamed while crouching on his knees with his forehead against the ground, dropping the katana and putting his hands all over his chest and neck, two places that were fatally injured in the ‘illusion’. Despite it not happening in the reality, he could feel the exact same pain suffered in the ‘illusion’. And although there were no visible wounds on Aoshi’s body, he could feel the ice needles piercing his body over and over again. What was the meaning of this? What was this anomaly???

Armour of Ice began covering Aoshi’s skin against his wishes while he grinded his teeth in agony with muscles all tense and veins popped up. It had fully covered the boy’s skin, but the pain didn’t stop, no. It remained despite the automatic defence mechanism that was the armour. In fact, the pain even got worse as Aoshi’s chakra was getting lower and lower. 

“Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh!” He screamed again, raising his head from the ground with a few fir leaves stuck deep in his forehead, making it bleed slightly. His eyes looked at the perfectly blue sky which was becoming red, dark red. The bleeding under the armour of ice had reached his eyes, spoiling his vision and creating this false idea of the sky being all red like blood. In the meantime, Armour of Ice proceeded to form into a very thick layer due to Aoshi being in huge pain, causing for him to run out of chakra and pass out in the middle of fir-tree Forest while being down on his knees with his neck stretched out to maximum and bloody eyes looking at the sky.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Apr 9, 2014)

*Zansatsu|Genin|Sunagakure*

*[Okamoto Estate, Sunagakure]​*​
[The Abyss that Stares Back; Endurance Training II]​
"Satoshi?, You awake?" three knocks came to the door. When no answer came three more knocks. "Maybe he's still out of it..." Yutaka, on the other side of the door scratched the back of his head as he pondered simply going in.  "Yutaka-Sensei?", "Ah, Tadashi! How have you been?" is asked as the young Okamoto walked up to him.  "Good, glad you could make it, you need to talk some sense into your student.", "Former",  "You've known him the longest, he'll listen to you hopefully" is interjected while he walked pass the Academy Teacher  "Satoshi, we're coming in!" is exclaimed as he slammed his fist off the door a couple times. Opening the door light floods the room, but to the two's surprise. The bed was empty. "This .. is probably bad..." 

_-Across Suna_

Night had already fallen and a ruckus can be heard coming from a local bar. As the sounds grow more intense the door to the establishment suddenly explodes outward. Hitting the threshold with a bounce Satoshi comes to a rolling stop several feet out into the street.  "Is *cough* that all you *cough* got?" Satoshi wheezes. "Don't you ever come back here!" a man with a wicked scar on his face spat while still standing in the door. Satoshi pulls himself to a setting posture,  "I-I don't think that you understand, you're-you're not getting rid of me that easy. I'll dump a whole picture on your head next time" is returned. The man bit his lips,  "Boys! This little shit needs to be taught a lesson about the baddest gang in all of Sunagakure!" he shouts back into the bar. Several of his 'boys' walked up behind him. All degenerates, they didn't care if it was a kid they was about to beat the ever loving stuffings out of. 

Like vultures to a carcass the three men circle Satoshi and the first blow came from his left. It was a left haymaker and it catches Satoshi on the square of his jaw. The dull splat of flesh on flesh violence pops crisply in the dry air as Satoshi is driven back into the sand. Blood splatters across the street signaling the frenzy. Boots, plenty of them seem to come from all directions as they kicked him. The back, the stomach, the head. Where ever they could find an opening a foot met it. Satoshi shuddered with each hit and started to throw blood up. As he wrapped up on his stomach he rolled to catch a last boot to his head. "Woah boys" the scarred man says holding his arms out, "We don't want to kill him." he says backing his gang off. "Send him off." Two of the men grab the hemorrhaging child and lift him from the ground, "Back Alley, then we can get back to business." is ordered. The men agree with vile smiles. Walking around the corner they drop him into bags of trash. "And don't come back"


_-Some Time Later_

Taking in a deep breath Satoshi awakens to find himself in a pile of trash. Holding his ribs he stands. Again his cloths were soaked in his blood. But he didn't care, it was all part of the plan. If one was scared they couldn't survive, then you had to toughen up. Logically the ends justified the means. Stumbling he walked toward the edge of town, he needed to clear his head now and work the feeling of wanting revenge on the gang out of his head. They had helped him. Pulling his body in further as he walked he made his way out of town and just walked for several hours. 

And as dawn approached Satoshi finds himself setting on the outer walls that protected his home and looking back down over the Village. The look on his face was one of indifference. Remembering back he once hated this accursed Village, the people that took his family away from him because of silly notions. Took their lives and wanted to take his. Animosity is what drove him to become the boogeyman for an entire class of Academy Students and a measuring stick for what was needed in future classes. He made himself feared so he could die, but it didn't come to that. Holding his hand to up to the village he looks down at it in the filtering light of the sand and sun. To his gaze it appeared that he cradled it in his palm like a snow globe.  "You need a merciless killer Kazekage? Zansatsu will provide you with what you want. Hold no regrets." is muttered while he clenched his fist in a symbolic act of destruction.~


----------



## Vergil (Apr 9, 2014)

Sumon said:


> *Goemon*
> 
> ?Owowowow,? his head hurt like hell with imaginary birds flying around it like he had seen in the cartoons. Lying on the concrete ground trying to get his orientation back, Goemon pushed himself against it and saw the white haired kid into whom he had bumped, ranting at him about girls. Fu, disgusting.
> 
> ...



Dante raised an eyebrow and smirked.

"You have to ask your mother. Really? Oh hey I get it, you're scared to go, that's cool dude, nothing wrong with that. Cover it up with all the bravado of you wanting to fight me....wait do you have to ask your parents permission for that too? Wouldn't want the wittle cutie pie to get hurt now..." Dante was in full jackass mode. In his head, he made him fall and land on his delicate derriere, he could take a couple of bruisings to his ego.

Dante rubbed his fist as it stung, what the hell fist bump was that? He had no issue bumping fists with this dude, as much shit as he gave him, "Are you like a robot? That'd be awesome if you were - like a ninja robot! Holy shit, if you're not, we totally need to make one....we could make it a hot babe too, like with massive boobs....that are actually flamethrowers...."

Dante started walking off to the train station, indifferent about whether the cyborg or whatever was following him or not. Going to Suna was going to be a lot easier than going to one of the Black Countries, but they were still pretty tight on security. Basic shinobi gear was allowed, so long as you had your registration card. Dante's picture was not a great one, the night before had been a little rough and he had a black eye, a busted lip and a hickey. But damn he still made it look good.

He sat on the train and immediately regretted his decision. His sensei really had whacked him hard so for the 4 hour train journey he would stand. Good thing the train had a food compartment which served pizza. 

"Right, now to find some hot babe to stand next to and....oh...." Metal fist stood in front of him. "I suppose we'll be chillin on the train then. Cool beans."


----------



## Sumon (Apr 9, 2014)

*Shinomori Aoshi*
*Timeline:* The end of mission with Shiryu >>> jutsu training >>one week>> this post >>> present (mission with Shurui)

Sound of whistle aiding around not missing his ears, smell of burning meat touching his nose seducing the hunger, view of deep blue sky with clouds in shape of animals, Aoshi rose his upper body, looking around to see where he was at. The very same sweat lodge with the native sitting near it by a fire, roasting a couple of dead rats while heated logs were disappearing within the fire. ?Welcome back.? The native greeted awakened Aoshi. He heard the boy scream in the fir-tree forest and carried him back near the sweat lodge after finding him frozen in thick layer of ice, unconscious. 

?You again?? Aoshi was not fazed by the view. His clothes were no longer drenched in sweat, signalling that he was out for quite some time. Aoshi was not sure for how long exactly, and he didn?t really care about it, he had no errands to run anyway. Most importantly, pain in his chest and neck was gone. That the boy did care about, just didn?t want to admit. 

?Head?s up.? The native threw wet piece of clothing while indicating the clotted blood on his forehead that needed to be wiped off. Aoshi, leaning with left hand against the ground and both legs stretched out in front, caught the clothing with free hand and wiped the blood off his forehead, turning the clothing?s colour from white to white red.  

Aoshi stood up taking his katana that he had never lost sight of and sat by the fire facing the native. ?Hungry?? The native asked, followed by Aoshi?s nod. Having been handed perfectly roasted rat, the boy chewed into it like an animal while the native kept a close eye on him.

?You might not want to admit, but what you saw in the sweat lodge... it scared you shitless. And you shouldn?t ignore it, you should face it. The prophecy foretells the reality. If you ignore it, you?ll regret it as it is the fate of yours.? The native tried to open the boy?s eyes.

?Reality is not something that hasn?t happened yet. Your statement contradicts itself. Our existence at present is the only reality that is. And blindly seeing illusions as inevitable fate is called delusion.? Aoshi answered while taking his sweet time eating dead rat, much to the disapproval of the native, who got a little angry at the boy?s reluctant response.

?I can see your soul at the edges of your eyes. It?s corrosive, like acid. You?ve got a demon, little man. Next time I see you, I sincerely hope you are alright.? Losing hope of lecturing Aoshi, the native stood up and walked into the sweat lodge, leaving the boy sit by the fire alone. 

Aoshi finished eating one rat, ate another one and walked away from the fire himself while carrying his beloved katana.


----------



## Serp (Apr 9, 2014)

Chaos Theory said:


> *[Konohagakure, Streets]*​
> [Life as a Ninja Part Deux,Meeting New People VIII]​
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...














*Instrumentality of the soul and the sword*
​The words boring seemed to roll out of Suzume's mouth and linger in the air for that split second ever so much longer than the other words. He didn't even need to see the visual pathways of her words to see she was hesitant, but even with his sight the reason was obscured was the fault on his own, or was it upon her. 

"I need a sword." Otori mused the words to himself. Would a Katana suffice, it was sharp direct and a weapon of vectorised passion, it was so much like Suzume, Otori knew even if he came across other person from the land of iron, even if their words sounded different, their bodies like machines made from the same type of gears would have a resonance. Otori knew the sound of his body, it wasn't that matched to the samurai, he couldn't change the sound of his body without changing his identity any more than he should change his hair or skin colour. 

"I need a sword." he repeated himself, but it couldn't be a Katana, if you looked at Otori he looked as if he would be better at home with a instrument in his hand, sound was his weapon it was true but he should be able to choose the troves and collections in his armoury. He needed a sword that resonated to the sound of his body, he was not frail but he was delicate, he was not easily broken rather he was easily adapted, he needed to find a sword or type of sword that matched the chords of his personality. Could he make one, should he make one, did he trust his own hands to forge the weapon to protect themselves, maybe, maybe not he wasn't willing to answer that. But even if he had a sword he would need training.

"Hmm." He said again as his thoughts became more focused. He would teach himself how to use the sword the same way he taught himself to play music, he would wait, listen and respond in kind. But then the secret was, what song to listen to, would he listen to the sound of the river or of the sea, or even of the thunder, what sound would he channel and manifest into his swordsmanship, that was even if he managed to do so.

"I'm sorry, I was running away with my thoughts." He said to Suzume, before raising his fingers to his temples and thinking hard.

"Ok I'll find myself a sword. I must also apologise it was rude of me to ask you for the secrets of your style, a foreigner an outsider. And I say that as a statement of myself, I cannot learn your style, nor can I learn anyone elses style I need to learn myself style, my own sound. But if I do return with a sword in hand, I may still need you to help me with the basics ok?" Otori asked grinning. He hoped she would accept, she was like another ray of light into the darkness that was his small reserved life, before her he thought he could see just because he saw the wavelengths of light and even of sound and the motion of the waves, but he was still blind, blind to the cultures and ways to think about what you see.


----------



## Laix (Apr 9, 2014)

_Edie Nakano_
LIQUID TIME
_The Sweet-Toothed Sister III_​
It was strange, _almost creepy_. However, it was a bittersweet taste of deja vu.

This girl was almost the spitting image of a ten year old Edie. She had the long blonde hair, the naive big blue eyes, the innocent little smile of a girl who knew nothing of the adult world. She found herself staring at her while she spoke, her ears not catching everything she said. Nakano was in denial. Her eyes just had to take it all in.

For once, Edie didn't feel so antagonistic. While younger girls and sometimes boys are the only people Edie can stand as they don't come with that natural bitchiness kids develop in their mid-teens, this cheeky little minx was something warmer. Now, what was her name again?

"My name is Sato Suzume and I'm here from the Land of Iron as an Official Ambassador to Konohagakure!" She revealed cheerfully, bowing with respect to Edie. 

Hold on, an ambassador? To the great Konoha? _Her?_ Unless her looks were lying about her presumed age, this was impressive. Was her family powerful? As powerful as the Nakano? These were just a handful of the questions flipping through snobbish Edie's mind.

"It is my pleasure to meet you," Suzume confessed, pulling out her blade sheath and draping it over her knee. Edie smiled sheepishly at the respect she was being shown. She didn't even have to demand it! This ambassador knew how to get in Edie's good books alright.

Her eyes grew like tennis balls in awe and inspiration. She looked up to Edie like the ditzy blonde was an idol, a gift from the Valkyria herself. It was purely an ego boost for her. Its what she's secretly always wanted. That little sister, her little apprentice who wishes every inch of her body was just like Edie's, from chest to even her damn toe nails.

Because, "Edie Nakano is the epitome of perfection, both as a woman and a kunoichi".

Said Edie Nakano.

"You better than my Mom?" Edie's newest slave asked curiously.

"I make your Mom look like a peasant, darling~"

"You lord over more than ten houses of women and children? You are _*SOOO AWESOME!!*_"

There was an awkward, stuttered laughter from the blonde (the taller one) who didn't quite know what she was talking about. Whatever it was, Edie just nodded her head and went along with it. It... sounded important so, whatever floats your boat.

But then, all of a sudden, little sweet Suzume started to get all teary eyed. Panicked, Edie quickly began to pander to the girl, trying to find out what was wrong.

"Hey! Don't start crying! What's wrong!?" 

"Oh, I am so sorry! I ruined your bag!"

Edie glanced at her school bag, which was a little scratched and tattered but hardly ruined. It cost about 50,000 ryo although she wasn't sure, it was bought on a whim. Either way, it's pennies to replace. There was no need for this girl to get so worked up.

It was adorable though, so adorable.

Snapping her fingers, Suzume had a eureka moment with imaginary light bulbs flashing over her petite head. "I know! Allow me to replace it, Nii-San!"

_(Aww!)_ Edie thought to herself, her posture now relaxed with hands resting on her svelte hips. _(She's offering me money! Me! Money! Hohohohohohohohoho!)_

"Darling, darling..." Edie ushered for the girl to put such nonsense away, reaching into her own bag and bringing out a little pink cat-shaped purse with big black eyes and a nightmare-fuel smile. The purse was almost ready to explode from the money stuffed inside. It wasn't any bigger than a golf ball, yet the bulges and bumps of cash were clearly defined, with plenty still leaking out from the almost-shut zipper. Whipping out two 1,000 ryo notes, she waved it past Suzume's nose with a smug smirk.

"How about me and you go to the most delicious restaurant in all of Konoha!? If you're an ambassador for the Land of Iron, it makes perfect sense for me, an ambassador for Konoha, to take you out to dinner~! What do you say?"

There was... some truth to that statement. Edie's father was certainly an ambassador for Konoha. Television appearances and other media coverage was common for Natsu Nakano. His daughter was a frequent on gossip columns but other than that, she was kept out of the limelight and isn't exactly a perfect choice for an ambassador for a great village such as Konoha.

This girl was hardly going to know though, was she? Besides, Edie liked a bit of company now and then. Of course only with those worthy enough, and those were rare to come by. Too many peasants wandering these streets.
​


----------



## Laix (Apr 9, 2014)

_Edie Nakano_​ FIRST ARC: MISSION​ 


004 poked his nose up from his food to see the chef introducing himself with a waiting hand. He looked the guy up and down for a moment, almost as if he was scanning him for any potential danger like some sort of apocalyptic future terminator.

He didn't say a word, only gripping Zell's hand with a firm, masculine handshake. It was a worker's handshake, for strong men who endorsed steroids and drank testosterone from its source. Ryoko cringed in sight of this, worried that the weak-willed Zell would crumble into dust.

Edie on the other hand watched with jealousy filling her eyes and creating the pout on her lips. The things she would give to have those hands carry her about like a personal taxi... 

"Okay Zell, I think that's enough. He's clearly not gay. My gaydar is accurate enough and it's going crazy over you!" Edie quipped, crossing her legs over to show off maximum thigh. "Oh, I get it! Was this dinner to impress him? I guess it... sort of worked. He's the only one eating it."

"Edie!" Ryoko nudged Edie violently, almost knocking the blonde out her seat. "Why are you being such a bitch!? You're just man hungry and you can't believe you're losing to a guy?"

It was as if neither of them listened to Zell quite clearly stating he's not of that orientation.

"Shut up! I'm not man hungry at all!"

"Yes you are! You keep staring at blondie over there like you two have some sort of creepy connection stimulated through your matching locks!"

"Jealous that your Hyuga genes seemed to have gone all into your eyes and not into your looks? Your mother is much more beautiful than you Ryoko, what a shame!"

Clearly offended, Ryoko's tongue was about to become a lot sharper.

"Yeah? Well at least my mother is---" 

She stopped herself when she realised just what she was about to say. There was an awkward silence as Edie stopped her silly banter and looked at the Hyuga with a serious glare.

"Is what? Go on, finish it." She pushed, uncrossing her legs. Edie knew exactly what Ryoko was going to say. Being one of the few people outside of her family to know about the exact circumstances of her mother's death, it was a low blow, even for an enemy. She almost wanted her to say it. 

It would make punching her face inside out justifiable.

"I... Nothing, I didn't mean anything." Ryoko quickly went back to her food, trying to make a smooth recovery. 

Not taking it any further, Edie adjusted her seat and looked away from everyone, staring at the cheap paintings on the wall of the inn with Ryoko looking the other way, her food being something of interest all of a sudden.

_(You can dish it out but you can't take it, can you Edie?)_

_(I dare you Ryoko. It'll make it all the more justifiable...)_
​


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 9, 2014)

*Jericho
You've Grown Up A Lot*

The man named Jericho sits in a dark room. The only light present comes from the projection in front of him, the refracted light coalescing to form the subject of this brutal slideshow. It was a woman her body eviscerated in a truly grotesque fashion, her body posed in a position one would associate with prayer, but her ravaged body and pose was not the most disturbing detail, no it was her face or more specifically her head. What should have been a human head was replaced with a black fox's head; she was the victim of an obvious decapitation as the fox head had stitching marks around its neck. A man of more destitute fortitude would most likely be unable to stomach the sight of such brutality but this was the job...

Jericho reached into the inner pocket of his denim vest, producing a solitary cigarette. Lighting the cancerous harbinger he took a deep inhale, almost threatening to swallow the smog that overflowed his mouth before he exhaled through his nose. His face remained stoic in spite of the depraved iconoclasm before him. He took a puff and flicked the ash off at the end before nonchalantly clicking the mechanism that beckoned a new slide. This slide was a photo he took that focused specifically on the fox?s head. The symbolism behind it was conspicuous and yet utterly mercurial. Jericho inhaled his smoke once more blowing a ring out as he turned his head?

*KNOCK KNOCK*

The mulleted man craned his head as the lock of the dinner jimmied and jangled, he had purposefully jammed the door in a way that made it harder to open unless you knew how to do it just right. There was a thud as the door subsequently swung ajar and a feminine shape staggered into the room papers flying everywhere. Her head had been down to collect what she dropped so when she looked up she gasped with consternation at the only source of light in the room.

"Let's be honest this isn't the worst thing you've caught me in the act of."

He smiled at her as clapped his hands and the lights came on engulfing and shrouding the macabre imagery in its brilliance. Getting up Jericho was now in clear view, he was not a particularly tall man standing at about 5?10 in stature with a sturdy lean muscled build. His hair was light brown except for a tuft of white at its crown point being a distinguishing point. The clothes were rather unique as well; he wore a red tank top with a vest on top that appeared to be made of a denim polymer. The distinguishing mark about the vest though was not the curious material it was woven with, it was the crest emblazoned on its back, it was that of what was perhaps Konoha?s most infamous clan, the Uchiha.



Jericho reached his hand out to help the girl up, but she brushed it away getting up and glowering at him scornfully. She was a very pretty girl, long flowing pink hair, a pear shaped face with symmetrical features, with a body that didn?t look like it knew how to quit. Her delicate features belied what she truly was; this was one of the more renowned shinobi in all of Konoha, Mitsukai Hogosha. 

?I got the information you were asking for. It turns out you were right, she is dirty like you thought.?  Mitsukai pulled out a picture of an attractive girl with purple hair, a very burlesque sense of fashion, with a rather erotic body.

?Though I have to ask why you didn?t just bust her yourself and why you sent a genin no one has ever heard of to his death. He?s vastly under qualified and to be honest people are talking. Everyone wants to know why I recommended him for a mission assignment with the Hyuuga girl and Nakano brat. I must say I?m asking the same questions they are??  Mitsukai trailed off as she stuck her butt out and poked Jericho in the chest with a surprising amount of vigor, causing him to cough up smoke.

?You?re a guy with such an over inflated sense of importance you can?t even do the missions or assignments given to you unless it?s from the Hokage himself. Even then you can deny them if they?re not ?interesting? enough. So what?s with the interest in this nobody?? She took out a picture from the folder and slapped it into Jericho?s chest. It was a picture of a boy with silver hair wearing a dark trench coat with a furry trimmed collar.

?Like I told you, he?s from my hometown toots. Now unless you?re going to give me another reason to thank you.? He moved closer to the woman, putting the cig in his mouth as his hands around his belt as he began to unbuckle.

?I?m in the middle of something so you can go, unless you wanna go?? He winked at her suggestively as he pushed his hips forward and gyrated them in an elliptical motion.

*SLAP*

With a huff and a puff Mitsukai left Jericho?s apartment without another word. The cigarette was still smoking as he took it out of his mouth, a red handprint on his cheek but otherwise unfazed.

?Looks like you?ve grown up a lot since I last saw you kid. You have your mother?s eyes, Zellous.?​


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 9, 2014)

*Shinkurou Kengo*
_Mission_​
Now we were there in the middle of the forest looking at the spectacular black-haired woman in front of us; her blush of before was gone but the anger and hate in her eyes was still there. Apparently losing her comrades that helped her to comit all of those evil acts was really affecting her, however she wasn?t losing her cool, something that probably i would have done immediately if I were in the same situation she is in now. I was prepared to clash swords with her already, my shorts well secured so they would not fall down in the middle of the fight. As for Raku he was just there withboth his sword sheathed and looking carefully at Lavy-oneesama. Apparently I must take this woman seriously, or at least that?s what Raku?s eyes were telling me.

She was just there looking at us too, her stance was relaxed however it seemed as if in the moment I were to get near of her one of my limbs would be cut off from my body in an instant. I adopted my own stance by having the sheath of my sword on my left hand which I positioned in front of me to use it as defense; I flexed my legs a little while the back side of the blade of my katana was resting on my right shoulder. And well, my one-eyed partner just flexed his legs slightly while leading his hands to the hilt of both swords. We all were ready for the battle.

" So, what about we start this already, kids? "the leader of the now passed away ronins spoke with a calm face and seductive smile and tone of voice. I almost started to imagine things because of this but remembered that it was not time for that.

" Shin, let?s go! "

" Hell yeah!! "

We both rushed against Lavy reaching her position almost instantly. Hitting the back of my katana with my shoulder to give some impulse to my swing, I threw a vertical slash at the pale female who, for my bad luck, dodged my attack as if it was nothing only to send me a rising swing aiming to split me in half. 

*GACHIN! *

The violent sound of metal clashing was caught by my ears as Raku was already containing the sword of the ponytail gal, event that allowed me to jump all the way to reach her head?s level and throw another raid against Lavy?s face while Raku unsheathed his second sword and aimed for her belly but our attack was just nulled by the skill of the roning leader who with quick and elegant movements kicked Raku away from her before spinning on her left foot and land her elbow in my guts sending me away too. Damn, she didn?t even waste a single movement there. She was definitely strong.

It took some moments for me to recover my breath and apparently the same happened to Raku.

" Are you two ready? We haven?t finished yet... " she said, while passing her tongue over her magnific and beautiful lips...WAIT!! this attitude, this aura, don?t tell me she...she is...she is an S!!!?? Oh god, she is, she definitely is an S. God, why? Why does this lovely and awesome woman has to be my enemy?! 

Without letting mymind go deeper into my thoughts, Raku dashed towards Lavy only telling me to back him up. Geez, now I?m your subordinate?! You will see who I am once this is over you, one-eyed bastard. My partner immediately crossed his weapons forming an X and clashed directly against hers; both of them with smiles in their faces. These freaks are starting to scare me. Is trying to kill each other so funny?

" Ugh! You better let me eat of whatever Ayaka-chan cooks for you!! " I announced to him what would be my reward before running and then jumping from behind Raku with a thrust aiming for her heart but the swordswoman didn?t even step back and pushed back my wild-haired friend just with her strength before performing a diagonal slash which deflected my sword before hitting me in the chest with the hilt of her weapon. She was tough as hell!

As I came back into the game, my buddy came over to me.

" Looks like she is just toying with us...we have to go all out or we will get killed. Even more she already saw my Rashoumon so even if I use it there is chance that she manages to get us...We need to use _that_ plan"that?s what he told me. Is he serious? His attacks are stronger than what i could do with_that_ plan. Why me? geez, I?ll have ta do it anyway.

" ?kaaay "I answered and smiled a little, having to use _that_ again reminded me of before meeting Raku when I was just a battle freak like these two. I was gonna show some of mah real skills soon.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Apr 10, 2014)

*Suzume|Genin|Konohagakure*

*[Konohagakure, Streets]*​
[Life as a Ninja Part Deux,Meeting New People IX]​
Suzume swirled her chopsticks in her Ramen while she sat there and listened to Otori speak. She hadn't really realizes it before as she was so excited to meet a psychic, she meant Batman. But this fellow was quite the meek one. His words were often soft and well thought out. Much to her contrast of being loud and quick to speak. She silently mused that he liked to trip himself up, maybe it was because he said that people treated him like a freak. She didn't know why, he seems like a nice guy, despite dropping a bomb like he wanted her to train him in the art of swordplay.

Not that she minded, really. Its just how do you teach someone about the sword when it is taught to become a second nature thing? Needless and tedious repetition until the weapon was an extension of your person. Learning the art of the blade is a lot like learning calligraphy now that she was forced to think about it. It has to be a part of you as much as you have to be a part of it. There was no short cuts around that.  

_Oh, what is he apologizing for?_

Pulling her chopsticks free of the food she cleans them off with a napkin before setting them over the bowl, a signal that she indeed would be getting back to it, then her gaze returns to Otori. Standing she too grab the hand that isn't on his temple and pulls him from his seat. Both now standing she looks him over before releasing her grip.  "There is no need to be apologetic, there is no secret art I can teach you. The was of the Samurai is Bushido. When you go to train as I did you are taught in three stages. 

The first step is Calligraphy, it gives you patients as well as the nimble and soft touch needed.
The second is repetition you work with the sword until the sword is an extension of your soul.
Along with the second you also learn kinsmen ship with your fellow Samurai as well as battle tactics and our code.
Third and most important is Soul Forge, it basically means to become one with the blade and is the basis of our culture's way of fighting. Every sword that is forged is given life by its creator. It is through communication with that life that we are taught how to use that sword by that sword.

Well, even a journey of a thousand footsteps starts with the first."

Suzume states pulling her sword from her side, still in it's sheath as not to completely alarm the other patrons, she pulls one of Otori's hand toward her and slides the handle into his palm. Closing his fist around it she adjusts his grip to it. Then she does the same with his other hand. Pulling a hand to her chin she walks around him and spread his stance while her gaze was now one of a warrior and teacher and what she saw wasn't good.

 "I do not believe that you are well suited to a Katana" finally roll from her lips only affirming what Otori had thought on his own.  "I think you'd be better suited to" she states taking her blade back,  "a straight sword, something that can be used with a single hand." 

"Umm, Miss?!" 

The serious moment is broken as the waitress speaks up, "I'm running out of places to put your food!" Suzume's eyes widen, she couldn't have that and in an instant the carefree girl is back shoveling food like it was going out of style. ~


----------



## Chaos Theory (Apr 10, 2014)

*Suzume|Genin|Konohagakure|Liquid Time*

*[Konohagakure, Shopping District]*​
[Nee-Chan III ]​
Suzume was caught by surprise she didn't expect her Nii-San to refuse to allow her to replace her bag. But all that did was to make the girl idolize Eide even more. How much more bad ass could this woman be. First she was better than her own mother. Which in its own right was a feat. Her mom was no slouch in any department, sadly now she was playing second fiddle in the young girl's mind. Secondly she turned down a wad of cash, no Suzume doesn't really appreciate the true value of money, she isn't that old to realize what a buck is worth and that just throwing it around like she did could cause trouble. What she did know, however, is that it was rare for people to turn down getting free money with no strings attached. Now she didn't know if that scared her or what. It did, however, make that respect for Edie bloom even more.

Could she adopt her maybe, take her home? No, that'd be a bad idea, she was better than her mom which might make her dad take her over her mom. And that would be weird not only would she be Nii-San she'd be mom too.. Suzume's face blushed in her own self thought, nope couldn't have that. Her old mom then would be sad which would make Suzume sad. The young girl brought her hands up to her cheeks and a wave of emotion, confusion and adulation for Edie washed over her so much that she hardly heard what was being said.

It wasn't until she had the two one thousand ryo notes passed under her nose that she sort of came too, though she was still in a bit of a daze. It wasn't until Edie offered to take her out to eat that she fully came too. Suddenly her stomach started to growl and Suzume realized that she didn't have any breakfast.  "Nii-San!" is exclaimed as thoughts of chocolate cake, ice-cream, marshmallows and other sugary delights danced about her head. Her cheeks were now red from the thought of food and how it always made her feel better.  "Your an Ambassador too?!" this was great, now they really did seem like sisters to Suzume.  "Lead the way Nii-San!" she exclaims with a small hop. 

Crowds seem to gather as the two girls walked and made small talk, the people that knew of Edie had hardly ever seen her this friendly with anyone much less a stranger that wasn't a familiar face around this part of town. Suzume's eyes darted from time to time to the people as they whispered to themselves. She personally wasn't used to it, but since it didn't seem to bother her Nii-San she is quick to let it go. What she didn't let go, however, was the fact that she kept on sense blades getting closer to them. Not blades like the ninja here carry. The have a different feel to them, even more so when they are put up. These were thin blades. Almost too thin; like they were part of a tool. Not a real weapon.

Every time she felt the metal get close she'd look around and the sensation would get muffled just so slightly by clothing. So that meant that who ever had this metal knew how to put it away when a glance came their way which was bad as that meant it would be slightly harder for the young Samurai to pick up on them. Now that they've been walking a bit she was starting to get tired of sensing danger to her Nii-San so she decided to take matters into her own hand and as Edie and she walks by an alley she blurs away. The figure that was following the two hardly noticed the occurrence so focused on the Nakano was he. It wasn't until he felt the powerful little hands of Suzume wrap into his shirt that he let out a scream. With a firm yank the culprit is pulled from his stride. 

Now standing before a fuming Suzume was the boy that Edie had humiliated not thirty minutes earlier. She had played with his emotions. Made promises that she'd never have kept in a million years. All to have her feet kissed and shoes cleaned. Suzume didn't know this and even if she did. At this moment it wouldn't have mattered in the foggiest. For as the boy came to a stop he dropped the pair of paper sheers he had. His dastardly plan to take what was promised to him is foiled as Suzume looked him in the eye. Gone was the merciful, playful child that Edie had met and in it's place a cold hearted killer that was about to ask the boy the most important question of his young life.

 "Was you planning to do something to my Nii-San with those scissors?"

"I was going to take some of her hair she promied me that" 

Wrong answer, Suzume didn't even hear him explain what deal he'd made with her. Him and taking Nii-San's hair was all she needed to hear. Her petit hands wrap up around his neck and she gives him a playful wink. Then using all that monstrous power she has she pulls him toward her.

 !CRACK!​
The explosive shot rang down the alley way. Suzume had buried her left knee into the poor guy's family jewels causing his face to turn red. Not only did she put all her power into the blow there was that iron like solidness. The boy slumps over her shoulder and his red cheeks bulge as if he were about to blow chunks. Instead his lips part and a funny colored rock, Suzume's thoughts,  comes out. Followed by a second. They clatter off the ground like marbles. With his head shaking the boy pulls away from her. "You win" he says in a high pitched voice before falling over. 

 "Sorry Nii-San, he says he won't bother you any more, so please. Lead the way" ~










​

*Spoiler*: __ 



[Youtube]GXAYEUkSk6g[/Youtube]

*Professional stunt doubles were used in the typing of this post. Please do not attempt this at home. No testicles were harmed in the typing of this post*


----------



## Sumon (Apr 10, 2014)

*Goemon*

?No I don?t have to ask her if I don?t want to!!!!? Goemon shouted out to Dante?s face. ?And the only reason why I?d have to tell my mom about fighting you is to get a ban from kicking your ass!!!? The boy crossed his arms with a scowl on his face, though he calmed down after fist bump, into which he unintentionally put too much power. 

?I ain?t no robot, they don?t exist. Are you stupid?! Jeez, stop chasing them girls and read a book!? Goemon didn?t want to giveaway his secret. He didn?t know Dante too well, wasn?t sure if he could trust him. Instead, the boy lied to his new friend?s face, challenging his IQ to shoot back for calling him out about telling the mother. 

The duo reached the train station, with Goemon following Dante the whole time. He had never been there, didn?t know how it worked. So he had to chase his friend?s tail like some kind of a kid, while looking around in amazement. Grown people carried huge luggage with them while the boys themselves had nothing on them. Quite comical.

In the carriage with no pretty women around but Dante and a few unattractive ladies together with adult men, Goemon stood in front of his friend while acting uncertain with a lot of head and hands movements. ?Dante-kun, don?t you need... money for this? I?ve got nothing.? Goemon whispered to his friend?s ear so no one else could hear, while showing off his empty pockets. But luckily for him, the conductor never entered their carriage and the train stopped immediately.

*Checkpoint. Prepare your registration cards.*​
In unclear fashion, sound from a microphone echoed through every single carriage of the train that they were on, signalling the progress of the journey. 

?Aaaaa. I don?t have my card, I left it at home!!!? Goemon panicked for a second, until a huge grin appeared on his face. ?Dante, watch!? The boy knew his friend would like what he was about to do. Goemon put his hands together, and after a few handseals he changed his looks within a puff of white smoke. *?Henge!?* 

Goemon no longer looked like a 13year old boy. Now he was a hot brunette in mid-twenties with big brown eyes, huge and poorly covered bust, long exposed legs with short jean shorts, and high heels, making him look even taller. It was time to have some fun... 

When a guard, not in the first youth, wearing blue uniform and a wedding ring on his left hand, entered their carriage and approached the boys, they were asked a necessary question when travelling from one country to another: ?Do you... have any... dang it, what was the word... oh, weapons with yourself?? The guard blushed. He couldn?t help himself but peak at Goemon?s huge breasts. 

Goemon, in a seductive slow tone and a slight smile, answered: ?Oh no, where would I put ?em? I have no pockets.? He could barely control himself from bursting out laughing.

?I?ll have to check you anyway. Hihihi.? The guard said, putting his hands on Goemon?s sweet but fake hips. It got creepy... Goemon was about to smack the guard?s head, but a sophisticated voice from the end of the carriage interrupted such dangerous behaviour: ?Do you mind moving on?? Goemon dodged a bullet there, while the guard a little disappointed put his hands away and moved on to another passenger.


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 10, 2014)

*Shinkurou Kengo*
_Mission_​
It wasn?t long before we would restart our little skirmish against Lavy. Raku was still in a pretty good condition even though he got rid of five of the six underlings of the woman we were fighting in this moment. As for me, well, saying that I already wanted to go back and eat whatever Ayaka-chan prepared for us was a way to look at it. Quickly I charged against our opponent at full speed, and honestly without really thinking about what my next movement would be. Immediately she swung her sword which almost got my head, actually some of my hair tresses were cut by her weapon. I almost died stupidly right there!

Without thinking about it, I moved by instinct aiming for a bottom-up diagonal slash but for my shame she dodged easily by making a light jump back. The smile in her face captivated me at the same time as it made me mad; couldn?t she take me a bit more seriously? It?s really annoying when all of these bastards keep underestimating me just because of my personality. I must show her that I am no pushover! 

" Oryaaah!! " I went straight at her once again while letting the little amount of frustration I got a second ago disappear with my shout.

Raising her sword, she made a slash coming from above though I was able to stop it by using my katana over my head, blocking the attack. However, something I didn?t like happened, my sword got a crack on it which started to become bigger as the moments passed. Before I could even blink, Raku was already on her left side as he started to throw a few thrusts and slices which immediately started to get deflected and dodged by Lavy who stopped her assault on me to fight my partner. As I watched how they were crossing swords, this strange feeling struck my body. Excitement? no i would be more fired up. Impotence? nah, I don?t even know the meaning of that frigging word. Jealousy? maybe, maybe I?m jealous of Raku and this wonderful female because both of them are strong. Stronger than me.

" Oi Shin!! Snap out, I can?t handle her all alone " the patch-eyed swordsman yelled at me as I came back from my deep thoughts which indeed I wasn?t used to. Watching as my only option was to help, I immediately kicked a pair of rocks at the woman with delicious proportions and then ran at full speed against her. She dodged my projectiles even with her eyes closed. 

" Ufufu, naive. Really naive "those were her words at my apparently reckless action.

Though because of her confidence in the moment she didn?t see the fist that I landed in her face. Take that!!! I?m not only trained in using a sword, you know? those were my thoughts as I was tasting a second of glory because I finally managed to land her a fist. My punch sent her a couple meters and then she rolled some meters more before stopping. I maybe weak if you consider my usual skills but if it?s mere strength, I?m sure I can beat even Raku and of course you are no exception my dear woman.

" Ufufufu. This is glorious, you two are really interesting. I may be falling in love "she said with a sexy voice and lustful look that made me feel chills and of course made me blush a little as well.Oh and if you ask for Raku, well, this asexual bastard didn?t even change his expression; Ya know, I?m starting to think he just "swings the other way".

Seeing that it was the right time, I turned to raku and gave him a nod before he sprinted, reaching Lavy in no time. Even now I think that my friend is getting faster and stronger during this fight. The fight was becoming more intense with each second that passed, both Yagami and Lavy were getting wounds all over their bodies in an amazing show that only I was witnessing. 

Then I got the signal I needed to prepare myself, thing that I did by holding my sword horizontall above the shoulder of my sword arm; my muscles spread a little as I was gathering strength in my legs adopting the same position the athletes use duringc ompetitions, for what was coming next. Raku sheathed his two katana while Lavy was running straight towards him and immediately led his hands to the hilt again; yes, the Rashoumon was coming once more. The swordswoman realized it and smirked but her trajectory didn?t change. 

She was planning on taking head on Raku?s Rashoumon? was she that stupid? no, was she that crazy? without a warn, my pal unleashed his technique which with a jump was completely avoided by the ronin leader. The amount of destruction that shit made on the trees surrounding us was impressive but it was not time to think in that since it was my turn to be the star. indeed all of this was already calculated by Raku.

" See? I know how to- "

*CLING!*

" Don?t forget about me " I said while making a circular swing which she barely managed to stop. At that point my worn out and cracked katana was about to break. With a fierce combo of attacks I started to make the woman to retreat little by little. Suddenly, with a powerful swing, she  pushes my katana to the sky together with my arm so I would leave an opening that she took advantage of to kick me and send me ten meters away. Still in mid air I let a smile cross mah face as I drop my weapon. I see her eyes saying that "it was not enough", yet this is where the plan starts.

Before landing, I kick the hilt of my sword and propel it at full speed with the intention of stabbing her. That?s something I call Surprise Splash. Getting prepared to dodge, she awaits the ideal moment but "Raku,now!" I yelled. Immediately she turns the same direction my partner is but he was not moving from his place. Taking this chance, I make a few handseals and...

"What the-"

"Ya shouldn?t get distracted so easily, neesama"I said already flying a meter behind her with my sword in hand and aiming to cut her head off. You may wonder what that was? well, that was teh sunshin no jutsu. I use dit to reach my weapon before it would completely be avoided. Me calling for Raku was only a part of the plan so she couldn?t react.

*CLANG!!*

For the who-knows-what time, metal clashing against metal resounded through the forest. The bitch managed ta stop mah swing!! But my eyes are not fixed on her, they?re fixed on how my old, rusty and formerly cracked Katana finally gave in and broke. Half of the blade was sent flying but in exchange my attack made a strong impact and rocketed her back although with no injuries" Raku!! "I called him as he was already waiting for her at the place where she would fall, then he started to  balance his body as his swords were being swung randomly, the speed increased as it was almost imposible to see him in the small cloud of dust that his movements created.

As Lavy?s body entered the cloud of dust, i only heard Raku?s voice.

" Unlimited blade storm! "

Once the cloud faded away, onee-sama was lying on the ground and had a lot of wounds on her body, she was almost unrecognizable and to top it the red-eyed boy pierced her heart before taking her head as proof of our accomplished job.

"Oi, Raku"I call for him. My one-eyed partner just looks at me with a bored expression."I?m hungry..."

*MISSION END*


----------



## Cjones (Apr 10, 2014)

*LT/Hisashi/Konoha/Uchiha Compound*

_Uchiha Compound. Ugh VIII_

I found myself sighing in response to Akaya?s answer. This was something he had to endure for his own sake, until he gained more power, the power that would help him achieve his goals. Heh, I guess I could understand the yearning to become more powerful in order to accomplish more things, yet did taking beatings like this really need to be part of that equation? One of the few times I found myself speechless, I said nothing for some time as I continued to work on fixing his body up the best I could. There was really no answer I could give in response to his answer. You don?t have to do this? Was all this really necessary for your goals? Having your body broken and battered and then force to watch the princess afterward? I couldn?t say any of those things. Why you may ask?

Because it was situation I didn?t understand. 

I?ve never had to endure such a thing, so I couldn?t possibly bring myself to even try to understand his reasoning for this. Calling him out on this, telling him it?s wrong and that he didn?t have to do it, perhaps even pitying him in the process, would be a direct insult to his pride. That was something I learned from Minori-obasan. Even though she thought me such a thing what makes this even worse, as I found myself looking at him, is the fact that we?re more than likely?

?I know we just met each other, but if you need to, you can come-? 

Knock knock!!

"Senpai? I got what you asked"

Ah, Manami. I rose up from my position and began making my way toward the door stopping just before my hand reached the handle.

"Don?t let her in. She?s the last person I want to see me like this" Akaya asked. I had almost forgotten that was the reason I sent the princess away in the first place, so she wouldn?t see him take that beating. 

?Alright.? I responded for cracking the door open just a bit. Just outside stood Manami with dark green kit with the emergency symbol on it. Thanking her for a good job and taking the box away from I placed under my arm before I decided to tell yet another lie today, perhaps this one would work better than the last. 

?Sorry Manami, I know you want to see Akaya, but he asked me not to let you in. He doesn?t want you to see him all sweaty and dirty, this isn?t even mentioning how stank he is because of all the sweat.? I animated the conversation pulling on my collar as he mentioned him being sweaty and waving my hand across my nose to let her know he smelled bad. Ha, what I guy I am.

?But he did say he?d make it up to later, whatever you want. Okay?? ​


----------



## Sumon (Apr 10, 2014)

*Hino Kumawaka*

This place... It was a living hell, not a playground. Three children by the age of 5 smoked one cigarette under a monkey bar, passing it to one another after two smokes. Two other children were fighting each other for the luxury of one cigarette to smoke alone at slides. Four 7 year olds were beating the crap out of 6 year old for reasons unknown to Kumawaka. All in all, it was chaos that had to be fixed if those kids were to have an appropriate future. No one deserved to be abandoned by society like that, someone had to help them. 

Kumawaka approached one blond kid that was in a corner alone, shaking because he hadn?t had a hit for quite some time. ?Hey, do you have the blue meth that everyone is talking about?? Kuma asked in polite way, much to the surprise of 8 year old. No one spoke politely, that?s why the blond kid didn?t act too friendly with Kuma. Instead, he acted all suspicious. ?You cop?? The blond asked directly, while looking around for more suspicious individuals around.

?No no no.? Kumawaka laughed. ?I just want to try this blue meth.? He had no idea how to act all junkie-like. That was his problem. After hearing such response, the blond kid just walked away without saying any additional words. He might have been young, but he knew how people not like him acted. 

Kumawaka attempted to talk to another kid that was alone in another corner, but once again was caught lying. He thought his appearance gave his intentions away, so Kuma went behind a corner where no one could see him and formed a couple of hand seals before executing a jutsu: *?Henge!?*

Kumawaka no longer looked like a young man with straight posture and blue hair. Now he looked like other children around the area ? like a 7 year old junkie with bags under his eyes, greasy long hair, dirty clothes and unclean face. He went back to the playground rocking the new look and approached 3 children smoking a single cigarette under the monkey bar.

?Yo, sup, yo.? He changed his talk manners too, little too much though. ?The fuck you say?? One kid with short hair responded angrily as he exhaled a puff of tobacco smoke and passed the cigarette to a kid with a buzz cut standing next to him. Kumawaka lot a little bit between the slang and sophisticated language, but quickly recovered and found the balance.

?Shit, man, give me one smoke?? He asked, while moving his hands in one place trying to mirror other kids? movements. Many children were making unnecessary hand and leg movements because of them being nervous all the time. 

?Sure.? The buzz cut kid answered, giving a cigarette to Kumawaka. ?Finish it, there ain?t much left.? He added, spitting on the ground afterward. Kuma took the cigarette and inhaled one smoke for the first time ever. He didn?t feel comfortable doing it, but had to act it like he was cool doing it if he was to gain their trust. 

The tobacco stung Kuma?s throat before he exhaled the smoke. He didn?t inhale it all the way to the lungs, he wasn?t sure how to. Next thing he did was drop a filter of the cigarette and rub it with his feet, completely putting shutting the fire off. ?Got anything stronger?? He asked, while trying to forget the unpleasant feeling of inhaling tobacco. 

?Depends. You got money?? The third kid with a giant mohawk asked. Success, Kumawaka was in. His cover wasn?t blown and he got himself a trust of junkie children. 

Kumawaka grinned, pulling a small roll of green money out of his pocket. ?That good?? He asked proudly, showing off part of the money he had earned doing missions. 

?That good, you say?? The buzz cut kid?s eyes widened as he was all surprised. ?We are gonna get fucking hammered!? He declared, and the whole group laughed loudly while Kuma put the money back into his pocket. ?Just wait a little. Soon there should come one dude, he has the stuff.? The buzz cut finished and pulled one cigarette out of his pocket. He lit it and the group started smoking once again, while waiting for the dealer to appear in the playground.


----------



## Olivia (Apr 11, 2014)

*Kirisaki Shinkō
Facing Challenges
*
I ran as fast as I could, but I couldn't seemingly get out of a populated area. Just outside of the coffee shop had been loads of people crossing the street and having chats - and while normally I'd be adverse to liking this kind of situation, right now I had other problems to deal with. Like the fact that the crazy bitch had just sent five of those greenish heat lazors right in my direction.

I had the capacity to dodge four of them, but the fifth one skinned the right side of my abdomin, leaving instense burns, but surprisngly it didn't hurt. I could feel my movements being dulled, as though as I was almost paralyzed for a moment, so I took a guess and assumed her techniques were lightning based. So the technique numbed the area where it scraped me.

But I didn't have time to think about that, she would be heading my way shorting and I had an open wound. I knew I'd have to take a look at my wound later, as I usually had to do. I was usually fine with my own stitches, even if they hurt like a bitch, as I wouldn't need to visit a doctor. Regardless, my goal had to now be to end this fight as soon as possible.

I created two chakra needles and attached two threads onto both needles. I charged both with my lightning style, allowing both the needle and the thread to gain the extra benefits of a lightning enhanced weapon. I threw one into the top of the door way of the coffe-shop, while throwing the second needle directly at the red-head.
​


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Apr 11, 2014)

*Shiryu*

Shiryu had taken to pressing himself up against the rock face to try and stay out of the hellish wind as much as possible. Every now and then he would risk peering up at the sky, towards the mountain summit, looking of the flashing light beacon of the listening station's antenna mast. He wasn't sure what he expected to see, not that much was visible anyway with the amount of water pounding against his re-breather's visor.

_I hope it isn't anything serious..._

He gave a little hop to re-adjust the sling of the heavy satchel he was carrying. Despite his thick cloak, the weight of the bag still made its strap dig into Shiryu's shoulder. He muttered a mild curse under his breath and maneuvered the bag around a bit while checking on its contents to make sure none had fallen out. It was mostly communication equipment, a few battery packs and a portable antenna array.

_All here..._

It was then that he looked up that he noticed a figure approaching along the trail. Shiryu ducked behind an outcropping to examine the figure. It definitely wasn't some random traveler, he seemed to be heading straight to where Shiryu was.

_Hm, this mission was classified so there shouldn't be anyone who had the coordinates for this rendezvous. He must be the reinforcements.... _

Shiryu stepped out into view so that the approaching ninja could see him, and the newcomer promptly introduced himself.



> "Excuse me. I'm Ivery, Rosuto. I'm a Suna shinobi hired by Fuzen to assist you in this task."



Shiryu had to strain to hear Ivery over the noise of the storm but he gleaned the important information. The ninja was indeed the reinforcement, and from Suna no less. Shiryu had never actually seen ninja from Suna but he somewhat whimsically assumed they were dry people in some way. He wasn't even sure what that mental expectation even meant.

"Hello, I'm Shiryu", he responded as clearly as he could. "I'm from Amegakure, pleased to meet you." Shiryu beckoned the ninja a bit closer to the rock face so that they could speak out of the wind. "I'm not sure how much you've been  briefed already, but we're basically here to check on a listening station that doesn't seem to be transmitting anymore." As Shiryu spoke he pointed up the side of the peak, hoping that Ivery would be able to see the flashing signal light of the antenna at least. "The team leader had already gone up to check on the transmitter. His call sign is 'crow' and ours is 'overwatch'. We're supposed to secure the base of the peak and recon the-"

Shiryu's explanation was interrupted by radio static buzzing in his earpiece. He quickly fumbled with another little wire tucked into his coat to get it plugged into a special mic receptacle on his re-breather.

"Hello, this is Overwatch, say again Crow?" Shiryu shouted back. The radio link sputtered and crackled for a bit before the distorted voice of the team leader came back.

"This is Crow. Almost at nest, hardware seems intact so far. Instruct Overwatch to rellocate to position zero... zero... six... zero. Over" the radio crackled. As it did Shiryu scrambled to jot down the information in a small mission book. 

"Acknowledged. Position zero... zero... six... zero. On our way. Over", Shiryu shouted back and quickly pulled a little map from his coat , fighting to keep it open enough in the wind so that Ivery could see it as well.

"We gotta move", he said to Ivery while he continued to fight with the map. "It looks like we're heading in land a bit. Take this." Shiryu handed Ivery the map and struggled with his equipment satchel a bit. "Let's go."


----------



## Sumon (Apr 11, 2014)

*Hino Kumawaka*

Quickly after 4 kids, including Kuma who was pretending to be a seven year old thanks to transformation technique, finished a cigarette, a 10 year old wearing gray track pants and navy hoodie hiding his head appeared in the middle of the playground. With hands inside the hoodie’s pockets in front, he stood by a basketball hoop while looking around, waiting for slightly younger children to gather around him. 

“Follow me, Bloobie.” The buzz cut kid referred to Kuma, who followed as per told. They called him Bloobie for reasons unknown to him. Kuma didn’t mind, hell, it wasn’t that bad to be honest. Besides, he didn’t plan on staying with children for long.

“Sup, homie.” The buzz cut bounced fists with the hoodie kid upon meeting each other, it was obvious they had been in contact before. In the meantime, Kumawaka stood behind the buzz cut, waiting for more instructions what to do. Other children from all across the playground were coming towards the hoodie too, but they kept their distances while the hoodie was busy talking to the buzz cut.

“You got any?” The buzz cut started talking to the hoodie, who was also twice his age.

“Got green?” The hoodie answered with a question of his own. Now it was time for Kumawaka to step in. The buzz cut turned at Kuma and with a slight movement of head signalled for him to come near. That wasn’t cool with the hoodie at first.

“Who he?”

“He Bloopie, he cool.” The buzz cut assured. But the hoodie was still a little bit reluctant until Kumawaka pulled a roll of money out of his pocket. After that the whole discussion changed dramatically. The hoodie no longer was reluctant to do business with Kumawaka too. Now the hoodie was ready to give all of his stuff to this new buyer, it was the first time the hoodie saw that much money in one place. And it didn’t raise any suspicions for him at all. All he could think about was the moment all that cash would be at his disposal.

“We cool?” The buzz cut asked, taking the money out of Kuma’s filthy fake hands and handing it to the hoodie, who took the money, put it to his nose and inhaled a huge breath, smelling the money and releasing a sound: “Ahhhh.” 

“Yeah, we cool.” The hoodie put the money into his pocket and raised 5 fingers high into the sky before just walking away with his head held low. Kumawaka wanted to ask what the hell was going on, the hoodie took his money and just walked away. But before he could open his surprised mouth, the buzz cut kid said to him: “Come.” And they walked into the direction that the hoodie raised his fingers at. 

The thing was, it was very dangerous for a dealer to carry drugs with himself. So he’d often plan a sale with a pal. One would take the money and signal to his pal with fingers while the other would receive the signal and place the drugs at a certain spot with the amount accordingly to the fingers raised. That was hell of a system, smart as well when you consider the dealers were a couple of 10 year olds.

Gasps could be heard from all over the playground as other children realised they couldn’t get a single hit of meth today. The hoodie was their only supplier and all of the supplies had been bought by Kumawaka, apparently. So they scattered while Kumawaka together with the buzz cut kept walking until they reached a concrete building that once was a living house but now it was abandoned. Nobody was at that place, the hoodie’s pal had walked away too after hiding the narcotics.

The abandoned concrete building had 3 stairs from ground to the front door, which now was covered in graffiti. The buzz cut sat on the stairs with Kumawaka nearby, while extending his hand somewhere behind the stairs, looking for a hole in them that had formed after years of existing. After 30seconds of looking, the buzz cut kid finally found the hole while acting secretly, and in that exact hole he also found a package wrapped in paper bag. He took the package and both boys began walking away from the playground.

“That it?” Kumawaka asked, while the buzz cut kid waved at the mohawk kid and the short hair kid that they had smoked with before, to follow them as well. 

“Yeah.” The buzz cut answered, handing the package to Kumawaka. Kumawaka scanned it and was ready to open it, but the buzz cut stopped him, saying: “Not here, Bloopie, you crazy?” 

But Kumawaka didn’t want to use this infamous drug with other children. He didn’t want to use it at all. So he softly pushed the buzz cut kid to a side and ran away as fast as he could. Nobody could chase him as inside the 7 year old Bloopie was 15 year old ninja. Only the buzz cut, all pissed off and not 100% sure what had just happened with his new homie, shouted out loud: “What the fuck, Bloopie? What the fuck?!?!”

Kumawaka ran till he found a private place, and with absolutely no one around he opened the package. Inside he found blue crystal like substance, which was in another bag, see-through one. That was it; that was the infamous blue meth that every child of Village of Fallen Rocks had been craving for and every adult had been so afraid of. Kuma didn’t touch the meth with his naked hands, instead he buried it deep in the ground so no one could find it. 

Now he needed to meet the dealer once again, but with no extraneous eyes. But to do that Kuma would have to wait for the following day and follow the dealer when he’d appear in the playground. There was no other way too meet him as the hoodie dealer did hell of a job hiding is indentity.


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 11, 2014)

*Uchiha Akaya*

_Leaf-head VIII_
​
I stayed still as he went over to receive whatever he asked the  princess to get for him. Even though I was inside, I managed to hear abit of ehat he was saying; he did say that I stunk and that I was dirty...Well, guess it?s better than what I thought he would say frst: that Ryoga-sama and I ended up having a fart competition or something. You can?t blame me right? with what I have seen from this leaf-head so far I wouldn?t be surprised if he were to make up lies like those. Trying to stand up on my own I?m disappointed at myself for how weak my body ended up after such a short fight, I had to sit again on the floor. 

Trying to get a grip of what I needed to get, besides my body aching all over, my eyepetch needed to be changed though I ?m sure I only have to use it one or two days more, same goes for the bandage on my left. Bad enough wa sthe fact that probably I got a fracture on my right arm but I think I will just see and wait what leaf-head says. He looks and acts like a fool but seems to know quite a bit about all of this medical stuff. 

Looking how he comes back to where I am, I stare intently at him for a moment."That excuse was better than what I expected..."is the first thing that came to my mind to re-start a conversation, as you may already know, I?m not too used to talk to others beside that Uchiha girl."Please don?t tell me you said I would repay her with whatever she wanted..."is the next thing that came out of my mouth; my left hand going all the way until the palm hit my face once I saw him nodding. Man, he knows the princess. He should have an idea that telling her that meant hell, I don?t wanna imagine her pestering me to go with her shiopping only to carry all of her freaking bags like before, she may order me to spend time with her and her team or to make a happy smile and hug her...Ugh. 

If she gets serious she coudl even demand answers about my injuries and missions.

"Anyway...mmm...What was your complete name again?" I asked. It?s weird, sounding kinda polite at least compared to my attitude of before. Now that I think carefully about it, it?s the first time I talk with someone my age and don?t end up punching that person endlessly until he is taken to the hospital. The last guy I talked to was...I think it was that maid?s brother? I?m usually surrounded by all of these serious and apparently heartless adults, only worrying about the princess and my missions that I?m probably turning into one of them, as if a stick is stuck too deep in my ass. I don?t want that though, to be like Ryoga that is.

I wonder if it?s time for me to hang around the village a bit more?


----------



## Chaos Theory (Apr 11, 2014)

*Zansatsu|Genin|Sunagakure*

*[???, Sunagakure]​*​
[The New Mission]​
 "Boy, you sure know how to pick them. Don't you, Yagyu." a familiar voice muffled from behind a door states. A moment later the door is slammed in to allow the bald man from the bar entrance into the room.  "Do you always have to be so loud?" a white haired man sat behind a desk merely addressed the man that had entered the room with the smallest of regards.   "Oi, hey. What is so important that you can't take the report that you personally asked me to deliver to you?" the bald, scarred, man asks while he slammed his hands down on the desk the man sat behind. That lone eye traced up to the person but only held there for the briefest of moments. His gaze falling back down to his paperwork he shuffles them into a neat pile.  "Do you always have to act like a royal bitch?" is simply asked while he brought his elbows to the table.

Then folding a hand atop the other he rests his chin in place and after a moment of self reflection he opens his eye and looks to the man,  "Do you really long to be a man so bad that you keep that ugly face on? Or is it something less profound and more",  "I don't appreciate where you are trying to take this Yagyu" the man states in a more feminine voice and as Yagyu rolls of his tongue his body erupts in a poof of white smoke.  "If you and my father weren't friends, I'd taken you head years ago." is added with a short bitter sweet tone. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



​



When the smoke clears a petite woman with cold eyes stood before him. Yagyu grins and allowing his hands to fall away he shakes his head;  "You said that you had a report for me." is then inquired several minutes after the fact that it been states that she did.  "How did someone as irresponsible as you get to be in charge of a place like this?" is asked the woman pulling her gaze from the man while her arms are angrily folded over her chest.  "Well, in this business. Its not what you know, but who you kill. Now Naoko report before I'm forced to remind you why I'm called Suna's Ghost" the threat didn't fall on deaf ears at all. Sweat beaded on the woman's brow and with a nervous look across her face she returned her gaze to Yagyu. 

 "Well, the boy is definitely your type of person. After having him followed since his return from Fuzen his actions have gotten more irrational to your normal person. His drive and determination has increased greatly." she reports rolling her hand in the air as she spoke.  "His willingness to do anything to achieve his goal is steadily rising. While training with the Okamoto boy he used an empty threat to use poison to continue what he perceived as the only way to get tougher." is added as she planted her hand on her hips.  "Which is?" is asked as he pulled at the white tuft of hair on his chin.

 "As if you didn't already know, he thinks taking a beating will help him survive battles.",  "Well, it will build endurance and stamina.",  "Yeah in moderation. He then slinks his skinny ass over to the bar I frequent. I and a couple thugs beat the shit out of him then, you know in a friendly gesture to help him in his goals." the man held a hand up to stop her. Leaning back in his chair he ponders the situation.   "Seems the mercenary we tipped off about the Intel exchange was well made  investment.",  "Yes and the person that was sent ended up killing themselves when a man by the name of Emiya got involved. " Yagyu chuckled, he knew of Emiya but the smile quickly fades to a scowl. 

Pulling himself up to the table he opens a filing drawer. A thick file is pulled from it and lightly tapped off the tables surface.  "Where is he now?",  "Last reports had him heading back into town. He was on the outer walls, vowing to be a killer" is replied as she is handed the file.  "Good, well I do believe I'll be bumping his application earlier than expected.",  "Sir?" is asked in confusion.  "Don't you worry with it, make sure he receives that file and send him on the mission." the woman has objections. But she knew better than to voice them. Yagyu was one not to trifle with despite her earlier threats. A mission this soon after the hell the boy been through may very well kill him.  "As you command" and with a poof of smoke the woman vanishes from the room.  

_-Near Satoshi's Apartment_

 "Sakamoto, Satoshi" 

 "Yes?" turning Satoshi is met by a skinny woman with long braided hair. In her hands was a file folder.  "You are to be sent on assignment effective immediately",  "What is this about?",  "A mission boy. Ask another stupid question and I'll rip your tongue from your head." she states pushing the file in his hands.  "Read it, live and leave" she states dropping a bag of Ryo at his feet.  "You get half now and the other half with possible bonuses upon completion." is more ordered than stated.  "What if I" Satoshi starts while picking the bag of money up. But as he pulls his gaze back to where the woman was standing. She was gone.  "Jonin." is muttered with a rolled of his lips. ~


----------



## Kei (Apr 11, 2014)

_[Hatchling Arc]
[Part One]​_
There is no such thing as honor to a hired hand. There was no concept of right or wrong, there was only the way they lived, and that was enough for them. They didn?t have pride except in their work, the way they killed, and how well they did they did their jobs. So of course a lifestyle like this came with rules, unspoken rules, but still rules that many hired hands followed. These rules guaranteed that they lived, that the job was done to nearly perfection, and that it guarantees that they won?t have to worry about things in the future. Zyana knew some of these rules, not all of them, but some of them that dealt with living in villages. Like trying not to bring too much attention on one self, or try not to stand out too much?

These are the rules that Zyana lived by while living here in Fuzen, but rules for missions that Emiya gave her was simple, just come back home victorious and with her life. 

Though today was her first mission with Emiya, and that meant she followed the hired hand way of doing things. The other mission she had done she followed no rules, but she just followed the instructions that she placed upon herself, and that turned out so well. Not only did she not do well enough as she wanted, she was placed into a situation where she had to fight, and worst of all she didn?t kill the other party. So there was a chance that Zyana had already made an enemy, which wasn?t a part of the way of the hired hand. Hired hands don?t make enemies. They made sure that no one lived to make sure that they didn?t have enemies. 

?Zyana are you ready for briefing?? Emiya asked as he took out a folder, this morning was different from the all the others she had up until today. It was prep day, a day filled with prepping oneself for a mission and making sure they had all the information down pact before going out. 

_Rule one: Always be prepared. Know your enemies and know who hired you?​_Emiya slid over a picture of an old bald man, everything about him screamed rich and high class. From the number of rings on his fingers, to the cigar he smoked, and even down to the clothes he wore.  Zyana expected something like this, she played something like this in her imagination so many times that she couldn?t believe that someone like him was real. He almost looked like a character from a manga she read in her free time.

?Who is he?? Zyana asked, ??He looks important??

?Akio Wiki, a business man despite his looks he is well respected in the field he works in.? Emiya said noting the look Zyana was giving the picture, ?He is known for being ruthless when it comes to business, destroying any competition, if he deems it that you are a danger he?ll blow you out of the water simple as that.?

Zyana put the picture down and looked up at Emiya, ?So who hired us and why? They couldn?t get a simple ninja to do the job??

Working in a field filled with ruthlessness, many confuse the honorable ninja with the complete lack of honor hired hands. Although the jobs seemed similar, hired hands not only didn?t have ties to any villages, they were to take something and go far and beyond with it. Killing someone simply was just for ninjas, killing someone and then proceeding to burn their entire building leaving no trace, was something that a hired hand would do.

?Hikaru Frenda, using her last little bit of insurance, she wants us to exact revenge.? Emiya said pulling out an insurance statement, ?Apparently Wiki thought her husband was competition and completely destroyed him, slander, vandalism, and anything else to destroy a company you can guarantee Wiki did it.?

??.No one caught him??? 

?It?s not like no one caught him, no village will allow something as detrimental as killing an important business figure.?

Zyana looked back down at the report and then at the picture, ?So?It?s like turning a blind eye to bullying, because it just happened that the bully is the one that keeps the school from going under??

?Correct?.?

Something like that wasn?t uncommon for the sake of appearance, people will let things slide or even hide them, and all to make them look good. Though Zyana didn?t get angry, it?s not like she didn?t want to, but at this time it wasn?t that smart of her. She had to think logically, because now this man?Akio Wiki?.Was on her list?.

?We will kill anyone who gets in the way?She already paid up front, so there is no reason not to take it.? Emiya said, ?Now that is over, it?s time to know what we are dealing with.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

*Ren Houki*
HOME | MIDNIGHT VISIT, PART I

__________​
The Houki arrived back at his compound at roughly eight, entering without a sound. As usual, the facility was empty and silent. Passing through the corridors, Ren immediately ascended up the stairs, climbing up until he reached his room, before entering and locking the door.

Half-light filled the room, remnants of the light from the setting sun breaking through the seams of the curtains in shards of highlighted dust and warmth. Ren took a sigh, moving to tie the curtains shut. "_That wasn't a very productive day._" He thought to himself, slightly irritated by the fact that he spent so long fighting with some other kid. With a soft click, he detached his weapons pouch from his belt and tossed it into the cupboard and then went to bed.

Sleep never came particularly easy for him. He had the habit of, even when trying to rest, thinking about things: what he would do tomorrow, the things that happened this day, the people he had encountered and so on and so forth. However, today, a wave of fatigue seemed to flood across his body and he realized, as he entered his bed, that he felt somewhat sore. He wasn't used to fighting with taijutsu, and it took a lot out of him when he did. "_Weird... I didn't think that fight today was so strenuous..._" The shinobi tried to think about what else he did today, but his concentration had dulled, unable to form sharp, coherent thoughts. Then, his eyes began to sag, borders of darkness enveloping his vision and covering it in a blanket. Out of the corner of his eye, he made the lamp which hung above the ceiling, flickering on and off as two twin strands of electricity danced across the bulb...

And then he faded into the darkness.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Apr 11, 2014)

*Zansatsu|Genin|Ishi*

*[Busy Street, Ishi]​*​
[Cradle to the Grave]​
 "Yes... yes" a man in a dimly colored business suit turned a frown as he tried to speak. In the background a man was ranting on about something.  "Is that... person always so loud?" is asked as the man in the distance ranted and raved going on about something. The man to whom was spoken to looked at a watch, "Yes for the past couple of days he's been over there screaming his head off about some god and end times. Something or another along those lines." is replied in a droll tone as the man brought a spoon of soup to his lips.  "Can't something be done about it?" is asked. The older man smiles lines tracing deeply into his face. "It is not all that simple Mr. Ito,Eiji. See we here in Ishi believe in personal freedoms. I'm sure you remember that much. Hopefully your stint  over boarders hasn't dulled that memory."

 "No, no. I was just hoping" one of Eiji's body guards pulls around to his side. The man had moved from across the street to them. 

 "I've come to bring the light of the Lord Jashin to the masses of Ishi, will you lost lambs please hear an old man's pleas of mercy!?" is asked. His long white beard slaps across the table threatening to overturn the soup bowls the men were eating from. His bald head glistened in the mid day light and his breath had the most vile odor of garlic and rotted fish. Eiji's nose seemed to curl at the moment the man open his mouth. "Get away from",  "Dear boy, do hear a old man out. The lord says that all have sinned but to worry not. All can be saved in that very same breath of condemnation. If they are only to come unto him!" is exclaimed.  "Listen old man",  "Sonny were you not taught to", "Listen, I said!" the body guard interrupts as he pushes his shoulder between his employer and the foul smelling man that had barged in on their lunch.

 "Fear not child, my message shall not be hushed. You too have the chance to be saved by Jashin! It is through his loving embrace that!!!" another of the guards wrap their arms around the old man's waist as he struggled to stay at the table to deliver what ever message it was he came to give.  "The Lord Jashin says thou shall not touch those who speak his words!" is yelled as the man fought back. "ACK!" one yells as they finally get the man from the table. The other two pull the old man from his feet and cart him back across the street where they dump him atop his holly tomes.  "The Lord Jashin shall look down upon this transgression against him! You mark my words Ito, Eiji. Jashin is not pleased with the way your men have disrespected his holly word!" the old man shouts back waving a fist in the air.

"Eck, I think that filthy old man stuck his hands in my mouth!!" the guard that stood over his employer complains as he spits and sputters.  "I hate how its always announced that I'll be coming to what ever place it is I'm going. It makes lunatics like that to think that they can rattle me" is muttered as he pushes his soup from him.  "I've squarely lost my appetite. Shall we go, my wife is waiting to meet you and yours." is stated as he snapped his fingers. On command one of the men with him walks up to him and pulls a wallet from his jacket pocket.  "You can never be too cautious. No one would ever think to check the hired help for a wallet" he muses pulling a few high notes from within.  "My treat your nobility." the older man laughs to himself. This younger generation and their 'hospitality' 

"If you say so young man, do not think tough that I'll be allowing you to sweet talk me into what ever it is you've come for as easily." is replied as he stood from the table. "Meet me at my residence at Five, we'll make a night of it. Yes?" is asked as he pulled his own wallet out. Not to be outdone he sets two high bills of his own on the table.  "The waitress was cute, not that cute though.", "It's a matter of principle"

 "Turn from your Wicked ways Ishi, the Judgement of Jashin is nigh!" 

"Janshin, I can't believe that dangerous religion finally crossed boarders." the old man mutters while walking away.  "Lest go before I kill that fool" ~


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

*Ren Houki*
HOME | MIDNIGHT VISIT, PART II

__________​
When the Houki came upon consciousness again, a certain sense of unease filled him; there was something off, outside of the circumstances of his sleep. Slowly, Ren removed himself from bed, and therein came the first sign—with an eerily high pitch, the floorboard squeaked from underneath his foot. It never did that, and his body wasn't nearly heavy enough to make it do that. Another sign came, soon after. A dull pain prickled up his leg as he walked; the familiar sensation of a muscle soreness after insufficient rest. A quick glance at the clock told Ren that it had been ten hours since he went to sleep. "_I've definitely slept enough to shake off the tiredness... what's going on?_" His blue eyes narrowed slightly at this, but he let no expression form on his face which suggested he thought something might be wrong. There might have been somebody watching. Instead, he got changed as normal, bringing an elastic band to tie the back of his hair up.

Without opening his curtains, the shinobi made his way downstairs, straight towards the kitchen where he made himself breakfast. Nothing extravagant or overly complicated; just some rice and an egg. He never had the patience to cook, or learn anything beyond simple meals, but at the same time, refused to eat ready-to-cook meals like ramen or noodles. Quickly devouring his meal, Ren left the house, opening the door...

And stepped straight into a dark night, surrounded by grey clouds, distant pillars of lightning sporadically lighting up the aether as he walked out. "What the..." He muttered, his eyes widening. He might have had a killer poker face, but even this sudden change in scenery was enough to throw him off and poke cracks into his mask.

"Fuck?" A familiar voice sang behind him.

In an instant, Ren immediately spun around, a hand reaching for the senbon he had hidden in his hair as he lashed out in a hundred and eighty degree spin. The tip of his weapon partially met it's target, ripping through the fabric of a murky brown cloak and a small piece of a white dress. However, the person inside the garment had danced away. The slim silhouette rose up, a sardonic smile perpetuating her face as her own brilliant white hair fluttered out against the backdrop of the pitch darkness, her face revealed by a branch of lightning lighting up behind her. 

"Sister." Ren growled lowly, his widening eyes quickly sharpening into a glare.


----------



## Bringer (Apr 11, 2014)

*Shurui Yamanaka*

The girl tried hard to resist, but she couldn't fight back the frown the formed on her face. Just when she thought she was in the clear, just when she thought she didn't have to explain her back story to another person, the heavens decided to prove her wrong. Although she'd prefer not to speak about it at all, she preferred not to upset her peer even more. 

Shurui mused on a short and simple way to explain it. "My parents went undercover and moved to Sunagakure under the guise that they defected from Konoha." The Yamanaka's expression changed. There was no timidness, there was no stuttering, there was only pain and hurt. "In actuality they were still aligned with Konoha. They were spies sent here to gather knowledge, but eventually they were found out."

There was a pause for a considerable amount of time before she continued. Her normal demeanor and behavior had returned."B-But I don't hold it against the sand village! A-Afterall they were just doing what had to be done." She left out the part where she was to be executed for something she had nothing to do with, and would be six feet under if it weren't for the fact that Otoroe; the village elder intervened. 

The mood soon changed to that of tension as the duo crossed paths with another pair. Shurui was sure that a misconception Aoshi would have is that she would be afraid. In all honestly the young kunoichi didn't do scared. She was many things... Timid, shy, naive, kind, compassionate, apologetic, but she's only ever experienced fear once.

No, it was not the day when the village kids were beating her to the brink of death, it was the day her parents were killed before her very eyes. It was the day where she was moments away from dying if it weren't for that miracle intervention. 

Regardless Shurui was usually trusting of people, including strangers. As both pairs closed in, the Yamanaka timidly smiled and waved at them, seeing as how it was the polite thing to do. Her wave was extremely slow as she did not want to stand out too much, and the wind caused her bangs to cover her eyes as if it were some sort of barrier to keep the outside world away from her. Little by little she would come out of her shell, but some days she wondered if she'll always be so socially awkward.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

*Ren Houki*
HOME | MIDNIGHT VISIT, PART III

__________​
"Hello, dear brother." She greeted, casting a brilliant smile that might have fooled less familiar people than Ren. Lin Houki was dressed in a bigger and more ostentatious version of the kimono she had worn when she was exiled; it was a shade darker, with various jewels lining the sleeves, and a white wool scarf, lined with blue silk, flowing down the back like weaved water.

"What do you want?" Ren demanded, leaping back a few metres with a shunshin, needle still in hand. His eyes scanned her person, checking every inch to see if there was a hidden weapon on her body.

"Oh, Ren. Adorable as always, but aren't you insulting me just a bit?" His sister smiled, her eyes shut in wistful consideration, as if thinking of a funny joke she had been told. And then her eyes fluttered open again, her light blue eyelashes providing a thin veil over her own glare, blue bulbs which illuminated just as brightly and sharply as Ren's own. Momentarily dropping her amicability, she uttered: "If I was here to harm you, I certainly wouldn't need a weapon to do it."

"Then what are you here for?" Ren asked, and then continued "And what exactly is this place?"

The woman brought a single, delicate white hand to her face, closing her eyes once more as she gave a sigh. "I thought this was obvious, Renny. This is clearly a genjutsu. I set it as a trap in your light bulb so that, when you went to sleep, the last thing you would see was your flickering light, which would knock you out. Slowly, of course, so that you'd just think it was normal bodily fatigue. From there, I casted another one over you. Since you're asleep, you can't kai out, and the only way you can escape is by waking up." She explained, clearly enjoying the sound of her own voice and the apparent ingenuity of her machinations. 

"As for what I want of you..." She looked back up, removing her porcelain hand. "I just wanted to check up on your progress. Is there something wrong with a responsible sibling looking after her younger brother?" Is asked, as an innocent tilt of the head is given.

"It is when you're in _exile_. You're a missing-nin, and you're responsible for Hana ending up in that coma. Why would you care about me now?" He growled, his hand twitching. It was taking all his willpower to restrain himself from moving, from throwing his senbon at her and into her neck, or from lunging at her and stepping on her neck. Ren imagined all those things, and more, but stopped himself just short of attacking out of an almost juvenile curiosity as to what she wanted.

Another smirk was given. "If you beat me here, you can find out!"

And then Ren charged, without pause or mercy in his movements.


----------



## Bringer (Apr 11, 2014)

*Hado Terumi*

He had not been aware that Kirisaki had also woken up, and had been awake to see him attempt to patten down his hair. Hado turned as soon as he heard her laugh, and he felt compelled to let out a cheeky smile. The ivory haired boy could literally not stop smiling, and he didn't understand why. He felt much more bubbly and lax, similar to how he was in battle against that one kid in the misty training fields of Kiragakure. During that battle, even though a lot was at stake, Hado felt so laid back and in his element.

Hado scratched the back of his head as he replied to the girl. "Morning mophead." He joked before giggling to himself. Hado immediately put his hand over his mouth, laughing was on thing, but giggling was a bit too embarrassing. The shinobi tried to be self aware on how he acted, but then again should he around the presence of Kirisaki? After all a friend is somebody you can be yourself around, with no need of filtering your behavior. There wasn't any need to play the adult here, he could finally act his age.

After letting out one more yawn since awakening, Hado rolled out of bed and then once again heard Kirisaki speak. "I'm sure they'll- I mean the shopkeeper would be okay with that." The Terumi had to correct himself due to the fact he almost forget about the man's niece. As his newly required friend left the room, but not before uttering one last comment to the ivory haired boy, he was completely lost for words. It was completely amazing how the smallest things could mean so much to someone.

Seeing how she left, the boy followed behind. Truth be told he wasn't really interested in a shower or breakfast. He just wanted to change back into his clothes, and perhaps stick around to say his goodbyes to Kirisaki. Upon his search for his clothes, he crossed paths with the shopkeepers niece Iraira. She was holding a laundry basket filled with freshly washed clothes.

"I saw her come out of the guest bedroom. Plus she didn't return to my room... I don't know who I'm more disappointed in. The fact that you're a horny little shit who can't keep it in his pants, or the fact that the nun is a complete whore. Where the fuck do the two of you think you are, this isn't some fucking cheap ass motel where the two of you can just screw like rabbits!" The girl ranted, her words filled with anger. Anger that Hado would have to take the full brunt of.

The young shinobi tried to explain to Iraira, but his words simply weren't getting through to her. "Just save it! I'll just burn the bed sheets later, since the two of you contaminated it." The girl threw Hado's clothes at him from the laundry basket.


----------



## Sumon (Apr 11, 2014)

*Shinomori Aoshi*

Spies? Found out? Don’t hold against them? Judging by the information Aoshi had received, he presumed her parents were murdered and Shurui was tamed as one of the Sand’s own. And the girl knows everything about that and has made peace with it. Man, someone had to congratulate Sunagakure on their successful brainwashing technique. Not every village can kill one’s parents and adopt the orphan. 

But the boy was angry at both Leaf and Sunagakure. The former sent out a family to die while the other happily did the devil’s work. Infiltrating other villages never worked. The Leaf ought to know better. And Suna could have just imprisoned the spies. But no, it’s always easier to spill blood... Fucking animals. That is the exact reason why Aoshi wanted to create the new world order, so shit like that would be avoided. And as for the girl’s recruitment into Aoshi’s secret power group...

Nah, Aoshi didn’t need people like Shurui by his side. She seemed weak both physically and mentally, living happy life despite what had been done to her. The blindnes... He’d rather find someone less talented and unique, but living with their own firm ideas and decisions instead of someone else’s. 

After 15 minutes of additional walking, green colour appeared in the duo’s horizon in front. They were almost at the spot where bandits that had stolen the chest were supposed to be. 

In an open area with huge palm trees all around, there was this small, oval form spring with crystal clear blue water in the middle of it. It was a mystery how such reasonably small pool of water remained intact despite the fierce sun of the desert. In the spring’s water there were a few hippos cooling off after long travel in the heat, while one antelope lied nearby in a bush, afraid of getting near the spring because of the hippos. But someone wasn’t afraid of the hippos. Two individuals in camouflaged clothes sat near the spring by a fire, laughing their lungs out. They were enjoying themselves while cooking some animal’s meat in the fire and drinking booze that ran down their thirsty throats. Right next to them there was a wooden chest with golden plates and lock. That had to be the chest that the duo were asked to retrieve.

Aoshi, while ducked so he would be hard to spot, led the way to a bush about 70 meters away from the spring. A great view appeared in his face with the individuals being at the centre of it. He turned his head at Shurui and started talking silently so they wouldn’t be heard: “Look, there is the chest. It must be it, there is no other oasis nearby. You ready?” He asked, indicating that the duo had to make their move now while the bandits had their guard down.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

*Ren Houki*
HOME | START OF DAWN, PART I

__________​
Ren lunged, his needle going straight towards Lin's throat. However, his sister simply side-stepped the attack, her movements a fluid stream of water. Then, with the force of a crashing wave, she brought out the flat of her palm, snapping it against her brother's face and sending him stumbling back. "Going straight for the neck, huh? You're so cold, Renny." She sang, appearing in front of Ren, a long, slender leg shooting out in a kick, her heels digging into his chest. The young shinobi coughed, but persisted with his offensive, striking with his senbon once more. To no avail, however, his move evaded once more, this time an elbow meeting his face. A sharp crunch was heard, Ren's nose crumpling like paper under the force of her attack. A mess of red erupted from where she had struck, and Ren's vision disorientated itself briefly.

"_Shit._" He body flickered back, clutching at his nose as he watched his sister, who was examining her now bloodied kimono sleeve with a bemused look on her face. "_She's really going by the book on this one. A crushed nose to sap stamina and disrupt breathing... that means she'll probably go to cut my forehead to take away my sight ne-_" However, before he could complete his line of thought, his sister re-emerged in his vision, her fingers moving to cut his face. But this time, Ren was ready, bringing his senbon to intercept her taijutsu maneuver. "I've got you now, you bitch." He breathed, blood trickling down over his lips.

A ball of light formed behind her, it's familiarly bright glare even more prominent against the dark night. "Lightning Release: Thunder Pearl." Is uttered, as a stream of chakra erupted from the construct, aimed towards her neck.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Apr 11, 2014)

*Zansatsu|Genin|Sunagakure*

*[???, Sunagakure]​*​
[Cradle to the Grave II]​
"Who do you think you are, huh you little shit?" is asked in anger. The echoing smack of boot to flesh cries out. With a grunt Satoshi is lifted into the air a few inches from the impact. "So, you think that you're a tough guy. Do you?" another swift kick catches the boy in the ribs. A shudder of pain washes over his body as he feels a rib break.  "You kick like a nine year old girl" is coughed through the pain and held  back tears. "Is that so?" is replied with vigor as the man bent down. Wrapping his hands into the boy's hair he pulls him by its roots back to his feet. "Lets see if that defiant smart mouth stays." pushing as he speaks he corners the boy in the corner. A knee catches the midsection and a fist catches his jaw as he rocked downward. 

Massive hands wrap around his neck and pull him back to a standing slump. A stinging backhand then wells tears in the corners of Satoshi's eyes. A skull crushing head butt follows which slams Satoshi's brain to the back of his skull. Stars quickly follow as the boy looses all sense of orientation. "Not so smart mouthed now are we?" is asked as he allowed the teenager to fall to the ground with a dull thud. Rearing back he catches Satoshi in the side again breaking another two ribs. This beating had been going on for the better part of ten minutes now and the only thing that Satoshi was capable of feeling was a numbing sensation every time a blow landed. Every so often as a bone broke or cracked and that dull pain would shoot to searing and bring the boy back to the waking world.

"What, you trying to sleep on me now?" is asked as he reached back down. Both hand wrap around the boy's neck. Suddenly fight found the boy as he felt the life being squeezed from him. His face started to turn red as he is lifted from the ground by the man and he tried kicking him. "All I have to do is twist little boy. And it'd be all they wrote for you." is spat as Satoshi's skin tone went from red to purple his feet slowed to a swing as his eyes dulled of life. "Well, have anything to say?" is growled rhetorically as he shook him. When the boy started to turn blue he slings him across the table that sat in the middle of the room. Being solid and lined with steel the table didn't even buckle and a loud pop is heard as he slid across its surface. With a tumbling fall Satoshi lands head first on the other side. "Well, that is all for now little boy." the large man says walking around to him. From his back a pair of handcuffs is produced. Satoshi swallowed hard his vision was nothing more than a blur of colors and darkness as he feels the cold steel wrapping his wrists again.

Being pulled up, this time by his wrists, he is forcefully sat in a chair that is then slid up to the table. Another set of locks clicking can be heard before the large man makes his way for the door. "See you soon." is snarled as he slams it closes behind. 

For the first time in over fifteen minutes Satoshi breaths a little bit easier as he hunched over on the table. His head was a swirl in pain and dulling darkness. He fought it though he couldn't loose consciousness. If he did, he may die from all the beatings he'd taken since he returned to Sunagakure the day before. His breathing was now labored, a chore thanks to the three broken ribs he'd been given. His senses so dull he didn't hear the door open again. It was a soft opening too, so that didn't help matters much and it wasn't until the person that entered the room spoke up that Satoshi picked his head up from the table.   "You disappointed me boy. You know that." is what the man stated as he pulled a seat up behind him. Now setting across from him; Satoshi gets a good look. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



​



It was an older man with an eye patch. A serious look sat across his face as he lays a file on the table.  "So, do you have any idea why you are here?" is asked as he allowed his fingers to drum on the file he brought with him.  "I'm sorry" Satoshi offers pulling his linked hands from the table,  "Everything is swimming up here right now thanks to your girlfriend." the man however doesn't react to the banter. His eye narrows to a focused point.  "Don't be so fool hearty boy. I have no qualm with killing you now",  "You think that is supposed to scare me? Next time big foot comes in he'll probably go too far anyway and I'll be another notch in his belt. Why don't you tell me why I'm here." Satoshi states flatly as he allowed his hands to fall back to the table. 

The chains that linked his binds clatter loudly in him doing so.  "This is why Mr. Sakamoto." is simply offered as the file is opened and turned toward him.  "Does this look familiar to you?" ~


----------



## Olivia (Apr 11, 2014)

*Kirisaki Shinkō
Liquid Time: A Grand Misunderstanding
*
I continued to walk towards the shops entrance, until I remembered that I had left my weapon in his bedroom. I didn't feel comfortable leaving it alone, as someone could easily take it if it weren't by my side. I turned on my heel and walked calmly back to the bedroom.

I could see Hado walking with his clothes in hand - I suppose they washed and dried them for us, which was a nice gesture. But the way how he stepped looked as if he was dealing with some form of anger or frustration. I decided it was best just to let him battle it out in his own head, as I quickly made it back into the bedroom.

In the room had been the shopkeepers niece, where she was rolling up the bedsheets in an unkempt manner, with my nun garbs laying on the ground. She seemed frustrated as well, but I felt I needed to at least talk to her to thank her for the clothes and giving us a place to stay at night. As I approached her though, she turned to me and started yelling:

 "Listen you bitch! I don't care what your morals are, or what you do outside of this building, but when you are invited to stay at a strangers place of work for the night, I would expect your etiquette to be the best! Not so you can take advantage of this opportunity to have sex with a stranger!" 

I was aghast at the conclusion she came up with. D-did she really think that's what we did? All we did was share a bedroom, there wasn't any reason to believe that we slept together. But this was an accusation I've never been given before - and normally I didn't care what people thought of me, but this was a complete lie. I-I don't think I'd ever do something like that, especially with someone I met just yesterday.


"I can't believe you can't even clean up your own messes. You first mess up the bed entirely, caused such as ruckus that pillows fell off the bed, and then you proceed to wear my CLEAN clothes! I don't care for your reasons, but I want you out of here AS SOON AS POSSIBLE! So take off those clothes and put your filthy nun clothes back on, not that they should hold much meaning after knowing what you did last night." 

My religion wasn't like that, I mean sure, we wanted the nuns to be married to their spouse before doing anything like this, but it wasn't like we were only devoted to our god like other religions. Then again, she probably just judged based off appearances.

"You know, before you jump to assumptions, we didn't do anything of that sort last night. The pillow is on the ground because I slept on the ground, and I'm sure the bed is messy because he rolls around in his sleep. I was scared, and wanted a friend to be near by, and that sure as hell wasn't going to be you. But fine, believe what you want, you can have your shitty clothes back."

In anger I ripped them off of me. Normally with my sewing abilities I could easily fix them, but not for this bitch. I can understand if what she were saying were true, but it wasn't the case. I threw them on the ground and picked up my garbs and quickly put them on.

"You bitch! I can't believe you just ripped my clothes! First you have sex in our home and them you do this! That's it, get OUT!" 

I rolled my eyes, I knew there was nothing getting through to her. I grabbed my giant needle and left the door way, waving my hand in the air. I suppose I wasn't getting the shower and breakfast I wanted. On my way to the exit I noticed Hado, which I hadn't said goodbye to yet. But on the other hand, the girl was now chasing me, with some sort of sword in her hand - well, I guess this was a weapons shop after all. I started to run towards Hado, and as I ran past him I waved my hand saying:

"See you again, if you make it out of this alive."

I flew out the door as fast as possible. Luckily for me, the train was still here, meaning I could make it out of here safely. I calmed myself down to a walk as I approached the train station. I bought myself a ticket to Konoha and boarded the train. I walked down the long train-car and sat down in a solitary booth. I let my head rest on my hand as my eyes stared out the window. I suppose two good things came out of this experience - one was my weapon, and the second was my first friend. I smiled, hoping I would see him again sometime.
​


----------



## Laix (Apr 11, 2014)

_Edie Nakano_
LIQUID TIME
_The Sweet-Toothed Sister
_​
"Lead the way, Nii-San!" The girl beams triumphantly, waiting with a child-like eagerness for Edie to show her the way. 

"Sure, sure. It's just down here~" Edie led the way like a good little ambassador, separating the crowd with just her feminine gaze. They all whispered and gossiped, talking about how Edie was actually being nice to someone, especially a female. Many of them had witnessed her... argument with last foreigner to step foot through Konoha. So what was different with this one? 

The hair colour? Their physical likeness? Or maybe they have similar personalities? Was that it?

It was all of those things for Edie Nakano. She instantly saw a mini-her in this girl. While she needed work on her attitude and defense - while she seemed to be strong on the battlefield, she looked like she'd struggle with boys - Edie was certain that she'd finally found herself an apprentice, a sidekick. She could picture it already.












_Dressed in the standard SHA uniform with length-adjusted skirts and longer knee socks, Edie and her shorter accomplice strutted like catwalk models down the hallway. All of the students instantly pressed their backs against the walls to allow royalty to pass through.

One girl with a stubby height, tattered black hair and a large nose thought she was a martyr by stopping the Queens in their tracks. The pearl white eyes identified her as Ryoko Hyuga - but clearly she looked different.

"Oh Edie, found another slave to convert to your cause?" She quipped to 'ooooooh!'s and 'ooooh snaps!' from the impromptu audience. Leaning in to Suzume, she lowered her voice for a more personal piece of advice. "Listen sweetie, run while you can. She'll rebuild you from plastic and brush your hair while reciting bitchy insults she stole from a newspaper column."

With a light sigh, Edie gave a short and snappy clap of her hands.

"Suzume!"

"Yes, Nii-San!" She nodded with obedience before proceeding to behead Ryoko with a single swipe of her silver blade. The girls were then lifted by a dozen hunky males who looked a bit too old for highschool, carrying them off down the corridor into social circle paradise.

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 
_​
"So, Suzume - Where were you from again? I can't remember its name exactly but it sounded poor---" Edie glanced to her side only to see that her little sister had vanished. "Suzume? Ehhh, Suzume!?"

"_*AAAAAAAAAAGHHHHHHHHHH!!!*_"

She swiveled her attention round to the source of the scream to see that pathetic excuse for a man being made into the personal bitch of Suzume. Edie was more than impressed. Perhaps this girl did know how to handle the peasants.

"Was you planning to do something to my Nii-San with those scissors?"

_Scissors?_ Her heart skipped a beat. She instantly saw herself being dragged down an alleyway and the man climbing on top of her, pinning her helplessly against a wall. Her screams would fall on deaf ears, and it would be then that he would seek his chance to-

"I was going to take some of her hair! She promised me that..."

The painful sound of guts being crunched and bones being crushed made Edie wince her eyes shut and cover her ears. When she looked up, she saw the boy completely at mercy of Suzume and the little ambassador assuring her that he wouldn't be bothering her anymore. 

Without a reply, Edie marched over to her kohai and flicked the boy's body off her shoulder like a dead insect. She put a warm hand on her shoulder, with a smile that conveyed her pride in watching Suzume handle herself like that.

It was false of course.

In an instant, her forehand slapped the girl clean across the cheek, with the sound of the red hot skin connecting echoing even louder.

"First rule on being a Queen, Suzume! You never stoop to their level. Fisticuffs is so beneath you. You make him grovel for forgiveness in the street, humiliate him, make him thirsty for just your gaze!"

She flicked the heat off her hand and placed that same palm on her perfect hips.

"Second rule on being a Queen! You are perfection. You never touch peasants. Peasants touch you, and not in the dirty way unless they are hot enough. Then again, if they're hot enough, they aren't peasants. And still not worth your time!"
​


----------



## Olivia (Apr 11, 2014)

*Kirisaki Shinkō
Perhaps Someplace Else
*
My thrown kunai missed as I thought, but I brought down the second kunai to collapse the entrance doorway. I smiled, but not wanting to be charged with destruction of property, I quickly made my escape. I figured that if anyone should pay, it should be the red headed bitch.

I entered a nearby restaurant, still hungry and thirsty from earlier, but wanting to cool down from all the earlier action. I entered, but even here there was commotion! I noticed a man lying on the ground, with a pair of scissors, while two girls were sitting at a table. The older one seemed to be scolding the younger one. I brushed this off, I didn't want to get into it with anybody else today.

I waited at the entrance until a waitress approached me, I smiled and said that I wanted a table for one. Unfortunately for me, the only free table had been directly next to the one the other two had been sitting at. I took a deep breath and took my seat, trying not to bring any attention to myself.

Once I got my menu I opened it quickly and hid my face, but my curiousity got the best of me. I peeked above my menu to stare at the two girls. They both had blond hair, but there was an obvious age different. Maybe five, six years? Well regardless, the older one had been dressed rather salaciously, while the younger girl was dressed like a knight - no not quite, more like a samurai in normal clothing.

I knew these two would not be normal, and I knew that I didn't want to bring any attention to myself, but I couldn't help but be intrigued. What was their relationship? Why were they together? Maybe it was my naturally bored mind finally being facinated by other humans, but it was truly intriguing. Of course I had to ruin it for myself when the waitress came, as I turned quickly and I knocked the glass of water off her tray. The glass shattered all over the ground and my hands came up to my mouth as I quickly apologized.

"I'm so sorry!"  
​


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 12, 2014)

*Shinkurou Kengo*

_It?s not porn!_​
"Ummm...Do you think he will be alright, Raku-san?"outside the door of a room inside a modest house in the middle of the a road near the frontier between the Land of Fire and Otogakure, a pair of teenagers are standing. One is a pretty girl with light brown hair; a worried expression is showing in her face as she stares at the wooden door, her name is Ayaka Reishi. The one next to her has dark brown hair, an eyepatch and two katanas hanging from his waist; the only visible eye of the boy is doing the same as the girl?s eyes with the only difference that he is showing boredom.

"Yeah, just give him a couple more of days and he should be alright" Raku said calmly . It?s been three days since he and Shinkurou were successful in their annihilation mission, yet as soon as they arrived the green-haired boy showed a lack of the cheerfulness that characterizes him and went over to stay in a guests room at Ayaka?s home. The reason was obvious for his friend, the old and rusty sword that Shinkurou used to keep with him at all times ended up broken during the fight with that woman named Lavy.

"I get that he was very attached to his weapon but, can?t he just get another one? I mean, it?s just an old sword" is what she said. At first Raku frowned when Ayaka spoke those words but then he remembered that she didn?t know Shinkurou as long as he does nor how much that katana meant for his perverted partner. Closing his eye for a second, the brown-haired lad thought of a way to explain it to her.

"That katana was a gift from his father." is everything he said but Raishi understood immediately what he meant. That weapon wasn?t just Shin?s tool for his job, it was an object that represented the bond with his deceased father; it was natural that he would get depressed when losing something he considered so important. Taking her hand to her chin, the daughter of the restaurant owner was meditating about what could cheer him up, then an idea struck her mind."I know!! Do you think Shin-kun would be happy if I cook something for him?"Ayaka asked, remembering the times that the young mercenary said that he was eager for tasting her hand-made food.

"Probably"is what the red-eyed kid replied and immediately the girl went to the kitchen to start."You heard that, shin? Ayaka will cook some food specially for you" Raku spoke trying to reach the ears of his partner, he didn?t show it but he was worried too. Then something that called his attention made the boy to stick an ear to the door.

"Uhuhuhuh...man this is fabulous"it was Shinkurou?s voice. Raku?s eyes immediately narrowed; that laughter, that tone of voice, those words...THAT BASTARD!! With a kick the one-eyed mercenary opened the door, only to discover the green-haired lad lying on the bed while looking at a magazine. Shinkurou took a second to descipher what was going on and when his brain got a grip of the situation, he immediately jumped off of the bed and hid the object behind his back.

"R-Raku!! Th-this is not what..."instantly he had to duck to avoid the edge of the katana that was about to pierce through his skull. Rushing and tripping in his way, Shin reached the hole where the door used to be and still on the floor while hiding the magazine behind him he replied.

"W-wait a sec!! C?mmon pal, ya trying ta kill me or what?!"he asked in panic while looking at the furious eye of his best friend."SHIIIIIN!! Bastard, we?ve been worried about you for days and everything you were doing was looking at those porn mags all the time??!!"the cyclops boy yelled at him. "N-no, wait!! I-it?s true that I was looking at this magazine b-but it was only today, I was very depressed when we arrived, Raku. A-and this is not porn you see? It?s only a bunch of sexy babes in swimsuit, I thought a glimpse of mah favorite mod-"

"Shin-kun? what?s going on?"

"Waahh!" the voice of the girl surprised the boy to the point that he raised his arms and threw the magazine into the air."Raku-san, what is-" 

*Plop!*

Something suddenly fell on Ayaka?s head. As she took the object that seemed to fall from the ceiling, her eyes got fixed on it; next thing both boys saw were her eyes getting teary"S-stupid Shin-kun!! I was so worried about you and yet you were there reading porn mags. To think i was going to cook something for you... YOU ARE HORRIBLE!!!"he tried to explain again"W-wait Ayaka-chan, i-it?s not porn!! Those are only models in bikini and I would still like to-"

*SLAP!*

"YOU ARE THE WORST!" those words piercing through Shin?s heart like a hundred of deadly blades as she left"W-why...?"is everything he managed to say while his cheek got swollen and waterfalls were coming down from his eyes. Suddenly a killing instinct made him snap and...

"O-oi Raku, you aren?t thinking of..."

"RASHOUMON!!!"

"WAAAAAAAAaaaaaah!!!"


----------



## Bringer (Apr 12, 2014)

*Shurui Yamanaka*

"W-Wait." The girl immediately interrupted. As of right now the two of them had the element of surprise, so they had the opportunity to get the jump on the two bandits. Why go straight into combat when with Shurui's prowess they can get away with this without anybody dying. 

Shurui made a handseal that was specifically used for Yamanaka clan techniques, and aimed it at the larger of two men. "I-I'll just possess one of them, and then restrain the other using that man's strength. Once that happens you come along and use the standard ninja equipment wire strings to bind both the man I'm restraining and the body I possess. Then I'll release my technique and we can take the chest and can turn the bandits into justice." Shurui began to look at her feet realizing how rude she was being. 

She was quick to assume that Aoshi would just rashly charge in their, and he probably had a plan for the duo to use. So here Shurui was interrupting him before he could get to his plan, and then speaking about her mediocre half baked plan to him. "F-Forgive me. If you'd like we don't have to go with my plan."


----------



## Chaos Theory (Apr 12, 2014)

*Suzume|Genin|Konohagakure|Liquid Time*

*[Konohagakure, Fancy Restaurant]*​
[Nee-Chan IV, A Challenger Approaches!!]​

*Spoiler*: _Bad Suzume, BAD!!_ 



 The young blonde gets the most confused look across her face. Looking around she feels like she isn't in Konoha anymore. Well at least not the part of Konoha she could recall. Pulling her hands together she puts the tips of the fingers on her left hand into the palm of her right. Instantly the scene freeze frames. Dropping the 'T' she pulls a hand to the bridge of her nose and pinches pretty hard. 

She then turns her gaze to the reader,  "Now, I don't know if Nee-San noticed... but I think that blonde over there. No, the other way. Yes that one. The one about to walk in here. I think that she is the reason this all happened." is said her arms folding over her chest as she spoke.  "What? You don't believe me? Well lets look at the facts. Look up a couple of posts. No, you've gone too far. Yes, that is the one. Yup." Suzume looks at the back of her hand. Well, to be more precise she looked at the fingers of her gloves. A moment later she looks back to the reader.  "Back? Good, good. Well, if you remember back earlier me and Nee-San were in that alley. Buuut" she states with a hesitant pause while she folded her arms behind her head.  "I think I like this better than what would have probably happened. See Nee-San asked me about the land of Iron before she backhanded me all so coldly. 

And that would have popped into my head and I would have brought up all kinds of things like iron and other metals and Nee-San, she'd have been asleep by the time I was done. .. Well I guess that wouldn't have been so bad, I could have" her cheeks turn red at the thoughts that started to run through her mind. Shaking her head she sighs.  "Wonder what I ordered. I hope it's tasty! Well" Suzume coughs looking back toward the middle of the room and with a nod the scene starts to play again. 




[Nee-Chan IV, A Challenger Approaches!!]​
Suzume blinks as she sat there. Here eyes were focused on Edie. She didn't quite know what to say as her cheek started to sting. This time she didn't pull a hand to her face; she merely sat in place looking to her Nee-Chan and thoughts started to run rampant through her mind. Her bright blue orbs cut to the boy that writhed in pain at their feet. A chilling thought started to run through her mind. Did Nee-San know this boy. Was he a friend of hers. Did she injure someone her Nee-San held dear? Tears started to form in the corners of her eyes and she brought her glassy gaze back to her. But before the water works could start flowing Edie's mouth again opens. Captivated the young girls's eyes dries as she spoke.


"First rule on being a Queen, Suzume! You never stoop to their level. Fisticuffs is so beneath you. You make him grovel for forgiveness in the street, humiliate him, make him thirsty for just your gaze!"

Suzume's head tilted at the first rule that rolled off Edie's lips. Fisticuffs? But she used her knee. That is a lot different than a fist, right? Wait. Did Nee-San say Queen? Who was a Queen? Was Nee-San a Queen? Suzume was Samurai and ever so suddenly Suzume's mind filled with visions guarding Edie in a large castle. Protecting her from all manner of villains. But those beautiful  self thoughts are shattered by a glass of ... water? 

A large question mark draws over her head as in the background Kirisaki walked pass their table to make it to the one across from their's.

Suzume looked at Edie how.. how do you make one thirsty for a look??? Does one have to use a magnifying glass and shine light on them?? Oh, do you get a lot of heaters and make them really, really hot?  Maybe a lot of blankets and tie them in them.... Well that might make them want a glass of water. How does one do this for a mere look? But before she could ask how one would go about doing that Edie rolls out with rule #2!

"Second rule on being a Queen! You are perfection. You never touch peasants. Peasants touch you, and not in the dirty way unless they are hot enough. Then again, if they're hot enough, they aren't peasants. And still not worth your time!"

Suzume drew another question mark.. there was a 'dirty' way to touch some one? Did you use mud or something? How about sand? Oh PAINT! ... wait, there are varying degrees of peasants? Wait.. hold on. Suzume's head was swimming with all this new information. Being from a strictly wealthy portion of the Land of Iron Suzume didn't know what a peasant was shed' heard the term. But never actually looked in to it nor did she know any. To her knowledge. She knew what Soldiers were, they were the Samurai of her nation and the Ninja of these nations. But peasant? Was that a type of peanut butter? Flushed with I don't know what to do or say she merely turns her gaze back to the boy on the floor. Pulling her hands together she snaps the buttons that held the gloves she wore to the bracers she wore. Slipping them off she dropped them on the boy's back. 

 "They are more than you deserve, but they've touched you." she states pulling another pair from her bow. Snapping them in place she looks to Edie for approval, maybe she did it right this time.


"I'm so sorry!"   

But before Edie could comment on what Suzume had done Kirisaki's shout cuts the silence. Both blondes look to the third that sat just the table over. Suzume's eyes lock on her. Normally she'd not think another thing. But being with Edie was having a weird affect on the young girl. Inexplicably she saw her as a rival for Edie's affection. Instinctively she reached for her sword. But they'd taken it when she and Edie entered the restaurant. Her nerves steel while she clenched her fists and lay them in her lap, hidden from view.


----------



## Sumon (Apr 12, 2014)

*Shinomori Aoshi*

Aoshi was ready to move out of the bush silently, ambushing bandits sitting by a fire from behind. But as soon as the crouched boy took the first little step, Shurui spoke up, making him get back to his previous position – lying on his belly on the sandy ground. The bush they were in moved a little bit, but it wasn’t noticed by the bandits because they far enough and had no anticipation of intruders whatsoever. 

His apologetic teammate uttered a plan of her own, which was pretty good, to be honest. How Aoshi himself didn’t think of that was beyond understanding. He just didn’t take Shurui too serious after finding out about her past. But despite her character, making use of famous Yamanaka techniques was in the best interest of both of them, and in the bandits’ interest as well because Aoshi wanted to resolve a theft of the chest with no blood spilled. 

“You do that.” Aoshi gave his approval to Shurui, seeing how she had already formed a certain hand seal, and waited in the bush for the bigger bandit of the two to change his behaviour. The boy had never seen Yamanaka in action and was eager to find out how it actually worked for two purposes: One was to get knowledge on how it actually worked; two was to analyze the jutsu and work out a counter plan in case he faced a Yamanaka in the future. The world was full of bad people and Yamanakas weren’t an exception. Better be safe than sorry.

While lying in the shadows of a bush and waiting, Aoshi decided to use a jutsu of his own to throw the other bandit off a little bit when Shurui would make her move. The boy put his hands together and formed a few hand seals: Ox, Tiger, Rabbit, Snake. *“Kousetsu no Jutsu.”* He sent Ice infused chakra into the sky, changing the warm weather of the desert into chilly one immediately afterward, and causing for the empty blue sky to be hidden behind colourful clouds in the next 10 seconds. Light snow infused with Aoshi’s chakra would start coming in the next few seconds all over the oasis in the middle of the desert, thanks to the bloodline limit of the boy. Shurui wasn't the only one in the oasis who had secret techniques that were unavailable to ordinary ninjas.


----------



## Laix (Apr 12, 2014)

_Edie Nakano_
LIQUID TIME
_The Sweet-Toothed Sister

_"I'm so sorry!"

The fanciest duo turned their royal gazes towards the klutz causing a ruckus in the expensive restaurant. Edie would've thought with the money she was paying they could keep people like this out. However, the blushing girl also had a similar appearance to Edie and Suzume. It was beyond strange that so many beautiful blondes were walking around Konoha at this time! Although, this girl had some sort of rag for a hair tie and looked needy and weak. Plus, she didn't have the sweet youthful cutenes of Suzume. She was at least 15, maybe 16.

This was the perfect time to teach Suzume another part of the Queen lifestyle.

"I know you've noticed her," Edie pointed over at the clumsy girl, making no effort to lower her voice. "She is a prime example of a man-stealing girl."

Now, every rational person out there would be immediately offended. How did Edie come to the judgement that she was a 'man-stealing girl?' Well behold, for Edie has a checklist. Yes, its judging books by their cover but who doesn't? Don't get all metaphorical or whatever that word is.

"How do I know this? She's wearing a short skirt and she's purposely being clumsy by throwing herself into that waitress. Although the waitress is a female, men love clumsy girls as they like to laugh and 'protect' them. She's attracting the attention of the male species by releasing a toxic scent known as 'clumsy bitch.'" Edie yanked her little novice closer to her, giggling lightly. "You have to be super careful now! Don't let her take any of your slaves! She's a man stealer, she wants your servants... Don't allow it!"

Despite the poor victim almost certainly having heard everything they said, Edie carried on cackling like a mad witch as she slowly poisoned educated the youth of today. 

Onlookers who also heard everything were half-expecting her to whip out a broomstick and fly away.​


----------



## Sumon (Apr 12, 2014)

*Hino Kumawaka*

The following day Kumawaka watched the playground from top of the abandoned concrete building, which front stairs were used as a hiding place for drugs. Having climbed as early as 5am, he watched children group up all over the place. He didn’t know when exactly the dealer would show up, so he had to seek from very early morning. Kuma also saw three kids with whom he was supposed to use the blue meth that he had bought the day before. The kids were at the exact same spot as yesterday. Though, this time they got this old, gray couch with holes from somewhere, in the middle of the playground, and all 3 of them sat on it while other kids grouped up around them. The couch sitters looked like the leaders of sorts.

Finally, the dealer from yesterday showed up near the couch, wearing the exact same clothes. He waited to be approached by the buzz cut kid. Kuma also saw another kid in torn white shirt, right below him at the front stairs, putting a package at the hiding spot. Kuma presumed he was the dealer’s pal, so his face was memorized by the ninja.

Kumawaka waited for the dealer to leave the playground, and when he did, Kuma jumped from the concrete building into an alley down below, while forming a few hand seals in mid-air: *“Henge!”* He turned into an old gentleman with thinning white hair and long mustache, oversized yellow shirt and green shorts as well as red sandals. The ninja figured he’d use it as disguise while following the dealer. That way he wouldn’t look suspicious to the kids all around.   

The ninja, posing as the old man, followed the dealer to east, towards the mines in which adult men of Village of Fallen Rocks worked at, while keeping a safe distance. He followed the dealer until the latter stopped as if he was waiting for someone. He stopped in open road with not a single obstacle around that could act as a cover place for Kuma. So Kuma lied down on his belly on the moist earth, and watched the dealer from very far away. Suddenly, his pal showed up and the two started talking. It wasn’t good... Kumawaka needed to hear the conversation between them, so he concentrated his chakra and executed a jutsu: *“Doton: Moguragakure no Jutsu.”* Kumawaka dived into earth head first, and began moving towards the location of where the dealer and his pal were standing at, by channeling chakra into earth and turning it into fine sand. While moving underground, Kuma released henge jutsu, turning back into his normal 15 year old self.

“Yo feel? De fuk?” The pal asked in broken English while feeling something shaky in the ground. He was looking around a bit panicked, he wasn’t used to dealing drugs.

“Some fucking mole, who gives a shit.” The dealer answered acting all cool, though in reality it wasn’t a mole. It was Kumawaka right below the two kids, listening to their conversation. He stopped making moves, so he wouldn’t scare them off. 

“Cheu muc deed wy meik?” 

“What?”

“H-heuw muc g-gryyn?” The pal stuttered tragically. Kumawaka could understand only 1 word out of the whole sentence.

“Oh, fuck man, yo ass shouldn’t miss no school.”

“Fuk ju. Skul four luzers.” (It’s not)

“Good green made today, but we out of berries.” Berries were the word they used for blue meth.

“Whad dat myn?”

“That mean our ass ain’t have no more berries to sell.” The dealer said in high voice. “But I am meet Heisenberg today, here. I take new berries from he and say he cook more. Kapish?” 

“Kapish, kapish. Whad du I nav?”

“God damn what?”

“Whad d-dou I k-knov”

“Get your ass outta here and meet me tomorrow like always.” The pal walked away cursing at his business partner, who’d often challenge his broken speech. The dealer too walked away after waiting a few minutes. He didn’t want to be spotted in public with his pal. 

After the area cleared, Kumawaka got out of the ground and dusted off his clothes. He didn’t understand all the conversation, but he did get the most important part, which was the dealer’s meeting with the cook today at this place. It meant those boys weren't the cooks themselves, which was fitting because they did look stupid even though they had great drug selling system.

So Kuma walked to a side a little bit and started making preparations for the dealer's meeting with the cook. It was unknown in how many minutes or hours the meeting would take place, but Kuma couldn't guess and had to stay there the whole time until it would happen. It was, probably, the only one opportunity he'd get in catching that damn evil cook.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 12, 2014)

*Zell Kazama
You Got Me Like...*

When you're the kind of kid who gets bullied growing up you tend to get use to getting beaten tar beat out of you, the pain threshold climbs. This isn?t to say there is numbness there; anyone who says they don?t feel getting punched in the face is a liar. You feel it but then your mind starts playing the comparison game, shifting to instances where you were in more pain than the current situation. For Zell as the mysterious 004 threaten to pop the tendons and crack all the bones in his hand he had to focus on other times he felt worse. To be honest he felt like a rat getting sat on by an elephant now that he was up close with the hunkasaurus rex. The flow of 004s aura had no killing intent but it loomed large now that he had made contact, this guy was a monster and Zell found himself feeling completely uneasy, frankly he was scared shitless just from a simple handshake.

He had finally managed to jar his hand free of 004?s grip when Edie took the time to insult him yet again. The insouciant Zell found himself deflated not even able to fight back, but he didn?t have to, Ryoko took up for him yet again. There exchange moved to harder hitting territory and wasn?t really about him, he was just a means to get to this end. Ryoko had or rather been about to say something that was not ok. He could feel it in Edie?s voice how much the mention of her mother had hurt her. Fact was Edie opened the door when she started in on Ryoko, but it made her all the more pitiable in his eyes.

?So guys we have to get to work tomorrow and I?ve lost my apetite. I?m going to call it a night? It?d probably be best if we all gave each other some space. Enjoy the rest of the meal, see you tomorrow.?

Zell got up and began to make his way to where they would be staying, one thought going through his head.

_"She insulted my food. Shit's too real."_
​


----------



## Olivia (Apr 12, 2014)

*Kirisaki Shinkō
The Three Blondes
*
The waitress smiled and cleaned up my mess. She assured me that it was alright and rushed off to get another glass of water for me. However I looked over to the two blonde girls, and as I feared, they were now both looking in my direction. I blushed and closed my eyes furiously, I couldn't believe I was such a klutz that I managed to have the waitress break my water glass. Especially since I was a man-stealing girl.

Wait what? It would be an understatement to say I was eaves dropping or over hearing them at this point. The older blonde girl was basically yelling at the top of her lungs accusations that didn't make sense. Why had I been a man-stealing girl? I've never been with a man for longer than a day, and never had a romantic relationship with one. My face got increasingly red as I tried to drown out the sound.

It didn't work. The girl continued with her unjust accusations, claiming that I wore a skirt to attract the gaze of men which was not true! I wear this because it is my religious requirement, not because I want others to see I'm wearing a short skirt! And I certaintly didn't want to be helped by anyone, especially after how embarrassing cracking that glass had been. I especially didn't mean to release an odor known as 'clumsy bitch'. 

The women yanked the young girl close to her, and started spouting off more nonsense. Don't let me take her men? Don't allow it? What men? There were only those two there! Even if there were men around I wouldn't be interested! I slammed my hands on the table and stood up with a hint of anger on my face.

"You know - if you want to talk about someone, just say it to them instead of behind their back!"

I've gone and done it now. I didn't want another situation like this morning to repeat itself, but of course I just had to open my big mouth! I'm so stupid, why did I do this?! Well, no point in discussing this in my head, I already started the situation so I might as well finish it.

I pushed the chair out from behind me, walking towards the two blondes with a tone of malice. I placed one hand on my hip, officially analyzing the two up close. As I had thought, the younger one had been rather innocent. She dressed like a samurai but she looked very impressionable. Which wouldn't be good if the person who takes advantage of that is _her_.

I glanced over at the older girl. She was definitly older than me, perhaps even more developed, but I knew two things were certain: Either she was insane or stupid, maybe both. I took a deep breath, did I really want to start something? I could back down right now and just ignore the entire situation. I'd be able to avoid another conflict.

No.

"Listen, I don't care who you are. You have no right to judge someone else in a fashion like this! If you want to make accusations, then make sure they're correct before calling someone a man-stealer." 


​


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 12, 2014)

*Shinkurou Kengo*

_Reason and training_​
And so here I am,  in front of the freaking lake. You may be wondering "Oh, why i Shinkurou Kengo, one of the very few real ladies?men alive, all alone in the middle of a dirty forest?". Don?t worry, i am asking myself the same question; well the thing is that after the incident with the magazine - which I told them a ton of times it was just a bunch of models? photos but those two kept calling it porn to the very end - Ayaka-chan basically kicked me out of the restaurant and as usual I got to sleep on the trees. My sword was broken, i even have it with me but now it?s become pretty much a buncha trash. And since I don?t have a weapon anymore, I gotta train and acquire some new stuff in mah jutsu repertory in case a new job arrives, at least until I get a new weapon.

Hopefully some parts of the sword Setsuna left me can be used again to forge a new one. It would be a shame if everything he left me is lost.

"Hmmm... now how am I supposed to do this?"I ask this before letting my butt fall to the ground while taking out from mah pocket a scroll. If ya wonder what I am gonna do, I already said I would be training new techniques,  for the moment I was planning to start with a water release one and this scroll was given to me by my master back when I was training in Kumo. He was a scary, cool, random and goddamn crazy guy capable of using Lightning and Water release techniques, his power is undoubtedly among the top of that village...Actually i think he was like the right hand of the Raikage or something.

"Let?s see...mmm nope...nope...just no...too difficult...A-rank, I would be dead before achieving this shit"is what was coming out from my mouth as I was checking on the various techniques. Suddenly mah eyes gor fixed on a specific one, it seems useful enough to some extent and doesn?t seem that complicated.

"M-mizu Bunshin no jutsu...Water clone? Seems like fun, I wouldn?t need to get a mirror everytime I wanna look good for a lady! Let?s do this then!"


----------



## Chaos Theory (Apr 12, 2014)

*Suzume|Genin|Konohagakure|Liquid Time*

*[Konohagakure, Fancy Restaurant]*​
[Nee-Chan V, A Challenger Approaches II!!]​
Edie got the picture real quick. Far quicker than Suzume did. Her goddess like voice floated over to the young girl and entranced her further. _'Yes Nee-San'_ is thought she did notice the girl. She was the girl that Suzume feared was trying to steal her Nee-San from her. But that shallow fear is quickly quelled as Edie started to explain in the loudest hushed voice, that Suzume ever heard, that she was a 'man stealer' again such a term was new to the ears of the small girl. How does one steal a man? Were they able to be stolen? Well there was that kidnapping thing, is that what Nee-San was referring to? Those balled hands started to shake under the table. This girl kidnapped people?! How dare she! Suzume's eyes turn back to Kirisaki burning like little coals. Her small mouth started to open. She was going to scold her for being a very, very bad person. 

Suzume had been on the bad end of a kidnapping, so she tool the accusation pretty seriously. But before she could act on her instincts Edie's tender grasp ensnares her. A light giggle follows as Suzume is pulled over to Edie and the younger girl blushed a bit as she is pulled into Edie's bosom. Fond memories of being hugged by her mother came to the young Samurai along with that tub incident  with Gina-Sensei. So many soft chested women in Suzume's life made her feel at home.  

Edie explained further what she meant by man-stealer as in this girl was trying to get the attention of all the male species. Suzume blinked and pondered on that imagery, she looked nothing special especially up against Nee-San so should the threat that she spoke of be so likely? It couldn't be. But as Suzume gazed around the room all attention seemed to be focused on her and Suzume was taken back in shock. Edie was right, this girl was a man stealer and oblivious to the fact that the stares weren't because of Kirisaki. But because Edie was causing the scene laughing like the wicked witch of the west by south west .... 

Suzume thought it impossible, even the women in the room were staring. Did the blonde that caused the waitress to break the glass that enthralling? Turing back the ogre now stood over them her shadow looming like a titan as she seemed to become the lord of their table. Suzume now wished more than anything that she had her sword, she'd slay this monster and be a hero. Or die defending her Nee-San.   

"Listen, I don't care who you are. You have no right to judge someone else in a fashion like this! If you want to make accusations, then make sure they're correct before calling someone a man-stealer."

Suzume just so slightly tilts her head to the side. Up so close she didn't look like the Ogre she figured she'd be. In fact she was about as tall as Edie. Her boobs were quite as big, but she still wasn't offensive to look at. Could she be one of those not quite a peasant, but not worth time either people? Then as was so often the case when Suzume was daydreaming to herself another portion of what was being said registered.

 "Not a man-stealer?" she questions pulling a finger to her lip, that meant this girl too realized that not just men were looking at her with 'lustful' gazes.  "Does that make you a woman stealer too?! is exclaimed. She was meeting all sorts of interesting people. First batman then Nee-San and now a man/woman stealer. 

Konoha had so many cool people.


----------



## Kei (Apr 12, 2014)

_[Hatchling]
[Part Two]_​

Akio Wiki, age 45, no kids, and not a single wife. He?s the type of man many want to become, but then realize that it?s too lonely up at the top. At the top where Akio lived, there was only distrust and burning hatred.  Hatred aimed at others for living the life he wanted, one with kids and a loving partner that they can trust, and most importantly happiness. This is all Zyana gathered from reading the file that Emiya had on Akio. She didn?t know whether to feel sorry for a man who had to live a life of fear or feel as though it was well deserved.  His hatred towards others, was it really because of something as just a jealous rage, or was it more?

Zyana wanted to find out, she wanted to ask, the burning curiosity that made her this way will forever go unsatisfied, because this wasn?t the type of where she can simply ask what was going on. If she wanted to do something like that, then she was going to think about changing her life choices here and now.

?Do you have a good grasp on him?? Emiya asked as he was placing things in his coat pockets, he wanted her to go over Wiki folder until she was able to see him for the man he really was.

She leaned back on the couch, ?He had attacks issued on him before, a long time ago, by his under study. This led him to be distrustful around the people he worked with, and because of that he never goes far without his personal body guards.  And even then he doesn?t trust them, constantly hiring and firing anyone that he deemed stay too long?? Zyana looked up at Emiya, ?Which is perfect for us??

?Why so?? Emiya asked, his questioning in her idea made her smile a bit, he was proud of her. If she gotten it wrong than he would correct her and tell her that she needed to study more, but the fact that he didn?t means she got it right and he wanted to hear more of her theories.

?Because there a chance that they are just in it for the money.? She smiled at him, ?People in it for the money won?t think twice of running for their lives, especially if since he pays them up front and he has a history of firing and hiring others.?

?Meaning what??

?There won?t be many dead bodies to clean up after??

?Correct...?

Zyana giggled as she kicked up her heels. If this was any other situation she would look like a girl who just made an A in a course she just knew she was going to fail. Although it was the same feeling, Zyana was happy because it means she was getting closer to her goal of killing a man. A man who did nothing to her, who didn?t hurt her or her family, but a man who was going to die by her hand regardless because someone wanted it so.  The way she smiled at Emiya, the way she was overflowing with happiness made her look like a young girl who couldn?t even hurt a fly, but Emiya knew better?.

He was training her to kill?This wouldn?t have been hard for him if she had pervious training, but she didn?t. She didn?t have a single form of training for this or anything close to this.

?Zyana?? Emiya called out to her in a stern voice, Zyana instantly stopped dancing around and sat down, ?You know this is a test and not a game??

?Whatever you do now dictates what I?m going to do with you in the future. So take it seriously or else I?ll leave---?

Emiya released a groan, ??Just take it seriously??

Zyana nodded her head, ?Yes sir??


----------



## Chaos Theory (Apr 12, 2014)

*Zansatsu|Genin|Sunagakure*

*[???, Sunagakure]​*​
[Cradle to the Grave III]​
Satoshi takes a deep breath in and lightly shudders as the broken ribs did a number on his lungs. Almost breaking into a fit of coughing he reaches for the file that had been turned toward him. As his fingers touches the photo his hand is caught by the man that sat across from him,  "Examine it good boy" is barked. Now released from the man's iron grip Satoshi pulls the file toward him. It was a grizzly scene. One that was all to familiar to him. 

 "What of it?" 

Is asked while he sat the photo back atop the file. The man narrowed his good eye on him, did this boy just shrug this off with a so what attitude?  "Boy, don't play stupid with me." Satoshi looked blankly at the man,  "Act stupid, you asked me to look at the photo and I did. You didn't say anything further than that. What is it you want of me?" is asked. A foul expression deepening that scowl the man leaned back in his chair and folded his arms over his chest,  "I want an explanation for what is in that picture. And I want it now." is the given reply. Satoshi exhales a 'hmm'.

Picking the picture back up and looks over the carnage that littered it. Tables were over turned, trash and blood covered the ground and bodies lay broken and discarded in all manner of poses.  "Looks to me, that someone killed a lot of people.,  "Is that so, then why is it I have this photo of you at the scene?" is asked as he pulled a folded picture from a pocket. It flopped open as it was tossed to the table. It was an image of Satoshi sitting in one of the balcony seats that over looked the carnage.  "I never said I wasn't there, it was the best restaurant in Ishi. I merely watched as that body guard went nuts." the older man huffed with a snicker,  "Yeah, yeah. Even Konoha is saying it was a rouges action. That they had no idea the man was that unstable.",  "Its as suitable an excuse as any"

A silence fell over the room then the man leaned forward,  "I know you were involved. I want to know what happened and why you failed your assigned mission.",  "I did not fail my mission. It was to kill Ito,Eiji and as you see" Satoshi states pointing to the center of the photo,  " Eiji is dead" is replied in a curt, cold tone.  That scowl now threatened to cut the man's head in half as he pulled himself forward. Pushing the file aside he got in Satoshi's face.  "You know what I meant, the information we wanted. And this explanation better be a good one or you'll be the next to be in a photo like this." is promised.

_ -Ishi, Restaurant

It was now evening and one of the busiest restaurants in the village was as usual full. People were chatting to themselves unaware of the carnage that was about to befall there peaceful evening. Setting at a second level table Satoshi drummed on a tome of Jashin as he looked on the crowd below. His lifeless gaze rests on Eiji's table. The old man he was speaking to earlier that day and his wife sat across the able while Eiji's wife and daughter sat beside him. Flanking either Ito were two of the guards while the last sat at a table with a woman decoy. He was the man that Satoshi then focused on before looking at a watch. It was just about show time. 

Like clock work the man that stood to the side of Mrs. Ito leaned in and excused himself. It was time for his smoke break leaving only the two to guard their clients. But what normally takes fifteen minutes is more like two as the man walked back to the table. Leaning into the other man the two quickly leave. The man at the table then takes up a post between the two clients. 

But the sense of security he gave off so his pals could do what ever was a false pretense. As the door closed behind them the Ninja pulls a Kunai. With a spinning turn he digs it deeply into his employer's neck. Blood stained the business suit as he is stabbed twice more dulling the man's eyes forever. Ripping the weapon free..._

.... "Wait, wait. Hold on. Back up, how did you get this guard to turn on his boss?" is asked. Satoshi scratched his face just under his left eye.

_ -Ishi 

 "I said let go of me I speak the words of Jashin! You are not to touch a messenger of Jashin!" is screamed as the man is dumped on a pile of his tomes.  "Jashin will bring down his fury on you!" is shouted as the guard that stayed by his employer spat and sputtered.  "I, I think that bastard put his hands in my mouth" is muttered as the corner preacher started to peddle his religion. As the group stood the man looked their way his blues eyes briefly flashing green. With a twist of his fingers he snaps the connections of his strings on the guard's face and body.  "Hear me my children!!"_

 "After attaching my strings its easy for me to reengage them when needed"


_ -Ishi, Restaurant

Setting at the table Satoshi watched as the guard that he had face palmed. He was making small talk with his company. The woman looked really bored. These escort jobs that didn't end in sex didn't pay all that well and she was wishing the 'date' was already over. She hardly noticed as the man across from her slightly slumped forward.

Back on the second floor Satoshi slid a small vile back into his pocket and slightly shook the Chakra string he had connected to the man's mouth forcing the rest of the poison into it. Not dead, the guard was now powerless to move or speak as Satoshi took control of his limbs and body. Looking over he nods to his friends as they motioned for him to relieve them so they can take a quick break. 

Standing him up Satoshi puppets him between his clients and as the door to the lobby closes a Kunai is produced._


----------



## Serp (Apr 12, 2014)

​ 








​
Like penmanship Suzume had told him, the difference in the stages made sense, it reminded him of how he got his sight problem under control, but also illuminated the fact that he had not mastered it yet, it was an extension of himself yes, but he had not yet given in to the repetition of it, he was still scared to look up or outside in thunderstorms, that had to change, like a sword he had to be forged and tempered in steel, and like ink he had to be present and fluid, letting everyone know where he had been and what message he was hoping to leave behind. So the first thing was a sword. 

"A straight sword huh, not a samurai katana." Otori nodded. Suzume had helped him so much already and now she had set him on the correct path. 

"I think I agree with you on the straight sword, but I think maybe the land of Iron is not the correct place for me to start." Otori looked up and into the sky and saw the colours of the wind, he saw the yellows and the blues and the greens that flew all around the sky miles and miles in the sky, like a certain type of northern lights that filled the night and the daytime skies. All the sound that we all spoke and that everyone made tended to rise upwards and roll around, Otori believed that is was how thunder was made, it all boiled up in the clouds until the lightning ripped the cloud and the sound fell through the gaps.

"I think I need to travel far and wide and find something else that speaks to me, but I must ask you first to show me some samurai moves." Otori asked Suzume, he needed to see and to hear how a samurai moved it was important to his development to say the least and it was important to him. 

He knew which way he was going to go, but he knew it would be dangerous and for that he would need to train. If he was going to find a sword he would no doubt run across others with swords, and for that he needed to study the stance and the way they moved and acted, and for that he would need to see a samurai and to hear their movements, for that he was once again lucky he had Suzume.


----------



## Laix (Apr 12, 2014)

_Edie Nakano_
LIQUID TIME
_Edie's Guide to Man-Stealers_​ 
Edie smiled with pleasure. A reaction from the man-stealer was just what she wanted. Come on, she wasn't stupid enough to purposely talk out loud without some sort of hidden agenda.

Little miss mouthy approached the Queens and began spewing out words. It was just vomit to Edie Nakano. She laughed at the girl as she spoke so courageously. 

"You know - if you want to talk about someone, just say it to them instead of behind their back!" 

"Umm, if I did that then it wouldn't be bitching, would it?" She quipped, tilting her head to the side with a sarcastic snark. It was time to show Suzume just how it was done.

"Listen, I don't care who you are. You have no right to judge someone else in a fashion like this! If you want to make accusations, then make sure you're correct before calling someone a man-stealer."

Oh, the little pup has a brave bone in her body. This is just what Edie loved, confrontation with no fear of physical consequences. It was like being rude via a letter. It takes a couple days for them to travel down to you and sock you in the face, in which time you could've already skipped a few towns.

Edie was certainly the type to talk big when she was either in a group or not speaking in person. While she wasn't in a group, she had a little follower who was so obsessed with the Nakano's mere existence she would probably take a bullet for her just thirty minutes after meeting.

"As you can see Suzume," Edie leaned down a tad to her sister's height, pointing at the fuming blonde like they were observing wildlife. "This is how the man-stealer reacts when her habitat is disturbed. You see, she was busy spreading her 'clumsy bitch' scent to try and lure in a mate for loveless breeding -"

Edie paused for a moment when she realised Suzume probably had no idea what 'loveless breeding was'.

"Oh, by 'loveless breeding', it's when... it's when a man-stealer injects her venom into a man and has him succumb to her every wish and want. He is forever a slave."

Sort of like what Edie does on a daily basis but without the 'loveless breeding'. 

She's more a 'false promises' kinda gal.
​


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 12, 2014)

*Shinkurou Kengo*

_Mizu Bunshin no Jutsu _​
Tiger

"Mizu Bunshin no jutsu!"is what came from Shin?s mouth as from the lake water started to move and a small water mound began to form. It slowly grew until it was fifty centimeters the, it stopped and the water fell again splashing all over."Shit, it?s tha third time! This is harder than the scroll says!"he said before throwing a tantruma nd get in position again. Closing his eyes, the boy begins to control the chkara flow inside him, a second later he joing his hands for a second time forming the Tiger hand seal. His energy passed from his body, ran through the ground and reached the lake. A new  mound of water arised slowly, this time reaching the same height before causing a small explosion and splashing all over the place.

"Dude, what am I doing wrong?"he wondered and scratched his head. The thing was easy, bring up some chakra, mold it and release it the way you want it to come out but so far his fourth intents have ended the same way, water only moves and grows to a determined size before going back to how it was."Maybe I?m not near enough?"walking over to the lake and sending chakra to his feet, Shinkuoru somehow managed to keep his balance and once again started. First he used the Seal of the Ram to increase the speed of his chakra flow a little, once he thought it was enough, he closed his eyes to get a good concentration and then...

*Tiger*

"Mizu Bunshin no Jutsu"he whispered. The water mound started to grow faster than before, this time the fluid didn?t stop at the fifty centimeters mark and became even taller; the volume of it was wider and seemed like it would finally come out as Shin wanted but then it exploded again this time soaking the boy completely and causing him to lose concentration finally falling into the lake."Damn it! Am I not molding it properly or what? Maybe am i using too much chakra? No, it?s goddamn C-rank."he says trying to find the answer before standing for a second time on the water. His chakra reserve was already getting small so this should be the last try of the day.

Decided to do it this time, Kengo takes a deep breath and looks at the liquid surface he is standing on. He looks at himself to get an idea, even if it?s a clone there?s no point if you don?t know how you look. Closing his eyes, the green-haired kid tries to make an image of himself in his mind and the repeats the same process as before: chakra charging and then performs the tiger handseal before saying the name of the technique. With the same speed as before, the fluid began to grow as if soemthing were coming out from the lake; the height it reached was a bit taller than three feet, the boyc oudl appreciate how parts of the body started to form until...

*SPLASH!*

The one to give in first was the lad - who was already floating in the lake - before his creation would do the same as past times."Ugh, I?m out of chakra"
---------------------------------
*Next day*

"Okay, this time I?ll definitely do it!"he said running and sending chakra once again to his feet so he could stand on the water. A moment later he joined his hands, crossed his pinky and ring fingers while his middle fingers, index fingers and thumbs stayed just touching each other for the sixth time in two days, the tiger handseal appeared and his chakra started to flow from his body into the lake. A certain amount of water started to increase the volume and height. Volume wise, it took some moments to reach Shin?s, although the most difficult part was the height, 165 centimeters was Shin?s. For the second time sinc ehe started the training, the water reached a height beyond the meter of height, something around onehundred thirty before crumbling down.

"Geez, so close! Again!!" a cloak of chakra surrounded him before being absorbed by the fluid, next thing Shin saw was the already well known water mound that has been formed each time he tried to perform the water clone technique. This time the process was faster; the liquid quickly grew to the longed height of the boy before starting to acquire the physical features of the user of the technique. In an instant it was like Shinkurou was looking himself in a mirror. Suddenly, the clone began to lose its shape and splashed water just like the day before.

"Good, don?t lose concentration Shin. Next is the real one!"pumping himself up, shin joined his left and right hand in teh same hand sign he?s been using all this time. Immediately, the water reacted the same way and next thing Kengo managed to see was himself in before his eyes. This time he stared at the green-eyed lad before him. Seconds passed before both would yell.

*"What a handsome fella!! hahahahah"*they held each other?s hand as a greeting.

"Let?s make a second one!!" he naively said but ocne he performed the hand sign and the water began to comeout, the same thing that happened the day before during his first tries took place."What the..."

"It?s fine isn?t it? now that we can make a clone, making more should be a piece of cake...keep trying, me!"the clone said before returning to its former liquid state."Fine!"the original Shin letout before joining his hands and starting over again. With one clone finally created, only thing left was to be capable of using more than one.


*Mizu Bunshin no Jutsu training end*


----------



## Serp (Apr 12, 2014)

BringerOfChaos said:


> *Heikin Akimichi*
> 
> First of all the Akimichi wasn't afraid, it was true he was creeped out, but the best course of action was to get the man to come out the warehouse. However after the duo began to evaluate the situation at hand, the redhead quickly stuck her hand up her skirt and pulled off some panties.
> 
> ...



​"Can I be a slut while being a virgin?" Akai thought on that a minute, "I guess I can and I can't, semantics semantics."


The crackhead looking guy was standing over Heikin, when did he get a Tanto. It was now or never, letting her partner get hurt would make it easier on her to take down the enemy, but even working with him for this short time she felt wrong letting him get hurt, maybe she was changing afterall, so she took the gamble.

She threw her panties on the head of the pedo, which he instantly reached for them. "Time for you to be unpleasantly penetrated." 

Akai jumped behind the Pedo and stabbed him in the back with a kunai, the blood squirted out of him and a drop landed on her forehead. And the thoughts started running through her head, thoughts of children and pervese thoughts, then thoughts of killing and it was too much, even as the Pedo screamed out in pain, Akai was screaming not just for herself of stabbing a man, but the pain of the pedo, the past of the pedo clashing with the past of herself.


----------



## Olivia (Apr 12, 2014)

*Kirisaki Shinkō
The Three Blondes - Part II
*
As I thought, the younger blonde had been utterly clueless. She didn't understand what man-stealing, or in fact, women-stealing even was, or the concept of it even. It was sad to see such a youth be corrupted by a women of this manner, but that's what happens when a impressionable kid gets in contact with a bad role model.

The older blonde continued to speak ill of me, saying things like I was disturbed during my ritual or whatever. Maybe it was because of her blatant lies, and I don't know what her problem was with me, but she was really pissing me off. But I can't beleive her lies started to mess with my head!

Was there even the sliver of a possibility that she believed everything she said? No, she was too coy about it, she was obviously lying. But there might be the slight chance she thought I was some whore trying to gain attention from males just so I could have sex with them.

But then the next sentence confirmed that she was just doing this to lead the young one on, and to push my buttons. The lie she made this time had been that I put some form of poison into men, and made them subcom to my every wish. Little did she know that was farther from the truth! I can't get a guy to listen to me for anything!

I slammed my hand on their table, shaking their plates and glasses. I didn't dare look at the young one, as I didn't want my rage face to be directed at, or calmed by, her. I wanted to fixate all my emotions at this one single bitch.

"You know what - I've had it with your lies! What? Do you get off on making people bend to your will? Why are you feeding this girl a bunch of bullshit while putting me at expense?!"

Maybe I was making a habit of it today, but I really had nothing else I could do. I grabbed one of their glasses of water, tossed the liquid onto the older blonde, and crashed the glass on the ground. I had now broken two glasses, but it was worth it to prove my point.
​


----------



## Laix (Apr 12, 2014)

_Edie Nakano_​ FIRST ARC: MISSION​ 


On Zell's advice, the group decided to surrender to their beds. 004 gave one last thanks for the meal and then departed to his room. Edie and Ryoko weren't speaking after what had happened. While Ryoko expressed regret, her pride was too valuable to throw away to apologise to Edie. She would think of all the hurtful things she's said to her and she's just swallowed it. Then again, her mother didn't die in a fatal attack that also claimed her brother. 

She felt sorry for the Nakano if anything. The slight mention of a mother would send Edie into a depressed state, putting anyone in her presence on edge.

It didn't help that the girls were sharing a room.

By now, the girls were lying in their beds placed parallel from each other against a wall. They both faced their walls, avoiding any eye contact or recognition of the others existence.

_(I want to say something...)_ Ryoko thought to herself, burying her worried face in her pillow. _(Maybe I went too far...)
_
"You went too far back then, Ryoko."

Edie suddenly cut the silence, much to the Hyuga's shock. It was almost like she had read her mind, but either way she was grateful, just a little, that she made the first move.

"Yeah... I'm... I'm sorry, Edie."

That was even harder to say than she thought.

"I hate you even more now. Your heart is black. You have no empathy."

Now this annoyed her. Yes, what she said was rude and she regretted it but a black heart? No empathy? Edie was hardly one to talk. If she wasn't being rude she was complaining or flirting. Ryoko had put up with her shit, no, the world had put up with her shit for so long without anybody telling her. 

Just once Edie had a taste of what all her victims had felt and she wants to act like her world has ended?

"_No empathy?_" Ryoko jumped out of her bed and pounced on to Edie. She positioned her legs adjacent to her waist and pinned her down by the shoulders. The teary-eyed Nakano tried her hardest to avoid eye contact but with Ryoko's heaven white eyes staring through her soul, it was hard to resist.

She didn't want to do this. Ryoko had already hurt her enough. There were lumps in her throat and aches in her chest. 

"You say I have no empathy, but look at you! Take a god damn look in the mirror! Everyday, every single day you are humiliating people, treating them as 'peasants', claiming to be a 'Queen'! But I say one thing out of line and you're suddenly so offended!? For someone who dishes it out so much, you sure can't take it!"

The truth hurt. Her ears naturally shut off and she kept turning her face to avoid Ryoko's look. But she didn't resist or struggle. Her body was submitting to her critic.

"Look at me! *LOOK AT ME!*"

"No! Get off of me! I don't want to hear it, I hate you!"

"But you need to hear the truth! I seem to be the only one brave enough to stand up to you these days!"

The walls came tumbling down and the tears began to flow. Edie let out a sharp scream with pain, shoving Ryoko on to the wooden floor with a loud thud. She sunk her face into the pillow, pouring out all this built up emotion. Frustration, anger, sorrow, it was such an unhealthy mix she'd kept locked up for years. 

But to Ryoko's dismay, she wasn't crying in repent for her ways. 

Hyuga realised that the Nakano only cried for herself. 

She didn't feel for anyone.

"I miss her..." Edie muttered, punching her pillow with anger. "I miss her so much!"

"Edie..." Great. Guilt was back to haunt her.

"Just fuck off and go to sleep. You're dead to me."

"Fine! Don't say I didn't try."

Ryoko climbed into her bed and the girls went back to facing their walls without acknowledging each others existence. The only difference is that Edie's muffled cries hindered silence from taking over the room, while Ryoko was starting to feel a lump form in her own throat.

She wasn't going to cry for that blonde ditz, was she?

​


----------



## Kei (Apr 12, 2014)

_[Hatchling]
[Part Three]_​
It wasn?t like she didn?t want to be serious, but at the same time she wanted to express her happiness. Emiya made her happy by praising her, by noticing her, and was it so bad that she wanted to express her happiness? Although she didn?t want the lecture that came along with asking that question, so she just slumped off into her room.

  Her room decorated with ninja tools and guns, which would probably scare normal girls her age but to Zyana it brought comfort to her. Each of them even though they looked the same, Zyana noticed the slight differences in weight and material used, it was like she was in that one fairy tale. Where the princess had to sleep on the bed and she tossed and turned all night only to realize that there was a pea underneath.

Minus the happy ending and marriage, Zyana identified with the woman and truthfully grew to love that tale. 

She let her hand run up through the cold steel that was her kunai, so she called it hers because she likes the feel to it the most. The craftsmanship that went into the work and the material used everything just rang bells within her heart.  The weapons filled her with something that she couldn?t feel herself without the help of Emiya, and that was the sense of completion. She didn?t want to pinpoint the reason she felt like that, she just accepted it, and moved on?

?Pack light?Real light, there shouldn?t be a need for major supplies?? Emiya said at her door, Zyana looked up and nodded which for some reason made Emiya face contort in a way that was almost painful.

Zyana smiled, ?I?m not angry with you?? She said feeling as though those were the right words to choose, ?It?s just that I?m very happy when you praise me and maybe I can?t control that part about myself.?

?Learn to control it?.?

Zyana felt a wave of defeat as if he was telling her to do something simple as in do the dishes or don?t cross the road when are cars coming by. It was like it was just so simple for him, and maybe it was.  Ever since she got here, Emiya never once raised his voice, or got angry. He never laughed nor have she seen him get even a bit annoyed. Her connection to him was only a guess, sometimes she was right and sometimes she was wrong.  Other than that it was nothing but a guess?

?The second rule of being a hired hand is learning to control your emotions.? Emiya said as he leaned up against the door, ?Never take a job that is just a spur of emotions, everyone has a sob story but we aren?t there to listen to them. If they don?t have the money to pay us then we move on? You aren?t them, you don?t know them, and you should keep it that way.?

?The moment you feel something towards the person you hire or the person you are trying to kill, then that is when your guard down?.And you know what happens when you let your guard down??

?I will die??

Emiya turned around, ?Good, you understand the position that we are in, and so I will hope you?ll learn from it. When we are about to go out on a mission you focus on that mission not my praises?I?ll praise you after the mission when we come home alive and unharmed.?


----------



## Cjones (Apr 12, 2014)

*LT/Hisashi/Konoha/Uchiha Compound*

_Uchiha Compound. Ugh IX_

“Don’t feel too bad about it; I’m sure she’ll make you do no less than go on a shopping spree or force you to play some weird game with her.” I spoke listing off random ideas outta my head of what Manami might make him do for her. The process of bandaging his arm and fixing up his other superficial wounds took a bit of time, but it wasn’t long before I was done and he was looking a helluva lot better than before. Though it looked rather weird having to arms bandaged.

"Anyway...mmm...What was your complete name again?"

Now he’s interested? Oh, how the hearts of those so young sway like leaf in the breeze. Okay, that sounded real old. 

“I am your daring knight in the armor of shining white who hands glows of the brightest hue to soothe and eliminate all the ailments that have troubled you.” Poetically the words exited from my mouth as a struck a valiant pose befitting that of the manliest of men, then pointing a thumb before giving out my full name.

“Hisashi Fujibayashi. And you don’t have to thank me for fixing that ass up after it got kicked. It’s my job after all.” I shrugged before plopping myself down on the floor beside him, then looking staring over in his general direction with my legs folded. 

“You’ll just owe me one Neko-sama. Ha.” I laughed while witnessing the scowl on his face, if you could call it scowl. This guy was kind of stoic, but I’ve been around the epitome of stone face so it wasn’t all that hard to see that owing me wasn’t a big positive for him, but he’d enjoy it as I gave a small smirk. Heh, it was funny, if I didn’t know any better I’d say I was enjoying this a bit. 

“Hmmm, it’s been a while since I’ve felt even the least bit comfortable in this district…” I muttered, Freudian slip on my part. 

“I noticed the cold shoulder you tend to get from a lot of folks in here, and from what the princess told me, I take it you’re all alone in this mess? ”

​


----------



## Chaos Theory (Apr 12, 2014)

*Suzume|Genin|Konohagakure|Liquid Time*

*[Konohagakure, Fancy Restaurant]*​
[Nee-Chan VI, A Challenger Approaches III!!]​
Suzume watched as the water splashed all over Edie and  because of that. Her face grew very grave, _this_ woman had assaulted her Nee-San and was in the process of bad mouthing her. Sure. She was too angry to really hear what was being said. But she was sure that it was all a pack of lies and misguided attempts to make her believe that Edie was a bad person. Which to the young mislead girl was totally preposterous. A scowl etched across Suzume's face as the glass Kirisaki picked up shattered into a thousand, thousand pieces on the floor. 

People were doing more than simply staring now, now they were talking amongst themselves. Someone had dared to challenge Edie Nakano and it looked like things may end up coming to blows. This was going to be the gossip of the night. Edie's name was going to be on everyone's lips and the older blonde reveled in it as sweet little Suzume slid from her seat. Her heels clicked off the tile as she made her way up front. If this girl wanted to fight. Oh, there was going to be a fight. In her attack on Edie this other blonde has trampled Suzume's honor and now she was going to even the scales, with blood.  "I want my sword" is coldly demanded at the check in clerk. The man looked at her and holding a hand out he says, "Receipt of the meal madam." which Suzume did not have. But that was not going to deter the small pre-teen not one little bit. 

Her small hand reached up and landed on the counter that separated the two,  "My sword. Now." was the last time she was going to be nice with the demand. "I am sorry dear, without your paid check. I cannot return weapons that may be taken back into.." the man takes a step back as Suzume rips the counter from the ground and slides it to one side.  "I'll get it myself then" blowing pass the man she walks into the back. The clerk composes himself in the time it takes her to get back and again bars her way, "Madam I'll will have to ask you to leave the premises if you take another step. * "Back off"* is demanded her thumb sliding under the tsuba. The man grows pale in the face and backs away as the killing intent was enough to cut with a knife as it rolled off Suzume's body. 

Stepping pass the man she walks back into the aisle and head back toward the table that her Nee-San and the bitch was at.  "Stand away from Nee-San" is demanded as she walked up to the bickering pair. Her right hand rested solely on the handle of her sword as she spoke while her left hand worked up the sheath of the weapon until her thumb was pressed firmly against the tsuba like it was a few moments prior.


----------



## Kei (Apr 12, 2014)

_[Hatchling]
[Part Four]_​
A light packing was small packing, or maybe to be honest it wasn?t packing at all. It was more of putting everything she could carry on person. Zyana doubted if she had to pack heavy he would have took her. This mission was simple, get in and out, but kill only the people she needed to not anyone else. Make everything look natural as possible.  Leave the body count to less than 10, because in a fire only a couple of people die, anything over that made it look unnatural, and that?s what their business boomed so much. Everything looked natural, so no one questioned heart attacks, trips down stairs, or the intake of smoke in lungs.  

Villages who hired them didn?t get in trouble, normal people who hired them didn?t get in trouble, and they get paid and name recognition. 

Name recognition was the tricky thing about the job, to get hired people must know the name of the person who is willing to do the job, and do the job well.  Though it was also an annoying nip in the ass, because other hired hands won?t get hired and so they went after the most popular, and doing that made them popular. It was that snake biting its own tail type of thing, however Zyana had no worries about that yet. Who was she, other than a child learning the ropes? Many hired hands would either leave her alone or kill her?.Mostly kill her?

?It?s not the time to think about that!? Zyana threw her head back and groaned, but even though she said that her hands were still shaking?

Her heart was still pounding in her chest, she didn?t know if it was a fear of dying or a fear of not being able to perform pass expectations.  She leaned her head back on the wall, maybe it was the latter, she would rather die than return home a failure. 

Zyana allowed herself to fall to the floor, she had to get her head in the game or else he might leave her. So she got up and stretched all the muscles in her body, this was the true test, being able to perform well despite the pressure. There was a chance that Emiya would drop her faster than a hot potato covered in lava. Then he would probably stomp on her like the sadist he was and reminded her of her failures. 

Thinking like that made Zyana freeze up?Emiya was cold?Colder than the peak of a mountain! 

Zyana began to take off her clothes there was no time to think about that. Though something else caught her eye and it was her chest. Did they grow when she wasn?t looking? She smiled a bit as her finger went over them, but then something hit her. Sakura would poke at her for being flat as a bored, saying he would never marry a woman who has a chest that resembles a child?s. Zyana remembered getting so upset about it and she would yell and throw fits?

Although now?

There was a part of her that was ashamed, if her chest grew then that meant she wouldn?t be able to perform, and if she couldn?t perform?Zyana shook her head?

She grabbed some bandages and began wrapping from the bottom of her waist all the way to the top. There was no time to look at her body. It was clear that it had changed over the course of a month, but still she should concentrate at the mission on hand.  The opponent she had wouldn?t care what size her chest was or the way her stomach was slightly developing muscles. The only thing he would care about was either killing her or escaping, and she could have that.

Zyana pulled the bandages over her chest tightly, putting on a white dress shirt and black dress pants. She was ready to leave once she got the items she was going to carry?.

Looking down at herself, there was still a knot in her stomach?

She wasn?t going to get the chance to be the type of girl who thinks about her appearance?.Nor was she going to be able to try on dresses, or look cute. From here on out she would have to think about the mission, there was no her?There was only the mission?

Zyana stomach churned?.

How was Emiya able to do something like this for a living?


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 12, 2014)

*Shinkurou Kengo*

_Searching for a thundercloud_​
"Take care you two." is what Ayaka-chan said while standing before Raku and I. We both have our weapons with us...well...Raku has his weapons with him, and I only have broken katana hanging from my back. After I was allowed to comeback to the restaurant, I thought a little about what to do next; it?s true that I have learned a new technique and that I do have Suiton techniques to support Raku but without a sword I have pretty much a mere supporting role during our missions and that?s not good. So, I decided to leave for some time in order to get a new one, as to why this cyclops bastard is going with me well...

"Are you sure you two will be fine? it?s a long way from here to Kumo"the long-haired girl said. Maaaan, i love her when she is worried about us!! Well, that?s what I think, hopefully she is not only worried about Raku."Everything will be fine. I?m going too so this idiot doesn?t get in troubles."what the hell? shut up, red-eyed rascal. Making me look bad in front of a lady. It?s not like I alway get myself in troubles...except that time when a kid stepped on my foot and I almost had an entire town about to beat me up for  scolding him...or the one where I almost fell from a cliff and you had to save me...or- whatever!! that doesn?t give you the right to say that.

"Yeah right, let?s get going already, cyclops" with that we left from Ayaka-chan?s house. As ya may already know, our destiny is Kumogakure; it may sound weird since with all of that thing about the Black and the White shinobi don?t tend to cross to other territories unless they?re from the same faction, even I understand why but sinc eneither Raku or I are shinobi from a village, we should be able to go wherever we want without troubles. The idea is to go there and look for my master, yeah the crazy one I talked about before, and then hopefully he knows someoen who can use the remainings of my katana to make a new one for me. Who knows, maybe we could even get a new job while in Kumo.

But there?s a problem....

"Oi Shin, i?ve been wondering this for a while now but, who is this master of yours? You said once that he may be an important name in Kumo so..."the boy of the eyepatch asked that while looking at me with his scarlet orb. It?s been an hour since we left towards the Cloud Village and no one has said a single word, even I was sttarting to get a bit uncomfortable but did he really have to ask? just remembering him makes me wanna cry. I mean, is there any chance for such an evil, destructive and sadistic bastard to live? His mere existence is like a bad joke from the heavens. I instantly turn my head so mah partner doesn?t realize that I?m sweating due to the memories stored in my brain.

"H-heheh, i-it?s not important Raku. There?s no point in talking about him when we don?t even know if he is in the village or travelling around the continent. Don?t wanna make ya excited in vain."I said but in truth the reason i didn?t want to talk about him was because I didn?t want to remember more than needed. That man was completely insane literally. 

"C?mmon...at least tell me his name, I?m sure I may know him if he is as important as you said." bastard, why is it that you always have a lot of curiosity about the things you shouldn?t? I swallowed, and got ready by  sticking my fingers in mah ears so my friend doesn?t crush my eardrums after I reveal the name of my teacher.

"T-Takashi Aosuki"silence, there wa snot a single noise, something strange considering what i just said. I couldn?t hear thing but it was then that...

"WHAAAT!!!???"


----------



## Olivia (Apr 12, 2014)

*Kirisaki Shinkō
The Three Blondes - Part III
*
To my shock it wasn't the older blonde that initially reacted, it had been the younger one. She stood up abruptly and demanded her sword. I reactively took a step back. H-her sword? She wanted to fight me here and now? Why? I hadn't done anything to her - and more so, why would she want to attack me after all this manipulating this other blonde has done.

With a click of her heels the young samurai stormed off to get her sword, and in no time she arrived with her weapon. The waiter asked for her to leave if she were to advance, but eventually chickened out. But now I was seriosuly scared. I wouldn't be able to fight a kid seriously, especially not after the chaos I caused this morning.

She ordered me to stay away from the older blonde, calling her 'sister'. So were they related? Besides the blonde hair they didn't look anything alike, and obviously dressed differently. I chalked it up to that this girl looked up to this bitch like a god. I put my hands out saying:

"Listen, I'm not here for a serious fight, I just want your friend here to stop with her insistent lies. If she apologizes then that will be the end of all this."

In the back of my mind I knew I had to be ready for a fight. I suddenly wish I hadn't left my needle-sword at home. It would be extremely useful in a sitation like this, so I could perry off this girls sword swipes. Regardless I didn't want to make a bigger scene, so hopefully the older girl could find some maturity and apologize so this entire situation could be avoided. 
​


----------



## Sumon (Apr 12, 2014)

*Shinomori Aoshi, LT*
*Timeline:* The end of mission with Shiryu >>> jutsu training >>one week>> sweat lodge >>one day>> this post >>> present (mission with Shurui)
*Kyouzou – Mirror Image training*​
Aoshi sat in straight posture with eyes closed and legs crossed turkish style on grass covered in dew. Imbetween him there were two huge oak trees, blocking moonlight from reaching the boy with their high leafy branches. It was middle of the night, little outside Amegakure where a forest started. Random place that Aoshi found fitting enough for a new technique training. 

He searched for calmness inside his mind, and relaxedness in his body. His goal was simple and yet difficult at the same time: to think about absolutely nothing but chakra and its flow through his system; to concentrate on mixing the said chakra with the biggest gift he had possessed – Ice Release nature transformation; to successfully release a certain amount of Ice infused chakra out of his body, executing a jutsu with no flaws.

The boy stood up and opened his eyes. It was time. “Hmmmm.” A silent sound was released when Aoshi put his hands together, tensing all muscles in the meantime. Veins were becoming more and more visible on his cold skin within seconds, most noticeably on his arms and neck. He remained in straight posture like a plank, not loosening up even for a split second. 

The boy spread medium amount of chakra all across his body, allocating it equally in every limb... “Hmmm!” The same sound from before came out from his closed mouth again, this time louder though. Aoshi’s hands fell besides his own thighs in free motion, while releasing the whole spread chakra in his body out of every single sweat gland he had, and jumping gracefully a couple of meters backwards. 

He sighed out of relief upon landing on his feet, seeing the results of the chakra release in front of his eyes. Magnificent... Aoshi was looking at the back of himself, which stood just a few feet in front, not moving a single inch. It was an ice sculpture of sorts that had every single similarity to the boy. Aoshi walked around it, analyzing closely but not touching. Not a single difference could be spotted, except for the whole color of the sculpture which resembled crystal clear blue ice. While looking at the sculpture’s face, Aoshi felt as if he was looking at the image of himself in a mirror. 

Aoshi attempted to touch the sculpture. He wanted to feel its cold; to feel its perfectly shaped lines and surface; to feel... himself. He was looking at a piece of art. But as soon as a physical contact was made between the creation and its creator, the sculpture dispersed in thin air after covering the boy in a thick layer of white frost, freezing him in place like a statue of its own. Only his eyes could blink and his tongue move while there were still holes in his nostrils, allowing for him to breath. Aoshi had fallen into a trap of his own creation...

He tried to move, but couldn’t. Not even a finger. So the boy closed his eyes and attempted to mold his chakra while standing in this uncomfortable position. He thought if he could mold it and release a big amount of it at one time, then maybe the frost would wear off, freeing him from the restraints. So that’s what Aoshi did. He molded chakra and released it a couple of minutes later, but he still stood in one place, though he could move his neck and fingers now. He moved those parts until the frost gave up and just fell off little by little, making the grass even wetter. Aoshi was finally free from his own shackles.

He decided to use the same new jutsu once again. The boy did the exact same preparation method and released Ice infused chakra from his sweat glands, leaving a solid sculpture of himself behind after stepping forward. Aoshi turned around and said to the new sculpture’s face: “I’ll call you Kyouzou – Mirror Image.” 

Aoshi then formed a few hand seals and executed an academy level technique: *“Bunshin no Jutsu!”* A clone of the boy appeared within a puff of white smoke next to him. The clone pulled a kunai out of a back pocket and stabbed the sculpture. When the kunai touched the surface of the sculpture, it fell on the ground all covered in frost while both the sculpture and the clone dispersed. The former dispersed because it had transferred its nature into the object that made contact with it – kunai, while the latter dispersed because, well, it was just an ordinary bunshin that does disappear whenever it makes contact with anyone. 

The point of bunshin was to check if the frost would cover metallic objects too, making them unusable in certain situations. Aoshi himself could have used any metallic object to test the effects of Kyouzou on them too, but didn’t feel like getting frozen again. 

So having successfully invented yet another technique, exhausted Aoshi went to the home village of Amegakure.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Apr 12, 2014)

*Suzume|Genin|Konohagakure*

*[Konohagakure, Streets]*​
[Life as a Ninja Part Deux,Meeting New People X]​
Suzume put her bowl of Ramen down, that was probably the weirdest request that she'd heard from Otori all day. Well, not the weirdest she ever heard. But it was up there in her top few.  "May I as be as bold to ask that you give the untouched food to people in need?" Suzume asks as she pushed her hand into the bow on her head.  "My friend here needs me to show him some sword techniques that I know" she relays while producing another small roll of bills.  "Your tip for being so helpful to me and as an apology for spitting the food on you." is added as she handed it over. The waitress didn't know what to say. Such an unheard of amount of money for simple service and a little mishap. She could likely retire on this alone. "I- I'll make sure the food finds the needed Ms."[/color] is replied with a joyful bow.

Again slipping from her seat she grabs Otori by the hand and now she is the one leading. Out the door they went. They walk for little more than a few minutes before Suzume finds a small open lot that had been once a building many years ago. Today it stood as a small park that was largely unused. But for the purpose of a small display of foot work and sword strikes, it was ideal.  "Now, don't stand too close now" is warned as she closed her eyes. With a small pop Suzume draws her weapon from it's home. The blade rang in delight as its steel ran the length of the scabbard. Otori could see the waves it emitted like small ripples in a large pond. It wasn't exactly what he was expecting from the sword. But that was testament to not just the craftsmanship of the weapon. But the young girl's skill with the blade. 

Sliding a foot forward Suzume places her forehead on the back of the blade and she whispers a small chant as she readied herself. Then, with the smallest of steps to her left she slowly starts to move. With a second step she arcs the swords slowly to her side allowing the blade to trace an invisible path that only it could see. It was almost like the sword cut the air itself as it moved about in small arcs. Each move was practical and well timed. Each step was like her first. Methodical and slow. Then as if an invisible, unheard beat started Suzume's pace increased. Her body moved in a liquid fashion as if an opponent had step up and challenged her. Short arcs became sweeping arcs followed with sharp up snaps and parries. She seemed to dance to her own beat as he leapt into the air. With a cartwheel she lands on her feet only to hit a knee and spin. 

Her blade jutted out and twists as she does cutting the air at knee level before she used the building tension to spring her back into the air with a vertical slash. In the next instant she is on her feet and rolling forward as if she dodged strikes to her chest and she rebounds as the flat of her feet touched the ground. Her sword now was moving at a blistering speed. Rolling and spinning in the air in such a way when it caught the light of day it made a sparkling series of flashes. 

Now it wasn't only Otori that was watching the dance, other people had started to gather to watch the girl in her display.


----------



## Laix (Apr 12, 2014)

_Edie Nakano_
LIQUID TIME
_Edie's Guide to Man-Stealers_​ 
Edie let out a short squeel as water soaked her cotton white shirt. The sword of humiliation was turned on the heiress for once; the water had sunk through her shirt, exposing the lacy blue bra she was wearing underneath. The wet shirt clung to her breasts, exposing their shape for all the world to see. Her cheeks swelled with embarrassment as she tried desperately to cover her melons with her hands that looked so small compared. 

"Y-You cheeky cow! You've gone and done it now!" 

Before she could even give the order, her little sister went and fetched her weapon. Edie was beyond impressed now. She was finally getting the hang of this routine. The Queen B shouldn't have to dish out orders to her most loyal servants. They should know instinctively. 

Her unamused frown quickly switched to a smug grin as Suzume intimidated the enemy. 

However, Nakano stepped forward, signalling for little Suzume to lower her blade.

"Listen," The girl challenging the Queens began, repeating that word for what felt like the 1000th time. "I'm not here for a serious fight, I just want your friend to stop with her insistent lies. If she apologizes then that will be the end of all this."

"Ohohoho!" Edie scoffed with a short laugh at just how arrogant and ignorant this little slug was. Her? Apologize? After stating the truth and being drenched in complimentary tap water for it?

"You want me to apologize? I think you should step off your high horse. Look at you! Look at this!" 

Edie tugged at her skirt, feeling the fabric with a look of disgust.

"You common whores are just revolting, always hungry for man-meat. I was simply educating my young... apprentice on the sorts of danger out there. You've got enemy villages, you've got corrupt villians, you've got demi-gods and then you've got Man-Stealers."

Cold water has an effect of breasts and that effect was soon becoming clear. Edie wasn't quite aware what was, or rather had happened, but the onlookers certainly were. Right now, Edie was looking more like the common whore than Man-Stealer. 

Yes, Edie had just dubbed this poor girl Man-Stealer.

"I suggest you apologize to me for soaking me and give me the money for a new blouse. This is Sunagakure fabric! 10,000 Ryo just for one shirt! I hope you're not as poor as you dress otherwise that will be very unfortunate for you. The Nakano family hold a certain power in Konohagakure, and Natsu Nakano doesn't take kindly to his daughter being humiliated like this!"

Truth be told, Natsu Nakano couldn't give a damn these days. He had come to the conclusion that Edie brought most, no, all of the negative attention on to herself and so he stopped caring for the incidents she got involved in. In fact, as of recent times he's been making an effort to distance himself from her to protect the international Nakano brand.

Then again, Edie had already sold the idea that she was a grand ambassador to naive little Suzume. The same can be done for Man-Stealer. 

It was all about power. You don't have to exhibit power to have power. Any cold war will prove that to you.

​


----------



## Kei (Apr 12, 2014)

_[Hatchling]
[Part Five]​_
They took a train to their destination and sat in silence. Even when Zyana tried to make conversation he would just brush her off. He seemed so deep in thought and Zyana felt so rude, that she ended up being silent too. Many people gave them odd looks because they dressed nearly the same, the only difference was that Zyana didn?t have the coat, but with her chest wrapped tight the only thing that made her look like a girl was her long hair that she pulled into a pony tail. She felt really proud that one moment when she was standing side by side with him. Her heart almost threatens to pop just knowing that they were leaving together?. 

?Zyana?? Emiya called out to her, Zyana jumped a bit and turned her head from the train window, the scenery was blurring together that Zyana felt herself not thinking. 

She widen up her eyes to know that she had heard his calls, ?Rundown??

She sat up in her seat, ?We are going to a village a few miles away from Suna, and the name of the village is called Spring, an uncreative name which is because of their popular hot springs.?

?Your opinion on what you feel about the name is not needed??

Zyana smiled weakly, well at least he commented, ?To continue on from where I left off, our prey is going to be at the Raito Inn, the most popular and expensive inn in the village. People from all over come to this place, but today the Inn is especially reserved for Akio.  Anyone that he does not invite isn?t allowed inside, so it?s safe to assume that there are guards posted all the way around the place to enforce said rule.?

He didn?t say anything else, so she guessed she got it right. She looked back outside the window, the last time she was on a train it was from the small port island that they landed on all the way to Fuzen. Zyana didn?t really think much at the time, but she notice how different it was from the island. So many buildings and cities passed through the time that it took them to get to Fuzen.  If Zyana thought of a word that closely resembled the way she felt at that time, it would have been dazzling?

?Zyana?? He called out to her again and she turned to him once more, ?Are you scared??

She was taken aback by that question, ?Are you scared??

?Yes?.?

She answered without hesitation, ?I?m scared, but I don?t want to think about it. I?m scared of dying, of not being able to kill the target, and I?m scared that I might fail. There are so many things going inside my chest that it hurts. I don?t want to be scared?I just want to do well??

?You will?.Because I taught you??

Zyana looked up at him, ?I believe in your power?I believe in what you can do, so don?t be scared, because I will?I will protect you??

Zyana refuse to choke up, but those words wrapped her as if it was a blanket. He saw her power and because of that he believed in her. Those words hit her harder than a ton of bricks, but she was happy! She was truthfully happy. Zyana gripped her pants tightly as she looked down. She couldn?t cry not now when he only just praised her, and they were on a mission, she wasn?t allowed to cry.

She felt a hand on her head, a warm hand from an unexpectedly cold person. A hand that just by doing that erased all the fear in her heart. Nothing mattered for that one moment when that hand was on her head.

??I won?t fail?I promise I won?t fail??

?I know you won?t.?


----------



## Olivia (Apr 12, 2014)

*Kirisaki Shinkō*
*The Three Blondes - Part IV

* The girl started to laugh aragantly. But taking one look at her proved why she could do this. instead of being the victem, I was now the aggressor. If I had taken more time to think about my actions then maybe this situation would have turned out better. She made a clear point that I should be the one to apologize, and I did sincerely feel bad about my actions, as she could now get a cold.

But then her accusations started once again. Calling me a whore, saying that I crave man-mean, and calling me a villain of all things. Sure in this situation I may be her opposite, her antagonist, but in the reality of things I was no where near a villain. 

I looked away with an embarrassed look on my face, not wanting to stare at her see-through blouse any longer. It was my fault that this had happened in the first place, mainly because I let her get in my head. But maybe that's what she wanted - to mess with my mind, and that's what she got. 

But then she made a retort on something that was completely foreign to me. I should pay for her blouse? Rediculous. I wouldn't pay for clothes myself - I'd rather go naked. There's no use in buying clothes that expensive, especially since they won't follow you to the grave. Then she made a comment about my wealth status. Granted I didn't have very much money (and not enough to cover her blouse) I didn't mind at all. As I said, possessions don't mean a whole lot of value to me, so that's why I can't understand the value of this request.

I took a deep breath. I knew something was going to come out of this, but I had no other choice. It was either this or I get into conflict with little miss samurai. I reluctantly went on my knees and bowed my head. I tried to look as apologetic as possible while requesting:

"Sorry, I do not possesse the sufficient funds to aid you in obtaining a new blouse. However if drying it does not suffice, then I'll..."

I gulped. I wasn't prepared to make this commitment.

"I'll do whatever you want until it fulfills the same amount of patronage as buying you a new blouse."

I tried to keep my best manners, even after this bitch had called me a man-stealer, a whore, and a villain. I decided now was the time to be the better women in this conflict.  
​


----------



## Cjones (Apr 12, 2014)

*Masami/Konoha/Senju Household*

_Masami: Family_

In a lavishly decorated room filled to the brim with items of pink and white, the young girl often referred to as the Senju princess, Masami, sat at her desk with her hands buried into arms adorned with snow white gloves. An inaudible sigh left her lips as her mind continue to think over everything that had transpired at the Nakano household just a few hours before she made it home. The entire thing was a complete mess. That entire house was an empty cup that was soon filled and quickly over flowed into a waterfall of drama. To make matters worse they had been pretty much thrown out after Marietta decided to ring Mr. Nakano?s bell. 

?Where did you go Hisa?? She said again before sitting up.

Before coming home Masami had paid a visit to the Fujibayashi home, but only Minori was there. She had come to tell him everything that had happened and apologize for possibly talking too much. Though to add onto her worry from the earlier incident he not only wasn?t there, but his aunt didn?t know where he had gone off to either. This wasn?t the first time he had pulled such a disappearing act, but now it was happen a lot more frequently, so she was beginning to worry. 

?Masami-kun, dinner?s ready.? A female voice called from down below. 

Masami eyes downcast, her expression slightly colder than before. 

?I?m?coming?? She responded weakly. The young girl, sighing once again, roused herself up off the chair and exited the door. It was time for the ?Family dinner? so to speak, but there was never anything familial about this daily occurrence in the slightest.

Not if her cousin had anything to do about it. 

_Dinner table?_
Three bodies sat around the homely square shaped dinner table. Nothing, but the occasionally sound of chewing or the moving of utensils was the only bit a chatter that occurred in this absolute silence. The chair she sat in was unnaturally cold underneath her, and the food, which steam rose off of, was the exact same to her, cold. This was the atmosphere of the dinner typically, icy, and all because of one particular individual. 

?How were things today with your little boyfriend and you Masami?? The older woman at the table spoke sweetly. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Akemi Senju




The woman?s features, while fierce, were filled with a gentleness that directly contrasted with the image that her look portrayed. Her eyes soft as a smile stretched across her face while looking down to the young girl on her right. The young girl, as well as the boy beside her, had been quiet the entire time, so this was her way of trying to lighten the mood a bit. Caught off guard Masami coughed and stuttered as her utensil hit her plate with a metallic thud.

?Uh, ah, Hisa i-is not my boyfriend.? Masami stuttered, completely red in the face, causing a roar laughter from the older woman at her niece?s expense.

?No need to be all flustered, ya know? I mean he?s got the three Cs down; Charismatic, charming and damn cute. If I was your age I?d have that boy so spr-?Akemi was practically swoon over the boy before a bright red Masami interjected.

?Oba-san it?s very uncouth of a lady to speak of another?s companion in such a way.? Her face completely flushed with embarrassment as she resumed eating to fight off the redness in her cheeks. Which only cause another roar of laughter to erupt from the older woman. How shameful it was to hear her talk about a boy that she?s twice the age of, her friend, in such a manner. That was completely unladylike like as far as Masami was concerned. 

_?How dare she talk about my Hisa like that??_ That passing thought was enough for her to pause for only a moment, she stopped cold, as she thought back to what she just said.

_?My?Hisa??_ She pondered. 

?Mother, I?d appreciate if you stop playing into its little game so much.? A male?s voice chalk full of that teenage boy attitude finally spoke up from his extended silence. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Katashi Senju




The little bit of life that was brought to the table by Akemi was quickly sucked out the window and gone once her son finally spoke up. His red eyes were unnaturally scathing as he peered across the table at his cousin. Small, that how she felt right now under his gaze, disgusted and hate filled was his gaze. He didn?t have to speak, his body said it all to her as it normally did around this time. There was a bit of wonder as to why he had yet to say anything the entire night, only letting his ice cold demeanor fill the room. It was even colder now, to think so one so young could have a presence that would make seem as if he could change the very temperature in the room. 

Well, that how it was when it came to Masami anyway. 

?We?ve already taken it in and treat it as if it were our own, but mother, why do you still see the need to play this game? I?d truly appreciate if you?d stop feeding into its fantasy.? He continued. It was almost like Masami wasn?t even in the room. 

???.? 

*SMACK*

His cheek was stained red, a bit of blood trickled from off it. Befuddlement filled his eyes that were wide open in shock. Bringing hand to cheek he touched it and flinched at its tenderness. Before his eyes trailed up to meet those of his mother, a look of utter vexation upon her face and her entire arm outstretched. A nice firm backhand from mother to son. A very physical display of displeasure with her offspring behavior. 

?Don?t you *dare* speak to Masami like that in my presence again Katashi. *Do you understand me*?? Her voice orotund as she spoke. Her eyes never leaving off her. 

?She is one of our own, you know? We not only share the same family name, but the blood that runs through our entire body. Now apologize.? Her voice grew lower as she demanded for his immediate apology. The shock from having his own mother slapping him had worn off as he stood up from the table, his face hidden in his ruffled style hair before finally speaking in a low clear voice.

?I?apologize.? Once the words were spoke from his mouth, he excused himself from the table, and began his way up stairs. Masami kept her head down, but only a passing glance was enough for her to see the pent up fury that was end his eyes as he passed her by. It was enough to make her heart sink deep into her stomach as he own long bangs fell down the sides of her temple, covering her face as well. She was used to hiding it with her body, but her lower lip was trembling. 

_?Is?being like this such a bad thing? Does he really hate me so much? Maybe it would?ve been better if I had died that day that he saved me??_ Those were some of the thoughts racing through her mind as she clenched the bottom of her top as if it was a lifeline. A soft touch, Akemi?s, gentle rubbed her back as she began to sniffle just a bit. 

?No matter what, I-I can?t cry. A-a lady doesn?t show her tears in front of others.? Masami repeated over and over inside her mind, trying to calm herself.

_?Hisashi??_​


----------



## Kei (Apr 12, 2014)

_[Hatchling]
[Part Six]
_​
Once they got off the train it was already night. The stars weren?t dominating the night sky because the street light replaced them.  If Zyana wasn?t concentrated on the mission at hand, she would be completely engrossed by the small village. Red and golden trimming dominated every building, beautiful women were trying to usher people into their establishment, and men yelled loudly at the top of their lungs to get others to their vending. She would have wanted to go to each and every vendor, to play their games and eat their food.  She would have danced the whole night away if she had the chance, but she would never get that chance?

She?ll never know how to feel carefree, after tonight her name will be listed in the name of hired hands as Emiya?s student.  Zyana knew it in her heart, this wasn?t just a simple test, it was literally an initiation, to the way of the hired hand, and if she failed she would probably never get a second chance. She had to succeed in this mission. It was the only thing that she could see herself doing, to be able to walk with Emiya, not as a student, but as a partner.  Not only that, but she?ll be able to get closer to her dream, no not a dream, but her ideal self.

As they walked through the crowded streets, there was something off, and Zyana instantly knew that it was her target location. Guard dominated the entrance way, all of them ninjas probably hired to do it for one night, some looked scary and others looked down right bored. That place just by them standing there made it look so important as if it was a club.

Zyana felt herself frown, ??.Secretive much??

?Makes it better for us??

Zyana turned to Emiya and he looked down on her, ??This mission is going to be perfect for a beginner like you??

In short it?s so easy for him that he finds it so troublesome that he?ll leave it all up to her.  Zyana couldn?t believe her teacher was just so lazy, but she followed his footsteps when he began to walk again. She followed him all the way to an alley, the village was so populated that going into an alley was practically just that.  There was no need to hide ones presences, people were too wrapped up in their own lives to even think about two people going off into an alley together.

Once in the alley they stopped and Emiya motioned her over to him, she didn?t ask why but she got closer to him. Locking one of his arms around her hips, he jumped up into the air as if it was nothing as all. They landed on a building six building down from their target area, when he released her, and he opened up his jacket revealing six different types of guns?

?Here take this one?? He passed her one, and she took it and put it in the back of her pants, ?Looks like I was right??

Zyana looked towards the target inn, and it was a Chinese style inn, so it had no roofs.  This meant that she could get on top of the roof without alerting the guards below.

She turned back towards Emiya and he had a black collar around his neck and an ear piece in one of his ears. He gave her one and she did the same, it fit snuggly around her neck, and if it wasn?t used for mission purposes, she would have loved to wear it as a fashion statement.  Zyana placed the ear piece in her ear before checking if it worked. Once everything was in order, Zyana began to stretch, she was going to do this alone, and she didn?t know if the stretching was the way she coped with being highly anxious.

?Whenever you feel like it too much just check in and I?ll take care of the rest.? Emiya said, and Zyana nodded. This wasn?t a time where she could joke and say that she could do it all by herself, she didn?t know, but she had to try.

?Once you finish the job and laid all the bombs, tell me once you are out. So good luck??

Zyana smiled, ?Thank you??


----------



## Chronos (Apr 12, 2014)

*Ivery, Rosuto l Genin l LT*



blacklusterseph004 said:


> "Let's go."



The precision of it all was almost astonishing. Much like a well oiled machined, it seemed the Anbu were more coordinated than what he'h heard. However this was a sect of shinobi in a league of their own. Rosuto simply listened as he was handed a map, gripping to it while the wind rustled it, trying to pin point their next location, he gave a quick glance at the map, as he headed out alongside he newly acquired teammate. Hiding the map under the cloak and gripped by the strap of his pouch, they made their way through the thunderous weather, while honing their feet to the area, muddy terrain, and slippery slides, without much hesitation or fear building in their core, although to be honest, it was much so that Rosuto was feeling anxious. The weather did not seem to settle, in fact the very ordeal might cause a landslide, if not as a worst case scenario they might have to deal with mother nature herself. 

Upon moving through the terrain, with flurry and flair, Rosuto used the sole of his feet to imbued them with chakra, the water wouldn't bother his movement and he would stick to the surface of whatever he's stepping on. Holding the headband that covered his right eyes as to not exposed the secret that held behind he turned towards the Anbu and spoke. 

"I'm a bit in the dark about the entire situation. Explain to me what is the purpose about moving our location? Has the other team been assigned a new directive, or have the experienced trouble? Are we to stand guard at this newly assigned location?"


----------



## Bringer (Apr 12, 2014)

*Shurui Yamanaka*

She slightly nodded as she got her teammates approval, and then proceeded with the technique. Shurui knew using a technique like this held many risks. For one the technique wasn't particularly fast. Sure the speed could be improved on, but at this stage of the Yamanaka life it could be easily dodged by a prepared opponent. Secondly the technique moved in a straight line, so it required for the target to be stationary. Thirdly this technique didn't hold much advantages due to the fact that whatever damage befalls the person who is possessed also befalls the body of the user.

However seeing as the man was simply sitting down laughing with the other bandit, it would appear as Shurui could use this technique with no apparent risks. As she fired off the technique, her body fell unconscious, and the young kunoichi was now in the body of the other man. His laughter came to a sudden halt. She was actually pretty nervous, sure the other bandit won't suspect his partner to be possessed by a fourteen year old girl, but if she were to display any strange behavior that may give hints that something is wrong.

Luckily Aoshi made a brilliant distraction. Snow began to fall from the sky, and in awe the other man looked up in the air shocked. "Check this out... It's snowing... In the desert."

Suddenly Shurui, who was currently in the other man's body pounced. "Sorry!" She yelled as she forced her weight on top of the man. The smaller of the two began cursing and questioning his teammate, but his teammate wasn't there. It was only Shurui. As the two wrestled Shurui managed to flip the man over and restrict his arms with the strength of the man she possessed"N-Now Aoshi!" This sounded bizarre coming out of a body with a deep voice and rugged appearance.


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 12, 2014)

*Uchiha Akaya*

_Leaf-head IX_

*Hisashi Fujibayashi*​
Akaya stayed without saying anything as the green-haired boy was finishing with the treatment. It was not his style to let others help him, much less allow others to take care of him but if he wanted to at least reach his old and rotting house, he had to swallow up any complains that he may have and allow the young shinobi to help him with his wounds. Once Hisashi finished bandaging his arms, Akaya stared intently at himself; his two arms were bandaged and his eyepatch was changed. Probably he would be able to use his left arm and eye properly in the next couple of days but the right arm would take another day at least to heal completely with Nibi?s help. At least it wouldn?t take many days like with the left.

“Hisashi Fujibayashi. And you don’t have to thank me for fixing that ass up after it got kicked. It’s my job after all.” Akaya stared at Fujibayashi. The way he introduced himself made the Uchiha to understand a couple of things. Number one, the boy was an idiot, there was no other way to describe it in his own words though the fact that everyone were idiots for the jinchuuriki probably wasn?t the best reference to judge people. The second, he was a better person than what he let the others see although he didn?t like the way the medic-nin prospect phrased that sentence. Ignoring the boy as he called him_Neko-sama_ again, Akaya actually heard what he said  about not being comfortable around that place for a long time. Maybe that was the reason for him to be there? of course putting aside the fact that Manami dragged him into the compound.

“I noticed the cold shoulder you tend to get from a lot of folks in here, and from what the princess told me, I take it you’re all alone in this mess? ”is what Hisashi asked. For an instant the Uchiha?s body got all tense, but after a moment of meditaton he reached the conclusion that there was no reason to keep being an ass with the person who just helped him. Fixing his gray and empty stare on the lad, the host of the Nibi spoke"Something like that...People is just stupid, that?s all." is what Akaya said. Even though he wouldn?t mind answering some things, it was not like he woudl say every single detail, obviously his status as a human sacrifice would be hidden.

"They all have their own opinions. Some of them, like Ryoga-sama, can only see a weapon, a guardian and nothing else. Some others can only see an animal baring his fangs at the slightest provocation and the rest only expect me to not get near. In this place I am not Uchiha Akaya, I am 'Devil Ak-chan' or some stupid nickname those brats gave me."Akaya explained, looking into space."Of course, the rest of fools our age and younger doesn?t know shit but they treat me equally bad due to the attitudes of their families. "Akaya?s tale was pretty common, he wasn?t the first and wouldn?t be the last to go through a situation like that, yet the origin of that situation should remain secret.

"I guess you could say I am the Black Sheep of the family."standing up, Akaya walks over to the door of the dojo slowly and opens it so the air could enter and refresh the place. The sun was already falling and there were no traces of Manami who most likely was inside the house, waiting for Hisashi or for dinner."So what do you wanna do, leaf-head? You wanna stay for dinner or would like me to take ya home...as payment for helping me with the princess and my wounds. Soonaer or later I gotta go sleep anyway." the Uchiha aked without looking at him and waiting for the answer.


----------



## Kei (Apr 12, 2014)

_[Hatchling]
[Part Seven]​_
Zyana closed her eyes and let the cool air passed through her hair. The night was still young, so many things could go wrong, but she will take it upon herself that tonight will be perfect. Zyana took a deep breath from her nose, and allowed the air lift up her chest. Her body slowly began to relax. There was no sense of self anymore, when she opened her eyes there was the only the mission at hand and what she needed to do to get there.  This simple way of thinking eased her anxious soul, yes, if she thought like this than nothing is unobtainable…

Zyana reached into her shirt and pulled out needles, each one tightly tucked between her fingers.  Looking down there were two guards, both males who easily out tower her, and probably cripple her with their strength. Her tiny body would easily snap into two if they got a hold of her. 

However she wasn’t going to allow that to happen, Zyana took a step, she was only an inch a way from falling off the roof but that didn’t scare her. Nothing scared her… She was prepared for anything…

Zyana took another step and let herself fall off the edge of the roof, the wind brushed passed her so roughly that she couldn’t hear anything that they were saying below. 

She threw the first three needles that were in her right. The first man fell down with needles sticking out of the back of his neck. The second man didn’t have time to react, his throat had met the end of her other three needles. When she landed, she had landed straight on the first man’s neck forcing down the needles even deeper. The gargling noise that erupted from his mouth was almost inhuman, but she stepped off with one foot and applied pressure with the other. His gargling noises died down after a few second, blood had pooled on the ground below.

Zyana turned her attention her attention to the man that was on the ground. He dared not to open his mouth. The needles she threw in his throat were deep enough to make any type of noise seem painful. He was struggling on the ground but as soon as he got one out, Zyana just picked it back up. Straddling his hips, Zyana covered his mouth and stared into his eyes plunging the needle in her hand deeper within his throat.

He stared into her lifeless eyes and she stared right back. She waited as first anger and then fear passed through his eyes before he coughed up blood. Zyana wiggled the needle around hoping to damage more of his throat and to make sure he was dead. He coughed up even more blood in her hand, but it was forced to pool in his mouth. Once his eyes rolled to the back of his head, Zyana got off of him and wiped the blood off…

Her eyes narrowed…

They were from Suna…

Would she be able to do the same things to Rosuto and Satoshi as she did these two men?  The two people who showed her kindness and consideration? The two people who talked with her as if she was a human being? And the person who she shared her first kiss with? Could she do it so easily like she ended these two strangers?

The answer came as if she was asking herself if she liked chocolate or not, and that answer was….

_Yes…​_
Zyana turned towards the door they were guarding, peeping inside the whole she saw that it was blocked. She placed her hand behind her back, inching for her gun as she banged on the door. 

“Yo what the hell is all the noise out there for?” The door began to open with each inch Zyana pulled out the gun Emiya gave her. 

When the door fully opened, Zyana rushed the man inside. Grabbing his hands she took him by surprise. Placing the gun below his neck she pulled the trigger and watched as the bullet tore from his chin all the way through his head.  Blood splattered on her face but she didn’t even wince.

“I’m in…” Zyana said as she let the body drop to the ground, she placed the gun in her pants again, “Three down, two guarding the outside, one guarding the inside, no one else is back here.”

“Good continue on…”

She didn’t care for cleaning her, that would have to wait till after the mission, because right now… Her only thought was murdering Akio Wiki…


----------



## Laix (Apr 13, 2014)

_Edie Nakano_

LIQUID TIME
_Edie's Guide to Man-Stealers_

Man-Stealer got on her knees and bowed her head. Edie's expression added salt to her wounded ego as she began to apologise somewhat gracefully. 

"Yes, go on, grovel to me!" She jeered, watching Man-Stealer murder her own pride. 

"Sorry, I do not posess the sufficient funds to aid you in obtaining a new blouse. However if drying it does not suffice, then I'll... I'll do whatever you want until it fulfills the same amount of patronage as buying you a new blouse."

Edie thought to herself for a moment. What could she do to her that would truly make her feel sorry for daring to scorn a Queen? Maybe juggling? Or joining Alisa as a personal maid? Perhaps giving them a bath? Or even making her dance for some guys! Hohohoho, this could be good! But, then she had an idea, one that could kill two birds with one stone.

"Suzume..." Edie turned to her little sister with a wicked smile. "What do you think Man-Stealer should do for us?"

Including Suzume in on this was a selfless as Edie was ever going to get.​


----------



## Sumon (Apr 13, 2014)

*Shinomori Aoshi*

As light snow began falling all over the oasis, causing the hippos to run away from the pool of water into the depths of the desert, the bandits got distracted by such crazy turn of weather. Shurui capitalized on this opportunity and possessed the bigger bandit, while Aoshi lied next to Shurui?s unconscious body in the bush, not too sure what to do next. The girl did not inform her partner of the effects of Yamanaka clan techniques, and the boy himself didn?t want to do anything reckless that could put the girl in danger. So he just watched the two bandits wrestle.

Suddenly, the bigger bandit shouted out Aoshi?s name after restraining the smaller bandit. _?That must be Shurui,?_ thought travelled through the boy?s mind, turning on the offensive instincts in his head. It was time to act on those instincts.

Aoshi leaned against light snow covered sand and jumped forward out of the bush with both hands behind his back. In mid air, he pulled a couple of ordinary ninja shurikens, one in each hand, that were attached to hardly visible but durable wire, and threw them at the direction of the bandits. Even though throwing velocity wasn?t the greatest, but the accuracy the shurikens were thrown with was superb, partly due to Aoshi being quite skilled with ninja tools and the other reason that his targets were in one place not moving.

?What are you doing? Are you crazy? Who?s Aoshi??? Damn, that snow must have twisted that stupid mind of yours!? The smaller bandit ranted at his friend in quick speech, until he saw the shurikens flying towards him. Then the smaller bandit realized it was no joke, as he turned his head and saw young man guiding the shurikens. ?What is the meaning of this???? He panicked with his eyes wide as hell.

Aoshi landed on his feet and, while gently moving his index fingers by which the wires ran, made the shurikens swirl around the bandits a few times. When it was enough, Aoshi threw a couple of kunais aimed at the shurikens? middle holes. The kunais successfully intercepted the shurikens, making them change the direction into the wooden heavy chest that lied nearby. The kunais pierced into the chest while flying through the holes of the shurikens, tightening the grip of the wire and causing for the bandits to rub one against another with their front part of the bodies. Aoshi tightly grabbed the other end of the wire and with both hands pulled it towards himself with all of his strength, tightening the restraints even more. The sharp wire slightly cut into the bandits? flesh, causing for the small one to release a sound: ?Ahh.?

?The meaning of this is that you are thieves and deserve to be convicted for that.? Aoshi said in confident voice while still holding one end of the wire while the other end was held by the shurikens and kunais stuck in the chest. Little did 3 other people around him know that Aoshi himself was a thief, stealing food in Amegakure to feed himself.


----------



## Bringer (Apr 13, 2014)

*Heikin Akimichi*

Just as Heikin thought he was moments away from being done for, his fact acting partner came to the rescue, throwing her pair of panties over the man's head, and then using that as a distraction as she got behind him and plunged her kunai deep in his back. For some odd reason both the pedofieler and Akai began to scream. Normally the Akimichi would make some sort of comment, something along the lines of "why the fuck are you screaming, are you possessed or some shit." However now was a serious matter.

Figuring that the creepy man was somehow harming Akai, he would have to take him out right here right now. After preforming the necessary handseals Heikin began to inflate, and then his limbs and head began to sink into his body. Finally he began rolling at a rapid speed, and that's when he crashed right into the man like a cannon ball. He continued to roll forward sending the man backwards, and the rolling continued as they went soaring off the rooftop, and back on the ground.

It wasn't over yet.

Heikin continued to roll, and the rolling was ceased until the cannonball that was the Akimichi crashed the man into the warehouse he was found in. There was no a huge boulder sized hole in the warehouse and dust and debris forming around the wall. As the smoke cleared Heikin walked out holding his stomach, and was visibly injured. "I did it, the man's dead!" He began to limp forward. "Come give me a victory hug!"


----------



## Bringer (Apr 13, 2014)

*Shurui Yamanaka*

Shurui, who was still currently in the man's body let out a quiet squeak as the wire dug into the bodies flesh. One thing the Yamanaka forgot to mention was that whatever damage that befalls the possessed body also befalls her. Although chances are no more risk would befall this body, she decided to release now that her job was done.

_"R-Release."_ The girl was then returned to her body, and then stood from behind the bush she was left at. Shurui began to rub the areas where the damage of the wires were transferred to her. Sure the injury wasn't anything serious, but it still hurt. As she stood she walked up to her teammate and the captured bandits. 

She noticed that the one she was possessed was completely confused on what had just happened. "F-Forgive me for possessing your body. I understand that it was an invasion of your privacy." The girl bowed before turning to Aoshi."S-So it appears that the mission was a success."


----------



## Vergil (Apr 13, 2014)

*Dante - Suna? More like Funa....wait no that's shit...*

Using Henge to turn into a sexy woman was certainly one way to get out of not having ID. Security wasn't really all that tight on this platform of the station anyways as the Konoha had good relationships with Suna. Once the pair got out of the station they were greeted with the tourist part of Suna. It was friendly and lively, with a bunch of stalls and tours. The sun was bright and incredibly hot, prompting Dante to take out his sunglasses, which added the bonus of hiding his white eyes. Dante's mind, though was still on the Henge - he had an important question,

"Hey, if you knew a shadow clone jutsu, then turned one of the shadow clones into a hot woman - would you do that hot woman?" Dante asked Goeman in all seriousness. "Not sure I would, cos apparently you remember everything the shadow clone does once it dispels. I don't want to remember getting fucked by myself.....that's....weird...." Dante continued.

"So now we're here, what do you wanna do? I was going to check out the girls but they are totally all covered up!" Dante looked dejected. Indeed, everyone was covered from head to toe in long garments, not letting even a little bit of skin pop out. "My dreams of girls in bikinis....ruined!"

There was a snort at Dante's melodrama by one of the people walking by, "Suna is a different place in the evening. This is family friendly, but as soon as the dark hits....then you'll see what Suna is all about."

Dante looked up at who was talking to him. A tanned, muscular man with tattoos and sunglasses and a bald head. "You look a little too young for that though."

"Ha! Too young? I've been drinking since I was 10 and have probably scored more than you too in the ladies department. Don't underestimate Konoha's youth!" Dante said with a half smile.

"Hmph. Konoha ain't worth shit - it's too legit. You got clubs and liquor and girls, but even your underground got rules. Besides, with one of your teams takin out most of the underground network in the Fire country, most of the fun stuff has come here.  You looking for some fun that ain't on the books, then Suna's the place. You just gotta know where to look, and don't get any ideas about me tellin you either." the tanned man said as he walked off.

"Ehehe - don't worry about it baldy - looking for things is my specialty." He said referring to his eyes behind the sunglasses. "So, what do you think? You comin with me tonight or are you just going to hang around at the hotel?"

*Mion - Hinowa*

Taberu dispatched the cicadas quickly....eating a few of them. She didn't know why but eating human flesh was fine, but eating bugs was just so....wrong.

Mion watched as she did so - a puff of smoke confirmed her suspicions - it was the cicada and their summoner was around the village someplace. She left Taberu with destroying the bulk of the bugs whilst Mion walked around the village a little more. She eventually came across a temple. Rather unassuming but something about it gave her the chills. Her. It gave _her _a chill. "Well....that's hardly a good sign." Mion muttered as she walked up the steps and opened the door.

Nothing much of note, other than a massive statue which looked like one of Buddha, yet had an eerie feel about it, especially on the face. The smile was creepy - like a pervert. The room wasn't large and could hold maybe 20 people in it. The room had the traditional Japanese paneling, all a cream sort of color with a floral pattern, however there was something off about it.

"3, 2,3,5. 3,2,3,5. 3,2,3,3?" Mion said counting the patterns of flowers on each panel. She went to the one which was off and inspected it closely, running her fingers along the side. A hinge. This was a door - there was probably an opening mechanism for it someplace and after a time of searching she found it behind the statue as a panel taht opened up to reveal a button. The door swung open and it revealed stairs going down into darkness. 

She didn't mind admitting to herself that it was distressing going into a dark basement in a creepy shrine on her own. She wondered if she should call for the others, but something told her not to. She ventured forth into the darkness.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Apr 13, 2014)

*Suzume|Genin|Konohagakure|Liquid Time*

*[Konohagakure, Fancy Restaurant]*​
[Nee-Chan VII, A Challenger Approaches IV!!]​
As if a vision of peace Edie pulled herself from her seat. A hand motions or Suzume to put her weapon away. The young pre-teen looked at her Nee-San, but ultimately she complies as she slid Muramasa back into his home. With a light click the blade was now at rest and Suzume took up position by Edie as she continued to talk down to Kirisaki. As the older blonde bombshell belittled the other blonde Suzume couldn't help but feel a little for her. She was an honorable Samurai and not used to people talking this way to others. It stung her, so it must have been even more heart wrenching for the girl on the receiving end of the harsh tongue lashing. There were so many ways this could go bad in Suzume's mind but she steeled her expression left it as blank as she could as she allowed her hand to always be on the ready if Kirisaki were to go on the attack.

But, and to Suzume's surprise, what happened was the opposite. The woman became submissive as she dropped to her knees and bowed her head. Her golden blonde locks swept the floor as she knelt. Suzume could see her spine as her skin grew taught under he clothing, this was a showing of utmost respect. Then, after a moment of silence, an apology came and Suzume was instantly at ease. Her demanding posture relaxed as she allowed her hand to fall back to her side. Kirisaki had seemed to defuse the situation and the young girl was more than willing to forgive and forget the transgression against Edie. But, her Nee-San decided that she wasn't so easily sated. 

Suzume could see the gears turning in Edie's head. It was almost a scary sight to see someone take such joy in this type of treatment of others. Truthfully she'd only seen this a handful of times in her life and that was all in her few visits to the Lord Daimyo's sprawling manor. Thoughts of that place are quickly dropped as Edie finally again spoke,  

"Suzume..." Edie turned to her little sister with a wicked smile. "What do you think Man-Stealer should do for us?" 

Suzume's eyes widen and despite her attempts to control the shocked look that crossed her face she drew a blank. This was spur of the moment. She quickly recovers though and pulls a hand to her face to cover the redness that accompanied her embarrassment. Now this did go against her beliefs as a Samurai. She subjecting people to this sort of thing wasn't what a noble soul did. But at the same time she wanted Edie's approval. She couldn't explain it herself. But she wanted the older blonde to be proud of her. So she went to work on a punishment for Kirisaki, though in her young mind the apology was enough to sate her. 

That is when a godsend came, it just so happened that as they spoke their waitress brought their food. Suzume locked eyes with the woman and suddenly she remembered something that the Lord Daimyo's wife had done for her.  You can leave your apron with us" is ordered. The cute red head paued but the look that Suzume had in her eyes shut all rejection of the order down. Taking her things she leaves it folded neatly on the table. Suzume then turns to Edie with a smile,  "Why not have her feed Nee-San." ~


----------



## Chronos (Apr 13, 2014)

*Ivery, Rosuto l Hide and Seek*















_"Ever played hide and seek?
It's all fun and games until someone ends up lost..."_
​
There's not a single king who's never shed a tear for his mistakes. There's something about it all that just happens to bring a smile on his lip, while sitting knees as platforms for the arms as slight chuckles escaped his breath, within the wooden structure whom's ceiling above was torn and exposed to the moonlit gleam. Certainty there was in his sentimental figure, something that had already shattered. While his right hand held half-mindlessly a locket of gold that dangled on his arm long enough to have already become a hassle. But he hadn't released simply because it wasn't necessary. There was, in his hand, a memento of failure, and of course, why not simply laugh. His Sharingan gleaming under the radiant light of space, while the eerie silence that engrossed the surroundings was simply fulled by empty laughter, broken through crackles and pauses of gasps and rapid tears falling. Eyes exposed as he witnessed the distance of a bloody surface, while a youthful girl stood there a smile on her lips, while the primly white dress she wore had been stained with the color of dark crimson.

And honestly, there was something beautiful about the serenity in such morbid chaos. Something about the beauty of her eyes, something about her aura that was simply silent was sustained upon a small compartment. Like a lily on a grave. And those crackling laughter simply wrought by an insecurity of his own reality, there wasn't a purpose anymore, there was simply failure. There comes a moment when you realize that maybe, simply maybe saving lives is not what you were meant to do. And while the chill of night crawled on his wounded flesh... something held comfort among such embrace. Which brought his laughter to up, still those tear that fell. 

The right eye, while it's brilliant, radiant, luminescent crimson enveloped a sort of dark translucent gleam, evoked by a sentiment of... nothing. Such emptiness actually felt somewhat frightful. 

"Hey. Remember that promise we made? Yeah, the one that I didn't keep. Well, I'm sorry... I really did try. Could you forgive me? Nah, I don't think you would, right? It's my bad after all. I was the immature kid who couldn't read things well enough... right?" 

There was small laughter enveloped in those words, but much like Pierrot, upon such blatant attempt at laughter there was a world that had already crumbled and vanished. He had always tried his best, probably more than so.

"It take a while, you know? To get over things. Maybe it's because I'm not really one blessed with skill, or talent really. Just a... big mess. And I actually had the audacity to think that I'm an adult? Hey... are you listening to me?"

Soon, laughter became dull, and his crackles and tear halted, while the silhouette of darkness began veil his mien. Extending the arm towards the distance he said:

"Why don't you answer? Aren't you gonna tell me stand up and stop crying? To grow up and be a man? Are you really gonna do this to me? Are you really, really gonna make me relive this eternally? Hahah... Aren't you cruel. That's not fair. I never did anything to you, sweetheart. I tried my best, really I did. It's not my fault I couldn't meet your expectations, but hell... Maybe if I did I would at least accomplish this mission. But, I don't know." 

Teeth clenched under some stressed building up from the pinnacle of his core. His mind began to remember once again, began to think once again. Began to evaluate itself.

"Indeed. I suppose it's all my fault. Child brilliant innocence indeed. I'm sorry I couldn't help you. I really am, I..."

His voice stopped, while he lifted himself and paced, his foot dragging itself through the bloodied floor, while the placed his hand on her cheek, caressing it such s loving touch.

"So young and yet..."

_Fortune values he who's not exempt to death. If you wish to see the future, then please accept my terms. You have failed, and I'll have you relieve this and every failure, for the rest of your life._


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 13, 2014)

*Zell Kazama
Same Shit Different Toilet*

A day of futility? the entire night Zell sat up thinking about the oscillation of his day, from the dreadful first impression, to the hot springs YORSO debacle, and the teeth clenchingly awkward dinner. They hadn?t even gotten to the mission? Zell tossed and turned unable to get himself into a proper sleep cycle. A process that takes the average person fourteen minutes took him probably four and before he knew it the rays of sunlight licked at his face. A yawn, a stretch, and the cracking of bones were heard as he got himself up for the day?s task. He got up groggily and grabbed his coat; there was no point in showering for girls he had no chance with. Zell had read the flow and it was to get this mission done and get another brass ring. Looking around he was the first one up it seemed, as he went to check out of the inn. 

?Hey, I just wanted to return my room key and see if any of the woman I came in with had checked out yet?? He was sure that he was the only one up thus far but it didn?t hurt to double check and make sure, especially considering he was going to be sitting around waiting.

?One of the girls woke up and went out a half hour or so before.?

Almost as if on cue he turned his head to the entrance to see Asami already up and about. Looking up at the clock it was still the AM and judging by her lack of apparent malaise she had been up for quite a bit. It struck him as sort of odd that she didn?t take the time to get all of them up and she went out on her own. Come to think of it Zell wasn?t exactly sure where this gentleman?s bunny club was.

?Morning.?

Asami didn?t respond right away as she had seemed to be in deep thought and upon Zell repeating himself she just unleashed two burning beams of light from her eyes. It was the kind of look you give when you?re actually trying to incinerate the recipient, but Zell didn?t really pay her any heed. It was obvious they didn?t like each other but they had to work together.

?So where is this club we?re suppose to go to, I don?t think you said??

?Between the nosebleeds, the loud breathed, drooling, puppy dog routine, and the general ineptitude when it comes to being around the fairer sex I don?t think you would know if I did say the location.?

She didn?t even look at him at this point, giving off the impression he was lower than dirt with her lordly disposition. This caused Zell to furrow his brow but alas he bit his tongue, this was mission day and he needed to just bury his feeling about how much of a bitch Asami was.

?It?s called Tanzaku town. Try to hear me over the loudness of your deep breathing awkward pup. T-A-N-Z-A-K-U Town.?

"Could you not spell town, which is why you said it instead of spelling it?" Zell deadpanned as Asami's hand drifted to the sword at her side, she had it with this kid, it was time to put the hurt on him...

?Morning everyone.?

They both turned to see Ryoko walking up to them, this sudden intrusion forced Asami to completely slacken the grip she formed on her sword hilt. Ryoko definitely seemed like a morning person. Zell didn?t even know it was possible to look how these women looked in the morning. He wasn?t even sure he remembered to brush his teeth. 

?Morning,? so I guess we?re just waiting on Edie? I?ll be right back in that case??

With that he snuck off to try to freshen up a bit more, aware it wasn?t a beauty pageant but too embarrassed to have stinky breath with the gaggle of girls he found himself with. He'd turn up right after Edie had made her presence known so they could start the trek to Tanzaku Town.​


----------



## Sumon (Apr 13, 2014)

*Shinomori Aoshi*

?George, why are you touching me? Why is it snowing?? The bigger bandit, all confused and looking around, asked his partner, hardly feeling much pain from the wire whatsoever due to thick skin. 

?Lennie! You back! We have been attacked for no reason. You were even possessed by that malicious girl, and the boy over there tied us up!? The smaller bandit answered, denying all the blame that was put on them, and trying to paint the ninjas as some kind of cruel aggressors in the process. 

?That chest you have near you... You stole it. No need to act all innocent when the evidence is visible in front of our eyes.? Aoshi told the bandits loudly, while pulling the wire tightly. It slightly cut his hands, making a little bit of blood drip on perfectly white snow on the ground.

As there was no more need for distractions, Aoshi released Kousetsu no Jutsu, stopping the snowfall and causing colourful clouds to disperse. The air became warm once again, and sun started heating a low amount of snow that was on the ground.

Aoshi turned his head at Shurui and said silently in regards to the mission?s end. ?I?m not so sure it?s over yet.? The boy tried to maintain the restraints on the bandits, but the bigger bandit?s squirms were making it harder, while the kunais that together with shurikens were holding the other end of the wire began moving out of place slightly, because they weren?t thrown with much power. 

?We didn?t steal that chest! It was left to me by my dear pop-pop, God rest his soul.? The smaller bandit tried to move the ninjas, still denying the accusations. 

?But George, didn?t we really steal it from that big sand village?? Still confused, the bigger bandit questioned his partner?s words, confessing to the crime in the meantime.

?Damn it, Lennie. Don?t talk unless I tell you to!? The smaller bandit mumbled to Lennie?s ear, and turned his head back to the ninjas again. In sad tone and puppy eyes, he continued: ?You see youngsters my friend over here has hit his head pretty hard when he was your age. That?s why he doesn?t orientate himself too well.?

?I hit it really hard.? Lennie confirmed with sad voice, while rubbing his itchy nose against the top of George?s head.

?See? He?s just heard a fancy new word and decided to use it without knowing its meaning. So really, we are no thieves....? George paused for a second as a new idea came to the bald head of his: ?You know what? We want no trouble. Just take the chest and let us go. I didn't really like my grandpa. I won't be mad. Lennie won't be too! Just please, don't hurt us.?

"I won't!" Lennie assured.

The bandits were quite a pair. One was the brains while the other was the muscles. The brains? name was George. Physically weak but quick-witted man, he was Lennie?s guardian and best friend. Lennie was the muscles of the duo. He was mentally retarded and would often forget things. That?s why he always travelled with his companion ? George. And despite being physically strong, Lennie was good hearted man and meant no harm to anyone. His favourite thing to do was tending rabbits.


----------



## Kei (Apr 13, 2014)

_[Hatchling]
[Part Eight]​_
She had placed the bodies inside, so if this place was going to burn, have the extra bodies? burn with it.  Zyana looked at herself after moving the last body inside. Blood covered her from head to toe. The blood of people who did her no harm or wished upon her no ill will, men who probably just was trying to make a living. She gripped her hands into a tight fist. This was what it mean to kill, to take someone life. Zyana only killed one person in her whole life and that was her mother, but killing her and killing them were two completely different things. That came with different feelings, looking down at the bodies, where she felt so many emotions towards her mother? She only felt pity towards them?

She wondered did Emiya feel the same way. Did Satoshi and Rosuto feel the same way as well? Could they do the same thing to her if she was on the opposite side? Zyana began to move, the only clear answer was yes.  Just as she was able to do those things to those men, they could do the same if not more, and just like she thought she could kill them, they could kill her. 

There was no such thing as friends in this world, only potential enemies? That was the logical way of thinking about it isn?t it??

Zyana stopped at an air vent that was above her to her right on the wall. Pulling out her kunai she unscrewed the air vent from the top, and caught it before it could swing all the way open. Gently placing it on the wall she looked around. No one was there, but the bodies, so there was only a matter of time before someone is going to be alerted to her presences. Zyana jumped in the vent, it was smaller than she thought it was but that didn?t stop her.  She closed the vent behind her and began to crawl?

?Zyana?? Emiya voice rung in her ear, ?I want to tell you something??

His voice was soothing in her ear. For a second she didn?t care she was in a tight space covered in blood. If everyone in the world became her enemy, she felt as though Emiya wouldn?t. He would help her and that thought alone calmed her. 

?I?m listening?? Zyana said moving gently through the vents

?It gets easier?? Zyana stopped for a second, but then she continued on moving, ?The killing, the blood, everything get easier.  Somewhere along the line everything starts to blur together. You stop thinking about those stupid things when you are on the battlefield.  You start thinking about how you are going to get out alive and how you are supposed to win the mission?Killing becomes natural??

Zyana stopped at one of the air vents she was above, another two guards. If she could take them out silently then she could walk in and surprise Akio. 

?Stabbing, shooting, tearing, punching, and anything else you can think of?.They become movements that is almost natural like breathing.? Zyana tighten her kunai as her body stiffen,  ?When you look at others?You don?t see people?You see potential body counts?.You realize no matter who they are, be they teacher, mother, father, or a political leader??

?They all die in the same manner??

Zyana broke through the vent and landed directly on the man on the left.  Though she didn?t kill him first, before the man on the right could react she stabbed him directly in the heart. She pushed the kunai so deep that she had to leave it in there. 

?And so do you??

Zyana turned her attention to the guy on the left, ?We can all die so easily, the wind can blow our hats away and next thing you know you got hit by a car chasing after the hat. The tiniest thing could kill us. Although, we still act as if we are higher than others??

She kicked the man while he was trying to get up. Getting on his back Zyana gripped the top of his head with one hand and the bottom of his chin with another.  Guessing what she was trying to do, the man crawled at her. He grabbed her shirt but Zyana grip on his face tighten. 

?Humans?Are just all foolish creatures??

Zyana with all the force she could muster pulled and opposite directions snapping the man?s neck?

?Including us?? She said standing at the door

?Yes?.Including us?.?


----------



## Chaos Theory (Apr 13, 2014)

*Zansatsu|Genin|Sunagakure*

*[???, Sunagakure]​*​
[Cradle to the Grave IV]​
_ -Ishi, Restaurant

People chat around tables unaware that death had come to pay a visit. It's skeletal hand now rest on the body guard that stood between his clients. Business was now being discussed. Just how much was one's loyalty worth? That was the question of dinner. See Eiji had come here to Ishi to recruit old money to the causes of the White. It was an underhanded tactic, but undermining economies was a way to politically assassinate factions. When you hemorrhaged money the whole economy suffered thus the people would start to get restless with the powers that be. Which opened up chances for not revolution but rather an opportunity to get like minded individual into power. Then the ball can roll to erode at the very base of the Black's foundation.

These talks though would get no further than ideals. As the door to the lobby closed behind the two guards that had left the last puts a hand in his tool kit. From it a single Kunai is pulled. The man's eyes widen as he feels his body act against his wishes. With a snap of his feet the man turns to his left, toward the man that had paid his bills for the last year and a half. The blade glistened in the light of the room as it fell into the man's collar bone. Deep crimson spilled onto Eiji's white shirt as the black blade is pulled up. With a jarring slam the Kunai is driven into his neck dimming the life in his eyes forever. He naught even got a scream of pain out before he died. 

People in shock can only watch as the blade is pulled with a toss from the man's throat and sent into the old woman's throat that sat across from Eiji's wife and as both bodies drop into their food the assassin rolls to his right. Pulling another Kunai he wraps the couple's young daughter, no more than seven, around the throat before slamming the blade down repeatedly into her young chest. Like an oni he twist her head like a bottle cap breaking the bones in several places before cart wheeling over the table kicking the dead old lady out of her seat. 

Such disrespect for one so young. His hand fires out catching the steak knife that was aimed at his chest and a salty grin crossed his face. He didn't know why he smiled. But he did as he twisted the old man's wrist. The loose flesh ripples as the bone underneath snapped and shattered. Pushing back he folds the old man's arm in on itself plunging the knife into his heart. Four people dead in as many seconds. By now the room was in chaos people screaming and shouting as tables are overturned. "Get Him!"  a man screams as Mrs. Ito pulls her daughter to the ground. She cradles the child in her arms with tears, she could do nothing as she watches her life's blood pool around them. The child gives one last labored breath before expiring as the body guard throws a chair at the small group of men that advanced on him. Above Satoshi watched with mild amusement as his fingers drummed across the tome he'd brought with him. A finder slides to the left across the leather bound volume and below the man pulls a small boy from his hiding spot under a table. 

Pushing forward he uses the child as a meat shield taking the knives that were once meant to kill the assassin. As he drops the boy's lifeless body he vanishes in the Body Flicker. Appearing to the left of the crowd that had gathered and he sets to work as he pulled Kunai from his tool belt. Men and women fell into heaps as he tossed and stabbed the weapons. One man lucks up and breaks through the danger wrapping around the man's legs. But his efforts are only rewarded as the assassin pulls him in. Wrapped in his knees now he us used to buffet the chair that was meant for the killer. Shaken he releases his hold on the assassin's legs. 

Twitching his fingers just lightly Satoshi orders the man's body to grab the injured man and with another sick twist the man's head bobs like a bobble head after his spine is splintered. Standing his meat puppet up, Satoshi focuses on a pregnant woman cowering in a corner. Forcing the man to draw a Kunai he stalks him toward her. "Masa?! What have you done?" the brothers had returned after people had started to run from the room. The grizzly scene shocked the two. One of the guards ran to Ms. Ito to see if she was okay. But she wasn't. Her daughter lay dead in her arms she looked to the man bawling hysterically. Pulling her into a hug he watches as his brother confronted the man they once trusted. 

"Put the weapon down Masa" is ordered with hands pushing air down as he tried to get the man to listen to reason. Satoshi moves his hand and makes the man drop the weapon. Which gives a false sense of hope. With a Flicker the man is next to the man he and his blood brother would once call brother. "What have you done?" is asked as the pregnant woman made a break for the exit. The brother's attention for just a split second focuses on her as she hits the door. Satoshi flicks both thumbs. Masa responds almost as quickly as he pulled another Kunai. The attack was quick, so quick that the other man didn't see it coming. All that was felt was a sharp pain under his jaw as the tip of the weapon is pushed through his throat and into his brain. Another man dead. 

"Koji!" the remaining brother yells as he watches his blood hit the ground like a bag of coal. With a Body Flicker he leaves Ms. Ito and assaults his brother's murderer. 

From above Satoshi watches the action. Moving a hand across the tome he once used as a prophet he moves Masa from the range of the deadly attack. He had to make this one look good. Three Kunai are shot in rapid fire succession as he takes three more bystanders out. The renaming body guard can only shake his head in disgust. "You're dead Masa. You'll pay with your blood for all this!" he shouts before dashing into a head long charge. Bored with it all now, Satoshi decides it was time to also end the charade. He'd killed enough people now, pulling a final Kunai he charges Masa toward the last brother. Kunai clash one another as the two bound around for their final passes. Masa falls into the trap set. A tag bomb explodes sending the puppet head over heels. Of course Satoshi saw it, he just needed a reason for the brother to get the killing blow in. 

A massive fire ball ends the fight, Masa was charred and decapitated at nearly the same time.  "..."

Releasing his hold on the body Satoshi stands without a word. He taps the tone before sliding his hands into his pockets. "Seems that the man on the corner was right Mr. Ito, Jashin's wrath came for you."_ 

*-Suna, Present*

The man uncrossed his arms and sat them on the table,  "That is a pretty convenient story in a few parts. Tell me, how did you luck up and have two guards walk away from their clients?"[color] is asked. Satoshi shrugged,  "Know you enemy. I studied the Ito family for two days." is replied. The man nodded, but that didn't totally satisfy him,  "Where did you learn that? As a Suna Ninja we are taught to infiltrate and kill. Not study a victim.",  "Lets just say I read it in a _Book_." is the half hearted reply. 

The man frowned,  "That being the case, it still doesn't explain why two guards walked from their post." Satoshi gave a grin at the comment,  "Prostitutes can be used for more than just fucking." ~


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 13, 2014)

*Shinkurou Kengo*

_Searching for a thundercloud II_​
Kumogakure no Sato, is the hidden village of the Land of Lightning and was founded by the First Raikage. As one of the Five Great Shinobi Countries, Kumogakure has a Kage as its leader known as the Raikage. The village is located in a range of tall mountains, and is literally hidden in the clouds. The Raikage works in a large blue structure built into the tallest mountain.Most shinobi of this village seem to have a natural affinity for Lightning Release nature transformation. Nintaijutsu, and kenjutsu are also promoted as preferred fighting styles in this village. The standard attire for the shinobi from this village consists of a long, grey top which gathers just at the waist to give a sash-like appearance, with a matching coloured bottom. Over this they wear white, one-strapped flak jackets and arm as well as shin-guards though it may change depending on the person.

Now, this is everything I learned during my one year training in that place. It?s been already a week since Raku and I departed towards the cloud village and let me tell ya...it?s been hell. First of all Raku wouldn?t stop pestering me everytime he head the chance about how I could be so distracted and weak when the person who trained me was such a renouned ninja. On the other hand,  bandits appearing here and there would usually end up ruining the mood. At least they were complete amateurs when it came to battling so I didn?t need my partner to assist me during the fights. Another annoying thing well, I almost died cause of poisoning; I curse the moment I saw that goddamn mushroom!

"So here it is?" was what my patner asked"Shin?" As I was lost in my thoughts, I kept walking until I suddenly bumped into someone. When I raised my head I was able to see a shinobi attire distinctive of the village we were supposed to arrive at. Dark skin and white hair. The man had a strange weapon with him.



"Can I help you with something, kid?"ugh...this guys is scary, hopefully he won?t pull on us one of those check up routines where weird people start to touch your whole body with the excuse that they must make sure you are not a dangerous person. I?ve been taking care of my body for many years, if it?s gonna happen, at least the one to touch me must be a wonderfoul woman!!

"Ah...this..eh"great, now my words can?t come out, my eyes are still fixed in that weapon of his. I have no freakin?idea of what sorta thing it is but I definitely wouldn?t like to prove being its target. Finally, seeing that I wasn?t able to articulate any understandable word, Raku came to my rescue as usual. "We?re looking for an acquaintance of us, could you tell us if Takashi Aosuki-sama is currently in the village?" the scarlet-eyed boy asked calmly.

"I see, so you?re the people Takashi-sama is waiting for. Tasuke, come here!" the shinobi of Kumo called for someone. Looking behind him, Raku and I were able to see a short silhouette approaching. Once the person arrived, we managed to see another dark skinned male, this time a boy of around ten years old. he had white hair and red eyes similar to my partner?s. The expression in his face was quite calm, to the point that it even annoyed me. Please kid, please don?t be like Raku!



"Kid, these two are Takashi-sama?s guests, could you lead the way for them?"without making any noise, the boy only nodded and started to walk into the village as the jounin of the entrance just waved goodbye to us.

"Isn?t this good? Seems like he is here, he even received your message about us coming."Raku said and I just sighed while following him. This only helped my depression to get bigger, I hoped he would be in a mission or something.


----------



## Laix (Apr 13, 2014)

_Edie Nakano_
FIRST ARC: MISSION

​When Edie awoke the next morning, Ryoko was gone. Her bed was neatly made and her bath robes were left neatly folded on top of her spare pillows. Not at all a morning person, the pretty princess dragged her feet to the en-suite bathroom where she quickly got dressed. 

Today was the day. They were right next to Tanzaku Town so would arrive within half an hour at most. The mission was finally going to get underway and Edie was more than excited. Finally, she could prove herself to all of those who doubted her as just a spoiled child. She knew she was powerful and didn't need to prove anything to herself.

_Or did she?_

Fifteen minutes later, Edie was ready, wearing the same clothes as yesterday although freshly washed. For a kunoichi who, by her own standards, had 'rushed' to get ready and had spent the night away from home in a mediocre inn looked radiant. Her skin had a healthy glow and her hair was silky and full of life. The expensive perfume she doused herself in smelt of seduction and temptation. Just being in her presence would intoxicate any unsuspecting male and fill females with envy and jealousy.

When she arrived at the entrance, she saw Asami and Ryoko waiting patiently. 

"Where's Zell? Is he late?" Edie grunted, folding her arms underneath her breasts.

Ryoko didn't say a word, she knew not to after yesterday. Nothing had changed in the hours they were asleep, which was bad as they were about to embark on a potentially dangerous mission that would require mutual trust. 

"He's coming," Asami pointed behind Edie at Zell who emerged from a room looking freshly clean. 

There was a tense atmosphere in the room thanks to the rivals. They refused to even glance at each other, speaking as if the other didn't exist. Their minds were rife with snide comments and bitchy remarks about the other however.

Unfortunately for Asami and Zell, things didn't look like they were going to change anytime soon.​


----------



## Olivia (Apr 13, 2014)

*Kirisaki Shinkō
The Three Blondes - Part V
*
The older blonde readingly accepted my offer, except she asked the little one to give me a punishment. My mind became flustered, but even though I was now blushing I did feel more at ease. I knew if I were to be ordered by any of them, I'd rather be ordered by the samurai. She seemed to perk with an acceptible idea, and brought it forth with no remorse.

Feed her? Well I suppose that act wasn't nearly as humilating as what the older one could make me do. But the fact that I had to do this in the first place was a bit rediculous, she started this entire mess, and just because I spilled water onto her dress. I looked over to the now apronless waitress and said:

"Well if you don't mind, can you bring us a bowl of soup?"

The waitress nodded and headed on her way. I stared at the apron and contemplated. Well, I had to play the part for at least now. Once this was all over I could just forget that this even happened. I grabbed the white apron and placed it over my nun garbs, which surprisingly matched. After tying all the ties I looked back to the girls.

Even though I've had limited interaction with them, I felt their presense was too big of an impact on my life, and not of the good kind. I continued to liken them as the 'older blonde' or the 'younger blonde', but I never realized their worth as people, their names. If I wanted to survive through this a little easier, I suppose it would be best to ask for their names. Especially if I was going to serve under them.

"Well as long as she's still bringing the soup-my name is Kirisaki Shinkō, what would your names happen to be?"

I tried to act as polite as possible, with my most humble face. I didn't want to cause another scene. But before long the waitress came back with the soup. I nodded and took the hot bowl into my hands. It was searing hot but I put up with it. I dug the spoon into the soup bowl, blew on it to make it a little cooler and brought it close to the older blondes mouth as I said:

"Open up wide...Master."
​


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 13, 2014)

*Zell Kazama
We?ve Got Company*

As the group walked on there was something very uncomfortable and tense about the aura that bogged down on the group. The body language of the group as a whole was like a bunch of kids who just lost the state basketball tournament and blamed each other for the loss. The thickness of the group?s animosity for each other was so strong Zell found himself feeling rather anxious. It was the kind of situation where you wanted to speak in order to feel the awkward silence, but at the same time the silence was so awkward that it would surely make any attempts at conversation come off as gawky. The entire thing was hell on his nerves internally, but if you looked at the kid then you wouldn?t get that sense. He didn?t do much except look at the ground or into space, turning around and looking at the others from time to time seeing them do the same thing. 

Before long they had passed a sign letting them know that they only had a few more miles before they made it to Tanzaku Town. This was probably the most appropriate time actually ask what the hell the plan was, right?

?So any thoughts on how we should??

The sound of rustling could be heard around them as Asami stopped dead in her tracks and proceeded to bend over as if to tie her shoe. She had an uneasy feeling that they were being followed from the inn and this confirmed it.

?Everybody keep walking and ready yourselves? we?ve got company.?

?What do you mean, we?re not even in Tanazaku Town!? What?s going on??

Zell looked around to see that Edie had balled her hands into fist and Ryoko had her brought her hands together while looking up. They both looked rather nonchalant as if nothing was happening right now, but up close you could tell from their body language it was about to be a fight. 

?I?m going to activate my Byakugan? I?ll tell you all the positions and you guys move in to get rid of these guys as quickly as possible.?

?Don?t hold anything back. Strike hard. Strike fast. We can?t have them reporting to whoever sent them...?

Zell nodded as he felt his heartbeat hasten?

*GULP
*​


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Apr 14, 2014)

*Shiryu - Overwatch*

The slog through the coastal terrain grew more and more difficult. The topology of the area was predominantly an open wasteland of blasted rock with the mountainous spire (where the listening station was hidden) being the only remarkable landmark. Where the sea pounded the jagged black rock into smooth yet razor sharp shapes, the land quickly rose to a kind of plateau with some hard, low lying vegetation. The storms in this area were so ferocious that no tall growing tree could survive for long before being uprooted by the wind.

The pair of ninja navigated through the tall rocks and boulders before coming to the sharp rising mountain side and starting their ascent up a narrow winding path that only permitted single file walking. The way was slippery and with no natural barriers, it would be a long fall down to the rocks below.



			
				Ivery said:
			
		

> "I'm a bit in the dark about the entire situation. Explain to me what is the purpose about moving our location? Has the other team been assigned a new directive, or have the experienced trouble? Are we to stand guard at this newly assigned location?"



"I'm honestly not sure..." Shiryu replied as loudly as he could, concentrating more on his footing. Despite it being quieter, the higher they climbed away from the crashing waves, the wind this high up gusted harder, whipping between the boulders in short blasts. "From the communication is seems 'Crow' isn't at the listening station yet but the hardware looks fine." Shiryu racked his brains, thinking back to the ANBU briefing him before leaving Amegakure. He tried to recall anything about the terrain map as well as potential significance of position 0060. As they walked he turned to look over at the spire, trying to find some inspiration as to the reasoning behind the order for 'Overwatch' to relocate.

"Hm, it could be the vantage point", he mused, noticing that their ascent had given them a slightly better view of the terrain surrounding the spire, even though from this far away the light of the listening station antenna was no longer visible.

_Obviously it would be hidden..._

The finally reached the top. Shiryu adopted a slight crouch to scan the surrounding area, before beckoning Ivery to follow him to a small hovel, between some rocks and shrubs which would keep them out of the wind and but also allow them to survey the area without being seen. Shiryu tapped his re-breather, searching for the mic switch underneath.

"Overwatch in position... over" he called. The radio link sputtered and buzzed for a moment before it replied.

"Acknowledged. Crow in nest. Equipment is functional but pilot signal from alpha relay station undetectable. The station is probably being jammed. We have another mission asset offshore. Call in for a request to triangulate the source of the jamming signal. Over."

A little shudder went down Shiryu's spine. If the station was being jammed, then someone knew it was there, and if someone knew it was there, they might now that Fuzengakure forces had arrived in the area.

"Oh crap", Shiryu cursed, ducking a bit lower into their hiding spot and motioning for Ivery to do the same. "Look", he said, speaking just loudly enough to be heard over the wind, "we may have a problem. It seems the station is being jammed. Whoever is doing it may be nearby so be careful and keep a look out. I need to call in for assistance. Watch my back ok?" 

Shiryu had no idea what the 'offshore asset' was, all he knew was what he was supposed to do in the event of such an order. As was usual for a genin who had never done this kind of thing before, he nervously struggled with the equipment, removing it from his satchel, being pensive about damaging anything. His mind was working overtime, trying to recall the steps and consulting the little mission book he had prepared before they had embarked from the village.

"Extend antenna support unit... connect encoder device... select mission channel... ", he muttered the steps as he did them, trying to make sure he didn't forget anything. Beside him the spindly antenna unit was erected and he positioned the focus toward the sea. The encoding device was one Shiryu had seen before but this was his first time using one. It resembled a small paneled box with a series of little tiles on its surface that looked like blank shougi pieces. He fed another wire from his re-breather into the device, and connected the other end to the transmitter. The whole process took about 15 minutes. As much as Shiryu was demoralised about the fact that he had to use such sensitive and complicated equipment in the rain, he was at least glad that he was getting strong experience in using it.

He fidgeted with the connections a bit before tentatively speaking into his mic: "Overwatch to 'Gull'. Come in 'Gull'. Over". As soon as Shiryu spoke the little tiles began flipping over in sequence and in time with the words he spoke. Every time he said a new word the sequence and pattern of tiles that flipped over changed, revealing a different character on the other side. From the little Shiryu knew about the device, he had a vague understanding that the characters on the tiles changed according to the chakra of the person using it, a bit like a security feature.

Nothing happened for a moment, before suddenly, a whole lot of tiles suddenly started flipping by themselves. At first they flipped to reveal a garbled series of numbers, then they flipped again to reveal a human readable message: "Acknowledged. Go ahead Overwatch"

Shiryu breathed a little sigh of relief that he hadn't screwed something up. He gathered himself and continued the transmission: "Relay from Crow. Requesting triangulation of jamming signal directed at 'nest'. Over". The tiles on the encoder began to flip and again, there was a short while of inactivity before the response message began appearing on the device:

"Acknowledged. Reconfigure your antenna to act as reference signal and standby. Over."

"Erm..." Shiryu glanced uncertainly over at the antenna before producing his mission book and frantically thumbing through it, trying to find instruction on how to  reconfigure the device. To his relief, he found his note and began to set it up. Once he had it, he took another relieved breath and peered out above the cover position where he and Ivery were hiding.

"Now we just have to stay hidden and wait", he said to Ivery, trying as much to reassure himself. He had been so focused on setting up the equipment that he had forgotten to update his partner. "So I've just called in assistance to help locate the source of the jamming signal. Hopefully its nothing we have to handle ourselves and-" he was stunned into silence when he saw a dark shape in the haze of the rain, out in the ocean in the midst of the storm. Now that they were above the spray of the crashing waves, the 'offshore asset was vaguely visible in the distant direction that Shiryu's little antenna was pointing. "that's... a Kirigakure warship?!" The hazy silhouette of the vessel resembled a small floating castle.

As nervous as the ANBU had Shiryu about the importance of the listening station, now he was even more concerned. He glanced nervously over at Ivery before surveying the surround territory even more hawkishly. If these were the stakes that Fuzengakure had on the table, then there was no telling who was out there with them in the storm.


----------



## Laix (Apr 14, 2014)

_Edie Nakano_
FIRST ARC: MISSION

​As they walked along, Edie's eyes focused on the crumbled path they walked as her mind was cluttered with thoughts. All she could think about was what happened with Ryoko at dinner. The scene played out through her head on endless repeat like it was tormenting her.

_"Your mother is much more beautiful than you Ryoko, what a shame!"_

_"Yeah? Well at least my mother is---"_

_"... at least my mother is..."_

_"*... my mother is alive...*"_
​
She shook herself awake. Her soul was being dragged into hell with such thoughts. Natsu Nakano always said to his only daughter to never dwell on the past, it was unhealthy for the mind. That was exactly what she swore she wasn't going to do from now on. 

They were on a mission, an important one at that. She had to remain focused, mentally and physically.

"So, any thoughts on how we should...?"

Before anyone could utter a reply, Asami stopped the team dead in their tracks. Edie could hear it too, the rustling of the leaves in the bush.

Someone was there.

"Everybody keep walking and ready yourselves... we've got company."

"What do you mean?" Zell asked with a worried voice. "We're not even in Tanzaku Town!? What's going on..."

That's exactly what she wanted to know too. Who were these people? Just random strangers? Bandits? Thieves? Then again, now she thought about it, the mission did mention that the Club owner had a team of thugs as 'protection'. But, even so, how could they possibly know they were coming? Edie dismissed that theory, it was impossible. 

They must just be common thieves with a streak of bravery to be taking on shinobi.

This was it. Edie's first real fight. There were people who were going to kill her, and she had to kill them first to survive. She punched her fist into her palm, telling herself to be strong and ready. 


 “I’m going to activate my Byakugan…" Ryoko shut her eyes as she formed a single seal with her hands. The veins around her forehead began to protrude, leading to her pearly white pupils famous for its 360 vision. "I’ll tell you  all the positions and you guys move in to get rid of these guys as  quickly as possible.”

Edie watched her with light contempt. She was jealous of Ryoko. The girl was lucky enough to be born with power from a young age. She never had to work for anything, it was just given to her on a plate. Some would say the same for Edie however. She's the daughter of one of the wealthiest men in the land. She'll probably never have to pay for anything in her life, and can buy her way out of many situation.

There's even that little secret of hers that trumps Ryoko's Byakugan...
 
 “Don’t hold anything back. Strike hard. Strike fast. We can’t have them reporting to whoever sent them...”

Asami gripped the hilt of her katana hooked on her waist as Ryoko glanced around with focus.

"Over there!"

She pointed at 1 O'Clock where the leaves of the bushes were rustling unnaturally. Strangely, Asami didn't make the first move - in fact, nobody did. It was like everyone was waiting for the other to do something.

"F-Fine!" Edie reached for her kunai holster and whipped out a blade before throwing it towards the bush. It missed painfully, hitting the tree just above. There was a sly laughter that could be heard at the pretty little blondie's attempt at fighting.

"Cowards! Get out of there!"

She was getting agitated. They were mocking her. Nobody mocks Edie, they'll have her father to deal with.

But then the harsh reality set in. Her father wasn't here. He wasn't going to save her. _She had to fight for herself._

"_*EDIE WATCH OUT!*_"

Without a second to react, an arm snagged Edie by the neck and the tip of a kunai was pressed against her throat. One of the bandits, covered in leaves and a black ski mask chuckled like a classic villian as he held the girl hostage. She tried to kick and pull her way out but his grip was too strong. 

She wanted to cry for help, but that would be deflating her own ego. No matter what, she had to look strong. She was strong, right? They just played like pussies, striking when they were distracted. If this was a head on fight, she'd surely win. 

"G-Get off me... You little fuck! AAH!"

The man tightened his grip as she swore, pressing the kunai into her throat ever so slightly so that blood was drawn but no serious harm was done.

"Any of you move or this little bitch speaks, she's dead!"
​


----------



## Laix (Apr 14, 2014)

_Edie Nakano_
LIQUID TIME
_Edie's Guide to Man-Stealers_​ 
Oh, this was too good.

Man-Stealer ordered soup from the waitress, but it wasn't for her. It was for Edie. The Nakano couldn't contain her wicked grin. Suzume was a natural at this!

"Well as long as she's still bringing the soup - my name is Kirisaki Shinko, what would your names happen to be?"

She paused before answering Man-Stealer's question. Squinted eyes and crossed arms tried to see if she wanted to give Shinkō her name. 

However, another idea popped into her head that brought yet another smug grin that was sure to annoy the unwilling servant.

"It's Hime to _you_, Kirisaki..." Edie hissed, before unfolding her arms and bursting into a fit of giggles. "Oh darling, I'm just kidding! I'm not that bad... You can call me Edie. This little cutie is Suzume."

Thankfully for Shinkō, the waitress arrived with the soup. She looked at the situation with a raised eyebrow, but concluded that she'd seen stranger and worse and went on her way. Man-Stealer picked up the bowl with her bare hands. It was clearly hot as she flinched from the pain, but she withstood it. Edie sat down on the nearby seat and hooked her leg over, leaning forward with her chin rested in her hand.

"Come on, I'm hungry~!" She tormented Shinkō with pleasure.

"Open up wide... Master."

Edie did just that, gracefully slurping the soup off the silver spoon. It was amazing how she could make something like eating soup look so feminine.

Her cheeks moved around and her eyes looked displeased. Moments later, she spat the soup out into an empty glass.

"That was too hot. Cool it, now!"
​


----------



## Chaos Theory (Apr 14, 2014)

*Zansatsu|Genin|Sunagakure*

*[???, Sunagakure]​*​
[Cradle to the Grave IV]​
_ -Ishi, Restaurant|Before the Carnage

-Outside the Restaurant

 "Listen kid. I don't turn tricks for free. If you don't have any money. You may as well turn around now." the blue hair girl in heel states while she adjusted her ridiculously short skirt.  "I do have money, but its not your body I want to buy. It's your cooperation." is replied as Satoshi pulled out part of his advance pay. The woman, with bright green eyes, looks at the money then takes it,  "How can I help you sugar?" is asked more sweetly now. Satoshi looks at her and brings his false grin up sliding his hand into his coat he pulls a folded photo out,  "See I have a pair of friends. They're brothers." he states handing the photo to her. Unfolding it she see the younger one,  "That's the younger brother, his older brother is having a birthday soon. But he doesn't know what to do. So I'd like you to treat both for me." he says looking her over as she listened to him.

 "Listen boy, I don't mind taking two clients at a time, but this parsley amount isn't going to cover it. is stated as she wave the rolled cash in her hand. Satoshi placed his hand in her shoulder and worked it down gently just above her breasts.  "Don't worry too much about that, I'm spiking their drinks. Once it hits, you can take as much money from them as they have.",  "Some friend you are." she says with narrowed eyes. But she slides the money down between her tits.  "Well, they did something similarly to me a while back. Call it a mutual hazing." is replied. This seemed to please the woman a little better as she grabbed his hand and brought it down lower onto her chest,  "Your kind of cute in a devious way. If you ever need a girl to have a good time with. You know where to look"_ 

*-Present*

 "I had ascertained in my study of the group that the younger brother Ichiro, takes a cigarette break every forty minutes and it was his photo that I handed the prostitute. She hooked him in hopes of robbing him and his brother blind." the man scratches his chin this was indeed a well thought out plan.  "Well that still doesn't change the fact that you killed almost twenty people to kill one man." Satoshi seemed unmoved with the statement in fact he didn't even seemed bothered that so many had died.  "How far would you go to complete a mission? I also got the hidden Leaf to turn on one of its own." is stated with a yawn.  "Well. I suppose that brings us back to the biggest problem I have. You failed the mission that was given to you" is reiterated. Satoshi's expression hardly changes,  "Again, I fail to see how I failed the mission. Eiji is dead and so are the people that he was trying to gain support from." 

 "Well, I suppose that would be all fine and dandy _if_ we didn't want to know what he may have told the Kage Council of the White." is growled with haste.

 "There is more than one way to skin the proverbial cat. I said that I'd studied the Ito family for two days.",  "Are you trying to tell me the wife knew something?" Satoshi scratches his head and nods,  "Why do you think I chose to kill her child and make it  look like the Leaf Ninja had turned on them?" Satoshi's answer brought even more questions.  "Would you care for me to ... elaborate?" 

_ -Ishi, The Day Before

A woman, gazing at her reflection in a mirror, puckers her lips while she applies some lipstick. It was a special day in the Ito house. Not only was it their anniversary, they were meeting with the richest people in Ishi the next day and the Mrs. was planning a very special night. Suddenly three solid raps came to the door. Pulling her gaze from the mirror. "Who is it?" is asked.  "Room service." is replied. The woman rolled her lip. She didn't recall ordering any room service. "Coming"

Opening the door she is greeted by a short red headed bell hop. He boy is holding a golden platter with a bottle of wine.  "Compliments of the house Madam" is sated. She looks curiously at the boy. But decides to take him up on the offer. "Why thank you" is sweetly stated as she handed the boy a generous tip. As she closed the door the bell hop turns away and with a poof Satoshi appears.  "No, thank you." is states while he pockets the bills. Tugging he feels the strings he attached to the bottle grow taught. 

Turning he walks to the room next to the Ito's. Opening the door he slides the string in his mouth. Feeling the vibrations in his teeth he sets down and grabs a pen. Closing his eyes he starts to decipher what he feels. Though he can't get every word; he gets the jest._

*-Present*

 "She got talky after drinking a glass or two of the wine. 

While it took a while she began to talk and what she talked about you may find very interesting."~


----------



## Chronos (Apr 14, 2014)

*Ivery, Rosuto l Hide and Seek*

Morning broke and it wasn't until around 9 AM that the young man Ivery, Rosuto headed out of Suna's land. Upon reaching the boarder of the two nations separating Suna and Fuzen where a small brand of people armored in shinobi garment. Before they realized what they've been exposed to, their grimace was sour and among each other exchanged small glances that erupted with blantant disapproval. Upon exchanging greeting, Rosuto pulled out a slip of paper from his pocket, no words were ushered as he was told that he should be careful not to speak out of terms. A mission herald to him personally by the Jounin, his name was called out specifically due to recent reports. Evidently, this family was neutral from either Black or White. And much like their culture, there were foreigners whom after a very short amount of time made enough wealth to purchase and island upon the distance of the eastern shore. Something even Rosuto himself admired. 

Upon pulling the mission slip, the demonstrated it to the men before him. A single man, came to the front and grasp the piece of paper on his hand, after witnessing the seal, he rose his brow and took another look at the boy with the headband placed upon his right eye. Disclosing his Sharingan to the world. The man handed the piece of paper back and spoke for the first time in their encounter.

"I expected someone larger. Not a child."

"I'm sorry, sir. But I am Ivery, Rosuto. As your Duke requested, I am here to protect the countess." 

"I'm not sure if you are really up for the task, boy. No matter how much the reports say, I've yet to see someone so young act prevalent. Now, remove that band from your eye. It is disrespectful."

While he extended his hand towards the Ivery's band, Rosuto quickly reacted and swing his arm, swiping the man's hand in a firm swap of his wrist. A stern glare to his eyes as he witnessed that the man had reacted sourly to the gesture he ushered. Upon set action, Rosuto felt he was stepping his bounds, but believed that this wasn't any concern. And so he voiced:

"I am here on duty, this is the sign of my village and it represents not only the good will of the village, but of myself included. I understand culture is order, but as you might have read in what has been giving to you, this a trait of mines. Something that shouldn't be tempered with, Sir. So I apologize for the outburst, but I would rather you simply treat me as a child. If last I remember, I was hired personally by the Duke. So I'll have him tell what I should or shouldn't do."

Would breathed to life, held no actual sentiment. They were firm, blunt and to the core. He could have acted a slight more responsible with his words, or maybe he could have told that in a simple matter. Maybe just should have removed his headband, but he reassured himself and the man before all the information needed for him not to question his merits and actions. He wanted to flee this situation as quickly as possible. And while the man gave him a sour look, teeth clenched under his breath, he simply cocked his head while turning. As if telling him to follow. Soon they would be at port, and in the island a small briefing would be held on the island. 

Mentally preparing himself, Rosuto questioned what could be so important about this girl he needed to protect. He has heard of countless of time where royalty had been abducted or in threat of death do to their extensive amount of wealth, but it seemed that this case was bigger than the last. Seemed like something was a miss in the whole briefing he had on Suna. But nevertheless this wasn't something new to him, he has already gone through several instances where he had gone towards a mission blind. And truthfully speaking it was getting to him, all these murder and protecting mission he's been getting lately. He missed the simple ones, really, he did. But as he thought such warming thoughts, they were now headed towards the island.


----------



## Vergil (Apr 14, 2014)

*Mion -  Hinowa*

Creeping down the stairs and further into the darkness, each step echoing around the walls, as if someone was following her. The air grew musty and slightly warm, with a faint tint of iron in each breath. She knew that smell only too well. Blood. Instinctively she took out her kunai and gripped it tight.

Fear? Or was it anticipation? Excitement? All of the above likely. Still, the steps echoed behind her and she did once look to see if there was anyone there. Nothing, except pitch blackness. There was probably a light switch somewhere but her eyes were getting somewhat used to the dark. She moved closer to the stench of death.

Was it just her or were the steps behind her getting louder? Mion stopped again. Was something following her? No....it was the effects of the genjutsu coming back 0- it had to be....she pressed on, her knuckle white as she gripped the kunai. She was a disciple of Jashin, he would protect her from harm...but.....what if he couldn't see her? She was in a temple of another God. Perhaps he thought it was a betrayal. 

"No.....I...." she whispered, her heart beginning to race. She wasn't protected here. She was alone - with this false God.....with this. The steps behind her were getting louder. Someone else? No Mion - just the echoes of your steps. Just the echoes.

Her pace quickened  - just how far down did these steps go. The echoes too quickened - she felt as though she was being chased. She struggled with her mind and her heart - this was....irrational fear. There was nothing there. Nothing there. She was a trained shinobi - she knew there was nothing there. Yet still she ran down the stairs, sweat across her forehead, eyes wide, heart racing, breathing short and sharp - she was terrified.

She stopped to try and regain composure when she heard her echoing footsteps stop - but just a second after they did there was an extra footstep. 

Mion froze and spun around.

"Who's there!?" she hurled a kunai into the darkness but there was nothing. Nothing! Not even the sound of the kunai hitting the concrete. Did they catch it? Who was it that could catch a kunai in pitch blackness.....ore maybe she hit them. Yes - that's what it was. 

"H-ha! my kunai never miss. You will suffer a horrid death at my poison!" Mion said putting on a bravado, but the fear still gripping her like a vice. 

The words* 'suffer horrid death'* seemed to echo back at her endlessly. Was she going to suffer. Was she....going to die....

The blood! Her blood was infected. She had to get it out. There was something in it affecting her brain - she had to get the blood out!

She drew out a kunai and cut into the flesh of her arm. The pain barely registered but it was there. Just enough to remind her of the spiked armband that she had on earlier in the day that had been tightened to serve as punishment. That pain - the love for Jashin. 

Mion backed down the stairs backwards, fighting the urge to cut herself further. She had to have faith in Jashin. That was the only thing saving her mind right now. She focused on it and then, finally her back touched a closed door behind her. Training be damned, she threw open the door, and once her eyes adjusted to the low light, she saw something that made her jaw open slightly in shock.

It was a bloodbath. People on various devices cut open. Maybe 30 of them. The smell was horrid and flies buzzed around from the maggots that they had come from. And....kanji on the wall. Some sort of seal - a ritual, to what end? 

*"SomEone iS alWayS bEhinD yoU, watChIng."* a whisper came to Mion's left ear. She spun and lashed out, hitting nothing. 
*
"THe shiNoBi woRld Will See tHe poWER Of thE forGotTeN pEoPle."* the voice whispered, filled with something familiar, but not something that she would admit to herself. Mion again slashed but hit nothing. Was this part of the genjutsu too?

"I know what you've done. The cicada are being dealth with and the poison in my blood will....be neutralized...." Mion said, trying to derail him.
*
"YEs, wHAt a deLIghtful bloodlinE You haVe."* the voice went a pitch higher. Excitement.

Mion felt a sharp pain in her leg as she was slashed. Not stabbed, but simply tearing the flesh to draw blood. He wanted to cause her pain....to torture her body and mind.
*
"ThIs GenJutSu is glOrioUs dON't you thINk? It hAs two pARts so cAN't be diSPElled by conVENtioNal methOds. Oh I knOw hOw tO diSPel it - BUt I sHAn't tELl yOu." *Another slash, this one, just below her neck. Mion didn't scream or cry in pain. She had suffered worse, but the mental anguish was at it's limit. She fought back the words that seemed to want to come up....'Please kill me.'

"What do you want?" she grimaced. She did not want to die. Yes, she did - she wanted the sweet release of...NO....she wanted to live.... Just get out of here alive....that's all she had to do.

"*THe forGoTTeN to Be ReMeMbeRed. ThEy wiLl be ReMeMbeRed anD thEn yOu wILL kNow trUe pAin."* the voice echoed around her multiple times like the ghosts of ones who could not move on.

*"BuT it seEms oUr tiMe hAs coMe to an ENd. GoodBye my dEAr liTTle geNin, I shAll grAnt yOu tHe dEAth yOu crAve."* the voice became frenzied and the next thing Mion knew was a pain in her gut. She dropped to the floor with the other victims, their faces contorted in fear. Mion's was no different. She clutched her stomach as her body started to feel cold. 

Death was meant to be warm - the embrace of Jashin. where was he? "Save me...my Lord...."


----------



## Olivia (Apr 14, 2014)

*Kirisaki Shinkō
The Three Blondes - Part VI
*
I was disappointed in the fact that she wasn't pleased with it. I tried to cool it off but I guess I didn't wait long enough.  I took a deep breath and gained my bearings again, it took everything in me not to lash out back at her. I dipped the spoon back into the soup, brought it out, and cooled it with my breath once again, hoping it was cool enough for her this time.

I brought it up to her mouth and she drank it. Regardless of an critecisms she gave me I continued to feed her. My face became bright red as I continued to feed her. This was such a lowly and embarrassing position to be in. I don't ever feed myself in such as polite manner, so why should I go the extra lengths to feed _Edie_.

I continued to feed her, even as embarrassing as it was. At some point though, it almost seemed like a routine. Was this my true purpose in life, to be subjugated? It gave me more of a place in life because I didn't have freedom to think for myself, and it would surely relieve me of any boredom I would ever have. I shook my head, no, this was no way to think of life. The whole reason why I continued to live was to find a reason for living, and this was not even close to that!

With determination imbued with my hand, I dipped the spoon into the soup, but maybe a little too hard. I crashed it into the edge which tipped it toward Edie. The remaining soup in the bowl washed over her clothes, as the vegetables and meat showered her, with the plate crashing on the ground. I winced, I didn't know what to expect.

"If it's all the same to you, I'll help you go shopping." 

I said with the most apologetic smile possible. I knew this was not going to end well. I really had to fix this horrendous habit of throwing liquids while shattering their containers.  
​


----------



## Chronos (Apr 14, 2014)

*Ivery, Rosuto l Hide and Seek*

Much to what he expected the boat ride took around several hours, counted around four. Upon reaching the bay, he was meet with bustling market that was also owned by the Duke. Not only did he purchase the island, but he expanded his empire among it as well, building houses around the village that price outweighed anything he's ever heard of, on top of that the gained a revenue from the marketing that took place on set bay and on other areas of the island. Which not only made this Duke wealthy, but a benefactor to many small businesses that sprawled around the world. A sigh escaped his lips as he feared that this man's head was very much up his ass due to all the success, but hell the pay would be good at least. And it's not like he could say no. Pulling his hair back, he rubbed the back of his head as a sigh escaped his lips and he turned towards the boat once more, there stood all the men that ushered him to island drinking a hefty amount of wine and beer while cracking up in their own obscene jokes. The apparent commander of the group rose and walked towards the child and placed his arm on his shoulder while exposing a daring stare to his eye.

"Now, from here on out you'll be taken by carriage. Await the people on the end of the street here. You shouldn't miss who they are. Good luck."

What a bunch of ingrates. They simply didn't want to bother to work. Should be that the Duke only gave them orders to verify his identity, which was alright, he didn't quite like them in truth, but it would be troublesome if he got in some type of trouble along the way. Upon, turning a highly embellish carriage came from the edge of the street, colored crimson and brilliant under some kind of garment or brilliant pearls and driving by a man who's whip were ushering two white stallions upon the road. Stopping only inches away, he looked at the boy and noted the headband.

"Why, you must be Master Rosuto correct?"

"Yes. And you must be my pick up"

"Quite clever of you, boy. Come, I suppose these mounts of flesh explained that much, which is surprising to say the least. But, well I'm just a humble coach driver, right? Very, well. Get in."

"In that?"

"Yes."

"Does your count have not much better to do than waste his profit on meaningless drivel like embellishing a coach?"

"Sometimes I ask myself that. But who am I to judge? Money does weird things to people, Master Rosuto. And this man is no exception. If you have money, why not waste on vanity?"

"I'm disgusted by the human race at times."

"You speak as if you were exempt to it Master Rosuto. Never try to see yourself higher than anyone else. It might surprise you how dark people really are."

"You don't even know the surface of what you just said."

Rosuto spoke with slight disgust under his tone. As if he was reminded again, such haunting thoughts should just be buried, but much like the phoenix, it rises from the ashed it was burned from. The man only gave a slight smile and nodded his hat towards Rosuto. With noted indifference in his tone he spoke.

"Indeed I don't. I'm just a simple coach rider, after all. I know you've seen your share of misfortunes. Much like everyone else. Now, please spare me your idle shit and get in the coach, please. I'm not here to talk ideologies with some young killer. In fact, I'm on the clock and I'd like to get paid well so I can eat well, if you know what I mean Master Rosuto."

"Right. Apologies." 

Rosuto entered the coach and upon, a whip was heard soon followed by the gallop of the horses. He would soon reach the manor where his mission would officially begin.


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 14, 2014)

*Shinkurou Kengo*

_Lightning Beast_​
" What do ya think so far, Raku? I mean, I mean, it?s like we are getting led by one of those old men that have never done anything interesting throughout their lives.. " I whisper in the ear of my friend as we walk. Meanwhile, my eyes are fixed on the white-haired boy walking in front of us. It?s been more than ten minutes since we arrived to Kumo, since I have no idea where my master may be living right now, seems like he prepared an escort after receiving my letter about me coming to pay a visit. You can?t blame me, when I wa shere only thing I did wa strain without rest, I barely even know where the heck I am standing; however the problem right now is that...

" ...... "

Yes! The freakin?brat isn?t saying a goddamn word and I am going crazy! I thought ten year old kids were the kind to be running here and there making a lot of noise and looking for some boobs to motorboat!...umm well...that?s what I used to do when I was  that age, okay? Waiting for an answer from my partner, the only thing I get is a disinterested gaze before he would look forward again."Leave him alone, if he doesn?t want to talk he just won?t talk. You know, not everyone can be hyperactive shits like you are"good, keep livening the mood asshole. God if ya exist tell me, what did I do to deserve this? I seriously hope this boy doesn?t end up like- WAIT! Did this bastard just said_"you are"_? as in "you haven?t changed a tad bit in these years"?

"Rakuuuuu, ya son of a-"suddenly mah ears caught a weird sound, birds? no, too subtle and more annoying, acute. However the soudn seems like something I?ve listened before; i started to sweat a little, getting that feeling one usually has when a person looks at you as if trying to kill ya just with a stare...Assassin instinct? no, other way Raku woud already noticed it too. Suddenly I opened my eyes like plates at the same time as I jumped over Raku and Tasuke."To the ground!!" I shouted.

*BOOOM!!* 

An explosion occurs in the place where I was standing before. Instantly Raku and I get in fighting stance while standing in front of the dark skinned boy, our eyes scanning the whole area but we notice nothing, no , mor eliek we get a grip of the place we are at and that there is little vestiges of civilization, as if we were in some sort of unexploited piece of land. Trying no to lower my guard, I take a quick glance of the place where the attack crashed once the small cloud of dust disappeared. The ground has a hole of a meter radius and by what I assume it?s kinda deep. Lightning release was most likely what was used...Oh shit...oh shit!

"Kishishi. Ya sure have been training,Shitty Monkey" hearing at this voice my orbs become wider if possible, there?s one and only one person who would call me like that. Trembling a little, I raise my head only to look at him standing at the top of a boulder. He is wearing that same white outfit which allows his upper body to be seen easily, that blue hair and eyes, that murderous look similar to a predator staring at its prey, all of it accentuated by that mocking grin, looking down on us as if we were nothing but insects.



Kumogakure?s Lightning Beast, Takashi Aosuki, was finally in front of us.

"What?s up Shin? No words for the teacher you haven?t seen in four years?"


----------



## Serp (Apr 14, 2014)

_Otori's Song:_ _*The First Note is Always Silent*_/_*The Second Note of Suzume*_











​Otori watched the dance, and as she danced with the sword the steel rang out, her body rang out everything about her being rang out, the dance of the sword memorized in sound. It was as if a dance of lords and ladies was taking place, violin and cello and love, but the strange thing was it was a single note, Suzumes actions so smooth it was a single unbroken note. 

Otori was replaying the dance in his head, replaying the beginning while trying to catch up with the present. It was mezmersing. Suzume's dance was so fast so fluid, rather than a melody of sound making a harmony, it was like one sound, one sound a single whole sound, comprised of smaller sounds yet all part of the same picture. The shapes that whirled off the movements were as if one was painting a picture and writing poetry with an ink brush, everything so timed, sure there was roome for improvement, where something could be smoother or sharper, but the imperfections made it perfect for Otori.

He raised his hands and started his ninja seals. _"Matteru Oto no Jutsu"_ He casted his ninjutsu the image of what he wanted so clear in his head. A single tone ran out, the sound of Suzume's movement hung in the air, a single monotone tone that rang out, the sound was quiet and non-obstrusive, most people didn't even notice it. But infront of Otori painted in what seemed like watercolour paints was the outline of Suzumes's song. And all of this was with his blindfold and his headphones, no doubt the intensity it would be fresh and unhindered would be too great for his mind to process, but still he had this scape. 

He watched the shape, the sound have it's subtle changes throughout Suzume's dance and he could follow the notes, the beats and the pitch. He had taken the most beautiful shot of a samurai's path he could have thought of, the colour, the shape and of course the sound itself, rang out chords on Suzume, it was as if Otori was listening to and viewing the soundtrack to her life, right here right now. It was intoxicating, finally his jutsu had a use. 

People were gathering and over their voices, hushed yes but still creating enough static the image was slowly fading and was competing for space. But Otori remembered the sound, and one day he would recreate it either with his own sword, or he would sing the Note of Suzume. 

"Suzume! Thank you! BUT I HAVE TO GO!" Otori said shouting to Suzume as she continued to please her crowd, and like that he ran off, he had to get moving, she was already so ahead of him, not only in swordsmanship, but where she wanted to be in life, and he was tired of being held back, by physical or metaphysical ailments, so instead of feeling like he was heading back to the darkness he felt he was headed off to the unknown and the exciting. He was going to find his sound, sharpen his sound and come back and show the world. For when the music hits you, you shall feel no pain, only salvation. This was not the first note to Otori's song, but the second because the first note is always silent.


----------



## Serp (Apr 14, 2014)

*Akai Shinzou-Sayuri*


ASS: Blood is just as good inside as outside










​Akai despite herself smiled, maybe she was just happy to be on a winning team, it couldn't have been out of compassion and empathy for Heikin could it, life or death situations did change things awfully fast, although this was more like rape or not-rape situation but still.

She moved towards Heikin, was she going to go for the hug, she never really hugged but this was a good time wasn't it, but she hesitated and that was all she needed. The feeling, the vibes she had been feeling all day, the disappointment felt by Heikin had already trudged through acceptance to even gratitude but right now coming of Heikin was a different vibe, wore by someone else entirely just that very day, it was a vibe of lust, and of hatred and of a pain they both felt, she felt her back tingle. It was the pedo! It had to be, would she trust her gut, it had gotten her this far hadn't it. If she was wrong Heikin was dead, did she care though, she told herself she didn't but she didn't really know. But now was not the time for sentimental thoughts, to kunai or not to kunai? 

She ran into the hug with 'Heikin' and they embraced tightly, had she made the right decision, even now as her fingers clenched tightly, feeling wet yet warm, she knew she had made the right decision.


----------



## Cjones (Apr 14, 2014)

*LT/Hisashi/Konoha/Uchiha Compound*

_Uchiha Compound. Ugh X_
*We might be kindred spirits or perhaps your yet another person I'm to help.*

"I guess you could say I am the Black Sheep of the family."

My immediate reaction was to start laughing, I don’t know why-well, okay I did know why. I just found those were to be very reminiscent of a time long passed. Being the ‘black sheep’ of the family, heh, I never thought I’d hear those words utter by another person. Granted his situation really did fit the definition of being an outcast with getting his ass beat masked as training, kids calling him devil kid, people staring at him with such fury like they were imagining themselves dropping an entire village on top of him at once. Yeah, I could definitely see how that’s true and that was just from what I observed in some hours, not even a full day. 

Still, as I watched him get up off the ground and make it toward the exit, he seemed to act more like his age then he was when I met him earlier. He talked less stoic and seemed more laid back, this was more than likely how he really was, but there was probably rarely an opportunity for him to show it. I found myself thinking that with all this mess he had to put up with, these goals he wanted to achieve, perhaps I could help him out in a sense more akin to someone he could probably talk to perhaps or even better fix up his injuries after getting his ass whooped. 

I honestly felt bad for the kid, but it wasn’t just for what I saw today or the fact that I see some similarities between the both of us. No, it was because his situation reminded me so much of Masami that, even down to me treating his injuries, it was almost identical in a sense. 

"So what do you wanna do, leaf-head? You wanna stay for dinner or would like me to take ya home...as payment for helping me with the princess and my wounds. Sooner or later I gotta go sleep anyway."

“Nah guy, I’m going to head on out before I get into trouble in this place, but thanks anyway.” I lazily began my stroll to the door with my arms behind my head.  I figured now was the best time to cut off before I end up bringing any more notice to myself than I already had today. 

“Oh…” I paused.

“I know you say you have to endure all this for whatever it is you’re trying to accomplish. On some level I can possibly understand that, but…” My back was to him, already out the door, before I turned back around to face him.

“If you need me to fix you up or maybe even to vent, you can come to me. Pretty sure it sounds weird right? Somebody who only helped you once telling you can you ask them for help anytime you need it? I’d probably give that guy the stink eye or some shit like that.” I began explaining. 

“But like I said earlier, I am daring knight in the armor of shining white who hands glows of the brightest hue to soothe and eliminate all the ailments that have troubled you whether man or woman. Though to make this somewhat mandatory, but completely long winded speech end.” I rose my hand up for a high five, the first stage into starting a budding friendship. 

“Just come see me if you need help. Kindred spirits gotta stick together right?” ​


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 14, 2014)

*Uchiha Akaya*

_Leaf-head X_

*Annoying Friendship*​
I stayed at the door of the dojo looking outside awaiting leaf-head?s answer. Suddenly from one moment to another, the guy started to laugh. Was its something i said? well, it?s not like I know the reasons but somehow it kinda pisses me off. Frowning at him while waiting for a real response, he stood up and walked outside the dojo while saying that he didn?t want to get in troubles. I see this a sa good reason since being honest I wouldn?t like to be sitting at the same table with Uchiha Ryoga after this, much less considering that his mood is quite on the quicktempered side.

Once he was out, the green-haired boy stopped while my only visible eye stared expectantly at him. Then the words that came out from his mouth as he looked at me, brought some confusion to my mind. A complete stranger was pretty much offering his help to me despite everything; my brain took some seconds to process what was going as obviously, it was the first time something like this was taking place. My first reaction was to stare at leaf-head with a gaze of suspicion, it was starting to get weird and since no one else has ever done something like this before, i think it?s fairly natural that I get some doubts, right?

?But like I said earlier, I am daring knight in the armor of shining white who hands glows of the brightest hue to soothe and eliminate all the ailments that have troubled you whether man or woman. Though to make this somewhat mandatory, but completely long winded speech end.? Tch, he had to ruin the mood with his way of saying things. It was suprising how annoying a person could be but at the same time it?s also surprising that I don?t feel the urge to beat his ass like I usually do with the people I can?t stand. Looking curiously at the gesture he made while raising his hand, i noticed that it was the same kind some of the ANBU division members did once the mission was successfully completed. It was sign of camaraderie.

?Just come see me if you need help. Kindred spirits gotta stick together right?? and so he said, subconsciously i was able to feel how my lips curved into an ironic smirk, who would have thought that the first person I would develop some "good relationship"  was with this kinda dude? Deep inside, the question that if I hadn?t allowed my temper to explode each time, things could have been different with some of the peeps of the compound or the village arised. Ignoring this I advance a little until reaching his position, I look at him and said with the only words that could come to me in the moment. While not completely stoic, my voice was kinda serious like in the day when the princess and I met with him.

"You are annoying, the way you say things kinda pisses me off and I think you are a fool."sorry but I had to be honest if I wanted this to work out and although it hasn?t been a full day, this is the opinion I have built of him in my brain "But somehow, I can?t bring myself to hate yer guts, dude. You should be proud, ya may be the only person who is able to see Uchiha Akaya?s greatness."okay, that didn?t come as expected, since when was I such an arrogant prick? oh well, who cares?! Raising my hand as well, I collide my right with his own before getting past him and direct my steps towards the entrance of the residence.

"See ya later, Hisashi." I finally said and raised my hand waving gooodbye before disappearing between the doors obviously with my destiny being my own home. I think  that probably this was the beginning of what may become a pretty annoying friendship.


----------



## Cjones (Apr 14, 2014)

*Marietta/Konoha*

*Fatigue of Family​​​**No matter how I try to forget or put it to the back of my mind...it's always the same.*

---

Three months have come and gone, and in this time everyone around the village had been given a very long lasting taste of the Italian firecracker that resided in the village of Konoha. In those three months it was nearly impossible to miss her in some way, shape or form. The first month seemed to be completely dedicated to physical labor and the citizens of the village as a whole. One month she would be seen hauling in enormous pieces of lumber, tools and sheets of metal into Konoha. Then the next day that same girl and the materials brought in from the outside, could be seen throughout  the different distracts during the next couple of weeks,  along with a group of older men working construction around the village. When you would look out into the group, it was obvious that the little girl, who stood one or two feet shorter than the men around her, stood out the most. Even so she managed to blend in just as well, almost as if she was just another one of the guys. There was often a comical scene in which the grown men would struggle to lift the heavy slabs of lumber or metal, and then suddenly curse in frustration at the ease in which the young girl would sling multiple layers of it onto her shoulder effortlessly. 

??Guys, I feel totally emasculated.?

The next month was full of menial work which ranged from walking pets and finding lost animals, which more often than not lead to various fantastical events, such as an entire quartet of dogs yowling the Fifth of Beethoven in the middle of the street to a very infamous incident of a lost pet being found crawling inside the rectum of a young man?please, it?s a don?t ask don?t tell kind of deal,  to working in the sanitation department, which was hardly rewarding work even for one who ?gets things done? no matter the mission. Sanitation typically was just cleaning the streets, simple, maintaining the trash pickup such as issuing out orders of what trash goes where and the routes to be taken and finally sewer maintenance.  

Now while it may sound a shit job, no pun intended, it was actually one of the more easier jobs done by the sanitation department, as the only thing that ever really needed to be done was to watch a monitor and check to make sure during the rainy season that the piping underground was clear so it would flood or being called out to fix the plumbing. That was easy enough; however, there was one particular night, enchilada night, at the Akimichi compound that will forever stay in her etched into her psyche.

It was a hot horrid night, a quarter moon hung in the sky that day. The dark half peering down onto the compound like a child with the covers pulled over their head, hoping to hide from whatever type of horror they hand managed only this time?it was all too real. Yes, she could remember it all. The fetid odor was a canopy of smog over the entire area. Such was the foulness that the naked eye could perceive it as a coat of smoke. Specialized masks were needed just to breathe, as any unfortunate person who just happened to be in the area at the time would either pass out on the spot or began vomiting uncontrollably. 

There were even reports, never confirmed or denied, that others suffered from mental relapse, reverting to a feral primal state and caused small isolated riots around village. Trekking the under belly of the compound in contamination suits, squishing under the sole of each in every step from substances that clearly weren?t mud, arm deep inside the piping to unplug whatever was caught in the pipes?and the plunging...so much plunging, more than one would ever do in a life time.  It took a week and a couple of days before everything was like it use to be. Truly the Akimichi?s were a most fearsome clan. 

It took a week and some days before everything had returned to the way it use to be, but for the one who ?gets it done? it was nothing that entire incident and the foulness involved wasn?t the reason it was so etched into her mind. It wasn?t until later that she learned he had something to do with all of it, the silver haired pain in the ass. Apparently, though not surprisingly, _he_ had caught wind of her taking the mission to help out the sanitation department and so decided to play a little prank. The prank being to convince the entire Akimichi compound to partake in enchilada as a collective whole and there?s was no doubt in her mind with him being a medical ninja and his aunt being who she was, he was able to spike the food in some way. Though he was later caught, and supposedly punished harshly by his aunt, so for now she could take solace in that. 

The finally month was perhaps the biggest gathering of attention drawn to the young foreigner of Konoha. Often times there would be sightings of her leaving the village at the most peculiar hours of the night or early morning. Hours or sometimes days, normally two at the most, would pass before she would come back home, wandering into the village incredibly torn and tattered. Holes and tears all in her clothing, streaks of dry blood on her arms, legs, and face sometimes caked up in big splotches. There would be obvious signs of fatigue plaguing her features, and though she held her head high with arms crossed as she strolled into the village, every step she took made her face squint ever slightly to hide the pain she was feeling. 

People could tell that sometimes it was so excruciating her voice she would begin sweat profusely and her voice would crack causing her to talk in a much higher tone.  Just to keep the tears from falling she would even bite down on her lip until it began to bleed.  It seemed like  she didn?t want to rest because every day she was leaving  sometimes even immediately after being discharged from the hospital; consequently, her injuries not only became a lot more frequent, the lack of rest began to take its toll as old wounds began to compound, becoming a detriment to her health. Eventually doctors began to become stricter with her behavior, but she just wouldn?t stop she couldn?t stop, at least not right now.

So in order to keep going she found herself asking _him_ for help, the silver haired butt-hole. Despite the obvious dislike she had for him as a person, there was no denying in talent in the medicinal arts and he was the only, she felt, would not only help her but also keep her under the radar. The visits with him began in the middle of the month and as the time stretched to the end they began to bond, sort of. Theirs was always a relationship of tolerance, yet as time with on she had begun to wave off his obvious attempts at flirtation or incredible perverse jokes, there was still the very heated arguments between the two, but they were more occasional than every time they met up with one another. The more they bond, sort of, the more he began to question her motives for doing this and even voiced her apparent concern one day while patching up her midsection. 

?Marietta??

?You?re not calling me ?eye candy??? 

?I?m being serious?your body hasn?t developed to the point that you can keep doing this. You?re putting too much strain and causing copious amounts of trauma to your body. If you keep this yup, you?ll have to retire before you even reach your prime.?

?I?ll be fine it?s not like I have to do this for much longer, capsice?? 

?Why are you pushing yourself like this anyhow? It can?t be that serious to hide from my aunts assistants and tear your body to shreds.? An awkward silence followed as the young medic awaited some kind of response from the kunochi, but was only met with dead silence.

?So?.what?s the problem??

?....Non sono affari tuoi, capsice!?
(?None of your business, understand!?)

What she was doing others couldn't possibly understand. Was something so important that she had to put herself in this kind of position? For her, the answer was a simple yes. 

---

A house of above average stature that sat closely by a pond, comprised entirely of ?Warm? colors red, orange, and yellow the colors most often recognized for the sun. The house was designed in such a way that the colors gave off a feel of total relaxation or that one felt well rested like they had a small cup of coffee around six-thirty in the morning. The door that leads into the abode was solid oak with a large embroidered ?M? in a fanciful writing style. Once ajar we?re led into a very spacious room that had numerous windows to look out toward the flowing pond outside the house. Everything was decorated from top to bottom in a very festive fashion. Streamers decorated the halls, bright red and pink balloons with tied to the railings and door knobs, somewhere weighted down and placed down the halls like a make shift runway of some kind.   As you proceed further down the hall you?re lead to another door similar to the entry way only with the absence of the M, and inside the scent of a pleasant aroma is powerful, almost like an assault. There?s food spread out across a table that seemed to stretch endlessly, an obvious feast of epic proportions was laid out. Hanging above the table was banner with the words ?Welcome Home? written in powerful bold print. This seemed to be a set up for a celebration soon to take place; however, something wasn?t quite right.

The sun had nearly set and though the aroma lingered, the food had grown cold. The chairs around the table were clearly unmoved as they were perfectly aligned in a row. The shadows from the setting sun danced across floor, but there was one specific shadow that moved differently extended across the middle of the table, often expanding in clear agitation. From across the table, sat Marietta propped up against a windowsill. Her arms pressed tightly against chest and her arms hugged around in a firm embrace. Almost the entirety of her body was covered in bruises, scabs, and bandages. Marietta?s face was completely buried into her knees and further obscured by her jet black hair. She would move every few seconds trying to squeeze her body closer together to form an even tighter embrace. Her trademark red hat laid at her feet, flat, like it was staring at her with the utmost pity and sadness. Laid atop the hat was an open letter:​


----------



## Cjones (Apr 14, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 





> “Dear Mari,
> I’m sorry my daughter, but it seems we won’t be making it home again this year. How long has it been since we’ve last seen each other? Two years? It honestly feels like it’s been much longer and it breaks my heart each day knowing how long we've been away from you. Right now things don’t seem like they’re going to be getting better anytime soon, and so we have to continue working for now. It saddens us to have to break our promise again, but I hope you understand. We miss you dearly and hope to see you soon.
> 
> Make sure to take care of yourself, and don’t overdo it on the missions.
> ...






“All of what I put myself through in order to rack up the money to pay for all this…and they’re not coming again.” Her voice was hoarse and the tone was quite somber. There was an almost inaudible tap as small tears slid down the bridge of her noise and fell to the wooden panel underneath her like rain drops. Her entire body ached and now all she felt like doing was hiding away and keeping to herself. Three months of non-stop work only for it to end in another futile attempt to not only welcome her parents’ home, but to be the center their attention.

“Sono ... cos? esausto.”
(I’m…so exhausted.)​


----------



## Laix (Apr 15, 2014)

_Lyra Murasaki_
INTRODUCTION ARC
_Home?_
_It's been just us for a while now, me and my three siblings. Truth be told, they're not really my siblings. We all grew up in an orphanage but blood didn't matter in a world like this. At least to me, they were my brothers and sister. 

It didn't matter what anyone thought.

The oldest was Rin. This was clear by his height, a towering 6'4 at just the age of 16. He had sea blue locks that combed to the sides and always wore a pair of clunky old glasses in an unflattering red. 

_​_
It was because a new pair of glasses was one of the things we couldn't afford, and Rin didn't mind making the odd sacrifice for us. He was intelligent, really intelligent. He excelled in almost everything when we trained with Mother, and during the Genin exam he passed with flying colours. The Jonin labelled him a rookie destined for great things, but he's very modest about it, at least that's what he puts on. I know he loves compliments and he's a bit pretentious too despite his achievements. But we love him for it. Without Rin, we would've been outsmarted and found and I love him for that.

My younger sister is called Sera. She's a beautiful girl with a natural innocence to her that fortunately hasn't been shredded by war yet. Even though she's just 13, I've seen worse happen to younger people, children with post traumatic stress disorder, can you believe that? I remember overhearing Mother's conversation with one of the older boys when I was little. They mentioned that Sera watched her parents have their throats brutally slit, all while cowering in silence underneath a bed. It's hard to believe a girl who experienced trauma at such a young age could still have a cheery and uplifting persona. Her big brown eyes and chocolate brown locks adorned with a cherry lily I gave to her when I was younger are a testament to her beauty. She's very petite, even shorter than me at 5'5 and skinny like a high-fashion model. 

_​_
The only thing is, that's all she is. Sera isn't a fighter. We constantly have to protect her, which we'd do in a heartbeat but for me it gets tiresome. Girls, kunoichi especially should be able to fight for themselves. I don't know how Sera passed the Genin exam when all she knows is the basic Academy ninjutsu, and even then she does it barely. I think she knows she's weak and wants to help out more, but she's a girl who knows her skills. Sera is good at cheering you up however and she always keeps you from descending into a depressed mania. I think her smile keeps us sane.

Lastly, there's my younger brother Sora. He's fifteen, but a little brother to me and he really hates it! He's brave and typical hero like in the manga he constantly reads, although he's a few volumes behind on his favourite series as we can't really afford it. While Rin performed better in the Genin exam and is older, I think Daisuke is the better fighter. He's athletic and has impressive ninjutsu. Mother always said he was our knight to the queens. I wonder what made him into such a fighter at a young age. He fights and talks like he's lived through countless wars and seen it all at just fifteen.

Then again, we could all say that.

_
​_He's handsome with brown hair slicked into spikes with cheap gel. Sora tries to hide it but I know he's a ladies man. We've been on errands where we've had to visit towns and I'd look behind me to see him talking to the pretty blonde on the sidewalk rather than following me. It makes me laugh but I think a woman will be his downfall. He seems like the type to bend over backwards for a hot girl and be at her every beck and calling just because of a bit of eyebrow flirting and hair flicking. I'm going to need to give him 'the talk' soon. I'd hate for him to come home and have brought another child into this war-torn shit hole. He's so charismatic and charming, he's got a comeback for everything and loves to tell jokes. I've had to smack him a lot for the crazy things he's come out with, but he makes me laugh and a laugh is what you need to stay healthy.

And then, there's me, Lyra Murasaki. I don't know my past and I don't know my future. Time is a luxury I can't seem to afford. I feel like we can't stay where we are forever, and something has to change. I want to help people, just like Mother helped us. There are dozens of homeless and family-less children out there, you don't have to look very hard. Something, there's gotta be something I can do. 

I can't let it go on like this. Fuzengakure and Konoha are in need of change. 

And I'm going to spearhead it all.
_​


----------



## Sumon (Apr 15, 2014)

*Goemon*

Wow... When the boys got out of Suna train station, they found themselves in the middle of Sunagakure surrounded by high buildings made of sand. Goemon looked around in amazement, wondering about the village’s architecture. Many stupid questions arose in his mind, like how does the sand keep intact throughout the years and don’t cause the buildings to crash down. It was so windy there. One would image the wind to simply decimate the sand buildings once in a while. And did it rain in Sunagakure? It had to, how else would people get water supply? But if it did rain, then how didn’t it wash away the whole village? Ahh, so many questions!!! And the sun was so hot there, too! Had Goemon known of such heat in this village, he would have taken a baseball cap to hide his precious hair. Now if he avoids getting sunstroke, he will definitely leave the village with his hair turned blond due to such intense sunlight. Crazy stuff.

Dante was being Dante in the foreign village, still talking about girls and asking Goemon to perform a combination of two jutsus, to which Goemon just shook his head in disagreement and tried to find something to drink while Dante was talking to some local guy with shades. 

Goemon saw a kiosk nearby. So small that no more than 5 people could be present at one time, with glass walls hidden behind shades so sun couldn’t penetrate them, making the kiosk a greenhouse of sorts. And even though it had a banner saying ‘news-stand’, there were bottles of various drinks being sold there anyway, together with chocolate and other types of candy.

The boy entered the kiosk and felt a cold breeze of wind inside due to an electric fan that released cold breeze. It felt so good. Goemon squeezed himself past the counter and 3 people, and stood at the end of the line, waiting for his turn. 

“Could I get a sip of water, please?” Goemon asked with puppy eyes, though piercings on his face didn’t really help in that regard.

“Buy it. I’ve got lots of water: salty water, crane water, flavoured water, carbonated water. Which one would you like?” Seller, who was an old lady with greasy, gray, long but tied hair and huge glasses, answered while putting different bottles on the counter.

“Any will do, Mrs. But I have no money and would like just a sip.” The boy emptied his pockets to enforce his words.

“If you have no money, you get no water.” The seller replied angrily, putting the bottles back to their respective places.

“B...”

“NO MONEY, NO WATER!!!” She shouted, scaring Goemon into running out of the kiosk. Other customers were horrified by such harsh treatment towards the boy. “Next please.” 

Goemon approached Dante at the end of his conversation with the bald local. Goemon looked exhausted and tired. He didn’t do too well in this heat. And the energy he possessed was all gone, turning the boy into a shell of his usual self.

"So, what do you think? You comin with me tonight or are you just going to hang around at the hotel?"

“No, my friend.” Goemon started all sad. “I’m going back home while it’s still not dark. My mom must be worrying about me. See you before our fight, Dante-kun.” Goemon turned around and walked towards Suna train station, hoping to hop on a train and have himself taken back to good ol’ Konoha. The first trip to foreign country didn't turn out for him as well as he had hoped for.


----------



## Laix (Apr 15, 2014)

_Lyra Murasaki_
INTRODUCTION ARC
_Home?_
​It's the middle of morning and  the sun couldn't be any brighter over the outskirts of Fuzengakure.  Compared to the dark, modern city you get with Fuzen, its outskirts are  very modest and true to the history books. Rich trees, uncut grass and  the rarest flowers grow along the skirt of the forest. In the distance  past the clouds, the shape of a bustling market town can be made out. 
 
A beautiful day indeed, something that many residents of the Black treasure.
 
"Hey, Lyra!" A feminine, orotund voice bellows  out from a petite girl dressed in a white frilled dress. She ran  through the grass, carrying a wicker basket filled with freshly picked  flowers, giggling to herself as her chopped auburn locks danced with her  movement.
 
Lyra, covered in a dark cloak in contrast to the girl glanced over her  shoulder. When she saw who it was, she flashed a warm smile.
 
"Look!" Sera stopped in front of Lyra and took  a few seconds to catch her breath. She rummaged through her wicker  basket and pulled out a small bouquet of roses in caramel pink. A  hopeful smile grazes her face. "I managed to find the buerre roses for  you!"
 
With a pleased grin, Murasaki took the roses delicately and slipped them  into her dark purple pouch hooked on her waist. It was long and had  three buckles, each opening a different section. Being a 'ninja florist'  as Sena calls her, Lyra has sections in her pouch dedicated to  differing flowers for varying situations. The top pouch was for battle,  the second pouch was poison and the third was healing. She slipped the  buerre roses into the third one. They were pleasantly useful for curing  migraines, and she was running low in her collection.
 
"Thanks, Sena. You're a real help."
 
"Hehe, you're welcome!"
 
The thirteen year old girl skipped along with a bounce in her step you  only have when you're a child. Although at thirteen you're practically  an adult in this world, Sena wanted to retain her innocence for as long  as possible. Lyra thought otherwise. She believed that Sena needed to be  stronger and more of a fighter. It was a conversation they never had  but a thought they always dwelled upon.
 
They carried along through the skirt of the forest, collecting the rare  beauties of fauna that grow during this season. It was summer, so there  were a lot of flowers with strong healing qualities and potent  properties for one's vitality growing here. Not only were they useful to  Lyra's experimentation and medicine, they sold for a good dime down at  the Nijiya Market, their ultimate destination visible over the rolling  hills.
 
"So what are we buying today, nii-san?" Sena asked curiously, plucking white hydrangeas as she walked along. 
 
"Some fish and vegetables... I'm thinking a fish shirumono for supper tonight."
 
Clutching a bouquet of hydrangeas in a white dress, Sena looked like a  stunning bride on her wedding day. Lyra noticed this and giggled  discreetly. She always knew Sena would be a beautiful bride, but any man  going for her would have to be thoroughly checked out by Lyra first.  Criminal record background checks, questions on past experiences,  everything. 
 
Her sister deserved the best and the best only.​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Apr 15, 2014)

*Ren Houki*
HOME | START OF DAWN, PART II

__________​
A blanket of smoke immediately enveloped Lin Houki upon his striking her neck, but it dispersed away as quickly as it appeared, the silhouette of Ren's sister forming through a film of grey, before taking full form once again, a single hand outstretched to the side. "That was cute." She smiled. "But you'll need at least nine thousand of those pearls if you want to do anything remotely damaging."  The kunoichi commented, flicking a few specs of dust from her shoulder, then began to walk forward, her smile resiliently withstanding. "I think I'll show you a real jutsu, now."

"Fuck." Ren moved to body flicker backwards, but by the time he had retreated and looked back up, his sister had disappeared. _"Where did she go?"_ Immediately, his eyes began scanning in all directions, until a small shape formed on the cloud below him, a blue hue dyeing through the layers of greys and whites. Following that, his ears picked up a menacing cackle; not unlike the ones from his own thunder pearl, but louder and ominous like the rumble of a storm. Slowly, the Houki looked up, his eyes widening at the sight before him.

His sister stood upon the sky, small wires of electricity dancing beneath her feet, which was presumably what kept her propped up in the air, while ten pearls of lightning chakra danced around her. "Renny, the chūnin exams are coming up. If you can't even put a scratch on me, then I'm sad to say that there's really no hope for you!" She said, still smiling.

"Why do you care?" Ren asked, his own thunder pearl forming behind him.

"How else are you going to take over the Houki clan, silly?" She frowned, answering as if her brother had just asked the most obvious question in the world, before her smile returned, her blue eyes gazing at the small jutsu which floated at Ren's flank. "Do you really think that will stop my jutsu?"

"We'll see." He muttered, his hands moving to create a hand seal.

"Disappointing. I thought you'd at least know your place by now," Lin Houki sighed, and then stretched out a hand, the palm of it directed towards her brother. *"Thunder Thorn."
* Is declared, as all ten orbs shot out a stream of chakra towards the point of her palm, creating one larger orb, which finally exploded forwards in a pillar of lightning which thrusted down upon Ren. An explosion sounded and...


----------



## Laix (Apr 15, 2014)

_Lyra Murasaki_
INTRODUCTION ARC
_Home?_​ "Say, clutching those hydrangeas..." Lyra poked Sena playfully with a giggle. "... You look just like a bride on her wedding day!"

 With a gasp, her face ballooned into an embarrassed red before laughing  awkwardly along with Lyra. Such talk always got her nervous. She didn't  like thinking about boys and things like that. There was too much to  worry about.

 "Hehe... Uh, yeah I guess so! H-Here's the hydrangeas anyway~" 

 Sena handed Lyra the bouquet, who quickly examined it with a raised  eyebrow before discarding the whole bunch for just two flowers. 

 "_Hey!_ I just picked those flowers!" 

 "The thing with white hydrangeas," Lyra stopped her sister in the field, twirling the flower in her hand as she explained. "The  less petals they have, the better. For you see, the extractable herb is  better divided among the petals and is more potent. The rest you picked  are beautiful but they are more than likely weak and low in use, so  aren't worth filling my pouch with."

 Sena nodded with wonder, absorbing the information she was being fed. "So pick hydrangeas with less petals for success?"

 "Not exactly."

 Lyra paused for a moment, glancing around the field for a certain  flower. She found it, growing next to a rock. It was a purple hydrangea  that looked like it had just been soaked in rain despite the clear  skies. 

 "That rule only applies for white hydrangeas. With the purple ones, these are used as an ingredient for a nerve poison."

 She dangled the flower with one hand and squeezed the petal with the  other. Drops of water slid off the purple and disappeared into the  grass. Her sister's eyes lit up in awe. Lyra was always good at  explaining things. She made learning fun and interesting.

 "You see that drop?" 

 "Uh-huh..."

 Lyra loved talking about toxic flowers. She had a fondness for poisons, it was definitely her thing.

 "This hydrangea leaks the poison out like sweat,  that's why it looks like its just been through a rain storm. It's better  to get one with more petals as there's more to bleed through. It's not  divided like the white hydrangea, you see?"

 "I see..." Sena picked up another purple hydrangea and plucked off half of the petals, much to Lyra's visible horror. "So pick hydrangeas with less petals?"

 "_*NO I JUST EXPLAINED IT ALL!!*_"​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Apr 15, 2014)

*Ren Houki*
HOME | START OF DAWN, PART III

__________​
In the wake of the Thunder Thorn, a large steaming crater had been left in the cloud field, Ren's body nowhere to be found. "You in that hole, Renny?" She asked, peering over the crater she'd made. "I didn't pack enough power in that jutsu to kill you, so I'm sure you're still alive in there~"

"Not quite." A voice came from behind her. Alarmed, Lin Houki moved to turn around, but was immediately sent spinning around again, a black shoe colliding with her face, Ren Houki's triumphant smirk glowing in the envy of his lightning chakra. "Once more!" He moved to thrust his left leg towards her throat, but his foot met thin air as his opponent danced away. Noticing this, Ren's eyes narrowed in displeasure, twisting his body so that his landing on the ground was safe.

"How'd you dodge my jutsu?" Lin asked, tilting her head to the side. "Did you learn Lightning Style: Sky Walking?" Then she shook her head. "Wait, no. If you did, you wouldn't have had to land back onto the ground just now."

Ren grimaced, senbon back in hand. "Simple. I focused Lightning Pearl onto my foot to increase my jumping power and speed to dodge your attack, and then used it again in mid-air to maneuver my body towards you." He explained. The Houki kept up his composure, but the technique really did a number on him; using it two times in quick succession was already tiring enough, but having used it with his legs had not only made the soles of his feet numb, but he'd torn a muscle in his leg from botching the jump.

"Innovative." She arched an eyebrow in surprise. "But disappointing. I was hoping you would have learned Sky Walk by now, and just from a single glance, I can tell that jutsu took a toll on you. I've seen quite enough here, it's time to end the genjutsu."

The shinobi opened his mouth to say something, but time had suddenly slowed down and he found that, even though he made the lip movements, no words were coming out. Then, shattering the silence, geysers of lightning shot from the clouds, whitening his vision.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Apr 15, 2014)

*Suzume|Genin|Konohagakure|Liquid Time*



Olivia said:


> *Kirisaki Shinkō
> The Three Blondes - Part VI
> *
> I was disappointed in the fact that she wasn't pleased with it. I tried to cool it off but I guess I didn't wait long enough.  I took a deep breath and gained my bearings again, it took everything in me not to lash out back at her. I dipped the spoon back into the soup, brought it out, and cooled it with my breath once again, hoping it was cool enough for her this time.
> ...



*[Konohagakure, Fancy Restaurant]*​
[Nee-Chan VIII, A Challenger Approaches V!!]​
Suzume, with a smile, sat back to her seat. Before her was the dish that she herself had ordered. It was the Chef's special of the day. And even though she was staring at it... she still didn't know what in the hell it was that she was looking at. 

_ "Ze special of ze day iz Escargot cooked vith garlic butter and parsley in ah shell."_ is remembered.

Suzume blinked and using a fork she poked at the food to see if it was still alive.  "I still don't know what this stuff is" is muttered as she hesitantly takes a small whiff of it. The odor wasn't all that bad. In fact thanks to the garlic parsley it kind of smelled good enough to eat. Which was a good thing since it was meant to be just that. Food. 

Putting the fork down Suzume steels her nerves by taking a generous drink of her water. Still didn't help all that much, but glancing over to Edie ... that see through shirt seemed to put the girl more at ease. She didn't know if she was a pervert or if it was just the cool color of the bra that sat her mind at ease. But she was ready now to venture into the unknown of Escargot. Grabbing the spoon [ignoring the small fork provided with the dish], eating with chopsticks all her life this was weird too, she goes for the first snail on her plate. The shell of the creature rolls on the surface of the spoon for just a second before Suzume bites down on it. 

-CRUNCH!-

In one bite the snail, the shell and most of the spoon are gone and Suzume is happily chewing away.  "The shell thingy is crunchy!" is exclaimed in a muffled tone as she ate away. The cursory look at her spoon tells her that she too eaten it. It tasted good too, she didn't realize that editable utensils were available for purchase. As a child she tried a chopstick or two only to end up with slivers in her tongue. Which in hindsight wasn't the best experience in the entire world. But one that did teach her a lesson. And that is she was never getting her tongue pierced. If getting something as small as a sliver hurt that much, putting metal through it would kill her.

After swallowing the bite she taken her attention turns to Edie and her personal servant.  "How is the soup Nee...." 

Suzume's eyes widen as she watched the spoon Kirisaki held tip the dish toward Edie. The remainder of its contents spilled onto her Nee-San's clothing and into her lap. She remembered that Edie complained that it was hot so this likely gave her burns. Kirisaki didn't even apologize this time... was it intentional that she tried to burn her Nee-San? As the girl respectfully suggested to go shopping Suzume was already in motion. The pop of the blade from it's sheath was almost inaudible. Suzume's following actions, however, left nothing to be pondered on. Pulling with power she went to cut the girl clean in two.

But being an experienced Genin, Kirisaki, felt the killer intent as it radiated from the young girl. The blinding flash of steel passes through the table and is just avoided by the nun. It however was a very close call as the apron she wore split up the side from where the sharp edge of the blade just touched it. And so clean was the slice that went through the table it remained in one solid piece resting against itself for stability.

 "You did that on purpose didn't you?" Suzume asks holding the point of her blade at Kirisaki.


----------



## Chronos (Apr 15, 2014)

*Ivery, Rosuto l Hide and Seek*

Upon reaching the manor a sound caught his ears, rustle on the buds of the forest beyond. Nightfall had already befallen the area and night had engulfed this Island, upon entering the manor he was met with around a dozen maids awaiting at the door, bowing at their entrance while they ushered the words _"Welcome Master Rosuto."_ He had to admit the sensation was rather excessive, while the duke's room was only a few step beyond the large flight of stairs. Upon it, the carriage rides cocked his had towards him, eyes closed under the silhouette of his top had, while he simply processed this blithe through his smile. Rosuto couldn't help but feel slight unease with set glistening smirk. How old was he? He seemed to young, probably several years older than Rosuto himself. Who really was he? 

He ignored the sensation, but kept a mental note on his head, entering the manor, one of the maids, came to him and extended her arm towards the distance, looking at him with a mien beaming with courtesy, Rosuto couldn't deal with set atmosphere, so he simply nodded at the gesture, and continued down the hall. Much embellishment had been done to each nook and cranny of each passage, carpet as crimson as velvet leather, treasury placed upon pedestal made from ancient stone, blades, gun and paintings adorning each area of the home, all neatly cleaned and hid behind a glass wall. Upon reaching upwards through the stair he was met with a large door. Rosuto couldn't get what was so special about flaunting you money, carved with tigers that menacingly glared down with a ferocious glare, portraying as if the roared at any who entered. A sigh was inevitably released, this was too much.

Opening the door he was met with a even larger room which lead to the balcony which demonstrated the lush field and the view and lighting of the denizens of the island that lived bellow. Under the balcony was the garden, much to anyone's surprise, it was beautiful and beaming with the nightingale flower, such that lit as moonlight struck their pedals. Upon it stood two thrones. One where the Duke stood imposing and with glare so powerful it caused Rosuto to consider changing his previous thought. Indeed, it was facing a lion. Next to him stood the countess, a beautiful young lady, with eyes of prim blue. Hair of blonde that stroke to each rhythmic pattern of the wind. The duke, hair of red, with eyes seemingly the same, while he eyes glared to the boy and he simply beckoned him to enter as he stood from his chair.

A suit worn, with a tie of red and black striped. The man could easily size up to be around 7 feet tall, the girl next, presumably this man's daughter and the girl he was assigned to protect. Rosuto gulped as if to swallow his building nervousness. And began to walk towards the man and girl. With a bow, he presented himself.


​
"Greetings. It's an honor, Mr. Grant Tsukuyoki. I am Rosuto Ivery. And I am the shinobi you requested to protect your daughter."

"Indeed. I've heard from you, boy. Seems I also expected a lot more, but your resume speaks volumes. I won't bother to question your prowess. But I suppose I am to be frank with you that I am a tad skeptical."

"Right, father! I expected a man, not a wimpy child like this!"

A vein was wrought by such a comment. Turning the source of the voice, he noted it was none other than the set beautiful of a girl that stood before him. He rose his brow holding his idle sarcasm and simply laughed at such blatant regard directed towards him. Ste stood imposingly, hands crossed while she glared at the child before him.

"This is my daughter, and who you are bountiful to protect. Introduce yourself, honey."

"Hmph. The name is Gracie Tsukuyomi." 

"Pleasure, indeed..."

Said Rosuto with a slight sense of comical sarcasm. Grant pulled out a smoke and made a gesture to his daughter, ushering her to leave. She didn't question his merit and simply went off her way and closed the door. He beckoned Rosuto one more as he headed towards the balcony. Lighting the smoke, and placing it in his mouth, after so a deep and fortified inhale. Rosuto could sense the smoke build up in his lungs, as the slowly burnt the inner of his organs and slowly coursed through his throat and was thrown back at the world. The smell of nicotine and burning reached his sense, causing him to lift his arm to cover his nose, while squinting his eyes slightly.

"I don't like dwelling on the matter and I am a very busy individual. So every second that we dabble on the subject is another second my family is in danger of being targeted by the enemy. Now, much like you know, you're being paid. And you only need to follow whatever I say and however I say it. I don't care if it goes against you moral code, I wasted a pretty penny getting YOU of all people. Some rouge murderous shinobi originally from Yuki, now from Suna."

He knew already too much.

"Now I don't care, again, to whatever you are thinking or planning or whatever. I hired you specifically because you have ability and not only that you are young. That front was simply so my daughter wouldn't recognize the entire detail of everything. So I'll give you the short story, kid. I messed up and got involved with wrong people. Normally this could be settled on other terms, but I have a person to take care of, you see? And no matter how much I love her, she can at time also be a weakness. I do understand that I mixed in some heavy shit, but I can't simply end it no just yet at least."

Rosuto kept quiet and didn't pay much attention to his thoughts. It was obvious that this wasn't concerning to him. And as he said, he was simply representing a village, he didn't need to know.

"I know I've been doing many mistakes and I plan to get rid of them. Eventually, but at this moment. Someone is after my head, well, no, that'll be too easy you see. They want me to suffer, and simply suffer. I already lost my wife. I can't deal loosing my daughter. They are ninja, much like yourself. Their pretty strong, however not too coordinated. It's a rival company who's name will remain unnoticed. They probably sending rogues, and I already know how you work around those situation, boy. So, get to work."

...

"Alright."


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 15, 2014)

*Zell Kazama
Breathless*

Everything seemed to be moving as if fast forward button was pushed. Zell could barely understand what anyone was saying or what was going on, he was lost in the frenetic pace of a real combat situation. He felt like a tortoise being surrounded by a coalition of cheetahs. The shaking of branches, the rustling of foliage, the howl of the wind as they moved around the group getting into position for attack. The entire thing was sensory overload to the fullest, they moved so quickly, so stealthily around the Konoha shinobi that Zell felt jittery not knowing where they would come from. Sticking together and building a defensive was his first instinct. If they stood back to back they could have defended each other's blindspots, especially with a Hyuuga in their ranks, and waited for the enemy to make a mistake. However before they could form the wall Edie moved out of the group's orbit and launched a kunai, exposing herself and leaving the group to make a split second decision, stay and form a line or support her. Zell wasn’t really sure what to do because he knew virtually nothing about the group combat wise; Asami had never bothered to give them a semblance of a page they could all be on. The pearly haired genin could only work off the premise of self-evaluation and what he knew is that he was useless unless he got closer to one of the enemies.

Without a second thought he flipped the switch in his mind that allowed him halcyon within his mind scape. No longer was he overwhelmed by celerity of the sortie they found themselves in. Present now was a blank vacant mien accosted his face making his eyes seem that much bigger, that much larger. This was the power of allowing the rhythm of the flow to overtake you, this was…

*HYOUSHI*

Dashing forward he went in headlong leaving multiple vulnerabilities, he was like a gazelle walking into a pride of lions, all he needed was one to pounce. Zell stopped himself and dug his heels into the ground spinning as he felt the presence of one of their adversaries encroach upon his newly minted territory. His attacker was not a very big man, probably average height and build. He had a unibrow and muttonchops along with a facial expression that made him look like he was in perpetual squint.



Zell let him enter into his guard as the muttonchopped traducer came at him brandishing a kunai, readying a slash. Zell shifted his weight, dropping it down; he brought his hand up and caught his foe's in the motion of his swing, bracing his foe’s forearm with his hands and shoulder for extra leverage as muttonchop tried to bring the kunai down on him. Zell whipped his body around into a rotation, using his foot as a pivot, he pulled on generic fodder bandit type 393939393’s arm swinging him over his shoulder and driving him into the grass covered turf. Zell didn’t waste anytime jumping into the air for his follow up attack. The lustrous haired maven of the lackadaisical was the antithesis of his title, somersaulting his body with incautious velocity. He rotated himself so his back collided with the stomach of his adversary, knocking the air out of his victim’s lungs. Zell bounced up and spun again ready to bring more pain, but he stopped in his tracks, his insouciant heart dropped into his feet.

"Any of you move or this little bitch speaks, she's dead!"

Zell was probably the closest in terms of position but he had doubts that he could reach her with his Shunshin in the time it would take her throat to get cut open. He was paralyzed with fear over what could happen to Edie. The cretin pressed the razor’s edge against Edie’s porcelain skin drawing blood. Zell’s mouth went dry, he couldn’t swallow, there was a dread knot formed in his esophageal pathway blocking his air. A helpless despair made him utterly breathless in the face of his ally’s mortality, he needed to do something, but he couldn’t… 

Somebody needed to do something. Ryoko or Asami needed to do something. Anybody needed to something.​


----------



## Chronos (Apr 15, 2014)

*Ivery, Rosuto l LT*

Impressive. His coordination was rather fumbly but he seemed to have worked up enough strength and courage to allow himself to get work done. He seemed very versed in the situation and although Rosuto could sense a sort tension brewing in the distance. Maybe this was a good time as any. As he witnessed and hid under the veil of darkness that was provided by the stones and sound, they were enigmatic and much like one with the shadows. Witnessing the movement of his fingers and the dexterity used to form this unknown to Rosuto, signal beacons that he used to transmit his information to command. Silently he witnessed unable to much else, while he took view of the are. I didn't seem like anything out of the ordinary, however not only were they hid by the blackened area, but so was everything else. He didn't liked it one bit, but he turned towards the boy and spoke:

"Intercepted? I see, we have to wait for reinforcement then... I see." 

He only repeated the words he was told. In his mind he wanted to simply go at it much like before. He was noted before as a rouge killed, but did that really meant? It was suppose to simply be a title, but what if he simply strayed from the orders. Another glance at the boy as he worked with this antenna. He simply didn't seem to understand the precision of the ANBU, very efficient but as someone who was so used to working on his lonesome, this act was foreign, precise and effective. But what did it matter. 

They boy screamed as he pointed at the distance. A warship? No that couldn't be, was something caliber already at their midst? What the hell happened in such short interval of time? "Hush! They'll find us!" Placing his hand over the boy's should her pulled them down to his level. This signal was about to give up their location so something needed to be planned ahead. 

"Alright, can you keep a secret." Pulling up his head band he open his right, eyes exposing the Sharingan he held, with only two swirls. There actually was someone among their midst and they also had orders to wait. The landscape was torturous and on top of that they couldn't move, they had to wait for back up. They didn't know what the enemy strength was... They might be in a pickle.

"Alright, I can target at least a single suspect from the distance. Sensing is not my forte, but I need you to calm down and listen. I can either do two of a thousand things, but there's gonna be consequences if I do. No explosives. The last thing we want to do is have that flagged ship on out asses. Secondly, we need to use the terrain at our advantage. How could are you at climbing? If anything, I need you to place this tag..." Pulling out of his satchel was small piece of paper with the Kanji "Ignite" written on it. He handed it over to this ANBU child and said.

"A few meters above the mountain. It won't be long until we are found and we can cause a bit of confusion. I plan to use a small enough explosion to cause a landslide... It's a bit tricky, because we have to wait for a certain timing. I'll ignite it once the next thunder strikes, with it I'll cause the enemy to flee, and probably help out team find us faster. However, it's a 50/50 chance things. I need to stay as bait, if they come here and look for a fight... I'll hold them back."


----------



## Chaos Theory (Apr 15, 2014)

*Zansatsu|Genin|Sunagakure*

*[???, Sunagakure]​*​
[Cradle to the Grave V, Conclusion]​
_ -The Next Day_

Darkness floated around him even as he started to wake there wasn't a shred of daylight to greet him from his slumber and with a low, pained, moan Satoshi's eyes slowly open. Like his dreams, the room was awash in darkness. The pain he felt now had numbed and he quietly wondered where he was. The cell he was tossed into had bars and a window. So it was apparent by the lack of light that this was room was not that cell. Trying to get a bearing on his surroundings he pulls a hand to his aching head.

-CLANK-

His hand only partly moved from the bed he was stretched out on. He didn't realize it earlier, due to his daze, but it would appear to be that he was chained down. Moving his other arm only confirms his suspicion as it too is vastly secured to the bed's railing and cursory kicks of his feet fed him the same horrid details. He was still very much a prisoner to whoever these people were.  "You finally awake boy?" 

Light floods the room shortly after the words are spoken and Satoshi's reaction is nearly as quick as his eyes snap shut while he buries his one side of his face into his pillow.  "So, how are you feeling?" is asked with mocked concern.  "Spare me your mocking tones." is replied with a similar vigor while Satoshi slowly grew accustom to the light. As his vision cleared he sees that he is in a medical bay with all sorts of equipment around him. He even sees that they've been treating him as his chest was wrapped in heavy bandages.  "Well even as condescending as the question seemed, I still want to know your well being boy" is replied as the older man walked into view. His arms were folded onto the small of his back and it looked as if he was holding onto something.

 "Well taking the beating that big foot gave me yesterday into consideration, I suppose I'm doing peachy.",  "Now who is mocking who?" is asked. Satoshi merely rolled his eyes allowing his head to again hit the pillow.  "I suppose that fixing me up isn't just so I can be nearly killed again is it?",  "No, I decided to take you up on the bluff on Mrs. Ito." is replied as a file is produced.  "It seems that she is willing to talk and it looks like as you suspected that she knows quite a bit about her husbands activities. She's being transfer her to Suna shortly." is added while he flipped through the file.  "Well if that is the case"  is grumbled as he pulled on the chains. 

 "In due time Mr. Sakamoto, first we have to 'debrief' you on the mission." is stated as dropped Satoshi's personnel record on the bed so it could be seen.  "Didn't we go over all that yesterday?" is asked as he rolled his wrist.  "That isn't what we're going to talk about Satoshi. You do _realize_ that was a 'black' operation. Don't you?" is asked while he took a seat on the edge of the boy's bed.  "I suppose you mean by black, that if I were to have failed in any way I'd be dead right now." Satoshi remained unmoved by the revelation. The old man nodded,  "Now we come to the decision you have to make. You are either going to join my team. Or you'll be sent the way of your family.",  "Those are quite the choices, I suppose though I don't really have a choice. If I want to remain alive that is."

The man merely nods,  "With my options limited, I guess I have little choice but to join your little group." 

 "Welcome to the Death Brigade",  "What he meant to say was, Welcome to the Suicide Squad" Satoshi looks to the door to see the woman that had sent him on the mission to start with. In her hand was a bag of Ryo which he figured was the rest of his payment.  "Ignore Naoko, she's been hit too many times in the head." is retorted. Turning back to the boy the man produces a key,  "From this day forward you'll be called on as Zansatsu of the Black Dust when we need your abilities." he states closing the file.  "You'll continue to report to Yusetsu but. You'll take my orders over his if it comes to that." 

 "Nighty, night" Satoshi's eyes widen as he felt a needle enter his neck.  "Sorry, you're not of sufficient rank to know where we are based" the old man's voice echoed like a mirage or daydream as Satoshi lost consciousness. 

_-Later_

Satoshi awakens in his bed roll,  "Eh?",  "Don't forget Zansatsu. Well be calling on you in the future." the woman lorded over him before vanishing in a use of the body flicker.  "Jonin..." is muttered while he rubbed his head.~


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 15, 2014)

*Uchiha Akaya/Forest of Death*

_Double training set *X* Value of Katon Jutsu_​
"It took you some time to finish the warm up" Akaya looks at his teacher and superior in the Black Ops ANBU Division. First thing he was made to do when he arrive dto the forest of death, was to go into the forest and warm up; obviously Akaya ended doing more than needed since even though he was a ninja who has seen part of the deepest darkness of the world, he is still a kid and not being able to train properly for weeks stored too much energy in his body. The Jinchuuriki stares at the Uchiha before him scanning his appereance; it was rare for him not to have his mask on but this could only remind him that Uchiha Takao was a fearsome person and he wasn?t talking about skills only.

The man is tall, a bit above six feet. His hair is completely black just like Akaya?s and spiky pointing up; the boy is kinda surprised that he looks very similar to himself when the chakra of Nibi appears at full strength. His Sharingan is active most of time giving him an intimidating look, add to it that he is most of the time wearing that stoic expression on his face and you have someone capable of making you sweat without saying a word. Takao is wearing a black outfit composed by a T-shirt and what seem to be jeans. His eyes scanning Akaya without any specific feeling behind them.


*Spoiler*: _Takao_ 









 

As the host of the two-tailed cat looks around, he notices many circular targets both painted and some of them hanging from the branches and trunks of the trees. A couple of wooden dolls amde for Taijutsu training, but wasn?t Inuzuka Kaito the one in charge of his Taijutsu training? Seems like not for today at least. Returning his gaze towards the older Uchiha, he obeys a gesture telling him to sit.

"Tell me Akaya-kun, by now you should know what Katon ninjutsu is and what it is for, right?"the younger black-haired Uchiha gets confused at the question but nods in affirmation before speaking" It is one of the basic elemental nature transformations together with wind, lightning, water and earth, right?. I get that it is performed by moulding superheated chakra inside the stomach before releasing it via the lungs and mouth. " is what he said, a perfect book answer. Takao nodded at the answer given by his pupil before launching a new question.

"Now, leaving elemental affinities aside, what is the weaknesses and strengths of fire techniques?"the sharingan user asked as the boy started to think about it, different weaknesses and strengths beside what can be done with wind, water and earth"Mmm...Fire techniques are vastly powerful and have a wide area of effect regardless of the rank, leaving aside some people of hundreds of years ago, it is rare to see a person trying to tank a fire release jutsu. If the user is skilled enough, sometimes even water release is not enough to stop it but..."Akaya shut his mouth for second before finding the words he would let out next.

"They are easily avoidable, most of them are slow and based on that, they can be easily countered....Is that why Katon is underestimated so much, Takao-san?" 

The ANBU nodded at the explanation given by the fourteen-year-old before starting to explain"Good, seems like you have studied well. Indeed, Katon jutsu are strong but for many shinobi they don?t represent a real threat unless they have a very big area of effect and power are unimaginable; i must say that probably only kage level shinobi could make a good use of this element "he said; in Akaya?s mind, Takao?s modesty wa skind of annoying, he saying things like that as if he weren?t aware of his own power.

"As such, there is another way to use them. I get tha you have done it when fighting with Akabane Rauji"the kid frowned at the mention of that name, he still had one or two scars - not physical - due to him. Add to this taht he doesn?t remember having used any fire technique during the fight, nor the fight at all an obviously he would get in a bad mood.

"Strategy, distraction. Katon techniques are easily avoidable but there is something that every single shinobi will try to do: either jump or try to null it with another elemental affinity. Being easily countered doesn?t mean they aren?t dangerous so a person facing let?s say, a goukakyuu ata range between five and ten meters from his or her position will always have to take measures so the attack doesn?t reach."

"And there is where you can use the surprise element to attack." he said taking his chin.

"Right. Now stand up, kid. At least in the next three days, you have to learn two new techniques."


----------



## Laix (Apr 15, 2014)

_Edie Nakano_
FIRST ARC: MISSION

​









​His grip got tighter and the kunai pressed harder. The predicament Edie Nakano found herself in, being held hostage with a blade to her throat, was quite peculiar. Zell was sweating with worry, his nerves on edge and his teeth grit in frustration. Ryoko was trying her hardest to think of something, mentally beating herself up for allowing her team to be hit like this.

_But what about the girl whose life was at risk?_ She wasn't worried, for she knew it wouldn't kill her. She didn't know why, she didn't know how, but she knew that if this bandit slashed her throat right now, she would be fine. Edie was beginning to regret not opening up about the one useful ability she has. It could've been a really good tactic right about now to trick the bandits. The heiress considered unfit to be a kunoichi had no idea how to relay this information.

 All she could do was struggle and try to rustle herself free; just hope that maybe they'll pick up on it, or maybe Asami had a browse through her file.

"Just let her go!" Ryoko cried, her mature wall beginning to crack. She was flustered and annoyed. Hyuga was meant to be the best of her year, yet she was cracking under the pressure of a few bandits. "I'm not going to ask you again!"

"Hahahaha!" The bandit mocked her before raising the kunai to the left of Edie's throat, preparing to slit it across. "No, I'm not going to tell _you _again. You little genin better turn around and head back home. When we see you're far enough, we'll release the girl!"

This was it. They were screwed.

Ryoko shot their leader a look that begged for her to do something. Asami however seemed to be observing rather than planning. It was like she was waiting for something to happen. Hyuga looked over at Zell, who was in the same mindset as she was. After his almost effortless takedown of those bandits, and of course Ryoko's reputation among the Academy, it seemed pathetic that neither of them could do anything. Edie soon realised what the situation had become, and understood there was only one option left.

She hated doing it. It just made her mental state worse. Everytime she did this, she felt like she went a little more insane and that she doesn't even know who she is anymore.

With a streak of bravery, Edie clasped her hands around the bandits arm holding the kunai. 

"That won't work! You're just a weak little blondie, you can't---"

_*SLASH*_

"*EDIE!!*"

With all her might, she had dragged the man's arm across, the kunai tight in his grip slitting her throat right open. Blood sprayed out like a burst water main, her body collapsing to the floor. Bar the odd twitch, she looked lifeless. Her blonde locks covered her with grace as a puddle of her still warm blood began to spread across the dirt.

Everyone couldn't believe what they had just witnessed. The bandits wondered if she was suicidal, or maybe too stupid to realise a slit throat is certain death. 

Ryoko Hyuga, a girl who usually has a lot to say was speechless. Maybe it was a plan? Maybe Edie was telling her something with this? Her first instinct was to heal her teammate, and that was her priority as a medical ninja at this point. It was part of the basic rules instilled in all trainee medical ninja, regardless of your education. 

"Zell!" She dashed forward, barging past the bandits in the way and racing over to the dying Nakano as fast as she could. "Cover me! I need to save Edie! I don't know what she's done but... just help!!"

She hates this blonde with a passion. She hates the way she thinks she's so pretty, the way she constantly flaunts her stuff, the way she's so mean and disrespectful to everyone, her cockiness, her selfish attitude, how she thinks she's so amazing at everything she does and how she's constantly treating men like shit.

Yet she was risking her life to save her, putting her own future on the line to treat this girl who had probably just done the stupidest thing in her life. Ryoko was good, but she wasn't amazing by her own count. With a wound as serious as that, she wasn't even certain she'd be able to do anything. Then there's the chance of one of the bandits stopping her before she could make it.

_(You stupid girl! Stupid, stupid, stupid, stupid!)_


​


----------



## Laix (Apr 15, 2014)

_Edie Nakano_
LIQUID TIME
_The Girl Who Attracts Negativity_

What started off as a humiliating experience for Kirisaki Shinkō, being emotionally blackmailed into spoon-feeding a spoiled heiress soon became one for the princess herself. For, be it by mistake or part of a cunning plan, 'Man-Stealer' spilled hot soup all over Edie's already soaked clothes. Now, not only was she drenched to the skin, she was in searing pain. Her screams attracted the attention of everyone in the restaurant, most notably sister Suzume who immediately jumped to Edie's defense, raising her blade to Kirisaki.

This time however, Nakano had no protest to Suzume's actions. Hell if she beheaded Shinkō right now, Edie would happily use her connections to sweep the murder under the rug.

"_*YOU!*_" Edie leaped up from her seat and grabbed Shinkō by the chin while she was under threat from Suzume. "Are you really trying to annoy me!? I'm a complete mess now! I can't go home like this!"

The cornered blonde suggested they go shopping with her paying, but it certainly wasn't good enough.

"Oh, and shopping? _*SHOPPING?*_ You said you didn't have enough to repay me for my shirt earlier, so what makes you think you can suddenly afford my _*WHOLE. DAMN. OUTFIT!?*_"

Before their shouting could get even louder, a weak-willed waitress came over and kindly asked the girls to quieten down or leave the restaurant.

"_*LEAVE? DO YOU KNOW WHO I AM? I'M EDIE NAKANO, WHY DON'T YOU LEAVE THIS RESTAURANT!?*_"

"I-I'm only doing what m-my manager asked! Eeeeeeeek!" The waitress dashed off in fear, disappearing into the kitchen. She soon reemerged with the manager and two other men who looked like they were here to escort the three off the premises.

Each of them grabbed one of the girls and tried to drag them out of the building, much to their protest - Edie's loudest of all.

The man was almost twice her height and clearly worked out often. His biceps were thicker than her _waist_. He picked up the kicking and screaming blonde and began carrying her out of the restaurant, leaving no thought to her dignity. As if she wasn't already completely on show, now anyone ahead of her could see her soft pink panties.

"_*YOU'RE DISGUSTING! GET OFF OF ME!! MY DADDY IS GOING TO KILL YOU! ARGHH!*_"
​​


----------



## Laix (Apr 15, 2014)

_Lyra Murasaki_
INTRODUCTION ARC
_Home?_​ _
_The girls eventually arrived at the Nijiya Market Town. It was quite literally in the middle of a sprawling field, with no border or fence surrounding it. The 'town' consisted of a single street filled with dozens of houses and buildings. Along the street was countless market stalls, selling everything from your fruit and vegetables to actual farm animals. Lyra was sure she could even see a stall selling pets in the distance.

"So, where first, nii-san?" Sera inquired with a smile, her hands clasped behind her back as they strolled through the street. It was packed with shoppers, most of them poor, looking for a cheap, affordable meal.

"We're going to sell some of the rarer flowers we collected. If we get enough, I'm gonna treat us to something nice!" 

Believe it or not, selling flowers was their main source of income. Many florists aren't shinobi, so don't like venturing out into the more dangerous parts of the country to fetch the rarest plants. As a kunoichi, Lyra is more equipped to do such a thing. She doesn't understand the fuss however. Out of the hundreds of times she's scaled the forests and fields, she's only been ambushed by thieves twice, maybe three times.

The girls continued along the street to their regular florist. Lyra had to stop Sera from 'oooh!'ing and 'aaah!'ing every stall they passed that sold something soft or shiny. Most of the time, they just couldn't afford it. Some times, Lyra thought if she bought Sera that item, the girl would just become even softer and weaker. She wanted her to be stronger, she wanted to pull her away from the housewife stereotype Sera was descending into.

"Come on, please!" Sera begged on her hands and knees, clutching a pink mirror adorned with pearls. Lyra snatched it out of her hands and placed it back on display.

"No Sera. Now come on, I want to get back before sundown."

With a reluctant sigh, the deflated girl dragged her feet behind Lyra like a child following their mother endlessly around a shopping district. They only managed a few more steps before something else got in their way. The crowd separated to the sides, moving out of the way of three mischievous children sprinting down the street, each clutching a watermelon. The old man they had just stolen from yelled for them to come back, chasing them with his walking stick. However in his ripe old age he had no chance of catching able bodied children.

"Lyra, look!" Sena pointed at the children who were making their way towards them. She managed to leap out of the way, but Lyra didn't notice them coming until it was too late. They rudely barged into her, unknowingly enraging the maiden.

"_*HEY!!*_"

Lyra's roar brought silence to the bustling street. The kids actually stopped dead in their tracks, turning to face the tomboy. She walked on over and grabbed the fruit from their hands, handing it to Sena who then passed it over to the grateful old man.

"You know its bad to steal, right?"

Lyra put down her wicker basket and cracked her knuckles, a monstrous glare piercing their souls.

"... But, it's even _*RUDER*_ to barge women in the street!"
​


----------



## Olivia (Apr 15, 2014)

*Kirisaki Shinkō
The Three Blondes - Part VII
*
I was extremely embarrassed by my actions. Not only did I now spill soup on Edie, I was no once again on the bad side of Suzume. I wanted to deny the fact that I didn't mean to spill it on her, I really did, but part of me enjoyed the fact that I made that accident. It's what Edie deserved for manipulating and abusing people. Of course I wouldn't say this outloud.

Edie started to get in a hissy-fit, as I expected. Some of her claims were valid, but on the other hand she completely over reacted. Who cares what people see her as? They're just clothes, they aren't you. She even took shot down my offer to help her go shopping, claiming that I wouldn't have enough money. What did that have to do with anything? I didn't offer to buy her new clothes, I just said I was going to help her shop for new ones.

But before I could think of anything to say one of the waitress' showed up to our table, asking us to either be quiet or to leave. Of course Edie opened her big mouth and wouldn't stand for this treatment. But that's when I saw it. Body-built men were headed our way, and before I knew it they were dragging us all out.

I peered over at Edie as them men were taking us out from the door. I was trying to avoid a situation like this from this morning, but I just had a knack of getting myself in trouble. Hell I shouldn't even be part of this, it was Edie who started all these lies about me being a man-stealer. I sighed, I suppose there was nothing we could do now.

We were kicked out and thrown to the ground, and the waitress ran up to me and stole her apron. She exhaled loudly and turned on her heal, slaming the door on us. Not it was just us three waiting outside. I calmly came to my feet and looked at the two - there was no reason to stay with them. They cost me my lunch, so that is fair enough.

"You cost me part of my sanity and my lunch, so I think that's a fair trade off. Tough luck about your clothes, but it isn't the end of the world. Hopefully I don't run into you again, Edie-chan."

I said with the utmost confidence. Unlike inside the restaurant which was crowded and full of people, these streets were rather empty and full of space. It didn't matter if I pissed them off because I could easily avoid a pointless battle out here - I had nothing to fear. I waved my hand as I turned to walk away. It felt a bit empowering to be able to talk to her like this, like how it should have been in the first place.
​


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 15, 2014)

*Uchiha Akaya/Forest of Death*

_Katon: Hōsenka no Jutsu_​
"You understood? now show me the seals"that?s what Takao said as Akaya joined his hands togeter ready to perform the seals. First step of practice was obviously to memorize the handseals so he could get a grasp of the technique faster.

Rat → Tiger → Dog → Ox → Rabbit → Tiger 

"again"for a second time , the young Uchiha put his ahnds together perfoming the sequence of six seals that would allow him to bring out the new technique."Infuse chakra now"he said. Immediately Akaya took a deep breath and performed the six hand signs "Katon: Hōsenka no Jutsu"  he said and then from his mouth three fire balls of around a meter radius came out, one hitting a trunk, another flew to the sky and the enxt ended on the ground. Gritting the teeth at his failed attmept, Akaya hears Takao telling him to do another try.

Repeating the same process as before, Akaya gathers chakra and air in his lungs, it takes nothing but a mere instant for it to increase the temperature to the point where the boy feels like suffocating for a moment. it?s that sensation what tells him when the chakra is ready and then he expells the flames continuously in rows. As soon as the chakra is about to come out, it changes it?s shape, color and properties into that of flames and three spheres made of fire are shot towards the same tree leaving burning marks."You are getting the concept fast after seeing it only once... Now double the amount of balls and power, all of them the same size, quick!"

With that said, Akaya performs the fire jutsu handseals he learned moments ago and does the same, this time gathering a bit more of chakra. The boy can feel how the energy fills his lungs and mixes with the air. A new feeling is that of the combination of chakra and air flowing, exiting his lungs and going all the way through his throat. Then a burning sensation and "Katon: Hōsenka no Jutsu"  he yells once again and this time six orange colored projectiles come out one after the other with an interval of nothing but a mere fraction of second.

The Uchiha boy is now panting, using the technique many times for the first time can easily cause one to lose chakra rapidly due to not being used to the amount of chakra necessary for the technique. Looking at the burning bark of the tree coming off, the boy flexes his legs and puts his hands on them while taking a small break. His lips and surrounding area were hot and he could feel a weak burning sensation "Don?t stop! Do it again before going to the next step." tsking, Akaya straightens his back and starts again. Beginning with Rat, then it came Tiger,  Dog seal , Ox, followed by Rabbit and finally Tiger. Six more flaming orbs flew across the forest this time colliding with different parts of the same tree that has been receiving the attacks so far.

Letting himself fall back, Akaya?s eyes fix on Takao who only looks at him seriously, expressionless"Five minutes"
------------------------------------------------------------
*Five minutes later*

"Faster, put more chakra into it and don?t forget accuracy!"Takao?s voice is heard as he started to throw kunai at the boy who proceeded to perform the hand signs pattern for the Fire Release: Phoenix Sage Fire Technique as he instantly jumped to his left making a summersault in mid air and launching two fireballs, once he landed, he jumped and spinning forward he threw another pair before having to leap in a vertical line into the air to dodge some shuriken while shooting a new flame from his mouth. The fire balls took different paths, two of them hitting two of the painted targets on the trunk of a tree, another landed successfully on a target cushion stuck to the base of another tree while a fourth ball crashed against the target hanging from one of the branches yet two fireballs missed the objectives. One went straight to the ground five meters away from its target and the other just went flying past the tree it was supposed to hit.

"Damn!"Akaya curses at his faile dattempt during this exercise."What are you waiting for? get in position, we are doing it again"without wasting time, the young Uchiha ran to his position and awaited the weapons to come. First fice shuriken are directed at him; jumping backwards he dodges and isntinctively he makes the rat handseal; performing the sequence rapidly he starts to send his projectiles before a kunai would force him to jump forward. 

At first only one ball was launched hitting the target on the ground successfully. Then this time dodging a fire ball sent by Takao, Akaya performs a car wheel in mid air and as his body was following the threehundred sixty degree turn, three flames came from his mouth hitting two of them the objectives on the trees and the last one on a branch. Landing, the lad leaped  backwards and sent the remaining two fireballs, this time crashing successfully against the other branch and the one stuck to the roots."It took less time than I thought. You?re almos out of chakra so, a last time without moving. Hit all the targets."Akaya didn?t even complained, in the end hhe knew he like learning new techniques.

Rat → Tiger → Dog → Ox → Rabbit → Tiger

Now he didn?t even have to think about the seals before making them. "Katon: Hōsenka no Jutsu"  The next moment, six fire balls came out from the black-haired jinchuuriki?s mouth. Each of them hitting the target that Akaya desired them to hit. Afte rthis, finally the targets that were resistant to fire, started to burn having reached their limit. Seeing that his effots of the whole day weren?t in vain, Akaya lets himself fall to the ground knowing that he has finally acquired a new technique and made it perfectly usable in battle.


----------



## Cjones (Apr 15, 2014)

*Marietta/Konoha/North Training Grounds*

*North Konoha Training Grounds*
_Taijutsu_

A loud belch echoed and shook the trees as female slowly made her way toward a small still pond. She was quite the petite girl, of somewhat medium height and very young. Slowly she strolled beside the pond front, peering down into the cerulean water. The water shot back the image of dark red hair, round brown eyes and huge white teeth. The young girl was carefully make sure that no food decorated her pearly whites as she went at it with a tooth picked. 

Once no food was found, casually she flicked the toothpick into the water scanned the area, noticing that at the moment her target hadn't arrived yet.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Chunin - Age: 12​



An Akimichi of the smallest stature, but because of her small size Kayo is somewhat popular just for that. Many found it a shock that a girl so small could expand her body much better than the regularly much larger Akimichi's.

"That red-hot chick ain't here yet? Shoulda had those three extra servings of steak then." She belched as she spoke.

The rustling of grass hit her ear, as if the person she was suppose to met heard her, on cue a very familiar pair of blue overalls and with red hat came into her sight, Marietta. As she walked It was quite easy to tell that this young girl carried herself proudly and ooze an aura that reeked of male machismo, possible even greater. She was making her way through the North side of the Konoha Training Grounds, a rendezvous point for her meeting with Kayo, but one could get the impression that she was pissed off at the idea at coming out this far. This implication could stem from the very stern looking in her eyes, like one a mother would give her child, and a slight scowl that plagued her features.

"You're looking particularly pissy. Someone pissed you off again?" Kayo talked as if they were familiar with one another. 

"No one has pissed me off sensei." 

"Then why the sour puss?" 

"It's personal." 

"Personal? Ohhhhh, I get it, _that_ kind of personal huh? Don't worry about it, ol Kayo understands Marietta-chan. It makes us all feel that way sometimes." In response the other girl quirked her eyebrow in confusion at her insinuation of something, but she didn't quite know what. 

"I don't know what your implying but no, capisce?" She responded slightly annoyed.

"Wow, you really do get pissed off easy, like Minori-sensei. I think this'll be kind of cool, so you ready?" 

"I asked you for this didn't I? Your form of taijutsu is perfect to train against in order for me to get where I want to be." Marietta slid her leg across the ground, both hands balled into a fist with her left arm extended and right closed in, closer to her side.

"Ha, this is going to be so cool!"​


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 16, 2014)

*Shinkurou Kengo*

_Strange nature_​
Mah blood got frozen for an instant once I caught a clear image of my teacher looking at us from that boulder. He hasn?t changed much from my days in Kumo, only thing that has changed is that his factions are more like an adult?s than before but everything is still the same. Those scary eyes, that annoying smirk, the killing aura that wants to make me shit my pants in this very moment. Taking some steps forward, I notice that Raku has a small sweat drop running from his temple. Pff...hahahah!! finally! someone who can make you look like a loser has appeared, bro. Take that, maybe now ya will respect me more for surviving a whole year training with that asshole ya have in front.

"H-hi sensei. i-it?s a pleasure to meet ya again." i said stammering a bit...Okay, I admit it!! I?m shitless scared!! That?s why I didn?t wanna come even though it was necessary, this blue-haired guy seriously gives me tha creeps since the first time I met him, he is goddamn crazy! i think I should be glad that he is not the kind to mix poison in other people?s food, cause I know he has the guts to do it. "S-so h-how have been things going?"I asked as calmly as possible, but mah facade just went down onc ei saw his grin getting wider.

Rapidly i had to pull my body backwards almost making a parallel line with the ground as the tip of his sword was about to slash mah eyes. Ya see what i was talking about?! this guy is sick."Good reflexes. But you know, ya were more interesting five years ago. It?s like all the wildness you had with you just disappeared...boooooring. And I was here excited to see how my young pupil has grown and only thing I get is a monkey who most likely doesn?t even know how to throw his shit around. " oi, oi, oi stop with the monkey things sensei and don?t blame me! I didn?t wanna become like ya to begin with.

"Huh? who are you?"I hear him asking while looking at Raku. By now my partner has already sheathed his swords...mistake. With a quick movement this beats of a man threw a slash at Raku but before I could warn my friend, he was already blocking the attack with both swords. Bastard, now the one who will look bad is me!" Hmm, nice reaction, better than Shin?s. I assume that this boy is the one doing the jobs while ya only laze around, shitty monkey?"he asked before sheathing his katana. Hufff, danger is over for tha moment.

"Pretty much"the goddamn cyclops answere disntead of me. Bastard! If he gets word that I am weaker than ya I will get good beating coming, idiot!! Before I could reply to anything I just felt a bit of pain and then I was sent back two meters with a bump on my forehead, it hurts!!"Owowowowow! What was that for?!" I demand an explanation while grabbing my head, god I thought it was gonna be torn apart from my body. Why am i the only one getting treated like this? I get ya all may be jealous because I?m too handsome to believe it but that?s no good reason.

"For being a moron."was sensei?s answer before turning and starting to walk. Looking forward I manage to see the terrains owned by the Aosuki clan. A clan which has developed many lightning techniques for the village and even now they still posses hidden jutsu that only the members can use. Specially Takashi-sensei is not only the leader but the only user of the famous Black Lightning. 

Not losing time, we start to follow him, I get a bit surprised...That Tasuke brat escaped as soon as the attack of before was over!! Stupid kid, what would he do if we had died then? He didn?t even say thanks...nor actually opened the mouth. As I catch up with Raku, he gets near me and speaks.

"So this is your teacher? I expected someone...less terrifying."he said kinda not being able to describe the man before us at all"Yeah, that?s why i told ya to not get yer hopes up. Takashi-sensei?s nature is very strange."I cleared while rubbing the place where my master?s fingers hit me.

"Strange Nature?"

"Takashi-sensei is a man who never gets mad unless ya ruin his fun, if that happens it?s over. He is a complete battle freak, even under that mask of the 'laid-back smiling guy' lies a dangerous predator capable of destroying everything in its way. Ya saw the burn mark on his torso right?"Raku nodded while listnening at my explanation."That was made by a ninja from Konoha, i think it was an Uchiha"

"Hmm? I thought Konoha and Kumo were allies"

"I don?t know much about this stuff since i don?t care but, I think they are still allies...that?s why he is so terrifying. Friend or foe, in order to fulfill his desires he will fight anyone and anything, ya also saw the welcome gift he gave us. Be wary around him Raku." for a moment my partner lead one of his hands to his chin and closed his red eye thinking a little about what I just told him."Basically, he is the same as how you were when we met for the first time..."

"Yeah...Wait what? Don?t go comparing me with him!! It?s true that back in the day I was kinda aggressive but I wa snothing compared to that beast"I said indignated, it would be a real pain in the ass If I really were like Takashi-sensei, right? please tell me that i?m not like him.

"By the way Shin. What did ya come here for? I doubt it?s to remembe the old times."I hear my teacher?s question which takes me back to the reason we were here to begin with.

"Oh yeah, about that sensei. Father?s sword is..."


----------



## Olivia (Apr 16, 2014)

*Kirisaki Shinkō
Liquid Time: Training Part I
*
Today was a strange day, instead of sleeping in my apartment I  slept in an open meadow just outside of Konoha. I stretched my arms to  welcome the morning sun, and jumped on my feet. I wanted to kill as much  time as possible, and I decided the best way to do that would be to  train.

I looked around, pleased with my surroundings. There had been trees on  my left, and a small lake on my right. I smiled as I conjured a chakra  needle in my right hand and threw it in an random direction. I knew what  my objective now was.

If I were blinded, or if my target were to run away, it would prove  fruitless on where my needle landed because I wouldn't know if it hit or  not. But my idea to make certain of where my needle lands just popped  in my head. I could make a needle act as a sonar, where my chakra picks  up on its location. But how to do that.

Without pondering long, I equiped another chakra needle and threw it  into the thee adjacent of me. It landed perfectly, and I could see it  perfectly, but I couldn't sense it at all. One fact to that would be  because I wasn't a sensor type shinobi, but there had to be a way to  pick up on my needle's chakra.

I once again created another chakra needle and threw it into the water  while keeping a thread attached to the needle. Unlike before, I could  still move it around, but I still couldn't discern its exact location. I  pulled the needle up from the water and caught it, dispelling my  thread.

So neither of those jutsu alone could help me locate a needle I've  thrown. I held onto the needle, staring it up and down, but to no avail.  Frustrated I threw the needle into the ground and sat down in a fuss. I  picked up a rock and skipped it across the water, watching it reach  about one-eighth across the lake.

Wait - could that work? I had been just forming the needle with my  normal chakra, and molded its shape. It was the basic shape  manipulation, but maybe that isn't all that was required. Like how the  rock skipped across the water, I tapped my finger across the needle in a  straight line. This would cause multiple entry points on the needle in  terms of chakra, which would mean the incoming chakra would bounce off  of each other and 'spill over'.

Happy with this discovery I threw the needle into the water, and surprisingly I could _feel_  where it was, if only for a second. Of course it drowned out quickly,  with no more chakra fueling the bouncing effect, but since it was my  chakra my body was able to recognize it emanating from the needle. I was  happy with my results, I was getting closer to my goal. ​


----------



## Olivia (Apr 16, 2014)

*Kirisaki Shinkō
Liquid Time: Training Part II
*
The next thing I had to do was to make it last for as long as  possible. I couldn't simply use a chakra thread because that'd be only  one entry point, and I wouldn't be able to sense it correctly. No, I had  to use a different method than the initial tapping. Besides, I wanted  it effective at a longer range.

I conjured another needle, and while this time I only put chakra in at  one point, I created a small hole in the middle where chakra could  escape. After throwing it into a near by brush, I could feel where it  was due to the escaping chakra, but as I thought it soon faded. I  pondered this experiment, it wasn't quite as good as the previous  method, but it was actually a step in the right direction.

The next needle I conjured I created about ten small holes, inserted my  chakra, and threw it to the bottom of the lake. This time the amount of  chakra being released definitly let me zone in on its exact location,  but it escaped much faster than in the previous exeperiments. So what I  had been tasked with is that I needed to make as many holes as possible  without the chakra evaporating so suddenly.

I decided to go back to a previous method, where I only had one hole. I  placed a large amount of chakra inside the needle, but instead of just  throwing it, I added a layer of chakra over the hole, so it would bind  some of the leaking chakra inside the needle.

I threw it into the three in front of me and surprisingly it worked. Of  course the 'signal' was weaker, but I could still feel it's presense,  and could track it down if needed. But unfortunately the main problem  just occurred, as the thin chakra layer dispersed with nothing holding  its form, and the remaining chakra leaked like normal.

Now manipulating chakra shape had been what created this jutsu, but  keeping it like that ontop of another chakra entity was a whole other  story. It was a foreign concept, but I had just hatched an idea. I  created the chakra needle with one hole again, but instead of creating a  layer ontop of the needle to keep chakra from leaking, I used the  chakra needles chakra to forcibly make that layer. It probably wouldn't  be as strong as manipulating two different shapes, but it was the only  way I could see it working at long distances.

I threw the needle back into the three, and it was exactly as I  expected. The chakra didn't disperse this time, but the chakra did leak a  bit faster than earlier. So my new problem had been to limit the amount  of leaking, while creating more holes, and I thought up of a solution.

I created another chakra needle with one hole once again, but instead of  just take the top layer like earlier, I had take about ten layers of  chakra and devoted them to blocking the chakra leak. When I threw it it  gave surprising results. I could still feel the chakra, but it didn't  leak nearly at all. Pleased with these results I decided to do one last  test.

I created a chakra needle with ten holes, and then created a substantial  amount of chakra layers to keep from any chakra spilling over. I threw  it into the lake, and as before it broadcasted strongly, but the chakra  was being contained. This could keep up its shape and radius for as long  as I needed, and the only drawback (which wasn't too much of a  drawback) had been that the needle was significantly smaller than my  normal needle.

I tried to cast another needle, but as soon as I did the previous one  started to conflict in terms of signal. Maybe since there were two  'signals' going on at the same time it would conflict, thus meaning I  couldn't use multiple of these tracking needles. Oh well, not a complete  lost. I dispersed my chakra needles and regained my focus. I wasn't done yet, I still had more work in front of me. ​


----------



## Laix (Apr 16, 2014)

_Edie Nakano_
LIQUID TIME
_The Girl Who Attracts Negativity_​ Shinkō turned her heel and left on a somewhat lighter note. Edie was still pissed at the restaurant's man-handling and mentally considering her legal options. She only noticed the irritable blonde was gone when there was nobody to throttle.

Turning to Suzume, she let out an exasperated sigh.

"Well, that was... eventful, wasn't it?" She chuckled sarcastically, the various liquids on her clothes beginning to dry. The smell of mediocre soup and free tap-water lingered around her like an unwanted vulture. She couldn't spend another waking moment like this. Going home was her priority, but it unfortunately meant saying goodbye to her new apprentice.

"I have to go now, I'm sorry Suzume-chan!" Edie gave the girl's cheek a playful pinch. "But look!"

She pointed into the distance. A large mansion sat on a hill, overlooking the port of Konoha. 

"That's my house. Whenever you want to talk or just hang out, come and visit me, okay~!?"

Edie picked up her school bag that was rudely tossed out by the disgruntled waitress and slung it over her shoulder. At least that wasn't soaked in soup. Now that would cost a pain to replace. She began walking up the street towards home, waving a cheerful goodbye to Suzume.

- *LT END* -
​


----------



## Laix (Apr 16, 2014)

_Edie Nakano_
TRAINING ARC LIQUID TIME
_Scattered Butterflies_​ 
​Vintage wallpaper and matching  antique furniture is all that fills the otherwise empty room. It's the waiting  room just outside the headmistresses office, and its where Edie Nakano  was sat with her tail between her legs and hands fidgeting nervously.

 At Sakura Haruno's Academy, you only got called to the Headmistresses  Office for three reasons. One was you was in trouble and shit was going  to go down. Two was that she had to speak to you personally about  something sensitive, like a pregnancy or an event at home that effects  school. The third, which is the rarest of them all, is neither of the  above and there's absolutely no idea as to why you've been summoned.

 Blondie fell into category three - her summoning was random. One moment  she was in her biological diversity class, the next she was being pulled  out by one of the Headmistresses minions and escorted here.

 It was rude if anything for the mistress to keep her waiting,  considering she was summoned. After what felt like hours of waiting in  silence, Edie was finally called to her office. 

 When she opened the door and walked in, the strong smell of coffee abuse  hit her, mixed with cigarettes and cheap air freshener that tried to  cover it. Edie pinched her nose in disgust and took a seat in front of  the slightly round desk. 

 The stocky woman spun around on her swivel chair and faced Edie with an  unprofessional smile. She adjusted her thick red glasses and carried on  staring at the Nakano until she finally said something.

 "Take a picture lady, it will last longer!" She hissed, leaning back in her seat. "It smells in here by the way..."

 Edie picked up the still lit cigarette tilted in the ash tray and twisted it out.

 "You need to give up your habit. Smoking is bad for someone at your age!"

 Headmistress hopped up from her seat with a light chuckle, the sort of  chuckle old people give to the young when they are too naive to know  what they are talking about. She was so short that standing up actually  made her look even shorter. 4 ft was the absolute maximum she had to be,  and was the butt of many jokes.

 "I'm not here for your wise cracks, Miss Nakano."

 "Then what are you here for then?"

 "You."​


----------



## Olivia (Apr 16, 2014)

*Kirisaki Shinkō
Liquid Time: Training Part III
*
I had to change gears completely. I'm normally manipulating the  chakra's shape, but this time I'd be manipulating the element. I have  manipulated the element before, but not to a large extent, and not by  itself.

I took a deep breath and calmed myself. I needed to completely  concentrate if I wanted to execute this technique properly. I channeled  my chakra towards my hand and tried applying my lightning style. With  some success I felt a slight static shock occur in both palms, but a big  drawback had been that my hands felt really dense and heavy.

Was it because I was channeling too much chakra? But if the previous  experiment was any indication, I didn't have enough because there was  barley any lightning release activated. But maybe that's because I  hadn't converted enough of my chakra to lightning.

I took a deep breath once again and focused chakra to my hands, and  thought of a single spark to light it all up. It was better than my  earlier results, but it still wasn't enough, or nearly as lasting. I had  to figure out a way to change my chakra directly into the lightning  release as I've seen many other shinobi do.

I kept practicing over and over again, manipulating the chakra to my  hands, and then forcing it to change into electricity. After about an  hour of constant repetitions I started to get the hang of it. But I had  another issue now. The range.

It didn't seem very useful upclose. Sure I could grab someone and have  it electrocute them, but I'd have to be in close proximity. Was there  anyway to be able to extend it? Well, I'd have to manipulate the shape  and element at the same time. I've had practice manipulating the shape  in the past, so at least I knew what to do.

I charged up my chakra in my palms, and transformed it into electricity.  I could feel the static rippling off of my hands. I smiled, but the  hard part has yet to come. Like how I do with my chakra needle, I envisioned a small pillar of electricity extending from my hand. I tried  to push it out and extend the chakra from my hands, but as soon as it  reached one inch it evaporated.

I sighed, nothing was going to be easy I take it. I got my bearings and  tried countless times, trying to extend it further than the previous  time. Even though I was able to initialize it fine, I had made countless errors throughout the day. Sometimes the technique would go in reverse and electrocute my entire my entire body, knocking me off my feet. Other times I accidently shot it into the conductive lake, killing a near-by fish. That was sad.  

But I knew I shouldn't give up, new techniques were always hard to master, and even if I shot it off as small as a bullet, or even if the electricity didn't form, it didn't mean that I could never achieve my goal. Sweat drained from my forehead, and electricity beamed from my hands. My breathing became rapid, but I knew I was getting close.

It was almost sundown now and for the past hour I could only extend it  as far as five feet. So that was my limit huh. Not only that, I had to  extend it fairly quick or else it would disappear before reaching its  maximum length. I felt exhausted and collapsed. I looked up at the sky and watched as the clouds rolled overhead.
​


----------



## Laix (Apr 16, 2014)

_Edie Nakano_
TRAINING ARC LIQUID TIME II
_Scattered Butterflies_​  
Edie was taken aback. _Her?_ Oh gosh, the Headmistress didn't find out about her attempting to flush Ryoko's head down the toilet, did she?

 "_Me?_ Hohohoho!" There it was, her nervous laughter making its sound present when it wasn't wanted. "Whatever could you want with little ol' me!?"

 "Your father is a favored donor of this school.  Without his generous contributions, we wouldn't have a fraction of the  facilities we have..." She narrowed her gaze at the blonde, her glasses resting on the tip of her nose. "... And you wouldn't have a place here."

 It was a truth Edie liked to shrug off. Natsu's frequent donations often  got her out of trouble, the worst example being exemption from  exclusion for accusing a teacher of sexual assault in exchange for new  herb-growing facilities that not even Konoha, as a village, could afford  for the school.

 "We meet often, and in our last meeting he expressed  his... his worry with you. He cares for you a lot, Miss Nakano. He  really wants the best for you!"

 She rolled her eyes, dismissing the woman's claims. Edie knew it was  just a crocodile's tale. Her father was only interested in profit and  how he could generate it from her.

 Worryingly, Headmistress took her seat back in the swivel chair and clapsed her hands in a ball rested below her pudgy chin.

 "To be blunt Miss Nakano, you are failing. Almost all  of the students in your year group are already excelling with the  Shōsen Jutsu and offensive abilities such as Chakra Enhanced Strength."

 Her words were a shotgun bullet directly to the face of her ego. Edie  always told herself she was the best in anything, so to be told she was  the worst was devastating. She was trying to ignore it, to brush it off  as just an exaggeration, that maybe she was second or third but there  was a part of her that recognized it as the truth. Her mind only had to  wander a little while back to her mission for her father involving the  swapping of an envelope with Black shinobi.

 She almost died. Twice. If it wasn't for that strange Jonin and her arch  rival, Edie wouldn't be sitting in this outdated retro office.

 Rolling her eyes, she let out a short sigh. "Okay, sow what's your point?"

 Headmistress cleared her throat. "With the Chunin  Exams coming up, your father wants you to do well. This means giving you  some good offensive jutsu to work with, and he believes I can  personally help you with that."

 Okay, maybe she wasn't feeling so bad about being labelled the worst in  her year. If it meant receiving personal training from the Headmistress  herself and bragging rights, Edie was going to go along with it. She  wanted to get better, she wanted to be able to show off in battle and  have people at her mercy. A secret icon of hers was Sakura Haruno  herself. The Byakugo, the strength, the medical ninjutsu... Edie felt  she could be better than Sakura. She had something the Haruno could only  achieve through ninjutsu, and that's immortality. Potentially she could  take a jutsu like Byakugo and improve it even more. 

 Just imagine, a regenerative jutsu combined with natural regenerative  capabilities? Edie's skin would be iron. Mortar shells wouldn't _bruise _her.

 Her face lit up with interest.

 "Okay, I understand. Only thing is though, and don't take this the wrong way but... well, you're old."

 Headmistress started off with a slightly offended chuckle before  breaking into short fits of giggles, much to the bewilderment of Edie.

 "You're old and so you like... you're not in your prime, are you? Hey, what's so funny!? I'm just speaking the truth!"

 "Oh, Edie!" ​


----------



## Olivia (Apr 16, 2014)

*Kirisaki Shinkō
Liquid Time: Training Part IV
*
I watched as the stars rolled over the sky, twinkling in the moon  light. A small smile emerged on my face taking in the beauty of the sky  above. Sometimes when laying in the forest there are too many trees in  the way to see the night sky, but not tonight. But I quickly snapped out  of my trance, I knew I had more work to do.

I stood up and looked towards the mountain, that would be my goal. Just  from down here it looked steep, and there were obviously places where I  would have to climb using only my hands, but it was worth the challenge.  I was weak, well, physically weaker than most shinobi. If I wanted to  stand up to them I had to get stronger.

Standing at the base of the mountain I took my first steps up the grainy  hill. The first two miles seemed like a piece of cake, but from then on  was the real challenge. I reached my arm forward to grab the rocky  ledge in front of me. My foot rest calmly on a branch which had been protruding out of the ledge, but after putting to much pressure the  branch gave away and I slipped down. Scrapes appeared on my arms and  knees, but I was determined to continue going.

I reached out my arm again, but instead of setting my foot on something,  I lifted my entire body up onto the ledge my just my right arm. It made  my arm sore but I was able to get up. But now wasn't the time to be  celebrating, the mountain from this point on turns into a cliff side, so  there would be no foothold for the remaining miles.

I took a deep breath and pushed forward. I grappled onto the dirt-rock  wall which lay in front of me, and just started climbing. My arms were  able to handle the stress at the beginning, finding good places to grab,  but I had trouble about half way through. My arms strength was starting  to wain, and it was really tempting to just let go so I could stop my  arms from being sore. I took a look down and considered it for a second -  it would end it all and prove my unproven logic, that everything dies,  that there is no point in trying to do anything different.

I shook my head, that wasn't right. If we were alive then that means  there has to be a reason, and I have to live to find it. I begrudgingly  continued to reach upward and pulled myself up, as the sharp rocks and  branches tore against my skin and clothes. But I didn't let it phase me,  I knew I had to get to the top. 

I watched my hands get battered and bruised as I continued up this dark  cliff side. All I could see above me was ever lasting darkness, with no  end in sight, but I was determined to see this through the end. I  continued pulling my arms up no matter what challenges I came across.  Even when I stumbled on a nest of bats I didn't let go, even when my  right hand slipped I didn't let go. I continued to hold onto the  mountain side with all my strength because I wanted to accomplish this  goal. I wanted to live to see another day.

But determination wouldn't be enough. Even when I could make out the  end, my arms felt like they were going to snap. I had no idea how long I  had been climbing, but time had been no presence on my mind. All I knew  is that it was still dark out. I breathed heavily as tears rolled out  of my eyes, my arms were now in such immense pain, but I knew I couldn't  stop. If I stopped, I died. Sweat rolled down my face as my clothes  continued to rip across the rocky hill side. Not even my fear of blood, which rippled from  my damaged skin would stop me now, I was so close - so close...

Then I finally made it. I reached my left hand onto the edge of the  cliff sides top. If I were just able to pull myself up now then this  would all be over, I could just rest ontop of this cliff and go to  sleep. But before I rose my right hand, the surface my left hand had  firmly placed itself on crumbled, and I promptly started to dangle.

Sweat continued to roll down my body as I instinctively looked to the  ground, or from my perspective, the lack of it. I attempted to throw my  left arm up to try and regrab some sort of surface but to no avail. It  was now like dead weight, it finally was resting by my side and I didn't  have the energy to move it. In a desperate attempt I kicked up with my  back legs, and leaned my torso inwards and reached as I high as I  possibly could with my right hand. If I got one movement wrong this  would be the end of me.

I firmly grasped the cliff ledge, and wringing out what strength I had  left, I lifted my left arm onto the cliff side and pulled my body off. I  got securely onto the middle of the mountain's top and simply laid on  my back, facing the stars. My clothes were torn to shreds, and my body  was absolutely battered, but I also felt amazing in a sort of way. Even  though my arms felt sore, even though I was covered in the vile liquid called blood, I felt empowered. My arms and legs felt strong, extremely strong. I  smiled, I was able to accomplish my goal. I watched as the stars turned  to our sun, and my eye lids collapsed under their own weight. ​


----------



## Laix (Apr 16, 2014)

_Edie Nakano_
TRAINING ARC LIQUID TIME III
_Scattered Butterflies_​ Headmistress hopped up yet  again from her chair and weaved together a flurry of handseals. Nakano  watched with surprise and disbelief at what she was witnessing. A black  seal began to grow on Headmistress' face, sourced from a diamond shape  mark on her forehead. There was then a puff of smoke that swarmed the  office, leaking out of the ajar windows and leaving Edie gagging and  spluttering for air.​ When the smoke cleared, the heiress almost dropped dead from shock. What  stood before her was no longer an short, saggy woman but a short,  youthful girl. Edie was only sure she wasn't being played because the  girl was still wearing the same thick, red glasses as the Headmistress.

​ 
"You see, this..." Headmistress climbed on to the swivel chair with wobbly legs before posing triumphantly. "... This is my true form! W-Waaaaah!"

 She fell flat on her face, bouncing off the desk and back on to the chair with a *THUD*.  Edie tensed as she watched someone go from a somewhat respected  Headmistress to a girl Nakano was tempted to adopt as one of her little  apprentices along with Suzume.

 "_*THIS ISN'T ANY BETTER! BEFORE YOU WAS TOO OLD, BUT NOW YOU'RE TOO YOUNG TO TEACH ME ANYTHING!!*_"  Edie cried in protest before letting out another exasperated sigh.  Things had gone from hopeful to hopeless in one Henge no Jutsu cancel.

 "W-Wait!" Headmistress climbed up from the  floor and sat back down in her seat. She gave it a playful twirl before  looking Edie dead in her blue eyes with a sudden serious expression.

 "My name is Dr. Yui Kuriyama, but you can just call me Yu-"

 "Hold on, you're _the_ Yui Kuriyama!?"

 Yui Kuriyama was a famous doctor even outside the world of medical  ninjutsu. She was hailed as a pioneer in the use of medical ninjutsu as  an offense in combat; not as the chakra enhanced strength we are all  used to seeing, but using medical techniques to shut down the opponent's  bodily functions among dozens of other uses. 

 Only thing is, Yui Kuryiama died nearly fifty years ago. 
​


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 16, 2014)

*Zell Kazama
The Assasination of Edie Nakano By The Coward Generic Fodder 932453*

Crimson accosted the surface of their newly minted battlefield, Edie Nakano's life force painted the canvas of this sortie. Rattled didn't even begin to describe Zell's disposition, his heart started to beat in such a manner it was if it were trying to break out of his chest cavity and escape. A lazy bohemian who would went with the flow, he was not prepared for this kind of harsh reality, to know someone one moment then watch them as they threw their life away the next. An indescribable feeling swelled inside of him, helpless like a baby, he was wrought with grief, yet a maelstrom of rage began to overpower that all. Whatever was brewing within him wanted to escape and cosign these bandits to perdition, for the first time in Zellous Kazama's life he felt a completely different flow emanating from himself, the murderer's intent. 

In his unbound fury he didn't even hear Ryoko's command to cover her, no it did not matter, Zell had in this solemn moment, fallen into a special brand of depravity. The chakra rushed into his legs and feet as everything around him stopped moving except for himself, he accelerated forward going from 0-200 mph in what seemed like the blink of an eye, breaking the ranks of the bandit appearing in between them and Ryoko who went to tend to Edie.

*SHUNSHIN*

"HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH!" 

The apathetic facade of good for nothing Zellous Kazama cracked under the power emanating from the resolve of the silver maned hounds howl into the celestial canopy of the sky. This Zell would not stand for this injustice....

*SWERVE*

The sun was locked in a battle with the canopy of the palm tree they found themselves under. The sun fought to break through the verdant shield of foliage but was rebuffed from having its dazzling incandescent beams break through. Laying down were two fresh faced youths that had spent the better part of the noon trying to thrash said freshness out of each other. 

"Honestly how are you going to be of any use as a counterpuncher? You're too limited offensively to be a good shinobi."

"He's right shinobi operate in teams and a kid who uses purely defensive Taijutsu won't be too valuable by being a pussy ass."

Zell buried his head in his lap embarrassed by the truthfulness of their criticism. After they had overdone it with their sparring match, Zell and Dee went to the person who always patched them up, Sakura. Zell didn’t care for the golden boy much, well that’s what he called him in his head, and to be honest Sakura was like an annoying overachieving elder brother who made everyone around him seem worse with how brightly he shone. That said Sakura didn’t have a mean bone in his body, once Zell befriended him and saw that he wasn’t like every other hot shot douchebag. Sakura was caring yet really strong, a prodigious prodigy who was probably the strongest shinobi on the island.

“From the little bit I’ve seen you-“

“Wait you’ve seen me train?”

Zell had thought he was rather surreptitious in hiding his extracurricular activities. For him it was a bit embarrassing to train or workout in front of others due to the lack of confidence he had in himself. Being rather introspective he had thought he was too week.

“Well I’ve gone looking for you and your mom has sent me in your direction. Looking at Dee though, I have to say kiddo, I’m kind of surprised yet not surprised that you managed to do that well.” Sensing the confusion and before Zell could speak Sakura continued on.

“You’re really good at reacting but you don’t act, it’s kind of an allegory for your entire life. Zell, you let a bunch of these kids pick on you for years. You basically learned how to tuck and roll properly while making blows glance off of you. That's not really fighting but I understand why you have to leave.”

“Basically what he’s saying is that you suck at everything except getting your ass kicked because you’ve been a pussy your whole life.”

Leave it to Dee Kikawa to put the picture in a frame of rudeness that got the point across…

“So what do you guys suggest? I'm not particular strong so it just never made sense to go on the offensive. Most of the reason Dee did this was because I lost my flow and entered hers.” 

Sakura stood up at this point having finished applying the healing palm and doing the best he could for Zell. The injuries would leave him sore but no worse shape than he had found himself in before.

*ENGAGE PROTOCOL NIRVANA*











“You can kind of use ninjutsu but obviously taijutsu is where you excel. I know a move that will help you out; it’s called the Choujin Sentou. Basically it's a jumping punch sometimes with a kick feint and other times without. You can't really use that aspect without mastering the first part anyway, so we'll focus on the introductory aspect first . It also uses a bit of chakra to reinforce the blow but you probably won't be able to do that yet, that's not important though?"

Zell cocked an eyebrow as if to say why, well actually it confused him how a jumping punch could be of any use anyway. That was probably something he could do with training anyway so he listened intently for the important factor.

"You lack the two things necessary but if you work at it you can overcome those deficiencies. For starters you lack the upper body strength but you have a good reach and strong legs. The actual move itself will work despite the lack of ideal physicality. You are empathetic, able to feel the flow of those around you, but always holding back what's within you. You're afraid to feel your own emotions. Despite what you lack in temperament I'll show you because maybe it'll click at some point..."

Sakura moved a few meters back, ushering Zell and Dee to move away from the tree they settled under for their healing. Once they were out of range Sakura closed his eyes, his breathing stop as he appeared to go to a more serene place within his consciousness. It was not long before his face began to twitch some, the tranquil look of relaxation transforming into a grimace. His eyes opened beaming with an intense rage as he looked up to the sky and howled. It was wrought with an intense inner pain and rage that Dee nor Zell had ever known Golden Boy Sakura to ever possess.

*SHIFT*

Zell's eyes were a pyre of hate and torment as he let his emotions overcome him whole fully in this moment. He knew Edie for all of five minutes but she was a person with dreams and aspirations who had her life snuffed out by this group of low lives. She wasn't going to become a doctor and help people, she wasn't going to dance at her wedding, she wasn't going to raise a family and grow old, her life had ended right now and he couldn't do anything. How can this be apart of the flow? How could something like this happen to someone he knew? They all had to pay for this!!!

*WARP*

Zell and Sakura’s positions were the same, their likeness indistinguishable, as these two singular moments play out at different yet the same times across the continuum. They are teeming with pained rancor, as they both no longer suppress the flow, they let it rampage within them, assimilating their emotions into their constitutions. Both teenagers pound their fist into the ground ululating with fury all the while. It is clear their only intention is violence. They shot upward birring toward their victim with impetus as the wind howled at their back. The path of their dash almost in an arc as they took a slight turn and upsurge with their right arms bent and stretch back, behind their bodies.

*CHOUJIN SENTOU*

The fist throttles forward colliding upon its mark with a hellaciously savage force. The sound of squelching, cracking, and popping echoes as the sinew and thew begins to rend around the fist, the impact causing the air to splash back upon itself where the hammerfist meets the target. The recoil keeps Zell and Sakura lifted as if the earth itself will not accept the executors of such brutality back on its celestial form, but it has to accept them as gravity asserts its dominion. In front of Sakura is a tree that has fallen to the ground, his fist smoking from the impact of the blow. In front of Zell lies a man with his orbital socket and jaw caved in with the imprint of his fist interlined in his skeletal structure. The bandit’s body begins to convulse as his laboriously pained wheezing intensifies once the full extent of his anguish registers with his central nervous system. 

*CRICK CRACK SHATTER*

Zell digs his foot into the ground, crushing the teeth remnants that had fallen out of his victim’s mouth as he looks upon the other bandits with a glower implying the bad intentions he has for them as well. He had not yet had his fill, they all had a debt to pay for taking Edie's life, a debt that would be paid in cracked bones, broken bodies, and sanguine cruor.

“This might be a problem…”​


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Apr 17, 2014)

*Shiryu*

_Hmm, I don't see anything. I guess we should wait for the jamming signal source coordinates-_ Shiryu thought as he was still scanning the rain soaked terrain, when suddenly he was pulled downward. "What the-?" For a moment he thought he was under attack before he realized that the one who pulled him was Ivery. "What are you-", Shiryu started, thinking for a moment that perhaps Ivery had spotted someone or something. To Shiryu's surprise however, the ninja suddenly launched into formulating plans. He even lifted his headband from his covered eye and revealed a bizarrely patterned iris staring back at Shiryu. 

Shiryu had never seen a sharingan before but he was vaguely aware of the existence of doujutsu with effects varying from passive and supplementary to catastrophically destructive. Shiryu involuntarily turned his gaze from the eye, not sure what the hell it even did. "Would you watch where you point that thing-!" he stammered but Ivery was still in planning mode, rattling off questions and observations. The last straw was Ivery shoving an explosive tag in his direction: "Hey be careful with that! Could you just stop for a second?"

Shiryu righted himself from where he stumbled when Ivery had pulled him. He steadied himself against the rocky perimeter of their little hiding place and checked on his equipment to make sure nothing was disturbed when he fell. 

"Look", Shiryu sighed once he was sure the equipment was fine, "firstly, that is a Kirigakure warship. Ki-ri-ga-ku-re. They are on our side remember? Fuzengakure and Kirigakure have been aligned for some time. That ship is there to help us. Haven't you seen radio triangulation before? Check it out..." Despite the fact that their position was somewhat precarious, Shiryu decided that it was best to take a moment to explain.

_Damn, I'm an idiot, I should have done this to begin with..._

He produced his little mission book and flipped to a set of blank pages to begin sketching for Ivery. He drew a very basic (his drawing skills suck) diagram depicting a triangle; which was the listening station, two stick figures; which were himself and Ivery, and a semi circle; which was meant to be the Kirigakure warship. 

"See, this is the listening station", Shiryu started off, pointing to the triangle, "the transmissions from the listening station are being jammed by another signal that is using the same frequency range. We don't know what the source of the jamming signal is. That is why we need to triangulate it; but to do that we need another receiver that can detect the jamming signal. That is where the ship comes in..." Shiryu pointed at the semi circle. "The jamming signal received by the ship is compared to the jamming signal received by the listening station. Based on that comparison the ship can determine which direction the jamming signal is coming from. When they combine that data with the reference signal we are generating..." Shiryu pointed to the two stick figures which were himself and Ivery, "... then they can get a better fix on the direction and determine how far away the source of the jamming signal is." Shiryu concluded his sketch with a few lines to indicate the path that the jamming signal might take.

"That ship is clearly our offshore asset to help us for exactly this scenario. I've setup our antenna, so now we just need to wait for the ship to complete the calculation and tell us where the enemy is broadcasting the jamming signal from." Shiryu relented from the deliberate speech pattern and began scanning the surroundings from their hiding place.

"Of course, the danger is if the ship calculates that the enemy is near us, we might be in a tough spot. The ANBU that I came with is probably still at the listening station, so it would take him a while to get here. You're right about one thing though, explosions are probably not appropriate. Whoever is jamming the listening station could easily have just blown it up or destroyed it somehow, it's not like it's manned. The fact that they are jamming it probably means they wanted to see who would come to investigate, which means there is a possibility that we are under surveillance, even now. We have too little information at the moment..."

Shiryu glanced down at the encoder but the device was silent.

_I guess they are still calculating..._

"Sorry for not explaining more before", Shiryu said suddenly. "This kind of op is new to me. Normally I could just confront problems with my spear, but this kind of asymmetrical warfare is a different ball game. Whatever the stakes are, Fuzengakure must be really serious about this listening station if they are willing to sequester a warship to help..."


----------



## Sumon (Apr 17, 2014)

*Shinomori Aoshi, LT*
_Arc: The Hunt
Part 1: Allegiance_

At very early morning, inside some underground Amegakure’s building with very narrow corridors, there sat fresh Aoshi on a wooden chair by a huge shut door. Aoshi sat and waited patiently for a signal to come in, while a secret meeting took place behind the soundproof door. 

Inside there were two men having a conversation. One was sitting comfortably behind a dark oak desk, he was a high official and Kabuki was his name. He was about 40 years old and had absolutely no hair on his face. Kabuki possessed a strong jaw line and extremely deep voice that could make people tremble just by hearing it. The other person by the name of Uragiri was standing in front of the desk with straight posture and hands put behind as a sign of respect. 17 years old and little taller than Aoshi, Uragiri had dark long hair tied in two ponytails that would flap to all sides in the wind, thick eyebrows that were connected, Fuzengakure’s forehead protector sewed on long left sleeve where biceps was, dark eyes and a narrow scar across his neck. He also wore chuunin’s vest, which meant his rank was higher than Aoshi’s.

“Him? You sure? His lack of personality and emotions just shows how unpredictable he is.” Uragiri questioned Kabuki’s order passionately while trying not to insult the man.

“His lack of personality and emotions, as you say, makes him perfect for the job. We are in dire need of ninjas for this kind of missions and the boy possesses great powers that will be utilized for our need. Unless you can’t control him... Can you control him, Uragiri?” Kabuki responded confidently while putting his legs on the oak table, challenging Uragiri’s powers at the same time.

Uragiri got scared for a second, but puffed his chest and assured Kabuki: “Of course I can, Kabuki-sama. I apologise for questioning your decision. I will not let you down, I promise!” Uragiri saw Kabuki as a father figure and didn’t want to let the man down just like a kid doesn’t want to let his dad down. 

Kabuki just smiled and ordered Uragiri: “Bring him in.”

The huge soundproof door opened from inside and long haired Uragiri extended his head through a wide gap. “Come in.” Uragiri said, leaving the door wide open for Aoshi to enter. Aoshi did enter while showing no emotions whatsoever, and stood in front of the desk next to Uragiri after shutting the door behind. The boy had seen neither of the two individuals before, but was well aware of both of their superiority as far as ninja ranking went. “Sir” – Aoshi showed respect towards sitting behind a desk Kabuki, who just laughed off such hello. 

“Now now, no need to call me that, boy. Call me Kabuki.” The hairless man introduced himself and continued: “Do you know why you are here?”

“Mission, I presume.” Aoshi answered confidently while Uragiri was scanning him with the edge of his eye.

“Correct! But not any kind of mission, a secret one. Not many ninjas get to do missions like this one. Their minds simply can’t comprehend its nature and need, they are too narrow-minded. But you, my boy, you are special. You glow in confidence and you have enormous potential. If you do this, you will be remembered as the great one...” Kabuki didn’t hold back complimenting the boy to get his trust and make him feel more important. But Aoshi was unfazed by such behaviour and continued listening while trying to avoid obvious manipulation, nodding every few seconds to show his involvement in the conversation.

“But first you must make an oath.” Kabuki’s tone and face mimics became serious as he put his legs off the table and stood up with a huge book in his hand. It was a secret codex of ninja. “Are you down with that?” 

“Yes, Kabuki-sama.” Aoshi answered.

“It’s not an ordinary oath. You must swear on your life and honour to always listen to superior officer, to never hurt your fellow teammate and never speak of what is talked and done as far as secret missions go. Playtime is over, it’s time to open your eyes and face the reality. If you were to break any of those conditions, you will be declared as the hostis publicus – public enemy in other words, and you will be eradicated from the face of this world. It is not something that you can suddenly go back on and change your mind. There is no way back after you take the oath. Now are you sure?”

“Yes, Kabuki-sama.” Aoshi repeated himself, causing Kabuki to smile. The hairless man dropped the book at the edge of the oak table next to a knife, in front of Aoshi, and signalled for the boy to act on it. 

Aoshi stepped forward and took a knife with his right hand. He slashed the palm of his left hand and put the bleeding hand on the thick cover of the codex, while putting soaked in blood knife back on table and raising his right hand in the air. The boy started talking:

“I pledge allegiance to the symbol of Fuzengakure, and to the alliance in which it stands, one nation under Kage, indivisible, with liberty and justice for all. I swear to follow the commanding officers’ orders and to serve for the good of people with my blood and soul until the last breath of mine.”

“Very well.” Kabuki was overjoyed. He took the bloody codex and put it back in a drawer before sitting comfortably on his chair. “Now that we’re over it, this young man to your left will be a teammate of yours. Uragiri is his name. You shall listen to every word of his and under no circumstances should you disobey him. He will debrief you on your current mission on your way to it. Now scatter!”


----------



## Laix (Apr 17, 2014)

_Edie Nakano_
TRAINING ARC LIQUID TIME lV
_Scattered Butterflies_​ "_That's impossible. _You should be dead."

 "_Ahahaha! _Let me explain quickly..." Yui adjusted her glasses before beginning her explanation. Edie waited with open ears and crossed arms. "Before I died, I had just taken up a headmistress job at this Academy. However, due to my..." 

 Kuriyama looked like she was holding back tears.  Oh the child-like nature was really beginning to show. Edie was  doubting this girl's age and her story. Even if you look fourteen, you  surely can't act fourteen, right?

 "... Due to my appearance,  nobody took me seriously. I was constantly underestimated and  undermined! So I hatched a plan... I created a long-term Henge Jutsu and  created Miss Sukimoto, the new headmistress after my sudden death from a  heart-related disease at 26."

 She opened her desk drawer and ruffled around  for a moment before pulling out a pack of unopened cigarettes. Using her  petite teeth, the plastic wrapping was torn away and the lid popped  open. Yui lit a cigarette and began puffing away on what must've been  her dozenth one today. Edie found it beyond disturbing that a girl with  such an innocent, kawaii teenage appearance was really an elderly woman  with an addiction to cigarettes.

 "I've always had a youthful  appearance anyway. It was likely i stopped growing at fourteen, but now  I've completely stopped aging!"

 It was anyone's guess to Edie how that white stick in her mouth hadn't left her looking like a sleep-deprived ogre.

 "That still doesn't explain why you look fourteen! 26 plus 50 is... Is... Umm..."

 "Don't stress yourself child," Yui rolled her eyes at Edie's struggle with simple mathematics. "This is why I've retained my youth!"

 She raised her hand and brushed her strawberry  blonde locks away from her forehead, revealing a soft cherry pink  diamond-shaped seal. Edie gasped at what she was seeing.

 It was the Byakugo seal, used by all the legends of medicine to walk before them.​


----------



## Sumon (Apr 17, 2014)

*Shinomori Aoshi, LT*
_Arc: The Hunt
Part 2: Crossing the checkpoint_

Aoshi followed Uragiri’s lead as the duo ran southeast through a forest at moderate speed. Not many people did they encounter on their way as it was still an early morning. Only merchants who’d travel to another country during mornings and sell goods during daytime were bypassed by two young men. 

Having covered half the distance already, they stopped at a secluded place inside a giant tree to rest for a couple of minutes. Aoshi leaned against the inside of the tree with his katana nearby, while Uragiri bit into an apple that he had carried and gave one more to Aoshi as well. Uragiri also carried a sharp longsword on his back. 

“You wanna know about the mission?” Uragiri tried to tease his new teammate, who didn’t show much optimism and just ate free apple. 

“Tss. Shall I tell, or shall I not? Shall I tell, or Shall I not?” Uragiri wrestled with himself over the decision, but came to conclusion to only partly tell and leave the most important part out: “Hihihi, you’ll like it, that’s for sure. Your dark blood and cold eyes must be craving for action. Oh you will be the happiest person alive when we reach our destination, hihihi. Kabuki-sama must be thinking like me too, hihihi.” 

“Is it far away?” The only question Aoshi cared about. He didn’t think too highly of his chuunin teammate, who acted like a giant kiss-ass towards the hairless man Kabuki. 

“Tss... Why so uptight, bro? Be happy that I don’t act with you like with a servant, hihihi.” Uragiri wanted to show his superiority. “If it wasn’t for Kabuki-sama’s orders, I would, hihihi, it would be funny. But Kabuki-sama sees something in you and I respect that. He is the light that saves Fuzengakure from the dark, oh Kabuki-sama.” 

“Enjoy being a lapdog?” Uragiri’s ears got pierced by harsh words of Aoshi. Uragiri face expression changed to serious, followed by a hysterical laugh: “Hihihihihihi, you’re funny, you should be a comic or somethin’, bro.”

“No, I am nobodies’ lapdog. But I do have utter respect and gratitude for the man. He saved me when I was just a mere kid. I was attacked by Konoha scumbags, who tortured me just for the fun. When they were done with me, they slit my throat and left me to bleed to death. But then Kabuki-sama showed up, who saved me and beat the shit out of those Konoha dogs afterward, hihihi. Ever since then I’ve been a follower of the man. He is like a father to me I never had...” Uragiri opened his heart to Aoshi to gain his trust, while showing off the narrow scar across his neck.  “What about you?”

“Ordinary life, nothing special. Parents dead, been living alone.” Aoshi gave a short resume of his life, though hiding the most important fact – attempted murder of his by his very own parents. But the boy wasn’t into this dramatic shit and opening one’s feelings, and just stood up to show that he was already prepared to continue with the traveling. 

“Ain’t much of a talker now, are you? Hihihi.” Uragiri responded and they proceeded going southeast. “We are not too far away, let’s pick up the pace.” They jumped from one branch to another, saving much time in the meantime with this quick way of travel. 

Half an hour later they suddenly stopped and jumped down on the ground silently. Uragiri put a hand to his mouth and released a sound: “Shh, be silent here. We’re near White/Black checkpoint. Follow me.” 

Uragiri looked around to see no one and formed a few handseals, with the last being snake symbol, which is associated with earth element. The ground below the duo started shaking slightly, causing Aoshi to tighten his sheathed katana grip and increase his awareness. Uragiri calmed his teammate down: “Don’t worry, that’s me.”

Uragiri got on his knees and put his hands on the ground, gently ripping the surface apart in round shape. A long tunnel extended below the ground with the entrance being small and round. Uragiri signalled for Aoshi to enter it, and they both did just that. Once inside the tunnel, Uragiri put his hands together once again and closed the entrance behind, leaving no traces of such underground place to people above the ground whatsoever.

The tunnel was moist and fairly small, with ceiling being little above Aoshi’s height. Uragiri, though, had to bend his back not to hit the ceiling. The tunnel narrowed at one place and widened at the other. The air inside was hard to inhale due to the amount of it being very low. According to Uragiri, the tunnel was created a few months ago as a safe and secret passage through the White/Black checkpoint. Not many Fuzengakure ninjas knew of that passage, and to use it one had to possess earth element, which Uragiri did possess. 

One kilometer further down the airless tunnel and slow travel through it, the duo found themselves at the end of it. Once again Uragiri put his hands together and an oval exit appeared on the ceiling. They jumped through it and were above the ground where a breeze of fresh air greeted them. They were on the White side now. 

After hiding the exit of a tunnel, the young men went north a couple of kilometers, until they approached a cabin in the middle of woods during noon. “We’re here.” Uragiri said and signaled Aoshi to go around the back and guard it while Uragiri himself would enter through the front door and just have a friendly conversation.


----------



## Laix (Apr 17, 2014)

_Edie Nakano_
TRAINING ARC LIQUID TIME V
_Scattered Butterflies_​"The  Byakugo... But that just creates more questions! Byakugo is a  regenerative technique! It might explain why you're alive and well at  however old you are---"

 "78."

 "Right, but you're so young looking! Is this Henge no Jutsu?"

 Edie was jealous and envious of this woman's technique. Eternal youth  and beauty? It was every girl's dream! No more pretending awkwardly to  be sister's with your daughter in thirty years time.

 "No, I've personalised the technique slightly. I'm  not going to go into too much detail as I know you don't deal well with  that, but it basically heals the aging process. I perfected it when I  was at the life state you see currently, hence my amazing looks!"

 Yui stroked her skin and flicked her hair with glory, but Edie quickly burst her bubble.

 "_Alright, alright..._ So you've revealed  you're an old granny who isn't taken seriously in her current form  which is retained through a personalized Byakugo no Jutsu and uses Henge  Jutsu to be... taken seriously. Can we get back to the original  question?"

 "_Oh!_" The cutesy Headmistress readjusted her seat and brushed her locks behind her perky ears. "Right.  As per your father's request, I'm going to teach you a few things. Be  happy child, you're going to be the first and likely only apprentice of  Dr. Yui Kuriyama!"

 "Yay!" Edie cheered sarcastically,  cutting her eyes. Before she could keep up her angst, Kuriyama grabbed  her by the wrist and began to lead the blonde out her office.

 "First step is Chakra Enhanced Strength! We'll start off easy~"

 "H-Hey! Wait!"​


----------



## Sumon (Apr 17, 2014)

*Shinomori Aoshi, LT*
_Arc: The Hunt
Part 3: Christmas in April_

**Knock knock**

Uragiri knocked on the cabin’s door. In the meantime, Aoshi was patiently waiting behind the cabin, ducked below a window with katana in his left hand.

**Knock knock**

Uragiri knocked once again and footsteps on the wooden floor could be heard behind the door. Gentle woman’s voice on the other side travelled through not so thick wooden door: “Who’s th...”

**Drip, drip, drip**

The woman behind the door, who was about 25 years of age and had blue pretty hair, looked down towards the ground with a very slow head motion... Her eyes widened upon seeing a wide sharp sword stuck in her gut, with dark thick blood dripping off of it on the wood, painting it red. As soon as the woman had presented herself near the door, Uragiri impaled her with his longsword in a quick motion straight through the door without any problems. There were no more hihies nor hehes, Uragiri was all serious with a grin of an emotionless killer.

He pulled the sword back to himself, making the woman’s body bounce off the door on the ground, releasing a low sound of body drop and flooding the whole floor with blood. Her death was quick and painless. 

Uragiri took a peak through a narrow hole made by his longsword in the door. He didn’t see anyone moving, but could hear laughs of children coming from another room. With the sword in his right hand, he put his left hand on the door’s handle and using force he pulled the door towards himself, breaking lock in the process. He looked down on the woman’s body as blood spread to his feet, and impaled her neck just to be sure she was really dead. He stepped over her body and went to the room where laughs could be heard from, leaving footsteps of blood behind. 

“Hello, children. Hahaha!” Uragiri interrupted five small children playing, whose age varied from 5 to 7. With longsword drenched in blood and his feet just the same, he couldn’t help but laugh hysterically. Aoshi heard the laughs but nothing more, so remained hiding.

The children suddenly stopped scattered all across the spacious room and turned their small undeveloped heads at the guest of the cabin. They didn’t know the liquid on Uragiri’s blade was blood. The oldest of them, 7 years old brunet boy greeted the guest, speaking in voice full of worry and uncertainty: “Who are you, mister.” 

“I am Santa Claus, just don’t tell anyone. Tell me, have you been good children this year?” Uragiri said silently with eyes full of excitement. 

The children, having looked at each other, weren’t sure what to do. So the brunet boy continued: “W-where is Mrs. Aiko?”

“Mrs. Aiko? Oh... Mrs. Aiko, hihihi.” Uragiri got on his left knee and waved for the brunet boy to come nearby. After a few seconds and more waving, the brunet boy came next to Uragiri and looked into his eyes. 

Uragiri put his strong left hand over the brunet’s shoulders and pointed at the body of Mrs. Aiko in a pool of blood in the next room. “You see that? That’s your Mrs. Aiko, hihihi.”

“Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!” The brunet boy let out a hysterical scream upon seeing Mrs. Aiko, until his neck was broken by Uragiri, whose facial expression had changed once again from playful to serious. 

Moment of silence after the loud scream appeared inside the cabin, until Uragiri opened his mouth: “Who next wants to get his present?” 

*“Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!” *Four children that were still alive started screaming in panic, running into a far corner crouching with their eyes closed. Aoshi, after hearing screams for the second time, decided to act on it and check the inside of the cabin.  He was about to stood up, when a body of a kid flew through the window, little above Aoshi’s head, shattering the glass in the process and dripping a couple of drops of liquid on Aoshi’s face. Aoshi put a finger on the liquid and saw that it was blood. He rushed at the body of just thrown kid and saw a huge wound on chest made by a very big sword. The kid had no signs of life.

Without wasting any more time, Aoshi rushed into the cabin through the front door while screams were getting lower and lower within seconds. Aoshi could feel his cold blood flowing into his brains, as he realized something fucked up was happening inside. He jumped over the dead body of Mrs. Aiko after giving her a slight glance. She was already dead and screams were still present, so he had to concentrate on the living first.

“Oh, Aoshi, you’re late to the party.” Grinning Uragari greeted his teammate, who was horrified by a sudden view of one dead child in a pool of blood, another with his neck snapped, third with sword wounds all over the body being held by his neck by Uragari’s strong left hand, and 5 year old blonde girl with big blue eyes in a corner showing very little emotions.

“Had you come earlier, I would have left one or two for you too. But since you like to show up late, the last one will be mine too, hihihi.” Uragari threw the third kid on the ground and jumped towards the blonde girl while taking a swing with both hands. 

In the meantime, Aoshi stood speechless in a place. It was hell on earth. He didn’t know what to do. Never has he seen such bloodbath. A sorrow came out of his cold eye as the third kid’s body bounced off the ground. 

“Goodbye!” Uragiri shouted while swinging the longsword at the blonde girl with both his hands, but saw his attack interrupted by Aoshi, who stopped the swing with the iced palms of both his hands, much to the surprise of Uragari. There were no screams, no mercy. Just blood and silence before the storm...


----------



## Sumon (Apr 17, 2014)

*Shinomori Aoshi, LT*
_Arc: The Hunt
Part 4: No return_

“Move your fucking hands away or I swear I’ll rip ‘em apart!!!” Uragiri shouted to Aoshi’s face hysterically as the sharp blade was rubbing against Aoshi’s palms above his head, which were covered in thick layer of ice. Uragiri tried to overpower his fellow villager, but could hardly do it as the ice on Aoshi’s palms was solid and durable, though it wasn’t durable enough and soon the blade reached the skin of Aoshi’s palms, slashing them a bit when Uragiri jumped back. 

Standing in front of the powerless but silent and crouched 5 year old girl in a corner, Aoshi relaxed his wounded hands and took a deep breath as a shock of seeing the whole bloodbath was still visible on his face. He still couldn’t say a word while Uragari continued his rant.

“What the fuck do you think you are doing? Do you want to die? Move the fuck away!!!” Uragari, all red from anger and excitement, stood at the other end of the room next to Aoshi’s sheathed katana that lied on the ground. Aoshi had to drop it since he opted to save the little girl. 

“We are no murderers but protectors of human beings.” Aoshi finally spoke up in trembling voice, making Uragari respond in angry tone immediately afterward.

“The fuck you say? Do you know what place is this? This is a fucking ninja factory!!! The bitch you are defending, she will be killing folks of Fuzengakure in a few years if she leaves this cabin alive!!! Konoha scumbags put little shitbirds who possess unique and unusual powers together inside one house and train them for a few years until they become killing machines! Then those killing machines are released into open world for one and only reason – to destroy the enemy, which are us!!! As your commanding officer, I order you to move the fuck away or you will die too!!!” Saliva was spilling out of angry Uragari’s mouth.

“If they are so special, then why they aren’t guarded?” Aoshi, having finally calmed down and getting his confidence back, asked a rational question.

“Because you are a fucking cretin! Look at this place, there is no one around this cabin, only woods. And it’s daytime, you fucking moron! No one attacks during day. It took years for Kabuki-sama to find this place and months to observe it!!! Don’t you dare to screw the mission up. For the last time move away!!!”

Aoshi moved to a side slightly, clearing the path to the blonde girl. “Hihi, finally.” Uragari dashed towards the blonde girl, ready to take a jump and swing at her with his longsword, just to see right fist of Aoshi in his face right before he was about to slash the girl. 

“You fucking moron, you think I’m stupid?!” Uragari shouted as he changed his direction in mid-air and stroke to Aoshi’s head with the hilt of his longsword. Uragari had anticipated Aoshi’s lousy interruption and didn’t let himself be interrupted for the second time in a row. 

Aoshi’s head was cut open as he took a few steps back after the strike was connected. But he didn’t plan on stopping no matter how many injuries he was about to suffer. He couldn’t let hypocritical pigs of Fuzengakure kill children any longer. He was ready to do whatever it would take just to protect this innocent, unknown girl.  

Aoshi got his balance back and grabbed and oil lamp that stood nearby on a coffee table. He threw it at Uragari, who did absolutely nothing to avoid it. The lamp crashed on Uragari’s chuunin vest, crashing upon the impact and covering Uragari in oil. “Hihi, you’re pathetic. You are so dying with this bitch in a few seconds.” Uragari responded to Aoshi’s move.

Aoshi, however, was in no mood to give up. He smashed the same coffee table on which the oil lamp had stood before, and grabbed two wooden legs of the table, one each to his hands. The wooden legs were short, only about 40centimeters long. With sharp ends pointed outwards, Aoshi attacked Uragari. 

Aoshi made a stabbing motion with left hand, which was easily avoided by superior ninja. Aoshi didn’t expect for the move to connect, but his goal was to at least lure Uragari away from the girl. After that, Aoshi with his right hand attempted to stab left thigh of Urugari, unsuccessfully yet again.  Uragari jumped high into the air and attempted to slash Aoshi, but hit wooden ceiling of the cabin, losing balance for a second in mid air. Seeing the opening, Aoshi moved forward slightly, directly below Uragari, and having changed the position of the wooden legs in his hands so the sharp ends would be pointed backward, Aoshi bent the upper body forward as much as he could so his hands in backward motion would rise above his back and impale the back of Urigari’s thighs. 

“Aaaaaaa, you friend!” Uragari released a scream of his own as the wooden table legs got stuck in both his thighs, making him drop the longsword and fall on the ground near it. Aoshi rushed to his own katana and grabbed it with his left hand, while Uragari started forming handseals. “You ain’t leaving this cabin alive!” Uragari shouted as the ground started trembling. Aoshi, not in a mood to continue the fight, got back to the blonde girl and placed her on his right shoulder before jumping out of the cabin through a broken window. When Aoshi jumped, the cabin started collapsing due to some kind of Uragari’s technique.

Aoshi with the blonde girl on his right shoulder ran the hell away from the cabin to south towards River country, with no intention of going back to Fuzengakure. He ran as fast as he could without looking back. Uragari, however, survived the cabin’s collapse and lived to tell the story of what had happened in the cabin. For those who would visit the cabin after today, four corpses would be found inside the ruins of the cabin while the fifth corpse would be found just outside.


----------



## Chronos (Apr 17, 2014)

*Ivery, Rosuto l LT*

He seemed very nervous about what he just witnessed. As if viewing something catastrophic and he began to fidget. Well not, he just couldn't pin point how to read his pattern of movement. His mannerisms seemed foreign and his attitude very much so to him. "Uhm... okay?" He lowered his headband disguising the Sharingan once more. Opening his left eye and hearing to the explanation. He pulled out his little ninja handbook and began to preform a rough sketch of the situation. Seemed he was very ignorant about the situation and had seemed to have underestimated what they were up against. Rubbing the back of his head he noted his explanation and began to listen to accordingly. 

Seemed all they could do is wait at the moment. Turning back to witness the ship he seemed to have wonder then why was the purpose of sending a rouge killer towards this area of the world. Fuzen's leader must've been in a bind if he wanted such thing to be intact. Even in these intense weather conditions. Rosuto rose his gaze towards the tower next and wonder what the ANBU had in mind. Maybe he wasn't as perceptive as he thought? Maybe that wasn't the case. Maybe the ANBU were just a bunch of war mongers. Shrugging of the sentiment, there was a mission at hand, and they seem to be in need of assistance.  

"So, if I get this whole thing right. Just stay put and be wary? Yeah, I guess that's right." Turning back to the ANBU he looked at him and spoke. "Well then. Apologies, I'll follow your lead... Commander." 

He hid himself within the stone, pulling his cloak of his head after shading himself under it's protection. While pointing at his headband he spoke once more, a more serious tone about it in his voice.

"Not sure what their motives are. They only told me to assist some ANBU and who am I to question superiors. Now, whatever these two village have seemed to be dangerous. So technically speaking, we can't rule out White is among the premises. Or maybe something even more dire could be happening and we're all in the dark about it. Who knows?"

The thought was almost scary, but suddenly such idle sentiment escaped him. Rosuto always been the kind of child that didn't hold to such emotions. Set emotions caused so many drawback already.

"Now, as for you."

He returned a gaze, serious and dull. Eye locking to the boy in front.

"You seemed scared. You're doing fine. Don't worry about this thing right here." He point at the band hiding his dojutsu.

"It's an eye. It's just a bit more perspective. Count your stars that I'm not using against you. If not it might be something both of us might regret."

He spoke as if he fear some outcome. But he continued.

"So, what next? Commander"


----------



## Bringer (Apr 17, 2014)

*Shurui Yamanaka*

Shurui was somewhat intrigued with the duo, due to their peculiar names. Perhaps their origins stemmed from somewhere far away? The kunoichi remained silent as both her partner and the pair of bandits went back and forth. She didn't buy the man's story of how he inherited that chest, which was immediately proven false moments after regardless if she had believed it or not. Eventually it all concluded with the scrawny one of the two declaring he didn't want any trouble. Amazing... How did they get their hands on the chest in the first place.

Truth be told Shurui didn't believe them at all. Eventually they would return to their life of crime, for once you get on that slippery slope of life, there was no climbing up. Finally there was a opening for the girl to speak. "A-Aoshi... I don't believe them." The faces of the bandits became grim, were they really this scared. The Yamanaka continued. "But... They seem to be harmless, and I feel bad for them. We could always let them go and take the chest back." She suggested. 

Shurui was not a cruel person, she couldn't bring herself to hurt them. Even before when she had no idea what they were like, she devised a plan that would work in both the bandits and her favor. However she wasn't stupid either. While it was true she hadn't known Aoshi long, he seemed somewhat of a cold and distant guy. Would he really be okay with letting the two get away without punishments? "I-If we must punish them... Then please nothing more than turning them in."


----------



## Laix (Apr 17, 2014)

_Lyra Murasaki_
INTRODUCTION ARC
_Home?_​ The three little shits looked  at each other with worried glances. Their faces begged for the other to  do something courageous, to stand up to this terrifying girl that  towered over them. Realising none of them, not even the 11 year old red  head leader had the guts to stand up to her, they all kneeled before her  with their heads bowed.

"Please forgive us!"
"Please forgive us!"
"We're sorry, okay?"

The vocal unity of  three children apologising for their sin was broken by the tallest one; a  boy with spiky read hair, a bruised face and a stroppy expression. Lyra  crouched down to his level while the other two, another boy but with  brown hair and glasses and a girl, whom was certainly the youngest and  most innocent looking with pink hair cowered in fear.

Sera  watched tensely, expecting Lyra to throttle the red-head viciously.  However, she gave his unwashed locks a ruffle with a motherly smile.  When the other two didn't hear skin being bruised, they peeked their  eyes up.

"Why were you kids stealing?" Lyra asked with genuine concern. 

"'Cause..." The boy looked away, unable to make eye contact with her. "'Cause we have to. We've got no money. And I can't let those two go hungry..."

He  gestured at his two accomplices, who looked up to their friend in awe.  Lyra was heart-warmed, touched by his admission. She instantly thought  of her own childhood and being taken in by Mother. What would she have  done if confronted with homeless children forced to fight and steal to  survive? A child forced to be the parent to orphans? A child forced to  be an adult when he should be kicking balls around and climbing trees  despite his parents strict instructions not to? She didn't know his  name, but she knew he had been robbed of a childhood. 

She had to do something. She had to salvage what was left of their innocence.

Lyra outstretched her hands. The candy pink girl took her right hand, with the red-head reluctantly taking her left.

"All of you, come with me. I run an orphanage just on the outskirts of Fuzen. I promise, you'll be safe there..." Her hands were soft and warmth, something none of these children had ever felt sleeping rough on Black streets. 

"What are you talking about, Nii-san? We don't run an orphanage!"

They  all turned to the source of the outburst - a brunette in a white,  feminine dress standing a meter or two behind Lyra. It was Sena, and she  looked out of the loop. She didn't understand this at all. Last time  she checked, the orphanage had shut down when Mother went missing. Now  it was just a home for her and her siblings, right?

"Sera,"  Lyra stood up and faced Sera with a cheerful smile, something that was  slightly unusual for her and only added to clueless Sera's confusion. "This is it. This is what Mother taught us, instilled in us and hoped we'd do. I just know this is the right thing to do."

She  looked over her shoulder at the children. The eldest one was comforting  the younger ones who looked relieved that they might finally get a warm  meal and a roof over their heads. Sera's worried frown soon became a  matching smile to Lyra's. Her heart of gold couldn't resist three  vulnerable children, one who was only a year or two younger than her at  best.

"Well..." Sena giggled cheerfully before letting out a short sigh. "I guess we're buying extra ingredients!"

​


----------



## Chronos (Apr 17, 2014)

*Ivery, Rosuto l Hide and Seek*

Upon exiting the room he a voice called.

"Hey you." 

Her back laid upon the wall while her gaze seemed to focused on the floor, lost in what seemed to be deep through in betwixt some hidden anger and worry. Her body swayed from side to side as she held her arms behind her back, he eyes portraying that unsatisfied grimace. It was none other than the daughter of Grant, Gracie. Rosuto rose his brow while simply looking her way, expecting her to continue what she was saying. After noting that she had his attention she bit her lip in a hesitant strain, soon after she rose her voice and began to speak.

"I'm I the cause of dad's problems?"

"You're simply something he wants to protect."

He spoke quickly and without a shred of thought. Noting by her location it was evident that she overheard the conversation they had and had already worried about what was she doing to her family. Now, it was also evident that they lost the mistress of the household. Her mother seemed to have perished, for some reason or the other, he suspected it had to do with the same principal that is occurring at this very instance. Rosuto sighed as she was left in silence after his immediate answer. Just gazing upon her made him realize that maybe she wasn't as much as a brat as she portrayed herself to--

"Damn it! Why am I even asking this unmanly little shrimp! I wanted some tall handsome Jounin to protect me! No this dipshit of a shinobi trash!! UGH!!!"

A vein exposed on his temple. Sudden anger built on his system before he led out a scream and retorted.

"Deal with it, you spoiled brat! I ought to give you to the enemy! After hearing that mouth of yours they'll hand you back and forget about the whole ordeal!"

"What did you just call me you shrimp!?"

"Stop screeching monkey before I take you to a zoo!"

"How dare you!?" 

Both gave the other a daring glare, as spark flew through the air. Soon after she simply turned and stomped her way towards her room. After a loud slam of the door you could hear muffled screams and rants about the situation. But Rosuto simply ignored her and continued down the stairs and outside the manor. He needed to prepare. He would surveillance the area and preform a few daring modification to the surrounding forest. After such attempt he would need to talk to the young miss so his plan could work. But after so, he needed to figure out if there were some suspicious even occurring under the Duke's nose. It would be troubling and a bit time consuming. But with it he could probably gain some few interesting step in the coming battle.

It was evident. As long as she was under the Duke's protection. No one could be trusted. Turning to her window he noted her still ranting and flailing her room. Screaming to one of the maids who simply seemed to fidget and nervously agree to whatever she spoke to him. A slight smile broke and he understood that everything was okay. Now to search the area. And to commence his plan.


----------



## Bringer (Apr 17, 2014)

*Hado Terumi*

The angered boy turned to see Kirsaki immediately run past him. She said something, but her words were fleeting as she quickly made her way out of the shop. Hado stopped dead in his tracks... What did she mean by if he gets out alive. The answer stood behind him, holding a sword and yelling profanities. After slightly turning backwards, and seeing the enraged teenage girl the ivory haired boy immediately stormed forward. 

The girl chased him all the way out the store, he didn't even get a chance to change back into his clothes, as he was still wearing the clothes the shop owner loaned to him. As he exited the store, the girl roared. "If I ever see you or that slut again, the two of you will be sorry!" After saying what she had to say, the girl slammed the door. Hado sighed, and suddenly the door opened again, and as he turned a bag collided with his face. "And take your shitty bag!" Due to the fact he wasn't prepared the travel bag knocked the Terumi backwards.

Well... That was a interesting experience. His meeting with Kirisaki showed him that all girls weren't crazy, while his meeting with the shop owners niece showed him that crazy girls were still around in every corner. Sighing he got up and placed his clothes in the bag. Hado presumed that he'd just have to walk back home wearing the clothes that had been given to him. Sure it was embarrassing that they were somewhat bigger than him, but hey what could he do about it?

As he walked down the town which was now illuminated by the morning rays of the sun, as opposed to the thundering of the sky it wasn't actually so bad. As he walked passed an alleyway he was immediately pulled. Suddenly he remembered something, the shop keeper did mention that their were thugs that would rob his customers weapons. Turning he saw six men who appeared to be in their twenties, all covered in tattoos. They all held special weapons, but from the looks of it they weren't ninja. Hado sighed, this would be a nuisance.

_____________________

Hado dusted himself as he walked out of the alleyway. Everything happened as he expected. The thugs asked him for everything he owned, including the weapon he retrieved from the weapon shop. The shinobi refused and they threatened him. They all got out their weapons and to their surprise Hado was a ninja. What happened next wasn't a mystery. "Now I must return to the mist."


----------



## Chronos (Apr 17, 2014)

*Ivery, Rosuto l Hide and Seek End*

Several days passed and his relationship with this annoying girl had gone from bad to worse, to probably downright hatred. They gotten into constant fighting and discussion even for the most simplest of things. He began to form headaches in his head, but at least he had gotten enough information about the situation that had managed to plan ahead. After tonight it might be a different story. He had to fight with the lass once more, so he could stay in the room tonight to protect her. Her spewing something about he him being, and we quote, a "Psychotic man-beast intent of robbing her of her precious purity", caused a little controversy, but evidently everything went as planned due to the duke's understanding of the situation. At this day, the duke had left the manor for some business meeting and it was the day were Rosuto had planned for the traitor to have made his appearance. Sitting at the edge of the girls bed, while witnessing her sleep he couldn't help but notice how peaceful she seemed. You'd believe a storm like her would just continue to rage on infinitely, but it's always calm before the storm. 

His gazed turned towards the suspected area of entry. Front door, window, ceiling, of even some technique that allowed them to scroll through the shadows. Utilizing the entirety of his brain power he began to focus, the front door began to squeak open, before he could even thing his foot reacted and his hand palmed and invisible face and crossed the room and smashed it into the wall. Upon doing so, the jutsu was lifted and the man lost consciousness. Revealing his face, it seemed to be the very man of the manor to have come to her execute her assassination. Flicking his tongue he turned at the scream of the girl, soon after he expected the other entry, through the window. Preforming a sign there was a small ignition that caused a thread to burn and a scroll to appear, soon after becoming exposed, it lunched a single kunai that jammed itself on the intruders shoulder, causing him to loosing balance and fall from the window. 

Rushing towards the girl on the bed he quickly grabbed her hand and pulled her off the sheet. Without any questioning whatsoever he pulled her to the room he spoke to with the duke. A large room that in the distance was the balcony. Opening the door with a slam and soon closing it as similar fashion he locked the door and pulled back. Gracie pulled back, she began to shake under such tragedy before Rosuto spoke.

"Okay, calm down. The enemy won't enter through there we need to--"

Before anything could be done, a breaking through the balcony, and without much hesitation something had rocketed towards the girl, stabbing her through the stomach and pinning her to the wall. After all, this is where we left, now Rosuto placing his hand on her cheek, a sensation of worthlessness portrayed through his mien before the man who was before them spoke.

"See, boy? You underestimated me. Again, I'm just a simple coach-rider. But I myself have my demons."

"Yeah... I know."

"What?"

Before long the girl who apparently had died had disappeared in a veil of smoke. Turning, he grinned as the body was replaced by a doll. The man's eyes widen as soon as another, female entity came from behind and swung a powerful strike kick towards his temple. Connecting, it send him hurling towards the distance and causing him to shred his clothing on the broken glass. It was none other than Rosuto's summon, Rei. Seemed their planned had work fine. It came that Rosuto used a inscription scroll made by one of the shinobi guards of manor. It would reanimate this doll for awhile and soon after he used a transformation technique also herald by a tag to make her look like Gracie. Gracie on the other hand had left with the duke on his leave, dressed as a maid. The duke on the other hand was simply escaping, while he left Rosuto and his men to fend of the attackers. 

With much planning Rosuto managed to spread around the small island information about the duke's leave. Upon it it said that he would be away fro several days, enough of a clearing to cause something as easily as this. Without the duke, a good portion of the guard would leave, upon it, only maids and several other ninja's would be left. Thankfully, they seemed to have underestimated Rosuto once more, which always worked at this vantage point. Upon standing this man seemed to have been caught red handed. Clenching his teeth under some blatantly apparent evoking anger. 

"You little brat! How dare you play me like a fool!?" 

He kicked the earth after screaming his discontent, Rosuto exposed his Sharingan, while Rei began to read his thoughts and patterns. Soon she leaped over the head of this man, and Rosuto reacted, pounding him in the center of his spinal cord, while Rei followed with a drop kick towards center of his head. Brought once more to the ground, the man spun and swung a kick that would connect to both if not careful, blocking both were pushed towards the distance and he pushed the ground after pulling two kunai from his sleeves and throwing it at the other two's direction. Rosuto swung hand and gripped the Kunai and threw it back towards the man, before long twisted and pulled another this one with flash grenades attached to it's hilt, but this stuck above his head.

Rei soon followed with evading the Kunai, and summoning her icy bow, pulling on the string she threw an arrow at imposing speed. Soon he was left corner, and he kicked the ground to propel himself towards the air. Not noting that a kunai with explosive laid in front after closing the ceiling he eyes widen in slight fear. After they ignited and the flash propelled him towards the distance, not only leaving him blind but he could make out the sounds due to the distortion caused by the grenade. His body seemed to float as it was pushed beyond the balcony soon Rosuto found the opening. leaping towards Rei whom had already read his though, she grabbed him and threw him towards the distance. With speed once he feel Rosuto grasped his body, unable to make him move. Once his vision returned he viewed himself plummeting towards the earth and before he knew it.

"Falcon Drop!" 

His head smashed the earth, he could feel the bones of his head crack while the tension of his body left him. Rosuto panted under his breath after the ordeal. Rei leaped from the balcony and landed next to him. Placing her hand on his shoulder, he placed his on top of hers and soon turned towards her and spoke:

"We did it."

"Yeah, are those two gonna be alright now?"

"Probably. At least for a while."

"Yeah. You did well. It almost surprising how much you managed to do in so little time. Alright, Rosuto. You also said that this will most likely give them a message."

"Indeed. They might not strike again and we have all the evidence we need to frame the people who did it."

Rei pulled the man's wallet out of his pocket, noting his work badge, she simply smirked under her breath and said.

"Accept the frost, Rosuto. You're worth the Ivery name, through and through."

"No. You only know the only reason that name is there... Is so I'm not reminded of her." 

"I know. I know. Such a waste." 

"Let's leave. I don't want to be here anymore."


----------



## Chaos Theory (Apr 17, 2014)

*[Konohagakure, Streets]*​
[Life as a Ninja Part Deux,Meeting New People XI]​
Suzume only pauses for the shortest of moments as Otori ran off thanking her for everything that she'd done for him. The look of confusion only hangs to her small lips for a second as more people gather around her. The chants for her to continue start up,  "You're welcome Batman!" she hollers back at him before falling back into a spin to appease her growing crowd of on watchers. With a small step her blade glistens in the waning light as she continued her single sided dance. 

Her antics picking up in pace only caused the people to start throwing cash on the ground like she was some street side performer. But at the moment Suzume couldn't care less. She was back in routine for the first time in days and fond memories of the general came to her. He was a gruff old man, but he truly cared for those that worked under his dutiful hand. 

As she danced day turned to dusk and the people started to leave their small bladed dancer. It wasn't until the last person said their goodbyes that Suzume realized what time it really was. A sickly blue fell over her face,  "Sensei is going to kill me!" she exclaims with a yelp as she kicks off the ground with a furious pace. The Ryo crunches underfoot, she not dare take the time to collect as Gina would likely use her as a couch again if she ran later than she was already running! ~ 



*[Konohagakure, Fancy Restaurant]*​
[Nee-Chan IX, A Challenger Approaches VI, Everyone Has to Die Sometime]​
Two overly heavy steroid users walked from the kitchen following the pencil neck of a manager. They walked upon the scene with disdain for the commotion that these three women had caused. Suzume was focused on the man stealer her blade itching to draw the first hints of blood. But it wasn't she that pulled young Suzume out of her killing intent. No it was Edie Nee-San's screams that pulled her from the stupor of killing another. Those bright blue orbs cut over her Nee-San as one of the gorillas hefted her up over his shoulder, her pink panties only flash a moment on the young girl before the man turns toward the entrance.  "Hey!" she screams  "Let go of my Nee?!" the second man, just as large as the one that had Edie wrapped his meaty hand around Suzume's wrist and sword. "No you don't." is muttered as he pulled her from her run. 

 "Let go of me or I'll!" Suzume's face turns red as the man slipped his arm around her waist. Kirisaki seemed more civil, so it was the manager that led her out as the last man tried to wrangle Suzume onto his shoulder. The Girl fought like a lioness as she literally was overpowering the much larger man. "I said hold still!" the man grunts while he finally is able to somewhat pick her up. "Dammit, how much can a little girl weigh?!" he screams which brings an embarrassed look across the pre-teen's face.  "I'm a lady! You not supposed to call a lady fat!" she hollers with small tears forming on the sides of her eyes. 

In her moment of embarrassment she stops fighting only to allow the man to struggle in picking her up. It didn't help matters much that she was wearing close to triple her weight in training weights either as the man resorted to simply taking her weapon. "Come on girl, you have to leave."

Suzume stifles as sniffle while she dried her eyes,  "Okay" is whimpered as she bowed her head in defeat. He was such a meanie! Is thought as she is lead toward the front of the business. That downcast demeanor, however, is quickly lost as the duo passes a waitress carrying a dessert to a patron. Suzume's eyes light up as she snatches the chocolaty delight from the silver platter leaving a wad of Ryo in its place. The goon that followed her rolled his eyes. If he knew it'd been as easy as simply using junk food he would have used that tactic for the get go. 

"And don't ever come back"

Is muttered as he handed her sword back to her,  "Okay" is replied in a muffled tone as she scooped another bite of the dessert into her bottomless maw. She was in nirvana at the moment a place she was her most happiest because she had her sweets and her Nee-San. Of course her Nee-San was the one to break her out of her little slice of heaven. She, all manner of dirty thanks to the food she wore and they way they were kicked out, bids the young girl a fond adieu before pointing to a large House on a Hill. Suzume grew teary eyed as her Nee-San started to walk but the young girl knew it had to be. Looking up at the sun Suzume figures that Gina was up and probably looking for her. That is if she didn't get tanked on more Sake after she left this morning. Polishing off the dish she sets the bowl at the front door and bows.  "Thanks for the candy!" she hollers before recollecting  her sword, sheathing it and  running in the opposite direction that Edie went. 

Quickly turning down a street she heads toward Gina and Suzume's Seventh Heaven.~

* End Meeting New People Arc and Liquid Time Sister Act Arcs*​
Suzume pulled her head to the side as she walked. A strange noise cut through the air causing her to take pause. Turning around the young girl looked for what could have been the source of the strange sound. There was nothing. Not even people lined the street which struck the girl as odd. It was the middle of the day on a side street of one of the busiest parts of town and it was empty. The strangeness aside she could only press forward. Turning she is greeted by a lone figure. That of a woman and a stroke of recognition overtook Suzume. It was the same bitch that was back in that place. 



 "YOU?!" is growled with an animalistic howl. Her hand wraps around her weapon as she squares up on the glasses wearing Emiko.  "You there. Tell me where that man is so I may kill him" is ordered. But the woman merely laughs at her.  "Who are you child to be giving me orders?" is simply asked as she adjusted the glasses that sat on the bridge of her nose.  "Sato, Suzume. Heiress to the Sato Clan. Ambassador of the Land of Iron." is replied with vinegar. Pulling the blade only causes the vixen before her to chuckle lightly.  "You are no more than a spoiled child little girl." is shot back with less passion than Suzume was displaying.  "If I have to cut the answers from you lady. I will." the threat pulled a scowl to the once smiling woman's face.  "Little girls shouldn't make threats they can't follow through on." is retorted with venom as slid her stance apart. Suzume could feel the tension that was building. A fight was imminent.

 "That was no hollow threat lady",  "Sato, Suzume. You have been deemed no longer needed for our goals. Your life is forfeit." Suzume seizes up as the woman just seemed to vanish.  "I'll...??" 

A searing pain shot through Suzume's chest. She felt her ribs splinter while her breast bone was pushed aside. The pain is so intense that her entire body freezes and she just manages to pull her gaze back forward. Standing over her, Emiko looked down on her like a specter of death. The woman's left hand was pushed into Suzume's chest. The Young girl shivered in pain as she dropped her Katana. 

As it rang off the ground she grabs the woman's arm as her hand squeezed down on Suzume's heart.  "Shhh, shhh. It's okay Suzume." the woman says with some sentiment of odd love.  "All you have to do is let go" is added while the pre-teen tried to speak. Only the sound of blood gurgling in her throat can be heard though as she felt her body grow cold.  "Time to sleep young one" is softly spoken into an ear as she pulled.

A tearing echoes across in Suzume's ears as the woman pulled Suzume's still beating heart from her chest. Numbness. All Suzume can feel is the numbing embrace of death. Her father, mother and brothers. Her life in the land of Iron and her time as a Samurai. Her departing the train station upon arriving in that small village that lead her here. Meeting Otori, Gina and Edie. All those thoughts ran through her mind it was a beautiful picture show of a life to tragically cut short.

She reaches for it. She attempts to pluck her heart back. But she is too weak as blood flooded her mouth and poured from the gaping wound that was left in her chest. It was time. Time for the young Samurai to go to her ancestors. Falling to a knee tears rolled from her eyes. It was unfair. She was so young and made friends here. Why now? Falling to her face Suzume's blood pools around her body as she takes her last labored breath. ~


----------



## Sumon (Apr 17, 2014)

*Shinomori Aoshi*

Aoshi listened to his teammate’s opinion patiently, tightening the grip of the wire from time to time. But suddenly, before the boy could make final decision regarding the bandits’ future, the wire got loose as the kunais that held the other end of the wire got out of the chest, leaving a small incision. The bandits looked at each other in surprise, than at the ninjas, then back at each other...

“Run, Lennie!” George told his friend, and the smaller bandit sprinted to the opposite direction of the ninjas after getting out of the uncomfortable restraints. “Damn it, Lennie, leave that chest be! I don’t want my ass kicked.” George added upon seeing Lennie attempting to lift the heavy chest.

“Sorry, George.” Lennie sprinted empty handed too, following his smaller friend. They ran as fast as they could, leaving footsteps on quickly melting snow behind. 

Aoshi relaxed his slightly hurt hands and started rolling the wire into his back pocket while walking towards the unprotected chest. “It seems our job here is done.” He said, still not cracking a smile despite the job well done without any blood spilled. Well, technically a few drops did spill from his hands, but that was really nothing. 

Having successfully retrieved back his own ninja tools, Aoshi looked at the direction that the bandits ran, not seeing them in the horizon. He scanned the chest and saw its lock still being present, though a few scratching were visible. It meant the bandits couldn’t get through the lock and didn’t get a chance to take a peak inside. So Aoshi lifted the heavy chest and put it on his right shoulder, feeling its weight pressing against the collar bone of his. “Shall we?” Prepared to turn in the chest, he asked Shurui.


----------



## Laix (Apr 17, 2014)

_Edie Nakano_
FIRST ARC: MISSION

​ 
There was the sound of debris crunching and teeth being knocked out, but it was just miscellaneous background noise to Ryoko Hyuga. She kneeled before her teammate, her sworn enemy but now her patient. Doctors, medical ninja, even first aiders treat their team and their assigned patients regardless of their thoughts or opinions. 

If your boss tells you to save the enemy, you save the enemy.

The blood was streaming from Edie's neck. Her eyes were shut and her body was face-down like a rag doll. Ryoko rolled her over gently and immediately checked for a pulse with her fingers. It was there, but it was faint. She had to act now without a second to waste.

Ox and Tiger.

Hands on the wound. Form the healing orb and focus your chakra through the patient, accelerating their cells to repair the wound. If it's not working, increase the potency. 

Ryoko was going through all the steps in her mind as she tried in vain to heal Edie. She was the star of her entire year group, yet she was being extra careful, double checking how to use the Shōsen Jutsu despite having used it countless times with success. But this was different. If Edie died, it felt like a chunk of the world would be missing. She hated her guts, yet why was it so important that she didn't die? Was she scared of Natsu Nakano's reaction? Or the shame of not being able to save a teammate as the best medical ninja in a platoon? The failure in her leadership, even if it's only sub-leadership, as chunin?

"Come on!" Hyuga grit her teeth in frustration. Nothing was working, why was nothing working!? She was the best of the best, a star, a prodigy. But she couldn't even save Edie, her fri-

"So... much blood..."

"_W-What---!_"

The bothersome heiress sat up from the ground, flicking the blood away with a disgusted face. 

"I... I...!_?_"

Edie looked to her left to see Ryoko, kneeling before her with a blank face lacking expression. She didn't know what to say. Her mind was struggling to comprehend what she had just witnessed. Just seconds ago, Edie was on the brink of death. Ryoko's expertise in medical ninjutsu wasn't doing a thing. She wasn't even stopping the bleeding. Nothing was working and yet here she is, alive and well.

Wait, her medical ninjutsu wasn't working yet Edie is fine and well. Could it be that perhaps...?

"Edie, why are you alive?" She asked with a stern voice.

"Well that's a bit rude, isn't it? 'Why are you alive?' I'm sorry, should I have just dropped dead!?" Edie was offended and acting like the girls usually did when they bickered. This just annoyed and confused Ryoko even more. This wasn't the time for that!

"Argh, I mean, you were almost dead! You could even say you dropped dead, but you're fine. Was you healing yourself? Am I under the effects of genjutsu?"

Nakano hesitated before answering her question. She wanted to tell her what had just happened, but it felt too personal to share. Showing off the gross wonders of her body was the last thing she liked sharing with anyone. It was only as a last resort she forced the bandit's blade across her throat. Desperation was what it was.

"You're not in any genjutsu." Standing up, Edie unwrapped the grey hoodie tied around her waist and used it to wipe the blood off her neck and chest. "I just started healing myself with Shōsen Jutsu as soon as the wound was inflicted."

Seal-less healing? No need to focus the chakra with the palm? That was the traits of Sozō Saisei, which Edie certainly didn't know. Ryoko doubted the dumb blonde even knew Shōsen Jutsu. It just didn't make sense, but it was something that had to be discussed later, for right now they were in the midst of battle. Hyuga reactivated her Byakugan and looked around. Quite a few of the bandits were gone, but there was still a few left. She ran over to assist Zell in battle, leaving Edie still stood over her drying blood.

Edie stared at her feet. Droplets of crimson stained the ends and bottom of her shoe. Her throat began to feel full and her eyes sore. All she could think of was how much she was contributing to this fight. So far, she'd been held hostage and almost killed by her own hand, although they probably would've done it sooner or later. She only survived thanks to this unexplainable curse that she hadn't obtained through training or any hard work. Ryoko was someone she hated for being born with the Byakugan. She thought that the Hyuga princess had everything handed to her on a plate from birth, but didn't Edie too? At least Ryoko learned a few things and was useful in battle. Gentle fist, her protection jutsus, her medical techniques. All Edie knew was a first aid jutsu and a shitty version of the chakra scalpel. 

As far as she was concerned, she had to prove herself. The wealthy heiress clenched her fists with frustration and self-pity. While the rest of her team were locked in battle, Edie saw this as her chance. She could run into Tanzaku Town while they were distracted and find the nightclub and shut it down, then she could put all these rumours and thoughts of her abilities to rest. While many would feel guilty about ditching their team, Edie didn't. Not only was it due to her selfish nature, but she slyly thought that she wasn't any help here anyway. They could handle it, they always seemed to with whatever bullshit they pulled.

While everyone was locked in battle, Edie leaped to her right into the bushes and began running through the forest, curving around the area where their fight took place to run straight for Tanzaku Town.

_(I'm not weak... I'm better than all of you, just you wait and see!)_
​


----------



## Chronos (Apr 17, 2014)

*Ivery, Rosuto l Genin l Sunagakure*

After this mission had ended he made his way towards the village entrance. The heat and all was annoyingly welcoming. It's been quite sometime since he's step foot on his village, the warming breeze and the dessert sand were somewhat nostalgic. How long has it been since he's been here? Almost feels like forever. Upon it he planned on just handing the mission and probably visiting Tachi and Mina, maybe along the way he may see Kitsuki-Sensei and Gendou-san. A sigh escaped his lips as he pulled the old photograph about the two friends he had once more. A smile brew on his lips after witnessing it, it evoked on him a slight sense of relief. However turning to a board there was an announcement that caught his eye.

"Hmm?"

Reaching towards it read something along the lines of _"The Chuunin Exams are about to commence!"_ The hell!? How come it took him so long to notice? And why didn't Kitsuki and Gendou messaged him about it? Damn it, they must be busy training their children, Tachi and Mina to preform at the village. It was gonna take place in Konohagakure. The though was heavy on him, placing his hand over his headband, one engraved with Suna's emblem, hiding his right eye to the public. 

Konoha wasn't the best place to be with when this happened. He didn't even know if he wanted to represent Suna. _Maybe, just maybe..._ A thought crossed his mind at that instance. He was once originally from Yuki, maybe if he represented that village he wouldn't involve Suna, involve his Sensei and family in this sort of conundrum. However, that would also involve him causing problems for his old village. A sigh escaped his lips. He had no idea what to do, maybe he would just not use it during the entirety of the event. But... 

"Damn it. What a chore."


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 17, 2014)

*Uchiha Akaya/Forest of Death*

_Shishi rendan_​
*CRASH!!*

A cloud of dust is raised at the crash of a body against the ground of the Forest of Death, as it dissipates, one can see Uchiha Akaya lying on the ground while trying to get up from the hit; his head is a little dizzy but a smile forms across his lips once he manages to stand. In spite of the spectacular looking way he fell, he wasn?t seriously damaged."Finally got it, Takao-san"he said as the spiky-haired man nodded. The reason for this was easy, Takao used taijutsu technique he was trying to make Akaya learn on the boy-of course without full strength - so he could get a better grasp of what must be done. It was both a theoretical and practical lesson.

"Now you try it."he ordered. Akaya only nodded and positioned himself in front of the wooden dool that would serve as the the victim for the technique. With a hit, Akaya pushes the stick that is acting as the doll?s hand what forces the middle body of the target to start to spin like crazy. Instantly theyoung Uchiha begins to par and dodge the simulation of fists; one, two, three , not a single one is landing despite the speed. Then with his foot he hits a new part in the lower body which also begins to rotate acting as the feet of an opponent.

After stopping and dodging some hits more by jumping and ducking, Akaya sees that moments as the convenient time to apply what he has learned and jumps backwards, falling in a position similar to what the hundred-meter runners adopt before the start of the race. Then as if he were propelled by a catapult, the black-haired kid reached the doll in a second and delivered a vertical bottom-up kick exactly to the middle part of the wooden target causing the spinning parts to stop as it rose from the ground. Following with a full power uppercut, the victiim was sent flying upwards into the air anothe fifteen meters. Charging a small quantity of chakra in his feet, Akaya jumps and with his knee forces the doll to look upwards.  "Now! Remember to use a smany combinations you deem pertinent!"

At Takao?s signal, the jinchuuriki begins  the second assault as they start to fall "Shishi Rendan!!"he yelled; first pulling out a left jab which instantly splintered the face of the doll, a split second after, he performs a swing in his own axis showing the back to the target and then lands a left elbow in what would be the solar plexus before using all his strength to turn and hit with a right hook what forced the wooden body to spin a couple of times. Seeing that they were already near of the ground, Akaya pushes his body forward into a new spin what allows him to keep his right leg raised and  a meter before crashinga gainst the ground, he delivers a heel kick on the face.

*CRASH!!*

A new cloud of dust arises from the impact and suddenly from it, something is expelled at great speed towards one side: it?s Akaya who was sent away by the strength and position he was in in the moment they reached the ground. Sticking his hands to the earth, Akaya uses a bit fo chakra to stop his body from moving as he looksforward to see what he did. The doll was completely crushed, the head was broken into hundreds of tiny parts while the rest of the body had dents and holes all over due to the impact."Good, now take the other target. Use more strength and speed!"Takao ordered and this time, without any complain either, Akaya rushed to get in position in front of the second puppet.

This one was different, it had tons of sticks all over the body place to look in different directions, basically as if it were an opponent with a good hand-to-hand defense. Dashing forward, Akaya hits the lower of the four parts as it starts to do the same as the other doll. Once he got accustomed tot he speed, he hit the second upper part which ws just below the head now trying to par both; this time the boy received a couple of hits but that didn?t stop him. Hitting the medium part with his elbow, now it was as if a tornado with a head was before him. Dodging twice and positioning his legs a little back, Akaya ducks and once he has seen an opening, he lands a jumping fist on what would be the chin of the opponent, sending the target to the sky again.

Not losing time, the Uchiha jumped stopping just behidn the doll only to kick it on the right side on the place wher ethe ribs would be and by default stopping the spinning. Grabbing the head, he pulls the doll changing positions with it before hitting with the back of his fist followed by  quick sequence of one-twos that starting to crush the doll mercilessly before adjusting his knee in the middle"Shishi Rendan!" for a second time the lad shouts the name of this technique as they land.

*CRASH!!*

A new and not actually deep crater is created and the third dust cloud of the day arises. This time nothing came out from it. As it fades away, Takao is able to see Akaya  standing next to the wooden doll which this time ended up worse than the past one. The jinchuuriki?s knee is bleeding but nothing to really worry about.

"Finally did it"

"Guess that?s fine, you still need to be faster though."


----------



## Chaos Theory (Apr 17, 2014)

*Zansatsu|Genin|Sunagakure*

*[Sunagakure]​*​
[The Devil in the Details]​
Satoshi rubbed his neck while he sat up on his bed roll. That woman, she was annoying as hell. Why in the world would she drug him? Couldn't a bag over the head or a blindfold be used? Something, why drugs? He was still groggy when he pulled himself back to his feet.  "Suicide Squad? What a strange name." though the thought of it was silly Satoshi knew that the woman was deadly serious, so he pushed the thought to the back of his mind. Scratching his white locks he moved to his primary book shelf, the one he keeps Zyana's book. The one she'd given him. Pulling it free by it's spine he flip splits it open and begins to read some more of her notes. 

It wasn't until he sat at his table that his stomach started to rumble. Looking from the covers of the book he quickly realizes just how hungry he  truly was. Closing the biology book he leaves it sitting on his table while he walked over to his Puppet, Doru. Wrapping it in his cloak he slings it over his shoulder, a final glance to his room he comes to terms that he was no longer a simple Genin. He was now a hired killer for a village that would cut their losses faster than he could form seals to perform a Jutsu. With a final sigh he cuts the lights before closing the door behind him. With a fresh infusion of cash he could afford to buy himself a bite to eat.

All that was needed was an idea where he wanted to eat and what it was he was going to eat. The path he happen to take took him south, toward the entrance of Suna. As he walked along young Academy Students either on break or going back to class stop and look at him. Some peer curiously at him while others cut their eyes to the ground. _ "Never look Zansatsu in the eye, or he'll steal your living breath."_ and all other horror stories whispered among group of kids as the white haired boy passed them by. While most Ninja would shrug Satoshi off as an odd boy and nothing more. Students looked to him as a monster or a person to look up to. 

A glance of his green eyes is enough to send the children running back to their classes and teachers.  "One cannot run from their pasts like they cannot run from stories that are passed off as the truth" he mutters to little more than himself. Now he'd be the first to admit, he was no role model and his tactics that day were less than honorable. But hell, they were Ninja and a Ninja is not promised the next breath they draw.  "If I keep thinking this way, I'll ruin my own appetite." muttering again to himself he adjust Doru on his shoulder and continues his trek. After a bit more walking he finds himself across from the announcement board, an archaic practice if you ask Satoshi.

Especially in a desert setting like Suna with the whipping sands and strong gusts. It wasn't the board that caught Satoshi's attention though. It was the boy that stood in front of it. Someone that Satoshi didn't recognize. Now there was no way that Satoshi knew everyone in Suna. Far from it, but there was something off about this one. Like he didn't come from Suna. Curiosity took Satoshi, which was very uncharacteristic for him. Shoving his free hand into his body suit's pocket he makes his way over to the boy.

His hand was touching a flyer, one that read about the Chuunin Exams. Satoshi curled a lip, the Exams were held to promote Genin. A series of tests that were usually held in the White, and as per the norm they were being held in Konohagakure.  "Chores are things given to children to occupy their time. That is just troublesome." ~


----------



## Cjones (Apr 17, 2014)

*Marietta/Konoha/North Training Grounds*

*A Brief Spar: Marietta takes on Kayo.*
_Taijutsu_

A free falling foot, belonging to the smallest Akimichi, stops cold as both foreheads of Marietta blocks its overheard strike. The Akimichi was pushed off and landed on her feet in the south grass a distance away, her opponent sought to close the gap. Rushing in with jabs, left and right, before spinning into a text book round house. Kayo was impressed, her face showed it, each strike by her opponent was full of power, but she could get better. One hand was all it took from the Akimichi, stopping her entire motion dead in its tracks. A snarky small appeared on her face as her grip wrapped around her ankle, pulling the other girl off her fight and twirling her with such force she tumbled across the entire pond before regaining her footing on the other side. 

_“For such a small bambina, her physical strength is…quite amazing. Teachers mention she was just a powerful as any other Akimichi, but….!”_ Marietta pondered to herself as she wiped the dirt from off her face.  

Consequently, she had almost failed to notice Kayo darting across the pond and leaping off her feet once have way across. A powerful flying kick, landing directly upon Marietta’s foreheads yet again, propelled her off her feet and shooting her into a nearby tree cutting it two. The force of collision was enough to expel some choked air from her body as she fell to the ground. A shadow cast overhead, a rather massive fist, bearing down onto where Marietta was at. The giant upheaval of earth and stone that followed was enough to make Kayo think this was all over. Another K.O victory underneath her belt, as was expected of the great “Failchiha” slayer. 

“Aw, it’s over already? But you’re the firecracker! It can’t be over already!? Can it?” Kayo expressed her disbelief that the sparing session was over with already.

“Perhaps…I went a little overboard? Hehehehehe…!” She scratched her chin with each nervous laugh, but was quickly replaced with surprise once a massive shadow darkened her vision, she turned around, only to be bet with the sight of a tree barreling down at her. She was quick in expanding her arm and smash the wooden structure into pieces, only to be met with dj vu only this time it was coming from her side. Marietta twirled the tree with great force, like a bat, toward the small Akimichi. The perennial plant bounced off the back of her hand, sending it into an upright position.

“Take…this…” Marietta took a lurching step forward with each word as she changed her stance with the tree. On the third, she tossed it. “Arrrgh!” 

As a result, shock plagued Kayo’s features as she smashed the makeshift javelin into pieces beneath her might palms. 

“Holy shit…this girl is intense…cool!” She was strangely impressed by it for some reason. 

_“I thought I was the only one crazy enough to hurl trees as people. Maybe I can make her my adopted sister or something!”_ Was a random thought that went through her mind, barely noticing the gloved left hook she was about to receive. 

The punch glanced Kayo’s chin, having been lost in her thoughts, she wasn’t able to pick up on the obvious feint, as a second punch was planted into her stomach making her double over as her body wrapped around it. Follow it up with a left-right jab, an elbow to the top of the skull, a round house and finally another sickening blow to the gut. There was enough power behind it to make the grass sway from the contact alone, such was the power behind Marietta’s blows, a very physical combatant. It sounded as if all the air was leaving Kayo’s body as she fell to her knee with a constipated look on her face with the opposing force standing above her with a clenched fist. 

“Oh, critical hit to the gut, I can feel it in my lady parts…” Kayo anguished 

“There’s something I want to-“

“Just kidding!”

“Wha-!” A punch to the face, one helluva a shot, jacked Marietta’s jaw sending her skidding across the ground taking some of the dirt along with her and back onto the pond. Kayo blew on her knuckles, as if it was a smoking gun and bellowed out with a mighty laughter at what she had just done. If there was an onlooker around, one of them might be inclined to say that some people never change, no matter their positions. Kayo was indeed one of those people. 

“Cosa cazzo era che!?” The young girl blurted out in anger.
(What the fuck was that!?”)

“Shinobi tactics Marietta-chan. Let that be a lesson, we don’t fight fair.” She folded her arms as she nodded. “Now, what was it you wanted to ask?” 

“Okay, why is it that.” She began as she stood back to her feet. “Why is it that you’re not fat like all the other people in your clan? I found it hard to believe at first, considering how small you are, and massive the others are.” She asked. 

Her, while innocent in her eyes, did seem too much so to Kayo. The smallest Akimichi entire face began one giant scowl as she looked at the girl across from her.

“What…did you just say?” Her voice low and forceful. 

The sudden change in her tone caused a quirk eyebrow from the foreigner, she had no clue that she a forbidden word that none ever said before an Akimichi; however, in Kayo’s case it was two words she had said. 

“I asked why you aren’t fat like the other like those other Akimichi people.” She repeated. 

_“I asked why you *aren’t fat*.” 
“I asked…you *aren’t fat*.”
“I…you *aren’t fat*.”
“You…*aren’t fat*.”
“*Aren’t fat*.”_ 

“WHO THE HELL ARE YOU CALLING NOT FAT!? I’M ONE OF THE FATTEST AKIMICHI THERE ARE! I AM THE QUEEN OF THE FATTIES! URRRRRRRRRGH!” Kayo broke out into a massive fit of rage as she leaped toward the confused foreign girl, her fist nearly expanded to its full size, nearly three times the size of Marietta which was more than enough to squish her like a little bug. 

“I’LL SQUASH YOU LIKE IRREVLANT FODDER MOTHERUFUCKAAAAAAA!” Marietta’s eyes bulged with confusion as this gargantuan fist loom over her entire being like a doomsday device. She had no clue what set her off or way, but if she didn’t act now Kayo was going to completely destroy her and the entire area in one fell swoop. 

 Snake → Ram → Monkey → Boar → Horse → Tiger

“Fire Release: Great Fireball Technique.” This technique was normally expelled from the mouth as a massive orb of roaring flame, a giant fireball, but there was another application  of it which was the one Marietta was using. A giant steam of fire, a continuous flame-thrower hit the surface of the pond that she stood on creating a screen of mist that completely enveloped her before Kayo’s mighty swing finally hit the ground.

*BOOM*

Nearly the entire immediate zone about half the size of a field, was completely waste landed including the pond. The makeshift smoke screen combined with the massive amount of debris in the air, and as it finally settled, there stood a fuming Kayo, but no Marietta in sight. The red head darted her eyes around the entire area, but couldn’t see her.

“I’LL FIND YOU! THERE’S NOWHERE TO RUN!” Kayo screamed before pressing both her fingers together and growing her entire body gargantuan so she look over the entire area. As she boomed overhead, searching the entire field like a proverbial Godzilla, Marietta was deep into the forest making her way toward the exit. 

_“Thank you Kayo-sensei…, but I think I should move on to someone else.”_ Marietta thought. 

This young girl, known as the red hot firecracker, never ran from a fight nor was she scared of one, but even she was no fool sometimes you had to use common sense. 

“COME OUT AND TAKE THIS ASS KICKING LIKE A MAN! MARIETTA-CHAN!”​


----------



## Chronos (Apr 17, 2014)

*Ivery, Rosut l Genin l Sunagakure*

A voice managed to catch his attention, turning towards it direction there stood a child around his age. Rosuto was one to not make much friends and in fact he was considered to be a loner for the most part. Hair of white while his eyes were pigment jade, there seemed to eradicate some aura from this boy one of which caused him to slight up his guard. Over his shoulder he held a puppet, releasing the grip of his headband that covered the eye, he said.

"Right. Traditionally it's always been held in there, however I don't much feel like having to step foot in that area again." 

Though Rosuto himself was considered among many as a Rouge Killer, much more he was exiled from Yuki because of set deeds, he considered again whether or not he should really mind if he represented that village. If anything the circumstances were high, and the Kazekage wouldn't really want to deal with this kind of conundrum. Having this eyes was both a blessing and a curse, as of late there were around three people that knew. Two of them from the same faction of White. Edie Nakano and her Hyuuga friend. The man that he crippled would stay quiet and there was that other assassin he murdered because of his meddling. This eyes has cause him to undertake some serious methods, but all to his advantage, he could simply dignify those death under the guise that it was under a mission. 

Zyana was another, but he knew her mouth was shut. It was something he knew she would keep, something are just a bit obvious. A sigh escape and he turned. Now turning to this boy there seemed to be something just odd about him. An aura of defiance, probably something along the lines of resolute would fit more his profile. Intimidating at best, something that caused his right eye to engage behind that headband. But holding all sense of wary he spoke.

"I would've hope it would be black territory. Although in my case that wouldn't necessarily help either."


----------



## Chaos Theory (Apr 17, 2014)

*Zansatsu|Genin|Sunagakure*

*[Sunagakure]​*​
[The Devil in the Details II]​
Satoshi was taken back, the boy seemed to be very apprehensive, then there was the way he wore his headband. It covered his right eye and harkened back to an era far in the past. Far before even the Kage Council. A loud squeak can be heard as Satoshi sucked on his lower lip.  "You speak as if you've drawn blood that you wished you never did." is offered with a half smile a poor joke at best. A grim grasp of reality at worse. Satoshi then tilts his head to size this person up that stood before him. 

 "During the Exams, tensions are put aside to promote unity throughout the lands. This is why both sides come together to show that a hair trigger peace is something more corporal and less abstract." Satoshi states as if he memorized that out of a propaganda ad, truth of the matter is, it was. When he was younger and the Exams came around this is what would be whispered on every lip in hopes that war would not break out. 

That this strenuous at best peace would survive the Exams to pull some semblance of civility among the great nations. Satoshi now had decidedly sized the boy up, and in his mind the two were an awful lot alike. Both of them had eye/s that had seen death, so much death and suffering. Both held eye/s of someone that would do what it took to complete what ever it was that they set their mind to. Cinching up on Doru's strap he narrows his eyes on the boy,  "Nice fashion statement Hatake, Kakashi." Satoshi had remembered where he saw someone wear a Headband in a similar way. An astute study of history he realized it  was from before the great war. A Jonin of the Leaf had worn his headband just like this. 

 "You not hiding a Sharingan under there are you?" is asked with a wide grin. Although it was meant as a joke on how the boy wore his headband, Satoshi couldn't realize just how spot on he was in the statement. 

 "Ah, how rude of me, they call me Zansatsu around here." Satoshi adds pulling his free hand from his pocket. He holds it out in an attempt in making those fake connections that would help mask his own depravity as it grew~


----------



## Chronos (Apr 17, 2014)

*Ivery, Rosuto l Genin l Sunagakure*

"Yeah. Funny that, right?" 

A unity of peace? That joke could pass over as pleasant, it was almost as good as the welcoming the village gave him, the return to his home. Such wondrous emotion indeed. Then what was he? If he ever took part in that event would he be considered a traitor, would black go into war? Ha unity, he'd herald war in the palm of his hand it was almost amusing to see people so joyous around him. He was trigger, he could swift things so easily between to factions. All he needed is a big enough crowed and the Hokage. Who unfortunately was also and Uchiha. Was this a joke? Yeah, must be. His misfortune seemed to gradually increase the more he thought of it.

"Peace is funny, no? How easily it can be torn. Inner peace, outer peace any sort of battling emotion that are sustained afloat by some moral or ideology. It's kinda like glass. It's kinda toxic." 

Something told him that they've seen their share of murder. Something he didn't seem to see very much often, a grin crossed his lip for a moment before being swiped away by an idle comment. Kakashi Hatake. So this boy wasn't as ignorant about history as most people were. Most just simply ignored the fact and just believed it to be a fashion accessory. It was almost like playing a game of chance. Was he simply just uncovering all he was right before him? If it was, then maybe today called for blood as well. However a retort was followed. What other way was it to hide the eye? Very well, he would play his game.

"That would be a twist, wouldn't it? So if I were Kakashi, could I call you Kankuro?" 

Turning his gaze towards that machine, that doll he held in his back. Something probably as useful if not more so than his summon, was he also joining the chuunin exams. Maybe even exposing his name could unveil his original location. Although he didn't have trouble exposing that to the world it was what came behind it that was rather sour. Ivery known as Yuki's prominent clan that are versatile with frost. 

"Ivery, Rosuto. My friends call me Ross."


----------



## Chaos Theory (Apr 17, 2014)

*Zansatsu|Genin|Sunagakure*

*[Sunagakure]​*​
[The Devil in the Details III]​
_Ivery, Rosuto_ Satoshi allowed himself to roll that name in his head a time or two before speaking. He quietly laughed to himself, Ivery was such a... well feminine name. Especially for one that reeked of death like this one did.  "Hm, hm, hm, hm, hm, hm" Satoshi chuckled lowly his gaze falling from Rosuto's for just a moment.  "Do forgive me. I find it ironic that we have similar views. Peace does have similarity to glass as it is so easily broken, but it's toxicity is not it's own. Rather it is a product of masses that try to shovel it as what their ideals are while trampling it by how they conduct their business.

That is the true toxic nature of peace." is added to the conversation as he dropped his hand. Seemed that Ivery here had no intention of forming bonds. This was probably for the best though.  "Kankuro? Ah, I could only hope to garner such ability. I've yet to make my own puppet, this is merely a collaboration between father and son from a time that I've chosen to forget." is added as he patted the puppet as he spoke.  "I'm about as similar to he as a infant is to me. But" he states pulling a hand to the air.

 "Time is the greatest tool and harshest enemy that a Ninja has. It can hone skill just as rapidly as it takes skill away. It is the ultimate teacher as well as the final enemy." is stated as he got super philosophical. Satoshi bit his lip he was trying to go into a rant, which was not needed. He was talking, not trying to teach a class or put someone to sleep. 

Satoshi again mulls over the name, it sounded familiar and something he may want to look into later on, but for now he had found a wounded soul much like his that had grown cold and indifferent to death and the aspect of that subject.  "Ross is it, well if I had friends, they'd call me.. Well I suppose I never thought of that.... So you can feel fee to call me by Zansatsu or any derivative there in. is offered in return for being thrown into the possible category of friend. Why else tell people what others, more importantly friends, called you if you did not wish to be called that.


----------



## Bringer (Apr 17, 2014)

*Shurui Yamanaka*

The girl gasped as the bandits escaped. Due to her inexperience she wasn't quite sure what to do, and began turning her head back and forth between fleeing bandits and Aoshi. It was far too late to do anything now since they were long gone. Before the Yamanaka could apologize to her partner, he said something. Despite their escape, the mission was technically complete. Nowhere in the mission details did it mention to do anything to the bandits.

Soon Aoshi packed up and lifted the heavy looking chest. Furthermore Shurui had been completely oblivious to his injuries. Had she known her plan would've left Aoshi in any form of danger she would've thought of a better way. She never really understood why she felt this way, always putting others before her, always feelings bad for others. She bit her lip, maybe she shouldn't apologize? After all thus far everybody who's helped her has told her to drop such unhealthy habits.

"S-Sorry!" She blurted out as if she was compelled to. Bad habits didn't go away so easily. "B-Because of my plan... Your hand has sustained injuries." As usual the girls eyes retreated to the ground, indicating she couldn't face her partner.


----------



## Olivia (Apr 17, 2014)

*Kirisaki Shinkō
Is This The Real Life?
*
I rolled on my blanket-less bed, trying to find a comfortable position to lay. I rolled out of bed in frustration and looked at the position of the moon - it appeared to be only around two or three in the morning. I yawned in disappointment, why couldn't normal humans just opperate at whatever time of day? It'd make doing things so much easier. I grabbed my clothes and left my apartment, I was going for a midnight stroll. 

The moonlight felt cool, as the blue light reflected off the white on my garbs. About thirty steps out from my apartment I felt something was missing, something that I normally have. I patted my head in worry, as my suspicions were correct. I had left my red hair bow back in my apartment. I quickly calmed myself, there was no need to get frantic or upset, it was just an item, something that won't be with me when I die.

I walked through the lifeless streets, with multiple lampposts towering above me. For some strange reason, many of the bulbs inside of them had been flickering, showing that the lightbulbs were about to burn out. Either they were all of the same quality and put in at the same time, or something else was a foot. I exhaled, no need to continue thinking about it, it wasn't worth my time.

The air around me felt brisk, and the only sound I could hear were my own footsteps against the concrete ground. I looked around at the surrounding buildings, all seemingly empty with darkened windows. Everyone had been asleep besides me, resting peacefully in their own beds. Why was that? Was it because they didn't worry about anything like I did, that they didn't have thoughts about their impending death that they could just easily fall asleep?

My train of thought was broken when I saw a figure in the distance. It was all but a silhouette, as the ever dark entity approached me with every single tap of a heel. I pondered for a moment, why had someone else been outside? The direction from where they were coming from was the Hokage's building, so they must have just accomplished a mission. 

But with every step they took, my determination to see who they were dwindled, as they possed a vile presence about themselves. I didn't know how or why I was getting this feeling, but instinctively I felt something where this person was bad news. Regardless I appeared to not be concerned as the person got ever so closer. 

I could finally make out some details. It had been a women. She bore a jonin jacket with the usual long blue under-clothes. She had long black hair and a strange patterned scarf. I could see slightly below her scarf something shinning, as if she were wearing a pendant or necklace of some kind. But the thing that caught my attention had been her cold red eyes. I felt as if her gaze was staring straight into my soul, with nothing but killing intent. 

One thing different about her were her foot attire. Instead of the shinobi attire footwear, she had black flat knee-boots. Due to the material on the bottom every step she took it sounded like the tapping of a heel, which would not be good for shinobi since she wouldn't be able to hide or sneak well with those type of shoes. Regardless she continued to walk forward - close enough to where I could touch her, or worse, where she could touch me. I gasped.

I covered my mouth instinctively. I can't believe I let out such a sound. This women, for some strange reason terrified me. Luckily for me she just walked right past me, as if she hadn't noticed me. I didn't dare move a muscle, but as soon as I heard her foot step past me I relaxed a bit. As soon as I did I could feel a change around me, and I didn't know why or how, but one thing I did notice, she stopped walking. Did she notice me being tense and then relieved? Why else would she stop walking. 

"Don't worry, you don't have to be frightened with me. At least not yet anyways."

I slightly turned my head towards the women, as I choked out.

"Who...are you?"

"Me? People refer to me as Thalia...Thalia Uchiha."
​


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 17, 2014)

*Zell Kazama
Superior Defense! Aren't There Four of Us?*

Zellous Kazama had now entered the deep water, his feet could no longer touch the ground, but he had plenty of strength to keep his head above water. The problem was the pool of sharks that now encircled him frothing at the mouth for their pound of flesh along with their quart of his blood to flush it all down.  The tempest of his rage, the Choujin Sentou, has been unbound and truth be told he was already beginning to feel the strain of just one attack so considering there were four more guys in front of him.

_*“NO!”*_

He eschewed any modicum of doubt from his mind, these pieces of garbage had decided to go so far as to try to kill them…they killed Edie. If his fist were to turn into stumps from bashing their skulls in then so be it, whatever it took. Zell shot his arms out toward his side then settled them in front of himself, palms facing downward, knees at a bend. He needed to set the orbit as they began to move closer toward him, sidestepping around him with synchronized coordination. They all smiled and grinned incredulously as they readied their assault against his shell.

*SEIKUKEN*

*GO!!!
*
They all shot out at him, brandishing tonfa and staves, attempting to pile on top of him and get rid of him in one group attack. The first one was going to enter from the back, he was the one who felt the most confident, not like the guys from the front who had seen their comrade floored in one shot… 

Zell fell forward onto his hands and shot his foot up backward in an arc having the sole of his foot collide with the jawline of bandit attempting to flank him.  The argent Hound’s momentum is so fearsome and his back kick so strong that his body is swung upward and over into a flip. The sound of a click and pop can be heard as the bandit’s jaw is surely broken by the force of the kick. Knowing he still has three more to worry about the rookie shinobi begins to try to force chakra into his legs. The extra burst of speed will allow him to jump away and set up a better angle, however this was easier said than done.

*CRACK*

He was too slow, the other one that was coming from his other flank socks him in the of his ribs, however upon getting hit Zell throttles his own body to the side, falling onto his shoulder and ‘bouncing’ off of it back onto his feet. The other attackers are already upon him though, both brandishing staves, he gets ready to dash backward and wait for their next attack, however….

*HAKKESHO KAITEN*

Tumult and debris shot outward with startling velocity as maelstrom of royal blue chakra whirled around Zell, protecting him like some kind of impenetrable bastille. He had only heard of this outpour of defensive chakra in books, but this was his first time seeing it, the ultimate defense of the Hyuuga, Kaiten. The storm around him died down as Ryoko stood before him, her arms crossed, and an impatient expression sketched onto her face. The duo of bandits had been knocked on their collective asses by the offensively defensive entry of Hyuuga Ryoko into the fray.

“Thanks for softening them up Zell.”

“What are you doing what about Edie!?!?!?”

Zell was thankful for the assist but aghast at what Ryoko’s presence on the battlefield definitely meant. Edie had….

“What about her? She’s fine… I can’t really explain how someone like her did it but she got right back up. Now what do you say we finish up here then figure out why our mission leader didn’t do a thing to help us?”

Zell didn't really know what to say to that, the whole thing was unbelievable actually. He began to rotate the shoulder he had bounced off of and craned his neck, cracking it.

"I'm usually not one for rushing things, but you're right let's get this over with."
​


----------



## Chronos (Apr 17, 2014)

*Ivery, Rosuto l Genin l Sunagakure*

A laughter escape his lips. Maybe he really didn't have any ill intent. Maybe he was just spurring a conversation. He considered about giving his hand at this point and he simply heard about his small monologue. True, he spoke with blatant and honest truth. Poetic almost, while Rosuto's eyes wandered around the ground, he questioned something. How come killers understood each other so perfectly? It was something that dawned on him, something he didn't like to be honest. But then again, what could he do? All Shinobi, evidently, had killed someone at least once in their life. It's not something that can be easily shrouded in a guise. All whom wore the band representing their village would eagerly be branded as murderer with purpose. Well, how about it? If counted, how many people has Rosuto killed? He tried not to keep count, but something about this boy sent the thought to his head. 

"Words like those aren't befitting children."

He spoke, as if himself were an adult. 

"Although, kids tend not to have blood stains in their hands, right?"

Connecting his gaze with the boy beyond a smile crossed that mien. And enigma? No, not at all. Someone who had imbued a life event in his history book. A failure turned mad, probably he was already insane and he didn't know. Extending his hand, as to finally accept his welcome, he continued. 

"Friends, huh? Well are you truly looking for one? I can't cope with having someone so close. You should you already know something about me. Your name, or maybe, a nickname? Zansatsu..."

The word began to spur in the back of mind, something about it was odd. Something about it didn't belong to someone our age, our rank. Although after what they've been through could they even be considered human? Such ease came to them the ability to pull a knife and strike to the throat. It was almost instinctive. But what made it even more daring was their coordination, their minds would certain benefit them in the coming of a strike. He felt this man was calculated. Probably more than what he thought. 

"A derivative term for "Massacre" or "Slaughter". Ideally, yes... That was my initial and continuous vibe of you. But, could you consider yourself at my level?"


----------



## Vergil (Apr 17, 2014)

*Hyuuga Dante./ Genin / Suna*

The two genin said their goodbyes and Dante cracked his knuckles. Time to get this party started.

Finding the hidden nightspots was not a problem, a couple of hours walking around with his byakugan periodically going on and off to find hidden spots which served alcohol, easily spotted by the tell tale beer lines from the kegs and the multitude of bottles on shelves.

His fake ID was good to go as was his henge, but he required something extra. A few people to go with. Clubs didn't like single guys just waltzing in there - they preferred more women and Dante was not about to Henge himself into a woman, simply because he always got distracted by his own breasts and that blew his cover every damn time.

Now that Goemon was off to suck him mother's teat, Dante started to talk amiably to the locals and the tourists around the area and found a couple of people were also interested in a night out. Excellent! A couple college girls and a hen night! He'd tag along with them - with any luck they'd dress all slutty like and distract the attention from him to them. 

He booked himself into a hotel before picking up a magazine whilst having a soda. There was an advert for the chuunin exams that were going to be held soon and Dante idly wondered if he could really be arsed becoming a chuunin. They got a better benefit plan and the idea of having the power to corrupt a few genin girls did sound appealing, though that wouldn't truly happen until jounin level and uhhh....that was so far away.

His eyes were directed to two guys talking about war and peace and.....the exams. Fellow shinobi, but from this area - he wondered what they were like and so approached them.

"You Suna ninja right? I'm a badass from Konoha - yeah, they call me the white eyed monster over there. Gotta say, if you're enterin the chuunin exams, you should know a few things - I am a Chuunin after all and I could help you out you know?" Dante said puffing out his chest and putting on a bravado that seemed to come naturally. "You know how we are allies and that - I figure it'd be good to let you know. You know, just to strengthen our bond. I've got some special night training that I'm going to partake in. Helps raise constitution and your ability to persuade."


----------



## Olivia (Apr 17, 2014)

*Kirisaki Shinkō
Is This Just Fantasy?
*
I turned my entire body to face the women. Just upon my first glance I could tell that she was very beautiful, except in her expression. Her eyes, and the way how her mouth shaped slightly down showed annoyance, hatred, and bitterness. My eyes glanced over to her beautiful scarf. It lay perfectly around her neck, and due to the lack of severe coldness I assumed it was simply for fashion. The small pendent lay subtly below the scarf, and caught me by surprise.

If I remembered correctly, that was the symbol for Jashin, the same religion in which Mion believed in. True fear rushed over me as I realized the danger I was in. I know Mion claimed that the Jashin religion abandoned all their killing rituals, but that would be too good to be true, and besides, why else would a women like this be scowering the streets at this time? She could easily take me away, kill me, and no one would be any the wiser.

I instinctively placed my right foot back, as if I were going to run away if she were to advance, but I knew that wouldn't happen. She was a Jonin, so more than likely she'd be able to catch up and capture me rather easily. Secondly, I'm not sure if I would be able to realistically move, as I feel almost paralyzed with fear.   

Then it happened. The Jashinist named Thalia stepped forward and reached her arm out, with the most solemn look on her face. I felt my heart jump and my body cringe - even though she was taking such a slow movement towards me, I felt as if it would be the end of my life. I shut my eyes, knowing there was nothing else I could do. It was then I felt a slight pat on my shoulder.

"You aren't wearing the Konohagakure shinobi outfit, nor are you wearing 'regular' clothes, so tell me, from where do you reign?"

I peeked through my eye lids and noticed her hand had simply been extended to my shoulder. Granted she kept the same look on her face, the tension in my body released. She was a shinobi of Konohagakure and served the Hokage as a Jonin. I should have had more faith and respect in the choosing process the village had. I let out a sigh of relief as I admitted.

"My name is Kirisaki Shinkō, and I do live here in the Hidden Leaf Village, but..."

A slight look of confusion rose over Thalia's face as I cut my sentence short. She was from a different religion and believed in a different god than I. Would her reaction be to eliminate me, as my religion held a threat to hers? I didn't know many scriptures of Jashin, but I sure hope that killing worshipers of a different religion wasn't one of them.

"I...I'm a follower of the Kibō religion, and as proof I wear these clothes. I know you Jashinists don't have any official wear, but some religions do."

I clasped my mouth. I almost felt like I told off her and her religion in that last statement, as if I put superiority on mine over hers. She retracted her arm and put it by her side. I expected a tone of arrogance from her as she put me in my place, but no, instead chuckled.

"That's a good one. Well, you can believe whatever fake-god you want to believe in, that's fine by me. But it seems like you have more...potential."

She eyed me up and down. Earlier I noted that she had red eyes, but on closer inspection I noticed that they were the sharingan. It made sense since she was an Uchiha, but to have them activated even outside of battle showed that she had significant control over them. When she appeared done she took a step back and analyzed.

"You seem to have something within you...something dark, mysterious, that wants to burst out. I could help you with that, if you decide to come follow the very real god of Jashin."

I looked at her extended hand and could only think one thought - Are you crazy? Like hell I would join a religion like that, which worships the sacrificing of humans and the drinking of blood. But what she said, an inner darkness. I thought back to my first mission where I was trapped inside the genjutsu, and I found my mentality twisted. I had embraced my weakness', my fears, and pushed away my strengths. It was not something I wanted to experience again.

"I wouldn't join you...Even if you took me kicking and screaming."

I slapped her hand away. That wasn't a good idea. She grabbed me by the neck and punched me in the face repeatedly. After about nine or ten punches she threw me on the ground and stepped on my hand. My face was now throbbing with pain, but that was the least of my worries. She placed her hand under my chin and turned my face to meet her gaze. I just stared into the deep red eyes of hers, until they opened up wide. My entire body shook as my surroundings changed colors. Sounds vibrated everywhere, but echoing most of all, had been her voice.

"Sit here and think about your actions, and reconsider my offer. Do not worry though, this genjutsu will only last until sun-rise. Until we meet again, Kirisaki Shinkō."

Of course her real body had been out of my current sight, I decided all I would do is sit here until sunrise. No matter what I wouldn't change my mind, and nothing in life could change that. Especially since I have my purpose with the Kibō church, which is to find whatever possible answer about living and life. Nothing could make me betray that goal, especially nothing that the Jashin church could do.  
​


----------



## LunarCoast (Apr 17, 2014)

*The first step, is the easiest? I*​
A twit followed closely by twoo, then again, and once more for good measure and Hatori jumps in a sudden upsurge of discontent and anguish. He glares up at that smug owl perched at the end of his bed before the boy can say a word the owl lets out a single hoot which resulted in a heavy sigh from the other side of the bed as Hatori gives in before it even started. He knew April only served a single purpose every morning, make enough noise to annoy him and in turn wake him up and he couldn?t debate it. At times he wondered if this was what his grandfather went through every morning but then remembered the owl would do this exclusively to him. He already tested that theory and was proven to be true.

With a resounding yawn April watches Hatori rise from the bed and get dressed for the coming day, remaining stationary on the bedpost even as he walked around the room searching for bits and pieces in the only way an owl can. Once he was finally dressed and washed Hatori heads down stairs the owl silently following behind as she glided from perch to perch always watching the boy, until she stops suddenly in an open courtyard of the small clan?s home.

Hatori steps forward into the armoury directly located next to the workshop, the forge sits cold as iron untouched for almost years it looks like. He gives a hefty sigh, remembering what his dreams were before becoming a ninja and recently graduating able to almost image himself now working at the forge. With a single phrase he refocuses his attention to why he was really here, ?It was not to be.? He mutters.

His attention was then drawn away back to the armoury and what few weapons it contained, many of which crafted by his grandfather eventually his gaze meeting what he had come for, a Ninjatō almost hidden away in the corner he approached the sword before hearing the voice of his mother from the doorway, ?Hatori, we have discussed you and that blade. You?re not quite ready for it yet, even if your father entrusted it to you and I hope that the owl is not in here again.? He clenched his fist in frustration before giving his almost immediate response.

?We live by the sword, in his own words. To use anything but a real weapon would only bring disgrace to what our family stands for.?
?Then use any other Ninjatō, until you are ready to wield that blade without risking your life. It will not work until you finally learn to us-?
Hatori interrupts his mother with an increasingly angered tone, ?Takame I know, but I do not intend to come back to this house until I fulfilled his wishes. I will not spend another day in this house, it?s too painful??He sighs and released his fist before snatching up the scabbard. ?Not until fulfilled.? He repeats to himself.
His mother sighs deeply turning her head to the forge deep in thought for a moment before her gaze returns to the boy, no ninja standing in the far corner. ?Good luck Hatori I just hope this life is not a fruitless cycle.?

Hatori turns his head to watch her leave the room - a distant hoot coming from outside - not quite sure what her final comment was in reference to but for some strange reason it left him uncomfortable. The moment she disappears from sight he shakes his head with renewed confidence, ?Thanks mom.? After a single moment's thought he places the Ninjatō scabbard through the sash at his right flank before heading out. Leaving the armoury he looks up at April and says, ?You know when I taught you to warn me like that I didn?t MEAN you warn me after she leaves. Damn useless owl.?

The owl looks at him with those smug eyes again and simply glides down and with great precision scoops up a rodent before landing on his shoulder, Hatori giving a repulsed look at April before shaking his head in disbelief and leaving the complex to meet with his new team?


----------



## Laix (Apr 17, 2014)

_Edie Nakano_
TRAINING ARC LIQUID TIME VI
*MEAN *KUNOICHI​ Dr. Yui Kuriyama dragged Edie through the halls of Haruno Sakura. This short woman, despite her age and stature had such strength to pull Edie along like she was a suitcase. Hooked by the wrist, Edie had no choice but to stumble along behind her, trying to keep up with the headmistresses pace. They were so close to the training fields of the Academy when they came to a halt. Edie looked up and saw it was the animal biology teacher, a tall bearded man who looked like he talked to the animals and slept in beds with them.

"Edie! I need you right now, you missed the ceremony!" He beckoned, completely disregarding Yui. She began to understand what Kuriyama meant by being ignored and undermined.

"Sir, this student is with me!" Little Miss Kuriyama tried to go through the door with Edie but was stopped by his lanky leg. "Please, another time!" 

"Two students trying to bunk off during the school tours? I should go and tell the headmistress!"

The poor doctor went red with anger like a bomb close to its explosion.

"Edie, you're one of the higher years, you need to be there!"

"B-But! I have to---!"

"No buts!"

He yanked her free from the grip of a fuming Yui, leading her down a separate hallway.

"I'm sorry Edie!" Yui yelled with her nasally, childish voice. "As soon as the tours are done I'll come and find you!"

The woman dashed back in the direction of her office, leaving Edie and the creepy teacher alone. He led her to the main hall where there was a group of outsiders pairing off with a student each from her year group. She spotted Ryoko taking away twin girls towards the science labs for a detailed guided tour of the Academy. It was then that it all clicked with her.

It was the annual Haruno Sakura Academy tours. Each year, the Academy opens its usually tight-shut doors to the public where they can tour the facilities and institution, learning about its past, present and potential future through the wonders of science and medicine. The final years, the boys and girls aged 16 - 17 are usually the ones who perform the tours. Last year Edie was too young being just 15, so she completely forgot this year when it was actually her turn. There was no getting out of it, it was compulsory - _even if you was about to embark on a personal training arc with the headmistresses of an exclusive school_.

Edie jumped a little when she felt the hairy palm of the animal biology teacher graze her back. He gave her a little pat and pushed her towards the small crowd.

"You're quite lucky, Nakano. You've only got a single person for your tour. Enjoy!"

He dumped her and then dashed off to go and fetch the other runaway kids in her year. She cursed her situation, irritated that she was missing out for some boring tour. Edie had no idea what she was even meant to do. Was she just supposed to wait here for someone to show up? How did they know who their tour guide was and how did she know who her customers, or in this case according to him, customer was? And okay, lets say they do find each other, where does she start with her tour? What does she talk about?

A memo or something would've been nice. Well, chances were there was a memo and a guide for the tour guides. Edie probably missed it so she could plump her breasts and do her hair in the bathroom.

After about five minutes of waiting impatiently, the crowd had completely cleared off. She looked around with boredom, where she soon found the last person remaining. Anyone witnessing would've told you that the blonde heiress almost dropped dead from cardiac arrest.

Her customer, the person she would spend the next hour with getting jolly and friendly with was none other than...

"_*MAN-STEALER!*_"
​


----------



## Kei (Apr 17, 2014)

_[Hatchling]
[Part Eight//End]_​

A weird feeling washed over Zyana as she stood in front of the door that led to her prey. Excitement, happiness, confusion, but which one could it possibly be? She looked down at herself, blood covered her from head to toe, and it sent a cold feeling shoot down her spine. This was the person she was becoming, with a couple of ninja weapons she took down four men, and there was still one more left. Zyana weakened the grip of the kunai that was in her hand, when it tumbled down and hit the ground she walked forward. 

She opened the door to the room Wiki was in…

This was her territory. The battle field was hers. This was where she was going to live and possibly die in the future. Either she had to completely dominate it or it will dominate her instead.  It will crush her and her bones, and no one would weep over her dead corpse like they won’t weep over the four men she killed.  There caskets will be filled with personal items, but not their bones, or their bodies, because after she was done here, this place would burn to the ground. 

The room Wiki was in looked like one for a man with power, from the bed, to the floor, and everything was decorated with high quality items. Zyana didn’t need to touch a thing to know this, just by the gleam of the wooden post on the bed, or the shining marble floor, it screamed high quality. 

It was a shame that she was dirtying it up with blood everywhere. She sat down on the bed and allowed her hands to run up the silk sheets. This was truthfully the life she dreamt about when she was on the island. Living somewhere like this,  with hand maids serving her tea and cake,  beds made out of the finest quality,  sheets that seemed softer than silk.  This is what kids dreams were made of, she would go as far to say this is what the workers who take dangerous jobs are working towards. To one day live in luxury with nothing to worry about except what will be her play toy for today…

Oh yes…Wouldn’t that be a wonderful life?

The sound of the creaking bathroom door caused Zyana to look up, with nothing but a towel wrapping his undercarriage he was looking at her. 

“Hello…Mr. Aki Wiki…” She said in the politest tone, as if he was her teacher, “My name is Zyana… And I’m here to kill you…”

She crossed her legs, “Now my contract states that I must give you a chance to live, if you can figure out why I’m here, and if you can…Then I walk out, my partner will erase your memory, and we’ll pretend that this night never happened.”

“You get 5 chances starting now…”

“WHAT!!!??” Wiki was pretty much disturbed by the businesslike manner Zyana had put on as she was covered in blood, “GUARDS!!! GUARDS!!!”

“They are dead Mr. Wiki, I’m very sorry to inform you that I didn’t get this blood on me by being on my cycle.” Zyana said before slightly smiling, “You have 4 chances left, please think wisely good sir…”

Zyana watched as his face turned red with anger, she watched as he went over to his dresser and Zyana stopped him with a simple clicking sound. The sound of the safety of the gun going off that is.

“I’m very serious sir, my contractor made me keep my word that I will have to do this. Do you really think that if they didn’t I wouldn’t have pulled the trigger once you got out of the shower?” Zyana asked as she stood up, “Please back away from the dresser sir, you are now down to two, because I really want to go home…”

He placed his hands up in the air as he backed away from the dresser, but Zyana continued to smile at him, not once taking an eye off of him as she reached into the dresser.  She slid over her hands through articles of clothing until her fingers glided on something smooth and cold. Zyana almost wanted to laugh, before pulling the thing out and placing it to her side.

“Who are you? Who hired you?! Is it because of money? Is that why you are here? I can pay you twice as much as whoever is paying you!” He began spewing out of his mouth, the fat under his neck were clearly showing signs of beads of sweats.  The poor man looked like a pig that was caught out in the heat too long. They would start breathing through their mouths because their skin didn’t have adequate amount of pores to allow heat exchange. So this really ugly sound will start escaping from their mouths as they tried to cool themselves down.

“Don’t accept…”

Zyana lowered her gun to his kneecaps, “Last chance sir…We just want to hear a couple words directed towards my contractor. That is all…”

“What do you want me to say?! If you can tell me the name of the person who hired you I can’t think of the shit I did!”

“Oh too bad then sir…” Zyana pulled lifted up the gun and shot him directly in the head, she shrugged her shoulders, “The answer was sorry, thanks for playing the game of life but sorry to say you lose, please try again next round.”


----------



## Olivia (Apr 17, 2014)

*Kirisaki Shinkō
Liquid Time: I Feel Like There's a Saying
*
I felt exhausted after a day of non-stop work. For some reason the Kibō church had sent me on a whole slew of missions and objectives, but this one had been the final one. They wanted me to shadow a member of the Haruno Sakura Medical Academy. I personally had no interest in medical ninjutsu, but they felt that I should get venture out more. With a sigh I entered the large building.

I visited the main office and got my letter. I quickly tore it open and read the instructions. I was to head to this room and show the letter to the staff. The rest was up to the adults to handle. It didn't seem like that much of a problem. I took the note and walked calmly to my destination.

I approached the room and almost froze - I was about to introduce myself to a bunch of strangers. They'd probably be questioning my attire and everything. I don't know how they lead their lives so I don't know if they'd judge me for believing heavily in a religion or not. I got my bearings and swung the door open.

Inside the room had been a lot of activity. Despite everything being sterile and clean, as one would expect from a medical school, it also seemed a bit disorganized. I slowly walked to the one of the adults and handed her the letter. She nodded and read over it correctly and glew with happiness. She grabbed my by the arm as she announced to me:

"Well, this letter states your number is 13. That means you have to match up with your corresponding leader with the same number. All the leaders should know their numbers because they went to the meetings before this assembly, so just ask around other groups."

Well she was lazy. Shouldn't she know who is the leader of what group? Regardless, I hoped I wasn't the only one in my group, but as I walked around and asked, I couldn't find group thirteen. To think that they would send me on a mission like this, I didn't even want to be here and now I was wasting my time.

Soon the room cleared out, and I was utterly shocked. Never in one-thousand, no, a million years would I imagine that I would be shadowing her. I tackeled this within my mind, wondering if I should just leave the room now or if I should just confront her. She seemed better dressed and less heated than before, so I decided to take this chance. All I was hoping for was that she wouldn't flip a bitch, but of course that was too much to wish for.

"_*MAN-STEALER!*_"

She yelled out into the empty room. I sighed and decided to deal with it. Today she would have to cator to me, so I'd be able to play on that reversal to my advantage. I approached her as politely as I possibly could, until I came almost face to face with her. Something trigured in my head, and I couldn't exactly know why I wanted to say this, but I decided to take a shot at it. I leaned close to her ear as I whispered:

"Surprise, bitch. I bet you thought you'd seen the last of me."

I jumped back with a smile on my face, as I requested:

"So senpai, where are you taking me first?"
​


----------



## Kei (Apr 17, 2014)

_[Kei; The Shrine Maiden Of The Sea]
[Introduction Arc; Part One]_​
Human hearts are like the sea, calm on the top, but deep down there is darkness.  A type of darkness that no light can penetrate, a cold darkness that holds many secrets, yet even though its dark things lurk down there. Hopes and dreams that once could light up the entire sea now lived down there. Emotions that couldn?t be properly worded lived down there, feelings that were forced down, covered up, and smothered. Painful things lurked in the bottom of the ocean that lurked in the human heart. People smiled, laughed, and played around, but in truth everyone was hurting?

Everyone was in pain?

The sea was calm on the outside, but anyone who actually dived in could see the things wrong. However, no one wants to dive in, no one wants to get wet, and no one wanted to be the ocean. They blocked themselves off from help, they act cruel to others, but in reality it hurts them. Or so she believed. Although, that was her job, to be that person who can talk to the sea that was the human heart, and try her best to light whatever way she could. 

Kei looked up and saw the fishes swim passed her, different colors that were beautiful in the bright summer sun. The sea was a beautiful place where the light shone, and it was truthfully a beautiful place filled with life and others things. She flipped her body around as she went up to the sponges that were brightly colored, the fishes that were there moved out of the way at the sight of her coming their way.  Although they weren?t her targets, the beautiful sea shells were, emptied out because their recent tenant moved out.

Blue ones, green ones, red ones, and all the colors combined made up the colors of the shells.  Taking one of each, she placed one in the brown messenger bag before she felt a slight weight on her shoulder. Looking up, she saw blue hair floating upwards decorating her view until she turned around and saw her older sister pointing upwards. Nodding Kei swam upwards along with her sister until they broke through the water and was able to gasp for air.

?Ah, you girls are done blessing the shrine?? A fisherman called out to them, his fisher net was hung around his shoulders. The deep dark tan from staying out near the beach too long decorated his skin, no matter which way Kei looked he seemed darker than what he actually was. 

?Yes!? Her sister called out, ?The seas well be calm for the next couple of days! The great Susano-O-Mikoto heard my prayers!?

The fisherman laughed, ?Oh is that so! Then I should get out there before he changes his mind! Thank you ladies!?

?You are welcome!? They both called out to him as they swam to the mainland, Kei turned herself on her back as she began to back paddle. The sun shone brightly today with no clouds in the sky, but she couldn?t help but look up at the sky. 

Susano-O-Mikoto or Susano for short was the god of the sea and storms. He was an outrageous god with an outrageous temper that got him kicked out of the heavens.  He was a mean spirited god who caused many bad things to happen, storms, hurricanes, the sea was basically a death trap with him around, but when he came to earth, slowly he matured. Susano became the more revered god on earth, slaying the horrible monster Orchi, he made up with his sister the great goddess Ameratsu, and lived in peace calming the sea and sky. 

Although as many of years passed, he became a story to tell children rather than the figure he truthfully was, but that was her job, to make sure that the great god didn?t have a temper tantrum and kill them all. 

??It?s beautiful today?He must be resting?? Kei said, the lack of clouds meant that he was either resting or not bothering this area today.

?He is resting?? Her sister told her before grabbing her shoulders, ?Your bond to him is growing my sweet sister if you can tell that.?

Kei smiled a bit, she didn?t feel anything like that, but the god she worshipped was lazy and moody.  Almost like he was a kid?


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 17, 2014)

*Uchiha Akaya/Forest of Death*

_Speed is the key - Speed Training I_​
"Oi,Oi, you are slow, kick it up a notch."is what Inuzuka Kaito says as he is sitting on a tire tied to the waist of the black-haired lad. Akaya was running with all his might, already panting at the extenuating exercise that his teacher and senpai from the ANBU squad  forced on him during his now third day of training. Akaya is moving all of his body in the moment of the run, his hands swinging forward and backwards as he pulls his upper body in front trying to reach a quicker pace. Bracelet-shaped dumbbells are wrapped around his wrists and ankles giving him an extra weight of twenty kilograms each. Add to it Kaito?s weight and you can imagine what it means to move with thrice your weight slowing you down.

As Akaya hears the orders of his teacher, he starts to use more strength in his legs, fastening his advancement. His body hurts all over due to the effort yet only thing he can do is keep dashing forward. Jumping skillfully, he dodges the giant root of one of the trees growing in the Forest of Death before bouncing and landing only to keep his rush. Seeing that it was not completely possible to continue with his legs only, the Uchiha gets on all fours and starts to pull from the tire with all his might. The power on his four limbs helps him to speed up a little while advancing through the horrid and full obstacles ground of that damned forest, but it isn?t until the boy tripped with a bunch of rocks and fell to the ground that his instructor spoke."Ufufu...that?s not good little cub. We?re still one kilometer from the tower, you have six minutes to go and come back."he said jumping off the tire.

"Wait six min-" "Five"

Resigned, the boy launched himself at full speed through the troublesome path full of trees, bushes and rocks."Six minutes, is he fucking crazy!?"Akaya wondered as he was now doing exactly the same as before. He was moving his legs at full gear dodging branches and things that could make him fall. The pressure his muscles were being under causing some veins to stand out on his skin as he was trying to reach the tower in half the time because clearly he would need the other half to go back. Every moment that passed, his body seemed to slow down but his brain was just sending the order, shouting that his legs should move faster, on the other hand, both his left and right were yelling , screaming at him; if they could talk the only word his legs would be saying would be: STOP!!

Seeing his efforts as futile, he ha sno option but do the same trcik as before and quickly after a small jump forward, the kid began to run on all fours. The race performed by the young Uchiha was amrvelous and terrific, any small animal that were to get across his path would immediately be stomped by the vicious being whose run had nothing to enevy to those cheetah and their marvelous speed. Like a red flash flying through the forest, Akaya finally reached the tower and tocuhed it before propelling himself with a jump and entering back into the forest.

By the time he arrived to the place Kaito was again, all of his muscles were throbbing and swollen due tot he inhuman effort he ha dto do to reach the place in time"Almost fifteen minutes...new punishment, a forty yard marathon"he said and forced akaya to stand before  marking two parts of the plain terrain where they were at."Do it until I tell you, you know the time limit of each run."Inuzuka stated, as Akaya remembered the limit: 4.2 seconds.

_"Fuck"_


----------



## Cjones (Apr 17, 2014)

*Hisashi/Konoha/Konoha M.D*

_Hisashi: Family I_

The hospital that was the leading advancement in medical science and also the film site for the red hot series “Godaime Hospital” was Konoha M.D, the largest hospital in the shinobi world. Which should be of no surprise to anyone, as Konoha had always been the village to establish the greatest of medical ninja from the legendary Tsunade to her apprentices Shizune and Sakura and this generational version of those powerful medical ninjas, Minori Fujibayashi. There was no dying Konoha prowess in the advancement of medicine. 

Inside this massive establishment, the sound of raucous laughter filled the halls. It was pouring out of the Geriatric Unit, the part of the hospital that took care of the elderly sick patients. A great number of senior to octogenarians could be heard laughing up a storm in the unit from the many rooms that lined up and down the hall. 

Once their laughter would calm, nothing but genuine gratitude could be heard coming from the mouths of the older folks to a young boy who happened to brighten their days. 

“You’re such a considerate young man, I hope to see you again soon.” Said one

“As long as you’re here I’ll always visit, but let’s hope that’s not too much longer okay Mr. Yamato?” 

“You know how to cheer an old lady up young man.” Complimented another

“What can I say? I have an ability with the ladies Ms. Fuji.” 

“Ah, you remind me so much of my grandson, smartass mouth and all.” Was another compliment, kind of? 

“Get better and live long Mr. Nozomi, you old bastard.” He grumbled. 

With the closing of one door and the opening of another there was nothing, but the sound of laughter and the eventual show of appreciation of the elder people to the younger man who made sure to visit each and every one room without missing a beat. A young girl, a trainee, around the same age as the young boy was giving her own appreciation at what she was seeing. As the young man seemed to fill their side of the hospital with renewed laugh. 

“Who is that kind boy?” The young girl questioned.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Ran Haruno 



“You must be new?” A soft male’s voice spoke out to her upon entering the unit. A young man, no earlier than his twenties, he was one of the higher ranking staff in the hospital.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Yori



“Y-yes, I’m just uh-um, helping out part time from the Haruno Academy. I’m Ran, Ran Haruno.” 

“No need to be so nervous, I’m Yori, one of the head nurses.” He shook her hand as with a beaming smile as he introduced himself. 

“So…who is that boy?” She asked with wonder.

“That’s Minori-sama’s nephew, Hisashi-kun. He helps out around here when he can and the old people love’em. Whenever he comes around you here nothing, but-“ 

“Hahahahahaha!” 

“That. They love the kid. Which reminds me.” Yori made his way down the hall as the forgotten thought reentered his mind. “Hisashi-kun, hey!” 

“What’s up Yori?” He yelled from behind the door. 

“Minori-sama said to meet her at the front of the hospital! It’s about time to head home!” He yelled.

“I gotcha, I’ll be finished up in a bit.” 

Elsewhere…

*Spoiler*: __ 



Azumo Hyuga



"That's exactly what happened. I feel that after all these years of keeping that side of me locked up...it's slowly coming back stronger than ever". A fairly young woman, with olive green hair, walked out of Konoha’s hospital, down the steps, crossed the bridge, and then made a right all the while talking to the head of the hospital herself...Minori Fujibayashi. The legendary kunochi nodded her head as she listened intently to what her companion, Azumo Hyuga, was telling her.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Minori Fujibayashi  



"Something must have triggered the side of you. When you fought those two bandits did anything happen? Like blood getting on your close or something?" Minori questioned as she steadily walked down the streets of Konoha toward her home. Azumo eyes lowed as he began to think hard about her question. Did anything like that happen? 

" To be completely honest I can’t really recall much except for the sudden urge of spilling blood, everything after that was hazy. I can’t really say Minori. I-I can't really remember anything after that strong surge of emotion I felt when the fighting began".

Minori didn't stare directly at her, but she listened to every word Azumo had to say. Ever since Minori could remember Azumo had always been somewhat of a troubled child. This Hyuga was unlike any of the others. She didn't know what kind of life she had, but it must have been a pretty hellish one for Azumo to have such a dark personality, so dark it is that she’s even considered an outsider among the branch family of the clan let alone the head family. Azumo was Minori's very first patient and it took years of therapy and some rehabilitation to her to where she is now, but for it to suddenly come back...would case some problems.

"Though enough about that" She spoke up bringing Minori out of her daze. “Have I mentioned that as time goes and the more battle hardened you get, the sexier you seem to be…?” Azumo exclaimed grabbing onto Minori and getting a little too close for comfort.

"Azumo...either get off of my like that...or I hurt you" Minori threatened as Azumo released her from their very close 'Hug'. 

Azumo gave a seductive wink before the two of them went their separate ways at the entrance to the hospital. At the foot of the steps sat her nephew, who seemed to be talking to the part timer they had received from the academy. Normally she wouldn't interrupt, but the sun was setting and it was about time for them to head home.

“Hisashi.” She called out to him. Upon hearing his name he quickly said his good byes and made his way to his aunt side before they began their walk home. ​


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 18, 2014)

*Uchiha Akaya/Forest of Death*

_Speed is the key - Speed Training II_​
Stop, stop, stop!!! was what his throbbing head was shouting in his insides as he started with the twentieth lap. From left to right Akaya was running with all his might, the tire formerly tied to his waist was lying meters away from him but the dumbbells were still on his body adding the extra weight. Suddenly he stopped in the middle of the area destined for the forty yard rush and began to shadow box at full speed, the idea was to throw five hits in a second but the things on his wrists just wouldn?t allow him. "Keep running, you only managed three!" Kaito?s voice was heard and he instantly began to move his lower limbs again. As he moved he could feel how the oxygen in his lungs was disappearing rapidly and he had to take a deep breath while in movement.

One, two, three. By now he had lost the times he has gone from right to left and from left to right. He stops for who-knows-what time and begins to throw punches into the air. Jab, straight, left hook, right uppercut"Just four, keep going! Since you are improving a little, the idea are seven now"the owner of the sleeping brown dog-wolf hybrid said as the Uchiha lad ran, next thing Akaya saw was the ground."Man, you are weak! Fine, ten minutes and we go onto another exercise!"
------------------------------------------------------
*Crack!!
Crack!
Crack! Crack! Crack! Crack! Crack!*

The sound of rocks crashing and turning pretty much into dust. Standing in front of one of those giant trees,  Uchiha Akaya is moving his body as fast as possible, swinging his head to the right and then to the left, he dodges two brick sized rocks launched at him by Kaito. Jumping up and then ducking before having to throw himself at the ground and roll to his left he averts any damage "Oi, oi, oi. You dodge them wonderfully but the idea is also to catch them you know?! It?s your reaction time what we?re testing here!"the inuzuka yells throwing three consecutive rocks that Akaya avoids by tilting his body as if to pass through a narrow place. Speeding up the interval between the projectiles, Kaito starts to launch combinations of two three and four attacks.

Rising his arms, the black-haired teenager averts them from getting hit and jumps to dodge one aimed at his legs though he wasn?t able to see the fourth rock that hit his stomach. Akaya falls to the ground touching his gut and tries to catch some air."Told you, didn?t I? If you can?t dodge them you stop them, little cub!"the jounin said, hurling another pair towards the guy on the ground what forced the Uchiha to use his hands and rocket himself to the sky where he had to spin in order to escape from another hit. Landing he rolls to his left before standing up awaiting more projectiles.

"I?ll step up my game, kid. Try to catch as many as you can and don?t die, okay?"the Inuzuka announces and hurled one as if it were a football. Akaya barely managed to move his head, ending up with a bleeding scratch. Showing a fierce stare, he prepares all of his senses knowing that Kaito would get serious. Like bullets shot from a gun, those rocks began to fly at an ominous speed. Widening his eyes, Akaya jumps dodging the attack and in mid air extends his hand trying to prevent the next one to land on him but for his luck or misfortune, the fingers of his left hand only managed to touch the stone before getting damaged although causing a trajectory deviation.

Falling to the ground, the kid flexes his torso to his left and then to his right dodging two more but once he straightened, two stones hit him. His gut and right leg were in pain as he was kneeling on the ground. Two consecutive strikes were enough to floor him."That?s why I told you. You have to react quickly, other way you will end in the hospital again."the trainer stated with a bored expression and launched a new one at the boy who performed a frog like leap backwards before standing properly.

Akaya?s body was completely worn out but he set his goal, catching at least one before today?s training was over. Repeating the practice just like before, he began by avoiding the first few projectiles with a lot of effort; his senses at its peak as he knew that a hit to the head could actually leave him in a serious condition. Four, five, six rocks were dodged by him although he already had many scratches on his arms and face. Jumping two meters in the air he dodges one of the rocks and suddenly, almost instinctively, his right hand stretches and catches the rock going for his left shoulder. A smile appears in his face since he has accomplished his short term goal but then, in thhe moment he landed, his animalistic eyes caught a glimpse of a stone flying at full speed towards his face. The "weapon" reflected in his pupils as he waited for it to arrive.

*Bam!* 

The sound of the rock colliding with his skin struck the place and his body was sent flying two meters back before he would fall to the ground facing upwards. As the Inuzuka and the dog, Kinta, approached him a smile crossed the face of the ANBU."Heheh, this rascal..."he said staring at the unconscious Akaya who had an arrogant smirk decorating his face while his damaged left hand was holding the last stone he threw, and a trail of blood was coming from his nose.

After this Uchiha Akaya went through the same training for four days straight.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Apr 18, 2014)

*Zansatsu|Genin|Sunagakure*

*[Sunagakure]​*​
[The Devil in the Details IV, Of Wolf and Man]​
"Hm, hm, hm, hm, hm, hm" Satoshi draws a shallow grin at that comment. Children aught speak with less inclination than adults and pace their words with stutters and mislead youthful vigilance was it.  "One has to be innocent before they can be children. From the moment a child takes that first step of a thousand into the unhallowed halls of a Ninja Training Academy their innocence is forever lost. Like hands that can never be cleaned after a life has been taken, you are indeed right in that aspect. A taint that follows for all time. Even death doesn't wash away the sins of blood." Is added, if they were going to speak on the subject, they might as well speak truthfully. 

It was then that Ivery decided to take Satoshi up on that hand shake and the two wrapped hand into one another. Its been said that one could tell the what story the other person had by simply shaking hands with them. And it was likely very true in most cases.

Ivery here had a very firm shake, one of a man, not a child, that had taken his fair share of lives and probably lived through his fair share of pain and anguish. Satoshi could in ways relate but unlike his new 'pal' here Satoshi had a very soft hand shake one of a meek person. One that may be misjudged as a lover not a fighter.  A person that would rather sit the conflict out. And that was very much true. Satoshi used misdirection and puppets to do his fighting, physicality was no strong suit of his. Which sat fine with the boy. Why expend yourself when a well timed poison can end it all in a moment?

Satoshi then took the next words in with a slow, methodical breath. This Ivery was in the least very well read as he was first to actually realize what Zansatsu meant. A mantel that was driven with railroad spikes across Satoshi's young shoulders. An act bread from vengeance twisted into a punishment that the boy would have to carry for the rest of his years be they long or short. Something that would forever label him as a monster in the halls of Suna's Ninja Academy.  

Satoshi then looks at the boy that stood before him, it seemed that he was one of those types. Level, what is this talk of level? In the ninja world it didn't matter about something as trivial as level. Like the old adage there is always a bigger fish the same  too be applied to skilled. There is always someone better or on a higher level.  "Hm, hm, hm, hm, hm, hm" again Satoshi has a bit of a chuckle,  "Am I ... on your level?" is asked with a short and deliberate pause.  "Strength and skill are but two menial aspects of life as a Ninja. Even the greatest skill can be overturn by luck or well thought out strategy. What matters in the end isn't how good someone is, but the message sent by your life." Satoshi states, and it isn't you that write the message of your life, its those you touch be it in a meaningful way. Or scarring way. 

 "Yes, I've too had impressions Mr. Ivery. Thoughts on you, vibes of a killer that by you own admitting wishes not to cope with the burden of friendship. Yet very strangely has sought out at least some as they call him Ross. So, do I believe that I'm on your level?" Satoshi asks,  "I believe there are three types of people. Ones that fade into history that naught have anything to keep them afloat. Those that live in fame for the deeds they've done for others... and lastly there are the people that go down in the annals of infamy for the atrocities  society claims they've done." Satoshi drops the fake smile and looks to Ivery.

"So the real question is, what kind of people are we?"

Satoshi's grip tightens on the strap that held Doru on his back ready to unleash the puppet at a drop of a hat. Killers were like this, they were drawn to one another. Sometimes they become allies. Sometimes they kill one another. But before this could escalate a new challenger approached. A white eyed Hyuuga. 


And boy was he a talker. Full of bravado and 

*sniff, sniff*

Yup, bullshit. 

Very much so and as the boy that said he was the white eyed monster of Konoha spoke Satoshi mentally broke him down a peg or two. 

_1: Well, if he was a Chuunin, why announce yourself as one? it didn't make a lick of sense. Most Chuunin carried themselves like one and not like this over inflated ass hat. 
2: If he were a ninja of that Rank he'd either be a squad leader which is a strike out as he has no Genin with him. Or he was an Academy Teacher which was also a bust as if that were true with these Exams so close. He'd be back in Konoha preparing for all the influx of outside nations flooding their Village. So bust there too.
3: Three if he was indeed a Chuunin and still here alone, that meant he was a very poor Chuunin that couldn't be arsed to be looked for much less expected to do anything. Which meant that they wanted nothing of his training. _

Satoshi rolled the thoughts over and over in his head and wondered if he should enter asshole mode. But then a devious idea struck the boy. A Wonderfully, Awful idea and his inner avatar grew a very wicked and vile grin 



*[Asshole Mode Initiated]​*
Satoshi turns his attention back to Ivery and he thumbs over to Konoha's White Eyed Monster.  "Hey, Ross. You asked me if I was on your level, right? Well.. First to beat Mr. Chuunin and Konoha's White Eyed Monster's ass is on the higher level." is offered up. Hell even if they beat him to death, training for a Ninja was *so* dangerous. Right???~


----------



## Sumon (Apr 18, 2014)

*Shinomori Aoshi*

Aoshi, with the chest on his shoulder, took a slight look at Shurui to see if she was for real, if she had just really apologized for absolutely nothing once again. In calm tone, he opened his mouth to lecture Shurui:

“Shit, girl, drop this stupid act. You’re what, 13, 14 now? Doing missions with someone you see for the first time? It’s time to open your eyes and man up. People die every day and you are apologizing for scratches that hadn’t been inflicted by you. It’s my own fault my hands are weak, skin has to be thick to withstand any kind of wire rubbing against it. Instead of wasting energy on saying sorry, do something meaningful. It might cost you your life sooner rather than later if you won’t change your attitude...”

The boy started walking towards Sunagakure at casual pace as soon as he had finished talking, changing placement of the heavy chest from one shoulder to another every few minutes to lessen the pain on his collarbones. The snow had already melted and oasis was covered in sand as usual.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Apr 18, 2014)

*Shiryu*

Shiryu breathed a sigh of relief when Ivery could follow the crude diagram he had made. Most of it was recalled from the training he had received only a few weeks prior, but he was glad in that moment that the sensei ANBU was good at teaching. Shiryu wasn't sure what would have happened to himself and Ivery in that situation if he did not properly grasp the concept of the operation. Despite the confirmation that Ivery was onboard with what was happening, Shiryu was still glad that the ANBU was not there to critique his explanation. Trying to impress the stoic covert ops ninja had been exhausting in and of itself.



			
				Ivery said:
			
		

> "You seemed scared. You're doing fine. Don't worry about this thing right here." He point at the band hiding his dojutsu.
> 
> "It's an eye. It's just a bit more perspective. Count your stars that I'm not using against you. If not it might be something both of us might regret."



Shiryu held up his open palms in an appeasing manner: "Trust me, I believe you. I have no idea what that eye is, but it looks dangerous. I hope you only ever have to use it on the bad guys."

In truth, Shiryu wasn't sure he even wanted to know what that eye did. He was well aware of all the horrific things that ninja did to their bodies in order to give them an edge in combat. These days and even in the past, nothing seemed to be off limits. It made him consider the lack of experience Ivery showed with the radio equipment. Such devices and their usage was relatively common in Amegakure, but life in other villages must surely be different. Shiryu had no doubt however that whatever prowess those foreign villages lacked in technology, they probably more than made up for it in exotic and outlandish ninjutsu.



			
				Ivery said:
			
		

> "So, what next? Commander"



"I'm just, Shiryu", he replied. "I'm no more than your team-mate. The only 'commander' here is 'Crow', and he is still up at the listening station. Speaking of which..." Shiryu reached into his satchel and produced a radio communication set which Ivery could attach to his clothing.

"Sorry it's not a fancy model, this is all I could requisition as a genin. Put this end in your ear and attach this end to your clothing somewhere near your mouth. Then we can all be in radio contact with each other. The channel should be set up already." Shiryu handed Ivery the device, indicating the relative ends and giving a basic demo of how the clips worked. He was in the midst of generating a few pilot signals to confirm that Ivery's unit was working when both of their speakers sputtered to life.

"Co-.... watch. --... ed"

"Say again Crow? Please repeat. Over." Shiryu responded, risking to stand up a little higher from their hiding place in order to get better reception.

"Come in Overwatch. Do you read? Over."

"We hear you crow. Over", Shiryu replied with some relief in his voice.

"The 'Gull' has locked onto the coordinates but there are two sources: a primary transmitter and a secondary, lower powered transmitter. Crow will proceed to primary transmitter location. Overwatch will proceed to secondary transmitter location at position zero...nine... one... zero. Be advised, this jamming configuration was probably designed to split up any investigating shinobi team. Be careful. Asset 'Gull' will withdraw and relay the situation to homebase. Overwatch will neutralize secondary transmitter with extreme prejudice. Adopt radio silence from now on until alerted otherwise by Crow. Over and out." The radio link went quiet.

_Man, radio silence right after I had given Ivery the headset. At least he heard the instructions first hand this time..._

"Looks like the wait is over", Shiryu said as he began hurriedly packing up the radio equipment and deconstructing the antenna. "If I remember the map correctly, that position is a narrow ravine about 300 meters south of here..." Shiryu only recalled that because it was the only interesting feature about this land other than the mountain where the listening station was hidden. The ravine in question was a narrow slit, carved out by a river which ran into the sea. It was so narrow and deep that it looked like a massive sword had cleaved the plateau there.

***​
The route to the ravine had been another unforgiving slog through the rain. After a cautious period of stalking and sneaking, Ivery and Shiryu now found themselves lying on their bellies at the edge of the gorge. Rain pelted them from above while they peered down into the gloom of the ravine.

"I don't see any antennas. They must have used kawarimi to disguise it somehow", he whispered to Ivery. With Shiryu's perception, all he could make out was an unusual patch of rock on the opposite, cliff-like ravine wall. "Do you see anything?" He whispered.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Apr 18, 2014)

*Ren Houki*
KONOHA TRAINING GROUNDS, SPEED TRAINING

__________​
"Finished." Ren muttered, tying down the final knot and attaching the wire to a kunai he planted into the dirt. The training fields were empty this day, as it usually was at the crack off morning. There was still a trace of frostiness in the air, and the sky had only just begun to turn a shade of indigo as the sun begun to radiate. Most people would have still been asleep at this time ? he would have still been asleep at this time, usually, but after waking up, Ren's fatigued body was bustling with energy and a burning anger which desired him to put that energy to use in training. What had happened in that dream was unforgivable humiliation, and he'd make sure that it would never happen again.

The shinobi took out a shuriken from his pouch, turning sixty degrees on the spot to face a bush. "First round." He stated, then sliced the shuriken through the air towards the shrubs. A faint snapping sound was heard as the projectile cut through a ninja wire, followed by a series of leaves crunching and flying out of the bush, a flurry of dark shapes subsequent to them. Ren reacted immediately, kunai suddenly in hand. His arm a blur of motion, he moved to intercept, sparks and deflected projectiles scattering as the Houki parried each one, save but a single shuriken which flew by him...

Another ninja wire snapped, and another round of weapons flew towards him. He spun around a hundred and eighty degrees, catching these with equal accuracy as before, though slightly more pressured due to having had to turn to greet the assault. Hooking the end of his kunai through the hole of one of the shuriken, Ren spun around, until his arm would be in line with another one of the traps he had set in one of the trees and threw the shuriken off. "Third round." He breathed, as another shuriken stream met him, but this time from above, diagonal to his spot. He brought his arm to meet these, too, but a few bypassed his defense, shredding into his shirt and drawing blood. The Houki winced slightly from the pain, but continued and threw his kunai in the area adjacent to where he stood, quickly replacing his thrown weapon with his tantō. "Round four." Ren said to himself, a bead of sweat glistening.

This time, a puffing sound emitted from the trees and, a second later, a barrage of weapons came, almost twice the amount as the previous round. Ren braced himself, his tantō twirling into a reverse horizontal grip within his hand while his stance also fell slightly. The shinobi entered a furious and rapid sequence of sword-strokes, quickly deflecting shuriken by shuriken. However, under the sheer speed of the attack, Ren's defensive counter-assault soon crumbled, the missing of a single stroke throwing off his rhythm and stringing into a series of errors as the amount of shurikens that made it past his parrying soon increased, mercilessly shredding away at his arms and, for a few, his legs. "Shit." He muttered, feeling his legs buckle slightly. Before he collapsed, Ren quickly body flickered backwards to retreat, as the final shurikens planted in the now empty, bloodstained ground. Catching his legs on a stray pebble, the Houki lost his balance as he landed back on the ground, tumbling ungracefully rather than having the poised landing he had originally intended, crashing painfully into the tree behind him?though, his landing was cushioned somewhat by his bag.

_"Barely four rounds and I'm already out?"_ He reflected, staring at the circle of metal which now trailed erratically around his spot. Taking out a fresh, long-sleeved, shirt and a medical kit, the Houki gave a sigh. "Damn, I got owned."


----------



## Laix (Apr 18, 2014)

_Edie Nakano_
TRAINING ARC LIQUID TIME VII
*MEAN *KUNOICHI​ Rudely, Shinkō the Man-Stealer invaded her personal space and leaned in to her neck. Edie was half expecting her to go super-lesbian and start licking her from lips to breast. Her breath was cold and crisp, sending sharp tingles through her spine.

"Surprise bitch," She whispered with a sneer. "I bet you thought you'd seen the last of me."

If Kirisaki was a betting woman she'd be one stone-cold wealthy hag right now. Edie didn't assume the soup-spilling, water-throwing, sharp-tongued _bitch of Konoha_ would make a reappearance after that restaurant incident. She thought the girl knew better than to show her face around here again, especially at her own damn _school_.

Eyes wide open with cartoon comedy anger and her mouth tight shut, the self-proclaimed Queen B of Haruno Sakura Academy glared at the blonde who went from whisper-death-on-your-neck to butter-wouldn't-melt in a heartbeat.

"So senpai, where are you taking me first?" Kirisaki smiled cheerfully, as if the last five seconds never happened.

Edie gave her shoulder a flick and swayed past Shinkō, barging her so hard the skinny girl almost fell on the floor. However as she barged her, Nakano had a little message for her.

"In this whole, wide, wicked world full of monsters straight from your nightmares... the only thing you have to be afraid of is _me._"

She then flashed an equally fake smile before leading the way down a blue corridor. 

The sign above the arch read _'Training Gym'_. Edie definitely had a hidden agenda.
​


----------



## Sumon (Apr 18, 2014)

*Shinomori Aoshi, LT*
_Arc: The Hunt
Part 5: Mikimachi Misao_

After 10 minutes of tireless running, Aoshi stopped in a shadow of a huge tree. He put the blonde girl that he was carrying on his shoulder the whole time under the tree in sitting motion, and looked at her. She did the same thing with her big blue eyes – looked at Aoshi as well, whose right side of face was all bloody from the wound inflicted by Uragari. They made eye contact, but didn’t say a word to each other. So Aoshi just turned around and was ready to go on his way, lick his wounds for starters. He had saved the girl and that was just about it, he didn’t plan on hanging out with her any longer. He thought people of Land of Fire would take care of this innocent human being. But as soon as he took the first step away from her, he felt something warm on his right cold calf. So warm that it was almost burning. And Aoshi has never felt anything warm. Almost 16 years of his life all he could feel was cold, cold like ice, except now. He turned his head around, looking down at the girl, and saw her tiny hand on his leg. 

“Are you Jesus, mister?” The girl said in a very soft and sweet tone. “My momma used to tell me that only Jesus Christ can save people from pain.” She referred to the fact that Aoshi had saved her.

Surprised to be called Jesus, and even more surprised to see this small individual talking so confident, Aoshi replied, just to be interrupted seconds later: “Girl, th...”

“Misao.” She said confidently, still sitting in the same place.

“Th...”

“Mikimachi Misao.”

“There is no Jesus, Misao. Do you think if he was, there would be pain in the first place?” Aoshi continued the discussion with the 5 year old in a very calm manner despite getting interrupted twice in a row.

“I don’t know, mister. But you came to my aid and saved me.” She smiled and stood up.

“...”

“Don’t leave me, mister.” Happiness blended into sadness for Misao, who didn’t want to be left alone in the woods. She literally hugged Aoshi’s right leg tightly, not letting go of it.

“Why do you want to go with me, Misao? I’m a cold-hearted criminal, hated by absolutely everyone. You’d find no peace if you went with me. It would be a constant struggle for survival.” Aoshi tried to talk the girl out of it, being honest about his true self. The young man knew that after today’s turn of events, there was no way for him to get back to his village. He will probably be proclaimed a ruthless criminal by the end of the day. He knew how politics worked in both White and Black sides. But despite the brutal honesty, the girl still didn’t lose interest in traveling with Aoshi.

“Because I like you.” Misao gave a simple answer, and they both walked slowly side by side into the horizon.


----------



## Bringer (Apr 18, 2014)

*Shurui Yamanaka*

To her surprise the boy actually had a long reply. Usually he'd answer using small words and short replies, but this time it was actually a full sentence. This unexpected reply caused a small gasp to escape from her mouth as the boy ranted about her. Unlike the time she met with Satoshi, where he seemingly picked his words carefully, this guy was direct and blunt. 

She wanted to reply, to counter what he said. She wanted to say it was her plans fault, not the fact his hands were weak. However then he said it. Do something meaningful... But what could she do? How could she aid Aoshi when it came to helping him bring the chest back to Sunagakure. Shurui didn't want to be useless, she didn't want to be a burden, and she didn't want to disappoint her teammate.

How others perceived her intoxicated her mind. _"I must help Aoshi... "_ Suddenly a idea formed. She may not be able to help him lift the chest due to her pitiful strength, but she could make it easier on him to do so.  "A-Aoshi I have an idea. I'll use the transformation technique to become rope. You then can tie me to the chest, and drag it back to the village." What the kunoichi didn't say is that doing this would cause her lots of stress, as she would have to remain concentrated as he pulled her from one end, and the chest weight down her other end. "Transform!"

The girl became a long inanimate piece of rope. She'd be willing to go through harm if it meant she could be helpful.


----------



## Sumon (Apr 18, 2014)

*Shinomori Aoshi*

Out of nowhere, Shurui proposed an idea, which left Aoshi speechless for a moment. To transform herself into a rope and be used to drag the heavy chest... That certainly took some balls. And even though Aoshi didn’t really mind carrying the chest on his shoulders, he decided to roll with Shurui’s idea regardless.

The young man dropped the chest on sandy ground and caught the Shurui rope in air. He crouched to the chest’s handle and tied to it the only knot he knew – Timber Hitch knot. It was an extremely secure knot that could be tied and untied with ease, and could be used in variety of situations. There were no loops in the knot and it held the handle very tightly. The knot also didn’t require twisting the rope a lot, so that was good for Shurui in case she felt something specific being tied to the chest.

The other end of the rope Aoshi wrapped around his own hand a couple of times to get a better grip, and pulled the rope over his right shoulder with both his hands while walking towards Sunagakure, dragging the chest through warm desert sand with ease. People that Aoshi passed by looked down on him, thinking what a weak ninja he was wearing Fuzengakure’s forehead protector and still not being able to carry the chest on his own. But little did they know that the chest was heavy like hell. And Aoshi didn’t really care about the looks people gave him. He only cared about not squeezing Shurui’s head too much in case her head was somewhere where he held the rope.

While dragging the chest, Aoshi didn’t tire a single bit, but wasn’t against resting if Shurui got tired or was in too much pain. He didn’t want his teammate to get seriously hurt in such comical way.


----------



## Vergil (Apr 18, 2014)

Chaos Theory said:


> *[Sunagakure]​*​
> [The Devil in the Details IV, Of Wolf and Man]​
> 
> Satoshi's grip tightens on the strap that held Doru on his back ready to unleash the puppet at a drop of a hat. Killers were like this, they were drawn to one another. Sometimes they become allies. Sometimes they kill one another. But before this could escalate a new challenger approached. A white eyed Hyuuga.
> ...




"Whoa whoa guys, now before you go all Gangs of Suna on me, as a Chuunin I have to say that violence is not the best answer to everything. I mean talking is good too. After all, you kids are genin, you know how much trouble I'd get if I put you guys into hospital?"

Dante shrugged his shoulders and remained calm, if he got into a fight then so be it, though without being pissed drunk it just seemed wrong.

"Fight, fight, fight - that's all you guys seem to do. I propose a different type of contest. Drink! I found this very nice place, got the girls now I need to find a few folk that provide that ...um...X-factor....the ones that make the night a truly memorable one! But shit, if you want to feel all masculine and beat the shit out of me, that's fine. I'm not gonna fight back. As a chuunin I have to show some responsibility after all."

The last statement was totally contradicted by the one that preceded it, but logic was never his strong suit. Still, he spread his arms out and was ready to accept a punch from this fight club fanatic. He could take a hit - he'd been in enough bar room brawls to take a chair to the face or a bottle to the head. There were still a few people around as the sun was beginning to set.


----------



## Chronos (Apr 18, 2014)

*[Ivery, Rosuto l Sunagakure]*

"As if even madness can be wagered in scales of words...!" 

He was about to strike, but not after a voice, vibrant and blooming with some enigmatic odor rose to his nose. Turning to the side he witnessed a symbol that didn't quite sit well with him. Scanning the man, he noted several things. Firstly, he proclaimed to be Chuunin, although not portraying himself to be one, secondly he was wobbly and drunken to the bone. Thirdly, he was suggested that he'd beat him to a blood pulp. There were some things that he couldn't do, and face someone from Konoha was one of them. Not at this particular moment, although he right eyes swirled with the desire of battle. This was literally not the time, place or person he should face. A shrug escaped him directed towards the young Suna Genin he was previously speaking with. What a bother, something about meeting another soul with the same aura as him build his inner murderer. 

He continued to speak his babble to the two, something about X-factor or whatever that was. Was he gone that long. Peering into this man, he spoke to the white haired, glaring jade eyes child next to him. His hand leisurely placed on the side of his body while he hadn't removed his gaze from him. 

"Hmm..."

Pulling out a coin from his pocket he witnessed it's golden gleams. Coursing it between the knuckles of fingers. Unwavering his stare was, but there was something he needed to prove at least. Some interesting figures have been demonstrating their true colors as of late. He never spoke a word of what he had done, yet he was read as clearly if not better than a book. Narrowing his gazed, one intoxicated in some mental pattern of thought, convoluted with a maddening sense of exclusionary mild hysteria. Still eyes locked on this man's eyes. How far has he immersed himself in closet madness?

"Heads or Tails?"

He ushered a question towards Zansatsu, while flicking the edge of the coin once it reached his thumb. A question, no, he knew he was being manipulated. But there's something that needed to be answered. Whether he really was at his 'level'. And so as the coin twirled on the air, he awaited the answer... of who would strike first.  


-------

*Ivery, Rosuto l LT*

He followed behind not mattering what had occurred, after he was handed one of this machines that radio'd him directly to 'Crow' he seemed to have a vague understanding of the situation. Still he thought the ANBU were a tad too precise with their movements. But this was Rosuto's own desire to go... _WILD_ Something that has been slowly immersing in his being, but he has held back for quite sometime. Yet, this mattered little, he needed to compose himself a bit. And focused, as the two, in prone, were crawling over the darkened muddy forest, he exposed his eyes once more. Unfortunately this wasn't a Byakugan and with only two Tomoe it was remotely difficult to sense anybody from a considerable distance. And so he replied with a simple "No. Sorry." 

Upon following the young Shiryu, he kept in check that the map was still safe around his waits and that the radio hasn't been exposed to some liquid that might have damaged it. Still the signal jamming signal must be around the area. A col sweat began to cross his forehead, hid a midst the raindrops and mud that had made it's way to his face. Some of this jobs were unreal, and if they managed to take this one down they would be once step closer to their directive. But a question came to mind, usually they form a team of three or four ninja. He wondered why their team was so small. Maybe the ANBU actually did have some sort of trust for this boy. If so, it was amazing to believe it so. 

Looking forward as to try and see what's at the distance he told. "Hold up. I think I see something. Several meter up north."


----------



## LunarCoast (Apr 18, 2014)

*The first step, is the easiest? II*​
Travelling through Kumo was a less than easy walk, the scars from long before his time still scorched the land and some of the buildings still lay in ruin. He still wondered if the ninja war from long past. He always wondered what jutsu caused such a blast radius and who had performed it, such a power he doubted even the Kage's possessed. Perhaps he'd known more, if he paid attention in class?

Speaking of class, he soon reached the courtyard of the academy and hoped this would be the last time, the sunlight brimming just above the structure. He shrugs his shoulder causing April to let go and flew up silently to the nearest perch she could find, while Hatori steps up the first stair and finally onto the wooden flooring. "It seems pretty quiet for graduation, good."

He pushed aside the door in front of him leading into the foyer, and is promptly surprised by what he came to witness. Stood a Shinobi dressed in clothing and fabrics as black as the night, before he is able to get a proper look they promptly disappear at the sound of the door closing shut behind him in a puff of white smoke. Without warning an odd feeling compelled him to turn his head in an almost instinctive fashion briefly catching the blur of black as they passed by, muttering to himself "That's not suspicious at all."

From behind the desk the secretary raised her voice to hail him, "Akarusa, Hatori right?". He turns his gaze back to her his once confident thoughts of just walking in and out without a hitch being plagued by both curiosity and suspicious thoughts. _"Something is either very wrong or..."_ She waves at him and he quickly snaps out of it and moved towards the desk looking over his shoulder once to double check the figure was gone.

He reaches the desk and looks down at his record on the table only making him feel more uncomfortable, for once in his life he was nervous. He looks back up at her making eye contact and simply nods, not able to find his courage to speak his words.

As she briefly double checks the photograph against his face she then speaks up, "I am surprised you made it through honestly, you failed all the written papers and the teachers didn't speak particularly fondly of you."

He finally manages to speak the words but in highly distressed and annoyed tone, "Is that so?"

She pulled up a small package and pushes it across the table to him along with a enclosed letter, "Yes it is so I just wanted to ask how you did it, graduating I mean."

He becomes slightly more comfortable, now understanding that she wasn't quite trying to humiliate him but was rather curious. Which was fair, everything she said was the truth and she wasn't speaking through a flower which he admired.

"I duelled Sensei Rie, Matsumoto in the Kenjutsu dojo he beat me but it was close enough to impress. Since the Raikage promotes Kenjutsu I suppose it was enough, granted some of the students provided me with no challenge in that class."

"Well then..."She begins, continuing as he takes a firm hold on the package before opening it and finding a collection of Kunai, Shuriken, as well as his headband. 
"Congratulations I suppose, oh and of course from now on your expected to finance your own equipment."

"Of course..."He mutters tying the headband around his neck for now and leaving it draped moving onto the letter before his eyes widen in surprise.

"Wait hang on?! I was led to believe we worked in teams while a Genin, not alone! What the hell is this?"He asks looking at the secretary in anguish feeling deceived.

She nods and appears slightly depressed, "I had a similar reaction from some of the other students. It's not a question I can fully explain, I am not a kage after all but from now on you work alone unless a mission requires you to work with a partner, often those of higher rank. Of course considering your family I would have thought this might be appropriate."

"My... what? What about my family?"He asks changing topics entirely his concern from earlier when he set eyes on the Shinobi. He was sure of himself now, something was up the fact she already had his profile on the desk when he arrived.

"Well it's that the village is concerned, your father has not shown his face in two years and many of its elite members have yet to report in long overdue missions, most Shinobi are anxious working with your clan as a result." He bows his head respectfully, "Thank you but I must leave... now."

Hatori rushes through the door barging it open and almost knocking it off the hinges before he reached the gate he stops. Something was amiss. He felt another sensation this time from his shoulder and looks to realise April wasn't there. She would normally be on his shoulder before he even knew it himself, but this time.... she wasn't? In a blind mixture of confusion and worry he looks around from where he was stood calling out her name desperately. 

"April?! April damnit this is not the time for your games!" 

Then he remembers where she had perched and rushed to it, skidding to a halt along the muddy ground losing his footing for a brief moment only to be saved by the redwood post that helped support the rooftop of the academy main building and felt the coldness of steel in his shoulder as he barged into it. Stepping back he sees a partly bent kunai used to sign post a piece of parchment, and it reads in clear lettering.

_"Hanshi, 15 minutes."_

He rips the parchment from the post, _"If this was some kind of sick twisted joke it isn't funny."_ He thinks to himself forcing the Kunai out, rushing towards the Hanshi building. To lay a figure on April was unacceptable, and was known to annoy him, few people he'd even let close to the owl but to outright owl nap here was.... was... he couldn't even quite think of a word within his fairly limited vocabulary. All he knew was whoever did this best have a good reason or be ready for a fight. He no longer had time to think, and keeping cool headed in this situation was impossible.

So much for a stress free day, and the possibility of meeting new comrades.


----------



## Laix (Apr 18, 2014)

_Lyra Murasaki_
INTRODUCTION ARC
_Home?
_The  red-headed boy who couldn't be older than twelve walked just a foot  ahead of Lyra and Sera. In each of his hands were the younger children,  their smaller hands clutching his hands for safety as they suckled  nervously on their thumbs and pointed at all the wonderful things for  sale at Nijiya. She was in admiration at the relationship he had with  these younger children. He's clearly been protecting them for a while  now and they trust him like a brother or even a father. Presumably only a  year or two younger than Sera, she felt like he was the only one of the three she could speak too without having to patronize in a child-like voice.

Murasaki sped up to him and gave him a light tap on the shoulder, grabbing his attention. Smiling, she asked her first question.

"So, whats your name?" 

The  boy hesitated at first but eventually disclosed his name. Lyra found it  perfectly understandable. She went a long time without telling anyone  who asked her her name as instructed by Mother.

"Ryosuke, but you can call me Ryo," he answered nonchalantly. "Whats yours?"

She'd almost forgotten to say her own!

"Oh! Right erm... I'm Lyra, Lyra Murasaki. What about the little ones?"

Ryo  kneeled down to the little ones and whispered something to them. The  girl then turned to face Lyra nervously. He had to give her some  encouragement before the shy cutie would speak.

"Ano... My name is... My name is Mikuru! Its nice to meet you Lady..."  Her hands fidgeted and her big blue eyes struggled to make eye contact.  Lyra found her beyond adorable. The thought of this poor, innocent girl  fending for herself on the streets made her heart sink.

The  other boy was a lot braver. He stood forward with his little hands  balled into fists holding his hips like a superhero shining in the  spotlight. 

"My name's super-Shojiro and its a super-pleasure to meet you!" 

"Nice, remember your manners!"  Ryosuke pet the kids on the head who giggled with delight. He was a  natural with them. Lyra begun to wonder if they were related somehow  despite their differences in appearance.

The even bigger question  was how these three had gone without a home for so long? Surely nobody  can be this heartless. She can't be the only good soul in the Black.
​




​


----------



## Laix (Apr 18, 2014)

_Edie Nakano_
INTRODUCTION ARC: THE BUNNY GIRLS MISSION

​ _the misogynistic kunoichi;_
TANZAKU TOWN, PART 1

 Inns, clubs and casinos line the streets of Tanzaku Town connected by hanging lanterns that hang overhead the punters. Even during midday, the town infamous for its gambling opportunities and beautiful women never sleeps. 

There was more than one bunny girl club in Tanzaku, so it wasn't going to be a simple task for Edie Nakano to locate the offending one. Although, in the eyes of the spoiled princess with misogynistic views, every single one of them deserved to be shut down. It was just slutty whores exploiting their bodies to make money off desperate perverts. No man or woman with an _ounce _of self-respect would step in to these joints. 

Actually, was this all coming from the girl who uses her sex appeal, namely her 102cm breasts to 'enslave' teenage boys and old men? If you presented that argument to Edie, she would just tell you that she's just "using her power" to "control the masses". Spoken like a true wannabe-dictator.

Thankfully, she picked up a leaflet being handed out by an underpaid youth holding a sign advertising Tanzaku Town, which seemed pointless since anyone seeing it would _already be_ in Tanzaku Town. She had a flick through it and it was a detailed map of all the clubs, bars and other venues in the district. Even better, the bunny girl clubs were specifically labelled and made her life a whole much easier. The blonde was feeling rather pleased with herself, thinking that her stupid teammates would struggle with intel gathering and never manage to gain what she did;

_A leaflet handed to her at the entrance._

_(Alright...) _Edie held the leaflet up to try and get a clearer look. The sun was blinding her eyes. _(... Just down this street should be the first of three clubs. Bunny Girl Mania? Ugh, how cheesy and gross.)_

She made her way to 'Bunny Girl Mania' which wasn't hard to miss. The heiress only had to walk for about two minutes before encountering a 12 ft tall neon sign hooked on to a rusty building depicting a bunny girl gyrating on a pole. Even at this holy hour, there were crowds of men enjoying what they had to give. Edie considered at first just walking in there and observing, but she would stand out like a sore thumb. In addition, there's the faint chance as Ryoko discussed that the Club Owner may be expecting them and on his guard. Using the same marvelous skills in intelligence gathering she used to receive a leaflet, she had to infiltrate this club!

The easiest way would be to dress up as a bunny girl, but where could she get the suit from? And how could she make herself look like she worked there? 

Nakano got closer to the entrance, keeping a fair distance to not stay noticed. She leaned against a wall in an alleyway, observing the horny men scrambling to get inside. Sultry music with a thick bass was leaking through the doors, but was drowned out by the various other jingles, jimes, bells and popular music that was swarming Tanzaku Town. 

"And stay out!"

Edie looked for the source of the burly voice yelling like a meerkat. She eventually found it down the side of Bunny Girls Mania. It was a bouncer kicking out a sorry old sap who looked drunk. Disgusted, she could smell his urine-stained clothes from here. When the bouncer went back inside, he slammed the door shut behind him, which read 'Staff Only'.

Aha! That was it! The smug smile on her face indicated that an idea had just popped into her head. It was a simple one that she was more than perfect for. 

She could even make a few slaves while she was at it.
​


----------



## Sumon (Apr 18, 2014)

*Shinomori Aoshi, LT*
_Arc: The Hunt
Part 6: Fuzengakure headband no more/enter Lin Kuei_

In Land of Rivers during very rainy noon, there walked Aoshi and Misao. Both hiding their usual attire and faces under navy blue cloaks with hoods, they entered Takumi village, which was also known as Village of Artisans. It was relatively small village with very little ninjas. The village specialized in making various weapons and selling them to major ninja villages. And since one day had already passed from the bloodbath in Land of Fire, it was a perfect place for the duo to find a temporary shelter. Aoshi figured a hunt for his head had already been announced, so they would have to stay as far away from ninjas as possible.

Drenched in rainwater, the pair walked through the empty streets of Takumi village. Very rarely did they see locals as it was figuratively raining cats and dogs. They entered a half full bakery and stood in line, while chatter aided from every side of the shop. They both took off the hoods, showing their dry hair. 

“Aoshi-sama, can I have this, and this, and that?” Misao pointed at a few different sweets, touching glass of counter with her tiny index finger, leaving her fingertip on it while her huge eyes shined imagining the taste of those sweets.

“A couple of bottles of orange juice and Almont Ricotta pie.” Aoshi firmly ordered, disregarding two out of three Misao’s requests. He had saved very little money before fleeing Fuzengakure, so he had to save every cent. Nobody knew when the young man would get more money, and he still had to find a nice place to spend the night in, though sleeping in outdoors wasn’t much of a problem for him too.

“Right away, sir.” A seller responded, taking the Almont Ricotta pie from the counter and Aoshi’s preferred drink from a freezer. Misao shrugged off Aoshi’s greed, but still was happy that the sweet looking pie will be in her tummy soon. 

“Have a nice day, sir.” The seller handed the goods inside a plastic, waterproof bag that was supposed to save them from the rain outside. Without further adieu, the pair exited the bakery and found themselves in the rainy streets of Takumi village after putting the hoods back on their heads.

“Aoshi-sama, can we eat the cake now?” Hungry Misao showed interest while jumping in one place full of excitement, splashing water all around.

“Soon. First we have to reserve a hotel room, and only then can we go outside the village and eat the cake after finding a nice place.” Aoshi, carrying both sheathed katana and plastic bag in left hand, led the girl to the edge of the village, where the ads had shown to be the place of a nice hotel for a reasonably low price. 

_‘Sweet ol’ place’_ was the name of the hotel that they found at the edge of the village, with an old, grizzled but polite man with poor vision working at the registry. Aoshi entered it alone while Misao was waiting outside, and booked a single room with two separate beds. When he had to write down his name, Aoshi wrote his true name. It was only the second day since he became a criminal, so errors like that were possible to happen despite the young man being quite smart, but not smart enough, apparently. One could only hope that in the near future it wouldn’t come back to bite him in the ass.

Aoshi exited the hotel and saw that it had already stopped raining, with sun coming out of the clouds and shining down on the whole village. Misao took of her hood and asked the same question once again, while Aoshi remained with a hood on regardless the nice weather: “Aoshi-sama, can we eat the cake now?”

“Soon, be patient.” Aoshi answered, and they both walked out of the village to a nearby forest. With the end of the drizzle, more and more locals started coming into the streets full of pools of water, but only very few saw the duo.

In a forest by a narrow river, Misao leaned against one tree and dug in to the cake, appreciating every single bite of it. Aoshi, sitting Turkish style on wet grass, took Fuzengakure’s forehead protector off his forehead and, with the tip of his katana, completely erased Fuzengakure’s symbol of it. 

“Why are you doing this, Aoshi-sama?” Misao, having stopped eating for a second genuinely asked at such Aoshi’s actions.

“Because I am no longer a servant of Fuzengakure. Now I am the leader of Lin Kuei” Aoshi, full of confidence and determination, tied the forehead protector back on his forehead after engraving a new symbol on it, the symbol of Lin Kuei:


----------



## Chaos Theory (Apr 18, 2014)

*Zansatsu|Genin|Sunagakure*

*[Sunagakure]​*​
[The Devil in the Details V, Of Wolf and Man II]​
Satoshi's gaze then fell to this Dante who was now trying to be a lover and not a fighter saying that he wouldn't fight back. Because a Chuunin had to show responsibility. Responsibility? Really? Satoshi found that highly unlikely as it contradicted his statement he just made a few words before that. A deep scowl fell across the white haired boy's features as he leaned to one side. The sound of cloths sliding down his back can be heard as he released his hold on the strap that connected his cloak when he wore it. Doru pops off the sand covered ground,  "Responsibility? Tell me, for a Chuunin. Is it responsible for you to want us to go drinking with you? 

If looks to be told, you don't even look as if you are of the age to drink. Though you do reek of the stuff." is stated in a droll could care less tone. From his peripheral he catches the glint of gold as it rolled down Ivery's knuckles. So, in the end. It would be up to fate on whom got to get the first strike in on this Hyuuga. His, Dante's, reaction to what Satoshi had suggested only bore the fruit of a liar, that this Ninja from the Hidden Leaf was no Chuunin, but a imposter. In fact, from the way the white eyed boy presented himself, all he really wanted to do was drink. Well he did smell like a brewery. So that did at least fit. 

"Heads or Tails?"

Satoshi contemplated the question as the cling of metal off fingernail can be heard. The coin spun on it's axis as it rose higher into the hot dry air that Suna was famous for. It's seductive color flashed brightly in the day's light. Well, if this was how it was to be. Then so be it. Satoshi had a fifty, fifty chance of getting to get the first hit in. 

 "Tails"

It seemed as if they were going to go through with it, now if this Hyuuga was going to be keeping his vow of inaction it was going to get bloody. Pretty fast too. 

*[Liquid Time, Training with the Ghost of Suna: Speed Training]​*
Yagyu sat behind his desk with his arms folded over his chest. Behind him stood Naoko. She stood practically like he sat her arms folded over her chest. Her cold gray eyes seemed to peer directly into Satoshi's soul as he sat nervously across from the pair. 

 "You said it was urgent?" he asked pulling his gaze from the two. He still had little idea where in Suna he was. All he remembered was hearing her voice then darkness. No she didn't drug him again. But that burlap sack that fell over his head reeked of piss and day old sweat socks.  "We finally attained your personal records and",  "And what we saw didn't impress us." the older man interjected cutting Naoko off. The woman merely rolled her eyes and took a step back. Yagyu had taken the floor. 

 "You scores in the physical department is lacking boy. If you are going to be part of our little Brigade you'll have to up those scores." is added. Satoshi looked from the floor to the pair,  "I'm a puppeteer. Physical combat isn't what I do." The man held his hand up signaling him to stop talking, which Satoshi complied with quickly.  "I don't care about your physicality boy. It's your speed that I'm worried about." is better defined as he adjusted himself in his chair.  "And that is where Naoko here comes in. She will be your speed tutor. She will press you until your legs bleed." the man didn't crack a smile or move that single eye in any way that may have hinted that the bleeding legs comment was a joke. 

 "We'll begin shortly. So if you have any questions Zansatsu. Then you better voice them now." Satoshi breaths heavily. They were right. Satoshi knew so many people that was faster than he was. Normally it wouldn't matter in the least as he was an ambush type predator. But in fights where he couldn't conceal himself he had to make himself able to make it to cover. Or fight on equal terms in the open. Which some of the greatest Puppeteers in history had done.  "Just one. Who are you?" Satoshi asks. he knew the woman's name. But this man. He had no clue.  "You could be killed by the Assassin Naoko in this training exercise and all you want to know is what to call me?" the man had a good laugh for a minute or two. 

 "Fine" he mutters wiping a tear from his lone good eye.  "They call me the Ghost of Suna, but." he states with a pause.  "If you can survive Naoko's training. You'll get more than that." ~


----------



## Cjones (Apr 18, 2014)

*Hisashi/Konoha*

*Hisashi: Family II*
_Sister..._

“So then her daughter brings in this huge plate of cookies, as a thank you, but they were prune cookies. I didn’t want to say ‘No thank you, I like not destroying my toilet.’ Then I remembered that Mrs. Fuji had mentioned having problems using the bathroom, so one half plus one half equals one and problem solved.” 

The hour was dusk, the sun barely visibly over the buildings in the village. I stood side by side with my aunt, Minori, having left the hospital and making our way home. On the way I was telling her about the typically things older family members wanted to hear, like how it went and if I had any troubles and yada, yada, yada. This was the normal routine whenever I helped out at the hospital and we both made our way home. It consisted mostly of me talking and her listening, since she wasn’t much of a talker, yet it honestly wasn’t a bad thing. I’ve always felt that, sometimes, it’s nice having someone older to listen to your stories. 

“I appreciate you coming by the cheer them up. They seem to adore you.” She said.

“What can I say? I try.” I responded. 

“Except Mr. Yamato…I talked to him today.” She just had to bring that old bastard up. I found myself cringing knowing that I was probably in trouble. Gah, I should’ve known that old geriatric was going to go and snitch, damn Jurassic fossil. 

“So you did huh? Hehehehe….eh.” I laughed nervously. It died down with each step. 

“He said you insulted his granddaughter’s newborn and he was practically fuming about it. What exactly did you say?” Her eyes, those stoic eyes and that stone face, ah, they were looking straight at me as we walked. I couldn’t lie to that, so I sighed. 

“It wasn’t really like that all. He’s making it sound like I started the whole thing.” I began explaining. “You see, when I came in, it was just me and the old man. Then this woman, his granddaughter, walks and sits down, fuming. So the old man and I ask her what’s wrong: She says: “This nurse just insulted me!'' So I respond: ''You go up to the nurses’ station and report him. Go on, I'll hold your monkey for you.''” Minori-obasan was still staring at me…with a smirk. Did she find that funny? If she did I don’t know how to feel about that. On one end I actually made her laugh, on the other it looked mad creepy seeing her smirk.

Seriously

“That’s it?” She asked.

“I swear. How was I supposed to know that it was baby? It looked just like a little baboon.” Can’t blame me for the fact that old bastards granddaughter had a fugly baby. 

“So, am I in trouble?” The wait to know was killing me. 

“No, you’re not. Mr. Yamato always complains about something and I knew you wouldn’t just say something out of the way unless he said something to you first.” Phew, dodged a bullet there.

“Even Mizuki use to have problems with him. Never had a complaint, they worshiped the girl like a saint, but surprise he’s the first one to complain.” As my aunt finished her statement the air seemed to grow still for a bit and silence fell between the both of us. It wasn’t intentional on her part to somewhat kill the mood, but it was hard for me to hear that name.  Mizuki, my sister, she’s been gone for some time now. How long? I honestly can’t remember. Just one day, as I waited at school for her to come and get me, she never showed. I spent the entire day at the academy, watching everyone leaving, and it wasn’t until dusk, the same time as now, that Minori-obasan had come to get me. 

Mizuki said a word to no one, not even our aunt, and when we got home the house was empty not a single trace of her, it was as if she simply vanished off the planet. I found myself so observed in my thoughts about her, that I didn’t even noticed we were right outside our home. 

“I probably killed the mood didn’t I? I’m sorry Hisashi.” I listen to my aunt as she spoke up. What a shit I am, probably making her feel bad for something that wasn’t even really her fault. 

“No obasan, you don’t have to apologize. I’m pretty sure it’s hard on both of us…”  As a form of reassurance she ran her hand through my hair, a lot like my sister did, before she opened the door to our home. 

“….” 

Flashback….
_The door to the home of the Fujibayashi’s was flung opened and a child, a boy no more than 5, came scurrying out as if his life dependent on it, tuft of silver hair flailing  all over the place, as he ran around to the arriving woman, Minori, to hide.  

“What, you seen a ghost?” She spoke dryly. 

“Har de har har. I got slobber on me.” Sarcastically he responded while rubbing his cheek. 



“Then what is it?” 

“I demand you arrest that woman in there for one count assault *and* reckless endangerment.” He roared pointing inside the house.

“Oh, my sweet little brother, you don’t like getting a kiss from your big sis.”  An older female, hair just as silver as the two standing outside, teased as she walked out the house.



“Don’t try to cover up your crimes you wicked, wicked, creature! Tackling me is assault and then you held me high in the air! What if I fell? That’s reckless endangerment. Cuff her Minori-obasan!”

“Ah, my sweet little Hisa-kun. I would never hurt you~” She cooed while approaching him, kneeling down to his level. But all she was getting was the stink eye from the younger boy and in response, she ran her hands through his hair. _

“Ha. Love you to Hisashi.” 
End…

_“…If you loved me that much, why’d you leave without saying a word?” _​


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 18, 2014)

*Shinkurou Kengo*

_What a sword is meant for I_​
"YOU FUCKING BRAT!!!"












"Wah!! w-wait dammit!! What the heck is wrong with ya oldfart!?" I ask while rushing out of the freaking building I was before. Seriously, is kumo full of crazy shits or what? After me, an enormous person crosses the door and comes out. He is big and i mean it, it?s like I am looking at a shaved gorilla. He is like two meters tall, has white skin, is wearing some ugh...tight jeans on him and  awhite T-shirt; the guy is bald and fat what at the beginning made me want to burst in laughter but bro, only feeling this guy is giving me now is one that tells me to run and never come back to his shitty shop! Oh and that beard and mustache, if he used half of all the hair there, on his head, no one would call him cue ball again.



I see him appraching to me with that wrathful gaze. What is he mad about? I?m sure I didn?t call him cue ball - at least not out of my mind - nor touched his daughter, who by the way is a six-year-old, so why is he so mad? Only thing I did was show him mah broken sword and he. Wah wait, wait old man!!"What are you doing?!" I say once I feel that my feet are not touching anything and this guy is rising me from the ground.

"You damn, brat, do you know how valuable that sword was?! And you even dare to come here and show me what you have done with one of my best pieces. Plus, why did you even have it?! That brat Setsuna was the one who should be wielding this, not a snot nosed monkey like you!"Great, this guy is already going overboard with his shit and why does everyone thinks of me as a monkey!? Here, Shinkurou Kengo-sama is nothing but a hero and a fine ladies? man. A man among men who loves women and justice so why all of these strangers know only how to insult me?!

"Shut yer trap already, cue ball!! And don?t call Setsuna a brat!"

"Why you little-"

"Kahkahkahkah!! Seems like finally someone put you in your place, old fart."Takashi-sensei interrupted our argument as he laughed; seriously what could I have expected from an acquaintance of his?"His name is Shinkurou, he is Setsuna?s brat." he stated. The old gorilla immediately turned his eha dto look at me and let go of my clothes as I fell heavily on the ground.

"It had to be, so this is the bug he left on your care five years ago? He is just as impertinent as you and Setsuna. "he said without averting his stare from mine.Then he stared at Takashi-sensei"I?m still surprised that you took a kid like this as your apprentice, not even kid sof your clan have had that misfortune..."he said, obviously knowing how my master was and the hell I probably went through.

"Let?s just say he called my attention...Anyway, can ya fix it? or could you make a new one for him? The shitty monkey seems to be weaker witout a sword by his side."Sensei spoke mockingly...Damn, it?s not like I need a sword to fight ya know?! it?s just that I don?t feel comfortable without one.

"Does he even know what a sword is meant for?"the big dude asked...What a sword is meant for? the heck is up with that?

"Don?t think so, probably Setsuna didn?t bother in telling him that boring philosophy"


----------



## Chaos Theory (Apr 18, 2014)

*Suzume|Genin|Konohagakure*

*[Konohagakure, Streets]*​

[Everyone Has to Die Sometime II]​
Suzume's blood was a deep shade of crimson as it pooled around her small frame. Her eyes, once a vibrant crystal clear baby blue were now cold and dull as the life left her. Tear stained cheeks glistened in the filtering light as Emiko stood over her. Blood was on her hands as she cradled the young girl's heart in the palm of her hand. She looked down on her work with a vile, nasty grin as she rocked the organ. With little care she dropped it into the pooling blood. With a sputter is splashes the girl's blood across her lifeless face. 

_ Suzume's eyes flutter open and now she finds herself in a mist shrouded room in which she slowly pulls herself to a cross legged sit. Looking down on herself she sees in detail the wound in her chest. Fragment of bone from her ribs rolled down her body in the blood that now was quickly starting to dry. Was she.. was she...

 "Yes child. You are dead"

The voice catches her by surprise. Just moments before she was alone in this misty room. But now, now a figure sat across from her.  It was a large and bulky figure and it sat just like her. She could make little more out than just a pair of eyes that seemed to float on the wrong place on its body.  "You can hear my thoughts?" she asks realizing she had not voiced her concerns. A low chuckle came from the figure. As it started to move the young girl could make out the sound of armor. Not just any armor. She recognized the sounds it made and her eyes widened. Pulling herself up to her knees she tries to peer into the mist to get a better look at whom it was that she was speaking with. 

But it was of little use, the mist just swirled all the thicker,  "Why do you hide yourself?!" is demanded to which only a cackling laugh echoes.  "I hide myself from a child?!, this is for you Sato" is replied with a hiss as the armor moves again. This time getting closer to her.  "You need not worry with me, in death there is little to fear." the girl states with a fiery tone to which again the laugh comes.  "Very well young one. If you wish to gaze upon me then so be it."



From the swirling mists two orbs of light brightly burn into being. Faces swirl into their surfaces as the mist is driven back by the unhinged wails of the damned. There between the pair the gleam of armor comes into view. What she mistook for eyes earlier was two glowing orbs of a chest plate that resembled the visage of an oni. But even still it wasn't a complete set of armor and a ethereal body seemed to swirl like a mist within it. Atop the creature's head a helmet sat that allowed it's glowing yellow eyes to peer into her own soul. Across his lap a sword sat, a very familiar looking weapon. It couldn't be. No her hand fell to her side. It was gone, this creature had her sword... but why? Why did it have it. In death a Samurai was to be buried with their weapon. But now it had it. Her Muramasa. 

Her eyes trace up to the fanged face of the specter that sat before her,  "Who are you? Why do you rob me in death of my rite?" is asked. The specter grinned flashing his fangs which glistened with blood in the light of the ghosts that floated around him.   "I rob you of nothing Sato, Suzume. I am here to ensure that you soul is laid to rest with your ancestors." is replied. The ghost around him wail in sorrow at a life so tragically cut short.  "I have no right to be laid to rest with the honored dead" is mumbled as she pulled her gaze from the figure that now stood to its feet.  "You died in combat Sato, Suzume. You honored your teachings.",  "Honored my teachings?" Suzume was now irate.  "How is it honorable that I died not able to lift my blade against her?" the figure now hovered over her with one of its massive hands on her shoulder.  "It matters not how you died, only that you died with the intention of doing battle." tears started to flow from Suzume's eyes as she looked up to the figure who now held a hand out to her. It was time to go.  "Who are you, why do I feel I know you?" is asked as she reached up.  "You've always known me Suzume, I've been with you for as long as you've had me. I am" 

"Muramasa"​_
~


----------



## Olivia (Apr 18, 2014)

*Kirisaki Shinkō
Liquid Time: An Unwanted Tour
*
I felt accomplished, I could tell by the gears spinning in Edie's head, however little there might be in there, that I had hit a nerve. She would have to stoop down and lead me places, acting as my tour guide, and she would surley get in trouble if she were to physically harm me, so in essense I had been in complete control of the situation.

Of course that didn't stop her from being rude. She went on to say how in this entire world I had one thing to fear, and it had been her. I internally chuckled. If I was going to be scared of anything, it wouldn't be some pampered bitch that thinks she owns the entire world. No...there was someone else I feared...

But before my mind could go on and on, it seemed that Edie took the first step towards our destination. I was glad that Edie as atleast not side-lining me. Because as much as she didn't want me here, I sort of felt the same. I was assigned to be here, and I held no interest in medical ninjutsu, so a school like this would be useless. I at least hoped by the end of this Edie and I wouldn't hate eachother. 

Regardless, we walked down the blue hallway, and I just watched Edie's movements. I knew she was plotting something for me, but I didn't have any idea what it could possibly be. Of course she knew the schools layout, so it could be possible I was walking into a trap somewhere down the line.

"Hey Edie-chan, if you don't mind telling me, where are we going first?"

I said with a ignorant smile. Maybe she wasn't planning anything for me. Well, I'd like to believe that, but I think that Edie is still looking out to get revenge on me. Typical. Regardless we made our way down the hallway to two giant doors. The sign on the side read "Training Gym". I supposed this was our first destination and pushed the doors open. I turned to Edie asking:

"What are we doing first?"
​


----------



## Laix (Apr 18, 2014)

_Edie Nakano_
TRAINING ARC LIQUID TIME VIII
*MEAN *KUNOICHI​_oh a girl can dream;_
HARUNO SAKURA'S MEDICAL ACADEMY

Edie shoved the doors open with such style and sass, not even bothering to leave it open for Man-Stealer. In fact, she hoped the doors 'accidentally' smashed her face in and the poor Kirisaki would have to be rushed to hospital where yours truly would be waiting there with a scalpel ready to operate.

Yes, yes... _That was the perfect punishment!_

The world twisted and warped, becoming one with Edie's sinister mind. It was a dark, cold room with just a single spotlight. Underneath this light was a restrained Kirisaki, laying on a tin table with freshly sterilized medical equipment and a pair of green gloves on a trolley next to her. Out of the dark emerged Doctor Edie Nakano, the highest ranking and the only surgeon at Konoha hospital. How truly unfortunate, all the surgeons have got a sudden bout of diarrhea. Just what, or even _who_, could've brought that about?

"My my, whats this?" Edie slipped on the gloves, slapping the latex against her skin. She picked up a clipboard and analysed it beneath her slim, pink frames. "It looks as if you've had a nasty accident at the Academy involving a huge, metal door. Only plastic surgery will fix this!"

Dressed completely inappropriately for the role in a white blouse three-sizes too small, unbuttoned down to the ends of her squashed breasts and a skimpy black pencil skirt. Every word she said sounded like the dialogue of a porno. Poor Shinkō, not only could she not protest against the inevitable dissection of her beautiful face thanks to the duct tape over her mouth, she had to listen to Edie trying to impress a man that wasn't there. In fact, being Edie's miniscule mind, there wasn't any men around.

Terrified, Man-Stealer watched as Nakano carefully selected the right scalpel for the job - _thin, long and sharp_ - and then pressed it against her cheek. It was cold and sent shivers through her naked body, only covered by a white sheet.

"Oh no! It looks as if we've run out of anesthetic!" Edie's faux surprise broke into a sultry giggle. She shrugged lightly before tying up her peroxide blonde locks. "Nevermind. The surgery must go along with haste!"

Kirisaki tried to scream but it was muffled. Her voice was starting to go coarse and her throat was aching. The feeling of Edie's cold gloved hand stretching the skin on her cheek and the scalpel gracing her was driving her insane. The sadistic entitled princess was smiling with absolute glee at watching her enemy suffer.

The table which she lay on rattled violently as Edie made the first incision. Crimson trickled off her face, colouring her hair. 

"Yeah, how you like that, huh bitch!? _*THAT'S WHAT HAPPENS WHEN YOU SPILL SOUP ON ME!*_"

With a maniac's smile, her careful surgical incisions so became frenzied stabbings. Blood sprayed everywhere, turning the once grey room a horrific red. 

"Hohohohohohohohohohohohoho!! _*HOHOHOHOHOHOHO!!!*_"

"What the hell is she laughing at?"

Edie-Land was shattered into a billion pieces by a judgemental voice. Edie stopped her laughter which wasn't happening in her mind, but rather aloud in a corridor full of Academy students giving out their guided tours. They all stared and pointed at the crazy blonde, whose hands were contracted into sharp claws and her pupils small with madness. She glanced around, just to double check where she was. Behind her Kirisaki, completely unharmed and also giving her the 'I'm judging you' face was waiting for Edie to answer her question.

"What are we doing first?" She repeated, still suffering from fake-bitch-syndrome.

"Right, what are we doing first..." Edie asked herself the same question. What were they doing first? Oh, that's right. She was going to get her actual revenge. Unfortunately, it didn't involve murdering Kirisaki at Konoha hospital but it did involve a training gym, some weights and an easily-manipulated physical education teacher.

"We're going to the training gym as you couldn't tell from the massive sign," She answered with a dose of sarcasm. "I want to show you the amazing training facilities that this Academy has to offer!"

The girls continued along their way, heading up a flight of stairs and down what felt like endless corridors and hallways. Yet again, poor Shinkō, she had to listen to Edie rambling on the entire time. The most annoying thing about her voice was that it sounded as if everything she said was a question, like uptalk. It would drive any sane, intelligent person insane. They'd find themselves talking just like her once they were done.

Oh, and then there is like, the repeated use of like, like.

"... So Haruno Sakura Academy for Medical Something was founded like a really long time ago. I don't know if it was founded when Sakura was actually like, alive, but she was clearly relevant enough after she died for them to name this crappy school after her. Yeah, its pretty crap. The headteacher uses Henge Jutsu and Byakugō to look old yet maintain her youth. I know, so crazy, right!? Don't even ask me how, I found out like five minutes ago. I'd be training with that crazy hag but no..."

Edie stopped and spun on her heel, jabbing her manicured finger into Shinkō's flat - _at least compared to the magnificent mounds of Edie Nakano_ - chest.

"... No, you had to show up and insist on a tour. But I'm a patient woman!"

After another flight of stairs downwards, which was strange since they just went upstairs on a separate flight, the duo eventually came to the training gym.

Only problem was, there were three girls blocking the door.

When Edie noticed them, she let out a noise that sounded like an irritated growl.

When the girls noticed Edie, they let out a noise that sounded like gossiping giggles.

​ 
The one in the center, with lilac hair and a black ribbon tying her side braid pulled a cup of tea out of her handbag (balance maintained through ninjutsu, of course) and began sipping snobbishly. 

"Edie Nakano, what brings you to my domain?" She asked, looking past her at the cute blonde accompanying her. 

"Mirai Haruno... I didn't realise the cat was still dragging shit in from Ichiraku Ramen's rubbish bins," Edie sniped, narrowing her gaze. She looked at the other two girls standing behind Mirai like loyal soldiers - the redheaded Asakura Terumī and the not-as-annoying-as-the-other-two Am? Yamanaka. They were the girls who considered Edie their arch rival in teenage social hierarchy, but the blonde couldn't care less.

Mirai was a cow who was even more entitled than Edie, mostly because she's 'descended' from Sakura Haruno herself and attends the school in her name. Edie thinks she's talking absolute rubbish though. Her hair isn't even the right shade of pink.

Asakura was a ditsy slut that would bang anything with a pulse, while Am? Yamanaka was the girl who looked like she'd been roped into the gang of mean girls and was too far in and weak willed to actually get out of it. Edie usually left her out of the shady remarks and bitchy comments, since she felt sorry for her and took pity on how pathetic she was.

Turning to Kirisaki, she wrapped her arm around her hesitantly. She had to make it look like she had someone on her team for the Witches of Konoha, even if it meant touching the flea-ridden, walking STD that is Man-Stealer. Thankfully there's showers in the Training Gym so she could hop in one after.

"Kirisaki, my apprentice..." She smiled with grit teeth. "These are the Witches of Konoha. Mirai, the ugly one, Asakura, the uglier one and Am?."

With no disrespect for the school named after her supposed ancestor, Mirai tossed her empty cup of tea on the floor, which Asakura promptly caught and, disturbingly, began to lick clean.

"Edie, I don't care who your little friend is. Both of you leave my area now."​


----------



## Olivia (Apr 18, 2014)

*Kirisaki Shinkō
Liquid Time: I've Definitely Seen This Before*

I felt completely lost in this situation, as Edie crackled like a mad man. She was obviously off in her own little world. I coughed under my breath and restated my previous statement. It seemed enough to re-catch her attention, even though most of the rooms attention had been solely focused on her. Deciding to leave this scene, the two of us went up multiple flights of stairs and hallways.

Edie, even though it was clear she still held remorse against me, seemed to be mingling with me well enough. She ran through the history of the academy, stating it's 'creator's name, Haruno Sakura, and how she was a gifted medical shinobi, but doubted she had any hand in actually creating this 'crappy' facility. Not only that, but I was holding her back from training with on of her senseis'. Oh well, it's not like I couldn't be doing something better with my time.

We eventually made our way to the training gym, but it seemed like there were a pack of three mean girls infront of us. Even though they looked like they held a form of sophistication on a first based appearance, the feeling they gave off was venomous.  The 'main' girl with off-pink hair spoke and addressed Edie in a formal manner. Edie spoke in a vicious manner as well, but instead of just ignoring my existence, she wrapped her arm around her shoulder. So she'd rather get along with me than them, huh? I guess these guys were really bad news.

Edie continued to call me her apprentice, I rolled with it, and then referred to them as the three witches of Konoha. I'm sure this was an exaggeration, like how she called me a man-stealer, but I had to deal with it for now. The leader of the group, named Mirai Haruno, asked us to leave, but I decided I should stick up for myself. I was here taking a tour, and no one would stop me.

"I don't want any trouble, but I'm currently on a tour around the school with Edie-san, and this was going to be our first destination. So if we can just get through that'd be-"

Before I could finish my sentence, the one named Asakura stood up and pointed at me. She was the one who jumped to lick the tea-cup, so she must be a worshiper of this Mirai. Before she even opened her mouth I knew something idiotic would come out.

"Hey, that girl should be from Kumogakure, right? I mean, she's wearing black."

I knew it. So did Mirai get off on manipulating others just like Edie does? Well, at least it seems like Edie had standards. Mirai just seemed like she picked up random bitches that will submit to her every will and whim. The other girl, who seemed to be trying to be 'fitting in', her name as Ami I think, stated:

"No, that's not right Mirai. It's not the clothes, it's their skin!"

Asakura nodded dully. I couldn't believe how stupid she had been. But this type of behavior didn't seem to bother Mirai one bit. Maybe it was because she was just use to this activity, surrounded by her possy at any waking moment so she can feel some control over others in her life. 

"No...I'm not from Kumogakure, I live in Konohagakure like I assume you three do. I'm just here with Edie-sempai, so as I said, we can let this whole thing blow over if you just-"

Mirai now looked at me directly. She cut me off in the middle of my sentence, but I could tell she was about to get real. It seemed like she had heard enough and was done being polite, she was about to go all out.

"Blow you say? Like what you and Edie do to some guy every Saturday? Sorry to say, but even if you weren't with Edie I wouldn't let you go through. I mean, like, seriously, wearing that trash in my view is against the rules. Just leave before I have to make things, oh sorry, before you become uglier than you already are."

 I could feel the anger rising up inside of me. I now understood why Edie would rather hang out with me than this bitch. She thought she was some queen bee due to some shitty inheritance. Well I surely wasn't going to leave, and it'd be strange if Edie decided to either, so here we stood together, against the wicked-witch of the west and her two flying monkeys.

"I'm not budging until you guys move, so bring it on, bitch." 
​


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 18, 2014)

_Useful Comrades_​
Here I am once again in front of the desk that I have seen so many times already i even know now every single detail about it. Looking at me with an expressionless face is Uchiha Ryoga. You maybe thinking that I am holding back my impulse of throwing a kunai at his face but actually I?m not. In truth I am not speaking a all while looking at the floor of his office; when Ryoga-sama called me this morning i thought he would have a new mission for me, the kind of missions that not even Hokage-sama knows I have been doing in recent months but my surprise came when he spoke to me.

"You will be taking part in the soon to come promotion exams to become Chunin"is what he said. When my ears caught that phrase everything froze around me and only one question arised in my mind "Why now?". Two years ago when I - even though I never set foot in Konoha?s shinobi academy - became a genin through the graduation exam, Ryoga-sama and Takao-san kept me from signing up as a participant, same happened the couple of times the exams were celebrated yet now he is telling me to take part in it. Obviously my rank and rep as a shinobi couldn?t be less important for him so...

"Why that face? You wanted to enter before right? plus there are a few reasons for you to enter, if you want your promotion go get it but don?t forget that your duties are first." I knew it! There was no way this guy could let me do anything without some selfish reason behind. Without saying a word I listened to what he had to say tough certainly I was starting to get a bit anxious."Well, obviously one of those reasons is to protect Manami. We can?t let the heiress of the Uchiha clan to be in danger specially considering that people from the Black will be there too."and so he said. I didn?t get surprised at this, though what kind a pisses me off is the fact that the princess is taking the exams when I wasn?t allowed for two years.

"The second reason, well, I will tell you that when the exams start. For the moment, you have small mission to accomplish here Akaya-kun. This..."taking out a folder from one of his drawers, I open it only to see a bunch of profiles, all of them are genin of the leaf however there is only basic information about them."As I told you a moment ago, the Black will be there, and one of Konoha?s stronger points is the team work. If problems arise you will have to get an idea of the abilities and personalities of all of your fellow genin comrades...and see who is useful and who is not." I didn?t have to think too much to see what he was getting at, yet i just wanted to confirm my thoughts"Your mission is to investigate each one of them and create a judgement about what they could be good at and what your role as the pe- Sorry, as the guardian of this village must be respecting to these elements. You were trained for this so there shouldnt be troubles, some of them are talented as far as I know maybe you will find some fun if that?s true."With a movement of his hand he tells me to disappear and I do as he ordered. Still this idea isn?t of my liking, he basically wants me to stalk this bunch of kids and see if I can work together with them or not. It?s not like something can go wrong during the chunin exams, right?

Shrugging off the annoying thoughts in my head, I leave the Uchiha compound not without glaring at some people who are pretty much killing me with their gazes. Reading a bit more the files given to me I find some names; Uchiha Manami, Nakano Edie, Kirisaki Shinko, Houki Ren, Fujibayashi Hisashi...ugh that dude will be in the exams too? Seriously, leaf-head may end up annoying at least half of the participants. And it is there where I stopped looking at these things.

Seeing that I?m not really interested in any of these guys, I close my eyes and start to pass them one after another until i reached number one hundred, whoever?s profile is in my hand once I open the eyes will be the first one to be investigated. As I open my gray orbs I see the profile and photograph; I can?t stop a little smile to cross my face while looking at it, seriously what?s wrong with that hair look?

"Ren Houki...hope this guy is funny at least" I say before starting to move. According to the paper he used to hang around spome training grounds os let?s go there first.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Apr 18, 2014)

*Ren Houki*
KONOHA TRAINING GROUNDS

__________​
It took a good ten minutes for the Houki to replace his clothes and patch himself up; it was a somewhat difficult and tedious process, since the wounds still stung and the bandages were imbued with special medical herbs designed to dull the pain and accelerate the healing process. Slipping on his shirt, the Houki gave a sigh and took out a rubber band to tie up his hair. "That should be all." He commented, removing a stray strand of hair from his face.

Then, his attention suddenly sharpened, aware that he was being watched by someone, or that somebody was approaching. Still slightly on edge from the events in the morning and in the previous night, he drew a kunai, keeping a calm interior. "Who's there?" He called.


----------



## Laix (Apr 18, 2014)

_Edie Nakano_
TRAINING ARC LIQUID TIME IX
*MEAN *KUNOICHI​_if you're from Kumogakure, why are you white?;_
HARUNO SAKURA'S MEDICAL ACADEMY

As the girls started firing shots from their AK-Bitchy-Sevens, they were all transported to a world that resembled the middle of war. In the left trench was Edie Nakano and Kirisaki Shinkō, this time comrades in war instead of a mad surgeon and her unwilling patient. With their war paint, flak jackets and headbands proudly wearing the Nakano family symbol because, of course, Kirisaki was fighting for Edie, the girls were dodging the bullets being fired by the Witches of Konoha.

"Hey, that girl should be from Kumogakure, right? I mean, she's wearing black."

Asakura popped up from her trench and fired a rocket launcher straight for Kirisaki. Before she even had time to dodge, pathetic little Am? jumped up with her handgun to provide assistance.

"No, that's not right Asakura-san. It's not the clothes, it's their skin!"

Even Edie was shocked at the kind of ammo this silly bimbo was shooting. Nakano scored about 10% or something like that on the intelligence exam yet she was feeling like a Nara when she compared herself to this trash. Instinctively, she was going to jump out of the cover in her trench and fire a few machine gun rounds, but Man-Stealer had it covered.

"No... I'm not from Kumogakure. I live in Konohagakure like I assume you three do."

_(Actually, you're wrong)_ Edie mentally corrected Kirisaki as she smiled to herself. _(These witches live on their broomsticks, constantly flying over the glorious Konoha throwing down their fūinjutsu and other miscellaneous evil trickery)._

Her mind snapped yet again from her daydream, and she saw she was still at the entrance of the training gym trying to get past these basic girls. Ugh, just the sight of them was giving her flashbacks of clothes store sales and second hand heels.

"I'm just here with Edie-Senpai..."

Never again, and she means never again, did she want to hear Man-Stealer refer to her as 'Senpai'. It sent chills straight from her neck to her spine. 

"... So as I said, we can let this whole thing blow over if you just-"

Mirai turned her stone glare to Shinkō. Edie was half expecting the blondie to turn to rock and shatter into a million pieces.

"Blow you say? Like what you and Edie do to some guy every Saturday?"

"_*EXCUSE ME!?*_"

She interrupted her speech with complete shock. Really? Blowjobs every Saturday? Edie Nakano was a virgin of the night, dressed in white on the inside and out. As if she'd be caught fellating some poor old sap in a back alley. _No_ man was worth her body.

Mirai carried on with the firing of her ammunition, not even recognising Edie taking offense. It was just some generic rambling, nothing too offensive to catch her attention.

That was, until Shinkō turned into the soup-pouring bitch she originally met. 

"I'm not budging until you guys move, so bring it on, bitch."

The girls were using the term 'bitch' more than they were 'please' or even 'thank you'. That one statistic gave an idea of just how these teams felt of each other. But after Man-Stealer's sudden streak of bravery, Edie was beginning to see her in a different light. There just might be a place on her squad for a girl like her, but she'd have to wait and see. 

Her bark might be worse than her bite.

"Okay Mirai," Edie grazed passed Kirisaki and jabbed Haruno in the chest. Her clique watched in utter horror. "I'm going to count to five and your dyed hair and extensions better have moved from *MY* training gym, okay?"

The Head Witch laughed mockingly at her threat. When Asakura and Am? realised they should be laughing too, they joined in but it sounded forced and fake, just like their personalities. Mirai reached into her school bag and pulled out a miniature barge pole at roughly a meter in length. Again, it had to be some sort of witchcraft or ninjutsu that allowed her to carry such crap in her bag. She then poked Edie with the pole, jabbing her in the chest just like the Nakano did. However, Mirai considered herself too prestige and above god to touch peasants skin-to-skin. Even Nakano had to admit this was a burn.

"I'm going to count to five Edie Nakano and you better have moved from _*MY *_training gym, okay?" 

"Oh no Nakano, want some water for that _*BURN?*_" Asakura taunted, cackling as Mirai continued to jab her. Edie could hardly feel it thanks to the cushioned defense on her chest.

To the surprise of everyone present, Edie suddenly grabbed the pole and yanked it from the Witch's hand, throwing it to the floor with a loud *CLANG*.

"You girls are pathetic, and I'm going to tell you exactly why you're all pathetic, okay?" Edie turned her attention to Asakura, starting with the ugliest one first.

"You're just a complete whore. You literally had a que outside the toilets last week under the pretense that they were just 'lining up for the bathroom' but we all know the only one sitting on anything was going to be you. You can't even spell your own name and you constantly smell like dry semen, with the stench of the location of your last fuck lingering wherever you go!"

The bordering-on-racist idiot was left red-faced and close to tears. Mirai's nonchalant expression hadn't even faltered while Am? seemed worried as she knew she was going to be next for the insults after Mirai.

"Oh god, then there's Mirai Haruno. You claim to be descended from Sakura Haruno herself, but your hair isn't even pink!"

Visibly offended, Haruno countered Edie's claim.

"I'll have you know my father has blue hair!"

"_*HOW DOES RED AND BLUE CREATE PURPLE?*_"​


----------



## Olivia (Apr 18, 2014)

*Kirisaki Shinkō
Liquid Time: Some Times...
*
I was at honestly shocked to see that Edie had my back. Well, she didn't really defend me, but she did stand up with me. Maybe we could make something work, maybe we didn't have to hate each others guts. I smiled and turned towards the other girls. Of course the three had to make some form of retort.

But I almost couldn't hold in my laughter after Edie started slaying these bitches, putting them in their place. First had been Asakura, who was probably the most stupid person I've seen, and that included Edie. Edie continued on to say about how she was not only an idiot, but a cum-dumpster.

But then came Mirai. Edie said outloud my suspicions, which were the fact that I didn't believe she was even a decendent of the Haruno clan. I could blame it on bad genes, but her hair was no where near pink. She then claimed that her father had blue hair - what a genius.

Edie tried to jump on this chance, questioning how red and blue creates purple. While in biological logic it wouldn't make sense, but it was funny because through the normal usage of combining colors, red and blue does create purple. So I chalked it up to either Mirai not being all that smart, or her being witty.

I sighed, these retorts weren't getting us anywhere. I certaintly didn't have the compacity to come up with any witty comments like these girls either, so I decided the best way to pass them would be through force. I walked past the three, not giving any my attention, until Asakura grabbed my wrist.

"Where do you think you're going? You think you can just walk by? This is our gym, get out!"

Without thinking, I brought up my right hand and slapped her hard on her cheek, hard enough to send her crashing into the floor. I didn't know I had that much potential energy in me, but maybe it was because of my slow burning, and building, rage.

"Y-You bitch! You'll pay for that!"

I simply flicked my hair, imitating what Edie would do in a situation like this. She wasn't the best of rolemodels, I can admit that, but if I wanted to be the sassiest of girls right now, to at least just put them on edge, then following Edie is what I'd have to do.

"I've got another hand ready for anyone who wishes to defy mine, or Edie-san's wishes."
 
​


----------



## Sumon (Apr 18, 2014)

*Shinomori Aoshi, LT*
_Arc: The Hunt
Part 7: Hidden talent_

As a 15 year old ninja doing something that one would call completely crazy and delusional, Aoshi knew he had to get stronger in rapid time if he was to actually create an organization, an organization that would be capable of standing in the way of both White and Black, and changing the ninja world for the better. 

“Girl, how’s your aim?” Aoshi standing about 15 meters away from Misao asked her in firm voice, who, having just finished eating the whole cake, was licking her sticky fingers. She raised her head in surprise, and with mouth full of food answered vaguely: “Very good, Aoshi-sama.” The girl was exceptional at handling ninja tools compared to her friends from the cabin program that she used to be in. 

Aoshi dropped covered in navy blue cloak sheathed katana next to a tree that Misao was leaned against, and then using little force he threw 4 kunais and 6 shurikens at the very same tree little above Misao’s head. The projectiles got stuck in the tree just to be collected by the little girl with little effort immediately afterward. She checked their sharpness, touching the sharp end of one of the shurikens and getting her finger slightly cut open, though she didn’t feel any pain. “Throw them at me with intention of killing me.” Aoshi wanted to improve his reflexes and agility, and hoped Misao was strong enough to challenge those precise qualities. Without second guessing what she believed to be her master’s decision, Misao launched 2 shurikens aimed at Aoshi’s neck.

The thrown shurikens reflected sunlight while flying towards Aoshi, with one being dodged by a slight movement of neck and the other being caught with the young man’s right index finger, still spinning around in place. Misao didn’t waste any precious time and threw a kunai at his feet, and two more shurikens aimed at the neck once again. Aoshi launched the caught shuriken, deflecting Misao’s thrown ones in between the duo and causing for all three shurikens to drop on the ground simultaneously. The kunai, though, successfully passed the distance and was centimetres away from Aoshi’s feet. But the young man slightly raised his right leg and after concentrating tiny bit more chakra onto his foot, he caught the metallic blade in air with the bottom of his foot like a magnet, making it stick and not fall off despite the gravity. 

Aoshi sprung off the ground by a muscular effort of his left leg, twisting his body in mid air and ‘kicking’ the kunai at Misao. The girl reacted to such unorthodox move and launched last two kunais and two shurikens at the place where Aoshi was supposed to land on his feet. But the young man didn’t land on his feet, he landed on his hands. Aoshi’s kicked kunai collided with one Misao’s thrown shuriken at halfway, while remaining three projectiles continued flying towards him. So using arm muscles, Aoshi moved left hand behind right, ‘hiding’ it from Misao’s point of view. That way he twisted his straight like string body, successfully avoiding all 3 projectiles in one move. 

Aoshi jumped back on his feet and began collecting all used ninja tools that were scattered all over the place, while Misao was trying to get her breath back. Her skill had surprised Aoshi a lot. The young man didn’t expect such little girl to be so proficient with weapons despite her well response about her own aim, she clearly had sick talent. Misao also didn’t play around, listened to his command about the appropriate intention from the get-go. So having collected all projectiles, the duo continued with training.

This time, though, Misao did something different. She moved in front of where the sun was, with her back facing it, and launched multiple projectiles at Aoshi. The girl had begun using territorial conditions to her advantage, using the sun to obscure the projectiles, thus making them hardly visible. Aoshi grinned from excitement and made his move to avoid the projectiles...


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 18, 2014)

*Uchiha Akaya*

_Electrifying Meeting I_​
Akaya had to spend ten minutes running so he could reach the training area that, according to the profile, Ren Houki used to frequent. As the jinchuuriki started to approach the core of the place, his eyes quickly noticed a figure he recognized due to the picture he saw before on those documents. Trying to conceal his presence, he stands on the branch of a tree and observes as the guy is finishing, apparently, of treating his own wounds and then tied his hair giving himself an aspect a bit different from what the guy would usually have. In a way, the young Uchiha was disappointed at this sinc eh eh ahd the perfect nickname for him, but now looking like that he wouldn?t be able to say anything. Letting out a sigh, he fixes his gaze on the blue-haired guy again.

"Who's there?"is what he said. Akaya?s lips curbe dinto a little smile as he found surprising that another genin was capable of detecting his presence even though he didn?t seem to know where he was. Cursing a little for being careless but still interested, the black-haired lad saw no reason to stay hidden and jumped off the tree as he decided to act a little. What role would be good? the fool? yeah maybe "the fool" was the best way to investiagte this guy, is what he thought as he approached with one of those smiels that could be impossible and apparently mythical if he were acting as his real self.

"Hahah sorry sorry, don?t get crazy, pal"he spoke, even his accent changed a little as he walked towards the Houki."Ya know, just got here to see if I could got some training done. Didn?t want to scare ya"he spoke and once he reached the boy, the Uchiha extended his hand as a greeting"Nice to meet ya, the name is Uchiha Akaya...mmm..."he stopped for a second feigning ignorance"What was your name? ummm....Shouri? Ryo? Kane? mmmm...did you even told me your name?" he asked fooling around trying too get soem reaction from the guy.


----------



## Bringer (Apr 18, 2014)

*Shurui Yamanaka*


Fortunately for the young Kunoichi the journey from the oasis to Sunagakure wasn't a long one. Keeping the transformation active while her body underwent lots of stress was no easy task, and took a lot of mental fortitude and concentration. Furthermore she'd be drained upon returning, due to the fact her chakra reserves weren't particularly large. Shurui would have to endure.

And endure she did. Finally the duo had returned to Sunagakure, and the Yamanaka could release the transformation. Smoke emerged around the rope that was Shurui, and as it cleared her hair was clenched in Aoshi's hand as she laid flatly on the ground. Due to her abrupt releasing of the technique, for a few seconds she was dragged by her hair until her partner noticed her yelp.

While it was true they had returned to the village, the young Kunoichi couldn't take it anymore and release the transformation a minute after entering the village gates. Panting, she couldn't stop panting. It was exhausting both physically and mentally. However all of it was worth it, for she wasn't a burden, and hopefully her partner would now see her in a positive light. 

"F-Forgive me." She muttered as she panted once more. "I couldn't maintain the technique, now you'll have to carry the chest back to the destination."


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Apr 18, 2014)

*Ren Houki*
KONOHA TRAINING GROUNDS

__________​
Ren looked at the shinobi, his cold gaze piercing into him. _"Scruffy appearance, but seems lean. Likely quite nimble on his feet. A taijutsu type?"_ He analyzed as the shinobi leapt from his hiding spot and approached the Houki, grinning as he did so before inquiring as to what his name was. 

_"His dialect also isn't from around this part of Konoha. Based on the fact that he was hiding behind the tree, the chances of him having come here to train are unlikely. Meaning..."_ The Houki gave a polite smile, accepting the handshake. "I'm Ren Houki, but I'm sure you already know that." He stated, fishing for a reaction. His introduction could either be taken as arrogance on his part, or a hint that he knew the other boy had come to the field looking specifically for him. Either way, his facial reaction would give it away.


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 18, 2014)

*Uchiha Akaya*

_Electrifying Meeting II_​
"Smart"

That?s the first thing that came to my mind once I approached the blue-haired guy. I?m sure that my acting wasn?t bad at all, being a member of the ANBU seems to be more about hunting and protecting shinobi than anything else but it?s also true that in the black ops we even have some missions that require us to infiltrate places with high security and as such we need to plan an infiltration strategy that allows us to enter even th places where rich and dangerous people gather in order to follow orders. That?s why acting is required; however this boy seems to have a good nose when it comes to suspicious things.

"Hahah, what cha saying? It?s tha first time I see ya" is what I let out still in my role of the noisy and foolish guy. Believe it or not, this attitude actually makes even some of the most experienced ninja to lower their guard."So you are a Houki as in those guys who use sparks to fight? I heard it was an important clan but...I think in kumo there?s a clan similar to ya? don?t tell me they are copies or something?ummm...Ken"I said, mistaking his name on purpose of course.

As I await an answer, my gray eyes scan him covertly. By his looks he seems flexible, maybe fast, probably his best feat in taijutsu is speed; the houki clan was also experts in lightning release techniques, right? so I assume he is good at that. By the wya he spoke before he seems to have certain level of arrogance, but arrogance comes from ignorance, power or intelligence and judging by his answer of before, probably it?s the third in his case. Still need some more material to judge him properly though.

"What was yer training ?bout?"


----------



## LunarCoast (Apr 18, 2014)

Hatori advances upon the arranged meeting place, an old abandoned building he knew all too well. According to some it wasn't quite as it seemed and was home to some kind of dark spirit or Oni, he was never quite one for ghost stories but it did make him uneasy. The fact it was abandoned, was just asking for trouble but he had no choice... April was the only scrap of comfort he had left; he could not abandon her on the eve of his career.

With a firm hand on the hilt of Amagumo ready to draw should he be attacked? Reaching the large wooden he looks around noticing the half broken hinges they hung upon, the carvings in the door depicting images of various creatures of which he did not quite recognise beyond a simple resemblance but that didn't matter much to him right now, he eased the door open before pulling his hand back suddenly as the rusted hinges break causing it slam down to the floor in front of him. He bites his lip and closed his eyes tightly to recompose himself before forcing a step forward into the shadows that lay before him. Thinking to himself, _"Infiltration..."_

He crouched down and slowly and cautiously proceeds through the hallways and passages of this once great building. Then he hears it, the sound of April down the way. His eyes turn and narrow in on the direction "Got you." He smirks under his breath. The path before him appeared to lead into the great hall, with bits and pieces of rubble scattered around that seemed a good place to provide cover. Fully aware this is more than likely a trap, he grips the hilt of Amagumo ever tighter ready to draw it in a sweeping motion; such a fashion might catch whatever he was facing here off guard.

Still like many of his kin he doubted he could figure out what the trap was exactly leaving him with a single choice... trigger it. He moved forward gradually in slow relaxed movements. Stealth was not new to him, all those times he would use it in an attempt to sneak out of class, they frequently failed but he learned a thing or two but he makes one step too far, feeling his foot land upon a slight discrepancy in the floor it wasn't at the same level of footing, marginally higher but higher none the less a scroll reveals itself unravelled at his feet yet nothing happens. He pulls himself back and again everything remained silent, until he hears a loud crash from ahead and forces his eyesight away from the scroll just in time to see an armoured figure striking a katana in his direction. A single thought crossing his mind, _"Detected...."_

He drew blade in the motion his father had taught him, cutting at the armoured body of his foe and crossing the chest but his foes reach was too great and the blow simply deflected off one of the plates that made the lower chest piece. Rolling in the same direction he drew the blade simultaneously to dodge the strike, but then before he is able to stand comes another swing forcing him to bring Amagumo up above his head to block. Using his spare hand to support the blade in case his foe carried the strength the previous blow appeared to bring, and he was thankful he did, as expected the blow had a great almost inhuman strength behind it. _"Strong, fast attacks....Stationary."_ He thinks to himself starting to formulate a strategy of how to best dispatch his foe. His eyes immediately beginning to study the foes blade for weaknesses and quickly recognises its design, _"ōdachi"_.

He grins, already knowing everything he needed to know in order to end this fight now. He pushes his forces himself up against the deadlock before tilting Amagumo slightly, just enough to start sliding his foes blade away from his defenceless sword hand _"Deflect."_, once confident enough he took advantage of his seemingly superior speed shifting ever so slightly to the right and removing his weapon from his targets blade _"Move in. Strike."_ before moving in close, and striking at his midsection. His foe leaps back evading most of the attack and again puts distance between them. Hatori unwilling to give his target the opportunity to counter attack _"Follow him. Keep close."_ leaps forward taking grip of Amagumo's hilt in both hands and plunged it into his foes stomach _"Kill..."_.

A splatter of red hits him just below the eye, and scatters across the floor after his target was impaled. He felt a wash, as some weight lifted off his mind and the surroundings blurred. His eyes widen in shock as he realises and whispers, "Genjutsu wha-" In the corner of his eye he narrows in on the scroll then quickly looks to the character now impaled on Amagumo. He is shocked to see a familiar face and figure, immediately recognising what he had believed to be a foe was in fact one of the members of his class. He lets go of his blade stumbling back, causing the body to slump over onto the floor creating a pool of blood, as he hears the echoing of slow clapping from the shadows and a distinctly male voice. He looks up in search of the location.

"Good, very good in fact. The rumours of your swordsmanship were not as greatly exaggerated as I was led to believe.... perhaps you are of use. The first step and easiest step is completed."The tone very dry and deep.

Hatori he was quickly plagued with both fear and worry, what had he done? He killed a fellow classmate, and to make matters worse within his own home village. If word got out what had happened here. His eyes remain fixated on the body he couldn't think any more, but neither could he move finding his muscles completely frozen from the shock, he always knew being a Shinobi would mean he would have to kill but... not one of his own comrades!

"Tch... It always surprises me how the young generation react to their first kill."The voice continues now sounding closure finally the sight of feet come into sight by the body and then the feint sound of more footsteps before the body appears to be placed into some sort of bag. Amagumo being pulled out before getting thrown at Hatori's feet. "Do not worry, the body will receive a proper burial and his family informed, all ends are now tied. The exception to that rule is you, of course Hatori." The tone taking on a very cold and almost heartless feeling as he speaks about the Genin Hatori had just slain. The body now being removed but Hatori's stance had changed little; he still couldn't break his eyesight away from that pool of blood.

The man then states, "The story of a sword is written in blood, so consider this the start of your story Hatori. Should you listen to my words and accept what I have to offer Genin." Hatori closed his eyes and reached out for Amagumo gripping the hilt, his hand trembled and shouts back, "Not in the blood of comrades!"

"I can see you are not quite ready to talk in a socialable fashion..."He sighs and turns around before a single heavy blow with a blunt object to the neck knocks Hatori out cold hearing the final words, "...The first step of a Shinobi is the easiest."


----------



## LunarCoast (Apr 18, 2014)

*Personal Arc (C1) | Hatori | Kumo*

*The easiest step is the first? IV​*
Hatori stirs rolling over in the bedroll, continuing to endlessly reliving that moment he slew the fellow student. This constant rolling and light thrashing eventually leads to him rolling out onto the stone cold floor and is enough to immediately wake him from the induced slumber. He slowly gets up and looks around, he appeared to be some sort of underground cave like structure illuminated by the flicking of a light bulb, there is a slight dampness to the air yet it was still fairly warm and his present 'room' appeared to be clean and well maintained, although lacking in the furniture department.

There was only a single dresser by the looks of it which supported a candle and his scabbard containing Amagumo. Apparently those who captured him were not too fearful of him rampaging through the place, he then hears echoing from outside footsteps and the frantic hooting and twitting of April. Whatever was going on she was clearly stressed and not particularly fond of what they had done to her, he turns around to the reinforced door and rushes to try and open it but finds it's locked stamping his foot down on the floor in detest before uncomfortably pacing up and down the small room he was in then he hears it the sound of a key turning in the doors lock, and the creaking sound of it opening. Turning to face his presumed captor at the room's doorway.

There he sees what appeared to be a Shinobi dressed in black and white attire similar to what he would expect from the majority of Kumo's Shinobi. There was a significant difference however in that his face was covered by a porcelain mask with blue markings. He could also make out a strange marking on the mans neck, and he appeared for all intents on purposes unarmed. Held in his hand is a brass cage containing April of which he rushes over to snatch away, the shinobi letting the boy and just watched as Hatori breaks it open to free his beloved April.

April immediately goes in to attack her captor but Hatori quickly stops her worried if she did they might both be killed. He knew full well even unarmed Shinobi were a danger, if not more dangerous than those armed, after all they could be expert at anything from Genjutsu to Ninjutsu. He promptly calms her down enough that she would perch back on his shoulder be glare at the Shinobi in detest and a burning hatred. Unphased the Shinobi pulls his hand out from his back prompting Hatori to grip Amagumo ready to draw if it was a weapon before slowly relinquishing his grip when he sees the shinobi holding out a similar mask in the palm of his hand, seeming to depict a bird of some kind. Finally the silence is broken as the Shinobi states, "We have a position, if you are willing to take it. Should you not, we will be forced to wipe your memory of everything that has happened up to now and possibly if deemed necessary charge you on murder."

Hatori glares at the shinobi after inspecting the mask, "Why would I work for someone who caused me to kill my own and my clan carries weight, your threats mean close to nothing."
The shinobi grins behind his mask, which Hatori is able to make out and is immediately anxious, "I assure you, that your 'own' would have just as happily killed you for this position. It was either him or you, and he understood that and I seriously doubt your name carries as much weight as our intelligence. We know all about your clan and what happened to your father, in fact that is part of the reason you was chosen as a potential candidate for our organisation."

This gives him a sense of concern but also interest, if they indeed knew about the infighting of his clan and they had yet to kill him. "I'm... listening. He says slowly.

"Good. First of all allow me to explain, I am a member of something known as ANBU. We are a special detachment of Shinobi that specialise in recon and assassination, frequently of rogue shinobi like your uncle. Normally, we would send a squad to deal with it but as you might be aware tension between our two communities is shaken. If we was to send an entire team, right now chances are high they would be detected and could spark another ninja war something we all want to avoid. Still, our agent in Black has managed to track down those who killed your father and assisted your uncle in the war. We intended for you to kill them, which battle you had earlier was to test your combat prowess, should you agree to undertake this mission you will be a member of the ANBU corps. If your successful on this mission then chances are you will go far within our organisation, keep in mind the targets we will be giving you are all capable shinobi, but as you are a member of the same clan my superior thought it only fitting to provide you with the opportunity to exarch vengeance not to mention, your knowledge and insight into your clans secrets means you know what to expect."

Hatori looks up with distinct interest, the opportunity to get Intel on those who not only killed his father but splintered the clans power and name wasn't something he could easily shrug away. Even if he didn't fully agree on their methods, it made him slightly at ease knowing at least his combatant was hostile and a threat. "So what, I walk around with a mask on everywhere I go hunting rogue ninja from Kumo and other white villages. That seems out of my league as a Genin."

"On the contrary, rank here means nothing some of our most successful members are Genin. The idea is that you have the potential to take down targets, and should you feel incapable of doing so we might provide you with outside support that other shinobi will not have access to. When you wear that mask outside no one knows your name or rank, just that youre a member of anbu, on which note you should not use your given name. Secrecy is our greatest ally, and since you managed to keep your clans infighting hidden for so long we expect you to be good at that by now."

Hatori nods, and takes a moment to run it through his head before coming to a conclusion. "I am willing to agree to that." He slowly takes the mask from the shinobi's hand before looking at it to which he hears "I thought it was fitting, after seeing the owl. Also one other thing, I am required to place a sealing jutsu upon you. I would not worry it's a simply a means of keeping track of our agents and to help track your progress as a shinobi."

Despite having mixed feelings about this apparent condition he nods, feeling uncomfortable about them tracking him but he somehow felt it was a trust issue and providing they kept their word he wouldn't mind and might also learn a thing or two. The shinobi makes a series of hand seals faster than he can track before placing the palm of his hand on Hatori's neck. A brief spike of pain confirms the jutsu worked and a tattoo like marking the same as the shinobi's before him appears. After which Hatori takes one look at it and then ensures the mask actually fits, and appears to fit like a glove he guessed they must have got his measurements while knocked out. "One final thing to mention, we report directly to all the Kage but obviously our own takes priority, and other village ANBU corps work with us often on joint operations. Equally our leader will meet you sometime in the future to give more information on your targets when he feels you are ready, and this is your room. Do with it whatever you wish; now if you will excuse me I must attend to my duties."

Hatori watches as the Shinobi bows and he returned the gesture out of respect before watching him leave after pushing a scroll into Hatori's hand. Taking a brief look it appears to be a jutsu of some description reading further it was more or less a 'key' to enter this facility wherever it was. He looks at April, "I am sorry; I shouldn't have let them get you." April hoots rubbing her head against the side of his head as he makes his way out of his apparent room and begins exploring until finally finding the exit leaving him back outside the building in which he entered. Which now answered the question about why the half crumbling structure had yet to be demolished and replaced, he did question though why every secret organisation used spots like these. It was oh so obvious for someone who knew what they were looking for he supposed that was the point of the jutsu used to gain entry.


----------



## LunarCoast (Apr 18, 2014)

luffy no haki said:


> *Shinkurou Kengo*
> 
> _What a sword is meant for I_​
> "YOU FUCKING BRAT!!!"
> ...



Hatori turns his head cautiously hearing the commotion nearby, he hastily forms a ram seal utilising his first jutsu since leaving home, shunshin in order to quickly arrive at the location of the fairly loud and raised voices coming from that direction.

Arriving some distance away he see's three men, two of which appear to be shinobi of some description and going by the attire he would guess they were definately not from Kumo. He wished he studied in greater detail what the other villages attire was, prehaps then he could better identify them, he seriously doubted this ANBU business would ever involve him on the intel side of things.

Regardless he cannot help but pick out afew keywords from the conversation, atleast to him anyway. Sword. Broken. Heh, this could get interesting he thinks to himself. Placing the mask he recently recieved over his face he heads on over, keeping casual and partly pretending to be a passer by, when he finally comes up to them he cannot help but grin and speak up to the three. "Sorry sirs, but I was passing by when I heard your... raised voice. I believe it was ojiisan and something about swords, being a experianced smith myself I was curious if... I might be of service?"


----------



## Cjones (Apr 19, 2014)

*LT/Hisashi/Masami/Konoha*

*Mission: The Insane Medic and The Music Box I*
_Introducing The Super Duper Village Sadist/Masochist, Hyuga Azumo_

___

Dream ((First Person))

The light was fading, creating new shadows and dark patches around me. Eyes glimmered from tree hollows. The wind wailed between distorted trunks, carrying the sickly stink of wood rot. I moved faster, ignoring the briars that caught at my jeans, the damp leaves that grimed my skin. I lifted my face, letting the light and shadow dance across my skin. Bees hummed in and out of the pennyroyal. I inhaled its minty smell and continued on, delighting in the sound of my feet sliding through the leaves. I lifted my face, letting the light and shadow dance across my skin. Bees hummed in and out of the pennyroyal. I inhaled its minty smell and continued on, delighting in the sound of my feet sliding through the leaves.

The trees stood utterly still, statues in a living museum where no leaf dared to fall. I could hear the sounds of branches creaking, feet shuffling through detritus, squirrels chattering, leaves rustling, wind whistling around the trunks of trees, disturbing the leaves. Green, brown, dead fall, fallen trees, logs, branches, twigs, fallen leaves, ferns, underbrush, moss, brambles, thickets, ivy, berry bushes, pine needles, pine cones, acorns, insects, rabbits, birds, squirrels, lizards, mice, foxes, spider webs I could see all these things. It was such a frightening experience, that I couldn't help, but scream out knowing no one could hear me.

I fell to the ground sobbing my eyes out just begging to go hope. It seemed like my own personal hell. It was much too quiet with no one around, I was alone something I'd never wanted to experience again. This forest, it may have seemed peaceful, but it was hell on earth. Suddenly I shot up from off the ground as I heard footsteps. The crushing of the leaves was loud as they neared me.

"STAY AWAY FROM ME!'

I screamed seemed to bellow out as thousands of dark figures began pouring into the forest surrounding me. They seemed to laugh, more akin to a cackle, as they dark figures began to surround me, smothering me till I couldn't breathe, grabbing me around the throat, beating me with punches and kicks. The more they punched and kick the hotter I became. Slapping me across my face, stabbing in the gut, the pain racked through my body, but it energized me. At that moment when I was high on pain I noticed a gleam in the distance. I reached my hand out and in a flash one of the dark figure's heads rolled to the ground next to me. He's blood splattered across my face and trickled down into my mouth.

"ARRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!"

I roared out like a possessed beast and let my chakram fly. I began to cleave my way through the horde, enjoying the sound of my blade cutting through their flesh.

"PAIN, PAIN, PAIN! IT'S SOOOOOO-"[/I]
___

*"Azumo-sensei, snap out of it!"*

Azumo was immediately shot out of her...erotic dream as she would say. A loud whistle echoed through the growth of trees she was in. The sound coming in fast from behind her Azumo jumped into a nearby tree to avoid the chakram as it cleanly cut through a nearby tree causing it to fall. The Hyuuga?s great white eyes seem to be gray and glazed over as she gracefully fell to the ground below her.

"You were completely zoned out?are you okay?" A male shnobi asked coming up from behind her. Azumo didn't say anything at first as she let her breathing get back in rhythm still feeling the effects of the dream she just had.

_"I...had that dream again. These urges I have are getting stronger...Mi-Minori?what should I do? If things continue going as they are now then?"_ She worriedly thought to herself.

"Thank you for snapping me out of it...hmmm?" 

The green haired Hyuuga turned around to be met with two teens, obviously genins that stood before her. One was a girl who looked absolutely extravagant, such was her style of clothes and demeanor that she simple exudes elegance, yet Azumo could see something in her eyes, something that she was definitely trying to hide. She stood next to a boy of about the same age, with hair as white as the falling snow, and a mask that covered his eyes. It was all too obvious who this boy was, as the Hyuuga began to nibble on the inside her of lip just a bit, he looked just as delicious as his relative.

?Ah if it isn?t Hisashi, you cute little thing, it?s so good to see you.? 

I didn?t like the way she was staring *AT ALL*. I know I was a handsome sexy beast, with a particular?you know, that was on the above average side, but?I got the feeling that if she and I were alone, she wouldn?t hesitate to molest me.

?Nice to see you to Azumo sensei-hey, this is Masami Senju, and we got your message to rendezvous with you here.? I said attempting to take some of the heat off of myself.

?It is great to meet someone of the esteem Hyuuga clan. I look forward to learning some of the knowledge and wisdom that you hold.? Masami, as lady like as possible, bowed to the older woman. 

?I?ve heard all about you from Minori-sama; please continue to watch over little Hisashi will you.? 

?Yes, sensei.?

?Fantastic, now that you?re both here. It's time that we head out.?​


----------



## Vergil (Apr 19, 2014)

*Mion.*

Her eyes opened to a white room with the overly clean smell and uncomfortable sheets of a hospital. She moved and winced at the pain in her stomach. What happened? She should rightly be dead - perhaps Jashin really had saved her. She looked around and there was a fruit basket on her bedside table - from the church no less. It brought a rare warm smile to her face. Despite the warm feelings there was a feeling of dread, that she just couldn't shake - that....voice. She could still hear it as a whisper. It was not clear what it was saying, even when she closed her eyes and concentrated, it was just mumbled....incomprehensible. She could not block it out either....

Her mid was distracted from it by the door opening. The distinctive shaggy hair and tired expression of her Academy teacher, Sendo Kagawa sauntered into the room, holding a bouquet of flowers.

"Hey, I was hoping you'd be awake. You feelin all right?" Sendo asked.

Mion had nothing against him - he said nothing about her choices in religion or her killing instinct, only jumping in if she was about to deal the final blow to one of his students, saying, "Save it for the real enemy." Indeed - the real enemy.

"Yes. I am glad that the Lord Jashin deigned me worthy enough to save. I would have surely died otherwise." Mion said with a great degree of happiness in er voice, "Of course I'm under no illusion that He sent Sensei to save me. I am not worthy enough to have his hand help me directly."

"Divine intervention? I'm hoping that gets you out of this pickle. What were you thinking going off to Hinowa on your own? Without a Sensei? It's restricted - I don't even know how you found out about the place...." Sendo said, his voice becoming serious.

"What? I didn't go on my own. Taberu and Kirisaki and Ren....they were with me, as well as Sensei." Mion said in confusion.

"Well, the ones you mentioned aren't in too much trouble, but you - you're the only one that stumbled across something that is being kept under wraps. As far as secrets go, this is a pretty dark one. I don't know what you found out and frankly I couldn't confirm or deny anything you say. Needless to say, you've made a few powerful enemies." Sendo sighed.

"What....I don't understand? It was a mission given to me by Sensei. We were to go to Hinowa to investigate why there hadn't been any trade wagons and no communications with Konoha for a while. It was a mission I took in good faith. You should take it up with..." Mion said hastily before getting cut off.

"Sensei? You've mentioned him or her a few times now, but every indication from witnesses and reports say that you 4 went off on your own. There is no evidence of any chuunin or jounin being there to escort you. Technically you should have been counted as Missing shinobi." Sendo said sternly.

"No! This is ridiculous! I won't take the heat for something I didn't do! Sensei is....sensei. He said we weren't worthy enough to hear his name. It was....he had jutsu that were mostly genjutsu I...think..." her memory of him was fading, like grasping onto a dream.

"Look, I'm not turning you in. As far as I'm concerned, this conversation never took place. I'm just saying that you have very useful ties in Konoha. I would probably use them. I believe you, for what it's worth. You're not an impulsive type like Dante is, you are a little eccentric, but intelligent. One of the top scorers in class. If you say that you saw someone, then....you saw someone. The problem is that this Sensei doesn't exist in the eyes of the council. Given what you may or may not have found out they might find it fit to interrogate you using torture and after that....well I cannot say. All I know is that whatever they have you do in that church is going to be a damned sight better than what you'll be put through if they get their hands on you." Sendo said fiddling with his wedding ring. 

"Why....why haven't I already been arrested? I mean, I was near death and....I should be in custody now?" Mion questioned.

"Well, therein lies a little bit of a mystery. I don't know if you know, you're not actually in Konoha - you're on the outskirts of Hinowa at a hospital. How you got here - I don't know. Maybe one of your team mates? But what I do know is that I've been tasked to bring you in. I think the Hokage knew I'd give you a heads up and is equally as concerned for your safety. The other genin have already headed back to Konoha with the team I arrived with, you though....I'd suggest you look to find a church of Jashin someplace and use one of their envoys to get back into Konoha, if you so wish."

Mion stayed quiet, trying to process all the information. "What did I discover? Just the..."

"Say no more...please. We cannot discuss anything. I can only say that perhaps the texts in your church may uncover something. I am being honest when I say I don't know what's going on here, nor do I wish to know. All I know is that whatever you saw, you triggered something of an alarm bell. Perhaps it was some tags that you unwittingly ripped, perhaps it was something else. I don't know. It caused the people monitoring this place to get their knickers in a twist and the Hokage sent me to deal with it. I'm going to say that you had disappeared and the tracks led you to a church only a few miles north of here.."

Sendo got up, looking at the fruit basket, "It seems that you already have things covered in terms of your protection. They know you're here, which means the roots of the Jashin church go much deeper than anyone would have suspected. Just....be careful with them. I've never said anything about it in the past, but...they are dangerous. Perhaps your God isn't but men can twist any good word into a bad one to suit their needs. Just be sure to know which side you're on. I wish you all the best, Mion, truly I do." He ruffled her hair awkwardly and headed to the door.

Mion watched as he left, turning to give a concerned smile before closing the door behind him. 

Overwhelming was certainly a word that could do this situation justice. A few miles North, Sendo said. As far as she was concerned that was her only option now. She grimaced as she got out of bed, clutching her side. As far as dangerous expeditions went, this was one of them. Injured and having to go through a forest known for its dangers. Alone.

As she thought of the fact that she was alone, the muted whispers started up again. 

Not alone. But that wasn't necessarily a good thing.


----------



## Cjones (Apr 19, 2014)

*LT/Hisashi/Masami*

_*Mission: The Insane Medic and The Music Box II*_

Night had fallen, as we set out on this mission to the outskirts of a small village where this man, whom people referred to as the ‘insane medic’ was said to be currently residing. The moon in all its glory hanging in the night sky was at its first quarter, half of it shaded over while the other half a brilliant shade of white. The limited amount of moonlight gave us little sight through the mist filled rocky grounds that made up most of this small quaint back water village, casting dark wide shadows over the different rock formations and small wooden posts that stood around on this rocky terrain. The things that the moonlight did manage to touch, were illuminated with an eerie spacious like glow of transparent white. Some things were blue from the light and some green, giving off a variety that seemed rather supernatural.

The sound of crickets sung throughout the area as we continued to walk in a very steady stride, Masami to my right, and Azumo-sensei directly in front. My hands swaying back and forth from my sides in a manner that most have called very dignified. The boots I wore gave out a light ting with an accompanied splash with every step on this rough and grainy path way. The more we continued to walk I began to notice something, I had grown increasingly more cautions and I was very positive that something didn't seem right...things were getting darker. 

“Azumo-sensei…doesn’t this seem-“

“Very familiar indeed…I like games…”

I found Joanna turning to study her surroundings her eyes examining everything that could be seen from the light given by the moon.

"A three by six foot tall stalagmite with a triangular hole in the middle, light shone through the hole, projecting on a batch of bushes." She began speaking to herself.

After the brief pause we continued on our walk while analyzing the immediate surroundings. For all of twenty minutes, give or take, before stopping again. Once more we scanned the area around us, studying everything that was in our view. We had done this very thoroughly to make sure there was nothing to be missed. What was finally noticed had taken Masami and me aback somewhat, yet Azumo-sensei didn’t find anything to surprising, as the chance of something like this happening was possible even if we weren’t warned beforehand.

That and her being a Hyuuga obviously.

"Genjutsu…keh" She spoke softly. It would seem the target was indeed not too keen on the thought of visitors of any kind, shape, or form. This was very interesting to me though and gave me a small rush of adrenaline. This man or woman could be a hostile one, but even so I had to quickly dismiss those thoughts as I wasn’t here to harm this person I was only here to retrieve the music box that plays unheard of yet pleasant music. Simultaneously us genin placed our fingers together and began concentrating at their point until a sudden influx of chakra could be felt.

“Kai!” Immediately the genjutsu shattered as my world returned to normal. The rocky area I was traversing was replaced with a smooth gravel road, just as before, and this gravel road led down to house just a few feet away from me. A single dim light was lit inside the home and as I began to approach a song began to play spreading out into the night. It was so eerie yet at the same time beautifully arranged.












“How hauntingly beautiful…”

“That’s some eerie shit.”

“Be on your guard. You never know what your in for.” 


She honestly did have to tell me twice. As we continued traveling on this gravel road toward the dimly lit house, I kept getting this nagging feeling in the back of my mind. I don't know what, but there was something slightly off about all this to me. You know, for a guy or gal that's called the "Insane Medic" I was honestly expecting something a wee bit more, though I guess loving out all the way here in a with a lone light shining through the window does paint a certain picture. 

"Azumo-sensei, do you think this melody is that of the music box?" Masami asked. By now we had reached the stairs and were coming up to the front door. 

"Maybe it is, maybe it isn't. I would take guess and say it is myself." Azumo-sensei answered as she went to knock on the door; however, once her hand was raised the music suddenly...stopped. I watched as sensei froze in her tracks, she most have felt it to, something about this was off. Now the song wants to stop? Right when we reach the entrance. 

"Byakugan!" Pulsating veins bulged out the side of her eyes, as she activated the great white eye of the Hyuga.

"Azumo-" Harshly she pushed both Masami and I back. 

"Fall back!"

*BOOM*​


----------



## Sumon (Apr 19, 2014)

*Shinomori Aoshi*

Dragging the heavy chest, Aoshi moved through massive but narrow Sunagakure’s east gate entering the village, interrupting a couple of guards’ chit chat as he passed them. Upon seeing the young man, one guard gently poked his pal with an elbow to get his attention, and they both starred at the mysterious object, scanning it with their tired from sleepless watch eyes. Ultimately one asked a pointless question just to show that he was sharp on duty: “Whatcha dragging here, buddy?” 

“Exactly what you see.” Aoshi gave a simple answer and continued moving at the same speed while concentrating his attention in other things, whereas the guards remained chatting between each other. But suddenly he felt something strange with the rope as it wasn’t as strong and solid anymore. He slightly turned his head just to see Shurui being dragged through the sand by her hair. And the girl didn’t say a word about it... Aoshi let go of her blonde hair and stopped just to be apologized to by the girl. Inconvenient as Aoshi himself should have apologized, but his social skills were terrible, so the young man placed the chest on his right shoulder with right hand wrapped around it to avoid its fall, and continued moving forward. He didn’t rant at Shurui about pointless apologies this time, though.

The young man walked through the streets of Sunagakure towards the highest building of the village – the building in which various meetings between high officials took place. Strong gust of wind full of sand particles flapped Aoshi’s hair, forcing him to gently stroke it to avoid it getting into his eyes. He slightly changed the positioning of the chest to make it feel more comfortable and soon found himself in front of the building. Aoshi entered it, climbed two sets of stairs and entered room 26. 

Inside there was already a man waiting impatiently, shaking his legs continuously while clicking on a piece of technology that was in shape of a small tablet. Tall with huge overweight and short hair despite the receding hairline, cleanly shaved beard, fancy white suit, shiny brown shoes and many golden accessories all over the body. He jumped out of his chair upon seeing his beloved chest and rushed to the duo, leaving the technology on a table.

Without waiting for Aoshi to take it off the shoulder, the fancy man himself grabbed the chest and threw it on the ground, causing the whole floor to shake a bit from the chest’s weight. With silver key, he opened lock and took out of the chest a golden chalice covered in diamonds and stuff. It was probably worth more than both Aoshi’s and Shurui’s lives put together. 

“Oh my chalice, my sweet old chalice!” The fancy man in tears rubbed the item against his sweaty flaccid cheeks, completely ignoring the ninjas. The fancy man’s monologue continued for 30 more seconds, creating an uncomfortable atmosphere, until he remembered he wasn’t alone in the room. He wiped the tears of joy and handed a couple of small bags to both ninjas, one each, before shoving them out the room and continuing the celebration of getting the chalice back. 

Aoshi clenched the bag of money, feeling valuable coins inside from their weight and shape, and was ready to go his way. The fancy man didn’t bring nice emotions for Aoshi, who kind of felt disgusted to have helped such ignorant and greedy looking man. The consolation for the young man was that the mission didn’t hurt anybody, not even the bandits who had looked much nicer people than the client. Anyway, Aoshi with sheathed katana in his left hand put the bag of money into his pocket and left Sunagakure, before acknowledging his teammate’s of the mission prowess with a compliment: “Good job, Shurui.”


----------



## Laix (Apr 19, 2014)

_Lyra Murasaki_
INTRODUCTION ARC
_Home?_
​_grown ups;_
OUTSKIRTS OF FUZENGAKURE​After what felt like a whole day of shopping in Nijiya, the group eventually arrived home to their little cottage buried in the forest. It was dated and in desperate need of repairs. Vines of ivy were invading their home with a natural elegance, crawling along the sides of the house and crawling through the cracks. With such dense, tall trees surrounding, it felt cosy and snug. Only small pockets of light seeped through, illuminating a path to the entrance. Little Mikuru was in awe when her eyes laid upon the cottage.

"W-Wooooow! Lyra, its so beautiful!" She gasped, clutching Ryosuke's hand. He reiterated her comment.

"Yeah, its pretty impressive. How'd you guys afford something like this?" 

Just as he asked that, he noticed the ivy destroying the house and realised that they either appreciated the beauty of the ivy or couldn't afford to get rid of it.

"The last owner of the Orphanage owned it," Lyra revealed, pulling a key out of an inside pocket in her cloak. She jigged it through the lock, opening the door. "Don't worry, I know it looks small but its not. There's an attic."

She was right about that. Although Lyra shared a room with Sera and Rin and Sora doing the same, there was still a spare room for their three new arrivals and beds could be made. However, if the new Mother planned on taking on any more arrivals, they would definitely need to extend their space.  Sera took the three to their rooms while Lyra went inside, calling out to her brothers. They didn't appear to be home yet, probably out on a mission or something like that. It was late afternoon so she thought she may as well get started on supper. As she went into the kitchen to begin preparing the soup, she could hear the excited footsteps and giggles of the children upstairs; for a moment, she even thought she heard Ryosuke laughing, bringing a little smile to her own face.

Sera came down a few minutes later while Lyra was deboning the fish. 

"Need any help, nii-san?" She asked pleasantly. Murasaki nodded, tossing her a brown paper bag full of onions and peppers. 

"Yeah, could you chop those for me?"

"Sure, let me just grab a knife!" 

Sera picked up a vegetable knife and began slicing and dicing next to Lyra. She looked like a television chef with such precision and skill.

"Mikuru and Shojiro really love their room," She revealed with a beaming face, scooping the chopped vegetables into a bowl before plucking another onion out of the bag. "They insist on sleeping next to Ryosuke though! They really love him..."

It was understandable to Lyra. Many of the children who lived here originally, including two of the four that still do, were in similar or even worse situations than those children. If they had someone to lean on when things got horrible and someone to tell them its okay as they slept underneath a cardboard box in a shop doorway, they'd grow an attachment too. 

"Even though we are to be trusted and we genuinely want to help them, they still see Ryo as their protector, their big brother, their parent. I don't think it will ever change, but that's not necessarily a bad thing, is it?"

The brunette thought for a moment at what her elder sister said, trying to find something she could relate it to to better understand.

"So, I guess its like me and you then, isn't it Nii-san?"

"Well... Yeah, you could say so..." Lyra scooped the deboned fish into a rusting frying pan and turned the heat on their gas oven up to maximum. She added some butter and some herbs to the sizzling heat before dropping the fish in. Once she was done, her attention turned to Sera who was still chopping the vegetables. 

"The difference is though Sera, you're older than Ryosuke. I'm not that much older than you, and you're a grown young lady. You need to be more brave, more certain, more decisive, more strong...!"

"I know..." Sera hated when Lyra nagged her about this. She tried, she really did, but it was hard. She didn't have the bravery of Sora, the intelligence of Rin, the maturity of Lyra. 

"I don't want to worry you, but anything could happen to me or the boys. You have to be strong in case it does. I want to know that you'll be able to protect yourself if anything does go wrong."

_*KNOCK KNOCK*_

Instinctively, Lyra grabbed a knife from the drawer when hearing their door knock. Nobody ever came to visit. If anyone did, it was almost certainly trouble.

"Lyra...! What if its Sora-san and Rin-san?"

"Rin would at least not forget his key. Wait here and stop the kids from coming downstairs."

She went to the door and tried to take a peek through the keyhole at who it was. All she saw was a taster of the fabric of their clothes, which looked expensive and was a royal red in colour. Bandits or assassins wouldn't dress with such class, so her guard was lowered but only ever so slightly. Lyra hid the blade behind her back before opening the door just enough to have a conversation with whoever was there, but not too far to make it seem inviting.

The man standing before her was dressed in the official uniform of Fuzengakure officials. He was wrinkled with a mustache and a receding hairline. Middle-aged and grumpy was her initial impressions.

"Lyra Murasaki?" He asked with a hoarse tone. 

"Whose asking?"

A letter was pulled from behind his back and handed to Lyra. She kept the door in place with foot so she could read while keeping her knife hidden. 

Her heart sank after just reading the first line. It was a letter demanding outstanding tax be paid, to the tune of _1.5 million ryo_.

"_What? _We don't pay tax! We're an Orphanage!"

He chuckled at her claim, adjusting the slim black glasses he wore. "No, Mother is gone so you're all squatters. I should go and call reinforcements to arrest you all but I'm in a good mood. Pay your taxes and this won't happen!"

"You're fucking evil! How are we supposed to pay this!?" Her voice was now aggravated and her teeth locked with anger. They couldn't do this, it had to be illegal. She had a feeling this was another part of the corrupt fucks up top trying to get one over on Mother, something she still didn't understand to this day. 

"We can and we will do this. Good day, Murasaki." Spinning on his heel and walking back down the path, Lyra slammed the door behind that piece of shit. She was so angry, she was beyond furious. Hell, right now she could just fall down and start crying but that wasn't who she was. She was strong, and she had to stay strong, especially for the younger ones.

"L-Lyra? What happened?" Sera emerged from the kitchen, taking the knife from Lyra's hand. Her face was worried as she'd heard the shouting and snark comments.

"Me and your brothers are gonna go away for a few days..."
​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Apr 19, 2014)

*Ren Houki*
KONOHA TRAINING GROUNDS

__________​
_"He knows about my clan, yet keeps getting my name wrong. Yeah, there's something fishy about this."_ Ren thought to himself, releasing the handshake. The Houki considered what sort of answer he should give to the mysterious genin, wondering if he should lie about where the clan came from, but based on the fact that he seemed to already know some things about them, he concluded that it would be a bad idea. "Yeah, we've got roots in Kumo, but migrated over to Konoha a while ago." He answered back.

Then he shot out another question, asking what he'd been training. At this, Ren's ears perked up slightly, but the motion was so small and so quick, that it would have been hard to catch. "Ah. I was working on my shurikenjutsu, and seeing if I could use them in practical battle scenarios." He replied with a half-truth. Technically, he had been using shurikenjutsu in his training, but that wasn't specifically what he was trying to improve on. Either way, Ren had concluded beforehand that he had no particular interest in telling him what he was doing.

"Now," Ren stifled a yawn, picking up his zipped bag, "if you're done probing me, I'll be leaving. Feel free to do that training you said you came here to do now." He said, then turned around, curious as to what the kid would do now.


----------



## Laix (Apr 19, 2014)

_Edie Nakano_
TRAINING ARC LIQUID TIME X
*MEAN *KUNOICHI​ _ladies don't fight;_
HARUNO SAKURA MEDICAL ACADEMY

With a streak of bravery, Kirisaki defied the demands of the Witches and brushed past them into the Training Gym. It seemed pointless now, since Shinkō had impressed Edie so much with her bitch-game that she was reconsidering slamming her face into a rack of dumbbells. Disgraced slut Asakura wasn't having it, grabbing Man-Stealer's wrist. A little struggle ensued - well, it wasn't much of a struggle. She slapped the girl down to the ground, with even Edie gasping among the silence. The connection of skin-to-skin echoed through the large room.

"Y-You bitch!" She cried, soothing her cheek. "You'll pay for that!"

"Oh, as if Asakura. What are you gonna do? You're one of the lowest in the class and I don't think you even know any offensive jutsu!" 

Neither did Edie, but she was going to start training for chakra enhanced strength, her hits already packed quite a punch and she was oh, only fucking _immortal_. She may hate it, but it was still an asset in her arsenal. Now she thought about it, none of the girls here knew about it. Ryoko, Alisa and Natsu. Only three people in the entire world, and hopefully it stayed that way. 

"I've got another hand ready for anyone who wishes to defy mine, or Edie-san's wishes."

Again, the honorific was making her cringe but she still couldn't help but admire this sudden sass emerging from Kirisaki. Edie wasn't rubbing off on her, was she? That can only lead to wonderful things!

"Edie, you should've told your friend that combat is strictly forbidden in the school-" Mirai's slightly sarcastic remark was cut off by Edie, who trumped her with her own.

"- except for in the training gym under the supervision of a teacher or prefect, and we have a prefect among us right now."

She pointed at Am? who was wearing the golden badge on her blazer. Blushing with averted eyes, the spineless girl who followed the trends was avoiding conflict. The thought of Edie tearing into her verbally terrified her, so she wasn't going to jump up to take a red-hot smack from either of the blondes. The Nakano understood this perfectly and was using it to her advantage.

"That can also be overridden if the supervising person believes excessive force was used!" 

"Oh, really?"

Edie walked over to Am? with a cunning smirk. She had a penchant for blackmail.

"So, Am? - whats it going to be? Are you going to go running to a headmistress? Or was the force necessary?"

"Um... Well..." The girl stuttered, struggling to find the right word. She was stuck between a rock and a hard place - the rock being the cold, stoney glare of Mirai Haruno and the hard place being the bosom of Edie Nakano and the potential backhand of Kirsaki Shinkō. However, before she could answer their attention all switched to Asakura, who had climbed up from the floor and was lunging for Edie. Her loud war cry laughably gave her away, allowing Edie to shove her back down to the ground.

"Trash should stay on the floor. We can't have the smell lingering in the house~!" She quipped, flicking her hair in tune with Kirisaki. Mirai looked visibly pissed off now.

"Okay, so its a fight you girls want? After the tours, you can meet me in the outside training grounds. We can settle this there."

An interesting proposition that Edie Nakano, self-proclaimed Queen Bee of Haruno Sakura Medical Academy couldn't be seen turning down.

"_Three vs Two?_ Oh Mirai that's low even for you!"

"Um... I don't want to fight..."

Haruno shot the weak-willed Yamanaka a glare that seemed surprised Am? was standing away from the battle. Was she finally growing a back bone? Edie wondered curiously. There was a moment of pause before Mirai accepted her stance with a 'hmph'.

"Fine, you're better suited for espionage anyway. Me and Asakura, you and your walking STD. One hour in the Training Grounds outside. Understood?"

So Edie wasn't the only one who thought that? Come on, two people now. It has to be true.

"Crystal clear."​


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 19, 2014)

*Zell Kazama
Road To Tanzaku Town
*
Between a Hyuuga Princess and newly born Battle Hound the remaining three bandits were dispatched with minimal difficulty and extreme prejudice. Somewhere along the line though it became less about beating the tar out of their opponents and became a came of anything you can do, I can do better, with Ryoko being better? She was faster, stronger, and overall just more versatile. The prospect of fighting Ryoko at any point kind of scared the shit out of Zell; she was a force of nature. However it wasn?t like she was a brute, there was such an abundance of eloquence and poise in her movements. She danced to an invisible rhythm as she fought and in a way it was very attractive. Ryoko had something different from Edie?s va-va voom, there wasn?t an overpoweringly obvious sex appeal to her, instead she was just an overpoweringly obvious beauty. After pontificating on how great Ryoko was and realizing that Asami as well as Edie were nowhere to be found they continued onward to Tanzaku Town. Zell found himself stealing glances at her along the way, a fact that wasn?t lost on the Hyuuga girl being a Hyuuga an all so when she caught him he had to say something?

?This was my first time seeing the Hyuuga techniques?I was really surprised you?re a really strong shinobi.? Zell closed his eyes and grimaced at the insensitivity of the wording he used. It made him sound really sexist which was the furthest thing from the truth so he continued to ramble in an attempt to recover. ?I don?t mean it?s surprising because you?re a girl, I mean it?s just surprising because you seem so delicate?oh god?never mind?. 

The boy who had just literally punched a man?s face in for killing a girl he barely knew was now reduced to a meandering fool who kept on trying to put his foot in his mouth. It almost certainly had to be on purpose given how often it was happening. He rubbed his face into the palms of his hair and grabbed a bit of his hair, threatening to pull it out.

?You?re a really funny guy Zell? one minute you can come off really strong and the next you kind of come off as a bumbling idiot. When you grow up a little you might actually be?? The Hyuuga princess stopped herself realizing she was about to compliment the gawky teen when he hadn?t earned it. 

?You have to be careful about that jutsu you used to knock out that first bandit. You?re going to damage your hand if you use it too much; I can already fractures starting to form? If you break your hand and Asami isn?t around to help I don?t know if I can finish the mission with just Edie. Don?t be an idiot, even though I am the number 1 student of the Haruno Medical Academy after all I still do need your help.?

Zell didn?t want to say anything but she was right, he could feel the tax that the Choujin Sentou was putting on his fist. The amount of uses it had left wasn?t exact but he felt if he were to use it twice more there was a high probability of those tiny fractures outright ruining his hand. The way the technique was now it was imperfect and it wasn?t exactly a move he could pull out willy-nilly, there wasn?t even time to train. 

?I?ll keep that in mind and try to be less of an idiot. So once we get to Tanzaku town what should we do??

?We?re going to complete the mission. Knowing that dumb cow she?s probably thinking the same thing, and who knows maybe Asami is with her??

Ryoko nor Edie knew how spot on that assumption was​


----------



## Kei (Apr 19, 2014)

[Kyo; The Small Flame of Fuzen]
[Introduction Arc; Part One]​
Red was a symbol of passion, hatred, lust, and anything that can consume a person. It didn?t tear, it didn?t overwhelm, it only consumed, and that was what it meant to be a part of a clan that color was red.  Their red hair that looked like fire itself was dancing on it, and red eyes that brimmed over with passion. Even their smiles could send shivers down someone spine because it was filled with things that mothers and fathers warned their child about. It was one of their punishments to become sin itself, the sin of lust, the power to consume but not overwhelm, and make something weak enough but not harm it in any way.

That was one of the many powers that came with being a member of a clan that represent fire. The Fennikkusu clan, the clan that gave rise to the village of Fuzenkagure, and the clan that was noted by their beautiful fire hair and red eyes. It was like you could tell the difference between just regular red hair and their red hair, they were kissed by the flames themselves, everyone was just blessed by the remaining embers. 

They weren?t a perfect clan, but it was true that they stood above some other low lives. However, that was their opinion, but to a certain red haired boy it was the truth. 

?Kyo!? A voice called out to the young man causing him to jump, how long was he off in the daze like that?

?Were you paying attention Kyo?? The person next to him ask, her eyes didn?t resemble passion but a warm flame, ?We were talking about the recent dealing with smaller clans, how should we deal with them if they were ever to rebel.?

An old man scoffed at that sentence, his face was filled with wrinkles, but his hair still seemed to be kissed by flames.  There was another old lady next to him which was the same case, the body looked old but the hair looked as though it was that of a young person.  Anyone that was present during this meeting between families had the signature red hair and red eyes, all except the woman who sat next to him. The woman with the eyes not of passion but of a warm fire, her hair showed a slight gray that stood out of place in the bunch of red.

Kyo scratched his head as he positioned himself straight and proper, ?Forgive me elders I was not paying attention, my mind was caught elsewhere.? He bowed a bit, ?We shouldn?t worry about smaller clans rebelling under us, and they showed no signs of ever doing it, so why are we troubling ourselves with those thoughts.?

The old man that was sitting across from him had a fit of laughter, throwing his head back and slapping his thigh, he looked like he was had trouble breathing while he was laughing? Good?

?I would expect more from you Kyo! The smaller you are less power you have, the less power you have, the more power you will want. The higher chance you will bite the hand that will feed you?? The old man said as he eyed the younger man. The red pupil looked off in his eyes, as if he was some sort of monster, but that wasn?t too far off from the truth.

The Fennikkusu clan was made up by a bunch of monsters itching for a battle, and the time of peace had slowly began to erode their patience. The taste of battle dominated their tongues to the point that clan meetings were sat fantasizing about clan uprising so they could go out and kill. 

Monsters all of them?.Even Kyo?.

?Then we crush the worms who thought about turning their eyes to the sun.? Kyo said as bluntly causing the nods of some of the elders, ?If one worm steps out of place. We teach the others a lesson by using that one as an example of what will ever happen of crossing the Fennikkusu clan.?


----------



## Cjones (Apr 19, 2014)

*LT/Hisashi/Masami*

*Mission: The Insane Medic and The Music Box III*
_Ambush_

The group of Azumo, Masami and Hisashi had found themselves approaching the house of the “Insane Medic” in order to retrieve the music box that their client wanted. Though it would seem that there were other things in store for the group as several paper bombs hovered in mid-air, suddenly appearing right at the entrance. 

"Fall back!" 

*BOOM*

The explosion rocked the front of the house, completely collapsing the front end while the suppose recipents of said explosion gave an impressive display of their prowess by leaping an impressive distance away from the house just at the time of the explosion, thanks to the timely response of Azumo. As the three skid across the ground, from the smoke of the detention, the house in its entirety and their immeidate area was swarmed from head to toe with no were to go.

"Bandits?" 












Surrounded on all sides everywhere they looked. The tall mountain like peaks also hid prying eyes. More than just these few hundred were watching them, though the ones perched at the top did not move. What were they waiting on? As a matter of fact, why did it take this many bandits just to rob a single person? This seemed far to organized, but now was not the time to wonder. The bandits were cautiously converging on her. Some wore masks, others were scarf’s, some had gruff bear like appearances, while others more clean and up kept. 

Though they all wore armor and they all wore a sinister smile as they continued to stalk the group, with their weapons drawn. Masami held an expression of concern and slight worry, but found herself instinctively stepping in front of Hisashi. His expression hidden under his mask, his mouth was slightly ajar as his idea was stolen; shielding her was usually his job. Azumo on the other hand, could hardly contain her enjoyment, and had even begun to nibble on her lip; massive white eyes of the Hyuuga clan seemed to brighten at the thought of shredding these people down to the bone. Like a child hyped up on sugar, Azumo began to twitch in anticipation at the thought of them attacking which was a cause of concern.

“Azumo-sensei, I don’t think we sh-“

"So who wants to be the first to fill. Me. Up.?"

The first to strike was a small man. He obviously valued speed as he wielded a dagger and crisscrossed in his running as he approached her. Giving out a shrill battle cry the man thrust out his dagger extending his arm to full length to increase his piercing ability and reach. The loud clanking of metal followed in tune with the man's cry, using the handle of her chakram Azumo parried, forcing the man arm off to the side and with one swift stroke his about slid part in diagonal, the insides of his body spilled out across the ground.

"Just how important can a simple music box be?" Masami questioned. This caused the bandits to grumble amongst them with anger. I didn't take long for them all to come to an agreement and began to gang rush the entire group. The senju darted her eye to side, two came from the back and four from the front. One of the bandits jumped over had with a pair of claws from behind. Hisashi and she quickly ducked while Azumo began twirling her weapon backwards and severed the man behind her in two. The men along with his other four companions retaliated. A pink and black parasol began hovering into the air, and just like magic a sprinkle of nails began pouring out, flooding the entire battle field and piercing whoever was unfortunate enough to be in the vicinity. 

Azumo snatched up one of the bifurcated men, using him as a defensive shield, the bandit's clawed hand rip through his flesh leaving him open for her cut through her human shield to cut down the other. In that moment a man with a long scythe came to slice her across the eye, the reflection of Azumo’s s face could be seen in his blade from the moonlight that shone off it. The Hyuuga ducked down evading the slash, prompting Hisashi to vault over her back and plant his foot square into the man’s face.

Another quickly came at the jonin with another blow, this time she parried sending his weapon flying, grabbed a hold of his leather armor and forced him to turn effectively stopping another in his tracks, not wanting to hurt his comrade. Azumo tossed the man to the ground and ran the other bandit through without hesitation. Blood splattered across her face as the giant circular blade tore through the man and many others like wet tissue.  

Still more bandits came and by this time the group found themselves beginning to tire out. There were waves and waves of bandits before them as they collectively began their heavy breathe. There were still some left, about ten, all ready to strike, until a loud whistled echoed through the mountain valley. One of the men on the cliffs the pointed backwards and the last of the bandits began to withdraw...but how come? Azumo pulled herself together and ordered her team to begin a tactical retreat, though their path was suddenly cut off as Masami and Hisashi quickly found themselves in a choke hold with one arm pinned to their back.

"To slow child."  as he whispered inside Hisashi’s ear. "A-are you trying to g-get me o-off? I’ve been choked far worse. I can’t even…feel motivated by this." I retorted causing him to tighten his hold.

"Such a group was giving my men problems? Boo hoo, seems like I'll have to punish them later. He he." A woman wearing fanciful kimono appeared behind the man with her sword drawn and at Masami’s throat. "So pretty for a girl so young aren't you?" She said in a sultry voice as she ran the rip of her blade up her neck and pressed it against her chin. The young kunochi could only keep quiet for now. Even Azumo was forced into silence. They had caught her responsibilities and speaking out of turn wouldn't help her at the moment. Her eye was fixed on the woman; the way she talked and walked...she must have been the leader of this most organized group of bandits. 

"Take them back to the camp Hiro; we'll deal with’em there." She ordered and the man simply replied as he began to force them to walk.

"Yes Akira..." He obediently responded as he began barking orders to the rest of the group. 

_“This isn’t just a regular group of bandits, but I can’t do anything as things stand now. When I get the chance; however…I’ll thoroughly enjoy the flesh of that woman.” The long of hunger filled the eyes of the Hyuga who slowly slid her tongue from one end of her mouth to the other. Her next target had been decided. _​


----------



## Vergil (Apr 19, 2014)

*Dante.*

They were intent on fighting. Mindless thugs, maybe it'd be best if he left them alone. Dante backed away slowly and smiled. He had better things to do than watch a bunch of ninjas show off their chakra penises to each other. 

Enough time had passed to start getting ready for the night out. A quick shower and a get his clothes ready, as well as his hair. He looked shit hot, but hey, he would have even if he was covered in blood and surrounded by shinobi - he was just that damned awesome.

He met the group he was going with in the lobby of the hotel - the hen party was already under full swing, of course and they were eager to find out where this awesome place was that Dante had told them about. Of course his Henge was in full effect, simply turning into a slightly older version of himself (why try to tamper with perfection?) He led the girls round a series of turns and found an unmarked door with a surly looking bouncer standing in front of it. He sniffed as he looked at Dante, who quietly shuffled to the centre of the group, letting the low cut tops and short skirts open the door for the group.

Success! The typical heavy and humid atmosphere was present, the faint smell of dry ice and the terrible music that would sound like Mozart by the time they were done at the bar, which Dante headed for. First round on him - he l;iked to get the expensive one out of the way, by the time the later rounds come a lot of them would be legless and be out of the race. It was a few hours in an by then he had lost his concentration for the henge and was in his original form, but everyone was way too drunk to notice or care.

The shots flowed like water, the club became warmer, clothes flew off, laughs were had, the dancing was bad and they were well past the point of no return. The rest of the nights was like looking at photos - only snapshots of drink, the toilet, crying girls, and getting hot and heavy with one of the girls, there was shouting.....  Then there was blackness.

Dante awoke with the sun in his eyes and feeling heavier than normal. He had something sticky and sweet on his face. Good lord, she can't have been that much of a squirter...no...this was something else. Honey? 

He opened his eyes and found himself buried in sand, with only his head protruding out of the sand and some strange looking mounds all around him. He looked to his left and found a few other heads in the same position. 

"So....uh....hi?"


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Apr 19, 2014)

*Shiryu*

The gorge that Shiryu and Ivery were spying upon, generally ran west to east with the path the river had taken to the sea over time. They were looking down from the northern face, so when Ivery mentioned that he spotted something to the north, Shiryu had to strain the angle of his gaze downwards, scanning the ravine wall on the side that they were hiding on. At first, he saw nothing unusual, but then, looking further inland where the canyon took a bit of a curve, he noticed a rocky outcropping, distinct from the rocky cliff face but still obscure enough that it could not be easily spotted from above.

"A ledge...?" Shiryu mumbled, risking to lean his head out slightly further to get a better look. They only had their eyes to rely on for the moment. With the heavy rain that the region was experiencing, the river on the canyon floor had significantly swollen. Its water thundered towards the coast, which when combined with the acoustics of the high, narrow ravine, made the entire area sound like being inside of a washing machine.

"I don't see anything else, we may as well check it out..." Shiryu said as clearly as he could. He rose into a kind of stealthy crouch, and began jumping his way down the rock face, trying to find foot holds as much as possible rather than use his chakra to grip the surface of the wet rock. Silently, he made his way downward, although given the watery cacophony being generated by the river down below, he had hardly needed to worry.

Shiryu estimated the canyon depth to be about 100 meters, with the mysterious ledge protruding from the cliff face about a third of the way down. It was certainly difficult to get to for anyone who wasn't a ninja. The canyon at this depth was in fact very narrow, so narrow in fact that both Shiryu and Ivery could have leaped across if they wanted to. On his descent, Shiryu elected to stay on the side with the ledge, so as to provide as much cover as possible. As he got close, he noticed that the ledge appeared to have a little enclave. When Shiryu examined the interior a bit closer, his pulse immediately increased and his fingers tensed on his spear.

"A tag!" he hissed to Ivery, just loud enough to hear over the river below but hopefully soft enough not to draw any unwanted attention. Shiryu froze on the rock face and scouted around. There was not a soul in sight apart from himself and Ivery, but the paper tag stuck to the rock face was definitely out of place. Shiryu estimated that it was certainly some kind of ninjutsu paper tag, but it appeared to be too big to be an explosive.

_A barrier tag maybe...?_

He had to admit that his knowledge on such ninja implements was somewhat limited, and most tag ninjutsu outside of explosives he had seen he had only ever read about in text books. They had no choice but to examine it.

"I'm going closer", Shiryu mouthed at Ivery, but he had taken to using hand signs to indicate to his teammate what he was about to do. He slowly edged along the rock face. His eyes now hyper actively scanned every piece of rock before he stepped on it, wary of any kind of traps as he drew closer and closer to the ledge. Still, there was no response or change of any kind. He crept a bit closer, unclasping his cloak and switching his spear hand. Still nothing. 

He was now right beside the ledge, no more than a few meters. There was nothing on its surface apart from a few large rocks that looked like they had tumbled from above. Even from this far away though, Shiryu could identify some faint indentations in the shallow mud that caked the ledge surface. Someone definitely was, or had been here. His hand shot out, giving an 'alert' hand signal to Ivery to indicate danger nearby. Shiryu paused for a moment, taking one last look for any traps, before hopping onto the ledge.

The instant that Shiryu's foot touched the ledge surface, one of the rocks lying nearby, leaped at the young ninja with frightening speed. It came at him so quickly that Shiryu barely had enough time to raise his spear between himself and the rock which suddenly seemed to unfurl and unfold like a piece of origami before his very eyes, rapidly taking on a humanoid form. It had struck him before he even had a proper foothold on ledge, sending both Shiryu and his attacker careening off the edge and plummeting in free fall for a short distance. The pair landed on another little ledge, no more than a single jagged rock, further down. Shiryu landed hard, almost breaking his spine on the satchel of antennas and radio equipment he had been carrying on his back. His head snapped back hard and his attacker landed on top of him with a thud, forcing the air from his lungs. He gasped but there was no reprieve. The rock broke under the weight of the pair and they fell again. 

The impact had broken the strap of the satchel and it fell away, bouncing down along the rock face on a different trajectory. Shiryu meanwhile collided with another jutting rock further down and his attacker, again, fell on top of him. Mercifully, the wet stone held and arrested their fall. Shiryu was stunned and he struggled to gather himself. His back was aching and his vision was spinning, blurring in and out of focus. He gained a clear view of who had assaulted him, just in time to see its head split open like a wooden flower and a thick purple mist come spilling out all over Shiryu's face. In a moment of thoughtless, primal desperation or perhaps out of sheer survival instinct, he shoved the being off of him and powerfully pushed outwards with his legs, propelling him across the ravine. He didn't have time to plan where he was jumping, he just jumped to put distance between himself and the attacker. His haphazard escape caused him to collide with the opposite cliff face and bounce down a bit before coming to rest on the jagged rocks about 10 meters above the raging river.

He groaned and pulled himself to his hands and knees, giving his head a brief shake to stop the spinning and immediately regretting it. He gingerly reached around to the back of his head and nervously pawed at the numbness at the back of his skull. He inspected his hand and noted the liberal coating of blood as the rain rapidly washed it from his palm.

_Ugh... I must have hit my head from the initial fall. Who the hell...?_

Shiryu directed a hateful gaze at the source of his grief. The thing that had attacked him was still on the other side of the ravine, simply staring back at Shiryu. When he had shoved the attacker off of him, it had simply done a little flip and landed on another nearby rock perch. Even in the midst of the rain and wind, it just sat there, perfectly still, eerily staring back at Shiryu. He could have kicked himself for not suspecting those rocks lying so randomly on the ledge. Even though only one had leaped at him, he suspected that the others were simply disguised attackers as well. How many did he count? Five? Number six was sitting there looking at him with the upper part of its head still split wide open. That state seemed to be intentional however as it appeared to have taken no injury from the drop.

_I suppose I broke your fall well enough... bastard..._

Shiryu waved at Ivery to indicate that he was ok, as well as that there were more of these things hiding on the ledge. Shiryu wiped at the surface of his re-breather and noted the purple substance that coated it which the rain was also now washing away. "Poison gas huh?" There was only one thing that Shiryu knew of that could split open its own head and pour out poison gas: a ninja puppet.

He was suddenly very grateful that he wore a re-breather and visor as it had probably just saved his life. But where was the puppeteer? The puppets behviour was also strange as it didn't seem to press the attack. Now that Shiryu had fallen so far from the ledge it simply sat there looking at him.

_Is this some kind of automated defense system? They only attack when someone approaches the ledge?_

Perhaps if the puppets had such a simple directive, it eliminated the need for a puppeteer to be anywhere nearby. Whatever this trap was and wherever the puppeteer was, it didn't change the fact of what needed to be done.

"We have to get on to that ledge!" Shiryu called up at Ivery. However the pair were going to do it, it was going to be very tricky. Fighting 5 puppets on a cliff face in pouring rain was a tall order, especially where ninja puppets had no fear of the 75 meter plunge into a raging storm-fueled river down below.


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 19, 2014)

*Uchiha Akaya*

_Electrifying meeting III_​


Atlantic Storm said:


> *"Now," Ren stifled a yawn, picking up his zipped bag, "if you're done probing me, I'll be leaving. Feel free to do that training you said you came here to do now." He said, then turned around, curious as to what the kid would do now.*​


*

Shurikenjutsu is what he said, being honest I?m not particularly interested in it yet it must be kind of useful if he got injured practicing it, that or he is just doesn?t know how to train. Well great, now he is going away and i have barely discovered what his name? This sorta missions are a pain I tell you. Standing up I quickly run to catch up with him, and pass an arm around his shoulders. I hate doing that, it?s like I wanna be his friend or something when I clearly not."Hahah c?mmon pal, i wanted to train but...what about ya stay a bit more?"I said in a hurry, it would be a pain to be around just one guy for days...and it would look gay.

"Ya see, as an Uchiha I use fire techniques I was plannin? on practicing those but now that ya?re here. Would ya allow me ta see how they work against yer spark jutsus?"I asked smiling although pretty much I was requesting a spar with him; by what I read before, he is not too fond of making friends nor practicing with them but He wouldn?t deny a little spar right?"Ya know bro, only five minutes!"I said feigning excitement, his personality wasn?t too important as long as he didn?t betray his comrades during a battle so what I ahd to do now was get a taste of his skills.

"What do ya say then?" 

*​​


----------



## Kei (Apr 19, 2014)

_[Zyana; The Young Viper]
[The Gunsmith Arc; Part One]_​
The months passed, so many clients and missions, so many times she heard the sound of a gun being fired. Zyana let the water pass over her, they were finally home, she didn?t think she would miss the place that seemed more like a holding cell than a home, but when she had walked in to the place she felt the safest she did in months. The secret knocks, the constant moving, and changing of clothes when she entered and exited out the room, it all came to a stop when she walked into the door of their apartment?

Even the extreme shower, that only knew how to be extremely hot or cold, but even as her skin shivered underneath the icy cold shower it was after she was living a dream. Day in and day out she wondered if she would ever see Fuzenkagure again, would she ever taste the cake and tea that was at that one caf?, the passion to one day get home pushed her to try her hardest.  Though the missions weren?t bad, many good things came out of it. Things that she wouldn?t believe a couple of months ago?

First it was her body, Zyana stood underneath the water and allowed the cold ice water to run over her bare flesh.  She ran her hands across her skin, wounds, scars clearly stood out, some looked as though they were deeper than others, and someone would clearly question how she survived some. Although many women looked at scars like these in shame, Zyana took pride in each and everyone one of them, because they were a sign that she got away. That she survived?

As her hands traveled lower she felt the hard bumps that riddled her stomach, the formation of abs were clear, it wasn?t like Emiya whose abs totaled an eight but she only needed four more and then she?ll be closer to him.  It was a sign that she had gotten better, that her once childish body was adapting to the rigors training that Emiya subjected her to.  She turned off the shower and stepped out, drying off her hair, she placed on her underwear before looking at herself in the mirror?

Even her face which was once oval began to slow slight changes. Sometimes Zyana couldn?t even recognize herself. Where was she? The girl who came from the island? Even though she was only 15 years of age she resembled almost a 20 year old woman. She gotten taller, her body was leaner, and thanks to the bandage she constantly wore her chest appeared more like a boys than an actual female.   Her hair grew longer though over the past couple of months, she cut it from time to time, but she could never bring herself to chop it off?

Her mother loved long hair?Sakura praised her?

It was the only thing she had left that reminded her of her old village?

Zyana shook her head wildly. Lately no matter how many missions she took, no matter how many people she killed?The island appeared in her head as if a knife plunging into her heart?

?Zyana,? The door opened and Emiya was introduced to all her glory, but that was the second good thing that came out of the months that passed.

Emiya and her grew closer, if this was any time before the missions, she would have probably screamed and threw a fit. However, now she trusted him with her body or it was something way more than she could describe into words. 

?Someone is going to be coming over soon, but I?ll be out reporting the missions, greet them and take them to the weapon room.?  Emiya said looking straight into her eyes, ?They?ll be fixing up the guns so just stay with them and keep them company.?

Zyana nodded, ?Alright, I?ll see you later right??

?Yeah,? He closed the door behind her but opened it part way, ? Your chest grew, you should begin double wrapping your bandages.?

Zyana smiled, ?Sure!?


----------



## Kenju (Apr 19, 2014)

[5 Lives Code - Drop Down Dead]
-Mission: Kill The Traitor (Part 1)-
[FONT=?Book Antiqua?]
A few thoughts- no, images appeared in the head of a certain girl that walked within an unfamiliar village named, ?Takumi?. There wasn?t any specially about this village, or rather there wasn?t anything in this village that she felt was special. More importantly, there were the images running through her mind regarding past events and regarding a certain mission that needed to be taken care of, to be more specefic, the green-haired girl with a hood over her head, removed a piece of paper with information regarding the mission. In order to not skip over anything, she scanned through it once more with uninterested eyes



> Name: Kill the traitor!!!
> Rank: B
> Applicants: Black
> Description: Today ex-Fuzengakure?s ninja Shinomori Aoshi has fled the village after severely hurting a fellow villager and finding out a very important secret about Fuzengakure. He possesses Ice release bloodline limit and is extremely dangerous. Destroy him on sight; do not let him say a word. He was last seen in River country with a 5 years old blonde girl.



Sketchy, way too sketchy, was what the girl, Riokou, thought as she passed by an intersection with her hands being placed within her pocket. The young kunoichi looked at the direction of a food stand and sighed to herself in annoyance. She didn't take much likeness to haveing to interact with strangers but the mission and the life of a little girl was more important than her own small inconveniences. 

She had asked the man at the food stand if he had caught sight of a boy and a blond little girl about the age of 5 years old. This sort of uninteresting thing continued on as Riokou searched throughout the village. At the same time, she was once again rummiging through the images in her head. 

5 corpses flashed through her mind, none of them were a pretty sight but it didn't disturb the natural cool head of the young lady. For being an ice release user, the boy had not seemed to use any sort of technique on the victims, from what Riokou had seen after looking through the bodies.

Speaking of which, from what she could tell, most of them died rather quickly. Being someone that did not have much fear of death, Riokou wasn't too concerned about them being dead. Especially the older woman, who had lived a long enough life. Although it was disheartening that the lives of the young ones had to be cut so short, at the very least, they were at peace now.

After all, death did not truly mean the end of an existence entirely. Like a corpse being nutrition for the earth, a person's existence would live on without them being conscious of it. Similarly, the people that boy had killed would live on as the crime he committed, while also living on as the lives within Riokou's heart that she would avenge. 

The person that would be the target of harm, Shinomori Aoshi, had come to the direction of this village from what reports had stated. Also,  from what had been gathered, because of the recent rainy weather, the faces and heads of few could not be seen. There were three that matched the description of a boy and a small girl. The object....no life in hand was becoming in reach of Riokou's grasp.

[/font]​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Apr 19, 2014)

*Ren Houki*
KONOHA TRAINING GROUNDS

__________​
_"An Uchiha, eh?"_ Ren's interest piqued slightly, stopping mid-step. The Uchiha clan were infamous in Konoha for being a family of battle-born shinobi, gifted in all three shinobi arts and their prodigious Sharingan eyes, which allowed them to see through and copy jutsu. The chance to fight one, given how rare they were, wasn't one Ren would often come across. At this point, it had become somewhat obvious to Ren that the other kid just wanted to test him and his abilities. Initially, he hadn't been too interested or keen to interact with him, but after learning he hailed from the legendary Uchiha clan...

The Houki turned around, a slight spark in his eye. "Interesting proposition. I'll accept, then." He took out a kunai, charging the hilt of it with raiton chakra to make sure that whoever touched it would have their hands turned numb. Then, with a casual gesture, he threw it, sticking it into the ground just short of the Uchiha's feet. "Here's a weapon. First one to get the other into the ground." Ren stated, taking out one of his own.


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 19, 2014)

*Shinkurou Kengo*

_What a sword is meant for II_​
Okay, these two peeps are talkin? about some nonsense now. What a sword is meant for? Philosophy? As far as I know, a sword is a weapon and they are only meant to be used to defend or kill, nothing else. I don?t really think there?s another way to look at a sword, it?s only a thing created for those two purposes. On the other side of my mind I?m also looking at Takashi-sensei with eyes of disbelief. Yeah right, as if someone like Kumogakure?s Lightning beast could think about anything deep besides fighting, fighting and fighting...Now ya may be thinking "But you only think about asses, boobs,asses, boobs don?t you?" well let me tell ya that: you are completely right!! I love women and can?t think about anything else...ya better don?t think I?m a pervert, I?m just a normal guy who normally gets horny when seeing a hot babe.

"Uhm, sensei?" i finally call the attention of the blacksmith and the Kumo jounin, distracting them from their stupid quarrel about something i didn?t understand."What?s a sword meant for?"I asked naively, now I had the doubt in my mind and i won?t stop until knowing what the heck they are talking about. Yet before they could answer someone intervened, actually that made me realize we were surrounded by civilians.



LunarCoast said:


> "Sorry sirs, but I was passing by when I heard your... raised voice. I believe it was ojiisan and something about swords, being a experianced smith myself I was curious if... I might be of service?"



Is what the newcomer spout. I stared at him for a second...he had a mask with him and looked kinda mysterious, like a real ninja unlike all the weirdos I have found so far. He looks...so coool!! yep, definitely cooler tha that bastard Raku. Assuming that he is from Kumogakure I reach him and talk.


"Coool!! Hey, hey, where can I get one of those masks? Oi, sensei where can I get one of these-"but i shut up once I saw him glaring at me"A-anyway dude, could ya tell me what a sword is meant for?"I asked, if even Takashi-sensei knew about it, it meant that every shinobi must know it right? after all the only one who isn?t from this village is me."And seriously, where do i get one of those?"


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 19, 2014)

_Electrifying meeting IV_​
Akaya looked at Ren with a smirk whatever might have caused the Houki to get some sort of interest in him helped the Uchiha to keep their interaction going. Probably using his last name as bait of some sort wouldn?t be bad once in a while. Seeing how the blue-haired guy took out a weapon, Akaya got ready to take out his won but it wa sthen that Ren threw a Kunai near the jinchuuriki?s feet. For an instant the black-haired kid looked at the weapon the lightning release user pretty much gave him. Suspicion was in his gaze as he looked at it, it wa sobviously weird for someone to give you a weapon but he shrugged off the thought, probably it wa sbecaus ethey were guys from the same village and this was nothing but a mere spar.

Without doubting about his opponent?s intention, Akaya extended his left hand, grabbed the kunai and pulled it out in an instant, time fraction where he felt some kind of light pain in his hand _"IDIOT!"_ he scolded himself for falling into such an obvious trap!! What was he one of those stupid rookies that just came out from the academy? he just made himself look like a newbie. He let the kunai fall to the ground and instantly with his right hand, threw a couple of shuriken at Ren sign that the spar was starting.

_"Great!! Now I don?t feel my fucking hand...but, heh, this will be funny"_he thought at last awaiting for his opponents reaction and starting to think on his own next move, with a hand not responding as he wnated it would be kind of a pain to deal with someone else but he could manage somhow, he always did.


----------



## LunarCoast (Apr 19, 2014)

luffy no haki said:


> "Coool!! Hey, hey, where can I get one of those masks? Oi, sensei where can I get one of these-"but i shut up once I saw him glaring at me"A-anyway dude, could ya tell me what a sword is meant for?"I asked, if even Takashi-sensei knew about it, it meant that every shinobi must know it right? after all the only one who isn?t from this village is me."And seriously, where do i get one of those?"
> [/FONT]



Hatori raised an eyebrow, and is a little taken back when the shinobi speaks up directly at him. Then to top it off he hears that name, Takashi. He was almost certain now this ninja before him was from another village, were they all like this? He wonders to himself. He remains nervously silent when asked about the mask unsure whether or not it was best to say, he presumed not considering he himself had no idea the Anbu existed until today. Thankfully, Takashi saved him the effort of trying to weasel his way out of that one. Phew.

He could respond however, without a doubt to the shinobi's second question and was eager to do so finding his confidence once more as they enter the topic area he was all too familiar with. After all, he couldn't wear this clan seal without knowing the basics, if he could call them that.

"A sword is meant for, well most would explain it as you just did but coming from a Kenjutsu user I would say it is my way of life and a statement about your character, for example..." He draws Amagumo holding it out for a second, "My Ninjatō Amagumo I made with my grandfather’s help when I was younger, to me it's not just a weapon to strike down my foes but also a reminder of the bond I shared with him long ago, the hilt reminds me of the clan in which I belong and my duty to both them and my village. To others it might just seem like a weapon, but at the end of the day every sword is unique and has its own story to tell I can tell a lot about a fellow Kenjutsu user just by the weapon they use."

He turns his head upwards and smirks, "Just in time." As the gathering clouds above the mountainous terrain had finally began dropping their payloads upon the people below. The blade begins to shimmer a very feint blue after the first droplet lands on the tip with a satisfying clang.

The owl perched on his shoulder shudders for a moment disliking the rain aginste her feathers and is quick to dart under cover. Her wing tips brush aginste pratically everyone once fully extended."Oh and erm sorry I am being impolite.... I'm Akarusa. Sorry about April, she hates wet."


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Apr 19, 2014)

*Ren Houki*
KONOHA TRAINING GROUNDS

__________​
_"Too easy."_ Ren thought to himself, watching the Uchiha pick up the weapon. His smug smirk quickly subsided into surprise, and that's when Ren moved, capitalizing on the opening provided. Simultaneously, Akaya immediately dropped the kunai, withdrawing some shuriken with his other hand and throwing them at Ren, presumably to slow down his advance. But, against the shinobi who had just spent the past hour deflecting barrages of shuriken from all angles, such a maneuver was futile. The Houki pressed on with the offensive, hands flying in a flurry of motion working to dismantle the Uchiha's shurikens until he got right up to him.

"Shurikenjutsu on somebody who had just been practising it for hours?" Ren raised an eyebrow, giving a smirk. "Poor move." He stated, his body twisting and turning, lashing out at the boy's chest with a roundhouse kick.


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 19, 2014)

_Electrifying meeting IV_​
Akaya stared directly as Ren advanced towards him, his shuriken were deflected in different directions as the Houki kept advancing, treue that his first move wasn?t effective at all sinc elathough the blue-haired guy slowed down a bit, he still reached the opponent quite fast "Shurikenjutsu on somebody who had just been practising it for hours?" he heard while getting ready to intercept him "Poor move." was what cam eout from the Houki?s mouth, as his body twisted so he could deliver a roundhouse kick.

Akaya frowned at it, in a way it was good since he now discovered something else about the boy in front of him but on ther other hand, he hated to be underestimated."Tsk" instantly Akaya?s body ducked but not before letting his numb hand in the air; he has studied a lot through his life so far and in a book he was able to see all the specific points where humans were defenseless and which parts of the body could be easily damaged or healed. Among this knowledge obviously the memory of having seen where the nerves of the arms were, was still there.Letting his arm loose to receive the kick, he tries to twist it although not much since he can not control it completely yet.

Ren?s leg collides with Akaya?s arm and the Uchiha can feel something similar to a piercing pain from the part where his arm was hit, all the way to his fingers. Ignoring the sensation that really didn?t compare to Inuzuka Kaito?s attacks, Akaya instantly wraps the arm around Ren?s leg and pulls him down, then clenching his right fist he throws a punch at the guy?s solar plexus.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Apr 19, 2014)

*Ren Houki*
KONOHA TRAINING GROUNDS

__________​
_"He's decent."_ Ren thought to himself, watching his kick first collide with his opponent's arm, before the Uchiha brought a hand to grasp around his leg with a vice-like grip. The Houki's eyes widened slightly, feeling a sudden weight brought down upon his body as his opponent moved his arms to pull him down by the leg. _"He's strong... I'm not going to be able to move out of this through force."_ Slamming a hand down on the ground to stop the momentum of his fall, he brings the rest of his body up with abdominal strength then shoots a leg upward into Akaya's chin in a bid to make him let go of his leg. His maneuver allowed him to narrowly evade the punch the Uchiha had tried to deliver, relocating the impact on the solar plexus so that his attack only grazed the inside of his thigh.

_"He's strong, but slower and less skilled than I am. As long as I can avoid getting hit directly, I should be fine."_ He assessed.


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 19, 2014)

*Shinkurou Kengo*

_What a sword is meant for III_​
I listen, I listen to the words that this new guy with that mask say and i can?t understand yet, I mahself am a swordman too but seem like I?m not dedicated enough to completely understand that. Another question roams my mind as I wodner if Raku thinks this too, he stayed at the Aosuki compound playing with Takashi-sensei?crazy siblings while me and my teacher came to see this old gorilla black smith. I don?t understand it but something in his words kinda mad eme remember why I was so happy for having that sword...it was my dad?s memento.

"Heeeeeh so you could say what I am like if I show ya mah sword?" I asked kinda excited, it was like having a meeting with one of those fortune-tellrs, but instead of looking at mah hand he would lok at mah sword. Unsheathing ma sword I show him both  parts...ugh this just reminds me what i am here for, a new one."Ya see, this onebroke in a fight not long ago and I came to get a new one...BUT THAT OLDFART was trying to kill me and scolded me instead i said, obviously I was still pissed off, that?s no way of treastin a client, ya know?

"You stupid kid, like I would ever make a sword for someone who doesn?t take proper care of them!"

"Oh shut up!!"I said ignoring the pourng rain"Setsuna gave it to me when it was rusty already! I took care of it the best way I could!"I replied, why does he have to talk when he knows nothing?"Anyway, will ya make me a new one or not!?"

The old man sighed, I knew he couldn?t resist mah hero-like aura of justice and would end up agreeing, i?m just that awesome.

"Fine, but either you get some good material or steal one of Kiri?s swords to modify it. I?ll make sure to make something not even a stupid monkey like you could break!!"he said in the end. Instantly I turned mah gaze at this guy looking at mah sword...Aka-what was his name? oh well, he can tell it to me again.

"Oi, Aka-dunno-what. Interested in coming with me? I?m not too fond of stealing so, I will go to the mountains to get some good shit"Is what i said; i can?t deny that getting one of Kirigakure?s swords- yeah even I know about them - would have been pretty cool but stealing wasn?t part of mah life...at least not anymore.


----------



## Cjones (Apr 19, 2014)

*LT/Hisashi/Masami*

*The Insane Medic and The Music Box IV*
_HE WANTS TO WHAT!?_

There were a loud clutter of footsteps in front and back of me. Each step was accompanied by the splashing of water underneath their feet as they directed me, and the others, along another part of this mountainous path. They've bound out arms and disarmed us earlier on before them forcing us to walk. So forcing my way out wasn?t an option at the moment in time, besides, they had us corner on every side.  After a certain amount of time, it was obvious these people were taking us back to their base.

?Little boy?? Someone called out to me.  It sound like the bandits? leader, some hag named Akira. The hell could she possibly want?

?Little boy, you hear me talking to you? Answer me when I speak.? She demanded, but I stayed silent. I mean little boy? Pffft. 

?Answer her!? A sharp pain shot from my head down to the back of neck. One of those bastards cracked me upside the skull. 

?I?m sorry where you talking to me? You have to forgive me, I don?t routinely speak stank bitch.? In a knee jerk reaction of tossed to the ground, stomped, and then someone placed their foot up against my skull. I could nearly taste gravel on the path we walked. 

?What?re you doing to Hisa!?? 

?Stop wig-? I had no clue what was going on, but that guys demand suddenly turned into a yell of pain and all those who stood above me suddenly turned and ran in what I assume Masami?s direction. 

?Don?t put your hands on him.? 

_(3rd person)_
?Stop wig-?The abnormally large bandit that was guarding Masami, was stunned with a quick head-butt then K.O?d with a jumping roundhouse to his cranium. 

?Don?t put your hands on him.? The guards attacking Hisashi quickly move onto the out of control Masami, completely overwhelming in an instant and tossing her to the ground. Azumo stood not too far back her eyes slowly taking end everything they were doing. Unfortunately, because of her status, they bandits had a far tighter rein on her than the two kids, so there was nothing she could do except watch as they subdued her responsibilities. Though in the back of her mind, she as planning to make sure the woman suffered ten-fold for what she was doing. 

?Oh, you?re such a feisty one.? Akira spoke with a laugh.

?Sado?I?d like you to personally take care of the boy for me. He seems to be the sort of type you like.? She ordered.

?Yes?? He obeyed as he moved over toward Hisashi. Masami was pinned down unable to move, but her eyes were soon fixed on this man. They were fierce and predatory, very uncommon for the one who strived to walk the path of a true lady, as the image of the man, Sado, reflected in them. She watched unable to do a thing as he lifted Hisashi up by the hair, roughly, and turned in her direction making sure Masami could see what he was doing.
_(3rd person end)_

?Hey, hey, hey, watch the hair guy?know how hard it is to get to stay this luscious?? This bastard just pulled all haphazardly on my silver locks like he was pulling out weeds or something, fucking loser. Once he had me completely off the guard?something wet hit the side of my cheek, what in the hell.

?Something a pretty as you?I?m going to enjoy turning you inside out.? He voice was very husky as his whis-wait, WHAT DID THIS DUDE JUST SAY!? I could have sworn I heard him mention, nah, I must be hearing things, yeah that?s it, no one in hell I just heard what he said. 

?You ever squeal like a pig my cute friend? Well, you?re definitely going to once we get back to camp.? He said again. Holy shit man, I did hear what he said right and no way in the six paths was I letting this dude get any piece of this body. Hisashi don?t play no games like that,  so I?m afraid that I?ve got some bad news for this guy, that shit wasn?t going to happen no way, no how.

?Now get back to walking.? He gruffly shoved me back onto my feet. 

After a while, those around me began to murmur among themselves. From the sound of their casualness I had assumed we would be reaching their hideout very soon. After another few minutes of walking with stopped suddenly. I was then pushed forcefully to the ground hitting it with a loud splash. That was getting very old. My body bouncing off the unforgiving wet and jagged earth. Before I could regain my composure I was pulled by my hair, again, and then thrown into something. This place I was in was much warmer and while the earth beneath him was still cold, I could feel some padding beneath me.

"Throw the others somewhere else. Keep them separated." Akria's voice screamed as her footsteps slowly disappeared out of ear shot. 

"Where?re you taking the others?" I asked immediately, not really thinking about anything else. I was inside deep green tent with a dim light inside that sat on a crate. The moment I asked about my friends, I was meet with the familiar face of that fucking weirdo who thought he was going to get a piece of this ass. I could see the playful glint hidden in the lust that plagued his eyes. Damn, I know I had it going on like a modern day Rick Martel or something, but still why was it always the dudes that made it so obvious that they wanted me? 

"You should be more concerned with what's going to happen to you don't you think?" I simply ignored him and restated what I had asked, much to his displeasure. "Funny little thing you are. I am Sado, the fiercest among these bandits. Keep disrespecting me shinobi and I won?t be as gentle as I can be with you." Sado spoke to me with lovingly, ugh, and to emphasis his point he pulled my head forcefully to look at him in the eyes. Though this only seemed to further agitate him as the mask I wore made eye contact virtually impossible. 

"I?ll be back to play in a while." My face suddenly began stinging as I found it soon meeting his fist over and over and then thrown to the ground. "You two!" He yelled to a tanned skinned man with a pony tail and a dark skinned bald man. "Watch him and make sure he doesn't do anything funny. Akira and I have to handle some business with that medic. I?ll deal with him afterwards." The two nodded in agreement as they sat down nearby and Sado exited.

Grudgingly I pulled myself up and leaned against the crate with the light on it. I took a deep breath and exhaled to clear my mind. Now was the time to escape, but first I needed to find out exactly where I was.

Easier said than done.​


----------



## LunarCoast (Apr 19, 2014)

luffy no haki said:


> *Shinkurou Kengo*
> 
> _What a sword is meant for III_​
> I listen, I listen to the words that this new guy with that mask say and i can?t understand yet, I mahself am a swordman too but seem like I?m not dedicated enough to completely understand that. Another question roams my mind as I wodner if Raku thinks this too, he stayed at the Aosuki compound playing with Takashi-sensei?crazy siblings while me and my teacher came to see this old gorilla black smith. I don?t understand it but something in his words kinda mad eme remember why I was so happy for having that sword...it was my dad?s memento.
> ...



*A new comrade, or rival?*​
Hatori listens closely to what the shinobi has to say, in fact he felt it was mandatory to even understand half the vibes that came with his words. It was a oddly refreshing to meet someone outside of Kumo, while the shinobi was spurting out sterotypes and insults at the smith, whom he doubted he could even compare he was... strangely right. Kumo was full of extremely serious and sometimes ruthless people, at times he wondered how people got along. Of course his clan seemed like a perfect example of this, which appears to then hit a nerve.

"Sir please, all this shouting certainly cannot be good for your health and you should be honoured to have a shinobi come to you for fixing a sword. I believe you dislike for him is misplaced."Almost taking a sinister tone for a moment as the constant backtalking between the two got on his nerves, he expected better from the elders but then.... this was Kumo.

"Well, I would normally be required to decline but seeing as I also am required to recover ore for my next mission this could prove a useful for us both."  His eyes turn away from Shinkurou and to his Sensai Kakashi trying his best to figure out weather the man stoud across from him was with this idea. After all he appeared to know what this mask meant, and if he did what opinion he seemed to have of him was important especially if he joined the shinobi as was suggested.

"It's Akarusa and protentially, yes mind if I knew your name? It would be easier if we crossed blades though, if you was up for it once the old man has fixed your blade."He sighs returning his blade back to the scabbard which it belonged.


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 19, 2014)

_Electrifying meeting V_​
Akaya doesn?t lose track of Ren?s movements as the boy tried to avoid his counter-attack by placing a hand on the ground and using his other leg to attack. The Uchiha instantly pulled his body back when he noticed the kick aimed at his chin and jumped letting go of the blue-haired genin.Landing safely, he shaked his head as a small scratch can be seen on his chin, the tactic to escape from his grip worked kinda well but it allowed Akaya to understand two things, his assumption of Ren being fast was correct yet the kick although not making a clean contact, was still weaker compared to what the fire release user could do.

_"Skillfull and fast, ugh...the pesky type"_ he thought while opening and closing his left hand as he felt the numbness was already fading away. His gaze placed upon the other kid as he was trying to remember what was supposed to do, little logic was needed to see that Houki was faster than him and so for every punch he may land, the other guy probably could land two or three. On the other hand one clean hit of his own should be enough to floor the lightning release user time enough to follow a combo"So sparky, let?s kick it up a notch"he spoke getting out of that "foolish" act of his, the guy was good, even he admitted it just after a small encounter like that so, why not show his true self? Not like he would reveal his mission anyway.

Joining his hands, he performs a few handseals, takes a deep breath and starts to run towards his left in a circular path."Katon:Hosenka no jutsu!"he exclaimed as six fire balls of around sixty centimeters of diameter came out from his mouth one after another, the movement making them to be fired from different positions. Immediately once all of them were launched, Akaya adopted an animal like stance and rushed at the boy in a straight line with the intention of tackling him. His speed increasing a bit due to the running style.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Apr 19, 2014)

*Zansatsu|Genin|Sunagakure|Liquid Time*

*[???, Sunagakure]​*​
*[Liquid Time,Speed Training; The Viper Naoko]​*
Satoshi pulls himself from his seat and watched as the woman walked from her spot behind Yagyu her eyes stayed locked with his and that is when he felt it. Just the sheer intent in that gaze was enough to make the Genin want to buckle his knees, fall to his stomach and assume the fetal position.  "You just going to gawk at me boy?" is asked as she passed him by. With a hard swallow the boy shuffled his feet and followed in her shadow. Even there he felt unsafe. As if she could strike him at any moment. This was true fear, even with meeting Kaz for the firs time the fear she instilled in him had nothing on what this woman made him feel. 

And she had yet to even strike him.  "You should feel honored boy" she states not even turning her gaze back to him. Satoshi couldn't bring himself to speak because each time he tried to form a sentence a lump would form in his throat and render any attempt at speech impossible. Naoko stops and turns her viper like gaze down onto the boy. His face almost turned three shades of light blue as she leaned into him. So close was she to him that he could smell the sweat on her body.  "Do you have a problem in speaking back? Did someone cut your tongue from your head?" is asked while she wrapped one of her hands around his jaw. Forcing his mouth open she sees that he did indeed still have it.

 "Well boy. Do you have nothing to say?" is asked her hand pushing his head aside.  "Erm.. Wu- why am I lucky? he forced himself to ask. The woman finally grins and turns away from him.  "Because you are the only Genin in recent times to grace the pit." is replied while she contained to lead the way.  "What... what is the pit?" is nervously asked while he followed in toe. She, however, not says a word as she pressed a piece of paneling that ran along the wall they strode by. 

Suddenly a door slides open revealing a hidden elevator. With a motion of her arm she ushered the boy in before her. Stepping beside him she looked him over and seemed to give a playful wink. With a buzz she then presses the only button on the control panel.  "You'll see" is then uttered as the door slid shut with a low wail. Soon thereafter and with a lurch the elevator started it's decent into the bowls of the building. The minutes ticked by for Satoshi and it did indeed seem like an eternity as the iron lined coffin the pair was in descended into the depths. Satoshi wondered to himself just how large this compound was, it seemed like they were dropping forever. Perhaps they had dug the foundation for this abode in Hell and that is where they were going. 

A light ping a moment later of the thought brings the ride to an end and the door slides open to reveal a rater large facility. In fact it seemed so vast that the whole of Suna could probably be brought down here to hide away from the rest of the world.  "Welcome to the pit boy." is offered as she pushed him from the safety of their coffin. Stumbling forward he is greeted with the pit in it's full glory. It was a dark, dank place with a ceiling that couldn't be seen. In fact all that looking up offered was the skeleton of a shaft the elevator had used to bring them down into this hole. At cursory glance Satoshi could see that the pit was divided into different training grounds that catered to different training regiments. In the center of it all though was the namesake for this place.  "This is the pit Zansatsu, you either come out of this place stronger. Or you don't leave it at all. Training done here can be fatal. There is no need to bury the weak, so we throw them into the pit." is stated as the walked around the massive black hole. 

Surely enough the putrid smell of death wafted up from its depths it was then that the direness of the situation hit Satoshi. Yagyu's offer of telling him more was no idle threat. If he survived indeed. As the elevator closed behind him he realizes that he could no longer turn back. It became live or die and as gun shots echoed in the distance the die part seemed all the more likely.

He followed the assassin to a tracked location. It looked like a track and field arena with a large running track ringing an obstacle field in its center.  "Here is where we'll start Zansatsu." is calmly relayed while she turned back to him. 

Lifting an arm she buckles the last strap of a bronze colored gauntlet in place. The weapon fell down over her hand with a spike that covered her right middle finger. The blade was parted in the middle and had small pipettes stemming from it. These pipes connected to various cylinder like structure that were attached to the bronze wrist plate. A grin slipped over the woman's face as she slipped a ring, twisting it to the left. Following was a pressurized hiss that came from the weapon. Satoshi watched as a liquid dropped from the part in the gauntlet's blade.  "Poison?" Satoshi felt his heart sink as he realized what it was.  "Yes, a very special type too. It's from the Suna Sand Spider. Not deadly in small doses. But each hit from it feels like you're having your teeth pulled while not anesthetized." she states placing the hand without the weapon on a hip. 

 "What we're going to do is play a little game of tag in this warm up. Oh, and I'm it." is added as she vanished in a blur. Those green eyes widen and he just avoids a stab to the arm. Rolling to the side he pants while looking back to her.  "What in the",  "No time for questions boy, you better start running." <3 ~


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Apr 19, 2014)

*Ren Houki*
KONOHA TRAINING GROUNDS

__________​
As the Uchiha backed off, moments before his kick could impact with his chin, Ren flipped himself back upright, inhaling a quiet breath as he regained his balance. The Houki reached his hand inside his weapon pouch, silently agreeing that it would be a good idea to kick things up a notch, producing two kunai: one with an explosive tag wrapped around it, and the other with a flashbang on the end. _"Let's see how he handl-"_

_*"Katon: Hōsenka no Jutsu!"*_ The Uchiha announced, bringing a hand to his mouth as he expelled six medium-sized fireballs which flew towards him, his own body going down on all fours and launching itself at him through the centre of his assault.

_"Shit."_ Ren concluded, then launched himself up into the air with a body flicker to evade the offensive, the fireballs exploding in a cloud of smoke and dust as it missed the target and hit the empty ground. _"I don't get why he'd attack just as he used his jutsu. Surely he'd move as the opponent would dodge?"_ The Houki wondered, then mentally shrugged to himself. _"Well, he's done me the favour of killing his own line of sight while giving away his location..."_

Slicing his hand through the air, he launched the kunai with an explosive tag into the smoke cloud, knowing that the explosive radius would likely be able to catch him, as well as the fact that the Uchiha would be fast enough to dodge it completely. Moving his other hand, he threw the other kunai with the flashbang into the ground a few metres away from Akaya, out of his sight, then landed on one of the tree branches, near one of the wires he had made for his shuriken traps. Ren took out another kunai, and waited.


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 19, 2014)

*Shinkurou Kengo*

_What a sword is meant for IV_​
I look at him. What?s he talking about? Hahah, this guy is fun. Looking back at the old man I?m kinda glad he accepted in the end but i have to get the material. Mere iron seems not to be good, actually if we go and think a little, any normal material is pretty much not good!! Damn, now what am I supposed to do? i want a cool sword, a special one that allows me to rub in Raku?s face that I got something better than his dual swords. He will be so damn jealous!! Kekekeh. 



LunarCoast said:


> "It's Akarusa and protentially, yes mind if I knew your name? It would be easier if we crossed blades though, if you was up for it once the old man has fixed your blade."He sighs returning his blade back to the scabbard which it belonged.



My attention is called by this new pal of mine....seriously i need one of those masks dammit!

"Hahah, the name is Shinkurou Kengo, ya can call me Shin if ya want. Anyway, any idea of what would be good for a my new sword, I want somethin ? special!"I said kind of excited, its?not every day that you go to the mountains to get materials for a weapon....now that i think about it...isn?t that like seriously boring? Go and start to dig the ground or the walls of a cave looking for a tiny piece of...Faaaaah! This will be hella booooring!

"Oi, shitty monkey. Stop fooling around and get going, remember that _you_ are only a visitor, don?t think ya can stay in Kumo all the time you want even if I?m your teacher"is wha Takashi-sensei said, it was true!! Five years ago I was allowed because the Raikage made him a favor but I just came to visit this time"T-then what am i supposed  to get?!"I questioned him as he just showed me his usual sadistic smile...I shouldn?t have asked.

"At the middle area of that mountain"he said pointing to the right, once i turn my eyes I see it...that shit is big, do ya want me to climb that?!"Around thirty years ago a meteor fell, there should still be parts of it around the place. Either that or you go find the Kubikiribōchō, Samehada or Kiba..."he said some sort of greed in his eyes, but even more something told me he was planning to force me to train with him onc eI got any of the weapons he said"This oldfart can do miracles if  ya give him the right instruments. And YOU as my apprentice must have something outstanding a syour next sword so leave it or take it, i won?t let him make you somethinh halfassed."he finally said.

The names of those swords obviously made me excited but being honest i don?t think i can survive with The village of the Mist after my ass."Fine, the meteorite thingy, i get it!" I said and took Akarusa by his clothes starting to drag him with me"Let?s go bro...you gotta tell me how I find one of those masks."I said. Behind us Takashi-sensei muttered something i didn?t hear at all.

"I don?t think ANBU should be taking a stroll"he said to himself and then began to walk. Probably he would go back to teh Aosuki compound while waiting and that only meant one thing...HAhahaha!! Raku is gonna go through hell!!


----------



## Chaos Theory (Apr 19, 2014)

*Suzume|Genin|Konohagakure*

*[???]*​

[Everyone Has to Die Sometime III, Place of the Ancestor Spirits]​
_Suzume lifted her gaze as she took Muramasa's hand. It was cold. But despite looking anything but solid, it had substance to it and he helps the young girl back to her feet. The pain that racked her body earlier was little more than a numb haze. Muramasa dusts her off then held a hand to his left offering her the way into the swirling mist filled darkness.  "There is no longer anything to fear Suzume you go to a far better place now." the large beast offers her. Though it offers her little comfort. She was dead when she wanted to be alive.  "Why do unfair things happen Muramasa?" she asks her guardian as they started to walk. 

The beast in the guise of a man rubbed at the buckle that held him helmet in place.  "I suppose that life is not very fair. Unbound deeds happen all the time young one. But you should no longer plague you mind with such trivial nonsense. For you can now look upon the place of Ancestral Rest. A place where the honor dead live the next stage of their existence." is replied. Again this did little to sooth Suzume's soul. She had been robbed of her life and worse of all her newly minted friendship with Edie.  "What about Nee-San?!" she asked. The Giant merely shook his head as he moved a hand across the mists of death. 

 "The young lady will have to deal with your demise in her own way. It is not to us to tell the living how to mourn the dead." is replied as the swirling nothingness is parted by a blinding column of light. It is from this pillar that large doors form. Beautiful doors crafted of onyx and adorned with gold and other jewels materialize within light. On its surface imagery of battle and honor  was carved. It would almost appear tranquil. If not for the pull rings being set in the skeletal mouths of oni. They peer back to Suzume bringing the girl to pause. These were the gates of death, she wasn't dreaming and any notion to the contrary would be refuted by the hum that came from beyond the other side. It was a low, beautiful song. The song of victory in the mouth of death. The Hallowed ground of the honored fallen.  

 "Come Suzume, it is time for you to join your new family." Muramasa states ushering her toward the door. But she hesitates and tries to back away.  "No, they are too heavy for me to move, how can we possibly go forward?" she asks. Muramasa merely chuckles at her cry of weakness.  "There is no amount of strength in the world that can budge these gates Suzume. They open for the spirits of the dead that are meant to go to this most hallowed of places." is replied as he took her hand. Even with her monster strength she could not overpower Muramasa. He was to her as she would be to an infant. An insurmountable force of nature. The door rang with a heavenly tone as her hand wrapped around the large ring that Muramasa pushed it into. The giant doors rumble and then slid open revealing a most serene place. White mist rolled across a grassy field. White clouds roll across a bright blue sky. The breeze beckoned her forward as he entered the realm of the honored dead.  

 "This is the realm of your honored ancestors blood or not. All that have died in the glory of battle are welcomed here." the weapon states as they strolled deeper into the valley of the shadow of death. Soon they come across a large village. More massive then even the royal city back in the Land of Iron. Suzume was taken back as the doors again open themselves.  "Where are we going?" she asks while again taking Muramasa's hand. The Giant nods to a large compound in the distance. Far in the distance as inside the village was even more massive than it seemed looking from the outside.  "That is the home of your family. All the Sato and extended Clans that come from the blood of the Sato stay there." is replied as they made their way pass merchants that cried to sale the goods they had. Like in life, the dead seemed to enjoy all sorts of commodities.

*-Sato Compound, Later*

A sprawling compound laid before her as she entered the ceremonial home of her family. Like the village it looked too large to fit in the area is sat.  "Does it boggle you mind young one?" turning Suzume is met with the large figure of a man with stark white hair and a long flowing bead. The child immediately  recognizes the man as her great, so many times great, Grandfather.  Sato, Gakuya a man of great stature made an impression on her in just the paintings that littered their home back in the Land of Iron. Being before the man was more impressive and she bowed.  "There is no need for that Suzume, it is my honor to meet a descendant of mine that gets to enter these hallowed halls at such a young age.",  "I have so many questions! Suzume exclaims as she and Muramasa followed the man further into the compound.  "Like how can a place this large be larger than it looks?" she blurts. 

Gakuya chuckled,  "Of all the questions that is your first? Well think of this compound as our families own heaven. It is as big as we need it to be. The City in which we reside is merely passages between the billion, billion afterlives that exist here." it didn't make any sense to the girl. But who was she to question the wisdom of the ancients?   "Sir may I",  "Suzume, before you ask anymore questions I need you to do one thing for me.",  "What is that, sir?",  "I need you to breath Suzume." Suzume took a step back, what did he just say.  "Wh-what did you say?". The man turned to her and smiled warmly.  "I need you to breath" ~_


----------



## LunarCoast (Apr 19, 2014)

luffy no haki said:


> *Shinkurou Kengo*
> 
> _What a sword is meant for IV_​
> I look at him. What?s he talking about? Hahah, this guy is fun. Looking back at the old man I?m kinda glad he accepted in the end but i have to get the material. Mere iron seems not to be good, actually if we go and think a little, any normal material is pretty much not good!! Damn, now what am I supposed to do? i want a cool sword, a special one that allows me to rub in Raku?s face that I got something better than his dual swords. He will be so damn jealous!! Kekekeh.
> ...



*A new comrade, or rival?
*​Hatori objects when he felt the firm grip on his clothing tug him back in the direction of the pointed out mountain, "He..hey!" For a moment he almost lost his footing not expecting to be almost dragged. _Atleast he is eager._ Is all he can think to himself before recovering his footing.

It seemed he had no choice now but to go along with his new comrade, to collect materials for his new weapon. Worse yet he raised that damn question again! He partly regreted getting involved... partly. "Hang on before we start climbing this mountain, have you actually ever learned to climb?!" He asks in haste, if they were going up to the peaks he wanted to atleast be absolutely certain Shin could climb!

April almost reacted with hostility to having her master grabbed and dragged off like that, but the owl stops before making any blow noticing how much this annoyed Hatori... she couldn't resist seeing him annoyed.


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 19, 2014)

_Electrifying meeting VI_​
Akaya managed to see how Ren dodged all of his fire balls by jumping into the air before he could reach him. The flame orbs crash against the ground causing some small explosions that created a cloud of smoke and dust; under those circumstances, Akaya was pretty much not able to see what was going on yet it?s not like he has completely lost track of his opponent. Sniffing the air a little he finds his nose catching the smell of burn grass together with the scent of the blue-haired guy. Before he could start to move onc ehe found his location, a kunai passes next to his face, feeling the weak air current cause dby this, he leads his eyes behind himself turning his head before hearing the burning paper."Fuck!!"he shouts this and quickly makes a few handseals.

*BOOOOOM!!!*

The explosion takes place causing the cloud of smoke and dust to become bigger. But thst?s not what matters, Akaya was by now covered by the smoke as he was standing on a branch of a tree opposite to the position where his nose could identify Ren?s smell to be. Some burns on his T-shirt and back skin although nothing he couldn?t handle. Using the Body Replacement technique he managed to escape from the explosion to some extent but he didn?t manage to come out clean. Noticing that there was no point in not using this screen on his benefit, he copies the same tactic and throws a kunai with explosive tag in the direction he thought Ren was.

*BOOOM!!*

Before the first screen could disappear, anew one is raised this time by his own weapon, not losing time he stands on all fours and jumps into the smoke and dust veil. With all his strength he begins to spin in mid air_"TSUGA!"_he calls his tehcnique in his mind and guided by his smelling senses he goes after the Houki boy.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Apr 19, 2014)

*Ren Houki*
KONOHA TRAINING GROUNDS

__________​
"Idiot. Didn't they teach you this in the Academy?" Ren sighed, deflecting the thrown projectile with his own kunai, causing the explosive tag to prematurely detonate mid-air. He had to admit that his kawarimi timing was quite decent, all things considered, and killing off his (Ren) line of sight was the best thing he could do at the moment. Even so, the Houki found himself somewhat curious as to how the Uchiha was able to aim through the smoke screen with such accuracy.

Without a second thought, the Houki took out his tantō, watching the spinning whirlwind that his opponent had become. Akaya spun from the ground and through the smoke screen, dispersing it with the sheer force of his rotation...

... straight into a round of shuriken, as Ren cut apart the wire that was attached to the tree branch, before jumping out of the way. "The first hand is always the feint." He said, placing his weapon in his mouth, his hands rushing through his seals.

_"I'll attack while he attempts to avoid the shuriken. His mobility will be heavily restricted by the attack on top of being in the air and spinning motion should limit his vision. And this way, he won't be able to see how my jutsu works, either."_ A ball of lightning formed behind Ren's head, giving a high pitched cackle. The Houki landed on the ground and removed the tantō from his mouth, before uttering:

_*"Houki Style, Lightning Release: Thunder Pearl."*_ A screech was given, and a beam of electricity released from the orb, shooting directly towards Akaya.


----------



## Olivia (Apr 19, 2014)

*Kirisaki Shinkō
Liquid Time: Will Hilarity Ensue?
*
I was shocked to see that Edie was able to get the girls to compromise. But maybe that was because there were actually truth in her words. It would be better to let us go now and then fight later, and honestly, I liked the idea of that. It seemed like Edie and I were getting closer, and this way we didn't have to stress our selves out with these losers.

I withdrew my hands, showing that I was no longer willing to create conflict at this time. I looked towards the girl who looked like she wanted to just fit in. She gave off a statement saying how she didn't want to fight, and honestly that was a good thing. It would only be Mirai and the idiot who I just slapped to the ground. This should be pretty easy. Looking back towards to Edie I commented:

"Hey, if we're done with these three for now we might as well continue onto our tour. Let's go into this room."

I briskly walked towards the room infront of us, which the three bitches had been blocking. I wonder why Edie was so adamant on getting us here, there must have been something special about this place. I looked to the side and saw the sign that said "Training Gym", and satisfied with knowing this was the correct location, I forced the doors open in front of me.

"What are we going to do in this room, Edie?"
​


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 19, 2014)

_Electrifying meeting VII_​
Shit, now what?! This kid, is a freaking handful!! As I spin using the Tsuga taught to me by Kaito-san, my sight is completely busted as I don?t really know how things go outside of the tornado but my nose and ears are guiding me, at first I heard a strange sound, not exactly know what it is but what actually called my attention is the fact that I detect sparky?s scent somewhere else already. When the heck did he get there? can?t believe he can move so well after his last practice. Stopping the Tsuga I was gonna look for his location but what I saw were a bunch of shuriken going straight for me. Damn.

Twisting my body as fast as I could, I dodge critical injuries by positioning myself in a way that only the tips scratched me. Man, it?s been a while since one of these touched me for real. Immeditely I pull with all my strength and my gaze gets fixed on the blue-haired guy"Crap!"I let out as I see his hands rapidly performing some sort of technique, the screeech and blue light coming from whatever he put in his mouth warns me that it would be dangerous to get a direct hit and as a reflex I start to make handseals myself.

I won?t do it on time! Is what I think as I see the beam of lightning chakra two meters away, "Katon:Hi no toriboshi!"the flame jutsu comes out from my mouth as the beam is already one meter away. I barely manged to counter it with my own technique yet the shock wave of the explosion caused by the collision of the attacks hit me directly and sends my body flying all the way to the ground; then I rolled backwards until I stopped myself by using some chakra on my feet. I estimate a distance of five meters from the way I landed.

If I see it from the usual death fights I have to get in, this is nothing my stamina is not really low and I can keep going with many injuries. I let my tongue pass over my lips as the adrenaline is rushing through my whole body but  I also understand this is a mission...but the chunin exams, yeah those will definitely be interesting. Straightening up, I raise my hand and say"Okay, okay. That?s it, I surrender, sparky."I say cracking some of my bones as I stretch my body.

The guy showed me a good way to not waste movements despite some fatigue, his thoughts were quick and has good attributes to attack. He could do a good ANBU if he wanted. "That was a nice one emmm...Ren."


----------



## Chaos Theory (Apr 19, 2014)

*Zansatsu|Genin|Sunagakure*

*[Sunagakure]​*​
[The Devil in the Details VI, Of Wolf and Man III]​
The coin spiraled in the air end over end and it seemed that the Hyuuga boy got it. There was no avoiding a confrontation. Not in this instant at least. Dante wanted booze and boobs, not blood and bile. He took a step back as Satoshi called tails. A dorky grin cross his lips as he vanished in a really good use of the body flicker. The golden coin hit the ground with a light metallic ping and spun in place before landing tails up. Both Ninja then looked to one another. The suspense in the air was so palpable it could be sliced with a knife. A crowd, expecting a fight has started to gather. It wasn't often that a battle broke out in the middle of the streets these days. Silently bets started to be placed as Ivery and Satoshi looked one another down. 

A sigh escaped the puppeteer's mouth and his shoulder shrugged. He wasn't really in a good mood to fight anyway. His ribs were still heavily taped and taking any more damage there could kill him or at least make it very hard to breath.  "I concede Mr. Ivery. Today you are my better." is stated with a bow as he kept his eye son him.  "Tell you what,I was going to get some lunch. If your game, my treat." ~


*[The Pit, Sunagakure]​*​
[Liquid Time,Speed Training III; The Viper Naoko]​
The young puppeteer rolls hard to his left causing the gravel under foot to crunch and crackle as his closed toed sandals tore at the course he was currently being chased on. Behind his last step the ground explodes with another pot hole forming where his foot just used to be.  "You're slowing down Zansatsu <3" a wink follows the comment as Naoko pulled her hand from the ground. Expertly she uses the momentum off the freeing of the weapon to kick her legs out as she fell into a rapid spin. The young Genin is forced into a stumble as the wind off the set of kicks draw blood from his cheek. 

Eyes widen he stumbled, trips and falls to his face. With not an instant to recover Satoshi howls in pain as the dagger like stinger of the weapon just grazes his shoulder. The impact is enough to loose some of the Sand Spider's venom into the boy's blood stream. The effects are almost immediate and a hand wrapped the wound as he balled up his body. Naoko shakes her head.  "We're still training here." is commented with a heavy hand as he came down with a second attack. 

The hairs in Satoshi's neck stand on end as he feels the attack coming down on him. Setting up he spreads his legs as the blow lands between them splintering the ground.  "Are you _trying_ to _KILL_ me?!" is shouted as he watched the ground smolder as she pulled the weapon free.  "I told you. Didn't I? Survive." is grunted as she thrust for his face. Satoshi sweat drops as his head just moved from the path of the attack. The wind off the strike splits another cut open on his face. She'd killed him on that one venom or not with that attack and clawing at the air Satoshi is back on his feet and running. 

 "That's right, move that ass!" she paused as the boy made distance between the two.  "That didn't sound right.." her thoughts narrow on her choice of words giving Satoshi a good four second head start before she remembered that she was supposed to be chasing him down. Her gray eyes cut up to the boy as he ran,  "Ready or not" is shouted while she bounded off one foot. In a burning flash of speed she closed the distance and she appeared next to him; her arm overlapping his head and shoulders.  "Here I come" she gently whispers in his ear. He freaks while watching her arm. It seemed to move in slow motion. The double tip of the weapon glistened in the stadium lights as it made a bee line for Satoshi's throat. 

In a last ditch effort the boy threw his hips to the left allowing his shoulder to run into Naoko's bosom. She grunts as the brunt of his weight slams into her and both tumble off the track and into the wall. With a splat they slam into the hard turf. Satoshi is the first to stand, he had a little weight on her. So she took the brunt of the hit.  "What in the hell kind of work outs do you do lady?" he asks looking at her while she pulled herself to her feet.  "Sensei told me a woman's chest should be soft and pleasant to a man. Yours is hard as a rock..." Naoko's face turn bright red with rage.  "I'LL FUCKING KILL YOU!!" she roars covering her chest with her weaponless arm. 

The gauntlet strikes with a furry at the boy whom had already realized that he said the wrong thing to the wrong person. Yesetsu had cursed him this day. An image of his teacher's face came to his mind with a goofy grin and two fingers shot up in a peace sign.  "Dammit Sensei!" he hollers ducking a second blow from the woman. Well at least in her rage she was a sloppy aim.  "Hold still so I can kill you!" she roars throwing a volley of attacks that sent the venom spraying all around the teen. Satoshi peered behind him with a wide eyed expression.  "That doesn't give me any incentive to stop, you know that right!!!" he holler as she kicked his feet out from under him.

With a crunch his jaw slammed off the arena floor. The spike on her finger slams just centimeters from the side of his head as he rolled to his back.  "Hey, HEY!" is shouted defensively as she hovered over him.  "You have a last request boy?"  "You have a beautiful sound?" is replied which caused her to pause.  "I have a what?" Satoshi takes a deep breath, thank you Sensei!! He thinks as he goes to explain it like Yesetsu explained it to him. 

 "PERVERT!" the Genin just avoids death as the blow aimed for his heart misses. By sheer stupid luck Satoshi is able to worm himself free as she exploded in rage.  "RUN BOY! YOU BETTER GET FASTER!" she shouts after him exploding into a Body Flicker. Again Satoshi screams in a howled pain as the woman opens a sizeable laceration on his left leg.  "You'll run until you legs bleed." she states while watching the boy limp onward.  "You'll learn speed now. Injuries have a way of making one push themselves." is growled as she became a predator stalking her prey.  "Run!" is hissed. The ground behind Satoshi pops with her landing. She was now purposely missing to make him jump and run through his pain. He cursed under his breath as she started the routine over again. ~


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 19, 2014)

*Shinkurou Kengo*

_What a sword is meant for V_​
Well, well, we gotta climb that bigass mountain to obtain what we wnat ta obtain. As far as i know what Akarusa wanted should be there and mah meteorite parts must be there too according to Takashi-sensei that is. Late enough, i notice that there?s an owl with this guy, it kinda remind sme of Raku?s messenger bird...That Remmy, the stupid bird will pay one day for shitting on mah head so many times. Then something stops me in my tracks, the masked guy asked me if i know how to climb. Now that he mentions it, have I ever climbed a mountain? I suppose it is like climbing a tree so it should be fine.

Turning my head and looking at him I raise my thumb and give him a fresh smile...he better doesn?t fall in love with me though. Then I spoke."Hahahah don?t worry don?t worry!! It?s a piece of cake!" I stated and the kept looking at the owl, I have heard of people havinng birds, crows, even eagles but an owl as a pet? yeah it?s a first for me seeing this."So, wassup with the owl? Your friend maybe?"I ask looking at the bird. I admire it?s face, the body, the wings and...*gulp* those scary claws and eyes that don?t give ma a good vibe"I-it won?t attack me, right?"


----------



## Chaos Theory (Apr 19, 2014)

*Suzume|Genin|Konohagakure*

*[Konohagakure, Streets]*​

[Everyone Has to Die Sometime IV, Deadly Deception]​
 "Breath" 

_ "Huh, what do you mean, breath?" the girl asks with a genuine look of confusion that clung to her face. What did it mean to breath being dead? Suddenly she got a chill down her spine. The voice she heard now was distant to her and she could also make out the mumbling of a group of people. Just as suddenly she felt warm. No, she felt hot as the room around her faded into a mash of colors and sound. Like wax in extreme heat those colored walls started to run with large beads of color. Sweat now formed on her brow as she looked around. The loving face of her ancestor was gone as was Muramasa. He too had vanished on her. Leaving her in this hell alone and afraid.  "Where is everyBODY!" she screamed as the ground pooled with color._ 

 "You really will die if you don't breath Sato, Suzume

The melting walls surround Suzume shattered allowing a blinding light to flood the darkness. The girl on instinct brings a hand to shield her face as she gasped at the air. In a fit she almost hyperventilates as the blurry image of people staring at her come into focus. Her chest heaving heavily she regains her bearings. Before he Emiko stood with a crooked smile plastered to her lips.  "What's the matter girly? I broke the Genjutsu after I dropped your heart by your pretty little head" she states with a lick of her lips. 

Panting like a hound Suzume tries to form words. But her trembling lips couldn't find any. Genjutsu? Is that what that was? A figment of Emiko's imagination? Tears of rage form in the corners of her eyes. Looking down she only confirms what the woman said. Her body was whole. There was no gaping wound over her heart. It was still beating swiftly in her chest as it heaved in rapid succession. _ I'll kill you_ she mouths with little prowess to actually speak. Reaching to her side she feels Muramasa's handle. Unlike what she'd thought. She never drew him. The bitter taste of realization fell over the girl and she took a step forward. 

She didn't know why she imagined her sword or the afterlife if the woman released her after she died. But with all these people as witness to her rage she was going to extract her vengeance. In blood. Her knuckles run white with hatred, the grip on her weapon made the wrapping moan in agony. Emiko only winks at her and vanished in a use of the Body Flicker technique.  
'Oh no YOU DON'T!" is yelled as the Samurai burst into a run. Turning the alley the woman vanished into Suzume recklessly runs after her. It was a game of cat and mouse as the two ladies darted about. Emiko plays the girl like a finely tune fiddle as they came to an open area close to where the young girl initially met this lowlife group of people. 

The heavy chested woman comes to a stop and holds both her arms out a saucy grin about her features.  "Does this place look familiar to you little girl?" she asks spinning on her heels while she showed the space off like it were some prize on a daily game show. Suzume pulled her blade from its scabbard.

-SKIIINT-

 "Yeah, it'll make a excellent resting place for you" is huffed. The girl was angry, so angry she didn't care if there was a skill gap betwixt them.  "Come then girl, if you think you can" the woman easily avoids the attack that was meant to bisect her. The glistening blade swipes back to the left trying to remove her lovely head from her shoulders. The vixen's hair whips about as she danced through Suzume's flurry of blades.  "You can't touch me girl." is laughed while she moved through the dance of blades. Moments pass and an already stressed Suzume huffs to a stop and she pants as the woman simply flicks her hair back behind her.  "All done?" is asked. A snort comes from Suzume which is accompanied by a small blast of flame. 

Emiko blinks but quickly recollects herself as Suzume tries to take advantage of her surprise. The blade rises up next to the woman then she counters. It was her turn to go on the offensive. With Suzume's arm now pinned between her arm and ribs she slams down on it with a spinning elbow. A thunderous crack rattles the opened alleyway. Suzume wails in pain while dropping Muramasa. The bone in her arm fractures like brittle steel as her sword bounced off the ground. Emiko grins as she twists the arm brining the girl to the ground.  "You'll be easier to transport if you sleep." is added with a thunderous forearm to Suzume's face. Blood gushes from the young girls nose as she is driven to the ground. A knee to her face spins the girl to her stomach as the beating continues. 

The girl squirms as she tried to get away from the woman. But the beating heels and kicks from the boots of the woman find their mark as she beats Suzume. After a few more heavy handed blows land on Suzume's head and shoulders the girl lays motionless on the ground.  "Its about time" is huffed as she started to kneel so she could scoop her up. Before she could a line of Paper Kunai pepper the ground. Leaping back from the attack Emiko cuts her gaze to the opening of the alleyway, there she sees Gina with several more paper kunai in hand. A deathly gaze sat across her features and Emiko bites her lips. She wasn't expecting to face another Kunoichi, especially a Jonin.  "I'll will return for the girl." is warned while she dropped several smoke pellets.  

 "Suzume!" is shouted while she ran to the girl as the smoke cleared. The young blonde was out of it as her teacher knelt to her. It looked bad. Popping the weights from Suzume, Gina gathers both child and her sword. Though Suzume weighed more than a girl her age should, Gina had little problem picking her up and with a rapid back to back use of the Body Flicker she vanishes. 

 "Next time you won't interfere with my mission." is muttered as Emiko peered down on the now vacant alleyway.  ~


----------



## Kei (Apr 20, 2014)

_[The Shrine Maiden of The Sea; Kei Sili]
[Introduction Arc; Part Two]​_

Kei was one of the few shrine maidens that worshipped the great lord Susano-O-Mikoto.  As time passed the shrine got smaller and smaller. Now only a few shrines were left up, maybe one or two in one village, but it was basically someone could easily glance by them. She heard stories of back in the day the shrines were huge and that people constantly gave praise to the great water god, but Kei believed it was nothing more than a fairy tale that was passed down from generation to generation then actual truth. 

“Kei, if you are going to stand there and day dream then I will leave you behind!” Her sister called out to her, she was smiled as she waved back to her as she began to take the stairs to the temple.

“Wait really? Don’t leave me!!” Kei yelled rushing up the concrete stairs, time has worn them down and the earth was slowly reclaiming them. Among the stories of bigger shrines they use to have followers that helped them clean up the shrine, but now no one really believed in the great water god. Some call him a spirit, but most people just come nowadays for love fortune and the old folks came to bless the temple. Sailors came to the temple sometimes as well hoping for nice seas and a smooth sailing, but as time passed less and less people came. 

Kei rushed up and grabbed her sisters arm, “Got you!” She squeezed it tightly and looked up at her sister, “Miki can’t leave me yet!”

Miki pat her little sister’s head, “To tell the truth I don’t want to do anything once we get to the shrine, doing the prayer was such a drag! I swear the more and more I do it, the harder it is to communicate with him.”

There was something special about the Sili family, and it was the simple fact that they could communicate with the great lord himself, but more so it was his servants would appear before them. Only a few of them had that special ability and it only appeared in the women in the family. Kei let go of her sister arms before rushing up the last few steps of stairs. 

“I’m home!” Kei called up as waved her arms wildly, some of the people dressed in shrine attire turned and smiled at her.

 Her family was the ones that kept the shrine open and clean. There were no real words they preached but they told people to respect the sea. The sea is alive and has feelings, and the sea was the hearts of all human beings. Kei didn’t really understand the teachings herself, but she listened and learned to repeat the same things as if she was taking a test. 

“Welcome home sweetie.” Her dad smiled kindly as he was carrying pieces of woods to the back, “Did you and your sister do well?”

Kei nodded, “Yes~”

“What do you mean by me and her father?” Her sister asked coming up the last flight of stairs, “It was all me, Kei just swam the hold time.”

Kei pouted, “I was keeping the predators away!”

“Ha! Don’t give me that!” Her sister laughed as she slightly tugged her sister’s hair, “Are you saying you do not believe in the great god’s protection?”

“Ah! Its nothing like that!” Kei said placing her hands on her hips, “Just because we believe in him doesn’t mean my duty as your protector is null and void!”

Miki rolled her eyes, “Whatever! I’m going to report back to mom and tell her all about what happened today! Down to the part you brought all that rock candy with you allowance!”

“Don’t you dare!”


----------



## Chaos Theory (Apr 20, 2014)

*Zansatsu|Genin|Sunagakure|Liquid Time*

*[The Pit, Sunagakure]​*​
[Liquid Time,Speed Training IV; The Viper Naoko]​
Satoshi stumbled head over end after deftly avoiding another stinger shot that the woman from hell sent his way. Landing on his knees he twists on them so he can come face to face with her. Panting he holds several more wounds that she tore across his right arm which cause his blood to stain his dark body suit a dark hue of crimson.  "You're getting lighter on your feet Zansatsu of the Black Sands." Naoko bites with a viper's hiss. The boy drew a scowl and he spat a wad of mucus and blood to the floor.  "You're still as flat chested as ever." is shot back. Naoko's cold eyes become very fiery and violent.   "Boy you keep yanking my chain in this manner and" 

 "You'll what? Kill me?" is interrupted after he pulled himself back to his feet.   "No." is bitten back; cinching the gauntlet tighter she takes a step toward him.  "I'll peel the flesh and muscle from your body  and pull the sinew off your bones. Then when you beg for death I will not give it to you." is added with a vile hatred that made Satoshi's skin crawl. Taking a step back he cuts his gaze from her,  "Run" Satoshi catches his breath as the woman pops the weapon in his face. Pulling a seal Satoshi vanished in a Body Flicker with Naoko in hot pursuit. With a blur the two are in the obstacle course where hurtles explode into splinters as Satoshi whips around the tires firing through each one trying to slow his pursuer down.

All this does is make the she wolf more angry, if that was possible. Tires fly into the air as Naoko tosses them instead of running them like Satoshi did. Like a hell hound she nips at his heels drawing blood and infusing that venom into the boy's body. He just so slightly seizes with each blow until the pain became searing and too much. Dazed and exhausted he barrels into cones that were set up for people to swerve through. Falling into heap he gives up, like promised Satoshi was bruised, aching and his legs bled.  "You giving up on me already?" is asked by the woman standing over him. He huffs, panting like a dog.  "I don't think I could run anymore even if you did start to peel my flesh from my muscles." is replied with a exasperated cough. Naoko grins and falls to a cross legged set next to him.  "Good job rookie, you lived."

 "Wu-what?" is asked with a huff  as he sucked wind. 

 "You survived, my aim was to make you run until you couldn't run anymore. Burn that Chakra. Though I didn't like some of your drivel; you were able to keep away from a quarter of my actual speed." is replied as she formed a few seals. Satoshi's eyes widen as she touched his wounded legs.  "A... a quarter?" he curses under his breath. Why was he so slow he ponders ignoring the fact that she was just that fast.  "I'll close these wounds." Naoko declares as the Ghost of Suna himself walked into the arena. In his hand he held a file.  "How is Zansatsu doing Naoko?" is asked. The woman put her hand over another wound and pressed down which causes Satoshi to seize up in pain.  "Well, he kept away from me at the speed you suggested. I was about to give him the Booster Pill." is replied as she finished healing his legs. 

 "Good, good. Lets see if he can do thirty percent." Yagyu orders as Satoshi is help to his feet. After dusting himself off a small golden pill is handed to him.  "What is this?" is asked as he eyed it cautiously.  "We call it the Booster, it is more or less Speed for Chakra. Very dangerous for the body if used carelessly. In fact.",  "Its use outside extreme circumstances is forbidden. I will warn you now, a single dose can kill." the ghost interjects cutting Naoko off for a second time that day.  "If I refuse to take it?",  "You wash out of the program and we toss you into the pit" the woman replied. Yagyu nods,  "There are only two ways to leave the pit. Trained. Or dead" 

Satoshi breaths in with a sigh and pops the pill. Its effects were almost immediate as he felt his entire body surge with Chakra and as his heart threatened to explode in his chest he could see why it was so dangerous.  "How you feel?" is asked as sweat beaded on his brow.  "Like I'm going to die" is replied his face turning a off shade of beat red.  "Don't worry, if you didn't die in the first fifteen seconds. You'll likely live." 

_-Ten Minutes Later_ 

 "Alright, you together?" is asked, Satoshi can only nod.  "Alright, here is what we're going to do. I'll be using thirty percent of my over all speed give or take. If you can beat me or keep up with me even if I'm a few milliseconds ahead of you. This training session today will be considered a success."

 "Your finish line is the entrance of the arena from the back of the arena." is stated while he Flickered away. Both Satoshi and Naoko get ready and as Yagyu reappeared they both vanish.

_-Finish Line_

Yagyu wrapped his hand into Satoshi's.  "Name's Yagyu kid. Welcome to the Pit. Now" he says clearing his throat.  "Well drop you off at your apartment. I want you to rest for the remainder of the day." he says as Naoko produced a headband.  "One of the Brigades many contacts, a Mr. Kongou, has approached me personally for a favor." is stated as he folded his hands and file behind his back.  "He is an old friend of mine and his request is, well dangerous. Seeing you budding so well I've chosen you. So do not disappoint. Understand.",  "And the mission?"

 "Naoko will brief you in the morning." is replied as the woman slipped the blindfold over Satoshi's eyes.~


----------



## Sumon (Apr 20, 2014)

*Shinomori Aoshi, LT turns into Main Time*
_Arc: The Hunt
Part 8: The mysterious scroll; Back in the past I_

?That?s enough, Misao.? Aoshi said as kunais that were thrown at his direction by Misao with intention of hurting didn?t even come close to actually hitting him. The girl?s breath was heavy due to exhaustion and it was plain obvious. So there was no point in continuing the training with Misao barely standing on her feet. 

?Forgive me, Aoshi-sama... I am too weak..., but I will get stronger.? The girl dropped on her back on soft green grass with her arms spread wide after the training session that had lasted for a couple of hours. Aoshi was impressed by his little companion regardless. She had shown an immense talent in ninja arts, which the young man thought of utilizing in his grand plan of overtaking the world. 

Aoshi collected all ninja tools that were used in the training and sat on the ground with legs crossed Turkish style. He pulled a reasonably small, light blue scroll out of his back pocket and put it in front of himself. It had various hieroglyphs in white color written all over it and a kanji 氷遁 that stood for Hyōton ? Ice Release. The kanji was circled with round mysterious symbol that protected the scroll from being opened, a protective seal in other words. Once did Aoshi try to open it before, but was unable to. That was a long time ago, though. So the young man figured he?d give it another go now, seeing how his powers have become much bigger during that time.

?Aoshi-sama, what is that thing?? Misao, having raised her head and upper body from the ground in surprise, wondered. She was genuinely interested in the mysterious object she had never seen before, and wanted to find out more about it. 

The young man, while cracking his fingers in preparation for the attempt of scroll opening, looked at the girl and told her the story of how the mysterious scroll had ended up in his possession:

?This is a sealed scroll with, what I presume, to be full of secret powers... Years ago when I was still unaware of the strengths that lied in me and the goal that I am supposed to achieve, I was lost in this forsaken world with no understanding of the hypocritical and bullshit-spilling ninja system of every single village. Back then I used to travel a lot throughout the world looking for food and shelter to survive another day...

*Flashback:*

In a dark nook of some Land of Snow?s minor village, where nothing but ordinary trash was present, there was a 7 year old boy cowered in corner. With dark slate blue shoulder length hair that would get into red eyes all the time, fragile body with ribs visible for naked eye due to huge hunger, torn clothes way past the expiration date that wouldn?t heat anyone, the boy shivered from cold while snowflakes from light snow was covering his whole freezing body. The boy?s name was Aoshi and the only possession he had was a half empty box of matches. 

He exhaled breath onto his hands, hoping to warm them with steam out of his mouth. Unsuccessfully, though, as his breath was just as cold as the freezing weather of Land of Snow. The boy opened the box of matches and counted remaining matches. Twelve, only twelve were left. Twelve matches were supposed to warm him up and get him through the whole cold night. It was only 11p.m. 

Aoshi pulled one match and without closing the box he tried to light the match. Covering the box from wind and snow, he held the match firmly at about its middle with his index finger and a thumb of right hand, while the box was held in left hand. The hands were shaking a bit. He put the match head at the end of the striker and slid the match along it. But due to cold and immobile fingers, the match jammed and the whole box of matches fell on wet snowy ground, scattering all the matches across the nook he was in. 

The boy?s face became full of panic as he tried to collect all the matches with his shaky hands. With his vision being very poor due to exhaustion and unfavorable weather, he could only find 2 matches and the box, though everything was soaked in water. Aoshi rubbed the remaining matches against inner part of his pants, the only place that was remotely dry, and managed to save one match out of the two, while the other one?s head had completely disappeared, making it unusable anymore. 

He slid the match along the box?s striker once again, and miniature fire sparkled. His eyes widened upon seeing light in his hands blazing in the dark nook. The boy tried to warm himself up with it as much as he could, but he couldn?t feel anything and the fire was running low quickly. His heart had almost stopped when a gust of wind almost blew the fire off, but it didn?t. Seconds later, the match?s fire was at the very end near Aoshi?s two fingers that held it. But the boy didn?t move away the fingers, he didn?t want to. He wanted for the fire to be present for as long as possible. But his wishes were unreal and the fire reached the match?s end, going completely out right after burning Aoshi?s fingers a bit, causing for him to drop the match on snowy ground. The nook that Aoshi was in became completely dark once again, and he collapsed on the ground while it continued snowing lightly on him.


----------



## Laix (Apr 20, 2014)

_Edie Nakano_
TRAINING ARC LIQUID TIME XI
*MEAN *KUNOICHI​ _feel the burn;_
THE INDOOR TRAINING GYM, HARUNO SAKURA MEDICAL ACADEMY​The girls entered the two-storey tall room with windows that stretch from ceiling to floor so the sunlight can seep through the glass, lighting the gym up without the need for any artificial lights. There was generally a blue and green colour scheme, as those were the colours often associated with medical ninjutsu and Dr. Yui Kuriyama was cheesy with her interior design when remodelling the gym. Every kind of gym equipment you could imagine was here, all painted in a matte grey finish with the school logo embezzled at least once on every item. As if to sell the school, there were a few students sprinting on treadmills and punching blue bags for the guests to see and get a feel of the supposed atmosphere present during school hours. It couldn't be more of a lie; usually gym consisted of sitting down and sipping a sugary drink while eyeing the guys in their lycra shorts so perfectly shaped to their asses. 

After dealing with the nuisance that was Mirai Haruno and her clique only temporarily, Edie could finally get on with her tour. It wasn't like she was excited to actually show Miss STD around; she just wanted to get it over with so she could get back to what she was doing before she was rudely interrupted - _twice_.

Kirisaki asked Edie what they were going to do in this room in a way that Edie couldn't tell if she was still suffering from a bout of fake-bitch-syndrome or was genuinely being... nice. 

"We're going to do some exercising!"

Back to Edie-Land they go. The girls were transported in time; it was the same training gym, but it was after closing time. The windows were shut with blinds and the lighting was a fading tungsten that gave the room a very hospital-green colour.

In the center was the busty blonde, dressed in a white long-sleeved leotard with her hair tied into a tight bun. Her feet were slipped into hot red stiletto heels, most certainly inappropriate for excersising. The outfit was clearly a few sizes too small as it sucked into her behind and shaped perfectly around her breasts. Behind her was a group of generic characterless girls, dressed the same way, with one blonde standing out for plenty of reasons - she was worried, she looked awkward and she looked scared. It was Kirisaki Shinkō, unwillingly dragged into Edie's impromptu dance class.

With puffs of smoke, each girl was given a transparent exercize ball with clear instructions from Edie to sit on the ball with "your legs spread aptly and your back arched!"

"Alright, hit the music!"










​
As the beats started to drop, Edie pushed her bum out further than most thought possible and began moving it in a circular motion on the ball. She indicated for the girls to follow exactly as she did with a sultry giggle. Kirisaki was more than hesitant to do so, instead choosing to sit on her ball judging Edie from behind her back.

"I can see you Kirisaki, this is my mind after all! We'll move on to the next move!"

The gyrating blonde turned around and leaned on the ball with her elbows resting on the center. She stuck her behind out yet again, this time shaking it rhythmically to the song. By now Edie and the faceless girls were building up a sweat, their skin moist from 'training'. Skin slapping against skin almost drowned out the music blasting from the speakers in the corners of the room. In this position, not only did Edie look like she was waiting for someone to enter her in a back alley, she had a good view of her 'special classmate' Man-Stealer, who was still refusing to join in.

"Kirisaki, I can either ask you to do the moves or I can make you! *NOW SHAKE THAT ASS!*" She yelled with bated breath as she yet again switched positions along with her class, this time leaning back on the ball and throwing their legs in the air like showgirls. With an upside down view, Edie watched with a pleased smile as Shinkō finally gave in and copied the move, stretching her heels into the air.

"That's it ladies! _*FEEL THE BURN!*_"

"Oh, yeah!"

"Yeaaaah~!"

"Y-Yeah..."

"Now...!" Edie resumed her starting position on the ball and went back to the gyrating. "Back to the beat, back to the beat! Keep it cool, keep it cool!"

The Faceless did just as instructed, afterall their purpose was to follow Edie's instructions. Kirisaki was finally getting into it and this only pleased Edie. It was exactly what she wanted, to see the girl humiliated in front of... other people doing exactly what she was. But that's not the point. Edie was laughing at her. Everyone's used to the Nakano and her sex appeal, but they weren't with Kirisaki and that was the humiliation! Yes, yes...

"Yes Kirisaki... _*GYRATE ON THOS**E BALLS!*_"

The illusion was shattered when Edie realised she wasn't in dream land anymore, for her screaming for Man-Stealer to 'gyrate on those balls' was heard not just by Kirisaki, but by every single person in the Training Gym whom were currently staring and trying to hold in their laughs. It didn't help the fact that the entrance doors were currently open, allowing it to spread down the busy hallways but also that, being such a big room, it echoed for what felt like eternity to the Nakano.

What began as an attempt to humiliate Kirisaki in her mind led to real-life humiliation for herself.

"Ahem... Let's move on to the next part." Trying her hand at a smooth recovery, Edie quickly dragged Kirisaki out of the gym, only managing about five steps from the doors past laughing witnesses before bumping into the one person she really did not want to see laughing at her.

"Wow you're a lot of things but I didn't put lesbian as one of them!"

Ryoko Hyūga, smiling wickedly to herself at the sight of her arch rival being humiliated for all to see. Edie was beginning to think she had some sort of device on her broomstick that allowed her to detect the emotion of embarrassment in Edie, so she could then fly down and be there to laugh.

"Ryoko, I don't have time for this. Now why don't you go and join Asakura on her street corner? There's a large que," She remarked, pushing past the smug princess with Kirisaki in her hand. However, the girl with scented black locks stopped the two with her heel.

"Wait, I heard about your upcoming little fight with Mirai and Asakura," She revealed before cracking into a fit of giggles. "Really Edie? Even with your friend, you have no chance!"

"Two things Ryoko," Releasing her grip on Shinkō, she squared herself right up to Ryoko, their chests pushed against each other and their eyes drawing flickers of lightning. "Firstly, this girl isn't my friend. And secondly, Mirai and Asakura are just weak little mares. I won't even need to use any ninjutsu!"

"I'm a chūnin and I wouldn't fight her!"​


----------



## Sumon (Apr 20, 2014)

*Shinomori Aoshi, Land of Rivers*
_Arc: The Hunt
Part 9: The mysterious scroll; Back in the past II_

*Still flashback:*
Lying on his belly on rough surface, Aoshi opened his eyes as he got his conscious back. Smell of piss and faeces attacked his nose while desperate cry aided through basement full of cool and humid air. 7 year old Aoshi, wearing same dirty and torn clothes as before, stood up with tiny rocks stuck to his cheek on which he had slept on and got shocked by the view. He had found himself in a prison cell...

With only a bed with dirty bedding and a bucket for stools, there was nothing more in a small cell that Aoshi was occupant of. Thick but narrow bars through which Aoshi could only get his small hand guarded the cell from being left, with long corridor and a wall being on the other side of the bars and nothing more. It was horrifying. 

The boy desperately tried to hurt himself to wake up from what he had thought to be a horrible dream. He pinched himself at first, followed by a punch to the wall that had left his hand swollen. Ultimately, he joined the cry from left side and began crying himself out of desperation as he realized he no longer was free human being. He was used to poor way of living, but prison life was new low even for him.

For hours sorrows watered down his dirty cheeks, creating this vertical mark on his face that could simply be washed, signifying the fact that the boy did cry. But what kid wouldn’t in these conditions? 

At some point Aoshi stopped crying and sat in the middle of the cell with his face in his hands. The cry from left side stopped too after some time. More time had passed, not sure how much as there was no way to follow it. Counting it would be madness as it could potentially drive an individual crazy. Suddenly, some kind of sound came out from right side, the sound of keys opening gates.

Aoshi rushed to his cell bars, trying to see what was making that noise, unsuccessfully though, as his vision was very limited due to the architecture of the prison. One cell in the right opened and closed seconds later, another opened and closed, third one opened and closed, and then the boy saw something. 

A tall lean man in clean clothes with dark long hair tied in ponytail led 3 dirty and exhausted children just like Aoshi himself, who were from 8 to 12 years old, in handcuffs made of thick rope. Two kids were looking down at the ground the whole time while the third one with no hair made eye contact with Aoshi, who had frozen in place speechless upon seeing such view. There was no doubt about it anymore. He truly was in a prison of some sorts. 

The tall lean man – warden – locked remaining 3 kids in their own cells and stopped at the very last cell, from which the cry had aided before. Moments later the warden went out of the prison, carrying a bloody body of small kid while blood was dripping on the ground the whole way. Apparently, the dead kid before his death had cried and cried, until he lost hope and chewed onto his wrist, getting through skin and ultimately bleeding out. Aoshi still couldn’t say a word.

When the warden was out of the prison, the bald kid that had made eye contact with Aoshi, banged on his own cell bars, trying to get the attention of Aoshi that way. “Psss, new guy, you hear me?” The bald kid said in total silent. Aoshi didn’t say a word yet as he was still shocked by this new experience. “Psss, fresh meat, speak up if you don’t want to die. I’m Gin, what about you?” The bald kid tried to make a verbal contact with Aoshi once again.

Now Gin was the oldest of the lot. He was 12 years old. Imprisoned at the age of 9, he was one of the very first few prisoners, and the only one from that bunch still alive. He had seen many children come and go. But whoever departed, they did so in a plastic black bag, dead. Gin was some kind of self proclaimed leader of the prisoners, always greeting newbies and helping them assimilate to the whole situation with his great experience in this place. He had accepted the fact that he would probably never see the daylight again, while many other children couldn’t accept this. So it was natural for him to be making bonds with other prisoners. And besides, it was more fun for him to actually be speaking to someone as there was nothing else to do in this place. 

“Aoshi,” – he answered in little trembling voice.

“Well, Aoshi, welcome to the hell on earth.” Gin laughed a bit, but Aoshi didn’t. He was too depressed to do that. Cry aided once again, this time from the right side. “Shut up, you wuss.” Gin tried to shut the crier up, but was unable to as words were just words. 

“There are wusses like that one here. Hopefully you’re not one, Aoshi... We are in the basement of Kazahana Castle, owned by Sosetsu you had just seen.” Gin referred to the tall lean warden. “Short story about him and how this prison has come to life: Sosetsu used to be a generous man living with his daughter in this big ass castle. Not in the basement of the castle where we are now, haha!!! 4 years ago his 14 years old daughter was raped and killed by a dozen of local children, including me. Since then he became greedy and vicious child abuser, imprisoning every orphan he’d find in the streets of Land of Snow. He feeds them children twice a day: on mornings and evenings, to keep them barely alive and capable of physical work, but not strong enough to plot an escape. During days children – us – are escorted to an underground factory in this castle to build some shitty technology that Sosetsu later sells for profit... That’s about it, haha. Don’t think I have missed something. Now excuse me, Aoshi.” Gin finished with a loud and smelly fart.


----------



## LunarCoast (Apr 20, 2014)

luffy no haki said:


> *Shinkurou Kengo*
> 
> _What a sword is meant for V_​
> Well, well, we gotta climb that bigass mountain to obtain what we wnat ta obtain. As far as i know what Akarusa wanted should be there and mah meteorite parts must be there too according to Takashi-sensei that is. Late enough, i notice that there?s an owl with this guy, it kinda remind sme of Raku?s messenger bird...That Remmy, the stupid bird will pay one day for shitting on mah head so many times. Then something stops me in my tracks, the masked guy asked me if i know how to climb. Now that he mentions it, have I ever climbed a mountain? I suppose it is like climbing a tree so it should be fine.
> ...



"Piece of cake eh? I've heard that one before."He states in a matter of fact tone but then a brief moment of resentment, Shin seemed set in his ways. He doubted anything he would say could change Shin's mind and simply tries to laugh it off nervously, "Heheh... Of course I've been proven wrong a lot too!" Shin made a good point, they both could gain from this, and he just had to keep reminding himself that... at least this wasn't an exam and perhaps helping Shin could yield greater results in his ultimate mission.

_These damned ANBU, that heartless bastard said this was the easiest step killing one of my own, if I completed my mission.... will I end up as heartless as he? Hopefully I can make it up, helping Shin out... put my mind at ease._

"To tell you the truth, she probably will if you drag me off again like you just did. As for what you mean, is there something wrong with an owl, ok sure falcons are faster than anything I've been but an owl is silent in flight.... and make good alarm clocks."His head turning to April glaring at her. She didn't respond not quite sure why her master was hiding his face, it made it difficult to understand what he was feeling, being the spiteful owl she lightly pecked the mask.


----------



## Chronos (Apr 20, 2014)

*Ivery, Rosuto l Sunagakure*

Gripping to the coin, he witnessed the Hyuuga flail and leave with a step of a quick jutsu. Witnessing the coin land in tails, he didn't knew if it was simply luck of destiny at hand. Maybe he was more considerate of what would've occurred. Maybe he really shouldn't have even tried. However, it was good. He left to his spoils and turned once again towards the kid and told "No thanks. I had my fill of you for today." 

Walking pass him he rose his arm and waved. Simply usher the next words with blithe he spoke: 

"See you in the Chuunin Exams." 


---​
*Ivery, Rosuto l LT*​
Puppets, it was too late to announce the ordeal, his eyes had managed to read their chakra pool, however his timing was awful. If only his eyes was more developed. Shiryu spoke about reaching the ledge. Turning his eyes towards the distance he saw, one, two... a total of 6 six other machines. Turning towards the opposite side he witnessed the heavy ravine that held over 75 meters in depth. A flick of his tongue followed by a clench of his teeth and he began to ponder weather this boy could hold his own. Maybe he was still a tad disoriented. What was the best way to deal with this things. Again, no explosives. So they worked like sentries. Maybe he could fight them off for longer than he expected. He pulled out a kunai, after preforming a ordeal of signs, biting the thumb he leaped of the ledge and quickly rushed at the pinnacle of his speed, shortening the gap between him, Shiryu and the puppet, a loud pound could be heard. His hand hand seem to collide with the wooden surface of the puppets center region. While soon it was engulfed with a sign that began to take the center area of the puppets stomach region. 

A kanji replaced it surface before Rosuto's fist with all it's force began to push away the doll and he had ushered his technique. "Summoning Jutsu!" the puppet was herald towards the distance after being propelled by a powerful strike of a summoning technique. After that, his summoning almost as humanoid as he is, with hair of blue and eyes of matching hue soon landed a few meters next to him. As soon as she made her appearance a veil of Icy wind began to surround her aura. Her ears were sharp and being exuded a senses of strength towards her. Although not as tall Rosuto himself she seemed to be at another level.

_"Thanks. I think I need your help, see through my eye alright? There's 5 others counting the one in front and the kid behind us is gonna help."_

_"Roger"_

They spoke through a blood pact. He and her were connected in more way than just summon and master. They shared thoughts and spoke through a mental link. Soon as she did as he requested, the threw a scroll towards the distance, and upon it it switched and formed a Demon Wind Shuriken, one he held by a thread, upon it flying towards the puppet who was caught of guard, it was coiled by the manipulation of Rosuto's weapon, soon after his summon, Rei the Frost Nymph preformed a series of seals in which she soon summoned a bow of frost, and an arrow. She threw it without much hesitation and it cleaved the puppets head. 

Swinging the contraption, Rosuto quickly made it collide with the opposite side of the gorge. Causing stone to fall upon it and burying it under. "Keep up!"He told at Shiryu after witnessing that the other sentry puppets began to move. [/COLOR]


----------



## Kei (Apr 20, 2014)

_[The Small Flame Of Fuzen; Kyo]
[Introduction Arc; Part Two]​_
?I wished you paid attention more Kyo, the elders worry about where your attention lies.? His mother told him as they walked the Fennikkusu clan compound.

The compound was big, the huge Japanese style house was able to fit up to 30 people no problem and even entertain them a bit with a huge entertainer room and a spider lily garden.  The garden was implemented by Kyo?s mother, as people grow older they wish to surround themselves with beautiful things. Especially if the flower was a symbol of reincarnation, another reminder to their name, Fennikkusu mean flaming bird. The flaming bird was the symbol of the phoenix, the one that blessed them with this ability and the one that also cursed them.

?They always worry, though better for me because soon they?ll worry themselves to the damn graves where they should go.? Kyo said bluntly, ?Or where they came from?The damn zombies??

His mother slapped him on the back of his head before pushing his head down, ?Ssshhhh their hearing might went to shit but they can sense shit talking!? His mother whispered in his ear

Kyo couldn?t help but chuckle underneath his breath as his mother let him go.  As they neared the garden they chuckled at their own little joke. It has always been them together, making their own jokes and in their own little world. Always? The family has always been around but they were more interested in molding Kyo turning him into a presentable and qualifying head. 

?Ha, even though we joke?Kyo, you are getting older.? His mother said as she ran her fingers through one of the flowers ??You understand why we worry right??

?We, you mean you too mom?!? Kyo couldn?t help but voice his mood, ?Everyone in this clan worries, we worry about smaller clans and their uprising, we worry on how the money is distributed amongst the village, the last of your worries should be your own son!?

His mother smiled warmly, but it was her way of calming him down. That smile was the smile she gave him when he asked questions that she knew would upset him.  Even now as she smiled warmly at him the feeling of dread took his bones. 

?You know what our clan stands for.? She said taking a flower from the garden, ?We stand for everything? That can consume a person??

She twirled the flower between her fingers, ?As we grow older it gets harder and harder to sedate?Our?Hunger??

Kyo understood what she was trying to say. The curse took ahold of the family as soon as they reached of age.  The hunger that slowly consumed them as they grew older, he knew it all too well. It was something all the family members came together to guide the child through so they won?t do anything dangerous. A clan member that doesn?t have the right eyes on fall into the abyss their bloodline is cursed to fall into?

?If you don?t have a release for this hunger?Kyo we worry about your future.? His mother simply put, ?You must concentrate hard on the things we place upon you or else?Or else??

?You fear what I might become without guidance.? 

His mother eyes fell on the flower she held, ?Yes??


----------



## Olivia (Apr 20, 2014)

*Kirisaki Shinkō
Liquid Time: Yes It Shall
*
I watched as Edie shoved her way past me. She made her way to the center of the room and just stopped in her tracks. I expected her to say something, or to order me to do something, but nothing happened, instead, she just stood there. I took this chance to look around the room, where I saw some people using the treadmills or hitting the punching bags; the students at this academy must use this gym quite a lot.

But then my attention was stolen back to Edie. Not because of something she did, but the lack of it, she was just standing there, with a triumphant look on her face. But that isn't what eventually creeped me out. What did was when she started humming something. It was definitely not a song that I had ever heard before in my life, but it sounded like something I wouldn't like. 

"Let me see you take it to the ground
Let me see you take it up
Let me see you bounce, bounce, bounce, 
bounce" 

Is all I could make out from her insistent humming. My mind went in circles trying to figure out why she would be thinking of a song like that when she was supposed to show me around. But I didn't bother to interrupt her, watching this was sort of entertaining.

It wasn't until she turned around with conviction and pointed at me that I knew she had no idea what she was doing. I took one glance at her eyes and could tell she wasn't actually looking at me, as if she were staring into space. People started to turn and look at this strange behavior, and I started to back out of the room, not wanting to be associated with her strangeness.

But of course it wouldn't end there. I watched as Edie's mouth opened wide - I knew she was going to announce something, and it was probably going to be something either hilarious, or stupid - but maybe both. I closed my eyes and slightly cringed, I was not prepared for whatever she was about to say.  

"Yes Kirisaki... _*GYRATE ON THOS**E BALLS!*_"

She screamed out to the void, with her finger pointed directly at me. If no one in here knew who 'Kirisaki' was before this, they did now. I covered my face, even if I had been considering attending this school, now there would be no chance - not after something embarrassing like this.

Edie attempted to save some face, which I could tell everyone in the room didn't believe for one second. I took a guess that she did this kind of thing all the time. But of course Edie came over to me and dragged me out of the room back into the hallway. So what was the point in going in there? What was she planning on doing? 

I almost asked her if she even knew what she was doing, but before I could we ran into another person. Just great, someone else to interrupt our touring. I just wanted to finish this, go do our little fight, and then go home. And as fast as that could happen, the better. 

But no - life felt the need to throw another wrench into my day - and that was through this Hyuga. Just from the starting tension from when the two met, I could feel an intense rivalry. Why did we have to run into all the wrong people?

It all started with the Hyuga making the first shot - claiming arrogantly that she didn't pick Edie to be a lesbian. My face shot bright red simply thinking about that connotation - that would mean that Edie and I had a _thing_ for each other. No No No that couldn't be the case.

I held my breath for as long as I could, because I didn't want to embarrass myself by blurting something out that I would regret, much like Edie had done earlier. I kept my hands on my mouth, concentrating on the sole fact that I must not say anything embarrassing!

Edie and the Hyuga continued to converse, revealing her name as Ryoko, and that apparently Mirai was a strong shinobi, but even so, Ryoko was a chunin! Maybe she was scared to fight her alone, but maybe if it were three vs two...I released my hands from my mouth to ask if she could join us in our fight.
*
"THERE'S NO WAY EDIE AND I ARE LESBIANS!"*

I shot out from my mouth. I quickly covered my mouth again in shock that I just said that. My face flushed an even deeper red while the two just stared at me judgmentally. I released my hand from my mouth as I continued:

"...What I meant to say was that...While Edie and I aren't le-NO! While you don't want to battle her alone...We could use your help. I'm sure we could defeat her if it were three versus two. Technically three versus one is my slap from earlier is any indication."

I could tell the Ryoko pondered it for a bit. I knew that she knew it was possible, there was no way that this girl could be so strong that even all three of us together wouldn't be able to defeat her. She spoke out saying, sneering towards Edie:

"Hmm, I know Edie would never ask for my help, but...Fine, you'll have to do something for me though."

I turned my head questioningly. I wondered what I could possibly do for her that would satisfy her needs. My mind tried to rack many possibilities, but none came forth. But, being somewhat of a rival with Edie, I should have known. 

The Hyuga leaned towards me and whispered in my ear. My face shot bright red as I slowly nodded. I know Edie would never admit it due to her prideful nature, but if this Mirai girl was really all that, we'd need all the help we can get. I turned to Edie with my face being a bright hue of red.

I could feel Ryoko laughing eternally from what was about to transpire. I couldn't look. I pushed my body forward with my feat, grabbed Edie behind her head, and forced her onto my lips. I help on for two seconds, but in that short time I could feel Edie's rage building up. When the time limit had ended I commodiously threw myself off of her by stepping back. I wiped my mouth and turned to the Hyuga, who happened to be holding a camera.

My face turned a brighter red than ever before, a shade that I didn't think could exist. The picture printed out and developed, laughing the whole time. She shook out the image and turned back to me, laughing ever so. I couldn't believe what I had just done. M-my first kiss to someone like Edie? I wasn't one to cling to these kind of 'milestones', but for my first to be with Edie made it all the more depressing for me.

"Fine I'll join you guys, but I personally don't see the point, when you two make such a great couple by yourselves!"

She continued to laugh to herself. I was too embarrassed to say anything that I blocked out anything else in the world - even Edie's larger than life statements wouldn't be heard. I cringed, but what had been done is done, all we can do now is hope that we win this upcoming battle.

-----------------------------------------
One Hour Later

-----------------------------------------

We made our way to the training grounds where I could spy the three girls on the other side of the field. Mirai had been wearing some form of gym clothes, but obviously glamorized so it wouldn't be comparable to everyone else. Asakura, standing next to her, with gym clothes as well, except the only thing different about them from normal was the fact that it had "Mirai-Sama" written about fifty times all over it. In the back had been Ami, who was sitting down and not wanting to really get involved with our little conflict. 

Then I looked at the three of us. None of us were really wearing clothes that fit combat as well as theirs - so I guess that'd give them a slight advantage. But in my case there was nothing I could do. Mirai stepped forward saying:

"You have three people now, and, in your words Edie, 'That's a new low, even for you'. So I think I'll have Ami join us."

She turned her head in almost defiance, but one glare from Mirai made it clear that there was going to be no resistance. She stooped up and slowly walked over to the 'battle field'. Standing along with the other two, Mirai announced:

"Anytime you three are ready." 
 
​


----------



## Chaos Theory (Apr 20, 2014)

*Zansatsu|Genin|Sunagakure*

*[Sunagakure ~> Konohagakure]​*​
[The Unwilling Maid I]​
With a sigh Satoshi puts the photo of the young woman down and scratches his white locks of hair. Her name is Alisa and apparently she is a maid to one of the wealthiest men in Konoha, if not one of the wealthiest in all the Great Nations. One Mr. Natsu Nakano  "So, do you have any questions Zansatsu?" Naoko asks while leaning up against this work table.  "I'm part of a group called the Death Brigade. Why am I kidnapping someone?" is asked drolly his green eyes meeting her gray.  "Because, Kongou is a friend of Yagyu's and he trusts in your ability to be discrete and get this done under the radar." is the given reply. 

Again Satoshi takes a deep breath before returning his gaze to Alisa, she is a very pretty girl and quietly he wondered what nefarious ends this Kongou had in mind for such a palatable looking young woman. Pulling the image to the side he looks at the mission briefing which also bore the emblem of the Hidden Sand as well as a photo of this Kongou. An older looking gent that was likely a rival to the Nakano Business Juggernaut.  "I'm going neck deep into White Territory, nay I'm basically going into their capitol to kidnap the maid of one of the most powerful men in the world. Why is this only ranked 'C'?" is asked while pointing to the mission statement. 

 "Plausible denial, C-Ranked Mission statements are so easy to misplace.",  "And let me guess, if found out the Hidden Sand with disavow any knowledge of my activity and more or less throw me under the proverbial bus.",  "You got it kid, now you need to get a move on. Don't want to be late for you first big mission." Satoshi takes in a deep breath and pushed himself from his work table. A sideways glance is shot toward Naoko but he doesn't dare keep the look on her more than a split second before going over to a dresser that lined the back wall of the room. Opening it he pulls out some everyday clothing.  "If I make it back alive. You owe me lunch lady." is stated while he pulled his body suit off. Naoko tilts her head and allows the demand to roll in the back of her mind. 

 "You have yourself a deal kid. Now, don't go off and get yourself killed." Right, don't go and do the likely thing that will happen. Rolling his eyes Satoshi pulled the T-Shirt over his head and finished getting dressed. After gathering a few odd and ends together he makes his way to the door, seeing Naoko out too. The woman leans against the building's near wall as she watched him walk toward the train station.  "Good luck Satoshi. You'll need it for this one" is lowly stated to herself while his figure shrank from view. 

Turning a corner Satoshi pulls his hands together and concentrates. In a poof of smoke he dons a sand disguise which took less Chakra over the long haul than the Transformation Jutsu.  "Hello, my name is Jinta." Satoshi says with a soft toned speech, rubbing his throat he sighs, he didn't like the idea of kidnapping. There was a lot of red tape involved. Killing was so much more ... efficient and he could slip in and out. Now he needed an exit strategy for not only him, but his unwilling traveling companion. Brushing at his now blonde hair he stepped out of the other end of the alleyway. In the short distance the Train Station stood and as per the usual the sweet green haired girl was taking money and selling the tickets.  "Morning" is offered with a warm grin. The green haired girl returned the smile. "Can I help you?" is asked as she dialed some knobs behind the glass in preparation for the request.  "Yes I'd like a ticket to Konoha please." 



The request is quickly processed as Satoshi placed his Ryo on the counter. "Alright, here is your ticket" is replied while she took the money. In return a beige colored ticket is slid under the sheet of glass. "Enjoy your trip sir." is quickly added as Satoshi pulled the ticket toward him,  "You can call me Jinta" is replied with a grin as he gave a wink to the girl. Hanging around Yusetsu had its perks. If you picked up on the right ways to handle yourself around the fairer sex that is. Small gestures often went further than putting one's hands on a lady. And this green haired girl was no exception as she gave a warm smile back toward him.  

Some moments later he boards the train and takes his seat. Today it seemed like an old west day, the ticket man sometimes changes things up and like in the olden days of an era gone by he walked by the seats and took peoples tickets. Tearing them in two he hands the stub back with a smile and a bow. Satoshi returned the gesture with a slight nod as he took the stub back. Placing it in the palm of his hand he pushes his thumb up to his fingers where he rubbed across the scar tissue that had grown there. Still after all this time when he was nervous or anxious he went to that self inflicted injury to find some comfort. Closing his eyes as the train slowly begins to move he thinks on just how he was going to do to accomplish this mission. He had to be careful, the relationship between the Black and White were already strained to say the least. So he couldn't be too blatant in his moves. No. he'd have to be sly on this one. Slyer than when he was on his last mission. Meaning he needed almost no attention on himself.   

_ -Some Hours Later, Konoha_ 

Satoshi still in the guise of Jinta now stood at the train station in Konohagakure and he was just ever so slightly impressed. It was a lot more colorful than Sunagakure which was mostly a sandy color. Shoving his hands into his pockets he begins to look around. The first thing he needed was information without looking too suspicious. Then it dawned on him, he was a tourist and there was information for tourist here at the station. With a bit of a pep to his walk he reaches the pamphlets that were stocked there. Pulling it open he begins to look at the places of interest around Konoha. But what caught his attention was the map of the village. As he hoped the Nakano were somewhat conceited, their home was outlined clearly on the map and it seemed to take up a good portion of land.  "Well now, this just got a bit more interesting." is mused as he folded the pamphlet back up but not perfectly he then slides it under his left arm. It was time to stake out this family to see what he was up against. ~

_-Evening_

Jinta sat behind a wire mesh table as he sipped on a cup of tea. Before him lay a newspaper that he pretended to read as he watched the streets. In the distance the large Nakano Manor set atop a hill majestically for all to see, the boy had been setting there for a while now listening in on the chatter. Seemed that Edie, the Nakano child, was on everyone's lips around here. Which made it easy for the boy to gather trivial details. But most was just plain mean spirited, which he figured these girls kept to themselves. As he waited and listened Alisa, following Edie, came into view and Satoshi blocks the mindless chatter out as he pulled the newspaper up to almost covering his eyes.

He followed them carefully as they walked up toward the sprawling home, taking note Satoshi focuses on the heavy chested teen. She wore a school uniform which set her apart from most of the girls around here, save a few. He remembered seeing a Hyuuga girl set down earlier with a similar uniform, though she appeared to be a higher classman to Edie. But the badge was the same. The 'HARUNO SAKURA MEDICAL ACADEMY'

This would pose an interesting challenge. But Satoshi felt he was up to it. ~


----------



## Laix (Apr 20, 2014)

_Edie Nakano_
TRAINING ARC LIQUID TIME XII
*MEAN *KUNOICHI​_lesbians & catfights;_
HARUNO SAKURA MEDICAL ACADEMY

_Ugh._

_*UGH.*_

She did not. The walking STD, the girl who smelled like stained sake spilled on her body by the drunken men she picked up on street corners, the girl who had a potentially-fatal case of fake-bitch-syndrome, the Man-Stealer had just planted her wet, slobbery lips in dire need of some lip balm on the Edie Nakano. And right behind her was the most heartless and conniving girl to walk the _country_ snapping it on her camera, instantly developing a print.

There was no words that escaped her mouth. Between the internal screaming and head-bashing, all Edie could do was list the diseases she may have caught from that two second locking of lips. They say it doesn't even take a second for a disease to transfer, and the Nakano had heard from reliable sources (a gossip magazine) that STDs can be spread orally.

Just imagine that, the shame of being the darling daughter of Natsu Nakano, the beautiful virgin stained with such a taboo by a female! It was straight from a seedy sitcom, and just thinking about it made her gag.

With everyone watching and Ryoko with the camera at the ready, Edie restrained herself from reacting. She looked hurt and genuinely embarrassed. There was nothing the Hyūga loved more than giving the snob a taste of her own medicine. Her love of humiliating people, especially boys was her most deplorable trait out of her already "vile" personality, making the opportunity to get one on Edie impossible to resist.

It was a bittersweet realization for Edie. She honestly wanted to _cry_.

Any sort of positive thoughts, even the prospect of Kirisaki becoming one of her slaves was gone now. She'd gone back to hating her, but not as much as she hated Ryoko. Oh how she dreamed of the day she'd get to pound her face in with a crowbar, but it wouldn't be today.

For now, the girls had much more pressing matters on hand since in exchange for that photograph, Ryoko agreed to assist the girls in fighting the Witches of Konoha. With Edie on their side though, they better be careful. After that little stunt, there might be a nasty accident involving a _certain bitch_ falling face-first on to an explosive kunai trap. 

An hour later of bickering and screaming obscenities at Ryoko and Kirisaki in much more private quarters, the girls were finally at the scene of their showdown. Mirai Haruno was waiting with Asakura, both girls dressed in their gym uniform usually used for combat training. It consisted of black shorts with a loose-ish white shirt tucked into the hem and white trainers with a matching black lining. Disturbingly, Asakura had Mirai's name scribbled countless times across her shirt. 

Edie was more disturbed by the fact these girls were genuinely serious about this fight. She was half expecting them to just show up in their school uniform and maybe throw some shuriken. They weren't aiming for blood, were they?

Tensed and nervous, Nakano gulped as the trio stared down the duo. Just a small distance away was Am, sat by the fence protecting the girls bags. As always, she looked like she didn't want to be there. However, after a remark about their team numbers, Mirai used her stone glare to convince Am to join them, although she dragged her feet there with defiance.

"Anytime you three are ready."

Ryoko let out an exasperated sigh, her arms folded with an aura of confidence and power exuding. 










​
"Am, I thought better of you..." 

"Whatever! You're all going down!" The Yamanaka declared half-heartedly, taking a step back and weaving a selection of skills. With no ninja tools on her, Edie couldn't even launch an initial attack. Instead, herself and her team created distance between the two while Mirai watched with a smirk. 

"You two! The blonde one is a Yamanaka so expect mind control techniques. Make sure you're never directly in her line of sight!" Ryoko warned, pushing Edie out of the way. The ditzy blonde was a sitting duck to have her mind melted. Assuming the role of leader, she gave another instruction specifically to Kirisaki.

"I'm not sure what you can do, but you're probably more competent in battle than Edie--!"

"_*HEY!*_ I heard that!" 

"--Keep Asakura busy, I'll handle Mirai."

The girl often labelled the 'prodigy of the Hyūga' activated the dojutsu that gave her such a title and instantly began reading the chakras of her opponents. Her suspicions were indeed correct - Am was aiming for a Shintenshin while Asakura appeared to be preparing something of he---

_*KAEN YASHI*_
​
A ball of fire tore through the group, forcing them all to leap out of the way. Although it only passed Edie for a second, her cheek was sore from the sheer heat radiating off the flames. It crashed into a tree behind them, creating a loud but rather small explosion that was enough to topple the centuries old tree to the ground. Not even giving the girls a chance to recuperate, Asakura lunged straight for Kirisaki, her palms burning bright with the crimson flames she just launched for the girls. Her signature technique, Kaen Yashi was her only technique but a powerful one. The girl was immune to the effects of heat and fire while using this, her hands carrying flames with temperatures upwards of 200 degrees Celsius.  

As she covered more ground, the grass below her began to turn crisp and brown just from a few seconds contact with her flaming palms. However, being three vs three, Ryoko and Edie couldn't provide assistance even if Edie and her regeneration would be better suited for Asakura. 

They could only trust Shinkō was enough to dispatch of that bimbo.

"Don't aim to kill, Man-Stealer!" Edie yelled as she ran in a curved line towards the potentially troublesome Yamanaka. "That won't end well!"

She was annoyed that this fight was happening before her training. It would've been a wonderful feeling to punch a crater in Am's face, followed by Mirai, Asakura, Kirisaki and then finally Ryoko. But, life is unpredictable like that, and she had to make the best of her situation.

_(Okay...) _Edie began assessing her situation as she ran in an unpredictable line, trying to avoid meeting Am's Shintenshin. _(Don't run into her line of sight... That's all I have to do. She's weak anyway, I could just punch her once and she'd be finished!)_

The Yamanaka moved her handsign to try and follow Edie's movements but they were too erratic. The girl was a rather slow runner however, at least for a shinobi. While she moved faster than Am and perhaps Mirai, she had nothing on Asakura's impressive speed and with all that extra weight she was carrying, it just made her an easier target. 

Meanwhile, Ryoko was engaging in close quarters combat with Mirai, each of them wielding just a single kunai. Their blades clashed and slashed with each other, but neither could land a hit. Every time their weapons fought for dominance and their faces got so close their noses almost touched, they took the moment to throw the odd remark and quip about.

"So, Ryoko Hyūga, princess of the clan as they say! What an honour~" Mirai giggled almost sarcastically, shoving the byakugan user back with a thrust of her kunai. 

"Come on Mirai, stop going easy on us. I know what you can do..." Ryoko teased, referencing _that_ particular jutsu that made her reluctant to battle the Haruno. The Witch could only laugh at her comment, lunging back into combat with her kunai equipped. The girls only managed a few more hits until a loud announcement from whom they assumed was the weakest here yanked their attention.

_*SHINTENSHIN NO JUTSU!!*_​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Apr 20, 2014)

*Ren Houki*
KONOHA TRAINING GROUNDS

__________​
"Alright, then." Ren said, putting his tantō away in it's sheath again, before walking past the Uchiha, bending down for a moment to scoop up his bag. He slinged it back over his shoulder, then gave Akaya one last look. "It wasn't bad, no." He replied, then continued his way out of the gates of the training field and back into the forest, leaving Akaya by himself. 

As he made his way back to Konoha, the Houki reflected on the fight and replayed it back in his mind. _"Uchiha Akaya; genin. Roughly my age, and seems to be at least somewhat adept in close quarters. He's less skilled and slower than I am, but makes up for it with speed. Also doesn't seem to have the Sharingan, yet. Katon affinity, as is standard amongst the Uchiha clan, but doesn't seem to have their signature move and seems poor at timing jutsu. Though..."_

His eyes narrowed in consideration, thinking back into the latter part of his brief skirmish with the Uchiha kid. "_He also used tsuga, which is the hiden technique of the Inuzuka clan. He can't have copied it, since he doesn't have the Sharingan, so how did he learn that?_" That was the one thing about him that didn't add up. Otherwise, everything he did seemed to fall in place with what Ren might have expected from the average Uchiha kid. He had a decent, even if somewhat unrefined, fighting style, was reasonably strong and could use katon which suggested a certain aptitude for ninjutsu. Aside from that...

_"Acts suspiciously stupid, too. Gets my name wrong, even though he clearly knows who I am, the abilities of my family, and despite me being the top genin. He was also lying about his intentions; a person coming to the training ground to train wouldn't be hiding in the trees..."_ Ren gave a shrug, concluding that Akaya Uchiha was just there to watch him, for whatever reason. Since that dream last night, the Houki had been a little bit on edge, and suspected a little bit that the kid might have been a recruit of his sister sent to spy on him. But after that battle, Ren shelved that theory. With such high level abilities and reputation at her command, there's no way her sister would enlist the aid of someone like that guy.


----------



## Sumon (Apr 20, 2014)

*Shinomori Aoshi, Land of Rivers*
_Arc: The Hunt
Part 10: The mysterious scroll; Back in the past III_

*Still flashback:*
“Shift starts in 30!” The warden’s strong voice aided through the whole prison as he banged on each cell’s bars after dropping a scoop of mash on the ground at the bars. Was it morning already? Aoshi didn’t know, it was impossible to tell as there was no windows or clocks anywhere around. The boy couldn’t sleep even for a minute. And he tried, oh he tried. He had hoped to fall asleep and wake up in a street as always, any street just outside this place. He wanted to believe this place to be just a nightmare from which he would wake up. But within every additional minute spent there his optimism became worse and worse.

Gin, however, slept like a baby. Regardless of all the desperate cries made by other prisoners, he was enjoying the night time like no one else. And how couldn’t he when it was his fourth year in this place running. He simply got used to all the noises and rats in this place, and learnt to ignore them. 

Aoshi, with red eyes due to the lack of sleep, pissed in a bucket and rushed to cell bars in hopes to satisfy his hunger. He found strangely looking mash at the other side of the bars. He extended his dirty from piss and soil hands and took handful of it before the rats had a chance to take it away from him. He licked the food first, but couldn’t name it. It was an unknown type of food for him. But he ate it regardless as he was literally dying out of hunger. Next thing he knew the warden was already unlocking his cell with a line of a few children prisoners with tied hands already behind him. The warden roughly, but tightly tied Aoshi’s hands too with this thick and uncomfortable rope. It rubbed against his skin, burning it a bit. Then Aoshi’s hands were tied to another rope, the rope that had all the prisoners connected in a horizontal line. Everyone reeked as no one had the luxury of washing any part of their body. So now the warden moved on to another cell and all the prisoners followed him. Aoshi was last in the lane until taller Gin was tied behind him. After Gin it was time for some red haired kid, who attempted to escape from the place. 

The red haired kid waited for the warden to open his cell bars. And when the bars were opened, the kid threw a mash at the warden’s eyes, blinding the latter for a second, and made a run for his freedom. The kid somehow managed to sneak through the blinded warden’s crotch and could already see the end of the corridor, but was caught by his back of the neck and thrown on the rough ground face first. The warden’s face became angry as he pulled out a whip and swung it mercilessly on the red haired kid’s bony back. That was the punishment an escape attempt in this place

“Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!” The kid screamed in agony as little meat he had on his back had almost came off his bones. The whip had found the kid’s back a total of 5 times, leaving 5 huge scars on his back with meat being literally split on the wounds and bones showing. Majority of children covered their eyes as the red haired kid took the punishment. Though Gin and Aoshi didn’t, they watched every single hit and didn’t twitch a single time. Gin because he was used to this and Aoshi because he wasn’t afraid of violence per se. When the warden was done, he used his legs to literally roll the red haired kid through ground back into his cell, leaving more blood on the ground. The kid ultimately died a few days later as the wounds on his back had caught an infection. 

Anyway, all the prisoners, except the red haired kid of course, were now tied in one line and led from the prison into the factory. They didn’t pass any fancy rooms, only humid corridors, indicating that they were still in the basement area of the castle. 

The factory was a very spacious room with extremely high ceiling and only a couple of windows very high on one wall, way out of the children’s reach though. Every single child was left at a specific spot with legs tied to the ground with the very same rope that was used on hands. The hands during time of work were untied and free to manoeuvre doing work stuff. If the warden, sitting on a comfortable chair and watching everyone from high platform in the factory, saw anyone slacking off or doing different stuff, the ‘violator’ would get two hits of the whip immediately. So no one acted extraneously in the factory, not to the knowledge of Aoshi and the warden at least. But faints due to exhaustion and overstrain would happen from time to time. The fainters would get one hit of the whip. 

Aoshi was put at the ‘label’ spot, where he would have to glue labels on already packed technology boxes. It was a fairly easy task to do, though extremely boring. But the boy didn’t mind as long as he avoided the punishment. 

After one week, Aoshi was already used to this prison and had no problem living in it, considering he got food on two different occasions every single day. He and Gin were practically the only ones having no problem with such lifestyle. This continued for little over one month. In that time, 5 prisoners had died, including the red haired kid, while 3 new joined. Because of drop in prisoners the duties in factory increased a bit, nothing that couldn’t be handled though. During this time Aoshi also got very thick and cold personality wise. There was no more softness in him as the prison did its job on him. But all of the children’s inexperienced lives turned 180 after almost two months had passed since Aoshi’s imprisonment...


----------



## Cjones (Apr 20, 2014)

*LT/Hisashi/Masami*

*Mission: The Insane Medic and The Music Box V*
_A Familiar Face_

Seconds turned into minutes, minutes turned into hours and I still had no idea where the others were. Though. My eyes darted around the small tent until I fixed it on the two goons watching me. Both seemed to be nodding as they laid up against each other with their eyes barely open. This would probably be my most opportune moment of escape, but I doubt I could get that far. Fighting head on was exactly my forte and my hands were bound at that, making that already sad ability even worse. Now if only I could get my hands outta these binds, ugh, I’d just snipe those two with an arrow…

I fumbled around trying to undue my restraints, but no good. These were vastly different than ones we were taught to escape from in the academy, and there was something else. Intently I placed my gaze on these steel bindings, bringing up as close into my vision as possible. The plan colored sight of the corporeal world soon transformed before my eyes and I was able to see a faint chakra signature emitted from the bindings. 

“Since when did bindings have chakra?” I pondered. 

Outside it had begun raining and was really pouring down. The rainfall sounded like rocks being dropped on top of the tent as it beat down on the roof. However from the reaction I was hearing outside, the sounds of astonish, wonder and mostly worry, this ran was unusual. As one of the guards he mentioned that it was “Black rain” pouring down in a small vicinity of the camp. Black rain? What the hell are we under some kind of witches curse or some shit?

"Who told you two to sleep on the job? Wake up!" Sado yelled from the outside. Seemed he had finally returned, damn. 

The two guards shot up from their positions, wide awake, and began to stare intently at me. 

“Your shifts done, get out, it’s time for me to have a little fun.” This guy, this guy right here, must be outta his rabbit ass mind if he thinks I’m letting him do anything to me. 

His two fodder companies exited the tent with huge smirks on their faces, and one of these cunts even had the gall before they left to turn around and say “Don’t wear it out to fast, might want to enjoy yourself later Sado.” Wear it out? Ha, these guys were pretty funny, I’d have to remember that comment later when I have Azumo-sensei fuck their shit up via sodomy of her chakram. 

“Looks like it’s just you and I pretty boy.” He chuckled as he finished. 

“Go fuck yourself you lame ass, seventh rate, basic ass fool. You ain’t got none of the qualities to even think about getting anywhere with this pretty little thang, besides, look at you. I mean who cut your hair? Your mom? Stupid cunt probably dressed you too huh?” With each insult I threw out him, his eyebrow quirked and quivered. I may have been bound, but I could still talk trash. 

“If I was you I’d have smacked that bitch up for letting me come outta the house like that-!” Ah, just at the end of my sentence, I felt the ever familiar stinging pain of his face colliding with my jaw. I kinda took it that he didn’t like any of the words I had for him or his mother. Soon he was slamming my face down into the ground and tossing all around the tent, yeah, this guy was pretty much kicking my ass at the moment. Still, here’s the good thing about that, if he was kicking my ass it means he wasn’t trying to pound it. So on that alone I would gladly take this beating. 

“You think you’re cool of something? Talking to me like that? In the position you’re in? Heh, I’m definitely going to treat you right…” Just like early he got a handful full of my silver man and hoisted me up to his face.

“Heh, guy, I’m afraid I’ve got some bad news. The closes you’re ever going to get to this ass…is when I pull down my pants to shit on your grave loser!” He roared in anger as I was tossed the ground, my head bouncing off of it yet again. I could hear the sound of a buckle being undone and quickly rolled over on my side in a grunt of pain in order to keep him in my line of sight. He stood above me this disgusting perverted smile as he unfastened his pants. 

“You’ve got a huge mouth and I know the perfect thing to _stuff it with_ to keep you quiet.” He laughed.

*“LIKE HELL YOU ARE YOU BASTARD!”* I roared at him from the ground. 

As he tried to come upon me, I did think for a brief second, perhaps I made things a bit, just a tiny bit, worse for myself than they were before? Oh, well. 

_Elsewhere…_
Etched into a wall of stone, a room that was stacked from top to bottom with mounds of treasure from coins to jewelry, designer clothing, and a fanciful antique paintings. In the middle of such a room at a woman in golden embroidered chair, the bandit leader Akira, and another person cloaked in a veil of darkness. 

"Did you manage to recover the music box?" A feminine voice spoke.

Akira gave a simply wave of the hand and one of her goons brandished the item in question. It was rather homely looking music box, obviously suffering from years of wear and tear, but none the less perfectly intact. Once the box was in her possession, the mysterious female guest pulled out a key and inserted it. The joints in the box creaked as the gears began to move and the box slowly opened, a haunting melody soon played was lid reached the top and the contents inside were shown in their entirety. 












“All of it’s here, you do good work.” The shadow complimented. 

“Of course I do, now what about my payment? That crystal you mentioned?” Akira spoke when an outstretched hand, her fingers danced with anticipation. 

The woman she was talking pulled out a small sack from behind her and tossed it to her. The eager woman opened it without hesitation. What she pulled out was a beautiful diamond shaped crystal which appeared lavender in color, originally, but quickly changed color after staying in the hands of Akira for a few brief seconds, becoming a hazy pinkish-red in color.

“And when I put this on, I’ll increase in power?” Akira asked, her eyes observing the crystal. She had no clue what it was, but it was so beautiful. 

“Yup. Once you apply it you’ll abilities will increase dramatically. We call It the by-!”

"Akira! We have an emergency!" One of the bandits yelled in a panic as he ran inside her tent. The man didn't see it, but Akira held a look of untold anger in her eyes as he spoke. "Those shinobi we caught, the woman and girl, have escaped and killed a number of our men. The younger is capable of using the Mokuton. We think they’re on their way here to attack you." He said in ragged breath. 

“What about that boy with silver hair? Hiashi or whatever?” Akira question invoked a sign of interest in the mysterious guest in the room, who managed to hide her expression as the other two talked. 

“Sado’s is still taking care of him.” Akira simply laughed before, without provocation, cut the man in half, right down the middle.

She stood above his split body with evident anger in her eyes. "I've told them to never enter my abode without knocking." She said with a look of disgust as she turned to her guest. "I’ll be trying this out now, and if it doesn’t work like you say, you’ll be next.” She said before leaving out.

“Biting the hand that feeds you huh?” The guest could only laugh in response before steeping out of the shadows to reveal not only herself, but a massive four-legged company that was at the side. 

Eiji Inuzuka.

“Besides that, she botched his name, but what the hell is Ryuho-kun doing here? Don’t tell me he was…dammit, I can’t leave now, Mizuki will kill me if I let anything happen to him.” ​


----------



## Laix (Apr 20, 2014)

_Edie Nakano_
INTRODUCTION ARC: THE BUNNY GIRLS MISSION

​ _ a little to old for this profession;_
TANZAKU TOWN

With such a large crowd of horny men making a noise and ruckus at the entrance to Bunny Girl Mania, it was effortless for Edie to sneak down the alleyway. Taking care not to get any sad-old-drunk on her shoe, she hopped over the groaning man and tried her hand at the door handle. Luckily for her, the bouncer forgot to lock it and she was able to slip right in.

_(Alright, now where are the sluts that have my costume?)_ She wondered to herself, being careful not to be spotted in the staff quarters. It was a rather narrow hallway, made even more cramped by stacked alcohol and crates of snacks, along with the odd pantyhose or two. Getting past her disgust, she noticed a sign above the door to her left - "Girls Dressing Room". Well, it only took a few minutes for Edie's brain to realise that must be where the 'sluts' have her 'costume', but she got there eventually. 

Once inside, she was greeted by a woman clutching a royal blue leotard whom looked way past the sell-by-date of 30 to be dancing on these poles and bar tending in a skimpy latex animal-fetish costume.

"You're not meant to be in here, this is staff quarters only sweetie! You look a little young too..." Her warning fell on deaf ears as Edie locked the door behind her, approaching the cougar with a face that didn't have the patience for anyone today. 

"Yeah, and you look a little too old to be wearing this!" She yanked the costume from her hands and picked up a pair of matching ears from the dresser. Before the woman could even shriek for help, Edie silenced her with a single finger to her lips. 

"Now pick up your handbag and go home to your children before I really do something I'm going to regret, okay?"

The woman didn't seem the least bit intimidated by the shorter blonde, but rather like she couldn't be bothered to deal with her. She grabbed her handbag as instructed and unlocked the door, leaving the room. Nakano made sure to lock it behind her and quickly get dressed. 
​


----------



## Olivia (Apr 20, 2014)

*Kirisaki Shinkō
Liquid Time: Could This Be My First Victory?
*
The Hyuga acted as the leader of our little team, organizing herself to go after their 'leader', Mirai, and Edie took herself over to Ami, leaving myself with the girl known as Asakura. I could hear the large explosions and exposition going on around me, but on my battle field, it had been quite destructive.

Flames arose as all I could do is dodge her dangerous fire balls. I bounced back, dodging the scorching grass and countless attaks. I was baffled. Earlier I was able to slap her into the ground so easily, but to think she had this much power. I put the needle-sword in my hand and acted as if it were a lance, charged it with my Lightning Release, and threw it at her hand.

Instead of attacking, her fire stayed vacant at the palms of her hand, acting as a defense. She fully caught the needle with her right hand and smirked. Granted, there was nothing her fire could do to my electrically charged needle-sword - even though it burned at (roughly) 200 Celsius, a lightning bolt could burn as hot as 30,000 celsius, so even if my lightning release were a fraction as hot, it'd be able to defend against her attack. Realizing holding onto it would change nothing, she released her technique and threw the needle to the ground.

"You aren't even worth my time, Kumogakure-ninja."

She was as stupid as always, but I could tell she packed some heavy power, and I had to be on guard for what was next. I created two chakra needles, aiming for her left arm and right leg. As I suspected, she deflected them both with her fire-style technique at the last second, but that gave me an opening to get up close and personal. I picked up my needle-sword, stepped on her foot, and slapped her back to the ground.

Surprisingly the same results from earlier occurred. I was easily able to bring her to the ground. Despite all her fire power, she had almost no endurance. I brought my needle down into her shoe, but before it could penetrate too far she used her fire-style to blow me off her body.

Before I could be thrown too far back I set the needle-sword into the ground, swung around it, and pushed my leg against the needle, leaping towards the girl. As I was being launched towards the girl, I could feel the burn that grazed my arm from earlier. It was intense, but I had to stay focused. She fired another fireball towards my head, which while I was able to duck in time, seared off some of my hair that flew up, and the top of my ribbon. I tackled Asakura, and punched her in the face on time. Everything had been set.

"Chakra Stitches"

I yelled, as the stitches manifested and attatched themselves to the ground beneath her. I attached my chakra to her right hand when I first threw my needle-sword, and I got her left hand and right leg when throwing my chakra needles. Her left leg had been hit when pierced her shoe with my needle-sword. This meant that there were now stitches holding down each of her limbs. She couldn't hit the side of a barn with her fireball jutsu anymore.

Just to make sure, I took my chakra needle and sewed more of her body parts to the ground. Not any worry on her end though, this technique didn't hurt one bit. When I was done I stood up and stuck my tounge out at her. She grated uncontrolably, but I had already sewed her mouth shut, so she couldn't make any more insufferable comments.  

"Thanks for the win, Asakura-_chan_."

I turned my attention to Mirai, who would be my next target.
​


----------



## Laix (Apr 20, 2014)

_Edie Nakano_
TRAINING ARC LIQUID TIME XIII
*MEAN *KUNOICHI​_welcome to edie-land;_
OUTDOOR TRAINING GROUNDS, HARUNO SAKURA MEDICAL ACADEMY

The chūnins engaged in combat watched the standoff between Edie Nakano and Am? Yamanaka. The former was standing completely still, her torso hanging slightly. Her blonde locks dangled over her eyes, her eyes diluted and frozen. The weak-willed girl on the other hand was sat on the floor, her head also hanging as if life had escaped her.

While Ryoko frowned when she saw that her idiotic teammate had been caught by the enemy yet again, Mirai was cackling like the Witch she is. 

"I'm surprised Am? even found anything to take control of in Edie's mind - there's not much there! Hahahahahahaaaah~!"

Feeling pure rage and frustration at the situation, she shoved Mirai away from her and stylishly spun her kunai. It was in that brief moment of separation she took the time to analyse the situation. Her eyes wandered to her left, where Kirisaki had Asakura at her mercy. Although their fight was still ongoing, she could see that Kirisaki most certainly had the upper hand. It was a better situation than what she could observe for her teammate on the right. Almost every mission Ryoko had taken part in with the Nakano as a teammate, she ended up breaking the flow of battle and getting herself held hostage or injured. It put an insane amount of stress on the Princess who couldn't take anything nigh of perfection when she was the leader, yet time and time again it seemed to always go wrong.

_(Edie can't be that incompetent)_, she thought, focusing her attention back on the cackling Haruno. _(I must be doing something wrong...)_

"Worried Ryoko? Your team is falling apart!" She taunted, dancing her fingers through the loop of her kunai playfully. 

"Ha! I could say the same to you. Kirisaki's taken out your biggest fan, and now she can help me with the biggest Witch of them all."

Mirai released another of her mocking laughs, this time pointing ever so gently at Ryoko. 

"Are you sure about that?"

What? What was she talking about? Hyūga glanced over her shoulder, only to see Edie coming down from the air with a kunai in her hand. Ryoko was off the ball, she should've seen this coming with her byakugan and intelligence. Her reaction was too slow, barely managing to escape the strike with a slit cheek. 

That would explain Edie's sudden leap in skill and friendly fire. Am? was definitely in control, the shintenshin certainly worked and Edie was certainly at her mercy. All Ryoko could do was curse herself as she now had to deal with two nuisances. Kirisaki was still engaged with Asakura, she had at least a whole minute of being on her own, 2 against 1. The mindless Nakano wasted no time in recuperating, lunging straight for Ryoko. Being dozens of levels higher than even Am?, she countered her simple attacks with ease, kicking her towards Am?'s absent body. 

Even though she technically wasn't fighting Edie, she couldn't ignore the fact it felt almost euphoric to kick that bimbo down to the ground!

"Edie, come on! You can at least break a medicore Yamanaka's shintenshin, right!?" She tried fruitlessly to reach for Edie's imprisoned conscience but to no avail. 

"That stupid girl can't even handle the trainees of the Academy. How is she going to square up to an experienced genin? And for your information, Am?'s one of the best of her generation of Yamanakas!"

Bullshit. Ryoko's been an observant of Am?'s ninjutsu class and she's seen the spineless blonde struggle with academy ninjutusu. Unless there was some underlying miracle or drawn-out deception here, there had to be a chance this could be broken. Her knowledge of the Yamanaka's technique wasn't strong. She knew that they played with your minds, a general idea of the handseals they used and that you are to avoid their line of sight. 

But how to break a shintenshin?

"Argh!"

Grunting and twitching, Edie caught the attention of the girls. She clutched her head with frustration, stumbling about. Each of them cheered for their team members, somewhat.

"W-What? Really Am?? You can't lose to her of all people!"

"Come on you bimbo, push her out!"

There was three mistakes the Yamanaka made when using the shintenshin jutsu on Edie Nakano. A powerful mind control technique that allows you to invade a targets mind and assume full domination, its a jutsu meant for espionage, not battle. Using it as an offensive technique is extremely risky as your original body is left vulnerable and any damage sustained in the body you're possessing is transferred to the original body. 

Secondly, even if Am? bared the pain of the bruise on her stomach from Ryoko's kick and went on another kamikaze assault with Edie, it would be fruitless - The Nakano has a peculiar regenerative ability that would make little attacks like that pointless.

The third, and most important one, was Edie-Land.

"Alright bitch, you've done it now!"












​A blank, empty space filled only with darkness. There wasn't even a clearly defined floor, ceiling, beginning or end. Am? was floating in nothing, terrified as she watched the enraged heiress approach her, cracking her knuckles.

Usually just one Edie going to punch her face in wouldn't really scare her as much.

It was the fact there was one, two, three, ten, fifty, hundreds of Edie Nakanos marching behind this single one, all cracking their knuckles with the face of death. Three of them grabbed the helpless Yamanaka and held her up for Boss Edie to confront. She delivered the petite girl a hot-red bitch slap across the cheek, followed by a backhand.

"T-This is impossible! How are you doing this!?" She cried, trying to break free of the clones. Boss Edie grabbed her by the throat, squeezing the life out of her.

"*HOW DID YOU THINK YOU COULD JUSTIFY INVADING MY MIND? MY PERSONAL, SACRED SPACE? AND THEN USE MY BODY AS A MEANS FOR YOUR PITIFUL ATTACKS?*"

She released her grip, as did the clones. They all formed a stance, chanting a song with inaudible lyrics, but something about worshiping 'Goddess Edie'. Like high school cheerleaders, they performed a series of acrobatic flips and cartwheels, merging into one monstrously sized Edie. The Yamanaka had been reduced to tears by now as Monster Boss Edie grabbed her in her hands, cracking the girls bones with her enormous hands.

"*I'M GOING TO COUNT TO FIVE AND YOU BETTER GET OUT OF ME BEFORE I FLUSH YOU DOWN A TOILET!!*"

"W-What!? N-No, please! Please, I beg of you!"

The dark space transformed into a giant toilet, with a tiny Am? Yamanaka being dangled above the bowl by a life-sized Edie. The cruel blonde teased her, dipping her hair in the recently-urinated-in water with her other hand teasing the flush. Realising she'd lost, Mirai's unwilling minion quickly formed the necessary handseal.

"_*R-RELEASE!!*_"

Back in the real world, Am?'s soul was visibly transferred back into her body as Edie collapsed on to the ground. Ryoko was slightly impressed that she managed to at least save herself for once, flashing her a short smile. 

With Am? knocked out from the shock of the horrors she just witnessed and Kirisaki finishing up her sowing project, it was now just the three of them against Mirai.

"That's how shit your team is, Mirai!" The sharp-tongued princess took her chance to get her own back with the mockery. "Even Edie managed to take out one of your teammates!"

"Heh... I'll let that one slide you cow...!" Edie smirked with a heavy breath. Haruno was visibly annoyed at her defeated minions and finally looked like she was going to do some real fighting.

"So be it." She tossed her kunai down to the ground, its use worthless to her now. "You girls want to see what I can do? Fine by me."

With no prior warning, she leaped into the air and raised her right leg above her head. Ryoko's byakugan picked up the heavy concentration of chakra in her right heel - the bottom of the feet were notoriously hard with chakra control, yet this girl had built up more chakra in that one point than some genin have in their entire body. Having thoroughly researched the creator of this technique, the students of Haruno Sakura's Medical Academy knew exactly what was coming.

_*TSUTENKYAKU*_​


----------



## Chaos Theory (Apr 20, 2014)

*Zansatsu|Genin|Konahagakure*

*[On the Trail of a Maid, Konohagakure]​*​
[The Unwilling Maid II]​
_-Next Morning_

Satoshi, again disguised as a boy named Jinta, was up bright and early the next morning and was again setting at the small shop that ran the street up to the Nakano Mansion. Through his research and fraternizing with some of Edie's peers he learned that the School opened doors at promptly six-thirty in the morning with classes starting at around seven with final bell to be in class at seven-fifteen. What he didn't learn, however, was how often and how late the blonde bimbo bombshell Edie Nakano tended to run on a daily basis. Today, well it was no exception as Satoshi had the opportunity to polish off a short stack of hot cakes and two cups of coffee before there even seemed to be movement up at the Manor. ~

_-Nakano Manor_

Up in her room, the young blonde seemed to be truly in a rush. Not because she was late for school. Oh no, not after having to deal with Man-Stealer and that damned Yamanaka. Ryoko wasn't all that much help either leaving Edie to come up with the winning solution. T'was to be expected though as she laughed to herself, ('Hohohohohohohoho') her thoughts turned on her brilliance in battle. If only those other two didn't slow her down. Speaking of which...  Who in the hell had the bright idea of starting that fight anyway?? Edie is snapped out of her daze by a series of taps at her door, "M'lady, may I come in?" it was Alisa and Edie scrambled while she buttoned her silky white blouse over her baby blue bra. "Perfection can't be rushed Alisa!" the young Nakano shouted back as she ran to find her skirt. 

The blonde bounded around her room in a panic, today had already gotten off to a bad start. She learned last night that Suzume was hospitalized sometime after they had left that Restaurant and Edie couldn't help but feel a little bad, she saw the young girl as not only her perfect follower. Some one she could mold in her own image but the sister she never had. In an act she saw as noble the Nakano heiress had decided to cut the first half of the day's classes so she could go and visit with her apprentice. "Alright Alisa" is shouted as she opened the door. " "Did you gather everything?" the maid nods as she pulled a large bag up. 

It wasn't the heaviest burden the young lady had put on her, but that amount of sweets were uncalled for. But it was Edie's wishes after all, and using other people as was her specialty, Edie had discovered Suzume's love of all things sweet. Of course Edie her self would be the sweetest thing to happen to the girl when she walked into her room! Oh yes Edie could see the happiness in Suzume's face! Wait, why hadn't they left yet?  " "Come on Alisa, you've made us waste much of the morning already." the self centered girl announced pushing the blame from her. The maid bowed while hefting the load over a shoulder. ~~


_-Outside_ 

Satoshi was just about to have and go take a restroom break from all the coffee he'd drank when he caught the movement of the gate that separated the Nakano Estate from the rest of the village start to move. Pulling today's paper back up he just glances over the top as he awaited for the young Edie to appear. After some time, and to his surprise, the maid Alisa was with her again. This time she was carrying a large sack. Though this piqued his curiosity it was strange seeing the maid following the girl all the time, was she some personal pack mule? If so kidnapping her may be all the more difficult to do. If this Edie was anything like her father was supposed to be. He flipped a page as the two turned down a road that did not lead to the Healing School that she attended which caused Satoshi to curse under his breath. He'd have to start his moving much earlier as the route he figured they used, they instead abandoned.

Folding the paper in two he calmly places a couple Ryo down for payment with the rest being the tip as he stood. Stretching he offers his paper to an older gent that gladly took it. With a thanks the old man turns to the crossword section and forgets that he ever saw him. Shoving his hands into his pockets Jinta hopped a bit as he waded through the people that were hurrying about their mundane life. Entering an alleyway Satoshi is quick to use his newly improved body flicker so he could catch up to the blonde and her maid. Hopefully they wouldn't notice is hasty arrival near them. 

Stopping up against a wall as they turned down another street Satoshi went over what he could do, maybe make a commotion to draw the attention on the teen so he'd be able to abscond with Alisa in toe. Slowly rounding the corner he spots the duo. Edie was mouthing off as usual as Alisa simply played the humble servant taking in all the brat had to say and returning with yes man answers and suggestions as not to upset Edie's preconceived little world. All the while Satoshi plotted his move. The people around could be a great asset and spying a boy that looked lustfully on Edie a thought came to mind.

_* - Walking a little faster Jinta passes the duo and in doing so he attaches a couple of his strings to Edie's thighs and legs allowing them to go slack so she didn't notice. With just a glance back he sees the girl's face and witnesses it's beauty. He almost felt bad for what he was about to do. But this was a mission and Alisa was his target even if it meant allowing the staring boy to cop a feel on Edie. Turning he walks toward a shop that was just opening. With a ping of the bell the door swings open and Satoshi is quick to turn to the left and walk by the large picture window that advertised this store. Looking he sees the opportune moment. Pulling taught on his strings Edie's legs are brought in on one another causing her to trip up and swing toward her admirer. He too is caught by surprise as his hands seem to fire up on their own inclination toward the tripping blonde.

Both hands wrap into a breast as the girl fell atop the boy. The blouse nor the bra offered much resistance as his fingers seemed to be pulled into the eternal softness of Edie's bosom. Her face turns about three shades of red as she is tangled further by the strings to the pervert who started to move his fingers and drool. "ALISA!"-*_

Satoshi shook his head no, that in no way would work. Alisa would no doubt come to the young misses aid and thus make the whole situation moot. So now he'd have to come up with a much better idea. Besides if he did it like that. Someone was bound to see him grab the girl and that would put the whole mission in dire straights. 

Moving from the wall he walks onto the street that the duo were traveling. In the distance he could see a hospital, was this where they were going? His internal question is answered a block or two further as they do indeed enter the large building. Making sure not to follow to closely behind the two he makes his way through the mass of people that walked the pristine halls of this establishment.

_'Shit'_ 

Is thought as they get on an elevator. Satoshi faced the real prospect of loosing them, so he stays put. Lucky for him, no one dared enter what was little more than a coffin on wire with Edie or her maid. So it made it easy for the best guess on floor to be the first. Or so he hoped. It stopping on the fourth floor and gave him his starting destination.

Which after a full floor search ended up being a wrong lead. Panicked Satoshi hit the stairwell and went up to the fifth and then sixth floors searching for the pair. To his relief he finds them on the sixth , close to the intensive care ward, the step down unit. Apparently someone Edie knew was in here as he doubted they'd come to see someone Alisa knew. The maid didn't seem that forceful in her ideals. Passing the room he sees that Edie is speaking with a young blonde in a cast who also looked to have taken one hell of a beating. The scene gave Satoshi a new way to do this and with a grin he stepped away and headed back toward the elevators. This new plan was just devious. ~~~


----------



## Olivia (Apr 20, 2014)

*Kirisaki Shinkō
Liquid Time: One Problem After The Other
*
I ran over to the other two as quickly as possible, and it seemed that Edie had just finished her fight with Ami Yamanaka. I grinned, there was no way we were going to lose now. I got close to both Edie and Ryoko, but before I could even say anything the Haruno had already thrown herself into the air with her leg held high. She basically eclipsed the sun, but with a loud voice she announced her technique.

All three of us jumped backwards, but it wasn't enough to completely evade the assault. The ground fissured and broke beneath us, and gave us a very spotty foothold. But after observing each others strength's and weakness's in battle, we knew what we had to do and where we had to go.

Being probably being the most nimble and close-range member of the group, Ryoko head out first towards the Haruno, dodging any of the loose rubble which was thrown into the air. With her byakugan activated she could see the Haruno attracting chakra to her left palm, which had been facing parallel with the ground. Ryoko got in close proximity of Mirai, and instead of launching the fist downward like she normally intended, she pushed it out towards the Hyuga.

*"KEITEN"*

Ryoko announced as she spun continuously while releasing dense chakra from her pores. Instead of following through with her punch, Mirai jumped back, stopping the flow of the chakra to her fist. She landed safely as the Keiten slowly stopped. She was getting ready to attack again when she was hit on her back with a heavy punch.

"*TAKE THIS*"

The well endowed blonde yelled out as punched Mirai back towards Ryoko. Mirai got a single opportunity to counter attack though, as she pushed her leg off from the ground under her and flew into the air again preparing the same attack as earlier.

_*TSUTENKYAKU*_

However before she could get to the apex of her jump, four lightning chakra needles were lodged thrown into her body, just enough to paralyze her for a second and break her chakra-control. I drew on the chakra threads and pulled her down to the ground where Ryoko landed the final hits.

 "*GENTLE FIST*"

The Hyuga called out, as she beautifully danced around the Haruno, lightly tapping her in a multitude of places. Her final fist landed in the stomach, and pushed the Haruno to the ground. Ryoko stood over the Haruno announcing:

"I didn't hit you hard enough to damage any of your organs or even your chakra network, but the damage you sustained should keep you out of the rest of this battle. It's over."

Mirai started to chuckle, laugh even I was wondering why she would, especially in a situation like where she is hopelessly outnumbered. Ryoko noticed with her byakugan, but it was too late to react. Mirai gathered chakra quickly and pushed against the ground under her, creating a shaky surface and an unstable standing for Ryoko. During this short time Mirai gathered chakra in her right hand and punched the Hyuga away. Puffing slightly, the Haruno stood up.

"This fight is just getting started!"
​


----------



## Laix (Apr 20, 2014)

_Edie Nakano_
TRAINING ARC LIQUID TIME XIV
*MEAN *KUNOICHI​_ ding dong the witch is dead;_
OUTDOOR TRAINING GROUNDS, HARUNO SAKURA MEDICAL ACADEMY

If you've ever seen medical ninja engage in combat, you've seen something truly extraordinary. Their specialty is chakra control as required for their techniques; precise conduction of chakra to specific parts of the body to speed up the healing process. 

 But as first defined by the legendary Fifth Hokage Tsunade, it can be used for a monstrous offense that can level battlefields and remodel landscapes.

 Chunks of rock flying through the air, violent ruptures of the ground and split-second fissures litter the battlefield after just a few minutes of battle. The last blow to be delivered was from Mirai Haruno, who pounded Ryoko across the field. She skidded and tumbled through the grass before slamming into a tree. Clearly injured but not deterred, the defiant Hyūga rose to her feet to stand by her teammates. 

Flipping from the Ox handseal to a modified Tiger handseal, Ryoko hovered a palm over her dented cheek. The girl couldn't even talk - Mirai had shattered her right cheek bone and needed urgent medical attention. However, she signaled with a nod that she was fine and to continue with the battle. 

There was one weakness to Ryoko's inability to speak - she couldn't convey her ideas and battle strategies, and being the most intelligent one here it was crucial she could. For now though, she could only trust the slow blonde and the competent blonde could follow her moves and their instincts.

"Whats the matter, Ryoko!?" The wicked Witch asked with a sinister tone. She was falling into insanity, taking this fight way further than it was meant too. B-Rank jutsu was being thrown out when Edie only expected some fisticuffs. "Losing your touch? Hahahaha, what a shame for the supposed princess!"

"Just leave it, Mirai. You're going to get in trouble for destroying the ground like this unsupervised!" Edie knew it wasn't even worth trying, but she gave a shot at making the crazy bitch see sense. It failed. If anything, it made her worse.

"Regretting it now, are you Edie!?" 

Between the blink of an eye, Mirai flickered to the girls and grabbed Edie by the throat, raising her above ground. Her strength was overwhelming; she could feel the life being sucked out of her. Even her choking and gagging was being suppressed. 

"G-Get off... off of m-me...!" The struggling girl couldn't even string a coherent sentence together. She could feel her life slipping away from her with every little bit of pressure Haruno added. Why wasn't her regeneration working? Can't it save her from this!? 

Thankfully there was an unlikely savior in Kirisaki, who used one of her needles to impale Haruno in the arm. She charged the sharp blade with lightning, stunning Mirai enough that her grip was unlocked from Edie's throat. She fell to the floor, gasping desperately for air as Mirai stumbled back in pain.

"_You bitch..._ You're an absolute little bitch that I don't even know!"

"And according to the rumours, you're a wicked witch who needs melting," Shinkō sniped back, Edie's bitch clearly rubbing off on her. By now, Ryoko had finished healing her wound and could finally speak.

"Thank you, Kirisaki. You're pretty good," She complimented, approaching the paralysed Mirai. With a focus of chakra to her fist, she punched the Witch down to the ground where she belonged. While it wasn't to the same destructiveness of her punch, it was enough to knock her out cold. 

They'd won. It was a petty scuffle compared to what they'd face in the future, but they'd won. The defeated bodies of the Witches lay scattered on the field. They were all unconscious and would wake up in an hour at most. This should be enough however to allow the girls some peace.

Turning to a pained Edie and a smiling Kirisaki, she gave one of her signature sighs and rested a hand on her svelte hips.

"Well, that's it for now. Kirisaki, again, thanks for all your help! With chakra control like that, you should consider entering the academy."

Before she could answer however, Edie had a few words for her unlikely savior. Unfortunately, none of it was anything resembling a 'thanks'. But it was better than common insults.

"You know... You're not half bad, Man-Stealer."

"_Man-Stealer?_" Ryoko rolled her eyes. 

"I still hate your guts, but you're not as hate-able as Ryoko and you can handle yourself in a fight. I think there's a place in my clique for you!"​


----------



## Olivia (Apr 20, 2014)

*Kirisaki Shinkō
Liquid Time: It's Finally Over
*
I just watched as my chakra needles paralyzed the off-pink haired Haruno long enough for Ryoko to put her into the ground. The smoke cleared and it was decided, the battle was finally over. For me it was very bitter sweet as, even though we won, Ryoko got pretty hurt from a problem that wasn't even hers to begin with. We sort of grouped up together at the end as they thanked me.

Ryoko first suggested that I should join the academy, but before I could respond Edie chimed in, first giving me a half-compliment, and then saying that I could join her clique. I almost wanted to laugh right away, but I needed to answer Ryoko's answer first.

"While I appreciate the offer, I'm definitely not cut out to be a medical shinobi. Besides, after everything that's transpired today, I don't think I'll be very welcomed."

I said laughingly. I then looked towards Edie. She may be crazy and air-headed, but when it came down to it, she is better than some other people that exist. So that has to count for something. I ignored her statement about being a man-stealer and continued:

"Well, you're not half-bad as well. But there's no way I'm joining your clique. Besides you wouldn't want me around, I'm probably too defiant to hang out with you."

I turned on my heel and started to head away from the mess that I wouldn't take any credit for. But before that I decided I forgot something. I didn't normally hang out with others, or even fight along side others, so I wasn't use to a comradery, but it just felt wrong not to end on some form of farewell. I turned back and announced:

"Thank you Ryoko for helping us out...oh and thank you for the tour Edie, even though we encountered a few mishaps along the way. Hopefully things will work out better for the two of us in the future."

I felt as if I said everything I needed to say. I left without waiting for a response, as I didn't want to let the moment get any sappier than it had already been. But thinking back on it now, I didn't get a true tour of the campus, so I'm sure the church will be on me for that. But whatever, I ended up enjoying myself anyways, and that's way better than any actual tour I could have gotten. With these thoughts held firmly in my head, I jumped off into the village.
*
LT - HARUNO SAKURA'S MEDICAL ACADEMY - END*
​


----------



## Laix (Apr 20, 2014)

_Edie Nakano_
TRAINING ARC LIQUID TIME I
_Sanranchō_​ _taijutsu training;_
TRAINING GROUNDS #27, OUTSKIRTS OF KONOHA

After the eventful tour, training resumed the next day. Dr. Yui Kuriyama had Edie meet her in a discreet location so she could avoid being identified; a private training grounds hidden between a thick forest. It was supposedly unused and most of those who knew about it had long passed away. They were unlikely to be disturbed.

Edie was dressed in her school's official gym uniform as she didn't really have a 'mission outfit' as Kuriyama described yet. She still needed her stylist to work on that, but for now the gym clothes would suffice. The short, skin-tight shorts made movement a breeze and the t-shirt was simple yet aired for when she gets hot and bothered. 

The two stood opposite each other with about ten metres between them. Surprisingly, Kuriyama - although in her true form so she didn't have to spend energy maintaining a jutsu - was dressed rather regular and unsuitably for combat, wearing a white shirt, a cream cardigan and a grey pleated skirt with tights and loafers. She looked just like a school girl with her choppy honey locks and big, red glasses.

"Today, we're going to be doing three things - taijutsu, strength and evasion in that order," She announced with a raised finger. 

"For you to be a competent medical ninja that is able to stand alongside the likes of myself, Miho-san, Tsunade-Sama, Sakura-Sama, all of the famous legends who have walked both alongside and before us, you need to know how to fight. These women are all masters of hand-to-hand combat and employ the use of chakra enhanced strength, incredible stamina and flawless reactions to gain the upperhand over their opponents."

Blowing a cherry pink bubble of gum from her mouth, Edie somewhat listened to her speech.

"We'll begin with the taijutsu. Come at me with all you've got, Edie. Don't worry, I've spoken to your father and he told me everything... _Everything_. I don't plan on holding back!"

_Everything?_

Presumably she was talking about her curse, the one thing in this world she didn't understand. But, if they were going to be doing this sort of training, she was bound to find out sooner or later.

"Alright grandma, but I'm not going to hold back!"

Kuriyama didn't even seem slightly threatened, waiting with her hands behind her back and a smile. Feeling annoyed that she thought so little of her abilities, Edie spat her gum out on the floor and charged straight for the Doctor with a right hook. To her complete and utter surprise, Kuriyama caught her punch, using the girls arm as leverage to lift her petite self into the air with her right leg raised, delivering a downwards axe kick that smashed the blonde straight into the ground, leaving a small crater.

"Ouch ouch ouch!" Edie hissed at the pain, beginning to pick herself up from the grass. However, the headmistress was ruthless and refused to give her a second to spare.

"Too slow Edie!"

Yui smashed her foot into the ground, barely missing Edie's face by an inch. In that single moment where the doctor would've been momentarily vulnerable from lodging her heel in the ground, Nakano took the chance to rise up and try to smack her anywhere she could hit. It was a generic punch that just aimed to harm, not specifically disorient or dislodge. However, it was because of the lack of aim with this hit that Kuriyama easily countered it by twisting the girls arm around, leaving her at her mercy.

"You're too obvious Edie! You've got to hit hard, fast and strong! Aren't you listening in your chakra control classes!?" 

"The teacher is boring and has a flamboyantly gay voice, so no!"

She managed to break free of her teacher's grip and spin on her heel, trying another hook to the face. Again, it was sloppy, predictable and obvious. Kuriyama sweep kicked her in the leg, knocking her back to the floor with a painful thud.

"Well you need to start packing some chakra into your punches. Your fighting style is frankly sloppy and needs a lot of work. In fact, I'm surprised you're even a genin!"

The words hit her hard and just made her even angrier. Edie was better than a genin, how was she not a chūnin? She was intelligent, she was able to sit through three hours of Godaime's Hospital so she certainly has the stamina and her punches pack a punch. The Doctor must be healing or something, playing mind games with her. Undeterred, Edie went with a new tactic - a punch that skimmed past Yui, drawing her attention to her wandering fist. In that split second, Edie used the interval to drive her left fist into her cheek. While it was certainly weaker being her left hand, it was still enough to stumble the woman back.

Impressed, the headmistress had to give compliments when compliments were due. "That was a nice move, Miss Nakano! But how about I bring chakra enhanced strength into the mix?" 

Edie stopped to think for a minute with a face of shock. Those instances where this petite woman in her seventies created those craters, fissures and dents in the earth were her natural strength? No chakra involved?

She was petrified at what this old hag could do!

But that moment of thought cost her, for Kuriyama didn't even have to try in landing a punch against Edie's face. She felt the chakra built up in her teacher's hand release against her face, sending a powerful shockwave that cracked her flawless cheek bones and bruised her muscles. Skillfully, Yui used her leg to hook it around Edie's, preventing her from falling so she could punch her straight into the ground. The result was a defeated Nakano, laying in her own crater with blood trickling from her mouth.

"S-Seriously... I think you went too far!"

"Oh please," Kuriyama scoffed, adjusting her glasses. There wasn't even a scratch on her. 

"Your regeneration will kick in any moment now. Come on, up you get. We're not done!"
​


----------



## Kei (Apr 20, 2014)

_[The Young Viper; Zyana]
[Gunsmith Arc; Part Two]
_​
By the time Zyana was done with her shower and prepping herself up Emiya was long gone. Being left in the house wasn’t as bad as she thought it was anymore. The thought of the next mission kept her mind going. How fast she could get it done to go on to the next. Zyana plopped herself down on the couch and watched the fan blades rotate. Her body and mind felt fresh after the shower, but if she concentrated hard enough there was something that bothered her.

Zyana closed her eyes, things that bothered her was to be snuffed out and killed. If she was bothered by something that meant something was wrong. If something was wrong that meant she worried, if she worried her mind wasn’t on the mission. With that all factoring in, she would surely die…This was the lesson Emiya bestowed upon her during their time together among many. 

Though, Zyana opened her eyes and looked at the rotating blades, something was peaking it heads in the darkness of her heart.

What was exactly Emiya Kirigutsu to her? Zyana closed her eyes…Was it love that she felt towards him? Romantic love or family love, her hand moved to the beating of her chest, or the love of something way more than those two combined? 

There was a loud bang on the door that jolted Zyana out of her thoughts.

“Yo! Emiya, sweetie I’m home, open up!” Zyana face contorted in slight pain, that loud voice was something that irritated her deeply. She got up and walked to the door, and before she could even open it the door swung all the way open, “Heelloooooooooo!! Oh!”

The woman stopped and looked at her for a minute, “Oh my…I didn’t know he had such a cutie here?” She said dragging in a big roller suitcase in, Zyana couldn’t even get the words from out of her mouth before the woman had shoved herself in and sat down on the couch.

“Damn didn’t think Fuzenkagure would be so damn hot!” She said as she took off her hat revealing her long blonde hair, “Yo sweetie, is Emiya around?”

Zyana shook her head, “Ah…He left out a while ago, um may I ask who you are?” 

The woman smirked at her, “I’m Emiya’s gunsmith, my name is Katy nice to meet you cutie!”



Katy was a tall lean woman, her hair was long and blonde, and despite her occupation she looked really beautiful. Weapon smiths usually had dirt between their nails and they had this usually dirty appearance, but just looking at this woman it was clear she took very good care of herself. From her nails that were nicely shaped, her face carried no blemishes, and her lips had the slight glow of lip gloss. 

“You can look all you want cutie, though please be a little gentle, it’s like you are staring daggers into me.” Katy laughed as she crossed her legs.

Zyana instantly looked down at the floor, “Oh, please forgive my rudeness. Its just that…I didn’t expect a gunsmith to be so…So…Beautiful.”


----------



## Bringer (Apr 20, 2014)

*Shurui Yamanaka*

Another day, another mission. Following the success of her last mission where she secured a stolen chest with a fellow shinobi named Aoshi, it was now time for Shurui's next mission. Unlike the last one, this mission would prove to be much simpler. No. Violence. Necessary. Just the way the Yamanaka liked it. 

The travel to the land of fire wasn't difficult, but it was however long. It took days for her to reach the destination, but nonetheless she did reach it. To think, this was her first time officially leaving the land of wind. How long has it been? About thirteen years when her parents set off to Sunagakure on a mission as spies, and brought her along. Thirteen years she's lived in the wind country, and now she was visiting the country she really belonged.

Then again, what right did she have to call this place the country she's from. While it is true she was born in Konoha, she was raised in Sunagakure and had been accustomed to their culture. However this was only a slight worry to her, she could fit in easily considering the fact that her surname is Yamanaka, and she possesses the clan's signature technique. 

She finally reached a long tall gate that surrounded the academy. This gate was the only thing that stood between her and her mission. Shurui wondered how it would go. Would the students like her, would they push her around... This troubled her deeply. She wanted... No she needed to make a great first impression. Kindness and compassion. If they saw her as a good person, that would solidify that she is one. After all, all she wanted to do was to be a kind person like Otoroe. If it wasn't for that woman, the Yamanka would be long dead for a crime she didn't commit. 

A guard opened the gate for her after she stated her business, and identified herself. Shrui felt this place was more of a prison than a academy. As she walked towards the entrance she noticed some sort of commotion between someone who seemed to be an authority figure, or possibly the woman who ran this place, and a middle aged woman. 

"Please my son needs this school!" The woman begged, only to be turned down.

"He simply doesn't meet our requirements, now get lost, I have a school to run." The lady spoke professionally. She appeared to be in her early thirties, had long silver hair, wore thin framed glasses, and was dressed in formal attire. As the woman ran off distraught that her son wasn't accepted in the school, Shurui timidly stepped forward.

The woman eyed Shurui up and down, before returning her attention to a clipboard. "State your business." The woman spoke, sounding half interested.

Now normally Shurui always stuttered, but this woman made Shurui even more anxious. "I-I-I'm the g-g-guest s-speaker." The kunoichi muttered, her nails digging into her arm.

The woman looked up from her clipboard. "Speak up." It now seems as if she was giving Shurui her attention.

Shurui gulped, and then tightly gripped her own arm. "I-I'm the guest speaker."

A glimmer was shown in the academy owner's eyes. "Now why didn't you say so. I'm afraid your partner hasn't arrived yet. The class your assigned to is class E. A rowdy bunch, it amazes me that they somehow even got in my school. Regardless once I've accepted somebody I'm not one to quit on them. I assume you already know what to do, it was in the mission details." 

The only thing Shurui could do is nod. A smirk was shown on the ladies face. "Good, now off you go."


----------



## Chaos Theory (Apr 20, 2014)

*Zansatsu|Genin|Konahagakure*

*[On the Trail of a Maid, Konohagakure]​*​
[The Unwilling Maid III]​
_-Later, Haruno Sakura Hospital_

Satoshi now setting in the Hospital lobby looked up to a television while he adjusted the ball cap he'd stolen. He didn't know if he been made by either the young Nakano or Alisa. So he skipped the disguise of a paper in exchange for a dull look at a flickering box of colored lights. He'd positioned himself so that while it seemed that he was watching TV he could in actuality be watching the elevators that span the height of the massive hospital. Since it was mid morning, verging on the noon hours, some Konoha based Talk Show was on and a woman that wore way too much make-up sat in a round armed couch speaking the viewer. The boy didn't know what was more distracting, the over use of plastic surgery on her bright ruby red lips or the amount of money she invested in her chest that she proudly puffed out anytime what she had to say wasn't all that important. 

Which seemed to be a lot as she was constantly bouncing them babies as she spoke, that or her back hurt. Which seemed to be just as plausible given just how over the top large her chest was. For once Satoshi himself was distracted to the point at this woman's gross attempt at sex appeal that he almost didn't notice the elevator doors opening. Out stepped Edie, who's curves were all natural, with Alisa in toe. Normally one would wait to stalk their prey. But Satoshi wasn't interested in either Edie or her maid. No, he was more interested in the friend that they'd visited this day. Slipping pass the two he lightly brushes against the young Nakano which brought the blonde's attention toward him. Her brow furrowed. Did this _boy_ just _touch_ her perfection? She whipped around and stared death at Satoshi. 

 "Jeez lady. Look where your going." is muttered as he waved the heiress off. Edie was taken back and a look of pure shock fell over her perfect face. Did a second man just blow her off? First it was 004 and now this little punk in a base ball cap. She was left so speechless that Alisa had to comfort her. 004 was one thing, he was f*cking hot. This boy, even though she didn't get a look at him real well, was definitely not. "Come on M'lady. You'll be even later if we don't hurry." Alisa states pulling softly on one of Edie's arms. "But.. but... bu" is all the girl could muster. Was it her? Was her charms diminishing? No it had to be him. He had to be gay or something. There was no other explanation and she is only left watching wide eyed as the elevator doors finished closing too. What was failed to be realized was that the brush into was an intentional distraction. 

Pressing the six Satoshi shuffled back to the edge of the elevator where he leans against the wall while just slightly easing up onto the rail that ran the three door less walls. Pulling up a small book he flips it open. In his brush against the heiress he slipped his hand onto her person and lifted her personal day planner. Flipping it open he is horrified to see that the girl made no real plans and all she did was scribble about boys she could make do embarrassing things, a girl named Ryoko that she seemed to hate with a passion and finally something about the number ... 004? It seemed that this number was attached to the bare neck of a guy she had plans to marry... or that is what it looked like as it been erased, re-written and erased again. Pinching the bridge of his nose he simply left the book parted and left hanging on the railing as the door pinged and opened. 

Walking out he looks both way before walking away from Suzume's room. He needed a more suitable disguise then Jinta at the moment and looking at a silver haired doctor with glasses he sees a new opportunity as he followed the man to a staff only room.  "Excuse me Doctor, can you help me?" is asked as the man started to push the door open. A bit startled he turned to the youth.  "Erm, yes can I help you young man?" is asked. Satoshi looked down the hall both ways. The only person around was a middle aged lady setting at the nurses station but she was more interested in the love novel she was reading to notice what was going on around her.  "Yes I need your face" is stated with a blur of motion. Using the Body Flicker move Satoshi pushes the man into the room. 

The doctor is quick to recover and he stands pulling Chakra to his hands. Satoshi bit his lips, it would figure that most doctors here were medical nin. But despite this, he grinned. The doctor took it as a odd reaction. But soon he realized that he was starting to feel woozy. Pulling a hand to his neck he feels the needle that was sank deeply into his carotid artery.  "Don't worry, you'll only be taking a really deep nap. Though you'll probably be tasting peanut butter for the next couple days." is offered as the man fell into a clump.  "I've been trying to remedy the last part, but I've yet to understand why it leaves that particular taste. At any rate, have no worries doctor, I'm not looking to kill anyone. Goodnight." is stated as he formed several seal. In a poof of smoke he transformed into the man. Lifting his badge, Dr. Sugimoto, and clipping it in place he is able to turn his attention to the man. Pulling he lifts him up by his underarms and pulls him over to the couch. Pulling a magazine off the coffee table that sat next to it he splits it open and lays it on the man's face he then pulls the needle free. A vile grin crossed his lips as he turned to the door. Phase one; start. ~

_-Room 606_

 "Well, how are we doing today..." is asked as the newly disguised Satoshi asked as he pulled the chart off the end of the bed.  "Ms. Sato?" is added as he addressed her by her name. Suzume pulled her face from the bag of treats that Edie and Alisa had brought her.  "Oh, I'm doing much better now that Nee-San and Alisa-San visited me!!" is exclaimed as she fiddled through the back with her one good arm. Pulling out a bar of chocolate her eyes glow with happiness.  "How are you doing sir?" is asked while she brutally tore into its wrapper with her teeth.  "Oh I assure you I'm doing much better than you young lady. I'm not suffering from a broken arm and... wow, three concussions among other things" is replied as he flipped through the charts. He sweat dropped this girl... what was she? 

"How is she Dr. Sugimoto?" a  voice comes from behind. Turning Satoshi's gaze is met by one Kurihara, Gina. Just for a moment he panics but remembers that he did have some medical training. Hopefully it would be enough to fool this woman.  "Well, it appears that she is doing better than when she was first brought in." he states flipping a page or two the name Kurihara, Gina was by Suzume's name when she was singed in as the person that admitted her. He was about to take a gamble.  "To be honest Ms. Kurihara I've not seen anything like this. Her bone structure is unlike anything I've ever witnessed." is added. When the woman didn't correct him, Satoshi became a bit more at ease and could fully appreciate Gina's figure though he did pick up on a hint of Sake on her person.  "Yeah, you've already told me that, when will she be able to be released?' is asked. 

Again Satoshi's heart stops. He honestly didn't know what to say.  "Well..." is muttered as he pulled his gaze back to the file.  "Giving the unique make up of her bone structure normal healing techniques will be an arduous task at best. The cuts, bruises  and the few lesions will take a couple more rounds of treatment. But it looks like young Ms. Sato here will be in that cast for a bit. So a couple more days will likely be the best case scenario." is replied as he flipped the chart closed. A inner smirk crossed his avatar's lips. That wasn't half bad he thought to himself. Gina, however, looked less pleased with the diagnosis.  "Ugh, I was hoping she'd be discharged today." is muttered   "Is there any"
*
~Doctor Sugimoto, paging Dr. Sugimoto~*​
Saved by the ding!  "I'll be right back" is quickly offered as he brushed by her. His white coat fluttered in his pace as he turned out the door. Walking back toward the Staff room he instead cuts into a restroom. A few moments later the baseball hat wearing Jinta exits. Looking around for suspicious looks for just a moment he then marches toward the elevator. Time to implement what he learned for phase two.


----------



## Vergil (Apr 20, 2014)

*Mion*

Her journey started off fairly uneventful. Getting her equipment and the like from the closet, inspecting it carefully for any tracers on it. None that she could find, but that didn't mean there were none. Having got ready she walked out of the hospital and no-one seemed to even se her do it. They were turning a blind eye. Whatever she did had ended the suffering in the city - she didn't particularly care about that aspect but was grateful for the respite.

She made her way to the forest, entering it with fervent anticipation. It was like something out of a fairy tale. The real versions - not the kiddified version with happy endings and cake. The ones which acted as warnings to the kids to stay out of the forest, not to trust strangers - the ones where the children or princess was brutally tortured and murdered - a bit like what would happen to her. She smiled at the prospect of her being the next example in one of these stories.

The forest seemed to whisper warnings to her, or perhaps that was the whispers in her head. A slight breeze made the forest whistle and the various dangers shuffle slightly. There was no course of action but to head north and make her own path through the trees. She looked up at them and remembered Sendo showing them that it was possible to walk up walls. A skill that would be quite useful right about now. Obviously it had something to do with chakra on her feet, one of the hardest places to control chakra, if she remembered the chakra highway diagram well enough.

She was still on the outskirts of the forest and close enough to the hospital to be able to go back. Perhaps it would be a good time to try to improve on a few things, though without guidance it would be quite tricky.....

"You wish to improve do you?" a familiar voice rang from around her. 

"You! Who are you?! I demand to know! You know how much trouble I am in because of you?!" Mion screamed at the misty image of her Sensei that stood before her. 

"It is not necessary for you to know. All that is required for you to know is that you have acted as you were meant to. I will be your guide and I will help you along your path. Mion, amongst the Jashin, you are chosen by the Revered One himself." the voice echoed around her.

"J-Jashin....speaks to you?" Mion's legs felt weak, overwhelmed by this idea.

"Yes. And He wishes for you to serve him further. For this reason He has sent me to be your protector." the voice said, "That is my only purpose - nothing else is relevant."

Mion stepped backwards and felt her back touching a tree. She slid down it and sat, utterly overawed by what he was saying. She was chosen. By Jashin Himself.

"I...I am not worthy of such an honor. My skills as a Shinobi are adequate at best. I may be better than average at a few things but ...."

"You must have confidence as much as you must have faith. This is why you were Chosen. Your unwavering faith puts some of the higher priests to shame. Jashin sees you, as He sees everything." Sensei said, his eyes glowed a faint red. 

"What did I do in Hinowa? That man...those bodies. What did I uncover?"

"Research paid for by some of the factions that circumvent the Hokage. Also a ceremony for Lord Jashin himself. The Hokage has been fed false information as to what is truly going on there. Those that work for Konoha looked to confine our Agent as he did his work. Your mission was to break the seal. That has been done. Now you must grow more so you can fulfill your duties to Him." The mist from the sensei seemed to invigorate her, lifting her to her feet. "I see you want to improve your chakra control; a wise move. Come I shall show you the basics. It will take a few days so it would be prudent to set up camp. It would be a good time to hone your survival instincts too."

Mion looks back at the village and then nods to herself, "Yes, I cannot be reliant on the convenience of modern life when it may not be available all the time." 

"Yes, Jashin's path was one that was walked before these conveniences. You must live in his footsteps if you are truly to become one with Him."

Mion nodded and exhaled sharply as she began gathering things to make a shelter. Even as the Sensei disappeared into the air, she found herself empowered and more determined. She would no longer be afraid or daunted by the task at hand. She was truly never alone. And this was most definitely a good thing.


----------



## Kei (Apr 20, 2014)

_[The Dedicated Shrine Maiden of The Sea; Kei]
[Introduction Arc; Part Three]_​
Her mother ran the tiny shrine, she took care most of the teachings, but other than that she stayed in the shrine conducting most of the business things. If Kei was ever asked if about her mother, she would completely say that her mother reminded her more of a business woman that a shrine maiden. 

Although that was what times do to religion nowadays, they needed money to keep the shrine running, and just living on the donations from the villagers was a fools dream if Kei ever saw them. She believed heavily in the teachings that her mother gave her ever since she was young, but even she knew that money made the world go around.

?Mom we are home!? Miki said as she open the door to shrine. Her mother looked away from the huge statue of Susano before turning around to them and smiling. 

?Welcome home my darlings.? She said as they walked in, ?Everything went well I guess??

?Yep, I felt that he heard my prayers?? Miki said as she sat down on her mother?s right, Kei sat at the left and looked up at the statue, ?After praying I felt a huge warming feeling take over me, so I?m guessing he heard me loud and clear.?

Kei looked up at the statue of Susano. The artist clearly depicted him as a man, he looked strong and in truth he looked like a monster. The way he stared directly into Kei?s eyes, no matter which direction she was looking, sent shivers down her spine. That was the god that they worshipped, the god that was kicked out of heaven because of his selfish desires and rage, but later redeemed himself by defeating the great Orchi. 

?Kei, you are surprisingly silent, is something the matter?? Her mother asked, Kei turned to her and shook her head. Looking at her sister and her mother, Kei couldn?t help but slightly note that Miki and her mother looked more like each other than she did. She took after her father than anything, but still it was kind of disheartened to note.

?Just thinking about how to perform my duties better.? Kei told them before looking down, ?I want to really help out around here and not just as a shrine maiden.?

Miki pushed her cheeks together and smiled at her, ?What are you talking about?? Miki laughed, ?You should enjoy childhood, responsibility will come but what do we say to the lord of responsibility.?

Kei rolled her eyes, ?Not today??

?Time will come when Lord Susano will guide you in the direction, right about now you should just help your sister with her duties.? Her mother said before patting them both on the back, ?The day is still young, come do your prayers together and then cleanse. I have to run out to do something,  and don?t wait up for me I won?t be back to late. Miki I want you to do the protection prayer before going to bed tonight and Kei help your sister if she needs it.?

Their mother got up and brushed off the dirt from her shrine maiden attire, ?Alright, I?m gone.? Their mother smiled before waving goodbye, ?Pray hard now, especially you Miki??

Kei turned to Miki and saw her face harden before nodding. Their mother left them together and as Kei back around to Susano she heard her sister choke air. She knew who she was praying for today? Although would that really help the situation?


----------



## Cjones (Apr 20, 2014)

*LT/Hisashi/Masami*

*Mission: The Insane Medic and The Music Box VI*
_Time For Mass Destruction _

“Baby, Baby, Baby, Baby, Baby, Baby. Oh yeah. ~” 

From one of the random tents littered about the bandit compound a tune, repeated rapidly and rhythmically, was being sung by one without the slightest hint of concern. Who was the one humming? None other than Hyuga Azumo who sat cross legged, arms bound, and swaying from side to side as she sung her song. On the other side of this tent was Masami, who looked anxious and agitated as she fumbled with the binds that held her arms behind her back. The wrists of her hands were shadowed over by the small roots of trees, it seemed she had been attempting to bust through the restraints through the use of her bloodline, but it proved futile.

“Fear's awake, Anger beats loud. ~” Azumo continued to sing.

“These binds are most cumbersome, and it seems I’m still too inexperienced in the Mokuton to bust through them.” Annoyance present in her voice as she continued to struggle. Eventually she gave a heavy sigh, before turning her attention to Azumo, who continued to sing happily to herself. 

“Sensei, how can you be so calm? What if they’re doing something to Hisa! He could be in trouble.” She practically yelled. 

Azumo stopped momentarily to look to her young responsibility, veins protruding out of her face, the Byakugan activated. 

“Yeah, that man is probably trying to _‘do him’_ as we speak.” Her response was non-chalant earning some surprise from Masami.

“Do him!? You’re not concerned about such a thing? Sensei, we have to get outta here and help him as soon as he can. Hisa could be-“Azumo quickly interjected. 

“Ah, such worry for cute little Hisashi. Young love huh?” Masami blushed immediately.

“Se-sensei now’s not the t-time for such jokes! Just because my concern for Hisa is out of love-!” She paused realizing what she just said.

“A-Ah I mean, it’s not out of love, wait, no I do love him, b-but not like that. It’s a platonic love!” Masami tried her best to sound convincing as her face grew more flush.

“Don’t worry, I fully understand the platonic ‘love’, but how do you feel now?” 

“U-um…what exactly to you mean?” 

“You’re not as nervous now are you? I know its rough being a genin in these sort of situations, but no matter what, you have to remind calm. Little Hisashi can take care of himself.” A brief moment of silence occurred between the two afterward until Masami decided to speak up again.

“Still, if they do anything to Hisa….” Her voice feel into a whisper as the thoughts of what that man, Sado, could possibly being doing to him right at this moment. These thoughts made her blood boil, increased her anxiousness, and made her mad, furious, and so angry that she felt like trembling in the purest of anger. Azumo looked upon her, curiosity peaked, and this was the second time she acted like this when it came to Minori’s nephew. To Azumo it was no surprised that her feelings obviously went deeper than simple comradery for him. 

“What exactly will you do?” Azumo asked with hint of glee in her eyes. 

Masami slowly lifted her head up to reveal dark fearsome eyes.

“Befitting my path of a true lady, I shall elegantly slaughter them.” Those words where enough to make Azumo eyes glow. It seems this girl could become very interesting if given the right guidance. 

“Well, we won’t have to wait for long.” With her Byakugan, Azumo could see the approaching bandits, the same ones that she and Masami her, making their way back over. Now it was time for them to make their escape.

“Face reality, Never be charity, the enemy you're fighting covers whole society. ~”

The bandits only took a few minutes before making their way back in. They were greeted with the sight of Azumo sitting on top of some crates, her legs folded, her eyes filled with lust.  One of the bandits, tan skinned, looked over at his bleach white friend with a quirked eyebrow and a bit of a smirk. Masami looked on, as there was very little communication between the three. Azumo seductively uncrossed her legs to reveal the valley of her legs, lush milk white skin. She opened her mouth and revealed her tongue in such a fashion that Masami decided to close her eyes for just a bit, obviously something she wasn’t supposed to see. 

The men approached Azumo hesitantly, before the Hyuga slid of the crate, onto her feet, and practically fell all over them. The bandits could barely contain themselves as she began to gyrate her hips in an obscene fashion and quickly one of them began ravaging her mouth. It seemed a momentary step into the gates of heaven, a beautiful woman tied up and offering herself? Regrettably, there was no such thing as heaven when it came to Azumo. The guard began to scream in an agony as his partner, who was beginning to position himself behind her, face was filled with shock and then concern. In between her (Azumo) teeth, was the bandits tongue bleeding profusely and with one tug she completely ripped it from his mouth the entire thing. He screamed aloud enough to alert anyone nearby before Azumo stuffed it back in his mouth. 

“Give me motivation, Freaked out now, And dead on arrival. ~”

The other tossed Azumo off him comrade and back into the crate, and into the back of the room. Her eyes were completely glazed, as she egged him on to do what it is he was going to do. But in a flash of pure black and crimson he was down before being able to act. Masami stood behind the slayed guard brandishing a katana and the keys. Their bodies hit the floor with a loud thud as the color red began to stain the green floor of the tent. 

“I’m use to using a nodachi, I believe my cut was raw and jagged, unbefitting of a lady.” Masami spoke before unlocking the braces for her sensei. Once freed, Azumo snatched the lamp off of the crate and they preceded outside, only to be met with a smile group of bandits, obviously alerted by the other man’s screams. Immediately that charged with a might battle cry.

“Eight Trigrams Vacuum Palm.”

“Mokuton…” 

The small group were only to be swatted and tossed aside by the two females as they continued to battle through the growing herd. It seemed everything was going to end up like before, with their overwhelming numbers, but this time Azumo had a plan in order for them not to get caught and her to have her fun. As they were surrounded the jonin whisper something into her younger companion’s ear before they began to act.

“Suiton: Kokuun no Jutsu!” A black mist erupted from underneath her clothing and rose into the sky. Black clouds formed and the rain released was black. The men began rubbing the substance that fell on them, slick and slimly. 

“This is…” One of them began “Oil.” Was his final words before Azumo cracked the lamp she held on the ground and their entire area lit in flames. The screams of the burning man was sure to awake the whole compound, as they ran around like headless chickens into any and everything. From the raging flames Azumo, now with her chakram and Masami emerged. Their bodies illuminated in flickering shadows as they began their rescue and recommencement of their mission. The shadows of the flames seemed to stretch the smile of Azumo across the entire camp as she looked on gleeful and proud of what was to come.

“I think it’s time…for some mass destruction.” 










​


----------



## Chronos (Apr 21, 2014)

*Ivery, Rosuto l Genin l Road to Iwa*

A mission, one that bequeathed the child with purpose once more. While the sunlit path before his lead to his mission objective he assigned to accomplish, he first needed to await the companion he was assigned. Unlucky it had been another Shinobi from the Land of Fire, and ironically one he didn't quite know either. Little information had been provided by Suna about anything regarding the companion, and normally to person like Rosuto things like this mattered little, but when it comes to Konoha, it was all the more sensitive the matter. Once more he was chosen the by village to represent them under the guise of companionship, and due to his criminology, or, how the village calls it, exploits in the past of rouge killing, he was chosen to do this particular assignment. Something that caused a small tick to evoke on the core of his brain. He didn't enjoy the system's manner of dealing with the world occurrences. But he wasn't one to question it either. Crossed arm, his back rested upon the a pillar in the border that separated both faction, beyond him stood a largely decorated train station which bustled with countless upon countless of people from both faction and all villages of the world.

Interestingly enough there weren't as crowded as before, but still the amount of people that coursed through the station was almost astonishing. Both countries Suna and Konoha had always had some type of bonding, therefore there weren't always so much trouble getting these villages to cooperate with each in manners like this. Rosuto pondered about the partner, of course he had little to do as he has been here since prior to the meeting time. Rosuto has always been strict when it came to missions. The last time he partnered up was with a young dark skinned girl that he has yet to met once again. The result of that mission ended in failure and he'd be lying if he had completely forgotten about what she had done to him, such act left a sort of strange taste in his mouth, literally. 

"Stop thinking of that, keep you head in the game." 

He murmured to himself as he rose his gaze towards the front. There stood the tracks of the train that lead to the village of Konoha. This is where he's been standing since very early morning. He had consumed several honey buns, a ramen cup and drank around a single bottle of water without really finishing it in his wait. The gust was soothing at least, swaying the charcoal locks of his hair, while the sapphires hue of his eyes focused on the arrival of the train.

"So, I was told this was a female, hair of blonde eyes of blue... Sound like the Nakano girl I met before. Such a vague explanation... I really hope I'm wrong in my assumption."


----------



## Vergil (Apr 21, 2014)

*Jashin - First book *

In a time before chakra, before the fruit was eaten, there was war. There had always been war. Humans by their nature were envious and greedy. Power drove those in privileged positions to claim land - be it for noble purposes such as to be able to feed their children, or for nefarious reasons such as simply to stroke one's ego - it came down to endless fighting.

It was a time when hope was a precious commodity and when found, was quickly killed off like an animal in a shower of blood and tears. In the area known now as the Tea Country was born a God, to give the people hope. To remind them that it was not lost but something that needed to be taken. Our Lord decided to walk amongst men, during this time of hopelessness, as many came up to Him with blood on their hands - begging for mercy. This indeed perplexed our Lord, for he gave us free will to decide our actions and he only judged when our lives had come to an end. Still these people would beg most fervently to Our Lord. Our Lord wanted to see our plight through the eyes of a mortal so that He may gain a better insight into the World He created. He left the Heavens and chose a humble life.

His background was that of a farmer. His father and mother ploughed fields, tended to crops, cared for animals. It was this loving nature that was nurtured into Our Saviour from a very young age, though the exploits of his mischief are well know - as was his love for milk. In times of peace we offer milk to satiate Our Lord. The country was then known as Akumoto, and this place would be forever ingrained into our Lord's mind as the idyllic life - the one that he strived for with every step he took.

Our Lord's life though was not one of peace and serenity. Even our Lord could not fight such things as Destiny, as her hand rolled the die that had war come to the peaceful Akumoto country. /the people had stayed out of the war, content to satisy the supplies of all countries involved equally - of course being allies to all, meant they were also enemies to all. The countries, now ravaged with famine in their own countries decided that the lush Akumoto country would be the next jewel in their crown. The battles were fierce - the more vindictive countries decided that if they could not have Akumoto, they would see it burn. And so it came to pass. Our Lord's life was spared - not through any divine power as he had left that all behind - but rather sheer luck. His parents though were not so lucky. His mother raped and killed, His father tortured and killed, for providing supplies to the enemy. 

Our Lord then knew why the people begged for mercy, for in that instance He found himself feeling fear and rage. He was all powerful and the temptation to use His power to bring back his parents and obliterate the country that had done this to Him was indeed great, however Our Wise Lord, understood that such injustices have occurred not just to Him, but to countless generations. The bitter seed had been embedded into the soul of humans and bore sick and evil fruit. Given this, punishment was due and yet so was understanding. 

He determined that the best path was that of aid, protecting those that needed it, by any means necessary. He then became Our Lord Jashin, wielding both an open hand and a sword. He would accept those that wanted to join him, taking people in without question - but any that would oppose Him would meet a terrible and bloody end, their corpses mangled and contorted - left out at the edge of their camp as a warning to others. His was a place of sanctuary - where people could live without fear, but inorder to remove fear from within, He had to instill fear to those that wished to defile His Sanctuary.  His kindness was spread throughout the land, He even took in soldiers that had purged His country. Of  course, amassing such power came with a price - the countries of the world saw Him as a threat and so plotted His downfall.


----------



## Olivia (Apr 21, 2014)

*Kirisaki Shinkō
Bad to the Bone
*
I once again had my head slumped in my hand as I lay in the train car. The circumstances were the same as always - the Kibō church wanted me to go on a mission for them, like always. Of course this time it made sense. From what I heard there were some foreigners who formed some kind of a cult and practiced aprehensible deeds. Well obviously if anyone was to set it right it had to be their new found genin! Yeah that made total sense!

I just hoped my team mates were actually tolerable this time. On my first mission I had the Jashinist, the arrogant asshole, and the lunatic swordsman. Not only that, but I was completely abandoned on that mission - there was no chemistry between any of us, and in fact it seemed like we wanted to work on our own, which led to me failing the mission.

I sighed, I suppose there was no escaping from my past, but I did sure hope I could make a better future - and that starts here. I looked outside of the train windows and noticed the busteling activity. Surprisingly there were more people than I expected, more so than when I came to pick up my weapon. 

As the train came rolling into the station it's wheels came to a roaring halt. As soon as it smoothly landed I got up from my seat and looked out the window. From the crowd there was one that stuck out to me. A black haired boy with blue eyes. Something about him reminded me about myself, but I couldn't place exactly how. 

Regardless, I pushed myself out of my seat and made my way towards the door. Despite the large crowd, I was able to make my way out rather easily, granted, the wind had been a bit harsher than I expected. Flowing as smoothly as water, the wind blew my blonde locks with pink edges into the sky. I brushed my bangs out of my eyes to take a look at my surroundings, and once again I noticed the black haired boy with blue eyes.

Wait. Black hair and blue eyes. That was the description of the Sunagakure shinobi that I was supposed to meet. Also upon closer inspection it seemed like he could be a shinobi. I smiled, deciding that he was the one I was supposed to encounter.

"Hello, I think we're supposed to be on a team together? My name is Kirisaki Shinko, and I'm from Konohagakure. I'm assuming you're supposed to be my team mate for the Land of Bones mission? What's your name?"

I asked, sticking my hand out for him to shake. But not too long after the wind calmed down shortly, and rose back up. Soon after we heard an echoing voice directly behind me. Despite the fact that it had started me, I slowly turned to face the towering man. 

"It seems that we have all met up. As you all should know, my name for this mission will be Four, but you will not be using that name too often."

I couldn't even question what he even meant, as I dazed at his appearance. I knew we were getting a shinobi from Iwagakure, but this guy was too much. He towered over both of us, wore heavily concieled clothing, and an Iwagakure anbu mask. Just his appearance itself would be able to drive any enemies away from fear alone. I got back to my senses as I questioned:

"Wait wait wait, what did you mean 'Not be using that name too often'?"

He didn't respond immediatly, almost as if he didn't hear my question. I thought that might have been the case since he was just such a big looming presense, but in due time he made a sound, confirming that he had received my request for an answer.

"I will give you two a map to where the bodies are rumored to be - you two will pick them up and bring them to the X, which is marked on the map. I will be waiting to destroy the bodies at that location until the mission is complete."

I slowly nodded, this guy was too intimidating. Maybe it was because he was some form of anbu, but he seemed to devise his own strategies and run off of them, thinking they are the best. But I had no room for criticism. I slowly nodded in agreement, and he handed us the maps.

"As I said, I will be waiting at the location marked with an X. I will be waiting for the deceased bodies."

With that he disappeared as quickly as he came. I looked sheepishly at the Sunagakure shinobi. It seemed that if we wanted to complete this mission we'd have to really stick together on this one, especially if it's just the two of us - so I hoped we could make it work.  
​


----------



## Laix (Apr 21, 2014)

_Edie Nakano_
TRAINING ARC LIQUID TIME II
_Sanranchō_​ 
_chakra enhanced strength training;_
TRAINING GROUNDS #27, OUTSKIRTS OF KONOHA

With respect for her pupil, Kuriyama helped the Nakano to the ground after knocking her down once again. She was battered and bruised, but she noticed through her red frames that the wounds were healing without almost any sort of handseal or noticeable input. While it wasn't perfect regeneration that could be achieved through the Byakugō no Jutsu mastered by the late Tsunade, it was still a notable and worthy feat in itself that was currently unexplained. Not even her father could - or perhaps wanted to - provide a solid explanation to its origins. 

Edie didn't even understand the Shōsen Jutsu just yet, let alone how her mysterious passive healing capabilities she labelled a 'curse' worked.

"Your taijutsu was okay, but it will improve through practice," The doctor smiled with faith in Edie's abilities, who could only roll her eyes. 

"Yeah, whatever lets just get on with this chakra enhanced stuff."

"Don't be so hasty child!" Kuriyama scolded her, whacking her across the head like a mother who doesn't have the time of day for such absurdity. "First, the explanation. It's rather simple."

"Ugh!" Edie let out a long, drawn out moan. "Please don't make it long, I just wanna get on with it!"

"Alright then. Chakra enhanced strength works the same way as walking on water or even medicla ninjutsu - its flowing your chakra to certain parts of your body, except you release it in an instant. It's about timing and good chakra control, which I think you've got otherwise we wouldn't be here."

Okay, maybe she did need that mini-lecture afterall since she didn't actually know that. She stared at her hands, thinking about what the headmistress had just explained. Chakra focused to her fist and released in an instant? Shouldn't be too hard.

"Give it a go darling on the ground behind you. Punch the ground, release the chakra just as your fist connects. If you do it right, your fist won't be damaged as much from hitting the ground... but thats presuming you get it right on the first go."

"Ha!" A trademark hair flick went in a far-from-impressed Dr. Kuriyama's face. "This'll be a breeze."

She moved a few steps forward, enough to not catch the doctor in the blast radius. The chakra being built up in her fist wouldn't do substantial damage anyway - she wasn't aiming to remodel the plains, just create a small fissure at best in the earth. Nakano retracted her fist with closed eyes, putting all her focus in sending the flow of chakra straight to her right arm. Admittedly, it was harder than she thought - some of the chakra she was trying to redirect was going elsewhere, and some of the chakra she did manage to get there wouldn't stay. Edie couldn't even think of a metaphor to relate this frustrating task, only try to keep it flowing.

"Hiiiiiiii-YAH!"

Her fist pounded into the ground, releasing the chakra the moment she made contact. However, it was too soon - the chakra was released just a second earlier and it was an incorrect amount, meaning that all she created was a miniature hole, and she definitely meant to create something much larger.

"Fail," Kuriyama remarked bluntly.

"W-Wait, that was just the first attempt!"

Yui chuckled, mocking Edie's hair flick with gross exaggeration. The heiress who wanted to be more than just a heiress ignored her, retracting he fist yet again for a second attempt.

"Hi-*YAH!*"

She smashed her fist into the ground, this time creating a slightly bigger crack in the ground. The chakra release was better this time, but she had just gotten the amount incorrect. 

"Edie, I want craters and destruction, not cracks and holes!"​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Apr 21, 2014)

*Ren Houki*
KOUDO-DA NINJA ACADEMY

__________​
The shinobi looked up at the academy, his pale blue eyes looking up at the complex wistfully. Even though it was a different academy to the one he'd been to, the school setting still made him feel somewhat nostalgic of the old days from back when he was a mere student. His stay at the school had been a short tenure, but he remembered those times fondly?though, that was the extent of his feelings. A lot of people, when asked if they'd go back to school again after graduating, said yes, because of how easy those times were. For Ren, the simplicity of those times; simply sitting down in class for a few hours, writing notes, throwing shuriken at wooden targets and sparring?they weren't just easy, they were also _boring_. So far, in his experience, being a genin hadn't been a huge improvement and the 'missions' he received were, in his opinion, little more than menial labour. But at the same time, it came with the freedom of no longer being bound inside the walls and regulations of the academy. There was a degree of independence, and in this regard, the Houki reasoned that the jump from student to genin was actually quite large. 

He stepped forward to the front gates. The academy architecture was as ostentatious as might have been expected as the one hailed as the most expensive and advanced learning facility in the country. Where his village's academy was bordered off by wooden gates and tersely painted concrete walls which had worn away with time, this one had gleaming, if not somewhat foreboding looking, steel gates and freshly painted walls. Ren observed that Koudo-Da academy was noticeably smaller in size than Konoha's school, but considering this was meant to be a selective school reserved for the elite or rich, that hadn't been particularly surprising. There were two small barrack-looking houses which were attached to the sides of the main building, which Ren guessed was a gender-segregated living area. Meanwhile, the entrance was a cobbled path which led through the 'school gardens', surrounded by various greenhouses and shrubs.

All a bit superfluous and fancy-looking for a ninja school, in Ren's opinion. _"Though, I guess they do have to look the part of an elite school."_ He thought to himself.

He was stopped outside of the entrance by a tall, stern looking woman, dressed in the academy's custom instructor uniform rather than the standard flak jacket Ren was more familiar with. Instead of green, these were more grey in colour, with fancy looking trimming around the edges and were more robe-like in appearance than shinobi gear. The woman herself wore these robes rather loosely, having a somewhat spindly-looking appearance, though her appearance matched it perfectly otherwise; she had a long, slightly crooked nose which had a pair of glasses resting upon them, bundled up grey hair with streaks of white running through it and a face so wrinkled Ren could have almost sworn that she was Mito Uzumaki herself. The woman's most striking feature, however, were her sharp, stormy grey eyes, only barely covered up by the sheen and fog of her glasses. She gave Ren a curious look, before finally addressing him: "And you are?"

"Ren Houki." The shinobi stated, giving a blink. "I'm sorry, I assumed a prestigious school such as this would at least have pictures of the people they hired to work."

The kunoichi narrowed her gaze slightly at this, but it was hard to tell behind her spectacles, and the shift in facial expression lasted the briefest of instances. Seemingly, she decided to ignore the young man's jibe, and continued: "... very well. You and your partner are assigned to Class-E." She said coolly, though Ren could make out faint hostile undertones in her voice.

"Thanks. I can probably get there by myself." Ren stated, then headed through the gates, into the academy.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Apr 21, 2014)

*Shiryu*

Shiryu was encouraged when he saw Ivery surge down the cliff face, reaching the stationary puppet in seconds and smashing into it with a fierce impact that was very satisfying to the onlooker. As the summoning erupted forth, the chilling wind which whipped up bit at Shiryu's skin. He suddenly felt extremely cold. The rain water he was soaked in seemed to flash freeze into a thin layer of ice on his skin which he quickly shook off. 

The puppet was the victim of a hellacious onslaught, receiving blow after blow. In the midst of its pummeling, Shiryu noticed a small piece of paper in the puppet's damaged chest. The markings  on it looked remarkably familiar.

_Isn't that...?_

Shiryu suddenly looked to the enclave. The instant that puppet was destroyed, a piece of the paper tag in the enclave, disintegrated like a letter flash burned to ash.

_So that's how it works: destroy the puppets to destroy the seal_



			
				Ivery said:
			
		

> "Keep up!"



"R-right!" Shiryu  called back. He used his spear like a staff to pull himself. The moment he reached vertical, his vision began to spin again and he dropped to one knee.

_Wha... do I have a concussion...?_

He looked at his hands and saw them trembling and sweat forming near his fingers. From one knee he dropped to his hands and knees. It was like his energy was depleted and he was having difficulty holding on to his spear.

_Damn, this is poison! But when did I...!?_

He racked his rapidly clouding thoughts to think back to how the fight went. The puppet didn't get him, and he was certain there were no hidden blades. The he realized it. When he had defended the puppet's attack and got the poison on him, on his hands, and he then proceeded to touch the back of his head, on the wound he had just received. He had poisoned himself with the puppet's poison.

_Shiryu, you f-fucking IDIOT_

He hesitated to even curse in his thoughts but what he had just done reached previously uncharted heights of stupidity, so a swear word was certainly appropriate. Even berating himself was becoming difficult. He dropped even lower on his hands and knees and then tipped over on his side. Luckily he didn't just fall off the rocks and into the river.

_C'mon, c'mon, c'mon...._ he muttered in his mind as a mantra while he reached into his satchel with a now violently shaking hand. He was almost in the fetal position. Every muscle in his body felt like it was seizing, even his jaw. Through titanic effort, his shivering hand finally managed to fish out a generic antidote. The fine print on the little capsule tube read 'takes effect after about 1 minute depending on strength of the poison'. Shiryu had no time to read it. He fumbled and forced off the cap and several capsules spilled out on the rocks. Shiryu could no longer use his hands and he resorted to rollling himself onto a capsule that was lying on the rock near his head. The seconds it took scoop up the pill with his tongue felt like hours. When he swallowed, he was already experiencing mild convulsions.

_Please make it... _


Meanwhile, the other puppets sensed the commitment of a large amount of chakra as Ivery unleashed his techniques. One by one they rose, peering over the edge of the ledge with unseeing eyes. Some were only as tall and Ivery and Shiryu. One stood at easily 2 meters tall. They were all humanoid, and all wore long tattered rags and had scruffy hair.

Without any warning, they exploded from their perch, surging down the ravine walls with incredible speed. They ran less like people and more like insects scurrying across the rocks. All five descended upon Ivery, approaching him from above and from all sides.

'Look out!" Shiryu wanted to shout, but no noise came out of his mouth. At least the convulsions stopped getting worse but he was still shaking. He had no choice but to lie where he was until the antidote took effect.


----------



## Chronos (Apr 21, 2014)

*Ivery, Rosuto l Genin l Road to Iwa*

It had seemed like forever since the trained had arrived. But he guessed that it was partially his fault for rushing the mission in the first place and skipping breakfast. But the moment the train of Konoha had finally stationed, he pushed himself off the wall and witnessed the door slide open, exposing a myriad of different people, some with headbands other simple civilians carrying children, caged pets, luggage of ever kind, meeting with people whom he suspected to be either relatives, friends or potential partners. The sensation that brewed was rather uncomforting, tiresome for the sight. As a lot of exposure of emotions seemed to be flaring about. He lowered his gaze and focused on ignoring such trivial encounters, gripping the headband that represented the village he heralds from, the same one that hid his right eye, the Sharingan he so honestly wanted to conceal from the world, he feared it exposure as he was from black and it could poise trouble in the long run. Left to his own thought before a voice called out to him.

Indeed, seemed like the girl whom was to accompany him had arrived, eyes glimmering blue under the sunlit morning, while her hair was held up by a crimson ribbon that made her convey the imagery of like an innocent rabbit to Rosuto, light of skin, silk hair long and fluid as it danced with the rhythmic winds with sways so delicate and fluid. Upon a closer look he noted her garments were composed simply of a charcoal colored garbs, with a white tunic around her neck adorning such clothing piece. Rosuto was dealing with a religious cult, which caused him to be reminded of the girl Nakano once more. She spoke of Valkyries or something, this one however seemed to portray a feel of a nun. There were many odd religions, however he didn't questioned any of them. A closer look at her features, her smiled beamed and he couldn't help but think that this girl, regardless of his initial thought about her appearance seem to exude a slight beauty. 

"Hi." He spoke allowing the thought to cross over his mind.

"Yes, I'm Ivery, Rosuto. I'm the Genin from Sunagakure who'll be here to assist you." 

He extended his hand and ushered a sturdy shake. Her grip was firm, sturdy like his own, and demonstrated poise. Unlike the other Suna genin he met previously in the day, his handshake was meek, delicate and lazily executed. It felt as if he was placing a third of his actual strength on the execution and Rosuto was simply waggling the arm around. Before they could get more acquainted with one another there stood a large man with hooded garments and an ANBU mask.

"Four, huh?" 

His aura was imposing, menacing, and even frightful. Rosuto himself felt a chill go through his spine, although it seemed that his mien didn't portray any of his sentiments. Yes, he had worked along with Shinobi of the ANBU Corps before. A boy, around his own age had been assigned to track the relay transmitters of Fuzen grounds upon a heavy rain storm in hopes of having them repaired. There always seemed something so eerie about the ANBU's precision. Their methods were more than effective and their coordination explicitly noted. Something that didn't quite got erased form Rosuto's mind. 

Not long before that, he gave yet another vague explanation of the circumstances that were at hand. He rose his brow as he read the map location where they should arrive, a circle marked with a crimson sharpie circled around the eastern coast of the Iwagakure lands, scribbles that Rosuto had difficulty deciphering due to the complexity of the handwriting were present as well. They were, much like the commence of this mission, very vague as it only pointed where the estimated location was, and that there were signs of potential danger, traces along a pathway lead north-west towards their rally point where he and miss Kirisaki would deliver the bodies of the deceased and meet this man once more. After so, they would have completed their mission or they would wait for a new directive. 

And just as the  ANBU came, he left.

"What's up with people these day? It's like they can't bother to explain things a little bit more."  He rubbed the back of his head as he he noted that Kirisaki had been giving him a sheepish gaze towards his direction Which he retorted with a smile.

"Guess there's not much I can do about it though. You said your name was Kirisaki Shinko, correct? Don't worry, I hope we can create synergy between the two. It's truly a pleasure."


----------



## Chronos (Apr 21, 2014)

*Ivery, Rosuto l Genin l LT*

It wasn't until he turned his gazed that he noted that his partner had fallen to his knees in what seemed to be a flurry of pain and weakness. His chakra seemed to wavers and it was distorted. Had he been poisoned from the encounter with the recent puppet? Analyzing the situation, he remembered that his spilled caused his to knock his head on the surface of the stone, he could still witness the blood stains on the wall where the rain has now whipped it clean and only small residues of it remain. Upon witnessing his weakness he turned to notice that the chakra levels on these monsters began to surge in amounts he himself didn't expect. Reading the situation they were all charging at the Ivery, opening the right eye, swirling and adjusting to their movements, Rosuto brought to himself a clench of the teeth before he positioned himself with hands crossed and legs outstretched with a follow of a bent of his knees. Peering over them, Rosuto spoke to the Summon Rei and told her upon the mental like both shared.

"Right, I don't think I can win this if not with help from the boy. However, I can still hold my ground and I'm pretty sure that if anything were to happen you'll have my back. So I'll ask of you to leave this to me and care for Shiryu, I don't want him to slip and fall." 

Rei, although a looming sensation grew on her about the situation, Rosuto very much aware of so, but he ignored it. As she rushed back towards where the boy stood motionless, she reached down to his level placing her hand on his back while taking a hold of his arm and crossing it over her neck, lifting him on his feet, she propelled both with a leap so that Rosuto could have more space to fight, he didn't needed to look back to notice that she had already opened the distance between them and him.

"Alright, Shiryu. Please stay with me until you're ready. Just hold back and watch, once you feel better we will join him."

While these creatures rushed down the wall with spider-like movement he awaited from them to leap, which was much to his expectation true, pulling a kunai from the satchel strapped to his right leg, before twirling it upon his finger he gripped it with force so strong that he made sure with wouldn't slip from his fingers, reading each movement separately of each doll he kicked the earth beneath, before exposing the sole of his feet to his chakra, trying to keep a sturdy foot hold so he doesn't slip and fall he was soon circled and at once all preformed a precise execution of strikes. A fist was ushered towards his head, which was hesitantly dodged even after so, another from another puppet made his way, which he countered, with a swing of his kunai hand, the strike repelling the puppet and other threw a kick so unhuman-like exuding eerie tactical maneuver, but a sweep of his feet and twist of his body and he executed a 360 degree sweep kick. Causing his to disorient the puppet into loosing his footing before he could back-flip, press his hand on the surface and push himself towards the distance. 

Twisting upon the air before landing softly on the ground, thanks to his soles holding the center of his gravity, and bending his knee at the moment he landed so the weight would gather and cause to flinch or something, his eye was reading them as these three other stood from where he placed them. A clench of his teeth, and he once more rocketed towards the distance, summoning strength while the pulled on his fist and connected a strike once more at the core of one of the puppets stomach region. Turning he smacked another one with his foot, leaping and twisting his body in a 90 degree angle, he turned towards the the back and ushered a vertical drop kick towards the head, while once his feet met the ground and twist of his ankles caused his to turn and connect his elbow to these creature's disturbing mien he witnessed how the once again opened their craniums. 

Fuck!

He bent his knees and pulled out a scroll once more along with wire, summoning a demon wind shuriken once more, he leaped high into the sky while strapping the wire to the thread. Upon it the green smoke was brought to light. Ivery, Rosuto forced the weight of his body towards the side and he windmilled upon the sky, the force his trail caused the a wind to emerge at the speed, soon he thew the weapon and controlled it with his spin literally turning himself into something resembling a windmill, and causing the smoke to disperse. However, none of the puppet were there anymore. A shock was brought to him, he wasn't focused. Above him was one that had already struck him on the back, causing him to plummet another came and punched his, with and upper cut to the stomach as he finally reached the ground. He air of his lungs escaped along with a tad of his blood. Soon he pushed the enemy and leaped once more towards the distance an he began to cough over the sudden lost of breath.

"Damn it, they're stronger than I expected."


----------



## Bringer (Apr 21, 2014)

*Shurui Yamanaka*

It didn't take long for her to locate class E. The only thing that stood between her and the class was a door. Curious the Yamanka looked through the window that appeared to be on all the classroom doors. She couldn't really see the entire class from the window, but she could see a middle aged man, presumably their teacher saying something to the class. All the students were sitting in a orderly fashion, and from the looks of it looked well behaved. Was this the rowdy class that woman was talking about?

Upon entering the door all the students turned their heads to face her, the teacher too. This frightened Shurui a bit, but she still took a few steps forward. Fortunately for the girl the teacher didn't skip a beat and walked right next to her to put his hand on her back. "Now class this is one of your guest speakers for today. I want you to treat her with respect, _okay._" After the class nodded he turned to her. "Good luck, you have no idea what it took for me to get them all to sit down let alone be quiet. I'll be off, if there's any trouble just come find me." The man patted Shurui's back and began to leave the class.

As the sound of the door closing was made, it wasn't class and teacher anymore. It was the eyes of dozens of hungry lions staring at an injured gazelle. Shurui wanted to gulp, but doing this would be a sign of weakness. She simply walked up to the board, grabbed a piece of chalk, and wrote her name. "N-Now class-" Suddenly all the students stood up and began rearranging where they sat and now the once silent classroom was filled with noise.


----------



## Olivia (Apr 21, 2014)

*Kirisaki Shinkō
Bad to the Bone II
*
I looked back over to the boy named Rosuto Ivery and gauged his appearance once more. Up close, I could tell that he couldn't be any older than me, and probably had to be a little younger. His black hair crossed over his Sunagakure headband which lay over his right eye, but I didn't want to pry or ask any questions as to why he wore it like that, he might get offended.

I grabbed my left arm by the elbow and pulled it close to my body before contemplating what I should say. Rosuto seemed nice enough, however the way he phrased things were just too proper for my tastes. Maybe it's because I've had limited interaction with other people my age, but going from Mion to Ren to Hado to Edie, there was definitely no time for a voice of sophistication.

"I-I hope so as well..."

I awkwardly responded. I still wasn't use to holding conversations with others, and in my lack of experience made my face change its hue to a slight red. But regardless we had to get on with our mission, and the Land of Bones wasn't located too far away from this train station, so with the map in my hand I took our first steps towards our destination.

Once we made it out of the crowds of people, the land sudden became barren and void of life. It had almost been like a creepy omen. I looked over to Rosuto and wondered what I should say. Even though he was from Black he wanted things to work out between us. I should probably say something.

"It's strange to think about, but when I'm back at the village I don't feel like I'm home, you know? A lot of the time I stay out in the forest gazing at the stars because I have no where else to go."

I stopped myself there. What was I saying? I never really thought about it like that before, but then again I never really put much thought into where I slept or stayed. Did I really feel like the village wasn't my home? Regardless, this seemingly pointless piece of conversation did hold meaning! It was something personal about me, so it should bring a level of trust between the two of us!

"Well, that's only true in a metaphoric sense. I own an apartment, or rather, I'm renting one out through my church. That could be considered my home."

I looked down, did I just make things awkward? Well, I probably did that by bringing this out of the blue like that. I just wanted us to get along, but it seemed no matter what I could ever try to do, I would always be destined to be at ends with others. I took a breath of air before continuing.

"These bandits which came through this country and preformed these ill-deads...they must not have thought they had a home either, and I don't know their circumstances, so I can't fully judge them - but the atrocities they caused were heinous and they must be stopped."

Now I sounded like a rightous nutjob. Great, just great. I could never get what I wanted out. Maybe I should stop talking. No, that would make matters worse for me - it would make me look weird and talkative. I shook my head and said:

"Sorry about that...Regardless, what do you do in Sunagakure? I'm sure its community and colture are far different that in Konohagakure."

Finally, a normal topic.      
​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Apr 21, 2014)

*Ren Houki*
KOUDO-DA NINJA ACADEMY

__________​
The way to Classroom E was quite easy to find. From the reception area, Ren took a staircase to the second floor, and walked down a few corridors, each labeled with a respective letter to indicate which classrooms they hosted. Naturally, E was the one which had Classroom E, though it wasn't at all what Ren had been expecting. Classrooms back in Konoha had typically been noisy, but Class E seemed to _explode_ with sound even above that, and the echoes seemed to almost pierce into the otherwise serene atmosphere Kuodo-Da seemed to possess. "What incompetent teacher lets his class make such a ridiculous rabble?" He sighed, then opened the door.

A small, petite blonde girl—roughly his age— stood, looking at the class in a state of panic. To her immediate right was the blackboard, where she had written her name. His eyes narrowed slightly. _"Shurui Yamanaka? What's a Yamanaka doing with the Black faction?"_

He then looked at the class, already feeling a small headache threaten his calm, a small vein of irritation bulging at the side of his head. This was going to be a long day. He could feel it. "Shut up and pay attention, you idiots." The Houki said, taking up a piece of chalk and flicking it with pin-point accuracy at the forehead of what appeared to be the noisiest student. Upon impact, the piece of chalk exploded in a cloud of white powder, causing the kid to stumble for a few moments. The class quieted down, their attention turned towards Ren.


----------



## Kei (Apr 21, 2014)

_[The Small Flame of Fuzen;Kyo]
[Introduction Arc; Part Three]​_

?We should have a picnic out here?? 

Kyo looked up at his mother but maybe not look up is a good word to describe because they were the same height. Only Kyo was a couple of inches taller. Though whenever he looked her way, he felt as though he was looking up somewhere, and it was as if he was staring at the sun itself. His mother was a proud woman, a nice woman, and a ruthless woman all combined into one. When she smiled it was like watching the morning sun raise, but when she was angry even the elders had trouble controlling her.

Kyo scratched his head, ?Yeah that will sound nice, maybe get the old bags out here and enjoy the sun too.? He chuckled

?I hope you aren?t talking about me, I still have enough power in my pinky to kick your butt up and down Fuzenkagure with time to spare.? An old voice causing Kyo to turn around to see an old woman with her cane, just like all the old people that decorated the compound she too had red hair with no shades of grey or darker color. 

?Grandmother?? Both his mother and he bowed to the older member of the clan.

The old woman smiled back. The cane in her hand was enough reason enough for them to expect she couldn?t bow back to them.  As he leaned back up he couldn?t help but notice that the compound was dominated by women, there was only a few men here and there but enough of them that could count on his fingers and toes. Though they were never around his age, they were older and never the young ones. Even though the people here rant and rave over about their grandchildren.

Kyo never really once saw his cousins?

?Good morning to the both of you, the sun is bright and the flowers are in bloom, the gods bless us with a wonderful day like today don?t you agree?? She asked as she looked up at his mother and then at him. ?Though I guess you already figured that out yourselves, you aren?t blind like some of these people here, and you have many years in front of you?Or so I hope??

?Mother?? His mother voice was stern as if she was calling him out when he got in trouble, ?There is no need for such depressing speech.?

The old woman chuckled, ?During these times, you can?t treat him like a child, so that means you can?t hide things away from him. Either he will die out in the field, or because of his own curse. I told you that when you were younger didn?t I??

?You were way more tactful back in the day mother??

The curse did more than just keep their hair red. It crippled the mind and body. Kyo understood if he wasn?t careful that he would be dead or a former vessel of what he was. However he wasn?t scared, no matter how much time had passed he could never even think of it in fear, maybe when he was younger, but now it?s just as if they were talking about the common cold.

?As you get older you realize you don?t care about what people think of you anymore.? She laughed, ?It?s easier to say what?s on your mind than when you are younger.?

His mother closed her eyes really tightly before opening them, ?Is there something you wanted to talk about mother? If you wanted to shoot the breeze you would have one of the maids come and call us over. To see you up and standing is something that doesn?t pleasantly warm the heart.?

His grandmother never really left her side of the compound, the only time she did was to deliver bad news. It was one of the many rules she had placed on herself, no one should get bad news delivered by mail or told by someone who isn?t close to them. So when she got up it was like watching the Grimm Reaper walk, but the grim reaper was an old lady with a sharp tongue and taste for sweet things.

?I wanted to see my grandson to be honest??She said, ?Waiting on him to come to see me is such a drag sometimes.?

Kyo bowed again, ?Please forgive my rudeness grandmother??

?No?No, you are young?And also a growing man, you have the blood of fire running through you as well?There are so many thing at work against you that I don?t know what take you away from me first.?  She positioned the cane in front of her, ?But I do have news to tell?And yes?It is bad??

Kyo watched as his mother stiffen as the old lady prepared her next breath?

?Your sister has lost her husband?.?


----------



## Bringer (Apr 21, 2014)

*Shurui Yamanaka*

The girl had no idea how to control the class. Even if she were to say something, it'd just be drowned out by all their noise. Suddenly the door opened, and the girl turned to see a boy who appeared to be around her age. He had pale bluish hair, and eyes that reminded her of the sea. Seemingly annoyed he took a piece of chalk, and chucked it at the loudest boy in the room; the chalk was no more, simply a puff of powder.

There was a small silence, until the boy exploded in rage. "Who do you think you are bastard!" He got up, but before he could rush Ren the Yamanaka intervened.

She stood between Ren and the boy, her arms spread out wide. "P-Please control yourselves." The boy stared at Shurui not budging.

An aggravated expression formed on his face. "Who does he think he is! That boy, I'm going to teach him who's he messing with!" He preformed a hand seal, but immediately another classmate who was presumably his friend restrained him using his arms.

"Don't be an idiot Tadao." The restrained one struggled, but it would appear that his buddy was stronger. Shurui was relieved, first of all since when could academy students use possibly destructive techniques.

Suddenly a girl raised her hand and began to speak, not even waiting to be called on. "So like... The two of you are the genin? Ya don't look so strong."  She then proceeded to put her hand down.

Suddenly another girl who was staring at a small mirror applying on makeup chimed in. "Yeah I can definitely take the girl."  She exclaimed without even looking away from the mirror.

Finally another student who was chewing some gum made a comment. "Which one is the girl." The class erupted into laughter.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Apr 21, 2014)

*Ren Houki*
KOUDO-DA NINJA ACADEMY

__________​
The Houki's ear twitched, ever so slightly, but the motion was hidden away by his hair, and his facial expression remained calm and serene. Opening the drawer, he took out a fresh piece of chalk and wrote his name on the board: "My name is Ren Houki." He explained, underlining his name, then looked at the one student who was chewing gum, giving him a brief patronising smile. "Just in case you couldn't read that by yourself. Couldn't take the risk, seen as though you're evidently not intelligent enough to tell the difference between males and females." He said, then waited for the inevitable outburst, the piece of chalk twirling inside his hand.

A few sniggers sounded, here and there, but after a few glares from what appeared to be the bulkier and noisier members of the group, they died down as quickly as they came. "You better be careful, you prick, or els-" His sentence was quickly cut off as another piece of chalk flew into his mouth, causing him to pause and break into coughing and retching.

Ren moved to take out a fresh piece of chalk, then gestured a single finger towards the bin. "Now, come spit out your gum." He smirked, looking back up at the student, who had recovered from the coughing fit and was now glaring. "Unless you enjoy the taste of chalk in your mouth. I've heard that brats sometimes do that." 

He waited for the kid to come over. The bin was quite near him; well within kicking range of the average 12 year old, and based on the student's demeanour and the taunting done, it's likely he'd try and attack him or something. Ren's smirk tugged a little. It wouldn't be abuse if he acted in self-defense, and he _was_ told he could do anything he wanted. A few bruises were well within his boundaries.


----------



## Bringer (Apr 21, 2014)

*Shurui Yamanaka*

Shurui didn't quite agree with Ren's constant chalk throwing. Wasn't it a bit... Much? The student could've very well choked on the chalk and died!  The girl watched on as Ren continued to egg on the boy. This would not end well. Her fists clenched as the boy sat up and began to walk towards the garbage bin to spit his gum. The Yamanaka had decided if anything happens, she'd use her mind body to switch to restrain one of them. 

Luckily there was no need for that. The boy didn't try anything stupid, though he did make one comment. "I give the two of you twenty minutes." He then returned to his seat. What did he mean by that? Would the class really drive both her and Ren into insanity, forcing them to quit. To leave with their tails between their legs? Regardless this seemed to be a good time to intervene.

"N-Now class I want you all to introduce yourselves." This seemed like a good ice breaker. Perhaps if they got to know the students, they wouldn't misbehave so much? It would seem as if the class complied thus far. Each and every one of them introduced them self, and finally Shurui had gotten to know all fifteen of their names. "Thank you." The girl whispered to Ren. Although the class was far from respecting the duo, thanks to him they'd now at least think twice before misbehaving.

First was Tadao, he was the first guy Ren threw a chalk at. He seemed to act serious and had major anger issues. Then Mamoru, he was levelheaded and soft spoken. It seemed like everyone in the class looked up to him. Then there was the girl who questioned both Shurui and Ren's strength, her name was Akira. Apparently she claimed to come from a far away place, but also mentioned that no one believed her due to her Yamanaka techniques. That's a strange coincidence...

Next was Akemi, the girl who was applying makeup. She didn't really give much but her name, but apparently according to the other students she was pretty tough. Next was Sho, the kid who was chewing gum, Apparently he always hits on all the girls, and makes a lot of quips. However whenever somebody gives him a taste of his own medicine he'd get angered. Then there was Shuichi who was Sho's best friend. Seemed to be a good obedient kid, but apparently all of that changes when a authority figure isn't present.

Then there is Kameko, a tough and righteous girl, but Shurui knew there was a softer side to her. Apparently she didn't really care about learning ninjutsu or all of that "rubbish" and instead wanted to become a skilled archer. Shurui wondered how did she get in this academy. Next was Reiko, apparently she was the girl all the guys wanted. She had class and elegance, but could be one of the guys.

A boy named Sadao talked about how he failed his village academy, and was sent here by his parents hoping he could catch up. He seemed really bitter about the whole thing. Then there was an Akimichi named Shigeru, and apparently he was Mr. Confidence. According to the class him and Tadao get in a lot of fights and have a rivalry. Hopefully a fight between the two doesn't break out. 

Interestingly enough there was a foreign student in the class named Teruo. He would often mix both languages when he speaks, but other than that he seemed pretty normal. Then there was the youngest in the class, a boy named Yukio. Another class clown it appeared. Everybody looked down at him because he was two years younger, but did they really have any room to do that? He was apparently skilled enough to get in this school, either that or his parents were rich.

Finally there was the last three students. Suzumo who was the cousin of Shuichi. Apparently she was the only one who could outwit her cousin. Then there was Yasu, a girl who was abrasive and headstrong. Even Sho would hesitate to pick on her. Finally there was Toshiko, little miss sass who was apparently had the most book smarts out of the entire class. 

This would be interesting.


----------



## Chronos (Apr 21, 2014)

*Ivery, Rosuto l Genin l Road to Iwa*

Her youthful flush colored had changed like the very much color of her ribbon upon the words he decided to usher. She fidgeted on her entrance and somehow she reminded him of his sensei. Kitsuki has always been interested in the menial conversation pieces of information that can be gathered not by only seeking knowledge on the simplicity of their facial expression, combined with the tone used on each phrase, glossed with intervals of time between responses. Something she called a game and had taught Rosuto to do, as a merit to making friends. Although Kitsuki never understood, Rosuto himself didn't want friends. A past encounter had already scarred him to a point where he's been haunted by it for more over than a year. Maybe it was around this time where he noted that she was struggling that he simply ushered yet another calmer smile and decided to tone down his formality. 

"Right. Let's not waste time then."

He responded before both began to pace towards their designated destination. It was refreshing having to leave the mound of people and be exposed to the open air, the clouds and ray of sun without the bustling noise of busy men and woman trying to reach their next train. The constant struggling to move and the occasional bump of shoulders with ongoing travelers who were too busy to even notice. Relief built the moment his ears simmered to the rustling of leaves and wind, but it wasn't long until the trail that both Kirisaki and him shared started to get barren. 

Normally, Rosuto didn't mind solitude so the quiet aura that protruded among the two was all natural to him. He looked forwards with little thought about even commencing a conversation. Things like this would normally be considered awkward to most people his age, but when he turned to her she seemed to have said something out of the blue. What? The hell? He was a foreigner to Suna, he knew this and he supposed that she just guessed of his physical profile. Being originally from Yuki his skin tone was rather lighter than most, and he held the trait of the Ivery's which was their blue eyes, although he only adopted the name early on. Maybe that statement about her feeling lost in her own village was because she noted this? Did she make the assumption? 

"Hm, hm, hm, hm, hm" The thought brought him to chuckle. Lifting his arm up his mouth, turning his gaze as if to hide his expression. Maybe she was nervous?

"Purpose is a funny thing. To all who wish it, it comes bellowing in the night. Maybe you feel like you are in need of something better? Or maybe it's just a sense of exploration that's built in you. Hear it. The silent voice within our hearts whispers the most profound wisdom."

She explained her reasoning of her previous statement, maybe she was simply fidgeting with her own thoughts. She spoke of living withing a church. Alone? It wasn't foreign that people his age, especially Shinobi already took care of themselves. It was questioning that even though she was considered part of the church in itself she still had to purchase it's facilities. But it was also understandable as those facilities were tend with much more care than what a normal apartment would. Rosuto himself lived with his Sensei who was kind enough to provide him with a room. 

"Umm... Really now? Sound very interesting. It admirable knowing that someone could take care of themselves at such a young age." 

Soon after a sense of justice and duty reigned over her being. She spoke about stopping the bad guys, something that brought his mood to down a bit. Right, people like that needed to be stopped and apprehended... What would she think if he was the cause of such an stir in the Uchiha compound? Although it wasn't truly his fault, he was beaten and as someone idea of a joke he was given this eye. Such blatant thought pattern that concluded to just evil means was beyond his understanding. Although at times such darkness took over, much like the time he faced Konoha himself, and battled against a Jounin. He almost died, but at that moment, his thoughts were fulled with maddening insanity. He wanted to protect everything, but he would suffer the consequence of killing another.

"Right... Yeah they have to be stopped..."

Trying not to convey his sudden gloomy mood to Kirisaki he simply continued beaming his smile. Soon after she stopped again and, well this time she asked how was Suna. His perspective wasn't very much detailed as he, well, he's been residing there for just a year but what was the most prevalent thought?

"It's hot." 

_What? 

Say something else you idiot! Of course she knows it's hot it's a dessert! _

"I-I mean it's pretty dry and windy. The people are nice, and most are very caring. The buildings are tall and made like gorges of large piles of sand. It's located within a huge chasm and the weather is usually pretty rough and windy. It tend not to see the rain much, except this one time where it started to snow out of nowhere, but the village is pretty neat and beaming with life although a lot people tend to say the contrary.. hehe"

_Now ask her something! She's trying to have a conversation with you and you're just mindlessly staring at the distance! Kitsuki always told you that you should at least consider someone else's emotions. If she's troubled then try to at least show a shred of consideration._

He thought to himself, still trying to avoid the looming gloom he felt a moment ago

"S-So, I you told me you lived in a church? What kind of church is it?"


----------



## Sumon (Apr 21, 2014)

*Shinomori Aoshi, Land of Rivers*
_Arc: The Hunt
Part 11: The mysterious scroll; Back in the past IV_
*
Still flashback:*
So second month running in the prison, Aoshi was feeling like at home. Of course he was not a free man, but damn did he find ways to enjoy himself compared to others. One night, though, everything changed completely...

All the children prisoners were working in the factory area at night time, creating usual technology stuff that rich folks pay thousands of yens to possess. That precise night their bodies and minds were extremely fatigued not only because of the constant hunger, but also because of the lack of sleep. Normally they would work only during days, but that exact day someone had screwed up real bad. Now Aoshi can?t recall what exactly the screw up was, but that?s not important. The important thing was that everyone had to work through the following night, a punishment of sorts. 

At first it was looking like an ordinary work shift. Of course there were more fainters than usual, but that was to be expected when one child works more than an ordinary grown up. The fainters were quickly awoken by the warden?s whip, though. And when the warden got back into his comfortable chair high in the factory area right after punishing one prisoner, one post caught fire immediately afterward, the post that Gin was responsible for. 

Gin?s duty at that post was to process microchips through a giant operating machine. His job was the most important in the whole factory. Seeing how he was the most experienced prisoner, there was no surprise that it was his job and no one else?s. And even though he later explicitly stated to Aoshi that it was just a mere malfunction and there was no intention of actually making the fire from his part, there was no guarantee when talking about him. The kid was smart and cunning, and friends with Aoshi at that time, but he did rape the warden?s daughter and was one of a dozen of kids who killed her before getting imprisoned, so one could never know about him. Aoshi up till this day didn?t know himself if Gin was 100% honest when talking about that incident.

Anyway, the warden rushed with fire extinguisher to Gin?s post and after pushing away Gin on the ground, whose legs just like every prisoners? in the factory area were tied to the ground with thick rope, attempted to extinguish the flames that were already quite intense. Everyone had stopped working upon seeing the fire and just watched it instead. And then a murder happened... 

Gin, finding himself lying on the ground on his back just behind the tall lean warden, stood up and shoved the warden face first into the flames, setting him on fire and committing cold blood murder. Gasps and celebrations aided through the factory while the warden screamed out his lungs for a second before shutting up forever. But then a mystery arose, how to get out of the restraints before the fire would spread out...

Black smoke began spreading throughout the enclosed factory area, making prisoners cough while they desperately tried to free themselves. Aoshi wasn?t an exception. He ducked and with awfully long nails that hadn?t been trimmed in weeks, he attempted to cut the rope with them. Aoshi succeeded and was with no restraints whatsoever. So were Gin and few other kids, while 3 of the prisoners weren?t so lucky and fainted on the ground due to the poisoning of smoke. They were left to die in the spreading fire. A bit cruel by survivors, but what could they do? Their bodies were extremely weak, too weak to carry the fainters.

Those who got free made their run for freedom with Gin leading everyone out of the factory and Aoshi right behind him...


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Apr 21, 2014)

*Ren Houki*
KOUDO-DA NINJA ACADEMY

__________​
Ren exhaled, putting down the piece of chalk, thankful that the class seemed to be relatively behaved now. The girl, Shurui, walked over to him, whispering a faint thank you to him, to which he replied with a silent nod of acknowledgement. He turned around to face the class, glancing briefly at the two students he'd just interacted with: the hot shot and the loud one. _"Tadao is the one who was about to use some sort of jutsu on me, apparently due to anger issues, and gum chewer seems to just be a harmless attention whore. Some of them seem to have promise, but..."_ He gave a quiet sigh. _"As a whole, they seem disappointing compared to what I expected."_

He opened his mouth to speak, but Akira spoke first, finally turning her attention away from her mirror and make up and towards Ren and Shurui. "So if you're, like, both genin... which one of you two is stronger?" She asked, a small shine of mischievous glow lighting in her eyes as she spoke—a clear sign that she was up to something. From what Ren observed, none of these kids seemed particularly... stealthy or subtle, as one might expect of a shinobi. 

_"This girl... is she just trying to provoke us into fighting?"_ He stared, then decidedly looked at Shurui for her reaction. It should have been obvious that he was the superior shinobi, but he was curious to see his partner's reaction and how she'd deal with this.


----------



## Kei (Apr 21, 2014)

_[The Young Viper; Zyana]
[The Gunsmith; Part Three]​_Katy was the one that came in and made sure that one gun in particular was. She cleaned it and took it apart, and then she calculated the loading time and wrote it down on a piece of paper. Zyana wasn’t allowed to touch that gun in particular, Emiya had called it special and that it was very rare, so something of that nature Zyana instantly got the sign that she wasn’t supposed to touch it. She was allowed to clean and help fix the rest of the guns, but not that one. The one that looked older than the rest, which had obvious wear and tear damage. 

“Alright that is done,” She said placing the gun and then laying her head on the table before looking at her, “do we have anything to drink in here?” 

“Water if you want…We just got back…” Zyana answered unsure in herself if she was supposed to tell this woman that they were on a mission, but if she was fixing one of his guns then that meant she knew about their job.

Katy leaned back in the chair and stretched, “Water is boring! Boring water!! I want something to drink! Of course that old man wouldn’t have anything like that here.”

Zyana didn’t know what to say or do. She hasn’t been around people like this, so somewhere in her heart she was nervous?  She had been the proper student of Emiya for the past couple of months. She didn’t talk unless confirming things about the mission or talking about the mission. When she did talk it was a proper speech compared to the one she used when she wasn’t alone at home with Emiya. Even then it was pretty apparent to anyone that looked at her. She didn’t know what it meant to be her age anymore. 

“So are you his student? He talked about you a lot over the phone.” She said finally breaking the silence between them, “I was surprised when I walked in and saw a little girl.”

“Please forgive me for not reaching your expectations.” Zyana responded, “But yes, I am his student…I been his student for going on six months now.”

“That tone of voice! Ha so respectful! You had to be his student!”

She really didn’t know what to say next. Zyana racked her head around it, what do people say to those types of things? Were they a compliment or a backhand? Zyana learned to completely ignore either of those and just do her job. So slowly her way of picking out a compliment or a backhand was slowly decomposing over time. When Emiya called her out on something good, it was usually followed by something bad she did. 

“Thank you…for the compliment?” Zyana said before looking at the gun, “If you don’t mind me asking why did Emiya have to call you to fix that gun?”

Katy picked up the gun and waved it around, “Oh this baby? This baby is special, you see, it takes very special bullets and have a special design.” 

“He didn’t tell you about it?”

Zyana shook her head simply. It wasn’t like he refused to answer her if she ever asked. It’s that she didn’t ever ask. 

“This is special in the way by destroying the opponent chakra system.” She said, “One bullet and bam it’s gone…Though it depends on how much chakra the owner the carries before I make the bullets.”

Zyana stood straight up, “Are you serious!? A bullet could do that, just by infusing chakra?!” She couldn’t really process how it was possible, could she do it herself just by simply focusing her chakra into the gun. 

“Well I’ll be here for a while, if you want one, just asked Emiya when he returns and I can make a custom gun and bullets for you okay.” She smiled as if there was no problem at all, “I’ll give you a cute girl discount too, 5 percent off!”

“That doesn’t seem like much…”

“Oi, I can make you pay full price for my service!”


----------



## Kei (Apr 21, 2014)

_[The Dedicated Shrine Maiden of The Sea; Kei Sili]
[Introduction Arc; Part Four]_​
As prayer began Kei began with the basics, emptying her mind and opening up her spirit for Susano to hear her prayers. The first thing to do is thank the great god for listening to her prayer before anything else and then move on to the next stage. Kei first prayed for the safety of Fuzenkagure, her home, and then she prayed for the land around it, the sea, and the air to be pure. For the safety of all lives around them, the safety of traveling sailors, and then finally she asked a prayer for her sister. Opening her eyes, she saw Miki deep within meditation, if Kei was selfless than her sister was more so.

Miki was a saint compared to Kei or to be accurate Miki was everything that Kei didn?t want to be. Maybe that?s why she loved her sister to death. Miki held the responsibility of being the older sibling, which meant being the next to run the shrine whether she wanted to or not, it also meant that she was going to go through all the teachings to communicate to the great God Susano. However it did not end there, Miki life was cursed to become the vessel of the great God. 

To explain it properly, it?s like a summoning but instead of the summoning having a body of its own. It would reside in the body of the person who summoned them. It was something that wrecks the mind and body of the user. Not only because they were housing a god, but because the simple fact of all the responsibility.   It was a rare chance to be blessed with that responsibility, it only happened every 500 years, and now that time has come where her sister was going to be it. 

Kei looked at the statue that had the angriest of faces, this was the god that they served, and the god she will soon meet. She only hoped that Miki would be strong and as her protector, Kei would do her best to make sure everything goes smoothly. Though Kei didn?t once think to herself that she wanted her sister?s job. 

?Kei?? Miki voice was barely a whisper, almost as if she didn?t want her sister to hear, but Kei faced her sister, ?Do you think?I can do it??

Kei nodded her head, ?Of course! You are strong Miki! And you are smart! And you are kind and all that other good stuff!? 

Miki let out a small chuckle, ?Thanks Kei?I needed to hear that??

?And if anything gets too rough for you then I?ll work harder to make it easier for you! I?ll take it upon myself to do the chores and I?ll learn the barrier jutsu! I?ll wake up early in the morning and bless the shrine if need be.?

Miki smiled at her sister so hard, that Kei felt like she said something bad, but there nothing she could do. Miki was too far away from Kei to touch, so the best thing she could do is to support her sister. If that meant she had to double her chores then so be it! She will support her sister with all her might!

?Kei?Since we are done with chores, I?m going to take a nap, how about you go out and have some fun. And while you at it, pick up some rock candy please.? Miki said clasping her hands together,  ?I can?t help but want to have something sweet tonight for dinner.?

?Strawberry or lemon flavored??

?Both!?

?That?s my sister!?


----------



## Bringer (Apr 21, 2014)

*Shurui Yamanaka*

Shurui was losing it, sure she wished to please others and valued how others saw her, but never was she this shy. When talking to the principal she was practically losing it, and then she couldn't even get the class under control on her own. She had to get a grip. There was a girl inside of her struggling, begging to break through that shell, which today for some reason was more tighter than usual. Why was she so on edge, was it due to the fact she's never really been this far away from home?

Suddenly Akemi asked a question, she wanted to know who was stronger between the two genin. It was obvious to Shurui what this was, she was trying to bait them into fighting. However perhaps she could use this to her favor. In truth Shurui was no more superficial than that girl, the only difference is the girl takes pride in how others perceive her physically while Shurui takes pride in how others see her mentally. As of right now, the only thing she proved was she was a useless coward.

There was a moment of silence. "W-Well." She hesitated, was she really going to go through with this. "I believe that the two of us sparring would be a good educational experience for the children, so I challenge you... I-If it's okay with you of course." Yep... She was going through with this. 

"I can't believe that actually worked Akemi!" Akira roared.

Kameko added. "This oughta be good. Girl vs Boy, this will prove which gender is better."

Shuichi turned to Kameko. "Psh Ren is obviously going to take it." However this comment interested Suzumo.

"Oh really Shuichi, is that why I always beat you despite being a "girl." The only taking involved is going to be Shurui taking Ren to the ground." She crossed her arms.

Sho chimed in. "I'm with the girls on this, I'd like to see that smug grin of his get knocked off his face."

"Genetically speaking guys are stronger than girls. It's in their nature to lose." Tadao spoke with a straight face. This caused a huge reaction from Yasu.

"That's bullshit and you know it!" She howled at Tadao. Finally the last student contributed to the conversation. 

Fortunately for the "guest speakers" it was the mature one. "I don't mean to interrupt, but if the two of you decide to fight you should take it outside."


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Apr 21, 2014)

*Ren Houki*
KOUDO-DA NINJA ACADEMY

__________​
The practice area took a few minutes to get to, leading through another set of corridors and staircases, and then back outside. The designated area for the spar to take place was similar to the one that was back in Konoha's academy, but was noticeably better taken care of, encircled by an area of grass and flowers. Ren didn't see the practicality in this; if someone used an explosive technique, then wouldn't the greenery just be set on fire?

Meanwhile, the students took to their places, sat down in a group together a distance away from where the two genins would be fighting, their hushed mutterings and bets drowned out by the sound of the wind. "Alright, Shurui-san. Since we're having a spar in front of the class, I think it'd be best if we displayed some practical skills outside of what they might usually see in a kumite. So, we should demonstrate a mixture of ninjutsu, taijutsu and genjutsu." He took out two kunai, tossing one a few metres behind where the Yamanaka stood, and one an equal distance behind his person, lining his with ninja wire.

"The first person to get shoved behind one of the kunai, or to surrender, is the victor." He explained, then turned to where the class was sat. "Any questions?"


----------



## Olivia (Apr 21, 2014)

*Kirisaki Shinkō
Bad to the Bone III
*
Rosuto and Sunagakure as a whole seemed fairly peaceful. I chuckled when he blatantly said it was hot, mainly because if I were to ever visit Sunagakure, I would expect it to be hot instead of the fair weather we have in Konohagakure. But he went on to talk about the slight weather changes, and that it even snowed there! I would have never expected that, some sort of major weather abnormality must have occured for that to happen in the dry deserts of Suna!

The rest made the village seem absolutly peaceful. I remember I read that there was a time when Konohagakure and Sunagakure got along the best among most countries, but due to this rift between Black and White, which was sort of sad. I personally wanted the villages to all be in peace because nothing good could come out of this conflict, but obviously there was nothing I could do.

Then Rosuto asked me about the church, and what kind of church was it. I pondered for a moment, trying to decide what words would be best to describe it. It didn't seem like he was offended that I had a religion, so that probably meant he didn't believe strongly in one, or at least didn't let his bias show. Not only that, it seemed he was legitamitly curious, so I enlightened him.

"I belong to the church known as Kibō. We don't mind other religions much, and we don't like converting others to our religion. It also isn't solely about devoting your life for the greater good or anything like that. The majority of people want answers in life, so our goal is to get those answers for not only them, but for our selves."

That was the best way I could put it. A religion based on knowledge, yeah, that had to be the best way to put it. The knowledge of our existence was the reason why I decided to join, so I can truly learn if life was worth living. Unfortunately there had been nothing pointing in that direction so far, but everything I've done recently has made living less than just a struggle to survive for no pointless reason. I've actually had fun. 

But I didn't let those thoughts escape to the surface. I looked around and wondered what else I could say about it. Despite being an official nun of the church, I seemingly broke many rules, and have been punished multiple times. Of course I did that knowing that by the time I die those punishments and patronizing would mean absolute zero, as my existance would be wiped from the plains of this earth. 

But the more I thought, the more I could only think about my recent experiences. When I started opening up to people, allowing bonds to be formed, and to actually have fun. My first mission was terrible because we were all straight faced and pushed on individually, but even my time with Edie and Suzume had been enjoyable. In the end I even became a positive acquaintance with Edie. 

But I continued to debate in my head. Why? Why did I enjoy those times? One by one everything will disappear from this world, that's just how things work. If I build bonds, one day they will all tear apart, and I will feel miserable inside. I wanted to avoid that, so why am I making them? I decided not to dwindle on the thought, I had to keep an appearance for Rosuto.

"Hey if you don't mind me asking...we're from different 'factions'. I'm sure you don't really care about that kind of polotics, but I know it's probably an underlying emotion thinking of each other as from the 'other side', so to speak. So I'll share something extremely personal, something that I haven't told anyone, so that way we can trust each other as team mates. Of course I expect the same back. I'll go first."

I pondered for a moment. What kind of secret did I have that was like that? I threw the deal out there but I had no intention of a follow up originally. I sat for about five seconds until that embarrassing moment came rushing to my mind. My face flushed pink as I truly wondered if I could say it out loud. I decided to had to, I already said I would tell him something. My body started to tremble, and my feet stopped in their place, before I took a deep breath.

*"MY FIRST KISS WAS WITH EDIE NAKANO!"*

I covered my mouth and stopped myself from saying any more. Luckily, this guy being from Sunagakure, probably had no idea who this Edie Nakano person I was talking about had been. So even if he figured she was a girl by her name, he probably wouldn't know her by appearance. My hands stayed cupped at my mouth as I looked at him with anticipation, as the pink lay flashing in my cheeks. 


​


----------



## Bringer (Apr 21, 2014)

*Shurui Yamanaka*

The entire class was eager for this, so Ren asking them if they had any questions just irritated them. Some of the students yelled get on with it, oh how they craved for the action. They just wanted the battle of the sexes to begin already. Shurui was anxious to say the least, however a kindle of determination burned inside of her. 

Sure she came not expecting any violence, but she had to prove herself. The Yamanaka didn't want the class and Ren to look down on her. There was also some conflict, she could never imagine hurting somebody intentionally... She would have to win this without violence. It already seemed as if it was time to begin. After all Ren had already explained the rules, and asked for questions.

"Ren, I-I'd like to apologize in advance if any injuries befall you." Shurui stated sincerely. Sure somebody over confident and conceited could say those exact same words, but the body language and tone would be completely different. She wasn't be conceited, she wasn't overestimating herself, she genuinely meant it. 

Time for the battle to begin. "May the best ninja win." Immediately Shurui made a flurry of hand seals. "The first move is yours." But in truth, Shurui had already made the first move.


----------



## Chronos (Apr 21, 2014)

*Ivery, Rosuto l Genin l Road to Iwa*

Upon  hearing her answer he seemed to have formed his own thought over her religion. Much to his surprise it was more or less something along the lines of finding inner peace through the knowledge gained. Their intention were just and their ideal were more of less equal to the morals that most human being shared. A laughed escaped him as he nodded at her response. Rosuto himself didn't have any strong beliefs in a deity, or maybe he was never exposed to such? He didn't quite remember his past before the incident, everything was a blur and he can't even make out if the boy that walks these streets is the same boy after the incident. Damn it, he hated how everything in his mind eventually boiled to that misfortune event.

His attention was grabbed once more.

"Huh?"

She began to suggest that they break the ice apparently. And the merit to do was through something that didn't quite made much sense to him. Couldn't they just simply talk until they felt comfortable with each other? But maybe she was just trying to be friends with him. Something that he didn't quite wanted by at least he gave her the benefit of the chance. She suggested the tell something extremely private to each other so that their trust can break through the fissure formed by the factions. Maybe she picked up on his worry about she finding out? He and Konoha didn't quite have a bad reputation that he knew of, but he was afraid of what the might do to Suna if they were to ever find out that he held the Sharingan. How could he ever explain something? Someone just forced it one me? That wouldn't be believable. Not at all, but he couldn't even tell about that, not at this point.

What else did he have under his sleeves? He killed a rouge that killed his mother. Yes, another wound he dared not tread. Reminded him of a past, bleak and vigorous with insanity. A resolution so dark that it caused his chills, a moment where the mind felt toxic, eluded in an ecstasy of shrouded madness veiling his every sense of reason. None could help witness the boy struggle through a fight he wasn't meant to win. Maybe God did bother to help him that day. Maybe, but what circumstances lead to the death of her mother...? She was simply a woman whom had no husband. A man he never knew of and never question about it either. It was a simple unfortunate event he would rather not relieve. But soon after, it came to his ears...

*"MY FIRST KISS WAS WITH EDIE NAKANO!"*​
"YOU WHAT!?!?"

How come that girl continued to haunt him where ever he went! Wait wasn't she a nun!? What the fuck!? Why was she doing kissing a woman! On top of that that girl of all people. His hand groped his head as his mind could process the thought in an inevitable attempt to hold down his building sentiments of emotions he didn't quite understand. 

"H-H-H-How come out of all people you have to m-m-met HER! That over-sized mounting bag of chest fat! Wait... YOU KISSED HER!? What kind of event would cause you two to KISS!? Do your Gods have the hots for each other!? What the hell!? AND WHY NAKANO!?"


----------



## Laix (Apr 21, 2014)

_Ryoko Hyūga _
MISSION ARC I
_Assassination

__to maintain perfection;_
HYŪGA RESIDENCE

Ryoko Hyūga is that girl you've heard of but never met. She's not a celebrity but she's not a nobody. A star in her school and the sparkle in her father's eye, maintaining the perfection she's been blessed with is something she's always strived to do. Often compared to Edie Nakano, her arch rival, the girls both seek perfection but in very different ways.

On the one hand, Edie wants to be the perfect human - she wants the looks, she wants the attention, she wants the guys to line up to talk to her and the girls to dye their hair blonde in a desperate attempt to emulate her perfection.

Ryoko on the other hand doesn't care about any of that. Looks, boys, girls, sex, gossip, all that trash is just an example of materialism and vanity. Having grown up the only daughter and heiress to the main branch of the Hyūga Clan, she's had an iron-clad will to fight instilled in her from a young age. People have constantly called her the princess, the prodigy, the perfection and she feels she has to live up to that name. There's nothing worse than a disappointment.  

That's exactly why as soon as she finishes her classes for the day at the prestigious Haruno Sakura Medical Academy, she spends an hour training at home and an hour studying her textbooks on rare diseases and new forms of treatment. Although not a qualified doctor just yet, Ryoko trains and practices like one. She has to stay a step ahead in the game, one level above the best. 

It's what helps her sleep at night.

_*KNOCK KNOCK*_

The knuckles tapping gently against her bedroom door made the girl jump up in surprise from being buried in the _Wonders of Medical Herbs_. Ryoko spun on her swivel chair to face her guest; her mother, carrying a tray of green tea. She was doing what she does every evening, going around the houses of the Hyūga Clan delivering fresh beverages.

"I didn't just come to bring you tea Ryoko," She revealed, handing her only daughter a steaming cup of scented energy. Her child sipped on the tea with such grace and elegance; just these little things she did made her more and more proud as a mother. 

"What is it mother?"

"A mission came for you. They requested you specifically to lead as a Chūnin!" Her mother handed her the mission slip with excitement before giving a little wave to Ryoko, shutting the bedroom door behind her. 

Taking advantage of her solidarity, she opened up the folded paper and began reading the briefing. It looked like it was going to be an interesting one.

*RANK:* B
*CLIENT:* Natsu Nakano
*DESCRIPTION:* Mr Kongou, a shady businessman from the Black is a nuisance not just to me, but to both the Black and White. He has a friend who helps him secure most of his deals with the corruption in government, and with him gone it could help make both sides just a little bit better. Her name is Ana Kao and she works in Fuzen at the government offices. There will be guards everywhere, so be stealthy. Unfortunately, the Council informs me there is a current shortage of available Jonin and Chunin for this mission, so they have given me permission to allow a single Chunin to lead two, very skilled Genin on this task. Complete it and you'll be rewarded handsomely.

*ASSIGNED SHINOBI:* Ryoko Hyūga [WHITE] [LEADER] , KIRISAKI SHINKŌ [WHITE], SETSUKO AMAYA [FUZENGAKURE]

*MEETING POINT:* TOMMOROW, BORDER, 12PM​

So, she was going to be leading an assassination of a corrupt businesswoman along with a shinobi from the white and black. Ryoko assumed they got a black shinobi on to make them seem less suspicious when crossing borders, while the white shinobi she vaguely recognised as the girl from that time at the Academy with Edie and the Witches. From her experience, the girl was decent in battle so Ryoko had no doubts of her abilities. Strangely, there was no shinobi files included with the mission briefing - _(Typical...)_ Ryoko thought with an unsurprised frown. _(Black don't want the White to know about their shinobi and vice versa... But they're fine in taking down a common enemy. Better than nothing I suppose...)_

- - -​
After just an hour or so of traveling at high speed, Ryoko made it to the meeting point where she sat down on a bench near the customs office, waiting patiently for her teammates. While she never received any description of the Black shinobi, they most certainly did as she was going to be their leader for this mission. She could only hope there was no Black version of Edie Nakano involved on this mission. 

The last thing she needed was an idiot to save.
​ ​


----------



## Chronos (Apr 21, 2014)

*Setsuko Amaya l Genin l Border*

Miss Setsuko has always been considered among the best swords of her caliber. Upon pacing through the streets of Fuzen ground she found herself bored with looming desire for excitement. Her long lavished crimson hair swayed with a delicate flair, eyes of pigmented sapphire jade, dressed under the clothing of the guild her father was formerly a part of, the crossed embellished her garments that were also a shade crimson. Tied around her waist was her blade and trusty at that, with this she was considered to be at par with Shinobi, not because of the blade itself but due to her magnificent ability at handling it. It wasn't long before she reached the mission counter and she offered herself to do a mission, upon searching the relevant files there was one that stood out above the rest. One that allowed her to mingle with people of a second faction, the faction of White.

Before she was assigned to it, she stopped the man who was searching the files and ushered him to give him that mission. He struggled at first, but after a bit he managed to sign her name upon the slit of paper. Soon grasping it on her hand she dashed to the out of the building and held the paper on her hand, her name ans signature upon the piece of paper that was otherwise irrelevant to her. 

"Right, he name is Ryoko."  

The meeting point was to be tomorrow around midday, so she needed to prepare for the upcoming mission. 

---​
Morning stroke and she quickly dressed and did her morning routine before heading out. The train would leave early to her destination, so there would be some waiting involved, but in reality Setsuko was just slightly excited about the entirety of the situation. Upon boarding, the estimated time of arrival to the destination was around an hour. She sighed exposing her slight displeasure over the thought.

"I just arrived at Fuzen, I didn't know it would last that long." 

While the trains wheels howled, and the train began to move, the hour seemed to fly by as she spectated the beauty of the Land of Black. She has heard of it being rather scary and probably a tad bleak but for from it, it was a pretty nice area. Upon reaching her destination, she gripped the hilt of her blade as she tried to remember her leader appearance. Looking at the distance there were several Shinobi that fitted their description, however there was abundant trait that was prevalent on her. She was Hyuuga, meaning that she had eyes as clear like pearls. 

She noted that only a single person fit that description and she walked over towards her.

"Hello. My name is Setsuko Amaya, are you perhaps Ryoko Hyuuga?"


----------



## Kei (Apr 21, 2014)

_[The Small Flame Of Fuzen; Kyo Minami]
[Introduction Arc; Part Four]_​

His mother took a deep breath before releasing it. They weren?t sad that the guy died, it never worked that way. Outsiders from the family didn?t really get the same treatment, no matter how long they?ve been a part of the family. Kyo knew and he understood that the message wasn?t of grief but it was a simple warning. Like a dark cloud hanging over the distances that threatened something the clan desperately tried to protect.

?I will send a letter and then go to her aid?? His mother said before turning to Kyo, ?That means you?ll be in charge while I?m gone.?

?Yes it is a good time for the boy to get some leadership skills before becoming head himself, and while you are gone Kyo could do simple things to get some experience under his belt. The elders will guide him every step of the way, and you shouldn?t be gone for that long.? His grandmother stated as if it was a matter of fact and not an opinion.

His mother looked at him as if wanting some type of objection. Although they both knew no matter which way he responded it will be a lose-lose situation. If he clearly voiced what he wanted to do, which was not doing the work, not only would he be harassed by his grandmother and his mom into doing it. The other elders would get on it until the day his mother left and force him to do it. If he said yes, he would do it and lose all the personal time to himself.

?Will you Kyo?? His mother asked as if she didn?t know his answer.

Kyo brushed his hair back before slightly bowing in confirmation, ?I will try my best, there is no need to worry about it mother.? He answered in his most respectful tone.

His grandmother laughed, ?Oh! That?s a good boy, filled with respect and understanding of the position of head!? She laughed hard, ?Good, but it will days before we actually leave to see your aunt, so until then how about you enjoy your free time??

?Yes grandmother is right Kyo, how about you go out and have some fun?? His mother nodded in agreement, ?Go out and do something fun!?

?Boys should have their fun before their bones turn brittle like mines!?

Kyo smiled, ?Then I?ll go now??

He waved goodbye to his mother and grandmother. Have fun, they said, enjoy life, they said, but what they were actually saying is do some fun things before having to become clan head. Kyo took a deep breath as he finally pushed back the fallen piece of hair. This worked heavily in his favor though, the old farts wouldn?t question his leadership skills if he did good, however, if he did bad they would give him the benefit of the doubt that he tried.

Basically he could half ass it until his mother came back, and it would still work in his favor.

Kyo smiled and waved at the elders as he passed them by.  He would just have to release a little bit of steam before returning back home and Fuzenkagure was filled with people looking for a good fight. The place was filled with the brim with people that itch for a good fight. Fuzenkague was his home and he loved it dearly despite the things he thinks about it, but if one thing is true. If someone wants a good fight, they?ll come to Fuzen?


----------



## Chaos Theory (Apr 21, 2014)

*Zansatsu|Genin|Konahagakure*

*[On the Trail of a Maid, Konohagakure]​*​
[The Unwilling Maid IV]​
_-Night, Satoshi's Hotel_

The door that led to Satoshi's rented room swung open allowing his shadow to fall across the darkened surface of the mud colored carpet. With a grunt he steps into the room and is quick to close the door behind him. Over his shoulder his Cloak is slung, in it Doru creaked and squeaked before being discarded to the corner by the door. Looking to the blind coved window Satoshi, still in the guise of Jinta, peers into the darkness that stretched from the heavens to the far horizon. Like most larger Villages Konoha had a night life. But Satoshi wasn't here to indulge fantasies or to gamble. No he was here to abduct a lowly maid of the house Nakano and tomorrow he acted. 

Spinning the receipt for Doru's pick-up he walked over the table he cleared the T.V. from and lay the receipt down which is quickly followed by the tourist map that he picked up when he arrived here. Turning he looks into the mirror that was hung on the far wall. In this darkness he hardly recognized his reflection. Rubbing a hand through his blonde locks he sighed.  "I suppose its time to get ready. There will be hardly any time for sleep if I don't get started soon." he mutters as he pulled his shirt from his body.  "Tomorrow I can't chance a thing. So It'll be Transformation Jutsu all the way." is muttered as he could hardly risk loosing sand in the Nakano home. 

There could be nothing left to suggest Sunagakure in this kidnapping so now a shower was needed to remove all the sand that covered his body completely. Allowing his pants to hit the ground he steps into the bathroom dropping his underwear as he closed the door behind him. With a hiss the hot water is turned on as the boy looked at himself in the mirror. A sour looked crossed his face. All these masks he had to wear. it was quite unbecoming and he longed for a day that he could be himself, but he doubted that society would accept one as he. His thoughts drifted for several moments while he watched his reflection fog over.  "What a Devil your God has made of you" is muttered while a hand moved to wipe the moisture free of his image.

Doing so he leaves dark black streaks across the mirror's sheen as the sand rubbed from the palm of his hand. Looking down to a now open hand he blinks. That was the perfect analogy for life. It was but an illusion that a faint hint of water could wash away. What was underneath that facade? A nothingness that we've all become. Allowing his hand to fall he turns to the shower and pulls the curtain aside and steps into the scalding water. Allowing his head to flush free first he watched as sand mixed with the water and swirled down the drain. Imagery of old movies flashed in his head as an inky blackness washes from his back and sides allowing the bandages underneath to show. 

It seemed so long now, but as he placed a hand on his chest he remembered how it felt when big foot broke a couple of his ribs not three days earlier. He was still numb from that and the ass beating he took from Naoko didn't help at all. Spitting into the drain he sighs before pulling his head into the stream of broken water. The heat stung but it was refreshing as the sand melted away from him. It was as if he was being born anew. Though this revival was to be a sordid affair for the family he was about to steal a beloved from. Reaching for the small complimentary bar of soap than a wash rag he goes about cleaning the rest of the black sand from his body. ~

_-Later_ 

Satoshi had pulled a chair to the dresser he was using as a table. On it he was scribbling all over the brochure he obtained as he outline escape routes he could take if worse came to worse. But at the moment he main way to get away was still the train. Looking over to Doru he chuckled as he knew he was over thinking this thing. But one could never be too careful, especially when you were neck deep in enemy territory and your about to commit a very big crime like kidnapping. Coughing into a clenched fist he turned his attention by to the map. He figured that if a ruckus occurred when he snatched the woman he'd have only the merest of moments to escape the sprawling compound. With a little 'curious' tourist prodding he learned that Mr. Nakano was a very busy man and he was often taking care of business abroad. Famous and the rich rarely had a 'private' life so questions from strangers asking about Konoha and his name coming up was to be expected.

Hell some of the people he talked to brought him and his daughter up. Some people even tried to make a profit off them. Sometime in the most unflattering of ways. The saying was one man's garbage is another man's treasure. Well the same goes for the rich, what they may discard some dig up for to sale. There was this one particular man in an alley that said he had what he called a special 'dance' tape featuring Edie. The double eyebrow bump the man did when he emphasized dance lead Satoshi to believe it was a sex tape.  But having ran into the entitled princess he highly doubted it. In fact from her day book she likely found most men appalling. Save that number 004 fellow that she seemed to swoon on about. 

By the time he finished that thought he too finished detailing several routes from the manor as well extra escape routes that he could take to get himself out of the village, all the he needed now was to finish this mission and get back to Suna. The sooner the better as the longer he stayed here. The more likely it would be that he'd slip up and blow his cover. Leaning back in his chair he balanced the pen he was writing with between his upper lip and nose. Thinking he allows his eyes to float over to the window and for the quickest of instance he believes that he sees a shadow pass over the closed curtains.With a gasp he almost looses his balance in his scramble to get over to it. Pulling the blind forward just a bit he peers into the night. He sees nothing, but that did little to sooth his paranoia. Bringing his hands together he forms the seals for the Transformation Jutsu. Reassuming the facade of Jinta he makes his way to the door. Slowly opening it he peers out. When he sees nothing the door slowly opens further and he steps out into the night's air. It was brisk, but he had to know if he was being spied on. Looking up he walks the length of the walkway. 

Looking for anything that might appear out of place. Everything seemed normal, for that time of night that is as he made his way around the building. The boy wasn't satisfied until he searched the whole of the parameter. Even then he wasn't happy as he trudged back into this apartment. Pulling the blinds as tight as he cold he fastens all the locks and decides to turn in for the night. Allowing the Jutsu to dispel he cuts the lights and closes the map he'd been scribbling on, in his own script just in case. Tucking it and the pay stub for picking Doru up into a folded piece of leather he then slides that between his mattress and box spring before he himself rolling into bed. Glancing back to the window he pulls the covers to his face and rolls toward it. He wanted nothing to surprise him. So he slept as lightly as he could, it was T-Minus four hours and counting. ~~

_-Next Day_

Satoshi sat at his favorite mesh table. He was now in the image of Jinta again. He drank his coffee black and kept the perpetual paper to his face as he watched Edie and Alisa make their way toward the school this time. A grin crossed the boy's face as he orded another stack of pan cakes. 

_-Hours Later, Nakano Manor_

-Ding Dong!-

"One Moment!" 

Alisa annoucned as he made her way to the door.  Upon opening it she is greated with Suzume wide smile. Arm still in a cast it was held in place with a sling.  "Hello Alisa-San, is Nee-San home?! She said I could come and visit anytime I wanted!!" the girl said with all the hyper activity that Alisa came to know the young girl had from the day before's visit with her. "No, she's at school right now Suzume-Chan, would you like to come in and wait?"

 "Oh I would love that <3" ~


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Apr 21, 2014)

*Ren Houki*
KOUDO-DA NINJA ACADEMY

__________​
Ren frowned slightly. _"The first move is mine? But she's already made hand seals. I don't feel any build up of chakra, or see anything, so does that mean she's used genjutsu? My resistance against illusions is pretty bad, so I'll have to be careful here..."_ His own hands fell upon a series of seals, as an invisible aura of chakra expanded on the kunai he stuck behind him and on the one behind Shurui. The Houki didn't use them yet, though. Instead, he lifted off the ground with a half-power body flicker to: one, distract the girl from the true meaning of the hand seals; two, to pressure her with speed and three, to hide his true speed until he actually needed it. There was no need to reveal all his cards yet.

"The first and most basic of shinobi arts is taijutsu." Ren's voice came, his body nothing but a blur of pale blue and black as he moved at almost untraceable speeds. He may have only been moving at half the speed he was capable of using at maximum power, but Ren was pretty confident that that was enough to overwhelm his opponent. Closing the distance between himself and the Yamanaka instantly, he threw a single high kick towards her face. "The ability to fight in close quarters combat. One of the most important aspects of taijutsu is the speed of your blow, and how well you aim it. Even if you're not too strong, a well placed kick can do just as much damage as a poorly executed strike from someone strong."


----------



## Bringer (Apr 21, 2014)

*Shurui Yamanaka*

Everything worked just how she planned. The Yamanaka prepared her genjutsu, and then told Ren the first move was his. She had more advantages than that though. Due to the girl's mannerisms she unintentionally allows other to underestimate her. In truth Shurui is a very capable shinobi, and although she was intelligent and great at genjutsu, her real strength was her speed. Although Ren was faster, the gap wasn't too great for her to follow.

_"A fast shinobi, and from his earlier display with the chalk it would seem his accuracy is top notch. Other than that I'm unaware of what else he may have up his sleeve."_ Suddenly the boy spoke, he mentioned the art of taijutsu. It would appear as he thought nothing of Shurui's previous hand seals, because as of right now she had him where she wanted him. As he came forward with a kick, he hit nothing but an illusion.

Shurui dispersed into a bunch of flower petals, and those petals began to fly around wildly in a attempt to distract the Houki boy. However in reality it appeared as if he had struck the air with a kick. _"Now's my chance!"_ Not only would Ren be distracted by the genjutsu, but he'd also have to recover from the speedy high kick he had just preformed. With the odds on her side she prepared a unique hand seal. _"Mind Body Switch Technique!"_


----------



## Kei (Apr 21, 2014)

[The Young Viper; Zyana]
[The Gunsmith Arc; Part Five]

?I?m home??

?Welcome home, Kiritsugu.?

?Oh isn?t that cute! She even says welcome home!?

Emiya closed the door behind him and sighed. He saw his student sitting down on the couch and Katy leaning in his chair. This wasn?t what he wanted to come home to, but Katy just smiled and waved at him. Zyana looked up at her teacher, to the untrained eye Emiya always looked tired or fed up with the world, but it was the simple twitch in his eye that showed that he wasn?t ready for this.  The slight twitch was enough to make her happy, so she wasn?t the only one that was caught off guard by this woman?s disposition.

?Hello Katy.? Emiya said blandly, ?Have you finished the job I gave you??

Katy pouted, ?Of course, I know how Emiya Kiritsugu wants his things, done in a timely fashion and the way he wants it. You think after 20 years, you would give me the benefit of the doubt.?

Emiya looked at her for a moment and she only smiled, ??..? 

?So horrible Emiya, you hurt my feelings!? She said standing up and crossing her arms, if Zyana was to classify this woman it would be on the same level as a child. The way she carried herself didn?t scream hired hand, but Emiya worked with her.  That she must be talented enough so that he can call on her for help and things of that nature. However, Zyana tried to refine from judging too harshly based on appearance, it was one of the many rules of working. The weaker they look, the more she will lower her guard against them, and then the more chances they will have in killing her.

?Yeah thinking about it, cutie didn?t you have something you wanted to ask Emiya?? Katy smiled as she looked at Zyana way. 

That took her completely off guard. Was she talking about her asking Emiya about getting her the same type of gun? She was going to do that once Katy left because if she was going to be rejected then she?ll be rejected with no one around. Though now with Emiya looking down at her, she had to asked the question and not only that the rejection that might come with it.

?Zyana?You had a question for me?? Emiya asked his tone felt like it was wrapping her spine in an ice cold blanket.

Zyana looked down, ?Um?Yes?I did!? she stuttered over her own words a bit.

?Look at her! She?s so cute! She stutters! And here I thought she was a copy of you!? Katy laughed as she gripped her stomach. 

Zyana face flushed with embarrassment! This person was truthfully someone she couldn?t deal with. Her personality was just too much! 

??.I?? Zyana tried to get out, ??I would like the same gun as you??

She put her face in her hand as she finished that sentence.  That took way more out of her than she thought it did. As if someone had took all her breath out of her in that one sentence and then just left her there. 

?No, that gun is too advance for you.? Emiya clearly said as he went over to the gun and picked it up, and Zyana looked straight up at him and frowned a bit. He trained her in gun usage, and so what if the simple fact that one gun use a different type of bullet! 

?I would politely say that you are wrong!? Zyana spoke up, ?You trained me in gun usage, and I know how to use most of them. That looks no different than a regular handgun that I am more than capable of using it!?

?What did I say Zyana?? Emiya turned to her and she felt like she was being looked down upon by a mountain, ?I said no, if you have a problem with my judgment you can walk out and nothing will change my decision. This gun is too advance for you---?

?Train me in it then!?

?I said no. Do you understand??

Zyana bit the inside of her cheek. After six months their relationship didn?t change much. Only difference now was that he could look at her naked and she could follow orders more. They weren?t really partners. She was still being looked down upon and not as if she could stand beside him. Zyana finally looked away from her teacher.

??I understand?? She said

?Will you ask me again now knowing my answer??

?No??


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Apr 21, 2014)

*Ren Houki*
KOUDO-DA NINJA ACADEMY

__________​
As Ren's kick made it's way towards it's target, instead of impacting upon Shurui's face, it instead sliced clean through the air, his opponent's body dispersing into a flurry of flower petals. _"Genjutsu, I knew it. That means she'll likely be coming from around to attack me while I'm under the effects of her illusion..."_ He smirked a little. He'd already guessed she had used a genjutsu, and had already set up precautions against it. The girl thought she had been one step ahead, but letting Ren see those hand seals was a huge mistake?he was the one who was ahead of the game. With a light twitch of the finger, the kunai Ren had planted behind him first levitated in the air, then shot towards him, angled so that it would nick his face. The shinobi winced in pain, and then the petals disappeared, Shurui's illusion shattering. 

While his opponent's attention was momentarily caught by Ren's jutsu, he quickly made his move. Dropping one foot onto the ground, he quickly body flickered to the side before the jutsu could activate itself, gazing at the girl, who had actually been located behind where he had flung his kick. "From the moment you used those hand seals, I knew you'd started a genjutsu to lure me into a trap. So, to break myself out of it, I covered the kunai behind me with chakra so that I could freely manipulate it and scratch me when I was sure I got caught. The charge early on was just to trick you." He explained.


----------



## Bringer (Apr 21, 2014)

*Shurui Yamanaka*

Shurui was wrong, she thought everything was going according to plan, but in reality Ren had proven he remained a step ahead of her. He preformed a technique to move a kunai from a distance which caused the Yamanaka to cancel the technique she was about to preform. Now the two stood face to face as he explained how he knew her plan from the beginning. 

The Kunoichi felt bad that Ren had a cut on his face, she never wanted harm to come his way, she had just wanted to use the mind body switch technique to get him to forfeit the spar, so she could be victorious. She agreed to this match so that the students and Ren wouldn't look down on her. To think that she would go to such lengths for strangers. 

"I-I apologize for underestimating you." She uttered. "I apologize for that scratch on your cheek." Shurui once again apologized. At this point she even questioned if it was genuine, despite the fact it sounded the part. While it was true she really did feel bad for the harm that had befallen the boy, an apology wouldn't change anything. This had been told to her time and time again, and yet even now she continues to apologies for things that don't need apologies.

"A-And lastly..." She paused and then continued."I apologize for everything that happens next." And just like that the battle resumed. Shurui immediately reached for a smoke bomb and slammed it in the space that separated both Ren and her, and the two were swallowed by the smoke.

Performing another flurry of hand seals and then pulling out a kunai with a paper bomb attached to it, the girl performed the false place technique to make the tagged kunai appear as an ordinary rock. After doing this the girl ran out of the smoke and waited, her eyes alert for any tricks. Upon seeing Ren she'd throw the rock at him which was really a kunai with a paper bomb. From what she observed thus far the Houki boy wasn't one to waste movements, so he'd most likely try to easily catch the rock. However on the off chance he does try to avoid it, she'd simply make it detonate midair so the shock wave of the paper bomb would get the boy.


----------



## Olivia (Apr 21, 2014)

*Kirisaki Shinkō
Bad to the Bone IV
*
I looked more flustered than I had been in my head, which was saying a lot, but I knew I had to keep my cool. It was obviously something very humiliating, but also something personal that I didn't want really anyone to know - so as proof my trust I decided to share it. But my shock came from when he _did_ know who it was. 

"YOU WHAT!?!?"

 He screamed at me, almost as if he were in some form of disbelief. I wondered what his reaction would be, but I didn't nearly expect something like this. He seemed to be reacting on impulse through pained memories and hatred, and I couldn't connect the dots as to why until he continued.

He questioned as to how I could have met the girl, and how I ended up kissing her of all people. The real question on my mind had been how he had met the blonde, but that was a question I saved for later. I continued to listen as he asked why would we even kiss, and why her specifically. I laughed a little, seeing that he actually had run into Edie in the past.

Granted I originally thought it would be better if he didn't know who that women was, the more that I thought about it, the better it was that he did know. That way he knew I wasn't making some random person up or lying, but regardless it was still embarrassed to have him know specifically who I kissed. I spoke up as soon as he calmed down, clarifying the subject.

"As you can probably imagine, Edie makes a lot of enemies rather easily, which one of them had been me originally. We, by some unfortunate circumstances, had to work together to overcome a worse obstacle than her. Unfortunately we couldn't do it alone, and the only help had been one of her countless enemies. She only promised to help if I were to kiss Edie, as that would be publically embarrassing for Edie. That just so happened to be my first kiss though..."

I stopped on that thought. It was really depressing now that I thought about it. To think of all the people I could have used it on [granted I don't really think about that kind of thing] and for it to have landed on Edie of all people. It made me slightly shiver, but the past was the past. I looked at the Rosuto again, completing my statement:

"Well, we met because we live in the same village. Of course our first meeting was...ghastly, we managed to cooperate together. Besides, I should be asking you how you met Edie - as you two aren't from the same village!"

After that statement I wondered to myself again - why was I being so carefree with this guy? We had a mission to do: we had to pick up dead bodies and dispose of them through our team leader. But a part of me was having fun through this conversation, so I didn't bother to stop it.

"Now, since I've told you something personal about me, it's now your turn!" ​


----------



## Sumon (Apr 21, 2014)

*Shinomori Aoshi, Land of Rivers*
_Arc: The Hunt
Part 12: The mysterious scroll; Back in the past V_

*Still flashback:*
“We’re free!”, “Hell yeah!”, “That asshole got what he deserved!”, “Run, run!”, “Let’s fuck this place up!”, “I’d whip that son of a bitch to death if he hadn’t burnt!”  – were just a few quotes that were spoken on the prisoners’ attempt to escape. They ran overjoyed with Gin upfront. Passing unlocked gates that separated factory area from the rest of the basement, that’s how confident the warden was of his dominance inside this building – not even locking the gates behind him. The runners soon got up stairs and found themselves in the castle’s lobby while fire kept spreading out from the factory at slow speed.  

The lobby was the place where the children started separating. Two ran out through the front door outside immediately, unable to wait any longer for the fresh air of freedom. Three searched through the first floor for who the hell knew what, to vandalize probably. While Aoshi, Gin and another kid that no one knew his name dashed upstairs to the second floor, in looks for valuable stuff that could be sold later on. It was a huge castle after all, there had to be fancy stuff.

The 3 ‘treasure hunters’ entered the warden’s office, where all furniture was made of dark colored oak with leather couches and stuff. There were various documents on a table and a photo of his passed daughter. Gin looked at the photo, recalling the sweet skin of hers. There were also a few paintings hanging on walls. Gin, having stolen goods from houses before, took the photo into his pocket and began looking behind the paintings in hopes of finding a secret safe inside the walls. He smashed one painting onto the ground, did the same with the second one, and ultimately found the secret, small sized safe behind the third painting. Aoshi and the unknown kid, upon seeing Gin’s success, got behind the lucky boy with sparkling eyes out of interest, but they both got shoved aside by the taller and much older Gin. “It’s mine, go away!” He only said and attempted to open the safe alone, turning its handle to all sides without knowing the combination that was necessary for opening it. 

Aoshi and the other kid ran to other rooms in hopes of finding some wall safes themselves, while Gin tried to open his. After 3 minutes of hopeless tries, he lost his patience and started smashing a chair to the wall that the safe was in. That was the last place Aoshi had seen Gin. The other kid’s whereabouts were unknown for Aoshi as well after they two had left the warden’s office in a rush. Aoshi didn’t really care for that kid, so that was no big deal. It was every man for himself as indicated by Gin and his very unfriendly actions. Prisoners, eh.

So now being alone, Aoshi found a bathroom with shiny golden toilet being the main thing there. Gold was worth a lot of yens, so the boy tried to lift it. His bony hands were wrapped around it while he pushed with his feet against the ground, trying to lift the toiled using back muscles. He tried to lift with arm muscles too, but nothing had worked as it weighed a lot and his body was extremely weak. The thing was golden after all, it required a lot of strength to be lifted let alone carry out of the castle. So in the end Aoshi took a big shit on the toilet seat and rushed to another room, still looking for something valuable to steal.  

The next thing Aoshi ran into was a bedroom with a giant king sized bed in the middle, dark red candles everywhere, carpet and curtains creating this cozy atmosphere. There were couple of paintings too. Aoshi destroyed them by throwing at a wall, but found no secret safes in the bedroom. Then his attention went to another white closed door inside the bedroom. He rushed at it, jumping through it and opening that way just to find a dressing closet on the other side... The boy just had no luck looking for fancy stuff. He quickly grabbed a couple of pieces of clothing and changed in a split second from smelly and torn t-shirt and shorts that had stains everywhere to oversized dark red pajamas that still had a smell of freshness in them. Before leaving the bedroom, he took a slight look through a window. The view was amazing. The castle was huge and on a hill, so one could oversee half the Land of Snow from that place. It was snowing as usual outside and didn’t look too warm, but Aoshi would go outside anyway as soon as he was done stealing. Suddenly, he heard some disturbing sound coming from the downstairs and his attention went back to looking for wealth.

Having no luck at the second floor, the boy decided to run even higher. He found round stairs that led into a tower. Without further adieu, he ran those stairs while breathing heavily. His weak body was already giving up on him. It was quite a miracle he hadn’t fainted out of exhaustion yet considering he was continuously working that day for more than 10 hours. 

At the top of the tower there was a small oval room with windows all round. The room was a shrine of sorts, with various kanjis on walls, ornamented carpet and an altar in the very middle made out of stones. The altar’s top was detachable, so Aoshi with all the little strength he had pushed the top off from a few tries, expecting to find mountains of gold inside. What else could be in such place? Nothing of sorts, apparently, as everything the boy had found was a mere light blue scroll with hieroglyphs written all over it in white color and a kanji 氷遁 that stood for Hyōton – Ice Release. The kanji was circled with round mysterious symbol that protected the scroll from being opened, a protective seal in other words. The boy, of course, attempted to open the scroll, but was unable to. Anomaly and nothing more did it seem like at that time. How couldn’t a wrapped paper be unwrapped?

Aoshi put the scroll into his pocket, expecting to at least sell it to some weirdo later in a market, and was ready to go back downstairs. But then he saw a black smoke through one of the windows in tower room. He took a glance at the source of smoke and realized the castle that he was in was actually on fire. The fire that had begun in factory area inside the basement had spread out so much that the whole castle was now in flames. There was no more time for stealing anymore, Aoshi had to get the hell away from that place if he didn’t want to burn alive like the warden. He opened a window in the opposite side of the smoke’s source and jumped from the tall tower room on extremely snowy ground. It was Land of Snow after all and the weather had to make up for the place’s name, so it was snowing there pretty much 24/7, creating huge lairs of snow on the ground. Aoshi falling at high speed landed on his skinny back in the snow that had broke his fall and didn’t kill him. He had jumped so far that he fell just outside the castle’s walls. After a few minutes, he got back on his feet, still a little dazed from the fall with pain all over his body, and ran the hell away from the Kazahana Castle that was now in open flames while it was snowing all over it. He didn’t look back a single time as he was pissed at himself for several reasons. One was the fact that he hadn’t stolen anything, just a piece of paper wrapped around a tube that he couldn’t even open. The other reason was that he, being hungry almost all the time throughout his 2 month stay in the prison, didn’t even think about going to a kitchen to grab something to eat while making a run for freedom. So stupid... 

The following morning Aoshi found the nearest market in Land of Snow and attempted to sell the scroll that he had found in the castle. But no one wanted it. “What good does this do to me if I can’t even open it?” Everyone said. So the boy ultimately lost hope of selling it and was about to simply throw it away. But for reasons Aoshi can’t recall now, he didn’t.

*Present:*
“...so that’s how the scroll has ended up in my possession.” Aoshi finished telling his long story to Misao, while putting his hands palms down in front, just above the very same scroll that he had just told a story about, sending Ice infused chakra through the hands into the scroll, making the scroll unroll in front of both his eyes and Misao’s eyes.

What at first seemed like a worthless peace of shit was actually an extremely valuable document that in reality was worth more than any materialistic thing in the world.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Apr 21, 2014)

*Ren Houki*
KOUDO-DA NINJA ACADEMY

__________​
Ren curled in a finger, bringing the kunai he had used to scratch his face into his hand. _"She's weird. Why's she apologizing when I've only got a scratch on my face?"_ He wondered to himself; the girl apologized so profusely that, for a brief moment, he doubted it was genuine. But at the moment, that wasn't particularly important. He moved his hand to throw the kunai, but Shurui acted quicker, throwing a smoke bomb down onto the ground. With the dull sound and thud of it breaking apart and releasing the chemicals, a cloud of smoke quickly enveloped the two. "_So she's killing line of sight. She's probably going to throw in an explosive against me like I did with that Uchiha guy to force me out... well, this works out fine for me, I guess._" Then, to his immediate right, he detected a projectile flying towards him. He couldn't quite make out what it was due to the smoke, but had a rough idea of what it was. Instinctively, he moved out of the way, not wanting to risk trying to parry or deflect it in the darkness, then quickly began to form one handed seals. He didn't like people knowing he had that trick up his sleeve, and the smoke cloud provided him the opportunity to do it without her seeing him.

_*Sizzle, sizzle.*_

The shinobi's attention quickly turned to where the projectile had landed, the muffled sound of burning paper entering his ears. _"Shit, I misjudged the distance between myself and the tag!"_ He moved quickly, leaping back outside of the smoke cloud just before the tag finished burning...

_*Boom!*_

With an explosion, the ground around where the kunai landed tore apart, a cloud of fire expanding from the explosive tag. At the same time, Ren just barely leapt out of the smoke, the ends of his shirt slightly charred by the explosion. "That was good, Shurui-san, but you shouldn't have dispersed the smoke like that." Finishing his seals, Ren extended his right palm in the girl's direction.

"Houki Style, Lightning Release: Thunder Pearl." A ball of lightning formed on his hand, giving a dangerous cackle, then fired off a stream of white at the Yamanaka. Waiting for her to try and evade the jutsu, Ren moved immediately afterwards to strike her out of the ring.


----------



## Olivia (Apr 21, 2014)

*Kirisaki Shinkō
Liquid Time: Bad for Business
*
I lay down under the stars like I usually had - with my clothes full of dirt, and my muscles painfully sore from the day of intense training I just had. I stretched out all of my limbs playfully as my eyelids drew closer to each other. I'd finally be able to get to sleep and rest this painful day off. Or so I thought.

My mind was already drifting asunder by the time the footsteps were audible. It was like a shock to my senses and I jolted up. I was fairly close to Konohagakure, so I was almost positive it couldn't be an enemy, but I left my guard up just in case, one could never be too cautious. 

A shinobi landed on the lake to my left, and my head turned sharply to face them. They were wearing the Jonin leaf jacket and headband, and with that view a feeling of ease and relaxation rushed over me - this guy would be an ally. Now the only matter left was why had he been here.

He walked slowly towards me, pacing himself over the moonlit water. I wondered why a Jonin would be reporting to me of all people - was there something I did wrong? No, I hadn't done anything wrong, and in fact I made sure none of the surrounding training field had been harmed. Not only that, there had been no witnesses who knew me by name at any of the restaurants I caused a ruckus at, so it couldn't be because of that. Well if he wasn't here to arrest me, there could only be one reason, and I dreaded the answer.

"Here is a mission request."

Typical. My body ached, and I almost felt like yelling 'no'! I After a day like today, all I wanted to do was rest, but there was no helping it I suppose. What was I supposed to tell the man, that I would deny the mission? I simply nodded and took the letter from his hands. Opening it up I decided to read it.

A B-Rank jutsu huh? Well that would be my first time doing one, but if I have good team mates it shouldn't be too hard. One of the names on the list I even recognized, it had been Ryoko Hyuga. At the academy she was the biggest portion of our team combination, and easily the strongest. I didn't know who this Setsuko was, but I was confident they picked good members for the team.

I decided I should take the midnight train to the chosen location, that way I'd be able to sleep there until we were supposed to meet. I brushed off as much dirt as I could from my clothes, readjusted my almost perfectly clean red bow, and headed towards the Konoha train station near the entrance of the village.

Unlike during the day, the train station had been fairly vacant. The only person I could see was the ticket master. I walked towards the seller and showed him my mission - official missions from the village covered train tickets to the desired location after all. He nodded and I got my boarding pass.

Upon boarding the large vehicle, I could only see three others on the train car. One was a young women, who sat nervously next to a sleeping man. There was also an elderly man with glasses, reading some form of novel in the front row. I could assume that there was a driver, so that meant four people besides myself taking this train. I sighed, I wouldn't have minded if I was the only one besides the driver.

I found myself a booth and watched as the train's wheels started turning, and the starry sky rolled by the windows. It was making me sleepy, but I knew I shouldn't fall asleep. One time on my way back to Konohagakure I accidentally fell asleep for too long, and I missed my stop by five hours. I did not want a repeat of that experience.

By the time the train arrived it was almost six in the morning. Sunrise would begin at around six-thirty, and the meeting would happen at noon. I decided that I would go rent a motel room, nap for an four and a half, get ready, and then go to our meeting place. That seemed like such a smart plan that I left the train, went to go find the closest motel, rented a room, and instantly fell asleep.

Unfortunately for me, there were multiple faults. One was that I woke up fourty-five minutes late. I doubted I could get ready in the amount of time it would take to get to the meeting on time. But I had to take a shower because the motel bed sheets smelled of something bad and now my body smelled like that because I had slept under the sheets for the past six hours. By the time I got out of the shower, got dressed, and checked out of my room, I was slightly under thirty minutes, a lot faster than I thought it would take.

Unfortunately, it turned out that the price of the room had actually been double - since while it was price per person, this was a love motel, and each room was the price of at least two people. That saying, even if only one stayed the night, I had to pay for the price of two. I quickly became flustered, realizing what unwashed bedsheets I had been sleeping in, apologized for the misunderstanding. When I was finished with this mission I was to work at this cheep motel for a day to make up for my underpayment.

Now starving, due to no money, gave me very little energy to move. It was a five minute jog from this motel, which would normally be no problem, but due to the lack of food in my stomach my hunger won out, and I was forced to barley walk. With bad-luck on my side, I showed up to the meeting location five minutes late. 

I arrived near the customs office where I spotted the black haired Hyuga who I was formally acquainted with. Near her was a red-headed swordsmen. I turned my head in slight confusion, accepting that she was probably the other team mate who was joining us. I approached them and introduced myself to the couple.

"Sorry I'm late. Long story short today has not been my day...I already know you, Ryoko Hyuga, but it's nice to see you again. I can assure you will make a wonderful captain."

I said smilingly. I was happy that I got to be with someone I knew. The other girl on the hand originates from Fuzengakure if I remember correctly - where our mission is going to be located. I didn't put much thought into it before, but now it made sense to me why they'd assign a Fuzengakure shinobi, to not cause a official war between Konohagakure and Fuzengakure if word of this breaks out. I stuck my hand out for the Fuzengakure shinobi to shake.

 "As you can presume, I'm Kirisaki Shinkō and I'll be attending this mission with you. I hope we can work well together."
​


----------



## Bringer (Apr 21, 2014)

*Shurui Yamanaka*

Shurui was confused, she wasn't sure rather or not Ren had been tricked by her genjutsu, or simply couldn't see her projectile due to the smoke. If it was the latter than the genjutsu she had preformed would have been redundant, regardless as the smoke dispersed due to the shock wave the result of her efforts were shown. There Ren stood with his shirt slightly charred, however he didn't appear to be injured in the slightest. 

The Yamanaka began to pant, her reserves weren't that huge, and she already exhausted most of her options. She didn't have much more tricks up her sleeve, if any at all. Her hidden needle technique couldn't down the boy, and her poison senbon launcher could end up with fatal results. Suddenly the girls eyes widened, did Ren just say that was good? Although not knowing him for long, it wasn't hard to figure out that someone like him didn't give out compliments.

There was no time to get caught up in much desired praise, the battle was still going. _"He said Houki style, thus meaning he stems from a special clan, and considering the nature of the technique that would mean his clan specializes in lightning release."_ She accessed as a ball of lightning formed on his hand. Immediately the girl reached into her pouch and pulled out a kunai. 

A thought crossed her mind, if this had been her a few weeks ago, would she really be doing this? The same girl who wouldn't dare lay a finger on the kids who beat her. It seemed that with every person she meant the more cracks formed on her shell. First was Satoshi, then there was Aoshi, and now Ren. 

As lightning fired the girl pushed her weight to the right and jumped, successfully avoiding the stream of lightning. Suddenly with an extraordinary feat of speed he charged forward, coming at the girl like a speeding bullet. Shurui noted this was much faster than how he was moving before. _"Was he really holding back this much speed... I-I can still react!"_ 

With adrenaline taking over, the girl used the hidden needle technique. Considering the fact Ren was speeding towards her, he wouldn't have time to dodge the needles considering the momentum he had already built. Shurui began to spit out needles from out of her mouth. In this circumstance the girl couldn't aim that needles at any vitals, so four needles were simply rapidly shot at the general area of Ren's stomach.

However even if they were to hit, all they would be is a annoyance to the boy. He'd simply continue running and knock Shurui out of the ring with a punch or kick. She already knew this match was over, the hidden needle technique was nothing but pure defiance against her loss.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Apr 21, 2014)

*Ren Houki*
KOUDO-DA NINJA ACADEMY

__________​
As the shinobi closed in his opponent, he felt faint thorns of pain prickle at the skin around his stomach; the girl had used some sort of jutsu to try and slow him down but the injuries were no more than mere scratches. 

Undeterred by the girl's attempt at a counter-attack, Ren stopped just in front of her, then shot out a chambered middle kick. Almost on defensive instinct, the Yamanaka brought her hands up to block her body, but the maneuver was made a fraction of a second too late. She'd wasted too much time on her jutsu to set up any possible form of cohesive physical block. 

However, it did divert the target of his kick slightly. Instead of hitting her chest, it instead fell into her wrists, just below the grabbing range of her hand. Ren didn't want to get grabbed again like he did with Akaya, though he somewhat doubted Shurui was even close to being as skilled as the Uchiha in terms of taijutsu. It wasn't a particularly powerful roundhouse; Ren wasn't that strong, and he was holding back slightly, but the momentum at which he swung it was enough to send Shuruio crashing into the ground. It got the job done, at least. 

"Looks like I win." Ren commented, walking out of the invisible ring he'd set up until he was directly looking over the girl. His gaze softened slightly, and he gave a smile, reaching out a hand to help her up. "Good match, though. You almost had me at the start." He admitted.


----------



## Kenju (Apr 21, 2014)

[5 Lives Code - The Lioness Hunt]
-Mission: Kill The Traitor (Part 2)-
[FONT=”Book Antiqua”]
Riokou passed around the the villages streets and corners, in search of the suspected culprit that was the responsible for the death of several children and one adult. Currently, this Aoshi person has one of the children in his grasps for unknown reasons. Whether they may be, it was her job to dispose of the traitor of Fuzen and Black, no matter what reason he gave for his crimes. 

The usually hooded kunoichi had asked around about the locations for 3 duos that held the description of a boy and a small child. Normally, no one would even think to bother to pay attention to those sort of details and remember. However, with this being a ninja village, information was extremly important and there were eyes watching all around, especially for outsiders. Riokou was no exception, most likely she is currently having a close eye watched on her. If the target is competent enough, he could most likely do the same thing to ask around and buy information. 

Because of that, 

"Thank you, try not to waste it on something foul,"

"Hey, I don't like cheating a girl. You over paid me a bit,"

"That's for helping me out,"

She spoke with solemn of someone that completely didn't care because of how grateful she always was, what was seen on the front cover of the girl didn't correctly the display the warm heart she had. She had paid for information of people that matched the description of the target, paid extra for extra surveillance and to not mention word of her, and then extra again for their services.

This sort of transaction continued as she closed in on the suspects. 

At the first location, 
"Accept your fate, Aoshi!,"

Riokou had found a boy and and his very short grandma mother. Because she had barged in on their meal, she received a sever lecture from the small older women, to which Riokou graciously apologized for

At the second stop, 

"Hand over the child,"

She then found them to be a sister that looked very similar to a boy and boy that was visually very similar to a girl. Since the word's Riokou had spoken weren't very well placed, the older sibling mistook her as a p*d*p**** and almost got into an unnecessary battle. Since she was a fellow sister that was often mistaken as a boy as well, Riokou was a bit discouraged to have almost clashed with her.

Lastly, Riokou stepped foot inside of a hotel. Unless, the informants she had gotten information from weren't very skilled, the target should be residing here, or at the very least had some connection. 

Her red eyes gazed at the man holding in the main hall who took care of the customers. At the very least, she could check the attendants that occupied the rooms, but she didn't expect much from it. With her back leaning against the corner wall to stay out of sight, the kunoichi formed a sequence of handseals. This followed up with a poof of smoke that Riokou immediately jumped out from and ran into one of the open rooms for the man behind the check-in counter to easily see,

"Hey, not again with you kids!"

The oldman man behind the check-in counter ran after Riokou into the room. Or rather, the simple clone that she had created as a decoy. After creating that boring scene, the girl silently apologized and entered from the corner. Without caring whether someone was around or not, she walked up to the counter a grabbed the booklet full of names that belonged to the attendants.

As she flipped through it, she looked closely to see if there were any variations or hints of a fake name. Riokou did not specialize in this sort of field but-- !!
Before she could finish this thought, the name, 'Shinomori Aoshi' appeared as clear as day on the clear paper. Her eyes widened at the fact of him actually putting his real name down, but soon returned once she thought about this clear mistake. Yes, this was a mistake that was too obvious to make for a criminal to make. 

Most likely, it was a decoy....or a trap. Either way, Riokou turned towards the hall that led to the direction of Shinomori Aoshi. She tossed the booklet full of names back on the counter, almost perfectly back to it's original position.
[/font]​


----------



## Chronos (Apr 21, 2014)

*Ivery, Rosuto l Genin l Road To Iwa*

Rosuto pondered about the entirety of the situation an it always seemed to have concluded the same manner. Anywhere that Edie Nakano had placed her foot it was bound to wrought trouble along with her. The circumstances were still a had hazy to him, the details seemed to start piecing themselves together, but he couldn't still figure out the entirety of the mess. Calming himself down he released a deep breath, his heart pumped harder than what is suppose to and he did over exaggerate, probably... There normally wasn't exaggerations when it came to that girl, that moment on their battle he at least struck her away from Zyana, but he wondered for a seconds if he ever crossed her mind. Probably not. So, technically speaking, she was bullied.

"Geez... It's not like I agreed to this in the first place." 

His minds started to stray however, it was always imaginative and he started to become flustered and his cheek turned a redder hue. He couldn't help but admit that even if Edie was some twisted bimbo, she was actually pretty attractive and Kirisaki did hold her step, his hand covering the region of his mouth he turned towards the side evading her gaze while he subdued his emotions. In his mind, he imagined both nearing the other with such blatant attempt, their flush colored faces with those eyes that gleamed a radiant blue hue...

_Snap out of it you fool! Don't think like that about Kirisaki!_ 

Shaking his head he began to ponder once more. What to do? He only had severe and dark stories to tell. Things that would normally cause people to flee. Although they were in the same mission, he would at least try not to make feel as if he was an enemy. And so with a deep breath...

"I got my first kiss stolen because of Edie Nakano." 

A dull and unwavering look. The side of his lip stood up as if to display his discontent. He didn't even care, he was legitimately sour about the whole ordeal. At one hand, he was honored because it was none other than the beautiful Zyana, at another it was unexpected and it was literally something he didn't even care to experience. After witnessing her gaze, he finally came to a conclusion however, if he'd ever is to surpass not only himself, but the village, he needed allies. So with a gulp, and frightful demeanor, he rose his band and exposed...

"And I'm kind of a wanted man."

The Sharingan of two swirls.


----------



## Bringer (Apr 21, 2014)

*Shurui Yamanaka*

After losing the battle and being roundhouse kicked out of the imaginary ring the girl was in deep thought. She simply lied their as if she was in a daze. For some odd reason she was different, though she didn't feel different. The changes were small, but were changes nonetheless. Sure she still felt bad how she caused additional harm to the Houki boy using her hidden needle technique. She knew she was going to lose, and yet she still used the technique.

A thought crossed her mind, only a moment. What if she became a shinobi who craved violence, and needlessly harmed others. The thought left as fast as it came, and now the girl was looking at Ren who was looking down at her. Ironic, this spar was to prove to both Ren and the class not to look down at her, and now he was doing it literally. A smile formed on her face as she grabbed his hand and he pulled her up.

"I-I almost had you? T-Thank you, the means a lot coming from a excellent shinobi such as yourself. This has been a great first battle for me."  The girl exclaimed. Despite the fact she still stuttered, the tone of her voice was slightly more upbeat and energetic."A-Again sorry about your injuries." And yet the girl returned to her timid behavior. Baby steps.

The class would've been on the edge of their seats if they had any. Despite the battle not being long, it would appear as at their age and rank they haven't seen much battles. After a sudden silence the class broke out in a uproar. Some of the people were disappointed because Shurui lost, while others gloated that Ren had won. Apparently some even made bets during the fight. 

Suddenly Shurui spoke up. "Now class... L-Let's discuss the battle." 

Before she could continue Yasu spoke out loud. "It was bullshit! You should've shot those needles in his eyes." She complained only for Shurui to look horrified.

"I-I would never." She turned to Ren and then back to Yasu. "A-Anyway let's start from the top. Although Ren explained taijutsu during his first attack, the actual first move that was used in the battle was genjutsu. I preformed the required hand seals, and since Ren had no idea what kind of skills I possessed I thought he would've assumed nothing of my signs due to the fact seemingly nothing happened. However at that point he was caught in my genjutsu, and when you saw him kicking the air he was actually kicking an illusionary clone of mine that dispersed into flower petals. I then used that distraction to attempt to use the mind body switch technique."  She paused and turned to Ren. "Y-You can explain what happened next."


----------



## Olivia (Apr 21, 2014)

*Kirisaki Shinkō
Bad to the Bone V
*
I wasn't too shocked when he revealed that he had a kiss taken because of Edie Nakano. I've come to learn that Edie, while she wants admirers, doesn't want anyone to actually touch or do anything with her. So my kiss to her must have been something like a fatle move towards her. No, it was more like her to manipulate others into doing what she wanted.

Regardless I accepted that fact about Edie. Despite being a lier and a pest about ninty-five percent of the time, she could be useful if you really need her to be. Besides, I didn't plan on making any enemies, because no good could come out of that. However it seemed that Rosuto had a deeper secret than just something like a kiss.

He lifted up his headband, and revealed the red twirling eye underneath. I've heard of it's mythology many times, but this had been only the second time I've had an up close and personal look at the eye - the Sharingan. It's red hue startled me, reminding me of the terror I had met known as Thalia.  

Unlike Thalia's, I didn't see a cold and murderous intent in this eye - instead his eyes conveyed uneasiness, but also a hint of trust. I also noticed that, unlike Thalia's which had three, Rosuto's sharingan only held two markings, showing an incomplete awakening over the eye. But to be hiding something like this, let alone reveal this to me, showed that he trusted me enough as a team member.

It was only seconds later that I registered what he had said. He's a wanted man? If his lone sharingan is any indication, that must have meant he either stole it from an Uchiha or killed an Uchiha and took it as his 'prize'. But I didn't mind at all. I didn't know the Uchiha who he took it from, and it's not as if that Sharingan will stay with the Uchiha after he dies, so if Rosuto took it then that must mean he was able to fairly defeat or kill his opponent.

I know the law would see this as stealing, disembodiement, or murder, but I don't. I realize that this is what will happen to all of us one day or the next. Justice is only deemed by what the ruling party believes is just. But at the end of the day, all of that doesn't matter. This world will disappear, and one day so will this universe - so what was the point of getting so hung up on something like murder or stealing?

I flashed a smile towards Rosuto, showing that I bore no ill will towards the black haired shinobi. I tried to think of a way on how to respond to him without making things awkword, so I decided to sort of avoid the whole killing or murderer topic.

"I won't ask how you got that eye, as it won't change my opinion one way or the other. But that just makes it all the more interesting for me, doesn't it? I have a wanted man as a partner, and you showing me that eye proves that you trust me a lot, and that's all I care about."

I said out loud happily. I'm sure this wasn't the response he was expecting, but I was glad I was able to give him some form of moral support. I doubted that he showed this eye to many, and to be able to share this with someone else probably made dealing with his internal problems that much easier. I was almost skipping, getting a little impatient to start finding some dead bodies!
​


----------



## Vergil (Apr 21, 2014)

*Jashin - Book Two*

Those that were in power had recognized that the religion was becoming more influential throughout the land, with the news spreading that the ordinary people could do something to help others, just as the farmer did in Akumoto. The masses had been given hope and this was dangerous, as they had an alternative to oppression - and an alternative to their leader. Some of the countries welcomed Jashin with open arms, recognizing the good He was doing, but the majority saw Him as a threat.

There was a simultaneous attack on all the churches around the now Shinobi World; a des[perate attempt to quash Hope and end Faith - but such concepts cannot be destroyed by fire and steel. Having been given a taste of what was deemed a Forbidden fruit, they rallied and built again, willing to sacrifice themselves for the simple idea of Hope. The only way to truly destroy it was to go for the roots - they went for Our Lord directly.

When the soldiers came, Jashin had no notions of giving Himself up. He could not when others were willing to die and sacrifice themselves for the ideal He had created. The battle lasted longer than any of the soldiers thought it would. No matter now many arrows they shot or how many hearts they pierced, the Jasinists would not go down. The soldiers realized then that they were not facing an ordinary person. To protect the villagers Our Lord had bestowed the devout followers with Immortality, though their numbers were small they fought valiantly and with great desire.  

The battle raged for weeks more, but against trained and skilled fighters, even Immortals could be defeated. Our Lord Jashin was captured and taken to the Desert Land now known as Suna. There he was tortured and beaten, but Our Lord did not beg for mercy, nor did He even cry out in pain. The soldiers that cut Him and burnt Him were met with only a glare full of resolve and determination. Soon it was they who bent in front of Him and begged for forgiveness, which Our Merciful Lord granted.

Those that had ordered His capture were incensed by this and ordered a public execution, his body to be cut up into a thousand pieces and fed to the pigs. His beaten body was placed on the table  and four men with saws descended on Him, starting on His fingers and toes and working their way up. As they cut, the found no blood to be spilled and the pieces cut from His body simply vanished into thin air. 

His last words were a simple request. *"Bring me the blood of thine foes and I shall destroy them. Pledge faith unto me and I shall empower thee. Hope cannot be destroyed, Faith cannot be crushed. Those that follow me shall always find room in Heaven by my side."*

The words reverberated around the land, recorded by His followers, chronicled for all time. His body disappeared before the guards could defile Him further. The leaders of the countries that plotted against Jashin died shortly after. Some were assassinated, others died in their sleep, others still killed themselves from fear - they all knew Jashin had exacted His vengeance on them. His word spread through the land and more and more followed His faith, until the time of Princess Kaguya who ate the fruit that gave chakra, ending the war temporarily. However the gift of chakra was not used as it was intended - instead of uniting humans war intensified and the teachings of Jashin were lost in a craze for power. Clans formed and they fought one another, each with their own notions of peace, with only a handful of people knowing the Truth; the Truth of Jashin. His word will continue to spread and with Chakra came new ways to please Our Lord. 

He will return. Our Saviour will return. Once enough blood of our enemies has been spilt, once enough people share in His Glory. He will return and unite the lands.


----------



## Chronos (Apr 21, 2014)

*Ivery, Rosuto l Genin l Road To Iwa*

How to react? It seemed she not only didn't mind, but she also seemed understanding over the situation. Left in awe he had nothing else to say. It was at this point that his mind had turned blank. Not only did she not mind, but looked straight at it, eyes beaming with clearance and compassionate understanding. He avoided her gaze because he felt somewhat relieved, somewhat joyful over the fact. Lowering his handback to his eye he proceeded to move in front of her and with a quivering tone he spoke

"Y-yeah, we better get on that mission now." 

Nervously trying to keep his composure and the redness of his cheeks he continued down the path. Not after a small stroll they had reached the land of bones, barren with voice a heavy gust had reached their either. Much like the description that place had and eerie sense of danger. Upon the land where remains of large creatures that seemed to portray that have died around several centuries ago. To have been preserved in such a state was but a miracle. These heavy winds and dessert like landscape reminded him of his home, a tad more humid but nevertheless it seemed worth the search.

"Now, I don't really know what's up. But it seems like we reached our destination. Let start searching the area. If you find anything, let me know. And be careful, the same thing that took those men might still be around the vicinity. "

Walking towards the bones, he brought himself to his knee and began to search within the area. The ground was dry and devoid of life, no steps seemed to have been marked or any sign of activity. The bones were much like he'd expected, battered an broken. Any sort of anomaly could make the break and fall at any given moment. Placing his hand on the bone, carefully analyzing it's substance he noted something. They were as if they never wanted to decompose and become dust. To a degree as if altered to have become something more than just mere bone. Something about it didn't quite reason with him. But what could this mean? If they've been altered by means of chakra, did that mean that the death of these men were planned? 

Such precision didn't bode well with and suddenly he felt unease, lifting himself of the ground he turned his gaze towards the right and moved himself towards the direction he faced. Repeating the steps he tried to look for those bodies they spoke of.


----------



## Olivia (Apr 21, 2014)

*Kirisaki Shinkō
Bad to the Bone VI
*
A chill filled the air as a small wind blew past me. I knew that we had made it to our destination - the Land of Bones. There were no people around, not even animals or plants, the entire environment had been a complete wasteland. The air felt dry as we pushed on forward, our mission, to locate any of the dead bodies and have them eradicated.

We started scouring, and it seemed that Rosuto had already found some bones lying on the ground and was investigating the problem. I decided to wander a bit away, to see if I could find any more up ahead.

I quickly found another bone, and inspected it carefully. It looked as if it had been laying here for a while, but I had no idea of knowing for how long. I held onto it, and it was unnaturally stable. I had half expected it to crumble when I grasped it, but it didn't. I dropped it quickly, a little grossed out I held someones bone, but then looked forward and noticed another bone.

Soon one bone led to three bones, and more and more contiued in a strange trail until it reached a rock. I looked behind the rock and was completely astonished. There had been a multitude of full skeletons laying behind the large rock, laying flat on the ground, treated like dead animals. I covered my mouth, I couldn't believe how grotesque the scene had been. 

I bent down and picked up one of the bones, it was exactly the same as earlier. They were too sturdy, even for bones. I dropped it in disgust - our Jonin leader expected us to haul all of these bones over to his location?! Granted he wasn't located too far from here, maybe a two mile walk, but still! I decided to go report my findings to Rosuto.

*YANK*

I felt my left ankle being tugged at, as a hand stuck out of the ground. I could feel a weird chakra pouring into me, and then suddenly, a huge pain. Tears almost wilted from my eyes, but before I could complain from the pain I had to stop this guys technique. I pulled out my needle sword and stabbed his extended hand, which released the his grip temporarily.

I ran as quickly as I could, but an intense pain resonated in my ankle. As soon as I decided I was far enough away I collapsed, and tears finally came out from my eyes. The pain was unbearable, but I'd just have to sew up the wound he made and continue on, I was now in battle, there was no time to cry.

I lowered my left stocking as quickly as I possibly could, but was utterly shocked to see what I saw. I was expecting some excruciating wound from the contact point from the intense pain I was getting, but I didn't. My ankle looked completely fine. But that didn't make sense, it fucking hurt!

The man who grabbed my ankle rose from the ground, splitting the ground above him with some form of earth style jutsu. Blood trickled down from his hand from where I stabbed him, but I couldn't do anything. I couldn't concentrate long enough to be able to mold my chakra, let alone even run away! Now that I was off this leg, there was no way I was stepping back onto it. He looked at me with intense eyes as he announced:

*"I know that must hurt, and there will be no stopping it. All you can do is allow me to end your suffering."*

I was afraid. Afraid of him, of even more excurciating pain he could bring me. But what scared me more was death. If I were to die then that would be it, the end to my existance. I would never learn if my life I lived was worth it, I would never know. But I couldn't do anything - I couldn't run away, I couldn't fight back, all I could do is sit here an watch. Upon instinct, I screamed:

*"ROSUTO I NEED YOUR HELP!"* 
​


----------



## Chronos (Apr 22, 2014)

*Ivery, Rosuto l Genin l Land of Bones*

End Game: You Messed With The Wrong Blonde












​

It wasn't until a voice had screamed his name that he had halted his search, turning he witnessed a man appear from the shadows, towering over Kirisaki. The image reminded him of a past, not this again. This wasn't gonna happen again! He wasn't gonna allow himself to fail, he wasn't gonna allow some else to die because of his incompetence! He rose his body and kicked the earth beneath his feet, it was only seconds before his speed could scale to it's apex, before this assailant could lay another hand on Kirisaki, Rosuto had closed the gap, his feet about to connect with his head, noting his mien portrayed and anger that seeped out form his core. Eyes widen while the crimson of his right eyes had been exposed, such terror it now portrayed, after witnessing such blatant result of maddening angst created in the span of just seconds, without hesitation his foot had connected to the temple of this man's face.

"Don't you dare touch her again, you swine!" 

Turning his eye began to inspect her foot. Seems like her chakra had been breached by another, like poison. He made a slight estimate about what had just occurred. Teeth clenched and he began to feel like he had failed, but at least she was alive. She breathed, and although harmed, she might she still drew life.

"I'm sorry I didn't come sooner. Although, I'm asking to wait a bit longer." 

The man roared at his presence as he lifted himself from the ground, eyes focused on the boy, whom before he could get the upper hand advantage, he already scaled his speed to it's apex and close the gap once more, connecting his right fist to his face once more, this time he was stationary, there was no movement ushered, under his fist he could sense the tension wrought by the fortitude of his strike, he didn't miss a step, his ankle twisted while he lowered the center of his body and pulled, before releasing the pent up strength built upon him to shoulder the man with a push that had opened the gap between the two. While his Sharingan read all his movements, the man simply smiled under his breath, while he recovered from the beating he had just obtained, glared at the boy, with such intensity, but Rosuto's wasn't fazed, Rosuto didn't care about dying, he couldn't fail, Kirisaki had been injured, he couldn't die, he could die until she was safe.

*"Boy, do you even know who you're dealing with."*

"A pretentious fuck."

Once more, now both had kicked the earth and had begun to exchange a flurry of strike and combos, both interchanging between striking, charging, sweeping, defending, countering, blocking, following it up and repeat. Rosuto ushered a vertical swipe of his foot towards, the man, once that had been evaded with relative ease, followed this with a counter, that had been thrown towards, Rosuto's gut, one that he just blocked by placing his hand, at the area it was designed to connect, following he backhanded the man to have his fist evaded once more, twisting the core of his center, he leaped upon the air and brought himself to 720 and throw a powered kick to the temple, parried and Rosuto quickly retaliated by using the forced of the parry to swing his other leg which was blocked and pushed away. His feet swept the ground beneath, before he began to pull several scrolls form his pouch.

*"A simple trick!" *

Rosuto, threw the first one which was a demon wind shuriken that had flew towards him the moment it was exposed to the air, an exchange done through summoning. He leaped towards the air, avoiding set weapon and soon throwing a kunai to break the thread held on it. However, Rosuto had read this, and his plan had followed suit, the other scrolls had already summoned a myriad of kunais that had were tied to Rosuto's fingers. Already above the man, preforming a frontal flip, the thread already coiled around the air, where he floated upon. Crossing over his head, he once his feet touched the earth several meters before him he crossed his arms and all the tools were manipulated to close and grasp the enemy under their substantially strong grip. Rosuto flung his body around while and soon brought it to the ground.The impact was forceful, and caused the ground to shatter under him.

"Simple, but effective."

A smell began to emanate, Rosuto panted heavily, maybe he tried too hard, but he closed his left and and placed the thread on his teeth. Knowing that this man had no matter of escape now. He pulled out a lighter from his pouch. The smell that emanated came from the threads themselves, it was the smell of ash and gasoline spread around them. Prior planning was Rosuto's specialty as a Genin with no element. The Sharingan peering to his worried mien, he simply ignited it's flame and placed it on the thread, as it coursed towards the man's body. And engulfed him in a sea of fire. 

"It'll be worse where you're going." 

Turning he rushed towards Kirisaki, hoping for her to alright he bent his knee and asked

"Does it still hurt?"


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 22, 2014)

LunarCoast said:


> "Piece of cake eh? I've heard that one before."He states in a matter of fact tone but then a brief moment of resentment, Shin seemed set in his ways. He doubted anything he would say could change Shin's mind and simply tries to laugh it off nervously, "Heheh... Of course I've been proven wrong a lot too!" Shin made a good point, they both could gain from this, and he just had to keep reminding himself that... at least this wasn't an exam and perhaps helping Shin could yield greater results in his ultimate mission.
> 
> _These damned ANBU, that heartless bastard said this was the easiest step killing one of my own, if I completed my mission.... will I end up as heartless as he? Hopefully I can make it up, helping Shin out... put my mind at ease._
> 
> "To tell you the truth, she probably will if you drag me off again like you just did. As for what you mean, is there something wrong with an owl, ok sure falcons are faster than anything I've been but an owl is silent in flight.... and make good alarm clocks."His head turning to April glaring at her. She didn't respond not quite sure why her master was hiding his face, it made it difficult to understand what he was feeling, being the spiteful owl she lightly pecked the mask.



*Shinkurou Kengo*

_What a sword is meant for VI_​Man, this owl is scaryyyy. It seems that if I get too close to this guy, she will try to get my flesh asap. I stare at it, for some reason I never get some good relationship with birds.Remmy is a clear example of this as every single time it gets to bring me a message from  Raku, it end up shitting on me, I don?t know if it?s a joke or it simply hates me. On the othe rhand there is that time when a hen almost killed my ass for getting near of its chicken...that hurt for real you know? That?s why if you are smart you will never challenge one of those, I?m sure ya need to be a jounin level ninja to face ?em angry.

"Huh? no, bro, nothing worng with having an owl actually I think it would be a useful partner but, as ya have said, It?more normal to see peeps raising eagles or falcons...Y-Ya sure it won?t hunt me down like a rat? i don?t like that gaze" and that?s what I said as we kept walking. It took us almost half an hour to reach the mountain. Dude!! Just by looking at it i was feeling dizzy already! Its like it will be a real pain to climb this. At first we began to walk through a rocky path we found, it wasn?t too difficult though it ws kind along; in the way we talked about various things, mainly about swords. Just so ya know, this guy is awesome!! There were many things about ?em that I didn?t know and yet I wa shere calling mahself a swordsman, I felt ashamed of mah lack of dedication.












The weird sound  makes me turn mah head down - since the path we were walking was an ascending one - and then I saw them. A weird a feeling assaults em a sI don?t know if I should be scared or hungry."Oh look at those!!"I yell. Before us a pair of wild boars were glaring at us. 



To begin with, what teh fuck ar etwo boars doing in these mountains? They look more like dogs  than actual pigs and they don?t seem happy. Smiiling abit I get in front of Akarusa and stare at the two animals"Good, i?ve been tryin?ta rpov ema new move on someone, this is the time when-"guess what interrupted me? only tha fact that I led mah hand to my back to get my sword and I grabbed nothing...yeah, nothing....

Seeing at both beast starting to approach, I start to get nervous and a lot of sweat falls from mah face. Suddenly they both start to rush at us and immediatley I turn around and start to runpassing next to Akaruse at lightning speed"This is the time when it?s better to ruuuuuun!!!"


----------



## Olivia (Apr 22, 2014)

*Kirisaki Shinkō
Bad to the Bone VII
*
The pain in my ankle had still been intense, but my attention was drawn else where. Rosuto jumped straight into a head on battle with this man, dodging his attacks and managing to land his own. For more than half of their engagement it seemed as if Rosuto's attacks had almost not affect on the large man, but luckily he was able to use a lot threads and made the man come crashing down to the ground. In a sense, it reminded me of my own technique.

But Rosuto next showed how ruthless he could be towards his opponents. Taking the ash and gasoline soaked threads, and took a lighter and lit it on fire. I just watched as the man burned alive, screaming, just as he must have watched his victims scream and die. In a way it was symbolic. 

My trance was broken when Rosuto approached me. He bent down on his knee and asked me if it still hurt. Considering the fact that I still couldn't stand let alone move should have been a pretty good indicator. I know he just saved my life, and it was probably the pain pushed my emotions, but I almost yelled at him saying 'WHAT DO YOU THINK?'. Instead, I calmed myself down, slowed down my breathing, accepted the pain, and spoke slowly.

"Truth be told...it's the most painful thing I've experienced in my life. I...I couldn't move from this spot even if my life depended on it."

Which had been true. My life was in serious danger just a minute ago and I would have been killed if Rosuto didn't step in and save me. But then I was perplexed as to what I would do - I could no longer bring the bodies, or rather, bones to the Iwagakure-anbu corps as I couldn't walk. A moment of despair set in that I would fail my mission, until the boy picked me.

He didn't say a word initially, everything just happened naturally. He placed one hand under my knees, supporting the weight of my legs, while his other arm held up my back with his hand supporting the side of my torso. I slowly left arm around his shoulder to distribute my weight. He didn't say a word, but I simply felt blessed that I had a comrade like him.

"What are you going to do? We need to still finish this mission. How can we carry all these remains if I'm injured like this?"

I wasn't expecting a response immediately, but I didn't want our objective to be forgotten. He looked at my ankle again with his sharingan, and then looked back at my face, with almost sorrow filled eyes. Maybe he felt a little regret for not being able to help me before I got injured? But he couldn't have done anything, I was attacked by surprise.

"This is the least I can do. The mission can always be accomplished once you're safe."

The black haired boy said. Those words alone were able to soothe my questioning heart. I just stared at the boys face, in a form of amazement. Not even the pain in my ankle could deter my thoughts. He is not only risking the mission he's on, but also risked his life just for mine. The only thought in my head was those of gratitude. Instead of weeping for pain, I now felt like weeping for joy, as my left arm gripped a little tighter.

Thank You

I whispered silently. Those were the only words I was able to utter. There was no way I could describe how much his selflessness made me. More tears continued to roll down my face, as we crossed the seemingly eternal wasteland.

-------------------------------------

Maybe it was the pain, but the walk over seemed to be endless. However Rosuto's presense seemed to calm my breathing. Not only that, but I knew he wouldn't let me die, at least not when he was around. Now thinking about it, while the painful trek seemed endless, I was truly fine as long as I was in his arms.

Before long we could make out the a shadow figure in a distance, which could only be the Iwagakure shinobi. The black haired ninja covered his sharingan as we approached the rendezvous point, hiding his 'gift'. Rosuto lay me down on the ground as softly as possible, as to not bring me any discomfort. I looked up at our apparent sensei as he asked:

"Where are the bodies of the deceased?"

Rosuto didn't respond at first, probably contemplating what his response would be. I wanted to say something, but being able to make a normal statement without releasing a scream from my lungs simply wasn't going to happen. Once again, Rosuto came to the rescue as he proclaimed:

"I'll be bringing them here on my next trip. She got  damaged when investigating, by the same people who committed all these  atrocities. I'll need you to protect her until I get back."

Normally a high ranking shinobi such as "Four" wouldn't take orders like this from a genin, but due to the strong conviction in Rosuto's words, Four had no choice but to comply. He simply nodded his head up and down, which lead to the black haired shinobi to turn around and body flicker off into the distance.

It wasn't long before Rosuto arrived again. Surprisingly he was able to carry all of the bones of the deceased back with him in a single trip. I was able to focus my vision long enough to see that he created a sort of net made out of the same threads from earlier to hold all the loose bones. I wanted to smile at his resourcefulness, but winced instead due to the pain.

Soon enough the end of our mission came about, and the Iwagakure shinobi had finished setting all preparations. Using his authority as a blast corp operative, he took a single remains of the deceased and blasted them into the air, raining fireworks over the sky.

Rosuto sat next to me, allowing me to lean my head on his shoulder. The sky was a murky blue dimming to black, and the stars were peaking out from the clouds, but our eyes were focused on the amazing lights flashed in the sky. We watched until every bone was disentegrated - removing any trace of the vile deeds the cult had committed and allowing the a freedom for those that died. 

Our sensei reported to us that he would contact each village directly and we'd be paid when we return, and the he abruptly left, but I didn't mind. While the large flaming lights ceased, that wasn't the only thing that made me look up to the sky. There was a large full moon, the looked beautiful up against the night sky. I rested my head fully on his shoulder, falling to sleep almost immediately.

As soon as I woke up the pain was the first thing that flooded back to me. I almost wanted to cry but then noticed I was floating over the surface of the now sunny wasteland. I looked over to see that Rosuto was carrying me once again, looking at determined as he had yesterday.

Before long we reached the station, and he laid me down on one of the booths. Before leaving, he informed the driver about my ankle, and that someone would have to help me out. Accepting of his words, Rosuto walked off the train and stared at me through the window. I looked back at his only visible eye, but before I could grasp a long enough look the train started to move forward.

I brought forth the biggest smile I could without showing as much pain as i possible, but he simply raised his arm slightly and waved goodbye. I tried to match this as much as I could and waved back. From what I could see in his eye, even though there was worry and a little bit of regret, I could tell there was also happiness. He turned to go to his train car, and I took that as my que to relax my back and lay down, as I waited for the train to approach Konoha.

*-Mission Complete-*


​


----------



## Laix (Apr 22, 2014)

_Ryoko Hyūga _

MISSION ARC II
_Assassination_​
_introductions;_
THE BLACK/WHITE BORDER

It was about ten more minutes of watching people pass through customs, some making it and some being turned away embarrassingly when her first teammate arrived - it was the one she hadn't been acquainted with, the one who may-or-may not be useless. With scarlet red hair that looked a dark cherry pink in certain light and eyes bluer than Edie's, she approached Ryoko with a hearty smile. Despite having known her for the grand time of five seconds, the Hyūga already got the impression of elegance and eloquence. She'd fit right in at a snobby school such as Haruno's.

"Hello," She greeted. "My name is Setsuko Amaya, are you perhaps Ryoko Hyūga?"

A little pet annoyance of hers was when people dragged the 'ū' as 'uu' on her surname. It was incorrect and she had an itching need to correct her, but that would give off completely the wrong impression. Swallow it Ryoko, swallow it.

"Yep, nice to meet you," The girl stood up from her bench and offered out her hand for a firm handshake. However, before Setsuko could take her up on that offer, the final member arrived - Kirisaki Shinkō. She apologised for being late and introduced herself somewhat to the team, if introducing is just offering a handshake to Amaya and throwing compliments at Ryoko.

With the handshake situation, Ryoko initiated a three-way handshake in a small circle with a grin.

"Yes, obviously we was selected for two reasons - how well we can get this mission done and how available we were... since there's a kind of 'shortage' in the run up to the chūnin exams. Nobody knows what that could mean but its not our business."

Ryoko broke her grip free and began leading the way to the border patrol office. 

"I assume you've both read the mission briefing and saw who the client is... Kirisaki you probably recognized it, I'm unsure if you did Setsuko..." She glanced at her two teammates, her ears waiting for their response. The girls both seemed nice. She certainly knew Kirisaki was, but what about Setsuko? These little conversations at the start of missions were key. Build a relationship, build the trust - because if anything can go wrong, it will go wrong, and when that happens you need to know you've all got each other's back.

After the girls responded, Ryoko led the way into the office where she ushered for Setsuko to leave the way. Being a Black shinobi, she could make their lives easier with entering Fuzengakure. Even though they were on a mission, Ryoko was a Hyūga and that's predominantly a white thing, while she was certain Kirisaki had something to do with a religion of some sort.

Once that was done, it was ability discussion - or bragging - time!​


----------



## Olivia (Apr 22, 2014)

*Kirisaki Shinkō
Hospital Time
*
The train ride back had been absolutly horrific. The speed, roughness, and length of the ride all accumulated to one thing - intense pain for my ankle. I sometimes by instinct grabbed the hurt limb, but everytime I did so made it hurt that much more. I winced, but was glad that the ride would only last a few minutes longer.

I looked out my window and noticed the familiar surroundings. The trees were lush with green, and the blue had been bright and peaceful with birds floating around. Even with this intense pain it confirmed one thing - that my original suspicions were true. Even if I were to get hurt, or even die, the world will continuously live on peacefully like this until the day it disappears as well.

I began to wonder what exactly happened to my ankle. I couldn't move it at all, but it seemed like there was something missing in my leg. If my theory was correct, stuff like my muscles, my nerve-endings, everything as some point was cut short, and the internal bleeding would accumulate to a point where it would swell up.

I was eventually dropped off, where the train-driver personally escorted me out of the train. Quickly enough the gate-keeper posted at Konohagakure took me, and brought me to Konohagakure's hospital with no questions asked. I was rushed to the ER, where the head nurse, a Hyuuga, inspected my injury with her byakugan. She looked a little wide eyed, but stated calmly:

"I will be able to make it so you can walk on this leg again...But the damage you've received, it's excruciating. There seems to be missing muscle tissue and nerve endings, but no entry point of attack. I can regenerate portions of the muscle and nerve endings with my own chakra, but...it won't be like how it was"

The tears in my eyes said it all. I wanted this pain gone as soon as possible. The Hyuuga sighed, deciding to go through the precedure. She put her index and middle finger together, creating a small chakra scalpel and proceeded to open up the flesh around my ankle. I didn't flinch when she cut me open though, as this didn't hurt nearly as bad as the pain which had been emitting from inside my ankle. She drained the excess blood before getting to the major problem.

Even though she had seen with her byakugan before hand, seeing it with just normal eyes even frightened the nurse. This type of injury wasn't normal, and was more grusome in full color. She placed her hand inside my formed wound, and poured her chakra in it. At first it did nothing but soothe the pain, or at least a little of it.

But next was amazing. She attached her chakra to my muscle and reconnected it at procise points inside my leg. I winced once or twice when she touched my raw bone, but again, it had been nothing to the pain that I had experienced. Or so I thought.
*
"Please hold still, this might hurt."*

She formed a hand seal as her chakra took a solid form, digging into the outer layers of my muscle and bone. I felt like it was ripping through my body, muscles, and everything else possible in my leg, causing an instance of pain slightly worse from that of before. After the new muscle had established its new home, it changed shape according to my ankle and to what was missing, fitting it almost to a T.

The pain had ceased and my mind felt relaxed for once. The women quickly fixed back up the incision she made and applied stitches. She finished off with a simple healing palm technique, to remedy the broken skin. Looking at me she commented:*

"You should be able to use your leg again, but do be careful This new artificial muscle isn't as stressed as your other muscles have been, so if you push yourself too far you might do more damage than good."*

I nodded slowly as I left the hospital. I was glad that being a shinobi covered most of my doctor bills. Wobbling on my left leg, I decided I would go back home for a short amount of time, I needed a good rest.  
​


----------



## Laix (Apr 22, 2014)

_Edie Nakano_

TRAINING ARC LIQUID TIME III
_Sanranchō_​_chakra enhanced strength training;_
TRAINING GROUNDS #27, OUTSKIRTS OF KONOHA

Sunset had dawned on the training grounds. The hazy warm colours of the setting sun cast its light over the field, littered with various cracks, holes, fissures and craters. It was an unfortunate chore for the poor doton user responsible for fixing this, but as Dr. Yui Kuriyama would say:

"Training grounds are meant to be destroyed! Don't hold back!"

Hours had passed since they begun training for the Okashō. Edie was picking it up faster than Kuriyama could've ever imagined. Most girls she's seen train for this at the Academy take at least a couple weeks just to create the smaller craters. The chakra control required was almost perfect; your timing, your dosage, your precision, it all had to be on point with your speed and each other. 

Edie kneeled on the floor, her breath raspy and quick. Sweat was dripping down her skin from what felt like everywhere and her hands were bruised black and purple, although that went away every three or so minutes only to return after a few more rounds. 

"You're doing well child, you're almost there. Have you thought about a name for your technique?" Kuriyama pondered curiously. On that note, Edie hadn't thought of a name. She didn't realise there was even a name for this technique.

"There's a name for this? I-I thought... it was just chakra enhanced... strength!" She replied, pausing to catch her breath.

"No dear, its original name is 'Okashō!' Maybe you could have one related to a special motif you have or something like that."

Edie thought for a moment. Okashō was scattered cherry blossoms. The rocks flying through the air after the impact did sort of resemble falling cherry blossoms, perhaps like cherry blossom trees in hell. Not wanting to dwell to much on something as irrelevant as the name, she shook herself awake and stood up to continue her training. However, when her blonde locks swayed with her motion, her blue butterfly hair adornment fell to the ground. As she picked it up, the idea for a name popped straight into her head.

"Butterflies... Scattered Butterflies... Sanranchō! Headmistress, thats it! Sanranchō, its called Sanranchō!"

Kuriyama accepted the name with a smile. "Sanranchō... That's certainly new. People usually aren't very creative with the name, but I thought you'd like something different!"

"Hah..." Edie moved to the decreasing amounts of undamaged space on the plains. She stood still, focusing her chakra to her right fist for what felt like the thousandth time. 

_(Focus the chakra, let it all flow to your fist and then shut the gate. Wind back your fist...)_

Edie pulled her fist back, clenching it as tight as her muscles could go. Kuriyama watched with anticipation. 

This was going to be the one.

_*SANRANCHŌ!*_​
_*SMASH*_

The Nakano pounded her fist into the ground, sending an initial shockwave through the area followed by a fissure in the ground that soon turned into rocks flying through the sky and a large crater forming around her. This was her biggest yet! It was large, it was destructive, it was chaotic. Had she done it?

"This good grandma!?" She yelled from across the field.

"EXCELLENT MY DEAR!! ONCE MORE FOR LUCK!"

Focus your chakra, let it all flow, shut the gate, wind your fist back...

_*SANRANCHŌ!*_​_*
SMASH*_

The same result yet again. It was done! It was beautiful, her first offensive technique. She was beyond excited to use it properly in battle, to really show off to all those who call her 'weak' and 'useless', namely that gobby Hyūga. Edie was finally back to the top of her game, Queen of Haruno Sakura Medical Academy.

_(I think its time to surprise a bitch or two with this...)

_*- Liquid Time Complete -*​

​


----------



## Chaos Theory (Apr 22, 2014)

*Zansatsu|Genin|Konahagakure*

*[On the Trail of a Maid, Konohagakure]​*​
[The Unwilling Maid V, _Even the Best Laid Plans Aren't Bimbo Proof_]​
_-Nakano Manor_

Satoshi, in the guise of Suzume, stood in awe at the manor as it lay before him. Never in his life had he felt so small. Even that rotund lady back in Sunagakure had nothing on this family. "So, how are you today Ms. Sato?" Alisa asked as she closed the doors behind them. Satoshi snapped from his stupor;  "Oh, I'm feeling much better since your and Nee-San's visit yesterday and all that yummy chocolate really made my day!" is exclaimed though the sheer unbridled happiness he displayed made him feel as if his teeth were going to rot. "Well that is very good to hear Suzume-Chan. Well.." Alisa pauses as she looked around. The small girl seemed in awe at just how big and lavish the inside of the residence was. A small smile forms across her lips, "Would you like a tour of the house Suzume-Chan?" is asked. Satoshi looked to her and gave his best excited face,  "I would love that!" is replied with a twinkle in 'her' eyes. 

"After that we can rest in the main Den, then when the time comes. If you want, you can go with me to get Edie." is offered.  "I'd love that very much!" is again exclaimed which in actuality made the boy sick to his stomach. His real reason for agreeing to the tour was to get a run down of the house and see just how many people were here that may hamper his ability to get away with Alisa when that time came. The maid with the silver hair held a hand toward the stairs as if to usher her guest before her. 'Suzume' looked to Alisa as they both started to scale the double tiered set of stairs,  "Can I see Nee-San's room?" is asked with the largest Puppy-dog eyes that the maid had ever seen. They even put Edie's to shame when she was younger. "N-no, I doubt M'lady would like us going into her room without her being present." 'Suzume's' shoulders sink.  "I-I understand" is lightly whimpered. 

Satoshi truthfully didn't care to see the large chested girl's room. He merely figured that would be something this girl would have wanted to see if she was actually here. "Well, we call this the Grand Hallway Suzume-Chan. Master Nakano dedicated it to all the Generations of the Nakano family back to its founding." is explained as the two started to walk down the picture laden hallway. Satoshi looked over the paintings. For the most part it seemed that the women of this family were blessed with hair of gold and a full figure. No wonder Edie had the curves she did. Giving a curious look around 'Suzume' stops and turns to Alisa. 

 "This is a pretty big place Alisa-San ... but so far you are the only person I've seen. They-they can't be as so mean as to make you clean this whole big house by yourself!!" is shouted in fake concern. Alisa smiled and patted the 'girl' on the head, "I assure you Suzume-Chan. I am not the only worker employed by the Nakano family. Most only come into work when Mr. Nakano throws a benefit or banquet. We mostly run on myself two other Maids and a set of Butlers. Mr. Nakano and M'lady are rarely here for lunch so the cook doesn't arrive until three or so." is assured as they started to walk once again. 'Suzume' grins. Alisa unwittingly just gave him all the information that he needed. He no longer needed to count heads as he had a count. He just needed to find them. 

 "Oh, can I meet them?" is asked. The easiest way to a point is a worm hole, but since this was a house and not space a straight line would suffice. "Sure, though you'd have to wait until dinner. I'm the only one here on until then. You dropped by on a busy day. Normally the Maids are here cleaning, but today they are getting things that M'lady deem to trivial for herself to get and the Butlers  are procuring the things needed to run the house." is the reply. Satoshi thanked what ever god smiled upon him. This was going to be easy, easy as taking candy from a baby. Now more relaxed the tour continued as he asked about things he figured the girl would be interested in and soon they were making their way back down toward the large Den that Alisa had spoken on earlier. 

As they hit the bottom of the stairs Suzume just allows Alisa to pass her. Coming to a stop she pulls her free hand behind her.  "Alisa-San?", "Yes?",  "Would you like to play marbles?" is asked while the maid turned to her. "What" is asked as 'Suzume' rolled two black orbs between Alisa's feet. The woman immediately realizes they weren't marbles. But a light blue gas quickly envelopes her. She coughs a couple times stumbling toward 'Suzume' who poof's into Jinta's form all dressed in dark cloths red clothing, his shirt had a single sleeve opposite a lapel. The maid gasps for air as her vision starts to fade. Her eyes trace from the mask that covered the mouth of the boy and forehead protector, which depicted the twin stones of Iwagakure, down to his ankles which were wrapped in a mesh net. Jinta catches her from her fall and lays her gently on the ground.  "Don't worry lady Alisa, that will merely make you sleep for a long while. You're not worth a thing to me dead." he assures her patting her silver hair reminiscently  of the way she did to him. 

As she faded he pulls out a syringe and yanking the top from the needle with his teeth he sticks it into her neck.  "And this is just to make sure that you don't try and move while I transport you." he states as he injected her with a paralytic that only affected her limbs. It should last the entire train ride. But to be sure he positioned her body like he would Doru, he was going to make sure. Tying her in his invisible strings he binds her in a manner that if one could see the binds it would be reminiscent of bondage. It served both as a way to secure her and for functionality. She seemed like a timid lady, so if she moved and felt things slip into spaces they shouldn't go she'd likely stop moving. Up to then his plans seemed to be going smoothly. That is, until the cook opened the door. Seemed he had a special meal that Edie wanted cooked and he needed an hour or two more to prepare it. "Who are you?" is asked as he intruded on Satoshi before he could make his great escape.  "The wrong person to walk in on." is the simple reply given as Doru too disguised as a Iwa Ninja pounces on the man. A needle is quickly plunged into his neck. It was a liquid form of the gas given to Alisa, this was a kidnapping after all. No logical need for bloodshed as the man fell to the floor.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Apr 22, 2014)

*Post Continued*

*Cont.​*
 The Bimbo Enters!​
_-Outside the Manor_

Edie drug her bag behind her as she made her way back home. Her training with the head Mistress had her tired and she didn't feel like attending all those classes. So, she cut them to 'rest'. Not realizing that the door was partly open she grabs the doorknob, twist and opens it and walks into the foyer. Stepping over the cook, whom she largely ignores, she comes face to back with someone hunching over something.  "Excuse _ME_, what are you doing in _MY_ home?" is asked. Satoshi breaths heavily and while turning to face Edie he stands. Now able to get a good look at her he sees that her boobs are almost a match for Kaz' which was a testament to that blood that ran through her veins. Edie though wasn't focused on him. She was focused on Alisa who looked to be partially wrapped in a cloak and out cold. 

This infuriated the girl and she honestly did know what made her more mad. The fact that this _boy_ thought he could steal Alisa from her or the fact that it was Alisa and not _her_ that was being kidnapped.  "Look girl, I'm not here to hurt you, just here for the lady." he said gesturing down to Alisa. ('Hohohohohoho') Edie laughs to herself as she brought a hand to her mouth. ('That's cute, this boy thinks that he can hurt _me_') is thought as she thought back on all the training that she'd been doing with the teenage hag Kuriyama; this boy would be lucky if she didn't accidentally break him in half. Her shoes squeak while she walked up to him then throwing her chest up on him, almost knocking him down with her fun bags, she gets up in his face. She lands a finger on his chest, just above what looked like squished water balloons, and she digs a nail in. 'I don't know who you think you are you pervert. But you are not wel-'

The Nakano Heiress paused as she felt his fingers sink into her breast and move around. Her face grows solemn. A firm slap across Satoshi's face tells the whole story as the room echoed with the sound of hand on cheek. Stepping back she covers her bosom with one arm. 'How dare you! You're such an ugly person who has to cover his face that you don't even have the right to think of me. Much less touch me!" is shouted.  "Not my problem lady. You threw them on me. I just decided to do a quick comparison." Edie looked blankly at him, she didn't know what to say at that type of comment. It then dawned on her, ('Hohohohohoho, he must be comparing me to his girlfriend, too bad no other woman can compare to my beauty. He's tasted perfection and now will be forced to return to mediocrity!') the delusion played thorough her mind. "Tell you what." she states resting the back of her hands on her shapely hips.

"If you clean the filth off my shoes with your tongue _and_ become my apprentice's slave. I shall forgive these transgressions to my name and my house." she offered. Hell she was impressed with herself. It's not everyday she saves someone's life by not killing them. She shifts her hips provocatively "It's better than jail time, or me killing you. Wouldn't you agree? And little Suzume is such a Cutie! You'll love being bossed around by her." is added with demented glee. Under his mask Satoshi grinned. She was a talker. Guess what, he could be a talker too.  "You know what tits, you have the curves. But your attitude is shitty. I'd take Ms. Alisa here over you any day of the week, twice on Sunday. After all, you're nothing without those lumps of flesh hanging off your chest." is replied with a hidden grin.

Edie's eyes widen in rage, what did he just say? He'd choose Alisa over her?! Storming up to 'Jinta' she pulls her left hand back and swings. But the move was more or less telegraphed and Satoshi grabbed her wrist. This, however, was Edie's plan. She learned it when she was being trained by Kuriyama and she is just as quickly swinging with her right. This time it was a fist that catches Satoshi on the bridge of the nose. She didn't infuse Chakra as that was a warning not to impugn her honor as a lady. With a use of the Body Flicker Satoshi retreats a short distance. But a grin could be seen under that mask.  "You shouldn't let that anger get the best of ya tits. It gives you tunnel vision." he states. Then lifting a hand he shows off a nice warm pink bra. Edie's eyes widen as she felt gravity say a loving hello and she looks down to her blouse, the top two buttons were unclasped.  "Next time you throw them on me the fun to be had will be all the greater." is added which brings Edie's attention back to the pig... who had stowed away her bra!! WTF!? Thief!!


----------



## Sumon (Apr 22, 2014)

*Shinomori Aoshi, Land of Rivers*
_Arc: The Hunt
Part 13: The mysterious scroll: Hyōton no Jutsu_

“Wow.” Misao gasped upon seeing the scroll’s seal being broken by Aoshi, who acted collected despite the success. With the seal disappearing and scroll unrolling, it could mean one thing and one thing only: Aoshi was strong like never before. Twice had he tried opening it before: when he was 7 year old weak boy, having just found the scroll while looking for treasure in a castle, he attempted to open it with his bare hands unsuccessfully. The other try came a month or two ago when Aoshi had realized he possessed Hyōton. Back then he read a kanji on the scroll that stood for Ice Release and made a connection between his secret talent and the mysterious object. But then he was unable to open it as well, leaving him in crossroads about the scroll’s legitimacy. In the end he decided not to let the scroll out of his sight and keep it in his back pocket at all times, thinking maybe he had to get stronger to actually be able to break the seal. And good thing he did just that, because now the seal was broken and its writings exposed to the young man’s red eyes in full color.

*“When one can control his chakra so precise that creations of ice rise from the ground and weapons start glowing in unseen fashion, only then and not before can one expect to actually manipulate Hyōton.”*

Aoshi read in his mind what was written at the very beginning of the scroll, giving some thought to it. Writings after that quote, however, appeared in hieroglyphs, impossible to be read by the young man. Since the scroll was no ordinary and sort of magical, Aoshi figured he’d have to learn the first step if he wanted to proceed to another. Because up until now he neither could make weapons glow nor could he make ice rise from the ground. The few things he could do with Hyōton so far were spitting out ice needles, breathing ice onto surface, creating a solid but immobile image of him that froze anyone who got into physical contact with it, making it snow, and coating himself in a layer of ice. Nothing of Aoshi’s current jutsu arsenal did have much resemblance to the things written in the scroll. 

The young man stood up, leaving scroll lying on the ground, and walked to a river running nearby without saying a word to Misao, who didn’t ask anything herself and just kept watching her role model. Aoshi concentrated larger than usual amount of chakra at the bottom of his feet and stepped on the water successfully. The river wasn’t wide, but did its purpose of increasing the difficulty of chakra control while standing on it. 

Aoshi walked to the middle of the river and remained standing there in firm position. He moved his chakra throughout his body at high speeds while mixing it up with Ice. He tried to allocate equal amount of chakra at every limb of his while keeping necessary amount of chakra on his feet not to fall into the water. Little bit of frost started appearing around him on the water.

Misao, trying to mirror Aoshi’s moves, too stepped on the water after concentrating little bit of chakra on her feet. She had learnt this in a cabin program for extremely talented children. And while there was frost around Aoshi, around Misao little bit of steam started coming from the water into air. 

They stood there for good 10 minutes, until Aoshi thought it was enough and jumped on the solid ground while Misao remained standing on the water.

Then Aoshi, with what he thought to be superior chakra control than 10 minutes ago, formed Ox handseal, which is associated with the cold month of December, and directed his chakra into the ground in front. Suddenly, human sized pillar of crystal clear ice rose from the ground 5 meters away from the young man, indicating that his chakra control was indeed superior now. 

Unfazed but happy with the result, the young man raised his right palm in front of himself and directed large portion of chakra outside it. A tiny mass of ice appeared little above the palm and started forming into something bigger little by little. A few seconds later it had begun getting form and finally an ice shuriken made completely out of nothing using ice infused chakra was now in his hand. Aoshi threw the ice shuriken at the ice pillar, piercing into it without much problem. 

Next thing he did were take out a couple of ordinary, metallic shurikens out of his pouch and hold them tightly in both his hands in front with just the tip of his fingers. Through fingertips he sent ice infused chakra into them, making the projectiles glow in light blue colour, just like it was written in the mysterious scroll. Aoshi launched the glowing shurikens at the ice pillar with great velocity, greater than before. The glowing projectiles, spinning around while covering the distance, pierced through the pillar and got stuck at the very middle it like some kind of fossils. 

Now Aoshi unsheathed his katana and held it tightly with right hand. Once again the young man directed ice infused chakra into weapon, but this time the weapon was quite large so bigger portion of chakra was required. Starting to feel exhaustion due to the continuous training today, Aoshi didn’t plan on stopping anytime soon regardless. The world’s future was in his hands... Finally, a light blue glow appeared around katana’s sharp blade and kept getting more intense within seconds. The air near Aoshi became a little bit chilly while particles of frost were falling from the sword. The young man took a few steps forward and holding the blade tightly with both hands, he swung enhanced katana at the ice pillar, slicing it in half with ease. He could feel freezing new power surging through his veins.​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Apr 22, 2014)

*Ren Houki*
KOUDO-DA NINJA ACADEMY

__________​
Ren took over from Shurui's explanation at her prompt, poofing over next to her with a body flicker after collecting his kunai, decidedly beginning with his strategy, since he felt that was the most important aspect to cover here. The spar was really one big chess match, with both he and Shurui trying to outmaneuver each other, rather than actually clashing head on. "Even more than having access to a lot of jutsu, it's important for a shinobi to have a keen mind. Although Shurui-san said I actually had the first move, she'd made some hand seals in an attempt to trick me. A lot of shinobi would think that whatever she tried to do failed because nothing happened, but that's wrong for three key reasons. One, it's very unlikely for a ninjutsu to completely fail and the worst thing that would generally happen is that you get a very diluted version of it. Even if it did, Shurui-san would have experienced chakra deficiency or some sort of panic, but her facial expression remained the same. Second, I said at the beginning that we would be showing you guys ninjutsu, taijutsu and genjutsu."

He took a pause, bringing a ribbon to tie up the back of his hair, then took a deep breath. "I have no talent or ability in genjutsu whatsoever, but since Shurui-san seemed to agree with my suggestion, I guessed that she had no problem showing any of the three shinobi arts. So, when she used those handseals, I looked out for any possible sign of ninjutsu, as taijutsu techniques don't mould chakra. Therefore, when nothing happened, I quickly deduced that she made an illusion instead."

The Houki brought the kunai up, showing the one which had nicked his face. There was a slight bloodstain on the end of the blade, but it had long since dried and hardened with dirt. "Here's where it gets a bit complicated. She wanted me to think that I had the first move when _she_ made the first move, but I'd actually set up way before that with these kunai, rigging them so that I could remote control them with my finger. I figured that I might need it at some point, so I set them up. The hand seals I'd made at the start of the kumite was me activating it, but I broke into a shunshin immediately afterwards. Can anybody tell me why?"

One of the kids spoke up. "Did you wanna try and overwhelm her with speed so she couldn't do anything?"

Another student replied, scowling behind his glasses slightly. "Obviously not. Where's the strategy behind that?"

"Yeah, what he..." Ren looked at the guy who had replied, then paused, not remembering his name. "... said. It was partially to lure her into a false sense of security, so she'd act more rashly, and it's part of the reason why I held back. And it was also to hide what the handseals I'd made previously was for, since less skilled shinobi use seals for basic jutsu like the body flicker. As it turned out, it ended up being an illusion, so I quickly flicked the kunai over to my face to scratch it here." He pointed at the faint red mark on his face. 

"Because outside of kai, pain is the only way to break out of an opponent's genjutsu. I knew what she was trying to do, so I moved away immediately." He nodded his head at Shurui, and then glanced at the other Yamanaka girl in the class. "Yamanaka's are well known for their Mind Body Switch technique, which is very dangerous if you're left with an opening. Generally, it's best used when a couple of team mates create an opening, but she did it herself with an illusion. It's probably one of the scariest clan jutsu in Konoha, actually, just because it's so hard to break out of and leaves you completely vulnerable. The only downside is that it's slow and needs aiming time, which is why I moved around so much before it could hit."

The Houki coughed, then looked at his partner. "Hey, you can take over now. I've talked too much for today." He said, walking over to the grass and taking a seat. Ren gave a brief glance at the class as he moved to sit down, wondering if his talk about the Yamanaka clan techniques gathered that girl in the class any more respect. He wanted to give Shurui the chance to shine a bit more as well... and, god damn, he was exhausted from all that talking.


----------



## LunarCoast (Apr 22, 2014)

luffy no haki said:


> *Shinkurou Kengo*
> 
> _What a sword is meant for VI_​Man, this owl is scaryyyy. It seems that if I get too close to this guy, she will try to get my flesh asap. I stare at it, for some reason I never get some good relationship with birds.Remmy is a clear example of this as every single time it gets to bring me a message from  Raku, it end up shitting on me, I don?t know if it?s a joke or it simply hates me. On the othe rhand there is that time when a hen almost killed my ass for getting near of its chicken...that hurt for real you know? That?s why if you are smart you will never challenge one of those, I?m sure ya need to be a jounin level ninja to face ?em angry.
> 
> ...



"She's just an owl, with a tendancy to be overly protective of her master. I do not think her intentions would be to hurt you, or even kill you... if she could even achieve such a feat."He states plainly when Shin requested such information.










 (More of a test)

Glad to see they got underway Hatori stuck close, explaining to the best of his ability then he heard it and something snaped in the back of his mind especially when he see's the blurr dash past him and the command to run? _You're kidding..._ He thinks to himself now just coming into sight of the boar then grunts, "Akarusa don't run." Turning, and extending his hand to grab onto Shin's clothing, "You know Jutsu, you have Kunai, Shuriken?" He asks with a wide grin now facing the two creatures... no beasts he drew Amagumo and steps aside _I've not seen boar this big before._ Unlike his companion Shin he appeared excited.

"Shin we are Shinobi, fucking act like one. Even without our weapons we have Jutsu, and god forbid we die, I rather die face to face with the creature that killed me. It's 2v2 if you cover me I'll cover you, knock them off the fucking path!"He shouts at his comrade hoping to atleast snap him out of this stupid fear of pigs.


----------



## Sumon (Apr 22, 2014)

*Shinomori Aoshi, Land of Rivers*
_Arc: The Hunt
Part 14: The mysterious scroll: Hyōton no Jutsu II _

Basic use of Hyōton no Jutsu was easy. Everything is easy if executed in slow manner. But fights are never easy, they tend to happen extremely fast and every second counts during them. So Aoshi had to learn to manipulate Hyōton while making sudden moves. Nobody would watch him stand while the young man was creating ice shurikens out of thin air or coating metallic weapons in light glow. 

Aoshi formed ox handseal and five small pillars of ice slowly arose from the ground one after another around Aoshi four metres away from him, who was standing next to the sliced pillar in the middle. The pillars kind of surrounded him and were apart each other at equal distance. He sheathed his katana and dropped it on the ground at the sliced pillar, before jumping on its flat top and preparing to up the training’s level while Misao was watching him.

While standing on a narrow flat top of the sliced pillar in the middle, he memorized every single object that was within 30metres around him. Besides the pillars of ice, there were a total of ten trees about twenty metres away from him at every side, and nothing more that was of a bigger structure. The young man also counted how many projectiles he had and put 5 shurikens into his pouch while 1 remaining shuriken and 4 kunais were dropped on the ground next to the katana. Having done all necessary preparations, he jumped forward high into the sky.

In mid-air, Aoshi pulled first shuriken out of his pouch and launched it at a tree at 12 o’clock, after having enhanced it with Ice infused chakra when he had made a throwing motion, making the projectile even deadlier. It drove right into the tree, causing its bark to fly to all sides while the young man landed gracefully on an ice pillar in front with the tip of his toes. He didn’t waste a second and followed immediately afterward with a high jump to left side once again, doing forward double somersault in mid-air while forming ox handseal and creating an ice shuriken at the same time. He launched the ice shuriken at a tree at 14 o’clock right before landing on another pillar of ice. The shuriken flew at moderate speed, not with as much velocity as the one before, and barely hit the tree. But the target was hit nonetheless and Aoshi took a long leap to right side this time, creating an ice shuriken with Ox handseal and immediately following it by pulling one metallic shuriken and enhancing it with Ice chakra. The ice shuriken and the enhanced metallic one were launched at two different trees at 15 o’clock, both hitting the target with Aoshi’s graceful land on another ice pillar. Four down, six to go...

Not wasting any time, only taking a big breath, Aoshi jumped backwards very high and created 2 ice shurikens in mid air. One shuriken, while still in air, was thrown with moderate force little off a tree at 17 o’clock on purpose, just so the young man could throw the second shuriken with greater power a split second later at the first shuriken, changing the latter’s trajectory so it would actually hit the tree. The first shuriken successfully hit the target and Aoshi landed on yet another flat topped pillar of ice while the second shuriken, which purpose was only to assist, fell somewhere on the ground like intended. He took a long high jump to left and after forming ox handseal in midair, thus creating two ice shurikens one in each hand, he spread his crossed hands out, launching the shurikens at two different trees at 19 o’clock. He landed successfully on an ice pillar and took an extremely high jump backward. It was time for grand finale.

While doing back full twisting somersault, he took out three metallic shurikens and coated them all in Ice chakra. When his position was horizontal, he launched the shurikens at three different trees: one at 20 o’clock and two at 21 o’clock. Aoshi with one leg just barely landed on the sliced ice pillar in the middle, while two shurikens got stuck in their targets successfully and the third vaguely scratched the third’s side, but the tree was hit nonetheless. And even though this might have looked like something that took a few minutes, the whole process had lasted only for about 15seconds.​


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 22, 2014)

*Shinkurou Kengo*

_What a sword is meant for VII_​
Whaaaaaa, let go of me dude, seriously why the hurry to get stabbed by those goddamn horns, fangs or wahtever they are?! I may be a ninja...no, actually I?m just a random guy, an awesomeone but still random, who happens to know ninja techniques and customs, that doesn?t make me a ninja, right? Ugh...anyway, this a real pain!! And I don?t tend to use those shuriken and kunai, I only use my sword and ninjutsu to fight so mah attack skills a very limited currently. "Oh c?mmon, the ppigs could just get bored if we run!"I complain but was pretty much ignored as h was already going against them. Why did I even convince him to come with me? Oh yeah, i didn?t want to be alone.

"Aaaah, Whatever!" I yelled in the end and jumped, avoiding one of them that pretty much was about to tackle me. Once I landed I beganto make some handseals for one of the techniques I know. Then, as if it were a water gun, my chakra turned into said liquid came out from mah mouth, a potent stream of water struck against the boar pushing him away but it was not over. The attack hurt him but it wa snot enough to definitely floor him. Following with a different technique, I make handseals again and from the splattered water two Mizu bunshin appeared. I will end without chakra If I keep going...seriously.

Using a shunshin, one of my clones manages to sit on the boar as it starts to jump like an enraged bull aiming to throw off  a brave rider that tried to tame it. Once the animal was in position I used for a second time the first technique performed before and the water pushed the beast out of the rocky way making it fall down, if it didn?t die it?at least very hurt."Man...I?m starting to feel bad for that one"I said.


----------



## Olivia (Apr 22, 2014)

*Kirisaki Shinkō
Not My Speed
*
My legs dangled off the side of my bed when my eyes shot open. It was a hard night getting sleep because there was no comfortable way to rest my ankle. Despite being healed, it was still very sore and unadjusted to my body. I sighed, deciding there was only one way how to break it in. I leaped out of bed, took a quick shower, and went on my way.

Arriving at the training grounds, I drew a line on the ground, this would be my starting point. I decided that I'd have to make it from here to the distant tree one-hundred feet away. Now it wouldn't be about strength or endurance that could carry me over to the tree, no, this was a sprint to test out my new muscle, I had to rely on speed.

I counted down from three, and upon reaching zero I pushed off of my right foot. Each stride I took became longer than the next one, pushing off of each foot farther and farther. I had to remind myself, this was not about my physical strength, I had to just push myself to the limit to stretch out my muscles, I had to push myself to execute my primary speed.

I reached the tree in a short amount of time, but the muscle in my ankle still felt cramped. I knew it wouldn't immediatly get adjusted to my leg, but for it to be this bothersome was - well, bothersome. I stretched my legs before deciding my next target, I was run up that short hill, which had been a little farther than my previous goal, one-hundred and fifty feet. I readied myself and I once again launched off of my right foot.

I continued to race towards the upward slope, putting slight pressure on my ankle. However I decided that was a good thing - if I was actively using the muscle to run, then that meant I was stretching it, that it would get adjusted to my body, and it would eventually feel natural. I eventually made it to the top of the green hill, being able to see the terrain in front of me.

What I could spy was a small creek, which seemed to be an even further distance of roughly two-hundred feet. But to reach toe creek though I'd have to run down the hill. I smiled, I knew this was going to work. I decided to put my left foot back and push off of it this time, to see how my ankle reacted.

Strangely enough, it worked quite fine. My muscle didn't hurt when I pushed off of it, and in fact, I felt as if I was going faster than normal. Maybe I was too pleased with my results to notice that it had been due to the force of gravity pulling my body down that had made my speed increase, but I probably didn't care in the slightest.

I quickly made my way to to the bubbling creek and took a short rest. All these high speed sprints were almost leaving me out of breath, but I could feel myself getting slightly faster, especially with this new untrained muscle. I looked about forty-five degrees to my right and noticed a few log posts. That had been where the training sight was, I could make a complete lap.

I once again attempted to launch myself off from my left foot, and raced back towards the training sight. I had to dodge and weave through the large forest, but I never lost sight of my goal. Soon enough, I made it to my destination. The air smelled fresh  as sweat started to roll down my face. I had made it. 

I sat down for a quick breather. I needed to actually rest now, since I had just basically ran non-stop for quite a distance. I layed my back down and stared at the blue sky above me, with the birds flapping their wings and chirping, as the clouds rolled over over the bright sun.

After about twenty-minutes of resting I decided I needed to stop being lazy. I bounced back onto my feat as I prepared to do the race again, except this time I knew exactly which points I had to go to, so there would be no stops until I made it back here. I prepared myself by jogging slowly in place for about a minute, and after I felt my legs were warmed up I placed my right foot behind me, and kicked off with my left foot.

I had first made it to the large tree which seemed like a simple task than before, making a sudden right turn to run up the hill. The upward trek on the green land had been tougher than running on flat ground, but soon enough I made it to the top. I turned to my right again and ran down the hill towards the creek.

I almost felt like I was going to tumble, but I didn't let that deter me. I continued to sprint as I entered the forest, passing the small creek, and taking another sharp turn to the right. I raced towards the imaginary finish line, and no matter of how many branches or leaves got in my way, I wouldn't be stopped.

I eventually made it back to the large opening and sat down again. It seemed a little easier than the first time, but maybe that's because I knew where I was going. I decided to lay down and rest. I decided that in about twenty minutes I'd get up and restart the whole 'race', and continue doing so, until the sun had set. 


​


----------



## LunarCoast (Apr 22, 2014)

luffy no haki said:


> *Shinkurou Kengo*
> 
> _What a sword is meant for VII_​
> Whaaaaaa, let go of me dude, seriously why the hurry to get stabbed by those goddamn horns, fangs or wahtever they are?! I may be a ninja...no, actually I?m just a random guy, an awesomeone but still random, who happens to know ninja techniques and customs, that doesn?t make me a ninja, right? Ugh...anyway, this a real pain!! And I don?t tend to use those shuriken and kunai, I only use my sword and ninjutsu to fight so mah attack skills a very limited currently. "Oh c?mmon, the ppigs could just get bored if we run!"I complain but was pretty much ignored as h was already going against them. Why did I even convince him to come with me? Oh yeah, i didn?t want to be alone.
> ...



Hatori is surprised seeing the capabilities of Shin made him feel both curious and excitement and could only wonder what other abilities he would see when he began his adventurers and real missions, then he rememebrs once more he was tasked with killing the rogue members of his family. Anyway, with one boar down he awaits the second simply staring at it before the beast charges in his direction with a wailing roar seeing it's companion get pushed off the path and into the chasms below.

Hatori remains mostly still but changed his stance his one foot off to the right slightly towards the wall and moves Amagumo into a odd position, having it down at his flank leaving himself seemingly open. Reacting quickly to the beast as it comes into range he side steps at the last moment and cuts into the boars hide but seemed to have purposely avoided vitals. It skids to a halt before getting a kick up the backside by Hatori knocking it off, with it's companion. "Tch... You'd think if they are this big it'd be worth the effort." Placing Amagumo back into the scabbard cleaning the blade with a single slash. "You're amazing Ninjutsu user, far more competent than me."

-Credit, where credit is due.

_I've not seen boar those big before, and why would they be up in the mountain, did someone send them?_


----------



## Olivia (Apr 22, 2014)

*Kirisaki Shinkō
It's a Trap
*
The moonlight shined down onto me as I lay on the grass. After a hard day of constantly trying to train my leg muscles I had to rest, I was sure they would be sore all day tomorrow. But since I was awake I decided I might as well be productive with my time. I stood up on my feet and conjured two needles.

I threw them both on the ground rather close together, trying to think of a jutsu I could create. I got it - it could be a trap. But I didn't want to use my chakra threads to trip the enemy or anything as it would be too obvious. That's when the idea hatched into my head.

I created two more needles and charged them with my lightning element, throwing them into the ground together. Forming the correct handseals, the chakra linked between the two needles and sparked. I was pleased with my results, except for the end portion.

The needles disintegrated almost instantly, not being able to hold a constant charge. I wondered how I could make this more efficient, because it was certainty possible, but I needed to create less of a strain. So I decided to make three needles. I threw them onto the ground in a triangle formation, rather close together, and activated the jutsu.

They all sparked, and due to there being three of them, the charge balanced out more equally, but disappeared after about one second of electricity. That could work, but I needed a more constant output so it could be effective in battle. I decided I had to create four this time, and put them in a square formation.

They didn't fizzle out until a little after one second, showing that progress was being made, but obviously not enough yet. At this rate it'd have to be around ten to fifteen needles just to keep a positive charge for longer than two seconds! I knew I couldn't go above five, as that'd take too long to set up, but I decided to throw out five just to test anyways.

It reached the maximum of two seconds before all five needles were destroyed, which was both surprising and disappointing. But I soon realized one major flaw. I had then too close, yes the current will be stronger because it the 'receptors' are closer and can vibrate off of them easier, but no normal person would step into a trap this small. I conjured five needles once again, and placed them three feet apart from each other.

It fizzled out after three seconds, an accomplishment I enjoyed. They were surviving longer because they weren't being over-charged, and even though the technique wouldn't be as strong, it would still be able to paralyze the opponent. But that length of time wasn't long enough, I had to get it to be even longer.

I seperated the needles a bit farther, around five feet, and activated the jutsu. The charge was definitly weaker, probably only able to stun an enemies legs from moving, but the time frame had been five seconds. That had been more than enough time to get the upperhand on an opponent. Since the technique would take too long to set up anyways, I needed to length of time to be significant, and five seconds were enough!

I continued to practice throwing the needles into the ground from multiple angles, trying to show the efficiency of putting this jutsu out in battle. As I thought it was a bit of a hassle, but to be able to actually snare an opponent with a technique like this would be huge. After I felt I had a grip on this technique, I layed back down on the ground and closed my eyes.   
​


----------



## Kenju (Apr 22, 2014)

[5 Lives Code - Distance is Darkness]
-Mission: Kill The Traitor (Part 3)-
[FONT=”Book Antiqua”]
She removed her hands from her pocket, making sure not to underestimate there being a trap as she walked down the blue carpet hall. The sounds of the other residents within their hotel rooms could be heard easily as Riokou kept a close eye on whatever she saw, even though there was no movement to be seen within the empty hall beside herself. Whatever conflict that could happen once she reaches the targets supposed room would most likely cause a lot of commotion to the bystanders,
_
"I'd prefer to not disturb their peace and to settle this silently but that's unlikely,"
_
She thought so herself with a few blinks as to not strain her eyes too much. After that, she had finally reached the room that had been assigned to her target. Staring at the the door for quite a bit, Riokou used the key she stole to open the door and removed a piece of wire from the pouch on her left hip. She tossed and tied the wire carefully around the doorknob. With that done, she dragged the end of the wire 15 feet away from the door and and pulled it like the take of an animal, making the knob turn and open the door, revealing a small crack of space into the room. 

No trap, 

Seeing that her worry was one not to fret over, Riokou annoying jerked the wire off of the doorknob and tossed it into her pocket like trash. 

With her head against the door, she peered into the small space that the door made and slowly opened it, expanding that open space and make what she could see, more into clear view. Riokou lightly took a step into the seemingly casual room, a sound barely being made. Her eyes scanned from left to right, the signs of life not being caught. 

Whether by her own skill or on the target's absolute careless, Riokou had entered within the murderer's temporary living space. Or atleast, his supposed living space. The girl had not fully gotten a clue to whether this was a simple hoax to throw her further off her lead. 

But, Riokou would not have been bothered even if that were the case. She was the type of person that was incredibly grateful for even the smallest of things. If this location is a sham, it was still a hint that she was on to something. This amateur was not entirely hopeless

She thought about herself as the crept through out the corners and spaces of the room. She searched for whatever she could find, whether it be a personal item or a dead body. Riokou then stopped herself, because she was so focused on whatever could be hidden, the kunoichi had lately noticed that the bed was recently used. 

Yes, someone was definitely in here today and made themselves at home. Riokou's hope was that it was indeed the traitorous Aoshi. 

It was a possibility that the traitor had not planned to return, but Riokou did not want to let this chance go by on a simple assumption that would let the slime pass right under her nose. 

.......Besides, because Riokou had paid several _hawks_ to keep a close eye on a boy and a small girl, *she would be instantly alerted of their location within the village*. This would give her the chance to deliver the first move and create the deciding factor of this hunt.

A flash bomb was hung behind the door and Riokou placed herself within closet. The door was locked yet again and room was returned to the position it was before the girl had entered.

Now there was only the need to patiently wait,

The clock was ticking,....
A small smirk revealed itself within the darkness of the closet 

The crimes that Shinomori Aoshi had committed....
_"Will be judged by Silent Honors!" _
[/font]​


----------



## Chronos (Apr 22, 2014)

*Amaya, Setsuko l Genin l Border*

Upon realizing their new teammates and exchanging handshakes, Setsuko was giving a small briefing about the situation at hand. Of course, although she herself wasn't about to join the Chuunin exams, they both seemed nice on her eyes, while she was asked is she was briefed prior to the mission. Setsuko rose her hand towards her chin, and grope it with the bridge of her index and thumb. Pondering about the situation, she was giving a vague explanation about what had been in hand. Turning her gaze towards the floor as if making herself think by steadying her thoughts on the blank surface that was the floor. 

"Natsu Nakano, if I remember correctly. I know only that he's a very important benefactor for Konoha. And the man who's assigned us to do this mission.  Other than that, I'm rather blank about who he is."  

Setsuko responded honestly. She knew nothing of the Nakano other than what people spoke. She probably read a magazine about him and his daughter somewhere, but it didn't quite reach her interest. For a girl, Setsuko was tomboyish and most of the media's form of entertainment didn't quite reach her as she's spent the majority of the time either working on her sword play, or helping the village in mission like this. Setsuko knew at least the severity of what occurred. While pacing a few steps forwards, lowering her voice enough so that no outside source could hear, but that these tree girls could she spoke.

"I know that at least, how this might seem as an act of treason as White had sent a squad to deal with the responding terror. Natsu Nakano being the client is what would cause a dilemma so I assumed we were to keep quiet. I exist here as a standpoint reminder of the alliance of both factions and a binding trust. With a Fuzengakure Genin in the midst, we would not have been able to press any serious charges as my directive is assigned by the Kage himself."


----------



## Olivia (Apr 22, 2014)

*Kirisaki Shinkō
Liquid Time: Bad For Business II
*
Ryoko seemed a little displeased that I didn't shake my hand  with her, but I thought it was unnecessary simply because we had already  been acquainted. Regardless once we were finished with our customary  greeting, the Hyuuga decided to speak about the client for the mission.

Natsu Nakano correct? I remember back at the restaurant Edie said such a  name, believed to be her father. From the message it seemed he dealed  with the politics of the nations, which sort of made him a big shot. Now  who knows if that made Edie big in any way besides her breasts.

Ryoko first started speaking of the man known as Natsu. I knew he was some sort of big shot, but not only that, it seemed that him being our client could cause problems if it were to get out. I agreed with Setsuko in that we'd have to keep that on the down low if we wanted to get out of here in one piece.

We made our way through the customs office, where Ryoko seemingly let  Setsuko take the lead. Even though she was the leader it made sense, it had been exactly as Setsuko said. She was the only shinobi from Black, and if we had her lead  the way it would look a lot more official, especially since she was a genin of her own kage.

We eventually made it through customs where I decided it would be best  to describe our abilities. If we wanted to work as a team we would have  know each other in and out, be able to understand each others thought  processes. But for now all we could do is share information about one  another.

I've worked with Ryoko before, but I doubt she saw the full extent of  my abilities. However Setsuko on the other hand hadn't seen me fight at  all - so I doubt that she would know any of my abilities. To dodge any more political talk, I decided to  speak first, explaining the basics of my jutsu.

"Well, just so we're more familiar with each other in battle. My  abilities are mainly based around the conjuring of needles and the  application of them. I also have the lightning element which can either  enhance my needles, or simply use it for my own jutsu."

I knew my explanation was short, but it was definitely to the point and  precise. I remember watching the Hyuga in battle, and she was as  graceful in battle as the legendary Hyuga's of history said they were.  With her beautiful byakugan too, she was simply almost too pristine to  be a shinobi. 

I looked towards Setsuko wondering how she fought. She had a sword near  by, so very much like Suzume who I met earlier, I instantly thought she  could be some form of swordsmen or samurai. But I didn't want to make an  assumption based on appearance alone. I wondered, as I waited for one  of the other two to speak up.   ​


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 22, 2014)

*Zell Kazama
Road To Tanzaku Town
*

It took them about an hour to finally get to Tanzaku Town, it was a pretty generic looking place. Some of it looked seedy and lawless but on the way in they had seen some farms and marshland that looked civilized. Aside from the scenery the rest of their trek had been unremarkable.  They didn’t communicate much, but it was not for the reason most would think, for once Zell didn’t embarrass himself with gawky antics. They were just both really angry which gave them razor sharp focus. Something stunk about this entire mission and when it came down to life or death the Jounin leader of their team was a complete non-factor. Whatever weird thing was going on with Edie preserved her life, but relying on a mysterious healing ability was not usually an ingredient for mission success. Asami had purposefully been sabotaging them; there was no way in hell any of this had been designed to build up a team. Zell and Ryoko both understood this completely and perhaps this is what disturbed them the most, the fact that Asami was nowhere to be found…

“Zell, I think since we're here we need to come up with the best course of action to complete the mission and find the winner of the Mrs.Basic pageant."

Zell didn't quite get what 'basic' meant but considering the only one Ryoko insulted with regularity was Edie it was clear that's whom she was talking about. He kind of furrowed his brow a bit a little put off at her ability to still snipe at Edie without her being in sight, well Ryoko was a Hyuuga so maybe Edie was in her sight... The problem was that it seemed like something she wouldn't do, or at least it defied the idea of her he had been creating since they first met. Taking note of the incident and filing it into the memory banks his thoughts shifted to the more important statement she posed, coming up with a plan to infiltrate the bunny lounge. As they walked the streets of Tanzaku Town though, they had passed more than one of these gentlemanly establishments and the only one who knew for sure where to go was Asami.

"The best course of action is for us to split up... that way we cover more ground and find Edie quicker so we can finally end this mission."

The tone of Zell's words were a bit different, there wasn't a lack of confidence or softness to it anymore. He was more stoic now, but the tint of apathy was no longer there, he was calm and focused. It gave him a quiet understated swagger that was the antithesis in most regards to his previous behavior.

"That's a good plan. We will split up, but I have something for you to take first."

Ryoko reached into her satchel and produced what was a red oval shaped pill, holding it out for Zell. The argent haired genin had never seen it nor did he know what it did, but it seemed to be something that could help.

"What kind of trouble are you expecting?" He inquired as he moved to take the pill from her hand, but before he could pull away she grabbed his hand. The Hyuuga Chuunin was a lot stronger than she looked as Zell felt himself unable to flex his hand to get out of her grip.

"We don't know what Asami is planning and if we're alone it'll make it easier for her to get to us. So I want you to promise me the minute you feel like you're in trouble or if you see her you'll take that pill. It'll help you fight and make it easier for me to see your chakra. If the situation occurs where you need to use that attack from earlier be careful. Your hand will break."

There was graveness in Ryoko's tone that was not present when they first entered the town; it was safe to assume this was her 'serious' voice. This wasn't awkwardly romantic, this was two people who were going to need to have each other's backs, partners. Ryoko was very adamant and to Zell it was apparent why. He was still a genin, a rookie genin at that, the reality was that he was very much in over his head. Ryoko had previously told him that his only offensive weapon was going to eventually give out and damage him. This was probably in his best interest. 

"When I'm in over my head I'll take the pill, I promise"

"Good."

The Hyuuga Princess let go of his hand, with a flip of her hair she turned on her heels and began to walk away.

"And what about you, how will I know if you need me?"

"That's easy, you won't know until you see the mountain high pile of peasants who fell to my Juken. You can finish off the rest if I get too tired."

She turned around and smiled before disappearing into the distance.​


----------



## Bringer (Apr 22, 2014)

*Shurui Yamanaka*

Shurui listened intently as Ren spoke. This was not only a educational experience for the academy students, but for her too. To hear him talk about his thought process during the fight was very enlightening. However the explanation got thrown back to her since after all it was her turn to explain what she did next in the fight. 

"A-As a shinobi it is important to think of multiple strategies to defeat your enemy. Before our battle even began I had already thought of combinations and strategies I could possibly use, my first being a genjutsu feint and then trying to get in my mind body switch technique. However due to his ability to move kunai from a distance I didn't go through with the technique. The reason he didn't attack me with the kunai was because-"  The Yamanaka was interrupted by the girl named Reiko.

Reiko continued the lesson. "The reason why he didn't attack you with the kunai was because he need to inflict pain on himself, seeing how he has no talent with breaking genjutsu through regular norms." She paused and then apologized. "Sorry for interrupting, it's just that my dad is very good with genjutsu and he's taught me." The girl confessed.

Reiko's contribution made Shurui happy. Regardless it was time to continue the lesson. "As Reiko said inflicting pain on yourself is an option to breaking genjutsu. Other options include the standard Kai release if your skilled at genjutsu, and there's also the buddy method. By inserting your chakra into somebody else you can break them out of an illusion." The girl paused to take a breath. "Another option is your partner attacking the caster of the genjutsu. If the caster loses focus the genjutsu is broken on its own." 

With the lesson of genjutsu out of the way, Shurui continued. "Now for my second tactic. Now that Ren knew I was a genjutsu user, and the fact that my next tactic required me not being seen, the best option was to use a smoke bomb. With line of sight blocked I casted another illusion of mine, one that allows an object to appear as something else. I then pulled out a kunai with a paper bomb attatched to it, and used the genjutsu to make it appear as a rock." She then turned to Ren. "I-It was unclear to me rather or not he fell for the trick, or even noticed it at all. I suspected Ren being the type not to needlessly waste stamina on what would've been perceived as a rock, and simply catch it, but he somehow saw through it and avoided it."


----------



## Cjones (Apr 22, 2014)

*LT/Hisashi/Masami*

*Mission: The Insane Medic and The Music Box VII*
_Time For Mass Destruction II_












The might chakram of Hyuga Azumo soared through the air in rapid rotation, easily cleaving the heads of bandits right off their shoulders. A resonant whistle accompanied the object through the air before returning to its owner like a boomerang. On her side was Masami just barely keeping up, deflecting blows and counterattacking with keen precision, but slightly stumbling over herself. Azumo was rather impressed, as the girl wasted very little movement and her style was like that of dancer, fluid and kind of beautiful, but she still needed some practice. 

?Masami, you?re stumbling.? The clang of metal behind her words, parrying an axe and then cutting a man clean in half. 

?I-I?m sorry sensei, I?m not use to a katana. I can?t adjust the speed of my strikes.? Her sword swings was anxious, with little power behind them. Masami strikes while keen, needed repeated blows to the same area in order to cause her desired result. They looked to get stuck just before slicing through and she?d have to repeat the process. 

?It?s not about adjusting your speed! Compensate for the lack of weight behind the blade.? Azumo advised while she tossed a nearby man into a group, stalling them, and sent her chakram slicing through the whole group. ?Use their own momentum against them.? Azumo continued to explain as she side stepped a rugged man with an axe, and bifurcated as he fell. 

Masami listened and observed her sensei. Attempting to emulate the same thing, the young Senju was met by another with an axe. The might axe barreled down on her as Masami put her sword up, scraping across the outside of the axe?s blade. Her sword ran along its length and embedded in neck, with on finally thrust, his head rolled off completely. The cut, while a little sloppy, was progress to say the least, but there was a renewed sense of confidence as Masami needed she didn?t need to exert as much physical force. 

_?The blade is an extension, but not just of reach, the entire body.?_ She repeated inside her mind as stab another opponent in the leg, forcing him to one knee and slid her blade across his entire neck. The crimson spray of blood like a facet became a recurring scene as Masami repeated this action over and over and over until her slashes became more refined. It became such an eloquent graceful display of amateur sword work and fountain of blood that danced with the young girl?s body and blade, which it was beginning to make Azumo heart flutter until:

Monstrous footsteps shook tents and the bodies that laid on the gravel floor. With each step, the closer it got, the more everything began to shake, rattle and roll. Soon a gargantuan shadow loomed over both shinobi and the rest of the bandits they were engaged in. A man, , stood over them with the bandit leader herself, Akira, riding on its shoulder. 

Her face ran through an assortment of emotions as she surveyed the damage. There was horror, anger and sadness. She looked on at all the woman who had served were, barely recognizable from the damage down to their now rotting corpses, all at the hands of the two shinobi that stood before her. The giant man or creature bellowed out scaring even her own man who slowly began to back up.

"You don't know how it is.? Akira began, her eyes sullen. ?I train these low lives with love and passion...as if they were my own kin. I?m their provider, their savior?their mother. Then you come along...and kill the lot of them so effortlessly. How much do you think a mother can take of that?? Her hand trembled into the side of the face of the giant man she rode in on before her head shot back up, expressing all of her rage.

?Only I am allowed to kill my kids!" She was sobbing and hysterical. She screamed out as if someone had just ran her through with a blade and attacked. 

?Listen to me Masami, I want you to run right through and find Hisashi.? Azumo spoke to her as she took center stage.

?But sen-?

?No buts!? She interrupted with a holler. ?You go and find Hisashi?I?ll?I?ll handle this?? Azumo voice had slowed, it was calm and collected Obeying, Masami simply nodded and jolted off as she was told leaving her behind. 

?Letting that child escape? Very noble. I?ll hunt her down and kill her and the other boy, just as you?ve down to my children today. I?ll skin them alive, grind their bones and make them completely unrecognizable to the world. J*UST AS YOU?VE DONE TO MY CHILDREN*!? Akira screamed in rage, brandishing her sword, and slashing the giant man across the face who bellowed out once again, stepping forward with his fist aimed squarely at the Hyuga.

?GO, JIZOU!? 

Promptly Azumo hot her head up, a look of pure elation on her features. Her mouth slight ajar with a tongue hung out, a smile stretched across the entire length of her face, her eyes huge and bugged. She had been waiting on this moment since they were captured, and this giant monstrosity Akira brought along with her, only added on to the excitement.

?Byakugan!? 


​


----------



## Olivia (Apr 22, 2014)

*Kirisaki Shinkō
Another Mission?
*
I woke up to a messenger bird floating above my head. It's wings slowly decended and perched on the ground next to my hand. I reached my hand out to grasp the letter, and as soon as I did the messenger bird flew off. Geez, I wonder if it woke up on the wrong side of the branch or something.

I opened the letter, which stated my mission. I was to go to a tall tower in Konoha where a medical shinobi from Haruno Sakura's Medical Academy had locked herself up. From the mission discription though it led me to believe that the girl had longer, blonde hair than I did! The nerve! Granted, she didn't have blonde hair with pink edges, so I beat her out on that respect.

But the thing that had been most shocking was my partner - Ren Houki. I had attended my first mission with him, but then I ended up getting separated from everyone. I didn't get to know him that well, but from what I did know was they we was a bit egotistical, thinking that he could handle any situation. But for a mission like this, where fighting wasn't necessary, why would he be asked to join?

Regardless I decided I should give him a second chance. People can change, heck I've changed since then. I've started opening up to people, maybe a little too open. I know I thought like this, making bonds, keeping posessions, it was all meaningless, and would only cause pain for when they disappeared. But I recently rediscovered the joys of having those bonds. So why did I cherish them? Did I want to have a life of sorrow later on, or did I decide that life without bonds was more sorrowful than that?

I decided not to pay too much attention to the subject matter. I needed to get on to the rendezvous point or else I was going to be late. Despite the tower being the point of the mission, I realized that I had never visited the large tower before. It rose high into the sky, and I wondered what company could need a building this tall for. I made my way to base of the tower hoping to meet my mission partner there. 
​


----------



## Chaos Theory (Apr 22, 2014)

*Post Continued*

*Cont​*
[Back to Suna]​
Hitting the floor by Alisa he concentrates pulling the sand from the first destroyed clone toward him. Placing his hand on the woman he piles it around her giving her the likeness of a female puppet. Quickly wrapping her up he pulls her to his shoulder and stands. Just as quickly he retrieves Doru leaving the Iwa headband that Edie had knocked off it just in case she was as stupid as her classmates painted her to be. Hitting the front door as a window breaks on the second floor Satoshi vanishes into Konoha. "And don't come BACK! Edie's voice carried like a tidal wave as she shook her fist out the window. With a large smile she returned so she could wake Alisa up and brag about how she saved the day. All she is greeted with, however, is the cook who was still knocked out. Alisa and the other body was gone... she'd failed ... 

_-Later, Konoha Train Station_ 

Jinta, trying to hide a limp, made his way up to the teller. Placing a few bills on the ledge he looked to the man behind the glass. Ticket to Sunagakure please"[/color] he asks. The man looked at him then to the thing on his back wrapped in a white sheet. "One moment please" is replied through the small microphone. All he can do is nod and try to catch his breath. He was being heavily taxed now. Keeping this new Transformation up to hide the bruises Edie gave him on top of keeping Alisa tied up and disguised; piled atop the Chakra he expended fighting the Nakano wore heavily on his Chakra reserves. Right now he was just hoping that him being able to somewhat rest would help him in this situation. But, as if he was cursed by Edie, the wait was for a security guard to arrive. "Where are you heading boy?" is asked. Satoshi looked to the man then his symbol of authority, great another Ninja.  "Suna, sir" is replied as he is looked over. "What was you business here in Konoha" is asked  as he pulled out a pen and pad.  "My dad is in the Land of Waves looking at the wood there for puppet making. He accidentally sent two he created here instead of home. I'm simply here to pick them up." is replied as Satoshi produced the pick up slip for Doru. There was no number on the pickup, so it looked legit. The officer looked at it then to the wrapped figures slung across Satoshi's back. 

"Show me",  "May I ask why?" is asked, "Security reasons, nothing more" is replied. Satoshi knew that was a lie. Edie had alerted the Ninja here. luckily he left that headband as they are looking for a blonde from Iwa. Not Suna and Satoshi also changed his hair color to red just to be careful.  "Yes sir" is replied as he pulled the pair somewhat off his shoulder. Unwrapping the heads he shows two full sized puppets off. The Ninja touches Doru which surprised Satoshi, if he did the same to Alisa, things could get bad and he started to panic as he allowed a Kunai to slip down into his free hand. "Okay, I've seen enough I guess. Have a safe trip" is stated as he nodded to the clerk. The man behind the glass nods and slides a ticket toward Satoshi. 

Now breathing a lot lighter Satoshi takes his ticket as the man behind the glass says. "Enjoy the ride"

-

Now setting in his seat Satoshi takes a deep breath, the hard part was over. Now he just needed to keep this Shtick up until he got home. Setting there he fought the urge to nap as he'd loose a lot more than just his red hair and boyish good looks.

_-Sunagakure_

As Satoshi stood Alisa finally awoke, she'd been asleep still if Edie hadn't intruded. But she found that she was gagged and as he started to move she felt something pass between her legs. Face growing red she stops immediately. It was dark and the last thing she remembered was Suzume turning into an Iwa ninja.  "Just be still, we're almost there" she hears a somewhat familiar voice command. Taking a deep breath she fights back the tears. At this moment there was nothing she could do as she felt her body start to swing. That is when she felt something bump up against her. Being gagged her cry is muffled. Satoshi vanished in a Body Flicker, shortly after, before anyone could try to figure out what was going on. 

Satoshi could only hope that Naoko or Yagyu was watching the train station as he didn't want to take Alisa to his apartment, though that was where he was heading. But as he turned a corner he feels a blindfold slip over his eyes. Thank god he thinks as he felt his body become weightless.   

_-Later_

"It took you long enough, three days. Really?"[/color] Yagyu asks as a now blindfolded Alisa is carried off.  "Pinning down what to do on such short notice makes it a lucky thing, it could have taken longer." is the simple reply.  "Well, despite the fact you almost got caught you did a good job in getting her here and implicating Iwagakure in the kidnapping. I'll be contacting the client now. You are free to go Zansatsu."

*Mission Complete!!​*​


----------



## Kei (Apr 22, 2014)

_[The Dedicated Shrine Maiden Of The Sea; Kei Sili]
[Introduction Arc; End]
_​
Kei ran down the steps of the shrine that lead to the beach. She was free from chores! Even if it was just for a couple of hours there was one place that she couldn?t help but spend the rest of her day in. Her heart beat wildly her chest. The faster she could get there the more time she could waste having a bit of fun.  There was only one place that could make Kei want to throw off her shrine maiden attire and reveal some skin, which was the beach. 

Kei jumped down from the stairs skipping the last three stairs and landing softly on the yellow sand. Through her sandals she could feel the sand on her socks.  The sun was still over the horizon, meaning that the day was not even close to being over, and she could swim for hours on end. Kei felt her skin tingle at the thought of being immersed in the water, not hearing anything but the crashing sea and the people going by over her. 

?Oh miss shrine maiden!? An old voice called out to her, Kei turned her head and saw an old lady smiling gently up at her, ?Have you come to bless the sea??

Kei smiled and bowed deeply, ?My sister and I have already done so, but if it soothes you than I would do it again.?

?Oh no! I was just wondering today have been hard for these old bones.? The old lady smiled, the old lady was named Ba, or that was she was liked to be called. Kei never asked personal things from people, if they wanted to tell her something they?ll do it of their own free will. She just had to be there when they felt like talking. Ba ran the beach house and she would swat anyone with her cane if she believed more than just changing was going on.

Though like everything she began to slow down especially once her grandson had enlisted into the ninja academy. She spent her days looking at the sea and when Kei was around she would pray with her for his safe return. 

?Is there anything I can do to help?? Kei asked, the beach would always be there, but Ba won?t

Ba smiled at her, ?Yes, lately there have been some youngsters throwing trash in the sea.  I tried to stop them many times before they could do it, but my old lady legs can?t keep up with them like they use to. Nor can I swim out there and get the trash out.?

?I?ll do it!? Kei beamed clinching her fist tightly, ?I?ll clean what?s around to help you out!?

Ba couldn?t help but chuckle at the young girl. There was something that shined about her when she decided about helping a person. Her smile and the way her eyes beamed. As if somewhere there was a treasure to be won if she helped. Although before Ba could protest Kei already had went into the changing room to change. When Kei came out she had a simple white top and blue short.

?There is no stopping you is there child??

A wide smile dominated her face, ?Nope!?


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Apr 22, 2014)

*Ren Houki*
KOUDO-DA NINJA ACADEMY

__________​
"I guess I'll finish it off, then." Ren sighed, though didn't get up or move from his seat on the grass. He was feeling lazy, and it was actually quite comfortable being sat there. "I didn't actually see through the genjutsu, per se. The fact her tactic didn't work was actually due to a blunder on her part. The smoke bomb made it hard for me to see, so I didn't feel comfortable trying to block or deflect an incoming projectile, so I just dodged it instead. And then with the cover of the smoke, I began to prepare my jutsu..."

"Then it blew up, right?" One kid interrupted. 

"That was cool." Another one agreed.

"Right. Her moves actually worked in my favour. The smoke cloud made it so she couldn't see what I was doing, and the explosion dispersed it so I could finally aim at her. Then, when I shot the jutsu, I moved as well after anticipating where she'd dodge to, so I could land my kick. And that's about it." He could have explained some more, but ended up going along with a more abridged version, instead.

Soon after that, the class and the two instructors ended up going back inside the school to get along with what they had originally intended to do. Class E had become more quiet after witnessing the spar, presumably having a newfound respect for the two genin, while Ren and Shurui talked about their lives as shinobi so far. For the most part, the two managed to make it sound as exciting as possible, and Ren was careful to leave out the fact that it was actually quite boring. They could find _that_ out by themselves. 

The end of the school day was signalled by the loud sound of the bell that shot through the entire school. The serene afternoon silence that had blanketed the school during and after lunch was impetuously shattered by the excited shouts and cries of a hundred school kids eager to get home. Ren himself left as soon as he finished packing up his equipment and collected his payment for the job, emerging outside the school gates around ten minutes after the bell had rang along with Shurui. Truth be told, he wasn't sure what to actually say. He'd found the mission more fun than he'd initially expected, but this was a bit of a new experience for him; the Houki had rarely actually done jobs with other people before. Ren looked at the Yamanaka. "That was fun, but I'll be heading off now. Thanks for the help, Shurui-san."


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Apr 22, 2014)

*Ren Houki*
KONOHA

__________​
When Ren made it home after the mission, he immediately collapsed upon his bed and drifted off to sleep. Though, unlike last time, on that particular night the Houki had been legitimately worn out by the mission he just did. He spent almost the entire day talking and spending time with other people, which was already very strenuous, and on top of that had a sparring match. By the time he arrived back into the Houki Complex, his movements were done almost entirely by willpower, each step he took being shakier than the previous.

On that night, he had no dreams.

His slumber was prematurely ended by two things: one, the piercing sound of his alarm bell exploding at 7 AM in the morning, and the sound of mail. Still groggy, he waved his hand from within his sheets until the device was safely secured in his hands, then launched it at the wall. With a mighty crash, the alarm broke, and the ringing stopped.

Ren proceeded to roll out of bed roughly twenty minutes later, collapsing onto the floor in a blanket cocoon before finally mustering the willpower to get up and change into his clothes. Downstairs, he quickly made some toast for himself and checked the mail, slicing open the rims of the envelope with his finger. The contents was a mission. _"Oh great."_ He thought to himself sarcastically, a piece of bread still in his mouth.

The Houki was to go to a tall tower in Konoha where a medical shinobi from the Sakura Haruno Medical Academy had apparently locked herself inside and refused to leave. A small vein popped up at the side of Ren's head. _"What the hell's this lame mission? I can't believe this bitch is making me waste my day like this..."_ Scanning down, his eyebrow arched slightly as he read the name of his partner.

"Kirisaki Shinkō... that was the church girl from that one mission, right?" He muttered to himself, taking another bite out of his toast. The shinobi vaguely remembered her from that one mission a while back, but hadn't really formed an opinion of her. She was quiet for the most part, and ended up detaching herself from the rest of the group. Though, he reasoned, he was a lot better than cannibal girl and sadist Jashinist person. "Or were they the same person? Ah, screw it, I don't remember." He placed a palm to his head, folding the letter into his pocket.

After finishing breakfast, Ren left the household to head in the direction of the tower mentioned in the mission statement. He'd brought along some equipment, just in case, though he doubted he'd need any of it. The job seemed to mostly just be a talking thing that required more social skill than anything combat related, and even if it came down to that, medical shinobi were notoriously big push overs when it came down to it.

The tower itself was a huge white structure which seemingly rose into the clouds. It was a recently built thing, constructed by a company for reasons unknown to Ren, though he had a feeling it wasn't so that little brats could lock themselves inside it, but otherwise unused for the most part. Ren arrived at around 10 AM at the base just inside the gates that surrounded the thing, his partner apparently having already arrived before he did. "Hey, sorry I'm late."


----------



## Olivia (Apr 22, 2014)

*Kirisaki Shinkō
Only Ninety-Nine More Stairs to Go
*
Soon enough I reached the bottom of the tower, where I happened to meet the man known as Ren Houki waiting for me. I didn't know what he had thought of me, or what he expected of me, but this mission was rather simple so I didn't expect to waste too much time. I approached the blue haired shinobi and reintroduced myself.

"Hello Ren, I believe we met once before on a prior mission. My name is Kirisaki Shinkō, but you can just call me Kirisaki."

After we finished our reintroductions, I decided it was best not to waste any more time. Just by looking at him I could tell he was a little tired and I know we both thought this mission was a little pointless. However we were both in for a real shock when we entered the building.
*
"WHAT" *

I almost screamed, as the receptionist explained there were no elevators in this tower. This had been the tallest building in Konoha, spanning almost eighty-floors, and there wasn't a elevator? What, did she expect us to take this stairs? Is this why her parents were too lazy to drag her out of the closet she's stuck in?

I rolled my eyes, I suppose we had no choice but to walk up the eighty-floors, which meant countless flights of stairs that twirled up the building. As we made our way onto the first few steps I decided it'd be easier to pass the time if we talked a little bit.

"So...it's kind of rediculous that we have to walk up these abhorent amount of stairs, right?"

I had nothing to talk about! Maybe it's because I knew almost nothing of Ren, but I just had no topics that we could discuss, it was extremely annoying. As we continued to pace ourselves up the stairs I decided to ask him a generic question sheepishly:

"What do you do in the time that you aren't a shinobi?"
​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Apr 22, 2014)

*Ren Houki*
KONOHA

__________​
When Ren and Kirisaki entered the tower, he felt his legs grow slightly weak. He had been expecting a nice elevator to be present to be able to take him and the girl up to the top floor, but...

*"WHAT?!"* Summed up his reaction pretty well. Instead of an elevator, it was just a really long set of spiral staircase which spanned eighty floors. Was this some kind of joke? The company which constructed the tower were loaded, and this was by far one of the tallest buildings in the entire village. This was the _Industrial Age_, for Hashirama's sake. How could they not afford a single escalator? 

_"That girl... making me climb up eighty levels of staircases..."_ Ren silently seethed inside his head as he walked up along with his partner. Seemingly, the girl thought it might be a good idea to try and socialize with him; probably to try and pass the time, or something. Ren appreciated the sentiment, but he just wanted to get the mission over and done with, more than anything else. Though, he gave a small sigh, it probably wouldn't hurt to talk to her a little. At the very least, it might help him get to know a potential rival for the Chūnin Exams a little better. 

"Hmm, well, when I'm not on a mission, I tend to just read things or train. Sometimes I'll take a walk during the night, but there's not really much to do. It's a hassle, but I have to make sure I stay ahead of all my siblings in the Houki Clan." He explained, though couldn't help but think of his sister, Lin Houki, when he said the last sentence. Shaking the thought out of his head, he looked back at Kirisaki who was walking behind him. "You?"


----------



## Sumon (Apr 22, 2014)

*Shinomori Aoshi, Land of Rivers*
_Arc: The Hunt
Part 15: The mysterious scroll: Hissatsu Hyōsō; Something's off_

Misao was speechless from the awesomeness that Aoshi had done moments ago. She wanted to congratulate her master, praise for his performance. But the girl didn’t, she kept it all to herself and continued standing on water while Aoshi collected all metallic shurikens scattered across the field. He had successfully hit all the trees, but knew he’d have to improve even further if he really wanted to make the difference in the world. His goal today was to at least hit the threes from relatively short distance. It’s not like he had aimed for a specific spot on each and every tree. That would have been nearly impossible to execute for Aoshi at his current level of strength. 

So the young man, having successfully learnt how to control ice infused chakra even better, took a seat with legs crossed Turkish style in front of the scroll and continued studying it. He was ready to move on to another step. If his assumption was right, the hieroglyphs that he had seen before should be easily read right now. And read he did.

*“Hissatsu Hyōsō – Certain-Kill Ice Spears:
The one who moves past first step and reads these writings can finally use the truest and purest Hyōton there is. The one who concentrates his chakra into the ground can make Hyōton shoot out of the surface as high as a house, impaling the ones who deserve the impaling.”*

Aoshi read it silently and stood up. He moved his katana away from the ice pillars and put it next to a tree together with the scroll, so they would be out of Aoshi’s reach. The young man was ready to utilize yet another Hyōton technique from the scroll. He didn’t know what exactly to expect, but the name and description suggested that ice spikes would be bursting out of the ground if executed correctly.

The young man closed his eyes for a moment while standing in firm position and tried to relax both his body and mind. He circulated chakra through its system. And even though he didn’t have much energy left after long but successful training day so far, he was in no mood to end the day with much chakra reserve whatsoever.

Aoshi opened his eyes and stared at the ground in front next to the ice pillars. He stared for good five to ten minutes imagining things. The young man imagined exactly what the scroll had said: giant spikes of ice coming out of the ground exactly below the pillars. He imagined the spikes splitting the pillars to all sides with ease, showcasing their true capability of piercing literally anything. 

Aoshi started focusing ice infused chakra into the ground, exactly where he had imagined spikes coming out. He took his time, didn’t want to rush anything. He focused the chakra and continued imagining large abundance of crystal clear ice spikes decimating this nice area. Suddenly, the ground started shaking a bit. Few seconds later a narrow, little taller than Aoshi but with sharp point top ice spike just shot out of the ground exactly below the sliced ice pillar, completely splitting the latter in two sides. There was no doubt about such occurrence, it was Hissatsu Hyōsō!

The young man took a few steps forward to find himself next to his newest creation – ice spike. He touched it with right hand, feeling his own chakra inside the spike while trying to analyze it. Its surface was so smooth and clear that Aoshi could see his own image in it. And despite the spike’s collision with the sliced ice pillar on its way up, the sharp top of the ice spike remained unscratched. It was so durable and tough yet so powerful and dangerous at the same time. Hissatsu Hyōsō was on a whole new level compared to his other techniques. No more childish ice senbons, no more slippery ice on surfaces, Hissatsu Hyōsō was the real deal. It could easily but fatally injure an individual. Mastering such jutsu would be an indication of Aoshi’s permanent transition to big league, something that Aoshi has craved for even since the realization of his true goal in this forsaken world. He wanted to make the difference as soon as possible.

Aoshi jumped back and once again began imagining ice spikes while focusing chakra into the ground. This time, though, he imagined way more than a single spike. Few moments later, ten child sized spikes protruded from the ground one after another. But it wasn’t enough for the young man. Having tasted the power, he wanted there to be more spikes, he wanted spikes to be bigger and even sharper! Aoshi focused all of his chakra into the ground in front and two large spikes shot out from the ground simultaneously, completely decimating all the pillars and small spikes on their way up. After such intense sequence of the same jutsu, Aoshi was left almost completely exhausted. He signalled with his head at still fresh Misao, who jumped from the water and rushed to her role model. 

“That was amazing, Aoshi-sama. I wish I had powers like yours.” She said with eyes sparkling from amazement, though in reality she was even more talented than Aoshi, much to her unknown. The duo collected their stuff and left the area in which they had trained for the bigger part of the day, leaving behind many ice creations to be melted over long period of time. 

*****

By the time they reached Takumi village, it was already dark, so Aoshi didn’t look too suspicious with a hood over his head. Misao too had a hood over her blonde hair. The duo walked through light from lamps streets of Takumi village straight to the hotel that Aoshi had registered to earlier this day, encountering quite a few people on their way there, but not making verbal contact with any of them. Very soon the duo entered the hotel and walked to the register.

“Shinomori Aoshi.” The young man, having taken off his hood, cut right to the chase with no hellos and other pointless words. In response, an old hotel worker opened a large book full of names of all the occupants, and started searching for Aoshi’s name in it, slightly remembering his face from before.

“Shinomori Aoshi, yes...” The old man mumbled while looking at all the keys that were not taken, but not seeing the key of room 204, the room that Aoshi was a rightful occupant of for the this night. “Strange.” The old man scratched his head before coming to a conclusion: “I must have lost it, here, take the spare one.” Aoshi was handed the spare key, and both him and Misao went upstairs to second floor looking for their room. 

Now this situation with a missing key looked a little bit suspicious for Aoshi. He was no idiot and knew he was a hunted man at the moment. And maybe it was his arrogance and self-confidence in his own strength after the recent training session, but the young man decided to roll with it regardless the strange sign, thinking it was just a mere coincidence as the man working at the register was really old. 

*204* was written above one door at the end of the hall. Aoshi put the spare key inside a lock and unlocked the door 204, causing a slight squeaking sound as it was being opened. Aoshi entered fairly small and dark room, with only source of light inside being moon’s light coming through a window from outside. Misao followed him immediately afterward. Aoshi closed the door and turned on the lights with an electric switch, lighting up the whole room. He looked around and everything seemed to be just fine, except for a bed. The bed looked as if had been recently used. And Aoshi had not entered this room ever before. Even when he had signed up for the room he left the hotel immediately afterward without actually checking his room out. This ‘finding’ raised a suspicious question for the young man once again. Was the bed not made by a maid? Or was there someone else using the main key of the room and his bed? 

Aoshi put right index finger to his mouth while looking at Misao, indicating to stay silent. The next thing he was ready to do was check every hiding place in this room. And the very first place that Aoshi’s eyes stumbled upon was a closet that was big enough to have an actual individual inside hiding, so the young man went for the closet at casual pace while carrying sheathed katana in his left hand. In the meantime Misao was standing in the middle of the room.​


----------



## Kei (Apr 22, 2014)

_[The Small Flame Of Fuzen; Kyo Minami]
[Introduction Arc; End]_​

If anyone asked Kyo did he love Fuzenkagure, he would nod his head and say yes. His home was like a garden, filled with beautiful flowers fitting for someone like him. He was the head of the Fennikkusu clan, the whole village was his back yard, and he didn?t even have to be hokage to make it so. The clan was a symbol of power, of ancient times when the village was still coming from the dreams of one of the earlier heads of the clan.

The name Minami was a sign of power of ancient power passed on by many years. As much as Kyo silently cursed his clan for being the monsters they were. A strange grip of pride swelled in his chest when he said his name. Kyo Minami, the name his mother gave him, the name that was a symbol that he was one of the many things the village respected.

Kyo looked up at the sky and smirked, he had so much time to waste, and there were so many great things to do in his garden.  

Many people who saw him slightly bowed their heads out of respect. It was common for those who had powerful bloodline trait to be picked out. The fire that kissed their hair, the passion that was in their eyes were too apparent than anyone else that had red hair or red eyes. It was like looking at knock off gold and real gold. They might seem the same far away but up close the red in his eyes and his clans were completely different from any other.

?Ah young master Kyo!? A voice called out to him, Kyo turned his head and saw one of the vendors ushering over to him. 

Kyo smiled his way and walked over, ?Yo Mitch how is the shop?? He asked as he looked over the products. 

Mitch came from a small island not too far away looking to make it big with his art. Sometimes he had good days and sometimes he had bad days, one more than the other. Kyo respected the ways of an artist, and it seemed like such a hard job, so when Kyo had extra money he would buy the art and then donated somewhere else.  The young future head of the clan had to make sure his appearance around the village was one that was well respected.

?Everything is good! Today I sold ten paintings!? Mitch laughed holding up his fingers to show how many, ?It such a good day for me! I can eat big tonight! I was thinking about that high class place up town next to the Hokage place! You know the one that supposedly have that delicious red meat!?

Kyo couldn?t help but laugh, ?You mean the steak? Yeah I know what you are talking about, but red meat? Come on Mitch, they are going to look like you are crazy caveman!?

Mitch shook his head, ?Red meat is meat! I haven?t had it in so long that I?m drooling just thinking about it!? 

?Remind me to invite you to a family dinner, you seem like you are dying.?

?Because I am!?

Mitch laughed, and Kyo couldn?t be happier. When the people in his garden were happy, he couldn?t help but be a bit happy too. 

?Ah Kyo, I called you over because I had a question??

?No?.?

?Come on dude listen its serious!?​
Kyo eye brow arched a bit, ?Serious??

Mitch was a light hearted dude, pretty easy going, and even on his worse of days he seemed to find something to smile about. He never talked about anything truthfully serious if he could avoid it. Something about if you get too serious about life, than you miss out on the fun and beauty around you, or so the saying goes. 

?Well I heard from some old lady that someone from the clan has been hassling her by throwing shit on the beach and into the ocean.? Mitch said, ?She was pretty torn up about it because she said there was nothing she could do.?

Kyo slowly blinked someone from his clan??

His eyes sharpened, ?I?ll deal with it??

?Hahahaha! That?s what I would like to see from the future head of the Fennikkusu clan! Action!?


----------



## Olivia (Apr 22, 2014)

*Kirisaki Shinkō
Then There's One
*
The Houki explained about how he liked to train and read, and also sometimes liked to midnight strolls. That was sort of cute. He also said he had to keep ahead of all his Houki Clan bethren, which probably meant they were all pretty strong. It was good to have some form of competition, but sometimes too much competition could overwhelm someones mind to the point of obsession.

Next I was thrown the same question, with a single word, 'you'. I didn't know what to respond with, I mean, what did I do? Every week I'd attend the Kibō church for prayer but othseerwise I didn't do all that much. I opened my mouth as I retorted:

"Well, I guess not all that much. I train, I pray for my god, during some down time I like to draw, but admittedly I've been doing it less. I guess we're both just born shinobi, huh?"

I said with a smile, I was glad I was able to find some sort of similarity with him. For some reason he was now coming off a lot kinder and open-minded, versus the a time where I met him when he just wanted to accomplish the mission by himself and get it over with. Maybe he matured.

Regardless we eventually made it to the top of the tower, where our mission had led us to. My legs were a little sore, but when we were done there was no way I was taking the stairs again, I'd probably just jump down to the closest tall building or something. But for now we had a mission to complete.

We approached the closet in which the girl locked herself in. I knocked a few times with no response. A little annoyed, I knocked a little harder, this time we got a response. The voice sounded pained, hungry, but also scared. I tried to speak smoothly.

"Hey, we're here to rescue you from this tower. Your parents are worried sick."

The girl sent back a response immediatly. I was shocked at the amount of virtue she held in her voice, and how adament she was about not leaving the room. I had to think back on her words, as I was simply so focused on the tone she first created to think about what she said.
*
"STAY AWAY! I LOCKED MYSELF HERE, AND THIS IS WHERE I'M STAYING!"*

By the tone of her voice I knew that no amount of talking would break her out of here. We needed to do so by force. I could try breaking down the door, but I decided I wasn't the best choice. I looked towards Ren, deciding that he might have more physical strength than me.

"Ren, if you don't mind breaking down this door so we can take her and finish this mission."

I said with a wide smile. 
​


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 22, 2014)

*The Man Called Jericho
Crystal Balls, Diamonds, and Hair*

The tip of his cigarette cackles as it burns, the paper binding the tobacco turning to ash at the beckoning of the breath of this man, The Man Called Jericho. Currently he sits in a chair, feet on the desk; reclined backward in a position his mother would surely chastise him for being in. That lazy boy recline that has your mother remind you that furniture, 'is not the park bench', and even then Jericho was sure that he'd be chastised for lounging on a park bench. However he was not here in this empty room to sit, nor was Jericho alone. At this particular juncture he wanted to get a better idea of what was going on with the boy in the file, Zellous Kazama, so he enlisted his 'friend' once more, Tenshi Hogosha. 



Tenshi and Jericho had gone to the academy together, but more importantly she was the one who put Zellous on mission assignment with Edie Nakano, Ryoko Hyuuga, and Asami Sato. What Tenshi did not know before she sent Zellous was that the man called Jericho had suspected the groups Jounin leader, Asami Sato, of being a crook. The fact was that none of the kids were really equipped to deal with a jounin and on top of that the two girls came from very powerful families. If either found out that Tenshi or Jericho had prior knowledge of foul play then there would be hell to pay, Jericho had pulled Tenshi into quite the quagmire but this was par for the course when dealing with him. The two had known each other for years now and he had been the same way since he was a teenager.

"So usually when I need this I need something that belongs to the person, you wouldn't happen to have anything would you?" She didn't look up at him as she peered into her crystal ball trying to get a lock on where the group was. This wasn't exactly true though, the pink haired Jounin could find the group without their belongings but she was testing Jericho. The problem was that he was a detective who had spent hours in the interrogation room with plenty of suspects. This fishing expedition was not going to work.

"Will a lock of hair do?"

Or would it? Tenshi was taken aback by the answer and even more so by the nonchalant demeanor of Jericho. He simply leaned back and smoked his cigarette as if having a lock of hair lying around was as normal as having salt and peppershakers. There was an awkward silence at this point as Tenshi kept looking at him funny while he continued to smoke his cancerstick down to the filter. Finally satisfied the 5'10 shinobi, who looked like he belonged more in an 80s hair band, got up and went to a different room. The sound of intense rummaging could be heard for a few minutes before Jericho came back out, a new cigarette in one hand and a locket in a other. He threw the locket onto the table causing it to bounce open and onto Tenshi's lap.

"WHY THE HELL WOULD I WANT RANDOM HAIR ON ME YOU CREEP!!!!"

The rose follicled kunoichi roared as the room filled with a very dense presence causing Jericho to clutch at his chest, she couldn't get up to physically harm Jericho at the moment but she would suffocate him with her chakra. Somehow through this entire process though the mulleted detective managed to keep his cigarette in his mouth, puffing and exhaling while suffocating. Finally her anger abated by the boredom and ridiculousness of it all she looked at the hair, it was silver...

"You think you can find them with that jutsu, now? We don't want anything to happen to those girls. I don't know about you but Natsu Nakano isn't exactly my favorite person and I'm sure he feels the same way about me. We're probably better off not pissing off either of our bosses and getting to those kids as quick as possible. You know unless you want Nakano to pay for a diamond encrusted dildo to rip our anuses apart, sweets."

"THOSE KIDS WOULDN'T BE IN THIS MESS IF YOU FOUND OUT SHE WAS DIRTY SOONER!!!"

Tenshi roared once more using her chakra to crush Jericho yet again. He thought he was slick but she knew what he was doing. For now she wouldn't ask him about the locket with the silver lock of hair, it was more important they found those kids...​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Apr 22, 2014)

*Ren Houki*
KONOHA

__________​
Ren plugged his right ear with an index finger as the mission objective screeched back her response to Kirisaki. _"Fantastic, she's a noisy one as well..."_ He thought to himself. The Houki didn't expect it to be easy getting her out of there, but he didn't quite anticipate that the girl would be such a brat, either.

Kirisaki turned to look at him, a wide, almost devilish smile, stretched across her features. "Ren, if you don't mind breaking down this door so we can take her and finish this mission." She said.

He found himself slightly surprised by this request; she didn't seem like the violent type, though that might have mostly been because of her church background. Though, it wasn't a suggestion that he disapproved of, either, and so he smirked back. "Sure." He said, brandishing his tantō from his pouch and began flowing his raiton chakra through it. The blade shone with a blue hue, branches of lightning erratically dancing across the surface of the steel while the shinobi moved towards the door. 

*"GET AWAY!"* The girl shouted again. *"I'M NOT GOING BACK NO MATTER WHAT YOU DO!"*

Just short of slicing the door open, Ren stopped in his steps, pausing a few centimetres away from the door. "_If I take her out by force, then it's going to be a hassle trying to force her back. And even if she did go back, nothing guarantees her from not just running away again..._" He mentally sighed and canceled the jutsu, putting his weapon away. The shinobi had no idea what possessed him to do so, but instead of breaking into the room and taking her out, thus immediately ending the mission, he knelt down outside the door and decided to speak instead.

"Why'd you lock yourself in?" He asked softly, almost retching as he spoke the next line. "We're not here to force you out, we want to help. If you have an issue at school or at home, then we'll do our best to try and fix that. But we need you to actually talk to us first."


----------



## Bringer (Apr 22, 2014)

*Ryu Reikon*

Ryu sat on his chair, his eyes glued to the wall. He has been staring at the wall for four hours, his attention unmoving. His blinds were closed not allowing any sunlight in the room, meaning the only thing illuminating the plain room was a simple candle. Despite his status as prince of a wealthy clan, his room was completely simple and ordinary, for he had no interest in superficial things. All he needed was a bed, a chair, and a desk. Anything other than that was unnecessary. 

You may be wondering, was Ryu forced to live such a isolated life. The answer was no, he had no interest in meeting people. He had his servants who weigh on him, and heed his every command. Ryu Reikon was simply a cageless bird who refused to fly, preferring to live life on the ground. However he did admit, things could get boring, and deep down there was a part of him who wanted to change his repetitive lifestyle. 

Suddenly the door opened, and the young prince closed his eyes tightly as light flooded the room. After his eyes adjusted to the light he opened his eyes to see one of his servants timidly walk in. Ryu noticed how her warm brown eyes briefly glanced at him before retreating to the floor. Why was she here, he had already had both breakfast and lunch, and dinner wasn't due for another four hours. Furthermore he had already had his mandatory training for the day.

"Kahi, what do you want?" The onix eyed prince spoke; his voice carrying his trademark monotone voice. 

Ryu noticed how she hesitated before stating her business. "Y-You're sister asked me to come check on you... She's really worried." The servant girl uttered. 


This piqued Ryu's interest, his sister who was too busy to give him the time of day was worried about him? How cute. "Why is she worried?" He asked the girl. He noticed how she hesitated before speaking, such mannerisms annoyed him. Then again it could be much worse. After all there were other ways to act to annoy the prince far more.

"A-Are you asking why y-you're sister is worried? You're family." Kahi answered the question, something inside of her telling her full well that wasn't the answer he was looking for.

"Yes." Ryu replied, ignoring the last part of what she had said. He would've have looked the servant right in the eye if it wasn't for the fact she was staring at the floor.

"Y-You're behav-" She stopped herself as Ryu spoke up.

"My behavior has been the same for years." The onix eyed prince's interruption caused the servant to take a few steps back, even though his voice was tame and lacked any malice. Seeing how Kahi had no intention pushing the subject any further, the detached prince opened a new one. "Kahi... as a servant of the royal family, would you give your life for either me or my sister?" He questioned. 

Suddenly Kahi looked up to meet Ryu's face, and there was a fire in her hair. She answered loudly with new found vigor in her voice. "O-Of course! It is my duty to serve both you and your sister! I will heed any command either one of you give for it is my sole purpose in life!"

He mused about what she said for moments, and then pulled out a kunai, outstretching his arms in a attempt to give it to her. "Then let's test that loyalty. Kill yourself... Now." He commanded. Kahi was about to say something, but nothing came out. Her mouth hung open, and she began shaking. All that fire in her was gone. The prince put the kunai away. "It was a joke, wasn't it funny?" He said dryly.

These words combined with Ryu's monotone delivery left a chill in Kahi's spine. The boy stood from his seat, causing the servant to once again take a few steps back. "However I still wish for you to prove your loyalty... Hmm... In what way can you do that?" He pondered this for mere seconds.  "Ah I know. Remove your clothing." Ryu spoke, his delivery once again dry and devoid of any emotion. Kahi paused; her body trembling like a leaf in the wind. "Well?" He uttered.

Slowly but surely, the servant's arms began to move towards her garments, however they were shaking in the process. At this point he was content with her loyalty, and was just about to tell her to stop. "Kahi have you informed prince Ryu about the queen's request of an audience with him?" The new voice questioned. The prince turned to the other servant who had just entered his open door, more specifically Kahi's father. Kahi's father went by the name Sabanto, and he was a excellent servant and a kind man. He was actually the only servant who didn't think Ryu was completely crazy. 
Shortly after Sabanto asked another question. "What's going on here?"

The prince replied bluntly. "I was merely testing your daughters loyalties." Ryu began to walk out the door. "Tell my sister I will meet with her shortly, as of right now I need some fresh air." He informed. Walking at a slow pace the young prince made it through corridors and hallways, navigating through the large stone palace that stood on top of a mountain until finally he reached the large stone doors that led to outside the palace. Upon opening it he was met with a strong breeze. Ryu inhaled and then exhaled as he walked out the palace. Staring at the wall was getting boring, so from time to time the bored prince would hike around the mountain. As he walked he noticed there was a bird on the ground. It was twitching, and obviously injured. It probably flew into the palace or something.

"How unfortunate." Ryu stated. His delivery was once again monotone. The prince walked away from the bird only to return with a giant rock. "If I don't kill you, then you'll simply suffer. Don't worry... It'll be quick. This is how life works." The prince explained. He lifted the rock high up into the air. "And life is cruel." The prince slammed the rock downwards; instantly killing the injured bird.


----------



## Olivia (Apr 22, 2014)

*Kirisaki Shinkō
This One's a Hassle
*
I watched as Ren decided not to break down the door, and instead sat near it. Trying to garner sympathy. I was genuinly shocked, I guess my initial thoughts about the man were wrong, he could be sweet and nice. I smiled, I was glad I was chosen to go on this mission, so I could see this side of him.

Even the girl inside the room stopped complaining. She hadn't admitted she was coming out. I kneeled down near the door, next to Ren. I was trying to think of something comforting to say, something to make her decide to open up.

"We aren't going to do anything bad to you, so please just open up."

At first I got no response, much like Ren did, but instead, I could hear the door unlatch. I was sort of dumbfounded, why, out of all times, would she open the door? I was happy, were it my words that got through to her? The door swung open as she yelled:

*"SHUT UP BITCH, I ONLY WANT ATTENTION FROM THE MAN, GO HOME."*

I caught the door before she could slam it in my face, forcing it back open and light to enter the baron room. I took a good look at the maiden, and the mission requestor was not kidding when she said her hair was long. It was long and blonde and fell across, not only her white dress, but the entire floor. I yelled back at her:

"EXCUSE ME! WHAT DID YOU SAY?"

She stood back up and got right in my face. Besides Edie, this was the closest anyone had been to my face. My natural instict had been to back away as I didn't enjoy my personal bubble being invaded, but I also didn't want to show fear. She commanded:

*"BACK DOWN, I CAME TO BE SAVED BY A PRINCE CHARMING, NOT SOME BLONDE HAIRED BITCH WITH PINK HAIR EXTENSIONS! LEAVE!"*

I was shocked, so this entire mission had been based on the fact that she wanted a man to come save her? She set up a scenario where she'd be missing school and leaving home just for something this stupid? How immature was this bitch? I turned and faced Ren, saying:

"Well, I guess she's all yours. There's nothing I can do about it."
​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Apr 22, 2014)

*Ren Houki*
KONOHA

__________​
The Houki's shoulders sagged a little, and he turned around, giving Kirisaki a slightly apologetic look. _"Was all this just a cry for attention so she could be saved by a guy? I climbed up eighty sets of stairs and got woken up at 7 in the morning for this?"_ He resisted the urge to snap at the blonde, instead keeping his amicable smile.

"Well?!" She demanded, staring at Ren, before passing Kirisaki a 'why are you even still here?' look.

_"What a bitch. And to think I actually felt sympathy for her"_ Ren thought to himself, getting up and reaching out a hand. Exerting the last reserves of his willpower, he forced himself to give another charming smile to the girl; a fragile one that threatened to shatter away instantly if provoked. Thankfully for him, the kunoichi seemed far too fixated on his eyes to notice, turning a shade of crimson before looking away.

"L-let's go then." She grumbled, taking hold of the shinobi's hand.

Ren breathed a sigh of relief, content that she didn't try to resist or freak out or anything. "Looks like the missions a success, Kirisaki-san." He said.


----------



## Kenju (Apr 22, 2014)

[5 Lives Code - One Light In A Dark Valley]
-Mission: Kill The Traitor (Part 4)-
[FONT=?Book Antiqua?]
A few words were transacted through the radio clasped within Riokou's hand as she hid her figure within the darkness of a closet that temporarily belonged to a man named Aoshi.

According to the watchful eyes around the village, he, along with the child were on their way to this very location. Despite whatever fabric was used to hide his face, there was no way he could hide the obvious height difference the two had that easily gave it away. Like food, those _crows_ had their attention locked on and signaled their news to their mother, that being Riokou.

The girl passed her vision towards the room just outside the closet. The tiny crack was enough to let her sight see and absorb the surroundings of the room carefully before the fateful encounter.

Having prepared herself, the kuniochi carefully played the waiting game for the select guest of honor to arrive. Without a single peep, she folded her arms and calmed whatever nerves weren't already settled before.  

Then,

The sound of a knob turning put a hault to the almost ever-lasting silence. Her gaze shot up and peered through the crack that let enter the small space was in. Two people came into view as expected, a young boy and a small girl close to each other. Now that she paused and though about, it was odd that he would just let the child walk freely however, but that could just be a display of how vicious this rouge's skills were. 

Even with that said, the boy with the target at his back wasn't entirely what she expected him to look like. He was handsome, but a deadly look could be seen within those red eyes that mirrored her own. 
The blond girl by his side was as the described to her when she received the mission. 
Riokou very lightly clicked her teeth once she saw the eyes of Aoishi lean towards the bed and then towards the closet she resided in. It turns out she didn't good  enough job of reversing whatever evidence of her being here as good as she thought. She silently reprimanded herself, almost wanting to dig her nails into her own skin but she forgave her silly mistake for now.
With the boy inching closer to her, Riokou kept the mental picture of the two's locations as she shut her eyelids.

Prepared, the kunoichi raised a single handsign to her chest which set into motion the activation of the flash bomb just on top of the main door that her enemy had not noticed. A great explosion of light invaded the entire room and would strike into the eyes of those that were not already prepared. 

That person being Riokou herself, with closed eyes, she quickly mustered the strength in her right knee, lifted it and struck a kick hard into the closet door, snapping it off its rails and screws. With the force of her foot still behind it, the door would slam immediately into the body of the blinded(?) Aoshi.

With the plan to send him flying across the room, Riokou would immediately shoot forth and grab the child in the middle of the lit room. Even with her eyes still shut within her own darkness, Riokou had enough time to get a fixed picture of the room in her head and be able to room freely enough with the simple few actions she had.

"Riokou, of Silent Honors, from Fuzengakure, that is the name of the person that's been sent to kill you!"

She announced, while going through these movements,

Because she was this type of chivalrous person, she was respectful enough to introduce exactly who she was even to a criminal. Likewise, she was an honorable person that would make certain the child was out of harms grasps, which was why she took the course of action she had now.

With the child tucked in her arms, Riokou leapt out of the room and sprinted through the narrow halls, her motive to reach up into the higher floors above while Aoshi visually trapped within the light that should only last for 3 or 4 seconds. 
[/font]​


----------



## Olivia (Apr 22, 2014)

*Kirisaki Shinkō
Another Mark on the Chalk Board
*
I watched as the Houki stretched out his hand for the girl to accept, and unlike before with me, she blushed and grabbed his hand. So she was going to be fine with whatever man that showed up to save her? Such an attention whore indeed. I opened the window as I watched Ren escort the girl out of the room, and there was one good thing that came out of this.

For me, I wouldn't have to return the girl to her parents or anything simply because the girl forced me away from her. With her out of the room my mission was complete, and it was in all technicalities, Ren's choice to lead her out of the building. I was going to take the short cut and jump out the window.

I looked at the two for a moment though. Shouldn't I escort her with him? I mean, it was my mission as well, and no amount of protesting would be able to allow her to escape from the two of us. So the right and proper thing to do would be to go with him and show her out, right?
*
"GOD BITCH, STOP STARING! HE'S MINE! JUST JUMP OUT THE WINDOW AND COMMIT SUICIDE OR SOMETHING!"*

Anger rose in me, this had been the third girl ever to piss me off so much. I wanted to go over to her and punch her so badly, but I knew that wouldn't be possible. I simply ignored her statement while looking at Ren, saying apologetically.

"Hope you have fun, and good luck."

I slowly waved, as I pushed off the window. Before completely falling I could witness the girl stick her tonuge at me, as if mocking me. I smiled, glad I wouldn't have to deal with her again. I launched myself off of each window cill around the building in a circle until I reached low enough to jump to the next tallest building. Being closer to other buildings and the ground, I made my way down from there. I had completed my mission, and it was now time for lunch.

-Mission End-

​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Apr 22, 2014)

*Ren Houki*
DOWNTOWN KONOHA

__________​
_Twenty minutes later..._

"So then Aki-san was, like, all jealous and stuff. 'cause I'm smart and she's not, so she started getting all passive aggressive at me and stuff. What a _bitch_, right?"

"Yeah." Ren nodded, though inside his head, he was screaming in incoherent rage. She'd been talking about her trivial problems for the past twenty minutes; how this one girl kept gossiping about her, so she got back at her by stealing the shoes from her locker. The girl was, admittedly, pretty, but was unbelievably petty to the point where he wished he'd just cut down the door and taken her out by force instead. Whatever happened to the shy girl who just came out?

"You're going to treat me to dinner after this, right?" She looked at Ren, causing his smiling poker face to almost break apart.

_"Wait, what?"_ At this moment, the Houki deeply regretted taking the mission instead of just having a lazy day and found himself intensely irritated that Kirisaki ditched them.

"Yeah, I mean, we're a thing now, _right_?" The blonde frowned, her eyes half-hardening into an expectant glare. Were he any other person or weaker in willpower, Ren might have cracked under the pressure of the intense look in her eyes, but he held his gaze.

"Su-" He began, but was cut across by the cry of a shinobi messenger eagle flying over, a scroll clasped in it's talons. The blonde backed away slightly and Ren, eager to capitalize on the new personal space he'd just been allotted, moved to the bird and grabbed the message. "A B-rank rescue mission against enemy ninja? One million ryo? Presence urgently requested?" He read aloud, making sure to place emphasis on the last part.

"W-wait, what?!" She demanded, seemingly reclaiming her composure after getting over the shock of the eagle.

"Yep~" Ren gave a melodramatic sigh, rolling the scroll back up again before forming a hand seal. "Looks like I'm needed. Sorry, Sena-chan. And I was looking forward to dinner with you as well..."

Not waiting for the girl's inevitably aggressive response to this, Ren took the opportunity to disappear in a poof of smoke.


----------



## Cjones (Apr 22, 2014)

*LT/Hisashi/Masami/Konoha*

*Mission: The Insane Medic and The Music Box VIII*
_An Old Friend In An Odd Place_

(Eiji Inuzuka. P.O.V)
The rainfall from earlier, that was actually oil, had let up after a massive fire had broken out. Now a thick mist began to sneak up on the camp. Observing the camp, I had summarized that as a strategic standpoint the bandits used this area, hugged between two peaks that sat deep into a valley from the looks of things, to house themselves because of the lack of the mist that flowed through. Though the huge explosion I heard earlier made that null, now the mist was like a blanket over the area. But this work to my advantage, giving me a natural smoke screen.

I sprinted from tent to tent, hiding and ducking down to one knee whenever I heard someone approaching. My foot steps were as light as I could make them splashing against the water every so silently as I moved. Placing my back up against one of the green tents I listened as not one, two, or even three, but four sets of footsteps ran by me. "Akira has let Jizou out!" The guards yelled in a frantic tone as they ran by. 

"Where’s Sado?” 

“Probably still turning that silver haired kid out.” I heard faintly as the sound of their footsteps disappeared from my vicinity. 

_“Turning a silver haired kid out? What kind of sick as bandit is this Sado guy? Shit, gotta get to Ryuho-kun quick!”_ 

_Tent with Hisashi…_
This perverted ass guy had both my shoulders pinned, straddled my waist and had his pants partially undone. What kind of curse was I given for me to end up in such a situation as this? About to get my coin slot plunged by some bandit? If someone had made a joke about this happening I’d not only have laughed at them, but perhaps possibly made a joke about the roles being reversed with me being destroying the brown eye.
Fate huh?

“I’m going to enjoy tasting every inch of you…” He was licking his lips as he leaned in closer to me…wow.

“Then I’m going to turn you over on your back…” He moved his face down toward my ear, whispering in it as low as he could. 

“And then I’ll…” He voice grew into a hush whisper as he basically pressed his lips up against the side of me ear and said…

*“WHAT!?”* I ended up hollering out. He’d have to plunge a dagger into my heart before he would ever get the power to make me take something like that. If only you could hear the things this dude was whispering to me, about how he was going to _‘handle it’_ and even moving so I can somewhat get a _‘feel’_. There’s no way I’ll ever let anyone find out about this and there was no way he was coming anywhere near the back door. So I watched as he slowly lifted his head back up, unbeknownst to him, I had some way of defending myself, via an ability my tongue.

What? The chicks dig it.

“Yo, sick ass weirdo.” He was trying to undue my outfit but momentarily let his gaze come back to me. That was all I needed before expanding my cheeks and hawked at him. He fell over in pain, hand jolting to his right eye, blood trickling down from it. A technique designed for surprise attack, needles hidden in the mouth. I had planned on shooting it directly into his one eyed attachment, but after all that dribble in my ear nonsense I wasn’t going to give that bastard the satisfaction of even letting that thing anywhere near my face. 

“How’d you like my money shot? Sounds like it stung.” I laughed. 

“Argh, somebody get in here! Get in here!” He yelled repeatedly and sure enough some more lap dogs ran into the tent. If they could see my eyes, I’m sure they’d laugh at the ‘what the fuck’ face I was making.

“How many of you dudes are here?” I asked in disbelief before they rushed me. Damn, these was one of those time I hated myself for barely learning anything about taijutsu. With my hands bound I was easy pickings for them as the forced down onto my knees. Sado had got back onto his feet and struck me across the face again, looking even more anger than when I shot in his eye. Suddenly he brandished a dagger, how ironic, he must have-

“If I can’t get you alive, then I’ll do you dead.” Yeah, he totally must have read my thoughts. I had no choice, but to watch him advance toward me the glistening knife reflecting the image of my face. I wasn’t scared of dying; in fact, I knew I wasn’t, because I had another little trick up my sleeve, but before it even got that far something unexpected happened. A guttural snarl filled, catching us all of guard, then a pair of piercing gold eyes shone in my face in conjunction with a massive row of teeth.

“Urrrgl.” Sado gurgled as the teeth of the beast sunk into the side of his snuck into the side of his neck, flinging him high into the air and out of the tent. 

“Gatsuga!” I heard, a familiar voice and technique, but just what the hell was that bitch doing here? Regardless, my ass was saved, as the entire tent was torn asunder along with the two guards as they were drilled through the torso, their bodies falling limp to the ground. In front of me then stood, who I had already guessed, Eiji and Alucard. 

“_Bitch-kun_, you gotta lotta nerve showing your face to me after what you pulled.” I said almost immediately, what an ungrateful ass I was.  

“_Ryuho-kun_, you ungrateful ass, I risk my neck to save you and that’s the first thing you say? I’m sure Minori-sama thought you your please and thank yous.” She chastised me and she was right, but fuck her. 

“Damn right. I remember you having that Jiin lady transporting outta Dios No Sabe when I tried to ask you about my sister. Which brings up the question, where the blue hell is Mizuki, Eiji?!” I practically yelled out her. But that damn dog simply put her finger to her chin and began acting like your stereotypical blonde as she thought and thought and thought, long and hard, before coming up with the ever magic answer of.

“Who knows?” Classic. 

“You know, I know you do!”

“Yeah, anyway Ryuho-kun.” The inuzuka female walked behind me and broke my restraints with the swap of her claws. This time I did mutter a thank you toward her, I wasn’t a complete ungrateful ass. 

“What’re you doing way out here anyway? A mission? Because I smelled that Azumo-sensei and that other kid you hang out with…uh, what’s h-“

“Her name is Masami.” I interrupted. “We were sent to gather a music box from the “insane Medic”, but were ambushed. So not only did we not get the music, yet, but funny enough I’ve yet to see this “Insane Medic” person.” That was the odd part about this whole mission. The house we went to was practically deserted, the bandits were there and drove just for a music box? I’m agreeing with Masami on this one, a music box can’t be that important.

“What, insane medic? Who told you that?” Eiji asked me with a perplexed look on her face.

“Azumo-sensei said the client was some man, he had an unnatural aura to him, dressed in black with golden hair. He wanted us to retrieve a music box stolen from him by a “Medic that had lost it.” Apparently.” I explained to her. Eiji face then lit up as if she had just been woken up. 

“What’s wrong?” 

“Eh, nothing, I better get going. Anyway I smelled Azumo-sensei overhead with the scent of a slew of those bandits, you’d better get over there quick.” Eiji said almost too fast for me to comprehend while she sat atop Alucard.

“Wait, you still haven’t told me where Mizuki is Eiji!” Bitch is trying to leave again without telling me.

“If you have to ask, you'll never know, right? Beside, don’t tell anyone else you saw me here okay? Later Ryuho-kun!” I shouted to me before taking off with Alucard and disappearing into the mist. Ugh, she was lost again and I couldn’t track her chakra signature either, still too weak in that department. This was the second time I had run into Eiji on some shady mission and what was with the look on her face when I recalled how we got this mission? But I didn’t have time to pondering it much as I heard my name being called.

“Hisa. Where are you? Hisa.” I heard Masami call out for me, she wasn’t too far away. 

“Hisa, say something!” The worry was quite evident in her voice.

“Yo, Joanna, I’m over here!” Just in case she couldn’t see me, I kept yelling for her until her form became visible and she immediately pulled me into an embrace once she saw me.

“Are you alright Hisa? That man didn’t “Do you” or anything did he!?” She questioned me frantically.

“Hell no he didn’t and calm down, I’m fine. Shouldn’t a lady always be relaxed and composed?” I reminded her, then she slowly began to let most of her anxiety wash away from her before bowing and giving me a smile.

“You’re right, a lady must always keep a level head, and never lose her composure not matter situation. Though I must say, we do need to hurry to Azumo-sensei.” 

“Right, let’s go, then.” 











_With Azumo…_
The majority of the area was littered with bodies, massive stones and the falling tents that decorated the camp, a miniature warzone. A shockwave rocked the area, tossing the splendor of corpses and debris in every direction. From the cloud of destruction the massive man known as Jizou stood, pulling his arm out of the gravel ground, his shadowing looming tall and menacing with Akira at his side, smugly looking down at all the destruction caused. Though they look was soon replaced with one exasperation as her eye twitched as the image that shown in it. 

The shadow of a figure stood in the hole left behind by the powerful Jizou, clothes ripped, body battered, and blood on various parts of the body from head to toe, hair a frazzled mess, stuck to the shape of the face from the sweat and blood that came from body. Yet these wounds were nothing but superficial as an exultant smile showed through the smoke followed by the bright white eyes of the Hyuga, that matched the brightness of the moon that shone in the background, as if it was granting her power, a creature born in the darkness of night. 

*“HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!”*
​


----------



## Sumon (Apr 22, 2014)

*Shinomori Aoshi, Land of Rivers*
_Arc: The Hunt
Part 16: An unwelcome guest_

Aoshi was already a few steps away from the closet with his right arm extended ready to open the closet door, when suddenly a flash of extremely white light spread out of nowhere in the room, blinding both Aoshi and Misao for a few seconds. As soon as his vision got damaged, a thin layer of ice began covering the young man’s torso as it was the area where one was attacked on most often. It was Koori no Yoroi, a defensive technique which purpose was to absorb impact of any jutsu by covering Aoshi in ice. It sometimes acted like an automatic defence mechanism, and on this occasion it surely was needed as Aoshi felt a great danger. 

Many thoughts started spinning in his head when the only thing he could see was white colour: _“Is this the end? Will my plan fail before it even begins? Will my death be instant? Am I already dead???“_ Even though the blindness lasted for seconds, it seemed like longer, much longer. But then Aoshi felt a door smashing against the front of his body with great power, completely unexpected, sending him flying across the room back first to a wall while holding sheathed katana in left hand. The wall behind Aoshi cracked a bit and a layer of ice on his upper body crumbled as well, falling down on the ground in small shards. Due the ice armour, he felt much less pain in his torso upon the impact with both the door and the wall, but it still hurt like hell because the young man was feeling exhausted from a demanding training session he had today.

"Riokou, of Silent Honors, from Fuzengakure, that is the name of the person that's been sent to kill you!" – The attacker introduced herself during attack on Aoshi.

Now the young man with his back against the wall no longer thought about death. Although Aoshi was aware of the reason behind this attack and he still could see nothing besides white color, his chances of survival had increased dramatically for one reason and one reason only – he was still alive. If there were men, or a woman considering from the attacker’s name, sent to kill him, Aoshi would have already been dead. He wouldn’t have had chance to enter this room, he wouldn’t have had chance to survive the initial attack, unless, of course, the assassins were extremely lousy. But that didn’t seem the case as upon opening his eyes Aoshi saw no one in the room, not even Misao. 

The young man shoved the smashed door away and rushed out of the room, seeing just the back of whom he presumed to be Riouku at the far end of the hall. She had Misao tucked in her arms. Without further adieu, Aoshi dashed after the mysterious attacker while keeping his guard up unlike before.

One could question Aoshi’s motives to chase after the person who wants to kill him. But the said person had a girl in her arms, the girl with whom Aoshi had made this strange bond. If there was anyone else, he probably wouldn’t chase the said person. Besides, the attacker seemed to want to change the location of a possible fight, which meant she wasn’t strong enough to instantly kill him. So Aoshi thought his chances were extremely good of fighting Riouku and successfully rescuing Misao despite the exhaustion the young man was feeling. 

Throughout the whole incident, Misao remained composed and silent despite being not sure what was happening. She didn’t fight back, she didn’t move on her own. One thing that was happening with her, though, was her body temperature getting extremely high, to the point of almost burning anyone making a physical contact with her, courtesy of Scorch release in her blood.​


----------



## LunarCoast (Apr 22, 2014)

*Bureiku | Introduction Arc*

I take my first steps slowly down into the basement of his home, keeping a firm hold of the banister with each step from below I can hear that delightful sound of machinery, the cranking and twisting of metals running aginste one another in almost like music to the ears. Their is also the sound of voices echoing from below only just able to make out scraps but it becomes clearer with each step until placing my foot onto the floor.

"Simply amazing work Hakuoh, I knew you and Bureiku would one day pay dividends."Speaks a man wearing rather casual business clothing of the time, "When will it be ready?" He continues and the teenage girl presently sat upon a crate making adjustments to the armour with a toolbox at her side. Half behind the back piece she responds, "You will have to ask Bureiku sir, he's the one that designed it. I might also point out he got his scars from this perticular project, not the academy."

I find myself leaning aginste the wall simply watching and listening as the two had yet to notice my pressence.

"Hmm... Still it is worth asking, this is definately a step in the right direction to overcome White."My ears snap at those final words and I simply roll my eyes before announcing my pressence, "Sir it is a prototype and I believe it is in our best interests to not get involved in a conversation or war regarding our counterpart nation."

"Ah Bureiku!"He says excitedly coming over to put a hand around the back of my neck I push myself off the wall and walk over. "Even so, we must maintain the balance and our nation does this through technology. If we appear weak they may one day attempt to overthrow our leaders and take control, you can help us prevent that."

I nod, remaining silent. Sometimes silence is the best option, they had me building weapons because peace? Yeah right, weapons only led to a arms race which in turn leads to conflict, then war... then everyone loses.

"Good."He smiles and pats my back as he leaves as if I was a child and begins his ascent into my home, shouting down. "I expect a progress report on my desk by 11:00AM tommorow, just leave it with the secretary."

I shake my head and pull up a chair, "As usual. First thing that pops in his mind is about weaponizing everything we make, very much doubt this is what father had in mind when he left everything to us."
"He is just set in his ways that is all Bureiku, and it brings in the money." She pulls herself back from behind the device and wipes away the sweat from her brow, or steam he could never quite tell which with her especially as she spent more time down here than upstairs or outside. I couldn't quite blame her for this, outside wasn't the best of enviroments especially with the various fumes and hot steam within the air.

"Ok so I fixed the plating and resolved our little problem with the sword. You shouldn't get any more cuts or bruises but I still don't think it is a good idea wearing it often or for long periods of time. So why not give it a go?"

She was quicker than I expected I thought to myself and only nod once again getting up and stepping upto the platform in which the suit called 'home'. Taking my final step into the armour she seals it up to my annoyance, "It isn't automated yet... ugh."
"Safety first, Bureiku."She responds as I simply wait, clenching my eyes shut, a brief moment of pain once the final piece is in place and she steps back before moving over to a desk in which sat various hardware and monitoring systems checking them briefly, "Everything looks good, so I suppose your set to head out and give it a better test drive than the last one."

I turn to her with the sound of various pieces of machinery moving with my actions, "If I come back half torn to bits I am blaming you." She shakes her head and chuckles, "I didn't design it."
"Yadada."Is the response I give with a smile before leaving and making my way back up the stair.


----------



## LunarCoast (Apr 22, 2014)

*Bureiku | Introduction Arc II | WIP*

So here I am, about to go out into the open world once again in this device I knew too well why Oda was so desperate to get this piece of tech into the final stages and while I didn't like it Hakuoh was right, this did bring in the money and he didn't quite need to like what Oda was trying to do at times, they agreed on one thing chakra is outdated.

Sometimes I just wished the financial backing could for once be something diffirent, so many ideas, and so little time or money to do them. Sure back in the day we had used whatever they could find in the various dumps and various other places he wouldn't even touch any more, but now I had set the bar higher than before, and anything below that would be deemed a failure by myself.

"So... then first test."I say to myself stepping out of the door into the courtyard of my home I simply look across at the iron gate and mutter the time it would of normally taken me to reach it before setting off, sometimes I even surprised myself. Without much trouble and better yet without recieving another array of scratches I make it and come to a halt just in time to stop myself breaking down my own fence, again.

"Heh beaten with ease. Prehaps time to skip to target practice or stress testing. No... that's boring, I wonder if..."He had recently graduated prehaps it was time for a real test, in action. It seemed like a big step but he wasn't a unknown when it came to risk taking. D rated missions? Nope they seemed simply to much of a chore, plus he needed a way to benchmark the battlesuit. He needed a real fight, not a chore how else was I meant to benchmark not only my personal skill in using this machine but also how it compared with others, should make a good report for Oda... yeah seemed the best approach.

With this in mind I made my way, with haste to the closest job board disregarding the comments of the local populance, it wasn't often they saw me in the battlesuit, some were as predicted uncomfortable while others took great interest neither kind of person matter to me however, all that matters is figuring out what mission would be ideal. Finally approaching the job board after the 'casual' stroll, assuming I can call it that. I come upon a mission which appears to fit the bill, rated C/B it was a seemingly good place to start and not only did it involve my fellow countrymen but those of white too!


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 22, 2014)

*Zell Kazama
Becareful Before The Beat's Turned Inside Out​*
"Hey! Pretty boy why don't you cum over to my place. I have some good sake and angel text! There's cookies and milk, well hopefully milk of you too. Don't be so basic come quench my thirst..."



Zell had lived on a very 'simple' and 'plain' island all of his life.He was more use to palm trees, farms, and beaches than the big city environment. The premise of there being men who dressed like woman then went out parading in public was so foreign to him they may as well been from Uranus. He found himself getting a lot of attention from these types, which was unnerving... This recent one was the umpteenth man lady thing that had said something about alcohol and drugs, which when ingested, would subsequently to them trying to besmirch his anal chastity, suffice to say he was getting fed up. The lustful eyes of the passing strangers had left Zell on the defensive. He could feel them peeling away his long coat, the tank top he wore underneath, his pants, and well... his Sentai Series themed underwear, they were collector's items, no judging. Walking around abashedly he found himself in front of what looked like a bunny lounge, the reason he knew this was because the neon sign on top of the awning said 'Good Ol' Boy's Bunny Lounge', with the accompanying message, 'Where Boys Become Men', which meant that this had to be right place, right? He walked up to the door and paused.

Now, young Zellous Kazama was not sure he was ready to enter a place like this, the thought of men coming and spending their money to objectify woman was abhorrent. Woman were to be respected, because the world would be nothing without them. There was also a question of his inability to be around beautiful woman without coming off mentally defected. He was going to have to buck up and get the job done, this was serious ninja business. After he shut this place down these girls would never have to get naked again in front of the crowd of reprobates surely assembled.

"I've Got This!!!"

The young based demi-god kicked the door of Good Ol' Boys...

_Turn It Up Turn It Up Turn It Upside Down_











Neon strobe lights shimmered and flickered at a ridiculous pace, the entirety of the gentleman's club was bogged down in an oppressive smoke cloud. The threat of light induced seizure and potential death by suffocation via second hand smoke loomed large. This was an assault on all of his senses as the place smelled so much of cigars that Zell could taste the tobacco in his mouth. Stumbling about he looked around to a sight he was not ready to behold. Stages and runways littered throughout the club, cages with dancers hanging from the ceiling like some kind of weird performance art chandelier, and people making out. The true culture shock of it all.... 

Through the smoke and the light he saw two people kissing, one was what you'd expect. Middle aged, male pattern baldness, bad clothes, nice shoes, and making out with a boy who was only a few years older than Zell by the looks of it, and wearing bunny ears and a banana hammock. The dancer's in the cages above... they were teenage man/boys, Zell couldn't really be assed to assess their age. There was gyrating, rippling abs, and other loose bits bouncing around some of those things into the faces of the doting patrons of the establishment. All the while the music blared, 'turn the beat around', more like turn my butt around and get the hell out of this place. As Zell began to leave he felt a pinch on his posterior... in this place it was not the woman who were the sex objects, no it was the teens and 20 something years olds. The one who pinched him, the same drag queen who had made a pass at him before entering. Quickly he dropped into his stance for Seikuken, he was going to have to defend himself.

"Little boy wants to play ninja? We don't do that here young man, this is a place of love. Where a man can grab another man's ass and as long as he pays for it in ryo it's an ok. This is a place for fabulous people and if you can't take a joking little pinch on that rump roast you got there..."

*SNAP SNAP SNAP*

"I'll tell you what cutie this is definitely not the place for you. You need to take that pretty little onion of yours, oh gosh it's so round and little I could cry, and go back to the other side of town with the rest of those perverts. No basic bitches allowed so ok girl bye!"

A bunch of muscled up scantily clad men and boys started to surround Zell and the manlady thing. Zell wasn't sure if this was them threatening to kick his ass or do other man lovey/rapey things to it. He backed up, his hands covering his butt the entire time, and back through the door. This wasn't even the right club, this wasn't even the right side of town. Not knowing how much time he decided next time he'd ask for directions to get to the right club.​


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Apr 23, 2014)

*Shiryu*

Shiryu could feel himself being lifted but his muscles were still seizing and painful. He wanted to pull his re-breather from his face but he didn't dare until he could properly wash its surface. The being that had lifted him said something but he could not really hear it between his disorientation and the rumbling of the river. He could feel the antidote slowly taking effect, but he could curse himself again for making such a silly error.

_I hope Ivery can hold out..._

He raised his eyes and was dimly aware of a battle going on. Clashing steel became clearer and for a moment he thought he heard someone that sounded like Ivery swear out loud .

_I have to get moving...._

He strained against where he was seated and tried to use his spear to will himself to his feet. He got to about waist height and tumbled backward into a seated position. He punched the rock out of frustration, not hurting himself because his muscles were still simply too weak to move properly.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Apr 23, 2014)

*Zansatsu|Genin|Sunagakure*

*[Apartment, Sunagakure]​*​
[Protect the Hostage, Ain't no Rest for the Wicked]​
Satoshi took a deep breath and sighed contently as he lay on his new bed, hell yeah! he could finally afford one. Eyes fixed on the ceiling he thought back on his day. After turning the Maid Alisa over to Yagyu he was promptly debriefed and released. After that he spent a couple hours at the Suna General Hospital where on top of his already inflamed injures, new and old, he is poked and prodded by a short red headed nurse. Not quite as stacked as the one that took care of him after that Fiasco in Fuzen. But still very pleasant to look at. After that some new doctor, ironically from Iwa, came in and treated his wounds, she was some kind of specialist that decided to move her practice to this god forsaken spit of desert. What she lacked in the chest department, she more than made up for in the ass department. Satoshi for a lack of better words was amazed, so much so that he didn't realize the woman had finished and left. 

It wasn't until that redhead returned to discharge him that he was broke out of his stupor. From there he went and purchased the bed he lay on now. From there he decided to stop in on Yusetu to let him know that he was back in town and that he'd be ready to resume his lessons tomorrow. Setu-Sensei asked him if he met any interesting people where ever it was that he went. And was that a tale. ~

_ "Tell me young Sat, was there any inspiring sounds where you went?" Yusetsu asks as he and the boy spoke. Satoshi scratched his chin for a moment. Then shrugged his shoulders. He really didn't go to Konohagakure to listen to the female sound. No he was there to acquire a certain person.  "Well Setsu-Sensei I did meet this one shapely girl, she was quite unlike anything or anyone I've ever met before to be honest." is replied as he recalled meeting Edie Nakano.  "Do go on, did you get to test this girl's sound?" is asked. Satoshi seemed to have Yusetsu's full and undivided attention on this particular matter.

Scratching his head the young apprentice continued  "Well... for one, she actually threw her breasts upon me. They were almost as large as Kaz-Sensei's. So I thought that she wanted me to test her. So, I did..." the words slow to a fade as he stopped talking.  "Well Sat, it is rude to not finish. Did she have a delightful, beautiful sound?",  "Not exactly",  "Poor dear, was she one of the misfortunate ones that are a bit flat?" is asked. Satoshi shook his head,  "Oh, no. She was quite ample.. I thought I said that alread... oh you mean in musical scale. No.." is stated again with him trailing off. 

Yusetsu crossed his arms. Why was Sat being so contradicting all of a sudden.  "Well?",  "Her sound was a lot like Kaz-Sensei's when you get through testing it and she tries to kill you...",  "Ah, I see. Well did you experience any other sounds?" Satoshi nodded.  "Yes Sensei, it was from a soft spoken girl" is replied as he remembered the small moan that escaped Alisa's lips when she first struggled against his Chakra strings.  "It was very pleasant and refined." To this Yusetsu smiles widely,  "Good my dear Sat you are learning superbly!"

 "And what is he learning superbly?" speak of the devil and Kaz appears. Satoshi almost jumped out of his skin as she seemed to have the knack to show up at the most inopportune of times.  "How to use a puppet in each hand Kaz-Sensei, I was just dropping by to tell Setsu-Sensei that I'd be ready to take up lessons again tomorrow. Well, I'm sure you have important Kage-related business to discuss .... sooo, I'll be going!" he shouts as he walked to the door. Any excuse was as good as another. As the door closed behind him Kaz looked to Yusetsu and decidedly cracked her knuckles.  "He is a horrible lair, but I'll deal with you first"_~~

Blinking Satoshi remembered his latest trophy, starting with his very first mission he decided to keep mementos to remind him of both his victories and failures. Pulling himself from the bed he walked over to Doru and turns the puppet over. From a hidden compartment in his back he pulls Edie's soft pink bra and holds it up. _Damn!_ maybe her breasts were larger than Kaz's. Her cups runneth over as some would say...  "And where did you get that?' is asked as Naoko appeared next to him.  "Edie Nakano" is replied. The woman's gray eyes widen.  "The Edie Nakano, heiress to the Nakano fortune. You sly dog, you didn't!?' she asks nudging him with her elbow.

"Only if you consider her almost shattering every bone in my body with a single punch, then yes. I stripped her of this in compensation for almost killing me. I'll be honest though, I'd play with those fun bags any day of the week.",  "Yep, your a pervert.",  "My personal Sensei is Yusetsu. Do you expect any less?" is asked breaking the string of counters and counter-counter statements. What could she say, he was right.  "I suppose since your here you need something." is thrown out as he walked over to a large lock box. Opening it he pushes aside the photo of Eiji and the lock of Mr. Fluffels' fur and drops Edie's bra in. 

 "As matter of fact, yes. Yes I do." she replies as she appeared next to him.  "You've got a new mission." is stated. Satoshi sighed. Really, it hadn't been one freaking day yet.  "What is it?" is asked. The woman held up a thin file.  "You are to escort Ms. Alisa to Fuzengakure. You are then to help protect her for a week as the Client Mr. Kongou believes that Mr. Nakano has arranged for her to be retrieved." _FUZEN_ Satoshi sighed, he almost died there. Three times.  "Why me?",  "He was impressed in how you handled her kidnapping. You're going so I'm taking you back and you'll be guarding over her tonight. You two leave first thing in the morning."


----------



## Chaos Theory (Apr 23, 2014)

*Post Continued*

*Cont.*​
 Ain't no Rest Reprise​

_-Some Time Later_ 

After a quick stop off at the library Satoshi enters the room that Alisa had been confined to and dismissed the guards. In his hands were several books. One of which caught the Maid's eye. A book on the Valkyrie. "M-May I ask who you are?" is timidly asked. As he sat, looking from the books to her Satoshi bit his lip.  "The name is Zansatsu, I'll be guarding you tonight and escorting you to Fuzen tomorrow where I will then protect you for the length of one week." is replied. The woman tipped her head. Fuzen was it, well she probably could now guess whom was behind this. "May I ask another question Mr. Zansatsu?",  "You may ask as many as you wish. I'll answer if I can.", "Why is it that you're interested in the Valkyrie?" Satoshi lifted the book and opened it.  "After I found out I was going to be with you for an extended period of time I did some research. You and the Nakano family are well kept up with and I found that this Valkyrie religion is what you transcribe to. So I thought if I learned a bit at least the conversations wouldn't be mundane.

"You religious sir?",  "Not to particularly"

For the next couple hours the two talked until they both settled in to sleep. Satoshi kept to the chair while he allowed Alisa to have the bed alone. Knowing that he dismissed the guards she waited until he seemed asleep and stood. Walking to the door she was about to attempt a jail break. That was until she felt a tug at her arm. Stopping she turns back to Satoshi whom had his hand held toward her seemingly pulling on thin air.  "Do you even know where you are?", "No",  "So what is you plan once you get free? You have no money nor do you even know where we are." Alisa bowed her head in defeat and went back to the bed. Sitting she looked to the boy that went back to another of his books. "You are a ninja aren't you? If so, can I make a contract with you?",  "I cannot free you", "That is not what I wish." 

Satoshi closes the book and looks to her.  "You can ask" Alisa looked to the ground, " I wish for you to not kill M'Lady Edie if she comes looking for me in the next week or more.."  "You would protect her though she treats you so badly, our reports have it all. The operative that took you was very thorough in writing them.", "She means a lot to me",  "How will you pay for this contract?" Alisa breathed heavier but moved her hand to the top of her blouse. Satoshi slid back into his chair,  "There is no need for that Ms. Alisa. Promise to not try again to escape and I'll consider that payment."

"Yu-yes. I agree"~~~

_-Fuzengakure, Red Light District_ 

The train ride over from Suna was uneventful and as she promised Alisa hadn't yet tried to get away and now they sat in a room in one of the many brothels that were found in the Red Light Area. Satoshi like in Suna sat across from her and they spoke on what he'd learned the day before. But soon their peace was broken as a man entered the room. 

"Hey, the boss wants her on the floors, alright." Satoshi looked to him and shook his head.  "It's my job to protect her. Not allow her be abused by your patrons." the man looked flustered. This silver hair girl was a fine piece of ass that they wanted working. "The boss will pay you triple what your client is paying if you let us use her." Alisa gasped, money had a way of swaying people. To her horror Satoshi stood. Was he going to agree? Suddenly he Flickers from view. The mirror on the door cracks as the man's head is pushed into it with a Kunai shoved in his mouth.

 "Firstly, I doubt you boss has that kind of Ryo and my client is his boss. Secondly my orders are to protect her. All of her, not just in name and not just her face. All of her. It's not about money. Money means nothing. Thirdly I'm a simple person. I like Kunai and Explosive tags and do you know what those two things have in common?" he asks as the man almost released his bowls  "They are both cheap." he states pushing with the blade drawing just a bit of blood.

"Please Mr. Zansatsu. Don't hurt him further." Alisa asks as she stood from the bed. Satoshi snorts but pulls the weapon from the man's mouth. Then symbolically he slides it into his out breast pocket and pats it. This was to be a reminder as he fluffed the handkerchief around it.  "Tell your boss that the next time he wants to bring Alisa's honor into question that the Kunai will be for him." Satoshi states patting the man on the cheek 

 "And his family too"~~~~


----------



## Laix (Apr 23, 2014)

_Ryoko Hyūga _
MISSION ARC III
_Assassination
_The team passed through Fuzengakure's irritating border controls, discussing their abilities and opinions of Natsu Nakano along the way. Once her two subordinates had said their pieces, Ryoko took her turn.

"Well, a lightning style user is certainly interesting... I'm a Hyūga in case you hadn't already noticed," She pointed to her pearly white eyes, blinking with a smile. "I'm also a medical ninja, so my priority is your survival. Although you've both heard this a lot, we have to trust each other, even as strangers, or we _*won't*_ succeed in this mission."

The trio passed through the gates of Fuzengakure where they were greeted by the very modern and technologically advanced village. Ryoko got an uneasy feeling from this place she didn't like. Unlike Konoha which had its seedy districts and red-light areas, this felt like the _entire village_ was just one huge red-light district for the world. Following the signs for the 'nightlife district', the girls made their way down long, cramped streets, passing through alleyway shortcuts and down busy streets.

"It's daytime and the mission briefing suggests a night time strike would work better. We should kill some time until that happens," She suggested as she looked around the area trying to find somewhere to settle down. Since they were close to the district in question, most of the clubs and bars were shut - however, there was one barbeque beef house open and the aroma emitting through the welcoming doors was just intoxicating and delicious.

Pointing towards 'Akimichi Beef House', she asked with a hopeful smile:

"Should we head there? I'm hungry if I'm honest."


​

​


----------



## Laix (Apr 23, 2014)

_Edie Nakano_
SIDE STORY (LIQUID TIME)
_Guardian Angel

__missing;_
THE NAKANO MANSION, KONOHA​"Edie-Sama!"

The two maids and a butler flocked to their teenage boss who sat slumped against a cracked wall, her face stained with tears and her eyes staring into empty space. They fussed and fidgeted with her, trying to keep her happy and comforted.

But she was far from happy and she was never going to be happy.

The one person who really cared for her, who didn't treat her as just an annoying part of her job description...

Gone. To add salt to an already deep wound, Edie Nakano was powerless to stop it. The training she'd just spent days on felt completely pointless. 

The same scene replayed through her head countless times. There was a dark feeling of shame and regret washing over her, not just because she allowed this to happen but because all she could think of was how badly she'd taken Alisa for granted. With her gone, there was nobody to pack her school bag in the morning, nobody to accompany her around town, nobody to flash her a warm smile upon waking up from her slumber.

This huge mansion felt even emptier without Alisa here to fill it with her positive aura.

"Edie..."

That voice, that strong, dominating voice. It pierced through the inaudible squabbling of the servants and went straight through to the heiress. She stood up from the marble floor to face her father who descended down the stairs with his hands firmly behind his back. He assessed the damage done with his eyes, scanning the room from top to bottom, looking at every dent and crack with the most noticeable being the large dent in the center of the hallway. He only sighed before addressing his daughter while their servants listened with straight backs and tightly shut mouths.

"I know about Alisa," Natsu confirmed. Edie didn't even seem relieved. She didn't care what he knew. The first thought in her mind wasn't even to apologise for the damage done. How could she?

"Where was you? Where was you to stop them...?"

"I only just arrived through the back entrance after hearing of the commotion being caused. Do not fear, I've already put in a request for a team of shinobi to-"

His solution fell on deaf ears, the same deaf ears that belonged to the girl who stormed up the stairs and grabbed her 6'ft 4 father by the blazer and threw him down to the landing into his servants arm. The expression on Mr Nakano's face couldn't even relate to surprise; he'd never seen his daughter lift a weight let alone a fully grown man, _her own father_.

"_*WHERE WAS YOU? YOU'RE NEVER HERE, NEVER*_"

Natsu brushed the dirt off his pressed suit. He wasn't angry, not at all.

"I know you're upset Edie but this isn't the answer-"

"I don't want to hear it from you! You're not going to do anything, you never do. I hate you, I really fucking hate you!"

Edie grabbed her bag from the floor of the staircase and tried to walk past her father with a steam of rage but was stopped by the broad shoulder of Natsu Nakano who didn't even need to use his hands to stop the petite blonde. She felt like she'd hit a brick wall.

"Don't you _*ever*_ talk to me like that. Your attitude is frankly disgusting and I can't believe you turned out like this. Alisa is the focus of this; I do not need you turning this into another Edie situation. I've sent the finest shinobi on this job, leave me to sort this out."

There it was again. He would never changed and it was a shame it took her so long to realise this. Actions speak louder than words, and the sight of Edie spitting in her own father's face was an action that floored the witnesses. Not even waiting for her father's reaction, Edie stormed out of the mansion, slamming the great doors shut behind her. 

"Are you okay, Mr Nakano?" One of the maids asked with caution, she didn't want to annoy him anymore. He didn't answer however, allowing the butler to wipe away the phlegm from his cheek before he ascended the staircase with the workers close behind him.

Edie Nakano on the other hand had a much more courageous idea. Although she was dressed in her school uniform and only had a few medical items and shuriken in her school bag, she was going to do it. 

_(I'm coming for you Alisa... I'll find you.)_

_Later, Konohagakure Gates -_

There was only one person who could've taken Alisa from her and that was Kongou, a slimey businessman from Fuzengakure who was constantly engaging in a sort of economical cold-war with Natsu Nakano. Rumour has it that her father had one of Kongou's associates in the government assassinated with her rival Ryoko Hyūga involved in the mission herself. However, that was irrelevant. Whatever Kongou's reason was for taking Alisa, she was going to take her maid right back.

Edie approached the grand gates of Konoha. She knew that there had been people assigned on a mission to rescue Alisa, but that wasn't of any notice to her. They'd either get in her way or be some sort of help. The strong-willed blonde knew that she'd be on her own for this either wa-

"Edie!"

That voice... Another irritating voice she didn't want to hear. Ryoko Hyūga, speak of the devil. The annoying bitch ran up to Nakano, emerging from a crowd with a worried face.

"What do you want Ryoko? I'm busy."

"I know, you're going after Alisa, aren't you?"

Edie stopped dead in her tracks. How did she know about that? Had it made the news?

"_What? _How do you even...? Nevermind, I need to go. Just leave me alone, Ryoko!"

"Argh!" Ryoko gave the aggravating blonde a light but certainly not playful tap on the cheek, shocking her back to reality. "Will you stop with your stuck-up cow act for just a moment!? I know about Alisa because I'm part of the rescue mission that Mr Nakano just requested. I'm waiting for the other two members, one of which has just arrived..."

Nakano glanced around the crowds, trying to find the shinobi Ryoko was talking about. The Hyūga scoffed at her reaction.

"I'm talking about _you_. Natsu requested you be on the mission since you apparently stormed off determined to rescue her."

That annoying bastard father of hers! He was always interfering when he really wasn't invited.

"Fine, where's the third member then?"

"He should be here any moment now..."
​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Apr 23, 2014)

*Ren Houki*
KONOHA

__________​
Ren walked towards the front gates of the village, attaching his second weapons pouch to his belt. After leaving Sena, he'd gone to downtown Konoha to purchase some equipment. A B-rank mission could potentially be dangerous, and Ren was the sort of person who'd like to be as prepared as possible if there were enemies to face. Granted, he was equally confident as he was cautious that he could take them on _without_ buying more equipment, but it didn't hurt to be prepared. 

As it turned out, the errand lost him more time than he'd anticipated, and he turned up, not late, but after the rest of his team-mates had arrived. Apparently, lack of punctuality had become a habit of his now... as well as his penchant for getting put up with girls. 

"Sorry I'm late," he said, giving the two of them a polite smile, "I was busy stocking up on extra supplies, and ended up losing track of time. I'm Ren Houki. Pleased to meet you."

The Houki quickly assessed the two of his partners as he walked towards them. _"So, a Hyūga chūnin, and some big breasted blonde girl. The former would be a good tracker and adept in close quarters and... the other one doesn't seem all that skilled. Then again, if she was picked for a B-rank mission, she can't be a total deadweight, can she?"_


----------



## Bringer (Apr 23, 2014)

*Ryu Reikon*

It hadn't been long since he had arrived to Fuzengakure. The travel from the mountain terrain of the Reikon kingdom to Fuzengakure was a tedious one that took multiple days, but despite the time that had passed since the day of his departure he still remembered his last meeting with the queen, his last meeting with his sister in detail. During that meeting she had appointed him to Fuzengakure, and despite his nonexistent relationship with his sister, she was the queen after all, and her word was law.

There was the matter of where he would be staying, and although his sister made sure all living arrangements would be settled and Ryu would have a luxurious mansion in Fuzengakure, but the young prince preferred something more simple and moved into an apartment where he'd have to pay rent.  Nothing he couldn't afford after all. With that settled the prince decided to go and take up a mission. There was a variety of choices, but one caught his eye.

_"This mission pays a million ryo despite being a B rank... A mission such as this may prove interesting. Why would a man pay this much to insure this maid doesn't get captured... Or perhaps the word I should be using is rescued."_ That settled it, this was the mission he'd be taking. Apparently one of the slots were already filled due to the fact the client personally selected one of them.

_______________________

After accepting the mission the onix eyed prince sought out the location. The red light district. _"Hmm... I don't like this place."_ The prince thought. After about twenty minutes of walking the only thing that separated him from his partner and the maid he had to protect was a door. He opened the door, his eyes not even meeting the man he had to work together with and the servant he had to guard. He simply sat down, without a word being said. This would be... Peculiar. Social interaction... Interaction in general wasn't really his thing.


----------



## Laix (Apr 23, 2014)

_Edie Nakano_
SIDE STORY (LIQUID TIME)
_Guardian Angel_

_team;_
KONOHAGAKURE GRAND GATES
​
"Sorry I'm late."

A firmly spoken voice, the voice of someone who certainly had a back bone and a touch of sensibility interrupted the girls bickering over the most pointless of things. Hyūga and her Nakano rival turned to face the boy. Edie instantly analysed his appearance, it was the first thing she judged with any new male. He was skinny, not too skinny but she didn't detect any muscle. He had longer-than-acceptable blue hair and a face that was pleasing on the eyes. Other than that, she wasn't going to give him the time of day, it really wasn't the time. There was more important things on her mind than recruiting new slaves.

Ryoko on the other hand was a rational human, not judging books by their covers.

"I was busy stocking up on extra supplies and ended up losing track of time. I'm Ren Houki. Pleased to meet you."

"_Houki?_" While she knew his name 'Ren' beforehand thanks to the briefing, she was unaware of his heritage and was genuinely surprised to learn he was a Houki. Although her familiarity with the clan wasn't top notch, she knew they were powerful and held a wealth of respect. At least, thats what her father has told her. 

"A member of the Houki Clan, we're in luck!" She beamed cheerfully, holding out her hand for a firm handshake. "I'm Ryoko Hyūga, it's a pleasure to meet you."

"Ugh!" 

Edie rolled her eyes, walking off with her arms crossed firmly. This was really tiresome and a bit gut-churning to watch - Ryoko acting all lovey-dovey because she'd spotted some wild penis. 

"We really don't have time for this. Hurry up!" Her bark was certainly louder than her bite, but it was still snappy and irritating. While Edie walked ahead of the two, Ryoko took the moment to nudge Ren lightly, leaning in close to share a secret just for the two of them.

"Don't mind her... The woman we are rescuing is close to her. Plus, she just a complete bitch to put it simply. Ignore her for the most part and you'll be fine."

"Don't talk about me behind my back!"​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Apr 23, 2014)

*Ren Houki*
KONOHA

__________​
_"Well, the Hyūga seems reasonable, if not a little too friendly. The blonde, however... ah, why do I get the feeling this is going to turn into a headache?"_ He accepted Ryoko's handshake, giving a friendly nod and smile at the same time.

"Don't mind her... The woman we are rescuing is close to her. Plus, she just a complete bitch to put it simply. Ignore her for the most part and you'll be fine." The Hyūga whispered to him. 

Under most circumstances, he likely _would_ have just ignored Edie. She seemed temperamental, loud and generally a bit of a nuisance; not pleasant to deal with, and difficult to incorporate into a strategy that required any degree of subtlety or stealth. It would have been more practical that way. 

Though, this was a B-rank mission, and even with the presence of a Hyūga chūnin, he wasn't sure how successful he'd be if a team member was neglected from a strategy. Perhaps he could use the fact that the hostage was someone close to her to his advantage?

"Wait a second, Edie-san. If we're going to rescue the hostage successfully, we'll need to be properly prepared with a strategy first. Considering that the client is willing to pay us one million for rescuing her, and the rank of the mission, I doubt we'll be up against some plebs like the mission statement mentioned." He reasoned. "It's a hassle, but there's a high chance we'll be up against shinobi just as skilled as you..."

Ren paused for a moment, remembering that he was trying to be reasonable and amicable here. "And me." He added on, then reached a hand into his pocket, producing a card. Forming a seal, he channeled some chakra into it, and various pieces of data on him formed on the surface: his stats, jutsu and list of completed jutsu. "And if we're to form a strategy, then I think it'd be best if we know what each other are capable of."


----------



## Laix (Apr 23, 2014)

_Edie Nakano_
SIDE STORY (LIQUID TIME)
_Guardian Angel_​ _
__edie-sama;_
KONOHAGAKURE GRAND GATES

This boy, Ren Hooki-Pooki was it? She didn't even remember. He was just 'Ryoko's boyfriend' at this point in time, and right now he was addressing her directly with the '-san' honorific tacked on. It made her stop dead in her tracks and cock her head around to face him like jammed clockwork.

"Wait a second, Edie-san. If we're going to rescue the hostage successfully, we'll need to be properly prepared with a strategy first."

Sure, she had a strategy. Plan A; Fuck everyone up. There was no Plan B because Plan A wasn't going to fail under any circumstances. Edie rolled her eyes as he carried on speaking.

"Considering that the client is willing to pay us one million for rescuing her, and the rank of the mission, I doubt we'll be up against some plebs like the mission statement mentioned. It's a hassle, but there's a high chance we'll be up against shinobi just as skilled as you... And me."

As if it couldn't make her cringe anymore, he reached into his pocket and pulled out some sort of card. There was one for Edie and Ryoko, who each took one and looked over the contents. The chūnin leader nodded with acceptance at his impressive skill set while Nakano looked like she struggled past the headline. There was barely ten seconds more before Edie threw it on the floor and stomped on it.

"Firstly, don't address me as 'Edie-san.' It's 'Edie-Sama' or just 'Edie'. Secondly, the 'client' is my father and he's not going to be paying me the million so I couldn't give a damn what he thinks! And lastly..."

Ryoko cut her eyes with a tut as the mouthy blonde approached Ren, trying to intimidate someone who clearly wasn't bothered.

"Lastly... I don't want to read your little cards with your life story on it, okay? If I wanted a summary of your life-long struggle, I would've asked for it!"

With that last spiteful word, Edie walked on towards the Konoha Gates train station. Ryoko was beyond embarrassed at how the girl dressed in the school uniform baring her school emblem was acting so rude and full of herself to strangers.

"You see what I mean?" Ryoko sighed with Ren, following after the blonde. "And she's not even mad yet..." ​


----------



## Chronos (Apr 23, 2014)

*Setsuko l Genin l Fuzengakure*

Not long had passed since their arrival back to the village. Setsuko took the lead as suggested, to keep up appearances at least. While most likely there were some unease gazes placed upon them, murmurs that reached her ears, her gaze was resolute and focused at what was beyond. Much like she expected, not everyone was okay with the appearance of the other factions in their home. This was a political struggle and there were some racial issues and stigma that floated around, something Setsuko herself did not understand quite clearly. But she, who has lived upon a neutral island for most of her life, she wouldn't understand their struggle either. So she was caught between a rock and a hard place. She sighed mentally, the voice of Kirisaki reached her ears and she explained her ability.

"Lightning release? I heard most Genin aren't able to manipulate elements due to the severity of it. How impressive!" 

Next was Ryoko, she pointed out her origin, the pearl pigment of her eyes radiated as much. She seemed prominently enough and history told much about the Hyuuga's bloodline and their support on the war. She once read about their history, something along the lines of it being classified between branches, main branch and lower branch. However their customs were foreign to her, so it was almost exciting knowing she had joined them in their team.

"The Hyuuga have a rather interesting history, from what I read. I can't say I am doubtful of your abilities."

She continued

"I might be ranked as a Shinobi, however, I'm not. I'm a Knight. I'm prominent with the sword, meaning I have an edge on close combat. Don't worry, I'll be able to hold my own in a fight."

Ryoko has accentuated that they trust each other. Which Setsuko simply replied with a smile and nod, while the pointed towards a restaurant and Setsuko.

"You said it. I'm actually starving."


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Apr 23, 2014)

*Ren Houki*
LIQUID TIME, B-RANK MISSION

__________​
The Houki's smile twitched, a vein bulging through the surface of his skin on his forehead. _"Who does this bitch think she's talking to?! This is why I don't bother with pleasantries."_ The girl turned around or, more precisely, spun around dramatically on the spot and continued to strut towards the train station and Ren suddenly found himself tempted to zap her with a thunder pearl. He wasn't used to being talked to like that, and having spent a great portion of his afternoon with a similarly obnoxious girl, his patience was wearing thin.

He stopped himself, bringing his right hand to rub his temples. _"Is this worth the effort? What sort of skills would she bring to the table? At a quick glance, she looks like she's a medical shinobi, but nothing more than a novice..."_

Ren gave a sigh. "No, she's needed here." He muttered silently to himself and resolved to try again. This time, however, he dropped all tones of amiability. He'd tried the friendly way; now it was time for _his_ way. With a quick body flicker, the shinobi disappeared from his spot and right in front of Edie, hands in his pocket and a smug smile beginning to form on his face.

"How about this, then? A race to the train station. The loser has to do whatever the winner says." He gestured in the direction of the train station with a thumb, then continued with a taunt: "Unless... the daughter of the great Nanako-sama is afraid of a simple challenge?"

The plan was formed to exploit two weaknesses he'd found in her character. One, she was highly prideful and would be unlikely to back down from a direct challenge?especially not one which was more or less a taunt. And two, Ren knew he was one of, if not _the_ fastest, genin in Konoha. It'd be highly unlikely that he'd lose to her in a wager of speed, but she didn't know that, having not read the data on his card. She knew nothing of his abilities and, considering her demeanour, probably thought she was the superior of the two.


----------



## Olivia (Apr 23, 2014)

*Kirisaki Shinkō
Liquid Time: Time To Feast
*
We continued to walk through Fuzengakure as our team leader, Ryoko, described her abilities. As I had expected and already knew, she was a Hyuga with the byakugan. But something I hadn't witnessed, but could have assumed, that she was a medical shinobi. It made perfect sense because she had been attending the Medical Academy, granted I never saw her actually preform her medical jutsu.

Next was Setsuko's turn, where she simply described how she was a swordsmen. So she didn't have any ninjutsu, but she could hold her own in battle - in a sense that made her really scarry. She didn't need to expend chakra, and relied on her own movements and skills as a human being. To be on a mission with other shinobi, that was quite a feat.

Ryoko eventually pointed out that, while we had to be ready for our mission, it was recommended to occur at night. She readily suggested that we go to the Akimichi's Beef House to go eat, which sounded fine to me.  I wasn't one to go to restuarants anymore, because of the last two incidents I had, but due to the lack of people here I decided not to protest. After I nodded in agreement, we made our way inside the small restaurant.

Inside there had been about eight tables, with only one occurpied. As I looked around and noticed old pictures of what looked to be Konohagakure. Why was that the case? Suddenly the name Akimichi filled my mind, and I realized why it had sounded familiar, it was a clan from Konohagakure. So why was a grill like this placed in Fuzengakure? Did the Akimichi's who opened the shop decide to move away from Konoha? What would their reason be?

Before I could ponder the situation any further, we were shown to our table. We sat down with menu's in our hands. I looked it over but couldn't decide on anything, so I decided that, no matter what she ordered, I'd just copy what Ryoko says. I folded my menu and looked at the other two.

I knew that Setsuko was a resident of Fuzengakure, but wouldn't it be just a tad bit suspicious that the three of us were hanging out like this? I know at least in Konohagakure you don't see shinobi from the different factions around each other, so I only assumed it would be the same here. Well, since we passed through customs I figured we shouldn't really encounter any problems. 

One of the waitress' came up to our table and dropped off water for each of us. I made sure to have a firm grip on the glass, not wanting to cause another Edie situation with my two team mates. After sipping on the water for about five seconds I placed the glass down. 

"So...what do the two of you think you'll be getting?"

I asked a little nervously, trying to generate some kind of conversation among my new teammates.


​


----------



## Kenju (Apr 23, 2014)

[5 Lives Code - Burning Bridges]
-Mission: Kill The Traitor (Part 5)-
[FONT=”Book Antiqua”]
Three people were present within the halls of the hotel, only two were passing their feet rapidly against the floor. As the child tucked within the hooded Riokou's remained completely calm to the kunoichi's slight surprise. However, the time to worry about her mental state wasn't the important thing to take into consideration at the moment. Inching towards her shadow was the the blue-haired pursuer, Aoshi. In order to solidify the child's safety, the red-eyed young woman had snatched her away from the claws of her kidnaper and became climbing up the floors foot by foot.

Her intention was to find a spot what would insure where the small-one would be out of harms way as she took care of the target that was ironically chaseing after her, but

"Agghhh!!"

A burning sensation suddenly flared against her chest and inner arms. Surprisingly, it was from the child she herself was rescuing. As the pain from the heat started to become more intense from the girl's body, Riokou quickly shifted her direction toward the wall. 

"Forgive me!"

The kunoichi had no idea why the burning hostility was pressed against her, perhaps it was out of being alarmed of the sudden event going on. Either way, the single member of Silent Honors could not allow herself to suffer any serious damage. 

"ooohhh!!"

A quick kick instantly shattered the winsdow closest to her with helped allow Riokou to relunctantly toss the small child out of the fourth floor window. 

This wasn't simply a careless throw out of her own saftey though, as the location the girl would land was on a thick bush that should help guard against most of the fall.

Having made sure the decendsion had correctly gone down, Riokou turned her attention down towards her red wrists and forearms that were almost completely bare from her sleeves being burnt and torn. The damage had not been anything too endangering but even the naturally cool girl could not entirely shake off the shaking of her arms and the sweat coming down her forehead.

"....That element,....fire? No that isn't it, it's something different"

Riokou spoke to herself before quickly turning to face the actually intended target that was coming closer. Shaking off the heat from the before, Riokou removed the purple hood from her head using her slightly trembling hands , showing off her messy long green hair. It was a silent way of saying, 'this is the face of your opponent,'.


[/font]​


----------



## Olivia (Apr 23, 2014)

*Kirisaki Shinkō
A Letter
*
 It was barley past four pm and I couldn't get any sleep. All I wanted to do was take a nap and sleep the rest of the day away, but that didn't seem possible. I rolled out of my bed in discomfort, maybe it was due to that horrible mission I just took, or maybe it was something else. I shuddered to think about that girl and my mission partner, while I didn't completely detest him, I just didn't understand how a girl like that could fall for someone like him after only seeing him once. I guess the illusion of being saved can sugarcoat your vision.

I stood on my feet and decided I needed a cold shower. I opened the glass door and pushed the knob to the right which indicated "C". I got in as the raining water crashed onto the marble floor. I took my long blonde hair with pink tips and placed the shampoo delecatly throughout, trying to get every inch clean. Washing my hair always took around five minutes to get a decent cleaning, due to the length, but I liked my hair this long, so it was never a problem.

After washing my body I turned off the cold water, shivering inside the surrounding glass walls. I pushed the one adjacent glass to me open and stepped onto the wooden floor. Grabbing the towel nearest to my I dried my body off and rubbed out my hair. In the middle of doing so I caught a glimpse of myself in the mirror, was this really how I wanted to look? I looked a bit generic with my blonde hair, especially in a setting where both Edie and Suzume are around.

No, why should I care about how I look? My blonde hair was unique, it had natural pink at the bottom! Besides, my looks aren't the be all end all, it didn't matter what I wore or what hair style I had. None of it would matter in one-hundred, or even a thousand years, so why should it matter now?

I went back into the main bedroom and put on a fresh pair of clothes, one of my seven red-hair ribbons, and my black stockings. This had been the usual look I always had, and I wasn't planning on changing it anytime soon. 

I danced around in the mirror, inspecting myself from every angle. Normally I'd think 'to hell with it, it doesn't matter if I like my appearance', but after that cold shower, I was paying more attention to my looks. Even though they were nun-garbs, I thought they looked sort of cute on me, and my red-ribbon, along with my colorful blonde and pink hair lit up my clothes so it wasn't so driar and bleak by being mainly black.

Speaking of being cute, I hadn't put all that much thought into it before, but shouldn't I be looking for some sort of romantic relationship? Everyone around my age seems to have had some form of relationship, but not me. Maybe that's because of my nihlistic and secluded ways until recently, but I felt as if I was missing out. I was already forging bonds with other people, so maybe it was time to take it one step further.

NO! I couldn't do that! Not only was it too embarrassing, there was simply no one I was interested in! Well, she was never a candidate in the first place, but to think that my first kiss went to Edie of all people! Disgusting. Putting females aside, next in the very unlikely category had been Ren. He seemed nice and all recently, but I still couldn't shake off his arrogant and impatient attitude from the first time I met him, it was definitly not something I wanted to be around.

Next was Hado, who while was very kind and one of my first bonds, he seemed almost too sweet and childish for me. I could only see him as a friend, and if we were to ever meet again, I would hope we could continue enjoying being friends, instead of being enemies from different factions. Then had been Rosuto...

He was different. He was kind, mature, but also had a dark past. If there were any sort of choice it would have to be him, but the same problems from Hado could reach over to Rosuto. Who knew when he would become the enemy due to splitting factions. Not only that, but it seemed he was already with someone, so that would cross him off the list.

GOD why was I thinking about this sort of thing? Why would I want to be in a relationship! I could never do something like that, I don't think I could honestly care enough about another person in that sort of way. I cringed. Why did I think about life this way? Why did I see everything as pointless? Life would be much easier to enjoy if I didn't think about our impeding doom. It was a fate we all shared, so why did I not want to enjoy what little life we had...

No! That had been the entire point! I'd be able to enjoy life more if I didn't create those bonds, because no matter what, I would lose them all! There was no avoiding it. So why did I suddenly care so much? Was I getting weak? Did I need to get strong?

My concentration was broken with a knock on the door. I turned on my heel and walked cautiously. As I approached the door I looked out the peep-hole to see if anyone had been there, there was no one. I assumed someone dropped off a package, so I opened the door readingly and looked outside. What I saw was smaller than I expected.

"A letter?"  
​


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 23, 2014)

LunarCoast said:


> Hatori is surprised seeing the capabilities of Shin made him feel both curious and excitement and could only wonder what other abilities he would see when he began his adventurers and real missions, then he rememebrs once more he was tasked with killing the rogue members of his family. Anyway, with one boar down he awaits the second simply staring at it before the beast charges in his direction with a wailing roar seeing it's companion get pushed off the path and into the chasms below.
> 
> Hatori remains mostly still but changed his stance his one foot off to the right slightly towards the wall and moves Amagumo into a odd position, having it down at his flank leaving himself seemingly open. Reacting quickly to the beast as it comes into range he side steps at the last moment and cuts into the boars hide but seemed to have purposely avoided vitals. It skids to a halt before getting a kick up the backside by Hatori knocking it off, with it's companion. "Tch... You'd think if they are this big it'd be worth the effort." Placing Amagumo back into the scabbard cleaning the blade with a single slash. "You're amazing Ninjutsu user, far more competent than me."
> 
> ...


*Shinkurou Kengo*

_What a sword is meant for VIII_​
Shinkurou stayed looking at how his companion was handling the remaining boar with some ease. His eyes looking at him kind of surprised as he didn?t expect someone of around his age that could handle one of those like that, well, not someone aside from Raku though. Waiting for Akarusa to finihs with his opponent, if that can be called an opponent, Shin wonders what boars were doing there. It wasn?t completely strange, he has seen before animals living in places sort of different to their usual ones but considering the place and the way thhose two acted, even he knew something was weird in that place...Obviously there was something better than the goddamn meteorite!! Those were the thoughts passing through his head in the moment, poor fool. 

After the little trouble, Akaruse got near him and pulled out a bit of apparently justified flattery. Shin was good, there was no doubt about his talent with techniques and fighting but the fact although he wasn?t real shinobi material, mainly because of how loud and reluctant to follow rules was. Indeed the job of a mercenary was perfect for him, accepting the jobs he wnated when he wanted. However he has always felt weak, why? because he kept people more talented than himself. Taking his hand and leading it to the back of his head, the green-haired boy scratches it kind of shy.

"Ya really think so? hahah, ya have some good eyes then!"he said happily before turning and starting to walk"C?mmon bro, let?s keep walking. Those guys weren?t supposed to live in this sorta place so...ther emust be a treasure up there!!"he said and eagerly ran forward.


----------



## Olivia (Apr 23, 2014)

*Kirisaki Shinkō
I Should Have Seen This Coming
*
 I stepped outside onto my apartments floor, looked around to see if anyone was still around, and picked up the white envelop. It was strange, this was not the envelop or a seal for a mission, so I knew it hadn't been official business, so I wondered who would send me a letter like this.

I stepped back inside and closed the door behind me, staring at the white envelop. I looked it up and down, inspecting it for any names or addresses, and found nothing. Strange, usually the front had a name or insignia, but there was absolutly nothing. This freaked me out a little, but I decided I shouldn't get worked up over it - I should just go ahead and read it.

I ripped open the back of the envelop to see what was inside, and as I earlier suspected, it had been a letter. I turned it over and tried looking for a name, but again, I found nothing. Deciding I wouldn't find anything without reading the damn thing, I flipped the triple folded paper open and read it.




> Good day, Lady Shinkō.
> 
> We have become aware of your personal agenda and would wish to push it forward. However if we both want our goals to succeed we need to cooperate, so please do make haste in arranging a meeting with us. We have multiple buildings throughout the nations, but our corporate office is located at 8355 Konohamaru Avenue, tenth floor, room number 1026. We will discuss matters further when you arrive.
> 
> Thank you for your time.


The message was very ominous, but at the same time peaked my interest. Who were these people, and what did they want? How could they possibly know what I wanted? How did they think they could provide me my answer, and what could they want from me? All these answers swirled around my head as I stared over the letter. 

I sprung to my feet and latched my shoes on, ready to step outside before halting. Should I really go? What if it was a trap? Would I be able to do anything to escape? With no return address or name there was no one I could point an alegation to, I'd be at fault for simply going into a situation without thinking things through.

I pushed that thought to the side. There was no point in wasting my life being scared. In life we all die one day, and as a shinobi that time span is greatly reduced. I shouldn't have regret as to whether I die in five minutes or fifty years, it would all lead to the same fate. I had to stay strong, I had to pursue my chances for the future.

I pushed the door open and and walked calmly down the hallway, with the letter in my hand. I normally wasn't around the hallways at this time, so my 'neighbors' surrounding me all gave me strange stares as I walked down. Maybe it was my outfit, which openly admitted that I was a religious follower. A quick thought came accross my mind to maybe change it one day, but I quickly dismissed it, deciding I had to stop by the church after this.

Walking into the elevator, I looked down the buttons. I never really put much thought into it, but this appartment building only had five floors, and I lived on the fourth floor. My apartment wasn't bad - it had a bedroom, kitchen, and bath, which was all I needed. Although the place itself was a bit dated. Did I want to upgrade?

NO! Why were these thoughts entering my head! There was no point in upgrading! It would not affect if I lived an extra day, or died tomorrow, it was an unneeded accessory that would only furnish my life before I died. I did not need to upgrade anything, everything was fine the way it was!

I almost sat in the elevator for a minute without pressing a single button, because of my little internal break down.  Gaining my senses, I pressed the first floor button and the elevator took me down with some soothing music. Once the doors opened I made my way through the front doors and out into the busstling streets of Konoha.

You know those times when you see someone and you can instantly tell they're a tourist? Well take that person and multiple him about one-hundred. None of these people looked like locals, and all they were doing had been wandering around the streets, entering random shops, chatting like there was no tomorrow. I walked past the large traffic, hoping to get to Konohamaru street soon.

After about a five minute walk I made my way down the street, pulling out the letter and counting off the building numbers as I went along. 8340, 8345, 8350...finally, 8355. I looked up and noticed a large business like building, towering over all the rest. I had seen this building in the distance, but never had I actually entered. I walked up to the sliding glass doors, peering into the rather fancy tower.

Inside the building was well furnished and expensive. I took a few steps and each foot step echoed beautifully in the room. As my shoes cackled against the ground, I approached the front desk, asking for directions to the elevator. After being respectfully directed, I headed to the left and called an elevator. I entered and pushed the tenth floor button, promptly closing the elevator door.

The elevator rose at a smooth pace, and I took a quick glance around at my surroundings. Like the lobby, the elevator was also pretty fancy. I felt like some form of royalty, being able to stay inside a place like this for so long - a feeling I honestly didn't really enjoy. The doors opened to the tenth floor and I made my way down the hall, chanting more room numbers until I found the correct one.

"1026"

I uttered, as I knocked on the door. I heard no answer, but the door wasn't locked, so I assumed it was okay for me to enter. I pushed it open and stepped inside, noticing the dark and luscious room. Despite the lack of light entering, I could see everything perfectly. I was shell shocked, wondering how someone could live with so many accessories - it almost looked like it was owned by a queen! I turned my gaze to the back of the room, which held a desk and near some windows. But what had caught my interest was in between the two. A large chair sat behind the desk, with a single person sitting calmly in the chair. Fear struck me, I couldn't say a single word. But the women, with a glass of wine in her hand, welcomed me in.

"Well come on in - I invited you after all." 
​


----------



## Olivia (Apr 24, 2014)

*Kirisaki Shinkō
Complete Horror
*
 I just stood there as the air became thick and my skin began to crawl. My muscles contracted and my eye balls scanned the rest of the room, not wanting to focus my sight on my one biggest fear. The women took a sip of her wine and sat it down calmly. Every little movement she made instinctively made my own body flinch. There was no mistake, this women had been Thalia Uchiha.

Even though I was too scared to move a single muscle, she seemed to be quite at ease. She pushed her chair out from under her and stood on her black, three inch, heels. Her deep red eyes bore into my soul, and looked as menacing as they previously had. She walked around her oak-brown desk and started to approach me, which resulted a spike in my heart rate.

"There's no need to be afraid, come inside and let us talk."

The words came out like poison from her soft lips as the noise ran shivers down my spine. Surprisingly though, my body complied, almost as if subjugating itself to her will. I slowly stepped inside her room, and walked over to the nearest chair where I would sit down. 

She smiled devilishly and walked over to my chair. Kneeling down she placed her ice cold hand onto my shoulder, almost like an act of a comrade. She traced her hand from my shoulder to my face and onto my cheek, brushing away the hair in the way of my eye. Normally I would have snapped due to having someone this close to me, but not towards her - no, all I could manage was to sit still. 

She pulled her hand away and sat in the chair opposite of me, flicking a button on a remote control which started the fire. The room illuminated in a yellow hue, which reflected off all the glass and mirrors hanging around. She smiled at me and brought out a bottle of wine.

She poured two glasses full of the purple-red liquid, and I gulped. Did she really expect a fifteen-year old to drink that? Not only was it illegal for me to drink the substance, but she could get in trouble for dealing the drink to a minor! She poured it and handed me the glass, which I venomously denied.

"I'll hear what you have to say but that is all. I refuse to partake in that illegal activity."

She laughed slightly, and then gave me a pandering look. I was honestly shocked that I even stood up against the women. She pulled back my glass and poured the extra wine into her own glass, filling it to the brim. After carefully taking a sip she placed it back down and asked.

"Well, my earlier negotiation tactic didn't seem to work quite well, so I decided to dial it back a little. I wanted to speak with you, as an equal."

She took another sip of the red liquid. She wanted to talk to me about something? It had to be about joining the Jashin church, right? There could be no other reason why she would want to talk to me. But why had she been so persistent.

"We of the Jashin church accept all who wish to join, but punish those who slander our name. Do you know why? In the past Jashin was a figure looked up to as a savior, but one day he was betrayed, captured, and was cut up into many peices. However no blood spilled over with his own death, he simply disappeared. To amend his demise we are to destroy anyone who opposes our faith for humanity, his original ambition."

Her cold, calculating eyes turned back to me, eyeing me up and down again. Every time she looked at me my heart jumped a mile, as if expecting for her to put me under one of her visual genjutsu again. She let out a small sigh and continued:

"Well, I hope that's what we can restore within you, your faith in humanity. From what I probed from your mind, you seem to have a lack of faith in survival. You think our lives are meaningless and there's no purpose in trying to survive. But I'm here to tell you that you're wrong. If you simply join the Jashin church, I can grant you that answer so very easily."

She extended her hand, as if offering me a deal. She spoke in a soft charismatic voice, which if I didn't know her before hand, would have probably persuaded me. But I remained resolved, there was nothing that this blasphemetic church could offer. There were no answers in this darkness, only lies, the only place I could rely on was the Kibo church. Their philosophy made sense, one day after gaining knowledge I'd gain the answer I'd seek. Not this kill for our lord bullshit.

"I'm sorry, but I'll have to decline. If this is all you wanted to talk about then I have a feeling we're through here."

I pushed out my chair and stood up. Walking past all her furniture I made my way to the door. What stopped me though wasn't a voice, or even my thoughts, but her touch. She grapled onto my back, almost like she was hugging me. Her left arm had been wrapped slightly below my collar bone, while her right arm had been extended to reach down to my left hip. She pressed close against my back as she whispered:

"I know you don't want to continue living life like this. Throwing out anything worthwhile to living just so you won't feel pain. If you join you can abandon your old life, and start thinking anew. You can have it all, a change of clothes, this building, a lover, and even the answers which you seek. You can obtain all if you simply abandon your current life and join us."

Her whispers made me freeze in place, forcing me to listen to her ideological bullshit. Did she seriously not understand what no had meant? There was no way how I was joining them. I calmly broke out of her grasp and walked towards the door, but before I could leave she said one last thing.

"Don't worry, you will come to us eventually. When you do, you will get everything you desire."  
​


----------



## LunarCoast (Apr 24, 2014)

luffy no haki said:


> *Shinkurou Kengo*
> 
> _What a sword is meant for VIII_​
> Shinkurou stayed looking at how his companion was handling the remaining boar with some ease. His eyes looking at him kind of surprised as he didn?t expect someone of around his age that could handle one of those like that, well, not someone aside from Raku though. Waiting for Akarusa to finihs with his opponent, if that can be called an opponent, Shin wonders what boars were doing there. It wasn?t completely strange, he has seen before animals living in places sort of different to their usual ones but considering the place and the way thhose two acted, even he knew something was weird in that place...Obviously there was something better than the goddamn meteorite!! Those were the thoughts passing through his head in the moment, poor fool.
> ...



Akarusa looks around nods in agreement before following after Shin, "Know what is weirder still the fact they came behind us, you'd think we would of ran into them before are you certain you ain't got no one chasing you?"

Moving along with Shin he wondered something similiar, maybe they were infact meant to guard something up here. Proceding forward after around 25 minutes they came to area of the path that widened inwards into the mountain with what appeared to be a perfectly circular hole dug into the side, creating a sort of unnatural cave, laid upon the floor are a pair of iron tracks about 1 meter appart.

Akarusa tilts his head in confusion after April seemed to do the excat same thing, "Well... this is certainly diffirent, worth investigating?"He asks turning to Shin appearing alittle more uncomfortable with the situation now. First the boars and now what seemed to be a mining operation, and the mere mention of meteorite. Still this might provide them with a useful shortcut if it indeed led to inside the mountain, they were close to the peak at this point.


----------



## Olivia (Apr 24, 2014)

*Kirisaki Shinkō
Another Faith
*
 I stood there and listened to Thalia's last words with a grain of anger inside. I didn't know how I was going to respond or what I was going to do, but I just stood there and let her words soak in. I took a deep breath, trying not to let my rage take me over, but I had hit my limit, this women had pissed me off to no end. I turned around and yelled:

"YOU KNOW WHAT! I'm tired of your shit! I'm not joining you at all, I already have a religion I practice and fallow, that is the way of the Kibō, so do what you want to me. You claim that your religion kills people who defile the name of Jashin? Well come and kill me now, because I will never believe in that satanic religion."

Thalia would have chuckled were it not for her staggered and surprised expression. From the little she had experienced of Kirisaki, never did she imagine that an outburst like this would be possible. A smile almost cracked out onto her soft lips, responding calmly.

"That is a shame. But not as big of a shame as following that second rate religion. Oh well, one day you will see the true light, even if all your previous ideals have to be ripped away from you. But know this, by defying me you are defying Jashin himself, so run - run to your pathetic religion. I'll be waiting at every turn, in every crevice until you are ready. You think you know fear? I will make you wish for something as sweet as fear."

I could feel her cold hand brush against my cheek and I jumped back. How did she close that distance so quickly? I turned on my heel and slammed the door, breathing heavily. I couldn't believe I stood up to that women like that. She held such an evil aura, one that was vile and soothing at the same time. Her very presense struck fear into my heart, but I didn't want to let her know that...maybe it was too late.

I walked down the hallway to the elevator, and opened the door. Surprisingly, unlike my apartment complex, this had been rather empty. I didn't hear many voices either. I entered the elevator and looked at the floor numbers. I hadn't noticed earlier but it reached all the way to forty! That was about eight times the amount of floors in my complex! Also didn't she say that I would own this building if I joined the Jashin religion? Why? Why would I need a building this big for myself?

I pressed the first floor button and it naturally lowered me to the ground floor. I made my way out peacefully and walked back to the streets of Konoha. I wondered what I should do next, I know I was thinking about visiting the church for my weekly prayer, but did I have anything to do inside the village during the meantime? It would be a waste to have to walk back if that were the case.

Wait, when did I start thinking about whether time would be wasted or not? I remember a time when I would do anything to kill my eternal boredom, but now I'm looking forward to events in my life. Why was that the case? Was it because I've formed bonds with people? Is this what made our short life spans sufferable? Regardless, I decided to make the best out of my time and headed for the village gate.

The gate keeper seemed busier than usual today, with inspecting people through customs, meaning that I didn't have time to go check in and tell him I was leaving the village. It didn't matter, everyone knew where I went if I left the village unannounced, so if anyone wanted to find me they'd have to go to the church. I took off into the forest, looking for the pasty colored church.

Making my way up the religious steps, I bowed to the outgoing priests. I assumed I had just missed morning mass. Entering the building, I noticed three remaining priests sitting down for prayer, two I didn't recognize, one I had. The third was named Yoshikage Kira, one of the head priests of the church and a devout follower. I sat down next to him as quiet as I possibly could, bowed, placed my hands on my lap, and closed my eyes.

During the next hour I was supposed to clear my mind of all thoughts and worries, getting rid of any problems and going into a state of zanshin. But I couldn't. Thalia's words ringed in my mind, as I tried to grasp what the truth was beneath her all her ice cold words. But before I could discern anything of importance the hour was up, and I was told to bow.

"Miss Shinko. I appreciate your tenacity to praying, but in some cases you need not waste your time."

I bowed and stood to my feet. I hadn't spoken to Mr. Kira in a while, so he hadn't really seen my new mindset, but in all honesty I was scared. Never before had I failed to clear my mind and pray, but this time I couldn't stop thinking! My mind was overflowing with thoughts and fear that I couldn't even respect my lord properly. I bowed my head and admitted:

"Sorry Mr. Kira. I will try to not make a habit of it...but truth be told-"

My sentence was cut off by the swinging of his hand. He looked to me as if he was patronizing me for a large mistake I made, but with kind enough eyes to know that whatever he said came from his heart. His soft words spoke to my ears as he claimed:

"Listen. I know you wish to seek out your own answers through this medium, but some things will never come. Don't lose sight of your goal, but enjoy life on the way there. There's nothing worse than a hollow victory."

I simply nodded as I let his words soak in. A hollow victory huh? Is that why I seeked connections in this deadful curse we call life? So I'll have a purpose to continue living after finding out the purpose of life? So my journey to that answer won't be lonely and void? In life it was obvious that sacrifices had to be made, but in some situations I guess that could only lead to the growth of the mind and spirit - which was certainly not a bad thing. His words resonated with me, allowing me to think that my current change of mind had been worth it, that it made sense.

"Thank you, Mr. Kira."
​


----------



## Chaos Theory (Apr 24, 2014)

*Zansatsu|Genin|Fuzengakure*

*[Brothel, Fuzengakure]​*​
[Protect the Hostage II]​
It had been two days already since both Alisa and Satoshi had arrived here in Fuzen and outside the first day here the brothel's employees largely left the two alone. To Alisa's surprise this boy seemed to trust her. She knew where she was and even with that he allowed her to go to the bathroom alone. This impressed the woman to some extent that he'd trust her word that much and for that she was very thankful. The night before he even went as far to rent her a room just so she could shower, all things considered she didn't quite feel as much as a captive as she did when they were back in Suna. But she knew that wouldn't last, the boy had told her explicitly that he'd be watching over her for the total of a week and not day more. He seemed to be a man strict of his word and that worried her. She didn't quite know what would become of her once he went on his way. 

After lunch he finally put the book on Chakra Control down. She knew his routines somewhat now and she too put the book that he allowed her to borrow down. This was the most interesting part about Satoshi he would talk with her on anything she wanted to speak about and it seemed that nothing was off limits and even spoke on himself freely. Every query she made he answered with little hesitation. She didn't pry to deep, she didn't really want to know the man that kept her from her home, it was just his genuine honesty that made her curious. If he was indeed being honest with her that is. While they spoke the day seemed to drag on as the hours and minutes ticked by. 

"Tell me Mr. Zansatsu, why do you answer my question so freely?" is finally asked, seemed that she was finally curious enough to find out why this man was the way he was. Satoshi scratched under his eye and just briefly looked away from her.  "I have been charged with protecting you, not to lie to you. So logically I have no reason to be deceitful. Also, the questions that you've asked I've deemed non-threatening to myself. If I wished not to answer something I would simply say its not something I want to speak of." is replied to her as those almost dead jade eyes cut back to her. Alisa nodded, the answer was a lot like the boy himself. Each word well placed and not overly emphasized. Despite his calm demeanor she could tell he could be a very dangerous person if he needed to be.  And quite suddenly she was very thankful that he was charged with protecting her and not to harm her as that would truly be a frightening prospect.  

Pushing that chilling thought to the back of her mind she struck up a conversation on the Valkyrie again. The boy had become quite learned in her religion and though he wasn't all that religious his view from the outside was quite refreshing. In fact she found herself seeing some of the teachings in a new way, not in a bad light. But in a way she'd never herself look at it. Sadly, before they could get into a meaty discussion the door to the room slung open and a boy of onyx colored eyes walked in. Quickly both Alisa and Satoshi hushed as he walked over to an empty chair across from the white haired boy and sat. He said not a word nor did he pull his gaze from the floor as he walked. He merely kept his head tilted to the floor and his gaze downcast. 

Even with this posture Satoshi saw in his walk the blood of wealth. Even when the rich didn't want to show it, they carried themselves differently from other people. Alisa saw it too and she moved closer to Satoshi while staying on the bed. Then sliding back to the corner she picked up one of the historical books that Satoshi had brought and began to read. She wanted nothing to do with this stranger as it reminded her just how cut off from her home she was. As Alisa clammed up Satoshi finished sizing the new arrival up. He noted that they heard no commotion from upstairs. So if he was an enemy he either got pass all the guards or killed them silently. If he was an enemy he was pretty stupid, unless his comrades were on the other side of the door, which was unlikely as they'd likely just have all came in.

This boy also didn't carry himself as a seasoned Ninja, so it appeared more and more that this person was likely an ally. Standing Satoshi bit his lower lip, he had heard that others may join him. But why did they assign a lamb to a wolf? It looked like he never fought a day in his life. No scarring or other injures. Sure medical Jutsu has come a long way. But still, there was that walk he had. Not one of a combatant and Satoshi shook his head. This could be problematic. 

 "Mission Statement" 

Is demands after he walked toward Ryu. The boy cast a look up to him then back to the ground like he did want to look into those cold almost lifeless eyes. Fiddling around he soon produces the paper with an official seal, he was working with Satoshi. Sucking on his lower lip Satoshi makes a light chirping sound.  "If you're going to protect Lady Alisa you need to learn two things really quickly. The first being the layout of this building and the activities and mannerisms of the people that work for Mr. Kongou. You never know how the enemy will try to decive us. Knowing your surroundings people and all will help you detect any deception and give you an advantage with the terrain." closing his mouth he squats and looks the boy in the eyes. 

 "The second thing you need to know is she is my personal charge. I'll pull the life from even you or any ally if they even think to bring harm to her." ~


----------



## Cjones (Apr 24, 2014)

*LT/Hisashi/Masami/Konoha*

*Mission: The Insane Medic and The Music Box IX*
_The Steel Titan_












A mist of crimson spread up into the air and flowed with the ever white mist that blanketed the area, making a red cloud of fog. Another of the numerous bandits that threw themselves in harm’s way for their leader, Akira, was slain. In a massive crater created by the giant man known as Jizou, Azumo stood a completely disheveled mess; however, an elated smile reached from one end of her face to another. The milky white eyes of the Hyuga illuminated as bright as the full moon that hung overhead, peeking through the fog covered area. As if it was granting her power, one of its creatures born under its pale radiance. 

*“AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!”* Her laughter was manic with arms outstretched, head held back, and tongue draping out of her mouth. This only served to further anger the mourning leader. Her face held an untold amount of anger as she looked down upon her opponent, her silver sword brandished.

"You think you can kill all my men and not receive punishment!" Akira roared. Azumo responded with an impassive look. She was talking nonsense, as far as she was concerned, and the time for talking was over. 

In a flash she was in mid-air, hands on the handles of her chakram, placing her body directly in the middle. Arching her body in near one-hundred and eighty degrees, the giant circular blade was hurled with great force at Jizou. The shrill whistle accompanying its travel before stopping once it hit his broad stomach. It continued to spin into him for a time, gaining no leeway to piercing his body, just the sound of metal scraping against metal. A flip of her wrist the blade pinged of his apparent metallic stomach and returned to its owner.

_“Hmm, what type of ability is this?” _The Hyuga pondered as she fell back to the ground and jetted off the heels of her foot. _“Whenever I attack this beast, the chakra from Akira flows from her and into whatever part I’m attacking. When it happens, my attacks are repelled. I wonder…”_ 

“Jizou!” Akira called which made the misshapen man bellow out in a roar. A thunderous foot step, his arm cocked from left to right, and swept in an amazing arch catching everything in his range. Azumo twirled, shooting out her chakram in a vertical position, as she slid under his forearm. Akira and Jizou looked to meet her blade barreling down into the middle of the giant’s forehead, meeting the exact same fate as before, bouncing off his body.

_“Now.”_ She thought pushing up off her slide and into the traditional Hyuga fighting stance.

"Eight Trigrams Air Palm.” A powerful wave of chakra generated from one of her palm’s slammed into Jizou with tremendous force almost toppling the mammoth in one hit. When the attack connected, Azumo eyes lit up with understanding as she observed the inner workings of both Akira and Jizou chakra network. Just as the beast regained its footing, his palm spread open, swung down to squash the Hyuga with its physical might. In the distance a loud whistling sound could be heard. It preceded to get louder and louder until Jizou screamed out in agony letting up his assault. A spray of blood as he tumbled back, his entire hand severed falling just beside Azumo, a cheeky grin on her face as the wind from his limb caused her hair to sway.

“There is no trick undiscoverable before these eyes.” Azumo began her hand held high as her weapon returned back to her. “My chakram has amazing cutting power and when combined with my wind release there isn’t much I can’t cut through, but imagine my surprise when I couldn’t crave up a humans flesh. But I see that you and he are connected, by your chakra, you feed it into him in order to increase his durability, but that isn’t all.” As Azumo explained she tossed her chakram again at the recovering Jizou, who smacked it away with his now recovered hand.

“His entire body is made of steel, steel which you’re manipulating from the surrounding area of this camp. Then that would make you the user of the rare steel release, the ‘Steel Titan’ Akira.” Azumo proclaimed. Akira simply haughtily looked down upon Azumo. 

“But constructing a being of flesh and armor? There’s no way such, even with your blood line, that’d you be capable of such a thing. So how can you?” Azumo questioned. Her curiosity wasn’t so much the fact that she was able to manipulate steel or use it to harden a body in some way shape or form, but create a sentient being that was a mixture of both? That’s steeping into an entire other realm. 

“You talk as if you know of the full extent of my abilities. Hyuga, the scope of my power is beyond what you consider ‘capable’.” Akira looked over to the hand she had resting on the side of Jizou faced, covered in bandages. _“With this, my power has increased. And I’ll use it to crush these shinobi.”_ A satisfied grin appeared on her features at the thought. 

“So…you won’t tell little ol me?” 

“I will, once I send and those other two you brought along with you to your graves.”

“Oh well, I've already got inkling, but I do prefer it this way myself.” Azumo twirled her hand and in an instant her chakram was back in her hand, bringing up to her face. “I’ll get the answer I want as I enjoy tearing your flesh from the bone, and listening to your screams of torment.” She spoke in lust as she licked the blade of her weapon and began her charge at the two once again.

*BOOM*

Azumo’s cheek began to sting and that ever familiar feeling of warm oozing liquid fell down the side of her face like water from a fountain. A large gash, smoke sifting off the open wound, it was made from a bullet. Akira began smirking as the tip of her sword, which was open, closed back. 
"A dirty wench such as yourself shall never dirty my blade or my precious Jizou again. I'll just shoot you to death, allowing you to die a whore’s death!" She screamed pointed her sword back at Azumo.

“Die.”​


----------



## Sumon (Apr 24, 2014)

*Shinomori Aoshi, Land of Rivers*
_Arc: The Hunt
Part 17: The soulless corridors_

Aoshi was running as fast as possible through the corridors of the hotel, trying to catch Riokou. But despite his effort, he was lagging behind quite a bit as the attacker had a head start and didn’t seem to be slow despite additional weight of Misao. 

Holding sheathed katana in left hand, he tried to cover the distance between them as fast as possible. The young man had no vision on his attacker whatsoever, that’s how far behind was he, only by the sound of footsteps that were echoing through the soulless corridors and stairs of the hotel did he guess accurately where Riokou and Misao were headed to. 

He climbed the stairs with a very long stride, skipping every two stairs on each step, making up some time that way. Encountering not a single human being on his way up, there was no one interfering with his chase as he reached the fourth floor.

**Shatter**

Suddenly the sound of glass shattering from far around the corner reached Aoshi’s ears, indicating that Riokou was making her way outside through a window. The young man turned left, still running, and saw a single human figure at the end of the hall standing next to broken glass on the ground, facing him. With long green hair and a look of anticipation, she must be Riokou of Silent Horrors, the person sent to kill him. But where is Misao? Does her disappearance have anything to do with the broken window?

Without stopping even for a split second, Aoshi continued running towards Riokou like a gazelle but with the ferocity of a bull. His face mimic was serious and he showed absolutely no fear or uncertainty in his red eyes whatsoever. His upper body was bent slightly forward and the dark slate hair of his flapped backwards, revealing forehead protector with a strange unseen symbol on it. He held his katana with left hand by its sheath, centimetres away from the blade’s hilt. 

Getting closer and closer within every step he ran, Aoshi tossed the sheathed katana forward lightly and started forming random handseals just so he would confuse Riokou: Ram, Tiger, Ox, Tiger, Ox, Snake. There was no consistency and meaning in them at all. 

He caught sheathed katana with his left hand in air before it fell on the ground, and while holding it near left hip of his, Aoshi put right hand on katana’s hilt. With the motion of quickly and linearly drawing the blade out of its sheath, the young man attempted to strike at Riokou’s chest area, in the middle little below neck to be precise, with the blade’s hilt.​


----------



## Kei (Apr 24, 2014)

_[The Young Viper; Zyana]
[The Gunsmith Arc; Part Five]
_​
Zyana tighten her fist as she looked away from her teacher. His cold eyes weren?t the thing she wanted to look at. Him period wasn?t what she wanted to look at. So she averted her eyes and looked down. The apartment was small, and time had erased the entire childlike composure out of her. Though there was still a want, a desire to run to her room and slam the door as hard as she could, but she knew better. So she just stood there averting her gaze away from the man she admired. 

Why? Why couldn?t she just get the one thing she wanted? She has been good. She trained hard and never got in the way. Zyana made sure that she appeared capable and strong. That she could be the one he could trust with his life. However, that seemed more like a distant dream than any reality right about now. 

Katy began to clap her hands, ?Zyana how about you and I go out? Let?s go shopping!?  

Zyana sharp glaze landed upon Katy, ?I do not do those things madam.? Her tone was sharp because those words were exchanged from Emiya to the innocent woman in front of her. 

Catching her tongue, Zyana untighten her fist and closed her eyes, ?Please forgive me?But I do not need to go shopping??

Katy shrugged her shoulders as if not bothered by the girl?s words, ?See the thing is about that?I don?t really care, we are going!?

?Just have her back before 6.? Emiya looked at her and for a minute those cold eyes, the thing she didn?t want to see was staring down at her, ?We have stamina training tonight, prepare yourself.?

Katy grabbed one of Zyana arm and started to pull her outside the house.  Zyana kept her eyes forward. She didn?t know her own feelings. Was she upset with Emiya? Or was she mad at herself for not being able to be able to become his weapon. Her heart sunk at that realization. She was neither his sword nor his shield. Zyana was just some little girl that he picked up from an island that trained under him.  There was no doubt that they had gotten closer over the months.

But not the closeness she wanted?

?Don?t think about that old fart.? Katy said as she pulled her arm, as they went down the stairs, ?Years of being in the business does that too you.?

Zyana was being pulled so hard that her arm was in slight pain. Though Katy had finally let her go once they were around the block, with her hands on her hips she smiled. There was a sort of strange beauty to Katy. Zyana couldn?t help but note that as the older woman smiled at her, but maybe it was because Katy never really interacted with women. Most of her targets were men, ranging from young to old, but never women.  Even the clients they had taken that were women, Zyana waited patiently outside for Emiya to finish the client and then they left.

Katy brushed her hair back, ?I can see it in his eyes?Zyana he cares about you.?

Zyana was taken aback but Katy continued?

?Years of being in the business makes you hard as steel, but I can?t help but get the feeling that he really worries about you.? Katy said looking at the window of the apartment complex they came from, ?Emiya is a weird old man?But it?s there?In his eyes??

?Zyana?He really does care?.?


----------



## Laix (Apr 24, 2014)

_Edie Nakano_
SIDE STORY (LIQUID TIME)
_Guardian Angel_​ _
__not today;_
KONOHAGAKURE GRAND GATES

_(Oh, how fancy!) _

Edie rolled her eyes, unimpressed by the guy's little body flickering. Wow, so impressive! Such speed! You can move five meters in an instant! She was tempted to burst into a round of applause with the most forced smile she could manage under these circumstances. Smiling so smugly, he had a proposition for her.

"How about this then? A race to the train station. The loser has to do whatever the winner says," He gestured towards the train station with his thumb. Edie wondered if there was a reason he was trying to act so cool in front of her. "Unless... the daughter of the great Nakano-Sama is afraid of a simple challenge?"

Really?

_Really?_

She was worried sick for her maid, had left her mansion after a huge argument with her father and, until being stopped and dragged down by an anchor thanks to her father, she was on her way to save Alisa. 

And this joker is suggesting they have a childish race to the train station just two minutes away? Honestly, she had to scoff at the cheek of it all.

Not even giving him the time of day, Edie rudely shoved past him and continued on her way. All her mind could do was ask herself if he was truly serious about racing to the train station. She was almost 18; participating in little silly races was just beneath her, even on a day where her maid wasn't being held hostage by a greasy businessman.

"Just get to the train station. There's a train leaving in three minutes," She uttered, pushing and barging through the crowd. Many swore and cursed the blonde heiress that disrupted their day, but she honestly couldn't give a damn what_ anyone_ thought.
​


----------



## Bringer (Apr 24, 2014)

*Ryu Reikon*

Despite glancing upwards once to meet Satoshi's eyes, the young prince kept his eyes focused on the floor to show how uninterested he was. The boy rambled on speaking about if anybody, even allies jeopardize the life of Alisa, then he will not hesitate to kill them. There was a silence in the room after that, Ryu waited about ten seconds before saying something. 

With his eyes still remaining on the floor he spoke. Suddenly he reached for something, his bag. After opening he pulled something out, a scroll containing the mission details. "So maybe I pissed off a powerful man by kidnapping his maid, but he started it. No doubt he didn't take it lightly and is sending a team of shinobi to rescue her. Stop their mission at all costs. I want you to guard the maid, Alisa, for a week. If you are successful, I'll make sure to deposit at least a million in your bank accounts each for your time." Ryu had recited every word, but his delivery was dry and emotionless.

Finally the prince looked up meeting his partners eyes. "Learning the layout of this place isn't necessary." Suddenly his gazed shifted to Alisa. "Priority number one is to make sure the maid doesn't get rescued at any costs. Priority number two is to make sure no harm befalls her." His gaze returned back to Satoshi. "If the priorities clash then so be it, but if the first priority is compromised." Once again his vision shifted back to the woman. "Then she'll die before they can take her away. I'll make sure of it."


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Apr 24, 2014)

*Ren Houki*
LIQUID TIME, B-RANK MISSION

__________​
Another vein formed along his temple, his smile immediately shattering away into pieces as his face contorted into a visage of frustration. A single eye twitched. _"Fhkjgdsuiosodjkghsdsh!"_ He internally screamed to himself. This was ridiculous. 

Someone who was so haughty and bitchy, that they actually punctured through the plan he made _precisely_ for nuisances like Edie. It went against every conceivable notion he had about the Great Families of Konoha. How could someone who was of the Nanako heritage and was, worse still, older than him act like such a petulant brat? _All while sporting a school uniform?_

"Ah, I'm catching the woman's stupid disease." He said, facepalming to himself as he walked. "I can feel the symptoms of headaches and frustration already."


----------



## Olivia (Apr 24, 2014)

*Kirisaki Shinkō
A Premonition
*
 I turned and made my way up the stairs inside the chapel, where I would be all alone. No one usually came up here unless for a private session with our god, to either apologize for some heinous crime we've committed, or if we just wanted to get something off of our chest. I sighed and wondered why I had even come up here.

I looked at the glass-stained window which bled rainbow sunlight into the room. The designs were so mysterious, yet so beautiful. I reached out to touch it, only to realize that was against our church rules. These pictures were considered holy, and not to be violated by mortal hands. 

I sat down in front of the window and thought to myself. Why had Thalia been such a bother on my mind? I could literally just forget about her existence and just move on with my life, there would be no ill consequences thinking that way. So why did I still think about her, still fear her?

Maybe it was her way with words. The way she said things made me think that, no matter where I ran or how much I'd hide, she'd always find me. It was as if her presence was imbedded into my subconscious and that she was always watched me. Could it be an after effect of her genjutsu? No, that was dispelled, or so I thought.

I wanted to focus on something else, but I simply couldn't. Why was that the case? Had she actually tempted me to join her religion? To change my entire life and how I lived simply so I could kill boredom? But did I really want a life like that? One with only myself in mind? I didn't know what I wanted anymore. I just opened my mouth and started talking.

"I'm sorry but I have to say this. I was tempted today by a women of ill-will. She wanted me to join her blasphmatic religion and change my entire life. I currently try to push things in life away because I know we all die, and I know everything will disappear. But today she made it sound like there was a reason to hold those things dear, and that it made sense to make bonds and cherish inanimate objects. She sounded like she knew the purpose to life."

I almost started crying, this was not something I wanted to admit. It had meant that she was successful to getting to my brain, in my thoughts. I knew she was wrong, there was no way a women of that stature could be right about this. But there was a part of me that wanted it to be true. There seemed to be no answer in sight, but to be able to take the easy route, just join their religion and get the answer I seeked for so long, would that be wrong?

"Yes it would be wrong! I can't think of betraying you! I know this is a small formed religion, and that it isn't very popular, but I joined because I believed in what the scriptures said! We look for answers through knowledge! One day I will acquire enough knowledge and wisdom to find the answer I seek, and that will not change!"

I started to breath heavily. I had noticed I was now yelling, which was something most didn't do so they could keep their conversations private. Of course all the remaining priests pretended as if they didn't hear me, as common courtesy, but it was obvious that they heard me. My face became red, and I bowed in front of the stained-glass.

"Thank you for listening."

I turned and walked back down the stairs, heading out the exit. Yoshikage Kira approached me before leaving and tapped me on the shoulder, which had been a symbol of trust. We walked to the side of the cathedral as he asked me.

"Are you alright Miss Kirisaki? There seems to be something bothering you."

I pondered for a minute if I should tell him my situation. My mind pounded, wanting to release my thoughts to him this very second, make him aware of the presence that was known as Thalia Uchiha. But instead I kept those thoughts suppressed. I decided the less people who knew of her, the better. I calmly said:

"I'm fine, thanks."

As I walked past him and made my way out the exit. He forced a smile, but he knew I had been lying. I ventured off into the forest in front of me, trying to find the meadow that I always lay in. That was sort of my personal private spot, whenever something was bothering me I would always lay there and think things over. As soon as I arrived I found the nearest boulder and started to pound my fist into it.

Why had I been thinking of these thoughts? She was not worth my time. Her shitty religion was not worth my time! There was no use in thinking about her, she is nothing to me! She should hold no weight to my life! So why is she a constant presence to me? With every thought I pounded the boulder harder, eventually making my knuckles bleed. I turned to the nearby pond and washed my hand off, scared to see any more blood exit my body.

The water calmed me down though. I had to focus on other things. Like I thought, I couldn't stay focused on that women, I had a job as a shinobi, and I had to get stronger. That's right, she did hold no weight in my life, I could decide whatever I wanted to do. I needed to keep my mind distracted, and I had just the plan. This women would no longer get to me.      
​


----------



## Olivia (Apr 24, 2014)

*Kirisaki Shinkō
Need For Speed
*
  Best way to not focus on Thalia would be to work on my skills as a shinobi. I decided, like I did before, that I would need to work on my speed. My techniques didn't rely on physical strength, nor did they rely on my mental aptitude, but relied on how quickly I could execute them. With that in mind, I decided I should be focusing on speed.

Last time I worked on leg speed, which made sense because I was just deciding to go faster, but I had to make sure there was no wasted movement. Wasted movement cost time and time was a valuable asset in battle. Like last time, I would only run to the tree, but instead of making the lap, I'd turn around and run back. I prepared myself and launched off my foot.

Making it there in a considerably short amount of time, I realized what I had feared. I made too much wasted movement. Not only that, but my form when running wasn't the best. Instead of pushed myself forward with every step, I simply pressed down into the drop from the balls of my feet. That did not take advantage of my movement speed, and I needed to fix that.

I turned around and from a count down from three, I pushed off again. This time I made sure to be more conscious of my stepping, first pushing down with the heel of my foot, rolling down to the front, and then pushing off to make a complete form. However I realized that by doing so, I was more self concious about the form that I didn't create wide enough strides.

Arriving to the meadow, I had noticed my time was roughly the same as before, and as I thought, I wasn't making wide enough strides. I turned around, determined to get it right this time, and took off, lengthening the gap between my legs as I ran. I made it to the other tree with a shorter time, but I knew that wasn't enough. If I had to think about it during battle then that would be the end of me, it had to become muscle memory.

I continued to go back and forth countless times, trying to simply master the form of it. Eventually I started to take advantage of my running without even thinking about it, which made me happy, but running was only one key aspect of speed. There had also been arm movement and reflexes.

Upon arriving at the meadow, I decided I would give my legs and break and conjured two needles. I threw each out with both hands and landed on a tree. They both hit their target, which was great and all, but the movement of my throws were too open and noticeable, and not quite quick enough. I conjured another two needles, deciding what I would have to do.

I'd have to throw them in the middle of my swinging arm movement. As my arm swung out, I'd have to release the needle in the middle of my throw to hit the target to make use of the speed. With that said, it'd be harder to aim, as I'd have to predict the trajectory of the throw perfectly if I wanted to hit my target.

I quickly arched my arms out, and while the release of the needle was much quicker than before, it would provide pointless as both needles missed their marks completely. Typical. I knew it would provide difficult, but I knew I had to master this if I wanted the speed of my needle throwing techniques to be increased.

I continued trying, even throughout sundown, trying to hit my mark, but it was simply too hard to judge. I was definitly getting better at it, but there was no way I was one-hundred percent hitting my mark. So I made a compromise, I'd throw the needle in the middle of the arc. It wouldn't be quite as fast as my original plan, but it would certainty be faster than throwing the needles at the apex of the arc.

As I thought it was much easier. I was hitting the trees consistantly now, even with a few mess-ups here and there. By no means was I a master at this speed excercise, or would I be the fastest person in battle, but I felt I was a step closer to being faster and to executing my techniques better. I continued to practice until the full moon hit the sky.  
​


----------



## Chaos Theory (Apr 24, 2014)

*Zansatsu|Genin|Fuzengakure*

*[Brothel, Fuzengakure]​*​
[Protect the Hostage III]​
Satoshi took exception to Ryu saying he'd kill Alisa if it came to that and he rolled a scowl.  "She is not to die, if you as much as state that again. It'll be the last utterance you make. And I care not if you are as rich as you carry yourself." is stated as he stood back to his full height. Looking over to Alisa he adjusts his Body Suit before walking back to his chair. Pulling a book up he turns and gives a final glance to Ryu before sitting back down.

 "And I recommend that you familiarize yourself with this compound. The more you know, the less slack I have to pick up." is added with little emotion as he started to read over the material. 

From the corner of the bed that she sat Alisa peered up and over the book she was reading. Why was he going through such lengths to assure her survival. From what the other boy stated it seemed that the priority was to keep her from being rescued. She looked to the onyx eyed boy while he just sat in the chair. He had some of Satoshi's traits. But he was no where as scary to her. There was a cold calculation to Satoshi while this new person seemed just disconnected from the rest of the world.  

A cold silence fell over the room as the seconds ticked away.  "Oh, and a final thought. Just so we are on the same page. If the client went through the trouble of kidnapping Lady Alisa, I'm sure there is no payoff if she dies. So, if it comes to it. She will be moved. If we understand that point we can work together if we"

 "You two Zansatsu and Ryu?" a dark hair man popped his head in the room. His eyes sagged and he smelt of heavy pot use.  "Cool, name's... Eh. No, its not Zansatsu.. is it.. .No, no" he states putting  hand to his mouth.  "Wait, she for sell?" is asked pointing to Alisa. The Maid pulls the book to her chest and slides her back to the wall as the man took a hit off a joint.  "No, well too bad she's pretty <3" is added before anyone can say a word.

 "Oh, right I'm Chishio. I'll be assisting. Well gonna go and take a power nap in this other room" he says popping out just as strangely. Alisa and Satoshi look at one another then to the door as all manner of noise can be heard. Seems this Chishio had confused a mop closet as another room. 

 "Man, this room is crowded...  well free is free." is heard being said as items can be heard being picked up. The room again grows quite. Was that guy for real? A short time later a hard snoring can be heard.

 "I guess he was serious.." ~


----------



## Kei (Apr 24, 2014)

_[The Mermaid and Rock Candy]
_​
_Gotcha!
_
Kei thought in her head as she grabbed a fish by its tail and took off one of the plastic bags that it was caught on. The fish wiggled free and rushed off confusing Kei as a predator more than a friend. Though she couldn?t blame it, in any other case she would love to catch it and bring it home. The fish was big enough but at this point, she would rather help out than actually eat. Looking around she tried to spot more trash, some had sunk to the bottom but she didn?t really care for those as of yet. It was the ones that were wrapped around the animals that worried her.

The ones that were heavy enough to sink to the bottom could always be taken care of a bit later, but the ones on the fish and coral went first. 

Her sister always joked that Kei was born from the sea, but it was not far from the truth. When Kei was born she was born in the sea. One of those strange birthing process that the Sili family believed in, by having your child in the sea it?d be closer to the great lord. Luckily, human babies know how to swim a bit, but as they age they lose that instinctive reaction. Or so her father had told her. 

However, Kei always felt at home at the ocean, just the feeling of being immersed under water was enough to calm her down. So dirtying the sea was like dirtying her home. Just thinking about the rude people that did this was slowly setting a fire in Kei?s gut. She was going to teach them a good lesson about respecting nature and treating old ladies with respect.

_That?s the last one_, she thought as she finished cleaning up the corals a bit. The sea looked beautiful and even though they didn?t have mouths. She could feel the nature around her thanking her. Kei felt a wave of happiness wash over her as she dived deeper, the pressure of the water slowly squeezed her tight, but she went further down picking up the few items that sunk to the bottom.

Kei looked down, there was a small cave, and in that cave there was a temple down there that was used to worship the great Susano. She wasn?t allowed down there herself without one of the older ones to guide her because she didn?t know the prayer. The prayer for the god to answer her or even the servants, she was still young and plus since Miki was going to be the next vessel, Kei wouldn?t need it.

For the sake of her freedom from the clan, Miki was going to be chained up, but it wasn?t like she was going to run away.

Miki might be chained up, but Kei still felt trapped?

Kei watched the sea around her, the fishes, to the tiny crab, but she wished she could live here. She would clean up every day and curse the humans who dare damaged her home.  Kei and Miki could swim forever and protect the sea. Miki wouldn?t have to worry about becoming the next head and Kei wouldn?t feel the way she feel.

Though as she thought this, she felt something glad up against her neck, turning around it was a piece of trash?

Grabbing it and putting it in a bag she brought down with her, she frowned!

_How dare they!_


----------



## Laix (Apr 24, 2014)

_Ryoko Hyūga _
MISSION ARC IV
_Assassination_​ 
_pinned;_
AKIMICHI BARBEQUE, FUZENGAKURE

When the girls sat down in the Akimichi Clan beef eatery nestled comfortably in Fuzengakure, the atmosphere was awkward to say the least. They were all strangers to each other despite the 'trust-your-teammates' stuff Ryoko was preaching and sat together to eat like strangers. No words, just the stirring of wine and over-anticipation for the food to arrive.

It was a shame then that they hadn't ordered yet, they were underage to be drinking wine and Kirisaki was firing up conversation. 

"So, what do the two of you think you'll be getting?" The dip-dyed blonde inquired, flipping back and forth between the two-page menu filled with just beef dishes. Chopped beef, crispy beef, barbeque beef, even burnt beef! They were spoiled for choice. Thankfully for them, Ryoko hadn't led them here to have some girl time discussing the effects of estrogen. She reached into her pouch and pulled out a worn map, laying it out on the table as an answer to Shinkō's question.

"Feel free to order food if you want..." Ryoko began, flattening and firming the map to make it clearer to see. "But I came here so we could all sit down with calm, relaxed minds and discuss our plan of action."

Reaching back into the pouch of everything, the Hyūga this time pulled out three coloured pins - red, white and orange. Honestly, it was a complete coincidence that the colours matched their appearances somewhat - red for Setsuko's scarlet locks, orange for the glow in Kirisaki's hair and white for Ryoko's desirable eyes. She'd just grabbed whatever ones were to hand on her dresser before rushing out this morning.

"This is a map of the government building where our target spends most of her day. This right here..."

Ryoko pinned the white one at the entrance of the building, where the main lobby was. It was the only area with immediate access to the general public, meaning they wouldn't need any trickery to be allowed in.

"... Is where I'll be. I think we're going to need a distraction for this, someone to draw attention while also acting as a lookout. With my byakugan relaying information over an electronic communication system, I think I am best suited for this role."

While she was being far from modest, Ryoko wasn't trying to be cocky. What she said was simple facts - with a dojutsu, she was definitely the best to play the role of lookout. While they were walking along discussing their abilities and swapping information, she was adding this to the plan the whole time.

Picking up the orange pin this time, she placed it on an office situated upon the fifteen floor of the building.

"This is you, Kirisaki Shinkō. Your lightning paralysis will make taking out a regular civilian easy and silent. Try a fatal electrocution, perhaps even make it look like an accident. Intelligence suggests that the target's office is on the fifteenth floor and, except for the occasional toilet break, she remains in there for the entire day as her guards deliver anything she needs, even tampons. However, beware - she always has two guards with her, but they stand outside the office. You'll certainly have to dispatch of them before going for her."

It was a startling truth but a truth none-the-less. Mentioning guards, this brought Ryoko to the last piece of the puzzle - Setsuko, the 'Knight'.

She placed the final red pin in close to the white in the lobby.

"This will be you, Setsuko. Your role is going to be_ our_ guard. Although Kirisaki may be able to cover her tracks in the long term by staging the kill as an accident, the alarm will still be raised when they realise our target is dead and we'll have to get out of there. There's a fair chance we will encounter some thick but weak resistance through the front entrance, so you will be primarily handling that while I coordinate Kirisaki's and then our exits. I'll be available to assist in the fighting if need be."

After so much talking, she let out an exasperated and dragged sigh before taking a sip of her water.

"Any questions?"​


----------



## Bringer (Apr 24, 2014)

*Ryu Reikon*

"I'll be sure to carry my own... Slack." At this point the prince didn't want to hear it anymore. It was a pointless conversation, Satoshi was adamant about Alisa living, while Ryu had vowed that he'd kill her before she could be taken... Assuming they wouldn't be able to fend off Alisa's pursuers. It was quite sad really, the boy didn't understand that death was apart of life, and that he alone couldn't insure somebody to live.

Time passed and a new arrival came, and as expected Ryu payed him no mind as he went off to find a place to go and take a nap. Alisa did her own devices, and Satoshi spoke out loud showing some form of shock that the man was serious about the nap. This entire crew was incompetent. Perhaps the prince killing Alisa before she could be taken away would be the most likely scenario. 

Assuming that they'd be fortunate enough to be facing an equal amount of shinobi, with Ryu, Satoshi, and Chishio in the middle of the battle what stops the maid from escaping. After all, it isn't as if she wanted to stay. If they were to be successful, it would appear as if cooperation would be needed. "You there... Zansatsu." The prince made eye contact. "I'd like to tell you a few things. First of all we should probably exchange information on our abilities." Suddenly Ryu eyed Alisa. "Secondly we should tie her up to a chair. Once her saviors arrive, while we're busy fighting she'll simply run off. Just like that our mission is a failure."


----------



## Laix (Apr 24, 2014)

_Edie Nakano_
SIDE STORY (LIQUID TIME)
_Guardian Angel_​ _
__riding out;_
THE 12:49 TO FUZENGAKURE, FIRE COUNTY EXPRESS

 After a small commotion involving Edie and a stray dog, the trio were finally aboard the express train to Fuzengakure. It was faster than both walking or even running there as well as the regular train. There was no faster than this train that breached the hundreds in speed, yet it felt painstakingly slow to Edie Nakano. As she sat in her own four-seater booth leaning against the window into the green plains of the Fire Country, all she could think of was Alisa. 

 Was she okay? She wasn't be tortured was she? Just thinking that was only making her angry. But then, why Alisa? Was it just a random bargaining chip? Did Kongou want Natsu to retaliate? Or was there was some other underlying agenda?

 Edie couldn't help but feel it was tied with her 'curse'. It was the hot topic of the Nakano family of recent days after the encounter in the shopping district with that Marietta.

_"You're that eager to get your head busted? No "petty shit"?"

"Girl, listen to your maid, this isn't what you want at all. 'Cause truth be told, if you wish to continue, I plan on rag dolling you."

"Bring it on!" 

"You're just a bully, nothing more or less! You're underestimating me just because of my appearance... You think 'oh, she's just a pretty young girl. I'll snap her with ease.'"
_​

 What followed was the almost instant defeat of Edie, followed by her still-unexplained recovery from the inflicted wounds. Only one jutsu has ever been known to recover from wounds like that, and that is the Byakugō no Jutsu which Edie doesn't possess. You only have to glance at her forehead and see the absence of a diamond seal to infer that.

So just what was this? Was it inadvertently causing harm to the people of use to her?

Meanwihle, Ryoko shared the booth right next to Edie's with Ren. Although the girls were just feet apart, it felt like they were worlds away. Anti-social and sulking next to a window, Edie wasn't about to spark up a conversation, not even a rude one, with the two.

"This train can't go fast enough...!" Ryoko chuckled lightly, trying to strike up a conversation with Ren.

Silence was a killer.​


----------



## Kenju (Apr 24, 2014)

[5 Lives Code - A Fly on the Wall]
-Mission: Kill The Traitor (Part 6)-
[FONT=”Book Antiqua”]
The hunted came straight for the hunter as expected. Whether Aoishi knew or cared about the fate of the child was unknown, but what took importance was that his life had been cut down swiftly and as quickly as possible.  With the boy armed with a steel katana, Riokou readied herself and matched it with a kunai she held invertedly in order to support against the attacks meant for close combat.  

She stepped forth in the moment to meet blade to blade with assailant but reality had not gone as Riokou thought it would

!?

The katana was lightly tossed into the air like it wasn't even a weapon to be used. The thought to be careful had not presented itself with her head. Riokou was cautious but she did not fear death. Mostly, she did not believe this was enough to jeopardize her survival and continuing her mission. 

The obvious option was to knock away the sword out of of hands reach before anything could be done but continuous handseals that Aoshi was forming put a stop to the action she was about to take.

A ninjutsu, most likely what was coming was an ice release one. Having had enough of taking elemental release jutsus, Riokou had decided it was best to back away as far as possible from whatever was coming instead of facing it head on. Riokou did not fear death, but she was cautious.

She tried to back pettle as much as she could within this tight instance of time before an attack could be unleash from the glacial beast and murderer, Aoshi. 

This however, was yet another faint, 

"Ghhh!"

Like a whirlwind, Aoshi twisted and turned to grab ahold of the blade, dropping down within the girl's personal space. The danger alert to defend screamed within her mind and almost like there was a literal scream, Riokou acted instantaneously.

Like two cages trying to hurriedly shut out an animal, she tried to close her arms around her chest as fast as she could. 

Perhaps it was because of the burning pain still traveling through her forearms,

But, the correction in her guard had not made it's goal in time. What had passed through because of that failure, was hilt drilled into Riokou's chest by the enemy's strength.

Thankfully, she was already heading backwards, to the direction of the impact had been lessened but that didn't mean the pain wasn't very uncomfortable. 

The force from the blow and the push from Riokou herself and knocked her backwards farther than expected, that being the window that she had just shattered and threw a child out of. Losing the velocity from the strike, Riokou fell vertically alongside the building.

The girl had no plan to fall and break her neck, instead she broke the decent by quickly flipping her body and planting her feet onto the upward surface. With the chakra passing along her feet and sticking onto the building like a fly, she coughed a bit from the previous attack and very shortly afterwards, dashed up towards the shattered window that was only five feet up. 

Expecting the boy to check on the survivability of his enemy and maybe even the condition of the child thrown out before, Riokou slashed her tightly gripped kunai in an upward arc almost similar to an uppercut. Despite her hopes to cut Aoshi's throat, the kunoichi would pull herself into the hall with a grip onto the ledge and enter with a flipping dropkick onto whoever was just outside to be hit by such misfortune.


[/font]​


----------



## Olivia (Apr 24, 2014)

*Kirisaki Shinkō
Could I Do It?
*
The Hyuga seemed to have alternative plans. She wasn't even looking through the menu, not that she'd need to with her byakugan. It was all but confirmed when she spoke up, revealing that while we could order, she came here for an alternative reason. She layed down a map of the building we'd be infiltrating, explaining each of the steps.

I sat as I watched Ryoko's plan unfold. She first pointed out the targets location, on the fifteenth floor in an isolated room. She continued to say how we would need someone to be both a distraction and a lookout. She stationed herself in the lobby, which made the most sense. With her byakugan nothing could get past her vision. If someone had caught onto us or was planning on ambushing us, she would catch on.

Next had been my role. I would be taking out people with my lightning release, to either paralyze them or make the final blow. She continued on to say that I should try to make it look as accidental as possible. She informed me that she never leaves her room on the fifteenth floor, and that the door had been guarded by two men, which I'd have to dispatch before making the final blow.

Next had been Setsuko's role, where she would play our body guard. Basically once shit hit the fan, she would need to be relied on for cutting down the enemies forces. The white eyed girl looked to the two of us and asked if we had any questions.

I hesitated. I wanted to ask if I needed to kill her. I knew it was her mission, but why me? Unlike everyone else, I wasn't raised in a shinobi academy to kill enemies. I was taught my skills in a church, and passed an equivalancy exam. So the prospect of killing was far from my mind.

But I didn't speak up because I decided I would have to do it. I was a shinobi, and I was on a mission. Sooner or later I would have to end someones life. That's right, everyones lives end some day, so it didn't make a difference if one ended today or the next. I was not causing a disservice to humanity in this way.

It took me a while to finally motion, but I decided to say no, meaning that I didn't have any questions. It was better this way. As a shinobi we're supposed to be hard and calculating, if the chunin, our leader, thought this was the best plan to go through, then that's what I'd have to do.

------Later That Night------

We made our way through the building, with everyone stationed at their posts. Unfortunately, I had to walk through a lot of people to get to my goal, the elevator. I was dressed in a business suit, with my hair tied up into a black cap. I looked like a guy in this formal wear, but I suppose that was the point. 

I made my way into the elevator and pushed floor fifteen. Before it went up though, another man entered the elevator with he. Me looked to be around six'two and looked to be a security guard. He looked down to me, and commented:
*
"Hey, you working the shift with me on the eighteenth floor?"*

I didn't know how to respond. If I spoke out it'd be obvious I was a girl in disguise, but I didn't let that break my confidence, I made a cough and looked down, trying to come up with an excuse. I deepened my voice in that fake tone of voice girls use when mimicking guys, and uttered:

"Uh...no. I just have to deliver something on the fifteenth floor. I worked all morning so I get the night shift off."

He simply nodded, it seemed he bought my excuse and voice. The elevator doors shut and it rose at a quick pace. No other words were exchanged, but I did feel an ominous presence. Was it wrong to tell him I was going to the fifteenth floor? Well it was better than lying, as I would have to get off before him. When we reached the fifteenth floor I quickly made my way out of the confined space. I didn't want to be around him any longer. 

I looked through the room numbers until I reached what had been Ana Kao's. I approached the two body guards and smiled, but I knew they weren't budging. I forgot for a moment that I was disguised and that my normal girl charms (for whatever that was worth) didn't work. They looked firm and straight ahead, but I decided to speak.

"Hey, so what does it take to enter the room?"

It seems they didn't take well to my obviously fake voice. They turned to go after me, as if I disturbed their peace, and I ran in the direction of the elevator. Like as I expected they followed, and landed right into my trap. They stepped into the needle pentagon and froze. The time limit had been five seconds but that was more than enough.

I conjured two electric needles and tossed it into the backs of their necks, causing them to fall down to the ground. The amount of electricity injected into them hadn't been leathal, but it was enough for a normal human to pass out. They wouldn't wake up for a couple hours at any rate. I jumped over their bodies and took off my black hat, no longer needing to be disguised. I looked above the door and noticed a air vent close by, it must be where this room gets all its air.

I easily took down the plate and jumped in, ableit the space was a bit tight. I squeezed through until I saw light shining from below, which I assumed was where my target was stationed. I looked down the grate to notice a women around thirty years old, sitting at her desk working furiously, and I could tell she was my target from her physical description alone. However even so it seemed like she was doing nothing wrong. Would I really be able to murder this women?
 ​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Apr 24, 2014)

*Ren Houki*
LIQUID TIME, B-RANK MISSION

__________​
Ren relaxed on the couch of the booth, a small table separating himself and Ryoko. He agreed that the train seemed to take _forever_ in getting to Fuzengakure, but it wasn't something he'd complain about. It meant, after all, that they'd be able to get more planning done. And in the time it took them to get onto the train, Ren had already begin to formulate a plan which incorporated Edie—even without her knowing.

"Alright..." He said, taking out some paper and pens and placing them onto the table. "We already know that the maid is being kept in the Red Light District of Fuzen. But we don't know the exact location. However, we can probably make a few assumptions that will narrow down the search..."

Taking the pen, the teen begins to scribble down some quick notes. "One, it'll likely be surrounded by Kongou's men, who will have distinct red bandanas. Two, they're probably going to be inside some kind of populated building so they can blend in if things turn south, and..."

A red dot was made to indicate the target, then three black dots surrounding it. "Additional shinobi guarding her. If Kongou is as prepared as we are, he'll have hired similarly skilled ninja to keep the hostage. With your Byakugan, we'd just have to look for three distinctive and somewhat large chakra signatures, along with the red bandanas that mark Kongou's guards."



With a momentary pause to catch breath, he continued. "No matter how average Edie is, she should be able to take on a group of non-shinobi by herself. If not, we can probably help from a distance. The enemies will probably expect a subtle and stealthy approach; our plan will seek to exploit that gap." He tossed a glance at Edie, who was in the adjacent booth, seemingly preoccupied by the train window for reasons Ren was unaware of and didn't care for. She was just another piece on the chessboard, albeit an unwieldy and temperamental one. 

"What they won't expect is a shinobi rushing in. That'll probably make them panic a bit, and hopefully, lure them out into the open. Naturally, all of this will be kept track of with your Byakugan, and we'll be transformed into the crowd. They'll be expecting a group of us, so ideally we'll have clones set up around Edie as well. As long as neither of the duplicates touch anything, it should be fairly believable." 

Reaching inside his pocket, the Houki produced three radio communication devices and put them on the table. He'd bought them before he arrived, and hunting down a store which sold them was most of the reason why he ended up arriving 'late' to the meeting point.


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 24, 2014)

LunarCoast said:


> Akarusa looks around nods in agreement before following after Shin, "Know what is weirder still the fact they came behind us, you'd think we would of ran into them before are you certain you ain't got no one chasing you?"
> 
> Moving along with Shin he wondered something similiar, maybe they were infact meant to guard something up here. Proceding forward after around 25 minutes they came to area of the path that widened inwards into the mountain with what appeared to be a perfectly circular hole dug into the side, creating a sort of unnatural cave, laid upon the floor are a pair of iron tracks about 1 meter appart.
> 
> Akarusa tilts his head in confusion after April seemed to do the excat same thing, "Well... this is certainly diffirent, worth investigating?"He asks turning to Shin appearing alittle more uncomfortable with the situation now. First the boars and now what seemed to be a mining operation, and the mere mention of meteorite. Still this might provide them with a useful shortcut if it indeed led to inside the mountain, they were close to the peak at this point.



*Shinkurou Kengo*

_What a sword is meant for IX_​
"Hmm?"I turned to look at Akarusa when he asked that to me. Someone following em? nah, I?m  agood guy who wouldn?t let himself to make enemies out of nowhere, personally i don?t think anyone would try to do me anything, why? cause I am a lovable guy."I don?t think so, man. what about ya? truth is those things weren?t supposed to live here."I asked, jjust a she said, they cmae right for us...Waaah! Don?t tell me someone is already up there touching mah treasure!

It took us some minutes to reach a specific point of the mountian, it was weird, a cave, but it was perfect, too perfect to be a natural created one. I turn mah gaze to look at my current partner and nod,I?m not usr ebut it seems like my eye have turned into stars or something. Of course we are investigating! An adventure is an adventure and no one refuses one!"Damn right! Let?s go inside Akarusa!"I said euforically as I jumped right in, if there was something valuable there it gotta be cool, who knows maybe I even get  a mask like this guy?s or find the goddamn meteorite thingy once and for all.

As I kept running without looking back, i find myself surrounded in darkness"Oi, Akarusa.Hahah, c?mmon pal where are you?"I hear nothing, oh man, did I elave him behind? nah, I?m sure he is right behind me. I look around but there?s no one...i started to sweat again, son?t tell me thta i"I...got lost?"


----------



## Kei (Apr 24, 2014)

_[The Phoenix and The Rock Candy]_​
There were a few things that got underneath Kyo Minami skin. Fuzenkagure was his home and his garden. A place he felt comfortable in no matter what has happened. Just walking the city streets and talking to the people who enjoyed the village was something that made him happy. When the people of a village can mostly agree that a certain place is the best, than all was well with Kyo. Although sometimes worms believe that they should be a part of that garden, and that they should gaze upon the sun like all the other flowers. 

Worms like that would promptly be cut down or burn in the radiance of the sun?Worms should know their place and that was in the dirt where they belong.

Fuzenkagure had their worms and potentially nasty things, though as a member of the Fennikkusu clan it was one of Kyo responsibilities to make sure the worms knew there place in the garden, and to cut down the ones that get out of place. The Fennikkusu clan, or anyone that carried the blood of the phoenix, it was their job to tend to the needs of the village, to the garden.  So doing anything that disrupts the gardens growth was considered a great offensive slap to them. 

Kyo walked on the beach, and saw a red haired young boy with his group of friends on the docks with a trash can. Running his hand through his hair, just by looking at the boy with the red hair, it wasn?t kissed by flames. It was that shitty type of red and knowing that caused him to frown, the pieces of shits dared to try to copy the style of the Fennikkusu clan! 

?Stop! Please stop!? Ba yelled at them as she struggled with one of the boys.

One of them pushed her with great force causing her to tumble backwards and land right in Kyo?s arms. At first she was a bit worried but then she smiled.  The two boys had hit the boy with the red hair on the back dragging his attention to Kyo. 

Kyo help the old lady stand up, ?Are you alright??

??.Yes?.? Ba said before looking at the boys, ?The one with the red hair said that he was a Fennikkusu clan and I?I!?

?I understand?.? Kyo said as he looked up at the guys, he positioned the old lady behind him, ?It is no worries, and a real Fennikkusu clan member would never stoop to levels so low. Only dogs do that??

?What the hell did you call us?!? The one with the red hair yelled, Kyo looked at him, everything about him screamed low quality shit.  There was nothing about the person in front of him that resembled an actual Fennikkusu member. 

Kyo smiled, ?Forgive me?I think I offended the dogs on that one.? He noted, ?Worms is the most appropriate thing to call people of your?.Standing??

One of the boys, the one with black hair came running after Kyo with his fist balled. He sighed as he casually moved out the way and tripped the boy up with his foot.

?Maybe worms are too kind of a word for you,? Kyo asked before shoving his foot down on the black haired boys back, ?Because even a worm knows not to avert their eyes to the sun.?

Kyo took out a ring from his pocket and placed it on his ring finger, touching a button blades appeared out of nowhere.

?Now witness the fate of those who dare think they could use the Fennikkusu name!?


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 24, 2014)

*Uchiha Akaya*

_Useful Comrades II​_

"Ak-kun, is something wrong?"and so she asked, her eyes were showing worry as she questioned her companion. Akaya was there, walking next to Uchiha Manami as they made the regular walk towards the meeting point of the priincess? team. "Hmm...yeah"he answered instantly but it was quite obvious that he was abscent minded, indeed the black-haired jinchuuriki had been in that state since he fought Ren Houki a couple of days ago; in the mind of the boy there were many questions. His entire world was limited to the Uchiha compound and the ANBU Black Ops HQ and by default the only people he knew were the ones there but after that spar he realized that  Konoha had many interesting people...How ignorant could he be even about his own comrades?! Was what his mind repeated constantly.

As they reached Manami?s team, he waved goodbye and immediately left leaving a worried girl behind. Once he was alone, Akaya led a hand to his pocket and took out a paper square, slowly he began tounfold it; the sheet was kind of battered but everything was still good enough for him to read without problem. At the top of the sheet the picture of a blonde girl could be seen, and below it a name "Kirisaki Shinko" is what it said. Without losing time, the Uchiha began with the job Ryoga had encommended him: investigate what the rest of genin were like.
--------------------------------------------------------------

*Knock Knock!*

He knocked twice, then another twice but no one was opening. Least to say that he was nervous, it wa sthe first time he would talk with a girl, a real one and  around his age. For akaya it was going to be a new experience since the only times he had ever been face to face with someone like that were to take their lives but this wasn?t the case."Guess she isn?t here?"he let out. Right now he was outside of an apartment complex built by the church of a religion he didn?t know where the members of said church could live...since when wa sthere a church in Konoha to begin with? Well, he remembered that there was that Hashin thingy around but this seemed to not be the same.


----------



## Kei (Apr 24, 2014)

_[The Young Viper; Zyana]
[The Gunsmith Arc; Part Six]
_​?Two sponge cakes and two sweet teas please.?

Zyana wondered how she ended up here. Fuzenkagure being the city it was had many different places where people could eat and have fun. There were cafes just for girls, some for just men, and others for everyone. Since being in Fuzenkagure this was her second caf? she went too. The whole place smelled like coffee and sweet things. Her stomach churned thinking of eating sweet things. Zyana couldn?t remember what it cake taste like in the months she has been a hired hand, but now here she was with a woman she barely knew.

?? You didn?t have to order me anything?? Zyana said looking at the glass of water that the waitress gave them, ?I?m fine??

She said those words, but something was bothering her. Deep within her heart she thought about the words that Katy told her. Emiya cared for her, really truthfully cared for her, but she didn?t feel it. She didn?t feel cared about, more of a burden then someone who was cared for. Not like a child and a father, and not like a teacher and a student. Gripping the cold glass, she wished that these questions disappeared in the deep abyss of her heart.

Another mission would put her head at ease. Being at home like this made her uneasy. When she wasn?t thinking of another mission, she was thinking about the worthless things. 

?Nah, you don?t have to lie to me, we are both girls here and sometimes it?s good to support each other in time of hardship.? Katy said before sipping the cold water out of a straw, ?Plus you?ll be seeing a lot more of me, so I think it is best we see each other as friends rather than business partners. It?d be fun for the both of us, and to tell the truth I don?t want to be lonely when I move here.?

Katy shot her a grin and Zyana felt something in her heart ease up a bit. Emiya and her didn?t really go out and eat. There was really no time in their schedule, it was eating on the go, but an actual meal never really happened between them. So sitting together with a person like this made Zyana happy or it allowed her to feel something she wasn?t allowed to feel with Emiya.

?Thank you?I would like that?? Zyana said, ?Friendship would be nice??

Katy laughed as she leaned back in her chair, ?Yeah, friendship, working our field is rough because everyone could be a potential enemy, but sometimes it?s good to have friends. Or at least wing the feeling of friendship.?

?Kiritsugu told me that letting people get close to you is a weakness?? Zyana drinking a sip from her cup, ?That if the enemy finds out that they will take it away from you.?

?He wasn?t lying saying that, but that?s why we don?t make enemies. We kill anyone we see as a potential enemy so we don?t have that problem.? 

That was also true. Kiritsugu told her that was the case. Kill anyone that seems to become an enemy in the future. Never reveal her true name outside the confines of their own house, have many names so no one can pinpoint her true name. When working Zyana remembered the first passport he gave her, the name Zenas Emiya was there with her picture. 

?Emiya does his job well so he doesn?t have enemies... Although still when I got wind that he had a little girl following him like a lost puppy I almost had a heart attack. Kiritsugu Emiya, the feared hired hand, had a little girl! When he called to have me over, I almost forgot the reason why I came over because I wanted to see this fable girl!?

Zyana felt her face go red, ?He didn?t have any students before me??

?Ha! Hell no! The Emiya I knew would rather shoot himself in the leg than to take a student under him let alone a young one your age.? 

?Here you ladies go.? The waitress said putting down the sweet tea and sponge cake, ?Please enjoy.?

?Ha thank you.?

?Thank you very much.?

The waitress nodded and skipped away. Zyana knew that he didn?t have students. He always told her that he didn?t have students. So should she consider herself lucky then? Being taught under him as a student? Was she wrong for wanting a more intimate relationship?

?That?s why I said he cared for you.? Katy said putting a piece of cake in her mouth, ?He took you in, meaning he saw potential, and he kept you from getting a gun of that caliber. He?s basically being over protective of you at this moment.?


----------



## Olivia (Apr 24, 2014)

*Kirisaki Shinkō
A New Visitor
*
I made my way back home during the middle of the night, not wanting to deal with a whole bunch of people the following day. I had been training all day and my clothes got a little dirty, let alone the tangled mess that my hair was now in. 

All night I couldn't fall to sleep. I sat on the edge of my bed as I watched the sun rise. I knew there was no point in going to sleep now so I decided it would be best just to get on with my day. I went into the bathroom, brushing my teeth for a good two minutes. After I was finished with that, I took a calm fifteen minutes just brushing out all the knots in my hair. Eventually it lay perfect, with the pink ends falling flawlessly.

After a lazy day of laying around I decided to grab the bottole of orange juice in my fridge. Since no one ever visited nor did anyone else live here, I usually just drank from the bottle. But it was then where I heard a knock on the door, and it startled me so much that I spilled the bottle of orange juice on my nun-garbs. I quickly took them off and threw them in the washer. 

I rummaged through my drawers, looking for something suitable to wear, and the most I could find was a grey t-shirt and a pair of jeans, both a little too small since I hadn't worn them in a while. After putting them on I raced to the door, opening it in a frenzy. As the sun bathed into the bedroom, I could see the boy standing outside clearly. There was a black haired boy, but something seemed different about him. My usual visitors had been shinobi who gave me missions, but he was a boy around my age. I stepped outside and said.

"I'm sorry it took so long for me to get to the door. My name is Kirisaki Shinkō. If you're here for a visit then do you mind waiting inside? I'm sort of waiting on something right now."

I said with a small smile. I didn't know why he was here, but he seemed my age or younger, so I guessed I could at least trust his intentions.   
​


----------



## Chronos (Apr 24, 2014)

*Setsuko*

After their explanation, Setsuko had been assigned as the guard, according to Ryoko herself, she'll play the role of the scout, while Kirisaki would play the role of the assassin. Setsuko didn't speak and just nodded at her command. Upon arriving, she had been under the guise of a fedora, her blade had been tagged with a seal that had transferred the transformation technique to her blade, making it seem as if it was a cane, she dressed under clothing consisting of a trench coat, tie and fedora, while he hair had been tied up, glasses, gloves and boots. All of shad of black while she followed Kirisaki's movements with her eyes as she entered the elevator. Her directive was simple and easy to follow, it was to simply fend off the incoming enemy that tried to make their way towards Kirisaki. She'd be bait until Ryoko had formulated a route that could help them escape this place without ever being spotted, so there would be precautions if she didn't do her job well. Either the village would not that she, herself had been part of some boycott, or at least these corrupt dealers would make it seem that way. Or she could just as easily form a slaughter, but then that would not only go against her moral code, but the village would have to assume two out of three outcomes.

The first one being that there was a gang war between her and some other gang. Which wouldn't be the case, as there were only three others, and these would be simple people with no ability in jutsu's of any kind. They would assume that they either hired mercenaries, Shinobi at that, or that the faction of white had something to do with it. Secondly would be that White himself had something to do with the incident. It's not foreign to know that the were still some terrorist movement going on about, and the two factions are sensitive on the matter and most of their collaborative work are like this. They want someone of the other faction out, and they need permission. They need to know that whom they ask, and how they ask it can coincide. If that fails, not only would the other party be in risk, but it might scale to something else. 

Again, the enemy of my enemy is my friend. Something like that could be fathomed quite easily among these people. Cat and Mouse would join to beat the dog. And this is how it went at this moment. Nothing more or less, it was two faction taking out a common enemy. And thirdly, they would all die, these people will find who of the village did it and retaliate causing the prior reasons effect, and White accusing black of breaking the treaty. Which is bad on many more ways than one. 

A deep breath ushered as anxiety brew through her system. Awaiting was came next, she payed attention to the bell to get ready to fight.


----------



## Kei (Apr 24, 2014)

_[The Phoenix, The Mermaid, and Rock Candy]
[Part One]_​
Kei broke through the water with a balled up paper in hand. Saying the young shrine maiden was upset was an understatement. Someone was purposely messing up the sea that she swam in! It was like someone coming into her house and dumping their trash in the middle of the living room. Looking around she saw people on the dock, but something was off. Ba was behind a boy with red hair and she looked scared. Straining her eyes she saw a couple of boys on the ground defeated!

She dived back underneath the water and swam as fast as she could to shore. Once she was able to stand on the sand she rushed over to the docks. The water clung to her, weighing her down as she ran towards the docks. With the plastic bag filled with trash firmly within her grip, Kei rushed up the dock stairs.

_*?DON?T DUMP YOUR TRASH!?*_ Kei yelled running up behind the red haired boy and with all her might she swung the bag of trash up against the back of the boys head with enough force to send him flying into the water.

Kei quickly turned around, ?Ba are you alright?! Are you hurt?? She turned her head towards the boys, ?Don?t worry I?ll get you medical attention!?

Ba smiled weakly, ?Um?Sweetie?You?You got it wrong??

Kei stopped for a minute, ?Got it wrong??

_*?You?.bitch?.?*_ She heard hissing coming from the docks, turning around the red headed boy was grasping on the docks and pulling himself up. 

Kei got in front of the old woman as she watched the boy get up.  ?Who the blue fuck carries a bunch of trash with them and gets the damn idea to hit someone with it!? He hissed at her.

Kei?s body stiffened, ?Dumping trash in the water is a horrible offense anyway! And on top of that hurting others! I was just doing my duty as the shrine maiden here and protecting the people!? She didn?t have experience in fighting but she was going to her best until Ba could find someone to arrest this person!

?Kei?Sweetie?? Ba called out to her as Kyo finally got himself on the dock. ??He was helping me??

She blinked a couple of times and looked at Ba, ?What??

?That boy is the Fennikkusu next in line?He was helping me with the people with the boys who were dumping the trash into the sea.? 

Kei looked at the boy in front of her. The Fennikkusu clan was known for their red hair and red eyes, so looking at him, Kei felt herself physically cringing in pain as she noted the red eyes and red hair.  Kyo ran his fingers through his hair giving her the full view of the Fennikkusu claim. The eyes that seemed to be fire itself?

?The future?.head??

?The future head of the Fennikkusu clan, Kyo Minami, whom you just bashed over the head with a bag full of trash!? Kyo yelled at her with all his might, ?You didn?t answer my question woman!?

?Who in the hell carries a bag of trash and hits a person with it?!?

Kei smiled sheepishly, ??Kei?Sili??

??That is the stupidest name I ever had the displeasure of hearing?Sili? As in silly? Well you gotta have a couple of screws lost to hit someone with trash??


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 24, 2014)

_A meeting with...God? nah​_

Why the hell am I here? yeah that was the question striking my mind as I was standing outside like an idiot in front of her. C?mmon, she didn?t even ask why I was there and isn?t that what you usually do when a strenger knocks at your door well, the same she has heard about how much of a plague I become when I get to hang around the village; the emre thought just makes me mad, it?s not  my fault that all of those cocky brats are always pestering, many of them juts because they think they?re ninja now.

"U-umm yeah"is everything I said and stepped in without thinking it twice. Immediately my eyes begin to scan the place, it doesn?t seem too different from what a normal apartment should look like although something is sure, that thing was cleaner and seemed more comfortable than the sty I have at the compound."By the way, the name?s Uchiha Akaya..."I said, being honest i think i didn?t plan it well, why the heck would I come to her house? It?s not like I can just come and say "Hey, i?m Uchiha Akaya and I came to spar with you because the asshole taking care of me wants me to see if you are useful for the village or not" with a big smile on my face...mainly because I don?t see any reason to smile. 

"So, what are you waiting for?" was what i asked in the moment, then I noticed the clothes she was wearing, didn?t the profile say she was a nun? well, although not provocative those clothes reveal a few things, can nuns wear that without problem?


----------



## Olivia (Apr 24, 2014)

*Kirisaki Shinkō
A New Visitor II
*
The boy seemed nervous, and I had no idea as to why. What was there to be nervous about? He was the one who knocked on my door so he should have known what he was doing. He revealed his name to be Akaya Uchiha, which was a surprise. Another Uchiha? I mean, the clan was rather big, but what were the chances that I would be in the presence of another one.

I could see him looking around for a little bit, and then finally asking what I was waiting for. I felt nervous. Would it be normal to tell someone I was waiting for my clothes to dry? But if that were the case then why couldn't I just go out with these clothes? Would normal people not understand the necessity to wear my nun garbs? I just openly admitted:

"Oh sorry, I spilled something on my usual attire, and since they're the only clothes I wear I won't leave my room until after they're clean."

Okay, now I sounded like some freak. No one wears the same clothes constantly like they do in an anime, and saying that I only wear them made me sound weird. But I'm not sure if explaining my religious ties would mend the situation any better. I took a deep breath and thought some things over.

His name was Akaya Uchiha, from the same clan as Thalia Uchiha. While the clan was big, there may have been a connection between the two. What if Thalia sent this kid over to recruit me to her twisted religion? It'd sound like some manipulation of what she would do. I quickly asked:

"So what are you doing here? I know the clan is big, but would you happen to know someone named Thalia Uchiha?"
​


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 24, 2014)

The Pope's Sermon













_The night he was born the stars themselves bled, covering the moon in a red radiance with their crimson glow. A truly awful blight, this child was borne from an overwhelming evil, however this singularity of wickedness was not given a choice in his nature. The Lord had preordained it. The child's destiny had been written in the stars by The One Above All, he was to play a part in the necessary calamity that would uplift humanity from this putrid rock, to help bring about a new heaven, The Outer Heaven. This child would come to have many names, but none would carry the same weight as the one given to him by All Father, he was The Boy Born Under An Evil Star. But why would a God use such a dark force to uplift humanity? 

In this world there is a necessary paradigm that is absolutely and entirely fundamental, that of light and darkness. One cannot surpass the other. My children you must understand, before Kaguya and the Rikudou, this world started in darkness. There was nothingness in this world, a tarp of darkness covering everything. Then the light came and began to do battle with the dark, little by little light filled up the sky. But the real question is why does a cosmic entity such as our Lord care about abstracts such as light and darkness? The truth? 

He does not care?.yet. We will all stand in judgment during the dialogues to come, but there are those who he has deemed worthy to sit in his prescience. These individuals are apostles, acolytes, disciples; some are even his champions, and most importantly his prophet. They are all candidates to receive his blessings but he does not love them equally. The Boy Born Under An Evil Star was the champion whom he loved the most, the one deemed worthy enough to protect the prophet.

The champion, this cursed boy, lived a cancerous life inflicting pain and death unjustly upon others for his own amusement. He was a truly savage malcontent who was allowed to do as he pleased because though wicked he was still a favored child made by The Lord. There were those jealous of this boy, others who felt they would be better champions for the prophet. Convinced that the boy was unfit they sought to take his blessings for themselves. These envious elements sought to gain the favor of the Lord?s prophet. 

Fate dictated that the Prophet and her champion would find each other; their meeting was an inevitability of the universe. Knowing this the other potential champions waited and upon their meeting attempted to expose the vulnerabilities and deficiencies of the boy. By exposing his violent nature they hoped to alienate the Prophet, however the plan had unforeseen consequences as The Boy Born Under An Evil Star and the Lord?s Prophet fell in love. 

They were very young but that did not diminish the bond they shared. They were kindred spirits, as she was not pushed away by the darkness corrupting Evil Star?s heart, on the contrary she herself possessed a glacial darkness as well.  Their deep devotion to each other was the kind of fierce and powerful love that shakes and shifts the tectonic plates of the heart and soul, a truly powerful and unexplainable thing that would ultimately changed them both. 

A dim light had started to form in Evil Star?s dark heart. The boy would do anything for his love and would defend it all costs. His darkness had been perverted by the intensity of love's brilliance and thus he had become vulnerable... Those who sought the right to be Champion made their move. They would seek to take his place and use the prophet as a vessel for the All Father. The boy did not have the necessary power to stop their plans. The timely interference of  a heretic, who will henceforth be known as The Witness, bestowed a new power upon Evil Star. He was given the ability of a ?Sight Beyond Sight?. With his new vision he had found a means that would protect his beloved and stop her ascension. Traveling to the center of the world the boy climbed a mountain with no name. When he reached it?s peak he slit his own throat and jumped.

This act may have seemed needless, but his reckless disregard granted him a new strength that very few have ever known. The Boy Born Under An Evil Star was able to open a gate to a world in between. He entered the realm of God. His intrusion was met with wrath; he was immediately cast out and imprisoned for he had forsaken the creator. His crime was not that he loved the girl more than his father no that was natural of all sons; it was selfishly trying to stop his father from seeing his other children. Locked away and unable to get back to his world the boy created a remnant. This remnant was his Dying Will, an engine of pure destruction bent on ensuring the protection of his love in the mortal realm. _

?Do you know how this story ends my children? That evil boy failed and was damned to rot in the in-between. The Lord is all around us my children and we must do everything to ensure his work is done. For if we act righteously and piously he shall hold us to his bosom and embrace us as he ushers us into his kingdom, into Outer Heaven?. ?


Amen
​


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 24, 2014)

_A meeting with...God? nah II​_

It was weird to hear that she wouldn?t leave her place without her clothes as in, without her nun clothes? guess wearing that is better than what she has on right now though. Moments later she asked me something, something that made me frown...Uchiha Thalia...as in _that_ Uchiha Thalia? How does this gal even know her? that girl, who i was told to never follow if I ever met her around the village. I have always been wondering why Ryoga-sama  told me that she was a traitor, if she was still in the village there was no way she could be a traitor, right? His exact words were "That traitor Jashinist", what was a Jashinist to begin with?

Takao-san doesn?t talk about her either although it seems he knows her in person, the only thing i remember him saying was that she was like me in a way but i don?t seem to understand why since i highly doubt she is a jinchuuriki.

Looking at her a bit annoyed I decided to answer and also ask something else"No, not in person at least. How do you know her?" is what comes out of my mind as the doubt takes over my head I heard from the princess? dad that Uchiha Thalia wouldn?t bring me anything but bad luck yet he never explained me why. Usually we have this thing called "The clan above everything else", I myself have been following these rules until now and that is why the question was still inside of me...Why wasn?t that person following the rules set? I clenched my fists at the thought, I was tied to the Uchiha clan because of that, it?s not far that the rest of Uchiha aren?t! 

"She isn?t very liked by the clan...me neither though"is what i respond, obviously the last part in a whisper, there was no need for her to know my own things."By the way i heard you are a nun?"


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 24, 2014)

*Liquid Time*

_When you wish upon a star
Makes no difference who you are
Anything your heart desires
Will come to you
If your heart is in your dreams
No request is too extreme
When you wish upon a star
As dreamers do
Fate is kind
She brings to those who love
A sweet fullfillment of their secret drowns
Like a boat out of the blue
Fate steps in and see's you through
_
*Zell Kazama
The White Hot Room 
*
My name is Zellous Kazama, I?m 16 and a man with a mullet just shot me. If there really is an afterlife it's going to suck when I say a guy with a mullet offed me. I'm so...I can't even believe this shit. He shot me... point blank...it was pointed at my head, so I'm dead right? That's the only possible outcome. I didn?t get to do any of things in life you?re suppose to, hell I?m dying a virgin. I wasted my life being a spectator rather than a participant. I don?t know, maybe I would have done it differently; I would have been more honest with the people around me and most importantly myself.

There?s one curious thing though?I know I said curious but I?m sure of it?I feel warm all over. This is what warmth is supposed to feel like. That?s not a problem, but if I?m dead why can I still feel though?

Opening his eyes the boy looked around and only saw white...his body felt warm but it also seemed weightless. He felt like he was drifting further and further down this blanched rabbit hole. Zell couldn't make heads or tails of his situation at this point, he pinched his cheek, hard, and felt the sensation of pain. This situation was completely unexplainable, maybe he was in a coma and this was his mind playing tricks on him? The reason he could feel was because there were things happening on the outside, or maybe this entire thing was a dream? If it was a dream then he would have extra fingers, right? 

Looking at his arms he could see them as he waved them about just to make sure they were really there before inspecting his fingers. There were five on each hand... This was heaven then? That's why it was so white, because heaven was suppose to have a pearly color scheme and have angels. As he wrestled with his thoughts his feet finally touched  the ground. The ground didn't really feel like the ground though, he somewhat expected to fall through because as far as he could tell nothing really changed from when he was floating. This place, wherever it was had to be the most perplexing place ever imagined. In a weird way everything was everything here, up and down were the same, he felt like he was falling and flying at the same time. East and west were indiscernible because everything was the same in this place. A place like this was so impossible in its existence yet he was here, his body could feel, his heart was beating, and thoughts still filtrated through his brain. The whole world around him had gone blank; the light had not gone out there was only an alabaster emptiness, a true tabula rasa. Zell did not know where he was but this is a place few had ventured before, this was the inner world that connected an eclectic group of evil and purity, this was the White Hot Room...​​


----------



## Olivia (Apr 25, 2014)

*Kirisaki Shinkō
A New Visitor III
*
When he referenced Thalia, he said that he had never directly met the women, nor had he known much about her. But what he did know was that she wasn't liked much by the clan itself. It made sense to me, she was a Jashinist, which was probably looked down upon from the clan, so it only made sense that they didn't like her activities.

But he asked me how I knew her. It was sort of a weird story, but I guess the first place to start off would be to describe the moonwalking sequence? Well, that place had been as good as any. I took a deep breath and explained.

"Well...One night I was out for a midnight stroll, and I came upon her, or rather, she came upon me. She was heading away from the Hokage's mansion, as if she were finishing a mission. Then I gained her approval or something like that, and after I refused her offer to join that twisted religion, she beat me up and placed me under a genjutsu...Ever since she's been trying to persuade me to join, but I kept refusing. That's why I-"

I cut my sentence off short. I didn't want to out right say that I was suspicious in thinking that Thalia had sent a member of her own clan after me. But that theory held no weight anymore. If this boys' words were to be trusted, he said he never met Thalia, and the clan looked down on her, so there's no way that theory could be true.

"Never mind."

I said, not finishing the last portion of my sentence. It was then when the Uchiha asked another strange question, he had heard I was a nun? No one talks about me as no one knows me personally, so I knew there was something afoot here. This boy somehow had information about me, and I wondered how. Not only that, but he also avoided my quesiton from earlier, why had he been here. I didn't notice at first, but I thought it was worth pointing out.

"...Yes, I am a nun. Where did you hear that from? Also if you don't mind me repeating, why are you here?"
​


----------



## LunarCoast (Apr 25, 2014)

luffy no haki said:


> *Shinkurou Kengo*
> 
> _What a sword is meant for IX_​
> "Hmm?"I turned to look at Akarusa when he asked that to me. Someone following em? nah, I?m  agood guy who wouldn?t let himself to make enemies out of nowhere, personally i don?t think anyone would try to do me anything, why? cause I am a lovable guy."I don?t think so, man. what about ya? truth is those things weren?t supposed to live here."I asked, jjust a she said, they cmae right for us...Waaah! Don?t tell me someone is already up there touching mah treasure!
> ...



Akarusa turns his head back to his comrade making the counter question, hell no. Who the hell would be after him he hadn't been around long enough to get that sort of attention. Wait nevermind the fucking ANBU, bastards. "Not really Shin, I would go as far to say it was a random event then as if we was playin' one of those video games or something, you know?"

He with a eager smile he attempts to the best of his ability to chase after Shin but then halts as he comes to realise his comrade was no where in sight. Had he taken a wrong turn without knowing it? April didn't quite seem too comfortable in the very enclosed space, not having anywhere to perch if her master got into trouble.

"Shit."They got seperated and worst still had almost no clue where he was any more. Thank god for the compass, no wait? The pin swirls wildly in all directions, north, south, east, west it was just spasming out all over the place the useless piece of junk was it broken? Becoming far more cautious he moves deeper inside the appernt network of tunnels in the mountain, wondering how in the world did the people who made this tunnel see with pratically no light.

After five minutes of aimlessly walking through the tunnels he felt April bite on his earlobe, turning his head to her in pain he then notices something in the corner of his eye. A feint bluish light shining upon the side of the wall appearing to orginate from his waist, taking a glance he noticed the scabbard hanging behind his sash was generating this light and promptly drew Amagumo noticing the blade had appeared to start shimmering despite the lack of rainfall.

"What the hell?"He asks himself very confused this wasn't normal, it had never done this before and while the light it provided was welcomed he felt uneasy not knowing why his own weapon was reacting in such a fashion. Taking one step further the brightness increased prompting Hatori to look ahead of himself, "Whatever is causing it seems to be in this direction? Odd."

April *hooted* in agreement which then echoed through the mines, causing Hatori to put his hand over her beak. "April keep your hoots down, will ya? No idea what might be down here." The owl bites his fingure drawing blood, pulling his hand away and shaking with and sigh. He began to continue his search for either the source of this preculiar event or his comrade Shin.


----------



## Kei (Apr 25, 2014)

_[The Young Viper; Zyana]
[The Gunsmith; Part Six]​_
Zyana heart squeezed and for a minute she caught her own breath. It hurts. The thought of Kiritsugu doing that hurt her. The pain choked her, her neck and her heart was in great pain, but Zyana smiled. Even though it hurts so much, she smiled, as her heart felt like someone was applying pressure and her stomach felt like someone kicked it in. This pain was caused by the thought of him caring for her. That somewhere along the line of them working together, he saw her as more than a burden, and actually cared for her.

?Zyana? Are you okay?? Katy asked reaching out to the girl who had unconsciously grasped her chest. 

Zyana shook her head, ?No?.I?m happy??

Her voice came out in a little whimper as she allowed herself to be happy.  Somewhere in her heart the little girl in her was jumping for joy. Even if Zyana wanted to destroy all emotions inside of her, the ones directed at Emiya wouldn?t be silenced so easily. They yelled and screamed at her to be heard. Her heart would soar to new heights just to see him look at her in a pleasing way. 

?He is looking at me?? Zyana wanted to make sure that this was true, ?He cares for me??

??? Katy didn?t answer but she watched as the girl face was literally riddled with pain, as if she was on the brink of crying at a pin drop. Was this her version of happiness? This painful thing that Katy was witnessing, as if someone was taking a knife and repeatedly stabbing the girl, ??Yeah??

A weak smile appeared on Zyana face, ?Thank goodness?Thank goodness??

She wanted to feel happy for a minute. She wanted to drown in this small thought of happiness and indulge in the thought of Kiritsugu caring for her.  Maybe not as a father, teacher, or any normal type of relationship, but something was there and it was directed at her.  Even if it wasn?t true, she wanted to think for a moment that it was. That he was being harsh on her because somewhere he really cared for her. The training, the bruises, the broken bones, the fractured ribs, and damaged organs?.

All seemed to be worth it?For that one tiny millisecond that pain became warmer than any type of hug Zyana could receive. 

?I thought?? Zyana voice was cracking, the strong and stern voice slipped and underneath it sounded like a young girl to Katy, ?I thought I was nothing but a burden.  From the moment I got here till now, I thought I was nothing but a burden.?

?Zyana?.You?ve been with him for so long?Why would you think that?? Katy asked as the girl began looking down, to any onlooker to this scene it seemed that Zyana was really in pain, but Katy understood that the girl didn?t receive any type of real praise from the hired hand that took her in. 

Emiya Kiritsugu a man who was devoid from any emotions was paired with a child that thrived on them. It was truthfully a horrible pair, but it was like they needed each other. Or Zyana really needed him?

?I don?t know?I don?t know why I thought that way but it was there?It was always there.?

Zyana wanted to hear more from Emiya. She wanted to hear him say congratulations, I?m proud, good job, and she wanted to hear words from him that she hasn?t heard in the months she moved here.

Katy leaned back in her chair, ?To get the gun that you want?I would need to make specialized bullets for you.? 

Zyana looked up at the woman, ?What??

??I would need to make specialized bullets out of your rib cage. And you would need to be awake during the process to direct chakra flow. It?s a really painful process, many people black out, but when my mother did Emiya?s he screamed?He screamed a fucking lot.? Katy looked at the ceiling, ?I remember hearing him scream?I was a little girl back then, I remember thinking how could my mom do this to another kid, but he didn?t black out.?

?He was awake through the entire process, there was no one there to hold his hand, the only person he had was my mom, and she was the one doing the damn surgery.?

Katy sat up and sighed a bit?

?No matter what pain Emiya put you through, I doubt it would measure up to the pain he felt when we made that gun for him?? 

?I doubt he would want you to put you through that pain at all?I think that is the main reason he said no.?


----------



## Chaos Theory (Apr 25, 2014)

*Zansatsu|Genin|Fuzengakure*

*[Brothel, Fuzengakure]​*​
[Protect the Hostage IV]​
The boy, called Ryu by the Chunin, assured Satoshi that he would indeed carry his own weight tough the white haired boy doubted it. People of the privileged upbringing normally thought to highly of their own powers. His eyes cut from the book he'd picked up before he sat down. Sometimes he could be wrong though. Edie Nakano drove that home back in Konagakure. So in a uncharacteristic move he decides to give this, Ryu the benefit of the doubt. Alisa pulled her gaze from her book just as Ryu started to speak again. Seemed that he wanted to talk strategy now. Well, that was a more promising sign than when he decidedly turned Satoshi down on learning the layout of this building. 

_Which consisted of three floors. The basement of which they were in now that held three small rooms, storage from when this establishment was more on the up and up. The small broom closet that Chishio slept in now was the last room. There was only a single set of stairs that lead down here and they twisted once going from east to west and then down into the dankness that they sat in now. The Second floor was the most active. It held the women's walkway and bar. On the walkway the women strutted their stuff and did stripteases for prospect clients. The bar was full on stocked with the best spirits that Ryo could buy. In addition to these features were three bathrooms. Male and Female for the patrons and a staff restroom. Lastly was the alcohol storage room. When this place went Carnival of Carnal Delights their stockpile quickly outgrew what storage space that was down in the basement and it was moved to where the ladies dressing room was initially was. 

The Second floor was the third and final level. It used to consist of fifteen rooms for the patrons to enjoy the fruits of their money. But three rooms had their walls knocked down and doors sealed so that the ladies of the night could dress for their performances a set of stalls were put in place for the ladies as well. A second set of stairs was built into the new dressing room that lead straight to the staging area behind walkway.  There a second smaller dressing area is set up for the overflow of women that can't get into the upper dressing room. 

The last bit of valuable information was that there was a secret exit or two on each floor. On the first it is behind the bar. A small passage leads to a crawlspace that will take people to the west side of the building. On the Second Floor the first exit is in the Konoha Suit. Behind the spinning heart shaped bed. The second is in the dressing area for the women. Each produce a roll down ladder when the doors are open. Lastly in the basement the hidden exit is in the closet that was now a make shift cot. It lead to the neighboring strip bar. Three Boobs and a Toe._

Satoshi listened to Ryu as he spoke.  "Tying her is not necessary she has initiated a", "No, please don't bother Zansatsu. This ... person has no cause to trust me and has no contract with me. So, in an act to show that I am compliant with being here I shall agree to being bound to a chair. So please..." she states pulling herself from the bed after putting the book down she was reading. Satoshi didn't like it. But he complied with Alisa's wants. Standing he allowed her to take his seat as he pulled the top cover from the bed she sat on. He had no rope so he quickly tears the sheet into several strips.  "Arms behind the backrest" is ordered in which the woman complied. Satoshi sets each of her fists in the opposite elbow joint and ties her at each wrist and in the middle of the crossed forearms. He then passed a length under her breasts and tied her torso to the chair as well. Finally he moves to her legs and ties her thighs, knees, calves and ankles to the forward chair legs. 

There that should be enough to sate Ryu's concerns. They were tight enough to keep her in place, but not tight enough to restrict blood flow. Moving a box over to her he sits the book she was reading down and opens it to where she had it turned down on the bed.  "Let me know when you need the page turned" is offered as he sat on the bed. He didn't know why he wanted her to live. He just did. Maybe, just maybe he saw her as a way to feel more human and not the monster he'd became. Maybe he formed a bond with her. Or perhaps he fell for her in the time they spent together so far as prisoner and captor. He didn't know, and knew he should agree with Ryu's logic on what they should do. But he didn't and that confounded him. He had to think of a more logical reason for why he felt she should live, then it hit him.

 "If it comes to killing her or having her taken we likely wouldn't have the chance to kill her in that scenario. So in any light we fail. If we loose her or kill her. We fail. There will be plenty of blood to come. No need to add to it" he states flipping the page she was reading with a wave of his fingers as she nodded. 

 "As for your first inclination. I agree Ryu. We need to know what each other is capable of. I am a Puppeteer from Sunagakure. I specialize in poison, counterstrategy and indirect battle shut down." is stated his cold eye turning to Ryu.  "What are your talents?"~


----------



## Sumon (Apr 25, 2014)

*Shinomori Aoshi, Land of Rivers*
_Arc: The Hunt
Part 18: Fighting vertically_

Aoshi’s light strike connected with Riokou’s chest and sent her flying out of the window. Was the young man stronger like he should be, it would have been the end of the fight right there. But physical strength wasn’t the best suit of his; doubtfully he put any really damage on her. 

Since the momentum was on his side, Aoshi didn’t plan on stopping even for a second until the enemy would be harmless. Having successfully drawn the katana out of its sheath with the strike on Riokou, the young man decided to follow his opponent and transfer the fight into the dark streets of Takumi village while holding the sheath in left hand and the blade in right. 

He leaped inside the glassless wooden frame of the window in squatted position so his body would fit, and looked down to see the opponent making sudden body movements in mid-air below, regaining balance that way. 

Aoshi, while gently holding the top of the window’s frame with the tip of his left hand fingers – the same hand that loosely held katana’s sheath – pushed his feet against the bottom of the frame, jumping up slightly outside the hotel that way. His body turned 270 degrees and he landed on the hotel’s vertical smooth wall above the window’s frame, thanks to chakra on his feet. Upon landing, though, his feet lightly slid along the wall in upward direction, so the young man drove his sharp katana into the wall with right hand, stopping his body movement and creating a crack in concrete wall of the hotel. With the other hand, while Riokou was preparing to go offensive on him, Aoshi threw the wooden sheath in inward arm motion at his opponent with great accuracy, hoping to throw her off balance or at least delay any following movements of hers. Great force used by him coupled with gravity and small distance between them, the sheath should reach Riokou quite quickly

Not wasting any time after the throw, the young man clapped his hands together that were free of any objects, and focused chakra into Riokou, trying to prevent her from moving as her body was bound with Aoshi’s chakra. 

*“Kanashibari no Jutsu!”*

It was temporary body paralysis technique which intensity greatly depended on the user’s level of skill. Would the technique fail, he’d probably be in deep trouble as little chakra he had left was just used. ​


----------



## LunarCoast (Apr 25, 2014)

*Bureiku | Personal Arc I | A Treasure Hunt*

Bureiku kept to the outskirts of Suna, avoiding the main city centre and all those crowds of people. It simply drew attention to himself, and not quite something he wanted right now. Granted the outer city had it's own problems, to begin with the sand it got everywhere, even in places he didn't quite know that exsisted which in the earlier models caused significant health problems as the machinery would get clogged up or begin to overheat such problems however, were behind him.

He heard that this part of the city had for the past century or so experianced freakish weather, which had started with a torando some hunderd years ago. It provided both a means to test his devices aginste sevre weather and a curiousity which was never satisified, he admited that sandstorms were frequent after all they did live in the desert but these were diffirent. They arrived even on days when their was not even the slightest force of wind from the vast ocean of red and yellow that surrounded them, after sometime studying he figured that prehaps someone was causing it but due to the length of time this was going on he finally had concluded prehaps a ancient device such as some sort of weather machine exsisted somewhere in the local area.

Hence he was here today, to not only 'test' the battlesuit but also attempt to discover the true cause. It felt, in some ways like a treasure hunt.


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 25, 2014)

_A meeting with...God? nah III​_

Akaya listened interested in what she was saying,  so basically  that woman was starting to recruit people for...her religion? However that still was strange, why would you go and try to recruit someone? Specially someone who seems to believe in something completely different. The Uchiha lad frowned a bit at the news as he thought Ryoga or at least Takao should get a word about this. Ignoring the fact that she cut herself during the explanation, a new question came over from kirisaki or more like the same question as before.

"Hmmm well, I was just..."he stoppe d for a moment to make a good excuse. Dude, you can?t go with all of these guys asking for a fight so he should find a way to get some information about her without starting a skirmish"Trying to feel good...yeah, i wanted someone who could give an objective opinion about some problems I have, so when i wa slooking for it someone told me about the church but the  nuns there kinda gave me the creeps so one of them told me I should be comfortable with someone my age and well here I am, they told me you would explain to me what your beliefs were all about too..."he said finally with the hope that the blonde would believe his excuse, knowing the way her mind works would be useful to gather information about her.

"One of them told me you were a genin too?"


----------



## Kei (Apr 25, 2014)

_[The Phoenix, The Mermaid, and The Rock Candy]
[Part Two]​_
?I?m sorry??

?Sorry won?t pay for the clothes damage??

??I?m sorry??

Kyo heard the girl repeated the same thing for a good hour or more. She continuously said sorry, but no matter how much she did he was still upset with her. Although not really. Thinking about it Kyo was pretty calm about everything. He didn?t want to bite off the girls head nor did he want to sue her family into the ground. Nothing like that crossed his mind as she looked up at him with those weird yellow eyes that seemly stood out because of how sharp they were.  Kyo looked down at her and her eyes instantly averted from him.

?Here you guys go.? Ba said as she handed them dry towels to dry themselves off, the old lady turned to him, ?Thank you very much for all your help.?

?It was no problem madam.? Kyo said as he dried off his hair, squeezing the ends to get all the water off, ?If you have any more problems please don?t hesitate to ask for help. Especially when it?s someone claiming to be from our clan.?

The old lady smiled and nodded, ?Yes of course, but thank you too Kei, for cleaning the sea up like that. I highly appreciate it!?

?Absolutely no problem at all Ba!? Kei said, Kyo watched as the girl clenched both of her fists, ?I love to help!?

?Well if you too need anything, please tell me, I owe you two a lot!? 

With that the old lady was off going back to tend to her shop. Kyo and Kei watched as the old lady left them together, Kyo looked down at the girl, and she made no effort to dry herself, but just had a stupid smile on her face.  Kei looked up and smiled an even bigger smile at him, for some reason it made him frown and turn away from her.

?I?m sorry?.? Kei began and Kyo released a loud groan

?Say you are sorry again and I?ll probably throw you back into the sea.? Kyo threatened, Kei smiled weakly as she looked down, she opened her mouth, ?I dare you to say sorry again?.I fucking dare you??

Kei pouted and inflated her cheeks, ?Whoa you are rude! I wasn?t going to say sorry!?

?Then what were you going to say??

??Thank you?Very much for helping out Ba.?

The young shrine maiden turned to Kyo and offered a slight bow out of respect. This girl was pretty annoying, not in a normal way, but the constant sorry and thank you. It was getting underneath his skin. This was something annoying about people like her, but other than that, Kyo could never pinpoint it.  Kyo sighed as he looked away from her. 

?It?s the duty given to anyone to the Fennikkusu clan to protect and serve Fuzenkagure.? Kyo said as he looked away from the girl, ?It wouldn?t have mattered if I did it or anyone else. It?s no big deal.?

Kei giggled a bit causing Kyo to sharply turn to her and glare, ?It doesn?t matter who did it, but it was you, so thank you very much?And I?m very sorry for the trash thing.?

??.I?m going to throw you into the damn sea.?


----------



## LunarCoast (Apr 25, 2014)

*Blacksmith Mission | Seperated*​Hatori moved onward with Amagumo acting as his guide, each step that he made in the 'right' direction oddly made him feel heavier as if his chakra condensed and made his entire body feel heavier and making his movements slower, but only slightly he could happily adjust and cope, soon Amagumo was now as bright as a torch providing the boy with a couple feet of vision.

Each time he would reach a fork or cross in the path he would take a step down each path and check on Amagumos reaction, and as expected it would either dim or grow slightly brighter. Using this as a guide he soon comes upon a opening in the tunnels, where he could see not only hear but visibly see rainfall and flashes of soundless lightning.

Accompanying this curiosity was the sound of heavy machinery in operation, and talking able to barely make out two voices over the sound of what he assumed to be a drill that had dug out all these tunnels. Quickly putting Amagumo into his scabbard he runs silently forward into the open room and ducks under the cover of a rocky out crop before taking a closure look to inspect exactly what was happening.


The room was indeed a enclosed environment but the roof was covered in dark rain clouds which would occasionally flicker with lightning. The lower floor was partially flooded seeming to be at ankle level. Central to this flooded room was a rigid boulder, but didn't quite look like anything he had seen before, it's entire form looked to have been melted and cooled very quickly having an almost wavy look to it bits of the boulder had some strange ore that shared a bluish black tinge similar to Amagumo's.

Equally while in this room he was fairly uncomfortable his chakra feeling as if being pushed down into the earth below him by the forces above. It was a struggle, but he cope just about although he wasn't quite sure how effective jutsus would be in this enviroment. He would experiment but doing so might draw unwanted attention.

_This must be the meteorite but why is it raining in here, there is no openings and..._ He turns his head to inspect the side walls of the room noticing there were hieroglyphs in some foreign language. Piled into one corner are countless broken drill pieces being about 10m in length and height. Suggesting someone had been trying to crack the large central boulder for some time now, and apparently not very successful in this.

He moves forward with the pattering of water making any form of stealth difficult, but as he takes his first step the water itself appeared solid despite what he originally thought. He was able to get close enough to the far side to see two cloaked shinobi, stood either side of a large drill.

Both having a very pale complexion which he immediately notices, one having long flowing brown hair and the other equipped with a peculiar cloak and large scroll resting upon the back of his waist. Hearing their voices he realises the long haired one is in fact female and appeared to be serving under the other, weather as a apprentice or subordinate he couldn't quite tell.

The cloak shared the same hieroglyphs that covered the room, but unlike those there was a serpent eating its own tail surrounded by glowing glyphs which hover and float around the serpent. White, Blue, and Red it appeared as if some were missing.

"I simply do not understand our purpose for being here; surely we have better things to do than stand watching a diamond drill attempt to crack the shell. Our lord's interest in this lump of rock is questionable. The fact this meteorite is sealed by jutsu..."

"The jutsu like any other will break eventually; it is a matter of waiting. Yes Yamata no Orochi, even your jutsus cannot hold us back forever..."He pauses for a brief moment then continues

"You would question him, of all people? Our lord is the beginning of the chaos that will purge the unclean. Speaking of which it seems one of our two guests has arrived, please deal with him."He requests turning his head to look up at Hatori. "Tch. He's a child."She comments turning around to follow her companion?s eyes up to the boy causing him freeze up when making eye contact with her.


----------



## Olivia (Apr 25, 2014)

*Kirisaki Shinkō
A New Visitor IV
*
I listened to what the Uchiha had to say, and honestly I found it a little interesting. He said he wanted me to listen to his problems, but also that I was basically the last person he could turn to. He went around asking the nun's at the church, but decided that he wanted someone his own age. However after the fact he now wants to know a little about my religion.

Interesting. Most people usually try to avoid that subject as, a follower of my god, dress in service to him. I'll obviously give a biased opinion about the church and the way how everything is formatted, let alone the fact that people expect me to preach for hours on end about it. But maybe he didn't care, maybe he just wanted to get the problems out of his mind.

"Well, how should I start? Well in our religion we worship Kibō, but it's a worship for knowledge. Unlike other religions where one wishes for prosperity, life, or even death, we want to know everything humanly possible, which I think, with more knowledge breeds less ignorance, which ignorance starts wars. Without ignorance there won't be any wars. But many people join for their own reasons, my search of knowledge is for the reason-"

I stopped myself again. Would he understand my quest? Would he think it's pointless and impossible to find? I know not everyone shared my nihilistic ideal of the world. In fact, most people would claim to live it to the fullest, but in my mind that just amounts to zero. Fullest? How can you live anything to the fullest when it becomes deflated in the end? There will be no fun when you die so why should you lose that fun in the first place? It makes the world very boring, but it's the way the world turns out. I decided just to play it off as something small, stating:

"Well my reason is to find the meaning of life, to put it simple."

I took a deep breath, that was hard to get out. Besides the priests and the nuns at the church, I hadn't told anyone of that goal, so he was a first. I honestly hoped he didn't think I as weird or anything, but there was no getting around it. He asked me after all.

I then listened to his next question, that I was a genin. Yeah I had been, and while it was a little strange that someone would include my shinobi rank when they introduced me, it could certaintly be possible. I ponded for a moment, before giving my answer.

"Yeah I am a genin. I personally don't think I'm too strong, but I usually do well on my missions. As for my combat, I use mainly sewing needles and the lightning element, to put it simple."

I didn't know why I was giving my abilities to him, it just seemed to be natural with the shinobi rank and all. I decided to turn the question on it's head, since this kid was an Uchiha and was asking me this, I was sure he was a shinobi as well. 

"So are you a shinobi too? What rank are you? Do you have any interesting abilities?"

I said rather happily. I was glad that I could have someone over and talk to. Granted he was a complete stranger, he seemed interesting enough and someone I could become friends with.

​


----------



## Cjones (Apr 25, 2014)

*LT/Hisashi/Masami*

*Mission: The Insane Medic and The Music Box*
_Sentimental Things _

Akira?s sword fell to the ground bouncing home off the earth with a metallic clatter. She feel to bended knee, one arm supporting her, finally falling to both knees with her hands placed firmly on the ground. She was in so much pain, it racked her entire being from the inside out. Even her cells seemed to be crying out in anguish. The crystal on the back of her hand continued to pulsate, the sealing markings rapidly spreading across every part of her body, it looked like she was being devour by them in her entirety. 

?ARRRRRGH!? She roared out, snapping her head back, eyes bulged. 

They began to overwhelm her eyes sockets, brown eyes soon hollowed out, a mixture of pitch black and red, even her body was beginning to take on the color of midnight.

?Just what is this?? Hisashi curious at what could cause such an affect to happen.

?This is most?disturbing.? Masami looked own quite nerved at what she was witnessing. Their sensei beside them, said not a word as she just continued to look on.

?That dog, that damn dog woman, she tricked me. She said it would make me stronger, grant me abilities that I could never possess, increase the power of my bloodline. You dog!? Her distorted voice cried out in great pain as she grew to be unrecognizable. Her body, midnight in color, began to burst and expand. She grew two times her height, various parts of her body were uneven growing to monstrous proportions. Akira now looked like something straight out of the nightmares of children. And finally, when she revealed her face, bright red stripes ran under her eyes, down her face, as if she was crying tears of blood. 

?Keep back.? Azumo warned. 

?Hrrrrrrngh.? She shriek. As the three shinobi looked on, it was obvious, that whatever happened to her, she was no longer human. Her eyes quickly fell down onto the group, and bolted off the ground, there such speed behind her with not chakra that she even uprooted the earth behind her, almost catching the Hyuga off guard who braced herself for impact, but before Akira could even reach her, her body was obliterated by unknown assailants, shaped like missiles, who pierced the poor soul from two different sides, destroying her. The pieces of her body hit the ground with a dull thump and slowly she began to dissolve. 

The mysterious assailant landed a few feet away from their, Akira?s severed arm in her hand. 

?I?ll be needing this back?? She whispered to herself as the crystal feel into her open palm from the dissolving flesh. 

?Wait, this chakra?aren?t you.? Azumo called out to her. 

?No, nobody you know.? She responded. ?Got to go.? 

_?That voice.?_ Hisashi thought but before they could react the area filled with smoke courtesy of a smoke bomb, a special kind of bomb that even the Byakugan had trouble seeing through. Once the smoke cleared the woman was gone, no trace of her. 

?I believe we have stumbled onto something?we weren?t meant to see.?

_Elsewhere_
Atop a rocky stalagmite, above the fog, where the moon could be observed in its entirety almost like a front row seat. Silver hair bathed in the moon light as this person, a woman by shape and size, peered into the giant globe that looked down upon them. It was almost nostalgic to say the least, it reminded her of a fond memory that she held close to her as a smile crept across her face. 

?You?re smiling?? A voice broke the silence, two figures landing right beside her. ?Been a while since I?ve seen you do that boss, eh?? 

?There isn?t much to smile about lately Eiji, but I was reminded of something.? A gentle soft spoken voice came from the apparent woman in charge. ?Besides, did you get it? The music box?? 

?Yup.? The young Inuzuka raised the hood off the cloaks of her and Alucard as she tossed the music box over to her boss. Brandishing the same silver key, inserting into the keyhole, it clicked and the box slowly opened revealing the exact same haunting melody as before. Inside the box were numerous files and documents.

?It looks a bit damaged. What happened?? She questioned.

?A long story, but apparently *he* hired shinobi from Konoha to come steal the music box and they got caught up in the bandits we hired to steal it back. To make matters worse Hisashi was there.? Eiji explained and the woman beside her snapped her head up at the name.

?Hisashi? What was he doing there? Is he alright?? Concerned evident in her voice. 

?He?s fine and to make matters easy, he didn?t say your name. In fact that man told them that you were an ?Insane Medic? that had stolen something from important to him.? Eiji explained with a love. The woman before her chuckled at the name too, but was more relieved that the boy Hisashi was alright. She sat the music box on the ground, placing all the files and documents she had beside it and pulled a string deep inside the box. It opened a secret compartment at the bottom, from which she pulled out a photograph. 

?He?s right you know.? The woman spoke. 

?About what?? Eiji asked.

?If you hadn?t convinced me to go and seek outside help to get this back, that group from Konoha would have found me. All my work would have been discovered and everything I?ve done would have been for nothing. All so that I could discovered something, to others, would be of no value at all, just a sentimental trinket. In that case?? She explained as she looked at the photo in her hand. Four people were in it, an older man with black hair, two woman one with gentle smile and the other completely stone faced but both with silver hair. A young girl similar in appearance to the woman with the gentle smile and in this young girls hands, were a young boy with huge grin, his front teeth missing. She ran her finger across the photo before turning back to Eiji.

?I might as well be insane.? 

*Mission End*
​


----------



## Laix (Apr 25, 2014)

_Edie Nakano_
SIDE STORY (LIQUID TIME)
_Guardian Angel_​ _strength;_
FIRE COUNTY EXPRESS TRAIN

Ryoko was put off by Ren's planning for the mission to say the least. It was a strange experience for her, one she had never had. All her life, being a prodigy, a star, a princess, the 'smart one', she'd always made the plans and strategies in missions and battles. So for someone to craft an elaborate scheme to complete the rescue mission, not even considering her valued opinion or the not-so-valued opinion of Edie rubbed her the wrong way.

"I appreciate your strategy and think you've covered a few grounds but..." The sweet-natured Hyūga tried her hardest to retain the good-girl persona but it was a struggle. "... You don't know the abilities of your teammates nor are you the leader of this mission. Remember, _I_ will always have the last say in what this team does."

She glanced over at her ditzy blonde rival who was still dazed in her own world before turning back to Ren with a light sigh. Her hands slipped the communication device into her pouch for use later before addressing the Houki Clan heir.

"Edie's dumb," She began with a blunt statement. Rude it was but she didn't care; care was something that was never given when it came to the aggravating, spoiled Nakano. "She's also not too competent in a fight but she has an ability that I don't think anyone else in the world possesses..."

You may think Ryoko is talking about that certain 'curse' but her mind had other thoughts.

"The girl has been through a lot. Yes, she's a complete bitch and I honestly hate her, but her father is even more of a bitch than her and he is all she's got bar her maid, who has now been kidnapped. I've never seen Edie Nakano be so determined to do something so selfless, even if she probably sees it as just 'keeping hold of her assets'. That blonde... That stupid blonde... she's strong."

"Talking about me?"

Scaring the life out of Ryoko, Edie appeared standing over their table with her hands on her hips and her eyes narrowed in judgement. 

"We was just discussing the strategy for our mission, which you should be involved in but..."

"But what?"

Edie was snappy, not even giving Ryoko a chance to finish her sentences.

"But you're over there staring out a window not contributing at all!"

Rolling her eyes, she dismissed the two with a flick of her hand and walked down the train carriage. Those two were just beyond irritating. There was the Houki who thought he was such hot shit and then the Hyūga who thought she was even hotter shit. Actually, now she thought about it, they were a perfect match. Edie was tempted to cut her brick wall down and ask the two when the wedding date was set.

So she could sabotage it, of course.

_"Good afternoon passengers, we will be arriving shortly at Fuzengakure Train Station in five minutes. Please prepare your documentation for customs officials. Thank you!"
_​
_Shit. _Customs. She'd completely forgot about that. Ryoko had no doubt that Edie could make her way through being a pretty blonde and the daughter of a man with various business interests in Fuzengakure. However, it could be troublesome for Ryoko and Ren, even with the correct documentation. She could only hope the mission visa was enough. 

"_Ren!_" She whispered, tapping the table to get his attention. "Are you going to be alright going through the border?"​


----------



## Bringer (Apr 25, 2014)

*Ryu Reikon*

That was unexpected, the maid complied to being tied up. Wait, so she wanted to be here? This whole time Ryu thought he was keeping her from being rescued. So if Alisa wanted to stay, would that mean they were the good guys? Regardless, morals such as good and bad don't matter to the emotionless prince. Morals and feelings are trumped by desire and logic. 

Placing his arms around his neck the prince began to relax on the chair he was sitting. He listened as Zansatsu explained to him that if Alisa were to be captured, they wouldn't even have the chance to kill her. A fair point, but let's say there was a opportunity to stop the pursuers from taking the maid that endangered her life. 

After all, if Alisa wanted to stay, they'd have to take her by force and carry her. While they're running off every move from then on has a risk of hitting the maid.

Ryu stopped evaluating this scenario. After all hypothetical situation we're extremely conditional. Meeting the puppeteers cold gaze with his own unfeeling demeanor the two began to exchange information. So it would appear their fighting styles were drastically different. "Only a fool would give away his abilities to somebody he's not on good terms with."  The prince stated, referring to the fact that the two didn't get along well, due to the fact that both held Alisa to different standards. One wouldn't hesitate to take her life, while the other would protect her no matter what the cost.

"However." He continued. "Only a bigger fool wouldn't cooperate on a mission." And so Ryu began to explain his abilities. "I possess a rare bloodline trait that allows me to alter my physiology to that of a dragon's. As of right now I can only morph certain parts of my body, and grow certain parts. These abilities are stacked on top of my taijutsu skill."  The dragon prince began to muse on how their abilities would compliment each other. "Now explain to me how being a puppeteer will aid us in combat." After all, Ryu came from a clan secluded from the world for a while. He wasn't familiar with some methods of combat.


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 25, 2014)

_A meeting with...God? nah IV​_

I closed my eyes while listening to her explanation about the Kibo church, they worship knowledge. Now that was strange, c?mmon that they pretty much seem to be a sect of nerds in my eyes but can I say, if this girl knew how I use to act she may think I?m an animal disguised as a human. Come to think of it, knowledge is power too although they seem to use it for something else. And yes, what she said is completely right, wars come out of ignorance but knwoledge can b dangerous too, if someone knows more than the rest it means that person has more power than the rest in a way and it can cause something just as bad as wars.

"I see...that?s a good way of thinking and full of truth, I know it first hand" I said while looking at her, there is also the reason why she joined the church, she said that she wanted to fin a meaning to life. Life has a meaning? That?s something i don?t know, i mydself have goals in life some of them dark, some of them white but in the end there?s no eaning in my life, since my destiny is tied  by chains stronger than what a normal person would ever imagine"The meaning in life huh? I wonder about that, is there any meaning to it? There?s aperson who once told me that life had no meaning, and that you, yourself was the one to give it one."I answered to that."I don?t know what meaning in life is either and in my own way I am looking for it, yeah I have goals but what after I achieve them? is there anything after them? Why would I even achieve something?" I pull out all of those question as the memories assault me again and again, all the rage accumulated through these years, all de disappointments and all of my sins.

I looked at her then, she told me openly what her fighting style and abilities were, she a fool or something? What kinda shinobi tells you those talking like she is with a trust worthy person? Anyway this still helps me, I have an idea of what I could do in case having to team up with her for something; then the questions about me arised what rank i was? Well, i have no fucking idea. I?m agenin, that?s the official status I have among the village but I am also an ANBU. Still all of this is nothing but a facade, a facade to hide something that probably every single village has thought about: having the perfect weapon. 

If shinobi are like guns, then we jinchuuriki are like canons. You bring them to your house, clena it, polish them and are aware of the maintanance, why? because you want it to fire with the power at max, because you know it is capable to bring down the walls that protect your enemies. "I?m a genin too, and about my abilities, let?s just say that the uchiha clan as important as it is, has always been a cursed clan and among them all I?m the one whose curse is the greatest right now... a curse that even they despise"


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Apr 25, 2014)

*Ren Houki*
LIQUID TIME, B-RANK MISSION

__________​
Ren raised an eyebrow slightly at Ryoko's response. _"Oh? So the Hyūga does have a personality?"_ A single glance at her face told him that Ryoko wasn't quite comfortable with him making the plans; she tried to be polite about it, but she clearly wasn't used to having her authority slapped away like that. Though, his own eyes narrowed at the mention of the 'special ability' Edie possessed. What ability could that girl possibly have? The power of excessive whining?

_"Besides, what do you even mean by covering a few grounds? I haven't seen you do anything."_ He thought to himself, somewhat miffed that his strategy was just dismissed like that. 

Then the girl actually _turned up_, and the Houki looked up from his seat, wondering if she'd finally decided to join the mission briefing. As it turned out, she didn't, and promptly left the booth. The Houki gave a sigh. It was his own fault for expecting anything more.

_"Good afternoon passengers, we will be arriving shortly at Fuzengakure Train Station in five minutes. Please prepare your documentation for customs officials. Thank you!"
_​
"Ren!" She whispered, tapping the table to get his attention. "Are you going to be alright going through the border?"

He gave a frown in response, not used to being addressed in that way; without honorifics, and with taps on the table as if he hadn't been paying attention the whole time. Nevertheless, he reached into his pouch, producing his mission papers. 

"Duh. We're here on official business, so they don't even have any legal right to stop us going through, anyway." He stated casually, putting the mission plans away.


----------



## Olivia (Apr 25, 2014)

*Kirisaki Shinkō
A New Visitor V
*
The Uchiha first challenged my goal, the meaning of life. However all he provided was everything I could assume. He had a goal, and he wanted to accomplish it, but even he didn't know what would happen afterwords. Those thoughts lay perfectly in line with mine. What was the point in achieving goals, what was the point in doing anything, the point in even living? If everything in this world will die off in the end, then what's the point?

I always had a struggle with this. There was always a glimmer of hope in my heart, trying to rationalize the fact that the planet was formed, and we were given life for a purpose, but that purpose seemed to vague. There was simply no telling what the purpose of it all was now, so I shouldn't be so focused on that.

I listened as the Uchiha continued to speak. From history, I had read that Uchiha had always seen themselves with a curse, but this Uchiha seemed to be even rooted deeper in that. He claimed that, while he was a Uchiha and bore the same curse as them, he had one that bore even deeper than theirs, one that was far worse. 

I wanted to pursue the topic further, to get more information on the so called curse, but I felt it would be wrong of me. If he wasn't mentioning it then it was obvious he wasn't comfortable with sharing his information. I took a breath, I decided I should show him some hospitality at least.

"So we're both Genin, huh? I hope that means we can go on a mission together in the future. Oh yeah-"

I wasn't sure where I was going with the next portion of my sentence. I didn't want to be awkword but I felt I had answered any questions he could want to know about me. It seemed like he wanted to almost test me, to see if I could be a good teammate for a future mission or something. Regardless I turned on my heel and walked towards the fridge, asking:

"Since you're a genin, we might need to depend on each other in a future mission. Did you want to test me or something?"

I decided it was best to out right ask him. Since we were both shinobi it was alright to get to know our fellow shinobi, because it could lead to better team work, and I was simply curious to what his answer would be.
​


----------



## Cjones (Apr 25, 2014)

*Senju, Masami; Fujibayashi, Hisashi; Hyuga, Azumo Konoha Training Grounds*

*Training?* 
_Taijutsu_

So today, about a week I'd say, after our little mission with recovering the music box that ended up in failure. It just so happened to be my day off and I was relaxing with my feline companion, Top Cat, when all of a sudden Masami came darting up to me. 

**BOOM**

She began talking about how Azumo-sensei approached her, telling her how impressed she was with the both of us. But during the mission she saw some areas that needed to work, thus she wanted to train the both of us for a period of time.

_Cling_

So naturally, it being my day off and all, I kindly told my dear childhood friend that she was allowed to stay with me as long as she wanted and chill with me, but well, Azumo-sensei could go fudge herself for all I cared at the moment in time.

_Cling_

However my dear friend wouldn't take no for an answer, for some reason she was really pushing this training thing. I honestly had never seen Masami push for something so hard. She even began pulling out all the tricks of a "True Lady" commenting on how it was unfitting of a gentlemen to allow a woman to go off on her own and not accompanying or some jazz like that when she invited him to something. What?

_Cling_

Unfortunately I got suckered in and well, here we are.

“Quick, run like little girls!”

The collision of steel of opposing forces carried through the wind of the training ground forest. The group of Masami Senju and Hisashi Fujibayashi were all the people in this little incursion, at the moment in time they were undergoing a fierce training session with their squad leader, Azumo Hyuga. The pair of genin were huddled together, their bodies obscured behind a mighty tree. Their breathing was harsh and ragged, sweat poured down from their brow sliding down the surface of their face toward the bottom of the chin, and then unto the forest ground. The two had been partaking in this “Training Session” for the two and a half days, yes, two and a half days. Instead of a training session; however, it was more like a hunt to give Azumo some kind of cheap thrill. She had literally been stalking them, like a cheap low budget horror villain. It was more like hell than actual training and Hisashi had just about enough of it.

“Of all the available jonin in Konoha, we just had to get the bat shit insane, mentally unstable, bloodthirsty, sadist, masochist Hyuga with a perpetual boner.” He exasperated while his back skid down the trunk of the tree. 

“Wait…can women have boners? That doesn’t say right, maybe I should say she’s perpetually moi-“

“Hisashi!”

“!?”

Masami screamed my name as my ears were assaulted with an all too familiar deafening whistle which filled the air, in seconds our momentary shelter spilt and fell onto opposite sides. Barely anytime to react we burst into a sprint to take ourselves further into the woods. Azumo-sensei was in ear shot, we could hear the rustling of her feet on the ground, chasing after us very methodically, and it was a game to her. She kept close enough where we could hear her, but hid her presence amongst the vast brush making it very difficult to pin point her position. This was basically a way of telling us we can run, but we can’t hide. 

“Ugh, how did I even get caught up in this? I wasn’t even the one who asked her for training.” I groaned letting out a rather obnoxious grunt in the process.

“I-I’m very sorry Hisashi…this is my fault.” Masami apologized…a little too sincerely, now I felt bad.

“Keh, don’t worry about. I’ve been avoiding training for the longest anyway. It’s about time I got off my ass, even though I’m not a fan of getting it kicked.” I followed with an exaggerated sigh earning a giggle from my companion.  

“We can’t keep up this running for much longer, we need to-“

*“I agree watching my prey continuously run away…does nothing to fill my appetite!”*

“!?”/”!”

Azumo was instantly in front of the both of us with an incredible devilish grin across her face. It was obvious that this phase of the ‘training’ was over and now it was time to take her head on once again. Immediately I took the rear as Masami stood out in front, a katana given to her earlier drawn and poised to attack. There was an intense stare down between us before our sensei nudged her head mockingly, telling us to come at her. Masami and eye glanced at each other, communicating with our eyes before making the first move. 

_Hours Later_

_Clang_
_Clang_
_Clang_

I stayed covered in the nearby brush to mask my presence as Masami traded blows with our sensei before a swift roundhouse sent her tumbling off the side. When we had in direct combat with her for a couple of hours, and let’s just say things weren’t going too well and there didn’t seem to be anywhere to run. Immediately I began shadowing my falling comrade waiting to sprung out and snatch her up, lealing her when the opportunity presented itself. 

“What is this? Where’s that girl I saw just a few months back during our first mission? She was the definition of true beauty.“ 

_“Huh…what’s she talking about?”_ I pondered.

Masami struggled to bring herself to her feet, using the sword as a makeshift cane. Her breathing was far harsher than earlier, I needed to get to her soon. A sickening kick lifted the young Senju off her feet and propelled her through the air and into a tree. All the air left Masami’s body on impact as she began to slide down and onto the ground. 

“I don’t like excuses. Denying what you really feel? I can see it deep within your eyes, that same thirst. You can’t lie to me; we both hold a similar passion. You may despise it, envy it, hate it, loath it, whatever suits your fancy; but in order for you to grow like you wants and you must first accept that part of yourself. Embrace the insanity of battle, the sound of your blade piercing the flesh of others, the streams of blood that flow from the tip of your sword, the ecstasy of watching another eyes bulge as their life is taken. We are ones with an infatuation, people who create and glide across rivers of blood!” 

“…No…I-I’m nothing like that.” She whispered. 


Azumo-sensei frowned in disappointment, while I stood back totally in the dark about just what the hell they were talking about. I mean gliding across rivers of blood? What kind of fucked up shit is that? In the field of battle it is true Masami is a sight to behold, like a dancer there were no wasted movements, everything she did came off as refined and elegant, so what in the hell was Azumo-sensei going on about? 

“I’ve tried to convince you, but it seems we’re at an impasse. If you don’t want to willingly, then I’ll force you!” Veins bulged from her temple and into the bearer of the great white eye. Her entire body twirled in my direction while opening her palm, taking on the trademark style of the Hyuga’s gentle fist style. Terror danced into the eyes of the young Senju as panic set in; there was no way she was going to take things that far was she?  

Things were getting pretty bad, I had to act soon in order to get Masami outta harms way.

Saru

A faint glow began to emit as I spread my hands apart. My chakra taking the form of an arrow. I'd snipe her from the shadows and then swoop in and grab Masami from harms way until:

*“HISASHI PLEASE GET AWAY!”*

“Hakke Kūshō!”

A vacuum shell burst from the concentrated palm thrust performed by the Hyuga, barreling through the forest vegetation and towards Hisashi’s location. There was such a tremendous behind the blow that it blew everything aside ending in a violent shockwave tumbling over several trees. They came in rapid succession one after another completely leveling that part of the forest, kicking up an immense cloud of dust and debris. Masami was completely mortified at what she was seeing. _“There was no way she can keep this up, she just couldn’t, if she kept going like this Hisashi would…he…he just might…he’d….”_ 

“Hakke Kū-!”

A glance of steel flashed just above the brow of the older woman nicking the side of her forehead as she backed flipped out of harm’s way. The assailant was Masami who head hung low as she glanced down to the sword in her hand, a small steak of blood that was tantalizing as it flowed ever slow toward the edge and then fell like the dew off the grass. Unhurriedly she began to turn as her hair sleek and dark, fluttered around her like a superhero's cape showing off cold crystal blue eyes. Her gaze was cloudy and apathetic, unnerving, before casting her sights directly on the woman before her. A crazed look more feral than the wildest creature shown in the Hyuga’s eyes as she began to bite down on her bottom lip with such force that it began to trickle blood, reveling in what she was seeing. _*This*_ was the girl from that mission so many months ago, such a ghostly beauty, Azumo was completely enthralled and it seemed she was right in her assumption that Minori’s nephew, Hisashi, was the catalyst. 

“*That’s* the look I want! An unnerving gaze that would make any fodder shinobi fall to their knees and beg for their life! The look of one who could perhaps make evens a Kage fidget with apprehension!” Her tone was cackling as she analyzed her student. With this now she could truly begin to make her stronger.

“Come…*MASAMI*!”​


----------



## Chaos Theory (Apr 25, 2014)

*Zansatsu|Genin|Fuzengakure*

*[Brothel, Fuzengakure]​*​
[Protect the Hostage V]​
Close combat, well that worked well with Satoshi's set of skills. This could be less tiresome than he originally thought it may be.  "Fools assume knowing what set of skills a person has means that they know how the person operates with their skills. Good terms or not." is replied as he looked over to the silver-haired woman. She looked back and nodded and so with a pass of his hand Satoshi turned the page for her.  "Besides, if you live long enough to become a renown or despised Ninja, those skill sets you want to hide will be well known." is added as he pulled his cloak from the floor. Pulling a part of it away he reveals Doru, his puppet to Ryu.

 "What I have to bring to the table is strategy and mechanized weaponry. As a puppeteer I also look at battle as a chessboard and stay as many moves ahead of an opponent as I can without tripping my own abilities up in the process. Each part of this puppet is a weapon that I can control with Chakra strings." is added as he rolled his fingers in the air. Then from Ryu's inner pocket the mission statement that he'd put back away floats into the air and Satoshi spins it with his fingers.  "These strings that I use are not only invisible to the naked eye I can attach them with simple gestures even to a living body." is added as he allowed the paper to fall back into Ryu's lap. 

Adjusting his weight on the bed he turned his posture to the boy as he again turned a page for Alisa who was silently reading her book.  "I am proficient with long and middle range battles with my puppet, but my specialty is poisons that can be implemented through my puppet as well as on the weaponry I have. But my most dangerous weapon" Satoshi pauses as he bit his lip. Pulling a hand to his head he taps to the side of his temple.  "Is my mind" is added as he looked to the boy that sat across from him.  "That is why I wanted you to learn the layout of this building, knowing it will help you in battle as well as hinder your opponents. Take the stairwell for instance. On the third step from the bottom I placed two Flash Tags that will react to my Chakra once I attach a string to them." he states allowing his foot to tap the ground.

 "That withstanding though, your being a close combatant actually helps my long and mid game. If that other Ninja is any good we should be able to make this hallway nigh impregnable if we don't allow ourselves to be separated." is stated. Bringing his hand down he rubbed his chin.  "Now, I have to give you something" is stated as he pulled a small box out of his tool bag. Opening he pulls out two pills and holds them out in his partially gloved hand. One was a small round pill while the other was a square. 

 "I am a practitioner of toxins and poisons. So, if I am to work well with you. You'll need to be able to counteract any you may encounter during any battle that may come our way. Hopefully this mission will be uneventful, but if it turns south for any reason these pills may just save your life." is stated as he offered them to Ryu,  "The round one will counteract any light colored poison I use. The Square is for darker colored poisons. Each will protect you for up to twenty four hours after being taken." is added.  "I also change my poison formulas up every month, so these pills will be useless next week if they aren't used. Just to let you know." 

Alisa clears her throat, "I am done with this book Zansatsu, may I read another?" is asked as she herself cannot get one being tied to a chair and all. Satoshi takes his attention from Ryu and turns to the maid. Nodding he sets the pills on the bed and stands. Picking another book up he walks over to her and switches them out. Opening the book for her he takes a deep breath. Only a week left of this way of life. ~


----------



## Laix (Apr 25, 2014)

_Edie Nakano_
INTRODUCTION ARC: THE BUNNY GIRLS MISSION

​ 









​_slut-whoring-stupid-fiddlesticks-cows;_
TANZAKU TOWN

"Oi Oi Oi!!"

The cheers and jeers of drunk gits was barely audible over the ear-pounding club music smashing through the thick walls. All eyes were on a new bunny girl so far unseen in the ever popular Bunny Girl Mania. 

Even the other bunny girls were raising their eyebrows with suspicion.

Dressed in a couple-sizes too small latex blue leotard, barely yanked above her pressed breasts with a white collar yanked around her neck, Edie Nakano was that 'new bunny girl' all the men were drooling over. Wearing a suit too tight for her ample features, it made them crave even a glance with wet mouths. Carrying a metal tray of over-priced drinks, she took upon the job of offering expensive beverages to a group of businessmen celebrating a recent investment. 

Let the valkyrie bless her soul for this was beyond degrading, but she had to blend in and seem somewhat genuine to get close to the owner. While leaning in to the circular table with her breasts bursting from her top, she completely ignored the men taking drinks from the tray while drooling at even the scent of her to observe the other bunny girls. One dressed in red with short chestnut hair didn't seem to be doing anything suspicious, just offering a lap dance to a man old enough to be her grandfather. The other two, both dressed in tacky emerald green bunny garbs were also serving drinks which, judging by the state of the men drinking them, didn't appear to be spiked.

She wasn't in the wrong bar, was she? Or had they caught on to her and suspended their game? Edie grit her teeth at the thought of that cougar snaking Nakano. She swears when she sees that woman she's going to-!

"You offering a dance, honey!?" A loud and rowdy man almost knocked Edie down with his 'playful' nudge, cackling away while clutching a clear bottle of sake. Instinct insisted the uptight blonde smack him into sobriety but that would blow her cover and the mission. 

Visibly upset at the prospect of having to dance for this man, Edie put down the tray of drinks and pushed the man down on to his seat, who ushered for his mates to watch what the 'hot blondie' was about to do.

"So...!" Edie took a deep breath, forcing her frown into a smile. "You want a dance, huh? Well, I can give you a good dance alright! Hohohohohoho!"

There it was, that nervous laugh making an ugly appearance.

"'Er laugh's well weird mate!" The man's poorly-spoken friend did a good job of infuriating the Nakano princess even further. If her father had seen her mingling with such peasants let alone dressed like that in somewhere like this, he'd keel over and die of multiple organ failure.

Not like that is necessarily a terrible thing.

"Ar it don't matter, does it!?" The man yelled for some unnecessary reason; Edie could only presume excessive alcohol was the reason. "She's well fit!"

_Fit?_ The humiliated blonde wasn't even entirely sure what that meant, but she continued on with his request anyway. She climbed on to his lap, sliding her legs on his sides and resting her hands on his shoulders with the fakest smirk imaginable. The sheltered heiress was completely lost as to what to do. She only knew that men liked being sat on by hot girls from walking in on Ryoko in the gym storage closet with that hot guy a year above them, but other than that she was clueless. 

Was she meant to shake her ass? Give her breasts a jiggle? Flick her hair? Smile? Frown? Wink? Flirt? Kiss? Makeout? Jump up and down?

"Well come on love, get on with it!" He jeered, followed by the cheers  of his loud-mouthed gang. Edie began to panic as she adjusted herself on  his lap. She could just see it now, the men reporting her to the night  club owner for not doing her 'job', the owner realising she doesn't work  here and noticing she's wearing the costume belonging to the old hag  and then thats it, mission over.

Her mind was running out of ideas.

But then, a savior arrived in the form of a slightly older woman dressed in a classic charcoal black bunny suit with comparable breasts to Edie and cherry pink locks that clearly didn't match the carpet. Rudely, she pushed Edie off of the man's lap and took over. Within seconds of mounting, she was already grinding, spinning, twirling, even doing some sort of hand stand that got a burning hot reception from the men.

Fuck the cover, there was no way this bitch was going to get away with that!

"_*MAN-STEALER!*_"

Edie's insulting accusation miraculously silenced the drunken party. The woman turned to face the loud-mouthed blonde with a confused expression.

"You heard me, Man-Stealer! You don't do that, stealing the men from ladies!"

"Lady?" The woman Edie had already mentally nicknamed 'Cherry Man-Stealer' broke into a soft chuckle. Under the clashing beats of the music, she climbed off the silent man and approached the petite Nakano, towering over her. Despite being maybe half a foot taller, Edie felt like she was a tourist staring at the Hokage mansion.

"Sweetie, we both work in a sweaty strip joint under the premise of a 'gentleman's club for bunny girl fetishes'. Please don't address yourself as a 'lady!'"

"Well actually, _*YOU'RE*_ the one who works here you filthy man-stealing, gyrating, slut-whoring-stupid-fiddlesticks-_*COW!*_"

Offended and angered, Cherry Man-Stealer grabbed Nakano by the hair and held her at her mercy as the men cheered on. Edie winced and cried in pain, trying to break free from the woman's iron grip.

"Now listen here toots, you must be new so I'll fill you in on how things work around here! Don't you ever talk down to me like that again or I'll cut off those pretty little things you got there that get you all this attention!"

When Edie realised what she was talking about, it was too late. CMS had pinched her right where it hurts on a woman's breasts, leaving her on her knees in agony. 

"Is that understood sweetie!?"​


----------



## Laix (Apr 25, 2014)

_Edie Nakano_
SIDE STORY (LIQUID TIME)
_Guardian Angel_​ 
_arrival;_
FUZENGAKURE TRAIN STATION

"Duh."

_(There was no need for that... prick!)_

Ren's response was rude, just rude. Ryoko was visibly offended by this, jilting her head back slightly to allow all that attitude in little Ren Houki pass through.

"We're here on official business, so they don't even have any legal right to stop us going through, anyway."

While the Houki prince certainly had a point - they had no legal standing to stop the team entering Fuzengakure on the premise of this rescue mission, there were two key points against them that the Hyūga didn't even bother going through with Ren. Firstly, their mission - a rescue mission that is against Fuzengakure. While Kongou is 'officially' a wanted man, he still has remaining ties with the government even with Ana Kao dead, making him currently hard to touch but not untouchable. If there is a corrupt official in customs, they could relay word to Kongou and he could have the trio blocked from entering Fuzengakure. Secondly, when has Fuzen ever been one to follow the legal procedure?

"Hmph." Ryoko shrugged, taking Edie's communication device and slipping it into her pouch. "Guess you're right."

_"The train is now arriving at Fuzengakure Train Station. Please have your documentation ready for customs and enjoy your time. Thank you!"_
​
The kind woman on the announcement cut off her broadcast as the train drew to a halt. Edie was the first off their carriage, more than eager now they was in the same village where Alisa was being held. She moved into the crowds, meaning Ren and Ryoko lost sight of her. This was annoying, but not bad - they were all heading to the same customs center and would meet up at the end. 

Not in the mood to forgive slow paced walking, Edie barged through the lackeys and breezed past those in a rush. She was told off and cursed numerous times but it fell on deaf ears. Alisa, Alisa, Alisa, Alisa, Alisa. It was all that raced through her mind, over and over again. Just the mention of her name brought up all sorts of questions about her well-being and status that she felt she was going to go crazy.

_- Fifteen Minutes Later - _

Just as Ren predicted, the group passed through Fuzen with little trouble. The only one who got any negative attention was Edie, who gave everything and everyone attitude. There were a couple moments when Ryoko thought that they was going to deny the blonde entry just based on the way she was talking to the official. Thankfully, the woman handling them seemed kind and a bit more genuine than 95% of those who work for Fuzengakure.

As if she was the one who possessed the byakugan, Edie dashed straight down the main street, heading for the infamous red light district.

"Edie!" Ryoko yelled out to her idiotic teammate, trying to catch up to her. "Wait! Don't be so hasty!"

No answer, not even acknowledgement.

She yelled out to the cow again, no reply.

"Argh! Ren, she's going to completely blow this. Hurry!"
​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Apr 25, 2014)

*Ren Houki*
A DAY IN THE LIFE OF REN, PART I

_________________​
"Hey Ren-kun!"

Ren's eyes opened, the young man bringing himself out of his bed. "Dammit... what the hell is that idiot doing outside my house so early in the morning?" He grumbled, looking at the clock on the wall. It was only 7; the Sun had still not fully risen, and the sky was still a dark shade of purple with only a few drops of white dyeing into it. With a sigh, he went to the wardrobe to get himself changed, then walked over to the window overlooking the street outside.

"Oh, you're awake!" The boy beamed up at him, obviously surprised Ren had actually taken the time to remove himself from bed. As usual, he was dressed in his signature golden striped purple jumpsuit, his bad haircut and bright white smile gleaming under the golden rays of the street light. It was Makoto.



He was a few months younger than him, graduating from the Academy at the same time as he did. Though amicable and warm towards Ren, a bit _too_ warm in his opinion, he considered himself the Houki boy's rival and frequently either challenged him to a spar or to 'hang out'.

"What do you want?!" Ren shouted down, resting his face into his right palm. He hated getting up so early; the process pained him, and he liked his sleeping time.

"Just to hang out, Ren. It's been a while since we've caught up, y'know? I wouldn't want my *NUMBER ONE RIVAL'S* progress to escape my sights, haha!" He gave a boisterous laugh. 

"Can't we do this another day? I'm exhausted, man."

"Come _ooon_, Ren! If we don't fan them now, the flames of our *YOUTH* will extinguish!" 

"You're not even saying the phrase correctly... and since when were we so friendly with each other that you could call me 'Ren'?"

"Don't be such a prude; we've been buds since we graduated." 

Ren sighed. It became clearer that Makoto wouldn't just leave, so the Houki relented. "Fine. Just wait out there and I'll be right down." He grumbled, just loud enough for the jumpsuit wearing shinobi to hear him, then went off to brush his teeth and grab some food. When he finished, he slipped on his shoes and left the house, glaring at Makoto as he left. "Why have you got to look for me so early in the morning? Normal people _sleep_ at this time." He asked.

Makoto stared at him as if he just asked a very obvious question, then replied: "Obviously, so we can have more daylight time, of course! It's called daylight saving time, Ren. Don't you know _anything_?"

The Houki twitched slightly, bringing two fingers to rub the bridge of his nose. "That's _not_ what daylight savings time is." He replied irritably.

But the genin had already lost interest, decidedly declaring: "Alright, let's go get some breakfast! They've got this great morning deal at this ramen shop nearby!"

Ren shook his head, and just followed him. He'd long since recognized that once Makoto had decided on a place to eat, he wouldn't listen to anything until he got that food in his stomach. He also recognized that, while Makoto was an exceedingly inept moron, he had very good taste in food and going to a restaurant he recommended generally meant nice food.


----------



## Laix (Apr 25, 2014)

_Ryoko Hyūga _
MISSION ARC VI
_Assassination_​ 
_the assassination, part 1;_
FUZENGAKURE GOVERNMENT HEADQUARTERS

This was it.

Everyone was in position. Kirisaki Shinkō had taken up an amusing gender-swapping disguise as a janitor. Right now she was doing her job on the fifteenth floor while Ryoko and Setsuko were in the lobby.

For her own disguise, the Hyūga princess was wearing a tight grey blazer and white blouse teamed with matching grey trousers. With her hair slicked into a ponytail and a red ring binder in her arms, Ryoko looked every bit the government official. Thankfully, due to her inbred heritage, her byakugan was easily disguised with chocolate brown pupils, preventing identification that way. Under her side bangs was her small headset vital for communication. They needn't touch their ears to talk, only direct their chakra to their ear. It required basic chakra control and didn't draw attention to yourself when using it, making it perfect for shinobi on missions.

"Is everyone in position?" Ryoko whispered over the headset as she took a seat on a comfortable beige chair. She hooked her leg over the other and relaxed, making herself appear to be waiting for a client or some sort of busy business stuff. When she thought it was not much attention would be directed to herself, she reached into her blazer and pulled out a pair of thick black shades. She slid them on to her face and used it as a cover to activate her byakugan. 

"The pearls are on," She confirmed, 'pearl' being an already per-determined code for her dojutsu. "Janitor, when you're ready."

​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Apr 25, 2014)

*Ren Houki*
LIQUID TIME, RESCUE THE MAID

_________________​

The Red Light District of Fuzengakure was a world apart from Konoha. Where Konoha, despite it's industrialisation and somewhat modernized buildings, retained the homely, village feel it had always traditionally had, Fuzen was almost the pinnacle of achievement for the modern world. Great, dark buildings tore into the sky. Adorned onto them like jewels, were the glowing red neon lights which seemed to be on every building in city, dyeing the air a red hue. 

He had heard of this before: in Konoha, they called it 'light pollution' in disdain. But looking at it more closely... it did look rather pretty. Though, he did wonder how anybody could call such a foreboding place 'home'. With all it's bright colours and sounds, Fuzen still felt somewhat depressing and ominous in all it's grandeur. Though, Ren wasn't sure how much of this feeling was from the fact that he was currently operating in hostile grounds and how much of it came from his own home being completely different. 

Ren sighed, running along with Ryoko. "Dammit, what does that idiot think she's doing? She doesn't even know where the building _is_!" He shouted, looking at Edie as she began to race through the dark streets of the Red Light District, ignoring the calls of both he and Ryoko. His blue eyes traced along the buildings, corners and alleyways, looking for anybody suspicious. A few Kangou men here and there, but he was confident that none of them would be able to trace his movements; most of them were drunk, anyway.

In a quick instant, under the cover of the red glare that the neon signs provided him, Ren disappeared in a body flicker and reappeared immediately beside Edie, catching her by the sleeve. "Look around you, moron. Kangou's men are everywhere," he said to her, letting the sound of the rain mask his barely controlled voice, "you might not want to listen or work with us, but at least let Ryoko-san find the building she's in with the Byakugan first. If not for us, don't jeopardize the mission for the sake of your friend."

He did a good job of hiding it, but the genin was very frustrated. He'd never worked with such an uncooperative or unreasonable person before; it was a completely new experience, and one that strained the very limits of his patience.


----------



## Cjones (Apr 25, 2014)

_*Training? II*
To Battle or Protect? The Real Deal Behind The Training
Taijutsu_

A meek breeze rustled the leaves and swayed the grass in the Forest of Death while all else was naught but the dead of silence. The thick cloud of dust still hung in the air, the Hakke Kūshō having devastated that part of the area leaving only the pair Hyuuga Azumo and Masami Senju.  The outcast of the Hyuuga eyes were bulged, even more so than with the activation of the great white eye, with a twisted glare of lust and excitement as she stared down toward her own student, Masami Senju.  The Senju lass stared back at the older woman with murk eyes as she continued to turn followed with a casual swing of her sword expelling the small streak of blood that had lain on the tip of her blade. Finally a slack grin found its way onto the young woman?s features. This action just served to further incite the anxiously awaiting Hyuuga causing her to burst, as a myriad of sadistic thoughts began to flood into her mind. 












?HRRRRRRRRRRRAAAAAAAAAAAGGGGG!"

A daunt primordial bawl expels from deep within the gullet of Hyuuga Azumo, far more feral than even the most ferocious of creatures could muster. Beads of grass kicked from forcibly propelled bodies as they dashed across the ground and into a violently collision. Chakram met katana as the sound of metal clashing met in a beautiful melody that sung throughout the forest. Azumo, clearly the superior, sent Masami soaring across the ground across the ground. Going along with the momentum, Masami twirled through the air bracing on a nearby tree. The flash of the Hyuuga?s eyes reflected off the side of the blade, thrust out as it zoomed pass along with a tussle of black hair. When planted firmly on to the ground, the Senju slid on her heels blocking the incoming strike with the back of her blade. 

The sound of metal scraping against each other gave off an ear splitting screech as the katana began to skid along the chakram, the blade aiming for the neck, only to miss its mark. Her missed swing turned into a whirling buzz saw, their weapons harshly ricocheting, going blow for blow.  Masami?s reactions, while still in need of work, were fairly accurate and precise. The way she swung her blade, her swift and sometimes awes inspiring agility and her body that swayed like a leaf in the wind?it was like a dance when watching her, as there were no wasted movements in her hustle and flow. Her form was graceful, artistic even, a ballet that was to be shown to the world to become the masterpiece it was destined to be, once it was put into the right hands. Yes, this is what Azumo could do for her; mold her kenjutsu and natural refinement into a powerful combination. She would be able to make her into a shinobi meant to be feared yet at the same time inspire reverence for the elegance she exudes. 

Or that was what she had thought originally, but as they continued to cross blades her own excitement began to dwindle into sheer curiosity. 

 She pondered while observing her student in her entirety. There was something?particularly odd about all of this along with a sense of familiarity. The thirst for battle between the two was equally as powerful, that much was clear. It didn?t matter how much she tried to hide it, this girl, enjoyed the thrill of crossing blades, still it wasn?t the reason for which she swung her sword not at all. There was another reason and if she was correct in assumption, then this girl was a(n):

?Oxymoron. In order to protect you must cause harm to others. Your body revels for the thrill of battle, to damage those before you, yet your sword speaks the opposite. Masami?do your feelings go that deep for him? Do you actually love Hisa-!? There wasn?t enough to continue probing for answer. Masami parried, thrusting the chakram off to the side, her eyes lit up full of anger as her sword was horizontally above the shoulder and then with a swing:

?San-Jū-Roku Pondo Hō!"

She launches a powerful air compressed projectile that spiraled towards her target in a power gust that engulfed the small area her body encompassed. 

This wasn?t over yet.​


----------



## Olivia (Apr 25, 2014)

*Kirisaki Shinkō
Liquid Time: Only Red
*
I looked down at my target, minding her own business, writing furiously on every sheet of paper that was visible on the table. I froze, how was I supposed to kill her? I hadn't killed a single shinobi during my whole time as a genin, let alone a civilian! Maybe it wasn't too late, we could back out now and have someone else take the mission, I couldn't do it.

"The pearls are on, Janitor, when you're ready."

Is what I heard. No, everyone else was already in place. I couldn't back out now, I had to strike, and I had to do it quick. I took a deep breath as sweat drained from my forhead. I conjured a needle, and decided I had to do this. It was part of the mission. At least I could be from a distance while doing it, so it wouldn't be so personal.

Then the thought entered my head, no that couldn't be the case. We agreed that it had to look either as an accident or suicidal, there had to be no chance of a killer in the midst. I started to panic. I had to get close to her? To kill her? Get her blood on my hands?

I closed my eyes tight. There was absolutly no way I could do this. No way no way no way! They expected way too much out of me! I just wanted to crawl into a little corner and die, so that way I wouldn't be scorned for not completing the mission. 

I know I talked all big, saying things like 'There's no point in ending a life because life has no meaning', but there was a big difference in talking and doing. Even though I knew there was no purpose in life, and that we were all going to die one day, how could I actually end a life that's supposed to extend for a lot longer?

I started to shiver, I couldn't move. Is this what my fate was going to be? To stay up here forever, to watch as I become a failure of a shinobi? No, that couldn't be the case. I was entrusted with this mission, and I had to see it through to the end. I gained my resolve, and attached chakra strings to the four corners of the vent.

Slowly but surely I released the vent-cover from the vent, but I didn't fall down crashing. Due to my attached chakra strings and limited length attatched to the vent, it kept the cover in place. Slowly, but surely, I added a little length to slowly lower myself into the room without making a sound.

Every second I lowered myself, hoping that nothing bad would happen. If I was found then this mission would be over, there would be no turning back and I would be arrested by Fuzengakure for attempted murder. No, I had to be silent no matter what, complete my mission, and get the hell out of here.

As soon as the vent lowered safely to the ground, I stepped off as quietly as possible. I was only five feet away from the back of the women's chair. Stepping carefully, I took small advances, until I stood directly behind her chair.

I was lucky that she was so busy that she couldn't even spend the time to look behind her, but I assumed that would be the case from her profile which Ryoko gave me. I conjured a needle and moved my arm up. I stopped breathing and froze.

I started internally panicking. Was there anyway out of this? I couldn't kill someone could I? I wanted to run away, die, disappear from this earth, simply because I didn't want to commit this heinous crime. But I acted instinctively. My muscles would no longer respond to my mind. 

I grasped the women's mouth and stabbed my needle straight through her eye socket and into her brain. Her muffled screams amounted to nothing as her life ended shortly. Immense tears burst out of my eyes and blood covered my hands. I quickly dispelled my needle, took the pen she had been writing with, and stuck it in her eyeball in place of my needle.

I crumbled to the ground, shaking, tears flooding my face, and the rusty colored blood stained my hands. I broke down. I wiped the blood onto my clothes as quickly as possible in a frantic motion, and I scooted myself back into the wall. I grabbed my arms, shaking for dear life.

I no longer thought of the mission. I just wanted to die. I deserved no less for ending someone's life. I sat there, for a good five minutes, just constantly thinking about what I had just committed. The blood, the body, my actions, they made me want to tear my mind inside out. But a radio transmission from Ryoko broke me out of my trance.

"Janitor, status report."

I slowly pressed the button to respond, but had voice or words to respond with. I shook for about thirty seconds, with nothing coming to mind. Was this something I wanted to be associated with? Did I really want to be a shinobi? I finally breathed, and whispered:

"The...the room has been cleaned."

I knew I had to get moving. My body was still shaky, but I had to remove any evidence of my existence here. I pulled the vent cover back up with my chakra strings, and went out through the front door. I didn't know what else to do, so I slowly made my way to the elevator. Once inside I pushed the button for the lobby. 

​


----------



## Laix (Apr 25, 2014)

_Edie Nakano_
SIDE STORY (LIQUID TIME)
_Guardian Angel_​ _alisa;_
FUZENGAKURE RED LIGHT DISTRICT

The one-trick pony used his neat little trick to appear in front of Edie again, grabbing her by the sleeve of her expensive blazer. He warned her with a few insults along the way, pleading for her to let Ryoko find the building 'for the sake of her friend'.

The feeling of rage began to take over. She couldn't believe this guy was still trying, still getting in her way. Gritting her teeth, she violently shoved his grip off her clothes. Unsurprisingly, her raw strength was levels above his. Pushing him off felt like pushing away an annoying dog.

Yes, that's what he was to her - a stray dog.

"Don't touch me!" She growled, continuing on her way. By now, Kongou's men had noticed the commotion caused between the two but didn't think much of it. There was a thicker concentration of them around a certain rusty building with neon lights advertising sexual services. With her byakugan active, Ryoko had taken the chance to scout out their target while the two had their little bickering.

"I think they're in there. It's hard to tell, Alisa's chakra signature isn't that big." She approached Ren and Edie, handing the blonde her electronic communication device before slipping her own on. 

"In there?" Edie pointed at what she assumed to be a tasteless brothel - as if any brothel has taste - .

"Yep... These are definitely Kongou's men so its worth the shot. On my comm-"











_*SMASH*_
​
With a single strike to the entrance of the brothel, Edie obliterated the entrance with silence. Smoke and debris filled the street as she stormed in through the freshly-created entrance.

"_*ALISA!? ALISA! WHERE ARE YOU!?*_" She yelled, making her way through the lobby full of ugly women and even uglier men. Ryoko on the other hand, along with Ren, was beyond pissed at the blonde's actions.

Because right now, almost every single man of Kongou that was able to fight was readying themselves for a fight with the trio. What happened to stealth?

"Thanks a lot you stupid fucking bimbo!" Ryoko's cursing was slightly out of character but justified. She readied the Jūken stance of spread legs and elegant palms lowered to knee-height and above the head. "Ren, go in with Edie. I'll handle the guys out here. Downstairs is where I suspect they are holding her, but be careful! Some sort of trap there, its unclear..."

Blinded with anger and adrenaline, Edie ran upstairs first in search of her stolen asset. She burst into rooms occupied by clients who screamed on sight, but the appearance of seedy paid sex didn't shock her like it usually would.

Alisa, Alisa, Alisa, Alisa...


​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Apr 25, 2014)

*Ren Houki*
A DAY IN THE LIFE OF REN, PART II

_________________​
"Two Sunday ramen specials, please!" Makoto ordered cheerfully. The chef nodded, and disappeared underneath the white curtains and into the kitchen, a sweet scented aroma wafting out through the pieces of white fabric which separated the dining and cooking areas. The cook and owner of the ramen shop was a middle aged old man with grey hairs lining the side of his face, his skin tanned a hardened shade of red, with crevices of wrinkles beginning to form around his cheeks and his eyes. Though, despite his appearance, the chef had a friendly disposition, warmly welcoming the two of them when they came in.

The restaurant itself was quite quaint, in Ren's opinion; as expected of a place that Makoto frequented, he supposed. It was small, probably being able to house no more than ten people at a time, with wooden walls and benches and a tapestry acting as the door. The sign, ironically, read 'Ramen Palace'.  

"It's small, but serves the beeeeest ramen in the village. It's probably Konoha's most delicious secret." Makoto commented, taking a deep, blissful inhale of the smell.

Ren just rolled his eyes. He wasn't used to eating ramen, preferring more basic and healthy meals at home. And whenever he ate out, it would usually be at a very fancy restaurant. Even so, he trusted Makoto's judgment and at the very least could humour him.

"So, what have you been up to, recently?" Makoto asked, looking at the Houki curiously.

"Not much, really. Mostly preparing for the Chūnin Exams... though, I guess I've been sort of busy the past few days." He replied, resting his head on his hand.

"Oh?"

"Yeah. I met an Uchiha kid a few days ago, hiding in the trees. He said he was there to train, but..."

"Y-you've abandoned me as your rival?! That's so cru--"

"Shut up." Ren cut across, and the genin quitened, allowing his friend to continue. "Well, given the fact that he was up there in the trees, he was probably there to watch me. I guess he was trying to survey his competition?"

"Ah, a *DILIGENT* one like yourself?"

"Oh, please. I wouldn't be so incompetent as to get caught red handed like that." Ren smirked. "In any case, we ended up having a little sparring contest. He wanted to see my jutsu, which was fair enough, since I wanted to see what the Uchiha clan were capable of."

"How was that? I've heard that the Uchiha clan are a family of battle-born elites; the highest calibre of shinobi bred in the village. After all, they're one of the Ten Great Shinobi Families, along with the Houki."

Dismissively, Ren waved his hand. "Underwhelming. I guess he was pretty good, but he kept falling into my traps. A bit like you, actually." He smirked.

_"Another victim of Ren's underhanded tactics, huh..."_ Makoto thought to himself, sympathizing with the Uchiha. As someone who frequently sought Ren out for matches, he knew perfectly well just how dirty Ren could and would fight. Maybe he should find the guy and offer him a bowl of ramen, he considered.


----------



## Chronos (Apr 25, 2014)

*Setsuko l Genin l Lobby*

It was at that moment that she heard the weeping of the comrade, Kirisaki that she knew that this wasn't something that should've been bequeathed on her. She held the ability, but not the mental strength to undergo it without it damaging her mental stability. Through the mic she witnessed the shaking of her voice, gripping the morphed blade that not posed as a cane while he lips pressed with among the other in restraint over her own emotions. Something about the ordeal left a sour taste in her mouth, not the act itself, but what Kirisaki had to endure. Maybe, just maybe this wasn't something even Setsuko could hold. 

"...I'm sorry."

She murmured under he breath as she heard her response. The weigh of a human life always seem to be the initial benefactor to leading a man to madness. She only hoped that Kirisaki herself could manage to retain her stability after. Which reminded her of a boy she met not so long ago, a boy who seemed not content of killing, but indifferent. Such passion ran through his eyes, one that she couldn't quite understand herself. 

Soon a siren broke her trance, widen were her eyes under those glasses. There seemed to be a single mistake, there were cameras hidden among the room. Were they planning this? Standing from where she sat, she witnessed guards enter from the front door. Upon them rushing through the doors, the people began to rush out in a fit of fear. While the man reached the elevator, it was long before Setsuko, pulled the tag of her cane and revealed her crimson blade. Rushing towards the two, a strike at one's rib cage, while turning, balancing her center, while utilizing the inertia of her body to rush the blade's hilt into the other's diaphragm. Knocking the wind from his lungs both had fallen and had lost consciousness.

"Kirisaki escape from the elevator shaft above you. I'm guessing you can run through walls with your chakra, right? Try to find a window and climb down. It might be risky, but these people can't get you that way."

Turning to Ryoko, she lipped the next words, hoping she could read them 

"Help her."


----------



## Kei (Apr 25, 2014)

_[The Young Viper; Zyana]
[The Gunsmith Arc; End]​_

Zyana looked up and saw the door to their apartment. Her heart wasn?t ready for this, and neither was her mind. However, the way Katy put it the action was nothing but a simple way of expressing how one feels. She had to make the move if she wanted Emiya to understand her. Even though she thought it would be better for her not to do it. Katy made a good point that if she didn?t take things in her own hand, she would be constantly upset and unhappy. She had to make the first move, no matter how hard it seemed. 

There was a slight push on her shoulders and Zyana looked behind her, Katy was giving her a thumb up and a smile.

?Don?t be nervous?Just do it okay.? Katy said trying to put confidence in the young girl, ?Walk in and just do it. Think of it as a mission, don?t be scared, and just do it.?

Zyana placed her hand on her wildly beating chest, ?Yes?Just like a mission.?

Katy smiled, Zyana looked like a girl who was about to confess her undying love to someone, but it wasn?t like that at all. The girl in front of her was just a coward that didn?t say what she truthfully wanted from something and was unhappy with what she had. Katy gave her another push causing the girl to step a few paces in the goal direction. Zyana looked behind her again with a nervous look on her face and Katy waved goodbye.

?Next time let?s really shop?No boys, no talk about Emiya, or anything like that.? She said, ?Or hell, let?s go on a mission together. You, me, and Emiya, just the three of us, so we can get to know each other better.?

Zyana nodded, ?Yeah that sounds nice??

?Well I?m out, but remember Zyana. You have to make the first move.?

Zyana watched as the older woman rounded the corner and slowly disappeared leaving Zyana standing at the entrance of the apartment complex. Taking in a deep breath she took the first step, each one was slowly becoming a slight prayer in her heart. Don?t reject me, I hope everything goes well, and I know everything will go well were words she told herself with every step she took.  The once familiar stairs that she took every day to leave and return became foreign to her, but she continued to walk forward. She wanted to do this for herself, but most importantly she wanted him to see her. 

Somehow Zyana made it to the door and opened, ?Welcome home??

?I?m home?? Zyana said as she came in and saw that Emiya was standing moving paper work to his room. Closing the door behind her, she locked it, she had to do it, and it had to count. 

With one swift movement Zyana dropped everything, her fears, her worries, and everything fell to the floor. She wrapped her arms around Emiya and pushed her face against his shirt. The smell of smoke stung her nose, but as many months the stinging was nothing compared to the feeling that was erupting in her chest at this moment. 

??? He didn?t say anything and neither did she, the only sound she heard was her heartbeat in her ear, and that wasn?t a good sign. She felt like she was going to faint! Please do something Emiya!

Yell at her! Scold her! Say something to her! Zyana squeezed him tighter, her face completely in his white dress shirt, but he didn?t say anything.  Though she heard something, as she controlled her breathing, a beating sound was resonating in her ear that wasn?t hers. Zyana didn?t release him when she realized what it was, but she eased up. A slight blush appeared on her face as her eyes struggled to see the man above her?

Zyana finally met his eyes and for a minute those dark orbs seemed to cracking. His eyes seemed to struggle to keep in contact with hers. Something about that small thing made her heart swell up in happiness.

?Thank you?.? Zyana finally said as she rested her head on his chest, ?For taking me, for giving me a reason to live, and everything else.?

She felt a hand on her head and she knew that he was trying to communicate in his best way of how he felt towards her. 

?Thank you??


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Apr 25, 2014)

*Ren Houki*
LIQUID TIME, RESCUE THE MAID

_________________​

Ren growled to himself, gritting his teeth in anger. _"Stupid bitch. If she wants to go in like some tool, then suit herself."_ A few of Kangou's men stood at the entrance waiting for him, readying a plethora of weapons ranging from katanas to batons. His eyes scanned the surroundings, surveying for anybody who looked remotely like a shinobi. 

_"None. Then there's no need for stealth here. As long as I'm quick, I can probably carry on as originally planned."_ The Houki thought to himself, slightly thankful for his luck. Not all was lost, yet. Chances are, the hired shinobi were likely still guarding the hostage in her room, but will have no doubt caught wind of Edie blowing the entrance open.

"Give up. There's no way a kid like you could take on all of us." The suited man at the forefront leered. Judging from his size, he seemed to be the leader of the group.

"On the contrary," Ren stated, passing a condescending gaze and smile while taking out his tantō, "you'd need at least fifty more of you plebs to make this worth bragging about."

The men exploded into a synchronous shout of outrage, rushing forward with their weapons at the ready. Simultaneously, Ren himself pressed forward, penetrating into their formation and dismantling it from within, cutting into the men with flawless speed and precision. One by one, the hired thugs toppled over, and only Ren was left standing, fixing his tie up. Putting his tantō away, Ren formed a hand seal, taking the form of one of the faced down mooks he'd just taken out—cuts, torn uniform and all. Next, he disguised the flash bomb attached kunai in his hand as a katana with another layer of henge. Following that, the Houki created a clone, which took on his original shape. "_Alright... time to look for an entrance._"

His eyes scanned the building, which was left a ruin of flipped over tables and screaming patrons in the wake of Edie Nanako's violent rampage for her friend. The timing of her rage could have been a lot better, but at the very least, his plan had at least factored her idiotic tendency into it. It'd make it easier for him to blend in, that's for sure. The three shinobi they'd probably expect could all be kept in sight: Ryoko dealing with the men outside, Edie screaming inside, and 'Ren' running around. _"Kukuku... I'm such a genius."_


----------



## Cjones (Apr 25, 2014)

*Training? III*
_Taijutsu_

It was crazy. She knew it. But truthfully did she care, at all? No she didn’t. These being kids, Azumo hadn’t gone all out nor had her blade spilled any of their blood the past few days. Though Masami’s blades looked almost pink in the dying light through the trees. The Senju had been the one to draw first blood and she had managed to cut the jonin again, this time across the cheek. This was making it harder and harder to hold back, even if she was just a child, with the way she was acting now Azumo wanted to spill her blood. Masami made brief eye contact with her opponent, who only smirked at her. They both seemed to be enjoying this on some level. 

“San-Jū-Roku Pondo Hō!"

“Not this time.” And Azumo effortlessly dodged the strong gust achieved from the sword slash. Catlike she leapt from the from off her feet, waving the chakram in figure eights multiple times before breaking the Masami’s guard and punting her into a nearby tree. Azumo cracked a smile. This time, she made sure to make eye contact. For a brief moment, she could see nothing in her opponent’s eyes. Like she had locked herself away. 

Advancing. Masami pulled herself from off the tree, narrowly avoiding the swing of the chakram as it ate into the base of the tree. She charged, her blade upheld going in for a stab, a feint, following it into a backswing. Azumo saw through the feint, dodged and met her blade with her own. The great size of the chakram sent her opponents blade back, opening her guard and palm thrusting her once, twice, three times directly into the chest. She flew off her feet and tumbled harshly against the ground just before rebounding on one knee. Azumo locked eyes with her again as she stood, still nothing, just blank. No lust, no rage, no thrill, just…nothing. Once on her feet her hands formed into seals.

“Mokuton: Mokusatsu Shibari no Jutsu.” Transforming her arm into a tree, Masami created multiple branches, which rapidly grew, spring toward Azumo like tendrils. 

“Hakkeshō Kaiten.” A rotating shield of chakra appeared around her and tossed away the racing branch like tendrils that hopped to ensnare her. And just as fast Azumo was closing the distance between the two. She struck, an arcing shot that sliced the fabric of Masami’s shirt at the midsection. It missed the flesh behind it by perhaps a centimeter. The Senju princess staggered and swung, her sword missed barely touching the older woman. She swung again, again, and again. The first two missed badly, but the third, a backswing off the one before it almost caught flesh because. 

A harsh breeze zoomed past her shoulder blade just as she spun past the blade that hoped to cut her. Grabbing Masami’s arm, disarming her and pinning her sword arm behind her back while holding her in a head lock. She watched as a small fine, very fine, one akin to a surgical stab, had smoke seeping from it. A few moments later Hisashi fell down from the trees, looking a little scuffed, but no worse for wear. 

“Hi-sa.” Masami called out to him in shock, her voice cracking as she did so. 

“That wasn’t cool in the slightest Azumo-sensei. What if I had actually died or something? You know how upset all the ladies of Konoha would be? The people in the hospital? Hell, did you even think about what my aunt my do to yo-“ His entire rant was interrupted as he was tackled to the ground by Masami, who was bawling her eyes out. 

“H-hey, what’s wrong with you? Stop crying so much, h-hey you’ll get my clothes wet.” Hisashi continued complaining as Azumo looked on curiously. 

“Hmmm…” 
​


----------



## Chronos (Apr 25, 2014)

*Ivery, Rosuto l Genin l LT*

It had been around five minutes in total since this ordeal happened, the dolls stood there witnessing his next movement, much like his Sharingan, they were on looker to what would occur next. Just reading his movements with cold, darkened malice protruding from the inner core of their existence. Thinking, what could he herald to these beast that could help him retrain, or lower their numbers. There were much more prominent that humans in a battle, they were durable and he felt as if he was chipping stone with a needle. Nothing seemed to do a cohesive amount of damage to them, he didn't want to use explosive for fear of falling to the ravine, or worse, exposing his location to the stronger, much more prominent Shinobi probably near their approximate area. Shiryu still battled against his aliment and Rosuto couldn't much do anything about that. What could he managed, but use his Sharingan to read the movements of the enemy, the shadows of the night to confuse them and the weapons he held to eradicate them. Bending his knees, he held his cloak that shielded him from the rain and wind, giving him comfort and protection from the wilderness, as he paced and started to run, slowly, but effectively, it caused them to posed themselves in a stance awaiting his strike.

Only two were in front, her needed to lure the rest. As he expected, the moment he picked up speed, the other three came from above, readied to strike with their blades, turning his ankle to causing his body to turn, while under the cloak he hid the movements of his arm as he pulled two flash bomb, form his pouch, throwing them all towards the enemy. Once the sliced through the clock, the were met with the sphere as they ignited in a flash of energy, causing them to lose focus and loose the sight of the body, already upon the air, the body swung his foot and connected to the puppet of the center to leaped at him, two shuriken were thrown to each corner of the ravine's walls, all held with threads that Rosuto held in his hands. Their 'neck' met with the thread, and caused them to loose structure, making them plummet towards the ground and smash their back on the rocks, the other was sent flying, upon noting this Rosuto quickly rushed himself towards it's distance, pulled the kunai from his satchel and gripped on the falling enemy. 

Holding to his limbs with dire strength, he ushered his plummet towards the lower ravine, smashing his head on the surface of the earth. Rosuto executed his technique, the Peregrine Falcon Drop. Soon after this, he stabbed his weapon to it core, and sliced the tag that birthed its life. Standing, his eyes looked above and now only 4 out of 6 remained. Maybe he needed to lower the number faster with other methods. Rain drops fell on his hair and he panted under his breath. What held could he use to his advantage? Rei was with the boy and although he was alright at the moment, he couldn't really tell how long this whole ordeal would last. Maybe he could get out unscathed, but--

Moment he said this his felt pain rush through his stomach, he didn't noted that the puppet before him hadn't completely lost his life, and it managed to connect a straight uppercut. The others fell and swung their blades, using his eyes and whatever movement he could usher he dodged the upcoming blades, however his cheek was the result of their attempts at murder, a slice managed to make him bleed and he felt his body weakened. He couldn't help, but wonder, maybe he was effected by their poison as well, kicking he quickly pulled the antidote formula he held on his pouch and swallowed a pill. But this poison was quick and he had already felt his knees weaken before him. 

They were relentless, they didn't seem to hold back at this moments, they soon circled Rosuto and began to usher deadly technique and movements in attempt to kill the poor lad. Rosuto, fumbling in his movement had dodged as best he could, retaliated by pushing them one by one, striking while the left themselves opened. But it was enough, he felt fatigue and soon he could be able to keep up, afraid of the outcome, he simply held himself together, and hoped not to die.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Apr 25, 2014)

*Ren Houki*
A DAY IN THE LIFE OF REN, PART III

_________________​
"Two Sunday specials! Enjoy the meal, boys!" The cook announced, appearing through the veil again with two steaming bowls of ramen in his hands, placing each one down carefully on the table. The meal smelled good; really good. It smelled of home, of the familiar scent of dinner after a hard day's work. It was a fragrance that was close to the Houki, yet also distant, as he'd never experienced a normal family life. 

Separating their chopsticks at the same time, the two shinobi uttered their respective prayers and began to eat. _"It's good."_ Ren thought to himself, closing his eyes. The noodles were soaked in the flavour of the chicken breasts, but the seaweed-tinted soup gave it a refreshing taste that prevented it from being too heavy.

"It's good, right?" Makoto smirked at Ren.

Ren glanced at him, just short of bringing another bundle of noodles to his mouth. "It's passable, Jumpsuit."

The brown haired boy rolled his eyes, and went back to eating his food. "So, what else happened? That spar can't have been all you've done over the past few days, right?" He continued to ask. 

"Well, I did a mission yesterday. D-ranked, nothing special." He mentioned.

"Meet anyone interesting?"

Ren paused, idly pointing his chopsticks downwards at face height. "Hmm, there was a Yamanaka girl there. Shurui Yamanaka."

At this, Makoto's face broke out into a wide grin, sending a few knowing nudges towards the blue haired genin. "Ohoho, Ren's making some _friends_, eh? Eh?"

"No, shut up. She seemed like the average Yamanaka: blonde, blue eyes, fast on her feet and somewhat quick witted. But what bugs me is that she's apparently on the Black side." Ren ate another portion of his noodles. "Why would a shinobi from one of our clans be on the Black side?"

Makoto frowned. "Huh. That is weird, yeah. But it's none of our business. Maybe she got ejected from the family or whatever?" He suggested.

"Unlikely. She wasn't the type of person to get kicked out for breaking laws, and the Yamanaka clan isn't the type to boot for incompetence. Besides, it's not like she was particularly inept, anyway." Ren countered, picking up some seaweed with his chopsticks. 

The jumpsuit wearing genin brought the bowl to his face, finishing off the soup in a few seconds before slapping it back down onto the table. With a sigh of relief and satisfaction, he looked back at Ren: "Whatever, man. It's not like any of that's our business, right? Let's go train after you eat."

"... fine."


----------



## Laix (Apr 25, 2014)

_Ryoko Hyūga _
MISSION ARC VII
_Assassination_​ _
__the assassination, part 2;_
FUZENGAKURE GOVERNMENT LOBBY

As Kirisaki barely muttered a shaky confirmation of Ana Kao's death, Ryoko became worried. Not only did they now have the tricky task of escaping from this high-security building after murdering a government official, the religious Shinkō sounded like she_ barely_ managed to go through with it. Her voice was trembling and sounded as if she'd just been crying. 

Was the tactical Hyūga right in picking Kirisaki for this task? She was beginning to wonder if they would've been better off with herself fulfilling the role of look out and assassin. After her cocky demonstration against the Witches of Konoha, the chūnin was genuinely surprised at the blonde nun's handling of the situation. Shinkō would probably never speak to her if she heard Ryoko say this, but she was beginning to think that Edie and her dip-dyed rival may have more in common than they'd like to admit. Both boast of power and demonstrate it, but never kill or seriously maim. She's never witnessed Edie kill and is certain she hasn't, but it would probably be a similar reaction to Kirisaki Shinkōs - rocking back and forth, sweating, crying, begging for her mother - Ryoko can only imagine and infer.

_(Emotionally fragile at the sight of blood... You're definitely not ready for this lifestyle.)_

"... I'm sorry."

Setsuko broke what has been silence from her up until now with an pology to the assassin. Startled and confused, Ryoko tapped into her headset to speak with her team.

"Just get out of there Shinkō. I can see you coming down the elevator. Clean yourself up and that includes the crying."

Her words were sharp and probably too harsh but they were entirely justified and necessary. This was a mission that involved false identities, playing the _government_ and committing planned murder. There could be no room for mistakes because some frigid blonde can't handle killing a shit human.

It seemed Ryoko would be the one needing to remain in cover as guards stormed the building, brandishing weapons as they desperately tried to scout out the killer. While there was no description, Ana's body had been found and they were probably going to look at the employees. If the group stay long enough for their faces to be remembered, they would be caught even after they get away. Relieved she was when she saw one of her teammates actually doing their role correctly without deconstructing mentally. Setsuko brandished a sword disguised under a cane and immediately entered battle with the guards, providing a distraction for when Kirisaki's elevator would arrive.

With two guards charging straight for the descending elevator, Ryoko stepped in their way, her pearls disguised under her cheap dress-up sunglasses.

"Ma'am, please move out of the way, this is official business!"

Not even bothering with a snappy one-liner, she rammed her knee into his gut and knocked him out with an elbow axe. His buddy tried to pistol whip her but the byakugan with no blind spots saw this coming with ease, allowing Ryoko to slap the gun out of his hands with a tap of her Jūken. By the time he realised he was fighting a losing battle with a Hyūga, she delivered a blow to his neck that slumped his body down with his colleagues. 

Before she could take a moment to catch her breath, Setsuko spoke over their communication mics. "Kirisaki, escape from the elevator shaft above you. I'm guessing you can through walls with your chakra, right? Try to find a window and climb down. It might be risky, but people can't get you that way."

Ryoko looked over at the scarlet-haired knight who was slicing and impaling the fodder like kebabs while she danced with her gentle fist, shutting down chakra networks with taps and pushes. In the brief moment the girls' eyes met, Setsuko mouthed the words "Help her" from across the lobby. Help? Help Kirisaki? Her eyes looked over at the elevator where three guards were rapidly pressing the 'call' button. As her teammate slayed most of the enemies, the princess full of leadership charged in her black business heels towards the men dressed in black. Her entry was dramatic yet painful, leaping into the air with her legs outstretched into a heavy dropkick that slammed right into the first one's heads. He was shoved against the doors of the elevator, killed instantly from the double impact that left a smear of his blood as his body fell to the ground. With speed, precision and most importantly skill, she landed flawlessly on her foot and began to rotate on her heel. What started as a sort of dance soon became a faster-than-the-human-eye spin, her hands emitting chakra that formed a dome of thick blue.

*KAITEN!*
​
The last two were thrown randomly to the ends of the lobby, allowing space at the elevator doors. By now, Kirisaki had two choices - climb up the elevator shaft and risk potentially running into more guards, or the trio run out of the main entrance together but run the risk of running into more guards. Right now, Ryoko didn't want to fight anymore. The longer they remained here, the bigger the risk of being caught and arrested.

"Come on, Kirisaki! Its now or never!"
​


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 25, 2014)

*Zellous Kazama| The White Hot Room| LT*


I heard him sing...



_ Well, I stand up next to a mountain
And I chop it down with the edge of my hand
Well, I stand up next to a mountain
Chop it down with the edge of my hand
Well, I pick up all the pieces and make an island
Might even raise just a little sand
'Cause I'm a voodoo child
Lord knows I'm a voodoo child
_

It was a song wrought with loneliness the story of a man who in spite of their magnanimous stature was alone. There was a crazed sadness to the tone of the vocalist. It was full of anguish as if he had been feeling this pain for an unimaginably long time. The timbre of his song resonated and elicited sorrow from my own soul. This was the refrain of a broken man every note drenched in his depression. Was this purgatory? Would I become like him and be driven by the madness of this alabaster conundrum? I felt pity for him...

*Welcome Back*

*PROTOCOL VOODOO CHILE ENGAGE*












The riff of a guitar filled his ears as a figure appeared in the distance. At first he could not make out whom or what it was but as it got closer he could swear he saw armor, a black armor with white patterning. The presence of this enigma was intimidating as the aura of menace shined brightly around the mystery person. Zell's heart began to race as if knowing deep down his personal doomsday clock was ticking and his second demise was impending

"Looks like a little herbivore strayed too far from the herd. That's good it's been a while since I've been able to bare my fangs." 

The voice behind the helm hissed at him with a predatorily serpentine quality that possessed a creepy swagger.  What Zell was not consciously aware of was that this was no mere serpent, this was the deadliest of all reptiles, others would and had come to take up his moniker but this was genuine, imitated never duplicated, 120%, ain't no doubt about it, this was the Viper.

"Who are..."

"Does it really matter? Everyone who comes into this place asks the same thing and it's quite tiresome. I'd give you the spiel about how I am that thing you fear the most, the big evil that goes bump in the night, but I can already tell you're thoroughly frightened. There is no need for words because there will only be pain and suffering. All you really need to know is that I'm going to bite you to death!!"

Every word was drenched in a malicious murderous intent, fear gripped at Zell's heart and squeezed. In the presence of this masked monster he felt himself go completely breathless, his body quaked in rhythm to every step his transgressor took, and in this moment Zell knew who this masked enigma really was... he had to be The God Of Death!

*ACTION*

With otherworldly speed the hundred meters that separated them was cut down in a heartbeat, the blistering celerity of movement caused smoke to rise in the wake of it's velocity, a black and white vapor trail following closely behind. Even with Zell couldn't identify the path the monster took as it hurdled toward him like a meteorite. The silver maned youth had the entire world shift on him again, unable to brace or even think about a defense against this speed, everything in white turned to black for an instant. The force of the unseen blow rocked Zell to his core; it felt like his face was hit so hard the sinew and flesh would split down the middle revealing his skeletal structure. Naturally being hit that hard he had been uprooted and sent spiraling through the air without touching the ground, his rotation and body completely out of control.

"We're not done!!!!"

The masked fighter roared as he ran alongside the flying teen, he reached backward with his arm and throttled his fist into Zell's belly. Spittle and blood shot out from his mouth as the fist threatened to punch a hole through him. Zell was like a piece of cloth on the line as he just stayed suspended by the enigma's fist, his pupils enlarged and eyes bulging from the power of the punch. Hanging on the end of his fist his body quaked, an aftershock rippling through his body causing it to convulse.

This was absolutely impossible no one man could possess such a superhuman amount of strength or speed to do the things this masked madman was doing. Zell was not a super experienced shinobi but the gravitas of this god like power was incomprehensible to him, the thought that their could be anything greater on Earth was another chilling thought that Zell would not allow to cross his mind. What purpose did thinking about Earth serve, he had died and now the grim reaper was beating the crap out of him...

_"How am I still even conscious... I should just let him kill me again. I was a total loser in life so it makes sense the afterlife would be the same. I should just give up."_ He thought to himself as he looked down at the fearsome engine of destruction. Still hanging up by the fist of the enigma, it craned its head to the side and appeared to be looking at Zell, almost as if it were studying him before it prepared to finally end him.

The top part of the faceplate on the helm retracted showing the eyes of the person who was attacking him. They were seemingly human eyes, a smoldering gray hue congregated around the black void like pupils. These eyes held such an austere and putrid wickedness Zell began to shudder once more on the end of his fist. Fear wracked his entire being pushing down the pain and blanketing it in a cocktail of sorrow, knowing this was the end of not just his mortal existence but sprit one as well. The enigma's eyes widened with a new and different emotion, they emoted and conveyed disappointment.

"This is it? What the hell kid!?!? This is the extent of your will? Pathetic. Another fucking failure, I'm getting sick and tired of this shit. It looks like it's true what they say, 'good help is hard to find'. I'll have to do it all on my own after all. You know what kid I'm not going to kill you... you're never going to leave here if this is it, the extent of your pussy herbivore will. That's good I guess, although I won't mind a new punching bag!!'"

Zell's masked assailant retracted his fist but the movement was so quick it was like gravity itself couldn't react to the fact that nothing was holding Zell... The Viper's fists rained down on the defenseless genin like machine gun hellfire. The flurry of punches struck with hellacious and overwhelming power, but it was as if each blur that hit Zell was designed to have enough power for maximum anguish but not enough to break his bones or knock him out.

"No wait! What do they call a bag meant for kicking? A Kicking BAG!!'

*KONOHA SENPU
*
The helmed warrior leapt up to an equal height with the suspended Zell and spun; whipping his legs in a shearing motion he drove the heel of his foot into Zell's upper body. The transfer of momentum sends the argent haired genin's body skipping along the sterile expanse of the White Hot Room.

"8 skips!! New Record! Huzzah!!!!"

The masked viper cackled with madness enjoying his thrashing of the completely befuddled Zellous. What could he possibly do against someone this fearsome, if he weren't dead then surely he would be soon, but that begged the question what if he already were dead? What if this was the hell he was consigned to. Lying motionless he could feel the helmed sadist approaching ready to unravel even more carnage upon him. The enigma reached down and pulled Zell up by the roots of his hair as he brought the flat side of his hand to Zell's throat.

"Pathetic. They really need to pick better candidates... why would someone like you be sent to a place like this. You don't possess the right qualifications, there is no difference between you and a molecule of shit."

*Kukukuku*

"Interesting...That is very very interesting!! But I disagree!" The masked terror looked up at the pearly white ceiling of this ethereal space, yelling at some anonymous presence that had intrigued him and upset him all at the same time.

You know what I think? They say you have purpose, but I think....THAT YOU DON'T DESERVE TO LIVE ANY LONGER!!!!!" That serpentine tonality evaporated into a demented fury as the helmed polysemy roared into Zell's face. He tore even more callously at the roots of Zell's silver locks, arching and cranking his neck backward so he could look into the black faceplate that mystified his countenance.

"I'll be taking your place. After I turn into insignificance and bring you the true death, I'll return in your stead. When I get out of here it's going to be sweet. I'm going to go back to that island you live on and I'll bite your mother to death! Then I'll bite your bitch sister to death! Those friends you feel so fondly about, I'm going to bite them to death! Guess what, those two girls you think could be your friends, Edie and Ryoko..." The obscured sadist spoke at a frenetic pace his every word galvanized with a deranged killer intent. He paused as he mentioned the last two looking at Zell's face as he could see the terror etched into the boy's face.

"I'm going to make sure I bite everything you care about and you can't stop me! They're all going to die and they're going to blame you because it'll be your face and your fangs!!!"

A tsunami of sickness crushed Zell there was an undiluted psychotic honesty to everything that was being told to him. The saline began to well up in his tear ducks as his throat went dry. Whatever was happening if this thing got out it would be the end of everyone he cared about. The dread knot within him started to cur at the premise of his cherished ones all dying because of his weakness; this was not a possibility he could accept! He needed to fight!

*CHOMP*

With a guttural grunt the Viper grip on Zell's head slackened, the platinum hound used the opening to scurry to his feet and dash backward about 5 meters. This was a game to the Viper, he wanted to make it somewhat sporting, but if he were to be honest he was caught off guard by Zell's sudden influx of tenacity. Zell stance for Seikuken but this was different his chakra was visible, amorphous tendrils steeped in the white aura of his chakra.

"The Herbivore has teeth, very very interesting... Alright let's see what you got!!!!"​


----------



## Olivia (Apr 25, 2014)

*Kirisaki Shinkō
Liquid Time: One More Time
*
In the elevator I felt safe. I was all by myself, with no one around me and no one to hurt. I calmed my breathing, listening to the Hyuga's message. Clean myself up? I tried the best I could with the blood, but I took my arm and wiped the tears off my face. She was right, I couldn't just sit around and cry - I was a shinobi for god-sake.

However it wasn't long before another message was received, to jump into the elevator shaft, break through walls, and find a window to jump out of. Why? Had we been compromised? I didn't hear any sirens or anything but maybe that's because the elevator is sound proof.

I looked around the top of the elevator and tried pushing one of the panels off, and of course nothing would budge. I didn't dare try to make a hole on the top, in case I accidentally knocked it off it's support and the elevator came crashing to the ground floor. All I could do is wait inside and hope I could get out on the bottom floor alright.

As we got closer I could hear banging and clanging, intending that there had been fights going on. How could they do this so openly? We must have really been compromised. It was my fault, I had plenty of time to get out of there and I didn't. If the mission failed it was because of me.

I reached the bottom floor where the elevator doors open. Around me I could see people lying on the floor either unconscious or bloodied. I stepped out of the elevator as quickly as I could, but before I could get too far I was tackled.

Brought to the floor and my cap knocked off, my long blonde hair flew free. The man on top of me was a good one-hundred pounds heavier than me, and while not a shinobi, was around my same strength. I struggled with the man, but eventually conjuring the needle, I brought it up his forearm, releasing his grip momentarily.

I pushed the large man off of my body, and in a act of mindlessness, I took the same needle and constantly tore at his throat. When I gained my senses it was already too late for me to stop, there was no way this man was going to live through this ordeal.

I took off the tie I was wearing as a disguise and cleaned up any of the blood on my face, with the remianing of the way clear we all took off before any more reinforcements could show up.

--------------------------

Back at the train station I sat at a waiting table with the other two, not having said a word. I know my activity on this mission was shameful at best, but there were simply no other words to describe how unprepared I was for a mission like this.

The train for Konohagakure arrived shortly, which both Ryoko and I boarded. Setsuko simply sat by, waiting for us to leave, as Fuzengakure was her home time. I was simply glad none of us were identified, as that would be bad for Setsuko's life in Fuzengakure. I took my seat and looked out the window. 

I couldn't help but think of the two lives I took, but instead of crying about it I kept it all inside. There was nothing I could do to change the past, and they were going to die some day anyways, so no need to be upset. That's right, it was alright to kill since it was for the mission, I had to do that to complete my goal. 

Yes, that's how I should think from now on. 

*-Assassination Mission End-*
​


----------



## Kei (Apr 25, 2014)

_[The Young Viper; Zyana]_​_[Stamina Training; Part One]​_

“….”

Zyana smiled weakly as the man she called her teacher looked down at her. Ever since she came home, he was nothing but silent. After the hug, he seemed to touch her a bit often, but other than that it wasn’t like hugs or holding hands. Not even a shoulder or back pat, it was slight glances of the skin and nothing else. Emiya wasn’t the type of person for words let alone touches that meant more than they should. Zyana looked up at him, in his hands were rope, just regular rope, and yet he had the most confusing face on him.

“It’s not like you to be so silent…Kiritsugu…” She said as she crossed her legs sitting up from the couch and looking up, “I am prepared for anything.”

She said that, but deep in her mind, she wasn’t ready. None of the training they did together she was truthfully ready. She would tell him and she would tell herself, but the reservations about doing the actual thing made her a bit scared. Zyana never told Emiya that, but she guessed he slowly understood that he couldn’t be that rough with her. So the damages from training lessen and even the amount they trained lessens.

Zyana wouldn’t lie to herself and say she wasn’t a bit happy. However, there was a part of her that was truthfully sad. Despite the damage that she went through, she enjoyed the time together with him, and if she thought about it carefully. Even the pain became something she looked forward to. 

“Do you trust me?”

Her eyes widen but slowly a slight smile formed upon her lips, “Yes.” 

The words were simple but she knew that it carried in his head. She watched as he caught his breath. Placing the rope down, he began to take off his dress shirt, and for a moment Zyana leant back. When they first started out the thought of seeing another guys bare chest, let alone a man’s bare chest would be considered almost scandalous. Although now it didn’t bother her to the bit, only thing it did was remind her that his scars that decorated his chest was going to be the same ones that decorated hers.

“Hands and feet…”

Zyana placed them out for him, and he got to work. He wrapped her wrist tightly together, but as he did it she watched him. He didn’t hesitate with the wrapping, they were tight but at the same time they weren’t uncomfortably tight.  Once he was done, he tied another section of rope to her ankles, same way with the same concentrated face.  She admired that serious face he had on, no matter if he was keeping her from using her hands or legs. 

With that he picked her up bridal style and she moved closer to his chest…

“Are you scared?” He asked her as he took her to the only bathroom that was in the small apartment. Zyana winced at the incoming bright light, looking around she saw nothing but empty bags that had the words ice. Tons of bags decorated the ground, and even the bathroom seemed colder than usual.  Zyana swallowed the lump in her throat. 

“No…” She answered weakly as she looked up at Emiya who was looking down at her, “Because…I trust  you…Kiritsugu…”

He didn’t say anything but he placed her down on her feet with one hand, and with the other moved back the white shower curtains revealing the bathtub filled with nothing but ice. Zyana skins instantly covered in goose bumps as if they knew that all the paths in her head all of them were going to end the same, and that was her being dumped in there. 

Zyana didn’t realize how much body heat Kiritsugu was producing until she stared at the bath tub. She was aware of everything at this point. She became aware of the hair that was now standing on her skin, the sound of her heart beating, the lump in her throat that was slowly forming out of fear, but not just that.  Zyana noticed how strong her teacher was just to balance her with one hand, how he suck in his breathe as he picked her up, and when they looked each other in the eyes…

She saw something she never saw before…

Without a seconds warning she was dumped in. The cold ice tore through her as if she was nothing. She tried to left herself up but the ice made the bath tub slippery. Her body contorted in such a way that Emiya never seen before. Her back bent into his hand as her knees lifted upwards. The young girl was trying not to scream out in discomfort but she was failing with every second passed.

Underneath the hundreds of ice cubes Zyana eyes darted. Cold! She was freezing cold! Her body screamed for warmth! It screamed for at her for this no warning drop in temperature! The more she struggled to get out the more the ice moved up her shorts, and into her mouth. 

Her eyes in their panicking darting landed upon her teacher, his eyes were serious but she noticed that his arms were underneath her back. 

“Emiya!” Zyana finally cracked at the feeling, she needed warmth! She needed to get out even if was just for a second

Kiritsugu took her out without a second hesitation, ice fell to the floor as the girl shivered uncontrollably. The shorts were clinging to her figure and so was her shirt. Although when she was looking at him, he saw no malice, only sadness as her teeth clacked together. Pressing her close against his chest, her little body shook even harder.


“We need to continue…Until the ice starts to melt…” He said as the girl had buried her face within his neck, they never been this close but now she didn’t care about such thing as bare skin or who he was. She was selfishly looking for heat in all the places she could get to without moving her hands or feet…

“…Prepare yourself Zyana…”


----------



## Kei (Apr 25, 2014)

_[The Young Viper; Zyana]
[Stamina Training; End]​_
Depending on the size and mass of an ice cube, the process of turning into complete liquid takes about three to twelve minutes. The larger the ice cube, the more time it took to melt, the human body ranged from 96.87 F or 37 C.  The body of a female was made to conserve heat, the body of a man was to produce heat, and so the repeated dunking and warming her body up took about a good 2 hours till the ice turned to complete water.  Two hours of silent screams, two hours of her body screaming for heat, and two hours of her body being pushed to the limits.

“You have rope burns.” Emiya took note of the left over marks on Zyana’s ankles and wrist. However the small marks paled in comparison to the girl’s state.

Her skin was pale for her color, and the young girl’s body was drained from any warmth, though no matter how many times Emiya shared his body heat with her. It wasn’t long enough for her to be actually warm. Zyana closed her eyes, she was deadly tired, and she didn’t know what would hurt more tomorrow, her body or her throat. The silent scream that she did strained her throat so badly, but her eyes glided over to Emiya.

She eyed him and notice that his fingers were a deep red and that two of his fingers had obvious bite marks. Her screams weren’t always silent until she finally controlled herself to know that screaming wasn’t going to happen. So when she did one of her scream loud, he shoved two fingers in her mouth and pressed against her tongue. Zyana obviously bit down on them when she couldn’t take it, he didn’t wince nor did he scold her. He just watched her, her reactions, her body, and her eyes. When she couldn’t voice it anymore that she couldn’t do it anymore, he would pull her out.

Kiritsugu watched her chest heave in and out weakly. Despite her screams, she never once told him to stop, she never once looked at him with malice, but she gave him a look that made even the great hired hand shiver. The look of a girl that wanted to be praised, the girl who looked at him with expected eyes, hoping that he would say anything and pushed her body to its limits.

He picked her up, she didn’t offer a struggle, she was up and knew what was happening to her, but she couldn’t muster up the strength to even fight back.  Every part of her was weak to him, the small radiance of heat that he offered she needed. She opened her eyes and saw that they were on the couch, and he even wrapped her body with a thick cover and placed her up against him. 

Emiya looked down on her when she was looking up, he pat her wet head, “…I’m proud of you…”

Zyana offered a weak smile as she tried to get comfortable in the cocoon that he wrapped her in.  She closed her eyes again, and slowly hoping that this wasn’t her mind playing tricks on her, but at this moment Kiritsugu was patting her head and holding her till she fell asleep.


----------



## Chronos (Apr 25, 2014)

_Meaning of Birth Part I_












​

There's bequeathed a certain happiness upon reaching his destination, while tears felt as if they overflowed his cheeks, on this morning before him stood the grave of a woman whom he has failed. Scarfed with velvet, he and his summon stood before this view. Witnessing a moment of days gone by, while their souls radiated a sense of emotion that couldn't be fathomed by creation. Rosuto taking a few steps towards the distance has fallen into a single knee and had placed his hand on the grave's surface. A smile crossing his lip as he removed the snow that covered the name of she who had more value than gold itself.

Much like gleaming stars there's not radiance that heralds or spectates the world much like the exuding euphoric sentiments veiled in dark biased sense of protruding loneliness that centered into his soul. A sense of inner anger to not only himself, but the circumstances that had built upon steel pillars holding a castle of glasses, cracked and mended by stitches of a forever lasting sense of extinguished hope, yet a smile that that rose the cheek of the child whom's eyes were now both exposed without the single most dire ounce of fear corroding him. There were always some sort of benignant shell that hid much like everything, the truth of his sentiment. Although before him stood a reality so abysmal that most would weep the instance they were met with such sentimental turmoil, he there stood resolute. Holding aback his tears as he felt his words crack through he sentence he worded.

"Hi mom, it's me. Rosuto Tamashī." 

Those words broke a shell, lowering his gaze as he held his broken breath. Rei stood not far from him, but with eyes so clearly embedded into the boy who's hair sways with such delicacy, while his words, broken and shattered under the guise of a fake smile, that just function as a lock to close himself in front of the person he most cared, or, more so... In front of the grave. 

"...My thoughts are like stars that I can't fathom into constellations." 

While the snow dropped form the sky and his smile already wavering from the lips that held them a float. There were not emotions, not a single idiom that could express a torment that battled in the whirling patterns of thoughts that stemmed from the root of he is not what he is called. There are no heroes that would cheer for him, not Gods that would call his name. No man that would ever be happy for his deeds. But here, he could feel... loved. Maybe it was a sense, a please of desperate madness calling forth the inner cycle of his conscious sanity. Those words, were so broken, torn, a release of his minds telling him that he cannot. But what powered him, through? In these snowy plains were a boy had seen such hellish visions. Where there stood not a single soul whom he could call for to comfort those thoughts and quench that inner bottled demon that feed of the heart.

"I met many people. All were nice, in their own way, at least. There was this girl. She was nice, I think she said she wasn't a Shinobi, but she was amazing. She held abilities I've never witnessed before. Like, something along the lines with working with her emotions. Isn't that neat?" 

Has he reached the end of the road? Had he even any knowledge of what he has deep into the chasm of insanity he's delved in? Just doing this bathed him in maddening euphoria. 

"Another one was a boy, he was odd. Like, I don't quite get him, but... I have to apologize. I didn't quite try my best in that one. I'll try better next time. Rei is fine, though. Next time I'll ask for her help." 

Rei, came and placed her arm on his shoulder, sharing her smile with him while staring at the grave. Rosuto gazed upon her, his eye radiant crimson. The entity that portrayed him the unfortunate traitor, the peace keeper of none, and the malicious terrorist of Black.

"Yes. Don't you worry, I'll take care of him, Miss Tamashī."

"I met another girl, you see. This one was a nun. She was pretty nice, kinda weird but nice still. It's kind of my fault... someone hurt her leg and I did nothing to help... I should've been more attentive. I guess I'm just always thinking in the clouds, right mom?" 

He showed this through a gesture where his knuckle slightly tapped the temple. His eyes lost in the name, a name he would never world as long as he lived. A word so powerful that it held him by the thread, much like puppets. Rei turned her gaze towards the boy, witnessing his stare slowly whiten, and turn blank.

"I got this eye. I wish I didn't, but... I think I'm getting closer. Closer to knowing everything. I swear, as long as I live, I won't let anyone die because of me. No one."

Rei placed her finger under his chin, witnessing the strength has left him, while lifting it towards her gaze.

"Come on now. Not in front of her."


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 25, 2014)

_A meeting with...God? nah V​_

And then she said it, that we both could go on missions together. maybe that wasn?t bad at all, of course I would have to get permission from Ryoga-sama and from Hokage-sama since technically i am a dangerous element. Dunno what they are afraid of that the stupid cat takes control and I end up hurting my own comrades? Pff, if it is that they are very stupid; the cat and I have a deal, he doesn?t get in my way and I don?t bring it with me to hell, as easy as that.

Then she asked me if I was testing her or something, and the princess told me blondes were stupid? I think the stupid is she by what i can see so far. As usual, i have to lie, even if she already discovered me I do?t think it is strange for a person to try and know whata future temamate could be like."Mmm, not exactly. Have you ever thought that I could be just a rapist and I could be here to do something to you? yet you allowed me to enter your house " I asked with a serious tone, she allowed me to pass too easily, that may get dangerous as well."Oh but don?t get scared, I could also be here because rumors say that there?s a young nun with avery cute smile, that could be another reason."yeah, act like the kind of guy who likes to flirt; I have seen plenty of brats doing this a sif thsi could get them a girl. Idiots.

"Anyway, are you sure you should be wearing that? Idon?t want to sound a pervert but that thing seems small, and Im a perfectly healthy boy you see"


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 25, 2014)

_I tried so hard
And got so far
But in the end
It doesn't even matter
I had to fall
To lose it all
But in the end
It doesn't even matter_

*Zell vs The Viper*

*PROTOCOL IN THE END ENGAGED*











"I spent my whole life holding back. I was afraid to actually step up to the plate and take a swing because I was afraid of what would happen if I failed. I let that fear dictate my path in life because of that I wasted it.” The white chakra tendrils that formed around him began to coalesce and crumble onto itself. The aura enveloped him in its brilliance covering him like a cocoon, almost as if reacting to his heartfelt pontification and assessment on his good for nothing existence:

“I amounted to nothing and did nothing; I was just another spoke on the wheel. The world will keep on spinning and I doubt many people will remember me. Now that I'm dead I don't have to be afraid because even if you obliterate me I was nothing to begin with." 

The helmed holocaust crossed his arms as an obsidian flame burned luminously around his form; this was his putrid depraved answer to Zell's power. While initially impressed by it the Viper had come to the conclusion it would still not be enough, the boy in front of him was going to have to dig even deeper if he had any hope.

*BOOM*

The Viper exploded forward with propulsion akin to a ballistic missile, breaking into Zell's Seikuken, the helmed enigma spun on his heel, swinging the weight of his kinetic momentum, he drove his fist forward aiming a hook at his invigorated foe. The problem was that his foe was not there thus the air contracted and bulged outward creating an air vacuum that shot into the vast pearly nothingness. The Viper looked around unable to see Zell until he felt something coil around his leg.

*ASHIGAKARA DOROPPU*

Zell had placed one foot at the front of his opponent's ankle and the other at the back of his calf as he rotated his feet and torqued the enemy's knee causing him to fall forward onto his face. Acting quickly Zell rotated his body, making sure to keep his foe's knee locked; this caused the Viper's knee to be cranked into an awkward position. Zell applied extra pressure by using his hand to bend the knee further forward, his aim was to snap the knee of the sadist who had previously used that same leg to kick him along this alabaster landscape.

"That's good kid. Really good!!!" The masked enigma was gritting his teeth at this point, he didn't want to admit it but the kid was actually kind of hurting him with this submission hold, however this situation was not as precarious as it appeared for him.

*NAN NO KAIZO*

The Viper's limbs went flaccid as he contorted his torso around at a 720-degree angle and wrapped his arms around Zell's neck. He pressed his biceps against one side of Zell's neck and the inner bone of the forearm against the other side, squeezing his neck tightly. The argent haired shinobi gasped for air as his windpipe was getting crushed under the strength of the helmed sadist's grip, but his legs were free and the jutsu had caused his foe's weight to decrease. Zell tried to pry the Viper's arm away to no avail as he got to his feet. Choking he wrapped his arms around the helmed neck of his foe and pulled him positioning the neck on his shoulder. Zell held on for dear life as he jumped into the air and landed on his shins, using the force of his descent to drive the Viper's neck into his shoulder and knock the air out of his windpipe. The grip around his neck had slackened now as the move had worked in rebuffing the masked mayhem. Knowing he needed to recover Zell concentrated his chakra to his legs...

*SHUNSHIN*

In a puff of smoke he was gone and reappeared about 50 meters away from his tormentor. However it did not matter if it was 50 meters or 50,000 miles the distance between them was lacerated in a transient moment as the larvate warrior was upon him, no shunshin necessary, pure unadulterated legerity. He brought his fist forward this time having a clear shot at Zell.

"RAAAAAAAAH!!!"

He roared with bestial intensity as his fist was stopped, pinned between Zell's forearms, however it was not a bunch that could be completely blocked for Zell didn't possess the fortitude... the blowback from the force of the bunch extirpated Zell and sent him caroming backward through the air. Knowing he was dealing with a for that was not only ferocious but tenacious as well, the pearly locked shinobi tucked his body upon himself, retreating like a turtle into its shell. The problem was that his adversary never bounded toward him and Zell was still hurtling back, the milliseconds felt like minutes, but then it became clear. The room became tepid as the temperature suddenly began to rise.

*HIKEN*

As Zell's body finally came into contact with the ground a column of fire shot forward towards him. His back skidded along the alabaster floor of the White Hot Room as the inferno came straight at him, he planted his hands behind his head, pushing himself off the ground, somersaulting to his feet and subsequently throwing himself to the side. The flames had come close to flambing him, but only the soles of his shoes had been singed but he had otherwise not been harmed...

*HIKEN
HIKEN 
HIKEN*

The flames torridity could be felt from their point of origin nearly 100 meters away. If one caryatid of fire was bad this was now an entire cavalcade coming at the young genin. The speed of the attack was manageable, but it was the sheer size and area of it all, there was no way Zell was going to be able to go around the cascading promenade of conflagration targeting him. This meant there was only one direction left... Kicking off the ground Zell dashed forward, the inbound calefaction, the immense heat causing beads of sweat to form from nearly every pore. Once he was in sufficient range the genin ripped open his coat and jumped up, tumbling forward into a multi-rotational somersault he went over the flames, however his coat was lit ablaze. Not wasting anytime he used the momentum of his revolution and threw the coat forward at the masked fighter. The coat was just as soon swatted away, but it was part of the plan as Zell tapped into his emotions. 

Rancor and anguish swirled within his soul. If he didn't make this count then this monster would slaughter everyone he cared about. This was the only good thing he was ever going to do with his life.

Zell ran in an arc pattern finding himself in the blind spot of his foe that had been otherwise distracted. As he got within close range Zell vaulted into the air as his fist carried the weight of his fury, he threw his entire body, his entire heart, and his entire soul into this one punch.

*CHOUJIN SENTOU*

Air began swirl around them into a zephyr dome before the dome rend and burst sending backlash and shockwaves through the White Hot Room. Zell's punch had landed flush on the faceplate; the power of the blow had caused a single crack on the mask. 

"Any last words?"

"NO!!!!!!!!! EVEN IF I DIE IT DOESN'T MATTER!!!"

Zell cocked his fist back once more and slammed it into the Viper's helmet. Nothing happened. Once more he unloaded with a haymaker. Again. And Again. And Again. And Again. The sound glass cracking could be heard, but no matter what he did, no matter how much strength he put into his punches nothing worked. This did not deter him; every strike was filled with as much fervor as the last. His onslaught did not stop and all the while the Viper stood there looking at his hand, green electricity began to cackle around it. Soon that single spark became many sparks and before long his entire hand was submerged in a green radiance with the incalescence of basalt. 

*KAGAYAKU YUBI*

Like a hot knife through butter the Viper had torn through the sinew and flesh of Zell's belly.. 

*THUD*

The volcanically charged hand was ripped from Zell's body as it was allowed to unceremoniously fall at the Viper's feet. The light left the boy's eyes... his body began to peel away little by little...dissipating into tiny orbs of white light as he drifted into the nothingness of the great flow....

*FADE TO.....NO*

"This isn't how it ends..."
​


----------



## Olivia (Apr 25, 2014)

*Kirisaki Shinkō
A New Visitor VI
*
It seemed like it took the Uchiha a while to reply, and when he said his sentence I couldn't believe my ears. Him? A rapist? Not to judge my appearances, but he looked a tad bit younger than me, so I doubted that he had any ill intents like that. Not only that, but if a rapist were to try and assault me they would try to attack when I wasn't paying attention, not play it fairly when I'm at home.

Next he spoke about how there were rumors about a young nun with a cute smile, which made me blush. This was the first time anyone had given me a compliment like this. In retrospect I assumed he was simply making conversation, but it was a compliment none the less. I looked down and answered:

"Oh...well if that's the case then thanks...I don't think anyone has ever said that about me before."

I continued to listen to him speak, and he pointed out my rather tight clothes. This was something else that no one had ever mentioned, mainly because I always wore my loose nun-garbs. On one hand I hadn't cared when the gate keeper saw me in nothing but my underwear, but this was a bit different. This person was one of my colleagues, and I admit that my dress was rather provacadous. I pushed my fingers nervously as I admitted:

"I'm sorry, I had nothing else to wear as everything else was dirty...I admit it's not something I feel completely comfortable in, but it was either this or nothing so..."

I really had nothing to add onto the situation. It was nervous enough talking about my dress as if I was Edie - no, I was not wearing my clothes for admirers, I literally had no choice in the matter. I took a deep breath and responded:

"Well, putting the subject of my clothes aside, is there anything you want to do since you're here? There's no point in wasting a small visit like this simply because of that."


​


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 26, 2014)

_A meeting with...God? nah VI​_

"Yeah right and I?m a memeber of the ANBU, I don?t believe no one has ever said that to you"Is what came out of my mouth as I laughed a bit, hopefully I sounded sarcastic enough. Later on she gave the reasons for her current attire. Man, that I can?t really complain, as I said I?m a healthy boy  and as a healthy boy i am enjoying the sight to some extent."Hmmm...well, being honest I usually would see if you could spar with me" I said at first, but in the end I wouldn?t, don?t think she could be comfortable enough to fight with those clothes according to what she said though I don?t know how she would be fine with the nun-garbs she mentioned before.

"But I had one with a guy a few days ago, Ren Houki was his name. Gal, he is strong! Dunno how that would have gone if it weren?t a spar"is what I said. I wasn?t lying just with a spar I noticed that guy was better than I in more than one thing. Standing up i stretch my body a little, she asked me if I wanted to do something since I am here but what can someoen do in an apartment alone with a girl? Not much I think. On the othe rhand requesting soemthing would be rude and I wasn?t up for that, if you wonder why am i trying to be mor eopen with her well, let?s just say that after meeting Leaf-head and Sparky I have decided to give some chance to people before baring my fangs...only to those of the White though, if I ever met someone from the blck probably i would go after the neck right away."Do something? like what? Don?t think you are up to go out in that outfit." I replied while looking at her...she is completely different compared to the princess and I?m not talking about appereance only.

Don?t want people to think badly of me but I thought that In general girls were...well, dumb? Yeah, that?s the word. Obviously it doesn?t help that the only girls I ever had contact with were the princess and her teammate whose name I don?t remember.


----------



## Olivia (Apr 26, 2014)

*Kirisaki Shinkō
A New Visitor VII
*
I looked at the Uchiha in disbelief. Did he really think that I looked cute? After all the rude comments Edie made, I thought I had no chance in looking decent. But maybe that was just because Edie wanted to trash any girls that would give her trouble. I blushed slightly at the sarcastic comment, truly believing his words this time.

He went on to say how he battled Ren Houki. The name instantly sprung the cocky guy's image in my head. The bowl cut blue hair? Check. The pasty skin? Check. Yup, there could be no other person in our group of genin that could be named Ren Houki. 

But to think he was that strong to gain this Uchiha's praise. Maybe I underestimated him slightly. Maybe that cockiness that he had when I first met him wasn't all for show then, I wonder if watching him battle would be interesting. Then again, I felt a strong presence from this Uchiha as well, so I doubted that he was a pushover either.

"Ren Houki? I've been on a few missions with the guy. He seemed brim to the top with a form of confidence, but I haven't seen him in combat. He must be pretty strong according to your words though."

He finished, commenting on my outfit again. I always blushed when it was brought up because of how tight it had been. I really should get multiple versions of my nun outfit. Speaking of which, the washer finished it's cycle, meaning I could put it in the dryer. I walked over to the washer, picked it up, and placed it into the dryer.

I wondered about what we could do to pass the time. Oh, maybe a game! It was simple, but I decided the best way to pass the time and get to know each other would be something like this. I sat at the table and placed a normal coin down. With a smile I asked:

"Come sit down. So to pass the time how about we play a game? I'll be heads and you'll be tails. If it lands on your side then you can ask me a question and I have to answer it fully, no matter how embarrassing the subject is, and vice-verca. Sounds fair? You can start." 

I said with an endearing smile. 
​


----------



## Chaos Theory (Apr 26, 2014)

*Zansatsu|Genin|Fuzengakure*

*[Brothel, Fuzengakure]​*​
[Protect the Hostage VI, Let Mortal Kombat Begin]​
Edie's entrance into the Brothel (Bed, Bath and Behind) was less then subtle as chunks of wood, metal and nails pelted the man standing near the door. With the tenacity of a mother cat looking for her lost cub Edie stormed into the building that smelled of old cigars and dried semen screaming Alisa at the top of her lungs. Yet no reply came. Knocking the spit out of the already dazed man she storms into the main lobby of the building turning tables, drinks and the occasional skank over. Ren was far from happy as he chased after the girl at the behest of Ryoko who opted to stay outside to fend off the Kongou goons that Edie's actions had alerted. 

Below the ceiling shook as Edie entered the building and small traces of dust filtered from the olden boards that lined the steel sheets that supported the floors above. Satoshi pulled his gaze from Ryu up and rolled his lip. Seemed that who ever was sent to rescue Alisa was a bit jumpy.  "..." a bored look covered Satoshi's features as he stood from his seat on the bed. Walking pass the maid he manually flips a page in the book she read while he walked to a box that was affixed to the far wall. Lifting it he reveals a phone that was installed long ago. Back in the early days of this place of carnal delights the liquor and other hard spirits were kept down here and the bartender would use a direct line from behind the bar to get in contact with a clerk down here when he needed a restock, now there were several phones across the building that connected here. 

Propping an elbow by the phone Satoshi leaned into it and looked at his nails as if he was awaiting something, and soon enough the phone started to ring. Satoshi was quick to answer.

 "What is the situation?"
-
"What do you mean, what is the situation?! The Fifth Great Ninja War is happening. Where the hell are you?"
-
 "We're contracted to protect the Maid, not your men's asses."
-
"Why you arrogant little prick, I should"
-
 "Shut the hell up and listen to me. How many Ninja are here?"
-
"Wait, what? Why is that important? You should be up here."
-
 "It's important, if you want to live." 
-
"Em, Two came in. A blonde with huge tits, she is upstairs. I think she is looking for the bitch you have down there. The second was a male that looked kinda dweebish but he took out a handful of my best men then used one of them Jutsu to blend in. I kinda lost track of him afterwards. He's quick on his feet"
-
 "Is there anything else I should know about what is happening up there?"
-
"Well, I'm getting unconfirmed reports that a white eyed demon is having her way with my men on the outside."
-
 "Where are you?"
-
"WHERE AM I, I'm fucking hiding behind the bar!"
-
 "Use the hatch there and get to the building next door. From there I want you to round up all the men that is on Kongou's payroll and get them here as fast as you can. 

From the way it sounds we're dealing with a Hyūga outside. Lucky for us they are well documented. They use Chakra excessively in their more prominent techniques. So here is what I want you to do. When back up arrives, send waves of men at her. Don't get let them get within three meters of her and have them pelt her with projectile weapons. _DO NOT_ give her a chance to counter act. Once you start against her, keep the pressure on and keep her defensive. If she Body Flickers. You know vanishes at a high rate of speed. Cut the losses and regroup to go at it again. She has a near three hundred sixty degree field of vision. Use that to your advantage. Have men attacking her from buildings she cannot reach."

"After that and you can get into the building I want you to send men down into the basement at intervals of five at a time in ten minute increments. In that time any that live should make their way back up to you to rest. Do you understand what I'm ordering?"
-
"Why should I risk my life for you?"
-
 "I have a million Ryo payoff coming to me if we keep the maid and thwart them. If we are successful, it's yours."
-
"You have a deal. I'm heading out now"
-
~Click~

Satoshi hangs the phone up and turns to the two other people in the room as the manager closes the hatch behind him.  "Seems we've been found. If you weren't paying attention we have a Hyūga on the outside and it seems that Edie Nakano is here to fetch her maid." Satoshi looks to Alisa as he passes her.  "I remember the deal we had for your cooperation in not running off. I shall not kill her. The same cannot be said for him however." is stated as he pulled out a small container of face paint. Opening it he starts to smear it with two fingers over his face.



Today he modeled it off one of Kankuro's classic looks. Sure it was frivolous but he was a puppeteer after all. When he was finished he put the paint away and looked again to Ryu.  "Well, there has been plenty of time for them to make their way down here. So it's obvious that the blonde is searching the upper floors still, that leaves the second. The manager stated that he used a Jutsu to blend in. So he is either waiting on us to come to him or looking for the door down here. So, I suggest we give him a reason to come to us." is stated as he formed some seals. They were slow and methodical so he didn't waste an ounce of Chakra.  

Ram > Snake > Tiger > Dragon 

 "Earth Release; Secret Black Technique: Black Dust Clone" 

From his body black sand dusted and formed an exact clone of the boy. He gave it minimal Chakra, so all it was useful for was non taxing physicals.  "I'm sure you know what to do." is stated as he placed a hand on his doubles forehead. Using his manipulation of the sand he molded himself into a blue haired girl with a Hidden Leaf Headband and sent her on her way. 

_-Moments Later_ 

The Leaf Kunoichi breached the main lobby from the door to the left of the men's restroom. Pulling a Kunai she slits the throat of the first Goon that she comes across. His blood spills across the ground as she pushed him to the ground. Stepping over the body she tosses the bloody Kunai at a fleeing stripper as she tried to get away from the carnage. The blade catches the woman just above the diaphragm. A fatal blow, but a painfully slow death as one could no longer draw breath

_ "Do you know why I made the clone a Leaf Ninja?"_

Reaching into her pouch she pulled a small black orb and with a flick of her wrist she tosses it to her left into a crowd of huddling businessmen and strippers. It pops in their midst expelling a dark purple smoke. With tears flowing they flee coughing as their blood pours from their eyes and nose. Soon they are vomiting blood and bile as their innards liquefy.

_ "Plausible deniability, even if the Village that sent these Shinobi marked it as a low priority mission, below B, so they could sweep it under the rug. We'll still have witnesses that'll testify to the scary Konoha Ninja that attacked their co-workers and patrons. Killing indiscriminately. It's bad publicity any way you slice it and there are only so many times you can claim rouge agents in the ranks of their people. 

The Hyūga that is fighting outside is also bad publicity for Konoha, a premiere member of one of their Great Clans present at a Konoha mass slaughtering."_

Another of the goons fall at the cut of a Kunai as the clone makes it's way toward the Spirit Supply room. From her tool belt she pulls a string of explosive tags.

_-Downstairs_

Satoshi folded his arms as he walked over to the door.  "She has two orders. If she sees a body change into another body or someone entering the basement she'll stop the attack on the supply room and disperse using a smoke bomb to hide it. If she is attacked, she'll do the same if not she'll enter the room and cause it to explode. It's not enough to demolish the second floor, but it'll cause a pretty good fire. 

If we hear the explosion, we'll wake sleeping beauty in the closet up and make our way to the Strip bar across from us through the passage in that mop closet." he states leaning on the door frame.  "In any case I suggest we get ready, I'd ask you to take the furthest room near the stairs. There you can hide and wait for one or more of them to get down here. I'll set sentry in front of the door and lure them toward me. From there it's a pincer move and attack from both sides."~  

Little did Satoshi know that 'sleeping beauty'  was currently setting at the bar drinking his feel of free booze and smoking a joint.~~


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 26, 2014)

*Shinkurou Kengo*

_What a sword is meant for X_​
Now what am i suposed todo!? Gaaaah!! This is too troublesome, where the heck am I? I have been walking for a while now and look that i haven?t seen shit, indeed I don?t even know if what mah feet are walkin? on is mad eof rock ofreaking animal crap...dude, this is horrible. Don?t wanna sound like a pussy but It?s scary to be in the dark all alone, see that if something comes out of nowhere and tries to attack me I?ll probably shit my pants. Well, this is not the only thing I?m worried about though, where the hell does this Akarusa guy ended up? see  that I will feel bad if he got lost...okay, i know I?m not the one to talk but he even agreed to come here wth me at all...On the other hand he hasn?t told me where I can get tha mask.

*Click!*

Wait what was that sound, a click, it was definitely a clicking sound and a clicking sound in a cave is not normal, when I hear a clicking sound it reminds me of some things I?ve seen in TV and...what was it again? i?m sure this- Then the whole cave began to tremble man that this is not good! will I get trapped here?! Noooo!! That better doesn?t happen do you know how many ladies would cry my death?! This is the worst, I wanna go-"ROOOOOOOCK!!!!"I shouted and well, I thing it?s a perfectly normal reaction if you turn your head and a giant boulder is rolling towards you at a very dangerous speed"Shiiiiit!!! Akarusa wheret ha hell are ya!?" I screamed....like a girl. Dude this is shameful. As I run for mah life, even in this darkness, my eyes manage to see a hole in the middle of the way. Only nature knows what the hell a hole is doing there but who cares? I?m saaaveeed. Quickly i jump into it confident, great now I am completely

"SCREWEEEEEEEEED!!!"I yell while falling. Dude that this hasn?t been mah day!!! I close my beautiful orbs while falling,if I die at least I know Raku is strong enough to protect himself.Setsuna, wait for me that I am going to heaven too. I felt the time I fell was very long and I was ready for the worst...

*BAM!!!*

"OUCH!!"that hurts, man. It hurts alor, specially since mah butt is what crashed against the ground. It took me a while to fix myself but soon enough I was already inspecting the place, a weird light was around, flshing here and there. Isn?t that strange? Why would there be light in here? Something tells me that tha treasure is closer than i think.

Walking for a bit I hear a sound, the sound of steps; immediately I get to hide behind one of the boulders in there, is that an enemy? or is that Akarusa? I take a quick glance at the place and the let out a sigh of relief. I was already getting worried!!"Dude!! So ya?re fine, ya had me worried there"I said getting near and palming him on the back"Look,look!! There?s something weird in that place"pointing at a new hole wher ethe ligt seeme dto be more intensely"I?m sure there?s where tha treasure is heheheh" I instantly began to run but my Instinct forced me to jump back as a fist made of rock came out frm below and was about to smash mah body against the ceiling of the cave.

"Who the hell are you?I hear these words and turn to meet the owner of that voice. There is a young guy of around eighteen years old, his ahir was purple and had a very creepy look in his eyes. he had a kinda flashy attire.

"Hey, hey Yoshi...are thsoe your friends?"another voice echoed and from behind the first guy, a second one appeared, he was fat and bald, his clothe swere dark and he looked very weird, his smile didn?t give me much confidence either and those eyes were also strange.

"Hell no!! Anyway, who ar eyou two, you shouldn?t be here!"

"Should Yoshi and I get rid of them?"


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 26, 2014)

_A meeting with...God? nah VII​_

Akaya noticed her thinking about something after he mentioned the name of the blue-haired guy. Come to think of it, it wouldn?t be surprising if they kne weach other. After all the one who wasn?t allowed to hang around the town alone was the uchiha and no one else. Listening to her words and opinion about him, together with the fact that she ha snever seen the Houki boy in action, Akaya wodnered what kind of missions they did that the guy wasn?t forced to fight."Hmm really? I noticed he was cocky and I don?t particularly like that, I tend to egt coky some times too but you see, seems like he knows how to back up his shit"was the answer of the boy to her comment.  

Seeing her going somewhere, Akaya keeps moving his eyes scanning the place. Obviously he was kind of out of place, he had never been on a girl?s room, not even Manami?s so he wondered what would be the difference between his own room and a woman?s. Then she arrived and proposed to play a game with a coin. Akaya would be tails and Kirisaki would be heads. The boy wasn?t too convinced sicne he had never played anything of the sort but still a new experience was something he needed and who knows, maybe he oculd get a new friend out of all this.

"Fine" was his final answer as he took the coin and threw it nto the air. As he saw it spinning in mid air he remembered what she just said, he should answer everything if it was head.The coin took a mere instant to fall to the floor_"Shit"_he thought....It was head, now she could answer anything she wanted.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Apr 26, 2014)

*Ren Houki*
LIQUID TIME, RESCUE THE MAID

_________________​

From a few corridors away, the attention of both Ren Houki and his doppelganger were caught by the wave of blood-curdling screams and coughing. The Houki's eyebrow raised behind his disguise. _"What the hell is Edie doing?"_ He paused, considering the possibility of what the Nanako might be doing to incur such horrific sounding reactions. _"No... at worst, she'll just beat people up. It's not her, nor me, nor can it be Ryoko as she's outside. Is it one of theirs?"_

Ren pressed at the radio, making sure nobody was around to see or hear him before doing so. _"Ryoko-san, be careful out there and try to get in here as soon as possible. They're doing something fishy."_ And with that, he turned his attention down the corridor, approaching it somewhat tentatively. With the pitches of the screams having traits of both male and female, he reasoned that whoever it was in there was killing indiscriminately for whatever reason. Therefore, he couldn't just stroll in with his disguise as he had originally planned. Whoever was there would likely strike him, irrespective of his appearance, and the other shinobi would be made aware of the breech.

_"Oi, Meat Princess. I don't know where you are right now, but stop what you're doing and head to the main floor below you. I have reason to believe that the maid is being kept somewhere either here or in the basement." _ He communicated, then added, remembering how she punched through the entrance of the brothel: _"I'm also disguised as one of the guards, so if you see a stray one lurking around there, that's me."_

And then he waited.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Apr 26, 2014)

*Ren Houki*
A DAY IN THE LIFE OF REN, PART IV

_________________​
The training fields were empty, and the two shinobi stood at respective ends of it, separated by twenty metres of grass, dirt and weeds. They'd walked over here after breakfast, with Makoto having decided that a sparring contest would be the best way to digest the food. Having nothing better to do on his day off, Ren decided to agree to it. In any case, it'd be a good opportunity to train his close combat ability. His fight with Akaya Uchiha had highlighted that his physical strength was not quite where it should be, or at least not at the level where Ren was comfortable with. He generally used a bladed weapon to fight, but it still couldn't hurt to be able to get out of locks and holds more easily.

"Alright, get ready Ren!" Makoto smiled cheerfully, stretching his legs and then his arms for a warm-up. Then, without warning, he shot forward in a burst of speed towards the blue haired boy, leaping up with a twirl, before shooting out a chambered kick aimed for his face. The Houki reacted immediately, bringing an arm up vertical to his face to block it, and an additional palm to hold the arm in place for when the attack collided. Makoto's attack was strong, sending a dull pain into the area it struck and forcing Ren to slide back in his spot. Once he was sure that the momentum of the kick had been stopped by the defense, he made his own move, clutching at the leg and then bringing his knee up into the back of his knee.

Makoto backed away with a reverse body flicker immediately, wincing from the pain. "Argh, good one, man! You got me there! I expect nothing less from my rival!" He gave a half-pained grin, then ran forward again, delivering the same kick before spinning around and lashing out again and again. In the same way, Ren formed a defensive motion with his arm and blocked each one, each sequential kick smashing away like firm palms on a drum skin, before relenting as he backed away against a tree. "*LEAF HURRICANE!*" He roared. The Houki cursed inside his head and jumped away, moments before the kick struck him, instead smashing into the bark of the tree and causing it to violently collapse in an explosion of wood, leaves and dust.

As Ren landed on the ground, he immediately used another body flicker to dart in. Likewise, from the smoke, a purple blur shot out to meet him halfway. The two threw a series of lightning fast jabs and kicks at one another; it wasn't usually the Houki's style to do so, and he would have usually defended and waited for an opportunity to counter, but since he was trying to train his strength he needed to be a little more aggressive. Makoto's eyes widened in surprise, and then returned to a renewed gaze of determination as he lashed out with one downward kick at Ren, who acrobatically evaded it with a series of short handstands. 

_"He's gotten better since last time. He's faster, stronger and he could keep fighting for longer than I could to begin with."_ Ren thought to himself, noticing his heavy breathing and that his body was getting somewhat fatigued. Stretching the fingers of his right arm, he channeled raiton chakra through it, causing faint strands of blue to dance across it. 

"Finally decided to use your nintaijutsu, eh? I wouldn't have it any other way! The epic clash between the genius elite of the Houki clan, and the beast of hard work." Makoto commented, walking out of the cloud of dust his kick had caused to erupt. 

The two charged forward again, each bringing their fists backwards ready to strike at each other...

*"Lightning Pearl!"*

*"IRON FIST!"*

Their attacks collided with one another, both shinobi's faces gritted in determination. A sharp pain shot through Ren's arm as Makoto's punch met his, and likewise, a crackle of electricity began to numb Makoto's arm. The jumpsuit wearer shifted his stance, preparing to bring more momentum through to his punch, and a ball of electricity began to charge inside Ren's fist.

*Boom!*

A blast of lightning enveloped Makoto's entire body, throwing him backwards, but at the same time, he'd successfully cut his fist through the deadlock and finished the swing of his punch, causing a gust of powerful wind to punch Ren in the stomach and ragdoll him as well.


----------



## Chronos (Apr 26, 2014)

_Meaning of Birth Part II_












​
As the summon who's destiny she and I shared told me so, I was brought to a certain thought. Not only has the death of this woman caused me impacted grief on my life, but at present there was another that took her place. A person who could certainly be my guide and my savior, the memories of a child falling into a dark decent has extinguished before a incandescent flame of wonder and glee. While I might not be one whom dreams are ever to float upon skywards terrain, I would never had believed that I could care for someone as much as I did for my mother. And the sense grew painful in my heart as I didn't know what to truly express such gratitude... and such torment. Her eyes were as jaded and sapphire as much like the morning skyline. Something so blatant in her eyes, that it didn't took such magic as a pact formed through a illegitimate seal, stolen by a monger of death. Upon that horrid day there was always something I managed to understand, a silver-lining in that midst of poisonous clouds veiled in a shadowy maze of indecision, inaction and regret. 

While he finger were pressed upon my chin, strength built at the sight of her smile. Warming as much like hers, something about her just blessed him into believing that the future held hope. There wasn't a single action of her's that ever brought the fact that he had failed. But she always demonstrated compassion in moment of grief and much like this woman who now lays six feet under and her spirit roams somewhere in the unknown. There wasn't a moment he didn't regret those thoughts, and such sadness was but a memoir of a past that no longer held meaning. And what's worse, it guilt him to believe so. But what would have in turn happened if the two have never met? Would the world change it's course? Or would Rosuto never have become the man-- murderer his now? 

"It's becoming foggy. Her image."

"Humans are special, you might forget her face, but that won't stop you from loving her."

"I'm afraid."

"I know." 

"This. I never want to see this happen to anyone I hold dear." Placing his hand on the grave stone as he viewed the name that tormented his soul. The name of the woman he failed. "Tachi, Mina, Gendou, Kitsuki, Zyana, Kirisaki, Zansatsu even. These people have formed certain links on me that I hoped have never formed. Whatever thing is cruel enough to separate me from their presence. I'm not sure my sanity can hold it."  

"Hey, Rosuto?"

"That includes you too, you know?"

Stern was his look, resolute and unwavering as the breeze of the chill earth had sways the locks of his hair towards the side with its rhythmic flow. Locking her eyes with his she seemed surprised, for once in her life she felt as if she didn't knew the man that stood before her, those eyes, one of which gleamed luminescent blue under the radiant dim lighting of the snow lands, the other with the color of velvet crimson, those menacing evil glare of the enemies eyes, but through them was the kindness of a child, a boy, whom wanted to lose at the game of failure. 

"I swear by the powers that guide my path that I will, from this day and forever forward, never allow any man, person or beast take you from me. I will risk anything that is in my power to allow myself to fight against the forces that dare obstruct my path. I will slice through the minority, or die alongside the majority. But I will not bury you. I will not mourn another family member because I was either unable, or too incompetent. I swear to you, on this day, in the name of my resolute heart, I will not fail you. I will not let you, die."

"Too bad if that wasn't simply an empty promise."


----------



## Kei (Apr 26, 2014)

_[The Phoenix, The Mermaid, and The Rock Candy]
[Part Three]_​
Kei knew about the Fennikkusu, it wasn?t like she couldn?t escape it anyway, they were the type of people that would stand out from the crowd, but not in the way others would think. It was just that aura that they carried when they were out, the look they gave people, and how they talked.  It was like they had an air to them that wasn?t really royalty but something of a different taste. Even now as Kyo threw that aura around, she still couldn?t pinpoint it.

?Got something to say to me shrine maiden?? He asked her, Kei blushed a bit, she was staring at him a bit too hard, ?it?s okay to be dazzled by appearance, is this your first time meeting someone like me.?

Kei eyes narrowed, ?I was in thought?Not really dazzled by your appearance??

Kyo smirked, ?Really now, you weren't dazzled by me, I guess you have really bad sight for being in the sea too long. The salt ruined your eyes??

How could someone like him even exist? Kei never meant someone of this caliber of rudeness. The amount of cockiness that he was giving off was almost suffocating. Even when she frowned at him, he just smirked big enough to show off some of his teeth.  Kei turned around as she began to go off in the opposite direction from anywhere he was located. Her tongue craved rock candy, and she was going to get her rock candy. 

???? Kyo looked at the girl for a minute before walking with her, when she turned around and saw him, and she began to pick up the pace. Her small stature made her walking fast into the same distance as one of long strides.

Kei turned around and looked at the boy that was fooling her, but he just cocked his head and gave her a confused look. She closed her eyes a bit, and wondered if this was Susano testing her and her patience. 

?May I help you?? She asked as kindly as she could muster, she must be patient. She must be.

?Yeah, I?m bored.? Kyo answered the towel still wrapped around his neck, ?So I wish for you to entertain me.?

Kei was for a loss of words, but she just crossed her arms and looked at the boy, who seemed to think nothing was wrong with the statement he just said. She didn?t know whether to be upset with his wording, or legit worry about the boy if he was very serious about this.  Either way the girl was at a complete loss, as if someone stole all the words to describe her emotions at this point and left her with just bewilderment. 

??I don?t know?What to say to that??

?You don?t have to say anything, just entertain me.?

?Arrrgggghhh?.?


----------



## Chaos Theory (Apr 26, 2014)

*Zansatsu|Genin|Fuzengakure|Liquid Time*

*[Brothel, Fuzengakure]​*​
[Toxicity|Liquid Time]​
_-Fuzengakure,Two Days Ago_

Satoshi sat in a chair in an empty room silently reading a book. Above him, in the brothel, a techno beat blared as the establishment's night shift came on the scene. A moment or two later the door to the room opened and the silver haired Alisa walked into the room. Her face was flushed red with embarrassment, "Do-do women really find this life style appealing?" she asks as she tried to flush the thoughts of the women upstairs slowly pulling their clothing off and gyrating their bodies in all manner of indescribable ways. She touched her warming face and walked over to the bed. Down here the music could be heard. But it was muffled to the point that it actually sounded like what it was. Music and not the muddled mixture of buzzing in the speakers and loud bass that caused the room to shake.

 "Some women have no choice but to live this sort of life, or at least that is likely their thought." is replied as he turned the page in a book that highlighted Genjutsu and it's uses and ways to discern if you are caught in one.  "Drugs and sex is a part of life here in Fuzengakure as such is life in the big city. Two out of five of the women on this establishment's payroll have a drug problem and they use sex and their body to pay for that addiction. One in five are run-away's that feel they have no other options left to them. The rest are a mix of professionals and addicts. Either way, it attracts a certain clientele." is added as he closed the book. Alisa looked at him as he spoke. Like most of the time his voice was calm and denoted no emotion. It was like he wasn't human, even though she wanted to see him in a humane light as he treated her well. 

 "While I was out today I picked a pair of earmuffs up for you, knowing how loud the music was here, I figured that you would likely need these to sleep.", "Thank you" is replied as she took the ear protection from him. Setting on the edge of the bed she started to pull her shoes from her feet.  "I'll be hitting the bathroom while you ready yourself for bed" is uttered as he pulled himself from his seat. She looked down at the floor as he left, what type of person was he truly? Was this a mask he wore or was this cold calculating man the real Zansatsu as he portrayed himself? He had allowed her to pick out some bed cloths earlier that day, so now she dressed herself for slumber. At least he had a shred of dignity, as he allowed her to dress herself alone.

_-Above, Men's Restroom_










​
Satoshi splashed water on his face and looked up into the mirror. His pupils shrink as he looked at his own reflection. She was about to go to sleep, so now he could be left to his own devices.  "This is the perfect place to do what it is I need to do." he muttered while looking down into the sink. Water, white with foam, swirled down the drain as he allowed the faucet to run. With a light cough he shut the water off and shakes most of the wetness from his hands before pulling himself from the sink. Pulling a paper towel or two from the dispenser he wipes his hands dry. Pulling his hands together after tossing the trash he forms a set of seals which cause Black Sand to Waft of his body. Pouring half his Chakra into it he creates an exact duplicate of himself. A Black Dust Clone as he called it.  "I'll be back around one." he muttered. The clone of himself nodded as his creator Flickered away. Stretching the new he walked from the restroom and headed back for the door. Showing his copy of the Mission Statement to the goon posted there he is allowed access to the basement. 

Walking down the flight of stairs he is soon in front of the door to the room that Alisa now lay sleeping in. Cracking the door, just to be sure he sees her calm face with the covers pulled to just her chin. Nodding he walks over to the adjacent room after closing the door to. Grabbing a chair he sets it by the door and takes a seat. ~

_-Fuzen_ 

The baseball cap he stole in Konoha was now firmly pulled down over his head as he closed a 'borrowed' jacket over his body suit. Looking up he just gave off the vibe of a bad person. Which was the norm for this part of Fuzen. He blinded in well with all the other scum of the earth. With a wicked grin forming he picked a corner out, not too far from where the Brothel was. Pulling to a lean he folded his arms and cast his glace to the ground. 

 "Hey my man!" he bites with a crisp yet formal voice. The man, piss drunk, wobbled to a stop. "Mwhoooo, meee?" is asked as the man wobbled over to him. Satoshi pulled his head from the ground allowing one of his dark green eyes to be seen.  "Yeah man, I'm new here, dig? I got some premium stuff too." is replied as he held a small plastic bag up. Inside were a few pills of varying color. Reds, blues and greens and all glow with an eerie light. The man leaned in and looked at the product in question. His eyes narrow as he stands back up. He'd never seen glowing pills before. "Howsh mmmuch?" is asked as he went for his wallet,  "You're my first client my main man. You get the first batch for free." is replied as Satoshi held the product out to him. "Thanksh!"

The man takes the pills from Satoshi not knowing they were a new poison the boy was testing. Shaking the bag with a grin the man opened it as Satoshi walked off.  "See you round my man" is offered with a wave as the man popped two of the pills quickly. With a quick Body Flicker Satoshi is around the corner peering back to the man as he took the last two pills. At first nothing happened and the man wobbled toward another bar. Satoshi arched an eyebrow but shadowed the man from the darkness of the shadows . Another block or two down he stops in his tracks and grabs his throat. With a heave a mouthful of blood and bile hits the ground as blood streamed from his eyes, nose and ears. 

The reaction for separate dosage was slow, Satoshi needed a bit quicker reaction in battle. He made the mental note as he rolled his back on the alleyway wall. He'd have try the full dose in one pill, just to see what would happen. 

-


----------



## Chaos Theory (Apr 26, 2014)

*Post Continued*

*Cont​*
Using the Transformation Jutsu, to turn into a brute of a man in a trench coat and leather golfing hat. He strolls the streets with his hands stuffed in his pockets and stony glance cast forward. His eyes, now gray, traced the streets where the women that couldn't get jobs for their looks peddled their bodies at a discounted rate, some men too sold themselves. But Satoshi cared not for the depravity of man. He just needed a new guinea pig. Turning down a side street he see his new mark. It was a small blonde that looked as frail as a skeleton, her blonde hair was frizzed and messy. She fidgeted as she patrolled an alleyway hoping that someone would take notice. Her looks were a mess, so she hadn't had that much business so she walked around with her tits hanging out for all to see. Which didn't do too much to improve her looks. 

What surprised Satoshi though, was the fact that she was a new mother as a child wrapped up started to cry next to her. Stopping her jerky movements she leans down and picks the child up to try and quite it.  Walking up to her Satoshi pulls a bag out. Orange pills glistened with a quiet glow. "I-I have no money mister" she said looking hungrily to the bag. Pulling a hand to her mouth she started to chew on her fingers as her gaze pulled from the bag to the man to her body then back to the bag. A dark, foul, grin slipped across Satoshi's lips. It was time to see how desperate this woman was for a 'fix'. Pointing to the squalling girl in her arms Satoshi shook the bag. The mother at first seemed appalled that he'd want her little girl. But reluctantly she handed the child over... _I-I can always have more children_ she thinks as Satoshi dropped the bag into her hands. The woman seemed to have second thoughts though. It, however, was just for a second as she reached a hand out as Satoshi turned but instead she pulled the bag up to her eyes.

With a lust for a high plastered over her face she turned and dashed into the alleyway. Satoshi watched from the corner as she shared her gift with some of her just as disheveled looking friends that couldn't give their pussy away. The reaction to the drug was a lot quicker this time, but more violent as they tore at their faces while they bled out.  "Interesting, well" he states looking to the child. He contemplated poisoning it to see how it'd react in an infant. But that was illogical, this child did no wrong. With a Flicker he is gone. 

_-Orphanage_

Satoshi sat the child on the doorstep to Fuzen's Orphanage, he knew that the halls were already jammed pack. But he wasn't as depraved to kill an infant, well not just yet. With a solid knock he vanished. A moment or two later a nun with hair frizzed from under her hat stepped out onto the doorway. Looking around and then down she spots the child. A note was affixed to it's sheets.

_Hello,
My mommy traded me for a bag of pills so she could get high. In her selfish lust for drugs she sentenced me to a life without her for a high that killed her and her friends. Please give me to a family that will raise me to be a better person, or raise me yourself to be a respected member of this Village. ~_​

The woman, stricken with surprise, looked for whom could have left her. But saw no one. 

_-Midnight_

Satoshi stood on one of the lower buildings in the Village. Looking down he saw a few homeless men and women standing around a fire. In his hand he rolled an orb. It was the same poison he was dealing all night. Except this was in a nice gaseous form. Shaking it in his loose fingers he drops it on the group of men and women. With a ping it hisses to life spewing the gas over them. Clenching their throat they cough and sputter while bloody tears ran from their eyes. This had been the quickest reaction so far and a vile grin sat across his face as he watched them vomit their stomachs onto the piss stained ground.  'Well, isn't this interesting?" he mutters to himself while shoving his hands into his pockets.  "People are so willing to take pills from strangers. They never know what they'll get. That high they are expecting or rat poison cut and chopped to look like their drug of choice. They'll trade the children they bore for the high, if they are desperate enough and share their gain in a moment of drug lust." is mused. In his mind it only confirmed how useless people were. That killing them off was no different then slaughtering a head of cattle.

No, no one would miss these people. A stain on society. With a sigh he checks his watch. He needed to be getting back to the brothel. With a pulse he is gone in a Body Flicker.

_-Bed, Bath and Behind_

Satoshi stepped into the basement and dismissed himself. taking a seat he stretched as he filed all those thoughts away. He'd learned much about his new poison. Tonight should finish this study off. Closing his eyes he drifts off. 

For him, it was an instant. But it was now six in the morning. Five hours had passed and Alisa accidentally woke the already light sleeper up. She needed a bathroom break. "Oh, I'm sorry Zansatsu. I didn't mean to wake you." she apologized.  "No need for that, I was about to get up anyway. Would you care for some breakfast?" he asks. ~


----------



## LunarCoast (Apr 26, 2014)

luffy no haki said:


> *Shinkurou Kengo*
> 
> _What a sword is meant for X_​
> Now what am i suposed todo!? Gaaaah!! This is too troublesome, where the heck am I? I have been walking for a while now and look that i havent seen shit, indeed I dont even know if what mah feet are walkin on is mad eof rock ofreaking animal crap...dude, this is horrible. Dont wanna sound like a pussy but Its scary to be in the dark all alone, see that if something comes out of nowhere and tries to attack me Ill probably shit my pants. Well, this is not the only thing Im worried about though, where the hell does this Akarusa guy ended up? see  that I will feel bad if he got lost...okay, i know Im not the one to talk but he even agreed to come here wth me at all...On the other hand he hasnt told me where I can get tha mask.
> ...



Hearing the sound of Shins voice was enough to snap Hatori out of it and turns his head to Shin in a instant only to witness the rock hand form below him and almost knock his companion into the air. He was glad to see that Shin reacted quickly, quicker than he thought infact, someone who seemed this carefree didn't seem like the sort to move and react so quickly. Regardless it was not something he could argue, certainly not right now.

Hatori stands up and turns to the three who apperntly would be their oppenents the other seeming far less interested and just focusing upon the boulder and comments, "Curious. Perhaps our pressence was indeed detected, this could be troubling. Go on right ahead Yoshi, I trust you three can handle lowly faithless Shinobi?"

"Enough talk!"The woman leaping forward and pulling a Kunai from under her flowing sleeve throws it in the direction of Hatori, who ducked to dodge incoming blow seeming slightly faster than his foe. He drew Amagumo with haste and blocks a second Kunai as they come into contact with on another, the blade of his Ninjatō glowing brighter than ever. April quickly takes flight finding a 'safe' area in the roof of the structure but shudders uncomfortably in the rainfall.
Hatori asking, "Who the hell are you guys?!"

"Shut it and fight ANBU scum!"She shouts in his face seemingly over eager to draw blood from him because apperntly he was a member of ANBU? Whatever it didn't matter if Shin knew what ANBU was or not any more, he had drew blood once before and this seemed a fair easier prospect, these were enemies and he almost didn't much care what happend to them. _Kunai, short ranged melee combat with ranged ability. Weak defensive capabilities however, so maybe I should... hmm. That does not seem prudent, she might have something up her sleeve._

She deflects a blow from Hatori as he took a swing aimed at the stomach region aimming for the vital areas in this battle. If they wanted to indeed kill them he could not allow that to happen, no matter what their goal was, they were up to no good and that didn't mean well for the village.

Their weapons clash once more before she tried to sweep kick him, and was successful for the most part knocking Hatori off his feet before, switching to a offensive position with the Kunai she plunged it down at him but he was quick on his feet enough to roll over and swing Amagumo at the legs drawing the first sign of blood this fight as she recieved a deep cut. She growls but is otherwise unaffected or simply did not care for the wound, making handseals while leaping in his direction leaving the Kunai behind;
_
Snake > Ram > Horse > Hare > Ram > Horse > Hare > Snake > Ox_

"Suiton: Suirō no Jutsu!"

Hatori is shocked to find the nearby pool of water surge up around him, and form a sphere of denser than normal water around him. He is quick to take a deep breath expecting he might not be able to breath easily in such a jutsu, and discovered himself to be correct once he was fully engulfed into the jutsu. _Bitch.... Such a dishonourable technique, but effective. Ugh I'm not going to dround am I?_

She grins and makes an additional handseal, prompting Hatori to release his breath in a pained scream. Feeling the water pressure around him drastically increase, _I need to get out of this thing now! Damnit..._ As much as he doubted it'd be much use it does the only thing he can think off and grips Amagumo's hilt tightly and makes a crosswards slashing motion, the womans smirk turning into a expression of shock as the sword cuts through the jutsu as if paper and lands a deciesive blow. Hatori falls to one knee when the jutsu breaks, his mask and clothing recieving a splatter of red he breaths heavily trying to recover before someone took advantage of his state only looking up to see the woman fall to the floor lifeless and her blood tainting the waters below him. Which to his surprise seems to disappear as quickly as it appeared turning crystal clear once again. _What is this place? Amagumo is not only acting weird but cut through the jutsu?_

The man focusing upon the boulder looks over his shoulder and frowns, "The expendable whore died..."


----------



## Chronos (Apr 26, 2014)

_Meaning of Birth Part III_












​
Before now stood a man who sat on the grave with noted blithe in his lip, smoking a cigarette while eyes exuded madness of a caliber unknown to the boy and summon. However power the threatening aura that this man portrayed was no enough to cause Rosuto to swing his arm in attempt to drive his fist into his mien, but just like his outburst, his fist had halted mid-flight. As if a wall came across the two he forced his fist into the space that seemed to have grasped his movements, before his eyes met with the boy's. A grin so eminent in that face of his as he played around with the bud of his smoke, turning it from side to side while he gazed towards the side, meeting with now the summon who had seemed to close the gap between the two, and had thrown her own blow into an apparent blind spot but that as well was brought to halt.

"You know, sometimes it's fun stepping on eggshells, while the other tries to have this fucking dumbass deeply rooted emotional trauma that's veiled by some disgusting resolution of change. Or some bullshit of that magnitude. Hey, boy, Ros-whatever. How's that eyes working for you? Think you can read _MY_ movements? Hyehehehe..." 

Not before long an invisible force had pushed them form the imminent wall that held their movements together, the force of it's power was enough to rocket both towards the distance without mercy or restriction. It was as being blown off a canon at high speed. The man held a rusty screw attached on his head that seemed to started from the left side of his head and end on it's right. He turned it and the sound of metal grinding through what seemed like gears withing his cranium met his ears, such eerie scarecrow like appearance. While Rosuto rose from his feet, Rei had cut their distance and stepped next to him, prepping her stance for defense. The man stood from where he sat turning to see the grave that expose the name of the woman whom Rosuto had let die.

"Setsuna Tamachī? This was the woman who caused me the summon? What incompetent fool. Well, I suppose you should never have henchmen do your work, especially some fodder that's only worth would equal to that as scrubbing the shit out of my ass."

"Don't EVER say her name!" 

Rosuto clenched his teeth at the sound of his mother's name, those words he spewed were like daggers to his soul, not sustaining his anger, he kicked the earth once more with daring and pulled out his kunai from the satchel, swinging to his throat, this time instead of the wall there was just a simple bent of his knees, however the speed of how this was executed baffled him, he didn't even see his movement in the split second that he move, even with his eye trained on him, reading all his movement, it was blitzed without as much as a thought, linking his fist into the child jaw, sending upwards while he still trained his eyes on the grave.

"Well then. That was a bit naive of you. You should never rush so blindly into a fight. Although that punch felt good. You've been giving me A LOT of frustration lately. Like that itch you can't scratch, but still want to. What the hell? This stupid bitch."

Stomping the grave with Rosuto still lifted himself of the ground, the man continued to speak. Rei had brought her bow and began to throw the arrow, the kunai that Rosuto held still twirled upon the void, and this insane man, gripped it between his finger and half-heartedly swipe the arrow, parrying it course and causing it to fall with a simple collision.

"What!? He didn't even bother to look at out direction..."

"Stop!!" 

"Right, right, in a minute. You don't always get a chance to comfort thieves."

Turning towards the other two he gazed at the with smirk embedded on his lips.

"Thieves!? We never stole anything from you, you freak!"

He looked at the point who spewed nonsense

"Of course you did. You're my property after all." he pointed at Rei whom was dumbfounded "You took quite sometime to get and then I hear this little shit tried and succeeded to make a pact with you? That's not cool, bro. And it seems that this other idiot could quite make it that White thumps you down a couple of notched. Or kills you, so guess what I had to take the stage."

Rosuto eyes widen as he finally made the connection. He was the cause of all his torment, he was met with the man that had forced this eye upon him, the man whom had caused him to flee for his life, the man whom made him loose his mother. The man behind it all was this creature of malicious aura surrounding his existence. A soul so drenched in maddening insanity it felt infectious. Such incredible sense of strength exuded from that mien that simply reflected a sparkling interest in the torment conveyed through the facial expression and shattered sentiments fragmented in his eyes. 

"So, back then a year ago... You were the one that ordered that man I killed to find the scroll--"

"Upon trying to retrieve he was met with a civilian that walked around his her son. The man fleeing the Ivery compound could not waste his time to halt and so he killed the woman that stood before him."

"The idiotic, constipated insanity of the boy rushed out like a ensemble of dog after a fucking bitch in heat, and soon he managed to successfully kill the man before him, take the scroll and form a pact with the summoning of frost, Rei."

"You fucking bastard!" 

This man laughed at the pinnacle of his lungs after witnessing such glorious portrayal of anger exuding from those crimson eyes. Such joy of sadistic pleasure fulled him in existential ecstasy. 

"WOW! That's good! But allow me to introduce myself... boy. I'm Mao Motonashi."



"The _'Modified'_ Hero." ​


----------



## Kei (Apr 26, 2014)

_[The Phoenix, The Mermaid, and The Rock Candy]
[Part Four]_​
There was something annoying about the girl. However, Kyo wouldn?t lie that she wasn?t interesting. The shrine maiden?s body seemed to say just bully me.  He felt like a horrible predator and she was a nothing but bunny between his fangs.  Her reactions to what he said or did were almost perfection, she reacted just the way he wanted her to, and that made him want to bully her more. The way she tried to control her anger, or the way she blushed when he caught her staring, Kyo almost was having too much fun being around her. 

?Oh, welcome back Kei!?  A vendor greeted her, she was a young lady, but she clearly she was a bit older than them. When she noticed Kyo, she smiled a bit, ?Who?s your friend??

Kei looked at Kyo and shook her head a bit, ?He?s not my----?

?Kyo Minami.? Kyo answered her, laying the Minami part of his name a bit thick, ?Nice to meet you ma?am? 

Kyo looked at Kei and her face was pure confusion, as if she was trying to understand a bad joke, but no matter which way she linked it, it didn?t make any logical sense.  The vendor blushed at Kyo a bit before turning back to her. Though she continued to make eye contact, Kyo appreciated the fact that his hair didn?t dry fully yet because it clung to him in all the right ways. When he shoved it back to reveal his fiery eyes, she was completely fumbling over herself, and Kei was still trying to understand the joke.

??.Alright?? Kei said as she began to pick up some rock candy, all different colors, and ?I was wondering can I get these??

The vendor nodded as Kei offered her the money, ?If you keep eating sweets like that Kei, your teeth will fall out.? She laughed a bit

?It would be because I was enjoying life!? Kei answered as she admired the crystallized sugars in different colors. 

?Shrine maiden, what are those?? Kyo asked, but it wasn?t that simple. Kei felt his breath on her ears and it caused her whole body to shiver. She jumped and turned around to see the boy was leaning pretty close trying to get a good view of her candy. 

Kei face was flushed, ?Rock?Candy?? She stuttered a bit, holding the candy close, but the boy didn?t take them off of them. 

?What are they?? He asked again, ?They look weird??

Kei watched the curiosity filled the boy?s face. He was serious about not knowing about rock candy. She looked at the ones in her hand, one red, blue, and two green ones. 

?They are sugar candies,? Kei answered him before offering him, ?Want to taste??

Kyo grabbed the red one and unwrapped it, ?I hate sweet things shrine maiden??

Her eyes narrowed at him with clear annoyance, ?Then why did you take it???

?Because it?s rude to not take food that people offer you.? Kyo answered her as he put the rock candy in his mouth, the sweet taste overwhelmed his taste buds and he shivered a bit. Kei smiled as even though he really disliked the extremely sweet thing, he continued to eat it, taking huge bites out of it and chewing it with a face of pure disgust. 

Kei took the blue one and began to eat hers, ?If you don?t like it, you can throw it away.? 

Kyo?s eyes narrowed at her, ?Don?t waste things given to you shrine maiden!? His body did another jolt responding to another intake of sugar.  ?Oh god, how can you eat things like this!?

Watching him in pain like this, was almost worth all the horrible things he was doing up to this point.


----------



## Olivia (Apr 26, 2014)

*Kirisaki Shinkō
A New Visitor VIII
*
He venomously agreed and sat down at the table with me. I flipped the coin, and for what seemed like an eternity, dangled in the air air. Of course, the coin fell merely seconds later, making a small thud on the ground. When we both looked it had been heads, meaning I could ask the boy anything I wanted.

I pondered about what could be asked. I didn't want to ask anything too private or too risky from the start, no, that would come later on. I had to ask him something small and almost meaningless, but something that held its own weight. I decided to ask:

"Hmm, what is the first mission you've been on?"

Afterwords, we flipped the coin once again, as it swung full force into the air. It twirled endlessly, but assuredly it would come back down. The circular metal coin made it's way to the floor, revealing its 'tail' side. A little sheepishly, I looked to the Uchiha and said:

"Well...I guess it you're turn to ask me something."

I honestly was a little nervous, the boy could ask me any question on his mind and I would have to answer it fully. Well, not like I had any secrets exactly worth telling. Of course there were always those type of embarrassing secrets like, what was the color of your underwear or something, but I sort of doubt this boy would ask that type of question. My face became a slight hue of red just thinking about it. ​


----------



## Bringer (Apr 26, 2014)

*Ryu Reikon*

It would appear that everything was going down now. The people who wished to bring Alisa back were here, and were causing ruckus upstairs. The boy remained sitting, however he shifted his arms that were once behind his neck so he could cross his arms. Sure he should spring into action, but the safety of mooks and lackeys weren't a priority to him. His job was to simply make sure Alisa isn't taken from this room.

He was actually quite impressed on how Satoshi didn't skip a beat and began to formulate a plan. So it would seem he was going to even make use of the fodder. After he was done giving plans that organize the weak but numerous allies that is Kongou's men, he then began to mention one of the opponents. A Hyuuga... The name sounded familiar to Ryu but he wasn't quite sure. He used to hear them in some old legend and fairy tails back in the Reikon clan when he was a child, but he's never actually met one.

The prince glanced at Satoshi as he started putting on makeup... Such a pointless thing to do. It did nothing to hide his identity, and would not aid them in combat in anyway. Sort of disappointing, Ryu had thought he was better than that. However immediately after the puppeteer had done something that even managed to bring a slight smirk to the dragon prince's emotionless demeanor. It was gone as soon as it came. The whole plan of having his clone disguised as a konoha ninja to slaughter people was brilliant.

After all tensions between black and white were already high, this small act could very well ignite war... Again Ryu shook hypothetical away from his head as Satoshi began to give him orders. The prince wasn't exactly prideful, and was willing to cooperate... But he had other things in mind. He began staring at the maid intently.

"Hide her in the closet." Suddenly the prince made a few handsigns and in a puff a smoke he looked identical to Alisa. "I'll be going upstairs." He then pulled out a kunai. "As soon as one of her rescuers try to "save" me I'll cut them down." He made sure to hide the kunai carefully as he began running up the steps and into the battle zone that was the brothel. Him looking exactly like the maid is bound to get the attention of either Ren or Edie, and with them not suspecting an attack there would be no way for them to avoid his killing blow with the kunai.


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 26, 2014)

_A meeting with...God? nah VIII​_

I began to sweat a little once she asked that question, see that I am not a normal genin or something. Asking for my first mission takes me back to when i was seven years old, to think that my birthday present would be that kinda shit pisses me off. Seriously who sends a seven years old to one of those missions? I do know what i was raised for and all but I just don?t think it was okay for me to go and experience that. Faking that i am thinking deeply to remember I closed my eyes tot hink a way to say it but not revealing too much.

"My first mission was an info gathering, you know going acquiring some details, numbers and come back home with a scroll. Nothing big, I even had to go with a team though."I replied, yeah nothing big, except for the fact that it was ANBU mission where we had to retrieve information and kill every single enemy, I didn?t do much, I was the one who stole the info and protected it while the res of the squad did the job yet I witnessed everything. After that one I had nightmares for a whole week straight. That mission is the one I will definitely never forget, never; the way I described it doesn?t sound too tragic but I have no words to describe what really happened, it was stupid, so illogical I even wondered if we were really humans but then  i understood that it is because we are humans that we can do that, calling ourselves beasts is like an insult to the animals.

After that she threw the coin again and this time heads came out so it was my turn. Now, what kind of question would you ask to her? I could go with some random question like Kaito-san has told me and ask for her underwear color but I don?t think she would be happy with that. Staring at her I notice she is kinda red. I lead my hand and touch her cheek, then her forehead"You sick or something, gal? You?re kinda red"I say still thinking on what I could ask her. 

"Hmmm...your religion...allows you to have a family and all of that when you grow up?"was the only thing that crossed my mind in the moment, still i think it would be good to know more about that Kibo Church or whatever the name was.


----------



## Laix (Apr 26, 2014)

_Edie Nakano_
SIDE STORY (LIQUID TIME)
_Guardian Angel_​braveheart;
KONGOU'S BROTHEL, FUZENGAKURE RED LIGHT DISTRICT_

*- Inside the brothel - *_

All these voices, all these damned voices fighting for her attention. Screams of terror, yells to get out, bellowed questions asking the arrogant blonde just what in the world she was doing smashing things up. Then there was her teammates, trying to bark orders to her over the headset.

"Oi, Meat Princess."

"Edie! Get outta there!"

"The maid is being kept somewhere either here or-"

"Go downstairs! She's downstairs! _No_, what are you doing!?"

Tugging at her locks in frustration, Edie let out a startling scream before tearing the headset from her ear and throwing it against the wall, smashing it into pieces. She was sick of their orders, their 'better-than-you' attitude and their obsession with plans and intelligence. This was her maid, her rescue mission, her problem.

She was going to sort it just fine.

_(Alright... Downstairs you say? Downstairs it is.)_

Being on the top floor of a three-storey building, Edie paused her rampage for a moment as she allowed the chakra to flow to her feet. Its potency increased with haste until there was just enough for the Nakano's entry plan. The terrified whores and semen-stained men watched as the girl jumped up a few feet, pulling her legs in and her arms raised above her head before smashing her feet into the floor. With all that built up chakra released in an instant, splintered wood and debris flew around the room as the girl fell right through the floor. With her feet as her drill, she smashed straight through the ground floor and landed in the basement with another _*SMASH*_. 

When the battle princess had waded through the smoke and gotten a clear visual of her surroundings, she realised she wasn't in the room where they were holding Alisa - four connected rooms made up the basement of this establishment, and Edie wasn't in the right one. She began running to the next room, screaming out for Alisa's name as she searched frantically for her asset. 
*
- Meanwhile, Outside -*

Unfortunately for Ryoko, her job was to just fight the seemingly endless wave of goons coming for her blood outside the brothel. She heard smashing, screams, cries, even 'why?s' but her attention couldn't falter for a second. Using the signature taijutsu of the Hyūga Clan, she was tearing through the swarms of men like their lives weren't worth anything. 

"How are things going in there!?" Ryoko yelled over the headset as she assumed a new stance, jabbing her fingers into the next piece of meat before blasting him away with double-palmed push. "Have you found Alisa!?"

Before she could even listen for an answer however, her eyes which see all and everything caught a kunai aimed straight for her from above. She caught it between her fingers with style and grace, flinging it back straight for where it came from, this time actually hitting the mark right between the eyes. It was after that ranged attack she realised that the goons weren't as dumb as they came off; they had concluded that close-quarters-combat was futile against a Hyūga and were now going to spam her from the rooftops as judged by the lines and rows of suited men clutching all sorts of shinobi weaponry from shuriken to senbon.

"Oh? So that's how its going to be?" 

Yes, the Hyūga were famous for their taijutsu. Yes, the Hyūga were most lethal in close range and yes, long-ranged combat was certainly not their thing.

But the second trait of the Hyūga Clan was arguably as famous as their Jūken.

The leader of these archers counted down from three for his men to fire. Ryoko took this chance to scan the area with her byakugan, counting just how many men there were for her to face.

"3...!"

5, 10, 15, 25, 30... easily 40, perhaps 50. It was hard to tell looking upwards at the rooftops of buildings.

"2...!"

Without an ounce of fear in her body, she began to spin on her heel with her palms upright and her arms extended. 

"1...!"

The speed of her movement picked up its pace, blue streaks of chakra began to form in a dome-like shape around her body.

"FIRE!!"

Upon his command, Kongou's army fired away their weapons straight for the Chūnin. Against any other shinobi, they would be in a tough situation. Hundreds, perhaps even thousands of ninja tools being thrown at you in an instant. It was a rain of steel, and we all know its impossible to avoid the rain.

That is true, unless...

_*HAKKESHŌ KAITEN!*_
​
A force of blue with whispers of dust encased Ryoko, deflecting every single shard of metal the men tossed at her. With luck, some of the weapons deflected straight back to the senders, impaling them brutally - in a few instances, fatally -. When their initial barrage ended, her rotating came to a slow.

With panted breath, she teased the thugs who thought a few bits of steel could take out the prodigy of the Hyūga Clan.

"You're gonna have to try better than that!"

As if taking her advice, the leader had this men ready a new, improved assault - Three shinobi, presumably genin if they were hanging around with Kongou, all weaving a series of handseals followed by the curving of two fingers around their mouths - otherwise known as the fireball technique. Realising that her heavenly rotation wouldn't be enough for something on a ninjutsu level, she took a different stance involving a crouch-like pose with an extended leg and spread arms.

"3... 2... 1... FIRE!"
*
- Back in the basement - *

Edie was on her third room now, but still no luck. In the cracked wooden door to her left was the final room, where there was a warm glow emitting through the holes. It looked like candle light, and for her that was a sign of life. Without any pre-thought on what could be waiting for her, the brave-hearted Nakano broke through the door, looking the unlikely part in her torn school uniform and stunning looks  ​


----------



## Olivia (Apr 26, 2014)

*Kirisaki Shinkō
A New Visitor IX
*
I listened to his answer, and it seemed like a typical one. So mainly just gaining information? Well, as a genin one couldn't expect any different, we were simply new shinobi, and having anything too difficult could compromise the entire operation. Although what did catch my interest was 'had to go with a team'.

Wouldn't a genin's first mission always be with a team, no matter if it was from finding a cat to assassinating a political leader? Maybe it was because of the levity of the task, but does this mean he does some missions by himself? I haven't had that luxury even when all I had to do was save a girl from a tower.

Before he asked the question, he asked me if I felt alright. I quickly pulled myself together and cheeply smiled, trying to put any previous thoughts aside. It was now my question where he asked if I could start a family despite being in the religion. I had heard that some religions, if you were a nun you couldn't go out and start a family because you were completely devout to only your god, but at the Kibō church things were a bit different.

It was true that I technically devoted my life to our god, but that didn't mean I couldn't start a family of my own. One of the main aspects of our religion was the fact that we were to try and experience many things in life to gain the knowledge we desired, and limiting marriage, and eventual family-hood would be preventive of that. Please with the answer in my head I said out loud:

"Well how's an easy way to put it? No it doesn't restrict us from being able to make a family later on in life, but currently I have no desire."

I think was the best answer I could come up with. I decided to add the last part because it was mainly true. It was something I hadn't really thought about and planned on not thinking about for a long time. If I wanted kids some day I would first have to meet the right person, and I don't think that person has arrived quite yet.

Moving on to the next coin flip, I watched as it twirled in the air. Unlike the previous times, this one seemed mundane and simple. It flipped to the ground casually where we both were able to take a look. It landed on heads again.

I felt a sense of relief flush over me, glad that I didn't have to answer twice in a row. My mind tried to pull anything interesting out of our conversations, and something gleamed within all of the chatting. It had been a small comment, but one shrouded in mystery. My voice held a serious tone as I spoke:

"You don't have to answer this if you don't want to...but what is that deeper curse you spoke of earlier? Honestly it was fascinating to me."

I was speaking truthfully here. I hoped I wasn't digging too deep with this question, but I was honestly curious. I gave him the chance to opt out though in case he didn't want to talk about it, it might be a sore spot for him and he might not want to discuss about it. Regardless I waited for his answer.    
​


----------



## Chronos (Apr 26, 2014)

_Meaning of Birth Part IV_












​
There's no explaining what emotions ran through his system, just bitter anger that began to surface. Without much thought both had rushed towards his position. The man who proclaimed himself as the modified hero spread his feet and arms as the two coursed ever closer to his presence, while Rosuto leaped Rei threw her bow towards the sky and proceeded to position herself under him, Rosuto ushered a frontal flip and extended his leg up above the air, shooting his foot on the man's head while Rei, swung her foot to his rib cage, Mao simple rose one hand and gripped the incoming foot while blocking the other with the bridge of his arm, gripping the child of Sharingan he swung him and connected his body to the summon's throwing them both towards the short distance.

"Really now I expected more." 

Rosuto clenched his teeth and began to formulate a strategy, but the moment his thoughts began to process the better outcome of the fight, his face was met with yet another strike directed to his mien. Rei viewed as his face was met with such force, slowly she saw Rosuto fly through the distance, while a knee had met her stomach and soon after thrown her to the direction Rosuto had landed upon. The man known as the Modified Hero pulled the cigarette of his mouth letting it fall on the earth, while stepping on its almost withered bud, he shrugged and rose his disgustingly mocking voice.

"Ah, how terribly easy. It's almost as if you're not trying. Weren't going to prove you competence, boy? Looks to me that all I see is a broken toy, with a button for an eye. It's almost saddening how weak you still are. Almost, but come on! I just sullied your mothers grave! Are you really gonna just sit there and have me spit on her tomb! Come one grow a pair and fight. Or... Do you need me to entice you a little, but.?" 

Rosuto tried to lift his body off the ground, this man was beyond anything he's faced. As if his speed and stamina were much above than anythign his faced. Almost at par with Kages, he would think, terrifying was the thought, but before he could move he heard a shot fired. Looking at the distance the man had pulled a gun, a pistol from his cloak, while his eyes didn't strafe from their position. A cold chill began to grasp on Rosuto's spine, afraid he didn't want to look at the side, turning slowly, the color of crimson had bathed the ground beneath him, his emotions became unstable at that point, he felt a poisonous cloud veil his thoughts. Soon not only did silence engulfed the once emptiness and silence that Rei's emotions and thought once fulled, but, with hand outstretched towards his direction, pushing him from where he was...

"No..."

"She used his eye, huh?" 

Rei had been impaled by the bullet.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Apr 26, 2014)

*Zansatsu|Genin|Fuzengakure*

*[Brothel, Fuzengakure]​*​
[Protect the Hostage VII, Edie's Reckless Abandon]​
Satoshi pinched the bridge of his nose as Ryu spouted that he was going upstairs to pose as Alisa and cut down whomever would attempt to rescue her. He watched emotionless as the door closed behind him.  "Well" he muttered, was he just ordered to hide Alisa in the broom closet? Why hide her in such a confined space? That made about as much sense as Ryu going upstairs to kill the wolf in Sheep's Clothing.  "He's going to get himself killed. Oh well." he states setting on the bed. Alisa pulled her gaze from the floor and looked at the boy who sat with a cheek buried in a palm which rested on his knee. Her soft eyes bore tears. The plan that he had set in motion was so heartless and cruel. Why would he sacrifice so many to lure one person out? 

"Why, why would you do this? Why kill so many people?" is asked timidly as she tried to understand his reasoning. That dull expression remained even as he cut his hollow green eyes toward her.  "It's the easiest solution to the problem that is at hand. We have an enemy guised as an ally. So the easiest way to flush them out is to kill any that we come across." is replied with no sense of shame or regret. "What about the poor people that don't work with you, why kill those poor girls and their... their... clients?"  Satoshi shrugged. It seemed just as pointless to him as it did to her. Why did so many have to die? "A ninja can disguise themselves as a common person as well as a goon. I have no real eyes up there, so anyone can be the enemy. If the Ninja has a pang of moral standards they'll stop her before she can kill too many." is replied. That was it, Satoshi saw it simply as black and white facts. Did he even see them as humans with lives worth living?

"You're cruel",  "As is life. You should know that first hand Lady Alisa." the maid closed her mouth on that one. He didn't pull a punch and even reminded her of why she was here. 

Above, Edie had just about had enough of everything as she pulled the earpiece from her head. It shattered against a far wall as she formulated her own plans. The following leap and crash down plowed her through two levels of the building sending timber, nails and struts in all manner of directions. Splinters and debris pelted men and women alike as Edie tore through the building like she would a price tag attached to a cute pair of cut off shorts. With all the grace of a meteor she impacts the  first floor right on the Stripper's walkway. The Dancing pole, wet with sweat and other bodily fluids is torn asunder and tossed aside as Edie went through the platform to the flooring beneath. The particle board didn't stand any chance as it is pulverized into a fine powered as the sheeted rolled metal buckles and tears under her heavy decent. 

In a darkened room concrete, stone and shrapnel hit the floor and Edie crashes down to a stop. She craters the solid cement basement floor with her landing, though she was in an empty room. Through the dust her scream of Alisa can be heard. But the maid doesn't reply. She didn't want to scream and draw her into a trap with a man that could may even now end her life with little cause for concern. On words that she didn't even know that he'd honor. In the distance they can hear another door be shatter as Edie barges into that room as well. Again she is met with an emptiness, this was to be the room that Ryu would have taken hold in. Now it lay barren and unused. The next door to suffer the blonde's wrath was the broom closet. Now empty she shatters it and it's contents with her raw strength. A sneer crossed her lips. With a charge she explodes through the last door sending bits of wood and nails hailing into the room. 

_-Outside_

The Hyūga had fended off the attack that the three other hired Ninja produced and she was ready to counter attack. But before she could a man, , stepped through the hole the Nakano made where the door once stood. In his hand was a lit joint. He sighed as he looked at the woman facing down the three Ninja and other canon fodder that surrounded them.  "You guys have order ya?" he asked taking a puff. The men nodded and the manager stepped forward. "Yes, after we take care of her, we're to go inside and support you losers." is shouted. The man crossed his arms.  "Well, git, I'll take care of this beauty of a lady." is commanded as he walked out and in front of Ryoko.  "Sweaty girls are a turn on, you want a hit?" he asked offering her the smoldering joint. 

 "No, well too bad. Well how about a rousing round of sex, afterwards I'll treat you to the best food here." ~ 

_-Inside_

Satoshi's clone strolled through the doors to the store room. Before her were rows and rows of beverages, food and other supplies that may be needed in a palace of sex and indulgence. With out hesitation she starts to wrap the flammable liquor in the tags. 

T-Minus Five Minute until Dante's Inferno ~

_-Basement_

A kunai flew pass Edie's face as she came to a stop. A lock of her golden hair fell to the floor as her clear blue eyes fell on Satoshi who stood in front of Alisa. His painted face lightly bled from the wounds the exploding door caused him as he protected Alisa from harm and a dull look sat about his features. Lucky for him the first time he and Edie had met he was wearing a different face with the same blonde locks she had. Now he was who he really was. Green eyes and white hair. 

 "I'd highly advise you to turn around Ms. Nakano. All you will find here is pain you cannot imagine." ~


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 26, 2014)

_A meeting with...God? nah IX​_

And so she answered, well, that?s something new for me, the only religion i?ve ever read about was like "Don?t do this" or "don?t do that" and of course forming a family was one of those things the so called beliefs wouldn?t allow you to do. this also makes me wonder, will I ever have one? At the pace I?m going I would be surprised if I ever get a girl interested in me, not like I am particularly interested though."I see, just so you know I would be scared if you were thinking about having one. you know due to the age and all." I ended up saying. If she thought that I probably would think she is crazy.

The coin wa sthrown in the air again and for a second time it was my turn to answer. Then the bomb was hurled at me. She wanted to know about the curse, man that I can?t juts spit it out, spit that:" well you see, there is a monster cat sealed inside me and for that reason I can never get a Sharingan plus all the bastards of he clan hate me because they think I?m some sort of outcast that shouldn?t have been born", no, I can?t say that plus...this is a first...but what would be the reaction of a person knowing that I am the host of that thing? I have heard that in the past the jinchuuriki were a bunch of losers whose life wasn?t the best and obviously seems like I am one of them considering my situation."Umm...can?t talk about that. But let?s just say that it has someting to do with the fact that I will never ever get a Sharingan..." I said kind of nervous; if she is really interested she may investigate although the origin of this problem is a special one and I doubt it?s in any book, probably I am the only human sacrifice in history who has had to become one in order to live. Without counting that I don?t even know the reason only that teh stupid cat is keeping me alive.

"It?s my turn" i said and repeated what we have been doing so far. When it fell to the floor the ouutcome was tails and of course it was my turn to ask."How was you childhood?"


----------



## Laix (Apr 26, 2014)

_Edie Nakano_
INTRODUCTION ARC: THE BUNNY GIRLS MISSION


​ 









​_lol bye;_
TANZAKU TOWN

The busty woman with dyed hair had Edie at her complete and utter mercy. While many of the male customers that made up the audience thought the two hot bunny girls having a catfight was just an surprise impromptu performance, they were half-expecting a mud wrestling ring to descend from the ceiling with Edie tossing cherry-hair in face first. Unfortunately for them, the only kind of mud the snobbish princess was going to be involved in was the art of verbal mud-slinging.

"I'm not going to ask you again you wretched hooker! Get your cum-stained claws off of me!" Her cried insults generated 'oohs!' and 'oh no she didn'ts!' from the crowd along with a tighter grip on the roots of her natural blonde curls.

"'_Cum-stained?'_ Sweetie, how many times do I have to tell--"

With no prior warning the kunoichi overpowered the woman, shoving her into a glass coffee table. The sound of its shattered glass and spilled drinks grabbed the attention of almost everyone in the packed club with all their judgmental eyes locked on the now sheepish blonde.

As the woman switched from alpha bitch to poor victim in a heartbeat, Edie tried to find some kind of explanation for this act. The manager was quick to give her one however.

"I-I... Uhm...!"

"Hey! I don't even know your name!" He yelled, walking over to the commotion. 

"Hohohohoho! Y-You see uhm... I'm a... I'm---!"

Sometimes, adding a spice of truth to your elaborate lie makes it that little bit more convincing.

"I have reason to suspect you are scamming the innocent customers of this establishment and I am here to investigate!"

"_Oh really?_" 

The man of average height dressed in a tacky suit with a untamed mustache took a seat on the purple leather club seat with his arms spread and his leg crossed.

"Tell me, what evidence have you gathered to support these accusations? Does it include assaulting one of my members of staff? And just where are you from? Are you official police from the White?"

Not much, she started it and yes.

"Eh... Well I..." Edie looked over at cherry hair who had the smuggest grin on her face as she witnessed the lies she had spun without even saying a word. Not one to enjoy a taunting, the blonde caught in an awkward situation pointed her finger straight for cherry hair.

"_Her! _She started it! I was only defending myself!"

The manager let out a bored sigh. 

"Its irrelevant who started it," He concluded, ushering a group of five or so tall, well-built guards. "I don't think you're here investigating anything. Let me tell you what I think!'

Standing up from his seat, he came right into a tense Edie's personal space with bulging eyes and a faint smile. He gestured with his hands a spiral around his head, suggesting the girl wasn't quite all there mentally.

"I think you're a bit loony. I think you're just here to cause trouble, and I think you need to leave."

"N-No! Wait!" She didn't even get a chance to protest as the men grabbed her by the arm and dragged her disgracefully out of the club. The crowd weren't happy about losing their new favourite bunny girl, complaining directly to the manager the instant she was out the door. Unfortunately for them, it fell on deaf ears and Edie was officially sacked.

Now she was sat in the alleyway where she first found the old drunk man who she took pity on. The blonde with such huge amounts of self-pride and self-importance was in a similar situation to that sad old sap, only her attire was more embarrassing than a drink-stained suit.

A blue latex bunny costume with the ears, the collar, the tights, the shoes, all the accessories. Oh, and it was two sizes too small which was especially noticeable around her bursting breasts.

As she climbed to her feet, she scooped up her dignity and stumbled out of the alleyway looking like a drunken lass who had just made the fifth mistake of her young adult life. Her old clothes were still in the changing room of the club and it was highly unlikely she could get them back without causing even more attention and trouble. 

Edie Nakano had accepted she was going to be busting a Bunny Girl scam ring dressed as a bunny girl.
​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Apr 26, 2014)

*Ren Houki*
LIQUID TIME, RESCUE THE MAID

_________________​

As expected, the blonde came immediately crashing through the levels of the building with her monster-like strength, completely ignoring Ren Houki along the way. He was fairly certain that she'd try to rush into the enemy stronghold as well, to try and save Alisa, and inevitably get overwhelmed by her opponents.

That opening, where they're momentarily distracted by her, would be the opening he would exploit to take them all out. _"Probably not a good idea to use that entrance, though..."_ Ren raised an eyebrow, looking at the gaping hole through the floorboard the blonde heiress had made. Instead, he walked onwards normally, the Kangou guard maintaining a respectable distance away from Ren as if still half-chasing him.

And then he heard footsteps. Fast ones. Not the heavy, aggressive sounds of Edie Nanako, nor the precise quiet sounds an ordinary shinobi would make. It sounded more like a very rushed run. With this in mind, Ren readied himself, and the guard found himself hiding behind one of the corners while the blue haired shinobi continued onwards until...

... he crossed paths with the source of the sound. A woman with long hair and a panicked expression, looking worn out with heavy breathing. Identical to the mission statement. "Alisa-san?" Ren Houki frowned, his guard loosening as he began to walk towards her.


----------



## Bringer (Apr 26, 2014)

*Ryu Reikon*

Keeping his facade, the prince who was disguised as the maid continued to pant and look frightened as the boy approached her. When Ren had finally closed in immediately all look of worry on "Alisa's" face had vanished, and turned into an empty blank demeanor. "You wish."  Ryu announced, his voice void of any emotion. He was still maintaining the transformation, and thus his voice still sounded like Alisa's. Revealing his hidden kunai, the dragon prince attempted to impale the Houki boy in the heart. At this range, and the fact that Ren wouldn't be expecting this would mean this was a sure kill.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Apr 26, 2014)

*Ren Houki*
LIQUID TIME, RESCUE THE MAID

_________________​

Alisa walked forward and then, slowly, like water washing away make-up, her pale worried expression melted away. Instead of an attractive looking maid in her mid twenties who looked deathly afraid of all the violence which surrounded her, she now looked like a somewhat disconcertingly stoic and blank faced maid; as if her face had been permanently deformed by botox which held her features rigid. 

_*Poof!*_

The clone burst into a cloud of smoke, enveloping the shinobi, and that's when the real Ren Houki moved into action. Dispersing his disguise in a similar way, the Houki threw a lightning charged kunai marked for the enemy ninja's leg as he tried to escape the smoke cloud, simultaneously forming a one handed seal. "_*Lightning Release: Thunder Pearl!*_" A bright light filled the hallway, and then a beam of lightning struck the opponent in the abdomen, throwing him backwards. The corridor was quite narrow, meaning there was very little evasive room to move to if someone counter-attacked. The other person was a fool to try and lure him like that.


----------



## Olivia (Apr 26, 2014)

*Kirisaki Shinkō
A New Visitor X
*
His answer was what I expected. He couldn't talk about it, but he gave me a hint towards it. It was a reason why he could use his sharingan. So that meant that it really had been a 'curse' shunned by the Uchiha clan. I couldn't think of what it might be, but maybe he was born a certain way or something.

Deciding not to use anymore brain power on that topic, we flipped the coin again and it had been my turn to speak. The coin fell and it landed on tails, giving the Uchiha the right to ask the question. His question was certaintly one that I didn't expect, but not exactly one I was even sure I could answer.

My childhood? I didn't remember it very well at all. All I knew was that when I lived with my parents, I originated from the 'Black' side, but had no idea what village I reigned from. My parents faces were but vague concepts in my head, and I had no idea if they were actually what I imagined them to be.

Not only that, but I was very different from how I was now. If my memory served, my parents spoiled me to no end, constantly doing everything I wanted or needed, and that's what brought in my current state of mind. But you know what, I'm glad that I was kidnapped, otherwise I wouldn't have found the church. I decided to speak up, answering his question.

"Well that's a long story. Truth be told, I don't know where I was from, but I do know that I was from 'Black'. Up until the age of six my parents spoiled me rotten, and that is what caused a change in my heart. There was no reason to spoil me, as all these things would disappear one day. It's the same as placing a timed bomb on your body, holding onto it dearly, but not wanting it to go. But once the timed bomb goes off, you are left in complete disarray and there is no turning back."

My mind became to focused, yes this was the moment when I became like the person who I am today. That wasn't at all means a bad thing, it just was the turning point in my life. In fact, I was glad why I was reminded of my past, mainly because it proved to me that I didn't need anything - as everything I know would cease to matter in the end. I shook my head, no I had to focus, I wasn't done talking.

"Well, at some point my parents got fed up with me. They stopped spoiling me, and in fact, scolded me for not appreciating their efforts. Instead, my brother got all the praise for being a new shinobi. It wasn't until shortly after that I was kidnapped, and where a Konohagakure shinobi saved me. They brought me to the village, and I soon found the church. I've loved my stay ever since. I consider Konoha my home, and white my faction, I have absolutely no emotional ties to the 'Black' side, so no worries about that."

Lately I've seen some of my comrades not care which side someone was on, but it was always a saftey procaution just in case someone held an antagonistic view of the other faction. Before we could flip another coin the dryer beeped, which prompted me to stand up and run over to the dryer. Lifting the lid open, I held my clothes close to me, feeling the warmness seeping through. They were definitely dry. I turned to the Uchiha as I asked:

"So since my clothes are dry, do you mind stepping outside quickly? I want to get changed..." 
​


----------



## Laix (Apr 26, 2014)

_Edie Nakano & Ryoko Hyūga_
SIDE STORY (LIQUID TIME ARC)
_*B R A V E H E A R T*_
​ 








​_ five minutes;_
KONGOU'S BROTHEL, FUZENGAKURE RED LIGHT DISTRICT

*- Outside the Brothel - 
*
A new challenger appears in the form of a cocky looking twenty-something casually smoking on a joint with a terrible grasp of the common language. 

"Sweaty girls are a turn on, you want a hit?" He offered, extending the burning drug towards Ryoko Hyūga. Far from impressed, she smacked it out of his hands with minimal effort.

"No? Well too bad. Well, how about a rousing round of sex? Afterwards I'll treat you to the best food here."

"Frankly I'd rather kill myself," She smiled cheerfully, cocking her head teasingly to the side. Judging by his age and confidence, Ryoko gathered that he was experienced. His chakra levels suggested someone of a Chūnin level but as history has pointed out countless of times, chakra levels aren't always evident of skill. 

Just ask any jinchuuriki.

"Its over now, Hyūga scum!" 

The man who appeared to have command over her new opponent charged recklessly for her from behind, only to be tripped up humiliatingly by her leg and smacked across the face with Jūken. Despite all this style, grace and flair in her movements, Ryoko was about half finished with her chakra and she'd only been fighting no more then 10 minutes.

She had to wrap it up fast.
*
- The Brothel's Basement - *

There she was.

Her prized asset Alisa, gagged and bound on a chair that was certainly not good enough for a Nakano family member to sit on. In front of her was a boy with emerald green eyes and hair whiter than Ryoko's eyes. He had these strange purple markings on his face like a tacky child's face paint at a birthday party. She noticed the small, minor wounds with trickling blood on his face. Had her wood-smashing caused those?

"I'd highly advise you to turn around Ms. Nakano. All you will find here is pain you cannot imagine~"

She wasn't even going to go into how on earth this scum knew her name. While it didn't initially occur to her that someone such as herself, the darling daughter of a famous man would have at least her surname known, she was surprised none-the-less.

"I really could not care about your threats. I came in my fucking school uniform for this!" She screamed with frustration while Alisa looked more than relieved to see the girl. The Nakano Family maid thought that the girl wasn't competent, that she didn't care enough, that she would just sit at home sipping rare imported tea while Natsu sent his finest men on the job.

Instead, here she was, smashing through floors in her favourite clothes for the little old maid?

Gosh, Edie wasn't making friends now, was she?

"I'm going to give you five seconds!" The blonde drew a counter warning, slowly approaching the kidnapper. "You better release her if you know whats good for you!"

If Edie Nakano was honest, she didn't know how she was going to fight this guy. She had one offensive technique and while it was strong, it was slow. The girl had little to no battle experience and most of what she was doing was against things that can't dodge her attacks. But there had to be some way, some way she could rescue Alisa.

Even if it meant relying on _that_...​


----------



## Bringer (Apr 26, 2014)

*Ryu Reikon*

_"A clone."_ Immediately as his vision became clouded the prince jumped backwards escaping the smoke that threatened to leave him vulnerable. Doing this also helped him avoid a lightning attack that was shot almost immediately after the clone had dispersed. Upon inspection the dragon prince had seen that if he had delayed even a second later that the attack would've hit him. So maybe this wasn't going to be as easy as he thought it would be. One of his hands shifted to his thigh as he applied some pressure on it, but kept a deadpan face. So it would appear despite the prince's quick response he was still hit. Regardless it was only a flesh wound. He rather be hit by the kunai than the lightning stream. 

Seeing as how he held no advantages here, he needed to relocate back to the basement where various traps had been set up, and where there would be less space to move around. "Come now." The prince jumped towards the hole Edie had made that leads directly to the basement. "Follow me into the dragon's nest."


----------



## Chaos Theory (Apr 26, 2014)

*Zansatsu|Genin|Fuzengakure*

*[Brothel, Fuzengakure]​*​
[Protect the Hostage VIII, Edie's Reckless Abandon II]​
Satoshi rolled his lips at the aspect of this ultimatum thrown down by the heiress of one of the wealthiest families in all of the Great Shinobi Nations. Pulling a hand to his face he scratches below the paint line.  "Why would I release lady Alisa? You're strong, sure. But what else have you got to show for yourself?" is asked as he pulled the adjacent chair from the wall with his invisible strings. Grabbing it he sits down and scratches his hair.  "All you are is brazen unbridled strength. At this close of range you'd kill the woman you came for, you have no tact to your approach nor did you take her well being in mind when you blew that door in." is added as he pulled a sliver of wood from his face. Dropping it he locked eyes with the fuming Edie. 

Pulling his the upper portion of his sectioned body suit over his stomach he exposed his chest to her,  "I'll give you one shot to end this right now Ms. Nakano. Can you kill me and not harm your maid whom is sitting not a foot across from me? Or will you use logic and walk away?" is asked poignantly. The look was plastered all across his face he didn't care if she attacked or not. 

There was no way for this scenario not to end badly. ~

_-Outside_ 

Chishio frown as he watched his joint die out. This woman was harshing his buzz and that was a bad thing. Patting his cloak down he looked for another one before the desires for blood came. Before he turned into a monster. He'd went back inside for sex, but Edie ruined that already.  "Hey white eyes, sweets you have any pot?" he asked. Though he sounded arrogant and cocky in actuality he was just that smashed.


----------



## Cjones (Apr 26, 2014)

*LT/Hisashi/Masami/Fuzen/Blacksmith*

*Assassin Lite*

So today was a special day. Today was my day off, yes, and a day off where I didn?t have to do not a damn thing, where I could just be lazy, scratch my ass, and play with a pussy all day. Low and behold though, I get a call from outta nowhere from that hag-I mean uh, my employer Rita, that she needed me to head over to Fuzen for something important. Now being the kind of guy that I am, the suave and svelte kind, I kindly told her that today was an established day off not just from being a shinobi, but also for me working for her. After kindly explaining this fact to her, while making numerous references to my scratching various parts of my bodies in certain ways in order to for her to understand the importance of a day off for a man. She responds to me with:

?I call on you, you do as I say, that?s the agreement or else you don?t get the information on want.? Her exact quote. 

What a hag. Obviously being held up in a lab for too long she?s forgotten the pleasure of being able to scratch yourself without worry or having someone else do it for you. So, jumping up like the good errand boy I am, I hopped on the train and headed for Fuzen. Though I admit I wasn?t too angry, as there was something in Fuzen I wanted to get but had been too lazy to go buy plus I wasn?t going alone, I decided to bring Masami along with me. This was usually our hangout time anyway. 

?Hisa, what exactly must get you all the way out here in Fuzen?? Masami questioned. I kinda don?t blame her, I did kind of pop up outta nowhere with the trip to Fuzen.

?Eh, I gotta pick up a flower that grows around here, but first I gotta make a stop somewhere.? The answer was pretty lackluster, but truthful. I couldn?t tell her about Rita and I was here to pick up a particular flower that grows here in a part of Fuzen. Though before I could get to that I had to make a stop first. It was a blacksmith shop belonging to a lady named Katy, it wasn?t anything to be and fancy but Rita told me she does pretty good work. Rita wanted me to pick up a retractable steel staff, fairly small, light and a luscious silver color. 

?Here we are.? I announced as we approached the shop door, a ding registering that customer had just entered, as I approached the counter with Masami in tow. A lady, who I?ll assume to be Katy, stood at the counter and all I could say was:

?Daaaaaaamn?.uh.? Man, I sounded like a straight moron, but on the Sages name I?I really can?t think of anything to say. If only she wasn?t blonde. 

?Hisa, you?re staring. It?s rude to stare at a lady.? Oh. Was I? 

?Oh, uh, right, um. I?m Hisashi and I was uh?what was it again? Yeah, I?m here to pick up a retractable steel staff, its silver?? I explained kind of awkwardly. Mostly because my own staff decided to unretract. 

This might be a long ass day.​


----------



## Laix (Apr 26, 2014)

_Edie Nakano & Ryoko Hyūga_
SIDE STORY (LIQUID TIME ARC)
_*B R A V E H E A R T*_​ _*
*__four minutes left;_
KONGOU'S BROTHEL, FUZENGAKURE RED LIGHT DISTRICT

_*- Outside -*_

"Hey white eyes," He addressed her like a basic whore strutting the streets of Fuzengakure. Really? _Really?_ Ryoko wasn't as far up her own ass as Edie but she knew she wasn't a 100 Ryo skank.

"Sweets, you have any pot?" 

"Ugh, I don't have time for this!"

Ryoko's frustrations were channeled through her next attack which involved her lunging straight for the slimy geezer. With her right palm, she swung sloppily for his cheek but this was only a feint; her other arm was going to be used to deliver a single Jūken hit to his chest when he went to dodge or counter her initial attack, hopefully taking him out in just a single hit.

_(My chakra is getting low... Seriously, this can't drag on any longer! Where's Ren and Edie?)_

_*- The Basement - *_

He was trying to taunt her, wasn't he? Spreading his chest like that, making it look like such an easy hit. Just who did he think he was, belittling her like that? Claims that Edie couldn't fight without Alisa being hit in the blast zone, but didn't he know that the chakra enhanced strength used by the talented medical ninja could also be used directly in hand-to-hand combat for an instant kill?

Surely not if he was offering himself out like this, like some sort of tribal sacrifice. The hideous markings on his face only contributed to this possibility.

So many people, so many chances for Edie to just scream and release her sass and bitch. But she had to focus on Alisa and her rescue. For once in her god-forsaken life, the spoiled princess had to be somewhat mature.

"I'm not here to flirt," She snapped back, adding just a little hint of her true personality in there, the girl couldn't help it. Walking straight past her opponent, she knelt down before Alisa and formed a sharp blue blade with her index and middle finger made of pure chakra to slice apart the maid's restraints. Nakano made sure not to lower her defense; she took into account he could be bluffing and may take the chance to strike while she was rescuing Alisa.

All she needed to do was get her property and go. There was no need for unnecessary fights. She wasn't scared, no, not at all. She could take him any day.
​


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 26, 2014)

_A meeting with...God? nah X​_

Akaya stayed there just absorbing the information coming from Kirisaki Shinko. She was explaining how her childhood was to him. Her paretns spoiled her a lot, that?s what she said; she got so much attention that atsome point she stopped caring about it thinking that it wasn?t work because it wold go away at some point. But didn?t seh enjoy it while it lasted? Her parents were trying to show their love for her to some extent. That was a new thing arising in the boy?s head, what was having parnets like? Obviously that was something that the Uchiha never knew, nor seems that he will ever know.

Another part of the information kind of suprised him, that blonde was from the Black, or actually used to be from the Black. Akaya frowned at this while also listening that eventually her parent stopped caring about her and later on she was kidnapped only to end up in Konoha and asp art of the White. The Uchiha lad sighed once he heard that, she was an ally, and someone he just began to meet, a comrade and thought that it would be a shame if he ended up fighting her because of that stupid war thing because he would even if he didn?t want to.

"Did you enjoy it? I mean, i don?t understand your current point of view but before realizing those things you?ve talked about, did you enjoy having all that atention from your father and mother? How was it to have parents?"the jinchuuriki asked out of curiosity, he never had parents, indeed he didn?t know their names and the only thing he knew was that he was an Uchiha, a kid unable to awaken the sharingan. Can he really call himself an Uchiha without that? What if he wasn?t one? that would be troublesome becaus ehe knew that if he were to discover something like that he would go mad and thing would get ugly.

"I wouldn?t mind looking though."he replied and immediately stood up and walked to thee door"By the way..."a small blush reached his cheeks as he spoke. It was hard for someone impulsive and violent like him to act nicely, much more ask for thing nicely but he was getting interested, interested in games like the small and not really special one they just played"Would you teach me more games?"he asked  bfore stepping out. For him whose childhood never existed to begin with, simple things like that one were enough to amuse him a tad bit since the black sheep of the Uchiha clan didn?t have the right to participate in them.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Apr 26, 2014)

*Ren Houki*
LIQUID TIME, RESCUE THE MAID

_________________​

Ren blinked to himself a few times as the mysterious shinobi hopped down the hole in the ground Edie made, his face still deadpan despite the wound on his thigh. The kunai grazed his leg, but he managed to avoid having his leg pierced and getting blasted by his Thunder Pearl. He was somewhat impressed by the shinobi's feat of speed, and it was clear that he had good instincts. But...

"Why on Earth would I jump into such an obvious trap? What a tool." He sighed aloud.  And 'dragons nest'? Was this some kind of bad pulp fiction he was in? Ren pulled out a kunai, a string of explosive tags tied to the handle and inserted some chakra into it, before chucking it down the hole.

With a hand gesture, he guided it to where he guessed the shinobi might have gone towards, moments before the fabrics containing the explosive chakra ripped apart, causing a great explosion in the immediate catchment area. The rooms flooded with a funnel of flames and smoke, causing the the ground the Houki was stood upon to quake with pressure. Ren was sure that he would be able to avoid the main explosion, but it should still cause some minor burns at least. The Houki gave a smirk, tossing a soldier pill into his mouth, then made his way to find the proper entrance to the basement.


----------



## LunarCoast (Apr 26, 2014)

*Bureiku | Personal Arc II | Investigation*

Bureiku had been looking for sometime now, having spent atleast several hours walking around the outskirts of Suna after finding pratically nothing of what he was searching for, he had considered returning to the city itself but he couldn't let that wall of sand approaching stop him. Maybe the cause would reveal itself inside, it would also prove the perfect enviroment to test to see if his assistant had actually completed the modifications as requested, and to the quality he expected.

No time to think about running now, it was upon him. The strong winds forcing him to back off slightly to secure better footing to avoid being knocked around like those tumbleweed. Waiting for the innital burst to pass by he brought his hand up to protect his eyes, _I need some sort of eye protection next._He thinks to himself waiting for things to calm down abit before, stepping forward and standing tall aginste the less server winds inside the storm.

"So it begins, time to start searching."

With some degree of effort he begins to walk through the storm, maintaining eye contact with anything he made out, much of it was just rubbish or minor debris from the nearby factory dumb and little of interest revealed itself until he notices that the storm appeared to be slamming aginste some sort of small structure of to his side. After reaching it he placed his hand aginste the apperntly camoflarged wall only to recieve a very hot sensation course through the armour, if it wasn't for the protective underlayer he was fairly certain he might find himself burnt at the source for once he was glad they lived surrounded by a desert.

After some searching he found what seemed to be the entrance and pushed aginste it when he finds it pratically crumbles to pieces, apperntly who ever made this didn't make it to last or intended someone to find it eventually. Now infront of him is a stairway illuminated by nothing but the little light that radiated from outside and had managed to penetrate the storm.

"Well not what I was looking for but certainly interesting."

He moves down to the first step before removing a lanturn from his pack and setting it alight. _A torch of some description might be useful..._ Using the light he begins to further his investigation into the ruins, soon enough finding the floor flattend out into a square shaped room moving forward.

**click**

He turns his head as the room becomes illuminated by white flamed torches that run along the four corners of the wall. The room was empty with no sign of a exit in sight other than the way he came inside, the walls however, have symbols and text upon them in a not so unfamiliar language. He turns his head to begin looking at the symbols and text;


The symbols include a Triangel, Circle, and Square. While the text are simple runic symbols with multiple meanings. Although they were completely unrelated to one another, meanwhile the third wall was simply a picturgram and simply did not interest him, "Well this is quite awkward, all this searching for nothing but a puzzle. So I can translate the symbols but they make no sense with their current meaning... Uhm... If I recall way back they also meant numbers so... 3141592?"

"..." He frowns, this was hardly as challenging as he thought it might be and looks at the circle running his fingure from the centre down to the lower base. He hears another click before a rumbling as the far wall moves down into the floor and more torch light seems to be forming on the other side. _3.141592... in other words Pi, used to measure the circumference of a circle. Come on you got to do better than that._


----------



## Chaos Theory (Apr 26, 2014)

*Zansatsu|Genin|Fuzengakure*

*[Brothel, Fuzengakure]​*​
[Protect the Hostage IX, Edie's Reckless Abandon III]​
Satoshi watched as the heiress chose to instead calmly walk up to Alisa. Folding Chakra in her fingers she creates a small scalpel. So she could do a similar technique to Kiyoko? Well that was fine. Standing he allows his shirt to drop back over his chest and stomach. Turning he walked away from the pair as Edie continued to cut the woman free of her bonds. With out a word he kneels down and picks up the cloak he had setting on the floor and lifts it from the ground and sets it on the bed as if it were human. A low snap can be heard as another of the tied sheets are cut. Followed by another. It really appeared that this man could care less that he was about to loose his hostage. 

With the last of the binds falling away Edie had freed Alisa. A sense of accomplishment fell over her. Well if he was going to let her just win, that was fine with her Hohohoho, perhaps he came to his senses and realized that he couldn't hope to beat her. Pulling the gag from the maids mouth she realizes she had indeed won, she saved her Alisa, her best friend in probably in the whole world. Not that she'd openly admit that,   "Tell me Edie, did you really think it would be that simple? " Satoshi asks as he pulled the cloak's upper half loose. Inside a wide eyed Alisa looked at Edie. Her mouth gagged so she couldn't scream she only looked to her mistress with fear for her, Edie's, well being. 

The Blonde doesn't get much of a chance to react as the Alisa she just freed grabbed her with one hand. Her head lifts as a Kunai is pulled from behind her back with the other. Remembering Edie's ability to heal herself  he sets the look alike to go straight to slit her throat~

_-Outside_ 

Chishio is taken by surprise by this goddesses sudden aggression. It was the sex comment wasn't it? It was always the I want to have sex comment with the uptight bitches. Eyes quickly focus as the first blow comes raining in. On instinct alone he dodge the first attack to only be nailed by the second. This one was good. She hit him fast and hit him very, very hard. His body shuddered under the impact as she imparted a round of Chakra into the blow. His heart palpitated as he hit the ground and rolled away. Ryoko sighed with relief. Sometimes instincts can get you killed. But her glimmer of hope in a quick victory was dashed as she heard the shinobi cackle with a mad laughter. Sitting up he rubbed his chest and was amazingly able to stand to his feet despite she cut his Chakra flow around his heart. But his Blood Line Trait refused to allow his heart to stop and him die. 

* "Keep those EYES OPEN!"* is barked as he pulled a hand to his face and looked to her. Thorough parted fingers his eyes are now a blood red as the substance flowed from his tear ducks. No, his entire face seemed to turn red as blood seemed to ooze from every pore. With a burst of speed he is above Ryoko with a hand held firm. * "Scarlet DRILL"* is yelled as a blood drill like structure spins into being around his hand as he started to fall down toward her. ~ 


3 Minutes Remaining


----------



## Kei (Apr 26, 2014)

_[The Young Viper; Zyana]
[Liquid Time Arc; The Viper, The Bat, and The Swan ]​_

Zyana looked at the list that Emiya gave her, a plan white paper that had a list of weapons ranging from the simple kunai to a new gun. She smiled a bit as she made her way through Fuzenkagure?s busy street.  Something about last night made her wake up feeling refreshed and full of energy, Kiritsugu thought she was going to need a day to rest, but Zyana showed off that she was in full energy. Minus a few sore muscles, Zyana felt wonderful, and if it wasn?t for their slight pause for resting she would have went another round of training.

Though as of right now it was chore day and Zyana had to complete everything before her next mission. So as she neared her destination, she kind of tilted her head and sighed. Something told her that Katy wasn?t a normal person, and if there was a scale for how normal people would do things, she would be way off somewhere. 

Opening the door to the small shop she was instantly greeted by the smell of burnt items, weapons lined the wall, ranging from decorative to actual weapons people could use.  Zyana looked around and noticed them, touching some of the weapons she knew a lot of hard work and dedication came along with them. Focusing her attention, she smiled when Katy noticed her.

?Yo Zyana!? Katy smiled a bit before pointing to the two people who were there before her, ?Let me help them with their thing and I?ll get to you next.?

Zyana nodded before waving the piece of paper, ?Don?t worry, it?s a long list and it might take some time.?

Katy face went in full disgust mode, her eyes twitch, and her mouth had a deep frown engraved in it ?I fucking hate that old fart?? She cursed before going into a back, ?Give me a minute sweeties, I think I know what you are talking about.?

Zyana went up and stood next to the other people who were there before her. Looking over at them, the one that stood out the most was the boy. His eyes were covered but it was clear that he came from Konaha and so did the girl. The girl seemed like the complete opposite from the boy, she seemed more refined than the person beside her.  However, the question that arisen in her head was why they were so far away from home, but that was none of her business. 

?Found it!? Katy came from the back sporting a long beautiful spear, ?Look at this baby! Took me a whole week to craft it! Not only is it a beauty but it will do its damn job perfectly!?

She slammed it on the desk as Katy beamed in pride over her work, ?I dare anyone to compete with my craftsmanship! Step up just to get knocked down!?

Katy pressed a button and it retracted into a small to carry sliver stick. She slid over the item to the two people beside Zyana and with a free hand took the list from Zyana. Scanning over it her face did the thing again, she looked back up at Zyana. 

?Got a job?? She asked, ?This is a big list you know??

Zyana shook her head, ?No not really, but he told me to grab these items and plus one of the guns locked up so we need a replacement.? 

?Run me ragged why don?t cha?? Katy took off her hat and reached under the cashier desk, before pulling out a gun, ?Here take this one, just for a replacement, it?ll take me a while to get a new one made for you, the other stuff I will personally deliver.?

Zyana took the gun into her hand, closing her eyes she got a mental image of the item. Nothing was wrong with it, and everything was in the right order, so opening her eyes she smiled. The gun was in good condition, wasn't really used much and plus even though the thing was considerably aged it showed no signs of rusting. Katy must have taken care of this gun personally, because there wasn't even the sign of dust when Zyana did a quick scan.

?This will work perfectly.?


----------



## Bringer (Apr 26, 2014)

*Ryu Reikon*

Finally landing, Ryu found himself not in his desired location, but a few rooms away from there. It seems as if he was barking up the wrong tree. Immediately he began running towards the doors that would lead him to both his ally and Alisa, but suddenly something was thrown down. Turning his head he saw that Ren had dropped something down. He assumed it was an explosive, but he wasn't worried. It would simply land right there, while Ryu would move on.

_"!!!"_ Suddenly the kunai strapped with multiple explosives moved midair towards the direction of the dragon prince. Seeing this he immediately broke out into a sprint. 

*Boom!*

While he had avoided the explosion, the shock wave of multiple explosions sent the boy flying into the next room, and as he landed he began rolling across the floor, finally ceasing when he was near the room where the others were. Despite not receiving any serious injuries, the boy appeared battered due to the collateral damage of him rolling through the dirty floors of the basement. He was covered in dirt and dust, and his clothes were ruined and had some singes here and there, not that his outfit mattered much.  Finally standing, the prince coughed a few times. 

Seeing how he was close to the entrance of the basement, the boy began to walk towards where the hostage and ally were. He could technically already see them due to the door being destroyed by Edie only minutes ago. Making his anticlimactic entrance Ryu walked in on the sight of Alisa grabbing Edie, and then with a kunai attempt to slash her throat. What exactly did the prince miss here. "The other one will be here shortly... I'm afraid he's much more skilled than I would've normally given him credit for." This was an embarrassing sight indeed. Ryu standing before his partner with a battered outfit, and dirt covering his face.


----------



## Olivia (Apr 26, 2014)

*Kirisaki Shinkō
A New Visitor XI
*
He asked me what it was like to have a family, what it was like to have parents. I didn't want to respond. Not because they were painful memories, or because I didn't want to talk about it, but more so I couldn't. My memories were so hazy from back then that I had no idea what I could possibly say about them, good or bad. I decided the best answer was:

"Did I enjoy their attention? Did I enjoy having parents? The real answer would be I don't know. My memory from that long ago is so faded for some reason that I can't remember my emotions, I can only remember the details."

I spoke truthfully. But honestly it didn't matter. It was obvious that my parents didn't help to build me a better life, so honestly in the wrong run it would deem to nothing. The way how he was asking made me think that he must not have had parents of his own. It was a little sad, but we both made it some how so there's a plus.

He teased me, saying how he wouldn't mind watching me undress. I knew that he was only teasing me, but I couldn't help but get flustered - no one had ever teased me this much about my looks before. However by immediatly walking to the door I could tell he had good intentions. He then asked, with his face slightly red, if I could teach him more games when I was done. A smile lit up on my face, as I responded:

"Sure"

He closed the door behind him and that was my que to get dressed. I always loved how warm the clothes were after taking them out of the dryer, but it was a little warm outside today, so that wasn't exactly a good thing. After fitting them on, along with my blackish-blue stockings, I started to get a little hot. No matter, it would cool down soon anyways.

I walked to the door and opened it, allowing him back in. I was hoping my normal attire would freak him out too bad, considering it really put the 'religious nut-job' factor in your face. But after looking at him I asked, almost embarrassingly:

"...How do I look?"

That was almost too embarrasing. I wanted to hide my face in embarrassment, but kept it out to show that I wasn't scared of his answer. My mind went on to think about what he had asked earlier, about teaching him games. Maybe it was because of his lack of parents and being a serious shinobi, but it did appear that he didn't know very many activities, such as games, just to have fun. I wondered what would be good to introduce him to.

"Well, as per your earlier question...I don't have much belongings at the apartment, simply because I don't like having ownership over too many things. But I do have a deck of cards, or we could do something outside. It's completely up to you." 
​


----------



## Laix (Apr 26, 2014)

_Edie Nakano & Ryoko Hyūga_
_ SIDE STORY (LIQUID TIME ARC)_
_ *B R A V E H E A R T*_​_three minutes left;_
KONGOU'S BROTHEL, FUZENGAKURE RED LIGHT DISTRICT











​_*- Outside -*_

Her eyes widened and her mouth almost choked in the struggle to find any words that could describe her disbelief in what she had witnessed.

A man, with no healing, no kind of medical abilities gets up like nothing happened after having the chakra network around his heart cut. Unless you were the likes of Dr. Yui Kuriyama or Miho Fujibiyashi, that would kill you slowly and painfully.

"*Keep those EYES OPEN!*" He growled, drawing his hand to his face as he looked straen to cry with blood. 

_(Was this some sort of Kekkei Genkai?)_ She speculated, analysing his chakra activity as he activated his ability. _(That drunken, cocky demeanor too... Its gone. Is it like...?)_

_"Now, today in class we will be reviewing battle bipolar disorder."_

_Dr. Yui Kuriyama in her elderly, innocent form stands at the front of a class of Ryoko, Edie and just a handful more of students with a teaching cane in her hand. _

_"Battle... bipolar disorder?" Ryoko repeated with slight confusion. Kuriyama, expecting the questions, smiled with glee._

_"Yes, battle bipolar disorder. The most common form is also the rarest, which is just a fine example of how unlikely you are to ever witness this sort of ability on the battlefield but it is still worth studying."_

_With a black marker, Kuriyama drew a detailed diagram of a male body with parts of the body and brain circled along with arrows pointing towards the drawing._

_"The example I'm going to use is of an unnamed clan that existed over a hundred years ago. This clan passively absorbed natural energy which gave them monstrous-like powers and a thirst for blood. However, due to the constant absorption, they sporadically feel sudden, uncontrollable urges to kill, causing them to go on a rampage. The kindest, most life-loving person would become an insane, unstoppable killer in a split second."_

But this wasn't exactly like the example Dr. Yui explained. He was bleeding, it had some sort of correlation with blood. She'd never seen anything like this before in her entire career as a medical ninja. This was truly enlightening.

"*Scarlet DRILL...*"

With a burst of speed, he was above her in an instant. Not even her byakugan could keep up, the drops of blood oozing from every inch of his body dripping on to her forehead alerting her to his presence. In his hand was a drill-like structure as the jutsu suggested, spinning rapidly like her very own Kaiten as he descended on to her.

It's too sharp to counter with the gentle fist, she would just end up injuring herself. The kaiten may block it but it would only clash, not harm. She needed something with some offense, a bit of bite to knock him away from her and give her space.

Time seemed to slow down as he came rocketing towards her, blood spraying everywhere with the spinning of his weapon. Her palms began to glow that famous azure blue as they danced in a dome-shape, touching every inch of air. They bounced from the top to the right, diagonally down, left, curved over, not a pocket of air was left untouched. Every moment left a trail of blue chakra that formed into sharp, thin blades performing both an offense and a defense.

_*SHUGOHAKKE SANJŪNI SHŌ*
_​
The second the drill made contact with her cross-hatched defense, it began to slice and dissolve like a slab of meat hitting a fan. Although the technique lasted five seconds at most, he was moving even faster towards her. She was certain, she was sure she could end this petty battle and move on with this one attack...!

_*- Basement -
*_
She really didn't want it to come to this.

Every time this happened, Edie's ego took a small hit. She felt a little weaker, even after all her training and hard work into not looking so pathetic and useless.

_"You're just lucky you was born a Hyūga," She'd taunt Ryoko. "You have no skill except for those eyes, none at all!"_

Hypocrisy doesn't even begin to describe it all. 

The pain of having her throat slit open by the fake Alisa doesn't even register with Edie. Her face is one of disappointment; disappointed that she has to rely on_ that_ again.

As the girl falls to the floor, blood spewing from her throat, all she can think of is the last time her throat got slit. She was with Ryoko and Zell on a mission to Tanzaku Town and they were up against some bandits. It wasn't even ten seconds into the fight and the Nakano had been caught hostage. The only way to escape was to force the bandit's blade across her throat in a humiliating display of both stupidity and weakness.

This was when the girl was self-reliant on the one ability she had, even if she despised it. 

She still does hate it and wish her body was free of such a curse, but she had come to accept it a bit more now.

At first, Alisa tried to scream through the restraints on her throat but they faltered when she remembered something. The one thing that made Edie so unique yet self-hating was going to activate any moment now...

The fallen butterfly lay on the ice-cold floor, her wings clipped and her pride squashed. Blood soaked the floor where she once stood, staining her Sakura Haruno school uniform and her sprawled locks. Edie just wanted to stay there, not move a single muscle. Maybe if she just laid there with her un-killable self for long enough, things might just blow over. It was silly, especially for a kunoichi but she just wanted it to be over. She hated putting on this act of power and authority, like she was so cool she didn't need to listen to the smartest people on her team, like she was too strong she didn't need their help in fighting her own battles.

Yet here she was, just stepped into the room to rescue Alisa and already dying on the floor. The girl often wondered if the Valkyrie were taunting her, giving her so many second chances. She should've died years and years ago; Edie Nakano shouldn't exist as a seventeen-year old medical student with family issues and a disgusting attitude. There should be a grave in Konoha's cemetery with the usual sap, 'dearly departed daughter', the lies they put as to not stain your name in death.

_They_, her mother, her brother,_ they_ should be here... Not her.

_(Come on Edie...)_ A voice - her voice - pleaded to the nonchalant, submissive Nakano. _(Get up! You can't let down Alisa like this. You're Edie Nakano, the daughter of Natsu Nakano. You're something... You're...!)_

She couldn't control it. With the fake Alisa slumped lifelessly in the chair being used as leverage, Edie couldn't stop her body climbing back to her feet. Her fist was clenched with her own fresh blood dripping into a puddle beneath her mary janes. 

"I can't die..." She muttered, almost as if she was finally accepting it herself. "I can't die... You can't kill me! *YOU CAN'T KILL ME!*"

The butterfly seemed to have finally realised that this curse she still couldn't explain wasn't going away, and be it the gods or some strange biological miracle, it was there for her. 

With a new streak of determination and bravery, Edie faced the marked boy with a deathly glare. One of them was dying in this basement tonight.

And it _wasn't_ going to be her.​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Apr 26, 2014)

*Ren Houki*
LIQUID TIME, RESCUE THE MAID

_________________​

It took a while for Ren to find the room Alisa was being kept hostage in. Or rather, it did, except his explosion had narrowed down his search somewhat, and Edie's scream acted as almost like a beacon for the location. He ran down the corridor, appearing at the newly destroyed door. Presumably, this was Edie's handiwork. It looked like the shinobi he had encountered previously was still there also, having barely entered the room. Perfect. A bright explosion of light filled the room and the corridor as the Houki created a Lightning Pearl, blasting Ryu straight in the back and sending him flying towards the other side of the room.

As the light subsided, the others found the blue haired boy stood at the entrance, a hand in his pocket and his tantō already armed in the other."Two on one? Don't you Blacks have any sense of honour?" He asked, casting down a condescendingly smug gaze with his blue eyes.

As he spoke, the Houki quickly scanned the room, surveying his enemies one by one for anything about them that might give away details or their fighting styles or weakness. _"Two Alisas? So one of them must be a disguise. Judging from the way that white haired kid is standing, he's probably a puppeteer."_ Weak in close combat, in other words.

And then something else caught his attention: the massive pool of red on the floor and Edie's almost completely crimson stained uniform. "What the hell happened to you?"  He frowned. Nobody should be alive after losing the amount of blood that was on the floor, and certainly not have enough energy to stand up and scream like that.


----------



## Cjones (Apr 26, 2014)

*LT/Hisashi/Masami/Fuzen/Blacksmith*

*Assassin Lite II*

This lady, Katy the blacksmith, was like totally hot in a tomboy mixed with girl next door sorta way. Seriously, if only she didn?t have blond hair I?d definitely show you?re that Konoha level flair it totally didn?t matter if she was like twice my age or whatever. In my line of work you weren?t really guaranteed a long life anyway, so gotta take whatever bit of happiness you can get your hands on. And from where I was standing, there was plenty of happiness to grab.

?Stop gawking at her please Hisa? It?s rather loutish of you to sit here and stare at her in my company.? Masami scolded me in her own proper eloquent way. 

?Joanna, I am not sitting here and staring at this very pretty lady and admiring her incredible toned arms and luscious-.? Katy had comeback just as I was beginning to describe the twins that hung off her shoulders, phew. Her face was simply beaming, proud of her own work as she slammed Rita?s request down onto the counter. 

?I dare anyone to compete with my craftsmanship! Step up just to get knocked down!? I watched as she pressed a button and it retracted into a small to carry sliver stick. That was cool. And she slid it over to us. My first impression, as a picked it up, was really? Rita interrupted my time off to pick up this damn thing? It was a brilliant gleam of silver, which I could appreciate because I have brilliant silver locks and it was really, really freaking light. Like out of this world light, I could believe I was even holding something. 

?What exactly is that Hisa? A new weapon?? Masami looked on as I continued playing with the staff, curious. We both jumped, startled, when I pressed the button that caused the weapon to extend to an even greater length. Why, this thing was even lighter than before.

?Something like that.? I answered. 

?Odd.? She answered placing a finger up to her chin. ?I thought you preferred archery. Why the staff?? 

?Oh, it?s not mine. It?s for?Mrs. Fiji at the hospital. She asked me to pick up this special made walking cane for her.? My explanation was enough for now, as Masami simply nodded in understanding while I continued twirling the staff in my hand. Good. 

?Now let us head out-wha!? The staffed cocked and exploded like a shotgun. My entire arm jerked violently as I lurched forward toward one of the customers, a girl who seemed to know that Katy that had just came in. The staff collided with the gun, completely shattering it as I stumbled all over this other chick, causing us both to trip all over each other.

?Ugh, did someone catch that runaway train.? I spoke dazed. 

?Oh my, are you two okay?? Masami shouted to us both. I managed to regain my bearings just a little, to see the mess I had made. Oh man, there was only one thing I could truly do. 

?My bad uh?.girl.?

​


----------



## Bringer (Apr 26, 2014)

*Ryu Reikon*

Ryu watched as the blonde hair girl's feet dangled in the air as Alisa, who he figured to be one of those puppets Satoshi mentioned lifted Edie up. Immediately the puppet had a firm grip on a kunai and slashed the teen's throat. She fell down, a puddle of blood forming underneath her. This is when the dragon prince stopped paying attention. He didn't care for staring at a corpse, the girl was dead, and there was no way for her to live through that.

The prince hadn't forgotten about his opponent, and knew he'd be here at any moment, so he began to stare intently at the entrance. One advantage of having the door broken was that Ryu could see Ren before he could enter the room. A common misconception was that Ryu was arrogant, but in truth he knew his own strength, and from what he's seen there was no way he could defeat the lightning release user. 

On cue Ren arrived at the scene, and Ryu saw him through the entrance where the door should've been. The prince began to formulate a strategy. Before any of this chaos happened there were three chairs, one for Alisa, one for Satoshi, and one for Ryu. The prince saw from a distance that the Houki boy prepped a jutsu, and as a counter he kicked a chair a few feet into the air, and then kicked it forward. The lightning stream made contact with the flying chair. Bracing himself as there was no time or enough room to dodge the beam hit him deadcenter, and the prince staggered backwards until his back hit the wall. If the beam were to hit him off guard he would've very well been sent flying. Suddenly he began to feel numb.

_"H-He's good."_ Ryu thought... Perhaps bringing Ren to an area with a more limited space was more of a disadvantage than an advantage. It'd be far more harder to avoid ninjutsu, however how much elemental techniques could a genin perform before getting tired? Ryu stood up straight, and decided it be best to see how everything played out. He noticed that Edie had said something, and would've shifted his focus if he wasn't in danger of being attacked at any second. How in the world did the girl live through having her throat slit?

Perhaps life outside of castle walls was more interesting.


----------



## Kei (Apr 26, 2014)

_
[The Young Viper; Zyana]
[Liquid Time Arc; The Viper, The Bat, and The Swan ]_​
She felt her hand sting in pain as the gun flew out of her hand and shattered on the ground. Then she was forced to the ground by something heavier than her. Landing on the ground with a huge thud, Zyana opened her eyes to see the cashier desk and a clear view of the floor. Zyana turned her body around, positioning herself completely under the boy above her. She moved one of her legs from underneath the boy, propping it up on his side.

Zyana looked up at the boy, her hands above her head clearly bruised because of the hit from the spear. She took a deep breath, heaving her chest before releasing a long sigh. Now she was gun less and she had a bruise. So much for having a nice day, looking up at the boy she was slightly surprised that he could tell that she was a girl with his eyes covered? 

Though she knew better than to judge anyone with a clear band on him like that, even if he couldn?t see that well doesn?t mean that he couldn?t do anything else.

?I?m fine?? Zyana said as she placed her hand on the boy?s chest slowly pushing him off of her, but at the same time not trying to be rude. 

?Zyana?? She told him her name, the way he said girl kind of annoyed her, many clients called her that out of disrespect, but even though he wasn?t a client nor did he mean anything bad. He could have used any other way of addressing her instead of just girl. 

?You okay Zyana?? Katy asked looking at the red bruise that was on her hand, ?Need me to get a bandage?? 

Zyana nodded, ?Yes please, sorry about the gun, I?ll pay it back with my next job.?

Katy rolled her eyes as she disappeared into the back. Zyana turned her attention to the two people next to her, handing out her hand she gripped the boy?s arm and helped him up.  She couldn?t leave him like that. When he was fully standing up she brushed the dirt off her butt and looked at him again.

?Are you okay?? She asked, if it was a nasty fall she would see some sort of bruise but it was more asking out of consideration to his circumstance. She eyed him up and down before noticing there was no clear bruising. ?Please take care of your weapon next time.?


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 26, 2014)

_A meeting with...God? nah XI​_

Once he went out Akaya began to meditate about what the nun told him. She said she didn?t remember well, maybe she didn?t want to remember? Sometimes it is better to forget some things, probably her way of viewing at life made her memories not to be as important as they would usually be for the rest of the kids but again he couldn?t be sure about it because he has never felt the love of a parent, and he can?t get to imagine either no matter how much he tried back when he was a snot nosed brat. Something els ein his mind wa swhat he asked, he wanted to play more games, and asking th egirl tot each him was difficult. He was an uchiha and as such he had his own pride, put that together with his problems to get a non-violent relationship with someone else and you get that the guy would be very shy to some extent.

He wondered about it with a deeper point of view, he himself felt that there was something different with himself, was he starting to change? obviously it wasn?t drastic nor his personality would change, considering the way he has lived so far, it would be difficult to suddenly forget his own problems, his hate and his principles. Changing a person wasn?t as easy so no, he was sure that he wasn?t transforiming into someone else. But why would he start to be less of an ass with the rest? Acting like a cunt was already an spontaneous reaction, almost acting by instinct. Maybe that attitude was always there? Maybe that was another part of the personality that Uchiha Ryoga was trying to get rid of through all those years.

The sound of the door opening distracted him from his thoughts and he looked at the blonde, he stayed for some moments scanning the girl whiel she asked how she looked. Well what were the words she wanted to hear? Only real difference he sw was that Kirisaki looked like what she was."Now that?s some style you have there. Like a real nun."Akaya replied with his lips forming a curve, a smile. Telling her that she was pretty would be awkward although he thought about it for a moment.

"Cards? Like poker? I have played that once"the jinchuuriki announced not completely interested, specially since the real deal of a game like taht was to bet and he assumed the girl wouldn?t like to make a bet with him."Somewhere. Well, I guess it would be best to go out. I only know the way from the Uchiha compund to some places but strange enough I know more about the outside world than my own village"


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 26, 2014)

*Shinkurou Kengo*

_What a sword is meant for XI - Shin?s Struggle I_​
As he sees Akarusa starting the party with one of the people they found in the caves, Shinkurou looks at the rest of them. No one told him that there would be enemies in that place.No, probably it was something _he_ knew, yeah Takashi Aosuki wasn?t an idiot, he was one of those schemers who ejoyed lookin the rest in troubles. yeah probably Takashi knew what was going on and he sent Shin there to fix the troubles that the blue-haired man could have fixed by himself if he weren?t so twisted. Looking at them carefully, Shin notices that someone osn?t there.

"Wait where is the fatty?"

*Bam!*

An enormous fist impacts Shin on the cross guard he managed to raise when he noticed that something was wrong. The hit sent him flying until he crashed against the wall of the cave. Damn, that man was strong. Instantly the mercenary stood up and looked at his enemy. Was it needed for him to get ambushed? Performing some handsigns.

"Water Release: Wild Water Wave"the stream of water came out from the green-haired boy?s mouth but before it would get again more the a couple meters, it immediately lost control and making an spiral motion ended up crashing against the ground leaving a noisy sound. Shinkurou was confused because of that but he wasn?t able to think about it too much since an enormous round object was about to crush him against the ground. 

Jumping aside Shin noticed that the big bald guy was the one attacking him."I think this guy is stupid...he tried to use ninjutsu here"is what the opponent said. Shin kind afelt angry because of that, that guy?s voice sounded like the voice of an idiot and to top he called him stupid."In this place you can?t use ninjutsu properly. If you do thye become stronger but you can?t control them. It?s the fault of the meteoriteI tell you!"the chubby guy said to his comrades, some of them facepalmed at the man?s stupid way to reveal the information.

"Well, that?s good to know, but, I think  it depends on the jutsu used?"Shin replied, now three clones of himself were  next to him ready to fight.


----------



## Olivia (Apr 26, 2014)

*Kirisaki Shinkō
A New Visitor XII
*
His compliment was endearing to say the least. He didn't say I was pretty, but he said I had a sense of style, and that I certaintly looked like a nun, and took that as a compliment. That was the look I was going for, so hearing that was pleasing. But even so, it was strange to get these compliments. Most people don't notice this sort of thing, so it was a good change of pace for once. 

We moved on from the subject where he brought up poker. I personally had no experience with the game, but have had heard about it. However I was the one who was supposed to be teaching the games, not him, so I would decline on that offer if he pushed upon it.

But instead he mentioned that he really didn't know much in Konohagakure, which shocked me. What kind of genin was he to be constantly on missions outside of Konoha? Regardless, I knew the perfect offer to bring up.

"Well you know, if that's the case, then how about this? I'll take you to one of my restuarant, it'll be my treat."

I decided not to give him an option in this matter. I took him by his hand and almost dragged him with me. Why was I being so nice to this man, and why was I going to be buying him lunch? I didn't even know. I just wanted to do something with him because he bothered to spend part of his day with me.

On the way a thought popped into my head. The way I was holding onto him and the fact that we were going out to lunch made it sort of look like we were going on a date. My face glew red, but I quickly dismissed the thought. That wasn't the case, and I shouldn't care about what other people thought about us.

I arrived at the restaurant, and we waited at the front counter. I could tell just by one look that this wasn't his sort of thing. From what I could tell, normally he'd be on a mission and out of the village, so this would be a little bit of a fish-out-of-water experience for him. The waittress arrived and sat us at our table.

I looked at Akaya, wondering what to talk about. I mean, I dragged him to this restaurant, so I must have wanted to discuss something, right? Was I even feeling alright? I just abducted a stranger to go to lunch with me, how crazy was I? Whatever, I would let that ruin my moment. I picked up my menu, and said behind it:

"Sorry for dragging you all the way over here, but I thought it'd be a good idea...Order whatever you want, I'm buying."

I honestly didn't know what to say to the Uchiha, but then the perfect idea came into my head. From what I heard it seemed like he had a bit of a lonely past, but he always liked being on missions, so much so that he would end up being outside of the village more so than inside. I asked:

"Well, you said you know the outside world more than Konoha, so tell me: What is it like out there? How different is it than this village, and is there anything facinating about the world that I should know about?"  
​


----------



## Cjones (Apr 26, 2014)

*LT/Hisashi/Masami/Fuzen/Blacksmith*

*Assassin Lite III*

Oh, how considerate, she was actually helping me back to my feet. I was whole heartedly expecting full on bitch mode. Yelling about how I broke her object, screaming at me for not watching what I was doing, and howling just cause that what bitching people do, howl. But it was the complete opposite which honestly was a nice change of pace. Though to be fair not all girls I’ve had dealings with where like that, but it mostly was. 

“Hisa, you aren’t hurt are you?” 

“Nah, I’m fine.” I responded lifting myself up off the ground with her help. She just introduced herself, now what was it?

“Err, Zyana? Right? Sorry about that.” I apologized scratching the back of my head. “I’m Hisashi and my friend here is Masami.” Introduced the both of us with Masami giving a curt bow at the mention of her name. 

“Please take care of your weapon next time.” Err, she was right in a way, but it wasn’t really my weapon. The again I shouldn’t have been playing with it in the first place. Which beg the question of just what in the hell kind thing that Rita get forged? I noticed there were no bullets fired from it, but that sound was clearly the same as a powerful close range gun. 

“Eh, it isn’t really my weapon so to speak. But I’m more surprised you didn’t just start chewing my head off. I was expecting a full on bitch about of me trashing your gun and falling on top of you and everything. Though that last part was kind of cool though.” I said pretty non-chalantly. Hey, landing on women, no matter circumstance, is always cool. 

“Is your hand okay?” Masami interjected. I had finally took notice, which was weird for me, that this girl Zyana was indeed holding her hand. That blacksmith offered to go in the back and get her something for it, but there really wasn’t a need; in fact, instinctively I scooped her bruised up in-between mine. She was a little taken aback by it, who wouldn’t with a stranger randomly grabbing you, but I made sure her palm laid open on mine as I placed my friend hand on top, sandwiching it in-between. 

“It’ll be alright, I’ll take care of this...” A hue of blue enveloped my hand as the shosen jutsu activated. Sending chakra my chakra into that of her bruise hand I began to speed up the healing process. 

“Barely two minutes and we’re already holding hands huh?”
​


----------



## Chaos Theory (Apr 26, 2014)

*Zansatsu|Genin|Fuzengakure*

*[Brothel, Fuzengakure]​*​
[Protect the Hostage X, Edie's Resolve]​
Satoshi didn't even bother to acknowledge the fact that Ryu said that the target he so arrogantly said he was going to cut down was stronger than he cared to believe. Well what did one expect when you ignore the logic that he had put forth. Not that it ultimately mattered as he laid the bound Maid gently on the bed as Edie pulled herself back to her feet. Her shoes sloshed in her own blood as Alisa breathed better. The Maid knew of Edie's ability, however it was a relief to see her mistress standing and declaring  that she could not be killed. Satoshi sighed as he adjusted his stance. His feet slowly twisted as he looked to the heavy chested girl with little more than sheer boredom.  "Yes, I am well aware of you little ability to heal from seemingly fatal wounds. It is why I went for your throat despite the fact I promised your friend here that I wouldn't kill you."  is stated in a droll mater of factly tone. His soulless emerald eyes narrowed on the Nakano as she stood defiant of his words.

Edie didn't know how he knew about her curse but at the moment it didn't matter,  "You can drop that you'll kill me stare too, you may be hard to kill but I don't need to kill you. All I need to do is make it to where you are incapable of following us." is reasoned as he started to push his hand into his Tool Pouch. But before he could produce a vile of poison to do the job a bright light illuminates the hallway. Despite trying to use a chair to stymie the blow the electrical attack renders it tender and connects with the prince's chest. Stumbling back he slammed into the far wall just barely able to catch his balance. In his wake a blue haired boy stood, a tanto in hand pointed at Satoshi and pass Edie who had her eyes set to knock his painted face off his shoulders. Those  lifeless shark like eyes glance pass the curvy blonde to the blue haired intruder. This must have been the ninja that Ryu spoke of, the one that was better than he wanted to admit. 

 "You shouldn't speak on honor when you, yourself use blind tactics." is simply offered as he allowed his fingers to fall pass the first poison bomb onto a second that was just a tad bit closer. Satoshi looked the blue haired boy over, it seemed that he was a close combatant, though the Lightning Release made him a mid-ranged fighter as well. The white haired boy closed his eyes and wondered if his clone had been stopped. If not there couldn't be too much longer. Three minutes. Maybe less. With a sigh he muttered to himself. It was time to bring all of this to an end.  "I'll leave the Nakano to you Ryu, she is more your speed anyway. Don't under any circumstance underestimate her raw power." is warned . 

Then before Ren could do anything to stop it or Edie object to being thought as an unworthy opponent the lifeless looking maid springs into action. A small black orb is thrown from her hand and slams into the ground between Edie and Satoshi. A dark cloud billowed as the fake Alisa dived into it. In the cover of the smoke Satoshi dropped the bomb he grabbed and a puddle of poison is produced. It was a dark green color. What it did was cause paralysis on the body if it entered the bloodstream. The effect would be localized to the area hurt, but if it hit the skin it would cause a numbing sensation. Worthless on the floor, but Satoshi had a Jutsu for that. 

In a flurry of seals he performs his Poison Clone Jutsu and soon rising from the muck a clone of himself appeared. It took his shape and appearance as it hardened into life. Then performing a final seal he creates a normal clone. Now with the stage set he made a contingency plan. From the cloud of smoke a Kunai flies and impales into the ceiling. From it a half dozen explosive tags dangle from rings. In their midst a vile of sleeping poison is hidden.  "Let us begin then, shall we?" Edie coughs from the smoke and backs away as three figures burst from it. Doru now disguised as Satoshi leads the charge coming from the center of the cloud in his hands two long knives are tightly clinched.  The Poison Clone runs from the left of the cloud of smoke with two curved Kunai in his hands he banks a hard left toward Ren as the last Satoshi jumps from the right of the smoke. 

His fists were clinched tightly into fists as he banks right. This was the real Satoshi he was about to get up close and personal. As the smoke cleared a fourth Satoshi can be seen, the normal clone, with both his hands up acting as if he were the puppeteer pulling the strings of all three of the other Satoshi that were on the war path.

_-Outside_

The bloodied lunatic cackled as he bore down on the princess. The blood that coated his arm is shredded as it made contact with a more potent Jutsu. But the man seemed not to care as his hand is put through a meat grinder. A vile grin crossed his lips as his blood sprayed all over the white eyed beauty. With a twit he hits the ground and dashes around erratically avoiding the counter the Hyuga made. The blood that oozed from his body painted his trail as he bobbed away. 

When he was a safe distance away he pulled his hand to his face. Flesh and muscle hung from the gruesome wound. All that was left was mostly bone, but he looked not to care as he clenched a painful fist. * hehehehehehehehe* is cackled as he bounded around erratically.  

* "I'm going to drink you blood, I'm going to drink your blood, I'm going to drink it!"* he sang while dancing around. Ryoko was disturbed at the song and dance the twenty something did as he poured blood all over the ground. There was no way that this man had that much. It had to be a Blood Line Trait. That was bad. Going on guard she watches as he forms a series of strange seal combinations regardless if one hand was almost gone. It was as if he couldn't feel pain. * "Blood Clone"* from his body blood oozed into a large puddle before it rose and congealed. It chuckled at her too as they danced around one another in a tizzy. 

But that wasn't the most deranged nightmare inducing part as one of them bit down on the other. With a sharp inhale the blood lunatic drank his clone up in one sick gulp. His small frame suddenly bulged like a water balloon threatening to pop. That sick cackle got louder as his heart already damaged started to strain. It was soon to give out. All the Chakra connections were failing worse and the bruise put there by the strike by Ryoko started to bulge. Death was immanent  

The round ball laughed at her as he formed a series of more seals. * "Star Canon!"* he yells as a massive barrel of blood formed on his chest. He aimed right for Ryoko as the star shaped center of the barrel started to glow a dark crimson red.  

*Two Minutes Remain*


----------



## Kei (Apr 26, 2014)

_[The Young Viper; Zyana]
[Liquid Time Arc; The Viper, The Bat, and The Swan ]_​
Zyana couldn?t help but pout a bit at Hiashi words. Did she look like the type to get angry so easily? Only fools would get angry at something so small. Did she look like one? Zyana wanted herself to come off mature and well-mannered as her teacher taught her. 

 She didn?t know whether to take offense that he thought something like that of a person he just met or she appeared that way to him. Though she only smiled a bit as she shook her head. Looking down at the mess that was once considered a gun she looked back at him.

?Weapons are replaceable, people are not.? She explained, ?I could always get a new gun, though there won?t be a person like you that walk into my life will it?? 

Zyana blushed with his last remark, he was happy to have fallen on top of her? She eyed him in a confusing manner, what was so good about something like that? They were both on the ground hurting and nothing really good came from it.  Holding her hand she was legit confused, was that a thing in Konaha? Falling on top of the opposite was a sign of good luck or was it a sign of budding friendship. Zyana looked at the ground for a bit before looking up at him.

?If you are glad, then I?m glad as well?? She said in a meek manner, outside of her job there was no saving Zyana. She knew nothing outside of her work, only to look and complete a new mission, actually talking to people was her weak spot. Even now she was wondering if she was doing well in the manner. 

She wondered to herself should she curse her teacher in not educating her in the areas of culture, but more of expert murder. 

When the girl asked her if her hand was okay, Zyana noted that she was holding it. 

?It?s fine.? Zyana smiled, ?You need not to worry.?

Though the boy clearly dismissed her words and took her hands within his. Looking at him she watched as the blue light erupted between them. Soon the slight pain that was in her hand had disappeared, but the boy didn?t let go.  She slowly removed her hand and looked at her hand, the pain had lessened and even the sign of swelling went down. A little lesser version of Kiritsugu healing jutsu on her, but still something she was in awe in.

She smiled warmly at him, ?Thank you very much! You must be a very talented healer.? She said admiring her hand. 

A part of her was jealous, Zyana couldn?t use healing jutsu, but in retrospect she couldn?t even use an element because of her own ability. So she admired the usefulness of having a healing jutsu that could help out a bit.


----------



## Cjones (Apr 26, 2014)

*LT/Hisashi/Masami/Fuzen/Blacksmith*

*Assassin Lite IV*

?Thank you very much! You must be a very talented healer.?

_?Here it goes.?_ Masami thought to herself, chuckling. The girl pegged it right. When it came to medical ninjutsu, Hisashi was the best as far as those his age where concerned. Most genin would only be capable of using the standard healing palm, the most basic of medical techniques, but Hisashi chakra control and ability was such that he had acquired use of one of the most difficult healing techniques; as well as the basis for all healing jutsu. The mystical palm. The thing about it was, when given the chance, he would brag about it and Zyana just opened the door wide open.

?I _must_ be very talented?? I repeated her word for word. Must be? Oh, no there isn?t any must going on here. 

?I *am* that talented; in fact, best of this generation easily.? Brushing off my shoulders as I spoke. Full of myself? As a medic, yes. As a person? No. ?I am your daring knight in the armor of shining white who hands glows of the brightest hue to soothe and eliminate all the ailments that have troubled you.? Poetically the words exited from my mouth as a struck a valiant pose befitting that of the manliest of men, then pointing a thumb before giving out my full name.

?Hisashi Fujibayashi. And you don?t have to thank me for fixing you up. It?s my job after all.? I shrugged afterwards. 

?If you?re done with your pseudo filibustering my dear Hisa.? What in the hell? Filibustering? 

?It?s only right we make up this incident to you in some way.? 


​


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 26, 2014)

_A meeting with...God? nah XII​_
Being honest I don?t know how we went from me asking about the card game to the situation where tis blondie took my hand and dragged me around saying that she would show me a restaurant of her liking. As we walk i feel the heat on my face, see that I?m a normal guy and this is my first time taking the hand of a girl. As we walk i can see everyone looking at us, some of them have mischievous faces, some others are confused and well, the ones who know me aren?t happy to see me accompanied by a nun.

By the time we arrive dto the place I began to stare everywhere like crazy and that?s completely understandable becaus eof two mere reasons. First, it wa sthe first time for me to be ina restaurant from Konoha. Second, well I can feel a killing gaze on my nape. When I turned still with Kirisaki?s and my hand together, I managed to see an old man lookig at me. I remember him and obviously frown, his kid once tried to flirt with the princess and I kindly sent him to the hospital. "A problem with me oldman?"I ask with a low tone of voice but still loud enough for him to hear me. The guy only turned his head some other way. Tsk, those kinda guys piss me off.

After that we sat, hopefully she didn?t detect the little exchange of gazes. Then she said that she would pay the lunch. As much as I would like to be a gentleman, I don?t have a single coin on me so, yeah seems that I will have to let her pay."Umm, there are many things similar and some others are very different"is the first thing I said after her question"Some places I have visited are beautiful and relaxing, plants animals and people even if they are the same as in the village, being in the outside may have different behavior. All the villages have different cultures and that?s completely independent from the current Black and White ideology set for years, their cultures haven?t changed despite the change of the way of thinking. I think that specially Kumo and Kiri may have interesting places and things you may want to know"I said, I have been a few times in Kumo already, and only once in kiri. if it weren?t because it was enemy territory I would have liked to stay more in the latter.

"What about you? I assume you have had some interesting experiences too?"I ask looking at her. The sound of the door opening calls my attention a smy orbs get fixed on it...Fuck it all, what are they doing here?! No seriously,out of the many restaurants that I assume Konoha has, why does the princess? team have to come here?


----------



## Kei (Apr 26, 2014)

_[The Young Viper; Zyana]
[Liquid Time Arc; The Viper, The Bat, and The Swan ]​_
Katy came back out from the back, but she looked like she got in a fight with something. Her hair was messy and there were some bandages on her. Zyana almost let out an audible sigh when she had looked like that, but she smiled and gave her thumbs up.  Zyana wondered how a person like her could be so carefree and happy like that when everything was going on around her. She was providing weapons to people, who killed for a living, and sometimes her costumers didn?t come back, but she didn?t seem bothered by that fact at all.

She began to take out the bandages from the first aid kit and Zyana shook her head, showing off her newly healed hand. 

?He healed it for me.? She explained as she pointed to the boy, Katy smiled at the boy and nodded her head before placing the first aid kit on the ground. 

Though as soon as she said that she seemed to offend the boy, he wasn?t just any medic ninja, he was the best one. Zyana smiled a bit at his brilliance, when people talked about their jobs and took it with pride. It felt like something was right with everything, no matter how cocky someone sounded if they enjoyed what they did and was good at it, who was she to judge?  Though Zyana did let out a good chuckle or two as he clearly showed how much pride he had in himself and his abilities. 

Zyana shook her head, ?Please allow me to thank you, knowing I had someone so capable work on my hand, it?s a relief.? She nodded with that

Katy pouted as she leaned on her desk, ?You don?t believe I could have done it Zyana? I might not be a healer, but I can bandage pretty damn good.? 

??I trust your weapon work, anything else?Not so much?? Zyana said before turning back to the girl who asked her, touching her hand instinctively she smiled weakly. 

?I?m very sorry?I?m not use too?? Don?t sound like a friendless young woman, Zyana told herself before looking up at her, ?I?m not use to interacting with ninjas.? 

Katy didn?t say anything to Zyana, but she did look at her, even Zyana could feel her stare. What she said was true in some sort of the way. She wasn?t use to interacting with ninjas on a non-working base. Though it was different from Satoshi, who she interacted under false pretenses, nor was it like Rosuto, who she knew was a ninja beforehand and she didn?t want him to be scared of her. 

?Forgive me,? She said as she waved her hand, ?I?m not really around here, there weren?t really ninjas that could do anything special like that until I?d moved here.?


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Apr 26, 2014)

*Ren Houki*



_________________​
*Showdown with the Puppeteer*



The puppeteer's proposition was not one that Ren particularly disagreed with. Someone who had no flair and relied only on raw strength would be a poor match-up against a puppeteer; who relied on keeping opponents at a distance and using traps and various tricks to kill the opponent. A foe like that needed someone of equal intellect, and the ability to fight at both mid and short ranges, meaning that in many regards, he was the ideal opponent. Ren wasn't certain on what the other black haired boy could do, but based on his interactions with him thus far, he seemed moderately skilled. Probably an equal match for Edie. Besides, even if he was slightly better, he'd already softened him up for her. 

It was said that when a shinobi met another strong shinobi, they could feel each other's innate strength, even before exchanging actions or words. Upon gazing at Sakamoto Satoshi, Ren recognized the meaning of those words. The Sunagakure shinobi wasn't necessarily strong, but he radiated an aura of deadliness and coldness; that he wouldn't hesitate to take the life of another. A small bead of sweat rolled down the side of the Houki's face as the puppeteer began his preparations. A small, black orb was thrown into the middle of the room, causing a wall of smoke to momentarily envelop the line of sight Ren had. Though, this did not necessarily pose a disadvantage for Ren, either.

Reaching into his pouch, he grabbed a slew of kunai, interlocking them between his fingers. One of them was the one he had prepared earlier with the flash bangs, and the others were mundane ones. With a precise swing of both arms, he threw the projectiles, harmlessly scattering them across the floor. A few behind Satoshi, one between him and the entrance and the others scattered elsewhere. The one rigged with the flashbang had been placed in the blindspot of the Suna shinobi, making sure it wouldn't be noticed. The sound of the scattered kunai, and the dramatic motion in which he threw them were also meant to divert his attention away from the one single precise throw he'd made. 

And then through the smoke, three shapes burst forth, each one preparing to flank the Houki while a third one shot through the middle to prevent the Houki from just charging forward to evade the pronged offensive maneuver. _"Sneaky bastard."_ He thought to himself. Two clones, one puppet disguised as him and his real self orchestrating their movements from a safe distance. 

On top of that, he seemed to have also thrown an improvised sticky bomb onto the ceiling, with a vial of what appeared to be poison wrapped around by the explosive tags which dangled off the ring of the kunai. That would need to be dealt with later, but it would be a simple task, so long as everything else went his way. But first, he needed to address the immediate threats coming at him from all three directions.

With his right hand, he flicked the raiton charged tantō into the poison clone's ill-looking stomach. Then, extending his right index finger, he activated Sōshūjin and shot two of the kunai he had scattered towards the left side of the room towards the Satoshi which approached him from the left. _"Got those two down. Now I just need to nail the one in the centre...!"_ Going forward, a single hand shifted to form a hand seal. Moments before the blades of the puppet could lance through the Houki, a ball of electricity came in between them...

*"Houki Style, Lightning Release: Thunder Pearl."*

A shrill cry and a white light filled the room once more, dyeing it in the envy of it's lightning, and then a large blast of unrestrained lightning burst forth. Ren rarely used it this way; it was too flashy for his tastes and could be dangerous for some. But this was an enemy ninja, and if it could take out his puppet, that would put him into an ideal position to take the marionette himself. ​


----------



## Bringer (Apr 26, 2014)

*Ryu Reikon*

 So it would appear that the puppeteer and dragon prince would be switching opponents. That would be for the best, it would appear that Ren Houki was a decent opponent. Thinking back, Ryu wasn't quite sure how a battle between the two of them would've went. The prince was about to inflict a fatal wound on him back when he was disguised as Alisa, but it ended up being a clone. After that Ren had used the smoke from the clone being released as cover for his attacks. The only injuries sustained during that skirmish was a kunai grazing his thigh. 

After that Ryu had decided the best course of action would be to retreat to the basement, soon after Ren had used paper bombs and some sort of technique that allows him to move projectiles to have the explosives follow the prince. Finally when Ryu had finally arrived at his desired fighting place the lightning release user once again one upped him by firing a electric beam, and despite Ryu's impressive display of quick thinking by kicking that chair to cancel out the technique, the beam simply went through the soaring chair and hit Ryu.

So at this point the boy had a minor flesh wound on his thigh, had been rag dolled by an explosion, and was feeling the numbing effect of a lightning technique. So he was clearly at an disadvantage, however there was something he could offer Satoshi. Information. Turning his attention to the blonde hair girl, who's outfit was soaked in blood, Ryu stared at her cautiously as he began to speak. 

"Zansatsu, as you can tell he uses lightning style. Furthermore he's very fast, and possesses a technique that allows him to manipulate projectiles such as kunai midair. Thus far he's used the lightning technique twice, and that projectile manipulation technique I've mentioned, meaning he isn't at optimal condition." The prince concluded, finally speaking to the blonde haired girl. "And as for you, from what I've seen you possess super strength and regeneration." The expression Ryu bore was nonchalant. "So if you want the servant woman back, than you'll have to kill me."


----------



## Olivia (Apr 26, 2014)

*Kirisaki Shinkō
A New Visitor XIII
*
His long explanation about the different villages were fascinating. I hadn't spent much time outside of the village unlike him, but it was interesting to hear of the culture of the different countries. I could only imagine how peaceful it was to be in a culture that allowed animals to roam free and plants to beautifully grow.

Not only that, but he explained how I should probably visit Kumogakure and Kirigakure. I truly wondered what could lie there in those village for me. The only village I've traveled to so far had been Fuzengakure, and that was more like a business village more so than anything, dry and serious.

But from what I remember reading Kumogakure was a village that placed high in the clouds, where clouds literally gave them cover. They sat above large banks of water and all of their important buildings placed on the side of a mountain. Their archetecture truly interested me, but I wondered what else could be there.

As for Kirigakure, I hadn't heard much of the village, but that much is to be expected from it being on the 'Black' side. I knew it was rather quant, small, but well armed. Not only that, but it lived in a bed of mist, surrounded my large rivers, swamps, and forests. I wasn't quite sure what could interest me their either, but seeing how he recommended it, I'd probably have to visit one day.

Then came my question, wondering if I had any interesting experiences. Well, now that he mentions it, anything interesting happened when I was out on a mission for the most part. My normal days when I visited the church wouldn't probably be interesting to someone who doesn't practice my religion. I decided the best answer had been:

"I'm not sure if I would call it interesting, but it is typically when I'm out of the village. Like watching the fireworks in the middle of the neutral country, the Land of Bones, or disguising as cross-dressing as a business man in Fuzengakure while attempting a mission. Maybe that's why you leave the village so often, because everything is so interesting out there. But then again..."

My mind drifted off to Thalia once again. She wouldn't be something interesting in my life, and in fact, I would say she is a calamity that I wish never happened. I didn't know why she had been a large presence on my mind, but she was a constant reminder of my weakness, of my fear. My mind continued to drift, ignoring the guests that had entered the restaurant. I refocused, confirming:

"Sorry about that. Anyways, there were also moments in the village where I saved a girl from a tall tower or at least tried to, where I got into a fight at the big Medical Academy, or even caused a ruckus in two restaurants in the same day."

I wasn't sure if I should have said the last part, because I didn't want him thinking I didn't have manners. My brain pursued in thinking if there was a better way to rephrase what I had just said outloud. In doing so, I didn't notice the aforementioned group approach our table, one which unbeknownst to me, Akaya would know.  
​


----------



## Chaos Theory (Apr 26, 2014)

*Zansatsu|Genin|Fuzengakure|Liquid Time*

*[Brothel, Fuzengakure]​*​
[Toxicity II|Liquid Time]​
_-Fuzengakure, A Days Ago_

Satoshi walked down a street as dusk approached. Alisa, not wearing her apron and just in her black dress, walked behind him. In her hands was a bag with a big retail store's name plastered across it. Satoshi had again treated her to buy what she wanted after buying her all three meals today at various restaurants. She didn't quite know what to think of him and she never had the opportunities to just buy things for herself and now he was taking her to one of the better hotels in town just so she could shower in peace. In some ways she didn't feel like a captive, and more like she took a vacation from her daily toils as the Nakano Family Maid. Her head bowing she ignored the glances that people gave her as she followed the ninja. Her cheeks light grow red as people say what a cute couple they were as they turned into the parking lot of the largest hotel in Fuzen. 

Alisa stands behind Satoshi as he paid for the room, this was one of the most advanced hotels in the world. So instead of keys two Cards are handed over. "Check out is at Seven Sharp" is stated as the white headed boy turned from the man. He hands one to her, Room 307, and shows her to the elevator. The ride up was a bit less tense as they were the only two riding at the moment. "Th-thank you for not treating me as a hostage" is lowly spoken. Satoshi shifted his eyes toward her. "You're the one that bought yourself this freedom with that contract. There is little reason to thank me" is replied. Alisa couldn't help it though. She was grateful. If she was in any body else care she'd likely be in a bed right now with a stranger. Shaking her head her silver locks flying around that would be too horrible. So many bad things could transpire from that. 

With a low ping the two doors slide apart. The lavishness of the hall came close to rivaling the Grand Hall in the Nakano Manor. The carpets were red and plush. She felt her feet sink almost an inch into the fine carpet as she and Satoshi stepped out. "Do-do you think that we could stay here tonight?" she asks hoping for a real bed and not the cot that Satoshi had procured for her. The boy's facial expression didn't change as he ran a hand through his hair and she was sure he was going to deny her. Which was fine as she held her anticipation in the pit of her stomach. He had already done so much for her.  "I've rented the room for the night. I don't see why not." he replied as they finally came to their room. The magnetic strip activated the lock as Satoshi swiped it over the sensor. With a small beep and click the door unlocked. 

This actually wasn't a bad strategy. If the enemy Ninja showed up today, they'd likely be expecting Alisa to be held in one of Kongou's many strong holds. Instead she was about to take a bath in the premier Hotel in Fuzen. As Alisa made her way into the bathroom Satoshi turned the TV on and formed the same Seals and again Black Sand Dusted off him to become his spitting image of the boy.  "Let me guess, babysitting and you'll be back at one." the clone asks picking up the remote. Satoshi nods, he was him after all. Turning he walked out the door as the water in the bathroom turned on.  As the clone watched TV the time ticked by and soon enough the water is cut. After a handful of minutes later Alisa walked out patting her silver hair dry dressed in one of the robes the room offered.  

"What are you watching?" is asked

 "A documentary on Stockholm Syndrome" Alisa's face flushed blue "What?!"  

_-Fuzen, Dark Streets_










​
Appearing as a red headed boy seven years younger than he actually was Satoshi walked down the darkening streets of Fuzen's Red Light District. To most he looked out of place, but due to them trying to sell themselves they paid the child no mind. Maybe he was looking for his mother. A sweet notion. But ill advised in such a raunchy part of town. Little did the people around him know, this was part of his plans. He was looking for a predator to play with.  Tuning down another street he was heading back toward Bed, Bath and Behind. 

"You lost boy?"

Satoshi paused and looked to where the deep voice came, he is met with the rotund frame of a large businessman. His suit was so strained to keep his stomach in it looked painful. A large round hand was offered to the boy.  "I'm looking for my mother" is the cheerful reply,  "The lady that watches me passed out, but she did tell me that mom works somewhere around here. I miss her." is replied. The large greasy man smiled. "I know where your mother is, come with me child." is stated. Satoshi looked to the large man like a child that had never been told not to speak with or go along with strangers.  "Okay mister." is chimed as the boy appeared to be happy to have help.

Some of the strippers adverted their gazes as they watched the man walk off with him. They knew that nothing good ever came when Mr. Mori walked off with the small boys he craved. Whispers can be heard as the fat bastard rounded the corner. "You mother is staying at a hotel not too far from here, see she works as a maid for me" is stated as he tried to gain the boy's trust even further. "And to top it off, I have a room there for the staff's children to use. It has toys and candy for them. Would you like to see it and play there until you mother's shift is over?" is asked as he led the child on. Satoshi mentally face palmed. This guy was so full of shit he couldn't believe his eyes weren't brown from floating in it.  "That sounds like fun mister." is stated cheerfully as he could make himself. He may just _kill_ the man here if he kept on opening his fat mouth.

"That is the place" he states pointing to a run down looking hotel, despite the wrecked and falling apart look, it advertised full room service and two hundred channels that came standard. As they made their way to the place Mr. Mori merely waved at the desk manager. A rather large breasted older lady. She pulled her light yellow eyes from the reader's digest she was reading and merely rolled her eyes. From a child's perspective this may make the man's lies seem all the more real, as the woman didn't motion for him to come in and pay for what ever room he was going to use. The concept to a seven year old or younger was lost on a 'room for kids' that may not need to be rented. As the room was said to be set aside for the staff's children. 

Though that was far from the case, Mr. Mori simply paid well enough for the staff to look away. Taking him to a room on the second floor the large man opened it up and led Satoshi in. "And here we are... hey where are you going?",  "I gotta go to the bathroom mister, is that okay?" is asked. The man dawned a wicked smile, "Why yes" he states mocking that he was walking toward the other room. As Satoshi closed the door the man pounced and busted the door in. He already had his belt unfastened with his shirt practically ripped off his back. What he is met with however is far from the seven year old that he picked up. 

Satoshi stood before him as the door hit the wall with a hard slam. "Who are you.",  "Your reckoning"is replied. The man irate that he may have been fooled attacked. He didn't care too much for older boys, but he'd make due this time. What he didn't bank on was Satoshi being a Ninja. With a bob and weave Satoshi avoids all attempts to grab or pin him down and with an equal amount of speed he slammed a syringe into the man's neck. Those hazel eyes widen as the man staggered back. Realizing he been injected with something he turned and tried to get away. But the Body Flicker proved quicker than lard trying to run.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Apr 26, 2014)

*Post Continued*

*Cont*​
In an instant Satoshi stands before him and with a running charge he punts the fat slob into the tub.  "Can you hear me?" is asked as he snapped his fingers just in front of the man's face. Those beady eyes rolled around then focused as rage become apparent.  "You can look mad at me all you want tubby, but you are paralyzed for the next six hours. Though I promise this won't last that long." he states pulling his tool bag off his waist. From within a few syringes are pulled and placed on the toilet which is followed by a pill box. Then taking a curved Kunai he sets it on the man's stomach.  "Now I know what you are thinking, but I'll ask you a question. Who would want your kidneys?" is asked as he closes the bag and lifted one of the syringes. Pulling the top off he sticks it in the man's arm. Pulling back he fills it with his blood before doing it a second time. Now with both filled he takes the pill box and pulls a pill out. It was a small orange pill. Shoving it in the man's mouth he forced him to swallow it by massaging his throat.

 "I assure you, that is the last time you'll interact with any boy my age or younger in that manner." is stated as he leaned back. The large man started to sweat as his skin turned a pale color. It wasn't long before his organs started to putrefy and that is when Satoshi acted. Pulling a mask out and donning  it he picks the curved blade up. Cutting the wife beater away Satoshi makes an incision just above the navel and slices up toward the ribs.  Being taught by both Kiyoko and his mother he knew a thing or two about keeping people alive while doing something such as this. The book he got from Zyana helped a lot too as he peeled the flesh back to expose muscle and organ alike. The man gurgled as blood poured from his eyes, nose, mouth and ears. 

 "Well, it seems that we have total liquefaction of all the major organs. Heart, liver, intestines, kidneys hell even the diaphragm is turning to mush. Touching the lungs with the tip of the blade Satoshi expected it to deflate with a whoosh of air. Instead it crumbled into a pool of the man's juices and blood. This was a very nasty toxin. Satoshi's lips curled as he poked and prodded the man soup. There really wasn't much to study. His new poison literally took healthy organs and reduced them to the consistency of water and chocolate syrup. The man gurgled on last time as his bowls released washing the tub with a vile black liquid with pungent smell.  "Well, that is that. This was more entertaining than it was insightful though." he grumbled. Standing he walked out of the bathroom tossing the blade over his shoulder. It lodges in the corpses throat as Satoshi made his way to the phone. 

"Yes, I'd like to order room service please" he stated in Mori's voice. "Right away sir, what would you like.", "Beer, two bottles now." the woman at the front desk sighed. Mori was being a pain in the ass, again. Several minutes pass as Satoshi took the man's appearance. When the knock at the door finally came he greets the person behind it. To his surprise it was a young woman with bright pink hair and a medium cup size. "On the counter" is ordered. The young woman, knowing that Mori was into young boys didn't think a thing as she strolled into the room with the beers. It wasn't until the door slammed shut that she began to suspect foul intentions. Turning she is met with a backhand and knocked to the ground. The large man was on her quickly as he ripped at her uniform pulling her shirt free and tearing it off her. As one hand massaged one breast as the other pulled the bra away. 

The girl fought for just a second but soon she was feeling all the 'training' that Yusetsu had put Satoshi through and she started to swoon. Soon after all went dark as she felt a prick in her neck.  "You have a nice set of breasts lady" is mused.  "Now it is time for you to take all the credit for fatso's demise." is stated as Satoshi returned to his natural form. Lifting the girl by her underarms he pulled her along into the bathroom leaving her bra in the chair in the living area. Dropping her by the tub he looked at her partially undressed body. This would probably traumatize her, but she'd likely be seen as a hero. And he'd have to tell Setsu-Sensei about meeting a girl with a cute moan. Squatting he reaches between her thighs and pulls her panties free. Then wading them up he shoves them into her moth,enough to stifle a scream, but not enough to cut the airway. This had to look like an attempted rape. 

He'd let the police try to explain why this man looked like a soup bowl. Then standing he pulled the Kunai from the corpses throat and wiped his prints clean. Then he sat it in her open hand and wrapped her fingers around it. Lastly he took the two syringes of the man's untainted blood and sprayed them on her. To an untrained eye this would look like self defense and Fuzen being as corrupt as it was, they'd chalk it up to that, leaving this girl as one that saved her own life. Gathering all his things he bid the girl goodbye with a wave as he vanished in a body flicker. It was time to get back to Alisa. 

_-Six A.M. The Next Morning_ 

 "You sleep well? is asked as he flipped the channels. He'd gotten back around ten last night, so he slept pretty well until about five when he normally woke. Alisa stretched in her robes and looked to him. "Yes, yes I did and thanks again Mr. Zansatsu." is replied to his question.  "No need for the mister and check out is in an hour. I'm also sure they are missing us at the brothel regardless of the fact I let them know what was going on." ~


----------



## Bringer (Apr 27, 2014)

*Shurui Yamanaka*

There the girl stood standing on top of a Sunagakure building. She couldn't believe she was going to do this. The Yamanaka took a deep breath... This was suicide. Purposely throwing herself into the lions den as incentive to do better. This was something Batora would normally come up with, as a joke, but it would appear that Shurui has decided to put this in the test. By putting herself  in plain sight, she was basically inviting all the village children to beat on her.

Memories of the last beating began to play in her mind. The way they dragged her by her hair, the way they choked her, the way they beat her in the ground... _"No time for second thoughts."_ She thought to herself as she spotted the kids hanging together at the same spot, probably waiting for her to run some errands so they could jump her. Why... Why did they hate her? It's all the went through her mind, even though she already knew the answer. 

"H-Hey." The girl spoke, waving to the teens from the building. They all collectively turned around. This time around their demeanor's were different, it wasn't smug or excited, it was very much serious. They recalled the team when they had finally gotten their hands on the flighty Yamanaka, and was about to give her a rightful beating for being a "traitor" and Konoha witch. They also recalled how she was saved.

"Y-You!" The girl yelled. Shurui had recalled she was the one Satoshi tied to a net, and gave Shurui the decision rather to kill her or not. "Where's your boyfriend." This made the Yamanaka flustered a bit. Before she could deny it however, another kid spoke up.

"Pfft we all know she can't get a boyfriend. She's too shy. She most likely paid that guy money to protect her or something." He exclaimed."But let's forget about that guy. Last time he managed to scare us, but there's no way he can take on nine genin." The kid spoke with confidence. "Plus... I don't see him around. So Konoha witch, did you come to apologize on behalf of your bodyguard, because if that's the case... The only apology we're looking for is an apology where you're black and blue on the ground." And with that the group of kids all jumped towards the building where Shurui stood.

Quickly the girl made her break for it, adrenaline kicking in. Her body was taking over, practically telling her not to get beaten again. Not to go through all of that pain and suffering. Perhaps Shurui was still the same after all? Regardless this is just what she needed, even though she was already faster than the kids, sometimes it was hard to shake them. However with this technique, she'd be able to do it effortlessly.

The technique wasn't difficult to preform, in fact it'd be a cakewalk for the Yamanaka seeing how she had excellent chakra control stemming from the fact she was proficient in genjutsu and was no slouch in ninjutsu. It's just that... She needed a little push to learn it. _"M-My experience with Satoshi taught me I was wrong."_ And indeed she was. Always trying to please everybody but herself. _"My experience with Aoshi taught me to stop apologizing... And actually do something!"_  Action speak louder than words. Why would she apologize for things she couldn't control? For things that had nothing to do with her. _"And... And lastly my experience with Ren has taught me that I'm capable!"_ Making a seal, the girl molded her chakra, and just like that she left the kids behind in the dust.

Just like that the girl preformed the body flicker technique, thanks to the necessary oomph the scenario gave her. The shell she was in didn't just have cracks in it, she had managed to break a limb through it, and while she was still in her shell, she was on the path on escaping. Sure maybe her habits of apologizing and pleasing others may still linger, but that was part of the progress. 

"I've taken three steps, now it's time for me to take a leap!"


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 27, 2014)

_A meeting with...God? nah XIII​_

Please, I don?t care about your name or your teachings, if there are many or only one but please, if you exist, don?t let that idiot to see me here. Yeah, i am praying to a god i don?t believe in and you know why? because I know that the princess is capable of something very very stupid. If she discovers me with a girl here, she will either come and try to make a scene or the most probable thing, she will come and start to talk about something foolish and make both of us embarassed.

I heard what the nun gal said, she mentioned fireworks, now that should be a good thing to look at with friends. I wonder if leaf-head and this gal would come with me to see them? You know, there are many festivals in Konoha and all although I have never been in one of them since for some reason on those days I would have to go out on a mission every year. She also spoke about some stuff that happened to her inside the village. Heheh who wold think that she would get in troubles like that? "Looks like you?re quite the troublesome gal when you want, huh?"I said forgetting for a moment my worries about the princess but it was then when...

"Ak-kun?"is what i heard, I immediately turned my gaze and saw her standing next to me. Fuck. I see her, she is looking at me and then at Kirisaki, suddenly her eyes acquired a weird light in them. I don?t  like it."Ak-kun!! If you had told me you would have a date with your girlfriend I would have helped you to look better!" fine, that was the first and last time I pray for something. I feel how my cheeks start to burn, but instead I have to react as normal as possible, the same cold behavior as usual, my normal self...Seriously this wench just makes me-

"Princess, I think you got it wro-"

"Nice to meet you!! My name is Uchiha Manami, Ak-kun is my bodyguard and my friend!!"she introduced herself. Friend? since when am i this brat?s friend? well at least she hasn?t said something more stupid"Ne, neee. Since when are you going out with Ak-kun?"she asked. I froze in my place, this idiot will screw up my mission and by the way leave a bad image of me with a new friend. My next reaction was nothing but a reflex, guess I have done this many times already so my body acts on its own. I led my hand and palmed my face, dunno if the sound was loud enough for any of those two to hear...Is Gaia trying to turn this into some sort of stupid love comedy?


----------



## Laix (Apr 27, 2014)

_Edie Nakano & Ryoko Hyūga_
_ SIDE STORY (LIQUID TIME ARC)_
_ *B R A V E H E A R T*_​_two minutes left;_
KONGOU'S BROTHEL, FUZENGAKURE RED LIGHT DISTRICT

_*- Basement -*_

"Yes, I am well aware of your little ability to heal from seemingly fatal wounds. It is why I went for your throat despite the fact I promised your friend here that I wouldn't kill you."

Just hearing him breathe was like someone was grating her brain into cheese. Why did so many Ren's and Ryoko's walk the earth? She'd found another in the form of this short, white-haired kid who had gotten a hold of some paint and went wild on his face. For all that cocky talk, he wasn't as smart as he thought he was.

"You can drop that 'you'll kill me' stare too, you may be hard to kill but I don't need to kill you. All I need to do is make it to where you are incapable of following us."

Nothing has killed her so far, absolutely nothing. The girl never gets viruses, burns sting her skin for a few but eventually fade away. Wounds are just temporary things. Why doesn't anyone understand? Believe her? What does she have to do just to get people to understand?

The girl is suffering from an evil curse, something that she would've never have wished for in a million years even as a medical ninja. All she can think of is growing old but never dying, living eternity as an elderly woman watching the people she knew and hated die and move on. That wasn't necessarily a bad thing but not a good thing either.

"What part of 'you can't kill me' don't you fucking get!?" Her voice's tone raised sharply, emotions running through her body. The fists used for monstrous strength were clenched so tightly they were starting to shake.

Alisa's kidnapper ignored her however, slipping his hands into his pouch. He wasn't going to reach for another blade, was he? Edie was going to scoff at the thought of this boy attempted to mortally wound her again. However, the two were interrupted by a blinding light illuminating the dark and drab room. A shot of lightning is blocked by a chair, knocking the boy holding the chair back into the brick wall with a thud.

It was Ren, someone she was unsure if she was happy to see or not. 

"I'll leave the Nakano to you Ryu," The boy with emerald eyes revealed. 
"She is more your speed anyway. Don't under any circumstance underestimate her raw power."

"Oh for god sake, will you shut up!? I just want my maid back!"

It seemed as if they was going to have a little swap with their opponents; they were having fun with them, toying with them like rats in a science lab. Edie just wanted to get her maid back, nothing more. Why were they making it so hard!?

"As for you, from what I've seen you possess super strength and regeneration."

Wait, was something talking? 

Edie glanced across the two-rooms-made-into-one. Satoshi was engaged in combat with Ren, Alisa was being covered by the clones and then there was...?

"So if you want the servant woman back, then you'll have to kill me."

"Ehhhhh?"

She finally laid eyes on who was addressing her. A boy, roughly her age, floppy black hair and a bored expression. He looked like he was trying too hard to be cool. Another potential love interest for Ren Houki it seems.

Bored herself of these stupid games they were playing, Edie let out an exasperated sigh before punching the remnants of the wall behind her with no prior indication, shattering what was left of it into dust.

"Okay, I'm really starting to get pissed off now! I'm not killing anyone, I'm not fighting anyone, I'm just not going to fuck around with some little boys and their toys! _*GIVE ME BACK MY MAID!*_"

_*- Outside - *_

She couldn't believe it.

He let himself be hit by her brutal technique. He let his arm be completely erased from his shoulder, just like that. Ryoko was almost traumatised as what felt like gallons of blood soaked her, not even registering with the Hyūga as she watched in shock.

Right now, weakened from fighting so much damn fodder, she couldn't take him on. He was easily on her level and she needed to be at full strength to fuck him up. Ren and Edie weren't responding, so there was only one option really: Retreat.

Before she could even leap away however as he shot a powerful sort of blood and chakra cannon straight for her. It crashed into her chest, blasting her down the street into a series of rumbles and tumbles. Being the skilled, top-of-her-class medical ninja she was, Ryoko already began healing the wound as it connected, meaning the job was half done by the time she got back to her feet. However, this left two problems.

Firstly, by healing this potentially fatal wound, her chakra would be depleted and secondly, he was coming straight for her while she was still recovering. Her clothes were battered and ruined, her soft complexion tarnished with blood, dirt and rubble. Nothing was going to plan, everything was going wrong. Why couldn't she solve it? Why couldn't she figure a way out of this?

Ryoko turned on her heel and leaped for the rooftops. Edie would be fine, she was immortal. Ren would be fine, he was as smart although less battle competent than her. She felt bad for ditching her teammates, but it was without choice. While there was a medical ninja still present in the form of Edie Nakano, the Hyūga felt a little less bad about her choice to retreat from this annoying blood user. ​


----------



## Chronos (Apr 27, 2014)

_Meaning of Birth Part V_












​
Grasping her in his arms before she fell he could feel it, there's was a shattering pain coursing through her, one that separated soul and body. His body trembled, he breathing unsettled. Their eyes locked before her could say anything. Those eyes engulfed in pain, but after everything a smile so beaming crossed her lips. Her hand reached his cheek, bloodied and she pulled the remaining strength of her system to stretch it towards him.

"Nononononononono, not you, not now, not today! I promised! I PROMISED! Come on, you can't die, you can't die!"  

Her hands caressed his cheeks with tender care. 

"So, for once this is how it feels to be... cold." 

Those words were like knives. Memories began to rush, much like he was the one that experienced death. But in reality it was but her memories, it was her process through death and he could sense it all. A terrifying silence, a unmistakable truth that bellowed. 

"Don't leave me..."

As his embrace became stronger, fear came through him, and he began to trembled. Ushering the final shred of her strength, she hugged him as well.

"Live... On"

A silence soon engulfed all his sense, as her could finally feel it. The departure of her soul. A broken sentiment that was soon assimilated into nothingness. There was no longer a voice, there was no longer that feeling of joy, there were only him and those feelings. Those emotions that haunted his thoughts and brought him ever closer to madness. He's failed once more, tightening the grip of Rei's clothes as he brought her head up to his, unable to speak as tear just flowed through his eyes. At pain from depth he's never sense before. Remembering that dreaded moment where he and his mother walked, when he and his mother laughed, and when he witnessed her die before his eyes.

"I..."

He couldn't speak. Words begun to flow out and the more he tried to communicate it was meaningless. There was never any feedback, and a part of him, had been literally separated. Those crimson eyes that gleamed in evil radiance shone down upon the man that took her from him. And evil he just retorted with a smirk so malicious it caused Rosuto anger to boil down from area's he'd never knew existed. Yet his face dull, as if broken. Lost of all hope. 

"You not only took my mother. But Rei as well."

He rose his hand into the air, as he felt a surge boil down from the center of his core. His chakra seemed to explode in a flurry of power. And aura like flame began to be exposed from his body. As a blade of chakra soon shot towards the heaven. Mao stared in awe, with such power radiant and beaming. A technique that radiated far too much power for someone his age and rank. Rosuto without much thought swung this chakra blade horizontally causing a large portion of the landscape to fall under it's sharpness. Mao leaped over it, and witnessed that everything withing over 200 meters has been sliced. 

"This technique... Rosuto Tamashī? Hyehehe... You ARE interesting."

But before he could shot the next swing, Mao closed the gap and pounded him so hard on his stomach he fell on the ground unconscious. 

"Well... 10 points for trying. I'll let you live. For now."

*Arc End*


----------



## Kei (Apr 27, 2014)

_[The Phoenix, The Mermaid, and The Rock Candy]_​ 

The sweetness of the rock candy ruined his tongue. When he glided his tongue across the roof of his mouth, he still felt the tiny bits of sugar making one last fighting stand to ruin his tongue. Every time that happened, Kyo felt his body shiver at the rejection of such an overwhelming flavor.  He heard the shrine maiden chuckle each and every time it happened. 

However he couldn?t yell at her because anytime he tried his tongue would brush up against a remaining sugar crystal causing him to shake. The great next head of the Fennikkusu clan didn?t like sweets at all the occasional cakes and pies, but really he never held a special place for them.

?Here you go.? The shrine maiden handed him a water bottle, Kyo took it from the girl, ?I couldn?t watch you suffer like that.?

Kyo opened the bottle of water and began to drink. Even as he drunk the remaining of sugar filled his mouth. He held the water in his mouth before shaking and swallowing the remaining amount. Kei sat next to him on the sand and watched as the boy drunk the water with vigor. As if he was stuck in the desert somewhere and hasn?t seen water in days.  It ran down his mouth and on to his cheek as he gulped it in big swigs. 

He wiped his mouth and looked over at the girl, ?Thanks?? 

Kei smiled and shrugged her shoulders, ?You are welcome but it nothing, it?s just a water bottle.?

?The shrine maiden doesn?t want the thanks that are coming from me?? Kyo eyebrow raised in a bit of confusion, ?Not only do you not bow at my radiance, but you don?t want to have my thanks as well.  The shrine maiden wants abuse and bad words? Never thought the religious type would be such a masochist.?

Kei frowned, ?I am not! I?m saying it?s no big deal because it isn?t!? Kei grabbed her legs as she looked at the sea. She was pretty done with the boy next to her, but since he was here there was nothing really she could do.

?Shrine maiden??

?My name is Kei?? She turned to him and pointed to her chest, ?My name is Kei! Please at least try to remember it.?

Kyo frowned at her, ?Who said I forgotten your name? It?s too unique of a name to forget.? He leaned back on the sand a bit, ?If you want me to call you by your name so badly, then I won?t have any objections to it.?

She didn?t know how to respond to that. This boy was leaving her at a loss of words than when she was a baby just learning. At least then she would make a sign of protest or something to voice out what she wanted, but with this boy it was different. He would slap you with one hand and then compliment you with the next.  She didn?t understand that type of ability, but she allowed herself to wallow in the compliment. Her name was unique?too unique to forget, what person wouldn?t be happy to hear that.

?However, there is a catch for me to use your name.? Kyo said turning to her, before pointing to his chest, ?Kyo?My name is Kyo?Use it sometimes, you haven?t called me by my name ever since we met.?

Kei eyes widen, was he waiting for her to use his name. A slight blush appeared on her face, if he wanted her to use it so badly then why he didn?t he say something?

Kei opened her mouth to say something, to say his name, but she instantly closed it. His eyes were staring into her very soul.  For some reason she felt embarrassed by just saying his name. Maybe it was because she made a deal about her name, but the whole time Kyo was there she only called him everything but his name.

?K-Kyo?? She finally voiced looking away from him, ?Are you happy now??

?You pleased me very much?Kei..?


----------



## Kei (Apr 27, 2014)

_[The Young Viper; Zyana]
[The Land of Sand]​_
How did she wind up here?

Katy had appeared at their front door wanting to go shopping with Zyana. Of course Zyana wanted to train with her teacher but Katy wasn?t taking no for an answer. Kiritsugu wasn?t going allow himself to be distracted by Katy?s constant whining about going out and doing girl stuff. So he gave Zyana some money and kicked her out. He literally did just that, grabbed her by the back of her collar and kicked her out of the apartment.  She could still feel the stinging of her ass from where his shoe met her ass. Though Katy didn?t seem to mind Zyana?s discomfort, grabbing her by the arm they took the first train there.

?The land of hot sand, we have arrived!? Katy said as she stretched her arms out wide, ?Oh and hot men~?

Zyana sighed was this really a 26 year old woman? She acted as though she was 15, this was no way for a woman her age to act.  Even when they left, Zyana knew that Katy had a work load she was putting on the side. A bunch of request was piled on her desk when they were grabbing her purse from the store. There was no way that this woman was the greatest weapon smith of all time, she presented herself as a woman who didn?t take her job seriously if she only had too.

?We could have done this at any other time.? Zyana complained, ?I was going to train before our next mission.?

Katy pouted a bit, ?No one likes a complainer Zyana, life is too short to be filled with paper work and missions.  Soon you?ll be my age and wondering where did time fly. Why haven?t you got married and settled down and had kids.?

?I highly doubt that.?

Katy placed her arm around Zyana pulling the girl in extremely tight, ?With that type of attitude you?ll get winkles before you are even 18! You?d look like a prune and then your chances at love will be shot further than any canon could imagine.? 

Zyana didn?t understand the woman nor did she want to understand the rambling. If she did that means she would be on the same stage as her and that stage wasn?t something she would like to star on. However, she didn?t have much of a choice right about now she was at the command of Katy and wherever that command took her she didn?t have much of a choice.  Zyana sighed, why couldn?t she just taken a mission by herself, if she was working that meant she wouldn?t have to shop.  

?I will make you into a pretty girl who is the poison of all the boys she meets.? Katy smiled with pride shining deeply in her eyes.

Why couldn?t she just stab them with a poison kunai? That would be ten times better than this?


----------



## Chronos (Apr 27, 2014)

*Ivery, Rosuto l Genin l Sunagakure*

It felt like days after he had arrived from the village of snow. Temperature rose like wildfire upon his arrival. As he pulled the crimson scarf of his neck. Something like this was already giving him nightmares. The long trip was restless and even more so, unbearable. There was just silence and emptiness and there's not a way he could stop it. It was time and time again that he was reminded of his loneliness. Usually her presence subdued his own weakness, but now he didn't know. His memory was jagged and he couldn't remember what happened afterwards. It seemed that he lost and there was no explaining what happened. How would he ever tell this to Kitsuki and Gendou? They'll heartbroken as well. Her burial, as well. He didn't know. 

The train finally halted at Suna, must like always, the sun was beaming, the sand stormed and the wind was hefty and strong as it usually was. Such action felt foreign to him once more. Much like the events a year ago. He at one point felt the urge to wait for this train to land in Konoha, head for the Kage, the Uchiha, and demonstrate the eye. Probably something interesting might happen, or maybe even that technique that he ushered in pure blinding anger would rise once more. He wanted to channel it, but he needed time. It was strong and painful, he took out reserves he never tried to fathom. 

As if Rei was but a lock to his more ensnaring power. Ivery? That was the only memento. He would keep it as such. Standing from his chair he walked out of the train. And proceeded to walk towards the village. Tucking his headband on his eye.


----------



## Bringer (Apr 27, 2014)

*Ryu Reikon*

The blonde hair girl once again demonstrated her strength. This was going to be easy, exerting energy for no reason like that was bound to exhaust the girl. However he was unclear rather her regeneration took up chakra or not... Suddenly his mind drifted. The girl exclaimed that nothing could kill her, and although that may very well just be hyperbole, he'd still not want to take any chances. He'd slash through her neck, and as she falls down to recover, he'd immediately continue onslaught of slashes.  He'd damage her faster than she could regenerate it.

"Why do you go to such lengths to save her? She's nothing but an animal... Or a piece of furniture. I myself wouldn't go to such lengths for my servants. She's nothing but a goldfish that parents replace before their child wakes up." He began preforming multiple hand seals, not for one technique, but for multiple techniques. "I'd rather kill the maid then allow you to leave with her." He announced.

Suddenly the effects of the techniques kicked in. He began sprouting horns on his head, his teeth grew razor sharp and his anatomy altered slightly. The physiology of his hands and feet changed, and they grew larger, causing his feet to burst through his shoes. His hands and feet were some kind of hybrid between dragon and human. His nails on his hands and toes began to grow longer lengths, and suddenly they became a ebony color. Ryu still hasn't mastered the dragon scale technique, so the appearance of his hands and feet was a grotesque fleshy hybrid between dragon limbs and human limbs. 

He spoke, although his voice still lacked any emotion he sounded deeper and harsher. *"You serve no function."* With his body still numb from Ren's lightning attack, he'd have to rely mostly on battle sense and reflexes. His minor dragon transformation technique boosts his speed, strength, and gives him keen animal senses thus giving him chance despite the fact his speed was dulled. He jumped backwards, his feet pushing against the walls backward, and then by applying force he began to ricochet forward like a cannon at Edie. This deadly headbutt would cause his horns to pierce through the girls chest.


----------



## Kei (Apr 27, 2014)

_[The Young Viper; Zyana]
[The Land of Sand]_​

“Oh look this is cute isn’t it?”

They didn’t even make it out of the train station before Katy saw a little stand selling gems and other jewelry. The old man that was at the cart was trying to give her a discount if she brought two for the price of one and a half. One for the beautiful blonde and for her dark skinned friend, but Zyana wasn’t going to bend so easily. There was no need for jewelry if something was around her neck the enemy could easily grab it and use it to choke her. Zyana wasn’t going to risk something like that for the sake of being pretty.

Katy placed one of the necklaces around Zyana neck, “Oh that orange really go with your skin tone.” She said before replacing the orange one with the blue one, “But blue looks good on you too.”

Zyana sighed, “How about we actually go out into the city before we get stuck spending our money at the train station.”

“Just in case it sells out before we get back from shopping.” Katy explained taking another necklace and placing it on the girl’s neck. Though she looked up at Zyana, “It’s my treat so let me treat you.” 

She wasn’t going to make this easy for Katy. It was clear to anyone that Zyana didn’t want to be here, let alone standing around and putting items on her neck. Even the guy who was tending the vendor felt sorry for Katy, though Katy didn’t mind at all. She smiled and continued to place necklaces and bracelets on Zyana. Zyana was at a stage of life that Katy was common with, so in her best way she was going to try to help out the girl.

Zyana eyes moved around, everything was slightly more interesting than what was going on here, but something caught her eye.  The slight movement of hair and the band that covered half of the face made Zyana heart jump.  Her eyes followed the figure, and before long Zyana felt her body move as well. The necklace that was hanging around her neck fell to the ground and so did the bracelets, but that wasn’t in her mind. The figure that stood out was the only one that it could be.

Her eyes narrowed as she dodged through people trying to make their way. She dodged and waved, but she didn’t call out once. Something told her that if she called out to the person her eyes were on, that he would disappear. That as soon as the words escaped the middle of her lips the figure would be nothing more than her imagination. As she got closer and closer, Zyana reached out her hand and gently grab the boys. 

This feeling was real…The touch, the warmth from the boys hands. It was all very real, even as their skin brushed slowly against each other. Zyana couldn’t help but smile the widest of smiles. 

“Rosuto…?” She finally voiced her breath was labored from running and dodging people trying to get to him. 

This was real, the feeling of happiness that swelled in her chest caused her to smile so warmly towards the boy. He was alive and he was well. The warmth between their fingers was real and this would be their second time meeting. Zyana could only thank the gods it wasn’t on the battlefield. 

“It’s been a long time….”


----------



## LunarCoast (Apr 27, 2014)

luffy no haki said:


> *Shinkurou Kengo*
> 
> _What a sword is meant for XI - Shin?s Struggle I_​
> As he sees Akarusa starting the party with one of the people they found in the caves, Shinkurou looks at the rest of them. No one told him that there would be enemies in that place.No, probably it was something _he_ knew, yeah Takashi Aosuki wasn?t an idiot, he was one of those schemers who ejoyed lookin the rest in troubles. yeah probably Takashi knew what was going on and he sent Shin there to fix the troubles that the blue-haired man could have fixed by himself if he weren?t so twisted. Looking at them carefully, Shin notices that someone osn?t there.
> ...



Hatori struggles to his feet which are still alittle shakey, more than thankful Shin made a good distraction. He turns his head when Shin goes flying in the air past him, after being on the recieving end of a punch from the fat bastard, who was also apperntly stupid according to what he heard next but that wasn't important right now and he turns his head to check on Shin, "Shin?!" but was both surprised and glad to see he had already recovered from the blow despite being knocked into a wall and had created clones of himself. "Wow, awesome idea even the numbers out."

He grips Amagumo tightly and brings the blade infront of him adopting a defensive stance. _Shin seems to have got something in mind, I best wait to see what it is before I engage anyone. Wouldn't want to get in his way._


----------



## Chaos Theory (Apr 27, 2014)

*Zansatsu|Genin|Fuzengakure*

*[Brothel, Fuzengakure]​*​
[Protect the Hostage XI, Ren Vs Satoshi]​
_-There is one thing. One small iota of a detail. One ideal that is instilled in every Puppeteer that is worth the paint they spread across their face. That one thing, one detail that they do better than any other class of Ninja is. Simply put, multitasking. It was hammered into Satoshi from a very young age unwittingly by his father. He taught the boy to make and puppet small marionettes, while at the same time gauging the audience for reaction which effectively split the young boy's attention between four things. His hands, how the puppets reacted to his moments, the movement and stage placement of the puppets and lastly the people he was entertaining.   

The lessons his dear mother gave him, taught him to differentiate between life threatening wounds and ones that could wait all the while as they comforted the ailing person this taught him the keen eye a puppet user needed. His years with Kiyoko taught Satoshi that life was cruel, as if the brutal murder of his parents weren't enough, it taught him to always be on guard. To look at problems from a different light, to look outside of the box and come up with solutions that didn't fit the norm. Kiyoko also taught him to always be diligent and that wasteful use of Chakra was to be not tolerated. He had the battered and broken hands to attest to just how serious she was on this matter and finally. The Puppet Brigade taught him the puppetry that went along with the foundation that he was already taught.-_

Everything seemed to move in slow motion for Satoshi as he, his puppet and clone fired from the billowing smoke that was used to cover his actions. The ground under their feet was covered by the debris that Edie had created with her all so grand entrance and as the smoke cleared from his eyes Satoshi and his clone quickly realized that this blue haired boy too had done some preparations of his own. Though it was curious that he would randomly scatter Kunai across the small room that they were in. Well it was no matter, it seemed that his ploy had worked as Ren sunk a Kunai behind his basic clone that now acted in lieu of Satoshi as the grand orchestrator. As Satoshi pushed his offensive forward a small, to him, voice cut in over the grinding and crunching of the rubble underfoot. It was Ryu with a warning. 

"Furthermore he's very fast, and possesses a technique that allows him to manipulate projectiles such as kunai midair."

The rest was a muddled mess, but the puppeteer allowed the important part filter through to his ears. It was then that it all became clear to him, the mental gears turned in his head as all three neared Ren, through some sort of Chakra manipulation this boy could control weaponry, or so that was his going theory. Which made this boy somewhat like Satoshi, but not quite as advanced. Satoshi would discover sooner rather than later if his hypostasis was correct as Ren started his counter attack. 

With a burst of speed the blue bomber went into a rapid succession of moves as he is quick to toss a Lightning infused weapon into his Poison Clone's gut. Crackling a blue hue covered the construct as two of the Kunai, controlled by Ren's left hand is flung from the wall toward the real Satoshi whom was rapidly closing the distance. Then as Ren closed the gap between him and Doru both Satoshi sprung into action. Weaving through the blades Ren's hand formed that Thunder Pearl with a single handed seal. Satoshi noted it as his Clone Exploded into a pile of Debris he had used his Puppet Replacement Jutsu to avoid his clone's destruction. Satoshi himself, seeing the Kunai with his peripheral leaps back between them. Loosing his control on his puppet he snags the weapons from the air. The cursory feel was that Ren had infused Chakra into them, not quite what he expected. But just as easily dealt with. 

This was the second consecutive time in a row that Ren had went for his Thunder Pearl, so Satoshi was better ready for it than he was from it's previous use. This allowed the Poison clone to skid across the left side of the room as it reappeared from Satoshi's Puppet Replacment Technique. It's hands were dug into the ground so Ren couldn't see its fingers moving to attach its Strings to Doru, then clenching his fingers and pulling lightly inwards Doru acts as the light of the technique fills the room. As this happens the Normal clone mimics the Poison Clones action, though it was done visibly so Ren could view it. The Blast seemingly rocked the Puppet as a thick black smoke covered it, but Puppet Replacement had happened and tattered steel and splintered from the room fell to the ground. 

Infusing a bit of his own Chakra, the real Satoshi washed away Ren's on the Kunai he held and with his Poison Clone now controlling his puppet that gave him the opportunity to go on a more offensive bout. As Ren navigated from the raining debris Satoshi wrapped his hands around to his back and added a two Shuriken of his own to each hand, then using the Body Flicker he and his Poison Clone trades places. As he landed he whips both hands out releasing his attack and a pair of Shadow Shuriken follow behind the Kunai he borrowed.  Almost Simultaneously Doru rocketed toward Ren from his right side with a pair of curved Kunai and finally to compound the combination attack Satoshi, now that his hands were free attached ten strings to ten of the Kunai that Ren had scattered across the room, again simply putting a little of his own Chakra into them he is able to overwrite Ren's 

Then acting like he was going to use a Thunder Clap he slams both hands together which uproot the Kunai and send them whizzing toward the owner that so carelessly gave a puppeteer weapons to play with. ~

_-Outside_

Panting and raving with laughter the Blood Maniac chased down Ryoko as she tried to get away. But he was a hound on the trail of wounded prey. No, he was more like a shark that smelled blood in the water. Too bad it was only his, or he may be turned on even more at the prospect of the Hyuga's blood. The nimble girl was already atop the buildings of the red light district, but he was lapping on her heels that grin ever deepening in his madness. * "Imma get you little girl! Imma kill, rape and eat you!"* he sang as he bounded behind her. Though he could hardly use his Blood Attacks at the moment, thanks to the canon, he could gnaw her to death.

The thought tantalizes him as he started to drool blood. This was going to be the best day ever, only if. As he ran the damage done in the Hyuga's initial attack finally made his heart give up. The bruise there ballooned with blood and finally burst and filled his chest with the crimson liquid, it was basically over. His eyes widened, it was the first time the pain actually hurt and he stumbled hitting the roof with a hard thud he tumbled. Ryoko came to a stop as she saw him fall to the ground and roll. With a splattering thud he came to a stop a yard or so away from her that wild grin still plastered to his face. He looked to her as he gagged on his own blood those eyes change from red back to a tranquil blue. 

The grin softened from that manacle ear splitter to an almost thankful one,  "Th-thank you princess." is coughed as he attempted to reach out to her. But his body gave up. The hand that shook in midair fell and bounced off the roof. It was over, she'd survived. But why did he thank her?~~ 

_-Inside_

The fodder that were now free to do as they wish file into the bestroyed buidling and started to head down stairs. Satoshi's orders were clear. Five at a time and be on the ready. 

The Shinobi from the White had underestimated the strenght of this simple plan.

*-Only One Minute Remains-*


----------



## Chronos (Apr 27, 2014)

*Ivery, Rosuto l Genin l Sunagakure*

It wasn't until his hands were grasped that he was brought to a complete halt. There was a voice that called out, a voice familiar to him that caused him to clench his teeth. Something about it reminded him of someone he met long before this ordeal had been caused. But what circumstances would it be that it was her or all people? Gulping down his mess of emotions, he feared to turn and meet the eyes of the amber eyed girl he remembered. As he feared the words that came next were fulled with emotion, not sure how'd he classified it as, but he turned his head...

"Zyana..."  

Upon a memory glazed in turmoil and combat, once again he was reminded of both their Sensei for the mission, Edie, the man he fought and lastly his summon. She questioned how he was, which he retorted with a simple smile. Pulling his hand from her grip, he didn't want to feel anything at the moment. Not happiness, sadness, anger. There was a slight comfort in being void, something about forgetting that held a loving embrace. But how was that possible? Still the more he intended to erase all traces of these morbid imagery, there more he was reminded of it. Her eyes and that smile were enough...

"I've been better." 

She didn't need to know. 

"What are you doing here? You'd be the last person I'd expect to see in Suna."


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Apr 27, 2014)

*Ren Houki*

INTRODUCTION ARC: A DAY IN THE LIFE OF REN HOUKI

_________________​
*Rivalry and friendship?*


"You got me, man." Makoto sighed, sitting up on the dirt. His face was covered by a thin film of mud, with fissures forming through brown layers from his face contorting in pain. Ren's attack had did more damage to him than he'd expected and it showed on both his face and mannerisms, as he brought a hand to rub the area where the lightning blast had struck. "Another win for you, eh?" He gave another, melodramatic sigh.

"Nah." Ren grumbled, wincing as he sat up. His couldn't feel his right hand anymore and, even though Makoto's Iron Fist had not directly touched him, the gust of wind it created felt like a heavy punch in the gut and left him winded. He could have sworn that the brown haired boy wasn't that strong before... "it's a draw." He admitted, finally catching his breath.

"S-seriously?! Wait... what are we on for our rivalry scoreboard now?" 

"Twelve wins to me, five wins to you and now one draw." Ren cited.

"You're still ahead, huh..." Makoto grumbled, scratching his head, then rose up, grinning at Ren. Bringing his arm up, he extended a finger, before declaring: "Well, until I catch up to you, don't let anybody else overtake you! You're _my_ rival!"

Ren looked up, his face completely deadpan as he stared at his self-proclaimed 'rival'. And then a small smile is given, his face unable to resist the tug of his lips. "Idiot. Don't talk like just pleb can get onto my level." He replied, dusting off his trousers as he got up. "Come on." He said, turning around and beginning to walk towards the exit of the training area.

"Eh? Where're we going?" Makoto frowned, wondering where the Houki was heading. Was he leaving? Or...

"To get lunch. I'm hungry." A pause in his step is given as Ren replied to his question, then he resumed walking.

The jumpsuit wearer stared at his friend. Ren had never invited him to lunch before; usually he'd try to go back home, or tell him to leave him alone. _"I-is this what they call... a *NAKAMA*?"_ He thought to himself, stifling a few tears as he ran to catch up with Ren. ​


----------



## Kei (Apr 27, 2014)

_[The Young Viper; Zyana]
[The Land of Sand]_​
What was supposed to do? Her heart was racing so fast that she didn?t know how to control it. There was something about meeting him here. Seeing him, hearing him talk that made her hurt so much. He was alive and he was in good health made Zyana ball her hand into a fist.  As long as there wasn?t anything wrong with him, she was happy, but there was a slight coldness that he was giving off. Though she didn?t know him long enough to deem what was cold or what wasn?t. Although comparing to when they first hung out to now, she could tell but there was no wounds. No missing anything, the boy looked well to her?

Her breath caught inside her throat before she realized that there were many wounds that she couldn?t see, but just because he wasn?t wrapped in bandages didn?t mean that nothing was wrong.  When he said he could have been better, she guessed that the boy in front of her was giving her a warning. A warning not to go any further from where he allowed her to step. She didn?t blame him, they weren?t close, and they had one mission together and shared one kiss. That didn?t make them friends or lovers, but still?There was no denying Zyana felt some inch of closeness to him.

Zyana eyes widen as he asked her what she was doing here in Suna, she didn?t know how to answer that but she only looked and smiled. 

?I?? Zyana began, how shallow would it be for her to say she was here with a friend, just to go shopping when the boy was coming off so coldly. Even now as she tried to form the right words to say to him, the icy aura was prickling at her. 

?Zyana!? A voice called out calling Zyana to jump, and it was Katy rushing off towards her, ?Why did you run off like that??

Zyana looked at the woman rushing her way, ?Ah??

She didn?t know what to say. There weren?t really friends but the way she ran off towards him made it seem like they were close. Katy saw the confusion that dominated the look in her eye and smiled. Even after she was made to chase after the girl there was something?s that adults shouldn?t concern themselves in.  She looked at the boy for a minute before placing her hand on Zyana?s shoulders.

?Let?s meet back here around 8, if you need me before then just meet me in the shopping district with the cute boy I just met~.? Katy smiled before walking off in the opposite direction.  Zyana appreciated Katy at that moment because if Kiritsugu was here instead he would send her on the next train back home for not controlling herself. 

?I was here with a friend.? Zyana said wondering if it was okay to line Katy up with the word friendship, but something in her heart was telling her it was okay. 

Zyana looked at Rosuto hands before looking back up at him, ?Though it seemed like I was ditched for a cute boy.? Zyana said weakly before looking back up at him, ?Would you mind?If we?If we hung out??

A slight blush formed across her cheeks. She never asked anyone to hang out with her. Not Emiya or Katy, or anyone she had ever met. It was more so she was forced to be dragged along for the ride than anything else. 

?I don?t know my way around Suna, so I hope you aren?t too busy.?


----------



## Olivia (Apr 27, 2014)

*Kirisaki Shinkō
A New Visitor XIV
*
I was glad that he took my story well and entertaining. It was a bit of a problem how I always ran into trouble someplace, especially in restaurants. But it was nice to know he wasn't fearing for his life as we sat down together at this little place. But maybe I spoke to soon.

"Ak-kun?"

I heard a girl say questioningly. I looked slightly to the left of Akaya to see the girl. Ak-kun she called him? Well taking the first syllable of his name, I suppose it made sense in a nice-name. But I wondered what their relationship had been. If they had this sort of name sake going around, maybe they were dating. I brought my pepsi up to my mouth.

"Ak-kun!! If you had told me you would have a date with your girlfriend I would have helped you to look better!"
 
I spit the pepsi out all over the table. Thi-this girl thought we were on a date? S-she thought we were boyfriend and girlfriend? How could that even be?! If they're that seemingly close then how could she not know his 'girlfriend' before now?! My head started to spin, but not so much so that the rest of their conversation was drowned out.

I tried to figure why this women would even think that we were going out. It was just the two of us going out for lunch, how is that romantic at all?! Akaya tried to object, which I would have aided if I was in any state to actually speak. But before he could finish the much needed sentece, the women interrupted again. What was this? Some romance-comedy manga?

"Nice to meet you!! My name is Uchiha Manami, Ak-kun is my bodyguard and my friend!!"she introduced herself. Friend? since when am i this brat?s friend? well at least she hasn?t said something more stupid"Ne, neee. Since when are you going out with Ak-kun?

My head continued to twirl, so that answered my first question, about who she was. So she was an Uchiha too, and her name was Manami. And Akaya was her bodyguard? For a genin to be a bodyguard of someone like her, she must have been someone special inside the Uchiha clan. I smiled with a little happiness inside of me, maybe this was the reason why Akaya always left the village on missions, she was probably an important person to the Uchiha, and had to make negotiations with others. I took another sip of my pepsi, deciding that nothing else bad could be said.

"Ne, neee. Since when are you going out with Ak-kun?"

I almost choked on it this time, but for the most part I spit it out again. Of course she strikes me at my most vulnerable point, that seemed to be a habit of female Uchiha's. But my mind just started to wrap around the question she had asked, how long? We weren't even going out. I took a deep breath as I said:

"Well I think there's a misunderstand. We met just today and so-" My sentence was quickly interrupted when she voiced "Oh so this is your first date? What a wonderful moment!"

I almost felt like I wanted to cry. There was no point in saying anything to this girl as she'd probably just interpret it the wrong way. I contemplated playing a_ nisekoi_, a false love, but that would simply make matters worse. I sighed, deciding nothing I could say could get through to this girl, so I just left my mouth shut. But regardless the female Uchiha clapped her hand, saying to Akaya:

"Ak-kun, I'm so happy for you! So tell me! How far have you two taken it?"

I would have spit out the remainder of my pepsi if I had drank anymore. H-how far had we taken it! That in itself was going to far! To even imagine that I would allow it to be taken anywhere if we were going out was simply purpostorous! I wanted to object right away, but my embarrassment threw all words and reasons away from my mind. 
​


----------



## Laix (Apr 27, 2014)

_Edie Nakano & Ryoko Hyūga_
_ SIDE STORY (LIQUID TIME ARC)_
_ *B R A V E H E A R T*_​ _one more minute;_
KONGOU'S BROTHEL, FUZENGAKURE RED LIGHT DISTRICT

*- Basement -*

Her opponent, the guy who spoke like a machine, had transformed into some kind of monster. He had horns and claws reminiscent of a fabled beast known as the dragon, but it wasn't a complete transformation. Edie smiled a little to herself in mocking of the boy who looked like he hadn't quite worked out all the kinks in his nifty little jutsu. 

With no prior warning however, he charged straight for her, using the horns on his head as a lethal blade. As she pulled her right fist back filled to the brim with chakra, she thought to herself how much better she was getting at this. It was starting to feel more natural. She thought less about her next move and just worked with instinct. Unfortunately for him, he was clearly not that smart if he attacked blindly head on like that against a girl who uses one-shot kill techniques as her main form of offense. 

_*SANRANCHŌ!*_
​
Edie screamed her technique with passion, pushing her fist straight towards his oncoming head. Moving at the speed he was and positioned like that, she found it unlikely he would be able to avoid her direct hit to the head although there was a high chance she would take a direct hit from his horns. With the chakra pumped into her fist, it would probably shatter his skull upon impact and severely hurt him but not outright kill him. It was going to be a hit-for-a-hit at this rate, only there was one big difference.

She promised, she swore she wasn't going to die. She'd bare the pain and then get up to fight again, no matter what.

*- Outside -*

She was the wounded pigeon, trying desperately to hobble and wobble away from the blood-hungry lion chasing her down.

With his wide-eyed growl and disturbing threats of rape and cannibalism, Ryoko was genuinely terrified for her health. She could only heal this wound, after that she was defenseless; too exhausted to even try to fend him off with basic taijutsu. Every time she glanced over her shoulder, there was a part of her that hoped so much that he had lost her or decided to let her go.

But he was there, chomping like a rabies infected dog.

"L-Leave me alone!" She cried, lunging from the roof of the sleazy motel to the air conditioning unit atop a shorter building. Her timing was messy and she fell flat on her face, spraining her ankle. 

His eyes widened when he saw her fall. They both knew it was over.

"_*GET AWAY FROM ME!!*_"

The Hyūga shielded her now deactivated byakugan eyes, bracing herself for the incoming blow that would end her life. She could only hope it was painless and quick, that her body wasn't mangled beyond recognition when Edie and Ren would eventually find her and that people would remember her for all the positive things. 

Thirty seconds nearly went by until Ryoko uncovered her eyes. The only pain she could feel was from the wound earlier. She patted down her body, trying to find any evidence of a gash or impalement. 

Nothing.

"Th-thank you... Princess..."

On the floor, dying in his own blood was the hungry lion outstretching his hand towards her as if to touch the light. He had succumbed to his wounds and died what looked like a rather drawn out death. Now she thought about it, his hand that had just fallen off the roof after hanging on by threads was his cause of death. That was the injury he sustained from her thirty-two palm guard earlier, which he pretty much self-inflicted.

And then of course, he's thanking her? Thanking her for what? A slow, painful death? She immediately began to feel terrible despite the situation being a who-kills-first-wins. 

If he hadn't died, she'd be the one bleeding out in the red light district of Fuzengakure.

But that image... That image of a dying maniac thanking her for guiding him to death. 

It was going to haunt her.​


----------



## Cjones (Apr 27, 2014)

*LT/Hisashi/Masami/Fuzen/Blacksmith*

*Assassin Lite V*

?Please, don?t feed his ego.? Masami spoke as she, Zyana, complimented me. I feigned hurt as I gasp in response. How could she honestly think that telling the truth through a compliment was feeding my ego? My ego was already on the particular ?large side? anyway, there was no possible way it could get in bigger. Zyana could keep complimenting me until the cows came home, she was telling the truth, and there was nothing wrong with spitting the truth. 

Despite all that though, I did notice something. This girl was ridiculously shy, but apparently there was a reason for it. She told us that she wasn?t exactly use to interacting with ninjas, which I found kind of odd. I mean isn?t Fuzen a ninja village? It?s inevitable that she would have some form of contact with shinobi in some way, shape or form. Though she waved her hand in a gesture for us not to get the wrong idea. Ah, I get it, she not from around her apparently. I wonder exactly where she?s from then. 

?You are not from here? Where exactly to you hail from then?? Masami asked.

?Wait a minute?? I interjected. ?You aren?t like Marietta are you? From some country where they act all nice and pleasant on the outside, but are huge hulkish destroyah types on the inside? You?re not trying to catch me off guard so you can hit me with a chair or anything are you?? I squinted my eyes from behind my mask. There was no way I was going to let her get the drop on me like my hot eye candy did back in our academy days. I can still feel the sting of the chair she used split my lip wide open. I just shudder thinking about it.

?I got my eyes on you.? 
​


----------



## Chronos (Apr 27, 2014)

*Ivery, Rosuto l Genin l Sunagakure*

Whatever had just happened, the misunderstand had just arose even further. What did she want? To hang? Simply to share a day with him. He really didn't feel like it, but whatever starts him mind would conjure he needed to form them into constellations. But it pained him, at the core of it all it was a pain that was enough to cause him to hate everything. But then again, she wasn't at fault. No on was all but him. He struggled, placing his hand over his band and turning before starting to pace away. What the hell was happening? Everything felt like a pain in the ass and Zyana was just being kindly like she always was. Something about her changed and her clinging sense of friendship haunted him. What could he do? If only he made enemies, they were easier. They were simpler to deal with. Except one. One who's Aura was enough to bring him to his knees and call upon the demons that laid in wait withing him.

"I..." Why couldn't he usher the words, was he really thinking about what she felt above what he wished? "Sorry..." Goddamn it! It was poisonous the thought of death, this emotion he felt intensified and the hatred for this man grew to such a demeanor it consumed every other sentiment that swirled withing him. It was too silent, far too silent. There was something wrong that he didn't quite fathom correctly. Her happiness at times seemed troublesome to him. He was jealous, truthfully. She was happy, even if it was with him. 

"Constellations are the patterns formed by stars upon the sky. There's something so enviable about their existence. They seem to come as one although separate from the rest. Makes me think, do the dead truly die?" 

Has he blown a gasket? What did he say? It's like he was refusing himself from answering the question ushered towards him. He never did answer as his feet just continued to pace endlessly towards the distance. It was better for her not to be close to him at this instance. Nobody should.


----------



## Negrosaurus (Apr 27, 2014)

Drip.

Drip.

Drip.

Drip.

Drip.

Holy fucking shit he was bored.

Like, mega bored.  The kind of bored where you're so bored you you start having weed thoughts.  Bored to the point that he was laying on his bed, hanging upside down off the side of it, and counting the number of times the water dripped from the sink in his bathroom.  If he had heard a bird's chirp or saw an insect skitter across the ground, it would instantly be the most exciting thing to happen today period.  His parents were off at another one of those family big wig meetings, discussing the future of the family, deciding who would be the speaker on the village's panel (spoiler alert: his dad), things of that nature.  The worst part is they took Yuki with them.  He could at least pretend that she could beat him when she asked to train.

But no.  He would not be so lucky.  He was here, by himself, with nothing to do.  Didn't even know where the Hell his buddy Ishibashi had run off to, probably stuck in some family thing, too.  He sighed and sat up, cracking his neck side to side, before rising from his bed and looking out his window at the family's training field.  Straw dummies and logs with targets on them were fun when you were a kid, but now...  They didn't move.  They didn't counter.  They didn't riposte.  They weren't interesting at all, and had about the same efficacy as swinging his scythe at the air.  He could work out just for something to freaking do... but really that wasn't helping anything.  It did little to occupy his mind, and all too soon he would be done.  He closed his eyes with a slow exhale and fell back onto his bed.

The sounds of metal on metal clanged in his mind, shaking him to his very core.

Itsuka shot upright, hand clutching his heart.  His breathing was rapid as he sat, recalling a not-so-old wound.  He could still feel the vibration of blade hitting blade in his hands.  He could still feel how easily his scythe sunk into skin, as if it weren't even there.  The thought made him scowl at nothing.  That had been a bad situation from the jump, and leaving him here with nothing to do was just begging for it to happen again.  His fists clenched at that though.  No.  It wouldn't happen again.  Because this time he would keep a cool head.  He would just hurt the kid, he wouldn't... he wouldn't...

Ugh, thinking was overrated.  He would rather go back to being bored.

He was in the process of aligning himself so that he was perfectly parallel to his bed when he heard a sliding door open.  He sat up rapidly, instantly going into watch-dog mode.  He visibly relaxed when he heard the muffled baritone of his father through the walls and got to his feet.  He exited his room to see his family gathering in the kitchen.  His father looked up.  "Ah.  Itsuka.  Just the person I wanted to see."  Itsuka's heart soared.  Did dad have a job for him?  Was he going behind enemy lines?  Or maybe, he would be in a battalion!  Hell, he would take patrol, he was so bored.

"I have a very important mission for you."

"Yeah, dad?"  His heart was pounding now.  Very important?  That meant good!  His dad had never been one to sugar coat thing.  He called patrol and other menial tasks "worthless wastes of a shinobi's time," and had even gone so far as to have one of the younger clan men finish one of Itsuka's D Ranks while he trained the boy personally, just to make sure he did work that would actually challenge him to get better.

"I need you..."

_Oh, God, here it comes!_


"... to go to the store and get milk."  Itsuka's energy levels deflated rapidly as he was told his "very important mission," was grocery shopping.  His mother was trying valiantly to tuck her laughter behind her hind, letting out littler snorts every so often while Yuki unabashedly pointed and laughed.  Itsuka sighed and before anyone else uttered one more chuckle, he made his exit, heading into town.


----------



## Bringer (Apr 27, 2014)

*Ryu Reikon*

His horns made contact with his opponents fist, puncturing through flesh and tendons, and piercing bone. However Ryu had made a grave mistake, the two of them traded blows. Her fist continued forward as the horns dug deeper, and eventually the fist full of chakra connected with the prince's head. It dealt a devastating blow sending him flying backwards in a awkward position into a wall. A crater was formed where he had crashed. Yet again he had underestimated another opponent. How could he lose to an opponent he was effortlessly defeated by the puppeteer. 

Was it due to his lack of experience? While it was true this was the prince's first official battle, he was trained extensively back in the Reikon clan. A unwanted thought crossed his mind. He was prince, what if they all simply let him win. Did Ryu have a false perception of his abilities. _"I'm a fool."_ Suddenly as the smoke and dust made from Ryu crashing into the wall cleared, the prince began to move. His head was bleeding, and he was completely dazed. It was a miracle he was still conscious. 

*"Y-You."* He stated weakly with his voice still void of any emotion, but still sounding monstrous due to the technique still being active. He began to get up, but only managed to get on his knees. *"Didn't I tell you..."* He managed to get on his feet, but his legs were wobbly, and finally he  simply lost all the progress he's made and fell back onto the floor, his back leaning against the indented wall. Suddenly he reached for something, his ninja pouch. Blood began to trickle down his forehead, and he was seeing stars. 

*"I said."* He pulled something out as he deactivated the techniques. He reverted to his original form, and his voice became normal. "I'd kill the maid before I let her go away with you." Suddenly Ryu mustered up the strength to throw a kunai with a paper bomb attached to it. He intended to kill Alisa.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Apr 27, 2014)

*Ren Houki*



_________________​
*Showdown with the Puppeteer II*



The sand shinobi, as it turned out, was a lot more skilled and fast than Ren had originally given him credit for. "He evaded my attacksl and overwrote the chakra I'd infused the kunai with his own. Looks like I'm fighting somebody annoying..." He observed, then moved into action. Recalling his previous speed training being a similar experience of having to parry projectiles flying at him, he took out a kunai and began to deflect them. The only difference was that Satoshi's chakra strings were a bit faster than the traps he had rigged, which caught the Houki by surprise for a bit, causing one of them to tear through his shirt at the side.

Coming immediately from the other side was the puppet, curved blades protruding from it's arms, primed to slice straight through him. By a single hair, he managed to avoid that assault, his reflection staring straight back at him as the steel weapon passed by his face. _"One puppet, two clones and the actual shinobi is at the back controlling them. Before targeting him, I should eliminate his defenses first..."  _His eyes drifted over to the pile of debris which surrounded the tantō, which had pierced through the rubble that the clone had replaced itself with.

"Hey, puppet-san." He looked at the clone, giving a smile. "I think you forgot something. I infused the tantō with my chakra, too." Is stated, as the Houki directed extended a finger. The short-blade shot out from the rubble, moving towards what Ren assumed to be the main body, before revealing it to be a feint. Mid-trajectory, the blade changed direction and span towards the poison clone. Simultaneously, the Houki darted forward towards the puppet and second clone, his blue eyes never leaving them while his left arm shot out to throw a shuriken towards the one kunai planted in the far corner of the room. The string tying the flashbomb to the ring of the kunai snapped, casting it upon the ground. The fabric coating the chemicals tore open and then...

The room filled with bright light. _"Now! Let's see how you manage without your toys."_ With a body flicker, he jumped himself behind Satoshi, slamming a powerful roundhouse kick into his back towards the puppet.​


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 27, 2014)

_A meeting with...God? nah XIV​_
I would gladly give away the rest of my life only to know what the heck is wrong with this kid?s mind. No seriously, it?s like every day that passes she gets more annoying. See that she is making up her own fairy tale in he rmind and clearly the nun gal is not having a good time, I?m kinda glad that her friends went over to a different table and were waiting for her, it would be a real pain to have the three of them pestering here. Trying to calm myself I took a sip of my drink ignoring the short comment exchange between both; clearly Kirisaki was trying to clear the misunderstanding but I was sure she couldn?t do it, the princess is just that much of a girl.

Taking a new sip I open one eye and look at her, looking at me, I think she has said enough and there was nothing else to say but no, it seems like I was a fool all along, indeed I feel ashamed that for a single moment I thought that the princess wouldn?t make matters worse."Ak-kun, I'm so happy for you! So tell me! How far have you two taken it?"

"Pfffffhshash..!"that was me spitting the drink to my right side.H-how far? as in what? what is she talking about? i mean why would I even think about going out with the blondie? she is cute and all but if I barely started to acquire friends i think I am far away from getting a girl."H-how far? What do you mean?"I asked, i knew what she meant but I couldn?t believe what she was asking, who si the one teaching all of this bullshit to this retard?! yeah, i bet its that white-haired wench in her team, intoxicating the princess?mind. I was right when i thought her teammates were idiots.

For a moment my eyes got fixed on Kirisaki, she was kinda red and obviously it wasn?t because she was having a nice time."P-princess, i think you don?t get it at a-"but agains she interrupted me, can?t she keep her mouth shout for a moment!? You?re the Uchiha heiress, dammit!"Mooo and I was here worried because Ak-kun was always so cold and aggresive and what do i find? That a beautiful girl is going out with you!!"great, juts make me look like an outcast, not that i ain?t one but still.

"Please take care of Ak-kun, i know he is violent and sometimes seems to be insensitive but he is a good guy. Now I leave you two alone, don?t want to be in the middle."good, come, fuck everything up and leave, what did you even come here for?"Go for her, beast"she said and winked at me. Go for what? seriously who is teaching all of this shit to her? I?m sure it?s not me. As she walks away and starts to talk with her teammates i hear a "KYAAAH" as they talk, she already inventing stories? ugh...

Hiding my face between my arms I leave one eye free and look at Kirisaki"Sorry about that she...ugh..."I can?t but say sorry with my stare alone, that was embarassing and the worst is that probably the entire compound would get word about this from her mouth. I gotta make sure she doesn?t say shit later.


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 27, 2014)

LunarCoast said:


> Hatori struggles to his feet which are still alittle shakey, more than thankful Shin made a good distraction. He turns his head when Shin goes flying in the air past him, after being on the recieving end of a punch from the fat bastard, who was also apperntly stupid according to what he heard next but that wasn't important right now and he turns his head to check on Shin, "Shin?!" but was both surprised and glad to see he had already recovered from the blow despite being knocked into a wall and had created clones of himself. "Wow, awesome idea even the numbers out."
> 
> He grips Amagumo tightly and brings the blade infront of him adopting a defensive stance. _Shin seems to have got something in mind, I best wait to see what it is before I engage anyone. Wouldn't want to get in his way._


*Shinkurou Kengo*

_What a sword is meant for XII - Shin?s Struggle II_​Shinkurou looks at his opponents for a moment, he wasn?t the brightest tool in the shelf but definitely he wasn?t that much of an idiot as everyone thought he was. He immediately realized what was going on after the chubby and bald person who attacked him said those words. He needed a way to make those guys to lower their guard; without his sword, even though he wouldn?t be a pushover he wasn?t at his full strength, add to it that they have been walking for a long time and it would be difficult to handle them but there was also the strange reactions coming from Akarusa?s sword. If that cave made jutsu stronger doesn?t that mean his clones would be affected somehow too?

Looking at his current partner, he made a signal. Hopefully he would understand it sinc eit was a signal taught to him by Takashi and the meaning was easy: "Attack when you see an opening"."Neee, Akarusa back me up pal!"he siad and then the four guys, Shin an dhis clones, began to run at full speed towards both enemies. He would eb the bait and try to mantain them occupied with taijutsu and ninjutsu; even if it wasn?t as effective and became uncotrollable, it was obvious that no one would like to take on a powered up technique. Obviously a part of Shin was excited, if he managed to get his hands on that meteorite thingy, his new sword would be a complete beast!!!

Like that, the four Shinkurou, the purple haired guy and the fat man engaged into a taijutsu battle.  The problem with the strategy was that the water clones were easy to get rid of, would they last long enough for the masked boy to find an opening? Trying not to hink on his disadvantages, Shin and one of his clones started a "hit and run" strategy against the idiot who revealed information before. The other pair were dodging with some troubles the attacks of the other enemy who seemed to be more skilled and fast than his partner. This kind of strategy - although it was a first to use clones in it - was usually used when fighting side by side with Raku. Hopefully Akaruse would get the plan.


----------



## Olivia (Apr 27, 2014)

*Kirisaki Shinkō
A New Visitor XV
*
I just sat there and absorbed the entire situation. I wanted to lash out and hide of embarrassment both at the same time. What could I do to remove this accusation that this girl had given? How did she not understand that we weren't going out, and why did she have to make the situation worse and worse with every comment.

I burrowed my head down, as Akaya tried to give unsuccessful retorts. Of course the other Uchiha wouldn't hear any of it, and suggested that she was shocked that Akaya even had a girlfriend, inteding he was some sort of outcast. I remembered about his curse, and wondered if that had anything to do with it. She also called me pretty, which made me fluster quite a bit.

Once again I was complimented, but for the second time. Was it something with the Uchiha to give girls like me a compliment? Seriously, I didn't know if it was because just to be nice because I was 'going out' with Akaya, or for some other reason entirely, but to have this many compliments in a day was shocking.

Eventually she left the table and left us to our own devices. He made a comment of relief and I couldn't agree more. I could tell that, while she was probably a good friend, she could be a little over bearing at times. I wanted to make a comment to agree, but I didn't want to exactly be rude.

But after that whole fiasco, I wasn't sure what to say. It sort of made to moment between us a bit awkward. Maybe going out to eat like this did make it look like we were a couple of some sort, which wasn't the image I wanted to portray. Let alone the gossip that might start spreading around about us. Was taking him out to lunch the wrong choice?

Soon the waitress came over and we ordered. I simply ordered a bowl of soup, not quite having a huge appetite for anything else. But my mind drifted else where. What could I say or what should I do? Not only could I not think of any topics, if I appeared to friendly with him more people would think we were going out, and that wasn't the image I wanted to portray.

I sighed, when did I start caring what people thought of me? Everyone in here was a complete stranger so it didn't matter one bit if they thought we were going out or whatever. I just had to make the most out of my time with him. Gaining my new resolve, I decided to ask him about the Uchiha:

"Even if she did get our situation confused, she isn't that bad. Is that normal between you two? You two seem sort of close, so what's your relationship like?"
​


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 27, 2014)

_A meeting with...God? nah XV​_
As I wonder about what to talk with her, I feel the awkward atmosphere. Seriously princess, why did you have to come? As i think about what to do next i hear my companion saying something. Seems like her impression of the princess wasn?t a sbad a sI thought it would be and then she asked what was our relationship. Now that she asked it, I wonder, what is it? Yeah I am her bodyguard and somehow she believes she is my friend but is that all? Seraching for the right words in my mind I start recalling many thing of the past.

"Not sure...like the princess and her dog?"I say, it wa sobvious that our relationship wa slike that, everyone knew it and would often say it because what other reason would the heiress of the Uchiha clan have to spend time with the black sheep of the family? obviously she was only with me because even if it hurt them, I was the only one aroundher age fit to protect her."I have known here sinc ewe were kids, well, since she was seven and I nine. I have been raised with the objective of protecting her, so pretty much I?m nothing more than her guardian dog. She is always like that with her loose tongue and those stupid ideas, sometimes pisses me off but...she is the only one I can get close to." wa sthat my real thought about our bonds? yeah, probably that was about it"She is like a little sister...I dont like her at all."I let out frowning.It was true, I didn?t like her and if possible I would be as far away from her a spossible but somehow I always ended up on her tail making sure that nothing happened, it was annoying because even though I don?t like her I still worry about that fool.

"So are you mad? If you want I can go over there and wiat for them to finish. I probably will have to take her home other way her father will take it against me again"


----------



## Olivia (Apr 27, 2014)

*Kirisaki Shinkō
A New Visitor XVI
*
His story intrigued me, but it wasn't quite what I expected. They were like a princess and a dog? Well, I could see that she certaintly had a 'air' about her that made her seem important, but to think that he was looked upon like a 'dog'. But it wasn't as bad as I could imagine.

They have known each other since they were kids, and he was simply tasked with the job of protecting her. But when he said he was some form of 'guard' dog, I couldn't quite imagine it in my head. From appearances and personality so far, he's been nothing but kind and fun. If he were really like a 'guard dog' then he that would mean he was a rough and tough shinobi, which honestly was hard for me to imagine. 

He continued on to speak about how she had a loose tongue and always brought up these stupid ideas, which was something I could figure. Especially after the events of today, it was expected that she would say these kind of things all the time. But at least as long as she didn't get people in trouble I didn't see the overall harm in it.

He finished his thoughts saying that she is the only one I could get close to. I wondered what he meant, and I also wondered what that meant about me. Did he not think we could be close friends? Was there a specific reason why he could only be close to her? I didn't bother to push the subject further. He completed, claiming that they were like brother and sister, not being able to get along at all.

He asked me if I was mad, and if he should go over there and wait for them to finish. I wondered what I should say, in one instance I wanted to finish my lunch with him and have a good time, but on the other he had a duty to protect the girl and it would be wrong for me to rip that job away from him. I sighed, deciding the best moral choice out of the two.

"I'm not mad, but I do think you should go over to her. Your her guard dog, right? If so then you should keep a tight leash on her. Besides, she's the only one you can get close to, right?"

I said, echoing his words and finishing with a somber tone. I didn't mean to be bring down his emotions or anything, but I felt that if he had a job to do, and he would probably be scrutinized for not doing it later, then he should probably go do it. I don't know why I allowed that statement to affect me so much, but I couldn't let it stop echoing in my head. I wondered what that made today then - had it been a waste?

I shook my head, I was analyzing the comment too deep. I was sure that he didn't mean it like that. I took a deep breath and tried to regain focus. I should tell him what I want him to do from the bottom of my heart. It didn't matter about what was right or wrong, it just mattered what I said.

"Well...actually do whatever you feel is necessary. If you want to go hang out with her and her friends, then escort her home then do that, I won't mind being alone. But if you want to stay at this table with me instead, I won't mind that either."

I said with one of my earnest smiled possible. I didn't neccissarily want him to leave and go to her, but I felt he should at least have the choice to ether stay with me or go to her. But if he was going to be scrutinized with her father because he didn't escort her home, I'd almost prefer he went with her for his own sake.  
​


----------



## Kei (Apr 27, 2014)

_[The Young Viper; Zyana]
[The Land of Sand]_​
Zyana wondered would it have been better if he was wounded. She wondered if she would be happier seeing him in a hospital or in a wheelchair rolling around. For the reason that at least those wounds will heal over time, and yeah he would be mad at himself for getting hurt. However, he wouldn?t be this broken. Physical things healed over time, but wounds from the heart didn?t. Touching her own heart she confirmed this thought. No matter how much time or how many people she killed, there was still that feeling she ran away from.

So who was she to him to consider his feelings wrong? She wasn?t friends with this boy, there was no special bond between them, but there was something. Zyana couldn?t deny this as she began to pick up her pace. She was a stranger to him, a person that should stay away from important emotional issues like this. Even as she though this she rushed after him, something told her to stop, and that was the logical rule to this. What were the chances of them meeting again?

What were the chances that she would be alive or he?d be in one piece next time?  It was better if she just stayed out of the way and let him do his own thing. 

However she didn?t once stop running towards him. She didn?t once stop her pace nor did she lose the will in her heart to be beside him. Zyana had Emiya, he was always beside her even when he wasn?t.  The simple fact that he came home to her was enough of a comfort to her. Even if she couldn?t share all her burdens with him, the simple fact that he was there was enough and too an extent Katy was slowly becoming that person. 

?Rosuto, please wait!? She called out as bumped into someone and fallen down, but she instantly got back up. 

She was going to be there for him, because even if they didn?t share a powerful link, there was still something there. As small as it might be, she could try to get his mind out of the spiral it was going in.  Zyana finally caught up and yanked one of the boy?s arms.  If she could do one thing for him then she would feel better. 

She didn?t care if he got mad at her or wanted to hurt her. Zyana grabbed Rosuto face, the arm yank causing a slight difference in height so where Rosuto was looking up at her. And she kissed him, staring him directly in the eye, she kissed him. There was no excuse for her actions, she wasn?t under a genjutsu nor was this a mission. She kissed Rosuto freely of her own free will?

?If you are angry,? Zyana began, ?Punch me in the face?.I stole another one of your kisses??

She looked at him, ?I don?t care how many times you do it! I don?t care if I go home a bloody mess! It?s just that! You aren?t dumping me so easily?I won?t allow you to be alone in the state you are in.?

*------------------------------------------------------------------------​*_[The Young Viper; Zyana]
[Liquid Time Arc; The Viper, The Bat, and The Swan ]​_

?There is no real helping it?? Zyana asked Masami, the boy seemed to get a go out of anything she said about his work. Despite his appearance he wasn?t as dark as she expected, she was expecting something out of a bad teenage angst movie, but she got nothing like that. Even now as she giggled at the boys upbeat nature she couldn?t really help but notice how wrong she was. 

Somewhere she formed the opinion in her head that all ninjas should be serious about the jobs that are given to them. So seeing someone as upbeat as Hiashi was way out of left field. Though it wasn?t a bad thing, in no way did Zyana see Hiashi nature as bad, but somewhere she was jealous. She wished she could do her job and make jokes like this. She wished so hard that she able to do something like that, but as long as she was working in her field that day would probably never come. 

Zyana jumped when Masami asked where did she come from, the question was a given because how Zyana would explain her reaction to ninja?s with special abilities. However, that didn?t mean it hurt any less talking about the place she came from. It was completely gone now, nothing was left, not a single soul, not a single house, or a sign that people were there. 

?I came from a small island that a little far off the coast of Konaha.? As she formed those words she remembered that Zell was going to Konaha, but now the chances of them meeting on the opposite ends of the battle field was high, ?It?s a small village, really small, but it was home. Many kids left the island to go to the main land to become ninjas so it was populated with old people and parents.?

Even if it really did hurt her to talk about her old home she smiled brightly, ?They had cocoa fruits and coffee beans. Nothing compared to the islands coffee or sweets.? Zyana said as she smiled explained, ?It was really something I miss.?

When Hiashi asked her about the ways of their village she shook her head wildly

?Since there weren?t many people on the island it was more like a big family instead of a village.? Zyana looked down as the next couple of words escaped her lips, ?I really?I really do miss it??


----------



## Laix (Apr 27, 2014)

_Edie Nakano & Ryoko Hyūga_
SIDE STORY (LIQUID TIME)



TIME'S UP (PART 1)
​*- Ryoko Hyūga, Outside the Brothel -*
   30 SECONDS UNTIL EXPLOSION

 The pure blue glow enveloping her right palm pressed against her chest began to fade with her chakra. She'd done her best, sealing the wound and preventing anymore blood loss or infection. However, due to her minimal chakra supply prior to the wound being inflicted, she barely had enough to seal the wound. When she returned to Konoha, her priority would have to be treating this tear in her chest.But for now, there were other things that required her attention, such as the status of her teammates.

 With the nearest sturdy object as leverage, the ebony-haired Hyūga dragged her aching body to its feet. Her ankles wobbled and shook, begging the girl to return to her previous position sat against a wall. It was most certainly a bad idea but she defied what her body wanted. As the leader of this platoon and a medical ninja, survival of her team came before her own needs. It was imperative she made sure they were okay, even that immortal bitch Edie. Ryoko smirked slightly at the thought of the blonde whom was probably going through an endless cycle of getting her throat slit. It was all she ever seemed to do in fights - get gravely injured, recover miraculously, blame it on the curse and repeat. There was a part of Ryoko still convinced she was just letting herself get hit so easily on purpose, repairing the damage with a surprisingly skillful use of Shōsen Jutsu and then swimming in the attention it brought. 

 It wouldn't surprise her in the _slightest_.

 "Everything's... Everything's clear out here," She muttered over the headset as she stared at the piles of dead and defeated bodies littering the street. 

 Yet again, there was no reply on the other end. The girl hadn't heard a peep from her teammates for what felt like hours. As the most experienced member of the group, she was beginning to get worried for the two. They hadn't fucked up the mission, had they? Edie Nakano, god that blonde was a nuisance. She was probably bringing herself and Ren down, along with Ryoko without even being in the same room as her.

 "_Hello?_ Edie? Ren? Come on, answer me for goodness sake! I'm talking to a brick wall here!"

 *- Edie Nakano, the Basement -*
    30 SECONDS UNTIL EXPLOSION

 When her fist sucked up with potent chakra collided straight into the hybrid's skull, the searing pain from his horns impaling into her forearm was washed away by the new feeling of power. Power, strength, importance. She really felt like she was someone to be feared, someone that you think twice about battling with. 

 Even Edie had to just admit that she was weak. Her ego insisted on going around telling everyone she was the _'Queen'_ of the Academy and that nobody would _'dare to fight her'_ in fear of getting _'obliterated'_. The sad truth was, they didn't 'dare to fight her' in fear of messing the girl up so bad that her world came crashing violently down and she'd been never seen again, forever confined to her bedroom with a cocktail of drugs and a glass of 12% wine.

 It was different now however if the battered body of her latest target was anything to go by. He bounced off the wall, slumped in his own crater sprayed with blood from his busted skull. Amazingly, and this was truly a shock for even an immortal idiot like Edie Nakano, the boy wasn't knocked unconscious and had enough energy in him to deliver one final threat before passing out.

 "_*Y-You...*_" His voice was weak and coarse, devoid of any sort of emotion or feeling. Edie pitied him. "_*Didn't I tell you...*_"

 The awkward sight of the hybrid expending all his energy to get to his feet only to come crashing down again was one that made the cold-hearted bitch Edie Nakano glance away with a stiff lip. When her pupils looked back, she saw him reaching for his pouch. 

 "_A final attack?_ Come on, that's really not going to work," She mocked, giving her blonde locks a light flick. Yes, that's right. Edie's true personality was beginning to crack through after gaining an ego boost from taking this guy out in one-shot. 

 "I said..." He reverted to his original form, the horns shrinking and the claws retracting. Those eyes of evil glanced up at the blonde, locking with her contrasting azure blues. "I'd kill the maid before I let her go away with you."

 She'd gotten so distracted with these lackeys that she hadn't even noticed the person this whole mission revolved around restrained in the corner of the room.

 "N-No! No, no...!"

 Edie reached out for her maid who felt like she was miles away from her master. No more than fifty meters separated them yet she felt she was looking into the distance at her helpless servant. The kunai thrown as a last stand by the bloodied genin flew through the air, wrapped in a paper bomb. His intention was simple and not half-hearted at all - Alisa was going to die, even after all this.

 The Nakano now had a look of hopelessness painted on her face. What was just a cocky smile a few minutes ago was now a stretched frown and sore eyes. Completely in disbelief, it all seemed unfair to her. She demanded a restart or something to just stop this from happening.

 She didn't even need to tell her body to run towards the innocent maid, screaming for her to move out of the way. The kunai was tearing through the air faster than her, it was going to win the race. No amount of determination could save Alisa this time. 

 But as it got closer, that's when she noticed something. She wasn't the only one crying for Alisa's safety.

 Eyes widened with shock, she slowly turned to the boy who was Alisa's knight in shining armor, using his puppetry to shield her from the kunai. As the smell of burning paper swallowed the debris-ridden room, her mind struggled to understand that the people fighting to stop her from saving her maid just saved her from death.

 "Alisa!" Her yells were swallowed by the sound of Kongou's remaining thugs swarming the room. "Alisa! Get away from him! I'm over here, come!"

 "Miss Edie!" 

 The upsetting plea for her mistress came as a relief to Edie who was somewhat glad to at least know that her maid was alive. She shoved the men who tried to hold her down, but her power was fading. The battle vixen hadn't even realised her chakra was nearly depleted. In between the suited arms trying to push her down, her bleeding arm pushed through a tiny gap, trying her hardest just to get a grasp of her maid's silver locks.

 "_*ALISAAAA!!*_"

 *- Ryoko Hyūga, Inn Rooftop -*
 5 SECONDS UNTIL EXPLOSION

 Situated a block away on a cold rooftop, Ryoko jumped with fright at the explosion that tore through the brothel. Smoke filled the neon skies of Fuzen, inadvertently alerting the authorities that something was happening if they hadn't already noticed from the screams, cries, knives and general terror. She estimated that based upon typical response times of White authorities, they would be hear in no longer than three minutes. 

 That is assuming of course that Edie, Ren and Alisa weren't harmed in that sky-tearing explosion.

 She tapped the 'speak' button on her headset and took a deep breath before speaking.

 "_E-Edie?_ Ren? Are you guys okay?"

 Static. Her heart rate doubles and her eyes begin to stare at the ground in disbelief.

 "Cow? Anyone? Come on, you've gotta be in there!"

 The line was dead. She had no telling if they were alive or not, and even if they had barely managed to get out by the skin of their teeth, she had no chakra left to heal them. Frustrated and pissed with her terrible leadership skills, the princess with too much to live up to slams her forehead repeatedly against the metal air conditioning unit, biting her lips in an effort to hold back even a shred of her tears.

 _(So... fucking... Argh!)_​


----------



## Laix (Apr 27, 2014)

_Edie Nakano & Ryoko Hyūga_
SIDE STORY (LIQUID TIME)



TIME'S UP (PART 2)
​*
- Edie Nakano, Burning Brothel -*
 60 SECONDS SINCE EXPLOSION

 When she awoke from unconsciousness, Edie Nakano  was instantly hit with thick smoke that battled for dominance over her  lungs. Her gag reflex kicked in, spluttering up anything that had just  entered. Heaving and weak, the pain withheld while she was knocked out  began to set in, leaving her screaming in the midst of a burning  basement. The pillars and foundations had collapsed, leaving all of  Kongou's men dead. When she got up from the floor and tumbled over to  the stairs, she realised that Kongou's deceased men were the only ones  here. Everyone was gone, it was just her.

 She was speechless when the prospect of being  the only survivor of this incident sunk in. As she leaped up through the  gaping hole, the only glimmer of hope in her mind was that her  opponent, the puppet boy, had somehow saved Alisa. He looked like he at  least had some sort of mission description insisting he protect the  maid, which is why he covered her from the explosive tag. 

 It was hard for even Edie to believe, but she  was actually begging with her enemy that he had saved Alisa. She was  tightening her fist and squeezing her teeth with optimism that just  maybe, maybe he saved her through some sort of wonder or miracle, for as  the sufferer of immortality, even walking through these sun-hot flames  to reach the exit was just a moment of pain before the relief kicked in.  Her clothes were battered, charred and ruined. The perfect peachy skin  she was so envied for was stained with burns and bruises that kept being  inflicted and regenerated over and over again. She was a sick freak  show, but this sick freak show _just saved her life_.

 When the blonde tripped outside, she fell flat  at the feet of Ryoko Hyūga who didn't fire off any insults or lament the  girl for being so stupid. While Edie's vision was blurry, she could see  the crowds of Fuzen police and suiton users combating the fire. 

 Most importantly however, she could see Ryoko breathing a sigh of relief.

 "Ryoko..." Her legs had given in and her voice was going. She couldn't even string a sentence together without coughing up ash. "I... Alisa... We need to get her..."

 "Don't worry," The  rivals-turned-teammates put aside their differences for the sake of a  kidnapped maid. The Hyūga helped up her Nakano adversary and gave her a  strong pat on the back, causing the blonde to spit out any extra crap in  her throat. Thankfully for the medical ninja, a Fuzen medic was already  on the scene to tend to Edie's wounds.

 "Hello? Miss, are you here? Are you hurt?" He asked, setting down his kit. 

 It was a shame then that there were no wounds on the girl. 

 Confused with disbelief, he frantically checked  her arms, her cheeks, her throat, everywhere for even a scratch. But  there was nothing, just dirt and smudges.

 "What in the world... Are you a medical ninja? This is impressive... To heal burns like that so quickly... I don't even--!"

 "Yes, she's a medical ninja. We're fine, thank you." Ryoko knew the last thing this half-awake bimbo would want was for intrusive questions on her biological wonder. "You should check on some of the civllians."

 "Right. Call me if you need anything." The medic  picked up his bag and dashed away to the next victim while Ryoko looked  around desperately for Ren. 

 Edie on the other hand was silent. There was only one thing going through her mind and it wasn't going to leave.

 _(Alisa...)_

 *- ???, Fuzengakure -*
 60 SECONDS SINCE EXPLOSION

 Satoshi with Alisa in his company raced through  Fuzen, trying to get as far away as possible from the burning brothel.  With any luck, that annoying blonde would've been slowed down and the  other two, mortal ones, would've been killed. That was another moment's  worries however. He needed to get away.

 "Stop right there."

 A muscular, thick voice from a tall blonde stopped the puppeteer dead in his tracks. 

​ 
Before Satoshi could  even get a chance to move or answer, he offered a proposition with no  intention of taking no for an answer. Small flickers of lightning  flashed around his body like a kind of unexplainable force field,  providing passive intimidation should the genin try to refuse.

 "Tell me, how much are you being paid to protect that maid? I'll pay you _triple_ to give her to me."​


----------



## Kenju (Apr 27, 2014)

*Meijin Matsuchi*

_-Sample Post-_
_[Where the Heaven Is Lost]_

Beneath the sizzling sun of Konoha, lies one of the very few slum districts that's extremely small in size. Show's just how well this fair village is doing in economic terms, wouldn't you say?

Within one of the stoned buildings that had nothing special about it besides it's size, a discussion was taking place amongst a group of ''children'', if that harmless sounding term was enough to identify young shinobi. 

Naturally, because there was a group, there would be conflict, especially within this closed space. Yet, this heated tension had not been born out of something small like a group disagreement. 

No, these two clashing forces had not been like two ants wanting to tear eachother's heads. It was an army of ants having a heated disagreement with another army of vicious ants.

Although the term 'war', comes into mind when one even thinks about two sides being a odds, no blood had been spilt within this dusty room held 30+ children each on the opposite sides of the room. It had not reached that sort of boiling point, and temperature between these two groups were burning even close to that level. 

Whether because they were children, or maybe because they were not as hard-headed as many of the adult leaders of the world, the 'war' would be pushed aside by a lighthearted event known as

"A game?"

Responded the boy with a sophisticated, yet cold and arrogant air around him. Behind him stood a pack of 30+ children that could have been mistaken as a pack of wolves by the ferocity they emitted. As the leader he was, this young and skilled shinobi known as Aogami, stood proudly as his eyes pierced from behind his glasses and at the white-haired fool ten feet in front of him.

That fool, which was exactly what he was, bared no hostility like most of the masses in this closed space. What took the place of what should be a heated aura, was a relaxed and peaceful force that emitted from his clean smile and 'chill' posture very unlike that of the other leader that faced him in a more serious manner.

"I'm sorry, Aogami-san, I didn't disrespect you with my way of speaking did I?"

He replied warmly with his smooth white-hair that was almost a match to his skin tone

"Hmpf, I heard you fine, fool. It's not like I didn't expect this from someone like you who always seems to be in some other world, Meijin Matsuchi"

The white-haired boy folded his arms and turned his head down to the bottom side in embarrassment while still putting on a happily face. At the same time, the 30+ children behind him, chuckled a bit at those coincidental words that suited their silly leader just fine.

"Well, you wouldn't be far off the mark there, Aogami-san. Although, as you may know, I'm not the type to dwell too much on fantasies. However, I'm sure you also, know that there is a place I'm interested in that could be called a fantasy land or world,"

Matsuchi's turned into  more crescent one as he became even more ecstatic. At the same time, the faces of his comrades had brightened as well. This was a connection felt throughout that entire group of ninja gathered and led by that single child up front.

"Ah yes, that non-existent place you all are so obsessed with. Kresqka, wasn't it?"

The white-haired leader gave a playful sigh as he shrugged his shoulder's before grabbing a broom and dust pan from a nearby closet.

"You know, Aogami-san, you have to have a more optimistic look on life. If you don't you'll eventually crumble and whither away from all that weight put on you,"

"OH BROTHA, TESTIFY!!"

This loud comment roared through the room, as expected it was a young man just a bit behind Matuchi,
 but as to ignore it

"I'm not so weak as you to put on a farce. If you can't stand face first within the flames of adversity, you'll be burnt to ashes. That ''light-hearted'' view you have of the world is simply a shield to hold off those flames. However, it won't last, it'll burn away and so will you. Matsuchi, you always talk as you have more experience than all of us but you're same age, what's the deal?"

"Well...I can't really say. I don't have much flavor for the past. Lets just say-"

Matsuchi, who had been cleaning up the mess within the abandoned building while keeping up a conversation, stopped. Unbeknownst to all, something pitch-black and unseen shrouded all within this very room.

"I was tossed directly into those flames, and I was burning so much that I turned into a completely different shape,"

Unimpressed, Aogami narrowed his eyes,

".....Nonsense, enough with this, what was this game you were speaking?!"

"It's nothing special, something I'm sure you won't have a problem with. A race,"

"Hoh, that's it? I knew I couldn't expect much from that simple-minded brain of yours,"

"What can I say? I prefer things simple and straight forward. A one on one race with you and me. This dispute will be settled with the winner being the one that takes ownership of this area that we've been fighting over for months,"

"I'll take this area under my wings and mercilessly shatter the illusion of that world you all so wish for. I expect there will be no foul play! We, The Citrus Beak, accept! I hope your group is prepared!"

Meeting the wind of power flowing his way, Matsuchi steps forth without the hint of worry in his eyes. With a wag of his finger and the broom, his opponent's final notion and the empty can on the floor are swept away!

"That's where you're wrong Aogami-san, we are no group! Our hearts trancend blood, we're a family! The Meijin Family, can already see the heavens! Also, you don't have to worry about cheating,"

A smile befitting that of a powerful and kind leader grows fondly on Meijin Matsuchi's face. A collision was finally going to take place. For the same reason he would no be willing to cheat and the same reason he was peacefully cleaning this room,

"After all, I'm a good guy,"​


----------



## Chronos (Apr 27, 2014)

*Rosuto l Genin l Sunagakure*










​
He pushed her. Those lips once more met with his, he didn't feel anything beyond a sort of anger that just built from the ground under. Placing his hand on her should her pushed her up against a wall eye as sapphire as the morning gleam, he witnessed her struggle but couldn't dare hold back that menacing glare. Eyes widen in blinding angst over the emotions he believed Zyana toyed with. Who was she to stumble upon such sacred ground like this? What emotions has she developed over the him, and why at this instant?

"What that suppose to be your endearing display of affection? Do you even know what the hell you're doing to me!?" He spoke as his teeth clenched, while his memories now took over the mind, indulging him in the recurring nightmare of the death of his summon, that ideal image burned into the cycle of his thought as the anguish rose like flames to the pinnacle of his sentiments and engulfed him in greater pain that knife through flesh. He was blinded in a dark ecstasy of poisonous malice, while battling through a depression swirling through channels of his soul, but there stand this girl... Zyana, paving a road where angels do not dare tread. Where told to keep out, she dives into the storm that is his mind, and locks lips with him.

"Then you ask for me to beat you!?" He pulled a blade from his satchel and closed his distance, lifting her into the tip of her feet, while placing the edge of it's blade on her throat. Pressing it deeper into her flesh as their eyes met and he noted her struggle, her pain. "Are you really thinking about me, Zyana... Are you really thinking about what I feel? At this point... I'm just angry. I don't know what to do!"  His eyes glowing with the resolution of his from years ago, that resolution that beamed like the rocketing star that embellished the night sky, beautifully conveying the dusk of the fathomless nights. 

Yet such action brought the same eluding sentiment... What was it? Was it what he searched or what he feared. 

"I don't. Want to lose. Anybody else. Not you, not Kirisaki, not Edie, not Kituski, not Gendou, Not Zansatsu, Tachi, Mina, not anyone!" 

He threw the blade towards the ground and allowed his strength to leave him. The grip he once held had left him, while his eyes just held back the tears that caused him to lose his beloved summon. The companion of his life. His soul literally missed a shred of it's whole. Like a puzzle it final piece was lost, no way to be mended. 

"I will never! Listen to me straight, I will not allow anything to take you and any of those people away from me, get me? So ask me to hit you again, and I'll certainly will, with all my power held into it." 

He pulled back and continued to walk towards the distance. His head hurt... a lot.


----------



## Negrosaurus (Apr 27, 2014)

*Grumble grumble* "Stupid freaking milk," *grumble grumble*

Itsuka breezed into the store, his attitude a little more than just sour.  He stalked to the back of the store and opened up the refrigerated shelves that held the milk.  He grabbed a gallon and let the door swing closed, heading back to the front so he could pay for it.  Waiting for him was Son Wukong.  Son was a tall, muscular man who had a heavy steel bo staff that he kept under the counter.  His name hadn't always been Son, but according to him his monkey-like appearance and nature and the fact that his weapon of choice was the staff, he had earned the moniker early on and stuck with.  He was well-built, even by shinobi standards.  His katana parted over his barrel chest, one that seemed to be chiseled out of a tan stone.  He had a very masculine jaw, which was almost rectangular, adorned by his side burns that grew down to his cheeks.  His hair was wild and a deep chocolate brown, and his gray eyes had flecks of gold in them that could simultaneously stare you into a puddle of estrogen on the floor and steal your girl at the same time.

But he was a nice guy, though.

He gave a loud, boisterous laugh upon seeing Itsuka's antagonistic mood. 

"Ha ha ha!  It seems the Kazekyuu clan heir isn't above fetching the groceries, hmm?"

Itsuka rolled his eyes and smiled a bit despite himself.  "Yeah, yeah, just ring these up, will ya?"  Son's laughter reduced itself to a rumbling chuckle as he priced the boy's milk.  "Four hundred and fifty ryo."  Itsuka handed him a few notes and took the milk.  "Keep the change."  Son rose an eyebrow.  "Oh why thank you, young master, I am eternally appreciative."  The boy gave a soft chuckle before looking back at him.  "Y'know, gotta give back to you commoners somehow, right?" he said in jest, as he took to the rooftops with a single jump.  He landed easily ,knees bent in a crouch as he did.  He gave a defeated little sigh as he righted himself to his full height.  Son was right.  It wasn't like he believed himself above anyone, but if he was supposed to head the clan in however many years he figured training with his father and going on ACTUAL missions would fast track him there.  What part of that involved fetching milk?

He took a step forward and froze, chuckling to himself.  Here we go.  He ducked rapidly, avoiding an energetic flying kick from none other than his sister Yuki.  She landed behind him, wielding her summoned weapon.  It was a  named Aryondaito.  She pointed it at him.  "Ha HA!  You're lucky I held back, or my kick would have decapitated you!"  Itsuka smirked and shrugged.  "Yeah, I guess it would have.  What do you want, Yuki?"  He knew full well what she wanted.  "To destroy you!  With you out of the picture, I'll be the heir!  MwahahahaHAHAHA!"  He rose an eyebrow.  "You've been reading those books again, haven't you?"  "Enough talk!  HAVE AT THEE!"  She lunged at him swinging her sword wildly.  He decided to play along and spun on his heel, running away from her while simultaneously leading her back home.  "Ha HA!  I see my immense skill has forced you to flee!  SURRENDER NOW, KNAVE!"  He sweat dropped at that.  He had no idea where she was getting her speech tendencies, but they had lost their humor after she refused to stop speaking like that for almost a year now.  

He looked back to see her maintaining a certain distance behind him.  He chuckled to himself and dropped from the rooftops quickly, falling into an alleyway and weaving through seals.  When Yuki landed in the alley he was nowhere to be found.  "Hiding shall not help thee!"  She held her sword out in front of her, scanning the area.  She had been about to take a step forward when something hard and cold was set on her shoulder.  Itsuka stood behind her, his scythe laying across her shoulder.

"Sorry, Yuki, but it looks like I'm still the heir."

The girl dropped to her knees.  "No!  I have failed as a Kazekyuu and as a Knight!  Good warrior, end my shame and grant me the taste of your could steel!"  Itsuka rolled his eyes, for what felt like the millionth time in the span of a week with this girl, and kicked her in the butt.  "Oh, stuff it.  Come on, let's go home.  What's mom making for dinner?"  Yuki rose and released her sword in a cloud of smoke.  Itsuka followed suit.  "I dunno, something with chicken, though."  Itsuka grinned to himself.  "Sweet, let's hurry, then.  Onii-chan's hungry."  She rose an eyebrow at him.  "Come on, Yuki, at least call me aniki or something?"  She scoffed.  "Fine.  Let's go, _aniki_."  He glared at her mocking voice and turned to leave.  "Well, no time like the present.  Come on, Yuki."


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Apr 27, 2014)

*Ren Houki*

LIQUID TIME: RESCUE ALISA​
_________________​
*Curiosity*


_Why?_

Why did that girl expend so much effort on saving the maid? Edie had been uncooperative throughout the entire mission and made it clear she didn't care about any of us, but any and every single mention of 'Alisa' or the maid caught her attention and caused her determination to vividly flare and burn. But I couldn't understand it, for the life of me. Who would risk their lives for a lowly maid, of all things? They came a ryō a dozen. 

"Trust nobody but yourself, Ren. They will always stab you in the back in the end. People are but a pedestal for you to use to climb and ascend." Is what mother had always told me. How did Edie know Alisa would ever repay the favour? If the positions were reversed, would the maid break down walls and scream and yell as unreasonably as the Nanako did? Or that this mission had been _planned_? She didn't.

And yet, even so, Alisa's existence seemed to serve as some sort of spark that ignited Edie. The haughty and selfish heiress became a violent and destructive warrior sent on a warpath to find her 'friend', destroying all that stood in her way, be it walls or people. Before I lost consciousness from the explosion, the last thing I had heard was the air-tearing scream of Edie as she called out for Alisa. Even now, through the blanket of debris, I could hear her reduced to a sniveling mess. 

It made no sense to me, and contradicted everything I had been taught by my family. Was this what 'friendship' was? Did it cause all people to act so irrationally? And if I had a friend... 

... would they do the same for me? I wasn't sure what I felt for the situation at the moment. It was a strange, blurry mess of curiosity, irritation and maybe a little jealousy. 

I should probably remove the piles of wood, tile and brick laid on top of me, though. It was starting to get a little uncomfortable and suffocating. 

With my free hand, I pushed the biggest piece of debris off of my body, a cloud of dust escaping from it. Then with a kick, I dislodged the rocks which covered my legs and slowly removed myself from the wreckage of wood and stone. A thin film of grey and black blanketed my body and trimmed the edges of my shirt from where it had been singed by the explosion and fire, but I disregarded that at the moment as I walked towards Edie and Ryoko. 

"That crazy bastard. I can't believe he blew up the building like that" I grumbled, tearing off a piece of charred sleeve, then looked at Edie. A hundred thoughts were racing through my head, but at this very moment, I wanted nothing more than to find out the meaning of her 'light'. "We can probably still get your maid back if we're quick. The puppeteer can't have gotten away too fast if he was carrying her, but..."

My gaze hardened. I wasn't sure if it was because of how annoyed I was at getting covered in debris because of her idiocy, but I found that I wasn't really in any mood to smile and my face seemed to be deadlocked into grim seriousness. "The reason we fucked up last time was because Ryoko-san was held up by enemies, and you decided to act independently and charged straight in. Has this made you realize that you can't do this by yourself, or are you going to insist on charging in headfirst, still?"​


----------



## Kei (Apr 27, 2014)

_[The Young Viper; Zyana]
[The Land of Sand]​_
What was she doing? Zyana looked him directly in his eyes when he put the kunai at her throat. She allowed the cold steel to press through her throat. This was the result of her selfish actions, for not being strong enough to support him, for not being the person he needs right now. Zyana was a stranger to the boy, but she wanted something more. Even though she forced herself to think logically about the situation that one day they would die or they?ll be forced to fight each other. However her heart wanted nothing more to heal the boys, because somewhere she wanted to heal herself.

How pathetic was she? How selfish could she be? She couldn?t support herself and ran away from complex emotions. Although she kissed him as if it was supposed to mend something in his heart, this is the piece of work that Emiya has been crafting all these months that they were together. A selfish little girl who was still a coward, who still ran away from her problems, and didn?t know how to be there for someone.

However that didn?t stop her from talking, ?So you?ll run away?? 

?You?ll run away and nip at the people who want to help you.? She looked down at the kunai that was once at her throat, ?I probably don?t know how you feel?This isn?t some angst competition between us.  You don?t know how I feel nor do I know how you feel. We lost?That?s the only thing I can agree upon firmly.?

She wasn?t going to go into detail about how she lost her village. Zyana was selfish girl, but she wasn?t a cold hearted one. She didn?t want some competition on who had it sadder, she just wanted to support someone with her own two hands. The hands that could barely carry the weight she placed on her shoulders were being held out to the boy in front of her. Some way it made her feel better and in a way she would never have to think?

Zyana didn?t know what she wanted Rosuto to do. She didn?t know what she was doing to him. If he was angry she didn?t want him to be alone. She didn?t want him to be alone with those thoughts. That deep darkness that would form in her heart and slowly consume him. If hitting her was going to do something, anything, Zyana would want for him to hit her. 

She didn?t know what to say, ?I won?t allow you to be alone today?? She said as she looked up at him, ?I won?t??

As soon as he started to walk she kept up with his pace. Matching his steps with hers and if he ran she would do her best to keep up. That was her being selfish. That was what her heart was telling her to do. She never listened to it before but now it was louder than any train. Any sound the people could muster around her.  She wanted to support him, even if it was selfish, even if it wasn?t what he wanted at this point. 

Her eyes firmly on his back Zyana took big strides to keep up with his pace?

She didn?t know words to comfort his heart and her hands were dyed in blood. Her lips were probably poison to him and her eyes were probably darker than any pit. Even still she wanted to support him with these things she had on her. Even if she didn?t know any words to comfort him, she could still say things, and if her hands were dyed in blood they were still soft. Her lips might have been poison to him, but at least the pain of that poison would be enough to distract him from his pain. Her eyes might be darker than any pit, but she could clearly see the figure before her.

That figure was Rosuto, the person who she was going to be by the whole day if need be.


----------



## Bringer (Apr 27, 2014)

*Ryu Reikon*

Consciousness returned to the prince as his eyes opened to a medical ninja kneeling beside him using the mystical palm technique. The last thing he remembered was him attacking Alisa and then Satoshi saving her... And after that an explosion. His memory was foggy, did the puppeteer tell him beforehand that he set up an explosion? It didn't matter now, mustering up the strength Ryu sat up. Not paying any mind to the medical ninja he observed his surroundings and saw no Satoshi and no Alisa. However unfortunately Edie, Ren, and that mentioned Hyuga were present in the same room, but paid him no mind. Getting up despite the medical ninja's protests, the dragon prince who's fatal injuries had become minor thanks to the treatment began to limp towards the exit.  He'd locate Alisa.

His mission wasn't over yet.


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 28, 2014)

_A meeting with...God? nah XVI​_
Now why was that for? Man, and i thought we were having a good time together, was it something I said? Well, I don?t remember sayng anything wrong this time around. In a way she was right though, It was my duty to protect the princess but it?s not like I have to become her freaking shadow or something, at least not all the time. If she has finished her mission she could go home alone, on the other hand if she tells Ryoga-sama that she saw me and I didn?t go back with her the guy will probably beat me up again. As a reflex my gaze got fixed on the princess, she had to come and ruin the mood. I was about to reply when she rephrased what she told me before well at least she was giving me a choice now.

"Nah, if she is going home after this she probably will come to get me so until then I prefer being here if you don?t mind.I?m not too fond of her teammates and I?m having a good time with you."I let out and then my eyes get placed on the nun, I look at her intently before explaining something that probably could have been misunderstood"By the way, when I said that she was the only one I can get close to, I meant it literally. The rest of the clan doesn?t want me near of them nor the kids. Who would like a Black Sheep near anyway?"I spoke kind of spacing out while saying the last words, it still bothered me even though I thought I managed to ignore that fact. 

"Anyway,do you have more friends?"I ask before receiving with a smile the giant steak  the waitress brought me. It?s rare for me to get to eat ths and since it is such a special case, I decided to eat one. This is without any mistake, my favorite food. Taking a bite I let the flavor to drown my taste buds as i make, probaly, an expression that I am actually enjoying the meal.

"Would you like some?"I end up stretching my hand offering her a piece of meat with a fork.


----------



## Olivia (Apr 28, 2014)

*Kirisaki Shinkō
A New Visitor XVII
*
I was sort of relieved after his explanation. So he wouldn't be going after her in the middle of our lunch. I was glad because then I wouldn't be picking up his tab for nothing, and also because I honestly came here because I wanted to eat with the two of us, and it'd be a bit sad if he left me.

Then what he next said caught me by surprise. So I was over thinking it. He was talking about inside the clan, well, not that I knew if he really got along with people outside the clan. But to think their resentment really went out that far that they didn't want him around at all, who would have thought that he was a real 'black sheep'. 

I eased up, I knew my mind had misinterpreted his words. I was no better than that Uchiha girl in that respect. But in a sense, I was happy. Not happy that I had misinterpretted his words, but happy that the misinterpretation led to a good outcome in the end. I rested my head on my hand, as the food arrived at the table.

He asked me a question, but as soon as he did my ordered soup arrived. I could feel the vapor steaming off the hot bowl. I looked accross the table and could see the stake that Akaya got. I was slightly amused, so this was the type of food he ate. He took one bite and it seemed like his face exploded with tremendous flavor - I almost wanted to chuckle, a little jelous of his appeasment. 

But then he extended his fork out towards me, with a piece of his stake on the end. I just stared at it as he offered me to eat the piece. A little happiness grew inside of me at this generous offer, and I simply nodded as I leaned in towards the table and gently bit off the end of the fork, slowly chewing the meat in my mouth.

A smile arose on my face, admiring the taste of the sirloin. I had no idea what type of stake he ordered but I could tell it was a good pick. But when my eyes drifted back to the Uchiha my face became flushed with red What, had this been the seventeenth time or something? Should I really be shocked? as I realized how embarrassing that just was.

How could I lean over a table and eat off of someones fork like that? Not only was that rude, but it might give people around us even more wrong intentions. I let my chin fall as my eyes stared down at the table, no longer able to make eye contact. The steam slowly rose from the bowl of soup, and I decided it was time I had a little spoon full.

I didn't want to say another word, I just wanted to eat my soup and shut my mouth before I could do anything else embarrassing like that. Why had I always have to do something so stupid in front of people I just met? Now he'll think I'm weird or something. After about six spoonfuls of soup I decided it was time to face the Uchiha once again, so I lifted my face and said:

"Sorry about that, I can't believe I ate off your fork..."

Then suddenly something popped into my head. I couldn't believe I didn't answer his question from before. What was it? That I had friends? I couldn't believe my stupidity from not answering such a simple question, I wanted to bash my head in right away. I took a deep breath as I nigh-yelled:

"Oh my god I'm soo sorry, I completely forgot to answer your question. Friends? I have no friends! Well that's not true, I have the priests at the church, but they aren't really friends, just mentors...Then there's a few comrades I met on missions, but I haven't spent enough time with them to consider them 'friends' yet. Then there was-"

I shivered.

"Edie...We started out on the completely wrong foot, and then we ended up working together and kissing. Ugh, I still don't see us getting completely along though. So no, I don't have any friends."

I had told so many people that we kissed at this point that it wasn't even embarrassing, just another tick on the road of the adventure I call my life. After that shameful outing I looked up with a smile, confident I had answered his question to the fullest.

But then a slight depression set in. No friends huh? And recently I thought that I could escape boredom through my connections with people. If I wasn't fostering friendships though then what was the point? Was I truly having fun? Was I truly not bored? These thoughts continued to circle through my head, making me lose my sense of time.   
​


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 28, 2014)

_A meeting with...God? nah XVII​_
Look, this lunch is getting weirder and weirder. I offered my fork with meat to her and she accepted without problem, now that made me feel better since i thought the mood was too tense because of all the shit the princess said. Suddenly I felt he stare on me and she became red for...well it?s already been many times. She sure she isn?t sick or something? or I did something wrong again? Taking another bit of my lunch I wonder what may be happening inside her head, so far something I have learned in this short time with the nun, is that she tend sto think things a lot.

Then out of nowhere she apologized for eating from my fork, was that something bad? I know that during important meetings with ruch people and all it can be seen as bad manners but gal, we are in a mere restaurant. Plus it?s not like it?s the first time this happens, usually when I have bought icecream or something sold on a stick, the princess gets to eat from my food when I lower my guard, what si annoying because,well, it?s my food.

Later on she answered the question I made about her having friends. By what I understood, she has no friends what is strange bcause so far she has been a very likeable person. Though what confused me was the fact that she talked about a person named Edie, and even more she kissed her...wait as in those kisses couples usually perform? I feel my cheeks burning, I think that information wasn?t needed. Once my brain managed to process all of that info I smiled and chuckled a little.

"Now you?re one of a kind. You get embarassed from eating from my fork but don?t mind kissing another girl?"I say not trying to offend her of course but it was kinda funny; this village seemed to be full of entertaining people, I don?t plan on trusting jus anyone though."Well that makes two of us. Kids with no friends I mean"I said not really ocnvinced that I could cheer her up, see that she looks kinda depressed. Now that I think It?s the first time I am so open with a stranger maybe she...

Looking to my left I can see them, the princess and her friend are looking at me with some sorta suspicious look. What are they thinking? My eyes go back to look at Kirisaki and I get a small blush while deviating my eyes from her"See, that I?m not really a good person, indeed I am usually scaring everyone because I can?t trust them but...a little whiel ago I managed to get along with a person, a pretty annoying one but I think I can?t bring myself to hate him anyway"I explained first, truth is I was just beating around the bush, now I was discovering a new face of myself, since when was I so shy?

"W-well, it?s not like I really want it but since you have no friends, would you mind being mine?"I asked...wait that sounded weird"A friend I mean, you want to be my friend?"


----------



## Vergil (Apr 28, 2014)

Dante

So, this could be better.

The ants were descending on those that were trapped and the young Hyuuga blew furiously to try and stave off their attacks. He really couldn't move at all - his whole body encased in sand like some sort of vertical coffin. 

"Shit, I wouldn't mind dying after a great night out.....I just wish I could remember what the fuck I did!" Dante protested, then realising that those could be his last words. Actually, as far as last words went - they were pretty damned good. However before the deadly ants could tear off the skin from his face, he felt himself being pulled up by his coat, the ants scattering away around Dante and heading off to the other victims. 

"Uhhh....I don't know who you are but thanks.....believe me, I got connections like with all the higher ups in the Fire country, I'll make sure you're well rewarded."

"I highly doubt that." a flat even voice remarked as Dante found the sand with his feet. He turned to see the cold dead eyes of a face he hadn't seen in years.

"Vergil?? What are you doing here? Investigating a mishap, that you are apparently at the center of." Vergil said as he started walking off, "We need to talk."

"Uh....what about those guys." Dante pointed at the now screaming young men whose respective faces were about to get an unpleasant makeover. 

"Not my concern. They are unrelated to the mission, you however are a lead. If you were as unrelated then you would still be buried."

"Ah, so all those years away and you still haven't found that elusive decency laying around. I heard it's quite common, how you could have missed it I'll never know." Dante said as he looked at the guys getting eaten alive. He turned away so he didn't have to look at it. It was too late for them. Vergil said nothing but was already walking away, his blue coat and white hair sharing similarities with the sky. Dante had grown but Vergil was still a fair amount taller than him, causing Dante to look up as he always had to. 

"You know....our...parents are dead right?" Dante said, realising that Vergil had not been home for such a long time. Vergil paused.

"No." after a moment, "I suppose you have already squandered the inheritance?"

"Not all of it. Dude....our parents are dead. This provokes nothing from you? Like....not even a little bit of emotion?" Dante said incredulously

"They were instrumental in my upbringing but ultimately have served their purpose. If you have spent the majority of the inheritance then that is all there is to it. Tradition and custom say that I should pay my respects. I shall do this." Vergil said his gaze not averting from the distant city of Suna. "That is a conversation for another time."

"Yeah...I'm not sure we'll ever see eye to eye. Look, whatever dude, ask your questions and go back to being a jackass. What happened that made me important in your life."

"You were last seen with two girls. They are now dead. Both spies from Kumo. What role did you play in all of this exactly?" Vergil said staring at Dante, his eyes looking for tell tale signs in body language that may implicate his brother.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Apr 28, 2014)

*Zansatsu|Genin|Fuzengakure*

*[Brothel, Fuzengakure]​*​











​
[Protect the Hostage XIII, Defeat from the Jaws of Victory]​
Satoshi panted heavily as he charged headlong down the corridor. Alisa can only peer where they once were as the darkness swallowed them. Her heart sank, she was so close to freedom only to be snatched back up by her captor. One that so willingly killed people indiscriminately and she began to question what she ever saw in him as human. Dark red blood trailed behind the two as he ran along and his vision was starting to get blurry from that loss. Why, why did he act so brashly? What was it about Zyana and Alisa here that caused him to forgo all logic and put his own life on the line to keep them from dying?

Why did he fight so hard to have some semblance of humanity? No, it couldn't be he gave his humanity up the day he took thirty innocent lives at the behest of Vengeance at the name of his parents. Satoshi stumbled as he foot rolled on a rock he didn't see and his whole body lurched to the side. The sound of stone hitting stone can be heard as he scraped along the corridor and dust salted his pale hair as the clothing on his good shoulder is torn away. With a grunt he shifts Alisa from the wall as his skin is ripped and tore. 

 "You okay?" is asked with a pant as he righted himself and started to run full speed again. Alisa eyes widened as the question settled in, there was that kindness again? Was it his mask, or was the cold blooded killer that he was the mask? She was getting so confused. "I'm fine" is confessed as he approached a wooden door that seemed to be cut into the stone itself. Satoshi took no chance and simply leapt through the air. The bottom of his feet met the surface of the wooden construct. It bent and whined under the stress, but seemed solid as it tried it's damndest to halt the speeding demon.  It wasn't as much as an irresistible as it wanted to be as it caved and splintered inward. Landing with a bounding hop Satoshi comes to a stop. 

The pulsing beat of Techno can be heard close by and Satoshi stops just a moment to catch his breath. With a pained grimace he shakes his injured arm and shoulder splattering blood all over the ground,  "At this rate, I'll bleed out" is muttered as he started to walk forward. Upon hearing that Alisa gets mixed feelings. She wanted to be free, but she wasn't sure if she wanted him to die for her to gain that freedom. "Why .. why not get to a hospital?" she asked. Satoshi shook his head,  "That isn't an option, not with all the chaos in the Village and Ninja looking for you." is replied. "There is no need to die over a mission especially over me." she tried to reason with him. She knew he listened to logic, most of the time. 

 "Dying is something I'm trained to deal with. In fact, it'd probably be better if I did die" Alisa was shocked at his answer, if he felt that way to her it meant he could be redeemed but he didn't see it that way. Before she can speak again however the door to the room opened. A drunk man and drugged out stripper stumbled into the room. "Oi, I thought I paid for this room" the man slurred.  "And it's yours" is replied as he Body Flickered by them. Allowing the two to live he explodes into the Club they came to and started to run for the entrance leaving his blood as a trail marker. Weaving through people as they danced in a rave like fashion was a lot more difficult  than the Shinobi expect, but he was carrying basically two bodies on his back with an injury that was slowly killing him. 

Knocking a person or two over he hits the entrance in record time and the bouncer only gets a syllable in before his face is met with a row of knuckles. Teeth and blood fly as he cascades through the door. He hits the sidewalk with all the fury of a Tasmanian Devil and only glancing back to see the smoke billowing to the heavens. Kongou probably wasn't going to like that, but he had kept the maid from being retaken, so the mission was a success at the moment. Too bad that Ryu person likely died, but Satoshi gave him his word that if he tried to kill Alisa it would be the last breath he drew. Not wanting to waste another second on idle thought he Flickers down the street and breaks into a run as he reappears. He had to make as much distance between him and the Konohagakure Ninja as he could and then he had to find a place to bunker down and rest, maybe patch his arm up so he wouldn't loose it. 

Cutting an alley he decides that the best place to go would be the last place they'd look. The Love Motel that he'd dissected that fat fuck the night before. His feet cutting into the wet ground Satoshi made a bee line for yet another place of carnal sin. With the flaming inferno vanishing to the horizon Satoshi felt he was home free .. .. ... 

 "Stop right there."

Satoshi's feet tore into the moist Fuzen soil as a tall blonde man appeared before him. A very distinguished lighting bolt mark ran down the right side of his face. And the feathered overcoat did little to hide his raw physique. The man was a monster and Satoshi was running on 'E'. The boy snorted as the man held a hand out toward him.

 "Tell me, how much are you being paid to protect that maid? I'll pay you _triple_ to give her to me."

The boy didn't answer but he did slowly lower Alisa to the ground. Being bound still there would be little fear that she'd run as the white haired boy locked eyes with the man while Doru slowly lifted behind him. Was Satoshi scared Shit-Less, yes he was. Was he intimidated? He almost wet his body suit. Was he afraid of death? No and that was the alternative that this man offered. But there was also a logical side to Satoshi as his life oozed from the wounds to both his arms.  "Some-sometimes it's not about the money, sometimes it's about principle." is uttered between pants. This boy was literally dead on his feet.  "Tell me, can... can you promise me that no form of harm will come to Lady Alisa?" damned be the mission and his logic for the time being. He simply didn't want her harmed.~


----------



## LunarCoast (Apr 28, 2014)

luffy no haki said:


> *Shinkurou Kengo*
> 
> _What a sword is meant for XII - Shin?s Struggle II_​Shinkurou looks at his opponents for a moment, he wasn?t the brightest tool in the shelf but definitely he wasn?t that much of an idiot as everyone thought he was. He immediately realized what was going on after the chubby and bald person who attacked him said those words. He needed a way to make those guys to lower their guard; without his sword, even though he wouldn?t be a pushover he wasn?t at his full strength, add to it that they have been walking for a long time and it would be difficult to handle them but there was also the strange reactions coming from Akarusa?s sword. If that cave made jutsu stronger doesn?t that mean his clones would be affected somehow too?
> 
> ...



The clones as expected acted slightly diffirently, finding that the condensed chakra manifested itself in a way which made the clones a fair deal more resilitant to incoming attacks and blows, and as one can expect this was a fairly helpful to keep them off him and conserve some chakra.

Akarusa watched closely and spotted the hand signal, but wasn't entirely certain what it meant. He hadn't excatly fought by Shins side in a serious battle that could result in their deaths if things went poorly for them. Still what the hell was he doing, just standing here while Shin engaged two of them at once and he was worn from a single battle with the apperntly weakest of the group. Atleast such is the impression he got from the reaction of that man who didn't seem to quite care about anything other than the meteorite, or what he assumed to be one.

Equally he had noticed by now it was hard to recover, if he even had recovered at all sure he could stand and probably fight alittle but he didn't quite feel upto a full blown battle which the mask did a good job at hiding. Knowing this he knew he couldn't quite go rushing into the fray and should instead attempt to take advantage of any opportunities that presented themselves to help Shin in his battle and hopefully tip the odds in their favour as a result.

He kept his distance, changing stance and instead of holding it in a defensive form changed to something quite diffirent, that infact left him quite open to attack. He was going to need to be offensive, and this was the best way he knew at this moment in time and hopefully would bypass their own defences. He monitored the battle from a distance looking out for anything, even the smallest weakness to take advantage of.

It takes him sometime to finally find an openning he could take advantage of, deciding that Shin needed far more support on the front involving the purple haired one. Now having decided that much he next needed to pick an approach for his first attack, coming behind seemed all to obvious and would probably be the first place he would expect an attack. Instead he decides to take advantage of some of the outcrops in the cave and attempt and attack from above, running up one that seemed managable and was within leaping distance and swings in a downward slash at his oppenent. It lacked the same strength as his previous attacks aginste the woman but was certainly enough to do some degree of damage should it hit, and even if it didn't with luck it would give Shin the openning he needed to atleast land a good blow upon his opposition.

He cotemplated getting April involved somehow, but he couldn't risk that. She wasn't replacable to him, and a single blow would kill her he was certain of that much.


----------



## Olivia (Apr 28, 2014)

*Kirisaki Shinkō
A New Visitor XVIII
*
His first comment made me seem extremely hypocritical, almost to the point where I wanted to spit out the soup in my mouth. I didn't fully realize that I had informed him of Edie's kiss, nor how casually I played it off. In some instance this could almost be seen in a bad light, but he played it off as a joke, so I just rolled with it.

However he had a point, what did I have to be embarrassed about? I mean, I kissed a girl and a chunin took a picture of it to commemorate the moment for years to come, anything else was mere childs play compared to that. So maybe I should be so embarrassed by eating off of someone else's fork.

Then he added the fact that we were both alike, that we both had no friends. In my mind it had made sense, he was the "Black Sheep of the Uchiha", and I had been a "Religious Nut-Job Foreigner", both 'titles' making it a little hard for us to make good contact with others.

But next surprised me. Like always, he argued the fact that he normally scared people instead of being friendly with them, which was strange in my mind. As I had constantly thought, he was very friendly and mostly polite, so it was hard to imagine him being ruthless. But I did wonder who that person who he couldn't bring himself to hate had been.

Then he finished off his thoughts. He had asked me if I wanted to be his friend. My mind paused for a moment. What do I say? What do I do? I had never been in a situation like this before. But wait, weren't we being friendly enough in the first place? We were chatting, we played a game at my house, we went out to lunch together. A smile formed on my face as I put out a hand:

"Do I _want_ you to be my friend? No I don't. Because you already _are_ my friend. You don't need to ask for permission, silly."

I said with one of my biggest grins on my face. I wanted it to be as clear as the day that I wanted to be as best friends as possible. It was going to be a new experience for the two of us, so I wanted us to have the most fun with it as possible.

After finishing my meal I wiped my mouth with my napkin. Satisfied with what I ate I asked the waitress to come over and give me the bill. After nodding she whisked away to go fetch me the receipt. I looked at the Uchiha, as I was going to ask how he enjoyed his stake. But before I could utter a sentence I shot down to the ground.

_*CRACK*_

Sounded throughout the sky as rain flew down the windows. I curled myself up into a ball next to my seat. I felt utterly embarrassed, but to think that a lightning storm would occur now out of all times. I cuddled my head into my knees, trying to drown out the horrendous crackle of thunder. After about five seconds the waitress came over and pathetically handed me the bill on the ground. I stood up slowly, placed the yen onto the table, and signed the receipt. I looked back at the Uchiha and admitted:

"Well...if you're ready to go then we can leave...But-"

_*CRACK*_

Lightning crashed through the air once again, as the thounderous roar peirced my ears. I grabbed my arms and looked down, trying to look as brave as I possibly could. I softly spoke, trying to ease each word out of my mouth.

"...I'm deathfully afraid of thunder, and I'm unsure if I can make it back home alone...Can you escort me to my apartment..."

It was hard for me to admit, because I had never actually verbally admitted my fear to the sound of thunder. It was honestly quite pathetic, because I would never master high level lightning techniques despite having the lightning element simply because it might create a thunderous noise.    
​


----------



## Cjones (Apr 28, 2014)

*LT/Hisashi/Masami/Fuzen/Blacksmith*

*Assassin Lite VI*

"Oh, your not from _a_ country, but _the_ country? The boonies." I was elbowed, gently, in the side by Masami. Guess my response was a little curt? Though I think that explains a lot. She was a bit to shy to be a girl from around here and in at a blacksmith picking up a firearm no less. But I could be wrong, because I also didn't get a strong feel she was a shinobi either, you know? We meet someone who's a shinobi typically, no matter who it is, they have this certain 'air' about them or the more obvious is that they are wearing the headband plus clothing of the village they represent, duh. 

Or they could be very good at hiding it.

"Oh, an island? That sounds lovely. I can only imagine how quiet it must have been compared to here." I was surprised at how interested Masami sounded, and even more surprised at how talkative she was to Zyana. She'd normally be all 'seen but never heard'. Sometimes I would even have to force her to say things when we I would be talking to someone. Though, as I think about, it's probably because we were in Konoha. This is the first time, in a while, where Masami and I have traveled together boy ourselves. Also Zyana was a bit timid, and didn't know unlike those in Konoha, so maybe it made her a bit more comfortable. "It must be hard being away from home." 

I listened to those to talk away about the boonies as a sat back and looked around. Funny thing about all this is, we or I, kind of made a scene so the few people in here were looking at us. I also noted that we were pretty much in the middle of the shop holding a conversation with on another, which I imagine probably isn't all that great for business. 

"All this is kinda cool and all, but maybe we should continue talking outside?" I announced. "I kind of owe you for that firearm Zyana, so at least let me treat to something. If I recall, there's some food joint close by right?"​


----------



## Laix (Apr 28, 2014)

_Edie Nakano & Ryoko Hyūga_
SIDE STORY (LIQUID TIME)
_Recuperation_
​ *- Edie Nakano & Ryoko Hyūga -*
OUTSIDE THE BURNING BROTHEL

 Ren was the next survivor of few to emerge from the wreckage, covered in smears of black and noticeable burns on his arm. Ryoko frowned when she saw the Houki Clan prince - not because of his presence, but because he was hurt and as the captain medical ninja, she was powerless to do anything. All she could do was signal the Fuzengakure medical-nin to head over here and treat Ren's wounds. Edie glanced around to meet the hardened gaze of a boy who should be thanking his lucky stars he survived that. 

 Instead, he looked annoyed. Really annoyed. And it looked like it was directed at _her_. 

 "The reason we fucked up last time was because Ryoko-san was held up by enemies, and you decided to act independently and charged straight in. Has this made you realize that you can't do this by yourself? Or are you going to insist on charging in headfirst, still?"

 His accusations of single-handedly causing the failure of their mission didn't sit well with the Hyūga or the Nakano. While the former actually felt it was almost entirely her fault as captain and was still beating herself up about it, the feisty blonde had a few words for this egotistical _kid_.

 "Haha... No, no no no, you listen to me!"

 Edie's sarcastic chuckle that was almost in denial of Ren's words soon flowed into a sharp, overbearing tone. Her chipped nail pointed at him with a bent elbow as if she was scolding him.

 "The reason we fucked up was because you thought you was so cool, so powerful, so... Argh, I don't even know! But even after all that display of cool-ness, guess who was the one to actually take out one of the captors? _Me._ Guess who was the one to find Alisa's help without the need of a byakugan? _Me._ And guess who is going to be the one to go and get back *MY* maid from *MY* enemies?"

 With both her hands now, she gave him an aggressive shove that almost toppled him over.

 "Me!"

 Before Ren could retaliate in a way Edie would surely regret, the good-natured prodigy leaped in the way, forming a brick wall between them with her arms spread towards both of them.

 "Guys, please! Stop the arguing. This mission isn't over yet, we need to find Alisa!"

 "Hmph." Turning on her heel with a flick of her now battered locks, the girl tried to walk through the crowd of onlookers only to collapse flat on her face after just five steps. It came as more than a surprise to her considering her acceptance of immortality. There was no pain in her body, no sort of agony that brought her to her knees. But she was feeling drained and tired, like she could really just take a nap right now. Was this the result of chakra exhaustion? 

 "Don't be a stupid cow, you're not in any position to go facing Alisa's captors. We'll go after them tommorow, okay? Lets go and rent a room and rest up."

 She glanced over at Ren who would've overheard her suggestion to see if he accepted of that plan. Edie on the other hand wanted to resist and kick up a fuss but she eventually submitted to Ryoko's rationality. 

*- ??? -*
FUZENGAKURE

The boy initially provided no answer to this man's handsome proposition but did, although slowly and carefully, lower Alisa to the ground. It didn't sit well with the blonde stranger who was wondering if this boy in strange facial markings had some sort of affection for this maid.

"Some-sometimes it's not about the money, sometimes it's about the principle," He uttered with pauses, clearly nervous by the presence of flickered lightning and steroid-pumped muscles. 

"That's understandable."

"Tell me, can... can you promise me that no form of harm will come to Lady Alisa?"

When he realised that Satoshi wasn't actually hostile towards Alisa and seemed to have some sort of perhaps twisted personal gain from this mission, his proposition changed slightly.

"Where do you plan on going with the maid? I understand you work for Kongou, correct? I don't think he would like you having such... _affection_, for a hostage."

Even after such conversing, his intentions were still unclear. Why would a man clearly older than everyone involved in this mission, clearly separate from the White team and even the Black team be here? What was the motive behind this maid, and why was she so important to so many?

Alisa could only watch the two with a lowered gaze and a frown. Something didn't sit well with this guy and she quite honestly didn't want Satoshi to hand her over to him. Although he was technically the enemy and when Miss Edie would find him he would be attacked, he was... he was nice to her. The enemy was nice to her, and she was starting to feel a bit nice towards the enemy. A sweet-natured person to the core with not a bad bone in her body, its almost natural that Alisa wouldn't wish harm on even her kidnappers. 

Even then though, this was different.​


----------



## Negrosaurus (Apr 28, 2014)

"We're home," called out Itsuka as he and Yuki entered through the front door of their home.  Looking up, he could see his father and mother seated at the family table.  There was a file on the table.  Itsuka looked at it quizzically, before giving his parents that same look.  "I, uh... got the milk.  Who's the mission for?"  His dad smiled a bit.  "Astute of you.  It's yours."  He slid the file across the table.  "Go ahead and open it."  A single eyebrow rose on Itsuka's forehead, threatening to ascend into his hair line as he walked toward the table.  He set the milk down and opened the folder, checking over the mission specs.



> *Mission Title:* Chores need doin'.
> *Rank:* D
> *Applicants:* White
> *Area:* Rural area a bit outside of Kumogakure
> *Description:* "Pleasure to meet y'all.  M'name is Karafuto Akaishi, but ever'body calls me Akai.  I own a farm just a stone's throw outside of that there Cloud village, and I need some help harvestin' m' crops.  Y'see, a whole gaggle of them there plants just came in, and I need to harvest 'em and plant the new ones.  I would do it m'self, but I'm gonna be away, buyin' a new cow fer the barn.  Don't you worry your head, though, my daughter Uwaki's gonna be there ta give ya a hand.  Just don't lay a finger on my daughter, y'hear?"



He blinked.

He read it again.

Another blink.

"... Farm chores?"  His mother, who had disappeared into the kitchen, allowed a single barked laugh to escape her lips, while his father merely smirked at him.  They were truly a sadistic pair.  A single vein began to bulge on his forehead as he lowered the file.  "_Farm chores?!_"  His tone of voice was an interesting combination of disbelief, shock, and anger.  "What the heck?!"  His father merely looked at him.  "Something the matter?"  "I'm just confused.  You want me to lead, to become some super ninja and stand as Head of this clan.  I'm failing to see how going on milk runs and pulling some plants out of some bumpkin's fields prepares me for that.  I just don't get it."  Kazekyuu Koguro merely smiled.  "No, I imagine you wouldn't.  A leader needs to have certain qualities, qualities that will become apparent to you along the way.  You'll understand after you have proven yourself.  After.  Not before.  Now then, you have a mission.  Best prepare for it and scurry along."  Itsuka sighed and went to gather his ninja pouch and hitai-ate.  He hated when his father made a good point.


----------



## Kei (Apr 28, 2014)

_[The Phoenix, The Mermaid, and Rock Candy]
[End]_​


Kei didn?t know how to hold a conversation with someone like Kyo. The time passed between them was idle chit chat. The usual stuff as in family members and things of that nature, nothing really complicated. However, it was weird to Kei, even though it was more times that the conversation derailed and they became silent. Kyo not even once said he was bored or straight up left, something that Kei was waiting for patiently.  However, it never came, he sat there and when he picked up a topic they would talk other than that they would look out at the sea. 

?It must be difficult to be a shrine maiden.? Kyo said breaking the silence that fallen on them for so many times during their time just sitting together, ?I never met one before so the job just sounds difficult.?

Kei looked at the ground for a bit, was her job difficult? She mostly cleaned and said prayers. What was so difficult about that? Though sometimes she felt that way, that she wished that she was a normal girl with a normal family that didn?t worshipped a god, but she would only smile and be grateful that the lord Susano blessed her. 

?It comes with it difficulties, but other than that, you just got to work through them you know.? She said as she clapped her hands together, ?There are many more good days than bad. Although any bad day can be solved easily by just going out into the sea and having fun.?

?You really like being out there, don?t you?? Kyo asked and she nodded her head with full of vigor. Kyo almost couldn?t help but chuckle a bit. If she nodded too much her head would pop off, but the girl wouldn?t notice until it was too late. That thought made he smile even more, though when he turned towards her she wore a confused face wondering why was he laughing.  

?Got any questions for me?? He asked, ?Like how it is to be the next in line or anything about the clan.?

Kei nodded her head, ?I don?t want to ask you anything that personal.? She waved her hands and for a minute the boy was actually surprised. 

?You know what they say, with time things fall out.? Kei smiled looking at him, ?I won?t push stuff out, I want you to tell me about yourself out of your free will.?

Kyo snorted as he looked away from her, ?God you are such a weirdo??

?What?!?

?What?s that crap about fucking talking it out? What are you an old lady??

?No! I was just saying that if you want to talk we can!?

??Creeper??

?What, how??

Kyo began to laugh as her face turned an obvious shade of red, she was getting upset, but Kyo couldn?t stop himself. She was just so easy to fluster that once he started he couldn?t stop. Which only made him laugh harder, leaving Kei completely confuse, but as expected from the girl she only smiled. Kyo reached over and grabbed her cheek pulling it a bit. 

?Ow?? Kei let a protest

She was just so easy?

?Will you be here tomorrow?? Kyo asked, ?You entertained me greatly today, so I want to do it again, so will you be here tomorrow.?

Kei thought for a minute, ?I?m always here in the afternoon, so if you want to come visit, then sure.?

Kei watched as the boy got up and brushed the sand off his butt. Kei watched as the boy began to walk back to the path that lead to Fuzenkagure. She got from the ground herself and watched carefully as the boy left. It was a fun day, but it was fun at her expense. The boy was too much for her and it was a shame.  Though something in Kei had a lot of fun!

?Yo Kei,? The boy called out to her, ?See ya later.?

Kei waved goodbye, ?Go home Kyo!?


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Apr 28, 2014)

*Shiryu*

Shiryu winced as Ivery evaded yet another near hit. It felt like forever before he started feeling his fingers move with a bit more certainty. Of all the impossible situations he had been in in the past, he had never felt so helpless before. His muscles painfully flexed every time it seemed like Ivery would get struck and then would narrowly escape. The puppets were relentless, but Shiryu couldn't shake the feeling that something here was amiss.

_What am I not seeing...?_

His fist tightly clenched and he felt the pain of his nails in his palm. It was time to move. Gingerly, he pulled himself forward. Even though the world was swaying in his eyes, his footing did not fail. Ivery had launched himself high into the air to launch another devastating taijutsu technique when Shiryu finally pulled himself up to one knee. With new resolve in his eyes, he adjusted his visor and re-breather. Some quick first aid to the gash on the back of his head and he was looking battle-ward again. Even though his body tensed like a horse in the starting block, ready to leap into combat, he couldn't shake the feeling that he was missing something. It was like a nagging itch in the back of his consciousness.

_Ninja puppets.... puppets without a puppeteer... puppets being guided by a directive... defend...but why us? Why now...? How are they attacking us with no one to tell them to...? How are they even SEEING us...?_

The last question running in his mind caused his eyes to widen. How the hell were these puppets seeing? Nothing about them seemed to incorporate sentience, and their movements and behaviour were too basic to be connected to a thinking person or being.

_I guess we'll have to test..._

Shiryu shook the lingering stinging from his fingers and performed the necessary handseals, starting to channel his spell and closing his eyes to enhance his concentration. "Hiding in mist technique..." he whispered. The words ushered a heavy fog which slowly rose up from the noisy river and filled the narrow ravine. Ivery who had been fighting off puppets from a precarious position was quickly enveloped in the mist which surrounded him like a blanket. When Shiryu had completed channeling, he slowly opened his eyes to see the visibility in the ravine dropped to zero.

"Don't move", Shiryu hissed into the mist to Ivery, hoping that his partner would comply. It was time to gamble. In the world which had become pure gray, the puppets suddenly came to a halt.They stopped advancing on Ivery, but they didn't back off either. They just stood there.

_I don't hear battle clashes_ Shiryu thought, suddenly somewhat uncertain about the choice he had made. Him and Ivery were incredibly vulnerable in this mist, but for some reason, the puppets relented in their attack.

_But why would mist stop them, it's not like they can see? They're puppets..._ and then it occurred to Shiryu. Since the moment he had first set foot on the ledge, this was the first time he had completely stopped moving. _Movement? How does a puppeteer give his puppets 'senses' without being there himself? What does he have? All they have is chakra threads.... THREADS! _

Shiryu altered the degree to which he channeled the fog and it began to lift from zero visibility to a light mist, enough to obscure vision from beyond the ravine but thin enough that Shiryu and Ivery could see each other and the puppets. Shiryu began looking around, moving his head so slowly that it seemed like he was balancing a full bowl of rice on his head. It took him a while but then he noticed; tiny distortions in the mist that didn't match the rain which fell through it from above. At first he could only make out a thin, barely perceptible ripple in the mist that followed an unnaturally straight line, and then he saw more, and more, and more lines. Everywhere. He couldn't see the threads themselves, but he could see the small disruptions to his mist that seemed to be all around him. From his limited perception, it seemed like the entire ravine was full of chakra threads, running from wall to wall, across the rocks and over the water like the web of a carpenter spider.

"Well, well, well....", Shiryu smirked. The only question then was why the puppets didn't react to the rain drops hitting their 'web'. Was it chakra sensitive? Shiryu waved an open hand through the space in front of him where he estimated a few threads were located. As soon as he did, all the puppets' heads instantly shot around, eerily focusing on him. Shiryu's grip involuntarily tightened on his spear. The suddenness of the puppets' movement gave him a fright. It seemed for a moment like they would attack but they just stood there.

_I must be too far from their defense point. So they react and are aware of any being with chakra coming through their web but they don't attack unless you come close to the ledge... I guess that is how the puppeteer prevents them from attacking some random passerby... clever._

"Ivery", Shiryu called, being careful to remain still, "it seems these puppets are targeting us because we keep breaking their 'trip lines'. This ravine seems to be full of chakra threads. I think if we can avoid the threads we can walk right up to those puppets and break them without having to fight at all. Only problem is even though I have an idea they are there, I can't actually see the threads. I don't suppose that eye of yours can help?" Shiryu asked rather hopefully, since his ideas for how to get through this maze of chakra wires were rather scarce for the moment.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Apr 28, 2014)

*Zansatsu|Genin|Fuzengakure*

*[Brothel, Fuzengakure]​*​
​
[Protect the Hostage XIV, All that is Left]​
Satoshi's panting became erratic as his body struggled to remain conscious it became pretty clear that even if he wanted to get Alisa elsewhere he'd be unable to fulfill the contract to protect her. If the Huyga had survived, she'd find them and if she survived that likely meant that the other Ninja that was hired to oversee the Maid's status remained as captured was dead as well. So that left him back at current with this blonde with the lightning bolt scar and an electric personality to go along with it. Exhaustion was starting to set in on the puppeteer, just how much blood had he lost? One of his jade orbs started to close and his already blurry vision doubled. To make matters worse the blonde here was being inquisitive instead of answering a simple question. 

Behind Satoshi, Doru shook lightly then fell to the ground, yep. Not even enough strength to hold his puppet up. This was bad, very bad at this rate he'd keel over too and be left in the dark.  "There are some things that cannot be simply explained away, whether or not the client likes the light in which I view her. It would not change that view."[color] is panted as he struggled just to talk. Truthfully and honestly he didn't even understand his actions, he wanted to be logical in all matters. Yet here again he was sticking his neck out of a girl. Maybe his Sensei rubbed off a bit too much and he didn't realize it. His body trembled, it was just about time for the embrace of darkness. Even Alisa came to the realization that Satoshi would have no option but to hand her over to this man.  "It seems I have no real option here, I know not your intentions and doubt in my condition that I could coerce you to tell me." is grunted as his body screamed to be allowed to rest.

Looking to the man for one final time Satoshi takes a deep breath,  "Take her and knock me out, I do not want your money. If I am to fail this mission, then it will be as a person that tried to uphold that mission" he paused and glanced over to the maid,  "I warn you though, I have no intention of this being it. I will find her, even if I have to burn the whole damn world to ashes." is added.  "Now, do it."

Satoshi didn't know if his threat was offensive, if it would cost him his life. He didn't know if this man found his threat more amusing than well, threatening. What ever the case he closed his other eye and waited and soon it came. The blow was crushing, maybe he would die. But what Satoshi saw was curious to him. As his consciousness started to fade he didn't see stars like depicted in so many cartoon and comics. It was more like a large ripple of colors as his brain rebound off the back of his skull. With a dull thud he crumbled to the ground. Then there was darkness. Quite darkness to embrace an equally 
dark soul. It was over. The mission lost and his life. Well it was likely forfeit. ~

_-???_

Satoshi sat in the darkness, he'd been here before looking around he sighed.  "Are you not going to come out and mock me?" is asked. In the corner of the room the cloaked figure fazed from the darkness that hourglass of black sand clanging off his bony hip.  "No, I believe you handled the situation fine." is replied with it's skeletal hand wafting from the darkness. Satoshi looked confused, was this not the being that told him to abandon humanity? Was it not the shadow of life that told him that emotion was only a mask to be worn and not felt?  "I'm afraid the loss of blood is making me hear things, could you repeat that?" a small, cruel laughter is heard.  "In here, the injuries to your meat sack is irrelevant, you heard me just fine. You. Made. The. Right. Choice." is said with a slow and methodical pace.

Satoshi rolled his lip and pulled his legs together,  "I suppose then, I don't understand your sudden change of heart." again the figure laughed while it walked his way. A skeletal chair appeared beside Satoshi. It stank of rotted flesh and ammonia. Hell skin and muscle still clung to the stained yellow calcium as a dark, coagulated, blood slowly oozed.  "I told you, you were a killer, a monster in reality and not some emotional throw away. I didn't say that these emotions didn't have their benefits. Some of the darkest figures in history had humane ties, in fact those ties that make them 'human' make them all the more a monster." is stated with a matter of fact attitude. Satoshi took a deep breath and almost gagged. The pungent chair was so foul,  "What if I want no part of your schemes?" is asked as he pinched his nose closed. 

The figure, his the shadow of Zansatsu, shook his head,  "You are well on your way to becoming me, there is little hope for you to change that now. As I've told you. Satoshi is but a mask to hide the true heart of darkness." is replied, the figure was so sure of himself. Satoshi sighed and buried his head in his knees. He just wanted this to be over.  "Soon, very soon your life will change forever and you'll embrace that which will make your name a reviled one." the voice seemed to echo as a numb sensation fell over the boy.

_-Hours later, Fuzen Hotel_ 

Satoshi started to move, but halted the action as it hurt like hell. Opening his eyes he sees a stippled ceiling, not what he was expecting but has he felt the bed under him he realizes that he indeed was still alive.  "You took a beating boy" Naoko? Satoshi sat up and a searing pain shot through his arm. Pulling his hand to it he quickly realized it was wrapped... in torn bed sheets? They were dyed a deep hue of crimson, but they did stop the bleeding.  "Did",  "I patch you up? No. I found you that way in the middle of the street. What the hell happened?" is asked as the hardened killer walked over to him. Alisa? .. ..  "I failed" is muttered as he rubbed his arm.  "I figured that much, with you almost being dead and all. Oh and lets not forget about that brothel you blew to kingdom come." is shot back as she playfully socked his injury.

Such a mean spirited woman.  "If you know I failed, then why am I still alive?' is asked. The woman put her hands on her hips and looked like she'd been crushed by his words. "After I drag your heavy ass all the way here with that damned toy and rented this room you'll ask such a question. Do you want to die?" is asked as she sat on the end of the bed.  "Is death not the price of failure in the Suicide Squad?",  "Only if you get caught <3" is replied with a wink. Satoshi rolled his eyes and kicked the sheets off. Rolling to the side of the bed he starts to stand.  "Jeez, you need to get laid or something you're as uptight as Yagyu. You'll die of a heart attack if you stay so serious.",  "You offering?" Naoko's face flushed red,  "Wu-WHAT!"

 "Never mind, we need to get back to Suna",  "What has you in such a rush?",  "Redemption. First, however, I am in need of your services.
" is stated.  "I'm not fucking you." is plainly replied with at death stare. Satoshi pulled his gaze to her,  "I need to get stronger" ~


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Apr 28, 2014)

*Ren Houki*

LIQUID TIME: RESCUE ALISA​
_________________​
*Taking a break;*


Was she for real? How could anybody be so stupid or deluded? Any speck of respect he might have formed for the girl evaporated instantly in those few sentences she uttered. 'Taking out one of the captors'? Whoever that kid was, the black haired boy was a cake walk compared to the puppeteer with the explosives. More importantly, did she forget that she got her throat cut open by him? More still, the Nanako still didn't seem to understand the crux of the matter: her taking initiative meant very little. All it meant was that the enemies were alerted in advance of the team's presence within the brothel, and any hopes of teamwork was shattered the moment she decided to run off on her own.

Ren opened his mouth to reply to her, taking a step forward as the blonde tripped over on the street. He didn't care if she was upset that Alisa got taken away again; that was her _own_ damn fault. Without any restraints, he would verbally slaughter her if it meant pushing her down from her high-horse. And if she dared hit him again...

Immortal team-mate or not, he would retaliate. 

But then Ryoko jumped in between them before he even had a chance to form his first sentence. She pleaded for the two shinobi to stop arguing, and when Edie fell over after turning to try and chase after Alisa again, she reasoned that they should first rest and resume the search tomorrow. Angry and frustrated as he was, even he had to admit this was the most logical thing to do at this point. All of them were hurt and even though he was sure that both the enemy shinobi were just as wounded, they'd be overwhelmed if it came to reinforcements.

The Houki gritted his teeth, his eyes shutting as he attempted to calm himself down. "Alright." He sighed.

​


----------



## Kenju (Apr 28, 2014)

[5 Lives Code - Roll Away The Stone]
-Mission: Kill The Traitor (Part 7)-
[FONT=?Book Antiqua?]

A surprising halt had come to Riokou's literal cutthroat plan as she stood on the outside wall of the hotel. Just a few feet from the shattered window, she watched that killer, Aoshi exit from the hotel hallway faster than she had anticipated. This sort of mishap wouldn't make her break though, as the kunoichi sprinted forth along the vertical surface in order to cut down her foe.

Not too surprisingly, Aoshfi had made his move aswell. The wooden sheath he used had once again played apart in this vicious battle, flying straight for her face that did not show the slightest bit of backing down. Acting according to just as her red eyes displayed, Riokou swiftly rejected the incoming sheeth by sweeping it right back at it's owner's face.

Yet, what was just before her after knocking the sheeth back was a sequence of handseals that ended with an abrupt stop to her body. Like a statue at an art museum, Riokou was frozen in place, almost completely still except for the shaking that was coming from her obvious resistance to this jutsu.

_'The paralysis jutsu!!'_

With her teeth grinding tight as she faced the assailant just above her. The only thing to do now- no, the only thing she could do now was to wait for Aoshi to deliver whatever attack he held in store for Riokou.

[/font]​


----------



## Laix (Apr 28, 2014)

_Edie Nakano & Ryoko Hyūga_
SIDE STORY (LIQUID TIME)
_Recuperation_​ _
_Moving through the illuminated village of Fuzen was easier than it should be for White shinobi involved in a major incident. With thick crowds and audiences watching the brothel burn to the ground and the bodies of Kongou's men being carried out, Ryoko's team were able to make their way to the a place of rest under the averted gaze of officials. As the byakugan user and the, by her own opinion, the most intelligent one here, Ryoko picked a hotel she deemed suitable for the trio. It was one that she noticed by the train station; discreet among a residential district and lacked any sort of nearby public functions or interests, meaning they were less likely to be spotted by witnesses or police.

By now, she was carrying Edie on her shoulders despite needing carrying herself. They were all drained of chakra and energy; right now, even with Alisa still missing and the mission currently resting on a fail, the only thought on Ryoko's mind was a soothing hot springs. 

After five minutes of limping and struggling, they arrived at the Fuzen Train Station Keep which looked very vintage for such a technologically advanced village. There was festival lanterns dangling at the entrance despite it not being that season and mythical statues greeting all customers.

"Come on, we're here," She ushered her team through the door, giving Edie a gentle push inside. The blonde stumbled a bit only to luckily press against a wall, stopping her from toppling over again. With a tired sigh, Ryoko picked up Edie's ruined shoe that she dropped on her way in.

"Edie, seriously you're a complete mess. You're dropping your shoe outside like its-"

When the Hyūga glanced up with the shiny black mary jane clutched in her hands, she realised why there was no reply from Edie or even Ren for that matter. For standing before them all, with a cheerful smile and only a few burns and bruises alongside her tattered uniform was Alisa.

The maid that was supposed to be missing, whisked away into the night by the kidnappers was standing right before them like she'd never left.

For someone who usually had an answer, solution or explanation for everything, she was rather speechless.

"Alisa... You're here!"

"Yes, the kind kidnapper returned me~"

Before Ryoko could even ask for an explanation, Edie ran into her maid's arms, burying her face into her chest.

"Don't ever do that again, Alisa! I'll have to dock your... your wages..." Her stern tone faltered into a wobbly weak one as she submerged herself into Alisa's warm embrace. Stroking the blonde's hair with a gentle touch, she cooed over the girl that was the center of this maid's life.

"Hehe, I miss you too!"

"Wait."

Ryoko interrupted their 'tender' moment with a question.

"You said the kidnapper returned you... What on earth do you mean?"

"Satoshi, the young gentleman with the facial markings. He returned me!"
​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Apr 28, 2014)

*Ren Houki*




LIQUID TIME: RESCUE ALISA​
_________________​
*Return of Alisa;*


Ren sighed as they entered the hotel. With the somewhat disheveled and unfastidious appearance of the building interior; with patches of mud stains on the carpet, worn leather couches and watermarked walls, it felt worlds apart from the dozens of luxurious hotels they passed by on the way here. The Houki understood why they came here: it was isolated from most other public places of interest and, therefore, it was unlikely anybody would come here. Even so, for the rich clan heir apparent, he couldn't help but find the entire place incredibly distasteful. Though, the front sign did mention a hot spring, which sounded promising... 

_"I wonder where they could have taken the target. I got a good hit on the puppeteer, and he can't have gotten out of that explosion unscathed by all the fire, either. He probably won't have gotten very far, but..."_ He thought to himself. While it was true he can't have walked much further than they did; especially not with a hostage, the target seemed to willingly go along with him. Furthermore, the three of them also lost a lot of time from being knocked out, and they lacked the same mobility in Fuzengakure as a native of the Black nation might have. He closed it eyes, giving it further thought...

"Alisa... You're here!"

_"Wait, what?"_

The silvery blue haired boy's eyes fluttered open, then simultaneously widened immediately afterwards, momentarily rendered speechless by her sudden appearance. 

"Yes, the kind kidnapper returned me~"

Before Ryoko could even ask for an explanation, Edie ran into her maid's arms, burying her face into her chest.

"Don't ever do that again, Alisa! I'll have to dock your... your wages..." Her stern tone faltered into a wobbly weak one as she submerged herself into Alisa's warm embrace. Stroking the blonde's hair with a gentle touch, she cooed over the girl that was the center of this maid's life.

"Hehe, I miss you too!" She smiled.

"Wait." Ryoko spoke, stepping forward and examining Alisa, before asking: "You said the kidnapper returned you... What on earth do you mean?"

"Satoshi, the young gentleman with the facial markings. He returned me!" Alisa stated, beaming—a strange sight, considering her tattered clothes, patches of burn marks and the various bruises that lined the skin of her exposed arm. She was an attractive woman, not unlike Edie or Ryoko, but seemed to have a far more pleasant disposition than either of them; especially the Nanako heiress. Even so, Ren Houki found himself suspicious. None of this added up. Why would 'Satoshi' return the person he kidnapped and blew up a building to keep just give her away now? Even when her partner was willing to kill her to ensure that she wasn't taken back?

Ren stepped forward. "Did Satoshi meet someone?" The only logical conclusion was that someone coerced him into giving her away, or gave a better offer than whatever Kangou was willing to give for the maid. But who was it? And also... "And how can you prove that you're the real Alisa? I'm sorry if this sounds rude, but I find it a little hard to believe that he'd just return you like this when he blew up an entire building just to keep you from us."
​


----------



## Bringer (Apr 28, 2014)

*Ryu Reikon*

On what started out to be a search for where Alisa had gone became a mission of a lion stalking it's prey. Not long after exiting the destroyed brothel, the Konoha shinobi had left presumably in search for Alisa. Ryu's best chance of finding the maid would be to follow the rival shinobi from a distance. His pursuing led him into a hotel, and his shadowing allowed him to locate what room they were staying in. After getting the required info, the prince exited the hotel and focused chakra on his feet to scale the tall building that was the hotel.

Upon reaching the window of the room they were staying in, a fragile screen of glass was all that separated him from the shinobi. Glass that could be easily broken. Then he saw it... Alisa. Deciding not to linger in this area for too long, since anybody in that room would be able to spot him by simply turning to the window, the prince stuck a paper bomb on the window, and descended a story down via wall walking. Not wanting to go through the trouble of walking all the way down to the ground and entering the hotel again, he picked a random window and broke through it.

Fortunately the room was empty, and making his way to the door he exited it. Now all he'd have to do is take the elevator a few floors back up, and get the jump on them. Doing that, he finally reached the hallway that held multiple rooms, one of them belonging to the Konoha shinobi. Seeing a cleaner pushing a cart filled with multiple necessities like toilet paper and shampoo, an idea came. Walking up silently behind the woman, Ryu placed a hand over her mouth from behind, took out a kunai, and pierced her in the heart from behind. The life left from her body, and she fell down limp.

______________________

The door that led to the leaf shinobi opened, and what walked in was a petite woman who appeared to be in her twenties, with medium length brown hair. Pushing the cart in, she greeted the group with a smile. "Hello, I'm here to clean. While I'm here you should inform me if you need anything. More toilet paper, soap, anything you need just name it." A warm smile radiated from the woman, and so far Ryu thought he was doing a good job keeping the facade up. He had used the transformation technique to become the cleaner who he had just killed.

The only thing that would give him away was his limp from the injuries in battle, however some people limped due to past accidents. As he walked closer, Ryu's head turned taking up the entire room, observing every detail. "Hmm It's already pretty clean in here." Right now he could get the jump on anyone, but who would it be? Would it be Ren and Edie, since they defeated him in battle. No, Ryu wasn't one to get revenge. Would it be Ryoko, after all killing her would cripple them. Again no, his target was simple. His target was Alisa.

*BOOM!*

The paper bomb that had been stuck on the window exploded, causing debris from the wall and glass from the window to enter shoot at the room. Using this distraction, the "cleaner" lunged for Alisa who presumably turned around due to the explosion, and attempted to grab her by the hair and to tug it backwards. By doing this he'd be getting her closer to him, and then immediately after he'd pull out a kunai and slit her throat.


----------



## Negrosaurus (Apr 28, 2014)

Once he was prepared and had all of his things, Itsuka kissed his mother and sister goodbye and gave his father a respectful bow.  He traveled light, despite specializing in weapon-based combat.  He could just summon his scythe if ever he needed it.  He sincerely doubted that, though, as this was nothing more than chores.  Like, literally the word chores was in the mission title.  The first word.  He stepped out of his home and proceeded toward the entrance gate of the clan's housing district.  He was walking with a stroll, looking around just in case he ran into Ishibashi.  Unfortunately, he had no such luck, and his friend was nowhere to be found.  He gave a small sigh and picked up his stroll to a brisk stride.  When he exited the gates of the district, he leaped, taking to rooftops and running toward the Raikage's office.

He stood in front of the large iron door that lead into the building cracked his neck a few times.  He opened the door to see a bit of a line in front of the receptionist, but nothing too long.  Only a couple people.  It was his turn soon enough, and he lifted the mission file.  "Kazekyuu Itsuka, ID number 065278.  I'm leaving the village on a mission."  The woman smiled and nodded.  "Mission location?"  "Karafuto farm, not far outside of the village.  Within the country."  She gave another nod and stamped his folder.  "Acknowledged, the Raikage will be informed.  Have a wonderful day, and good luck!"  "Thanks, you too."  He turned and made his way out of the building, mentally crossing that task off of his to do list.  Now it was basically time to just do the mission.  He took off in a sprint toward the gates of the village, eager to just get this done.  He frowned a bit as he took to the rooftops.  

_This is gonna be a long day._

It didn't take him very long to get there, and he didn't run into anything too eventful.  Or, rather, he didn't run into anything at all.  There was of course the random villager strolling along, but he didn't bump into any other shinobi, which was weird, but he didn't think too much of it.  He departed from the final rooftop with a leap that was almost nonchalant and landed in front of the large gates.  He strolled out, waving to the chuunin that was standing guard and flashing the mission file briefly.  He lowered it and headed out through the gates, taking off toward the mission location.


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 29, 2014)

_A meeting with...God? nah XVIII​_
My mouth curved itself until it became agrin, it wasn?t too wide, nor the kind where you show your teeth because of the happiness but I definitely could feel my lips adopting that form. It was a small and modest smile, that?s probably what one woudl think but I guess that?s just the biggest demonstration of a good feeling that can come from me. For a girl to allow the "Devil kid", the "cat boy", to be her friend was something that actually caught me, specially that smile of hers that seemed really sincere. Noticing my thoughts about the whole situation I turn my eyes again kind of embarassed"Good..."is everything that comes from my lips this time.

*CRACK*

That sound called my attention as I looked outside the restaurant, big dark clouds were forming on the skies of konoha drops of water began to fall from it pouring over everything in the streets. I see kind ofdumbfoubded, it wasn?t a first but it certainly was rare for this kind of storms to be around Konoha. Looking for my new friend?s opinion about this, I found her curling next to her seat. I raised an eyebrow at this, what?s going on? After about five seconds the waitress came over and she kinda payed the bill. Was she scared? Shinko began to talk about leaving but nervousness was obvious.

CRACK!

The lightning?s roar echoed for second time then I could see how she grabbed her arms and looked down, was she really afraid? Next thing I knew was that she was answering the question I made in my mind, how can seh use lightning release if she is afraid of lightning? Well, won?t be asking those kinda things here as she seems trying her best not to have an attack or something.

Standing up i didn?t say a word and walked over to the princess? seat. The whole team looked at me but it was only she who spoke."Ak-kun? Is your date over?"she asked, some sort of gleam in her eyes made me want to turn back and run but I think I had to say this other way i will be in troubles"it wasn?t a date, i was just having lunch with a..."I thought about my words for a second, it would be a first for me to say it"With a friend. Anyway princess, i will be accompanying Shinko to her apartment and then come back so if you wanna go home, better wait for me."is everything I said before going back wher ethe blonde gal was waiting.

"Sorry, for the wait. Let?s go"I took her by her wrist trying not to be too abrupt and began to walk with her behind me we would probably get wet but it was better than letting her go home alone. I?m sur ethe princess said something but i didn?t manage to hear well due to the lightning cracking again.

"Hmmm...Why do you call that girl by her first name and I?m still the _princess_ despite all the year together?"she whispered kind of jealous, Akaya had more trust on a person he said he met recently than in her.


----------



## Negrosaurus (Apr 29, 2014)

"Guess this is the place."

Itsuka was standing in front of a farm that was as stereotypical as you can imagine.  Wooden fences, animals, a barn, rickety old house, and he could swear he could hear someone playing far-off banjo music.  He cocked an eyebrow as he scratched the back of his neck.  "Well, no time like the present..."  He walked forward, heading toward the front door of the house.  There was a note waiting for him on the front door, scrawled in almost illegible handwriting.

Go round back to the barn ya hear?

This... this wasn't actually real, was it?  No, this was some illusion, he had walked into a very complex genjutsu and there was an enemy somewhere.  He looked down at the exposed flesh of his forearm and gave it a pinch.  Nope.  Definitely not a genjutsu.  He hung his head, wishing he could be anywhere else and walked around the left side of the house, heading for the large red barn.  The large door was already open, so with a shrug he headed in.  He couldn't see anybody.  "Hello?  I'm a ninja from Kumogakure, I'm here to help out around the farm!"  "Well hello there, sug'," a feminine voice called out from behind him.  "Come all the way here to just help little ol' me?"  Itsuka turned around to view the speaker.

"Holy shit."











​
"My name's Uwaki.  What's your name?"

"I-I-I-It-ts-ts-ts Itsuka."

"Mmm, it's a pleasure to meet ya, Itsuka-kun.  If you need _any_ help at all, and I do mean with _anything_," she accented her words by stretching her arms above her head, making her already prominent chest even more prominent.  "You just tell me, cutie, and I'll give you a _hand_ with whatever _job_ that needs doin'.  Even if the job really _blows_."  She licked her lips at this.  "Oh, shoot, I think I dropped something."  She turned her back to him and bent over slowly, searching the barn floor with cute little shimmies.  "I guess I didn't drop anything after all."  She took her leave from the barn and Itsuka looked down with wide eyes.  He was standing in a puddle of blood.  He touched his hand to his nose to found out it was pouring the fluid.

"... Holy shit," he reiterated.


----------



## Sumon (Apr 29, 2014)

*Shinomori Aoshi, Land of Rivers*
_Arc: The Hunt
Part 19: Unnecessary attention_

When the body paralysis technique landed, wooden sheath flew at him from below, though its force was moderate due to gravity. It softly hit his stomach before getting snatched by Aoshi?s left hand. The young man felt a slight pinch only that didn?t cause any problems at all. 

So there they were, standing face to face on the hotel?s brick wall during late evening in Takumi village. Riokou was shaking a bit, trying to fight the paralysis technique. In the meantime Aoshi was still and calm but exhausted. He pulled katana out of the wall, leaving a huge hole behind, when suddenly a familiar voice aided from far below.

?Aoshi-sama!?

There was no doubt about it; the soft voice was Misao?s. Aoshi focused his sight at slightly dark (but not completely dark where you would be unable to see anything from far away) ground below and saw the girl?s blonde hair reflecting the light of street lamps. She appeared to be perfectly fine, standing next to a bush and looking at two fighters with her big blue eyes. However nearby the girl, Takumi village people had begun grouping one by one after hearing the sound of broken glass. They were making quite a fuss below, wondering who the fighters were.

Since the girl was fine and not in the custody of Riokou anymore, the young man knew he had to leave the village now while his current whereabouts hasn?t been announced worldwide yet. He was attracting unnecessary attention now and very much disliked that. He didn?t want more ninjas to be sent for his head.

He jumped from the wall of fourth-fifth floor and landed safely on the ground next to Misao, sheathing katana on his way. Locals looked at him with their surprised eyes in fear, keeping a safe distance from the young man. Not a single dared to get near him, which meant they were no ninjas.

?Are you okay?? Aoshi asked the girl while looking around, searching for less populated exit of this place.

?Yes, Aoshi-sama, she dropped me in the bush.? Misao responded kindly of Misao while showing no panic, and the duo ran away into the dark alleys of Takumi village towards south, looking for a safe way to sneak out of the village from. Aoshi was holding Misao in his hands as the girl wasn?t as fast as the young man. They had to run fast, otherwise they would get caught. Aoshi didn?t know if locals had called the authorities on both him and Riokou. And more importantly, he didn?t know if Riokou would continue chasing him. Temporary paralysis technique wasn?t strong enough to keep the enemy ?restrained? for a long time. If Riokou was as strong as Aoshi had thought her to be, she?d be free in almost no time.

?Why didn?t you kill her, Aoshi-sama?? The girl wondered while being carried.

?She?s a mere pawn in this world, listening to the commands of people in charge. She doesn?t know what she?s doing, she doesn?t deserve to die for the sins of others, yet. When the time comes for the cleansing of hers, I will be the one to carry it out.? 

Aoshi didn?t think Riokou deserved to die. The young woman hadn?t done anything wrong to his knowledge. And inflicting violence for no reason wasn?t his style. There was too much of it as it was. Besides, Aoshi was out of chakra. Even if he had wanted to hurt the attacker, he could have hardly done that despite the fact that everything Aoshi threw at her actually landed. 

The duo found completely dark and empty nook at the south edge of Takumi village, where they hid in silence, getting their breath back. Aoshi?s main concern was to completely get rid of Riokou in case she was following him. Also there was a possibility of her having come to Takumi village with allies, which would make Aoshi?s life even more miserable. So they lied in the dark nook, while looking at a street and who would walk it in this late evening.​


----------



## Olivia (Apr 29, 2014)

*Kirisaki Shinkō
A New Visitor XIX
*
After explaining my situation, it seemed he had to deal with one final problem before we could head home. I couldn't quite hear their conversation, but it seemed that he was explaining to her that we were leaving. After what seemed to be a short exchange the young Uchiha came back over and took my by the wrist, heading outside of the restaurant.

As soon as we left another thunderous roar pierced the skies, which made me reflexively cling onto the Uchiha's right arm. I wasn't sure how awkward this position had been for him, especially since it seemed he wasn't familiar with too much close contact, but having someone near by was relaxing for me. 

 The wind picked up, blowing my long hair to the left, as rain droplets fell onto our clothes. I couldn't possibly imagine the weather taking a turn like this so suddenly, and honestly it wasn't one that I exactly wish to have happened, but I was glad that I had someone looking over me.

Luckily this storm hadn't had anything severe like tornadoes, hurricanes, or earthquakes, as that would make it seem like someone just willed a storm for the plot. No, unfortunately it had only been the rain, cloudy skies, and the terrifying lightning up above. With every flash accross the sky, and each booming sound, my grip grew a little tighter around his arm, as my eyes shut ever more furiously.

Despite the large puddles and the windy skies, we were able to make it back to my apartment safely. From this point in the village the thunder had been farther away, so the tremendous sound didn't carry nearly as much weight to my ear drums. Arriving at my door, I quickly opened it to get away from the dampness of the outside.

Upon entering I wondered what I should say to the Uchiha. I would have slowly crawled home if I had no one to walk me home. In fact, I was willing to bet that I might have simply would have stayed scared at the restaurant until the entire thing blew over. I looked down to the ground, unsure of what to say, as my clothes and hair ribbon lay soaked on my body.

Was there really anything I could say? Just say thanks for walking me home and slam the door in his face? No, he took the time to escort me home, and even as a friend, I had to show him some form of gratitude, but I couldn't think of the right words. I took a deep breath and let my mind just flow out.

"...You know, today was fun, so thank you for sticking around with me."

Is all that I said. Was I stupid? That had nothing to do with the favor that he just did. Did I truly not know how to properly deliver that message? All I needed to do was say thank you for walking me home, it was that simple. But somewhere inside of me, I wanted to make sure he understood how gratifying that felt. Using the only gesture I knew how, I stood back outside into the rain, reaching my arms around him, and pulling him tight, as I thanked him.

"...I'm not only thanking you for that.  Thank you for listening to me. Thank you for walking me home, I wouldn't have been able to make it without you. Thank you for being my friend..."

I didn't know what else to say. As horrible as I was with words I assumed that summed up all I could feel as simply as possible. After the hug was held for about ten seconds, I released and stepped back into the doorway. With a smile on my face I said:

"Today was fun. When you're not busy we should go out again."  
​


----------



## Negrosaurus (Apr 29, 2014)

Itsuka set about his work, pulling crops, bailing hay, choking- er, feeding the chickens, and various other farm chores.  Lucky, Uwaki had disappeared after her... showcase in the barn and hadn't yet been back since.  He was now washing the cows, who stood there as he did so, almost like they were oblivious to him scrubbing them down with soapy water.  Unfortunately for Itsuka, the sun had come out a bit more and it was blisteringly hot out of nowhere.  With a little huff, he pulled off his shirt and set it aside, fanning himself with his hand.  "Shit, it's hot."

"Halt!  Who trespasses on this land?"

_Huh?_

He turned around and... well he didn't really know _what_ to make of the image before him.  He turned around to see Uwaki, only she was dressed in red and gold Samurai armor, katana at the ready.  He stared at her unblinkingly for a while, before finally deciding to speak.  "Alright, I'm just gonna say it, what the Hell is going on-"  "I will ask a second time!  What is your name and purpose here, trespasser?"  He blinked a few more times.  "Umm... Uwaki-san?"  "That is not my name!  I am Ikawu, defender of these sacred lands!"  "What are you talking about?!"  "Have at thee!"  She rose her katana above her head.  "Ancient Secret Hidden Forbidden Kenjutsu Technique!  The Trillion Cries of a Dead Tongue Ravaged by Demonic Demons!"  She swung the blade downward with incredible speed, faster than Itsuka could dodge.

No way!  Do I die here?!

The blade hit his head... and folded.  He looked up, confused, to see Uwa- erm, Ikawu's sword bent at an odd angle.  He rose an eyebrow and gripped the blade between his thumb and index finger, yanking to the right.  The sword ripped without giving any resistance.  "...Paper?"  Ikawu's face was bright red as she looked down at the "sword."  Her eyes began to water uncontrollably.  "I... I have failed...  I have brought dishonor to my household!"  She ran off, tears rushing down her face.  "What the Hell did I get myself into?"


----------



## Chaos Theory (Apr 29, 2014)

*[Brothel, Fuzengakure]​*​

[Protect the Hostage XV, All that is Left II]​
A groan slowly escapes Satoshi's lips and his jade green eyes open. For the second time in what seemed like minutes his gaze is met with the familiar sight of a stippled, white, ceiling. For a few moments he lays in bed and looks up at it, is this what they called D?j? vu? Starting to move Satoshi feels a weight on his left arm, looking over he is met with the blushing face of a  with a frog accessory in her hair. She moved so slightly at first, then with a moan she turned taking her weight off his arm. His arm no longer pinned by the girl he sits up in bed. Looking at her, the sheets cling to her body as she pulled them up and betwixt her breasts. _ 'What is going on'_ is thought as he pulled the sheets from himself. Yep, like the girl he was a naked as a jaybird.

 "Well, aren't you going to thank me?" a familiar voice asked. Satoshi's eyes narrow. _'Naoko'_ is thought as he looked up toward the entrance of the room.  "Well, aren't you going to be bashful, scream and try to cover yourself?" she asked while propped in the doorway.  "Well, logic would dictate that you have something to do with this and if that train of thought hold true. Which I'm overly sure it will, then you were here when whatever happened. Happened. So, with that out of the way. What did you do Naoko?" is asked. The woman rolled a lip she had to admit that Yutaka pegged his mentality in that psychological report very well. With a grin she allowed a hand to fall to her hip as she innocently pointed to herself.  "You think moi had something to do with this?" is asked,  "Well, I did." she beamed with a grin.  "As far as what _I_ did." she states walking up to the white haired boy. 

 "Is a set of favors for you" is added as she sat beside him. Wrapping an arm around him she held up a hand and shot one finger up,  "First I used a drug to knock your uptight ass out. Secondly I healed you since, well that was right of me to do. Thirdly I remembered that you liked big breasts. You know, I saw how you looked at Edie's bra. So, that leads to number four." she states as a finger fires up with each number she threw out.  "Which is I went out and found this cute little piece of art." she stated  while she looked over her shoulder. The girl again sighs and snuggles with the sheets more.  "You picked a prostitute up for me?",  "I don't think she is a prostitute... well, at any rate I drugged her and brought her here." is said almost cheerfully. Shooting her thumb out she starts up again as she explained her grand master plan.

 "Fifthly I used a special brewed drug to wake you two up and make you both high and horny. Lastly I drugged her again after you two passed out <3" is added with a wink. Satoshi rolled his eyes,  "You drugged both of us and I suppose we.",  "You know Satoshi, you can do all sort of crazy things with those threads of yours." is interrupted as she pulled a stack of Polaroid's out. spreading them the boy's face lightly turns red.  "What, you're not going to try and snatch them away?",  "I'm not playing into your game Naoko. You want me to try and take them." is replied as he looked over the floor for his pants.  "I don't even get to remember my first time." is grumbled as he pulled them over.  "Well I wouldn't say that" is shot back as she focused on the pictures she took.  "She won't the last drug I used on her should make her forget last night even happened. You though, it should come back to you" is added as Satoshi dressed himself. 

 "And you call me a pervert" is voiced as he watched her flip from photo to photo. Her gray eyes cut over them,  "Excuse me?" is asked.  "You heard me, you told me I was a pervert almost a week ago and now your the one that's sweating, red skinned and bothered." 

*BLAM!*

 "Cherry Blossom Impact" 

Satoshi's body rag dolls across the expanse of the room and plows through the far wall. His battered body tumbled through the air spinning over an occupied bed. The couple startled awake watch as the boy plows through their other wall. With a hard crash down in the next room Satoshi breaks through the floor and lands in the room below. 

 "Don't you ever call _ME_ a pervert again!" is yelled from the room that Naoko had rented.                  

_-Sunagakure some Time Later_

 "So, that is why you're wearing that... neck brace huh?"

Across from Yagyu's desk sat both Satoshi and Naoko. The latter with her arms folded still enraged over the fact that the white haired boy in a neck brace that sat next to her had called her a pervert.  "Is how he told it correct Naoko?",  "Does it matter?",  "Yes" is replied and the stern woman's face turned red.  "Well, I'll take that as an yes, which does make you a pervert." is stated in a matter of fact way.  "Well, do you have anything else to add to you mission report?" is asked. Satoshi pulled his head from the floor.  "I don't think there is much left to add sir, I lost the maid. But on that note, the Ninja sent by Nakano didn't either." is replied to the question. Yagyu pulled some files from below his desk. Slapping them down he looks to Satoshi and folds his fingers together so he can rest his chin.

 "Did you know, there is two ways to become a full member of the Death Brigade?" is asked. Satoshi still knowing very little of the group he was part of shook his head.  "The first way is of course to become a Chunin. The other way, however, is a bit less glorious. If you amass a body count of a hundred or more you can be offered an official seat." he states picking his head from his hands then pushing files forward he opened the first. Images of that graduation scene is shown.  "These are your first kills. Thirty including a Chunin Teacher. From the very start you seem to have a talent for poisons." he stated sliding some of the pictures to the side to show the full crime scene. Satoshi just looks at them with little emotion in his eyes.  "I cannot take praise for a poison I merely used.",  "Who made it then Zansatsu?" the boy pulled back into the seat and turned from his superior.  "I promised that I'd never reveal them" is shortly stated.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Apr 29, 2014)

*Post Continued*

*Post Cont.*​
 "Well, we actually figured that it was too advanced a poison for you anyway. I narrowed candidates down to one Kuramoto, Kiyoko." is stated as he flipped one file closed while opening the second. An image of Kiyoko in her youth is shown, still Satoshi showed little in the way of reaction. Which surprised the veteran. He was good at controlling his reactions. Closing that file he flipped open another. The ill fated dinner is shown. It was the second time that Satoshi had been shown this.  "You killed eighteen women, men and children including your targets. With this mission you brought your body count up to forty-eight." since Satoshi had seen this before he quickly closes the file and opens a fourth file. In it were photos that should not be had.  "You killed one business man, five drugged out prostitutes and seven homeless people with a new poison of your design. You then found a p*d*p**** of a politician poisoned and dissected him." that file is then closed and the last file is opened. It was the brothel.  "I'm impressed with this one. You killed or poisoned, with a clone, twenty-five people then blew the building up and burned alive another twenty people including Mr. Kongou's men. Do you know what that makes your tally?" is asked. Satoshi just looked at his handiwork.  "Well? .... It brings your death toll up to one hundred and two and that is just what we know of." 

Is stated as he closed the file pulling an arm in so he could lean in,  "Do you have anything to say for yourself?",  "How do you know about my experiments in Fuzen?" is asked.  "You're a piece of work, how do you think that Naoko got to you so quickly after you got you head bashed in? She was there the whole time. Ordered to not interfere." is answered.  "She could have saved the mission if she had, why didn't you let her?",  "I may be fixing to offer you a seat in my origination boy, that doesn't mean though that you can ask that kind of question. I have my reasons. Speaking of which." he states pulling back and throwing a small pen on the table.  "I'm making you my third in command, you'll be working directly under Naoko." is stated. A moment or two passed, but Satoshi eventually picked it up. It was a small round pen with three small red markings. 
 Satoshi pulled away from the desk,  "May I be excused?" is asked. Yagyu nods and Satoshi quickly exits.  "Go with him and fix that neck of his. Also, I want a copy of those photos, for official purposes.",  "Riiight ~" 

- - - 

 "Satoshi, do you even know where you're going?" is asked as she caught up with him.  "I know where the elevator is" is mumbled,  "Yeah, well that'll only take you to the pit. The main elevator is down this way." Stopping he looks at her then follows behind. Down a secondary hall they come to a large cargo elevator. Calling it, it's large doors slide open and lifting the gate they enter.  "Why are you in such a rush, I thought you wanted to train." Satoshi looked at her like she was a nag.  "I do need your help in that aspect Naoko, but first ther are things that I have to do that is time sensitive." is replied as they hit ground level. 

Stepping out Satoshi stops in his tracks, all the puppets hanging the walls took him by surprise,  "They look familiar? Well if not, they should. Yagyu is a puppeteer like you and he decided to build his base under Kankuro's old home" Satoshi walked through the rows and rows of puppets and tools. He'd passed this historic home many a time in his life and never thought that something as expansive as the Suicide Squads base to be under it.  "I'm -I'm going home. If I'm needed you know where to find me." 

_-Later_

 "A new mission already?" is asked as Naoko merely stood in the doorway as Satoshi pulled two vile's of blood from Doru. Steam from dry ice can be seen as he put the puppet down.  "No, you just got me curious when you said you had time sensitive things to do. What do you have there?" Satoshi walked over to a small fridge he bought before being sent to Fuzen,  "Edie Nakano's blood. I think I may be able to make a healing toxin if I study it." is stated as he closed the door.  "Also, I am in need of a favor.",  "If you want me to train you, then we can go to the pit now.",  "That is a nice offer and I may take you up on it shortly. But first I need you to look into him." is stated as he pulled a picture he'd drawn on the train ride from Fuzen.



 "The man that knocked you out?",  "I don't know if he gave the real Alisa back, and that doesn't matter. All that does matter is I promised him this was not over. I will pull his life from him. Inch by inch. He'll wish he did kill me." is stated.  "What do you want me to do?,  "Find out who he is" ~

*[Mission Complete; Failure]​*​


----------



## Serp (Apr 29, 2014)

*Otori and the curse of Bian Shi - Part I (LT)*

*The Curse of Bian Shi 
Part - I *












Otori had been hungry and on the road for days now, he couldn't remember how many exactly but he knew he was hungry. He had only grabbed what he could have during his frenzy after seeing Suzume dance. And like an idiot he was following his name, not like the fact his name was written in the ground but rather he was following his name when he said the words Oto-Ri, the way the wind took the sound was this way. He may be able to see the sound and even replicate it, but moving the sound was something only the wind could do, and if the wind had sent him this way, then who was he to deny its path. 

So he came across what at first he thought was a town, but as he wandered through it, it was empty, dry and dusty, even the sounds coming off the place was ones of dessication and dust. He was far away from the Land of fire, and by keeping his eyes and ears sharp he had managed to avoid any enemies. This looked like a place Ninja dared not nor had reason to visit. 

He walked around the town, it was large, but there didn't seem like there was much to see, so he scouted it quickly.

"Otori" He spoke, and the words flew from his mouth and seemed to be drawn to a large stone building, there was no wind to actually carry the words there, so there must be some other forces at work, so he followed. Once he reached the stone building, he was sure it was a tomb, there was no windows and one large set of doors. Carved into the front of the door were two Kanji, the first one like the first of his name read Oto, sound, and the second read Nami, wave. 

He placed his hands on the door and nothing happened, he tried to push but he was not strong enough to open the door. There was something inside it, he had to see what it was. There was a small hole, it was too thin to be a key hole he assumed, but he knew that was the secret to getting inside. So he sat there and watched the door, the few sounds that did seem to travel through the area seemed to all flow towards that door and even stranger through the hole as if it was eating the sound through a straw. 

It was getting late and it was getting dark, and he was still hungry but he wasn't about to leave lest something happened, so he got up and walked to the door again. He placed his hands on the carvings this time and he felt a surge, like a taste of chakra roll through his body, he felt pain and screaming and death. He knew what he had to do.

"Otonami" He said with resolve and the he saw as the sound was sucked into the room, and then like little clock work cogs, he saw the sound of movement and the door swung open, the room was dark and dry, with something odd hanging in the air. In the centre of the room he saw what looked like a corpse draped in fine silks, with a sword plunged straight through the chest cavity where a heart would have been if it was alive. He walked in, apprehensive, but his name had taken him this far. 

But he began to think, was it his name that led him here, was it simple the first syalable to Otori, the Oto that had been seeking this room since the beginning. It was quite in the room, not even his footsteps made any sound. And then door swung shut behind him, no light and no sound. Once again he found himself in a world of perpetual darkness. And then the screaming started. ​


----------



## Kenju (Apr 29, 2014)

[5 Lives Code - Cats in the Craddle]
-Mission: Kill The Traitor (Part 8)-
[FONT=?Book Antiqua?]

Riokou's eyes faced faced off mercilessly at the face of her opponent who should have went for whatever attack he had in his attempt to defeat her. Yet that strike had not been made. To her surprise, Aoshi ejected himself from the vertical surface on the outside wall of the hotel building. Turning her vision to the bit of the ground she could see below, Riokou watched as the criminal, along with the girl that returned, headed away from the vicinity.

Seeing this sad sight, the girl sighed and released the chakra under her feet. No longer being connected the outer wall, gravity took control and plummeted the green-haired girl towards the ground. As she was falling, the left heel of her foot bounced against the side of the building, breaking the power the paralysis jutsu had over her. 

That would have been the sort of move the kunoichi would have done in order to evade whatever follow-up attack Aoshi would have pulled. Being released of its restraint, the girl shifted her body in mid air in order to flip and land safety on the ground.

What replaced the sight of the young boy and girl from before were several pedestrians that were gathering because of the ruckus that the two of them had created. Needing no further hint, Riokou passed strength along into her knees and shot from the incomers' sights. 

She flew out of her sight and into the nearby trees that she hopped around through similar to cat. After moving through the trees, Riokou leaped from the branch and over a nearby gate, landing onto the ground of the street nearby. 

There was no time to wait around for whatever people that might decide to follow her. Riokou ran through the streets of the night while thinking to herself about what transpired just awhile ago.

"This really isn't going as expected, is it?"

Aoshi, who was suppose to be a fearsome murderer that took the lives of several people, had not taken advantage of the vulnerable(or so he thought) Riokou. 

The child, who should be the one kidnapped by that murderer, had not ran away and instead came to that criminal's side almost as a friend.

What was going on here?

Riokou had been ordered to simply take away his life without a word escaping from his lips, but that sort of demand obviously meant that there was something being hidden. The girl ordered to take his life, obviously did not care what was being hid behind that darkness so she had continued on blindly. 

However, it seems this was more serious that she had thought.

Slowling down a bit in order to regain some of her breath, Riokou took out the communication device out of her pocket. The watchful eyes of the shinobi that she hired, were still within the girl's grasp. 

Because of all the noise created in that short skirmish, more eyes were obviously plastered on the two responsible. This included herself as well but more importantly, Aoshi. 

It did not matter where that vile traitor went, this village was the territory of those 'hawks', whose eyes she gratefully bought. They had excellent knowledge on what could be hidden within corners of this land.
[/font]​


----------



## Kei (Apr 29, 2014)

_[The Young Viper; Zyana]
[Liquid Time Arc; The Viper, The Bat, and The Swan]_​

?It is very hard some days??

That was as truthful as she could get. Though even though her heart ached to return home, to go home to that island and be greeted with the salty sea air. Who would be there for her? Who would greet her? She would be alone and at this point being alone was the scariest thing for Zyana. Even though the missions were getting slowly dangerous but as long as Emiya was around she could do anything and was capable of anything. As long as Emiya remained at her side, this was truth and her reality.  Until the day that she stops breathing Emiya would be the one she fights the hardest for. 

Zyana heard their proposition but she was going to object, she was wasting too much time and Emiya would probably wonder where she was at. 

?Yeah, Zyana go with them.? Katy said, ?It?s nice to see kids make friends, but it?s even more refreshing to see it not happening around a bunch of weapons.?

?Katy?? Zyana began as if she was about to make a protest, but the older woman just waved her down

?Don?t say anything and just go, I?ll get started on the request and deliver it to him.? [/COLOR]She said as she began to stretch her muscles, ?So before you leave, change the sign from open to closed.?

Zyana nodded before Katy gave her a confident wink in her direction. There was no fighting it now, she had to go. It almost felt like Katy was being a mother towards her trying to get her associate with other kids her age. Thinking about it in that way made Zyana sigh a bit, she didn?t have to do that for her, but if she wanted to wring  her hair out and try to do it for her. She wasn?t going to stop her.

?There a vendor that sells beef sticks?? Zyana said, ?The meat is really tender and juicy so the beef slides right off the stick no problem. Plus it comes in variety of flavors.?

Zyana thought about it for a minute, ?Yes?Let?s get meat??


----------



## Laix (Apr 29, 2014)

_Edie Nakano & Ryoko Hyūga_
SIDE STORY (LIQUID TIME)
_Recuperation_​ _
_All eyes were on Ren Houki as he stepped forward with his own questions. Alisa felt like she was embroiled in a media scandal and now having to do the walk of shame in the street to face the hungry journalists.

"Did Satoshi meet someone?" He asked, plucking a rather random suggestion from the sky. While Ryoko took a moment to consider that theory, Edie rolled her eyes with disgust as she leaned against a window with a bored expression.

"I-I don't know! I just-" It wasn't out of place for Alisa to stutter and be flustered when put under pressure, but Ryoko was still suspicious.

"And how can you prove that you're the real Alisa? I'm sorry if this sounds rude-"

"You're damn right it sounds rude!" Edie growled like a threatened lion at the blue-haired boy asking too many questions for his own good. He continued on, practically ignoring the feisty blonde.

"But, I find it a little hard to believe that he'd just return you like this when he blew up an entire building just to keep you from us."

The frowning maid didn't give an answer straight away. Her eyes darted around the room, trying to find something to offer distraction. 

"Well you see... Uh---!"

_*BOOM*_

An ear-ringing explosion blasted the front of the inn off, knocking our heroes violently forward. Unfortunately, the explosion seemed to come from the window that Edie was leaning against. Even for a modest attack, being that close in proximity left devastating results.

"No... They're back already!?" Ryoko gasped between coughs as she dragged herself to her feet. She tried to wave through the smoke to find her companions who were lost within murky air. With no chakra left and close to complete exhaustion, there was no way the Hyūga could use her byakugan, even in a situation where she needed it most. 

Moans of pain and grunts are all that can be heard from the mortally wounded Nakano. Her right arm had been completely severed and her leg on the same side was hanging on by just her tendons. The pain was something that can't be described by words. What began as dazed groaning soon became screams of shock and horror as Edie awoke and saw the state of her body. It was only a few seconds of assault on the ears until the girl was passed out. When Ryoko finally found her and had a quick inspection of her wounds, she realised the girl's heart had actually stopped for exactly three seconds from shock - only to restart and the open wounds to begin regenerating. Not even her 'curse' could do anything beyond a miracle. The healing was happening, but it was slowly. Edie was going to remain knocked out of the fray for the meantime. Although it was strange, unexplainable and sometimes just creepy, Ryoko was thankful for the girl's regenerative trait as she needn't feel guilty for being unable to save a member of her platoon as a medical ninja.

"Ren? _*REN?*_" She turns her attention to her third teammate, looking desperately around to try and locate him. By now the dust had settled and she had perfect vision of her surroundings ---

Alisa was being dragged away by an unknown individual to a certain death. With instinct, the girl threw herself forward, running as fast as her pathetic body could. She wasn't fast enough, she wasn't strong enough. Her muscles begged for her to stop, her mind was drawing blanks. It all just seemed to fade away somewhat...
​

​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Apr 29, 2014)

*Ren Houki*




LIQUID TIME: RESCUE ALISA​
_________________​
*Persistence;*



Ren instinctively shielded himself, bringing his arms up as the explosion occurred. Of course, it was an effort made in vain: the explosion was stronger; far stronger than the Houki's own arms or his constitution. As violent as it was sudden, the attack threw Ren back, destroying the area it had set off on in a rain of debris and shattered glass. A scream was heard, and then Ren felt something prickle at the surface of his skin. Something warm and sticky...

Blood, Ren knew. And no small quantity of it, either. 

When the smoke from the explosion dispersed itself, the damage revealed itself. An entire section of the wall was now missing, leaving a wall of the inn completely open. And lying beside in, surrounded by a pool and various splatters of crimson, was Edie Nanako. Her body had seemingly taken the brunt of the explosion, turning into a maimed and gory mess of flesh and exposed bone. The scene was horrific, yet Ren couldn't help but be in awe. Even now, despite the wounds being something that would kill a normal person, her body was slowly recovering. The blood on her shirt was already drying, and her missing leg had already begun to regenerate into a stub.

_"Fuck. The maid was just there to distract us. How could I have been so stupid?!"_ Ren cursed at himself. He'd known something was up the moment she appeared; it never occurred to him, however, that the enemy would be so audacious so as to cause more collateral damage than they'd already done. 

Ryoko was the first to dart off after the assailant, and Ren moved second. She had noticed the enemy first, but the Houki was evidently faster on his feet, quickly catching up and overtaking us. "Ryoko-san! Can you locate the enemy?!" He called, his hand reaching into his pouch. He had an idea as to who it was. Mercy was shown the last time he faced him, but this time the black haired boy would learn why nobody raised Ren Houki's ire. ​


----------



## Cjones (Apr 29, 2014)

*LT/Hisashi/Masami/Fuzen/Blacksmith*

*Assassin Lite VII*

It looked at first as if Zyana didn?t want to go with us. Which was kinda find with me honestly. I mean I wanted to pay her back for destroying what she came to get and all, but I was equally find with not having to spend any money at all. Oba-san has pretty much drilled into my head about treating people right, good deeds and a bunch of other humanitarian jive, you know being a doctor and all. But if she didn?t want to accept the free meal, by all means, I sure wasn?t going to force it on her. So no matter the decision it was a win-win situation for me. 

?Please, allow use to treat you.? Masami spoke up. And I think she means allow me to treat them. Us would imply your forking over the change too my dear friend. 

Just when it seemed as if she was going to back out, that stacked mega hot blonde (eh) blacksmith Katy spoke up. Encouraging her to come with us, see one of the reasons why I don?t dig blondes, she loses some points there. I zoomed back in on her face as she was talking?meh, maybe she doesn?t. I think I?ll come back around here in about two years, give or take, and spit this silver tongue at her in all kinds of ways. I can definitely imagine?

?Hisa.? I jerked my head away as a response, what the hell was she yelling about. 

?All in my ear, what?s up?? 

?You were ignoring me.? Huh, was I? Man, how deep in thought did I go about that Katy lady. 

?Did you hear what Zyana said?? Masami, friend, of course I didn?t hear a thing she said.

?Zyana-san took up the offer of accompany use to eat. She said there is a nearby vendor of beef sticks.? She explained to me.

?Beef sticks? Ehhhhhh.? I found myself groaning at the prospect. 

 ?The meat is really tender and juicy so the beef slides right off the stick no problem. Plus it comes in variety of flavors.?

And I believe that was the reason I was groaning. You may be somewhat confused, so allow me to explain it to you. First, from my mental perspective, that sound totally disgusting. Tender, another word for sensitive, juicy, ugh, beef that slides off with no problem?seriously? And comes in a variety of flavors? Yeah, no. Hisashi isn?t putting anything like that in his mouth. That?s part of the reason I stay from things that can be described in the way Zyana just did and popsicles. Now the second thing is, from my own perspective, tuning out my obvious disgust and the fact I won?t be eating that garbage, was the fact that Zyana was describing it so much interest that it was actually kind of hot. She likes tender juicy beef?

Zyana thought about it for a minute, ?Yes?Let?s get meat?? Indeed, Zyana, indeed. Let?s go get you some meat. 

?Yeah, let?s go get you some-?Intercepted!

?Yes, I believe we?ve caused enough disturbance in the blacksmiths shop.? Masami cut off me off as she hooked my arm and walked me toward the door. The small ding signaling the opening of the door to the shop, as we all began to step out to go the nearby vendor. Nice try, but you aren?t going to stop me.

?Zyana, how much meat you want, cause I can get it pa-? I let out a yelp as Masami began tugging on the back of my ear. Come one, she was totally joke blocking. 

?So, Zyana-san, how long how been taking up residence in Fuzengakure then?? 

​


----------



## Sumon (Apr 29, 2014)

*Shinomori Aoshi, Land of Rivers*
_Arc: The Hunt
Part 20: Really dark_

Wearing dark cloaks with hoods over their heads, Aoshi and Misao hid in a nook. Aoshi watched a street nearby, but didn?t see any suspicious individuals walking throught it. A few minutes later the duo regained their breath and moved away.

They exited the nook and ran outside the village towards south, encountering nobody on their way. Misao was hiding inside the coat of Aoshi with her small hands wrapped around his torso, creating an illusion of the young man being quite overweight. And even though Aoshi?s tempo was slower than usual due to the additional weight of carrying a child, it didn?t cause too much trouble for him. Pretty soon they were out of Takumi village.

Upon officially leaving the village, Aoshi took a detour from a formal road and entered dark woods. With no people there and no light except for the moon?s, the young man stopped for a second and Misao stepped out of his coat. They walked a couple of hundred meters further and stopped under a giant tree, leaning against it with their backs. They had stopped to analyze their next move. It was all dark around with almost zero visibility.

Aoshi knew he couldn?t lead them back to Tanigakure as the search for him would probably be carried out by the village?s locals in addition to Riokou. The young man also couldn?t stay in the middle of these dark woods as it was no place for them to spend their days at, for one night only ? maybe, but permanently ? no way. So the only choice that was left for them was to go even further to south, to Tanigakure, the village hidden in valleys. There they could spend a few days untroubled, or at least that?s what Aoshi thought.

So the duo walked south towards Tanigakure through the woods in complete dark. They didn?t expect to find any more trouble during this night any longer.​


----------



## Bringer (Apr 29, 2014)

*Ryu Reikon*

This was it. Although the mission would be a failure if the Alisa were to die, it'd be much better to kill her than to have her go back with the leaf shinobi. With the konoha ninja recovering from the explosion and trying to regroup there was nothing holding the prince back. The maid struggled from his grip, but to no avail. With one quick movement of the arm, the kunai slit through the woman's throat. Unlike Edie, she didn't have regeneration. 

As the life was slowly leaving Alisa's body, Ryu reached into his tool pouch. There was no way he'd be able to defeat the three ninja, thus meaning he'd need another distraction. So far he's only used two paper bombs in one day, however pulling out another paper bomb he stuck it on Alisa's back. Releasing his transformation technique as a maid and back into his usual self the prince threw Alisa's body forward. 

*Boom!*

While she was hurled midair, he activated the paper bomb, thus resulting into the body being blown into a mutilated mess. Blood splattered everywhere, even getting on the prince. After Ryu had collected his bearings after the second explosion not only blocked line of sight again, but also disoriented everyone including him, he began to make a break for it. Hopefully the ninja's would pause momentarily to check on the mangled mess that was Alisa instead of pursuing the prince.


----------



## Laix (Apr 29, 2014)

_Edie Nakano & Ryoko Hyūga_
SIDE STORY (LIQUID TIME)
_Recuperation_​ _
_*- Ryoko Hyūga & Edie Nakano -*
FUZENGAKURE HOTEL

Ryoko almost screamed in horror as a dead Alisa's body was flung towards them wrapped in explosive tags. She didn't recognize the killer but Edie surely would've if she was awake - it was the boy she was so proud, so boastful about taking out - Ryu Reikon. 

The explosion wasn't as large as the one before but it still knocked them back to the ground. When the Hyūga opened her eyes, even she couldn't hold back the screams as Alisa's severed head rolled by her feet. 

However, something truly extraordinary followed soon after.

The skin on Alisa's gory face began to melt. Her pale complexion became a sticky ooze that spread out on to the floor, revealing what was beneath - a man who Ryoko was sure she recognized as one of Kongou's guards from just twenty or so minutes ago. Speechless, she looked at Ren for some kind of answer but saw he didn't have any either.

They were back to square one. No answers, just more questions.

*- ??? -*
UNKNOWN LOCATION

The spiky-haired blonde leaped across the rooftops with a woman wrapped in a dark cloak on his back. With silver hair, a torn maid's uniform and a worried frown, the woman presumed dead just moments ago in Fuzen was alive and well albeit with another stranger.

"Sir... Where... Where are you taking me?" She asked, barely mustering up the courage to ask. Something about him made her trust him even less than her previous kidnappers. It was a strange thing, forming bonds with the people who turn your life upside down.

Keeping his focus remained on his destination, the muscular stranger provided no answer for her. She was too scared to repeat the question, instead resting her head into his hood as he carried her between roof tops. Judging by the red lights and black buildings, Alisa guessed they hadn't left Fuzengakure just yet but the smoke of the brothel was nowhere to be seen in immediate view. They were far from the people she just so desperately wanted to be reunited with but not so long one that there was little hope of ever being found again. Even if it was just a glimmer, Alisa really hoped she could go back to her dayjob of waiting for a spoiled princess. It was her life, the love of her life. 

After a few more minutes of maneuverings through alleyways and scaling buildings, they landed right outside the entrance of a tall but mysterious skyscraper. It had no logo or title on the huge tinted windows; Alisa couldn't even see through the revolving doors just meters away from her. 

"We're here."

With no prior warning, he placed her down on the ground for two heavily-armored guards to emerge from the shadows, grabbing her by the arms and leading her through the doors. All that she could use to identify them was the word 'DIVERGENT' written in spaced letters across their bulletproof vests.The poor maid who was being passed around town from criminal to criminal didn't even put up any resistance. She only looked back over her shoulder at the man who had taken her from Satoshi under false pretenses and left her with these strangers.

The man with the '004' tattoo.​


----------



## Serp (Apr 29, 2014)

The Curse of Bian Shi 
Part - II



The screams rained down upon him like a claw slashing at its enemies, each ring of sound was like a slash across his body, he cried out in pain. He fell to his knees but as he was falling in the room of darkness he saw something out of the corner of his eye, it was faint bit it was there. Something in the darkness.

Otori ripped off his blindfold and pulled off his headphones, and looked up and focused. More and more screams were slicing into him, but he ignored the pain. He could taste the same chakra in the screams as in the carving.

"Otonami!" He shouted. Hoping to provoke somesort of reaction. The screams stopped and for a brief moment he saw a woman, saw would be the wrong word but it was sight, the sight of the sound. The screams created an image a shimmering image of a woman. It had been an age since Otori looked and heard with his full senses, but as he did he could feel the pain of the woman. She was standing over the sword screaming. 

"Are you Otonami?" He asked.

The woman looked puzzled, but the screams stopped. "You can see me?" She asked, as she spoke the words still hit him, and he felt them but they were gentler, not sharp and painful like the screams.

Otori nodded. "Yes I can, in a way."

The woman looked very confused. "Even I can't see me, how is this possible" She spoke and the words seems to roll off her form rather than he mouth, as if her body was made of sound itself.

Otori paused and thought for a second. "You aren't really here are you, but your voice is? Is that correct?"

"Yes, and I ask again how can you see me! WHO ARE YOU?" She shouted and Otori was thrown backwards.

"I am Otori Futagawa of the hidden leaf and I can see sound. Who are you?" He asked

The woman who was made of sound started to float around the room, and then she laughed and cackled.
"I am Otonami Bian Shi, the remaining echo of a long forgotten people."

"Forgotten people, has that got something to do with why the town is deserted?" Otori asked, he was getting used to feeling the sound on his body, as she spoke the sound touched him physically but he also tasted her chakra as the effects were physically stimulating his nervous system.

"Yes, Otori." She said his name slowly as if savouring it. "I should kill you, but you were able to open the tomb and see me, maybe there is use for you after all. Would you agree Otori Futagawa of the Hidden Leaf? Why have you come what do you seek?"

Otori stood up, still in the darkness but her form was clear as anything in the room, "I came searching for my path, I followed my name and it led me to you. And to that sword." he made a motion towards the sword in the centre of the room, even though he could not see it. 

"Oh the sword, A swordsman are you. I cannot stop you from trying to take the sword, but I must warn you that sword is cursed, and since I like you I am willing to share the story of it with you. On one condition." Otonami responded.

"Sure what is it?" Otori asked, he mood suddenly better now that this spirit was asking him for something.

"Tell me what I look like." Her words were sad, and Otori could do more than just see how sad they were, he could feel it, as her words like her screams were physical.

"Sure." Otori said grinning. "Well you have long black hair, that flows like water down your back, you have skin as white as snow with piercing blue eyes, you have one long fingernail and the rest are coloured black, you are wearing a Kimono of black with silver lines that ressemble rivers crossing over them and..."

"And?" She said eager.

"You are very beautiful. Everyone else I see their physical form as well and at times it is dissonant with the image of the sound of their soul, but you, I find no flaw in your words or your form."

Otonami smiled. "Very well Otori Futagawa of the Hidden Leaf, if you want the sword allow me to tell you a story." And then she started to speak to set the scene, the room was dark and although no light was in there, the sound filled the room and the story began to play out as if Otori himself was there.

"Many years ago, while the sakuras were in the trees, I a young girl..."​


----------



## Kei (Apr 29, 2014)

_[The Young Viper; Zyana]
[Liquid Time Arc; The Viper, The Bat, and The Swan]_​
Steak skewers, a special treat that Zyana only got for herself in big bulks if she thought she did good. They were about 150 ryo per stick, so when Zyana made a couple of thousand she would go here and buy like 10 different flavors. Even if she didn?t treat herself like she should, the moments when she was at the vendor waiting for the meat to cook were the only time she wasn?t thinking about a new mission or stupid things. So for her just hanging out around here was a real relaxing time. 

?Here you go miss.? The young lady behind the grill said handing her a small plate with 5 different steak skewers, ?Please enjoy.?

?Thank you.? 

Zyana sat down on a bench and put the plate between her and Masami. She took one as she bit into it roughly. She could feel the juices seep out from the meat and the seasoning was almost overwhelming. As Zyana chewed on it, her face automatically went into a smile. She must have looked like a cave man to them as she pulled on the steak with her teeth.  Though it was too good to just try to pick at it, a slight blush made its way over Zyana?s face. She only ate in front of Emiya and they were always on the run, so Zyana was use to eating like a madman while hoping from train to train.

?I?m sorry...? Zyana smiled weakly covering her mouth, ?It?s just really good, I really love coming here??

Zyana turned to Masami, ?I?ve been here for going on?? Zyana tried to think about the time she left the island and turned back away from the young girl, ?A good long time... I?ve been really busy that time just seem to not exist.?

?I try my best to keep myself busy, so having free time like this is really rare.? Zyana said truthfully, it wasn?t like she had a schedule, but she was constantly running errands or doing something to keep herself from slowing down. She closed her eyes as she thought about the last time she really hung out, and instantly she thought of Satoshi, and after that Emiya made sure she kept busy. Zyana cracked a smile as she thought about her teacher caring so heavily about her safety that he made her do so many tasks.

?Masami, are you not from around here either?I mean from the mainland?? Zyaan said before looking down, ?Sorry I?m so use to calling this place the mainland that it kind of stuck.?

She looked up at the clouds before looking back down at them, ?Can you tell me something about being a ninja? Like how it feels and stuff?Sorry, you?ve been asking me so many questions that its only right of me to get to know you guys to.?


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Apr 29, 2014)

*Ren Houki*




LIQUID TIME: RESCUE ALISA​
_________________​
*Persistence II;*



The messy explosion of Alisa's body distracted Ren for only a few seconds. His head tilted up to look at the severed arms and limbs of her body flying across the hallway, eyes widening a fraction slightly. But he wasn't surprised that the boy killed her. After all, he'd made it perfectly clear that he would sooner kill her than hand her over to them way back at the brothel. Beyond that...

Ren was also fairly sure this wasn't the real Alisa. He didn't know the girl personally, but there were behavioural traits in her that lit up multiple red flags. For someone who had been kidnapped, kept hostage, watched her friend be killed in front of her then have a building explode, she didn't appear shaken at all. If anything, she was positively _chipper._ Secondly, she spoke like someone who had something to hide. When he probed her, her first reaction was to stutter, to look around nervously and then, finally, seemingly hoping for a distraction. And then the explosion came. The Houki wasn't sure if it was a coincidence whether or not the black haired boy came when it did, but it definitely worked in her favour...

... well, until she got killed, that is. In that respect, it was unlikely this was planned at all.

Therefore, when her head came rolling, Ren just kept running. "I'll explain later." He said quickly to Ryoko, then lowered his stance a little bit...

_"Body Flicker."_ Exploding the chakra he had gathered at his feet, the shinobi shot forward in a blur of motion, bursting through the smoke, his eyes seemingly illuminating in the shadows of the corridor. Taking the enemy completely off guard, he shot out a knee directly into his spine. Following up with that, he slammed a hand into the ground as support, twisting his chest and lumbar before throwing a kick into the side of his head, adrenaline acting as fuel in place of stamina.​


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 29, 2014)

_A meeting with...God? nah XIX​_
Akaya began to get nervous with each step. For someone not used to human contact, or at least the friendly kind of human contact, it was obvious that he wouldn?t know what to do in some situations and this was one of those. He was there walking in the middle of a rainy storm together with a blonde nun who, in his eyes, was very good looking plus the kindness and effort she made to understand one of the few faces he has. As they kept walking the sky kept cracking with lightning here and there, by reflex Kirisaki was constantly sticking to his arm mroe and more. And that wa suntil they arrived to her apartment; the sound of the lightning was less loud but the rain was still falling all over the place.

Next thing he knew was that she was thanking him for escorting her back. It wasn?t much of a deal but it seemed actually important for the girl standing before him. Before he could speak, an action that actually shocked him took place. Akaya?s face changed its color violently and his body stiffened up, she was hugging him. The unexpected attitude prevented him from accepting and hugging her as well, but somehow he felt good, it was an emotion he ha dnever felt before. In the moment his mind was just allowing Akaya to enjoy the moment, trying to remember that relaxing feeling. The first hug he received. 

Once she got away, Akaya couldn?t but blabber sme unintelligible things before shaking his head."Hmmm...y-yeah don?t worry. We?re friend after all."he said at first trying to wake up from the trance he was put into."I would be happy to spend some time with you again"he spoke and then began to walk away but before advancing more he turned and also smiled. Again, it wasn?t a big smile but still it showed enough of the feeling he wanted to transmit"Thank you too..."for a moment it seemed like that was everything he had to say"If i will get more of those hugs, I?m definitely coming back"spout at last before starting to run; Manami was waiting for him most likely and he had to take her home too.

By the time he arrived to the restaurant, the Uchiha Princess was already waiting for him outside the place with an umbrella. "Ak-kun! You?re all wet!"she said kind of surprised, Akaya wasn?t the kind of boy who got sick but today he has experienced things so many times that who knows, maybe tonight the jinchuuriki would experience his first cold."And how was it? Did you get fun with that pretty friend of yours?"she asked with a mix of feelings between curiosity, happpiness and jealousy. Her black eyes stared into Akaya?s gray orbs as the boy turned back to his usual self"Hmp...I suppose"he said though the little smile in his face just cleared anything the girl could wonder.


----------



## Cjones (Apr 29, 2014)

*LT/Hisashi/Masami/Fuzen*

*Assassin Lite VIII*

As we arrived to the nearest vendor and took out seats, I was overtaken by the aroma in the place. I mean it smelled crazy good, so much so that stomach began to rumble. It didn?t take long before each of us made our own orders. I sat beside Masami chatting and eating with her about things of utter insignificant, so insignificant that she started chuckle about how the entire conversation was entire ?filler? and had no idea what we were even talking about. The laugh between us died down just as Zyana came back, placing a plate between Masami and herself. 

She then preceded to destroy her meat like the carnivore she was. 

?Wow?? I couldn?t help but eke out the word. Masami and I looked back at one another, then back at her. The way she was going at was?like one of the animals in the woods somewhere. Huh, maybe being raised in the boonies?ll do that to you. At this point I take guess our new acquaintance must have finally realized this wasn?t the boonies, and she was among regular civil folk, I mean really. 

?Well everyone has something they like to pig out on. No worries.? I picked my teeth with a tooth pick in the process of talking. Hey, everyone deserved to eat like a slob and going by what she was telling us, being so occupied that she didn?t even really know how long she?d been in Fuzen, being a pig at this moment was well deserved. 

?Masami, are you not from around here either?I mean from the mainland?? Zyana said before looking down, ?Sorry I?m so use to calling this place the mainland that it kind of stuck.?

?It is no problem. Hisashi and I were both born in this land, we are both from Konoha.? Masami spoke in-between bites of her food, a fork in one hand and knife in another, a slight pause in her speech as she cut the food on her plate before Zyana asked another question. She wanted to know something about being a ninja. Well, it was a common question honestly. I can?t recall how many times I?ve been asked by merchants? kids and even adults on how it feels being a ninja.

Though I was taken out of my own thoughts from the sound of Masami?s utensils hitting the table with a soft clank. She looked to be in a bit of thought about how to answer the question, it took her a few minutes before finally answering. 

?I am?rather inexperienced in the matter myself. I haven?t been on to many missions and the ones I have, except for a very select few, are relatively miniscule in the grand scheme of things you see. And my circumstances are also rather different.  But from my own personal experience.? She paused once again, folding her hands, as a rather glum look appeared in her eyes, looking down onto the table. ?It is a very stressful and tiring occupation. I am held to a standard that most others would not have to worry about, as such, a lot is expected of me. I have to always remain vigilant, calm and sure of myself because of who I am, what I am and where I come from. The skills I have are coveted so at times I am many a time ogled and look upon with admiration, and expected to be something great. In my case, being a shinobi as great as or greater than my ancestor. A feat that is staggering in and of itself.? 

I watched as Masami could only sigh as she finished, but her statement was right. In her case, being a Senju as well as one who can use the Mokuton put a burden on Masami. A burden she often talked to me about on a regular basis.

?Though, that is just me, so do not let it give you a warped view of what it is like. Being a shinobi also means that I represent my home, my country, and the people. And?? She suddenly turned her gaze over to me, a very sweet smile on her face. Why was she smiling at me for? I hadn?t said anything?yet. ?It is a lot more tolerable when you know there is a person, who you can trust, watching your back.? 
​


----------



## Kei (Apr 29, 2014)

[The Young Viper; Zyana]
[Liquid Time Arc; The Viper, The Bat, and The Swan]

Zyana listened carefully to Masami?s words. She looked at her as if she was a younger sister listening to the words of the older one. Zyana didn?t understand what it meant to be a ninja because she wasn?t one. If Zyana was to describe her job, it was a very selfish occupation, a bit dangerous, but very selfish. There was no such thing as doing things for the country or the home she lived in. She and Emiya did jobs as they came in only because they wanted to support themselves, other than that, there was nothing she was really fighting for.

There was no goal, nothing to gain instead of money, and there was no honor towards it. 

The stick in her mouth stuck upward as Zyana pressed her tongue towards it. Leaning backwards, she thought to herself would she want something like that. Honor, goals, and a home to fight for, would those things matter to her now? Where she stood at this moment, would anything like that matter to her. She had no home, any place Emiya called home was her home, and honor, and what would she do with that. Even now what goals did she have outside of just trying to live?

Thinking like that Zyana sighed a bit, what she was doing with honor bound ninjas? The difference between them Zyana didn?t even have to think about their standings. It was clearer than the sky during the day. 

Zyana lessen up her teeth on the wooden stick before turning back towards the two. However she couldn?t help but smile when Masami words slightly lighten. The way she smiled at him and the way he looked confused it warmed her heart.  That type of feeling Zyana couldn?t really put into words, because she herself couldn?t explain it. It felt like she was here with them, but she felt as though she was bursting into a private moment. 

_?Zyana?.?_​
?It must be really nice to depend on someone like that.? Zyana said as she smiled as she grabbed the last steak skewer, before looking into the sky, ??It must be really nice??

It was getting harder to enjoy the steak as her mind wondered. As a figured appeared that she wanted to long forget. Someone who hunted her dreams and thoughts, but she bit her tongue as she wished for that person to not to appear. She didn?t need to think about it, she was doing a very good job up until now. What would Emiya think of her?  

Zyana ripped the meat clear off the skewer, tearing at the meat harshly, but the meat was still hot enough to burn her tongue. Any pain was better than the one that was lurking inside her chest at this moment. As she finished chewing, Zyana swallowed it hard to the point that it hurt her throat. She gripped her pants as she tried not to choke, but slowly it worked its way down. 

She worked too damn hard to do this now?

Looking back up at them she smiled a wide smile, ?As long as you work hard and believe in yourself then you are able to do anything.? Zyana laughed, ?Masami, you seem like a very strong person! So I have a feeling that you can do anything you put your mind to!?


----------



## Negrosaurus (Apr 30, 2014)

Itsuka rose from his bent position and exhaled long and hard.  Sweat was pouring down his pale form and bits of dirt could be soon dotting his forehead, chest, and abdomen.  His shirt was tied around his waist, and his pants and sandals were also somewhat covered with splotches of dirt.  He wiped the sweat from forehead with the back of his forearm.  "Alright, old crops harvested, new crops planted.  What's next?"  "Death!"  He spun around to see Uwa- er, Ikawu, brandishing the handle of a broom at him.  She had a challenging glare on her face as she regarded him, but what he really noticed was that her face was bright red.  He smirked evilly

"Pretty hot out today, isn't it?  Ikawu-chan?"

Her glare darkened as she rose her "sword" even higher.  "Sh-shut up!  Draw your... weapon!  We... we must do... battle!"  He sighed.  "Uwaki, take off the armor."  She looked scandalized.  "You fiend!  Not only do you call me by my sister's name, but you also command me to disrobe in front of you?  These trespasses shall not go unpunished!  Have at thee!"  He folded his arms as she took a step forward... and promptly fainted.  He rolled his eyes and pulled the armor off and over her head, leaving her in her yukata.  He then lifted her up, hugging her waist as he dragged her underneath a shady tree.

"My, don't tell me you're the type to take advantage of a sleepin' gal."

Oh son of a God damn, mother fu-

He turned to face Uwaki, dressed in...  Well, I'm not entirely sure "dressed" is the right word to use, but she was clad in a bikini that was made of barely more than two strings.  He could already feel his nose becoming a blood faucet.  "Uwa-wa-wa-wa-waki, what are you d-d-doing here?"  "Oh, nothing, jus' gonna go take a dip in the pond.  Y'all are welcome to join me."  She walked off with a saunter and Itsuka sighed to himself.  What kind of fresh Hell was this, anyway?


----------



## Kenju (Apr 30, 2014)

[5 Lives Code - This Calling By All]
-Mission: Kill The Traitor (Part 9)-
[FONT=?Book Antiqua?]
Several voices exchanged back and forth underneath the night sky. Of course there were plenty of voices in this time of night, but a certain conversation had to do with life or death. Then again, in this sort of distorted, it was very common.

A hooded girl walked throughout the blackened scenery with a black communicator held against her. The eyes of the few on-lookers of the night drew to her every so often because of how fast she was walking, but Riokou had no concern for such a thing.

"Right, I see, thank you very much,"

This sort send off continued several times as information of her target, Aoshi's location passed into her ear from the ever-watchful eyes of the shinobi she hired. 

His attempt to hide was commendable, but worthless none the less. Just like his attempt to escape from the crimes, it was all worthless. 

Turning on a corner, Riokou received the final call,

"He's left the village,"

"......Thank you for you service, have a good night,"

With that final send off, the kunoichi shut off the device in her hand and returned it to her pocket. Her quick pace that had been moving anxiously throughout the night, descended slowly into a normal walk. 

"Disappointing as expected, Aoshi, I shouldn't have expected you to face me. Especially a person that has taken away the lives of children. Needless to say, I'm not too impressed, but maybe you'll prove who you really are when we meet again,"

She spoke, like she was sending a message to the man with a target on his back despite it only being spoken to herself.

But the freezing wind of the night shivered in fear.

This single girl's resolve was not to be underestimated. 

That single member of Silent Honors stepped out of Takiumi that mad become a maze between two children that were after each other's lives. Now was onto the next land of the hunt 
[/font]​


----------



## Chaos Theory (Apr 30, 2014)

*Zansatsu|Genin|Sunagakure*

*[The Pit, Sunagakure]​*​

[Is There too Deep a Price for Victory?]​
_History only strolls down a darkened path when good men turn a blind eye to evil that has come into power 
- Unknown Historian_​
A pained howl echoes down a twisting corridor. The agonizing screams of help fall on deaf ears as the man's voice slowly rasps. His throat slowly closes as he screams it raw. In the distance the soft sounds of feet shuffling can be heard, until they come to a complete stop.  "And what are we doing here, Satoshi?" Naoko asks before she leisurely strolls into the well lit room.  "Indulging in one of the perks of being a Ranking Member of the Death Brigade" is simply replied. Under his studious gaze a man flayed open like a flounder is seen. Sweat rolled down his face as Satoshi pressed down on his liver with a gloved finger. Eyes bulging he howled like an animal.  "I've seen this cut before, when you cut open that fat bastard back in Fuzengakure. How do you keep them alive?" she asks. 

Even with her medical background it was rare to see such extensive cutting not kill the victim.  "There are ways to cut people open that aren't fatal, of course it takes years of practice, or a gifted surgeon to do so" is replied as Naoko looked pass the opened cavities to the man's face.  "I recognize him, he was brought in on sealing information to Konohagakure, he hasn't even been tried yet." is stated. The man gasped and swallowed hard, "Please, you have to stop him, I'm- I'm innocent!",  "Perceived innocence or guilt is irrelevant at this point, you are on my table." Satoshi replies  as he pushed a finger into one of the man's kidneys. For just a moment a light blue light pulses, it was the first time Naoko caught it, but she was sure that she saw it. Chakra. Her gray eyes cut from the massive wounds to Satoshi. What was he trying to do? Furthermore, just how in control of Chakra was he? Most learning Medical Ninja cannot form Chakra like that.

 "What are you doing?" is asked as the boy moved his hand to another organ. The man clenched his teeth as he feels a finger press into his gallbladder. The man howls again as Satoshi releases a bit of Chakra.  "Well, you can say that inspiration was beaten into me over the course of the past week." is replied as he pulled away. Pulling the gloves off he looks to her.  "Well, are you just going to stare at me, or are you going to explain why you have this convict filleted like some puffer fish? Satoshi points a finger at the man's liver,  "Well, it started back in Konohagakure, when I went to retrieve Lady Alisa, there as you can recall from my trophy collection. I met one Edie Nakano.

In an attempt to keep me from taking her best friend she attacked me. Thinking back on it now, I thought that she simply had abnormal strength, you know. Akin to the strength that the mentally challenged have.",  "You mean retard strength?,  "If you want to be politically incorrect, you could say that.",  "You're setting in a dungeon experimenting on a man that may have been proven innocent, don't speak to me on political correctness." Satoshi paused as he attempted to do what he was tinkering with. When nothing happens he lays his hand down to think on the best way to do it.  "Very well, you have a point there Naoko" is replied after a short pause. He then pulls his finger up again and points it at the man's large intestines.  "Well, aren't you going to continue? 

Satoshi looked to her from the corner of his eyes,  "Well I thought she was just abnormally strong as she was able to destroy flooring and such by what looked like effortless attacks. But when you did a similar thing to me back in Fuzen, it got me thinking. So I looked it up." is stated as he again pulsed his Chakra. This time, he got a bit of a response as the man seized up and grunted.  "Turns out that a medical technique explains all of it, Tsunade was a pioneer of the technique. It requires great Chakra control which is usually indicative of medical training, which both you and Edie have." moving his hand slightly he points back to the liver.  "You moved way to fast for me to see what you did, but thinking back to Edie I do recall small wisps of light blue. So I think you two used similar techniques derived from Tsunade's." is stated as he again pulsed his Chakra. 

This time the effect was more profound as the man grunted from pain.  "So, from seeing a technique a handful of times, your trying to make a variation of it for yourself and that is why you got this man cut open?" is asked. Satoshi nods,  "And lets not forget I felt it twice. Once from the spoiled heiress and once from you. You almost killed me, by the way." is given back.  "You shouldn't have called me a pervert." is bitten as the man wailed. Satoshi grinned and pointed his hand toward where his heart is. String attack around the ribcage and for just the briefest of moments a blue pulse is seen on the boy's fingertips. The man howls again and his entire body tenses, then a small pop is heard. Almost akin to a balloon being popped under covers.  "What did you do?" Naoko was intrigued as he probed the now dead man's chest with a Kunai.  "His heart exploded, how?" Satoshi attached a few Chakra threads to the woman's arm as she prodded at the corpse. 

As a Ninja with medical training this piqued her curiosity, that is until she felt what was perceived as a punch to her arm. That Kunai flips and she turns with deadly intent, but the boy was too far from her to strike, not that he was quick enough to sneak an attack in on her.  "What did you do?" is demanded. Satoshi rolled his fingers.  "An application of Medical capability in a physical way. Similar to you and Edie, except I use my Chakra threads. Clearly not as powerful, but it could have other applications" is stated. Naoko rubbed the light bruise that was starting to form, then covered the body with a sheet.  "Very good Satoshi, you have interesting ways to apply old techniques, well.... I think we've wasted enough time, I got the field you wanted. So we can begin training immediately, and I can say it's not a moment too soon, you need to get that arm back to one hundred percent." she stated pressing on his left shoulder and arm. Satoshi gritted his teeth. Even healed, he had only limited use and range. 

Ren's attack and his reckless abandon almost cost him this arm, now he had to rehabilitate it. Walking over to a sink he washes his hand before following Naoko out into the Pit for a second time.~


----------



## Bringer (Apr 30, 2014)

*Ryu Reikon*

As he ran down the corridor, he heard a few steps. Quickly pivoting to face the direction the pursuer was coming from, he was surprised to see that the Houki boy was already this close to him. Such speed wasn't easy to outrun. He had barely had time to defensively put his arms up to block the boy's kneeing attack, the speed feeding it power with momentum. To think Ryu was two years this kid's superior, and yet he was this outclassed. In a skilled maneuver Ren slammed his hand on the ground, and sent a kick to hit the side of Ryu's head. It did do damage and caused his head to jerk to the left but

...

"What a soft blow." So that was his weakness, this boy lacked physical strength. Quickly recovering, Ryu reached for Ren's leg which was in the air, grabbed it, and swung him at the wall.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Apr 30, 2014)

*Ren Houki*




LIQUID TIME: RESCUE ALISA​
_________________​
*Persistence III;*



Ren cursed to himself as his kick landed. The first kick crushed through the other guy's momentum, but the second one fell short, not having the same momentum behind it on top. He was tired, and the fatigue seeped through into the kick. As a result, where he had been expecting it to at least send him stumbling, his maneuver only caused Ryu to cock his head backwards a little bit. "What a soft blow." He commented, then quickly shot out an arm. The Houki attempted to move himself out of the way, but his opponent was too quick and he wasn't in a proper position to evade.

A powerful grip was felt around his ankles and then, like a ragdoll, he was swung against the wall. A sharp pain shot up his body upon collision, the boy giving a roar of pain to signal this. Perhaps he'd underestimated him. Certainly, chasing after him alone while exhausted probably wasn't a good idea...

Even so, he wasn't down for the count yet. While Ryu was seemingly better off than he was, his throw clash was dull and not precise and Ren doubted he wasn't at least a little worn out as well. Taking out his tantō, the silvery blue haired shinobi charged only the tip of the blade with raiton chakra, all too aware of his falling chakra levels. With a sudden jerk, pulling himself forward, he brought the blade down on his forearm and then immediately pulled it back out upon impalation. ​


----------



## Bringer (Apr 30, 2014)

*Ryu Reikon*

Fatigue was starting to creep up on the prince, more so his injuries. After slamming Ren against the wall, the boy recuperated shortly after by jerking his body upwards and bring down his tanto into the prince's forearm. Just as quick as it impaled him, it was pulled out. A familiar numbing feeling was also there... Letting go of the boy's ankles Ryu retreated a few jumps back. The only thing that was supporting Ren was Ryu's grip on his ankles. So logically since the prince had let go, Ren would've fallen flatly, unless he somehow recovered midair and landed on his feet. With some distance Ryu took a few seconds to apply some pressure on his injury. _"If things keep going like this, it won't end well for me."_

With only a limited amount of chakra left, the prince would invest it all into one last technique. Preforming the required hand seals with his responsive arm and his somewhat responsive injured numb arm he preformed the minor dragon transformation technique. The boy's bone structure slightly changed, he grew razor sharp teeth, and his voice became more deep and rough, however it still kept his signature deadpan voice. With his physical abilities and reflexes heightened he spoke. *"This will be my final stand."* He awaited for the boy to make the next move.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Apr 30, 2014)

*Ren Houki*




LIQUID TIME: RESCUE ALISA​
_________________​
*Persistence IV;*



Ren gave a mocking smile, rising back up. "That's a neat little circus trick, but aren't you underestimating me a little bit?" Is asked as he tossed his tantō up into the air. With a quick swipe, the shinobi caught it again, the small ember of chakra on the tip of the blade fading away. He continued: "I might not have any chakra left, but I think you and I both know that I'm more than capable of taking you on." Reaching into his weapons pouch with his left hand, the Houki produced the last of his shurikens. He was lying when he said he didn't have any chakra left; he still had a little bit left for one last move. The cancellation of the raiton flow was just a trick to make it look like he no longer had any chakra to use jutsu with, and considering his battered appearance on top of lack of knowledge, it was unlikely that dragon-boy had enough information to call his bluff. The projectiles were lined with ninja wire so that he could retract them at the gesture of a hand; not nearly as convenient as his Sōshūjin, but he didn't want to risk using that.

At least, not when his opponent already had knowledge of it. Making sure the wires were at least somewhat visible, Ren Houki sliced them through the air, targeting the arm he had already struck. _"He's clearly wanting to overpower me in close quarters again, but he's a fool if he thinks I'll get in his range again. I was going to use this on that other guy, though I'll settle for him too."_

...



			
				Flashback said:
			
		

> "The key to Hitoshirenu Tsume is not in the sharpness, length or the power of the blade created, but in the timing and speed of which you strike with." Ren recited from the scroll of kenjutsu arts, his eyes tracing along the illustrations and kanji. He wasn't a swordsman, and had no desire to be one (he found them katanas unwieldy and far too obvious for someone who was meant to be a shinobi), but the limited range of his tantō bothered him. If he _did_ face someone with a sword, he would have been at a disadvantage due to how short his blade was. While looking through some of the clan archives for sword techniques in order to find out how to counter them, he came across a technique which caught his fancy: one that let him extend his tantō to a sword length without the added weight or bulk. It's lack of strength in direct combat and it's relying on the element of surprise bugged him a bit, but it was by far the most useful thing he'd far thus far.
> 
> He read onwards, eyes flicking to the next set of kanji. "The jutsu itself is not to be used to clash directly with a kenjutsu user, but rather to exploit the fact that he or she won't expect someone using a shortblade to have the ability to extend their length suddenly. When they evade, they will be aiming to minimize movement in order to be in prime position for a counter-attack. In order words, they'll be only barely dodging the full length of your shortblade. This applies to any who are adept in close quarters combat."
> 
> ...


​


----------



## Bringer (Apr 30, 2014)

*Ryu Reikon*

So it would appear his opponent still had some fight left in him. As the shuriken approached, there wasn't space to avoid in a narrow hallway. Furthermore who's to say that Edie and the Hyuga wouldn't be here any moment . The shuriken seemed to be aimed at his right, after all it was his right arm that was weakened by the lightning flow tanto. _"How little faith he has."_ Running straight at the shuriken at full speed, Ryu dropped on his back and slid under the ranged assault. He slid across the hallway, and with all the momentum he built from his short dash he continue to slide in a attempt to knock Ren off of his feet.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Apr 30, 2014)

*Ren Houki*




LIQUID TIME: RESCUE ALISA​
_________________​
*Flashback II;*



The Houki tossed his blade down, sticking it in the mud. His third try, and nothing remotely resembling the form the scroll illustrated happened; the most he got was a tiny, unrefined stub at the end of his weapon. He'd turned it from a tantō into a bat. Placing a hand on his face, he pinched the bridge of his nose. "What am I doing wrong? I've been channeling chakra into the blade for the past ten minutes and nothing is happening. This shouldn't be such a hard task." He sighed, then produced his scroll again. Maybe he just didn't read it carefully enough; after all, he'd stopped reading after he got to the end of the description of the jutsu. The task proved to be more arduous than he had given it credit. "Spatial composition is an advanced form of chakra control which involves changing the form of chakra into a new desired shape. This is one of the key characteristics of Hitoshirenu Tsume and is what sets it apart from a standard chakra flow. Chakra is the creation of physical and spiritual energy, and in order to form the blade, you must use your mind to mold it. As you charge your weapon with chakra, envision with your mind's eye the shape you want it to take and your chakra should naturally begin to reshape itself."

He stared at the writing, completely deadpan but nonetheless peeved. "Mind's eye? What is this crap?" Did the creator of the jutsu seriously expect the blade to appear just by being able to imagine it? There had to be some other logical explanation as to why it failed. Maybe he just didn't put enough chakra into it, he considered. It was worth a try. A C-rank ninjutsu would, after all, logically require more chakra than a D-rank technique. Removing his weapon from the dirt, he dusted the brown and gravel from the steel and grasped it in his hand again, this time flowing more chakra into it. Another flame of blue flared, this time glowing more vividly and vibrantly, though Ren immediately felt the difference in strain, as if several glasses of stamina had just been sapped from his body. "That can't be right. There's no way a jutsu designed for speed and stealth would be so taxing. There'd be no point in learning it if that was the case."  He commented, dissipating the chakra that wrapped around his tantō. The Houki never thought that learning a jutsu could be so hard; all the others came more or less naturally to him.

The genin took a deep breath, and then closed his eyes. "Well I guess it can't hurt to try." He admitted, having no idea what other solutions there could be. A dark space formed, with a single blue flame illuminating through the darkness. Technically, it was just the light seeping through his eyelids, but for the sake of humouring the exercise, Ren pretended it was chakra. While he did so, he simultaneously channeled chakra through his short blade. Then, with knife like precision, he began to mould the flame, cutting off the excess until it was a long, slim shape with a sharp edge at the top. A small, sharp tingle shot through his arm and Ren opened his eyes in alert. The first thing he saw were the dark spots that danced around his vision from opening his eyes so quickly, followed by a blue shape extending in front of him. "Well, would you look at that." He smirked. 
​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Apr 30, 2014)

*Ren Houki*




LIQUID TIME: RESCUE ALISA​
_________________​
*Flashback III, Final;*



Ren held the blade out in front of him, feeling the weight and balance of the jutsu. The chakra didn't add any bulk to the weapon in his hand, but the extended length still somehow altered the balance. It took but just a moment to get used to it, then the Houki dissipated it so as to not suffer from chakra deficiency as warned on the scroll. It wasn't a jutsu that could be sustained for battle; it was something that was meant to end a fight with one quick blow. The Houki turned, directing his attention to one of the training dummies. "Alright. I guess I'll give the jutsu a test." Is said, as he began to channel chakra into his steel blade. With a body flicker, he darted towards it, eyes homing in on the neck region of the wooden man. 

_"Keep my eye on the target..."_ Ren chanted in a mantra to himself, then brought his right arm up in a horizontal slash across. The tantō itself fell short of the neck, but in the window of time between Ren's arm moving and the weapon crossing the air, a blade of light blue formed, making a smooth and sharp cut into the wooden surface. 

---

"_Just remember the same thing here._" Ren thought to himself and ran forward. He was too tired for a body flicker, and he'd slowed down since the start of the skirmish, but he could still at least react to Ryu. With a pull of his left arm, the shuriken flew back, cutting into the enemy shinobi's sides though failing to fully penetrate his thick hides. But that opening was all he needed.

Bringing his tantō low so that it was level with his knees, he made for a leap, evading the black hair's slide-attack. "*Hitoshirenu Tsume!*" is declared as the Houki swung his arm up, the blade of blue chakra suddenly forming and slashing vertically across Ryu's left eye.
​


----------



## Laix (Apr 30, 2014)

_Edie Nakano & Ryoko Hyūga_
SIDE STORY (LIQUID TIME ARC)
_Recuperation_
When Edie finally awoke from her regenerative slumber, the first thing she noticed was the absence of crippling pain. No longer did her head feel like it was going to split open nor could she feel the gushy insides of her calf. The blonde bat her eyes, taking in the new environment she found herself in. It appeared to be a booth, a bit like a train booth with beige leather seats and the lingering smell of spilled coffee. Sat next to her was Ryoko Hyūga who appeared to be scrubbing the seat opposite her clean.

"_R-Ryoko?_" The girl hadn't fully woken up yet so spoke with a hazy, dazed voice. "Where are we? And why are you cleaning that chair? And I thought... I thought we was in Fuzengakure?"

It only took a flurry of questions before the bratty princess was back to her usual self.

"What have you done you cow!? You've kidnapped me, haven't you!? And where's your boyfriend? Rin... Ren... Oh, I don't know, he had blue hair and was a bit of a dick? Yeah, that guy. Where is he?"

"*SHUT UP.*"

Ryoko picked up her pouch stuffed to the brim with clunky medical supplies straight for the noisy Nakano's forehead, knocking her back against the window with a thud.

"_Grr!_ You've done it now you little-!"

"Didn't you hear me? I said shut up."

When Edie realised Ryoko was actually quite serious with this and not just being a generic bitch, she eased her tension and sat back in her seat.

"We was in Fuzengakure..." The Hyūga began with her answer as she finished scrubbing the seat, tossing the cloth into a nearby bin. "But we had to leave for two reasons. The first reason was that we didn't locate Alisa and essentially failed the mission. The second is..."

Famed for her intelligence, it wasn't often Ryoko found herself in a situation where she didn't know what to say. She paused for a moment followed by a deep breath before providing the second reason.

"The second reason we left Fuzen was because you died, Edie."

_What?_

It took nearly a minute for those two words to register with her. 'You died'. As in, death had greeted her? Her heart had stopped?

_Her god-forsaken curse of immortality had failed her?_

"What are you talking about!?" She asked with a nervous laugh. "_Died?_ I can't... I can't die!"

"That's what I thought too. Your heart stopped after suffering from shock from the explosion at the hotel. But it worked eventually, didn't it? You're still here, alive and well, talking to me. Something happened but not even I can explain this... this..."

Ryoko gestured at Edie, trying to make sense of just what she was describing. Not even the host of the miraculous ability knew what to call it.

"This thing, I just don't know. It's a mystery to all those who know."

Leaning back in her seat, Edie looked out of the window with a solemn expression. She couldn't wrap her head around this. Just when she thought she was beginning to understand even a small part of this passive trait of hers, she's thrown another question, another hurdle that just trips her up. So it heals all these wounds from throat cuts to five-inch deep stab wounds, but it can't counteract a little shock? She died but then came back to life like a phoenix rising from the ashes. 

_But just what does this mean?_ That the girl isn't truly immortal?

That makes _no_ sense, she didn't even feel dead. It was just blank. When she tries to fill in the mental gaps between the explosion and the present, there's nothing that comes up or anything that suggest she 'ran into the light' or 'met the afterlife' like the urban legends in the gossip column of her favorite magazine suggest.

The more she tried to figure it out, the more her head hurt. It was easier to just not think about it. Then again, how could you do just brush potentially living forever under the rug?

Averting her attention to something perhaps more relevant, Edie turned back to Ryoko.

"So um... Exactly where is Ren? That noob didn't die, did he?"

The prodigy chuckled at the heiress' feeble attempts at an insult. Noob? Look whose talking.

"No, he's probably on the train behind us. I didn't want to leave him to fight that guy but I had no choice. I had a dead teammate on my hands with a missing arm and frankly disgusting leg. You looked like road-kill!"

Ryoko looked the busty blonde up and down before smirking smugly to herself.

"And you know what? You still do!"

"Gosh, I would've thought not even a dead body could keep youuuuu~and Ren-kun apart!" Edie sniped back, making cheesy coo noises and imitating kissing with her hand.

"We all know you still want that hunk from the hot springs' di-"

"SHUT UP!"

"It's the truth!"

And not a fuck was given for the other passengers on the train just trying to enjoy their morning journey.

*- LT END -*​
​
​


----------



## Kei (Apr 30, 2014)

_[The Young Flame of Fuzen; Kyo Minami]
[Mission; The Wedding of The Century]_​

Weddings were something that Kyo could understand. Why put yourself in front of so many people just to tell someone you love what they already know. If anything he thought it was more of a worthless act, but many people did it. 

Even in his family Kyo?s been to a few weddings with people he didn?t even know existed in his family. Although, it was a very important tradition and it was one of the many times that the family got together despite living so far away. 

So even though Kyo didn?t personally didn?t like nor try to understand the concept of weddings he knew how to conduct himself and present himself. He was in perfect gentleman mood despite knowing what the job was for which was simple security and physical labor. 

A wedding was where a woman could have all her dreams come true, or so his family told him. It was only a couple of times where a woman was treated like a queen by her family and those around. She was always right even if she was wrong about something. Money was never an issue, but it was just how realistically she can make her dream come true.  From the color, how people dressed, and what the venue looked like was all shaped to the woman?s liking. 

Even as Kyo hated dressing in suit in tie, he was at the mercy of her dream, but he wasn?t the only one. With his hair comb back and sporting a black suit and tie, Kyo was being brought to a venue on a horse and carriage. When he got off the train the old man with suit and tux was waiting for him with signs and bells waiting. That was how he was supposed to get to the location of where the wedding was being held.   He felt that it was a bit extreme, but who was he to complain?

?Sir, we have arrived.? The old man said causing Kyo to sit up

Opening the door to the carriage, it was almost a breathtaking scene. The church looked like a castle from a fairy tale, and outside was decorated with black and white banners. Family members of the wife and husband were outside sitting at the tables that were also black and white, even the roses were black and white. 

?Whoa?? Kyo couldn?t help but voice as he took out some gloves and put them on the gloves had the Fuzenkagure symbol on them. The wife to did not want the signs of the village to be headbands or anything that stood out too much, because she deemed to tacky for her wedding. So Kyo opted for gloves, it went well with his suit and plus he would represent him and his clan well by still showing signs.

?The misses said that others should arrive to help you at your job.? The old man tending the carriage said, ?You will wait here until the other two show up and then introduce yourself to the mother of the bride. She should be in the church.?

Kyo nodded, ?Alright then, thanks for the ride.?

The old man nodded gently as Kyo turned around. The only thing he had to do now is wait for his partners, which he silently wished came from Fuzenkagure. It would be better to work with someone of his own village than some other fools. Though working with anyone from black would be better than working with anyone from Konaha. Kyo sighed he was supposed to conduct himself as a gentleman no matter what.

Straightening up his tie he let out a slight groan, ?I hate weddings??


----------



## Serp (Apr 30, 2014)

*The Curse of Bian Shi
Part III*












_It was a cold winter night, the snow was still lightly falling and I was to go the rulers of this land as a prospective bride of their son. Our family has a special ability to add force to sound waves, we used this power as warriors in days gone by, the thing about was it only manifested in females of bloodline, the Bian Shi as they were called. But over the years, our family started loosing power as less and less females were being born. I was the first Bian Shi of a new era, my father had managed to conceive a girl and I was named Otonami, soundwave. 

_Otori listened to this story, and as Otonami told it, the sounds took on life maybe a combination of her banshee powers and Otoris ability to see sound as light and movement, but nevertheless it was a sight to be behold, as Otonami described the scenes, the words took on a life their, from the tone and the pitch, they could tell the feelings Otonami wanted convey, the feelings represented as memories. The dark room was alive with stories and Otori almost couldnt keep up. 

_My family put all their pressures on me, teaching me their special art of Chakra control, not quite ninjutsu, shouts filled with chakra, of course they could not perform it, so their grading was harsh and unrealised when I failed. My childhood was taken away from me in order to allow a new generation to live. But now the plan was to marry me to a young lordling, if the child was born a female it would be a noble Bian Shi, if it was born a boy, it would be a noble boy who could possibly have Bian Shi descendants, it was a win win. But then the unexpected happened. I feel in love.

_Otori was full entrances in this story, it was like a panoramic film, with internal monologue alongside perfect dialog and backdrop. He sat back and listened more.

_I fell in love with the man I was sent to steal his families legacy, after I was with child the order was to kill them all and become Lady regent on the lands. But Lord Simu was a good man and he cared for me, he picked me out of all the other women and unlike my family he made me feel like I had a choice. So eventually I had to make it. I had just found out I was with child. I had to make a decision either betray my family and my child, or the man I loved.

_Otori was at the edge of his metaphysical seat, the story playing out like cinema, opera, theatre and open verse all in one, it was feat to behold. 

_My Family had given me enough time, my child was born, a boy child. And I was now meant to kill my husband and become regent in place of my son, but I couldn't and I told him my brothers plan and he decided he would stand by me. My brother's and father became impatient as did the rest of my family, and they stormed the castle hoping to kill the lord. The Lords own family now suspecting him of working with the Bian Shi, send the guards up to apprehend him. Simu and I stayed locked in their quarters as their two families fought outside the doors. I knew this could only end one way.
"Simu you need to kill me." Were the hardest words I ever had to say, they even hurt myself to speak them from my mouth.
"But why?" Simu said grabbing me and holding me tight.
"If your, family see you with me. They will kill you and our child. If my family see you they will kill you and take the child. But if you kill me, slaying the Bian Shi, you will be a hero and our child will live on." Those were the last words I said to my beloved.

The doors were burst down, and my family and his clan warriors bounded into the room, still in battle. It was a split second descision and I grabbed the sword and placed the handle in his hand before anyone saw, and as they turned to what looked like him plunge his families sword into my chest, when in actuality I jumped onto the blade. The screams of my pain shook the house, knocking all the aggressors back. The darkness, eventually I started to regain concisousness, but I was me, but also not me. My chakra had been sealed to the sword with my final cry expelling my life energy. My body was left here as a tribute to me, but it became my prison. 

_Otonami's story had stopped now and she turned to look at Otori.

"O To Ri Fu Ta Ga Wa, do you want to accept the responsibility of the sword_, do you think you could handle it?"

_Otori looked back to Otonami and then to Blindfold in is hands, and then back to the living sound person before him."That is my sword." He said with a smirk and smiled at Otonami. ​


----------



## Laix (Apr 30, 2014)

_Edie Nakano_
SIDE STORY (LIQUID TIME MISSION)



Every father had _the _dream.

'Just what is this dream?' you ask curiously.

Well, the dream is that a father may walk his darling daughter down the isle into the arms of a man (not a boy,_ a man_) whom doesn't give the father urges to shoot him in the face with a sawed off shotgun. Even the poorest of fathers who couldn't possibly begin to think about providing a lavish wedding for their hopeful child would still hold on to the dream. A backyard do with dining chairs, handmade decorations and a store-bought cake would be fine for them.

But when your father is a multi-billionare and you are a self-proclaimed princess, store-bought cakes just won't do.

Edie Nakano, the heiress to the Nakano fortune who you certainly know well. She's had a vision of her wedding since she was a small girl. Her groom would be tall, well over 6 feet with dashing good looks, big meaty arms she could latch on to when in times of need and blonde scruffy locks she could run her fingers through all day. The wedding would have a theme of white and baby blue with a butterfly motif while everyone who is anyone would be the guests that line the chapel's seating. After the wedding is done, they would do a front page spread for the Konoha Times for something over a million Ryo and live a life happily ever after in eternal bliss.

So when you're as attractive as Edie, why is she without even a boyfriend at the experimental age of 17?

"Peasants," Edie calmly remarked to herself as she stood up from her white leather seats on her private train carriage, putting away the mission statement she'd been reading to herself. A 'peasantry affair' was what she was attending, hence the comment. When you're as loaded as this one, private train carriages equipped with an on-board chef and a dozen maids and slaves was a beautiful reality. 

The train came to a slow halt at the destination. The heiress' attire gave a clue to the nature of her mission. A pastel pink tea dress that hanged just past half her thighs went fashionably well with the 4-inch nude pumps. Her blonde locks were scooped into a side bun and her ears were decorated with expensive pearls at an eye-watering price tag. For a kunoichi to be dressed like this, she had to be doing one of two things - infiltration, or attending a wedding.

Of course, the ditzy blonde was doing the latter.

She had been assigned a mission to act as a bodyguard along with two, currently unknown others. Edie couldn't care less for their travel arrangements and certainly wasn't prepared to share her white seats with them, hence she made her own way there. Although she was probably dressed the least appropriately for a bodyguard at a wedding, at least she damn well looked the best.

After trekking down the street, Edie soon arrived to the venue for the wedding; It was a castle straight from a fairytale storybook, complete with white and black decor and furniture. While she immediately thought the interior designer should be hung, drawn and quartered, she had to admit that the grand castle was modestly nice.

"Hmph, its okay. Daddy's Kumo villa is bigger," She observed with a snobby smile before strutting in through the entrance. Although she wasn't with anyone, the scores of people there just gave Edie a reason to impress and think aloud. With her endless legs streaming from her dress shaped like a chopped curtain, the busty blonde was definitely catching glances and wolf whistles. Her hair flicking and eye rolling made it seem like she hated this 'unwanted' attention, but the truth was she _loved _it. It was power, power and control over the peasants. 

After just a few more steps, Edie passed a parked carriage with a teenager standing by it. He was wearing a charcoal black tuxedo with gloves marked with some sort of symbol that resembled the Fuzengakure one. Hmm, who else would bear a village symbol at a wedding? Well of course a cocky guy partaking in a bodyguard mission. She yanked her dress down a bit, bearing just an inch more of cleavage before walking over to stranger. He hadn't even turned around yet when she tried to get his attention.

"Excuse me?"

Of course there was no reply standing nearly five meters away, trying to talk among so much background noise. Edie moved even closer, trying again.

"Hello? Excuse me!"

No answer. Fine, if he was going to be like that, then she'd deal with him just like every other peasant. She walked up to him and tapped him quite rudely on the shoulder.

"I'm talking to you! Don't leave a lady waiting!"​


----------



## Cjones (Apr 30, 2014)

*Marietta/Masami*

*Mission; The Wedding of The Century*

The rattling of the horseshoes kissing the pavement repeatedly as they drew a rather impressive looking carriage down the road. This horse drawn carriage was quite extravagantly designed. In the distance the toll of bells in polyphony could be heard as the ride rode closer to their destination, it seemed to get louder with every passing minute. The chatter of many people suffused in the carriage, where two young ladies sat in silence, simply waiting until they were to arrive at, of all places, a wedding. 

Both girls had similar features. Luscious long hair as dark as midnight and topaz colored eyes, though one eyes were a lot more kinder than the other, who?s was kind of flinty to say the least. The young girl with a stern gaze had her legs cross and arms folded. She wore slim white pants, a black strip ran along the thigh on both side with a rather richly opulently black and white jacket. A moto-inspired jacket that could lay on the charm with lace-up accents and classic biker details. Zigzag stitching on the stand collar shifts to rows on the shoulders, cuffs and hem. A thin black scarf wrapped around the back of her neck, connecting with a thicker scarf and made numerous circular ties Leaving just a little space at the neck. To top it all off a black beret with two white symbols, a circular symbol with the trade mark letter ?M? and another in the with the symbol of Konohagakure. 

This was Marietta. 

The other girl, who sat across from her, wore a close fitting white waterfall tiered gown. Waves of soft chiffon in soft folds that swirled glamorously at the full hem of the feather-light gown. A narrow satin belt encircled the waist, the symbol of Konohagakure etched directly in the middle of it. She wore a white scarf with black dots, in a neck rosette. A skinny scarf was wrapped around the neck and was twisted until curled, then once again the scarf was wrapped around itself with the ends tucked in. 

?A wedding huh.? Marietta said plainly as she stared out the window. ?Hmpf, I need have seen all the hype, but to each their own a guess.? 

?You don?t find weddings beautiful Marietta-san?? Masami asked, trying to start some form of conversation. 

?I mean they are, and they should, with all the money that?s spent on them. Then there?s the problem, all that money and then separated in a few months. Kind of a waste.? She said with a shrug. 

?Hmmm, I see the point you are making. But I would like to think that?s only a very few. Weddings are supposed to be about coming together, becoming one, with the person you love with all your heart.? Masami explained to just as the carriage came to a stop. Light of the day shined through the open doors as each girl walked out to the grand view. 

?I guess that?s is one way to look at it.? Off to the side, there were two other carriages that Marietta took note of. One, a boy with red hair, with rather spiffy gloves that had the symbol of Fuzengakure on it. Obviously there co-op for the mission, but then there was another. A very obvious and familiar face. Kind of a downer really.

?Oh, Edie-san is here to. She must be the other.? Masami spoke up as she walked past Mari. She said nothing, as she walked behind Masami to meet up with the other two. 

?Edie-san.? Masami called out. ?It is nice to see you again, but before that I think we should introduce ourselves.? Her attention, and courtesy, meant to the boy from Fuzengakure. 

?I?m Masami.? She gave a bow a she spoke. Mari gave a simply wave, two fingers in a swiping motion away from her body.

?Marietta.? ​


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 30, 2014)

*Zell Kazama v The Viper
Strength of Will*












"This isn't how it ends..."

The flow tried to pull at the remnants of Zell's body, but they would not budge. The light tried to pull away but it could not. It was as if the light was stuck in the tractor field of a singularity, unable to ascend any further toward its destination, but this singularity was not a conventional black hole. Something else was occurring in the White Hot Room. The wisps of light began to return to their point of origin as Zell's eyes remained wide open, his pupils were still dilated, and his body lay motionless but there was no doubt he was the cause of this phenomena. Zell could not see it but beneath the helm of the Viper a familiar face was making a familiar expression. His grin was wide and his eyes were closed because he knew exactly what was happening in this moment. 

From the moment Zell knew he had to win this battle at all costs he fought with a reckless abandon he had never before exhibited. He came to grips with his mortality and was willing to accept fading into the nothingness beyond death, but with his cherished ones in danger from this thing taking his place... Zell didn't understand any of what was going on but he understood that no matter what he would protest the notion of joining the flow. If this was what the flow of fate dictated he would rebuke it.

"This..... Isn't....... OVER!"

The words and his breathing were labored. Having a puncture wound clean through your stomach will do that to you, but the pieces of his body that were becoming light had now fused with him, however the light did not stop there. White chakra began to shroud his body once more; he staggered to his body, his legs weak, and unable to raise his limp arms, which stayed at his sides. Zell looked more like a specter or zombie that a strong wind could have probably knocked over. The wisps of light began to sparkle like sunbeams around him as the white chakra shroud intensified.

"Just stay down you herbivore trash. To say the distance between us was more like heaven and earth would be an understatement. I'll tell you what...I'll kill that mother of your quick. She won't even feel it!"

"NO!!!!!"

*Kassei! Taiyō no mon!*

A yellow flame burst up from the white chakra shroud around Zell as he boomed with uproarious rancor. The intensity of the light around him illuminated the wisps of light that were sparkling around him; it was if he were the sun itself. His body surged with power as he had unlocked a power hidden deep within himself with his dying will. This was first of seven gates, the gate of the sun, Taiyo no mon.

"Well isn't that a surprising development. They weren't lying. To be able to manifest your dying will in this manner... I'm!!!!"

*BOOM*

A rip-rattling uppercut racks the Viper before he can even finish his patronizing statement; he ricochets off Zell?s knuckles hurtling backward. The masked enigma manages to stop his progress but before he can set himself and launch for another attack he is again accosted, an imprint of a fist in his lower abdomen. The Viper is bent over and disoriented as Zell holds his head in place and cocks back his fist, readying the final haymaker. As the genin swings his fist forward, the masked fighter jumps backward, slipping one foot in front of Zell's head under his chin, locks his hands behind the opponent's head, and pressing his instep against the silver maned teen's trachea. 

*HELL'S GATE*

The pressure on the neck disrupts the airflow; Zell can feel the pathway to his lungs closing up. The toll of his combined injuries has finally gotten to him as he begins to fade. His enemy?s submission was choking him out and there was not a thing he could do. Zell had come close to being able to protect his cherished ones, but in the end he was good for nothing...

"That was a close one... until we meet again herbivore. I want to see the chakra of your Dying Will grow. Maybe then you'll be worth all the trouble. So long, kid."

*SHIFT*

With a jolt the pearly haired based demigod had finally awaken... he looked around completely bewildered by his surroundings or the experience he had occurred. His hair had grown, the bangs now covered his eyes, meaning he had been out for a while. He immediately checked his chest for the hole that had been put there, but there was no sign of a wound. The problem was that the entire ordeal was too crazy to have been a dream. Wiping the beads of sweat from his forehead he was interrupted from his thoughts as a woman he had briefly seen before opened the door.



"JERICHO QUICK!!! HE'S AWAKE!!!"

_"Jericho?"_ He asked quizzically still not aware of anything that was really happening yet. The smell of cigarettes began to fill up the room as the heavy footsteps of another person, presumably this Jericho, skulked toward the door's portal.

"About time bub. Thought you weren't going to make it after I shot you." The gruff voice had a nonchalant air and though Zell had never really heard it before, he knew immediately who it was. The boy tried to leap off the bed and immediately charge the man but his legs would not work, he dropped to the floor almost instantly. With hateful eyes he glowered at the man they called Jericho, the man who unleashed the Viper upon him.



​


----------



## Kei (Apr 30, 2014)

_[The Young Flame of Fuzen; Kyo Minami]
[Mission; The Wedding of The Century]_​
Kyo didn?t understand if he was unlucky or lucky. He would chalk it off to lucky, because none of the people before him were men. All of them before him were beautiful young women he would happily spend his time with.

 Even though one clearly took one step too far and shoved her foot in his mouth, but it was a wedding. There was no fighting at weddings, everyone was to be respectful and well mannered, and he could only hope that the people in front of him had the same type of class as him. 

Kyo stood straight before moving his right arm across his chest bowing slightly to the blonde woman in front of him.

?Please forgive me,? He said looking back up at her, ?Your voice was so gentle that I couldn?t hear it over the ruckus around me. Although I?m glad to be able to hear it now, it?s nice to meet you.?

Kyo also did a courtesy nod of the head to the other two girls as a sign that he saw them and recognize them. A fennikkusu member should always show their respect to other, especially in the setting of something so formal, even though the blonde big tit cow called him out. There was a certain class that he held himself to but it was surely that she did not. He stood up and nodded after respect was clearly given to the women in front of him.

?My name is Kyo Minami,? He pointed to his glove, ?Clearly from Fuzenkagure, but I?m also a member of the fennikkusu clan, so I hope we get along today.?

He could only hope that the other two were like the blonde in front of him, Edie was name, Kyo didn?t really care too much to remember such a name. A woman who couldn?t control her tongue in a formal setting wasn?t one that he would care too much about.  The other two, Kyo held out hope that they knew how to uphold themselves in a formal setting. Maybe he wasn?t so lucky, but the last thing he wanted was three monkey women with him on a team.

?Masami, that?s a very nice name.? Kyo said as he looked at the elegantly dressed woman in front of him, just by looking at her, she gave off a true feel of a woman who knew how to hold themselves. Kyo counted his luck with her, but the other one.

?Marietta, a very interesting name.? He complimented, no the woman alone was very interesting, the way she dressed and her whole air was very?masculine? 

?Was there a woman in there?

?It?s very nice to meet you all again?? Kyo repeated before hoping to dear god that the mission would go smoothly. The faster this mission got done, the quicker he could go home and less fucks he could give about this wedding. As much as he loved the company of women, it was better to enjoy the quality at home than the ones from other lands. 

"We should report to the mother of the bride to which I was inform was in the church at the moment with the wife to be." He explained before holding out his hand, "So when you are all ready we will report to the miss and get to our job."


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 30, 2014)

Shinkurou Kengo

_What a sword is meant for XIII - Shin?s Struggle III_​

With the real shin and his water clone, the bald man was enduring the attacks very well. The fight seemed to be pretty one sided considering that both green-haired boys were just hitting dodging, hitting again and running from the guy however the attacks seemed to have little effect on the enemy who depsite all the damage being received was still enduring and still managing to respond to the aggressive tactic used by the mercenary. "Shit, this guy is tough!!"both attackers said at the same time before dodging a wild rush coming from the man. Before he could land, the thick arm of his opponent make scontact with his gut causing the boy to spin in mid air and spitting saliva"guagh!"the liquid coming out from his mouth before the other Shin could land a fist across the ball-man?s face sending him to the ground.

With Akarusa and the other two clones; the masked boy?s slash to cut sliche along the shoulder of the purplehaired enemy. For an instant the opponent made an expression filled with pain came across the face, moment that both clones took to land a double fist in the gut sending him back."Good one Akarusa!"both clones praised the swordsman witha smile as they saw the enemy being sent back. Suddenly one of the two Shin that hit the man, saw himself witha knife stuck in his chest before turning into a bunch of water.

"What tha heck!?"the original Shinkurou and the two remaining clones looked shocked at this while saying those words; when did that knife arrive there? Without lossing a secondthe purple-haired enemy launched himself towards Akarusa and when he was close enough he threw a barrage of punches as the two clones of the green-haired lad attacked trying to help their ally.

With the other two, they didn?t have much time to be in awe as the weird pig attacked for a second time with an earth release technique which forced both shinkurou to split apart"It?s time to eat!!!" he yelled and then went at full speed against the real body of the kid."E-eat!? don?t get near of me ya freak!!"Shin said starting to run in circles meanwhile the fatty was just pursuing him.


----------



## Negrosaurus (May 1, 2014)

"Well, this isn't what I imagined using it for, but..."

Itsuka stood before a field of tall vegetation with his scythe in hand.  Now, he didn't plan on doing a whole bunch of killing with this scythe, in fact he planned against it, reminding himself everyday to hold his killing intent back.  But he damn sure didn't plan to use it to start reaping crops.  There _was_ a reaping sickle nearby, that he'd found thrust into a tree stump, but the minute he went to pull it out, the well-rusted handle snapped away from the even more rusted blade.

So now he was using a shinobi weapon to perform yard work.  If he payed attention in history, he would have probably noticed the extreme irony with that statement, but he didn't, so, y'know, joke for another time.

Anyway, he rose the weapon, swinging it in a swift horizontal slash and cutting down a chunk of crops in front of him.  He took a step forward and repeated the process again and again, unaware of the three pairs of eyes watching his every move.


----------



## Chaos Theory (May 1, 2014)

*Zansatsu|Genin|Konahagakure|Liquid Time*

*[Haruno, Sakura Medical Academy, Konohagakure]​*​
[Who Defines What is Wrong?|Liquid Time]​
Standing in front of Hyūga, Ryoko's locker Satoshi contemplated what it was he was doing. The small square letter that he held between two fingers slightly rotated as he bumped it with his thumb. Looking around the hallways were barren, not a soul in sight, all students were in class and all teachers were lecturing or demonstrating the healing arts. Slowly pushing his lower lip out he thought back on the events that had led up to this strange outing on his part. He had asked himself a thousand and one times why he was doing this and a thousand and twp answers later he still didn't know. The mission was over, he had failed. The Intel that Naoko gathered while she was too in Fuzen said that the Ninja that came to get Alisa had failed as well. That the man with the lightning bolt scar took her elsewhere. 

It wasn't her job to find out at that time, so she didn't. And only looked into it now on Satoshi's behalf.  Looking one last time down the hall he knew that he had to make a decision and make it quick as he didn't want to be caught here. He'd have no excuse and no reason to give. 

_-Earlier that Day 

 "Satoshi, what in the hell did you say that you were about to do?" is asked, instead of answering the boy merely pulled his coat on.  "I already told you Naoko, I'm taking at least that image to Konohagakure." is replied.  "That is what I thought you said, I still don't understand why you are doing it. You don't owe those ninja anything." is stated as she stamped her foot on his apartment floor. She was over here now because she had gotten wind that he was about to be a foolish son of a bitch.  "Whom took the maid is of little concern to the village, I don't see what harm it'll do to tell them. If it's treason. Kill me now." Naoko pulled a hand to her face and shook her head.  "It's not against any rules, that contract was an outside job, in no way is it related to Suna security, but you still haven't given me reason to allow you to leave this room."

Satoshi looked at her then stood from his bed. Walking over to the dresser he recently purchased and he puts a hand on a new piece of head wear he'd bought.  "It's a matter of principle, I told that man that this was far from over, and I intend to keep my word." is stated as he picked the new head band up.  "I don't believe you. What is that woman, that Alisa to you?" is demanded. Satoshi paused looking into his reflection in Naoko's eyes.  "Redemption" is stated in a short non emotional manner. Walking around her Satoshi heads to the door of his room.  "Who are you going to try and talk too? The boy you fought wouldn't want to hear anything you have to say. Edie will likely try to kill you." Satoshi stopped just short of opening his door. His jade colored eyes cut back to Naoko.  "I suppose that leaves the Hyūga." is replied as the door creaked as it is pulled ajar.

 "Do you know what their name is?",  "It can't be too hard to find a Hyūga in Konoha. I'll go from there. If I have to I'll break into their records and see who it was that was sent to bring Alisa back.",  "Her name is Ryoko. She's a dangerous person to get on the wrong side of Satoshi. Don't go and get yourself killed." is requested. Satoshi took a breath,  "Some people earn death by the life they live. I am well aware of my sins. If she is to be my executioner. It will be a fitting end." not allowing another word to be spoken Satoshi closes the door behind him leaving the Jōnin in his room, alone. ~-_

-Present-

 "Let us hope you are willing to listen. Hyūga, Ryoko." is mumbled to no one besides himself. Sliding the small square under the locker's door he turns and vanishes with a Body Flicker. The small nondescript note reads. _ After School, Small Restaurant down the street from the Nakano Mansion. Information on the Maid Alisa. - Sakamoto, Satoshi_

The boy had used his real name not knowing that the Fake Alisa had informed Ryoko, Edie and Ren of who had 'released her'.

_-Restaurant, Later that Day_

Satoshi sat at the table he frequented when he was here to kidnap Alisa and as he waited to see if Ryoko would show and he looked up to the mansion that was still missing one of the kindest people he'd ever met.


----------



## Laix (May 1, 2014)

_Edie Nakano_
SIDE STORY (LIQUID TIME MISSION)

​ The boy turned around, revealing himself as a handsome red-head with more charm and manners than anger and frustration. 

"Please forgive me," He bowed. "Your voice was so gentle that I couldn't hear it over the ruckus around me. Although I'm glad to be able to hear it now, it's nice to meet you."

So kind, so gentleman like. It caught her way off guard and the blonde found herself blushing slightly.

"J-Just don't do it again, okay!?"

However, before she could even take in his name 'Kyo Minami', there was the smell of garbage that began to whisk rudely up her nose. She turned around only to see two girls; one she didn't mind seeing and the other she immediately wanted to assault with her high heels.

"Oh, Edie-san is here too. She must be the other!" Masami, the one with manners, overtook the trashbag as she approached the two. 'It was nice to see her' according to Masami, but Edie could hardly agree. Her problem with Masami was non-existent; it was her problem with this... _this..._

"Marietta."

With a two-finger wave, the Fire Country's biggest lesbian introduced herself to Kyo Minami who had just done the same to the girls.

"Oh, well this is just great!" Edie declared sarcastically with her knuckles pressed into her hips. "_Security!_ Hello? Can you come and remove the trash? It appears the cat dragged a dead rat in again!"
​


----------



## Cjones (May 1, 2014)

*Masami/Marietta*

*Mission; The Wedding of The Century*

Everything seemed to be off to a decently good start in Masami’s eyes anyway. The boy, Kyo Minami, came off as a kind and courteous boy in his introduction, even a trade mark gentlemen bow to go along with it. In return the Senju gave him another bow in return. Glad to meet his acquaintance. He mentioned he hailed from the fen-feno-fenur-fenikusu…a rather difficult name clan that she had trouble pronouncing and more than likely won’t mention any time to in order to not look like a fool as she tried to pronounce it. 

“Well now that we all are here. I believe we should make haste to our employer? Do we all agree?” Was her suggestion; however, things weren’t going go as smoothly as she had hope in fact it may fall apart before things even get started. 

 "Oh, well this is just great!" Edie declared sarcastically with her knuckles pressed into her hips. The entire group gave her their attention. "_Security!_ Hello? Can you come and remove the trash? It appears the cat dragged a dead rat in again!"

A rather nasty comment from the rich daughter of Nakano. To make matters worse her entire demeanor made it quite obvious who she was referring to with that statement. Masami found herself tensing up a bit when a deep, audible breath escaped from behind her. And it was about to begin. Masami was sure of it. Marietta was going to lose her temper, here and now, before they could even make into the building to see what needed to be done. More than likely everything would be compromised and the mission would end in failure before it even began. 

_“Marietta-san, please, just let slide. There is no need to exchange words with her, just let it go.”_ Masami said to herself as her eyes watched the other girl walk up beside her. She looked askance at Edie, her features rather bored with her head slightly titled. It was coming, Masami knew it, she was going to slug the poor rich girl and probably break her arm again. 

“You know…” She began. “I’m assuming your dreadfully poor upbringing is the reason you decided to start something you know you possibly can’t finish.” 

“Uh, Marietta-san, ple-“A gloved hand cut her off. 

“Nakano’s money can’t buy you manners it seems? But I’ll let it slide considering I have a thing about missions I like to uphold, but.” Marietta’s words were rather clam, a bit of agitation could be heard, but her temper wasn’t flaring nor did it seems she was ready to resort to fisticuffs, yet. “That’s strike one.” 

She held up one finger emphasizing what she said. Masami let out a sigh she didn’t know she was holding. Happy that the 'firecracker' didn't feel like flaring up. 

“Hehe, yes, um, shall we go?”
​


----------



## Sumon (May 1, 2014)

*Shinomori Aoshi, Land of Rivers*
_Arc: The Hunt
Part 21: The true Lord and Saviour_

Aoshi and Misao walked for a good hour before stopping in the middle of God knows where. They were lost in complete darkness. Even the light of the moon couldn’t get through thick trees in the woods they were in, making the duo unable to see anything 10 meters away. If they were to continue traveling, they could walk into an enemy territory at such intense and dangerous times. And they very much didn’t want that to happen as Aoshi was out of chakra. He’d be unable to fight anyone at current time. So what they did was find the nearest, biggest tree with its giant roots coming out of the earth, and hid in-between the roots in lying position on their backs next to each other. Their dark cloaks and a stack of fallen leaves hid their bodies, making them camouflaged of sorts.

“Girl, do you believe in my actions? Do you fully trust my ideas and judgement, willing to follow me throughout the good and the bad in this broken world?” In serious voice, Aoshi asked his little follower.

“Of course, Aoshi-sama. The second you saved me from certain death, the second you put trust in my life, my purpose in life has changed to aid you in everything and ensure the success of the heavenly plan of yours... Aoshi-sama, you are Jesus Christ, the only Saviour who can cleanse the world of its sins and evils. People believe in the fictional Saviour because they haven’t met you, Aoshi-sama. Please, let me not disappear from your thoughts.” The girl answered in soft and tender voice, squeezing a friendly smile at the end. 

“Listen to me closely. No matter what happens, no matter how far away we are from each other, don’t you ever retract from my beliefs, from our believes. Circumstances may shift in the future and we might not be side by side anymore... I want you to never stop believing in me, to always keep your eyes and ears wide open, to closely follow everything. And if we do happen to be apart from each other... I want you to know that no matter how far away we might be from each other, I will find you and I will come for you even if it would take days, months or even years. Just never doubt me, Misao, never.”

“Without you, Aoshi-sama, there is no Makimachi Misao. I will never let you down.”

The girl went to sleep immediately afterward, while Aoshi remained awake for a few more minutes. He wanted to be sure that they were completely safe during this dark night in the wild, with people presumably looking for his tracks. With one eye open, he watched weak gust of wind blow through trees before falling in deep sleep due to exhaustion.​


----------



## Kei (May 1, 2014)

_[The Young Flame of Fuzen; Kyo Minami]
[Mission; The Wedding of The Century]_​

?My ears will be tuned towards your voice from now on out.?

Kyo answered the girl with a slight hope there was a chance that everything could go smoothly. There was a chance that everything will go well and he won?t have to explain to his mother why he got kicked out a wedding. He would represent his clan and village well and with pride. Despite anything that happens between the two girls, Kyo would try his best for the sake of his family and his sanity.  Though he wasn?t the only one trying his best, the elegant lady beside the?interesting woman? was also seemed to try her best. She even bowed his way! What luck, a true lady, one that reflected light better than any diamond. How lucky was he?

"Oh, well this is just great!" Edie declared sarcastically with her knuckles pressed into her hips. Kyo whole body went stiff when she opened her mouth. "Security! Hello? Can you come and remove the trash? It appears the cat dragged a dead rat in again!"

He wasn?t lucky, and the Gods were coming at him with a vengeance. They were going to laugh at his misfortune today because one girl didn?t know how to be polite. How could one lady have so much spite in one tongue? How could he be placed on the same team as someone like her? Kyo wanted to break down and laugh, but he was a gentleman, a gentleman from his clan. As his mind wondered, Marietta had made it known that she didn?t appreciate the rude display that was brought by Edie.   

Though as much as Kyo agreed with Marietta, people were beginning to look, and so without even hesitation he got in front of the blonde cow.  Any other time he would surely left the girls to fight it out but at this matter, the amount of shame he would go through was too much to bear. 

?It would be better if you handled any business with Edie until after the mission and once you are home, don?t you agree?? Holy shit, he actually remembered the cows name, but as proud as he was at that moment he looked straight at Marietta.  ?It would not do any good to do anything here?People will get in the way and not only that your friend will suffer because of your selfish actions. So please refrain from any acts of violence.?

Kyo turned to Edie, his mind wrecked itself on how to deal with such a wild woman. Though there was only one way to deal with people like her.  Blocking Masami and Marietta view of Edie, he got in front of her, with his gentleman smile slowly began to turn into a smirk.

?Same to you Miss Nanako?? He began to glare at her, without breaking contact with her he leaned towards her ear, and whispered ?I think it would be better to behave yourself or I will *break* that pride in smithereens.? 

Leaning back up the gentleman smile was on his face once he turned to Masami, ?Yes I think we are all ready to go.? He smiled at her before taking her hand like a gentleman with their hands flat against each other, ?Please honor me with your hand lady Masami, it?s must been very taxing taking that carriage all the way here.?


----------



## Chaos Theory (May 1, 2014)

*Zansatsu|Genin|Sunagakure*

*[The Pit, Sunagakure]​*​

[Is There too Deep a Price for Victory? II]​
_Evil is unspectacular, and always human, and shares our bed and eats at our table. 
- H.W. Auden_​
Satoshi grunted as sweat poured down his face, it cascaded across his bare chest as he pulled up on the cross bar.  "Come on  Satoshi, I know that you can do better than that" Naoko stated as she read over the day's news. Satoshi grunted as he pulled himself up and lifted his chin above the bar.  "That is easy enough for you to ... say" is grunted as he allowed himself to slowly lower.  "Yip, yip, yip. All I want to hear is grunts and sweat hitting the floor" is replied as she flipped the print over.  "Lets see you get up here with an injured" is grunted as he pulled himself back up again pulling his chin over bar,  "arm and a hundred pounds" is added with a loud grunt  "strapped to your feet. Sixty-One" 

 "Sixty-One? You've only did sixty-one?" folding the paper she looks at Satoshi who was doing one handed pull up. As he said, two fifty pound weights dangled from him. One from each foot.  "When I was younger than you I could do one armed pull ups with twice that amount of weights on me, and if I recall, weren't you able to run at full speed not only carrying that sixty pound Puppet, but that woman as well?" is asked while she stood from the folding lounge chair. Satoshi snorted in annoyance.  "Running on two good legs and being forced to do pull ups with an arm that had a Kunai go through it's shoulder and out the back is far two different things. Not to mention you've bound one arm behind my back." Satoshi stated while allowing his body to drop again. Veins forming on his brow he starts to pull himself back up to the bar for number Sixty-Two.

 "Besides, comparing me to you is unfair. You're an enigma, I still haven't figured out how you got your breast as hard as diamond yet, but that is probably why you can do so many of these damned chin-ups, nothing to add gravity in the chest region" is retorted as he touched the top of the bar with the bottom of his chin.  "Sixty-Two" is grunted as sweat beaded on the bridge of his nose.  "Oh, is that so? I think that my little Satoshi needs a little motivation." is growled with a predatory gleam in her eyes. Bringing her hands together she forms in rapid succession as series of seals. After doing so she brings two fingers up to her face which now had a current of Electricity sparking across them.  "Now what were you saying about my breasts?"

Not paying attention Satoshi absentmindedly replies,  "Which remark? The hard as diamond or the lack of?",  "Bingo" 

-*BUUUUUZZZZZZZZZ*-

Satoshi's eyes widen as an electrical current runs from his ass to the rest of his body.  "YEOOOOW" is howled as he pulled himself up and away form the pain,  "Sixty-Three, now don't leg go off that bar" is beamed with all the tender lovingness of a ghoul.  "What the hell Naoko!" is yelled as the boy kept his muscles tense. Looking back down toward her he sees that she has activated some sort of Lightning Release.  "That isn't funny" is stated drolly as he refused to let himself down.  "If you don't continue. I'm going to add the rest of the weights I brought, then you'll come down." she stated as he wiggled her electrified fingers.  "As soon as you release that Jutsu" She looked at her glowing hand then back to the boy.  "What, this? We'll call it motivation" she beams with satanic glee.  "I'm motivated dammit, I'm suppose to be getting this arm better, not being tortured by you." is retorted as he refused to allow himself to lower. 

 "You can't fool me, I know you like being abused, I was asked to follow you for a long time before you even met Yagyu. So come on down and reap what you've sown. It'll be easier that way. It'll also teach you to not insult me as a lady",  "Tell you what" is panted,  "Drop  the act that you have any lady like qualities and I continue."

* "WHAT!"*

A powerful electric discharge covers the entire arena they are in. Satoshi's howl goes unheard as the crackling and popping of electricity drowns just about everything else out. 

_-Later_ 

 "Two-Hundred Sixty" is grunted as Satoshi pulled his lightly charred body up and placed his chin on the bar he was using.  "Any witty remarks about my body now?",  "No, but you're still just about flat chested" Naoko's eyes flare in rage.  "You don't learn do you?"

*DOOOOOOOOOOOM!!!!!*

_-Hours Later_

Satoshi lay on the ground burned and bandaged. Naoko stood over him and pulled his arm around and lightly yanked on it. "Seems like we've worked this arm back into shape. You're not tensing or whimpering when I do this anymore.,  "I can't feel anything .... " is wheezed while he coughed up clouds of smoke.  "Ah, it's just a series of flesh wounds. You'll be fine. Doctor Naoko is here <3" is replied with a wink and a blown kiss. Tears start to flow as the sadist popped her knuckles ~


----------



## Laix (May 1, 2014)

_Edie Nakano_
SIDE STORY (LIQUID TIME MISSION)

​ 
After the basic, irrelevant threats that didn't even register with Edie left Basic Lesbian's mouth, she turned her attention to Kyo Minami, the second and most neutral bystander here. While Masami hated the fighting, Edie knew that she would always choose that little dyke over this beautiful blonde, so she had to recruit her own little posse for this do.

Before she could speak, he spoke first.

"It would be better if you handled any business with Edie until after the mission and once you are home, don't you agree?"

_Excuse me?_

"It would not do any good to do anything here... People will get in the way and not only that your friend will suffer because of your selfish actions. Sp please refrain from any acts of violence."

Edie took his long, drawn out speech as mostly being directed to Scary Mary so watched with a scoff. What she didn't expect was for this smartly dressed boy to then with a glare and a smirk. 

"Same to you Miss Nanako... I think it would be better to behave yourself or I will break that pride in smithereens."

He then took Masami's hand and began flirting with her in such a disgusting manner. The mouthy Nakano, not 'Nanako' as he stupidly pronounced wasn't going to take this lying down.

"Hohohohohohoho! Let's see what we have here!" She broke the link between the lolita and her new-found prince charming, parking her svelte self like a blockade in front of the trio.

"Firstly, we have Marietta the local lesbian. I needn't explain why she sucks, it's pretty self explanatory. This bitch walks around in dungarees like, that is so edo-period-and-late!"

With her freshly manicured nails and a semi-arm folded pose, she pointed at her next target - poor ol' Masami.

"We then have this cute little lolita who is probably going to get date raped by none other than..."

She did her signature chest jab with her pointy nails at Kyo Minami with a mocking smile.

"A cocky red-head with short term memory loss and a shocking lack of skill in remembering six-letter surnames. He uses the pretense of being a 'gentleman' to plan out his date rapes so ladies...!"

Edie gestured towards the various women walking past them who were now having their attention stolen by the boisterous blonde.

"Please be careful around this guy as you may find yourself going home with a salty taste in your mouth and an unwanted pregnancy, thank you!"

As if her perk little ears didn't even have the time to listen to any response they may have, she turned on her nude pump heels and lead the way towards the reception. Her hair swayed in motion with her perfect hips, catching the attention of many a male eye. Without even bothering to glance over her shoulder, she called out to her team.

"In case you guys didn't get the memo, you can follow me now!"
​


----------



## Olivia (May 1, 2014)

*Kirisaki Shinkō
A New Visitor XX
*
After my initial hug, he seemed to be stuttering confusingly. I wondered why he sounded nervous, but he justified my response, claiming that we were friends and thanked me as well. Right before he left he announced that if he were to get any more hugs then he definitely would hang around me more. I looked away a little defiantly, I knew he was just trying to tease me again.

Once he was out of sight I closed my apartment door, and walked into the bathroom. My hair was now a mess, my recently washed clothes and hair tie were now both soaking wet, and my body shook like a leaf. But despite all of that I was truly happy, today was fun, and I wanted to spend another day like that with him.

Taking off my hair tie and clothes, I quickly lumped them together and threw them into the dryer. Turning back to go into the bathroom, I turned the nozzle for the bathtub and allowed the large tub fill with warm steaming water. I walked towards the counter and grabbed a brush, slowly brushing my hair as I waited for the tub to fill.

Just as the water elevated high enough, I decided my hair had been brushed quite enough, and tied it up into a big pony-tail. Turning, I took off my undergarments and slowly stepped into the warm water. Compared to the wet and damp surroundings outside, this had been a breath of fresh air, but it still stingged slightly. 

Once I was in I didn't do anything but sit, why had I decided to take a bath? Was there really nothing else I wanted to do? Then again, I couldn't do anything outside, not with that storm going on. I guess I just figured this was the best way to pass time.

Crossing my right leg over my left, I sat there and thought about my day. Thinking back, did it really make sense that Akaya visited my house just because he wanted the consultation of a stranger? Honestly that wouldn't make sense because why ask someone things that you don't even know?

He was a shinobi, and a pretty battle hardened one from which I could tell, maybe he was sent to go investigate me. Granted he was also a body-guard of that girl, and she thought we were going out, so maybe I was over thinking that aspect of it. 

Maybe he wanted to see me shinobi to shinobi? To fight me? It seemed that he did fight other genin casually because he had fought that pasty-skinned Houki. Did he want to test my abilities? If that was the case, then why didn't he just challenge me to a fight?

My face glew red as I realized why he wouldn't. Did he not want to fight me when I was wearing those tight clothes? He did constantly say how I shouldn't be wearing those outside. Maybe he truly did feel uncomfortable with me wearing those old things. 

That must have been it, he originally had plans to test me as a shinobi, but then decided it would have been best not to battle me. I personally preferred that as I wasn't one to really get into battles willy-nilly. In fact, I'd prefer to avoid battles if the situation presented itself. What we did today was much more fun.

But there's the other fact as well, that some people misinterpreted what we did today as a 'date'. Especially that Uchiha girl. It's not that I'd be opposed to maybe eventually dating Akaya, unlike my complete opposition to dating a blue haired pasty skinned boy, it's just that I don't bear any feelings for him in that nature. We're just friends, and I hope that we can continue to be friends.

But maybe that lunch was too 'suggestive' for some people? Was that really a couple like thing to do? I just wanted to show my recently acquired friend a restaurant in Konoha, was that really that 'romantic'? Why had so many people assumed it was a romantic ordeal? Maybe I just don't understand people.

I sighed, there was really no point in over thinking this. I had fun today, and that's what mattered. I relaxed in the large tub of water, shifting my left leg over my right this time. I currently had no plan for the rest of the night, but honestly, I didn't need any. I just wanted to take this time and let my body relax.

*-End-  *
​


----------



## Sumon (May 1, 2014)

*Shinomori Aoshi, Land of Rivers. LT*
_Side Arc: Kusanagi no Tsurugi; Yamata no Orochi
Part 1: Strange girl_

Alone, far away at the south end of Land of Rivers near an unnamed ocean, in usual attire carrying ordinary sheathed katana, there walked Shinomori Aoshi with head free of problems. Weak wind was present as sun had just started setting in, painting the surroundings in light yellow-red colour, slightly blinding whoever looked at the sun?s direction. Only normal trees that were all around the young man could be seen as well as only the sound of said ocean could be heard. There was no civilization around, only nature. It was so peaceful...

Aoshi stopped for a moment for no reason and remained firmly standing, thinking about this never before seen place. One minute later someone bumps into the back of his, causing no pain whatsoever but making the young man move forward slightly. The sound of porcelain breaking aided through the area as it was dropped all over the hard ground, and Aoshi turned his head around just to see who this was in what he had wrongly thought to be a completely soulless area. 

?F-forgive me for I am a clumsy person.?

The certain someone said in trembling from fear voice, who was a pale girl about the same age as Aoshi. She was very traditional Japanese looking, had her long, dark brown hair tied and held with two chopsticks or something, wearing only a pink kimono and a pair of slippers. Her hands were shaking as she crouched to collect the broken porcelain together with rice from the ground. 

?I was just walking to the ocean to place this daily treat by it for an eight headed monster that is going to eat me in two days... I must have drifted thinking about inevitable future and bumped into you.? The girl, whose manners reminded Aoshi of Yamanaka Shurui, concluded with watery eyes. 

Now Aoshi was quite shocked. Treat? Be eaten in two days? Who was this strange girl? Genuinely interested, he asked in firm voice: ?Who is this eight headed monster you speak afraid of? Why is it going to eat you?? 

?Yamata no Orochi, the eight headed and eight tailed serpent that lives in the ocean nearby eats one daughter of my hard working family a year, every year. It has already eaten seven of my sisters. The day after tomorrow it will be my time as exactly one year will have passed since my last sister was killed by Orochi.? Sorrows started coming out of her eyes.

?Why are you still here then, why don?t you just run away instead of carrying this monster rice??

?Don?t you understand?!? She rose from the ground, almost screaming in trembling voice. ?I can?t, my family can?t. We are poor, there is nowhere to go. There are no people anywhere nearby, it?s only us. We barely survive from crops and fishing as it is. If we move, we will starve to death. And if I didn?t carry to Orochi this rice, it would painfully kill me as well as my dear parents the next day.?

?If you will give me shelter and food for a few days, I will slay the monster and save you from being eaten.? Aoshi proposed to the newly met girl a deal, the deal which she accepted with great joy. The girl jumped in the air, and they both walked to the ocean to put rice at.

?Oh, thank you my great saviour! I will feed you as much as you want, just slay this ruthless Yamata no Orochi!?​


----------



## Chaos Theory (May 1, 2014)

*Zansatsu|Genin|Sunagakure*

*[The Pit, Sunagakure]​*​

[Is There too Deep a Price for Victory? III]​
_The belief in a supernatural source of evil is not necessary.  Men alone are quite capable of every wickedness.
- Joseph Conrad_​
It had now been a couple of hours since Naoko had healed the injuries that she'd given Satoshi. Now they were walking toward another part of the Pit, a coliseum of sorts where Ninja that wore the distinction of being a member of the Suicide Squad could spar, without the scrutiny of the rest of society. Though Suna was known for it's brutality, sometimes what the Brigade did in their training regiments barred on taboo even for this Village with it's bloody history. As they walk it becomes apparent that they are not alone and it's clear that Satoshi's sudden leap to power within the group hasn't settled well with some.

"Well, if it isn't the new boy and Yagyu's slut" 

The voice was sharp and clearly directed toward both Satoshi and Naoko and the pair stop. Adjusting Doru over his shoulder the white haired puppeteer turns to the voice that had rang out. Before them stood three Ninja, a Chunin by the looks and a pair of Genin grunts that seemed to look up to the older boy as an idol or role model. "Come on genius aren't you going to spout something. I've heard that you like to talk."[/color] Naoko was now visibly getting angry stepping from Satoshi she allows her fists to rest on her hips,  "Listen here", "No one asked your opinion Naoko. Everyone knows that I am the most talented Shinobi in the Death Brigade. Yet time and again I've been passed over for promotion. Time and again I've had my requests to lead teams of our people is denied by our glorious leader.  I'm getting tired of it." is snipped as he stepped by her and up to Satoshi with the most ill of intents.

"Then I hear that this little shit with white hair and a doll fetish gets a leg up and becomes everyone else's boss just because daddy Yagyu likes him." is added with a flare of venom as he loomed almost six inches over Satoshi. "So, little man, what do you have to say for yourself, do you care to put that little button where your talent is? Fight me. I'll show you why I deserve to be where you are right now." giving a little shove he tries to provoke a fight. But Satoshi merely adjusts the strap he had on his cloak and started to turn. "Chicken are you, well ..." a hand falls on the Chunin's shoulder,  "Kyou, it would be in your best interest to go and cool off." is stated as she turned the boy to her. Kyou merely slaps her hand off his shoulder, "Don't get me on your case whore. I know the only reason that you are second in command over..." Again he is stopped by a hand falling on his shoulder. This time it was the initial target of his animosity.  "I wouldn't insult her in that way, she get very uptight about that kind of stuff.", "So, he can talk." is mused as the Chunin turned back to Satoshi unknowing that the puppeteer had attached threads to him as he tried to belittle Naoko. 

"So, how about it, are you going to fight me?" is asked  as he crossed his arms.  "In fighting is irrelevant, I have little reason to fight with you. For whatever reason, you being passed up on advancement is your own fault." that tore it, not only did the leaders around here think that he wasn't able to lead, now this new boy not even here a month was talking down to him. Saying he wasn't skilled enough to lead. With a shove he almost knocks Satoshi on his ass,  "I'll kill you slowly in front of this bitch here, then since she only slept her way to the top. I'll take her down next. Then Yagyu will have to see that I am the most capable Shinobi on his little roster.",  "Kyou, I'm getting",  "No, he wants a fight. I'll do it" is interrupted as Satoshi sat Doru down on the ground. Now an amused look crosses Kyou's face, finally he was going to get to show why this little shit didn't deserve to be third in command

"I'll kill you, you know that don't you" is asked as he pulled his vest off.  "You said I'm a talker, who is the one running his flaps right now?" is replied which serves to only rile the boy up. Slamming a fist into an open palm it looks as if he was about to charge as Satoshi merely points two fingers at him, as if he was holding an imaginary gun. Naoko looked on with curiosity, she never thought that Kyou would get what he wanted out of Satoshi. Unknown to anyone but the Puppeteer there were four Chakra Threads attached to Kyou, two on his throat and two around his groin and as he started to move a small pulse of blue can be seen from Satoshi's hand. The effects were almost immediate. Kyou hit his knees in such pain he didn't know where to grab first, his throat or his crotch. Beads of sweat formed on his brow as he coughed and gagged wanting to throw up, but being unable to do so. 

With a use of the body flicker Satoshi is behind the boy.  "You always choose your battles, don't let the battles choose you." with that he pulls more thread around the boy's throat. Placing a knee in his back Satoshi rears back. The invisible threads cause creases to form in Kyou's neck as Satoshi pulls back. The Chunin that was once so high on his horse was now being chocked out and his eyes bulge. So pained he couldn't think to bring his hands together for seals much less mold Chakra. it was the best he could do to merely claw at a weapon he had no power to remove. Naoko looked on with cold eyes it was only her stern glare that kept the two Genin from getting involved as Satoshi started to use a sawing motion. Kyou gagged as blood started to seep from wounds as the threads cut into his flesh. He cried, wailed and pleaded as he felt his life slip from him. But they all fell on deaf ears. 

Naoko had no lost love for this one, and now his mouth as Yagyu said it would had gotten him killed. His gurgled plead for life would serve as a lesson for the two that looked up to him. It took almost ten minutes, ten minutes of unimaginable pain to the boy before it ended with his head being sawed off. But soon it spun in place after it rolled form his shoulders.  "Any questions?" is asked as he looked to the Genin and slung the blood off his hands. The look of horror was the only thing he received in return.  "And that is why he was given the title Zansatsu." Naoko states as she walked up to her student,  "Throw that into the Pit, come Satoshi. We're late now and your sparring partner isn't the most patient  person"

_-Later_

Satoshi now stood in a new battle arena and standing before him was a Kunoichi with her arms crossed. She was to be the sparring partner that helped him this day. ~


----------



## Cjones (May 1, 2014)

*Masami/Marietta*

*Mission; The Wedding of The Century*

This Kyo was a young gentlemen indeed. Before Masami knew he softly grabbed her hand with both of their palms lying flat one atop the other. It was very sudden and made her tense up just a bit. He wanted the honor of walking with her into the church. Well, there wasn?t any problem with that on the surface; in fact, she found it kind of sweet really but she just didn?t know how to take it. See it wasn?t really Kyo that was making her nervous, he seemed kind and respectful enough, yet she was more comfortable with herself. A myriad of thoughts ran through her mind if, then, and ?and? scenarios, so many possibilities of what could happen if she took his hand. 

_?W-what if he??_ The Thought trailed off for a bit, in her mind, this could lead to a probably she wouldn?t know how to handle, no, it would lead to a problem she was all too familiar with. A problem that would send her back into despondency, the deepest shadows of her mind before, the place she used to reside before Hisashi had saved her. 

?I-I?m flattered, bu-?Her cheeks were flushed red, but before she could get her answer out. Their hands were unexpectedly separated from one another as Edie very rudely forced herself between the two of them, for no apparent reason it seemed at least that?s what she thought anyway. That was before she started laughing ridiculous like some drunk hyena and went off one some mini rant.

" Firstly, we have Marietta the local lesbian. I needn't explain why she sucks, it's pretty self-explanatory. This bitch walks around in dungarees like, that is so edo-period-and-late!"

She took another jab at Marietta who just raised a gloved hand, completely covering her face, and shook her head back and forth in disbelief. The ultimate expression of disbelief, shame, or exasperation. The facepalm and it was going mighty strong. And it only got more powerful as she basically turned her attention to perhaps the only person in this little group who actually genuinely gave a shit a about her. Talk about stupidity really. 

"we then have this cute little Lolita who is probably going to get date raped by none other than..."

Her attention turned over to Kyo, their newest acquaintance. I guess making everyone in the entire group dislike her was the plan it seemed. 

"A cocky red-head with short term memory loss and a shocking lack of skill in remembering six-letter surnames. He uses the pretense of being a 'gentleman' to plan out his date rapes so ladies...!"

With her piece said she then trotted off, obscenely, as if she was trying to get as much attention on her as possible. Marietta continued facepalming, Kyo looked somewhat annoyed though he seemed pretty good at hiding it and Masami was just shocked though not enough that she wasn?t able to talk. 

?That is behavior?very unbecoming of a lady?? She said softly. 

?Word of advice.? Marietta appeared beside her. ?Don?t get too fooled by her bit of kindness. That Nakano girl is a walking stereotype of blondes, so it?s best not to take her too serious?_to a point_.? The last part of her sentence, she seemed to stress a bit more which earned a giggle from Masami and a quirked eyebrow Marietta. 

?I apologize, but that sounded very similar to something Hisa-kun would say.? This in turned earned a shrug from the foreign girl. Being compared to ?him? wasn?t exactly much of a complemented, but there was some truth in what the Senju had said to her.

?That boy? I?d imagine so.? 
​


----------



## Laix (May 1, 2014)

_Ryoko Hyūga_
SIDE STORY (LIQUID TIME)
_Missing_​
The bell signalling the end of school rang throughout the Sakura Haruno Medical Academy. As all the students left their prisons lessons to embrace the little freedom they have left after the school day, a certain Hyūga prodigy was among the crowds moving to their lockers. Clutching her black school bag hooked over her shoulder, she waved a friendly goodbye to a friend before approaching her locker. With a special chakra-activated seal and a swipe of her index finger, the girl unlocked her private box to reveal its contents - a few books on biology, a certain erotic novel and a pile of sweet wrappers. 

_(Sweets... I really need to cut back b-but... They're so good~~!)_ Ryoko smiled gleefully to herself as she unloaded her bag, swapping the erotic novel titled _'Fifty Shades of Kumogakure'_ for a dull textbook on the _'Positives of Fish Bones in Medical Ninjutsu'._ It was a good tradeoff if you asked her.

As she closed the locker door, the force of the metal slamming shut created a short gust of wind that blew her sweet wrappers out of her locker. Rolling her eyes, Ryoko went to go and clean up the colorful wrappers when she noticed something peculiar.

Square, white and resembling the kind you pass to friends in a silent classroom, it was a note. Turning it over, she read the note to herself quietly.

_After School_
_Small Restaurant down the street from the Nakano Mansion_
_Information on the Maid, Alisa_
_Sakamoto, Satoshi_
​
While his name didn't ring any bells, Alisa certainly set off loud ones. She presumed he was somewhat involved with the mission; perhaps one of the kidnappers. Although now she thinks about it while racing through the school to the exit, didn't the Alisa mention a Satoshi?

Wait, no. That was a trap. That 'Alisa' was just one of Kongou's scum in disguise. The real Alisa was still missing, so what would this boy know? There were so many questions racing through her head but two stood out.

_Could he be trusted and should she grab Edie?_

As if the devil was taunting her, Ryoko passed said blonde from a distance. At the main entrance to the school standing on the grand steps was Edie Nakano surrounded by a crowd of onlookers as she forced a 2nd Year to lick her mary janes clean. While she was certainly tempted to bring the idiot along just for the reason she'd never hear the end of it if she didn't, there were major concerns that led to her to decide not to involve her. 

For one, Edie's memory was... strange since her 'death'.

_*- Three Days Ago -*_

_The train to Konoha howls among the leaves as it tears past the countryside. Sat in a first class carriage are Edie Nakano and Ryoko Hyūga who are discussing the mission to rescue the Nakano's maid, Alisa, from Kongou's hired kidnappers in Fuzengakure._

_"Really? That's all you remember?" Ryoko asked curiously with a raised eyebrow._

_"Yeah... I don't think I've missed anything. We went to Fuzen, we couldn't find Alisa and that's that... Stop acting so strange, idiot."_

_Edie's response just sunk the Hyūga trying to wrap her mind around this deeper into the mess. The blonde was just touching the tips of the truth. In actual fact, she was leading the charge to go and rescue Alisa; alerted Kongou's guards prematurely about their arrival and then preceded to leave the Chūnin fighting hordes after hordes of fodder like a cheap action survival game. While she wasn't sure what Edie encountered with Ren inside the brothel, it involved said brothel burning to the ground and the trio running to an explosion at a hotel. _

_Even stranger, Edie remembers the explosion but seems to not recall anything during her moment of 'death'. Ryoko wanted to press the blonde for more questions on that subject. Her heart stopped so she certainly encountered death, but the girl claims its just black. Not even a light, a relative or the visions of Valhalla as the Nakano's religion claims?_

_"The explosion? Your death? All these things you've just conveniently forgotten?" She avoided mentioning anything Edie hadn't already mentioned prior; now she was just double checking to confirm._

_"Yes, ugh can we please stop with the questions!?"_

_*- Present -*_

Ryoko arrived at this said restaurant, her eyes not quite sure what she was looking for. She had no idea who this Satoshi was and was hoping he would recognise her. The girl took a seat at a vacant table overlooking Edie's grand home that attracted tourists and onlookers filled with envy. As she waited for someone to approach her, the girl let out a soft sigh while resting her chin in her palm.

(Why are you so troublesome...)
​


----------



## Chaos Theory (May 1, 2014)

*Zansatsu|Genin|Konahagakure|Liquid Time*

*[Haruno, Sakura Medical Academy, Konohagakure]​*​
[Who Defines What is Wrong? II|Liquid Time]​
Classes seemed to last a lot longer than he remembered from his first time here in Konoha. Or maybe that was just his nerves talking. Picking up the cup of coffee he had ordered he drank on it as the streets started to get busy. Looking to the sky he took a deep breath, maybe he should have confronted her in person and not used a note. There was no promise that she'd visit her locker at any point. In fact he was going off hearsay that it was indeed Ryoko's locker. So many possibilities. So many likely outcomes, what if it wasn't here locker. He was sure that plenty of people in the school knew of Alisa and though he didn't know if most knew of her kidnapping, he was sure that if he put it in the wrong locker that Edie would be the first to hear of it.

He didn't need that, no that would cause too much of a scene. The heiress was too prone to rash action. He needed the Hyuga's level head, or at least he hoped that she was level headed. A sigh escapes him as he bowed it seemed like forever. Looking at a watch he was about to call it a day, mission failed. Well there was always tomorrow to try again. Standing he pulls a few Ryo from his pockets and lays them on the mesh table. Pulling the cup over he weighs the bills down so they wouldn't blow away. After shoving his hands into his pockets he starts to walk back toward the hotel. He is stopped though when the Hyuga approached. He could see that she was looking for someone, good she was the one that had gotten the note. He just hoped that she left Edie out of it. He had heard that though there was a heated rivalry between the two, that they were more or less friends. In the since of a married couple that couldn't stand one another.      

The boy waited a moment to see if he could spot the blonde wrecking ball as he walked around moving in between people. After a couple minutes pass he sees no Nakano and approaches the table the Hyuga sat. Pulling a chair out he too sits and peers into her pearly white eyes. It was unsettling to be setting across from someone that would have killed him not to long ago and she was definitely on a level different from the self proclaimed white eye demon of Konoha. No, she was a woman of skill, she'd have taken Dante's head off his shoulders for the way he smelt and acted back in Suna. This was a true Hyuga Heir.

 "My name is Sakamoto, Satoshi. Are you willing to listen to me?" is asked after what seemed like a long pause.~


----------



## Bringer (May 1, 2014)

*Ryu Reikon*

As his slide came to a halt as the Houki boy avoided it with a jump, Ryu quickly got on his feet to prepare for the upcoming attack. However once again Ren seemed to be ahead of the game, as there was no chance to prepare for the upcoming attack. It was already upon him. His tanto increased in lengths through the utilization of chakra, and if it wasn't for Ryu's minor dragon transformation technique he would've very well lost his eye. Fortunately for him with the combination of increased physical capabilities and reflexes the boy defensively put up his arms in a x like fashion, while also simultaneously jumping backwards. The result however was the sword slashing into his arms, making a considerably deep gash. Wincing in pain the boy landed from his backwards jump. 

It was far too clear, this was not a battle the dragon prince could win. Before Ren could get a chance to follow up with another attack, Ryu quickly pulled out a smoke bomb and threw it between them. As both of them were swallowed hole by the ominous cloud, the prince's last words were said. "You won the fight, but with Alisa dead I've won the battle." He muttered in his dry emotionless voice before making his escape. 

With Ryu believing that he had killed the maid, he put the mission to rest. It was complete.


----------



## Chaos Theory (May 1, 2014)

*Zansatsu|Genin|Sunagakure*

*[The Pit, Sunagakure]​*​

[Is There too Deep a Price for Victory? IV, Mechanical Second Shot]​
_Whoso sheddeth man?s blood, by man shall his blood be shed
- Genesis 9:6_​
So, you're Zansatsu? Not much to look at are ya?" the woman stated. She was a dark skinned beauty and built a lot like Naoko, except that she had a lot larger bust line. Which meant there was hope for the petit assassin.  "Satoshi, this is my Sensei. Fukusaku,Yashuko. She is a much better teacher than I." 



 "Well, even if you don't look like much, Yagyu has spoken highly of you, so tell me. What is it you want of me today?" Satoshi gulped. This woman was Naoko's teacher and they wanted him to spar with her?  "He has a new Jutsu he needs to try out, but working it out on dummies won't cut it, and the people he sees as peers piss their pants." Naoko declares as it seemed that Satoshi had a frog in his throat. The woman cupped her chin,  "Are you sure that I'm the right person to be sparring with him then?" Naoko nods,  "You made me the woman I am today. I'm sure you can make him a excellent Shinobi.",  "I think that she is right Naoko, she shouldn't" suddenly Yashuko's arm is around Satoshi's neck a wide, sinister grin hanging about her features.  "If my student thinks that you are capable of sparring with me, that means she has high faith in your ability not to die completely <3" there it was, that wink.

The one that Naoko used so often. A chill ran up Satoshi's spine now that he's learned who originated it and goose bumps ran across his shoulders and back as the woman lead him to the center of the training field.  "Alright, I promise I'll go easy, take it slow with you as not to break my new play thing." is stated as she parted ways with him. In what seemed like an instant the woman stood across from him. Naoko walked into a judge's position and held her hand up. Satoshi quickly pulls Doru off his shoulder in anticipation for her hand to drop. Naoko looking to both for a split second then dropped her hand. 

*WOOOSH!*

Naoko's hair blew like crazy as if a strong wind had suddenly picked up and a blank expression crossed the woman's face as the wall behind her exploded into a fine mist. The rest seemed to crumble as Yashuko landed on one foot where Satoshi once stood. Her hand landed atop Doru stopping the spin that it had fallen into from her sudden attack.  "I thought you said you were going to go easy on him, I couldn't even see that attack!!" is shouted as she peered over her shoulder.  "Satoshi?" both women appeared over his prone form in an instant. Eyes were swirled and blood seemed to pour from every inch of his face.  "You can fix that, right?" is asked as the dark skinned woman pointed down to the near lifeless boy."[/color],  "I don't know!" is screamed as she fell to her knees forming the seals at a high rate.

Blue flashes from Naoko's hands as he goes to heal Satoshi. All the while Yashuko squatted and pulled a power bar from between her breast. Opening it she begins to eat,  "You're not going to help me?",  "I have complete faith in your abilities" is replied as she chewed away. Naoko sweats, the woman hadn't changed at all. Pulling her focus back to Satoshi, she pours all the Chakra she could into him to heal him in a timely manner.   

_-Closer to Nightfall_

 "Alright, alright. I apologize for that, I didn't realize that your were a Genin." the woman states patting at the back of her head. Then folding her arms over her chest she looks the boy over as he looked at her with that deer in the headlights look.  "Oh, come on. It wasn't that bad, was it? It's not like you died or anything.",  "His heart stopped three times while I worked on him Sensei" Naoko stated which only made Satoshi fear this woman even more.  "Only three times? That is a new record. Usually it's more like once and they die... I'm learning to be more gentle!" is exclaimed with a large grin. Who was this woman and why did she make Kaz seem like a kitten?  "Alright boy, here is what we're going to do. I'm going to help you out with this move, but for me to do this you're going to have to be on the top of your game, as even with what I'm about to do I'll be still around Jonin level in power." is stated as she pulled her hands together.

 "Shadow Clone" is muttered as a dozen of the woman appeared in rapid order. Satoshi eyes narrow,  "Clones won't help me, they are.." Suddenly one of the clones was on him grabbing him quite literally by the balls.  "Shadow Clones are quite as real as your Poison or Sand Clones Satoshi, except they are exact replicas of myself down to my pretty yellow eyes. My Chakra is divided among all of them which will make it somewhat easier for you to live through this. Now. As I said, keep an eye on the birdie." is stated as eleven clones and the real woman went over to Naoko to sit by her. Pulling Doru up with Threads the cloak that wrapped it is blown away as the puppet is charged toward the last standing clone. 

As it neared her Satoshi clenched a hand and caused it to explode into pieces to ensnare her,  "Mechanical Second Shot!" is declared as the pieces of Doru closed in on the woman. But even with only a fraction of Yashuko's ability she vanishes and plants a kiss on Satoshi's cheek.  "You're a puppeteer, you should know that the direct approach won't work. Where are we, in grade school where I have to tell you about your own skill set?" is yelled from the sideline.  "I knew that, I just",  "Just what? Thought I was going to allow you to snag me in some dangerous contraption freely? That is a Shadow Clone when I goes poof, I experience the pain it goes through. Kind of like a cruel life lesson for using a forbidden technique." is stated as the clones talked amongst themselves. Naoko seemed red in the face having so many of her Sensei around her at once,  "Oi, where are you looking?" turning to the clone as it spoke Satoshi is spiked into the ground. It wasn't a serious blow. But it did ring his bell. 

 "If you want to have this move work in combat, you have to be able to us it on the fly and trick the opponent into it. Now get up and try again" ~


----------



## luffy no haki (May 1, 2014)

*Uchiha Akaya/Forest of Death*

_Honō no Tate​_
Akaya is in the middle of the terrain he usually uses as training grounds during his sessions with Uchiha Takao or Inuzuka Kaito who by the way arent with him this time around. Surrounding him a black circle drawn on the ground; by its looks it gives the idea that something had been burning there, obviously the thin trails of smoke coming from it are the proof. Akaya?s eyes are closed at the cneter of said circle."Not good enough" he spoke before making the seal of the Ram charging some chakra, then a short chain of handseals is made by his joined hands.

Tiger->Horse->Dragon->Ox

Sucking in some air, Akaya retains it for amoment in his longs and then expells it from his mouth. The flames touch the ground and immediately begin to form the circle; until then everything was fine but suddenly the flames begin to go wild and instead of the full circle, they move closer to the boy?s body and start to rise into the air generating a tornado made of flames. The violent stream of fire lasted nothing but three seconds before disappearing. Then still in the same place, Akaya was on one of his knees, his arms, legs and clothes showing burn marks although not very serious injuries.

"If I can?t control this shit I won?t be able to make this work out"he said and immediately stood up. Putting his hands together anew, Akaya performs the same sequence of handseals as before, he took a big amount of ir into his lungs and after waiting a few moments, as if it where a flamethrower, the chakra turning into flames as soon as they come out from his mouth reached again the same distance acquiring the ideal radius for the technique. In an instant the flames completed the path of the circle and then began to do the same as before, they came out from teh designed path and went into the circle going for Akaya and starting to form a tornado. Using the seal fo the Tiger, Akaya tried to keep a constant flow and to mold his chakra with all his effort. Slowly the flames returned to the circle limits and started to join but before they could acquire any definite form, the jutsu ended adn with a small explosion the flames faded away.

The Tiger, the Horse following the Dragon and the Ox only to finally add for a second time the hand seal of the Tiger to the sequence. The Uchiha lad felt the chakra accumulating inside his body; the temperature rapidly increasing inside himself and then when he felt it was the moment he spat a big amount of flames that immediately adorned the perimeter of the circle drawn on the ground by the past attempts. Closing his eyes the black-haired boy concentrates to give shape to his fire as it starts to revolt around him and somehow managing to form a sphere while moving in some sort of spiraling motion as if trying to stick to each other. Yet before completing the figure desired by Akaya, the flames -just like before- were pulled apart by a little explosion only to eventually fade away.

Letting himself fall to the ground and with an erratic breathing, Akaya looks at the clouds and his surroundings. He is almost there and he wa sin the need of a new jutsu like this one. With some difficulty the jinchuuriki pulls his body up and puts his hands together, the already known series of hand signs makes itself present and the chakra that with them Akaya stored inside his body comes out form the mouth of the kid as he blows.  Even faster than before yet with less intensity, the geometry made of flames is created and like with past times, the source of heat starts to go wild for a moment however this time the Uchiha was able to control them to some extent. Following a spiral-like path, the fire starts to get together forming some sort of ceiling above Akaya, also defending in every direction. A dome made of flames.

"Honō no Tate !!"he said in the middle of it before opening his eyes and admire hie new technique. With this the first part of the training was done and without advice, the host of the Nibi allowed the shield  mad eof flames to disappear before falling to the ground asleep.
--------------------------
*Next day*

Akaya is in the center of the same circle he trained at the day before. Using the already known hand signs, the flames come out from akaya?s mouth with agood speed and intensity, this time getting together quickier than before and forming the fire dome which was the Uchiha?s new defensive technique. The most difficult part was done but there wa ssomething else to take care of...Dos the technique work as it should? Reaching a rock which was containing a tense string, Akaya sends the rock away and ties the string to his leg before walking back to the spot he wa ssuing before.

"Let?s do this"after those words said to himself, he cut thr string with a shuriken. A cracking sound echoed through the zone and Akaya immediately began to form the sequence for the technique. As he moved his hands he could clearly hear three explosions and immediately from his left, right and back a storm of shuriken and kunai coming from those directions were rocketed towards the boy. In that moment the flames rapidly were expelled from within him and frome dthe circle only for a split second later to revolt around akaya forming a cicular shield surrounding the black-haired boy completely. The intensity of the spiraling flames stopped the weapons in their tracks although some of them managed to go through it however they lost all impulse once the shield was trespassed being rendered useless.

Assuming the few weapons that went through the shield did so because of the need of more chakra, Akaya prepared a new trap with the same design and repeated the process this time stopping everything that came flying at him. As the flames vanished, Akaya smiled at his new creation.


----------



## Kei (May 1, 2014)

_[The Young Flame of Fuzen; Kyo Minami]
[Mission; The Wedding of The Century]_​

The way she flustered with him reminded Kyo of a certain shrine maiden and in a lesser extent he got the feeling of wanting to tease her. Though he would take it out on the young blue hair shrine maiden when he gets home, the thought of seeing her flustered face made him smile. 

He released Masami hands, he couldn?t tease her like he would Kei, but the feeling was there. Kei was going to be in for it once he got home, a slight smirk appeared on his face on wondering how to get the shrine maiden stuttering to the point of fainting. 

However as soon as he thought that Edie had burst between them, the woman had no sense of shame!

_?Bitch?? _Kyo couldn?t help but hiss under his breath, there was no one like the woman in front of her, she wasn?t cute nor anything he would see good in a woman! It was like she was trying to get under his skin and he found it harder and harder to even hold back with each time she opened her mouth. 

"A cocky red-head with short term memory loss and a shocking lack of skill in remembering six-letter surnames. He uses the pretense of being a 'gentleman' to plan out his date rapes so ladies...!"

Kyo eyes widen as people began to whisper amongst themselves. This woman was the ugliest piece of shit he ever had the displeasure to hang around. If it wasn?t for her big chest and tight ass, there would be literally nothing good about her.  Every time she opened her mouth it was a slight reminder to Kyo that some children weren?t born with the same amount of brain cells, so they make it up with a bigger mouth. 

At this point his blood was boiling, but he bit his cheek hard. For his mother, he would control himself for his mother. She wouldn?t like it if he came back and told her a story about he knocked a girl clear on her face. Kyo took a deep breath as he stood up straight. There was nothing cute about the blonde in front of him. Nothing! Kyo looked behind him to Masami and Marietta...

?How?.?? He asked pointing to Edie, how they could cope with her or even be in the same room with her, but if anything she was not doing herself any justice. 

Kyo took a couple of deep breaths before walking into the church and just like he figured the insides were decorated just like the outside. Nothing but black and white decoration, though it was almost kind of cool how breath taking a scene like this could be. Finding the wife to be room wasn?t really hard, they just followed the ruckus. Bride?s maids hanging outside the door as a loud constant yelling was heard outside.

?MOM PLEASE NOT RIGHT NOW! CAN WE TALK ABOUT IT AFTER THE WEDDING!??

?HIS FINACIAL STATUS SHOULD BE DISCUSS NOW, DID YOU KNOW HE TOOK OUT A LOAN WHEN HE WAS 18?! WHO TAKES OUT LOANS AT THAT AGE??

?HE WAS GOING TO COLLEGE MOM!?

?HE WASN?T SMART ENOUGH TO GET A FULL PAID SCHOLARSHIP?!?

?MOTHER!?​
Kyo stopped dead in his tracks, was it too late to turn around? This wasn?t what he was expecting at all. Though as soon as he thought that the mother noticed him and ushered them in. The bride was dressed in a stunning bridal grown that Kyo didn?t know how to put into words but it did look really nice on her. When she saw him, she smiled and he smiled back, she was probably hoping that they didn?t hear the loud yelling that was coming from the room.

?Good, I suspect you are the security we ordered?? The mother said walking towards the table that was lined with makeup, ?We need you to keep certain people out of the wedding.?

Picking up four pieces of stacked papers, she handed it to them, ?You ask their names, if there name isn?t on the list they don?t get in. Simple as that... This wedding is going to be perfect and we don?t need any hooligans to storm in and cause a ruckus.?

The stacks of paper were heavy, really heavy, wasn?t a wedding for friends and family of the bride? How many people were going to arrive here?  

?I?m Rosa by the way.? The woman in the bridal gown introduced herself, ?Thank you for taking up this request and this lovely lady is my mother.?

The old woman snorted, ?They don?t need introductions, they need orders, guard the two entrances, the one in the front and the one in the back, and if I catch you slacking I won?t hesitate to dock your pay.?


----------



## Laix (May 1, 2014)

_Edie Nakano_
SIDE STORY (LIQUID TIME MISSION)

​ 
Sat at their own table at the mediocre wedding reception, Edie sulked with her right leg hooked over the other, her chair pushed away from the round table. Lesbian, victim and pervert were standing nearby, albeit with a safe distance between herself and the peasants - the last thing she'd want is to return home 'smelling like poor people'.

The mother of the bride who had just finished arguing with her darling spawn had approached them with a stack of shit. Edie scoffed with raised eyebrows upon laying eyes on the task at hand.

Paperwork? _As if._

"Good, I suspect you are the security we ordered? We need you to keep certain people out of the wedding."

She handed one pile to each of them, Edie receiving what felt like the thickest. Rolling her eyes with a giggle, Nakano barely listened to what bridezilla's mother had to say. 

"You ask their names, if their name isn't on the list they don't get in. Simple as that. This wedding is going to be perfect and we don't need any hooligans to storm in and cause a ruckus."

While the bride wearing a dress that Edie was slightly envious of introduced herself as 'Rosa', the mother immediately cut her off like an untrained dog, snorting away.

"They don't need instructions, they need orders. Guard the two entrances, the one in the front and the one in the back. And if I catch you slacking I won't hesitate to dock your pay."

Standing up, Edie grabbed her papers and heaved it into her right arm. It wasn't as heavy as she'd thought it would be, but it was still straining this poor girl's beauty. Any longer and she'd get wrinkles.

Before she walked off to the entrance to 'complete' this task, she made a sly little remark under her breath.

"Dock my pay? I could probably buy your daughter's virginity with my loose change..."

"What was that?"

Oh dear, she hadn't heard had she?

Like Edie gave a shit.

"Nothing~!" She smiled cheerfully as the symptoms of fake bitch syndrome began to slowly make an appearance. With a sway of the hips and flick of the loose strands of hair hanging from her messy bun, Edie Nakano walked over towards the entrance. The fox waited just a few moments for the annoying hag to be distracted before grabbing the first male she spotted - he looked about her age, average looks, average height. 

_(Perfect!)_

"Ano, excuse me~!"

Catching his attention, he approached her with a helpful grin.

"You okay miss?"

"N-No! You see, these papers are so heavy a-and... I have to do guard duty but I really need to sit down!"

She slammed the papers down on the nearest table, leaning over with an adorable smile and batting eyelashes. Her breasts were almost falling out of her pastel pink dress, something the boy tried so hard to avoid staring at. With an urge in his pants and an even bigger one in his heart, he eagerly agreed to help.

"Of course miss! Don't mind me, I'll do it just for you!"

Suddenly switching demeanor, she threw the pen at him before sitting down at the table, sitting in the same position as before.

"Cool, I have no idea what to do, come back to me when its done, thanks."

"S-Sure..." Realising he had just become the victim of FBS, the poor guy picked up the guest list and heaved it over to the entrance where he began performing Edie's duties.

He wasn't even going to get paid for this.
​


----------



## Sumon (May 1, 2014)

*Shinomori Aoshi, Land of Rivers. LT*
_Side Arc: Kusanagi no Tsurugi; Yamata no Orochi
Part 2: Origin of the beast_

Having successfully placed eight rolls of rice on the shore, one for each Orochi?s head, both Aoshi and the eighth daughter, whose name was Asuka, found themselves in front of her family?s house. About 10 minutes of casual walk away from the ocean, the house was pretty ordinary: two floors, built from wood and bricks only, a few windows and nothing more. Outdoors there was a wooden fence surrounding the whole house, some crop fields in the backyard, and chopped trees, which wood was used to heat up the house.

Upon appearing in their sight, parents, who were way past their prime with gray hair on their scalps, burst out of the house with concerned looks. ?Who is his man?? Asuka?s father asked, having put his arm around shivering mother?s shoulders. Fear and uncertainty were plain visible in their eyes.

?Father, mother, feed this man, give him a bed to sleep in for a day or two and he will slay the monster!? Asuka tried to calm her parents, who didn?t share the girl?s optimism about Aoshi?s chances.

?Him?...? The father paused, looking at Aoshi in almost mocking way, analyzing the young man and the way he looked. But having finally noticed a forehead protector he was wearing, the father?s rage settled down: ?All right, I guess we won?t starve out with additional mouth to feed... Woman, start a fire. It?s time for dinner?

The whole time Aoshi remained silent. The parents? reaction to him didn?t faze him, and he didn?t really care about the doubt shown by the father. He was fully confident in his abilities and just wanted to feel some sweet food in his mouth.

At the dinner table with plate half-full of fish, and the dark outside already casting a great shadow all over the house, the father told a very touchy story of how Orochi and they ?got to know each other?. Two females at the table could hardly control their emotions throughout the story as their sorrows were watering down all the time.

?It all started almost exactly seven years ago. I was fishing in the ocean like I always do to feed my family, while our oldest, God rest her soul, was washing a bunch of clothes by the shore. Suddenly, something hooked on my fishing pole and I pulled it. It was a miniature serpent. I pulled it to my boat and killed it as it was very squirmy... If I could go back in time, I would release that serpent back into the ocean as it brought us a curse.? The father took a deep breath, wiped a sorrow and continued.

?By the time I rowed back to the shore, a giant eight headed serpent swam out of the depths of the ocean and appeared in front of our very own eyes. I swear on my soul and the soul of my children, I had never seen anything like that before. That was the day when gray hear began appearing on my head...

One of the serpent?s heads started talking in human language, the very same language that I now speak. It said that because I had killed its baby and wanted to feed it to my starving daughters, I would have to sacrifice my poor daughters myself and let the serpent eat them, starting tomorrow...

The next day the monster did just like it said it would: the serpent came to our house and ate our oldest... It also said it would come for the next one a year later, and then the follow year again, and again, and again, until all of our beloved daughters were gone. Now we tried to prevent this, reason with the monster, run away for God?s sake, but we have nowhere to run. There is not a living soul around, nothing. There is ocean on one side and woods on the other. All of our wealth is in this forsaken place; we can?t afford to move as we?d starve to death.

Please, great warrior, carry out your promise and slay the beast. We?re only two days away from losing Asuka and we very much want to prevent that. I?ll give you all our food, just slay it.? 

The whole family was covered in sorrows, while Aoshi remained eating and listening closely. During night, he made necessary preparations and in the very early morning went to the ocean to face Yamato no Orochi...​


----------



## Kenju (May 1, 2014)

[5 Lives Code - Am I That Easy To Forget]
-Mission: Kill The Traitor (Part 10)-
[FONT=?Book Antiqua?]
In the dark night, much later into the night than before, another conversation takes place. Yet it isn't in the rambunctious village from before. Instead it's within the depths of a forest not too far from Takiumi village. 

The single hooded girl, named Riokou, laid against a wooden tree with a blanket over her her body. From what the ''eyes'' within Takiumi village told her, the target hand escaped somewhere within this direction. 

Of course, only a fool would rest within such a dangerous area she had no knowledge about. Especially when her hunt could be anywhere nearby. That was why there were several thin wires dressed around the trees nearby in order to keep away any assassination attempts. 

Within that wired cage, Riokou yet again held the communication device to her ear. In contrast to the cool and calm demeanor of the kunoichi, the party on the other line had a rather fiery attitude.

"------------------------!!"

"My apologies, it wasn't my intention to have the mission take this long,"

"------------------------------------------------!!!"

"I  assure you Mr. Uragiri, this mission won't take much longer to finish,"

"----------------------------------------------------!!"

"Yes, he still has the girl with him. From what I could tell she wasn't harmed at all. More surprisingly, she seemed to be comfortable with that young man who murdered her family,"

Riokou kept a somewhat hostile conversation with the man who had been along with Aoshi on that mission they had been on in the middle of that massacre. To be honest, Riokou didn't take a particular liking to this person. The girl took full blame for how long she was taking, however she felt there was no need for such rude language. 

Nevertheless, Riokou showed no signs of discontent with the furious person on the other line.

"-------------------------------------------------------------------------!!!"

"You're right, he may have her under some sort of genjutsu in order no to create a hastle. I've thought of this possibility myself,"

"---------------------!!"

"Yes, as you say, it's not a possibility, it's absolutely certain. Pardon me,"

"-----------------------------!!"

"Reinforcements!? Mr. Uragiri, there's no need for--"

"--------------------------------------------!!"

"Mr. Uragiri, needing further support for a single man like this is-"

"--------------------------------------------------!!"

"Sigh, Yes.....yes, fine as you say....When will they be here?"

"---------------------------------------------!!"

"In the morning?....I see. I promise to have the mission complete tomorrow. Good night,"

Riokou took another deep breath as she ended the rather annoying call. Her eyes stared off into the darkness of the woods ahead as she thought to herself.

Four reinforcements on their way. She hadn't gotten their names but they were sure to be rather skilled in their own right. 

As she fell into slumber, she would have to deal with the thought of not only having to interact with other people but having to deal with the fact there were others needed because she couldn't settle her business in time.
[/font]​


----------



## Cjones (May 1, 2014)

*Masami/Marietta*

*[Mission; The Wedding of The Century*

Here they were, sat at a table at the reception of the wedding. The howls of the bride and her mother were there for everyone to hear. One would that such an argument should wait until they were in private, where they could discuss the issue so total strangers wouldn?t be aware of your business. Regardless of such worries all they could do was sit and wait, each on every end of the table, to receive orders on what exactly they were supposed to do. 

Marietta laid back in her chair, arms folded, while Masami, who wore white elbow length gloves, had her hands folded in her lap and sat straight up in her chair, prim and proper as one would expect. Luckily they didn?t have to wait to much longer as the as the mother finally took notice of them. 

?Good, I suspect you are the security we ordered?? The mother said walking towards the table that was lined with makeup, ?We need you to keep certain people out of the wedding.?

With her words came the plop of four dense stacks of paper, one for everyone to sift through. Masami was slightly taken aback at just how huge the stack was. She even tried lifting it and could barely get it off the table. Just how as she supposed to carry these huge stacks? 

?I?m Rosa by the way.? The woman in the bridal gown introduced herself, ?Thank you for taking up this request and this lovely lady is my mother.?

The old woman snorted, ?They don?t need introductions, they need orders, guard the two entrances, the one in the front and the one in the back, and if I catch you slacking I won?t hesitate to dock your pay.?

As the mother walked off with her with that piece of information said, Edie rose from the table and walked off herself. Marietta just looked at her before staring at the massive stack in front of her. She could and would get this job done, that was no question, but if any one of them were slacking off they were going to get docked? As the foreign girl?s eyes darted across those who remained, she had a particular feeling on who that would be. The boy they just met, Kyo, didn?t seem like the type but she really didn?t know him and she had an idea of how Masami operated from the few dealings back home she had with her. She was the one who often kept that boy in line, so she was sure she would be a slacker. 

They only left the spoiled monello. 

?I?ll be teaming with Masami.? Marietta said abruptly grabbing both her and the other girl?s stacks with no problem. ?Sorry to leave you with the spoiled cagna guy, but we?ll leave you the rein her in. I would do it myself, though they might lead to trouble for all of us mission wise and for back home.? ​


----------



## LunarCoast (May 1, 2014)

luffy no haki said:


> Shinkurou Kengo
> 
> _What a sword is meant for XIII - Shin?s Struggle III_​
> 
> ...



Hatori takes a step back fairly worried when the man come for him, he was at the very least glad he provided support to Shin, so atleast he could go down with a clear mind. Thankfully, the two clones blocked him and took the fight back into their own hands. Now time to check on the fatty.

He used the time they bought to reposition himself further from the frontlines, and regain his focus upon Shin who was... running around? Hatori shouts, "What the hell man?! You act all cool and shit after the clone jutsu and now your running around...." He sighs Shin was certainly something else, he wasn't sure if he could quite predict what Shin would do next at any given moment. This whole expedition into the mountains was.... something else.

He waits, for when the fatty had his back turned and rushes in. He wasn't quite as silent with his body beginning to feel heavier with each passing moment now, and he was certain at this stage something was actually causing him to slow down significantly. He certainly couldn't go in for the kill but... with luck he could force them into retreat. As he goes in to strike he is forced to dodge right as the apperntly stupid one seemed to notice him and almost landed a punch to the stomach instead skimming past him. Hatori puts one leg forward skidding to a quick halt and makes a upward swing aimmed to the midsection but the attack was much slower than before, and while he landed a hit he himself recieved a blow to his chest.

The exchange seemed to leave, after a brief moment a weak wave of very uncontrolled chakra broke from Amagumo's blade which was for the most part evaded but still landed a good blow. The remaining chakra moving past cuts into the metoerite which for some unknown reason seemed capable of leaving a small but clear cut in the outer shell. He falls to his knee releasing Amagumo and coughing up a significant portion of blood into the water which like before seemed to disolve.

The man who was once stoud by the drill looks up at the small cut some urgency. His attention briefly being drawn to Hatori, "Curious weapon." 
With this he pulled his fist back, and punched aginste the rock, causing the weakend fragment to break loose dropping right into the mans hand. He grins, "We are done here, let's leave before we draw any more unwanted attention." He crates a handsign before disappearing in a puff of smoke leaving Hatori on his knees, watching as the other two disappeared before getting to his feet and wiping the blood from around his chin.

He utters some words in a foreign language, _"Viilit nesla odelmin e van rensii, sil ti gar, odelmin vimil ginrinit. Bastards..."_


----------



## luffy no haki (May 1, 2014)

Shinkurou Kengo

_What a sword is meant for XIV - Go back to Kumo_​

"What the hell man?! You act all cool and shit after the clone jutsu and now your running around...."when I heard this  sentence I kinda got pissed. Yeah right dude, ya say that because ya don?t have this creepy fatass running and drooling after ya trying ta get a good bite from yer body"Well, yeah, try ta take my place and be this shithead?s idea of food.Then we will see if ya don?t run!"I yelled still escaping from the bastard, how can he even think I am food? Maybe I would even let him give me abite if he were one of those sexy bombshells I like so much but not whe he is this ugly, bald and smelly legged ball!! Seeing that we were now running around the puddle caused by one of my techniques before, I take the chance and slip through his legs; it was then that Akarusa came to mah aid and well ya already know how it eded. Take that stupid pig!

After the skirmish, the little group of enemies left the place but they didn?t seem scared, more like they got what they wanted and now they deemed  unworthy to keep fighting a pair of kids. Bastards, if I ever find?em again I?ll beat their asses! Getting close to akarusa i hear his words, it?s an strange laguage, hopefully the dude isn?t insulting me."Hey pal, ya okay?"I say helping him to stand."Kakakakah seems like we scared those peeps ad now..."I said looking at the meteorite we need a good amount of this beautiful thing. "Seems like tha treasure all along wa s what we came for in first place! Can ya imagine? if those guys are from soem weird ass organization, it just means that the sword I am getting will be like ultra-awesome or something!" I let out kinda excited and run towards the meteorite, having a closer point of view, I notice the cracks coverings ome parts of it.

The material is completley black, something different from what I ever saw, indeed it look more like coal. Inside the cracks there were two kinds of light. Blue and red. why is that? i wonder. After a second thinking and not reaching any kind of explanation i start to do the same that our opponent did and punched it many times until the right amount I thought was needed fell off from the structure of the meteorite. If I  think about a little, the fact that this part of the cave has some sorta blue light may be because there are some parts of this thing scattered around.

"Sorry for tha wait, let?s go back bro."I told that to him witha big smile, this pal was a very good help, probably those two assholes would have beaten me if he hadn?t been there. Our way back was pretty animated, we talked about many meaningless things and we even found a diret way to the foot of the mountain. In a couple of hours we were already close to Kumo again.

"Guess this is the end. Thanks for hellping me, dude. If ya ever need help ya can come to kumo and look for Takashi-sensei, he knows how to contact me." I said and extended my hand.


----------



## Kei (May 1, 2014)

_[The Young Flame of Fuzen; Kyo Minami]
[Mission; The Wedding of The Century]_​
The first person on his mind to team up with was Masami. The young lady was everything that he wanted in a partner. She was well mannered and pretty damn cute in the personality department. The elegant features she had was more than enough to make up for her shyness. Though the shyness only added to the cuteness factor that was she. 

However, as soon as he turned around with big stack of paper ensue, Marietta got to her first. He was too slow to the draw and now he was stuck with the rude cow?

The Gods were truthfully not on his side today, brushing the back of his head as he sighed a bit. She wasn?t sad at that entire woman. Marietta was probably really happy that she got to the Masami before he did. She was waiting for it, the woman was more of a predator than he was, and that probably wasn?t the scariest thought that went through his mind. The scariest thought that was going through his head was the thought of spending time with Edie. The long drawn out hours of hearing the cow talk in that annoying way she did. 

Kyo shivered at the thought of it, but he moved his feet anyway. Best to get it over than to actually prolong the suffering any longer. Walking out the door he looked for the blonde, but she wasn?t anywhere around. Where the hell could she had slipped off too that snake? Was he actually surprised that she went off somewhere, no not really, but the act alone annoyed him dearly. She was such an un-cute girl, but she had such a pretty face?

It was truthfully a struggle?

Looking around for the blonde, he notice another kid was carrying around the same heavy packet of paper. It was in list format, so he doubted that it had nothing to do with the girl. 

?Yo, excuse me.? Kyo called out to the young boy, the boy looked up from the list, ?Can I see that list??

The boy didn?t fight Kyo and showed him the list, his face scrunched up a bit?

It was the same list?

Kyo took the list from the boy without question. Not only did she start off on the wrong path. The girl was literally taking a train down that path. The two packets were heavy but not as heavy as the burden Edie was constantly put on him. It wouldn?t matter to him if she pretended to be polite in front of guest and did her job, but then bitched at him for some odd reason.  He?ll probably think it be interesting, he was young and dumb, a challenge is a challenge, but she didn?t do that. She was the captain of shooting oneself in the foot. 

It didn?t take long to find her, she was practically radiating with her beauty. Though he wondered how many men fell for that trap. Going up to someone like her and then when she opened her mouth complete and utter disappointment to the fifth degree.  

?Niniko?Not only did you create tension in the group.? Kyo said walking up to her and then throwing the packet at her, ?But you want to run away from the only job that you have?.Truthfully you are a bothersome woman. Let?s go, we are guarding the back.?

Kyo walked passed her before looking back, ?You know if your personality matched your face, I?d bet there be a bunch of guys lining up to marry you. Hell I would go as far to say I would have been awestruck.?

Although in reality it was nothing like that, she was a beautiful girl but she had a horrid personality.


----------



## Laix (May 2, 2014)

_Edie Nakano_
SIDE STORY (LIQUID TIME MISSION)

​ In between blowing away the excess dust on her nails from filing away at them, she glanced up to check the boy was doing his job. It would be horribly awful for all those involved if he tried to pull a fast one. Her last glance confirmed he was doing the job, albeit not very well, but it was getting done. It meant she didn't have to strain her beauty in doing such a ludicrous job. Edie Nakano had paid slaves (she wasn't that type of girl except in situations like this where she wasn't really getting paid herself) to mind the door and check the guest list during her extravagant parties. 

Her 17th birthday party made the news earlier this year yet she doubts anyone at this wedding will remember it past the age of fifty.

When her baby blue eyes glanced up yet again to check on the boy, they double blinked with surprise when she saw he was gone. Blondie wasn't as bothered as most would be, instead carrying on filing her nails while scanning the room for where he could be. The last thing she'd want is for that Kyo to come over here and---

"Niniko..."

Ugh, that voice. That annoying voice that just makes her want to chop her ears off without anesthetic. It followed by the slamming of her papers on the table.

"Not only did you create tension in the group but you want to run away from the only job that you have... Truthfully you are a bothersome woman. Let's go, we are guarding the back."

He got her name wrong _again_. Really? Did nobody educate this inbred during his youth? Perhaps she could forgive his poor memory, but not knowing who she is? Because we are all certain now if he knew that he was talking to the Edie Nakano, darling heiress to a multi-billion ryo fortune, he wouldn't have this kind of attitude. 

"My name is *NAKANO! *N-A-K-A-N-O! Spell it you *IDIOT!*"

With a roll of her eyes, she discarded her nail file and picked up the stack of papers, carrying it with both of her arms pressing it close to her chest. As Edie reluctantly followed behind Kyo, he decided it would be smart to make a little comment.

"You know  if your personality matched your face, I’d bet there be a bunch of guys  lining up to marry you. Hell I would go as far to say I would have been  awestruck."

Visibly offended by the comment, she stormed up to him and barged him in the shoulder.

"You doubt there's guys lining up to marry me?"

We all are.

"Well, for your information I was voted Konoha's Most Eligible Bachelorette!"

Actually, she wasn't. It was a list of one-ten, and she wasn't even listed being just seventeen. Alisa came eighth though which you will _never_ hear Edie mentioning.

"And secondly, just because I'm smart enough to not get date-raped by you doesn't make me any less of a lady! Poor Masami, I really need to work on my cockblocking. I don't care for her much but I do care to eliminate all male scum in the world!!"

The end of her claim got a bit too angry, a bit too loud and a bit too strained. People were turning around and whispering in shock at what she had just said. That's not even taking into account what she just said sort of contradicts what she boasted of before about being one of Konoha's 'bachelorettes'.

Just be careful dear, your misandry is showing.
​


----------



## Laix (May 2, 2014)

_Ryoko Hyūga_
SIDE STORY (LIQUID TIME)
_Missing_​ A boy with slightly tanned skin, silver hair and emerald green eyes that bring colour to his bland complexion approached Ryoko. Although she didn't recognise him, she instantly knew that he was this 'Satoshi'.

"My name is Sakamoto, Satoshi. Are you willing to listen to me?" He asked after a slight pause. She was more than hesitant at first. The princess was still beating herself up about not being inside the brothel and being left to deal with a maniacal blood thirsty killer and swarms of generic fodder branded by Kongou. 

If he has information on Alisa, he must've been involved in the mission. There's no other way. Ryoko is even willing to bet that he was one of the kidnappers. She only saw one of them and that was the kamikaze black-headed boy. There was the second main kidnapper which is the one she killed. So the third, the third that was also in the burning brothel and gave her teammates a tough time must've been...?

"Ryoko Hyūga," She smiled, although it seemed pointless. "You probably... know who I am already though. Especially if you found my school and my school locker..."

It would be an understatement to say she was disturbed by him finding where she attends school everyday, even what village she was from. Herself or Edie weren't wearing the Konoha headband, although Edie was wearing the Academy uniform. The school has a little bit of fame outside of the White, so it is quite plausible that he could've seen her uniform and then figured---

Wait, if he saw her uniform, then he was definitely in the brothel. He was certainly the third kidnapper, there was no other way about it. Ryoko suddenly took on a more apprehensive stance, keeping a little extra distance between the two. He still hadn't earned her trust.

"Yeah okay, I'll listen. What you got for me?"
​


----------



## Sumon (May 2, 2014)

*Shinomori Aoshi, Land of Rivers. LT*
_Side Arc: Kusanagi no Tsurugi; Yamata no Orochi
Part 3: The beast's cave_

At the very early morning, just as soon as the sun had come up, Aoshi walked towards the ocean to face Yamato no Orochi. After a comfortable night on dry hay and breakfast consisting of rice and tea, he was feeling well rested and fed, prepared to go head to head with the monster, or head to eight heads more likely. The young man had also done some preparations during the night: he had tied a couple of ordinary shurikens together with a long sharp wire so he could immobilize one of the heads if needed, as well as coating his sharp katana in sake to intoxicate the monster. A few giant shurikens would help too, but the young man had no stock of it.

Soon the man found himself near the ocean. A gust of cold but strong wind ruffled his hear, as high tides crashed on the shore, washing away amber ? the valuable and fancy looking stone that could be found nowhere but here. He looked around and saw a giant structure of strange materials in near west side on the ocean. Aoshi lacked the words to describe the structure, but it was a sea cave. 

The young man came to the structure and walked all around it thanks to chakra on the bottom of his feet. But he couldn?t find an entry to this mysterious cave. So Aoshi dived into the cold water and swam into the depths of it, he believed there was an entry from the water at the bottom of this structure. And the entry he did find! Not being able to see the bottom of the ocean yet, the structure?s bottom part had come to an end and had a giant oval entry there, with light blue colour showing the way to it. This cave was floating on the sea.

Aoshi swam through the entry and reached the inside of the cave, where there wasn?t any water no more. He got out of the water with drenched clothes, catching a breath, and silently stepped on firm surface of the cave that was mode of hard stones or something. The inside of the cave itself was very spacious and humid, definitely a place to live for an eight headed monster. Also, any sound made there would aid throughout the whole cave, so the young man tried to be as silent as possible. He squeezed the water out of his clothes so it wouldn?t drip causing disturbing sounds, and walked further into the cave that was in a form of a spiral of sorts. He followed a trail of wide water line that Aoshi presumed to be the trail left by Orochi.

A few moments later the young man saw giant eight headed serpent, the monster, about 40 meters away behind a corner. With eight thick heads and necks, and as many tails, it had only one fat middle part that every single limb led into. The serpent was of a greenish-blue colour, lying wrapped up on the wet ground with eyes closed, it was obviously sleeping. Not wasting any second, Aoshi made his move to the monster while it was still sleeping. He figured he?d get it over with as soon as possible, he didn?t expect Orochi to be that big. Fighting it awake could cause many problems...​


----------



## Sumon (May 2, 2014)

*Shinomori Aoshi, Land of Rivers. LT*
_Side Arc: Kusanagi no Tsurugi; Yamata no Orochi
Part 4: Face off_
Yamato no Orochi: 
*?Bunshin no jutsu.?*

Identical clone of Aoshi appeared next to him, making very little sound. Aoshi lied behind a corner in wait while the clone sneaked to Orochi. The young man wanted to make sure the monster was in deep sleep. The clone successfully got near one of Orochi?s heads and turned around, sending a signal that way. It was time for Aoshi himself to finally make a move.

The young man too sneaked on the tip of his toes near the beast, holding sheathed katana in left hand tightly, ready to be used at any moment if necessary. He positioned himself next to the one of sixteen serpent?s eye. All eight nostrils of Orochi expanded upon exhaling, releasing quite a gust from them. The beast itself reeked in expired fish, and had sea grass all over its body. 

Aoshi drew his blade and took a swing, ready to partly behead the monster. But as he raised his blade, the eye he was standing next to suddenly opened and looked directly at the young man. Shit...

The young man carried out his move, but no longer asleep monster didn?t wait for the move to connect and arose with every single head of it from the ground in quick manner, evading the slash. Aoshi?s blade hit the rocky ground, releasing unpleasant sound, and the head he was aiming for went for him. Aoshi reacted quickly and jumped backwards, while the clone was hit by the head, and disappeared in a white puff of smoke. A pause of action followed...

?Oh, a ninja. Been a long time since we fought one, isn?t it?? One of the heads spoke in this low, serious voice.

?Niam, niam, niam, niam. The food has come to us. HAHAHAHHA! Niam, niam, niam, niam.? The other head spoke in high voice.

?Let?s get this over with, I?m tired, I want to sleep. Hate scrubs like that.? Another head spoke (it was hard to keep track of all of them), and the monster charged forward, with the ?tired? head thrusting forward in straight fashion. 5 meters from Aoshi, the tired head?s mouth opened in attempt to swallow the ninja in one quick try. However, the young man didn?t feel like being eaten, so he formed Ox hand seal and human sized pillar of Ice arose from the ground right in front of Aoshi.

The lazy head crashed right into the strong pillar and sent the whole monster?s body to fly a little bit forward because of the inertia. Aoshi jumped in the air and drove his katana into the lazy head?s neck. Only the tip of the blade penetrated the monster?s thick skin, causing for the lazy head to scream in pain:

?Aaaaaah, you fool!? 

The tired head started making sudden moves out of pain. So Aoshi placed his feet at the wound and pushed himself against the neck, getting the blade out of the wound and jumping backwards on solid ground. Little bit of blood started coming out of the wound. Another pause followed.

?Hahaha. The food hurt you. Hahaha, niamniamniam!? The high voice head made fun of its counterpart. 

?Let?s get serious, fellas.? The low voice head said, and the beast went for the kill. It spread its heads as wide as possible to all directions, trying to surround the ninja with them. Aoshi pulled two shurikens that were tied together with a long wire, and threw them at one of the heads, trying to pin the head to the cave?s wall. But the wall was made of rocks and was extremely durable, so the shurikens, having ?hugged? the head?s neck, just bounced off the wall and had no impact on the monster whatsoever. Aoshi remained standing in defensive position after failed move, waiting to counterattack with katana in his right hand and the sheath in left.

The heads completely surrounded him, and one of the heads that was in front flew forward in straight fashion. Aoshi simply blocked with katana, while another head behind attacked as well, to the ninja?s knowledge. While still blocking the first head, Aoshi twisted his body a bit and threw the wooden katana sheath into the second head?s jaws. The sheath got obliterated in an instant, but it did delay the second head?s attack, saving Aoshi?s life. Third and fourth heads attacked from each side as well. Aoshi jumped high in the air and evaded the third head. But the fourth one was father and crashed with its heavy forehead into Aoshi?s right calf, causing the ninja to lose balance in the air. Orochi capitalized on the ninja?s mistake and attacked him with all of it heads. Though, they attacked with intention to toy with him, as the monster?s mouths were completely closed. 

Aoshi got bashed numerous times in mid-air for good 20seconds, not falling on the ground once. Even with a layer of ice covering his body due to Koori no Yoroi, it still hurt like hell. Bruises covered his whole cold body while pain could be felt in every single limb. The heads individually weren?t very strong, but when together they could overwhelm him without too much problem. 

Finally, Aoshi caught a break as a window of opportunity had opened for him when Orochi?s synchronized attack lagged a bit, and Aoshi formed a few hand seals. 

*?Kawarimi no Jutsu!?*

The next time one of the heads attempted to bash him in air, Aoshi?s body changed places within a puff of smoke with the broken sheath that had been scattered on the ground. Orochi stopped for a second before seeing the ninja make a run for his life towards the exit of the sea cave. 

?Hahahaha, the food is running. How sweet, hahahaha!? The low voice head spoke, and Orochi chased the ninja with great speed. While in huge pain thus being slower than the beast, Aoshi concentrated a huge amount of chakra behind himself and a huge single spike of Ice arose from the ground, right in Orochi?s way. 

*?Hissatsu Hyōsō.?*

The monster?s body movement stopped as it was too fat to get through this obstacle, but it sent two heads to put a scare on the ninja at least. Aoshi reacted to this and threw another set of tied shurikens at the heads. The shurikens swirled around them, making their movement stop while Aoshi continued running desperately. 

*?Au revoir, Shoshana!?*

One of the heads voice aided through the spacious cave in German accent, mocking Aoshi. The sound of chuckle could also be heard. In the meantime, Aoshi dived into the water and made his way back to the shore. His whole body was beat up and covered in bruises, but it didn?t seem like any of his bones had been broken.​


----------



## Chaos Theory (May 2, 2014)

*Zansatsu|Genin|Konahagakure|Liquid Time*

*[Restaurant, Konohagakure]​*​









​
[Who Defines What is Wrong? III|Liquid Time]​
Now taking a seat across from Ryoko the boy folded his arms on the table and watched the girl, those eyes betrayed nothing to him. But she herself took a more defensive and apprehensive posture as they sized one another up.


"Yeah okay, I'll listen. What you got for me?"

 "First, I'll attempt to put you at a little more ease, I've only come here to talk. I have no weapons on me. Being a Hyūga I welcome you to verify that with your gift." is offered with a droll, but cautious tone as he slightly lifted one hand from another.  "Secondly I would like to level the playing field as much as possible. Though it appears that you've already figured out who I am." is added as he allowed his hand to drop back to the table.  "So, I know full well that I've put my life at risk doing this, you could kill me, or my Sensei could kill me", the second part wasn't necessarily true, but Ryoko didn't have to know that  "I am one of those that was hired to keep the maid from being returned here to Konohagakure." is added, though he wasn't about to tell her that he was the one that took Alisa from her loving home in the first place and caused all this mess. 

 "The group of people that I work for, well I'll just say they are well informed, which is how I found you and also how I know that we both failed our respective missions that day." is added while he paused and looked at her. The body language was still tense, and rightfully so, she still had very little reason to trust him even if he wasn't armed. She also had very little reason to believe him or even trust that he was telling any truth what so ever.  "I will be very up front Ms. Hyūga. I am a very straight forward, no nonsense type of person. Which is why I brought that house of sin to the ground in my futile attempt to keep Lady Alisa safe. So, even if you take this with a grain of salt or as truth, I tell you now that I have failed my mission I have no reason to keep what happened from the people that hold the woman dear." 

Is stated like it was common practice for Shinobi of different Villages, much less Political Factions to divulge any sort of information from missions undertaken.  "Hearsay is a powerful tool of research Miss, and that is how I found out that despite you and Ms. Nakano being 'civil rivals' there is an undercurrent of understanding and even a bit of respect." his movements were slow as not to alarm the girl as he slowly pulled his coat open. A folded piece of paper can be seen jutting from an inner pocket. reaching for it he begins to speak again.  "I have one person within the group I work for helping me with this as we have not been contracted to care. But I'm afraid that alone there be little hope to deduce whom this is in any timely manner." is stated as he placed the folded sheet in the middle of the table not wanting to cross into her personal space. 



 "I can only tell you two things about the man that took Alisa from me. One he is very strong and two he either has money or is backed by money as he offered me three million Ryo to hand her over. I took door number two, however, which was a fist to the face." ~


----------



## Kei (May 2, 2014)

_[The Young Flame of Fuzen; Kyo Minami]
[Mission; The Wedding of The Century]_​
?I don?t care if you think we should all rot in hell. We are on a mission.?

Kyo was pretty fed up at this point. She wasn?t learning any lesson but she acted so high and mighty. There was a certain factor that Kyo didn?t mind. He was always the one who thought along the line if you have it flaunt it. There no reason why someone shouldn?t, but at the same time and place for everything.  Although as he clenched his jaw tightly when she called him a date rapist again, the more he wished that he paired with Masami or Kei was here. He would have left her to her own devices, but he needed her to do this job correctly.

Since she was such in love with making a scene, Kyo grabbed her by the arm and forcefully began to drag her. He didn?t know where, but he wanted it to be private. His grip was tight on her arm, and he knew but he didn?t care to lighten it up. Dragging the girl, he finally found a place, the janitors closest. Opening the door he threw her in with all his strength before closing the door behind them.

?Every time you open your mouth, has anyone told you it?s like a wave of disappointment?? Kyo asked staring down at the girl, ?There is nothing cute about you, and there will never be.?

Kyo ran his fingers through his hair allowing it to go back to its original form, the gentleman aura was breaking and he didn?t give a flying hell. No one could see him, because this wasn?t about the clan anymore or his mother. It was about him and the blonde hair girl that he currently has trapped in the closest with him. 

?Did someone not love you enough?? Kyo finally asked turning his attention to her, ?Did someone not hold you enough? Kiss you enough when you were younger? Because that?s the only way I could imagine someone like you turning into a major bitch.?

He leaned back against the door, ?From the exchange between you and the other two, you are apparently pretty huge huh?? Kyo could only infer as he looked at her, she was very elegant but as he told her she was just a crashing wave of disappointment from the time she opens her mouth till the very end.

Kyo smirked a bit when he thought about the elegant Masami, ?You are jealous of Masami huh?? He asked, ?That?s cute of you, but it?s only natural, comparing her to you, is like comparing a pile of shit to gold.?

?She has everything you don?t have I bet, and that?s why you say those cruel things, because somewhere in that black abyss you call heart you can?t stand that someone has more than you. That people might enjoy spending company with her over you.?

Kyo couldn?t help but laugh! The thought alone was enough to get him chuckling. Women like her were the absolute worst.  Although Kyo was done, he didn?t care enough if that was the case, he didn?t want anything to do with the woman if her pride in herself was that damn low. Thinking about it was kind of depressing.

Kyo opened the door but looked over her shoulders giving her a gentleman smile, ?Stay away from me, I don?t want to be anywhere near a woman like you?That job you were hired to do, you can just go home now.?


----------



## luffy no haki (May 2, 2014)

*Uchiha Akaya/Forest of Death*

_Shiroi Tora no Odori I​_
Good,  they?re right behind me, following me very close, my nose can tell that to me. I keep running trying not to lose them yet; I?m trying to lure them into the open field instead of this goddamn army of trees that prevent me from trying a few new stuff I?ve been thinking about. If you wonder what is happening, better ask Kaito-senpai?s clones who took the training of today too seriously. With a jump I get above a pair of bushes and finally, as i desired, I appear in the middle of an open space surrounded by trees. Instants later my pursuers appear. As you may suspect...or maybe not? these clones were made by one of my techers who accepted to help me during my training.

Now I know what yer new question is, "Why would Akaya Uchiha needs the help to train when he usually does most of trainings alone?" and your answer is: Cause it?s necessary to use it in a real combat! There?s almost no point in practicing with static targets and the best way to perfect something is through real practice,dude.

"We finally got you, little cub "one of the cloones said. It?s obvious that he?s playing the role of the cocky bastard, other way around I wouldn?t be able to attack with my anger exploding."You know senpai, I hate that nickname. Come here !" I taunt them and the pair immediately rushes towards me. Perfect, that?s what I wanted from the very beginning.

I give some steps forward too so I can face them both, just hope these two are enough for me to pull out my new technique successfully without beating my ass too badly. First a fist directed at my face comes straight for me, I use my arm to change it?s course before jumping to avoid a low kick coming from one of the copies, then without leaving some time to rest, the first Inuzuka came straight for me with a kick aimed at my chest which I blocked by crossing my arms like an X infront of me. The strength sent me about two meters away though.

"Grrr...Don?t underestimate me, senpai!!" I spoke and rushed at them. Immediately I get engaged in a taijutsu battle with those two at the same time, obviously they aren?t going completely serious other way I would be down already; I let them throw the first hit as I try to match the movements of both and counter them. Kicks and Punches are flying everywhere, I block a punch and deliver a new one but a kick to my leg lands and then an elbow to my face. I throw a one-two followed by a rotating kick which hits one of the black-haired men and sends him to the ground but instantly the other one is there throwing fists too.

I gotta be faster and precise, that?s the point of the technique I want to create. An overwhelming counter attack. I?m starting to get a hold of their attacks, my arms and legs start to move more freely as I keep blocking or deflecting hits; my punches and kicks are getting faster too. Pushing a kick going for my belly with another kick upwards, the real counter starts. A left punch, a right kick, a left punch, a right punch a left kick and a right kick following. I need to make the combination as random and fast as I can...This is a barrage.

"Faster, stronger" I whisper as I start to make them step back slowly. A right kick, a spin and then a right punch, block and a left fist, duck and a left kick, dodge and a right punch. The ones starting to defend themselves now are those two. I?m slowly breaking their defense by consecutively hitting, there are times that I strike them both at the same time. I go all out then."Shiroi Tora no Odori!" _White Tiger?s Dance_ that?s the name I let out and my attack starts to push them back even more, I don?t even know what I am doing anymore, I?m just reacting and attacking on instinct here.

Finally one of the clones disappeared and the other let his guard down so I can take him out with a fist to his face. Suddenly from behind I my ears catch the sound and anothe clones appears. Struggling a little at first, I thank Kaito-san in my mind for the chance of having a good practice with him, or his clones at least. I feel how I can easily guess the next move, block and counter in a moment. A high kick is stopped by my left arm before answering with a low kick and then a left hook. With that the current round ends.

*whistle*

"Now that was something else"

"Well, what else could be expected from me?"I say that before turning and see the real Inuzuka waiting next to a tree. Only with him i can let this sort of comments to come out. A soft breeze runs through the place as it makes my hair move. I dunno if I made the wind current but still if I can create wind with this, it may be useful for the future.


----------



## luffy no haki (May 2, 2014)

*Uchiha Akaya/Forest of Death*

_Shiroi Tora no Odori II​_
Now It?s time for the second stage of training. I know you will say that I shoulda done this from the very beginning instead of being the first stage to have an all out fight with my teacher?s clones. A few minutes ago, he brought from his house a wooden doll; It is more like a trunk of a tree with limbs and head that can move through some wires it also has wheels below the base to move backward and forward. Actually i think saying this thing is a puppet would be more accurate. Well, I don?t wanna lose time so I?m gonna start now.

I walked towards the puppet and took a fighting stance. I take a breath and open my eyes, I start to concentrate as much as I can, I need to forget about the surroundings and focus only in the target before me. I get near of the puppet with a short leap and, apparently, with a soft and slow movement I hit with a left jab, then a high right kick, a left hook coming from my right side forces me to dodge. After tha little counter I frustrated, I throw a right upper-cut, again with a pretty regular speed, a low kick and then a left hook. A kick coming from the doll is stopped by my right feet.

"Faster" I said just like during the spar with the three clones, this time I throw a one-two increasing the speed of my attacks. A knee to what would be it?s belly followed by a fake hook which ends with my elbow hitting its face, creepy enough the head spins without control but that doesn?t matter for the moment. A right straight sent by the arms made of wood gets me to raise my left leg to block.

"Stronger!" I yell this time, as soon as my leg comes down to the ground I spin and hit with a new kick using the same limb, right, left, uppercut, elbow, left, uppercut, right, elbow, left, right,left, low left kick, high right kick. My movement?s speed increases rapidly and the strength I?m hitting with too. Once again, I reach a point where my body is attacking by inertia.

*CRACK!! CRACK! CRACK!*

Each hit delivered makes the puppet to go back as the sound of it becoming more fragile with every "crack!" feels my ears. The goal in this very moment is...To break it!! "Kaaah"as I make an effort to hit even faster.Right upper-cut, left jab, left knee, right hook, left upper-cut, mid-high kick, a spin and my left elbow strikes the head of the puppet. A left-right-left punch combo ends up breaking the middle of the body as I smile, and then to end it for real, a kick coming from bottom hitting the chin of the motherfucking doll crushes the joint of wood between the head and body sending it flying away!!


"Good, what do you have planned for a third stage?"is what Kaito-san asks as I?m trying to catch a break. Kinta is next to him sleeping as usual; that damn dog seriously just likes to ignore me.


----------



## luffy no haki (May 2, 2014)

*Uchiha Akaya/Forest of Death*

_Shiroi Tora no Odori III - Completion​_
"Enough rest, Akaya."

Well, as you can guess, after the show I pulled with that puppet I took a lil rest so I could regain some strength. If you ask me, I may say that I?m one step away from completing this technique, only thing I need to do now is to test it again in an all out battle with my superior in the ANBU division. Now your question may be"Why If you did that already?". Don?t be a fool, the answer is quite obvious, last time it was a mere spar where Kaito-san?s copies were using nothing but regular Taijutsu; you can`t call that a battle.

"Fine"

I spill that and then walk slowly towards the center of the open field. I kick away the remainings of the puppet which got destroyed for my sake. " Second round starts! come at me with all ya?ve got little cub.The round ends once you manage to hit my clones with that new technique"yeah, this is the last and only step, an all out battle where I gotta force them to enter into a hand to hand combat against me, one may think that it shouldn?t be difficult since senpai is an Inuzuka and their main skills rely on taijutsu but, the inuzuka style seems more of the hit and run kind. It will be difficult even if they are only Kage Bunshin.

Thr three copies surrounded me. Clearly a battle formation where I?m supposed to become an easy target, however it?s not the first time I go through this during a training with him, I will manage somehow. Quickly I take out a couple of smoke bombs and throw ?em to the ground, they explode and cause a cloud of,well, smoke. I take the chance to make my first move. A few hand seals do the right job and then I start to turn slowly while shooting small fire balls from my mouth in all directions. Of course they jump to dodge my attack, something that was within my plan; instantly I jump out from the inside of tha cloud towards one of them.

"Tsuga!"

Taking out ahkunai I begin to spin furiously and try to collide against senpai who counters with the same technique, after the first clash we fall rapidly to the ground where we look at each other for an instant before I have to dodge cause of one of the trio attacking with another kunai. Now it?s two versus one, this thing is getting exciting by the moment, I won?t deny that.

Rushing to my left I make those two to follow me, my destiny? the third clone. Leaping straight towards my target I use my Hi no tori boshi and forc ehim to avoid the attack. Turning back, I see a few shuriken coming at me at full speed, they have wires tied to them so I guess I can?t just dodge normally. Using my kunai I deflect two of them and jump letting one of them to get stuck in the ground before stepping on the wire and cut it. Spinning I dodge the other two again which somehow came back for me.

"Wow, you have improved a lot more, little cub"poof!! he leaves a small smoke cloud and a log in his place, only to appear above me throwing a kick which is dodged by me and immediately making a couple of handsigns I disappear for an instant leaving a trail of fames behind and used the Tsuga for a second time taking one of them with a low guard and making it disappear. I see how the other two split up and I adopt the same animalistic stance as them both. From behind the real jounin is looking cautiously at everything.

Quickly i dash towards them, in the moment both of the copies start to run circling around me; for instances we look like a trio of dogs running away from each other while trying to bite and slash with our claws each time we are near the other. With great agility one of them dodges my tackle and from above uses the passing fang hitting me and sending me away many meters only for a knee to pierce into my gut and making me crash against the ground.

"Kaaagh!!"I spit blood at this. But somehow manage to stand. They are mere clones, they aren?t even completely serious yet they are still able to give me a good one.

"This round ends here!!"I yell and making the same hand seals as before I dash at full speed using my Hono no dengeki-sen then threw a high kick which he blocks but my attack doesn?t stop there, my left elbow is dodged by the jounin?s clone as he pulled his body backwards a little but as I said before, I?m just starting! I come back with a right hook and receive a knee to my ribs but I tried not to flinch at it. A low right kick and then a right straight punch, an upper cut and a knee to his leg makes him raise his guard as my attack takes more speed and strength, now he isn?t even hitting back.

"White Tiger?s Dance!"

As I yell that the other clone enters the fray but it?s too late, my offense starts to slowly break their defense with all those sorta combinations, my concentration is a its fullest. Two consecutive jabs a bottom-up kick and a one-two finish the job sending one of them to the ground and make sit disappear in a cloud of smoke. 

*clap, clap!*

I heard and turned to look at Inuzuka-senpai as his remaining clone vanished too with a _poof!_

"Not too shabby"he said. My technique was finally completed.


----------



## Laix (May 2, 2014)

_Edie Nakano_
 SIDE STORY (LIQUID TIME MISSION)

​
It was a clear indication that Kyo was getting a bit annoyed with this when he began to really respond to her. Before it was just the little comment, the little remark under his breath but now he was going to give her a piece of his mind. With the bitchiest of smirks buttered on her face, she was ready.

"I don't care if you think we should all rot in hell. We are on a mission," He responded, his face locked in a stone cold glare. The red crimson pupils of his didn't even blink as he spoke to her. Edie Nakano didn't even feel threatened; Scary Mary was much more intimidating back _then_.

"Oh shut up, Date-Rapist! Why don't you go and entice some pretty young girls, huh? There's a few over th-"

The last of her insult hadn't even left her soft pink lips when he grabbed her by the forearm and dragged her someone unknown. She let out a little shriek followed by a barrage of words too rude to be written that garnered, yet again, the attention of those who were now beginning to get sick of this little princess. They only went a few more steps before he flung her in a janitor closet like another one of his victims before closing the door behind him. 

It was dark, it smelt like a wet mop and it was tight. A step forward and her breasts would be suffocating him.

"Every time you open your mouth, has anyone told you it's like a wave of disappointment?" He asked with a tint of sarcasm, staring down at the startled heiress. "There is nothing cute about you, and there will never be."

"Hohohoho, nothing cute? Then tell me, why did you drag me into this janitor's closet, Date-Rapist?"

As if to confirm her suspicions, he ran his fingers through his crimson locks like he was some hot shit. Trapped in the closet they were; it was getting to the point where she could feel his warm breath grasping her chest. It made her flinch and feel just a little bit embarrassed. Usually when a man got this close to her she would have her backhand ready for an almighty pimp slap but something was restraining her. It was like she enjoyed taking the piss out of this sap from Fuzengakure and was eager to here his reaction to her taunts.

"Did someone not love you enough? Did someone not hold you enough? Kiss you enough when you were younger? Because that's the only way I could imagine someone like you turning into a major bitch."

As if she'd heard this a thousand times, Edie rolled her eyes dismissively.

"Judging by your obsession with assaulting women, I'm guessing your father used to slap mommy around a bit when you was younger? Or did you walk into their bedroom only to see mommy dearest on her knees doing her Saturday night duties~?"

Thankfully there was a wet cloth on the floor for that burn.

"From the exchange between you and the other two, you are apparently pretty huge huh? You are jealous of Masami, huh? That's cute of you, but it's only natural, comparing her to you, is like comparing a pile of shit to gold."

"_*HOHOHOHOHOHOHOHOHOHO!!*_"

Edie burst into laughter, completely genuine laughter at his comments. Her? Jealous of a girl-next-door obsessed with dated costumes? Please, it's too early for these sort of jokes!

"Me? _Me?_ *ME!?* Jealous of her? Come on, you can do better than that. The mommy jokes had some sort of substance to them but this is just silly. She's flat chested and she constantly looks sad! The touch of a man gets her looking like a leaking bottle."

"She has everything you don't have I bet, and that's why you say those cruel things because somewhere in that black abyss you call a 'heart' you can't stand that someone has more than you, that people might enjoy spending company with her over you."

Yawn. More abysmal bullshit. Masami was beyond irrelevance while Edie was constantly being begged to go on dates. There was even one guy who spent 40,000 Ryo on a necklace to try and charm the blonde only to watch it be crushed into a thousand little pieces because 'the shade of silver was too dull'.

"Stay away from me," He warned, opening the door with the smile of a gentleman. Edie was detecting FBS in this man and that was _never_ a good sign in a male. "I don't want to be anywhere near a woman like you... That job you were hired to do, you can just go home now."

Nakano wasn't just going to take this. Her games weren't finished yet. With a little smug smile she grabbed his shoulder, pulling him back into the closet. He should be licking her manicured nails after having the privilege of her hands to grace his peasant self. This time, she was the one using her body to block the door and he was the one listening to her talk.

"Now, _you_ listen to _me_."

She kicked him to the floor with her off-white heels, pushing him into a stack of boxes that cushioned his fall.

"You don't scare me - you will never scare me. I'm Edie Nakano and its a shame if you don't know who I am, because you will now. If you want my forgiveness for you attempting to force yourself Date-Rapist, you've got to earn it."

She pointed at the tip of her shoes which were glossy clean like they had just been plucked from the store shelf. Her face said it all;

Kyo Minami had to lick her shoes clean just like many hopeless males before him. ​


----------



## Laix (May 2, 2014)

_Ryoko Hyūga_
 SIDE STORY (LIQUID TIME)
 _Missing_​
To Ryoko Hyūga, the darling prodigy of the infamous clan that her surname belongs to, this meeting with Satoshi felt a bit like a dick measuring contest.

With his arms folded and her chin lifted with a narrowed gaze, it felt like the two were ready to attack when the other was. While she was dressed in her school uniform with her school bag plumped by her chair and he, the presumed foreigner, was in a public place as an outsider, it seemed unlikely that anything would come forth along the lines of an altercation.

Nonetheless, it felt more tense than it should to say the least. 

Firstly, he went about reassuring her that he doesn't have any weapons on him and he would like to 'level the playing field' as much as possible, even suggesting that Ryoko may have figured out who he was already. That was partially true - she knew he was on the mission, she knew he was against her but she was still clueless to exactly who Satoshi was and what role he played. It was likely he was a kidnapper however, especially with this kind of information.

But why share that information? Why help the White rescue Alisa?

He had some sort of motive and she needed to find it.

"I am one of those that was hired to keep the maid from being returned here to Konohagakure," he revealed calmly.

"I knew it!" A sudden outburst with gritted teeth was heard from the Chūnin. She assumed he must've fought Edie or Ren which could mean he's either quite a capable fighter or pathetic enough to lose to Edie Nakano, the one-trick pony.

Although he rambled on a lot and she missed a few points, she gathered a few things. Firstly, he referred to Alisa as 'Lady Alisa', showing he either has great respect for a mere maid of a powerful family or there's something more. Secondly, he was the one who burned down the brothel. Lastly, he 'failed' his mission which was to protect Alisa from the White.

"You failed your mission? So where is Alisa?" She inquired with concern. This was starting to complex her mind.

"Hearsay is a powerful tool of research Miss, and that is how I found out that despite you and Ms. Nakano being 'civil rivals' there is an undercurrent of understanding and even a bit of respect."

He couldn't have got that more wrong, but that was for Ryoko to go into another time. Maybe at the end. Without warning, he slowly pulled his coat open and slipped her a folded piece of paper. She unfolded it to see it was a pencil drawing of a man who looked a bit annoyed and dressed in a fur coat. Satoshi confirmed that he is 'very strong' and has a good source of money to be able to offer three million ryo for Alisa. However, upon closer inspection of the picture she soon realised just who this was.

"T-This man! I know him..."

004. That was how she knew him because of his distinctive tattoo on the back of his neck. Quite a while ago now, Edie and Ryoko embarked on a mission concerning a corrupt bunny girls nightclub. On their way there, they stopped off at a hot springs resort where the man-hating Nakano suddenly became obsessed with courting this guy. He was handsome to say the least but had an aura of mystery around him. They didn't know his name, his village, who he was or where he was from. They just knew he looked good shirtless, had a large appetite and bore the tattoo '004' on his neck. One thing that looked different was the scar however. That seemed to be something recent.

"His name is 004. Well, that's not his real name but that's how I know him. Me and Edie met him a while ago... He's... Well..."

It was hard to say given it would put an awkward twist on the situation but it felt like it was worth mentioning.

"... Edie's a bit obsessed with him, like really obsessed. I don't know, it's strange. She usually hates men but this guy had her sweating. Maybe the girl is actually straight afterall!"

Putting a light spin on this otherwise serious convo, Ryoko chuckled at the end of her remark before switching back into her casual stature. She passed the paper back before looking up at Satoshi, his green pupils locking lines with her pearly white ones.

"This information has been useful to say the least, but I don't think we can work together if that's what you were expecting. I still see you as an enemy and your obsession with Alisa is _disturbing _to say the least."

Maybe it was being around Edie that was having this effect but Ryoko was coming off a bit colder than usual. She grabbed her bag and hooked it over her shoulder, standing up from the round table. 

"Just remember - while I despise Edie, I do care for Alisa who is a good person. She doesn't deserve any of this and believe me, I _will_ hurt you if you get in the way of her retrieval, understand?"
​


----------



## Chaos Theory (May 2, 2014)

*Zansatsu|Genin|Konahagakure|Liquid Time*

*[Restaurant, Konohagakure]​*​

[Who Defines What is Wrong? IV|Liquid Time]​
Well, the reaction was a bit more than Satoshi thought it would be. Seemed she knew who this man was. Though the spin on it she made, did make him question her interest in the man as she pushed it off on Edie. Folding his arms on his chest as she pulled herself from her seat Satoshi nods.  "I was never hoping to work together with you Lady Hyuga, I simply wanted to respect to a woman that was kind to me when she should have seen me as an enemy. 

She is no longer of any concern to me. I do hope that you get her back. She needs the be home with her family." the facade of care of course was fake as he remained seated as she walked away.  "Good luck in getting the Maid back and you have no need to worry about me. I will not be getting in anyone's way. G'day M'Lady."  is added as he pulled himself from his seat. Walking in the opposite direction he heads back toward train station. If he were gone any longer Yagyu may just kill him.  "And where do you think that you are going?" Naoko? Before he could register it a black burlap sack is tossed over his head. 

He feels his body become weightless as the woman pulled him from his feet with such speed that his head would have swam if he could see anything other than darkness.  "Let me go Naoko, where are you taking me!" is protested. But the woman said not a word. What seemed like mere moments passed when he feels that he is simply dumped on his ass. Head spinning he is attacked by light as the sack is pulled free. Looking around he sees what looked like the Pit back home.  "What .. is this place?" is asked as he stood.

 "A place that very few outside the inner ring of the Suicide Squad knows about." is replied as she flipped the lights on. It wasn't as grand as the one back home, but it was still a pretty large compound.  "There is more than one Pit?" is asked, the woman merely nods,  "We call it the NEST program, we've set up small training facilities all over the place and in all the major villages. They were to be where we trained our out source Ninja to fight and infiltrate. But the Kazekage shut the program down before Yagyu could put it to full use. Now these facilities are going into ruin from disuse." is replied. They too were relics of a bygone time. 

 "Why show me this, but not where we are." is asked.  "Well, Yagyu is still trying to make a use for them, I was merely showing you how far we could reach." is added. Suddenly Satoshi feels a prick on his neck and he fades.  "Sorry kid" is offered as she scooped him up. With a flash the lights turn off and she and he is gone. 

_-Sunagakure Train Station_ 

Naoko slowly opened her eyes and stretched. That was a pretty good nap and a grin crossed her face until she looked over to Satoshi. Somehow the boy had slipped through the barriers she had set up and was laying face first in her lap. Worse yet he had drooled and her lap was soaked.  "PERVERT!" is yelled as she pulled him up by the hair. A good pull back and she slams her fist into his face. The boy rag dolls across the compartments and tears through the cart and out into the loading area where he comes to a bloody stop not too far from the off ramp. 

*Here we go again* ~

Standing over his battered form she pops her knuckles.  "Don't think it ends that easily." is stated as her hands glow blue, time to heal beat and repeat.~~  

*LT END​*


----------



## Kei (May 2, 2014)

_[The Young Flame of Fuzen; Kyo Minami]
[Mission; The Wedding of The Century]_​


Kyo looked up at the ceiling of the janitor?s closet. The smell of bleach and other things stung his nose. Though it wasn?t like he didn?t mind, his favorite smell was that of clean house.  The smell of detergent and other cleaning materials mixed together to create a smell that usually repulsed a small child, but brought a small joy to an adults heart.  

When the house was clean, she was happy, and when the garden was tended to she was ecstatic. Kyo remembered those days well, because he would help the maids clean when he was a little one.  He would dress in the cleaning attire and made a game out of cleaning because that is what made her happy.

Everything he did was because he couldn?t stand to see her sad?Kyo saw his mother cry once in front of him and he swore to himself that he won?t be the source of those tears. He performed to the expectation of the elders and then some. He had his fun but only to the limits he knew was okay, nothing to really get the elders on his ass, but at the same time something he could do to release stress. 

His mother?Everything was for her happiness, since her life was slowly ticking away, but faster than the others?

Kyo grabbed the broom behind him, as he was positioned on the floor and she was above. If this was any other situation, if she had said anything else then maybe he would consider this hot. Maybe he would take her and give into the desires that hunt his clan. Ruin her in all the right ways and then maybe they would have a nice and hot rump. He smirked, nope it wasn?t like that at all, and as she looked down at him smirking as if she won?

Made his blood boil, but nothing, nothing was worse than the grave offenses she dealt him. It wasn?t the rapist comment. Kyo could care less about what she thought about him, and it wasn?t Masami. No, he didn?t know the girl long enough to form a concert opinion. Kyo knew what people said behind his back, there was no need to get upset over it, and he was used to it. Although it wasn?t what got him boiling, his heart racing, and heat producing off his body.

Kyo grasped his face as he felt his breathe shorten, the bitch in front of him?What she said he wanted it to be her last.  

He grabbed her ankle causing her to fall to the ground below her. Kyo didn?t waste any time getting on top of her. Wrapping one of his hands around her throat, he didn?t stop himself from applying pressure. He wanted to snap her neck?

His eyes widen as the red began to shimmer, the pupils sharpened as he looked down at her. Although his chest felt tight, as if he ran through the whole village without stop. Kyo felt his breathing become rough as he looked down at the girl.

?Don?t you?*DARE*?talk about my mother?.? Kyo growled, ?I?ll fucking kill you?.Talk as much shit as you want, but next time you bring my mother into it??

Kyo leaned down her chest providing the only distances between them. The heat radiating off his skin was enough to heat that whole room. Kyo couldn?t help but smile a bit, her skin was soft, she seemed as soft as a peach. Although those eyes told him it was a lie. The smile turned into a smirk, there was a monster brewing in those bright blue orbs she called eyes. A monster he wanted to crush?

A monster he wanted to break between his own hands, have her whimpering, crying for him, that pride in her. He wanted to ruin it! 

He leaned down to her ear, ?I?ll make your wishes come true?? Kyo said letting his breath touch her ear, ?All of them you have about me?I?ll make them come true, I promise you that next time I?ll break you in.?

Kyo released her neck as he got up, but then he looked down at her. The little tussle had made that blonde hair of hers messy. 

?Maybe I?d open my mouth too soon?? Kyo chuckled, ?You look really good?Covered in dirt like that.?


----------



## Laix (May 2, 2014)

_Edie Nakano_
 SIDE STORY (LIQUID TIME MISSION)​ ​ 
Something seemed off.

Instead of bowing to his knees and kissing her Kai Ko designer heels like most of them do with chants of worship, he looked like something was brewing up inside of him. 

_(He's not going to burst into tears, is he? That would make him even more of a scared-y cat than I first thoug---!)_

Edie's insulting thoughts were sliced to shreds by the cold hard floor. Kyo Minami had yanked her by her ankle and dragged her down to the floor stained with loose water and crumbs of dirt mixed within. She was surprised as he climbed on top of her, pinning the blonde to the floor. He was stronger than her; it wasn't by much, but she couldn't push off the overbearing force that was this tall red-headed punk. At first it seemed like a pervert doing what a pervert does, but it took a twisted turn when he wrapped his hands firmly around her throat.

It kicked in, that realisation that life may be threatened. Even for an immortal being like Edie Nakano, that natural human reaction didn't fade away and still kicked in with the dose of adrenaline. She kicked and heaved, trying to break a scream through his fingers but all that was escaping was gagging and coughing. 

"G-Get... Get off of _*ME!!*_" She wheezed with a panicked tone as he throttled her against the janitor's floor.

"Dont you... _*DARE*_... talk about my mother..." Kyo growled like a threatened lion, his grip not faltering for even a moment. He was choking the life out of her, she could slip away at any moment. All she could think was what this maniac could possibly be doing taking playful banter so far? It was just a mommy joke, he wasn't that far up his mother's damn ass was he?

"I'll fucking kill you. Talk as much shit as you want, but next time bring my mother into it..."

The high of being immortal and seeing this boy's reaction actually startle her made her want to poke another stick at the lion's cage. What would he do when she went a step out of line?

_Kill her?_

He leaned in closer, whispering softly yet demonically into her ear. She felt like she was being taunted by the devil himself. "I'll make your wishes come true..." He smirked, his salty warm breath leaking down her ear. "All of them you have about me... I'll make them come true, I promise you next time that I'll break you in."

Releasing his grip as he stood up, he looked down on her with pity and dominance. Between her gasps for air and stumbling to her feet, she didn't even notice him staring at her now messy blonde locks barely contained in a side bun.

"Maybe I opened my mouth too soon... You look really good... Covered in dirt like that."

Sickening, absolutely sickening. Just for that, she wasn't going to hold back.

_*SUPER BITCH MODE ACTIVATED*_
​
"Damn...!" She hissed, brushing the specks of dirt off her neck and chest. "I didn't realise you was so caught up on mommy that it could send you into such a rage!"

Edie yanked the rim of her top up to cover the parts of her breasts that had been revealed in that little rustle.

"Your lips, your tongue... Ugh, it will never grace mine. You're not worthy of _ever _kissing these lips, understand?" She pointed at her small yet plump lips glazed in a faint pink gloss. 

"Maybe you should save those big, slobbery wet kisses for mommy dearest? I'd do it after she's washed her mouth out... You know, Saturday night duties and all. It can leave a nasty mess!"

It sounds strange, it sounds rather perverse, but she wanted him to react. This self-proclaimed bitch wanted him to throttle her again, pin her to the ground and react with anger. It's not that she liked being choked, no she wasn't into that. She gained a great deal of satisfaction from seeing her 'victims' react to her taunts. For you see, the best way to deal with a bully is to ignore them.

But nobody took that advice anyway.





​


----------



## luffy no haki (May 2, 2014)

*Uchiha Akaya*

_Paper work is boring - Seals Training​_
Up, left and down. Take the brush, wet it with the paint and then put it on the paper. Once again drag it up making an almost perfect line, down, go back along the last line, down and a line to the right, return  drag it down and another line but th time I make something similar to a square. I repeat the same process twice on two more paper sheets. I look at the giant letter I just wrote, and sigh. Ryoga-sama told me to come to his office today and what does he force me to do? His damn paper work. But first i must practice caligraphy other way I may screw it up. Taking another sheet of paper I begin to write the character for "N". First a line crossing from the superior part of the sheet to it?s opposite corner on the bottom the without separating the brush I draw a wave like line similar to the movement a rope would do if moving up-down. I finally finished with that one; submerging the tip of the brush again, I repeat the same process another time before stopping and taking a new blank sheet.

The next character in my mind is "Ru". Taking the object I have been using to write so far, I draw a straight line at the top of the white sheet, then I drag it with a diagonal movement only to follow, without detaching the brush, I make a curve from there and then when the end of the curve was at the same level as the tip of the las line, I made another smaller one which ended in the moment it touched the black line of ink. Moments later, ust like before, I made two copies of the exact same character. Seriously, why the hell am I doing this?!

"Well, it?s time to get to work for real"I said taking now a pen and looking at the bunch of documents in fornt of me. Ryoga-sama wants me to transcribe these. Immediately i begin to copy, he wants them with different kind of characters. As I start to write, I realize that the goddamn caligraphy was some sorta warming up sinc ethe pen seems to fllow on its own. As I start to write I see the character used for LIFE, first two lines as if trying to draw the tip of an arro, then a horizontal line in the middle between them, this thing actually looks like the ceiling of a bad drawn house. Then still under those three lines, a small square and then a rough drawing similar to a P though instead of a curve to write it, I made a new square. What are these things talking about? Ryoga-sama sure has some weird paperwork.

After that one, I keep writing character by character in a way were youhave to read from the top to the bottom in a straight line and the orientation being from right to left from the reader?s perspective. Then i see anew character that calls my attention the symbol for FOREST. Rapidly I write - more like draw - it consisting in three times the same symbol placed as if they were the three tips of a triangle, the symbols are formed by a vertical line, then I put an horizontal one across the first one near the upper end and finally two more lines of ink slightly curved. Actually this symbol looks like a trio of trees. The next one is teh character for Moon...Dude, i?m getting bored!! This is getting on my nerves.

Abruptly I change of page and put in the sheet the new symbol meant for MOON. Using the pen, I draw a vertical line giving it a slight curving effect at the bottom tip, immediately follow with a horizontal line and immediately a new vertical one which ends with a form resembling a check mark. Finally I add two lines in the middle with a certain distance between them making it look that there?s an empty square and a smalle rectangle at the center.

"Annoying, annoying, anoying, annoying!"I say and looking at all of these documents I feel I wanna cry. Ater that I stayed fro the next three ours writing over and over the same words and texts trying to make my letter the best I could...Paper work is so damn boring!


----------



## Kei (May 2, 2014)

_[The Young Flame of Fuzen; Kyo Minami]
[Mission; The Wedding of The Century]
​_
There was no amount of words he could even summon at this point to make her understand that he hated her. His dictionary was cut short when she opened her mouth. The way she hissed at him between her teeth. Everything she did irked him. From the way she was breathing to the way her glared up at him. She would never learn with just words, no she was the type of person that needed action, and Kyo wasn?t going to allow her to go home without learning a lesson. 

?How about you learn to do something with your mouth instead of talking,? Kyo hissed as he slammed his lips on hers. There was no love, just unbridle hated for the girl, he wanted her to see him as a disgusting monster and maybe she?ll learn. His tongue brushed against the bottom of her lips tasting the peach lip gloss that coated her lips. His heart was racing, how could someone like her, someone as sickening as her even get close to him? 

Kyo pushed her against the wall and sighed when the kiss broke, when he looked up at her. For a moment he wanted nothing more for her to hate him. It was actually getting him pumped up. That hate that they had for each other only made him want to defile her more. 

That perfect even tone skin, he wanted to mark it. Those lips, he wanted to claim it for himself. The legs she clearly used for support, he wanted to turn it into jelly. The only thought that was going through his mind was how to ruin her. This girl with her legs wrapped around his waist and her lips on his. The greed that consumed him as he ran his hands through every inch he could touch was new to him. He wanted nothing more to make her think of nothing but him when she was away from her. 

This moment, the smell of detergent, and the way that her hair looked like a mess, all of it. He wanted to dominate the very flesh that he had control of.

So he let her drop to the floor, wiping the lip gloss of his lips he couldn?t help but smirk down upon her. 

That flustered face, those red cheeks, the way her chest went up and down when she breathed. Every part of her screamed to be messed with a bit more, Kyo could feel himself stare at the expose flesh.  He wanted to do it more, there was nothing that was stopping him, the pain she made him feel in return for his selfish kisses and bites, but in truth it was something he wanted more of.

Kyo blushed a bit, what the hell was he thinking? He wanted more of her? The red gloss on his eyes slowly disappeared as he actually looked at her. 

?Holy shit?? Kyo could only voice, he did that to her? The messy hair, and the marks on her neck, that was him? Kyo felt his whole


----------



## Laix (May 2, 2014)

_Edie Nakano_​  SIDE STORY (LIQUID TIME MISSION)​ ​
She waited with smug anticipation for his reaction. How far was he going to go this time for mommy dearest? A slap? A punch? A kick? A full blown shinobi v. shinobi battle? Only Kyo Minami could reveal how his soft little heart would react. 

_(Pathetic!)_ She thought to herself, digging her hands into her hips. _(He's gonna bottle it...)_

There was a momentary pause, one that seemed suspenseful. While Edie Nakano waited for his actions to speak louder than words, her words didn't seem to have had a profound effect on the redhead whose blood boils at any negative mention of his mother's name. She had just suggested he kiss his mother after she's washed her mouth out from fellatio with his father.

You don't even need to be a mommy's boy to punch even a girl over that, so what was the big deal? Oh dear, he hadn't seen through her transparent plan, had he? 

"How about you learn to do something with your mouth instead of talking," He growled as he pushed his body closer on hers. The invasion of personal space was worrying now. She could see every little speckle of red in his eyes and even the small hairs on his cheek. With his head lowered, his lips were heading somewhere strictly forbidden...

"W-Wait, what are you---!"

Without hesitation, he pressed his lips against hers, kissing with enough intensity for both of them. The Nakano whose first kiss was just for barely a second with a girl she hates had no idea what to think. Even if there as a small fraction of herself that enjoyed this perverse assault, she had no idea what to do. It was a kiss absence of passion; it somehow felt like hate, like he was trying to assert dominance. 

He truly was as gross as they get. As he pressed her against the wall, pushing away any clutter that got in this man's way, she felt completely weak and hopeless. The grip that held her down was overbearing and impossible to budge. Edie wanted to scream for someone to just get him away from her but his lips locking with hers sealed off any words. As he leaned into her neck, she could feel his heartbeat pumping at the wall of his chest. The heat coming off him was like he'd just finished an hour intense workout and it gave her a face of pure disgust. 

Everything, just everything about this gave her the worst feeling. Passionate kisses like these are meant to take you to euphoria and back yet she felt like she'd been sitting on gross for the full two minutes of kissing. His grip unlocked her, allowing her to drop to the floor like a used rag doll. Slumped against the tumbled boxes, she reached for her breath with a blank, lifeless stare and parted lips. 

She felt violated. That was a rude invasion of privacy, personal space - it was an invasion of her body that was strictly her own kingdom for nobody else to explore. It had been seconds since they were separated yet she could still feel his hands clutched around her neck, pulling her into his kiss.

"Holy shit..."

 An underwhelming reaction considering Edie's state of mind. She pulled herself to a feet and dashed out of the room, wiping her mouth away furiously. The girl usually filled to the brim with self-pride and a loud voice to match was quieter than a mouse. She desperately wanted to scream in horror but there was nothing at all. All she could do was gag and choke herself to get every last trace of Kyo Minami out of her throat. She only managed a few more steps before she took a wonky step with her heel, collapsing against a hallway wall in a slight fetal position.

"Disgusting... Nobody does that... to me! Nobody does that to Edie Nakano..."

​


----------



## Cjones (May 2, 2014)

*Masami/Marietta*

*Mission; The Wedding of The Century*

Having separated from Kyo and Edie, who took care of the back entrance, Marietta and Masami were placed at the front. The both sat at a long rectangular table that originally wasn?t placed at the entrance of the wedding reception, greeting the guest and asking for their names as they walked by. Though it begs the question: if the table wasn?t there when they first arrived, how did it get there now? Especially when originally they were just supposed to stand and ask people there names and check to see if they were on the list. 

Well Marietta used her rather impressive skills of persuasion to ?commandeer? a nearby table for both of the girls use. Masami herself hadn?t heard a lot of what was said, but witness the ?commandeering? of the table from the entrance. The entire act was Marietta walking up to the table to two young men, they seemed to talk, and then it looked as if they ?shooed? her off so to speak. From there she grabbed the ties of both men, before they could react, and slammed their faces repeatedly into the table for a full blown minute. Afterward they brought the tables over themselves and a bunch of other things like chairs, food, napkins and etc. 

Out the corner of her eye Masami continued observing the other girl, who seemed to be pretty comfortable with the position they were end. It was kind of cool how easily she was able to fit in as a figure of security; despite how young she actually was. 

?Your name?? 

?Saigi Yama.? An old blonde haired man replied.

?Go on in.? Marietta pointed over her shoulder for the man to enter. 

?Your name?? She asked a short dark brown-headed male. 

?Ranma.? He replied, only for Marietta to give him a quizzical stare. ?You joking right?? She asked. 

?No?? He trailed off. 

With her arms folded and eyes narrowed down, the boy began to sweat profusely grabbing at the hem of his collar. His eyes darting all around, a scared look on his face, wondering why exactly she was staring at him so hard. Marietta snatched up one of the sheets from the table and scanned it before looking back at the boy with an even sterner look. 

?*This* says you?re supposed to be a female red head.? 

?W-wait! It?s a misunderstanding. Please!? His pleas feel on deaf ears as he was grabbed and tossed down the stairs, tumbling into the middle of the street, and nearly ran over by an arriving carriage. Marietta dusted her hands home and re-took her position back the front entrance as if nothing had even happened. A sweat drop was all Masami could managed, it looked as if she really did take this thing incredible serious. An admirable quality really. 

Soon some moments passed, and the guest weren?t coming in as often. It had gotten lax enough that both girls could once again sit back down at the tables that were brought to them. So far, everyone one who was on the massively dense stacked had arrived, there were barely any problems which were probably a good thing. 

?I wonder how Kyo and Edie are doing?? Spirit of inquiry hitting Masami. 

?He?s probably killed her by now.? Such a blunt answer caused for a flabbergasted Masami. 

?Wha...Marietta-san, Edie-san is not that bad. You do not really believe he would do something like that. Do you?? Masami couldn?t bring herself to think about it. Kyo presented himself as such a gentlemen he wouldn?t try and physical hurt Edie just because she had a huge mouth. Right? ?If this weren?t a mission, and she came at me like she did earlier, in the streets, I would have fucked her life up.? Another blunt answer. 

She had always heard stories how much of a ?firecracker? Marietta could be. Hisashi had often told her she was bad to the bone, a hoodlum, and intimidating. Now she was beginning to get a better picture of what he was saying. She was such a strong-arm and carried herself with a very feminine machismo.

?Well, I hope they are getting along. I don?t find Edie-san to be that bad. I like to think there is a reason for the way she acts.? Masami explained. Marietta simply shrugged. ?Who cares? As far as I?m concerned bitches are in the same boat as snitches. They both get stiches as far as I?m concerned, capsice?? Was another plain response. 

?Hmmm, perhaps.? ​


----------



## Kei (May 2, 2014)

_[The Young Flame of Fuzen; Kyo Minami]
[Mission; The Wedding of The Century]​_
What have he done? Kyo couldn?t stop himself, and he did something, a horrible thing. His eyes darted across the small room of the janitor. He ran his fingers through his messing with his red locks even more. There was nothing else to feel but disgust. He, Kyo of the Fennikkusu clan, did something that was considered punishable by law and a sin probably by all. Why couldn?t he stop himself? The thought pass through his head a thousand times as he fell to the ground. He was so high strung on her ruining the mission that he didn?t think of himself. 

There were not enough apologies in the world to make up for what he did. There wasn?t even a way he could ask for forgiveness now.  Kyo gripped his hair tightly, he was the worst, and there was nothing to stop him from getting better.  Kyo smiled weakly, he was a piece of shit and that what he got for letting his anger get the best of him.

This was the curse of the clan?.No, he wasn?t as weak to place blame on the clan, and it was his fault.   He couldn?t control himself and forced himself on a girl. No matter how much she talked mess, that wasn?t right and no matter he would be seen as a shame to the clan once he got home. What would people think of him if she spoke? Kyo cracked a weak grin, but he should have just punched her, because now he was the worst of the lot.

Kei, his clan, and his mother would probably never speak to him. She wasn?t a wave of disappointment. He was, there was no mistaken it. This is what he gets for being the bastard child of the head of the Fennikkusu clan. He couldn?t control his urges because of the weak bloodline that his father probably came from. 

?AAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH?

Kyo jumped at the horrible piercing scream. Though he didn?t waste any time, Kyo got up and rushed out of the janitor closet. The scream was coming from upstairs, but it was a loud enough scream that the whole church stopped what they were doing. They looked at him as if he just got into a fight but that wasn?t what worried Kyo. Rushing up the stairs from where the loud scream came from he silently cursed himself, why he couldn?t just do the job by himself!  

Opening up the door where the sobbing was coming from, his breath caught into his throat. The bride Rosa was covered from head to toe in blood. A man laid in her lap bleeding from the throat as she rocked him back in fourth. 

?Leon?.? He sobs broke from her lips, ?Leon sweeties please wake up.?

Rosa looked up at Kyo as he made his way over, blood was covered on the floor, and the only thing Kyo could think was?

Shit?​


----------



## Chronos (May 2, 2014)

_*Smile*_













​
Nightfall befell the lands while the sky was starlit in the darkness, the ripples of light that punctured the void above, adorned in everlasting glistening stones of luminescent lights that flurried with gracious beauty. The moon that spectated the child of Suna, while his body laid upon the soft grassy plain of Fuzen grounds. Each stroke of the grass on his flesh were as delicate as the sea after a stormy night. His hands sustaining the back of his head, as the wind blew through the locks of his hair, swaying them with such tender rhythm, while his left eye shined under such grand brilliance of  moonlight. Its hue brighter, pigmented of such beautiful sapphire. The embellishment of floating clouds roaming aimlessly upon set void added the shades of darker gray, bathed in the sea of navy dark and brilliant white. 

While the sound of the rustling of the leaves and the nightly flowers that bloomed in the dawn of darkness. Whom ever stand in set plain would most certainly become engulfed in such existential magnificence. Grossing within the distance he could see the flowers spread their pedals with such ease and lovely demeanor, eyes once plastered on the messy canvas that was the disorganized, yet fluid sky, were not visualizing the spectacle of the flora, as they danced along with rhythmic pacing. While his eyes simply gazed at such blatant regard for beauty, he simply witnessed, unable to feel a single shred of sentiment.

It was as if before his eyes he viewed a beautiful painting, yet all seemed white. There were not a shred of thought corroding his thoughts, he had been void of anything for awhile. Burdened still, by the loss of many loved ones... Who he chooses to love was never his ideal goal? Who he chooses to save has always ended in failure. And so, what becomes of a man that has been backed up into a corner? To a child whom has failed twice. There are no excuses for weakness, there are none for men who brave this path paved on blood and stone. A destiny in which upholds man's truest nature. But then... I was told to smile.

And that allowed entry to anger. I could sense the quenching of my soul as it hungered for the hatred of mankind. Indeed, I was told to look at the ideal of tomorrow. And not to dwell on the actions of yesterday. But I don't want allow myself to sleep. I am afraid of the nightmare that continued to haunt my countless of dreams. A recurrence that brought his mind to embrace the toxic thought of griming misfortune. 

Thought now exposed to silence, an emptiness that never became apparent to me wonders on my soul. It's as if God had banished me from his realm, a longing for belonging. A soul who has lost a shred of his existence. There are no roads that lead to salvation, only streets engrossed with damnation. The end of the tunnels holds not but the headlights of the train that's about to take its next victim. And I who stand centered upon the monorail that leads to my death, I place both hands upfront with only hope as my strength.

And I am reminded once more, to smile...

To live to a fullest, and to not see the past. The past has been my strength, and I shall never forget the drought brought upon me by men with malice in their hearts. But... as times goes inevitably on, I feel my concious dive into a bog of maddening insanity. Where I feel a comfort that I've yet to allow set free, where my own fear had kept it at bay. Where I wish I had the knowledge to understand myself even more so. To not questions these forces that guide me, where in people from all around the world had enticed me to change this warped mentality of mines. 

I will have to make them all... hate me.

And I smile.

Smile through all the deception of living in the cycle. Smile because you're partially free and there's no justice. Smile because some are born with arms outstretched and gold in hand. Smile because in reality your worth is based on what you have in your pockets. Smile because society only values a pretty face. Smile because wisdom holds no regard in reality. Smile because stabbing in the back is normal. Smile because you only matter to yourself. Smile because happiness is based by the government. Smile because you can only be respected if you followed the norm. Smile because we can judge a person and laugh with them later. Smile because there's no honor among men. Smile because this world is fulled with hypocrites. 

Smile... because we are Shinobi.


----------



## Laix (May 2, 2014)

_Edie Nakano_​  SIDE STORY (LIQUID TIME MISSION)​  

Edie Nakano's grumbles and grunts were swallowed by the deafening screams of a terrified bride. All the guests glanced towards the second floor that was the source of the cry. Realising that investigating this stupid bitch howling from the top floor was in her job description, the strong-willed blonde climbed to her feet once again and fixed her appearance up so she didn't look like she'd just had a quickie in a closet. 

She only had to glance up for a second to see Kyo Minami, the scum on the face of the earth she really did not want to even acknowledge right now dashing out of the janitor closet. His touch, his breath, his lips, it all stayed with her like an unwanted ghost, replaying through her mind countless times. But, she couldn't let this bring her down. 

_(It was just a kiss...) _Edie reminded herself, sighing as she straightened her tea dress. _(Women have been through much worse, much much worse... Get over yourself.)
_
It was rare for Edie to hint at empathy or compassion, especially in her thoughts. Maybe it was that she'd finally experienced a true pervert compared to the common insult she throws around like a bag of candy. Ugh, no. She couldn't let her mind wander again. Nakano convinced herself with determination to storm up those stairs and sort this bridezilla out.

At a safe distance, she followed Kyo up the stairs albeit at a much more regular pace compared to his sprinting. Firstly she was wearing four inch heels with an even bigger price tag, she didn't want to get too close to the Date-Rapist and she didn't care all that much for the bride.

By the time Edie reached the room, the screams had already continued in short bursts. Kyo was already there, staring at horror at the sight in front of them. Edie wasn't as startled being a medical ninja but she was a bit intrigued.

The bride cradled her groom in her lap, soaked from head to toe in his fresh blood. Although it seemed unnecessary due to the massive amounts of blood yet necessary given her role, Edie approached the bloodied man known as Leon and crouched beside him. She made sure to keep her legs tight shut to not give that ghastly Kyo the satisfaction of a glimpse.

Placing her index and middle fingers against Leon's neck, she paused for a moment to feel for a pulse but the results were inconclusive.

"Sorry, he's gone," She confirmed bluntly with a light shrug.​


----------



## Olivia (May 2, 2014)

*Thalia Uchiha
**For a Prayer
*
I walked for what seemed like an eternity through the dark   hallways, built tall but skinny. I had always thought that the cathedral   had been built a bit too big, but with as much influential power that  the pope of this church has, it would make sense that he could splurge  like this a little bit.

Upon  walking up a large set up stairs I approached the end of the dark   passage way, which led to one large door. I stepped forward hesitantly.   The response I could get could vary deeply depending on the pope's  mood,  and if I were to catch him at a bad time my request would get bad   results. I mustered up my courage and decided it was now or never, and   knocked on the tall black doors.

"Come in."

The  voice commanded. I took another deep breath and pushed the large  doors  open, which led to a decent sized room. Inside had been an  oak-carved  desk with a chair, rotated out facing the eight foot window  pane. I  decided I should get on one knee to ask my request. I normally  wouldn't  do this even for the Hokage, but I felt the Pope deserved at  least this amount of respect.

"Oh, it's been quite a long time dearie. Please let me take your request."

He  said casually, as he shifted his chair to face my direction. A part  of  me was relieved, he didn't seem impatient or unwilling today, which   would mean he was in at least a decent mood. My fist that was on the   ground tightened as I waited for the correct words to come to mind.

"I want to do _that_  procedure on a certain individual. I know  that past seven subjects  failed, but I feel our scientists have  reworked the serum well enough  and I found an interesting subject."

He looked interested, clasping his hands together as he leaned in  towards his desk. Resting his arms onto the wood created table, the old  man looked at me with almost a questioning gaze, as he asked:

"Ho~  To think that you've found an interest in a person, and here I  thought  that your cold gaze is the only thing anyone would only see."

Standing  up from his chair, he placed his white gloved hands behind his  slightly  hunched back, walking around the oak wood desk. The man  slowly paced  his was to me, but I didn't dare move without being asked.  If there was  one person who I respected it was him, but he was also  the one person I  feared. Placing his feet in front of me, he stated:

"Stand, Thalia."

My  fist tightened as I heard his request, but I decided to comply. I   withdrew my extended arm to my side, as I slowly lifted my knelt knee to   face him full force. There he stood, almost as righteous as he always   had. Words escaped me, but that didn't stop him from speaking.

"Hmm, that's the look I was talking about. But to think that your cold eyes makes a literal translation to what your _special abilities_   are, it's almost too perfect! But to the matter at hand, what makes  you  think this person could be any different than the rest?"

I  rolled my eyes as slightly as possible as to not cause disrespect. I   wasn't here for those sort of puns, I was here for business, and I   wanted permission. My black gloved hands became fists as I found what I  wanted to say:

"I...I'm  not sure. She is a difficult one, but her personality, her  memories,  even the flow of her chakra - she feels different. The first  instance  where my sharingan's gaze fell upon her I could tell that she  was  different in a way, but..."

I stopped mid-sentence, did I  really want to finish what I was about to  say? However it would be wrong  to not give the Pope all the  information I had on her, because if he  did not accept her because of  misinformation then that would be my  fault. I continued:

"She  believes in a different religion. It's called Kibō. I know almost   nothing about the religion, but she claims that it has to do with the   study of knowledge."

The Pope looked interested. He turned  on his heels and made his way to  the large bookshelf on the left.  Looking throughout the collection of  books, he eventually found the one  he was looking for and turned back  to me. With almost a grin he said:

"You  know how the saying goes, keep your friends close, but your  enemies  closer. I have a large intel about the multitude of religions  around the  nations, especially ones that might grow to power in the  future, but  Kibō is a very susceptible religion, because it has one  main weakness."

He  came back to face me directly, with the book in his hand. I wondered   what in the world he could be talking about. A religion having a weak   point? I knew every other persons religion had to be fake, but making   random accusations wouldn't help solve the problem that this religion  existed.

"Most  religions use a figure of a Pope, like myself, to spearhead the   connection between their god and the people. However in most cases we   are replaceable because no one holds the power compared to our god. The   popes become replaced and a new generation starts. But not with Kibō,   no. They recently started up, maybe fifteen years ago, and it's all a   ploy. Research the man named Kira Yoshikage, I'll have a servant forward  you any files I have on the man."

I  wondered why he was telling me this. It's not like I stated I wanted  to  destroy another religion, not that I truly minded. Of course we vow  to  destroy anyone who dares to defy our god, but to actually go through   with this would be very dangerous. He put the book out, as if he  wanted me to take a look at it. I asked:

"So what? You want me to kill this man, destroy their religion, and then take the girl? Do you think it will be that simple?" I asked honestly. "Oh~ho!   Indeed I do. Their influence is not wide-spread, and can be completely   undermined by that mans past. But by taking him out of the equation  you  destroy what holds the church together. But let me ask you this,  what's in this for you? Why do you want this girl, dearie?"

The  last question had seemed sincere. I thought about it and pondered  the  reason. Why had I wanted to get this girl on our side? Why not just  get  rid of her? She was simply a fifteen year old nuisance that I had  wasted  my time with. Yes, she had been different, but there were  probably  plenty others that could fit the bill as well. As the answer  came to my mind, all I said was:

"Because I want to break her."

Quickly  licking my lips afterwords. It had been true, the large amount  of  devotion she had to not only her religion, but to her own lifestyle,  was admirable. I wanted to see at what point she would break, at what  point  I could use and manipulate her to the way I feel and think. I  wanted to  uproot her life and turn it completely upside down. The  old-man laughed as he said:

"Sounds fine enough to me. Now, what was her name?" A small smile appeared on my face, as I said "Kirisaki Shinkō."

He  turned away from me, slowly heading back to his desk. It seemed like  an  eternity before he would sit back down and look back at me. I could   tell that thoughts were swirling around in his mind, and he was   wondering how he could use this girl to his own benefit. A slow  conniving smile appeared, as he admitted:

"Alright. I'll allow the procedure to commence. I'm sure by now you know   how to preform the experiment, so I have no qualms about that. Make  her  bleed a large chalice of blood for Lord Jashin." 

He said,  turning his chair back to the window. I nodded slowly and  thanked him  for my time with him. I slowly turned on my heel and walked  towards the  large black door. I reached my hand out and turned the  door-knob to exit  the room. I stepped out into the large dark hallway,  and walked towards  the stairs leading to the main hallway.

"Huh so Professor X is the same as always? Well, looks like I'll be able to head onto phase two."  ​​


----------



## Cjones (May 2, 2014)

*Masami/Marietta*

*Mission; The Wedding of The Century*

The two Konoha girls kept up their small idle chatter. Asking one another various questions about this or that, though most of Marietta?s answer were pretty blunt and straight to the point compared to Masami, who gave more extravagant details for whatever she was asked. Just looking at the two young girls one wouldn?t be able to tell that the two very rarely, if at all, talked to each other. Neither one themselves seemed to notice it, but they had begun to run into each other more times than not compared to in the past. There could have been numerous factors for this, but one was the absence of a certain silver-haired boy.

?Do you stay alone Marietta-san?? The younger girl gave her a quick stare before turning her attention back toward the door. Perhaps it was a question she should have asked? ?Long answer: Yes; short answer: no.? Was her simply response. It was kind of dry and vague for Masami. 

?I am sorry, but could you elaborate?a bit?? She asked cautiously, hoping not to rile the girl up. 

???.I live alone. My parents are away for periods of times, sometimes a years? worth, so I typically have my home to myself most of the time.? A small sigh escaped her lips on the tail end of her statement. ?But from time to time my cousin comes to stay with me.? This end of this sentence finished a bit more cheerier than the last. 

Though this was the first of her hearing of Marietta?s living arrangements, Masami couldn?t bring herself to be shocked. The way she carried herself was already enough of an implication that she was a rather independent individual, despite her age. Still, before she could comment, an ear piercing scream filled the entire building. It was enough to nearly quiet down the entirety of people that were attending the event. Immediately both girls took from their seats to see if they could trace the origin of the sound, luckily enough, they managed to catch the glimpse of other party goers doing the same. 

Rushing up the stairs, a door was already wide open, people with looks of horror and sobbing came in and out of the room. Both girls quickly entered to see that Kyo and Edie, who both looked like complete messes, were already inside staring at?a dead body. His wife cradled his head in her lap, she sat in a pool of his blood, sobbing to herself. A prayer that would go unanswered of wanting him to ?wake up.? A solemn look were on Masami?s features as she held her hands together. It was really never easy to see a dead person. Marietta stood beside her, particularly unmoved, it was something she was used to seeing and despite her age, she had saw (and done) far worse back home. 

"Sorry, he's gone," Edie spoke checking his pulse.

"Poor stiff..."

​


----------



## Kei (May 2, 2014)

_[The Young Flame of Fuzen; Kyo Minami]
[Mission; The Wedding of The Century]_​

There was only Rosa sobbing that filled the room. She gripped her husband?s shirt as she screamed at him. Kyo closed his eyes and offered a slight prayer to the Gods, before walking over to Rosa. He felt sick being around Edie, but that had to wait. Rosa looked up at him as she cried, and the once beautiful woman looked like some wrecked her. 


The makeup began to run, and the once pretty smile that was on her face when they first came was twisted in an ugly frown. Such a horrible look on her face, Kyo wiped her tears and tried to calm her down.

?I?m sorry?? Kyo said as he picked up the woman bridal style, she offered no struggle against him and he took it in consideration on how much she cried. Even now her broken sobs could be heard as she screamed in his chest. 

Looking at Masami and Marietta, he looked down in regret, ?Lock this room up and the church, the person who did shouldn?t have gotten out.? Kyo told them as he held the woman in his arms. He covered her ears and forced her face deeper into his shirt.

He shook his head a bit, ?I?ll leave the rest up to you guys, I?ll get her to a room and rest up, and I?ll be right back.? He looked over at Edie, maybe he should take his time. There was no need to be in the same room with her after his disrespect. Kyo shook his head as he moved passed the two girls and walked out of the room. 

The gown was heavy, but she was light. Rosa makeup had smeared all across Kyo?s tux. Blush, foundation, and lipstick were all now one meddled mess on his shirt. In other time he would probably dropped the woman, he hated when people cry, and it didn?t matter who it was. He just hated it, and the feeling it gave him made him sick, although who was he to complain. 

Finding a room was the easy part, but laying her down on the bed was the hardest. She wouldn?t let go, but when she finally did Kyo pulled up a seat next to her. He hesitated on touching her because of the Edie business and plus the thought of what he should do to someone who husband just died.  Though he did it anyway, he touched the woman?s hair and slowly began to rub it.  How the hell did his mom do this? Kyo sighed but he didn?t let up?

Slowly he rubbed her head until he felt that she went to sleep, there was no point in asking her if she wanted to talk about the murder.


----------



## LunarCoast (May 3, 2014)

luffy no haki said:


> Shinkurou Kengo
> 
> _What a sword is meant for XIV - Go back to Kumo_​
> 
> ...



Hatori pushed himself with the aid of Shin to his feet feeling, ok at best. The pain still pulsed from his body, gripping ahold of Amagumo as he stands and the heavy weight returned, almost staggering without Shin's support he quickly puts it in the scabbard _So Amagumo is doing something more... ugh I can't agree more on leaving this hole._ On the note of language however, he frankly had no idea himself what he just said it just kind of... slurred out in the moment. Very weird indeed!

April glides down to her master restraining herself from biting Shin she owed him some degree of trust afterall, he helped out and did protect Akarusa when he was down. She still however kept a very close eye on him, and was almost a uncomfortable gaze.

They come down to the bottom of the mountain, after some conversation. April still fairly uncomfortable with Shin, as if he hadn't done anything to help her master. Hatori nods and is happy to take a firm grasp of his extended hand and shake it, "Right back at you, but I think might take a short break from this business. Thanks for everything Shin, see you around."He states cheerfully waving back and begins his walk back down the road towards the village centre.


Walking down the street he soon is forced to lean aginste a wall, his body still weak from the fight and for a brief moment loses his balance, falling forwards towards the floor. A hand grabs him quickly and pulled him back up and see's a man infront of him in another one of those ANBU masks, at first he believed it to be the same guy but once his vision clears up again he notices the significant diffirence, this guy seemed to have a sort of raven mask and a shortbow and dark green cloak. Before he is able to ask questions he is pulled off into the nearby ally and sat down upon a step where the man joins him. *"So then, how does it feel to take real hits?"*

Hatori removes his mask and ran his hand through his soaked hair from the rain within the cave, "You saw that fight... but didn't interfer, honourable."He mutters in sarcasm.
*"As a matter of fact, I cannot enter that room. No one has been able to for the past century and with my recent involvement with our allies at the hidden leaf it could not have come at a more concerning time."*The man responds sounding a fair bit elderly or atleast a veteran of battle. His deamour also was a fair bit serious which was enough to concern Hatori more than alittle.

*"Hatori, I was assigned to keep an eye on you. Make sure you wouldn't bertray this village as did the rest of your family. See the reason we made you ANBU is for more reasons than you was told. That mark on your neck allows us to monitor you, it's a beacon."*
"That much I guessed and was made aware of when I first agreed to the mission."
"*Yes well, it's also a means to kill you."*He states which prompts Hatori to glare at the man who held his head looking down at the ground with his green hood up.

"What the hell?! I am a Akarusa I would nev-"
*"Never bertray us? Then explain the actions of the other half of your family... Anyway I just thought you should know, but my reason for bringing you in here to talk is another matter of greater concern than your family and 'honour'. If you would allow me to continue?"*
Hatori grunts, "Yes go on." He couldn't argue with that and he would deal with that problem himself in the future, he didn't much care for their reasons neither Black or White it mattered little to him both sides were to blame for what happend in his eyes.

*"Good. As I said, sometime ago I was working with some other Ninja from Kohana serving as a scout. We was dispatched with the intention of investigating a recent conflict that resulted in the loss a team of their shinobi, among a dozen other MIA citizens that were in the area. We expected from what information we had gathered that a Missing-nin had simply gone on a rampage, a rare occurance so close to a large village but possible. We found something akin to a rampage but preculiarly no bodies, plenty of blood. Hell the entire temple was red and dripping in the stuff but again no bodies it's not uncommon for Shinobi to hide bodies but... with the numbers missing I seriously doubted anyone had the time. Regardless with little effort we found a room, fairly old around a century filled with scrolls and various other notes upon a single Shinobi known as Ogama. Apperntly whoever this was they were trying to find a way to kill him, or it as the notes seemed to suggest Ogama wasn't quite human. Equally neither was the man researching them."*He takes a deep breath, and looks at Hatori who looks back confused with his blue eyes.

"Ok so what has this got to do with me?"Hatori asks
*"Well not long before we arrived back with this knowledge for the Kage's it came to our attention that someone of the same name had been entered into the Chunnin examinations. With luck it's not the same person but... I doubt it and having anything but a Genin enter the examinations isn't possible. This also ties in with why I was given the role to watch over you... The notes made mention of that meteorite, and others. We already knew your sword Amagumo was made from the same material."*

Hatori grips Amagumo drawing the blade and looking upon it, _So... that's why you was acting strangely Amagumo._ The man continues, *"I already took liberty of getting you into the first stages, but I need you to atleast pass the first in order to investigate this Ogama, to this end technically speaking we've made... special arrangements should you fail. With luck you won't and it's just any old Genin, but if it's not I want you to pull out immidately and report back, when you wear that mask remember no one knows who you are. You will not do your family name dishonour! I want you out, got it?!"*
Hatori noticed a hint of passion from the stone cold voice from behind the mask and responds, "Thank you for the referal, but... fuck off. If I am going into the exams I am not back pulling out over some bullshit that might not even be the same guy. I would be going to win, not pussy out!"

*"Good, I'm pleased you accpected this mission. You have afew days before the exams start, I recommend you hone your skills. To this end, from this point onward I will be training you and our first session will start on the outskirts of Kohana. Their will be transport leaving tommorow, I've already covered the cost just make sure to be here at 1000 hours sharp."*


----------



## luffy no haki (May 3, 2014)

*Uchiha Akaya*

_Chains​_











The maddening sound of the whip hitting skin echoed all over the dark place where he was at, he didn?t know what was going on anymore, was it torture endurance training? No, they never told  him anything of the sort, was it a punishment? yes, most likely it was punishment, a punishment he was bearing without making a single sound. There in the middle of a room made of rock, which resembled more the cell he was trapped in during his mission in the Land of Demons, Uchiha Akaya was floating, well more than floating he was being held in mid air by two chains hanging from the ceiling forcing both his arms to stretch at their fullest.  Both his legs had shackles and an iron ball was hanging from them pulling his body down.

His state wasn?t the best. The boy was barefooted, the parts of his legs not being covered by his light brown trunks had injuries similar to cuts. His upper body was naked and was, specially his face, covered in sweat; it made the illusion that he had taken a bath recently but that wasn?t the case. His torso, his arms as well as his cheeks were covered in bleeding wounds.

*Shuwisp!*

A new whiplash forces the boy to close his eyes as he gritted his teeth trying not to let out any sound. In front of him Uchiha Takao, his teacher, was leaning against the entrance of the cell with his eyes closed; the older ANBU wasn?t the kind to show much of his feelings but if he was like that, it was kind of obvious that he didn?t like the show. Walking from behind Akaya, Uchiha Ryoga, the respectable leader of the Uchiha clan positioned himself in front of the boy. A furious glare appeared inside the gray orbs of the jinchuuriki. 

"Those are some good eyes...Now tell me Akaya-kun, do you know why you are here?"the man asked, stoic as always. It was obvious that he was mad, there was no other explanation since despite the way he usually treats the young Uchiha, Ryoga wasn?t someone who enjoyed torturing others not even the lad. The boy didn?t answer, his anger was filling the room and the silence that made itself present in the place was so tense the air could be cut with a butter knife."Manami, told me during dinner that you had a girlfriend" he said. In the very moment Akaya cursed the girl with all of his might, was he in that situation because of such a stupid reason? Because that retarded wench opened her big mouth?

"She isn?t my girlfriend...I was just going along with the mission Ryoga-sama gave me" The black-haired kid answered with frustration, it wasn?t cool if the nun he met before got involved.

"Oh, but don?t get so mad. The thing is that by Manami?s chitchat, it seems like you were very friendly with her...I know I sent you to know more about our allies but...When did I tell you to fraternize with them?"he asked seriously, staring directly into the boy?s eyes. Was that his mistake? yeah, it obviously was one. He forgot the mission for a moment there and began to be "friends" with that girl to the point he showed her a face of himself he didn?t know, he acquired some respect for Ren Houki during a friendly spar that made him get excited at the thought of someone stronger than himself among the genin of Konoha, he became Hisashi?s friend because the Fujibayashi inspired some trust in him. He was in this situation because he tried to escape from what he was.

"I, we, didn?t raise you to be like that. The future of our clan depends on both you and Manami; She will handle things in the open, she is being raised to be an splendid leader and despite her apparent foolishness I know that my daughter can pull it off but what about the things that lie in the darkness? That?s what you are there for."he said, his words were coherent to some extent, it was like brainwashing the kid, making him understand with logic, a logic he has been used to his whole life until now"Now tell me, what are you?"

Akaya remained in silence for a moment, processing Ryoga?s words."A guardian..."the host of the Nibi replied, almost in trance before going on with his words"I am the flame that burns in the darkness, the weapon who shall protect Konoha and the white, the person who must protect the Uchiha Princess...The last resource of the Uchiha clan"he said, convincing himself of his own words as he muttered them. That was right, he was a fool who for a moment tried to sever the chains holding him to the ground, he forgot that his life wasn?t his own and now the man he admired the most, the man he hated the most, forced him to go back to earth and face reality. He wouldn?t break his friendship with Hisashi, he wouldn?t forget about Kirisaki nor Ren?s strength but he had to remember what he was.

An almost indiscernible smile appeared in Ryoga?s expression before he started to walk away. The man was relieved now, relieved that his efforts didn?t vanish in a stupid way. Want it or not Akaya had duties, not only as a jinchuuriki but also as an Uchiha and he, as a good shinobi and the person in charge of him, would make the boy go through the right path. That?s what he firmly believed.  

Once Ryoga was gone, Takao opened his eyes and looked at Akaya with a sad gleam in his eyes although he managed to hide it very well. Despite everything Takao wasn?t a fan of this. He, even though he would never show it, appreciated Akaya to some extent but at the same time his own mind would often tell him that this was for the best."Seems like you will spend two days here with no food, those wounds should be healed by the Nibi soon enough."he said and started to leave.

"Never forget who you are, Akaya-kun"


----------



## Bringer (May 3, 2014)

*Shurui Yamanaka*

It seems like day by day the Chunin exams approached closer, and yet there was so much more work to do. Otoroe has never seen Shurui so... Determined. To think that the Yamanaka didn't want to participate at first was an impossible thought. Originally she had only agreed to join it because Otoroe had played the guilt card on the pushover kunoichi, and she had no choice but to accept. Truth be told Shurui never liked training, and never really understood why she even decided to become a shinobi. She figured it was because the talents of a shinobi would help her in the real world, such as when she runs away from the village children who wish to beat her. 

However now it was a different story. She enjoyed it when she added another technique to her arsenal. She enjoyed it when she improved in something. She enjoyed the praise she was given by Otoroe and Batora. She enjoyed the fact that she'd be greater help to others. All that mattered was not how she perceived herself, but how others did. It was the only way for her to live, it was the only way... 

One thing the girl understood that good and bad didn't really exist. Morals were different for everyone. If she were to aid someone, she would be good to them. If she didn't, she would be bad to them. It was all a matter of convenience really. For example, you kill a notorious enemy. You're a hero, you've helped everyone! Tell that to that man's family. However as impossible as it sounded, Shurui desired to be seen as good by everyone. So she would always try to prove her worth to people, always apologize for her faults, always forgiving them no matter what way they wrong her. For you see, her views of who is good or bad is meaningless to others, while others views of rather she is good or bad meant everything.

_"F-Focus."_ She was always like this. Always lost in thought. However now if she were to learn the technique she was trying to learn, a genjutsu that would greatly aid her in combat, she'd need to give her full attention to the task. Batora had already explained the mist servant technique to her, and usually he'd be so busy that he'd just tell her the basics of the technique and have the Yamanaka figure the rest out on her own. This was never a hindrance to the girl though, she'd always manage it, for she was particularly adept in genjutsu. Shurui already had two genjutsu techniques under her built, one D rank and one C rank. So how difficult would it be to learn another D rank and add it to her arsenal?

The girl spent about thirty minutes going over the correct hand seals, as if she were trying to make it stick to her brain. She also wanted to get molding the correct amount of chakra correct too. This technique would be a bit different from her other illusions. Normally she'd focus on genjutsu that involved trickery, but this genjutsu would supplement her combat prowess. By making multiple clones that were nothing but illusions, they'd all distract the enemy as attacks phase right through them and they begin to multiply. A perfect technique that would create many openings for not only herself but future mission partners.

After she felt she got the technique down, she ran back inside Otoroe's compound searching for Batora. Batora, the butler who served both Otoroe and Shurui was incredibly skilled in genjutsu. If it wasn't for his tutelage Shurui would not be as good as she is today. The reason she needed to locate him was because she couldn't properly test the technique without a other human to demonstrate it on. Upon finding him she informed him that she thought she got the technique down. After that she apologized for interrupting as he was in the middle of sweeping the place, and the eager Yamanaka aided him so he could finish faster. 

After what felt like a eternity of doing chores, the girl could finally preform the technique. Making the required handseals and molding her chakra she casted the genjutsu on Batora. Clones of her began to emerge from the floors and walls, but just as quick as they came, they were gone. Disappointed the girl's eyes retreated to the floor. "W-What did I do wr-"

The butler cut in. "Oh your illusion. I released it. You preformed it well, but I'm afraid that testing out a low level genjutsu on a genjutsu master is ill advised. Now I have some chores to finish."

His response made the girl smile... So she did preform the technique. She could officially do it. Suddenly something came to her mind. _"Didn't I just help him finish the chores."_


----------



## Olivia (May 3, 2014)

*Kirisaki Shinkō*
*Kirisaki the Invader*​
I slammed my front door shut, and walked with ferocity in every step down the hallway. My eyes fixated on the elevator door in front of me, I reached the button and pushed it rapidly. After about five seconds of waiting I turned and headed for the stairs, I didn't have the time to wait for the elevator to reach my floor.

Why I'm so impatient? Well, I guess I'll have to backtrack my story a bit. Yesterday had been a fun enjoyable time with Akaya Uchiha, almost nothing could break down the enjoyment we shared. Not even the accusations of a date that the girl had said. But no, of course like usual, I had to get a fucking letter.

But it wasn't an ordinary letter, no it had been a letter asking me to dinner. But the hand writing looked very similar to the previous letter I had got, and you know what, it sounded exactly like what that women would write to me. I sighed, there was no escaping her was there?

In the letter it had asked me to join 'them' for dinner to experience their life style, but there was no names nor return adress, but only an address for me to go to. But it totally seemed like something Thalia would set up to try and recruit me to her twisted religion. Why couldn't she just give it a rest? Why couldn't she understand that I already believed in a religion and had no interest in hers?

I made my way to a mall in Konoha, where I was required [by the letter] to wear a formal dress. I personally had never been shopping like this, and had no idea what type of price a dress would run on a dress, but I decided I could splurge since I never spent my money on anything.

I know what you might be thinking. Me - buying stuff? Absurd right! Well I'm only doing this because it's requested of me, I'm not doing it for personal or selfish appraisal of my items or looks. I quickly looked through the dresses they had, and surprisingly I found one that fit my tastes.

It was a one-piece red dress that cut off slightly below the shoulders and connected to a skirt for a bottom. I decided it would match my red hair bow perfectly, found the same color heels, and bought it with haste. Paying down what reserves of money I had from prior missions, I started to cry, I was almost utterly broke. I would need to go on a few more missions in the future.

I ran back home and changed. I hadn't bought clothes, so I forgot to check the size or see if it would even fit me, but surprisingly it seemed to be a good fit. The skirt was almost a little too short, but I felt like I could deal with it. After putting on my black-stockings and red-heels . It surprisingly looked very good on me.

Deciding that I had wasted enough time, I took off out of my apartment, and decided to wait for the elevator this time. The heels I was wearing was making my balance very awkward, probably because I had never worn them before, so I doubted that I could walk down stairs accurately.

      After what seemed like a horrid walk of endless tripping, I made it to the address. Surprisingly the location had been a large estate, too big for even Thalia to own. She claimed that she had owned the entire apartment building that spanned forty floors, but I didn't think she could own this much land. No, she couldn't have anything to do with this place. It looked too peaceful. I approached the front gate, which lay over 600 feet from the entrance of the home, as a voice said from an intercom:

"Who are you and what is your business?"I decided to speak honestly, saying "My name is Kirisaki Shinkō, and I was given an invitation."

I lifted my letter into the air, and without a seconds notice the doors opened quickly. As soon as they fully opened I made my way up the large garden pathway. Since the house was a bit of a distance away, I took a look to the beautiful surroundings, where plants grew aflush, hummingbirds flew swimmingly through the air, and the air smelled sweet like honey.

By the time I made my way to the entrance of the house, an older man had opened the door. He was wearing a full on suit with glasses. I had assumed that this person was the butler of this estate. I wondered what he would say, but all he said was:

"Miss Shinkō I assume? Please enter, they have been expecting you."

I still didn't know who they could be, but I didn't feel particularly threatened. I simply nodded as I made my way up the stairs and entered the large home. As I thought the inside was gorgeous. A large staircase was immediatly present, but the statues and paintings around the room made it look all so prestigious. But I didn't stay long as the butler showed me into the dining room.

There sat three individuals at a long table to seat twenty. The three sat decently spaced but not too far apart from each other. The oldest of the men looked to be in his fifties at least, where his hair was a greying brown or black. He wore a fancy suit, dressed in black and white. To his right had been a  The other boy had brown, unkempt hair, with an uncaring look. However the latter seemed to hold a resemblance to the older man. The butler turned to me as he said:

"Please enjoy your stay."

I felt a shock go through my body. So that was it? He wouldn't introduce me or anything? Well, maybe they expected me to introduce myself. I sighed, I would get no where if I didn't at least try to exert myself. After all, they weren't Thalia, and they invited me to their dinner, so it should be fine. From where I stood, I said:

"Hello, my name is Kirisaki Shinkō, I'm happy to make your acquaintance."
​


----------



## Olivia (May 3, 2014)

*Kirisaki Shinkō*
*Tomorrow's Courage*​
I stood there, with a hopeless smile in front of these three strangers for what seemed like minutes, but in actuality had been seconds. The old man pushed out his chair, and with a stern but kind look made his way over to me. With his white gloved hand, he reached out, as he revealed:

"Hello Ms. Shinkō. My name is George Kujo. The blonde one is Diego Kujo and the brown haired one is Joseph Kujo. Thank you for being able to meet us at such a short notice. Please, sit down, there's an empty chair next to Diego."

I looked and noticed that there were about seventeen empty chairs, but I didn't protest. So I assumed that he wanted me to sit next to Diego? I simply complied and walked around the table, but before I could sit down the blonde haired kid stood up and pulled my chair out. I felt flattered. I sat down humbly, looking down at the empty plates which sat at the table.

I could feel the awkwardness surging as nothing was being said. The main question running through my head had been, why was I here? Was there a purpose to all of this? Why did they invite me specifically, and were we expecting more guests? Was that the reason why he placed me exact seating? I decided to speak, to quench my curiosity. 

"Not to be rash, but can someone explain why I was invited."

The brown haired boy named Joseph quickly looked away, almost as if he was too embarrassed to even address the situation. Unlike Joseph, Diego kept his vision firm and forward, almost as if he hadn't heard the question. George was once again the one to speak up as he answered:

"It's a favor from a man named Kira Yoshikage. We've known each other for about fourteen years, and he owed me a debt, so this is how he decided to repay me."

Kira set this up? So it definitely wasn't a trap set by Thalia then. I let out a sigh of relief, at least it was something arranged by someone I knew and could trust. But that comment peaked my interest, he had known Kira Yoshikage and had been good friends with him. Even though he was my religious mentor and helped me become a shinobi, I didn't know much about him. I decided to ask:

"Oh...You said you've known him for about eleven years, do you know anything about his past? You see I'm sort of his student, but I know almost nothing about him."  

George let out a physical sigh. I wasn't quite sure if that was a good or bad subject. Maybe I shouldn't have asked. Was it something that Kira didn't like to be touched upon? If so, was it something that he would never want to tell me? But in all honesty it peaked my interest.

"No, honestly I don't know. The man is an enigma that even I can't understand. He keeps to himself, but when he cares for something he'll push himself to the depths of hell to make sure it works out."

I was pleased, so even though I knew almost nothing about his past it was as expected, he was a nice man who would do anything for his comrades. But finally another question came to the top of my head. He said Kira owed him a favor, how would this be repaying that favor?

"Wait, so how does me being here repay that favor? I don't understand that really." George's eyes bore straight into mine, as he said: 

"He really said nothing to you? I helped fund his church to stay active a few years ago, so that's why he owed me. But we adopted Diego three years ago due to his parents passing. Unlike with Kira, we actually owed his parents a debt of gratitude, so we decided to take their only child in. But it's been the tradition in our family for the oldest child, once they reach seventeen, to get married, and since Diego is adopted in, and being older than Joseph by one year, he reached the requirement."

It started to make sense to me. So Kira owed the Kujo's because they kept the church afloat, while the Kujo's owed Diego's original family, so they adopted him. So this all led to this marriage by seventeen thing. Wait, he's saying this for the reason why I'm here. But why? Wait he can't be saying...No that isn't possible.

"That is the reason why you are here. We want you to marry Diego."


​


----------



## LunarCoast (May 3, 2014)

*Personal Arc (C2) | Hatori | Home...*

Hatori takes a step down the road towards his home and immidately finds himself regretting it, but their was something he had to know. If his grandad crafted this blade using ore from that meteorite was their reason behind it, or was it simply because that was the best quality material around?

He couldn't find the questions anywhere but home, and he half expected his mother to beat him for it. April seemed confused which upset Hatori alittle, he hadn't excatly slept well this past night and was - despite not admitting it - part of the reason why he was heading back. Soon enough he was at the gateway leading to the courtyard and simply steps over.

He comes home and is surprised unpleasently to find it was empty, but cleaned. His mother nowhere in sight which was certainly a oddity he couldn't help but feel worried but soon enough discovered she had left on some sort of vacation leaving a note upon the door explaining this he sighs, "She probably needed it."

He pushes the door aside to the interior noticing it was clean as ever and respectfully removes his shoes intending to keep it that way to the best of his ability. He knew the family had archieves here somewhere, inside the building's small dojo. Hell it wasn't even a big secret any more, prehaps centuries before when ninja clans wanted to keep their jutsus and techniques well hidden.

In fact it was easy enough for Hatori to find it, which considering his less than amazing intelligence was a shock... then again it could just been blind luck. He pulls the lever from inside the pot and steps forward into the revealed backroom, he reacts like lightning when a jutsu of some description triggers sending a bolt of lightning at him but even with his speed, it was too slow. No one could keep up with light, after all or so he thought atleast.

To his surprise it does nothing to him just simply flickers around his clothing like a coat of energy, before three bolts slam into the families seal and disipate. "I guess this sash has more uses then I thought."He chuckles April is less than amused whose's feathers all stuck up in a almost static fashion.

Now that was done with he goes forward to begin rumaging through the scrolls among other things he couldn't careless for. With time however, he managed to collect those that were of interest and with some effort get down to study...

Hours pass by through the shadow of the night candle light serving as his source of both energy and light until eventually he found what he was looking for;

Jounral
Entry: 189
Title: Zennyo and April

My children continue to bicker of the minor things in life, who should lead when I pass away, who deserves that right and who has achieved the greatest feats. To be honest, I wish Hatori's life is not torn to pieces by the fractures that are beginning to form, and I find myself to tired and old to heal them. Still he and I have our smithing and he is progressing remarkably, today I am up in these misty mountains seeking a ore befitting of the weapon we will make. My final piece, his first, the end and beginning of a story that with luck will be recorded in our history.

See our first crafted a weapon of legend and I have a feeling, someday Hatori might achieve the same results, should his path not be twisted or throw off by his father. Which I sincerely hope can reconcile with his brother once more so we may remain strong, this white and black business has some sense to it but if it means destroying our peaceful world I find myself aginste it.


----------



## LunarCoast (May 3, 2014)

*Personal Arc (C2) | Hatori | Home... II*

Same Entry - 4 hours later (In the journal)

So the rumours are confirmed to be true, their is indeed a unique ore to this mountain and region. Located at the peak, their is a preculiar vain that runs down and around a central boulder like structure, it was a curious location finding glyphs that seemed ancient. I had  never seen anything like them, not even from Shinobi but this... fallen star from the heavens was recent. At first I didn't question it but then as my pickaxe struck the rock I felt... odd. It wasn't quite the fact for the strange water or rainclouds that hung above the room, but a pressence. I had my fair share of people following me in life, the Raikage tends to like keeping an eye on his prized blacksmiths and being one of them I learned to know when people were trailing and I felt it again the second my pickaxe chunked at the structure without even a hint of a scratch. Whatever this ore was, it was beyond something of my comprehension or experiance.

Still Hatori, so I continued assuming another one of his spies were just trailing me. Of course, this assumption was wrong, but in the end I suppose a very welcomed one.

From the centre of the clouds as my pick struck it for a 20th time a single bolt of white lightning struck upon the structure, perfectly timed to match the rythem of my helpless attempts. Then on the 40th the vains that ran across the structure seemed to glem a bright blue, and the weather intensified was suddernly found myself in the midsts of a great storm, but contained within this small room. It was certainly something, and even knocked me off my feet a couple of times yet I continued. A ore that seemed to fight back it was certainly a experiance I will take to my grave!

Eventually it seemed to give up and everything became calm again assuming I had 'beaten' the ore I struck once more. Again assumptions with this structure seem to be proven wrong, this time a... man passed through the wall of the structure. Of course I quickly pulled back both startled and confused by this... man dropping my pickaxe in the process the water seemed to bend to his every whim, but it wasn't quite a Ninjutsu rather as if the liquids were a extension of himself. He spoke in a fairly deep but wise tone too deep for any man, I am certain. 

"I must ask you old man, why do you continue to strike me?"It asks

He seemed friendly enough even extended a hand to help me to my feet, I took it then we made eye contact, I realise at this stage it's a impossability his eyes are far from human being far more reptilian in nature. While this was certainly a shock it gave me a sensation of comfort, as if I knew from that moment he was not here to harm me, but rather offer something?

I responded, "Sorry, but I am a blacksmith from the local village..."
The creatures responds at this stage noticing a white serpentine tail extending from his back, ending in a feathered tip. "I know who and where you are from, I simply wish to know why you continue to strike. You are old and wise enough to know this 'ore' will not simply 'budge', so why not give up?"

This struck me as odd, I knew everyone in this village even the Raikage at times would share a game of Shogi, although we hadn't talked in awhile but still no one had this apperance, hell I expect someone walking around with a tail like that you'd notice it within the hour, certainly hear about it!

Still I had to respond, if this was indeed his home - something again I wrongly prsumed - he derserved a explaination so I gave it. "I have a grandson I who is soon to make a weapon of his own, I was hoping to find a ore that was unique, or atleast special and heard rumours of such a place exsisting but apperntly no one could enter. So I gave it a go...."

"They would be right, in fact it is a curiousity that you made it here at all without any protective jutsu placed upon you. I am glad you are honest, it would been gravely disapointing to me if my first encounter with a human in 721 years was here with the intention of harm."

He holds out his hand and to my surprise a old wooden cane forms in it before he thrusts it forward at me. I am too old and feeble to dodge any sort of blow, so I had just stand and hope this wouldn't break a bone or worse. To my surprise however it was painless and looking down the cane appeared to simply pass through my chest, although the shock did take the wind out of me he chuckles pleasently. "Ah... now I see, that is how you entered this place. You still surprise me to this very day, hatchling."

I raised an eyebrow was he talking about me or someone else, definately someone else. "Sir... mind if I ask what you are, or atleast who?"

He smiled at my question, "Given your families history, and your honesty their is no harm in me saying either. I am Zennyo, of the mountain Murōyama or Hiku, if your that hatchling. Simply put I am a what you would call a dragon."

This was... apperntly too much for me as I passed out in that moment. Not quite certain why but I did, it's abit of haze honestly. When I do finally wake up the man is sat down upon a rock seeming comfortable on hardstone watching over me with curious eyes accomponying him was a strange owl, which he refered to as April. Waking up I pratically barraged the poor fellow with question after question, how couldn't I? If he was telling me the truth this was the very definition of insanity, why on earth would such a beast be here?!

Eventually I get my response, and his voice becomes takes on a more heavy hearted tone prehaps I had gone too far... still he told me;

"Sometime ago, me and four others of my kind spoke with a hatchling at a meeting place, known to us and those that served us as the eye of the storm. It is where all our powers met, the epicentre if you will, no one had dominion their so it proved a good place to dicuss our... concerns. Still the five of us one day were approached by a young shinobi seeking training to overcome someone, granted his goal was revenge but it was just. So we began his training, over time we came to realise he had great protential but this protential was also of great concern when it came to our attention the weapon he wielded had dark intent. Still as I said earlier his goals were just so we trained him, this required him to assume the form of a dragon, or visage while in our realm he appeared as such but in this world he couldn't manifest it. Instead he used summoning and sealing jutsu to defeat his foes, and infact became very famous for it, I believe for a time he was in the running to become Hokage before, the entity took over that was.

After sometime he managed to regain control through his sealing arts, and dedicated his life to finding a way to destroy the shadow that loomed over him but his final work to this end was too late. So instead he formulated a plan which was presented before us at the eye of the storm. This plan is partly the reason these 'stars' exsist."He said and pointed at the structure before stroking the head of that owl. "They are both the beginning and end of this story. They contain our very essence, the ore is actually my blood in a solid state. The jutsu he made required all five elements to be used simultanously, and it has to be in perfect balance not something a human can achieve alone. So the plan was he would fight Ogama on the field of battle, trap him in a pocket diemension within a temple near his home and we would each pass on our chakra and strength to humanity, in the form of these structures. In my case, the aura that has knocked so many of your people out is a direct result of their incompatibility. It was a safety measure the hatchling suggested to avoid killing, our blood is the very essence of the elements we represent. In my case it is primarily Wind and Water, providing someone with that combination is nearby anyone can enter. In order to balance the power we each took a major village in your world, on this.... 'white side' their is Konaha and Kumo their are two more on the 'black side' and one in nuetral ground. So you must forgive me for asking you this but...

If you use this ore you will be both condeming and blessing this Hatori you deeply care for. Not even the hatchlings Seal will last forever, and when it breaks which is soon Ogama will be on the prowl for those with such a bond. Our history with that entity runs deeper than what I have just told you, and this is as far as involved we are willing to get. The hatchling spent hours trying to persuade the other four of my council of this plan. We have made miscalculations in the past, and do not wish to make them again. I am willing to provide you with this 'ore' for the child."

So here am now asked once again to decide the fate of my children, would I risk it. I knew Hatori life would be hard once I die, but... well I guess it doesn't matter. I promised him a weapon, and that's what I will give him. "I agree, on one condition..."
Zennyo raised his eye brow with a curious look apperntly a counter offer was not quite what he expected, "I'd like some sort of assurance, you will not simply leave Hatori alone on this 'plan'. I'd like to know your their to atleast watch over him, I certainly doubt my lifespan will be as long lived as yours dragon."
Zennyo smiles and turns to April, "What do you think ol' girl, up for being the watchful guardian of this Hatori kid, atleast for awhile?"
The owl seemed to react negatitvely to this, next thing I knew she was upon me almost as if she blamed me for this brake up, as if she had already made her choice. Zennyo just simply watched with a ever widening smile and says, "I can see she will have alot of fun with you already..." With this he disappears as quickly as he arrived and left me here with a owl and at upon the ground lay a fragment of the ore, more than enough to make a worthy blade for Hatori and that damned bird left me with more than scars.

Still this left me in wonder and awe at what I had missed in my youth by choosing this path, not so much regret but a distinct interest and curiousity what lay beyond the veil of our world. Prehaps Hatori may one day find out, but my time.... is almost up.


----------



## Olivia (May 3, 2014)

*Kirisaki Shinkō*
*Sorrowful Successor*​
I sat there stunned as he confirmed my worst fears. So I would be marrying this blonde haired man who was two years older than me? I mean, in the looks department he wasn't all that bad, and was in fact, very handsome, but I couldn't just marry someone in a split second like this, I hadn't even heard him speak once! Damn Kira, did he not even think of how I would feel when he set this up?

I didn't dare respond to that statement, as saying anything might completely disrupt the entire dinner. So I kept quiet as we were given glasses filled with water and a napkin. I placed the napkin on my lap and too a look over at Diego. So that's the reason why I was sat next to him. However before I could spare any further thoughts on him, two large bottles were placed on the table.

One was filled with champagne, and the other sparkling apple cider. I was happy, at least they had the decency to serve those underaged non-alcoholic beverages. Being both a female and a guest, I was the first to be asked whether I wanted either drink, which confused me. So I still had a choice even though I was underaged?

"Well...I'll just take the sparkling cider, since I'm too young to have the champagne." Which was quickly interrupted by the seemingly loud-mouthed Joseph, as he said "Ah she's such a bore! That guy couldn't have picked someone a little more fun to be his wife?"

Excuse me? I was making a fairly sound choice based on the laws of the village - of course I would chose the sparkling cider. I was happy about one thing, at least this Diego didn't pester me about my choice, and he also pulled my chair out for me when I sat down. It showed that at least one of them had manners. After following my same request, Diego eyed Joseph as he claimed:

"I wouldn't expect someone like you to understand the delicacies of a young women, so I'll ask you to refrain from your violent attitude."

I was honestly impressed. This man, despite not knowing me before hand, was sticking up for me in front of his own brother. Even if I wasn't planning on marrying him, he showed esquisite manners and a caring personality. But the conversation quickly quieted down as we were brought our entree, the salads.

Honestly this entire experience was quite jarring. Most of the time I sat at my home eating frozen food with almost no cares in the world, but here I had to put on my best manners and had to sit up straight. It was almost too much work, especially for something that I would just say no to in the end, but it was free food and everyone seemed nice enough so that wasn't the problem.

We finished our salads in a timely manner and the waiters brought our main course, chateaubriand with steamed broccoli on the side. I was surprised, as this cut of meat wasn't usually served in even the most fancy of restuarants, so how much money must this family have to be able to have a 'regular' meal like this? Before I was able to take my knife to my plate, Diego took his and started to cut the meat on my plate for me.

I was astonished, and honestly felt both impressed and a little bothered. One I was glad he was going at such lengths to try and impress and give me a wonderful time, but I wasn't some damsel in distress that needed to be saved. While I liked his politeness, I also enjoyed employing my own thoughts and actions, and something as simple as cutting my meat would be something I was capable of. But since this was a one time thing I didn't oppose. When he finished he stat back down into his chair, saying nothing. I simply smiled at him as I said:

"Thank you, Diego."

All he did was nod at my comment. It seemed like he wasn't one to embrace compliments, and he also seemed to be extremely polite. Maybe he was only acting like this to try to swoon me or whatever, but it was a bit flattering. I looked down at my freshly cut meat and was able to enjoy every bit without having to put any effort in.

The meal finished and we were each brought a cr?me br?l?e, another fancy desert which I hadn't seen offered at many restuarants I attended. I slowly ate mine, honestly a little full from eating both the salad and the steak with broccoli. But once I finished I smiled at the father figure, and admitted:

"Thank you for the dinner Mr. Kujo." He simply replied with a smile and said "No, the pleasures all mine."

Diego abruptly stood from the table, causing a slight screech against the ground. I wondered what he was going to say, but he had some sort of fierce determination in his eyes that I couldn't quite place. He brought his napkin to his mouth and calmly poised it to the table. Turning to his adopted father, he asked:

"I'll ask for Kirisaki and I to be excused." 

George immediately nodded at the request, which led to Diego pulling my chair out. He stuck his hand out, as if requesting for me to ake it so he could help me up. Once again I felt a little bothered, as I knew I could do stuff like this, but I found his chivalry attitude likeable. I took his hand as he lightly pulled me up from my seat, getting me onto my feet.

He quickly looked back at his father and brother, then lightly tugged on my hand, as he almost dragged me out of the room and into the main entrance. I didn't ask where we were going or what we were doing, I just followed him forcibly as he pulled me up the stairs into the right, and into a side room. 

It was fairly dark inside the room, but I could make out a stary skied background outside a window, and what seemed to be blue curtains. A lot of furnature, and a large bed. I looked towards the blonde haired boy as he stopped in his tracks. He didn't seem to be moving any longer, so I decided now would be the time to speak. I opened my mouth, but before I could get any words out he let go of my hand, turned around, grabbed me by the the back of my head, and forced me onto his lips.    
​


----------



## LunarCoast (May 3, 2014)

*Personal Arc (C2) | Hatori | Apples!*

Hatori puts his hand on the brow of his head and looks at April leaning aginste the desk with his eyes focused on her, as she returned it. "For fuck sake April, who the hell are you?"Was just about all he could say, he was both pissed off and.... happy about this revelation. Ok now it made sense, why Amagumo was acting so freakishly around that damn thing. They were the same ore, it actually made sense now why it was capable of dealing some degree of damage to the damned rock, and their was all those drills but in gods name had he gotten himself into?

He knew technically he should let his 'sensei' know about this as he requested but something at the back of his mind told him that wasn't quite as good an idea it might seem at first. After all, he still knew nothing about anyone he had worked with so far other than Shin, who despite his flaws seemed very dependable when it counted. April weather to try and tell him something just try take his mind off it pushes the scroll case over and caused it to roll up with a talon.

"Dragons... Melevant spirits... YOU! God damn what kind of adventures have you been on, and how old excatly are you?"He asks the owl as if to expect any kind of response. She simply tilts her head and continues to 'put' the scroll away to the best of her ability then hoots at him and his frown turns into a smirk, "Damnit April you annoyin' feathered..... ugh I can't think of anything right now."

Instead to help settle his mind he simply returns to reading something he was much more familiar with, family techniques. The majority of which of course are Kenjutsu more notably forms, most were trival E-Rank, D or C ranked according to the book but then their were those he himself one day should hope to master. Sadly many above these ratings required some degree of mastery over a element. Many using the elements to enhance offensive or defensive capabilities and even afew Genjutsu combinations as well. He never could hope to manage those, he had no idea how Genjutsu even worked but had afew concepts in mind of how he might break out of them.

April bites him, snapping him back to attention as she motions her beak up towards the clock in the other room, it was almost time. He gets to his feet slowly after putting the scrolls away, mostly taking one or two with him under his coat, expecting his mother wouldn't much care whenever she got back from this... vacation. He wish'd she atleast told him where she ran off too incase trouble began brewing.

He eventually arrived at the appernt point for his transport finding some random horse and grumbles, "He said he paid for transport.... I was expecting something with more well... anything." He pulls off a note off it's flank and reads, "Apples..."

"What the hell is that meant to mean.... ugh."He grumbles and shakes his head taking mount and heading off towards Konoha, hopefully not for the first and last time. He had left the ore he collected with the smiths along the way in order to complete his first mission althougth watching the compertition betwene the two he was distant and ran off at the first possible moment to continue on his way...

... Arriving at the appernt meeting point he finds himself in a marketplace, or akin to one in a small outlying village just on the borders of Konaha. This didn't do his mood much good but atleast he could get off the damned beast that brought him here, and releases it to the local stables before beginning to move through the market. Soon enough he came across a very interesting... character shall we say. Their was a man in seemingly normal clothing shouting out to the crowd.

"You know what will hit the spot right now? A juicy, red apple!"

Hatori rolls his eyes, "Are they serious, that's what they meant by apples?"

He folds his arms and listens for afew minutes before approaching the man, "Hey there young lad, can I interest you in an... apple?"
Hatori nods, "Uh-huh, I'm actually looking for my contact member of the A-"
The man shakes his head, "Ack! Ssssh! Apples for sale! Nothing to see here!"
He growls in whisper, "What kind of secret organisation wasn't explained to you? Keep it down kid, and pretend your buying an apple."
"Uh right..."Hatori says and looks at April who returned his gaze both seeming to think the same thing. _Is this guy serious, or insane?_
"Ok so uhhh.... give me that apple... that one over their."He says pointing one out.
"Ah good a customer! I hope this apple serves you well sir, nice and juicy apple! Oh by the way, I get my supply of apples from orchad just north of 'ere! You should go their to try more apples!"
Hatori smirks honestly finding this feintly humourous he just takes his leave and was soon enough at the orchad he was pointed to finding, that a man was sat under a apple tree taking a bite from one. Hearing Hatori's footsteps in the peddle road he looks up and smiles, "Hello Hatori, you just in time for..."
"...Apples?"He asks
The man smirking visable at the edges of the mask, "I was honestly worried with your test results you wouldn't quite understand. Still you are here now, that's what counts... So before we send you off to Konaha I want to test you abit, in battle. I know you fought atleast three seperate shinobi but frankly you had help in one of those and another was aginste a Genin, neither are achievements of feats to be honest.."


----------



## Olivia (May 3, 2014)

*Kirisaki Shinkō*
*The Game Master*​
The moment seemed to last for minutes, despite it only being seconds. His grasp behind my head let go with his face retracted, and I felt myself quickly fumble back on my red heels. Normally I would have taken my arm and wiped my mouth due to disgust, but I simply stood there shocked.

This guy forced himself on me. He forced a kiss on me. This was the first time I was kissed by a man, and it was not how I envisioned it. Besides, I hardly knew him, and while he was polite at the dinner table, that would not suddenly excuse his behavior here. I put my brave face on as I said:

"Thank you for the dinner any everything, but I can't marry you! I'm fifteen for gods sakes! I'm too young for this! Besides, that kiss was completely uncalled for!"

He approached me in a calm but intimidating manor. I started to back up on my red heels, taking a step back for every step he made. Why was I so intimidated? Because he was older? Because of the presence he carried? I was a shinobi! I should be able to fight back. But instead I was cowering away. As soon as I backed myself into the wall, he leaned over me, with both arms on the wall next to my head.

"What's there to not like? You work as a shinobi correct? You can have it all, a life full of wealth and fame, one where you never need to work, at your early age. We can control it all! That old man is dying, so his assassination business is all up for grabs! But if we wait then Joseph will inherit everything! We can't let that happen, so you will marry me, and you will love me unconditionally! Doesn't that sound like a wonderful life!"

He said venomously. While I should be fearing for my current condition, I couldn't help but slightly be interested in the fact that this family owns a service to assassinations. I knew they were rich just from appearances, but that's how they made their fortune. But this Diego, he couldn't be farther off.

"I don't want any of that. Fortune, fame, belongings? All of it is meaningless. Besides, a life with no work with everything free is fucking boring. You couldn't have found anyone as opposed to all of it as I."

I said with a stern face. I was telling Diego how it was. There was no way I was marrying at this age, especially not when it would be to this deuchebag. His entire character had shifted from earlier, if he had continued acting like how he did when he was in front of his adopted father then maybe I'd consider it in a few years from now after we got to know each other better. But not after this.

His mouth turned to a grated frown as he picked up his hand and slapped me to the ground, shaking the surrounding glass table and leaving a stinging red mark on my face. However the contact was very little, I could feel the tremendous force behind the hit. He definitly had to be a shinobi, there was no way he was that strong as an ordinary civilian. Still in a daze, he grabbed me by the arm and threw me onto the bed, as he declared:

"It don't think you get it! You don't have a choice! You were chosen and that's final!" After slightly calming down, he placed a hand on my beautiful dress as he claimed "If you don't care about your belongings, you don't need to be wearing this dress!"

He tugged slightly on the side of my torso, causing a rip to suddenly appear in my midriff. I closed my eyes as I didn't want to see this unfold anymore, I didn't want to see the dress I just spent money on destroyed. Why was I even here? Why did I have to be in this situation? Tears rolled down my face as I let all exterior interactions fade from my mind. 

Suddenly I saw a bright light as the door opened. There stood a figure with and hopeful aura of light behind himself. However due to the rooms darkness his face was completely shadowed. But he took another step forward, and I could hear his intense breathing as if he had run all the way here.

"DIEGO" 
​


----------



## Olivia (May 3, 2014)

*Kirisaki Shinkō*
*A Heroes Proof*​
The man walked closer, and as soon as my eyes adjusted to the new light coming into the room I could see the mans face. It had been the younger brother Joseph that had intruded on Diego's abusive moment. I was truly happy to see him, but then I looked at the assualter on-top of me, not caring in the slightest about the even that had occurred.

He continued to tear at my dress until it was almost split in half, ignoring that Joseph had been standing there the entire time. I looked away in embarrassment, but Joseph ran forward and punched him straight in the face, knocking him off of me. Diego rolled on the ground, until he caught his balance and glared over to the brown haired teenager.

"Joseph...Can't you see my future wife and I are trying to have a moment?" I wanted to protest quickly, but Joseph responded with "What moment? You mean those tears of sadness and embarrassment? Only a dumb-ass would interpret this situation any different!"

I quickly took my hand to my eyes, wiping any of the excess liquid that had rolled down my cheeks. I couldn't believe I had actually shown so much weakness to this man, what did I have to cry about? That he physically assualted me? That he ripped my dress? Why should I care? I...

I didn't have time to think as Joseph tackled Diego and started punching the pale skinned boys face. But with an easy retort he pushed him off of him, throwing the brown haired boy over his body and onto the glass table which completely crashed.

I watched as blood trickled down Joseph's back, but he didn't let that keep him down. He launched himself back onto his feet and kicked Diego into the bookshelf nearby, causing multiple novels to come crashing onto the ground. 

Finally Diego got his rebound when he took his elbow and crashed it into Joseph's face, causing him to stumble backwards. But keeping focus, Joseph tackled Diego one last time and brought him to the floor and started to pound his face in with his fist, over, over and over again. I almost wanted to tell him to stop, but one look at my dress and my tear filled hands made me decide to keep my mouth shut.

Honestly, I was moved by this gesture in a sense, but it made m wonder if there was bad blood between the two brothers. It obviously seemed like they hadn't liked each other, but to think they'd take it to this extent. But I never figured that Joseph, who was rude to me at the kitchen table, would stand up for me in a situation like this.

"JOSEPH!"  

A voice yelled out. I looked to the door way and noticed the older man standing there. I was sort of happy, even though Diego deserved this beating, I felt he would be able to handle him in a more sophisticated manner. My face brightened up, as I waited for his pleasing and wise words.

"Joseph, how dare you do this!? No matter if you have feelings for the girl you can't blame Diego for your problems!" I almost felt like chocking, did he not understand the situation? "You have even ruined her dress and driven her to tears! Do you have no shame! Why can't you be as well mannered as Diego!" 

I sat there shocked as Diego quickly pushed Joseph off of his body. Standing up and readjusting his tie, he shot me a quick cold glance, as if saying I should not say anything. He walked to his father and said accusatory:

"It is truly a shame. I was trying to show Miss Shinkō around the mansion until this oath assaulted her."

I stood up to protest but before I could say anything Joseph shot his arm in my direction, as if I shouldn't speak. I didn't know what he was going to say or what he was going to do to make this situation right, but his next words would decide what would happen.

"Do you not understand father? I was not the one who was assaulting this women, it was-" Being quickly interrupted his father said "Enough. You will be locked in your room for the remainder of the night, and from now on forbidden whenever we have guests."

I was shocked, but it was obvious that either brother didn't want me to speak. It was obvious in Diego's case, but I wondered about why Joseph didn't want me to speak. Maybe because he didn't want me to get involved in his family politics. I sat there with a somber look, as Joseph exited the room. 

​


----------



## Chaos Theory (May 3, 2014)

*Zansatsu|Genin|Sunagakure*

*[Satoshi's Appartment, Sunagakure[​*
[Is There too Deep a Price for Victory? VI, Making a Monster II]​
_Ideology separates us.  Dreams and anguish bring us together.
-Eugene Ionesco_​
_-Ten Minutes Later_ 

 "Well, I'll call that a success.",  "Are you not going to test it Sat?",  "You volunteering?",  "Carry on" Rolling his eyes Satoshi looked over his hand drawn blue prints, the upgrades were almost done. Just a few more. Turning to the torso Satoshi wipes the sweat from his brow, he was going to have to modify the chest cover completely and not destroy the compartments he uses to hide things. Adding two scythe blades though would make it a more lethal trap. The blade install was easy, he and Yusetsu had it done in less than five minutes and the trigger worked fine as ever. Now was the hard part, getting the openings to line up on the chest and allow them to fold out without hanging up. Satoshi uses a flap to hide the slits, but lining everything up was the hassle. Cutting off strips he sets them aside to build the flaps, then he starts to hollow out parts of the chest so it would accommodate the extra blades, that wasn't hard. But now it was time to cut the openings. 

Taking  a smaller bit he uses a dremel to start to carve away wood. This was a lot easier than the way he and his dad did it all those years ago, but as traditional as he liked to be. Satoshi knew that some things were better to use over olden ways. After fifteen minutes or so it was time for a line up test, to see if his measuring was spot on. As it turned out, not quite. But that is what those flaps are for as well. With a little more elbow grease he has the holes in alignment with the blades as well as not destroying his hidden compartments. Attacking the small springs to work the flaps is the last step before he bolted the chest back down. With a pop of his fingers all blades slid out in unison.  "Well, that was needlessly complicated, but it works." is yawned as he looked at the clock on his wall. Lunch, already? 

_-After Eating_ 

Fully revitalized Satoshi sets in on the lower left lower arm, this one would prove annoying more than hard. He was placing a spring loaded Scimitar into it. So, like with the other arms that he modified he starts with the Kunai, dropping them in the box he uses the dremel to hollow out the shape of the blade, which he used to make the stencil with, and made it just loose enough got the blade to just move around in. Next he moved the spring loaded mechanism and using the borrowed arc welder that Yusetsu brought over, Satoshi combines the locking clamp together with the spring housing. Then using heavy wood glue and nails he secures the whole apparatus into place. Clamping the two pieces back together he tries it out, only to almost cut his left leg off.  "Check" is muttered as he pushed the weapon away. 

All that was left now was the legs. They would be the most simple, all he had to do is make rectangles in the thighs. Using the dremel with a larger bit he makes short work of the task, then he slides the Kunai housing in place before making the trap door that he could use to access them. The same is done on the opposite leg, but he uses a special lining in and outside the casing to reduce shock, the last thing he needed was for the bombs housed here to go off in combat. After making the door, it was done. Doru was fully upgraded. All he needed to do was put everything back together. That was a task.

_-Three Hours Later_ 

Doru sat completed and about twenty pounds heavier. Going from a parsley sixty pounds up to eighty. A beefy puppet it was. But well worth it as his new toys would make his toy all the meaner.  "Thanks for the help Setsu-Sensei" is stated as he bowed. The conductor grinned.  "Sat, my dear pupil, why not have the night out with me? I have some ladies I'd like you to meet." ~

*[Who Defines What is Wrong LT Wrap Up]​*​
It had been a day since Naoko beat him to a pulp because he drooled in her lap. Which was because of a drug that _she_ gave him. Irony aside he now sat over another prisoner. The convict, another male, was opened much like the man he was working on a few days earlier. This time however Satoshi had also split his ribs and was looking down into his chest cavity as the man struggles to breath. ~~


----------



## Olivia (May 3, 2014)

*Kirisaki Shinkō*
*Race towards the Brink*​
I almost felt like crying as I watched the brown haired boy being escorted by his own father. Diego on the other hand was getting no blame even though he was the cause of all of this. If only I could speak up to stop this. Why had I been so weak willed? If only I could take the time to say something, then Joseph wouldn't be wrongfully punished! Instinctively, I yelled.

"Stop! He's not the one who hurt me! He was protecting me from Diego!" The blonde haired egomaniac turned to me in frustration as he started to yell "You wench!", but before he could completely say it George had said "Don't try to cover him. Joseph's a bit of a delinquent, so this behavior was to be expected. Please, just enjoy your time with Diego as I clean this mishap."

He was soon out of sight with the brown haired teenager. As Diego brought a handkerchief to clean the blood off of his face, I brought my face to my hands, as I let tears slowly fall from my eyes. This had been all of my fault, if only I had spoken up sooner then this mess could have been avoided.

Before I could react, Diego had been sitting next to me, and placed his arm around my shoulder. My body shuddered upon touch, but I figured I might as well meet him eye to eye. I looked up and saw his eyes, where his earlier hatred had now been replaced with a calm and collected gaze.

"~Ho, so that's how it is. I don't care that you don't harbor feelings for me, but I will get what I want. I always do."

My eyes shot venomously at this man. He seemed as if he was done assualting me for the night, but still had plans to use me in the future. I turned my eyes away and stood up from the bed, summoning a needle and thread, fixing the damages he had caused to my dress.

"I will not forget this night, and I will not marry you. I'd more readily marry Joseph in an instant for all he's done, than I would you in a million years."

This comment seemed to tick him off, as he stood up in a rapid manner. He grabbed me by the shoulder as he turned my body to face him. I could see a general confusion and anger in him, as he looked at me, trying to find the right words to use against me. He quickly yelled:

"How could you find that witless oath, one who's a whole year younger than me, more acceptable than I, Diego?"

I stood there dumbfounded. Did he really not know why I couldn't ever chose to be with him? Did he really not know that I refused to marry him for such a pitiful reason like money, let alone the way how he treated me? He acted like he owned me since I was 'up' for being his wife, and that he could do whatever he wanted to me by kissing me and throwing me onto the bed.

"I-You know...I have no words to describe my astonishment, so I simply won't. Good bye Diego, you can have as much luck necessary to achieve your goals, but I won't be part of them."

I said leaving the room and shutting the door. I needed to get home as quickly as possible. Taking a left and walking down the large stair case, I ran into the earlier butler. He looked confused as to why I had been leaving. With curiosity, he asked:

"Miss, leaving so soon? Have you decided on the ordeal with the young Master?" I assumed he was talking about the marriage. "I decided, that while it was a nice gesture, he wasn't the one for me. That's all there is to it. So I'll be leaving, thank you for the stay."

The butler nodded and let me exit. I made my way down the steps slowly, as I made sure not to trip with my heels. After about what seemed like one hundred steps, but had only been eight, I had made my way onto the pavement. But before I was going to make the large trek off the property I heard a noise behind me. I looked up to a open window as I heard:

"For your sake, I hope we don't see you soon."

I wanted to laugh but I kept my mouth shut. I was happy that he still seemed in a happy mood, and in the end, nothing life changing happened, so this night wasn't horrendous. But I agreed with the voice, for my sake, I hoped that I would never see this estate again. I casually made my way down the large mountain, heading for my home to go hang this new dress inside my barren closet. 

________________________________________

"How did she take the news?"

"Not as well as I hoped, but at least we know each other now. Everything is set up as you planned. Maybe I pushed her too far, but she definitely does seem _attached_."

"Excellent, things are working smoothly. Until next time, Mr. Bran-sorry I should say Kujo."

"No, it's no problem. Thank you for your time."

The blonde haired boy hung up the phone as he pushed his chair from the desk against the wall. He looked around the room and noticed all the broken glass lying around, how pitiful. He looked back to his desk and pulled out a drawer, which revealed a small silver box. He flipped it open to reveal a Jashin pendant, with a long silver chain underneath. Lifting it out of its box and holding it in the air, Diego declared:

"This will definitely not be the last time we meet, Kirisaki Shinkō!" 


​


----------



## Laix (May 3, 2014)

_Edie Nakano_​  SIDE STORY (LIQUID TIME MISSION)​ 

As Kyo carried an inconsolable Rosa away from the devastating sight of her deceased husband-to-be, Edie didn't even immediately notice that Marietta and Masami had now entered the room too. Instead of shooting a death glare at the foreigner, she didn't even change her nonchalant expression. Despite the fact that she hated her guts and still wanted to punch her, the thought of Kyo Minami's grubby hands touching her skin gave her goosebumps. The same scene replaying over and over in her mind was all she thought of. One would think that a dead body appearing at a wildly-anticipated wedding would cause enough shock and stir to discard any previous thoughts but it didn't for Edie. ​For every time that scene played out in her head, she hated Kyo just a little bit more while also downplaying the severity. Besides how bad anyone may think it was, the revenge was going to be suitable. Edie was already planning it in her head, and the vision was bliss.

Being the only medic in this platoon and probably the entire wedding, she naturally took on the role of coroner. They had dissected bodies more than a dozen times at the Academy and even brought them back to life, but this was different. Firstly, you can only revive in the same way you would without medical ninjutsu - a stopped heart and recoverable injuries. From a first glance, she saw that Leon's throat had been slit. Upon closer inspection without getting any of his still warm blood on her nails, she saw that there were multiple stab wounds on his chest - around six to be precise.

It was murder. What began as just a simple bodyguard mission was now a full blown murder investigation. Now the Nakano seemed curious and slightly concerned.

_(So many stab wounds! And such frenzied blows... Whoever did this was really angry and seemed to have slit the throat to ensure death. They wanted this poor guy dead, no matter the time or date.)_

She shrugged slightly before standing up to deliver her results. 

_(Oh well. Life goes on, at least for me.)_

Addressing Masami and Marietta, Edie walked over to them while taking care to avoid Leon's soulless body. 

"Multiple stab wounds and a slit throat. He was murdered," She revealed, keeping her voice close to a whisper so any of the civilian bystanders wouldn't hear and start spreading hearsay. As if the girl was finally being mature and putting her differences aside, she began to formulate a course of action with the girls.

"Kyo is dealing with Rosa so maybe we should investigate this..."

Something about solving murder mysteries excited Edie. This could be a day job.
​
​


----------



## Sumon (May 3, 2014)

*Shinomori Aoshi, Land of Rivers. LT*
_Side Arc: Kusanagi no Tsurugi; Yamata no Orochi
Part 5: Preparations_

“God damn, fuck...” Aoshi cursed as he made his way to shore. The fight didn’t go as expected, he was pissed. The young man expected to slay Yamata no Orochi quite easily without too much problems. But it wasn’t the case as he got his ass kicked by this monster. Thankfully, he managed to escape. It would have been a bummer if due to overestimation of his own powers Aoshi had died.

Aoshi got back Asuka’s family house with bad news, much to the sadness of the family. Especially father didn’t take that too well, he questioned Aoshi’s legitimacy in promise keeping and staying true to his own words. The young man did say he’d slay the beast if given shelter and food. And Aoshi didn’t plan on giving up, yet. He still had one more day to slay Orochi before it would eat Asuka. So as it was still morning, he lied on soft grass and began brainstorming ideas of how to complete the task.

One idea was to destroy the sea cave with Orochi present there. The cave would collapse, killing the monster in the process. And even though it looked like a good way to get rid of Orochi, the idea’s realization was the biggest problem. There was no way to destroy that strong rocky cave; it would take a lot of explosions to do such thing. Simple explosive tags (the only thing Aoshi had explosive) just wouldn’t do the job. And there was no store anywhere nearby to buy gunpowder or dynamite from. 

The other idea was to trap the monster when it would come for Asuka the following day. Since fighting 1 on 1 was out of the question, ambushing Orochi was the only possible method of slaying this aggressor. So Aoshi, having made the decision, began making preparations for the ambush. He had about thirty hours. 

At first Aoshi persuaded Asuka and her parents to act as bait. The parents took extra convincing, but in the end they agreed when promised that Aoshi would defend their beloved daughter with all his powers. Then the young man asked for eight giant bowls of rice to be cooked the next day and some alcohol to be put on them. That would be a ‘snack’ for each Orochi’s head. Last but not least, he needed to enforce the wooden fence that circled the house. To carry out the ambush, he needed strong fence and the current one didn’t look too strong to do the job needed to be done. So Aoshi grabbed an axe and started chopping trees immediately afterward.

He cut down only one tree, though it was a massive oak, extremely strong and durable. Aoshi made a total of twenty five flat, rectangular planks out of the tree, and strengthened the already standing fence with this new wood. The preparation process made him busy for the whole day; he finished everything when the sun was already down.

The next day came with warm and like never before seen windless weather. Tensions were running high in the house as family members were feeling afraid, uncertain, sad. When it was time, they stood with their backs turned at front door, about 20 meters away from the fence, waiting for Orochi to approach the house.

Aoshi put eight bowls of alcoholic rice behind the fence when looking from the outside, one bowl at each tight space in between the fence. Having camouflaged himself, the young man hid nearby with katana in his hands and waited for Orochi to show up, as well. Now it was only a matter of time...​


----------



## Chronos (May 3, 2014)

*Rosuto l Genin l LT*



			
				Shiryu said:
			
		

> "it seems these puppets are targeting us because we keep breaking their 'trip lines'. This ravine seems to be full of chakra threads. I think if we can avoid the threads we can walk right up to those puppets and break them without having to fight at all. Only problem is even though I have an idea they are there, I can't actually see the threads. I don't suppose that eye of yours can help?"



His feet halted at the ushering of his words, a sweat dropped the moment he witnessed these dolls halt their movements. Upon turning his gaze towards the side, careful not to move any muscle he noted that the boy of Anbu had activated his technique. Soon a veil of mist had engulfed the area, and sadly enough his right eye, the Sharingan could only perceive the chakra that engulfed the ravine. Shiryu was lost among the shadows and mist, and Rosuto had felt a clenching fear on his system build up. However, the puppets did not move, they stood still like status as if he gave no clue he was there. Upon witnessing the fog clear slightly, his eyes began to perceive and eerie amount of thread around all this ravine. He was among it, a cold sweat ran through his forehead.

_What was this?_ He questioned. It seemed Shiryu had already formulated a plan, he had figured out the abnormality of these creatures movements. Which had surprised Rosuto, he had only thought of charging straight ahead, trying to defend this boy from this creatures, utilizing himself as bait. But now, this was clear like day light. The water that fell from the sky did not gave them the will to battle. It seemed that all added up to once a being of chakra passes through the area, once their bodies trigger these invisible threads, the puppets have been, in lack of a better term, programmed to attack. 

"Yeah, I think I can. Or better yet."

Rei who stood next to the Anbu child began to use Rosuto's right eyes to perceive these threads. Such in their mental link, forming her seals she summoned the bow once more, and began to flight the fist arrow at the target area. Soon another feel and its seal had been engulfed in a ignition of flame, before it fell towards the ravine. 

"Good, Rei. Continue with that. Shiryu, me and my summon have a special link you see. We can communicate with simplicity, just by the act of thought. We hear the other's thoughts and we can see through the others eyes. This is what's occurring now, she will use her arrows to cleave the enemy."


----------



## Atlantic Storm (May 3, 2014)

*Ren Houki*

HOUKI COMPLEX

_________________​
*Post-Mission;*



It had been a while since Ren had last been at the Main Houki Household, and in that time, not a lot had changed. The complex was, essentially, an area of Konoha they owned by themselves which was more or less self-governed and self-sustained independent from the village itself. It wouldn't be inaccurate to say that it was somewhat similar to the ways the Uchiha lived before their massacre at the hands of Uchiha Itachi, though the Houki Clan were more successful in integrating into village life and didn't suffer from the same stigmas.

The household of the Main Branch was built in a traditional style, being an ancient building which had not seen exterior modification since the early founding days of Konohagakure itself. Various maids, servants and retainers scurried and cleaned around the hallways, while the occasional relative passed by. It was a comfortable place to live; isolated from the noise and hustle and bustle of downtown Konoha and yet at the same time possessing convenient access to shopping districts. Each morning, as Ren remembered, the geese would fly by and come to the garden ponds to frivolously honk while the sun slowly seeped into his own room through the rice paper walls. 

But Ren wasn't here for the sake of nostalgia. When he returned to Konoha, after his mission, he was called upon by one of the senior members of the clan to meet his instructor and one of the well-respected Elders. Approaching the meeting room, the Houki slid the door open and entered. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



​



Truth be told, Elder Kyoudo Houki had always been a little bit intimidating to the young Genin. He was of a short stature and wasn't physically imposing in the least, but nevertheless seemed to command an aura of power and respect even his own father didn't possess. He didn't speak much, but was infamous in the clan for his sternness and could be heard barking orders at servants and other clansmen alike. Along with this, it was a well established fact that his loyalty to the clan was second to none, willing to eradicate any threats or danger to the Houki Clan. One thing that Ren had never understood, however, was that despite his power and being the longest serving clan member, Kyoudo Houki had never risen to clan head. 

"Did you want something?" Ren asked, stepping inside the room.

The Elder looked up, gazing at the young Houki as if appraising him. "Indeed. I heard you had taken a B-rank mission."

"Yes." He confirmed, nodding. 

"That was unexpectedly reckless of you," Kyoudo commented, raising a silver eyebrow, "I did not think that you were the type who would be so eager to take such a dangerous task."

"Well..." He began. "The mission description didn't seem that difficult, and the reward was one million ryo." 

"Quite. It was unusual for a B-rank mission to have such a bountiful reward. But I suppose such an arrogant display of wealth and pettiness is not wholly unexpected of the Head of the Nanako Family. I heard that something unexpected happen, however?" The Elder mused. 

"Ah, right. The target we were rescuing ended up disappearing. When we infiltrated the location where they kept her, I'm sure we spotted the real Alisa. But between that point and the explosion, I believe that the enemy shinobi and the girl were intercepted." 

"Oh?" The old man's interest and curiosity seemed to be piqued by this statement, ever so slightly. Though the change in facial expression was so minute that it was hardly noticeable.

Ren looked down slightly, his eyes narrowing as he thought back to the events. "Yeah. Later on, the girl appeared, claiming to have been returned by one of the enemies. That in itself was strange, and it was obviously some kind of ruse while the real Alisa was elsewhere. But then one of the other enemy shinobi from before appeared and killed the hostage, seemingly under the impression that he killed the real one. I beat that fool, but..."


The clan retainer gave a careful, considerate nod. "In that case, it is likely that an enemy shinobi intercepted as you suspected, yes, if the other child tried to kill the one you met to prevent her from falling back into your hands. Nevertheless, despite your failure..." He brought his arm forward, flicking his wrist so that a scroll rolled out of the fabric of his robe and into his hand. "You did well. Such intervention could not have been accounted for. I called you here to grant you a gift."

"What is it?" Ren frowned, looking at the scroll. The item was likely sealed into the fabric itself, judging from the way it was sealed by rope.

"The Houki Clan shield. It's an item made out of a special material that allows it to float and move by the user's own will, and can be summoned at any point in your body to defend you from attacks." He stated. "I believe that it would be good for you, as you have no defensive techniques of your own and constitution was always one of your weaker points. Keep in mind, however, that the shield will only block basic attacks. Punches, kicks, kunai, explosive tags and the like. A strong ninjutsu or a chakra enhanced strike would likely damage it beyond use in the battle."

The young Houki blinked, picking up the scroll. _"Damn, that's actually a really awesome gift."_ He thought to himself, pocketing the scroll, before getting up and bowing. "Thank you, Elder Kyoudo."​


----------



## luffy no haki (May 3, 2014)

Shinkurou Kengo

_What a sword is meant for XV _​

I hurried as soon as I went back to Kumogakure, it?s raining and that?s freakin? annoying, but man I am excited!! If that old man is as good as Takashi-sensei mentioned, with this weird ass meteorite parts he should be able to make me an awesome sword! It took me only a few minutes to reach that damn beardy?s weapon shop."Oi old man! I?m back!!" I announced my presence in the shop"What the fuck kid!? stop being so noisy!"that?s what the guy said coming out from a room, seriously I have no idea of how he can actually go through the doors considering how tall and fat he is...okay, I know I shouldn?t talk shit but what did ya expect when he treats me like an idiot?!
*BAM!!*

A strong hit on the door is heard by both of us and we are forced to look at the door. there in the middle of the pouring drops of water, the blue-haired man that I call teacher is standing, he seems pretty composed and all, but there?s something that calls my attention, there?s some dirt and his upper cloth seems a bit torned apart with holes everywhere. Before I could say anything my eyes catch the fact that there?s a person hanging from his shoulder, unconscious."RAKU!!"I let out and go to see my friend. As sensei let go of my one-eyed partner I can see that he is badly injured.

"Wait sensei, what happened!?"

"Can?t you just shut up, shitty monkey? I just went a bit over board with him"is what he said...A bit overboard? yeah, i forgot that you were one of those pieces of shit that never held back even during trainings, I?m surprised that he is still alive!"Hey, old fart!! Can you heal the kid?"is what Takashi-shisho asked. The white man of the  long beard looked at him pissed off"Why did you bring him here?! Take him to the hospital,brat!"

"Ugh, shut up. Did you forget that they told me not to keep sending people there? I understand a bit, three patients per week because they can?t handle a spar isn?t something to be happy about."

"You stupid animal. C?mmon monkey, take your friend to that room and place the meteorite parts somewhere in there as well. I?m starting with your sword right away." is what he said, I?m glad that he will help Raku but...what?s with this tendency of calling me monkey!? One day i won?t be a spatient and wonderful as I am and whoever calls me like that will ahve their mouth shut by a fist, ya know!? After leaving Raku in the room, I went back to where sensei was. I looked at him intently for a second but the one who spoke first was him.

"So you got the meteorite? That?s good. you will need something like that if you want to be of any help to that boy"is what he said. I raise an eyebrow not really getting what he meant with that. Staring at me for a moment, Takashi-sensei sighed and then explined to me"Listen, Shin. I don?t know what your reasons to be around that kid are only thing I am sure is that either you want to help him or to surpass him and if you really want to do any of those, I recommend you to start to train seriously."

"Huh? What?s this all about?" i asked still confused but the Aosuki immediately answered"I had a spar with him to see how good he was, and he is good no... he is a fucking monster. The level gap was quite obvious, I didn?t even break a sweat but if you look at my clothes you may understand"he spout and then I looked carefully at his messed up outfit, did Raku do that?"That kid is a genius, a real one. His battle sense, speed and techniques are superior to any other kid his age, you may have more physical strength but that amounts to nothing in front of his trail of thought and instinct. Even with one eye he can measure distance and position of the opponent almost perfectly. The little fucker created a new technique in the middle of the fight!!"he told that to me in excitement...Ouch, now that one was a jab to my pride.

"But-"

"Seems that you don?t get it, huh? Get that new sword and kick it up a notch with your training. If you want to keep being by that brat?s side, you better get stronger and fast; he seems to be progressing slowly because of you but he has already started to leave you behind. Be it that you want to be of help or defeat him one day, if you don?t start to act now he will be too far ahead of you to even reach him before you know it." 

I didn?t answer, I didn?t say anything because i knew what he said was true.


----------



## Laix (May 3, 2014)

_Ryoko Hyūga_
SPEED TRAINING LIQUID TIME
 *PART 1

*The Sakura Haruno Medical Academy not only trains aspiring students to be the finest medical shinobi of their generation but also to be combat capable shinobi capable of handling themselves in battle. One of the key attributes Dr. Yui Kuriyama is eager to improve in her students is their speed. 

"Speed is very important!"

A seventy-two year old headmistress blessed with eternal youth and cursed with an appearance that has her pass for a fifteen year old addressed her small class of students with enthusiasm and superiority. It had been thirteen days since Kuriyama dispelled her transformation jutsu and revealed her true form, making headlines as the dermatology pioneer that actually didn't die fifty years ago at the age of twenty-two. By now, people were so used to her being so assertive in her old hag form that their attitude to their headmistress and legendary medical ninja hadn't changed. 

As it was going to be a physical education session, the class of just three students were stood outside on the field in the compulsory gym uniform. The lucky seventh years who would be partaking in this class was a bored Edie Nakano, an eager looking young male with peculiar jungle green locks and Ryoko Hyūga. 

"How can speed be important as a medical ninja, grandma? Your teaching is getting stale~" Edie remarked, adjusting her ponytail. 

"And your manners have been stale for years, Miss Nakano!" Kuriyama gave the girl a light clap round the head as she scolded her.

"Ow! I can sue you for that!"

"Shut up, cow!" Unable to contain her frustration at listening to this air head question the headmistress' teachings, Ryoko butted in with a sharp tongue.

"Speak when spoken too!" Edie sniped back, always being the one to have the last word.

"_*WILL YOU PLEASE JUST-*_"

"_*I'VE HAD ENOUGH OF YOUR-*_"

"_*I'M GONNA-*_"

"Ladies! Please be silent!" Kuriyama tried to quieten the bickering rivals but her little voice was drowned out by the great roars of the Nakano and the Hyūga.

"_*ALRIGHT BITCH,*_" Edie stepped out of the line the three stood, cracking her knuckles. "_*LET'S SETTLE THIS HERE AND NOW!*_"

"_*I'M MORE THAN READY!*_" Ryoko activated her byakugan with a one-handed seal.

"I said..."

Before they could trade below, Kuriyama disappeared without a trace into the sky using the body flicker technique. When she reappeared, her right leg was raised above her head and pumped full of chakra. The girls looked up with confusion followed closely by shock as they realised what was coming. By now, their innocent third classmate had already deserted the area.

"_*BE SILENT!!!!!*_"

"_*AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHH~!!*_"

"_*NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!*_"

_*SMASH*_
​


----------



## Chaos Theory (May 3, 2014)

*Zansatsu|Genin|Sunagakure*

*[The Pit, Sunagakure]​*​

[The Curiosity that is Edie Nakano]​
_All things truly wicked start from an innocence.
- Ernest Hemingway_​
 "Are we at it again, Satoshi?" is asked as the man flayed open groaned. " Idle hands" is simply replied as he worked away on the man.  "So, what are you doing this time? More of your little Thread techniques?" is asked while she walked into the room. Like before this man was a Sunagakure Convict with the only notable difference is the fact that he was tried, convicted and sentenced to death three days ago.  "Not the way I'd want to meet my maker" is lowly stated as she walked up to the little experiment project.  "Oh and about your idle hands comment, is that what you had? Because this does look like the devil's playground" is added with a playful wink as she peered over the white haired boy's shoulder. 

 "Sometimes the most atrocious acts done by man compel advancements for the benefit of mankind." is replied to the woman's quip.  "Well, is this one of those acts that compel?",  "Not really. I just wanted to cut someone open and see how they reacted to the stress of their body being observed as they slowly die" is replied as Satoshi picked up a bottle of water. Taking a drink he reaches over to a table of tools. On it was a tube of black liquid.  "But sense you're here" is stated as he reached for the small spreader that was by the vile.  "You can help me out a bit." is added as he picked the device up.  "What could you possibly want me to do?",  "Keep the man awake as I test the limits of his body" 

 "You want me to do what?",  "Keep him awake",  "You want me to participate in this poor man's torture?" is asked. Sweat starts to bead on the convict's face as the two talked. "Nu-no, please. Please just kill me",  "Ignore him, and yes. I would like that. Unless you have other things to do" is shot back. Naoko looked at the man then back to her student.  "That goes against everything I stand for as a Medical Ninja Satoshi" is replied as it appeared she was about to walk out.  "Well, doesn't being an assassin do that as well?" she stopped and thought about that dichotomy for a moment.  "Well, I suppose you have me there. So" is stated as she turned around with the most vile of grins. 

 "When do we start",  "A minute or so ago" ]is replied as Satoshi was already back over at the convict. A howl escaped the man as he clamped the left side of the tool in place and proceeded to clamp down the next one. Naoko walked up to the man's head and wiped the sweat from his brow.  "You raped, tortured and killed three old ladies for your own perverse amusement. Now it's your turn to be the victim." is relayed as she pulled her hands up. Forming seals she performs a Medical Jutsu. They glow with a shimmering blue light as she allows them to fall on the man's face. His body stiffens as Satoshi twists the knob on it's first rotation.  "What I'm doing here is testing out the elasticity of human skin and doing so I can see what stresses it can take as well as overall tensile strength" is added as another twist is made.

This time the poor man howls as he feels the flesh on his thigh be pulled and tugged on. Satoshi sets back and watches the flesh stretch and lightly pulse as the blood underneath is restricted in it's flow.  "Well, this is interesting, I figured that the blood would simply flow deeper, but it looks like it will just push it's way through the stretched area. Your skin is starting to turn a nice purple color too." is stated as he observed and explained what was going on. Standing he walked over to the table and picked up a scalpel and then walked over to the man again. Now standing over man's gaping wound.  "Well, while we wait for your skin to stop turning purple, let see how many organs I can take out before you draw you last breath, shall we?" is asked as he leaned down. Choosing one of the man's kidneys Satoshi starts to cut away at the meaty structures that kept it in place. Then severing the tube that fed it to the bladder he pulled the first out. 

Turning to a scale he drops it in,  "Hmm, one hundred and fifteen grams, kind of on the light side" is stated as the man gasped in pain. With no anaesthetic he felt every cut, every jerk of the blade and the tearing sensation when the sadist pulled his organ from his body. A howl erupted as Satoshi cut the other out. It too was a little shy on the weight. But nothing that wasn't expected. Next the white haired boy turned his attention to the liver, it was discolored and covered with bumps. Cirrhosis seemed to be closing in on the man,  "Well" is stated as he started to cut,  "If I hadn't gotten to you first, you would have suffered from cirrhosis, which is probably worse than what I'm doing. It's long and drawn out, you'll be dead by my hand shortly" is given as some sort of consolidation to the fact that Satoshi was slowly cutting this man into fish bait. Pulling the liver out he dropped it in the trash, no need to weigh a organ that was riddled with disease. 

As he worked he notices that the man's skin that was stretched had stopped deepening in color. Stabbing the scalpel into the lower intestines he walked around to the spreader. Twisting it again the man jerks as sweat pours off his skin and face. Naoko watched as she kept the man not only alive, but very aware of what was going on. Another twist makes the man wail as he felt his skin grow even more taught. Another twist causes the skin to rupture.  "Did you hear that?" is asked as Satoshi watched the wound start to bleed profusely. "Yeah, it sounded like a rubber band just broke." is replied as Satoshi walked back over to the table of tools. Lifting a large clamp he walks up to the man's flayed chest.  "My curiosity is sated for now thanks you for you help, now it is time to send you on your way. With the power given me in accordance with your judgment I carry out your death sentence." is stated as he clamped the bowl shaped clamp around the man's erratically beating heart. Blood and water flow as it cuts through the pericardium sac that held the heart. The man convulsed as Satoshi ripped the organ free. Dropping it in with the kidneys he throws the tool back to the table. They should be helpful to some people at least. If Satoshi gets around to boxing them up, that is.

 "Now, would you like to see something really interesting?" is asked as Satoshi walked over to the table and picked that vile up. With a nod of his head to tell Naoko to follow he walked over to what she thought was a gurney with a victim that he had already killed. Pulling the sheet back she is greeted with a young woman naked with only two well placed straps protecting her modesty. Her head bobbed as she listened to music through headphones. Her light orange hair moved in time as she largely ignored the fact she'd been uncovered.  "Those must be some good headphones if she couldn't hear that man scream" is stated. Satoshi nods,  "Complete noise cancellation, this is Saito, Junko. She's a prostitute convicted of murdering a client that she claimed abused her. She was sentenced to life, but I told her that if she cooperated with my experiments that she could work down here in the Pit"

"So, you going to kill her?",  "Well, that is the interesting thing" is stated as he held up the vile ~


----------



## Laix (May 3, 2014)

_Ryoko Hyūga_
SPEED TRAINING LIQUID TIME
 *PART 2*​ *
*As if the cost to repair it wouldn't come out of the school budget, Kuriyama had devastated the Academy's private training fields with a furious Tsūtenkyaku. The earth had been broken like a cracked egg, turning the field of grassy plains into a makeshift lake formed from the water now released after remaining hidden beneath the surface.

Thankfully, the girls had evaded the strike zone in a timely manner. They reassembled on the water, focusing chakra effortlessly to their feet to perform the normal feat of standing on water. As medical ninja, things like this were a breeze to them. Regular shinobi often struggled when it came to learning this simple technique.

"Look what you've done!" Ryoko shrieked as she inspected the damage. While she sounded upset and annoyed, truthfully she was in awe at the power demonstrated by Dr. Yui Kuriyama. To devastate a landscape so bad you transformed it into a lake is a notable feat in itself.

"Hohohoho! Pity whoever has to pick up the bill~!" Edie stroked her chin with highbrow smile, taking any chance to flaunt her wealth even if it was subtle. Yui ignored the girls remarks as she landed down on the fresh water in front of her students. Ryoko and her rival hadn't noticed the boy reappear, but he was there with a somewhat shaken expression.

"Tell me ladies... How did you evade that?" She asked cryptically. 
"Well we dodged it, duh!"

"We moved fas-..." Ryoko's words trailed off when she realised that this was a test all along. They used _speed_ to evade Kuriyama's attack that would've otherwise killed them. Being a star medical student, the Hyūga knew far too well that evasion was perhaps the second most important skill to a medical ninja, second only to the healing techniques themselves. And of course, how could she be so dumb to not realise that increased speed increases your reaction time and your evasion?

Yui smiled when she noticed that Ryoko had finally gotten her point.

"That's... That's smart, Miss Kuriyama... Real smart!"

"Hmph. Well, we should get on with it now since we've wasted enough time, shouldn't we?" 

The doctor reached into her beige open cardigan and pulled out a scroll bearing the symbol of the Academy and its colour scheme. She threw the scroll into the air, allowing it to unravel itself with a puff of smoke. Out fell three navy backpacks, one for each student. 

"Put them on. You three are going to be carrying them on a little run!" 

With a shrug, Edie picked up her bag expecting it to weigh as a rucksack would. However, she barely gripped it with her hands before falling into the water with a SPLASH. Ryoko struggled to hold back the laughter, mocking the girl's weakness. 

"Oh Edie, why am I not surprised?" She smirked sarcastically, reaching for her own bag. "So Kuriyama put a few extra pounds in the bag, so what? You need to work on your strength mo-"

_*SPLASH*_

It seems her underestimation for her rival was quite literally her downfall as Ryoko collapsed into the water under the weight of the bag too. Both girls resurfaced at the same time, climbing on to the surface of the lake like it was a ledge. The green haired boy seemed to have no trouble carrying the bag, waiting patiently for the two to get a hold of themselves.

Lifting it with all their might, the two barely hooked it over their shoulders as their knees wobbled under the pressure. They slowly followed Kuriyama and the boy who were leaving the lake for the remaining plains.

"G-Grandma! What the hell is in these bags!?" Edie wheezed as she stumbled and tumbled on her feet, almost falling into the water a second time.

Ryoko followed with her own question while seeming to be doing a bit better with the bag. "And why aren't you carrying one!?"

Glancing over her shoulder, the headmistress answered their questions. 

"Firstly I'm not carrying a bag because I'm 72 damn years old and I have chronic back pain! And secondly, there isn't even that much in there. Just a few weights... Iron weights..."

Motioning a jogging action but not actually doing any forward movement, Yui tried to motivate the three to get going.

"Come on! All around the training field and back. First one here gets a sweet!"
"Ugh, come on!" Edie groaned as the boy took off at a steady pace. "That's a really... really shit... ugh I need to breathe!"
"_Fine! _Whoever wins will learn a brand new technique never taught before at this Academy!"

Suddenly, something awakened in Ryoko and Edie. It was like a strive to get stronger, a will to become more powerful than the other. Whoever would learn this technique would certainly gain an upper hand over the other and be the true number one at Sakura Haruno's Medical Academy.

"It's on!"
"It's on!"
​


----------



## Cjones (May 3, 2014)

*Masami/Marietta*

*Mission: Wedding of a Lifetime *

Kyo left with the distraught bride leaving the three girls to handle business in the room. Edie began to examine the boy, much to the other two surprise. It seemed she had some knowledge of doing an autopsy on a body. While she took care of that Marietta and Masami began clearing out the room so the scene wouldn?t become any more chaotic than it already was. The sobbing guests were all trying peer inside to get a look at what was going on, so it would take a gentle hand to guide them out, which Masami had. 

Unfortunately Marietta didn?t. 

?You all need to get out, capisce? You?re making it harder to work trying to crowd in here.? She tried explaining, though the people were so shock that it seemed they didn?t really hear what she had to say. However she was quick to rectify such a problem. 

?Hey. Che diavolo stai in piedi in giro per? GET THE HELL OUT.? She practically roared. Physically shoving people out of the door and tossing them into the hallway. Most of the guest went tumbling over, surprised at just how powerful a girl as young as she was. By the time she was done with that, Edie had finished what she was doing and made her way over to the both of them, for once not looking or like a total, as Marietta would say, zappa muto. 

"Kyo is dealing with Rosa so maybe we should investigate this..." She talked in a hush tone. She was right, they needed to jump on this quick, fast, and in a hurry. If they dawdled to long then forever did this would escape before they could catch them, but even with that piece of knowledge in mind there was something odd about the whole scene? Masami continued looking around the room before it soon hit he what it was. 

?Masami.? 

?Oh, yes?? She was broken out of her thoughts as Marietta called out to her.

?I was going to volunteer, but I think you would be better suited to sealing off the exits in this place. I also think we should round the people up and go get Kyo.? Masami simply nodded in agreement, as the young foreigner then turned her gaze over to Edie. 

?You wanna go round up the guest or go get Kyo bambina?? 
​


----------



## luffy no haki (May 3, 2014)

*Uchiha Akaya*

_Kouhai I​_
I am waiting inside the ANBU Black Ops reunion center; as you may guess, I?m wearing my uniform and showing around the tattoo that kinda certifies me as a member of the division.My cat mask is  hanging from the left side of my head and I am showing my face. The captain of my squad called me since apparently I have a new mission, and in case youwonder, no, it?s not Takao-san nor Kaito-san; they both tend to make missions with me, specially Kaito-san since we are in the same squad meanwhile Takao-san when Ryoga-sama sends us as part of his own "duties" or in the rare case that both our squads are needed for a mission.

Strange enough it seems that the so called mission will take place inside the village, I wonder what kinda stuff an ANBU can make inside this place? "When will captain arrive?"I whisper the question starting to get impatient, it?s true that I have nothing better to do but I thought I could take this chance and sleep, do you know how tiresome is to be taking care of the princess? I preffer the extenuating training sessions, at least I know those will bring some beneit for me sooner or later. I waited for a few minutes more sitting next to my locker before my ears could catch the sound fo the door opening.

"Hmmm so you?re here, Akaya"the man before me is called Sawahisa Mamoru, he is the captain of my squad and if I?m not wrong, someone capable of being seen as an Elite Jounin just like Takao-san. His hair is black and kinda combed, there are some spikes on the fron what honestly amke shim look like a weirdo to some extent. There is a big scar on his forehead starting on the root of his hair and stopping next to his eye, he is wearing his ANBU outfit and just like my own mask, his is hanging from the side of his head. The mask resembles and eagle.



"Sorry for calling you on your free day but I need you for a job."he said"Don?t worry, captain. But certainly i would like to know what the mission is"I replied with curiosity, it?s obvious that he would tell me anyway but better hurry things up a little"Don?t worry, it?s a pretty easy one, there?s a new prospect, indeed she has already received her uniform and will soon start to make missions together with us. With you being a year older then her I thought you could get along and as a more expericned person help her if any problem arises."Ugh...I think I know where this is going, and _she_? as in a new girl? Hopefully she won?t be part of the princess?club because i have enough with the Uchiha already.   

"Hey girl,  you can enter now"is what the captain yelled. Then through the door a person appeared. I scanned the newcomer carefully. Long black hair tied in two buns, pale skin and she is already wearing her uniform. My gray orbs analyze the gal cautiously until i reach her eyes, white? don?t tell me...

"Nice to meet you, Senpai. My name?s Hyuuga Hitomi" she said and bowed as a sign of respect...



It may just be me but something tells me this meeting will bring me some troubles in the future.


----------



## Kei (May 3, 2014)

_[The Small Flame of Fuzen; Kyo Minami]
[Mission; Wedding of the Century]
_​
Kyo ran his fingers through his hair. This wasn?t happening. This wasn?t really happening to him at this time. He almost wanted to fling himself out the first window he saw, which was pretty high to be honest. Anything to escape this hell that he created for himself, and rewrite what has already done. Kyo watched as the woman?s breath began to ease, she stopped crying, but at this point she was too sensitive. If someone wasn?t around with her, then she would be the type of person who will wake up and cry again.

Though that someone wasn?t him, Kyo stood up from his chair and walked out the room. The walls had to be good because the simple fact that the racket. People were lined up and crying, holding themselves and holding other people. This place wasn?t meant for him. He sighed as he brushed his hair, he had to find the woman?s mother. Though as he looked over the crying figures, he froze a bit, he was really not good with people who cry. He hated the sight?

 When he began to move again, he felt a sharp grab of his arm that almost slammed him into the ground. Turning around it was the woman?s mother, but she didn?t show any signs of crying or anything. Just anger, Kyo didn?t get the same feeling that he had when he was with Edie, so he must have calmed down a lot.

?WHO DID THIS?? She yelled at him, ?I told you to guard the doors to make sure people didn?t get in or out without notice. What the hell happened??

Kyo knew that Masami was doing her job with her partner, but Edie and him? His thoughts trailed off into a deep abyss of darkness. This will hunt him for the rest of his life, and then some.  Kyo eyed the floor, he would have to talk to the clan about this mishap and then take the precautions to make sure it didn?t happen. Kyo smiled in his head, he was like a wild dog ready to launch at anything that made him angry.  A sad sight he was, but Kyo took a deep breathe, even though this was true?

He was still the son of the head of the Fennikkusu clan?.

?I failed to do the job you assigned me.? Kyo answered in the matter of fact tone, ?My partners were doing their job.?

The old woman blinked a couple of times and Kyo began to laugh a bit, ?What?What the hell? But the blonde tra----?

Kyo eyes sharpened, ?You can blame your grandson?s death on me if you want, but please do not talk bad about my teammates.?

He was going to do his best with what he knew how to do and that was radiate with pride. He was going to keep moving because as long as his heart still beat he was the son of the head of the Fennikkusu clan. The pride of Fuzenkagure and he himself was the pride of the clan. A male heir with the strongest blood out of all of them coursed through his veins.  

?Oh mother dearest please stop acting like you are upset.? A woman came up behind him with a child in her arms, before turning around, ?That goes for the lot of you, stop pretending, if he didn?t die today, he was surely wasn?t going to make it to the honey moon.?

That threw Kyo off a bit?.What?

The woman chuckled a bit, ?My name is Katherine?Nice to meet you, and welcome to how we say a family gathering.? She turned around and pouted, some people were still crying, ?Oh hush up now Toni, I know you were hoping the fucker passed out dead the day they announced their engagement?

The woman who went by Toni instantly shut up, and along with Kyo with a few others from the husband side of the family looked really confused.

?Welcome to a Hatsu family gathering.?


----------



## Olivia (May 3, 2014)

*Kirisaki Shinkō*
*Liquid Time: A Formal Gathering*​
I picked the letter up from the ground and stared at it. Unlike any other letters I had received before, this one came from a very specific place. The Hyuga's residence. What could this mean? Well if anything, the letter had to be from Ryoko, she was the only Hyuga I had known and would probably be the only Hyuga that would even think about sending me a formal letter like this.

I opened the contents of the letter and read inside the surprising details. It had been Ryoko that sent the letter, but the circumstances were a bit odd. She wanted to celebrate the victory of our earlier mission, basically for a job well done. I could understand part of the reason why, as it was an important job and probably saved a lot of peoples lives in the long run.

But I couldn't help but hold a sour taste in my mouth after the whole ordeal. It was the first time I actually killed someone. Their blood was on my hands. I didn't want to celebrate that. But maybe it was Ryoko's way of helping me mend with the whole situation. Maybe she wanted to help me get past this, as I'd surly need to do it again in the future.

I gathered my wits and read on through the letter. She mentioned a restaurant, known for being top of the line in both food and service, that we would be attending. Was Natsu funding this? Regardless she continued on to say that we were required a dress-code, and we couldn't just go in dressed hap-haphazardly.

I took that as a comment towards me. It was very rare to see me outside of the house without my nun-garbs, so it was basically a comment to tell me to get better clothes. Luckily, due to my encounter the previous night, I had just the dress. It was also good that I managed to sew it up good as new, so it looked like nothing happened to it. I turned and almost ran to my closet as I looked at the beautiful red dress hanging on it.

The red dress which cut off below the shoulders, and bled into the red skirt, lay perfectly on the hanger. I pulled it off slowly, trying to make sure not to rip it. I took off my black-and-white clothes which I always wore and put on my tight red dress. I ran back into the view of the mirror and .

I grabbed my red heels and slipped them on, feeling a little taller than normal. I took one last look in the mirror and studied my image. Everything I wore matched, my hair-ribbon, my dress, my heels - the only thing that was colored differently had been my black stockings, which its color merged well with all the red. I flung my hair back and decided I looked well enough.

Leaving my apartment early, I made my way down to the restaurants locations, which despite its novelty, had been located in a almost rugged part of Konoha. I felt strange stares as I walked down the dark side walks, almost as if I was constantly being watched, but seeing the bright sign for the restaurant made me feel safe.

With about fifteen taps of my heel I had finally made it to the exquisite restaurant. I approahced the waitress at the front counter, wondering what I should say. Would the other two already be here? I was here extremely early so many our table wasn't even ready yet. I took a deep breath as I asked:

"I'm here for either the Nakano or Hyuga party for three..." I didn't know which one had reserved us a table, so I simply said both. She looked over the list as she said "Oh yes, please come right this way. You're the first one here, but we expect your fellow guests to arrive shortly."

I simply nodded as she showed me to the table. It was a small table, one with three chairs, a large white table cloth, three napkins with proper utencils, and a fiery candle burning in the middle. I started to feel a little depressed, what, were we on a triple date or something. The waittress pulled out my seat, and with a smile I sat down, waiting for my other two teammates.
​


----------



## Negrosaurus (May 3, 2014)

Itsuka wiped the sweat from his brow, looking at his handiwork.  The cropps were sheared down nice and evenly, and he only had a small patch to do before he was done.  Which was for the best, this place was seven different kinds of crazy.  He was about to set back to work, when he heard a creaking sound from behind him.  What the-  He managed to duck in time to see a blade go over his head.  He spun around, scythe leveled to see  standing before him, each brandishing a rusty, bladed weapon.  His hands tightened around the handle of his weapon, a smirk crossing his lips.  "You're just puppets.  I don't need to worry about killing you.  Meaning I get to go all out.  Lucky you guys."  One rushed him, the green clad one.  He stepped back swiftly, dodging its initial strike and rapidly swung the back end of the scythe out, hitting the puppet with the side without the blade and flinging it to the left, just in time for the red and and one of the two blue ones to launch themselves at him.  He held out the weapon horizontally, blocking both of their advances and using his strength to push them back.  The second blue flew at him now, but it had timed its attack poorly.  He was ready for it, rearing back his scythe.

Rrrrip.

With a single swipe, the blade tore through the puppet's midsection, bisecting it rapidly and watching it fall to the ground.  The cyan one was attacking now, flinging itself at him haphazardly.  He blocked its downward slash, managing to stave off the strike, but was flanked by the red one once more.  His eyes widened as the puppet slashed right through him without hesitating, only for him to be replaced with a bundle of crops.  Itsuka appeared from behind, bringing forward his scythe in a smooth motion and beheading the red puppet.  Now the two blue ones and the green one were bearing down on him as he took small steps backward.  His breathing was coming heavier than he'd like.  The fact that they attacked him after he had tired himself out with chores was premeditated.  He should be fearing for his life.

One of them rushed him hastily and he tried to put up a gurd, only to see a katana, real this time, slash through the wooden clown.  Ikawu landed next to him, readying a blade.  She shot him a smile.  "It would be privilege to battle at the side of an honorable warrior."  For once, he didn't question her.  He nodded and spoke.  "Let's do this."  "Well, ain't this cute."  He sweatdropped at the voice.  Uwaki appeared from behind a tree, her hands raised.  She was the puppet master?  "Listen here, Itsuka-kun.  I'm gonna be taken your pants off and havin' my way with you whether you like it or not."  She was dressed in her usual inappropriate attire, but now with a very dramatic black cape on.  Itsuka was speechless and Ikawu facepalmed.

He finally spoke.  "Alright, enough.  Bring your puppets on, Uwaki!"  He rose his scythe as Ikawu rose her sword.  With a laugh she sent the remaining two puppets flying at them.


----------



## LunarCoast (May 3, 2014)

Hatori looks upon the man who was still sat down under the tree and asks, "If your intention was to fight me, why are we doing it in a orchad... it seems like one of the worst kind of battlefields, I don't want to cut down some random guys trees while fighting you."
Sensei pulls his hood back appearing to have rough looking brown hair and comments, "Funny you say that because, that's EXCATLY the reason we are fighting here. Correct me if I am wrong but all your life you have been in Kumo, the terrain here is completely diffirent and your techniques need to adapt to suit it. So why don't you come at me?"
Hatori grips the hilt of his sword and responds, "Stand up then..."

He shakes his head and casually takes a bite prompting Hatori to simply growl in response, "Fine then."He draws Amagumo before charging at the man and takes his first swing which appeared slightly off balance allowing his sensei to simply throw the apple into his forehead knocking him enough that the sword misses landing in the grass just at his side. "Is this really the swordsmanship of the Akarusa clan?"He asks kicking Hatori back and standing up. "That friend of yours will surpass you if you keep this up... If he hasn't already"

_Ugh... that was rusty._

Sensei removed his bow and pulls back the string a white energy collecting before it condensed into a static energy. "Akarusa, what are you affraid of stop holding back!" He released the bolt which travels at nearly unmatched speed at him, he quickly responds with a combat roll to the left the arrow breaking into one of the trees of the orchad which seems to disintergrate the bark before the it explodes shattering the tree.

Hatori looks back to his sensei after witnessesing the blow, "Interesting I've never seen anyone use a bow and arrow before, who are you?"

"If you can land a good hit on me I will tell you, but you won't if you keep holding back and refuse to adapt."He states and Hatori raised from his crouched position returning the comment, "Adapt?"
His sensei nods, "You might think yourself rusty in this enviroment but that doubt is misplaced. As I said earlier their is a reason we are fighting in this enviroment. The grass is not rough, it is a smooth surface your footing that you used back home needs to adapt."

Hatori lowers his guard, "Now that you mention it..."He looks at his feet and his master adds, "Any shinobi can obtain the power of any other shinobi. However, those that are truely the strongest are those who learn that the enviroment is their greatest asset, the same applies to jutsu. It is true not everyone is gifted with the ability to learn more than two or three elements, so what? You got nature to provide those for you. Also... do not let down your guard."

Hatori quickly refocuses and shifts his footing, managing to deflect another one of those arrows but still found himself more than uncomfortable. He charged forward once more dodging another arrow, he felt abit better now but still it wasn't right. Soon enough in range he found his mark but sensei still dodged able to match his speed it seemed. "Good, now you need to learn not to hold back Akarusa!"
He stops his hand trembling slightly, "Not again..."
His sensei lowers the bow and states, "No one ever said our life as a shinobi was easy, we all have blood on our hands. You need to get over it.... Did you know that your grandfather wasn't always a Blacksmith?"

Hatori snaps to attention looking up at his sensei, "Who the hell are you?!"He rushed forward swinging but again wasn't going for the kill allowing sensei to dodge with ease, who doesn't respond and instead aims for April before firing an arrow at her. Hatori quickly leaps in the path and cuts it down, "The old fool was like you are now, he couldn't cope with the weight of death on his shoulders and stepped down."
Hatori glares at him before taking a another shot putting greater force into it for a moment, but then stops and again missed. _C'mon Hatori, hit me..._
"Your still holding back! Forget everything you know, just know you must strike me or the owl dies!"He says taking aim again and this time the arrow that he formed seemed considerably more powerful than the last Hatori quickly sensing the spike in chakra lunged forward and swings upward knocking the bow off course forcing his master to retreat and land some feet back, "You missed agai-"
His eyes widen for a moment and he rolls aside but it was to late a energy hitting his right arm and causing a deep wound, he quickly moves his hand to grip the wound and apply pressure to help with the bleeding. He smiles which becomes visable as the mask breaks.

Hatori collapsed to one knee again panting, ".... Again... I feel it again..." Releasing Amagumo quickly he looks down at the sword in both confusion and worry. "Maybe mother was right.... I'm not ready for this weapon."

He felt a hand rest aginste his shoulder and his sensei smiles down at him, "Good Work.... Now let's talk. Oh and erm, you owe me for that tree."


----------



## Chronos (May 3, 2014)

*Setsuko l Genin l Party*

Not even nightfall had dawned the skies before a knock on the door of Stesuko's home had been brought to her ears. Without much of a dally, Setsuko who had her long lavished velvet crimson hair in a pony tail, pressed in-between her lips was a slice of toast and butter. The crisp of it was enough to allow the crumbs to fall upon the white T-shit she wore and short jeans that exposed a large portion of her slender, yet shapely legs. Her eyes of such gleaming blue focused on her current goal, which simply was to open the door to the stranger that had been knocking for around five minutes now. Upon reaching the sliding door, she noted that crumbs laid all over her clothes and she quickly took two large bites of her toast, before dusting away and residue of such from her clothing. Stroking her hair as quickly as possible, trying to get it so it's at least somewhat presentable, she slide the doors open to see a the post woman there.

Puffed cheeks and still chewing her food, the post woman giggled, bringing her hand towards her mouth, as if to hide her delicate expression. 

"Hello Setsuko."

"Oh, hey. What's up? Are you bringing the mail?"

"Yup. There's only one today. And it's addressed to you."

"Huh? Me?" 

Grasping her in her hands the card, she witnessed a very prim handwriting, precise and cursive with delicate mastery of penmanship. Writes would dare look twice at the context just due to the magnificence of the letter. She turned and nodded off the mail woman who had already set out to her next course. Sliding the doors closed, before locking them once more, she walked towards her room, climbing up the stairs while eyes still lock on the name she wonder why she would bother herself to send a letter across factions to someone she worked with once? For a moment she expected the worse, gulping down her fears she didn't relent in opening the card and reading the context of what was written on the sheet of paper.

Once more she was met with the same prim handwriting of the woman who she expected to be none other than Ryuko Hyuga. But much to her surprise it had naught to do with anything grim, but a light-hearted reunion among old teammates, a celebration of their current victory. Setsuko though of Kirisaki at the moment, she was scarred that day and  this would be a rather heartless thing to make her endure. However, it might also help her realize a brighter side to this. Which Setsuko herself did not understand, as those men she sliced were too, her first kills. 

Her feet rose to her table, resting them upon the wooden surface, while pulling the chair back, she grabbed hold of a pen, which she simply used to pressed upon her lip while she continued reading further into the letter. With rhythmic taps, while her eyes scrolled through the sheet.

"Huh? I have to wear a dress?"

She rose an eye brow at this, she wasn't foreign to this tradition, but it was years since she wore one. Luckily the guild provided her with one she could use, but she wondered if it was appropriate. It was a knights garment and it could be seen as too embellishing, but she had nothing else and she didn't quite feel the need to purchase an expensive one. It seemed much like her regular however, hell to a perfectionist it could be considered the same, but it didn't matter to her much.

"Auntie, I'll be heading to Konoha tonight!" 


*---*​
Leaving the train she had finally arrived at Konohagakure, The Land of Fire and rival faction to black's. She held the invitation under he sleeve. A thin light brow tie strapped around her neck in it the insignia of her guild was marked upon it, with it she wore a charcoal shirt that on top it was a stripped dressed and above that was the jacket she wore to held her sooth the child of night. Her hair had been brought to a long braid, while she wore glasses simply to compliment her look. She'd usually wore contacts, but she liked how this complimented her attire and it took her around and hour just to get her hair right.

Walking upon the streets, glaces were thrown towards her, but she simply ignored them entirely, reaching the restaurant, witnessing the beauty of the scenery she was left in awe for a moment. Konoha was a foreign land and even the buildings differed from what she was accustomed to, breaking her trance was the sound of a man.

"Uhm, excuse me miss... Can I help you?"

"Oh! I'm sorry. Yes, I'm here because I got an invitation."

She pulls the card and hands it to the man, which he just nods and smiles and directs her to her seat. There Kirisaki sat, dressed in crimson, Setsuko looks at her and ushers that man a wave, giving him the signal that she could continue without him. He retorts with a nod and leaves. As she walks towards Kirisaki and waves with a smile on her lip.

"Heya, Kirisaki. Good to see you came" 

​


----------



## Chaos Theory (May 3, 2014)

*Zansatsu|Genin|Sunagakure*

*[The Pit, Sunagakure]​*​

[The Curiosity that is Edie Nakano II]​
_For darkness restores what light cannot repair.
- Joseph Brodsky_​
 "So, what is that then?" is asked as she folded her arms over her chest,  "Why not watch for the moment" is asked as he tapped the girl on the shoulder. The orange hair girl looked at him with eyes of crystal blue.  "We're about to start" Satoshi states, though the girl couldn't hear him she could read his lips and she nods that she is okay with it before going back to her music. From his tool kit he pulls a Kunai, curved and sharp as a razor.  "What are you going to do with that?",  "Didn't I ask you to watch?" is asked as he cut the girl along the ribs. Blood seeps from the wound and collects on the silver bed along with already dried blood.  "Does that girl not feel pain?" is asked as the girl didn't even as much as flinch.  "Yes she can feel pain, I just have her doped up on pain killers right now, I could cut her arm off and she wouldn't feel it. But that isn't what is important, this is"

Is replied with a sigh while he held the vile up. Pulling a cotton swab from a tube next to Junko he pops the lid on the vile he lightly dips it into the inky blackness and swirls it, suddenly the color changes and it goes from a dark, void of a black to a bright crimson sheen. Pulling the swab free he applies a light coating to the wound he'd just moments ago inflicted upon the girl. She grinned and laughed at the sensation, seemed that it tickled just a bit. But that wasn't what Satoshi wanted Naoko to see, it was what was going to follow as the wound seemed to stitch itself closed. When it was done there wasn't even a scar that remained. The woman's gray eyes widen in surprise.  "What in the hell is that stuff" is asked as she walked up alongside Junko.

A hand softly touches her ribs and she rubs along where Satoshi had cut. The girl moves and grunts,  "Hey, if you turn me on, you're going to have to turn me off too" the prostitute declared pulled the headphones just briefly from her ears. Naoko eyes narrow as the woman goes back to listening to her music.  "Did she just",  "That doesn't matter. As for what this 'stuff' is, it's Edie Nakano's blood. Remember I collected it a day or two back" is replied as he walked down to Junko's feet,  "Eddie's blood, how can that do anything like that?" is asked as Satoshi picked up a pair of snips.  "I couldn't tell you Naoko, all I know is I saw that girl get back up from having her throat cut wide open, by me." is stated, now Satoshi knew that the attack wouldn't likely have killed her.

But it was damn awe inspiring to watch the girl just shrug off death like that.  "Watch this" is stated as he parted her toes, pulling the cold steel to her foot he pushes the edges around her pinky toe. With a quick squeeze he removes it which causes blood to spray all over him.  "I guess she tensed up" is muttered as he spat some of her blood to the floor. Taking that swab again, he dips it in Edie's blood and gives a small coating to both ends of the wound. Then sliding them back together he holds them for just a second as Naoko made her way around to that end of the table. Letting go the toe stays in place. Again, Naoko couldn't believe her eyes and even pulls lightly. The toe was fast affixed to her foot and again the prostitute laughs with a shrill giggle as she stares harshly at the assassin. 

 "I'm warning you one last time mister" is stated. Naoko eyes widen and her face flushes red with rage,  "I'm a woman you",  "I told you, you were flat chested",  "I've got breast!" is shouted as she covered herself.  "Can we mass produce or synthesized that blood?" is asked as she tried to change the subject.  "I can't even identify why her blood does this Naoko. I don't know why after it clots I can merely agitate it and it'll return to a normal state." is replied as he swirled the blood in the vile. Walking around to the head of the gurney he motioned for the Kunai which Naoko almost decides to kill him with as she threw it as hard as she could.  "That is for the flat comment" is sneered as she watched him roll his eyes and pull a second blade. 

With a quick motion he slits Junko's throat, this surprised the woman as she tried to speak in vein while pawing at the wound. All that is heard is a gurgled mess and soon here bright eyes dimmed to lifeless orbs.  "I thought you weren't going to kill her,  "Just watch, if I use a bit more" he states pouring about a third of what was left in the tube in the wound  "Then death is even staved off" is stated as wound started to close itself.  "Are you sure we can't produce this stuff?" is asked after appearing next to Satoshi.  "I asked you to not do that again." Junko complains rubbing her throat,  "It'll be the last time" is promised as he lay the Kunai by her hand,  "Feel free to let yourself out" is added as he capped the blood. 

 "I've sent the other vile to an acquaintance of mine, they may be able to figure out what is going and may be able to figure out how to either cultivate it or produce it." is stated as they walked toward the entrance.  "Who all knows about this?" is asked as they stopped by the scales with the heart and kidneys in it. Satoshi pulls an cooled box out.  "Right now, just you and Yagyu. I showed him first" is replied as he slid on a pair of gloves. Then reaching into the scales he pulls the organs out and packs them up. It was cool enough in here that they should be fine for another few hours.  "Good, tell no one else about that blood and either hide that sample or destroy it, also. tell me who this person",  "Who that person is, is none of your concern." is interrupted as he taped the box up.  "Now, if you'll excuse me. I have a delivery to make."~


----------



## Olivia (May 3, 2014)

*Kirisaki Shinkō*
*Liquid Time: A Former Comrade*​
I sat at the table, almost rudely as I lay my elbow on the tables surface, resting my head on my extended hand. I didn't know how to really manner myself in a setting like this though, so to me it hadn't been impolite in the slightest. However my bored stance wasn't interrupted until I was brought my water in a small glass.

For a restaurant that apparently was top class and was very expensive, they could give me a bigger water glass. This held what, five ounces? I didn't bother to complain though, I'm sure with this little amount of water they would give us refills often, and we'd be ordering our own drinks anyways.

But my inner complaints were drawn to a halt when a women in very formal attire arrived to my today. I recognized her instantly, but couldn't help but admire her appearance. The black undershirt with a tie, and red stripped blouse with a blood-red coat. Besides all that, the women looked absolutely adorable with her red-framed sunglasses.

They were different tones, but both of us sort of went with a red theme. Of course my dress was more for a celebratory event, while her wear looked for a formal meeting, which this had been a mixture of both, so it worked out in the end. I smiled at the women, as she addressed me by my name.

"I know, I'm glad I had this dress. As you can imagine, I don't have very many clothes so it was a shock that I managed to have this lying in my closet!"

That had been a complete lie. I wasn't lucky for shit and this wasn't just lying in my closet. I bought it yesterday for my marriage proposal dinner and it just so happened that I would go to another fancy dinner the following night. But still, it was convenient to have this dress so I wouldn't need to go buy one.

Wait, what was I doing just obsessing about myself in front of her? She came to celebrate the completion of our mission, and I completely made it all about me. I felt ashamed of myself. I looked back towards the swords-women as I said:

"Well sit down Setsuko, I guess all we're waiting on is Ryoko now."

I said with my hands folded on the table. Maybe she was asleep or something. I heard a rumor that Hyuga's act like they live on a different time zone or something. It was ridiculous to think that everyone couldn't just be awake and asleep at the same time, but it was something we might have to put up with. But that matter would have to be put aside till later.

I looked towards the swords-women and wondered what I should say. My last outing with her didn't exactly show off my best side, as I mauled a guard in front of both her and Ryoko, which probably made me look a little crazy. I picked up the little glass of water and brought it to my lips, trying to allow thoughts to flow to my head. Once I got a decent idea I set down the glass and asked:

"Well, while we might as well catch up a little as we wait for Ryoko. So tell me, how has your experience in Konoha been? Is this your first time here?" 

 I was generally curious, as I hadn't met a foreigner who was new to Konohagakure. There was Akaya Uchiha who had spent most of his life outside of the village due to constant missions, but that wasn't nearly the same as being a strange in an esteemed village. Especially compared to the busy-body, and rather industrial like village of Fuzengakure.
​


----------



## Chronos (May 3, 2014)

*Setsuko l Genin l Party*

"Right, me too! I only had a this on the closet so I had to work with it. The guild was at least kind enough to let me keep this."

Thinking about the entire situation, she felt somewhat uncomfortable. She didn't know if this was simply a facade, or if really Kirisaki was fine dealing with this. She wore a crimson dress much less formal than her own, which made her believe that maybe she went a tad overboard with all the embellishment. Making a mental not about the entirety of the situation, while gazing towards the sides, she didn't seem to see any sign of Ryoko arriving, which was soon cleared to her by Kirisaki mentioning that she hasn't arrived yet. Oddly enough she would've expected Ryoko to have already been here awaiting their arrival. It was much like the spreading rumor, maybe Hyuga's really did simply ran at a different time.

Sitting opposite of Kirisaki, she was soon brought with a question. What did she thought of the Land of Fire, Konoha. Well her thoughts weren't very detailed. She seemed to have arrived at a moment where it wasn't lively, the stones of the Kages dawned upon the village while the skies seemed bustling with trees and bathed in a ensemble of green. While on her ride here, she witnessed many mountains, building of all shapes and sizes, unlike Fuzen there were much more spacious. Although the design was more or less the same, it seemed that in here the proportions were much buffer. The Kage office unlike her village was much larger.

Although she herself was a foreigner to Fuzen, so comparison to each other would be rather meaningless as they were all new to her. 

"Well, I'm also a foreigner to Fuzen. I originally hailed from a neutral island across the western peninsula. There the homes were smaller, and there wasn't much space to build large villages like these. The building are tall and every time you look at you side there's a different person you don't know! It's exciting! Back home, we knew everyone, and there rarely came passengers through our streets that weren't people traveling to head to the port. In here, I feel there's so much to explore."   

She giggled at the end of that sentence as she brought her hand to her mouth, muffling the ascend of her laughter. Eyes that soon gazed towards the side, as if reminding herself of the entity that her mind could not fully process anymore.

"Still, doesn't mean I miss the island any less than when I left."

She rose her gaze and met it with Kirisaki's

"How are you faring, then?"


----------



## Olivia (May 4, 2014)

*Kirisaki Shinkō*
*Liquid Time: A Time for Truth*​
I sat enticed as she rattled off the large amount of differences between her home town and Konohagakure. Something that had been news to me, is that she hailed from a smaller island in the west. She said that basically everything had been bigger in the village, which was amazing compared to the quaint little island from where she came from.

I found the concept interesting. No strangers, only those which you could call friend around every corner. It was almost the world I desired. Because if the only people around me had been friends then I could have countless interactions, and the world would cease to be boring.

But as soon as she sat down she asked my the next question - how did I fare? I sat there and wondered what she could have meant. Well, obviously she was talking about my personal trauma from the mission, and if I had coped with it. Which led me to the next question, had I? 

By 'coping' with it I've been constantly suppressing the memory of it, trying to distance myself from the horrid memory. But was that a true way to cope with it? I had to embrace it at some point, because as a shinobi I would be expected to kill more people. I guess that's just it, I would have to embrace it.

"With all things considered...I'm doing fairly fine. Not shaking or crying anymore if that's what you mean. To be honest, it still bothers my mind, but I know it's a necessary evil. It needed to be done and that's the bottom line. As a shinobi I have to shape up, as I'll be expected to kill in future missions..."

I paused my line of thinking, was this going too far deep into that concept? Would it ruin the mood of the dinner table? Well we were shinobi after all, if she felt it depressed her too much then she probably wouldn't have brought it up. I decided to continue speaking.

"Well, that isn't the only thing that was misfortune for me. On multiple occasions this week I've had bad-luck when it comes to romance, neither of which I had an inkling of romance for."

I decided to clarify. I didn't want her to think that I fell in love with every guy that I met, no, that just didn't make sense. But now thinking about it, it was strange that I had these encounters so close to each other. Did people really think that a nun like me could be in a relationship?

"A few days ago I met a guy named Akaya Uchiha, he's roughly my age and we started hanging out. After a while we went out for lunch together and before we knew it one of his friends came up to us and threw around accusations that we were in a relationship! Saying things like 'So how long have you been dating' and such! Crazy I know, we just met that day and it was a simple outing for lunch. I can't believe people misinterpreted that. Then there was..."

The one I was about to describe had been less fun, since it was a serious accusation that could have changed my entire life. Not only that, but the man who I was prematurely engaged to was a complete jack-ass, it sends shivers up my spine just thinking about it. I looked back to Setsuko as I continued: 

"Just last night I was asked out to dinner. It was at this large estate, with giant gardens, wildlife, maids and butlers, the whole nine-yards! The dinner was amazing! But when I came around to asking why I had even been invited, it was revealed that I was to marry this guys' son! Don't get me wrong, he was handsome, and a few years older, and compared to all the runts in this village he looked gorgeous, but..."

I stopped myself as the pained memory seeped back to me. I wish all I could remember was the mans amazing looks just so I could admire him, but that was an unfortunate case. I bit my lip in retaliation, trying to fight what I would say next. After taking a big breath, I spouted:

"He has a vile and wicked heart. He only wants to get the fortune that his adopted parent has! To meet that end he wanted me to marry him so he could formally take over the business when his adopted-father died. He forcibly kissed me, and after I refused his offer he assaulted me, ripping my dress, who knows what else he had planned..."

I said, almost hissing at the fact that the event even happened. If there was something I didn't want to remember, it had been that. But luckily the rest had been all hopeful. With that in mind I decided to carry on the conversation with a smile on my face.

"But luckily his adopted brother came in and saved me. I'm truly grateful to him, but I hope I don't see him anytime soon so I can avoid that _other_ man."

I said with a slight tone of malice. He almost bothered me as much as Thalia had. Both were disturbingly persistent as well. But there was no point in focusing in the ill-meetings of my past, that's all they were, the past. With a smile on my face, I asked Setsuko happily:

"Sorry for going on a rant...Do you have any weird experiences like this?"   
​


----------



## Laix (May 4, 2014)

_Ryoko Hyūga_
SPEED TRAINING LIQUID TIME
 *PART 3 *​ *
*








​"Let's go my sweets!!"

Dr. Yui Kuriyama blew on her bubble gum pink whistle, signalling the start of the 'race'. Edie and Ryoko blew off immediately, coating their male acquaintance in dust. The headmistress couldn't help but snigger at the sight of these two girls running at such speed while carrying such weight. It was like a strange, mysterious power born from their intense rivalry.

"I'm not gonna lose to you, cow meat!!" Ryoko growled as she battled for dominance over the race course. They butted heads and created sparks of lightning as they tried to knock the other over. Dirty tactics weren't beneath _either _of them.

"As if, Man-Stealer!!" 

Edie could only carry on a few more meters before her speed began to reduce. Ryoko glanced over her shoulder at her crumbling competition to see just why the blonde was decreasing in speed.

There was two reasons why, both quite huge and most noticeable when it came to Edie Nakano's appearance. These two reasons were bouncing and jiggling as she ran, even coming close to smacking her in the face at one point. Ryoko found this so hilarious she almost tripped while running.

"Hahaha... Hahahahahahaaah! Your cow udders are your downfall~~~!" She taunted as she left Edie behind in second place. By now they were halfway around the track and the overbearing weight of whatever the hell was in this bag was beginning to weigh down the speedy Hyūga. Her back was begging her for relief and a hot springs treat to heal and soothe. By now, Edie Nakano had collapsed under her own weights and the two pounding her chest, leaving her face-down on the floor for the green-haired boy to casually pass with a light jog. Headmistress noticed the girl's failure and appeared beside the exhausted heiress with a body flicker. As she tried to slap the girl awake, she yelled her failures out for the others to hear.

"EDIE! Fail, fail, FAAAAAAAAIIIILLLLL!!" 

"S-Sensei... Pleaaaaaaaaase~!" Edie could barely get her moans and groans out as Kuriyama incessantly smacked her. "G-Get off of me you *HAAAAAAAAG!!*"

Ryoko smirked with the smuggest look imaginable as she passed the halfway point.

_(Haha! With air-head outta the race, all that's left is...)_

She looked behind her to check where her only competition was. The unnamed boy was tailing her at a fair distance but it was still threatening. If she gave into the demands of her body and reduced her speed, he would certainly catch up and then learn that brand new jutsu which would put him at an edge over herself and Edie! Although there was a rather timid voice in her head asking why this was such a big deal for a prodigy Hyūga princess, Ryoko just reiterated its importance.

It was important to keep her rank above Edie. Not for once shall it ever falter or that will be a great embarrassment. 

_(The only daughter, the future head of the Hyūga Clan is weaker than some big-boobed, air-headed, rude and unworthy peroxide blonde h---!)_

_*SMASH*_

Unfortunately, her mental bad mouthing had caused her to lose concentration on the race path and smash straight into a tree. Almost like he was mocking her, the boy casually jogged on passed a bruised Ryoko with a beaming smile. When she climbed to her feet with the undamaged tree as leverage, she saw that Kuriyama was just 100 meters away waving a big red finish flag and a dazed star-seeing Edie slumped beside her.

That was it, that was the finish and he was going to beat her to it. She couldn't let that happen, she couldn't let Edie get ahead of her!

With a burst of determination, she sprung forward at an incredible speed. By streaming a substantial amount of chakra to her feet, a burst of speed was granted allowing her to quickly move to tailing the jogging boy. He noticed her approaching and suddenly switched into a full-on sprint like threatened prey.
_
(So that was his plan! He ran this like a marathon... Steady pace from the start then full burst of speed near the end!)_

The skilled Hyūga increased the chakra flowing through her feet, creating small tremors and shakes in the earth with every step she took. By now, the two were so close that a winner couldn't be decided. One second Ryoko was ahead, then the boy pushed his foot out further and became first place only to have it stolen yet again.

"Wow!" Kuriyama watched them approach in awe. "Whose gonna win!? It's so exciting!!"

"Duuuurrr....." Edie could only manage a slur as the combination of intense excersize and glowing sun gave the poor girl heat exhaustion.

They were so close, who was going to win...?

With desperation and a need for the win, Ryoko did something she would immediately regret. Barging sides with the boy, she switched the flow of her chakra in an instant to the side of her body that was clashing with the boy. When he thought he was going to win the race, she barged him to the floor with such force that he actually broke his arm from the impact. This dirty tactic however allowed Ryoko to win the race to the cheers and slurs of Kuriyama and Edie.

"Congratulations!" Headmistress cheered as she clasped the Hyūga's hand and held it to the sky. "You're our winner!"

"Hah... Hah... Just give me... the prize!!" 

"As you wish..."

Releasing her grip on the winner, Yui took a step back and pulled her right arm back. Suddenly, a burst of visible chakra enveloped the doctor. Swirls of blue and glows of pink surrounded her, showing off the raw power this old woman possessed.

"Wow!!" Like a rabid fangirl, Ryoko watched with big beady eyes and an open mouth as Kuriyama demonstrated the technique. 

"What's it called!?"

"This is..."

Yui flipped her hand over so the back was facing Ryoko.

"_*I HATE CHEATERS!!*_"

"_*W-WAIIITT!!! NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO-*_"

_*BAKKUHANDOBITCHISURAPPU NO JUTSU*
_​
With an almighty amount of chakra focused to the back of her best hand, Yui _*SMACKED*_ the girl straight in the face. The sheer force of the attack launched a screaming Ryoko into distance, sending her soaring over the surrounding forest. All that could be used to discern a rough idea of the girl's location was the evading birds and large burst of dust that erupted from her crater.

Cleaning the dust of her hand, Kuriyama adjusted her strawberry red glasses and proceeded to drag a slumped Edie and injured boy back into the Academy. 

*- LT TRAINING END -
*​


----------



## Chronos (May 4, 2014)

*Setsuko l Genin l Party*

Kirisaki's mien had down the moment she heard her question. Its true that maybe she wasn't on to ask, but there were times were she just needed to know. Her stability seemed to be rather normal for at least some standards, she was composed and her form of speech was defined and didn't show any inkling of sadness or trouble. However, unlike what she witnessed she had this certain doubt about it, not everyone can kill a man and endure such turmoil. But much like everything in life, time waits for none, and it will evidently heal old wounds. 

"Life is held with frailty to us. It's not like you should bare a burden with hands outstretched... A necessary evil, right?" 

She pondered under her breath, seemingly she noted that she had wrought a heavy mood around this atmosphere. Maybe she should just change the subject. However, one thing was clear, Kirisaki wasn't completely alright with the ordeal, she coped with it with that mentality of a soldier. _'I kill, because it's my job to do so.'_ A sad reality imposed on the meek, those who once sought power or a future were very much wipe clean of logic and reason, brought to an academy where they slowly taught children, no older than the age of twelve to channel their inner, spiritual energy, honing the physical aspect while teaching them way to properly hold a knife, or a sword. 

Yes, she and Kirisaki among many others were part of the cycle. We were expected to kill, and no remorse behind it. Which saddened her to an extend, knowing that the world had already leaped through the abyss of madness and society has considered it normal. Not too long after Kirisaki began to speak once more, this time a more light-hearted subject. 

"Bad luck? Romance?"

Her head cocked slightly to the side questioning her situation, hearing intently to what she had to say she continued to speak. Setsuko somehow wasn't surprised that Kirisaki was popular with the opposite sex. She was pretty and those eyes of hers, were as brilliant if not more so than Setsuko's eyes themselves. She was a nice girl, although she questioned why would anyone not think twice about hitting on a nun.

"Huh? An Uchiha?" She laughed once more "It's normal to misunderstand circumstances like that. At least I'm not surprised someone asked. Usually people tend to get the wrong idea when they see a boy and a girl around our age alone together." 

Setsuko has heard stories of the Uchiha. All but pleasant, but these stories and text book about their history suggest that their Keke-genkai resembles that of a kaleidoscope, it swirls around reading the movements and techniques of a user to properly counter and copy, while keeping themselves at an advantage. Their most prominent Shinobi's being Sasuke, Itachi, Madara and another that name escapes her. He was vaguely spoken about in the book she read, so his name escaped her knowledge rather quickly. But he was a important milestone for the future events of that time.

"An extremely handsome man, huh? If I had to take a wild guess, with that description it seems to me that you do like him." She brought her finger to her lip as if to silence what she was about to say next as a smile ran through those cherry glossed lips of hers "At least appearance-wise" 

Soon after that comment she was bombarded with an ensemble of such odd and crazy events that seems all to boil down with the man trying to get Kirisaki into marriage so he could steal his fathers fortune. Something along the lines of some crazy soap-opera she watched the other night seemed to be very similar to these event. There was even a brother that saver her from the evil clutches of this man's grip.

"Oh well that's certainly messed up! I thought it was just gonna be some light-hearted love cycle, but marriage and he stole a kiss too! How certainly vile!" 

And then it was her turn. Romantic events? Well, what to say?

"No, not really. I'm not too experienced in that field. Boys tend to flirt a times, but I pay no mind. Others see me as intimidating. It's probably the sword. However..."

Digging deeper into memory she reminded herself of a boy she met when she was around thirteen years old. 

"I remember once, long ago I used to think I had a small crush on a boy I met in the island. He was there with his mom, on a visit and he stayed around for like a week or two. He was rather quiet, but once you got to know him he was lively and bright. His name? I called him Ross, but I believe it was Rosuto something. I forget. I haven't seen him since, but I think the chances of me ever seeing the boy again are slim. He probably doesn't even remember me." 

Smiling once more.

"Other than that, well, there really isn't much to say. It's boring and quaint. Well, more like nonexistent compared to yours, hehe."


----------



## Laix (May 4, 2014)

_Ryoko Hyūga_
LIQUID TIME SIDE STORY



It was evening in the village of Konoha. The neon lights had come out, the residents put on their best clothes and found their best partners to enjoy everything this great city has to offer. A beautiful village nestled by the seaside, Konoha was a place that truly came to life when the sun went down. In the center of it all, the atmosphere was lively and uplifting. Cheerful music fills your ears, the scent of freshly made sticky dango teases your nose and waters your mouth.

One of the hundreds, perhaps thousands taking advantage of Konoha's nightlife is Ryoko Hyūga. Her white, sleeveless dress that ends midway down the thighs reflects all of the village's bright lights. It's a peculiar design with the zip running down the front of the dress - however, it works stylishly well, especially with Ryoko's choice of footwear being thick, ebony black heels with straps around the ankles and over the toes. To finish off her chosen look, she had her hair down but her fringe and bangs clipped back with a pair of off-gold hoop earrings that she got for a neat bargain just a week ago. It was rare that this girl who is so obsessed with training would get dressed up for any occasion.

What makes it even more interesting is that she is the one who arranged said occasion.

*- Yesterday, Afternoon -
*
Relaxing in a wicker chair cushioned with white, Ryoko taps her pen over a sheet of white paper bearing the official Hyūga Clan symbol. She never understood why her Clan had official paper and other merchandise; she could only put it down to the Clan's overall egotistical tendencies that she didn't want to be apart of.

The task at hand was a simple one yet it left her stumped. After recently completing an assassination mission with a new-found friend and an acquaintance, she felt that celebration was in order. Ryoko had never organized anything like this so kept it simple; they were going to dine at the best restaurant she knew in Konoha and the invitation was to be sent by courier via a handwritten letter. Seems simple enough, right? So why was the girl not writing anything?

"You are cordially invited... No... No no no!" She screwed up the paper in frustration and threw it into the waste bin nearby to join the dozens of other failed letters. Everything she wrote either sounded too posh or too rude, like she was demanding they be there. Before Ryoko could try again for the umpteenth time, a knock on the door to the conservatory interrupted her.

"Ryoko? Can I come in dear?" Her mother's hearty voice asked. 

"Sure."

She walked in carrying a tray full of Ryoko's favorite treats and delicacies - A bowl of amanatto and some freshly brewed matcha green tea. Her grimace quickly turned into a blushing smile.

"Ah~! You sure know how to cheer me up," She beamed, taking the teacup and bowl into her lap. Her mother noticed the scraps of paper overflowing the bin and laughed under her breath.

"Ryoko, what are you doing that's wasting so much fine paper?" She queried with a raised eyebrow. The princess who wanted to enjoy her sugar-coated beans instead let out a quick breath of air.

"I want to take my teammates out from my last mission to celebrate the success but... I just can't write the invitation. It's frustrating!" She began picking at the beans, sipping the matcha inbetween. Her mother paused for a moment as she considered something. There was soon an idea-filled smile on her face.

After putting down the tray and grabbing Ryoko's stationary, she sat on the opposite wicker chair and pressed the flick on the pen. Pleased that someone had saved her from her literary duties, Ryoko put down her tea and moved over to her mother.

"Thanks mom~!"

_*- Present, Evening -*_

So Ryoko hadn't even wrote the letter of invitation, so whose to say the actual night would go any better? She was worried something could've went wrong, like she booked a table too small or the booking wasn't even registered. Wait, did she even remember to even book the table!? And was it the correct restaurant? It would be awkward if they showed up to a completely different restaurant and were left waiting while she was at a different one and-

_(Snap out of it!) _A stern voice in her mind pulled the girl together. She exasperated and put on a smile. No, everything was going to go right. Ryoko was personally going to make sure of it.

The restaurant was just three streets away when she passed a mini-bar that looked more like a market stall. A middle-aged man with a sharp mustache caught her attention.

"Excuse me, fine madame! May I interest you in a sample of our newest beverage?" 

She approached the bar and inspected the drink he'd served. While she was underage, he wasn't questioning anything and she'd drunk before (although it was some disgusting wine-based thing that left her vomiting for an hour afterwards). This drink in question however smelled pleasing, like a blend of avocado and vodka. 

"What is it?" Ryoko asked, inspecting the glass.

"It's an avocado fruit cocktail with a secret ingredient. Try it!" 

"Hmm..." After a moment of hesitation, she downed the drink. It went down easy enough; there wasn't much vodka in it so she didn't feel like she was drinking knives. There was a sugary aftertaste that didn't taste like the avocado she expected.

"What's the secret ingredient?"

"Well it wouldn't be a secret if I told you! Want another?"

"No thank you, I have to get going!"

Ryoko walked off in a hurry, not wanting to be any later than she may be. Truth be told, she'd actually forgotten what time she said to meet but knew it was around this hour. Her suspicions were confirmed however when she walked into the restaurant and saw Setsuko and Kirisaki already sat down engaged in a deep conversation.

At least they followed the dress code. In fact, dare she say Shinkō looked better than her for what seemed to be a fraction of the price. Her crimson red dress was simple yet worked so well with her honey blonde locks and dip-dyed pink ends. With a pair of tights and pumps, she truly looked worlds away from her religious clothing Ryoko usually sees her in. Setsuko on the other hand looked more dressed for a board meeting at a top company rather than a night out with the girls, but there was nothing she could fault.

Suddenly Ryoko felt a little less proud of her outfit.

"Excuse miss, can I take your name?" The cheerful waitress asked, approaching her with a clipboard.

"Hyūga, Ryoko Hyūga. I booked a table, my friends are just over there."

"Ah, yes. Please follow me!"

Ryoko was led to the table where she quickly greeted the two with a sunny smile. 

"Hey!" She gave a short wave before taking a seat next to Kirisaki. "So glad you guys could make it!"

Just as she sat down however, something felt weird. Her vision had a moment of blurriness and time seemed to freeze for a moment. The feeling quickly went however and she carried on with the night. Maybe it was just some strange nausea from sitting down so fast? Yeah, that must be it.​


----------



## LunarCoast (May 4, 2014)

Hatori stands up taking some moments to recover once again before quickly putting Amagumo into the scabbard with a concerned look upon the hilt. Sensei turns, "Hatori forget about what just happend, ok sure it might not be what you expected and the unknown scares all of us but... did it kill you?"

Hatori shakes his head and he nods, "Ok then, so don't worry about it. Just live with it and come on, you wanted to know who I am and I cannot deny that I promised as much. Just keep in mind what you learned today."

April glides down silently landing on his numb shoulder, finding his entire body was almost devoid of feeling after Amagumo drained him again, he heads over towards the small wooden house at the edge of the orchad and enters assuming now that his master owned this place he'd hate to think they were simply 'renting' otherwise he might need to pay him for the damage after all. He had no intention of doing such a thing, he had pratically nothing other than what little he recieved from home.

His master takes a seat upon a stool by a nearby window with a single plantpot with flower honestly, this place didn't quite seem too extragviant infact it was fairly basic and timid with only small rooms that showed almost no sign of use, even dust in places you'd expect someone to be moving through frequently. Hatori sits opposite before the man pulls back his hood completely and smiles, "My name is Rūku, as far as you are aware the name means nothing and that is completely fine, as names are just a means of identification nothing more, nothing less."

Hatori raised an eyebrow at the mans comment now finally getting a clearer glimpses of his appernt sensei, or the closest thing he had to one right about now. "Unless it's your families name. I'm sure..."

"Well unless you have a Kekkei Genkai then even family can mean little to some. Granted being adopted I never really felt the same attachment to family as you might do but this is not something one dwells upon."He takes a moments pause to rip a piece of his clothing off and bandage the wound he recieved from Hatori.

Despite the tone of his voice he lacked anything Hatori expected, sure he sounded like a veteran but he lacked any scars or signs of seeing much battle. He would have guessed this man was middle aged but was still a shinobi long before he was born, this was a assumption that he couldn't excatly confirm but was a fair one, if what he had claimed earlier in the day to be true.

"... that you care enough, perticularly if you took the job that was offered to you as part of joining our little organisation of shinobi. Of course in your eyes we probably all seem like cold hearted killers, the fact of the matter is we all know too well what it is like to lose someone you worked with for sometime. As we have undoubtedly drilled into your head endlessly the life you have choosen is by no means easy, and you will at some point need to make a sacrifice weather it is your life, or those around you."

Hatori responds, "This is all well and good of you sensei but the promise was information on my grandfather. You mentioned him, and that once he was a shinobi but everything I knew about him would indicated otherwise. Of course until very recently I thought I knew everything about him but given what he encountered..."He paused recalling what he discovered in the archieves, he didn't quite like the idea of fate but he couldn't deny that fate seemed to already be catching up to him. If this Ogama character was indeed the same one mentioned by the 'dragon'.

Rūku appeared to notice this and simply comments, "Whatever it is your thinking about clearly has you bothered, I am always around to give you advice but your statement is correct, I did make such a promise.

Back in my younger years I was assigned to a small team of six, your grandfather at that point in his life was a Jounin but only a recently prompted one but still that doesn't much matter to Genin, he was still far more experianced than we ever were and as such we called him Sensei. Back then most missions revolved around bandits and other such lawless criminals raiding caravans. Life then for a shinobi was frankly, easy. No threat of war, and certainly no rifts between each other your grandad made sure of that much within our team. Anyway eventually something happend, as it always does that left your grandfather in a position of choosing who lives and dies which I personally credit for his resign."

Hatori sighs, "That's very vague, I was hoping for alittle... more meat."

Rūku nods, "Oh I knew that much just I cannot have you worrying over events long past. Fate is only a cruel mistress if you let it take over your life."

Hatori responds, "Heh you have no idea."Sounding less than amused he looks out the window, "Rūku-Sensei you have no idea how much it feels like 'fate' is catching up to me right now. Still I question your motives, if they have their fingure on the trigger and can kill me at any moment why help me, it seems your wasting time offering training when once I have killed the last of my own family they'll kill me too. Everything you said indicates I am just a tool."

Rūku comments, "You are thinking of us wrongly. In all seriousness that condition will only be used if you go rogue, and with the Raikages permission considering it will, as you say be wiping out your blood in it's entirity, assuming of course you indeed slain them all at that stage... Still I find it curious you do not seem to care that your mission is to kill your own blood. I would of thought someone in your position and personality would be very resistant to such a prospect."

Hatori responds, "What does it matter... My family destroyed itself anyway, all thanks to this retarded concept of Black and White. I'm going to be honest Sensei I do not care for either side, but that doesn't mean I should ignore my village's requests of me and if it offers me revenge for what happend then all the better. My uncle needs to die, for the sake of our village and the nation it is part of."

Rūku nods, "Well it's getting late and you have to reach Konaha by tommorow evening if you have any chance of getting to the exam on time!"

Hatori nods and stands up before asking, "I suppose I should sleep in your living room?"
Rūku shakes his head, "Use the bedroom, I struggle to sleep."He utters causing Hatori to glare curiously. _I wonder what his story is, he seems very understanding despite what I first believed him to be... I'm glad he's meant to tutor me through this._


----------



## Sumon (May 4, 2014)

*Shinomori Aoshi, Land of Rivers*
_Arc: The Hunt
Part 22: Apple-tree_

Aoshi woke up and shoved fallen leaves off his body. He woke Misao up too. She rubbed her tired eyes and cracked some bones while Aoshi was collecting stuff from the ground. They both put on their coats and were ready to travel as soon as Aoshi would realize where they actually were.

The young man looked around but he still couldn’t tell how far off the course they had gone during the night before. What he could tell, however, was that it already was a late morning. The duo had slept for a lot of time, which wasn’t too good as they presumably were still chased by misled people. 

Aoshi circled a couple of large trees and saw something unusual. In an oak forest where only oaks were present, there was this one unusual apple-tree, a wild one with apples as red as blood. The apples had coloured the whole tree in red shade, overshadowing its green leaves. Misao instantly rushed to the tree, jumping into the air and snatching a few apples to eat, whereas Aoshi casually walked to the tree and too snatched a couple of them. 

“Wow! They look so tasty! Are they eatable? Can I eat them?” Misao’s eyes shone in excitement to test this never before seen fruit.

“Go ahead.” Aoshi said and bit into an apple himself. Unlike Misao, he had tasted apples before and was quite fond of them. Apples were easy to carry, required very little maintenance and were extremely beneficial for both appetite and health. 

While Misao was eating, Aoshi didn’t bother to pick additional apples for later use. No one knew when exactly they would encounter free food again in their disorganized run. But suddenly the wind changed its direction and started blowing south as if notifying the young man of incoming danger. Aoshi kept his guard up with sheathed katana in his left hand while picking apples with right hand, but didn’t say a word to Misao who was still eating.​


----------



## LunarCoast (May 4, 2014)

*Sleepless Nights*

April watches her master head off into the bedroom before she turns her attention back to Sensei-Rūku, who continues to smile and stare outside the window gazing upon the sunset to which he comments. "Your meant to be his guardian, and I would say you are doing a good job owl."

When the owl leaves his smile only grows, "Indeed."

April moves her focus away and silently chases after Hatori into the room perching at the end of the bed post, once more and watching closely. Of course this was after he had gotten undressed with the still very clear bruise upon his stomach from the blow he had taken a night before. She watches him rest his head down on the pillow before slowly beginning to pern her feathers.

The night seemed to last forever, or close to it with the outside rustling of trees in a cold stale wind that passed through the orchad outside. He finds this alittle more than disturbing not being quited used to the sound of trees moving in unison. While producing discomfort it wasn't quite the reason sleeping was of great difficulty right now, a lot was on his mind both concerning recent and past events; he was fairly confused.

Ok his grandfather was once a shinobi, that he found completely understandable and believable considering everything, even if he was led to believe the opposite the question was why, and weather or not it had something to do with the events that had been occuring recently. April was old, that much seemed evident now and it actually crossed his mind that she would of died sometime ago if she was a natural avian, still the path he was heading down right now seemed the best means of getting a proper anwsure.


----------



## Olivia (May 4, 2014)

*Kirisaki Shinkō*
*Liquid Time: It's Come Together*



I listened to Setsuko's responses in awe, hearing that she hadn't had that many experiences in the subject, which made sense. Until recently when I started opening up to people, I had almost zero connection to anyone besides the head priest of the church. I guess during that time there was no room for misinterpretation. 

But I also was a little shocked to hear that she intimidated the boys around her. She did carry around that sword, but by appearances sake she was extremely pretty, so to think that no one wanted to really approach her based on that alone was stiffing to say the least.

But then came a story from the swords-women. It was about a boy she met on the island some time ago. She had a crush on him even though he was only there for a week or two. From what she described he was one of those types that were originally quiet until you get to know them, then they become boisterous. But the last part shocked me, his name.

She said she called him Ross, but his real name had been Rosuto! This mention shot memories straight to my thoughts about when I met a boy named Rosuto and when we went on a mission together. He too was rather quiet, but dependable and trustworthy. I gripped my hand, wondering if I should say anything about him, for when Ryoko finally arrived at the table.

She said that she was happy that we were able to make it here, but when she sat down I noticed that she almost seemed to lose her balance. Was something the matter? Did she trip on her heels or something? Regardless I felt that it would be best not to press the situation further.

"Yeah, I'm glad we could all be here together."

I said sheepishly. I looked back towards Setsuko, wondering what words to use. I didn't want to leave her high-and-dry, but would telling her that I met a boy named Rosuto really change anything? There had to be at least a dozen if not more people named Rosuto in the world. However the age did fit with ours. I bit on my lip, as I said hesitantly:

"I...don't mean to give you false hope Setsuko...But I met a man around our age named Rosuto on a past mission. He was quiet but brave and strong all at the same time. He saved my life and I wouldn't be here to eat with you two if it wasn't for him. I don't know if it's the same Rosuto that you've met in the past, but I felt it would be an injustice not to tell you."

I said confidently. The chances of it being the same one was slim to none, but as I said, it would be wrong for me not to tell her anything. It didn't matter what I thought on the subject any longer, I said it and couldn't take back my words, so if it gave her false hope then that would be all my fault.

I looked down at my dress, noticing the small sew-job that I made on this dress. It was all his fault. I found this dress extremely pretty and _he_ had to go ruin it. I grimaced at this fact, but there was no escaping it. Most people can't see it unless they're up extremely close and it was small regardless. I'd just have to deal with it.

"So, how do you two chose what to wear? It's very different for me because I don't know what looks good or not, I just put on my nun-garbs and run off..."

I said honestly. It was true, I had no sense of fashion and didn't even know if I looked good in this dress. Sure, some might say that I looked good, but did I? Was it too much red? Was the hair-tie too tacky? Were my heels too high? So many questions that I simply didn't have any experience with.   
​


----------



## Chronos (May 4, 2014)

*Setsuko l Genin l Party*

Ryoko had shown up to the restaurant moments after she had answered Kirisaki, which her mien seemed to have altered slightly at the name of the boy. Rosuto was simply a kid she had a crush with one in her earlier days, but there weren't many other children her age either, so she never knew that joy until she had spoke to him. But there was something odd about the sensation, she missed the idea of liking the boy, but she didn't miss him at all. Those memories that swirled in her head were but a time of benevolence and peace. Something she didn't necessarily treasure, but didn't want to let go. Turning her gaze, she admired the pearl white dressed Ryoko wore, matching the brilliance of her beauty and smile she sat next to them after tumbling slight at her dismount. Was she not well versed in walking in heels? Maybe she was in a hurry and tripped. After seeing her play it off, she decided to ignore the fact and smiled.

"Heya, Ryoko! Thanks for inviting me. I'm excited to get to eat with you guys." 

There a plentiful amount of dishes that were served in this establishment raging from very expensive and fancy dinner she's never even heard of. Witnessing the dresses of both, maybe she should've bothered to wear something besides this. However if the truth spoke, she wasn't too proud of her bank account, and this was all the 'fancy' clothing she had in her closet. But she liked it regardless. She was called a tomboy once by that boy, too for her preference in clothing which to her seemed a bit off handed, but she didn't seem to mind it much at present. Soon after the fact, Kirisaki rose her voice, and spoke of a boy of the same name, who was strong and dependable, but quiet at first. The name, Rosuto, came back to her...

Her head lowered as she was reminded once more of that boy. She laughed and couldn't contain the slight glimmer of hope, but soon overshadowed by the memories of the past. People changed, but there was always something specific about Rosuto. He was always a momma's boy. He seemed he couldn't get through without being separated from her, she was a beautiful lady that came from time to time to visit my father. They always spoke alone when the two were out on the fields running and laughing while playing hide and seek and making the box rabbit traps. Rosuto was smart, but weak and he was training to be a Shinobi, that much was true. But there was a small coincidence that couldn't possibly be true. 

"Hehe, I'm not sure. He's a boy of long charcoal hue hair. Eyes of blue, much like my own. He tends to be sort of an idiot, but... That was almost three years ago. I can't see him being a strong dependable person, but... Who knows? Maybe that was him. He probably doesn't even remember me." 

The thought tickled her and she couldn't help but contain her laughter. But soon after, Kirisaki had brought up another question. 

"Well... If I'm honest, I such at fashion. This is the clothing provided by the swordsman's guild I'm a part of. I didn't really have time to get a pretty dress like you two" 

She sticks her tongue out

"Sorry"


----------



## Laix (May 4, 2014)

_Ryoko Hyūga_
LIQUID TIME SIDE STORY

​ 
Ryoko wasn't even tuning in to what the girls were talking about. It wasn't intentional; she was genuinely interested in what they had to say and it was of course why she set up tonight. But even if she wanted to, she couldn't focus. Her mind was spinning endlessly and her gut felt like it was going to expel last week's amanattō. The Hyūga raised with class and morals didn't want to admit it but...

She might just be _drunk_.

It was impossible! Only one alcoholic drink had entered her system today, although it was offered for free by a stranger and was said to include a 'secret ingredient' to which this minute she still did not know. It was a sad truth but her drink must've been spiked.

"I... I uh... I think your dress is reaaaaaaaaaaaally pretty!" She slurred, pointing halfheartedly at Kirisaki's beautiful dress with a tinge of jealousy to her speech. Amazingly, her condition had deteriorated so quickly from tipsy to full blown drunk. Either Ryoko was an extreme lightweight or there was some heavy stuff in that drink.

"I mean... I spent like, loads and loads of ryo on this dress!" The girl over-illustrated her words, waving her arms about as she mentioned the money spent on her white tea dress. "And like... these earrings and these shoes! And you're wearing something that costs like... I don't know, 1,000 ryo? Y-Yet you look sooooooooooo~ much better than me! *hic*"

A compliment yet also an insult in one. 

Instead of the waitress arriving, a young man approached the table with his mates sniggering in the background behind him. Ryoko couldn't quite see him, it was a little bit blurry but from the blob she could see, even the drunk knew he was _beyond_ hot. He had the perfect, straight jawline and toned body visible through his clothing that would make any girl weak in the knees.

​
Dressed in a simple black tee that showed off his impressive physique and a pair of casual navy jeans, he spoke with a smirk and his hands nestled in his pockets.

"Hey girls, pardon the intrusion but..." His heart-melting gaze turned to Kirisaki Shinkō. "I just came over to say just how beautiful you are, because it is just a great injustice to not do so."

Besides his verbal obsession with the word 'just', Ryoko felt like she was going to turn into a puddle of goo and he wasn't even addressing her. Jealous of all this attention Kirisaki was getting, she shot the girl an icy cold glare although she probably wouldn't notice with that hunk in sight. He hadn't even revealed his name yet a drunken Ryoko wanted to marry him.

"Can I buy you a drink?" He asked Shinkō with a flirty smile.

"W-Wait just a second!" The Hyūga interrupted their conversation by slamming her hand on the table, almost falling to the floor in her heels as she did. "How comes she gets all the attention!? She's like... like... fourteen! I'm waaaaaay older and I'm experienced~!"

"Uh..." The handsome stranger wasn't sure exactly what to say. By now, the entire restaurant knew that the Hyūga's heiress was drunk. "You look... You look good too! But it's just this beauty that caught my eye... In addition, I'm just sixteen believe it or not."

"_*LIAR!*_"

 "I'm just not like that!" He waved his hands in defense, denying the subtle accusations that he was a grown man preying on teenagers when he was in fact, although well-developed, a teenager. Ryoko rested her case, slumping back into her seat with a limp neck.

"Anyway... Miss~" Those autumn brown eyes looked back at Shinkō with his arm extended. "Please allow me to buy you a drink!"
​


----------



## Kenju (May 4, 2014)

[5 Lives Code - Wheresoever Eagles Gather]
-Mission: Kill The Traitor (Part 12)-
[FONT=”Book Antiqua”]
Loud chirping and the rustling of leaves from the morning wind penetrate Riokou's ears. Along with the day time sunlight that tries to invade her shut eyelids. Feeling the stinginess of the sun forcing her awake, the girls eyes creek open after her good nights sleep.

The first thing that greets her are red eyes. To be more specific, it's her own red eyes cast by the reflection in front of her. Not by a mirror, but by a spear that has been cleaned very thoroughly.

With her widened eyes out of surprise, the green haired kunoichi looks up to her right to find a single bare-chested muscular in a black mask and long hair. As expected, Riokou isn't enticed at all by this sight that most would find erotic.

Then again, most wouldn't be excited at all with a steel blade put to their face.

But the weapon of death close to her was not what alerted her at all. As said before, death did not have much weight over her. However, the fact that several people got within her range without even noticing, was something to be alarmed about. 

That's right, there was not just that man with the spear, but three others as well. 

"It's natural to check on one's appearance once they wake up is it not?"

The large masked man commented as he removed the spear from her vicinity. Riokou paused as she watched and got a clear look at the three others before her.

!!!

The girl's breath stopped for just a moment as her sight caught a person clad in silver armor from shoulders to toe. The only thing revealed was the center of her chest and her blond short-cut head. The red lipstick she wore gave her a sense of maturity and confidence. She was certainly beautiful. 

As expected, the silver woman took notice of the eyes focused solely on her and gave a smirk. Noticing her own rudeness, Riokou embarrassingly took her face away from her gaze. Almost as if she were attracted somehow, the older woman in her mid 20's walked towards the lowered kunoichi and lent her hand in order to raise her from her the ground.

"Thank you, and sorry for my rudeness. My name is Riokou of Silent Honors, from the Mist Village"

As if an electric shock passed through her brain, the older woman's eyebrow twitched.

"Oh no, we should be the ones apologizing after imposing on your sleeping space without warning. I am Veronika Orwell."

Riokou's eyes narrowed

"That western name....so you really are a knight!"

"eh?"

Like some sort of switch had been activated, the usual cold eye's of Riokou lit up like a child seeing something only in a dream. To show even more of her excitement, even a smile showed itself from over her high collar.

"....It is sincerely an honor to meet you!"

Puzzled by the strange child, Veronika let out a small sweet. After acknowledging just how appreciative she was, the knight gave a warm smile of her own.

"Well I'm not sure why you are so excited, but I'm flattered. Yes I am a knight, formerly of Ashire kingdom. Nice to meet you as well, Riokou of.....Silent Honors. _I truly believe _we were destined to meet"

An odd passed through Veronika, but the unusual attitude of the green-haired girl had not noticed. 

"Ahem,"

The large masked man with the spear stepped forward

"I am Sugiha Unabara, a Missing-Nin of the sand village. I hope you all can help me get stronger and reach the next level of evolution. We have also been gathered together separately as clients of Uragiri-san in order to help with the mission  to......"

A gathering of hunters of different kinds had taken place. They had been ordered by an evil that hid just under their noses. Yet what they had to do had not mattered if the prey was guilty or not. 

5 Lives had been taken

And 5 Lives had been gathered

The five of them had one single goal intended,

"*Kill Shinomori Aoshi*!"

[/font]​


----------



## Laix (May 4, 2014)

_Edie Nakano_
SIDE STORY (LIQUID TIME MISSION)

A part of Edie wanted to run into the room Kyo was comforting Rosa and just check he wasn't sexually assaulting her too, but that would mean being in the vicinity of that monster and it was just something she wasn't up to doing.

Instead, she'd rather spend time with her sworn enemy and someone who balances between friend and stranger trying to solve the murder of a groom she didn't even know the name of until his death.

Addressing Masami with instructions to seal off the exits in this place, she then turned to Edie with a question.

"You wanna go round up the guests or go get Kyo, bambina?"

Now that was a tough question that left the blonde frozen and staring into space. Did she want to deal with potentially rude and annoying guests or go and work with the boy who shoved his tongue down her throat just minutes ago? In the seconds between the question and her reply, she weighed up both options. On the one hand, she could just carry on avoiding Kyo but miss her chance for true revenge. On the other hand, Marietta is certainly suited better to dealing with annoying members of the public due to her brash nature, and being with Kyo would be painful but hopefully bearable enough to humiliate him or smash his face in.

"I'll go get Kyo, Scary Mary," She made the choice with a FBS smile before walking to the exit. Once in the hallway, she immediately began looking for this scum bag. All she seemed to be finding was sobbing and gossiping guests littering the hallway like fly-tipped rubbish. However, the sound of that annoying old hag barking like a threatened dog drew Edie along. She peeked around the corner only to see Kyo being told off by Rosa's mother. To avoid detection, she hid around the bend but kept her ears wide open.

"I failed to do the job you assigned me," Kyo admitted with a straight tone. "My partners were doing their job."

_(Hmph,) _Edie thought to herself with an irritated look. _(If 'doing their job' means fighting off sexual predators then I should be receiving medals.)_

"What... What the hell? But the blonde tra----"

_(The blonde what? Go on, say it grandma!)_

"You can blame your grandson's death on me if you want, but please do not talk bad about my teammates."

_(Wow this guy is fake like a female...)_

"Oh mother dearest, please stop acting like you are upset." A third voice became audible with the gurgles of a child. "That goes for the lot of you, stop pretending. If he didn't die today, he surely wasn't going to make it to the honeymoon."

Edie was caught off guard by such an admission. _(Huh? What the hell is she talking about!?)_

With a light chuckle, she introduced herself. Edie still hadn't looked around to see them but was already picturing Katherine was an evil bitch who was being tied down by the kid she dragged unwillingly along with her. 

"Oh hush up now Toni, I know you were hoping the fucker passed out dead the day they announced their engagement."

Either this woman was incredibly stupid and was making herself an obvious suspect or she was genuinely glad the guy was dead. It was clear that this woman, who judging by the way she addressed Rosa's mother would've been Leon's sister-in-law despised the poor guy. Edie listened with interest to everything they said, making light mental notes of their behaviour.

When there seemed to be a break in conversation, Edie took her chance. She stepped out of hiding and approached the three with a blank, slightly bored face.

"Kyo, come with me. We're going."

Despite how effortlessly it came out, it was harder than it looked. Edie was holding back the urge to unload all her chakra into a single punch directed at his smug face. She hadn't forgotten, she wasn't going to forget or forgive until she was pounding away and making him beg her for mercy...

​


----------



## Olivia (May 4, 2014)

*Kirisaki Shinkō*
*Liquid Time: I-Is This Happening?*



I was honestly a little sad to hear Setsuko say that he probably doesn't even remember her. How could someone so dependable forget a girl like this? She was so pretty, but stern and focused. It seemed she really liked him back in the day, so if that bled through to their friendship then I could only imagine that he had no choice but to remember her.

Then was their responses to my question. To be honest I was shocked when I heard that Setsuko had very little sense of fashion. No, that had to be a lie! Even when we went on the mission together she looked stylish, there's no way she could have no idea how to dress!

On the other hand came the slurs from Ryoko. She was fumbling on her words. She called my pretty in one comment, but then continued to illustrate how she spent a lot of money on my dress and that mine was cheep in respect. My ducked my face instantly. It was true that I didn't splurge an excess amount of money on this dress, but I didn't cheep out at only 1000 ryo. Why would Ryoko say something like that?

But like my earlier suspicions, I now knew there was something wrong with her. First her almost fading imbalance, and now the way she was moving and talking, it was like she had been drunk. No, that couldn't be the case. Normally when people were drunk I could smell the alcohol on them a mile away, but it was true that she was definitely acting different than normal.

Before I could react or respond to either Ryoko or Setsuko's comments, a large man approached the table. Surprisingly, unlike most other male suspects that inhabited this world, he was incredibly hot. I shifted my eyes away embarrassingly, trying to stop myself from staring.

But once he started speaking I couldn't help myself. I shifted my eyes back towards the man, forcing myself to stay on my best manners. He talked in a rough but dream like and rythmatic form that you couldn't help but just listen to his words. I sat and listened as he pardoned himself for intruding, but then made a surprising declaration.

H-He said he came over to call me beautiful? No that would be impossible. There had to be someone standing behind my chair this instant. There was no way a man like this was actually talking about me, was there? I quickly turned my head to make sure that there was no one behind me and then turned my head back to the man. Was his perception bad? Maybe he wasn't looking in the right direction.

But after a few seconds as his dreamy gaze set in and I lost all the air in my body. This was a feeling I had never experienced before, I felt almost entranced. Was this what they called love at first sight? But me? Loving someone? Preposterous. But I couldn't help but just stare at this mans beauty. I was so captivated that I hadn't even noticed Ryoko's ice cold glare.

He offered me a drink and all words escaped me. I opened my mouth but only gibberish came out. He was really calling me pretty? He was going to buy me a drink because he thought I looked pretty? I lost all sense of reason I had and simply nodded my head, dumbfounded. I didn't care that I was underage any longer, I just wanted to see where this guy would take this.

Ryoko then splurged out like a drunk, complaining while asking why I was getting all the attention. She proceeded to say that I was like, fourteen, and that she was older and more experienced. What ever that meant. But what struck me the most wasn't her words, but her attitude. What did this mean? Was she perhaps jealous?

He half-complimented her, and surprisingly I learned that he was sixteen. So he was only one year older than me. To think that someone this good-looking this close in age to me could exist. It was almost a miracle! But Ryoko called him a liar, yelling defiantly. The man waved her arguments away as he extended his arm out to me.

I was utterly speechless. Was this really happening? Was there actually a good looking man asking me out? This had to be a dream right? In the sea of weak and uninspiring looking men, there had actually been a golden fish in the sea! I wanted to jump at the offer, but to drive it to Ryoko after some past comments I said to the man, :

"Sure I'd love to go."

I took his hand and stood up from my chair. Unlike last night with Diego, this man had seemed charming and pleasant. Not only that, but he at least _tried_ to woo me. We made our way to the bar as we sat next to each other. He looked towards me with his dreamy eyes as I felt I could just melt inside this dress. His words came out smoothly as he asked:

"So, what do you want?"

I almost unintelligibly wanted to say _you_, but I stopped myself before saying something so embarrassing. Truth be told I was too fixated on the man himself to think about his words, let alone the fact that I had never drank alcohol before so I didn't even know what I would or wouldn't like. I came to my senses, realizing it's be weird not to say anything, I uttered in a mess:

"I want, well, there's the...You know. Just get me what you want."

I covered my mouth instinctively. How could I mess up so badly? He probably thought that I was stupid or something. But his autumn eyes encouraged me that I was not in the wrong. I just wanted to grasp him and never let him go, as I certainly wouldn't ever get a chance like this again. But before my melted mind could decide on anything the man had asked the bartender for two drinks.

"If you don't mind me asking, what's your name?" I tried to gather words in my mouth, but all I could say was my first and last name. "K-Kirisaki Shinkō". I took a deep breath and decided I should ask him for his. "W-what's yours?". It seemed like an eternity, but when he opened his god-given lips admitting "My name isn't what is important."

He said with a smooth smile. I hadn't cared that he avoided my question, in fact, the only thing I cared for was that he openly responded to me. Soon enough our drinks arrived, but after taking a sip I realized that I needed to use the bathroom. In embarrassment I said:

"Excuse me, I'll be right back."

I rushed away, and quickly ran back, I didn't want to leave him hanging after all. But by the time I came back he was looking in my direction, with anticipation in his eyes. Maybe I had kept him waiting too long. I made my way back to the bar, as he declared:

"Cheers"

As he downed his drink. I stared at my glass. This was technically the first time I'd be drinking a glass of alcohol. Should I do it? Was it right? But he bought it for me after all, so I really had no choice. Besides it'd be rude as he invited me to go get a drink. Without a seconds thought I took my glass and drank the liquid inside without hesitation. 
 ​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (May 4, 2014)

*Ren Houki*

REN'S HOUSE

_________________​
*Post-Mission II;*



The Houki yawned as he stepped into his house. After leaving the Clan Complex, he'd gone to eat dinner at a nearby restaurant. It wasn't anything special; the food was cheap, but it filled him up adequately and was good value. Granted, for the briefest of moments, he'd wondered where Makoto had run off to, since he would have known where to eat. But after realizing how tired he was, he was more thankful that the jumpsuit wearing genin had disappeared off somewhere.

By the time he got home, it was already starting to get dark. Early, as it usually was during the Autumn months. The season had cast a purple haze over the horizon, signalling the beginning of dusk. Meanwhile, the sunset was cloaked by dangling clouds, with the light from the gaseous sphere splashing colours of purples and deep oranges around them. Ren would have liked to admire it for a bit longer; such moments were the times where he truly appreciated living in a village like Konoha as opposed to the city of Fuzengakure which was ripe with light pollution, but he was exhausted.

Despite having seen treatment, the burns on his arms and side were still sore and throbbed with a dull pain, not unlike that of a serious bruise. Along with this, he had apparently sprained his knee in his fight against the kid back at the hotel along with a rib fracture. These were all taken care of by the medical shinobi back at the Clan Complex, of course, but they still needed a good night of rest to fully recover. When he entered his room, he placed the reward scroll he received from the elder into his weapons closet, along with the weapons pouches, then changed, before going into bed.​​


----------



## Chronos (May 4, 2014)

*Setsuko l Genin l Party*

What had just happened? Upon the stake of a several seconds, she and Kirisaki were exchanging a sort of pleasant conversation. Soon after being cut off by Ryoko who's words seem rather rugged and tipsy. Her eyes didn't show much beyond the pearl white gleam, but her actions resembled that of a drunken man. Had she been drinking prior to their meeting. If so then this could boat well, but as soon as she noted this, there came a man, as handsome and stunning as they came and began to flirt with Kirisaki. It was as if almost all her stories of misfortune had blurred out right before her eyes. She just simply sat there hands on her lap as she witnessed the ordeal unfold right before her eyes. Kirisaki's portrayal, her features and her body language exuded the amounting excitement and flirtatious flush on her cheeks that colored the canvas that was her cheeks into a similar hue than that of her dress. She pulled up her glasses, quiet throughout the entirety of the situation, witnessing Ryoko stand and retort her anger towards the moment.

Seems that not only where her concerns about he being drunk were true, but at similar terms was her curiosity about her jealousy towards the girl before the two. Kirisaki's glare was about a teasing as it came, as if she cornered a prey, the sly grin so eagerly plastered on her lip while those eyes were so fused to show her the burning reality of what had just occurred. As if screaming to her face that she had just won a indecisive battle, like gaining a point a midst the ball game Setsuko herself wasn't aware they played. Witnessing Kirisaki leave she did but simply usher a wave that was quickly ignored while she sat next to the drunken Ryoko.

"Well. I think that's the perfect portrayal of things escalating quickly." 

Not dumbfounded, but not necessarily sure of what had occurred she felt as if it was best to stay at home tonight. For some reason she feared that she would probably end up with one of two things she wouldn't be proud of tonight. Last thing she wanted to do was either fight, or lose her virginity so some weird ass male. Was this what being an adult was like? Ryoko speaking out of terms of being experienced and stuff didn't really caught her off guard but that was a pretty daring claim, especially in front of so many people in this classy restaurant. Well... apparently not so classy, but well that was beside the point of the matter. Patting the back of the heiress of the Hyuga clan she simply said.

"Well, there'll be a next time..."


----------



## Olivia (May 4, 2014)

*Kirisaki Shinkō*
*Why Me?*

I walked impatiently towards the esteemed medical academy which I would have yet another mission. Not only had I declared that I would not show my face at this place again (due to the whole kissing Edie thing) but here I was, on yet another mission which against my will.

Not only that, but it was another mission with Ryoko, which had surprised me. Maybe they thought that due to past success that we would work well in a team together? Regardless since she attended this academy it would be easily accessible for her, so that was always a plus.

But what really rattled me had been the mission description. They-they wanted me to to hold a class of sex-ed. WHY! WHY ME OUT OF ALL PEOPLE! I WAS A NUN FOR GOD-SAKE! They couldn't have chosen anyone else? I mean, there was Ryoko also who was 'experienced' (her words, not mine) but I didn't know how I could handle this.

Seriously just a month ago I thought a kiss was absolutely forbidden, let alone anything further. I had absolutely no experience in the subject, so what did they expect from me? Did they want me to make up bullshit? I knew about protection and stuff like that, but I didn't know how to describe the changes in the female body well. 

Oh well, it could be worse. We could be teaching sex-ed to a bunch of guys. With that relief off my shoulders I put a smile on my face. Doing this was a good deed, it would help protect the future of tomorrow, even if it is just within our life-spans. So at least holding this class would do some sort of good.

I made my way up the large staircases and through the hallways. Since shadowing Edie didn't amount to anything, I still hadn't known my way around the academy. However just by reading the room numbers I could tell I was getting closer. After twenty further steps I had made it to my destination. With a smile, I put my back against the wall behind me, as my black and white clothes swayed in the movement, waiting for my partner.   
​


----------



## luffy no haki (May 4, 2014)

_Memories of a Hawk I​_
Uchiha Takao was standing at the top of the Hokage building, just like Akaya he wasn?t on duty that day but still couldn?t be completely relaxed if he wasn?t around to do some kind of job. His black eyes observing from the roof how his protege was coming out from the building using the red and brown clothes he used to wear daily, of course the symbol of the Uchiha  clan showing in his back a sit should be. The question about the so called mission the jinchuuriki was supposed to be assigned to popped up in the ANBU?s mind but then he saw a girl of around the same age as the boy running after him and calling his name adding the word "Senpai" at the end. The older Uchiha raised an eyebrow at this, what was going on? Yet he didn?t have to wait long for an answer to come.

"That?s our new recruit, Hyuga Hitomi. Cute gal don?t you think, Takao?"the spiky-haired man turned to see a shinobi using an ANBU uniform and a wolf mask, behind the man a big brown dog who immediately greeted Takao with a friendly gesture by approaching the guy."I see, it is a bit strange but a Hyuga,huh? I wonder if Akaya-kun will be able to handle her." he replied with what was in his mind while taking a quick glance at the way the kids took, the younger Uchiha seemed a bit pissed off. "You worried about him? Who would?ve thought that the great _Falcon King_ could worry about a little cub?"Inuzuka kaito said with clear sarcasm in his voice before letting out a laugh. Takao looked at him with a killing glare which the Inuzuka only brushed off as if it were normal. He and Takao had been friends for years, since they both came out from the academy.

"Just kidding, pal. I have know that you do care about him, same goes for me. And here is the proof..."he spoke and from his pocket, Kinta?s owner took out a photograph where two boys appeared; the older one had spiky hair and sharp eyes, seemed to be around eight or nine years old and was climbing on a tree while looking down expectantly. Next to the tree, unaware of his surroundings and with a piece of food in his hands, a curly black-haired baby who didn?t look older than two years old. "Did you enter my house again?"Takao questioned his friend stoicly but a bothered tone was accompanying his words, why was Kaito such an impertinent person? The beast-like shinobi has always had that deffect.

"Oh c?mmon, and I brought this to make you feel better"he stated before approaching his partner and giving the picture to him." You can?t fool me anyway. You miss those days right? The days when Saori-san and Tengu-san were still here, when that kid wasn?t treated as a weapon nor a plague."the jounin mentioned but Takao wasn?t listening anymore, his orbs were fixed on the photograph he had on his hands...he still remembered those times; the times when he was charged with the resposibility of a younger brother, and he gladly accepted the task back in the day.


*Spoiler*: __ 



​


----------



## Laix (May 4, 2014)

_Ryoko Hyūga_
004

_(Spotted)._

 The pearly-eyed Hyūga confirms the target she has been tailing through Konoha for the past fifteen minutes is finally clear in her sight and stationary. The man in question is someone she only knows by three digits for a name -_ 004._

 Blonde hair, a lightning-bolt scar and a distinctive tattoo bearing his nickname on the back of his muscular neck. He is a man wanted for one reason by Ryoko - According to a reliable source, he is the man who kidnapped Alisa and knows where she is being held. The source - one of Alisa's previous kidnappers to delicious irony - claimed the guy was much more powerful than expected and dispatched of him with relative ease. It was for solely this reason Ryoko chose not to disclose the information she received with overzealous Edie and instead opt to do this on her own.

 004 moved past a sweet shop and headed down the main street of Konoha's packed shopping district. He then took a left into a quiet alleyway where his stalker saw this as the perfect chance to confront him. It was secluded, it was discreet and it wouldn't draw as much attention should anything go wrong.

 Brushing kindly but with haste past the civilians going about their business, she swiftly made her way to the alleyway where 004 was stood there, with his arms folded and staring at Ryoko with a smile. 

 This stance as if he'd been expecting her, like he knew she was there the whole time pushed her off guard. She let out a quiet shriek before quickly composing herself.

 "You probably realised I've been following you, right?"

 "You're too obvious," He answered with a slight smirk.

 "I know what you did," Ryoko closed the distance between them, cutting straight to the chase. "Where is Alisa?"

 "_Who?_" The muscular hunk who Ryoko once had the eye for looked genuinely confused and surprised, but it was a game she wasn't going to fall for.

 "Don't play stupid! Alisa, Edie's maid. You kidnapped her from her previous captors."

 She grit her teeth with anger at this situation. That poor maid who already had to go through the daily struggle of serving a brat like Edie Nakano was being passed around between criminals like it was a birthday party.

 "I think I remember you... Weren't you in those hot springs with that blonde?"

 "That's not the point!" 

 Slowly becoming more and more agitated, the princess shortened the distance even further until there was barely half a meter between them. He towered over her, with arms thicker than both of her legs put together. The confusion on his face quickly became a blank stare with a narrowed gaze that tried to read through this Hyūga's ambitions.

 "I'm not gonna tell you again lady... I don't know what you're talking about. I don't know this 'Alisa', I don't know anything about a kidnapping and I'm definitely not involved. You gonna move now?"

 "Fine..." She took a step back, seemingly resting her questionnaire. Her eyes closed for a moment, only to open again with the veins around her pupils even more protrusive. These eyes weren't being used to scout anymore. She was planning on using them to fight. 

 With a focused gaze and clenched fists, she declared to the defiant man the eve of a battle.

 "I'll beat it out of you if I have to!"

 The man well over 6 feet tall didn't even blink at her threat. He wasn't intimidated at all and seemed to find the prospect of a fight boring and uninteresting.

 "Come on," He groaned, walking past Ryoko as he scratched the back of his head. "I'm not your guy, sorry lady."

 "Hey!" She wasn't going to let him walk all over her or away from this. Swerving on her heel, she stormed up to him and grabbed him by the shoulder, forcing him to face her. "I'm not done with you---!"

 With no prior warning, he brushed her grip off his shoulder and grabbed her by the neck with a single hand. At his size, just one of his hands completely swallowed her thin little neck as he pinned her against the stone wall. The tables were turned; she was genuinely fearful of this man and what he could do. He was probably only holding her up yet she felt like he was choking the life out of her.

 "_*Don't*_ make me tell you again. I'm. Not. Your. Man. Okay?"

 She tried to resist and break free, kicking and clawing but he was too strong.

 "B-But...!" The girl wheezed and coughed her sentences out. "_You... _You was sighted by multiple people! It was definitely you!"

 That was potentially a lie, assuming that Satoshi was definitely telling the truth then he was indeed sighted by multiple people, one of who is missing and the reason why Ryoko is confronting him. Her only evidence, her only reliable source was her enemy just a week ago. 

 004 seemed startled by her revelation. There was a pause, a very awkward pause as he thought about something. During this time while he looked away, Ryoko tried to break free but he wasn't allowing it. He instead released her on his own accord, allowing her to slump down to the ground, gagging for air.

 "Sighted me? Where was this?" A much calmer tone spoke this question.

 "Ah... F-Fuzen..." Ryoko brought herself to her feet with the wall as leverage, brushing the dirt off her knees and thighs.

 "Was DIVERGENT there?"

 She blinked when he asked such a strange question. DIVERGENT? Wasn't that a pharmaceutical company or something? What on earth have they got to do with anything? This was about a kidnapping, not some economic cold war.

 "DIVERGENT...? No, isn't that just a company? What are you talking about?"

 "DIVERGENT aren't just a company," He replied with a very faint chuckle. "Its important if they were there or even mentioned, so were they?"

 "No! I don't know what you're talking about! You're the one who is meant to be giving me answers..." She was starting to believe that this guy actually wasn't there and Satoshi must've double crossed her. Not even the best liars can put it up this long. Her mind was still trying to wrap itself around this 'DIVERGENT'. 

 _What does he know?_

 He seemed hesitant to speak as if he didn't trust her. The feeling was returned, she didn't trust him equally but all she could do was clutch at straws in this winded out quest to find Alisa.

 "Tell me about this DIVERGENT. Who are they? Are they lying about being a company? Corruption?"

 "It's complicated, okay? You'd never understand so there's no point explaining." 004 adjusted his black leather jacket and began to walk away from the alleyway. Ryoko wanted to yell at him to stop but knew it would be fruitless. Maybe he really didn't know anything, maybe she was just barking up the wrong tree. Fueled by curiosity however, she still followed him outside of the alleyway just to see where this mysterious man who keeps appearing in her life was headed. However, with such thick crowds and tall buildings, it was no surprise there was no trace of him to be seen. 

 The tired Hyūga let out an exasperated sigh before merging with the traffic. 

 _(DIVERGENT... Maybe I should talk to Kuriyama...)_​


----------



## Laix (May 4, 2014)

_Ryoko Hyūga_
LIQUID TIME SIDE STORY

​ 
_Is she for real?_

Kirisaki Shinkō with a streak of bravery and just a hint of fake bitch syndrome flashing Ryoko Hyūga a in-your-face smile. Although this would have never happened if the drunken princess had just said no to that strange man's drink, it was still offensive none-the-less.

Leaving what was meant to be a girls get-together to go get some dick, Kirisaki went off to the bar with the charming stranger, leaving a still hung up on an ex-crush Setsuko and a pissed out of her mind Ryoko to bite her dust.

"Well I think that's the perfect portrayal of things escalating quickly," The red-headed Setsuko who seemed to be the neutral party here made a summarizing remark. Ryoko didn't even register her existence as she tried to make sense of her mind. Everything came through her ears at a quarter of its speed and processed through her brain even slower. Her sight was a complete mess. Just the natural movement of respiration felt like she was on a carnival ride.

"Uh... My head... My head hurts..." She groaned as she laid her head to rest on the table clear of what should be food and drinks. Instead it was just cutlery and swan-shaped napkins, along with two glasses of half-drunken water.

Giving her a friendly pat on the back, Setsuko tried to reassure a slobbering Ryoko.

"Well, there'll be a next time..."

"_*NO!*_"

She dragged herself up to her feet and began stumbling over to Kirisaki who was enjoying herself with this stranger. However, the moment the staggering Hyūga was out of earshot of the table, another fine gentleman pounced for the last remaining girl there - Setsuko Amaya. 

Judging by his choice of target, he was certainly a friend of the stranger. He seemed less charismatic but cuter rather than smoking hot like Kirisaki's guy. Ryoko didn't get a glimpse of him as she was already approaching Shinkō, but Setsuko would've had no choice but too as he sat directly opposite her with a warm smile. Two drinks were placed on the table, both a simple orange juice although the one for Setsuko had a little something extra added to it prior. It had already soothed and blended however, so it would be almost impossible to tell.



"What's your name?" He asked, cutting straight to the small talk. 

Meanwhile, near the bar, Ryoko decided to rudely position herself on the guy's lap. Her thigh crushed his nether regions and her breasts slipping out of her dress cuddled up to his chest. With her arm wrapped around his neck, she traced a line down his abs with her other hand.

"Heeeeey~~~!" She slurred with a sultry voice, batting her eyelashes. Not like Kirisaki was here first or anything.

"Come take me out, I'm bored~!"​


----------



## Olivia (May 4, 2014)

*Kirisaki Shinkō*
*Liquid Time: Emulating Nakano*



I hiccuped almost immediately after drinking the vile liquid. It tasted like salted water with a spicy aftertaste. I wanted to throw-up almost immediately but I kept my cool simply to impress this man. It was the same thing he had drank, so I shouldn't give off signs that I didn't like it.

Maybe it was because I had never had alcohol in my life before this moment, but I felt a headache coming along and my eyes also felt a bit droopy. I shook my head, I couldn't let this drink affect me this early, especially not after he just bought it for me. I looked at the man, and noticed he looked completely fine.

Maybe I was what they called a light-weight? Could I not handle my alcohol or was I simply inexperienced? Or both? It's not like I wanted to be experienced in drinking, it's just, that well, if it would mean being around this stranger for longer then I wouldn't mind. 

Of course to ruin the moment comes fucking Ryoko, who jumps on my mans lap, pushing out her breasts against him. While it was true that I couldn't compare to her in that aspect, he chose me for a reason! That's right, she was just jealous and was trying to get his attention! With my irrational thoughts I suddenly yelled out the first thing that came to my mind:

"GET OFF OF HIM YOU MAN-STEALER!"

I wanted to cover my mouth. How dare I emulate that blonde bimbo? But in a sense it felt empowering. Normally where I would have to take the shit this women says, here I had complete freedom to say whatever I want. But before I could continue to yell at her, the black haired man shoved the Hyuga off of his body, saying:

"Can't you get a grip? I don't want you!"

He said forcefully. I felt it was a bit mean but she completely deserved it! She was a dirty man-stealer by every inch of the word and she needed to just go away! She can go hump on that pasty-skinned blue hair boy for all I cared I just wanted her to leave us alone!

"That's right bitch, you better ste-"

I said, bringing a hand up to my head. I almost tripped on my heel trying to walked towards the Hyuga, as everything in the room swirled around my body. Looking back at my glass I could see at least five of them and I attempted to grab it to see if it was real. my hand just passed right through. I looked towards the man as I said:

"Sorry...I just need a moment..."

I stumbled about two feet away, with one hand still covering my left eye. Not only was the room still spinning, but I was getting a splitting headache. I took three more steps onto I finally tripped on my heels, crashing down to the floor. Looking up all I could see was the white of the lights, before passing out.

​


----------



## luffy no haki (May 4, 2014)

_Memories of a Hawk II​_
*Konoha/Fifteen years ago*

He was running, a big smile was on his face as his legs wer emoving as fast as they could while he tried to dodge every object or person that would appear in his way towards his home. Uchiha Takao was dashing towards the rataurant that his aunt and uncle owned, in his hand a certificate proof that from now on, at his early eight years old, the young boy was a Chunin. It was obvious that he was happy, he wasn?t the first in history but certainly it had been a good while since someone so young acquired such a rank with the relative ease that the boy demonstrated. It took him only some more moments to reach the place he was looking for. His eyes fixed on the enormous sign saying "Uchihahaha Diner", it was an stuid name but precisely that was what attarcted many clients to that place. At this time of the day, the restaurant was almost completely empty so there shouldn?t be any problem to find his family there.

"Uncle, Auntie!! I?m back!"he announced entering the building. There, a man of around fifty years old and his wife of around the same age went out from the kitchen to welcome him."You?re as cheerful as always Takao-kun. I assume everything went well?"the man asked wtha tender smile in his face, his anme was Uchiha Tosuke."Yes, uncle! Look at this, officially I?m a chunin now!"Takao exclaimed with excitement, the couple smiled, they were happy to see their nephew with such mood. Since Tosuke?s sister and her husband died, they adopted the little Takao and have been raising him for years.

"Heeeeh What is going on here? there?s such a good mood, let me in"from the same place the couple came out before, Takao saw a beautiful young woman come out. She had navy blue hair and eyes, her lips were red and by her looks, she would be around twenty years old. Takao smiled when he saw her, she was Uchiha Saori, he boy?s cousin and daughter of the two people that received him. She and Takao had a weird relatinship, he seemed to have some sort of sister-complex when it came to Saori and a s such even though they would usually insult or teadee each other, the kid would often jealously watch her back. 



"So what is that you have there, chicken?" the woman asked approaching the kid and taking the sheet he had in his hands"Hey, that?s mine!"he complained though what actually annoyed him was the way she called him. She would usually use that nickname to mess with him only because his name could also be pronounced as _You-ou_ what meant " Falcon King". Obviously she would always see him as a brat."Anyway Saori-neechan, you should stop calling me chicken because from today onwards I am a ch-" but as always, seems that things wouldn?t go his way.

"Hey, good evening!" a male?s voice interrupted whatever the spiky-haired Uchiha was about to say and he frowned once he recognized whose voice that was. With an annoyed expression in his face the eight-year-old turned to look at the newcomer. He had wild black hair and pasty skin, his eyes were gray and he was using bandages around his neck, bandages that the boy knew were covering a scar. He seemd to have the same age as the Uchiha girl. The bastard who just interrupted was no one but his dear cousin?s boyfriend. A silly, retarded and yet incredibly strong man who went by the name of Shikigami Tengu.



"Great and now _Bakagami_ had to come and interrupt! What are you doing here?"he stated and stuck out his tongue, the way he called him was a combination of the black-haired man?s last name, Shikigami, and the word "Baka" which meant _stupid/idiot_."Hahah is good to see you too, rascal."the jounin said and put a hand on Takao?s head before moving it rapidly and messing the hair of the boy."Waaah stop it!! Stop treating me like a kid. For your information today I have offically become a chunin!"he said slapping away the hand of his cousin?s man.

"Seriously!? That?s great Taka-kun!"he congratulated the kid with a smile"Hey, what about i teach you a new technique as a gift for your prommotion?"he mentioned, immediately Takao?s eyes gleamed in excitement"Yes, yes, yes! Tell me, tell me, what technique?"the old couple and the young woman laughed at this while the man and the kid started to plan out the training. This sort of scene was common in that place, that?s how their happy life was at that time.


----------



## Chaos Theory (May 4, 2014)

*Akane|Genin|Suna>Konoha*

*[On the Road Again, Sunagakure]​*​
[I'm Looking for Konohagakure, is This the Place?]​

A figure pulled the coat it wore up in front of their face as they trekked across the dunes of the Wind Country. At their side a large animal followed while keeping it's head down and into the whipping sand filled winds.  "I told you Akane, we're going the wrong way." is muttered as the two walked along. The person acknowledged as Akane shook her head inside the fur lined rim of the hood as she clenched it in front of her face.  "Ah dun dink Ah'm lost, gonna git dare soon enough Mizuirono, den. Den you can apologize." is shot back as the two climbed a large dune.

 "The only thing I'm going to do, is look for somewhere to wash all this sand out of my fur. Then, then I'm going to bite you." is growled by the animal as they reached the top. Finally, on the horizon a village came into view. It was a large sand colored village with the central most building being a large dome.  "Ah dought dat Konoha would be, you kno' more green." the observation made the wolf squint it's eyes and shaker her head.  "I told you we were going the wrong way.",   "Nah, dey jus' goin' drew a dry spell. You  bet'cha." is the reply as she started to walk again. 

 "Dry spell?! Do you even think about what you say before you say it?" is hollered as she tore off after her partner.   "Ah got you fo' de thinkin', I dun need to." is replied as the Village Hidden in the Sand got closer and closer.  "Well, if that is what you got me for, why are you ignoring every single word I say?" is asked as they walked up to the tracks that connected Sunagakure to the rest of the great Ninja Nations.  "Ah do listen, Ah just dun dink you're right dis time."  "You never think I'm right. So why do I even bother." is snorted as the pair hopped up and into the tracks. It was a better way to walk as they weren't treading in the sand and thus could pick their pace up a bit. 

 "At this rate we should be there in thirty minutes or so, if you don't start complaining about the sand being in places it shouldn't be again.",   "Well dat stuff shouldn't go dare, it no right I tell you." is bit back as they walked along. They walked for what seemed like forever, and soon Mizuirono was thinking that maybe they were having a group hallucination as Suna didn't seem like it was getting any closer. Could it be a mirage had taken their eyes?  "Hey, Akane use your" suddenly the wolf is cut off by a loud clacking as the tracks they were on started to rumble. A whistle cuts through the air alarming both Ninja and Ninken to the train's rapid approach. Both turn as the mass of metal, wood and people bare down on them.

Eyes widen in shock as it rumbles there way, Mizuirono is able to act as she tackles Akane to the off the tracks and back into the sand.   "Hey, watch w'ere you going!" is shouted as she shook her fist in the hot wavering air.  "Well, that answered my question, and I don't think shouting at it will ... where are you going?", "To teach dat ding not to try and run meh over!" is replied with sand kicking from Akane's feet. The wolf shakes it's head as it pulled itself from the sand.  "You're not going to hurt that train, but if I don't catch up. You may hurt the conductor!" the realization is quick as she shot off after Akane.

_-Sunagakure_

  "Hey you, yeah. You.' is shouted. Mizuirono had convinced her to actually go and look for the offices in Suna instead of trying to stare down a locomotive and now she was harassing someone.  "Yes, can I help" Satoshi stops as the girl pulled him around to her. From under the hood he sees the devil's eyes peering into his soul.   "Yeah you can help meh, Ah'm lookin' fo de place you sign up to be ah ninja here in Konoha." is asked.  "Konoha? This is Sunagakure." is replied.  "I told you that.",  "Did that dog just talk?" is asked as he looked to the wolf that snarled at him.  "I'm a wolf" is the bitten reply.   "Dat dun madder, wat madders is de fact you say Ah'm in Sunagakure and not Konohagakure." is stated with a equal foul bite.

 "Whoa! No need to get hostile about that." Akane pushes into Satoshi to the boy's surprise. She was quite strong despite not looking it. Mizuirono bites at the girl's coat, but she only pulls from it, allowing her burning red hair to shine in the sun, as she walked Satoshi up to the side of a building.   "Ah been walkin' fo' wat feels like days 'n' you are gonna tell meh dat I'm in de wrong village? I got sand erryw'ere it dun need to be 'n' some places I dun kno' Ah had." is stated with a firm, angry voice as she pressed a hand up against the wall she had him pinned against. His hand slid down his back as he started to reach for a weapon to try and stave her off. But he quickly stops as the wolf started to growl.   "Ah dink I need so stress relief. You bet'cha" is said with a overbearing tone.  "Suna has a training facility right over..." is started as he pointed toward the center of town.   "Dat not wat Ah'm talkin' 'bout boy-o." is stated as she pulled him from the wall. Doru falls from Satoshi's shoulder as he is dragged off into the distance. 

Mizuirono rolled her eyes and bit down on the cloak that covered the puppet and followed closely behind the two. 

_-Satoshi's Apartment_

 "You are not welcomed in my home!" is yelled as he it pushed through the door. But before Akane could cross the threshold Yutaka happens up. "What going on Satoshi?" the boy grins and flashes past him.  'Nothing, I'm leaving!" is yelled as he disappeared in the distance. "Who are you." Akane bit her lip,  "You not mah type, but you'll do." is stated as she pulled him in and slammed the door. "WAIT I HAVE A GIRLFRIEND!" is yelled.   "Not right naw." is stated as she threw him on Satoshi's bed. "Wu-why is that dog shaking it's head?"  "I'm a wolf", "It can talk?"   "Dat's Mizuirono, you like her?" is asked as she walked over to her. Wrapping an arm around her she forms a seal.  "I really don't think he is our type" 

 "Beast Human Clone"

Yutaka's eyes widen *"HELP ME!"*

_-Train Bound for Konoha_

  "Ah dun like dis ding, it smell funny.",  "Well you'll have to get use to it, and thanks for getting us kicked out of Sunagakure. You should have known that man probably knew the Kazekage." ~


----------



## Chronos (May 4, 2014)

*Setsuko l Genin l Ladies Night*

Ryoko retorted with much energy as she stood from her seat and began to pace towards the distance with flurry and drunken determination. Setsuko followed her with narrowed eyes as she began to flirt on Kirisaki's potential mate. She rose her brow and exhaled a sigh as these two were but hopeless individuals, but the moment she was about to pick herself up and leave, there came a boy of similar resemblance to the child she met once before. The eyes, the hair, the tone of his voice all matched to astonishing levels that caused her to freeze where she stood. Unlike the other guy that arrived, he wasn't nearly as handsome or suave, much less, he was more of the intermediate party, if not less or the two. But while the other two fawned over the tall glass of man that was that person in the distance. She turned and extended her arm towards Ryoko in hopes that she would save her from this situation, to no avail as her distance would not allow her to raise her voice, and she was pretty sure Ryoko's head wasn't working right.

A glass was brought and it's context revealed it to seems, at least at first glance to be orange juice. As she gulped down her nervousness and she began to grip at the edge of her blouse she swayed her feet left to right and back again, lowered her gaze and hide her cheeks that had formed a pigmented rose color, but why was this? Why was she acting so weird? What about him made her fluster? His appearance was uncanny even, but what the hell was she reacting for. Her cheeks burned under some mysterious thought of meeting set child. Is as if destiny's threads had shaped to her whim. But why now at this specific moments. As the screams of the blatantly angry Kirisaki stroke her ear drums, unable to register it, or more so deciding not to she was staring into the eyes of this man.

Though the desire was eminent, she simply bathed herself in the ecstasy of her memories as he spoke.

"Here. Let's talk for a bit."

"Y-yeah, sure. Why not?" 

She pulled the drink to her mouth, but before she could place the liquid down her through or even near her lips a scent caught her off guard. Halting her progress as she began to think. Wait, what the hell? Something odd... Usually drink like these don't even have odor, but why did this one did? Glancing towards the side, he seemed to have his eyes, soft yet calming awaiting for her to take a sip. This seemed rather odd to her, and she was told once before to be wary of men like these while alone. Really, she just wanted to be at home right now.

"So, hey... Uhm, how about you take a sip first. Let share the glass." she drew closer to him, while twirling the glass on her hand, the substance swirling on the glass as he winced and pulled away, his eyes looking afar while he tired to look for his friend. 

"W-well... You see, I have my own drink..." 

He stuttered between words which caused her to be slightly curious about the ordeal. Guess she had to act a bit... basic.

"Hey, seriously. You don't need to try this dirty tricks. You would've won me over naturally, you know?"

"Heh... I suppose I didn't need to think much."

"Wrong answer."


----------



## Negrosaurus (May 4, 2014)

"Now then...  How about I get serious?!"

Uwaki flung out her hand, raising the puppets and making them dance, a wild smile on her face.  Ikawu and Itsuka exchanged a quick sideways look and nod, before leaping away from each other, their respective puppet following.  He rapidly lost sight of the samurai-girl, focusing solely on his own opponent.  It dove at him, weapons flying toward his mid section with a deadly twist.  He swiped the scythe upward, batting the attack away, before landing on the hard packed dirt, dropped into a crouch.  He watched the puppet fly around madly, before stopping and flinging itself at him.  He blocked the flurry of strikes with the shaft of his scythe, keeping the wooden man at bay.  It backed up, circling the young shinobi menacingly before swinging its limbs at him again, resulting in the clang of metal on metal.

Across the battlefield, Ikawu was struggling with her puppet.  She had several cuts and scrapes on her, and the puppet she was trying to deal with had blood dripping from its blade.  It shot at her and she managed to block its strike with the flat of her katana, but her reposte was far too slow, and she caught another slash to her upper right arm.  She dropped to a knee and clutched the wound with a grimace, glaring up at her opponent as it loomed victoriously over her.  It rose to deliver a strike when a scythe blade appeared through its mid section and yanked upward, ripping the marionette in half.  It fell, revealing Itsuka standing there with a single cut on his forehead.  Behind him the puppet he was fighting was in pieces.  He pointed the scythe at Uwaki.

"Nice try... but did you really think those meager skills could stop a shinobi of Kumogakure?"


----------



## luffy no haki (May 5, 2014)

_Memories of a Hawk III​_
*Konoha,fifteen years ago - Three months prior to Akaya?s birth*

"Damn, if I had known being a chunin was such a pain I wouldn?t have applied for the prommotion exam in first place!"the young boy says as he walks home from a mission. What did those idiots think he is? He was the one assigned as the captain of the mission and what do they do? they ignore his orders only because he is four years younger than them; it?s been six months since he passed the exam and if he acquired the title wasn?t only for show. Of course in the end he had to be the one to clean the mess that those irresponsible genin made. At least they began to respect him at the very end.  Entering the house, the boy walks through a wooden hall before reaching a living room, there, sitting on a sofa, Uchiha Saori was watching TV while eating some...chips?

"Oh Taka-chan!! How did the mission go?"the Uchiha woman asked trying to stand up, her womb was already impressively big but it was obvious since she had six months of pregnancy already. "Don?t bother neechan, I can make dinner for myself...anyway...are you sure you have a baby right there? I still think those are a good buncha farts."he said and of course, he won a good bump on his head for his rude behavior. But could he be blamed? It wasn?t only difficult to imagine that a new life was forming inside there but also, when the heck did they have time for that? Tengu used to be in a lot of missions so they barely went out and when he came back only thing they would do was to lock their bedroom?s door and make lots of weird noises....oh, guess he already discovered when they did it. 

As he went to the kitchen to prepare his own dinner, a question arrived to his mind, when that baby is born, will everyone forget about him? It was a normal question, he was starting to get busy and the rest of the family were completely in love with the idea of a new member arriving. Takao was the youngest person in that little circle of the Uchiha clan, and even though he was such a good shinobi, there was no doubt that he was still a kid. He frowned at the thought, why was he thinking that? He was sure that Saori wouldn?t start to ignore him, even that idiot Tengu wouldn?t and of course his uncle and aunt wouldn?t do it either. Still the thought was right there and he had to clear any doubt, after all no one would like to be forgotten by their own family.

"Hey neechan..."the aforementioned turned to look at her little cousin, and with a tender smile she asked"What is it Taka-chan?"the boy went over to where she was and sat next to her"When...when that kid is born, will you all forget about me?"he questioned in the end,there was a bit of anxiety in his tone, he wouldn?t like to lose the love of his relatives even though he himself was kind of excited about the arrival of a new Uchiha, well, Shikigami. Saori smirked and showed him her eyes filled with understanding, she was aware that when a new child was coming to a family, the older kids would usually feel their place is in danger despite they themselves longing to have a partner in crime for the future."Don?t be silly, chicken!"she said and bursted out laughing"There?s no way we would ever forget about you, specially with how annoying you usually are!!"she stated. Takao frowned at first but then began to laugh as well.

"This child is the symbol of love between Tengu and I, but also is the symbol of the support you, dad and mom gave us so we could be together. I?m sure that this boy will bring happiness to everyone and something tells me that he may be the one to change this world that has been at a cold war for years"she said with gleaming eyes while tenderly passing her hand over her womb. Taking Takao?s hand she made the boy to do the same as her"This boy will also be part of our family Taka-chan, he will need love and support from everyone so tell me, are you willing to be an older brother for him?" she asked.

The spiky-haired chunin stayed silent for some moments before smiling"Damn, right!! You bet it neechan, I will be that kid?s role model!"he yelled in excitement"I mean, if we allow Bakagami to teach him everything he will grow to be a dumbass"Takao stated and the house was filled with the sound laughter of the siblings. 

"By the way, have you heard the news? The new clan leader will be announced tomorrow"the eight-year-old announced once they stopped although Saori was still chuckling"Hahah...And who was appointed? I suppose you already know."

"It?s Ryoga-san"he stated, he knew about the girl?s past with Ryoga so he expected that the mood didn?t get weird all of a sudden. Surprisingly, the Uchiha woman only smiled"I think that was a good choice, Ryoga has won his place among the elite of the clan, he deserves it." That?s how things were, happiness was in the air and the future seemed bright, nothing could go wrong.


----------



## Chaos Theory (May 5, 2014)

*Zansatsu|Genin|Sunagakure*

*[The Streets, Sunagakure]​*​

[The Hell Out of Dodge]​
_"With foxes we must play the fox."
- Dr. Thomas Fuller_​
Sand ground under Satoshi's feet as he bolted down the alleyway from his apartment. His eyes were wide and his heart was racing as he almost stumbled flat on his face. Hitting a building two blocks from his home he stops and leans against the wall.  "That-that" is huffed as he tried to catch his breath. Looking around he made sure that he wasn't followed by the girl with the red eyes. His own jades shake from side to side as he looked over his shoulder.  "I don't know who that was, but there could have been no good to come of what it was she was planning." is coughed as he finally is able to catch his breath. 

 "What is wrong with you?"

A shiver runs up Satoshi's spine and he leapt, flat footed, almost six feet in the air and clings to the sign that hung from the store front.  "DON'T do THAT!" is hollered down from the height he was at. Naoko looked up to him with a confused look plastered to her face.  "What, it looks like you've been running like hell, is Kazue beating on you again?" Satoshi sneered his lips,  "No, but I think that what ever that was that attacked me wasn't human. It couldn't have been." is replied as he looked around. His eyes sag in thought,  "Now how in the hell am I supposed to get down from here?" is muttered as he clung to the sign for dear life.  "Your a ninja, aren't you. That height should be no problem for you. Come down and tell me about this thing that isn't human." 


Satoshi sighs and lets go and lands with a slight pop when he landed next to the dark haired woman.  "Don't you dare say a word." is demanded as he pointed a finger at her.  "Say a thing about what, you being scared of six feet?",  "Flat chested .." 

*BLAM!*

*CRASH*

"What did I tell you about talking about my breasts?" is gritted through closed teeth as Satoshi crashed through the wall of the store they were standing in front of.  "I remember" is whimpered as Satoshi tried to pull himself up. Naoko walked through the wall and looked at the owner whom just pissed herself.  "What are you looking at?" is snapped as she stepped over the debris to get to her prot?g?. "Nu-nothing"? the woman stutters as she hit the door flipping the opened sign to closed as she ran back to her home. She did not make enough to deal with this, not today. Not any day. There was always tomorrow.  "Well, are we ready to be more civil? Or do I have to be more persuasive?" is asked as she loomed over him. A demon in her own right. "I'll be good, I promise" 

_-Later_

Sitting at a small coffee shop the two sat and spoke,  "So, tell me about this non-human." is stated as she sipped jet black coffee that would burn any lesser bastard's tongue.  "Well, it took the form of a girl. Likely in it's teens." is stated first as he thought back on his experience.  "It had bright red eyes, but not like an Uchiha. No these eyes seemed to glow and were all red. No visible pupil." is added,  "Like a Hyūga?" is asked.  "Yeah, but she was no Hyūga, their eyes are white, I've stared into two pairs of those eyes before. They give you a sense of not being able to hide anything. Those red eyes gave me the feeling of dread, like she could bite my throat out and not think twice about it." he shuddered. Why did he have to meet so many woman that looked, could or may kill him? 

 "Anything else?",  "Well, her coat got pulled off by her wolf when she attacked me at the entrance of the Village, she had burning red hair though." is replied. Naoko pulled a hand to her chin, this was really confusing, "The wolf, it could talk too. Reprimanded me for calling it a dog.",  "Sounds like some species of Ninken. Which makes absolutely no sense. Maybe Yagyu will know something." is pondered.  "What street did you leave her/it on?" is asked,  "It took me to my room, I think" Naoko started laughing, she knew what was probably coming with that comment and the face that accompanied it.  "Come on, we're going to bag us a demon.",  "WAIT!" the two vanish in a blur as Naoko snatches him up. 

_-Satoshi's Room_

Satoshi's eyes widen, his room was almost destroyed things overturned and just about everything messed up, pulled out or opened. Even his trophy case. His bed was overturned with his covers tossed in all directions.  "I'm going to burn my bed, I wonder where Yutaka is?" is asked as Naoko tapped her ear,  "He's at the Kage's office it seems he filed a report on whoever that was. She's been kicked out of the village." is replied as she got the update through her micro headset.  "Well it's safe to say that I won't get to sate my curiosity by asking her directly. Seems she's been sent to Konoha.",  "She said she was trying to get there, she asked me if this was Konoha. Well she asked where the Konoha Ninja Academy was."

 "Well, she's going there now and that wolf of hers."~


----------



## Sumon (May 5, 2014)

*Shinomori Aoshi, Land of Rivers. LT*
_Side Arc: Kusanagi no Tsurugi; Yamata no Orochi
Part 6: New toy, the toy_

Silence... Silence before storm... 

Camouflaged Aoshi lied on grass – hiding, Asuka’s family trembled from fear in front of the house. Minutes that seemed like hours passed, until a giant creature showed up in everyone’s horizon. It slithered at casual pace taking its sweet time, all eight of its heads swirled in air from happiness. 

Asuka’s mother almost collapsed on the ground upon seeing this monster for eighth time, she burst into tears hysterically. Asuka’s father grabbed the mother by her shoulder, squeezing it, reminding her to brace herself. The father too was seeing the monster for the eighth time, but could repress his emotions due to Aoshi’s promise of keeping them safe. Asuka – the monster’s meal of this year and the last daughter of the parents – was feeling confident of living to see another day. She had high hopes for Aoshi. But not to give anything suspicious away, Asuka pretended to be scared. She cried like her mother. 

In the meantime, Aoshi watched the monster move with this swagger. Not a care in the world did it have. The young man tried to stay calm and not to make any noises so he wouldn’t be seen. The monster had seen him the day before. If he was spotted now, the ambush would surely fail. 

The monster, the creature, the beast, the eight headed eight tailed serpent – Yamata no Orochi – approached fence 20 metres away from the house where the family stood, and put a smug on each of its heads. “Missed us? Hahaha.” One head with high voice made a stupid remark, after which the mother got on her knees pounding the earth in agony of possibly losing her last sweet child. The father grabbed her strongly once again, trying to put her on feet.

“Is that for us?” Another head in low voice asked, referring to eight rice bowls just behind the fence. All heads bestirred themselves at the tasty looking bowls of rice. 

The father, having been frozen for a second after the last question, said: “Please, take it. It is for you, all of you.” 

The high voice head made another cocky remark: “Oh my, you didn’t have to, your daughter is enough. HAHAHAHA!” The last sentence pierced Asuka’s ears like a sword, making her second guess Aoshi’s plan for the first time. 

All eight heads looked at each other and went for the rice. Orochi softly extended the heads through tight spaces in the fence and swallowed every single bowl of rice, which was covered with sake, in one attempt. The creature immediately got dazed from the huge amount of alcohol, and tried to pull its heads out of the fence. But the space was so tight, that the heads couldn’t move anymore, they were stuck in the enforced wooden fence! 

It was Aoshi’s time now.

The young man jumped out of the grass with katana in his hand and landed next to Orochi’s first head, chopping it off cleanly with little trouble as it was restrained and not moving. Before Orochi could realize it, the second head was chopped off as well.

*“Aaaa, what are you doing?!?!?!?!?!?!?! STOP!!!!!”*

One head shouted upon seeing what had happened to its counterparts, and then third and fourth heads were dropped too. The family literally jumped out of happiness. They realized they wouldn’t have to live in fear no more, Asuka was safe and the creature was halfway to its death!

*“STOP!!! PLEASE!!! STOP!!! I’LL GIVE YOU EVERYTHING!!! EVERYTHING!!!!!”*

It shouted once again. Even the monsters start shouting when they see the end. But Aoshi didn’t hesitate and carried on with his ambush. He chopped fifth, sixth, seventh and eighth too. All the heads were rolling on green grass, releasing dark blood all over the ground. Aoshi stopped and looked at the creature, his blade was drenched in blood and his clothed had become bloody too. The body of Orochi was still squirming a bit...

Aoshi jumped from the fence to Orochi’s tails and started chopping them off too. At the fourth tail he stopped. Not because he had wanted to, but because he had encountered a problem. When he tried to chop the long width tail off, his katana had smashed against something, something solid and metallic. The impact was so big that it left Aoshi’s own katana cracked. 

The young man sent ice chakra into his blade, making it glow in light blue colour thus enhancing its cutting power, and gently cut the tail off while wondering what it was inside that had made his katana crack. When he saw what it was, his eyes almost popped. It was a katana, just like his but much stronger, much sharper, and it was inside Yamata no Orochi, unscratched, untouched!

Aoshi grabbed this new katana by its hilt, it was so comfortable. He tried to chop off the remaining tails and did so with no problems whatsoever. Could this be it? Could this actually be Kusanagi no Tsurugi?

The legend said that eight headed serpent carried legendary Kusanagi blade for hundreds of years before Orochimaru, the last known carrier of this sword, retrieved it. But Orochimaru was now dead and Kusanagi, apparently, made its way back to the eight headed serpent. 

Aoshi with this new blade in his hands approached the family and informed them that this monster would no longer bother them. The family was overjoyed. The father was so amazed with Aoshi’s brawn and brains, that he offered his daughter’s hand. But Aoshi rejected the offer as such thing wasn’t in his interest, and chopped Orochi into hundred small pieces. The family, respecting Aoshi’s choice, collected all the meat from Orochi and preserved all of it in cold places. They would no longer need to starve; they had enough food for years to come! 

Aoshi got to taste this serpent meat too. It was cooked for him by the family as a sign of deep appreciation. The young man ate it and continued his journey. But unlike before, he was carrying the legendary Kusanagi-no-Tsurugi now.​


----------



## Kei (May 5, 2014)

_[The Young Viper; Zyana]
[Troubles]_​

Katy was a weird woman, a 26 year old weapon smith, and self-deemed weapon master. Anything there is to know about weapons she will place her nose into the air and recite her knowledge like she was reading her book. She worked as a hired hand for about 5 years, or 4 years and 9 months, reasons were left unknown.  

There were no signs of her settling down with any man, let alone woman, and if someone were to describe Katy?s love life, the best word would probably be turbulent. Many male partners, but they were only for a short time, but compared to the few female partners, the relationship was longer and lasting, though something always happened.

Zyana as she closed the folder on Katy, she felt as though it was kind of rude to browse through someone information like this, but in truth it didn?t bother her so much. She wanted to know and simply asking would get her nowhere.  

Leaning back on the couch, she looked up at the rotating fan, and sighed. Today was a slow day, there weren?t many request because of the chunin exam was coming up. Katy was shut in her shop working on piled up request and Emiya had a special business meeting to attend to.  That left Zyana home alone to focus on god knows what.  At first when she woke up she counted how many weapons could fit in someone jacket and the number got to 25 before Zyana started to shove them in her actual clothes.

And now she was looking on background information on Katy, there was no real reason, but Zyana wanted to know. There was a need there, to know everything or get a good gist of it. A horrible habit that came from the missions where she needed to know someone habits. 

Getting up from the couch, she went to the bathroom, and turned on the lights. The afternoon sun was setting, but it hasn?t been that long since Emiya had left her up to her own devices.  Looking at the floor her mind wondered to the last training secession they had together. Her heart picked up the pace as she thought about how close she was to him. How long he held her in her arms and guided her through the process?

A warm feeling that she only received from him?Although lately Zyana felt herself reach out, to something, anything in the darkness that she called her heart. The warmth that Emiya provided her was now something she wanted from others. 

Zyana looked at herself in the mirror and smiled. Was it weird? That she wanted those things, and yet she kills people. The way she treats Rosuto and others, was it weird that she wanted friends? That she wanted to be held and try to live a normal life. Zyana gripped the sink; of course it was sick of her, a horribly selfish want. Closing her eyes she forced herself to look back at herself in the mirror?

What was she? Zyana felt her mouth turning dry, so she turned on the sink water and instead of clear water, there was nothing but red. A deep metallic looking red, Zyana felt her breath catch up to her lungs but slowly she forced herself to breath. 

A weak pathetic smile appeared on her face...

Even her own mind turned against her. The constant use of the genjutsu she put herself under, was beginning to do damage. The water that appeared as blood was just a small sample of what Zyana forced herself to cope with. 

Turning off the water, she allowed herself to slip down onto the floor, running her fingers through her hair. She wrapped herself in a tight ball?

She really hated being alone?


----------



## luffy no haki (May 5, 2014)

_Memories of a Hawk IV​_
*Konoha,fifteen years ago - August 8th*

Three months have passed since Uchiha Ryoga?s appointment as the new leader of the clan. Many things have changed but so far most of them have been for the best. The young man has been trying with all his might to keep a good relationship between the clan and Konoha, mainly with the rest of clans such as the Inuzuka, Nara and Yamanaka for example. Despite all the years, the rivalry with the Senju Clan was still around but in Ryoga?s eyes the small skirmishes were nothing but child?s games that usually he ended up taking part in. They would usually disagree and discuss about every single thing only to agree in the very end with the excuse that it was for the sake of the village.   

However the important event of this day wasn?t to describe how the whole status of teh Uchiha clan was. Today is the day where "Waaah I can?t wait anymore!! What?s going on, What?s going on, What?s going on in there!"as expected the young Uchiha Takao is maing a ruckus like no one else; he is a well respected chunin now and is admired for his talent and strength that usually kids his age don?t have. Right now the boy, his uncle and his aunt are outside the labour ward. That morning same morning Saori was admitted in the hospital and now she would start with the labor, it?s been two ours since she entered that room and there were no news about her condition nor the baby?s.

"Takao-kun, we?re in a hospital. Lower your voice."his uncle scolded him calmly, it was obvious that he was nervous too, after all his daughter was the one inside that room. Without replying the kid kept walking from one side to another worried, even he understood how complicated the situation could become if something went wrong, to top it his cousin never had a aprticularly strong boyd so even her case was kind of special. Another thing that had him nervous wa steh fact that there wa sno trace of Tengu appearing, where the hell was that bum? His wife was about to give birth to their kid!! For the chunin?s relief, the fast steps of someone running wer eheard through the hall, it was then that Takao stopped anfd looked in the direction of the sound.

"Hey! where have you been, Bakagami!? Saori-neechan?s been there for hours now."the Uchiha child scolded Shikigami who was trying to catch a break"Sorry, I didn?t think the mission with my team of genin would take so long"the man excused himself. Takao opended his eyes a little, seriously why did he have to take a mission with the stinky dog and his tema out of all days? The _stinky dog_ was Tengu?s student and also Takao?s academy rival, Inuzuka Kaito. He would usually get pissed when he remembered how that stupid dog, Kinta, dared to bite his butt whenever he was looking for a fight with the young Inuzuka.

"A-are there any news about saori? what about my son?"he asked, still trying to catch some oxygen. After explaining the situation, the family stayed for around two hours and a half more, the light of the room?s sign was turned off meaning that the process was over, the doors opened allowing the medic to come out, his eyes were closed, he seemed tired to some extent.

"Sensei! Sensei, how did it go? Is Saori okay? what about Akaya!?"Tengu immediately boarded the man with questions, among them mentioning what would be the name of his son, a name that both he and his wife decided together. With a gesture the doctor asked him to take it easy, looking at the man?s face Tengu and Takao got a weird feeling in their gut"We did everything we could, the baby is fine, but-"

"Sensei, sensei!! Hurry up!! Something is wrong with the baby!"


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (May 5, 2014)

*Shiryu*

When Ivery confirmed that he could deal with the puppets now, Shiryu could not contain his relief. He dropped down on his backside and even dared to let the tension leave his shoulders.

_Thank goodness..._

As scary as Ivery had been the first time Shiryu saw it, he was now eternally glad that such a ninja tool was on his side for once. He watched with some interest as Ivery's summoning dispatched the puppets. He had be so consumed in the peril of the moment that it had not occured to him, who had carried him from Ivery's battle. Yet, there she was. Shiryu had never seen such a summoning, he assumed they were all animals or mythical beasts of some kind. Of course, given this frost maiden's appearance, there was no telling what 'she' actually was. Right now it didn't matter. All that mattered was that she could destroy the puppets without them lifting a finger.

One by one, the wooden manequins fell, and as each did, so a little piece of the tag upon the cliff face disintegrated in firey embers. When the last puppet fell, the tag disappeared and the rock it was attached to dissolved into mud, revealing a gaping doorway hidden in the cliff face.

_A secret base...?_

Shiryu finally stopped channelling his jutsu and the light mist finally lifted to reveal a cold gray sky. It seemed the storm was passing and the ran subsiding. The landscape was speckled with cold rays of light breaking through the heavy cloud cover. The rolling clouds made an eerie pattern of dancing light across the entrance which stood quiet. The doorway that had given Ivery and Shiryu so much grief.

Shiryu stood and nodded at Ivery, signifying both a job well done and confirming the inevitable: it was time to move in and find out who was behind all this. Shiryu shook the last vestages of the poison symptoms from his limbs. He was still a little numb but at least he could be more than just a spectator now. He hopped down to the ravine floor where the river still raged. It didn't take him long to find the satchel with the radio equipment that had fallen after he was attacked. Predictably and much to Shiryu's dismay, the equipment was totalled.

_Damn, I hope they don't make me pay for this..._

"Fuzengakure ninja get insurance right?" he joked with Ivery, showing him the bag of ruined radio equipment.

Pleasantaries aside, Shiryu's visored gaze steeled on the doorway once more. He secured the equipment bag in a safer location among the rocks before bound up to the ledge. He hesitated for a brief moment, before stepping on it. Nothing happened. Reassured, his grip tighted on his spear and he silently signalled to Ivery that he was moving in.


***​

The doorway led into a dark passage, poorly lit by small electric bulbs spaced much too far apart. Even so, the footing was sure, carved stone so flat and smooth that they could be tiles. The tunnel was cold and filled with the sound of dripping water, probably rain water leaking from above. Shiryu looked back at Ivery every now and then, just to make sure his teammate didn't pick up anything with his eye. There seemed to be no  side passages or rooms, just a straight shot deep underground.

After about ten minutes of silent stalking, the pair reached a more open, well lit area. As they approached, Ivery and Shiryu heard the buzzing and beeping of computers, the clacking of printers and the tapping of someone typing faster than Shiryu had ever heard anyone type before.

Reaching the threshold, Shiryu peered inside. As expected, the room was full of equipment and computers.

_This has to be the place...._

In front of one console, was a single person, the only one in the room. She was a girl in a lab coat. Her back was to the doorway and she seemed to be completely oblivious to the presence of the intruder. Shiryu silently pointed at her and gave a hand signal, silently querying how Ivery thought they should go about capturing the girl.


----------



## Chronos (May 6, 2014)

*Ivery, Rosuto l Genin l Training: Falcon Combo*

Not until he managed to realize that his life has utterly changed that he was reminded of his hopelessness. Rather, not only as an individual striving to eliminate the factorial truth that he had to embrace. He was utter alone in this world. His battles were now to be battled a lone. Eyes dawning upon the nightly sky, there under the stream of the heavy waterfall sat a child whom's eyes were closed to the world. Reality had been cruel, and there wasn't a shred of love he held towards the universe that veiled him anymore. Dawning on the center of his core was an anger that built from the fathoms of the core, which bathed him in some dark resolution about what he was attempting to do. There weren't any allies that he could trust, there only people he had trusted. Today was where his strength would become the primordial factor of his thoughts. There standing beyond the distance stood a doll made of the wool and stuffed with sand, while around four others stacked next to it in a horizontal line, all facing towards the boy whom seemed to under a strict regiment of meditation.

He felt the poison of his thoughts swirled upon the core of his spirit, as if he was being devoured by the sentiment of loss, but there laid a power he hadn't witnessed before. Where that anger and desperation stood, laid a technique which had gaped the walls of deliberate weakness, and allowed him to power himself to a point where all his strength, his will had oozed out in a ethereal projection of a blade that brought that inch of maddening glee to the monsters eyes, the Modified Hero. 

But now, after reading a specified amount of text books, substantial and with little rest he had devised a technique that allows himself to strike an enemy with a diverse amount of strikes, allowing him to combo of another technique with the utilization of his eye, the Sharingan. Upon opening his eye, the stared at the distance, while viewing the dolls of sand held upon a wooden pole. This technique required him to study the human, anatomy, how the organs functioned. 

Firstly, this technique will ensemble a number of strike that will cause the enemy to loose their footing, a close-quarters-combat technique that will cause heavy strain. Such a technique could be classified a rank higher than what expected. This technique would commence as either a counter or a offensive strike, the Sharingan is a quintessential part of this as it will allow Rosuto himself to read and perceive the movements of the upcoming target and allows him to move accordingly so. 

Upon standing, his body wretched with the fluid of the fall, his hair moist and his body exposed, a hidden resolution only visible through the eyes of those that gleamed under the brilliant moonlight and searing darkness of the zone. While tagged that wrote upon them the Kanji of fight, Rosuto simply rose a single arm performing the tiger seal, the moment it did a singular doll was brought to life, pulling itself off the wooden surface it had already been programmed to do battle by Kitsuki-sensei herself.

Witnessing the quick movement of the doll, the child of adopted Ivery name, began to trace the feet stances, the positioning of the arms, the sway of its feet, the complexity of its pace. Spreading his feet towards a thirty degree angle while lifting his hand up to waist high, gathering a strength that bellowed from the inner circle of his strength upon reaching the inches he wanted the doll to have executed. His arm swung to the center of his chest, causing a large thump to be heard around the area they were upon. 

See this was the initial strike, simple it held a strong fist to the Celiac Plexus. And area among the human body that radiates with nerves, with it being a vital source of the abdomen, he would specifically strike at the Thoracic Diaphram a special part of the human anatomy that separates the thoracic cavity which contains the heart and lungs from the abdominal cavity. The diaphragm is an important part of the respiratory system, it contracts and moves the thoracic cavity, expanding the area and allowing the lung to draw air. A substantial force towards the designated region could blow the course of their breathing out of proportion, without air the system entirely would not function properly, therefore combining strength with the alteration of this, would easily cause the enemy to stagger. 

Upon realizing this through surfing endlessly around anatomy books he connected the first strike, which caused the doll to fall on it's legs after he had already lost footing, much like a human being he held his hand to his abdominal region, before falling to his knees, the seal igniting before his very eyes. 

"The execution of strength and mass gathered around the cornerstone of my power seems to exude enough force to cause the solar plexus to actually be affected on the course of impact. Debilitating the target, it was pretty feasible the idea of what I had planned in terms of motion perception and human functionality. Although this is simply acting as one, but this result are as good as any." 

Upon realizing this, he moved his position in front of the next doll stand around several meters next to the last. This one, once the seal was ushered had instead of rushing stood there with a stance, defensive and awaiting for Rosuto, who, without a trace of thought coursing through his mind, had rushed and shortened the range of the two, it swung his arm, moments before he reached in attempt to halt his movement, stomping brutally his pace, while twisting his ankle to throw himself slightly towards the left, he pulled his fist and executed the single powered strike he did before, once more to the Celiac Plexus. 

"Seem I don't hold any troubles trying this multiple ways. My strength gain should be enough to execute this technique without a hitch. There's no preparation needed as the diaphragm by nature is a weak organ men rarely exercise. Even though with the build up of sand and wool with this doll, I seem to be able to withstand the more weighty of the bunch as well. Which is good for the Chuunin Exams were we can assume that the people there will be around my level." 

Now it was time to execute the rest of the technique, which also heavily needed of his strength to allow him to preform and almost impossible feat. Leaping several time towards the distance he once stood pacing himself in front of the other doll he glanced at it before ushering the seal. It rushed like the one from before, and Rosuto repeated the process, a powered strike to the diaphragm, this time however, he followed it with three other strike that were much more powerful that the once before. It scale their positioning as one was herald as an uppercut to the lower intestinal region to lift the doll of the doll of the ground, it followed by poundings that scaled towards the chest, and soon a flip-uppercut towards the chin. The final hit was customary to have been a turn strike. The propelling and powered gathered after causing the body to lift would allow him a window to preform and even more devastating strike, with this he levitated the body slightly, allowing him to usher the final movement with was a kick that rocketed the body far into the distance. 

The tag broke and ignited in slight incandescent fire. Extinguished withing seconds of its ignition. Rosuto breathed out as he witnessed the correlation of all his studies and training coming to fruition. He wanted to smile under that panting dullness his mien portrayed. 

"Rei would be proud..."He stood from that sluggish position he placed himself after ushering the technique "But... this seems to open yet another window. It seems I link this with my other technique..."  

It had seemed that this had just opened him to thought, soon he rushed to the next not bothering to activate it as he preformed this technique once more. This time, the kick rocketed the doll of the edge of the mountain of where he stood, while it feel Rosuto quickly jumped and grabbed its limbs under his force, plummeting with such blatant force of power caused him to become apparent, that his falcon drop could be linked at the end of this technique!

Smashing the earth under the strength of this power. He stood and panted with glee rushing through his system while he felt his progress bright much like that starts that embellished the nightly void on the night.

"This had more uses than I believed. This will surely work for me on the exams. I can't wait. Rei, Mom... Watch over me in this endeavor. You'll see, I'll not fail anyone again."


----------



## Kei (May 6, 2014)

_[The Young Viper; Zyana]
[Troubles]_​
The genjutsu she placed herself in helped her a lot with her job to the point she didn?t know when she was in it sometimes. It was so easy to use it and just concentrates on the job at hand. It was so easy to do something like that, even when Emiya shown dislike to the jutsu, in her heart she had to use it. She was scared that one day if she wasn?t able to do her job, then she would be alone. There was no one waiting for her in this faraway place, it was only Emiya and from the time she arrived on the mainland, to now. 

Though even if she considered this her one and only truth. Zyana was scared, how can you share everything in your heart with someone? How do you say I?m scared? Or I?m lonely? Without sounding needy? Zyana wanted to voice so many things to Emiya. She wanted to tell him how much he meant to her, but at this point, even that hug took a lot out of her.  Actions speak louder than words, but sometimes words were the only way to get through someone. 

How many times she reached out to Emiya and then retracted her hand in fear. Fear he might call her annoying, worthless, or a child. Words that he never said to her, rested heavily in her heart because of fear of them. She wanted to be praised and loved, though those words rarely came too. 

She looked at her hands and saw cuts and bruises?

When did she do that? Were they even real? Was she imaging would again? Zyana laughed a bit to herself. This was god?s punishment for her doing the things she did. This was her punishment for being so selfish. She believed somewhere in her heart that she was doing the right thing. That she was becoming a hero to those who needed them. Although that wasn?t the truth and she knew it, she was a cold blooded murderer. When she dies, the people she killed would drag her hell and she would rot there for all eternity
.
She really hated being alone?She hate herself for letting herself get like this. She was supposed to be strong like Emiya. She was supposed to be able to stand tall right next to him. However she could barely stand on her own two legs when he wasn?t around. As soon as she wasn?t thinking about the mission and she allowed her mind to wonder.  The thoughts crippled her and the hallucinations got the best of her, but she only needed one thing to stop them all.

The sound of an opening door made her heart flutter, ?Zyana I?m home.? 

Zyana looked at herself, the cuts and bruises were slowly disappearing. She moved her hand to make sure, but she smiled as she got up from the bathroom floor. Moving out to the living room, she smiled when she saw her teacher. 

?Welcome home?? Zyana said warmly walking up to her teacher, ?Arms up??

Emiya looked confused for a minute but did her request, positioning his arms up Zyana use it to wrap her arms around her teacher and give him a big hug. She felt his body go stiff from her touch, but slowly his arm s came down and hugged her.

??Was it rough?? 

?Very?.?


----------



## Kei (May 6, 2014)

_[The Small Flame of Fuzen; Kyo Minami]
[Mission; The Wedding of The Century]
_​
This family was weird, there was no doubt about that, but this was coming from him at the moment. Maybe he didn?t have the rights to talk about another person family when the blood that ran through his veins was basically going to end him. One day the person standing in the mirror won?t be the same person he knows now. On one hand he accepted it, but yet on the other, he couldn?t. Watching as some of the family members that were upstairs were communicating with each other, he wondered was it really odd? 

Scratching the back of his head he felt himself relax, maybe this wasn?t so bad of development. These people didn?t seem like the type to mess around and Kyo highly appreciated that fact. It reminded him of his family, if someone they hated was killed there was no dancing around the bush. They would celebrate and congratulate the person who did it.  Thinking that way, Kyo couldn?t help to admit a bit that he wanted to go home. 

?You think we can see the body?? Katherine asked nudging his side, ?I want to give that little bitch a couple more kicks.?

Kyo smiled weakly, ?I don?t think that the family of the deceased would appreciate that.? Or anyone normal for that matter!

Katherine pouted as she maneuvered the baby in her arms, ?The big meanie won?t allow me to get a couple hits Shelly, and he?s being so rude to mommy.? Katherine smiled a big smile that caused Kyo to blush, but something snapped him back to reality, she was treating this murder as if it was nothing at all.

However he did allow himself to smile a bit, she was so light hearted about it that it rubbed off on him a bit. 

"Kyo.?

That voice was the bringer of death and destruction. Kyo felt his jaw tighten and his eyes instantly found the floor. He felt like he was a puppy caught doing something really bad and the owner just staring down at him. With his tail under his ass only thing he needs now is to whimper a bit and bam it would have been done. The once proud flame of the fennikkusu clan, the future head of the family, and the self proclaimed beast of Fuzen, was now turned into a whimpering pup in front of a blonde hair girl.

And it wasn?t like she was scary, it just that anytime he even look at an article of her clothes or even her skin. It felt like God was punishing him...

"Come with me. We're going."

?...Yes...?

Even her voice felt like lashes from a whip...

Was it too late to fling himself out the window, because it seemed like a fun idea now.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (May 6, 2014)

*Ren Houki*

REN'S HOUSE

_________________​
*Another Day with Makoto;*


The morning came as somewhat of a rude awakening to Ren Houki. What woke him up wasn't the noise of downtown Konoha breaking through the barriers of his windows, or the chirping of the birds on the tree which entangled itself around one of the pipes on his house somehow. No, it was two other things. In his rush to get to sleep the night before, he had neglected the blinds on his windows, meaning that the rays of light cast by the sunlight wasn't broken up and splashed across his room as it usually was. Instead, it blazed into his room in it's full glory, half-submerging in a stain of gold. 

Along with this was the all too well known presence of his 'friend' outside his house. Undoubtedly coming to ruin his morning again, as per usual. How he was able to generate so much energy and enthusiasm so early in the morning was a concept that had always eluded Ren. Once, he had briefly considered if it would be a good idea to try and sleep earlier to try and be as awake as that guy in the morning, but it was a thought that he quickly shelved away. Sleep was, after all, a gift that gave eternally. "Oooooooooooooi, Ren~!" Makoto's voice came in, piercing into his ears like a sharp blade.

The Houki fixed up his tie, trailing the fabric between his fingers with the final loop as he looked out the window. "What do you want this time?!" He snapped irritably.

However, the brown haired shinobi remained unperturbed by his friend's hostility, his smile not leaving his face. "What do you mean? It's jogging day today, man!"

If it was even possible, the Houki's face paled as white as snow as he heard these words. Taking a moment to compose himself and to find some words to articulate his thoughts, he eloquently replied: "You what?"

This time, Makoto frowned slightly, finding Ren's confusion at the concept of 'jogging day' equally confounding. "Don't you remember? We decided that the next time we had a challenge, it'd be a race to the Hokage mountain."

Ren gave a not-so-quiet groan of irritation, resting his face into his palm—which he found himself doing surprisingly frequently with these conversations with Makoto—but not replying just yet so as to collect his thoughts on the entire matter. _"Why the hell would I agree to something so stupid?!"_ A jogging day went against his entire philosophy. There were far more efficient ways of training stamina, assuming that's what Makoto wanted to do, and running around the village was just a waste of both time and energy. Beside that, keeping up with Makoto wasn't exactly feasible either; his own stamina was barely average, but the skinhead was an unnatural demon who seemed to channel unlimited fountains of energy. Another sigh was given, and he allowed one azure eye to peep through between the gaps of his fingers. "Fine, whatever." He finally relented.

"Sweet! Passion as expected of my rival!" His self proclaimed rival beamed. "Come down quickly, and we'll head over to the starting point."

The Houki shut the window and began to head downstairs. He had a dreadful feeling that this would be a long day. ​


----------



## Kei (May 6, 2014)

_[The Young Viper; Zyana]
[Troubles]​_
When she first hugged him, she couldn?t believe her teacher was so cute. He blushed and didn?t know what to do. Zyana felt him wave his arms around for a good minute, before actually relaxing. The second time they hugged, it still took a long time but he hugged her back. He didn?t ask any questions, he just did it, and Zyana felt like a weight lifted from her shoulders. This would be the third time they hugged, the smell of smoke that always clung to his shirt was something that bothered at first, but it was now something she loved to smell. 

She felt a hand on her head and she looked up at him, ?We have a job, so start getting prepared.?

Zyana released her teacher, but he still had his hand on her head. Emiya roughly glided his hand on top of her head. His fingers got caught a couple of times trying to run through it, but she smiled through the sharp random pain. When he removed his hand, her hair was a complete mess, but looking at his teacher he seemed very pleased?

Zyana smiled as she realized that he was trying to rub her head?

?Ah, Katy is coming with us.? He said as he took out a folder from his coat, but he looked over at her and realized there was a slight shock on her face, ?Don?t worry she can take care of herself.?

Zyana couldn?t help but frown, ?I?m not worried about her taking care of herself.?  

She was still a child, and it was something she noticed about herself, and about her mouth. Sometimes she said something and it made Emiya look at her weird. Though she couldn?t help herself, jobs were between them and it wasn?t like Zyana didn?t like the woman. She pretty much enjoyed Katy company, but sometimes company need to go back home. 

??I understand?? Emiya voice seemed tired, ?I told her that she shouldn?t but she didn?t listen to her.?

?What did you tell her??

?That this is between me and my student, and no one else.?

He said that with the straightest face as he looked her dead in the eye. However his face was dead serious, but that didn?t stop Zyana face to flush. Her teacher was too cute. Zyana felt herself weaken and found herself looking down. It made her really happy to hear him say that. Almost too happy for a relationship she herself didn?t understand. 

?We prep tonight and go over mission details tomorrow.? 

?Alright.?


----------



## Atlantic Storm (May 6, 2014)

*Ren Houki*

KONOHA PARK

_________________​
*Another Day with Makoto II;*


The park in south Konoha was around ten minutes away from Ren's house, and an additional five minutes away from the breakfast place they ate at in the morning. The food was nice, but the Houki wasn't sure if something as heavy as ramen was appropriate for breakfast or a pre-run meal. Then again, Ren reflected, Makoto had a stomach made out of cast iron and recalled him eating around five portions of dessert before a spar, so it was likely it didn't bother him that much. The park was in one of the nicer districts of Konoha, and was crowded by children everywhere while the aroma of freshly cut grass drifted into his nostrils.

Ren had, decidedly upon being told that they would be in a park, dressed himself in a yellowish-beige coloured pair of shorts and a short sleeved pale blue dress shirt. As the morning had been so eager to remind him, it was a very nice day; he didn't typically wear shorts or short sleeved shirts, but going out running in formal wear was akin to suicide. Makoto, on the other hand, seemed to be perfectly content in his jumpsuit, doing warm ups seemingly unperturbed by the heat of the afternoon. "A run towards Hokage mountain; whoever gets there first wins. We follow the circuit I talked about back at the shop and, uh..." Makoto paused to think for a moment. "Yeah, that's it." He concluded, then bent down low to prepare for his sprint, the blades of grass beneath the soles of his trainers pushed away by an invisible force as he charged his feet with chakra.

The Houki did the same, but didn't enter the same position as Makoto, which earned him a weird glance and a 'suit yourself' mutter. Instead, he kept his hands in his pockets and looked ahead. With a shunshin, there was really no need to enter a sprinting starting position. It didn't increase the speed at which the user moved; it was all about the timing of the release and how quickly the user could follow into a spring after the boost finished. "Three... two ... one... " Makoto counted down, rising up slightly in preparation. 

"Go." Ren finished, and the jumpsuit wearer's body began to move, but quickly came crashing down into the dirt before it could lift off as the Houki stepped onto his back and used it to propel his own body flicker forwards. Shouts of unfairness were heard behind, to which the silver-blue haired boy replied with: "You never said that slowing down the opponent was against the rules. Be more specific next time, idiot." He finally stated, leaping onto the rooftop of the nearest building before continuing to travel across there in order to avoid the swathes of people in the streets.

Instinctively, however, Ren ducked as a long dark shape sliced the air above his head. Somehow, Makoto had managed to catch up with the Houki and countered his opening stamp on his back with an attempt at kicking his head. Makoto gave a grin, and then moved for an uppercut towards Ren's chin. Though, his reflexes saved him once more as he quickly caught the punch with two hands, albeit feeling a dull throb in his palms from the impact. Even after all the fights they'd had, he still hadn't adjusted himself to his ridiculous physical strength. Extending his glutes and contracting his left hip and knee, Ren moved to deliver a chambered kick, but by the time he'd readied himself, Makoto had already moved past in a purple blur.

"Nice try, Ren, but not good enough!" Makoto laughed in the distance as he hopped over to the next rooftop, his stance shifting itself into a sprint not even a few seconds after landing. Annoyed, Ren cursed himself for falling into such a transparent trick and continued forward. If he wanted to win, he'd need to maintain a steady lead ahead of Makoto at all costs. If they kept going at the same pace at the same speed, then the eventual outcome would be that his opponent would outlast him. ​


----------



## Kenju (May 6, 2014)

[5 Lives Code - Heart of Glass]
-Mission: Kill The Traitor (Part 13)-
[FONT=”Book Antiqua”]
Three sets of footsteps walked together within the silent forest. Along with Riokou, were two reinforcements walking with her side by side. Though she felt she could take care of this single criminal by herself, she felt she couldn't help but be a little excited over one of her teammates being a knight. She covered her small smile with her high front collar as she stole a look at Veronika. That blond-haired woman must of noticed, as she turned with a smile and a wave of her hand.

Probably because he felt things were a bit odd, the large masked man known as Sugiha opened his hidden mouth,

"Quite an endless forest is it not? I'd find it more suitable to chop it down. Perhaps that sort of test would prove to bring me into the next step in evolution,"

A bit excitement of his own seemed to seep through. For whatever reason Riokou did not know, this large man that talked similar to like an intellectual, had an obsession with moving into the ''next step in evolution''. 

The stunning knight just next to her cut in with her arms folded,

"Don't be a fool, you know very well that would give away our position, and our target would surely know to keep away from all of that ruckus,"


"Hm, you are correct, forgive me for my foolishness. I was simply so absorbed in thought of raising my ability,"

Find a space to cut into the coversation, Riokou from under her hood,

"Not to be rude, but there is also the fact of ruining the home of the wild life here,"

Sugiha gave a very small laugh as he held the long spear over his shoulder,

"I'm sorry Ms.Riokou, but surely you do not actually care for those lower life forms?"


"....I do actually. I honestly prefer the presence of them more than I do people,"

"Then it seems we are a bit at odds,"

"So we are..."

A bit of stiffness in the air began to concentrate between the two with a much different height difference. Though there was of course no need to actually stir any trouble. With this being their first time around each other, its only natural that they would have a disagreement. 

"...I truly believe you two will get a long well,"

Veronika joked as she took the lead of their walk,

"Animal? Human? It matters not, both fall prey to fear and as such there is no difference. What we should be more concerned about,* is the two of our co-workers going off on their own after that Aoshi boy,*"

Riokou nodded her head as she kept up her pace and followed the back of Veronika's silver armor, not noticing that her gave was completely glued to it.

"There is two of them, however that criminal is a very clever individual. Do you think they'll be able to defeat him?"

"You need not worry child. This is my first time meeting them in person, but I've heard very dreadful rumors about them. I doubt that Aoshi will last long,..."
[/font]​


----------



## SoulTaker (May 6, 2014)

*Zell Kazama
The Bloody Reunion*



It seemed to take forever but Zell was sure he was now in the right place, the. Even from the outside he could hear hooping and hollering coming from within the confines of the skin factory built upon the ass of many an impressionable damsel. He knew that rushing in headstrong and trying to shut the place down was probably not the wisest decision, but every fiber of his being screamed for him to go in set the lounge ablaze with his fury. If the past few hours had made anything clear it was that he needed to allow his emotions to flow instead of building an internal dam. There was also the urgent matter of what happened to Edie, part of the new objective was finding her. With a look inside his coat pocket at the pill Ryoko had given to him, he remembered her words, and walked to the entry. As he walked past the boundary he was greeted to quite the scene, Edie was in full bunny lounge girl garb, her hefty heaven globes pushed up to fantastical proportions, the black corset's contours hugging at her definitely cutting off her air supply, and a bunny tail near her taut bikini swallower. 

*HUMANA HUMUNA HAMUNA! ZOINKS!*

The lustrous follicled genin could feel his ears catch fever as steam began to pillow out from his ears and his heart pounded against the walls of his chest threatening to break through. Too entranced and drowning in the sexiness of Edie's pot Zell did not think to act when she was tossed into the alleyway like garbage. Once it finally registered what had happened he backed out of the bunny lounge discreetly and went around back to meet up with her. She stumbled out of the alleyway and quite honestly seemed like she was a bit drunk. Zell felt a lot of different emotions at this point, it was really her, his initial infatuation had faded and was replaced by utter confusion and wonder. She had her throat slit and she should have been dead, but it was like Ryoko said she was fine. Without a word he walked up to her and didn't say anything, just staring blankly. They acknowledged each other and it was probably really odd to Edie, but Zell was not aware of what he was saying. The Argent Hound who had unleashed his fury on their attackers was about to be ever more brazen. He touched Edie's face with the back of his hand, his thumb up as his knuckles brushed her cheek, and then he brought the thumb down clamping and pulling at her cheek. It was reminiscent of something your suppose to do to yourself to make sure you're not dreaming, or more akin to your Auntie May pinching at your cheeks, but instead mousy Zell was doing it to man hating misanthrope Edie Nakano. Her cheek and everything felt soft and real she was the genuine article. And knowing she was real, Zell knew he was going to get an earful and she might even slap him in retaliation for touching her, but he didn't care. A part of him was in a trance knowing what the blonde would probably do and waiting out the inevitable anger he found it in himself to speak. 

"You're alive... like this isn't some kind of weird bunshin. I saw you die... This is absolutely amazing!"

"Hey you two! What the hell do you think you're doing bothering one of our girls! And you, you're not suppose to be working off the books right next to the lounge. Looks like I'm going to have to teach you both some manners."



The man in front of them appeared to be some kind of bouncer, he had a bald head with quite a bit of sheen, oiled up muscles, and he spoke with a very dull drawl. The worst part was his smell, being caked in that much scented mineral oil, he gave off a very overpowering scent that probably irritated anyone with an average sense of smell. As the man walked over he stopped dead in his tracks, he was raising his leg to step forward and instead he was stuck like a statue. The brolic bouncer stood there his mouth agape as he began to struggle against the invisible boundary, his skin began to split open, lacerating and opening as blood began to squirt from various openings around his body. Instinctively Zell moved in front of Edie and erected his signature fighting pose, he was not sure what was happening. 

Soon the sounds of cracking and popping can be he heard as the powers head starts to contort and deform, his skull getting ripped open, with grey matter bursting the seams of his cranium. 

*SNIKT*

His entire body is eviscerated as his blood now stains the instruments of his death. Pieces of wire fall to the ground before retracting upward toward the rooftop. Her arms are crossed with a demented smile across her lips, a beauty with purple hair, and a body that just refuses to quit. She was suppose to be the one leading this group of shinobi, however she abandoned them and her intentions remained mercurial at best. 

 "Asami Sato."
​


----------



## SoulTaker (May 6, 2014)

*Zell Kazama
Liquid Time
Two Truths And A Lie*

The argent haired outlander lay in the bed that Tenshi had prepared for him, arms cross and his body tilted to the side. Getting him back into the bed had been a process, despite not having complete motor control of his limbs as of yet, Zell still had radial motion of his neck, so when Jericho went to pick him up he tried to take several chunks out of him. Zell didn't really care how he did it, but he wanted to inflict anguish on Jericho, who had made him go through something that he himself did not seem to completely understand. This was the purpose of Jericho and Tenshi being in the room right now, Zell kept his back to them. Tenshi would come in to feed him food, pretty decent food actually, change his sheets and attempt to talk to him like a person but Zell had no desire to speak with the woman. She was really just caught in the crossfire of his rancor, as the real object of his ire was Jericho. The man had come into the room once or twice to swap out Zell's tray, one such memorable incident had Zell try to pick up the tray with his mouth and swing his neck to the side to throw it at Jericho. The attempt was valiant, but he was unable to aim properly and instead ended up smashing a window. That was the other thing, he had a window, the room he was in was obviously meant for guests. The bedding was nice, the space was compact, but it had nice bay windows, good lighting, and a television. 

"So you still don't want to talk? Won't even say what's got ya feeling so salty. Alright bub."

"I should be in a hospital not some prisoner to the guy who shot me in the head. You know I might even consider talking to you if not for the simple fact you helped us then turned around, and again I repeat, SHOT ME IN THE FUCKING HEAD!"

Zell had just gotten use of his arms back, soon enough he'd probably have movement back everywhere, it had only been a few days and Tenshi was giving him medical treatment as well. However this was all immaterial when you considered exactly why he was in this condition anyway. And to top it all off he needed a haircut. 

"You had 5 hours from the time you broke the window till the time I fixed it. In that time, well bub, you could have screamed for help. I made it clear to you that you're not a prisoner and you can leave when you can stand on your own two legs. Until then!"

"JERICHO! STOP! Don't stress him out it's not good for him...."

Jericho shrugged his shoulders as if to say that Zell was shit out of luck and it definitely upset him. He turned over and sat up, glaring at the detective. Tenshi actually showed a real bit of concern, it was almost maternal, but even still no matter how friendly she was it would never outweigh Zell's hatred for Jericho. There was such a powerful loathsome unspoken hatred that didn't need words to be articulated, but that wasn't going to stop Zell from articulating. 

"You're a real piece of shit you know that!?!?! I don't know where you're from or if you were raised by the devil himself or a bunch of gypsy whores, but where I come from you don't fucking shoot teenagers in the head then act like nothing happened. You haven't even said sorry you backwards twat! When I fucking get out of here I swear to Kishi, Buddha, and God I will kill you!!!!"

The incensed Zell thrashed about the bed unable to control himself as spittle and rage erupted from his mouth. His face reddened as his tear ducts began to open, he wanted to be get up and he wanted to just call his mom. To let her know he was still alive, hell, did anyone know he was alive, was anyone even looking for him? In the week he'd been awake the only two people he saw were Tenshi and Jericho. The pearly haired maven of apathy was truly alone right now, his body defeated, and his psyche unable to understand just what it had gone through against that sadistic masked bastard. The entire situation left him angry and upset, he just wanted to hit something, he wanted to hit anything as hard as he could. He started to bash his legs with his fist, just wanting the damn things to start working again.

"Actually I'm from the same place you are, bub. I was born in Konoha and I grew up on Spoon Island. I'm a friend of your mother, well both your parents."

Tenshi and Zell just sort of tilted their heads and gawked at Jericho at this point. In all the time she had known Jericho, Tenshi actually knew very little about his early life, and well this was the first time Zell was hearing about this connection. Jericho took a deep breath, the unsettling feeling of their curious stares now on him.

"I spoke to your mom when you first got here, probably a little over a month and a half ago. She told me you were coming to Konoha and I told her I'd help you get settled and watch out for you." 

The whole way he spoke about it was so matter of factly. There was not a hint of deception in his words, however Zell had never heard of this guy or even seen him. So how could he be such good friend?s with his mother and even then he said 'parents' which would imply he was friend?s with Natsu as well. That must mean he knew what happened to his father, all the questions started mounting. Even then it wasn't lost on Zell that Jericho's female companion had no clue what the hell was going on either.

"Listen kid, things weren't suppose to work out like this, but what happens when you leave here? You're going to live in shitty public housing and send your scrounged up pennies to your mom? How are you going to eat, a ninja has to eat to keep his power up. Here..."

After Jericho began to impart the realities of Zell's endeavor to help his mother the mulleted detective went into his pocket and handed Zell a folded up piece of paper. The messy haired islander looked at the letter then back at the man who was surely the world's worst host... Zell began to ball the paper and crumble it throwing it at Jericho's chest.

"I don't care what she says. When you tell her that you decided to greet me by shooting me in the head I'm sure you won't be friends anymore. You don't know what could have happened, that thi---" Zell cut himself off, the simple fact was that Jericho and Tenshi wanted to know what it was like for him. He had been in a coma for weeks and they seemed to know their was more to it than just a 'simple' head wound. Jericho tensed up getting ready to say something when Tenshi stepped in front of him.

"That's enough for today. We should go." 

With a grumble the stocky shinobi detective left the room with Tenshi right behind him, but as she was crossing the portal she turned round to look at Zell.

"He's not a bad man. The entire time you were on that mission he was watching out for you. I didn't know it but now it makes sense why. You don't have to give him a chance but while you were sick he has been sending money back to Spoon Island. Just thought you should know that..."

With that she left and closed the door behind her, Jericho was waiting at the end of the hall for her. He knew she would have questions, but he also knew that her number 1 question would have nothing to do with what had just transpired in that room. In a huff and a puff Tenshi skulked over towards him, she rubbed her hands together, then raised her right the palm open...

*SLAP*

"You animal! Why can't you just tell the truth and end this. This boy, he's basically all alone now.  He doesn't even know what happened to the people on that island. His mother, his family, they're.... and it's all my fault..."

Tenshi banged her fist against Jericho's chest as sobs began to wrack her body. The pink haired woman was inconsolable.... It was too much for someone that young and that na?ve to go through. There were two truths that Zell was unaware of; there was no possible way for him to be aware of it. The first was that his mother was most likely dead along with everyone he cared about from his homeland. And secondly... her voice was hushed as she spoke for she did not dare impart this truth for other to hear.

"Why are you making this so much more difficult? Why are you lying? You didn't shoot that kid? I did. 
​


----------



## SoulTaker (May 6, 2014)

*Jericho & Tenshi
We*

As the pink haired shinobi broke down in his chest the man they called Jericho stood there stonefaced. It was his belief that the act of touching a crying woman would make her cry more, in this instance he had to be the rock and he needed to be strong for both of them. Just because it was Tenshi who pulled the trigger didn't mean that it was not Jericho who loaded the gun. They were faced with a dilemma to find Zellous Kazama, Edie Nakano, and Ryoko Hyuuga on top of there being another crisis brewing on Spoon Island. The situation and what needed to be done in order to decide who was going to be saved. Compromises to one's moral fiber were necessary in the shinobi game and Jericho was willing to commit the righteous sins necessary that undermined that moral fiber. 

"Come now toots, it's not that simple... we had to make a choice and the ramifications of that jutsu came to pass. You're still here and the kid woke up. But we will not say anything about what happened on that island. Come on now you know me, the kid was going to get to know me and he was going to hate me anyway. I just sped up the process with a white lie. You didn't do this, Tenshi."

Despite his words she was unable to wipe away the crushing wave of sorrow that was suffocating her right now. She tried with all of her might to wail silently, to hold back the sobs, the tears because she had no right to cry. Not after what she had done that night. No matter what Jericho said they had no clue what they had done to Zell or what lingering effects that jutsu would have on Zell or herself. They had put him through so much and now they were going to lie to him, but to what end? What was Jericho playing at, why was he so insistent on all of this secrecy? Tenshi began to compose herself, as a Jounin, and a damn good one she was able to put up emotional walls and detach herself. This was a situation that was a little bit more difficult due to how close it struck to home for her.

"We needed you to use the Bardo. If you hadn't they'd be dead. We had no choice. I would have loved to save my home, but that wasn't an option either. We tried but atleast we were able to save Zell. Lamenting the past or thinking about what may happen, that's not what's going to help that kid. He's all alone in the world and doesn't even know it. I told his mom I'd look out for him and that's my job right now." Jericho used his arms to push the now rigid Tenshi away. He looked into his doe eyes with his stoic ones, it was almost as if he threatened to corrupt her with his calmness.

"I grant myself the serenity to accept the things I cannot change, I give myself the courage to change the things I can, and the wisdom to know the difference." Jericho's tone was gravely serious as he paraphrased the famous prayer. With a nod it was clear that the woman with rosy pink hair understood him and agreed. She wiped away the tears from her face and put herself back together.

"Sorry, and thank you." She patted herself down and fixed her hair a bit before extending her hand outward toward the puzzled Jericho. Thinking she wanted a handshake he put her hand into hers, but Tenshi slapped his hand away.

"Give me the letter his mother wrote you, I'll copy her writing style to make a new letter. If we can get him to be more amicable then maybe he'll let us train him a little. If he's going to become a real shinobi of Konoha we can't always be there to protect him."

The mulleted man went into his pocket and got out a battered cigarette that had somehow managed to not rip or have much tobacco seep out. He blew onto the tip of the cigarette somehow igniting it, before bringing it to his lips and taking a glorious puff. He looked at Tenshi, one eye closed as smoke got into it.

"What do you mean we, toots. Unless we're going to be bumping my uglies and your lovelies I don't think there is a we when it comes to the kid. This is my repsonsibil... "

"Like hell! Do you even know what responsibility is, Jericho? No that boy is going to need someone who is an actual adult so the both of you are going to be stuck with me."

The two shinobi stared each other down rather threateningly at this point. Tenshi determined to do her part to help someone she felt she had wronged and Jericho determined to not have to see much more of Tenshi than he had to, well much more of her if she was going to keep her clothes on. However the apathetic detective knew that once this woman got something in her head that it was hard to stop her and he wasn't necessarily equipped to stop her once she got a big idea in her head, the only one able to do that was probably the Hokage himself.

"Tomorrow I'll give him a more aggressive treatment that should have him up and about. He'll probably want to see some of Konoha since he hasn't really gotten the chance to yet. I'll make sure he doesn't cause a ruckus if he's still mad at you that is. In the afternoon you'll slip the letter from his 'mother' into the mail. I'll be back first thing in the morning."

​


----------



## Olivia (May 6, 2014)

*Kirisaki Shinkō*
*The Railroads Are Open*

In preparation for the Chunin Exams, I decided it would be best to hit the books so I could be as ready as possible. Looking back to the past, I looked at the abilities of old participants, and ran across an interesting person. The person had hailed from the rain village, and while their name was for some reason scratched out I noticed a vague description in their abilities.

Realizing that this idea could work for me and my abilities, I closed the book promptly and ran to the nearest store, stocking up on as many senbons as possible. With those on me, I turned on my heel and ran out of the village past the village gates.

I made my way to the large meadow where I had trained previously. If I were to follow that mans technique, I would need to throw the needles up into the air and make them rain on the opponent. In theory it seemed very easy, but to put it to the test would be another story.

The man had several umbrellas to spray the needles a fair distance around the battlefield and used his chakra to control the needles. But to replicate that I would need to somehow throw my needles up into the air and make it rain the needles in a similar fashion.

I threw one needle into the air, infusing my chakra with it, which while it seemed good in theory, the needle ended up falling to the ground with little resistance. I wondered how the man did it, maybe he used the velocity of the umbrella to fire the needles in rapid directions? 

Not only that, but I can't just throw one into the air, it won't do anything for the battle. But I don't have anything like an umbrella to hide fifty needles in. Well, I could try replicating the needles like I do with my chakra needle jutsu. With that goal in mind I threw one of the physical needles into the air.

No matter how much chakra I tried pumping into it, no copies were formed. It just fell to the ground uselessly. I started to breath heavily due to the large amount of chakra I just wasted. So it was a different jutsu altogether to multiply a physical object, probably one too far advanced for me. Well that solved that question.

Next I tried with my chakra needles, but unlike before, they did fall and scatter to how I wanted them to go. Unfortunately it was nothing like the results, as I was able to create ten before getting ultimately exhausted. Not only was it not useful in battle, but it would drain me and make me extremely vulnerable. 

That's it. I had to throw multiple needles in the air. But to make it even significant I would have to throw more than ten needles in the air, something which would be hard dexterity wise if I were to try with both hands. But there was no other choice, that is what I had to do.

I placed three needles between each finger, making it twenty-four needles all together. I threw them all up above, and while I had channeled my chakra through them to slightly direct their overall target, it still lacked the necessary range and efficiency that I was looking for. But at least with this I would be able to use physical needles to attack my opponents.

But that was not good enough. But I was tried for ideas! I couldn't multiply the needles and I simply couldn't use only these. It would be too easy to avoid and the set-up would take to long. In frustration, I picked up the bag full of needles and threw it.

Then an idea popped in my head. Tying the bag's top I realized I had found what I was missing. What that shinobi had that I was missing was a weapon to fire all the needles off from! But what I could use was this bag! Yeah, if I throw this bag into the air then I won't need to worry about the number of needles! With that declaration in mind, I grabbed the sack, and threw it into the air.

...And watched it fall to the ground effortlessly. I SKIPPED A STEP! I needed a way to make the bad 'spit out' the needles or else this would be useless. However after realizing that the shinobi simply used his chakra to manipulate the needles, an idea had popped into my head.

Attaching one of my chakra threads onto the bag I threw it up into the air and sent a quick burst of lightning chakra. It wouldn't be enough to electrically charge either the bag or the needles, but if my theory was correct it would work well.

Once at the apex of the throw the bag exploded with the needles spraying everywhere, almost less than a foot away from me. I smiled with happiness. The lightning chakra that I sent burst the bag open inside out due to the fact that the needles conduct electricity better than the sack had. However in that split second the needles became polarized to each other, forcing them apart and allowing them to push themselves out of the sack. Since my lightning chakra had connected to the needles, I could have a direct flow for where they would go. 

The range hadn't been as wide as the one which was described in the book, but being a variant of that jutsu and still being unpredictable and viable in battle were all plusses. I smiled at this revalation, but not at the fact that this would probably be a one use per battle. I'd have to stock up on bags of needles if I wanted this to be effective, although I could only carry one bag per battle. But that was fine, it's use was mainly as a surprise tacktic. Once it loses that factor it should be pretty easy to dodge.

But the good advantage to using physical needles over chakra needles had been the fact that I could prepare certain bags with a poison of some sort. Of course I'd have to buy the poison as I had no idea how to make it, but it would be a greater advantage in battle. Satisfied with my results I started picking up the countless needles left on the ground.        
​


----------



## Kei (May 6, 2014)

_[The Young Viper; Zyana]
[Troubles]_​

The smell of smoke filled the room. A once horrid smell when she first started to live here became something sweet and welcoming. Zyana loved the smell of smoke, well not just any brand, but it had to be a certain one that Emiya had. Zig zag was the name of the brand, something Zyana had begun to distinguish by the shape and smell alone. She didn?t know how to describe the smell, but she knew it was Emiya who constantly smelled like it. 

The smell of sickly sweet cigarettes clung to every article of his clothes and it filled the house day in and day out. As soon as someone walked into the door, the smell violently attacked their noses. 

Although there were no ash trays and no signs of cigarette butts laying around and yet the smell clung to everything. It was the smell of home to Zyana and the smell that placed her at ease. 

Zyana glided her kunai over a whetstone, slowly and steadily. Zyana prepping consisted of sharping her items, needles, kunais, and anything that can stab through something. They went dull if she didn?t care for them, so she got in the habit of sharping and taking good care of them over long period of times. With Zyana ability to understand composition with a simple touch, it got really annoying constantly trying to get use to another items composition.

Not all weapons are made the same is something Zyana ferociously stands by, just because something looks the same doesn?t mean it was made with the same material or weighs the same. Zyana smiled at her newly sharpen blade. No one understood it, but she didn?t care, as long as she could do her job they didn?t have to. 

?Done with the weapon sharpening.? Zyana said as she placed all the newly sharpened weapons together. She turned to her teacher and watched as he concentrated on the gun he had in his hand. She watched as he inhaled the smoke and exhaled it, Zyana felt as though it helped him out with work, but she never truthfully asked him. 

Turning her attention back to the things in front of her, Zyana let out a loud yawn and leaned back on the sofa. She smiled weakly as even the sofa had the smell of those damn cigarettes. The smell wrapped around her and she felt herself drifting. The warmth of the room mixed with that scent rocked her back in fourth carrying her deeper and deeper. Zyana felt her shoulders relax, and her breathing did as well, but she didn?t fall asleep.

She just wanted some time to close her eyes, during missions she never really sleeps, a moment of rest meant a moment for the enemy, and that wasn?t a good thing.

Zyana felt the couch sink next to her, opening her eyes she saw Emiya had taken his place next to her. He looked tired, but at the same time focused on something she couldn?t see. He placed his cigarette carton on the table as he leaned back against the couch. 

?May I have one?? Zyana felt the words fall out of her mouth. Emiya looked at her for a minute.

?How old are you?? He asked before narrowing his eyes, ?I don?t know Fuzen?s law on minors smoking??

Zyana frowned, ?I?m just as much of an adult as you.? 

?Killing doesn?t make you an adult it makes you into a murderer, but if you want one go ahead. If you spit it out I?m dumping you somewhere.?

Zyana took one of the cigarettes from the carton and then got his lighter. Placing it into her mouth, she felt her body mentally preparing itself for what?s going to happen next, as if it was the biggest event in her entire existences.   Flicking the lighter she tried to light the end of the thing, but the lighter wouldn?t even give a flame. She groaned in frustration, but out of the corner of her eyes she could see Emiya crack a smirk.

?Come here.? He said, but they were already so close. Though she didn?t complain as she slid over closer to him on the couch. With the cigarette in her mouth, her eyes followed Emiya?s every movement. The way he brought his hands together and moved his cigarette closer to hers. Every movement made her heart beat a little faster, and her cheeks were brighter than the tiny red embers of Emiya?s cigarette. Zyana was so focused on her teacher that she didn?t realize that hers had caught. 

His eyes caught hers and slowly he pulled upwards, ?There you go??

Zyana turned away from her teacher?.She couldn?t say anything but there was this rapid beating in her heart that wouldn?t stop. 

She hoped it never stopped?


----------



## Laix (May 7, 2014)

_Ryoko Hyūga_
LIQUID TIME SIDE STORY

​
"_*GET OFF HIM YOU MAN-STEALER!!*_"

The  shrieking demand of a certain cutie-fruity blonde brought the  restaurant to near silence. Everyone stopped hacking at their stakes and  twirling their wine glasses to look at the event unfolding at the bar.

Three  underage drinkers that nobody seemed to be doing anything about; one  who was already drunk out of her mind gyrating on the only male who  happened to be sober while the third, a female who had just silenced the  place was puffing with rage.

"Man-Stealer...?" Ryoko slurred, dragging her gaze over to Kirisaki. "Y-You been hangin' out with bimbo?"

"Can you get a grip!?"  The stranger at the center of this drunken rivalry pushed Ryoko off  with force, almost knocking her over if it weren't for the surface of  the bar painfully catching her fall. "I don't want you!"

When  she looked up, she saw Shinkō standing over her with her hand raised.  Ryoko sniggered at the prospect of Kirisaki actually using force against  her. Even if she was drunk and wasn't completely sure what was going  on, she'd be ready to drag this little girl through the gutter by her  fake dip-dyed extensions.

"That's right bitch! You better ste-"

As  if god was on Ryoko's side, Kirisaki tripped on her heels and stumbled  slightly, throwing herself off course. Her vision became fuzzy and began  to fade away with her consciousness. The Hyūga looked over at the  stranger who had a slight smirk across his face. 

"Sorry... I just need a moment..." 

The  girl who had just had her drink spiked only managed a couple more steps  before smashing to the floor, passing out from a combination of the  strange substance coursing through her bloodstream and the trauma of her  fall.

"Shit! Is she okay?" The male  asked, running to assist her along with a couple waitresses. He brushed  them off, wrapping a limp Kirisaki around his shoulders. "Don't worry, I'll take her home."

"H-Hey, stop a sec'!" She pushed him off, allowing Shinkō to fall back on to the floor. It was amazing how Ryoko was still standing. "You poisoned her drink! I know you did! D-Drug... Date RAPER!!"

"Ma'am, I think you need to leave,"  The kind waitress from before suddenly had a much more serious tone,  trying to assist Ryoko in leaving the premises. However, the Hyūga knew  something was up. She knew someone had spiked Kirisaki's drink, and she  was starting to believe someone had spiked her. Being a drunken mess,  there was no way she could sort this out properly. Shinkō was about to  fall into the dark clutches of a creep, Ryoko was about to be hurled  outside into the trash. There was only one other option.

"_*SETSSUUUUUUUKOOOOOOOO!!*_" She yelled with a slur, trying to catch the red-head who was conversing with another strange male's attention. 
​


----------



## Laix (May 7, 2014)

_Edie Nakano_
INTRODUCTION ARC l BUNNY GIRL MANIA

​As Edie stumbled out of the alleyway like she'd just regretfully done what all girls her age do, her heart almost tore through her chest in shock as she saw the dull-haired boy standing before her looking even more surprised than the Nakano. Strangely and to her disgust, he began soothing and pinching her cheeks as if he was testing her authenticity.

"You're alive... like this isn't some kind of weird bunshin. I saw you die... This is absolutely amazing!" He continued staring in awe, even as Edie slapped his hands away. She let out a sigh and gave her hair a slight flick. 

"Duh!" 

Edie rolled her eyes, although on the inside she was startled. There was no way she could tell Zell what had happened. A quick, believable lie would suffice.

"Ryoko healed me so of course I'm alive, you idiot! Anyway, you better not try anything seeing me dressed like---!"

"Hey, you two!"

That tanned, bald, ugly, tall, huge, irritating, annoying, vile man who looked like a badly designed cartoon character from decades ago interrupted Edie with a yell. She saw him in the club and thought to herself just how ugly he is, but he wasn't part of the group that tossed her out so he must be on her side. 

What he said next certainly confirmed that.

"What the hell do you think you're doing bothering one of our girls! And you, you're not suppose to be working off the books right next to the lounge. Looks like I'm going to teach you both some manners."

'Working off the books'? REALLY?

"_*EXCUSE ME!? HOW DARE YOU EVEN TALK TO ME LIKE THAT YOU FILTHY FUCKING MONGREL I'LL BEAT YOU WITH THESE TACKY HEELS AND I'LL---*_"

Before Edie could tear into him with her claws, Zell stepped out in front and assumed a fighting stance. However, there was a strange noise that sounded like a combination of wire and metal slicing through flesh that caused Edie to flinch and cover her eyes. When she opened them, the bouncer that threatened to attack them was lying on the floor covered in so much blood he was almost unrecognisable. Pieces of wire fall to the ground before retracting upwards to the rooftops, where Edie immediately directed her attention.

Standing there with her arms crossed and a disturbing smile was Asami 'what's-her-name' as Edie referred. She'd just saved them out of nowhere. So mysterious, so strange, so absent yet here she was cutting down men in public. Civilians screamed and fled for their lives, leaving the once packed-to-the-brim seedy street absent of life. 

"Hey, Asami! Thanks for that, you're actually sort of useful!" She yelled out to the woman who didn't seem bothered by Edie's remark. 

However, something didn't seem right. Why hadn't she jumped down to join them? And what was that noise she could hear? It was like talking, communication, something like that. She looked over her shoulder and saw there was another Bunny Girls Club named exactly that. Although absent of customers whom had fled, there was two bunny girls, both brunettes with their purple and red latex suits the distinguishing feature between the two watching Edie and Zell with the smiles of a villian. That was when she realised what Ryoko and Zell had repeatedly suspected all this time.

Asami wasn't who, or what, she said she was.

"Figured it out?" 

The woman with violet locks descended on the two in an instant. Her speed was beyond mesmerizing; there was no indication she was going to move, it just happened. By the time Edie and Zell had registered her movement, she had already delivered a sharp blow to their throats, knocking them out instantly for the bunny girls to drag them away into the club...

As they were taken away, Asami Sato flicked open a black radio and discreetly spoke into it.

"It's done."
​


----------



## Chaos Theory (May 7, 2014)

*Akane|Genin|Konohagakure*

*[Arrival, Konohagakure]​*​
[The Village Hidden in the Leaves]​

As the train pulled to a stop in Konoha's station aloud ruckus could be heard coming from within it. The passengers fought and screamed to the doors as they were opened in a frenzy, "Everyone OFF!"  a ticket taker yells as he motions for passengers to quickly offload into Konoha. 

"Women and children FIRST!" 

A rotund lady yells, panting as he ran cutting in front of people that for all matters and purposes should be much faster than her. "Screw that!" a skinny man stated hopping on the seats. He ran down the row like they were church pews and he was struck with the faith. With a final yell of "Geronimo!" he leaps for the closest  window. The double layered sheet shatters and he hits the hard station floor with a thud before scrambling to his feet. "Forget the damned luggage!" he screams as he ran pass the ticket booth. "I can buy more clothing!"  is added as the man that sat within the booth gave the most curious of looks. Turning, he opens his the door and steps out onto the platform and bears witness to a hoard of people running his way.

"YIKES!"

Is yelped as he leapt to the roof of the booth as the sea of people almost trample him. 

 "Why do I even bother in trying to explain to you the way you should act around other people?" Mizuirono asks while she shook her head. Akane pulled her gaze from the window,  "Ah dun kno' wat you talkin' 'bout." is bit back as she stood. Around them the car they both now stood in was destroyed. Long claw like marks destroyed the wallpaper, chunks of upholstery and foam were missing from the seats and the carpet was pulled from the floors.  "You scared everyone out of this car Akane. Do you think they'd ever allow us to ride a train again?" is asked as she followed behind the girl. Shoving her hand into her coat's pockets the red head merely shrugged her shoulders,  "Ah dun care. Dis ding smells bad anyway. So dem not lettin' meh ride. Dat is fine wid me." is replied as she walked pass the carnage that Mizuirono said was her fault.

They only make it a few feet when they are confronted by one of the ticket takers, in his shaking hand was a kaleidoscope Baton, "I-i- I'll" *gulp* "I'll bu-be asking you to leave now miss." is stuttered as he held the weapon with shaky hands. Akane's red eyes looked down to the stick, then back to the man.  "Dat back scratcher, it 'possed to scare me boy-o?" is asked her red eyes cutting back up to his dark browns. The man gulped and shook the weapon in her face. With a quick snatch she has it in hand.  "Dis toy, it no good to you naw boy-o wat'cha gonna do naw? Ah'm gonna.",  "We're here for a reason Akane, not to make people piss themselves." Akane's voice of reasoning chimes in. In hopes of reeling this girl's antics in for once. Akane sighed and dropped the baton to the floor.  "Dis borin'."

"Ah'm leavin' anyway." is added as she brushed by the man. Hitting the door she looks back into the car,  "Dun like dis ding anyway" is snorted as Mizuirono simply shook her head.  "I do apologize for the lady, she has no manners.",  "I heard dat!",  "I made sure you would!" is yelled back. Looking to the man one last time she follows Akane onto the platform. What greeted her was a sleuth of train security who had surrounded the red head. The girl growled like a caged animal as they cautiously walked up to her, "We don't want any trouble miss, so please be on your way." one states as they pointed toward the Village. Another shook his head and pointed out the gate. 

 "Dun worry, Ah'm leavin'." is spat as she hocked a loogie to the floor. With a snort she brushed pass the first man and walked toward the Village.

_-Later, Fancy Restaurant_

The pair walked on for a while, getting all manner of looks as they did. It seemed like forever since they last ate and Akane's actions in Suna had gotten them kicked out before they could have anything. Her following actions caused waitresses to stay away on the train. So, now both were quite famished as they approached a familiar building where three blondes once met so long ago.  "Dis look as good ah place as any" is muttered while she pushed the door open. They are greeted by a man with a pencil mustache who smelt of cheap cologne. Both Akane and his nose wrinkle at about the same time. She was appalled by the strong scents of perfume, and he was appealed.. well by her.

 "I am sorry miss, you cannot dine here." is firmly stated with a heavy french accent.  "Why not boy-o?" is asked as she threw her arm up on the counter he was standing behind.  "One, we don't allow animals in here, Ninken or otherwise",  "I assure you, the girl is more an animal than I",  "Regardless if they can talk or not." is added as if he wasn't even phased by Mizuirono speaking.  "Secondly young lady, and I use that term loosely, you stink." is bluntly stated. Akane's eyes bulged with anger.  "Wat?" her fists wrap into the man's shirt and coat and with a yank she pulls him face to face with her,  "I dun got ah bad case o' not hearin' right boy-o. Wat you go 'n' say to meh?" is asked.  "Threatening me will not help your chances of eating here, you little sava....!" with a growl Akane lobs him over her shoulder and through the picture window.  "Dun like him" is stated as she patted her hands together.  "Well, you haven't bathed in a long time Akane." 

Mizuirono sighs as three muscle bound bouncers surrounded them. The guest grow quite as a fight breaks out up front. Tables, ropes and their holders go flying, Akane struggles valiantly, but is ultimately overpowered and thrown out on her ass.  "Well, not even here an hour yet and you've gotten us kicked out of three businesses. I do believe that is a new record.",  "Dat nothin' Ah haven't even started yet. You Bet'cha.", "That wasn't meant as a compliment girl." is sighed as Akane pulled herself to her feet.  "HEY~~!" a girl yelled from down the street as she ran up to the pair. Her face had red markings under her eyes as well as smaller red markings just above and around them. When she finally got a good look at the two, she realized that she had mistaken them for someone else. 

 "Oh, I'm sorry. I thought you were someone else." is explained as her pup caught up with her. The girl looked mo more than seven and it was quite apparent she was an Inuzuka.  "My name is Natsumi and this is Gurinmaru." is declared with a big smile as she looked at Akane's wolf.  "Want to be friends?" is asked.

_-Some Time Later_

 "Dat was a waste of time" is muttered as they walked down the streets.  "Well, I learned a lot about Konoha from Gurinmaru, did you learn anything?",  "Dat she made meh more hungry by talkin' 'bout food." is replied as her stomach growled,  "Dat was all she talk 'bout. Dat 'n' some boy-o she like" is added as she came to a stop. Sniffing the air a grin crossed her face.  "Ah dink I smell lunch" as she broke into a sprint.

_-Behind Hanuro, Sakura's Medical Academy_

Akane blows pass signs that read no trespassing as they run. Reaching the far back of the compound they come across a pin of pigs. Drool formed on the corners of her mouth as she leapt into a run. Exploding from the small woods behind the compound Akane hits the pen with all the intent to have a pig lunch and maybe dinner. She, however, didn't know that a monster in midget's clothing was watching her and her wolf~~.


----------



## Chaos Theory (May 7, 2014)

*Zansatsu|Genin|Sunagakure*

*[Apartment, Sunagakure]​*​

[Aftermath of the Red Eyed Demon]​
_"All the Shadows and Illusions we tend to believe are Creations of our own Deceiving Mind"
- The Quantum Enigma_​

Satoshi pulled the frame of his bed back to where it lay before the Fifth Great Ninja War hit his room.  As he cleaned a look of disgust coved his features. Lifting Yutaka's torn shirt, he quickly tosses it into the rubbish ben.  "I think I need to sanitize this entire place." is stated with a deepening scowl as he shuddered of the thoughts he had running through his head. Walking over to a toppled over book shelf he lifts it and the small portion of books that hadn't fallen, now did. With a sigh he pushes it back against the wall and starts to gather the books back up. First one he looked for was the book that Zyana gave him. After looking for the better part of ten minutes, and stacking books in stacks, he finds it.

Under Edie's bra.  "I don't even have words to describe my" pausing he pinched the bridge of his nose. With a sigh he picks the trophy and book up. This day had started out so promising too, now it had spiraled into this mess. Standing back to his full height he begins to walk toward his lock box, that from the looks of it had been torn open.  "What the hell?" is muttered while he kicked it over onto it's bottom. Squatting he sets the book on the ground as he dropped the bra into the box. Then lifting it he examines the case.  "What could have torn into this?" is asked while he rubbed a thumb over the curled metal. With a gasp he pulled his hand back and a small trickle of blood rolls down from a shallow cut he'd given himself. Pulling it to his mouth he bites down on the painfully shallow cut as the door to his room opened. Thumb still in his mouth he turns to be greeted by Yutaka, who looked worse for wear.

"I wanted to stop by and thank you Satoshi" is offered as he stepped into the room.  "Why is that?" is asked; he had more or less left Yutaka to fend for himself against the red eyed monster. The Chunin rubbed his head as he pulled his tattered shirt from the rubbish ben. Then scratching at the scratches on his face he looked up to the boy as he sat his lock box back onto the ground. "That lady, um, Naoko. She told me that you ran and got her to try and save me." is replied. Naoko had lied for him?

Sure, he ran into her. But that was because he was running for his own life. He _left_ Yutaka alone with no intent to return until he thought it was safe.  "Y, yes. But by the time that we got back. You and the demon was gone." is offered while he picked his book up and stood. Yutaka rubbed his chin and looked as if he wanted to say something.  "What happened? Did she" the man cut the boy off with a hand. "No, that wild person and her mutt tried to have their way with me, as you can see. But I was a bit quicker. SO I was able to shake them and get out of here. Though I am sorry that your room was destroyed in the process." is lowly stated while he played with the torn shirt.  "Well, I'm glad that you weren't... Well, I'll just leave it at that." is stated as he dropped the book onto his bed, at least he wouldn't have to burn his mattress and sheets now.  "Tell you what, it's been a trying day and its going to be a trying afternoon putting my room back together. Want to get lunch, my treat?" is asked. 

Yutaka nods, lunch did sound good right about now, "Sure, what did you have in mind.",  'How about you pick the place out." ~


----------



## Atlantic Storm (May 7, 2014)

*Ren Houki*

HARUNO SAKURA MEDICAL ACADEMY

_________________​
*Eliqiuem I;*


The academy was very similar to the main shinobi academy in central Konoha in terms of architecture, though that was hardly surprising, as the man who built the medical school was also the same one who remodelled the old defunct construction of the shinobi academy. The only difference was that it seemed to glow with a certain golden sheen and the fact that it had an obelisk-esque bell tower at the front, with the somewhat pretentious slogan of 'gifted and talented' engraved onto the stone surface.

Admittedly, Ren didn't know much about the place, having very little interest in the medical arts. He did, however, know that Edie and Ryoko—the two girls whom he had been with in the hostage extraction mission in Fuzengakure—studied here. At the very least, the former seemed very proud of it, having strutted around the mission with the uniform, albeit almost completely ruining it later on in the mission.

In the brief instant as he walked around towards the back of the academy, having decided he wanted to have a look around first, he felt a light breeze blow past him and a low red blur from the corner of his eyes. He blinked in surprise for a moment, and then, unperturbed, traced the direction in which it went, following it directly as it ferociously flew directly into a nearby pig pen. _"She's fast."_ He thought to himself, noticing the girl's medium lengthed fiery hair. It was unevenly cut, being prominently choppy at the sides, and tattered with split ends and mud stains. _"... what a complete mess."_ The Houki concluded to himself silently.

Slowly, the teen began to walk towards her until he stopped directly outside the boundaries of the pen, casting a long slender shadow across the patch of mud the girl seemed to be slathering on. "... what on _Earth_ are you doing?" He asked her, completely confounded.​


----------



## Laix (May 7, 2014)

_Dr. Yui Kuriyama_
NPC SPECIAL
_Eliqiuem_​ _ 
_You'll never hear a teacher say this although they hold this opinion. It's a bit of a taboo really, but it's truthful through and through. Most teachers hate kids. Not kids in general, but the bratty, think-they-know-it-all ones. They have the cheek to correct you even when you know you're right; they'll question your authority, your education, your status, everything that holds you in power at the school will be questioned by an acne-covered teenager who is technically immortal thanks to recent child protection laws when it comes to education. Not even a century ago could you slip the naughty one  a smack round the head when they got too big for their boots, but now all you can do is shout or use very passive aggressive threats to try and maintain control.

It all makes it so unfortunate that the Sakura Haruno Medical Academy attracts plenty of these type of kids. 

Since the Academy is so elite and prestige, a lot of the First Years that join have a high and mighty opinion of themselves. Top of the class with aspirations in the medical field, they think they can solve the worst diseases and that they are the next Tsunade or Orochimaru. Some even think the role of Hokage is too good for them, much to Dr. Yui Kuriyama's distaste.

She's leading a group of three junior medics, one who suffers from this syndrome. Thankfully most of those who are so snobbish are actually rather good at what they do (bar one certain air-headed blonde), so they weren't selected for this mission. With the three of them in tow, she stepped out into the beautiful gardens that surround the Academy, heading down a path lined by freshly cut hedges that led to a cute but rather unknown part of the school.

"For this mission," Yui began, walking ahead of the three with her hands firmly behind her back. "You'll be accompanied by a ninja pig."

"Ninja pig?" The tallest male snorted in disbelief. 

 
​ 
He was the prat that Yui dreaded out of the group. Standing at nearly six feet in height, he was a fast grower for his age despite being just thirteen. With the right idiot, he could easily pass for eighteen or even older. The only thing that held him back was his immature attitude. 

_ "Sosuke Hyūga is the cousin of Ryoko Hyūga, one of the Academy's brightest stars and an experienced genin. Although he has the potential to meet his elder cousin's level in medical ninjutsu as proven by his mastery of the Shōsen Jutsu and Chakra Scalpel, his combat skills are lacking. Ryoko trumps him in every aspect when it comes to Hyūga capabilities. He does however make up for it with his intelligence, which easily stands at a 4.5 on our shinobi statistical rating scale if not higher along with a usage of the Suiton element. Sosuke hasn't demonstrated much in that aspect but I know he can use a sort of water tiger at the very least. Currently he's one of the best in the First Year even if he struggles with his Hyūga abilities, so expect great things."_

"Dr. Kuriyama-sama, will the pig be assisting us in the mission?" The shortest but sweetest and only girl asked. Kuriyama nodded in response as she led them around a corner.


​
At just twelve years old and as short as Kuriyama, Hina Tsuchi has a heart of gold. 

_"She wouldn't hurt a fly and that holds her back in combat. Easily frightened by the presence of enemies, Hina often uses her unique jutsu to combat that - invisibility. Her medical skills are average; she can use first aid and the miniature version of the chakra scalpel."_

 

"Doctor, should I keep on carrying this?"

Ivan Yamanaka is the middle one. He's of average height, younger than Sosuke but older than Hina while also being better than Hina but not quite on the level of Sosuke. 
_
"With a very feminine appearance and tone to his voice, some may confuse him for a girl which he is rather sensitive about. He can use the Shōsen Jutsu but isn't as proficient with it. However, he is capable with his Yamanaka Clan techniques and can provide a steady head in battle. Just make sure to refer to him as a boy!"_

They eventually arrived at the pig farm after Kuriyama answered their questions. To her and the students horror, they saw the dozens of cute, chubby pigs about to be devoured by some girl who could pass for an animal, especially with that horrid scent lingering. With her was a wolf and another boy who, judging by his stance, had appeared to have just arrived.

"_*WHAT ARE YOU DOING!?*_" She screamed as she dashed over to the feral girl, yanking the pig out of her hands. The pig was thankful to his saviour, snuggling up to Kuriyama. With a sigh, she quickly realised that these two were going to be accompanying her genin. 

God help them all.

"Ahem... Ivan, Hana, Sosuke, introduce yourselves please!"

Eager to show off, Sosuke was the first to step forward.

"My name's Sosuke Hyūga. I'm thirteen years old, a skilled member of the Hyūga Clan and a powerful medic."

Kuriyama resisted the urge to burst into laughter. Only two thirds of that was honest.

Blushing, Hana was the next to introduce herself.

"Ano... My name's Hana Tsuchi, its a pleasure to meet you both! I'm twelve years old and I love collecting flowers and eating sweets~!"

Last but not least, Ivan made himself known to the two who would be accompanying them on delivering this strange elixir. While holding the container holding eliqiuem, he bowed before them before speaking with his feminine voice.

"My name's Ivan Yamanaka. I'm thirteen, a medical ninja and a practitioner of the hidden art of the Yamanaka Clan."

Satisfied with their introductions, Yui turned to the two genin assisting on the mission with the best smile she could manage while cradling the pig. 

"And this little piggy is Kon-Kon. He'll be carrying the elixir so you don't all have your hands tied. Don't worry, it will be strapped to his back. These pigs are trained for missions like these so you needn't panic. Now, how about you both introduce yourselves?"​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (May 7, 2014)

*Ren Houki*

KONOHA ROOFTOPS

_________________​
*LT: Another Day with Makoto III;*



"Gotcha!" Makoto cried, twisting his body, one hand guarding his face while the other shot forward in a powerful cross-punch.

The Houki grumbled to himself, quickly deflecting the blow by pushing against the shinobi's wrist with his palm of his left hand. Closing his palm, Ren's fingers wrapped itself around Makoto's sleeve, quickly turning his chest and lumbar left while simultaneously pulling him in. Taking a step forward to close the distance further, his other limb thrusted into a forward elbow strike aimed towards Makoto's head. The blow seemed to fly true towards it's target, but at the last second the Matoi thrusted his other arm forward to grab the Houki's left arm, gripping it with clamp-like strength. Pushing himself against it, Makoto leapt and hoisted himself up, using Ren's arm as an improvised bar for his feat of acrobatics while his opponent's elbow skimmed through the air. _"Shit, my footing..."_ He cursed, his eyes drifting to his back foot which had lifted itself off the ground to propel his lunge.

Makoto, still hoisted in the air, seemed to have a similar thought cross his mind. With monkey-like flexibility, he brought himself back round to the ground, then leapt forward with a knee in the back. This time, the young shinobi's attack found purchase, and with a sharp pain shooting through his body, Ren stumbled across the rooftops. "Nice try, Ren." He grinned confidently, then darted forward, past Ren, to continue towards the goal. Slowly, and after several painted grunts, Ren lifted himself off the ground, his right hand curling into a hand seal.

*"Lightning Release: Thunder Pearl."* Is muttered by the Houki, a ball of lightning forming to the side of his body. A shrill cackle of low electricity resounds through the air and then beam of lightning chakra fires forth, temporarily colouring the space around him with a white film. With a dull explosion of blue static and smoke, his attack hit it's mark, and Ren resumed his race, dropping a smoke bomb along Makoto as he flickered past him.

A cry of outrage vibrates in his ears a few moments after the ninja tool blew open in a cloud of smog. *"Daaaamn yooooooooou!"* Makoto roars, before breaking into a fit of painful-sounding coughs. ​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (May 7, 2014)

*Ren Houki*

HARUNO SAKURA MEDICAL ACADEMY

_________________​
*Eliqiuem II;*


Ren looked at the arrivals. The smallest one, with prominent red rimmed glasses and short auburn hair was who he assumed to be the head teacher of the school. To say the least, she looked a lot younger than he had expected of someone who apparently had a tenure of forty two years as the school head. Then again, he reasoned, being the head of a medical school, it probably wouldn't be implausible for her to be using some sort of jutsu to sustain a youthful appearance. As he recalled, the Godaime Hokage, Tsunade Senju, did something quite similar. Somewhat vain, but when you're likely way over the forties—probably not entirely unreasonable. The three students they would be guiding were next. 

The first was a tall black haired Hyūga. At first, the Houki assumed he was around his age, if not even older due to his stature, but apparently he was only thirteen years old. Due to the way he described himself, Ren also thought he was somewhat arrogant. _"Skilled member of the Hyūga clan and powerful medic? Either he's legitimately skilled or a moron passing himself off as competent."_ He thought to himself. The other two girls seemed slightly less interesting, though the Yamanaka caught his attention, reminding him of the one he had met back in that one mission he did for the 'elite' Academy.

After they finished their introductions, Ren Houki begun his, the signature smugness ever present. "I'm Ren Houki, a son of one of the Ten Great Families. _Nobility_, I guess you could say?" He reflected for a moment, then continued. "I'm fifteen years old, and my hobbies include reading and taking walks."​


----------



## Laix (May 7, 2014)

_Edie Nakano_
SIDE STORY LIQUID TIME
*EDIE'S REVENGE*​
Like a whimpering child caught drawing on the walls by mom, Kyo turned to face the blonde with a face harder than stone. Tail between his legs and eyes avoiding all contact, he softly muttered 'yes' before following after her. She led them down the hallway and descended the grand staircase while speaking to him. Although a bit cliche, she wasn't leading him to perform interviews as she tried to make him think.

"We need to go and interview some people... Judging by that conversation you just had, Leon had haters and a lot of these haters were at this wedding." Edie had no idea what she was saying, just trying to sound intelligent and fluent with her words. Instead of leading Kyo down the right where most of the guests were situated, she took a sharp left down one of the emptier areas. It was where they were before when _that _happened. 

However, instead of locking him in a janitor closet, she simply closed the doors to the hallway behind her before addressing him.

"Alright, I'll cut to the chase - you're disgusting and I wish you'd drop dead!" She declared with a beaming smile. "However, killing you would impact the mission and I'm not going to allow my record to be tarnished."

Edie walked over to the red-head and grabbed him by the tie, pulling him in close like a tease. Her right fist was clenched just in case he wanted to try anything again.

"So instead, I'll break you an act of mercy. If you ever, ever touch me or another innocent girl - not just at this wedding but for the next week, the next year, the next twenty decades - I'll personally...!"

With her clenched fist, she punched him hard where it hurts for all men.

"...Tear these off and feed them to the pigs at my school, are we clear?"
​


----------



## Kei (May 7, 2014)

_[The Small Flame of Fuzen; Kyo Minami]
[Mission; The Wedding of the Century]
_​
There were no words for the pain that he felt. Even now as he doubled over in pain gasping for air he couldn?t string together anything. Kyo was on his knees, his face buried in the ground, little gasp of breathes that tried not to become screams of pain was the only way he could communicate. The pain was new to him and it threatened to consume every bit of Kyo?s strength if it could. 


Kyo grasped the ground as he tried to take in harsh breathes to calm himself. His eyes looked up at the person who did this too him, and at first rage but then Kyo eyes darted elsewhere. He hated her eyes, and he hated the way she looked at him, and worst of all he hated how she was the reminder of his shortcomings. 

He couldn?t look at her. Her skin reminded brought back the taste of vanilla in his mouth. Her eyes reminded him of all of those deep dark pits it became. If anything Edie was sin, his sin, which he would rather not look at. It was as if someone child broke an important vase, the parents of course buys a new vase, but they leave the broken one.  Edie was that vase and Kyo was the kid, however the vase was a living breathing person and not some object that could be replaced. 

Kyo struggled to get on his one knee, but failed as soon as something brushed passed his jewels the pain slapped him again. So he was left on his hands and knees as if he was some beggar. Kyo bit the inside of his cheek as shame rushed over him.  This positioned was what low lives and worms would take upon when begging for forgiveness in front of his mother. There was some sort of joke that was going on that made him take upon this position. 

He swallowed the lump in his throat as he began, ?Edie Nakano??  What a sick joke this had to be that the first time he called out her name it would be him on his hands and knees about to do something shameful.

?I hear your wish?? He begun looking directly at the ground, ?I, Kyo Minami from the Fennikkusu clan, will carry out your wish to your heart content. I will not touch you or any other girl in that manner ever again?I have disgraced my name as a Minami and most importantly I have disgraced you?.?

Kyo didn?t know what hurt the most, his jewels or his pride?

?You do not have to forgive me, and you can hate me as much as you want.? Kyo felt his stomach curl as he placed his head on the ground, there was no lower than this, ?But I am sorry for what happened?I could not control myself and no matter how many times I say this, my actions cannot be erased nor can I go back in time. So?I?m sorry?.Edie Nakano?I truthfully am sorry?.?


----------



## Sumon (May 7, 2014)

*Shinomori Aoshi, Land of Rivers*
_Arc: The Hunt
Part 23: Can't catch a break_

Two people appeared 25 metres away from Aoshi by the apple tree. The young man focused all of his attention at the new arrivals, waiting for what they had to say. He knew what was about to happen wouldn’t be pretty. 

One arrival was a man about twenty years old. With slicked back, dark hair, strong jaw-line and arms extremely muscular, he looked quite scary, especially with all of his body covered in thick veins. But his legs... they lacked size big time. The man would spend all the time working out his hands, skipping leg day on purpose. He wore ordinary sandals, brown pants, black leather duster and sleeveless brown shirt underneath it, as well as black shades hiding his eyes. On his hip he had a metallic scythe with extremely short snath, which with long chain was connected to a mysterious lantern. It was obvious the scythe was not for swinging but for throwing. 

The other person was a woman, about twenty years old as well. She rested on the man’s back, holding onto his shoulders with her legs drawn up to her torso. The woman possessed long but messy, scarlet hair that pointed to all directions, black, leather mini-skirt, fishnet tights, high heels. She also wore white shirt that was barely buttoned, her sleeves were rolled up, exposing brass accessories on her wrists, and she wore lipstick as red as her hair. Her nails were sharp and long, about 40 centimeters long. They were polished in dark red and black colours, every fingernail except one – the middle finger on her left hand. 

The arrivals were a pair of missing ninjas. They had both professional and romantic feelings for each other. They’d take jobs of tracking down criminals and bringing them to justice. Aoshi’s case was not an exception for them, just another day at the work. The pair was hired by Uragiri to quickly track down the young criminal. Success for them was something that was usual.

“Shinomori Aoshi, the time of your death has come.” The mysterious man puffed up his chest and declared arrogantly. His tone although slow and voice comically high, it aided with pride throughout the woods.

“Shinomori Aoshi,” The mysterious woman jumped off the man’s back and landed in front of him. She put her hands around his muscular neck, intertwining her own fingers, and hung in air with her legs extended forward in 90 degrees and long nails pointing to two directions. She swung from side to side while speaking in seductive tone: “for the lives you have taken, I shall polish my last nail with your cowardly blood and iron, just like I did with 9 other criminals like you. Your story will remain with me on my finger, but your body will be shredded to pieces!” She pointed the only unpolished fingernail she had, both showing it off and flipping the criminal off, while still hanging on the man’s neck.

Shinomori Aoshi – the criminal, once again tracked down to be killed – tightened katana’s grip and slightly bent his knees, putting himself in defensive position. This pair, unlike Riokou – the last hunter sent to kill him – didn’t plan a sneak attack and appeared in the late morning/early day in front of him. They appeared confident with strange physical traits and belongings that brought nothing but questions for him. 

With the edge of his eye, Aoshi looked at Misao who had climbed up the apple tree, and saw that she was looking down from relatively high place.  She understood her place and positioned herself to be safe and sound despite the very soon incoming fight. His full eyesight went back to the hunter ninjas while as they hadn’t made their move yet.

“Is there a way we turn at the opposite directions and head our ways, pretending we haven’t seen each other?” Aoshi tried to catch a break with all cat and mouse thing, him being the mouse, of course. He, as usual, felt there was no need for more violence for people that didn’t deserve it. 

*“Shinomori Aoshi,”* The pair spoke in choir as if they had practised it before. *“The only answer to every single question of yours is your death!”* With the last word said, the woman rocked herself to and fro, and landed on the man’s wide shoulders in crouched position. Immediately afterward, she caught the tossed by the man lantern and charged forward at Aoshi, flying at high speed with her right unoccupied hand extended forward. 

The woman’s explosive speed caught Aoshi by surprise and he jumped backwards slightly. But it wasn’t enough as the woman got only centimeters away from the boy and swung her right hand in wide radius, scratching Aoshi’s chest and tearing apart his robe at the same time. And even though Aoshi did get hurt, such crazily direct attack left the woman exposed. Aoshi leaned against the ground after taking the hit, and unsheathed his katana with a single swing of the blade from left side to right. The woman looked to receive the deadly hit, but suddenly the man far behind her started making hand movements and pulled the chain that held the lantern ant the scythe together, pulling the woman back to him thus avoiding Aoshi’s katana swing and any other possible future attacks.

The sound of chain aided as Aoshi was left puzzled in place. He had never seen such combination of two people: one being all offensive and the other all defensive. Some blood dripped from his chest on perfectly green grass under the apple tree, and Aoshi waited in defensive position once again, this time, though, he knew what to kind of expect.

As soon as the woman was completely pulled back to the man, she charged at Aoshi again, holding the lantern in her left hand. Aoshi knew he’d have to somehow break the link between the two enemies, or else every attack of his would get avoided. So he anticipated the same attack formula: hit once and get back.

So when the woman swung her right hand and failed to land a hit this time, Aoshi drove his sword to the ground and was ready to execute a jutsu to stand in the woman’s way back to the man. But the unexpected happened and the woman didn’t get pulled back, but the man pulled himself to the woman using his strength instead. And he did it with great speed! Aoshi began forming hand seals as quickly as he could while jumping backwards to avoid such turn of events, but before he could execute a jutsu, the man was already near the woman and launched his scythe at the criminal with great velocity. The heavy chain gently traveled through the man’s fingers, until the scythe caught Aoshi, who was still in air. The criminal’s eyes widened as the metallic scythe drove into his flesh in the lower back of his, and pulled him defenselessly to the pair, who couldn’t wait to deliver the final blow...​


----------



## Kei (May 7, 2014)

_[The Young Viper; Zyana]
[Troubles End]_​

?Shower is ready??

Zyana came out of the bathroom her hair was soaked clinging to her. A white towel hung around her neck. She had just placed on a fresh pair of panties and felt fresher than the grass after a rainy day. Though that was the only thing she was wearing, Emiya didn?t care about her body developing or not. As long as she did her job and her body didn?t slow her down then it was fine by him. So there was no need for shame, it only got in the way of the mission, but still some areas of her body she wasn?t really use to.

She gripped her own chest roughly, why couldn?t she be born a boy? Many times she looked at Emiya and was jealous, more than usual. He didn?t have to lug the meat bags around and he doesn?t need special body wrap to hold them down. Many times she used that damn thing every time she took it off the chest didn?t get the sign that she wanted it to get. She sighed as she released them but regretted it as they bounce sharply back?

Though that wasn?t the only problem she had with her body?

Finding her teacher on the couch spread out she smiled. She wasn?t in the shower for long but long enough for him to fall asleep. Zyana brushed her hair away from her face as she walked over. It was rare when she caught her teacher sleeping, but when she does. He was really a handsome man.  She sat on the table and watched, her eyes gliding over his sleeping frame. Even though shame was far from their definition, Zyana couldn?t help but blush. Emiya was shirtless and his dress pants were unzipped, the only thing that was left to leave up to her imagination was the trail that leads to a place she never seen before.

He was a man and she was a woman, it was only natural that she would find the man who brought her in attractive. Though this was more than just attraction between bodies, if that was the case then Zyana would have casually marked it off as an unnecessary feeling. It was a weird feeling, something she couldn?t describe, yes her teacher was attractive but that wasn?t even a fraction of what she saw in him.  He was calm and collected in any situation, he was able to make calls even in the direst situations, and he was strong. 

Emiya had the abilities Zyana could only imagine?

What she loved most about her teacher was his power. The ability to do things that she couldn?t and to be able to do his job effortlessly, was something that she wished for herself. Anyone could be a lover, anyone could warm a bed at night, and anyone could kiss anyone. However, not anyone could be her partner, and not just anyone could do the things Emiya could do. That is where she knew that her feelings about Emiya weren?t just simply love. 

Zyana reached out and touched her teacher?s body. His stomach was hard and scars dominated them just like hers. Her hands ran up every bump and groove with a gentle glide of her fingers.  Zyana heart raced as she watched the heaving of his chest. Her lips pressed tightly against each other as her mouth became dry.  Her mind wondered to something that she thought earlier about her body. 

Did Emiya ever see her as a woman? Her body had certainly been filling out even Zyana took note of her features. So if she took note, then that mean Emiya was also aware, and some nights she would stay up and silently bless her figure. Though the next morning it would be considered a curse, but the thought never left her mind. Did he see her as a woman? Not as a partner, a comrade in arms, and not as a child, but as a woman.

Zyana stood over her teacher once her fingers touched his lips. She was a woman who constantly risked her life in battle. Sometimes there were things she did that people would be considered wrong, but she wasn?t justices. Her job demanded that she would be able to provide for a mission no matter what or whom she works with. Zyana understood she needed a partner, someone on her level or way surpassed it. Someone who could pull their own weight and then some, she didn?t need a lover but someone she could entrust with the safety of her life.

And Emiya filled those requirements and then some. 

What she wouldn?t give for him to see her as a woman and as a partner.  Even now as they were only inches apart with her feeling the tingle of his breath on her. She could kiss him now, but it would be a different kiss then what she gave to Rosuto. It would be a kiss of trust and unexplained feelings, it would be something she wasn?t worthy of at this point. Zyana was still someone who he couldn?t consider partner and so her feelings would have to be placed on hold. 

??.? Zyana leaned back up, ?There should be ice coffee in the fridge??


----------



## Chaos Theory (May 8, 2014)

*Akane|Genin|Konohagakure*

*[Hanuro, Sakura's Medical Academy, Konohagakure]​*​
[Eliqiuem: No, really. You got the Wrong Girl]​

Akane's pure red eyes widen as this half pint sawed off took the meal that she just took the trouble to wrangled for herself.   "Naw, you jus wait ah minute dar" Akane bites after introductions were made. She didn't care for what had been said. All she knew was that her lunch had been taken from her. The little piggy snuggled up to Kuriyama almost non existent bust line as the red head spoke angrily. Her, Akane,  hands land on the fence that separated the two as she looked the Head Mistress of this Prestigious Academy in the eyes.   "Ah dun went 'n' caught dat ham 'n' bacon sammich. Dat make dat pig mah." Akane states pointing to the oinker that now clung to Kuriyama as this vile girl made a bid at keeping the meal that she felt that she earned. 

As Akane made a scene over the pig that she just lost Mizuirono, the slate gray Dire Wolf, walked around from the side of the fence that she was setting. Her head cocked to the side she now sat down between Kuriyama and Akane allowing one of her two tails to tuck up under her as the other slid up to the left side of her feet. She looked to the Head Mistress and then back to Akane.  "I don't think that it actually works that way. It seems that these pigs are used for more than simply food." is stated. As she looked back to her friend, no sister. Akane rolled a lip,   "Dat",  "Will be quite enough of that. Please do behave while I have a chat with these people. The last thing we need is for you to get us kicked out of another village." is stated. 

The red head snorted and folded her arms over her chest doing so she walked back into the center of the pen. Flopping to a cross legged sitting position she looked at one of the other tasty looking morsels. It squealed and oinked as it dove behind one of it's siblings.   "Ah dun care who dat is" is retorted as if she understood what the animal had said. Mizuirono shook her head,  "I do apologize for my sister's antics, my name is Mizuirono." is stated as she addressed Kuriyama, her eyes then turn to the taller kid in the trio. The boy was a Hyūga and that made her just slightly apprehensive. Luckily for her Akane was about dense as they came. So she likely didn't hear him say his name or if she did, she didn't care.  "The matted mess behind me in need of a bath is Akane" is added as she kept her Blood Name hidden. She didn't know if this Sosuke knew anything about the separation of clans that happened so long ago within the Hyūga. But she wasn't going to chance it. 

 "Ah dun like sand" is muttered as the girl seemed to pout like a scolded kid. 

 "Yes. Now, if I may be so bold to ask. To what mission are you referring miss? Akane and I have only just gotten her. She hasn't even had the chance to ruin her application process." is stated. The wolf allows her head to move back from it's tilted posture to a more normal one as Akane stands and walks back up to the fence.   "Ah got sumthin' to ax" is stated as he drooped an arm over the top railing.  "Why dat haf-pint smell lak an' old lady? Why dat lil cher ower dar haf ah boy's name. 'N' why dat boy-o" is stated thumbing over her shoulder to Ren,  "haf ah cher name 'n' cher hair color?" the group for a moment grew silent over how rude this red head was. ~   

_-A ways from the Academy_

 "Will you look at dat" a gruff voice states handing a pair of binoculars over. A woman in red takes them and holds them to her face.  "What am I suppose to be looking at?" is asked as she peered over into the academy.  "De red 'ead 'n' de pen Emiko." is replied as the man scratched his head.  "Okay, why do you have me looking at a teenage girl with red hair?" is replied. The man shook his head with a wide smile. It was the first time that she'd seen this man smile so genuinely.  "Who is she Tanā?" is asked. The man folded his arms over his chest that grin never slipping from his face.  "Dat, cher is Hyūga Akane." is replied. Tanā seemed to beam with pride.  "Well, how do you know this Hyūga?" is asked as she focused as hard as he cold on the girl,  "If she is a Hyūga, she has the wrong colored eyes, they're red. Not white.",  "Many year ago, dere was ah separation in de Hyuga clan. Long 'fo de Second Great Ninja War. Ovah many ah generation cher dem eyes changed. Only in de female dough. Only special cases in de men." is stated.

 "Who cher is, she be mah daughter." 


 "I never knew you had a daughter Tanā" is stated she'd been this man's lover for years and he never told her about having a family once upon a time.  "Dere ah lot o' dings you dun kno' 'bout meh. Mah name no Tanā. It's Hyūga, Ryota" he states and turning to her as he lifted a hand to his face. Pulling a pair of dark contacts out he flashes a vile grin as bright red eyes seemed to glow.   


*Spoiler*: __ 




Hyūga, Ryota the Tanā (Tanner)​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (May 8, 2014)

*Ren Houki*

HARUNO SAKURA MEDICAL ACADEMY

_________________​
*Eliqiuem III;*


As the girl who was later introduced by Akane spoke, Ren felt his brain begin to melt through his ears. With each word she uttered, the Houki twitched slightly, as if hit being hit by a jackhammer. He had thought Edie was dumb, but compared to the red head, the blonde heiress was a beaming tower of intelligence. At the very least, the Nanako could string together coherent sentences; Ren had to strain himself just to understand half of what the pig snatcher was saying. _"Why do I keep getting paired up with retards? Ah... headache."_ He closed his eyes, somewhat melodramatically rubbing his head as if struck by a piercing migraine. 

After a few moments of pause, Ren looked back up at the girl, if she could be called as such. Not bothering to even veil his look of distaste, he replied: "Are you even speaking the same language as me?"​


----------



## SoulTaker (May 8, 2014)

*Zell Kazama
Open Wide
*

The first thing that Zell felt upon waking up was his sore throat. It felt like he was swallowing razor blades and he tried to scratch at his trachea by clearing phlegm but it was to no avail. The spot in which Asami had hit him was not usually one that caused unconsciousness but that very fact should give indication to how much pain he was in. Worst yet it wasn't like he could massage the pain away with his hands because his arms and legs were bound to a chair by some kind of really strong wire. It wasn't lost on him that this was probably the wire that Asami had used to cut a full sized overgrown man into pieces with minimal effort, while smiling about it... That whole thing gave an even greater indication of just who had it in for himself and Edie. Speaking of which, her recuperative powers basically ensuring that she would wake up before him. He was foggy on the entire thing but that wasn't really something to be focusing on right now. They needed to alert Ryoko to their perilous situation. The way himself and Edie were positioned was so that they were right in front of each other with virtually no distance between each other. Usually his wandering eye would be able to see how the wires pressing into Edie made her outfit even tighter and almost had her bursting form her top. Fortunately his eyeful from the hotsprings was still in his mental spank bank so it would not distract too much at the moment.

"E..Ed...Edie..."

His voice was very strained and very hoarse. The spot he was hit in was very sensitive for just about anyone and the stress of the situation itself was counter productive to any sort of recovery.

"W...we.... need to let Ryoko know we're here. In my coat she left me with a pill that would make it easier for her Byakugan to see me. Obviously I can't get it. You need to fall forward and unzip me. I don't think it makes a difference who takes the pill." Zell realized the difficulty of what he was asking, but he had an idea of how to get it done and from everything he had gone through with Edie to this point, she was not going to like his suggestion. What was bound to happen was that she would accuse him of being some kind of scumbag who wanted to use her like some kind of unrealistically proportioned Kate Upton blow up doll. Still he was also aware that at this point they were going to die at some point when Asami got the order. Well probably not Edie, but he was nobody and his relationship with Asami was not necessarily warm to say the least.

"You need to rock your chair forward or try to stand and then...

"Land in your lap and do the only thing her mouth is good for other than being an annoying twat?" 

Zell craned his neck to the origin of the familiar voice. It was the usual mocking tone that this jezebel took with him, but now she was showing her true colors and going at Edie. The quip from Edie that would inevitably come seemed to be ignored by Asami as she strutted around the two genin, she was like a shark who smelt blood in the water, a predatorily look in her eye as she let Edie lash out at her without a word.

"Yea, yea, you're still the slutty girl who decided to hop into a bunny suit and became a box office attraction. Actually because of that we're not even going to kill you. My employer wants to put you to work, the problem is the bitch puppy over here and the Hyuuga."

Asami stopped circling at this point and pulled Zell's hair upward causing him to tilt his head upward. He grunted in pain, but it was about to get worse as she wrapped her other hand around his neck and dug in. She did not have long nails but they were filed to be sharp, so as she scraped her nails into his neck it felt like she was going to rip off an ounce of flesh. The silver haired genin just gnashed his teeth together and growled as pain seared into his neck.

"I've wanted to kill you the most from the very beginning, bitch puppy. Last night I had a dream about you. It was really sexy actually. I slowly crushed your skull underneath my heel. I could see the blood vessels popping, your eyes went all blood shot, then eventually you were just a bloody mess with little giblets of your brain on the floor." As she spoke with her raspy sultry voice there was a sexualized vibe to her words and she clawed into Zell's neck that much more before ripping. Five large streaks of blood ran down his neck from where she had grated his skin.

"So you were supposed to get the Hyuuga here with a pill she gave you. You're going to take it and she's going to come here to try and save you. I'm not going to kill you yet though, I want to know the real reason you are on this mission, bitch puppy. After that you have my permission to die."

The villainess reached down and around, rubbing her cheek along the rivulets of blood outpouring from the wound she had just given Zell. As she did so she unzipped his coat and put her hands into the pockets producing the pill he was given by Ryoko.

"I'm not going to let us die here. Not like this."

"Never seen a pill like this before. Wonder what it does? Oh well open wide pup.

As he finished talking the pill was thrust into his mouth, but the effect was not anything like Asami was counting on.
​


----------



## SoulTaker (May 8, 2014)

*Zell Kazama
What Happens Next*
2 Days Later 


Zell was back on his feet finally and while you would think he'd get the hell out of Jericho's apartment he couldn't bring himself to leave quite yet. His mother had sent word and basically asked that he give Jericho a chance and let him help acclimate the young Kazama to life living in Konoha. There was also the fact that Jericho seemed to be lending the Kazama's money, which therefore made Zell indebted to him financially.  Even if he was angry at the situation there was nothing he could do about it, and truthfully it wasn't all bad, his initial fury had dissipated enough that he was warming up to Tenshi. She seemed to be making a genuine effort to care for him, almost as if she knew what a good for nothing louse Jericho was and didn't want Zell to fend for himself in those conditions. After she had finally got his legs to start working she showed him a bit of Konoha everyday helping to get the area around Jericho's apartment somewhat familiar.

However on this particular day they would not be going on a tour. The fact remained that Zell was still a shinobi, albeit one who had been inactive for a month plus after his very first mission, but a shinobi nonetheless. He was going to have to be actively deployed and considering everything that had happened to him he would most likely be unequipped as he was. It was precisely for that reason that Tenshi did not want to take him to the training grounds, he most likely would have embarrassed himself if there were any onlookers, she was going to have to take him somewhere more private.

"So listen Zellous..." 

Tenshi had made it a habit to address him by his full name, she claimed she was just use to formalities but the real reason was probably because his file did not contain his shortened nickname. "After your medical leave is done you will have to go on missions again, but you're obviously going to need some refinement. So I thought you would be better off if I brought you here instead of the training grounds."

She raised her arm and pointed to a rather quaint building with a sign outside that simply read, "Gym", in big generic white lettering. The sign however said closed but Tenshi produced a rather comically large amount of keys from her purse. It didn't really jangle as much as it rang like a church bell, but with rather astonishing swiftness she thrust the key into the socket and opened up the doors. As Zell approached the first thing his eyes were drawn to in the gym was the elevated squared circle in front of him. The ring had 4 posts with ropes stemming from and connecting each post to each other. There were precisely three ropes going all the way around the ring that apparently were meant to correspond to

"So wait since no one else is here that means I have to fight you? Should I even be fighting? I started walking again two days ago!" Zell was getting frustrated at the fact that he seemed to be fighting more woman than men, not that he was a misogynist but it played against his sensibilities to hit woman.

"No we're not sparring the purpose of today is going to be instructional. You need to better utilize the skills you do have and better cover up the ones you don't. You're going to learn today Zellous."​


----------



## Cjones (May 8, 2014)

*Masami/Marietta*

*Mission; The Wedding of the Century*

*Masami *

Throughout the church that housed the wedding reception of hell, at each and every feasibly exit, large overgrowth served as blockades to lock the entire church down. No one could leave, no one could enter. The place looked like as if it could be a sensible stronghold. Rather small scale branches interlocked together and held the various pieces of furniture against the doors some double or triple stacked, as they were placed underneath knobs stacked together like a tower. The tables suspended in mid-air as they were pressed firmly against the windows. The final touches came from where Masami stood, at the front entrance of the church.

She held a blade in her hand, a nagamaki, a long sword with a blade that couldn?t be any more than 2 feet with a handle equal in length to the blade which was wrapped with leather and silk pink cords in crisscrossed manner. In front of her elevated various chairs and tables from the area. With some fancy sword work, she danced across the floor with precise strokes, as each piece was sliced finely into long individual pieces of metal. Forming the snake symbol, the branches that eat up the floor became animated taking the pieces of metal and uses them as make shift locks in combination with the branches on both the windows and finally the large double doors. They grew over the locks and jamming the opening space of the handle. 

With a small sigh the nagamaki was folded back into its hilt and slid into Masami?s sleeve, completely disappearing. 

?The mokuton is a very tiring ability. It would seem I am still a novice.? She muttered as she looked at her work. ?How Shodai Hokage was able to create such monstrous?I wonder if I will ever get that far.? A small sigh escaped her again. Thinking about such a thing was almost like being lost in the sky, overwhelming. 

?No matter, I should rejoin the others.? 

*Marietta* 

A great deal of protesting that was almost deafening came from the grieving and not so grieving guest of the reception. There was the cry of children who were worried and scared, unable to fully comprehend was happening, sobbing, sniffling friends and family of the groom mourning his lost, others more agitated who complained constantly complaints. Some were even shouting obscenities as they were all lead down stairs, single file line, and marched like kids by Marietta. The guest list was staggering as the line still stretched upstairs, so there were numerous suspects. This was probably her most viable option in order to keep her eye on everyone until the others returned to help her. 

?We all can?t be suspects. Let me leave, I had nothing to do with it.? A brunette with glasses shouted. 

?Yeah, where do you get off brat? Treating us like kids.? A chunky short male screamed at her. 

?Who is this little shit? Having his marching like we?re a bunch of first graders.? A very stout male cursed. 

There were various others complaints of a similar nature. Why can?t I leave? I didn?t do it? The wife probably axed him! Who do you think you are? You?re just a little girl? You can?t tell me what the fuck to do. Why should I listen to you? And it continued on and on and on. Though Marietta ignored them, for now, but this was enough to make her reminisce a bit about home. The amount of respect she got there, compared to here, and was astounding. You honestly couldn?t pay anyone enough money to even think about talking to her the way some do here. Most people where to afraid they either end up with missing limbs, taking an unscheduled scuba lesson, or dirt nap. 

_?Mental note: Do something about that later.?_ She thought to herself as they continued down the hall, entering the altar room, the biggest room in the church. It was big enough to house all the guess and she could keep in an eye on them all at once.

?Now it?s the waiting game.? ​


----------



## SoulTaker (May 8, 2014)

*Zellous Kazama
The Return of The Genius
*
"You're going to learn today, Zellous."

Those six words completely changed the mood in the empty gym. There was no trace of Tenshi's usually kind cadence, no this was far more sinister almost reminiscent of Asami Sato. Apprehension took ahold of Zell as he saw Tenshi use the ropes to pull herself up on the ring apron and enter the square, not so much the act but rather the flow around her. Regardless he followed and entered the squared circle himself, she motioned for him to stand at the opposite turnbuckle.

"So obviously you are going to be rusty and your going to need to get your endurance back. Running around the training ground won't help that, you'll burn yourself out, but being in a 20x20 ring for your training regiment will help with that. From what I saw in your academy progress reports you have very good economy of movement, but you lack the necessary physicality. That's code for saying you suck at actual hand to hand."

It seemed wont for anyone discussing Zell's fighting ability to point out his lack of offense, but the fact was that no one would know about the Choujin Sentou yet. It was his only offensive weapon at this point, that and the incomplete Taijutsu he used in that other place. He wasn't even really sure what he had done, the entire thing was done on extinct.

"Well Ms.Tenshi I actually did manage to improve a little bit while I was on that mission with Edie and Ryoko. The thing is I can't quite control those improvements... I actually wanted to complete a new move I came up with. It's a way to trip up the opponents legs."

"Show me." She beckoned him using her hand to make the 'bring it on' gesture.

"Well miss I'm not sure how to do it again. I came up with this on instinct. My opponent was faster and stronger so I needed a way to neutralize him by getting him to the ground..."

Zell spoke softly and just looked at the floor of the ring tapping his toe against it. The truth was that being in a coma for as long as he was left him skittish and destitute. The austere expression chiseled into Tenshi's countenance look wasn't really helping his confidence it was more so hurting it. 

"Zellous, you need to grow a backbone. When you speak to people you need to make eye contact and project your voice. You are not a child, you are a young man, and this world will eat you alive if you can't grow a pair. So come at me and show me this move you came up with!"

She was almost maternal in her admonishment but that that changed as she invoked a very sudden rage and started to charge the doe eyed genin. She didn't use her true speed, coming at him so he could atleast see her, brandishing a kunai no less. Zell bent backward in an attempt to dodge but his legs and back had not gained back their nubility, thus as Tenshi swung her kunai down she was able to slice him in a diagonal line. The cut was not deep but it was long extending from his right shoulder his left flexor. 

"Next time I cleave you clean through with the kunai!"

She roared as she jumped and rotated unfurling a roundhouse kick into his injured shoulder and sending him sprawling clear cross the ring into the ropes. The elasticity of ropes combined with his momentum made them stretch and shoot him back toward Tenshi, however his instincts were starting to comeback, he jumped up, spread his legs, and thrust his palms downward. The combination of these movements, specifically his hand placement on the top of Tenshi's head allowed him to transfer his momentum and leap frog her. Turning around he slid feet first coiling his lead leg around her instep and positioning his rear leg at her calf. 

*DORROP---*

*THWACK*

Before he could complete the move a rather awkward cross from Tenshi?s rocked him offhand. The force of the blow caused his body to bounce off the plywood mat of the ring and carry him back into a dazed standing position. The throbbing pain and disorientation were tremendous disadvantages but he kept his wits about and dashed backward expecting her to press on with her attack.

*SEIKUKEN*

Zell dropped down into his patented defensive posture, bent knees raised outstretched hands with open palms, but to his surprise Tenshi did not move.

"Wow you really are so use to getting your ass kicked you bounced right up. That's actually kind of impressive in a really so awful it's good sort of way. But like I said this isn't meant to be a spar it's meant to be instructional. Now that we got your blood running we can ratchet it back a little."

Zell still did not break his stance, he had watched plenty of TV on the island, the moment he let his guard down she was going to hit him really hard and say something along the lines of, 'a good shinobi never lets his guard down'.

"If you don't get out of a fighting stance I'm going to punch you in the face for not listening to me properly."

Just like that Zell relinquished his Seikuken as Tenshi walked over to him and inspected his legs.

"The move works. It's actually a really nice basic way to get an overwhelming opponent onto the ground. The problem right now is that your body is lacking in strength so you can't even utilize the quick set up into it. We're going to completely overhaul that aspect and get you on a strength building regiment. That means we're going to get some weights and I'm going to run you through something called a circuit. It's going to suck but it'll be rewarding."

The young genin hated one thing above everything else when it came to 'training' and that was weights. He was rather weak and considering the fact he had been comatose for a month this was not going to be a rewarding experience. Tenshi was absolutely right, this was going to suck.

​


----------



## Kenju (May 8, 2014)

[5 Lives Code - Danger Heartbreak Dead Ahead]
-Mission: Kill The Traitor (Part 14)-
[FONT=?Book Antiqua?]
The three individuals sent as attack dogs after a single boy named Shinomori Aoshi, had yet again indulged themselves in a meaningless conversation. However, what was meaningless to one had not been so meaningless to the other two.

The one who lead that conversation with her curious words, was the usually silent Riokou.

"So I found it odd, that the girl who had been kidnapped seemed to be totally on her kidnappers side, the same person who killed her loved ones,"

The hooded girl spoke as she walked faster and faster, eventually walking ahead of the small pack without noticing. Her eyes paced side to side, inspecting the branches and bushes on both sides, but to no avail.

"Well you are a shinobi, I'm not to knowledgeable of their abilities but you people are capable of casting those illusions,"

Veronika spoke as she gave a faint smile covered in red lipstick. She didn't seem to have much interest as her silver armor clanked with every step.

"I thought the same thing myself, however there's more that I have to question. For example, not only had he not tried to kill me but there were no signs of the deaths of anyone else,"

She had probably brought up this discussion after being bored for quite some time. Even she had her limits, as such, the curiosity from yesterday had sneaked its way in.

Moving around with his tall figure, Sugiha also added in as he watched the back of the smaller girl. His mask hiding whatever expression he was currently making.

"It's quite simple Ms.Riokou, leaving around a bloody mess would leave a trail.....I've gone through such an experience several times out of of joy,"

The hooded kunoichi fumbled her hand within her front pockets, moving her eyes downward on the grass below. At the same time she kept an ear on the footsteps of the co-workers behind her. Riokou slightly turned her face to the side and spoke with her eyes hidden.

"Yes but that still leaves the girl. Why would he need to kidnap her?? Why not kill her like he did the rest.....Then again, that girl did have a special elemental. Maybe that's why-"

WOOSH

The large spear welled by the equally large Sugiha was swung like a fan that created a large cut through the wind as it aimed to decapitate Riokou.
But before her head could go soaring into the air, the kunoichi completely let the strength in her legs and knees go limp. The triangular blade just pasing centimeters over her scalp. The strong strong gust of wind completely from the attack blew of the purple hood.

Her long green pony tail flew through the air as she turned to face the obvious attacker to her back. Just when she had, that masked traitor stepped forward and came with a straight jab with his long weapon. In a quick attempt to evade, Riokou lhrew upper body backwards, the spear stabbing the air above her stomach. The next move was made by her, forcing her legs upwards and kicking the black weapon of death into the air and twisting her bent body into a back flip.

Landing on a single knee and letting a single hand slow her momentum, Riokou's hardened gaze stared at the just recent allies.

"What's the meaning of this!?"

She stood in a straightened position. Like a gift from the heavens, the black spear descended and was easily caught with in Sugiha's hands without his eyes leaving even a bit away from Riokou.

"Come now, Ms.Riokou, I'm sure your curious little mind can figure it out,"

He spoke while resting the spear on his shoulder.

Veronika, who had been still and silent up till now had finally spoken as she folded her arms in a confident smile.

"I truly believe, it's obvious. Riokou of Silent Honors, you know too much. You haven't fully connected the dots but you are getting too close and for that you're getting burned. You should have kept silent like those infamous knights you like to glorify,"

She spoke those mocking words, that only served to press the wrong buttons in Riokou's head. Her hand easily took the form of a clenched fist out of pure emotion.

"So, you were hiding something after all. Is that it, Veronika-san, do you hide behind lies and trick those that you that you've been working with even if just for a short while!? Is that all the chivalry you have!? Is that what it means to be a knight to you!?"

A surge of energy overflowed with Riokou's and an obvious light had taken over her eyes like a fire. It was a fire that went by a single phrase known as will. This much had not been ignited when she heard about the deaths of those children, it would not have been ignited this much even if had been killed in a surprise attack by Aoshi.

But what did ignite it was chivalry being trampled upon.

That fire lit had an obvious take over her body. This were her true colors,

In contrast, the blonde haired knight known as Veronika had wiped away that proud smile of hers and gruesome hard stare faced off with the child before her,

"Watch your mouth child. Just because you play knight doesn't mean you are one! The age of knights has come to an end and there is very few of us left. Sadly, chivalry is dying a painful and slow death and just like what Uragiri told us to do if you caught wind of what was going on....*I truly believe*, you too will die a painful and slow death!"

Riokou was not alone in that fire, Veronika too burned with that fire known as will. Whoever's was not strong enough would be turned to ashes

"True, I'm not a knight and I don't know what it's like to live the life of one. However, even if the world is casting away chivalry that doesn't mean we should as well! Veronika Orwell, that armor that signifies your knighthood, I'll smash every bit of it!...Now that's enough, There is* no need for words, only justice.....Silent Honors*!!" [/font]​


----------



## LunarCoast (May 9, 2014)

*Elemental Affinity*

Ruku passed by peaking through the door for a brief moment to check on the two and smirks, "Oi, oi, Akarusa big day tommorow you need that sleep. Birdy agrees right?" April turns her head to look at Ruku her eyes reflecting the moonlight back at him she makes no noise however, instead just keeping an eye upon him.

Hatori looks up from his pillow and responds, "Easy to say when so much has happend to me in this past week."Tunring his head towards sensei but finds he had already left and the door closed, the only proof he had that Ruku was still their was a set of feet and a brief thud. He sighs before pushing his head back into the pillow and trying to get his much needed sleep.

~The following Morning~

Hatori stirrs the sunlight touching his face, although this was not quite enough to wake him April provided that with a hoot, which fails. She tries once more, and seems annoyed when he doesn't quite wake up instead she resorts to other more extreme methods leaping down onto the bed and appears to smirk before she pushes a talon down lightly into his ankle gradually increasing the force behind it until he wakes up leaping pulling his legs back upto his chest quickly. "OW! What the hell April?!" He screams before he event fully openned his eyes to see the culprit.... this god damn owl.

April takes flight to avoid being hit by Hatori's suddern movement landing back further up the bed and looking at him. Hatori growls, at the owl before slowly pulling the covers back to inspect the damage having partly a somewhat deep puncture in the skin. He glares up at her before he hears the door open, turning his attention to the wooden frame he comes into sight of Ruku who appeared to have put his left arm in a bandage since last night.
"Sensei... you're arm what happend?"
Ruku smiles, "Oh nothing important do not worry, anyway get dressed we're going to train before heading to Konoha, so get dressed.... and wear your best cloths."

Hatori comments, "Wouldn't it be prudent to wear my worst cloths if we are training?" His eyes remaining focused upon the bandaged arm, more than curious as to what happend last night to cause such a wound. Ruku notices and leaves, "Don't worry today shouldn't get any dirt on you. I will be outside in the orchad."

He gives a hefty sigh looking at April and states, "April once this is over me and you are going to need to talk about this...." he utters the final bit under his breath before jumping out of bed and getting dressed as Ruku requested putting on his 'best' clothing before heading outside and calling April to his shoulder who is more than happy to respond.

He steps out the deep yellow sunlight, looking towards the sun rise to the east. It was beyond early in the mourning for him, he actually wondered at times how April managed it she didn't seem to sleep, certainly not for very long hours of the day or night despite being a nocturnal huntress. Still the warmth it provided was welcomed upon the exposed areas of skin and the soft breeze of wind helped wake him up ever so slightly at a time. He began walking down to the orchad keeping an eye out for Ruku as he went.

It took the best part of the hour to actually find him, towards the far eastern edge of the orchad up aginste a tree that was seperate from the others. It wasn't a apple that much was for certain as the leaves on it's branches despite not being in the winter seasons were a wide variety of browns, reds, greens, and even some with bluish vains that ran through the leaf. "Sensei it would of been nice if you told me where to find you but will admit you look cool as all hell! Why don't you wear that more often?"


*Spoiler*: _Ruku_ 









"Sorry, I didn't quite have time to think you might not be able to find this place. I'm a ANBU and people around here know me too well for me to wear the same clothing while on duty. Anyway, can I ask what you know about the elements of chakra?"
Hatori takes a moment of thought before remembering what Shin had done while they were hunting down the meteorite for Shins new sword, "Like... water and stuff?"
Ruku rolls his eyes and facepalms, "What do they teach you kids at the academy these days.... Yes Water is one of them and 'stuff'." He pulls out a scroll and un wraps it across the floor before pointing to a 10-Pointed star, "...ok the present shinobi world their are 5 main element types of chakra.

Katon, which complements wind and thus is also strong aginste it. Futon, which is strong aginste lightning jutsu, but is weak to fire. Raiton, strong aginste Earth jutsu, but weak to wind. Doton, strong to water, weak to lightning, and water strong to fire, weak to earth.

Most shinobi will have access to one or two of these elements. Given time some have learned to master them all but such a feat is rare and something neither of us two will likely posess regardless, the point is all elements are equal and should you be matched aginste someone who uses a jutsu of equal strength but the opposing element type the one with the advantage will come out on top. Understand?"

Hatori frowns, he felt like he was back at school again all this talking and no action. Ugh. "Yeah.... I guess but you mentioned fire complements wind and vice versa but then said they were weak aginste one another. That is very contradictory."

Ruku smirks, "Atleast you was listening then. I am wrong, but I am also correct."
Hatori frowns, "Sensei, remind me to throw cold water over your head next time we wake up this early. You cannot be wrong and right at the same time, that much is impossible!"
"Not at all. It's simple science, fire cannot not exsist without wind it requires the air for combustion forcing more air into this only makes the flames stronger, a competent shinobi with access to both fire and wind jutsu will take advantage of this. Similiarly a shinobi with lighting and water, and so on. Sadly, once again these techniques are very limited as most of the time they require you to simultanously combine two types of chakra often by taking advantage of a Kekkei Genkai."

Hatori frowns, "Right so whats the point in telling me that then, if I cannot access those other 'types' it seems pointless to have that knowledge."
"Until someone uses a Blaze Release infront of you and you respond wrongly resulting your death. Elements are complex, you do the wrong thing and you have only made the incoming jutsu stronger, and not only that be wasted chakra. Regardless, thats what this true is all about. It is infused with chakra from a young age, meaning in effect it draws upon every basic elemental nature. While this means nothing important, it does provide us with a very unique paper. Here... let me show you."He puts his hand into his pocket before holding it out in the palm of his hand. Hatori stares intently as the paper began to crimple and dampen very so slightly.

"Hmmm? Curious I suppose that means you have water and....?"
"Lightning which would be my primary affinity. Water is just something I learned to use, anyway you take a piece and we'll find out what your affinitiy is from there I can teach you to make use of it but given what I already told you about that cave, chances are we already know your affinity."
Hatori nods and snatched up the piece of paper holding it between his fingures for a moment waiting patiently, the white paper turning ever so slightly darker as it became damp and eventually became too weak and heavy falling to the ground leaving fragments behind. "So water?"


----------



## Atlantic Storm (May 9, 2014)

*Ren Houki*

KONOHA FOREST

_________________​
*LT: Another Day with Makoto IV;*



"*KONOHA WHIRLWIND!*" Makoto shouted boisterously, his leg cleaving straight through the bark of a nearby tree like an axe. The snapping sound of timbre reached Ren's ears, followed by the sound and, later, appearance of the collapsing tree. The Houki grumbled to himself, stopping just short of the branch the tree had just smashed through and leaping over the large bark. As the distance between the two shinobi increased, Ren could vaguely discern more distant cries of *"KONOHA WHIRLWIND!"* behind him, signalling for the next few trees that collapsed in front of him, causing him to stumble every once in a while and, in one case, almost fall over.

"Dammit, that fucking monster." Ren muttered to himself, looking back at the wake of destruction he and Makoto had left. Collapsed trees leaning onto each other like dominoes with billows of splinters and dust from where the taijutsu user had left his devastating strikes. If nothing else, his tenacity and physical strength were inhuman. 

Soon, Makoto caught up, speeding past Ren as the Houki began to lose momentum. Cursing to himself, he stopped for a moment, bending down while his eye began to focus on a nearby branch, an idea beginning to hatch in his brilliant mind. If it worked, then there would be no way for Makoto to catch up to him. Forming a handseal, he put his plan into action.​


----------



## Sumon (May 9, 2014)

*Shinomori Aoshi, Land of Rivers*
_Arc: The Hunt
Part 24: Back and forth_

Aoshi?s body against his will was pulled to the hunters with great speed. He could see the woman?s left hand extended, getting closer and closer to him as it was aimed at his chest. No defense could save Aoshi from the sharp and long nails of her penetrating his cold skin. 

Misao, Aoshi?s ?servant? from atop of the apple tree, sweated as she saw her master getting nearer his death. She?d intercept the attack herself, but she was too weak, too slow, she wouldn?t make it in time. 

Aoshi was only centimeters away from the enemy, slightly above the ground, floating in air, when the woman launched her left hand and had her 40 centimeters long nails pierce the defenseless chest of Aoshi. Immediately the blood spilled out of the criminal?s mouth onto the woman?s scarlet hair, as the nails were stuck in between his ribcage. But that wasn?t enough for the woman, not yet. 

?Jōzan no Kugi!?

She shouted immediately afterward and the left hand nails began multiplying and growing inside Aoshi?s body. The nails extended even further to all sides, just like the woman?s crazy hair pointed everywhere, and pierced every single vital organ and muscle of Aoshi ? his heart, lungs, stomach, kidney ? they were all completely destroyed by the woman?s attack. Light from Aoshi?s red eyes disappeared in an instant as the nails came through his chest and exited through his neck, back, stomach, legs ? everywhere. But it really wasn?t Shinomori Aoshi, just a trunk of wood that had been replaced with the real body of Aoshi....

?Kawarimi no Jutsu?

A puff of white smoke enveloped the breathless and pierced body of Aoshi, and a wooden log with the woman?s nails inside appeared instead. Simple technique that was taught in academies, but vital nonetheless had just saved the criminal?s life. A split of a second late and he would be dead now...

The real Aoshi, alive but with scratches on his slightly bloody chest, appeared 15 meters away from the hunters, just under the apple tree where Misao hid, who gasped in relief that her master was safe. He took off his torn robe and dropped in on the ground next to his katana, exposing his naked chest,

?My nails, my beautiful nails, how dare you.? The woman was pissed. She withdrew her left hand nails back to 40 centimeters and launched the decimated trunk on the ground. The woman proceeded to look closely at her nails, to see if they weren?t chipped, whereas the man just stayed behind her, waiting for the orders. The woman was playing the first fiddle in their duo, partnership, love relationship or whatever the hell it was.

While the woman was busy looking at her beloved nails, Aoshi decided to go on attack. In an instant he, pulled the katana out of the ground and launched his body at drifting woman. With left hand holding the hilt of katana, and right hand placed at the end of the hilt, he held the hilt at his chest while the blade was pointed forward in straight line. 

This move caught the hunters by surprise, who didn?t anticipate the criminal to attack. Aoshi quickly covered the distance and it had looked as if he?d get the woman, whose mind was somewhere else, but the man reacted to Aoshi?s move and pulled the woman aside from the sharp end of the blade, while with the other hand he threw his lantern at incoming Aoshi. 

?Itsuryuu no Gasu!?

The man with his high voice shouted out as Aoshi?s katana drove through the metallic lantern, shattering its glass side panels. Upon the shattering, the man?s technique came into play. A huge spill of dark liquid spilled all over Aoshi?s body, putting a strange and strong smell on him. But it didn?t seem to have any effect, so Aoshi twisted his blade a bit so he could get a better grip, and, since the lantern was connected with a chain to the scythe that the man was wielding, attempted to pull the man to himself. The man slightly moved forward, but got the better handle of the chain and resisted Aoshi?s tricky move. And since the man was physically much stronger than the criminal, Aoshi was overpowered and pulled at the man himself. 

There was only one choice to avoid being pulled ? abandon the katana. Since his blade was stuck in the lantern, he let go of it as getting pulled would cause the same destiny to him as it did to the trunk of wood from before ? complete decimation. But before he let go of it, he transferred his ice chakra into the blade using Hyōton no jutsu, making the blade glow in light blue colour and increasing its cutting power. This move was supposed to delay the man by making him work extra on avoiding the deadly katana flying at him.

Finally, the woman had snapped out of her thoughts and came at Aoshi, swinging her long nails like crazy. But the nails were different, they were on fire... 

?Katon: Honoo no Yōna?

Apparently, the woman had used some kind of fire technique that had made her nails blaze in intense fire. As she swung her nails, Aoshi was jumping backwards in an attempt to avoid them. He did a great job at first, but something caught his attention. At the place where the lantern was destroyed and a spill of dark liquid happened, covering the grass in strong smell, the grass had suddenly caught fire after the woman swung her nails there. 

And it finally dawned on him that the liquid that came from the lantern, the same liquid that had covered Aoshi as well, was gas ? an extremely flammable liquid! If the criminal would get at least touched by the woman?s fiery nails, he?d be enveloped in flames! He had to be extremely careful now, considering not only was he on the verge of catching a fire, but also disarmed as his katana was somewhere at the man, in his possession probably. And to make matters even worse, the fire that had been started on grass was spreading quickly. Not only would it set the whole terrain on fire, destroying every tall tree in an area including the apple tree in which Misao was hiding, but also cause a giant smoke visible from far away, signalling current whereabouts of him, which would cause even more hunters to track Aoshi ? the wanted criminal ? down.​


----------



## Chaos Theory (May 9, 2014)

*Akane|Genin|Liquid Time*

*[Training Grounds, Konohagakure]​*
[Learning A New Move]
*Liquid Time*​
It had been a few days since they, she and that girlish boy Ren, had completed that weird Eliqiuem Mission that Dr. Kuriyama had roped her into. Seemed that the young looking granny has powerful ties here in Konoha. So in thanks for the help Akane loaned the almost catastrophic  mission the good Dr. pulled a few strings and helped get the girl accepted into the village. Now she sat within one of Konoha's many training grounds. A bored expression crossed her features as she let out a long yawn while tears formed in the corner of her eyes. Mizuirono lay by Akane with her head in her lap as the girl scratched behind her left ear.  "I dun go 'n' see no wan" Akane sighs with a frown that slowly spread across her lips. If this was supposed to be a training ground, where in the hell was everybody? 

 "Akane, it's three in the morning. I doubt that anyone is up at this hour. Much less willing to spar with you.",  "Well, wat am Ah 'possed to do den?" is asked in return. Stretching a bit Mizuirono yawns before pulling her head up,  "Well, why don't you go over the equipment that nice girl gave you when you interviewed?" is replied. Akane's red eyes seemed to light up as she pulled the tool kit around her waist and to her side. Opening the flap she looks inside. She had only looked inside it a couple of times since she got it as granny kept her pretty busy. In exchange for keeping the girl up, she expects Akane to do chores around the Academy, like helping out around the grounds and feeding the pigs and what not. 

They only asked her to help cook once though as the Frog Legs and Potato Gumbo wasn't the best seller the school ever offered. But those are stories for another time. 

Now she looked down into her kit, the first thing that she pulled out was a smoke bomb. She had seen these before as other Ninja had carried them. But being mostly a Taijutsu fighter that relied on instinct and surroundings. She didn't really know what to think of the small black orb. Nor did she really know any of it's uses.  "Wat you dink dis does?" is asked as Akane showed the small black sphere to her sister.  "I'm not all that sure Akane." is replied. The wolf was smarter than the girl, but she only knew what she knew. And that wasn't much when it came to Ninja Tools and the like. 

Akane looked that the orb, she was never good with these things.  "Wander wat you do wid it?" is asked. With a shrug, and since it looked edible, she does one of the things that she is really good at. Putting it between her teeth she starts to bite down on it.  "I don't think"

*-CRACK!-*

The orb fractures as Mizuirono tries to warn the girl not to. The Smoke Bomb pops and Akane's mouth is flooded with thick white clouds of smoke that billow from her swollen cheeks. Her body is soon swallowed by the blanketing smoke.  "I tried to tell you that eating that was a bad idea." Mizuirono states as she too is taken in by the blanket of smoke.   "BLARG!" is yelled. Akane coughs, sputters and wheezes as she stumbled from the cloud of smoke.  Waving her hand in front of her face she sputters and doubles over.  "Well, Akane. Did you learn anything? is asked as the wolf calmly walked from the smoke as it is blown away.   "Yeah, dey dun taste all dat good." is whined as she touched the light burns that surrounded her lips.   "Dat hurt" is muttered as she adjusted her tool kit. 

 "Ah'm train den. Doin' nuttin' is borin'." is muttered as she squatted. With a growl she forms the seal of Tiger. In a poof of smoke she uses her Beast Human Technique. Her stance lowers until she fires off toward the center of the battlefield. Taking a sharp turn she lines up with a training target and leaps into a spin. But using Passing Fang was an ill advised idea. She had forgotten to fasten her tool kit. Smoke Bombs, Explosive Tags, Kunai and  Shuriken fly in all manner of directions. The grounds are soon covered in smoke and explosions as Akane's mistake goes into overdrive. 

 "Akane!" Mizuirono yells while dashing into the carnage and as the smoke clears the devastation becomes clear as Kunai and Shuriken litter the ground. Dead center near the dummy, is another dummy. Akane lays on the ground growling and gnawing at the wire that now tied her body up.  "Akane, what have you done now?" is asked as the girl struggled against her binds. Her face grew red as wire slipped where it shouldn't.  "You gonna jus' sit dar?" is mumbled as she bit at the wire in her mouth.  "I'm trying" is replied as Mizuirono bit at the wire around her ankles trying to cut them clean from her. ~


----------



## LunarCoast (May 9, 2014)

Hatori comments, "While this is cool and all, having access to water elemental jutsu is cool and all what use is it if I don't have any techniques to use with it?"
Ruku nods, "That's very true. So now you got 3 hours to come up or develop something of your own, or to put more strictly on your own accord. While I have access to water it is far from my speciality and what I do have are techniques are beyond your present capabilities so, you got 3 hours."

Hatori glares at Ruku who now sits under the tree, and watches. Hatori grunts, "So much for a sensei."

Ruku looks up at Hatori intently, "I'm in no condition to train besides, if you got Zennyo watching over you chances are your somewhat important."
"Huh?"Hatori turns his head confused, "How did you know that name I never mentioned it..."
"You talk in your sleep, now get to work."

Hatori looks at April who seems to confirm Ruku's words, which did not quite sit well with him. He didn't want anyone to know about that certainly not sensei, even if what he claimed was true and he trained under his grandfather, and that was even assuming his grandfather was a Shinobi at some stage. Anyway, he was now thankful he recovered those scrolls from his families vault, 3 hours was certainly not enough time to come up with anything completely new but he could maybe adapt or learn one of the kenjutsu listed in those scrolls finding a quite and secluded spot he removes one and begins to very quickly glance over the pages until finding what he was looking for...


----------



## Chaos Theory (May 9, 2014)

*Akane|Genin|Konohagakure*

*[Haruno, Sakura's Medical Academy, Konohagakure]​*​
[Eliqiuem II: The Girl that Would Fight]​

Akane's eyes widen and her head slowly turns toward Ren. Did this girl in boy's skin just insult the way that she spoke? Her lips part in a sneer allowing those pointed fangs to glisten in the daylight. Pulling her arm from the fence she walked the short way over to him which caused his nose to wrinkle as she approached him. Her bottomless eyes lock with his as she allowed the back of her hands to lay on her hips.  "Wat you say boy-o?" is asked as she bucked up at him from the other side of the fence. Her chest hit his which made him take a step back.  "Ah dun lak de way you are talkin' boy-o. Keep dat up 'n' Ah'll bite you twig and berries off 'n' make dem into ah gumbo." is threatened.  "Akane, there are children present, watch what you say!",  "Wat, dey look old 'nough to kno' wat is wat. You have twig 'n' berries or de bush 'n' rabbit hole.",  "Akane!" 

The red head crossed her arms and pulled her gaze away Mizuirono and the wolf merely sighed.  "Akane... Akane!" is shouted. The red head cut her glance at the wolf as it scolded her.  "Wat Ah do?" is asked as she fully looked back to her sister.  "Simply watch your language around these young kids." is stated. It wasn't the fact she made the threat or the threat itself. But her speaking it in front of these Genin. The wolf then looked to Ren, the boy seemed more flustered then he was just moments ago.  "As for you. I'd take that threat very seriously. She'd do it in a heartbeat. As for how she talks. It is more or less what you speak, it's just a swamp dialect variation. The more you hear it, the easier it is to understand."

Just remember that most 'T' sounds are replaced with a 'D' sound. After that it should be easy to decipher what it is that she stays. Slang though, you can ask me about6. Though I would hope you understood the connotation of the threat." is offered up to Ren's question. Then turning back to Kuriyama.  "We'd be happy to help, but if you'd want Akane to not eat Kon-Kon there I would ask if you had food to spare, also for the betterment of the mission. Maybe a bath as well for my sister." is offered up.  "Ah baf, well if you wan me to" she states pulling off her coat. Her tank top is next, wearing no bra she left her body for all to see.  "Akane! we are in front of people not used to our customs. Please put your shirt back on.",  "Why Ah can no take ah baf wid ah shirt on."

 "We'll feed you two first"

Akane pulls her dirty shirt back on as the head mistress sends for the food. The small group is then led to a small pick nick area where they are all served a little something. Akane, living in the wild even apart from her own family for so long didn't like setting at the table. So she sat next to Mizuirono on the ground as they ate.  "You got to try dis" the girl states holding a spoon full of food to Mizuirono. The animal doesn't hesitate and licks the bite off which causes the girl to grin before digging back in to the disgust and shock of some that watched her. ~

_ -Later, Gym Complex and Showers_

"Ah dun need you help!" the girl screamed as she fought with three girls that were attempting to help her get disrobed and cleaned. Seemed that Mirai Haruno had heard that there was a wild woman on campus that was more animalistic then some on the Inuzuka Clan. The idea struck her that having an ally that savage could be a boon for her group, especially against Edie. So she sent three of her most trusted lackeys to help the girl. In a show of comradery. But what the Haruno didn't bank on was how wild this girl was as she fought and struggled  as they stripped her down.  "Dat no right!" is yelled as she clocked one in the face with her fist. Crying the girl runs from the showers while a black eye formed. The water can then be heard cutting on.  "Wat dat! Wat Shampoo!" more fighting can be briefly heard until the girls give and explain what should be done as they leave.  "Ah kno' dat" is barked  back. ~~

_-Little Later_

 "Wat are you tryin' to put mah boobs in!" 

"It's called a bra" one girl replied as he tried to fasten it up.  "Ah dun lak it!" is yelled as she fought. "All girls wear them!"  is yelled. Akane stops allowing them to fasten it. She then grabs on of their uniforms and lifts their shirt. Sure enough she was wearing one.  "Ah still no lak it" is grumbled as she ripped it off. The panties and short skirt is also ripped off as she walked out into the gym. A couple of guys go red in the face as they spot the red head walking up to them with Haruno's skanks in hot pursuit. One was tucking a shirt back in, but that isn't what was being looked at. It was Akane.

She stopped in front of a boy and put her hands on her hips.

 "Strip" 

"What?"

"Ah need you cloths" is replied as hers were being cleaned. The boy looks at her funny, which only gets him decked. She then strips him to the girl's that followed her horror. ~~~ 

_-Later, Back with the Group_

Akane walked back outside. Now cleaned she actually looked presentable. Except for the gym cloths she wore. Which were a size or two too big. The shorts feel just past her knees, covering the fact she was going commando, and is tied with string so they fit. The tank top was so large that the cut out arms holes threatened to spill her breast at the slightest wrong movement. Since her boots were being cleaned as well she opted to go barefoot. 

 "Ah'm ready to go" is muttered as she tied her hair back up with some string.~~~~


----------



## Atlantic Storm (May 9, 2014)

*Ren Houki*

HARUNO SAKURA MEDICAL ACADEMY

_________________​
*Eliqiuem IV;*


Ren frowns at her threat, taking a moment or two to process it into a coherent sentence in his head. Briefly, he wondered if this is what it felt like to be dyslexic, having words all jumbled up and then needing to arrange them inside his head. The wolf next to her decided to step in before the situation could escalate, however, quickly warning the Houki not to provoke her and providing him an explanation that she spoke what he spoke, but in 'swamp dialect'. _"So she's a country bumpkin."_ He silently concluded to himself after the girl's companion finished it's exposition. 

From there, the girl was offered a bath, to which she reluctantly accepted and immediately stripped off, much to the embarrassment of the surrounding shinobi. _"Definitely a bumpkin."_ Ren thought to himself. Eventually, after a lot of fussing and difficult-to-discern grumbling on the red-head's end, Akane proceeded with the bath and headed inside the facility while Ren waited outside with the other shinobi. Did she seriously have to take a bath before the mission? Granted, she was disgusting, but it was still poor form and a waste of time.

An hour (or something like that; Ren ended up forgetting to keep track in his boredom) later, the girl emerged. The mud stains were gone, revealing a somewhat tanned and leathery skin, clearly calloused with intense training. Though, her disposition was still unruly and barbaric, still possessing the same restlessness and innate aggressiveness in her eyes. The clothes that were several sizes too big on her didn't help much, either. Getting up from the stump he sat himself on, Ren dusted off his trousers. "Come on, let's get this over with."​


----------



## Chronos (May 9, 2014)

_Chuunin Exam Commence _
_Gouge Through Deception_
​
"Welcome man and woman, children of all kind and of all sizes. Shinobi and Kunoichi every village from both White's and Black's factions. I'll be your instructor. You can call me Deima Natsugare."

Within a closed building overseeing the Western Coast of the Village of Konoha, huddle up on the largest hill there stood a man, whom's grin protruded from his lips. Among the not so distant landscape were a variety of village Shinobi gathered upon a stage, who towered several stories backwards. In the area were not only witnesses of every village faction viewing their respective village ninja stood, but leaders of all kinds and spectators with cheer and magnitude of emotive excellence. A valley of Ninja stood before the man of name Deima Natsugare. While he wore a white robe above his outfit, he lazily wore a ear piece microphone to spread his voice towards the on going fans. Sluggishly holding a switchable knife in his hands while his gaze was focused on a piece of thick wood he held on the other grip. Carving the wooden surface with a random figure of his own design. This was an event that was held every year and it demonstrated the inner peace that loomed between the two factions. A fun game wherein these shinobi would participate to ascend in not only rank, but as people, as ninja, as members of the worlds police force!

"I stand here today and greet you, young Shinobi from all over the world. You who have paved their roads with blooming resolution, you who have stood before trails and trails have now honed your skills and tactical assets. I will be the usher of the first test, I will see if your are worthy. But as a I stand I am not the only judge. Before you stands a myriad of villages, each of which are viewed by the Kages some of whom stand among the premises. To witness you, the hope of the near future, the sea of talent that exude of the other. Will you bring honor, or same? Today is the day to witness it all."

Among the village in itself stood countless of open markets and playgrounds, among other entertainment that would pale in comparison to the recent event. From small carnivals to children to games that involve that traditional fish capture, or the simple _'try to drop the bottles'_ game. The crowed screamed. The man still caught up in his carving, eyes focused and hands slicing the edge of the wood. With such blatant and apparent ease his smile didn't not go upturned as he continued.

"We stand here today due to the honest and most generous offer of the Village's Hokage, Rakiyo Uchiha. The man who offered himself to host the games in this village, followed by the donations of business that wide spread throughout the world. Natsu Nakano being the most prominent benefactor that helped us greatly in the forming of this ensemble you see today. Without it we wouldn't be enjoying this sunny, beaming morning among all these resolute shinobi."  

His hands soon swayed to present all the contestants that will participate on the event. All stood with eyes engulfed in ecstasy of either fear, nervousness, joy, glee, seriousness, or whatever emotion had evoked. Eyes peering at the man, set man who's glasses hid his iris with the brilliant of the sun, returning to his hand movements he continued. As the thunderous claps and cheers of specific names of set contestants have beamed through the stage, people stood and rose their banners and clapped with such intensity.  

"This, my fellow colleagues, shinobi, men and woman, spectators of all kind. Is the Chuunin Exams! I stand here today to tell you all, that the Chuunin Exams is divided into two subgroups. Firstly, the intelligence division, where we test each and every contestant on their, well, pretty obviously, their brain capabilities. And the second, and the one which most of you are excited for, is the part where these children battle among the other in a competition. One of which will cause each of the other to excel at what the do best, and utilize each and every single aspect of their talent."

He places the finished statue and it, resembled and insignia. One of unity and companionship, with all the totem held the insignia of each participating village, all together held by the sign that was ushered in the final ninja war. In the records that spoke when the lands unified themselves to fight a greater evil. When the great Naruto and Sasuke unified their prowess to defeat the very evil Madara Uchiha, and brought peace to the world once again. Finally lifting his gaze to the crowed, while flicking his fingers as he did so with such patience and flair. A pedestal appeared in a poof of smoke several steps beyond each Genin.

"And I conclude with this. I present to you all, the first marking of the Chuunin Exams. There, before you stands and egg. One of will form and turn into an animal that would represent your inner most. It will show to you an all who is to be trusted and who is to be slain. The methods created by none other than one of our brilliant scientist, to give all an advantage, and an understanding... Now, to you all. Follow forward and pick your egg, it will drain you and soon form into what animal you are. A personality test, one of which will make you guys understand what you are up against."

Upon picking one of the eggs place for himself, it soon began to flash in a particles of light. Swallowing his chakra from the tip of his fingers while, shaping, twisting and forming in the very eyes of each spectator. While the particles of lighting showed a beautiful gleams of light, soon the egg took shape and began to shake in his hand. He smirked under his own breath, while a slight fissure overwhelming his body, as he could fell his core being sucked in, the egg finally 'hatched' and out of it sprung a small sloth. 

"And like this, it shows you my personality through this animal. Now, after such event. You are all to enter the set building behind me, withing there will be papers sat upon chair with twenty questions. Each paper will already have your names assigned, so all you need to do is answer and submit it on the small box in the room. Once done, I myself will grade you. Now... commence!"


----------



## luffy no haki (May 10, 2014)

_Memories of a Hawk V​_
*Konoha,fifteen years ago - August 8th*

As soon as they heard the nurse calling for the doctor, both the medic and Tengu ran into the room, the bad feeling accumulated in his gut up to the moment exploded in the moment he saw an immobile Saori lying on her bed. Usually when a person looks carefully at someone else sleeping, one can see the chest of the sleeping being going up and down marking the rhythm of their breath, but this time Shikigami didn?t see anything, his eyes stared into the Uchiha woman for some moments but before he could actually realize what was going on, another desperate sound took him back to reality. 












The eyes of the jounin immediately got fixed on the source of such sound, there he saw it: a little baby in the arms of one of the nurses crying. For a moment an enormous diversity of feelings engulfed his body however, the joy didn?t last long. Something strange was happening "No..."he said terrified while looking how his son?s body was glowing with a blue light similar to the one emitted by lightning release techniques; on the skin of the kid, marks similar to burns were starting to appear as his cries became louder"NO!"he said, ignoring the words of one of the nurses that told him to get out of the room. Without thinking it twice, Tengu took the baby in his hands and went out of the room.

As soon as he came out, Saori?s parents faced him asking for what was going on, the same as Takao "She died..."he said "What did you say?"the Uchiha old man asked in disbelief"She died...I?m sorry to say it like this but Uchiha Saori wasn?t able to endure the labour..."the doctor came out after Tengu and by the way confirmed the words of the young man"How...How can you be so calm after what you juts said, Bakagami!!?"Takao exploded instantly, why was Tengu there doing nothing nor asking for explanations when his beloved big sister just lost her life? What was he thinking?!

"Taka-kun, please. Take Akaya as far away of the village as you can...If you can take him to _that_ place, please do it."he said, his hair covering his eyes. In this moment he had to be strong and remain cool before the situation; his son was suffering, suffering in front of him and it was all his fault. He knew that something would happen if he and Saori ended  up having a family but...was that baby not meant to be born? No, he would not allow it, even though he still didn?t assimilate the idea of his wife dying, his mind right now was completely concentrated in saving his kid.

"What are you-"

"PLEASE!!! TAKE HIM AND WITH YOUR SUNSHIN GET AS FAR AWAY FROM THE VILLAGE AS POSSIBLE!!!"he yelled, practically begging for the young chunin to attend his request; that caused Takao to look at the baby in Tengu?s arms and his eyes opened, what was happening to the lad? Staring at Akaya and then at Tengu, he only nodded and took the infant in hands before disappearing.

"Tengu-kun what is going on?"Tasuke asked, completely confused a she and his wife weren?t able to follow the situation"Tasuke-san, please stay here so the doctor can explain you everything. There?s something I gotta do..."and then he also disappeared.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Takao was dashing through the forest with all of his might, watching with anguish how his newly born little brother was obtaining wounds out of nowhere. He couldn?t understand it, he wanted to be with Saori in that moment but it was not the time. He ran for some minutes more before stopping at an open place without many trees, what was Tengu planning? That place was full of seals, seals capable of creating a barrier with by infusing chakra into them. 

"What is he planning?"he wondered, and suddenly a noise upset him though he calmed down once he saw Tengu was the one who appeared. Next to him a vessel made of iron of around the same height as the black-haired man."Thank you, Taka-kun...now you can sleep"he said and before the sipky-haired kid could react, Tengu knocked him out and placed the boy twenty meters away from where the limit of the perimeter of the barrier he activated moments later, was. Inside the barrier, next to his father, Akaya was still crying. Shikigami kissed his boy?s forehead before making the seal of the ram.
------------------------------------------------------------

"Uwaaaah, Uwaaah"

The sound of the cries forced his eyes to open, his eye scanning the are while trying to remember what happened. Takao?s black obs opened like plates onc ehe noticed the state of the terrain, did a war take place inside that barrier? His sharp orbs got fixed on the baby before him; next to the kid the lifeless body of Shikigami Tengu was lying on the ground while just next to it, a note saying "Take care of him and the village". The chunin took the kid in his arms, the wounds of before and the light were gone, he looked like a normal kid except for the tattoo located in the same place as his heart.



Hugging the baby while containing the tears, Takao went back to Konoha. Promising Tengu that he would indeed protect Konoha and his nephew.
-----------------
Days later, after Uchiha Saori and Shikigami Tengu?s funeral, Akaya was adopted by the clan leader, Uchiha Ryoga, and Takao as a well respected genius from the clan became his right hand man for both the clan and the baby?s sake. Since then between some maids and the spiky-haired boy the jinchuuriki was being raised as normal baby. During those times, Takao and Kaito?s friendship started for real as their bonds began to grow. They three, Takao, Kaito, and  Akaya would be together until the very end no matter what.

On Akaya?s second birthday, that photograph with a baby Uchiha eating while the older one was looking for the toddler?s safety was taken by the Inuzuka.

_Memories of a Hawk END_

"Hey, wassup. reminiscing a little, huh?"Inuzuka Kaito asked, the annoying smile in his face didn?t even cause a reaction on the Uchiha "Who knows..."


----------



## Olivia (May 10, 2014)

*Kirisaki Shinkō*
*Chunin Exams: The First Test*

Cheers of excitement arose the entire area, as the sun bathed down heavily into the open scenery. There I stood, with my eyes almost sparkling at this development. My hands drew tights as my red hair-bow swayed with the light wind. With an upright posture, I listened to the man named Deima Natsugare speak.

He spoke in almost an announcer like voice, one that wouldn't allow you to feel any boredom. He made a speach about all the villages coming together for this singular event, where even the Kages here would be watching, to see if we could prosper, grow, or to see if we had some form of innate ability lying deep within us.

Then the man explained the two aspects of the Chunin Exams. The first portion had been the intelligence portion. Truth be told I felt that I could do this one confidently. While I definitely wasn't the smartest person around, especially when it comes to people and their emotions, I like to think that my rigorous study habits over the years have helped me increase my brain capacity.

What had me worried was the next portion, the battle portion. I knew it was inevitable, but did I really have to battle these other shinobi? Granted a large portion is weighed on how useful we can be in combat, but I normally like to avoid battles if at all possible. Not only that, but I seem to have a knack at loosing. I have only won one battle since becoming a shinobi, and that was with the support of two others doing the majority of the work!

Maybe I was more suited to be a support fighter. If I accept this role then maybe I can show off my merits in this exam. But who could I support? Well who do I know here? All I know from who is participating is those from Konoha, which would be Edie, Ryoko, and Ren. Actually scratch that, Ryoko can't be on the list because she's a Chunin already.

But I can't stand the other two, or rather, I wouldn't be able to concentrate while being on a team with them. I still can't shake the annoying first impression that Ren gave me, and of course Edie is Edie. Do I need any other words for that? They were both equally annoying in my list. Oh I know, they should totally go out! They're like opposites, and opposites attract! Not only in personality, but in terms of looks as well, it's almost so wrong that it might just work!

I shook my head, I was getting too distracted. Luckily Deima's voice brought me straight back to the present. What he said next piqued my interests, as he explained the first step in getting through the chunin exams. In front of all of us had been placed a single egg.

Apparently if we make direct contact with the egg and let it absorb our chakra, it will form into an animal that suits our personality. I wasn't quite sure if I wanted to believe the mans words, but in a world where spitting fire and summoning talking frogs from different dimensions had been normal, I should have known otherwise.

Soon after making contact with the egg, light particles had shot up into the air. The egg shook and shivered, changing its shape magnificently. However almost too quickly, cracks began to form and a small sloth poked its head outside of the egg. From what I knew, sloths were known as lazy, so would that make him lazy?

With a gulp I took a step forward and grabbed my egg, placing my fingers around the delicate surface. Almost immediately after contact I could feel my chakra being sapped as my fingers stayed suctioned to the oval object. I was almost over-flowing with excitement. What would it be? An owl? Or maybe a crocodile? I was in true amazement as I watched the egg in my hand sap my chakra.

And then nothing. It suddenly stopped, and unlike with the man, didn't shoot out any particles of light or change shape or anything. It just sat still in my hand as if nothing had happened. Did I do something wrong, did I miss an instruction or something? I lightly tapped on the shell, to see if there was any activity inside, but sure enough that didn't bare any results.

Deciding that it wouldn't be hatching any time soon, I opened my newly bought leg-shinobi pouch and placed it softly inside. Soon the roar of the applause rushed over the crowd as I looked around and noticed a few genin hatching theirs almost immediately. A little disappointed, I turned on my heel and looked back towards the back wall.

The man said for me to enter through the building behind him to sit down and take the exam, but how did he expect me to concentrate all my brain power on that when I didn't even know why my little egg didn't hatch! Regardless I couldn't spend too much time lingering on that, I had a test to take.

I took a courageous step forward towards the large building. This first portion would probably figure into the fact as to whether or not I can even think about becoming a chunin. Sure it would be great if someone has a lot of raw power, but if you don't have a brain to think strategically and logically, that alone would be a large detriment in being a chunin leader.

I made my way to the large doors where other genin had already entered. With a large breath I pushed the left door open to reveal a large room, with an assortment of desks, paper, and pencils. I took a few steps inside the classroom like setting and took a seat near the middle of the large room. I turned my focus down on the piece of paper in front of me, picking the wood pencil up from the table, ready to answer these twenty given questions.    
​


----------



## Cjones (May 10, 2014)

*Chunin Exams*

Open markets, playgrounds, rides, games, the streets of Konoha were packed with villagers, tourists and shinobi alike from all the different villages of Black and White as well as guest from around the world, witnessing for the first time one of the biggest and most acclaimed moments in the history of the shinobi world. This event began the process of evaluation, the testing of the newly graduated genin, for them to take all the skills theyve gained since their graduation and apply them in a variety of exams. These exams would encompass all that was learned on how to be a shinobi, and from there they would be assessed. If deemed worthy they would be promoted and would truly be on their way to becoming the future leaders of the shinobi world.

This was the Chunin Exams.

A vast crowd roared with excitement as the man, Deima Natsugare, instruct of the first test began his announcement to the entire village. Shinobi from all over were here, Kage included, to watch their genin, the future, compete as a representative of their home. This was the time to either make or break, to show just how capable you were, to make your home swell with pride as you compete to show that you have what it takes to become part of the very foundation they makes up the might of a village. Today was the day to shine brighter than anyone. The zeal of the crowd only made it that more obvious of how big of an event this was as they erupted in cheers for the slew of genin that stood on stage.

As Deima went on, in a cloud of smoke, a pedestal revealed itself just a few feet from each genin. On these pedestals, as Natsugare explained, were eggs that once touched were take a drink of their chakra and transform into an animal. A personality test he called it, the animal would show who they truly were, a way to weed out those with hidden natures. Slowly each genin preceded to their respective eggs. Some anxiously reaching out, others pondering how to approach, while some simply snatched off its resting place. 

Marietta, intrigued at such ingenuity, looked up the egg with great curiosity. She wondered were the animals that were to pop out real or just ephemeral constructs of chakra. Though before touching it, she let her eyes roam over the sea of people to cheer them on. Eyes darting from person to person her normal aura of machismo, slowly fading into gloom as she saw, becoming gloomy as she saw none of the people who she hopped would be there in the crowd, initially. Then, deep in the crowd, a flash of green and a toothy smile was the image in her eyes as this person, a young girl no more than ten, began waving as hard as she could to make sure she could be seen. That girl was Mariettas cousin, Lucia, and that single image was enough to make her smile extremely hard. 

Though her eyes caught more than just her cousin, who began pointing to the side of her. Next to her was an entire group of males, all from the academy and a mixture of people from the streets, held up various signs withwhat shed like to be words of encourage, but they all mostly consisted of some version of I love you Marietta! in bold print. It was enough to nearly make the girl facepalm before she saw Lucia jump on top of two of them, with her own sign, that read:


*Spoiler*: __ 





> Cugino, whered you put the remote?
> Godaime Hospital is on in 30 min. xoxoxoxo Lucia!
> P.S. Don't forget to go out there and break their legs!​






The young kunoichi simply shook her head as she finally approached her egg, and just plucked it off its resting place. Immediately she could feel the effects of the egg as it began draining her chakra for its own use. A faint hue of blue formed around the egg, before it began vibrating, followed the sound of cracking as cracks began to show on its surface and in a puff of smoke, similar to that of the pedestal, the egg erupted intoa miniature bull. Marietta was easily taken aback as the small creature, which wasnt ephemeral stamp its feet in her hands and ran up her arm and onto her shoulder. A small laugh escaped her as she wiggled her finger in front of it. Her animal was the bull, none too surprising to her really, an animal of strength and warning. 

How clever She said to herself before taking her leave to enter the building where the intelligence part of the test. 

From Marietta, some forty or so odd feet away, Masami looked down on her egg with caution and unease. She knew deep down this wasnt going to end well for her. This egg could bring even greater problems than she already was facing. This egg couldpossible make even more people hate her, those she did and didnt know from all over. Concern evident on her features, she looked all around her, for that one person she knew she could count on, but to her surprise no matter how much she looked in this crowd of genin she couldnt find him, Hisashi. It had been days since she had last seen him, but she was sure they if anything he would show up for the exams.

It seemed as if she was wrong. 

This only added on to her anxiety, as she looked out into the crowd, there she could see her aunt Akemi, with a gentle small as she urge her on. In return she simply gave a beaming smile before casting her eyes down into the egg once again. Her hands fidgeting as she thought about what her decision would be.

Afraid about what it might show? A voice talked to her. Her body, as if on instinct, tensed at the voice. It belonged to her cousin, Katashi, who stood off to the side and stared at her out the corner of his eye. A cold odious stare as he looked at her. On his shoulder laid what was a miniature coyote, whose eyes matched his to the letter. Katashi began to make his way past her to precede on to the second part of the test, but not before stopping right beside her, Masami back toward him. 

Scared everyone might find out just how disgusting you are? If so why not just drop out? Or are you waiting for Hisashi-kun to leap in and save you like some dazzlingly knight? He scoffed. If you havent already noticed, my animal is a coyote an animal known to reveal the _truth_ behind _illusion and chaos_. He emphasized before finally leaving her. His footsteps quickly drowned out by the crowd. 

_Doeshe hate me solike all the others? My own family._ Where her thoughts. If her own blood hated her so much, just what did it really matter? Nothing could possible hurt worse, whether a stranger or a friend, than her own family despising her. 

_Perhaps it would be best if_ Weakly she reached out and picked up the egg. The sensation tingled as her chakra was drained and flowed into the egg. A faint hue of blue appearing, but after a few minutes nothing was happening. The egg shook and rattled, but it didnt burst. Masami simply looked confused before placing it into her pouch and preceding onto the building for the intelligence part of the exam. 

Next would be the intelligence test. The large building that would house the students was quickly filling as the genin began to pile in. Soon there was a loud crash mixed in with the hustle and bustle as a young girl, hair the mixture of pink with purple highlights, somehow lurched and stumbled forever, knocking over a row of chairs but was caught by Marietta before hitting the ground.

 You alright? Marietta asked as the other girl looked up embarrassed. She quickly brushed herself off gave thanks as a miniature white dove flew over her and nested on the top of her head. An animal representing love, peace, and gentleness. Sorry, I wasnt paying attention to where I was going. My name is Ran Haruno and you. She greeted. 

Marietta. Im glad youre fine, be careful next time, capisce? 

Y-yes, I will. Thank you Marietta-san. 

Giving her a small wave Marietta then took her seat far at the end by the door. Once she sat down, and made herself comfortable, the doors opened again to reveal a rather dreary Masami who made her way inside and took a seat in the far off corner.

Now all there was left to do was to wait. ​


----------



## Chaos Theory (May 10, 2014)

*Akane|Genin|Konohagakure*

*[Haruno, Sakura's Medical Academy, Konohagakure]​*​
[Eliqiuem III: And so the Mission Begins]​

Akane wanted nothing more than to punched Ren's face to his ass, but she was now officially on a mission with these Genin, even if she didn't really know what was going on. She simply followed the lead of the Houki bastard. Seem he was dead set on being the boss here anyway. So why at this moment fight it? She folded her arms behind her head as the Eliqiuem was strapped to the walking bacon bar. With all the preparations made the group made their way from the Medical Academy and into the main streets of Konoha. Content to take up the rear, Akane mere followed in the footsteps of the Genin that preceded her as they made their way to the train station.  Despite Akane's calm demeanor, Mizuirono was quite on edge as the scent of oil, steel and stale pop porn became all the more prevalent. Her eyes cut up to her sister then back to the group. Well, maybe the people at the station had a slip of memory. Well hopefully they would. 

Ren was the first to make his way up to the ticket booth. The woman behind the glass gave him a warm smile, until she saw a tuft of red in the back. Her head craned to the side to see if she could get a better look at what that hair was attached too. Her soft blue eyes widen with terror as she sees the nonchalant Hyūga staring into the blue sky. Mizuirono sees the woman's eyes as her hand cut up to the top of the room she was in. Her hands wrap into the sliding gate and it is slammed shut a moment later before Ren could even ask what was wrong. A second later an alarm rang throughout the station as armed security stormed the scene. "The girl is not allowed on Station property." one of the taller men states with gruff voice. " "We are on official business for the Haruno, Sakura Medical Academy, she is a part of our guard." the Hyūga boy states even before Ren could make an argument. Not that he wanted to. 

He'd have rather left this savage here. The guard sneered and spat on the ground,  "I don't care if you're the sugar plum fairy. If she is with you, you're not riding." is reiterated as he slammed a Billy club in his opened palm. The sound of wood on flesh punctuated the sentence as he curled a frown at the group.  "Ah dun kno'." the red head states as she caught the ire of the entire group. They were met with some of the worse luck in the world.  "If I may interject", "No, you may not interject. That is final. In fact. You've pissed me off. I don't care if you ditch her this moment. None of you are riding this train today." the big man bites. "But we're heading to Kumogakure, that is an excessively long walk." is complained, but the guard wanted to hear very little of it.

"The front gate is that way. I'm sure between the five, six of you. You'll find your way." the man barks and again all eyes turn to Akane who still seemed to be fixated on the sky.  "Dun look at meh, all Ah wanted was ah pork sammich." she replied pointing out that she never said she wanted to be a part of this little scheme. Kuriyama just happened to rope her in on it. With tempers setting on hair trigger now, the moving buffet started toward the gates of the Village. It was to be a very long walk. ~

_- Elsewhere_ 

Ryota folded his harms over his chest as he watched the group being turned down from being able to ride the train.  "What is on your mind love?" Emiko asks as she looped an arm into his. The large man grinned,  "Dey gonna haf ah hell O' ah walk ahead dem." is replied with a bit of a snicker.  "So, are we still planning on taking the Eliqiuem, or has the plans changed since your little girl is with them?" is asked inquisitively as she clung to him, using him as a makeshift pole to dance around to his front.  "No, dis change nuttin' we jus' get ah smaller sample. Dun really need de whole ding. Just enough to see wat it is." is replied as he pulled his gaze to the woman's face.  "You want me to handle this, love?" 

 "No, give it to somewan, Ah want you to stay here in Konoha wif me. We gonna be takin' a look into Suzume again." the large man states. Emiko bows releasing her hold on Ryota's arm. She puts a hand over her heart and bows again while using a body flicker.~~

_-On the Road Some Hours Later_ 

Akane mostly stayed silent as she kept her slow pace behind the group. Kuriyama had been thoughtful enough to pack them some supplies that Irvin and Hana took turns carrying. What had started out as a simple field trip was now an impromptu nature hike as the group trekked through the forests of the Fire Country as they headed to Kumo. Hana was the only one to be curious about Akane, well maybe except for Sosuke though he was more interested in the boobs she had no problem showing off.  The girl intrigued the small Hana, so every so often her eyes would cut to the red head as she took a swig from a bottle of water. A little over two hours into the walk, the red head finished off the drink and now held an empty bottle as she walked. In passing some brush she paused and started to pick some wild berries. Some she ate, and other she put in the now empty bottle. Curious as to what she was doing, Hana handed the supplies of to Irvin and walked back to Akane. 

 "What are you doing, Akane-San?" the young girl asks trying to show some respect. Akane's red eyes cut to the girl as she sniffed a berry or two before throwing them to the ground.  "You dun have to say it lak dat." is replied as she looked over a few more berries before dropping them into the bottle.  "Ah be lookin' fo' de right ding to make ah paste fo' Mizuirono." is added as she threw a handful of berries in her mouth.  "Aren't you afraid you'll make yourself sick eating those?" is asked  "And why do you want to make a paste for Mizuirono?" the questions came one after another.  "No, de bad berry dey have a smell dat tell me dey bad. As fo' why. Well every so often she need to be protected from dings like lil' bugs." is replied.  "You take de berry dat have a strong smell, kind of like ...",  "It's kind of a tart smell. But kind of sickly sweet as well.",  "Dat it, den you mix wif wadder 'n' dem black hard shell bugs and make ah past by crushin' dem together." is stated as she pulled a berry or two more and dropped them in the bottle. 

 "It does wonders for my sheen too, after you wash it out that is." is stated as they started to walk again. But as they caught up to the group four squad of Ninja jumped them and surrounded the group. All forehead protectors were blotted out with dark black paint. " we've come for the Eliqiuem." one states pointing to the pig. ~~~


----------



## Chaos Theory (May 10, 2014)

*Akane|Genin|Liquid Time*

*[Training Grounds, Konohagakure]​*
[Learning A New Move II]
*Liquid Time*​
Biting, scratching and clawing seemed to be in vein as the wire stubbornly stayed attached to Akane's body. She pulled, pushed, stretched and moaned as Mizuirono bit and pulled at the other end of her body. All they seemed to get for their trouble was bruises, cuts and pain. Akane sighed and took a short rest.  "Ah dun lak dis" is muttered.  "Well, it could be worse.",  "How dat?",  "That Ren fellow could be here to tell you how you're doing this wrong." is replied. This only served to make Akane angrier,  "Dun say dat city slicker's name" is bit as she tried to pull herself free again. But like it was just moments ago. The wires refused to budge. 

 "I thought I heard something Fang"

Mizuirono cut her gaze to the feminine voice, walking up to them was a woman that seemed to be in her early twenties a large husky in toe simply looked at the Dire Wolf.  "My what have we got here?" is asked as the Inuzuka woman made her way up to them. She'd seen this battleground in a mess before. But never at the hands of a lone person and not this early in the morning.  "Would you two like some help, seems that you are having a bit of trouble" is stated. Akane puffed up at the thought of being helped by strangers.  "Ah dun need any halp" is replied as she again tried to break herself free.  "That wire is meant to hold a person's weight if need be and it seems that you have three or four spools wrapped around you. I doubt that Tsunade could break that if she was wrapped up like you" is stated as she watched Akane fight her prison. 

 "I apologize for my sister, she is a bit on the proud side, we'd be appreciative if you were to lend a hand",  "Dun be usin' dem big words!" is hollered as she struggled against the wire.  "Oh, you can talk. I suppose that makes you a Ninken, though I've never seen a dire wolf as one. Much less with two tails. In fact" is stated as she got a better look at Akane and her strange eyes,  "There are few clans and people that use Ninken at all. You're not Inuzuka either... oh how rude." is gasped in realization "I'm Inuzuka, Mitsuki and this fine fellow is Fang" 



The Kunoichi introduces herself.  "I'm Mizuirono and little miss personality is Akane.",   "Ah can say mah name.. but yeah" is muttered as Mitsuki pulled a special looking Kunai from her tool kit. Pushing it into the wire she pauses,  "This may pinch" she states twisting and pulling back quickly. The wire snaps and frees the red head.   "Danks" is lowly stated as the girl didn't want to look the woman in the eyes.  "What were you trying to do?",   "Jus some trainin'." is replied. The woman put a hand to her chin and looked around,  "What was you trying to do.",  "She was working on a rotating attack, but forgot to fasten her tool kit before hand" is stated in place of Akane.

The red head frowned,  "You dun haf to say it lak dat",  "Well, it's the truth" is replied,  "Why not just show me what you were trying to do. Maybe I can help." ~

_-Later_

 "Wow, I'm actually in shock. I didn't know that the Passing Fang let alone the Human Beast Clone was developed outside of Konoha." the Inuzuka states as she patted Akane on the back.  "You know, I actually have an idea. Seeing as you were tied up when I first met you Akane." the woman states as she pulled a spool of wire from her tool kit. Next she collected a few of the Kunai that were strewn over the training ground. After a few minutes of tying a series along the length of wire she walked up to Akane.  "Do you want to try something new on an old classic?" is asked as she held up the wire and weaponry.   "Wat you got in mind cher?" the young girl asks the older woman.  "A deadly twist" is beamed as she started to wrap the girl up. A few moments later Akane is wrapped in the weapons.  "Wat dis fo'?", "I want you to use a Passing Fang  with them on you. The spin's power should  make them point outward, adding cutting steel to the attack itself." is added.

That was all Akane needed to her, she was already back in the Human Beast Clone set up and running toward a training dummy,   "Passin' Fang!" is yelled as she took off in the spinning attack. Unfortunately, the added weight threw her off a bit and she veers off course and ends up passing into the woods that surrounded the training ground. Mitsuki, Fang and Mizuirono are quick to dash after her. Following the cussing they quickly find Akane strung up in a tree. Hanging upside down by the wire.   "Well? Wat you lookin' at? Halp meh down!" ~~

_-Later_

A howling can be heard and a target dummy is torn to shreds in the aftermath of Akane's attack. Landing she tears her claws into the soft soil of the battleground allowing herself to skid to a stop.   "Ah lak dat" is growled in delight as the day started to come into it's own.  "That was pretty good Akane-Chan. So, what do you want to call it?" is asked. Standing to allow her racing pulse to lessen she shrugs.   "Dis you idea ch, ..",  "I believe the right way to say what you're looking for Akane is Mitsuki-San or Sensei.",  "San is okay, as I am not Akane-Chan's teacher." the woman interjects.   "You came up wif de idea Mitsuki-San, you name it." is replied. A thoughtful look crossed the Inuzuka's face, then it washed over with an epiphany.  "How about we call it Howling Fang, since it seems to scream like a howl.",   "Ah lak dat" Akane states while she pulled on the wire like a pair of suspenders. 

 "Well, it's getting day. How about I treat you two to some breakfast?" ~~~    





*LT END​*


----------



## Chaos Theory (May 10, 2014)

*Chūnin Exams*

*[Open Space in front of a Hill, Konohagakure]​*​

[The Chūnin Exams Start]​
_"Nothing is so common as the wish to be remarkable.?
- William Shakespeare_​
Satoshi stood with a practically bored expression set in stone across his face. Could this get anymore troublesome? Stifling a yawn as Deima Natsugare made his little pep talk Satoshi shook the tiredness from him. It did seem to work at least, the speech that is. As most of the masses that stood around him cheered and jeered for the beginning of the infamous, or famous depending on who you asked, Chūnin Exams. This event happened once a year around this time. And it was supposed to be some big hurrah. But as he leaned up on Doru, Satoshi saw little in the way of a hurrah. Just a bunch of Genin wanting to make a name for themselves and uphold the honor and valor of their home Village.

How noble, how exciting, how invigorating. Please, how mundane and ignorant. Satoshi at first didn't want anything to do with these blasted Exams, he'd rather have been back in Suna plying his poisonous trade. But at Yagyu's instance, he was a persuasive man,  he was now here listening to this blowhard trying his best to sell this damn event to all in attendance. It worked for the most part, unless you were dead or daft. Satoshi was likely the latter as he figured for him to be here he needed a pulse. Well there was the possibility that Naoko had finally killed him and this was his hell, but he was sure that he was still alive, as he saw the Blonde Edie Nakano earlier. If she was here, then he wasn't dead. Unless demons could shape shift.

As the boy thought to himself he paid little attention to the red head that actually sat next to him. It wasn't until she started to snore that he realized that in his own self thought he'd missed most of what Deima had to say. Pulling his lazy eyes to the podium the man stood behind the Suna Genin tried to focus as the wolf that lay beside the red head bit her to wake her. She yelp in surprise as the crowd roared with approval over what had been said. So no one heard her shrill cry of surprise while she hopped up to her feet. Her red eyes looked around while she wiped the slobber form her mouth.  "Wat happened?" is muttered. Satoshi rolled his eyes as the man started up on another rant. 

 "You were asleep, so I woke you" Mizuirono states as she yawned. Akane grew a dull look as she peeks Satoshi leaned up on Doru. Looking around she shuffled over to the boy, not realizing until she got close that he was the boy she met in Suna. Her eyes widen, but she quickly covered her mouth. If he didn't recognize her that was good as she was now going to try to sneak a rest with him.  "I'd hope you'd not try that girl." Satoshi's dull voice whispered. Akane stopped.  "Ah just need a prop fo ah bit" Satoshi bit his lip and his painted face slightly turned to her.  "Alright, as long as you don't try anything like you did back in Sunagakure." is muttered. The girl beamed a grin, then it dropped. He remembered her.  "Sorry 'bout dat",  "What ever, just listen" is muttered as the spiel continued. Now it was something about eggs and how they on hatching would give you a glimpse into your own nature. 

Satoshi didn't even bat an eyelash. What was the purpose of this? Just to show what good little drones they could be. See if they could monkey see, monkey do? Looking down and taking a step forward he scoops the egg up. Like promised the egg that now was perched in three fingers started to sap Satoshi of his Chakra. A trivial amount or at least it seemed that way until it continued to suck away at him. Now this was troublesome as he sweat dropped a bit over how hungry this little thing was. But, much like one Kirisaki Shinkō his egg didn't hatch. Satoshi shook it, but still nothing. 

A sly grin crossed his face. Pushing the cloak on Doru aside he slides the egg into a safe place as Akane picked up the egg in front of her. She hadn't paid all that much attention, so she thought it was food. Boy was she surprised when the egg bit her instead. A yelp escaped her lips,  "Dat ding _BIT_ meh!" is yelled as she hard lined it away from her. It slammed with force off some poor Genin's head before changing trajectory. It glowed with a flash of light as it headed straight for the podium Deima stood behind. With a clattering thud it lands right next to his sloth and a moment later it hatched. A small Pit-Bull appeared as in the background Akane grumbled as she followed the other Genin that were filling in line to get into the testing room. 

Satoshi shook his head, that girl was a piece of work. A sigh leaves his lips as he followed behind her. It didn't take him long to find his seat and take it. But Akane had a bit more trouble. So she and Mizuirono simply waited for everyone else to get seated and she took the last one. As she sat down she looked at the paper before her and an eyebrow raised. She couldn't read, so what in the world was she going to do? As the others started to pick up their pencils she lifts the test and looks at it, nope. Even as Mizuirono lay down next to her, she couldn't make a thing out. ~


----------



## Laix (May 10, 2014)

_Edie Nakano_
INTRODUCTION ARC l BUNNY GIRL MANIA

​ 
When Edie awoke, she found herself tied up to a chair opposite a passed out Zell restrained in a similar manner. Somewhere that could only be described as dark and foul smelling, like damp walls and leaking pipes was where they were being held, much to her disgust. She blinked a few times to take in her surroundings and situation. It was a moment ago, just before this patch of darkness that she was in the street in a lewd bunny girl costume with Zell confronting Asami. But what happened exactly? It was so fast. It all happened in an instant. Conscious, then unconscious.

She glanced down at her body and saw she was still dressed inappropriately in a black leather bunny suit that was slightly withered and torn at the sides from being dragged through the street. Her eyes then floated over to Zell who was slumped in his seat, his head hanging down and easily passing for dead. However, from her classes she could see that there was very slight movement from his breathing, meaning he was just passed out.

"That's a neat little ability you've got there." Asami Sato appeared from the darkness with a wicked grin on her face. Alerted at her appearance, Edie immediately became angered with the double-crossing jōnin. 

"_Hey! _Let me out of here you sick and twisted little...!" She rocked her chair back and forth, trying to break free from what seemed to be chakra enhanced ties perfect for restraining shinobi. At least they had the courtesy of wrapping them around her breasts rather than across.

"No, that would be boring! I'm more interested in what..." Asami produced a knife and pressed it against the flinching Nakano's cheek. "... What this little freak show can do. It was the same with the bandits, wasn't it?"

Edie's eyes narrowed.

"I don't know what you're talking about! Ryoko healed me..."

"Oh? So you survived getting your throat slit for at least ten seconds for Ryoko to stitch it up in an instant? That girl is more amazing than I thought (!)" She chuckled sarcastically, circling Edie while waving the knife around. The blonde was a little scared at what this crazy bitch was going to do. It was pretty much confirmed now that Asami was working for the enemy and had not only tricked the team but Konoha as a village. Edie couldn't help but wonder just what the extent of her deception was. Had she organised the bandits attacking them too? Now she thought about it, the woman hardly did anything in addition to disappearing.

"Then what about just now? I knocked you out yet you are the first to come to. In fact, we had only just tied you up and here you are, wide awake and fully conscious. Truly a miracle, wouldn't you agree?"

Edie was running out of excuses. She was beginning to look nervous.

"F-Fuck off! That's... I'm a medical ninja, of course I have a better resistance against that sort of thing---!"

_*!!*_

With no warning, Asami swung the knife past Edie, striking her straight across the cheek as the blonde let out a short scream. She watched with a pleased smirk as blood trickled down her cheek, only for the wound to seal up after barely a minute.

"I didn't even see any of that magical glow shit you medical ninja use. You're lying Edie, and my boss will be interested to hear about this. Perhaps I should let him know now---"

"_*NO!!*_" She roared in protest, visibly struggling to break free of her ropes pinning her to the uncomfortable chair. "I won't let you! You evil, disgusting, horrid little peasant of a bitch! You're going to get fucked up when Ryoko gets here! She'll let me free and I'll be able to _*SMASH YOUR FACE IN!!*_"

The rowdy girl's words struck a chord with Asami who suddenly took on a face of black rage. With a furious growl, she plunged the knife straight into Edie's right eye socket. Her resulting screams were painful and ear-screeching as she shook her chair violently. With panted breath, Asami's face was filled with a twisted smile pleased at the damage she could inflict with no reparations.

Edie's regenerative abilities meant she was the perfect one to torture for information on Ryoko. Yanking the knife out of the hysterical Nakano, she flicked the blood off before asking a question.

"So where is Ryoko? Hmm? You better tell me sweetie before I plunge this somewhere else..." She pointed the blade at Edie's throat, hinting at her next form of torture. "Or maybe I could pluck a tooth out? Heh, that would be pretty neat if your teeth just regenerated, wouldn't it?"

Between the streams of tears and blood, Edie's eye soon reformed while her breathing was heavy and bated. This was the worst injury she had ever encountered. The pain was _unimaginable_. You couldn't even begin to comprehend what Edie Nakano just went through in that short ten or so seconds. With a dirty cloth, Asami wiped away the blood on Edie's face so there was no indication of injury, only cheeks stained with tears. The girl was completely silent now, staring at the floor with a blank expression. What this cruel bitch had done had completely broken the mouthy teenager.

"About that Ryoko? Got any info for me babe?"

Before she could have any more fun, Zell came to. Asami disappeared again into the shadows, probably to surprise Zell again like she did with Edie. Any evidence of her torture had gone thanks to a combination of Asami and a certain curse, meaning he was oblivious to what had gone on and would probably remain so. This was another thing Edie was going to keep from people. As long as that bastard Asami didn't say a word, everything would just say locked up in her mind...

"E... Ed... Edie..." Zell barely muttered her name with a strained and hoarse voice. She avoided his glance, keeping her blue eyes fixated on the filthy ground. "W... we... need to let Ryoko know we're here. In my coat she left me with a pill that would make it easier for her Byakugan to see me. Obviously I can't get it. You need to fall forward and unzip me. I don't think it makes a difference who takes the pill."

No reply. What he said didn't even register with her. Her mind was occupied with a replay of what had just transpired. _It was sickening_.

"You need to rock your chair forward and try to stand and then..."

"Land in your lap and do the only thing her mouth is good for other than being an annoying twat?"

The belittling voice was back, firing shots for the both of them. Edie peeked up with a vicious scowl. An insult was always going to catch her attention, no matter her mental state.

"Says... Says the one who dresses like that..." Her remark was half-hearted and devoid of the passion they usually have. This was for reasons obvious to everyone but Zell.

From there, Edie faded back into the endless film reel of being tortured that was currently showing in her mind. In this time, Asami and Zell had gone through a drawn out discussion that had concluded with the boy about to swallow a pill that Ryoko had given him in hopes it would lead the girl here. She glanced up from the floor to watch the effects of this pill. 

As much as she hates that Hyūga, that self-obsessed Hyūga who thinks she is smarter, better, stronger than everyone else just because she's a chūnin... As much as she does...

_(Hurry up and get here, Ryoko!)_

​


----------



## Laix (May 10, 2014)

_Edie Nakano_
 SIDE STORY LIQUID TIME 
_The Wedding of the Century_​He completely succumbed to her rule. She was his Queen, his master, his dictator. Everything she said went as long as she had the natural feminine control all girls have over boys.

"I am sorry for what happened... I could not control myself and no matter how many times I say this, my actions cannot be erased nor can I go back in time. So... I'm sorry... Edie Nakano... I am truthfully sorry..."

"Ugh, that will suffice," She shrugged, yanking him up to his feet by the ear. "No need to grovel you pathetic sap. We've got a murder to solve so compose yourself. I'd hate to see you start bursting into tears, hmm~?" 

Edie Nakano was cruel. To treat a man like that and erase any shred of dignity he had remaining after that apology... It takes a special sort of bitch. Although treating him like this was certainly in character with the feisty blonde, there was a little voice in her head that was saying to be nicer to him. 

_(Why? Why should I treat him with kindness? Ew, just the thought of it! Peasant do as peasant be)._

_(Get off your high horse. His apology was genuine... You should try being more mature!)_

_(Who the fuck are you anyway!? Get outta my head!)_

They walked out of the hallway into the main area where Scary Mary and Lolita were handling the crowds. She turned to Kyo with a slight sigh.

"So, what's next bitch boy?"
​


----------



## LunarCoast (May 10, 2014)

*Chunin Exams​**The Enemy Approaches*​
Hatori returns just in the nick of time to catch master Ruku readying to depart for Konoha, sensei looks over his shoulder at the boy and comments, "I hope you was successful, many of the Shinobi entering have likely done the same, and your going to need all the jutsu's you got to win this one."
Hatori responds, "I have no interest in winning, if my uncle is indeed present then it's a opportunity to show him I am strong enough to beat him and revenge my family, he is the main target on the list and I have no doubt he has under estimated me already not that I can blame him. I joined the academy late after all."
"Hmm... Come on, we don't have much time to reach the ceramony."Ruku sets off with a running start followed by Hatori...

Soon enough he comes upon sight of the great walls of Konoha and can only smile, "They do not over exgerate when they say this village rivals Kumo." He refocuses coming upon the great gate where Ruku stops to provide identification, and dicuss something in private with the guarding shinobi but it didn't quite take long before they got access and Hatori immidately notices the voltage in the air, the excitement of the people of all nations collected into a single village, a single point, it was... thrilling to say the least. He had a chance to make a name for himself even if he lost this woud undoubtedly attract bigger clients to his name.

However, he reminds himself of his true purpose. His targets were likely here, and each and everyone of them he would kill given the opportunity. At times he questioned this sensation and lust to slay those who had bertrayed his family, and village, it seemed delving into this darker side of his conciousness was dangerous and April herself looked slightly worried when Hatori grins at the thought.

Ruku stops before entering the celebrations and comments, "Go on then, I need to see my team before I watch but we will be keeping on eye on the exams from afar." He forms a hand seal before disappearing into the smoke leaving Hatori alone with April.

Hatori doesn't respond instead kept walking, now entering the celebrations...

_~Ogama~_

Ogama stands towards the centre, hitting the bladed tip of his scythe into the ground using it as a post to lean aginste and folds his arms scanning the nearby genin and shinobi. Immidately picking and choosing which were of interest to him, of course many of the faceless shinobi struggled to do much more than making his growl under his breath. _All this effort and barely a handful worth my time. I should kill all the useless runts right now, let the real compertition take the stage... heh._

For a moment he grins half tempted to do just that, until the announcer brings his attention to the Hokages pressence reminding him that even after a century all the kages would be present, doing such a thing would only force their hand and he knew especially now, in this body nothing would go in his favour aginste the superpowers of this world. Focusing his attention on the Hokage he can only smirk, "Uchiha, now that's a name I have not heard in a long time."

Keeping his focus upon the Hokage throughout his only distract is caused when the statue is placed down where he grin turns into a frown. "Naruto Uzumaki, Sasuke Uchiha.... fuck sakes both are annoying little shits then their was Hayabusa of which I will not forgive for sealing me away. This time is too peaceful for it's own good... we need alittle bit of chaos."

He almost instinctly goes to prepare a handseal but quickly stops himself, again remembering this was not the time or place to reveal his true nature. That would come later, when the world turns upside down... he had to break that veil damn Hayabusa ruining everything. Damn Naruto and his time of peace. Damn Uchiha and the power they held. All of them at some stage had stoud in his way, in one fashion or another but the clan name of Hayabusa caused him the most pain.

_~Hatori~_

Hatori turns his head after hearing the words of the shinobi next to him, and watched carefully placing his hand upon Amagumo ready to strike if he did indeed do what he was claiming to. _Who the fuck is this guy?_ He asks himself. To speak disrespectfully of Konoha's two greatest shinobi. Naruto and Susuke, pissed him off to no end. He didn't like Konoha as much as the next village, they were after all white but he would never treat them with disrespect. He had no idea who this Hayabusa guy was though then it happend...

_~Ogama~_

Ogama hearing the sound of a blade beginning gripped turns his head towards the boy besides him. The shinobi freezing up as they made eye contact he spots the owl and grins, "Well, it seems my jailors have made you the warden. Hmm..."
The boy struggling to move keeps eye contact and to his surprise doesn't quite seem affraid much more annoyed and angry at his comments.
"If you find me that angrivating go ahead attack me. Give me a reason to kill every Genin here."
_
~Hatori~_

Hatori closed his eyes breaking the eye contact and turns his head away _He used Kanashibari no Jutsu without even a handsign. Everything he is saying conforms with what Ruku said and worst of all he seems to match the bill._

He opens his eyes and responds, "I rather not just know that if you try something I will be the first in line to slow you down."

_~Ogama~_
Ogama chuckles, "It is good, you recongise the fact you can't beat me. Might save your life one day warden."
_If my jailors have taken steps to hinder my progress or even stop me chances are they got the idea from Hayabusa. In which case..._
He looks at the hilt of Amagumo. _...They have found a way to defeat me permently. Still entrusting a bunch of hopeless Genins is hardly of concern.... it would of be foolish of me to underestimate their protential however, I've made that mistake once still best make sure rather than waste my time on him._
"Na twa dima menti sintis, mil onit hista."He glares back at the boy who seems to look back in surprise.
_Ah... so it's true then._
_
~Hatori~_

Felt a sharp pain on his earlobe, April biting it again to snap him to attention. He then looks down at the egg they were given and focuses some small degree of chakra into the egg awaiting to see it's response, if anything. Doing his upmost to ignore Ogama for now.


----------



## Kei (May 10, 2014)

_[The Small Flame of Fuzen; Kyo Minami]
[Mission LT; The Wedding of the Century]
_​
Goodbye pride, it was fun while it lasted. Goodbye dignity, Kyo will miss this the most. Kyo really did feel defeated and there was nothing he could do about it. Just a second ago he was on his hands and knees begging for forgiveness, there was no way that he could get over this. This would take months just to forget, but this was his punishment. 


The punishment sent by the gods shaped as a blonde with an attitude problem that would surely be the end of him. Though despite his complaints there was a certain wash of relief, she forgave him in a way, and even if it was just a bit that was good enough for him. 

However that didn?t mean that he was out of the fire, there was still problems that Kyo had to face. Those problems threaten to happen again if he didn?t control it. Kyo closed his eyes for a minute and took a deep breathe. He would have to talk to the clan about this and deal with the situation as it may come. 

"So, what's next bitch boy?"

Kyo grit his teeth, in any other situation he might have something to say back, but as of right now he was on thin ice with the girl. He didn?t want to say anything that he knew would offend the girl. Kyo sighed, why this girl? Why he had to lose control over himself with her? Anyone else would be suited but nope she was the one that pushed him over the edge. Kyo released a heavy sigh, well at least now he knew that he was getting closer to maturing, but still was there any other way he could do it?

He turned to her but then turned back around, ?You should change clothes?? He simply said, ??I left a mark??

Kyo covered his face with his hands. Everything he worked so hard on, the pride and dignity, everything was gone. He felt like dropping to the floor and slamming his head on the ground and then snapping his own neck. Was there any solution to get back his pride except suicide?  Maybe next life he would marry a florist and have tons of kids, lead a simple life and die a simple death.  Just right about now, this was too much for the young flame of Fuzenkagure.


----------



## Laix (May 10, 2014)

_Edie Nakano_
SIDE STORY LIQUID TIME 
_The Wedding of the Century_​ 
The atmosphere was tense to say the least.

Edie was stupid, but she wasn't oblivious. She knew that Kyo was feeling belittled and pathetic after her treatment much to her delight. It was funny that people often labelled her a 'slut' and other words with similar meanings, but she'd only been kissed twice - once by Kirisaki Man-Stealer as arranged by Ryoko and the other in a dirty janitor closet by a Date Rapist. Nobody was allowed to grace these perfect, strawberry chapstick lips. _Nobody_.

Kyo Minami turned to her but quickly reverted his gaze. "You should change clothes..." He suggested, much to her confusion. She looked at her clothes trying to find what was wrong with them. A pastel pink dress, expensive heels, a few pearls here and there. Edie thought she looked pretty hot. 

"... I left a mark..."

"A mark? _What?_"

Edie took another glance at her dress and saw one of the straps were slightly torn. One would wonder how you wouldn't notice your dress torn at the straps but when your breasts are as big as Edie's and your brain as small as hers, you sort of miss a few things. But she's still not oblivious!

"Ugh, you filthy animal!" The girl fiddled with her dress, trying to get it to stick together somehow but of course to no avail. "You owe me a lot of money! _*A LOT!*_"

He suggested she change clothes, but what person brought spare clothes to a wedding? Was she just meant to pull out a scroll and summon a designer dress? Idiot!

"Okay, so you suggest I change clothes but there's no clothes for me to change into..." Edie sneered, rolling her eyes before crossing her arms, unimpressed.

"Bitch boy."
​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (May 10, 2014)

*Ren Houki*

HARUNO SAKURA MEDICAL ACADEMY

_________________​
*Eliqiuem V;*


To be frank, Ren was rather grateful that enemy shinobi turned up. The mission was boring, and every time Akane talked, he could feel himself losing IQ points. A particularly poignant problem, because she _never shut up._ This might have been fine, perhaps, if she was at least reasonably efficient so that they could get the job done quickly, but she wasn't. Twice they'd had to stop because of her: once for her bath and a second time so she could pick up some berries. The three companions he was to escort also didn't talk much, possibly for the same reason he remained silent, except for the little girl with the bear who seemed to carry some kind of incomprehensible curiosity for Akane. So, when the ninja showed up, the Houki was extremely pleased. Something to distract him and maybe to violently vent upon.

"We've come for the Eliqiuem." One of them stated, extending a finger and pointing at the pig the group carried. The four looked nothing more than a group of average Genin?easy pickings, in other words.

Ren took out his tantō, smirking as he looked towards the enemy ninja. "I kind of figured that out from your gaudy get up and your painted out headbands. Thank you for stating the obvious, though." He said, dripping the last line with condescending sarcasm. Then he rushed in with a body flicker, taking them completely off guard with his sudden burst of speed. He channelled raiton flow through the blade and then lunged, one arm grabbing the opponent's left arm to pull him in and the other pushing the weapon straight through his gut. "Be more careful with the enemies you pick next time, loser." Said the shinobi, before he pulled the steel out and shoved the bleeding corpse into one of the nearby cloaked figures who tried to rush him, sending him stumbling slightly.​


----------



## Kei (May 10, 2014)

_[The Small Flame of Fuzen; Kyo Minami]
[Mission LT; The Wedding of the Century]_​

Kill him. Drag him out back and put a bullet through his brain. Anything to ease this torment, Kyo looked at the only window in the room. Maybe it would hurt only a bit, he could always land in some bushes, but who said there were bushes outside that window. There could always be ways to soften someone fall and there was a chance that he could make it and if he didn?t then that would be killing two birds with one stone. 

 Kyo body tensed, if he ran out now then he would get a few inches in once he jumped. He ran his hand through his hair, and then he brushed the ends before smiling weakly. He was truthfully pathetic at this point.  

?I?ll replace the dress?? Kyo grumbled underneath his breath, in truth the less he saw of her, the better he felt.  Maybe if he wished hard enough she would disappear into the storm that she came from. Konaha could have her back and then some. Fuzenkagure had fine ladies, wonderful ladies, ladies with class and taste.  

They were beautiful gentle women but at the same had the strength of twenty bulls?Except for Kei. She came off a bit more mousy then anything.  Why couldn?t he just stay home? 

For the sake of his sanity it would be best for him to ignore her side comments. He deserved them, but dear god there was a time to read the atmosphere. Which she clearly could not.  Though with that thought it was time to work, with every passing moment the killer could be gone.  The last thing he needed on his mind was a failed mission because he couldn?t get straight with a girl. 

?I?m going to talk with the mother.? He said without looking at her, ?I?m not in charge of you, do what you wish to do.?

And with that he left the room, as soon as he walked out, he took a deep breathe. It was true, everything felt a little bit better when she wasn?t around. Even now his heart pounded in his chest thirsty for excitement as if someone lifted a big rock from off him.  Was this what they called freedom? Happiness? All of it attacked him at once just being out of the room with her caused this sort of reaction. The feelings almost moved him to tears?

Flexing his fingers he pumped himself up, there was no more time to waste. Time to find the mother of the husband.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (May 10, 2014)

*Ren Houki*

KONOHA FOREST

_________________​
*LT: Another Day with Makoto Conclusion;*



Makoto grinned happily as he rushed ahead, passing a quick glance behind. There was no sign of Ren Houki anywhere; it looked as if he'd lost steam and slowed down. _"Oh, man. Another win for the Purple Beast of Konoha! I'm totally catching up now~"_ He thought to himself, beaming with pride at his apparent victory. His jovial moment was, however, cut short as he heard a rustling sound coming from behind?had the blue haired boy returned already? Quickly, he turned around and his eyes widened: somehow, he'd caught up and was rapidly flying towards him.

_"How did he catch up so quickly? Well, it's nothing less than what I'd expect from my *RIVAL!*"_ Turning his body completely around so that he faced Ren, he stopped on a branch, bending down as he charged chakra into his legs. Causing two small feet-shaped imprints in the bark, Makoto flew forward with a surge of speed, his right knee contracting into a knee strike aimed at his friend's abdomen. 

_Poof!_

A cloud of smoke exploded from his body as the knee made contact, causing the transformation to unravel itself. Ren's face and body melted away, revealing a now indented log. "What the..." Makoto frowned, before his mind processed it. "Shit, a henge?!" Another rustling was heard from above, causing the boy to look up. It was Ren Houki, leaping across the canopy of the trees, passing by a smug grin down at him. 

"How did you get the log to move like that?!" He shouted up, pointing at the log.

"I planted some kunai in the back of the log and just remote controlled it that way. Duh." He replied, giving Makoto one last look before he turned away and sped back up. He'd finally gained the lead again, but he couldn't afford to let his guard down quite just yet.

Makoto grimaced, looking at the ever shrinking shape of the Houki. "I was going to save this as a surprise, but..." He breathed, closing his eyes. *"Gate of Opening!"* Is loudly declared, as a headache struck Makoto as a result of releasing the limiters on his brain. A sudden strength filled his muscles and, bending down, he allowed himself to release it all in one move: a shunshin. The branch he was stood on completely snapped under the weight and pressure of his launch, and the sides of Makoto's vision began to blur away as his velocity gradually increased. In a few moments, he passed by Ren, who looked at him, completely awestruck.

"What the hell?" His eyes widened, quickly forming a seal to stop him. A thunder pearl formed, firing a beam at Makoto, but he quickly countered with a leg sweep, blocking it with a counter-attack.

*"KONOHA WHIRLWIND!"* Is declared as his feet dispersed the beam. A light burn from where it had struck was seen on the edge of his pants and on his shoes, but Makoto seemingly ignored these as he continued onwards. The finishing line was in sight now and the distance between the two shinobi steadily widened until... "I win!" Makoto announced, landing on the dirt as he deactivated his jutsu. A wave of fatigue hit him, his muscles and joints all suddenly feeling incredibly sore. His legs buckled underneath the new sensation of this weight, and he fell ungracefully onto the ground.

Ren came afterwards, looking at him curiously. "How did you do that? You shouldn't have been able to catch up so quickly."

Makoto gave a weak, but confident, smile. "The Gate of Opening. I trained my ass off to be able to open these up, but I can only get one down. I wanted to save it for a surprise, but..." He gave a shrug. "Couldn't resist, y'know?"

"The Eight Gates, huh?" Ren sighed. "Well, if it was anybody who was crazy enough to tear their body apart to get stronger, it would be you, I suppose."

"By the way..."

"What?"

"Since you lost, you're buying dinner. I'm starving."

Ren twitched, suddenly reminded of the fact that he had lost again. He took a deep breath, and then spoke again: "Yeah, I know."​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (May 10, 2014)

*Ren Houki*

Open Hills

_________________​
*The First Exam;*


The entire hills seemed to ring with the sound of cheers and glorious applause as the announcer finished his oration. He personally thought it was rather average, himself. The Chūnin Exams, more than an officially moderated series of tests for Genin, was an international festival, bringing in great boons to the businesses of whichever village hosted it at the time. Though, in this case, it seemed more like a last ditch effort to salvage the rapidly deteriorating international relations between the White and Black sides. From what the Houki could see, shinobi and civilians of all stripes were scattered around the plateau; Suna, Fuzen, Iwa and some from the minor villages as well. Thankfully, Ren observed, there were no other Houkis that were participating. They'd all decided to take a year off for training. _"Idiots. While you all fight amongst yourselves next year, I'll ascend alone right now. Kukuku..."_ He smirked, bringing a hand to fix up his tie.

The intelligence exam would likely be a breeze. Ren was confident in his own academic aptitude and he reasoned that the test probably wouldn't be very hard in order to accommodate for the less mentally capable amongst the roster and actually give them a chance. For a moment, his eyes flickered over to Edie Nanako. Of course, there would almost certainly be more difficult questions scattered in there to cut off the excess candidates who didn't fit into the rubric. The next portion would be the most interesting one, in Ren's opinion. Amongst the list of candidates, there were only a few people he wasn't overly confident with.

His eyes drifted over to the white haired boy, currently looking on boredly while interacting with Akane, clearly exasperated with the whole ordeal. "_Satoshi. The puppeteer from Sunagakure. A tricky bastard who's already seen a lot of my jutsu. He probably wouldn't be too hard to take on with taijutsu, but the problem is getting past his puppets and poison. I still don't know enough about him to assess who would actually win between us, though._" Of course, he'd improved and learned new jutsu since that mission; one of which he was sure could nail the puppeteer if used correctly.

Next, his eyes fell back upon Edie Nanako. _"Probably an even bigger mystery than War Paint. She's probably not too hard to beat down, but her regeneration would be a huge problem if I ever came across it... well, she'll probably mess up on the exam anyway."_ He shrugged; he could probably figure something out, eventually.

The final one was Makoto Ha. _"I'm still not sure if I can win against him in a fight yet. I can fight at a range, but he's faster and stronger than me on top of having far better stamina. And then there's the gates...."_

Soon, it was time to sit the written exam. The doors to the facility opened up forebodingly, inviting the rookie Genin to either success or failure. The room was reminiscent of the classroom he had back in his Academy days, only a lot bigger and with exam proctors in somewhat intimidating looking grey uniforms lining the perimeters of the room. To prevent cheating, no doubt. Locating his seat was easy; his name had already been filled out on the desk, and the grid outside the door had shown his seating location, anyway. Picking up his pencil, the Houki flicked open the booklet and began answering the questions.​


----------



## luffy no haki (May 10, 2014)

*Uchiha Akaya*

_Let?s start the chunin exams!​_
And so I am here, three days after that Hyuga brat joined the ANBU squad I am part of, in the middle of what seems to be the opening ceremony of the Chunin Exams. Recently I?ve been feeling pretty annoyed to some extent, specially since Ryoga-sama?s words keep popping up inside my head; "Observe every single participant, and then you will know what your mission is when the time comes. Just keep an eye on every single one of them" he said, couldn?t he just tell me what the mission was and leave it at that? I sigh at this and look at my right, next to me of course is the princess. Why is she even here? i doubt she will actually become a chunin.

The cheers of the public brought me back from my thoughts as I stare at them, I am sure that many won?t be happy if I pass this exam...There?s no better reason for me to try my all and become chunin so i can shove it in their faces. Listening at the man, he explains that the exams will consist in an intelligence test and a battle test; I am not completely sure as to how I can fare in a paper full of questions but If I can?t pass with all my experience and information of books and scrolls I?ve read, i?ll just cheat without them noticing, somehow. I can?t put the clan to shame, not in front of Hokage-sama and Ryoga-sama.

Moments later the guy that was speaking flicked his fingers and a pedestal appeared in a poof of smoke meters away from each one of us. I can see the princess? eyes of excitement. Take it easy, wench! I seriously don?t wanna know how she will do in these exams, but hopefully she won?t have to face anyone of the Black, and much less befriend them. I look further into my surroundings and in the distance I manage to get a glimpse of Shinko-san, there?s also sparky and I think I saw Hisashi around minutes ago. Something that also calls my attention is a blonde who seems older than me...dude, those are huge!

"Ak-kun, look at that! Isn?t it awesome!?"she whispered in my ear, what distracts me from any weird thought I could be having. "Hm" that was my response, apathetic? maybe but i don?t really care about this specific sorta show. Listening at what all of this egg thingy was about, i let out a puff and observe how this thing is done. Basically when we touch the egg it will get some of our chakra and it will hatch, from there an animal willc ome out, which animal comes out seems to depend completely on our personality and stuff...this is a pain, luckily I won?t be getting a dog cause as much as i like them, i don?t wanna see myself as one.

Once he gave the signal to start, I walked over to the goddamn egg and took it. Immediately I keep it inside my pocket without allowing it to drain energy from me to hatch, why should I let others see what kinda animal I am? Wihout saying a word i start to walk away but not without waiting for the princess who is fascinated with the...lemur?...Oi, seriously a fucking lemur? I know she is an hyper shit but for real?! Leading my thumb and index to my septum trying not to say anything I wait until she reaches me and the guy of before just told us to enter and take a seat.

As we entered tot he place where teh written exam would take place, I look at the princess who seems very happy to be in theses exams, a feeling of resignation is what I have"Later"I say dryly before separating from her. I?m not going to be next to her through the whole damn tests, i also want to get promoted here. Taking a seat I just close my eyes and wait fro whatever may come.


----------



## SoulTaker (May 10, 2014)

*Liquid Time End*

*Zellous Kazama
Lifting The Dead
Strength Training*

When lifting weights came to mind for Zell he imagined a bunch of yoked up brolic guys trying to get beefy and being strong because of their size. He wasnt clueless to people who had smaller leaner physiques being physically strong as well, but thats not necessarily the image he conjured up when he thought of physical strength. Tenshi was a good example of this, she was some kind of superhuman monster considering she basically jabbed him and his body was imbedded into the mat, but again when someone looked at her they didnt think strength.

So have you ever worked with weights before? Not to be presumptuous but even before the accident your instructor's notes said, and I quote, must have some kind of iron deficiency because I know nine year old girls who have more physical strength'."

The assault on Zell's dignity continued even from bygone teachers and the thing was he knew exactly which teacher felt this way. It was the kind of Woodcockian character who would call him by girl's names to 'light a fire' but in reality it was just another dipshit picking on him. Miles away the tainted tendril of Spoon Island's perception reached Zell. When something was typical it was the same, but instead of curling into a ball and accepting his weakness Zell had the opposite kind of reaction to his version of typical, it was atypical.

"It's not like I'm clueless. I do want to get better. I know I could have signed onto to become a shinobi sooner, but I was scared... I'm different now than I was when I left the island. I'm still scared but I won't let fear control me. You're obviously a really tough woman, so whatever you tell me I have to do in order to get stronger I'll do."

With a smile Tenshi walked over to the bar, it had no weight plates on it as of yet but that wasn't important. She crouched down, almost as if sitting in an invisible chair, her feet firmly planted into the ground. She put one hand under the bar then slipped her other hand over, grasping it with a mixed grip.

"I was hoping you would say something like that. The bar by itself is 45 pounds. I'm not going to add weight to it because you need to get proper form. The exercise we're going to do is not meant for bodybuilding it's meant for power building. With the amount of time we have we need to make your body stronger by working out as many muscles as we can at once. That's what the dead lift is good for, so please come up to the bar, get down low on the ground so your glutes and calves are almost touching like I am. Then...."

She pulled the bar up effortlessly and thrusted her hips forward while doing it. It was almost like she was humping the bar but that was the proper form for this lifting technique in order to properly get all the muscles involved. She dropped the bar and stepped away once he was done with the demonstration.

"So I have to lift and then make love to the bar basically..."

"Yes, Zellous, that's one way of thinking. The purpose is to get your back, arms, and legs working together. The goal is to strengthen what you have. Also you need to touch the floor and do it quickly. Once you have the form...."

Before she could finish Zell pounced on the bar and quickly he tore it from the ground in the same fashion Tenshi had earlier with almost the same exact form. He was quick in the movement because honestly picking up fifty pounds was like picking up a feather, even for the raw strength diminutive Zell. The bar clanged to the ground and his form was rough at times but the muscles were already working and contracting, a sure sign they were being worked out.

"Good, Zellous. Now I'm going to guess you weigh about one hundred and fifty pounds or so. So that's how much weight we'll be adding."

Tenshi made the ram hand seal then bent down and slapped the bar with her hand. It didn't take someone of advanced intelligence to guess she had raised the weight with some kind of ninjutsu. Zell got back down and wrapped his hands around the bar giving it a slight tug. It moved off the ground a bit but not too much, this was to be expected as he was just testing it out.

"You'll do one rep then I'll add more weight as you come down until you can no longer lift the bar."

He nodded then looked down at the ground in front of the bar. Taking a deep breath he tensed up to pick it up when Tenshi put her foot on the bar.

"Raise your neck. If you lift it like that you'll hurt yourself. Also you look like you can get down lower. I know it seems like it'll be easier if you cheat up a bit, but that'll just put more of the weight on your arms and that's not what we want."

Taking her instructions in stride the platinum haired novice looked straight ahead and got down even lower. He tightened his grip and ripped upward bursting forward with his pelvis and bending his back. His form was much better on this one despite the increased weight. 

*CLANK*

He dipped down as Tenshi made the ram seal once more and put her hand on the bar, but she did not remove it.

"Think about rolling the bar almost into your hips. Don't just bang yourself into it. You'll get hurt. Otherwise good form."

She let go upping the weight by another fifty pounds for Zell. He looked straight ahead, not looking at her but still giving her a nod to indicate he heard her. With a deep exhale and inhale he rose, this time using more of his legs and back to get upward, controlling the bar with his arms he contracted his back muscles and rolled the bar along body. This lift was even better than the first and was indicative of a phenomenon seen in some power lifters. Zell was actually better at dead lifting with more weight on the bar than without. For all intents and purposes he was a natural at this and because of that Tenshi felt confident to push him more aggressively. Making the ram seal she touched the bar again and upped the weight by one hundred pounds, it was now double Zell's body weight. Her lips metamorphosed from a neutral phase to one where she was grinning. Zell knew immediately that this was not going to be good.

"What did you do?" He asked his tone laden with a bit of trepidation and a bit of fear. The fatigue acids had not yet set in but he knew this was going to be terrible if she was smiling, it was essentially the universal sign for her jumping the difficulty from hard to SNK syndrome.

"Nothing. Lift the bar. If you can do this and one more rep then I'll finally take you grocery shopping so you can cook. I may even try to convince Jericho to let you clean his apartment."

For a normal person these incentives would have been meaningless but for a foodie and a neat freak that had not been allowed to give into their compulsive urges this was the necessary fire to be lit under their ass. Not even thinking Zell pulled upward on the bar and exploded through with his hips. It was his best lift yet and on the heaviest weight nonetheless. He quickly put it back down and Tenshi upped the weight. This time the bar was raised to four hundred and fifty pounds. Unbeknownst to Zell this was triple his body mass and considering his meager strength this would be quite the accomplishment.

He gripped the bar tightly like he had done in his other four attempts. This one was going to be harder, he knew it, and he also knew he was about to hit the proverbial wall so he was going to have to use all of his muscles in sync if he was going to lift the bar. He tried to rise from his crouch, his legs and arms shaking a bit under the weight of the bar. To Zell it felt like he was pulling up a mountain. His heave was mighty but his whole body trembled. The bar was off the ground but he could not bring his hips through.

"LOCK IT OUT!"

With a guttural grunt he went forward. Four hundred and fifty pounds, his body weight tripled was lifted. He dropped the bar and fell onto the ground. Little wisps of lights that some would call stars clouded his vision.

"Good job Zellous. We'll keep doing this power lifting exercise throughout the week. Before you know it you'll be pretty strong"

Zell honestly did not even hear her, all that was on his mind...

_"What should I cook?"_​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (May 10, 2014)

*Ren Houki*

KONOHA FOREST

_________________​
*LT: Five-Seal Barrier;*


A while ago, while Ren had decided to look up defensive jutsu in his library to make up for his lack of stamina, he found one particularly interesting barrier technique. "This technique creates a barrier around a place by placing four forbidden tags in different locations surrounding the location to be protected and a fifth tag on the designated zone. The tags are connected to the user's chakra, which is what allows it to turn the selected zone into a barrier space. To cancel this, it is necessary to search for the four tags and tear them off simultaneously. Meaning there must be at least five people on a team to cancel it." Ren yawned, rolling up the scroll which explained the jutsu as he looked at the line of tags on the ground in front of him. 

The Houki brought a hand to his chin, deep in thought. "_What an inefficient technique. Unless I had kage bunshin no jutsu, there's no way I'd be able to scatter five tags in a battle quickly enough. In that case..._" He took three tags and three kunai, carefully wrapping the fabric around the hilt, then scattered them, designating a nearby tree as the zone he would use the barrier on. Obviously, he wouldn't waste the jutsu like that in a real fight, but this was just an experiment to see if the Five Seal Barrier technique could be streamlined into the Three Seal Barrier. 

Extending a palm, Ren muttered. "Three Seal Barrier." He said, but nothing happened. A bright sheen of chakra should have layered the tree where his jutsu had covered itself, but it remained as mundane looking as ever. "Weird. Why isn't anything happening?" He frowned, throwing a kunai at the tree just in case it had actually worked and he didn't see it. But as it would usually, the steel cut easily into the wood.

"Ah." Ren realized suddenly, facepalming himself. He'd forgotten to channel chakra through the jutsu to activate it?of course it wouldn't work if there was no chakra siphoned into it. Concentrating, the Houki took a deep breath and flowed chakra through the tags, feeling a small part of his stamina leave his body. "Got it," he smirked, then looked at the tree again, *"Three Seal Barrier!"* He shouted. The he had wrapped around the kunai gave off a blue glow, signalling the activation of the jutsu, and then a glass-like transparent sheen flowed from the forbidden tag and around the tree.

The Houki took out another kunai and then sliced it through the air. The projectile flew true at the tree, finding immediate purchase in striking it's inanimate foe. However, instead of cutting into it like before, it harmlessly bounced off, as if parried by an invisible force. "Normally, the jutsu is meant to deflect all the kinetic energy thrown at it back at the user. But I guess it being slightly weaker than normal is expected..." He observed, then shrugged. 

With this, he was sure that he was ready for the Chūnin Exams. ​


----------



## Kei (May 10, 2014)

_[Chunin Exams; Zyana]​_
Zyana stood in line with her hands behind her back. None of the things this man said applied to her. There was no such thing as honor or shame to the young woman. Only one thing mattered to her and that was to prove her ability, not as a ninja, but as a hired hand. Zyana stood here today with a bunch of other ninja?s to prove herself to the one person that mattered in her small world. Kiritsugu Emiya. She was fighting for no village, no honor of the clan, or pride in her abilities, but to please someone.

_?Win or lose, it does not matter to me. I?ll be watching to assist your abilities.?_

That was what he told her when she had signed up for the chunin exams. Zyana has always gone on missions with him and did mostly everything with him. If this didn?t scream father releasing daughter into the wild to fend for herself then she didn?t know what was. She didn?t know whether to be happy or sad, but she knew one thing. As she focused on the door in front of her, she was going to try her best, and prove to him that she was capable. 

She was capable of doing missions on her own even if she didn?t want to. She could survive on her own if she had to. The life she had today was because of him. The power she had coursing through her entire body was because of him. She owned him so much, but there was nothing she could do to pay him back. Although there was one thing she thought of. Proving that the life and the power he gave her wasn?t in vain by any means necessary. 

Although right now, she had to focus beside her were many people who had goals that were different from hers. Power that she could only imagine was right next to her. These were the bright lights of the future leading the way for their generation. All of them carried a fire in their heart to win or prove themselves. Zyana stopped herself from almost laughing, what a sad joke this was, but a joke nonetheless. 

She looked up, many people were cheering for their favorite genins. Mothers and fathers lined the stadium with banners and signs ushering words of hope. Zyana looked back down, there was no banner for her, and no cheers from the stadium for her.  She was a bit jealous of it all in her heart. Shaking her head she took an egg in front of her. There was an instant connection as she felt a tug on her arm. 

?Grow strong?? She whispered, ?Take what you need to destroy any path that lies before us.?

What would she hatch, and it was almost like those candy eggs with the surprise inside. She rarely ate them herself when she was on the island, but she knew that she loved them when she got them. Comparing what she got with the others, it was really fun.  Sometimes she got something great and sometimes she got the normal prizes, though right about now this will be proof of her power. The power to step forward to create her own path was now in her hand. 

She will prove to Emiya that she was worthy of being called his student. That she even had the power to be called partner. However nothing would happen if she didn?t take that first step. Taking a deep breathe she walked forward with no hesitation, win or lose Emiya would be the final judge.


----------



## LunarCoast (May 10, 2014)

Chunin Exams

Moving on...​
Once the shinobi had finished his speech and informed them of the intelligence test Hatori cannot do much more than frown at the concept of going through another writen paper. He thought they had done away with those back in the academy, and now they asked him to go through it again and it was undoubtedly harder than those back in day.... not that he ever read them.

He looks back down at the egg after feeling some movement, in his palm. Coming to see a small owl of some description although being no expert, he had no idea what kind he just made the assumption that it is a owl. He smiles warmly before he spots Ogama moving removing the scythe from the ground as he went to sit the paper, he didn't even quite sit down instead awnsuring the vast majority within one or two seconds per question. _Bastard showing off?_

Hatori puts it to the back of his mind and remembered what Ruku had said about atleast attempting the questions. He sighs deeply and takes a seat and begins to trudge his way through the words giving a extremely bored look. Some of them came naturally from his own training.... others not a hope in a chance simply guessing hoping for the best, atleast he was making an attempt this time. He would normally simply pick it up and throw it into the assessment box, it took him a good ten minutes before he had finally given up on afew of the questions and simply posted it in the pidgeon hole.

Then simply waits for the results....


----------



## Chaos Theory (May 10, 2014)

*Akane|Genin|Konohagakure>Kumogakure*

*[Between Konohagakure and Kumogakure]​*​
[Eliqiuem IV: The Bumpy, Bumpy Road]​

Akane watched as the four Shinobi confronted Ren, the aim was taking what they were transporting to Kumogakure. This stuff called Eliqiuem, a substance she didn't even know what it did. Not that she cared in the least little bit. Ren was quick to act, he was a flashy one, unlike his hair that screamed he was a girl in boy's clothing. With a quick jab of his bladed weapon, and an electrical charge from his Raiton which was quickly channeled through it, the Genin was ended quick. The poor sap didn't even have the chance to howl in pain as the smoldering smell of flesh can be smelt as he is tossed into one of his friends as they tried to charge in. Now, normally Akane would be all for the fighting, buuuut Ren had rubbed her the wrong way. Though the boy hadn't said much this whole time, it was his attitude that stank to high heaven. 

He had one of those I'm so high and mighty complexes, and Akane didn't really too much care for it. Seemed the enemy Ninja didn't care for the boy's skill either as they jumped back a good distance from the group. It appeared they were retreating. But as is so often the case in these scenarios, appearances can be deceiving. Two of them pulled a small whistle from their cloaks. Pulling them to their lips they blow into them, though no discernable noise could be heard. Well, not for the average person. Both Akane and Mizuirono tense as the red head gritted her teeth. The sound was above normal human hearing, sadly Akane wasn't a normal little girl. But annoying the red head wasn't all this shrill call did. It was a sound off for reinforcements. The path they traveled was surrounded on both sides by trees and made for good cover.

The group had been completely surrounded for some time, which was a testament to their skill to hid themselves from even animals, as neither Akane or Mizuirono had been able to detect that anything was wrong, scent wise. Just as it was looking like Ren was going to mop this up and the Genin they were protecting were going to get to relax the trees around them started to rustle. The sound of feet stepping on leaves and snapping branches can be heard as Ninja seemed to fall from the heavens. Much like the group of four that had dropped in on them earlier these were male and female that wore cloaks with headbands that had their home village painted out with dark paint. 

But quite unlike the first group, there were many. Many more of them. Thirty to be exact. They all surrounded the group. Kon-Kon squealed as the ring of Shinobi closed off all possible escape routes for the porker. The Genin from the Academy, led by the Hyuga fall into a defensive stance. Though he wasn't as skilled as Ryoko, he would put up a fight and die if need be to honor the name of his family. Hana and Ivan pull their backs to one another and line up with Sosuke, they formed a wall that had all their backs covered. But they gasp in panic, Kon-Kon who was supposed to be between them was gone. Along with her the Eliqiuem. "Well" Akane yawns. Now holding the pig in her arms she falls to the ground in a cross legged fashion allowing the pig to be cradled in her lap. A dull expression crossed her features while Mizuirono lay down beside her. Her gaze cut over to Ren as the three Genin looked at how well she seemed to handle being surrounded by Ninja.

 "You got dis, right city slicker? Use sum dat fancy talk. Dey may listen." she offers while she scratched the pig behind it's ear. It lightly oinked and trembled.  "Nah, dey no gonna git you." she replied as the group of Ninja all turn their gaze on Ren. This couldn't be the better scenario. In stead of fighting two to five opponent it seemed that they could do it all in group on one attacks. The Medical Ninja shouldn't be a problem, it was Ren and Akane that were going to be the threat and with the girl showing no interest in fighting it left them to gang rape Ren thirty on one. ~


----------



## Atlantic Storm (May 10, 2014)

*Ren Houki*

KONOHA FOREST

_________________​
*Eliqiuem VI;*


Ren grimaced slightly as the reinforcements revealed themselves. How had he not noticed them before? More importantly, thirty shinobi, even if they were just Genin level, was far beyond the parametres of a mere C-rank mission. Which incompetent fool set up this mission? It was definitely a troublesome predicament; one that would require care. In this case, Ren would attempt to buy some time. "You'll need a lot more than thirty to take on a son of the Houki Clan." He stated bemusedly. To those less perceptive, this statement could have been constructed as either legitimate or a fool's bluff, though to someone more intelligent, it was clear that the boy was attempting to buy some time. 

Mutterings began to be heard amongst the shinobi. "Houki Clan? _The_ Houki Clan?"

"He's probably really good. You saw how he took out the other two, right?"

But before it could escalate any further, a large man stepped forward. He was dressed in the same way as the other, but carried a more stern disposition which indicated to the Houki that he was the leader of their little group. "Don't fall for his bluffs. No Genin could take on all thirty of us at the same time." He stated, brandishing a katana. "Just hand it to us now and nobody has to die."

Ren gulped slightly, giving a grimace as he passed looks at the medical Genin behind him. From the mission briefing and the conversations they had, he had a rough idea of what they were capable of. The dark haired girl could go invisible, the Hyūga could use suiton ninjutsu and the other girl knew the Yamanaka hiden jutsu. "Salvageable."  He concluded, then spoke in hushed tones so that only they could hear him.

"Sosuke-san, try and douse the area in as much water as possible." He ordered, then looked at Hina, passing her two tags. From what he knew, she preferred to avoid combat, so it was likely best to keep her away from fighting directly. "Use your invisibility jutsu to put these around the area. Go as soon as the signal is given. Ivan, take cover and snipe accordingly."

"H-hey, you're not the boss of us!" Sosuke complained indignantly. 

"I am if you actually want to survive this." He replied back, met with silence as Sosuke quieted down. Ren reached into his pocket to produce a smoke bomb, and looked back up at the enemy shinobi. "Sorry, a noble like myself doesn't need to concern himself with the threats of plebs." He smiled, then dropped the bomb, enveloping the area in smoke.

"Shit, you bastard!"

*"Suiton: Mizurappa!" * The Hyūga shouted, not affected by the smoke thanks to his Byakugan. A large stream of water shot forth from the murk, spinning around and splashing around the trees but careful not to douse any other members of the team. The Houki didn't specify, but Sosuke had a rough idea of what he was planning to do.

Immediately, Ren launched out of the smoke, his hands forming a ram seal as his weapon was placed in his mouth. *"Houki Sensu Raiton: Raikou Shinju!"* A ball of lightning formed, zapping the area and causing currents of electricity to pass through the water, paralyzing and knocking some of them out.

However, a bunch of them still managed to evade the combination. One in particular leapt out above Ren, ready to swing a sword down on the impudent Genin's head. The Houki prepared to block the attack with his shield, but was cut off by Ivan. "*Shintenshin!*" Stopping in mid-air as if held by invisible strings, the man jumped down and attacked another nearby cloaked enemy, clumsily bashing the hilt of his sword into his head.

"O-oi, what are you doing?!" 

_"Roughly ten knocked down by the suiton and raiton attack, and a further five down thanks to Ivan. If I pretend that we're distracted by these losers, then the leader will likely head straight towards the target, which is with the girl. If he attacks her, then she'll be forced to join into the battle, regardless of whether or not she wants to."_ Ren counted, a smirk forming. Fifteen left. Manageable. The Houki appeared behind a nearby shinobi with a body flicker and then shanked him, kicking away his corpse before moving to the next one. Another one appeared behind him, but he reacted quickly, turning around and delivering a powerful roundhouse kick to his abdomen. "I'm a sensor type, you scrub. Learn your place." Before the one who was now behind him could strike the boy, Sosuke appeared and stuck him several times in the chest with his palm. In a few solid hits, the enemy's body crumpled onto the floor.

Twelve left. However, as the team found themselves distracted in beating down the mooks, the leader of the pack of enemies disappeared through the forest leaves again, melting into the darkness as he headed straight for Akane.​


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (May 10, 2014)

*A Forgotten Art: Intro 1*

Shiryu yawned as he looked to the darkening sky. It was getting late and home wasn't all that close. It looked like it would already be dark by the time he got back.

_Damn..._

He had been off the grid for a few weeks doing a surveilance mission: watching trade vessels travelling along the coast between Kumogakure in the north and the other 'white' nations in the south, particularly Konoha. Nothing interesting until the last day of surveilance where he attempted to intercept unidentified ninja, moving up the coast. The confrontation did not last long and Shiryu was easily defeated, being left battered and unconscious. He reported what had happened and the matter was elevated within the Amegakure command structure. Even with a way forward determined, Shiryu was none-the-less reprimanded for being outmatched.

Now, two weeks later, he had gathered his thoughts and feelings on the matter to the point where he could actually face his fellow ninja back in the village. With the perpetual rain storm that surrounded his hometown in the distance, he found himself coming across a familar marker along the way.

"Crook Rock Village..." he mumbled. The sign he read had an arrow pointing down the 3rd road in a fork he had reached. It had been a while since the mission with Bob and the battle at the bridge. He paused for a moment, thinking back to what the old ex-jounin had told him and where he found himself right now. Shiryu wasn't one who normally sought out guidance, yet now he found himself longing for some cryptic wisdom.

Inexplicably then, he was drawn down the alternate route, leaving the direct road back home, to make an unscheduled stop.


***​

The homey little farming village seemed to be exactly as it was when Shiryu had last left it. He arrived in the evening, similar to how it was back when he first visited the place. Families bustled about, preparing for supper after a long day's work in the fields. Thin pillars of smoke leaked out of each village hut and the air was filled with the smells of soups, stews and boiling rice.

Shiryu simply stood for moment and took in the peacefulness of it all, letting himself forget about his disappointmens in battle and the greater struggle of power between nations that sometimes seemed to loom like a devilish shadow over everyone and everything.

"Well, well, well, if it isn't young Shiryu", someone chuckled nearby, giving Shiryu a bit of a fright.


"Fire chief!" Shiryu greeted, realizing who had snuck up on him for the second time. Of course, to say that the old man snuck up on him would technically have been incorrect, since now that Shiryu saw the old man, it was clear that he had been sitting where he was on a nearby hut railing this entire time... Shiryu had just failed to notice him.

_Damn, he is good...._

The old man lounged on the wooden porch railing, leaning back against one of the posts that supported a low roof above him that encircled the outside of what was presumably his hut. "Please, call me Murasami", the old man replied and beckoned Shiryu to come closer.

Shiryu nodded in acceptance and approached: "Good evening Murasami-dono. Are you well?"

"I am...", he replied, "...although you do not appear to be...." He regarded Shiryu through narrow, searching eyes, as the young ninja walked into the illumination of the porch lantern. "Had a big battle hm?"

Shiryu cast his gaze downward. Normally, his face of disappointment and shame would have been hidden by his re-breather, but he had not been wearing it for the passed week. Now he suddenly felt naked without it.

"Hm, didn't go so well I see", the old man continued to probe.

Shiryu simply nodded the affirmative and looked up at Murasami, who beckoned him to come up on the porch and have a seat on the railing. Shiryu accepted and took position opposite the man, near the next post that he could lean on. "I ran into some trouble during a mission", Shiryu started to explain, "I was just supposed to be monitoring shipping activities, when I noticed some unidentified people moving through my area. I wasn't expecting any kind of confrontation but I decided to approach them anyway. A fight broke out and I got beaten, basically...."

The last sentence trailed off and he found himself gazing at the village again, trying to beat back a fresh round of questions that rose in his mind, the inevitable onset of self-doubt after failure.

"Mmmm..." the old man mumbled, taking a moment to absorb the information: "...well it isn't all bad, you're still alive after all." That hardly consoled Shiryu. "What exactly happened?" the old man asked. "How did you lose?"

That was the singular question Shiryu had been grappling with for the past 2 weeks. "Taijutsu, I think..." he ventured, "they used a style I had never seen before. I have a technique to throw off a close combatant using an optical effect, but that didn't seem to have any effect on these guys whatsoever. They kept getting right up close to me where I couldn't use my spear properly, and every time I tried to make space, they just kept cornering me. I tried resorting to my kunai but they had answers for that as well...."

"I see", the old man nodded. "Well, I guess you now have first hand experience of why the yari fell out of favour with shinobi...."

Shiryu couldn't even bring himself to nod in agreement. He loved his spear and he had great confidence in his taijutsu and kenjutsu. He just never imagined that a yari could be defeated so soundly, purely on a technical standpoint. The thought of having to re-learn another weapon or abandon kenjutsu altogether to focus on ninjutsu was such a daunting prospect at this stage of his career that it was depressing just thinking about it.

The old man could read the thought process that was weighing on Shiryu's heart. "Hm, perhaps I could give you some pointers", the old man lilted. Shiryu's head rose with a questioning gaze at the old man. At least he hoped it was questioning and not insulting in the sense of wondering how a man who looked old enough to be bedridden could help him.

"Well, to do it, I'd have to see you in action at least", Murasami continued. "What do you say?" Shiryu slowly nodded as he wondered exactly what it was he was signing up for. The old man hopped off the railing and stretched a bit before descending from his porch and setting off towards the opposite side of the village. "Follow me."


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (May 10, 2014)

*A Forgotten Art: Intro 2*

The moon was high and shone its pale light over an empty little stone courtyard out near the sheds where the villagers stored their field tools.

"An outdoor dojo?" Shiryu marvelled. "Why does a farming village have one of these?"

"We find it handy", the old man replied over his shoulder as he walked over to a nearby rack with some crudely fashioned training weapons in it. (little more than shaped pieces of wood of various sizes).  "I sometimes train the villagers in some basic techniques they can do with their farming tools, in case they have to confront crop thieves or wild animals when they are out in the fields. Here-" after persuing the rack, the old man turned and tossed Shiryu a long pole that was about the length of his spear and had a little bean bag tied to the end of it. Murasami instead, pulled out two battered pieces of heavy wood that were longer than conventional swords, yet he easily held them one-handed.

"I'll go through some basic attacks and see how you respond. Ok?" the old man asked. He was already swinging his arms in circles, loosening them up. Shiryu suddenly found himself feeling a bit apprehensive as Murasami slowly walked towards him. The old man's movements were suddenly nothing like an old man at all. Shiryu wondered if this was even the same person. He raised his training spear and adopted a ready stance.

"Ready?" the old man asked. Shiryu nodded and before he could process another thought, the old man was right in front of him, closing the distance like it had never been there in the first place. Shiryu caught a glimpse of a downward strike and blocked it just in time, only to get caught in the ribs by the old man's second 'sword'. "It doesn't seem like you were ready", Murasami commented, watching Shiryu recoil in pain and clutch his side that had very nearly suffered a cracked rib. "Focus", the old man commanded, and came at Shiryu again, this time in a more deliberate movement and swinging downwards with both bokken simultaneously. Shiryu blocked the double strike and was immediately pressed down to one knee, fighting to keep off the old man's press which felt like tonnes.

_How is this man so strong!? His arms are barely thicker than the sticks he is using!_ 

Shiryu grunted, expending all his strength to shove the two bokken off and stop the press. Murasami immediately followed that with another double strike, swinging both bokken at Shiryu's ribs. The young ninja blocked the attack but was immediately sent flying across the training area from the sheer force of the blow. He bounced once before clattering into the wooden barricade that surrounded the courtyard.

"Hm, your defense needs quite a bit of work..." the old man assessed while Shiryu slowly dragged himself to his feet. "Ok, let's take a look at your offensive abilities. Come at me. I will only defend and light counter."

Shiryu finally righted himself and looked uncertainly at the old man, who expressionlessly looked back at him. He didn't even appear to be in a defensive stance, he just stood with the two bokken raised at his sides like they were soup ladels. A huff and a grit of the teeth, Shiryu rushed at him. Shock and awe aside, this man was obviously skilled, so there was no time to refuse or doubt what could be learned. Shiryu launched into the most complex succession technique he knew. It was a beautiful flurry of leaps and rotations, each movement disguising the followup and building momentum for the sweeping strikes that followed.

All Shiryu could hear was his breathing, the dusty shuffling of his footwork, and the swishing of his spear hitting absolutely nothing at all. The old man was right there in front of him through the entire barrage and yet he seemed to hardly move at all. For every strike however, Shiryu could see it pass harmlessly by its intended target. Shiryu upped the ante, switching from elegant, deceptive attacks to aggressive broad reaching strikes, ones requiring much more commitment but that had a greater chance of hitting _something_ at least.

The old man however, danced around these as well. Every time Shiryu thought he could pin the man in his footwork, the old man's body would suddenly shift, sometimes at ridiculous angles, while Shiryu's spear futilely swished by.

After half an hour of furious attacking, Shiryu finally collapsed to his knees, exhausted and panting. He had not forced Murasami to defend a single attack with his bokken, he had simply evaded everything. It made no sense. The old man walked over to the rack to put the bokken back in their place and walked over to Shiryu with his arms folded, looking at the young ninja with curious eyes. "H-how?" Shiryu gasped, still spluttering to catch his breath. 

"Souzu" the old man replied.


----------



## Negrosaurus (May 10, 2014)

Itsuka sighed as he looked back at the farm he had spent all day working, and towards the end of the day, fighting, on.  The twin girls Uwaki and Ikawu's father came home, scolded them for distracting the ninja boy, and thanked him for his hard work.  Now Itsuka was headed home, back toward the village hidden in the clouds.  He was dirty, clumped in dirt with streaks of sweat going down the sides of his face.  It had been one Hell of a day and he was glad that it was finally over.  With a single seal he dismissed his scythe, reducing it to a puff of smoke with an almost nonchalant air.  Uwaki and Ikawu bade him farewell, Uwaki's a bit more... risque than was totally necessary, but he figured it was still nice of her.

A hop, skip, and ninja jump later, he was at the front gates of the village, shuffling in past the chuunin guards, who greeted him with a nod.  He waved at them and took to the rofftops, his leaps tired and almost lackadaisical, but still graceful in the sense that the villagers were totally unable to imitate him.  His footsteps clattered on the tiles of the rooftops as he went, and Itsuka found the usually mindless noise kind of soothing today.  More than anything though, he was ready for bed.


----------



## Chronos (May 10, 2014)

*Rosuto l Genin l Eye for Eye...*

_*The Devil's Promise​*​_​​

Upon the stirring winds of the nightly lit sky there stood a child of charcoal black hair, eyes of blue, the other hidden among the midst of his headband. Before him he held a bargain. One of which he stood the remain of the of the days her should've been training for the exams, to formulate this insane twisted plan. Standing before him was a boy whom already had a grimace of enticement over the situation at hand, extended his hand towards set boy whom he had met, he held the devil's wager. The significance of the meaning of his reality, he explained nothing, but throughout almost weeks of planning and reading through countless of books and honing his sharpness of the mind, the intelligence bequeathed to his by his enduring torment, the prodigy that he believe not to be shone through the death of his summon. Eyes with radiance so powerful of enticing resolution. The only eyes which expose the eye, sapphire, the memento of the mother. The right, the memento of the villain, and now, his arm. The memento of sacrifice.

"Through deception I've already suffered, through sacrifice is what I offer. I'll not waste you with idle bargains. Here I hold you to destinies hands. I request from you something that will evidently aid us in the coming of days. I ask you you dip your toes into the darkness and help me herald the vision of the reality I will bequeathed upon this lands. Silence brews ever closer, dawning over the mindscape that once held sound. Now, I have admitted. That I am insane."

He spoke, blank of face and transparent like watery surface of the riverside. Eye locked onto the boy whom seemed to be not necessarily in shock, not baffled, but awaiting for him to finish. 

"Over a century ago there were people known as sound Shinobi. These who were either implemented with specialized gear by none other than Orochimaru himself to enhance, improve and more over, improvise a Shinobi's fighting prowess. I have dug up information for this mechanism known as the Melody Arm, in records it's speak as a gauntlet held by a Shinobi by the name of Dosu. Not much is spoken of him, but the mechanism of the arm and it's working intrigued me. And so, with my knowledge and time, the money that I gathered through the countless of mission I have been participating in, and the circumstances that I have been pushed towards. I have come to a conclusion, and so I hand you these blue prints of the weapon of choice I want you to make me. And do no worry, you will not go unrewarded, Zansatsu." 

He spoke his name for the first time in this whole conversation and his hand released the grip of his paper. Zansatsu holding it in his hand. 

"As recompense for your actions I will reward you with my arm. Do not worry, it will not be for idle means, either. I am, or more so was, a summoner. With this hand--" He rose his right hand as to demonstrate. "I used to summon the Nymph of Frost from the Ivery clan. Clan whom hail from the northern tribes of Yukigakure. I stumbled upon their scroll and was blessed with a blood pact. But as of recent, I have lost it... because of my incompetence. I had left a shred of my soul die, and now I am willing to give anything to further my step. So I request from you, puppeteer. Take my hand, follow the prints, and give me the Melody Arm."


----------



## Chaos Theory (May 10, 2014)

*Akane|Genin|Konohagakure>Kumogakure*

*[Between Konohagakure and Kumogakure]​*​
[Eliqiuem V: A Lesson in Dirty Fighting]​

Akane sat without a care in the world as she scratched the pig behind it's ear. The little fellah snuggled up to her as if she was Kuriyama and not the wild animal that had tried to eat him only hours earlier. The red eyed monster looked on with a rather blank expression set across her features as she watched Ren direct the group of Genin that were with them. If she didn't want to beat the shit out of him, she may find this little display of leadership in a positive light, but all it was to her. Was just another strike against Ren. Not only was he arrogant, he was more than eager to command. In a flurry of action and death the ranks of the enemy had been reduced from the thirty that had dropped on them to twelve which included the leader of the pack, who had just so happened to vanished back into the thick of the forest that had surrounded them.

A moment later he explodes out of the foliage right next to the red head that blade aimed to take her head from her shoulders. Sadly for him, Akane had locked in on his scent well before he had gotten to her. With a pop of her hips she rolled back allowing her spine to curve with her motion. The sheen of the blade glistened as it passed over her head. Kon-Kon squealed in terror while Akane rolled to the flat of her back. The sword using Ninja bounced a time or two on a foot before he is able to completely turn himself about. To a novice his recovery would have seem instant. But to Akane it was sluggish and clunky. Using her shoulders as a platform for momentum she pops up off her back. Cradling Kon-Kon in her left arm, she uses her right hand to allow herself to counter the man as he charged back in. 

Performing a hand stand splits Akane tosses herself into a spin using her feet as counter balances, then with a one two pair of snap kicks she catches the man in the groin with enough force to send a Brahma Bull to it's knees. Tears choke the man's eyes and he fumbled the weapon he held as his footing is lost. With a tumbling crash he goes into a roll that Akane pop springs with that hand over before he could steam roll her. So graceful was her landing that it befitted a ballerina more so than this savage, but she wasn't done. One of the goons saw that his boss was getting the shallow end of the deal and was already charging in breaking his attack off Ren. Akane spins in place and tosses Kon-Kon into the air. The pig squeals in fright as it feels itself go higher and higher. On the first rotation back around Akane shoves a foot under the blade the other Ninja had dropped.

With a pop of her knee she launched it into the air while she threw her body toward a second, female, ninja that had broken off to attack her as well. Akane throws her hand out while she kicked back toward the first Ninja that had charged her. From her hand a fist full of dirt and rock that she'd picked up in the hand stand is thrown. The girl wore no face protection and not expecting such tactics is caught off guard as she is blinded. As the Kunoichi clutched her face Akane's foot makes contact with the back bone of the blade she'd popped up a moment ago. With a ping it flips end over end toward the Ninja. The attack was nontraditional. Unorthodox one may even say. But, even for all of that, it was very easy to see and avoid. The only misstep the man took was that he didn't factor Akane's friend in. 

Mizuirono leaps at the boy as he turned to the side. As he grabbed the weapon, those fangs tore into the family jewels. Blood, tears and vomit all happen at once as the dire wolf dug in. The man drops the blade on reflex and bats at her as Mizuirono like a shark shook her head. Then with a tug she pulls the man to the ground as she ripped and tore away. The man wailed in agony as is flesh finally gave up the ghost. Fabric, flesh and other bits rip away as the dire wolf cranes her head to the side. Luckily for the man, the pain was only fleeting as he rapidly bled out. But now he'd be going into the afterlife as an eunuch. As this was going on, Akane using the kick that she'd just employed {the one that got the man's balls bit off} to roll forward after catching Kon-Kon on the spin around. Hitting her shoulders she popped herself toward the blinded Kunoichi. One foot catches the girl in the throat which causes her to gag forcing all motion to a halt.

As she did, Akane wrapped her other leg around the back of her head and reeled her in between her thighs as they both hit the ground. Wrapping the other leg around her head as well Akane in one quick motion twists her hips. A loud pop is heard as the Kunoichi's neck is reduced to little more than a mangled mass of crushed bone, blood vessels and stringy meat. Rolling to her knees, Akane sits on the corpses face, an annoyed look now crossed her lips,  "Ah said Ah no want to fight." is muttered as the leader of the rowdy gang started to pull himself back together. Out of the ten enemy left alive, at this point only nine were able bodied enough to fight.  "Dis, Ah no lak it" is muttered as she stood. In the blink of an eye, as Mizuirono cleaned her mouth, by chewing cloth, Akane vanished. In a moment's notice she was standing next to Hana who was still invisible. 

The girl gasped has Kon-Kon is held out toward her,  "How?" is asked. She was doing her best to stand still,  "Ah smell you cher" is offered as the pig is taken.  "Hide" is ordered as Akane popped her knuckles. Her blood was racing now, and she had the itch to fight. Whistling she lowers her stance and breaks into a run which allowed her arms to flow behind her. Mizuirono follows in tandem as the remaining Nine Ninja are forced to break their attacks and now focus on a much larger group. Two break off and attack Akane with thrown weapons. The girl weaves through them in a liquid like motion as she darted for one of the men. Biting into a Kunai, Mizuirono rips it from the ground as she followed her sister. A row of knuckles catches one boy across the chops, the force of the hit causes the poor fellah to flip inside out and crumple to the ground with a splattered nose. Ivan sees what the wild duo are up to, so as the boy tried to recover he catches him. That body freezes for just an instant before he releases his mental hold. 

A sheen of red cascades onto the ground as a borrowed Kunai gouges across the hapless Genin's  throat. Another one down, eight to go. Akane, using her punch takes that momentum to go into  hand spring, her thighs wrap around the second Ninja's throat. She used his weight to spring up to him. A flurry of blows rain down on his head before she twists her hips and lurches backwards. Mimicking wrestlers of the famed deep south the girl performs a Handstand Hurricanrana. In that motion her loose shirt spreads flashing an enemy Ninja. For just a moment he is stunned, and can little react as his bloody friend is tossed on top of him. Popping her palms the girl then springs on top the pile. Eyes dark with death she drives her fingers into one man's throat and tore into the other's with her teeth. Blood sprays across her face as she pulled his larynx out. Eight active combatants were now dropped to six as Akane spat the throat out. 

Two Kunoichi freeze in horror over this little girl, which was a mistake on their behalf. Ren and Sosuke finish the pair off with another combination of water and electricity. Like that, the numbers were now even as Hana hid with Kon-Kon. A vile hunger could be seen in the deep pools of red and Akane and Mizuirono fire off. Zigzagging they run toward a unisex team. But before they could attack Akane's face is slammed to the side. With a loud pop she careens into her sister and the pair bounce off the ground and tumble into the woods. An instant later a woman in skimpy clothing and long scarf lands in the midst of the group.  "It was a simple task that I assigned you lot. And this is what I get?" is asked as she turned to them. The scarf moves from covering her chest. There, between her breast is a tattoo of a scarlet cross. 

"Lady Natsume! We, We!" 


*Spoiler*: __ 




Lady Natsume
Missing Nin, Iwagakure
S Class Threat, Jonin




 "Don't even try me." is replied as one hand fired up. In a blinding flurry she forms single handed seals,  "Bedrock Coffin" is declared. Stone raises around two of the remaining Ninja and crushes them.  "Death is the price of failure" is muttered as she turned her attention to Ren, Sosuke and Ivan.  "And what have we here? Welcome to my parlor said the spider to the fly." and again those fingers fly at a flurry. "Earth Release Resurrection Technique: Corpse Soil" is declared. The ground shifted as forms start to pull themselves free of the ground. ~


----------



## Chronos (May 10, 2014)

*Setsuko l Genin l Party*

Upon noticing this, he stumbled back, while she lifted herself from the chair she stood in, smelling the context once more she knew something was iffy and the beverage was intoxicated with a poison it seemed something that might have gotten her knocked down or something so he could take advantage of her. Something she didn't quite appreciate was when men were rudely trying to step into a boundary they shouldn't even consider to tread. Upon, it she glared down on the man whose face resembled the child of once days gone past. Her grin of malice shone through her lips as she cracked her knuckles and began to pace towards ever so closer the man that pulled back with a cold sweat coursing down the temple. He turning and kicked the earth, while pushing himself towards the distance, running away almost tearing through his eyes while he headed towards his friend. Witnessing that Ryoko and Kirisaki were flopping over these men like fucking dogs in over a bitch in heat, she spin kicked the table next to them causing the knives to be lunched upon the air, with a twist of her waist, twirling on the balls of her feet.

Once the knives reached distance she kicked them towards the distance, perfectly getting the man on his clothes and stabbing him on the wall between Ryoko and kirisaki, held in place by the weight that had created the knife that has jammed itself into the wooden surface almost more than half of it's blade. Noticing that the other was also no good, the fury that had boiled down into the core of this lady of scarlet crimson hair was enough to cause her aura to form a diabolical darkened sense. Without hesitation she kicked and rushed to the pinnacle of her speed and connected her knee on the man's temple sending him over the counter. She slowly turned towards Ryoko while he hands quickly made way to her cheeks and pressed them together while she pulled her closer. Her smile was forced, and darkened under such a blatant farce of a veil. 

"Kirisaki's right. You are a man stealer."

Moving towards Kirisaki, who is now ruffied and passed out, soon to have been violated by the apparent hunk whom seemed to only think of pleasuring his dick, now standing knocked out next to the bar attendant, she grabbed hold of the drunken Ryoko and pulled them out of the 'restaurant' and continued down the road in hope she can find a place where Kirisaki can wake up and where Ryoko can pass up her drunken state. Kirisaki over her shoulder, good thing the sword training gave her enough strength to hold up this weight, but to be honest, kirisaki wasn't a tall of hefty girl either which helped greatly. On the other hand, dealing with Ryoko's stumbling was more on the lines of pulling a child who's struggling to release.


----------



## Chaos Theory (May 10, 2014)

*Zansatsu|Genin|????|Liquid Time*

*[?????,????]​*​









​
[Devil's Advocate]​*[Liquid Time]​*
_?When a good man is hurt, all who would be called good must suffer with him.?_
- Euripides​
_ 'How long had it been?'_ this is what the young Genin from Sunagakure thinks to himself at this very moment. It was a long time ago, well maybe not as long as it seemed but long enough that it seemed like an age had passed. Standing across from him was a Ninja he'd met on a bright sunny afternoon in the Land of Wind. That ninja's name you ask? One Ivery Rosuto. Satoshi didn't know much about him, other than like he this boy had the aura of a murderer and the eye to go with it as one remained hidden. Setting his large tool kit down he pulls his gaze to met that one blazing sapphire orb. The boy was as resolute as the First when he'd taken Madara down in the Valley of the End. 

A light chill ran up the boy's spine, what was this? Fear? No, he knew fear. This was something more basic than even that emotion. It was anticipation. Finally the silence was broken as Ivery spoke. It was almost cryptic, chalked full of irony as the boy spoke to get to the point and not have an idle chat. But that was to be though on later as he contained as his face held no emotion, no hint to what those thoughts were behind that blue eye. Next, up was a history lesson, well in part. Rosuto spoke of an ill born Ninja, whose origins were shrouded in mystery. The Ninja's name he spoke of turned out to be one Dosu a name that Satoshi recalled. History only recorded a small bump on the man. He appeared and vanished in the blink of an eye, in of all places A Chunin Exam. 

History said he made it up to the Finals, but vanished in the night. Rumors held many a thing about him. But only his soul knows what happened as hearsay was that, though word of mouth in the Hidden Sand was Gaara had killed him. 

As Satoshi thought to himself, Ross as his friends called him, came to the meat of why he called this meeting. He wanted a favor of Satoshi as he handed a folded paper over to him. Several tense seconds pass as the two look at one another as if sizing the other up. Rosuto wanted the melody arm, a weapon from long ago. Myth held it was type of sonic weapon. Though not much was known of it. Many speculated Orochimaru built it, while other contest that it was Dosu's arm and not a device. As one can see, time is cruel to the dead. But finally he released his hold on the paper. Using his thumb Satoshi flips the paper open, inside was a blueprint as advertised. But it was a curiosity. In all the archives he'd looked through and history he'd read. Dosu's weapon was described as a gauntlet. something that slid over the arm, though the mechanics were unknown.  

 "Did you say you could use a Summon?" is asked as he looked the paper over. Ivery nodded. Satoshi knew there was possibilities there in a little known phenomena called Memory Retention. Muscles and Chakra both show this oddity, and is what makes Human Puppets so dangerous. This could prove a useful trade for the boy.  "An arm for an arm you offer" is stated as he pulled his large case up and slid it onto the table that was beside them.  "I can do this for you, but logic dictates all I do and in that endeavor I must ask you Rosuto. Do you want to go through with this?" the answer was already known, he just needed the permission. ~


----------



## Chronos (May 10, 2014)

*Rosuto l Genin l Eye for and Eye*

*The Devil's Promise*










​
That question he spoke of him. Simply this was a moment to reflect, does he really desire to loose another shred of his self to further hold the seeming of a monster? This was a tough choice indeed. Not all men can simply hold set mindset and simply live on. Many times he's played with knife, trying to strand it on the neck, every time there comes a moment where his thought are overshadowed by a memory. A glance of the face of a girl whom smile seem to embellish the words that came to his mouth, a woman that stood behind her, hands held to her shoulders while both held a smile so beaming through their lips. Would they really want him to die? No, of course not. But neither was he gonna sit idly on some home while the world continued with it losses. There are men that are bathed in blithe towards humanity. Not a shred of consideration or thought, but that wouldn't really be fair. Hypocritical would be the thought to not assign set ideology towards himself as well. He was among the men who had ruined lives for many for the sake of causing the world to silence. He wanted to forget so badly, he wanted to erase a moment of destinies hands, and weave a tapestry of his own accord. 

There are no savior in this land, but executioners. Whoever holds the larger blade or whoever wields best the dagger, inevitable one will meet flesh and blood will spill the lands that embellish this wonderful, corrupted Earth. There is not love that's held in his heart, unknown to the emotions that flow through the his systems he known nothing yet. This is foolish, indeed. There's not a single shred of value in this. While his eyes simply glanced at the arm that he was about to loose, he began to ponder of a past that never was his own. About a moment where he stood upon lush grass, playing with a child not older than himself. While the sounds of winds blew through the surface of the grass, simply a moment of tranquility where all seem to lead nowhere. Where laughs were shared between two people and where he didn't fear the loss of another. He knew that he would lose many dear friends as consequence, he knew the gamble of living. There were never any second chances for failure and this decision would change the entirety of his life. There was no turning from this. This was, and will forever be his largest gamble. 

I'll pave the roads that leave me to everlasting jubilance. Roads built upon stirring sand, that will inevitably fall. Not my hatred, nor my anger will terminate a resolution of striving benevolence. Of my faro, my gamble. With snakes prowling with shadows, daggers aim on backs unturned, chosen to lead or chosen to fail. God has not chosen for me to walk, simply to have to fall. I will stand upon two feet, even if battered and broken. The stars will not beam as brightly as my soul, as there are none who can truly withstand this boiling resolve. Fair or unjust, the anger the now grows on me, will be what triumphs for future. This, I know.

There was no man in this world who could change him. He who stood long enough on the premise of which he had chosen. Far from any civilization, far from any man whom might bother them as the materials that were needed were placed on a box, all expensive, specially crafted materials from sources that differ from around the world. There stood most of his income, of the blood, sweat and tears that were shed to obtain just a single instance that might give him hope. He pulled up his headband, with it, he exposed his other eye. A gleaming crimson that swirled with prowess. Chakra flowed through, reading the boy before him as if he were a book, while pulling his shirt off and exposing his bare arm, while pointing specific areas that were marked on the blue print, he spoke with diligence, emphasizing his words with the placement of his finger tapping several times before moving to the next.

"Slice it exactly where the bone meets the shoulder. The clavicle needs to be removed as to help the arm gain momentum from the muscle. The bone structure doesn't have to be pretty, but it needs to sustain the back as if were the real thing. Once that is done the scapula can be attached which will be needed if we ever want to make the humerus connect properly. I don't desire a puppet arm per se. I want something more of an actual arm, with the properties of a puppets. Sasori's arm comes short to this, but the mechanics are thoroughly the same. The arm will be to be mended slightly. The blueprint are more thorough with explanations, but it basically is that I'll have you artificially create teketsu, that way my chakra will flow through the arm. My body will not reject it as it will recognize it as my own."  

He laid on the table which he would be operated in.

"Don't stop. No matter how much I scream."


----------



## Vergil (May 11, 2014)

Odd Jobs.

Having had a harrowing interrogation process by his older brother it was clear to the older Hyuuga that his brother was in no state of mind, nor had the intelligence to pull off such a complex assassination. The last Dante saw of him was his slender figure walking away, telling him to 'take care' - as was customary for an older brother to say to a younger sibling. 

Dante went back to Konoha and decided to pull out of the running to become Hokage, instead focussing on undercutting the military and offering to do jobs on the cheap. A few of the missions were too expensive for those less fortunate and so Dante decided that there was a huge hole in the market for cheap labor. Sure there were mercenaries but they weren't reliable and he would totally exploit the shit out of the Hyuuga name. 

"Will do any job for money." read his stall sign that he built by hand, just outside the Hokage's office where the jobs would normally be posted. He was there for about 10 minutes before he got his first visitor - Sendo.

"Dante....what are you doing?" the man said looking a little tired.

"My new business. People can't afford the extortionate prices of the Konoha military so any jobs that people can't afford then I'll take!" Dante said causing Sendo to rub his forehead.

"Uh-huh. And you, will take on these missions on your own. Potentially life threatening missions. I mean if you were a jounin, that'd be one thing, but you're a genin. People are going to come up to you in desperation with S class missions and you're gonna be a dumbass and accept them - then get killed." Sendo said as blunt as he could be as that was the only way Dante would understand.

"Yeah, well, I won't be held down by the man. I'd be free. You watch, I'll have jobs and then that's gonna attract other shinobi and I'm gonna eventually take over as the job master and the Hokage's gonna be working for me!" Dante said with a confident smile and a nod.

"So you hate 'the man' but have no problem if you are said 'man'?" Sendo asked with an eyebrow raised.

"No! I'm not a corporation, I'm a person. People aren't corporations, and I'm looking out for the little guy." Dante said, putting his feet on the stall as he leaned back on his chair. Sendo sighed and gave him a long look, before looking up at the Hokage's office. 

"Fine, well just make sure you've got enough put away for a decent funeral." Sendo said with a wave as he headed into the Hokage's building. There was only one way to deal with Dante - to let him think he was right and try to clean up the mess as he went. Doing anything else would result in him going off the rails. Sendo learned that punishment and stern tellings off did nothing. Nor did the whole 'I'm very disappointed in you.' trick. Threatening him with something, made his devious little mind come up for ways around it and beating sense into him didn't work as it just made him more stubborn. Easily one of the most troublesome students to deal with. He knocked on the Hokage's office door.

"Uh....Hokage-sama, I was wondering if you could do me a favour....." Sendo said with a heavy sigh.

A Few Hours Later

Dante hadn't had so much as an inquiry into his little venture, but he'd sit there as long as it would take. It was then that a kid came up and put some coins down on the desk. 

"I need the biggest beetle to battle my friends. I wanna win for once!" the kid in rags said, with a huge dangling booger protruding from his nose. 

"Boom! You got your man kid, I'll find you the Hokage of beetles." Dante said with a grin on his face and leaping out of the chair and putting the "On the job" sign on his stall.


----------



## Chaos Theory (May 11, 2014)

*Zansatsu|Genin|????|Liquid Time*

*[?????,????]​*​


[Devil's Advocate]​*[Liquid Time]​*
_A belief is not merely an idea the mind possesses; it is an idea that possesses the mind._
- Robert Oxton Bolt​
 "Well, lets not go cleaving off limbs just yet. Lets build this arm first" ~

It was done, an accord was struck. Not one out of friendship or comradery. But one born of a common need, a need shared by many throughout history Be it for the good or ill of man. The need to accomplish a goal. A directive that will steer the course of history, or bankrupt nations. For a better world, or a burning one these devils made a deal. One so foul that even from its ethereal prison the God of Death shuddered. Nothing was needed to seal the deal. Not a shake, blood or crossroads demon kiss. All that was needed was the word of one Shinobi to another. The pact of man, the bind of words. 

Those jade orbs fall to the case that Satoshi brought with him, he too had been working and doing missions. He too had been putting his Ryo to good use. Not for a piece of paper. But for tools to ply his trade of death. A trade in craft and art.  Hitting a round disc in the center of the large box, it rumbles to life as the disc spins and lifts. With a gust of steam the box opened and from within an army of tools and materials comes to light. The first thing that is pulled from the case is a molding hammer. It was a portable version of the roll press, and more finger friendly. It set Satoshi back several thousand Ryo. But it was well worth the price tag. It was large enough that it could hold the blue print that Rosuto had handed him. With a magnet he affixes it to the device's metallic surface. 

Next comes a small piece of plate metal.  "Before we get started" is stated. From his suit Satoshi pulled a tape measure. Walking over to Ross he measures the length of his arm as well as the thickness of his upper arm, biceps, forearm and wrist. He also took the thickness and length of each finger. Satoshi was a meticulous worker and he mentally took the notes until he could transfer them to the blue print a moment later. Now standing back over his kit it was time for him to get to work.  "You can stay if you want, but this will be a long process. It's not like building a puppet's limb. I'm building an arm that will work with your body. So the process will be quite lengthy. is explained as he shoved the sheet metal into a gap in the metal rounder. As it touches a sensor the twin hammers come alive and tings is heard as Satoshi shaped the metal. Round and round he went as he pounded it into the shape he needed it to be. Minutes pile up as the white haired boy worked, he only took the metal from the hammer to check the curve. When he was happy he pulled a small torch out. 

With a click it flares to life and he pulls a welder's mask out. Sliding it on he heat the metal up until it is pliable. A hammer and tongs follows as he beats the curved metal into the desired shape. Sparks fly as he used the rounder as an anvil. After much banging Satoshi takes a bucket that was just laying around and filled it with oil. A moment later he dunks the heated steel into it flashing up a fire. Allowing it to stew for a moment Satoshi then pulls it free and sets it in a special solution of water, soap and animal fat. The plate for the top of the hand was done. It was smooth and exact mirroring Rosuto's real arm. 

Satoshi continued in his trade as he pulled more and more metal from his tool kit. Formless shapes soon turn into familiar imagery as the palm, fingers and wrist are all formed one after the other. Sparks fly and sweat flows as Satoshi builds the components to the arm he was making. This was far from any puppet. This was as close to an arm as you could get in cold roll steel. After much toiling and days Satoshi placed a final piece of steel in the oil that was now a sickly brown instead of its dark black. It hissed and steamed with a furry, but the flame dies just as quickly. Pulled and dipped in his solution he turns to spools of wire. 

Pulling a few pieces from his solution ben he pulls a drill and starts to work. Sliding thick gloves on he begins to put the puzzle pieces together. The sounds of grinding steel is heard as sparks again fly. As the arm comes together Satoshi puts his knowledge of the Chakra system to use as with the wiring he pulled starts to construct an artificial one. Sweat beaded on the end of the Puppeteer's nose as he screwed small bolts into place the clamps that hold the wire as he consorts with a book to make sure that the wires were placed right. Next was a lower gauge wire. This was for making the nerves that the Chakra was connect too. For this he consulted Zyana's book. It was well detailed now with both his and her notes. It was a tome of knowledge on the human body. All this was for the fingers and as Ross watched Satoshi connected a Chakra thread and pulsed some Chakra into the limbs. Like small dead, the fingers twitched and moved. Like Frankenstein Satoshi was building his own monster.

Irony may play suit too, as he was giving this monster to a boy that very well one day could kill Satoshi. Next came the housing for the fingers. The front and back of the hand. The palm and top of the hand. This was a much more simple task than the many joints and facets of the fingers. All he needed to do was spool the wire so it connected to each wire in the fingers correctly. A couple of clamps and filler steel and the hand and fingers were assembled. All that was needed was a small test as he again used his threads to make the hand make a fist. It worked well as the Chakra flowed through the machine. Now it was time to get to the wrist. This was going to be a pain. There were eight bones in the wrist, but Satoshi had to use almost double that in metal, as there was nothing for the metal to glide on so he made a housing.

 "The housing I built for the wrist assembly will mimic your actual wrist, it uses Chakra to allow the steel to glide over itself. In fact it should be efficient enough that you'll have a better range of motion." 

Is stated as he started to assemble the wrist. It was a complicated task, as he had to wire as he put the thing together. In fact between the Chakra system gauge and nerve gauge he uses twice as much as in the hand and fingers combined. But it would make for an exact replication of human motion. Large industrial bolt held the assembly to the base of the hand.  "The way I'm setting this up, it'll mimic your actual arm, I even made small pores in the hand and fingers so you can mold your Chakra like normal. Now comes the fun part." Satoshi states as he tested the new set up. It moved just like a hand should and a grin spread across his features. Such a proud poppa. 

Next was the arm assembly in which the weapon was, the Melody Complex. Satoshi upgraded it from a double aluminum billow to a quad steel drum with acoustic piping. This made the arm a little heavier. But the set up also made it a lot tougher. The way it worked was off reverberations on the drums that are located in the base or back of the arm. They are built in the way an accordion is, with folds and pockets that help collect the sound while also vibrating to increase those sounds. It was a work of Art that Yusetsu would be proud of. On top of the first drum sat a disc drum. thin, but shaped a lot like a pan drum that was used in the coast regions. It was formed in a way that it not only magnified the vibrations off the bottom drum, but it made it a direction affair allowing Ross to use a range of sound from lows to highs. Dosu used only high, but with that one little modification Ross here could use low notes and tons as well by directing with his Chakra the sound waves out of the back of his arm instead of up and through his arm. The next two drums simply folded then doubled the length and wave of the pitch. In laymen its the difference between a punch and a punt.

Lastly as the acoustic billow, it was what makes the weapon dangerous it allowed the sound to be broadcast like a wave instead of a wide band and it wrapped the assembly. Orochimaru really out did himself back in the day, and now Satoshi had did him one up. The MKII was a real man's upgrade. Satoshi actually explained this as he put the weapon assembly together.  "Now here is the fun part. The coverings for the arm are on a Chakra trigger." is stated as he flipped the cover of the arm over before he put it together. Inside small covered holes can be seen and to the far end of each side were small boxes.  "These are the switches your Chakra will active, when Chakra flushes with them they'll open these covers allowing the weapon become readily available for use, the same is for the back of the arm as well. To close them, simply cut Chakra from the connectors and you'll have what looks like a fancy prosthetic." is explained as he fitted the whole thing together. Lastly he connected the lines to the small hydraulics that were going to power the limb's motion. Ross' idea was so last era, this was the future the now.


----------



## Chaos Theory (May 11, 2014)

*Post Continued*

*Cont​*[Devil's Advocate]
*Liquid Time*​
How long had it been now? Time is often lost in these type projects but now the arm was done and after test was deemed working as Satoshi shattered a few widows to test the Melody of the weapon. Now, now came the less fun part as he sat the arm on a far table. It was time to operate.

 "I will not lie to you. This is going to hurt." is offered as he walked up to the young Genin that now lay on the operating table. Pulling straps up Satoshi secures Ross' arms and legs as well as throwing a strap over his waist.  "Here, you're going to want this" is stated as he slid a mouth guard between Ross' teeth so he couldn't bite his tongue. Now walking around he picks up his first tool. It was a re-curved Kunai. It was made specifically for surgeries. So now it was time to go to work. The first incision was around Ross' arm. close to his chest. The skin dipped in as Satoshi pushed the blade into his arm. A small pop confirms that the blade as cut through and Ross' body tenses. Blood runs from the cut as Satoshi carved a line from the edge of his pectoral to his arm, then flipping the blade he slid up and over from the arm. A pop can be heard as the sheen of blood spatters over the ground. Satoshi's gloved hand pressed a finger into the wound as he pinched onto the flesh. With a pull he takes the whole section back to the chest. A sound akin to ripping paper can be heard as the muscle is separated from the epidermis. The sinew shivers in the air as the muscle tries it's best to contract.

Ross starts to sweat as Satoshi peeled more flesh back to his chest. The blood was flowing good now as the mad puppeteer went about his work. Next was the separation of muscle and bone. Not a hard process. But a tedious one. Pulling the blade Satoshi had to be very careful. He still needed some working muscle to help operate everything. With small cuts he severs the sinew that held the muscle to the bone. Each cut was like a swarm of ants stinging Ross, and the pain is finally too much as he screams through the mouth piece. Like asked Satoshi merely ignores him and continues his work as he starts to pull muscle up and away laying it atop the skin that was flayed earlier. Taking a moment he changes his gloves and walks up to the Ross' head. 

Pulling his lips back and taking the guard out he holds up a pill,  "This is a blood pill, it'll stop you from bleeding out." is stated as he dropped it in. The sweat that rolled down the Genin's face seemed to wash his emotion away like a mighty river. Walking back to the arm Satoshi continues with the torture. Now that he had the bone exposed it was time to deal with something that was a lot worse than all that had come before it. And as the air hit the open wound Ross already knew this was going to hurt. The periosteum membrane was the next wall to surmount. It is a thin membrane that wraps the bone. Normally that wouldn't matter. This periosteum membrane, however, was full of nerves and nervous fibers. The very touch of air could cause shock.The lightest touch would cause pain unimaginable. 

Satoshi didn't care though, this was also a learning experience to him. The blade digs into the membrane and scrapes the bone. Ross howls while Satoshi pulled the membrane with his fingers from the bone. Blood seeped from every inch of the many cuts that Satoshi had done as muscle dried like jerky. Now with the bone exposed it was time for the muscle part of the surgery. Pulling up a crude hammer and chisel Satoshi goes back to work. Placing the flat of tool on the bone Satoshi takes one good swing and the arm bone shatters near the socket. Ross wails at the top of his lung as he fights against his restraints. The straps that held him strain to almost breaking, but they just hold as the arm now lifelessly lays on the table. Disconnecting the arm rest from the table Satoshi stretches the arm out so he can get to the under skin. Ross was delirious with pain now, so this little tug did little to phase him. Until Satoshi cleaved through the rest of the skin that connected the arm to the body. 

Blood sprays and it is over. The arm was severed. Now there was the matter of that pesky socket joint that was still in Ross' shoulder. Pulling a large vice clamp from his tool kit Satoshi strolled over to his victim and screwed the edges into the surface of shattered bone. The mere bumps sends a cascade of pain through the Genin that he can't begin to explain it. Then with one good solid tug a loud pop akin to a firecracker can be heard as cartilage shatters and bone separates from bone. All that was left now was setting Ross' body for the transplant. Walking over to his tool case and pulled a steel casing out. It was roughly the shape and size to hold the ball joint he fashioned onto the arm. He also retrieves four stainless steel screws of three inches each and a power drill. Sliding the cup into the joint Satoshi pushes the first screw in and forces it through the metal. Muscle burns and bone char as the heat builds. But it was for a good cause, right?

The betterment of a boy into a man. A few minutes later and the cup is secure in the socket and will be able to hold the arm nicely. Now, another blood pill for posterity. Can't have a client die. At least not from the surgery. Afterwards, it wasn't Satoshi's problem. With all that in place Satoshi turns to the arm. Retrieving it he walks back to the boy that had probably lost six pounds of water weight in sweat. Now was the technical part. Making this work was the hard portion as he slides the socket into it's pocket. With a metallic clank and thud the arm was connected. Now he had to attach the wires into the muscle that he saved. This would prove to be very painful as he wove the wiring directly into the muscles in Ross' chest and arm. Then to top it off he connected some of that muscle into the hydraulic systems. Almost immediately the arm seemed to spring to life as the nerves and false Chakra system kick in. Holding the arm down was difficult, but Satoshi managed while he peeled the flesh back over the muscle and fastened it together will an airtight ring. 

It was done, the arm was finished. Wiping the sweat and blood from his face Satoshi takes as step back and watches as Ross adjusted to the arm as the pain slowly dulled. 

After a moment  the Puppeteer walked up to the table,  "These are antibiotics, pain killers and blood pills." is stated as he slid a few packs of pills into Ivery's human hand. Popping the restraints the puppeteer walks around and back to his prize, the human arm of a former summoner. Picking it up he warps it in cloth and sealed it with a sealing tag, this should keep the arm viable for quite a while, at least until Satoshi gets to work with it, until then he'd have to store it on ice. 

 "Well, how does it feel" is asked as Ivery sat up on the table. The boy was tough to be up so quick, that was a grueling surgery. But that wasn't all Satoshi did, as he made the arm, he made Chakra anchors for himself. Small areas on the arm he could connect to, to shut it down if it were ever used against him. One can never be too careful. ~


----------



## Laix (May 11, 2014)

_Edie Nakano_
_*SPECIAL EVENT*_



_- The Chūnin Exams_ -
*PART 1*

_Today was the day. _

 People from all over the land would gather in this great village of  Konoha for one reason. Festival stalls and times of joy and excitement  would happen for one reason. Edie Nakano, who sits on her silk bed  brushing her blonde locks would be there for one reason.

 "_Alisa!_ It's the Chūnin Exams today, pick up the pace!" 

 She yells to her maid, sat in just a blue bath towel barely wrapped  around her. Her maid rushes around the room frantically, holding a pile  of necessary items for the young heiress. Clothes, weapons, scrolls,  even a little bikini for whatever reason. 

 "Miss Edie, I have your clothes... The medical pouch... Your weapons...  Anything else?" She gasps, trying to catch her breath before Edie sends  her on another menial task. The seventeen year old genin looked around  the room, trying to think of anything she may have forgotten before  resting into a pleased smile.

 "Nope, that's everything Alisa. Thank you~!"

 _(A smile so genuine...) _Alisa thought to herself with disbelief. _(What is with Edie Nakano today? She never says thanks either! I might faint...)_
 "Miss Edie, can I ask why you are bringing a bikini?" Edie unwrapped her  bath towel and dumped it on the bed. While most normal girls would put  some underwear on underneath their clothes or, if you are a kunoichi, at  least some mesh under garments. However, Edie was opting for a  swimsuit.

 "It's like obvious, right? There are going to  be guys at the exam and the proctors or however you say it are going to  be marking you on how well you beat the competition... This bikini will  be vital in getting an edge over any Date Rapists. Plus, when I get all  dirty and yucky I can take a bath in any lakes or hot springs without  having to expose myself."

 The recently-promoted Head Maid was wowed at how much sense Edie's  reasoning meant. Alisa picked up Edie's freshly ironed choice of attire  and handed it to the girl.

 "Then of course," Edie began, slipping  on a pair of skin-tight black short shorts. As a student of the Sakura  Haruno Medical Academy, it was required they wear the official school  gym uniform during the Chūnin Exams. It was part of how they gained  their reputation for excellence from the likes of Ryoko competing while  wearing the emblem. "Whichever pervert  designed the uniform is the one I'm going to thank, as not even a female  will be able to resist my natural charms during the exams! I'm going to  be invincible, hohohohohohoho!!"

 With haste, she put on the shirt and tucked it into the waistline of her  shorts before putting on her matching black knee socks and trainers.  There was only two things left to complete the look.

 "Alisa, my accessories!" Alisa nodded and  passed her a beautiful butterfly hairpin and a white ribbon into Edie's  waiting hand. The girl first tied the ribbon around her forehead like  some sort of karate master and then added the feminine touch to her  hair. Once everything was done, she walked over to her huge mirror and  checked out every inch of her body with a smile.

 "Perfect!"

 
*Spoiler*: __ 







​
 "You look beautiful Miss Edie! But we must hurry! After you leave, I have to help your father get ready to spectate!"

 "Ugh," Edie rolled her eyes, attaching her black pouch full of medical and offensive supplies to the rear of her waist. "Why does _he_ have to come?"

 "Didn't you know? He's the main donor for the  Exams! And since his only daughter is competing, there's no way he  couldn't attend. Plus, since he's a donor, we get to sit in these  special reserved seats!" Alisa explained with excitement, the prospect of spectating Edie in luxury too amazing to wait for.

"Whatever."  With everything ready, Edie dashed out of her bedroom and raced down  the grand staircase. She was running late and while she usually didn't  care, today she couldn't mess up. Everything had to be flawless. It was  just a shame that she missed Alisa chasing after her clutching a silver  necklace.

"Edie, *WAIT! *You forgot---!"

However,  Edie was already out of the door by the time she reached the balcony.  With a sigh, Alisa slipped the locket into the pouch of her apron and  went to greet Mr Nakano.​


----------



## Laix (May 11, 2014)

_Edie Nakano_
_*SPECIAL EVENT*_



_- The Chūnin Exams_ -
*PART 2*
*- An Hour Later -*

"Welcome  man and woman, children of all kind and of all sizes. Shinobi and  Kunoichi, every village from both White's and Black's factions. I'll be  your instructor. You can call me Deima Natsugare."

Cheers  of excitement filled the arena as Edie, along with the dozens of other  Chūnin hopefuls stood in the center of the arena. The atmosphere was  amazing. Everyone was so happy, so cheerful with no hostility sensed at  all. Even if there was going to be bloodshed, everyone was going to have  a great time.

That is, except the  hopefuls themselves. However, Edie wasn't bothered about that. She was  confident she was going to slay everyone here today. Her eyes looked at  the competition and picked out some familiar faces. Ren Houki, that  annoying twat who was so up himself. The ice guy, Rosuto was it? Then  Kirisaki Shinkō, who let dip-dyed Man-Stealer in here? No matter their  label or relation to Edie, they were all people she was going to crush  today. 

As the announcer carried on  speaking, Edie wasn't even registering what he was saying. All she saw  when she looked over at the VIP stands was Natsu Nakano smiling smugly  to himself. She assumed the man mentioned his donations to the exam and  of course he was going to soak up the cheers and applause. Sat on his  right was Alisa, wiping away tears of happiness at watching the girl she  considered her daughter stand on a stage. On his left was...

_(Ryoko Hyūga. You better watch me bitch, I'm going to beat your record!)_

Edie  wasn't even sure what Ryoko's 'record' was or if they even kept  records. Now that she saw her, who were the other Medical Academy  students competing? She looked back at the genin surrounding her, trying  to pick out anyone wearing the same or at least similar clothing to  her. The only one she could find was Am? Yamanaka who she was certain  would be laughably easy.

"Over here!"  The violent nudging that almost knocked her on the floor could be none  other than Mirai Haruno. Edie scowled at the sight of her, tempted to  knock her out right there and now. "Scoping out the competition?"

"_Competition?_ There is none honey!"  She snapped, glaring at her rival. Well, Edie didn't consider Mirai a  rival and she didn't consider Edie a rival. Yet they were considered  rivals by pretty much everyone else, even the grinning Ryoko who watched  their altercation with her byakūgan. 

"And like this, it shows you  my personality through this animal. Now, after such event. You are all  to enter the set building behind me, withing there will be papers sat  upon chair with twenty questions. Each paper will already have your  names assigned, so all you need to do is answer and submit it on the  small box in the room. Once done, I myself will grade you. Now...  commence!"

"_*EH?*_" Edie looked  on with utter confusion. The last she heard he was introducing the  exams and welcoming everyone. Now this guy was talking about animals and  personality? She cursed herself at the speed this guy was talking. If he'd slowed down, she would've heard!

It  was rather embarrassing for the kunoichi who was the only one remaining  on the stand as all the other participants stepped forward to hatch  their eggs. 

"You snooze, you  lose!" Mirai remarked with a bitchy smirk before stepping forward and  grabbing her own egg. Edie watched what she did to try and get an idea  of what they had to do. The cocky Haruno seemed to focus her chakra into  the egg or something like that, where it morphed with a fizzle of  glowing light into a lion. 

_(So its some sort of personality test followed by that intelligence thingy? Easy! Its as if they want me to win~)_

She  ran over to her egg and picked it up, giving it a shake to try and tell  what was inside. Some of the other contestants looked at her, trying to  hold back their laughter. Edie however completely ignored them and soon  began focusing her chakra through her fingertips. To her amazement, it  also turned into a burst of light that formed a beautiful, blue  butterfly almost matching to her hair adornment. 

"Wow! Its... Its beautiful!" She gasped, letting the stunning creature rest on her finger. "There's no way I'm leaving this baby behind! Here you go~"  Edie threw her hair clip on the floor and placed the butterfly in its  replacement, marking a new era of fashion. Living accessories that  flutter and breathe as you work it. Strangely, the butterfly seemed  happy to remain in her hair even as she began to walk back into the  building to complete the intelligence exam. 

Meanwhile, Alisa was watching with the look of shock on her face.

"Natsu-Sama... D-Did you... Did you see that?"

"Yes..."  He leaned back in his seat with his arms folded and azure eyes  narrowed. Ryoko seemed confused by what they were talking about,  spurring on a possibly intrusive question.

"Um, Mr Nakano can I just ask whats wrong? Edie just hatched a butterfly... Was she not meant to?"

"It's not that. Don't you worry child, it's nothing of concern to you."

"Right..."  Ryoko retired her pressure and leaned back in her seat too. When she  did the Chūnin Exams, she remembers getting a rabbit very clearly but  also thinking nothing of it. There was no reaction like this among her  family when it happened, at least she didn't think there was. So why was  Natsu and Alisa so surprised? She made a mental note to keep an eye on  this for the remainder of the exams.

"*BORING!!*"

Edie submitted her answers to the intelligence exam, which was mostly guesses and blank answers. 

"I hate maths... I hate maths soo much!"​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (May 11, 2014)

*Ren Houki*

KONOHA FOREST

_________________​
*Eliqiuem VII;*


Again, just as everything seemed to have resolved itself, a new threat appeared. Though, this one was far worse than mere Genin reinforcements. Not only was she a nukenin, but from the way she easily killed the two shinobi, she was also clearly a jōnin-level one. And she'd already started to attack as well, using some sort of doton ninjutsu. Quickly, before it could come to fruition, Ren placed his palm on the ground, discharging a raiton flow across it. A coat of electricity coiled around the chakra-infused earth golems, and just as quickly as they rose, they turned back into mud. "Sorry. I'm a raiton user." Ren smirked, a nervous bead of sweat dripping down the side of his face. The elemental advantage meant little here; she could probably kill them all with taijutsu alone if she were a jōnin-level kunoichi.

"But with that being said," Ren stated, choosing his words carefully, "I'd rather not die and I'm sure you don't want to waste your time killing a group of Genin, either. How about we just give you what you're looking for?"

"A smart one." The woman commented, raising an eyebrow.

The Hyūga, however, was seemingly not happy with this decision. "Hey, what are you doing?! We can't just give the Eliqiuem away!" The complaint, however, fell upon deaf ears, as Ren approached Hina, having detected her through his chakra sensing. The sky was dark now, and the leaves of the trees around them cast a dark shadow over them so that the woman couldn't see them clearly. Perfect for the plan Ren had in mind. Taking a scroll from his pouch, he quickly moved towards Hina, swiping his hand as he poised to snatch Kon-Kon away.

"H-hey!" The girl cried out, the pig in her hand suddenly replaced with a scroll. However, as she felt the weight of the scroll, her cries died down, realizing what the Houki was planning. 

"Kawarimi no Jutsu. I took Kon-Kon and replaced it with the scroll at lightning speed so you wouldn't notice. Sorry." Ren explained, then tossed the pig to the nukenin. The jōnin caught it with ease, but in the moment her hand made contact with it, the Houki activated a seal.

_*Boom!*_

A bright light flashed in her eyes, catching her directly as the flashbang exploded point-blank. Following this, the sound of burning paper could be heard, and before she could react, the rigged scroll exploded in a cloud of fire and smoke. *"Run!"* Ren roared, but the three medical students didn't need to be told twice as the four of them retreated into the night. Extending a hand, Ren used Gofū Kekkai to form a barrier around the trees, making it impossible for the woman to chase after them.​


----------



## Kei (May 11, 2014)

_[Chunin Exams; Zyana]_​
Zyana reviewed the questions and honestly she smiled a bit. It wasn?t a test if it didn?t challenge her intelligence somewhat. However, she prided herself on the power and knowledge that Emiya gave her.  So when she picked up the pencil this wasn?t just for her, this was for the person who gave her the strength to make it this far. Her eyes scanned over the questions and read them slowly, many people made mistakes in the rush to get out. 

In one hand she had the tiny little egg rocking back in forth, Zyana finger gently held the top as she did so. She looked at her egg hoping it would hatch soon, she wondered what she?ll make but right about now that was going to have to wait. Now it must take all the chakra it could from her and then take its time to hatch.

 A part of Zyana wanted to be a doting mother on the egg and wrap it gentle until it hatch. Though the other part of her wanted no part of this egg rearing. Zyana sighed as she scanned the questions one more time before getting ready to answer them.

Once Zyana began to jot down her answers she didn?t allow herself to be confident. When someone was confident that was when they made the most mistakes. Zyana didn?t want mistakes she wanted perfection or somewhere near it. She reviewed all her answers making sure they correlate with the questions with the best of her knowledge.  

Once that was done, Zyana placed the pencil down and handed in the test. She grabbed the egg off the desk and left the room, only thing left up was the results. 

Zyana stretched a bit before leaning on a wall, she prayed she did good, but for as about right now. There was nothing she could do but to wait for the results and believe in the knowledge that she had. She closed her eyes,  it wasn?t a time to think as of right now, it was a time to rest and try to prepare herself for the next incoming challenge. There was no nervousness in her heart, only a goal and a path to get to that goal.

And she would do anything to get to her goal. She would try her hardest and do her best to make sure she achieved anything she sat her mind to despite her limited resources.


----------



## Chronos (May 11, 2014)

*Rosuto l Genin l Eye for an Eye...*

Upon witnessing the finesse of the construction, he visualized the entirety of the construction, eyes darting from one side to the other while he probed between molding steal and shaping the ligaments that unified the bone, steal and wiring. The human anatomy is complex and forming it from scratch is a deed only bestowed upon those with the talent to do so. Zansatsu gave off that vibe, but this wasn't a laughing matter. The idea was that the arm would function against any weapon. And his trust for the boy was limited. His mind already knew he'd had something plan for the arm, something to work against him. But this little measure, whatever it was wouldn't stop him. He could read as the chakra flew through the port that were created, the arm had areas where he could seep the chakra in. Clever. 

While he expected this, there was no reason to stop him from his work. Hours flew by, and he witnessed how the arm came to life. Those blueprints he made were of use, along with the myriad of books utilized to help shape the technical parts, the complexity of forming something that will be an extension as well as a part of Rosuto's body. He knew for a fact that this would benefit him on the long run, but much like clockwork, it was time for the surgery. He wasn't touched yet and already he could feel grueling agony surging through him. The moment he blade began to carve through the tissue he bit on the wooden restraint, jamming his teeth so deep into the surface he felt as if it would break, his head lost any sense of thought as focused simply on the pain that forged through the arm, as he gently then just cleaved the arm.

A wail from the inner depths of his soul was released through his mouth. Pills upon pill were downed through his mouth, the pain never settled, but not a single tear was shed. There was nothing anymore that could stop him from caring, but now, the moment the arm was released, on it was placed the other arm. The eye, crimson like fire had begun to analyze each single movement he ushered through the process of building, mounting, smelting, forming, everything. Reading and memorizing it to the tiniest detail, even though the pain was great, he was already thinking ahead. 

The hand now placed, it jolted to life. More pills were given to him as result of the end. Gulping them down, with out a moment's waste, he rose his robotic arm up on the air. Gazing on the magnificence of his labor, while his eyes witness the chakra surge through without trouble. Though now the area where his hand was placed is now numb, he could still move and usher commands to this arm as it were his own, because at this point it was. 

"You added something I didn't want." 

He spoke as the flick of the fingers ushered the sound that emanated through the area, the vibrations of even such a simple fraction of movement was assimilated and instantly released into the surface of the area. Upon it he witnessed as Zansatsu was placed on his knees due to the sounds effect of dizziness. Although still battling against the pain, he strolled towards the area where the boy held his hand on a seal.

"I'm regretting ever giving this to you, but... I am a man of my word. Something I can't well say for you. But don't fret. I've read every single movement ushered. All I have to do is replicated, much like a jutsu technique. So I myself did learn something today as well. I'll be rid of this anchor soon. Don't you worry, but... This won you a stage closer to death, Zansatsu. I hope you don't try anything fishy on the Chuunin exams. Although, with today's actions. I very well so know you will." 

Turning, he didn't mind what he did with the area. It was time to formulate a plan, on of which he could rid himself of this cripple on the arm, and the version about how to pass the chuunin exams.


----------



## Kei (May 11, 2014)

_[Chunin Exams; Kyo Minami]​_There was no need to be stressed or nervous, win or lose. He was going to bring honor and pride to his village. Not that they needed any, Fuzenkagure was simply overflowing with people who loved the village and the history. They weren?t shy about saying it either. Right now even as Kyo took the test he knew his village was cheering everyone who entered under Fuzenkagure name. They were screaming with pride and cheering for them. If Kyo closed his eyes he could hear the cheers from the streets as well from all the way in Konaha. 

Kyo smirked as he played with his egg, rolling it around in his hand as he took the test. As long as they were cheering he would do his best and make sure Fuzenkagure take home the gold. It was the responsibility of those who came from home to make sure home won. Simple as that, even if Kyo didn?t win, he would make sure that someone from Fuzenkagure did win. He smirked a bit as he went over the questions on the sheet.

His smile slowly transformed into distaste, ??You guys are fucking horrible aren?t you?? He asked the air before putting down the answer he thought was right. 


There was no need to get stressed or nervous, but still it was kind of annoying this test was. What kind of questions were these? Were people really supposed to get together and know this type of shit from heart? Kyo knows some stupid shit, and one of those things dealt with women like how the newly divorced wife liked sunflowers and caramels. Why he remembered that, well because, older women were his weakness. 

Kyo place the last answer on the paper before getting a good look at it. There was a bunch of doodles on them some of the doodles even made it on the answers. Going in and out of the os, Kyo smiled this was beautiful not only was he turning in a good paper, but he also placed in some art.  How thoughtful was he? If anyone was going to read his paper, they would be awestruck by it. 

Getting up from the seat, he handed his paper in and walked out with egg in tow. He didn?t worry so much about the egg, because he believed that no matter what it became. It would be his egg and that was enough to have ample amount of pride in any way. It was his so it was automatically the best of the best, no other would be able to stand forward and gaze upon anything that looked at what would hatch from the shell. However?

Kyo did wish it would come out something golden like the sun, or red like him. The pride he would have in the thing would rival that of a father. Kyo smiled as he threw his egg up in the air before catching it. 

?Grow strong little one.? He said to the egg as he sat down in a seat, this was his egg, and for that reason he would be proud of it no matter what. Be it gold or red, black or blue, it was something that Kyo couldn?t help but feel.  Now only thing he had to do was wait for the egg to hatch and the next portion of the test to arrive.


----------



## LunarCoast (May 11, 2014)

Keiichi Song said:


> _[Chunin Exams; Zyana]_​
> Zyana reviewed the questions and honestly she smiled a bit. It wasn’t a test if it didn’t challenge her intelligence somewhat. However, she prided herself on the power and knowledge that Emiya gave her.  So when she picked up the pencil this wasn’t just for her, this was for the person who gave her the strength to make it this far. Her eyes scanned over the questions and read them slowly, many people made mistakes in the rush to get out.
> 
> In one hand she had the tiny little egg rocking back in forth, Zyana finger gently held the top as she did so. She looked at her egg hoping it would hatch soon, she wondered what she’ll make but right about now that was going to have to wait. Now it must take all the chakra it could from her and then take its time to hatch.
> ...



*The Chūnin Exams
Awkward Silence...*​
Hatori leaned up aginste the wall glares down at the floor deep in thought, half tempted to rush out of the building and begin his hunt, the tempation was now their to hunt down his uncle. Who once again was undoubtedly present, he wasn't the type to be affraid of afew Shinobi from Kumo hunting him down for his bertrayal he taken that blade with him after all.

His eyes turn towards Ogama, then their was that man. He was told not to engage him but like a whisper in the back of his mind he felt as if their encounter had played out excatly as expected. They were both here, his grandfather was told of this man, and this weapon was created with this very warning, as if everything had been pre-determined by some sick twisted weave of fate they would undoubtedly cross blades in the second stage and he would die. That much was for certain, if a chasm in power ever exsisted he stoud facing directly back. The question was how did he get access to the exams, if the Hokage and others like him were aware of that mans exsistance surely they would of screened the entrants and he was certainly no genin.

His vision for a moment is blocked between them when a girl stepped up to wait. Hatori looking up slowly and looks up at Zyana, with his blue eyes showing signs of both hatred and confusion "Thanks for that... I'm not sure how much longer I can hold myself back from getting fate over with." He grabs his clans symbol that lay upon his sash and grips it tightly.

April the owl on his shoulder appeared very worried, Hatori wasn't acting himself since he left home and actually seemed fully aware of what was going on, in fact out of everyone the man that seemed to have awoken these feelings in Hatori had given her the greatest notice, they had encountered twice before after all... Since those words were ushered out of his mouth. She actually felt sorry for him, to have been forced upon this path but she trusted her true masters judgement on this matter.


----------



## Chronos (May 11, 2014)

*Ivery, Rosuto l Genin l Chuunin Exams*

Upon the shouting of the many spectators in the crowed he and the others stood on a parallel line that reached towards the distance in the center of the massive audience that shouted for the commence of the Chuunin Exams. Rosuto stood with new garments, specifically chosen to hide the arm he has now obtained.  His headband stood above his right eyes, while a long sleeve hid his right arm, and a glove hide his hand. Paying attention to the man known as Deima, he spoke of different portions that were composed within the Chuunin exams themselves. Eyes turned, witnessing several familiar faces. Within the crowd stood Kirisaki-sensei, her husband Gendou, and both their children Tachibana and Minae. A smile and a wave was ushered towards their locations as their cheers have been thrown towards him. Tachibana and Minae were already chuunin so this would be the day were they simply spectate the outcome.

Rosuto had lost his companion and now he'd has to fare for himself. The ordeal was saddening indeed, but in truth it mattered little to him. Soon the man spoke about benefactors, kages and all the announcement he had to name, turning to gaze he witnessed the powerful figures take their stage above where all could see. The kage, and Uchiha stood there with eyes glaring to the crowd, next was the benefactor. The Nakano. Which made him realize that his daughter was most likely around the premise. Narrowing his exposed eye he witnessed her speak to a Hyuga, then there was Zansatsu, and later there was Zyana, and Kirisaki. All seemed to have been part of this years exams. More people he'd had to face, people he rather not. 

Soon a pedestal rose before him, and egg that would shape to the standing of his personality. He was afraid... very much afraid. He didn't want to know what the future held in wait so, quickly as he grabbed it, he placed it on the pouch, the split seconds he held it he could sense the egg swallow up his chakra. But it shouldn't have been enough to power it to shape or form. Which caused him to release a sigh of relief.

Soon they were told to enter the building. Which he did, took the test with much ease and submitted the test and proceeded to leave.


----------



## Kei (May 11, 2014)

_[Chunin Exams; Zyana]
[Awkward Silence Interaction] _​
Zyana didn’t say anything at first but she felt as though she walked into an intimate setting. Although this was a public place filled to the brim with others walking around. So she didn’t know how to take the boys speech. Was he really thanking her or was it one of those sarcastic speeches?  Zyana was really confused on how to answer him before nodding her head a bit. As if she was thinking hard on a long math problem and finally came up with a solution. 

“You are welcome.” She simply said as she tried to come up with something more, “Fate?”

Zyana heavily believed in making her own path, it was depressing thinking of everything came together predetermined. So she simply shook her head as simple as that. There was something that made her upset with people who believed in those silly terms. Fate and Destiny were words people used to sound romantic or who couldn’t take responsibility for their actions. 

“You walk down your own path, and everything you do is created by your own hands. Don’t blame such actions that you might take on fate.” She said sharply before realizing that her tone was pretty harsh. Even she could be mean sometimes, though it wasn’t like she was purposely trying to be. It was just that people who would turn to the word fate to describe their actions, was something she really couldn’t understand at all. 

Zyana slightly nodded her head, “If you are going to do something, do it with the up most convictions. Do not use fate as a word for a path you created for yourself.”

She took a deep breath as she said those last couple of words. Conviction is what people needed to make sure their goals were completed. It was what got her through the day sometimes, as long as she had the conviction she needed she was able to do anything. That was her belief and she wasn’t going to let a word like fate determine her path. Everything she has done she has been aware of and does it because she believed it to be right. There was no such thing as fate or destiny, only the path one lays bare within ones heart.


----------



## LunarCoast (May 11, 2014)

Keiichi Song said:


> _[Chunin Exams; Zyana]
> [Awkward Silence Interaction] _​
> Zyana didn?t say anything at first but she felt as though she walked into an intimate setting. Although this was a public place filled to the brim with others walking around. So she didn?t know how to take the boys speech. Was he really thanking her or was it one of those sarcastic speeches?  Zyana was really confused on how to answer him before nodding her head a bit. As if she was thinking hard on a long math problem and finally came up with a solution.
> 
> ...



Hatori closed his eyes giving her time to speak despite his judgement, while he words had some truth in them she also only reinforced what he now believed to be true. His frown turning into a smirk as he responds, "The thing is, while I can agree to some extent with what you are saying..." He turns his head to make eye contact once more hoping her words were at least sincere,  "What happens when the path was not created by you rather forces you do not understand?"

He paused before slowly adding, "I am not going to lie, while you might be here because you wish to become a Chunin, I was sent here for two reasons.... The first is to kill some people. The second is to monitor that genin. Do not mistake me, I will see the exams through until the end but while your goals are to simply prove. Mine have already been set before me in cold stone which weather I live or die will be painted in someone?s blood. Who knows... in time maybe I will see it your way it is certainly an intriguing concept." 

Slowly cheering up as the conversation went on, and becoming far less tense he couldn't deny her statement upon conviction, in fact he wholely agreed on that much the problem was very recently everything had began to come togeather in such a way that implied his actions were indeed predetermined. Still he wasn't about to let Ogama kill him, certainly not without a fight if they should encounter each other in battle.

April bites his earlobe again trying to get him off the topic, but he no longer seemed to care or react much to her. Instead commenting, "April's right, let us not delve into such things. It's not right of me to dampen your spirit with such negativity."

He sighs lifting a weight from his shoulders finally releasing his grip upon the symbol of his clan and smiles, "Allow me to introduce myself, I am Akarusa, Hatori from Kumogakure and this owl is April, who's been with me for at least several years now. Might I ask your name?"


----------



## Chronos (May 11, 2014)

*Rosuto l Genin l Chuunin Exams*

Upon leaving the room he soon bumped to two stranger that seemed to have been chatting, his arms dabbed the arm of the female whom he seemed to have been hearing this boy's words for the pass minute or so. His mind was unfocused after this exam, which bothered him to take as he needed to make something more of his time than just sit around and answer some questions about things they studied long ago. Mathematical equations were the result of having him so lost in his own pool of thought, not really witnessing where he stepped, causing this veiled metallic arm of his to knock on the shoulder of this girl whom he now witnessed who it is. Locking eyes with both, her and the boy whom stood before them with his only eyes exposed to the world, the sapphire gem that was his left iris. 

"Sorry, I... I didn't mean to do that." 

He pause with between words while he noted the reality placed before him. Something he needed to face and weather or not he would have to fight against this girl. He couldn't fathom the thoughts circling the idea of battling against these people he once tried so hard to protect, but today called for action not for words. But Zyana of all people was the one whom he considered most attached to him, so weather she could really take the idea of fighting him, if more killing him probably during the exam would weigh on him slightly. Same goes for Kirisaki, Zansatsu, Edie, Shiryu and everyone else whom he teamed up with. Those who he shared once a bond were among the premises, but when will this really fathom into something bloody and destructive. This boy whom she spoke to was also around the premises. 

"I didn't mean it... Are you okay?" 

He spoke in both fear and worry. Fear of she noting the weight now placed in his newly robotic arm, and worried of her arms had taken a slight toll, but he knew she was stronger than that. Or at least he hoped.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (May 11, 2014)

*Ren Houki*

EXAM AREA

_________________​
*The First Exam II;*


The test was a little harder than expected, but not overly difficult, either. The logical questions based on synonyms and antonyms were clearly designated for the sake of those of lesser intelligence, though the mathematics questions were somewhat more challenging. The test took about fifteen minutes to finish, and the Houki spend the five extra minutes of time he had left subtly watching the other participants. Makoto seemed to have thrown himself in a panic, while Edie was seemingly blazing through the quiz, turning a page over every few seconds. Of course, that likely meant that she was probably just ticking random boxes and skipping questions out. At the same time, Akane just didn't bother, evidently stumped by the concept of actual words stringing together to form coherent sentences. 

When the time came, Ren stood up and handed his paper over to the examiner, briefly wondering if the man had noticed all of the cheating that had gone on during the exam, but quickly discarded the thought. Walking alongside him was a wolf with fur as white as snow. The Houki wasn't quite sure why he got the wolf; he was expecting a snake or maybe a hawk. Did this symbolize some kind of 'lone wolf' personality thing? Possibly, but he didn't think it'd be his dominant trait. Makoto soon found his way to Ren, giving him a powerful slap on the back as he warmly greeted him. "Man, that test was hard! I had to guess most of them!" He said, cheerful despite not answering most of the test properly.

Ren turned around, frowning in confusion. "What are you so happy about, then? There's probably going to be a pass mark, you know."

Makoto grinned, shaking his head as he gave a few tuts at his friend. "You're not getting it, Ren. They'll take ages to mark that thing, so I'm not out yet. As long as I hit the combat segment at *400% PERCENT EFFORT*, I'll be in it for sure!"

Briefly, he wondered if he should clarify to Makoto that 400% wasn't actually possible in any dimension or parametre, but held off on it. Instead, he gave an exasperated sigh. "Good luck with that. The roster doesn't seem to be easy this year." He commented.

Makoto shrugged. "I don't care about that, man. I just want to have improve myself, y'know? Ranking up and Chūnin Exams... those are things you can do any year, but _youth_ is *FLEETING!*"

He gave a smile, shaking his head at Makoto's energy. Sometimes, he wished he could have lived the same carefree life he did; it looked satisfying. Not caring about ranks or status?only seeking to improve yourself. It was almost envious how easy the Ha family member could live his life. ​


----------



## Kei (May 11, 2014)

_
[Chunin Exams; Zyana]
[Awkward Silence Interaction] _​
Zyana was on edge she took note of it herself, this person wasn?t someone she was use to.  However, everyone was a character in their own right even her. Zyana looked at the boy up and down, he was taller than her but that was the only thing that stood out against him. If he was in it to kill, she wondered who was his target and why. Her lips pressed tightly against each other as she refrained from asking such a personal question. Though, here they were talking about fate as if it was the same thing like weather. She smiled to herself, what an interesting bunch she always meets. 

?My name is Komodo.? She said as she nodded her head, ?Komodo Totoro, I am from Fuzenkagure, my goals are my own.? 

That was the name she came up with for the exams. Katy laughed but it served its purpose for getting her in. Zyana tried not to use her real name much, on missions and on outings she always went by different names. All from different parts of the world and with different variations. She tried to never use the same name twice, which was what Emiya taught her while they forged things to get through border patrol and things of that nature. 

?As long as your goals don?t intersect with mines, we should be good, and I will wish you the best of luck in all your endeavors.? She nodded with respect despite their different viewpoints Zyana knew that it would be for the best to just stay out of people?s way. There was no need for her to get involved with someone unless she really had to. 

As she thought that a sharp pain went through her shoulders and as she turned around her breathe caught in her throat. What part of her thought he wasn?t going to be here? Why would the wish ever cross her mind? He was from Suna and a ninja, so it was going to be natural running into each other, but Zyana backed away from him a bit. There last meeting wasn?t their good one, with him running away and she being whatever she was trying to be. She slightly looked away from him before turning back to the boy next to her.

?Don?t worry about it.? She said before turning her attention to the owl, ?Is it okay if I pet it?? 

She didn?t know what to say to Rosuto, but she knew any words she might form within her mouth might do more harm than good.


----------



## LunarCoast (May 11, 2014)

Keiichi Song said:


> _
> [Chunin Exams; Zyana]
> [Awkward Silence Interaction] _​
> Zyana was on edge she took note of it herself, this person wasn’t someone she was use to.  However, everyone was a character in their own right even her. Zyana looked at the boy up and down, he was taller than her but that was the only thing that stood out against him. If he was in it to kill, she wondered who was his target and why. Her lips pressed tightly against each other as she refrained from asking such a personal question. Though, here they were talking about fate as if it was the same thing like weather. She smiled to herself, what an interesting bunch she always meets.
> ...



Hatori smiles, not taking a second thought as to her real name in fact he believed her utterly. He did not know her after all and the concept of hiding ones name had never occured to him, even with his familys present standing back home although what he did pick up on was her reaction to his statement upon killing. He admitted, "I wouldn't worry, as far as I am concerned no one in these exams except one I would kill unless they intended to kill me. As for the other targets that I am not willing to dicuss."

"Still it is a pleasure to meet you Komodo. Still, our goals conflict in this examination we all came here hoping to be Chunin and I am not excatly going to back out even if my objective is achieved. So with that in mind I am curious as to what you are capable of, from what sensei has told me I am far from the favourite to 'win' and was wondering if you had any ideas who I should be keeping an eye on?"He states before admitting to himself mentally _Weird name, must be a Fuzenkagure thing._

Despite hearing the laugh from Katy he didn't excatly give her much more attention than a simple greeting, "Hello."

His eyes wandered away for a moment as the boy approached them with what seemed to have knocked aginste Komodo, whose reaction didn't seem posative in the slightest. Prompting Hatori to return his gaze back to the other shinobi, "Who might you be, sir?"He asks now having his below resting upon Amagumo's blade in a poised position feeling strangely uncomfortable with how the boy was acting. He was hidden from the world, and that only suggested in his mind that himself and he would not be perticularly comfortable with one another. Still he had been wrong in the past and this was partly the reason he killed his comrade, jumping to conclusions and not making a single thought as to what was really behind the mask.

Being asked about April he doesn't remove his gaze from Rosuto and merely states, "I wouldn't mind at all, but she has her own personality to consider. Last time.... Shin got a small scratch but nothing more."

April looks at 'Komodo' and simply closed her eyes not appearing perticularly hostile unlike she had with everyone else Hatori had encountered. Then again pratically everyone he encountered had been male so maybe she had something aginste the gender.


----------



## luffy no haki (May 11, 2014)

_First exam...stupid​_
As soon as I see the sheet I immediately narrowed my eyes while reading the questions, for real? There are some questions that are just too stupid, and some others that i bet the ones who are gonna grade it don?t even know the answers either. Letting out a sigh i start to answer everything I could, obviously going one by one and if I didn?t know one of the answers I would just skip over to the next question. Who could have thought that everything Ryoga-sama and Takao-san forced me to read would be useful right now? well, it?s obvious that they knew it. Once I finished with the exam i just passed my gaze over my answers and that was it.

It took me almost the whole time given to finish it though seems like the princess finished it a few minutes before myself. Without hesitating I went close to her."Princess..."I said calling her attention, obviously I wouldn?t go asking how it went"Oh, Ak-kun! How did it go?! It was difficult, right? But i managed to answer everything! wha about you?"she immediately attacked me with a bunch of questions, though what actually felt like a jab to my face was the fact that she answered every single question. Damn, I think I let out like two or three!

"Yeah, it was kinda difficult"is everything I said before starting to walk followed by her, what the heck? How did she finish and I didn?t!? Shaking my head to forget about this insignificant matter I look at my left, I can see a guy frokm Kumo talking someone from Suna and Fuzen...That idiot, why is he even talking with the enemy? The two people from the Black are a girl, who by the way doesn?t cause any kind of impact, and a boy. I center my attention on the boy for a moment something in him seems strange.

"Ak-kun? What are you looking at?"after questioning me, she turned her head to see in the same direction I was, a smile appeared on her face as she looked at me"C?mmon, let?s go talk with them!"she said but before she coudl start to walk I stopped her. Was she crazy?! I wouldn?t mind if it were only the guy from Kumo, after all we?re allies, but the other two i?m definitely not allowing her to befriend them."No need for that princess..."I reply at her, in my opinion, stupid idea and start to walk in the opposite direction of that little group"Mooo, then what should we do? I know! Let?s go look for Hisashi-senpai, or even better for Shinko-san, you get along with her right? "the princess proposed but I didn?t reply, I think it should be funny but if she goes and talks to Ryoga-sama about me being all buddy buddy with those two, I will get another reminder of how I must act. I was completely lost in my thoughts when...

"Hey, watch where you are going!"


----------



## Bringer (May 11, 2014)

*Shurui Yamanaka*

It was literally a few days before the Chunin exams, and time was of the essence. Shurui would have to leave alongside Batora and travel to the Land of Fire to participate in the exams. This brought unaddressed feelings to the girl. She'd technically be returning... Back to where she was from. Shurui was just a infant when she lived in Konoha, so technically speaking she could not call it home if she does not remember it. Regardless... She was still anxious and excited at the same time.

Unfortunately for the girl Otoroe could not come due to her failing health and old age, but the Sunagakure village elder assured she'd be cheering her on from the television. Shurui was nervous... What if the likes of Satoshi, Aoshi, and Ren were participating. How could she ever dream to even compare to them? Furthermore she still had training to do, there was one more technique she wanted to learn. From there she'd have to hone her skills on the journey to Konoha. So much things to do so little time.

The technique she wanted learn was called the empty cicada technique. She really liked the name of the technique since she found it clever. This technique would basically allow Shurui to throw her voice anywhere, allowing her to keep her location hidden while communicating with others, but also trick opponents. This technique wouldn't be difficult to learn, since the Yamanaka wasn't particularly bad at ninjutsu. Technically she already had two C rank ninjutsu under her built, so how difficult would a mere D rank technique be?

Like predicted the technique wasn't hard to preform, but getting used to it was. The girl made the require hand seal, and put nearly the perfect amount of chakra to execute the technique, and began to throw her voice around different places. A sinister thought came to her mind, what if she were to prank the Sunagakure children with this technique, and pretend to haunt them for their wrongdoing... No, Shurui wasn't one for revenge. This thought suddenly made the girl break into thought.

It was established that Shurui would always put the blame on herself, would always aim to please others, cared greatly about what others thought to her, and was a social catastrophe. As of lately she began changing... For what she thought was the better. However that's not what bothered the girl, the thing that bothered her was the thought that maybe she was losing herself? Maybe being overly apologetic wasn't a bad thing, maybe being timid and reserved wasn't so bizarre? After all why go against her very nature... Perhaps she should just do what felt natural to her? 

She didn't want to lose herself. 

Breaking her train of thought, she decided to focus solely on the jutsu she was preforming. She threw her voice behind a tree, she threw her voice from behind her, she threw her voice directly into her ear. _"D-Do I really sound like that... It's so high pitched and hushed... No wonder why people take pity on me."_ Suddenly the girl tried sounding tougher, and making her voice deeper to no avail. It was a humorous thing to see, a five foot girl trying to deepen her voice.

"Lady Shurui, are... You... What on earth are you doing?" A deep shade of red covered the girls face in embarrassment. 

"N-Nothing! Let's just go." The girl and her butler began to walk off. 

The butler smirked. "What, no apology for yelling?" He joked.

"O-Oh! Forgive me, I forgot. I apologi-" She was cut off.

"And just when I thought you were making some progress." He sighed while lifting a suit case holding Shurui's stuff.


----------



## luffy no haki (May 11, 2014)

_Chunin exams - Guardian dog​_
"Hey, watch where you are going!"

The yelling made me turn back on my feet only to see the scene. Two guys, by the headband being wore, from konoha were in front of the princess. I stare at one of them carefully, I think I?ve seen him before."Oh isn?t this Manami Uchiha? "the guy said with a disgusting smile in his face. Suddenly he grabbed the princess by her clothes and raised her from the floor, what was that shithead doing?!"Umm...this...w-who are you? heheh, sorry."she said nervously and letting out a little laugh.

"I see that you don?t remember me, after all it was in our academy days, but this is strange. What is an idiot like you doing around without your pet dog? I still owe him something from the last time he interferred."the fucker said with a cocky attitude backing him up. I clenched my fists, now I remember this little shit. He was just another idiot I had to beat up on a day when I went over to the ninja academy to escort the princess back home. Then I can see how the kid raised his fist, was he gonna hit her? Who does this low life believe he is?! Does he even know who the fuck he is touching!? 

Without thinking twice my body moved at full speed and-

*BAM!!*

When I realized it my fist was punching him across his face flooring him. Instantly I kick his stomach preventing the guy from standing up and then sat on his chest starting to punch his face over and over, with each hit I feel my rage increasing and I use more and more strength in each strike, the blood is spilling. Do you think this is stupid? too sudden? not logical? Well, you didn?t know how I used to act when I was ten. Somehow I lost it again, all the tension accumulated in the past days since I was in that cell after Ryoga-sama?s reminder,  was coming out right here"You looking for me, huh?! "I say without stopping the attack, the next moment I see the companion of this retard trying to stop and any good enraged boy, I immediately stood and punched him too. Behind me the princess was telling me to stop or that I may be disqualified from the exams.

Disqualified? for real? Those words actually managed to stop me before I could go overboard like I used to. But I hadn?t finished with these fucktards. Taking the last guy I punched by his clothes, I crash my head against his own painfully so he can see me straight into my eyes"You two better remember, retards. I don?t give a darn if you?re from Konoha or not lay a finger on her again and your arms are gone. Insult her and your tongue is gone. Glare at her and your eyes are gone. Understood?!"the guy only managed to nod with his head.

"Ak-kun! You shouldn?t have done that! What if they tell on you and you get disqualified?"

"Tch"with that I left to the restroom ignoring whatever may eb happening around me. I had to cool down.


----------



## Bringer (May 11, 2014)

*Hado Terumi*

Days before the Chunin exams Hado was hard at work trying to master as much techniques as he possibly could. Despite there being days before it starting, today was his last day in Kirigakure. It'd be a long trip to reach the Land of Fire, and Hado's training would have to resume during a resting point. That meant that he had to get these two techniques he was trying to learn in one day, and then hone his skills on his way to the exam. His mind wandered on what skills to hone. His Ninjutsu and hand seals were great, while things such as his Taijutsu were... Meh. Regardless he'd just cross that bridge when he gets there.

The technique he was learning would be his secret weapon to winning the Chunin exams. Although it was going to be the most difficult technique he was learning thus far, it was the least taxing at the same time. The silent killing technique, one of the signature techniques of the seven swordsman was being taught to him. After Kibishii had given him the basics, he had instructed Hado to try and learn the technique by himself. To first pay attention to everything when he walks, to grasp how he walks, to see what he walks on. All of these were important factors to master the art of silence.

Despite that, Hado didn't really get anywhere. He made sure not to accidentally step on branches and anything else that would make noise upon impact. Hado also tried to step in places that would muffle his steps, but there wasn't many places like that. After thirty minutes of pointless training, the Ivory haired boy tried to sneak up on Mami. Mami, who was Kibishii's niece was going to tag along to Konoha to watch the Chunin exams. The part that baffled the young shinobi was that if Kibishii had disowned his entire family, why did he agree to take his niece? 

Regardless as Hado tiptoed behind the young girl who was playing with her doll miss sparkle, he had successfully closed in from behind without making a noise. However he wasn't even using a technique, almost anybody could silently sneak up on a untrained eight year old. "Boo!" Hado yelled right behind Mami, and then she immediately let out a scream, turned around, and punched Hado... There.

Falling to the ground by the young girls surprisingly powerful punch, the boy decided to pathetically lay there until the pain passed.

_________________________

Five minutes past until the pain subsided somewhat. When Kibishii returned, he was infuriated that Hado was lazying around so he picked him up by his shirt, and threw him at a nearby wall. "I tell you to practice the technique and I find you lazying around? " He stated. This was obviously the result of Hado's shitty luck. After the swordsman finished lecturing Hado, it was time to resume training. 

The ivory haired boy learned that there was more to the technique than meets the eye. The silent killing was more than an art that could just be taught, it required chakra. The user had to focus chakra into their feet to muffle the sounds of the steps. Also the user had to remain somewhat collected while preforming the silent killing technique. After Kibishii finished his explanation, he made a few hand seals.

A thick cloud of mist submerged the area.

"Wait, are we going to-" A fist collided against Hado's eye, sending him flying backwards and also leaving him with a nasty black eye.

"Shut your mouth kid and listen up. I'm going to try and find you in the mist, and your goal is to keep you from finding me using the silent killing technique. If you fail to use the technique I will find you... And trust me you don't want me to find you. After all you did tell me to train you for real and to forget all the pussy ass shit." A smirk formed on his face as he explained. It would appear he was enjoying using Hado's words against him. 

_"Oh goody."_ Hado thought to himself as  he began to focus chakra in his feet and slowly walk through the mist. He made sure to stay calm so his heartbeat would be under control, so his breathing would be normal. With this Kibishii wouldn't be able to detect him, but much to the young shinobi's dismay his teacher would be using the technique to. If two users of the silent killing technique were using the hidden mist technique, this would become a game of mouse and mouse. 

"Your doing good." His teacher called out in the mist. You see his teacher had the luxury to talk because even if Hado could detect him, it's not like he could do anything. Or maybe he could... After all it is said that the combination of the hidden mist and silent killing technique could even give Jounin difficulties. Maybe Hado wasn't so weak after all?


----------



## Vergil (May 11, 2014)

*Sonozaki Mion*

Her training with the man only known as "sensei" was hard. Indeed, he had pretty much just left her to fend for herself in the wilds, with all manner of beasts and insects out there. She was on her own. A harrowing thought, but she was, if nothing else, intelligent. She hoped that she was smart enough to survive. It was but the first day and she decided to observe and scout for the day. Get a feel of the forest.

Given that her powers were mostly genjutsu based, she had to pick her fights well, keeping in the shadows and only striking out if necessary. This was the domain of the animals and she was intruding - a completely different life from that of the city and the church. She watched intently as the creatures went about their routines, discovering what they ate, where they drank, when they slept. She figured which hunters to look out for and which ones could be dispatched. It was tempting to simply delve in there and kill, but most of them hunted in packs and not all of them were in plain sight. To attack one would call forth a horde that she was not prepared to fight against. Looking up to the forest filled sky, she resolved that a better vantage would give her better opportunity and a greater degree of safety. She would have to work on her training soon.

Day 2.

Not much sleep was gotten. The sounds of the forest kept her on edge but by the end of the night she ascertained that the only predators were those that went after rodents, though there were the distant howl of wolves. Clearly she would need some defense against them and right now the trees seemed like the best option, though making a nest would probably serve as a challenge all by itself.

She decided to train in the early morning and go foraging in the mid afternoon as that was nap time for the larger creatures. They were much bigger here than near the city. She had been to the zoo before but to see a Lumbear in the flesh was something else. It wasn't something she fancied dealing with - indeed, she wondered if genjutsu would even work on animals. Perhaps not the ones she knew. Driving an animal to fear was far too unpredictable for Mion's liking as they may inadvertantly find her and she would be the object of the fear. For a creature as ferocious as the Lumbear it would certainly be fight rather than flight. 

Her task at the moment was light training - she wouldn't push herself to exhaustion. She stood infront of a modestly sized tree. Chakra control - and on the feet too. This was going to be challenging, the diagram of the chakra pathway clearly showed that the points on the feet were not at all efficient at control. Mion took a deep breath and placed a foot on the tree, summoning the chakra there. Putting pressure on the wood she first tested how much would be too much. 

Crunch!

A large indentation on the tree. It was immediately apparent that even getting to that point was hard. She couldn't control the chakra like fine tuning a radio, in fact her attempts to put too much chakra were a wasted effort as it was over kill and showed her nothing on exactly what the point between acceptable and excess was. Still it was useful to get a feel of chakra on the feet.

"Guess I have to do this the hard way." Mion sighed and put a foot on the tree and applying the chakra on the sole. It stuck! She lifted herself on to the tree and....

THUD!

The shift in weight had messed her up completely. She picked herself up and tried again. This time applying more chakra.

CRUNCH!

Too much! Mion looked at the tree and sighed. Using this sort of trial and error would take quite a while, though Sendo had intimated that she wasn't going to be welcome back in Konoha anytime soon, so at least time was on her side. She tried once more and her foot slipped off the tree and she fell.

The mists swirled around her once more and time slowed down.

"You have the intelligence, but not the commitment." the Sensei whispered around her.

"It is a tad overwhelming." Mion said with both hands on her hips looking at it, she scratched the back of her ear as her brow furrowed thinking of a more efficient way to tackle this.

"Sometimes raw determination get the job done. Overthinking a problem is as bad as not thinking about it at all. Both lead to inaction." the voice said swirling around her. Mion was now no longer surprised by her companion. He was an ally. A very useful one at that. "Faith is important here. Faith that it will get done."

"Faith? So....just...run up the tree?" Mion questioned. "Well it doesn't hurt to try..."

She backed up and sprinted to the tree focusing her chakra and making it up several steps before crashing down to Earth. "uhhh....ok it does hurt to try but...." she was much farther up than she had been previously. "Perhaps instincts are better when it comes to these sorts of physical type tasks." Mion mused as the mists cleared.

Taking a few steps back the raven haired girl dashed once more at the tree and concentrated on distributing the chakra evenly whilst maintaining the right amount. 

THUD!

"Ow....!" She looked at the tree where there was an indentation of her applying too much chakra. Higher than previous attempts, if only by a few inches. "Perhaps it's best to look for medicinal herbs before taking to this task any longer."  she said rubbing her elbow.


----------



## Chaos Theory (May 11, 2014)

*Akane|Genin|Konohagakure>Kumogakure*

*[Between Konohagakure and Kumogakure]​*​
[Eliqiuem VI: Humility is Sometimes the Lesson Hardest Learned]​

Ren exploded through the forest as the Five Seal Barrier erected itself and in no time he'd caught up with the three Genin that he and Akane were charged with protecting. The red head couldn't be seen, but it was likely the blow the Kunoichi delivered put her and the wolf down for the count. But that wasn't something that the four could dwell on at the moment. Ren was banking on the surprise of his tactics and the cover of the coming twilight to get them far away while the barrier kept the woman far too busy to be able chase after them. 

*-CRAAAACK!-*

Ren doubles over as he caught a stiff knee to his stomach and his face contorts with pain as he catches the blood he wanted to vomit up between his teeth. The stern knee that Lady Natsume delivered from her Body Flicker lifts the young Genin from his feet as her body became visible. A wild grin clung to her face as she lifted the boy's gaze to hers as he flew up.  "You're such a naive, stupid little boy" is stated while she wrapped her hand around is throat. Pulling him from her knee she then slams him into the earth with a vicious choke slam that causes the earth to sink into a Ren shaped depression three and a half inches deep.  "Did you actually think that such a trap would work on me? The moment the girl shut up, she gave your little ploy away" is stated as she started to squeeze the life from the Genin.

That venomous grin widened as she pulled her hand free. Then stomping the ground she uses the Earth Pillar Technique with one handed Ram. Ren's body violently shakes as he is tossed into the air from the bone jarring impact. Spinning from one heel to another she digs the heel of her foot into the falling boy's side. The impact sends him tumbling in a rapid spin from the woman until he slams into a tree ripping most of the bark his back hit from it. Blood seeped passed clenched teeth as he hit the Forest's earthen soil. Pulling her hands to her hip Lady Natsume gives a playful wink and blew the unconscious Genin a kiss before turning her attention to the three remaining Ninja that kept her from the Eliqiuem that she was tasked with retrieving.

 "Oh, do you little kiddies have fight in you too?" is asked as she turned to the group. Sosuke and Ivan stepped in front of Hana as she clutched the scroll that finally exploded in a puff of white smoke revealing Kon-Kon who looked at the woman with dread.  "While the blue haired boy was quite stupid in the way he tried to trick me, he was right about one thing. I don't really want to have to kill a group of Genin, or their pet pig. So, if you'd be so kind. Hand over the Eliqiuem and I'll leave you to live." the two boy's lips waver, the fear that flowed off their body was palpable, thick enough that you could cut it with a knife. But even in that fear, there was the greater fear of failure that clung to the back of their minds. They feared what the head mistress would do if they came back after losing the Eliqiuem.  

The two boy's shouldered up, in defiance of this woman.  "So, you're going to make me attack you, is that it?" is asked. The two boy's slide their feet into defensive a posture.  "Well, I was hoping to not have to go and do this." is muttered her eyes growing cold,  "I'll leave you alive though, to think back on this mistake." with that she vanished in a blur of speed that the two Genin couldn't keep up with. The very next instant both Victor and Sosuke's head rock to the side as they are smashed with a chop across the neck apiece. Lady death now stood before Hana who shook, she was so outmatched that she was frozen in the shadow of this monstrous woman. Fear overcame common sense as she clung to Kon-Kon and shook like a leaf being tossed about by a tornado. Reaching out the Kunoichi takes the vile from it's casing. The triggered trap detonates. A fireball climbs to the heavens catching leaves on fire as Natsume reappears a yard or so away. In her left arm Hana trembled as she clung for dear life to Kon-Kon who was now sans one carrying container.

Dropping the girl she turns on her heel and Body Flickers away. Hana grew silent as she pulled Kon-Kon into a hug,  "We failed" she whimpered.  "Mah head" Akane stumbled from the woods a moment later her with a hand clamped firmly to her face.  "Your head, what about me? You landed on me!" Mizuirono muttered in toe,  "Well you no feel so soft you kno'." is snapped back, the two quit bickering as they lay eyes on Hana who was sobbing. Akane is quick to activate her Bestialgan, she sees Ren slumped against a tree, alive but injured as he gathered himself.  "Wat happened? is asked as she released her technique and walked up to the sobbing girl.  "We lost the Eliqiuem" is sobbed tearfully. Akane was confused she didn't even know what hit her, and now they'd lost that stuff?

Before that could settle in though a gigantic wave of water cut through the forest just missing the group of recovering Genin. From the branches of the trees around them Natsume hits the ground with a thud. She was far from done though as she popped back to her feet. With a sneer she Body Flickers away as a figure walked into view. Akane's eyes widen as the man flipped the container of Eliqiuem in up and down with his right hand. Though it wasn't this man having what they needed that caused Akane to go all doey-eyed.  "Dad?" is asked.  "Akane? Wat you doin' all de way out 'ere?" he asks. Takigakure's forehead protector glistened in the light as he walked up to them,  "..",  "We're supposed to be taking that to Kumogakure" Hana states while Akane stood there in a stupor.  "Dat's right" is finally verbalized as Akane snapped too, "We on ah mission.", "Ah village finally took mah lil' girl, dat good Akane. Dat very good."

Is beamed as he handed the Eliqiuem back over to Akane. "Wat you doin' 'ere dad?" is asked as she looked at the container. It looked intact to her and a glance with the Bestialgan confirmed there was a liquid inside. The seal was still in place, so she figures that her dad just saved the day.  "Well, dat a long story cher, Ah was sent to tak care dat Kunoichi." is replied as two more Shinobi with Takigakure headbands drop down beside Ryota. "We've lost her sir" a Kunoichi states.  "Dat no good" is muttered as the red eyed man cupped his chin. ~


----------



## Chaos Theory (May 11, 2014)

*Chūnin Exams*

*[Room, Konohagakure]​*​

[The Chunin Exams II]​
_“We’re born alone, we live alone, we die alone. Only through our love and friendship can we create the illusion for the moment that we’re not alone.”_
- Orson Welles​
Satoshi sat at the desk that held the paper the test was printed on. Beside it was a pencil that he could write with. Setting Doru to the floor he watched as the Genin around him sat and began the test that were before them. The puppeteer didn't look at his test yet, he waited and watched. Those jade eyes took his surroundings in. Watched as the watchers watched them. It was then that he realized that there were way too many Chūnin in the room. They seemed to sit everywhere. Some with bored expressions while others sat resolute with their arms crossed over their chests. _'What is the game here'_ is thought as he drummed his fingers across the desk he sat behind. His eyes then moved to the crowd around him. 

There was as many flavors of Genin here as there were colors under the sun, the cursory look down on the paper that lay before him told it was a hard test. So, with so many Genin ready to go into the exams, it came to reason that this was not a test of intelligence as it was taunted to be, well not as much. They'd likely still grade them to see how the subject did. But this more so was a test to see how sneaky one was. The test was designed to make a person want to cheat and that _was_ the point. They wanted to see how well you learned to be a Shinobi as gathering information was a key factor to any mission. This was little different. 

Mentally satisfied he finally begins to read his test, lifting the pencil that was provided he begins to write his answers to each. In this light he was going to see if they were on their game. A simple cipher it was. A triple skip on letters. So if you read a C it in actuality was an A. On top of that, he also wrote the words backwards. Though he doubted that he'd have a chat with the grader he'd love to see their face when they got to his paper. Reaching the end of the page he turns it and the process continued as he scribbled down words and letters, even if it was multiple choice he went about explaining his answer just to make the grader read. When he was finally done with his test he made one final notation at the very bottom of the sheet. 

{Dear Grader-Sensei, 
If it is your aim to see if people can cheat and not be visually caught. Maybe the amount of Chunin used to watch should be reduced. Use a Jonin or two might also help. Oh, and the silver haired Kunoichi setting to the left of the black board is asleep.~}

Satisfied with his work he folds the paper back over. Standing he shoulders Doru and walks up to the Ninja taking the tests up. A short pause happens as he simply looks at the man. Then with a small nod for a bow Satoshi turns and walks back toward the back of the room where others were already exiting.

_-With Akane_

The red head crossed her legs while Mizuirono nibbled at the top of her left fore paw.   "Ah dun kno' 'bout dis Mizuirono" is lowly mumbled while she picked the paper up. Holding it out before her, she twist it to one side then the other. Seeing if she could make any sense of the scribbling that was done there. The head mistress Kuriyama had promised. Well, told that she had no option was the better way of putting it. Buut, had promised Akane that she was going to find someone to help tutor Akane in reading and writing. There was also an A word in there. But it was a big one, so Akane's brain switch off part way through it being said.  "Better hurry" the wolf offers between switching to her other paw.   "Ah kno' dat" is muttered back while a Kunoichi walked up beside her. "This is yours I believe" the brunet states putting the mini pit-bull on her desk. The small dog immediately growled as it laid eyes on Akane

The red head growled back,   "You de wan dat bit meh" is gritted between her teeth as the dog barked at her.   "Ah gonna bite you de next time you bite meh"  is grunted. Looking around the red head sees that she is being stared at as her dog barked at her. The looks were of, please shut that mutt up. Now!. The girl sighed and flicked the pooch across the nose. With a snort and a sneeze the pit bull stops barking. It was mad now. Strolling up to her paper it turns and lifts it's leg.   "Dun you.."

>Too Late<

A small stream of urine hit the paper as the dog marked it's territory. Akane yelled as she tried to swat the little beast. But the mutt proved quick as it hopped away from Akane's wrath, vanishing into Mizuirono's fur. Akane's out burst brought a Chūnin or two over to her, after assessing the problem they take the pissy paper from her and give her a new one. Now, with a new paper and dry desk Akane was again blankly staring at the words that she couldn't make out. Time was almost up, so that meant desperate measures. Pulling the paper and pencil from the desk she walked up to the brunet that had brought her that damned dog. Pushing the paper into her chest she slides the pencil between the woman's ample breast. "Eh, what?" is asked as shock leveled across the Chūnin's face.

 "Ah need halp" is stated. "What do you mean" is asked as she tried pull the exam from her chest but Akane pats it back onto her,   "Ah need halp wif dis test ding", "I can't help you." is replied as she tried to hand it back.   "Ah can no read or write cher", "You what?",  "She is telling the truth, she is quite illiterate." Mizuirono adds now walking up to the two Kunoichi.    "Dare you go usin' dem big werds again" ~~


----------



## Chaos Theory (May 11, 2014)

*Zansatsu|Genin|????|Liquid Time*

*[?????,????]​*​


[Devil's Advocate]​*[Liquid Time]​*
_?There?s no chance, no destiny, no fate, that can circumvent or hinder or control the firm resolve of a determined soul.?_
- Ella Wheeler Wilcox​
Satoshi gasped for air while he feel to a knee. His head spun as his vision blurred and eyes dipped to the ground. He hadn't expected Rosuto to get so accustom to the arm that quick, so he had little time to avoid the blow that was dealt to him. The Genin with the burning red eye walked up to him fighting through the pain. He stood over the white haired boy for just a moment before he spoke up.

-"I'm regretting ever giving this to you, but... I am a man of my word. Something I can't well say for you. But don't fret. I've read every single movement ushered. All I have to do is replicated, much like a jutsu technique. So I myself did learn something today as well. I'll be rid of this anchor soon. Don't you worry, but... This won you a stage closer to death, Zansatsu. I hope you don't try anything fishy on the Chuunin exams. Although, with today's actions. I very well so know you will." -

Satoshi shook the woozy feeling off and stood as Rosuto turned and walked from him.  "Not a man of my word?" is asked aloud as he gained his bearings.  "The deal was an arm for an arm. You said nothing about how I was to make it. Functionality of the arm is one hundred and fifty percent. I ask you this, what man builds a weapon for someone, that doesn't take into account for it being used against him?" is asked as he pulled a bag from his case. Inside were various parts and rings that he fashioned when he was working on the arm. 

 "I assure you" is added as he slid the bag across the floor toward Ross,  "What little I did in the way of a fail safe, for my well being is outweighed by now much I upgraded the plans you brought me. I even took into account your age. That bag has parts that will be added as you grow. It'll keep the arm the same length as your human arm, without the hassle of finding someone to build you a new one." is added as gathered his tools. His eyes never fall from the boy as he worked to gather his things,  "I'm sure you've already noticed the slightly darker metal, that is where the extension pieces are fitted. It won't mess with the wiring either, as I used enough to account for a three foot increase in length. So unless you're a giant. You should be fine." 

With that Satoshi's form is swallowed by black, poisonous smoke and he vanished.~  



*LT Event End​*​


----------



## Olivia (May 11, 2014)

*Kirisaki Shinkō*
*Liquid Time: After a Long Night*

Everything was dark around me, I felt cold and isolated. My arms felt restricted, almost as if they were brought down by chains. However I could feel a warm liquid ooze from my stomach. I sprung my head upwards and looked at the hollow hole in my stomach. I wanted to scream in terror or pain, but I felt neither.

No, all I could feel is the small trickle of blood pour from the open wound after every slight movement of my bare body. Tears welled out from my eyes as I looked at the terrifying puddle of blood which had formed beneath my torso against the black rubble. The rashness of the situation had finally caught up to me, I was loosing too much blood. Was I going to die?

My body fell into shock as my left side finally felt freedom from the invisible shackles in the worst possible way imaginable. My left arm had been completely severed, being devoured by the surrounding darkness. Much like the earlier wound, I hadn't felt a thing.

But just the sight of the splurting blood made me hyperventilate. I squinted my eyes but even that did no good. I could still see it, as if it were painted inside my eye lids. Blood. Was it my destiny? To only see red? I slowly lifted my eyelids and took a look at my mangled body, which had now been scarred and bloody. I still felt no pain, even when my right leg was dismembered and my right eye had been cut in half. But strangely, I smiled.

I lifted my head on the verge of screaming from the soft surface below me. Everything around me seemed blinding compared to the dark backgrounds I had just experienced. This room was filled full of white fabrics, almost making it too blinding. I looked down at my body, which, while had been clad in red, was due to my beautiful dress instead of blood.

I grasped my stomach and realized the hole was no longer there, and not only that, I had any missing limbs that disappeared. Was that just a dream? I didn't feel any pain so that would line up with it being a dream, but there was almost no doubt in my mind that what I experienced was real. With a hand on my head, I almost didn't notice the Hyuga lying on the ground and the swords-women sitting in a chair near the window.

I was instantly brought to reality, remembering the events of the previous night. What had happened? I was whisked away by that hunk, had a single drink, and then the rest was hazy. Did something happen? Was I knocked out for some reason? Judging by how the room appears it would seem it was a hotel room, as I doubted this was the Hyuga's estate. 

Wait, what happened about that man? I never even got his name and to think the night just ended like that. But I did let it get to my head a little. I mean, just because a guy that handsome (who is hard to come by) decided to buy me a drink that shouldn't mean that I should fall heads over heals for him.

But if I don't remember the details of last night, and if I was passed out in a room with these two, what did that mean? That man...He couldn't have drugged me, could he? Why? He seemed so nice an genuine and good looking, did he just want to use me? Is that why we ended up in this room because these two ended up saving me?

I was a little happy at this turn of events. Not only was I able to have level headed friends that saved me when I needed their help. Not only that, but he was right in his decision to drug me. Not because I wanted to be drugged, but that's the only way how he'd get me to comply to his desperate needs. While he was hot, there was no way I would want to take it any farther than a drink, or even a hug, let alone what he was probably thinking.

Just considering what could have happened sent shivers down my spine. No that was not a possible result. There's no way I'd ever be in a situation that results in that action in at least ten years! I am not ready for that and I can't believe someone was looking at me for that type of interaction! Just thinking about that type of result made me want to curl up and be isolated, but I decided that wasn't the best response.

I turned to Setsuko who had still been facing the window and wondered what I should say to her. She was sympathetic towards me during the mission and she was a hero last night from what I could tell. A small smile formed at the edges of my mouth as I said:

"Thank you."

Softly. I pulled the bed sheets off my body and jumped out of the bed, with my red dress swaying in the sudden movement. Grabbing my red heels and tightening my hair tie, I motioned towards the door and left hastily back to my house. I was sad things had to end on a note like this, but I was happy to know I had such dependable people in my life.
*
-Liquid Time END-*
​


----------



## Olivia (May 11, 2014)

*Kirisaki Shinkō*
*Chunin Exams: A Test this Simple?*

I sat down as I tapped the pencil on the table. I glanced over to test and the questions, and truth be told they didn't seem all that difficult. But with that said I glanced up and took a look around the entire room. Almost all the seats were filled now, with a large majority of the shinobi now sitting down and focusing on their exam.

But what had caught my attention was not the other shinobi, but the proctors. They weren't initiating anything or starting the exam, they were simply standing around. Why? So they can catch any cheaters? It made sense in a practical sense mainly because we were genin, at this rank we shouldn't have to be told when to start taking an exam. Something as a rank promotion should be handled with the utmost caution though, which is the reason why they had so many people on guard.

Taking a glance around I saw a lot of unfamiliar faces, but among the crowd I spotted a few old comrades that I had run into, and even some regrettable enemies. In the room had sat people like Edie Nakano and Ren Houki, one which had seemingly breazed through the exam while the other simply didn't care. Then there was other people like Rosuto in here who seemed to be taking his time with this whole thing.

With a confident smile, knowing that old acquaintances had been partaking the same exact quiz I had, I turned my head towards the two page exam. Among the questions provided had been fairly simple questions, and then among others had been difficult mathematical questions that would take me a bit to figure out.

After putting about twenty two minutes of time into the exam, I placed as many confident answers as possible and turned towards the center proctor. THis had been the portion of the exams that I was confident in, so I hoped that I would at least do decently. I pushed out my chair and walked towards the proctor, handing him my exam.

I walked away from the group of students still seated, finding a lonely corner and sitting down with a hand on my head. I truly wondered what I was doing here. It's not like I wanted to even be a shinobi, I obviously wasn't even cut out for it. That damn Yoshikage Kira, he was shaping me to be the Kibō churches pride and joy by making me into a shinobi. Why me of all people? Why did he want me to become a shinobi so badly?

I shook my head, it was too late, there was no point on thinking about this any longer. Since I was here I might as well make the most of it. Besides I was truly interested in what my egg would eventually hatch into. With a hand placed on my pouch, I stared up at the ceiling, wondering what would happen next. 
​


----------



## Chronos (May 12, 2014)

*Rosuto l Genin l Chuunin Exams*



LunarCoast said:


> Hatori smiles, not taking a second thought as to her real name in fact he believed her utterly. He did not know her after all and the concept of hiding ones name had never occured to him, even with his familys present standing back home although what he did pick up on was her reaction to his statement upon killing. He admitted, "I wouldn't worry, as far as I am concerned no one in these exams except one I would kill unless they intended to kill me. As for the other targets that I am not willing to dicuss."
> 
> "Still it is a pleasure to meet you Komodo. Still, our goals conflict in this examination we all came here hoping to be Chunin and I am not excatly going to back out even if my objective is achieved. So with that in mind I am curious as to what you are capable of, from what sensei has told me I am far from the favourite to 'win' and was wondering if you had any ideas who I should be keeping an eye on?"He states before admitting to himself mentally _Weird name, must be a Fuzenkagure thing._
> 
> ...



Her cold attitude was misplaced, but granted it was exactly what he needed. Without much effort he eased up and relaxed as the other boy spoke to him. Another participant of the exams, one of which Rosuto hasn't met prior. Of course, normally anyone outside black was mostly out of his reach due to his fear of returning to an ensemble of shinobi, due to the Sharingan he possessed. Veiled under the Suna headband he peered at him a boy whom held a owl over his shoulder. While Zyana mindlessly seemed to be ignoring him, he simply shrugged the sentiment away and spoke to the boy.

"Rosuto."

No more words were spoken before he turned his back on the two and continued down the hall to the outside. "Sorry to keep it short. Later. We'll meet again on the other portion. Hope you can make it."


----------



## Kei (May 12, 2014)

_[Chunin Exams; Zyana]
[Awkward Silence Interaction] ​_
?If we are not crossing paths then there is truthfully no need for us to delve into what the other is capable of.? Zyana said as she reached over and gently pet the owl that was resting on his shoulders. The feathers were softer than expected which made Zyana wanted to pet the bird even more. She made sure she was gentle only petting the bird with two fingers and slowly stroking the bird in a downward pattern. 

She couldn?t help but smile a bit. Maybe she should invest in an animal partner. Have it around when she felt lonely and it would be awesome. Although she would have to find it a place to stay and how to incorporate it in her move set. An animal like a dog or cat would be too obvious and plus she was a wide range attacker, so close range moves were rare and the animal might be get in a cross hairs. The thought of one her bullets accidently flying in one of her partners made Zyana frown a bit. Maybe an animal partner wasn?t the best thing for her. Along the plus side of Emiya probably wouldn?t want an extra mouth to feed.

?Cute?.? She said as she pet the owls belly, and it was soft there too, now she really wanted one. A partner that would love her unconditionally and follow her through the flames of hell and back. That would be wonderful for her despite the facts she already knew. ?My specialty is long range weaponry.?

She leaned up from petting the bird, her whole body was telling her to still the bird and raise it as her own, but she resisted the urge. Zyana nodded her head simply as telling him what type of fighter she was. 

?Consider it a thank you for letting me pet your bird. She?s like a little princess.? Zyana complimented the bird, ?She?s very beautiful and you are very lucky to have a partner like that.?

Zyana smiled as she looked at the boy, ?Please do not cross my path once exams start.? It was a simple warning served with a small and a kind disposition, but it was a warning nonetheless. If they were to cross path Zyana wouldn?t hesitate attacking him or the bird. They would be enemies on the battlefield, and friendship didn?t matter if they were on the opposite side.


----------



## Chaos Theory (May 12, 2014)

*Chūnin Exams|Akane*

*[Test Room, Konohagakure]​*​
[Chūnin Exams Woes]​

The Kunoichi sighed and planted her free hand right in the middle of her face. How could anyone in this day and age go through life and be illiterate? Her eyes open and those soft pink eyes lock onto those bottomless red eyes. "...",  "pu-pu-",  "Akane?" Mizuirono was almost in shock, was Akane trying to do what it appeared that she was trying to do?  "Pu-Pu" a snicker can be heard as the wolf broke into a short fit of laughter. "What is she trying to ask?" the Kunoichi asked now flustered as the girl merely stood before her twisting one pointer finer on the other as a confound and flustered look crossed her features. 

Mizuirono caught herself and forced the laughter down into the pit of her stomach,  "My big sister here, is trying ask, please." is replied as she again started to chuckle,  "Dat no right Mizuirono, no funny madder too!" is shouted as the red head bacame agitated with the whole ordeal and was about read to simply walk off. "Hold on, hold on" the brunette sighed. "I'll help you out, but you have to tell me the answers. I won't be doing that for you..." a sinking feeling started to form in the pit of the woman's stomach. But she had agreed to help her. 

Akane grinned flashing those sharp canines, which didn't go very far in alleviating the Kunoichi's apprehension. Turning around the Genin led the Chūnin to the desk she once sat as most of the rest of the Genin had already finished. With time almost up the two get quickly to work, "We'll have to do this quick, so if you have any questions you better make them fast" is stated as the older woman pulled a desk up beside Akane's. With a cough the Kunoichi pulled the pencil that Akane slid between her boobs out and asked her the first question. The Hyūga cupped her chin in thought for just a second, then answered with the first thing that came to mind.

A grave look crossed the woman's face, but she wrote the words down in the best interpretation she could give. Each question is given and with each answer the Kunoichi helping Akane sweat drops just a bit more. Not only was this girl illiterate, she didn't seem to know the first thing about any thing. It almost brought the older woman to tears. Not from laughter or malice. But from concern over the upbringing of this child. Who could have been so cruel to give this girl such a poor excuse for a rearing? With a sigh she tells Akane that this was the last question on the test. After a short pause she read it. Akane, like before cupped her chin then asked a little about the question to better understand it. 

By now the entire room was empty. It was just the two of them, time had been up by about three minutes and she needed to hurry to get this girl to the next leg of the Exams. So she fudged her explanation and Akane answered. "Well, that'll be it. Please go to the waiting area with the rest of the Genin and the people that have been cut will be called and asked to exit.",  "Danks cher!" Akane exclaims. She was happy that the woman helped her instead of turning her down. Standing she hugs the pink eyed woman before she and Mizuirono dashed for the door. The man that was collecting the test walked up to her, "I'm not sure how she became a Genin" the woman states handing the paper over to the man. "Well, what were you two doing. You know you can't give her answers."

"I wasn't giving her answers, she gave them to me. I read and wrote them for her", "You're kidding me right?", "Afraid not, the girl can't read or write and she is about as bright as a five watt bulb."

The man chuckled, "It's not right to call the future soft", "When the shoe fits", "This is why you can't find anyone to date you longer than one date" the man laughs. Which gets him punched in the arm. ~


----------



## LunarCoast (May 12, 2014)

Keiichi Song said:


> _[Chunin Exams; Zyana]
> [Awkward Silence Interaction] ​_
> ?If we are not crossing paths then there is truthfully no need for us to delve into what the other is capable of.? Zyana said as she reached over and gently pet the owl that was resting on his shoulders. The feathers were softer than expected which made Zyana wanted to pet the bird even more. She made sure she was gentle only petting the bird with two fingers and slowly stroking the bird in a downward pattern.
> 
> ...



Hatori maintains close eye contact upon both of them as April for the most part seemed to take enjoyment from the attention she was being given, closing her eyes when the young lady had begun to stroke in the downwards fashion. She only openned them when she got to her belly, before puffing out her feathers proudly.

"Hmm... I suppose it might well be a sexism thing for the owl."He comments upon witnessing this before he is drawn to attention by her words. "Swordsman, would be the most fitting term to describe my combat style." Returning the favour since she atleast shared that much, despite her earlier comments.

He raised an eyebrow at her warning and frowns at the mere mention of her attacking April that wasn't something he expected anyone to do, she was no threat certainly not to his knowledge. Before sharing his opinion on the matter his gaze turned into a harsh stare, "While I take note of your words I must also clear something up, if you killed April or anyone for that matter I would hold nothing back. I will state however, that to my knowledge the rules do not force us to engage anyone we encounter, so it might prudent for us both to do such a thing. So far I'd say you are very likable and it would not sit well with me to stain Amagumo."


----------



## Kei (May 12, 2014)

_[Chunin Exams; Zyana]
[Awkward Silence Interaction] _​
At first it was a small chuckle, but then it turned into a childish giggle. Zyana couldn?t hold it back, it was the funniest thing she could ever hear. Almost like someone told her a bad joke with a lot of passion behind it, but instead of laughing at the joke she was laughing at the person. Zyana giggled even more as she couldn?t help but let them out. When was the last time she laughed like this? Her girlish giggles was even foreign to her ears, but it was a nice feeling until she opened her eyes, tears running down from how hard it was for her to hold back a full blown laughter. 

?Oh my,? She wiped her tears with the back side of her fingers, ?That was a good. I haven?t laughed like that in months. A ninja who doesn?t kill is like a dog who doesn?t bark.?

Although Zyana looked him in the eyes and realized he was serious. She didn?t know whether to be offended or pat his head. Like a mother would do a child when they say something stupid, but the innocence that was in their eyes made the mother not say anymore. That type of thing Zyana didn?t know whether to indulge or ignore. Though her kind smile settled into a straight face, they were old enough to know the laws of the world. One of those laws were to kill or be killed. That was the law Zyana followed. 

?If anyone proves a threat to me, I will not hesitate to shoot them down and then hunt anyone else that dares become my enemy.? Zyana said, her voice was cold as ice, there was so much a mother could take from a child that sprouts foolish words like that, ?Remember that when we go into the battlefield, I won?t hesitate if you draw your sword towards me to kill you. I will kill anyone that dares prove an obstruction to my goals.?

She said it with coldness leaking from her voice, ?Understand that once we go into the next part of the exam, get in my way and I will strike you down.?

She closed her eyes next and a slight smirk appeared on her face, ?I thank you for the compliment, despite our different beliefs it has been nice to talk to you.?


----------



## Laix (May 12, 2014)

_Edie Nakano_
SIDE STORY LIQUID TIME ARC



"_Alisa! _Ask the Head Chef when the appetizers will be ready!"

"Yes, Miss Edie!"

"And you! Has my beach been cleaned? I saw a stray Hyūga there last month and I won't have my spotlight taken!"

"N-No! I mean, yes m'lady! The beach is spotless and ready for your private use..."

"*WHERE'S THAT MAID WITH MY HAIR CLIP!?*"

"Right here, m'lady!"

"Attach it!"

The multimillionaire heiress stops in front of a mirror after barking commands to the various servicemen and women scurrying around her to get everything perfect. As the focused maid carefully brushes Edie's freshly preened locks aside to attach her signature butterfly hair adornment, Edie can't help but over-think and panic over every little detail. Every ribbon, balloon, decoration, food, drink, even the swimsuit had to be perfect. If this was a flop, her social status at the Academy would be in tatters. For this is the one event that 'anyone who is anyone' makes sure to attend.

"There you go," The maid smiles, fixing up Edie's locks. "You look stunning, m'lady!"

"I know!" Edie gave her hair a flirtatious flick with a self-obsessed smile before strutting out of the grand landing and into the first living room of four. 

The great big mansion she calls home had been completely transformed; there were countless staff all working for a decent wage to make Edie's event perfect. At the door was two muscular bouncers to prevent any trouble from entering, along with two beautiful women in red bikinis serving fruit cocktails and macaroons to those who were allowed in. From the entrance was more bikini-clad women of stunning looks serving beverages and foods upon request, as well as a grand buffet table in the dining room for anyone looking to pick and choose their own food. With chefs hired from as far as Kirigakure, almost every type of food you'd expect at a summer bash was present. Chicken, barbequed or not, salad, fruits, kebabs, rice, noodles, pork, lamb, even steak and a delicious choice of either ice cream, cheesecake or a giant bowl of jelly for desert to ease your main through. For the girls with the wandering eye, there was even heart-throbbing hunks walking around in speedos serving drinks to please. She'd catered for everyone and this was definitely a rarity. Of course, this was only the reception.

The true party was outside, where if you followed through Edie's garden, past the swimming pool and down the small hill, you'd find a stunning private beach with clear waters and decked chairs underneath colorful parasols. Outside, the luxury didn't stop. There were more hunks and beauties serving both your stomach and your eyes, as well as a hot tub inside a small cabin for your own pleasure! 

_(There's no way anyone can top this. I'm going to be Queen of Konoha after this!)_ Edie giggled to herself as she took her place near the entrance of her palace. Standing on the grand staircase in a skimpy blue bikini covered with a white sheer shawl, she made sure her beaming face would be the first thing guests notice upon entry. With the summer beats blasting out through the stereo system recently installed in every room, all that was needed was just one last touch -

"Alisa!"

The Head Maid came dashing out of the kitchen, trying her hardest to hold in her sweat.

"Y-Yes Miss Edie?"

"It's time. Guests will be arriving at any moment!"

"Understood!"

Alisa signaled over at a group of more hunks and beauties huddled in a room. They were all carrying leaflets and signs baring Edie's airbrushed face advertising her Big Summer Bash. Their job was to walk around all the popular districts of Konoha, inviting people to attend. She would only be satisfied when this place had a que to enter.

"_*ALRIGHT EVERYONE!*_" She yelled, addressing her soldiers. "*LET'S MAKE OPERATION E.F.B.P A SUCCESS!!!*"

"YOSH!"
​


----------



## LunarCoast (May 12, 2014)

Keiichi Song said:


> _[Chunin Exams; Zyana]
> [Awkward Silence Interaction] _​
> At first it was a small chuckle, but then it turned into a childish giggle. Zyana couldn?t hold it back, it was the funniest thing she could ever hear. Almost like someone told her a bad joke with a lot of passion behind it, but instead of laughing at the joke she was laughing at the person. Zyana giggled even more as she couldn?t help but let them out. When was the last time she laughed like this? Her girlish giggles was even foreign to her ears, but it was a nice feeling until she opened her eyes, tears running down from how hard it was for her to hold back a full blown laughter.
> 
> ...



Hatori closed his eyes and smirks, "Before you leave consider this piece of advice wisely, if your goal is to prove yourself as it apppears to be. How can you do that when you are dead, sometimes it's best you avoid those who can dish it out."His eyes open once more turning to that man some distance opposite suggesting he wasn't quite refering to himself when he said this.

To be completely, he had no idea what anyone here was capable of and to make such a foolish assumption would only be the death of him. However, he felt certain deep down that the shinobi was certainly not meant to be here even if it wasn't Ogama Ruku had warned him about.

~Ogama~

Appearing to have listend in on their little dicussion he only smirks under the thick hooded cloak he wore, a slight glimmer of light reflecting from his eyes revealing them to be onxy in colour, he finally speaks up in a clear yet dark tone, "Girl at the beginning of your little dicussion I half expected you to sprout the words 'Thats my ninja way' crap, just like some other insect I knew."


----------



## Kyuuzen (May 12, 2014)

*Location:* _Konohagakure_
*Company:* _Random Villagers_​
*"Hey, come on!  He ran this way!"*

A small kid holding a shiny red ball was running for dear life.  Tears were streaming from his wide, fearful eyes.  Three clearly older boys were sprinting after him, angry looks on their faces.  They were easily able to gain on the boy with their longer legs, and what looked like very novice shinobi training.  They cornered the kid, secluding him before he could make it to a populated area.  they were cackling and grinning menacingly as he backed into a corner.

*"Maybe you didn't hear us the first time, brat.  I want that ball."*

They kid shut his eyes tightly as he prepared for them to tear into him like rabid dogs.  The three boys leaped, descending on the boy as he turned his face away from them, awaiting the beating and theft of his only ball.  That was until a single footstep sounded off to his left, the shinobi sandal stomping down into a puddle.  The owner of the foot leaped forward, swinging his leg out in a kick and smashing into the nearest one to the young boy.  The attacker smashed into a trash can and slumped over, grimacing in pain.  The other two landed sloppily, gaping shocked at the new arrival.

He was taller than all of them, wearing a sleeveless, open jacket that showed his torso and arms were more muscled and defined than their own, than most kids their age.  He also had black tattoos splayed across his torso and arms.  What was most noticeable, though, was his shock of bright crimson hair, trailing down to the bottom of his neck.  The boy turned, revealing a glaring face adorned with an eyepatch.

*"Picking on little kids?  That's how you use your Academy training?"*  The two attackers glared at him.  "Yeah," one answered.  *"And you better watch out, because we're only a few weeks away from graduating!"*  The new arrival rose an eyebrow and indicated to his left bicep.  Wrapped around it was a Hitai-Ate, emblazoned with the insignia of the Village Hidden in the Leaves.  *"That's fantastic, but... I graduated already.  Why should I worry about a few punks who aren't even out of school yet?"*  The growled in anger and both sprinted at him, one a bit faster than the other, but both significantly slower than him.

He sidestepped the boy in the lead and leaned forward with a dark smirk as the second one approached him.  *"Angry God Rampage!"*  He shot a fist forward, smashing it into the kid's abdomen, lifting him off the ground.  He took a step forward and swung the boy by his stomach, throwing him into the ground.  He rose, grinning down at the kid who was clutching at his stomach and making gurgling noise.  He turned around just in time to catch a fist to the side of his face.  His head swung around and he stood there, a small trail of blood trickling down the side of his mouth.

*"Guess you aren't so tough after all huh?"*

Before he could continue to gloat, however, the red headed genin grabbed him by the front of his shirt and lifted him, flinging him up and then down into the ground.  He finished the fight with a stomp to his chest.  Once he was finished dealing with the low-lives, he turned to the cowering kid, wiping the blood from his lip.  *"You okay, buddy?"*  The scared kid nodded rapidly.  "Good.  Get out of here."  He sprinted off, holding his ball close to chest, but stopped before he got to far away.  

*"Th-thank you... um..."*

*"Hakaizen."*

*"Huh?"*

The red head turned away from the kid, giving him a short wave.  *"Name's Hakaizen, kid.  Stay out of trouble, huh?"*


----------



## Kyuuzen (May 12, 2014)

*Location:* _Konohagakure Chuunin Exams Testing Loction_
*Company:* _Other Genin_​
*"*sigh* Hakaizen, how many times do we have to go over this?  You can't just beat up Academy trainees."*

Hakaizen was walking alongside an older woman.  She was from the Program, Mitsunari Tomoe.  She was a buxom beauty, with a round face, lightly tanned skin, and flowing brown hair that fell in natural curls.  She rubbed the bridge of her nose and shook her head as they walked.  *"Hey,"* replied Hakaizen.  *"They deserved it.  Using your ninjutsu to pick on villagers is like, rule number one."* *"No, rule number one is that...  Well, this is embarrassing, but I don't remember rule one..."*  She looked over to see Hakaizen shooting her a venomously smug smirk, which she replied to by looking away.  *"A-after all, I'm not a ninja, I'm a scientist.  Anyway, you could have really hurt those kids!"*  Hakaizen shrugged.  *"I held back.  A lot.  It was good though, helped me clear my head.  I keep feeling like there was something I was supposed to do today..."*

Tomoe looked down at him incredulously  *"Yes, you had the chuunin exams.  What time were those again?"*  Hakaizen grinned.  *"It's fine, those aren't until two."* *"It's two o' six."*  He stopped, visibly paled, and darted off to the side, shouting out an expletive.  Tomoe just chuckled and continued about her day.  Hakaizen took to the rooftops, sprinting across them rapidly as he made his way to the exams location.  He came to a gap in the roofs that was beyond his jumping range and gnashed his teeth together, his tattoos glowing with a quick yellow shine, one that died as quickly as it came.  He ran to the edge of the rooftop and pressed hard off of his feet, breaking and denting the roof where his feet had been, before launching himself clear across a large shopping district.  He landed on the other side without even a backward glance.

A few moments later he burst through the door of the exam building, in time to see a chuunin moving toward him.  *"Sorry kid, but you're late-"* Hakaizen's tattoos emitted another quick yellow shine and the fourteen year old bowled through the chuunin, knocking him down swiftly.  The chuunin got up and began to weave signs when another one stopped him, gripping one of his wrists.  *"Hold on, let him through.  There's something to be said about a kid strong enough to push a chuunin down.  Besides, there's room for a heavy-hitter on almost every squad."*  The other chuunin chuckled and nod.  *"Fine, let's let him through.  He caught me off guard with his ballsiness, and he's got some strength to back it up.  I have a feeling this one will be interesting.  Radio ahead, let them know to let the kid in."*

Hakaizen put on a burst of speed, activating the body flicker technique as he rocketed through the halls like a red-headed blur.  He rounded corner after corner, sprinting full-tilt towards the exam room.  He shot up a flight of stairs, eyes darting side to side.  Yes!  This is the right floor!  He put his head down and ran as fast as his legs would carry him.  A bit too fast, actually.

Bam!

He slammed into something solid, yet strangely cushioned.  Unfortunately, there was no yellow shine to save him this time.  He fell flat on his ass, looking up at what he had run into.  It was a blonde girl with bright blue eyes and an irritated look on her face.  However, he didn't have time to figure out what was eating her.  He shot to his feet and grabbed her shoulder, pushing as he ran past her.  *"Out of the way!"*

He rocketed into the exams room and froze, a proctor staring at him.  *"Uh... hi, I'm-"* *"Grab a test and sit down."*  Hakaizen nodded and took one of the packets of paper before finding his seat.  He sat down and looked down at the test...

He didn't understand a word.  _What the Hell is this?!_


----------



## Kei (May 12, 2014)

_[Chunin Exams; Zyana]_​
Zyana smiled widen, ?I?ll remember that.?

She turned around walking off. At least people made themselves clear on what they want and what they will do to the other. Zyana took it into consideration that the first time if they run into each other, she?ll let him go, but the second time she will make it quick. He entertained her boredom and plus his bird was a cutie. A quick and easy death would be most fitting to someone of his nature, send the bird with him. Zyana didn?t do well with grieving, why be so cruel and take one life, when she can send out two. The poor bird just needed one bullet through the heart and it will be dead. 

That was kind in Zyana?s heart, a truthfully kind act for her, but she stopped in her tracks before turning her head back to the boy. 

?Please be safe out there?It?d be a shame if you die so young. Coffins for smaller bodies are such a drain to see nowadays.? Zyana said before turning back around and making her way to another side of the room. A silent corner for her to be alone with her thoughts, the exams was going to be turbulent, and the last thing she needed was to make friends. Though as she walked to the other side, she looked at Rosuto, and looked back down. Her decision was final, be they kissed or not kissed, once she goes through the next door. They will be enemies?

She didn?t know if she was sad or was she resolved so strong that it bothered herself. Where there is one kiss or two, there will be one hundred more. Either with a man or a woman, it doesn?t matter, but she will do what she needs to do. She will do what was demanded of her and that was it. It was simple as that, and she hoped the same went with Rosuto heart as well. One day she will either strike him down, or he will strike her down. If she was lucky some other hired hand will kill her before she will turn her weapons to Rosuto throat. 

Zyana shook her head, one day she?ll be of age, and one day someone will warm her bed. She will wake up to someone lying next to her and truthfully?She?ll pray for the mind of the poor fool who dares put that on themselves.


----------



## Olivia (May 13, 2014)

*Kirisaki Shinkō*
*Beach Time: This Again?*



The sun glew brightly over the nearly cloudless sky as birds chirped happily, flying through the air. All seemed peaceful in the world, or so one would think. Interrupting this facade of quietness had been a shriek of a young girl, sound like she was in shock. I would know, that was me who screamed.

My face was glowing an amazing dark red color, almost as if I got a really bad burn. But my normally calm mind had gone afluster at the sight of the article of clothing in front of me. All words had escaped me as I gazed upon the green and yellow patterned dress. My hand shook as I pointed towards the damn thing:

"THERE'S NO WAY YOU CAN MAKE ME WEAR THAT! I CAN'T BE SEEN IN SUCH AN AUDACIOUS AND LUDICROUS OUTFIT, I'M A NUN FOR THIS CHURCH! I'M A SYMBOL!"

I said while kneeling to the priest in front of me. The man had blonde hair with a white suit and a black tie, he was none other than my religious mentor named Yoshikage Kira. However in this situation he looked slightly amused, a look I thought I'd never see don his face.

"Now now, no need to get in a fuss. It's always good to spread out of your comfort zone and try new things. Besides if you're friendly enough you might bring good fortune to the church."

I sighed. The last time he had me do him a favor like this I had gotten all dolled up only to be forcibly kissed. Was this a trend happening with this man? Why was he so forceful about everything in my life? Becoming a shinobi, going out and making friends, trying out new things. What did he want from me?

"...Well it's just that the last time you had me wear something that is 'out of my comfort zone' I got forcibly kissed...and that is not an experience I want to revisit."

I was being completely honest. I didn't want him to make another life changing decision for me that could possibly leave a large impact for the remainder of my life. But his amusement didn't seem to vanish, as he waved his arms trying to dispel any worries I had, as he staked a claim.

"No need to worry. Nothing like that will happen again. I can promise."

I rolled my eyes. What choice did I have? I picked up the bathing suit and after a moment of eyeing it I almost felt like dying. I had to show up at the event dressed like this? That was almost too embarrassing. What if I saw people I knew? I would never feel comfortable with anything I wore. I sighed, bowed to the man, and walked towards the closest changing room.

After putting the swim-suit on, I grabbed a green jacket and a pair of sandals, and turned around in front of the mirror. This exposed way too much skin, but with this jacket I could at least cover my top. Now decked out with my red-hair tie, green jacket, yellow and green swim-suit, and my pink sandals, I was ready to go. Besides it was blazing out today, so it would be understandable why someone would wear less clothes than normal.

I sneakily made my way out of the church, not wanting to be seen by anyone in this ridiculous beach-ware outfit. Making my way through the village, I looked towards the open sky as the rays of sun beat down against my skin. This felt strange, as while I was getting more direct sun I felt a lot cooler, maybe it's due to the less amount of black I had been wearing.

I eventually made my way to the acclaimed estate, wondering who Kira could have sent me to this time. As long as it wasn't someone like Diego again I would be fine. I took a deep breath and made my way up the long steps to reach the front door, hoping that no one I would know would be around.
​


----------



## SoulTaker (May 13, 2014)

*Zellous Kazama
Chuunin Exams
The Fly on The Wall
*
The Chuunin Exams, after what seemed like forever they were here. Zell was sure he was not the only one who spent hours toiling away, training, and making all sorts of adjustments in preparation. Everyone who had gathered from all corners of the ninja world probably went through training as tough if not tougher than his. Hubris was not something Zell had ever really given into and this was no different. This wasn't about showing off the fruits of his labor this was simply about the promotion. So all the pomp and circumstance around the event didn't really matter to him. After the 4th war the ninja nations had decided to turn the Chuunin Exams into an even more global affair and make it a celebration of their unity. There were bragging rights associated with having the best young up and comers hail from your country. The exams were being broadcasted around the world so potential clients were watching which meant there were some deeper financial implications at stake. Television made the Chuunin Exams all the more accessible and all the more financially successful as it helped create buzz as well as had companies fighting to advertise their goods. The inner workings of the magnanimity that surrounded the exams was something that Zell couldn't stop himself from thinking of. It put into perspective that he had no real control over anything and that all he could do was go with the flow of it all. He had watched the exam on his television back home on the island, and well he might not even have gotten a shot to actually make it to the televised round. The intelligence part was not put on TV because the simple fact was that people weren't going to sit in front of their TV screen to watch teenagers take a test.

The intelligence exam had been brutal on some and others seemed to breeze through it. For Zell he was just unsure. He had gotten a fair amount of the questions correct but felt like there were a lot more questions he didn't know the answers to. As everyone seemed to be grouping together and talking to their 'friends' or trying to get their eggs to hatch. Zell wasn't really sweating the egg part of the test, quite honestly he didn't really want to know what would come out. With his luck he'd get something like a bunny or a Chihuahua. Eyes darting around the room his sights became fixed on a very pretty girl who was standing all alone in the corner. It was odd because a girl with a face like hers should have had a bunch of mail suitors racing over toward her, but looking at her clothes Zell could deduce why she didn't have a large harem. She was wearing a black and white dress, well it wasn't really a dress, the people at the church on Spoon Island referred to this garb as a habit. Knowing that the girl was a nun and thus betrothed to God meant that Zell needn't worry about getting tongue tied because she was beautiful, she was already dating God. He skulked behind her, unable to help how loudly he was breathing, he tapped her on the shoulder.

"Umm.... my name oh ah.... Zellio and FACE PRETTY.... oh dammuhte... I'm doing it ahhhgain."

Words came out of his mouth but none of them were put together in a way that made any sense. Burying his face in his hands he covered his eyes and before the embarrassment could seep in properly he tried again.

"My name is Zell and I was wondering if you could tell me if you got the answer to number 20. The one asking how much wood can a woodchuck chuck if a woodchuck could chuck wood?"

Somehow someway Zell was able to precisely navigate the linguistic pitfalls of the dreaded woodchuck tongue twister with ease, but the very presence of an attractive female, a nun no less...well 'face pretty' summed up this debacle.

​


----------



## luffy no haki (May 13, 2014)

*Uchiha Akaya/Liquid Time*

*Play time, beach time I​*
"Ak-kun, hurry up!! I don?t want to be late!"if you didn?t want to be late you could as well had wasted less time trying to decide on what swimsuit you wanted to wear, wench! If you wonder what she is using, well, it?s a very simple model. A two piece red and white striped swimwear, on top of her head a straw hat and covering the lower part of her bikini some denim shorts that are small enough to be confused with the other part of the model, not leaving anything to the instinctively fanciful brain of any man. I?m thankful and at the same time hate that she is almost a damn washboard and the only guys who would actually get the hots for her are the sickest ones...what pisses me off. Couldn?t she wear something different?



As for me, well, i am wearing avery simple outfit too. Red swimming trunks, obviously we both are wearing our ninja sandals though most likely we are getting barefooted as soon as we arrive. On my upper body a short sleeved hoodie meant for these kinda situations with the symbol of the uchiha clan on the back; goggles on my forehead.

Now we are walking through the streets of konoha towards a social event that the daughter of the Nakano family organized and as usual, I got to take this brat to that place safely and accompany her back...actually,  Ryoga-sama didn?t even care about me going or not, he thought that having a good relationship with the Nakano family would be good but the princess would be the only one in charge of that; the real reason I am accompanying her was because this fool said she would be there among a bunch of strangers and she didn?t want to go alone plus I?ve heard rumours about the behaviour of the girl making this beach party thingy, I can?t let the princess get in troubles.

"Princess, could you remind me why am i going to this event with you instead of training?"I asked clearly pissed at this since, if she is the one asking, I pretty much can?t refuse."C?mmon, I didn?t want to go alone, and i thought you could have fun there too!!"she said with a big smile, her reasons were pretty simple, something logical if we consider that it is coming from a very simple minded person. I let out a sigh at this, I have no other option do I?"And who knows, maybe you can get more friends...or even better, a girlfriend!! Then we could talk and talk about you and we could become best friends and..."I stopped listening to her senseless blabbing right there. But there?s one thing, what?s her freaking hurry to get me a girlfriend?! And even more, by here words, doesn?t she just want another female friend to waste time with? why should my girlfriend become her friend anyway?!

Without wasting time she just takes my hand and starts to run, for some mor eminutes until we seem to reach our destiny, I hope I can get some rest today at least.


----------



## Bringer (May 13, 2014)

*Hado Terumi*

This was it, he only had one more jutsu he wanted to learn before he, Kibishii, and Mami set off for Konoha. After mastering the silent killing technique, with the incentive of if he fucked up then Kibishii would be able to locate him and beat the shit out of him, it was time for him to develop his ninjutsu skills some more. He was going to learn a ranged water ninjutsu. Although it was true the young shinobi possessed a effective water technique, the one he was going to learn had much more utility. 

Turning to his sensei, the ivory haired boy asked him a question. "Okay, so what's the first step?"

Kibishii simply stared at Hado with his arms crossed as if he was musing on how to go about this training, until finally he said it. "First things first, I'm going to use the technique on you a few times." 

"Wait what?" Just like that Kibishii began preforming hand seals, and Hado knowing his teacher began to run. Turning his head as he made a break for it, he saw balls of pure concentrated water began to float into the air. One of the balls were launched at the Terumi, but he managed to avoid it by pushing his wait to the side. Unfortunately for him doing this caused him to fall. 

"Sloppy... We'll definitely have to work on the physical aspects of being a ninja in the future." 

Suddenly the floating balls of concentrated water took to the sky. _"He can control them!"_ The balls made there way across the air until right above Hado. Immediately they dived downward, bombarding the boy.

__________________________


Hado was panting heavily as he had bruises all over his body to match the black eye he had received earlier. Was he even going to make it to the Chunin exams in one piece? Luckily though he had made it, and managed to avoid being hit... Most of the time. After experiencing the technique first hand, it was now time for the boy to learn how to preform it. There Hado stood molding his chakra and making multiple hand seals. He was instructed to do this without even preforming the technique first. 

"A shinobi must be able to stay focused... Mami!" He called his niece over. "While Hado does this, I want you to throw rocks at him. For the first five minutes Hado, you'll have to continuously maintain concentration and mold chakra while being pelted by rocks. After that I want you to mold chakra and preform the hand seals as you dodge the rocks." As Hado continued to redo the seals over and over again, he looked at Mami... A devilish demeanor on her face.

_________________________________


Thank god that was over, Hado didn't know how much more he could tank. He had way too many bruises to count now, and no way they would fade before the Chunin exams started. He was going to go there busted. Fortunately according to Kibishii this was the last step. Hado was finally allowed to preform the technique, however his goal was to work on accuracy.

"Here's what you're going to do. I'm going to use the technique, and you are going to counter it with your own. So prepare yourself." Kibishii began making the seals for the technique which made Hado panic! He wasn't going to give the boy a head start? He didn't even get a chance to take out his water scroll to supply himself with water. Before he could even get a chance Kibishii was already done, and his technique connected with Hado dead center on his chest, knocking the boy back and filling him with pain.

"Get up." He stated, but Hado didn't comply. He just wanted to stay there on the ground, he didn't know how much more he could take. The sun was beginning to set, at this point he'd be late for the Chunin exams if they didn't set off now. After all the journey from Kirigakure to Konoha was a long and tedious one. "I said get up." He called out once more, and again Hado didn't reply.

Suddenly Mami ran up to Hado's body and began shaking him. "Hado get up! Get up! Don't be a... A... A lil bitch!" 

A smile formed on Hado's face. "You spend way too much time with your grandfather." Mustering up the energy, Hado stood up. Kibishii was not impressed.


__________________________________


With both ninja using the water balloon techniques, both of the attacks were stalemating each other. Obviously Kibishii was holding back greatly, but despite that it was still a impressive feat.  Each ball of water collided causing small explosions of water. "Not half ba-" Quickly Kibishii had to jerk his head to the side to avoid a sudden ball of water that Hado had managed to move midair to get the jump on his sensei. 

"What was that Sensei?" Hado spoke while giving off a innocent childish smile.


----------



## Kei (May 13, 2014)

_[The Dedicated Shrine Maiden of The Sea; Kei Sili]
[Responsibilities]_​
Fuzenkagure was located not too far from Suna, and many people could walk to and from those two places if they wished. However, not many people wished for that sort of thing. The heat was too strong for someone to try to travel a good hour or two walking. Many people opted for the train to cut time really short, 30 minutes to and from, but it also depended on where someone was headed. Though two things were really common between the two places and that was the unforgiving heat. 

Sprawled out in the shade that the shrine offered Kei looked up at the cloud running through the sky. Different shapes and sizes, but all the same meaning, which was there was an abundant amount of heat here.  Wearing a tank top and black capris Kei was spending her free time doing nothing but lazing around. The shrine had free days sometimes and free days meant fewer chores, and fewer chores meant getting the chores she had done a bit faster.  So when Kei was done she grabbed a sea salt popsicle and hung out around the shrine. 

The summer was killer this year especially in Fuzenkagure, or so Kei believed. She wasn?t made for the heat but the heat meant sea, and Kei was always ready for the sea. Moving the popsicle stick in her mouth she smiled as she got an idea. With one good force, she jumped to her feet and made her way into the shrine. Even the inside was hot and killer, moving through the small interior she came towards her sister room and flung open the door.

?I?m bored and hot, mostly hot!? Kei yelled as she flung herself on her sister?s bed. Miki smiled as she turned away from the desk she was sitting at. Looking at her sister?s desk it was lined with books and paper, but what stood out the most was the tiny paper charms that they made to ward of spirits and promote harmony within a home. Their mom made them and sold them from time to time, so far Kei didn?t doubt they worked, because no one came back to reclaim their money.

?Why don?t you go out to sea Kei?? Miki asked as she leaned back in her chair, ?The weather is kind of hot and that would be a great place to relax.?

Kei sat up in her sister?s bed that was leaned against the wall so she could place her back on it. The room was small but nice and neat. Miki shrine maiden attire hung on the back of her door. There was something that stood out to Kei the most which was that the room seemed a bit untouched. It was too neat, nothing was on the ground and dust seemed to gather on places. 

?I was going to ask you do you want to come with me.? Kei took the popsicle stick out of her mouth and moved it around, ?They are selling sea salt ice cream and you could win another one for free with the right stick.?

Miki laughed at her sister, ?Your sweet tooth is going to kill you one day, lay off or all your teeth will fall out.?

?Ah, well at least I will die tasting the goodness of sweet things.?

?Say good bye to your teeth Kei??

?Goodbye teeth you served me well, hello dentures!?​
Miki let out a loud laugh that made Kei smile a bit. She wished that her older sister would smile more, laugh more, and play around more like they use to when they were kids. However time changes things, and one of those things that changed was the introduction to responsibilities. Miki responsibilities outweighed hers, so Kei never really said anything, but she had a feeling that people needed breaks. No matter if they were the future head of a clan or a shrine maiden that was going to be a vessel. Even machines ran out of power. 

?So how about it? Come with me, we can have a race. I got better with swimming long distances and I found this cool place where the corals shimmer when the sun goes down! It takes a while but we can go now and we can play around a bit until the time comes.?

Kei watched as the smile that was on her sister?s face slowly disappeared, ?I?m sorry Kei?I can?t??

?Training???

?Yeah??​
?Ha, well maybe next time!? Kei laughed a bit as she stood up, ?I?ll just go by myself and bring you something back, I know there is a reef that screams Miki!? 

?I?m sorry Kei?Next time for sure?I promise okay we?ll go when I?m free.?

Kei shook her head wildly, ?No don?t worry about it! Just do your best okay! I?ll be back later on tonight with gifts in tow!?


----------



## Olivia (May 13, 2014)

*Kirisaki Shinkō*
*Chunin Exams: Who is this Person?*

I gripped my right arm ferociously with my left, staring at the remaining contestants taking their sweet time with the test. I looked around the room quickly and couldn't seem to notice Edie sitting anywhere. She must have already given up, as I highly doubt she had finished the test in this 'short' amount of time.

However soon before I could continue contemplating this mystery, a strange sound broke my train of thought. What was it? Was it breathing? No it couldn't be. It was almost too heavy to be breathing, almost something I had never heard before.

My skin crawled after and felt like ice, and my heart had completely stopped beating for about five seconds. My skin crawled a recoiled at the touch of what I assumed was a stranger. Shaking the initial creepy feeling I had received. I turned my head and looked at the perpetrator.

 What I had seen was a silver-haired man with shoulder-length hair and green emerald eyes. From my initial judgement of his appearance he seemed like the type that would be confident and strong, maybe even a little cocky.

Oh how could I be farther from the truth. He looked extremely nervous, let alone the fact that his words implied that fact even more so. I knew I got flustered quite often, but nothing like this. Not only that, but from what I remembered his tap on my shoulder had been a little shaky as well.

Then I focused on his words. He introduced himself as Zello or something, but with the way he was stuttering randomly saying FACE PRETTY made me think otherwise. Well, I was sure that there was a portion of his name correct in that statement, I'd just have to call him Zell and see where that took him.

But he was almost borderline creepy, if not for the fact that it had been a little cute to see a man like this get so embarrassed. I could tell he was beating himself over his stuttering, but there was nothing I could do about it. I simply reflected my emotions and showed him a smile.

However it just hit me. He said pretty face. He probably wasn't talking about himself, but wait, does that mean he was talking about me? Why? How? These garbs make me look very unflattering to the point where no one ever notices my face. Besides until I met Akaya, no one had called me pretty before. No, it had to be a fumble of his words, yeah that's right.

Before I could give that any more thought he had continued with his almost broken speech. Like I had thought his name was some variation of Zell, so it was nice to finally get his name into prospective. But his following question had been an odd one.

He didn't stutter at all throughout the entire saying. Well the answer to the question was obvious, it was an age old saying that led into tongue twisters, but to think that someone couldn't know the answer to a very easy throw-away question like that was almost surprising. With a smile I answered:

"Well I'm no expert in woodchucks, but from I heard is that he'd chuck the wood that a woodchuck COULD chuck, if a woodchuck could chuck wood..."

I said almost embarrassingly. I tried to keep a straight face but it was almost too hard. I took a good look at this man though, deciding that he could be no older than me, so how could he ask a question like this without any laughing intent? Was it because he was trying to simply break the ice with me, or was he genuinely curious? I reached my hand out as I claimed:

"It's a pleasure to meet you Zell, my name is Kirisaki, and I hope we can get acquainted well together."

I said as earnestly as possible. Truth be told if the next portion of the exam had been battles then I was almost assuredly screwed. I needed to make team mates and quickly, or at least allies. After retracting my hand I placed both behind my back, spectating the room once more before continuing:

"You know, I didn't really even want to be a shinobi. I was forced to be one by a certain man, but that's alright. It's sort of set some things in my life correctly, which I can be eternally grateful for...But why am I telling you this? Well, why are you taking the exams, Zell?"

I said as personally as possible. It was obvious he still was a little nervous, and by opening my past up to him it showed that I was willing to place a bit of trust in this new found strange. I had simply hoped this would somehow lead to a comradeship, but then again how useful could a nervous wreck like him be in battle? No that's not what I should be thinking! If he had no shot he wouldn't be here! Besides I can't judge him before seeing him perform personally, as he could very well be stronger than me [granted that's not a feat]. I decided to wait for his answer before continuing.
​


----------



## Kyuuzen (May 13, 2014)

*Muneakira Hakaizen Liquid Time Event*
_The Beach?_​
Hakaizen had been really enjoying the warmth.  The red-headed youth was... well, he'd call it sun bathing, but that name indicated something a bit more refined.  What he was doing was reptilian in nature, and was just him without his coat, laying on a large rock in the middle of a sunny field.  It was in one of Konoha's many training grounds, for once ignoring the sounds of clashing young shinobi, honing their skills.  He usually couldn't help but train, but today, he was gonna kick back.  He breathed a sigh of relaxation, when a shadow obscured his sunlight.  He frowned and opened his eye, looking up at an older woman wearing a sharp-looking suit.  He sat up, arms in his lap.  *"Uh, hey.  Can I help you?"*

She gave him a soft smile after finally managing to pull her eyes from his torso.  *"Y-yes!  Here's an invitation to a party the esteemed miss Edie Nakano is hosting!  We would greatly appreciate your attendance!"*  She handed him the invitation, ornately drawn on paper that probably cost more than his entire wardrobe, and turned to hurry away after giving his chest a final glance.  He rose an eyebrow and looked down at the invitation again.  *"Sure... whatever."*  He got up from his stone with a stretch.

_Sometime later..._​
Hakaizen strolled toward a huge beach side estate, this one home as large as the facility that housed the Program, possibly even larger.  He was dressed in a pair of slightly worn, blue swim trunks, hands stuffed in the pockets, sandals, and, of course, his eye patch.  As he approached he saw that there was only one other girl there, but seeing as he'd never been a part of the village's Academy, she was a total stranger to him.  She was already near the front door, and he followed after her, figuring she knew her way around much better than he did.  After he reached the front door, he stopped, standing a ways to her left as he reached his fist up and rapped on the front door.  He returned the hand to his pockets and gave her a glance from out of the corner of his eye.  He rose a hand to give her a short wave.

*"Hey.  Here for the party?"*


----------



## Chaos Theory (May 13, 2014)

*Chūnin Exams|Zansatsu*

*[Room, Konohagakure]​*​

[The Chūnin Exams III]​
_?The fear of death follows from the fear of life. A man who lives fully is prepared to die at any time.? _
- Mark Twain​
Satoshi sucked his lower lip as he walked from the room, his jade eyes cut back into it for just the smallest most fraction of a moment. There he saw the red headed, red eyed demon. She'd took it upon herself to get help and from the way it seemed the Kunoichi that she confronted did as she wished. Which meant that either this test was entirely a ruse, or there was something else at work here. What ever the case may be, the red head was a dangerous one. She was quick and physically stronger than he was. He for a moment didn't want to think about running into her in the next portion of the exam. Speed wasn't as bad for him as it used to be. But her's was still a lot more than his. With a sigh he pushed that troubling thought to the back of his mind and walked past the door frame. Upon Exiting the room he is confronted by a hall, full of the hopeful Genin that would bring pride and joy to their village.

All he saw was opportunity to add tally marks to his kill count. Each one that now stood before him was a prospect for death, each one a possibility to cut open and examine as the life slowly faded from their eyes. Yes while some came for glory, Satoshi came to watch these little lab rats run and scurry. He was here to see if he could cull the weak. With a sigh he synched up on the strap that held Doru to his shoulder and pushed his way pass some of the Genin that were trying to get on friendly terms with one another, "Hey. Watch were you're going buddy!" one male Genin barked as the white haired boy pushed into him. Satoshi glanced his way, then flipped him off.

This, as planned got the kid angry and he stormed toward him. With a twirl of his fingers, Satoshi tied invisible tread around the boy's feet and with a quick pull. The hot head hit the ground and hard. His chin bounced off the tile which caused the people he was trying to make a good impression on snicker. Well that was one way to kill a impression.  "If you're going to menacingly storm up to someone, falling on your face should be avoided." Satoshi states as he offered the kid his hand. Flustered the boy smacked it way, cutting himself in the process on a small blade Satoshi had stashed between his fingers. It was but just a scratch. But with Satoshi. That is all it usually takes. The kid rubbed at his hand as he stood, "You need to clip your nails girly" is the snide remark given as he walked back to the pack he was trying to get on his side. 

 "Noted" is mused as he dropped the blade onto the floor, _ "We'll just see how long that bit of poison takes."_ is thought. There was never any harm in weeding out the competition and a bout of chemically induced diarrhea hardly ever killed. He'd be toilet bound for most of the day. When it hit him that is. With a shake of his head the puppeteer entered the next room where people were to wait for the next leg of the Exam to start. When he enters he cuts his eyes to the left, then the right to see if he saw anyone he knew. To his surprise he sees a very familiar face. One that he'd not seen since his first time in Fuzengakure. 

 "I'd never imagined I'd run into the soft spoken girl that gave me a book in this of all places" Satoshi stated.  From beneath the face paint he wore his eyes focused on the girl as he walked up to her. 



It had indeed been a while since Satoshi had introduced himself as Zansatsu to Zyana and since then he'd studied the book she'd given him and even dug up all the information on her and Emiya as he could. The viper that trained her did his job well. He'd covered his tracks with the girl almost perfectly. But it a talent that Yagyu, the ghost of Suna, had to find things that people didn't want others to know. So far he'd not been told much. Just that Zyana was on an Island called Spoon and that a great horror went down there. That was likely where she got the shadow on her soul that he'd senses that day. But that was of little matter, as he knew just a little more. But why sour the mood.

 "You've grown Zyana. Last we met, you liked a little coffee with your cream"  ~


----------



## Kei (May 13, 2014)

_[Kei Sili and Kyo Minami; Liquid Time Event]_​

Kyo sat on the beach waiting for a certain blue hair shrine maiden to come out of the dressing room. She took a long time, sighing the whole time as she struggled to put the swimsuit on. He stood outside and was basically a guard dog of the changing room while she was in there. He stood with his arm crossed and he shot death glares at anyone who even thought about coming in. Even girls these days were perverts, Kei was an idiot, a smart girl, but a little slow on the uptake when it came to certain things.

 However he couldn?t be a guard dog for long because even now as the sun beamed on him, he was getting kind of annoyed waiting for the young girl.

​
?Kei are you done?? He yelled over his shoulders and into the changing room, ?With the time you are taking you won?t get anything to eat.?

?But it barely covers anything, it?s like I?m wearing my underwear, but thicker!? She yelled back, Kyo couldn?t help but crack a small grin.  

Kyo was in town for the chunin exams and Kei was visiting a family member on her mother?s side. So when they ran into each other at the train station, they were basically inseparable, only time they left the others side was when they had their own things to do. Other than that they were in the city of Konaha together just shooting the breeze until she had to leave. However, as of right now there was a beach party, and to Kei?s bad luck she didn?t have a swimsuit. Though to Kyo good luck and good heart, he had money on him to buy her one, but none was really Kei?s liking. So Kyo picked out one for her and here they were. 

?It?s called a bikini for a reason Kei, get with the times you old woman.? Kyo said as he looked out at the beach. ?You got to wear stuff like that Kei before you are old and saggy, no one wants to see that crap, but what people want to see is girls showing off the things god gave them.?

Kei finally came out of the changing room, she wrapped her arms around her body as she wasn?t used to showing this much off. Even when she was at home in Fuzenkagure, she would wear a tank top and shorts. Kei kind of regretted of allowing Kyo out of all people to pick out a swimsuit for her, before she even knew it she was in the changing room with a top and bottom that resembled closely to her panties at home. 

?I really don?t know what to say to something like that.? Kei said finally causing Kyo to turn around, ?I don?t know if that is rude or just incredibly rude.?

Kyo smiled a bit, ?Does it really matter??

?No not really??

Though as the slight exchange between them disappeared, Kei couldn?t help but become aware of her body a bit. She wrapped her arms around herself tighter, her fingers brushed up against the stings of her bikini, but Kyo just smiled.  Kei tried to look him in the eye but she couldn?t, the boy gaze made her feel weird or was it the realization that she was practically naked around him.

Kyo grabbed her hands and placed them above her head, ?Stop that, you are too cute to hide all of that.?

?C-cute!!!???? Kei face flushed a bright red on her face before Kyo looked down at her and nodded.

?Lacking in the chest area a bit, but I have a thing for hips as well.? He laughed causing the girl to snatch her arms away from him, though the movement was too fast and the right side of her string bikini came undone. 

Kei sighed as she grabbed the strings as if it was nothing, like her shoes just came undone and not part of her clothes. 

Grabbing the two pieces she pulled the string tightly apart, ?I thought I placed you in a knot.?
​
?You dumbass, come here!? 

Kyo grabbed her by the arm and positioned her so her string would be directly facing him. Grabbing the two pieces he wrapped the string up into a tight knot that almost resembled a flower. Kei admired the knot work until she realized something?

??How many knots is that??

?It?s a flower knot so 5.?

??..?​
On one hand it wasn?t going to fall off no matter how hard she tried, but on the other, she wasn?t going to get this simply off.


----------



## Olivia (May 13, 2014)

*Kirisaki Shinkō*
*Beach Time: Now Who Could This Be?*



Hesitation drew over me as I approached the front doors that appeared more like large gates. What was I doing here? There was almost no point in being here in such a gaudy outfit simply because Kira wanted me to have fun. That was it, I would turn back and tell him doing something like this was simply impossible!

I almost went to turn on my heel, but before I could someone had caught my attention. It wasn't someone I had recognized and he didn't seem to recognize me. Well, that isn't saying much. Most people only saw me in my nun-garbs, so to think that person was seeing me in such an outfit was a little embarrassing.

But instead of ducking out due to a little shyness, I decided I should keep my head held high. I was already here and someone has now seen my get-up, so there was no reason to turn tail and run now. No, I would have to be strong, this was another challenge I had to face!

After lightly tapping the front entrance he turned his attention towards me and waved his hand slightly, almost as if to get my attention. I decided it was best not to dwell on how I was dressed, all I could do was focus on the task at hand, and currently that was addressing whatever this man wanted or needed from me!

He asked me if I was here for the party, which instantly sent a light-bulb springing in my mind. So he was a guest as well, huh? He probably didn't know his way around the estate as much as I did, so we were both basically sitting ducks. But this at least proved that we were at the right place.

With a small chuckle I considered what he had asked. What do I say? Does it make me look like a no-good teenager if I say yes? Does it make me look like that I only want to party for the rest of my life and screw the consequences? That I'd look like a rebel! NO! I don't want to look like that! But this outfit isn't helping!

I almost had a mini-panic attack simply from debating these stupid ideals within my head, but after realizing that I was probably looking like an idiot in front of this stranger! I quickly put a smile on my face, trying to erase any prior confusions, as I said sheepishly:

"W-why yes I am! I was sort of forced to come here though..."

I said awkwardly. I had no idea what to say to strangers. It was obvious that my peoples skill hadn't improved any since I became a shinobi. With a heavily sigh of relief I decided it would be best that I just say what was on my mind, as that would be most natural.

"Truth be told, I feel I'm sort of lost. I'm wondering if this is the front door because it's not open...You'd think for an open party like this they would have it open for guests, right?"

He probably wasn't very interested in any of what I had to say. For all I knew he had been here earlier and this was the entrance, and he was simply coming back from getting things from his car. Wait, what's a car? Well that doesn't matter. I decided if I wanted to get anywhere, it would be best to introduce myself. My fists tightened and my lips almost burst open as I stated with a hand thrusted out for him to shake:

"My name is Kirisaki, it's a pleasure to meet you. I-If I may ask, what's your name?"

I always had a little trouble asking others for their name, as I always thought it was customary for people to give each other their names right on the spot of meeting. But maybe that is another example of my horrendous people skills. Regardless, I was truly interested in hearing who this man was.


​


----------



## Laix (May 13, 2014)

_Edie Nakano_
SIDE STORY LIQUID TIME ARC

​ 
Guests! And quite a few of them.

Edie swung open the doors to her great estate, where a few speedo clad hunks and heart-throbbing model waitresses immediately began offering exotic fruit cocktails with those cute little paper umbrellas and a selection of macaroons, refreshing fruit slices and treats.

"_*WELCOME, WELCOME, WELLCOOOOOOOOOME!*_" Her smile was brighter than the sun as she ushered the guests in. There was quite a few dozen blank faces she didn't immediately notice anyone of significance. Afterall, there were a dozen peasants that had been invited thanks to her father's conditions on hosting the party.

_"You can have your damned party Edie, but don't make one of your snobby, exclusive 'VIP' guest lists. Try being nice for once."_

_(I'm so blaming you if any creeps show up, Daddy...)_

As she stood to the side, Edie's eyes narrowed as they scanned everyone that came through the doors clutching free drinks and treats. Some losers from the Academy, even a girl who easily looked in her thirties.

But, but then---!

"My name is Kirisaki, it's a pleasure to meet you. I-If I may as-"

Edie mentally blocked out the remainder of Man-Stealer's sentence as it wasn't *A.* relevant and *B. *relevant. What on earth was she doing here? Yes it was an open invitation but she's certain she put a 'No Man-Stealers, Hyūgas or Date Rapists' on the list.

Then of course, standing right next to Kirisaki was this guy. Red hair, an eye patch, a pair of battered old blue shorts. He was dressed like a peasant, he was injured and he had those crimson locks. There was no doubting it.

_"*KYOOOOOOOOOOOO MINAMMIIII! OUT, OUT OUT OUT OUT OUT OUT OUT OUT OOOOOOOUUUUUUUUUTTT!!!!*"_

Edie began throwing all her ornaments at him, missing terribly with such a group of people. One person had already been assaulted with a glass vase while another barely dodged a plant pot. Alisa swiftly arrived to restrain the maniacal blonde, dragging her into the living room on the right.

"Miss Edie, please! That isn't Kyo Minami... He's a bit taller, remember!"

"_*HOW WOULD YOU KNOW? I ONLY DESCRIBED HIM TO YOUUU!!!! LET ME GO I'M GONNA POUND HIS FACE IN THE DIRTY ROTTEN LITTLE SHIT WHO THINKS HE CAN TOUCH ME!!! I'M PERFECT, I'M QUEEN, I'M---!*_"

With no other option, Alisa quickly grabbed a shot glass and threw it down Edie's throat. While alcohol was something Edie pretty much never drank nor was it something she necessarily approved of, Alisa had to stop Edie's rage from ruining her party. The blonde was instantly calmed, slumping in her maid's arms with a curious face.

"Hmm... That's... That's really nice..."

"Hahahahaha!" She laughed awkwardly. "It's just a fruit cocktail! Calms the nerves..."

"What was I raging over again? Ugh, anyway help me up!"

"Yes!"

Alisa pulled the blonde up and dusted anything off her. There was little to nothing since Edie's house was so clean and spotless. In the space of that short interaction, two maids had already cleaned up what was broken while another had been sent into town to buy replacements for what Edie had smashed. It's amazing what can be done with money.

Edie awkwardly walked out into the main landing by the grand staircase and greeted Kirisaki with a smile. It appears that her drink had induced an awful case of fake bitch syndrome.

"Kirisaki! Heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeey~!" For some reason she winked, grabbing Kirisaki's hand. "You look like, so pretty! Is this your boyfriend? Kyo? I mean, you're not Kyo, hohoho, silly me! What's your boyfriend's name?"
​


----------



## Laix (May 13, 2014)

_Edie Nakano_
_*SPECIAL EVENT*_



_- The Chūnin Exams_ -
*PART 3*​ 
She'd just finished putting away her exam when the girl heard someone coming down the hallway. The room wasn't that full but that was presumably because of lates. However, the hurricane that was this boy came speeding into the room like a blind bull.

"Out of the way!"

Edie was barged out of the way by some rude little shit with red hair and just an irritating appearance about him. She shot around with the look of death on her eyes. Didn't he know? 

Touching royalty carried a death sentence as an act of treason.

"_*EXCUSE ME?*_"

She marched over to the boy who had just got comfortable in his seat and dragged him out by his hair, tossing him on the ground like trash. This was when she noticed he was wearing an eye patch. Well, after she was done he was going to need more than a fucking eye patch.

"So," Edie began cracking her knuckles, speaking with a worrying yet calm tone. "You like barging pretty girls out of the way? Is this how you court them? You look like a Date Rapist I know, are you one of those? Disgusting, filth! The valkyria will strike you down where you stand for ever trying to assault me! You're not very lucky because I'm about to show you god's hell on earth!!"

Making contradictions in her little battle speech, Edie pulled back her fist ready to smack his face in. Only a kissing of the toes would be appropriate forgiveness for such a sin!​


----------



## Kyuuzen (May 13, 2014)

*Location:* _Konohagakure Chuunin Exams Testing Loction_
*Company:* _Other Genin_​
Hakaizen was damn near chewing his nails over this test.  He could even guess at a single one of the questions.  He was about to scribble something totally incorrect when he heard footsteps.  He looked up just in time to see the blonde from earlier marching over to him before he was freely swiped out of his seat and tossed on the ground like he weighed nothing.  The girl leaned over him with a glare.

*"So,"* she paused here, cracking her knuckles in a fashion that he might have found intimidating if he wasn't, for starters, Hakaizen, a boy who feared little, and secondly, still kinda dazed from being tossed. *"You like barging pretty girls out of the way? Is this how you court them? You look like a Date Rapist I know, are you one of those? Disgusting, filth! The valkyria will strike you down where you stand for ever trying to assault me! You're not very lucky because I'm about to show you god's hell on earth!!"*

Court?  Rapist?  Valkyria?  This chick liked to talk, and when she did, she liked to use words he didn't understand.  However, he clearly understood it when she reared her fist back.  He didn't have much time to react here, she had just swung him out of his seat, after all, she had at least SOME upper body strength.  He crossed his arms and closed his eyes tightly, his tattoos flashing yellow as her fist descended upon him.

Boom!

When his eyes opened he realized that the floor underneath him had dented inward, the floor cracked from the force of her punch, which was pressed against his arms.  He managed to stop her strike, although he wasn't going to deny the girl could through a mean punch.  He glared up at her.

*"What the Hell is your problem, you crazy bitch?!"*


----------



## Kyuuzen (May 13, 2014)

*Muneakira Hakaizen Liquid Time Event*
_The Beach?_​
*"M-my name is Kirisaki, it's a pleasure to meet you.  I-if I may ask, what's your name?"*

Hakaizen smiled a bit as the girl introduced herself.  He seemed nice enough, and he figured it was about time he started making some friends outside of the Program.  And, frankly, he wasn't going to deny she was quite a sight.  He was fourteen, and like any fourteen year old, he noticed girls, especially the cute ones.  He extended his hand to take hers when the front door of the estate opened... or, rather, burst outward in as grand a fashion as Hakaizen imagined was physical possible.  Muscular dudes in very small underwear and total babes were handing out food already, and there was a single blonde girl in the middle of it all.

*"WELCOME, WELCOME, WELLCOOOOOOOOOME!"*

Hakaizen allowed an amused little smirk rise to his lips.  This girl was crazy, and crazy made for entertainment.

He thought that all the way up until she started flinging ornaments that probably cost more than he did at him, missing terribly and shouting a name that wasn't his at him.  He did little to defend himself, as every single one of the ornaments missed their targets.  He rose an eyebrow and looked over at Kirisaki, shrugging.  She was eventually calmed by a strange, fruity-smelling drink that one of her maids poured down her throat, causing her to immediately slump over.  He was grateful for it.  He wasn't sure his eardrums could handle another second of her top-of-the-lungs tirade.

She then smiled dumbly at Kirisaki, taking her hand and being strangely friendly all of the sudden.  She asked him what her boyfriend's name was, and Hakaizen couldn't help but blink.  She had a boyfriend?  He'd never had a girl of his own, but he doubted he would ever let her go anywhere in a bikini without.  That's when she looked at Hakaizen.  He slowly made the connection and turned as red as his hair.  *"N-no, I'm not her boyfriend!  W-we just met!"*  Since when did he stutter?  He inwardly cursed and scratched the back of his neck.  *"A-anyway, I'm not this Kyo guy.  I'm Hakaizen."*


----------



## LunarCoast (May 13, 2014)

Keiichi Song said:


> _[Chunin Exams; Zyana]_​
> Zyana smiled widen, “I’ll remember that.”
> 
> She turned around walking off. At least people made themselves clear on what they want and what they will do to the other. Zyana took it into consideration that the first time if they run into each other, she’ll let him go, but the second time she will make it quick. He entertained her boredom and plus his bird was a cutie. A quick and easy death would be most fitting to someone of his nature, send the bird with him. Zyana didn’t do well with grieving, why be so cruel and take one life, when she can send out two. The poor bird just needed one bullet through the heart and it will be dead.
> ...



"I wish you the best of luck... Komodo."He states sincerely.

Hatori watched Zyana leave fully and go through the door into the quitests corner, her words resonated with him, "A shinobi only kills those in which he is assigned to kill. A clean cut, to needlessly kill is not a shinobi."

It didn't matter what she would do to him given the chance, he admited that everyone here was diffirent already. He learned that much from his brief time with Shin, the preculiar one. Still he remained adament he would not leave these exams alive especially now if everyone here was desperate to kill one another for no reason other than they 'stoud in their way'. Being honest with himself he admitted that the first shinobi he killed had only waivered the certainity he once had, and he admitted for a time he shared a similiar opinion as to what she did now.

He turns his head hearing the sound of a blade hit the floor coming into view of the kid now speaking with who he believed to be named Komodo. With a sense of curiousity waiting for the two to get distracted with one another before investigating further, he paused before he even attempted to inspect it and frowns what he saw did not sit right with him one bit having moved in closure he noted the unnatural shimmer of light that coated the steel. "Poison..."He utters to himself.

He had half the mind to inform this to the relevant authorities but then it occurs to him that chances they even cared were slim at best and in the end every less contestant meant greater his own chances. Still to use poison did not quite sit right with him, it wasn't quite as honourable as doing it face to face with a mere shrug he steps forward over the blade and simply ignores it returning eventually to his position waiting for anyone else who might approach or the results whichever had come first.


----------



## Kei (May 13, 2014)

_[Kei Sili and Kyo Minami; Liquid Time Event]
_​
Kei was still not use to wearing almost nothing, but her hands were wrapped around herself so tightly that she was scared that she was going to leave marks. She shuffled her feet and the transformation was complete, the once cute girl now look she had a bad stomach flu. Kyo didn?t seem to mind the exposed areas of his body, and he seemed a bit confident, even as he walked across the beach sand there was nothing that bothered him. However as Kei looked at herself, she wished that she could be the same even if it was a little bit. 


?Want to hold my hand?? Kyo asked looking over his shoulder finally stopping and giving her his hand, ?No one is going to touch you if they think you are with me.?

Kei shook her head pretty wildly, holding hands was an intimate thing that only couples did, and she was a big girl. She could handle herself, and she didn?t need Kyo to protect her from the big bad wolves that were men and women of today?s age. Kei had Susanoo blessings, so that means she was safe as long as she praised his name and did her job. 

?No I am alright.? She smiled giving him the victory fingers, ?Totally, see??

Kyo watched as Kei tried to release her hands around her body and stand up straight, but as soon as she looked around she wrapped her hands around her body again. He couldn?t help but let out a snort a bit as the girl was obviously defeated with the bikini. Kyo called her cute, but it seemed to make it worse than actually better. He sighed a bit as he ruffled his hair in the back, there was only so much he could do with the girl, but it wasn?t like she was a problem. 

?Alright then, but you do look like you are holding in a shit.? Kyo laughed a bit causing the girl to flush bright red and dropping her arms to the side. She stood up straight this time but she looked at the ground with such fever that Kyo was chuckling at this time.  Kyo went next to the girl side and grasped her face, ?You look fine alright, but I was just teasing you a bit.?

??.I dislike you, Kyo Minami?? Kei said as the boy pressed her cheeks together making her lips pout, but he only grinned as if it was the best thing in the world. 

?Give me your hand then.? Kyo said to the girl who was completely defeated by him, she sighed as she gave him her hand. Kyo placed it around his upper arm, before smiling, ?Since you don?t want to hold hands, you can hold my arm.?

Kyo watch as the blue hair girl got flustered, ?I-I-I think it?s just as bad!?

But she didn?t let him go. Despite her flustered appearance and way with words, she actually got closer to him and stopped holding her stomach. Kyo smiled a bit as he looked down at her, when she looked up at him she blushed and looked at the ground. Any more redder and he would think that they would be related. However they were on the mission and that mission was to party at the beach with the others, but Kei mission was just to stuff her face and swim a bit. 

Kei walked with Kyo and wondered was he actually that hot or was it the sun, because just standing next to him caused her to sweat. Though as they neared the little get together, she felt Kyo?s muscle stiffen, and he stopped as if scared. She looked up at him and saw that his jaw was locking into place as if he saw something disgusting.
*
"HOW WOULD YOU KNOW? I ONLY DESCRIBED HIM TO YOUUU!!!! LET ME GO I'M GONNA POUND HIS FACE IN THE DIRTY ROTTEN LITTLE SHIT WHO THINKS HE CAN TOUCH ME!!! I'M PERFECT, I'M QUEEN, I'M---!"​*
Kei stopped as well and looked at Kyo, but it was such a shrill voice, as if someone stepped on a cat and then continued to do so. 

?What was that?? Kei asked a bit as she looked up at him, wanting his opinion on the matter, Kyo looked down at her and smiled weakly.

?My personal demon?.? He released a sigh before grabbing her hand and interlacing their fingers together, ?Stay close to me okay, no matter what, the demon is a big tit woman with no manners and no class. She?s scary and ugly, and worse of all she has the manners of a clogged up toilet seat.?

What did Kei walk into? She just wanted to stuff her face, not rebuke a demon to the neither world.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (May 13, 2014)

*Ren Houki*

KONOHA FOREST

_________________​
*Eliqiuem VII;*


In one moment, Ren was escaping into the forest along with the rest of the team, apparently having fooled the enemy shinobi, and in the next moment he was caught in the gut by a powerful knee, the air exploding out of his lungs. _"S-shit...!"_ Was all he could manage, his eyes briefly glanced behind him, to see how the jōnin evaded his barrier but widened in a mixture of pain and realization. The body had been horribly maimed by the explosion, but the person whom he had tossed the scroll to wasn't the nukenin herself; it was an earth clone she had set up while she waited. With a half caved-in smirk, the bunshin melted back into the dirt and Ren then felt a powerful grip around his neck.

He wanted to twitch his finger to flick one of the kunai he had set up towards her, but the jōnin left no movement wasted. By placing her hand on his neck, she ensured that he wouldn't be able to form any seal, lest he lose consciousness completely. "You're such a naive, stupid little boy." She stated, a malicious silver grin lighting up her shadowed face. "Did you actually think that such a trap would work on me? The moment the girl shut up, she gave your little ploy away." Then, with a powerful thrust, she choke slammed him into the ground, leaving a large crater from where his body impacted. 

The Houki cried out in pain, but before the sound could fully even form, she struck around, forming a pillar of earth from the ground and crashing it into his chest. Ren tried to move his hand again, but his body was completely numbed from pain. He may as well have been a rag doll at this point. Then, a sharp tear was felt in his skin as the missing-nin leapt up into the air and dug the heel of her foot into his side, cutting into it like a sharp blade. This final blow sent him crashing into the earth again, rolling across the dirt and accumulating mud all over his body until he finally met the bark of a thick tree. He tried to move again; to fire one of the kunai at her, to shoot another beam of lightning—anything. However, at this point his body had almost completely shut down. There was still chakra left in his tank, but his fingers refused to move anymore. Then, his vision began to fade away, with rings of shadow closing in on his sight. 

---

It took a short while for the blue haired boy to regain his senses. He was rattled, and in a great deal of pain, but was otherwise alive. As the red film receded from his eyes, it occurred to the Houki that he had fallen over and was lying face down in the cold, sterile dirt. With a grunt and a great deal of effort, he pulled himself up, wincing and grunting in pain as he came upon the realization that a few of his ribs had either cracked or been broken completely. 

Whoever the woman was, she'd done a thorough job of battering him. Granted, part of it was his fault for underestimating a jōnin-class shinobi like that. Even so, it was somewhat surprising. With the way she had brutally played human pinball with him in the air, Ren had expected her to kill him after he was knocked out. Dull thorns of pain tugged away and faint red spots of light still danced in his vision as he tried to make out where everyone else was. _"I'm gonna be feeling that in the morning."_ He thought to himself, and then the red dots in his vision stopped dancing around, beginning to focus in on a single area immediately in front of him. It wasn't his vision going flurry; they were actually _eyes._ _"Sharingan?"_ He thought to himself.

As it turned out, the source of the crimson wasn't an Uchiha. The eyes were a pair of bizarre looking red pupils with faint black tomoe-looking things belonging to a tall, wild looking man. Ordinarily, he would have asked him who he was, but right now he was far too exhausted. In any case, he didn't look to be an enemy, from the way he was interacting with the others. That was enough assurance.

He moved slowly, placing an arm on his side instinctively as he limped towards the main team. His senses were somewhat dulled, and he was extremely exhausted.  Though he didn't show it, the fight with the ordinary shinobi had worn him out ever so slightly, and the battering he received from the woman ate up what little stamina he had left. At this point, the only thing driving him forward was willpower and rage. "Sorry. It looks like she got away." He said bitterly through gritted teeth. ​


----------



## Chaos Theory (May 13, 2014)

*Suzume|Genin|Konohagakure*

*[Gina & Suzume's 7th Heaven, Konohagakure]*​

[Nee-San's Beach Party!!!!]​
 "GINA-SENSEI!" a voice squealed. A blonde half naked girl ran through a large lavish room that she and Gina stayed. The lone good arm she had flailed in tandem with her footsteps as she speed toward one place and then after a hasty search flew to another.  "I'm going to be late for Nee-San's PARTY!" is added as Suzume blew into her Sesnei's room. The Jonin was leaning over her bed unpacking a large bag.  "If you're late, it's your own fault" is the simple reply. The small blonde started to tear up.  "But, But I can't find it!" is yelled that good arm waving about like an excited animal.  "Can't find what Suzume?",  "The Bikini that you and I picked out for me!!" is shouted back as she bounced on the balls of her feet as if she had to use the rest room.

Suzume had known about this little swaray for a little longer than most people. Alisa had brought an invitation by about a week ago and since then it was all the blonde could talk about, that and how itchy the cast she wore was.  "Sweet little Suzume, you know I never let you take that out of this room. I'd knew you'd loose it" is replied as the bikini was unpacked from the bag she was currently going through. She too had a bikini for herself, but the Kage needed her to do something at the last moment, so she'd have to miss this little event at the Nakano manor. It was a pity. But business before pleasure as it were.  "YAY, put it on me!" the girl in the cast yelled while bounding around like a little ball of energy.  "Okay, okay. Stand still you jumping bean!" is shouted back as she tried to undress the unruly child. 

Normally Suzume would have dressed herself. But with the cast on her, it was the best the kid could do with her left arm to simply eat.  "I said, HOLD STILL!"' is roared as the Kunoichi avoided a cast to the face,  "The longer you act up, the longer it'll take you to get to Ms. Nakano's party!",  "OKAY, OKAY!" is yelled as Suzume tried to calm herself. With a sigh Gina finished pulling the young girl's clothing off and started to cloth her in the bikini she'd personally picked out for her precious student.

*BLAM!*

 AGH!" 

Suzume had gotten the itch to move again and now Gina was tumbling to the ground as her face met Suzume's cast in an up close and personal meeting.  "You little MONSTER!" is roared as Gina fired to her feet.  "Come HERE!" is added as she pounced like a leopardess.  "DON'T DO IT!" Suzume yells. But as she tried to run she trips on the Bikini bottom that had slipped to her ankles . 

_-Some Time Later_

"There" is grumbled as she tied Suzume's bow in place



"Now, just stand still long enough for me to seal that cast so you don't... I SAID STOP MOVING!"

*BLAM!*

 "This wouldn't have had to hurt if you would have stood still." Gina states as she sealed the cast as the girl lay on the ground knocked the slap out. 

_-Later, Streets of Konoha_

Satoshi was in town for the Exams and as he walked about he stumbled across one of the scantily clad women that were advertising Edie's Beach party. Cupping his chin he took a flyer from the girl and started to read.  "Hmm, a party is it. Bikini's?" his face turned red as he thought about the women that may be there and for some reason the first thought that crossed his mind was of Edie. She did have quite the figure. Then as he read some more he got to whom was hosting the party and where it would be.  "Well, there goes that idea" is replied as he handed it back to the girl.  "I have no desire of dying this day" he wasn't even going to dare going to this party. They may be unaware that he was the one that kidnapped the maid, but that Nakano knew very well that he was the one that held her captive. Hell it was his fault that she was still missing as he had no idea Alisa had been returned. 

Turning with a sigh he stepped into the street.

 "Nee-San, Nee-San, Nee-San, Nee-San, Nee-San!" 

 "What is that?" Satoshi asks as he turned to where the noise was coming. His eyes widen as a cloud of dust took him over. A moment later his body is seen on the ground, trampled by small feet. His eyes swirl as the bikini girl ran over to him. "You okay sir?" is asked.  "Hospital... ~

_-Nakano Manor_

 "NEE-SAN!" is yelled as she flew through the opened gates. It was like she had an Edie radar and flew right to her as Alisa was helping her to her feet. But it seemed that little Suzume wasn't the only one that had an Edie Radar, seemed another blonde did as well as Kirisaki Shinkō tripped up and feel on Edie and locked lips with the Nakano heiress. Susume's eyes widen. She seemed to recognize this girl. But she couldn't quite put her finger on who she was or where she'd met her before. 

By the time Suzume was done thinking she realizes that her feet was still hauling ass. Too late to stop, if that were even possible at the speed she was running, though she did try. And for her efforts she goes tumbling end over end slamming into both Edie and Kirisaki. Now sitting atop a blonde dog pile she looks around confused.  "Nee-San?" Looking down she realizes that she was on Edie and to a lesser extent Kirisaki

 "I'm sorry Nee-San!" is yelled as she leaps off


----------



## Atlantic Storm (May 13, 2014)

*Ren Houki*

EXAM AREA

_________________​
*The First Exam III;*


Ren sat down outside, with the wolf beside him, whom he had decidedly named Ren Houki Two in hopes of a prosperous existence. "Ahhh... I'm so tired." He yawned, stretching out on the bench. Out of the corner of his eye, he made out Edie Nanako walking out of the exams, strutting out of the exam hall with quasi-grace. Then, to his left side, he heard rapid footsteps—someone was running. As the Houki turned his head round, he noticed that the person running was a shinobi roughly around his age, with bright red hair and an eyepatch. He looked ridiculous, Ren had thought, but to his more immediate amusement was the fact that he was heading straight into the blonde and neither she nor him were looking at where they were going. 

_Crash!_

Like a very soft, elasticated brick wall, the boy crashed straight into the Nanako's chest—for many other boys, nothing more than a dream, the Houki was sure—and fell backwards immediately. Though, in this case, perhaps 'bounced backwards' might have been a more apt description. Though, the red head immediately shot back up, disregarding the heiress completely as he continued his reckless run. "Out of the way!" He shouted.

A smile smirk crept up his face. _"This should be amusing."_ He thought to himself, watching the girl march straight back into the exam hall. Makoto, who was beside him, watched with a sympathetic expression, having heard stories about the girl's potent rage. 

"This isn't going to end well, is it?" He looked at Ren.

"That depends on what you mean by 'well'. If by that, you mean Eyepatch's health, probably not, no." Brushing the dust off his trousers, the Houki got up, a mischievous glint in his eyes as he walked over to the entrance to watch the trainwreck that was probably going to happen. 

He got in just in time to see her throw the boy onto the ground, threatening: "So," Edie began cracking her knuckles. "You like barging pretty girls out of the way? Is this how you court them? You look like a Date Rapist I know, are you one of those? Disgusting, filth! The valkyria will strike you down where you stand for ever trying to assault me! You're not very lucky because I'm about to show you god's hell on earth!"

Before Eyepatch could reply, Edie Nanako lunged forward with a punch. The boy intercepted well, but he made the mistake of attempting to block it, rather than dodging and found himself on the floor again, with a fresh crater in his wake. "What the hell is your problem, you crazy bitch?!" He shouted, getting up.

This was far better than the exam. ​


----------



## Chaos Theory (May 13, 2014)

*Akane|Genin|Konohagakure>Kumogakure*

*[Between Konohagakure and Kumogakure]​*​
[Eliqiuem VII: Daddy Saves the Day]​

Ryota looked to Ren as he stepped up to the group. Those dark red eyes focus on the blue haired boy. It looked like he'd been put through a meat grinder. He'd have to address that later. Pulling an arm around Akane's shoulder he pulled her to him.  "Dad!" is yelled as she actually looked embarrassed of something. She could walk around naked and not give a care. But her dad pull her in for a loving hug in front of people and the girl looked as if the world was about to end in some horrible out of the blue natural disaster.  "Dere no need fo' dis DAD!" she yelled as he hugged her.  "Dere always time fo a dad to hug his lil girl Akane" the man replied as he enjoyed getting to see his daughter again and maybe making her a little self conscious around other people. Chuckling at Akane's red face, Mizuirono sat down near the group. 

 "Dat no funny!" she yelled as Ryota let her go. Free from the hold a vile grin crossed the red head's face  "Come 'ere Mizuirono!" is shouted as she tore out after the two tailed wolf that now ran for her life.  "Settle DOWN AKANE!" is yelled as the wolf bounded into the woods. As that commotion died into the background Ryota turned to Ren as the boy walked up to the group. The Jonin had the presence of mind to take the Eliqiuem from his daughter, figuring it wouldn't be safe in her hands.  "Dun be worryin' bout dat Kunoichi. She on de short list to de beyond" is stated as he handed the container over to Hana.  "Keep dat safe now, you hear?" is stated as the girl took it from him. She nods,  "Yes sir" is quickly replied as Sosuke and Ivan regain consciousness. They were sore, but more or less alive. 

 "Ah will be keepin' an eye out fo' de lady. She no bother you no more." is added as a wail can be heard deeper in the woods,  "Akane!" is yelled,  "Dun be beatin' up on Mizuirono!" is bitten over the commotion that Akane was making.  With a sigh he pinches the bridge of his nose. Shrugging as the fighting around them stopped he looked back to Ren and medical ninja.   "She dun go 'n' be hurtin' you no more" is stated as he rolled a finger in the air. A small group of Ninja fell from the trees. Like Ryota, they all wore Takigakure protectors in various places on the body.  "Make sure dat Natsume is no around, you two." he states pointing to the Kunoichi and Ninja that landed and gave him the report earlier.  "You gonna escort dem to Kumogakure. Keep dem safe from dat woman." is stated as he pointed to the group.

 "Ah no haf to do dat if she remember who de big sister be." Akane states as she stepped from some shrubs. Though the shallow bite marks on her body told a far different story as the wolf walked out with out a scratch, older sister indeed.  "I tried to stop her dad" is stated as the wolf sat down again.  "Dat fine as long as you both fine. I dun told dem, but Ah'm sendin' dese two wif you." is stated as he thumbed to the two Shinobi left of the Takigakure group.  "We dun need halp" is said with defiance as the red head crossed her arms. Despite not wanting to be here on this mission she was prideful enough of the job she was given to have her ego hurt over it.  "Dat boy 'n' you tell ah different story cher, you gonna tak' em 'n' you goin' lak it." is ordered. Akane bit her lip, but ultimately caves. 

 "Dey can tag along, but dey stay outta mah way dough." is snorted as she turned and started to walk away.  "Kumo is in de odder direction Akane.",  "Ah knew dat!" is yelled as she turned around. 

After a moment or two more the whole group is gone with their new escorts and again walking to Kumo. As they vanish into the woods Natsume fell from the trees next to Ryota.  "You jus' 'bout killed dat Houki boy cher." is stated as he watched the distance, to make sure Akane didn't try and come back to him,  "You told me you wanted me to be convincing, and we did loose a small squad of prospects on this damned fools errand Tanā" is replied.  "Dun go talkin' dat way to me Natsume, Ah still call de shots. If dat boy-o had died, de whole mission be in jeopardy.",  "He's the one that pushed me into doing that." Ryota pulled his bloody red gaze to her,  "Dat boy no near you in skill, dun lie to meh, next time you step outta you parameters cher, Ah take you heart. Understood?" is asked as he pulled a small capped swab from his flack jacket.  "Take dis to Emiko, she kno' wat to do wif it." is ordered. 

The woman grumbled, but took it from him,  "Understood, on both accounts" is bit as she vanished in a Body Flicker with the small sample of Eliqiuem. 

_ -Much Later_

The small band of Shinobi walks through the gates of Kumogakure. For the most part, with the extra help there was no surprises in store for them, just Akane being her usual self. ~


----------



## Kei (May 13, 2014)

_[Chunin Exams; Zyana]
[Coffee and Cake]_​
Zyana almost made it until someone directed a comment her way. Her lack of conversational skill made it a drain to continue talking, but at the same time she didn?t want any unnecessary bad blood between her and the others. So when she turned around, she wasn?t really surprised with the boy who came up to her with a painted face. There were many characters that defined themselves in many ways, but other than that it didn?t matter. They will die the same and that was when their heart start beating, Zyana nodded respectfully at the boy who came up to her. 

Although, her eyes narrowed, ?My name is Komodo?It?s very rude to call any other lady that you met.? She said simply though she knew who it was under that mask. It was the only person she drank coffee with on that day, ?Please refrain from calling me that name, won?t you hear my wish Satoshi.?

It didn?t take a rock scientist to say that the boy in front of her was different. He was threating even to her, it was the complete and utter difference from the time they shared coffee and cake. Zyana wanted to know what happened, but she would abstain from asking personal questions in a room filled to the brim with potential enemies. However, her body and mind screamed at her that the boy in front of her was dangerous, his voice leaked with venom that caused her hair to stand on ends. He was much a potential enemy as the others around her, but it truthfully sadden her to think that way.

?It?s?It?s?been very long?? Zyana said nodding her head she looked at him for a minute and smiled, ?You have?You have grown as well, body, mind, and soul.?

As she looked at him there was a clear difference between the two. If she had grown, then he had a growth spurt leaving her in the dust. That was the feeling his whole aura gave off, as if they were having an unknown race. She was in the lead and next time she looked up he was already half way done. Has she been slacking with her training? Has she grown weak with the thought of being together with Emiya? Zyana grasped her arm, she felt like a school girl standing in front of someone she liked. Zyana sighed as she caught herself in petty jealousy. 

She was strong and she had changed, Zyana gripped her arm tightly, that was the truth. It was her truth, but the feeling was still itching at her. The feeling she lost a battle that hasn?t even started.


----------



## Kei (May 13, 2014)

_[The Dedicated Shrine Maiden of the Sea; Kei Sili]
[Responsiblities Arc; Part One]
_​
Kei closed her sister?s door behind her once she left. There wasn?t going to be a next time, there was never a next time. Her sister had the responsibility of being the next head of the shrine, the vessel of the gods, and that meant she had to be kept on her toes. She would be constantly training until that day, and even when that day came. Kei knew she wasn?t going to see her sister. That was what it meant to be an adult. Being an adult meant having responsibilities to be upheld no matter what, even if that meant not seeing your sibling. 

Although, Kei could always be there for her in some way and maybe she could support her with her words. Seeing Miki smile like that was kind of refreshing, if Kei could just do even a bit more to see her sister smile then that meant she was doing good. Kei began to make her way outside of the shrine, walking down the stairs that was covered in moss and vines she saw her mother walking upstairs. They saw each other and her mother smiled at her. Kei made her way downstairs and stopped in front of her mother.

?Going into the city Kei?? Her mother asked, ?You know be home before the sunset, I don?t want you out in that city alone.?

Kei nodded her head, ?Yeah I am, I was going to the beach today but Miki said she was busy, so I?m going to grab her something from the city.?

Her mother smiled as she reached up and pat Kei?s head. She always did that when she found something cute. She would smile and pat their heads, and sometimes she would rub her forehead on theirs. It was a weird habit, but their mother always did it. Kei blushed a bit before her mother removed her hand a bit. It was nothing wrong with the action, but it would be a bit better if she lessened up on the thing even if it was just a bit. 

?You are a good sister Kei, I?m very proud of you. Miki might be training a lot, but I know she is very happy when she sees you.? 

Kei smiled a bit but then that made her question something, ?Can?t Miki take a break once in a while? Every day she is training, yesterday she spent all the time at the spring and today she is studying charms. I know Miki would be happy if she could just get out once in a while, you know.?

?Kei do you understand that she needs to train her body and her mind to become head??

?I do?But Miki---?

?Miki is an adult Kei, she doesn?t have time to play around like she used to. I thought you might understand the severity of her training. She?s doing her best for the sake of our family, I know it might be a little rough for you not having your sister around, but please understand Kei when you grow older you?ll be doing the same thing.?

?But not like Miki??

?Not like Miki??​
Kei didn?t really understand, she tried to but it was beyond her comprehension. For the sake of being an adult Miki had to give up something. Miki gave up her freedom to become an adult, which Kei didn?t understand. So to become an adult she must first give up her freedom and be tied down to responsibility. She closed her eyes, maybe she was too young to understand, maybe it was one of those things she had to grow into. 

?I?m going to go now?? Kei said walking down the stairs and excusing herself, ?The place that sells Miki favorite candy closes early on Saturdays.?

Her mother looked at her, ?If you wished to talk to me Kei, don?t hesitate, I?m your mother.?

Kei smiled looking ovr her shoulders, ?I know, I?ll be back in a bit.?


----------



## Cjones (May 13, 2014)

*Masami/Marietta*

*Chunin Exams II*

The intelligence test, if you could really call it that, was nothing more than proctored test to see just how well you could cheat off of another?s paper. It was something Marietta really found no such interest in, at all. Casually, as she stood from her seat and approached the teacher at the desk, she flicked the lone sheet out of her hand allowing it to glide and line right between her forearms. Though she seemed rather occupied by a rather tall dark-skinned red haired female, another participant of the chunin exams. She sounded as if she hadn?t had a class vernacular or any language class for that matter. Marietta simply glanced in her direction while walking by before taking yet another seat, placing her feet up, and pulling down her hat. 

It was time to relax, until some loud mouth completely barged into the room, running anybody over who was in his way. An event that she really couldn?t give any fucks about in the slightest, as long as he kept his ass away from her in anyway, but not too long after he entered something did catch her attention as she peered from underneath her cap. Nakano was there, along with that maid, being obnoxiously as usual before the new entrant nearly tossed her to the ground as he barged right on past her with no concern. 

"_*EXCUSE ME?*_"

She roared in typical fashion. Marietta couldn?t help but think if she kept her mouth closed more often than not events like this, where she would get angry, would have a lot more impact, but whatever. In this particular case she could be forgiven for being a complete cagna right down to the bone. In fact, if it was her, she?d be doing the exact same thing as Nakano, no, she?d be doing far more than just throwing a single punch his way. 

You like barging pretty girls out of the way? Is this how you court them? You look like a Date Rapist I know, are you one of those? Disgusting, filth! The valkyria will strike you down where you stand for ever trying to assault me! You're not very lucky because I'm about to show you god's hell on earth!!"

She threw the first punch, which buckled the floor into a miniature crater. It was something to take note of, looks as if she had been doing some training. 

*"What the Hell is your problem, you crazy bitch?!"*

This?ll get interesting. 

From the growing spectacle in front of the room, off to the very far end of the room, near a window sat Masami completely absorbed in herself. The entire area where she sat was practically deserted, all by herself, even those she knew from the academy days just brushed by her as if they didn?t know her or simply leered in her direction. This was an all too familiar situation. The lonely figure who tuned out everything outside, gazing out of the window, a cafard stare so dead that she looked as if she could be a ghost. Familiar though this feeling was, it was even more painful, almost too in fact, compared to how it was back in the younger years. As she managed to take one more glance around only to be met with the same disappointment as before, to see that he still wasn?t there, it what made this so much more painful than what it needed to be. And to make matters worse, she caught the gaze of her cousin who would always make her freeze in place.

???? 

?Hisashi-kun still hasn?t shown up?? Katashi asked approaching her. 

????? 

?How pathetic you look without him around, like a whipped animal, unable to function.? His words were harsh, only causing her to feel even smaller before him. ?Hmpf. Before I go however.? He leaned down just inches away from her ear. The words he whispered to her was made her eyes bulge before jolting up out her seat, toppling the chair over the process, bringing attention to herself. 

*?W-why would you do that? Do you really hate me that much? Y-you cannot do this to-?* 

?Watch me.? He spat at her before walking off. The melancholy stare from before was now one of pure distress as Masami replayed his words over and over in her mind. _?He wouldn?t do this to me?how can he? This will only make things worse?I?I?ll be shunned by the entire world.?_ The last thought caused an even greater deal of panic as she began clutching onto her shoulders.

_?If?he does that?.my career as a shinobi will be over before it even started.?_ Her eyes looked around to the entire room, filled with genin all villages and the higher ranking chunin/jonin who walked the halls. 

_?I may have no choice, but to??_ The window beside her offered her a similar view, but of a greater expanse. The tourist from different countries, the shinobi and civilians of sides of Black and White. She could see all of them, staring at her, mockingly, with gaze of disgust, their hands over their mouths as they talked behind her back. 

_?Drop out of the chunin exams.?_ 
​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (May 13, 2014)

*Ren Houki*

KUMOGAKURE

_________________​
*Eliqiuem VIII;*


Like Fuzengakure had been, Kumogakure and Konoha were worlds apart from each other, but in a completely different direction from the huge metropolitan city. Compared to the quaint feel of Konoha, Kumo was a breathtaking sight in both natural surroundings and architecture. Great pillars of rock rose as far as the eye could see with mists and clouds of white wrapping around the mountains. Cone-shaped buildings coiled around the tall pillars of rock like serpents, blurred out ever so slightly by the odd patch of mist. In the centre of the village, lay the most prominent building of all. The blue palace was built into the face of what seemed to be the tallest mountain in the immediate proximity, rising far above anything else around it. It was tersely and, in Ren's opinion, not appropriately dubbed the Raikage's Office. Much like Konoha's own Hokage's Office, the mansion was the home of dozens of generations of Kages, though Ren personally knew nothing about any of the Raikages.

Thinking on it, Kumo had actually been the previous home of the Houki Clan, before they moved to Konoha. Now that he was actually here, Ren wondered what actually made his clan move in the first place. Did something happen here? And, of all the places they could have gone to, why move to Konoha, with whom this place had, at the best of times, a strained relationship with? The Nidaime Hokage, Tobirama Senju, had been assaulted by two shinobi from Kumogakure and was ultimately killed by them in the Second Great Ninja War. Kushina Uzumaki, the wife of the Yondaime Hokage, had been the victim of an attempted kidnapping by Kumogakure shinobi. And even after a treaty, the Cloud shinobi attempted again to obtain the secrets of the Hyūga bloodline. Granted, their relationship with each other improved vastly after the Fourth Shinobi World War, but there was still an underlying bitterness somewhere in there. After all, people didn't just _forget_ decade's worth of history and spite. It might have been buried and hidden underneath the preface of unity, but that didn't mean it just disappeared. 

Well, it wasn't like he cared much. After all, history was history, no matter how interesting it was, and it didn't exactly concern him in the present day. Mind, he might have been more interested in his clan history if he wasn't in pain. The three others had healed them with shōsen jutsu, but even with that, they were still beginners. It turned the pain into a dull throb, and he could at least move again, but the fractures were still there and he'd need medical attention once he got back to Konoha. Maybe complain to that damned headmistress as well. _"There's no way this was a C-rank mission. What the hell was that bitch thinking, sending Genin on a mission with jōnin-level enemies?"_ Maybe she could heal him as repayment, or whatever. 

The journey to the destination took about twenty minutes from the entrance. The village was more vast than they had expected, and the lack of roads, coupled with the darkness of the night made for uneasy navigation. Nevertheless, they found it eventually and delivered the Eliqiuem to the medical facility, which was a tall white structure tucked away towards the west. The lady who they were to meet with thanked them, and offered the Houki a medical check up. Before he accepted, however, she clarified that it would cost money. "To hell with that. I nearly died to get that stupid thing over to you; I'm not helping your hospital profit on top of that too." Came his reply, and they promptly left. 

Afterwards, they had to decide between whether or not to travel home by foot or to take the train, though it didn't come as a very difficult choice for any of the five Genin.

A combination of not wanting to risk seeing enemies again along the way, as well as general exhaustion from the whole ordeal eventually left it to an almost unanimous vote to take the train home. A silent journey, of course, as all the Genin quickly passed out asleep in their booths.​


----------



## Chaos Theory (May 13, 2014)

*Chūnin Exams|Zansatsu*

*[Room, Konohagakure]​*​

[The Chūnin Exams IV]​
_“If death meant just leaving the stage long enough to change costume and come back as a new character...Would you slow down? Or speed up?”  _
- Chuck Palahniuk​
Satoshi cracked a grin, and closed his eyes for just the shortest of moments,  "Of course, Komodo, I've never been blessed with a mind for names" is lied to covered for the both as he gave a courteous bow to the girl. But as he opened his eyes he never took them from her.  "Though" is offered as he stood again,  "I have been told I have a knack for remembering saying and one comes to mind." is added with a slight grin. He said this back when they first met all that time ago.

 "I've been told by a friend, that we all wear mask. Some just do it in a literal sense." is offered. Then he paused and thought on what she had spoken on. He supposed that she was right. He too had grown, though he thought not on it. Usually with him growing meant that people died in ways that are too horrible to imagine. Some things he'd committed were acts that some wouldn't wish on their mortal enemies. Pulling on the strap that held his puppet he nods,  "The body grows on it's own, the mind was sharpened by a book I once read. The soul however" he paused in his words and looked to Zyana, one of the few he may have called friend in another life, and he sighed.

 "The soul is stagnant, it in itself cannot grow. It is a victim of the ravages of time and to owners that no not what they are treasured with. The soul can only grow dimmer or grow with light." is stated. Taking a short pause he leans in just a bit, so only she could hear. But not so close to make her go on edge,  "When we first met, there was a cloud on your soul for what ever reason. Now, though, the shadow is gone. Your hands are as sullied as mine. Those who murder often knows those whom murder" is spoken just above a whisper,  "You are no longer the innocent whom I met. You are a person who can now look upon me as an equal." is added as he slightly slid back,  "Is it everything you hoped for?" the final question was a bit louder. But not too loud as to allow people to completely hear what it was. 

Taking a step back he again works with the strap, he'd have to get that looked at later. It was a bother to have and keep adjusting it over and over again after simple moves.  "So, Komodo. Have you come here to Konoha to be a beacon of pride for Fuzen?" is asked to bring a semblance of light hearted talk to them and gets some of the more cutting glares off them. As he awaited her to speak he took the opportunity to size her up, Emiya had done quite a job on her since they met last. He hardly recognized her in the light in which he remembered her. It also seemed that she'd seen her share of pain, the slight scarring that was visible was a testament to that. 

Could she become an enemy to him at any point, but the real question was. Could he see her as much. And if he did. What would he do about it? ~


----------



## Olivia (May 13, 2014)

*Kirisaki Shinkō*
*Beach Time: An Embarrassing Tale*


The man seemed readily available to accept my hand, but it had been something else that stopped the action. Maybe it was simply due to experience, or maybe I developed some form of spidey-sense, but I knew that something bad was going to happen. And it would happen right now.

"_*WELCOME, WELCOME, WELLCOOOOOOOOOME!*_"

As the familiar voice comes crashing through my ear drums. I almost felt like I was staggering off my feat, but I didn't dare turn my face to the women who had just yelled out to the crowd. There was no way it hadn't been her, but I didn't want to confirm my fears. However with a deep breath I lightly peared over, and gazed at the women.

Yup, it was Edie Nakano, in the flesh. I almost shivered realizing that I never asked for the name of the estate. Granted I would have been forced to come here either way, but getting some knowledge before hand would have been well appreciated!

However it wasn't long before the before tranquil peace had been royally disturbed as Edie already started throwing a fit! She called this red-haired man Kyo Minami, demanding that he get out. Did this guy know her before hand, was his name Kyo?

However as to be expected, she started throwing random house items (even though they looked expensive!) looking as if she was trying to hit the 'invader' named Kyo, but instead had such horrible aim where it was hitting random guests instead.

She was quickly restrained by one of her maids where she simply struggled and complained. From the maids words it made it apparent that this red-haired man had not been Kyo, and Edie simply made a mistake. Well it made sense with Edie, she never gave off an air of intelligence.

After the maid shoved some liquid down Nakano's throat it seemed to make her body go limp with calmness. She stopped resisting, and was now acting strange. Even the same way Ryoko had been acting the other night. Was Edie drunk? No it couldn't be, that drink would have to be way too powerful or she would have to be an extremely light weight if that were the case.

But that seemed to be the case. She stumbled down the stairs, greeting the two of us with a smile now. She said my name loosely as she took my hand, shaking it as if we had been best friends. But maybe things were better like this, she was definitely more friendly.

She first called me pretty, but then had asked if the man was my boyfriend. If I were drinking anything right now I would have spat it all over the ground. This man? My boyfriend? We just met like two minutes ago! I didn't even know his name!

It seemed he was a little late on the update, as when I looked at him embarrassingly he seemed to retaliate in junction. I planned on moving towards him slightly so I could stand side by side as I explained to Edie the situation, but I almost tripped on my sandal, causing me to almost fall. I decided it was best to stay where I was for the moment.

However I was glad that this red-haired man had cleared up the entire miss-hap. Despite having a clear head, I was sure that only gibberish would come out due to the embarrassment of the accusation. Then finally the man said he was not someone named Kyo, he was named Hakaizen.

I smiled at this revelation, then maybe Edie wouldn't get in a fit with this man despite his apparent look alike. With the situation all cleared up I had finally gained my courage and turned towards the well endowed women. I lowered my arms and stepped forward, with my flimsy pink sandals.

This was a mistake. Much like before, it got caught in a crack on the ground forcing me forward. But unlike before I didn't manage to stop my fall. I accelerated downwards towards Edie, quickly taking her in her drunken state down with me.

Despite the initial shock of the event which had transpired, I had a very large cushion pad under me which had largely lessened the impact, so I had been well appreciative towards Edie's chest for once. However as my head rose out of its daze I noticed something amiss.

Our lips had been touching! No, this was not the first, but the second time this has happened between us! However due to my spinning mind I couldn't immediately release myself from the situation. It didn't help the fact that a delectable fruity scent had been emanating from her lips, making it all the more captivating. 

However it wasn't long before I realized another odd descriptancy. I couldn't move or get up. Was it an act of god that forced me to have my lips locked with Edie Nakano forever? That didn't seem to be the case though when I felt something squishy squirm as a little weight pop off my back which held a familiar voice apologize for her actions. It had to be Suzume. So we were tackled and pushed to the ground by that little girl? Typical.  

I quickly gathered my wits and pushed off of the blonde Nakano, fully realizing the situation I had been in. It wasn't like the time at the Medical Academy where I was forced to kiss Edie and Ryoko took a picture of it. No, we had been alone, the three of us. But now there were many people surrounding us, probably all secretly judging us!

After I rose to my feet I looked embarrassingly towards the red-haired man named Hakaizen. What should I say or what should I do? Was it apparent it was a mistake? Would he understand that I didn't mean to kiss her? But I held on for about thirty seconds before releasing my lips, would it be that evident? However through this entire confusion I forgot to apologize to Edie.

"I'm so sorry. If you know me that is the last thing I would want to do with you!"

I didn't mean to be rude, and in fact if we were talking about personalities, Edie is someone I would kiss before a few others, but I found no pleasure nor excitement in doing so, and I certainty didn't want to be seen doing it in public. With a sigh, realizing that misfortune will follow me everywhere I decided it best to stop talking before I messed the situation up any further.      
​


----------



## Kei (May 13, 2014)

_[Chunin Exams; Zyana]
[Coffee and Cake]_​
Listening to him talk made Zyana shiver. He was different this wasn?t the boy Emiya left for dead. It was like he was stuck between a man and a boy all at the same time. Though a bit more mature than a teen, it was a conflicting thought as she finally relaxed. They were the same in a way and it made her relax. That was the difference between Satoshi and Rosuto, the way she felt with them. Satoshi was the physical embodiment of what she wanted to become. Words that sent shiver through people?s spine, trusting no one expect their equals, and the sullied hands of the people they killed. Though if Satoshi was that, then Rosuto was the complete opposite. 

She smiled a bit, releasing the grip on her arm, for now they were friends and that was what she needed right about now. There was a feeling of mutual respect for one another, something that she didn?t hold for many. Though when he leaned in she instantly tensed up, it was a reaction that she couldn?t help, but wished to change. She felt his breath caressing her ear as each word he sipped out of his mouth was poison that she drowned in. 

When he pulled back their eyes met and she knew that they were the same, though they were going two complete and utterly different routes to get there. 

She smirked as she looked at her hands, many times she nights she had problems because of the genjtusu she put herself in to do her job with the upmost result. Zyana never saw her hands as compliments only as weapons that were needed to do their job. Though the way Satoshi put it, she felt happy, it was a compliment only those who done the same cruel job they did.  Her smirk turned into a slight smile before looking back at him.

?Very much so,? She said as he was looking at her, ?That made me very happy.?

She closed her eyes as she smiled at him, ?Of course, I do what I do for the sake of Fuzenkagure.? She lied but it was meant as a joke. He knew that she didn?t have any ties to any village. One day she?ll be in Fuzenkagure doing things that they hired her to do and next she?ll be hired by the richer side and then she?ll be going against Fuzenkagure. That was the way her job worked and that was the way it has been since she been there. 

Zyana opened her eyes and smiled, ?You said something very interesting earlier, that reminded me of the old saying, and stare into the abyss long enough and the abyss will stare back. Do you think we became the abyss we so much admired at??


----------



## Chaos Theory (May 13, 2014)

*Chūnin Exams|Zansatsu*

*[Room, Konohagakure]​*​

[The Chūnin Exams V]​
_"If you look in the face of evil, evil's gonna look right back at you."  _
- Jude, An American Horror Story​
Satoshi took a bit of a small breath at the question. Truthfully it wasn't something he dwelled on all that much. The philosopher Fredrich Nietzsche was the man that stated the quote that Zyana now asked him about  which was, ?If you gaze long into an abyss, the abyss will gaze back into you?. And more often than not this little piece of philosophy is taken as a lesser known fact and on the surface it would seem that way. Many a man had looked hard and long into that dark abyss and many more were changed by it. But the question at hand, did we become the abyss? That was hardly a question that had an answer. People could give their opinion. But it could never truly be answered. 

As was his habit when faced with something he had to actually think on Satoshi pulled his hands together allowing one thumb to run into the wounds that dug deeply into his fingers. It was one of his few tells when something actually affected him, or made him turn on the old library lights. Allowing his hands to fall back to his sides, he looks to her and give that same smile she had about her face,  "One can't become something that it already is" he offers back.  "The abyss is metaphor for the darkness in one's own heart, so asking if one can become the abyss is akin to asking if the sun can shine light down on the planets, of course it does. Rather it has no other option than to do so until it goes the way that all go in this life." 

Perhaps he thought on it too long, as that came off a little too philosophical. Of course if his memory served this girl was just as much into those kinds of answers as he enjoyed thinking on them. Allowing his puppet to cradle on the edge of his shoulder he comes back with a question his own case  "I wonder if the real question is, why do we seek to become something as devoid of life as the Abyss. What drives a person to become what we're on the road to becoming. And if we get there. To that lone solidarity will it be what we hope it is, or once we hit that summit, will we simply find another mountain face we have to climb." the question could have gone on and on. As it had no true end. 

People once they reach paradise realize it is not what they wish for it to be, so they declare the paradise they found to not be paradise, and journey more. No, the truthful and real question becomes this. Once you've found where it is you think you want to be, is that where you want to lay your bones when it is all said and done?

Will you be happy to call where ever you end your journey eternal home? For people that she and he were becoming that answer usually ended in no. They were the ones that history grows to despise, that heroes rise against or in Zyana's case falls victim to a more skilled Sell Sword, as was too often the case in both their job descriptions.


----------



## Laix (May 13, 2014)

_Edie Nakano_
SIDE STORY LIQUID TIME ARC​
​ "N-no, I'm not her boyfriend!" The boy blurted in defense, kindly disregarding her previous outburst. "W-we just met! Anyway, I'm not this 'Kyo' guy. I'm Hakaizen."

Something was different about Edie. She seemed calmer, sweeter, nicer, just all round a decent human being. What was in that drink that Alisa had chugged down her throat? 

The maid watched Edie's interactions with guests from behind a corner with an anxious look and fidgeting hands.

"_Hakaizen?_ Such a long name. I'm gonna cut it down to Kaizen. Wait no, that's still long, hmm..." It looks like that nice streak ended as fast as it began. Then again, her insult was slightly more tame than usual. Perhaps there really was a strange effect. 

After pondering for a moment, her eyes lit up with an idea.

"Ah, I've got it! I, Edie Nakano, christen you Sasuke, like after that Uchiha... You kinda remind me of a Uchiha!"

She shrugged and turned her attention to Kirisaki, who without warning fell forward on to Edie. With a tumble and a crash, they were on the floor in a rather unflattering position. Their limbs were intertwined, their breasts squashed against each other and worst of all, their lips locked in a regretful embrace.

On top of them both was heavy-as-bricks Suzume, who despite her small frame seemed to weigh a planet. Strangely, Edie wasn't angry or shocked by what had happened. She looked dazed and confused if anything as she was helped to her feet by Alisa. Suzume apologised sheepishly while Hakaizen watched on.

"I'm so sorry. If you know me that is the last thing I would want to do with you!"

"Ugh, whatever you loser," Edie shrugged, brushing the dust off her shoulders. How strange was this. She was still her same old bitchy self but without the rage. It was like the drink Alisa had forced upon her didn't actually cure her FBS but rather soothed and calmed it. Now she wasn't a psychotic cow, but just a cow.

"Aren't you religious yet you have an affinity for lesbianism. Isn't that like, a sin? Whatever, it's my fabulous birthday party so be gay if you want! Yay, gay for everyone! Hey, Sasuke, why don't you find a hot guy to hook up with? There's loads walking around in speedos serving food. In fact, there's like this really hot one with this huge bul-"

Her words came to a sudden stop when she noticed the adorable blonde stood before her. The azure blue eyes of Edie's went from focused in conversation to almost watering at the cuteness she was witnessing.

"_*SUUUUUUUUUUZZZUUUUUUMMEEEEEE-CHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAN~~~!*_"

Edie grabbed her little sister into an embrace, rubbing her cheek against hers with affection.

"Oh my gosh, you look so cute! I love what you did with your hair and your... Oh my goooooooosh you look so cute!"

It was almost as if they were queuing up to shock Edie as her words came to a halt yet again. This time it seemed slightly negative, for the boy she had just laid eyes on was the one that triggered her initial outburst despite not actually being present.

"Kyo! Kyo Minami! Kyo Minami! Alisa, _*ALISSAAAAAAA!!*_"

"Shhhhhhhhhh!" Alisa quickly appeared out of the blue, calming Edie with yet another cocktail. This time it brought the girl to silence as she slurred her words with a blushing face and euphoric smile. After her work seemed to be done, she curtsied for the group before dashing off into the kitchen so it at least looked like she wasn't drugging Edie.

After a moment of her head in the clouds, Edie soon had a proposition for Sasuke, Kirisaki and Suzume. 

"G-Guys... I have likeeeeee, this amazing idea. I have this huuuuuuge bath, its so..." She couldn't even finish her sentence without breaking into a fit of giggles. "... It's so _*HUGE!*_ We could totally all fit in there and still have space to breathe... It's pretty much a hot tub. Like, like wanna join? Oh my god, join me! We could go commando! Wait, no, yuck, ew. Man-Stealer might assault Suzume..."

She turned on her heel with the intention of leading them all up the grand staircase. However, it appeared that the actual point of the party had wandered back into her mind.

"Wait, even better! _*BEACH TIME!*_"
​


----------



## Laix (May 13, 2014)

_Ryoko Hyūga_
SIDE STORY LIQUID TIME
_*Beach Party!*_​ I'll be truthful. Maybe I turned up at Edie Nakano's over-indulged beach party for two reasons, one of which was to piss her off. Maybe the other reason was to just let my hair down and have some fun, you know? The official dress code was swimwear but only a cheap slut like Edie would actually turn up in a skimpy bikini, so I opted for something with just a bit more... dignity. I had a simple, black bikini on underneath a grey hoodie zipped up just below my breasts and a pair of denim shorts. Of course I was wearing a pair of black sandals to spare my feet the pain of walking across Konoha's cobbles.

When I arrived, the music blasting out of the mansion instantly lured me into summer. Throbbing dance beats, cheerful lyrics telling of a lost summer romance and heavy drums provided background noise to the inaudible chatter and mingling of all of Edie's guests. To my surprise, a lot more people showed up then I thought. It's Edie Nakano, we all know who she is and what she's like. Perhaps it was the hot brunette in tight briefs serving drinks that lured the ladies in and the opposite gender in skimpy bikinis bringing in the drooling guys. Actually, it was probably Edie herself who was currently the center of attention between Kirisaki and two unknown others that lured them in. I wasn't going to bother causing a commotion, at least not at the moment. The time to make myself known and really make Edie tick had to be _perfect_.

Timing is everything!

And it was certainly that when I saw who was stood right in front of me. Tall, taller than me - check. Impressive physique and muscles - check. Nice thighs and ass, yep, definitely check. That's my fetish, its a bit of a strange one but its what pulls me into any guy. All this red-head needed was a charming smile and I was sold.

Approaching the guy who was stood next to a woman with blue hair and a grey bikini, I found my best smile and introduced myself. For just a split second, I crossed my fingers and even my damn heart strings hoping that this girl was his sister with a bad hair dye job or something.

"Hey~!" I tried my hand at flirting, which felt embarrassing to say the least. I made sure to drag my words and add that cute, girl-next-door tone to really pull him in, but until he was pushing me up against a wall in a steamy embrace, I couldn't be sure if it had worked.

"I'm a friend of Edie's!" Lie, but a lie to get into his pants was oh so worth it. "What's your name?"

As far as I was concerned, that blue haired girl with a flattering figure didn't exist. Carry on being a blank background filler miss.​


----------



## Bringer (May 13, 2014)

*Shurui Yamanaka*
*Beach Time*


Shurui walked slowly through the streets of Konoha, being careful to take in all of her surroundings. Since the Chunin exams were coming soon, Batora had rented out a apartment for a week. She couldn't believe it, her whole life she wandered how it would feel to return to her birth home... And yet she still felt empty. Wasn't this one of the biggest things she was waiting for... And yet she felt like a fish out of water. After all she did spent her entire life growing up in Sunagakure... She wondered if the village even heard about her parents deaths a few years back... Were they even given a memorial despite the missions failure?

She took a deep breath, it was kinda nice to be able to walk through a village without the worry of kids wanting to chase her and beat her to the ground. Now you may be wandering, where was the young Yamanaka headed? To the mansion of Edie Nakano's. To her knowledge, there was a medical ninja academy in Konoha that Shurui really wanted to attend, and although she couldn't exactly attend at this time, perhaps if she were to contact the famous Edie, she could get a spot in the school a few months down the line.

Sure she knew what that meant, that she would stay in Konoha leaving behind Otoroe, the woman who saved her life... But then again it's not like she could've stayed there forever. Otoroe's health was failing her, both Batora and Shurui were well aware of the fact the village elder didn't have much time left. The kunoichi didn't like to dwell on that fact. All that mattered was that she find Edie Nakano, and try to convince her to get in a good word for her at the Sakura Haruno medical school.

 It'd probably be a difficult task, but it'd be well worth out. If she were to become a skilled medical ninja, she could be seen as useful to others! She wouldn't be a burden on missions, people would see her as a nice and capable person... After all how others perceived her was all that mattered in the end. Finally she had reached it, the mansion of Edie Nakano. Shurui was so nervous, she was hiding inside the giant coat she borrowed from Batora. 

She looked ridiculous as her hands were inside the sleeves, and the coat was so long it dragged against the floor. However she preferred this over the bikini she wore under it... It was so revealing and made the Yamanaka extremely uncomfortable. The only reason she were it was because apparently the only way to get admission into this beach party was to wear swim wear... Why couldn't Batora buy her a one piece! Apparently he spent hours going to store to store since most beach wear was sold out... The youth of Konoha must have went to all the stores to prepare for this party.

The girl admired the beauty of the sandy beach and beautiful ocean. In all her life in Sunagakure, she's never seen that much water. Hopefully she didn't have to swim though... She didn't know how to swim. Deciding to focus at the task on hand, the girl walked inside the open doors that took her inside the mansion. It was... Amazing! Music played as crowds of people danced. It'd take her forever to find Edie Nakano! Walking around she tried hard not to walk into anybody, but it seemed like the party goers didn't do the same. As everybody carelessly danced Shurui would occasionally get bumped into, and some person accidentally stepped on her coat that was so long it dragged against the ground. Maybe it wasn't the wisest idea to wear a coat... But no way was she going to take it off and expose herself in her bikini.

As she walked around some more like a lost puppy, not really being used to such large amounts of people somebody knocked into her sending her small frame tumbling backwards. This caused her to knock into somebody else, a teenage girl who was dancing while holding a drink. Shurui knocking it her caused the contents of that drink to spill all over her. Immediately Shurui put her hands in the air and began to apologize, tried to wipe off the drink with her hands, and offered to pay her money for a new bathing suit... But her efforts were in vain.

*"MY SWIM SUIT!"* She roared, her voice overcoming the loud music. *"HOW CAN I EXPECT TO BE THE HOTTEST ONE HERE IF MY SWIM SUIT IS RUINED!"* The girl arms and hands moved around with each word she yelled. *"You!"* She pushed Shurui down, the girl landing on her back before sitting upwards. "Apologize!"

Shurui nodded terrified by the girls outrage. She got on her hands and knees and bowed down to the teen standing before her. "I'm sorry... I'm sorry... I'm sorry... I'm sorry."

Calming down, a amused demeanor formed on the girls face. "Not good enough." She then lifted one foot up. "Lick the soles of my sandals, they're just covered with SO much sand." She spoke mockingly. "Well?"

Shurui's eyes began to water, she didn't want to do this."O-Okay."


----------



## Kei (May 13, 2014)

_
[Kei Sili and Kyo Minami; Liquid Time Event]
_​
What was he expecting when he came to this party? An actual party or someone trying to muscle on Edie, like a damn dog in a heat, but who was he to say anything. Maybe it would be best to just leave the other alone because it seemed she went on a rage whenever she saw red hair. He would really learn how to control himself but he was pulled out of his thoughts when Kei had slightly put pressure on his hand. When he looked down she was staring greatly at the food that was set out on display.  She was such a monster that it made him smile a bit. 

?Hungry?? He asked, though he already knew the answer even he was going to fall victim to the food smell sooner or later, but Kei had fallen victim faster than he did. She was staring so hard and he could see the movement of her throat as she swallowed, the poor girl couldn?t control her stomach or her sweet tooth. ?Want me to come with you?? 

Kei looked up at him before releasing his hand, ?I?m not a little girl Kyo!? She yelled a bit as she placed her hands on her hips, ?I can go get food by myself.?

Kyo smiled a bit as he watched her get flustered over the thought of him following her around like a guard dog. Though despite Kyo?s stupid smile, Kei was frowning she was very serious and she wished he stopped. She could take care of herself when the time came, but she knew Kyo was just watching out for her especially since she didn?t know her way or the people here in Konaha. Kei knew she attracted unwanted attention because of how scared she looked most of the time, but Kyo made people scared of her. He snarling at anyone that dared came close to her, especially guys. 

?Alright I?m not saying you can?t, I was just wondering if you want me around.? Kyo said looking down at her, she sighed as she shook her head.

?No, you don?t have to, and I won?t be able to go swimming for a while so how about we meet up again closer to the water.? Kei said as she thought about it, the time it would take for her to digest most of the food in her stomach not to get cramps was a bit too long, and she didn?t want Kyo to be tied down to her,  ?So let?s spilt up for now.?

Kyo nodded, ?Alright then, don?t eat too much you might get fat.?

?Shut up Kyo!? Kei said as she pouted her cheeks but as soon as she did another girl came up. She was beautiful in Kei?s opinion and the way she presented herself was completely different. Were all girls in Konaha like this? Or was she just a bit old fashion? Though it was almost like she was a woman on a mission and Kei better move before she was ran over. 

She hit Kyo?s arm, ?We?d meet up later alright??

Kyo nodded his head but it was clear as the sun was bright that he had his eyes on the girl in front of him. Kei pressed her lips together trying not to pout or call him a pervert, but still she couldn?t help but be a little annoyed. One minute ago he was hovering over her like a guard dog and the next he was completely and utterly enchanted with a new girl. Kei sighed as she tried to ninja her way out of the twos eye sight. 

It wasn?t a lie that this girl was beautiful, nice long black hair, and pretty lavender eyes. Even her figure was something that made some guys head turn. He couldn?t help it when he smirked showing off some of his pearly whites, she was very interesting. Though she was the complete opposite of what Edie was, her bright color bikini was outrageous and lead men to look right at her. However, black was something else, to the untrained eye it was a passable color, but it was very alluring once the eyes settled. 

?Kyo Minami, I?m from Fuzenkagure.? He answered her, but he chuckled a bit, ?A friend of Edie?s??

Kyo didn?t know what was surprising the thought of Edie having friends or the thought that Edie had a beautiful friend. If someone asked Kyo what type of girl Edie was, he would suggest a girl that had the company of horror movie monsters all to make herself look good.   Though maybe he was a harsh judger because the girl in front of him was no monster, but a stunning beauty?

?So what?s your name, friend of Edie?s?? He asked, ?Because where I come from, it considered rude for a stunning beauty like yourself to withhold something so precious. We have a saying, a beautiful person surely has a beautiful name.?


----------



## Kyuuzen (May 13, 2014)

*Muneakira Hakaizen Liquid Time Event*
_The Beach?_​
Hakaizen was growing more and more uncomfortable by the second as a huge crowd of people stood in front of the blonde heiress' huge estate.  He didn't like big crowds in the first place, and knowing that he was probably the poorest kid here was wounding his usually ironclad ego.  He poked absentmindedly at his shorts, frowning to himself.  They had cost him 5 ryo at a surplus store.  How much had everyone else paid for their swimwear?  More than he made on a single mission?

The self-deprecating thoughts ceased, however, when a little girl rocketed through the crowd and bowled Kirisaki over, right into Edie.  She landed on the girl's impressive rack (thank God he'd got a pair of shorts that were a bit baggy) and their lips met in what felt like an eternity of girl on girl surprise kissing.  His eyes went wide and his nose released a droplet of red fluid as he stood there, totally lost as to whether or not to help the poor girl up.  Before he could finally react, however, she swiftly got up and brushed the kiss aside, berating Kirisaki.  Hakaizen came back to reality quickly as he felt an anger boil up inside of him.  How could anyone be so rude?  He was about to protest when she once again through him for a loop.

She suggested that he find a guy to... to do whatever it was gay guys did together, he was still a bit fuzzy on that.

He went from red to green in oh-point-six seconds, his frown increasing in curvature rapidly.  He shook his head vigorously, thoroughly refusing her... offer.  She then set to hugging the little brat who had ran through the crowd and Hakaizen began looking around.  Maybe it was time to abort mission, this clearly wasn't going well.  That and she kept calling him Sasuke.  Why did that name sound... familiar...

Edie, still in her drunken stupor, began pitching the idea of all of them getting in a bath together, possibly naked except for someone she kept calling Man-Stealer, before suggesting the beach.  _Why the Hell wouldn't we go to the beach?  This is supposed to be a BEACH PARTY.  I don't understand women._  The crowd began to cheer at her suggestion, but not loud enough so that he didn't hear another shrill voice raging.  He looked over his should disinterestedly to see a rude-looking girl yelling at another girl, the clear victim on her knees and about to... kiss her feet?  Oh Hell no.

He bent over to Kirisaki, whispering in her ear loud enough for just her to hear.  *"I'll be right back, wait here for me."*  Without another word he vanished into the crowd, sifting through them with ease.  He approached the bitch and grabbed her shoulder, yanking her around to face his dark scowl.  He grabbed her by the strap of her bikini top and growled low, but enough for those in the nearby vicinity to hear.  *"Leave her alone, or you'll have to deal with me."*

He released her with a shove, sending her back into an indignant-looking boy, and grabbed the young blonde victim by her wrist, leading her away.  Sure is a lot of blondes here, he thought passively.  Once he had lead the girl away from her assaulter he turned to face her.  *"Are you okay?"*  He asked, but didn't wait for an answer as his eyes scanned her for bruises.  *"You gotta stick up for yourself, you know.  You're lucky someone was around, otherwise you would have had to do something disgusting."*


----------



## Olivia (May 13, 2014)

*Kirisaki Shinkō*
*Beach Time: All Alone

* 

Edie took the assault better than I had originally anticipated. Instead of normally getting into a hissy fit and throwing a large tantrum, she simply left it as a comment of me being a loser and left it at that. Maybe she was maturing slightly, or maybe it was the effects of the drink, but regardless I liked this new Edie a lot.

She then brought up a very common mis-conception among my church and others. While I was a nun and serviced our lord, that in no way forced me to only service him. Secondly, our religion was different from most because we accepted differences within people, and in fact, embraced them.

The reason for this is because if everyone had the same thought process or same likings, then there would be an eventual wall where no new knowledge could be gleamed or obtained. Since in the Kibō church all we had respected was knowledge, it would be wise to respect differences.

That included preferences in sexuality. I for one was not a lesbian, nor did I enjoy any time we had kissed, but I didn't see it as a sin. However I judged Nakano incorrectly as she suddenly burst into happiness accepting the fact that there should be gays at this party, and that everyone should be gay.

Which had been strange, if I didn't know before now, this had definitely not been the Edie Nakano I knew. She would be stressing over the fact how everyone would be viewing her as a lesbian instead, being the self-conceited women she had proven herself to be in the past, but now she was embracing this change.

However a large scream of joy pierced my ear-drums as the blonde women grabbed the slightly smaller blonde women and held her in a large hold. Edie started raving on about how Suzume had been extremely cute, which I didn't necessarily agree with, which reminded me slightly of our little lunch that one time. Honestly despite growing up in different circumstances, when the three of us were together I bet some thought we were sisters.

Edie's attention was soon attracted else where when she re-noticed Hakaizen, calling him Kyo Minami again. It really bothered me how she outlashed at this name, who could he be and how much of a threat to her was he? Why did she care about him so much? Before she could continue her maid Alisa came up and gave her another fruity drink, calming her once again.

However with her new drunken stature, Edie started almost flailing her arms around as if she had an amazing idea. She suggested that we all go naked in a hot-tub which was apparently large, and I shook my head. NO! There was no way I could get naked in front of any of these people! In front of anyone! That would never happen EVER in my life!

After promptly calling me a man-stealer once again (I thought we got past that?) she decided it would be better to simply settle with a beach. A sense of relaxation flew over my body, glad that Edie had realized what the purpose of this party had been this entire time.

But before I could continue my thoughts Hakaizen whispered in my ear that he'd be right back. For some strange reason his words sent a chill down my spine and made my skin crawl. Why? This has happened a few times before, maybe I wasn't simply use to having other humans this close to me. Well, mainly males...Deciding it might be best not to hang around Edie, I took a look around to see if there were any other guests I could notice.
​


----------



## luffy no haki (May 13, 2014)

*Uchiha Akaya/Liquid Time*

*Play time, beach time II​*
This party...man, i don?t even know how to start. Wherever I look at, my eyes get filled with the image of people I can deem  as nothing but superficial shits. I turn my head from one side to another looking for something to eat, if this is a party there must forcefully be food around. Once I saw it I tried to run over there and take something, but a hand took my wrist and started to drag me around. I place my orbs on the person who just forced me to walk and, as you may be thinking, the princess was the one pulling of my body to accompany her."Ak-kun this is bad, I know none of these people! How am i supposed to find Nakano-san among this bunch of guests?!" she said kind of nervous. What, how am I supposed to know who the daughter of the Nakano family is when I think the only thing I know about her is her full name?

"Oh yeah, because I know her very well" I replied trying to sound as sarcastic as possible so she could understand that she was asking the wrong person about who Edie Nakano may be. Stopping abruptly, I bumped into her, what?s wrong now? Then I see a relieved smile in her face and direct my gaze in the same direction as hers. There I saw a stunning blonde, no actually three blondes...What were the chances to meet three of those to begin with? Were those three siblings or something? Instantly i notice one of day turning and looking in different directions a sif looking for something or someone, I recognize the person in the moment.

"Shinko-san?" I whisper to myself but before I could react nor say anything else, this black-haired menace took my arm for like the fourth time in the day and  ran towards the nun.

"OOOOOOOIIII, Shinko-saaaaan!!" she yelled trying to catch the attention of the girl; couldn?t she be more calm? Damn, I don?t want to be the center of attention here, specially if someone I could have had troubles with is here since yechnically "Everyone" was invited. It took us only a few moments to arrive next to the blue-eyed gal before the princess would start to speak again. i wonder if one day she will stay in silence."I?m glad to find you here!! Hey, hey, hey do you know who this Edie Nakano person is? where is she? How does she look like? Is she a kind person? what are you doing here? Is it true that you aren?t Ak-kun?s girlfriend?! And who are they?"she immediately threw a bunch of questions that even I wasn?t able to follow at all. Seriously, how does she expect this blondie to answer when she doesn?t shut her own mouth?

However the last question was one that I myself had in my mind. I stare at the other two blondes next to Shinko-san. One of them is small, and seems pretty cheerful to some extent, by what I can assume she may be the same age as the princess. Next, my gray orbs are lead to her-God, those things are big!! What in the world. I look at the one who seems to be the older out of the three gals; she looks really cute of course leaving aside that she is acting like a drunkard. Long blonde hair, big eyes, giant...well, I need to get my instincts under my control first. I can feel my cheeks getting hotter what makes me think that I am blushing, hopefully not much. Did I already mentioned taht those were huge!?

Turning my gaze to the girl before me, I close my eyes and let out a sigh, thent ook a breath to calm myself. But it doesn?t help that Shinko-san looks very...How should I say it? delicious? good? palatable? Shit, now I am starving. Trying to look as calm and level headed as possible"Sorry about that, you know how she is"I said firstly apologizing for the troubles the princess? words may have caused while ignoring the Uchiha girl?s blabbing."So, how have you been?"I ask, my tone kind of cold and distant as if I didn?t really care, something i didn?t expect. Was I trying to put a barrier between my friend and I despite being actually interested? probably.


----------



## SoulTaker (May 13, 2014)

*Zellous Kazama
Losing It
*
"It's a pleasure to meet you Zell, my name is Kirisaki, and I hope we can get acquainted well together."

Zell began to feel his knees go weak, his palms get sweaty, his arms got really heavy, the need vomit his ma's imaginary spaghetti. He was nervous but he tried his best to look calm and ready. He wanted to be one of those cool brohemians who could just walk up to a girl and drop bombs of game, but he honestly even if he thought of anything good, Zell would keep on forgetting even if he wrote it down. At this point he felt like their was a whole crowd watching on, a crowd that was oh so loud...

"You know, I didn't really even want to be a shinobi. I was forced to be one by a certain man, but that's alright. It's sort of set some things in my life correctly, which I can be eternally grateful for...But why am I telling you this? Well, why are you taking the exams, Zell?"

He opened his mouth to respond to her but the words would not come out. He was choking now and everybody in the imaginary crowd was joking now. It was terribad, how long could he keep his mouth open without words coming out. The clock that governed the difference between conversational pause and awkward silence was running out, time about to be up, and this interaction would be all over. Zell closed his eyes and got the image of the audience of onlookers out of his head, he snapped back to reality, hoping to lighten up the gravity of the situation. He was going to choke, but he was so mad at himself and because of that anger he knew he couldn't give up that easy. Knowing his whole back was to the ropes it didn't matter because Zell just told himself one thing, 'you're dope even though you're broke'. He spoke clearly but didn't really look at Kirisaki, alternating between staring at the floor and the ceiling. It may have given off an aloof vibe but he knew if he stared directly at her his brain would be fried and he'd start talking in tongues again.

"Well you see Kirisaki, usually I embark on new and interesting ways to embarrass myself in public on Sundays, but I was too busy to do that this week so I moved it to Monday which coincided with the day of the Chuunin Exams. Hopefully I get past the first round because Tuesday is suppose to be my day to embarrass myself on television. If I can hit that feat then I figure no matter what I do for the next month or so can't be as embarrassing."

Zell left a pause hoping to get atleast a chuckle from the girl for his rambly little stand up routine. She was really nice, almost disarmingly so, which meant he didn't really feel that uncomfortable around her. She actually asked him about himself and seemed to be wanting to make friends or atleast be allies, which Zell was obliged to do because she was pretty and well she was pretty. Who doesn't want to be friends with a pretty girl? 

"Seriously, though, why am I taking the exams? Well since you seem cool with over sharing... I trained pretty hard the past couple of weeks."

That was a lie, he trained for what amounted to a week. He made great strides and was probably twice as strong as he was at the beginning of the week, but again he doubted anyone here had been in a coma for a month or had been atrophied. There was probably all kind of other shinobi that had great training from all manners of Super Saiyan Shinobi instructors, but again Zell was not going to let that deter him.

"I was involved in an accident and afterward the tort--- I mean 'physical therapy' made me stronger. My family isn't exactly wealthy and my father isn't in the picture so the money from missions is how I'm planning on supporting my mother and sister. If you're a Chuunin it means you get a steady amount of higher ranked missions and that's higher pay. My mother is sick so she needs everything I can get at this point. "

Zell felt himself start to get a little gloomy so he rattled his brain quickly to think of something to say to Kirisaki. Looking at her habit once again it became pretty obvious of what he should ask.

"Not to turn this into the question game, but I think we're going to be here for a bit, and it is my turn. So you probably get asked this all the time but why join the Church at such a young age? Where I'm from I feel like the nuns are all...well for lack of a better word, 'mature' looking."

​


----------



## Chronos (May 13, 2014)

Rosuto
_Memoir Of a Dying Wish_












​
The moonlight was brilliant, gleaming; its glare powerful enough to envelop my thoughts in cowardice, blatant fear over the lush reality I?ve formulated throughout the course of over less than a cycle of the seasons. A mindset so appealing and built upon pillars of sand and salt, something so fragile it could easily shatter, break, and become torn with honest ease. I don?t believe thoughts like those could be mended. I?m confident that the faint glint of luminescence at the end of the tunnel resembles hope.

My hope?

I walk a path which is simply guided by blinded fate.  I don?t intend to question what powers guided me to this path, but weather it was simply fate, destiny, or God himself. I won?t question the path I?ve chosen. I don?t try to understand the forces that guide me. Although at times, I wonder if I?m simple a man?a boy wondering amongst the play den of some higher entity? Life at times seems simple, quaint and almost dull. I would say the majority of life is like that.

Now, when a man finds purpose?

?When a boy, finds purpose.

That purpose is great, magnificent, bathed in tranquil ecstasy. Like a drug, it poisons me, crawls through my soul, enveloping me in an instance of euphoria that soon metastasizes into cascading sequences that?s added to my book of life.

?And honestly? It?s an amazing sensation. Brewing as it might be, I know that for a fact that I love every sequence I mindfully place in this word I?ve created. Although, imaginary, there?s a sort of gap that?s fueled by the thought. Although reality might not follow with it, I?ve built a world around you. And so, I?d like to be with you.

I wish you and I had the time to say both hello and good-bye. To wake up in morning and see the morning rise. To lay abed at night to the gleam of your eyes. I wish to live a life beside you. I only hope you're willing to...


*~*~*~*~​*

I wish I could tune my thoughts and emotions, blend them together in a mixture of grand simplicity allowing my sense to be eluded in the grand sculpture that?s human morality? Gazing upon it a plethora of ideals, thoughts, emotions and will would flow through the endless abyssal core that?s the center of my soul, wherein it slumbers a small child awaiting salvation, battling demons he had never encountered before. Lusting for a grand master to save him from a treacherous path that?s inevitably been chosen for him, weather this road leads to happiness or regret, I can?t help it, I wonder, and I crave an emotion foreign to my soul. While pieces of a broken, yet unfulfilled life circles through a whirlpool that is my existence, an envoy of unfinished experiences that I have formed, an army of ideologies backing my every waking steps through the desolate dessert that is reality, yet every one growing, dying or forgotten through the course of my life.

What meaning does it hold to live? Am I a blank canvas? Who will write my story? Who will drown me in a dream of euphoric grandeur? I lust for a world where I see brightly, where I see the constellations heading my path, where I could withhold the strength of the mythical gods of old. I?m drunk with the vigor of fantasy, I housed a reality based on masterful perception that life was built upon a pedestal, sturdy, magnificent, alluring? Not long was it that my walls shattered, crumbling through the tapestry I weaved, I witness an apocalyptic battle ground, where I had to lead my own personal war. I rose above many of the countless demons that dared to barge the path of progression, yet others chained to my foot, as I dragged them through a broken world, where the sky is grim, where I must form a landscape of prosperity. I must battle against everything that dared to stand against me, with not a single weapon at hand, I must create, form, evolve. I must learn?

Something I am unwilling to do? Whether it is fear, or simply a conscious reaction to reality, and I see, a land of prosperity, one of which, I want to share? a reflection, a subtle drop to the sea of reflected emotions. Weather my mind and my heart held no synergy, I long for something I hate, a bog where I willingly seek out a fortune, blindly, arrogantly, engrossed in a deranged, yet twisted hope. Molded, mutated into blinded anger, I seek it; I seek a relic, the missing piece. One where it could only be found in the battlefield, in this rotten landscape, where mind has no place, where logic hides in fear? This blatant madness that I welcome, arms outstretched and while I loathe and battle it, arms in hand.

When will I find peace? When will my words, my mind and my soul be in perfect synergy?

When I have found the piece that I long for.

The shred of my soul

The wilted flower will bloom once more.

Simply allow me passage, and I promise? I will not let you down.

I won?t disappoint. I won?t falter. If joy is bequeathed through the unknown, then you who hold the answer? Will you lead me through despair? Would you allow me a chance at happiness? Even at the cost of my sanity?


----------



## Kei (May 13, 2014)

_[Chunin Exams; Zyana]
[Coffee and Cake]​_
She listened to him as he stated his opinion. Zyana felt as though they were sipping coffee at the caf? and just discussing the latest philosophical news. She smiled as she leaned up against a wall next to him. When did discussing such things so natural? When did she get into those things? A while ago she would be happy just eating chocolate covered strawberries and pineapples. A while ago she would fill her a day with adventure and laughing, but that was a while ago. Now she was the way she was, slowly still turning as if she was a butterfly. In her heart there was still a lot more room to grow. 

That why she was here in the chunin exams. So Emiya could decide where she was at and then go from there. It?s only been a couple months since they been together, but Zyana wanted to go far into her development. She wanted to be a butterfly already, but she wasn?t and she knew it. Zyana wasn?t the same hired hand that Emiya was, but she was following diligently. She sometimes tripped up and sometimes when she tripped she fell and messed up her face. Then Emiya would make her pay, but lately he was kinder. Even she noticed it?

Zyana looked at the ceiling, how long was it going to take for the next part of the exam? Though she was happy, despite the raising annoyance that was beating in her chest. She was happy that was able to see Satoshi again, and she was happy that he was healthy and well talking to her as if they were long lost friends.  

?The world is filled with brimming chaos.? Zyana answered a bitter memory crawled at her mind as those words left her mouth, ?Chaos that many people want to defeat. You grow up with tales of the hero saving the world and defeating evil.?

?But no one notice that the hero is a terrible villain. Throughout his journey he slayed many monsters for the sake of his beliefs. He killed many, not discriminating between race, age, or sex. All for the sake of his beliefs, but as I say this.?

Zyana places one of her finger in the air, ?What makes him so different from the villain? They both killed and they both do things for the sake of their beliefs.? She smiled gently, before looking back at him, ?Maybe I?m just rambling, but maybe we are heros, fighting to save the world.?

Zyana chuckled to herself, ?We become the chaos to overtake the chaos we see.?


----------



## Olivia (May 13, 2014)

*Kirisaki Shinkō*
*Chunin Exams: If I'm Being Honest*

His reply was something that I hadn't expected, but I honestly wanted to burst out laughing when I first heard his explanation. He had days where he liked to embarrass himself? He was obviously joking but the concept was so bizarre that I couldn't help but find it hilarious. Regardless I kept my amusement to a few chuckles (which meant internally suffering from not laughing out loud) so the rest of the exammies could take it in peace.

Then his next comment had been interesting as well. So he had been preparing for the exams too? Well, I only trained for about a week since I personally aren't to enthusiastic at becoming a chunin, but I had figured I might as well try my best.

But for the reason why this man had been training was actually honorable. He wanted to become a chunin because he wanted to help out the remaints of his family in their dire situation of money and health. In fact it almost made me want to donate any extra money I had, if I had any extra money.

Then he had asked me a question, as if we would go back and forth. He asked me why I had joined a church at such a young age, and wondered how I was a nun while being so young because most nuns he had met were 'older' and 'mature'. 

I paused at the comment and wondered myself. Well why was I a nun? Or rather, maybe I should start at the beginning, he wanted to also know why I joined the church, right? I took a deep breath, recalling my deepest memories, as I recited.

"Well it's sort of a long story, but since it seems like we'll be here for a while, so why not. Well I originated from a village on the Black side, I don't know which one it was, but after being kidnapped I was brought to Konohagakure where I was originally taken in..."

I stopped. These details were a bit fuzzy at best, and I didn't want to feed him lies. However he had asked for a story and a conversation, so I might as well just tell him everything I knew. With a deep breath, I continued:

"The man who took me in was Kira Yoshikage, and as a priest, he introduced me to the church which lay in the outskirts of Konoha. He bought me my own place, and taught me how to survive on my own. He's been pointing my life in so many directions, which is the main reason why I'm a shinobi and taking the exams in the first place!"

I concluded. That basically explained why I had been introduced to the church, but in truth it hadn't explained why I was even part of the church, as I certaintly wasn't part of it due to some obligation, no definitely not.

"Well I joined because the logic of the church coincided with my logic greatly. I wanted to get one specific answer, and a motto of the church is that we can get an answer for anything in life. This question that has been bothering me seems eternal though, something that can't be defied by any logic, and it rests in wait for every human being..."

I started to sound a little depressed, but that's how grave everything in this world had been. Taking this boys mother as an example. It was very noble that he wanted to become a chunin to help her, but what would it do in the end? Extend her suffering? No matter what he can't prevent the inevitable, he can't stop her eventual death. I shook my head, I was in the middle of something.

"I became a nun because I worship this ideal. I'm trying very hard to gain the answers which I seek, and if devoting my life to god is what it takes, then so be it."

I said as straight faced as possible. It's not like I was in love with god or anything, as many might suspect. No, I was simply using god to get what I wanted. No matter what the only thing absolute in this world had been death, and that is the one thing I wanted to be proven wrong. Bringing myself back to reality, I decided to make a joke question with an amusing smile.

"So now it is my turn...Hmm, on a less serious note, since you seem to look for embarrassment, what is your most embarrassing moment thus far?"
​


----------



## Bringer (May 13, 2014)

*Shurui Yamanaka*
*Beach Time*


Before the humiliating deed could be done a boy came to the rescue. He grabbed the agressor, threatened her, and then shoved her away. Now would have been the part where Shurui would tell Hakaizen that he shouldn't have been so rough with the girl, but in all reality Shurui wouldn't be saying that out of concern for that girl's well being. Thanks to Hakaizen she would never be able to redeem herself, and there was now a person out there who would hate no matter what lengths she'd try to be seen as good.

Regardless the girl would've be of no use when it came to Shurui's image, no amount of apologizing would've solved the situation, made the girl see the Yamanaka in a positive light. In the past when Satoshi saved her and one of her tormentors fate lied in her hands, she did the right thing. The thing that would make her be deemed good by others. The teens of Sunagakure could call her many things, but they couldn't call her bad. 

A thought crossed the Kunoichi's mind... Was she nice because that's who she truly was, or because it's how she wanted others to perceive her? Blasphemy, the girl did not care for the former if others were there to solidify that she was a good person.  In this world self image meant nothing, if she saw herself as good while others saw her as bad, then she would be bad. If she saw herself as bad while others saw her as good then she would be good. That's... Just how it worked. As for her goal, she just wanted to be a good person, just like Otoroe. When the Yamanaka was about to be executed by the sand, Otoroe the village elder intervened doing the right thing. Furthermore Shurui hated it when others saw her with negative attributes. She didn't want to be seen as useless, mean, or anything else.

Before the girl could say anything she was grabbed by her wrist and lead away from the scene. This reminded her... She was always being saved. She was always being outclassed. No matter how much she wanted to change that, it just wouldn't happen. Satoshi saved her from the group of bullies, she had failed to do anything worth while on her mission with Aoshi, and lastly she had failed to defeat Ren in combat. This was just another shameful thing to add on the list... Now others would perceive her as weak and pathetic. As a _burden_.

"I-I'm okay." She finally replied after getting over the inner turmoil in her head. The girl's usual mannerisms returned, she didn't make eye contact, she'd grip her arm tightly, and she was a stuttering mess. "Y-You didn't have to do that. It was my fault... I spilled her drink. I deserved every bit of it." Right now the large coat the Yamanaka was wearing acted like a barrier that she felt like she could just sink in and disappear into.


----------



## Olivia (May 13, 2014)

*Kirisaki Shinkō*
*Beach Time: A Familiar Face

* 

I looked around to crowd and noticed a face looking around. A smile brightened my face as I noticed the familiar Uchiha with his princess in toe. I was happy that I could at the very least encounter someone that I was on good relations with.

However as he approached me the young girl with him came up rapidly, spitting off questions too fast for me to realize what she had been saying. With that said, her final question left me at a daze and utterly speechless.

Did she really not get the point that we weren't dating? There was never inclination that we _were_ dating in the first place! So in that respect there would be no reason to make a comment wondering if I was really his girlfriend, because I never was!

My face almost exploded due to all the blood that had rushed to me head, since this was the second comment today that had to due with my status among males. But what had calmed me down was Akaya's cool gaze. He looked at me, then at the twelve year-old, and then...at Edie's chest?

I double looked to confirm, but he almost seemed mesmerized. No that couldn't be the case, he seemed too nice (while mostly silent) when we first met to think he could think like some other boys! Then again he did make some jokes towards me...but those were only jokes!

He approached me shortly afterwords as he apologized for the girls' earlier comments. I wanted to blush as he was making me feel a little embarrassed, but I agreed with him, at this point I had known how she was. With a smile, I decided to ask a very normal question.

"Nice shorts, you look good in them."

I instantly covered my mouth. How could I be so rash in saying something like that? How would he take it? That isn't what I wanted to say at all! Oh my god how embarrassing. I lightly coughed into the palm of my hand as I corrected myself.

"Sorry...I meant how have you been? Anything interesting happened since we last talked?"

I said with a gleaming smile. Granted I would normally be embarrased wearing the capricious and tight swim-suit in front of others, I felt at ease knowing that I had the comfort of someone I knew and trusted in close vicinity. I placed my arms behind my back as I awaited a response.
​


----------



## Kei (May 13, 2014)

_[Chunin Exam; Kyo Minami]
[Spices]_​

Kyo watched as people came in from the testing area. He sighed, each one of those faces that came out he wanted to post dead in their face. They dared to make those who were done before them wait for their slow butts. Though it wasn?t like it was all bad, Kyo scoped out the rest of the people that was in the waiting room.

 However his eyes wanted to pop out their sockets and roll out on the ground, when they beheld Edie. How the blue hell did she get through the testing section of the exams? Konaha was always the type of place that preferred quantity over quality. Although that didn?t mean he saw her as less of an opponent, smarts, class, and manner wise Edie was lacking, but even she probably had some good points.

Probably
Maybe
He thought?​
"You like barging pretty girls out of the way? Is this how you court them? You look like a Date Rapist I know, are you one of those? Disgusting, filth! The valkyria will strike you down where you stand for ever trying to assault me! You're not very lucky because I'm about to show you god's hell on earth!!"

There was no hope for her or for him. He was going to die all alone with the woman yelling in his ear about his mishap. Kyo was going to grow old and live alone in the mountain on top of the highest peak, and somehow she was going to find him and just laugh. The thought alone made Kyo cringe, this woman was going to be the death of him. He wasn?t going to get to see the ripe age of 21 as long as she was around. 

Kyo looked up and prayed for the safety of the red haired boy, but at the same time he didn?t. The more she could hate on him, the less she had to pay attention to Kyo. Taking his advantage he stretched his legs and began to walk around until he saw a familiar face. Or a face that was so strange to him that he couldn?t forget. Walking over to the girl, he blocked out the light in front of her. They only had one mission together, but she interested him. 

?Yo Marietta,? He called out to her, but there was no point of calling her princess or giving her sweet talk. He didn?t feel like he needed to act a certain way with her, there was no need for that gentleman act, because there was no need to impress her, ?Long time no see.?


----------



## Kyuuzen (May 13, 2014)

*Muneakira Hakaizen Liquid Time Event*
_The Beach?_​
*"I deserved every bit of it."*

Hakaizen stared incredulously at her.  Deserved it?  For spilling a drink?!  Just where the Hell was this girl from that made her believe it was okay to be totally subjugated like that?  He shook his head and put a hand on her shoulder, giving her a hard look.  *"It's never okay to let someone treat you like that.  If she really wants a new drink it's not like we aren't at the home of the richest girl I've ever met, I'm sure she can get another one."*  He removed his hand from her shoulder and crossed his arms over his chest.  *"If you let people bully you, they're never gonna respect you.  Stick up for yourself."*  He looked back to see Kirisaki talking to a dark-haired boy.  For some reason, a strange feeling welled up in the pit of his stomach.  Did they know each other?  Was he... her boyfriend?

_Am I jealous?_

He shook his head rapidly and took Shurui's hand.  *"Come hang out with me, alright?  I promise I won't make you lick my sandals or anything ridiculous like that.  Oh, and,"* he reached toward her face, is calloused thumb brushing away a tear that was threatening to fall.  *"If something is gonna make you cry, you shouldn't do it.  Come on, you can introduce yourself."*  He took her hand and lead her back to wear Kirisaki was standing giving her and the boy a little wave as they approached.  *"Hey Kirisaki-san, sorry about that."*  He gave the boy a friendly nod and extended a hand to him.  *"Hey.  I'm Hakaizen."*


----------



## Cjones (May 13, 2014)

*Chunin Exams III*

The spectacle at the front of the room between Nakano and some red-haired kid, while mildly entertaining, wasn?t really moving along all too fast. Other than the initial punch thrown by Edie, all the two of them did was argue back and forth. The typical spew rant of a rich snob and some ignorant vulgar child. In all this mess Marietta had begun to slowly recede into her own little world of quiet. With just a faint streak of light that managed to hit underneath the rim of her cap, she slowly began to find her eyes closing. 

Considering the first part of the exam didn?t seem to be over yet, and the next part more than likely consisted of them having a more active role, getting a little r and r was probably for the best. There was no telling how things would turn out, they would be fighting more than likely, and there were a lot of unknowns involved in that from both sides of the spectrums. Leaned back in her chair, cross-legged with her feet up on the desk, Marietta was more than comfortable, until. 

?Yo Marietta, long time no see. ? 

This new arrival stood directly in the way of the warm light that was hitting her. Obviously familiar with her, she opted not to just immediately go ?Who the hell are you?? For standing in the way of spotlight. Once she lifted her head up, she met a familiar sight. The red head boy from, Fuzengakure, if she recalled correctly. He was a member of some long named clan from that village that was much too difficult for her to pronounce in this language. 

?Kyo.? She replied simply, giving a wave of the hand. That only interacted rather briefly with one another, practicing in one mission from a while back, but his looks was enough to stand out to her. Bright red hair and very pretty face, probably even prettier than the boy. 

?I don?t get the whole formal shtick like you gave Masami and that Nakano bambina?? Was her immediate response. ?You?re also standing in my light bambino.?​


----------



## luffy no haki (May 13, 2014)

*Uchiha Akaya/Liquid Time*

*Play time, beach time III​* 
Akaya woke up from his spacing out, more like he came back from to reality after he started to think about how someone could have such hot body, he had repeated it over and over to himself many times already and it wasn?t a lie, he was a normal boy who normally liked girls and a body such as Edie?s obviously couldn?t be ignored by him; hopefully the host of the beach party wouldn?t notice though. Looking at Kirisaki with a raised eyebrow as he heard how she said he looked good in that swimsuit of his, the Uchiha boy thought about a good way to answer. Technically it wasn?t much different from what he usually wore, the only real difference was the color of the cloth and well, that he was almost halfnaked if it weren?t by the sleeveless hoodie and the goggles on his head. A short smile crossed his face when he heard that she pretty much tried to correct her sentence and then asked something.

"No need to be ashamed, and you look good in that too...very good actually"he said not really thinking in anything perverted but probably hs words could come as some sort of insinuation. Then he proceeded to answer the question about how he had been; probably telling her that after their meeting he got caged and tortured so he could understand that there wa sno need for a friendship with the nun wouldn?t be a very happy thing to say, so skipping over that little fact"Well, I met a certain brat recently...She is a handful, almost a smuch as the princess"he said referring to the Hyuga that he met not long ago. "But over all, I have been fine. hokage-sama hasn?t given me a mission in days though."the jinchuuriki finished a bit depressed. For him missions were an opportunity to escape from the daily routine at the uchiha compound, from Uchiha Ryoga andfrom his own thoughts so he was kind of disappointed that he hadn?t had even a C or D rank mission in a while.

"What about you? Guess you aren?t very comfortable in that? I mean you have alor of gazes over you"Akaya cleared as he glared back at a few males passing by their side, the stares at the girl?s body weren?t precisely something they were trying to hide and the Uchiha reached the conclusion that he couldn?t blame them, after all he did the same moments ago with the older blonde. That didn?t mean that a bunch of assholes looking at your only female friend like a piece of meat wasn?t annoying."Would you like to use this thing? Probably will keep you away from some undesirable guests"he ended the sentence and stretched his hand, with his upper cloth in it while he stayed only with his red trunks and his goggles.

"By the way, who are they? As far as i know, not your siblings"

After that, a red-haired guy using an eyepatch arrived, calling Shinko by her first name. Akaya frowned a little as the boy introduced himself."Uchiha Akaya "he replied with a cutting tone, without greeting the guy with a handshake like the red-haired kid seemed to want. Obviously he wasn?t acting differently from what he would usually behave, the same happened with Hisashi in the past.


----------



## SoulTaker (May 14, 2014)

*Zellous Kazama
Chuunin Exams:Embarrassing Moment*

"Wow we're really going for the gusto with this little game, aren't we?" 

In the span of a handful of questions they had basically regurgitated the key bullet points of their lives onto each other. Zell now knew that Kirisaki basically didn't want to be here for the exam, but was doing it out of duty, probably to this Kira guy she mentioned. She was originally from the Black, but was kidnapped, and from what she said Zell could only presume it was Kira and this church. Then again they could have also saved Kirisaki from her captors, but considering how much he had to go on and the awkwardness that prying further would cause he didn't pursue it further. 

What was happening between them wasn't necessarily a mating ritual as much as it seemed to be two 'awkward', well normal in the ninja world was awkward, people coming together and passing the time. Truth be told aside from Ryoko it would seem Kirisaki had the best chance of anyone when it came to being a potential friend, well you could count Edie, but trying to be friends with Edie was a lot like riding a block of ice down a sand dune... As he allowed his mind to drift into the deep cogitation he needed to bring himself back to Kirisaki, luckily her question was one that would leave him filtering through his memory's museum. 

"So now it is my turn...Hmm, on a less serious note, since you seem to look for embarrassment, what is your most embarrassing moment thus far?"

That's the thing about a life time of embarrassment. Building up so much material caused Zell to have to think far back and with each memory he focused upon a new one would spring up. Some of the stories were way too depressing, a lot like the ones he shared with Ryoko, and some of them were really raunchy which also involved Ryoko and to a greater extent Edie. His brow furrowed into a thoughtful expression, showing just how deeply he was debating with himself to share the story. Come to think of it there was also the dinner that no one ate because everyone was focused on 004... That was probably more embarrassing considering Zell was suppose to be a cook of some renown. There was also, come to think of it, the time where he had his shit kicked in by a girl before he left Spoon Island.

"That's a really tough question. Not that I'm proud of it but I find myself in a lot of situations that I wish I could just put my hand in the sand for. The best way to describe it is.... it's like watching a show on TV then someone has some really cheesy dialogue and it makes you cringe for the actor delivering it."

Zell paused as he kept on thinking of how to frame this the proper way so as to not come off as some kind of freak. Considering all the advertisements for Edie's beach party thing that happened a bit ago, maybe he could just tell that story without being too specific. Edie seemed to be pretty famous, hell if you made a word cloud of what the inhabitants of Konoha talked about the most, Zell was sure her name would pop up the most. It was mostly thirsty young men and some jealous girls, but again Kirisaki just seemed like such a pleasant girl so hopefully she wasn't one of those people...

"My most embarrassing moment in recent times, I can't really pinpoint one as the worst, is probably from the last mission before I got hurt.That girl who just had the beach party, Edie Nakano, and her classmate, the ace student of the Medical Academy, were my mission mates. We were working under a woman, Asami Sato, but as it turned out she was a corrupt shinobi. She had been taken money from criminals in order to keep them off the radar of the White. Anyway she forced us to stay at a hot springs lodge. She knocked me out and threw me into the springs with Edie and Ryoko... It's not pleasant getting beat up by a girl especially when it's caused by a turncoat trying to fracture the team... "

As he told the story it really began to sink in that he hadn't seen either Edie or Ryoko in the past month. He knew he was of little consequence to them but having been apart of Zell's first life and death situation made them of major consequence to him...

"So my turn... bah... I can't really think of anything without being too nosy. I guess... well the second part is the Forest of Death, it's the same every year. Because the forest is so 'deathy'.  

At this point Zell made air quotes around the made up word he just used and managed to actually look at Kirisaki. There little game had made him feel a lot less awkward around her.

And I don't really know anyone and you were alone over here. Do you have any alliances with anyone going into the forest? If not would like to make one?"​


----------



## Olivia (May 14, 2014)

*Kirisaki Shinkō*
*Beach Time: A Rivalry Has Formed?

* 

The Uchiha complimented me on my looks first and foremost, making me feel all soft inside. He was the first one to ever give me a compliment like this, and it seemed like he would always be one I could count on to do that for me. I was glad I had him as a friend, even if all he were ever to do was support me emotionally. 

Then next came his answer to my question, which he first seemed a little hesitant about answering. He first explained how he had a new girl he was watching over, one almost as annoying as Minami. So that was basically his fate in life huh? To watch and govern girls like that? I knew I was blowing it out of proportion, but I couldn't help but find the concept funny.

But his next statement rang true to me. I agreed, ever since I had met this Uchiha I had suddenly stopped acquiring missions, what was up with that? It was like being together made a anti-mission vibe within us. Hell, I'd prefer missions over all the parties I've been going to recently, it has been only one miss-fortune after another.

Then he brought up an embarrassing fact - my swimsuit. He mentioned how many passerby's were probably staring at me as they walked by, which did make me feel awkward, even more so as he brought it up. But I knew wearing something like this would catch attention, which is why I wanted to originally wear my nun-garbs here, but _nooo~_, Kira wanted me to 'fit in' or whatever.

Akaya took off his sleeveless jacket and thrusted out his hand, as he offered me the thing to wear. I was delighted at this offer, glad that he was thinking of my emotional well being. So maybe I was wrong, maybe he wasn't staring at Edie like that. With a smile, I nicely said:

"Thank you for the offer Akaya, but I'd have to decline. It was my fault for coming here so unprepared, so I have to deal with the consequences. Besides in one-hundred years this won't matter because none of us-"

I stopped myself, I shouldn't get other people dragged into my idealism. But it was the truth, there was no point for me to be embarrassed with my looks as it wouldn't change the outcome for this universe. Why had I cared so much now? It's ever since I've become a shinobi...Was this Kira's plan? To open me up? I know he disliked my nihilistic views, but to to try and convert me to think normally? That's almost sick.

Next Akaya had asked me who the other two were, and guessed they weren't my siblings>I assumed that our resemblance wasn't too strong then. Then again all we had in common was our blonde hair, so maybe I got carried away in thinking that we looked alike.

"No we aren't siblings. The older one is Edie Nakano who, as you can guess, is the daughter of the person who owns this estate, and a bit of an air head. The younger one is a girl named Suzume, who is like a samurai, but thinks of Edie as a sister."

That's all I really left it to, despite the amount of time I've interacted with them I hadn't really known them at all. Before I could ponder the situation any further Hakaizen approached the two of us with a girl in hand. She looked very pretty, which had now completed the blonde quartet we had been meaning to fill.

However when they both spoke it seemed almost as if lightning sparked between their eyes. They introduced themselves as if they had been strangers, but there was so much tension in the air I could take a butter knife and cut through it. However before entering that debacle, I looked towards the blonde haired girl and introduced myself saying:

"Hello, my name is Kirisaki."

But before I decided to comment on the ongoing tension between the two males, I looked down towards Hakaizen's hand as he gripped the blondes hand furiously. This pose and this justification, were they perhaps going out? I now felt like I was on the same wave-length as the so called Princess.

"Oh Hakaizen, sorry if I'm getting this situation wrong...but is that your girlfriend?"

I said a little surprised. Honestly from his earlier reaction I figured he was single, but maybe that was because he didn't want things to be confused as he currently had a different girlfriend. Yeah that had to be it, that's why he got so flustered! They were going out!  
​


----------



## Olivia (May 14, 2014)

*Kirisaki Shinkō*
*Chunin Exams: That's Interesting*

He first explained how the situation had been like. I personally had no idea what he had been talking about because I didn't own a television, but I could completely imagine what it had been like. I had some experiences where I cringed for others, so I sort of knew how that was like.

But his next sentence killed me. He was on a mission with Edie Nakano. It had to be some mistake. How come did everyone I encounter know who Edie was? Did she just go around flashing her salacious body everywhere she went, gathering the attention of everyone she was involved with?

He continued on to say that he was knocked out and thrown into their hotsprings, where Edie seemingly pummeled the shit out of Zell. I could see how that was embarrassing in two aspects. One if he was confident in his strength, I could see being discouraged by being beaten by a naked girl. Two, I can understand being embarrassed in front of two naked girls.

"I know exactly what you mean on that front...One of my most embarrassing moments was when I was forced to kiss Edie Nakano, and Ryoko Hyuga, one of her classmates, simply took a picture of the moment and laughed it up. Yup, it has got to be the most embarrassing moment of my life."

I said while laughing slightly. But soon after that comment had finished he had started on with his turn. He asked me calmly about the following portion, the Forest of Death, while putting quotations around 'death'.

I wondered what I would do about that portion. I realized it would probably work as a free-for-all, but I had no idea who I would work with let alone if I could even do anything. Unlike  few others, I was horrendous in terms of combat. I nearly lose every battle I'm in. If I were to make it through this portion I'd need comrades.

Which his next sentence struck my core. He asked me if I had any plans or alliances with anyone. I pondered the question for a moment, truly reflecting on the possible alliances I could have with anyone here.

Well, if Akaya were taking the exams I could definitely rely on him as a resource, but I hadn't seen him around so I wasn't so sure. Then there was Ren who was too flashy, impatient, pasty-skinned, etc that wouldn't be to my liking. There was also Rosuto, but since we were from different factions I wondered if he wouldn't want to team up with me. And then there's Edie.

Oh god then there's Edie. I could go on and on about the women, about how rude, unintelligent, insensitive, manipulative, audacious, and impersonal the women had been. But despite all of that I did feel I could fall to her for a resource, so that would actually be a plus. But did I want her around? She'd probably run around, call me man-stealer the entire time, and draw attention towards us. That was something I would not want.

I looked towards Zell and smiled slightly. So he wanted to team up with me? Well that's what I could at least deduce with what he was saying. Truth be told his appearance makes me think he can hold his own in battle, but his too nice-and-nervous personality made me think he'd be the type to job, but maybe he would surprise me. With an extended hand I said:

"Well if you're willing to work with me then consider me an ally. I'm not all that strong so no need to worry about me betraying you or anything."

I said confidently. But near seconds after the words escaped my mouth I tightened my fist. Was it alright to say that? If I gave him that impression then would he want to team up with me? Or even worse, would he think he could easily double-cross me? I wasn't sure, but I simply decided it would be best to flow to the next portion of conversation with a smile on my face.

"So...If we're going to be allies, we'll need to know each others abilities...I'll start. I use needles primarily and the manipulation of them." 
​


----------



## Kei (May 14, 2014)

_[Chunin Exam; Kyo Minami]
[Spices]​_
Kyo smiled as he plopped himself right next to her. If anything he was happy that he had someone to talk to and pass time with. Marietta was a rough and tough girl, but Kyo guessed that she had a heart of gold pass that roughness. Or even a heart of silver or bronze, as he remembered the exchange between her and Edie. A person with a heart of gold would have brushed Edie off and be passive to her outrageous personality, but  Kyo knew that even with a heart of gold, someone would need a skin of steal to deal with that woman, and even then he wouldn?t recommend it.

He placed his head on the wall as he thought about what to say, ?Take it as a compliment,? He put it bluntly, ?I only use that type of speech during formal events and meetings, the situation called for me to be on my best behavior, and I was.?

There was a bitter taste in his mouth after he said that. He wasn?t on his best behavior one hundred percent and it was his own fault. Kyo still didn?t tell the clan about the little exchange between him and the blonde hair girl. It made him sick just thinking about it, his stomach had tightened and his mouth dried up, and his throat felt tight. Kyo wanted it to be like a bad dream, but he never woke up. A slight sickening smile spread across his face, there was no helping him.

?Although if you want me to call you princess or miss, I wouldn?t want to upset you because I treated you differently from anyone else.? He smiled a bit at her, if she wanted to he would without troubles. No matter how a girl looks or even carry herself, they wanted to be treated like a queen or a princess. Mostly a princess, they will have the title, but not the responsibility that comes with being a queen. Which was a shame when Kyo thought about it, he would rather have someone as good as him or even stronger than him in certain ways, than just a cute face.


----------



## Chronos (May 14, 2014)

Shiryu said:


> In front of one console, was a single person, the only one in the room. She was a girl in a lab coat. Her back was to the doorway and she seemed to be completely oblivious to the presence of the intruder. Shiryu silently pointed at her and gave a hand signal, silently querying how Ivery thought they should go about capturing the girl.



Peering through the edges of stone was there a female in the distance that sat while she witnessed the monitor of a computer device before her eyes. Their presence still hidden among the shadow and silence. Rosuto, was brought to the attention of the ANBU whom seemed to have been searching for an answer out of him, looking past him, he and his summon had already thought of a solution. Hopefully, she was not one of much strength, pulling a tag from his pouch her handed one to Rei, and both had rushed towards the distance at the apex of their speed, while he hands were pressed on the chairs arm rest, Rosuto, extended his arm and pulled the chair towards the end, Rei who came from behind had placed the tags who's Kanji read, restraint. Upon placing the piece of paper on to the wrist of her arm, a seal began to course on the arm and much like a chain it circled around her arm and the rest of chair, with the pull of chakra holding her to her seat. Rosuto, upon witnessing this, before she could let out a scream, he had placed yet another seal, one that read silence. 

All provided for the mission for in case of occurrences like this were the Shinobi had to restraint a target would come across. Lifting his mask up to his mouth while the band his right eyes, he peered on her and beckoned Shiryu to follow suit. The cave was lonely and any source of any other anomaly to happen was beyond their control. However, he doubted that security would be too tight inside this place that was hid through the stones of the ravine. Evidently, he couldn't be too cautious in circumstances like this. 

"Right. It's your turn. We could undertake this in two of three ways. First we could simply leave it intact as to see what exactly did these guys got from us. Second, we destroy it by brute force. Thirdly and most likely, we hack it and work out way through every relay. This way not only do we kill two birds with a single stone, but we also help the commander at his side. However, I leave it in your hands."


----------



## Chaos Theory (May 14, 2014)

*Chūnin Exams|Zansatsu*

*[Room, Konohagakure]​*​

[The Chūnin Exams VI]​
_?Evil isn?t the real threat to the world. Stupid is just as destructive as Evil, maybe more so, and it?s a hell of a lot more common. What we really need is a crusade against Stupid. That might actually make a difference.?   _
- Jim Butcher, Vignette​
Satoshi stood back as Zyana, Komodo, took in his answer then series of questions. It was truly an amazing thing to witness. Not the fact that two Genin were talking to one another. No, that was common place in any Village. In any area of the great Ninja Nations. Even more so in these Exams. People were looking to make alliances and if that weren't possible, at least get a handle on what a person may be capable of what. To help what ever astronomically low chances they have at passing this in good dignity, or even alive. No, this was something more basic for Satoshi. The chance to talk like a normal human. Where he is from, and who he runs with it is a rare thing to get to just sit back and talk without what came back being overly veiled, double talk or just utterly cryptic. 

Getting straight, for the most part, answers was a treat for the young Suicide Squad member. The only person he really got to talk to there was Naoko as Yagyu was usually busy and Yashuko was either trying to kill him or kill him in the guise of training him. Naoko was a real piece of work though. It wasn't that she was dumb per say. She was an assassin that was as good a medic as he ever met. She was just, almost, a female version of Yusetsu. Not in the sense she goes around and gropes men or women for that matter. It's the whole personality of being a pervert. While Yusetsu was more open about it, Naoko was a closet pervert. She would claim to not be, but will always be in heat over those photos she'd taken.

Satoshi's face turned a pale white as Zyana spoke, the realization just hit him like a ton of bricks. The woman was either a pervert, or in a mess over him. The blood drained from his face and it looked as if he was about to pass out when a savior of a statement pulled him from his self drowning over Naoko.    

 ?We become the chaos to overtake the chaos we see.? 

Satoshi pulled from his stupor started to regain some color as the rest of the words seemed to echo in his ear like an old throbbing pain. It was a gift of his, being a puppeteer, that he could multitask even when he was on the verge of dying via emotional scaring. Pulling a hand to his face he coughed to bring himself fully too, this was a much better conversation then the thoughts that were rampaging through his mind just a moment prior. He was genuinely grateful to Zyana, she may have just saved his life and the smile that crossed his lips told that story. It was one of the few real smiles he'd worn since he was a very small child. 

What she said rang with truth, to quote a movie he'd seen at some point in his life, you either die the hero or live long enough to see yourself become the villain. Then, then the next hero continues the next cycle of violence. Kind of sad, thinking that all heroes can be seen in this light and it was true. One nation's hero is another's bane. Or one could see in the light of a popular game these days. One creature in said game is an universal orphan, no matter what game or which you run into it's mother is dead and it wears her skull as a helmet. So not only do you have an animal that has to perform a fatality on it's mother to attain it's trademark headwear, but it grows up to be a parent and have the cycle repeat with it being Mortal Kombat'd... was that even a term? Dammit, Satoshi realized that he had gotten off on a mental tangent, again...   

 "Apologies, the truth of your words had me thinking Komodo. it is indeed truly strange thing. To think that the people that are held in the highest esteem can too be just as villainous as what ever 'evil' they put down. It comes to history to sift through the truth, but as is too often the case, history is merely a twisted husk of a twisted truth. As no one speaks for those that were deemed evil, only the words of the Hero are heard."

Hm, hm, hm, hm." is lightly chuckled  "We heroes? That is a unique thought there Ms, I suppose that depends on which side of history we find ourselves as we rarely get to write out our own chapter in the annals of history. It is the lives that we touch and the people we help or twist that often write out chapter. 

So, I guess that begs the question. What kind of chapter are we having penned about us?" ~


----------



## Chaos Theory (May 14, 2014)

*Beach Party!!|Suzume*

*[Nakano Private Beach, Konohagakure]*​

[Nee-San's Beach Party!!!! II]​
Suzume's face lit up with happiness as Edie seemed to fawn over her. It was a good feeling to the girl, she loved Edie as a sister and to be getting this type of attention from her was like Suzume was being given a big ol' bag of candies and sweets. A large grin spread across her lips as she was caught up in a loving hug. But then a confusing thing happened. Edie's good mood seemed to fade as she looked back at the man with Man Stealer, wait. Was that man stealer? No, no. Not man stealer, that was Man/woman stealer. It all made since now! Suzume slammed a her fist in the open palm that wore the cast, which sent a shiver up the young girl's spine and a small, yet prominent message was written in the back of her young mind. Do not ever do that again. 

Now back to the though at hand, it now made sense the reason that she and Edie were kissing, she was wooing her Nee-San. That was either the cutest thing she'd seen, or the most disturbing and honestly the small girl was flustered. She didn't know what to think as Edie seemed to be overly okay with it. She'd fallen for the man/woman stealer and that meant that Suzume had to make way for a new Nee-San as well. She'd have to cope as best she could with Kirisaki being around. Which was okay the more she thought about it. She always meant to ask, before she wanted to cut her in half that one time, how it was that she got the tips of her hair to be a different color from the rest of her head.. 

There was the one comment Nee-San made. Something about being dip dyed. What ever in the bushido that meant anyway. As Suzume thought on it and Edie raged about some person named Kyo, Alisa-San came around, quite quickly at that, and poured something in Edie's mouth and she was instantly back in a good mood. Suzume's eyes sparkled what was that wondrous drink she found herself wondering as Edie sprang back into her good mood self, there was talks of hot tubs, commando {what ever that was} then a thought against it as Edie thought that Kirisaki may try to assault Suzume. Suzume paused wait what? Assault, she thought that man/woman stealer was a nice person now! What happened? 

Suzume zeroed in on Alisa as she started to slink away, obviously to get ready and drug Edie with that feel good drink, and Suzume wanted to taste it!! With a blur the young one was gone following Alisa into the kitchen where she had a stash of the cocktails at the ready. With her watchful gaze on Edie, Alisa hardly noticed when Suzume entered in.  "Oh are these the drinks you're giving Nee-San!", "NO wait Suzume-Chan..."" too late. The pre-teen had taken up a glass and in one drink taken it all. Alisa watched cautiously as the girl stood there.  "I don't feel any different.." she states picking up another and downing it. Two more quickly follow as Alisa stood there without an explanation to what was going on. Edie was taken by a single glass. Sure she recovered quicker than most thanks to her healing ability. Suzume on the other hand seemed to not be affected at all and these were 40% or more alcohol. 

Like Edie, Suzume had her own little secret one that she like Edie didn't fully understand. Being Iron Born and an awakened one at that. Suzume has a furnace in her belly that allows her to break down and process the metal she can eat. What this in essence does is give her a hyper metabolism and the alcohol is broken down so fast that it cannot affect her in any way. This also contributes to her figure as well. It breaks down foods so well that the body super develops and she looks like she is fifteen at the tender age of twelve. Putting the glass back down she looked to the maid. 

 "I guess I have to be older for it to make me feel better like it does for Nee-Chan." is whimpered. "Y-yes, speaking of which. Edie is heading to the beach Suzume-Chan"" is stated in an attempt to get Suzume back to the party and away from the drinks 

"NEE-CHAN!" 

Is yelled as the small girl ran toward the beach with arm flailing like mad. 

'Bingo'~


----------



## Bringer (May 14, 2014)

*Shurui Yamanaka*
*Beach Time*


She heard it a million times, she didn't need to hear it again. It's come from Otoroe, it's come from Batora, it's come from Satoshi, it's come from Aoshi, and it'd probably would've even come from Ren. As Hakaizen wiped the tear that was forming in her eye the girl tensed up. Physical contact was almost foreign to her. When it came to Otoroe, physical contact only occurred whenever she was injured now a days. She remembered when she was younger... When Otoroe was younger they'd do tasks together, but now it wasn't possible. The women's life was waning while Shurui was here at a party. As for Batora, he'd usually give Shurui encouraging pats as if she were some kind of...

Once again Shurui's train of thought was broken. Hakaizen had invited her over to hang out with his group. Before she could even reply though the man grabbed her by the arm and took her there. Shurui wondered if anybody thought it was weird she was wearing a giant coat to the beach party, but that though left as soon as it came. As she saw Hakaizen's friend the girl analyzed them until her eyes met Edie Nakano... This was her chance! She could now talk to Edie about her interest in joining the Sakura Haruno Ninja Academy. Before the girl could initiate anything, not saying that she knew how to another blonde spoke.

"W-Wha! N-No I would never... N-Not saying you don't seem like a nice guy Hakaizen, I-I would n-never imply that, It's just that I just met you a-and-" The girl began to freak out. Did she screw it all up? She had no idea how to continue or to recover from that.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (May 14, 2014)

*Ren Houki*

NANAKO RESIDENCE

_________________​
*Beach Party;*



The Houki looked at Makoto, not bothering to hide the fact that he was annoyed at him. After their little race, they were met with the invitation to Edie Nanako's beach party. Though Ren had refused to go, Makoto decided to 'swap out' his reward for beating him from getting a free dinner to going to the heiress' frivolous social gathering. And now here they were—at the entrance to the house of one of the richest men in the village. "Oi, Makoto, why are we here again?" He asked. 

Makoto gave a white grinned, dressed in a pair of purple shorts, his powerful physique almost gleaming under the golden summer sun. "To have fun, of course. It's not every day you get invited to Edie Nanako's beach house, man!" He said enthusiastically, walking into the mansion. It was every bit as needlessly ostentatious as Ren had expected it to be, and made him feel like he was looking into the mind of a fragrant douche. Though, even he, in all his negativity, couldn't deny that there was a certain sense of grandeur about the place, even if it was overly pretentious. 

At the same time, the blue haired shinobi was dressed in dark navy shorts, flip flops and an open white shirt. He didn't like the salty sea breeze much, and wasn't particularly fond of the Sun, either. In more ways than one, coming to Edie Nanako's beach party was the worst thing Makoto could have dragged him to. "Exactly. Let's count those blessings and not take them for granted." Ren shot back quickly, but sighed in resignation. It wasn't, after all, his place to call the shots here. 

His response came as something of a surprise to the blue shinobi, catching him off guard ever so slightly. "A party pooper as always, eh?" Makoto smirked. Just when did _he_ of all people throw jibes? Ren blamed it on his own influence; he'd raised a monster. Albeit, a very weak one and one who had yet to truly begin climbing the ladder of satire.


---

The inside of the mansion was very much like an onion. Compared to the inside, the entrance hall was almost destitute and mundane-like in it's appearance. Butlers and maids, dressed in overly gracious swimsuits ran around everywhere in a hurry to fill out orders, while other people Ren neither recognized nor cared for chatted away in various rooms. The Houki had wanted to stay inside—maybe find a book and read, but the Ha had some different ideas. Namely, he wanted to get out and see Edie Nanako in a bikini. "Hopeless." Was all he could reply with.

Still, it was easier said than done. The mansion was like a maze in it's size and all the corridors it had, not helped by Makoto's own lack of navigation skills and Ren's reluctance to help him out. Unfortunately for the latter, however, with the help of a nearby maid, the pair of shinobi eventually made it out onto the other side: a glistening layer of golden sand stretched before a clear blue ocean. _"Only Natsu Nanako would waste so much money on something so useless."_ Ren thought to himself.

Meanwhile, Makoto ran a completely different line of thought. _"This... is the best thing *EVER*!"_ An excited grin stretched through his face and he immediately darted off, like a child wanting to play with a new toy. A small wave of sand blew as he ran off, leaving Ren Houki all alone.​


----------



## Cjones (May 14, 2014)

*Chunin Exams IV*

Pretty much flopping down into the chair beside her, Kyo gave a quick smirk before he got comfortable himself. Did what Marietta say amuse him? Apparently so. Otherwise he wouldn?t be smiling at her for practically no good reason. Though she was keeping her guard up, she didn?t get the same feeling from his smile as she got from that silver haired pain her ass. The latter smile was often just another idea to piss her off someway or was leading into some extremely crass flirting. Kyo?s didn?t seem like that. With the whole prince shtick, he even told her to take it as a ?compliment? in some sense as he leaned his head up against the wall. 

?Only when you?re on your best behavior huh? Must be hard having to act so fake.? Her speech was frank as she spoke. 

Marietta guessed that was the type of thing required when being a part of one of the ?clans?. Granted, in some way, she could relate. Back home, during sit-downs, she would have to dress and behave a certain way. Everyone was greeted like family, even if you hated their guts, but they guests and you needed to make them feel as such. However, the difference in that was she never had to act out of character by being disgustingly prim and proper. That never had been a thing where she came from. What you see is what you got. 

?Neither miss nor princess, capisce? A certain someone who does that already to piss me off.? The chair she was in hit the floor with a tap, as she lifted the rim of her cap with her thumb. ?Don?t wanna have to kick your ass like I did his.? She stated bluntly. 

?There?s a question I want to ask you; however, will you have an answer?? ​


----------



## Laix (May 14, 2014)

_Edie Nakano_
_*SPECIAL EVENT*_



_- The Chūnin Exams_ -
*PART 4*​ 
By now a small crowd had appeared with familiar faces from Edie's past and present, although she was too fixated on pummeling this little shit's face in to even notice. After punching him into his own miniature crater of splintered wood, the stranger with no manners glared at Edie as if she'd done something wrong.

"What the hell is your problem you crazy bitch!?"

Someone had a death wish. 

"Crazy bitch? _*CRAZY BITCH?*_"

She was in disbelief at what she was hearing. Someone had actually called her a _bitch_. A 'crazy' one at that.

"*YOU WANT CRAZY BITCH? I'LL GIVE YOU CRAZY BITCH.*"

With no prior warning, she grabbed a glass full of water resting on the examiners desk and smashed it against the wall, forming a makeshift blade. Despite them all being shinobi with the ability to cause craters and wield elements, some bystanders were still quite terrified and shocked at her actions. This girl was really going to bring a blade to this boy's throat because, although quite rude, he had just barged past her. And in his defense, she was blocking the way.

"*DON'T TRY AND TENSE UP, I SWEAR BY THE VALKYRIES MY DADDY WILL BEAT YOU UP! HE KNOWS PEOPLE!!*" Two examiners grabbed Edie by the arms and dragged her out of the room, kicking and screaming up a fuss. 

_"*MY DADDY KNOWS PEOPLE!!!!!!!!!!*"_
​


----------



## Kei (May 14, 2014)

_[Chunin Exam; Kyo Minami]
[Spices]_​
Kyo let out a small snort, there was a reason he wanted to talk to Marietta, and maybe her bluntness was one of the reasons. There was a bit of nonsense aura that she had no matter what that he practically enjoyed. People these days were too caught up trying to please people so they lie and smile flashing their ugly teeth. All for the sake of considering someone their friend. Marietta seemed like the person that would shoot someone down for even considering taking her out of her comfort zone. And that was something even Kyo could respect. 

?Very hard, you get put into positions where you want to punch someone face in, but you can?t because they are higher than you.? Kyo said as he thought back to his previous meeting with other clans, ?That goes twice as true for the Fennikkusu clan since we have a long history of violence, and the rumors too??

He released a sigh as he thought about everything that circulated around his clan. The reason why people looked down on them was because of these things. And it wasn?t like it wasn?t true. It?s just that they didn?t want to be reminded of their downfall. It?s like being caught cheating, and somehow the couple work their way through it, but every five seconds the man is reminded of his fault. No matter what he does, every time he turned around and there it is the history of his wrong doings. Kyo knew that was why so many of the clan members leave and spread out, because they fear what they would do in that setting where their sins are put on blast.

?Neither princess or miss, I got it.? Kyo laughed, not that he saw her as one any way, she reminded him of one of those warriors that he read in the books he used to have when he was a kid. The rugged knight that came in and swoop to save the princess and hero with a long history of battle and stories that made little kids wet their beds. 

?Ask a way, I doubt I need to educate you on what?s rude to ask and what?s not.? Kyo said looking at her


----------



## Laix (May 14, 2014)

_Edie Nakano_​ SIDE STORY LIQUID TIME ARC













_(Fuck 'em all!) _

Edie smirked to herself, barely walking through the grand white doors leading out into her private beach. It was a sort of walk that she used to drag herself there, but mostly involved the slurring blonde wobbling to one side then almost falling over on the other. Her hands were pushed out for balance, as if she was performing a drunken tight rope walk.

The music was loud and hitting her straight in the heart. Every thick drop in the beat echoed through her body, giving her the sensation of putting her face right up against the speakers. By now, there was a substantial amount of teens on her beach, partying the day away with drinks spilling out their hands. She even noticed a couple people snogging away on her beach, her personal space.

"_*DIIIIIIIIISSSSSSSSSGUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUSTING!*_" Edie yelled out to the couple who broke apart their kiss to both stare awkwardly at the nonsensical blonde. 

"What's your problem, lady?"

"_*MY PROBLEM?*_"

Repeating the question usually helps it pass through the brain!

"My problem... _*MY PROBLEM IS YOU AND YOUR MAN-STEALING PENIS*_..."

How can a male have a 'man-stealing penis'? Especially when they are currently making out with a female?

"What on earth..."

"*YOU HEARD ME YOU SLUUUUUUUUUUUUUU-*" 

Before Edie could finish off her poor insults, she tripped on her step and landed flat on her face. The couple laughed at the poor girl before walking away to carry on with their little intimate session in quarters a little more private. Thankfully to her rescue was Suzume, who was speeding out of the mansion to greet a floored Edie. It was hard to miss Edie's biggest fan- she was loud and always screaming 'Nee-San!' at the top of her lungs. She rolled on to her back and sat up to greet her little sister with a grin.

"_*SUUUUUUUZUME CHAN!*_"​


----------



## Kyuuzen (May 14, 2014)

*Muneakira Hakaizen Liquid Time Event*
_The Beach?_​
Hakaizen glared a bit at the Uchiha, his mouth forming a tight, hard line.  Where the Hell did he get off, anyway?  Hakaizen didn't even know the guy.  _If it wasn't incredibly rude girls throwing things at me or making others lick their feet,_ he thought to himself.  _Then it was this guy, too good for a damn handshake._  His outstretched hand clenched into a fist and he could feel the familiar rumble of his chakra whenever his anger threatened to activate his kekkei genkai.  He very nearly cocked back his arm and slugged the kid in his mouth when Kirisaki, bless her, managed to distract him and defuse the situation.

*"Oh Hakaizen, sorry if I'm getting this situation wrong...but is that your girlfriend?"*

His face turned red again and he turned to give her an incredulous look, mouth opening and closing dumbly as his mind raced for something to say, but kept tripping over itself.  He didn't know how much longer they would have stood there waiting for him to speak, but thankfully... the girl whose name he still hadn't gotten decided to clear things up.  *"W-Wha! N-No I would never... N-Not saying you don't seem like a nice guy Hakaizen, I-I would n-never imply that, It's just that I just met you a-and-"* she didn't seem like she was getting them anywhere, so Hakaizen cut in here.

*"She's not my girlfriend!  She was... in trouble in the line so I helped her out, we just met.  I don't have a... girlfriend."*  He folded his arms, looking away at the end of his sentence, as if embarrassed by it.  Surely everyone here was more experienced than he was.  Most guys could say that the only girl they'd kissed when they were fourteen was their mom, but Hakaizen couldn't even say that, and seeing how he'd been thought to be someone's boyfriend twice now, he assumed at least the girls had a little bit of experience.  Especially Edie.  No, but him?  He'd never held hands, never kissed...  He felt his face warm up before he shook those thoughts from his head.

*"Anyway,"* he was speaking more to Kirisaki and the girl, going out of his way to ignore Akaya.  *"Nakano-san had a good idea." * She actually didn't, she just pointed out the obvious activity at a beach party, but he needed a diversion.  *"The day's not getting any younger and we're dressed for it... for the most part."*  He looked over at the girl's coat and gave her a little half smile.  *"We may as well hit the beach."*


----------



## Laix (May 14, 2014)

_Ryoko Hyūga_

SIDE STORY LIQUID TIME
_*Beach Party!*_​ _*
*_"Kyo Minami, I'm from Fuzengakure."

He introduced himself with a charming smile and a heart-melting chuckle. Everything about him made Ryoko shiver. The way his hair was so messy yet so perfect, with every strand looking like it was delicately put in its sloppy place. Even his choice of swimsuit, half a wetsuit, being slightly odd while so well-fitting. Her eyes couldn't help but wander from his eyes, tracing down his neck and past his chest, heading to regions where no girl should even-

"So what's your name, friend of Edie's?" 

That was the last thing Ryoko wanted to be referred to. But again, she'll let it slide.

"Because where I come from, its considered rude for a stunning beauty like yourself to withhold something so precious. We have a saying - a beautiful person surely has a beautiful name."

_(AAAAAH~~!) _

While smiling on the outside, her inner self was doing cartwheels and backflips with joy. Beautiful? Her? While she knew she was above average in the looks department, it was still extremely flattering to be reminded. Its like when someone tells you that your 50,000 Ryo dress looks nice. Well, duh but thanks for telling me anyway.

She'd had two boyfriends in the past. One was a complete douche while the other was more a friends with benefits thing. Both were long gone and she wasn't on speaking terms with either. Yet, despite all this experience, even with the down-lows, she felt so naive and rookie when speaking to him. Kyo Minami came off as a ladies man, like girls craving for just a glance from him was a common occurrence, a daily occurrence even. Ryoko realised that she was probably just another pretty girl to him, but it didn't really matter. 

He was just another hot guy to her.

"Ryoko Hyūga," She answered with a flirty tone, giving her hair a slight flick that was practically instinct. "I've heard of your clan. They seem so powerful and strong from what I know!"

That wasn't an indication to tell her more - just a line to break the ice.

Ryoko gestured for a waitress to come over and grabbed an alcoholic drink for both herself and Kyo. She handed it to him before smiling suggestively. Her eyes were trying to communicate that while she necessarily didn't want to immediately jump into bed with him, she wanted to at least get to know him better and wasn't looking for just small talk.

"You sound like you know Edie. Everyone seems to know that idiot!" She laughed awkwardly, forgetting that only moments ago had she introduced herself as a friend of the ditzy blonde.
​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (May 14, 2014)

*Makoto Ha*

NANAKO RESIDENCE

_________________​
*Beach Party II;*



Man, this party was fan-tas-tic. The warmth of the Sun and the cool ocean breeze felt brilliant. It was almost like I wasn't even in Konoha anymore! The Nanako Family were great—I wonder how it felt being able to afford your own private beach in the back garden? Probably _awesome._ Maybe. I'm not actually sure; the Nanako Family didn't seem like the type to swim that much. Either way, though, it was a great way to take a break from training. Admittedly, I felt really guilty about that, but I could always make up for it just by training twenty four times as hard tomorrow!

I'm sure I could drag Ren-kun along with me as well. Maybe. He looked a little bit miffed at me earlier...

... eh, I'm sure it was nothing. He'll thank me once he starts having fun. The guy really needs to cut loose every once in a while and I, Makoto Ha, will endeavour to make him have fun! 

In any case, this party seemed like the perfect place to do it! From the looks of it, they seemed to be mostly people who might be participating in the Chūnin Exams: genins everywhere, along with people I wasn't really sure about. There were like millions of different people here. My rival, Ren-kun, would have probably tried to use this opportunity to try and scout out for potential opponents here, as he usually would. But I wouldn't let him do his sneaky things today. This was meant to be _enjoyable_, after all. Lighthearted. In the immortal words of Maito Gai: youth is fleeting and had to be grasped. 

With this in mind, I decided to look around for some people I could talk to. I was in the mood for some beach ball. Or anything, really. Preferably something team related so I had an excuse to drag Ren-kun in. Thankfully, I didn't have to look too far. The beach was full of people, but to my immediate right, there were a group of Genin chatting. A red head, a blonde and another blonde (or at least, she looked blonde—I wasn't too sure about it myself, not being a hair expert). 

"Yo!" I greeted, waving my hand over at them. I had no idea who they were, but they looked friendly enough. "You three up for a game of *BEACH BALL?*"

From the corner of my eye, in the distance, I made out the faint figure of Ren, placing a hand on his face. Probably overjoyed. ​


----------



## Kei (May 14, 2014)

_[Chunin Exams; Zyana]
[Coffee and Cake]_​
She knew of Emiya?s evil, but would she call it evil herself? In the past she would, the crimes that was against the basic laws of society and the coldness of them all, if she was still on the island she would want to see Emiya killed for his crimes. Although now, not so much, she knew what he was doing and why. Even she could understand why someone would do such terrible crimes, and one day she would have to do so to. Hired hands didn?t need enemies, it got in the way of their mission and plus it wasn?t a good thing. Enemies were to be dealt with, if anyone saw their face it was the only right thing to do in their eyes. 

That was why they prep and they take so much time to prepare and understand the situation before rushing into it. It was to make sure they knew that they didn?t kill anyone extra, only do what they need to be done to get to their goal. Anything else was extra and unneeded. They weren?t monsters, they were people who took control of the market, and that market was war. The market of distrust and secrecy, the market of greed and jealously, that market will always thrive.  So while it was thriving there was a high demand for people like Emiya and her. 

She looked up at Satoshi and smiled, he liked the idea that they were heroes, and that made her happy. Anyone else would call them deluded, but no one understood their job. No one understood the thin line that made the difference between in a hero and a villain. The two were one in the same to Zyana, they both did things to get towards their goal no matter what the cost, and both of them slayed. What made the hero better? He slayed monsters who were probably protecting their territory and thieves that were forced into that life style. Everyone had a story, but no one cared enough to sit and listen.

?Right about now, we are on two different chapters you and I.? Zyana looked up at him for a minute, she knew just by looking at him that he was far ahead of her then she could imagine, but she smiled warmly. It was like she was an older sister watching a younger sibling surpass her in something, it was a bittersweet feeling. She was happy that he was growing, but still she felt as if she had some obligations to keep ahead. 

Zyana closed her eyes, ?There is no doubt you surpass me, I wish I could progress faster, but I can?t. Something is slowing me down, and I have to look up at you and notice how much there is a difference between you and I.? 

She didn?t know if she was upset or sad, there was some feeling that she couldn?t pinpoint, but it was there and it was real.


----------



## Kei (May 14, 2014)

_[Kyo Minami; Liquid Time Event]
[Beach Party]​_

?Well then if you heard about my clan, then may I ask why you are in my company?? He asked as he looked down at her, ?Haven?t you heard that next to our battle tendency, we are also ravaging monsters, especially in the company of beautiful women.?

Kyo smiled as he took the drink, but as he drunk it he was mentally cringing, because it was literally something he heard someone say about his clan. They weren?t ravaging beast that couldn?t control themselves, well to a certain, but still that was something he expected someone from the dark ages to say. They were better than their past selves, every year they learn to be better and one day they would be on the same level or higher than the clans that dominated Konaha. However, for right about now they?ll bite their tongue, and even Kyo would act well. 

However, he heard rumors about the Hyūga as well, but nothing about the woman beside him. She was a beautiful and her eyes reeked confidences. She knew what she wanted and was out to get it type of girl, something Kyo admired in many women. The times were changing, and women had to be just as aggressive as men to get partners nowadays since most of them didn?t make it past the age of 50 especially if one is a ninja.

?Ryoko Hyūga?? He repeated her name at an attempt to remember it, but he will see how well that would go as soon as time passed. ?Saying that I hear things about your clan would be an understatement.?

Though the conversation got to something unpleasant and Kyo couldn?t help but want to tear into the glass he was holding with his bear teeth.  The bane of his existence for the time to come and many years more, until somehow he will get old and laugh it off, only if she allowed it. Kyo smiled a bit, hopefully hiding the distaste of having the memory of the blonde hair girl.  He turned to Ryoko before pointing one finger and the opposite direction. 

?How about we not waste time and talking about distasteful things and you tell me what you really want.? Kyo put it simply, ?We can have some fun before the party ends and Miss Queen of the beach returns, and if you are Edie?s friend, I doubt she would want me close to you.  She?ll think I?d ruined you??


----------



## Kyuuzen (May 14, 2014)

*Location:* _Konohagakure Chuunin Exams Testing Loction_
*Company:* _Other Genin, a few Chuunin, and one Crazy Bitch_​
Shit.

Hakaizen had made a grave error.  He had called an insane woman out on her insanity, and she was responding in true to form insane woman fashion.  She got very quiet for a second, before proceeding to yell some more and stalking off to grab a glass of water.  _Oh, hopefully she's done yelling at me, and all that shouting made her thirst-_  She smashed it against a wall and made a blade.  Hakaizen's eyes went wide.  Was... was she for real?  They had been trained to use kunai and shuriken and all manner of ninja tools, but she had resorted in making a glass blade to attack him with?  That was a special kind of crazy, that was deliberate 'I'm going to contemplate how I'm gonna kill you' crazy.

So it was a totally natural reaction for him to side step, putting a couple desks between the two of them.  He thought he would legitimately have to fight someone who intended to kill him when two of the examiners grabbed her and hoisted her up, dragging the enraged blonde kicking and screaming out of the room with a fading threat.

*"MY DADDY KNOWS PEOPLE!!!!!!!!"*

He looked around the room to see wide eyes staring at him, before putting a hand to his chest.  His heart was beating at eighty miles a minute.  He looked into the face of a thoroughbred bad bitch.

And it scared the living shit out of him.

Women.  He shook his head and sat down to take his test, trying to ignore the crater when one of the chuunin examiners touched his shoulder.  *"It's Hakaizen, right?"* *"Yeah."*  The man was holding a file with Hakaizen's assessments, numbers that came from the Program.  *"Impressive physically... not the brightest, though.  How about I take that test for you and you get out of here?"*  Hakaizen blinked.  *"What's the catch?"*  The man smirked, a gleam in his eye.  *"I'm gonna make a betting pool.  You vs. Her in the chuunin exams."*  Hakaizen nodded.  *"So, what, whether or not I win?"*  The man responded with a chuckle.

*"More like whether or not she kills you."*  Hakaizen had trouble swallowing all of the sudden.


----------



## luffy no haki (May 14, 2014)

*Uchiha Akaya/Liquid Time*

*Play time, beach time IV​*
Ignoring the tomato-haired cyclops, I take a look at the other blonde with him. Seriously what is wrong in this place? It?s like an invasion of golden-haired women! I scan her for a second as Shinko-san pretty much asks if she was the guy?s girlfriend. Ha sthe princess?idiocy finally infected her? Please tell me i?m wrong. By the wya she answered, and by the way tomato-head answered,  both of them were embarassed at my friend?s  assumption that they were a couple...She seemed more nervous than him, as if she weren?t too sure of what she was saying though she didn?t seem to lie. Probably just her personality?

Passing from the little scene, I fix my eyes on the younger and the older blondes. They seem to be very animated. So she was Edie Nakano? didn?t seem like the kind of moody girl I had heard about. The other girl was called Suzume  and a si said before, she seemed the same age as the princess, hope that will help with her intention of befriend that Nakano gal...now that I think about it, where the heck is the princess?! Looking around desperately for a moment I look at her standing shyly against the wall while a...the fuck is that bastard flirting with her?! I frown at the sight and ignoring the group I was with for a moment I go over to where she was.

"Princess, what exactly are you doing?" I asked once I was close enough. My eyes piercing through the body of this guy, he looked even older than me, what the fuck is he doing flirting with a twelve-year-old?"Ak-kun!! I was looking for Nakano-san and... and..."she spoke with a faint scarlet tone showing on her cheeks as she waved her arms as a sign to make me understand that whatever I may be thinking was in the wrong. Like I could believe this fool could flirt with a guy."Yeah, yeah i get it. I already found that person, so come with me"I said and pulled her from her arm not before reaching out the ear of the idiot and whispering"Come close to this gal again and be ready for a long stay at the hospital."

It took only a second to get back to where Shinko-san, Tomato-head cyclops and the shy blonde were.By the moment we arrived, the host of this party and daughter of the owner of this state was already pulling some sorta show. At first I was wondering what the hell was going on but then I chuckled a little at their attitude"Heheh, you see princess. That blonde bombshell there is edie Nakano-san"I announced to the black-haired Uchiha"You?re joking"

"No" from one moment to another she was already running towards the busty gal to help her and the other younger girl.

"So, what were you saying tomato-head, Shinko-san?" I asked.


----------



## Cjones (May 14, 2014)

*Chunin Exams V*

?Yeah, no princess or any of that other drama.? Marietta replied. 

She had never had a problem with people calling her a ?princess? before. Miss, of course, what the hell did she look like? Some twenty odd plus year old female? She wasn?t anywhere near old enough to be called miss, but princess on the other hand, yeah she was called that a lot back at home. It was a word synonymous with her name whenever someone who wasn?t her family called out to her. But with moving here, there was a deal to keep people from calling her such a thing, in order for her to blend in more properly with the people of this country. That was the originally plan until he came into the picture. 

_?Hot eye candy-hime, good morning.?_ 

The thought and mental image of him calling her that day in and out when they were at school. To purposefully get on her nerves. Luckily he had grown out of it or perhaps she beat it out of him? Either way, the memory was enough to put out a scowl on her face. She thought so much about it that Marietta nearly forgot about the question she wanted to ask him. 

?Right?? She dully responded coming back to her senses. ?That.? With a lazy flick of her thumb Marietta pointed over to the screaming and failing Edie who was being forcefully removed from the scene, though not being threatening the poor sap she was arguing about her connections. 

?Back during our mission. Word through the grape vine is that she treated you like complete crap. Even called you her bitch boy.? She paraphrased the information she had gotten from some of the guest and Masami, who witness one of their little exchanges. ?You honestly let her talk to you like that?? She asked in disbelief. 

?What?s wrong with you?? 
​


----------



## luffy no haki (May 14, 2014)

*Uchiha Akaya/Chunin Exams*

_The representation of your deepest self = your soul​_
I am washing my face, the cold liquid splashing all over my skin as I try to cool off my mind. I acted in a way that an Uchiha shouldn?t, well, it?s not like I am an exemplary boy; my whole life I have been like this, ever since I remember, I have been trained for this: protecting and hurting others while hiding myself behind a wall of hostility and distrust. No matter who the person is I can not trust them, and it seems that making nicknames for people is one of the ways I would usually construct that barrier around me. Even if I deem someone worthy of respect or trust i would still know that I am completely alone. Shaking my head I scare away any thought about this shit and concentrate on what was important right now, I got in a stupid kids fight with two retards and if word gets out of their mouths, I?m doomed here.

"Shit..."I let out as I try to calm down a little but it?s not working; in a way a stupid mistake like taht one wouldn?t only cost me expulsion from the exam but also the mission that Ryoga-sama has given to me would be screwed. Thinking about this only makes me get angrier, I am a freaking ANBU!! I have been in many missions already since I was seven and yet, every time I am not in a mission related to the Black Ops I can?t seem to be able to keep my cool as if I were still the same brat that exploded at the slightest provocation. Clenching my fists, I raise my sight only to stare into the mirror, only thing i can see are my deep gray orbs with a narrowed pupil that kind amakes me look wilder although nothing else is different than usual, still my blood is boiling.

"Whatever"I close my eyes and take a deep breath as I put my hands to the sides of my waist. Then my pinky feels the egg that I put in my pocket and curiosity takes over me, I wouldn?t let anyone else to see what kinda animal represents best my personality and as I said before, I don?t want it to be a dog. Seeing that the service is not a good place to do this, I get out and walk along an empty hall; it?s solitary enough for me to sit and take the egg out. I look a it for an instant and from one moemnt to another I feel how a bit of my energy is sucked in by this object. The hell?

The egg suddenly began to flash in a particles of light. And started to move and vibrate rapidly as it also started to deform, adopting different sorts of shapes for moments. I look at it in awe, I clearly saw the process when the guy at the opening ceremony did it but it was kinda impressive seeing it so close. Suddenly something similar to a flame engulfed the object and soon the egg went back to its original form but now glowing with a bright red light as it started to emit a bit of steam. Then the shell started to make low sounds as a crack appeared around it. My eyes fixed on it as everything happens and then, it hatched.

"What the..."what I see leaves me in shock for a moment; I know they said it would show your personality but this was fr beyond that, as if they had spied me and tried to make some sort of joke by giving me a perfect representaion of what my insides were like. In my hands a tiger lied staring at me with its fierce eyes, however that wasn?t what impressed me. The little beast was wearing something that didn?t make me feel any better: chains were hanging from each one of its legs, a collar with spikes growing along its perimeter while on its face, although its eyes were clearly visible, a white mask similar to those used by the ANBU squad, which by the way had perfectly defined the shape of it?s head. 

"The fuck!?"I let out angrily, this must be a joke!


----------



## Kei (May 14, 2014)

_[Chunin Exam; Kyo Minami]
[Spices]_​
Kyo couldn?t help but frown a bit. Now it didn?t seem so bad about asking a personal question. He would rather go into great detail about his clan and how he was born, then to tell her about that day. Kyo looked away thinking about what to say. The truth seemed to be the default or to ignore it completely but if he can?t running away from his problems, he would be no better than those he put himself above, and that alone made him upset. He took a deep breath as he leaned against the wall and closed his eyes trying to think of way to properly explain without sounding like a creep. 

?My clan, you know a little about them right? The Fennikkusu clan who can use blood jutsus and excel at with fire combat.? Kyo started as if he was trying to ease himself into the conversation. ?Most of the rumors you hear about us are true. We have a horrible tendency to get angry and unleash on anything on sight, many can control it but it?s only through the older years. When you are a young blood, you?ll have a tendency to lash out, a lot. It?s weak the less of the blood that relates to the Fennikkusu is in a person. The smaller it is, the less likely you are going to lose control, but the stronger it is, the more chances of you lashing out more.?

Kyo ran his fingers through his hair. He was blabbering but he couldn?t help it. Something like that couldn?t be explained in a couple of sentences. He and Edie got into it and he shoved her in a closest and basically sexually assaulted her. Kyo released a loud groan as he tried to get to the point as fast as he could without making a bigger fool out himself. So he sat up and stared at the wall across the room. 

?Red hair and red eyes is the strongest signs of our blood line?? He said as he looked over at her, ?We got into a fight, her and I, and next thing I know I did something that I couldn?t take back.?

Even now she hunted his dreams, and not nightmare worthy. Dreams he didn?t want to have of a dumb blonde that he didn?t care about. A woman with no since of class or manners shouldn?t be dream worthy. Though she was there and in his dreams, he didn?t stop, but he kept going until he broke her. The scary thing about that was, in his dreams, he was proud of himself. 

?I apologized, but?? Kyo eyes rested on his hands, ?It wasn?t a simple thing I could apologize and it?d be done, so I let her get away with calling me that, and basically until she is pleased I?ll forever be in a debt that I can?t pay off with a simple sorry.?


----------



## Chaos Theory (May 15, 2014)

*Beach Party!!|Suzume*

*[Nakano Private Beach, Konohagakure]*​

[Nee-San's Beach Party!!!! III]​
With the battle cry of Nee-San!! Suzume leaves the manor grounds and hits the beach with the force of a category three hurricane. However. The mini-speed demon, thanks to a minor case of E.B.S., didn't factor in two crucial facts as the soft yellow sand tidal waved around her feet. One, regardless if they go with the Bravo Bikini you are wearing or not. High Heeled Thing High Boots do not make for proper footwear when you are dashing at a high rate of speed across sand. Two, regardless of this being the private Nakano Beach, people are people and they will bury themselves up to their necks. Just for the fun of it. Both of these will come together in a *trifecta* known as *Moron, Moment and Mistake.*

As the pint sized road runner hit midway she suddenly finds her momentum changing as the tip of her boot comes into painful contact with the covered body of some poor sap, that'll now have to eat through a straw for a month. With a cry she slams into a small table of drinks before hitting the sands at her breakneck speed. ~ 

_*-Some Time Before Suzume left the Nakano Manor*_

-Konoha General Hospital

Satoshi sat in bed, his ribs were firmly taped from being trampled by a wild Suzume. The nurse that was in charge of his care was jotting a few vitals down. "I'll be back in a few minutes to check on your small cuts Mr. Jinta." is stated as she pulled the white curtain closed behind her. Not a moment later though the scraping sound of ring on metal can be heard as the curtain slides back open,  "Forget something?" Satoshi asked his eyes cutting from the paper that he was reading.  "Oh no. I thought I recognized you though" the new voice stated. Confused at how young this person sounded the white haired boy folded the paper he was reading in two to see who had entered his small corner of Konoha. Before him was a small preteen girl with large framed glasses.  "You have me mistaken for someone else, I don't have candy little girl" is the simple reply as he unfurled the paper. 

 "Despite my look, I'm no little girl, I'm the Head Mistress of the Haruno, Sakuar Medical Academy, and I saw you there a few weeks back." is stated as she walked up to the boy. From behind his paper Satoshi shook his head,  "Let us say I humor you, and believe some young pip squeak like you is the Head Mistress of the school, what does that have to do with me.",  "Well, you were trespassing, since we have no visitor records for that day, nor are you a student Mr. Jinta.." she states reading the chart,  "No, that is wrong. I was told your name was Sakamoto, Satoshi" is stated as she dropped the clip board. A nervous look crossed his features and he put the paper down,  "Well, if this is true. You are but a child, and it'll be your word versus", "Oh Head Mistress Kuriyama what you doing here?",  "I'll take it from here child", "Yes Ma'am!" is replied with wide grin. "You're lucky Mr. Jinta. She is the best healer in Konohagakure.

Satoshi's lips curl, "...",  "Now, I know you are here for the Exams that will be happening shortly. If you don't want to spend that time in jail for the trespassing you'll come with me, I have a task for you." 

-Later

"Who did you say I was tutoring?",  "A bit of a pain, her name is Akane" is replied as the door to Akane's room is opened. When it softly taps on the wall Satoshi looks into it only to see the fiery hair of the red eyed Demon,  "No freaking way!" is yelled as his jaw almost hit the ground.  "How much jail time am I looking at again?",  "Silence, you've already agreed to this. But" is stated as she walked pass a silent Mizuirono that simply watched her pass. Walking up to Akane, Kuriyama looked into the girl's eyes,  "Where is Akane? She never closes her legs when she sits?" after a moment of no response a small thwack on the nose happens and breaks the transformation. 

Sosuke appears from the smoke rubbing his head,  "Well?",  "She threatened me, said she'd rip my balls off if I didn't help her", [color] "So, instead of being tutored by you like you were supposed to be doing, where is she?"[/color],  "Edie Nakano's Birthday Bash",  "Who told her about that?",  "She found a flyer this morning when we went for breakfast, asked me what it said",  "She doesn't have a bikin..."

Walking over to Mizuirono she flicks her across the head, in a poof it becomes a blue haired girl tied and gagged wearing Akane's clothing.  "Keep an eye on Mr. Sakamoto here" ~~

*-Beach Party Present*

Suzume screams as she hits a table of drinks getting soaked as she hit the sand with break neck speed. Tumbling end over end she heads straight for a red head, wearing a bikini a size too small, that was crossing her path. She was here initially for free food, but now was hoarding the cocktails {One in her mouth two in each hand and several wrapped into her arms}. Sure they weren't as strong as the 120 proof she cooked up back on the swamp, but they were far more tasty than that kerosene which could power a train. If the passengers didn't mind the contact drunk....

The red head's, who was already a bit buzzed, eyes widen as a sand covered Suzume slammed into her. Legs and arms intertwining as cocktail goes all over the two ladies as sand starts to cover them more. Suzume's nose begins to burn by being so close to a girl that smelled like Gina-Sensei after a night of binge drinking and incredibly sand starts to build up and a sand ball forms. 

-Freeze Frame-

The scene comes to a stop and the prospective zooms out twice to reveal a large letterbox. Floating to the far right side was the spirit of Kakashi-Sensei. Reading the most recent release of Icha Icha Pooltime.  "Oh, is it time for me already?" is asked as he turned his attention to the freeze frame,  "Seems it is" is added as he put his book away. Then floating over to the other side he pulls out a laser pointer.  "What we have here is what is called the snowball effect. Which happens when snow clumps together as it rolls down a hill.  As far as to why it happening here to normal beach sand. Well, we'll need to go into a sliced view." is stated as the frame shook. Suddenly the inside of the ball of sand is shown.  "All we need now is a Hyuga to help us out. Just so happens there is one near by." is stated as he snapped his fingers.

In a poof of white smoke Ryoko appears next to him,  "Hello Ryoko-San. If I can borrow you for just a moment I'll let you get back to flirting. I need you to use your Byakugan please." Ryoko blinks a moment or two. But is in shock.  "If you want to get back to flirting with Kyo you need to do what I ask. Listen, I could have used that one" is said pointing to Akane,  "But she is in the middle of the predicament and that would be weird." again Ryoko just stands there unsure of what was happening.  "Never mind, I'll use someone else" with another snap of his fingers Ryoko is gone.  "Well, the obvious choice is Neji, but his was sealed on death. I suppose that leaves" with a snap and a poof of smoke Hinata appears.  "Kakashi-Sensei?", [ color=navy] "Could we use your Byakugan for a moment Hinata-Chan?"[/color] the Hyuga pauses, but nods activating the technique. Everything goes dark as Suzume and Akane start to glow blue. Strangely the sand is glowing blue as well.

 "Suzume here is from the Land of Iron and trained in the Samurai arts. Being as such she can channel Chakra very well as you can see" is stated as he highlighted the sand,  "In this upset state she is pouring Chakra everywhere, thus making the sand clump together. The ball will get bigger and bigger until she either gets a grip, runs out of Chakra or they hit the sea" is stated as he dismissed Hinata.  "Hmm, I wonder if I remembered to wipe Ryoko's memory of this... oh well" 

-Freeze Fame Over-

The scene returns to normal as the ever growing ball of sand starts to swallow poor  beach goers up. With a rumble it steams pass Eide, swallowing the couple she was trash talking over their making out,  and heads toward the group of people that Kirisaki was with and the Uchiha Princess who was running for Edie~


----------



## Chaos Theory (May 15, 2014)

*Chūnin Exams|Zansatsu*

*[Room, Konohagakure]​*​

[The Chūnin Exams VII]​
_“Unbeing dead isn't being alive.” _
- E.E. Cummings​
Satoshi pulled a hand to his mouth as she spoke. She spoke as if he was ahead of her. Was that a way to look at it? Being in the same book should be enough, right? What was it about competition that brought out either the best or worse in people. It wasn't like what they did was honorable or any such notion. They killed and they did that very well, well to the extent of a serial killer. He didn't know if she did, but Satoshi. Satoshi loved the thrill of the kill. Watching the life fade from someone's eyes gave him such a sense of power. Such a sense of completion. Be it by his hand, or by some poison he'd developed. Watching them die and go into a last death throe was an exhilaration beyond words. In his inner most dark mind he smiled about it and he was fine with that fact. He was a monster. One of those rare monsters that don't do it for power or reason. Only because he can.

Allowing his hand fall from his chin he thought on her words while allowing his puppet to slip to the ground. Then hooking his arms behind his back Satoshi thought on the best way to answer such statements. He allowed himself to fall into the library that was his mind. Going back to the earliest possible days he could remember. There, for a very short time he could remember happiness. As a young child he loved his parents, sure they weren't a rich clan. Or even a clan to speak of. His mother was the only thing that connected them to the world of the Shinobi in a literal sense . But she was injured on a mission well before she met his father. 

From what little he remembered about it being spoken on, it was so bad that even with the medical techniques of that day, she'd never be able to go on missions again. Shortly after that she met his the man that would be his dad. He was a puppet maker and worked for Suna making the Brigade's beginner  weapons. But that is all it was, he himself wasn't a ninja. Couldn't even mold Chakra. Those were happier days. Days that ended in blood. Days he regretted because they were ones he could never go back to an innocence lost. A redemption to be paid in blood. The birth of a soulless child. He didn't even get a chance to mourn his loss. 

His hands have been stained with too much blood, caked with the lives of the innocent. That was likely the reason that he and Zyana were on different pages in this book called life. He lost his innocence at a very early age, so far back that all he could really remember was anguish  and pain. He was taught that death culled the weak and made the world all the stronger for it. He was taught the value of life was less than a tool that could be fashioned for the use of taking said life. 

Humans were a dime a dozen and like roaches. You kill one and three takes it's place. It wasn't ability that separated the two, it was mode of thinking. Zyana had a life she could remember. He didn't know how long she'd been on the path of a killer, but it couldn't have been too long before he met her back in Fuzen. She was in his age group, so her memories of life and love were still fresh in her mind. Happiness that was a dull forgotten chapter for him, was still as fresh to her as the graves they help dig with their actions. Her anchor wasn't mental. But emotional.  A venom dipped grin crossed his lips as he finally looked back to her.  "If I may offer Komodo. What if was instead of being on different pages, that you merely read the words in a different way than I do? 

If you think of it as a competition. You'll always see some short coming you have. Right now, there is only one small factor that separates us" he states as if she was suppose to know what he was talking about. Then, leaning in to where she is the only person that can hear him he whispers his secret.  "The very first thing I killed, was myself" ~


----------



## Olivia (May 15, 2014)

*Kirisaki Shinkō*
*Beach Time: Yeah It's Called Sand-Ballin'

* 

It all started with the shorter blonde named Shurui. Her face became red and her motions a little flustered as she attempted to deny the accusation which I had thrown at her. I felt really embarrassed, so maybe I was just like Minami. I looked down to the ground, a little embarrassed I had even brought it up.

Was there anything I could say in response to her? I should make ammends right? It was wrong to falsely accuse someone in this manner (coughcough*Minami*coughcough) and I would have very well appreciated an apology from her, so I should do the same. But I didn't know how I could possibly respond to a situation like this, so I simply kept my head facing slightly towards the ground.

In the distance I could hear Edie making a ruckus, like always. Maybe she hadn't changed. Yeah, it had to have been what was in that drink of hers. In fact, she was now going around interrupting her guests like no tomorrow, maybe she was better the way she was before. No, it was actually all the same. Bleh, I guess she's just gonna be Edie.

Hakaizen then stepped up declaring that it was a simple misconception. That she was simply in trouble and that she needed help. I did notice how the girl earlier was being treated badly by another girl, but it was there business, why get involved? So you can make yourself out to be a hero? There are people dying this very moment and we can't stop it, does that make us a bad person?

No. We aren't destined to stop it, not in the very least. In fact, our job as shinobi promotes the notion that we kill and steal from others. At the very least you help at your comrades, but helping strangers that you don't even know can be very detrimental if they turn out to be hostile. Not like any of this matters, as what we do now won't matter in five-hundred years when we're all dead.

With that said we were at a party and she looked harmless, so I suppose if he wanted to play the hero then it had been alright. I just found it strange how they had still been holding hands. With a sigh the correct words came to mind, and as soon as he finished talking I admitted:

"Sorry, looks like I jumped the gun on this one."

Hakaizen then recommended that we go forth with Edie's suggestion, even if she weren't around - and that was to go take advantage of this beach and actually go to the beach. That was a fine suggestion, but I honestly would have as much fun here than there. Unlike most, I have a twisted sense of fun where everything is equal, meaning that talking with these guys here was the same as playing on the beach. Having lived my life in solitude and boredom I had found almost no human interaction, so even just this was amusing.

However, soon came a voice from behind that sent a quick shiver down my spine. Not necessarily because the voice was creepy, but because I hadn't been expecting it. He yelled, asking if we were ready for some beach ball. I had no idea what the game was, how it worked, or how to play it, so I simply ignored the request to wait and see what my comrades would say.

After about a minute Akaya had returned to the group after seemingly pointing Minami in the correct direction while having a stern talk with the man she was talking to. When he arrived he had asked what we were discusing. A smile rose on my face as I started to say:

"Well he cleared up my faulty mistake, I must be drawing it from Minami. Also there's a guy over there who wants to play Beach Ball, but I don't know how to play it. And-"

I was cut off as I heard a small roar from a distance away. But it only seemed to grow louder and louder until I decided to turn my head towards the menacing sound. It had been a sand-ball with Suzume at it's center, swallowing people whole as it came right towards us! I turned and tried to run away, but once again I tripped on my loose sandal and fell to the ground. Before I knew it the large sand-ball had swallowed me up as well, I didn't know if any of my comrades had made it away in time, but all I could do was screamed for what seemed to be a never ending journey.
 ​


----------



## Chaos Theory (May 15, 2014)

*Akane|Genin|Kumogakure > Konohagakure*

*[Between Konohagakure and Kumogakure]​*​
[Eliqiuem VIII: Mission Wrap]​

Akane's ears popped as they climbed the mountains that lead to the Village Hidden in the Clouds. This really wasn't a place the back water girl liked very much. The elevation made her light headed, the popping in her ears pissed her off and everything smelled the same. THE SAME! How could people live in such a mundane and boring place? Even as they finally reached the village it was unsightly to her. Plain and sterile with the only point of interest being the Kage's office, and it kind of looked like a sea shell to her. They are quickly cleared to enter the village as they, the officials at the medical office there, had been waiting for the Eliqiuem for quite some time now. 

Them having to walk to Kumo from Konoha didn't help matters either as they were really, really off schedule. They are ushered into the center of the Village before being taken off to the facility that was a little further off from the Kage's Office. Akane's head swirled as they were dragged from one place, then to another. To simply add to her growing confusion they in the end stood before a large white building. Supposedly the place where they were to deliver the Eliqiuem. Like moments before they are quickly brought into the building and a flood of questions cascaded over them so many that Akane screamed before walking out, Hana had the stuff anyway. So they really didn't need her. 

After some time and an a full explanation later, the group is brought back together. The mission was a great success, or at least that was how they were going to label it anyway. Now it was time to for Kumo to hold up it's end of the bargain, in exchange for the Eliqiuem they were sending the Shinobi back with a pack animal's worth of medicines and equipment. And who got to be this pack animal you may wonder? 

Akane, the least injured of the group and the physically strongest is the one charged with carrying all the product back to Konoha.  "Dat no fair!" is complained as she is loaded down with more and more supplies. After a few moments her face is just covered enough that her incessant complaining is nothing more than a numbing growl.  "I suggest that we go before she decides to eat though it so she can voice her outrage." is suggested by the two tailed wolf. To which most agree. And so, the mobile buffet starts to move again. As with last time Ren would lead the charge, hopefully though, the train station here wouldn't send them back to Konoha on foot. They couldn't risk being ambushed again. Not in their condition. So with Akane's face hidden by boxes and bags he flashed his best smile and did his best James Dean. Sadly, who he thought was a girl was a really effeminate man, who just so happened to like how the Houki came onto him.

"We can do the Houki Pokey anytime sugar" is winked as he allowed the group on the train, free of charge of course. With that soul shredding experience behind them the four youths, pig  and Ninken boarded the train. "Ah dun lak dis!" is complained as the fire headed youth is lead to the baggage car where she can off load, with help from Hana so she didn't break anything, the items that they were taking back to Konohagakure. Being the pack mule was tiring, so Akane didn't  have the energy to complain or wreck the train like she did last time. The group was given two compartments to spread across. Since no one but Hana could stomach Akane, the boys bunked together and the girls bunked together. 

With night closing in, the whole group turned in. At least they tried, Akane among the rest of her faults was a hellish snoring machine. She didn't saw logs oh no, she was the whole damn production factory. It was lucky for the rest of the passengers that they only had to put up with her earth jarring snores for a few minutes. Hana, the sweet heart had nasal strips that helped people sleep easier. With the red head now snoozing quietly everyone else turned in as well. Hana, rather enjoyed Akane's sleeping arrangement. The red head allowed her to have the booth while she slept on the floor, under the table. Spread eagle with an arm around the table pole Akane snored as Mizuirono used the girls boobs as a pair of pillows while she slept beside her. 

_-Konohagakure_ 

The entire staff of the station went on red alert as Akane walked of the train with all the supplies they were taking back to the Haruno, Sakura Medical Academy,  "She's harmless right now, okay!" Hana protested at the sight of full ass grown men being freighted of a teen girl. Kon-Kon was closely behind the group as not another word was said. In her short time in being in Akane's shadow, the soft spoken girl was tainted with her backbone. She, holding her stuffed animal, now lead the way as Ren was still too devastated over what happened at the Kumo Station to be the leader. Akane, being guided by Mizuirono, is taken back to the Academy and Dr. Kuriyama. The Head Mistress was surprised to find out how much trouble had befell the group. But was happy that the three Genin could work so well together. As an added bonus she adds a little to the Ryo, heals the party and offers them a free lunch at the Academy's Famous Galley. 

The troublesome Akane even got a bit of a bonus as she was invited by the Head Mistress to stay there at the Academy, where she would try to get the girl some semblance of an education at the fair, fair price of slave labor, erm. Being a grounds keeper of sorts. ~   

After cleaning back up Akane is given her old cloths, now spotless, then moved into a small dorm room near the back so she could be closer to nature.


*Spoiler*: __ 




A cleaned up Akane


 





*[Mission Complete!]​*​


----------



## Kei (May 15, 2014)

_[The Dedicated Shrine Maiden of The Sea; Kei Sili]
[Responsibilities Arc; Part Two]_​
Gazelle was the name of the candy shop that Kei and her sister loved to go to on their free days. It was a small candy shop ran by the Little’s, a woman tittering on her 50’s and her husband, an old man with a bitter face but a golden heart. The candy shop was bright pink with a little dash of gold and reds, and it was eye catching because right next to them was just two regular old brown buildings.

 At first look the shop come off really gaudy like a child with a coloring book was told to pick some colors and they choose the brightest colors in the crayon box. Although looking at it closer, the colors did it job, it caught anyone who passed by it attention and made people wonder. If the outside looked like that, what does the inside look like? 

Well the answer to that question was the inside was flashier than the outside. The shop made its name known for how brightly color and childish it appeared. From the decorations down to the floor boards, even the couple who ran it, the shop had the flashiest design in all of Fuzen. Though for a candy shop to stay alive, it must sell candy, and just like it flashy design it sold the most wonderful candy.  

“Oh hello Kei,” Ms.Little called out to the girl as she made her way inside, “Came here to get the usual?”

Kei nodded as she grabbed a plastic bag, the store was surprisingly empty today. Kei could count the number of people in the store with just one hand. Usually the store was packet filled with people to the brim trying to get some candy, but there were not that many people here today.

“Slow day Ms.Little?” Kei asked as she began to scoop some sour gummy worms in the bag and then went to the regular gummies before dumping those in. Miki loved gummy worms. It was her weakness, and Kei use to make fun of her older sister by saying she used to be a bird in her past life. Miki would always get flustered but she could never say anything because she would have shoved her face filled with gummy worms. 

Ms. Little sighed a bit as she thought about it, “The chunin exams are taking place, many people are at home or made a trip to Konaha to support their favorite. There are so many challengers, though I’m placing all my bets on Fuzenkagure!”

“Ah though there is tight competition in Konaha rankings this time around I heard.” Another old lady said, Kei didn’t know her but she saw her when she walked in. An old lady dressed in a kimono with her hair wrapped tightly and a face that screamed cookie cutter grandmother, “We can only hope that those kids kill each other before they get to ours.”

Kei stiffened, she had her ninja training but that was required of most kids these days. Prepare for the worst and always be ready to forward our village to the future, was what she remembered repeating in school. Though after she graduated she never really did anything ninja related, it wasn’t expected of her so she never really took interest. However she head things, horrifying things about what ninjas did and she didn’t understand if they were at peace why did they need ninjas? The old lady who said that had caught Kei’s feeling towards the subject.

“That is an odd get up for a ninja, are you yourself not participating?” She asked, “Women should also participate, times are different nowadays, we can do more and contribute more than ever. There should be way more female ninjas ranking up then men, don’t you believe so young one?”

Kei didn’t know what to answer first or even how to answer them, “I…I…I um don’t really…I’m not…”

“A ninja who could barely hold a conversation, what has the world come to? I don’t believe I could trust someone with my life or my future grandchildren lives to one who can’t even answer simple questions!”

“I! Well, madam---“

“Do I look that old to you? Madam is what you call people who are about to die, do I look like I’m about to die young miss!?”

“No…I mean you look very good for your age, I just---“

“So you think I should be a rotting corpse by this age don’t you?”​
Kei mentally gave up after that, there was no way she could respond without putting another foot in her mouth. Though she heard a slight chuckle from Ms. Little, who was having a good laugh from the exchange between the two. 

“Don’t tease her now Ms. Yomi, Kei here is a shrine maiden from the beach. She comes here with her sister from time to time and never bothers a soul. She’s really nice and I doubt she could deal with your teasing.” Ms. Little said as she laughed a bit. 

That was teasing?!

Ms. Yomi smiled, “I see…Such a green eared child, though you need a grow a back bone sweetie, you could have stopped me and answered all my questions if you just took the time out and answered them in order.”



Kei didn’t know what to say but she just nodded her head. She only wanted to eat candy nothing else.


----------



## Cjones (May 15, 2014)

*Chunin Exams V*

Her questioned seemed to be a bit of a sour note for the red-haired boy. His smile immediately turned upside down as he laid his head up against the nearby wall. The incident in question must have been a pretty big deal, to say the least. Kyo looked as if he was in pretty deep thought on how exactly to answer the. A few seconds pasted before he finally began to talk again, opening up with a little history about his clan and about how their bloodline worked. 

Now, normally, this would be the moment where Marietta would stop him and politely say ?That ain?t what I asked you.? Cause it wasn?t what she asked him. She asked him about the incident between Edie and himself, not for background information on something he really couldn?t give an iota of a fuck about, in the slightest. But, for once, she wasn?t going to do that to this poor bambino. It seemed what happened between the both of them was actually deeply connected to the blood of his clan and how they reacted to certain situations, so she let him talk. Plus it might have been good to gain a little background information about a possible enemy. 

This being the chunin exams and all. 

As he told it, and from Marietta?s understanding, their clan have a rather violent tendencies because of the blood that flows through their body, which is even harder to control when you?re of a young age. While he spoke Kyo ran his fingers through his flowing ruby hair and continued to explain that, along with eyes of a similar color, having both of those features as red meant the blood of the clan was at its strongest in the body. The final gist of his explanation being that both of them got into a fight and he did something he wasn?t at all too proud of. 

He even apologized, but apparently it was something that a simple apology couldn?t fix. So he decided to let himself be called that. 

Once he finished explaining everything, Marietta gave him the blankest stare possible. 

?Summed up. You?re mental and so you went off on that muto bionda?and did something you regret.? That was the gist of what she figured he was saying. ?Which you think was a good enough reason, because of that, to pretty much? let her take away whatever manhood you could have possibly had?? She finished. 

?I have no clue what you did exactly, but if it was anything outside the realm of _breaking her jaw_, not only did you do it wrong but then she humiliated you afterwards.? 
​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (May 15, 2014)

*Makoto Ha*

NANAKO RESIDENCE

_________________​
*Beach Party III;*



After I extended my offer to the group one of the girls, the one with blonde-orange hair, turned around. No doubt to consult her friends about team tactics before accepting it. After all, who _didn't_ like beach ball? I stood, eagerly awaiting their response, unaware of the ominous sound that rumbled and tumbled further away. Before she could turn around to confirm my offer or even get a chance to discuss it with the group, a large round object shot forth from the golden plains of sand. To my amazement, it was a large ball of highly condensed sand, growing larger and larger as it accumulated more on it's warpath. Though my vision wasn't very clear from so far away, I could also vaguely make out a few arms and legs sticking out. The girl noticed it, too, but a few moments too late?it was too close, too big, to actually dodge, and it swallowed her up as well silently.

My eyes sparkled slightly at this. This party was just getting better and better, wasn't it?. "B-beach ball *ULTRA EDITION*?" I decided that it would be best to intercept and break apart the sand while it was still soft and before it could hit the sea itself. Or at least, that's what my plan was. I wasn't sure if I could actually do it, but it was worth a shot. Channeling chakra into my feet, I burst forth from the water in an explosion of speed, my body rotating leftwards while my right leg extended out. "*DAINAMIKKUUUUUUUU ENTOR-*-"

While I had imagined my foot smashing itself into the surface of the sand, it seemed that I had neglected to consider the speed and rotation of the giant sphere. My leg was thrown off force slightly by the spinning, and was then caught inside it, followed by the rest of my body as I soon found myself assimilated into it. *"REEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEN!"* I called out.​


----------



## luffy no haki (May 15, 2014)

*Shinkurou Kengo*

_We are here to train_

"Uhm...Takashi-sensei, what are we doin?here exactly?" I ask kinda confused. It?s been two days since I arrived from getting tha meteorite parts so tha oldman could forge me a new sword but since tha material seemed difficult to handle, he told me to wait some days before gettin?mah new weapon...Which I bet will be a complete beast! Raku is still sleeping by the way, what makes me think that I am here cause Takashi-sensei wants to talk about that; it pisses me off that he got so impressed with Raku?s performance during that trainin?session I didn?t witness...He pretty much made me look like a loser, dammit! even when i?m not around that cyclops makes me look bad!

"Isn?t that obvious, shitty monkey?"sensei replied still calling me with tha insult he uses to throw every time he has the chance. Do I really look like one?! Like a monkey? I mean, monkeys are freakin? awesome but I don?t wanna be called like that! "You?re weak. That brat accompanying you will leave you behind sooner than later and that pisses me off. Plus, i bet you barely know how to handle yourself without a katana so I will teach you something new, brat."ans so he said. Does he has to remind me everytime that I?m weaker than Raku?! That?s not what a loving teacher would do!....Oh yeah, he isn?t a loving teacher, just a goddamn maniac who happens to show me how to fight.

"I get all of that okay!? But ya?re tha one who hasn?t seen my awe-"I am silenced by a sword which gets stuck on the rock wall behind me as a small cut appears on mah cheek and a thin trail of blood comes out from it. "Shut the fuck up and pay attention. If you get distracted here you will die, I?ll make sure of it." I just feel the cold sweat comin? out from every pore of mah body as I look terrified at that sickening smile of his. He will do it!! He is so doing it!! If I screw up in this training this bastard won?t hold back and will definitely kill me! Someone, someone help me!! I?m so young and handsome, why should a wondaful guy like me be alone in this mountains with a crazy man like Takashi-sensei? I?m sure that I haven?t done anything bad enough for karma to assault me like this! Unless it?s pay back for the time I grabbed that milf?s boobs...or the one when I slapped Ayaka-chan?s ass...or when I- Well whatever, i?m sure this sorta punishment is goin?overboard!

"I-is that so? I-if that?s how things are I better go ba-" but before I could start to walk, a kunai stopped me in mah tracks. God if ya exist, I?m sure ya hate me. With waterfalls coming from my eyes I look at my blue-haired teacher, he is making a face that gives me bad vibes "Stop being a fucking chicken and come here or what? you scared? Well, I don?t think you can learn this as fast nor give it a good use like that other brat could anyway. A loser will always be a loser apparently"

What did he just say? He not only called me chicken but also loser and even more...was he trying to provoke me? if so, HE KNOWS VERY WELL HOW TO PUSH MY BUTTONS!!!"Ya don?t believe in me!? Damn, right now I?ll show ya that I can master whatever ya throw at me in no time, sensei!!"I exploded  in the end.

"Good, then let?s start with your training. You?ll be learning the Soul Crushing Strike" 
​


----------



## Bringer (May 16, 2014)

*Shurui Yamanaka*
*Beach Time*


Luckily after her failed attempt at explaining the whole situation Hakaizen decided to jump in. With the misconception cleared up Kirisaki began to apologize, but before she could finish Shurui spotted Edie leaving. Seeing this as her opportunity she ran after the Nakano breaking free from Hakaizen's grip. She couldn't afford to miss this chance, seeing how she was from black side her only chances of attending the Sakura Haruno Medical Academy was to get somebody as influential as Edie to recommend her.  As she ran she turned her head. "S-Sorry! I really need to do something real fast!" Besides... It's not like she was abandoning them. After all they did mention they were going outside as well. 

Upon going through the doors that led to the beach but there was no Edie Nakano. Turning her head side to side she couldn't find the girl, and Hakaizen's group somehow got in front of the Yamanaka. Out of nowhere a giant ball of sand swooped by and swallowed people up. One of those people being the girl who had accused Shurui of dating Hakaizen. "W-Wha!" She watched in horror as the tremendous ball of sand continued to roll. Perhaps Edie with in there...

_"Thing Shurui... Think!"_ Immediately preforming the body flicker technique, the girl enhanced her already excellent speed to appear ahead of the ball of sand. Her plan was simple, she'd plant an explosive tag on the sandy ground, and after getting out of the way detonate it immediately before the ball reached it. By doing this the explosion would not harm those inside of it, but the shockwave would provide the force to disperse the monstrosity of sand. Reaching for where her ninja tools would be... She remembered one thing.

She didn't bring her ninja tools to the party.

"O-Oh no!" She turned around and tried to make a break for it, but was engulfed along with everyone else. Once again her efforts to be useful... Were fruitless.


----------



## luffy no haki (May 16, 2014)

*Shinkurou Kengo*

_Soul Crushing Strike I_
​

"Wait wait wait!! Hold it a goddamn second, sensei!"I spit out as mah body jumps backwards dodging a lightning release technique comin? at me. Seriously what kinda training is this one? By tha explanation he gave me, only thing i need is a good chakra control and a taijutsu capability good enough to not be swayed around by some nobody but what?s tha point of makin? me run around escaping from deadly ninjutsu, kenjutsu and taijutsu!? Shouldn?t I be training my chakra control instead?! Agh, not again! Leaping forward i roll on the ground to dodge Takashi-sensei?s sword whcih was about to pin my head to the ground.

"Hey,hey. If you just keep runing away you won?t be able to come out of this. The technique you are trying to learn should be able to stop most of people on their tracks despite the simple mechanics of it, so...STOP MY FUCKING ATTACKS, SHITTY MONKEY!" it?s easier said than done!! Who in the fucking world aside from a Kage level fighter could stop a freakin?monster like ya!? Ya?re just askin? tha impossible, sensei.

Giving up onmy current escape, I dash at full speed towards him while making the ram hand seal; since I?m not very good with my chakra control, I have to do that sign to mold my chakra properly. I direct my energy towards my right arm as I see my fist being involved in a very dim light and when I feel like enough chakra?s been stored, I throw a punch at Takashi-sensei?s abs...but nothing happens what the heck!? andwher ethe hell did the glow of my fist go!?"Your chakra dispersed before touching me, that was a normal punch, retard!!"and why did you have to hit me to say that?!

"Ugh, you are just no good. I give up."he said as he started to walk away. What?s wrong now?"Listen, I?ll be gone for three hours, when I come back I will make you show me the technique and if you haven?t reached a point where it is useful in batte by then, I will just cut your head off and give it to the eagles at the top of the mountain."holy shit! that?s scary, man! why are you smiling while threatening a fourteen years old teenager like that? After that he left me alone and if ya are wondering, yeah I almost peed mah pants.

Knowing that sensei wasn?t exactly joking here, I immediately got on gear to start, I think I already grasped what I should do. Instantly made tha ram hand seal and stretched out my open hand, I can get the feelin? of mah chakra running through my arm and slowly filling all of tha structure of that part of my body, ya know just the same as when water fills out different closed paths that converge in one big one, well here is the opposite, the big one gets separated in five different paths. Then I close my fist and with all of my strength I deliver a punch at the wall of stone.

*CRACK!*


----------



## Vergil (May 16, 2014)

*Kagami Rei*


Her very own apartment! She was an independent woman! (never mind that papa paid for it). She walked into the spacious, modern new pad and had an ear to ear grin. HD TV, Jacuzzi, gym, a little sauna and a four poster bed. It came with a maid and a butler and it was freaking awesome!

“Jeeves! It’s gonna be awesome. Get me a soda!” She said and plopped onto the leather couch. “uuuuh, this is heaven.”

“Here you are ma’am and it’s not Jeeves, it’s….”

“OK OK Sebastian, I don’t need your life story. I have things to plot. Like how to save the world and stuff. Oh my god it has a balcony!” Kagami said leaping out of her chair, causing the butler to dive for the soda as it was flung.

She had always been like this and the butler, whose real name eluded him sometimes due to the multitude of names Kagami called him, had been with the eccentric teen since she could speak and chose him at the tender age of 4. Same applied to the cross dressing maid, though you could never tell as he/she was absolutely gorgeous.

The Butler looked on as Kagami leaned on the balcony. He could point out many, many flaws of the spoiled little brat but the size of her heart was not one of them. Despite the arguments they got into, Kagami would never give the ‘I wish you the best in your future endeavours speech.’

*Crack!*

The Balcony’s wooden frame snapped and Kagami fell out of the window. Both maid and butler ran to the window to see what would become of the Daimyo’s daughter as she fell three stories. Oddly they heard laughter.


----------



## Kyuuzen (May 16, 2014)

*Location:* _Konohagakure_
*Company:* _Falling Rich Girl_​
Hakaizen slid open the window of the Chuunin Exams testing room and leaped out of it, grateful to be rid of both the test and the crazy blonde psychopath.  He sighed a tad forlornly, recalling the words of the examiner.  She was willing to kill him, but and she had hit him so hard he had cratered the ground.  He managed to block the strike, but the chuunin had serious doubts about his ability to defeat the girl.  Was she really that strong?  He clenched his fists scoffing arrogantly.  *"Screw that.  I am not gonna get beat by some crazed blonde chick.  I'm gonna kick the crap out of her."*  He grinned to himself as he folded his arms and rounded a corner.

He stepped out onto the streets of Konoha in time to hear the sound of wood snapping and... laughter?  He looked up to see a girl falling from a high up building.  His eyes went wide and he tucked into a sprint, using the shunshin technique to increase how quickly he could get to the building.  He leaped, focusing chakra to the soles of his feet, allowing him to stand on the vertical wall.  He continued sprinting up the side of the wall, closing the distance on the girl before jumping and catching her mid descent.  He leaned into a backflip and landed easily on the sidewalk.

He set the girl down, taking a quick exhale.  *"Hey,"* he said, standing to his full height.  *"Are you okay?  What the Hell happened up there?"*


----------



## Kei (May 16, 2014)

_[Chunin Exams; Zyana]
[Coffee and Cake]
_​
Zyana looked at Satoshi for a minute. She smiled like a mother who received a handmade gift from a child.  The gift was of course ugly but it held high sentimental value, one that she will always remember. That is how Satoshi words affected her, a simple sentence that even she would be able to understand. To progress through life she would have to give up apart of herself, but she already gave up so much. Even now as she talked to him, memories of Spoon Island became more like a sweet dream than actual reality. Sakura, her mother, her friends, all of them seemed like a part of a dream that she made up. 

?That seems about right.? She whispered underneath her breath a bit, maybe that was one of the reasons why she felt that way. There was something in her heart refusing to give up that Spoon Island was gone, that in a way everything was okay, and that one day she would wake up from all a bad nightmare. Her eyes fell to the floor, how childish was she to believe that would come to act?  Why did she think something like that, why couldn?t she move forward with her life?

At one point she was ready, ready to leave everything behind and start a new life with Emiya, but her heart wasn?t ready. Soon her own mind started to turn on her. She smiled weakly as she stood straight up and rustled her hands in Satoshi hair. One day they will be enemies, one day he might kill her or she might kill him, but that one day wasn?t today. Moving both of her hands down to his face she mushed his cheeks together forcing his lips to pucker. Taking her ring fingers, she then pulled his cheeks far apart and forced him to smile. 

?I wanted to see it one last time.? She said removing her hands away from his face before looking at him, ?Your smile?I wanted to see it??

?I know you?ve been thinking about it, I don?t even have to say it, do I? So when that day comes and if you win, promises me that you keep moving forward and find something that makes you happy. And when I mean happy, I mean not this, get married and have kids, or run a business?? Zyana let out a pathetic laugh before shaking her head, ?And I?m not saying I?m going to just give up, I?ll fight twice as hard and grow strong too?And if I win.?

She pulled apart his cheeks to make him smile again, ?I won?t forget the good times we shared ? Continue to grow strong Satoshi?Strong and stronger until one day there is no one left standing at the top by your side. I will do the same??


----------



## Kei (May 16, 2014)

_[Chunin Exams; Kyo Minami]
[Spices]​_
?You are as tactful as a cactus?? Kyo said blankly as he looked at her, but he appreciated it, believe it or not.  She was right. He did let Edie humiliate him to the extreme during that mission, and even now he was running away scared from her.  The once proud member of his clan and the burning flame of Fuzenkagure was beaten by a girl, and she didn?t even lay a hand on him. The thought of him on his hands and knees begging for forgiveness was downright laughable. Kyo released a loud groan, it was her fault! The blonde bitch was a pain in his side, as if someone placed a knife right where Kyo couldn?t reach and pull it out. 

He took a deep breath as he thought about it, ?Thanks?Mari?? He wasn?t allowed to call her princess or Miss, so he was going to do the next best thing and shorten her name. 

?Despite you being as comforting as a porcupine, I have to admit even to myself you kind of have a point.? Kyo laughed as he was trying to push every button, but he really did appreciate it. Kyo let it slide for way too long, and he didn?t out right hurt her. Though when he got the chance, he?ll repay her for the dress but also lay down the law towards their interactions. He didn?t like her and she didn?t like him, so good riddance to a knife in his side and hello freedom.  Kyo stretched his body a bit, before looking over at Marietta. 

?Don?t go into pep talk?? Kyo said looking at her seriously, ?You are the worse person for the job or any team building things.?

However as he said this, he felt a slight weight from his shoulders gone. She might have been rough but she made a point and that point did get across no matter how rude it might have been. Kyo smiled to himself. The woman wasn?t a princess but a warrior porcupine. The image of a porcupine wearing armor and calling people bambina and bambino made Kyo chuckle a bit.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (May 16, 2014)

*Ren Houki*

NANAKO RESIDENCE

_________________​
*Beach Party IV;*













When the Houki saw the mass clump of shingle collect and roll towards Makoto, he expected him to just leap out of the way and avoid it altogether. Instead, he leapt up and tried to break it with physical strength, only to get swallowed up inside of it as well. What was worse is that he even called out his name before he got absorbed entirely—even if he wanted to, he couldn't just ignore him anymore. Ren cursed under his breath, breaking into a sprint as he collected three nearby float boards. *"You moron!"* He shouted, even though it was highly unlikely that the boy could hear him at this point. From inside his back pocket, he produced three tags, each signed with the sigils 'forbidden' on them and slapped them onto the surfaces of the boards. 

Taking them into one hand, he sliced them through the air like he would with shuriken—they were more or less the same weight, anyway and skipped them across the water ahead of where the massive sand ball was rolling until they lost momentum and just floated. With the third board still in hand, he used a shunshin to leap across a stretch of the water to give himself momentum, then brought the EVA foam underneath his feet, using the acceleration of his body flicker to surf across the water until he was immediately in front of the sand ball and adjacent to the two kickboards he had set up. With a large splash, the ball of sand entered the water, hardening as it continued to rolled towards him. _"I better be quick."_ Ren thought to himself. 

Kicking the board out of the water with his foot, the Houki forms a seal and then catches it with his right hand. Then, he held it out with both hands as if to block the sand sphere—a fool's move, if anybody who didn't know the Houki saw him. *"Gofū Kekkai!"* He called, causing the three chakra-infused tags to give off a bright blue glow. From the board, a thin translucent layer of chakra formed like water leaking out of a flask until it took the shape of a large shining wall, ready to absorb the kinetic energy of the ball and kill it's momentum completely. ​


----------



## Vergil (May 16, 2014)

*Kagami Rei*

Instead of the hard ground and subsequent pain that she was expecting, Kagami fell into the arms of a boy/man. She couldn’t really decide how old he was as her eyes stared into his. He had red hair and a stern face, but yet was kind enough to not let Kagami get hurt. A knight! It was fate! Just like in the stories. He had run up a wall like a superhero and caught her, setting her down gently and not doing anything perverted. A gentleman.

“I….I’m just fine. Thank you! Um….just wait one moment.” Kagami said a little flustered at so suddenly meeting her dream man – not like all the other men she thought were her dream man.

She had to make a good impression, well a better one, as falling out of a window wasn’t the best. She turned around and hid her hand seal as she made her bust two cups bigger with a henge.

Turning she looked at the man, only to find that her centre of gravity had changed and she stumbled forward, straight into his arms again. This time she went beet red through her own embarrassment. She stood up straight and cleared her throat.

 “Um….I’m Kagami Rei. I just felt like jumping off my balcony. A girl like me is the height of grace and class and accidents don’t happen. Even that stumble just now was actually a test for your reflexes because….um….you have been appointed as my personal bodyguard by order of the Daimyo’s Daughter. Congratulations you passed the test. Here is some money as you first payment.” She said handing him a wad of cash

What the hell was she doing? She couldn’t back out now as the stupid words had already left her stupid face.


----------



## luffy no haki (May 16, 2014)

*Uchiha Akaya/Liquid Time*

*Play time, beach time V​*
Akaya couldn?t believe how shit scalated so quickly ina  amtter of moments. At first he just went back to where Kirisaki, Hakaizen and Shurui were advertising the princess of the Uchiha clan that Edie Nakano was the older blonde who was making a little scene at the beach; he felt relieved a little when the black-haired girl ran off to help and meet both Edie and the youngest blonde but it was then that he heard a shout. Before they all could react, an enormous sand ball got Edie, Suzume, Manami and Kirisaki trapped. How coudl a freaking sand ball even do that?!

"Why even during a mere party she has to get in troubles!?" Akaya exclaimed not really believing what just happened with the princess. Before eh could get into action, the othe golden-haired girl, Shurui, tried to stop the ball. The jinchuuriki raised an eyebrow which was followed by a sigh of annoyance when he saw that the young woman was nothing but useless and even more, also got trapped"Seriously, is everyone here a bunch of morons?!"he said dodging the ball as his mind was already trying to think on a plan, how would he be able to get them out of that ball? His only concern was about Manami and Kirisaki though. For a second he doubted about using a katon technique but that wouldn?t end up well."Tch"he let out as he deems the fastest way to do it to use the Tsuga taught to him by Kaito.

Before he coudl think anymore, his sight got a glimpse of a known person some distance in front of the sand ball, Ren Houki. The Uchiha boy smiled as he thought that probably the blue-haired genin could be able to do something but still he himself couldn?t stay still and wait, his priority was the princess?well being. Immediately he started to run forward, behind the ball, then he heard the kightning release user?s words  "Gofū Kekkai!" He called and teh Uchiha was able to see the translucent layer of chakra that appeared as it took the shape of a large shining wall. "Good job, Sparky!!"he yelled as the sand ball collided with the wall. 

"Hey tomato-head! That silly gal is your friend, right? Give me a hand here, dude! See that no one gets hurt."Akaya spout and seeing that while it was losing speed and movement, the sand ball was still active, the Uchiha boy jumped high. Hopefully no one from the Inuzuka clan would see him, indeed he was praying for no one of said clan to be there._"TSUGA!!"_he called the name if his technique in his mind. Usually one would start to spin with his arms open making the radius of the attack a bit wider but this time, the young ANBU put his hands together and stretched them forawrd, narrowing the tip of the tornado created by the spinning so the strength could be concentrated in one point by the time of impact.

Like that the attack collided with the sand ball, as the Uchiha was hoping his friend and the girl he was meant to protect wouldn?t get hurt. How does a party turns into that?


----------



## LunarCoast (May 16, 2014)

Chaos Theory said:


> *[Test Room, Konohagakure]​*​
> [Chūnin Exams Woes]​
> 
> The Kunoichi sighed and planted her free hand right in the middle of her face. How could anyone in this day and age go through life and be illiterate? Her eyes open and those soft pink eyes lock onto those bottomless red eyes. "...",  "pu-pu-",  "Akane?" Mizuirono was almost in shock, was Akane trying to do what it appeared that she was trying to do?  "Pu-Pu" a snicker can be heard as the wolf broke into a short fit of laughter. "What is she trying to ask?" the Kunoichi asked now flustered as the girl merely stood before her twisting one pointer finer on the other as a confound and flustered look crossed her features.
> ...



Hatori closes his eyes taking a deep breath, becoming relaxed and focusing on what was important in his mind, why he had come here and what promises he had made to his mother. Then the fog of his mind lifted, throwing away all his feelings and focusing solely upon this the whispers that had kept him awake the night before and concerned him become clear; _Fate exists, but to believe you cannot escape it is admitting defeat. Fate exists not as a single timeline but as a web of events that connect everyone together, do not mistake it as certainty. See it as the potential for greatness; humanity has the capability to weave its own past, present, and future. Fate, is not linear._

Hatori smirks pushing himself off the wall standing firm as he glares at Ogama, "I'll see you on the battlefield." He passed him by before pushing open the door and entering back into the examination room to check on if they had gotten their results you. Ogama meanwhile chuckles, "I look forward to it Warden."

Coming into the room he is surprised by the group at the centre of the room including the examination officer who is presently speaking to a younger shinobi, her eyes and hair were by far the most distinguishing features without even considering her clothing, both sharing red shades. He over hears the mention of giving away the correct responses to the examinations and only smirks, this didn't bother him much even if the only snippets he heard gave the correct impression even if someone gave him all the correct responses he'd still only take it as seriously as sleeping.

He simply sits down upon one of the many tables and watches the group continue their discussion but makes no attempt to hide his presence, in fact made it blatantly obvious when he shuts the door behind him with some strength. It wasn't exactly polite for him to interrupt them, but the girl still spiked his interest he hadn't seen anyone with eyes or hair like that before and he was more than curious as to what it meant. The scrolls and records he uncovered back home revealed that much to him, that every minor detail meant something unique or special. In his case it was both April and Amagumo, and he would never deny that to anyone.


----------



## Serp (May 16, 2014)

*To Kill a Mockingbird Chuunin Exams I*

_To Kill a Mockingbird
Chuunin Exams - I_












Otori had barely returned from his journey and the Chuunin exams were already upon him. He could have deferred but with this sword on his back he felt like he had the energy and resolve to do anything.

Otori stood in the crowd and listened to the Hokage speak and introduce the Chuunin exams, and then the eggs appeared.

_Be careful Otori-kun, don't get overzealous. 

_Otonami, the name of his sword and the soul of the Banshee that possessed, spoke to him. As she often had ever since he rescued her and the sword from her tomb. He promised to feed his chakra into the sword allowing Otonami to channel images of sound and thus herself through Otori and allow her to see herself. And Otori in return could use the power of the banshee that remained in the sword. His ability to taste chakra that he touched, allowed a stronger link between the two. Otori could feel how Otonami was feeling and vice-versa. 

The sword was polished and strapped to his back, his blindfold was now removed, but he kept his headphones on, which were connected to his Dictaphone on his waist, it acted as a sound buffer when switched off, but also allowed his to access his cache of sounds when it was turned on. This dictaphone lay next to his bladed mirror as they hung off his waist. He normally covered his eyes with cloth, in order to muffle his vision so he would only see things clearly when he focused. But during his time collecting the Weeping Jian, he had to remove it, and he saw no point in returning it as he entered the Chuunin exams. 

"Eggs huh." Otori said to himself, or himself and Otonami, it wasnt really that clear, but no matter. 

After the speech had ended he walked upto the egg that had been assigned to him, and he grasped it. Upon grasping it, he could not taste an external chakra only sense a tugging and he let his energy flow into the egg, which off course was also tainted with Otonami's chakra, but nevermind. Then the egg hatched.



It was a mockingbird. At first Otori felt upset, he wanted something like a bat or a mole, but this bird looked so feeble. But then he remembered the strength of a mockingbird, and the more he thought about it, the more it fit his personality, it was colour coded the same as him, it was a free flying spirit the same as his, the connection to the air and the wind, and last but not least its amazing abilities with sound. Yes he was a mockingbird, if the others hoped to win this chuunin exams they would have to be willing to kill a mockingbird. 

----

But Enough of that, the intelligence aspect of the test was starting. The Paper was allocated to him, with his name printed firmly on the paper. As he sat down Otori placed the sword next to him, he could only hear and use Otonami when he was touching the blade, and he was determined to do this exam himself. Otori being born into darkness meant he was much less able to absorb information from the world when he was young, but he made up for that when he was able, he enjoyed learning and new experiences, hopefully that would come in handy during this exam.

20 questions, about a wide variety of things, Otori smiled as he looked at the test and began his writing, until the only sound in the air he could recognise making dancing patterned over his desk were the sounds of his strokes and answers. The Chuunin exams had begun, would Otori be able to handle it??...​


----------



## Cjones (May 16, 2014)

*Chunin Exams VI*

?A cactus has thorns, so you probably should think about being one. You could've shown your thorns, am I right?? She replied. 

Marietta was sure she was coming off as a bit of a hard ass, or perhaps maybe even a bitch, but she just had to let him know up front. Giving someone the chance to humiliate you in such a way is a critical blow to the pride as well as a great show of weakness. When vultures see weakness, they begin to swarm just waiting for the right time to swoop in and tear apart your carcass when you least aspect them, whether dead or alive. Once that happens it?s almost impossible to recover, as now everyone knows how to get to you. A lesson she learned from years of observing ?business? back home. 

Though despite her rather gruff and straightforward approach, Kyo seemed rather grateful for the whole thing. Even calling her ?Mari? which caused her to frown just a bit. It wasn?t a bad thing per say, shortening her name, but it always brought back memories of a certain someone. A certain someone that should couldn?t believe would constantly plague her mind every time she interacted with another male. Just how deep was he imprinted her mind? 

?Perch? ? sempre nella mia testa?? She found herself grumbling under her breathe. It was beginning to get frustrating to say the least. 

("Why is he constantly in my head?")

She would have to deal with that later. Once she turned her attention back to Kyo, he gave a serious look before mention something about her not being very good at peps talks and that she should avoid given them. This wasn?t exactly a pep talk in her case anyway. This was more of a ?what the fuck were you thinking letting some chick completely pull your man card and tear it up into little pieces? type deal. 

?You have a point. I?m ain?t the nicest person in the slightest nor will I ever be, so cheering someone has never been my forte but being frank is.? She explained. ?If you consider it a pep talk, good for you, you know? If not then consider it criticism for being such a bischero. So next time you know.? She kicked her feet back up on the table as she looked his way. 

?Break her jaw.? ​


----------



## Kyuuzen (May 16, 2014)

*Muneakira Hakaizen Liquid Time Event*
_The Beach?_​
Hakaizen had been all for hitting the beach with Kirisaki, Shurui, and the Uchiha, when Shurui darted off after Edie.  She must have been waiting for her chance to meet the girl.  He shrugged and looked over at Kirisaki, who was gushing embarrassment at assuming he and Shurui were together.  He rose a hand, shaking his head.  *"No, it's fine, Kirisaki-san, let's just go play that Beach Ball game-"*  He stopped when she looked away.  He heard it, too.  A... rumbling?  He looked in the direction she was gazing in to see a gigantic ball made of clumped sand and people.  Before he could react to this information, however, Kirisaki and Shurui were swallowed up by the massive orb.

A silver-haired youth, probably around his age rushed past him, forming seals.  A shinobi?  Hakaizen followed him toward the rapidly approaching ball, determined to help.  His tattoos began to emit their glow as his strength in creased, the boost in power fluctuating wildly.  The boy finished his string of seals and erected a chakra barrier to halt the ball, and the Uchiha rushed past him, shouting at him to give him a hand before he turned himself into a human drill and shooting into the mass of sand.  Hakaizen grinned.  *"Taking orders from this guy...  That pisses me off, but I guess I'll follow suit, this time!"*

He slammed his fist into his opposite palm, before leaping off of the ground, clearing the height of the ball almost effortlessly.  He clamped his hands together into a two-fisted hammer punch, held high above his head.  *"GraaaaAAAAHHHHHHH!!!!"*  He swung his fists down, striking the orb as the Uchiha drilled through it, the structural integrity already weakened.  With a rumble the sand ball split down the middle, clumps of sand sliding apart and breaking off, allowing people to escape it.  It wasn't all the way destroyed yet, however, and Hakaizen landed behind it, spinning in air so he was facing the orb.  He cocked back a fist and threw a wild straight punch, blowing off another chunk.


----------



## luffy no haki (May 16, 2014)

*Uchiha Akaya/Liquid Time*

*Play time, beach time VI​*
As soon as his technique impacted with the ball, Akaya began to drill through the sand in which apparently he would even be able to swim a little if he stopped his spinning motion. Concentrating and using his nose to locate the people inside it so he doesn?t hurt them, the Uchiha lad began to wriggle as much as possible before coming out from another side of the sphere. Without stopping he lashed out for a second time against the sand orb as his ears could hear someone else trying to help with the problem in hand; by the voice, it seemed to be Hakaizen whose new nickname, courtesy of Akaya, was "Tomato-head". 

Whatever the red-haired boy was doing seemed to work as the black-haired fourteen-year-old began to dig into the sand. He somehow noticed that some people among the ones trapped, managed to escape but there were still a few ones inside. Obviously with Manami as his main priority, the jinchuuriki sped up the rotation of his technique coming out from another spot of the ball. He repeated the process another five times making his efforts and Hakaizen?s to weaken the spherical structure to be a success.

"That should be enough!"he said coming out from the sphere and stopping the passing fang in mid air before landing with ease. Suddenly from one moment to another, what an instant ago was an enormous ball of sand capable of trapping inside many people, dumped into a pile of sand which splashed around simulating an effect similar to water. Now the thing was to find and take out the people under that. Sniffing a little around , Akaya walked to a determined point and with strength punched the sand before taking it out rapidly; his hand grabbing the wrist of someone well known to him."Princess...You gotta be careful."he said emotionless though it seemed more like a scolding.

*cough**cough*she coughed out some sand that got in her mouth before raising her head and look at her bodyguard"Eeeeh, but it wasn?t my fault!! And it was funny, let?s try it again!"she said not really reflecting on the silly situation"No"the boy replied coldly as the Uchiha heiress started to throw a funny tantrum which he, of course, ignored."Oi Tomato-head, Shinko-san and the silly blonde should be around there"he said pointing at a specific place among the sand"I don?t know who that is but there should be a guy buried around there"he announced later, poiting at the opposite side of where he was. He didn?t know whose smell that was but someone should know him, right?

"And..."going over to a new spot"The other two gals should be..."he doubted for a second before burying his hands in there and after a few seconds he pulled out two arms, they seemed kind of different, one clearly bigger than the other"Yeah, here."he finished by finding Suzume and Edie though only their arms were out for the moment.


----------



## Kei (May 16, 2014)

_[Chunin Exams; Kyo Minami]
[Spices]_​
Kyo sighed a bit, she was rough around the edges but she was a good girl. Despite all the rudeness and bluntness that leaked out when she talked, she was an interesting girl. Kyo smiled a bit, she might look like a warrior and talks like someone with no tact. Kyo could see the girl that was in her, and that was a very interesting thing. He lightly tapped her shoulder with a playful punch before smiling at her.

?If you ever find you way into Fuzenkagure, drop by the Fennikkusu compound we could hang out sometimes. There is this place that has the spiciest ramen in the whole world, located right in Fuzenkagure, because we are known as the land that knows the beauty of red.? Kyo nodded his head proudly, but he laughed a little more, ?But in all seriousness, find yourself in Fuzen, just hit me up and we can hang out sometimes.?

?Get you out of the boring sticks of Konaha, and show you what it?s like to have fun in Fuzenkagure.? Kyo smirk proud of his village and mostly everything in it, and as he said his village name Kyo felt a little weird from being apart from it too long. Homesickness was a real thing for Kyo, and it was for a reason that Kyo didn?t really like to talk about. At home he was comfortable, he could be who he wanted to be, but here in Konaha he was representing his clan and their village. He wasn?t him but he was his whole village in one package, their hopes and dreams, their ambition, it was all his to carry, and Kyo didn?t want to disappoint the people that was looking up to him. 

As she continued to talk Kyo eyes narrowed, never mind the interesting woman bit, she was a hardcore man. 

?Such a rough woman?? Kyo sighed a bit, ?But interesting nonetheless, I?ll take what you said to heart and try not to meet you under the same circumstance again.?

Though the next thing she said took him off guard a bit, so much so he had jumped and bashed his own head on the wall behind him. Kyo took a sharp intake of breath as he held his own head, but he looked at her. She was dead serious about punching the girl in the jaw, but there wasn?t a single look in her eyes that said she wasn?t serious. 

?God?You must really hate her?? Kyo said as he rubbed the developing bump in the back of his head.


----------



## Kyuuzen (May 16, 2014)

*Location:* _Konohagakure_
*Company:* _Boob Changing Rich Girl_​
Hakaizen was taken a bit aback by the fact that the girl was not only totally unfazed by the dangerous fall, but had been laughing it off.  She claimed that she had done it by choice, and that she was just fine and then turned away from him for a second before turning back to face him, her breasts inexplicably larger than they had been before.  She tripped forward and he managed to react fast enough to catch her, raising an eyebrow at her as she fell into his arms.  She turned red and stood straight up.

Apparently, it had all been part of some master plan to test his reaction time and reflexes, because he had been selected to be her bodyguard.  And apparently she was the daughter of the daimyo.  Now, he wasn't the smartest guy around, but EVERYONE knew what the daimyo was.  Before he could express his disbelief in being chosen for the position, she pressed a wad of cash into his hand.

And his eyes went wide as fucking saucers.

He gave a quick bow, being as respectful as he could, before reciting *"How may I serve you today, madam."*


----------



## SoulTaker (May 16, 2014)

*Zellous Kazama
Chuunin Exam: Bond of Necessity*

When people make offhand comments in a group conversation it is easy for things to be glossed over, but the story Kirisaki told, well how the hell do you gloss that one over?

"I know exactly what you mean on that front...One of my most embarrassing moments was when I was forced to kiss Edie Nakano, and Ryoko Hyuga, one of her classmates, simply took a picture of the moment and laughed it up. Yup, it has got to be the most embarrassing moment of my life."

Not that he had any impure intentions for the nun, but Zell couldn't not create a mental image of her making out with Edie. A voyeuristic Hyuuga Ryoko as well there to snap shot the moment for posterity? The salaciousness of the situation was one thing, but the sensationally sensualist account that played in Zell's head was much more... let's just say glorious. Not wanting to be rude Zell did his best to compartmentalize the fantasy into the back right corner of his mind while listening to Kirisaki speak. He didn't want to be a thirsty creeper like other guys would have, jumping in and making some corny comment or creeping with over inquisition. Kirisaki was a nun and she definitely would not respond to that in an interested way, and quite frankly that wasn't something Zell was brazen enough to do. The real important thing or at least the legitimately exciting part was what she said.

"Well if you're willing to work with me then consider me an ally."

She agreed to an alliance. An imaginary air bubble formed above Zell's head with a chibi version of himself jumping for joy, which was a stark dichotomy to the stoic aura he was doing his best to exude. For someone that was usually so in control of his emotions Zell couldn't suppress the burgeoning excitement of actually meeting a person who fell completely under the bar of being a rotting dipshit. The thought that she would betray him never really crossed his mind, she didn't seem like that kind of person. There were no upside down crosses and Zell felt he could trust her more than other's he had met.

Given that he had been out of commission for so long and to his knowledge Edie nor Ryoko never tried to reach out to him it was safe to assume the closest thing to a friend he had was this nun he had known for all of five minutes. He took a second and looked her over resolving to read her flow as she commented on her particular proclivity to using needles as part of her fighting style.

"Needles... nice I think this is going to be the start of a good partnership. I guess my specialty would be defense oriented Taijutsu, but I have some ninjutsu as well. My trainer, a woman named Tenshi, says... well she doesn't really say anything too encouraging actually..." 

Zell trailed off and tried to think of where he was going with bringing up Tenshi as he tried to rack his brain for any point of encouragement. He felt like you were suppose to throw out some sort of encouraging platitude your trainer, mentor, or sensei offered about you when going into something like the Chuunin Exams. Nothing really came to mind except for the fact that Tenshi no longer thought he'd get himself killed. Shaking off the negative flow he turned his attention back on Kirisaki.

"If we play our cards right we could compliment each other pretty well..."

Zell began to stroke his chin as if deep in thought. At this point now that he had finally gotten her to agree to an alliance, well what now? He hadn't really thought ahead and while he could go back to asking her questions he was liable to probably screw everything up and say something stupid again. It got awkwardly silent now to the point where he pretty much had to say something.

"I hate the flak jackets. They sucked 200 years ago and they still suck now, am I right? Tradition is really lame like that, don't you think?"

The words kind of just diarrhea'd out of his mouth. He really had nothing interesting to say to Kirisaki and now he was beginning to flounder. Considering how honest she had been maybe if he told her about his difficulties she would understand?

"Something I haven't told you is that I get...well... you see.... you see the thing is... I don't really.... well.... actually....yea..."

Zell just meandered not really saying anything despite words coming out of his mouth. He didn't know how to properly make the situation clear to Kirisaki.

"Basically I suck at talking to girls. So I apologize beforehand for saying anything weird. I'm doing my best to get over my issue, but obviously I still have problems and can get really flustered. I hope you don't want to back out of our partnership knowing that I'm kind of awkward around you...I'm not a creep, I swear! I just never really learned how to be 'cool', I guess." ​


----------



## Vergil (May 17, 2014)

"Huh?!" Kagami stared at the guy.

So, it had worked?  She had incredibly hot guy-true love of her life for....for how long? And did she just pay...to be with someone? Did that make him a prostitute or something? Kagami's eyes went to a far away place with blindfolds and handcuffs and oohs and ahhs. Stop it! She didn't know his name and was thinking lewd thoughts - but then she always did.  She shook herself from the fantasy and huffed. She thought to herself for a little while.

'I've had servants all my life, this guy isn't any different. Let's see how good a servant he will make.' Kagami's eyes gleamed and she hopped onto his back.

"Onwards bodyguard! To the cake buffet!" She ordered and pointed to the general direction. First thing was first, if he was truly the one then he needed to be comfortable with her stuffing her face from time to time. She certainly wasn't like those girls that were self conscious about the food she liked. Fuck that, she loved food and if they were too worried about how much she was eating whilst they were together then they would be kicked to the curb. The buffet wasn't that far and as she held on tight to the man noticed that already the people around them looked at them strangely. This was normal though for her - from a young age she was used to servants at her back and call and getting them to 'be her feet' for a few hours was relatively normal around the house. Though her father was all about dignity and honor, Kagami was a rare sort, mostly due to the company she kept - but that was a story for another day. For now her mind was on cake.


----------



## Kei (May 17, 2014)

_[The Dedicated Shrine Maiden of the Sea; Kei Sili]
[Responsibilities Arc; Part Three]​_
?Thank you for your purchase, but next time Kei bring your sister.?

Kei smiled warmly, ?Yeah I will, the next time she is free I?ll bring her along.?

Ms. Little smiled at the thought and handed back Kei?s bag of goodies. She could wait to tear into them, all the different flavors combined to make an awesome concoction of sweet deliciousness.  Miki herself would probably be happy with the mixture of candy because of the gummy worms inside. Kei smiled to herself, anytime she made a suicide candy bag, Miki would pick out all the gummy worms first and then eat the other things. The point of the suicide bag was just grab a handful of candy and eat it, so many different flavors at once is flavor overload. 

?Oh my Ms. Yomi that is a lot of candy, do you need help with carrying any of it?? Ms. Little asked looking over Kei?s shoulder, when Kei turned around Ms. Yomi cart was filled to the brim with candy all of them wrapped in decorative bows. What troubled Kei was the price, not really the amount that had to be carried. Though she could see a problem with carrying all that candy from here to anywhere she was going.

?Kei would you be a dear and help Ms. Yomi take this back to her place.? Ms. Little asked, Kei looked at her bag for a minute, but it had chocolate pieces that in the hot Fuzen sun would surely melt if she didn?t hurry.

Ms. Yomi probably felt her worries and shook her head, ?No Little let the child go and enjoy her candy, she doesn?t need to help me I?m still young and well, I could carry a couple of candy bags myself.?

When she said that Kei felt bad, was she being bad for not saying anything. Susuano?s teaching always said help those in need, but Kei eyed her candy. Miki loved gummy worms and plus she told her that she was going to bring her back a gift from the sea once she got a chance. Though Ms. Yomi needed help, and it was her duty as a shrine maiden to help out. 

?No!? Kei said as she clenched her fist, before smiling warmly at the old lady, ?I want to help you, please allow me.?

Ms. Yomi didn?t say anything but she looked in Kei?s candy bag, ?You have chocolate in your bag, it will melt by time we get there?? She said troubled by Kei?s willingness to help, ?I can always have the girls come and get it for me.?

Kei shook her head a bit, ?No I?m here, I can carry a lot of them in one go too.? She flexed her nonexistent muscles, ?I?m strong so you can leave it to me.?

?Are you sure??

?Yes!?

Ms. Yomi sighed as she paid for the candy and ushered Kei over to the cart, ?Well then I believe in you, I?ll pay you for your troubles one we get there.?

?No you don?t have to pay me either.? Even though after that major purchase of candy Kei would be broke for a while, but she will just take some small missions to make it up. Susano?s blessing was enough to make her feel good about this good deed. Though Ms. Yomi was clearly frowning at her direction as if Kei had spat on her shoe and ground it in, 

?So you don?t want payment nor do you care if your chocolate will melt?Suit yourself??

Kei sighed. Maybe she should have taken something for herself.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (May 17, 2014)

*Ren Houki*

NANAKO RESIDENCE

_________________​
*Beach Party V;*



Ren watched carefully as Akaya and the other red haired kid busted through the ball of sand, his eyes narrowing as he saw the Uchiha spin into a small drill which proceeded to easily punch itself into the sphere. "_I knew it. He's using a Inuzuka technique! But he's an Uchiha, so how is he..._" However, his line of thought was immediately cut short as a round, shaven, brown head popped through the surface of the shingle, desperately gasping for air.

"Oh man... thanks guys... I thought I was a goner in there!" Makoto said, looking somewhat gaunt from the whole trauma. Busting out his two arms from the sand, he let them hang around it and hung his head down. Then, a dark shadow cast over him, causing the boy to look up to see who it was. Of course, it was Ren Houki.

The blue haired Genin sighed, gazing down at Makoto. "What were you expecting when you tried to kick that ball apart while it was still moving?" 

The baldy seemed unperturbed by Ren's comments, however. Cranking his neck out of the ball, he looked around at everyone. "Hey... while we're all here, what do you guys say to a game of beach ball?"​


----------



## Kei (May 17, 2014)

_[The Dedicated Shrine Maiden of the Sea; Kei Sili]
[Responsibilities Arc; Part Four]_​

Her arms hurt, her legs hurt, and she was sweating so much that her shrine maiden attire started to stick on her.  Though she didn?t usher a word of complaint, and she didn?t once frown, helping people was her duty as a shrine maiden. This was her calling since birth, being the ray of light in people?s lives even if that meant her own struggle. She would do whatever it is in her heart to help people as long as it is fair and just. She would listen to anyone?s complaints and not usher a word of her own, because this was a teaching of Susano. 

?We are almost there, my goodness it?s hot.? Ms. Yomi said as she fanned herself a bit before looking back at Kei. Both of her arms were covered from shoulder down with plastic bags filled with candy. Kei?s own personal bag of candy was placed within her shirt, and she didn?t even have to look at the bag to know that the candy was mushed and the chocolate melted. ?Kei?Are you sure you don?t need any help??

Kei smiled through her troubles, ?No, I?m okay?I?m alright, this is nothing?? She said as if that was the default to everything. Though everything was troubling her and she did want help, but she was going to be a dedicated shrine maiden she was. Even if it was going to lead her to a little heat stroke, so she repeated the words. Listen but never complain, help but never ask for help, be the person to hold others tears but don?t cry yourself. The world is as vast as the sea and someone needs to be the person to carry it all?

Kei heard Ms. Yomi release a sigh, ?Tell me something about you shrine maiden, I haven?t seen a shrine around here since I was a child and even then it wasn?t that popular.?

Kei increased her pace to be at least to Yomi?s side so she could talk to her, ?My name is Kei Sili??

?Sili?Ha, oh my, that is funny.? Ms. Yomi took a small giggle, ?Kei Sili, as in Silly??

Kei sighed a bit, why did the people she meets like to make that comparison? Could someone go at least go five seconds without poking fun at her name a bit? She knew it was Sili but still, it was her name that she was born into and she was proud of.

?I live in a shrine that?s to the left of the Fuzenkagure beach, I have one older sister, and I have a mom and dad?? Kei looked at the ground, what was she saying, there was really nothing that came to mind when Yomi had told her to say something about herself. She looked down and thought some more, Yomi had begun to look at the girl out of the corner of her eyes. 

?I have a sister! Her name is Miki, she is very strong and she nice too!? Kei said smiling a bit, ?My sister is going to be the next head of the shrine, it?s her responsibility as the oldest to make sure Susano?s teachings get passed on. She really works hard, so I should work hard too!?

?That is very kind of you?? 


Kei shook her head, ?No?It?s my responsibility as well?I need to work hard too, just as much as Miki?? She said a bit, just in case anything happens to Miki during the bonding process Kei was next in line. If her body wasn?t prepared then everything was for not, and they will have to wait another 500 years for Susano to come. Though in another 500 years then maybe the shrine would be gone, that was the fear of her parents.

??Responsibility, a child your age shouldn?t have.? 

Kei looked up at Yomi, ?You should be your age and have fun, live a little before you have to face the mean reality of the world. You should be ignorant of work and what it means to work. You should care about boys and what is the latest fashion, not some responsibility that was forced upon you by your parents.?

That was kind of rude too say, she wasn?t forced to do anything. Becoming a shrine maiden was her responsibility and her choice?Or was it??

?Oh look, we are almost there??

Kei looked up and her heart almost popped out of the opening of her shoe. In Fuzenkagure the train divided only one part of the city. That part of the city was something that even Kei could never imagine herself going. Even when she became old and grey, she could never see a reason to go to this place where the lights were slowly turning on and beautiful men and women populated the streets of that one area. 

_*
?THE RED LIGHT DISTRICT!??  *_​
Kei turned towards the old lady who only smiled?

?Oh I didn?t tell you?? She smiled so wickedly that Kei thought she was the devil, ?I run a couple of stores here??


----------



## Chaos Theory (May 17, 2014)

*Chūnin Exams|Zansatsu*

*[Room, Konohagakure]​*​

[The Chūnin Exams VIII]​
_?As a well spent day brings happy sleep, so life well used brings happy death. ? _
- Leonardo Da Vinci​
It was always strange to have someone grab you by the face, even so the white haired boy was ready this time. He remembered the girl's pension to invade personal space. Not that he overly minded, his readiness was in the fact that he did not allow it to affect him as it did back in Fuzen. That cold, calculating shell, it didn't break this time. How could it, since the last he met Zyana, Satoshi had tripled his body count and took the lives of people that society would deem the most innocent. Undoubtedly, one day he'd be the type of person that Zyana would be paid to erase from history. But that, in the grand scheme of things, mattered very little. His job description didn't bank on future endeavors. No, the currency he used was the here and now. 

He looked to the girl as while she spoke and pulled his face into smiles and frowns. Seemed that Zyana liked to see people smile. A odd fact if one would to consider what they did. She was a sell sword and he a Shinobi. While she made it her business to kill, most Shinobi in these times of peace were relegated to kitty duty, or baby sitting in the absence of more lucrative things to do. Unless, of course, said Ninja were used to infiltrate, unbalance and destroy this faux peace. Yes some Nations were still in the business of war and with war came death and profit. After she spoke there was a silence for a moment,  "Ah chant shpeak whith yousr hands" is slurred in a muffled tone. 

Zyana grinned and let his face go.  "Smile? Smiles are the worse mask of all, they appear in times of sadness or happiness and often cloud some pain or loss. No, smiles are best left for those whom known no pain, no grief. Smiles are for the young innocent, if they are genuine. We are left with the masks of society, the image they would wish impose on us." is offered in return as he allowed his cheeks to slowly sting from the woman handling they'd just been through.  "For us, the only time we smile is when we skip to the end on another life. Ours is the smile of death" is added as he thought on what made him crack a grin.

 "You know as well as I Komodo, in a life that we share there is no winning. Just the poor soul that was damned. Then the next, if it wasn't your soul that was just sent to Mu." he then stopped. She spoke of a family, it was a very foreign concept to the boy. He'd known family, but for only a short time. From what he remembered and what Kiyoko had told him ... his parents were killed because they were said to be traitors against Sunagakure. That their deaths and his was deemed necessary for the greater good of democracy. If democracy demanded blood for blood, was it any better than what the white was? That sort of absolute law was the thing that was handed down in the council heavy white. He almost let a sigh escape him as he thought about it. From the floor his eyes cut back up to Zyana.

 "Some people aren't meant to have family, they are built or forged for solidarity. Some have it thrust upon them." is added as his past was just as bloody and red as the ledger that he filled today.  "I don't think that the life of family is for me, so Komodo. You'll have to be the one to prevail and live that life for yourself. is given back. Satoshi wasn't a pessimist, he was a pragmatist. Who saw the world as black with little white that filtered through. To him innocence was an illusion crafted by people to differentiate themselves from what they perceived as evil. In his world all lives were equal, they carried the same price of dirt.  "Til no one is left you say?" it was an amusing thought. Impractical, but amusing. This world was too big to kill everyone that strived to take the throne at the summit. No, what he could do was hit the big red reset button. Put everyone back on equal footing, cull the weak. Shape the strong. 

 "We can pile bodies to the heavens, and there will always be someone wanting your summit." is stated as he pushed a hand into his cloak. In the next moment he pulled a vile out.  "I've learned much from a book I was given, so as with the last time we met. I want you to take this." is stated as he held it out to her,  "Do be careful with this one though. If you use it like you did the last, you'll kill yourself." is added with a viper's charm. ~


----------



## Kei (May 17, 2014)

_[The Dedicated Shrine Maiden of the Sea; Kei Sili]
[Responsibilities Arc; Part Five]_​
A shrine maiden was pure in body and mind, and she was the example of a maiden. She spoke no ill will of others and works hard in everything she does. Though she doesn’t show it, even when a shrine maiden is tired, sleepy, or distressed she made sure all her work was done before resting and cleansing herself.  Always have an open mind no matter what and never judge, which was the rule of being a shrine maiden, but even though. Kei was sweating bullets being covered by young beautiful women trying to grab the bags who were all escorts.

“Oh thanks! These are the peach rings I love!”

“Mistress I wanted the chocolate with the vanilla filling not the caramel one…Oh whatever…Thanks any way.”

“Yes come to momma, mint chocolate I’ve been waiting.”​
All of them were dressed in beautiful clothes and fine jewelry.  Kei didn’t know what she was shying away from their occupation or their radiance, either way it was too much for Kei to handle on her own. Once the girls grabbed their bags of candy off Kei’s arm, she felt as if an entire weight had been lifted from her shoulders. Which in actuality was true, her arms felt like jelly, and there were imprints where the bags were on her arm.

“Oh is she our new sister?” A bright pink haired girl asked, her hair was curled in big loops and her eyes were pink too, if Kei could describe her in one word it would be cotton candy. “Welcome, my name is Luz and it nice to see new people around here.”

​
“Um…I’m not…I’m not a sister…” Kei responded weakly, the girl who was smiling down at her was too bright and it made Kei look away, “I...I was just helping…”

“Oh poo, really? That sucks! Well…to be honest…”  Luz grabbed the selves of Kei’s shirt, “I know most girls that come here at first come in rags, but darling this was too much.”

Kei flushed red, “They aren’t rags! They are important shrine maiden attire! Passed down from generation to generation!”

“So…Rags…” A blonde haired girl with caramel in her mouth said, “No matter which way you put it or word it, rags are rags, and those things you have on are rags.”

​
Kei didn’t know what to say they were clearly offending her religion but she was an example of her shrine. So she couldn’t have an outburst, but staring harshly at the blonde woman she noticed she was dressed differently from everyone else. Most of the girls had kimonos on, each one with elegant designs people could get lost in, but the blonde one was wearing a simple dress. A simple red dress that clung to her frame and big yellow hooped ear rings, which stood out in the crowd of elegant kimonos.

“”Jewel did anyone come while I was gone?” Yomi asked as she began walking towards the girl with the red dress.

“Nope, other than the mail man we had a couple of drunkards try to force their way in, but the girls handled them and sent them on their way.” Jewel said shoving a couple more of caramels in her mouth before looking at Kei, “Who is she? She’s looks boring…”

Boring!? 

“Her name is Kei and she’s a shrine maiden that worship Susano…” Yomi said as she began making her way up stairs, “Come Kei, I need to reward you for your hard work, let’s have tea together.”

Kei shook her head and her hands, “Sorry, but the sun setting and I need to get going!” She smiled, “I was just happy to help, please have a nice day.”

Kei turned on her heels but completely forgot the about the slightly elevated step when she first walked in and because of that the young girl fell. Her face hit the dirt ground and Kei felt the melted candy that she kept in her shirt squeeze out and stuck to her skin and mix with the dirt. When Kei got up, inside her shirt was a chocolate mess mixed with gummy worms. Her shirt and bottom was a mess too, for a slight fall she got really dirty…

“…Clumsy and boring…Where did you pick this girl up, the pound…?”  Jewel asked Yomi, and Yomi only shook her head. 

“Clean her up, and her outfit, put her in a new kimono, and send her to my room.” Yomi said making her way upstairs, “Kei it looks like we will have tea while we wait for your clothes to dry.”


----------



## Laix (May 17, 2014)

_Edie Nakano_​ SIDE STORY LIQUID TIME ARC



Edie remained passed out for a few minutes. The mysterious fruit cocktail generously fed to her by a worried maid had rushed straight to her brain. During her moment of unconsciousness, the blonde heiress responsible for this summer bash actually had no idea she was asleep. 

In fact, she had wandered into the wonderful Edie-Land.

Reclining on a golden lounge sofa with a glass of fine wine in her right hand and her left hand curved over her hips, Edie relaxes in utter bliss with dozens of male servants fanning and feeding her grapes. While some faces aren't notable, the young man cooling her with a banana leaf is a silver-haired youth from a mission quite long ago while the one kissing her feet generously is her sworn enemy Kyo Minami.

"Don't go past my ankle peasant!" She commands, flicking her head back over the arm of the chair as the clan heir dressed in just a white sash across his crotch grazed her feet with his lips.

"And you! More grapes!" 

Without breathing a word, Zell drops a green grape into her mouth which she catches by her teeth, before sinking her pearly whites into the fruit, squeezing all the sour juice on to her tongue.

"Miss Edie! Miss Edie!"

The nagging voice of a certain Head Maid dragged Edie kicking and screaming from paradise. She opened her eyes and was instantly greeted by the harsh rays of the sun, with a sand-covered Alisa sighing with relief after awakening the Nakano.

"Alisa! Why did you wake me up!?" 

"I'm sorry, Miss Edie! I was worried..."

"Hmph!"

She climbed up from her feet with Alisa as help, only to notice a crowd surrounding a big pile of sand. It looked like there had been some sort of crash, although nobody looked injured. 

"H-Hey!" Edie stumbled on over to the crowd, waving and flailing her arms about. "_*THE PARTY DON'T START 'TIL I WALK IN Y'KNOW!?*_"​


----------



## Laix (May 17, 2014)

_Ryoko Hyūga_
SIDE STORY LIQUID TIME
_*Beach Party!*_​ _*
*_Everything was going swimmingly.

He was charming her socks off and seemed interesting in Ryoko. There was no awkward moments, no awkward eye contact, no awkward shoulder bumping. She could definitely feel some chemistry there.

"Well then, if you've heard about my clan, then may I ask why you are in my company?" He questioned, gazing down upon her. There was something unbelievably attractive about a taller man. Just ask any woman. "Haven't you heard that next to our battle tendency, we are also ravaging monsters, especially in the company of beautiful women."

Her knees were starting to feel weak and truth be told, she wanted to just collapse on the floor and pass out from all the blood rushing to her head. "Ravaging monsters?" "Especially in the company of beautiful women?" She knew exactly what he was hinting and giggled with a blushing smile.

"Maybe I like being in the company of ravaging monsters~!" 

They both took a sip of their drink. Hers was fruity, pumping her full of sugary euphoria. Kyo broke the silence with the mention of her name.

"Ryoko Hyūga? Saying that I hear things about your clan would be an understatement."

It came as no surprise to her. Her clan has existed for hundreds of years. She can trace her lineage straight back to the likes of Hinata and Hisashi Hyūga. They were famous even back then. However, by now the conversation was trailing away from flirty banter to trying to breakthrough ice that had already been smashed to pieces. 

"How about we not waste time and talking about distasteful things and you tell me what you really want."

_(Woah! I didn't order hotdog!)_

"We can have some fun before the party ends and Miss Queen of the beach returns, and if you are Edie's friend, I doubt she would want me to get close to you. She'll think I ruined you..."

Ruined? Okay, she really needed to set the record straight. With a sultry smirk, Ryoko brushed past him, tugging at the waistline of his swimsuit with her fingers. In the seconds that they touched, she whispered close to his ear.

"I'm not Edie's friend for your information... That was just to introduce myself."

She glanced over her shoulder with a look that insisted he follow her down the hallway leading to the laundry room. With a party in full swing, they would definitely have privacy to chat. That's all she was going to do, chat. Maybe touch in a flirty sort of way. Perhaps even a kiss if the alcohol insists. But then, the voice of teenage reason insists the usual excuses for reckless behaviour.

_'You're young, dumb and all about having fun.'_

_(Yep. Young, dumb and all about having fun~)_​


----------



## Kei (May 17, 2014)

_[Beach Party Liquid Time Event]
[Kyo Minami]_​
Maybe it was an understatement on how forward she was, but it wasn?t like he was disappointed. Playing around and flirting was great and all but getting to the point was even more fun. He appreciated it greatly, because he could be even more forward as well. When she tugged up on his swimsuit and placed that body against his, only an idiot wouldn?t know what to do, and Kyo wasn?t an idiot. Once she looked over her shoulder and signaled at him to follow her. Kyo wasted no time and walked straight behind her, placing his body close allowing himself to get a clear feel of the body in front of him.

?I?m glad you did?? Kyo said as he wrapped his arm around her waist before lowering himself so his lips could be near her ear, ?I wouldn?t be able to go long without knowing your name.?

He took the tip of her ear in his mouth and gave it a slight bite before pulling back a bit. Kyo was going to enjoy every waking moment with this girl. He bit his bottom lip as he watched her body sway, running his tongue over one of his canines, and he wondered how lucky he was. Although Kyo didn?t like to think when he was going to do something that might make her want him more. The people that passed by them didn?t matter to Kyo, there was a goal, and he was going to make sure that they?ll both come back pretty damn happy. 

Once they were in the laundry room, Kyo closed the door behind him and smiled a bit. He approached her and looked down at her, before doing anything like kissing. He placed his nose on her shoulder, placing tiny kisses on her shoulder blade, before looking up at her. Grabbing her hips he closed any distance between them and smirked, but he didn?t do anything else.

?Before I begin??He couldn?t help but let those leak through his mouth, ?I want to know if it?s okay, may I have permission, to do really?really bad things to you??

?Can I kiss you?? He asked, placing one last kiss on her shoulder blade ?Can I put you on that washing machine and make you forget your name?

Kyo back away only wanting to go again when he had a clear answer, 
?Before we have any fun, I want to hear those sweet words leak from your lips.? He bit the corner of his lip again smiling like an idiot, he couldn?t control himself, but the thought of being this lucky just made him smile. Taking her hand he  put it on his lips.


?I?m trying my best to be nice, because every little bit of me want to jump on you now.?


----------



## Chronos (May 17, 2014)

*Chuunin Exams
Capture The Flag*












​
Among the daylights beams, there stood the children of the next category witnessing their future's unfold before them. Their eyes all burning with a resolution so prominent in their eyes, soul engaged in flames of power, will, and conviction. Some are here of their own accord, others simply willing, other forced by some clans futile attempt of following a tradition, or other simply for the thrill of the moment. There was no true emotions that brewed the soul that could convey the grandeur that was this event. Where mere children were bound to leap unto the next step, achieve a feat that will pave the roads to their futures. Another step into becoming a warrior, a Shinobi... A killer. There were no obstacles today, there was not a single fraction of doubt that illuminated the path before them. 

"From today onward, children of all ages. Genin of all villages, I ask that you denounce your humanity and pride yourself with will of fire." There spoke the man whom once carved the wooden statue, the practitioner of the Exams and the man known as none other than Deima Natsugare. Before him the line of Shinobi ranging from all ages. The number dimmed considerably due to the amount of failure's shown on the previous exam.

"Upon entering this portion of the exam, to those whom have passed I welcome you to the next stage. But from here on out it will be a no holds barred. Friends may become enemies, allies targets. Passed bonds hold no meaning, and lives will be thrown asunder. From here on out, to those who wish to continue, will be the portion where your physical abilities will be tested. Along with your mind, this will be the second, and last portion of your test."

Upon saying so the man known as Deima Natsugare closes in towards the students, behind them stood the myriad of people observing, witnessing the event unfold before them, the upcoming battle of spectacular proportions. The sensation brewing from the core of each individual is shown with loud thunderous wild claps and shouts regarding their preferred Shinobi, names escalating from Leaf Genin, to Suna Shinobi and that continued up to names he had only once heard through the entirety of this ensemble. There, the man so lucid before stood with a grimace so powerful, such a brilliant gleam that shone the troubles of a ninja that have seen the worst of the encounters. 

"In this portion you will forge your own outcome. Bind yourself with whoever you choose, follow the course of your own decision and weigh right from wrong. Your only weakness is your conscious and your morals be it what it may, keep it in tack or evolve it from what it is, today is not a day to be ruled by emotions alone. In this portion I welcome you to the cruelty of being a Shinobi. In here I present you choice. Value it as you may, today you choose who lives, who dies, who is worth allying with, who is worth throwing aside. Today you see true worth in the words spoken in days of past. Today, Shinobi of all ages, you are brought to depth of the abyss. Whether you step into the boundary and immerse yourself in dark... Or cling to life's end in hope of the brim of light. That is, I repeat, entirely your choice."  

Spreading his arms, as if presenting the trees that towered behind his in sizes equal to those of mountains. There was no mistaking that withing it roamed the air that had taken the lives of many children in the past. Many genin, many Shinobi in total. There stood the mark of their trails, the pinnacle of their training over the year that they had commence their training, over the course of many struggles that they faced. 

"We play, today. A game for all of you to see. With blade in hands, I lead you to see the coming of ages past. Even in the future, so dark and mysterious. I uphold to you, the promise, the deeds, the lives you have all taken. Remember what forged you, and see beyond the simplicity of life. And ask yourself what is the meaning of your life. Do not be satisfied with the answer you find today, nor tomorrow. This question is always changing, it will always be different. There are no path that only leads forward. Eventually you will come to fork on your road, and once more, you will have to choose."

Extending the hands towards all of the shinobi, following their faces with the eyes and his hands followed suit. A rapid swing and a gun had been ushered from his sleeve, point towards the sky he looked at all with blithe on his eye.

"This portion is simple. At somewhere in the forest there is a flag. Your mission is to capture it and bring it back. Bring it here to me. But I warn you, you will be watched. There will be no interference by set watchers. But, the simple act of bringing the flag will not prize you with the rank. It will simple edge you closer to it. So, my dear brothers and sisters of battle. Dear companions of all villages, of differentiating factions. Bear the lover or the hatred shared by each nation. And let the second portion of the exam... Begin!" 


*-Bang!-*​​


----------



## Olivia (May 17, 2014)

*Kirisaki Shinkō*
*Chunin Exams: So is it Capture or Kill?*

Zell first started things off by iterating that things would work well between us. I figured the reason for that had been because he knew of some way our abilities could compliment each other. He said that his main area of expertise had been defensive forms of taijutsu, which had been interesting. This reminded me of how Ryoko fought, but it could be argued if her taijutsu was considered 'defensive' or not. 

Afterwords he mentioned the name of his trainer, which for some reason sounded vaguely familiar. It was almost as if I had heard the name before but it was deep in my sub-conscious, as if I had heard or lived it in a past life. However when I imagined a women named Tenshi I imagined a pink-haired girl with wings that was extremely shy but nice, not a women that wouldn't have anything endearing to say.

Then he went on a little tangent about the chunin flak-jackets. He said that they sucked then and they do now, and that tradition like that was lame. I pondered for a moment, and realized I hadn't ever really thought about it.

I mostly attributed it to a persons rank, versus a fashion statement. Regardless I wasn't well endowed in fashion to really know if it looked good on someone or not, I simply thought it was a statement and testament to their rank. With a smile, I said:

"Well, I can see how it can be useful for battle, and it's a physical representation of your rank...But with that said I wouldn't be allowed to wear it, it would cover my nun-clothes which is a big no-no."

I said honestly. It was true, even if I became a chunin or a jonin, I would be forced not to wear my flak-jacket simply because it would cover my nun garbs. With that said I didn't really mind, it wasn't like I was an academy trained shinobi, I was a church trained one, so why should I look just like everyone else?

Before I knew it however, the man just started sputtering out nonsense. Truth be told I had never been in a sutation where it appeared as if someone I was talking to couldn't say what was on their mind. Then again, seeing the nervousness and slight awkwardness that Zell had expressed, it wasn't anything too far-fetched.

He then expressed his true feelings, that he was simply awkward around girls. For some reason that surprised me more than it should have. He was awkward around girls? Well more specifically, he saw me like that? Normally people think of me differently because I'm a nun, so I was never really treated this way.

I certainty wasn't going to back down from the partnership simply due to some form of awkwardness, especially if we could work well together. Only problem I could see is if that awkwardness of us together translated into the battles, then that would be bad. But I held out trying to hold out for some hope, wanting that not to be the case.

But then came his next outlandish statement, that he wasn't a creep. The thought hadn't crossed my mind to be honest, but maybe that was due to mu naivety. I usually tried to look for the best in people, so I hadn't honestly considered the thought, but now that he brought it up I couldn't stop thinking of the possibility. I shook my head, until he proved otherwise I would not even entertain the thought. I took his hand as I said:

"Listen, you don't have to be cool or whatever, but I do have one piece of advice: Don't think of me as a girl. I'm just another human being just like you, and we're partners. That's all there is to it, so there's no reason to be awkward or afraid."

I uttered with the utmost of confidence. I released my hand from his and backed off slightly, for when I heard a buzzer go off in the room. The intelligence test had officially ended, and a voice on the intercom came on, telling us to gather in the forest of death.

----------------------------

Soon we made our way to the forest, where wood-land was obviously abundant. Surprisingly, for a forest called 'death', it seemed peaceful, with the beautiful blue sky slightly peeking through the large trees and birds chirping through the air. It almost made me feel I was in a serene like place.

There the same announcer from earlier had said that this was the portion where we would denounce our pride and humanity for the will of fire. I found that somewhat ironic namely for the reason that, while we were holding this exam in the Hidden Leaf Village, not everyone here had been from the village, thus why should they hold the will of fire?

Regardless he continued, and claimed that all past allegiances and friendships meant nothing. I had conceived of the notion before, especially considering the fact that I would probably lose all my comrades at some point or another. But an image appeared in my head, one where everyone I had made positive connections with had turned on me. It made me grimace. 

Next the man had said he welcomed us to the cruelties of being a shinobi. My hand tightened significantly when I was grimly reminded of the women I was forced to kill in cold blood. I was unsure if there was ever going to be anything that could show me more of the cruelties of our job, as that was a pretty good lasting impression.

The man spouted nonsense about what the meaning of life is and choices, but that was simple: I was not satisfied in my answer because there had been no solid answer. Of course it always changes because the answers arrive to aren't real. There is no meaning to life, nor the choices we make, because they're all fruitless in the end. But since we're alive we might as well make them, and we have to suffer with them.

Finally he had explained the final portion of the exam, where we would be looking for a flag in the forest. I instantly wondered if a Hyuga had been participating, because I felt they would have an unfair advantage. Regardless, I lightly stretched, as I waited for the gun to fire off.

As soon as the sound echoed throughout the air many genin ran off in multiple directions, as if getting a two second head-start over others would change things. Unlike them, I stayed back and turned my head to Zell, as I asked:

"Well, I thought it'd be best to ask, but where do you think we should look first?" 
​


----------



## LunarCoast (May 17, 2014)

*Hatori, Akarusa*
_Capture the Flag: Rush or Wait..._

Hatori stands listening to the mans speech at the far end of the group who had passed the first stage, he couldn't help but wonder if Ruku had indeed do as he said without his knowledge, and waivered the results but that didn't quite matter anymore he was here, not only to face fate but to represent his village. He had to put on a good show, he had a change of clothes since the beginning of the exams now wearing a green cloak that matched perfectly with the green trees that surrounded Konoha.

He poised himself for the signal he wasn't going to sit behind and let the others get a head start instead he planned to simply rush into the cover of the forest, not wanting to remain in the open especially not with Ogama around it seemed like sucide even if the two of them were already at odds.

*BANG!*

Ogama to his surprise comments to all the Shinobi taking part, *"Goodluck."*

Hearing the gunshot he dashed for the closest piece of cover he could find and heads into the woodland putting distance between him and the starting location. "April, let's find this flag as quickly as possible. The less time we spend here the less chance of you or me getting killed, a shinobi should not kill unless it is nessesary."

The owl remains silent, not wishing to give her masters position away and simply monitors the surroundings for any sign of hostiles, this wasn't the time to be messing around with him and she'd do her upmost to give him forewarning of any incoming threats.

_~Meanwhile~_

Ruku stands watching from atop of Konoha's greatwall, monitoring the situation outside of the village, he was accomponied by several other Anbu members each from diffirent villages in the white region. In truth, two were from Konoha as this was by definition a Konoha operation to keep an eye on Ogama until the exams had finished although their directive had recently changed direction and Hatori was left to deal with Ogama alone. This didn't quite sit well with Ruku but none the less they had greater concerns, something he openly expressed "I am not fond of us sitting here while my student is hunting the very reason this team was formed. Should this not be a duty for lesser members?"
One of the Konoha ANBU speaks up, "Rook, our orders remain the same. Once we have completed this mission the hunt for Ogama will begin anew. You spoke highly of your student, I am certain he can survive a single day without you, besides you have interfered enough with the examinations, further interferance will not go unoticed."

~Ogama~

Ogama looks around, and see's who is left behind noting that the woman Hatori was speaking to earlier had yet to make her move he chuckles lightly to himself, seems every shinobi was indeed diffirent this was good maybe all the effort it went through getting into the exams was well worth it. This is when they would indeed prove themselves as stated by Deima Natsugare, but not quite in the same way as he intended, no they would instead prove themselves to him and what better way to do that then personally get involved?

Still, he had already deemed some unworthy and it angered him they had made it to this stage to begin with, them and that one kid could not leave this exam alive. Hatori was a threat he couldn't ignore, fully aware of April's true master he couldn't allow him to progress further. Hayabusa had once come close to killing him, and worse yet sealed him away for a century. The world had changed, and so did the tatics of those who seeked his demise Zyanno would not get that chance again.

Ogama looks at Zyana and states, "That boy Hatori, would you be a dear and kill him for me while I deal with those who deserve nothing more than a end to their exsistance?" He begins to prepare handseals in rapid succession directed towards the forest, making use of one hand while he grips his scythe in another.


----------



## luffy no haki (May 17, 2014)

*Uchiha Akaya/Forest of Death [Chunin Exams 2nd Test]*

_Capture the Flag I - Just do what you always do​_
Akaya was there standing as if he were spacing out. All the tension, stress and anger he had during the written test and after it has been subdued by the boy who was trying is hardest not to completely explode back then. When he saw the little tiger that appeared before him once he decided to hatch the egg alone, something within his insides bursted in flames; he didn?t mind that his personality was that of one of those animals, it even sounded cool, but... As if they would know anything!! That shitty "obtain your pet" trick wouldn?t know a tad bit about him. What was up with the chains and the mask!? He definitely wasn?t like that, a concept like that couldn?t be applied to him. At least that?s what his mind in denial was trying to overwrite for himself. And it was right then when a certain person who knew him well, almost as much as Inuzuka Kaito and Uchiha Takao, appeared before him: Sawahisa Mamoru, whose mission codename is only "Eagle".

*FLASHBACK*_

"The fuck!?" I let out angrily, this must be a joke! As if a shitty experiment of some retarded scientifc of the village could show me my personality or anything about me! I was so caught up in side myfrustrated thoughts that I didn?t react to the kunai that passed in front of my nose until it got stuck on the ground. Blood was coming out from the small scratch it made on my skin. Who the fuck!? I turned my head to look furiously at the person who dared to do that; if it was one of those retarded bastards I punched before I will definitely send them to the hospital this time. However what wa smy surprise when I saw an ANBU uniform and an Eagle mask before me.

I frowned at this. Why was the captain standing there after throwing a weapon at me?"What was that for, captain?"I asked demanding an answer, I?m not in the mood for this even if he is my boss in the ANBU squad. Walking I advance until I am in front of him sending a deadly glare at the man. Only thing i heard was a sigh, i obviously can?t see anything behind that mask."Why are you so upset? Your killing aura can be felt meters away,kid."he said. That doesn?t explain what he was doing there but i suppose that?s how he found me "Agitated? I don?t know what you are talking about."I replied this time trying to hide something that at this point was obvious I was burning in rage, and probably a look at my eyes would be more than enough to notice that.

"I don?t knwo what happened to you in these days for you to be this agitated but forget about it."huh? what is he going at? I don?t get it at all"What do you mean?"I questioned this time trying to get an explanation"Just do that. Forget about whatever may have happened in these days, about Ryoga-dono and about your clan. You said that this was important to you and that you were eager since you weren?t allowed to participate for two years. Well, then forget about everything else as much as possible and only think about you." I raised an eyebrow at his words, was he telling me what I think he si telling me?

"That Uchiha girl should be able to take care of herself at least this time, don?t insult her by thinking she can?t do anything without you. This is your day, don?t ruin it yourself."he spout. I stayed in silence for a moment and reached the conclusion that the captain was right, I had been awaiting this day for a long time and yet I am here stressing over something stupid. The mission given to me by Ryoga-sama, I can get deeper into it at my own pace, the princess certainly should be able to manage by herself and me, I should put everything i have in this. 

"I see"is everything that comes out of my mouth as I start to think straight and bury all of those negative feelings"That?s better. Now if you still feel nervous, just take this as a mission. When we are in a mission where the Black Ops are needed you usually are calm and collected, I would even call you cruel some times. Just take it like that and do what you always do"with those words he left me alone to think.

After that I went back to the room where they were announcing the results of the test...I seriously wanted to punch the crap out of the asshole who told me my score and looked at me as if I were a dumbass.
_*FLASHBACK END*

Right now the Uchiha lad was calm, stoic like any good Uchiha should according to Ryoga. And although he appeared to not be paying attention, he indeed listened to every word that the man known as Deima Natsugare was saying. He got every single word, and for his taste,  the guy adorned his words too much trying to be enigmatic and at the same timme trying to sound wise. Akaya didn?t think too much into the words coming out from that person?s mouth, it was nothing new for him. He would just do as Mamoru said and take it seriously.

As Deima kept speaking, Manami reached out to the jinchuuriki "Ak-kun, let?s form a team for this test!"she said in a low tone with a big smile adorning her pretty face. Akaya didn?nswer at first since he was concentrated in hearing the details of the exam. Something that caught his attenton for a second was the fact that there were little to no rules, they could even make teams if they wanted.They would have to enter that forest and do everything in their hands to obtain the flag basically as obvious as it sounded, a "Capture the Flag Game" was going to take place inside the forest that Akaya knew as if it were the palm of his hand. A small, almost indescirnible smile flashed across his lips for a mere instant; the next test was in the Forest of Death and that was the same as saying that the young Uchiha was playing at home.

"Ak-kun?"she asked though she gave a step back when the black-haired boy turned his gaze towards her. His gray orbs were big and dark, no matter from where you looked at them there was only emptiness. For a second Manami thought that Akaya?s stare was similar to her father?s but no, the kid?s was different since it didn?t show any kind of emotion."Sorry princess but I would prefer to go alone at first."he said politely but cuttingly, rejecting the idea of the Uchiha heiress before moving over to a different starting spot nearby. Some moments passed and then...

*-Bang!-*​
_"It?s time!"_the boy thought and rushed immediately into the sea of wood. That forest was like another home for him and he knew how to make use of his surroundindgs particularly in that place; in a nest of beasts where one of the most important things to have is animal instinct, Uchiha Akaya was nothing short of a veteran despite his young age. He would go into this test with everything he had regardless of who may lend him a hand or who would dare to oppose him.
------------------------------------------------
*Land of fire, five kilometers away from Konoha*

The silhouettes of three people walking through the woods could be seen advancing at a pretty calm pace."Sayaka, you look eager to arrive"a male?s voice said, before him a girl not older than fifteen years old was running and jumping with a very happy smile  in her face. Her scarlet eyes looking at the man as they both kept moving forward being closely followed behind by a silhouette that seeme dto hide among the shadows of the trees so the sun wouldn?t reach the skin-"Of course I do Rau-chan, I will be able to see him again!! It will be our third encounter!"she said with a small crimson tone adorning her cheeks as she were excited for having her first day with a boyfriend.

"Never thought he was your type"

"He wasn?t but, but he is so cute when he gets mad!"she replied. The man took out a smoke as he grinned at the senseless answer. As for teh third person, he didn?t say anything.

They would soon be in Konoha.


----------



## Chaos Theory (May 17, 2014)

*Chūnin Exams*

*[Room, Konohagakure]​*​

[The Chūnin Exams IX]​
_“It's no accident that the church and the graveyard stand side by side. The city of the dead sleeps encircled by the city of the living.” _
- Diane Frolov/Andrew Schneider​
It seemed like they'd talked forever as old friends, Zyana and he. What could be seen as a talk on philosophy to others. Was merely a talk amongst friends with these two. But as he handed the poison off to her a loud buzzing blares over the intercom. It seemed that the Written Test of the Chunin Exams were over. Now it was time to get to the meat and potatoes of the event. If history told anything, its that there would be blood. And plenty of it. Pulling his puppet up Satoshi slung it over his shoulder and hooked it in place with his thumb.  Looking to Zyana a last time as a friend he offers,  "See you on the other end" then tuning on a heel Zyana became an enemy. All the Shinobi here were enemies now. But before he could go she stopped him. 

Handing him a Kunai she told him it was the best in town and to trust her on it. Satoshi looked at the blade. It seemed no different than any other. But if she trusted him with poison, then he'd trust her instinct on this blade. Spinning it between his fingers he allowed the eye of the blade to come to his forehead where he tapped it above his eye. As she walked off he slid it away into an empty pocket of his tool bag. If all else failed. It too can be used as a weapon. 

Following in a line the group of Genin follow a Chūnin to the entrance to the fabled Forest of Death. In life it looked a lot more intimidating than it ever could in photo or illustration. The large chain link fence stood like a silent sentry to the horrors that went on behind it's facade. A guardian of death in a world of life. A portal from Genin to possibly more or possibly death. This was it, a true testament to one's resolve. As he stood there in solemn thought that loud mouth return. No, not Akane or Ren for that matter. But the man that had explained the first leg of the event. Deima Natsugare, the man represented by a sloth. Satoshi wrung his ear with his pinky as for the second time in one day the man got to hear himself drivel over an event that would otherwise be self explanatory. The Exams have been happening for a long time. 

Long before he, loudmouth or anyone else in attendance was born. It would likely go on for years after the youngest in attendance's children have been put in the ground. Denounce humanity? He'd not have to ask Satoshi twice to do that. He'd denounce humanity years ago. Humanity was the thing that he put on a petri dish, squirted saline water on and study. Humanity is what he cut into little bits just to see how small he could carve them down to. No, there was no humanity left to denounce. Just a hint of pervert that his Sensei instilled in him. 

Looking around Satoshi watched as some of the Genin lapped this talk up with eager ears, they were the first that would likely die here. They'd jump the gun so to speak. Satoshi's ear's perk up. Second and last portion? Well. That was new. Usually the Exams would go though several stages with the last being a tournament like competition after a small bout of team play. Seemed they were cutting to the chase. They were cutting out two legs, from what history showed. Well that was all fine and good. The less bull there was to go through, the quicker he could get back to his studies and find _that_ tome. Allowing Doru to slide partially off his shoulder Satoshi largely ignored what was left to say only allowing himself to hear what was important, at least to him. Which included that this year's conflict would be a rousing game of capture the flag. Really? Capture the flag? That was almost as bad as King of the Hill? Who was the person that said, lets play a game to decide who advances in rank.

Real bright move numb nuts. At any rate it seemed that whoever returned with said flag didn't get a free pass to becoming a Chūnin . It was more of a step in the right direction. Which meant they either are lying about this being the last event, or how you go about trying to get the flag is more of the concern with the judges. As he spoke, the loud mouth pulled a gun from his sleeves and held it to the sky. After he finished his grandiose spiel the trigger is pulled ushering the start of the games. Like moths to a flam most of the Genin fire off toward the towering trees in hopes of attaining the flag. If they only realized that getting the flag was a portion of the battle at hand. It was getting it back to Mr. Speaker over there that was going to play with their lives. Satoshi sighs as a red head and gray wolf fire off into the woods.  "I guess they averaged her score with the wolf's I.Q. to pass her to this leg." is muttered as he walked pass a girl and boy that was speaking to one another.


"Well, I thought it'd be best to ask, but where do you think we should look first?"

Is what the.. Nun asked. Satoshi paused, it wasn't his place to really answer. But he felt one well in his head,  "Why go and look for it? Allow it to come to you" is replied  "It has to make it's way here at some point" is added as he walked by.  "Take that as you will. I go to thin the herd" is stated as he strolled into the woods.

_-With Akane_

The red head sped into the woods with her arms thrown behind her back. She didn't know what she was looking for. But she would be thefirst to find it. She after all was part blood hound.  "Do you know where we are going Akane?" is asked by her Ninken.  "Nope",  "So, we're just randomly running around?", "Yep",  "Why not use that Bestialgan, it would make this a lot easier." is stated. Akane paused her running,  "Dat make no fun dough. Dis 'posed to be fun. Right?",  "If you think that games of death are fun." is replied. 

_-With Satoshi_

"Stop right there Suna dog" is yelled. Satoshi paused in his stroll through the woods. From above a Leaf Genin dropped down. A wide grin on his face. "I saw what you did to that Kumo Genin." is stated. Not phased Satoshi simply pushed pass the boy. "I don't think that you understand. I'm here to kill you. You're too dangerous to let leave this place" ~


----------



## Atlantic Storm (May 17, 2014)

*Ren Houki*

FOREST OF DEATH

_________________​
*Honk or get Honked;*



Ren stood outside the gates to the forest tentatively as he heard the announcer speak. They were led there a while before the second part of the exam was made public. In that time, the Houki noticed that the amount of students around had diminished significantly, to his smug amusement. "Those losers must have failed the intelligence exam." He thought to himself, though at the same time, found himself intrinsically amazed that Edie Nanako had evaded disqualification. Was she smarter than she let on, or did she fluke it, somehow? 

In any case, the guy talked for a while, denoting that this test was not only a physical test of a shinobi's abilities, but of their mental fortitude. Friends could become enemies at any moment, and one must be able to steel themselves in preparation for that brutal possibility. That was obvious, of course—ninjas were bred and built for espionage and sabotage. Beside that, Ren was left wondering how the Will of Fire was connected to anything. From what he had read up on philosophy, the Will of Fire was a belief and ideology that linked the shinobi of the village together through a bond of camaraderie. Surely that represented the opposite of what the test was meant to convey? And beyond that, a lot of the people taking the test weren't even from Konoha in the first place. The speaker was a good orator, in Ren's opinion, but took far too long to get to the point. 

The task was relatively easy. All he needed to do was find the flag before anybody else and take it. Based on what he knew of the people taking the test, and the nature of the task itself, the chances of anybody teaming up was unlikely. On top of that, there didn't seem to be anybody with a Byakugan or similar sensory abilities amongst the roster either, which slimmed down the capabilities of his competition even further. As long as he had his chakra sensing, he could minimise potential conflicts he would come under on the way to the target. "_Even so..._" The Houki thought wistfully.

---

*FLASHBACKS*

_"Hey, did you hear?"

"Oh, about Lin-sama? How she's definitely going to be the successor to Eduan-sama?"

"Yeah."

"I feel bad for Ren-san. He was really smart, but now he's just another cast out, haha."

"Wasn't he a bit scary, though?"

"Maybe a bit. His eyes gave me the chills; like they're looking straight through you."

"Besides, isn't calling him a cast out a little bit harsh?"

"Pfft. That's just what he is, anyway. He's destined to become trash like the other discarded children of Houki."

---

"I apologize, Ren. Even though I promised that you would become the heir to the family, I lost the fight."

"It's fine, mother."

"Listen carefully and remember the words that I speak, Ren. In the path that we now forge ahead, there is no room for mistake. Take into your heart nobody's words, for they are just chains which bind you down. Take with you on the path to power, nobody, for they will only stab you in the end. We must tread the path that is the best for us. Or else we are destined for failure."
_

---

What brought Ren back to the world of lucidity was a slight buzz in his ear; an incessant calling of his name. Not dissimilar to the way drum sticks would beat on the skin of a drum; just as annoying, and just as rhythmic. "Hey, Ren? You there?"

Either way, however, it was effective in catching Ren. "Huh, what?" The Houki blinked, almost flinching backwards in surprise as his attention snapped back into reality, having completely forgotten that Makoto was standing right beside him the entire time while he was lost in his thoughts. 

"You spaced out after the announcer finished speaking, so I came here to check out what was going on. Are you... okay?" He asked, looking slightly concerned. It was very rare, no, almost never, that he saw his rival spacing out like this. Ren was usually a lot more focused, and when he wasn't speaking, it was usually him planning something, which he could tell from the mischievous glint in his eye or the smug smile that would come up after a few seconds. In this case he just seemed lost—almost completely detached from his surroundings, in a way.

Ren nodded his head, giving a brief smile. "I'm fine. Worry about yourself first." He replied, fixing his tie, then looking down at the briefcase he held in his hand. "I'll see you at the flag." The blue haired Genin added, the two then dashed off into the forest.​


----------



## Kei (May 17, 2014)

_[Chunin Exams; Zyana]_​
Zyana ran her hair as she heard the whistle. She smiled one last time at Satoshi, because she couldn?t respond properly they both needed to go on at the front lines. Everyone was going to be preparing but before she left she turned back, shaking the vile a bit she smiled. The last time he gave her one she smashed it into the eyes of some Suna ninja which had resulted in painful consequences.  Both from the poison and the ruthlessness of her teacher, though now it was going to be a bit different she was going to treasure this poison as a gift. 

Although before going to the starting line, she rushed back and reached in her weapon pouched and pulled out a kunai. Handing it to him, she wrapped her hands around his and smiled, before standing on her toes and whispering.

?I have this ability, that I can?t really explain, but trust me when I say this kunai will be the best in town.? She made his fingers wrap around the handle of the kunai. That kunai was perfect, well to her, the material that made it down to the sharpness and the weight. She loved that kunai because of the composition that made it up, that was her ability to understand things that made something up, and for that reason that kunai was perfect. Everything was balanced in a way it could serve more than it should. ?Take care of it.? She nodded her head before standing in line. 

Once the doors opened something told her to stand behind, there was no reason to rush, but she felt something on her shoulder that gave her a slight squeeze. Zyana almost took the hand and broke it, but when she looked behind her it was a man. Her eyes narrowed, what did he want with her? Especially at this moment, but those words that leaked through his teeth made her rethink her luck. At first her body stiffened but then it relaxed?

?I take it, it?s a job?? Zyana questioned but he didn?t answer before rushing off into the forest, the bastard didn?t even pay her. She released a sigh a bit, the poor kid, that poor bird. Zyana eased her breathing as she thought about the mission. Each breathe the feeling of sickness, every bit of uneasiness was slowly dropping from her body. The genjutsu was about taking effect, as she opened her eyes, there was no boy in her mind?

Though something was still bothering her even after the genjutsu was in effect?

??He didn?t pay me?? Zyana thought for a minute, what would Emiya do, but then she sighed a bit. He would still do his job, but payment would be the first thing he will ask about, and if he wasn?t paid. Then shit was going to go down. As Zyana began to make her way across the starting line, she thought out loud for once.

?I wished he paid me first?.?​
She shrugged her shoulders and launched herself into the trees. If she sees him again, she will ask for payment or else drop the job.


----------



## Chronos (May 17, 2014)

*Ivery, Rosuto l Genin l Chuunin Exams, Capture the Flag*

Upon standing in the straight line formed by the Shinobi, he witnessed the man once more speak, through his words he sensed the dedication of a man who's witnessed the flurry of this event happens for a good while. Words spoken, but deception was present. Who would win, and who would die? This was the question brewing on everyone's minds. He never knew that he would end up this way, never knew the reality that has been placed before him, he never knew he'd become the abomination that he is today. Pulling the sleeves of his arm, he exposed the metallic surface, the rays of sunlight beamed on it, as he began to move it around, get a better feel of it's properties. He could sense the continuous amount of chakra course through it, the Melody Arm V2. And arm he exchanged for the soul purpose of moment like this, a time where he would have to choose... 

Deima spoke about allies, about betrayal, about things he had already witnessed before. He had to kill, he had to fight, and he had to believe that these people were here simply to barge his path from his progress. He knew for a fact that today was a day of reckoning, where the people he once hoped to have never meet in battle would become potential targets. Where everyone would have to die. Where everyone would, inevitably, become the target. This weighed heavy on him, he at all cost would deny the battle against these specific people. 

But he needed the rank, he needed this so doors would open for him, this would bring him one step closer. One step closer to the truth that was his mother, his summon, and Mao Motonashi... The Modified Hero. Stretching, he awaiting for the signal. At the corner of his eye, he witnessed Kirisaki, Zyana, and Satoshi, one the far left he witnessed the boy he met a few moments ago after he bumped with Zyana. Edie wasn't around, or at least he couldn't see her. He swung his arm, the sound produced by the clanging of metal was heard, but not before long, he heard the sound of the bullet. And instead of heading towards the distance he, headed himself upwards towards the upper branches and scaled from there. After reaching the pinnacle of the largest tree, the view of flora that scale infinitely had been met in his eyes.

But closing his eye, he inhaled and began to muster his core, the chakra that began to swirl endlessly through a cycle had begun to form in him. And he began to think, and formulate a plan, but first, he needed to wait and see, what would occur. He needed to read things as clearly as he could, build up from zero.


----------



## Laix (May 17, 2014)

_Edie Nakano_
_*SPECIAL EVENT*_



_- The Chūnin Exams_ -
*PART 5
*​ 
Edie had passed the intelligence exam. 

For a girl so confident in her abilities, it came as no surprise. In her azure blue eyes, she was the epitome of perfection both physically and mentally. "I just don't bother with that nerd crap," She often remarks when challenged on this notion. However, it is fair to say that anyone who knew Edie Nakano, even those spectating, were surprised that she had gotten through to the next round. 

As the official announcer Deima Natsugakure had revealed, the next test was the infamous Forest of Death. Edie stood alongside the dozens of other genin who had made it to this challenge, noticing that the numbers had thinned out considerably. With a smile, she thought to herself how it was just the cream of the crop remaining. Her eyes studied the remaining genin, identifying and assessing their threat level in true Edie Nakano fashion.

_(Ren Houki... Peasant. Ren's friend? Peasant. Man-Stealer? Super-peasant. Zen? Zerr? I've forgotten... but peasant. Jeez, is it even worth buddying up with anyone?)_


The crowd behind them was going wild as the announcer explained the game. Capture the Flag was the name of the game. It sounded simple enough, perhaps even too simple. Conniving and callous, the heiress representing her Academy was already planning ways to win. Even a donkey could tell that running straight for the flag would be a silly thing to do. That was where all the action was going to happen, and even with-

She placed a hand on her chest, squeezing at her skin. Her mind couldn't even say it. Even with the thing she could only refer to as a 'curse' at her disposal, it was still risky. The major drawback to that would be having her secret exposed to the general public like some sort of sick human freak show. It truly must be strange if even in a world of shinobi whom can summon water dragons from thin air and manipulate gravity itself, Edie would be considered a mutant of humanity.

Although they couldn't directly tell, the event was being broadcasted live through Konoha's own KTV network. Hundreds upon thousands were watching with chewed nails and sweaty palms, cheering on their favourite. Bets were being placed, bars were open offering free drinks if you sit and watch the games on their wall-mounted televisions.

Among those was 'Team Edie'.

*- The Nakano Mansion -*

"_Yes!_ There she is!"

Alisa points with excitement at the television like a cheery schoolgirl. Relieved of her usual duties as Head Maid, she was sat in the main living room with various guests all watching the Chūnin Exams live from Natsu Nakano's high-end television. Alongside the various other staff taking a rare break to watch the girl they've cared for years finally embrace the adult life of a shinobi was Ryoko Hyūga, Dr. Yui Kuriyama and a cheerleading Suzume.

"She better not do anything stupid while wearing my uniform!" Kuriyama growled, her eyes peeled against the screen. Even with her thick red frames, she seemed to have trouble with eyesight. 

"Wow, I half expected her to flunk it," Ryoko confesses with surprise, leaning back on the baby blue loveseat. "That girl is dumb as bricks yet here she is, participating in the second round of the Chūnin Exams!"

"Please don't be so critical of nee-san! She's smarter than you think!" Suzume jumped to her darling sister's defense before going back to leading Team Edie. Ryoko rolled her eyes playfully, not taking what Edie's biggest fan says too seriously. Actually, that reminded her of something.

Turning to Alisa, she posed a question.

"Alisa, where's Mr. Nakano?"

"Ah..." Alisa seemed apprehensive to answer, as if she wasn't allowed to. "You see..."

_*- The Forest of Death -*_

*BANG!!*
​
The starting signal was fired off by the proctor, echoing throughout the grand village of Konoha. Cheers and cries of excitement immediately filled the background as the majority of genin darted off in various directions in search of this flag. Edie however chose to stay behind, immediately leaping up to the closet tree to gain a vantage point. As the rays of sunlight piercing through the tree branches grasped her skin, she looked below to see those who had chosen to remain behind.

Man-Stealer, a familiar stranger and The Pervert. Were they forming an alliance already despite it being a free for all? Edie struggled to wrap her head around it. She didn't understand how you could work together towards a goal that in the end only one of you could reach. Doesn't it defeat the whole purpose? Regardless, she was going to be doing this alone and had to take precautionary measures. For now, she was going to be the hawk in the sky and watch what the others do.

_(Whoever catches the flag first will run into something very nasty when they come back!) _She smirked to herself, staring at the trio as they conversed on their plan of action. 

_*RUSTLE, RUSTLE*_

Shit. Edie was struggling to keep her balance on such a thin branch. It didn't help that her breasts were weighing her down.

_*RUSTLE, RUSTLE*_

"Shhhhhhhhit!" She hissed, gripping on to the tree as leaves began to fall over the now two as the one she didn't recognise strolled off into the woods. "Don't drop, don't drop, don't drop, don't drop, don't drop---!"

"_*AHHHHHHANSMKGJOKLASJKGMAS!!!*_"

Edie fell like a brick to the ground, landing in between the three. The sudden appearance of a falling blonde made them jump back in surprise, while the cameras had caught everything. The crowd roared with laughter, mocking the wealthy daughter of such an important public figure making a complete joke of herself. 
​


----------



## Kei (May 17, 2014)

_[Chunin Exams]
[The Small Flame of Fuzenkagure; Kyo Minami]
_​
?Was that supposed to be an uplifting speech??

Kyo couldn?t help but to complain, the old fart didn?t know how to give an uplifting speech. He let it slide with Mari because she was just being the rough cookie he thought she was, but now, was it a thing for Konaha to botch up something that supposed to move an entire nation? Kyo groaned a bit as he put his hands in his pockets, before allowing himself to relax. If he was going to do something for the sake of his clan and his village, he would do it his way. A wide smirk appeared on Kyo?s face as he scratched his head, because he couldn?t wait for all these bastards fall to their knees.  

Looking over at Mari he smiled a bit, ?Guess this means we are enemies till the flag is captured?? Kyo asked before standing up and shaking his head. He was getting bored and when he got bored, he got sleepy. Kyo let out a loud yawn as he waved good bye to Mari. 

?I?m very serious about the Fuzen thing, so don?t be a mysterious person. I?ll treat you to something good.? He said as he walked towards the frontline with his hands in his pocket he looked at all who is lined up and just shrugged his shoulders.  All these important figures lined up and waiting for the chance to prove themselves, it was almost cute as a baby first walk.  Once the last little bit of the speech was completed he could feel his body tense up. Now it was time for Fuzenkagure to shine brighter than any sun, and prove themselves to others. If he somehow managed to capture the flag, he would be killing two birds with one stone. 

One for his village and the other for his clan, and for that reason he was here standing in the line filled with other people. As long as people from Fuzenkagure were wishing for a win, he would try his best and come out on top. That was the responsibility of all Fennikkusu members, to make sure that their Fuzenkagure bloomed beautifully, and just like all the other members that came before him, Kyo would uphold that tradition and made sure he or someone else from Fuzenkagure wins. He wanted to come home to a cheering village and nothing more?

Kyo took out his headband and placed a small kiss on it as he tied it to his neck, ?We will win?? He whispered as he clenched his fist. 

Though as the bang was a signal of the start of the competition, he couldn?t help but notice out of his eyes a girl with a Fuzenkagure headband wrapped around her arm. Though as Kyo was about to make his way over to the girl, a man came up behind her and placed his arm on her shoulder. When he left she seemed to go a different direction from the other genins?

Kyo smiled to himself. What an interesting turn of events?.

Placing his hands in his pockets he walked took the opposite direction of the girl who was going far right. Right about now, he would leave her to her own devices but as Kyo had placed in his heart. This wasn?t for a simple prove yourself to mommy and daddy thing, this was for the bettering of the whole entire village. And he would need all the help he would get, but first thing first he had to scout out the terrain before anything serious deals go down.


----------



## luffy no haki (May 17, 2014)

*Uchiha Akaya/Forest of Death [Chunin Exams 2nd Test]*

_Capture the Flag II - Removing stones from the road​_
"Hey, Gendo. Hurry up!"

"W-wait for me!! My leg is not okay!"

The small exchange between two comrades from the same village was taking place along the forest. Their head bands had a symbol similar to waves engraved on them meaning that both were shinobi from Kirigakure. It?s been only a few minutes since the second test had started and they were already in troubles, their clothes looked dirty and some bumps could be seen on their bodies. Kenji, a blond boy with green eyes, had his cheek swollen as the other boy who went by the name of Gendo was, with all of his might, trying to catch up with the former. Gendo?s face showed a desperated gaze as he ran and jumped.

"What are you doing!? We decided that we would go alone in this test yet the first thing you do is cling on to me. And now you can?t keep up!?"

"But you made an alliance with Sei before! That?s not fair, and also....I...I DON?T WANT TO DIE!!"

"Shut up! You were the one who bumped into that thing and now you?re dragging us with you! Sei is already dead and it hasn?t passed even half an hour!! If you won?t be of any help then get lost!" the genin from the mist said as he threw a couple of shuriken at his own comrade however another bunch of the same kind of weapon stopped his. Both teenagers opened their eyes like plates, that thing was there...How did it catch up with them so fast?! They were sure they used a distraction and yet, that thing had already caught up with them. Yeah, they were referring to their persecutor as "It" because there was no other way to look at that beast in human disguise. 

"You knew you couldn?t escape and yet you tried anyway. You?re a courageous pair, aren?t you?"

The voice echoed through the place as both genin from Kiri got closer to each other and joined their backs looking at the opposite direction from one another, if they wanted to escape they needed to work together. Their nervousness was almost tangible, what did they do to have that bastard after them?! Nothing! Kenji and Sei were together planning on a way to reach the flag and by the way get rid of some of their opponents, they were lucky that they passed the written exam, they couldn?t deny that it was a fluck but in practical exam like this one they should be very capable candidates to pass. But everything went to shit when a bleeding Gendo arrived to where the two of them were; the boy was completely anxious and hurt, he explained as fast as he coudl the situaton but before they could do anything else Sei?s throat was sliced in an instant before losing his right eye. And now, after using a smoke screen to get away, whoever was behind that atrocious act had already cornered them. 

"W-why are you after us!? What do you want!?"Kenji asked finally exploding due to the situation.

"Hmm? You talk as if you were someone special of you had something I could deem worthy of taking...But don?t get me wrong, it?s nothing personal, I?m not going after you only because you?re from Kiri..."

The same voice warned them, he was just playing with them and they knew it. They were careless and never expected someone to know how to move around that forest so well. the reputation of that place was more than enough to believe that not even shinobi from Konoha would move perfectly in there but they were wrong. Completely wrong!!

"Gendo, get ready to-"

"K-ken....ji"

The genin of the swollen cheek opened his eyes even more if possible, it was normal even for a ninja. What would your reaction be if you found your partner being stabbed by a sword right through the chest where his heart should be? The blond boy didn?t say anything, he only stayed there shocked. It was, once again, normal; not all of the genin went into missions where their lives were in real danger. These two were like that, they were people talented enough who had filled all of the requirements to present the exam and nothing else. They had no experience in anything but D and C rank missions like most of the people taking part in that event.

"At least, that?s not the only reason."and for teh first time, Kenji was able to see the face of their hunter. Behind the back of the stabbed Gendo, the figure of a boy was present. The green eyes engraved in their pupils the silhouette and features of that young man. Before him, Uchiha Akaya was holding in his hands a poorly mantained katana which blade was stained with his former comrade?s blood. Witha kick the black-haired genin sent away the lifeless body of the boy he just killed and stared at Kenji. Kiri?s genin couldn?t do but step back; those eyes weren?t normal, completely emotionless and empty as if it were completely normal to hunt down humans, as if it were a daily activity.

"C?mmon why are you so confused? I?m only removing some stones from the road, you just happened to be from the Black, that?s all"Akaya said starting to walk towards the green-eyed boy"But seriously, are you guys poor or just idiots? this sword is a piece of crap!"the jinchuuriki said before swinging the weapon trying to get rid of the blood that stained it."Heh, don?t tell me that you?re shitting your pants right now? And you wanted to become a chunin?"after those words the Uchiha lad launched himself to finish the job.


----------



## Olivia (May 17, 2014)

*Kirisaki Shinkō*
*Chunin Exams: The Question is Now Stuck in My Head*

I looked to the white haired boy behind me as he made a rather intuits statement, why go straight for the flag, when you can wait for it after everyone is tired out? The plan had validity, but as soon as he stated as such he jumped away. I wondered if he believed his words held any merit. 

I turned to Zell, wondering what our best course of actions would be to take. Obviously we could just wait around, but that isn't what it means to be a shinobi. We shouldn't wait for it to come to us, we should hunt down the other players, lay away and watching, and then striking at the optimal moment, we can't just sit around. I took a breath of air, ready to comment, for when a sudden truck fell down from the sky.

Well it sounded like one anyways. Instead it was Edie. I rolled my eyes, she was the last person I wanted to see. Not necessarily because I thought ill of her, but more so that she would probably bring me unwanted attention throughout the exam. I smiled to Zell as I said:

"Well I'll take that as our cue to split up. Let's not go too far apart but we can cover more ground this way. Let's meet back here in about fifteen minutes, and if one of us is late by ten minutes that probably means we're in the middle of battle or something bad has happened. It will be our own call to see if we are in the desired circumstance to help the other. Until then, good luck."

I waved my hand as I jumped away to the east, having an intuition that my target, the flag would be in that direction. But as I jumped I wondered to myself, why was I trying so hard? Was it to impress Kira? Maybe to even get him to back off? Or was it something else? Did I actually care about being a shinobi, about what I could do to save this world? Impossible. There's nothing I could do to save this doomed-fated world.

My thoughts were cut off short when a kunai was thrown in my general vicinity. I moved my head slightly to the side, but after the kunai seemingly changed directions I was forcibly pulled to the ground. A near invisible wire? How strong could it be to pull me with this much weight!

After crashing down to the ground, I lifted my head and noticed a group of three men, all with cocky smiles. If I had met them in any other situation I would ask for their names, but since they were now officially my enemies I would have to refrain from such behavior. I was a shinobi, we would have to make tough choices, and this includes attacking allies. But these guys weren't my allies, I should have no problem with this.

I pulled out my large needle-sword and cut the wire that had been restricting me, launching myself into the air and jumping back about five feet. But when I looked back up the three were simply gone. I was in shock, wondering where they could have went. But before I knew it the forest had dimmed in color, almost making it as if the world had been colored black and white.

I tried walking backwards, but instead I crashed into a solid tree which, as soon as I made contact, had completely restricted my movements by wrapping branches around my torso, arms, legs, and neck. The three genin soon emerged from the ground, with their black and white faces, still emitting their cocky expression. They approached slowly, almost as if they were toying with me, as generic shinobi number one announced:

"We know that the proctors set spies in the exams that knew all the details of the exams. A girl like you traveling alone doesn't bode well, and that's why we know you're one of the spies they sent. There's no way you'd be stupid enough to travel by yourself. So tell us, where is the flag."

What were they talking about? Why would they send in spies? So they could calm down an internal situation or defend the candidates if anything horrendous happened, like an invasion? What proof had there been but their words. I struggled, as I slightly motioned my hand to my leg pouch.

"There's no point in strugging, this genjutsu utilizes all three of our chakras, you won't be able to make a hand-seal to escape."

I gritted as I continued to reach for my pouch, what he had said wasn't my goal. Taking a deep breath and relaxing my body, I allowed my motions to act with a sense of flow, eventually being able to twist my arm slightly enough to be able to reach the pouch. Flipping it open I stuck my hand inside and purposely let my hand get cut on one of the many needles.

The genjutsu was instantly broken, as I thought it would be. If these were chunin or jonin I'd be in trouble, but seeing how they needed all three to pull off a movement-restricting genjutsu, and, not only that, but they stopped emitting their chakra, meant it only was in effect once they activated it. They would have to gather their chakra and attack once again, and I wouldn't give them this chance.

I gripped my now bleeding hand, not wanting to look at the scary and vile liquid, and ran into the woods. Since it seemed like they specialized in genjutsu and they felt the need to ask others for the location of the flag, I doubted that they had been expert followers and hunters.

After getting a good distance away I took myself into the trees, where I noticed a very pretty but seemingly silent girl. She had long brown hair which was tied up that I couldn't help but admire. No, I couldn't take this train of thought, she was most likely my enemy, I had to treat everyone as such.

Wait one second. Those shinobi said that there were spies hidden among the contestants right? They even went out of their way to mention how I was a girl and alone, so that alone made me suspect. While I wasn't a spy, she fit those conditions rather well. Could she be a spy? There was only one way to find out. I couldn't hold back, everyone in this exam was my enemy, that's what it meant to be a shinobi. I pulled a needle out of my pouch with my bloodied hand and threw it towards the girl in the tree, obviously missing but to make a point. The needle landed in the branch near her, soaked in blood, as I commented:

"Hey girl, we can do this a total of two ways. Either you answer my questions or I'll make you wish I did."

Saying something like that made my stomach wrench but it was the only way how I could deal with the situation. For all I knew she was a cold-blooded killer that was taking the exam for shits and giggles. Besides, with how short and fleeting life is it won't matter how I treat one girl.

"Tell me where the flag is. If the next words out of your mouth are not the location then you'll regret it."


​


----------



## Laix (May 17, 2014)

_Edie Nakano_
_*SPECIAL EVENT*_



_- The Chūnin Exams_ -*
PART 6*

_*- The Nakano Mansion -*_

"Nii-San!!"

"_*HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!*_"

"_No...!_"

"Oh my..."

The reactions varied but generally flowed along the same line as Edie's face-plant was broadcast on the television. Cheekily, the cameras zoomed in on the reactions of Kirisaki Shinkō and Zell Kazama who were particularly unamused by Edie's rude intrusion. Wanting to elaborate on what had just transpired, the television network quickly found an audience member to interview.

"So what do you think sir of Edie Nakano's place in the Chūnin Exams?" The female reporter asked as she pushed the microphone up to the man's face, stuffing words down his throat. "Some are even suggesting that she's only participating because of her father's position!"

"Why yes, I have to agree," He admitted, brushing the mic away slightly. "Edie Nakano is as stupid as stupid get. She's only there because of daddy bankrolling the whole event!"

"_*THIS OLD MAN BETTER SHUT UP!!*_" Suzume leaped out of her seat, threatening to smash the television to pieces. Alisa quickly pulled the girl back down, throwing one of her now infamous soothing fruity drinks down her throat. The girl so defensive of her sister was now calmed and soothed, but thanks to her passive traits this wouldn't have a lasting effect.

"I can't... I can't...!" Ryoko was lying on the floor, clutching her chest in agony as tears streamed down her face. "Call me an ambulance, I'm dying!!!"

_*- The Forest of Death -*_

Kirisaki and Zell walked off in different directions. From what Edie heard while slumped on the grassy floor, they were going to separate to cover more ground or something like that. She climbed to her feet with the same tree she fell from as leverage, brushing the grass and dirt from her knees and thighs.

"_*FUCK!*_" Edie yelled out in anger. "This stupid, ugly, evil, conniving, bitchy, man-stealing TREE just caused me such failure that_* I CAN'T EVEN WITH YOU BASIC LITTLE---*_"

Her foul-mouthed rampage was interrupted by a wild Kyo passing through the forest. She stared at him for a moment, narrowing her eyes. He seemed so calm, so casual about this task while she was going to have to do some serious PR after this to recover.

However, seeing him appear gave her an idea.

"_*DATE RAPIST!*_ Over here!"

​


----------



## Kei (May 17, 2014)

_[Chunin Exams; The Forest Of Death]
[The Young Viper; Zyana]​_

Each move she made was calculated, and so she made quick short jumps that kept her hidden in the trees. If she heard anything, she could instantly have a place to hide.  That was the first teaching that Emiya passed on to her, stay hidden, stay silent, and always be aware of her surroundings.  She should only make herself notice when she needed to, and that was when she got close to the person at hand. Though as she went through the forest, she didn?t see him, but she?ll use this to her advantage.

Stopping in her tracks she took out her weapon pocket and looked through it. She counted everything that she had and gritted her teeth. If she knew she had a job, she would have thought twice about giving it to Satoshi. However, she wasn?t going to let this stop her. Zyana was going to complete her job with anything she had on hand. Even if she was down to one kunai, she had plenty of needles and a couple of flash bombs. Other than that, she would have to rely on the poison that Satoshi gave her.

If she thought about how well he developed, then she knew that the vile that was safely tucked away was probably enough to take down a cow or even more. It was going to be a painful experience for anyone that dared cross her when she was on the mission. She sighed a bit as she stood back up and looked around, he was completely and utterly unlucky, that boy?

She would have to make it quick and painless for him?.

It was the least she could do for the boy. Zyana was used to killing men, young children like him weren?t really apart of her business. Although, now she couldn?t really say that anymore, could she? Now that she was hired, she would have to kill someone around the same age group as her. It wasn?t like it bothered her, no as long as she was under her genjutsu, and she was able to accomplish anything she sat her mind to. Even if that meant to kill someone she promised she was going to let slide the first time, though it wasn?t the first promise she made to herself that she broke.

Zyana positioned herself to jump again, but as soon as she did, a needle blocked her way and she instantly jumped on the closest branch before standing up looking at where the needle came from. Her eyes glared at the person in front of her. The more time she wasted, the more time she would have to put into searching. 

??.? She didn?t say anything at first as she looked down at the girl, but she turned around, holding her hands up she showed that she didn?t have anything she was asking for.

??I don?t know?? She simply stated before putting her hands down to her side, ?I don?t want a meaningless fight, so please spend time somewhere else.?

Zyana didn?t turn away from the girl once as she stared at her as she backed away. She couldn?t afford a meaningless fight but a hired hand should always be prepared.  She noted the girls face, the eyes she had were serious and that was what unnerved her.


----------



## Cjones (May 17, 2014)

*Chunin Exams VII*
_The Second Test Begins_

We now are brought back to a very familiar scene, d?j? vu if you will, of earlier in the day before the first text of the chunin exams began. A loud and boisterous crowd could be heard behind a great number of genin; however, this group was much smaller compared to earlier in the day. The numbers having been dwindled thanks to the proctored exams that was administered before this time. Once again, the host of the exams, Deima Natsugare spoke out to not only the genin who sought to become fledging chunin, but also the entire audience. 

Now it was time to begin the second exam. 

Unlike the first exam, which tested a shinobi information gathering and decision-making abilities, by having them find a reliable source of information and then basically copying them in secrecy without being caught. The second exam was to test survival and fighting skills of all genin. It was also an observation of how they were able to accomplish a mission given to them without the aid of a superior officer. Though typically, such an event was often done with the use of teams from each of the major villages; however, this year was a bit different the before. 

"This portion is simple. At somewhere in the forest there is a flag. Your mission is to capture it and bring it back. Bring it here to me.” 

The objective was a simple game of capture the flag. According to Deiman, the flag was hidden deep inside the forty-fourth training grounds, the Forest of Death. While he continued on with his speech, among the group of genin, one held her head down with her hands claps closed to her heart. The long raven pigtails of Masami Senju obscured part of her face as she continued to solemnly look down at the ground. A hard choice was given to her at the end of the first exam. A threat, no, a promise by her own flesh and blood to ‘expose’ her. 

_“Why…didn’t I just drop out…?”_ She pondered to herself. _“He’s right…I’m just deceiving people. And if it reveals it here…”_ Her thoughts stopped dead as her head lifted into the sky. This year, thanks to the side of Black, the chunin exams were being televised all around. A giant screens strategically set above the ground, just outside the entrance into the forest for the all of the crowd to see, was showcasing the forest in its entirety as well as candid shots of the various genin that stood around. Such familiar faces as Marietta, Edie Nakano, Ran Haruno, and her cousin, Katashi Senju.

_“The whole world will know.”_ A horrifying thought, yet another thought that weighed on her mind just as heavy was the wonder of what both her aunt and Hisashi, especially Hisashi, would think of her. 

But was she making the right choice?

*-Bang!-*

The signal to begin scared the birds out of the trees and off the genin went, including Masami, as she propelled her entire body forward on instinct. As horrifying as this could be for her, she just had to try and make it past this. 

As the shot fired, from the starting position, off further in the back stood Konoha’s firecracker, Marietta. Her arms folded, she seemed to be talking to Kyo Manami of Fuzengakure. His mention of them now being enemies and that she should come to Fuzen to visit her sometime was enough to earn a reaction that was a mix of a chuckle and scoff before he left once the test began. This left the young girl to her thoughts as she watched the genin rush through the gate. 

_“Hmmm…I wonder.”_ She had a bit of an inkling in her thoughts as she watched all those who ran past her. One genin didn’t exactly enter the massive race to flag; instead scaling up a massive tree and perched at its very top. From there a familiar face, being Edie no less, attempting the same thing but it lead to a far more humorous result. The blonde fell embarrassingly from out of the tree like a bag of rocks and crashed onto the ground. Under normal circumstances Marietta would just laugh at her; however, whenever she opened her mouth it was like a perpetual face-palm.  So falling out a tree was really….

_“Got it.”_ She snapped her fingers before planting herself firmly in the ground. A trade mark runners’ stance that lead into a push off, kicking up dirt behind her, dashed toward the tower tree she watched the genin from earlier scale. Her legs propelled her into the air, one leg outstretched and with a spin the base of the tree was severed, shaking the entire thing as it began to teeter. With another ‘love tap’ from a well place round house the giant vegetation began over the entrance of the gate. 

Snake → Ram → Monkey → Boar → Horse → Tiger

“Katon: Gōkakyū no Jutsu.” 

Marietta spewed a continuous flame-thrower of red fire as far she could up the trees length, setting it ablaze. The immolated tree hit the ground with a resounding thud. The plan was to use the blaze of the tree to start conflagration and use it as blockade of this gate. A somewhat sound plan, but there was one thing Marietta hadn’t exactly thought about. It hadn’t come to her mind until after she watched her handy work from a safe distance inside the forest. 

“This may cause a forest fire.” She observed as she walked. “Oh, they have those higher ranking officers to prevent such a thing. What do they call them in this land? Jonin?” Was her final thought as she looked back and then continued forward? 

“Non ? il mio problema ora.” ​​


----------



## LunarCoast (May 17, 2014)

*~Ogama~*

Ogama smirks, to hear her response. It was always better to have others deal with the problem child why should he waste his time with that boy when others would be willing to do it for him. He had other concerns, the flag for one. If he held it then the shinobi would flock to him and he could weed out the strong from the weak, and get a better idea as to whom he should be targetting. Finally he finished the nessesary handseals for the jutsu he was preparing and extends his hand outward at his target, a large sphere of air forms directly ahead of him before water is added into the mix creating a swirling mass in which the water is heated by the kinetic energies generated by the motion eventually becoming a thick vapour of mist.

With a thrusting motion the sphere is sent flying forwards some distance into the treeline, leaving behind a small trench as it cuts through the mud and dirt of the forest floor before making contact with his target, a small group of Shinobi who had retreated into the forest a moment before. The trees being torn ashunder by the jutsu as it went a good few meters into the forest before it finally disipated.

"Gufū Suika no Jutsu..."

"Tch...."He watches in disappointment as the jutsu fell short of his expectations, still it served its purpose wiping out two of the three targets and leaving the third in disarray. He felt bad for that one, at least the other two died quickly. Without so much of a thought he surged forward and stops at the cowering shinobi's feet looking down at him with a cold stare. "Wha-t why did you... kill them?"The shinobi asks in a stutter.

Ogama responds, "I am merely paying my respects to this great forests name by staining it red the blood of the weak." He looks upon the shinobi's headband and sees the Konoha branding before he continues, "Do you not feel honoured, to die serving country and hokage?"
"N-" Hearing the first letter from the lips of the Shinobi prompts him to only kneel down and push his hand against the shinobi's stomach, "Kuchiyose no Jutsu" causing a violent eruption to take place as the technique finished.

A human sized bird of some nature forms above the shinobi's body appearing to be a hawk with some sort of chest plate holding within it a yellow quartz gem. It's body and feathers where covered by what seemed to be the markings of some sort of sealing jutsu, and when the bird see's what it's would be master had done it tries to snap its beak at him but found a surge of pain pulse across its body. Ogama simply looking down at his blood stained hand states, "Arashi make yourself useful and find me the flag. The longer you take the more I kill, and Hikari is on that list."

Why waste his time searching for a flag that his slaves could do just as well, if not better.

The bird seems to glare in disgust and hatred but did as ordered, spreading its wings and taking flight into the skies beginning to scan the landscape for the flag. "Good..."Ogama utters before walking down the trench he had created, and into the forest of death. Which he intended to pay homage to in its entirety, it would be disrespectful not to.

In his eyes what he was doing was of much benefit to him as the villages, he was merely cleaning house of those who he deemed incapable of surviving as shinobi or those merely a threat to him, and the payment? Perhaps a body or two, it was a small price to pay for his services, surely?

(And done with him for awhile, now to focus on Hatori)
*
~Hatori, Akarusa~*

Hatori unaware of the deal made between Zyana and Ogama simply continued through the forest now focusing upon finding shelter of some sort, he needed it after all should the exams go on through the night and into the mourning. It was a possibility and he intended to be ready and fresh in the morning.

He pauses for a moment looking back feeling the unnatural wind pass through the forest. Only able to now make out the settling dust cloud that had formed from Ogama's jutsu, he looks at April. _Seems someone is already fighting..._ who in turn had her eyes fixated upon the destruction, and seemed unwilling to stop she was fully aware who caused it and was worried for her master. Zyanno had sent her to watch over Hatori, and the very definition of that was more akin to keeping him safe from Ogama until his potential was realised, she wondered though if this plan of Hayabusa's would work out in the end, it wasn't reliant on any single individual rather a group meaning there was a lot of room for error. Still the hatchling had persuaded the elders to this, something that was heavily debated between the five at the circle.

Hatori is confused by April's reaction; he hadn't quite seen April this focused on anything before and smiles, mistaking it for something positive. "Well then seems your already in the zone April. C'mon let's get moving again before someone spots us."

He turns away and once again begins to move at a steady pace, conserving his energy for any battles that lay ahead. He would need it if he was to face Ogama as predicted. Still he was an Akarusa and he secretly itched for a fight, he would be lying to say that he was half tempted to start one from the moment the gunshot was fired but then Ruku and his fight in Kumo had taught him a thing or two about choosing your fights wisely. He had almost died once and he didn't intend on coming that close again.


----------



## Olivia (May 17, 2014)

*Kirisaki Shinkō*
*Chunin Exams: Now is the Time*

The girl seemed to calmly think over her answer, before raising both arms to show that she hadn't the flag nor had she any idea as to where the flag was. My bloodied fist tightened as I looked at the girl with an impatient glare. I didn't know why I was allowing my emotions to overcome me like this, but for some strange reason I couldn't stop.

Then the words finally came out of her mouth, denying my accusations and claiming that she didn't want to have a meaningless fight, and that I should be spending my time else where. With my earlier impatient mood, I started to chuckle lightly and focused my gaze as the brown haired girl, commenting.

"That wasn't the answer I was looking for."

I reached for my pouch, but before I could draw any needles I hesitated. Why was I hesitating? Wasn't this what it meant to be a shinobi? We had to make the hard decisions, and at this point I couldn't be weak. No, if I showed that I was weak then she could easily take me out when my back was turned. I'd have to _show_ her that I wasn't weak.

But her words kept echoing in my head, a battle between us would be pointless? How so? Everything in this world was pointless as everything in this world would one day disappear. Did that mean that we should just stop everything we did simply because it was pointless? No. I do things because it alleviates my bordom, it gives me something to do while looking for a solution to this pointless life.

"A battle? Pointless? You may be correct there, but then why play a part in these exams? You're going to die one day. Everyone here is going to die one day. This shinobi system will fall one day. The planet will fall one day! Everything in this world is pointless, so why try! We can at least kill some boredom while we're at it!"

My emotions were almost out of control at this point, but I didn't care. I needed to show this girl that you shouldn't take my threats lightly. If I failed now everyone would step all over me, and that is not how I wanted to live the rest of my life. With my teeth gritted, I pulled three needles out, attatching wires to the end of all three, throwing them to the girl as I commanded:

"If you see this as meaningless then run! But know that's what you'll do your entire life! There will always be someone like me chasing you, and no matter where you go you will experience painful and emotional loses! That is one thing you can never run from!" 
​


----------



## Kei (May 17, 2014)

_[Chunin Exams]
[The Small Flame of Fuzenkagure; Kyo Minami]_​
Everything he did and every move he made he knew that the village was watching and praying. Maybe not exactly for him, but for Fuzenkagure and so for that reason Kyo wanted to scout first before making any move. The first thing he noted was the foliage, the trees were so thick that the light wasn?t getting through all too well, but as bright as it seemed he knew it was still early probably in the afternoon really. However the distance between the branches and the ground was too high, if some were to fall?it?d be a hell of a journey. 

Kyo touched the tree, despite the lack of light getting through there was a ton of moisture. He tore a piece of bark of the tree and felt the inside. It was moist, so that meant one thing, a huge forest fire would be for naught. If Kyo knew anything about something, it would be that you need dry wood for fire, the wetter the wood was on the inside the harder it was to catch flame and the harder it is for the flame to last.  Throwing the bark, he continued on, he had to keep moving. Even though he was slow and appeared a bit lazy, he had to know what he was getting himself into.

?Maybe I should have taken advantage of that complimentary coffee in the waiting room?? Kyo sighed a bit regretting his life decisions. He needed the sun, without the sun he felt tired, but that was one of the reasons he wasn?t hopping around like an idiot like some of those squirts were doing. Placing his hands back in his pockets, the feeling arisen in his chest again, and that was the feeling of being homesick. Scratching his head, he began to walk around again, noting how very vast this area was. Anyone could get lost in this place.

Kyo took out his ring with the saw blade and dragged it up his forearm. He cut deep allowing the blood to drip out, even with his own jutsus he had to be careful, and so he only opted for one arm instead of both. Using his blood jutsus too much might cause him to pass out from blood loses especially since the blood had to start following outwards before he can perform the jutsu. Using both of his hand he performed the hand seals that are needed for his clan jutsu, before long the dripping blood began to harden and form into a huge blade that connected to his forearm. 

Kyo smiled as he admired the beautiful work of his blade, but then?.

"DATE RAPIST! Over here!"​
His smile faded but he didn?t runaway, placing his hands in his pocket he watched as the girl called him out. He closed his eyes for a minute and thought about the best way to deal with this on coming problem, and then he turned his body around.

?I don?t have time right about now, go bother someone else.? He said as he walked in the opposite direction, he didn?t have time for outsiders and he didn?t have time for her. Kyo cursed his luck, he was going to do his best, but how could he do his best when a walking bad luck charm was around him?


----------



## Chronos (May 17, 2014)

*Ivery, Rosuto l Genin l Capture the Flag*

Upon scaling and scouting the area for a bit, he witnessed a small portion of events occurring, firstly the few who were left behind were now among the others, fleeing to the distance, while some headed north others headed west. Soon, he was left to his devices as he pondered what he could accomplish, the numbers weren't on his favor and he doubted his ability to simply storm through the situation, the tress soon rustled under the movement of many shinobi in the far distance, birds of all kinds swarmed off their trees... Soon a tree begun to set ablaze, the flames coursed through the wooden structure, without a trace of though he kicked from the area he was on, leaping several tress ahead, before turning and witnessing the flames eat up the leaves and wood, before it feel and crushed the earth with it might weigh. Pressing his lips together, he counted his stars that he managed to catch a glance at the occurrence, maybe this spoke of his luck. Maybe he was doomed to a failure. But even so, something had begun to manifest in his thought pattern. 

_"I'll stay hidden until I reach the center. There, apparent to the history books, is suppose to be a building that stretches towards the highest peak. Form there I should have a position well enough to summon a bit more strength."_

The arms gears twisted and shaped themselves, moving under the pressure of change, and mobility, chakra rushed through the artificially implemented Tenketsu's, he could sense the gathering of sound form into his newly designed arm, now it was a simple matter of staying hidden for the longest of time, or until he reached the center building. Now, on top of this there was this girl whom seemed to have notice his presence and the fact that she was also the cause of the burning tree, he'd better hurry, soon that would become trouble some, and this would surely gain him an advantage on the long run, kicking the earth beneath his feet, he rushed through the forest grounds, at the pinnacle of his speed. Allowing himself to pass through all the struggle. 

Although a building sense of insecurity brewed through his center, his still needed to prove himself towards the audience, the world, and more especially, the kages. He needed to show that he was not a mere tool, but he could fight for his own. But firstly, he needed to plan. While his arm, still gathered the power necessary to unleash a technique, he followed suit to allow himself to carry out his already, formulated idea.


----------



## Chaos Theory (May 17, 2014)

*Chūnin Exams*

*[Room, Konohagakure]​*​

[The Chūnin Exams X]​
_?He who doesn't fear death dies only once.? _
- Giovanni Falcone​
"Did you not hear me? I said that I was going to k-i-l-l you.",  "Spelling it out, does that make you feel any better about it?" is asked. The Genin sneered at the comment. This one seemed to be one cocky bastard. "I'll try not to end you in one move" is replied as the boy vanished in the use of a Body Flicker. In that instant the Genin pulled a Kunai and reappeared to Satoshi's left. The blade sliced through the air, but is only met with a shimmering image as if poofed in a ball of white smoke. "Clone? When?"  "Before you jumped from the tree" is answered as the boy felt a sharp pinch in his neck. Soon his body slumped to the ground,  "Do not worry this is only a strong muscle relaxant." is stated as the sound of a falling tree can be heard in the distance. Looking over his shoulder Satoshi sees that the forest was starting to catch up in a bit of a fire. 

 "Well, lets see what kills you first shall we? The forest or that fire." is stated as he pulled the Genin to his feet. Then lifting him over his shoulder as if he were Doru, Satoshi walked to a near tree. Pulling some wire out he begins to tie the boy in place.  "Did you know that this forest is home to over one hundred and fifty kind of predatory leech?" is asked while he finished anchoring the kid in place.  "Well, being native to Konohagakure. I'm sure you knew that already. But, did you know that they have a sense of smell that is ten to fifteen times better than your average human? Amazing for not having any nose, wouldn't you say?" is followed up with. 

A grin then forms about Satoshi's lips as he reached into his tool kit, his fingers bumped over the tools he had, then finally fell on the Kunai that Zyana had given him.  "The reason I ask this, is because human blood has a particular scent, especially if mixed with bile and mucus" is stated as he patted the boy on the cheek.  "I do hope that this has taught you a lesson though" is offered as he traced the Kunai from the boy's lips down to his gut,  "Never assume your opponent is what you think they are." that grin slowly falls to a scowl,  "Because, sometimes. They are much worse" with that he plunged the blade into the boy's belly and twists hard. If he could have, the boy would have cried in pain, but he was paralyzed from the poison that Satoshi had used on him moments before.

Taking the Kunai free, Satoshi wipes it on the boy's face,  "Nothing like smelling your own blood to make you realize, just how mortal you really are" is mused as he slid the weapon away.  "Now, now comes the fun part. Well at least for me. You, you on the other hand. You get to suffer" Allowing his hand to fall to the injury he'd inflicted. Satoshi pushes his fist into the boy's stomach. Blood seeps pass his fist while he grabbed onto the kid's lower intestines.  "Bingo" is muttered as he clenched his fist around the organ. Then twisting he pulled a good portion of it free allowing a cascade of blood to fall to the forest floor. Walking from the young ninja he squeezed the rope like organ to get the juices and blood flowing as he looped it here and there, just spreading the Genin like a fine sandwich topping. 

After a short while he dropped his end of the intestines and walked back to the kid who was starting to grow pale. Wiping the ninja's own blood on him Satoshi begins to speak,   "Sorry, you don't have that luxury" is stated as he pulled out a small jar. Producing a small round pill he forces it into the Genin's mouth.   "That blood pill should keep you kicking for a while. I do hope you enjoy being eaten. Or burned alive. Which ever happens your way first." is offered as he patted the boy on the shoulder,  "Should I lie to you and say everything will be fine? Well, if not. Good-bye then" is stated as the Puppeteer retrieved Doru and walked further into the forest.

_-With Akane_

 "Ah dought dat it be ower 'ere." the red head states as she explodes into a clearing like every other time she and Mizuirono hit a clearing. That is all it was. A clearing with nothing in it.  "I told you Akane how to win at this game",  "Shh, dat no fair Ah wanna win dis wid mah own ability." is stated as she folded her arms over her chest. Looking around those deep red eyes didn't pick up anything she wanted to see at all.

From overhead a camera pans down on the girl and zooms in, "Who is that?" a man behind the controls asks. "I dunno" the fellow beside him replies as he tried to get a shot of her face. "Who ever she is, she and that dog are stupid, they are on the opposite side of the forest. They'll never get it at this rate" a good laugh follows as the men pan to follow her. "Well, I'll give her this, she moves pretty damn fast"

 "The Betialgan is part of you abilities Akane, why not use it. Listen to me for once sis." is stated as they ran along.  "Nah Ah dun need it. Dis time ah'm sure dat we are goin' 'n' de right direction." is beamed as they blew into another section of the forest entirely. ~


----------



## luffy no haki (May 17, 2014)

*Uchiha Akaya/Forest of Death [Chunin Exams 2nd Test]*

_Capture the Flag III - Friend and foe, I can be both​_
I take the border of my T-shirt and and lead it to my cheek cleaning with the cloth the blood staining my cheek as I tie one of these guys? Kirigakure?s head band on my right arm. The reasons for this action of mine are quite easy to understand. First of all, i?m claiming my prize. I just came and hunted down these little shits so one of their headbands is proof of my overwhelming victory. I can?t believe that this sort of shitheads became genin. The second, it?s to confuse the opponents; in a place where everyone is your enemy, the only small light you have to remain cool and not let distrust to overwhelm you is to cling to the little chance that your allies won?t think about betraying you at least until the flag is at sight. Someone from Kiri or the Black may see my band from Konoha and assume I?m an enemy more dangerous than someone from their same faction, however if they see the mist symbol, they may believe that I claimed a Konoha band as my prize more so if I explain it like that; same goes for the guys from other villages and the kids from the leaf that I have never met.

Adjusting my prize to my arm properly I raise my head"Now the only troubles should be the guys that know me." I said before getting on all fours and start to run imitating an animal. I personally didn?t know where the flag was, there?s no way I could know for sure but I have something in my favour, I know this place like the palm of my hand, so I can get a light idea of where they could have hidden that thing. Knowing this, the only thing I should worry about is those participants with a dangerous smell.  Sparky is smart and strong, he is probably one of the most dangerous. Leaf-head is the kind to have a few tricks under his sleeve so I can?t really low my guard around him if I meet with the guy; there?s also the nun gal, Shinko-san, she may be troublesome too most likely.

"The bastards from Suna are the real problem..."I say jumping and landing on the branch of a tree. That?s right, that white-haired dude and that other guy from Suna who seemed to be talking with the kid from Kumo were dangerous. I can?t let them go too dep into the forest nor meet the princess, not with the Black. Restarting my dash, I reach the river that  crosses the whole forest almost cutting it in half; I quickly jump into the water and as fast as I entered I came out having gotten rid of the smell of blood and by the way erasing trace of my presence around, you know just in case someone else could track me with their nose.


----------



## Chronos (May 17, 2014)

*Rosuto l Genin l Capture the Flag*

Dashing through the heart of the forest, he halted a midst halfway. Pulling from his pouch there was no visible tools other than a large quantity of scrolls which were purposed simply to help him summon the necessary items for the purpose of this contest. What had happened was that the moment he kicked he needed to find a method, one of which he could purposely bring the attention of the contest towards his direction, but how to implement this in the short amount of time he held in his hands? Well, firstly, he needed to understand the situation. This wasn't an ordinary set up and his time was limited, the forest stretched out longer than just several meters, if he would guess it was probably the size of twice of Konoha's grounds. Simply placed, this wasn't a task that could easily be executed, so what could possibly bring him to the center? Well, scattered throughout the forest was a quantity of at least over several dozens shinobi, even less so with the obstruction of these spies that were very much prowling through the, but they weren't an obstacle, simply put he needed to bait the targets, lower their numbers as much as possible. But how to simply call out the numbers? This was a troublesome task, but he reminded himself of something, he pulled the egg that had already shaped on his pocket.

It showed an Opiliones, a small spider which was considered the most dangerous of it's kind. Cunning, troubling, it weaved it's web through and awaited an enemy. Resembling the danger withing such an insignificant package. Such frailty shown among the size of the beast. An animal that's meant to hunt it's prey. Who's poison was deadlier than anything he has ever witnessed. What did this mean? In due honest, he didn't care. But the idea that formed in his head after witnessing the animal was enough to brighten him with an idea. Pulling several scrolls he summoned a variety of weapons. The building was several meters away, but this was enough space to actually commence his diversion, his assault, his defense and his overall tactic. It needed to be handed down through a system, a webbing if you will. Kunai's held withing a ring, big enough to hold at least twenty, on the other hand the same item, on the floor stood a few meters long thin-wire, placing the kunai's on the ground he began to release on of the rings with the ease of boats sailing through silent waters. 

Slicing the thread, before feeding it to the hilt of the kunai, he repeated this process with around several few, slicing each differently, each sizing between 10 - 30 meters, and so on, on the far end of the thread he placed yet another kunai, both sides, held a weapon and analyzing the surroundings, he calculated the estimated time area of arrival and the positioning of the trees, through the gapes that demonstrated the skyline, were beaming shreds sunlight, that wouldn't help as the threads would emanate light, but that wasn't the purpose of this, it mattered not if seen, but only mattered if triggered, so this would function as a bait was well. The stature of trees that were before him were also, both a factor, as so, he simply view everything with dire care, placing his hands on the thread once more and adding another line at the center and extending it further down the line. Witnessing the length around 40 meters he grasp one edge and threw it towards the distance, followed it and grasp the other edge before it flew along the other and threw it towards the opposite. Both ledges had been sturdily placed upon invisible among the shadows, grasping the one under, he leaped and threw it diagonally towards the back, this would be the initial base for the web.

Now, he repeated the process several times, now, it was adding the body, utilizing kunai this time, he had to be careful as to how he aimed this, he threw several towards the distance and began to manipulate it, with the usage of pulls and his mouth, his hands and arm executed a patterned movement that allowed those weapons to swirl, utilizing the Sharingan placed on his right eye he read the movements and reacted as needed, soon the threads began to take form, shape and the distance ranged for several hundred meters. Right now wasn't time to hide, the emanating reflected from the thread, much like he expected. Although he said this would work in his favor, he would've preferred that wasn't an option, but the couldn't rely on the weather to simply change, so it was a measure of combining other methods to allow him to preform this adequately... but what? 

Pondering, the back of his head had seemed to have come to a halt. How to have these things, be visible even if slight, but that would benefit him in the long run? Of course, he needed to feel, or see the enemy arrive, but how would that be possible? How could he simply allow something like that to inform him of the outcome without him being in the presence of this area? Of course, trip wires, but instead of it being in the proximity of the earth, it would be used along side this webbing he's been forging with his hands. 

His fingers would be the trigger, he would need to focus, but once he places this as it should then he should feel the movement or any obstruction to the field, of course this was this simple. But at same complex, grinding his teeth, he reacted as quickly as he could. Upon a few moments the webbing had expanded even further, taking the several meters he had planned to have taken, arriving at the way point where he decided to execute his plans. The building, much like he suspected, stood above him, towering before him with might and importance. This was were most were brought after the Chuunin exams were ended, this is were tournaments are usually held to reduce the numbers. The webbing spread through several meters wide and several meters. At this point he only was left with a single scroll, upon the massive webbing there were tags, once of which he would trigger once the targets were in motion. They would release a hefty amount of ash among the area, and under them hidden would be explosive tags.

Once they ignite... The forest would meet a sea of flames all caused by this boy, this boy whom wished to form a future for himself. Now, the purpose? There was none. Simply to win, simply to reduce the enemy to ash. On the extension of his fingers were the threads that held the webbing, he rushed to the buildings peak, witnessing the distance as he sat, the finger would sense motion, so he closed his eyes, and focused. His mind simply witnessing what the movement called, the were silent. They were quiet, and so he began to flow his chakra to the threads as a means to help him sense the threads as it it was an extension of his own body. A gulp, nervousness began to form on his gut, be he had to keep subtle, he had to keep calm. He was exposed, simply to make him the easy target...

But yes, he was nervous still, this could end in his life... this could end up failing.

But then he sensed it, several human being hit the thread, some lessening, others being tempered with, he counted, how many? How many!? It was around... 10? No lesser, it was around 6 or 7, all headed his way. Who were they? Were they the people whom were among his known ones? It pained him, but quickly as he sense it, he formed a seal. Soon the area where he placed the threads were engulfed in a sea of ash, a powerful stench that eroded the vision of those, the scream of help and warning reached his ears. But it was already checkmate... before they could usher another word or movement. He released the final seal, and and explosion engulfed several areas of the forest. A burning flame rose from nowhere, and soon it engulfed the lives of the many that stood in this area. The flames dancing in agonizing torturous blaze, the eyes of this insensible Ivery simply gazed as the flames herald the end of these Shinobi. Explosions that soon faded into the abyss.


----------



## Vergil (May 18, 2014)

Mion

The call of the wild was....thrilling. Day three into it and she began to get over the bug bites (though they itched horribly) and the started to understand it a little better. She could perhaps live out here, though it would take more than three days to get completely used to it - she was a novice in the art of survival. She was grateful though that she was as observant and methodical as she was. 

Food and water had been secured for the most part - she had been taught that humans were hunter gatherers in the past. Before the ninjutsu and before the technology; this was the way of the land. This was the World Jashin had intended them to inherit. It was quite remarkable. Her camp had moved a little, from its starting point at the edge of the forest and further in. She had accepted that this was to be her temporary home and keeping one eye on civilization was dangerous. There were ponds and the like which contained water, but her knowledge of ecology would deem these unsuitable for drinking. She had a natural resistance to poison, but not disease and the microorganisms that made the pond their home were perhaps not compatible with her relatively pampered body. Perhaps in time she would build up an immunity to it but right now, she was on her own and falling ill with dry heaving and stomach cramps would not be the best things for her.

Hinowa had a river that ran by it and she decided to go upstream from the village as there was the chance that they would be dumping things into the water supply, contaminating it. It was about a few hours walk to get to a decent enough site and she quickly learned that it would not be wise to camp too close to the river. The residents of the forest came there to drink too and would undoubtedly raid any supplies she may have gathered.

Indeed, she had dug a hole and put a large rock over it to keep her stash. Some food and herbs that she may need at a later date. She would need to find a way to contain water, though given the supply was only 20 minutes away, the issue was not a pressing one. One thing she did find a little unnerving and would no doubt do so was attending to...business. Going number 1 or 2 outside wasn't an issue but the lack of toilet paper was. She was not a neat freak, but these sorts of things....were difficult to get accustomed to. Then there was her not so friendly visitor that was due in a few weeks , though thankfully she had some pads with her to at least see her through a few days of it. Hopefully she would be done with her training by then or at least find some sort of alternative. She wished that there was a jutsu to make that part of her life a little easier at least.

Her clothes were dirty too, and the smelled rather horrible. Still she wore them, as she would rather smell bad than to freeze. The nights weren't too cold and she had yet to see rain, though the heavy clouds approaching seemed to want to fix that situation rather promptly. Out in the forest though, she would try to find a clearing in the forest and stare up at the night sky for a time. Without a major city the night sky shimmered like diamonds on a black velvet fabric. She had seen more than a few shooting stars, but was not naive enough to try and wish on one as it shot by, instead marvelling at the spectacle. How people could doubt Jashin was beyond her. Was this all an accident then? All the beauty in the world, all the life and all the balance in it - just something that was nothing but random chance? If anything - that was the implausible thing to believe, rather than The Lord making it all. Everything had a place in this world and as the scriptures said, those that followed Jashin's path were the ones that were to take the highest place in the world - as only they knew the true meaning of sacrifice and in turn could appreciate the world better.

One thing she would appreciate would be a comfortable bed. The hard dirt and simple jacket draped over her did not give her much of a good night's sleep, for the first couple of nights. She did manage to make fire out of sticks and a shoelace, though her arm was severely tired after it. Thankfully the forest had Aspen trees, which was perfect for it and the previous few days were spent gathering enough wood for the fire. This night was indeed much better and sleep came quickly as the fire burned.

Day four.

She had food, water, a good night's rest, ways to make a fire and healing herbs. She was ready to begin her training. This time she decided to leave it till the evening so that she could gather the materials she needed during the day time and rest at night. She attacked the tree with ferocity, channeling the chakra to her feet and climbing up it a good ten feet. She chose an Aspen tree as the destruction caused by it would make for good firewood. As soon as she felt the pressure of the bark giving way, she backflipped off the tree and landed on her feet. Not bad. 10 ft - which was better than the 5 she had gotten to previously. Her aim was 50 feet - she had even mapped out which branches to jump to when she inevitably failed. 

She remembered that Sendo said that those with high intelligence tended to have greater chakra control. She was certain as to why this was - perhaps more awareness? At any rate, she hoped that it would be easier for her than for others. Again she ran, keeping a kunai, that had certainly gotten a fair amount of use over the last few days, in her mouth to mark her progress as she ascended. This time she felt her foot slipping from not exterting enough chakra - that perfect balance was difficult and as she felt herself going, she marked the tree.

15 feet! She smiled at the achievement and it seemed like the crickets around the forest chirped in applause. Crickets....she wondered idly how they would taste.


----------



## Laix (May 18, 2014)

_Edie Nakano_
_*SPECIAL EVENT*_



_- The Chūnin Exams_ -
* PART 7*
He was so irritating! Even when the self-proclaimed Queen of Konoha was addressing him, even when royalty was actually giving him the pleasure of her attention, he remained so calm and relaxed with his hands shoved in his pockets. Kyo shut his eyes with a sigh before turning on his heel, completely disregarding the girl as pure irrelevance.

"I don't have time right about now," He groaned, walking away in the opposite direction. Edie was visibly offended. "Go bother someone else."

"Go bother someone else? _*GO BOTHER SOMEONE ELSE!?*_"

She was in complete denial at how he just brushed her under the carpet, especially considering the history they have together. With haste, Edie chased after him, stepping over tree roots and broken branches before catching up to a strolling Kyo. 

"Now let me tell _*YOU*_, that after what happened at that wedding that you better---"

However, when she got closer to the little shit, there was a smell that began to flow towards her. It was thick, it was warm. 

It was the smell of burning.

_(Huh? Burning? Don't tell me that...)_ Edie narrowed her eyes, looking past Kyo into the distance. There was a faint glow of orange that began to glow bigger and brighter. The flames were engulfing the trees, growing closer towards the duo. Every second they spent standing there trying to figure out a fire was a second lost in escape.

Without warning, she flipped around and began making a mad, crazed dash for safety.

"_*DATE RAPIST, RUN!! SOME STUPID BITCH HAS SET THE PLACE ON FIIIIIIIREEEEEEEEE!*_" 

​


----------



## Laix (May 18, 2014)

_Ryoko Hyūga_
SIDE STORY LIQUID TIME
_*Beach Party!*_​ _*
*_When Kyo shut the door behind him, that was the starting signal for things to really get interesting.

"Before I begin..." The words escaped his mouth as a whisper as their bodies grazed and rubbed against each other. It was a laundry room, the space was cramped. She could feel every breath of his on her neck. "I want to know if it's okay, may I have permission, to do really... really bad things to you?"

"What's 'really bad things'?" Ryoko giggled playfully, running her hands through his crimson locks. For a guy, his hair felt so silky and well-kept. His hair was more preened than a teenage girl. 

"_Can I kiss you?_ Can I put you on that washing machine and make you forget your name?" 

He planted a kiss on her shoulder blade that felt like a touch of heat on cold. Just that second of his lips grasping her shoulder sent euphoric pulses through her body. As he backed away, she pulled at the hem of his swimsuit, trying to drag it straight off. Even if for a moment, Kyo not devoting himself to her body was upsetting and made her crave it even more. With something so tight and no underwear, she already knew exactly what he was thinking.

"Before we have any fun, I want to hear those sweet words leak from your  lips. I'm trying my best to be nice, because every little bit of me  wants to jump on you now."

As he smiled like an excited idiot, Ryoko unzipped her hoodie and dumped it on a random laundry basket with all the other unwashed clothes. She didn't say a single syllable as she perched herself on top of the washing machine, pulling him towards her by the shoulders. Now they were the same height, now it felt even.

"Don't be too loud, they might hear us!"

*- - -*


​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (May 18, 2014)

*Ren Houki*

FOREST OF DEATH

_________________​
*Honk or get Honked II;*



The Houki dashed past the trees, concentrating at sporadic intervals to see if there were any chakra signatures around him. Admittedly, his sensory abilities weren't quite excellent yet; he'd only just started, after all. His catchment range was meagre compared to the more experienced sensors in the village, and he wasn't yet precise enough to be able to differentiate different chakra types from one another. They were only just blue wisps of flame to him. Though, at the very least, the size and intensity of the ember gave him a rough idea of how strong the other person was and their chakra capacity. The training process had been arduous?definitely harder than anything he'd ever done before, both physically and mentally, but reflecting on how useful the skill was now, it was definitely worth it.

---

_A few days, around five, before the exam, and after the beach party fiasco at the Nanako Mansion, Elder Kyoudo had sought him out during his usual training practices and offered to teach him a technique which would prepare him better for the Chūnin Exams. Naturally, the Houki accepted the offer he extended, and now they were in a remote area tucked away in the forest. Trees and leaves swayed gently in the breeze, but there was no sign of wildlife anywhere; not even the faintest rustle could be heard amongst the bushes. Strange, considering that Ren recalled this part of the forest usually had a lot of bears and such.

"The skill I will teach you is the ability of sight without sight. Chakra sensing, in other words. Once the training process is complete, you'll learn to be able to detect chakra and see it just as you could see with your eyes." The Elder explained.

Ren raised an eyebrow. The ability to become a sensory type shinobi certainly would be useful; not only on missions, but in supplementing his barrier jutsu. Either way, it piqued the young boy's interest. On the other hand... "Isn't chakra sensing a skill that takes months to learn, though?" He asked, slightly apprehensive. The Elder was good, but Ren doubted even he could condense months worth of lessons into a few days.

Kyoudou's face remained impassive. "Ordinarily, yes. However, over the years, we Houki have developed a new way to be able to detect the essence of chakra. A shortcut, if you will. The only drawback is that it is rather dangerous, but..." He paused, looking over Ren. Despite his words, he didn't look worried at all. "I trust that you would be able to survive it."

"So I just have to survive it, right? It sounds easy enough."

The Elder, for the first time since he'd known him, finally cracked and his facial features turned into something that wasn't of stern apprehension. An amused smirk, but his expression darkened almost immediately after. "Your ego must be as big as the forest itself. Good. Confidence is vital in this task, as it will form the anchor which you must grab onto when fear threatens to wash you away."

With a long, wrinkled finger, he gestured towards the cave which was right beside him. "You will enter this cave and survive in there alone for four days. I have personally relocated all the dangerous animals around this area of the forest inside the cave, and you will have to not only survive their presence, but hunt them down to feed yourself. The inside of the cave is pitch black, so there is no sight. The sound of the water dropping from the stalactites will eliminate your sense of hearing, and the bears are all seasoned predators. Along with this, as time passes on, your senses will naturally dull from fatigue and hunter, and you will be left with only one way to avoid them. By seeing them through chakra and killing them before they kill you."

A nervous bead of sweat dripped down Ren's neck, soaking itself into his shirt. This actually sounded like a legitimately difficult task, but if he were to back down now, it would only show weakness to the upper echelon of the clan and he couldn't afford that right now. Bringing a hairband to tie up his hair, Ren turned around. "See you in four days then." He had said, then walked into the cave.
_

---

The experience was almost mind shattering, but he came out stronger for it. Even outside of his ability to sense chakra, he had relied on his wits to survive and his body was pushed through it's very limits trying to get by on the barely sufficient levels of meat. He could see why the Elder allotted him a day to rest before the exam; if he'd gone in just after leaving the cave, there was no way he could have survived this portion of the exam. For starters, he'd have been liable to pass out in the middle of it.

Then, he felt a prickle on his skin. There were two chakra signatures relatively nearby. He didn't know who they were, but from the size of the flame, Ren was willing to wager they weren't particularly strong. Either way, he would have the element of surprise, but a different plan began to hatch inside the young Houki's mind.​


----------



## Kei (May 18, 2014)

_[Chunin Exams; Forest of Death]
[The Young Viper; Zyana]​_​

Zyana clenched her jaw. Was she serious right about now? If that?s the case, Zyana reached behind her back slowly as and dipped her hand in the weapon purse. She didn?t need an enemy, which was the last thing she needed right about now. So the best thing she could do was attack and makes her presences a slight warning to the girl, but another part screamed at her to run and not waste time.  If she wasted anything with this girl, she would be at a fault with Hatori. So she eased up, this was unreasonable, but right about now it was her only chance to get out of fighting with this girl.

?And that is why I make it my job to kill people like you?? She said simply closing her eyes a bit before opening them, ?Right now you are saying you are my enemy when I have no need for one and I done no wrong to you.?

She didn?t even know her name. Even as she looked at the girl, the blonde hair and blue eyes were a rare combinational trait, but she didn?t remember wronging anyone that has the same look as her. Unless she tried to remember back to a couple months back and she saw that one blonde girl, but she and the girl in front were completely different. Even the outfit was different, but Zyana couldn?t help but feel slightly annoyed.  This person in front of her was more trouble then she wanted to deal with during the exams. 

Though as soon as she thought that the girl threw three needles in her direction causing Zyana to almost fall off the branch she was on. Grabbing the branch Zyana swung her body and launched herself into another tree. No more time, she had to continue and she will take this opportunity to run! Zyana began to run in the opposite direction, but she stopped, it was a fire going on in the direction she was headed. 

Who the hell was that stupid to do something so reckless?

From the feeling of the heat, it was catching and catching fast. This wasn?t in her plan but she had to continue on. Zyana prepared to run again, if she gave chance then she had to fight, and that was the last thing she wanted to do. Hatori would have to wait until she gained more experiment, she hissed through her teeth. Who would hire a sells sword without warning? Even the companies and people who hired Emiya gave him at least months in advance before the job.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (May 18, 2014)

*Ren Houki*

FOREST OF DEATH

_________________​
*Honk or get Honked III;*



The way he positioned himself was carefully done, walking so that he would soon be in full view of the people who he detected a few minutes ago, but in a way where he had plenty of room to evade if he needed it. Under the impression that they had the element of surprise, they would be sloppy and uncareful in their movements; after all, their prey was a lone Genin, walking unaware of the two other shinobi stalking him. With that being in the case, when he reacted quickly and oppressed the two, it would put him in prime position and solidify his position as the superior warrior. A sneak attack, in this case, while a lot less risky and having a greater chance of success, wouldn't instill the same sense of fear. Instead, it would only portray him as a shinobi who needed the element of surprise to take the two on. Considering that, wouldn't it be easy to take him out if he was distracted or not paying attention to them?

So, when it came to their attack, he wasn't in the least bit surprised. Even without his sensing, he could faintly make out the sound of rustled leaves as they approached him, the sound of metal scraping against itself as they took out the shurikens and finally, the sound of those very shurikens bursting out from the shrubbery. Recalling his training from months ago, he turned a hundred and eighty degrees, a kunai in hand already as it moved. In a flurry of blurs, the Houki deflected the projectiles, littering the ground around them with the pieces of metal.  

That was when the two of them revealed themselves, escaping from the branches and landing on the patch of ground directly in front of Ren. He recognized the both of them as Kumo shinobi, based on their headbands: one of them wore a red tank top and had a head of messy brown hair, and the other wore a white shirt with short, clean cut blonde hair. Overall, they seemed fairly average. "_Is it worth taking them along with me?_" He thought to himself.

"We've got you now!"

"Hey, good job spotting him, J. I can't believe I didn't notice this guy prancing about the forest all by himself like that."

The Houki sighed to himself. As much as he hated to admit it, beggars couldn't be choosers. Even with his sensing, he wasn't sure if he'd be able to find such easy prey in the forest again. "Why are the two of you trying to attack me, again? I don't know either of you." He asked, looking at them apathetically.

The man known as J sniggered, looking at his blonde friend as if Ren had just asked some ridiculous question. He soon, however, turned back to look at him with a sneer: "You idiot. Don't you get the rules of this test?! The examiner said it himself; people are going to die here. It's either kill or be killed! There's bound to be some psycho out there trying to kill everybody he sees, so we're going to kill everyone before he gets to us!" 

Ren frowned, placing his hands on his hips as if deep in thought. "Ah. Rules. So this is how the common people think." He thought loudly to himself.

"Fuck it, let's just kill this guy." The blonde insisted, and charged in, brandishing a katana sheathed on his back. Thinking back, Ren did recall that the Kumogakure shinobi were keen practitioners of kenjutsu. The guy was probably better at handling a sword than he was, but his movements were still sloppy; his swing was wide, and his steps were slow. Easily, the Houki intercepted the attack by bringing his briefcase up before the blade could slice into his shoulder, and with a clang, the metal fell deftly on the surface of his bag. "T-the fuck? What kind of bag is this, you asshole?!" He grunted, straining with effort to cut his blade through the bag.

Ren lifted the shield slightly, so that his eyes could peek out through the handle. "The moment I finished listening to the announcer speak, this is what I thought. Certainly, someone among us would be crazy enough to eliminate all the potential opponents. But whilst that happened, I would be persuading the survivors to become my companions." The Houki's eyes narrowed, his other hand moving to draw the tantō from the lid of his bag while the blonde swordsman still struggled to cut through it. Why he didn't just pull it back and try to slash again was beyond Ren, but he personally appreciated his incompetence. At the very least, it gave him time to finish off his speech.

"I will not allow myself to be changed by the rules. I will subvert them and make them my own. This is the mindset of a leader."

By this moment in time, the tank top had relocated himself to Ren's side, ready to cut him in twain with his katana. "*Shut the fuck up already, you prick!*" He shouted, bringing his sword in, but found his blow intercepted by the surface of Ren's tantō.

With a flick of his wrist, an invisible force propelled the briefcase upwards to hit the blonde's face, right underneath the jaw to maximize damage to the brain. The briefcase was deceptively hard and heavy as a weapon and it felt as if someone had knocked him with a hammer; whatever was inside of the bag, it wasn't something normal. Exerting some more force, Ren pushed the katana of the tank top's down and brought his case to bash him straight across the face. Then, catching him with his knee, he kicked him straight towards the blonde, sending the two tumbling into the ground while he slowly walked towards them. "There are two ways we can do this. Either both of you die right here by my hands, or you join me in search of the flag, and the three of us find success together." He offered, tossing his blade in the air.


​


----------



## Kei (May 18, 2014)

_[Chunin Exams; Forest of Death]
[The Small Flame of Fuzen; Kyo Minami]_​
His hair stood on its ends. It was fire, red like his hair fire, and Kyo was almost drawn to it for a minute.  Kyo eyes sparkled for a minute as he saw the embers dance around. His heart ached to go near it as if it was his own mother calling his name. It hurt. It really did hurt his chest like something was calling him home and nothing else mattered. Kyo almost took one step closer to the flames, he had to go, and it was calling him. Home was calling him. 

He could feel it in his blood. The embers were calling him to go home. Where he belonged and where he could be himself, his chest felt as someone was squeezing it with all the pressure they could muster. Kyo?s throat felt as if someone tied a rope around his neck and was pulling tightly?

The sight of fire hurt?It made something in his chest ache?It made his whole body feel foreign as if this wasn?t him at all?

Kyo felt sick, this wasn?t right, and he knew it. Every inch of him screamed at him to get closer to the fire, but his mind was saying something else. Not to get close, run away, and protect yourself, and that was what he was thinking, but Kyo took a step forward. The smell of burning trees and smoke, the feeling of heat made Kyo?s mouth go dry.   

What was going on with his body? Why did it feel this way? Kyo wanted the answers but it only pushed him towards the flames even more. He knew it was going to be painful, but something felt right about going in.

Though as he thought that, he remembered something, something that his mother said a long time ago about fire, and what it does to them. Why couldn?t he remember it though? He remembered everything about the time he spent with her, the red of her kimono and how her hair shone that day, but he couldn?t remember what she said. It was bad right, his mind filled in the blanks for him, it was very bad, we shouldn?t get close. 

However his heart said something different. Get close, burn, and be reborn again. Pain is only for an instant, but it?s okay, everything will be answered once you step it.

How far did he walk, to the point he could see the flames? How did he get here? Not as if it mattered, everything would be okay if he touched the flames. Everything will be well within his heart, all the things that bothered him would be gone, and the only thing he had to do would be let the flames consume his very flesh. 

Kyo almost felt as though he was going into hug his mom, like he was a child again, and she had left for long periods of time. He remembered those days, he remembered how much he cried when he was a kid for her, and he remembered the feeling when she got home and how he would run to her.

That is what he felt when he reached out to the flames, he felt as though he was reaching out to his mother.


----------



## Laix (May 18, 2014)

_Edie Nakano_
_*SPECIAL EVENT*_



_- The Chūnin Exams_ -
* PART 7*​ 
_*RUSTLE RUSTLE*_

Edie was running, running as fast as she could. The sound of her feet pounding against the leaves was only swallowed by her bated breaths. When you're running for your life, it should be a simple path but instead Edie found herself dodging and jumping over broken branches and debris. Actually, now that she thought about it, why was she running?

The fire wouldn't kill her.

_*RUSTLE RUSTLE*_

At best, it would just hurt her. Now she was curious. What did it feel like to be burnt alive? No, snap out of it. Don't go having such thoughts. You're not a sinner, you don't lavish yourself in pain.

_*RUSTLE, RUSTLE*_

It's a curse, it's evil. She shouldn't embrace it, she should fight it as much as she can. You can't expose yourself either, make it obvious that you're a mutant, a biological monster of society.

*RUSTLE, RUSTLE*

Keep up the perfection, the image. It's all about public relations and how they perceive you. You're flawless, you're beautiful, you're the eye of every man and the source of all female jealousy.

_*RUSTLE, RUSTLE*_

Wait, why can she only hear one set of footsteps? There should be two at a time, not one. Had this idiot tripped? Or even ditched her? Edie stopped dead in her tracks and checked her left and right. There was nothing, no sign of relevant life. Just small insects and reptiles scaling the endless amount of trees. So he must be behind then, she would've noticed him overtaking her. But behind her was the fire? Her mind started to go off into a whirlwind. She couldn't make sense of this. He wasn't stupid enough to run into his death was he? Or was he one of those suicidal people who hide it so well that you would've never guessed until they're gone?

Either way, as much as she hated to admit it, she would need Kyo for her plan. She couldn't afford to lose one of her pawns so soon, so could only think to go back to drag him back. Edie turned on her heel and went running back towards the fire. It hadn't stretched as far as she'd expected for a forest fire. At best it had increased its stretch by around ten or so meters since she started running. Between the bright glow of the roaring flames and the calm jungle green suffering under its heat, there was one figure that stood out in the contrast.

Kyo Minami. Just as she suspected, he was walking towards the fire, reaching out to touch it like it was some sort of being. How could he be so stupid? He doesn't even look suicidal. He looks delusional.

"_*HEY!!*_" Edie yelled out to him, trying to grab his attention but to no avail. He carried on with his slow, steady steps towards a certain death. Reluctantly, she moved through the trees, walking closer towards him. 

"Kyo! Kyo! Excuse me, don't ignore me when I'm speaking to you!" 

What was it going to take to get his attention?

"_*KYO! Snap out of it!*_"

Fine. Edie had realised that this was a drastic situation, and drastic times call for drastic measures. As she got even closer to Kyo and the flames, the heat began to really hit her. It was like she was sticking her head in the oven, a constant warmth that was nothing like the soothing rays of summer but something that was edging closer and closer towards pain. By now, she had stopped calling out his name and was aiming to get right next to him. 

He was just a few steps away, maybe even a leap. She didn't want to do this - getting so close to the flames that is. What she was about to do was actually going to be somewhat pleasurable.

"I said..." The feisty Nakano grabbed his shoulder and forced him to turn towards her, pulling her right fist back into a tight punch. In the brief moment their eyes met, she saw just how lost he was. His usually cocky crimson eyes were blank and full of awe and false hope, as if he was walking towards something only he could see. She couldn't discern what was going on inside his mind, but it wouldn't matter now---

"_*SNAP OUT OF IT!*_"

She slammed her fist straight into his face, releasing a small amount of chakra upon contact. It was enough to leave a serious bruise but not enough to cause any permanent damage. By knocking Kyo Minami to the ground with a thud, she could only hope that it had pushed him out of his delusion.

"_Hello? _Are you awake now? Get up and get out for fuck sake!"
​


----------



## LunarCoast (May 18, 2014)

*Akarusa, Hatori | Chunnin Exams | Distractions*

Hatori's eyes turn to the breaking out fire to his flank, this didn't bode well for anyone even those like himself with water jutsu at their disposal. He couldn't help but wonder if this was caused by the same guy who made a mess of the starting area or someone else, he hoped the latter was the case for his sake. The heat of the flames causing him to sweat under his layered clothing he had to change his plans, if the fire spread too quickly their was a risk the flag would be burnt away assuming it was a normal fabric as they were led to believe and that meant he couldn't bring about victory. Worst still this undoubtedly forced his hand to get more directly involved and doing so would only reveal his location to the one person in this exam he truely had fear of, if only...

Nevermind.

He pivots dashing in the opposite direction of the fire and begins his search for the flag, this was no longer something he could simply lay back and wait on, the fire served only as a timelimit and means to push everyone towards one another. All hell would break loose, and he had to be ready to face that storm when it came, question was who would kick start it?

April was naturally uncomfortable being close to the flames, the crackling and heat it caused put her on edge. Nothing was going as she expected, even Ogama was acting weird hopefully this wasn't a foreshadowing of what was coming, worst still she noticed the unmistakable pressence of Arashi the all seeing... he still was using Hayabusa's body then, this probably meant he was physically weak given it had been a century, if not longer. That more than likely explained his purpose here, seeking a new vessel.

Hatori comes to halt, hearing familiar voices he noticed three shinobis which seemed at odds, atleast from it looked like. Some pale blue haired boy was fighting the two of his comrades from Kumo, assessing the situation more closely it seemed his comrades had decided to gang up on the weird kid who seemed confident enough in his abilities to beat them. Still it was 2 vs 1 and those odds didn't sit well with him, he crouched down behind the cover of the bark of a tree even if the fire drew ever closure it was best to observe the capabilities of those who we may come to face in the future. Still he was ready to interfer if he felt the need or desire.

*~Ogama~*

Ogama stops in his tracks, the heat of the fire brushing over him looking up to see the crimson flames he smiles, "Well, it would appear someone has one uped me. Interesting development indeed!" A hint of excitement in his voice, he forms a single handseal creating a simple wave of water extenguishing the flames in his path before continueing through the forest.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (May 18, 2014)

*Ren Houki*

FOREST OF DEATH

_________________​
*Honk or get Honked IV;*



"Shit." The blonde gulped, his eyes focusing intently on the blade at his throat. His pale blue eyes reflected straight back at him, gazing at him intently, and it was through this, that the Kumo swordsman found his answer. "Alright... we give up, prick."

"H-hey! Kay, what are you saying?!" J shouted, suddenly sitting up, a fire of rebellious spirit burning in his eyes.

"We can't beat him. If we tried, we'd just get killed." He replied, licking his lips tentatively in nervousness at still having the blade against his throat. After all, Ren couldn't quite remove it if he wasn't sure about his friend yet. "And if we go with him, our chances of success would be higher than it would be otherwise. If he was going to kill us, he would have done so already, anyway."

J's glare relented, softening slightly. "I guess you're right. Damn... to think we'd have to go up against a monster like this guy so early..."

Ren gave a smile, pulling the blade away from K's throat and placed it back inside his briefcase. "Good. Now that we've got that sorted out, let's discuss some tactics, shall we?" Is said, as he produced four kunai from the weapons pouch on his side, each with a piece of fabric wrapped around the handle. Turning them over in his hand once, he passed them to the still apprehensive Kumogakure shinobi. 

"The two of you will keep a safe distance around me with these, so people will think that I'm travelling alone. If someone attacks me, they won't expect the two of you to be around. Ah, before I forget, I'm also a sensor-type, so don't bother trying to run away." He added, then took out a blue piece of fabric, using it to tie his hair back into a small ponytail.

"There will be two signals, and they'll be given with this piece of ribbon I have in my hand. If I remove it with my right hand, that's a sign for you to place two of the kunai down where you are. If I take it off with my left, that means you need to come and attack immediately."

The Houki stood up, then looked in the distance away from him, pointing to the rising tower of grey and fire. Someone had been fighting over there. "Based on the fire over there, I don't think the flag will be in that area. Nobody would take the risk of burning the flag. With that in mind, the forest has a lot of cliffs and high points we can use to scout as well. Let's try and find those first."​


----------



## Kei (May 18, 2014)

_[Beach Party Liquid Time Event]
[Kyo Minami]_​
?If you find yourself in Fuzenkagure, hit me up.? Kyo whispered as he had buried himself in the corner of her neck. He gave her one last kiss on the neck before pulling back.  Kyo smirked a bit, he some marks on her, but nothing that can?t be covered. Although, Kyo turned around and grabbed her jacket, putting it on her. Love marks dominated her stomach, her sides, and the top part of her chest. Biting his lower lip, he couldn?t help but wish he had some control of himself. Though, if he was bad, then she was the worse. 

A slight stinging sensation was burning through his back because of her nails. His shoulders had bite marks so deep that he worried that if she bit any harder she would have broken skin. Although, it wasn?t like he disliked it, hearing her hold back so hard was actually something he really did enjoy. Maybe Konaha wasn?t all that bad, and maybe he should come here more. He would happily come back if he could get more of this lovely welcoming party. Kyo zipped her jacket up slowly, admiring his work as it slowly disappeared between the fabrics of her jacket.

He pulled her over closely again, ?Sorry about that couldn?t really control myself all that well.? He said, ?But those might disappear, the ones you gave me might take a while longer.?

It would take a good while if he didn?t go directly to a medic to get them healed up, but it wasn?t like he wanted to anyway. Those little marks were beginning to add to his slight ego, she enjoyed it and he did as well. As long as both party had their fill of each other, nothing was wrong with a little biting or scratching. He released her finally and leaned against the washing machine.

?As much as I love my work,  I doubt people would appreciate the fine art that is your body at this point.? Kyo told her as he pointed to her jacket, ?Again sorry about that, I just couldn?t help myself too much.?


----------



## Kei (May 18, 2014)

_[Chunin Exams; Forest of Death]
[The Small Flame of Fuzenkagure; Kyo Minami]
_​
One minute he was talking to the girl and the next he had the hugest mark on him from the girl. That was how Kyo realized something wasn?t right. His eyes widen as he looked around, what the hell happened, this wasn?t the direction he was going originally. The fire was way too close, and he was supposed to be looking for a river. Kyo ran his fingers through his head as the popping and the smell of smoke filled his nose. What the hell happened? Did he lose it again? His mouth got parched as he thought about losing himself again to the same girl. 

??Fire??? He didn?t harm her? Then why the hell did she punch him? Kyo got up from the ground as he moved his bottom jaw. The girl was probably dumber than a bag of rocks, but she hits twice as hard. Kyo looked behind her, what was she so close to the fire? ?Something happened didn?t it??

He didn?t really want to know the answer to that, but he knew that something happened to him again. To say she was a walking bad luck charm for him was now slowly becoming an understatement. He looked in her eyes for answers, but simply exchanging glances won?t help him at this point. She looked a bit proud of herself for launching the punch but other than that it didn?t help him understand what the hell he was doing. Outsiders weren?t supposed to know anything about the clan, but the more time he spent with her, the more times he felt himself slowly drifting away from those teachings.

?Thank you?? He said as he simply turned around,he hated himself when she saw him and the bloodline in play ??.I need you to tell me what I was doing once we get near a river, so deal with me a little longer.?

Kyo went off, he was slowly going, because it dishearten him that this was happening. He had to talk to his family or else everything they work hard to keep secret would be out because he couldn?t help himself. Kyo shut his eyes tightly but when he did he heard a slight whisper of his name that caused him to stop. Turning back he saw the fire flicker in his eyes. What was happening to him? Why was this happening to him? Kyo turned back around and began to go off again, he had to concentrate. Think ahead and do what need to be done, but for now, he had to get his head back in the game.


----------



## luffy no haki (May 18, 2014)

*Uchiha Akaya/Forest of Death [Chunin Exams 2nd Test]*

_Capture the Flag IV - My princess PT 1​_
Akaya was just resting by sitting on the giant roots of one of those enormous trees typical from The Forest of Death. The Uchiha has already taken out a few more people, all of them with the same sort of tactic: hide, ambush and chase. Even though the amount of chakra he used was minimal, he still had to rest a little before continuing with the hunt. By now he has already eliminated about ten participants,  funnily - for the boy at least - most of them were either from Fuzen or Kiri, there was one girl from the cloud village but contrary to what he did to the others, he only knocked her out. The arm bands of sad villages were tied to his right arm by now; his idea of confusing people with the headbands he acquired was successful to some extent though there were a couple of people who saw through his act right away. Distrust could be a very awful thing.

Now it was quite obvious that he wouldn?t hesitate in hurting people from both sides, however, it was also clear that his main objective were the shinobi coming from the Black. As he was there with his eyes closed, the sudden sound of a bunch of explosions reached his ears; obviously the fact that his hearing sense had been trained for years was something that helped, since the event wasn?t as near a sone could think. Dashing off without thinking, Akaya found himself at the top of one of those trees after a few minutes. From his position he was able to see clearly the fire engulfing part of the forest, wild flames threatening the life of both animals and shinobi in the distance. The jinchuuriki smiled, whoever did that sure liked the heat.

"Whoever did that is either too smart or too stupid."he said before jumping off the tree and start to move in the direction of the flames. The ANBU would only be running and jumping at full speed trying to go as quickly as possible; hoefully whoever caused those explosions was still at that place. In his mind there were only two things, destroy enemies and find the flag; in order to accomplish the second he had to do the first. It would be stupid to try to hunt everyone though ans as such he was only going after those who seemed to have a chance. If there were more he would think about how to handle them once the flag is in his hands...or in their hands.

It was then that, once he reached an open spot free of trees to some extent, he found himself landing at the same time as another figure. Immediately both kids took out a kunai a sthey raised tehir heads to see who was the enemy in front."Ak-kun?" her voice calling out those words as the Uchiha lad had to harden his gaze. What was she doing there? Akaya thought that probably teh Uchiha princess woudl already be disqualified or something, of course the chance of her being dead never crossed his mind. The mere thought would have been a burden all along.

The girl let out a sigh of relief as soon a sshe saw the one who has been her bodyguard for years. She was naive, a fool. How can she lower her guard? The person who explained the rules of the test to them clearly said that everyone was an enemy, of course only a fool would take that too seriously since allies were always necessary yet for the Uchiha boy he didn?t want any companions for the moment unless the situation changed, but that _wench_, as he used to call her in his head, was being a complete idiot! "Hey, Ak-kun. Let?s make a team for the rest of the exam! that way we can help each other and be the winners!!"she said in excitement. Despite all the time they?ve been together she barely knew things about Akaya, and one of those thing she didn?t know was his fighting style, why was she so interested? Easy, because she didn?t want to be a burden for the boy even more than winning that game. Without waiting she started to walk in the same direction the explosions of before took place. Akaya only stared at her coldly, she would always be a naive woman.

When Manami noticed that the boy wasn?t following her an confused expression appeared in her face"Ak-kun? What?s wrong? Let?s go!"she said cheerfully but the Uchiha lad?s answer froze her in place.

"Princess, please waive this exam."


----------



## Chaos Theory (May 18, 2014)

*Chūnin Exams|Zansatsu*

*[Forest of Death, Konohagakure]​*​

[The Chūnin Exams XI]​
_“A human life is as fleeting as that of the Wild Rose. Death, however, is deeper than the seas.” _
- Unknown​
The fire was growing more intense and now it even seemed to spread from the center of the forest. Satoshi sighed as he dropped a Genin to the ground. The girl's eyes rolled to the back of her head and a thick purple foam oozed from her mouth covering those lush ruby lips.  "The pain is only momentary" is explained while she gagged. As her face turned blue, blood started to ooze from her eyes and nose.  "Tell me" is asked as he leaned down to her.  "Why would a Genin that relied on Genjutsu open attack so brazenly in the open?" is asked as he patted her on the cheek. Offering false comfort. Pulling a strand or two of hair from her face he looked into those deep teal eyes as they started to go blank. As Satoshi admired his poison two Kunai bury deeply into his back. Hunching over he almost falls on the dying girl.

"It's simple, she was a diversion, though she wasn't supposed to die on me just yet." is added regretfully as a boy dropped from a tree overhead. He wore a re-breather and was obviously from the Hidden Mist. "My real question is, why did you kill her? You're from Suna too, are you not? Or did I see that Protector wrong when you scratched your arm a little ways back?" is asked as he walked up. Grabbing Satoshi by the shoulder he starts to pull back. But to his surprise the boy dusts away into a fine black sand. "Taka!" The boy turns as his name is spoken. Even wearing the mask his expression was clearly visible. There tied in wire was his partner. With the boy that he thought he'd hit with a pair of Kunai. If she was there? Then? 

Turning just in time he sees this girl reaching for him. Her hand wraps around his leg and pulls him toward her.  "I picked up on you some time back, it was as simple as setting a mouse trap  when that explosion in the center of the forest occurred." is stated as he tossed the girl to the ground. She grunted in pain as the wires cut into her body.  "How do you like the poison? It's a numbing agent. Not meant to kill per say, but to slow your reaction down. Which is why you are having trouble coping with how slow she is moving at the moment" is stated as the once thought dying girl pulled up on the boy.  "Now, lets play a little game. You and I." is stated while he pulled back with one hand. The girl's flesh wisps away revealing a razor toothed puppet. It clattered and clacked as if it were laughing as it's hands tighten on the boy.  "Black Dust Technique; Mechanical Second Shot: The Rack." is calmly stated as the puppet seemed to explode. The Torso spun around to the boy's back. 

Six long blade slide up around him to keep him in place as the legs of the puppet formed the base of the new machine. As the head rotate above the boy's head the for arms clench on to his limbs and attach themselves to the base of the torturing device. "What are you doing?",  "Well" is stated as he walked up to the boy,  "I'm about to do the best I can." is replied as he patted him on the face,  "Okay, first question" is stated as he looked to the girl.  "Tell me girl, why the bait and lure?" is asked as he tapped on one of the large blades. "  "I-I", "Don't tell him a damn thing!" is yelled. 

 "Suit yourself" is answered right back while spinning a finger in the air. Suddenly the movement of wood can be heard as the puppet starts to stretch it's limbs to pull on the Genin's. At first it was only a mild sensation and just as soon stopped.  "Same question." is stated was he again twirled his finger and again the puppet moved. This time it was painful and the Mist Genin grunted refusing to scream.  "Why are you asking such an obvious question.  We want the flag!" is replied as she listened to her partner grunt and groan. The white haired boy grinned and twirled his finger again. Now the arms started to segment and stretch the Mist Genin's limbs further apart. Now the boy howled as he felt his bones, muscles and ligaments tighten.  "Stop! I told you what you what you wanted to know!" she screamed. A vile grin spread the boy's lips. 

Dropping his hand he walked up to her,  "Such emotion for simple partners, wouldn't you say?" is stated as he squatted next to her. Patting her down he reaches into her uniform, pushing his hands pass her breasts and down onto her stomach. That vile grin spreads,  "I was curious when a Genin from Sunagakure didn't recognize a puppeteer, so it got me thinking" is stated as he pulled a second Forehead Protector from her cloths. It too was Mist Head Band.  "See, that makes more sense. So, what are you to him? Friend? Lover?" the girls eyes widen as he named off relationship status. No, it was more than that. This was family.  "Oh, I get it? Are you siblings or cousins?" the girl panicked, by process of elimination and her own inability to control herself he'd deduced that they were related.  "We-we don't have the flag!" is screamed.  "Well, that is obvious, if you two had the flag, why would you still be hanging around the forest of Death?",  "Just let us go, we'll not cross your paths again!" is pleaded as she struggled against him while she is helped to her feet.

 "Now, what kind of message would that be if I did that?" is asked as he put his chin between her neck and shoulder blade as if he was intimate with this stranger. Wrapping an arm around her the boy reconnects his threads to his puppet,  "Even if you close your eyes girl, you'll hear his screams. So, just watch. Watch as I pull your family limb from limb." is stated as he clenched a fist.  "Why?' is meekly asked as the puppet started to segment more.  "Consider it a life lesson" is replied as Doru began to pull harder and harder. The Mist Genin grunted and yelled as he felt his limbs being pulled. The numbing pain soon became an unbearable burning sensation as he felt his bones start to crack. Lowly at first one could hear pops. Crackling pops like someone was crushing that shipping sheet with the bubbles. Though this was far from that innocent. It was the cartilage separating from he boy's shoulders, hips, knees and elbows. He screamed hoarsely as the heat from his breath started to fog the face plate of his mask. 

 "Please, pleas stop!" is begged as the girl tried to fight against the boy. But it was fruitless, the wires cut her exposed skin as she struggled and she stopped as the boy wailed for mercy. "I beg YOU! DON'T" is screamed as skin can be seen sliding from under his long sleeves and pants.  "Stop? We've just begun. Did you know, the human body can sometimes stretch up to eighty percent longer thanks to it's elastic like properties?" is asked as he lightly bit the girl's ear. She quickly realized this boy was one sick-o.  "Please, I beg you, he is the only family I have left." is stated,  "Well, I suppose that this will be a most bitter lesson then" is chuckled as the boy started to cough from the pain.  "Wait for it?" the girl's heart raced, wait for what? But soon her  question is answered as she heard a terrible series of pops. 

The boy tries to scream, but his throat was so swollen from the pain that he merely rocked his head from side to side. In the distance the flames reflected off his plastic visor and how he wished just to dive into that to get away from this.  "Did you hear it? Sounded like poppers, right? Well that was his muscles and ligaments separating from his bones. Even if I were to stop now, he'd die" is stated. As he pulled back with his fist. The joints on Doru's arms separated and ran along Chakra Threads now to pull the boy further apart.  "I beg you kill him and get it over with!" the girl screamed and pleaded.  "I'll not show you any mercy, see it was never about him. It was about you. I want you to remember this" is lowly stated as blood started to seep through the boy's clothing as his skin started to tear. 

The girl closed her eyes as her brother yelled pass through his closed throat. A moment later a tearing can be heard. It sounded a lot like paper and rubber bands, but it was much louder. Much more moist. She tenses as she felt a warming sensation flush her face. Opening her eyes she can feel his blood run from her face and she can only watch in horror as the six blades fell on the lifeless stump of her brother's corpse. As the pieces fell to the ground Satoshi wrapped his gloved hand around her throat as he stepped to her front, With a push he releases the wire on her body and presses her against a tree. He then connects Chakra threads to her hands and legs and binds her there with the hand he plants just above her head. 

She was a shell now, her only family gone she'd given up on life now. She didn't even fight it anymore as her captor pulled a curved Kunai from his tool kit. She can only look over his shoulder. At his dismembered and mutilated body.  "Kill me" is begged.  "Why? if I did that, I'd be showing mercy. No" is stated as he pushed the blade to her clothing,  "I'll carve a little reminder into you. A reminder that you are the one that got your family here killed/" is stated as he started to cut her clothing open.  "A symbol of your sin, then. Then I'll personally get you out of this forest and dump you in safety." is whispered. ~


----------



## Bringer (May 18, 2014)

*Hado Terumi*

The anxious boy awaited for the proctor to initiate the second phase of the exam. This would prove to be far more difficult than the intelligence portion, the ivory haired boy would have to fight... This wouldn't be some petty meaningless fight, all of the fights that go on in the forest meant life or death. There were so many people participating that he hadn't seen if anyone he had known was participating. Plus due to the fact that he got here late he didn't even get a chance to hatch his egg as he ran straight into the exam room. If he remembered correctly two others were also late just like himself, a girl from Sunagakure, and a boy from Fuzengakure. Makes sense, the travel from black to white wasn't particularity short. In fact he didn't even see them hatch their eggs either, so he didn't get to see what animal represented them.

*Bang!*

Just like that all the shinobi sprung into the forest.  Hado was going to run until he could make camp near a water source.


----------



## Olivia (May 18, 2014)

*Kirisaki Shinkō*
*Chunin Exams: Run*

The girl dodged my needles while almost slipping off of her branch. However before she could completely fall she pushed off and landed on another branch in the near distance. I stood there for about three seconds and waited before I would make my move, I might as well be nice and give her a head start.

Right as I pushed off with my foot a large explosion entered the forest, flashing flames into the sky and causing the surrounding temperatures to sky rocket. Just what had happened? Why was there an explosion set this big? Was this planned by the Kage's or did a genin manage to do something of this scale?

Not only that but if we continued in this direction then the flames would eventually swallow us whole. I didn't know how a genin could make flames this strong, even if they were powered by the forest surrounding it, but I digressed, it didn't matter one single bit.

In fact it actually helped that we were running towards the fire. At some point she would be cornered, and would only have three options. 1) Battle with me. 2) Jump into the fire. 3) The most unlikely scenario, she is able to find an escape route. Regardless she would most likely have to confront me at one time or another.

Suddenly I placed my hand on my head, almost in pain. Why was I doing this? Before today I would have tried to make allies with this person and hunt the flag together, but why did I want to now fight her, make her fear me? Was it because of the fact they're trying to ingrain the fact that we shouldn't trust anyone?

Yeah that was probably it. But not because we _shouldn't_, but because we _can't_. She was a shinobi looking out to win, at the very least, and she was an enemy. I had no idea who she was and she had no idea who I was, we were complete strangers in direct opposition. Yes, that made this all right, this is what we'd have to do in missions after all.

I started to approach the women closer but the flames roared back at us, almost as a warning not to get any closer, but at this point I couldn't turn back now. It would show I was weak, afraid! She could easily kill me when I turned my back! Everyone would step all over me if I ran away! A little fire wouldn't scare me! As I approached closer I yelled:

"Stop this pointless chase. I'll follow you wherever you go but it seems you're running out of options. As we run we head straight towards that flaming vortex!"

I tried to reason with her, make her see that she was leading us both to a blazing death if we continued heading this way. But I wasn't scared of death, no...human lives are fleeting, we would both die in a blink of an eye one day never to be seen from again. Our lives in the grand scheme of the entire universe were mute, and that's why I didn't mind dying if I lived how I wanted to.

"Listen, I don't think you understand how meaningless this is! Earlier when I threw the three needles at you I threw a sensor needle with my left hand towards you! It's painless and nearly invisible but it made contact! I can track you where ever you go, so even if you run away I can still find you!"

I took a deep breath, that was a pretty big bluff. It was true that I had a technique like that, but I hadn't thought of using it until this point. I had simply hoped that she had accepted the possibility of being hit with a needle she didn't necessarily see.

"Besides it won't only be for these exams, when you're at home, going out to eat with friends, seeing a movie, going on a date. I'll be able to track every single one of your movements. No matter where you go, or where you hide, you won't be safe from me. So just give up!"

These words were literally just spilling out of my mouth with almost no restraint. I didn't know that I could even say things like that, it just wasn't natural for me. But whenever I did an overwhelming presence weighed on my mind, almost as if something had been locked away, waiting to be broken out. Regardless we continued to run through the trees, heading for our fiery doom.  
​


----------



## Bringer (May 18, 2014)

*Shurui Yamanaka*

At the sound of the bang, the girl dashed through the forest as fast as she could. She made sure to weave around any trees that stood in her way... The only thing that mattered to the girl was to keep on running. What was she thinking, joining the chunin exams? This was suicide... She couldn't contend with anybody here, so her only option was to run, and to never stop running. The Yamanaka didn't care about finding the flag, all she cared about was making this out of this alive. Shurui didn't get it... Why did she care about her safety so much... Back in Sunagakure when the kids were beating the life out of her, all she could think about was that it had to be her fault, that she deserved it.

Off to the distance there was smoke in the sky, and a lot. Had somebody set fire to the forest... This would put her in a dangerous predicament. Due to the fire everyone would run in the opposite direction it was started, thus bringing the probability of encountering someone larger. However if she ran towards the direction of the fire there will be the risk of being burned, and also running into the person who had started it. While still running she made her decision... She'd run the opposite direction of the fire.

Stopping in her tracks, the girl began to run as far away as the fire as possible. If she kept on running like this she'd wear herself down... But where would be a suitable place to rest? As she pondered this she crashed into something... Or someone. As soon as she recovered Shurui without even apologizing began to run the other way back towards the flames only to knock into someone once again. Two shinobi... And there she was between the two of them.


----------



## Laix (May 18, 2014)

_Edie Nakano_
_*SPECIAL EVENT*_



_- The Chūnin Exams_ -​*PART 8*
 Kyo swiftly came to. Her punch was mighty and seemed to hit him in just the right spot to snap him out of his trance. Edie stared at him and carried on staring as he climbed to his feet. Her look was a mixture of frustration at this idiot, curiosity as to what he was doing and fear of staying any longer in their spot. The fire was eating away at the surrounding forest and the heat was getting thicker. Edie felt like she was going to suffer a heat stroke before the flames even kissed her skin.

Rubbing his head, Kyo staggered upwards and looked around, registering his surroundings. The forest was still here, the fire was still coming and Edie was still irritated.

"Something happened, didn't it?"

Unimpressed, Edie folded her arms with a judgmental glare.

"Really Kyo?_ Really?_"

"Thank you..." He turned around and began heading off into the forest away from the fire. Strangely, he was walking slowly rather than sprinting for his life. Despite his supposed mortality, he was less afraid of the fire than the girl who cannot die.

"I need you to tell me what I was doing once we get near a river, so deal with me a little longer."

Edie rolled her eyes and followed after him, treading through the leaves and dirt. This boy was beyond irritating. First there was the wedding, then her party, and now he was spacing out in the face of danger and generally being a sack of rocks she didn't want to drag around. She was starting to regret recruiting him as a meat shield. The whole point of grabbing Kyo was to lure the woman-hungry man with her dazzling looks and then use him as a distraction while she grabbed the flag. But instead, what was she doing? Leading him to a river so he can clean himself up? The flag had already been grabbed already, they needed to get moving! 

"Wait up you idiot."

The mouthy blonde stopped Kyo in his tracks and placed her hand on his jaw. Within seconds, a glowing blue orb had surrounded her palm. It was the signature technique of a medical ninja, the Shōsen Jutsu. Right now, her chakra was selflessly being pushed into his blood, accelerating the natural healing of the human body to revive his battered jaw. Why was she doing such an act against an enemy? Don't get her wrong, it was all for personal gain. She would never use any of the limited kindness in her heart on such scum. He was a pawn and was going to remain a pawn, but as a Queen you must keep your army healthy.

"Don't even bother saying anything," She muttered, cutting him off before he could even thank her. "You owe me now, so you're going to help me get this flag, got it?"

Medical treatment was complete. The bubble faded as Edie lowered her hand, followed by the Nakano taking the lead down an unknown route through the forest.

"So, got any techniques on finding this flag?"

*- Nakano Mansion -*

Dr. Kuriyama had stepped out for a moment to discuss some business with an Academy representative who showed up sporadically on Edie's doorstep, leaving just Suzume and Ryoko spectating the games since Alisa was refilling the tea pot. The television channel was offering a special service where you could pay to get live coverage of just certain contestants. Alisa had paid for them to observe just Edie, with the option to view other contestants on the regular channel. This worked out perfectly since none of them were aware or that interested in the other contestants for various reasons, ranging from fanatic obsession with Suzume to humorous entertainment for Ryoko.

"Whose that red-head? Didn't Edie call him Kyo or something?" Suzume asked curiously, addressing Ryoko while keeping her eyes peeled on the TV. When she got no immediate reply, she looked at the chunin who had sunk into her seat with silence. Her expression was somewhere between embarrassed and disgusted.

"Entitled Cow?"

Suzume had picked up lingo from being around Edie so much, including the nicknames she granted her rivals and enemies. Ryoko had come to just ignore it since she knows that the little blondie means little harm.

"Uh... That's... His name is Kyo... Kyo Minami. He's from Fuzen..." She mumbled in response, clutching on to a silk pillow. Ryoko knew exactly who Kyo was. Although she had met him just a week before, she'd definitely gotten to know him well - specifically, perched on a laundry machine in Edie's mansion during a party, screaming with ecstasy. It was disturbing her and making her feel a bit dirty that Kyo knew Edie prior to the party based on how they are interacting. 

"He sounds like a creep! Nii-San keeps calling him a rapist and mentioning something about a wedding!"

"A wedding? Y-Yes, the wedding! Hahaha..." She'd heard about something like that from Alisa. Edie went on a mission as a bodyguard for some grand wedding. Alisa didn't reveal much but did mention that the girl made some enemies while there. Of course, Edie is constantly making enemies so Ryoko thought nothing of it. However...

"Tea is served!" Alisa walked into the room cheerfully, carrying a pink tray of three flavours of freshly brewed tea in different coloured pots. Naturally, with the television being placed center in the room, her eyes immediately fell on to the screen only to see Edie walking alongside Kyo Minami.
_*
SMASH*_

"Alisa-san!"

"Alisa!?"

Alisa had dropped the tray in shock, leaving a mess of tea and broken china on the floor. Other maids immediately began clearing up as a visibly shaken Alisa stared at the television.

"What's wrong?" Ryoko asked with a worried tone.

"Edie's with Kyo Minami!"

"_Eh?_"

"Oh no, this is bad!" Alisa immediately went from shaken to frantic, pacing up and down the room like she was about to get into trouble. "If Mr Nakano finds out, he'll surely---! I'll lose my job! I can't, I can't! This is my life, Edie is my life! If he ever---!"

Suzume immediately grabbed Alisa and pulled her on to the sofa before tipping a fruit cocktail down her throat. The maid was instantly soothed, almost dropping off to sleep. Ryoko couldn't believe what she was witnessing as Edie's little sister stroked the maid's hair like a mother and child.

"There there... It's okay..."

​


----------



## Bringer (May 18, 2014)

*Shurui Yamanaka*

The two people she had run into identified themselves... So they weren't hostile? The first person she ran into was a girl who was a few years older than her. A Nara from Konoha, who had beautiful raven locks. As for the other person. "Are you okay? The name's Heikin." An Akimichi who goes by Heikin. After Shurui was helped up the three of them began to talk to one another.

"You're a Yamanaka? Heikin we found a replacement, the trio is still complete!" Shurui who was confused turned to the Akimichi. 

"We sort of made an alliance with this one Yamanaka... He was one of those annoying know it all types who got on our nerves so we basically went fuck it and left him." He answered truthfully. 

"Forget that bastard, with her we're still complete. Formation... What's your name?" She asked Shurui, who replied silently while staring at the ground. "Okay... Team ShuIshkin is now formed!" That name was terrible, but Shurui kept silent.

"So what do you say, do you wanna be apart of the team? You don't have to if you don't want to." The girl was unsure... What the proctor said... That killing was a option left the girl nervous. They seemed like nice people... But could she trust them?

"Y-Yes!" She replied, finally lifting her head up to meet their eyes. "And I apologize for knocking into you. B-Both of you." The Yamanaka apologized.

"It's okay." Ishi accepted the apology... Well that was a first. Usually everyone would tell Shurui not to apologize instead of accepting it. This made things... Easier. 

"Holy shit you're one of those people... So you're overly apologetic and shy, Ishi is brash and tough, and I'm the only sane man... Da fuck is this a anime."


----------



## Chaos Theory (May 18, 2014)

*Chūnin Exams|Akane*

*[Forest of Death, Konohagakure]​*​
[Chūnin Exams XII]​

 Both Akane and Mizuirono stop as the forest is rocked with a heavy explosion. Toward the center of the Forest of Death a huge red glow can be seen as smoke choked the air.  "What do you suppose that was Akane?" Mizuirono asks as her snout pulled to the air. Her nose wrinkled as she took in the scent.  "Ah dun kno' you 'possed to be de smart wan" is replied as she leaned up against the tree.  "So, you finally admit I'm the smarter of us?",  "Ah nevah said dat you no de smart wan" is the simple reply the red head gave. Then the strangest thing happened. A loud growl can be heard. Akane looked down and patted her stomach,  "Dare, dare, Ah get you sumthin' den." is stated as she pulled herself from the tree.

 "What about the flag that man talked about?",  "Dun care no more" is replied as Akane folded her hands on the back of her head.  "Ah'm hungry" is added as she picked up some more speed. Mizuirono rolled her eyes, but merely rocketed off after her.  "Why is it you're always thinking with some part of your body besides your brain?" is barked as she ran up next to her sister. Akane shrugged as they ran along,  "Ah dink it more sense'ble dat Ah dink wif mah belly. Never turn meh wrong b'fo'." is replied as she made a sharp turn toward the fire.  "Akane, why are we running toward that, can't you smell the flames?" is asked. Akane looked to Mizuirono and grinned.

"Ah can, can you smell dat fud dough?" is asked as the aroma of cooking, burning woodland creatures can be smelled just below the smell of the roaring flames and burning trees.  "I swear Akane, that stomach of yours is going to get us killed one day." is muttered as they dodged through all sorts of animals and large insects that were fleeing away from the fires.  "Akane, this should tell you something. If they are running from it. We shouldn't be running toward it!" is yelled now that the crackling of the fire can be heard as it lapped at the foliage. Akane shrugged and simply pointed to her belly as she leapt up and into the trees.  "I swear to the swamps I'm going to maul her one day" is sighed as she too leapt into the trees. Which would be a strange sight if you didn't know she was a swamp wolf, that had to survive in the bayous like this.

Now, in the trees themselves the orange and reds of the fire can be made out, this was a big fire and it seemed to threaten the Forest of Death itself.  "Akane, AKANE!" is yelled as she caught up with her dimwitted sister.  "We cannot go any further!" is yelled as they got to the point of no return.  "Why dat?" is asked as the red head is forced to put the brakes on as the wolf appeared before her.  "Because, this is too big a fire to be simply an accident of fighting, someone had to do it on purpose, they are trying to either draw or run people off. We cannot chance that it's the former. We have to stop now!" is demanded. Akane sighed, but dropped back to the forest floor snagging a large Leech on the way down.  "Dat fine we 'ere anyway." she stated as she watched the big predator try to get at her. It twisted and moved as the girl picked up a large stick.  "Wadner wat dis taste lak" is mused as she ran the thing through. Strangely the leech hissed as it was stabbed, as if trying to threaten the girl.

 "Ah dun care if you haf ah family dat will get meh." is replied as she grabbed some wild berries and pushed them into it's soft skin.  "You understood that worm?",  "Ah dunno, Ah dink so." is stated as the red head approached the flames. The Leech hissed and growled as it's soft flesh reached the fires.  "I heard that the animals in this forest were different, I didn't think by this much though." is said mostly to herself as Akane plopped to her bum and stuck the leech in the flames. With a bored look on her face she twists it to allow it to cook evenly. Putting a hand on her face and leaning on her knees she sucked her lip as she waited for it to start to brown.  "Ah hope dis tastes good." ~


----------



## Bringer (May 18, 2014)

*Shurui Yamanaka*

So it was done. Shurui was now apart of an alliance... This was a good thing. She wouldn't have to face enemies alone, and she had people to look out for her. The Yamanaka contemplated rather or not to tell them she was from Sunagakure. As soon as she ran into the forest she had taken off her headband and placed it into her bag to keep her alignment a secret. There was a lot of tension between black and white she wasn't quite sure how people would react to her if she were from black. 

"Okay team... What the fuck can you do." She bluntly asked Shurui. Taking a moment to pick her words, she replied.

"I-I'm not much of a fighting type. I'm fast... And usually rely on genjutsu." She gripped her own arm, squeezing tightly. What if they weren't impressed, what if they saw her as weak.

"Genjutsu! That's fucking awesome!" The girl roared, only to be shushed by Heikin due to the fact that her yelling could attract attention.

"Yeah... Pretty sure genjutsu can fuck up almost anyone in this exam."

This made the Yamanaka smile... So she was useful. "How about you?" She noticed she didn't stutter... These people were so down to earth and approachable she could feel herself coming out of her shell. Unlike the other people she met in the past such as Satoshi, Aoshi, and Ren who treated her nicely but were reserved individuals... These two were completely open. 

"I'm a Nara-"

"A stupid Nara."

"Shut up asshole... As I was saying I'm a Nara. I use shadow techniques, but I prefer taijutsu."

"What you see is what you get. I use Akimichi techniques... So I basically turn fat-"

"Fatter."

"Yes... Fatter and crush my enemies."

After the three exchanged info on one another, Ishi suggested a plan. "Okay... So we need that fuckin scroll. Shurui you stay here and make camp, and me and Heikin will split up. That way we'll cover more distance."

"Okay... Be careful, the fire is spreading pretty fast. We might be far away but it may not take long for it to reach us."

"Yeah, yeah, yeah mom thanks for worrying."

Just like that, the Akimichi and Nara left Shurui alone.


----------



## Laix (May 18, 2014)

_Ryoko Hyūga_

SIDE STORY LIQUID TIME
_*Beach Party!*_​ _*
*_ "If you find yourself in Fuzengakure, hit me up."

Kyo whispers to a raspy-breathed Ryoko as he nuzzles her neck with a kiss before pulling away reluctantly. Her body was sore and her mind was only recovering after going blank for so long. There was just a feeling of euphoria gliding through the small room as they picked up the few clothes scattered across the room. 

"I certainly will~" She giggled, biting her lip as her pearly white eyes watched Kyo squeeze himself into his skin-tight choice of swimsuit. They were both exhausted from the past fifteen minutes yet Ryoko was aching for just a little bit more. 

Like the gentleman he is, Kyo grabbed her hoodie and slipped it on her. This time, she zipped it up as far as it could go to her neck. Her body was littered with little red marks of lust, all planted by the guy littered with claw marks all across his back and shoulders. He looked like he had been assaulted by a rabid cat, while she was wary of the judgmental looks she would receive if she didn't zip up this grey hoodie.

Grabbing her tiny waist, he yanked her towards her like property. "Sorry about that. Couldn't really control myself all that well... But those might disappear, the ones you gave me might take a while longer." Kyo released his grip and leaned against the washing machine, going back into his casual demeanor. "As much as I love my work, I doubt people would appreciate the fine art that is your body at this point. Again, sorry about that, I just couldn't help myself too mu-"

Ryoko silenced him with a finger to the lips, pushing him against the washing machine while slipping between his legs. "Stop apologising..." She cooed, her lips curving into a small smirk. "It's unattractive."

While still pressed against him, she stroked his shoulders with her hand. Kyo winced upon touch, the marks still fresh and stinging. However, thankfully for him, Ryoko was a medical ninja and a skilled one at that. The blue orb that glowed around her palm only remained for a few seconds, in which time the wounds had completely cleared up.

"Luckily for you, I'm a medical ninja. My only question is, and its one that I've been wondering for a bit..." She released her grip on him and sunk herself into his arms, turning to face the same direction as him.

"Just how old are you? I'm guessing eighteen?"
​


----------



## luffy no haki (May 18, 2014)

*Uchiha Akaya/Forest of Death [Chunin Exams 2nd Test]*

_Capture the Flag V - My princess PT. 2​_
Manami stood in her place without moving an inch. Her deep dark eyes were completely opened  as she looked in shock at Akaya. What was it that he said? He told her to abandon the exam? Why would he do that? and evenmore, why should she do that? For months ever since she came out from the academy she has been giving her all, training constantly, taking missions and on top she would from time to time receive classes from her father who was the leader of the Uchiha clan and whose training methods obviously were not soft in the slightest so, what reasons could se have to abandon? "C?mmon Ak-kun, what are you saying? Why should I resign from the test? I want to become a chunin!"she replied trying to get out from the initial shock yet Akaya?s glare didn?t change.

"You don?t get it, do you?"the boy asked seriously and without taking his gaze away from her black orbs. For Akaya, Manami was a burden in this sort of cases, why? because his will to do things would waver in front of her, because if she really wanted to win and showed the desire, probably he would just let her win regardless of how pissed off and how much stress he would accumulate later on for such a stupid decision. She was his weak point and he knew it perfectly; but at the same time he was afraid of himself, because he knew that before the princess he was able to lose control too and all of his hate could come out in an instant."You?re not suited to be a shinobi, princess. You are too soft and cheerful, always acting as if things were a mere game but when the time comes to get serious you don?t know how to act. You haven?t even put to good use that Sharingan of yours..."he said while scanning her and noticing how dirty her clothes were and the many minor wounds that she displayed on her body. If she had used her Sharingan properly she wouldn?t have gotten so many injuries no matter the sriousness of those.

"The instructor clearly said that everyone in here was an enemy, even I. Yet you are here chitchatting and seeing as a given that I will be your ally. How naive can you be? Tell me, have you even defeated any of your enemies? and if so, how many have you killed? Please don?t tell me that you just scared them away"the Uchiha lad continued asking some questions and making a couple of statements, he knew her perfectly after all of those years together. The jinchuuriki of the two-tailed beast was someone who hid behind fake emotions, lies and his bare fangs in order to live but Uchiha Manami was different, she wasn?t a hypocrite nor a person capable of holding grudges, there was no place for hate inside her heart despite the so called curse of the clan. She was like an open book but even more, she was like the sun always so bright while Akaya was nothing but a mere animal who would often howl at the moon trying to get an answer from the heavens.

"See? You don?t even like this, you became a shinobi because Ryoga-sama asked you to, becase as a member ofthe Uchiha clan you shouldn?t disappoint, but you didn?t want to. If it were for you, you would be nothing but an expectator, alughing with your friends and helping around the compound with that cheerfulness that distinguishes you so much...But you?re here and now in the middle of a battle field trying to acquire a new rank that will only put your life at stake and make you see how your efforts may as well not be rewarded"he stopped for a second with the mental assault; wa sit fine to do that? it?s not like he didn?t believe his own words but his intentions were what he was doubting about. Was he really doing this for her sake? For her well being? or was he just trying to enjoy while tormentng her?

"Please give up on this, princess."

The Uchiha girl stayed in silence for some moments as she was trying to get the reasosn of why Akaya would say such things. But then without thinking she whispered"I won?t abandon..."the boy of the gray orbs looked at her, his eyes showing disinterest to some degree"I won?t abandon!!"she yelled and looked angrily at the boy, did he think she was so clumsy and weak that she wouldn?t be able to progress? She was the heiress of the Uchiha clan! She wasn?t weak, she may be a bit foolish some times but she wasn?t weak, she won her place with her own hands! Everything she has gotten as a shinobi was because of her efforts and nothing else, she wasn?t a spoiled brat!

"You?re not fit to be here"Akaya announced to the black-haired genin, every word was like a kunai entering in her brain and heart, she wanted to pluck he ears so she wouldn?t hear the painful words of her closest friend according to her."Why ar eyou telling this to me? I know that you don?t trust me, but...but...Am I so much of a burden for you!!??"so she questioned with her blood already boiling, and her sharingan glowing furiously in her eyes. Even someone like Manami was able to get mad when something wasn?t of her liking and in this case Uchiha Akaya was being hostile towards her one way or another.

"Yeah, from the very beginning you?ve always been"

*CLING!*


----------



## Chronos (May 18, 2014)

*Ivery Rosuto l Genin l Capture the Flag*










​
How much would take for the lead ninja to repeal the flames? Not sure, but they wouldn't allow this to subdue the challenge ahead. The flag wasn't priority, it was just a means to achieve the upcoming rank, he placed his hand upon the Melody Arm, twisted on a piece of metal that, adjusting its position slightly. Although the feeling of the arm itself wasn't there anymore, there was no sense of touch, he couldn't feel anything but the flow immerse in it. As it was part of him, the outer shell, defended the inner mechanisms that served as the Genin's nervous system. A drop of sweet had dropped from his forehead... how many people who watched this televised witnessed this? This was far too violent to be shown to the spectators of the world, however, this mattered not at this point.

He stood calmly, reflecting himself on the flames that stood before him as his eye, that sapphire pearl peered into dance of fire, the heat was intense, those flames swayed with radiant flair, wild with a sense of passion. There stood an anchor to the future. And anchor to what seemed to be a carved path. Each death, he caused weighed heavy and with each there were simply more whom felt his pressure. Death was not meager, it held a weight that's denser than stone. A weight so heavy there were none who could bear it. He could sense a grip of a hand slowly make it's way up his back, the illusion of death stood behind, gripping with an enticing glare on those luminescent spheres that were allocated in the empty sockets that were the eyes. Veiled in shadow, it held a scythe within the grip of the other hand. 

This all happened upon the imagination of the boy, he felt ever closer to dying the more he continued to move through the tiers that life had patterned for him. He would weave the threads of fate, but when will it come where he would fight something he was not prepared for. His hand, metallic, beaming, the heat searing due to the flames that were at the near distance, it held the animal, the portrayal of his personality. Something so dangerous, yet so easy to take care of. What could he possibly muster? Strength was irrelevant. This wasn't what he wanted. 

Crushing the doll, he tossed it aside without much of a care. Out of his bag he pulled his headband, not the one from Suna, but his original one. There were the numbers of all he had killed. All the people who's lives he's been either forced, or willing to take. All carved in a line where it began from left to right, and soon lowered once it reached the village symbol. In the center there stood to large carvings painted in red, these were the most dire. On next to the other, obscuring Yukigakure's symbol. Releasing the threads from his fingers, he pulled from the satchel that was strapped on his foot a kunai, on the side, from upwards and onward he formed six new lines. The lives of whom he took that were among now ash and flame. 

He understood the weigh this carried, and though he withstood all the burden, his gripped tightened under the stress of more whom have died on his hand. Today, was yet another day for a Shinobi. Today, was but another moment where he should struggle. Indeed... This had to be done. His hands slowly made it backwards, unstrapping the band from his head, Suna was not his home, not his passion. Replacing it, was this... A old memoir of a past that bled with anguish. A memory painted and gray, flashes of fates dirty handwork. When? Where? Birthed into a reality where the strong write monuments of who lives and who dies.

"Isn't the world fair?" 

He imagined a future, one of which he saw himself with his mother, one where him and Rei fought through the deceptions and crimes the world had ignited upon them. Where the only obstacle would be that that would lead them to failure, that of which would be the simple actions of a madman that they, together, would inevitably battle against. And emerge successful. He believed it so, as his hands slowly tied into the band. Lowering the band to the right eye. 

"I'm not asking for forgiveness. There are no apologies I can give you that would mend the action of which I am guilty of." 

He spoke, nothing really in the distance. As a smile beamed through those lips that were fond of frowning.

"I know I've done wrong. Much of it is engraved into my thoughts, my memories. Nothing will end. And this will continue."

He rose his head, exposing that band that showed around twenty lines, two of them of crimson red.

"I don't expect you to understand. No one ever does. I can't hope you're not angry, but I won't simply say that I'll stop either. If you believe in fate, then I would say that it's not my guardian. I'm not ruled by such an evil. If evil is true, that I'm guided by my own brand."

"I embellish a thought, so perfect. So fragile."

"So, I welcome you. The hatred, the madness, the killings... As my own. I will bare the burden... I will not falter."

"But... There are things I still must do so... I will say, forgive me, as I will not stop until I fulfill my goal." 

He laughed slightly, before he gripped the wrist of his mechanical arm.

"I'm simply that selfish."


----------



## Chaos Theory (May 18, 2014)

*Chūnin Exams|Suzume*

*[Nakano Manor, Konohagakure]*​

[Chūnin Exams XIII]​
 "It's okay now Alisa-San" the small blonde states while stroking the maids silver hair. What ever was in that cocktail it worked quickly. Maybe too quickly and was actually meant to calm Suzume down. The alcohol content was close to seventy percent with a few other odds and ends to help with the youth. Then, as Alisa settle back into the couch Suzume turned her gaze back to the T. V.  "Kyo Minami, rapist.... Entitled Cow, what is a rapist?" Suzume had heard the word once or twice from Edie, but she never asked what it meant. Or for that matter why she came up with so many pet names for her friends. Ryoko's pearly whites turn to the child 

"Eh..erm" the Hyuga started to blush which accented those whites eyes so well.  "Oh, that is a pretty shade of red Entitled Cow, how did you do it?" the small blonde asks while allowing her head to tilt to the side. Ryoko bit her lip, "Rapist is a bad person okay, they put themselves on other people without them wanting it!" is replied her face getting even redder as she thought back to Edie's party. Suzume looked back to the screen. Her cheeks puffed in anger,  "That's a bad man!" is yelled as she hopped to her feet. Ryoko was stunned at just how fast the little girl was. 

Eddie's Bitch Syndrome Activate!

In a blink of an eye the small Samurai had her sword and was out the door "Where?!" Ryoko blinked as the little girl was just gone. "Hey, am I too late to set in and ... where is Suzume?" Gina, Suzume's Sensei walked through the doors of the room and looked around for her bank roll. Alisa lay almost in a catatonic state with her eyes fixed on the TV screen. Ryoko looked to the woman her face told it all, the little girl wasn't' here. Setting the bags of candy down she walked up to the pair,  "Well, where is she?" is asked. Alisa cooed a bit like a dove. It was actually a funny laugh as she pointed to the screen. "I bet Suzume-Chan is going there." is offered as she giggled.  "Are you drunk?", "No" Ryoko stood, "..." this was bad if Suzume was heading toward the Exams, this could get bad and fast. 

"I think we need to find a certain blonde little girl." is stated as Gina turned toward the door.

_-Heading Toward the Forest of Death_

 "I'm coming Nee-San!" Suzume yells at the top of her pint sized lungs as she ran along. So quickly was she moving that dust kicked off her feet like a cloud chasing a car. Like a heat seeking missile Suzume had locked onto the massive burning woods, and now she was set to crash the party. Blade drawn and ire peaked.  "I'm going to cut your balls off Rapist!" she yelled as the fence came into view.

T-Minus, OH SHIT!


----------



## Kei (May 18, 2014)

_[Chunin Exams; Forest of Death]
[The Small Flame of Fuzenkagure; Kyo Minami]_​

He was struggling really hard to try to keep everything at bay, but there is always something. Something had to happen and ruin everything. His village was watching him mess up right about now, and his clan was watching him struggle with the blood that ran through his veins. Kyo dunked his head in the water and came out, hoping that the water would erase every little bit of troubles that was bothering him. Although, as he turned to Edie, she was still there with that stuck up expression that she had on her face. As if it was plastered on it, Kyo made a silent prayer to the gods that things will end without them at each other throat.

Kyo sat on the ground and sighed a bit. If this keeps up then would they kick him out of the clan like the other rejects that couldn?t control their life blood? He was completely absorbed in his own world that he didn?t notice that Edie had neared him. A blue orb started to shine around her hand as she began to heal his jaw. Kyo looked at for a minute before looking down again, she looked dedicated when she was doing it, if Kyo didn?t think it was potential brain damage speaking. He would have called that look cute, but Kyo chalked that thought up to brain damage.

Edie was a devil that was a part of his personal hell, she could never be cute unless he was on his death bed and was asked what would be the stupidest thing he ever thought in his life.  Kyo felt his jaw lock in place and when she moved away, he had began flapping his jaw. It was really good work, Kyo moved it constantly, no pain, no annoyance, maybe the girl had something in her after all that he couldn?t see.  However, that might be a bad thing for Kyo. Getting up he looked at her back for a minute, if he didn?t want him to thank her, then he would respect her wishes.

?...Sorry to inform you princess, but I?m not the person you would want. I?m not a tracker...Yet...? Kyo looked over at the river, ?Only the old ones in our clan can track a person?s heart beat, and that person isn?t me.?

Kyo looked down at the ground but then back up at her, ?...I need you to tell me what happened...? Kyo said, ?I...I can?t really remember...?

Kyo needed something a bone, and she was the only person that could give it to him. It disgusted him on how much he was in his debt, but he continued.

?The flames...They were calling me...I just felt if I went...If I got closer something might happen to me.? Kyo explained, ?Other than that, I just had feelings, I don?t know if I said anything to you, or did anything. I just know that, there was something calling me.?

It wasn?t his mother voice, Kyo knew now. The thing that was calling him wasn?t his mother, but it was such a kind and caring voice. As if he knew that voice for the longest, but his original thought was wrong. 

?No bullshitting me Edie...? Kyo said, ?I really need to know what happened in that small span of time!?


----------



## Chaos Theory (May 18, 2014)

*Beach Party!!|Suzume & Akane*

*[Nakano Manor; Konohagakure]​*​
[Edie's Beach Party, it's all Ren's Fault!]​

Mizuirono's head pops up from under the surf a fish clamped firmly between her teeth. Those light eyes cut to the beach as she heard a commotion. Those big silver eyes widen to discs and she dropped the meal she had just caught back into the sea.  "If I had a bottom Ryo to bet I'd bet it on Akane somehow being involved in that" the wolf sighed as she started to dog paddle back to the beach.  As Mizuirono neared the waterline Ren, Hakaizen and Akaya had already stopped the rolling menace and broken it to pieces as the Birthday girl made her grand appearance.  

"_*THE PARTY DON'T START 'TIL I WALK IN Y'KNOW!?*_"

Is what Edie slurs in a slight tipsy rage as Akaya pulls who the thinks is Edie and Suzume from the mound of sand. As the heiress speaks he looks up to her while a confused look crossed his features. If she was there, then who were these two? Looking down as the sand fell away he is greeted by a cheerful looking blonde and a drunk looking red head. Suzume gushes with happiness as she breaks into the salty sea air.  "Let's do it again Sake-Chan!" the little girl yells with joy as she bounded around Akane in a fit. The red head just sat there, her head spinning as Akaya let go of her arm. 

As the blonde bounded around she spots another kid about her age. A large grin crosses her lips as she bounds over to Manami. Grabbing the Princess' hands she begins to dance with her,  "My name is Suzume! Want to play?" is asked as she totally forgot wanting to roll around in another sand ball with the drunk red head. Akane finally starts to come too and sees that she: One, has lost all her cocktails. Two, was surrounded by people that she didn't know. And three, she had sand all over her. Especially in all the places that sand should never, ever, ever get. 

In an instant her face flushed almost as red as the hair on her head while she starts to dig in areas no sane person would in public.   "Ah dun lak sand when it git 'n' places it no should go!" is growled as she claws at her body. That already tight bikini starts to give way as she stands scratching at her self. While she largely ignored what was going on around her she sees Suzume bouncing around with Manami and a bolt of realization struck her.  "Akane don't!" is shouted. But Mizuirono pleas fell on deaf ears from the seas as the girl's shoulders raised and her head sunk, she was angry now.  "Who dun go 'n' throw ah lil gurl at meh?!" is demanded while she looked around. In her mind no sweet looking child like that could have done that on their own. As she spun around looking at the people that were either looking away from her in embarrassment or staring her way she sees one of the few people that she couldn't stomach in the least. Ren Houki. 

The girl's already fire red face turned beet red in anger. As her shoulder dropped back to their normal posture  she walked up to him,  "Lis'en 'ere city slicker, Ah dun kno' wat you problem wid meh is. But Ah dun lak you de same!" is growled as she stomped up to him. A dagger like nail is poked in his chest as she backed him toward the sea.  "Ah dink dat you need to go bak to you Houki Pokey buddeh back in dat rock place!" is added that hand falling from his chest. Both hands then fall into fists as she placed them on her hips. Her eyes burning with rage she scowls allowing those almost wolf like canines show.  "Next time boy-o you throw ah lil gurl at meh, Ah'm gonna cut you twig and berries off 'n' make ah gumbo wid dem." she threatens.

 "Akane!" now on the beach Mizuirono hollers again. But even at this close range, Akane ignores her sister and stares death on Ren. If looks could kill ~


----------



## luffy no haki (May 18, 2014)

*Uchiha Akaya/Forest of Death [Chunin Exams 2nd Test]*

_Capture the Flag VI - My Princess PT 3​_
And the sound of metal hitting metal is the opening for the show protagonized by the Uchiha Princess and her Guardian Dog, who seemed to have broken the chain. As the shuriken which met each other in mid air started to fall to the ground, both Uchiha crossed glares. One of them, the girl, with her anger flowing unceasingly while the other, the boy, cold and sharp, ready for anything that could come his way. It only took an instant for the metallic stars to reach the ground before both members of the respectable clan would rocket themselves at each other. A left kick aiming for Akaya?s temple was stopped  by his right arm at the same time his left fist was next to Manami?s face. The girl avoided the hit by a centimeter or two by moving her head to the opposite side. They froze in there in the center of the area for some moments without taking their gaze off the opponent.

Scarlet red eyes against those dark gray pitch orbs resembling a bottomless well. They stared for a second before abruptly breaking the contact with a jump backwards at the same time as the black-haired girl launched a bunch of shuriken at the boy who deflected two by taking out a kunai and moved his head to dodge the third one. It was in that moment that Akaya decided not to hold back at all, if she wanted it the hard way, she would get it. In the very moment he landed, the Uchiha young man dashed off into the shadow of the trees with girl following after the jinchuuriki immediately just behind him. Leaping with all of his might, the boy reaches the trunk of a tree and uses it as support to ricochet himself back towards the Uchiha Princess.

Manami wasn?t sure of what Akaya was planning by going into the forest again and blindly followed him until he jumped towards the tree. Her eyes opened when she saw the guy flying back towards her and only crossed her arms blocking the heavy impact caused by the fist of the boy. Her thin body was propelled back and towards the ground as the jinchuuriki landed safely before she could roll and then stop around ten meters away from Akaya. 

"Heh, what do you think now. Ak-kun?"Manami asked but his expression didn?t change. Akaya was never the kind to talk nonstopping but this time his silence was killing her. As for the male, there was nothing to be impressed about, he had seen people with that level plenty of times. Without answering, the youngster adopted his typical four legged stance what caused the surprise of the girl but she didn?t have time to do more that letting out a mere sound because the animalistic shinobi was already rushing towards her in a zig-zag pattern only to unleash a brutal attack on her with many combinations of kicks and punches.

Manami?s Sharingan focused on each movement of the jinchuuriki as  she began to dodge and successfully block the attacks. Seeing an opening, the girl feigns that she will dodge to the right and as expected, Akaya?s reflexes made his arm to move so his fist would follow her; stopping as soon as the expected reaction of the boy occurred, Manami grabs his arm  and pulls him forward attracting the whole body of the Uchiha  towards her- at the moment- raised elbow, connecting  it in the face. Following with her counterattack, the Uchiha Princess jumps and throws an spinning kick which lands on Akaya?s face forcing the body of the jinchuuriki to twist along with his neck to lessen the damage. A grin crosses the girl?s face, she was doing it, she was going toe to toe with the person she admired so much and who now was the object of her anger.

"aagggh!"shamefully her moment of glory didn?t last long when a piercing pain assaulted her ribs. Her eyes product of the blood line running in the Uchiha clan got fixed below her whose body was already in mid air. Below, Akaya had both his hands placed on the ground as both his legs were submerged in the gut of the wench. Quickly Manami?s bodyguard began to throw continuous kicks at the abs of the princess meanwhile the pain wouldn?t allow her to protect her body from the furious attack of her supposed friend.

Once he thought it was enough of the kicks, Akaya regained a normal stance and with his open palm hit Manami?s chin when her body was falling, only to raise her once again into the air and grab her ankle before spinning and sending her flying towards the trunk of a tree. The body of the Sharingan user crashed painfully against it.

"Did you have enough?"he asked with a bit of cockiness in his tone. In the middle of a taijutsu fight Manami made clear that her sharingan was giving her the upper hand as she was able to block and dodge without much of  aproblem, but she was still inexperienced compared to Akaya and her capability to focus on the fight was weaker than the boy?s. "No!"she yelled, meaning that she recovered from the damage and began to perform hand signs that Akaya knew very well. Knowing what was coming next, the jinchuuriki began to make his own handseals.

Tiger - Horse - Tiger - Dragon 

"Katon: Goukakyuu no jutsu!!"

"Katon: Hi no Toriboshi!!"

A giant fireball and a fire bird came out from their mouths respectively as both fire release techniques were launched at full speed. The scorching heat burning the dried leaves and grass as well as the old pieces of log lying in the way of both katon. It took only a moment for both jutsu to clash  creating an explosion which deflected the flames to the sides starting to burn part of a couple of trees and the grass.


----------



## LunarCoast (May 18, 2014)

Atlantic Storm said:


> *Ren Houki*
> 
> FOREST OF DEATH
> 
> ...



Hatori shakes his head in disapointment and utters to himself, "Tch... Makes me pissed of just thinkin' about them." He had half the mind to cut them both down and then be on his way, even if that other Shinobi got involved he'd only be doing his village a service by removing shinobi so easily persuaded by what was honestly, a fairly basic manuever.

He closed his eyes stands up and drew a single Kunai which is thrown into the tree in the completely opposite direction, towards the fire. "Time to move on..."He states drawing another before he began to once more get moving. He wasn't going to waste time fighting them or trailing them, to do so would only put him on the back foot.

With this in mind he begins to make his escape from the scene of what could of been a interesting fight turned into nothing more than a recruitement drive for the cowardly and helpless. Teaming up was fine, just do not do it out of fear instead do it for advantage.


----------



## Laix (May 18, 2014)

_Edie Nakano_
_*SPECIAL EVENT*_



_- The Chūnin Exams_ -*
PART 9*
"... Sorry to inform you princess, but I'm not the person you would want. I'm not a tracker... Yet."

Kyo's revelation was a slap in the face for Edie. _(Great...)_ She thought to herself, rolling her eyes. _(So what can this boy even do besides occasionally attempt to commit suicide? I knew taking on this nut case would have consequences! Ugh... Well, he'll make a good distraction at least with all that cocky attitude...)_

"Only the old ones in our clan can track a person's heart beat, and that person isn't me."

"So even if you get your clan's wazzle-dazzle abilities, its pointless since I want you to track the flag, not a heartbeat you idiot!!" Steam puffed out of her ears and her face got so agitated with red it looked like she was going to overheat. She was seriously beginning to regret ever calling his name.

By now, they were a safe distance from the fire which had soothed a bit. The longer they stood around rambling on about the crap, the harder its going to be to actually win the game. Every second Kyo spent not moving was a little more added on to the extreme dislike she already had for this boy.

"...I need you to tell me what happened," He cut through the short moment of silence like bread. Edie raised an eyebrow as he spoke. "I... I can't really remember..."

_(He can't remember?) _She rolled her eyes yet again. _(He can't be serious... Was he in some sort of trance or something? Stupid mentally disturbed little...)_

"The flames... They were calling me... I just felt if I went... If I got closer, something might happen to me. Other than that, I just had feelings, I don't know if I said anything to you, or anything. I just know that, there was something calling me. No bullshitting me Edie... I really need to know what happened in that small span of time!"

Edie let out a heavy, bored sigh as she leaned back against a tree with her arms crossed. The girl was visibly annoyed by Kyo's insisted dragging of events.

"Firstly, cut the sob story - its annoying to hear you moan and its testing my patience!"

She flipped up the number two with her fingers.

"Secondly, I seriously think you need to find a shrink because these mental blackouts can only be a bad thing."

Lastly, she got to her third and final point with three fingers raised.

"Finally, its quite simple what happened. Some fool decided 'Ohohohoho, I'm going to set dis fire on forest, hurr hurr!' so we was running - I mean, I was running from you know, a million degree forest fire while you thought it would be a good idea to walk towards it! So then obviously I was like getting super mad at you, like why are you doing that? Like why are you mentally challenged?"

Unfortunately for Kyo, asking Edie to explain anything meant three things: Overuse of the word 'like', failure to get to the point and an overdose of attitude.

"So I walked over to you and realised that you was only going to snap out of it if I decked you, so I decked you in the face. It felt pretty good since I've been meaning to punch you for a while now. I was tempted to actually put a lot of chakra into it and completely deflate your face, but like I realised that if I did that I might kill you and then you wouldn't be that useful to me."

Edie ended her explanation with a shrug and a sarcastic mile, awaiting Kyo's response.
​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (May 18, 2014)

*Ren Houki*

NANAKO RESIDENCE

_________________​
*Beach Party VI;*



The Houki turned to look at Akane, who was apparently inside the sand ball as well. Upon release, she had an unintelligent, confused glaze which clouded over her eyes—more so than usual, even. Then, the look seemed to dissipate, replaced with what appeared to be a fiery rage. One that was directed straight at him, as the red head swivelled around and shot daggers at him with a glare. Even Makoto, who was rarely a sterling example of social perception and awareness, seemed to have picked up on it. "Hey... Ren, what'd you do to her? She seems kinda pissed." He whispered to his friend.

But the answer to his question was soon given, as the Hyūga marched over to Ren, angrily jabbing a finger at his chest while breaking into an incomprehensible rant of swamp lingo. The meaning was garbled and made murky through her dialect, but both caught the rough message: she thought Ren pushed a girl into her. Makoto moved, saying: "H-hey, Ren didn't do anything like th-" He began, but was quickly intercepted.

The Houki gave a condescending smirk, removing her sharp nail from his chest with a hand. "Sorry, I think you're mistaking me for someone who actually cares about your existence." 

With his other hand, a single thumb moved to gesture to a random hill of sand built into the distance. "There's a lot of sand around here for you to roll in, if you want to. It's not quite mud, but I think it's a good enough substitute. Now, if you'll excuse me..."

He turned around, giving a wave goodbye as he began to head for the beach bar. Ren had the feeling she'd attack him after this, or at least feel heavily provoked to, and was ready to evade her attack. "I'm going to get a drink. Talking to you is giving me a headache."​


----------



## Chaos Theory (May 18, 2014)

*Chūnin Exams|Suzume*

*[Forest of Death, Konohagakure]*​

[Chūnin Exams XIV]​
The fence was in sight now and Suzume could feel her Nee-San close. And by close, that meant that she didn't know where in fuck's sake to start looking. With a hop the girl brings both of her feet into the air and onto her bottom as she slashed out with Muramasa. Three quick snaps slashed into the fence as she passed through the hole that she just an instant before cut into place. With light taps the girl's high heeled boots landed in the soft soil. Not close enough to quite see Edie yet, Suzume was still able to reason well enough that she could easily run in this muck and not fall flat on her face, like her poor Edie Nee-San did when she was pulled out of the tree by that boy and man stealer. 

Yes, like Edie, Suzume was starting to remember things her own way well when it came to Edie at least. Her blue eyes then cut from the ground and became fixated on the Forest of Death. A sneer fell over her face as she tightened her grip on the sword's handle.  "I'm coming Nee-San" is vowed as she broke into a run. Hitting the forest like a hurricane she blazed pass all manner of beast. Some that even thought that this little blonde headed girl looked like a tasty morsel are left in pieces as her blade was not one to play with. 

As she bounded into a clearing she is quickly surrounded by a pair of Genin whom were both wielding blades. The Emblem of the Hidden Mist emblazoned on their forehead protectors. "Look, another little girl" one states looking to his twin. That one grins, "Oh, but she thinks that she is a swords woman brother.",  "I see that brother" is shot back.  "Do you know where my Nee-San is?" is demanded as she tapped her foot on the ground in a very impatient manner. The two Genin look at one  another and shrug their shoulders. "We don't."  before the sentence could be finished however, Suzume blew pass them.  "I don't have time for peasants that cannot answer a question correctly." she states.

The two look at one another with disbelief, "Did she just", "Blow us off" they ask one another. They both turn on their heels only to have the motion of their bodies open the wounds that Suzume left in her wake. Blood gushed from their arms and legs. Their blades then shatter as they fall to the ground.  "Did you?", "No brother" is replied as they are only able to look up to the canopy. Their eyes widen as they see movement. *"NOOOOOOOO"* is yelled in unison while a blanket of Leeches fell from the heavens. The scent of the spilled blood had drawn the predator to then from their nests. 

Suzume doesn't even look back as they scream their last. Bounding from side to side she cuts through the forest quite literally as Muramasa cuts through beast and tree alike. It seemed like the sound of thunder as large trees are fell by the midget Samurai. Passing a Genin or three she only looks their way for a moment,  "I'd run if I were you three" is stated in such a quick manner they didn't catch it. One looks to the Kunoichi that was with them. "What did she.."

*-CRASH-* 

A massive limb falls between them as the tree itself crashes down. They have but just a moment as the tree is hung up in another of the titans of the forest before it rolls, breaks and crashes to the ground where the set was just standing. "She's crazy!" is muttered as all three look as if their lives had flashed before their eyes. The other two nod as their hair springs out of place and tears roll down their cheeks. "We QUIT!" is shouted in unison.

Suzume hits another clearing, then leaps into a tree to get a better view of the forest. 

* "NEEEEE-SAAAAAAAN!"*​

Is yelled as loudly as she could.

A camera panned from below her and swivels up.. Just behind her and where they though it couldn't be seen. "Who is that?" a controller asks as they zoom in on the new blonde's face. Suzume' eyes catch it, not that she didn't feel the metal in it to start with.  "You know where my Nee-San is?" she asks ripping the camera off the mobile pod. The screen cuts to white static as she crushed it like an empty soda can.


----------



## Kei (May 18, 2014)

_[Chunin Exams; Forest of Death]
[The Young Viper; Zyana]_​
Zyana was physically and mentally done, as she was corned by the girl. She understood that there was nothing left for her to do. Doing the hands seals as quick as she could she reached in the back of her pocket and pulled out an item. The item was coated with light and became invisible, she would have to fight a meaningless battle and shed blood that she didn?t want to shed, but must. The more she stood in the way, she got in front of her job and her future pay. Zyana eyes darkened. There was a mission ahead of her that she must completely. She will fear nothing... She will hold nothing dear to her?  What she was going to do was for the sake of the mission, but one last time.

She stood strong as she looked at the girl, one last time she would try to make her back off, and one last time she would give her a warning.

?You are making an enemy out of me girl.? She began simply as she looked at her, ?And for that reason, I will give you a simple warning.?

Zyana closed her eyes as she felt the second genjutsu come into play, and when she opened them they mirrored the person she admired the most. Kiritsugu Emiya eyes that she wanted to become so much, but not only limited by her sex, but her abilities, at least these eyes gave her strength. If she felt any emotion, she was feeling the need to be as close to him as possible. As long as she was felt that way, then even this woman that was in front of her would fall to her blade.  Zyana opened her eyes revealin them to the girl in front of her, she was serious now.

?Make an enemy out of me and I will cut you down? but not only you?I would do it to anyone you hold dear. After you I won?t waste time going after the people who know you. You won?t be alone in the afterlife, and this is what I promise you.? Zyana promised, it wasn?t a threat, she was going to carry out each word as said, ?Carry that on your shoulders as you ponder your next thought, because this isn?t a threat, this is a promise made by me.?

Simply shrugging her shoulders, ?I?ll do it because it?s my job?And you got in the way, every precious life that you hold dear would be falling all around you because the only thing you got in the way of is my pay check??

She pointed at the blonde hair girl, ?If you do not run, I will slash through that body of yours without a moment of hesitation?This is another promise?? She said lowering herself down, placing her left foot deep within the ground, she was going to be the viper that was cornered with the only known thought was to fight and erase the opponent in front of her.


----------



## LunarCoast (May 18, 2014)

*Bureiku | Personal Arc III | Raiding...*

Bureiku steps forward, the gears of his armour twisting and turning with each of his movements by now he was pleasently surprised by Ruiku's modifications she had made, maybe she was finally getting a hang of making the nessesary modifications with his help for once he didn't have to deal with sand cloging up the gears or the powerpack overheating and causing minor burns despite the specialist suit he wore underneath.

He turns his head to check the door, half expecting it to close back. That's what was typical in these sorts of places wasn't it? Ancient ruins were meant to be filled with trap rooms and puzzles to prevent the weak or foolish from accessing their contents, but to his surprise nothing happend.... maybe the mechanism had broken after however long this place exsisted.

His attention turns back to the room in which he stoud, the floor was shrouded in blackness and unlike the last room the surrounding walls had 0 torches making the room extremely dark, the air was stale and dry clearly this place had not been visited in quite some time. With this in mind he takes his first step and immidately regrets it, noticing that their was nothing to put his footing on and instead falls forward, he quickly raised his arm grasping on the ledge with a yell. "Shit!"

He swings his weight quickly bringing his second hand to take grip and pull himself up, crawling along the floor until he was secured up aginste the wall. "Ok....... that was close."


----------



## Kei (May 18, 2014)

_[Beach Party Liquid Time Event]
[The Small Flame of Fuzen; Kyo Minami]
_​
He knew that the question was coming, but he wanted to play around a bit more. Her body pressed up against his, he wanted her to ache just a little more. Kyo licked his canines out of habit when he wanted something, but he grabbed her roughly and forced her to move back. Pushing her against a wall, he smiled once before placing a kiss on her lips to shush her up. The remaining of her cherry lipstick was off her lips and they didn?t glisten like they did when they first started, but they were a bright red. Brighter than any cherry and it rivaled any red that was on Kyo?s body.

?Then I?ll be honest.? He said as he moved her hands above her head, bringing her chin to look up at him, he smirked a bit, ?I?m not sorry?Not really??

He unzipped her jacket slightly as he peered inside, ?I?m not sorry for doing this to your body, and truthfully it makes me really happy. I loved seeing that face of yours turning bright red when I did it, and I loved the marks you gave me.? Kyo leaned his face down before nipping her ear, ?And I would love to do it again, this time I?ll remember not to hold back as much as I did before.?

?Hearing you say my name the way you did, almost made me want to do it even more until the whole house knew what we were doing and the precious princess in front of me was blushing with embarrassment.? Kyo said releasing her arm but he didn?t once break eye contact with her, his bright red eyes were burning her lavender ones, ?And maybe if you come to Fuzenkagure, you won?t have to muffle that cute voice you had?Hell maybe I?ll get to hear you scream??

Kyo released her and began to walk out of the laundry room, but he looked behind her and pointed to his back, ?I want way more next time, you don?t have to hold back I liked it when you were rough with me.?

Kyo closed the door but then turned back around and opened it back up, ?Next time, I?ll tell you everything you need to know about little old me.? Kyo smiled at her, ?But for right now, I need an excuse to stay forever in your mind.?

Closing the door Kyo couldn?t help but smile a bit, bullet dodged!


----------



## Kei (May 18, 2014)

_[Chunin Exams; Forest of Death]
[The Small Flame of Fuzenkagure; Kyo Minami]_​
Kyo wondered was he really mentally damaged, not for blacking out the way he did. Oh it wasn?t that, completely normal and fine by his standards, but it was for another fact that made him think that way. The thought that for a minute that the girl in front of him would even comprehend how scary it was to have a bloodline that he had, that maybe somewhere in that cold place she called her heart she could even give Kyo a simple question on what was up. 

Maybe when he saw that dedicated look in her eyes, and thought that for one second, one little itsy bitsy minute, that the girl had potential. She completely killed it, no she murdered it. Like on one of those murder shows his mother watched where the people completely made a mess. That is how badly she appeared in his eyes right about now. 

Though it would be better if he didn?t say anything, anything out of his mouth he would twist it and bend it to the point he wouldn?t even know what to say. Was this what his mother was trying to say to him, that outsiders wouldn?t understand anything they went through? Kyo chuckled to himself as he places his hand and covered his face.

?You are truthfully talented, I?ll give you that princess. You are really talented and I could only say that talent will grow and grow until it consumes you.? Kyo removed his hand from his face as he looked up at her, talking to her like a regular human being was impossible. No he had to put it in the way she might understand, and that was basically yelling at her, ?Congrats princess, your talent is driving someone completely mad??

Kyo bowed deeply, ?May the world bow to that beautiful talent, because I don?t think anyone else in the world could muster the ability that you can.? Kyo stood straight up and began to clap, ?Please grace us with more of your words princess, I would love to hear them, maybe my ears will start bleeding and I will drown myself than actually hear you talk.?

Kyo sighed a bit before running his hand through his hair, ?I try to talk to you like a person and it completely falls before it could get into your ear could it.? Kyo placed his hands in his pockets, ?Really this is getting troublesome for me??

Kyo jolted forward as blood exploded from the back of his forearm, the blood danced in the air as it slowly began to form blades. This wasn?t want he wanted truthfully but really she had to learn, and the only way they would get anything done between each other was to fight. That was what Kyo thought, that was what was going through his head at this point.

?Princess?Princess?Princess?.? Kyo said before standing up straight, ?Here a deal for you, you want to punch me so badly?You want to beat me to a bloody pulp? Well, to tell the honest truth princess, I kinda wanna do the same thing to you.?


?Talking won?t get us nowhere with each other?I think our bodies could do all the talking they want when they are beating each other in.?


----------



## Laix (May 18, 2014)

_Edie Nakano_
_*SPECIAL EVENT*_



_- The Chūnin Exams_ -
* PART 10

*Imagine this. Someone asks you to explain something, so you explain it to them. But instead of maybe a 'thanks' or even a request for elaboration, they bury their face in their hands and chuckle like a mad man with no manners and a complete disregard for the time and energy you just put into that explanation.

You would be pretty annoyed, wouldn't you?

So it should be understandable that Edie Nakano, whom didn't even want to waste time standing around talking about nutcases walking into fires after claiming to have seen the Valkyria in the flames, was beyond irritated at Kyo Minami's gestured response.

However, it was the sharp sarcasm that followed afterwards that really dug deep into the blonde.

"You are truthfully talented... I'll give you that princess." He admitted, smiling to himself. Edie raised her eyebrows as she tried to figure out where he was going with this supposed compliment. Removing his palm from his face, he looked up at her with a patronising smile. "Congrats princess, your talent is driving someone completely mad..."

"'Completely mad?'" Edie cocked her head with a facetious smirk. "Oh, a bit like you walking into a burning ball of fire?"

Now Kyo was really trying to drive her up a wall as he bowed before her. "May the world bow to that beautiful talent, because I don't think anyone else in the world could muster the ability that you can." His hands soon clashed, forming into a round of applause. Edie was visibly offended and annoyed by his subtle yet somehow direct insults. "Please grace us with more of your words, princess! I would love to hear them, maybe my ears will start bleeding and I will drown myself than actually hear you talk."

"Oh, look at me!" Edie began making sound effects that were supposed to resemble the roar of fire as she waved her arms about, stimulating a sort of crooked walk. "I'm going to walk into this burning ball of fucking fire because oh, dur, I dunno, I think I need a sun tan!"

"I try to talk to you like a person and it completely falls before it could get into your ear, could it? Really, this is getting troublesome for me..."

"Argh, you're so annoying!" Edie snapped out of her charade, stomping her foot defiantly with her fists clenched. "I wish someone had drowned you as a child!"

Suddenly, with no prior warning, Minami jolted forward as blood burst from his forearm, forming into some type of blade. Edie's insults and demeanor came to a halt, going from wishing a brick would fall on Kyo's head to slightly regretting whatever it was she said that activated the crazy side of his bipolar disorder.

"Princess... Princess... Princess... Here's a deal for you. You want to punch me so badly? You want to beat me to a bloody pulp? Well, to tell the honest truth princess, I kinda wanna do the same thing to you. Talking won't get us nowhere with each other... I think our bodies could do all the talking  they want when they are beating each other in."

Oh, so it was definitely a fight he wanted? She was more than ready to give him exactly what the little shit needed.

"Please, spare me the courage!" Edie chuckled as she flicked her hair with pride and confidence. "We both know your icky little blood blade won't take me on. Don't you know who I am? I'm Edie Nakano, Queen of the Medical Academy and student of a legend! If it's a fight you want, its a fight I'll give. The cameras will love this, don't you think?"

Edie looked upwards at two o'clock at a floating camera recording their conversation for national television. The crowd were getting excited at the prospect of a true contestant v contestant fight about to happen. Many were already placing bets before the first blow was even thrown, the majority being on Kyo Minami. The Prince of the Fennikkusu Clan was already a hot favourite to do well in the exams. Seeing him slay one of the contestants early on would only boost ratings and viewer share.

_"Go on, beat her black and blue!"
"Teach that bitch a lesson!"
"Edie-Sama, don't let that peasant lay a hand on you!"
_​
"Come on Kyo, you heard the crowd. Beat me black and blue, make the first move~"​


----------



## Chaos Theory (May 18, 2014)

*Beach Party!!|Akane*

*[Nakano Manor; Konohagakure]​*​
[Edie's Beach Party, it's all Ren's Fault! II]​

Akane's mouth dropped open. Did he just suggest that she roll around in this sand as it was a good substitute for mud? What type of drug was this city slicker on? Those cheeks already rosy turned a dark blood red, to the point her eyes were almost lost to that sea. If one could imagine a pressure cooker at this very moment, steam would be gushing from the Hyūga's ears. Like before her shoulder peaked like two small mountains on her body as her blood started to boil to the point that she shook violently. Akane growled like the wild animal she was. Her lips curl up over her teeth which gleam in the sun's warming rays. The girl had gone from angry to down right irate at the drop of a hat. 

Well aware of his friend's ability, and not knowing what Akane was capable of, Makoto was going to play the knight in shining armor and protect this... Well, what was she? It looked like a girl. Had the figure of a girl {with that size too small bikini not helping to cover that fact}. But she acted, sounded like and seemed to move like a wild animal. Stepping between Ren who was leaving, while being ready for an attack, and Akane who looked like she was ready to attack Makoto pulls both his hands into the air. 
"Listen lady, just back down. There is no need to start anything. We're just here to play beach ball, right guys?" is asked as he looked to the people that was going to hopefully help pull this thing from the fire. 

"Now I don'..."

Makoto's eyes well a tear or two as Akane's knee meets his groin

"Ah no ask you opinion." she muttered before blurring away. It wasn't a Body Flicker, rather it was raw speed. In what looked like a moment she was in front of Ren with both hands on her hips and a scowl across her face. Those red eyes ablaze with vile and underhanded thinking. For an instant she no longer looked like a wild animal, no. Now she looked a lot like a certain blonde who had just got pissed the fuck off. With her hands still firmly on her hips she stormed up to Ren who was ready to defend himself if need be. 

*Bitch Mode Activated*

Bumping up to him she looked the boy right in the eyes,  "Naw you wait 'ere wan second you grub dicked city-slicker. Ah dun dink Ah hear you right." she bit,  "Ah dun dink dat you dun gawn 'n' told Akane to go 'n' roll in de sand." is added  "Ah kno' why you 'ere boy-o. I can smell it own you. You all up hot 'n' bodder wid dem hormels. Dat why you 'ere you bet'cha. Mah question dough. Wat you all hot 'n' bodder ower." is asked as she backed up from him.  "Ah wasn't sure b'fo' in dat rock place. But wif dat girly name and hair color you must dink you ah cher. Dat boy-o I clocked 'n' de twig and berries. He de wan you hot 'n' bodder ower?" is asked as she looked over Ren's shoulder to Makoto that was now laying in the sand clutching his family jewels.

"Dat de case cooyon, dere ah chock a block o' dem gogo shads 'n' de village. You bet'cha." is the earful she gives the blue haired boy.~


----------



## Kei (May 18, 2014)

_[Chunin Exams; Forest of Death]
[The Small Flame of Fuzenkagure; Kyo Minami]
[Sugar and Spice]_​

He could hear the people in his village, he already knew what they were saying to him, but this wasn?t for him. It was for them, for right about now he was going to be selfish, win or lose, he wanted to do his best and try to talk to her through his fist. If he lost so be it, but the simple fact that they were communicating the only way they knew how was a good step. Kyo couldn?t mend the wounds he gave her nor could he redo the past. At this point he didn?t care, he just wanted to beat her face in to the best of his abilities.


?Princess?? He called out to her, ?Eyes on me??​
Launching at her with a low fist, Kyo appeared as going in for an uppercut, but it was too far away. It would clearly mess for anyone that knew how to fight fist to fist. Although, Kyo never really simply fist fight, why would he be fair? He was trying to win, there was no winning in a fair fight. Kyo arm might have been low, but his blades were running across the ground collecting dirt and grim. 

Kyo brought up his fist for an uppercut, but miss by a couple of inches, though when he did that, he had swung his arm in a way that the blade in the arm he brought up threw the dirt in the air between them. Kyo?s body swung around at the force, but he brought his leg up and slammed it into the dirt filled air between them. 


There was no honor in fighting, the Fennikkusu clan didn?t believe in that bullshit feed to them during academy. There was only winning and defeating your opponent,  and if that meant getting a little dirty then by all means roll around in the mud, as long as you won it didn?t matter how you fight. 


Those were the beliefs of Kyo Minami as he fought with Edie. He wanted to win and if he had to do something dirty to do it, then he?ll do it. In battle nothing mattered, status, race, class, bloodline, nor age. Only thing that mattered was who the clear victor was after all.  That was the lesson bestowed on everyone in Fuzenkagure?Sometimes to win you have to do something that others don?t consider really honorable in a fight.


----------



## Laix (May 18, 2014)

_Edie Nakano_
_*SPECIAL EVENT*_



_- The Chūnin Exams_ -
* PART 11*
​ 








​​This was it. She was finally getting the one thing she ached for - to beat Kyo Minami to a pulp. It only added to her gratification that it was in front of an audience of _millions_.

_(There's no way I'm losing... Ha, I can't lose!)_ She stated to herself confidently, eyes peeled on Kyo. His first move, every move was going to be read and studied with care.

"Princess... Eyes on me."

"Way ahead of y-"

Catching her off guard, he launched at her with a low uppercut. As he sped towards her, the blade of blood attached to his arm scratched the earth's surface, leaving a trail of scattered leaves and dirt. The crowd sat on the edge of the seats as the fight had officially began.

"You really think something as simple as a punch is going to work?" She teased, contemplating whether she should let him land a hit just to give him a bit of an ego boost before he gets completely curb stomped. As he brought his fist up to deliver the blow, he swung his arm in a way that the blade threw its collected dirt up in the air, catching the blonde off guard yet again. With a twirl of his body, he delivered a sharp kick into her hip, tossing her back twelve meters into a tree. 

"Hah... Not bad for a maniac like you..." She breathed, wiping away the trickle of blood from her mouth. It seemed so casual and smooth, but inside she was panicking for more than one reason. Firstly, he'd dealt damage - how did he get her like that? She had no idea he was going to play dirty by doing something as pathetic as slinging mud. Secondly, he dealt damage! That meant the curse was going to kick in, that meant she had to wipe away the blood before anyone noticed a burst lip sealing closed. Since she was now known as a medical ninja after healing Kyo's jaw, Edie can rest a little knowing she can just brush aside any abnormalities as just being skillful use of the Shōsen Jutsu.

Now though, it was _her _turn.

"You've done it now! You wanna see what I got bitch boy?" 

Edie leaped into the air, flying high above the trees. She eclipsed the sun, her right leg raised in the air to form a sort of cross shape with her silhouette. This was a new technique, a brand new application of a signature ability of hers. Invented by the legendary Fifth Hokage Tsunade herself, the damage was truly fearsome with the right amount of input. 

"I'll take out this whole forest with you if I have to!"

All she could feel was confidence and satisfaction. Confidence that this was going to succeed and Kyo was going to bow before her yet again. Satisfaction that, with _his_ eyes hopefully watching, he would finally see that she's not some weak, pathetic nothing. Maybe he would see that thanks to Kuriyama's training, that maybe she could---

_*- The Sakura Haruno Medical Academy, Three Days Ago -*_
 _*SMASH*_

_ Another crater forms, joining the dozens of others that litter the training grounds of the Academy. At the epicenter of this fresh dent in the earth is Edie Nakano, breathing heavily and covered in dirt and debris. Standing a fair distance away is Dr. Yui Kuriyama, observing carefully with her hands clasped behind her back._

_ Pulling away from the fissure, Edie climbed out of the hole and faced her teacher. "How about that, Grandma?"_

_ "Hmm... You need to focus the chakra better. Remember, its much more precises than Sanranchō but the result is a much more devastating impact."_

_ The Nakano seemed slightly defeated. There was too many attempts to count, yet it still wasn't perfect. Just what did it take to master this infamous technique?_

_ "But don't look upset with me child. You're doing good, better than many... I must say, I'm certainly surprised. When I agreed to this with Natsu, I didn't expect for even a second we'd get to this level...!"_

_ "Haha, that's what I like to hear~!" Edie giggled cheerfully, tossing Yui a signature hair flick. The headmistress rolled her eyes before continuing with her talk._

_ "Anyway, back to the technique at hand. Focus the chakra to your heel better, and it the results will be truly astounding!"_

_ "Gotcha..." Serious battle mode activated. The blonde adjusted her hair and fixed the hem of her gym shorts before leaping into the sky one last time. She was going to get it on this turn, there was no denial. _

_ (Focus the chakra to your heel...) Edie raised her right leg above her head, streaming a steady flow of chakra through her legs and straight to her heel where it was being stored to dangerous levels. (... And then...!)_

_ "That's it girl! And now you just...!"_

_ (RELEASE!!)_

_ Like a ton of bricks, the brave-hearted Nakano came crashing down to earth with her right heel at the forefront. Combining elegance and femininity in her posture and movement, she slammed her foot into the ground, releasing all of the chakra in an instant. The resulting *SMASH *disturbed birds even a mile away as rocks flew through the sky, raining down on the field. _

_ Kuriyama shielded her eyes from the burst of dirt and smoke, anxiously waiting for it to clear just so she could get a glimpse of her student's work._

_ "Did you do it Edie?" She yelled. The teacher seemed more relaxed and less professional this session. It was almost like Edie wasn't just another student at the Academy anymore._

_ She was someone that she believed in._

_ "Hohoho...!"_​ _*- The Forest of Death, Present Day -

*__*SUKAI ASHI*_​
Renamed for the sake of making it her own, Edie yelled out her technique with pride as she came rocketing back down towards Kyo.

_*SMASH!!*_​

Her heel collided with the ground of the Forest of Death, creating an explosion of debris that blinded the cameras and swallowed a decent chunk of the forest whole. Animals scattered for dear life, while many villagers of Konoha who were close but not quite inside the arena stopped for a moment to feel the trembles rumbling through the floor.

Edie had done it. She'd proven herself. She'd officially claimed the title of Queen. Now, all that's left was---

"Didn't kill you now, did I Kyo?" 
​


----------



## Olivia (May 18, 2014)

*Kirisaki Shinkō*
*Chunin Exams: Psychological Domain *

The girl claimed that I had been making an enemy out of her, but wasn't that the point of these exams? To test our wits against our fellow shinobi? In that sense didn't that make them our enemies? Regardless they had been direct competition, and taking and tracking one would look wonderful to the proctors.

But then she threatened me, one akin to a threat I gave out earlier. She spouted nonsense about how she would hunt down and kill anyone near me, and that the weight of the burden would be carried on my shoulders if they were to fall by her hand.

I laughed. She sounded serious, and I could tell that she wasn't bluffing when she said she would hunt down anyone close to me. But I thought I already explained, I didn't have anyone close to me! Then she dares to say that she'll slash through my body, like that will scare me. We are mortal! There is nothing but mortality! We are all fated to die one day or another, so I do not care if my life is wasted here!

I wanted to stall for a little bit before  engaging in battle. It seemed like she was holding something back,  almost forcibly so. Her earlier words sounded like they were more for  defensive purposes, with no malice or hate behind them. That's it, she's just acting like a cornered animal given no other options but to fight, she wasn't doing this out of fear or torment! That is when my mind was made up.

I wanted to break her. All of my earlier words and threats struck no fear into her. That is what pushed me to continue on with this. No, I wouldn't run. I wanted to see her squirm and beg for mercy, I wanted to see her ideology completely crushed. With a slight chuckle, I retorted:   

"That's a pretty big bark from a cornered animal, or maybe it's your defensive instincts kicking in. With no where else to go you decide to show your fangs, all the while not knowing you waited too long."

I first explained her current motions, to almost belittle what she had been doing. From what I understood that was the first step to make a person feel powerless, to make them look simple, to make them look too predictable. I gripped my fist, looking at her with stone cold eyes, as I admitted:

"As per your threats...Well, go ahead. I care not for my life or for any of those around me. I understand that we're all meant to die, so who cares if it's one day shorter! Unlike you...You have such cold and hard eyes, but I can tell. There is someone that you hold dear to you, someone that you live for."

I wasn't one-hundred percent sure if this had been true, but I figured it had to be. She seemed dead-set on a certain mission, and if that were the case she had to take it from someone. If she were this determined and focused on it that she would throw away her emotions, that would mean she probably cared a lot for what this person had to say. I continued:

"So go ahead, _try_ to kill me. But when you fail I'll not only take your life, but _his_. So come, attack me like a cornered animal, if you think you can take me that is."

I decided it would be best to allow her to take the first attack. Psychologically it would make it appear that I had a plan to counter any attack she could throw at me and would make her hesitate. But regardless everyone had a weak point, through any motion she would take I would be able to notice it after countless tries, and also I'd be able to take notice of how her abilities worked. Regardless if she decided to attack or to talk, I had the advantage.
​


----------



## Chronos (May 18, 2014)

Rosuto "Ivery" Tamashī
Conviction of a Never Ending Nightmare










​

There's a certain power that's bequeathed through the sentiment of regret. Waves of sentiments crashed in a sea of everlasting swirling, cascading thoughts that patterned so courteously into a mold that weaved the tapestry on and embellished nightmare. Much like the owls that soared at the night sky, he witnessed lighting the darkness of which has veiled him with inner hatred of humanity. All of the men and woman he had met throughout a series of meaningless interactions have caused him to have his mind wrapped around their existence. An agony, blended together ever so perfectly into the mixture of compassionate cycle of love and care for the neighborly hand who wishes to adjust to the perception of your reality. 

All actions based on the simplicity of faith, no one knows about the other torment, but are so simplistic as to have their minds wrapped around their realities, their perceptions, so closed to what the others darkness weaved. There are no battles he has fought that hadn't left him with a sour taste on his lips, but that wasn't what caused the sudden change. The change where he would fight, where he would destroy all who over stepped their bounds. Much like the spider, whom was chosen as his personality idol, he would sward to those who would dare get caught on his web. 

A stomp, ushered by a kick as his hands made it's way towards the front, shielding himself of the flames while he rocketed towards the danger, upon in he rushed at the pinnacle of his speed as he felt the embers drag through his skin, his flesh taking the recoil of his earlier action. With much gumption, those eyes were so powerful in their resolution, escaping the destruction of the flame of which danced the wail of carnage, where in death had gripped it's domain and made it it's realm, from outer the shell of this area, where he was met due to his own planning, he has released himself from the clutched of the flames. His clothing, ripped and flamed through, burnt brushes of burnt area that have felt much like the stabs, a grueling pain coursed through the arms, the feet and the face, the core and the back, but he mustered it. His feet were not halting for whatever the means. 

The only eyes exposed gleamed, as a body was thrown at his intent to slice, the head of set Gennin, with a swing his arm had collided, but he didn't have time for this measure's, soon with a swing of the arm, he stunned, and parried. A push with the metallic arm caused the child to be brought out of his footing, another kick towards the earth and his fist had made it's way towards his stomach, pounding the solar plexus with strength unmatched. The could sense the bones of his target shatter, the lung expose the air out of his system, which he soon followed by a flurry of attacks all directed from the diaphragm upwards. 

Soon that he reached the neck, he one-eighty'd and uppercut the chin, and soon swiping the core of his body, he propelled himself and arced around the target, submitting a knee on his back that send him hurling towards the flames. 

"Falcon Combo!"

The pain that had forged on his body after this caused him to stumble on his movement, but quickly as he witnessed that body enter the sea of fire, he rushed at the apex of his velocity, image that had blurred under the speed, in attempts to escape the flames that drove behind him, causing trees to fall, animals too flee, and shinobi to die. This was a threat and he needed to find the flag. 

Upon a few minutes of running, he feel on his knees. The flames were considerably far enough and his breath was escaping him. How much would he need to endure? Such tragedy and sacrifice... Was he really worth Chuunin? He would question the matter later. Those eyes of which blazed brighter than any sun, no conviction alive would undertake it. He believe, or so he thought that he simply needed to survive. He would battle with no gain in the purpose. Staring upwards as the panting began to subtle, he was a mess. 

"But I'll be damned if I die today!"


----------



## Atlantic Storm (May 19, 2014)

*Ren Houki*

NANAKO RESIDENCE

_________________​
*Beach Party VII;*



Ren had expected Akane to react violently against his provocations and at least _try_ to make some sort of physical assault. To his disappoint, however, her reaction was relatively lackluster compared to his expectations. Instead of attacking him like some sort of wild animal, she did something that the Houki would have expected Edie Nanako to do, which was simply bitch at him, albeit in a far less comprehensible way than even the thick headed blonde. She rumbled a few words that the blue haired boy barely made out, and then nodded her head at Makoto for some reason.

He raised an eyebrow, replying with a somewhat aggressively bored expression on his face. "Sorry, I don't understand you." Is replied, as he stepped by her and continued on his way. "Cher this, gump that: it's all the same bark to me. Why don't you learn some proper language before you try to communicate with me, you country bumpkin?"​


----------



## LunarCoast (May 19, 2014)

*Introduction/Sample RP*

_*Yukimaru, Kukiko​*_*The Ice Nova and Observations*​
Kukiko stands at the balcony arms folded upon the banister as she looks out across Konoha towards the forest. She wasn't particularly fond of this village, the air was dry and warm which made her particularly uncomfortable to the stage that even the slightest rise in temperature made her sweat it was certainly annoying still she had to learn to adapt and the reason for their presence was merely to observe Kyo's progress. It was solely for her benefit, she didn't want to get caught off guard when they did finally meet face to face instead of watching from a observation stand or the television.

She smiles, comfortably spotting two barn swallow fly past the balcony, and overhead above the structure of the building they had rented for the purposes of watching the exams. "Freedom, something to fight for, something to long for, and ultimately what makes us who we are." She raised her hand up to come into line of her eyes and a finger in which a ice sculpture manifested itself on appearing to be a small swallow of some nature sharing a resemblance to those she had just seen. She smiles warmly before placing it upon the metal banister and walking inside.

She sighs with relief as the cold air hit her, the air conditioning certainly helped keep the place similar to home and just the way she liked it. Upon the chair in the centre of the room her little brother sat watching in excitement as the TV covered the latest news on the exams, including the participants. He leans against the back of the chair and watched the names roll by in anticipation hoping the journey here was not a waste, as if the news casters had known Kyo was her interest he appeared last upon the table. No one else interested her, they simply did not matter, just him. Of course her younger brother took a keen interest in every single one, even those that had no name for themselves and the faceless shinobi that would most certainly not win.

"Hahaha! This is going to be a awesome week!" He yelled at the stop of his voice and raising his arms into the air as if scoring a goal. Kukiko quickly pulls her head back to stop herself being punched upon the chin and states with a smile, "It certainly will be, just stay out of trouble.... Ok?" She asks, her father and mother had remained behind at Kiri, her father was on some sort of important mission which he kept quiet about all month while her mother had been researching the on the latest project something called Nova, but in either case it should prove to be a quite week. Assuming of course he stayed out of trouble.

He pouts turning around to look up at her responding, "Mom and Dad didn't come, we got this place to ourselves and you want to STAY OUT OF TROUBLE?! Tch... sister your so dull."

Kukiko stands up straight and looks down at her brother, he barely understood anything. He had only recently joined the academy and was very keen to become a shinobi like their father, who had yet to explain their purpose in this world. She smiles and placed a firm hand upon his head messing with his hair, "Nah brother just I got business to take care of while we are here. Let me know how Kyo does." She heads out of the room her brother stomping his feet on the ground, "What about Kyo, can you think about something else for a change like me?!"

"Always...."She utters under her breath, this family had no freedom. They were born, and bred for a single purpose in mind and she herself would soon need to act that out, she wondered at times if Kyo felt the same way and if he did, how much did he care?

The way she saw it the only way she could truly ensure freedom was through victory over Mimami, maybe then she could pursue her own goals and live a life free of this ageless war of elements. If fire and ice could truly coexist surely someone would of found the answer by now. Now in the courtyard which had a reflective sheet of ice placed over it to help reflect the sunlight away and keep it at a cool temperature she walks into the centre.

Preparing her body with long deep breaths she begins to form handsigns, starting off slow but with increasing speed and frequency as she got comfortable. Upon completion she raised her hand into the air above her for a brief moment a snowflake like structure formed in the air before it dissolved into nothing more than snow and water. Falling forward she catches herself with her knee, panting heavily. _Still can't preform that jutsu..._

She knelt their motionless simply taking deep breaths to recover her strength, maybe she was rushing or pushing herself too hard to quickly overcome father, but how could she break the chains if Mimami was always superior. She clenched her fist tightly punching the ground leaving it frosted, then she hears the door behind her slam open. "Fire!" Her brother screams jumping up and down like some sort of excited brat.

She raised her head and looks to the corner of her eyes, "What is it now?" She asks harshly, and is surprised by his response, he sounds extremely excited and eager"Forest of Death is on fire! Fiiiiiirrrrrrreeee!"

"..."She stands up and glares at him, "What why do you sound excited about this news, we are in fucking hidden leaf the entire village is surrounded by forest!"


"Well.... it's awesome..."He comments causing her to twitch, he was so oblivious if this fire got out of control the whole village might be at risk especially the two of them. Worse still what about all the local wildlife and birds that called this place home, "Kyo better not have caused this." she growls pushing him aside against the door and walking into the living room to check on the TV once more.


----------



## Chaos Theory (May 19, 2014)

*Zansatsu|Genin|Konahagakure*

*[Room, Konohagakure]​*​

[The Chakra Scalpel, Edie's Beach Party Sub-Story Pt. I]​
_?I didn't attend the funeral, but I sent a nice letter saying I approved of it.? _
- Mark Twain​
Satoshi sighed as he sat in a chair next to the woman that was tied up and pulled the gag from her mouth. "You have to let me go! They'll dock my pay if I don't get back to advertising Edie's Beach Party!" the girl stated looking over to Sosuke, "And you, why did you help that demon strip me you pervert!" is yelled as Satoshi stood. Moving to her back he reaches down and forms a few seals. 

*Tiger -> Horse -> Rabbit -> Rat-> Dog*

Concentrating he channels his Chakra into his right hand. A soft blue light starts to radiate and ripple like soft fire. Sosuke's eyes widen as he watched him pass his hand over the ropes. Like a hot knife through warm butter the ropes fall away freeing the girl,  "There, you might want to change into a uniform from this school though, you might get fleas from that outfit" Satoshi states standing. The young woman is quick to hit her feet. "Thank you, as for you" she states turning to the Hyuga, you can rot in hell. I'm making a formal complaint with Kuriyama-Sensei over your involvement!" is stated before she stormed out of the small room dropping Akane's coat at the door.

"UGH! I need a bath!"  she yelled scratching thanks to Satoshi's mention of fleas. The white haired boy sighed,  "I'm leaving, tell the goofy looking girl she can find me",  "You can use the Chakra Scalpel?" the young Hyuga was now in front of him. His white eyes shown a disdain for the fact that someone in his age group with no apparent training in Medical Ninjutsu could use it. But at the same time he seemed to look up to the boy he was charged with keeping here.  "Yes, I can. Is there a problem with that?" is asked with a droll as he looked to the door that he wanted to get to. "No, just kind of jealous over the fact that you can use it" is replied.  "See, I'm related to Ryoko",  "Gee, you don't say. Those bottomless white eyes weren't a clue enough." Satoshi interrupts as he brushed pass the boy. 

But Sosuke wouldn't have it, with a Body Flicker he is again in front of Satoshi,  "You'll have to get pass me if you want to leave erm, Mr.Sakamoto." Sosuke declares as he pulled a Kunai from his tool kit, Satoshi sighed and held a hand up.  "Are you not forgetting your silly little rules that Tsunade herself set down? 

1. No medic ninja shall ever stop medical treatment until the lives of their party members have come to an end.
2.  No medic ninja shall ever stand on the front lines.
3.  No medic ninja shall ever die until they are the last of their platoon. 
and lastly 
4. Only those medic ninja who have mastered the Strength of a Hundred Technique of the ninja art Creation Rebirth are permitted to discard the above-mentioned laws." 

is Finished as he allowed that hand to fall back to his side.  "So, unless you've mastered Strength of a Hundred Technique, then you are disregarding clause number two." Sosuke actually was surprised.  "Are you a Medical Ninja?" he asks. Satoshi shakes his head,  "No, but I am an astute study of history, and Tsunade is a big part of the Ninja Nations history." is replied as he started to move a third time,  "Please, just a moment Mr. Sakamoto, please. Will you teach me the Chakra Scalpel Technique?" is asked as the boy fell to his face.  "You want me to do what?" is asked. Sosuke pulled his head from the ground,  "I have the ability to surpass my arrogant cousin, all I need is a little edge to boost my confidence. It's a technique she hasn't learned yet." is replied.

Satoshi shook his head,  "I'm no teacher, ask the staff" is replied.  "I've tried, but I'm only a Genin, if you can teach me it'll help both of us out." Satoshi rolled a lip,  "How will it help both of us?",  "Because, it'll get me closer to surpassing that bitch and secondly it won't make Kuriyama-Sensei come looking for you." is replied as he stood.  "She believes that you've made a pact with her on teaching the beast. If she thinks that you're trying to skip out that, she will hurt you, heal you and hurt you again." is replied. Satoshi scoffed a bit,  "If you don't believe me, do I have something to show you" ~


----------



## LunarCoast (May 19, 2014)

*Insurmountable Odds: Hatori v Ogama*












_"Success is not measured by what you accomplish, but by the opposition you have encountered, and the courage with which you have maintained the struggle against overwhelming odds.? - Orison Sweet Marden_

Hatori now pushing him through the smog that had began to collect in the forest covers his mouth. Staying on the ground to avoid getting into the thicker layers of smoke that lay above him. Visibility was getting worse and if this continued chances were no one would find the flag, no matter who they were!

He then found a peculiar place, a meadow which seemed to be clear of any smoke or harmful gases of any nature, instead it was coated by a thick mist, odd. He thinks to himself realising it didn't extend beyond the meadow, this was certainly a trap but spending any more time in this smoke could prove fatal deciding he had no choice he jumps off to the side landing some few feet into the meadow and mist.

April lands upon one of the trees, and began to scan around it didn't take long before she seemed to do so frantically. Hatori looks up at her outline and asks, "April... what's wrong?"

Drawing Amagumo from its scabbard, she was acting weird meaning something was more than likely wrong with this place as expected. His ears twitch hearing a thunderous clash some distance from his present position but close enough to be concern. "Gufū Suika no Jutsu!"

Hatori turns his head to his flank to see the mist appeared to moving directly for him and at increasing speed. He acts quickly moving aside with a roll as the force passes by him knocking him off balance from the vortex it formed behind it barely managing to stay standing taking advantage of a nearby rock as means of support. He looks over his shoulder, to see the smoke that was had gathered in the forest was now split in two, as the jutsu continued on it's path through the forest uprooting trees and destroying ferns.

His head turns to look for the culprit finding a similar situation with the mist, now having a white tunnel that led down to the man opposite facing him. He recognised the attire the same hooded black cloak as what Ogama had worn before but now had the hood pulled down, from the looks of it he was a unnaturally old man, with long grey hair that hadn't been cut in sometime. He speaks up at Hatori with a cheerful grin, "Welcome Warden, afraid I got bored fighting the helpless. Seems you either beat my friend with ease or she simply never caught up. Oh well, it's good that we will fight one another on level terms. So please let's give the world a good show." Ogama motions to one of the many camera's that had been watching them since the exams started.

Hatori bites his lip, so this was it? He had half the mind to run, and try to escape as Ruku had told him to do. No... what was he thinking? He was a Akarusa, if he was to die here it'd only honour his clan, and even if that clan was now fractured he could not step down. He grips the hilt of Amagumo in both hands. "What is your interest in me?"

Ogama smirks, "None, but I cannot allow you to continue on your path. I made that mistake once before." He raised his scythe and points it at April then him, "That owl is Zyanno's companion, and that blade is made from his blood. They all indicate that they are making their move to seek my destruction, that I cannot allow." Ogama puts one foot forward and pushed the other off the ground moving at speed towards Hatori as he readied his scythe for a killing blow.

Amagumo meets the blade blocking the blow and Hatori throws Ogama's weight to the side attempting to leave an opening, but instead finds Ogama reacts perfectly to the technique and was simply too fast to make contact with. It did serve to put distance between the two Shinobi, perhaps Ogama would actually have a fight on his hands unlike the last bunch this one seemed capable of defending himself.

Their blades clash once more, this time Hatori going on the offensive with a flurry of arcing blows aiming for the stomach region, he knew how to go for the kill and this fight was a life or death situation from the start but finds he is taken by surprise when Ogama blocks his blows forms a hand seal and knocked off balance by a strong gust of wind from nowhere. Ogama pushed the advantage forcing Hatori back and lands a kick to his ribs, thankfully nothing seemed to have broken. _Tch.... lucky. If this body was younger it would of killed him._ Ogama thinks to himself watching Hatori use a hand to recover from what could've been a nasty fall, that may of resulted in a broken neck.

Landing on his feet he looks around Ogama having already moved and disappeared from his previous location. Then he felt it, a blow to his back out of nowhere a surge of pain pulsed up and down his spine being knocked forward he slams body first into the bark of the tree, the bark splintering and pushing into his flesh like daggers before he is able to recover another blow to his back forced them deeper, and his clothing began to stain in his blood that seeped out from the wounds that now littered his upper body. Before he knew it he was on his knees almost paralyzed from the blows to the spine, hand trembling to keep ahold of Amagumo but ultimately failed dropping the blade to the floor at his side.

"Disappointment in you Warden."Ogama states feeling the coldness of steel at the back of his neck, ending in a single pointed tip. _I... Can't die... pick up the sword.... jutsu... anything damnit!_ His vision began to haze, and his body felt cold frozen even. A sensation he had never experienced until now, was this what death felt like? He asks himself before the bark is painted red in blood...


----------



## Chaos Theory (May 19, 2014)

*Beach Party!!|Akane*

*[Nakano Manor; Konohagakure]​*​
[Edie's Beach Party, it's all Ren's Fault! III]​

Akane grunts as Ren walked off, was that it? No verbal retort. No snobby attitude that said he was better than she, or for that matter everyone else at this party. She shook a bit as he walked off. Kicking some sand like a scolded child she shouts back to him "Why dun you use dat fancy brain you dink you haf 'n' use it!" With a growl she turns and storms away and steps on Makoto. The poor boy grunts harshly as his liver threatened to jar loose from the girl using him as a stepping stool. "All dem fancy werds 'n' he say he no understand meh. Dink he de best 'cause dem ten Ryo werds" is grumbled as she kicked a sand castle over. Folding her arms over her chest she walked up to Mizuirono. The wolf looked at her than sat in the sand next to her.

 "I'm proud of you Akane, you didn't try to knock his block off." is stated as the wolf seemed to beam with pride over the fact her sister seemed to mature just a little bit.  "Though kicking over that poor boy's sand castle is a bit on the childish side.." is added as she watched the boy diligently try to save his work. Akane sighed and dropped her arms to her side.  "Ah'd broke boy-o's face..? she states slamming her left fist into her right palm. A big grin on her face as she made the statement. But then it dropped as she looked to Mizuirono, "Dis ding" she states dropping her hands to her side and grabbing the Bikini bottoms. Tugging at it she growls a bit,  "Dis ding keep goin' up my butt crack" is added as she tugged down on it's back side.  "Ah dun lak it!" 

Is added with a sour expression as she pulled it free of her bum. The wolf's eyes narrow and her jaw slightly drops,  "Well, I do believe that is the first time that beach wear has saved someone's life" is stated. Akane grumbled as she tried to adjust the top next, it felt like it was trying to compress her chest and kill her.  "Dis ding too small too" is added as she started to untie it,  'I don't believe that this is a topless beach Akane, if you want that free food you came here for you need to keep you in that bikini. Besides, you're the one that picked the girl out, you knew she had smaller boobs than you." is stated. Akane's face become shocked, then it seemed to wash with realization. That anger that was there just a moment earlier seemed to wash off her like the sea off the beach.

Patting her stomach she looked to the where she'd gotten her cocktails, "Naw dat you say sumthin' 'bout it" she states with her stomach rumbling  "Ah be hungry" is added, disregarding the whole it was her fault she was in a tight bikini. While she turned on a heel a large grin again spreads across her lips.  "I don't" but before she could voice her concern over where Akane is heading the red head is gone.  "That isn't the way to the food table Akane" is lowly stated as Akane makes a Bee Line to the drink bar. By this time poor Makoto was just starting to pull himself together when Akane walked over him for a second time,  "'Scuse  meh" she offers shoving his head back into the sand. The boy cries in a muffled tone, all he wanted to do was play beach ball, all he got instead was knee to the balls and had his spine and head used twice as a stepping stones. Mizuirono walked up beside him and pawed at the sand around his head so he could hear her,  "I do apologize for that sir" is offered. Then nipping at his hair she pulled him from the hole his face had been used to dig.

A moment later Akane walks up beside the blue haired boy,  "Ah want wan dem fruity drinks" she states putting her hand on the table. Her red eyes cut to the alcohol,  "Dun skip on dat stuff dough." she states pointing to the liquor ~


----------



## Atlantic Storm (May 19, 2014)

*Ren Houki*

NANAKO RESIDENCE

_________________​
*Beach Party VII;*



A frown is given by the Houki as Akane walked up beside him to the drink bar; couldn't she understand that he just wanted a few moments of peace? He didn't even want to come to the party, let alone interact or 'mingle' with any of these people. With his elbow rested on the table bar, Ren rested his face into his palm, utterly exasperated and having nowhere to walk off to now that he'd actually reached his destination. "Bah, what do you want now, Country Bumpkin? Don't you have some pigs to harass or something?" He asked, decidedly selecting that as her chosen nickname, referencing the one incident back at the Medical Academy.

The bartender arrived back at the table, placing the drink down with a refreshing clinking sound of ice smashing together. "Your order, sir." He said politely, then walked away again to presumably fetch Akane's order, his toned body gleaming in the sunlight. 

With a quiet "Thanks." the boy picked the drink up, sipping at the slush puppie as he watched the rest of the beach. Admittedly, as unhealthy and mundanely simple as it was, the crushed ice was one of his favourite things to drink in the sun. It appealed to his sweet tooth, and was invigorating refreshing when bathed in the heat of the sun. Ignoring Makoto's presence completely, who had come over unbeknownst to either of them, he asked: "I take it that you're participating in the Chūnin Exams?"

Makoto looked up, somewhat painfully as he still hadn't fully recovered from the red head's violent onslaught on his organs, but still managed to speak with a relatively cheerful tone. "I am!"

The Houki looked at him. "I wasn't asking you." He had no intention of befriending Akane, but this would have been a good opportunity to potentially learn a little about his competition. ​


----------



## Kei (May 19, 2014)

_[Chunin Exams; Forest of Death]
[The Young Viper; Zyana]
[Strike]_​

If she was trying to get a rise out of Zyana, it worked. For a minute her eyes flickered with emotion, anger most likely. She threatens the one life that she held above her own. The person that gave her reason and gave her power. Gave her a chance was being threaten in front of her by a girl he didn?t even know. Zyana grit her teeth as her genjutsu tried to remain in control of her body. Don?t lose. It was the only mission she gave herself. There were no more talking, and no more chances, she was going to rip this girl to sheds. Not for herself and not for her mission, just because she dares to place a threat on the person she held most dear to her heart.

She tightens her grip on the item in her hand, with poker hand in play the item wasn?t appearing. It could have been anything she had on her, only she will know. The opponent on the other hand saw nothing but the grip she had on it. That was poker hand, a move that Emiya taught Zyana when she was training under him. He thought it be a bit fun for her when she had to do her job, it served no other purpose other than Zyana to have a bit of a snip at her opponent. What?s better than successfully killing your opponent? The face that they made when their blood made the weapon that killed them appears into view. 

There was no talking as she took a deep breath. Any talking to the person she was going to kill would be worthless. Her eyes squinted as she rushed at her the item she squeezed in her right hand, but as she ran towards her, she dropped down to the ground and slide. Using her free hand, she allowed that to steer her body back around. Dragging her nails into the ground and swinging her body, she propelled off the ground and lunged directly at her back.

Zyana wasn?t good at attacking directly head on. Her abilities were best far ranged and secret kills, a hired hand that got into an actual fist fight wasn?t a good hired hand. There was no need to fight when there was a person that was your goal. Other meaningless kills were worthless, it did not add to someone?s pride, it just added more to the cleanup they had to do after they were done. Luckily, this was a kill or be killed policy.

It just made it so much easier to do it like this...


----------



## Kei (May 19, 2014)

_[Chunin Exams; Forest of Death]
[The Small Flame Of Fuzenkagure; Kyo Minami]
[Sugar and Spice]_​
Kyo body frozen with fear for a brief minute, but it was a minute too late. Once she slammed her heels, Kyo went flying back. His body crashing into the trees behind him, dirt and rocks were being rocketed everywhere. He caught himself flying by dragging his blades into two trees that were close together, but that was to keep him from flying any further back. That didn?t save him from the flying debris. Rocks pelted his body until the shock wave was over. It had pelted his face, and body as if he was someone on trial and his death sentence was by rocks.  Though once it was all over Kyo?s blade unlatched from the trees, he instantly fell to the ground. 

However it wasn?t because he was tired, oh it was far from that. Kyo was smiling. This girl was dumber than a bag of bricks, but dear god if he knew she could do something like this. He would have let it all slide. Kyo got up and looked over at the girl, blood running down his forehead covering his, his hair wild and untangled but he was just smiling like an idiot. Something was running across his body, he wasn?t planning on talking to the girl because he wanted their bodies to do all the talking to each other, but god damn he wanted to get this one out.

?Yo princess!!!? He yelled over at her, pointing directly at her, ?That was a fucking turn on!!?

He laughed as he moved his hair out the way of his eyes, ?Holy shit, princess, I might have a raging boner because of that.? He laughed even harder, ?Sorry that was wrong of me, but shit, if I knew you could do this before all that crap at the wedding, I would have happily been your puppy.?

It was true, Kyo was turned on and he wanted to see more of her power. This was different now, but he wasn?t going to beat her face in because he hated her. He was going to beat her face in to see more of her power. Kyo wanted to see those blue eyes burn in passion to keep up with him. Though the boy didn?t run towards her, he just smiled as his blades made sharpening noise. He was pumping less blood into it, but he was pouring more chakra into it to make it shaper. A thin sharp blood blade, he might need the blood he was using for the blade to be used for his body.

Kyo shrugged his shoulders, ?Sorry, I just have a thing for women who could potentially kill me.? Kyo scratched his head ?Sorry it?s a clan thing.?

While scratching his head, he slashed the tree next to him in one swift motion then he rushed into the trees around them and began cutting around them, going into a mid-circle before cutting down one last tree and as it fell Kyo rushed on top of it. He was trying to push her back into the lake, before the tree could fall Kyo launched into the air and was going to slash her directly with her blades.


----------



## LunarCoast (May 19, 2014)

*Insurmountable Odds: The Sacrifice*

_"Too often they don't realize what they have until it's gone." - Marilyn Monroe_












Hatori opens his eyes, and comes to realise that the blood was not that of his own at first he felt as if blessed, how was he still alive he could of sworn this was the end for him then the world appears to slow down as if time itself had almost came to a complete standstill, only he and the answer to this question moved in normal time. A brown and white feather hovers down coated in a splatter of blood, at first it doesn't hit him and he merely looks upon it with the haze, but the moment it lands upon the red grass at his knees it hits him... April?!

He couldn't explain what he felt turning his head to see the owl's body impaled upon the end of Ogama's weapon. At first he had no idea how to react, but somehow found the strength to turn around and grasp Aprils corpse holding it close to his chest and pushing his head aginste hers, "April! What the... april?!" He whimpers breaking out into tears, he would gladly have taken death over what he was feeling now. It was as if someone had plunged into his heart and taken his very soul away, wounding him on a level no blade or kunai ever could, every memory of her flashing before him. Since everyone died she was all he had left, and now.... she was... just gone how.. Ogama...

All sense of pain lifted from his body, he didn't care any more. What reason did he have to live without her? His family... he taken it. His hand reaches for Amagumo, gripping the hilt with sheer force of will, nothing mattered any more so long as this man burned in the nine pits of hell!

Released her body carefully to the ground, when time finally starts to flow normally again he glares up at the mountain stood before him. Ogama chuckles, "Hahaha, the flying rat should've just ran! Pitiful creature, Zyanno you are next!"He yells up at the sky. Hatori's hand trembles, holding Amagumo's blade like never before it felt as if he could never let go until this man was torn limb from limb at his feet. With new found strength from the loss, he swings his blade out at Ogama who quickly dodges jumping back in surprise. "... You're not done yet? Warden?"

Hatori merely gets to his feet, and steps forward refusing to make any response which appeared to annoy Ogama for some reason or another and prompted him to rush forward at Hatori again taking a swing with the scythed end of his staff.

A spark of energy runs down Amagumo's blade, as the Akarusa family seal shines brightly at the end of the hilt, projecting a blue light upon the floor. Opening his eyes they had taken on a golden sheen, he saw the world in a new light. Everything was still a haze but Ogama himself, every motion he could pick up even the slightest muscle movement. He brings Amagumo up and blocks the incoming attack with ease and takes a swing, Ogama quickly moves to block but found Hatori was already aware of his next move instead throwing him off balance and following up with a swing across the chest which he narrowly evaded by retreating back.

Hatori's eyes following his every movement and meeting with Ogama's, once he had recomposed himself Hatori asks, "Why do you run, am I NOT A LOWLY GENIN?!"Screaming in Ogama's direction. Amagumo's blade begins to burn a bright blue as clouds gather above, and like before in that cave a storm seemed to muster with flashes of lightning but no such signs.

Ogama glares back at him, _What the fuck, why can he now keep up with me? He acts before I even know what the fuck I am doing myself._

Hatori stands infront of April's body as if defending her, and continues "Do not even think about running. You... kill April then laugh in my face about it? If you run I will cut you down, first a leg, then maybe a arm. If I am to die here, I will making god damn fucking sure you are left a crawling worm!"

Ogama bites his lip, "Do not underestimate me insect!" In a fit of rage he rushed forward, their was no way he could take this being beaten like this by a lowly genin had this body become that weak?! Forcing chakra into his weapon he lunges once more for Hatori, who once again merely blocks as if it was nothing, the chakra he put into the blade instead of exploding as intended was drained into Amagumo. Hatori grunts and takes a swing at Ogama who quickly performs a handseal, "Suiton: Suijinheki!" A wall of water comes up protecting him just about from the incoming shock wave that demolished a good part of the forest. _That sword is acting weird.... It drained my chakra._

Ogama stops recomposing himself, "I guess there is nothing for it... I was hoping to save this summon for someone more important." He pulls free a large scroll from under his cloak spreading it out across the floor. _Zyanno, you best take note of this._

"Kuchiyose no Jutsu!"

The now demolished battlefield was covered in a cloud of smoke, as the summoning took place which quickly cleared and a suddern gust of wind that spread throughout the forest. Hatori's eyes widen, causing the localised rain from the storm to be surged into his face. Before him now was a great serpent, it's body covered in pure white scales and green fur that ran down it's back to a tail. This was only broken by black markings that ran across it's body like chains, he notices something odd in this moment as the beast seemed to try and attack Ogama but was then stopped by something. "I.... am sorry... St-o-p him..."The creature speaks at Hatori sounding in pain. A dragon?

Before he could properly think they were both upon him, not quite able to keep track of both yet he soon found himself once again on the backfoot. He blocks Ogama's next attack as before with ease, but then notices the handseal and is blasted by the same jutsu as before, except this time it was pointblank and didn't miss. He was sent flying towards the dragon, his body feeling as if it was being cut to ribbons but this was broken only by a swing of the dragons claws which canceled out the jutsu but trapped him below. "...seal... break it..."She gasps still in pain from the sounds of it, in this moment he comes to notice as if by chance a small marking upon the paw she pinned him under. He once again found himself losing the strength to fight, even with the pain lifted his body couldn't take any more, as Ogama approached he brought Amagumo into position for a final strike. Now upon him he no longer seemed willing to waste any more time with Hatori and went in for the kill, but as he does Amagumo pierced the dragons scales, penetrating the seal. His eyes widen as if struck by shock, and the chain like markings shatter and the dragon roars releasing him and now swating Ogama away.

She positions herself over his body, as he loses all consciousness the world becomes dark, and silent the last words he hears are whispers in the wind. "Thank you human, you fought with courage... allow me to return the favour!" His head falls upon the mud looking across at April's body beside him he smiles before darkness overtook him, "April..."


----------



## Olivia (May 19, 2014)

*Kirisaki Shinkō*
*Chunin Exams: As The Flames Rage*

The blistering flames of red and yellow rippled across the sky just as water washed up on a shoreline, beautifully, elegantly, with a sense of rhythm that you couldn't help but almost feel entranced in the spectacle. The flames flickered, juxtaposed to the nearby brown and green forest, slowly consuming the wild habitat.

Unlike the beautiful beating of fire against the air, the tension between the two of us had been quite disastrous. I could tell that the time for words had long since passed, we could only depend on our actions from now on. I kept my eyes on Zyana, but with her stance I could tell she was going to charge at me. 

I constructed five needles in my hand, passing three to my left. As soon as she darted I place three in my front in a triangle formation, while placing two behind me in a straight horizontal line, creating a pentagon shape around me. All I had to do was jump out of the pentagon as she charged me and she would be paralyzed, no problem.

However my eyes got distracted for about a half a second, and suddenly I didn't know where she was. I turned my face but it was practically too late. After shifting on my heels I could see the brown-haired girl leaping at me. What was she planning on doing, she had no weapon, no visible chakra, was she planning on tackling me?

I prepared myself to be launched off my feet, but with that subtle movement my body for the most part dodged her right hand. However as it passed my body I felt a sharp pain in my left arm as blood started to gush out. What had she hit me with? Why had I not seen this attack coming?

I regained my balance and pulled my weight to the ground while placing my left hand on Zyana's right arm and my right hand on her left shoulder, stopping her forward advance towards me. As I knocked her right arm away I couldn't help but notice a kunai appear from thin air, that must have been what attacked me. I grimaced at the fact that there was no other way, but I knew this hold couldn't last for another half-second, so I activated the jutsu then.

Sparks flew up from the ground beneath the both of us as it crippled us to the floor. From the distance I placed the needles apart and the potency of my chakra, the stun would last about five seconds, but surprisingly that five seconds were useful.

I felt my breathing become rational and my thoughts become less cloudy, as if I was finally seeing clear after a rainy day. The jutsu had brought us both to our knees, but as soon as it faded I turned and leaped into the woods. I didn't have a fear about her chasing me as I assumed she had been at least as mentally and physically distorted from the shock as I had been. 

Regardless I ran through the woods with all my power, not wanting to be even in sight with that girl. As the red-liquid ran down my left arm, I brought the bloody hand up to my face, unintentionally smearing the iron-scented fluid over my face. I felt pain in my arm from where the kunai had landed, but not as much pain as was in my head.

Why had I acted like that? I was unnecessarily starting a fight with someone! Up until now I was able to make allies with even the unlikely Edie Nakano! If I really set my mind to it I could make an ally out of anyone of these genin, it's not like they were inherently evil or something. They weren't my enemies, they were just contestants. Why...why was I so messed up? Why had I treated that girl like that? To try to assert power? Dominance? For what?

Nothing! That's right, nothing! I tried to make her _fear_ me, to make her fear life itself! To fear every waking moment wondering if today would be the day she died! People have to die someday, but it wasn't my job to advance that! It was my job to accomplish what is tasked of me, and what is tasked of me is not murder!

A slight rumble in my leg-pouch alerted me to jump to the ground, I had run far enough anyways. Landing, I pulled out the egg, which was now shaking repetitively. As soon as my fingers grasped it I could feel my chakra being siphoned, almost as if I was a chakra bank which had all of its money withdrawn. But as soon as it was done the egg started to contort and change shape. As soon as the sparkly light show had faded, what rest in my hand had been a sleeping bunny.

I looked at its peaceful face, beautiful white shimmering coat against the red hue of the nearby flames, almost resembling a blanket of snow. It's ears on the other hand had an almost charcoal color, which for some reason reminded me of my red-ribbon in my hair. But that wasn't all, it was curled up, sleeping peacefully in my palm.

I went to go touch it with my left hand, but refrained from doing so simply because it was coated with blood, and I didn't want it's spectacular white fur to be stained. However after a few minutes I started to talk to it, almost begging for it to wake up. That's when it hit me. The bunny hadn't been sleeping, it was dead.

Tears flowed out of my eyes and mixed with the blood on my cheeks, creating red rain like strokes down my face and neck, as I unbearably started crying. Why...why was it dead? I didn't understand. Not only that, I didn't know why I was so sad. Was it because it was supposed to be an extension of myself? I couldn't draw a conclusive answer, instead, I crashed to my knees as my blood-stained tears pelted the poor animal.

It had been a good ten minutes and I hadn't moved from the spot. The white-rabbits coat had a flower-like pattern of red on its back for when I finally decided to put it down. This was no time to be upset or cry, I was a shinobi now and I had to look tough. Not only that but I'm sure all the viewers on television just saw me completely break down. I had to look good, there was no point in being here otherwise. 

After I gained my bearings I dug a little hole in the ground with my hands, sticking the small rabbit inside, and covering it back with dirt. With the trajectory of the fire I knew this place would be set ablaze in about fifteen minutes or less, and I wanted to at the very least preserve the corpse of the rabbit. With it firmly laying in the ground I stood back up on my feet and jumped back into the woods, deciding I needed to refocus my thinking. I had a partner that was waiting for me.
​


----------



## Chronos (May 19, 2014)

_Rosuto "Ivery" Tamashī & Mao Motonashi _
Finishing The Job












​
"Bold words for a dead man." 

No.

Rosuto's eyes began to expand to it apex, slowly the memories of the ire that befell him not long ago shone through the central of his thoughts. A circulatory command was given, through him shouted the powerful of sense of fear, yet the boiling sensation caused him to shake under the aura that came to be through the air that responded the with scent of embers and smoke. His breath halted for a second while his heart began to pulse at the most critical of states, while the hands that held him from falling towards the ground trembled. Not of the fear, but of the building anger that formed through the complex insurmountable emotions that flooded through him. As tears fell from the eyes that once held the passion of a man whom wished to become benevolent. 

_"WHY THE HELL ARE YOU HERE!?" _

He rose, twisted his body towards the man whom grin birthed the sensational emotions that were corroding every sense of reason throughout the young Genin's system. With a simple chuckle, he simply witnessed the surge of such raw angst exude through the soul that was so caught up with his own selfish desire for change. The magnificent portrayal of agony and  despair, though tears that flowed ever so delicately on the cheek smothered the pale color of black due to the flames he had to battle with. The eyes exposed to the world, blue with the ever so promised resolution of death he bestowed upon him. Such marvelous, spectacular display of raw, untamed emotion coursing ever so courteously brought to him on an insignificant package.

"Hyehyehyehye..." 

I was as if this reaction was all he came he for, the emotion that grew, the euphoric madness that coursed through him, bringing his hand over his head, while placing the other across the stomach, as if containing the sinister laughter that was about to swarm through him, while so, the aura that penetrated the air. Soon the ground began to shake under a pressure Rosuto could not explain, lowering his gaze soon the sense of fear soon took over, before the aura of the man before him began to demonstrate. An oozing lime hue of flaming energy swirling uncontrollably through the man's figure. 

The exuding chakra that called out forces that would wake the dead simply through menial means such as this laughter. Unable to contain his magnificent emotive reaction, he spread his arms as the fissure grew exponentially in strength, bringing Rosuto to his knees, while he rose his eyes and witnessed flood of chakra began to expel from his being. 

"HYEHEHEHEHEHEHEHE!!! What WONDERFUL view! More! Show me more!! I want to see the pig squeal! What is it? Mad that I killed that bitch of a summon, Rei!? HUH!? Mad that I killed you mommy!? Dude! Get over it! I'll keep slicing, dicing, and decimating everything you love. EVERYTHING! Simply because your eyes are so, FUCKING, perfect!"  

Rosuto's head feel as those words were so dire to him, it was as if he decided to stick a knife at an already exposed wound. There were no idioms in his repertoire that could easily describe the amounting fury that built up, given shape the flames would burn so strongly that this world would cease in the chaos, the eye of Sharingan was so prevalent, so exposed in it's crimson greatness, traced through with the lighting of the desire of a man's blood. Here and now was the resolution brought only by a man who didn't know how to let go. 

He rose from that earth that bathed the world with the in enticing color of blood. Where many men, children and women had died. Where all the souls of the deprived, the easily forgotten and where not only the body dies, but many dreams do as well. A dog eat dog world, where all whom step enter a boundary. A world so simplistic, so true to its name. The Forest of Death. Rosuto looked through the forest and at a moment he thought that it was beautiful, even with the searing flames engulfing the land life. The lush trees swayed with rhythmic subtlety, a muse of the wind which caused him to repeat to himself a purpose long forgotten.

"Live on."  

The voice of a girl whom he cherished resounded on his mind. Echoing with grace, the tone was lovely. The warmth brought about by it was soothing, tranquil, and loving. Through the edge of the world was beaming with darkness, that voice held meaning. Held such true love, held such true sense of care. While his hands brought to his head, pushing back the weight to witnessed the upper section of the world, the sky, a void bathed in blue. As he pulled the arm that caused him to shape his future. 

"Rei."  

Where the only words that escaped his mouth. Bringing it down, eyes trained on the solid, trembling earth, as if using it as a staple to settle his thoughts. Those eyes swayed towards the man, whom recovered of a laughter of constant blithe. A mien of ambiguity had been placed on those eyes.

"Oh, what is this?"

"Here and now. I won't stop until you're dead."

"Oh? So this is how is gonna be, huh? Play your cards right boy. You were never one to be good at picking fights." 

Posing himself, his right hand pointed towards the distance, a fist pointed his direction, arm straight as an arrow. Leg spread to a 90 degree angle, while his feet poised themselves, on the balls of his feet was the leg of the back, inching closer to the core, he other hand made it towards ab height. Sharingan trained to witness the movement of this man, whom once killed his final glimmer of hope. The man whom caused silence to erode his mind. The man whom has caused him to descend ever closer to darkness.

This was the last straw.


----------



## Chronos (May 19, 2014)

_Rosuto "Ivery" Tamashī & Mao Motonashi _
Finishing The Job












​
Deception could be a word for many things. A lot of which would normally blind a human, what prophecies were written that contradicted his actions today? Never give in to your hatred. Never look back. Search for happiness always. Well, something about those seem always to incite a certain feeling upon him, discomfort, disdain, regret, anger. He wasn't sure, but it was evident that it wasn't anything particularly exciting. While his feet kicked the earth in conjunction to the man before him, they both sped up to the other, one threw his fist directed at the mien, other to the chest, both connected with the strength that caused shock waves to course through the vicinity. So loud and thunderous, the stomp given seconds before the connected focused the earth to shatter like glass under their feet. While twisting their bodies, somersaulting above the air, Rosuto twisted his body causing him to execute a frontal flip, extending his leg over his head he dropped it down with the weigh of all his strength behind it. Mao, who have just felt the power of such a fist had been left awed in the enticement of a battle so powerfully emotive. Turning, he twisted his ankle and lifted his other foot, a 360 degree spin executed, before a leap had been ushered. The temple of a boy who's reaction was too slow, had been met. Sending him towards the near distance. His right hand, placed on the earth as it swiped the dirt that composed it, halting his movement before placing his feet firmly had released a cough. He hasn't fully recovered. But this didn't matter, this was the end! 

Noting forward, there was the man already at his vision, his Sharingan trained on him, his knee ushering core to lower itself, evading the first his which soon followed with an uppercut, a back hand, leap and soon a drop kick. Placing his feet behind him, he pulled back and leaped at the reading of the final strike. A smash! The earth shattered under it's weight, Rosuto whom had seemed to witnessed and opening rushed once more, this time, his feet led him towards the side, throwing the coming fist towards the ribs. Easily blocked, by the man who glint of the eyes radiated the sense of malice that would make any tremble. 

A tightening of his teeth, and soon he exposed the sound that caused the man ears to vibrate uncontrollably. Pulling back, he began to note the area had become blurred, but he simply laughed, laughed under an excitement that he hasn't felt in a long time. A strike was delivered, and he fell for it. He knew this was coming, but what wondrous outcome, indeed! Something he has yet to witness in this timeline, in this world birthed to chaos as well. Rosuto, leaped and connected his feet on his temple, followed by a strike to the solar plexus. All the weight, beyond what he could muster had been exposed. Eyes that gleamed the lighting of a resolute child. One whom was tied or living this lie. He would not fail, he would not let other die. Having Mao alive, was synonymous to allowing death roam. He was the plague, he killed anything that stood in his path, anything that would barge him from his goal. 

"Much like you, huh?" 

How did he!? 

His fist made it's way deeper, a structure of beating met his chest upwards. Each strike caused the background behind this man to shiver under the gust of wind. Not a single shred of remorse, all the strength build up until this moment. The training he had to subdue himself to reach the apex of what he is today! It was all for this! For this exact moment! For this exact purpose! Through each strike enveloped the frustration, the hatred, the love and the joy he once felt. Through it was the hand not of a killer, but a child. A child whom was tired of being bullied. Bullied by the world who cherished the other person, whom seemed to give the other a second chance, whom laughed at his joy and took it away like a mere toy. 

The shockwave produced made it feel as if the world shook under him, upon striking the final hit, an uppercut that propelled him towards the air, making him float several seconds. He witnessed the world slow down. For a second, he was slightly happy. Happy that this would conclude his struggle, the climax to his story. He turned, twisting his body side ways, turning in a 360 degree swing, never leaving the earth that hold him, a kick was met to the chin, the sense of bone meeting strike was comforting. It felt nice, to avenge someone of this manner... it felt nice...

"Falcon combo..." 

The body rocketed even further into the sky, his speed increased. Soon his apex was met and Rosuto lept towards the body, a shadow dispersed his body into a fade, soon appearing before the man whom was met all these devastating hits. Yet another strike at the same area, this time throwing him forwards. Landing on a branch, he used it as a steppingstone to throw himself towards the body, grasping him under his restraint. Both plummeted to the ground with critical speed. 

"Falcon drop!" 

As his head met the earth, the sounds of bone crashing surrounded the field. Rosuto slowly released his body, falling into the ground while he looked at the  sky. He did--

"Wow, try hard much." 

NO!

He swung his fist towards the body which stood under him, who pushed himself of the ground, and soon evade the hit, placing himself under him with speed that blitzed the Sharingan eyes, a knee met his cheek, lifting Rosuto off the stance, this followed with the other leg on the other cheek, before submitting him into an uppercut that rose his head up high. A headbutt brought him back towards the ground, feeding him the earth. 

A stomp at the back of his head. His head was getting dizzy, those were too many blows to the head. He could barely feel his conscious. He was fading...

"Come now little puppy. I haven't even used everything I got on you yet. Hehehehehe... HYEHEHEHEHEHEH!!!" 

A stomp, followed by another, another, another, another, another, another, another, another!, ANOTHER!

"WEAK! YOU ARE WEAK!" 

He wasn't going to die!

Before the next one was brought to him, he turned and twisted his body, using his hands to turn him and swing a kick to loose his footing, this evidently failed, because the man leaped and formed a gap between the two. Rosuto lifted himself as quickly as he could. Summoning all the power, all the strength withing him. Both rushed to the other connecting a severe amount of strikes at rapid succession! 

Rosuto struck the head, Mao struck the gut. Rosuto followed, he a knee to the sides, Mao retorted with an elbow to the temple, there was no blocking, but a testament. Something to see whom who stand the longest. Mao laughed, laughed and laughed like a clown swirled in the coils of madness. The pain that coursed was unbearable, nothing could stand to it, his right arm was the one whom caused the most damaged to him, other than that it felt like hitting a brick wall. Nothing seemed to faze him

Nothing.


----------



## luffy no haki (May 20, 2014)

_Capture the Flag VII - My Princess PT 4​_"Katon: Goukakyuu no jutsu!!"

"Katon: Hi no Toriboshi!!"

Both fire type elemental attacks collided in the middle of the area where both members of the Uchiha clan continued their fight. The flames instead of devouring each other were diverted to both sides, right and left, creating a wall of flames between the contenders. The deviated from its original course fire began to burn the dried plants and branches around while the black-haired children were waiting for the right time to continue the battle. In the instant where they managed to notice their opponent through the fading flames, Akaya began to make a new sequence of hand signs. The idea was easy, both similar jutsu neutralized each other so the next step was to start to pressure Manami and make her show openings.

The boy frowned for a split second once he realized that the girl before him began to make the same handseals as him. Her sharingan completely focused on the jinchuuriki?s movements until they both finished and in unison shouted the name of the technique they were going to perform.*"Katon: Hosenka no jutsu!"*Both contenders expelled a rapid discharge of fire balls at full speed towrds the opponent, while afew intercepted each othe rin mid air, some other forced both kids to dodge in opposite directions as the flames hit the trees.

Adopting for a second time his beastly style, Akaya ran towards the trunk of one of those giant trees and just like before used it to propell himself towards manami who without problem dodged the first tackle, but the boy?s attack did?t end there as he instantly leaped towards the nearest tree and repeated same movement. Every time he  tried, manami would dodge or deflect the attack forcing the Uchiha lad to take distance over and over until the girl took out shuriken with strings tied to them and threw the weapons at the host of Nibi who at the time was in mid air. 

The sudden attack forced Akaya to use his strength and weight in order to land faster and dodge a couple of shuriken aimed at him but for his bad luck Manami was using the manipulated shuriken technique. A single movement was enough for Akaya to understand what was coming as he had to spin on his own axis to barely dodge one of the metallic stars which grazed him on the back leaving a wound on his skin. The boy tsked at the fact that he received damage but it wasn?t the time to lose concentration; for someone who he considered weak, Uchiha Manami was quite good with that technique. Jumping, rolling and deflecting was the only way for the black-haired boy to avoid bigger damage as the shuriken themselves resembled bees that at the very moment they were dodged would go back at full speed to try and sting you again. Even though not a single one of them would get suck on his body, each time he dodged one, the other two also controlled by the pricness would go for him forcing the boy to use the flexibility of his body at its max only receiveing, although many, minor scratches.

Knowing that the situation could become bad if he kept reciving the attacks,_"This damn brat..."_the young ANBU thought and as soon as he found an opening big enough between the threads of the shuriken, rocketed himself to the sky before looking furiously at the person he was supposed to protect and immediately began to take out kunai and shuriken as he started to  balance his body, spin and make different sorts of summersaults while throwing them at Manami at the same time as he started to fall back.

As the skirmish between Uchiha continued, the fire started by their techniques began to spread through the forest and the surroundings of the limited place where they were fighting until, without them noticing, the flames created a deadly ring around thm, scenery fit for the fight between the fire users.


----------



## Vergil (May 20, 2014)

*Mion*

Day five

The night before had been exhausting but infuriatingly she did not get past the 50ft goal that she had set herself. Her muscles hurt and she was hungry - thankfully she had the foresight to squirrel away a stash of food and quickly devoured her fruit. As the last remnants of the sweet fruit vanished it was clear that her stomach wanted something more, as she was feeling rather unsatisfied. Her mind wandered to noodles and barbeque and a large drumstick of meat. She gulped down the saliva that threatened to overspill and wondered if she could give hunting a go. 

As a child she wasn't exactly spoiled, though hunting for food was foreign concept, but her time at the Academy had taught her the art of stealth and springing traps. Her paralysing jutsu would also be useful, though she was reluctant to use it. Of course one must use the powers given, but it just seemed....against what Jashin was all about. He came to this world as a mortal man, using his powers only when he absolutely needed to, otherwise he was a simple farmer's son - not flaunting his gifts at any given moment.

Mion thought on this a while. Chakra was the thing that turned the majority away from the religion in the first place - it would make sense to try not to use it. Had chakra not been introduced to the world then people would be much more apt to following the lore of Jashin and living by His example. And so Mion started to work on an old fashioned trap, taking the string that she used to manipulate kunai and fashioning many tiny wooden spears, which were then tied to the string. One end of the string was attached to a tree, the other in her hand. At the right moment she would pull up the string to the animal's neck and hopefully pierce through a major artery. 

Her spear was also in her hand. Of all the things she had made, it was this she was the most proud of. The stone at the end of the wooden shaft was certainly not as sharp as the ones in the store made of metal, but sharp enough to tear through flesh. The stone itself had taken a good few hours of work to get it to that point, but ultimately it was worth it. She stabbed at thin air with it a few times, trying to get the right balance so that she didn't fall forward. She figured that evenly distributing her body weight helped counter the forces that made the spear want to point downwards - not that it mattered, she would be up in a tree and plunging down on the unsuspecting creature. 

Tying the string to a heavy rock, she used her new found skill of being able to run up a tree for 40ft to her advantage, carrying the rock with her. The trap had been set; all she would need to do is wait and drop the rock (which the string was now attached to) and then drop onto the beast with the spear and kill it. Her heart thudded nervously. This was rather exciting for her - all the work she had put into the trap; from crafting the spikes and the spear, finding a good spot for ambush (near a watering hole), and formulating the plan - this was the test. Thinking of tests, she wondered idly as she waited for her prey about what her fellow academy students were doing. Ren, Kirisaki, Taberu. She was aware of a few others - Kagami Rei, Dante, Edie, Kyo. Perhaps they were doing the chuunin exams - it was about that time. Here she was alone in the wilderness, fighting for her life and undergoing her own training under the tutelage of a ghost, who may or may not be a part of her imagination. 

It had occurred to her on more than one occasion that she may be going absolutely crazy, had it not been for the others acknowledging Sensei, she may well have doubted her sanity. But she was of right mind and for once she felt she had a direction, even though she was away from Konoha and away from civilization. She called it the system. Born, school, further education, job, marriage, kids, retire, die. Everyone followed the same life, all greedily after money or power - having no time to even think of their souls. This is truly why she loved Jashin but tried to not succumb to the overwhelming sense of Pride she had that she had made the right choice in life and all others were....mistaken. Her role was to show them the way.

A snort from underneath her, as if the boar was sensing and mocking her thoughts. Mion's eyes blazed with fury as it approached the trap. It would pay dearly for mocking Jashin. The boar stepped absentmindedly towards the watering hole it had drank from for a few days now, as Mion dropped the rock, tightening the rope that shot the wooden spikes into the boars neck and trapping it for a time as it howled in shock and pain. It thrashed as Mion dropped from her branch, the sudden rustling of leaves the last thing the boar would hear as the spear stabbed through it's meaty neck and Mion, with a strength she did not know she possessed, twisted the boar's neck, violently pulling the spear to the side. The snap of the boar's neck was accompanied by the snap of the spear. She smiled and panted, which was odd, considering that she hadn't expended much energy, though she figured it was the sheer adrenaline pumping through her. Killing humans was one thing - killing beasts in this fashion was something different entirely. The stalking and the waiting for that perfect moment to strike; seeing them helpless as they struggled with the trap. She would have to apply it to people too but for now she scratched her forehead. How was she going to transport this behemoth to her camp. She hadn't really thought that far ahead and smiled at her lack of foresight, whilst sighing as she started to pull the heavy carcass towards her base which was a good half hour away at a regular walking pace. It would take her at least 2 hours of dragging to get back, providing that she wasn't ambushed for her prize.  No training for her tonight, she foresaw that she would be rather tired by the time she got home.


----------



## Kyuuzen (May 20, 2014)

*Location:* _Konohagakure_
*Company:* _Boob Changing Rich Girl_​
Hakaizen rose a bemused eyebrow as the girl demanded a trip to some cake buffet.  Well, she was rich, she was probably used to this kind of treatment.  With a shrug and a little chuckle, he looped an arm under her legs and , making sure not to injure the girl at all.  e gave her a little smirk.  *"Hold on tight."*  Without any other kind of warning, he sprinted forward, running at his full speed toward the side of a building.  He felt the rush of chakra go through his body and balanced her legs on his forearm, forming the Hitsuji seal.  *"Shunshin no Jutsu!"*  He vanished, bursting forward with an even greater speed and rocketing up the side of the wall.  He reached the roof within moments, using his new perch to locate the buffet.  

His eyes stopped their sweep over Konoha when he found a sign advertising a buffet of baked goods and pastries.  The sounded kinda like a place where they could find cake.  He ran toward the edge of the roof and leaped off of it, expertly traversing the village by rooftop.  This was what he enjoyed about his shinobi training, being able to move high above the heads of the other villagers.  In very little time he landed in front of the restaurant, a bit of dust floating off of the ground at his landing.  He gently released his employer to the ground, before giving another little bow.  *"This is the place!"*

Hakaizen had been seconds from escorting the girl into the building when he stopped, looking over his shoulder.  Shit, he was supposed to be taking the chuunin exams!  He touched Rei's shoulder gently, getting her attention.  *"I gotta go, sorry about this!  I know, I'll make it up to you!  When I get back, I'll do anything you ask!  See you!"*  He turned on his heel and sprinted away, heading toward the exams location.  His tattoos flashed and increased the strength in his legs, allowing him to leap into the air and rocket toward the testing location.  The Forest of Death.  He missed the proctor's speech, rushing past the chuunin.  He jumped up and planted a foot on the wrought-iron fence that barred off the forest.  The fence dented where his foot was and he disappeared into the foliage of the forest.


----------



## Laix (May 20, 2014)

_Edie Nakano_
 *THE CHŪNIN EXAMS*
 *PART 12*
​ Such a large display of power certainly takes it toll.

Although it was a single attack, her replica of the Tsutenkyaku had sliced an unnecessary amount of chakra from her supply, leaving her panting for breath. Clutching her right hip, there was a fading pain in her hip presumably from physical exhaustion. However, the smile brimming with confidence was a sign that Edie felt it was worth it. Laying eyes on the blood streaming down Kyo Minami's forehead brought an almost euphoric amount of satisfaction.

She was better, she was the strongest one here! The Chunin Exams was going to be a _breeze_. And to top it all off, all of those who doubted her were watching every moment.

_*- The Nakano Mansion -*_

Ryoko stared at the television in complete shock, her mouth trying to form words but failing like a fish. All she could see was the same scene playing out in her head in an attempt to make it seem just that little bit more believable. Edie Nakano, that stupid blonde whom only a month or so ago had only a basic first aid jutsu in her arsenal was now creating fissures in the earth that even she, a chunin, couldn't pull off.

"Wow! Miss Edie is truly amazing!"

 Alisa had nothing but praise for her employer, watching the battle unfold with peeled eyes. Kuriyama, who by now had come back into the living room to join them in watching the battle, was impressed but not surprised given that she was the one who had taught Edie everything she knows. The Head Maid turned to Kuriyama, questioning her on these new abilities.

"Dr. Kuriyama-sama, did you... Did you teach her this?"

Ryoko glanced over as her ears were clipped by the conversation.

"Yes, she's truly... She's truly something else. But there's something that worries me... And Mr. Nakano too..."

Realising what she was talking about, Alisa's cheerful smile quickly faltered into a depressed sigh. Ryoko noticed this, linking it back to earlier when they were at the opening ceremony of the chunin exams. This depression, this mystery surrounding Edie... Maybe she was just nosy, but she had to find out.

"_Um..._ Headmistress, can I just ask what this 'worry' you and Alisa and Mr. Nakano have? Is Edie in trouble?" She sounded compassionate and like she genuinely cared for Edie. Well, she did care for Edie but not in the way you'd think. It was more if anything happened to her, she would be failing her duties as a medical ninja. They are to protect and heal, no matter who their patient is. It's the oath they take before beginning their training.

"It's none of your concern dear!" Kuriyama chuckled awkwardly, pouring herself some tea. "You should focus on the exams. I don't want you wor-"

"No, it _is_ of my concern."

Alisa was shocked at Ryoko's persistence. It wasn't her place to breathe a word and was to remain silent, leaving Kuriyama to deal with this. Whether she spilled the secret or not was up to her. She wasn't going to get blamed for this.

"Okay, you really want to know?" Kuriyama put down her tea and crossed her legs.

"Yes. I don't mean to be nosy, I know it might be rude-"

"Edie shouldn't have gotten a butterfly during the egg hatching ceremony."

_What?_ Ryoko paused for a moment just to allow that sentence to process. She was bullshitting her, right? That's just impossible. If she remembers correctly, you have little to no way of telling what your animal will be, and even if you do, its only the person who is hatching the egg that would have any idea. They know their personality, their soul best. How could anyone else dictate who they are? While she was a bit surprised that Edie got something as beautiful as a butterfly and half-expected a rabid dog to jump out, it was still something she accepted none-the-less. It was irrelevant. So why was this such a big thing?

"So what should she have hatched then?"

"Well... That's an interesting question."

_*- The Forest of Death -*_

"Yo princess!!" Kyo yelled out to her as the two stood opposite about thirty meters away. Rudely, he pointed directly at her with a slightly maniacal look on his face. He looked like he was drunk on something. 

"That was a fucking turn on!!"

Edie's face stretched with shock before quickly twisting into a look of utter disgust. This vile animal always brought sex into things, even when they were fighting! Cracking her knuckles, it just made her want to pound his face in even more, no matter the chakra it cost. 

"Holy shit! Princess, I might have a raging boner because of that!"

(Might!?)

"Sorry, that was wrong of me, but shit... If I knew you could do this before all that crap at the wedding, I would've happily been your puppy!"

As the anger slowly built up inside her, Edie took the liberty of yelling back with cheeks as red as tomatoes. "Y-You disgusting, perverted lady-killer! You need to die in a hole and burn in Valhalla for all your sins!!"

Laughing at her flustered insult, he shrugged his shoulders and seemed to crack his back as razor sharp blades of blood began to form on his arms yet again. He made a remark about having a fetish for 'women who could potentially kill me' before just brushing it aside as being 'just a clan thing'. That kind of attitude of his, it repulsed her. She would never, ever even touch a man like that unless she was going to kill him... Even then, she would require a thorough shower.

Effortlessly, he slashed the tree to his side with a single swift strike before rushing around the area, cutting down the few trees that remained after Edie's earth-smashing attack. She tried to figure out what he was doing, watching him as he circled her. Every tree he passed fell to its death just seconds after, before he came full circle with the final tree. Edie was forced to sidestep and leap over a few that threatened to crush her, still trying to calculate exactly what Kyo Minami was thinking with such an odd attack.

"What on earth are you doing!? You're an idiot!" 


​


----------



## Laix (May 20, 2014)

_Edie Nakano_
 *THE CHŪNIN EXAMS*
 *PART 13*
​With no response, he leaped into the air and  sharpened his blades yet again, this time going on the full offensive.  He was so fast! She didn't feel like she had time to react. As he came  pummeling towards her, time seemed to slow down as she considered her  options. If she tried to counter with a punch, she would surely get  slashed and then the cameras and Kyo would notice her deep gash fade  within minutes. If she tried to dodge, he would definitely clip her and  everyone would see. The only other option is to just let it hit, but  that would be even worse. No matter what, she had to hide this curse,  this... this evil inside her. 

 Raising her arms into a cross, she covered her hands in a blue glow that  resembled the Shosen Jutsu when in fact, it as just the basic first aid  technique. Nobody would know better, and the only ones who would notice  she was using the first aid technique knew about her curse. The cameras  would see, Kyo would see that it was just her medical techniques. Those  blades dripping with fresh blood came closer and closer towards her.  All that was in her mind was the same few words repeating endlessly in  her mind.

 _(I'm not a monster... I'm not a monster... I'm not a monster...)_

 The crowd went silent for a moment as Edie was cut down. He dug his  blades into her forearm, almost hacking her entire forearm off while  leaving a deep gash on the other. The force of his body colliding with  hers sent the much smaller girl tumbling into one of the fallen trees  from before, leaving her slumped over the roll in a puddle of blood.  Unfortunately, the impact meant that she lost her focus and the bubble  had faded. 

 _(There's still a chance... Still a chance that they won't notice...!!)_

 She traced her hands over the wound, letting her fingers feel the flesh  and stringy insides hanging from her arms. Her breathing was fast, heavy  and panicked. She was just hoping, hoping with all her heart that it  looked normal, that it would be passed off as just a regular healing  technique. By now, Edie wasn't even paying attention to Kyo as she  clutched her arms, just waiting for the wounds to heal so she could see  if any damage had been done.

 Wait, this was strange. The pain is still here, she's still in agony.  The pain always disappears first, then the wound closes and everything  is fine. It's been at least a minute yet she's still in pain, she didn't  understand. Edie collapsed back down to the floor, whimpering and  gritting her teeth to try and bear the pain. Her left forearm was close  to falling off and her right wasn't in better shape either. Why wasn't  it healing!? Why wasn't she fine? Why... Just why? Nothing about this  makes sense. It's worked for years but now it suddenly wants to stop  working? Edie glanced up at Kyo with a face that begged for help or some  sort of explanation. She just needed answers from someone, anyone.  Couldn't nobody in the world explain this? Nobody seriously had any damn  idea why this was happening to her!?

 As she lay bleeding against the tree, most people would start the  healing process if they could. But even though she had enough chakra and  skill to at least stitch her arm back, she didn't do it. Edie had  become so reliant on the thing she hated that she didn't even realise  how much she needed it until it decided to not help her out. Yet, even  though its saved her life countless times, she still despised it. The  fact it wasn't doing its job just made her hate it even more. 

 But isn't this what she wanted? To not be 'cursed?' Perhaps its just  unfortunate that Edie hadn't realised the price is mortality.​


----------



## Kei (May 20, 2014)

_[Chunin Exams; Forest of Death]
[The Small Flame of Fuzenkagure; Kyo Minami]
[Sugar and Spice]​_

Mid-attack he knew something was wrong. As soon as his blade tore into her flesh it was as if he was being pulled inside. This wasn?t normal reaction he got when he used his blood blades. Kyo instantly pulled back, jumping back from the girl. What the hell was that? Looking at his blades he shook them a bit, the chakra flow was normal and nothing was wrong with him he supposed, but did that mean the reaction was coming from the girl. His heart that was pounding in his chest had trouble slowing down, it wanted him to continue fighting, but his mind saw that face she made at him, which destroyed any wants or passions in him.

Cameras?.

Kyo turned his blade towards the nearest camera, slashing it in half, and then he went for the next one and the next one. She didn?t want to be seen like this, and for some reason he complied. Kyo should be washing himself in her tears, laughing like a manic, because finally the idiot got what she deserved.  Although he did no such thing like that, the remaining cameras tried to escape but Kyo slashed those down too. Just in case they tried to come back to the scene. Turning back around he went to the girl, he got down to her level.

?They are gone?? He said, ?No one can hear you or see you??

Kyo usually would ask what was wrong, but he didn?t say a thing after that. The trees he knocked down were his next thought. Cutting the branches with the most leaves he started to make a pile of them, it wouldn?t be comfortable, but it would be better than lying on the ground like that.  Kyo hissed at himself, he was such an idiot, and he was just going to get yelled at again so why not drop her now.  Going back to her side after he was done, he looked around. He could be free finally, but even though he thought that he couldn?t run. He couldn?t say any lame one liner, and most importantly right about now he couldn?t see himself abandoning her at this point.

?I?m going have to touch you?? Kyo said scooping her up, he didn?t once look down at her as he laid her down on the branch made bed. Once that was done, he released a heavy sigh. He stepped back a few paces and sat down. He turned himself so he wouldn?t be looking at her, but looking at the river instead.  Waving his hands, he was trying to be as kind as possible. 

?If you need anything like fire or food, just say fire or food.? Kyo said as he relaxed, but after saying that she probably wouldn?t want rabbit. He sighed and she probably won?t want fish from this river. Oh look, more ammo she could arm herself with. 

?Rest up?Heal yourself?If you don?t want to talk about it, we won?t talk about it. I?ll turn my eyes the other way and I won?t ask unless you want me to or when you do it yourself.? Kyo said remembering a shrine maidens words when he asked her about if she wanted to know anything about him. He smiled as he watched the river, and he felt himself wondered how she was doing.


----------



## Chaos Theory (May 20, 2014)

*Beach Party!!|Akane*

*[Nakano Manor; Konohagakure]​*​
[Edie's Beach Party, it's all Ren's Fault! IV]​

A wide grin splits Akane's lips as the bare keep came up again. This time he was holding a wide cocktail glass, which looked more like a goblet than it did for something to hold a fruit cocktail. Being a bar where the drink was mixed for you the next thing that hits the bar is a blender. "Now, before we begin miss" he states using miss as loosely as possible,  "Ah dun went 'n' told you Ah'm sixteen seasons." {I already told you, I'm sixteen} Akane growls pushing a finger into the bar as she looked at the man with murderous intent. "Yes, I remember. You are still too young to drink, but I'm fond of my twig and berries as you put it." he states after coughing into his fist. "What would you like to be the base of the drink?" he asked holding a hand over to a large tub of fruits on ice. Akane looked from him, to the large iced tube and her eyes lit up,  "Dem blu wans I lak!", {the blue berries please!} The bartender cupped his chin, all day today no one wanted blue berries. This gave him the opportunity to do a little showing off. 

Even if it were for a beast that threatened any family he may have in the future. "Okay I'm going to make you a family special miss, it's called a Blueberry Ginger Bellini." is stated as he pulled the blinder and large cocktail goblet from the bar. Pulling back up he sits a large cylindrical glass down followed by a large stick. Akane's head tilted to the side as she wondered what he was doing. "Wat dat?" {What's that?} is asked as she pointed to the stick. Before he went to the tub he picked it up and spun it in his hand, this is called a muddler." he replied turning it to her. The bottom had teeth carved out, "This type is used for muddling fruits" is added as he sat it back down. As he turned Ren decided he was going to strike up a conversation, well not so much at first. More of an insult.

 "Bah, what do you want now, Country Bumpkin? Don't you have some pigs to harass or something?"

Akane just pulls forward off her seat as he watched the man select the best blue berries,  "Ah'd wan be ah cuntry bum'kin den ah boy-o ah gogo wid ah boy-o" {I'd rather be a country bumpkin then a boy have sex with a boy} is replied, though she herself didn't mind going at it with another girl.  "Dem porkers dey nice. Dey tell meh 'bout dis place. Dey kno' lots 'n' dey no lak you, dey call you ah cooyon" {Those pigs are nice. They tell me all about Konoha, they know a lot about it and like me they don't like you. They call you stupid/dumb/an idiot} is added as the man finally started to stack some stuff by the glass he chosen for her. When all was said and done he had a half cup of ripe blue berries, about a table spoon of minced ginger, about a table spoon of sugar, two cups of blue berry juice and a whole cup of sparkling wine for Akane instead of half a cup. Dropping the blue berries into the glass he picks the muddler up and starts to crush them until they were almost a pulp with the juices collecting below the mush.

Next he drops the ginger and sugar in before mixing in the blue berry juice. Taking the muddler in hand he spins it to the other end. Pushing it into the mash he begins to mix the drink as Ren asked  "I take it that you're participating in the Chunin Exams?" who Akane thought was his boyfriend is speaks up. Seemed Makoto had thought he was being spoken too, of course he was going to be at the Exams. But soon the blue haired boy made it clear he was talking to Akane.  "Eh, wat dat, dat ding you talkin' 'bout?" {Chunin Exams, what are you talking about?} is asked as the barkeep added in the wine and swirled the mixture one last time with the muddler. Mizuirono, who has been merely watching up until now speaks on her sister's behalf,  "The Head Mistress of the Academy took us in, but in exchange we have to do things around the grounds for her as well as Akane competing in the Exams. is stated as she pawed at the bar. 

That drink looked good, and she wanted to try it too. "Yeah, granny say dat she wan meh to do dat 'n' lern dem squiggly lines dingys" {Yeah and the Head Mistress wanted her to enter the exams as well as learn to read and write} is added as the glass is pushed to her. She quickly takes a sip and grins as a heart traces above her head,  "Ah lak you" {I love/like you} is stated as she quickly allowed Mizuirono to take a lick from the glass. The Barkeeps face turned blue as the wolf stood on its hind legs and looked at him afterwards, "May I have one of them?" is asked as Akane drank away on her drink. As she did though, a sudden realization fell over her. Was he _hitting_ on her?! Placing the drink down she swivels the stool in Ren's direction. "Naw lisen 'ere boy-o. Ah'm no you type, Ah 'ave boobs 'n' de bush 'n' rabbit hole no de twig and berries. You boy-o fran, he de wan wid de twig 'n' berries. He gogo wid you, no me." {Now listen here boy. I'm not your type, I have breasts and a vagina not a penis. Your boyfriend has that, so you can have all the sex you want with him} is stated as she tuned back to her drink.


----------



## Chronos (May 20, 2014)

_Rosuto "Ivery" Tamashī & Mao Motonashi _
Finishing The Job












​
Nothing wrought more through the system like the strike of a madmen bent on destroying the child from the every core. All the hits that were meets his flesh were brought with such pressure he found himself spewing the blood of his veins though his mouth, his head, clothes, hair and flesh stained under the crimson liquid. While his breath ran short, those strikes never relented. All came with destructive furry, a speed so quick their images blurred under a force uncompressed. Oozing their chakra through the world, it could be said that this battle was only adequate for the world to watch. Yet this not something for menial pleasure, but a plea. A scream to allow him to divulge the frustration that built up, but...

A forwards jab thrown, this time, the man dodged, evaded at the last second, connected his fist to the upper ab, lifting him with the weigh of his fist, propelling him towards the air, sending him towards the distance as his body began to roll over the earth like stone driving through a steep trail. The pain was great, and he seemed to have taken the majority of the beating. Rapidly as his muscles could muster, he lifted himself from the earth he stood upon. Those eyes of him, soon began to turn void. And his memory soon began to entice the past. A luminescent light shore through a glint of darkness in a extensive trail. There were no willows, no cries, and the light began to shiver him in a cold, cold embrace. What was this...? Was he...?

Kitsuki... A woman of great intelligence, great strength, great beauty, magnificent in every aspect. Loyal, true, and most of all loving. Her husband and two children. Gendou, Tachibana and Minae. All who witnessed the event through the televised screening, broadcast towards a world which only screamed for blood. Coughing he brought himself to his knees, the blood that had been executed from his lugs allowed him to breath slightly. How much damage had he taken, his flesh swollen, churning under the immense pain brought to him by this... demon. 

A demon whom only wished to view the world burn before him. He needed to end it. He didn't care, but with it he'd become the savior of his mother, of his summon. But he couldn't, he wasn't nearly as strong... He needed to get up. Why didn't he get up!?

He began to summarize the events that lead to this moment. Edie Nakano... A girl of blonde, a loud mouth whom was around several years older than her. A girl whom he met once around a time, where he met her maid. A nice lady whom he wish could assist carrying her baggage. Not much had happened between the two, but she was a nice girl. Kind and exuding a brilliant smile. Nakano on the other hand, was a bigot. However... it's never enough to trend and mend things with her, mend the past which was broken in a situated standpoint. Right, the blond loudmouth was throughout somewhere in the forest. He wondered what her status was... He wondered truly if she was okay. Maybe she did something stupid already... Haha... Probably, he would never know.  

Placing his hand on his right knee, using it as a stand to allow him to control his balance, he lifted his gaze as better as he could there stood the man, hand in his lab coat, a mien of eyes that exposed such blatant disregard, emotion of madness and euphoric sadism over the pain he caused the child to be upon on. This was the strength of a man whom lived in battle, who molded his entirety to kill. Who has entirely denounced his humanity for a simple goal. A goal which Rosuto himself wasn't sure of. And he succeeded in achieving it. 

Zyana soon met his thoughts. Such a simple girl, a smile that beamed with uncertain warmth. A girl searching for happiness in a world of dark, where ever that might stand he didn't know, but silently he wished her luck. Although belief never coincided with her's, he truly wanted her to view a world so shrouded in evil with the light of morning. Soothing, beaming with brilliant euphoric demeanor. He hoped she found a love one whom she would adore, and who he would allow her a happiness he could never muster on anyone else. 

Lifting himself, his footing was off, trembling under the weigh of the pain, coughing his blood was once again spewed towards the ground. Was this death? His gaze trained itself on the man before him, before he clenched his teeth. 

Kirisaki soon embellished his memories. A pretty girl, a nun of a church who searched for truth through knowledge. The same girl whom he had to save from a man that took her leg, she as well was in the exams. A laugh escaped him, glad that her feet has healed to an outstanding rate. Maybe the church had a doing in that? Well, it mattered only that she was fine and advancing the ranks. Moving forward with all the levels, acquiring the knowledge she needed for her future. 

"Goddamn it..." 

He got attached. 


He couldn't have believed it but...

"No one will miss me." 

A breath of life. This is the only words he ushered to allow his mind to forget. To allow everything to diminish, a blank slate. Rushing towards the whom stood there, his image blurred once more. But...

"Vector Control."

Pounding his arm a force began to full the inner gears withing it, turning reversing, separating, and explosion of pain coursed through him. Like that when he had this arm built. 

Satoshi. A madman, but an ally whether he chose to believe it or not. A puppeteer who shared the same fate. The same events, the same all of him. Aura similar to his, murderers to end. But he was unlike him in some manner, he was evil to it's core. He desired only what was beneficial, what was true to his standards. Rosuto chose not to care about the decaying world. Chose not to be a part of it out of fear, chose to never love or care out of fear or loosing those whom he shared bonds with. He, inevitably, was also someone whom Rosuto wouldn't allow to die. 

The arm, broke under the strength of this man's power. A stream of darkened chakra began to boil through his feet, while he slight lifted, turned and struck a hit on Rosuto's arm. The pain soon coursed him, his back slamming to that of a trees... before he lead out a scream.

"ARRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!"


----------



## Vergil (May 20, 2014)

Kagami

Her lungs drew in breath sharply and unexpectedly - almost as unexpected as the way her bodyguard swept her off her feet. Just like in the movies! The hero would be overcome with emotion and just take her; take her to be his bride and do....unspeakable and....wonderful things.

"I..I'm not ready...I mean...we just..." Kagami said flustered and under her breath. This was it. All the waiting and all the other guys that weren't even fit to hold her hand. The pair leaped over the buildings, the city sprawled out in front of them, but all Kagami could do was dreamily look at his face. Those chiselled features, those dreamy eyes, and those lips that she just wanted to....

And then they were there and she was gently put on the ground. He said something - his lips were moving but Kagami could only hear her heart thudding in her ears and feel the redness of her face. He said it (whatever that may be) with a smile and then ran off. That was it? That was all? Her dreamy love adventure was over already?!

"Get back here you stupid, idiotic, donkey humping, son of a motherless goat!"Kagami yelled out angrily. No-one left her. She was the Daimyo's daughter! She would NOT be treated in such a manner. Leaving her precious cake buffet and armed only with her Sunday best she stomped agrily towards the Forest where the chuunin exams were being held, completely oblivious to the fact that they were indeed being held.

"Slave-boy! Where are you?! I demand you show yourself so I may apply a fireball jutsu to your nuts!" Kagani ran in a random direction into the forest.

*Dante*

His search for the beetle wasn't going so well. There was generally a lot of noise and disruption, fire, yelling, screaming and some rather unique threats all being carried by the wind. Still he ventured further into the forest when he ran into a white haired girl in a pretty dress, talking backwards and shouting obscenities.

"I'm going to guess you're not here for the Chuunin Exams." Dante said. As she turned, he immediately recognized her. "Wait... Kagami Rei?!"

"Dante. Hyuuga." Kagami spat out. Both of them looked at each other, for some strange reason despite their similarities and despite their similar appearance, these two never considered the other as a love interest. There were just some people that there was 0 interest for.

"Chuunin exams?! Are you....No, you can't be. You're far too stupid to get past the first round" Kagami said knowing Dante long enough to know that he had no ambitions of that sort.

"Yeah right." The young man said stretching, not fazed by the insult as it was probably true, "I've opened up my own business. Here, take my card."

Kagami looked at the scrap of paper with his name on it and the words Odd Jobs scrawled on it as though a five year old had written it....with their weaker hand.

"Your penmanship is as charming as ever. Look, Odd Jobs, I need help sop here, have some money and help me find someone so I can explode their innards with my fist." Kagami growled to which Dante raised an eyebrow.

"Still can't find that elusive guy hm? You thought about switching to girls?" Dante asked non chalantly.

"Yes! And I'm not interested. I need.....why am I talking to you? You want the job or not?" Kagami spat out. In truth they were more like brother and sister than anything else.

"Ugh, fine. But we have to find a large beetle whilst we're on your man hunt." Dante sighed, though happily as it was his very first job "What does he look like?"

"Well.....I suppose he's good looking...in a....weird sort of way. He has dreamy eyes and lips I want to kiss all day and a nice butt."

Dante pointed to a hippopotamus in the distance to which Kagami landed an uppercut on Dante who went reeling backwards a little. She could set fire to houses but her punches were weak, "Well give me a better description. Even my eyes can't find that. OK well let's go through the guys in Konoha you have tried to get with and cross them out. By process of elimination we should only be left with one or two."

This time there were handseals and Dante backtracked "Ok Ok I'm sorry! But I do need a better description." 

"OK..." Kagami huffed and gave him the description. Ordinarily she would partake in the verbal sparring with Dante but today she was on a mission to fin HIM.

"That's Hakaizen isn't it? If he's in the Chuunin exams....yeah it's gotta be." Dante said stroking the stubble on his face. "Him? Really? That's the guy? Well, whatever lady, I'm not going to argue with that - I'll just find him.'

"Exactly! Hakaizen eh....even his name is gorgeous." Kagami sighed

"No it isn't! You try screaming that in the middle of an orgasm and it'll sound like you're activating a jutsu." Dante quipped.

Kagami burst out laughing and looked to the sky, trying to hide her obvious amusement."Well, I'm sure I can come up with a nickname for him. Or...yeah I'll probably just talk to the people on the council and get his name changed."

"You can do that?" Dante asked, to which Kagami shrugged her shoulders.

"I dunno, probably. Not much I can't do here." she said, "Now go on, do your freaky eye vein thing and find my future husband. You know, if I don't kill him first."


----------



## Atlantic Storm (May 20, 2014)

*Ren Houki*

NANAKO RESIDENCE

_________________​
*Beach Party VII;*


Ren looked at Akane, his expression completely deadpan as he took another sip of his drink. Her speech was still confusing, but he'd gotten used to it over the past few minutes; enough to discern the basic meaning of her utterances, at least. A true feat of intelligence, if there ever was one. "You're misunderstanding two things, Bumpkin." He said, giving a small sigh, as he began to try and clarify things to her. It was one way to make conversation, at least. 

"First of all, I'm not hitting on you; I'm just bored, and you look like you're going to harass me wherever I go, anyway. I might as well ask things that pique my curiosity." He explained, then looked at Makoto, pointing at him with a finger.

"And second, I'm not gay. This idiot just happens to be good for taijutsu training and food," Is said, as he brought the small cup to his mouth again until he completely finished the beverage, "besides, I've got more important things to worry about than such stupid things."
​


----------



## luffy no haki (May 20, 2014)

*Uchiha Akaya/Forest of Death [Chunin Exams 2nd Test]*

_Capture the Flag VIII - My Princess PT 5​_And there you are dodging with apparent little effort the kunai and shuriken that i just sent towards you. Your sharingan is glowing even in the middle of these flames that, i have noticed, are starting to trap us in a deadly cage. Despite that, your eyes are only fixed on me ready for whatever my next move may be. When did you reach this level? Yeah, from someone else?s point of view probably you are still an average genin, someone good enough to be here but not good enough to be promoted. I think the same as the rest but I can?t help being a bit impressed, seems like I have been underestimating you all along. As I land, you respond by throwing back at me my own weapons which  I dodge just by jumpinginto the air.












You?ve grown up a little, more like you have started to grow up and I haven?t acknowledged it until now. I see the hand seals you are using and immediately start to make my own, it?s another katon which will have no effect on me yet you will still use it. Are you really planning on winning? or do you want to show me something? I can?t understand that emotion appearing in your red orbs because I have never felt like showing anything to anyone neither I have tried to win a fight so hard that my emotions would overflow.

"Katon: Hosenka no Jutsu"from your mouth four flame balls of diameter no bigger than half  a meter flew towards my body. Seems like you think I can?t do anything in this situation, you don?t know anything about me."Honō no Tate "similar to your attack, flames come out from my mouth but this time instead fo going after you, they adopt an spiraling motion and surround me forming a complete sphere of fire which only becomes bigger by absorbing your flames. The attack is stopped and I go back to the ground with ease; I can see you shocked expression, it?s obvious since I never told you about my techniques. As we look at each other, the temperature of the place goes up and sweat is startiing to come out from our bodies, the flames surrounding us and most likely spreading through the forest became bigger and a giant column of smoke is rising into the sky but we ignore that completely. I see it in your eyes, you?re starting to get tired,  probably a couple more ninjutsu and you will be done for; what will you do now?

Unexpectedly you dashed off against me, are you seriously trying to take me on in hand to hand combat?! Idiot! I Immediately perform handseals again and use anew the same fire release that I used at first. The fire bird flies at ominous speed towards you but you don?t seem afraid. The attack collides and for an instant my body gets tense, did she receive it head on?! How stupid can this wench be?! However what i see later is nothing but an old log burning down, the replacement technique, huh? nice one, princess. 

I duck down avoiding the roundhouse kick aiming at my head from behind and quickly leaped and spinned hitting her defense with the back of my fist. She?s panting and me too, it?s not been a particularly long fight yet the attacks have not ceased since we started. Seeing the determination in her eyes I can?t help forming a curve with my lips. But it?s not an smile and I am already frowning again. She?s taking the challenge head one, her attacks are too direct to some extent and that?s foolish. A basic rule of a shinobi is the art of surprise but she isn?t taking it on account, she simply is faighting trying to prove something.

Then I decided it. I will finish with he ruseless struggle. But there?s something that bothers me, where the hack did my princess go? The person before me is someone different, someone who sin?t depending on me anymore to go through this test. She?s slowly and sloppily becoming a real ninja, step by step she is starting to reach me...or should I say get away from me? I hate it, if this continues, soon enough I won?t even be able to be her shadow anymore...My reason to be here will disappear. I can?t allow that to happen, if you go away, what else do i have left? I greet my teeth at the thought, I am being a selfish prick. Maybe someone else would eb proud of you, happy, but not me because the stronger you become the further away we will stand.

I don?t trust you, I hate you, but I don?t want you to stop depending on me. If things have come to this, i will just have to crush everything here, I will have to beat you up and stop your growth even if it?s for a bit!! Immediately I go down and get in postion, a position similar to the one athletes adopt before a run but not before making a couple of hand signs. In the next fe seconds, you are going down! In a split second I dash off at fast as I can using my Hono no dengeki-sen, you try to jump back seeing that I am already in front of you but you can?t react; the first thing you feel is probably confusion at the expressionless mask I am wearing.

Then my right fist collides with your face making it bounce back violently,you try to regain some terrain and use your arm to deflect my left punch. You lower your head and dodge the hook aiming at your jaw before jumping up and hitting my chin with your palm, good counter, you?re using your sharingan as you should but it?s not enough. The strength and speed of the attacks is only in creasing and although out of three you would manage to handle two, your stamina is starting to go down quickly. You reactions are becoming slower while mine are getting faster. It is then that I resort to it, it?s the faster way to end with this overbearing pain that oppreses my heart with each hit that you receive.

Every random amount of attacks that either land or you deflect, I open the palm of my hand and use it to cloud your vision, to stop the blood line of our clan from being useful and like that assuring that i will hit you. With every kick, punch and trick I pull on you i can see the expression of pain taking over your pretty face yet I can?t stop myself, I hate this and at the same time I am enjoying it."White Tiger?s Dance!!" I shout once I see all of my attacks will strike cleanly, i?ve already broken your defense and you have become my punching bag. Blood is spilling and clearly it?s not mine. High kick, low kick, left jap, right straight, left elbow, a headbutt and an uppercut.; all sorts of possible combinations I am pulling on your body yet you are not aboe to say anything else, probably you have been out for a while now and I didn?t care.The punishment lasts some more seconds and its a right uppercut which finished you off.

I am panting and look at you with your body completely hurt, you mouth and nose bleeding while you are breathing with difficulty. I think this is better because probably I wouldn?t be able to see you right into your eyes after this. Because at the end i jus understood that I don?t do anything because of this exam or because of you, the only person I care about is myself. I didn?t want you to get hurt yet i hurt you, I didn?t want to get away from you yet I am the one making you to go away. was it wrong of me? was it a sin wanting to be together with my princess like we always have been? Was it wrong of me fighting her and ignoring my duties towards her? Is it wrong for me to desire that she isn?t in any danger even if it meant to put her inside a cage?

"Shit how do I get out of here now?" I let out as I take your motionless body and put it on my shoulder as if you were a sack of potatoes. I scan our situation and wonder if I could jump with my version of the body flicker while carrying you, hopefully I am.


----------



## Chaos Theory (May 20, 2014)

*Chūnin Exams|Akane*

*[Forest of Death; Konohagakure]​*​
[Chūnin Exams XV]​

Akane sighed as the Leech's skin hissed and bubbled from the heat of the crackling flames. More or less ignorant to the fact that the forest was burning around them, she simply squatted there and twisted her leech kebob making sure that it was cooked evenly on both sides. Mizuirono sat down beside her, though she had trouble keeping it as she partially stood back up only to try and sit again. She went through this motion several times before Akane glanced over to her,  "Wat de madder?" {What's the matter?} is asked as she pulled the leech from the fire. Squeezing it's flesh she decides that it needs to be cooked a little longer while she licked the stinging sensation, caused by the heat of the leech's flesh, from her fingers. Mizuirono whimpered, "If we don't hurry Akane, we'll be the ones cooking" is replied while she looked around. Her senses were firing on all cylinders now, danger was everywhere. Not just in the flames that licked at the sky above them. 

 "Dun be silly, we 'ave plenty o' time. Dis goin' to be gud." {Don't be silly, we have plenty of time. Besides, this is going to be good} is mused as she flipped the leech again. Now, thanks to the wild berries she shoved in it, the leech was indeed starting to smell appealing and some of the fur on Mizuirono started to rustle. From her back the small pit-bull that had hatched from the egg that Akane had appeared, or at least it's head did. For a moment it sniffed the air and then seemed to grin as it slid back down into her fur. Like a shark cutting through water fur seemed to part as the small canine made his way to her head. A second or two later it pops from her back and lands between her ears. Mizuirono's brow furls and she attempts to look at what had landed on her. Her line of sight is just blocked as the little monster hoped down to her snout.  "Uh, Akane?" is lowly stated.

She, Mizuirono, had no problem with this dog. That is why, to this moment she hadn't acted.  "Hold on ah minute would you?" is stated as the small animal perched itself right on the edge of Mizuirono's nose. It's hind quarters shook as it prepared to make the suicidal leap between the two.  "Akane?" is said one last time.  "Wat?" {What?} is asked as she turned to her sister. Finishing the turn the small dog leaps for the leech that just passed within inches of it's face. Instead, it now slams face first into her chest and slides down into her shirt. Akane's face turns red, partially out of surprise and partially out of rage as she started to grab at her T-shirt. Refusing to drop the cooked goods Akane begins to hop around on one foot as she tried her best to snag the mutt that was now making her boobs it's home.  "Naw, you git owt o' dare!" {Now, you get out of there!} is yelled as she pulled her shirt up shaking it. 

The small dog leaps from the shirt as she lifted it, landing on the arm that held the leech it trips. Stumbling it almost falls to the forest floor but it saves itself by sinking it's teeth into Akane's coat. With a paddle of it's back paws it jumps back to it's feet as Akane twists back toward the fire, finally dropping her shirt she catches the dog going for the meal she'd caught. "Dat no gonna happen" {That's not going to happen} is growled as she pulled her hand to the air as if she was going to swat the Pit-Bull. But before she can what sounds like an explosion rocks the forest. Not too far from where Akane and Mizuirono were Edie and Kyo were fighting and the blonde bombshell had used a most devastating attack, her variation of the Tsutenkyaku. Akane's eyes widen as she head the impact. Her mouth then drops as the trees in front of her and the fire bowed toward them. The shockwave snuffed all flames in it's wake as it blew the fire in front of Akane out. 

The Pit-Bull standing on her arm freezes. It's jowls flail backward as it fights the powerful gust of wind. Akane has no option as her hair and coat flutters but to cover her face with the arm that was about to smack the annoyance on her arm with. The Pit Bull pushed forward in it's attempt to stay with Akane and more importantly the food. 

* AHWOOOOOOOOOO!*

The small creature howled as it's grip gives way, in a tumbling motion it rolls up the length of Akane's arm before popping off her shoulder. Caught in the current of air it flies away.  Several moments later the whipping winds die and Akane pulls her arm from her face, all that was left of the fires around her was smoldering ash and a glance at her arm told her the dog was gone too. Mizuirono pulled her paws from her eyes and looked around from where she lay,  "Is, is it over?",  "NOOOOO!" Mizuirono pops up and looks at Akane,  "What's wrong Akane?" is asked,  "Mah fud!" is cried as she pointed to the now empty stick. Not only was the small dog a victim of Edie's power too was the leech she was cooking. Mizuirono sighed, but before she could console her both have a shiver run up their spines.  "Do you feel dat?" is asked,  "Yes, and what ever it is. It's not good." is replied. 

Dropping the stick Akane kicks off the ground,  "Wait, where are you going Akane!" Mizuirono shouts. Akane looks back to her,  "Sumtin' no right, dis bad." {Something about this isn't right. This is very bad.} is replied as she hot footed through the cinders of the Forest.  "Well, that means we need to be running the other way then" is panted as she caught up to Akane.  "Dis de type bad mojo you no let lay idle." {This is the type of evil that you don't let lay.} is replied as the two bank a hard left. Mizuirono agreed that something needed to be done, but that should be left to stronger people. Not to them.  "Ah kno' sis, but I smell it. De blood. It bad." is added as if she read what Mizuirono was thinking. The wolf sighed, so it was up to them was it?

Bounding through the forest the sudden scent of rainfall hit their noses, now this was wrong. There wasn't a cloud in the sky. This bode ill for them. What ever it was, it seemed to effect the very environment. Akane gritted her teeth, the edge of the forest was coming to them. A blinding white light filtered through the trees and a moment later the pair explodes through the thick trees and hit the ruined meadow. Now being soaked by the rain the pair see what it was that awaited them. Mizuirono's eyes widen as she looked on the great white serpent with a line of green fur that ran down it's spine. It stood protectively over a body under it. The scent of blood was heavy on him as well as the area. He still seemed alive, though it was barely.  "Is that a dra..",  "Dat dun madder sis." {That doesn't matter sis.} is stated as her heart raced, threatening to beat out of her chest. Pointing a finger to Ogama she let a low growl escape her throat,  Dat w'ere de bad mojo is comin' from." {That is where the evil is coming from} is stated as she pointed to the scythe in the older man's hands. 

Reaching into her tool kit she lets two Kunai fly as the pair dart forward. ~


----------



## Chaos Theory (May 20, 2014)

*Zansatsu|Genin|Konahagakure*

*[Room, Konohagakure]​*​

[The Chakra Scalpel, Edie's Beach Party Sub-Story Pt. II]​
_?For death is no more than a turning of us over from time to eternity.? _
- William Penn​
Satoshi gulped and the sweat that beaded on his face ran down to the bridge of his nose. Swallowing hard he looks by to Sosuke,  "You telling me, that pip-squeak did this?" is asked as he pointed to the fissure that a small lake had formed in. Sosuke nods,  "Yep, and she is quite capable of a lot more than that." is added while he pulled his hands to the small of his back. Turning on the ball of his foot he turns from Satoshi and starts to walk back toward the small dorm room that had been given to Akane for the duration of her stay here.  "So, if you want to run off, be my guest, but Dr. Kuriyama will find you and", "You don't have to continue, I've had enough near death experiences in my short life, I not need any more." Satoshi states catching up to the young student.  "So you'll teach me?" is asked, he almost went gooey eyed at the thought of learning something that the high and might Ryoko didn't know. 

 "Well, if I am to be teaching that demon in anything I need to learn how to teach by default. So, yes. You will be my guinea pig." is replied as the two walked along. Sosuke wanted to learn, but there was just something in the way that Satoshi stated it that made his skin crawl.  "You didn't have to put it like that did you?" is asked sweat now running down his face. Satoshi gave the most vile, evil grin he could muster.   "I'll start by examining your brain to see if you are even capable of learning the technique." is stated while he pulled his hand up. A blue aura radiated over its surface, rolling like soft flames. Sosuke's eyes widen,  "WIAT!" he yelled pulling his hands to his head,  "Don't cut me!" is added as he started to run. Satoshi sighed.

 "Don't be melodramatic, if I were going to cut you, I'd done it already." he stated as he caught the boy by the shoulder. With a small yank he tosses him into Akane's room.  "I'll teach you how Naoko taught me." ~ 

_-Three Days Ago, Sunagakure_

-SMACK!-

 "Son of a bitch!" Satoshi yelps as he rubbed his had. Naoko stood by him a ruler in hand, "Come now Satoshi, if you don't focus. I'm moving to my special ruler." is stated as she sat the wooden one down. Then from behind her back she pulled out a cold roll of steel. On it small ticks to make it look like a ruler.  "That isn't a ruler you crazy bitch!" he shouts allowing some of that pent up emotion to roll out. 

-CRANG!-

The 'ruler' slammed off Satoshi' head making him spiral to the  ground out of his seat.  "I'm not a bitch for your information." is relayed as she slide the steel under an arm. Then forming a few seals she proceeds to heal the boy after squatting down to him. Then after a moment or two she pulled him to his feet and forced him to sit back down,  "That is an iron pipe Naoko!" is stated as he rubbed the side of his head. Feeling a warm sensation he pulls back and sees the sheen of blood.  "Just how man time are you going to almost kill me?!",  "As many as it takes to get it through your thick skull kid!" is yelled as she slammed the pope on the table,  "Don't forget that you are the one that asked me to teach you some Medical Ninjutsu." is added as she folded her arms over her chest. Satoshi grumbled a bit,  "You're the one that suggested that I learn some of the healing arts and your the one that wants me to learn this fucking B Ranked Jutsu first.",  "The lower Ranked Medical Jutsu are worthless to you, you need to learn this simple technique before I can teach you more advanced Techniques like the Mystical Palm. Now Focus." 

Is demanded with the pipe hitting the table again. Taking in a deep breath Satoshi pulls his hands together, Tiger > Horse > Rabbit > Rat > Dog. Focusing his Chakra his hands start to glow. But it was difficult, even for him. He knew how to make threads out of Chakra, but coating his hand in a energy that was suppose to be able to cut into or pass the human skin. That was something on a far different level. With a flicker the Chakra fades and the boy opens his eyes. Curling his fingers he looks to Naoko and his eyes widen

-CRANG!-

 "I-I think you broke my hand." the pain was so bad the boy couldn't even yell or cry. It was all he could do to stay focused enough not to cradle his hand and get bashed on the skull again. Again Naoko heals him.  "Try again." is demanded. "You're crazy" is muttered as he rung his hand,  "At least give me a pointer or two." is stated. Naoko curled her lips like she was going to be sick. "Fine, your concentrating too hard, allow the Chakra to naturally flow, if you try to force it to only your hands, it's going to flicker out. The Chakra naturally knows what you want, so allow it to comply. Secondly when you do get the coating of Chakra. Don't try to sharpen it if you force it, the Chakra will fade quickly. Just imagine yourself sharpening a Kunai. Know the sharpness; feel that sharpness." is added as she placed her empty hand on her hip.  "Now, again." is ordered 

*Tiger > Horse > Rabbit > Rat > Dog* ~~

_-Present_

-SMACK!-

 "Do you have to keep on hitting me with a ruler?", "You're lucky that I don't know how to heal, or I'd have moved onto a lead pipe like my teacher." is replied as he bounced the ruler off an open palm.  "Now, allow the Chakra flow naturally. It knows what you want, then sharpen it not by force, but by thinking about how a freshly sharpened Kunai feels." Satoshi states, stating what he was told.  "Now, try again. Cut that roll of paper and you'll be all the closer to up staging Ryoko." Satoshi states. Sosuke breaths in and tries to visualize how a freshly sharpened Kunai feels. 

Tiger > Horse > Rabbit > Rat > Dog ~~~


----------



## Chronos (May 20, 2014)

_Rosuto "Ivery" Tamashī & Mao Motonashi _
Finishing The Job












​
The wails grew larger, pain drew closer much like the man whom now had witnessed it all. The power of a madman now closed on him. This was hopeless. The arm he sacrificed, the people he had lost. The struggle he had undertook, the lives he had taken. All were in vain. All were to end at this moment. What else to do? But accept fate? Tears yearned under those eyes, fluid the were, like the streams the dawned on the blood that coursed through his cheeks, seemingly, it was as if he was crying blood. Teeth clenched under the strain of the pain that coursed through his being. What brought him happiness? Was this thought as the moment, as the pain became so unbearable that he was unable to usher any movement. His head dropped, legs feel to the earth, arms died out, all the submissiveness, tranquility, under the canvas of a hidden anger, pain, tormented soul whom now was met for death. The man drew closer, but not an ounce of care, he continued to walk, deeper and deeper into the forest. 

The beats of his heart became subtle, the pain no longer held any meaning. No longer binned him, now it was only a tranquil serenity that was endured through the process of thought. Where memories replayed like a broken record, through a though that was brought to him of just a year ago. Not everyone is meant to be happy, but neither was he sad. He held a purpose very near to his heart. As the flames from the foreground drew closer. Hopelessly awaiting his demise... His heart drew ever closer to a halt.

*-Ba-dum-*

*-Ba...dum-*

*-Ba......dum-*

*-Ba...-*

This silence was soothing. There at the ends of the darkened trail, the light drew closer, closer. A warmth so welcoming that it caused him to smile, they eyes lost their focus, as he brought his hand to lift, extending it as if to reach, and enigma that stood veiled in dark stood at it's end. Next to it, another much smaller one. 

He knew, for a moment, who they were. Yet the hand fell... lowered and soon, his body lost it's life. Fading into dark, a smile ran across that bloodied mien, the tears that ran across his cheeks evidently plastered. The Sharingan loosing power. Not even a sayings good-bye.

~*~

*[Rosuto's card l Prior to the Chuunin Exams l To be Handed at my death]*

_Hello. To those who I cherished in my heart. 

This is my story...

14 years I?ve thought of pleasing the other, never accomplishing the fact. While advocating change? I?ve lived through trials and tribulations that have tested me as a human being, never witnessing the reality that?s been placed before me and in truth, searching for a soul mate. Not the anguished muffled screams of a love sick child, but a boy searching the person that would call his name with noted joy in their voice. 

I?ve grown tired of pleasing a world that?s become cold. With such burning intensity I?ve grown tired of pleasing those who do not, try not, and will not bother to look at you in the eye, and spew words as simple as a ?Thank You?
I?ve grown tired of looking at myself in the mirror and seeing a failure? I?ve grown tired of believing that I?m worthless, and that society has thought as me as so. I?ve grown tired of living a lie, among an ensemble of friends that tell me otherwise, I cannot believe what I am not, because I?m still a boy. 

Not a man. 

If anyone sees a brilliant light that emanates from my being, words or actions will not satisfy me as the gaping hole that comes from the center of my core is the lack of self-worth. Tears held aback because society does not deemed me a man. Because weeping is for the weak? Because no matter how much the bellows of my thoughts and deeds have brought me to my knees, I always found a solution for why to repress it. 

I?m not charismatic. I?m not wise. I?m not smart. I?m not talented. I?m not fun. I?m not manly. I?m not great. I?m not nice. I?m not anything...

And I don?t want to hear otherwise.

I am nothing.

And through and through I?ve thoughts as so. And still do. 

I?ve loved and I have hated. I?ve laughed and I have held back my cries.  
I don?t consider my life to have been any bad; I?ve grown with a wonderful mother? one of which I will always love. 

But I?ve become spoiled. And I want to finish, for once, what I started. 

Be the change that you wish to see in this world.

Too many thoughts, too many resolutions, too many dreams, too of them unfulfilled. Mark my words, I've become tired, angrily so... Count this as the day where I make a change for myself.

I?m tired of not loving myself.

?And whether you?re with me, or against me.

This is my story.

With all my empathy poured? Yours truly?_


*-Rosuto "Ivery" Tamashī *​
*END*​


----------



## Kei (May 20, 2014)

_[Chunin Exams; Forest of Death]
[The Young Viper; Zyana]_​

She watched her as she ran away. However she didn?t pursue, if she did then she would be in bigger trouble than she was now. Zyana clutched her right arm as it felt numb a bit, she landed a blow, but in exchanged for her right arm. The pain surge through her entire being as she tried to flex her fingers, this wasn?t good. Although it was better than dying horribly, Zyana took a deep breath and let it course throughout her body. She had to go now, she wasted too much time, but next time.

She looked at the area the other girl was rushing too?

She will murder her for her rudeness to her teacher?

Zyana turned around and grabbed her kunai. This was her one and only one, if she didn?t take care of it. Then she would be out of luck when it comes to Hatori. A close distances fighter that had long distance potential with that bird. Zyana launched herself on to a tree and began to jump through branch to branch. As she thought about the plan she will use to kill Hatori, but something made her stop. Maybe it was the pain in her arm, but maybe it was the thought that her employer mistaken her for a fool who wasn?t going to get paid first.

He defiled the very thing she worked hard on, to be a competent hired hand and distinguish herself from the ninjas that were around her. One of the things that separate them from the others was their low patience when it came to getting paid. Zyana grit her teeth as she thought about it, why was she trying so hard to kill Hatori when she wasn?t even getting paid in the proper way? She grit her teeth as he thought about what would Emiya do in these situations. Her name was on the line, but how could that be when she wasn?t even paid.

??.?​
The struggles of an up incoming hired hand were struggles indeed. Zyana pushed the thought back within her mind, but she couldn?t fight if her right arm was gone for the moment. That will give her enough time to think about the whole situation before actually coming to a decision.  Next time she should break anyone?s arms who think they would expect a hired hand such as herself to take a job like this without getting paid. Although right now, she had to find Hatori, she doubt he would attack her, the boy had too much honor for him to be a ninja.


----------



## Chaos Theory (May 20, 2014)

*Beach Party!!|Akane*

*[Nakano Manor; Konohagakure]​*​
[Edie's Beach Party, it's all Ren's Fault! V]​

A red band formed over Akane's nose, just under her eyes as she drank her beverage. As it made its way to her stomach it made her feel all warm inside. And she gave a content sigh as she pulled the glass back to her face. The bartender walked around the bar, he as so happed to have a small bowl spare, so he'd made Akane's Wolf, Mizuirono, a drink as well. Wiping his hands with the towel he had slipped between his belt and pants he looks down to her, "Well this is the first time I think I've ever served a Ninken, drink up." he states with a grin, a new business opportunity danced around in his head. Edie's little party could prove to be very beneficial to his wallet it he played his cards right. Turning he walked back around the bar to wait to be asked to either make a new drink, or just top one off. 

Propping up, he as any good bartender does, listens in. He could give advice or his own two cents if he need to. Akane just grinned as Ren thought on her words just a moment prior. Being around her on that mission, he somewhat was able to understand what he deemed as her bumpkin talk. Akane swallowed the bit of drink in her mouth then looked at Ren, if this boy was going to be throwing around unwanted pet names then she'd have to come up with one for him. City Slicker? Nah, to generic. Ah, Cocotte, if he was going to call her a bumpkin, she'd call him what he'd never get. 

 "Cocotte" is muttered as she took another drink of her Bellini. Though she'd just gotten it, she was just about through with it. The bartender grinned, he liked it when people loved the drinks that he mixed for them, and for a second he forgot how vile this girl could be.   

 "First of all, I'm not hitting on you; I'm just bored, and you look like you're going to harass me wherever I go, anyway. I might as well ask things that pique my curiosity." he paused his statement for a moment before pointing toward his still in pain lover, "And second, I'm not gay. This idiot just happens to be good for taijutsu training and food,"

Then as nervous as a long tailed cat in a room full of rocking chairs, he downs the rest of his drink before begging to speak again. "besides, I've got more important things to worry about than such stupid things."

Akane again sits her drink down, her face flush with the wine that was in the drink,  "Well dat gud, Ah'd no gogo wid you if you last cher on de planet." {Well that's good, I'd not have sex with you if you were the last woman on the planet} is stated in a matter of fact way as she swiveled her chair around so she could look at him better,  "Ah no ha-harass you, dis bar jus' be w'ere dey give drinks." {Secondly I'm not harassing you. I came over here to get a drink because that this is were they are served.} is stated as she spun back around. But like a child she just allowed herself to spin for a second with a wide grin allowing her teeth to glisten in the sunlight. Stopping herself she wraps both hands around her drink.  "Taijutsu training, gogo sound lak de sam ding to meh, fud, date. Dey sound sam too." {Taijutsu training or sex they sound like the same to me coming from you. Food or dinner, what you're saying is helping you very little here.} is stated before she took a drink, as she did though a mischievous grin spread her lips and instead she sat her glass down.

Her head turned toward the blue haired boy, it finally struck her,  "Ah see how it be, dat fine dough, you no haf to be shamed hafin' to pay fo' gogo. Dey do dat on de bayou sumtime too." {I see how it is. That's fine though, you don't have to be ashamed of paying for sex. They do it that way on the swamp sometimes too.} is stated as she patted the boy on the back. ~


----------



## Atlantic Storm (May 20, 2014)

*Ren Houki*

NANAKO RESIDENCE

_________________​
*Talking with Bumpkin;*


Ren sighed, requesting another drink from the bartender before replying to Akane again. "I don't know how it is back at 'the swamp', but please don't compare me to the backwards culture in there. My focus at the moment is power," he said, wistfully looking into the blue sky, "women can come after that." He finished, unaware of the double entendre he'd just made.

At this point, Makoto seemed to have also recovered from the excruciating pain he'd taken from Akane. For any ordinary man, they may have been in hospital, but for a shinobi who shredded his muscles and trained day in and day out, a little pain meant nothing. Finally rising from the sand, the skinhead walked over to a nearby chair, sitting beside Akane. Though she had earlier kneed him in the man parts and then stepped on his face, he seemed to bear no grudge, and addressed her amicably despite all that: "Akane-san, right? If you want, we could have a taijutsu spar here. For fun and stuff, since I feel a little guilty for missing out on training with my rival." He paused, passing a glance at her drink. "After you finish drinking, of course." He added on.
​


----------



## Laix (May 20, 2014)

_Edie Nakano_
*THE CHŪNIN EXAMS*



*PART 14* l _Absent_










​By now, Edie was numb to the pain.

Her delicate body was the sight of horrors. Unbeknownst to the aspiring Chūnin, this wasn't the first time she was left in such a mangled state. In fact, the very first time was worse and a true blessing that she cannot recall it. Blown apart by some sort of bomb in the darkest part of Fuzengakure. 

Somehow, when she thinks back, she remembers the pain. It feels like she can relive the debilitating pain, the sort that makes you plead for the end - even if that end is death. Although this time she isn't missing multiple limbs, the agony of having your forearm almost torn off and the other cut through like a steak was putting her in a position where she was begging for her true enemy to save her. Forget Ryoko, forget Natsu or even Kirisaki. The mysterious regenerative abilities that have plagued her body for years was teasing her at its mercy. She was on her knees pleading for just some help, or even just some pain relief. Edie was always so secretive of it, always quick to hide and deceive. 

Wait, the cameras. They weren't capturing this, were they? She used all her remaining consciousness to open a single eye, looking upwards at where she last saw the metallic white camera with the huge, black eye. Strangely, it was gone. All that was left was a trail of smoke which she slowly followed, leading to a kneeling Kyo Minami who had just cut it down with the same blood blades that put her in this predicament. The dying girl didn't even have the energy to question why he was doing this for her. All she could see was a darkness taking over her sight, pulling her into a deep sleep. 

"They are gone..." A voice and the sudden feeling of weightlessness. Kyo Minami had scooped her into his arms instead of finishing her off with a stab to the heart. "No one can hear you or see you..."

This was it. Death, it had to be death that was coming. According to scriptures, either light or dark will consume you when close to death. Seeing black, Edie assumed she was going to see her personal hell in Valhalla.

*- The Nakano Mansion -*

"Oh no, I can't watch!" 

Alisa averted her eyes in horror as the footage of Edie being struck down by the Fuzengakure prodigy was broadcasted live on the exclusive channel. However, Ryoko didn't seem worried at all given her regenerative abilities that they were all aware of. Kuriyama on the other hand didn't seem as worried as the maid nor as relaxed as the Hyūga, appearing to be in deep thought.

"Calm down, Alisa-san!" Ryoko gave Alisa a reassuring smile as she rubbed her back gently. "You know she'll be fine."

"No! You don't understand!" 

"Huh? Oh for goodness sake, not more secrets!?"

"N-No, this is serious! We have to stop the exams!"

Alisa leaped up from her seat and fetched her black fur cloak from the closet on the left, wrapping it around her shoulders.

"Alisa-san, please calm down! You're overreacting... Edie is... Well, she's immortal, isn't she? Plus she's a medical ninja, even if she's a shit one. She can still---"

"Ryoko, please!" For the first time in the six or so years she's known Alisa, this was the first time Ryoko had heard her even get slightly stern with her voice. The maid was so soft and sweet that raising her voice, even hardening the tone was just out of the question and out of character. She wasn't even sure how to respond.

"Alisa," Kuriyama stood up from the sofa, adjusting her red glasses perched on her nose. "Is Edie wearing the Heart?"

"The 'Heart'?"

"The necklace her mother gave her. The heart shaped one. It's silver, it has a chain, she wears it constantly. Is. She. Wearing. The. Heart?"

"No, no. She forgot it today..." Alisa slowly reached into the pocket on her frilly apron, pulling out Edie's silver chain. It was a necklace given to her by the girl's mother before she was brutally slain over a decade ago. Most of the time, Edie wore it out but sometimes she would leave it at home if she didn't want it to be damaged. 

Things only went from confusing to perplexing for Ryoko Hyūga, who couldn't help but feel like the left out one here. Although it may not be her business, she still felt she had a right to know. "I still don't understand! What is this 'Heart' and why is it so important?" 

"There's a small chance if my theory is correct... Well, if a lot of theories are correct, then there's a chance that..." Kuriyama was hesitant to finish her sentence under the worried gaze of Alisa.

"A chance of what?"

"No... No, no, no, no, no!" Dr. Yui began pacing around the room, biting her nails as she muttered inaudible things to herself. "This is too much of a coincidence! There's the healing, there's the butterfly, now this...!"

"You're not making any sense!" 

Kuriyama pushed past Alisa, hurrying up the stairs with Ryoko following close behind. "Alisa! Where's Natsu?"

"Mr. Nakano is in his office! Third room on the left but he asked not to be disturbed!" 

Despite the Head Maid trying to run up the stairs after the two in her large dress, Kuriyama and Ryoko were much faster and more determined. Following her directions, they stormed upon the headmistresses lead into Natsu Nakano's office lined with two-storey high bookshelves, where he was filling out some paperwork at his sienna oak desk.

"Natsu! How dare you!!" Kuriyama charged marched over to Natsu and grabbed him by the collar, yanking him close to her. The man signaled for his guards to assist but Ryoko stepped in the way.

"Dr. Kuriyama, what is the meaning of this!?"

"You're disgusting! You're the worst father, the worst man, the worst _*HUMAN!*_ How could you do that to your daughter!?"

"I have... I have no idea what you're talking about!" Natsu struggled to speak coherently between being choked and shaken by an enraged Yui. "I demand you get your hands off me before I have you arrested!"

"_Arrested?_ I should kill you right now for what you've done! That girl is ruined!"

Ryoko listened carefully, shocked at what she was hearing. Edie always spoke badly of her father but she never thought in a million years there was an ounce of truth to it.

"One would think you would learn after what happened to Tate!!"
_*
- The Forest of Death -*_

When she awoke, her bed was bumpy and stiff and her skin felt grazed from oak. She blinked a couple times, taking in her surroundings. It was the same as before - collapsed trees, a crater in the distance, blood staining the grassy floor. Even Kyo was still there, sat on another fallen tree opposite Edie.

"Rest up... Heal yourself..." He insisted, speaking with a much more relaxed tone that was worlds apart from his sexual frustrations just minutes ago. "If you don't want to talk about it, we won't talk about it. I'll turn my eyes the other way and I won't ask unless you want me to or when you do it yourself."

Just before she could respond, she noticed something. There was nothing holding her back, debilitating her, making her kneel in mercy. Edie checked her left arm, stroking it from top to bottom. There was no gash, no stringy flesh, no warm blood, no open wounds. She checked the other arm just in case, but there was nothing.

It had worked! Her mouth broke into a thankful smile although no words escaped her mouth. She was still subconsciously covering it up, even if she was thanking her lucky stars that her enemy had come to save the day. Hopefully Kyo was dumb enough to just assume such impressive healing was down to Edie's medical abilities. With no cameras around either, there was no outside world to judge. It was just between them.

Edie leaned up from the branch and glanced at Kyo before looking back down at the floor. What she said next was going to be the hardest word she'd ever muttered in her life.

"Thanks..." 

Her eyes didn't even give him eye contact, remaining pinned on the blood stained floor that seemed so interesting. What he said before quickly registered with her, prompting her to speak up again.

"We don't need to talk, we definitely don't need to do any damn talking. You... You're so... I hate..." 

Why couldn't she say it? It must be because he'd carried her over, or maybe seeing the darkness of Valhalla and the horror of mortality had made her just that little bit nicer. 

"I just... Argh!" She jumped up from her seat and untied the bandana around her head, using it to wipe up any remaining blood on her arms and body. There were some stains on her shirt that she wouldn't be able to get out with just a bit of cloth and no water, but people would chalk that up to being her opponents blood anyway.

"The only thing we are going to do is find that flag, okay?"

Edie led the way, walking off into the forest regardless if Kyo was following her or not. However, the girl only managed a few steps before leaning against a tree. To her disgust, a single tear had managed to escape her cage and was now running down her cheek. There had been this lump in her throat ever since her curse delayed itself. So many things, so many things that just made her angry. Almost... No, losing to Kyo was one of them. Coming so close to death was another.

Before he would notice, she quickly scrubbed them away to not even dare give him the satisfaction.

"_*HURRY UP KYO!*_" She choked, her yell falling apart as it came out. "You're taking too long!"​


----------



## LunarCoast (May 20, 2014)

Chaos Theory said:


> *[Forest of Death; Konohagakure]​*​
> [Chūnin Exams XV]​
> 
> Akane sighed as the Leech's skin hissed and bubbled from the heat of the crackling flames. More or less ignorant to the fact that the forest was burning around them, she simply squatted there and twisted her leech kebob making sure that it was cooked evenly on both sides. Mizuirono sat down beside her, though she had trouble keeping it as she partially stood back up only to try and sit again. She went through this motion several times before Akane glanced over to her,  "Wat de madder?" {What's the matter?} is asked as she pulled the leech from the fire. Squeezing it's flesh she decides that it needs to be cooked a little longer while she licked the stinging sensation, caused by the heat of the leech's flesh, from her fingers. Mizuirono whimpered, "If we don't hurry Akane, we'll be the ones cooking" is replied while she looked around. Her senses were firing on all cylinders now, danger was everywhere. Not just in the flames that licked at the sky above them.
> ...



Ogama is struck by the first Kunai as the woman and canine burst from the forest, staggering back from the blow as it pierced through his already battle worn cloak and into his ribs. Hikari's summoning had done excatly as he feared it seemed, attracting the attention of the unwanted and worst of all Hatori had broken his control over her this was starting to get troublesome and for once he regreted his actions. He side steps the second kunai and wraps his hand around the one that had pierced his body removing it, throwing it down to the floor what little blood was left on it tainted the waters that had began to accumalate across the now destroyed meadow.

He watches the blood with a sense of discomfort before his eyes turn back to the dragon and the newcomers, noticing the pressence of the wolf his first thoughts are in reference to the Inuzuka clan of the hidden leaf. If so they were probably reliant upon each others strength and very aggresive combat style, meanwhile that dragon would turn any of his wind jutsu aginste him and his weapon wasn't excatly the most combat ready. 

In this brief respite Hikari turns her head, after seeing the blades move from the tree's and into his body, drawing blood to her surprise. _He's grown weaker... Maybe brothers plan worked?_ She turns to who she assumed was an ally, "Shinobi, I beseech you help push back this foe! No time explain."

Hikari wasn't quite sure where she was nor what was going on, maybe the two were comrades but they had diffirent headbands, was the Hokage successful in uniting all the villages? She quickly put these thoughts at the back of her mind, she was facing down the creature made her his pet for god knows how long.

"Troublesome lot indeed."He states deciding upon what he would do in this situation he makes a break for the flank of Hikari, if he could take her out quickly the more serious problem is dealt with. Still he kept a very close eye upon Akane and her wolf companion, if anything Hatori made him realise he couldn't underestimate the genin here but at the same time he had to hold back, any more stunts like summoning the dragon, and more powerful shinobi might get involved.

As he makes his swing with one hand he quickly preformed hand seals, anyone paying attention would more than likely realise he was preforming a water jutsu perticularly as the final hand seal is that of the dragon variety. Hikari digs her claws into the earth before releasing a bellowing roar, causing the air around her to rush upwards and throw him into the air and back. Ogama landing punched his fist into the ground before the nearby surroundings rumble briefly and aqua jets shoot up from the earth aimmed at Hikari, Akane, and Mizuirono.

"Suiton: Kanketsusen"

There was ample time to dodge, perticularly by the motions he had taken indicated both the type of Jutsu and where it was coming from. Hikari was hit however, due to her large size and adamance of keeping close to Hatori's bleeding out form. Growling in pain from the highly pressurised water slamming up into her chest she endured it before preparing a counter offensive.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (May 20, 2014)

*Ren Houki*

FOREST OF DEATH

_________________​
*Search I;*



The road to the hills had been a somewhat adventurous one and as Ren and his group soon discovered, also a dangerous one. The forest was teeming with dangerous animals; tigers, bears and the like—none of them were a match for the unit Ren had collected, but they might have been a threat had they been caught off guard. Along with this, poison and giant plants and poisoned giant plants stalked every corner of the forest, occasionally shooting out to try and bite down on them. The Forest of Death, regardless, lived up to it's name. 

Along the way, the Houki had also collected another shinobi: a bulky fellow with trimmed brown hair and a spear with a somewhat ill-fitting name of Izumi. From there, however, the selection process thinned. Some people were unwilling to cooperate, and were promptly taken out by the four of them, whereas others were judged to be unfit and a hindrance. Therefore, they also eliminated them.  

On the other hand, the hills were quiet. Too quiet, for the Houki's liking. "Be careful. There might be someone right at the top, so remember the formation. J-san and K-san at the sides, ready to strike if necessary, and Izumi-san behind ready to take out the enemy with his spear." He told his team. Normally, he would have tried to sense him out, but the summit was still a little out of his range at this point. Not that he would have told his team mates that. The Genin was careful to avoid even hinting at any personal weaknesses he may have had with them. Nevertheless, the four of them continued to slowly approach the top, being careful to avoid the shrubs they now recognized as dangerous. It was a bit of a trek, but the slope of the hill wasn't exhaustively bad, albeit, the uphill nature of the climb was still noticeable. 

Though, they eventually reached the top.

It was completely empty, however. "_Somewhat bizarre that one of the best spots in the area hasn't been taken..._" He thought to himself, looking around to see in case his eyes or sensing had failed him somehow. Nothing. The bushes and shrubs were empty, nor were there any tracks on the ground which suggested anybody had come around. 

"Hey, er... guys?" Izumi said slowly.

"What is it?" The three of them asked in unison.

"There's... sort of a giant dragon in the distance." The spear bearer answered.

And that's when the sensation hit him. Even though the signature should have fallen outside of the range his chakra sensing allotted him, he seemed to have still been able to catch it. Or, to be more precise, it was more like the chakra caught _him_. It felt stale and ancient; like the aged bark of a tree, or the decay of an old building. If it could be described in simple two words, it was a subtle magnificence; overbearing, while at the same time, not overwhelming. Did this sensation come from the dragon? Was that the reason why this place was empty? Why was there a dragon in the Forest of Death in the first place? "We'll stay. It won't have seen us yet, and we're at a safe distance. On top of that, this is also by far the best vantage point around. Fortune favours the bold, after all." He said.

A cautious pause was given. "But set the tags down, anyway. Izumi-san, you have the sharpest set of eyes among us. Come look out for the flag with me." He told them.​


----------



## Kei (May 20, 2014)

_[Chunin Exams; Forest of Death]
[The Small Flame of Fuzenkagure; Kyo Minami]
[Sugar and Spice...]​_

He must been the biggest idiot in the world. Kyo smiled to himself in the most pathetic manner possible. When was he going to stop and put his foot down? He was becoming a sad case of a heir if this kept up. Though he didn?t say anything, he couldn?t say anything, because if he was an idiot she was the biggest idiot who grace the planet. All seven stars had lined up on the day she was born and graced her with a malfunctioning brain. Kyo blades slowly went back inside him, he wasted too much chakra keeping them in form and the blood had begun to affect him.  It was having an extra limb that the heart had to work over time to get the blood to and from, which in the end took a toll on his body.

However he didn?t say anything, he just looked at the girl. Whatever he was going through right about now could wait. That idiot couldn?t stand on her two feet without tripping up, but the smile on his face slowly fades. So why did he take it upon himself to do this? Watching the girl run away to get a head start Kyo didn?t follow. He didn?t do anything but watch?

A part of him was debating and his heart and mind were at odds. The forest behind him was a good time to run away, she didn?t want him or need him or around it seemed. Although his heart countered, that the look he saw on her face when he attacked her was something he didn?t want to see. So be the one that for right about now support her. Kyo kicked his heels as he came to a decision. He began to walk in the direction she was headed. He decided to follow her for now, he was going to stay a good distance away because she was an idiot, and he already caught some of it.

 He was following her despite all the shit that just happened, he if the stars had lined up and blessed her with stupidity. God personally touched Kyo, because this girl despite her rough nature. Her sharp tongue, her horrible mannerisms, and all right bitchy attitudes towards him, he was following her. Kyo took a deep breath and then released it out slowly, he was a glutton for verbal punishment and probably physical now. However, right now during this test, he will support her the best way he could. If that meant tagging along but following slowly behind, then he will, and if that meant dragging her ass to safety, he will. 

Kyo laughed but almost came up like a choke, ??God I?m so god damn horrible??

?Well at least she called me by my name?? Kyo shrugged his shoulders as he let his voice fall on empty ears, ?It?s an improvement.?

Just for this one time, he?ll swallow that pride of his and support her. Kyo picked up his pace and allowed himself to jump casually from branch to branch, other than that he wasn?t going to get in her way. Because the idiot that is known as Kyo, had a soft heart that surprisingly vicious when it came to girls.


----------



## Laix (May 20, 2014)

_Edie Nakano_
 *THE CHŪNIN EXAMS*
 *PART 15*

​
At the moment, Kyo Minami was going to be Edie's little guard dog. Until she could wrap her head around her curse and figure out why it was delayed, she was going to play it much safer. Whether he liked it or not, he was going to fight for her. The sly blonde knows his weakness - its women and their sexuality. All she would have to do is flick her hair and he would be on his knees begging for a taste. It was a common tactic Edie used to win over all the men in her life and it wasn't going to change for some irritating prat. As she glanced over her shoulder to observe him, she saw him leap up to the branches and begin leaping between them like a cheetah, prompting Edie to do the same. She kept some space between them, staying just a little ahead while also around fifteen meters apart in width. The Nakano couldn't explain it exactly, but she didn't want to be near him right now. It would just piss her off and she needed to cool down after the stress she went through only a short while ago.

_(Kyo Minami... Kyo Minami... Why do I keep repeating your name?)_

They moved through the forest aimlessly, hoping to find some sort of clue to where this flag was.

_(You're a bastard. A complete bastard. I'm not going to let this go, not in a million years!)_

The distance between themselves began to close as the path they followed through the Forest of Death got narrower. 

_(Don't you worry. When I get that flag, I'm going to drop you in an instant. I'll make sure nothing will go wrong this time... You will lose to me!)_

Slicing through her thoughts was an enemy kunai, grazing the ends of Edie's blonde locks and pinning a tree just behind them. She leaped into a nearby clearing, equipping her own blade from the pouch. As her stolen blonde strands fell beside her like feathers, her eyes scanned the dense trees for any sign of who was there.

"Hey! Come out now, don't be scared!"

"Surprise bitch," The girl raised her shoulder and gave her hair a flick, the kind of flick that throws shade on their enemies. "I bet you thought you'd seen the last of me."

The condescending, judgmental tone that could only belong to one person. The woman, or rather girl in question emerged from the shadows wearing exactly the same Haruno Sakura Medical Academy uniform as Edie. It was Mirai Haruno, sporting redder than usual hair. 



"Ohohoho!" Seeing it was just Mirai and not much of a threat, Edie put away her blade. "I see you've ran out of hair dye! I guess faking your lineage is quite costly in today's economic climate."

"Do you even know what 'economic' means?"

"Have you heard of wigs? Cheaper than dying your hair every three weeks."

"A wig might shield your lack of intelligence!"

"What was that!? Try saying that again!"

The girls butted heads, sparks of lightning flashing between their eyes that pierced through each others skulls.

"Go on Mirai, I dare you! Say it again!"

"You. Are. _*STUPID*_, Edie Nakano!"

With a chuckle followed by a little smirk, Edie smacked her right fist into her left palm before pulling it back, using her precise chakra control to stream a chunk of chakra into her hand. Screaming a short battle cry, she swung her fist for a straight hook into Mirai's face. However, the girl wasn't going to be taken out so easily - to Edie's surprise, she the punch dripping with chakra by the wrist, directing it into the ground before leaping out of the way. The result was a small crater and a disoriented Edie, leaving her wide open for Mirai to deliver a killer blow with her kunai.

"It's over, cow!"

​


----------



## Kei (May 20, 2014)

_[Chunin Exams; Forest of Death]
[The Small Flame of Fuzenkagure; Kyo Minami]
[Sugar and Spice...]_​

Why couldn?t she just take a breath? Like just let things slide for once? Sticks and stones might break my bones, but words will never hurt me, crap. Nope, because if she did her brain would got oxygen and it would start to think, and Kyo was scared of what a thinking Nakano could do.  He scratched his head as the little spat between the two girls went down. Maybe it wasn?t too late to run away, he still had some power within him to do a good jog away from this area before shit went down.

"I see you've ran out of hair dye! I guess faking your lineage is quite costly in today's economic climate."

"Do you even know what 'economic' means?"

"Have you heard of wigs? Cheaper than dying your hair every three weeks."

"A wig might shield your lack of intelligence!"

"What was that!? Try saying that again!"​Or maybe not, he probably counted all his chickens before they had hatched and mistaken chicken eggs for snake eggs. And now he was paying the price for his downfall, Kyo watch from afar until it seemed to actually turn into a dispute. Kyo jumped down from the tree he was in and blocked the incoming kunai with his forearm. Blood splattered all over the place, but soon it began to dance, pushing the kunai out his blades appeared shorter than normal, but they would have to do. The girl was taken aback clearly surprised by the boys appearance.

??Shit that hurt?? Kyo said as he moved his forearm a bit, he turned his attention to the girl, ?Sorry about that, but harming her isn?t going to be that easy.?

?Who?Who the hell are you?!? Mirai asked him, she was obviously expecting Edie to be alone and wasn?t counting on team back up, though Kyo wasn?t either, ?Ha! I understand now, Edie! You are too dumb to do it on your own and you hired someone to be your guard dog! Is that it?! Wow you are sadder than I could ever imagine.?

Kyo didn?t know where to begin, should he have been offended by thinking that his new position was either god dog or someone who was hired. He had to think about it for a moment, because either one could have been worse than the other. Mirai didn?t seem to be very pleased with Kyo, though he really couldn?t give a damn. What relationship that him and Edie had at the moment wasn?t for outsiders like he to judge, and plus if either one was his job then he wouldn?t be doing very well at the moment. 

?It seems you are looking for a fight, and I?m very happy to inform you.? Kyo said with open arms, ?You are barking up the right tree.?

He wasted and launched at her with his short blades, but as soon as came within distances. She slammed her fist within his chest. Kyo felt the wind in his lungs be violently punched out of his chest as he was thrown back with enough force to have him slam into a tree. 

?Please don?t think it was that easy.? She laughed, Kyo coughed up blood as he struggled to get up.  When he took a breather in he could feel something stab his lungs causing the boy to almost double over in pain. Kyo touched his chest, and the gentle push was enough to have him puke enough blood that he almost fainted.

?Bitch??He hissed, she broke his god damn ribs! She only shrugged her shoulders and gave him a cocky grin. He was so through with bitches from Konaha and their abnormally powerful punches and kicks, after this he might as well just go for someone a bit gentler. Kyo stood straight up despite the pain radiating in his chest. He looked over at Edie, hopefully they could share a connection through their eyes, but she had a smile planted on her face as if she was trying to suppress her laughter.

?I?m going to leave you!!?  He threatened but he just sighed, this was his fault, ?Whatever, let?s do this princess??

Before he passes out and dies from blood lost. 

?Do what lay down and die?? Mirai laughed and Kyo was just full through, though as he thought that she had slammed her fist down on the ground and caused an earthquake, but both him and Edie dodged it. Kyo forced the blades to grow in size and pumped more blood into the blades despite his body refusal to provide any, but there was an opening and they needed to act quickly.  Kyo rushed in front of Edie, but as she prepared for him, she didn?t notice Edie behind him. 

Maria launched another punch at Kyo, but grabbed her by her shoulders and frog jumped over her. Edie was close enough at that point to slam down her heels into Mirai skull. It was dirty, but Kyo couldn?t help but admit it was a bit fun. 

?You didn?t kill her right?? He asked looking at an knocked out Mirai, Edie shook her head, ?Eh, your call??

Kyo smiled a bit, but he felt something come up and fill his mouth, coughing he realized that his ribs were still stabbing him in the chest.

?Shit??


----------



## Bringer (May 20, 2014)

*Shurui Yamanaka*

After her newly acquired teammates left to go scout the area, they left the Yamanaka behind with the task of setting up camp. With what supplies could she do that task... And why set up camp when a fire would come by and burn it down in thirty minutes tops. Shurui being quite not sure what to do sat down back against a tree, and she reached into her pockets to pull out an egg. It was the personality egg that everyone received from the Chunin exams. She held it as it took some of her chakra and what emerged from the egg was a cocoon with multiple cracks in it. Her eyes widened... This surely represented her. She was still in her shell, but soon enough she'll come out as a beautiful butterfly and take to the skies. 

Not wanting to disappoint her teammates and be deemed useless, she then figure out something she could do. In all honesty she should've left the scouting to her, it would've been more efficient. Preparing the unique Yamanaka seal, she set her sights on a bird perched on a tree. Moments later her body fell limp and her consciousness was inside that very same bird. She soared into the sky, she was on top of the world, she was free. Taking in the view down below she could see numerous shinobi here and there, and a sea of flames slowly growing bigger by the second. She even spotted Ishi and Heikin, but decided to further scout the area. 

Shurui couldn't explain it... How she was feeling. Doing this made her feel better, it eased her troubled mind. If only this were permanent, if only she could be another person... Another entity forever. It'd be selfish of her to say she had a bad life, for there were thousands if not millions of people who would die for her life... But yet the thought of starting over made her feel warm. Perhaps after Otoroe passes... She'd come to stay in Konoha forever... A new clean slate. Deciding she has scouted enough the girl released the technique.

The consciousness returned to her body, but to her surprise she was not leaning against the tree. Her limbs were restrained by rope, and her back was bare against the ground. Opening her eyes there was a shinobi on top of her, hastily pulling down her pants. He covered her mouth before she could scream. "We can't have that... Don't worry I'll make it quick."


----------



## Laix (May 20, 2014)

_Edie Nakano_
 *THE CHŪNIN EXAMS*
 *PART 16*


"And stay down, bitch!"

Edie kicked an unconscious Mirai Haruno in the stomach after defeating her with a tag team effort from the self-proclaimed Queen of Academia and her best guard dog. 
​
_(He doesn't scrub up half bad... Just like a good puppy, he assisted his master but let her gracefully deliver the shocking blow.)
_
However, judging by Kyo's coughing and gagging, the blow Mirai dealt him was taking its toll. Afterall, she was a user of chakra enhanced strength too. It didn't look like an earth-shattering blow but enough to cause internal damage.
_
(... And just like a puppy, he gets hit much too often. He's probably still reeling from my heel drop too... Hah, pathetic.)_

It only took one fight against a rival to get Edie back into top form, throwing bitchy comments be it verbally or mentally. They were going to be put aside this time, just because she had better things to do then remind someone how pathetic they are.

Grabbing Kyo by his clothes, she dragged him along behind him. The way she held him was like she was picking up a shit-stained cloth, being careful not to get much on her manicured nails.

"Come on, get a move on. We need to find you some water so we can sort that wound out. I'm not carrying your weight."

They walked on through the forest for about ten minutes before coming to a hidden beauty within the Forest of Death. It was a small lake that looked more like a large puddle. Deep enough for them to get in and hot enough to soothe wounds, it seemed perfect with its rosy pink water lilies and protruding fauna. She didn't want to spend too long here. Despite all these obstacles that kept pulling them astray, Edie's focus was the flag. She was going to get it and she was going to completely slay the competition. 

All she needed to do now was heal this pervert, and unfortunately for her that would involve stripping him off.

With a sigh, she brushed her hair over her shoulders. "Well, what are you looking at? Take your shirt off. This is the last time I heal you. Get hurt again I just won't care, you're disposable anyway."​


----------



## Bringer (May 20, 2014)

*Shurui Yamanaka*











As the minutes passed , the young Yamanaka's mind wandered away from the current situation. She just wanted her mind to roam, she just wanted to disappear, she just wanted it to be over... She wanted many things in life, but that's not how it works. Her eyes watered, there was no point in fighting... Her limbs were restrained. There was no point in screaming for he had his hand over his mouth. The only thing to do was to pretend she wasn't there, to pretend it wasn't happening. The weather was quite nice, and the vegetation in the forest of death was pretty. 

She couldn't pretend much longer, and her watery eyes eventually erupted into tears as she screamed. All the commotion she was making was muffled under the ninja's hand. She recalled how she always hated it when she was saved, how it burned her when Satoshi saved her that time when those teens were beating her to death, how she could do so little in that mission with Aoshi, and how she could barely contend with Ren. She just wanted to prove she wasn't worthless, that she could be better then them. She never knew why she cared about what they thought of her... She had only met each of them once, and would probably never see them again. However despite all of that... She pleaded in her mind. _"Satoshi... Aoshi... Ren_

_somebody..."_

The girl was alone.


After it was done the boy sat up and zipped his pants. Without sparing a word he began to walk away as the Yamanaka just stood there. It went over in her mind over and over again. How it was her fault, how she deserved this. She left herself in a vulnerable position, the teen had no control over his actions since he couldn't resist... It had to be her fault. That's just the way it had to be... Her fault... Just like her parents deaths. 

Shurui's parents were executed in Sunagakure for treachery. They had gone undercover to Sunagakure as defected ninja from Konoha who wished to live a civilians life, when in reality they were spies sent to gather intelligence. Since it was a long term mission Shurui was brought along as nothing but a mere one year old, and from there she was raised in Sunagakure. On the day both her and her parents were supposed to return to Konoha they were caught, and Shurui would've been executed as well if it wasn't for Otoroe's intervention.

How was it the girls fault, how were her parents compromised? It was because of her and her big mouth. Shurui was never liked by the village children, they always hated her due to her true family roots. After all she came from the Yamanaka clan. She'd often say anything to try and make conversation with them, desperately trying to make friends. One day she told them how she and her family would be leaving to Konoha soon. The kids told their parents, and eventually that spread.

Her parents deaths were on her hands. 

_"All my fault... All my fault... All my fault."_

Suddenly footsteps were heard, and it wasn't the boy who was trying to make his leave. Shurui didn't pay no attention, she just laid there like the worthless trash she was. If she were paying attention she'd realize it was Ishi, who quickly connected two and two together. *"Y-YOU!"* She roared at the boy. *"W-WHA... D-Di YO... Shurui!... Shurui!... YOU!"* Before the boy could run she lunged at him, quickly getting on top of him. A scream echoed throughout the forest as two kunai's were plunged into his hands, going through until digging deep into the ground. As the boy was painfully restrained Ishi ran to Shurui's side.

"S-Shurui... Shurui." She cut through the Yamanaka's binds... Anger built up in the Nara girl. "H-How c-could he..." The black haired teen contemplated leaving the boy pinned for the fire to reach him, but she decided it'd only be right for Shurui to end him. "S-Shurui get up... You're killing that sick son of a bitch!"

_"K-Kill."_ Shurui was barely paying attention to any of the transpiring events... Her mind was blank. Ishi continued yelling as she helped the young Kunoichi onto her feet, and managed to get some clothing on such as undergarments, however the unresponsive Shurui prove troublesome to dress. "Shurui.... I have no idea what you must be going through. I really don't. You must be feeling... God. B-But turn all that sorrow into anger and *kill him.* This is what you need... *Revenge.*"

Ishi's words had finally sunk into the girls head, and suddenly Shurui was back "Kill?" She muttered silently... Would it really make her feel better. Was vengeance really the answer? "I." She paused. "Can't."

This whole situation was just an utter mess, but for some reason Ishi was so deadset on Shurui killing this... Pig. She went on about how she would regret she never got to return the favor, make him feel vulnerable just like he made her feel. She said that she'll never forget about it until she executed him... But Shurui wasn't a killer. She could never kill.

Suddenly her hands reached for a kunai, and she began to sloppily walk towards the boy. She was under some sort of trance... Some sort of technique. The shadow possession technique. "I-Ishi no! I-I can't... I can't!" The Nara did not comply... If only Heikin were here to stop her. Was this what being a shinobi was all about... Vengeance. Eventually Shurui found herself kneeling on top of the boy, a kunai raised up high. Tears were streaming down the boys eyes as he tried to lift his hands upwards to escape, but the kunai was lodged in deep keeping him restricted to the ground. He began apologizing over and over again to the Yamanaka, telling her how much he was sorry. 

Her blues eyes stared at the boy losing focus as if she was hopelessly lost. Her gaze went through a cycle of different emotions before everything seemed to break. A clarity overcame Shurui. The kunai was lifted high to be brought back down onto the teens face. She brought it up again to bring it back down. She did this over and over again, never relenting. The boys face was unrecognizable now, as his blood would splatter all over Shurui. She let out a grunt each time she brought the kunai down, and when it was finished she was panting. She turned to Ishi... Her eyes widened. The technique had been cancelled long ago, and the Yamanaka was in control of her actions. Ishi looked shocked... Even somewhat frightened before regaining her composure. Silence loomed over the two, and then slowly Ishi walked to go and retrieve Shurui's pants and shirt from the ground. As she lifted the pants something flew out the pocket.

It wasn't a butterfly... But a moth.


----------



## Kyuuzen (May 20, 2014)

_Muneakira Hakaizen_ ? _Forest of Death_ ?  ? _Alone?_

Hakaizen took to the treeline upon entering the Forest of Death, shooting through the testing area with sweat running freely down the sides of his face.  He had entered the forest, but had no idea what the goal was, or how many of the other genin made it to this section of the challenge.  His eyes widened as he reached the end of his forward travel.  A huge section of the forest before him was burning, bright crimson flames swirling up in front of him.  He dropped from the branch, landing easily in the grass.  He clenched his fists tightly, glaring at the fire.  *"Shit.  How am I supposed to get around this?"*



*"Hmm...  You could walk through.  Watching you burn to death would be interesting."*  Hakaizen spun around to face the person speaking behind him.  He was tall, and appeared to be a young adult, a few years older than he was.  His one visible eye was bright red, although it didn't appear to be that way from use of a kekkei genkai or a doujutsu.  It was just naturally red.  He had an aura about him that felt... bad.  He emitted a pressure that made Hakaizen feel heavy.  The red-headed youth emitted a low, guttural growl.  He knew this person... but he couldn't place from where.

*"Who are you?"*  His eyes scanned the man briefly.  *"I don't see any hitai-ate...  You aren't here for the chuunin exams, are you?"*  A small smiled flicked over the person's face, before he raised his right hand.  *"You see, Hakaizen... I know you very well.  You could say we're... connected."*  He rose the hair hanging over his right eye to reveal that it was a deep cerulean, the same color as Hakaizen's.  Hakaizen's eye widened and he brought up a hand to his eyepatch.  Primordial, homicidal rage filled him.  The implications behind the man's words were not lost on him.  *"You...  You took my eye?!"*  The man chuckled.  *"So you figured it out.  Good.  That's my cue to leave you behind.  However, I will give you this parting gift."*  He flipped through seals at blistering speeds before slicing his thumb with a knife.  Not a kunai, but a knife where the blade flipped up from the handle.  *"Kuchiyose no Jutsu!  Art of Summoning!"*

He slammed his hands into the ground, bringing forth a cloud of smoke that obscured him from view.  His disembodied voice rang out gleefully from behind the smoke.  *"See you around, baby brother!"*  When the smoke cleared, three large felines, appearing to be some kind of cross between Jaguars and Tigers (although Hakaizen wasn't able to tell), were standing where the man had been, growling evilly at Hakaizen.  He clenched his fists tightly and felt the familiar surge of chakra as his tattoos flashed with a vibrant yellow.

One of them pounced and he was able to duck underneath it before delivering a sharp uppercut to the abdomen of the feline, sending it spiraling backward.  He jumped to avoid the next one, leaping backward.  His back hit the trunk of a large tree, signaling he could move backwards no longer.  Before another strike could be targeted at him, he jumped, sprinting up the tree and onto the branch.  He thought this would be enough to keep him out of their range while he came up with a plan to pick them off, but it failed as they climbed the tree after him.  With his limited capacity for planning wearing very thin, he threw himself into the burning forest, being as careful as he could not to set himself ablaze, while at the same time running from the cats that gave chase, marking him as their prey.


----------



## Kei (May 20, 2014)

_[Chunin Exams; Forest of Death]
[The Small Flame of Fuzenkagure; Kyo Minami]
[Sugar and Spice...]​_
?Holy shit a hot springs!?

Kyo couldn?t hide his excitement, he use to go a lot with his family back in Fuzenkagure. They would make special trips when he was younger to go to the one in Suna.  Kyo loved it because he would have boiled eggs with it and it was so good, he loved the feeling he got when he took a dip and let his whole body get in. Kyo almost took off his clothes until he realized that Edie was near, he looked at her as she motioned over to the hot springs.

?So basically its strip poker, but I already lost?? He asked as he took off his shirt, but he wasn?t going to tease her and turned around when he stripped down to his bare bones. He jumped in and let the water submerge him, and when coming up for air Kyo couldn?t help but let out a happy laugh. It felt so damn good, and for a moment it was like everything that lead up to this one thing was all worth it if it meant he could relax in here for a moment.

The hot water made him feel good, Kyo could every muscle in his body slowly relaxed as he got to the edge and leaned against. The steam was so calming, Kyo closed his eyes, maybe for a minute he could take a nap, but then he looked up at Edie. His princess wouldn?t want that, anything that made him happy basically was her dislike. He sighed as he closed his eyes for a minute, letting himself relax in the water. 

Kyo looked up at her and sighed, ?That?s not a nice to say Princess?A dog still got fangs you know.? He said as he looked up at her with one eye, but he chuckled softly. Then he placed his head on the rocky banks, he just agreed with her that he was her dog. God damn it, god damn it all to hell, maybe she will let him live it down just for this once. Though the chances of that was like hell freezing over tonight, he took a deep breath as he slowly drew closer to the bank

Despite his playing around, the heat was really making him feel good despite his bones stabbing into his lungs.  It was always a thing for him, anytime he was around heat he instantly felt better. Looking off to the woods, he remembered when he got sick one day and his mother had built a fire in the middle of summer for him despite Fuzenkagure horrible heat, but he felt better as soon as he watched those sparks fly around. 

Kyo looked back into the water, he really missed home?


----------



## Vergil (May 20, 2014)

*Kagami & Dante*

The two were way over their head and it finally dawned on Kagami where she was, the pair being inexplicably attracted to the red glow of fire in the distance.

"You mean people actually die here? I thought the name was just marketing stuff. You know, Forest of Death snowglobes and T-shirts." Kagami said walking a little more cautiously and spinning around suddenly at every noise that was made. Dante was visibly more relaxed, "Why aren't you more panicked?! You could die here!"

"I could die out there too. There's no more chance of it happening here than every time I pass out in a nightclub." Dante shrugged and stretched.

"Yeah, but here you could be eaten alive and digested by some giant worm; or walk through a trap made by another shinobi and explode; or ...or we could be in a genjutsu right now. Dante, I think we are in a genjutsi, your hair is white!"

"So is yours!" Dante said pointing at Kagami, whose eyes went wide as she grabbed a bunch of her hair and stared at it.

"AAAAARRRRRRH!!!" Kagami sprinted off into the forest with Dante watching open mouthed.

The girl ran blind, crying that her hair was white and she looked like an 'ababifation' (abomination) when she jumped to one side over a rustling in the bushes. Figuring that it was the assailants she screamed bloody murder and activated her fireball jutsu, incinerating the bush and the squirrel that was in it.

"That poor squirrel." Dante said walking over to a panting Kagami.

"Look at me! I'm a mess! I have twigs coming out of my dress, my hair is a mess and my lips are singed. That damn Kaizen McFartypants will pay dearly for this!" Kagami stomped around the forest, when a group of three shinobi surrounded the pair.

"You need to look up the word subtlety in the dictionary and circle it" Dante said as Kagami scowled angrily at the shinobi.

"Get the fuck out of my way or you'll know the full wrath of Kagami Rei!" she yelled.

"Please don't tell me you made that rhyme on purpose." Dante said exhaling and preparing for battle


----------



## Laix (May 20, 2014)

_Edie Nakano_
 *THE CHŪNIN EXAMS*
 *PART 17*

​ 
"So basically its strip poker, but I already lost?" He quipped as he pulled off his shirt, revealing his washboard stomach and curved arms. Edie rolled her eyes with her arms folded, leaving her eyes averted away at a tree as he stripped off completely. She should've known mentioning anything close to sex or nudity with Kyo was going to lead to a gross overreaction. As he splashed into the springs, whipping the water off his scarlet red locks, she half expected him to drag her in and have his way with her like the trash he was. Maybe he was scared off after earth-shattering fight they had earlier. 

_(Then again, didn't he get a 'raging boner' from watching me fight? Ugh, he's so disgusting! As if I would even...)_

Kyo relaxed in the springs, soaking up the heat and letting his body soothe. It seemed that the water was doing the healing job for her, much to Edie's relief. The last thing she wanted to do was expend her precious chakra on him. Looking up towards her, he spoke with his usual tone that was just irritating to hear. It was like the boy at school who tried so hard to be socially cool but forgot to actually get the grades in school. "That's not nice to say Princess... A dog still got fangs y'know."

"You need to get out of there!" Edie yelled with rage, stomping closer and closer to the edge of the springs with her fists trembling. "Who even has time to be having a little soak in the springs!? And you're soooooo disgusting, there's cameras here and you're just stripping off naked like that!? Have some self-respect! Aren't you like, twelve? This is child abuse! I could get sent down for this! I'll make sure that my daddy has you messed u---"

_*SPLASH*_
​
Her rambling rant made Edie lose her balance and fall straight into the springs, creating a great big upthrust of water in the tiny springs. When the water cleared, what she thought was a soft rock that cushioned her fall was actually Kyo Minami's chest and his eyes looking at her with a smirk. The girl let out an instant scream, leaping away from him like she'd just embraced the devil by mistake. 

"Look at what you've done!!" Edie covered her chest as the result of water on a white shirt was taking effect. "I'm ruined! I can't compete a chūnin exam like this! I'm going to _*KILL YOU!!!*_"
​


----------



## Kei (May 20, 2014)

_[Chunin Exams; Forest of Death]
[The Small Flame of Fuzenkagure; Kyo Minami]
[Sugar and Spice...]_​
Kyo sighed even when they were relaxing she always felt like she should complain about something. Maybe the air went the wrong way and it just made her wake up on the wrong side of the bed, although he wasn?t trying to complain too much, she had all that covered with one breathe. Kyo didn?t pay her any mind until he had looked up at her when she was complaining, he watched as she slowly lost balance and fallen in. This should get her to cool down a bit, or not. She instantly grabbed the nearest thing which happened to be his chest at this post and then went back to yelling.

?Princess?? He called out to her, slapping some water her way, ?Chill, relax for a change?And plus??

He pointed to his chest, ?I still kind of need your help, heat makes me feel better, but it doesn?t help with ribs.?

Kyo moved over to her, maybe it was to see her flustered face or it was just in all seriousness. Though deep down he really wanted to tease her, it was something about her face when she was embarrassed by something that he found funny. The girl who pretended to be on top of things would blush and stammer up a storm when she was around a nude guy. The thought alone made Kyo chuckle a bit as he neared her, but he stopped right in front of her.

?So are you are going to heal me, look my hands are up here.? Kyo moved his hands above his head, but this stretched out the rest of his body, ?I won?t touch you, because right about now?I_ really need_ you??

He put emphasize on the need and let it ease out of his mouth like velvet.  Kyo wanted nothing more than to watch the girl fluster a bit more than she was now. And one thing he noticed that she really liked was when people placed her in roles of importance. Maybe she liked the title, but he didn?t think she really like the responsibility, and knowing that. He wanted to ease her a bit more into his trap, just a bit more and he would have her blushing redder than a tomato. Or his ribs would be so badly broken and he would be drowning in the pool of his own blood. Thinking like that maybe it wasn?t for the best. 

But he was too far in to pull out now?


----------



## Laix (May 20, 2014)

_Edie Nakano_
 *THE CHŪNIN EXAMS*
 *PART 18*

​ 
"Princess..."

Eurgh. Everytime he addressed her as 'princess', she felt a shard of her soul disappear into Valhalla, never to be seen again. This boy was so horny, all she'd have to say was "panties" and he'd be sent to euphoria and back. So it shouldn't be a surprise that his slimy persona was cracking through after Edie's beautiful body just graced his peasant self.

"Chill, relax for a change. And plus..." He drew her eyes to his chest with a playful smirk. "I still kinda need your help. Heat makes me feel better, but it doesn't help with ribs."

Edie _heaved_, gagging on Kyo's ego being shoved down her throat. It got worse when he moved closer towards her, making the short space in the small springs even smaller. 

"So, are you going to heal me?"

"Fuck off!"

"Look, my hands are up here!" He raised his hands above his head, stretching out the rest of his body. "I won't touch you, because right about now... _I really need you_."

Internally, Edie was screaming.

Externally, Edie was screaming.

Flustered, blushing and disgusted, Edie pushed him away and flicked away the dirt from touching him off her hands. She looked at him with a judgmental glare before an idea popped into her head. Her eyes scanned the immediate area - no cameras, no eyewitnesses. 

This could be her chance for the ultimate revenge.

Her horrified frown slowly curved into a sultry smile. "Hohohoho, wow, look at your muscles! I didn't realise you was so..."

Edie hesitated at first before stroking his arm with her finger. This was all fake, a charade. But she had to try her hardest with gritted teeth to seem authentic.

"... So mus-cu-lar!"

Thankfully for her, Edie was preemptive and wore a bikini underneath her uniform, so all that was seen beneath the soaked white shirt was a blue waterproof bra. She stopped attempting to cover her modesty and moved closer to Kyo, until their skin was touching arm-by-arm and breast-by-chest.

"Show me, where does it hurt? Your ribs?" Her voice wasn't so whiny and annoying, instead morphing into something mature and attractive. Edie was doing her hardest not to break into a fit of devilish giggles as she lowered her hands to his ribs, edging dangerously close to the nether areas of hell.

"Your ribs? Okay, just hold still a moment~" The girl began focusing a minimal amount of chakra, only enough to form a blue healing orb. However, no healing was taking place. Instead, she was sending small amounts of her chakra to stimulate the pain in the damaged area. Essentially, she was tugging at his nerves. She glanced up at Kyo with the effects of Fake Bitch Syndrome becoming apparent. He would be in agony, completely at her mercy and she _loved_ it.
​


----------



## Kei (May 20, 2014)

_[Chunin Exams; Forest of Death]
[The Small Flame of Fuzenkagure; Kyo Minami]
[Sugar and Spice...]
_​
This wasn?t the reaction wasn?t the one he wanted, but it was the one he gotten. Kyo didn?t know what to feel, but it was mostly confusion. The way she placed her chest against his and closed any distance between them, he could feel the breath leave his lungs. This was the complete opposite of what he wanted, and she was supposed to be blushing up a storm not doing this. When she slid her hands up his chest, he shivered, this wasn?t wanted at all. Though it all came into view when his chest started to hurt, no his chest hurting was too simple. 

It was like someone was sitting on a cabinet pushing his ribs down on to him. Kyo quickly moved out of the way of her hands. He would have laughed, but even breathing was hurting him at this moment. This woman was going to be the death of him and it was only him to blame. Kyo grasped his chest as he went over to the bank and laid his head down. He had to breathe correctly or else it would hurt worse. Though he managed to get a couple of chuckles out before groaning over in pain, this was what he expected from her no less. 

?You did your damage, just stay over there!? He yelled at her, it even hurt to talk. Bad day to fuck around for poor old him, what will happen next someone he actually cared about seeing him like this. Kyo wheezed as he tried to smile through his pain, but it was making it painful to do anything that caused his chest to heave up and down. 

One day he will learn his lesson, but today wasn?t the day. Kyo steady his breathe as he tried to relax whatever rest of his body she didn?t fuck up. He closed his eyes, rest, that was what he needed. The princess could do anything she wanted, and right now he just wanted to rest. Today was a bit too eventful for him. He used up too much chakra and blood for him to make any wise cracks anymore. 

Once he was back at home he would stuff his face full of food and drink to his heart content. Knowing his mother, she already had a slight family get together planned for once he returns. He smiled a bit, anything to escape the hell he was with when he was with princess.  Kyo shouldn?t have listened to his heart, but ran when he had the chance. However, he knew he would never live with himself despite everything she said or done. To a certain extent he wouldn?t even blame her,  but still, she was a troublesome girl to put up with.


----------



## luffy no haki (May 20, 2014)

*Uchiha Akaya/Liquid Time*

*Play time, beach time VII​*
Akaya looked confused at the woman that came out from within the sand, he could have swore that the one trapped together with the apparently hyperactive blonde was no one else but the girl Kirisaki told him was Edie Nakano. Brushing aside that little fact, the Uchiha stared at Suzume who immediately boarded the Uchiha Princess asking if she would liek to play with her. For a moment Akaya thought in interrupting them but he ended up without doing anything; if Manami wanted to play he should let her play, she hopefully wouldn?t get in troubles again. Turning around he doesn?t deem interesting to start a chichat with anyone else in that place although he could not deny that most of the girls walking around in the beach looked good enough to get some reaction from him if one dared to talk to him.

As he walked over to the mansion he noticed one of the servants of the state looking around nervously. Should he go over there and ask what was going on? nah, he wouldn?t like anyone to think he was flirting with one of the servants of the place. Stopping himself from going in that direction, Akaya turned around and started to walk towards the place where he last saw the food, if he wa slucky he would be able to find something left. It wa sthen that a voice called for him, or at least he heard a female voice calling for someone with the Uchiha symbol on his back and so far the only one with a cloth showing said symbol was himself.

"S-sorry sir, could you wait please?!"she asked trying not to sound too rude. The Uchiha lad sighed and looked back at the woman who was arriving next to him"By any chance are you Uchiha Akaya-san?"she questioned. The teenager raised an eyebrow, from where did she hear his name? considering his reputation he doubted she was some sort of fan or something."Yeah, that?s me."he replied still concerned about the reason for the woman to look for him, then she went near of his ear and whispered something; the black-haired boy?s expression changed to a serious one as he fastened his pace and arrive dto where Manami was.

"Ak-kun, what going on?"

"Princess, something came up and I gotta go. You can stay as long as you want but please try not to worry Ryoga-sama."he said and then dashed off towards the entrance to the sate, it only took a few moments for him to reach it. His serious expression changed into one of boredome once he saw who was the person looking for him. It was good that no one else was there to see him talk with the man.



"What are you doing here? Senpai"the boy aske dnot very happy of the presence of the Inuzuka. If he was there it could only mean one thing: he got a mission from the Hokage and if he was bothering him even though he wasn?t on duty, it was because the mission had some sort of importance and specifically his skills were needed, that or the captain of the squad just randomly picked him for a two man mission, something not very strange among that group of ANBU."The captain told me to come, you know a random two man mission. Takao asked me to look after the girl in your place."Kaito answered smiling a little. 

"Okay"without saying anything else the boy left and the Inuzuka entered the place.


----------



## luffy no haki (May 21, 2014)

*Shinkurou Kengo*

_Soul Crushing Strike II_
​

*CRACK!* 

Gooood, yes this is definitely good, ahahahhah seriously man, seriously. I bet cha don?t imagine what the heck just cracked? yeah, dude what just sounded as if it got broken is nothing but"MY HAAAAAND!!! Owowowowowow!"I let out as I throw mahself on the ground and start to roll all over the place while holding it with my other hand. Brah, that hurts like hell dammit!! Why is it that everytime I try to pull out this stupid technique my chakra just disappears to who knows where and leaves me as a complete fool!!? It?s also fault of this stupid wall of rock! What is Takashi-sensei thinking? I don?t need this sorta techniques, with mah great skills and the new sword I?ll obtain I am sure not even Raku will be able to beat me! 

"?kay, Shin calm down. You can do it, do it for all of the beautiful gals out there supportin?ya with their hearts."I said trying to motivate myself. Using the sign of the ram again, I lead as much chakra as possible towards my left hand this time. I concentrate on how the flow of energy should look like and how it feels when reaching my hand; a blue light resembling fire involves from the tip of my fingers all the way to my wrist and then it settles down as I start to bend my fingers one by one forming a fist. The light forms something similar to a gauntlet and I am ready to go.

"Haaaaa!!"I yell and then punch the wall of rock, i feel how my punch landed without problem, a sound calls my attention and I quickly pull back my fist only to see a few cracks appearing along the place I hit...Is that it?! All the freakin?effort and pain for this? To hell with this shitty technique, sensei!! ?kay gotta calm down and see, maybe I didn?t do it properly? But what would be wrong?  Do i need more chakra? Punch with more strength?  I don?t wanna hurt mah hand again though. Resigned I decide to try again, hopefully everything will go fine this time, i don?t think my hand can stand too much pain.

For the third time in the day I put my hands together and use the already well known hand seal i regularly use to mold chakra. This time the intent will be performed with my right hand which is abrely recovering from before. I clench my fist with all of my strength, i feel my muscles inflating as I gather all of my power in mah right arm; then the chakra causes my fist to glow strongly"Here we go!" with all of my strength and weight behind it I stretch my arm helping my momentum with the strength of mah back as well.

*BOOOOOM!!!*

A sound similar to an explosion resounds trough the mountain as a cloud of dust and small flying rocks covers me. What the hell just happened?!*cough**cough*shit, i can barely breath with of the freakin? dust around. Once the cloud faded away, the sightn of the scene before me made me open mah eyes os big, dude, I felt like mah eyes were gonna pop out of mah head...what would be very bad cuz, well ya see, I don?t wanna end up blind. There before me a crater of about my height and like umm like six Shinkurou wide, was created on the wall.

"Holy crap! Did I just do that?!"seriously, instead of Soul Crushing Strike it should be called the _Bone_ Crushing strike.

"Not too shabby, shitty monkey"in the moment I heard that I turn my face to look. It?s obvious that Takashi-sensei is the one behind me"Seems like you can use it now, next step is to perform it without that hand seal and the last oen is to use it in battle.Do it, now."

"Wait, now? i wanted to rest a li-"

"SHUT THE FUCK UP AND DO IT!!!"

"Y-Yeeesss!!"And with that I stayed the rest of the day doing what sensei told me, learning how to focus my chakra  in a part of my body without hand signs and later on to test it in battle...It was hell...SOMEONE PLEASE SAVE MEEEEE!!!


----------



## LunarCoast (May 21, 2014)

Kukiko couldn't help but clench tightly onto the back of her brothers chair as she watched the events unfold on the television, what the actual fuck. Were these all truely Genin, their was no way a Genin could go around summoning dragons like that on a whim, what the hell was this insanity? She questioned weather or not this was really happening but then her the weezing sound of wind passed over the window turning her head to it she can just about make out the smoke not only from the forest fire but the cloudless storm. What the hell was going on?

Her brother was jumping on his seat in excitement, but she didn't much care. He was an idiot if he thought that guy was a Genin, not only did he look like some old man long past his age but was throwing out jutsu like a maniac and summoning dragons. Then worse yet that kid was getting the shit kicked out of him left and right suddernly had retailiated and was fighting on equal level, ok only for a brief moment but still what the fuck?

"Kyo... can he fight on par with these guys..."She honestly felt uncomfortable at the thought what if this was the level genin battled at? Had she really fallen this far behind, and if so how much stronger was Kyo then her? Perhaps this was the reason her dad had sent her to watch, maybe he knew it'd kick her into overdrive with training.

"If he can fight at this level I dread to think of our eventual confrontation... Freedom was never easy concept but... this? And worst still how could the kages let such a man enter as a Genin."

"OI, OI Shut it hatchling. Your ruining the show!"Her brother says to her giving her nudge aginste her chest. She frowns, "Do that again and your going on ice for the duration of the exams and shut it, closure to a fledgling than a hatchling.... that's you little shit."She glares down at him, atleast her brother took her mind off the bullshit on the TV.


----------



## Kei (May 21, 2014)

_[Chunin Exams; Forest of Death]
[The Young Viper; Zyana]
[Well then..]_​

If it wasn?t one thing it was the other. Zyana took out a needle and carefully dunked the tip in the vile that Satoshi gave her. She must thank the boy next time with cake and coffee whenever he was in Fuzenkagure. He was a life savior even if he didn?t know it yet, turning down she let the little drips cascade down the needle. Just enough to do its job, the rest could be saved if things went sour she?ll need a little distraction and this will be the perfect thing to get out of a jam.

Capping the vile she placed it back in her pouch with her kunai and other small weapons. Her right arm still tensed from that fight with that stranger. However, with things going as well as they were maybe if she was lucky she will get that ripped off in her next fight. Zyana held the needle between her finger, before looking at the scene before her. If she was lucky, in one go she could get what she needed and get out, but if she didn?t she?ll be in a dragons mouth.

?All of this trouble and I didn?t even get paid first.? She sighed, before launching herself out of the trees, she slammed on top of the boy?s body before spinning and stopping where she had him in a choke hold and placed the needle directly at his neck. Not to where she was puncturing the skin, but just enough to where it wouldn?t take much of an effort to do so. 

She smiled at the dragon and her employer, ?Well this isn?t the development I was looking for.? Zyana said as she held the knocked out boy up. 

?You must not have hired my service before, but let me correct you on a couple of things first.? She was fed up and angry, and she was tired, ?One, you pay me up front, two you leave once I decide to do my job, three if you ever?and I mean ever get in my way when you hire me I will strike you down because I seriously don?t play around when it comes to money. Though the first three don?t really apply to you do it??

?Because you haven?t paid me?? Zyana looked into her employer?s eyes, ?Now any other self-respecting person might have done the job and got paid later, but I don?t have that respect indoctrinate in me, very sorry to inform you.?

?So what do you say to this??


----------



## Chaos Theory (May 21, 2014)

*Chūnin Exams|Akane*

*[Forest of Death; Konohagakure]​*​
[Chūnin Exams XVI]​

Akane flung her arms behind her and streamlined her running form and Mizuirono fell in line behind the girl as they sped toward Ogama. The elder looking man seemed annoyed with the fact that the red head and her sister wolf had gotten involved and knowing that the dragon would turn any wind based ability back on him. He decides to fall back on his expertise. Hikari, the large white serpent, recognized what Ogama was doing, Akane on the other hand was about as dense as ten pound box of hammers. Mizuirono was the brains of this outfit, and while she may not know that the Hand Seals are called that. She'd seen many a Swamp Folk use ones just like the man was using to do water type attacks.  "Akane!" is shouted as the Dragon Roared. The very air shook violently and the very trees in the distance shook from the pulsing pressure from the verbal discontent that the dragon had over what Ogama was doing.

The old man, himself, took the brunt of the shock wave, but he'd already preformed his Jutsu and as he slammed his fist into the craggy earth he all but had to declare the attack       

"Suiton: Kanketsusen"

Akane's eyes widen as she and Mizuirono ground their advance to a halt. The soil, soften from the rains and mist already used, caused the two to slide forward even as they tried to stop. Beneath their feet the ground started to shake violently. Just below the two the soil pushed upward and starts to fracture,  "Merde" {shit} is muttered as the ground exploded into twin rising towers of water that honed in on the pair. The white dragon, not wanting to leave Hatori's dying side, takes the brunt of the one pressurized stream of water that was aimed at her. Her entire form shakes from the impact of the attack. Then from the depths of the Dragon's gut a slow as if in protest, a deep growl rolled as she started to puff her injured chest up. 

In the distance, the heavy water in the air started to dissipate into a fine mist, there in it's shadow two forms can be seen. It was Akane and Mizuirono and a wide grin crossed the red head's face as she looked at Ogama,  "Dun go dink ah lil' wadder tak owt ah cher born on de Bayou." {Don't go thinking a little water will take out a girl born on the swamps.} is stated as she wrapped her arms around Mizuirono's neck and Activates her Bestialgan. Pulling her hands together as the wolf spread her stance Akane forms the seal for Tiger, *"Beast Human Clone!"* is yelled in tandem as the wolf explodes in a puff of smoke becoming  Akane's twin. Both quickly hit the ground as they activate the Four Legs Technique.  Akane growls as her face becomes a bit wider, those red eyes squint as her features become all the more feral. The small thread in her hair that kept it tied back snaps allowing what usually looks like badly cropped hair to fall to just short of her shoulders. It frizzes and puffs out a bit as her body goes under the transformation.

Claws spread from her fingernails as longer fangs pushed from her mouth, Akane now looked every bit the animal she was. 

_+ Speed, + Reaction, + Beast Tiajutsu_

As the pair exploded toward Ogama, Zyana enters the picture after she'd dipped a needle into a very toxic brew. With feral speed Akane was on Ogama whom was more distracted with Hikari's counter than he was the Genin. Though he made the mental note not to underestimate the Genin here, the most pressing matter was the Dragon that was making her counter.  "Passing FANG!" From the corner of his eyes Ogama sees a spinning column of attacks coming his way. Having to take his eyes off the dragon he avoids the hit as Akane slammed into the ground. Her claws and boots sink into the soft soil as she turned into the old man's counter attack. Her Bestialgan gives her enough vision to see the attack and she sped into it. In what seemed like an instant burst of speed she was wrapping her arms into the man's weapon arm and weapon itself a grin flashed those canines as she started to rotate her hips.

Ogama eyes widen and he quickly and easily  breaks her hold and leaps back as she threw herself into another Passing Fang. But as she lands, as is the case with most Inuzuaka, she doesn't give the older man the time to think and she explodes forward forcing Zyana's question on deaf ears as she attacked. They, the attacks, were feral, but he could follow them and counter as he was stronger. But that wasn't what caught his attention. It was the fact that the wild girl was instinctively attacking the blade, trying to destroy it or perhaps disarm him. This was now getting too dangerous. Flipping the blade he almost cuts into Akane's face with his counter strike, the kick to the gut though hit square though as he pulsed the Wind Chakra the weapon afford him into her. With a punt of wind Akane is sent spiraling away from him and back into the destroyed field. 

Hikari had taken full advantage of Akane's distraction, but this focus on Ogama allowed Zyana to slip in undetected and land next to Hatori, though her question was forced to the back of Ogama's mind she waited patently. If the old man died, there be no need to kill Hatori as no payment could be made. With a pulsing roar Hikari releases another massive amount of Wind focused on the man as he started to turn back to her. As he focused on the dragon while she opened her gaping maw he sees a speck leap from  her left shoulder. It was Mizuirono, being the smarter of the pair she knew that Ogama was a dangerous man, but she was confident enough that Akane wouldn't get herself kill. 

 "Passing FANG!" is yelled as she fires into a rapid spin. With the Chakra leaking from her body given by the Four Legs Technique acting like a conduit she passes into the Chakra infused Wind Attack. Her spin gains a higher velocity of rotation and she picks up speed. The Chakra infused attack gains a sheering effect as some of it wraps around the spin. This quickly became no normal Passing Fang~


----------



## LunarCoast (May 21, 2014)

Chaos Theory said:


> *[Forest of Death; Konohagakure]​*​
> [Chūnin Exams XVI]​
> 
> Akane flung her arms behind her and streamlined her running form and Mizuirono fell in line behind the girl as they sped toward Ogama. The elder looking man seemed annoyed with the fact that the red head and her sister wolf had gotten involved and knowing that the dragon would turn any wind based ability back on him. He decides to fall back on his expertise. Hikari, the large white serpent, recognized what Ogama was doing, Akane on the other hand was about as dense as ten pound box of hammers. Mizuirono was the brains of this outfit, and while she may not know that the Hand Seals are called that. She'd seen many a Swamp Folk use ones just like the man was using to do water type attacks.  "Akane!" is shouted as the Dragon Roared. The very air shook violently and the very trees in the distance shook from the pulsing pressure from the verbal discontent that the dragon had over what Ogama was doing.
> ...



He growls frustrated for a time he was preparing further hand seals for another jutsu ideally to counter the incoming canine in the tornado like flurry, at times he wondered how the users of such simple yet annoying jutsu maintained their balance. Still, no time to think about that now the wolf was upon him, he stops forming hand seals coming to realise his chakra reserves were starting to dwindle. Maybe he should give up on Hatori now and start planning his retreat...

Bringing his weapon forward he blocks the initial blunt of the attack, holding his own against the combination attack for a while, the wind chakra still extended outwards moving around his defences and cutting at his arm knowing he couldn't sustain this for much longer he reached into his cloak and removed a scroll using his teeth to unravel it and threw it up into the air creating a single bird. The scripture upon the scroll turned red before burning away before a barrier was erected, it cut down in-between the two giving opportunity for him to make his escape before it was broken. Before leaving he glares at Zyana and states;

"Payment... How about the flag?" Brushing his cloak aside for a moment to reveal a pillar like flag that held upon it all the insignias of the villages that had made it to this stage.

The barrier shatters and he quick forms two hand seals before he appears to burst outwards into water, from what could be seen it appeared he had used a variant of body flicker likely hoping the water would distract the two troublesome shinobi and cover his scent.

Hikari quickly prepared to give chase but after taking a step finds she coughs up a silvery substance upon the floor, presumably blood. In this moment she staggers before slowly but surely recomposing herself and turns to Zyana who now held the boy who saved her in the air. She gives a rumbling growl in her direction, "I do not know your connection to that parasite, but I recommend you severe it immediately. He keeps his word, but never in the way that you expect."


----------



## Kei (May 21, 2014)

_[Chunin Exams; Forest of Death]
[The Young Viper; Zyana]
[Well then..]​_
Zyana smiled a bit, ?Mmm, very sweet, very sweet indeed?.?

She withdrew her needle from Hatori?s neck. She kept eye contact with Ogama as she put the needle back in her pocket. Her fingers slipped around two tiny round items, before pulling them out and shrugging her shoulders.

?Sweet, but sweet doesn?t play the bills now does it?? She asked throwing down the smoke bomb, and then with one more swift motion she turned Hatori body in her arm over to where her back was towards the smoke. And throwing the two other balls in her hand, two explosive bombs, which would probably ruin her back. Many people didn?t know that common household tools could be used to start an explosion the chemicals yes could do the damage, but how about sugar and flour. Throw around the basic items and light a match? and then boom?Hell will open up in front of your eyes. 

That is what happened when Zyana threw the two explosive bombs into the area of smoke. Everything in that radius of the smoke will be burnt. The explosion caused Zyana to be thrown forward, and the flames attacked her back as she was thrown with Hatori deeper into the forest. Though as Zyana slammed against the ground, she kept Hatori close to her body and as they rolled she used her left arm to catch them from rolling any further. 

Zyana looked behind her, ?Well?That went well?? Zyana felt the open air hit her back and the stingy that went along with it. Reaching towards her back she touched it and jumped, but it made her note on what was going on with her. The explosion tore the shirt off her back and the flames tore through her skin. She looked at the knocked out boy, but she hissed between her teeth, she grabbed the boy and slung him on to her back.

?If you wake up in blood, please forgive me.? She said, ?At least it?s the blood from my back and not anywhere else.?

She smiled at her poor attempt at a joke but she moved. Her legs gave out under her, but she stood up despite the pain. Zyana moved Hatori closer to her back as she jumped up into the branches, she could hide him if she was fast enough and then lure Ogama away if she could. Although all that meant was that Ogama would have to concentrate on them, which she believed he would. A person didn?t hire someone like her to play patty cake.

?I don?t even really care for you, but even sell swords have their own pride??


----------



## Cjones (May 21, 2014)

*Chunin Exams VIII*

The thunderous sound of thousands of people clapping. The roaring of those same people screaming for their respective village. The Kage who sat in what some could call a sky box, each looking down at the genin as if they were at the top of the world, no, they are at the top of the world. The leaders of the shinobi world were watching and hoping to be impressed by the up and coming hopefuls who were the next generation. 

*BANG*

The signal shot, and off the genin ran, this was the beginning of the next exam. At the very back of the competing group of genin, the hazy red eyes of Katashi Senju, filled with ill intent watched the back of a dashing Masami as she entered into the forest. His cousin didn’t heed his warning, but he wasn’t at all surprised about that. In his eyes that this confidence that his cousin was attempting to show was nothing more than a pathetic smoke screen, a veil that he could easily see threw and would tear asunder. 

Now was the time to put this disgusting charade to an end and the though was enough to send adrenaline rushing was through his body. Masami, his cousin, he found himself scoffing at such a label. Perhaps once upon that time they were family back before Masami’s entire life became an anathema to him, but now all his cousin ever brought to their family and he was shame and ridicule. 

_“He isn’t here to save you know. You have sealed your fate and I will reveal the truth behind this illusion.”_ 

_Current Time_
Over the various gate entrances to the forty-fourth training grounds, where the second test of the chunin exams were being held, giant monitors loomed overhead projecting various images of what was taking place inside the Forest of Death. The biggest thing happening at the moment was an encounter being a Fuzengakure genin known as Kyo Manami and the daughter of Natsu Nakano, Edie Nakano. The crowds gathered around the outside to watch all that was happening. Among these groups was Minori Fujibayashi. Her perpetual stoic face showed no emotion, but she peered at the screen with worry.

“Minori.” Turning her gaze behind her she was met with the approaching figure of Akemi Senju. 

“Hey, I haven’t seen you around in a while.” She greeted. 

“I’ve been gone for the last couple of days and I just got back recently.” As she finished Akemi gave her a light tap on the shoulder.

“You’re looking worried, spill it, what’s up?” Akemi practically demanded it. 

“What makes you say that?” Minori asked dully earning a scoff from her companion. 

“How long have we known each other? Forever and a day? After all these years I’ve learned to pick up your unease, if only a little bit, no matter how stoic you are.” Minori simply gave her the same dull stare before turning her gaze back to the monitor. 

“I just got back from asking around about Hisashi. He’s been gone for days and I haven’t heard a word from him and nobody seems to know where he’s gone, only that he left the village days ago by himself.” Her words were laced with concern, even if it was hard to perceive it. “I thought that with the chunin exams starting, he would’ve come back by now, but he wasn’t even on the roster.” She finished. 

“That is strange. Unless with a jonin, genin don’t leave for days on end.” Akemi found herself worrying as well. “When this is over I’ll ask Masami. I’m sure she’ll know something, but until then…” Akemi swung her arm over the fairly tall woman’s shoulder. “Just relax a bit. Hisashi is a pretty sharp-witted boy. Pretty sure he’s alright.” She praised trying to cheer the other woman up. 

“Speaking of Masami, there she is.” Akemi eyes immediately turned to the screen to see Masami jumping through the forest. Upon her appearance on screen the people around them began talks of wonder about the young woman known as the ‘senju princess.’ 

“That’s the girl who’s supposed to be the First Hokage genetic equal.” 

“You for real? That little girl?” 

“Yes! They say she awakened the mokuton. Something even his own granddaughter was incapable of doing.” 

“I hear the village thinks very highly of her.”

“Wouldn’t you? The mokuton had been thought lost until she was born.”

As the gossip spread at the wonder of one who was capable of using the mokuton, a large sigh escaped from Akemi’s lips as she peered onto the screen. The older woman could only wonder how hard this must have been for her. To constantly be in the village’s eye, constantly compared to the man praised as the ‘God of Shinobi’. Having such a measuring stick would undoubtedly put an incomprehensible amount of stress on anyone, but it was even worse for a child so young. Then there was also the persecution she faced from all those around her, for just being a bit different than everyone else.

_“Be strong Masami…”_

_In The Forest_
Light filtered through the top of the trees in strobes as their leaves swayed back and forth. The crackling branches, the rustling of leaves, accompanied each other in small intervals as Masami hopped from one bough of a tree to another. She had been in the forest of over an hour and she had yet to run into her cousin, Katashi. She thought it would be best just to count her blessings at the moment, but she knew in due time, he’d show himself before her. Until that inevitable meeting she’d try her and best locate the flag as fast as possible. This objective became even more important as the white lights of the sun were blocked by a dark thick fog of smoke, in the distance from the entrance and in the middle of the forest, she could see the blaze of fire.

“This entire area will be engulf in a wildfire.” She said with worry; however, that wasn’t the only thing she had to worry about. The branches of the trees around her began to sway violently. The echoed pattering of feet filled the air as she looked around the entire area of massive vegetation that surrounded her. The vibrations grew louder with each passing second. It echoed everywhere, it was in the air, among the trees, on the ground, behind her, in front of her, and no matter where she turned it was everywhere until…it just stopped. Dead silence. 

“I best not li-!” 

*BOOM*

A thunderous tremor hit the earth’s floor just behind the Senju princess. Slowly Masami inched into the sleeve of her outfit just as she turned her ahead around to be met with over a dozen deep red eyes and numerous black legs that protruded from its body. She often heard the higher ranking shinobi talk about the forest of death, of how poisonous vegetation grew in the area and of the monstrous animals that called this place home. But as it often goes with word of mouth, hearing about these things is entirely different than witnessing it for yourself. Only then can one truly comprehend what they’ve been told. 

“This arachnid…is simply mammoth.” She was simply shocked at the sheer size of it, this being her first run in with anything that huge. So shocked that she almost didn’t notice the spider sweep one of its legs at her, ducking underneath, the sheer wind force nearly made her lose balance as her hat disappeared into the breeze. Another came from her side, and in a quick flash, his leg was parried by Masami’s nagamaki. With haste she jumped off the ground just as he revved his forelegs back and slammed down into the earth. As she coasted in the air the spider retched an oozing web after her. 

Snake

Hand outstretched Masami’s arm grew into a tree with multiple branches sprouting and rapidly growing, shredding through the web and quickly entangled the arachnid while she fell back down to the earth below with the spider ensnared. Unfortunately there was no cause for celebration as the eight-legged freak stood up on its back legs and burst the ground upon. He was burrowing and fast, so fast that he threatened to take Masami with him as she began skidding across the ground. Right away she ended the technique breaking off the tendrils from her arm and letting the spider withdraw into the earth. Once again everything was still. 

*RUMBLE RUMBLE RUMBLE*

The same similar tremor before rocked the forest floor. 

“I will not fall for the same trick twice.” She spoke with confidence as the turf beneath her buckled and burst, the spider screeching as it soared into air with Masami. It sought to pincer her between its fangs, but Masami jammed her legs in position to its mouth from closing down on her. The massive spider crashed a great branch and began racing along its length jumping, with great agility, from one branch to another. An odd occurrence. 

_“He basically has me in his jaws, nothing is stopping him from webbing me here and now. Is he taking me somewhere?”_ Masami pondered as she was taken along for the ride. “It doesn’t matter. Just let me go.” Positioning her sword just above her head, in a crystallized stance, she swung down with great force. 

San-Jū-Roku Pondo Hō

A great force of wind seemed to eject from the swing as it cut into the head of the arachnid, quickly causing him to spit her into the air as it fell to the ground. Her back slammed with a sickening thud before she collapsed into a bush. The smell of mint filled her nose as the leaves rustled beneath her body as she tried to stand. The images in her eyes seemed to dance as she danced like a drunkard while attempting to stand on her own two feet. Steading, barely, Masami peered down toward the forest floor only noticing a giant cloud of dust, presumably where the spider landed. 

“At least…that monstrosity is gone.” She breathed a sigh of relief. 

“Do you think so?” From the darkness behind her glowing yellow illuminated just as a look of shock appeared upon the Senju’s features. 

“That voice…” The same familiar chill filled the air as she spun on the back of her heel only to find the piercing eyes of a demon staring at her. A sinister hissing followed as she was confronted with another giant animal of the forest, a cobra, who stood much taller than the spider with its hood casted opened like an awning over the forest. Her body was so tense that she had no time to react before the beast spun out of her sight and she was swatted away with a tremendous force, barreling down into the cold hard floor of the forest. 

*BAM*​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (May 21, 2014)

*Ren Houki*

FOREST OF DEATH

_________________​
*End of Search;*



Lady Fortune, for whatever reason, had seemingly cast it's light down on Ren and his new companions. Rather than search for the flag themselves, the flag seemed to have found _them_. Indeed, after a brief discussion, both Izumi and the Houki boy decided that their best bet would be to continue watching whatever was happening with the conflict they saw a little further away. Brief gusts of wind could be felt from where they were, and the occasional pillar of water exploding upwards into the air like a geyser. It became clear to them that at least one of the individuals over there wasn't a Genin and wasn't meant to be in the test. What kind of rookie shinobi could summon a dragon? After a while, however, the man finally came into the clearing, dancing upon the water as he erupted out from the greenery. Ren identified him as the source of the chakra signature he had felt a few moments ago; the strong presence was unmistakable. But to his more immediate concern was the flag resting in his hand. "Houki-san..." Izumi began to say.

Ren gave a nod of acknowledgement. "Yeah. Gentlemen, we've found the target." He announced to J and K. Excitedly, the two Kumogakure swordsmen walked over. 

The brown haired shinobi smirked, giving both Ren and Izumi a big pat on the back. "Nice! So, we just gonna wail on him and swipe that flag, right?" He asked.

With a shake of his head, the team leader said no. He was aware that the enemy in question was far too strong to simply take out with numbers—or at least, the chances of a successful direct assault were far too low for his liking. Whoever he was, the individual standing on the surface of the lake was not a Genin level. Truthfully speaking, Ren wasn't even sure if the plan he had just thought up of could work; there were invariables, and he knew nothing of what his opponent could do. But the terrain couldn't have been better for them, and he was hoping that whatever fight he'd just been in had worn him out or fatigued him to the point where he could be caught off guard. "No. He's not someone we can just 'wail on'." He finally said, turning around, a sinister smirk creasing his smooth features. "But worry not. I have a plan that will get us the flag. We'll use the most underhanded, dirtiest tactics available to us, and topple that beast."

The blonde gave a smile. "Man, you're kinda scary, aren't you?" He said playfully.

---

_Later:_

The plan was simple on the surface, but it was the strategy which, in Ren's mind, had the highest chances of success. A three pronged attack, involving a synchronous strike from J and K at the flanks while Ren approached from the front and would divert his attention. At the same time, Izumi was lying in wait a distance away—within his throwing range—ready to snipe the enemy with the spear. There were other secrets too, however, which Ren had not divulged to his team-mates quite just yet. He wasn't even sure if it would be necessary to employ, after all, and would have liked to keep it as an ace in the hole.

Through the shrubs on the opposite side of the lake Ogama was located upon, Ren formed through the darkness, being careful not to let himself touch any of the substance or surfaces surrounding him. He couldn't afford to let such a rookie mistake throw everything off course, after all. The Houki wore the smirk of a deceptively clueless and arrogant Genin; a typical fifteen year old, unaware of his place or the fact that he was out of his league, in the hopes that it might throw the man off a little bit. He'd learned his lesson from the last mission not to underestimate his foes. It'd cause him a lot of pain and, unlike before, there weren't any medics around here to help dull it. "Hello, old man. I'm sorry, but I'm going to have to take that flag from you. Do us both a favour and just hand it over, and you won't need to have your back thrown out." He stated, waiting for him to fall into a retort before initiating the cogs.

All the pieces were set now. It was just up to the man to make a move now.​


----------



## Chaos Theory (May 21, 2014)

*Beach Party!!|Akane*

*[Nakano Manor; Konohagakure]​*​
[Edie's Beach Party, it's all Ren's Fault! VI]​

Akane swirled her drink in it's glass as Ren spoke back to her. Most of his words, she allowed to roll off her back. She had already figured him out. So there was little reason to listen to him claim he wasn't what he was. Poor fellah probably didn't even know it. Which is sad, if you think about it. The red head pulled a stray strand of hair from her face as she pulled her glass to her lips. Taking a sip as Makoto stood, she glanced over to Ren, "Dun 'ave to say dem dings boy-o. Ah kno'." {You don't have to say it kid, I know. I know.} is stated with an understanding wink. Some people just wanted to be in the closet over it. They shouldn't be embarrassed though. Of course she started to think, which isn't a good thing, maybe this other boy-o soured him. And he really was wanting to try to turn straight. If that was the case, he'd have to dye his hair. Change his name and stop flirting with men at ticket booths. That or he'd have to find a really butch girl. As she sat her glass down Makoto sits on the stool next to her. 

"Akane-san, right? If you want, we could have a taijutsu spar here. For fun and stuff, since I feel a little guilty for missing out on training with my rival." 

Stopping for just a short moment the baldy allows that to settle in before trying to sound less rude by adding  "After you finish drinking, of course."

Akane blinked, her face already flushed red from just how much she's had to drink today, _Oh my gawd!_ she thinks as she looked at the glass. _ 'Just how many of these back door bandits are going to hit on me. Sure if I was wearing my coat_ (zipped up)_, shorts and boots. I look a little tom boyish. But right now I'm just about spilling out of this thing. Can't they see my boobs? Can't they see I'm a girl. DAMMIT!"_ is thought as she looked at what she thought was a moron.  "Lisen Ah dun we..." she starts. Mizuirono pulls her head from the dish she just finished off allowing her tongue to run the length of her snout to make sure she got ever ounce of the delicious drink she had, "Akane, I don't think that he wants that, seems he wants to spar. You know fight." is interrupted as the wolf walked up to her sister.

Looking from the wolf then to Makoto then back to Mizuirono Akane sighs.  "Dat it huh?" is asked as she turned back to her drink. Pulling it to her lips she downs it, the pulp and the concentration of alcohol that had settled there in one gulp. With a long, heavy sigh she spun the stool to face the beach. Standing she seemed to be fine, until she took that first step. Stumbling she almost falls on her face. But she quickly recovers and staggers onto the beach. Looking back she places an arm on her shoulder.  "Wat you waitin' on boy-o?" is asked. As she rotated her arm to loosen herself up.

The barkeep shook his head in amazement, the girl had downed seven Cocktails before taking eleven with her. And now she more or less had drank an entire cup of one of the hardest wines he had available to him. The fact she could stand much less walk was a testament to how tolerate she was to alcohol. She must be a heavy drinker back where she is from. ~


----------



## Laix (May 21, 2014)

_Edie Nakano_
 *THE CHŪNIN EXAMS*
 *PART 19*



As Kyo leaped out of the water like a startled cat, Edie couldn't help but cackle like a wicked witch. Her plan which made clever use of medical techniques had gone _perfectly_. The usually cocky and full-of-himself Minami was wriggling and wrangling on the beach of the pond, completely naked for all the blushing wildlife to see.

"Oh, what's wrong Kyo~? Did I miss a spot?" She asked sarcastically, her fake smile cracking into more cackles. 

"You did your damage!!" He yelled, ushering her away. "Just stay over there!"

"Wait, I'm a medical ninja! I can help!"

As Edie climbed out of the water, she gave her hair a shake and adjusted her bikini bra while Kyo lay in agony as if he wasn't even there. However, the cruel heiress had had her fun. This was just a slice of the revenge she had planned for him. If she weighed it out, this would technically be revenge for being rude to her when they first met. She still had the revenge for the kiss, further rudeness, the party and all the things he's done in the Forest of Death.

Edie was the kind of girl who only forgot when you'd wronged her after she'd made it even. She always had to be one floor above you.

"Cover yourself while I do this." Picking him up, she sat him against a branch while he tensed with pain. Hesitantly and careful not to touch anywhere below the ribs, she hovered her hands above the wound and began the healing process.

"As I said, this is the last time I heal you. Lose a limb, I don't care. You can stop the bleeding with like, your other hand or something."
​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (May 21, 2014)

*Makoto Ha*

NANAKO RESIDENCE

_________________​
*Duel with a new friend;*


This girl was really friendly. I think, outside of Ren-san, she's the only one to have ever accepted one of my random challenges; always a good sign that the other person was a shinobi of great virtues and a rigorous upbringing. With that in mind, it would have been an insult to hold back against her, wouldn't it? She accepted my duel with her full integrity, and I would return that gesture! Still, this was an exciting occasion; I knew coming to the beach would be worth it in the end. I call it Makoto's Instincts. "Excellent! Looks like I've found a new *RIVAL*!" I exclaim cheerfully. 

Seemingly, Akane-san wanted me to make the first move. She likely wanted to test out how I fought first before making her own moves, but from what her frame suggested, she was the speedy and nimble type like Ren. I rushed forward, accepting her invitation to make the decisive strike. Taking a run up, I leapt up into the air as I half closed the distance between her and I, my body rotating rapidly in the air like a spinning top as it flew towards her. Then, with a sudden thrust, a powerful kick lashed out at her. "*LEAAAAAAAAAF HURRICAAAAANE!*" I declared.
​


----------



## Kei (May 21, 2014)

_[Chunin Exams; Forest of Death]
[The Small Flame of Fuzenkagure; Kyo Minami]
[Sugar and Spice...]_​
?I?ll try not to ask for your help then?? 

He hissed, though it was a perfect moment for retaliation, but he didn?t take it. The pain in his chest was almost too much to bear. Kyo closed his eyes, dear god up in heaven why him, why today, why this female? Any other girl he would be find with, she didn?t have to be beautiful but he just wanted someone to work with. Though thinking along that line he looked up Edie for a minute, something had been itching at him for the longest of times. 

?You decided on becoming a medical ninja, or at least specialized in their techniques.? Kyo noted from their exchange, ?You don?t really take me as a girl who would sit up in a hospital with a sick patient or coddle someone when they aren?t feeling well. Try not to take an offense to what I?m trying to say, that power you showed back their seemed to be fit for the front lines than what medical ninjas are known to do.?

He sighed as he put his head on the tree and hissed in a breath, ?You don?t have to answer me, either way I doubt we?ll talk to each other later.? Kyo said looking at the trees, the smoke was still going and the afternoon sun was setting. How long has it been since the whole exchange between them for him not to notice this. Kyo closed his eyes, he was being ran around so much that he was losing track of time, but it didn?t matter, because somewhere in the back of his head the young heir was having a bit of fun.

As she started the healing process Kyo closed his eyes and steadying his breathe. It felt weird, but at the same time good. He felt himself relax against the palm of her hand, but knowing her she would do something later, but he?ll handle it when the time comes.  For right now Kyo allowed himself to relax and slowly he felt himself slip, he was tired, really tired, but at the same time this was still the forest of death, and leaving his life in the hands of the girl before him seemed to be the worst thing for him to do.

?That felt nice?? Kyo mumbled a bit as he got up from her hand and touched his chest. Almost like new if it wasn?t for the simple fact that he was going to die from it. He shook his red hair and looked up at the girl, the feeling of brushing her hair was died down by the feeling of fear that his arm might be broken off if he did something like that. 

He brushed his hair back from his eyes as he looked at her, ?Don?t change your occupation, power aside, you also have a knack for healing.? He moved chest up and didn?t feel an ounce of pain like he did before, ?Ha, I wonder if I would be good at healing? Ha, let me not joke around the old folks might have a heart attack if I don?t take over the clan.?


----------



## Laix (May 21, 2014)

_Edie Nakano_
 *THE CHŪNIN EXAMS*
 *PART 20*

As she circulated her chakra through his body, repairing the damage done by the troublesome Mirai Haruno, Kyo struck up small talk conversation between the two, referencing her abilities as a medical ninja. 

"You decided on becoming a medical ninja, or at least specializing in their techniques. You don't really take mas a girl who would sit up in a hospital with a sick patient or coddle someone when they aren't feeling well."

Edie paused for a short moment as he said that, her interest peaked. He was... He was strangely correct. She wasn't even the type to wait longer than three minutes for Alisa to brew her skimmed latte, so why would she sit up in the drab, depressing Konoha hospital tending to old people? Then there's the germs, the diseases, the bacteria, the rudeness of some patients. It really wasn't the life for her, yet she was heading down that route.

"Try not to take any offense to what I'm trying to say. That power you showed back there seemed to be fit for the front lines than what medical ninja are known to do."

Edie now began asking herself a similar question. Why was she a medical ninja? When did her path in life go down this route? 

"You don't have to answer me. Either way, I doubt we'll talk to each other later."

Wait, that's it. She just remembered something, the very reason why she was a practitioner of the medical arts. In hindsight, its quite a pathetic and contradicting reason given her current skill and mind set. 

Kyo gave his torso a stretch, trying out his revitalized strength. He gave his red locks a shake and looked up at a silent Edie. Usually she would've snapped his neck for being so intrusive with his questions, but there was a little bit of her that felt a bit guilty for her little prank. It was only a small fraction, don't get her wrong. Maybe it was because he didn't react so bad or didn't try to fight her as she secretly hoped. Edie Nakano loved conflict, it was a secret fact. So when there was none, it felt a bit redundant and that essentially made Edie Nakano, as a person, redundant.

"Don't change your occupation," Kyo insisted. "Power aside, you also have a knack for healing." He began to ramble on slightly, jokingly asking if he would be good at healing. Edie couldn't help but smirk to herself at the thought of Kyo Minami being a medical ninja. The guy was so full of himself, so cocky, so alpha that it just wouldn't fit. 90% of the few boys at the Academy are either metrosexual or homosexual. There was a small pause between Kyo's joke before she answered his question from earlier, seemingly out of the blue.

"The reason why I became a medical ninja?" Her voice was a bit sweeter and much calmer in tone. Edie wasn't completely sure why she wasn't raging about. "Well, I'll be a bit honest. I never had a talent for anything. I was always the sort of... Dumb one, I guess. Actually, no I did have a talent and that was wrapping boys around my finger, including my Daddy who got me into the prestigious Academy. It was better than my other option which was to redo the Ninja Academy, so I just accepted it. Of course, they only teach medical ninjutsu and techniques related to it, so..."

Edie picked up her shirt and squeezed the water out of it, straightening out the school logo imprinted on the front.

"You know this place is so exclusive they only accept something like two hundred students across five or six years? Thankfully Daddy has loads of connections and such that he got me in with ease. A few 'donations' to the school, a new swimming pool, training facilities, bankrolling the board of directors. You've probably heard of him, Natsu Nakano?"

Her voice broke into a light chuckle as she slipped on her shirt, pulling it over her breasts. 

"He's funding these exams. Although there's supposedly multiple beneficiaries or whatever, he's the main one and it's not because he cares about any of you, or even me. It's just money Kyo, money money money."

Now she was rambling and thought she was probably boring Kyo. Wait, when did she suddenly care what someone thought about her? So what it was boring him, he was going to listen because she's Edie Nakano and- Ugh, strangely this act was getting boring. It began to feel false and maybe a bit too far. Seeing how Kyo immediately forgave her for that prank, it had her thinking about forgiveness and exactly what it is. 

"Anyway..." 

Edie adjusted the buckle of her pouch, her voice going back into its usual tone. She'd resolved to not worry about any of these stupid soft thoughts creeping into her mind and continue on with the mission. If she got too nice with Kyo, he'd think it would be okay to have his way with her and she wouldn't be keeping her dog in place, would she? 

"We need to get going. I'm willing to bet someone's already grabbed the flag and its because we've just been standing around here doing stupid shit and fucking up stupid people. I- I mean, uh... We, need to think of a way to locate this stupid thing."
​


----------



## Kei (May 21, 2014)

_[Chunin Exams; Forest of Death]
[The Small Flame of Fuzenkagure; Kyo Minami]
[Sugar and Spice...]_​
There she goes again, giving that dedicated look and smile. There she goes confusing the shit out of Kyo and his ever loving mind. He didn?t know how to respond, but he didn?t mind if this was the Edie he got to know first than the one he got to know during the wedding crap. There was no doubt in his mind that he would have liked spending time with this Edie she was showing to him now. That smile that seemed to be young and confused, not that smirk that thought she knew it all, and those eyes which seemed just the same way. 

It was a trap, which was the only thing Kyo could think about the whole entire time she was talking. It was a major trap and she was there to set him up. He would fall for it like the idiot he was, and then get hurt because he poked his head in something that he wasn?t supposed to know. Although, when she talked about her future, about her dreams, and about her work Kyo couldn?t help but take notice of her a bit. Kyo brushed his hair back as he put on his shirt and pants, he listened to her, the way she talked about her dad and about the school, even herself. Kyo listened to it all, if he didn?t have a few scars from being with her this whole time. Kyo would have thought this girl was just a girl trying to make her way in life?

He debated with himself with saying anything to the girl at first, but felt like she opened up to him enough to where he could comment. Though she was such a girl that he didn?t know if that was actually his place. Kyo tagged alongside her, still trailing behind some, but still close enough where people could see he was there with her. He was falling for that damn trap again, the one he was always set up in. Where she would do something he would deem cute or sweet, and then later on he would want to run the opposite direction. 

?I don?t know if this is my place to say.? God damn it and now he was talking, but he looked at her, ?But you are strong, really strong, and plus despite your horrible bed side manners. You are a great medic in the making.?

Kyo looked her straight in the eye as he voiced his next opinion, ?If we meet again on the outside, I want to fight the woman who had the strength to fucking cause an earthquake. No cameras, just me and you going at it.? He looked up straight into the trees, ?No games either nor fucking around, because I think one day you?ll be even someone that even I could be jealous of.?

Kyo went ahead of her as he jumped into the trees, ?I just thought about another talent you have Princess.? He said from above the trees, ?And that talent is despite everything that happened, you still have strength and resolve to push forward?And that is an amazing talent to have nowadays.?


----------



## Laix (May 21, 2014)

_Edie Nakano_
  *THE CHŪNIN EXAMS*
  *PART 21*

​
They walked through the forest, a small distance between them. Edie was naturally leading the way to nowhere, walking blindly through the forest with Kyo tagging along behind her like an obedient pup. By now, she had concluded that bringing Kyo along to help her find the flag was a bad idea seeing as he has no recon skills what-so-ever.

So why didn't she just drop him?

"I don't know if this is my place to say..." 

The sentence that carved through the silence garnered a glance from Edie, who listened to hear what he was going to say. She had a feeling he was going to be overly intrusive and try to get personal with her. Already she was regretting her little confession just now.

"... But you are strong, really strong."

Edie was taken aback by his compliment. She wanted to just flick her hair and nod along, like 'yeah, I know I'm strong, what's new?' But it seemed so surprising to hear him say that. It was like your enemy admitting you're better than them.

"And plus, despite your horrible side manners, you are a great medic in the making."

"Heh..." Edie rolled her eyes at his comment on his manners, only for her azure pupils to land on his in a moment of eye contact. It didn't feel awkward at all.

"If we meet again on the outside, I want to fight the woman who had the strength to fucking cause an earthquake. No cameras, just me and you going at it. No games either nor fucking around, because I think one day you'll be someone that even I could be jealous of."

The girl was unsure how to reply, choosing to just carry on listening as he leaped into the air for the tree branches. She followed after him, watching him talk.

"I just thought about another talent you have Princess, and that talent is despite everything that has happened, you still have strength and resolve to push forward... And that is an amazing talent to have nowadays."

Okay, she was starting to feel a bit sick from all this cheese and sugar. One compliment was enough, but now Edie couldn't help but feel he was being false and just trying to worm his way into her pants. That's the Kyo Minami she's known so far and it's hard to change your opinion of someone you've just met. Actually, she truthfully wasn't sure what to think. This just seemed to be the easiest option.

As they dashed through the trees, bouncing from branch to branch in an unsynchronized motion that showed their lack of coordination. Edie looked down at the blur beneath their feet, taking in everything he'd said. How could she respond? Half of her wanted to just give him a punch to the face, make him feel that monstrous strength he keeps worshiping just for being such an irritating, intrusive little rat. On the other hand, she wanted to just talk more with him, carry an actual conversation. 

Her misandric tendencies weren't even crossing her mind.

"I'm not... I'm not as strong as you think, okay? Yeah, I could kick your ass. I could kick a lot of people's asses but..." Edie looked down at her arms that were close to being completely torn off her just earlier in the day. That moment of weakness where she felt her life slip away because the one true villain in her life hadn't come to her rescue was something that ashamed her. She couldn't believe that she hadn't noticed the 'curse' had her at its mercy. Edie was nothing without it, it was slowly defining her and forming the 'monster' label she feared so much.

And while that whole scenario played out, he was there, witnessing it all. Yet, he didn't seem to judge her or anything. Although he still doesn't know about it, he was still so compassionate. Edie couldn't wrap her head around it, why he was so nice to a rival of all people.

"Forget me, you're the different one. How can you be so nice to people, especially your enemy? You wasn't supposed to help me back there. You was supposed to finish me off after you cut me..." The Nakano shook her head with a light, almost sarcastic chuckle. "All that talk about beating me up and killing me..."

"You're full of shit, Kyo."​


----------



## Cjones (May 21, 2014)

*Chunin Exams IX*

As the genin dashed through the forest, Ran Haruno laid hidden among the shrubbery of the forest. Once she was deep enough in the forest, a thought crossed her mind it was the perfect chance to get a heads up on the competition. That is what shinobi do right? Deception, stealth and sneak attacks? Reaching into her pack Ran checked for all her equipment: 2 kunai, a flash bomb, a gas mask, some wire, and her little surprises, that were whipped up for her by a certain medical genius. The kunoichi felt a little giddy ready to try out the little surprises that were personally made for her.

_Flashback; 4 weeks before Chunin Exams_
"Hisashi-sama, you are in here aren?t you?" Ran quietly asked while knocking and entering into one of the medical labs. The silver haired medical ninja had just thrown a bouquet of flowers clear out the window that were sent to Minori. Though he kept the note, putting it into a lone drawer that was nearly over filled with them before turning his attention to his visitor. 

"Ugh please don?t call me sama, I?m not that old Ran.? He objected. ?But what can this ol sexy beast do for you?" Hisashi asked folding his hands and placing his elbows on a table. Ran twiddled her fingers, nervous about asking him for a favor since he had done so much for her already since she?d started working in the hospital. 

"Well, I was wonder, c-can I ask an f-favor of you?" She spoke meekly. 

?Shoot." He simply told her.

"A-alright?well as you know the chunin exams are coming up and...I was wondering could you make me something.? Her voice trailed off at the end, she was clearly afraid of asking whatever it was. 

_?Oh, this is so stupid. He?s going to be in the chunin exams too. Why would he help the completion??_ The more she thought to herself, the dumber she felt doing this.

?And that something is?.?" He left the sentence open hoping she would finish. She stayed quiet for a few minutes which prompted Hisashi to place his forehead against hers and she immediately started blushing. 

?W-w-what?re you doing!??

?You were fidgeting and sweating, so I thought you had a cold or sumthin because you weren?t saying anything. But you?re fine.? 

?Oh n-n-no I?m not sick or anything. I, ummm, sorry this is crazy, I don?t even.? She was basically babbling at this point. 

?Just say it.? There was a little bass in his voice as he spoke, causing Ran to tense up before Hisashi told her to let out a large breathe and speak. 

?I was wondering if you could?make me some sleep bombs.? She finally muttered. 

A very unusual request Hisashi thought as he leaned back onto the table. 

?....Sure, why the hell not, it's best to use any resource you can. That's what we ninjas do after all." He said matter of factly. "But let me go get Minori-obasan, since she has a thing against me mixing chemicals without her around at the moment. "
_End_

_?Better now than later.?_ She thought.

*BAM*

The sudden vibration tossed her to the ground. Pulling herself back together her eyes fell upon the sight of a gigantic spider that loomed over a freshly made hole. From her distance, it was hard to make out, but she was sure there were one or two people riding atop the spider. Collecting her barrings she eased her way over to the scene being very careful to among the bushes in the forest to mask her presence as she steadily approached. 

?Wait?isn?t that!?? 

_With Masami_
With groans of pain Masami lifted herself from off the ground. Her hair clung around the shape of her face like glue, clothes torn, and blood streaming down the side of her face. Her breathing, while jagged, appeared to be calming down relatively fast, but for the moment she found herself unable to really do anything because of the shock of the fall. Masami looked up back to the spot she fell from. She knew he?d show himself sooner or later, but she hadn?t a clue he?d take it this far.

?See. I told you it would survive.? His voice was cold and uncaring. The giant cobra slide down the tree with great speed as it coiled itself around it and was still of great enough length to slide across the ground and peer down at Masami. At the top of the cobra stood Katashi, who looked down with condescending eyes. They held no feeling of remorse for what he did, so she could only imagine what he was thinking of doing next.

?I guess you are Hashirama-sama?s genetic copy. Any other genin probably wouldn?t have survived, let alone have been able to move after a fifty foot odd fall.? Masami couldn?t tell whether it was praise or if he was just patronizing her. Whichever one it was, he seemed to smile right after. ?You truly are a genetic freak.? 

?......?

?Oh, there?s someone I want you to meet.? Katashi pulled a cloth from behind him. It revealed platinum blonde hair and dark blue eyes, in the middle of his forehead was a huge crevasse like scar. He stood with a punkish disposition as he looked down at Masami alongside Katashi. As her eyes fell on him, they darkened, another familiar face. Her own cousin even went as far as to get help from this person, one of the many who made her feel as if she was nothing more than trash. 

?Inoyasha Yamanaka?? Katashi called out and in response the snake hissed wildly. ?And his brother is here too.? At the end of his words a loud screech pierced the air behind her as the spider from before descended from a web right behind her. He had her pinned down. 

?I thought it was a strange occurrence that the spider, instead of crushing me, rushed me over to this area.? Masami spoke as she rose to her feet. ?You would even request the help of the people who treated me like a complete outcast?? She already knew the answer, why she called out to him in such disbelief she had no clue. It was just the thought that he held so much contempt for her life that he would go out of his way to hurt her in such a way.

*Plip Plip Plip*

The blood flowing from her forehead hit the ground like a running faucet. 

?My original plan was to force you to watch as I reveal to the world the type of filth you are, but I ended up changing my mind.? 

_Outside_
?Ahhhh, that no good bastard of mines. When I get my hands on him.? Akemi was ready to explode as she prepared to burst into the forest. There was no way she was going to let get away from this. Revealing family problems for the entire world to see? Just what was going through is mind to even come with such an obscene idea. 

?Wait.? Minori pulled on her arm, stopping her.

?Why?re you stopping me? That little fool is going to make things worse than they are. Let me go.? Akemi yelled at her as she tried to pull her arm away, but to no avail. Once Minori had her grip in, there was practically no way of escaping. 

?Let me go Minori. You remember how Masami was right? If he goes and does this-.? 

?You can?t keep coddling Masami, Akemi.? She hit a nerve as Akemi stopped in her tracks. ?I know how it is, but if you run in there you?ll automatically get Masami disqualified.? She explained. The other woman could only grit her teeth in frustration as she stared up at the monitor above. Minori was right and she knew that, but dammit did it make her feel so incredible weak not being able to stop such a thing right before her eyes.

?You?ll just have to trust that Masami can deal with this on her own.? 

_Inside the forest_
?Now I beat you into submission and make you reveal the truth about herself. It?ll be all the most satisfying forcing you to take the responsibilities for your actions.? On his shoulder the coyote from the hatched egg laid comfortably as it too looked down upon her. In its eyes she could see her reflection or perhaps it was the reflection of how Katashi perceived her. 

?We?ll beat Masami down and force it out.? On his order the snake and the spider lunged at her simultaneously. There was barely any time for her to put her hands up, the shock of the fall was still affecting her body. She had nowhere to run or a way to defend herself. 
​


----------



## Laix (May 21, 2014)

_Ryoko Hyūga_
_The Legend of the Valkyria_

​
 "Ungh..."

 Ryoko  opened her eyes to a splitting headache and blurred vision. The  searing  pain forced her to lay back against the pillow she was sleeping  on,  blinking her eyes a few times to try and force the blur away.  Light soon  came back, revealing her surroundings to be Edie's  overly-feminine  bedroom. Sat at the end of the bed was Alisa with a  solemn look along  with two of Natsu's bodyguards at the door, stood in  black suits and  shades with their hands firmly held on their crotch.

 "Alisa? Why... Why am I here?" She groaned, putting in all her strength to her elbows just to lean up. 

 "Shhhhh...."  The Head Maid picked up a  wet towel and squeezed the warm water into a  wooden bucket before  pressing against Ryoko's forehead. "You shouldn't stress your body, Ryoko-san. You suffered a nasty injury."

 "Injury? But wasn't we in Natsu's office? I-I don't understand---"

 "Umm..."  Alisa looked over her shoulder  at the guards, who appeared to be  conversing about something -  otherwise, distracted. She leaned in close  to Ryoko and whispered in  her ear. "There was a  big commotion in the  office. The guards used 'necessary force' to get to  Kuriyama, which  included knocking you out with a punch. I'm terribly  sorry, Ryoko-san! I  would've tried to stop them, but..."

 "It's fine. I can take over from here."

 Ryoko  wrapped her hands around her temples, a green glow forming around  her  palms. It remained for about a minute as Ryoko healed her minor  but  painful wound. Seeing that the Hyūga was more than capable herself,   Alisa picked up the bucket and tossed the cloth inside.

 "Again, my apologies. Mr Nakano has said you can still remain to spectate the exams if you wish!"

 "That won't be necessary, but thanks. I need to find Dr. Kuriyama," Ryoko insisted as she got up from the fluffy bed and walked towards the door, stumbling slightly on her step. 

 "Wait! You can't see Kuriyama right now!" 

 Ryoko shot a glare at Alisa.

 "Why not?"

 "Well,  she... She attacked Mr. Nakano because  of their argument over Edie and  broke several of his ribs... Because of  that, she was arrested and  thrown into a holding cell while Mr. Nakano  consults his lawyers on  whether he should press charges. Its a really  bad situation, Ryoko!  Kuriyama-sama could lose her role at the school  as well as her title...  Then again, it was wrong to attack Mr. Nakano  like that..."

 This  was bad. Was Natsu really going that far as to put Kuriyama in  prison?  While Ryoko had always had a positive opinion of Natsu up until  now, Dr.  Yui looked like she had genuine reason to be furious with  Nakano. Now  that's two people who actively speak poorly of Natsu  Nakano's character,  one of them being perhaps the most respected person  in Ryoko's life.  She couldn't ignore it or brush it aside. 

 She had to speak to Kuriyama and get some answers.

 "Fine..." Ryoko pushed past the guards, heading down the hallway with Alisa following behind with panic. 

 "If they've locked Kuriyama-sensei up, I'll just have to break her out!"​


----------



## Cjones (May 21, 2014)

*Chunin Exams X*

?MASAMI.? A female?s voice summoned her attention. Another genin, a leaf genin, slide across the ground toward her. ?COVER YOUR MOUTH.? She yelled as she reached into bag behind her. 

"BOMB IN THE HOLE!" She yelled tossing two round metallic object ahead of her. They erupted in a haze of grey she ran through the smoke clouds with her gas mask on, grabbing Masami by the arm. 

"Come on, they won?t last that long." As Katashi and his crew began thrashing about in the smoke cloud, Masami and this other genin ran on ahead. 

?I?ve no clue who you are, but thank you.? She said gratefully. 

?I?m sorry. My name is Ran Haruno. I know you don?t know me, but Hisashi-sama talks about you all the time.? Masami was slightly taken aback her respective tone for Hisashi?sama? ?He mentioned you on more than one occasion, so when I saw you in trouble, I knew I had to help.? They ran few meters as they talked until.

?A swamp.? Ran said surprised. The disgusting murky water was almost enough to her throw up. It reeked, was muddy, and she could have sworn she saw a dead body floating around in there. 

"Allow me. I?m sure I can-" Masami was interrupted as she ducked to evade a kunai. ?Paper bomb.? The paper attached to its end began to sizzle, then erupted in the murky water sending both girls sliding backward to avoid the explosion. A rumbling resonating in the earth, it was like a freight training racing through the forest, as fragmented rocks pierced into the sides of the tress that made up the gruesome forest. Both girls turned to see the cobra tearing everything apart as it slithered across the ground toward their location. 

?It wore off already. It?s probably even less potent against such giant animals.? Ran spoke aloud.

?Look out.? Masami warned. The cobra twirled around with great momentum, lunging its tail forward, mowing down every single tree that was in its way. It seemed as if it was toppling the entire forest as one after another fell over causing a great ruckus throughout the forest, until it reached its mark where the kunoichi were, who catapulted off the ground, leaving the tail to collide harshly with a particular mighty perennial plant that didn?t even so much as budge at the impact. While the shock from the force of the blow vibrated the tree, the sound was completely different than the rest, as if it was completely hollow. Something that noticed as she coasted through the air. 

?Pay attention.? 

*Clang Clang Clang*

Masami sword made Katashi?s kunai blow for blow before he managed a skillful kick to the gut on their last collision, sending her to the ground. Acrobatically Masami rebounded, turning through the air, and landing gracefully on one foot. Katashi hit the ground soon after, bolting after Masami, the sound of their metallic weapons ringing as he relentlessly pursued her. Forcing her back toward the murky swap, from above, the giant arachnid crashed to the earth and began a rushed assault toward the Senju princess. 

?Masami, look out.? Ran yelled as she try to make her way over only to be swatted away by the snake?s tail, bouncing brutally off the ground. There was nowhere for Masami to go this time. Both her exits were blocked. If she turned her attention toward the spider, there was no telling what kind of damage Katashi would be able to do, the same thing for the spider that was charging at her. 

_?If only I had better control of the mokuton.?_ Masami pondered as she found her precarious position to grow even more dangerous by the second. _?Maybe?just maybe.?_ Her thoughts began to wonder as she watched the look on her cousin face as they traded blows. 

_?Maybe I should just tell the world, drop out and?quit.?_ 

*FASH*

An eruption of water akin to a geyser appeared behind the Masami as she suddenly found her back hitting something solid. Katashi?s face held a look sudden look of astonishment which loosened his grip, allowing to push and kick him a few feet away from her. Finally some room to breathe, the Senju turned around to be meet with the eyes of the gargantuan spider, staring straight at her, stopped dead in its tracks. The solid structure behind her was; in fact, that of another person who was firmly planted into the ground, holding the spider back with nothing more than brute strength. A raven locks hidden under a hat of red, immediately she knew who it was. 

?You alright?? 

?Thanks to you, yes. You have my gratitude, Marietta.? Masami replied. 

?Urrrrrrgh.? Marietta mustered the strength she had starting from her legs on up to arms as she lifted the massive animal over head in a great display of strength, dangling just over her head, then tossing off into the mighty tree that stood just outside the swamp. It collided with a hollow thud, falling flat on its back. The awakening Ran was quite visible impressed as she watched such a monstrous display of strength. 

_?She completely deadlifted that spider.?_ Ran thought. 

?Seems like you?ve got yourself a motley crew. Another one you fooled?? Katashi spoke up looking at Marietta. ?Just who are you?? He questioned. 

Marietta simply folded her arms while she turned around to face him. 

?Nessuno di affari tuoi.? 

(?None of your damn business.?)​


----------



## Bringer (May 21, 2014)

*Ryu Reikon*

The forest of death... It definitely lived up to its name. In this scenery everything tried to kill you, rather it was the poisonous vegetation that tempted the hungry participants of the exam, to the dangerous animals that could overwhelm the weaklings of the exams, thus saving the elite the trouble. As Ryu ventured out, it wasn't long until smoke filled the skies as the flames utilized the trees as fuel to grow larger. The young prince originally was going to stay on task and try to locate the flag, but with no leads he took the second best course of action. He'd get the jump on other contenders and kill them... By doing this there will be less competition in the exam.

In fact he was already in the middle of doing that. There he stood facing two shinobi with all of his transformation techniques activated. However unlike his previous battles the dragon prince had a new trick up his sleeve... The dragon tail. As the two shinobi contemplated their next move, Ryu's tail moved around in the air as his arms were crossed. Wrapped around by the tail was those two shinobi's teammate, a weakling of a Kunoichi. The tail had not only restrained her arms, but also suspended her midair. 

By doing this he had made attacking him almost impossible. If the two ninja were to used ranged tools or ninjutsu, he'd simply position his tail in the way where the kunoichi would be used as a meat shield. He could literally position her in the way of any attacks, rather it come from the front, left, right, or behind. However there was one limitation... An attack from above. Due to the length of tail being shortened due to it wrapping around the kunoichi, he couldn't position her above his head. 

The prince examined their headbands. "Ninja from the leaf." He stated with his monotone voice. As he began speaking his hostage began to yell again, prompting him to slam his tail against a nearby tree, causing the girls head to brutally hit it, effectively knocking her unconscious. As expected the more serious looking shinobi kept his cool while the other one began yelling profanities and swears at the prince. "As I was saying... It is said you shinobi carry the will of fire. From my understanding of this so called "will of fire" is the thing that keeps you weak. Putting others before yourself is illogical.  If you truly wanted to win you'd disregard this girls safety and attack me. Why worry about this girls life? It'll only get you killed." His voice remained emotionless, however there was a hint of curiosity. 

"A pity, you have nobody. Nobody to care about... And nobody to care for you." Ryu raised an eyebrow.

"Heh... It's just something the likes of you will never know." Suddenly the two shinobi got in a fighting stance.

"We'll coordinate our attacks carefully so we won't hurt Kaigo!"  The two shinobi charged forward.

"Fools." Ryu lowered his arms that were crossed to reveal his dragon like claws, and with the girl still wrapped around his tail he charged forward as well.


----------



## Bringer (May 21, 2014)

*Ryu Reikon*

Ryu rested against a tree as he stared at the three fresh dead bodies. As predicted... There will of fire only solidified their death. It was a shame, they probably could've beat him too if they hadn't hesitated whenever the prince used the girl as a shield. He remembered when the two of them finally succumbed to their injuries, and they fell. The feisty of the two shinobi said something that stuck with Ryu.

____________________________

"W-What is this to you! A game!" 

"No." He hovered his claws over the teen... He was going to be the last of his team to die. "It's life."

_____________________________

The prince brought his hands to his pockets and pulled out an egg. He had arrived to the Chunin exams late, and didn't get a chance to see what his animal was. Sure he found doing so would prove pointless, as for one he didn't quite believe it to be accurate, and two he already knew what animal belonged to him. The dragon, an animal that represents nobility and power. As the egg seeped the teens chakra, what emerged made the dragon prince feel genuine surprise. "A snake?"


----------



## luffy no haki (May 21, 2014)

*Uchiha Akaya/Liquid Time*

*White is not my lucky color I​*
I don?t know what the captain is thinking but it?s not funny. It?s rare for me to get a free day and I mean a real free day, one with no princess, no Hokage-sama sending me on missions with the ANBU squad, no Ryoga-sama sending me on his "secret and absolutely necessary" missions. Certainly I went with the princess to that beach party thingy today but I ended up going because of my own will since I wasn?t forced by anyone to go; only thing I think is a shame is that i wasn?t able to talk with girl of the big knockers. Once I am done with changing my clothes, I look at the mirror in my room, I see myself wearing the regular ANBU uniform but if there?s something different is my tattoo, some people may not get the difference right away but it is clearly not the same as the usual mark of the Black Ops.

That mark is there to constantly remind me that i am a special case. I would give everything away to stop being a _special case_ and become your normal Uchiha, but that?s not possible at this point. I proceed to stretch my body a little before taking my cat ANBU mask and place it on my face. Once I?ve made sure that no one is around, I leave my house. Apparently i gotta meet the captain at the roof of the Hokage tower so he can explain the new mission to me. I?m still kinda bothered that i was requested today but I can?t help it, if it?s a two man mission there must be something that I should be able to do.

It took me some minutes to reach the place but i was relatively fast. As I reach the rooftop I can see a black-haired shinobi with an eagle mask, waiting for me. The mask is what confirms that he is indeed the captain of my squad."Sorry for being late, captain"I let out as I bow; if you wonder why I am bowing to him well, it?s only a thing about respecting people with a higher rank. I know that technically in the Black ops, the rank means nothing but the fact that he is my leader during dangerous missions doesn?t change."It?s fine, lynx."yeah that?s my code name, the only one who calls me little cub is Kaito-san, I have no particular feelings about this code name but still it kinda sounds like I am weak.

"May I ask what is this mission about?" I asked trying not to sound rude, certainly it was weird for us to get missions just when the chunin exams are just around the corner since a lot of people gathers either as expectators or as participants and due to the fact that even people from the Black come, we are usually busy reforcing the security  and all of those things; last year I was assigned as part of Hokage-sama?s escorting squad. "Information gathering and assassination" was his answer and I could only sigh behind the mask, hopefully I won?t have to kill innocent people like last time.

I look as the captain takes out a photograph from one of his pockets and hands it to me. I fix my gaze on the picture, and what i see surprises me a little, wasn?t this an important person in the land of fire? just as important as that guy I killed a while ago, you know the vegetable seller who actually was a drug seller."Her name is Hanejima Kotomi, she is the wife of Hanejima Jairo a very influential man who surprisingly seems to be a honest man in spite of his conceited behavior"then he pointed at the woman in the pic"However he has the bad habit of making just whatever his wife says. That wouldn?t be a problem if she were a good girl and kept her sight just on the growth of her businesses but no."I listen carefully at what he is saying and start to get my own conclusions.

"According to the information Hawk-kun?s team acquired in their last mission, she may be into some shaddy businesses with a certain dangerous person. Our task is to confirm this, get as much info as possible and if necessary, finish her off." I see so she just started to jump into something she shouldn?t have.

"I understand. But how will we do it? will we kidnap the woman, interrogate and kill her?"I made a very obvious question. If she was so important, she woudl definitely have someone protecting her, maybe even shinibi hired as bodyguards.

"Don?t worry. I?ll tell you the whole plan once we are there, just concentrate on reading and remember well every sngle detail of her profile as we advance."is what he said and I only nodded but it was then that a weird question came out from his mouth.

"By the way, do you know how to dance?"


----------



## Chaos Theory (May 22, 2014)

*Chūnin Exams|Zansatsu*

*[Forest of Death,  Konohagakure]​*​

[Chūnin Exams XVIII]​
_?Death is terrifying because it is so ordinary. It happens all the time.? _
- Susan Cheever​
From the brush a Kunai is thrown, it's razor edge cuts through the open air. The tool misses Satoshi's hand by a mere hair's breath and buries deeply into the tree's bark.  "Zansatsu!" a voice rang as the sound of feet sliding across the ground can be heard. With a sigh Satoshi shakes the curved Kunai in the Kunoichi's face before turning to the Shinobi that had addressed him. Before him stood a very familiar face, above his brow a Sunagakure headband glistened in the filtered light.  "Are you listening to me Zansatsu?" is asked as the boy pulled a second Kunai from his tool kit.  "What do you want?" is asked a hint of venom clinging to the words.  "Just let her go Zansatsu, I don't know what your agenda is. But you've proven your point with her. You don't have to do this." is stated as he tried to reason with the boy. 

 "I don't have to explain why 'this' is happening." is replied as he started to turn back to the Kunoichi.  "You know me Zansatsu, we graduated in the same Academy class." is declared as he shook the weapon at the puppeteer as he walked up and pass Doru who was laying in pieces on the ground. Covered in blood and gore.  "You know I'm a person of my word, I could have sunk that blade in the back of you head, but I feared I'd have stabbed the girl, this one. However, won't miss it's mark at such close range." is added. Satoshi sighed and turned his gaze back to the boy. Dropping the curved blade he allows his hand to fall back to his side,  "Good, you understand don't you, your weakness in this scenario. So far from you little toy." is stated, a grin falling sliding across his features.

 "Now, let her go Zansatsu and we'll pretend that me walking in on you torturing someone never happened, yes?" is asked as he kept his blade trained on the white haired Suna Ninja.  "There is but one thing that should be understood Arata" is stated as those green eyes fall from Arata's gaze,  "This is the Forest of Death. There are no allies here." is stated. From behind him one of Doru's arms fire from the ground and hook around Arata's face. Two fingers dig into the boy's right eye socket. With a quite pop vitreous and aqueous, a clear liquid and jelly like substance found in the eye, flow down the boy's cheek. It is quickly washes away, however, as blood gushes from the wound that was just gouged. Arata yelled in pain as he clawed at the puppet's hand.  "Secondly, me reattaching my threads at this distance is child's play." is added as the arm fell from the boy's face, pulling the crushed eye from it's home as it did. Flicking a finger, the arm as it fell circled around as the long Kunai slid from it's wrist.

The Genin wailed and dropped his Kunai as the blade tore through the back of his knee, the cap protrudes through his pants then is pushed aside as the long blade come completely though his leg. Satoshi then hold his hand up and spread his fingers out. As Arata tried to gather his thoughts and composure he hears what sounds like rattling bones, it was the other three arms of the puppet.  "Wait!",  "You graduated with me Arata, you know what the name Zansatsu means. Do you not?" is asked as the limbs slowly lifted from the ground. "We're both from Sunagakure!" is shouted as he tried to pull the puppet arm from his leg.  "Didn't you hear the loud mouth Arata? We're in the second leg of the exam, here there are no allies. Just a common goal of capturing a silly flag, then taking it back to the man." is replied as he pulled his hand toward his face. 

Like vipers the limbs fire forward and wrap around Arata's body. Pushing his arms against his torso Doru's fingers then bury into his ribs.  "You know, there is a tradition with the native people of our desert home. You know, the nomads that choose to live in isolation." is stated as blood starts to seep pass the marionette's fingers while they dig deeper into Arata's chest. Latching onto his ribs Satoshi continues,  "When someone is convicted of a high crime they have a punishment where they tie the offender back first to a large rock. Man or woman it matters little to this tribe and they cut their chest bare of any clothing. The high priest then prays to what ever god is in favor that season before he digs these specialized daggers into the convict's chest. Then after securing them into the ribs, they tie the eye sockets of the daggers off with rope."

"Then when all of that is done and the person is left begging for their lives, the two strongest most able bodied men are brought out. They are handed the ropes and stand on either side of the person. A single, powerful pair of yanks open the chest up, flaying the person like a bloody eagle." is stated as a grin started to form,  "Then, to finish the death sentence off. The head priest pulls the lungs from the body and sets them in the expose rib cage." is finished.  "Please",  "We don't have to go that far though my dear Arata" is stated as he clenched his fist. Any hope from the words spoken are dashed as the Genin feels his ribs being pulled. The mechanical force applied by the puppet is greater then what men can do, so with a ripping pop blood and muscle spray into the air as Arata's ribs are pulled open. Stringy meat and gristle fall from the torn flesh as the boy gasps. Being vertical instead of on his back gravity takes over and his innards spill onto the forest floor. Arata's mouth shakes and his teeth clatter as he tries to speak. 

Weakly his heart tries to pump, but with all the trauma it only shakes violently instead.  "Goodbye, Arata" is offered with a flick of his wrist Satoshi activates the second Kunai in the arm buried in Arata's leg. Then like a scorpion's tail it fires though the Genin's legs and up his torso. With a low thud it buries itself into the boy's heart which pops like a water balloon. A final wheeze slips from his lips and he slumps to the side.  "How do you like that Kunoichi?" is asked as he turned back to the woman he held captive. Tears steam down her face as she looked from him. Slipping another curved blade from his tool kit Satoshi pulled it up to her shirt,  "You've killed not only your kin, but now have caused the death of yet another Shinobi. Pretty good for a being tied up on both occasions." is chuckled lightly as he slid the blade across her cloths which cause her to shiver.  "Kill me" is begged,  "No, I've already told you, I'm carving short comings into your body. So you can remember this as long as you draw breath." ~


----------



## Chaos Theory (May 22, 2014)

*Chūnin Exams|Suzume*

*[Forest of Death, Konohagakure]*​

[Chūnin Exams XIX]​
 "NEE-SAN!" is yelled at the top of the blonde's head as she bounded to another tree limb. A shot sigh escapes her lips as she sits down. Tears start to form as she thought about what that rapist Kyo could be doing to Edie. All the unsavory things that he could be doing to her... what ever it is a rapist does when they force themselves on a person. In hindsight she probably should have asked Entitled Cow-San what she meant by that, but now she was in the thick of the forest of death with all these. These, as Nee-San would say, peasants. Stifling a tears she stands back up, she had to do this. She was going to cleave this rapist's balls off his body. 

Then, depending on what she found him doing she may just make him eat them, raw. She'd not even be  nice to cook them up for him either. With a jump she bounds deeper into the forest looking for Edie,  "Nee-San!" is yelled as she jumped and jumped and jumped. After what seemed like forever she comes to a clearing. Leaping down she sees the fence that she had cut through to get into the forest in the first place. The waterworks turn on for a second time as she falls to the ground.  "It's not fair, I can't find my Nee-San and she is in trouble. Entitled Cow didn't tell me how big this forest is, or how twisty and turny it is!" is yelled as she slammed her fist onto the ground. Small tremors carry across the ground from her unnatural strength, but in that moment of rage she has an epiphany and pops back to her feet.  "Ah HA!" is yelled as she slammed fist into an open palm.

 "Nee-San said that Entitled Cow has stupid eyes that can see thorough things, if I get to her, she'll help me find Nee-San with those stupid eyes!" is declared in success, and with about as much Tact as Edie as she just mentally volunteered Ryoko for the job without asking her. Little did she know, as she concocted her plans that Ryoko had her own worries to deal with as she and Dr. Kuriyama was confronting Mr. Nakano over Edie. With a hop the blonde is through the hole she'd cut into the fence.  "I can't waste any time, well not anymore than I've wasted in that forest." is stated as she pulled the weights from her shoulders, legs and arms. The final one drops from her waist and she stretches for a moment.  "There" she chirps happily, "That feels much better!" is added as she fired off. A small dust cloud fires from her feet as she runs down the streets of Konohagakure at a frightful rate. 

People can only look on in confusion as either wares or clothing flutter in the wake of the little girl.~

_-Forest of Death_

Gina lands by the fence that Suzume had cut through. Squatting she places a hand on the weights that the girl just minutes ago was wearing. A flustered expression crossed her lips, she'd looked all over the place for where the blonde may have entered the forest, only to find by the tracks that Suzume seemed to have doubled back into the village Standing she sighs, she couldn't leave now. Not with this hole in the fence. It'd make too easy an escape route for any of the forest's many deadly creatures.  "Yuu, you have a copy?" is asked as she pressed a button on a receiver. "Yeah, this is Yuu, what's wrong Gina?" a voice returned. "We have a breach along the Forest of Death's Fence between the sixteenth and seventeenth gate." is replied. Yuu remained silent for a moment, "Alright, I'm sending a containment team to your location now" is replied. A moment later a static pop happens and the connection is cut.  "Hurry, I have to find that troublesome girl. ~~        

_-Nakano Manor_

 "Entitled Cow-San!" Suzume yells as she burst into the large TV room, trying to be respectful as possible. She after all was about to ask Ryoko to find a girl she seemed to very much dislike. Alisa jumped at the slamming of the door,  "Suzume-Chan, you startled me" she stated as Alisa tries to calm her heart beat. "Sorry Alisa-San, is Entitle Cow in the bathroom, I have to ask her a favor!" is exclaimed as she started to turn. Alisa stood,  "Ryoko-Chan left already." is replied. Suzume frowned,  "Where?" is asked. Forgetting how Suzume can be Alisa replies honestly and lets it slip,  "Oh, she's going to visit Dr. Kuriyama in prison." she cupped her hands over her mouth and looked to the blonde who had a surprised look on her face,  "Little Nee-San is in PRISON!" is yelled. Suzume loved Dr. Kuriyama, she was like a little big sister to the girl. They had so much fun together. 

Turning on her heel Suzume was gone in a flash before the maid could even try to stop her.










​


----------



## LunarCoast (May 22, 2014)

Drunken Doge and Confusion​
Hikari was calm even up to the moment of smoke, her eyes still able to keep track of the two due to their thermal nature. Still this was of concern and she lashed forward with her claws in the third degree (blunt side) in an attempt to swipe at them both to the ground without causing too much damage. She had Hatori on her back and she could not risk killing him, but then the woman did something she did not expect. Two more bombs were thrown to the floor causing a explosion suddernly she finds herself blinded and in pain she quickly pulled back with her paw in the process, the scales of which had turned black seemingly heavily damaged by the flames it generated. 

She shook her head wildly for a moment before her vision began to return to normal and hissed, "Bitch." In panic looking around and flickering his tongue trying to catch a scent or sight of where they had gone but the rain and water made such endeavors impossible. Scanning her surroundings she gives up quickly, knowing her time in this world was limited, she had no chance.

Her eyes now turn to the canine who was now saying things she didn't quite understand, and the girl who was speaking in some sort of strange form of Japanese she shook her head again managing for the most part to get the translation and states, "He ran away, as did the girl with that boy."

She steps over to the scroll that had summoned her, and glares upon the contract two names she knew all too well. Hayabusa, "O-nii-san..." then the second Benten, perhaps the one that caused her most pain. She then turns her head noticing the owl and seemed to immidately recongise it, "April what the hell is she doing here... Ugh no time."

She rushed back to the girl and who had just pulled herself out of the earth and states, "Human, I would ask you your name but I cannot stay here much longer. So please do two things for me, first collect my blood put it in a vial or something. Second, that big scroll over their take it with you, put it somewhere safe, give it someone with the lineage capable of using it. I don't much care just keep it away from that man.

Please I would love to thank you for your help but I have no time. Just once you got my blood give it to that boy and the owl, if he asks why you can find that information in the scroll and explain. I will return the favour next opportunity I have but right now I need to go home and find out what the hell is going on. Understand?!"

Akarusa, Hatori​
Hatori stirs ever so slightly as he began to slowly wake up, he felt strange the wind brushed at his cheek with each leap Zyana, his vision blurs before fading out back into black. About a minute later the same happend again, this time feeling returning to his body he could feel the dampness of the blood at his body some of it now dried and his wounds no longer bleeding as it had been clogged up. He tried to move his head to atleast get a look at who was carrying him but once again his vision blacked out before he could do much more. This time voices could be heard from the blackness of his mind...

_Fate exsists, only if you let it. Humanity has pushed the boundries time and time again, nothing says you cannot do the same. Hatori, you proved that to yourself it is true you came here expecting death but instead you broke the chains of fate. Do not allow them to do it again._
_Who..... who are you?_
_I am Zyanno, I merely communicate through the blood of that blade. I am sorry but it's been hard to communicate with you until now, your mind is a blank slate nothing is blocking me. I have been trying since we first met._
_... Am I insane? Talking to a voice in my head..._
_ Hahaha... maybe but it's the insane ones who push the boundries. They called the man who said he would fly one day, insane but humanity pushed that boundry aswell._
_I...._

Five minutes pass, and he once again stired the feeling of shared warmth he manages to shift his head enough to get an idea as to who was now carrying him and utters the words, "Komodo....?" His voice still weak, he slowly again began fade into the black slate of his mind but just as quickly came back out of it openning his eyes more fully they continued to retain the golden eye colour which was diffirent from the last time they met. As feeling came back to his arms he grasp tightly, noticing Komodo wasn't in the best condition for carrying someone, he could atleast use what strength he had left to lift some of that strain.


----------



## LunarCoast (May 22, 2014)

Atlantic Storm said:


> *Ren Houki*
> 
> FOREST OF DEATH
> 
> ...



Ogama frowns; one annoyance after another was it? Hidden leaf hadn't changed in the slightest they would always have someone who would interfere or step out into the path. Still this one seemed more intelligent than the last, or maybe it was just dumb founded luck he avoided the water?

It was clear he was at a disadvantage in terms of knowledge, and so far many of the genin had surpassed his expectations. The century certainly left him behind in the dust, still they were below him in many ways he would truly be depressed if they could all keep up with him or would he? This merely meant there was more opportunity to find a new vessel.

The blue haired boy who stepped out spoke up in his direction. " Hello, old man. I'm sorry, but I'm going to have to take that flag from you. Do us both a favour and just hand it over, and you won't need to have your back thrown out."

Without a word he pressed one foot forward and used it to launch himself back towards the lake and draw several kunai with tags upon each throwing two forward, two to both flanks and another two behind. _If he knew of my battle and was intelligent as I am assuming he is he wouldn't have come alone. Therefore, where are the others hiding?_

Each Kunai hit its mark, and he merely stands in the centre watching the boy. "You have one minute of my time to indulge me. But I recommend you think carefully before attacking." bringing his weapon forward into a defensive stance, now using his offhand, rather than the damaged one. _Your move Konoha shinobi._


----------



## Atlantic Storm (May 22, 2014)

*Ren Houki*

FOREST OF DEATH

_________________​
*End of Search II;*



Ren Houki grimaced slightly as the kunai the man threw disappeared into the bushes. It looked like he knew that he wasn't working alone here, which dampened his element of surprise slightly. Despite that, however, he wasn't worried about the kunai hitting their marks: there was nobody planted behind him, and both J and K were fast enough to evade a kunai they could see coming from metres away. In any case, the sound of the explosion the tags would make would also likely mask their movements as they relocated anyway. It wasn't a huge concern, either way. As the elderly shinobi readied himself into a defensive stance, the Houki noticed that one of his hands seemed damaged. "_So he was damaged._" He thought to himself.

Still, though, he wasn't sure if that would be enough to let them win. Granted, their aim here was to get the flag the man held, not defeat him in combat. Trying to do the latter was a waste of energy and time, and the longer they stayed, the more likely they would be to attract potential enemies to the area as well. Removing the ribbon he used to tie his hair back, the shinobi let his hair fall free, which was the signal given for the attack.

Behind the Houki, in the darkness of the forest, a faint red glare could be made out, growing larger and more vivid as the projectile fell into sight. A red blur shot past Ren's face, flying just above the enemy's head. However, the javelin at the top was a decoy, hiding the spear hidden beneath the shadow. "_Kage shuriken no jutsu!_" After throwing the initial spear, the spearbearer immediately changed location, not eager to see an attack from the man after revealing his location with the powerful throw.

At the same time, the two Kumogakure swordsmen erupted from the bushes by the flank of the river, nothing more than a few scratches and patches of dirt on their face from the smoke of the explosion. Both threw a flurry of kunai at Ogama, with the intention to make him dodge, then readied their swords to strike him as he moved. "*We've got you now, you old bastard!*" J grinned. 

Meanwhile, the leader of the group stood still on the spot, unmoving as he watched the events unfold. It wasn't time to reveal the ruse quite just yet.​


----------



## Chaos Theory (May 22, 2014)

*Beach Party!!|Suzume & Akane*

*[Nakano Manor; Konohagakure]​*​
[Edie's Beach Party: Drunken Claw, Nagging Cow]​

Akane stumbled a bit as Makoto sprinted toward her, face flush it looked as if she could hardly stand let alone fight. Mizuirono sighed while plopping down at the stool Akane was just sitting at a moment ago. Pulling her teeth to the top of her paws she started to gnaw at them ever so lightly. Sand wasn't only a discomfort to Akane, it was annoying to her as well.  "You know" she states between bites,  "This isn't going to end very well." is added as she continued to nibble.

Makoto's legs pulsed with the power of the muscles that he trained everyday, they were like finely tuned machines and worked as if they were just oiled moments before hand. Whips of sand fall from his feet as he kicked them off the beach. Taken Akane up on her offer to come at her bro, he leaps from about half the distance from the red head. As he does muscles tense and tendons store energy. Rotating on his center that first leg starts to whip out as he neared her. 

"*LEAAAAAAAAAF HURRICAAAAANE!*"

By now Akane's head was pounding, and all the yelling wasn't making her feel any better. All the drinks she'd had taken in had finally took their toll. The drinks that she drank may not have been as strong as the Shine she made back home, but in quantity she'd consumed a lot and now she was paying for it. She watched as Makoto's first leg surged toward her. She tries to move, but her body decided it wanted to lay down instead as she simply fell to the sand as the first and second kick of the whirling attack miss their mark. Makoto's eyes widen as he lands. Looking back after landing he sees that Akane is spread eagle and seemingly out cold. With a dash, he goes to  check on her, but is surprised as she spun on her shoulders and her left foot fires out, Mokato easily blocks the hit as she arced up on her spine. Her other foot comes down on his head, which he dodges back from. Akane a moment later face plants in the next instant as her attack misses. 

Stepping back, Makoto doesn't know what to quite think, when suddenly the girl fires up and stumbles toward him with a wild haymaker. The attack was drawn out and televised, so the bald Ninja had little trouble evading the hit. Though as Akane spun she did something that wasn't quite expected. She fell back into his arms. Surprised he catches her on instinct wrapping his arms under her breast to support her.  "...'Ey ~ no touchie~" is giggled as she looked up to him. Yup, she was drunk alright. Then she pulls herself forward from his embrace and rolled her ass up and onto his stomach. Wrapping her legs around his torso she starts to use her shoulder as a center of rotation. She was about to attempt a Passing Fang using her falling momentum while holding the boy betwixt her thighs. ~

_-With Suzume and Manami_

The two girls ran down the beach line looking for what ever girls their age did to get into trouble. Edie, the ever thoughtful Nee-San had figured children would be there. So she had her staff set buckets, shovels and other beach toys out. So, even after Akaya warned the Uchiha Princess not to get into too much trouble. Here she was with Suzume filling a bucket to the brim with sand. Their target? A green haired Kunoichi laying on her stomach, getting some sun and Zzz's. The pair quietly giggle to one another as they slowly walked up to the girl. Manami covered her mouth with both hands as Suzume waited for her to give the signal. 

With a nod Suzume flips the bucket over and dumps it's contents on the woman's back. A shiver runs up her spine as the Kunoichi leaps from her towel. By the time she realized what had transpired the two girls were running off laughing loudly ~


----------



## Atlantic Storm (May 22, 2014)

*Makoto Ha*

NANAKO RESIDENCE

_________________​
*Duel with a new friend II;*


I had no idea what to make of this girl's fighting style. Akane-san's fighting style was really weird; she kept going limp as a noodle, then come forward with a surge of energy with some attack. It was kind of annoying to deal with, and it was more difficult than I thought it would be to anticipate and block her attacks. Was this how she usually fought? Or was this because she was just tipsy? It was hard to tell, and it made me feel just a smiiiiidge bad for attacking her. 

That's when she sprung her trap on me. Grabbing me with her thighs, and everything from there sort of just became a big blur of dizziness as Akane started spinning really fast. Like, _really_ fast. Though, thankfully, I didn't feel quite as sick this time around, since I was sort of used to the motion from having been stuck in the sand ball.

She was strong; stronger than Ren-san by quuuuuuite a bit, but her physical strength still wasn't quite as good as mine, and it wasn't helped that the intoxication made her a little bit loose. Wriggling my arm, I slip through her grip ever so slightly and shoot my elbow up against her head just like Ren-san tried to do that one time. I couldn't stop the spinning without taking some damage, so I may as well get some in on my own at the same time!
​


----------



## LunarCoast (May 22, 2014)

Atlantic Storm said:


> *Ren Houki*
> 
> FOREST OF DEATH
> 
> ...



He watched as the events unfolded around him, and admitted to himself this was not quite what he expected and was well thought out certainly more so than the last two encounters. With a single swift movement he throws to the surface of the water a smoke bomb detonating it quickly to break line of sight.

Once the smoke had cleared they all appeared to have hit their mark, with the two swordsmen having cut deep into his shoulders and two spears to his chest and stomach.

_They hid a second spear in the shadow of the first? Smart one he is._Ogama thinks looking up from below the surface there was no doubt the blue haired kid planned this out, he appeared to be their leader being the one to confront him after all. He watched intently as wind chakra had begun to swirl up around the water clone, which by now had lost its form and revealed the true nature of the Ogama on the surface. Once the liquid had returned to the lake all that was left was wind chakra and without the water to contain its form it burst outwards. It also had the minor side effect of causing a small wave which may have caught those on the surface off balance if not careful.

Anyone caught in the blast at very close range would likely receive deep cuts putting both the Kumo ninja at some degree of risk. Ogama meanwhile collected one of the spears that had since sunk below the waves.

Meanwhile the tags, which he had thrown previously, remained dormant until they flickered to life for a brief moment upon contact with the small amounts wind chakra that greeted them before once again going silent.


----------



## Vergil (May 22, 2014)

*Dante and Kagami*

Dante looked at the situation they were in. Kagami was talking smack, as if she were from the ghettos of Konoha

"Yo mama is fat that when she jumped for joy, she got stuck! Yeah - what? I said some shit about yop mama, y'all gonna step up? I don't see y'all steppin up. All I see is a bunch of pussy ass shinobi that use yo jutsu to jerk yoselves off! Bitches what you sayin?!"

Dante held Kagami by her collar as she acted like an utter loon, dropped a smoke bomb and ran like fuck with Kagami in tow.

"Hey! What you doing?!" Kagami yelled in protest. 

"I'm not getting paid enough by either client to start fighting in the chuunin exams. I don't have sort of desire to prove my manliness or whatever the hell." Dante said.

"Fight?! No, I just wanted to tell them their mama was so stupid she studied for a blood test. Pfft, I can't fight." Kagami explained whilst waving her hands dismissively 

"You do realise if you keep insulting people then they are going to fight you eventually." Dante leaped over rocks and gaps, whilst zigzagging through trees. Thankfully, the three shinobi decided not to give chase, killing people wasn't the object of this game apparently.

Kagami wriggled free of Dante's grip. "You do realize you're heading towards the giant fire in the forest right?"

"Yeah, I figure there will be a bunch of beetles fleeing the fire and should be easier to catch." Dante said activating his byakugan, "huh...."

"What? Did you find him?!" Kagami said gleefully.

"No I found...." he turns to Kagami and sees her ready to pounce in the direction he was looking previously, "I mean yes, just behind that bush."

Before he could finish the sentence Kagami was off like a shot, through the bush and glomping the person on the other side of it, her hands firmly on his chest. A chest that was...soft? And he smelled funny too. And his hair was a different colour and.....

"You're not Hakaizen are you? You're....." Kagami let go in utter horror, fell on her arse and backed away. "Suzume. Dante your ass is grass." she growled. Of all the people she had to grope it was the stuck up brat.

"Now people are going to think of me as a pedo-lesbo thanks to you. Ugh, you just had to be you didn't you? Why couldn't you be Mr Hot and dreamy? Huh?!" Kagami said with her usual charm.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (May 22, 2014)

*Ren Houki*

FOREST OF DEATH

_________________​
*End of Search III;*



The Houki watched intently and impassively as the Kumogakure shinobi closed in on him, their two swords moving in an arc, closing in like a powerful jaw ready to bite down and tear apart it's prey. A smoke bomb erupted?presumably a move to hide his movements, covering the surface of the water with a blanket of grey. As it dissipated, it appeared that Ogama had been struck. The spear Izumi had hidden was protruding through his chest, while J and K's respective katanas rested deeply in his shoulders. "Gotcha, bitch!" The brown haired shinobi sang in victory.

Everything was going a little bit smoothly for Ren to feel even remotely comfortable about this. That smoke bomb wasn't thrown down for no reason; he was sure of it. "_No... there's no way he'd be this easy._" His eyes narrowed, and then widened again. "J-san, K-san, get out of there now!" is shouted, but the warning fell upon death ears and was ineffectual. Before the two could react, the clone detonated itself in a sphere of wind, causing the water to rock about with waves and throwing the two of them back a distance.

"He got us there." Kai commented, his shirt partially torn in strands of red blood and white fabric, looking down at the steel of his katana where even the red of Ogama's blood faded away into water. At the same time, Jay had seemingly sustained a little bit more damage, having a small cut on his thigh as well, but their wounds were superficial.

Ren allowed himself a sigh of relief. Neither of them were seriously wounded by the attack. That was good; they seemed more competent than he'd initially given them credit for. "You're better than I thought you'd be, old man, but you're not fooling anybody if you're trying to fit in here. What's someone so strong doing in something as cute as the Chūnin Exams?" He asked, nonchalantly gesturing with his hand. 

Before a reply could be given, another spear shot forward, tearing past the space just short of Ogama's face and reaching the area just past Kai. Along with the first javelin he had thrown, that marked both the south and western points of the area. "_I hope you know what you're doing, Ren-san..._" He thought to himself, dashing through the woods to reach his next destination. 
​


----------



## Kei (May 22, 2014)

_[Chunin Exams; Forest of Death]
[The Small Flame of Fuzenkagure; Kyo Minami]
[Sugar and Spice...]
_​
?Because everything I do is because I want to do it.?

Was that true? Kyo wondered, because it would have been really sappy to him to tell her when she looked at him she destroyed any want or desire to win that fight. Was that because of his clan teachings or was it because of some stupid shit he made himself agree to. Kyo sighed as he continued on the trees, nothing was ever simple for him. If it wasn?t the clan mess, he was debating within his own heart what was right and what was wrong. Kyo sighed a bit as he thought about how he should continue on the conversation.

??If I?m going to attack or kill you, then I?ll do it because I want to, nothing more and nothing less.? He explained in a matter of fact tone. There was nothing special about fighting someone in someone else eyes, but to him and his clan fighting one on one is the best way to go about any dispute. Though times have change, the elders talk about the time they settled clan?s disputes with their fist, not with words or money. Where everything was filled with the honor of fighting, making the weak submit to you was probably the best feelings in the world. Time had passed and now money and sweet words were used with people, something the clan had to adjust to over the years.

They couldn?t do what was in their blood, to attack and rip to shreds the things that displeased them. Even now, the clan had suffered from those news rules, many of the members went out for long periods of time separating themselves from clan duty. And when they come back they are old and wise, because they spent their young years fucking up someone else. That was the blood that ran through their veins, the monsters of the ninja world, they were just waiting. The elders, the young ones, and even his mother, they were all waiting for that time where they could throw piece out the window and for the sake of ?justices and the future of Fuzenkagure? could kill and destroy as much as they pleased.

Kyo laughed, ?What interested in me Princess? Don?t be, the less you know about me, the better don?t you think??

There was nothing beautiful about their clan, and he would rather piss her off to no end then actually talk about himself. What was he going to say, oh because of my clan I have this weird urge to not only beat the shit out of everything in sight, but I also want to fuck everything in sight. She would probably turn around and break his ribs again. She was an outsider, not only was she not from Fuzenkagure, but she wasn?t a part of the clan. Those are two negatives when it came to talking about things like personal business. 

?Even if I did tell you everything, it be the biggest bore of your life, so let me save you from that.?


----------



## Chaos Theory (May 22, 2014)

*Beach Party!!|Akane*

*[Nakano Manor; Konohagakure]​*​
[Edie's Beach Party: Drunken Claw, Nagging Cow II]​

A grin slipped across Akane's lips as she locked Makoto with her thighs. The bald headed Ninja seemed to be generally confused as she allowed her body to fall toward the ground. Pulling her arms out, she uses the gravity gained momentum to throw herself into a spin,  "Pu-passy.. pah.. eh wat e'er" is muttered as her body spun into a rapid spin. Sand flew to Makoto's right as his feet are ripped from the beach's surface. To the groggy girl, everything seemed to be going well, until she realized now that she had him, what was she going to do with him?

The thought didn't get to linger very long as the boy had already went on the defensive as he slung an elbow toward her head. Akane had him about the stomach with her thighs, where was she going to go? And her front was facing away from him, which meant that her arms were in no position to try and intercept him. So ...

*CRACK* 

The tip of Makoto's elbow meets the back of Akane's skull. If she was more alert she may have been seeing colors now, but in her dull state her head is just rocked and her legs let loose. As her grip slipped on the boy, Makoto finds himself being fired like a rocket high into the air as Akane spirals toward the beach. With a thud, splut and roll Akane comically rolls stomach to shoulder then on her back just before popping up on her feet. Like a lawn dart that didn't quite stick the landing she falls back onto her stomach like a building that just be struck by a wrecking ball. Her ankles give first followed by her knees which couldn't support her weight. Before she knew it she was snorting beach sand.  "Ah kne' Ah straddle.." is commented as she snorted the sand from her sinuses like a bull. Her dark red eyes open slowly as she regained some small bearing. Looking up she sees that the boy was just starting to fall back to earth. With a sloppy roll the girl is on her back. Pulling her legs over her face she attempts a kip-up, but as she lands on her feet the sand is merely kicked from beneath her and she tumbles backwards. 

Not deterred she uses the momentum to roll onto her shoulders from where she flips back onto her stomach, she just catches herself with her knees this time. With a grunt she spins in the sands and dashes headlong toward where Makoto seemed to be falling to. But... she stumbles and trips. Hitting the sand she slides forward a few feet like a baseball player diving for home before she is able to gain control of herself again,  "leafy ding spin ding.." she belched then using her arms to spring her from the ground she sends herself toward the falling Genin. The sand picks up with her as she lifts off the beach. Using her hips she throws herself into a off centered spin where she lazily kicks out mimicking Makoto's Leaf Hurricane. ~


----------



## Laix (May 22, 2014)

_Edie Nakano_
   *THE CHŪNIN EXAMS*
   *PART 22*

​
The conversation soon turned from Edie-centric to Kyo-centric as he wondered just the full of extent of what she knew of him.

"The less you know about me, the better - don't you think?"

She wasn't entirely sure how to respond to that. So far, Edie knew his name was Kyo Minami and he was the 'Prince' of some powerful-ish Clan in Fuzengakure. He was young, although not entirely sure of his age but she was certain he was just a little bit younger than her despite looking older. He was cocky, selfish, full of himself, girl-hungry, thought he was the Valkyrie's personal gift to heterosexual females. What more was there to know? Did she actually care about his past?

_(Okay Edie, try being a bit nicer. Don't lead him on though, you don't want a stalker. Maybe I can bare a minute or two of his life story. Maybe.)_

"Even if I did tell you everything, it would be the biggest bore of your life so let me save you from that," He shrugged as they dashed through the forest. Edie wanted to respond with a question pushing for answers on his past, but something stopped her. 

_(Wait! No, that will make you seem interested in him and you're definitely not, so don't. Just play it cool and move on to the mission.)_

"_*I DON'T CARE ABOUT YOUR PAST, OKAY?*_"

_(...)_

Realising just how awkward that sounded in a rather quiet forest, Edie broke into her nervous laughter.

"Hohohohohohohohohohohohohohohohohohooooo! I-Uh, didn't mean to be so loud there. What I meant was, I don't care about your past, okay? So lets just get on with capturing the flag then maybe I'll listen to your age-old story of you scraping your knee while trying to peek at girls in the hot springs, okay?"​


----------



## Chaos Theory (May 22, 2014)

*Suzume|Liquid Time*



Vergil said:


> *Dante and Kagami*
> 
> Dante looked at the situation they were in. Kagami was talking smack, as if she were from the ghettos of Konoha
> 
> ...



*[Forest of Death, Konohagakure]*​
[Chunin Exams XX]
Liquid Time​
_-Before Suzume Left the Forest of Death_

Dropping from a tree branch Suzume lands behind some large bushes and begins to walk her way around them,  "Nee-San?!" she calls in false hope of finding Edie and Kyo, who unbeknownst to her had throw their differences out the window for the time being. Allowing her hands to drop to her sides she was just about ready to give up. This forest was way too big, and had way too many people and things in it for her to simply find her Nee-San. She felt her heart sink to the pit of her stomach as she started to turn. 

From above a large flesh eating roach dropped, seeing her as a quick, tasty meal.  "EWWW! GROSS!" is screamed as she pulled a leg back. Then, as the roach charged her she let the boot go. With a crunch the monster's exo-skeleton cracks and it's body lifts off the ground. With a hiss the bug lifts off the ground and rockets into the midday, canopy covered, skies.  "And don't you ever come back!" is yelled up after it as a equally large hawk snags it out of the air.  "Serves you right you big meanie!" is yelled as she shook her fist at the pair as the bird flew off with it's free lunch. 

Turning with a huff Suzume puts her back to the brush.  "Now, if I were Nee-San where would I go to get away from a rapist?" she asks herself folding her arms over her chest she starts to think. Of course she really didn't know what to think. Edie was the 'master mind' Suzume was just her little adopted sister. A frown formed and she pushed her lower lip out, she didn't know anything about this stupid forest. Then, though she hears a ruckus as someone or something lands on the other side of the bush she was behind. Her eye grew all sparkly it had to be Edie, she heard Suzume's cries of love and longing to cut a bitch. Turning she grins as she was about to burst through the brush. 

But, that wasn't to happen as someone jumped through their side first. Suzume's face turns red as she feels fingers wrap into her breasts. Luckily, Suzume was sturdy enough that Kagami didn't drag her to the ground. Face flushed red she watched as Kagami dropped to her back side and slid away. With a stutter she proclaimed she wasn't something called a Hakaizen. What ever that was. _ "Great, it's washboard bitch"_ Suzume thinks as she thought back on what Edie called Kagami. Looking down she sees that the girl, who naturally had smaller breasts than the twelve year old {Who had genes that gave her big boobs}, had transformed her body again to make it look like her boobs were bigger.

"Now people are going to think of me as a pedo-lesbo thanks to you. Ugh, you just had to be you didn't you? Why couldn't you be Mr Hot and dreamy? Huh?!"  

 "You are a pedo, though Washboard-Bitch Chan" {Edie's influence in word , no?} Suzume states brushing the 'filth', as Edie put it, of Kagami off her boobs. Then placing her hands on her hips, striking a very Edie like pose. {All she is missing is the trademark hair flick, but Edie hadn't graduated Suzume that far yet}  "But, on the bright side" she states vanishing in a flash of speed.  "It seems you still have a talent for sucking losers in with this fake rack of yours." is stated as Suzume this time wrapped her fingers into Kagami's boobs. With a playful, strong, squeeze Suzume breaks the Transformation Jutsu 

 "Ohohohohohoho" 

is cackled, man Suzume has spent too much time around Edie, at least it seemed when it came to people that Edie really didn't like. 

 "White-eyes Chan" Suzume states sweetly as she looked back to Dante,  "I'll double what she's paying you to give her a wedgie, you do wear underwear, right Washboard-Chan?" ~


----------



## Vergil (May 22, 2014)

Kagami & Dante

Washboard?! 

Kagami's eyes blazed with unadulterated rage as her henge was dispelled by that uppity bitch. She heard the obvious hero worship in Suzume and she grinned at the insults. 

" I forgot that you were Edie's official rug munching pedo whore. Exactly which discharge did you come from her? Was it the yellow stuff or the red stuff?"

Dante rubbed his head and sighed, the insults were awful and made him forget the fact that he hadn't eaten for a few hours.

"Let's be clear here. I am the true Queen of Konoha. I have the title, the looks, the prestige. Your Edie has nothing except tits and that'll only get her so far and they can be replicated" Kagami activated her henge again swelling her breasts up again, making them sturdier this time, "see? But you can't get class with just boobs. And so what does that make you? Yours might be a little bigger than mine but you still don't have shit except a thorny stick up your arse."

Class? Is that what she called this? Dante thought as she jiggled her boobs in front of Suzume. He was really thinking hard over Suzume's request when Kagami turned to him.

"You go anywhere near my underwear and I'll...."

"It's a lot of money." Dante said, "Can you beat that offer?"

"Do you really want to fuck with me?! Don't forget who my Dad is!" Kagami growled, pointing at the beleaguered white haired businessman, who held up his hands and backed away. Kagami turned back at Suzume with a 'fuck you bitch' smile.

"Ohohohoho." she said in a mocking tone


----------



## Kei (May 22, 2014)

_[Chunin Exams; Forest of Death]
[Sugar, Spice, and Everything Nice]
[Kyo Minami; Zyana]_​
Kyo saw something from the corner of his eyes when he noticed that dark figure. Her long hair and that look with an arm band that wrapped around her arms. It was her! Kyo stopped in his tracks for a minute, Edie wanted to get the flag, but he needed to meet this girl. There weren?t many people from Fuzenkagure that he ran into, but always the village stuck together despite the challenge brought forth against them. 

?Edie, I?m going this way!? He told the girl, if she didn?t want to follow him, she didn?t have to, but he was going the way the other girl headed. 

Kyo dashed at the top of his speed, pushing his body as far as he could. She looked injured and weak, and plus she looked like she was carrying someone. Kyo couldn?t let that go by so easily, though as he was worried, he had easily caught up with them. The girl had finally looked over her shoulders and her eyes were horribly tired. Kyo stopped dead in his tracks as so did the girl, she didn?t miss one moment of eye contact as she sat the boy she had on her back down on the ground.

?We do not have the flag?? She said simply, Kyo shook his head as he placed his hands up in the air.

?I don?t care for the flag?? Kyo said as he motioned with one hand his Fuzenkagure head band that was around his neck and pointed to the one on her arm, ?I?m interested in you??

The girl?s body tensed and Kyo continued to talk, ?We are both from Fuzenkagure, and you remember the teachings right. We need to be there for each other and if you are from my village, I need to be there for you?? Kyo said as he walked towards the girl, she didn?t once relax she looked at him for one long good minute before saying.

?Fennikkusu??


?Yeah??​
Zyana released a sigh as she looked down at the boy. If he wanted to kill her, he would have done it already, but she knew about that the Fennikkusu clan that was a force to be reckons with in Fuzenkagure. She looked at the boy for one more minute before relaxing her shoulders, she couldn?t fight. She had no more energy left. The burning, her arm, and carrying around the boy for she didn?t know how long, Zyana were tired and she had pushed herself and her chakra levels to the limit.

?You are badly injured, I can watch out for you and whoever the fuck is over there.? Kyo said motioning over to the other kid, he didn?t have a Fuzenkagure headband, the little shit could pass out and die for all her cared. ?Let me check your wounds??

Zyana turned her back towards him and Kyo hissed at the horrible sight. 

?Along with that and my arm?I?m no real use to anyone right about now.? She said as she sat on the branch, though she looked at Kyo, ?Do you know how to heal??

Kyo shook his head, ?No, but I know how to treat burns?? 

Zyana let out a chuckled. Her genjutsu was disappearing, and the only thing she felt was apathy. She didn?t care anymore about these damn exams, and only thing she wanted was to get out of here.  Zyana watched as he took out a water bottle.


?Let?s move to the ground and I?ll try my best to help.? Kyo said as he went over to the boy and slung him over his shoulders. Zyana was going to complain, but that took energy that she didn?t have. Kyo jumped down first and placed the boy somewhere along the bushes before opening up his arms, ?I?ll catch you.?

Zyana let her body fall by itself and Kyo had done what he said and caught her. He was as gentle as he laid her down on her stomach and checked her wounds. 

?Who did this to you?? Kyo asked, he dared not to touch the wounds, he was no medic, but the sight of them were horrible.

?I don?t know?? Zyana said truthfully before looking at him, ?He just randomly appeared, and I took that boy and left.?

?Friend??


?Nah, goodness of my heart.?

Kyo snorted as he didn?t know what to do next. Her wounds were filled with dirt and sweat, those wounds were going to fest and not only that he had to pull off the burnt skin or they could lead to an infection. To clear up all her wounds he would have to take of her shirt, but he guessed that the girl had the idea in mind before him and she took it off.

??No time?It?s really getting hard to keep my eyes open?Too much chakra?? Zyana said as she lay back down on the ground. Kyo moved his arm in front of her and she grabbed it tightly. Kyo wasted no more time as he poured the water bottle all over the back cleaning off the dirt. The girl underneath him snuck his teeth into him so deeply that Kyo couldn?t help but wince in pain. 

?You could have warned me?? Zyana hissed at him but she relaxed a bit, ?It feels a bit better?.Thank you??

Kyo shook his head, ?No it?s the duty of the Fennikkusu clan to take care of the Fuzenkagure people, and it?s my job as next in line?So don?t worry about it??


----------



## Laix (May 22, 2014)

_Edie Nakano_
   *THE CHŪNIN EXAMS*
   *PART 23*

​They traveled along for what seemed like forever, going nowhere specifically. All Edie knew was that she needed to get that flag, wherever it may be. She had accepted the fact someone probably already had it and was currently fighting off competition - the only issue was, she didn't know who was currently holding the flag nor where they were. If they were fighting, they weren't using anything big or flash to catch her attention from deep within the forest.

As they hopped from branch to branch, swinging from tree to tree, Edie noticed Kyo glancing at something before suddenly leaping off in a 5 O'Clock direction.

"_Hey! _Where are you going!?" She yelled, jumping down after him. If he was thinking about trying to escape her, she wasn't going to let it happen. Edie still required his guard dog duties and they weren't going to be relieved anytime soon.

"Edie! I'm going this way!" He replied, sprinting off at full speed towards what appeared to be a person deeper into the forest. Rolling her eyes with a tiresome sigh, the Nakano reluctantly followed after him.

_(This boy is going to be the death of me! Constant interruption, constant hurdle. Why can't he just be useful and fetch me the flag? Ugh, the last time... I swear. One more time and I'll just go by myself.)
_
When she finally caught up, Edie was panting for breath and trying her hardest to wipe away any sweat from her forehead before it even began to drip. Kyo was a damn fast runner and only appeared to have a raised heart rate from such an intense sprint while Edie was suffering from stitches and back pain. Minami appeared to be comforting a girl - she looked familiar to Edie but she couldn't quite figure out where she'd seen her before. 

However, there was something about her she didn't like from the start. Maybe it was her sloppy brown locks that looked like cheap extensions, or perhaps it was her lack of fashion sense, but the princess found herself grimacing at her from behind Kyo.

"We do not have the flag..." The unknown girl revealed with simplicity as Kyo shook his head.

"I don't care for the flag... I'm interested in _you_."

"Umm..." Edie couldn't help but scowl like a stroppy teenager with her arms partially crossed, the other raised in question.

_("Don't care for the flag?" "I'm only interested in you?" Well ex-fucking-scuse you Kyo, I didn't realise securing sex with some rusty ol' Miss Extensions was more important than the fucking Chunin Exams!)_

She was visibly irritated as they conversed. Judging by the headbands and their instant relation, Edie assumed Miss Extensions was from Fuzengakure too. Within minutes of meeting her, the feisty blonde had already dusted the girl aside as just 'another one of Kyo's trysts' and nicknamed her 'Miss Extensions' despite the authenticity of her hair.

"You are badly injured, I can watch out for you and whoever the fuck is over there," Kyo proposed, motioning over to some dying irrelevant kid in the corner. Edie glanced over and thought about helping him, only for a second mind you, but that would cost chakra and chakra is a precious thing in today's climate. She simply flicked her hair off her forehead before reverting back to her arms-crossed-unimpressed-sneer look.

_(Wow, don't even care about someone dying in the corner Kyo? Well, like neither do I but at least I'm not trying to get into some girls pants instead...)_

He inspected her wounds, hissing at the sight. Edie turned away, not even bothering to look despite being a medical ninja. 

"Along with that and my arm... I'm no real use to anyone right about now..." The girl whimpered. There was one thing Edie could deduce from her wounds and that was that she was suffering from a tragically painful case of Fake Bitch Syndrome.

_("Oh noes Kyo, I'm so weak! I can't jack you off with my arm so I'll have to use my toes! Oh, woe is me!")_

Their conversing was getting tedious and Edie was getting bored. After about a minute more of bearing it, she stormed out from behind the tree she was stood behind and grabbed Kyo's arm, yanking him up.

"Okay Kyo, that's enough now. This isn't the time to be having make-up sex with Miss Extensions, so can we get going towards that flag already? Thanks."
​


----------



## LunarCoast (May 22, 2014)

Keiichi Song said:


> _[Chunin Exams; Forest of Death]
> [Sugar, Spice, and Everything Nice]
> [Kyo Minami; Zyana]_​
> Kyo saw something from the corner of his eyes when he noticed that dark figure. Her long hair and that look with an arm band that wrapped around her arms. It was her! Kyo stopped in his tracks for a minute, Edie wanted to get the flag, but he needed to meet this girl. There weren’t many people from Fuzenkagure that he ran into, but always the village stuck together despite the challenge brought forth against them.
> ...



“Who did this to you?”  Hatori's eyes meet Kyo's as he watched him tend to the wounds of the girl. He admitted atleast what he said made sense to focus upon those from the same village, but still in this situation he might of ruled diffirently. Once they had stopped talking for a moment he comments, "His name is Ogama, I was sent here to keep an eye on him, by the ANBU..." He shifts trying to get comfortable aginste the tree but in turn only causes himself more pain as the shards of wood dig deeper into his flesh. "Fuck..."

"... To put it... short..... He isn't fucking meant to be in the exams..." He coughed up some blood his vision becoming hazy again, presently suffering from blood loss if anything.


----------



## Kei (May 22, 2014)

_[Chunin Exams; Forest of Death]
[Sugar, Spice, and Everything Nice]
[Kyo Minami; Zyana]_​

There was something to be said about the Fennikkusu clan that Zyana only had small interactions with. Their honor in their village and the people that were in it was outstanding. Even as she laid there on the ground, Kyo didn?t once slack peeling off the burnt skin, he didn?t gag or anything, he was pretty dedicated to her for someone he just met. Although truthfully she wasn?t complaining, for a minute despite the pain the little things Kyo was doing were making her feel better. 


?All better?? Kyo said as he took off his shirt, despite the sweat and things, it would be better for her to put it on than actually put on a shirt that was dirty and was prone to get more dirt in. ?Put this on, and you should be straight to go after some rest, though I?m not a medic.?

She smiled warmly at him as she did what she was told, but the shirt was noticeably big for her it was much needed. Zyana tied his shirt in a tight knot and nodded her thanks, and Kyo only smiled as he had stood up and admired his medical work. Maybe medicine wasn?t his best thing, but he could patch up someone good. Zyana looked behind him and saw a pouting blonde, that face seemed familiar, though at the same time it was highly forgetful. Like someone named Kuologoohamgoadog, the name can?t be forgotten but at the same time it?s forgotten. That was how Zyana felt about that girls face.

?I am thankful either way.? Zyana said before turning around to Hatori, ?He hired me to kill you, you caused me a lot of trouble and I wish to be paid after this. Doesn?t matter to me where you get the money as long as you get it to me...?

Zyana didn?t know if she was joking or serious, but either way her mind was on that money. Kyo sighed as he looked at the kid?s headband. Kumo, one of the allies to Fuzenkagure, but other than that this kid didn?t scream anything special. Though someone wanted him dead, it was something that involved a Fuzenkagure ninja which meant it involved him. 

?Ah?? Zyana looked up at Kyo, ?I don?t know your name??

Kyo smiled, ?Kyo Minami, heir to the Fennikkusu clan, but please the offense is my entirely mine. May I ask your name??

?Komodo.? She answered; Kyo gave it a couple blinks in bewilderment before Zyana sighed a bit, ?My parents were the weird ones.?

Kyo was about to say something until Edie had yanked him by the arm causing the boy to almost fall. He looked at her in a weird way, what the hell did he do now to upset the princess? Though the confused look slowly turned into slight annoyance, despite everything he though at least she would be a bit softer than the rough cactus she was. Now it just seemed like the cactus turned rougher because it was dry and thirsty as hell?

??Really?? Kyo said yanking his arm back, ??This is really what you are going for right about now??

Kyo shook his head, ?And I was finally beginning to warm up to you, but maybe that was my fault.? He looked back over to Zyana, ?This deals with my village and as the heir to the Fennikkusu name, I will do my best to serve my village and the people in it?Be it man or woman, as long as you are under the Phoenix protection, it makes no difference??

?Outsiders should stay out?? He sharply glared at her as he walked over to Zyana. Zyana only looked on at the scene before looking over at Hatori. 

?Well it looks like he is here.? Zyana said before pointing towards him, ?And he is after you?Want to spill all the beans??

Kyo crossed his arms as he stood next to Zyana, ?Do you need us to pretend that we are at a slumber party?? He asked before clapping his hands together, ?Okay Katy?Why the fuck is a dude name Ogama after you and harming all that is in his path? Don?t be a bitch Katy and keep it to yourself.?


----------



## LunarCoast (May 22, 2014)

Keiichi Song said:


> _[Chunin Exams; Forest of Death]
> [Sugar, Spice, and Everything Nice]
> [Kyo Minami; Zyana]_​
> 
> ...



Hatori's eye lids dropped for a moment involunterily _Damnit stay awake._ He thinks to himself forcing them open again, catching his breath before he responded to them. He had little reason to hide anything any more, especially infront of Komodo given she was apperntly hired to kill him. It wasn't sure if to feel glad she hadn't killed him yet or angry she would have even taken the job given the current relationship between the villages.

He puts these thoughts to the back of his mind, and responds to the question. Interrogating him in this state... bastards. "I was given orders to keep an eye on him, we didn't know if he was the same shinobi that's been apperntly searching for something........ Before I arrived here I discovered that my grandfather who helped me make Amagumo had given me a ore found from a weird meteorite in the mountain. Which in turn was given to him by a man named Zyanno who claimed it wasn't a ore rather his blood solidified. The point was that this was part of some plan to take a man named Ogama down who was apperntly sealed away sometime ago. During the intelligence exams we met and he seemed adament to refer to me as Warden, something completely new to me... We met again here, fought, he won. Killed April... I... felt weird and retailiated and was winning until he summoned that dragon which.... I think.. I freed from some sort of weird jutsu. Beyond this I have no connection to him.... April..."He looks down to the floor tears beginning to form.


----------



## Kei (May 22, 2014)

_[Chunin Exams; Forest of Death]
[Sugar, Spice, and Everything Nice]
[Kyo Minami; Zyana]​_

Kyo listened, it was his job to listen, but that didn?t mean he understood. He was too tired and too fed up to be fed this story. Although he didn?t actually voice it, despite what was being told Kyo had to take the boys words to heart. It was the only truth that they had going for them, next to the girl next to him who bluntly put it that she was hired by him to kill him. However that was enough questions for now, they all seemed a bit tired. If they didn?t rest up this Origami guy might show up and finish his job, and if he was out for blood there was no amount of running to stop him.  

Kyo rubbed his hands through the back of his hair, ?Well then that was an ear full?.? He began to walk in the woods, ?I?ll grab some firewood, and you guys stay there and rest up. You will be dog meat if you don?t??

Zyana watched as the boy left before speaking up, ?Thank you?Again??

She then turned her attention to the boy who was currently tearing up. Zyana didn?t know how to comfort those who lost loved ones. She lost one herself because her own actions, but this was different. Getting up from the ground she went over to him. Carefully she placed her hand on his head and slowly rubbed it, this was the only thing she could do. This was too much for a test, especially for those who lost a partner and a friend. 

?Rest?Close your eyes and rest?? Zyana whispered, ?Cry and scream if you want to, but after that realize that you are alive. Rest and gain your strength so that that same mistake won?t happen twice. Do what you need to right now, but above all I need you to rest.?

 Zyana did only what first came to mind. There was no reason to tell him to stop, that it wasn?t manly to cry. People loss and people lived, in this world it was a common thing but that didn?t mean it hurt any less. She didn?t say anything more as she stayed near the boy side, despite her job was to kill him, and she betrayed that for the kindness in her heart. Or was it because she didn?t get paid? Zyana didn?t question her feelings because she was so use to shutting them down, but for some reason she was so sensitive to others troubles?

Kyo watched with his arms crossed as he thought about it. Someone was looking for them and that someone was strong. His jaw locked as he thought about it, this means he had to rest up too. Troubles, troubles everywhere if it wasn?t? because of his own actions it was someone else brining their trouble. Although this was his responsibility as clan heir, to be able to carry those troubles and protect those weak were the words that the Fennikkusu clan had come to live by. They might not be the ravenous dog?s war, they hid their fangs under the guise of protection and having pride in one?s village, but in the end they were still the same clan?


?Things might be looking up for me?hmpf?? Kyo smiled as he walked into the woods to grab some fire wood.


----------



## LunarCoast (May 22, 2014)

Atlantic Storm said:


> *Ren Houki*
> 
> FOREST OF DEATH
> 
> ...



Ogama turns his head over his shoulder when it flew passed and frowns, _ The last one was on target, and this one missed. Shabby or do they have something else planned?_ he takes on an open gesture before responding to the boys question, it was very valid point he had made and was no big secret.

"Valid question; in simple terms, my goal is merely a scouting mission. I require... a fresh set of hands and while you have caught my interest in that regard, I have another shinobi which require my services -- let us not joke around all shinobi deal in death. Might I ask is this flag more important to you than your friends?" He side steps off to the right after taking a look around and making a judgement upon his positioning.

"I will not take you for a blind man, as you undoubtedly noticed by now the tags I had placed around this lake have yet to detonate."Finally the sleeve of robe seemed to meet something suspended in the air, yet not quite visible to the naked eye. He leaps a few feet into the air landing upon what now appeared to be strings connecting to each individual kunai he had thrown earlier. 

"So here are the rules; you have exactly 10 seconds to respond to my question. A simple yes or no will suffice. A no indicates you are not worthy of being a Shinobi, putting the lives of others before a mission, but they will live and I will leave you be."

He motions over the two Kumogakure shinobi. "A yes indicates you are traitorous scum who is only using them to further your own personal gains, but you are a shinobi who takes his work seriously. In which case you can be rest assured they will both die, but you will get a piece of fabric with worthless symbols of the weak and helpless." 

He performed several hand seals with his wounded hand before putting it back to rest. "I might be kind enough to inform you, that any movements from anyone of you and the jutsu will be activated. Any words spoken beyond the yes or no response expected it will be activated. So with that out of the way, so let the games begin."

Ogama stands awaiting his response eagerly.


----------



## Laix (May 22, 2014)

_Edie Nakano_
   *THE CHŪNIN EXAMS*
   *PART 24*

​  
When Kyo brushed her aside to focus on the wounded wolf, Edie simply rolled her eyes and retreated back into the trees. The one she was leaning against was rather comfy and gave her the perfect chance to do something that had been bothering her for quite a while.
 
Reaching her hand into the pouch hooked on her waist, she rummaged around for a bit before pulling out a metallic nail file engraved with her initials 'E.N ♥'. Her vanity shining brighter than the sun filtered through the leaves of the forest, Edie began filing away at her nails while slightly listening to the conversation at hand. From what she gathered, Miss Extensions and her dying friend had just been messed up by some guy and some random girl she never knew nor cared for had passed. Hearing an 'April' had died only evoked a shrug from the stone-cold bitch, who preceded to blow away the shavings on her manicure. 
 
It was only when Kyo mentioned something about grabbing some firewood that Edie put away her nail file and followed after him, walking straight past Miss Extensions and the bleeding boy. Yet again, despite seeing these genin in such a sorry state, she didn't think to use her chakra on healing them. If she did, Edie would be completely drained and defenseless. Not like she's sorry to say, but it's not worth it.
 
Kyo strolled through the forest with an upbeat smile, muttering something to himself when Edie approached him from behind.
 
"Hey bitch boy, you heard that dead guy too, right?" She asked, gesturing over her shoulder with her thumb. "How much you willing to bet that whomever messed them up, or the 'guy who isn't meant to be in the exams' or whatever has the flag?"

She sped up a little and completely blocked Kyo's path with her hands firmly on her hips.
 
"Leave that mutton and her dog and let's go! You owe me, remember? I healed you_ twice_. You're coming with me, whether you like it or not, okay!?"
 
Edie grabbed his wrist and attempted to drag him along.
 
"Besides, they're dead anyway. Genin are meant to die in these exams. Its not normal if they don't!"​


----------



## luffy no haki (May 22, 2014)

*Uchiha Akaya/Liquid Time*

*White is not my lucky color II​*
Dance? Why would I need how to dance? As far as I knew, only things i need to know is kill track, infiltrate and act a little in order to get information, what reason coudl I have to know how to dance? I turn my head to look at the captain. Was he making fun of me? no, he is not the kind to do that during missions; what only makes me think of two possibilities: one, he woke up in a joking mood today and just had to say that before we depart or two, he is planning something where the one who will be getting the short end of the stick is me. I stay in silence for some moments before answering.

"No, I don?t"

"You better think how you will do it then"he said and then jumped as I followed him. Yeah, i bet option number two is the correct one. I opted for not saying nor asking anything else as we left the village. Considering the place where this paper says we must go, we will spend about one day and a half travelling to get there. That?s more than enough time for me to memorize everything in the papers he just gave me. 

The journey went smoothly as we would only stop to get something to eat. It wasn?t weird for the captain to be different than the rest of ANBU captains; in a way he was probably the most irresponsible man who has dared to be part of the Black Ops but at the same time it is kinda refreshing, I have enough with the bitter old men from the clan to actually come here and have to stand the attitude of some idiot who overthinks things. "So boy, how is it going? You ready fo the chunin exams?" the question took me by surprise so I thought for a second about how to answer him."Something like that, I?ve been doing some training on my own so i should be ready if something comes to a battle. Survival should be easy after all the training i?ve received from wolf-senpai and hawk-senpai"I replied, obviously hawk and wolf are Takao-san and Kaito-san. The captain only nodded and the rest of the dinner was calm.
--------------------------------

A day and a half has passed since we left Konoha, there hasn?t been any sort of troubles, however when I was reading the profile of our target I discovered something that kinda made me shiver a little. A woman in her thirties seems to have as a hobby to be "friendly" with younger guys, yeah only with boys, boys like half her age apparently...I just hope the captain is not thinking of using me as jail bait for the woman. Landing on the branch of a tree we can see in the distance a giant red mansion, seems to be a very big place, enough to fit in a hundred people at least.

"Tonight we are making our move"is what the man next to me announces and this mission suddenly starts to give off a bad vibe and it?s not only because of what I just read about that woman, I can even feel Nibi a bit anxious. "How will we proceed?"I ask since i have no idea of what our plan is nor how we will be getting the info we need. "It?s a ball, there?s a beautiful, sexy and apparently bored lady who like sto have _fun_ with younger guys. You tell me."

"Don?t tell me...No"I say but the I could feel his eyes piercing into me, damn he and his position as the captain of this squad."I have to confirm that no one suspicious is in the party or there could be troubles. You will be the one to interact with her and obtain as much information as possible."

"Don?t worry, she is not a p*d*p****. She waits for them to be legal at least, a henge should be useful." 

Nothing has happened yet and I am already cursing this mission and that wench.


----------



## Kei (May 22, 2014)

_[Chunin Exams; Forest of Death]
[Sugar, Spice, and Everything Nice]
[Kyo Minami]_​
Kyo didn?t know what surprised him first, the simple fact that she had waited for him to get away from them or the fact that she didn?t understand what the hell he was saying back there.  One side of him was impressed the other was annoyed. However, that is how things went when she was around. One minute she did something also, and at that same exact second she would do something like shoot herself in the foot, all within the same action.

 He released a sigh before looking over his shoulder, he couldn?t leave him and he wasn?t going to.

Kyo yanked his arm hard enough to pull her back against him, ?I?m not going?? He stated but then he shook his head, ?Though you don?t understand that do you??

?You don?t understand when others have responsibilities themselves to uphold?? Kyo said releasing her grip off of him, ?What did I say my name was? And what did I say my title was? My name is Kyo Minami, the heir to the Fennikkusu clan. Not Kyo HillyBilly Fuck, not Kyo Marie, or Kyo Hatsune?But fucking Kyo Minami. I don?t know about you, but that name alone comes with responsibilities and expectations, that I must up hold.?

He pointed to the back, ?As long as she carries that Fuzenkagure head band, she is my responsibility.  Not because I think she is cute, not because I want to fucking do her, it?s because it?s my job as a Fennikkusu to protect those from our village.?

Kyo sighed again, he was getting annoyed. Running his hands through his hair he bypassed Edie and began picking up twigs. This wasn?t a simple thing for him, it was a big thing. As long as he had this name, he had something to live up by. A sign for the village and everything that came up with it, he was his mother child and the pride of the clan for being the only male in years to be born with this trait. Everything he did and will ever do will be watched carefully by the village and his clan. It was his birthright as the child of the clan.

?I don?t expect outsiders to understand though.? He said picking up the rest of the twigs in leaves he needed, ?If you really want that flag so bad, go get it, but I?m not going with you Princess. My goal was to represent my village and my clan, nothing more and nothing less. The flag was just extra.?

?Though then again? I doubt you understand?.?


----------



## Laix (May 22, 2014)

_Edie Nakano_
   *THE CHŪNIN EXAMS*
   *PART 25*

​ 
Kyo tried to walk away from her after explaining his 'duties' as the heir to his Clan, and that involved protecting members of his village. She really couldn't wrap her mind around this. If he didn't care about the flag, the exams or anything like that, why on earth was he here? 

"No Kyo, I really don't understand!" She yelled in response, storming after him as he carried an armful of wood scraps and twigs. 

"If you're so interested in protecting Fuzen people, then why on earth are you here!? Why don't you just go back home Kyo Minami and oh, uh, I don't know, like clone yourself and protect Fuzen that way!"

The tension between the two began to rise, threatening to overheat on the stove.

"I'm so sick of you! You're so... So annoying! You're meant to be getting the flag for me, that was part of the deal! I did not heal you for nothing, I did not save you for nothing!"

She felt robbed. Her plan was to always use him, but when it wasn't going her way she started to throw a tantrum. He'd stolen her healing. If it wasn't for her, he would be unable to walk from Mirai's wound or even speak from her punch. Edie cursed him, bound his name to the depths of Valhalla, begged for lightning to strike him down right now. Just looking at him was annoying her. It was even worse when she saw him caring for Miss Extensions. That just turned her the wrong way, twisting her stomach like elastic.

Kyo was a boy, a very girl-hungry boy too. So why couldn't she wrap him around her finger? Why wasn't he doing as she said!? It was the first time in memory that this had ever happened, a male completely disobeying her and not sinking for her charm and good looks. It made her so angry she just wanted to scream. Nothing was going to plan - nothing had gone to plan since the Forest of Death had begun.

"If you're going to be a bitch, then it's fine by me Kyo! But I'm going to carry on with this exam as if I'm on my own, and that means getting my one up over the competition."

Edie reached into her pouch and slipped out a single kunai, tilting it in the direction of Miss Extensions and her companion.

"Oh boo hoo, look at them. Two wounded pups, both slowly losing blood. You're not a healer Kyo, you can't save them. But I am. Then again, why should I save them? I'm here to win, and they know who has the flag. I can find out who has the flag and where they are... And then? Finish them off of course. I can't allow any chance of losing that flag, understand?"

The blonde was talking dangerously for someone who didn't have it in her to kill. She was bluffing, pure and simply - only on the killing part however. Edie had no shame in letting someone succumb to their wounds. It's just part of the game, and before they went she was going to get the information she needed.
​


----------



## Kei (May 22, 2014)

_[Chunin Exams; Forest of Death]
[Sugar, Spice, and Everything Nice]
[Kyo Minami]_​

?You want to know why I came here.? Kyo asked before dropping all the things to the ground, ?I came here because of Fuzenkagure! I came here to represent the people who are still being looked down upon because it?s not a part of the original villages! I?m doing this to represent my clan! Because all I hear about them is shit you tell your kids at night! I?m the monster that lurks under children bed at night and I am fucking sick of living in the shadow of some fucking village!?

Kyo gritted his teeth, he remembered it all. He remembers what his mother said to him that day she was talking about the fire. Outsiders wouldn?t understand, they would judge and cripple you. They?ll fling words at you and demean everything you worked for, because it was because of some bad rumors, bad history. Grow strong was what she told him, grow strong and become the flame that one day burns down everything and opens new doors for Fuzenkagure. 

Those were the beliefs instilled in Kyo, those were the words that rung with him today. The words from his mother when she talked about the flames, he remembered that sad look she had when she had to bow to that Konaha representative. And he remembered the flames of hatred he felt towards the people outside of Fuzenkagure. When he talks about Fuzenkagure or his clan, it should be filled with words of pride and it should be words that would settle within the hearts of people around him.

?This isn?t some competition between us?.? Kyo looked at the woman before him and gritted his teeth, ?If you want to go so bad?Go?Run off, grab the flag, and do your fucking victory lap all around this damn forest. But you know what, you are going to do it without me?Be happy Princess, I?m such a damn thorn in your side, how about we make this easy and leave each other now, because God knows what will happen if we stay near each other.?

When she pulled out the kunai Kyo couldn?t believe her. This girl was crazy, all because he wouldn?t join her in a goose chase for some damn flag that didn?t matter in the end. She?ll be one of the millions that grabbed the flag, she?ll be worshipped one day and forgotten in the next. So Kyo got in front of the kunai,  he pushed up against it until the blade pierced through the skin on his shoulders.

?How about I make this easy for you?? Kyo said pushing the kunai deeper and deeper, and closing the distances between the two, ?How about you tell me the real reason why you are so damn upset? Point your blade to her, and you are pointing you blade to me. Once you pull this kunai out and go after her, I will cut you down Edie Nakano?.?

?That is a promise?Not from my clan?.But from me??


----------



## LunarCoast (May 22, 2014)

“Rest…Close your eyes and rest…” Zyana whispered, “Cry and scream if you want to, but after that realize that you are alive. Rest and gain your strength so that that same mistake won’t happen twice. Do what you need to right now, but above all I need you to rest.”

Maybe she was right, maybe she was wrong. He couldn't quite tell when he had discovered the loss of his father things were diffirent, his father was gone for two years in his mind and he had simply... learned not to expect his exsistance and looking back he took it fairly well.

Now however, it was diffirent losing someone he had known and grown up with for what felt like forever arguably the last shred of family he had, owl or not. "I am not sure I want to rest Komodo... I want to go back, kill that man he deserves that much or better yet stop him from killing any more shinobi..."

He looks down at his body and the shards of wood that had pierced into him when he broke into the tree. He firmly grasps onto one before pulling at it and removing from his body, the tears were broken being replaced by an expression of physical pain and quickly applied pressure to his wound to stop any further bleeding. He might kill himself, but equally he might only die from infection if not removed thats about as much as he knew, and may ever know about medical treatment.

Slowly coming out of it he looks at Komodo and asks, "Komodo, you said he hired you to kill me but you didn't. It would be nice to know if it was simply a matter of payment or if you instead did it out of the 'goodness of your heart'. Furthermore, if I am to die from these wounds I would ask one more thing. When we first met I never asked perhaps the more important question, why did you come here... you do not strike me as the type to care much for rank or position. I could be wrong but... heh... sorry... Ignore me I'm stupid... April died because of my stupidity. I should just ran away." He takes a deep breath preparing to pull out another, the pain from the last had almost caused him to pass out once more... maybe this one would do it.


----------



## Laix (May 22, 2014)

_Edie Nakano_
   *THE CHŪNIN EXAMS*
   *PART 26*

​ 
Now they were in a full-blown argument in the middle of the Forest of Death.

While young, hopeful genin were cut down left and right in a fight over some cloth on a stick, two were bickering like a married couple over finding the flag. They had no specific idea of where to even look yet it was already causing tension. Although there was no love lost between the two who struggled to stand each other's presence in the first place, it was an appalling contrast none-the-less.

As Kyo ranted about his reasons for being here and what it means to his clan, Edie simply rolled her eyes with a sigh and folded arms. It really was a drag when he went on like this. She didn't care about all this soppy clan stuff, she didn't understand this. The Nakano had never really 'got' family or what it means to put everything on the line for someone else. She despises her father, her mother has been dead for at least a decade with her brother presumed so too. There was only three people who weren't enemies of Edie and even then she wouldn't think of dying for them.

Dying? Dying... That's an interesting word. Dying. She considered herself immortal, incapable of dying until earlier on when her curse seemed to tease her. But it came back for her, it never left her, it never will.

It's always there, and that's truly all she's got. This curse is her family.

As she twirled the blade in her knife, she suddenly felt the air go cold. Kyo began pushing the kunai towards her, his overbearing stance pressing down on her.

"How about I make this easy for you...?"

Edie would never admit it, but she was just a little bit scared of what he might do. She was even more terrified of the fact that he was completely disobeying her. Her spell was shattered.

"How about you tell me the real reason why you are so damn upset? Point your blade to her, and you are pointing your blade to me. One you pull this kunai out and go after her, I will cut you down Edie Nakano... That is a promise. Not from my clan... But from me."

Disgusting. Hearing him belittle her like that was the final straw. She couldn't take it. She couldn't take the feeling of being weak, second best, nothing compared to him. Edie Nakano was her name, heiress to one of the richest families in the world. How dare he even go there.

"Fine!" She screamed, her voice coarse and threatening to crack. She shoved straight past him, heading straight towards an oblivious Zyana. "I don't care! Do whatever you want to me, its not like it matters! I can't die anyway!!"

Edie cupped her hands over her mouth with a short gasp after realising what she had just said. She slowly turned to face Kyo, unsure of what to say. Her mouth opened and closed, trying to find words to cover up the sudden outburst of her little secret but there was nothing. It was strange, so strange. There was this feeling taking over her after she'd blurted out her personal demon, and it was _relief_. Why was she relieved?

"I... I mean... You know I'm better than you Kyo... I will---!" That was it. Edie couldn't do it anymore. Her knees gave in and she fell to the floor, her freshly manicured nails tugging at her hair with anger.

"_*YOU REALLY PISS ME OFF KYO, YOU REALLY DO!*_"

"I hate you!" Her lungs screamed as loud as they could manage with a weak throat as she throttled her head in a frenzied rage. "I hate, hate, hate, hate, _*HATE*_ you!"
​


----------



## luffy no haki (May 22, 2014)

*Uchiha Akaya/Liquid Time*

*White is not my lucky color III​*
Ugh, I can?t stand it. This is stupid, this mission is stupid and I bet that bitch is stupid too. There are better ways to do this kind of things than me going and try to flirt a little so I get on the good side of that hag. I mean, what will i do if things get weird? My experience with women is pretty much zero and although I can follow the advises from Kaito-senpai, I doubt I would be able to control a situation that gets too intense. Captain and I are hiding among some trees as we check that no one suspicious goes in. As far as I can tell, no one here is a dangerous element, there are only rich fucktards walking towards the entrance of the mansion which, by the way, has about five floors all of them full of rooms that are used for who knows what.

I look at myself and see the ANBU uniform still on me, my head turns and I can get a glimpse of the captain, he is using a suit. It is obvious that he would use one of those since, after all, this is nothing but one of those exaggerated parties organized by an excentric wealthy couple. I stare at the people again, all of them talking and smiling, it looks so fake that I almost feel like throwing up. It sickens me to see so much hypocrisy. It?s not like I haven?t seen this before, I live in a world of lies anyway, but that doesn?t make it more bearable. I sigh and look at the moon, it is shining as wonderfully as always; it is a shame that i can?t admire it properly because of this mission.  

"Are you ready?"the captain asks me and I nod, then I proceed to join my hands as I whisper "henge no jutsu". A small cloud of smoke covers me and as it fades away the captain takes out a small mirror from his pocket and allows me to look my new appereance. The transformation technique is used to turn into different people and is mainly occupied to infiltrate places and acquire information, it?s a disguise; however using it not only comes in handy to copy the looks of someone else, it also works to become inanimated objects and even turn into things you can imagine as long as it is under your capabilities. The idea of using it this time was to become and older version of myself, around four or five years from now. My hair is just as dark as always, same goes for my eyes yet there are things that have changed,  my height has changed, now I am standing at around one hundred eighty centimeters or around six feet or whatever you like. I am wearing a black suit with a red tie, I look into my dark gray orbs, am I always this emotionless during a mission? I look just empty.

"Is this okay?"



"Yes, it should be enough to catch her attention."he replied and then took something out from under his sleeve.On his hand a small square of paper with a kanji for the word "frozen" on it was visible"Do you know what this is? It?s a special seal created by the development department some years ago. Usually for long term missions, fake identities are not enough and we resort to either henge and genjutsu. This small seal takes every day little amounts of chakra and  helps you mantain the transformation for a little while instead of you keep wasting chakra on the jutsu. With this your transformation shoudl last until tomorrow?s night without problem." I took the paper and put it on my arm, the square adopted the same color as my skin making it look like my wrist is tattooed.

"Do you remember the plan?"

"Yeah"

"Speak"

"We are a father and son of a family that is recently rising in the economic field and came to this party in order to try a shot at making some businesses with the host. Our last name is  Aragaki."

"Name?"

"Aragaki Tenma"


----------



## Kei (May 22, 2014)

_[Chunin Exams; Forest of Death]
[Sugar, Spice, and Everything Nice]
[Zyana]_​
Zyana didn?t answer him at first, she didn?t even know why. There were so many things happening in one day that she never really thought about it. Was it simply for pay or the goodness out of her heart, which ever she had the chalk up the reason for saving him? Even in her genjutsu didn?t work out logically when she went out of her way to save him. What she would have done in any other situation was drove that needle in and watched him die, but the payment wasn?t sufficient nor did she really want to.  Zyana looked down for a minute before looking back at Hatori.

?Does it matter?? Zyana asked as she sat next to him, she took her ruined shirt and pressed it up against the wound he had. She was going out her way again, doing things that she would consider stupid if she was with Emiya. Emiya, what was he thinking about right now watching her? ?Why I came, what my reasons, does it matter in the end? What would that help you figure out? Something about me, there is nothing interesting about me.?

Zyana leaned against the bushes, ?You won?t die?I wouldn?t save a dying person?? She said as simply as that, it was truth though. If she felt like he was going to die, she would have just simply snapped his neck and went on with her life. Although he was dying, and she didn?t do anything of the sort, Zyana chuckled softly to herself. If anyone of the other hired hands were watching her, would they consider her a failure for not doing a simple job? Would she return to Emiya with that look of disappointment in his eyes, she didn?t know. She didn?t want to know.

Zyana turned to Hatori, she slapped her hand against her cheeks, ?You talk so much?Shush?Rest?I could kill you and I?m on my last legs?Now the next sounds I should hear out of your mouth should be sounds of snoring or rest. Not words?.?

She turned back around and curled into a ball. She was very tired, she was glad that she could trust the Fuzenkagure people even if she wasn?t really theirs. When she returns home then she promises she wouldn?t take Fuzenkagure directed missions for a while. There was too much there for her to even lay a hand against, Zyana smiled weakly as she thought about it. Was Fuzenkagure home for her? Those questions didn?t have answers as of yet, she was too tired to think for right about now.


----------



## PervySageSensei (May 23, 2014)

*Rin Saki-Beginning of a Medical Ninja*

Rin sat on the floor thinking about the new healing technique she is going to learn from her secret teacher Lily. She had to hide her from her own mom.

*Flash Back*

"Healing techniques are useless in the field. We aren't the Leaf! There would be nothing you can do to protect yourself if you were about to die! ... I just want you to be a real fighter. Use ninjutsu to be able to fight for yourself, like I've done... I don't want to find out that you would continue learning these useless things like I've done last time. I'll burn those books again, lock you in the house for a month with rigorous training, and I'll kill that boy you talk to all the time. I love you!" Her mother walked up to her a gave her a tight hug. "I have to go complete my new mission. Practice some of the jutsu I left out for you sweet heart."

* End Flash Back*

Rin waited in her room until it became dark and began to put on some clothes she borrowed from Hiroku. 

_'These sure are loose. But knowing my mom there might be a chance of her lying just to watch me.'_

Rin jumped out of her window and dropped into the bushes. Living out in the suburbs of Fuzen helps her to hide. She scanned the streets and the roof tops. Suddenly tapping on the roof tops alerted her. Rin's eyes darted to the roofs to see a few boys laughing and fighting with sticks. This eased her worries slightly as they passed by. It took her a few minutes before the roads cleared and she  felt comfortable to leave the cover of the bushes and began traveling though the alley ways. Lily is someone she trusts given her skill and rank in the hospitals and in the field. 

"She is important to me and my future."


----------



## Atlantic Storm (May 23, 2014)

*Ren Houki*

​
FOREST OF DEATH

_________________​
*A Decision;*



Behind the shrubs where he had hidden himself, Ren closed his eyes, in contemplation of the decision imposed upon him. The clone he had placed, the one Ogama thought was the real him, stood still, seemingly paralyzed with indecision. "_Win or sell out my team mates, huh... the decision should be obvious here. To begin with, I joined the exam to win at all costs, and these people joined me knowing that. Even so..._"

10

_"Do not trust anybody, Ren."

"People will only stab you in the back in the end."

"Your path is one that you can only take yourself."

"Every person around you is an enemy. Do not let them distract you from your true goal."_

8

_"Makoto, why do you keep bugging me for duels even though you keep losing?"

"Huh? 'cause you're my friend, man! It's what comrades do!"_

7

_"You want to join me in the Forest of Death?"

"Yeah. Teamwork is really important in a test like this, and there's nobody else I'd rather buddy up with."_

---












The Houki opened up his eyes, his decision made. At the same time, his clone affirmed itself, giving a decisive answer to his request. "No, but I don't intend on letting you walk away with my prize, either." It spoke, and simultaneously the real Ren sparked into action, spreading his arms out as if conducting a symphony. Immediately, the kunai and shuriken which had lifelessly floated on the surface of the water from where the Kumogakure shinobi threw them sprung to life. Held together by the invisible force of the Houki's chakra, each immediately shot forward to slice apart the man's strings and to keep him distracted while the next layer of the strategy played out. 

With a poof of smoke, the spear which had stuck itself into the ground from the second throw Izumi made untransformed, revealing itself to be a kunai with a flash bang attached to it. The spearsman took a kunai and sliced it across the air, aiming to slice the wire which held the two ninja tools together. With a soft pop, the fabric which sealed the chemical solution tore apart, letting loose a bright screen of white. 

From the bushes, Ren immediately leapt out, launching himself high into the air. With his left hand, he clicked open the briefcase, a small flag falling out. The object danced in the wind for a few moments, then like the spear, melted away in a cloud of grey, revealing Makoto. "_*First Gate, open*!_" He mentally chanted to himself, breaking apart the limiters on his body as his leg moved to crack down on Ogama like a guillotine blade. 

While Ogama dealt with Makoto, Ren's hands formed a single handseal, a pearl forming beside him. With a loud thunderous cackle, a stream of lightning shot forth from it, aimed at the water to try and paralyze the opponent. ​


----------



## Chaos Theory (May 23, 2014)

*Chūnin Exams|Suzume*

*[Forest of Death, Konohagakure]*​
[Chūnin Exams XXI]
Liquid Time​
_-Before Suzume Left the Forest of Death_

 "I'm impressed Washboard-Chan" Suzume replies giving a round of mock applause.  "You're getting better as stringing more than one thought together without losing track of where you are." is added Suzume allowed her hands to fall back on her hips,  "Speaking of bodily discharges, is that why you're wearing brown panties today? And don't want White Eyes-Chan to go near them? Usually you are all for guys going near your underwear." is added with a mean spirited cackle as she pulled the back of her left hand to her face to shield her mouth as she did so. 

Suzume, allowing her hand to fall back to her side, then looks Kagami up and down,  "True Queen? Since when do Queens shop in the Red Light District of Fuzengakure for cloths?" is asked,  "With the gaudy make-up, thick lipstick and dark eye liner Washboard Bitch-Chan you sure do have the looks alright. Title too, like you said. But of a low grade prostitute." is cackled,  "Ohohohohohoho" 

 "If your skirt was any higher, you could hang a welcome sign around your waist Washboard-Chan, very prestigious. If you were the Madam of the Street Corner that is. 'Ohohohohoho' 

As far as you can attain them." Suzume adds pointing to her boobs,  "Sure, it's possible Washboard Bitch-Chan, but fake is still fake. In fact, I'm dubbing you Fake Bitch-Chan now." is added as she pulled her hands around her back. Walking up to Kagami she starts to circle her,  "You know Fake Bitch-Chan, you can make them as big and bouncy all you want, they'll never be as good as the real deal though. Men can tell. Well real men. Not the four out of tens you dry hump on a daily basis, but real men." is chuckled as she got back around to Kagami's front.  "Nee-San and I have another name for girls like you Fake Bitch, but I'm afraid that it can't really apply to you though, see if you have to be able to keep the men you steal to be called a Man Stealer. For you though, all the men you get your hands on run away, seems this Hakaizen fellow even has half a brain." is laughed. 

With a flick of her wrist Suzume draws her sword and a silver streak flashes just shy of Kagami's body. A moment later as the blonde put the sword away Kagami's shirt parts around her newly acquired tits. Kagami's bra being cut as well almost causes her boobs to spill out as they spread.  "There, now the top matches the bottom, you can get a little name tag now, declaring I AM EASY to go with the Welcome Sign. 'Ohohohohoho'." {Though she didn't know half of what she was saying. Edie said these things sometimes and Suzume thought they fit the situation} 

Suzume was having a good laugh now,  "Hey, White-Eyes Chan. Not only will I triple her price if you give her a wegie. But if you can get her panties over her head in one motion I'll throw in a free Weekend at my Seventh Heaven Hotel. All the commodities and world class Cuisine you can eat, on the house. We also have a new Hot Spring in the back, as well as a free Kennel if you want to bring Fake-Bitch Chan." ~


----------



## LunarCoast (May 23, 2014)

Keiichi Song said:


> _[Chunin Exams; Forest of Death]
> [Sugar, Spice, and Everything Nice]
> [Zyana]_​
> Zyana didn?t answer him at first, she didn?t even know why. There were so many things happening in one day that she never really thought about it. Was it simply for pay or the goodness out of her heart, which ever she had the chalk up the reason for saving him? Even in her genjutsu didn?t work out logically when she went out of her way to save him. What she would have done in any other situation was drove that needle in and watched him die, but the payment wasn?t sufficient nor did she really want to.  Zyana looked down for a minute before looking back at Hatori.
> ...



He listend to the best of his ability keeping silent throughout the entire process, his grip is relenquished on the next shard of bark, and instead decides it's best not too. With any luck they both could get proper medical attention soon, once the examinations had ended.

"... I'd disagree... Everyone is interesting in their own way."He states closing his eyes once more, the pain would pass hopefully and as would time itself. He couldn't admit it but he was affraid that going to sleep and never waking up, he did not want to die who did. So much for being prepared but equally if what the voice had told him is true it seemed they could only communicate in his sleep so perhaps he could finally get a clearer picture as to what was going on.

Weather he willed it or not he drifted off once more in a slumber, induced or not by his wounds he couldn't tell any more and merely closed his eyes and head dropping down as he drifted off. The world was quite, and peaceful even with all the death in the forest some of the birds had returned to the wild, perhaps to check upon the devestation of their homes caused by the fire and battles that more than likely still raged on throughout the forest. He felt diffirent still, the world in a new light but had to yet to realise what he had awakend fully.


----------



## Chaos Theory (May 23, 2014)

*Chūnin Exams|Akane*

*[Forest of Death; Konohagakure]​*​
[Chūnin Exams XXII, Dungeons and Dragons, wait, This isn't Geek Central!]​

Akane struggled, grunted and curses as she pulled and unearthed herself. "W'ere all dis mud com' from?" is asked as she finally frees herself. With a tumble she rolled down the hill and lands with a plop on her ass. Now rubbing her ass she starts to stand to her feet, but when she looks up she is confronted by the Dragon Hikari,  "YIKES!" is yelped as she leapt back. "Dun do dat!" is yelled. Hikari, however, was undaunted by the girl's antics. She didn't have much time before the summoning was undone. 

That serpentine neck stretches as she pulled closer to the girl, her eyes shone of the brightest golden hue but there was sadness there and through that sadness. That all too powerful sadness Akane could see the pain that lay underneath that sense of urgency that was all to present.     

"Human, I would ask you your name but I cannot stay here much longer. So please do two things for me, first collect my blood put it in a vial or something. Second, that big scroll over their take it with you, put it somewhere safe, give it someone with the lineage capable of using it. I don't much care just keep it away from that man.

Please I would love to thank you for your help but I have no time. Just once you got my blood give it to that boy and the owl, if he asks why you can find that information in the scroll and explain. I will return the favour next opportunity I have but right now I need to go home and find out what the hell is going on. Understand?!" 

Akane blinked a time or two, that was a mouthful shot at three billion miles per second. Akane's brain raced to keep track of what was going on. Two things? Akane barely made the effort to keep up with herself, much less promise a strange snake with fur she'd do a couple things for her. But without a chance to voice herself to Hikari, the Dragon continues with what she is saying. First she wanted Akane to collect some of her blood. Akane's head tilted to the side. What boy? Is thought as he looked around, aside from Mizuirono, who was trying her best now to climb from a hole, there was no one there. Akane's eyes then fell on the owl. The poor thing, it look like it'd seen a lot better day's. It looked dead.

Blood painted her feathers, though that wasn't the most telling part. That was the massive wound the bird had. Akane looked back to Hikari as she spoke to her and wondered how snake blood was going to do anything to that bird, much less some boy that she didn't even know was around. Then there was that scroll thingy. What ever it was, to Akane it just looked like a large roll of paper with squiggly lines and blood. Scratching her head for just a second she nods, "Ah dink so, you wan me to get dat dingy ower dare den get blud from you." {I think so, you want me to get that scroll thing over there and get blood from you.} is repeated as she looked up to the large beast, which to her was no more than a talking furry snake with legs. Not some mythical creature that is suppose to inspire awe, fear and respect. Cupping her chin she thinks for a moment. Looking at the while sheen of Hikari's scales, she knew she didn't have anything that could cut through them, though she did have a few bottles of water on her.  

"Ah dun dink Ah can git pass dem scales dough." {I don't think I can get pass your scales though.} she states pulling a bottle of water out of her tool kit, it was a small one. About eight ounces, but it would be enough to collect a good sample in. But, that was the least of Akane's worries. Right now she could tell that Hikari was injured and badly. So with little fear she walks up to her and squats by her injured claw,   "Up please" is stated as she motioned for the claw to be lifted. Hikari pauses, but in her wisdom she knew Akane wouldn't listen. So she complied.   "Ah can no do nutin' bout dat chest o' you. Dis dough, Ah can help." {I can't do anything about your chest. This though, I can help with.} is stated as she has dealt with burns before. Opening the bottle of water she pours some on the wound, which causes Hikari to shudder. 

Then putting the bottle down she pulled her hand to her Tool Kit, from it she pulls a medium size  clear bag. In it is what looks like a gray paste, but it left room to be mixed, which is what the girl did with the rest of the water. Soon it goes from a thick paste to what looked like a salve.   "Dis got sum plant stuff dat help burns, some bug stuff dat help wid pain 'n' some berry juice dat help wid de smell." {This has plant extract that soothes burns. Crushed bug abdomen for the pain and a light drizzle of raspberry for the smell.} is stated as she started to squeeze it out like tooth paste.   "Dis gon sting." is stated as Mizuirono is finally to pull herself from her pit.  "The plant Akane uses is Aloe and the insect she uses is honey bee, their venom in moderation can soothe pain." is panted so Hikari doesn't think that Akane is completely ignorant and trying to poison her through the burn.

The mighty serpent breaths deeply as the paste did sting, and a lot. But it was also very soothing at the same time. Working the paste into Hikari' scales and exposed flesh Akane holds the empty bottle up to her,   "You wan meh to 'ave you blud. You gonna haf to git it fo' meh." {If you want me to collect your blood, you're going to have and help with that.} is stated. Hikari gets the jest of what is said and complies, nipping at the tip of one of her claws she opens a small wound. Then allowing Akane to position it, the Dragon's blood is collected as the eight ounces is quickly filled. While the blood was red, it seemed to have a life it's own as it swirled in the bottle with a warm glow. Akane's eyes widen as she put it back on the ground so she can cap it. Pulling her coat off she then produces a Kunai and cuts a large portion of the mid drift off her shirt. Akane then wrapped the burn as best she could.   "Dare" {There} is grinned as she lightly patted her work,   "Dun get to feisty naw." {Don't get too feisty now.} she states.

Hikari bows as she vanished in a giant puff of smoke,   "Naw, do you kno' wat boy-o cher was talkin' 'bout?" {Now, do you know what boy she was talking about?} Akane asks turning to the Owl. Picking the bottle up she walked over to April and knelt.  "I don't know Akane, I saw a boy under the dragon, though I didn't get a good look at him thanks to the girl that was hovering over him." is replied. Akane looks at the blood then the dead foul, she didn't know what Hikari expected to happen. But she gave her word, when she collected the blood. Opening the lid she poured about a third of it into the gaping wound and rubbed it in.   "Dunno wat 'possed to happen." {I don't know what is supposed to happen.} is muttered as she waited a minute or two. After nothing happened she pulled her shirt off her body and tore it into strips. Wrapping April's wounds she leaves Mizuirono with her so she can go and collect her coat and the scroll. 

Zipping up after she slides the coat on she turns to the scroll. She didn't know what was so special about it, but rolling it back up she picks the huge thing up.  "What are we going to do about the owl Akane?" is asked, only to have a big grin cross the girls face.  "I don't like that look Akane..." is stated while Akane holds up some of her torn shirt. The wolf sigh as the foul is tied to her back, she was being used as a pack mule now. Akane does the same, except the ties the scroll to her back, though she thought about burying it like a big ol' bone. Though, in this weather she may loose where it is. After getting everything ready [Blood, Bird, Scroll and coat to cover boobies] Akane bends over sticking her ass high into the air while she put her muddy face to the ground.  "What are you doing Akane?" is asked. The girl sniffing at the ground as she moved, didn't answer at first. But after an encouraging nip she complies.   "Lookin' fo' dat bad mojo" {Looking for that bad magic/aura} is replied. Mizuirono shook her head,   "Wat? Daddy say ol' Akane be part blud 'ound." {What, dad said I was part blood hound.} is shot back after Mizuirono rolled her eyes.

 "He covered his tracks with water Akane, there is no way you can track him, even if your sense of smell is better than mine." is replied as she started to follow behind Akane.   "Dey may be able to hide de bad juju, dey no can hid bad mojo." {They may be able to hide their evil scent, but they can't hide that evil aura.} is snorted back. A moment later she rears her head to the sky and howls,   "AWOOOOOO!",  "God, if someone was around I'd die right now." Mizuirono sighs as Akane starts to follow the scent she picked up by quickly walking while sniffing the ground. 


Sadly what she thinks is Ogama's scent is actually Hatori's blood. Tainted a little by the scythe that had spilled it ~


----------



## Vergil (May 23, 2014)

*Kagami & Dante*

Kagami didn't even hear anything past her clothes being torn. Was she mad that she was exposed, perhaps a little, but her and Dante had words the first time he had tried to use his Byakugan on her. Sure she was embarrased but what pissed her off more was that these were "Jonny Masons". A wait line of over 2 months to get her hands on these clothes and she had sliced them with her cheese knife.

"You bitch. You fucking scrawny, ass licking, no-name, cow fucking, brown noser bitch! Do you realise what you've done? Do you have any sense of what you've done? These were Jonny Masons, do you even know what you've done? No of course you wouldn't. Judging by how you dress and the company you keep, you wouldn't know style if I tied you up and spanked you with it."

"I will make sure that you remain a nobody in this city. I'll make sure that you have to clean the shit off the boots of our shinobi with your fucking tongue, by the time I'm done with you!" Kagami yelled with genuine rage and tears welling up in her eyes. She really loved that outfit. "Temporary paralysis jutsu!" she growled and stomped towards the frozen girl. Quickly, she bent her over her knee and took off her shoe, spanking her ass with it.

"These are Loius Guilade shoes! But you wouldn't know that even though I am spanking you with them!" she said, after 5 sharp smacks she let her flop to the ground.

Dante decided now would be a good time to intervene; which side he was going to attack no-one but he would know as he got distracted by a giant beetle. Like a really giant beetle, over 30ft in height.

"This is it. My mission will be complete if I do this." Dante's eyes sparkled as he drew his broadsword, "I just have to incapacitate it. You girls can carry on with your bdsm porno if you like." he said slyly putting away a camera phone into his inside pocket. "OK - this is it baby." 

The beetle roared at Dante, stomping the ground as it did so and shaking the earth. "This is gonna be tough."


----------



## Cjones (May 23, 2014)

*Chunin Exams XI*

?Thank you, Marietta-san, I am truly grateful.? He was able to keep herself out of jeopardy thanks to the timely arrival of Konoha?s firecracker. The show of gratitude just earned a simple nod of approval from the new arrival on the scene giving her a bit of chuckle from it. Masami was always interested in how calm Marietta could be in situations such as these, including her rather nonchalant greetings and signs of approval. With her here, for some reason, it was the first time she didn?t feel as tense since this whole thing started.

But it wasn?t over yet.

?Seems like you?ve got yourself a motley crew. Another one you fooled?? Katashi spoke up looking at Marietta. ?Just who are you?? He questioned. 

Marietta simply folded her arms while she turned around to face him. 

?Nessuno di affari tuoi.? 

(?None of your damn business.?)

Katashi scoffed at her words realizing, in his mind, that she was just another misguided fool sucked into the world of his cousin. As he gazed at Masami he could feel himself become more infuriated at her. Those other two kunoichi readily came to her aid without any hesitation, but why? How could they see his cousin as an equal? Masami was a genetic freak, a mistake, a deceiver who caused nothing but problems for all those involved with her. And today, he?d make sure she?d take all the responsibilities for the damage she?s done. 

?So, it seems to be three on three. The sides are even, but I believe.? Both the arachnid and cobra appeared alongside the boy, baring their fangs with ferocity. ?I believe I have the bigger guns.? He spoke smugly; however, there was no denying that might that both the animals possessed because of their considerable size. Masami, while grateful for the help of both Ran and Marietta, didn?t want them dragged into this personal conflict. She didn?t want them getting hurt.

?Katashi-kun, please, just stop.? She pleaded. ?I understand that you don?t like me, hate me even, but why go through all this? Just to spite me? And do you think Akemi-obasan feels? I?m sure she?s watching this!? Masami practically screamed at him. Her response was plainly the same icy stare she had grown accustomed to. It really seemed as if he was truly determined to go through with all this, there was no talking him out of it. 

?No?you don?t get it. That?s the problem.? He snapped at her. ?You are so egocentric, constantly whining, with that pathetic look of gloom on your face as it is only you that is suffering but what about us.? Bringing his hands up to his feet, sullenly he stared before clenching them into fists and pulling out a kunai. ?My mother and I?we both have suffered because of you.? Before any of them could even blink, the mile of distance between both Katashi and Masami, was crossed by the former who leaned in with his weapon poised to strike. 

_?How fast.?_ Was all she could think as the force of their blades meeting forced her to separate from the other two girls, with Katashi hot on her heels? With those two away from the group, that left both Ran and Marietta to deal with animals possessed by the Yamanaka brothers. Both who wasted no time on stalking to their new targets, looming over them. Marietta, for once, had to contemplate on exactly what she was going to do next. 

?Yo, Ran, right?? She called out. 

?Y-yes.? Ran stuttered. Her mind was more focused on how not to become the lunch of these two giants. 

?Did hear that hollow thud earlier?? The other girl could only look on confused. She was worried about a sound when two animals threatened to eat them? But she did remember a rather strange sound. ?You mean when you tossed the spider into that tree right?? Ran recalled how the collision into the tree seemed to echo inside of it. 

?Yeah, and as I?m looking at this tree.? The entire length of it was greater than any other in the forest, and rose far into the sky. ?I get the feeling that we?re trespassing.? An eerie vibe she was getting from it, enough to cause her worry. 

?That may be true, but Marietta-san I?d like to call your attention back to door number one.? Ran pointed over to their opponents who began to slowly converge on the two as Ran sprinted toward Marietta with a kunai. ?Though I am still in training, I do possess some medical skill. I?ll support you to the best of my ability.? With a nod of approval she braced herself as they both charged with their animalistic call of battle. 
​


----------



## Kei (May 23, 2014)

_[Chunin Exams; Forest of Death]
[Sugar, Spice, and Everything Nice]
[Kyo Minami]_​

He didn’t know what to do or say. This girl was confusing, but right about now all her anger was directed at him and he didn’t know whether to take it or yell back at her.  Kyo ran his fingers through his hair, he’s being that a lot lately, and if he kept doing it he might be bald before he is 24.  Though, it wasn’t like he couldn’t help it.

Every time she couldn’t get her way with him, she would rant and scream almost resembling like a child who had plenty of toys. So many toys, but one day someone took one of those toys away and somehow the child noticed. When they did, they started ranting and screaming at the top of their lungs for that toy back. Kyo was the toy and Edie was the child, but knowing how that relates back to everything didn’t mean he knew how to deal with the situation at hand.

Although there was one thing for sure that was going on in his head. He was fed up ever since they met they were at each other’s throat. Even when he thought that they were doing good, and she’ll turn around and do something that pisses him off. Or scream when she didn’t get her way, some things were called for but even Kyo had his limits.  So as she was on the ground screaming at him on how much she hates him, he clenched his fist. He was going to give her something to hate…

Kyo went over to her and pulled her up by her arm with his left hand and then slammed his fist into her face with his right. 
*
“THE WORLD DOESN’T FUCKING REVOLVE AROUND YOU!” *Kyo yelled at the top of his lungs, “If you hate someone so much do something fucking about it! Don’t sit around here and fucking complain about shit!”

He let her go before shaking his fist, her face was rock hard but what did he expect? The girl was hard headed in all the aspects that applied to her. Kyo snorted a bit as he looked down at her, she said she couldn’t die he knew something was up when she healed in that nature, but what did he care. It didn’t bother him one bit, she could still feel pain and if that was the case he hoped that he gave her a good helping of it right about now.


----------



## Cjones (May 23, 2014)

*Chunin Exams XII*

Around the biggest tree of the forest, surrounded by the murky depths of a swap, Masami and Katashi continued trading blows. They metal of each weapon sang a song throughout the forest as they collided repeatedly with one another. During their encounter Masami opted for a more defensive orientated stance, letting her muscles settle into the rhythm of swordplay. It just wasn’t in her to bring harm to her cousin, no matter how he treated her. He was family and nothing would change that for her. 

However after numerous failed attempts over the course of several minutes to break her guard, Katashi began to grow impatient, and quickly opted to batter at her with such force that it seemed as if he wanted to pummel her into the dirt. Katashi though to break her spirit, but she recovered. He had assumed she would run and hide, but she didn’t. He thought he could beat her in a fight, yet was barely able to get into her guard. The thought of his cousin ever being his equal hadn’t crossed his mind, and now his simmering temper threatened to boil over as he forced the both of them to break apart with several feet between them.

Dragon → Tiger → Hare

“Water Release: Wild Water Wave.” 

A waterfall of water gushed out of Katashi’s mouth shooting toward Masami. The water tore through the ground as she twirl like a dancer, evading the attack. Just before she could regain her stance Katashi had managed to close the distance, just like before, his weapon finally slipping past her defenses and slashing toward her chest. Masami dodged, as she thought to herself, _“So very fast.”_ 

Then Katashi slashed with a return blow, backhand, Masami thrust her blade vertical and caught it before it could even pierce her skin while forcing the both of them to break once more. “How is it that you’re my equal?”

Masami blinked in confusion at his words as she laid her sword down to her side, both hands still on the hilt. “How is it that I’m having such a hard time defeating you? I’ve watched you for the longest time, yet you do nothing at all but stand idle and chat with that Hisashi.” He shot his gaze at her, a look of fury in his eyes. 

“You do nothing but try and keep up that disgusting persona of yours, while I train my ass off. In order to stop the whispers, the gossip, the looks of bewilderment.” His temper flared as he thought about all those things. “The scorn and ridicule I’ve endured by proxy, because of you. And even my mother…listening to the people talk behind her back. I train with every fiber in my being to make all that go away, all the damage that you caused since she started taking care of you. But no matter what I did, it wouldn’t go away? Why? Because of you. Because of everything you do. Because of the way you act. Because you have Hashirama-dono’s abilities. If only…”

While he talked Masami could only listen, unable to look at him as he vented. This had been festering for some time. “If only…” In his mind the image of when his cousin first arrived to their home, his mother holding her hand, a look grief on her features, as she introduced Masami to him. That was the beginning of all this stress for him. His eyes shot opened as he stared directly a Masami fiercely, eye to eye, so she could see all the range within him. 

*“You should have died that day.”* A rip of fabric from Masami from the chest of Masami floated in the air as Katashi slashed her across the chest. A small trickle of blood seeped out the new wound as she jumped into the air to but some more distance between them. The look on the boy’s face showed that he was now out for blood as he began forming hand seals a very long string of them. The turbid water of the swap back to pulse and bubble as the Katashi kept up his flow of seals. Masami, who stood atop the great tree, looked at the sheer number he was performing, bandaging her chest with the white ribbons from her hair. It wasn’t until her cousin nearly finished that she was able to accurately perceive what he was doing. 

_“That is impossible, he cannot really know-”_ Her questions was quickly answered. 

Monkey → Bird → Yang Water → Rat → Boar → Bird

Clasping his hands together the roily water erupted in a mighty geyser in the form of a dragon. The scale of it was much smaller than what she had normally witnessed, but for a genin it was nevertheless an impressive feat to use a technique of such scale. The dragon of mixed color roared as it burst at high speeds toward Masami.

“Water Release: Water Dragon Bullet Technique.” 

The powerful water dragon crashed into the tree with great force, drowning a part of it. The impact of the exploding water caught Masami in its vicinity sending her crashing down to the forest floor, barely able to fall to bended knee. The gleam of a kunai was caught in the corner of her eye as she swung vertically, catching the tip of his kunai with her blade. Fatigue was beginning to set in as he began over powering her until a massive quake caught their attention. Both cousin momentarily looked from one another and toward the tree, which seemed to vibrate as it continued.

Marietta flew in the air, over head the cobra, the spider in her clutches. Flinging the eight-legged freak down atop the cobra slowing down its advancement on a cornered Ran. The sudden impact seemed to have finally been a TKO for both creatures as they simply twitched on the ground as Marietta fell back to earth. Ran dashed over to her to see if she was alright, but both girls looked a complete mess. All kind of cuts, bruises and their clothes torn in various places. It seemed that was finally over and done with. 

“….?” Marietta was put off by something, as she looked back up at the tree pass Ran’s concerned face. The back of the tree seemed to be leaking water. _“What caused that?”_ She wondered to herself before a massive quake shook the tree. It vibrated violently, the leaves shook and the branches swayed, something was coming.

“Ran, you remember that hollow sound I mentioned?” All Ran could do was shake her head at the question. “Well, I think we’re about to find out why.” 

*HhhhhhrrrrrraaaaaaHHHHHH*

Its mighty roar resonated through the forest like an emergency siren. Both parties could only look up and stare as a silhouette appeared out of the tree. The faints streams of light showed off the contour of a bird, far outstripping the size of both the spider and cobra, which walked outside from a hole in the cheer and perched on a trunk. With each step the supposed unyielding tree shook with fright. The avian bellowed out once again spreading its wings and cut up a pressure of wind that was powerful enough to not only push the genin on the ground back,  but slice off the tops of trees in a kilometer of its surroundings. 

“Look out.” Masami warned

‘Inoyashi, Inoshiro, return to your bodies.” Katashi screamed. 

The genin sprawled out for cover as giant logs began descending from the sky. They littered the area with convulsions, crushing the earth as well as both the spider and snake. One loud quiver followed sending the genin tumbling over as the earth around them completely buckled and upheaved, forming a deep crater around the bird who seemed to be eyeballing their every movement as they tried to reconstitute themselves. 

“That tree, must’ve been the bird’s home and I believe we may have rattled it one to many times.” Ran spoke. 

“Whose idea was it to send us into this forest anyway? Or let this thing set up shop here?” Marietta could only shake her head. 

*HhhhhhrrrrrraaaaaaHHHHHH*


​


----------



## Chaos Theory (May 23, 2014)

*Chūnin Exams|Suzume*

*[Forest of Death, Konohagakure]*​
[Chūnin Exams XXIII]
Liquid Time​
_-Before Suzume Left the Forest of Death_

Susume's eyes widen as she felt her body go stiff from Kagami's Temporary Paralysis Jutsu. What was worse though, far. Far worse that Fake Bitch-Chan was storming up to her with all the ill contempt in the world pressing down on her. Taking one of her rip-off designer shoes off she bent Suzume over a knee. Still cussing an moaning a storm up she lit the girl's tail up with five, quick and hard slaps of the shoe before dumping Suzume unceremoniously on the ground, now having iron mixed into her body the blows hardly hurt. But Suzume was thoroughly embarrassed over being woman handled by this, this bitch.. A few seconds later the Jutsu fully wears off and Suzume in back on her feet glaring at Kagami shoulder arched in anger.  "Jonny Masons, Loius Guilade?! And I have no idea what style is? This outfit!" is yelled as Dante went about his business with some icky bug.  "These" she growls pulling at the fabric that covered her back,  "Are Harajuku limited editions, they only made three dozen!" is yelled as she stormed about.

 "And you want to cry about some bottom Ryo cloths that you probably pulled out of some trash ben?!" is added as Suzume tenses her entire body as she pulled a hand to her head. She was feeling faint, oh god how faint indeed. "The blouse alone is worth more Ryo than your politic daddy makes in an entire year you entitled little Fake Bitch!" is yelled as she looked poised to strike like a cobra. 










​
All sorts of unnatural noises came from both girls as Suzume leapt atop Kagami. Hitting the ground they start to roll in the mud, grit and grim until a small ball of smoke surrounded them like something you'd see out of a Saturday morning cartoon. Cussing, fighting and roars {yes roars} seemed to come from the cloud as it raced across the forest floor. As it rolled it catches poor Dante in it's wake. Pulling him into the void of fighting cats. The commotion scares off the beetle as the girls bite, scratch and pull hair. Though at this rate it could be poor Dante on the receiving of everything that is happening. ~


----------



## LunarCoast (May 23, 2014)

Atlantic Storm said:


> *Ren Houki*
> 
> ​
> FOREST OF DEATH
> ...



Ogama stands waiting as he contemplated his options all the while taking some degree of note to his surroundings, he was not a fool and any time given to him would be used equally against the child. As he may or may not find out, who knew what a shinobi might do in this situation.

" No, but I don't intend on letting you walk away with my prize, either."

In this moment the water seemed to have a life of it's own and strikes at the strings using Kunai and shuriken alike in an attempt to cut them. They each individually hit the mark but served nothing more as a minor distraction as they failed to do much else, appearing as though the strings themselves were made of some form of metal, being closure to a wire than anything else.

Then came the Kunai, which from the looks of it had some form of tag. This promptly detonated into a bright flash temporarily blinding his vision forcing him to rely upon other senses, hearing the whistley of a incoming blow through the air he reacts. This one seemed faster than the others...

He frowns at this, yet another insect had joined the already built up swarm that surrounded him. With a swift motion he brought his weapon to meet the boy's without giving it so much as a thought, the scythe used to block the attack showing absolutely no damage or recoil from the blow. Slowly recomposing himself as his vision began to return to normal.

"My prize? So you just unwittingly admitted it to all of your friends, that you are using them for your own goals."He created a single hand seal with his free hand being that of Tori and finished the jutsu he had prepared earlier and as such activating it. Wind chakra ran down the wires, until it came to meet with the tags placed upon the kunai's earlier, this caused a strong wind to whirl up and form a sort of dome acting as some sort of barrier which left a single central area untouched where Ogama stood.

"Time's up children."

The lightning strikes against the barrier that had now expanded to encompass the vast majority of the lake and failed to do much more than be bounced off the dome and sent flying upwards into the skies.

Once completed the afflicted area became engulfed in raging winds of which seemed capable of decapitation. He turns his head to Makoto meeting the boy's eyes in this instant a dark force had come over him, his muscles seeming to lock up if only for a moment (Kanashibari no Jutsu). 

He comes to realise this boy appeared to specialise in Taijutsu taking advantage of the chakra gates to bolster his combat prowess, a remarkable technique indeed too bad it was so easily countered when used by the inexperianced.

"Tell me, what use are the gates if you cannot move?" He smirks and throws a chakra infused side kick in Makoto's direction aimed for the rib cage, granted this might knock him out of harm?s way of the jutsu but he never said this one would die for them two Kumogakure, also throwing a pair of shuriken aimed at the spine of the back of the neck.

Why aim for the head when they might survive such a blow, it was far better to go for the neck and ensure death.

He turns to Ren and comments, "You failed to apply or understand the basic laws of battle. So let us have a lesson. Law #1 Do not attack your target where he or she has the advantage. Suiton: Suiryūdan no Jutsu" He makes a single hand seal and 3 meter area of the lake bubbled slightly before a water serpent bursts free and rushed forward in Ren's direction.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (May 23, 2014)

*Ren Houki*

FOREST OF DEATH

_________________​
*Fighting Ogama;*



Ren lands on the water as the film of white receded, grimacing as his plan had seemingly been countered instantly. The strategy had been flawless, but the Houki hadn't been able to fully gauge his opponent's strength, who was able to simultaneously counter all their moves with one jutsu. The man turned on the water, facing the real Ren as his clone dispersed away. "You failed to apply or understand the basic laws of battle. So let us have a lesson. Law #1 Do not attack your target where he or she has the advantage. Suiton: Suiryūdan no Jutsu!" He said, a transparent transmutating from the lake and rushing at the blue haired Genin. 

The Houki immediately body flickered out of the way, summoning his clan shield in the air to use as a double jump to evade the huge water dragon. "_He's used at least three big jutsu now while we've barely exhausted anything. I'm sure he won't be able to keep it up for long._" Ren thought to himself, his eyes hovering over to Makoto and the two swordsmen, who were rising from the water. 

"Hey, are you guys okay?" He asked, landing on the water with a splash. 

"Yeah, but that bastard got us good." Jay grumbled, having barely parried the shuriken the man had thrown. His friend, at the same time, gave a nod, though there was a somewhat prominent cut on his cheek from where one of the shurikens had narrowly caught his skin. Makoto got up, slightly winded from the kick, but otherwise fine. The old man was deceptively strong, but he was used to getting struck in the gut. 

Giving a nod of acknowledgement back to them, Ren returned his attention back to Ogama. "Even though you have a lot of powerful ninjutsu, you don't seem to understand the mentality of us shinobi. We all came here to these exams to win, knowing full well that we could die."

Reaching his hand into his briefcase, the Houki produces his tantō, his face reflecting on the surface of the blade. "I'm not so weak that I'd just back down like rats when our goal is in sight. The same is for everyone else here." He finally stated, then rushed forward.

He didn't particularly want to expend too much chakra yet. He'd already used the barrier and a lightning pearl. It didn't eat up a huge chunk of his chakra, but it wasn't sustainable if he wanted to keep fighting after he got the flag. "Makoto, keep him on the move with your taijutsu. J, K, use your kenjutsu to make sure he doesn't have the opportunity to form another handseal." He ordered, and the three sprung into action.

Makoto leapt up, attacking Ogama from the front with a rapid sequence of expert taijutsu strokes, moving in an almost dance-like fashion with the new speed his gates afforded him. At the same time, J and K followed on from the sides, lunging whenever he looked like he was trying to use a ninjutsu. Ren Houki approached from behind, bringing his tantō in to stab him in the back.​


----------



## LunarCoast (May 23, 2014)

Chaos Theory said:


> *[Forest of Death; Konohagakure]​*​
> [Chūnin Exams XXII, Dungeons and Dragons, wait, This isn't Geek Central!]​
> 
> Akane struggled, grunted and curses as she pulled and unearthed herself. "W'ere all dis mud com' from?" is asked as she finally frees herself. With a tumble she rolled down the hill and lands with a plop on her ass. Now rubbing her ass she starts to stand to her feet, but when she looks up she is confronted by the Dragon Hikari,  "YIKES!" is yelped as she leapt back. "Dun do dat!" is yelled. Hikari, however, was undaunted by the girl's antics. She didn't have much time before the summoning was undone.
> ...



_Hikari & Akane: Humanity's strangest shinobi_

Hikari tilts her head in a brief moment of confusion as the girl wonders off back into the forest, she thought she had seen and heard it all despite her young age in comparison to the more powerful elders. Somehow, she doubted even they had seen or met such a interesting subject still despite the strange tongue in which she appeared to have got the idea or atleast concept... Hopefully she wouldn't find herself being summoned again to the aid of that girl, a fear she kept bottled up, she or anyone for that matter, was after all better than Ogama.

_I best leave now, get home and check on o-nii-san, and make sure father isn't beating him..._ She found herself disappearing into a large puff of white smoke as she is forced to leave the area returning back to her own world which was pretty excatly as she left it. Well from what she could remember atleast, she slivered through the snow of the mountain peak making her way back home until someone once again summoned her.


----------



## Laix (May 23, 2014)

_Edie Nakano_
   *THE CHŪNIN EXAMS*
   *PART 27*

​
In a fit of rage, Kyo yanked her up by the arm and smashed his fist into her face, knocking her down to the dirt. 

_She couldn't believe he'd just struck her._

Despite the fresh blood oozing from her nose and the bruises forming around her eyes, Edie was still trying to calculate what had just happened. 

"*THE WORLD DOESN'T FUCKING REVOLVE AROUND YOU!!*" He roared, fists shaking with pure anger. She simply stared at him with tear stained cheeks and a sore throat, trying to make sense of what he was saying. The world didn't revolve around her? Where did he get that idea from?

"If you hate someone so much, fucking do something about it! Don't sit around here and fucking complain about shit!"

His breaths were rapid and deep as Kyo tried to calm himself. His judgmental crimson eyes glanced at the whimpering girl a few times, not even offering a hand to help her up. 

_(I can't believe he just hit me! I can't...)_

Edie's manicured nails were now dabbed with blood as she felt the familiar liquid stream from her nostrils just before it stopped. The curse had already set in, erasing any trace of purple from her eyes and sealing anymore blood from falling. 

But yet it was so strange.

Even after regenerating, she could still feel that punch. There was more to it than just bones and muscle.

"You're..." She breathed a few times, trying to regain her composure as she rose to her feet. It was so difficult to say that the Nakano barely managed to mumble it.

"You're right..." 

Admitting defeat... This was admitting defeat. Admitting that Kyo was right; the world didn't revolve around her. It's not like Edie ever set that expectation on herself. You're the only daughter, the only living family of one of the wealthiest men in the world with dozens, perhaps hundreds of staff whose life goal is just to make you happy. How would you not be raised with anything but?

When they met at equal height, there was a moment of silence as they both just stared at each other. Kyo was furious, his heart pumping so loud Edie could almost hear it threatening to tear through his chest. Her eyes couldn't focus on any part of him, bouncing from the fist that just snapped her into reality to the eyes that provide judgment she fears. Instead of smacking Kyo back even harder, she felt weak and put in place, like to talk back would just humiliate her even more. All the blonde could be thankful for was that there was no audience.

Breaking the silence, Edie crossed her arms and stared at the floor, doing all she could to avoid eye contact. Her voice wasn't loud, overbearing and condescending - it was submissive, soft and embarrassed.

It was so hard not to look. Her head turned like stuck clockwork, breaking through her resistances to just catch a glimpse of him. Then, it happened. Her body acted of its own free will, falling into his arms while pounding against his chest hopelessly.

"I really do hate you, Kyo Minami."
​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (May 23, 2014)

*Makoto Ha*

NANAKO RESIDENCE

_________________​
*Duel with a new friend III;*


So, the girl was coming at me with a kick this time, which resembled my own Leaf Hurricane. Though, in contrast to mine, it was a lot more sloppy in execution. The hip movement was all wrong, and while hers was faster, it had none of the power a real Leaf Hurricane was meant to have. Knowing the inner workings of my attack better than she did, I step in catching her leg with one arm and then pull her in, striking her in the chest with an elbow thrust. 

"Akane-san, please take this seriously." I say, bringing my right knee up to guard in case she tried to counter at the same time. "This might just be a practice match, but spars are where the souls of shinobi can connect!" ​


----------



## Kei (May 23, 2014)

_[Chunin Exams; Forest of Death]
[Sugar, Spice, and Everything Nice]
[Kyo Minami]_​

Edie Nakano, a troublesome girl and one with the sharpest tongue he knew. She was a bit shorter than him and had blue eyes which contrast his bright reds. She had the smell of vanilla and cinnamon on her hair, Kyo inferred it was the shampoo she used, and despite all the crap she went through she had a flawless complexion. Kyo debated what he was trying to say to himself as the girl was in his arm, and when the word finally dawned on him. Even the heir to the Fennikkusu clan blushed?

Edie Nakano?Was a beautiful girl?.

"I really do hate you, Kyo Minami."​
Despite her horrible tongue and her mood ruin abilities, she was really beautiful girl. Kyo smiled weakly as he wrapped his arms around the girl and pulled her into a hug. His heart was beating like crazy and it was probably because of the fear she might snap at him and tear his heart out. That had to be it, not because he was noticed she was kind of cute. Not because right now, the face she made despite his punch, was cute. No it was because of fear, but that didn?t explain for that one minute why he held her in his arms.

?I hate you too?I hate you a lot?? Kyo whispered under his breath, not knowing if it was true or not. Maybe he disliked her, not really hate, but he wasn?t going to think about things of that nature. Kyo looked down at her, and for a moment when her eyes locked with his, he felt as though she was killing him. He released her from the hug and turned his back towards her. This wasn?t what he wanted not at all?

How did they get here? How did things come down to this? 

?You are rough, crazy, and rude as hell. You drive me completely insane sometimes?? Kyo said looking at the trees before reaching behind his back and motioning towards her hand, ?But?Despite all of that?I?m never bored when you are around?You keep me on my toes, so how about it??

?Keep me company for just a little while longer??

Kyo didn?t dare look at her for the sake of his saving grace. There was a war raging inside of him and he didn?t know what side he was on. This girl was going to ruin him and everything he worked for, if this keeps up, but for now he didn?t mind.  In spite of everything that happened between them, Kyo never had to argue so much or laughed in pain no less until this day?He was a truthfully and utterly an idiot, but it was all because he was around the biggest idiot around.


----------



## Laix (May 23, 2014)

_Edie Nakano_
   *THE CHŪNIN EXAMS*
   *PART 28*

​ 
Kyo stopped the pounding of her fists and wrapped his arms around her, pulling the trembling girl into a warm embrace that made her feel sheltered. This was a softer side of Edie that only Suzume and, rarely, Alisa saw emerging from her cage. It was the girl everyone wish they knew instead of the misandric, childish stereotypical blonde. The thought of punching him, screaming at him, even giving him a sore look didn't cross her mind. She just buried her head into his chest like he was a pillow on her bed. Burying her head in the sand to all of life's problems was easy; even easier when the sand gave you the feeling of being safe.

It was so peculiar. Being hugged by the boy she's repeatedly nicknamed a bitch, rapist, pervert was the one she found herself seeking comfort from. Our most well-known Edie Nakano was being pushed out of her body. It was slow, but change was happening. 

After a moment of silence, he pulled and turned away with his broad back facing her. "You are rough, crazy and rude as hell..." He admitted, looking up at the audience of trees. "But... Despite all of that, I'm never bored when you are around. You keep me on my toes, so how about it...?"

Her eyes widened ever so slightly as he motioned behind his back, reaching through the air for her hand. 

"Keep me company for just a little while longer..."

Edie hesitated for a moment before answering. Instead of speaking words in response, she walked up towards him and grabbed his wrist before pulling him along.
​


----------



## PervySageSensei (May 23, 2014)

*Rin Saki-Begining of a Medical Ninja part 2*

_'I'm glad that I'm flat chested. I wouldn't be able to pull off this look at all. I would only stand out if I used a transformation technique.'_

Rin smiles at the thought.

_'I would be way too flashy and interesting._

It took a while for Rin to walk out of the suburbs and into the forests. To meet Lily she had to pass over rivers, a wild forest, and into the caves where she lives. The only distinctive mark the cave had was the strange shape the entrance had, a thin pentagon. 

"I've made it Lily. How are you doing?"


*Spoiler*: __ 



​



"I'm fine. I wanted you to come here anyways because this is where I have my herb garden."

"Really? Hmm."

"Yes really."

Rin remembered there being a plethora of plants next to the cave entrance.

"So you told me about the Mystical Palm technique. Are you going to be teaching me it for our first lesson?"

"No."

"No?"

"Yes. No."

"Why do you say that?"

"Because, you are far too inexperienced. I can't have my first student be completely incapable of learning from me."

Lily turned to the deeper part of the cave and walked until she stopped at a table.

"I can't have the daughter of Aki dying and her blaming me for her own death and foolishness now can I?"

_'What does she mean die? Like in the field?'_

"You know about my mom?"

Lily smiled.

"Of course. I had to know who I would be teaching. Aki will be away for a while, so you will learn much my perfect student."

The word _perfect_ stuck out to Rin.

"What's your plan for me anyways, if I'm so perfect?"

"There is little to nothing about medical ninjutsu besides what is taught. The Mystical Palm technique is a jutsu that all medical ninjas need to learn. The Leaf are an example of what all medical ninjas need to strive for. Do you understand what I'm getting at?"

"You want me to have super strength?"

Lily upset spun around and glared at Rin.

"No!"

Rin was startled by her sudden reaction.

"They studied the perfect use of combining ninjutsu and their knowledge of the human body. They've become a monstrous adversary for the medical community at large. I want to help you learn and create jutsu comparable to their feats. I want you to be powerful. Their way is simple, but I know of ways to reach the forbidden arts of medical ninjutsu. Dark medical ninjutsu. A fresh young mind combined with my experience and knowledge would spur our creations into the future."

Rin's eyes were wide open. All this new information was a lot to take in for her.

_'Will I be able to appease my mother and my thirst for knowledge of medical ninjutsu with Lily?' _


----------



## Kei (May 24, 2014)

_[Chunin Exams; Forest of Death]
[Sugar, Spice, and Everything Nice]
[Kyo Minami;Zyana]_​
In truth Zyana couldn?t sleep. She would close her eyes, but her mind would run at a million miles per second. Everything that happened during the chunin exams would come at her with a vengeance of a thousand suns. Why did she go out of her way to save this boy? Why? Those thoughts troubled her as she tried to think up an answer. Although, no answer came as she laid next to the boy beside her. No answer, but only more confusion.  

Once she returns home, she needed to ask Emiya for guidance, and for a path she could follow. Without him she was just drifting in the wind with nowhere to go.  She wanted to be tied down and grounded, she wanted to walk on a path that was the closest to her teacher and she wanted to do it with pride. Zyana heart felt as if it was crawling its way out of her body, she felt it drop so low that she guessed if she touched her heart now where it supposed to be it wouldn?t be there. 

The sound of crushing leaves made Zyana jump up a bit, but it was only the blonde girl dragging along Kyo. He had a hand full of sticks and twigs in his one of his hands. Zyana got up to meet him and grabbed some of them out of his hand. Placing it down in the middle of them, Zyana found two rocks, and while she did that Kyo sat up a small fire pit made of rocks and with the branches and dry leaves in the middle. 

Striking the rocks a couple of times she got the fire started and Kyo slowly fed the fire?

As Zyana sat back she looked over to the other two people in front of her, ?What is the plan??

?The plan is for you guys to rest for now?? Kyo said as he sat on the ground and leaned his back against a trees, ?Concentrate on healing and restoring your chakra, it?s the best plan of action for us right about now.?

Zyana nodded before noticing that there was a small wound on Kyo, ??You?re?Bleeding?? Zyana took note before looking up at the blonde girl. So that was why they took so long coming back and she was dragging him back, to assert the dominance over the red haired boy and mark him to tell her he was taken? 

?Ah?Nah, I fell down?? Kyo lied, Zyana glared, what type of falling results in a puncture wound, but she shrugged, ?Getting off of that how are your wounds??


Zyana looked at Hatori, ??Mines aren?t bad?Although Hatori?s?.?

?Yours is just as bad?? Kyo said before he slowly looked up at Edie, his red eyes twinkled as he tried his best puppy dog impression, ??.If only we had a medic?..?


----------



## Chronos (May 24, 2014)

*[Yuudai Ivery]*

Among stones that threw themselves upon the skywards, there on top sat an individuals, one of which held a dagger made of the gleams of frost. While the power that imbued it made it deadly, he witnessed on the distance which laid several animals which were slain, blood spilled the grounds, the headband on his head symbolized not his village, but the clan in which he hailed from. Twirling through those fingers, flesh as white as snow, eyes of blue hair that matched. A pure bread assassin of the Ivery clan. Class that consummated the very ideal of greatness. It ranked seconds next to the archers, who were above all else, the most regarded due to the influence of one. Those eyes who which were so precise, leg out it's usual stare, one of which accompanied by a grin so blatant on his lip. There was something that could be told and that would be this child had not remorse.

"Purposely, there aren't any real issues with this development, right? I was told to apprehend them, but killing them seemed much more efficient." 

He spoke nonchalantly as his head twisted to the side, witnessing a man tower over him, hands crossed as he witnessed the display of targets that laid motionless on the floor. Upon lifting his hand, he preformed a single seal which caused the beast to puff in an veil of smoke, before revealing that they were in fact cloaked figures that were placed under a technique of this man's repertoire.  

"No good? Surely you jest..."

"I gave you an order." 

"You gave me a method."

"I told you to apprehend, not kill." 

"And I told you that it's the would end the same regardless. You aren't telling me that a few boars would change the impact of anything in a mission. Really? Should've been more specific."

The man, built to the brim with muscle and strength, though the pinnacle of where they stood snowed, the weather was enough to send any shivering through the night, their blood would freeze before they could manage to even breath, their lungs would burn under the density of the cold, their lugs were not made to withstand such climate. Or more so, they wouldn't be as comfortable as these two. Both of Ivery name, they stood there with noted blithe. 

"You should show at least some restraint. There's not a single action that will benefit you one the long run of today. But once you are met with a team you might as well consider it a failure from the get go." 

"Of course a Knight would say that. Which to me is very funny because it obviously show how much you don't know about our corps."

"I'm familiar with what all of you do. Yet that's not what I meant."

"Oh?"

"You killed relentlessly, as if you held some sort of enjoyment out of the whole ordeal. Boy, better get your head straight. Your corp might be ideally the murderer of the fray, yet that doesn't take the fact that we are still family, and on top of that, that the heads will not simply let slide your actions."

"Why are you acting like that, Matsuda? You already know that I'm the most gentle soul that reveres himself in the clan. Why, I'm simply acting a role! Of course a role."

"Don't play games with me boy."

How malignant those eyes of his. As if built to toy with people, they seen through a veil of the soul, one of which he protruded a sense weakness. The Ivery was divided into the arcs. All of them held an Ivery which held a specific skill that would normally aid them in battles to come. There were the Knights, much like Matsuda here, they were the bulk. The strength, and the second in commands. With their training, these grow massive, their power scales to almost dire levels of which tales told of men breaking mountains with their fist only. Then were the Assassin's, considered the lowest of the branch, focues on agility, stealth and overall general knowledge and intelligence of battle. Their cunning are often surged of malicious intent, their most noted Ivery however was a man of honor, and served under the man that had made a name itself among the clan...

And finally were the Archers, their most prominent member, Ryoji Ivery. These are overall better in all aspects. Their a mixture of strength, cunning, and speed. Normally, they are weaker than the other two, but regarded as the purest of blood, nearer to the Nymph kin, they are handed a summon once their trails have ended, as a signature of their validity, of their true blood. 

"Well then, I suppose you're just a boring old man then. What the point of all work and no fun? Jeeez you're annoying."

"And this is why they assigned me to you. You need to learn to mature, before you can truly be of aid to your clan."

"This clan is so far up its own ass, it's wearing itself as a hat. Can't you see we really aren't all that?"

"What?"

"Simply because Old Leader Ryoji managed to make us prominent doesn't mean that we are. His success is his own, why wear it like a badge? Are we gonna take credit for a man who worked his ass off to get where he is, just to say, yeah we built that. Last I remembered he was exiled wasn't he? I mean... We did kind of hated him."

"Speak such nonsense again and I'll place my blade through your throat."

"There's no honor among a Knight fighting the meek."

"The meek should know better than to trample on a Knights honor."

"Hah... Well noted."


----------



## Laix (May 24, 2014)

_Edie Nakano_
   *THE CHŪNIN EXAMS*
   *PART 29*

​ 
Edie and Kyo emerged from the forest, the broad blonde ahead with her companion being towed behind her by the wrist with twigs and oak snippets in his other arm. The girl had been calmed. No longer was there any anger or frustration being vented, but a much more solemn and relaxed girl present. Kyo was in a similar mind set with a small smile on his lips. Zyana jumped a little when they came through, the cracking of leaves and snapping of branches catching her off guard. Kyo went forward and created a fire with the assistance of Zyana while Edie looked on.

"What is the plan?" The wounded girl asked, peeking over her shoulder as Kyo fed the fire's hunger. 

Edie was feeling less spiteful but the feeling of dislike for this Zyana was still present, and it was still unexplainable. It was especially present whenever the girl sucked up to Kyo like a vacuum cleaner.

"The plan is for you guys to rest for now..." He replied, taking a seat on the grass with a tree for support. "Concentrate on healing and restoring your chakra; It's the best plan of action for us right about now."

It was then that Zyana noticed the small injury on Kyo. Edie looked away with slightly red cheeks as she inspected the stab wound. It was from just back then, when she...

_"Why should I save them? I'm here to win, and they know who has the flag. I can find out who has the flag and where they are... And then? Finish them off of course. I can't allow any chance of losing that flag, understand?"_
​
Was that really her? It was maybe a couple minutes ago yet it felt so far away. She was still recovering from Kyo's smack to reality, finding herself evaluating every decision she's taken thus far. Regardless of any regret she may have over being such a cocky girl, Edie still felt this contempt for Zyana. Just watching her fuss over Kyo's wound like some schoolgirl with a hidden agenda, it made her sneer.

"Ah... Nah, I fell down..." Kyo's lies were blatant and unlikely to believed. Edie was still stunned however that he chose to avoid telling the truth. "Getting off of that, how are your wounds?"

The attention turned to the other guy whose existence was almost forgotten by Edie. Zyana stated that hers were fine but this boy, 'Hatori', was in a much worse state. As she leaned by a tree in complete silence with her arms crossed spectating the conversation, her eyes followed Kyo as he looked up to her with sparkling eyes and a childish smile.

"If only we had a medic..."

He really knew how to put a girl on the spot.

Her immediate reaction was to just flat out refuse to, but then she remembered Kyo's words. 

"*THE WORLD DOESN'T FUCKING REVOLVE AROUND YOU!!*"
​
_(The world doesn't revolve around me... Ugh, fine... Fine. Let this be my one good deed for the day... But only one and its not going to be her...)_

"Hmph," Edie released her arms and walked over to Hatori, kneeling beside him. 

"I've only got enough chakra to heal one of them," She lied, her reserves enough to heal all three of them. Her instinct insisted she heal anyone but Zyana, but it was partly justified by the fact she said so herself that Hatori's wounds were worse, so there was no guilt to be found in the Nakano.

Focusing her palms on the wounded areas, the signature blue orb of regeneration curved her hands in a bubble as her chakra ran through Hatori's body, speeding up the healing process. Despite helping her enemies, Edie was still conscious that this was a competition and it wasn't a team one. To heal him back to his full state would be both a waste of chakra and something that could bite her back in the future.

Instead, Edie opted to stop the bleeding and keep him alive at the very least. Medical treatment would be required sooner or later if he wanted to live however. She simply prolonged his life just a little while longer.

Once it was finished, the Shōsen Jutsu faded and Edie hopped up to her feet, turning to Kyo with a bored expression.

"I've got some bandages in my pouch for your friend..." She revealed, her narrow blue eyes glancing at Kyo's fellow Fuzengakure genin for a moment before flicking back to the Minami prince. "That should keep both of your friends sorted for a moment, so can we finally get going towards this flag?"
​


----------



## Cjones (May 24, 2014)

*Chunin Exams XIII*

The gigantic avian carefully eyeballed its miniscule prey who were littered among the debris before its feet, the aftermath of his display in power. The forest, compared to before, was still in silence. There was no movement, no sound, it seemed that even the wind had stalled in movement at the arrival of this creature. None of the genin had moved since it descended from atop the tree, but how could they? Every movement was under its watchful eye, his head twitching in small intervals whenever one of them inched in any direction.

“What’d we do?” Ran voice was raspy and filled with nervousness.

“Not die obviously.” Marietta said frankly. 

“He is…scrutinizing us.” Masami observed. This bird hadn’t exactly made any sort of move against them since its landing. “I am sure he is waiting to see what we do first. There can be no other explanation for its behavior. Sizing us up if you will.” That was the only explanation in Masami eyes, which would explain why they hadn’t yet been attacked. Now the only question that needed an answer was, how do they get out of this mess? She was sure that, if they made even the slightest movement to run or attack, this beast would then chase them down without hesitation. A very peculiar position they found themselves in. 

“….” Katashi stood silent while the others conversed among themselves on how to get out this situation. His focus was on what was going on behind avian, by the tree that was its home. His body stood still but his eyes were moving in various directions. Two silhouettes moved about behind the bird dashing through swamp, hiding behind what little cover they could fine, until both were on opposites sides of the crater the bird sat in. Tufts of blonde hair poked at, their bodies turned in the direction of Katashi who was giving silent orders with his eyes. Finally he blinked, causing both bodies to fling multiple kunai at the avian. 

*HhhhhhrrrrrraaaaaaHHHHHH*

The pain of the metallic weapons threw it off kilter allowing the genin to all scatter out of its way. The individuals responsible revealed themselves to be Inoshiro and Inoyasha, the Yamanaka brothers who appeared beside Katashi. The trio began to mutter amongst themselves just as a large crash caught their attention. Splintered pieces of wood showered the air as Marietta shattered a tree against the side of its head. The bird shook out the cobwebs, coming out of its daze, and Marietta flung with a flap of its left wing blowing her into a tree. Unfurling his second wing his response, his chest expanded, and out came a ferocious cry that reverberated through the forest. 

“That pissed it off.” Marietta hacked as she fell to a knee, the wind wholly knocked out of her. 

“He is attacking.” Masami warned as the animal finally emerged from its crater with feral eyes and wings spread wide. With a swing of one wing a sudden violent gust of wind, a massive squall, began leveling a part of a forest with a ghastly howl, tearing down everything in the way with no rhyme or reason. Everyone was hurled far through the forest like a rag doll and stretched across the forest floor with groans of pain as they attempted to stand. None could understand the power achieve by such an animal. His size was one thing, but his power was a different thing entirely. 

Then, with its wings outstretched, the powerful creature sprinted with thunderous stride before it lifted off into the air, soaring low onto the ground with its mouth agape and sights set on the injured genin they laid before it. Masami was the first to stand to her feet. Around her she could see Ran attending to Marietta, who had some form of discomfort from her earlier encounter, but there seemed to be no sign of her cousin, had he simply vanished? Though that was something she would have to worry about later, she was sure he wasn’t done yet. 

*HhhhhhrrrrrraaaaaaHHHHHH*

_“I have to do something.”_ Masami frantically racked her brain to come up with some kind of idea. Suddenly she was hit with a realization, something of plan, but she was sure it would work well enough just to get them out of immediate danger. “Ran, Marietta.” She yelled as she ran to approach them. “We’re going to jump, grab onto me.” 

The two kunoichi looked at her as if she was crazy, but she was the only one who appeared to have some sort of idea on how to get out of this mess, so they decided to take her lead on the matter. Marietta held onto Masami’s leg as Ran held on to the former arm. Their airborne opponent soared through the forest with unreal speed as his open beaked shadowed over them ready to engulf them in one fell swoop. Everyone stood together as they watched him approach, just meters away from where they stood. Masami’s eyes inched closed, and when she saw her opening, her hands began to move. 

“Mokuton…” Immediately her hand began to warp and morph into a branch as it shot out and broke apart. The wood raced and wrap around the right wing. All three pushed off in its direction, narrowly avoiding the jaws of death, and yanked right behind it. The massive bird charged through the forest with no pause as the girls rode its momentum and were tossed on top of the right wing, grasping onto its fur for dear life. A powerful current of wind was being produced from the speed of the birds’ flight, placing their arms in front of their faces to protect them. 

“Grazie, looks like I owe you again.” Marietta thanked as she tried to steady herself. “Thank you Masami-san that was a great idea!” Ran praised. 

“It is no prob-“ Her words were cut short, a foot placed square into her chest, rolling across the bird’s back. Katashi stood before them with two others. 

“Masami.” Ran screamed only to be intercepted by the two others that accompanied Katashi. Two blondes who wore a punkish style of grab. “Inoyasha, Inoshiro, take care of that.” Katashi ordered as he leapt from where they were and over toward Masami. Two male laughed before brandishing kunai and walking over toward Ran and Marietta. 

“We’re the Yamanaka brothers, sorry chicks, but you aren’t helping that eye sore this time around.” 

______

Masami rolled across the back of the massive avian before finally catching a handful of its fur in her hands. She could hear two feet land just a small distance away from her, and as she looked up she could see Katashi standing directly opposite of her. She knew this wasn’t over with yet, but was now really the time for this? They were riding on the back of a monster who wanted to devour them, to her, with ever problem that had should have been put aside in order to deal with this first. 

“I told you, no matter what, I will expose you.” Katashi exclaimed. 

Masami slowly stood to her feet, her long midnight hair flowing in the wind, nearly taking over her entire face. If this was earlier, she would have tried talking him out of this. The safety of everyone here, and their selves, was far more important than the grudge he had against her; however, if he was willing to pursue this that far…

“Yes, this is the most opportune time.” Masami calmly spoke, catching Katashi off guard. 

“I see you understand, if only a bit.” Katashi figured that she was beginning to take this seriously. 

“I…cannot say that I do not understand how you feel, and quite honestly, I am afraid.” Sadness plagued Masami features as she looked eye to eye with her cousin. 

“Just like as I child I know, when people find out, they will reject me. I know they will scorn me, hate me, spit at me, and assault me, all because of what I am and...having Hashirama-sama’s abilities only compounds it.” As she spoke Masami could only recall the memories of how things use to be. Where she would do nothing, but cry alone for hours on end. How no matter how she tried to make friends, when someone found out, she was shun, attacked and beaten. It was a cycle that never ended, except for one day. He never shunned her, he never turned his back on her, and she remembered the day he came to her aid. The darkness of that day, from the pouring rain, could not hide his sun like eyes and shining hair of silver. 

“People loath how I act because of what I do; people loath what I do because of how I act. Despite all this, and even if I only have help because they are ignorant of my secret.” Masami looked across to see both Marietta and Ran, who came to her aid without hesitation. “I will not let their lives be endangered anymore. I shall not let you continue to involve them in this mess.” A look of determination replaced her sullen features, placing a half-tiger/ram seal in front of her, as Katashi did the same. The Seal of Confrontation. 

“We will end this here, my dear cousin.” 
​


----------



## Kei (May 24, 2014)

_[Chunin Exams; Forest of Death]
[Sugar, Spice, and Everything Nice]
[Kyo Minami;Zyana]
_​
?Thanks??

Kyo told her as she went over to Hatori side. He grabbed the bandages like she told him too and tossed one at Zyana and had one for himself. Zyana had turned towards the trees before wrapping her bandage around tightly.  Each wrap was tighter than the last and before long Zyana appreciated the bandages more the vile that Satoshi gave her. Despite the pain radiating off her back, the tightness of the bandages gave her slight relief of the constant stinging. Zyana turned back around and put the shit Kyo gave her back on.

?Please let me help?? Zyana said walking over to the boy who had trouble with his left hand placing something over his shoulders. Kyo looked up before nodding gently, despite not wanting to say anything he really did need help. He was right handed, and doing things with his left hand was troublesome and clumsy. 

Zyana grabbed the bandages as she slowly but tightly wrapped it around the wound and his left shoulder. Kyo hissed a bit as it was tighter than he would imagine but he understood this was what he needed to get done.  He looked to Zyana and she only nodded her head, this was an unspoken that she was doing her best but it was going to hurt a bit. After wrapping it as tight as she could, she tied a knot.

?Is it too tight?Let me see you move your arm.? Zyana said, she stepped back as Kyo swung his arm around a bit ,?Is it good??

?Yeah?Kind of tight but it hurts less?Thanks Komodo.? Kyo nodded at her, she smiled a bit she was proud of herself, which was how Emiya liked his bandages when he was injured. Kyo then got up as he stretched a bit before looking over at Edie, ?Well?The flag??

?The fool Oragama tried to pay me off with it?? Zyana said as she thought back, she looked up at Kyo, ?I believe if we find him, we get the flag, or?We die by his hands?He is strong, he?s not a chunin level opponent. And he most likely not supposed to be here, but then that pose the question why haven?t the upper levels stopped him??

?So we know where the flag is?And  we got the bait he wants?? Kyo said as he pointed over to Hatori, ?But you are basically saying if we try it we might get our asses handed to us??

Zyana shook her head, ?No I?m saying we might die??


----------



## Laix (May 24, 2014)

_Edie Nakano_
   *THE CHŪNIN EXAMS*
   *PART 30*

​ 
Kyo accepted the bandages with a half-hearted smile that had Edie raising her eyebrows. He didn't seem ungrateful or even rude; perhaps just tired and stressed from the exams. Now she pondered on it, these exams were truly something else. They were all genin of varying ages and experience but children none-the-less. Despite more than likely being the oldest participant, even she felt tense at the thought of dozens of genin sparring off against each other in an every man for himself contest. 

They all knew it was a free-for-all. There was only going to be one winner.

She was working with others to increase her chances of reaching the goal, but was going to drop them in a heartbeat to wear the crown alone. So with these three teaming up, did they have a similar agenda to her? Were they planning on dropping her in a heartbeat once the flag was reached?

This thought process had left her feeling more defensive around them. Just as she suspected, she immediately regretted treating Hatori's wounds in fear of being double-crossed. Just seeing these injuries, Edie knew that the others out there were hunting for blood. She could fight, she could harm, she could damage. But she couldn't kill. That was her primary flaw.

Zyana had finished wrapping the cotton bandage around her injuries. She turned to Kyo with a worried frown, offering to 'help' him while Edie looked on carefully. It had barely been five minutes before softer Edie began to get locked away back in her cage as she was trying to figure out what this girl was playing at. There was no way she was genuinely that nice, Edie knew these girls all too well. 

(So sweet, all sugar-coated and charming, maybe even lower that shirt to flash your boobs a bit more...) Her analysis was based off of every girl that attended the Academy. (You're so stupid and blind, Kyo. She's not here to be friends. She'll just marry you for your money! That's why you need to find yourself someone who is wealthy.)

Edie's azure blue eyes widened with shock at what she was thinking. Such sinful emphasis and care for Kyo was being displayed in her mind!

(Wait, why do I even care? Get fleeced and die poor for all I care. I just... I just need that flag.)

The two were practically intimate as Zyana stretched the bandages around his left shoulder. He hissed and tensed at the pain, his muscles flexing every time she hit a sensitive spot. Edie felt like gagging herself with a cockroach at this point, her disgust visible.

"Is it too tight?" She asked, taking a step back to admire her work. "Let me see you move your arm."

Kyo did just that. The sharp-eyed Nakano caught Zyana watching his muscles flex and stretch, the sweat trickling down his bare skin, the sore pink patches peeking from underneath the bandages. Zyana's obsession was repulsive to say the least.

"Well... The flag..." 

His voice snapped her out of the mental cursing and torture of Zyana, making her jump a little. She blinked a few times like a startled animal. Miss Extensions went on to explain that some 'Ogama' tried to pay her off with something which Edie presumed to be sex, followed by speculation on his power level which is above chunin - according to_ her_ at least.

"So we know where the flag is... And we got the bait he wants... But you are basically saying we might get our asses handed to us?" Kyo pointed over at Hatori who was in a clearly better shape than before, all thanks to a reluctant princess who moved closer towards the conversation.

"No, I'm saying we might die."

Zyana's warning chimed through Edie's mind. A cousin of the keyword 'death' that always garners a reaction from the cursed Nakano was ringing through her mind, leaving a discreet smirk on her face. This was it, her plan was perfect.

_(I didn't think they would make it this easy! Go with them to this Ogama and then let him fuck us up... Except, in his moment of weakness, I'll get up and take the flag and then help Ky- Wait, no. I won't need him after that. I don't even...)_

Edie stared at Kyo's back as he spoke with Zyana, her eyes not focusing on anywhere particular other than just the boy as a whole. Her mind was going blank and nothing particular was even crossing through. She was just staring with weakened eyes and pursed lips, trying to find the words to finish her sentence.

_(... I... I don't even care for him. He's useless anyway... It took finding injured rabbits to get even close to this damn flag.)_

Clearing her throat, she walked over towards Miss Extensions and her target with an optimistic smile.

"Well, with four of us I highly doubt he will be able to take us all out!" She beamed, her FBS flaring up again. "Besides, I'm a medical ninja so if anything goes wrong, I'll take care of it!"

The excitement of formulating a game plan had left Edie more cheerful than before or even usual. She didn't even think about how transparent she was looking right about now.​


----------



## Chaos Theory (May 24, 2014)

*Chūnin Exams|Akane*

*[Forest of Death; Konohagakure]​*​
[Chūnin Exams XXIII, From D&D to R&R]​

With her face to the ground, Akane sniffed and smelled and sniffed some more as he waked along. Mizuirono trailed at what she hoped was a very safe distance from the red head, who's ass was held high into the air. The girl pulled scent furiously though her nostrils as she followed the faint trail that Zyana left in her wake. It wasn't much mind you, just small droplets of blood that rained down as she passed overhead.  "Akane" is whimpered while Mizuirono lagged a little bit more from her.  "Wat?" is asked through the mud and grass. The wolf pondered just how to break this to her.  "Do you really have to walk like that, it's kind of..." is started, but stopped after a moment more of thought.

Akane paused and pulled down to a cross legged sit,  "Wat? Wat?! I dun gun 'n'." {What, WHAT?! I'm going to...} Akane bit her lip, she hated when her sister decided to get all tight lipped on her.  "Spill it!" is demanded with a bite. Mizuirono sighed and shook her head,  "You're an idiot, you know that? Why do you have to follow a trail like that? Wouldn't it be easier if you whole body was against the ground?" is asked with a puzzled look. Akane pulls a hand to her chin then stands.  "Ah dun dink so" {I don't think so.} she replies falling back to all fours. Now in a more streamline form she is closer to the ground, like Mizuirono had suggested just a moment ago.  "Dis no werk, 'cause wid mah body Ah no can smell dat well so squashed." "This doesn't work, because my body is more compressed and I cannot get a full lung of breath.} is replied as she arched her back and stuck her ass back into the air.

"Lak dis Ah can smell real gud, you bet'cha!" {Like this I can get a full lung of breath and take in all the minute scents that I need to filter through.} is added as she started to sniff about the ground again.  "Ah got it!" is yelled, which is then followed by a hound's howl. Mizuirono falls to the ground and pulls both paws to her face, covering her eyes.  "Please, what ever god may be listening don't let anyone see this" is begged as she slowly looked up. Just in time to see her sister vanish into the brush. Standing she slowly follows keeping her head cast toward the ground. It was rare that Akane could embarrassed the wolf, but her blood hound antics were one of those things that could do it every time. Akane, like most animalistic fighters like the Inuzuka and her own clan had a sense of smell that was better than your normal humans, in fact Akane's sense of smell rivaled and surpassed most canines. 

That was a feat in itself, until you see how she utilized it. The wolf sighed as she pushed into a bit of a clearing. Akane was sniffing around a tree occasionally popping up to her normal base to sniff the tree itself, like a bound that had just treed a raccoon. "Why can't she just hunt like that, the Inuzuka don't hunt that other way, do they?" Mizuirono asks herself under her breath,  "You say sumethin'?" is asked very lowly while shaking her head. Akane then knocks on the tree.  "Ah dink dis wan will do." is stated as she turned with a grin to her sister. Mizuirono tilted her head,  "That isn't the bad juju Akane." is stated with a sigh, could this girl get anymore dense. They were looking for a man with a scythe, not a giant tree in the middle of a forest of giant trees.

"Pee on it.",  "What?", "Pee on it." is repeated as Akane started to untie the scroll from her back.  "Okay, I'll humor you, even if I had to use the bathroom, I'm not a male. I couldn't just pee on it like that, I can urinate around it, if it makes you happy." is stated.  "But, now I see what you want to do, not bad Akane.",  "Dat snake dingy. Cher wan us to hide dis ding. Dat man had dis. So dat makes meh dink cher no wan 'im to 'ave it." {That Dragon wants us to hide this thing. That man had it first, so that makes me thing that she doesn't want him to get it back.} is stated as she dropped the summoning scroll to the ground. Then dropping to a squat beside it she starts to dig with her hands. Mizuirono circles the tree and marks near the base on the western side.  "It's cover should protect it until we dig it back up." is finished as Akane patted the earth back down. Looking around she frowned. 

 "Lets tear dem up, round dese trees." {Let's make some more trees look like they've been dug around.} is stated as she jumped to another tree. Nodding that it was a good idea Mizuirono joins in and in no time they had several dozen of the large trees looking like something had been buried. Satisfied Akane takes a deep breath,  "Got 'im!" she howls breaking into a run. Falling to all fours Akane stays in a low profile, the scent was now very strong. She didn't need to keep taking it in every few moments. Now she was in stealth mode a predator seeking it's prey. Mizuirono finally no longer embarrassed with her sister keeps pace. 

_-With Hatori, Zyana, Edie and Kyo_

Akane explodes from the brush with both arms stretched before her, like a lioness pouncing on her prey. A wild look is on her face as she soars pass both Zyana and Kyo with a burst of speed,  "Ah dun got you naw!" {I have you now!} is roared as she landed on the injured boy straddling his waist she lift a fist in the air with a Kunia in hand. Thinking this was Ogama thanks to the taint the scythe had left on his trailing blood. ~


----------



## luffy no haki (May 24, 2014)

*Uchiha Akaya/Forest of Death [Chunin Exams 2nd Test]*

_*Capture the Flag IX*​_
*Konoha?s Alleys, two hours ago*

"Seriously, konoha?s security is a joke."

"Ne ~ , Raucha ~ n! Can we go already? please, please, please!?"the girl asked, her cheerfulness was certainly something no one would imagine to see from a person hanging around that man. The white-haired girl looked at the brown-haired man who has a cigarrete on his mouth; the intruder closed his eyes as he let out the smoke from his mouth, a smile crossed his face as he looked down on the lifeless corpses of the chunin at his feet."You can do what you please, and take Ryo-kun with you. You already heard those two, the genin are at the Forest of Death, be careful. And Ryo-kun..."the White Dragon stated as he started to walk out of the alley, being followed by the scarlet-eyed girl and another figure"Don?t go overboard".

"I can?t seem to get this, Akabane-shisho. Is that person you talk about so amazing?"the person hiding in the shadows asked"Ryo-kun doesn?t believe me?"the girl asked instead of the man as the one shadow just seemed to let out a sigh"It?s not that, but master is interested in him and you seem to have gotten a sudden obsession for him. Is he really worth it?"

"Just go with Sayaka and you will see by yourself."
-------------------------------------------
*Forest of Death, present*

Akaya was resting as he eats some fishes he caught in the river that runs across the forest. Somehow he managed to take the princess with him and take her out of that cage of flames that formed around them during battle. The boy hid her unconscious body in a place where it would be almost impossible to find her, at least impossible for your regular genin no matter how good, if you aren?t familiar with the place you wouldn?t be able to reach it although it is quite easy to get out from there, indeed it is close to one of the many entrances to this forest. The Uchiha managed to come to the decision of not thinking about what happened between them but, what actually had him more concerned about were two things: the forest was burning down and no one seemed to give a darn and second, the fact that he has not found any opponent. It?s been a bit more than an hour since he finished his fight with the princess and yet it looked like they weren?t in an exam fighting for their promotion.

"Enough rest"he said before standing and immediately going into the woods again. For Akaya who has been spending time in that forest a good part of his short life, the fact that the ferocious animals inhabitants of that nest of death weren?t making a ruccus due to a bunch of strangers invading their place was something strange. Since that day when he defeated the one beast that used to reign over the Forest of Death, most of the creatures in that place wouldn?t dare to approach him unless they were extremely furious or hungry but, ignoring the "harmless" ones, not having seen any of the predators was something that warned his insitincts about something bigger going on most likely with the participants.

_"Now, where could that flag be?"_he thought while moving from branch to branch of the giant trees. His nose every now and then sniffing the air trying to get the scent of someone but so far nothing has been detected."Kid, I have a bad feeling"the sudden voice that popped inside of his head forced teh Uchiha lad to stop moving_"Oi, don?t talk to me so suddenly. What do you want now?"_Akaya asked to his insides. If the extremely calm situation wasn?t enough to give him a bad vibe, now the tailed beast inside him started to talk out of nowhere.

"Keep your guard up, something is fishy in this forest"Matatabi said, Akaya didn?t really answer as he couldn?t agree more with the fire feline, something weird was happening."I TOLD YOU TO KEEP YOUR GUARD UP!!"the biju roared as his host immediately directed his stare above himself. The jinchuuriki?s eyes opened like plates as he, with a desperated move, threw himself backwards before taking out a kunai witha string tied to the ring at the hilt and throw it to the same branch he was standing on before. theweapon immediately spiraled around the branch to finally wrap the string completely allowing Akaya?s body to hang from that part of the tree, closer to thr trunk.

As that happened, something seemingly invisible crushed completely the part of the branch where he was standing moments before.

"Not bad, he managed to dodge my fuuton just like that"

"See? I told you he was awesome."a known female voice said"Hello Da ~ rling, did you miss me?"


----------



## LunarCoast (May 24, 2014)

Chaos Theory said:


> *[Forest of Death; Konohagakure]​*​
> [Chūnin Exams XXIII, From D&D to R&R]​
> 
> With her face to the ground, Akane sniffed and smelled and sniffed some more as he waked along. Mizuirono trailed at what she hoped was a very safe distance from the red head, who's ass was held high into the air. The girl pulled scent furiously though her nostrils as she followed the faint trail that Zyana left in her wake. It wasn't much mind you, just small droplets of blood that rained down as she passed overhead.  "Akane" is whimpered while Mizuirono lagged a little bit more from her.  "Wat?" is asked through the mud and grass. The wolf pondered just how to break this to her.  "Do you really have to walk like that, it's kind of..." is started, but stopped after a moment more of thought.
> ...



Hatori eyes was forced open when weight of that weird red-head again grabbing hold of his stained shirt and tugged him to meet with her eyes. He returns the gaze with his golden eyes, she was holding a Kunai poised to strike at him presumably the head or neck this bitch was insane. The last time he saw her she jumped out of the woods and attacked Ogama now she was at his throat with a weapon ready to kill him, what the hell did she want?

"Ah dun got you naw!"

He looks at her blankly, was she serious? First she was 'saving' him and now she was preparing to kill him. Had Ogama hired this one to kill him now was his first thought, his hand reached into his pouch and prepared to draw one of his Kunai to block the blow if she made the first move. He somehow felt confident enough to block it at this range, if he moved fast.

"Who the hell are you, and what's with you holding a Kunai at me!"He asks partly in desperation, refusing to remove his eyesight from her or that Kunai, wasn't a risk he could take. If he did she might use that opportunity to strike him down and from what he knew of the others they wouldn't much care, still his body felt better the pain had atleast gone and the bleeding stopped had someone healed him while he was out?

_Will I ever catch a break?_He asks himself using one hand to take a firm grip of the dirt at his flank, if she struck he'd make certain to blind her long enough to block the blow and counter attack.


----------



## luffy no haki (May 24, 2014)

*Uchiha Akaya/Liquid Time*

*White is not my lucky color IV​*
Entering the party wasn?t much of a problem for both ANBU as they resorted to knock out a couple and take their invitation so they could be allowed in. Akaya stared emotionless at the people in that place, their clothes, their way of speech, their habits when talking with other people. Then his gaze scanned the mansion itself, the structure, the way the hosts had it decorated...A bunch of flashy and superfluous details indeed. Were the parties held by rich people always like that? Well, it?s not like he was particularly interested in such a disgusting way of life.

As they walked through the hall where the party was being held, both men started to locate where things were, the food and drinks bar was full at the moment. Mamoru  wasn?t surprised at all the waiters and waitresses in there since it wasn?t his first time in one of those missions. Looking at his calm partner, the ANBU captain raised an eyebrow"What are you doing? Anyone would say that you want to take a drink."the man said as Akaya had to turn his gaze towards him"Not at all"the current eighteen years old young man replied dryly, the truth wa sthat he wanted to take one, it would be a first for him and by the way Sawahisa described he should get the information, probably he would have many first times this night.

"That?s not good, because you will have to take a few if you want to make this faster "the adult answered. In a party such a sthat one, most of the guests would obviously drink alcochol so if he didn?t want to end like some weirdo he had to go along with it. Plus it was something important for the progress of the mission, they were there with the fake intention of making businesses, what would he do if the host of said celebration invited him a drink? It would be wrong to refuse.

Going over to the bar, Mamoru asked for two champagne glasses and went back to where his fake son was only to make him take a sip"This sucks"was his immediate response what made Sawahisa to smirk, everyone started just like that, hating the drink."Get accustomed to it because this won?t be the last time."he whispered"Look, our target is right there" Akaya raised his head and looked in the direction that his captain signaled. His dark slate gray orbs pierced through the body of the woman laughing some meters away from him. 




"Beautiful, right?"

Yes, she looked good. She was beautiful, a perfect body, perfect lips and apparently an evil mind. Akaya was starting to understand why she would go for younger guys, compared to her, her husband was just an old bag of bones at least in appereance. For a second something within the Uchiha seemed to awaken at the sight of the goddess before him. However the boy wouldn?t admit it, he wouldn?t admit that the woman looked good, much less that he was starting to feel his body hotter than ever."Yeah, considering that she looks like a slut."he said and both of them went over to the couple who organized the event.

"Good evening, thank you for inviting us to this party"Mamoru was the one to speak first as both the mana nd woman looked at him interrogatively"Oh sorry for my rudeness. My name is Aragaki Satou, I?m the owner of a raw material exporting company. We have recently started to rise in the business" he explained calmly and politely, what caused a grin on the couple who immediately turned to look at the black-haired young man standing behind."And this one is my only son"seeing those words as the sign for him to start moving, Akaya walked over to the couple, first shaking hands with the husband and then moved onto the wife. Gently the jinchuuriki took the hand of the woman at the same time as he bowed only to deposite a kiss on the hand of the lady.

"Aragaki Tenma at your service."he raised his gaze for a moment and then orchid colored eyes and gray eyes clashed causing a chemical reaction inside both of them. At the same time a quick smirk appeared in Mamoru?s mouth, this probably was going to be easier than expected. Suddenly the music started to sound and Akaya saw it as the perfect opportunity"I would like to apologize for my rudeness my lady but, could you give me the honor of granting me this piece?"he asked.

"It would be a pleasure"


----------



## Kei (May 24, 2014)

_[Chunin Exams; Forest of Death]
[Sugar, Spice, and Everything Nice]
[Kyo Minami;Zyana]
​_
Zyana sighed as Edie placed her two senses in the conversation.  For someone who didn?t have enough energy to heal all three of them, she was highly eager to get into battle. Inspecting the girl nothing really stood out that screamed danger, though there was something a bit different in her that stood out amongst their group. Zyana eyes narrowed in on that item before turning to Kyo and pointing at it.

?She is from Konaha?? She stated, though she knew that Kyo already probably factored it in, but she turned to him, ?Do you trust her??

It was a simple question of trust knowing that Fuzenkagure and Konaha weren?t on the best of footings. Especially when you looked at it in a pride aspect, most people from Konaha didn?t like people from Fuzenkagure, and vice versa. It was something that Zyana noticed from constant interactions between the people. If anyone wanted to know the tension between the two fractions, then they would look at Fuzenkagure and Konaha. Though, Fuzenkagure took it one step further with hunting and using the term outsider as a slur for people from Konaha.

Kyo folded his arm as he took a deep breath and looked at Zyana sharply, ?I do?? He said simply, or was it. When he said it, it was more like a command that went with why not or I trust her, so should you type of thing.

?She is my partner, she has protected me and looked after me, and we have fought together and fought each other. I trust her to the upmost and I will give her the same respect as anyone else from Fuzenkagure.? Kyo said sharply turning towards Zyana, those eyes burned through her and the face was stern as if a father reprimanding a child for something they did. Zyana smiled weakly to herself, so this is why they called him the small flame of Fuzenkagure.  ?Do you question my judgment Komodo??

The way his voice rung and how he looked at her made Kyo appear way older than he actually was. So this was what it means to be heir of a clan. That royalty aura that he gave off made Zyana regret asking the question in the first place. As if she over step an invisible line with him. Zyana closed her eyes and simply shook her head?


?I do not?? Zyana said not wanting to push it even further than that, Kyo took note of her slight withdrawal and sighed. 

?Although?? Kyo turned towards to Edie, ?As much as I trust you right about now, I will ask you to rest up. Going into battle as you are now is suicide?? 

Kyo paused for a moment thinking about her words she told him, ?You have healed me countless of times, and as you said before you only had enough chakra to heal up the boy over there. I do not want to put you in any situation where you will get hurt because of the recklessness of wanting to fight.? 

Kyo voice was strong and he was doing his best to keep up the air of the heir of the Fennikkusu clan. The title and the name that went along with it was his and his alone. So that meant when situation called for it, he must lead, especially if one of the people in the group is one from his own village. Kyo wasn?t Kyo anymore, but the small flame of Fuzenkagure. 

?Do you respect my decision?Partner?? Kyo asked sternly as he looked at her, though as soon as he said that someone came bursting out of the bushes tackling Hatori. However, what got Kyo wasn?t the simple fact she was after the boy but that one thing she said, didn?t really sound like words. 

Zyana sighed a bit as she looked at Kyo, ?Allow me??

Kyo nodded and let Zyana do her thing, at first she started out at a slow walking pace towards the girl, but slowly it turned into an all-out run. Zyana slammed her hand into the back of the girl head, grabbing a fist full of the girls hair she roughly pulled it back. Exposing the girls neck Zyana placed a kunai towards it before getting a good look at her.

?Please give me a good reason why I shouldn?t shove this kunai in your throat?? Zyana asked pressing the blade against her, maybe she should just do it now and get it over with but she had an audience, and Zyana had a slight case of not performing with many watching. Though it wasn?t like it was her job to make flamboyant kills in front of people.


----------



## luffy no haki (May 24, 2014)

*Uchiha Akaya/Forest of Death [Chunin Exams 2nd Test]*

_*Capture the Flag X*​_
_"SHIT"_ is the only thing that could come across Akaya?s mind as he looked with a mask of calmness at the pair appearing before him. The first one was a white-haired girl with crimson eyes; she was wearing a yellow T-shirt with a V shaped neck, black shorts, black ninja sandals and the same brown gloves she was wearing the first time they met. Akaya can still remember their last meeting, the girl was playing the enigmatic bitch with him and the Uchiha discovered two thing: one, she is crazy and two, Akabane Rauji had something very bad in hands. However in this very moment his brain wa strying to guess how did those two get in. Was Akabane in Konoha? How could he? There is always a barrier protecting the place what would let the ANBU and the Hokage to know if something was going on so Takao, Kaito and Mamoru should already be on his toes. Plus, he was a goddamn S-rank criminal for god?s sake!! How can someone like that enter in a village just like it?s his home?

"He looks surprised, didn?t you tell me you warned him you would come to visit?"the jinchuuriki?s gray orbs that were fixed on Sayaka Narumi until now, changed towards the boy standing next to the white-haired kid. The teen looke dto be around sixteen years old. Had pointy red hair, covering his forehead a green headband plus a black eyepatch was hiding his right eye while a piercing was hanging from his ear. The intruder was wearing a completely black attire consisting in black jeans and a black jacket with silver figures on it, same goes for the fingerless gloves on his hands. By what Akaya could tell his only visible eye was green and a strange tattoo was covering from his temple to below said eye. Finally in his right hand he was holding a mallet about his size.



"What the fuck are you doing here?"the Uchiha lad questioned with an authoritative tone of voice demanding an explanation. "ho~, Darling you?re so funny! Didn?t i tell you back then? I came here to hear your answer."she spoke playfully; was she a retard? it?s obvious that Akaya would never say yes!! He would never allow himself to be recruited by a grou such as Konoyo no Jigoku becaus ethat would mean to betray the White, to betray Konoha! Clenching his fist he glared at the newcomers"I told you my answer back then"the human sacrifice replied with hostility, he wouldn?t fall for their tricks.

"Well, that?s perfect. I wouldn?t like as my comrade a guy who hasn?t been acknowledged by me."the red-haired boy stated pointing the mallet at Akaya. Konoyo no Jigoku was a place where only the chosen ones were allowed to enter, not some filthy brat who seemed to have the blood of a pompous clan that believed they were the best. Before Konoyo no Jigoku that kind of pride was useless; reasons like honor, tradition and passivity were nothing to be proud about."You heard him Sayaka. Don?t hold back just because you are going after his bones."Ryo said getting ready for battle.

"That?s not good Ak-chan, I thought you were smarter. But this is also a lovely part of you."the red-eyed girl said adopting her stance too. Akaya took a deep breath, his chunin exams, the test he was waiting for so long was getting screwed right there because of some retards who wanted to acquire, just like everyone else, the power of the beast residing inside him. His eyes became colder and an arrogant smug appeared on his lips; his hands went all over to the ground a she adopted the four legegd stance that Inuzuka Kaito taught him years ago. He would go at full gear from the very start."Sorry, but if you aren?t with the White I have no reason to ally mysefl with you. I?ll kill you both before going after the White Dragon."


----------



## Kyuuzen (May 24, 2014)

_Muneakira Hakaizen_ ? _Forest of Death_ ?  ? _Alone?_

Hakaizen dropped down from a flaming branch to try and catch his breath, foolishly making the mistake of allowing the large felines to gain ground on him and surround him.  They circled him darkly, throats emitting low, guttural growls.  Their eyes were dark and angry as they intimidated him.  Hakaizen gritted his teeth and pulled two kunai from his pouch.  He let out a roar and rushed the first one he saw, tattoos pulsing with their yellow light.  He swiped wildly at one who effortlessly dodged and slashed across his torso, slicing apart the front of his coat and opening gashes on his chest.  He stumbled back a few steps and dropped to a knee, blood dripping onto the patch of unburnt grass they were standing in.  He forced himself back to his feet in time to catch another swipe to his back, his coat being ripped in another area and blood dripping between his shoulder blades and the muscles in his back.  The third feline leaped at him, maw open in deadly rage.  Hakaizen subconsciously threw out his arm to block and the beast sunk its fangs into the skin of his forearm.  He cried out in pain, swiping the other katana at the monster's face and getting a good slash up the nose and snout.  It released him and bounded backward, roaring in pain.

He spent the next thirty seconds getting battered around the circle, gaining nick after nick, slash after slash, wound after wound until he was dripping blood and hardly able to stand.  He was swaying back and forth, eyelids feeling incredibly heavy.  With a cough that caused blood to stir and drip more freely out of his wounds, he fell forward into the grass, eyes slowly closing.  _This is it, he thought.  This is where I die.  This fucking sucks.  I was supposed to go... much... further..._

​
Hakaizen sat up.  He was healed, and... was he naked?  Where the Hell was he?  All around him was black, dark and empty and desolate.  He stood, neither cold nor warm.  It was like he was standing in nothingness.  He clenched his fists tightly.  "*Who's there?!*"

​
The same voice, the same question.  It was a very simple question to ask, and the answer was just as simple.  "*Yes!  Of course I do!  Who would want to be killed?!*"  Silence answered him.  No matter how often he turned around, he felt someone, something at his back, on his shoulder, breathing down his neck.  His tattoos were inexplicably gone, and in the distance he could hear the sounds of chains rattling, as if something was tugging at them.  But still no answer, no matter how much time passed.  Hakaizen was getting desperate now, he could feel fear creeping up his spine.  Those big cats he was fighting were surely about to kill him.

"*God dammit I WANNA LIVE!*"

​
With an abrupt feeling tugging at the pit of his stomach Hakaizen woke, just in time to see the cats bearing down at him with drool dripping from their jaws.  He rapidly got to his feet and leaped, taking to the trees.  The beasts were caught by surprised and it took them a moment to follow.  However, when they did, there was a surprise waiting for them.  Hakaizen rushed past the first one up, the sound of rattling chains following him.  The feline was ensnared tightly in a swirl of iron chains, before Hakaizen hung it from the branch he was standing on.  The chains were tightly and uncomfortably wrapped it, legs, stomach, and neck.  It led from the cat toward Hakaizen and was seemingly coming out of his hand.  His gaze shifted to the remaining two cats with a glare before he flicked his wrist and tightened the chains further, breaking a multitude of bones in the cat, from the neck to spine to its legs.

It fell to the ground, dead.

The next one rushed him, roaring.  Hakaizen swung his arm fiercely and allowed the chain to fly out and strike it in the face.  The weight of the chains and the force of the young shinobi's swing was enough to crack the monster's skull.  It slid to a halt at his feet.  He rose his gaze to the remaining feline.  He began walking menacingly toward it, dragging the chain behind him.  It rushed at him just in time for him to totally avoid it with a single hitsuji seal.  "_*Shunshin no Jutsu.*_"  He vanished, leaving in a puff of smoke.  When the beast leaped through it, the chains wrapped tightly around its throat.  Hakaizen landed behind the cat, yanking hard on the chain and choking it slowly.  He then grabbed both ends of the chain and crossed his arms, wrapping it tightly around the monster's neck and yanked back hard, snapping its neck.  It fell to the ground, unmoving.

Hakaizen let out a slow breath, realizing he had been holding it.  He had never killed something before, let alone so openly.  He outright murdered them.  Sure, they'd been attacking him, planning on killing him, but he had swiftly and rapidly ended them.  He frowned as the chains retracted into his palm.  He stared at the appendage as if it was some kind of foreign object.  He let out a 'hmph' and looked up, walking forward.  His wounds had somehow closed, but the pain was still there.

These exams were something else.


----------



## Bringer (May 25, 2014)

*Hado Terumi*

The Chunin exams... wasn't exactly what he expected. The intelligence exam didn't leave up to it's hype, and the forest of death had been underwhelming. Or perhaps the ivory haired boy had just been lucky. He hadn't encountered any opponents, any dangerous animals, and was far away from the fire. He didn't think things would be this lax, he had spent a majority of his time locating the flag... To no avail obviously. Where the fuck was it?

His wandering around the forest led him to spot a teen with peculiar red hair. Hado had heard that people with red hair most likely stemmed from the Uzamaki clan, but he had also heard that red hair was a norm in Sunagakure as well. Whatever the teen was, he seemed to be in his late teens... Or at the very least looks like he could be in his late teens. _"What do they feed that boy?"_ thought the young Terumi. He had well developed muscle as opposed to Hado who had a more slimmer build.

Deciding not to confront the team, the young shinobi would simply ninja his way around his opponent with the art of stealth.

*Crack!*

...

Just his luck, he had just stepped on a twig.


----------



## Vergil (May 25, 2014)

*Kagami*

The cat fight was something else. Hair was grabbed, clothes were torn, bites were dealt out and scratches drew blood. They rolled for about 5 minutes, towards the flames and finally stopped as they careened into a tree. 

"Hah! Not a scratch on me you useless bitch!" Kagami huffed and looked at the clump of hair in her hand. It was white and short....and curly? Suzume had the same hair but Kagami's trousers and underwear were still in tact. The same could not be said about Dante who was lying unconscious, a pool of blood on the mud, trickling from his head.

Kagami looked in horror at the two bald patches around Dante's own Forest of Death and threw it hastily at the man.

"ARRGH! Oh my God, I've contracted whatever strange disease he probably had! Oh my god!" She looked at her hand in horror and then kicked Dante in the head, who lay motionless.

"Uh...Dante?" Kagami said shaking the young man. She tried to listen for his breathing. There was none.

"H-holy shit he's dead!" She said panicking and listened for his heart. No heartbeat!

"Oh my god....you actually killed him! You killed Dante!" Kagami said screaming. In truth, he was unconscious but Kagami had not realized that she was deaf in one ear from the impact with the tree. Suzume looked like she was a little dazed from her bump on the head too. "W...We have to hide the evidence. I'll be an accomplice to murder!"

Kagami ran and shook Suzume. "This is all your fault you bitch. How are you going to take responsibility?! If you hadn't been such a bitch turd to begin with then Dante would...Dante would...he'd be alive to help me find Hakaizen!" Kagami said dramatically, putting a hand to her forehead and dropping to her knees.

"This is all your fault you bitch! I'm so nailing you on murder charges! You better help me dig his grave! Or....maybe just throw him in the forest fire! Yeah! That way we can say he just died in that! Brilliant!"

Kagami grabbed Dante's arms and started to drag the poor Hyuuga into the fiery forest, unaware that her 'love' was very close by.

"Well? Are you going to help or not?!" Kagami demanded.


----------



## Kyuuzen (May 25, 2014)

_Muneakira Hakaizen_ ? _Forest of Death_ ?  ? _With Hado_

_*Crack!*_

Hakaizen stopped mid-step at the sound, senses instantly going on high alert.  His first thought was that the guy from earlier claiming to be his brother was back, and if he was more of those fucking cats were soon to follow.  His tattoos glowed brightly at the thought.  In a single, fluid, incredibly rapid motion, he grabbed a kunai from his pouch and spun, facing whomever had decided to sneak up on him.  He held the knife tightly in a reverse grip, glaring at the boy before him.  A few moments passed as the red-haired youth, kunai bared.  Eventually, however, he flipped the knife and pocketed it back into the pouch.  "*You don't seem like a bad guy.  Just try not to sneak up on people next time, it'll get your ass kicked.*"  He walked over to the kid, stepping over the corpses of the felines.  He extended a hand to the boy once he crossed the patch of grass, giving him a light smile.

"*Hey.  I'm Hakaizen.  You here for the exams?  If so, maybe you can tell me what the Hell we're supposed to be doing in this damn forest?  Or, better yet, why is it on fire?*"

In response to his question, a burning tree limb cracked loudly and fell off of the tree, smashing into the ground not fifteen feet away from where they were standing.  Hakaizen blinked a few times, before turning back to the kid.  *"Or better yet, maybe we'll save that until after we get out of this inferno."*


----------



## Bringer (May 25, 2014)

*Hado Terumi*

Just as soon as the red haired shinobi's tattoo's began to glow as he pulled out a kunai, the ivory haired boy prepared himself as well pulling out his kunai as well. The two teens sized each other up before the teen who revealed himself as Hakaizen said that Hado didn't look like such a bad guy. Keeping up his tough demeanor and kunai, he stared intently as the teen walked forward to extend a hand. One thing Hado had failed to notice at first were the carcasses of oversized felines on the ground. Although defeating animals wasn't a big deal for a shinobi, the feat shrouded Hakaizen with an aura of badassery. 

He hesitated before lowering his kunai, right about now Hado assumed Kibishii who was probably spectating from television was probably berating him for dropping his guard around somebody he doesn't even know if he could trust. Regardless if Hakaizen wanted to attack he would've by now.  Suddenly a burning tree collapsed... The shinobi miscalculated, apparently he wasn't as far away from the fire as he thought he was. Plus the fire was covering more ground much faster now. As the two shinobi escaped the scene he began to answer the questions. "We're supposed to be looking for a flag, and the forest is on fire either because the people behind the exams wanted to make it more interesting or some genin had the bright idea to burn down a forest."


----------



## Kyuuzen (May 25, 2014)

_Muneakira Hakaizen_ ? _Forest of Death_ ?  ? _With Hado_

*"We're supposed to be looking for a flag, and the forest is on fire either because the people behind the exams wanted to make it more interesting or some genin had the bright idea to burn down a forest."*

*"Hm!"*

Hakaizen leap frogged up the branch of a tree as they escaped, planting his hands on the sturdy wood before pushing off with his legs.  Hado was definitely a shinobi, able to keep pace with tree-based travel.  Hakaizen's torn coat trailed behind him as they traveled, heading out of the blaze as expediently as possible.  He looked over at the kid as they made their escape.  *"That sounds kinda difficult.  One flag, anywhere in the forest.  With my luck I've already ran right past it."*  He added a bit of oomph to his next jump, leaping clear over a few burning branches.  He frowned a bit, thinking over the best course of action.  Too bad he'd never been very good at strategies.

*"I was late making it to the exams.  That means that the others have had some time to find the flag.  There's a good chance someone already has it."*  He grinned wildly as he stared ahead.  *"So they've done our job for us."*  He smiled over at Hado, giving him a thumbs up.  *"All we gotta do is find who has the flag and kick their ass.  One flag means one team wins this thing, and it's gonna be ours."*

They continued onward, leaping rapidly until they eventually escaped the quickly-spreading blaze.  He looked over to Hado out of the corner of his eye.  *"By the way, you never told me your name."*  Most shinobi would have asked where the kid was from, after all, if he was from another village that would put them on opposite sides in this exam, especially if he was from a Black-controlled village.  However, Hakaizen had never been that mistrusting, and had in his mind already marked Hado as a new teammate.


----------



## Laix (May 25, 2014)

*THE FOREST OF DEATH l Kyo, Hatori, Zyana & Akane*

_Edie Nakano_
   *THE CHŪNIN EXAMS*
   *PART 31*

​ 
_*RUSTLE, RUSTLE*_

Edie peaks up like a meerkat, her ears twitching with curiosity. The leaves that surround them are being disturbed but she isn't sure where from. (It's probably just some rodent...) She tells herself before turning her attention back to Kyo and Zyana, who had just finished patching themselves up.

There's doubt in her mind however that its not just a rodent. Maybe they heard it too?

"Did you guys just h-"

_*RUSTLE, RUSTLE*_

Their stalker dashed out of the bushes, making themselves apparent. It happened in such a blur that by the time Edie had spun around in the direction of the noise, they had already landed their attack.

"Ah dun got you naw!" A feral voice declared, attacking Hatori. The two wrestled for dominance using their kunai in a struggle spectated by Kyo and Edie.

"Allow me..." 

"...!!"

The heiress watched Zyana dash forward and grab the girl by the hair, yanking the vicious dog off of Hatori. Edie rolled her eyes at this girl - she was trying way too hard to impress Kyo. It was pretty sad really. She was surprised Zyana didn't pull out an S-Rank technique just to show off her cleavage.

"Please give me a good reason why I shouldn't shove this kunai in your throat?" The Fuzen genin had the attacker at her mercy, pressing the steel blade against her gulping throat. It was seeing that stance, a prepared throat slit, that made her realise...

"_*HEY!*_ I just realised who you are!!" Edie yelled, pointing at Zyana while breaking the moment with her own personal blade. "You're that chick from that Nakano-Kongou mission swap thingy! _*YOU SLIT MY THROAT!*_ I still owe you for that, bitch!!"

Regardless of who was staring or judging, she stormed over to Zyana and the attacker, grabbing the latter by the clothes and pinning her against a tree.

"Listen here! You're going to tell me where this damn flag is so I can take it and get out of here, okay!? Then I'm going to take that flag and beat _*HER *_face in!" She growled, glaring at Zyana from the corner of her eye.
​


----------



## Chaos Theory (May 25, 2014)

*Chūnin Exams|Akane, Edie, Zyana, Kyo and Hatori*

*[Forest of Death; Konohagakure]​*​
[Chūnin Exams XXIV, Saved by the Blonde?]​

Akane flashed her fangs and pulled her Kunai far above her head and every muscle in her body tensed as she prepared to deliver the killing blow. In this one track state of mind she didn't even realize that the boy that she was straddling wasn't Ogama but Hatori whom Hikari wished her to find. Luckily for the boy, who was in the process of making his own counter measures was again aided by Zyana whom in short succession had broke into a run. The Sell-Sword's hand clenched into a fist as it slammed into the back of Akane's skull. 

The attack was so sudden and Akane so focused that even her sense of smell couldn't save her. Colors bled into the swamp girl's vision as she felt fingers wrap into her hair. Akane grunts in pain as she felt Zyana twist her fist, clumping that handful of hair even tighter. The blue crest that was on the back of Akane's neck becomes visible as Zyana pulled her head back. Dazed from the sucker punch Akane dropped her Kunai which flipped end over end until it stuck in the ground just missing Hatori's ear by centimeters. Exposing her mid drift Akane reaches for Zyana's hand as she is pulled up and off of Hatori's body by the girl. 

“Please give me a good reason why I shouldn’t shove this kunai in your throat?” 

The question comes as the weapon is slid between Akane's right arm and up to the center of her throat. The redhead takes a breath and slowly moves her hands to her side, she didn't realize that Ogama had already gathered minions to do is bidding. But there was something familiar. She recognized the scent this girl had. Her blood was intermingled in Hatori's but that wasn't something she had time to think on. Right now the situation at hand was living through this and her feral instinct kicked into high gear. Pulse racing the muscles in her thighs and waist start to tense with building power. This was going to hurt like hell and aside from the cut she was going to get, she was probably going to loose all the hair that Zyana had wrapped so tightly in her fist.

But before Akane could go into her counter offensive spin she was saved by the most unlikely of people. One Edie Nakano. Though the blonde bombshell's motives were purely on what she could gain from interrogating Akane herself. From the heiress a Kunai of her own fires. Zyana's eyes widen as she is forced to release her hold. Parting with Akane, Zyana avoids the weapon that was thrown more as a warning than anything else. Akane herself stumbled forward and pulls a hand to her throat and rubs at where the point of the weapon held on her was pressed. The other is pulled to her head and she furiously rubbed at the tingling, stinging sensation.  "Ah.." but before the Hyuga could even voice what was on her mind she feels two hands wrap into her coat.  "Eh?" is grunted as the Genin felt her body become weightless.

Being pulled from her feet by the Nakano, Edie inadvertently pulls too much on her Chakra enhanced strength when she pins the girl to a nearby tree. The bark splinters as Akane feels her body being pressed into it's surface.   "Gah" is grunted as Edie pulled her gaze to the girl.

 "Listen here! You're going to tell me where this damn flag is so I can take it and get out of here, okay!? Then I'm going to take that flag and beat _*HER *_face in!"  

Is demanded in that typical Nakano entitled fashion.  "Flag?" is asked while Akane was finally able to start getting her bearings back. Her eyes slowly open from their pain induced closure. "Ah dun kno' nuttin' 'bout no flag cher." {I don't know anything about a flag girl.} is replied. Edie, however wasn't buying it as she pressed Akane deeper into the tree's surface.  "Akane" is huffed as Mizuirono appears from the brush that Akane just minutes ago leapt from.  "I forget how fast you can mov.." is started as the wolf is confronted with Akane being assaulted by Edie while Zyana and Kyo looked on as the heiress threatened both Zyana and Akane in the same breath. 

Clearing her throat she steps forward,  "I do believe that we have a misunderstanding here." is stated as she lay down, as not to harm Aprils body any further than Ogama had already done with that weapon of his. Akane snorts,   "Only ding dat no understand be dat dey stop meh from killing de bad juju." {The only thing that is misunderstood is that they stopped me from killing that evil man.} is barked as Akane started to breath normally.  "Akane, does that boy look like the old man with the scythe?" is asked as she lightly panted. Akane blinked then looked over Edie's shoulder to Hatori who was still laying on the ground, dazed and looking at the weapon that had just missed putting an extra hole in his head.  "Dat no de ding Ah look fo'. W'ere de bad mojo at?" {That isn't the thing I was looking for. Where is the bad man at?} Akane asks Edie. The Blonde's face twists in confusion, "I'm the one asking the questions." Edie states firmly as she loosened her grip just so lightly. 

Akane then blinks and sniffs. Tilting her head she looks down and slightly leans into Edie's bosom and takes a deep breath, taking in her scent.  "Ah kno' you!" {I know you!} is declared not remembering she was at Edie's Beach Party.  "Dat boy-o had dat .. dat wat'cha call it?" {That boy, he had that.. that what do you call them?} is asked as Akane was trying to remember what it was called when those girls were trying to dress her.  "I believe they call them bras, and yes. Now that you mention it. Her scent was on that article of clothing we found in that box." is stated finishing what Akane was trying to state.


----------



## luffy no haki (May 25, 2014)

*Uchiha Akaya/Liquid Time*

*White is not my lucky color V​*
"So, are you helping your father with the business?"she asked looking Akaya into his eyes. The music is slow and most of the guests are dancing apparently the same way, the women surrounding the neck of the men with their arms and entangling their hands just on the back of their heads while the men were just taking them by the waist as they moved from one side to another and turning every now and then. At first the Uchiha came up as a clumsy dancer what forced the woman to teach him how to do it but that only helped to his purpose, they began to get a good mood between them.

"Yes, I usually am the one who attends the clients but in situations like this my father is the one to take care of the talks."he said faking a smile, the plan was going smoothly and the only real thing he had to be aware of was that no one were to try and spend time with the woman. "I see, so you just invited me to let your father talk with my husband?"she asked getting her face close to Akaya?s to the point where he could even feel her breath over his lips. She was too close for the boy?s taste but he knew all along that this kind of insinuations would come, they were part of the plan after all."Maybe...or maybe not? that?s something my lady should discover by herself"the Uchiha lad replied still smiling at the same time as he pulled the body of the woman against his own even more. She didn?t  look bothered by his action, indeed it was as if she wanted him to do that.

"Are you trying to sound like the enigmatic type? I didn?t know the Aragaki Family had such a mysterious son"she said in his ear. Her breath in his ear sent chills through Akaya?s body what made him stay silent for some moments to regain his senses, he had to admit it now, she was beautiful, she was seductive and yes, he now knew how she managed to get all of those young men after her. "Oh,  my lady doesn?t know me at all. This may just be an act or this could just be a facet of mine. But again"he was now the one who approched his mouth to her ear before speaking"That?s something that _only you_ can discover."once he finished the sentence, the music stopped and they had to get away from each other.

"Well, seems like that was it. What a shame."Akaya mentions and begins to walk away but her voice stoppe dhim in his tracks. She took the bait."Yes, it?s a shame. Why don?t you invite me a drink at the bar?"she recommended before whispering"That way we could get to know each other better."afte rthat she left towards the drink area. Akaya couldn?t help but look at Mamoru who was watching in the distance, the older man nodded as the bot formed a smirk before following the woman.

In the distance a pair of scarlet orbs were looking the scene with jealousy but at the same time a spark of fun coudl be seen in them. The night was still young.


----------



## Bringer (May 25, 2014)

*Hado Terumi*

"It's Hado." He replied, still trying to maintain a sense of professionalism. "Hado from Kirigakure."  He then turned to look at the teen as the two jumped from tree to tree. "I presume you're either come from Sunagakure, or just some random Uzamaki." The young Terumi exclaimed his assumption to the red haired shinobi. However the two of them couldn't keep their mind on pleasantries, they had to talk business. "As for the flag... You're probably right. Though how would we locate whatever person has it... Assuming the flag hasn't been burned." Hado purposely left out one detail. Hakaizen had been under the impression that if a group finds the flag then they all get rewarded, but to the ivory haired boy's understanding only one person would get rewarded.


----------



## Chaos Theory (May 25, 2014)

*Chūnin Exams|Suzume*

*[Forest of Death, Konohagakure]*​
[Chūnin Exams XXV]
Liquid Time​
_-Before Suzume Left the Forest of Death_

Careening headlong into one of the many massive trees that lined the burning forest left Suzume in a bit of a daze. Her head whirled and swirled in a motion of blurred colors as all the candy she ate and 'tea' Alisa fed her threatened to come back up for a second visit. Pulling a hand to her head she feels the soft fuzziness of the hair that she'd ripped out of Dante's skull. Blinking she couldn't help but think that this isn't Fake-Bitch Chan's hair. It was one, too soft and two, too short and curly to be her hair. As those baby blues come into focus she is confronted by the bitch herself was panicking over White-Eyes Chan's body. Looking up as a river of accusations flowed her way Suzume fires to her feet like a rocket on ignition dropping his hair as she stood.

 "MY FAULT, MINE! What the hell type of drugs are you on huh?" is shouted as bother her arms flailed in the air.  "How can this be all MY fault. You're the one that started this whole mess by groping me you foolish nit-wit!" is yelled at the top of her lungs,  "You were trying to steal my innocence and I simply fought back!" is added as she stomped a foot on the ground as if she was driving the point home. Folding her arms over her chest she turns from Kagami,  "Besides" is added with a grin,  "I'm a diplomat. I have immunity. But I didn't kill him." is added with a grin as she bent over Dante's body and pointing to his head as she smiled.      

 "This bruise here looks a lot like those gaudy shoes that you're so proud of." is added with a wicked laugh. Both ignoring the fact that the kick Kagami gave left a bruise, which shouldn't happen too well on a dead body. Well not that well defined of a bruise.  "So, in reality your trying to make me an accomplice!" is declared and she wanted nothing to do with that, as she turned her back to the girl again.   "Yep it's all your fault Fake Bitch Chan, you are the one that brought him here because you're in heat like some dog or something." she states. But soon the gravity of the situation, as Kagami dragged the boy's body, hit here. Even if she couldn't be held at fault because of her status as a diplomat, there is still the stigma that would follow her if it were found out that she could have had a hand in killing a Hyuga.

 "FINE! I'll help. But not one word of this to anyone!" is declared as she walked up next to Kagami. Grabbing the other arm she helped to drag the boy deeper into the forest. ~


----------



## LunarCoast (May 25, 2014)

Chaos Theory said:


> *[Forest of Death; Konohagakure]​*​
> [Chūnin Exams XXIV, Saved by the Blonde?]​
> 
> Akane flashed her fangs and pulled her Kunai far above her head and every muscle in her body tensed as she prepared to deliver the killing blow. In this one track state of mind she didn't even realize that the boy that she was straddling wasn't Ogama but Hatori whom Hikari wished her to find. Luckily for the boy, who was in the process of making his own counter measures was again aided by Zyana whom in short succession had broke into a run. The Sell-Sword's hand clenched into a fist as it slammed into the back of Akane's skull.
> ...



Hatori watches as Zyana once again had seemingly saved him from the threat of death, once her grip was finally broken he scrambled to his feet, the blade held at him narrowly passing by his ear and clangs into the ground now at his feet. These exams were the tensest hours of his life, it felt like every moment he was at the knives edge with the threat of death put to him.

Maybe what Zyanno had told him moments before was true, maybe not but it didn't matter. Hatori turns his eyes away from the fallen Kunai and now back to the woman, Komodo, and Akane. He closed his eyes and sighs, there was nothing for it. "My lady, forgive me for saying this but..."

He prepares to draw Amagumo should she react, he was sick of it. Everyone constantly and endlessly going on about some shitty flag that carried no meaning or purpose other than to turn them all against one another it pissed him off, especially when you considered they had bigger fucking problems.

"Will you please shut your mouth, about that fucking piece of paper. Do you not see what it's turning you all into. Yes the fucking mission is a worthless flag that could burn away in the fire for all I cared, we all came here to win but circumstances have changed. Every fucking moment your threatening to kill one another or throwing blades around, put the exams aside for a moment and consider this;

Why the fuck do we work as teams on missions. If you ask me the flag isn't the objective, it's realising that at the end of the day we all share the same goal, it doesn't matter what village your from when faced with a common enemy and objective we are meant to work together and put our differences aside if only for a brief moment in history. Why the fuck are we trying to kill each other if we share a common goal?! Only one can win right? We're fucking shinobi fuck the rules, we fight dirty we assassinate from the shadows not face one another the field of battle!"

Hatori grabs hold of Amagumo tightly he was annoyed, no beyond annoyed. He had lost April and now the only people he knew of still being alive in the exams were threatening to kill one another or some shitty flag, that frankly had no meaning or purpose other than what he stated to turn them against one another for what? A title...

He sighs after his little outburst and relaxes turning his head now he had finally come to notice the canine come out of the woods. "... April.."He utters not sure what to think any more, one half wanted to shed tears again but the other won out, he had to appear strong for the most part. His gaze comes to Akane, he still expected a answer for her actions especially now that she seemed to no longer share the desire to kill him. "Why are you here, and what's the purpose of bringing April's body. I hope you didn't intend to have your pet eat her."


----------



## Kei (May 25, 2014)

_[Chunin Exams; Forest of Death]
[Sugar, Spice, and Everything Nice]
[Kyo Minami;Zyana]_​

There was so much happening that the Fuzenkagure kids didn?t even know what to decipher first. That Edie and Akane knew each other or Kyo was wondering about the slash throat thing. Maybe that Edie still cared for the flag despite the dangers of getting. It was so much happening that they both end up sighing a bit. Although, there was something that ringed in Zyana that made her clap her hands together a bit. She knew where she saw the blonde before and it almost caused her to giggle a bit, and nod her head in confirmation.


?Ah yes?I remember now.? Zyana folded her arms, ?I tried my best to kill you?But?You had a strange trick up your selves?What was it again???

Zyana thought for a minute before the clapping her hands together, ?Ah I remember when your throat got slashed you regenerated! It was an impressive ability, but I had completely forgotten about it. Very sorry about that?Well not about the mission thing, but the forgetting part??

Kyo turned towards Edie and Zyana, which Zyana just shrugged her shoulders, ?Though she might remember that, but she didn?t remember that I think my partner did it. Or hers, the details are horribly blurry, though I did remember her wrapping herself in explosive bombs and she went boom.?

Kyo didn?t say anything, even as Zyana looked at him. He didn?t seem shock, displeased or angry. That was the trick known by all upper class clansmen. Kyo was taught well and even Zyana had trouble deciphering his feelings. Though inside Kyo he didn?t know how to feel, maybe that he had just called Edie partner without even thinking about her abilities. He knew something was up, but he trusted her to tell him when she felt like it. This was truthfully troublesome to the young heir as he considered what to do next.

Though his eyes fell on Edie before closing and returning it back to the people in front of him, but then something interesting happened that made him and Zyana turned heads. It was Hatori little rant about things and stuff, Kyo couldn?t help but smile and Zyana even smirked his way. However Kyo took this too his advantage, and regained a part of him that was lost during that whole exchange between the girls. 

?You got a back bone I see! Good job!? Kyo laughed and then he smiled a bit before nodding his agreement, ?I really like what you are thinking! Fuck the rules and the flag! God, you don?t know how much I wanted to hear that!?


?That sounds very nice?.? Zyana said as she nodded her head, she agreed because she was already breaking the rule an nothing really applied to her at this point. ?That was refreshing to hear Haotri?Thank you, I think we needed that.?

However there was something that needed to be address and Zyana eyes cut towards Edie, ?We are ninja?s as Hatori said. I was doing my job as much as you were trying to kill me. I guess it should be all water under the bridge now am I right? Though?? Zyana snickered a bit, ?Although I don?t have that amazing ability to regenerate wounds deep wounds like you can??


----------



## Laix (May 25, 2014)

_Edie Nakano_
   *THE CHŪNIN EXAMS*
   *PART 32*

​ There was a smell about this girl that made me gag. I can't describe it exactly, but if I was like perfectly honest with you, I would say it was stuck between rotten garlic and Ryoko Hyūga's panties after a Saturday night out - unhygienic and shameless. The talking animal seemed to be the smarter one and no, I'm not talking about Akane. She had some companion that acted between a translator for this dog's incomprehensible ramblings and lack of manners. 

 Aren't there any girls around today that know how to act like a lady? You think it couldn't get any worse but then... Then, she thought it would be a good idea to bury her head in my breasts! Like, _as if!_ Firstly I don't swing that way and secondly even if I did, it certainly wouldn't be with her! That's zoophillia!

 "Ah kno' you!" She stated, speaking utter lies. I want to first make it clear that I have not, do not and will not associate with such a creature! The sort of lies she was spreading could have her locked up for slander. 

 "Dat boy-o had dat... Dat, wat'cha call it?"

 Wait, this girl was actually starting to seem a bit familiar... No, we aren't friends. But I feel like I've seen her somewhere before. Maybe at the Konoha zoo? Or digging through bins eating family leftovers? Ah, no that's it. She was at my fabulous beach party. It was an open invitation so I had to let in like pretty much anyone who asked. Bookmark me when I say that is the _last_ time I ever do that. My maids spent a whole day deep cleaning the house because she somehow got mud inside my mansion!

 "I believe they call them bras, and yes." The wolf spoke up, alerting my attention. Bras? No no no no no. They can't possibly be talking about---! "Now that you mention it, her scent was on that article of clothing we found in the box."

 "_*EXCUSE ME!?*_"

 _What a filthy bitch!_ My bra? _*MY BRA?*_ Where did she even find that!? I can't even bare to think that somewhere there is a group of Ediephiles taking turns sniffing one of my used bras. My instincts kicked in and my fist pulled back, muscles tightened and knuckles locked ready to smack a few manners into this rodent when Miss Extensions decided to speak up in response to my question. 

 "Ah yes... I remember now..." She folded her arms, trying to act all big and mighty in front of me. Quit the act honey. "I tried my best to kill you... But... You had a strange trick up your sleeves... What was it again...?"

 My heart skipped a beat when she mentioned a 'trick'. That was it, it was all flooding back. Her blade skidded by throat and out gushed what felt like gallons of blood. Even a skilled medical ninja wouldn't have survived that, yet I was perfectly fine thanks to this demonic thing within me. I narrowed my eyes towards her, shaking my head slightly with trembling lips.

 She wouldn't, she wouldn't dare...

 "Ah, I remember when your throat got slashed, you regenerated! It was an impressive ability, but I had completely forgotten about it. Very sorry about that... Well, not about the mission thing, but the forgetting part..."

 Miss Extensions was really going there, wasn't she?

 "Though she might remember that, but she didn't remember that I think my partner did it. Or hers, the details are horribly blurry, though I did remember her wrapping herself in explosive bombs and she went boom."

 "Shut up!" I yelled, my teeth clenched in frustration. Listening her yap on and on was doing my head in. "Are you stupider than I thought? Are those crappy extensions dimming your intelligence? I'm a medical ninja in case you couldn't tell! Of course I 'regenerated' and healed myself! Don't make up such idiotic lies! 'Regeneration'... Hoho! Don't make me laugh!"

 There it was, my awkward laugh. I thought I was convincing but when I looked at Kyo, I could tell he didn't believe me. He just had that look, that face, almost as if he already knew.

 "F-Fuck off, fuck all of you! You're all a bunch of idiots anyway! Nobody is immortal in this world!"


 "My lady..." Hatori interrupted me, getting all emotional for like, no reason. "Forgive me for saying this but..."

 "Hmm? Go on, spit it out then!" I really wasn't in the mood for any dancing around the point. 

 "Will you please shut your mouth about that fucking piece of paper?"

 Hold on, lets freeze a second. Did this insignificant peasant just tell me to shut my mouth? I dropped my grudge against Akane in an instant. She was forgiven for her sin was nowhere near as dark as what this boy had just committed.

 "Do you not see what it's turning you all into? Yes, the fucking mission is a worthless flag that could burn away in the fire for all I cared! We all came here to win, but circumstances have changed. Every fucking moment you're threatening to kill one another or throwing blades around; Put the exams aside for a moment and consider this-"

 At that point, my rage had gotten so close to boiling over I just blocked him out, rolling my eyes and taking a step back from the Damsel in Distress. He was bitching more than Ryoko on her period and that was something worth being awarded a medal for. These losers weren't even worth the chakra! I just healed him and look how he repays me? I healed Kyo and we all saw how he repaid me! It wasn't worth my precious time to be standing around getting all emotional and discussing feelings in long, emotional outbursts when I could be out there finding the flag and trying to well, you know, win these exams. When his cute little speech on shinobi and teamwork was finished, he grabbed his sword and began muttering something about this April girl. Oh yeah, April. That random chick who died, right?

 "We are ninja as Hatori said," Zyana chimed in, giving her pointless opinion as always. She spoke about doing her job and referenced my curse again, only for me to roll my eyes. Girls like her aren't even worth responding to. It was Hatori who I was going to have some fun with~

 Turning to him, I flicked my hair with a scoff. "Well please do carry on ranting you irrelevant peasant! I just spent my precious chakra healing your wounds and you want to start bleeding out of your vagina as thanks? Nuh-uh, I don't think so sweetie. I should've just left you to go join your precious April in Valhalla since that's all you seem to go on about!" 

 With a mocking accent, Hatori was my hand and I was going to show him exactly what listening to him was like.

 _"April! Oh April... April-Chan! April... I miss April so much..."_ My mockery faded and I went back to tearing into this peasant with my hands on my hips and eyes staring right into him. "Nobody gives a fuck! Like seriously, we really. Do. Not._* CARE!!*_"

 With a roll of my eyes, I let out a bored sigh and began strolling towards the thick woods, leaving the clearing. "I'm so done with all of you, so done. I'll see you all when you're standing beneath my winner's podium, okay~?"

 Dumb bitches. Kyo knew better than to stay hanging around with those idiots. If he knew what was good for him, he'd come walking right behind me.​


----------



## SoulTaker (May 25, 2014)

*Zellous Kazama v. The Monster
The Thrilla In Konoha's Manilla
*
Some people believe the mind is some kind of metaphysical concept that is intangible. Others argue it?s the brain. Regardless of the interpretation it?s basically agreed that it can only take so much before it begins to stress and fault at the proverbial line.  

You fill the bubble up only so much all of them have their breaking point eventually. Knowledge, memories, some sort of trauma it all expands the elastic bubble. At a certain point it has to stop stretching and it has to reach a state of inelasticity. For Zellous Kazama he was at a crossroads. It's one thing to say you're a changed person after a life changing event, but another matter to present the dichotomy of your past self and present self. Zell, in his infinite dopiness, had found himself lost after looking for his partner, Kirisaki. They we're suppose to go explore, however Zell had stayed put until the fifteen minutes they were supposed to split up for was done. Walking through the foliage he did his best to control the economy of his movement, not making any noise so as to not alert others who were looking for the flag. To be frank the flag was not necessarily a priority yet, setting up a perimeter around the start/finish line was the real priority. Why work hard to get the flag when someone else could? Work smarter not harder, right? However what Zell found himself looking at was not for the faint of heart, in fact it was stretching the very fluid concept of what his mind thought possible. The wind smelled of murder and his eyes were accosted by it. The depravity and gore of it all was the kind of excess you see in snuff films. 

This was the crossroads of metamorphosis. Zell at one time would have been paralyzed by his fear, deifying the monster in front of him like some kind of unbeatable maven. Not at this, clenching his fist he began to feel the pyre's flames intensify and bring his blood to a boil. Zellous Kazama was by no means a hero, he was simply a very pissed off bystander. His target menaced toward his prey brandishing a kunai, this was not the stuff they put together for the Chuunin Exam TV special, no this was the uncensored reality.

Zell quickly dashed up the base of the tree nearest to him. His movements were crisp as if he existed in a perpetual state of zero gravity; he dug his heels into the bark and pushed off, his body hurdling toward his target like a torpedo. Young Zell cocked back his fist, his transcendental outrage balled into his fist ready to explode through his knuckles. 

*CHOUJIN SENTOU*

The harbinger of his rancor delivered its explosive ordinance right on target, blindsiding his victim and sending him caroming into a nearby tree. Zell?s fist was on fire as smoke billowed from it accentuating just how hard he hit the white haired cretin. Not taking a moment to admire his handiwork he turned round to the girl who was tied up with chakra threads, he put his hands into his vest and produced 2 shuriken, in the webbing of his pointer and ring fingers, on each hand, before unfurling them where she appeared to be bound.

"RUN!"

But she couldn?t, there was another thread that Zell could not see, this one was around her waist. The angle made it nearly impossible to cut through. He made his way over to her, confident that he had felled his foe with his sneak attack.

?I know a few ladies that have better right crosses than you. Don?t let that discourage you though.?

The white haired boy strained his neck to the side eliciting multiple cracks and pops, rivulets of blood streaming down his jawline where he had been throttled. Zell didn?t realize what he had gotten himself into by interrupting this mass murder. He had fought some bad people in his time, but the young hound had never come across someone his own age that was responsible for the deaths of 105 people. 

?It was a very good punch, very similar to the Ōkashō technique, but lacking the same level of razor sharp control. This was much more gritty and violent. I?ll have to remember this variation of it. Stupid name though. Superman Punch? Really, kid??

Zell was quite perturbed at the fact that this guy just got up and acted like he was alright after tanking a direct hit from his Superman Punch. Then there was the girl who still had not moved from her spot. She was behind Zell at this point, his back to her as he began to move his hands in front of himself as if he was waxing the air in front of him, however he was setting up his orbit for his?.

*SEIKUKEN*

The defensive sphere he had set up in his mind?s eye had stretched out just a bit further, the girl right at the boundary of it. If this creep was going to get to her he was going to have to go through Zell. However that in and of itself presented a very real problem. He furrowed his brow, as he looked over the white haired monster. He was the kid from before who had ?advised? Kirisaki and Zell on how best to get the flag. The flow he was exhibiting was very sterile, much like when he had advised them, he was essentially a null. 

?Wait a second, you literally just ripped a guy in two, no offense to you.?

Zell looked over to the girl who was keeled over in the corner crying into her hands. He didn?t mean for it to come off as callous but it probably did considering?

?Now you?re really going to try to banter with me as if we?re two friendly rivals who do this every now and again to see who is stronger between us? I can see that you?re a monster but you?re a really glib douchebag too. Well let me tell you something. I?m not going to trade verbal shots with a wild animal.?

Zell?s chakra began to materialize into a physical form around him, the white wavy outline enveloping his body. The fringed wavy parts of the aura began to transfigure into a brighter shade of yellow.

?When you come across a wild animal who would cause harm to others, you have to put it DOWN!? 

 "Even wild animals can teach lessons kid. And as with the last fool that interrupted, this lesson will be seared into her memory. A reminder of how dark the human soul really is and how foolish it is to aid others. You really should have taken my advice and stayed at the gate boy." 

*GET YOUR POPCORN READY*​


----------



## luffy no haki (May 25, 2014)

*Uchiha Akaya/Forest of Death [Chunin Exams 2nd Test]*

_*Capture the Flag XI*​_
"C?mmon, c?mmon!! You won?t get away from us like this, Uchiha!!"Ryo?s mocking claim was heard across the ten or so meter separating him and Sayaka from Akaya.  Since the fight started the only one who has been getting hit has been the black-haired boy who has had no way of counterattacking and has been only able to dodge, block and receive hits. The combination between those two was something to have in mind. The scarlet-eyed girl was fast, although just a little, faster than the jinchuuriki so she has been the one to constantly attack the boy without allowing him to resort to hand signs in order to put them at bay with ninjutsu. Add to that taht he barely escaped with some wounds from a genjutsu she used on him and she became quite the pesky shit.

"Ak-chan Ak-chan, you were cooler when we met at the land of demons!"this time Narumi said before jumping as Akaya was forced to throw himself to the ground to dodge a bullet made of wind chakra. That was another trouble, the fucking red-haired guy was a complete pain in the ass; the damn cyclops has been using his mallet to try and crush the Uchiha against the ground in a few occassions now, they used a pretty basic but perfectly coordinated strategy where the white-haired girl would set the moment by dragging the fire release user into a taijutsu fight which seven out of ten was equal however after a few exchanges Ryo would appear and try to hit, plus the few times Akaya has been about to land a hit on him the guy has been able to perfectly stop and hit with a counter, his Taijutsu abilities were almost a sgood a steh girl?s however the most dangerous thing was...

"Here I go!!" Ryo took his mallet and immediately the weapon started to glow as the chakra the boy was imbuing on it became visible. A moment later he swung the mallet as if it were a bseball bat however it wasn?t a full swing, the guy stopped mid way and made his grip on the object a bit tighter suddenly the wind started to gather forming a compressed ball of air only to be launched at the jinchuuriki as if it were a bullet. Yes, that was the most dangerous thing. Usually his Katon would be able to overwhelm Fuuton like that one but having his hands occupied struggling with Sayaka just wouldn?t let him do it.

"Kid, let me handle this" the voice of the cat resounded in his head as he leaped into the air to avoid the wind bullet_"Shut it, don?t get in businesses!"_he replied with a thought while throwing at both his enemies a bunch of shuriken which were easily dodged by the woman and blocked by the young man before landing and launching a frontal attack "TSUGA!!" the gray-eyed kid took out a kunai on each hand and jumped towards Sayaka as he began to spin violently acquiring the appereance of a tornado which furiously was aiming at the female opponent. The girl immediately moved from the way dodgging the attack but that was under Akaya?s calculation; one he passed from the spot wher ethe girl was, the tornado made a turn towards the male adversary. His real aim was Ryo.

"Brat, don?t do that!!"Nibi?s voice roared inside his brain, couldn?t that stupid monster keep its mouth shut? It was his fight and the cat was breaking their deal of not meddling in each other?s businesses"Let me handle those two!"_"Fuck off, shitty cat!"_he yelled as his destructive taijutsu technique was close to the boy of the eyepatch."Going for me,huh? FINE!"the mallet began to glow again but this tiem it was different. To both faces of its head, the weapon grew two edges made of chakra resembling a pick. Once the Uchiha was close enough, Ryo swung the mallet imbued with wind chakra. The taijutsu and ninjutsu clashed generating a whirlwind which raised a cloud of dust.
*
CLING!! CLANG!!

BAM!! BAM!!*

Two shadows came out flying from the cloud of dus revealing the state of both contenders. The green-eyed boy had a couple of hits on the face, a kunai stuck in his left arm and a bleeding lip. On the other hand Akaya seeme dto get the short end of the stick during the skirmish; his left arm was numb, his lip was cut and there was an apparently deep, bleeding wound on his left side.

"Nee, Nee Ak-chan. Why don?t you just give up and come with us? I don?t like to hurt you, plus I bet we can have lots of fun!!"she said. Akaya turned his cold gaze towards the smiling girl. She had her yellow T-shirt all torn on some places, her face showed a few bumps as Akaya actually hit her a few times, the three of the were injured but the Uchiha was the one with the most damage.Akaya?s mind spaced out for a second, what was with her? saying things like that so easily, with such a naive and innocent smile, that pissed him off.

_"This is bad, it?s time to retreat and think of a plan"_he said realizing that he wouldn?t be able to deal with both intruders in a face to face encounter. He had to go into the forest and shake them off before thinking of a good strategy; he knew the Forest of Death well so there shouldn?t be problem in losing them, the problem lied in if they would allow him to get far away enough from their sight for him to do that specially considering that the wound near of his ribs wasn?t precisely an asset.


----------



## Kei (May 25, 2014)

_[The Dedicated Shrine Maiden of the Sea; Kei Sili]
[Responsibilities Arc; Part Six] _​
?You look beautiful?Way nicer than you did when you first came in.?

Kei sighed, was that supposed to be a compliment or a back hand from Luz? Though she felt that way truthfully, after she had fallen on the ground she was ushered to the bathhouse and was scrubbed down from head to toe by Luz. After the scrubbing she was tossed into the changing room where Luz had trouble finding which of the kimonos would work better with her and ended up choosing a black one with gold trimming and golden flowers as designs. Despite Kei telling them that they didn?t need to, they placed makeup on her and did her hair.

She felt like a different person, her hair was done in a way it cupped her face and her skin appeared flawless. Her lips where cherry red and her eyelashes were long and not the boyish stubbles she was use to. When she looked at herself in the mirror she almost screamed at the person who looked back. So right about now with her head hung low, she blushed and agreed. Even if it was a back handed compliment, she understood where they were coming from.

?Thank you?? She finally said looking up at Luz, ?You didn?t have to do all this you know! I could have worn anything!?

Luz giggled to herself, ?So modest, but we wanted to. Also we couldn?t have you going to Madam Yomi with that stuff on you! You gotta look good when you are with us!?

As they walked down the hall Kei finally looked around. The other girls had begun to poke their heads out of their room to take a good look at the stranger that had made her presence known by falling flat on herself and being covered in chocolate. Though one of those rooms had Jewel coming out of it, and Kei couldn?t help but look down a bit. They were different and it didn?t seem that Jewel didn?t like her that much, though the girl came towards her and smiled at her.

?Look at you?? Jewel said as she cupped the girl face and made Kei look up at her, ?You look like one of those girls from those history dramas! Now you don?t look like you came from a pound?You did good Luz!?

Luz laughed and Kei heart didn?t know whether to be happy or retort, ?She was easy to work with, didn?t complain once!?

She didn?t have time to complain anytime she opened her mouth she was dunked underneath the water. 

?Well she is waiting for you in there. Once you guys are done talking then I?ll take you home.? Jewel said, ?It?s rough for a girl out these days.?

Luz nodded, ?Without the Fennikkusu doing their little hunts I get scared sometimes.?

Kei was never out that late, but even she knew about the hunts. Her parents never wanted her to be out that late where the clan would hunt. They didn?t want her to witness a hunt, but everyone in Fuzenkagure knew what the hunt was and they turned a blind eye towards it. Many people appreciated the hunt and didn?t mind it at all. Though a hunt hasn?t happened since the chunin exams were announced and some people got anxious waiting for another hunt to happen.

?Be careful out there Luz, maybe once the chunin exams end we?ll see another hunt.? Jewel said before nodding, though Luz still seemed a bit reluctant to agree.

?I hope so?? She said before heading down the stairs, ?Well I?m going home, I?ll call when I get there.?

?Say hi to the kids for me.?

?Of course, have fun with Madam Yomi, Miss Shrine Maiden.?​
Kei smiled and waved goodbye before Jewel motioned Kei to go inside with her head.


----------



## luffy no haki (May 25, 2014)

*Uchiha Akaya/Forest of Death [Chunin Exams 2nd Test]*

_*Capture the Flag XII *​_
As they waited for a response, Akaya began to make hand seals. It was his only chance, every single instant could be enough for those two to take him out using a combined attack."I won?t let you!"Ryo yelled and channeled chakra into his weapon swinging it another time. Just like before, the chakra began to gather on the face of the mallet that looking in Akaya?s direction and got compressed before being fired at full speed towards the Uchiha. A small grin crossed his face as from his mouth a stream of flames came out adopting an spiraling motion and starting to surround him, in the moment the compressed air bullet impacted the barrier of flames, the fire went out of control for an instant, dangerously approaching the user of the technique. A few seconds passed before the flames would fade away only to reveal nothing but a burning log in the place where Akaya was before.

"Awaah, he escaped!! Ryo-kun, Ryo-kun. Ak-chan got away!!"she said, one would thing that she was shouting in frustration because that would mean they had failed but no, she was showing that bright white smile of hers as if being happy for the situation. Those sort of actions were only dragging her attention more and more towards the jinchuuriki, her obsession for the boy that she and Akabane Rauji had an eye on, was growing. "You sure look happy. Anyway, he can?t get away from me."he said smirking as well.

_"Fuck, at this rate I?ll be done for."_he said resting on the branch of one of those enormous trees as the trunk covered him from a few angles. He had his left hand covering the wound of the same side. The injury wasn?t bleeding anymore, the jinchuuriki took the chance of his own flames going out of control for a moment to cauterize the hole on his skin and while resisting the pain he left the place by changing with a log. With the blood not coming out anymore, he had more chances of keeping his stamina in check but that didn?t mean the mental stress wasn?t getting to him. The fact that those two were there meant that Kirigakure?s White Dragon was in the village as well and that was what worried him the most.

"Stop being a stubborn shit and let me-"

_"Shut up already!! We agreed you wouldn?t mind my businesses and I wouldn?t bother you as long as you are in there. Why can?t you just stop meddling in my shit!? I don?t need your help! I can stand my own ground all alone, that?s how it has always been."_

"Hey, hey,hey!! What are you spacing out for?"and the relentless attack came back with all its power. Forgetting about Nibi,  Akaya stood up and crossed his arms over his head receiving the impact from Ryo?s mallet his position lowered as a few cracks appeared on the bark due to the impact, it hurt him and yet, making use of all his strength, the Uchiha lad  pushed upwards the weapon before kicking one of the faces with his foot pushing it away with enough strength so Ryo?s arm would move along with it carried by the weight of the metallic weapon. In that moment the jinchuuriki  clenched his fist and was about to land a hook on the red-haired boy?s kidneys however his smelling sense and hearing warned him of the incoming enemy.

Taking his own wrist he quickly changes from a punch and takes out his elbow receiving with it a fist coming from Sayaka. A cracking sound was heard as his gray orbs clashed with her scarlet ones, they seemed to freeze in time for a moment but then he pulled his body backwards with a summersault landing a fist to Ryo?s abs and a kick at the bleach-haired girl?s chin. Taking that chance he jumped off the tree only to land on the ground acquiring some distance between himself and his opponents._"How the hell did they find me?"_ was the question floating in his mind as he didn?t take his eyes off of them.

"Wow, didn?t expect you to able to do that"the green-eyed intruder said praising the boy while rubbing his gut"You see? He is so cool, he is starting to awaken!"this time the female member of the pair was the one who let out that comment."Die"is everything that the young ANBU spat. The word called the attention of both enemies who instantly turned their eyes to look at the four kunai with explosive tags that were about to explode one meter away from their position

*BOOM!!  BOOM!!  BOOM!!  BOOM!!*


----------



## Kei (May 25, 2014)

_[The Dedicated Shrine Maiden of the Sea; Kei Sili]
[Responsibilities Arc; Part Seven] _​

Kei went into the room and instantly she felt her breathe escape from her lungs. It was beautiful in an old fashion way, yet at the same time it had some type of modern appeal to it. The red wood lined the wall with a black outline in the middle that seemed to bring it all together. In the middle of the wall behind Ms. Yomi was a flat screen TV which was turned on the chunin exam coverage. Who wasn’t watching that right about now, especially in Fuzenkagure? Though Ms. Yomi was in the middle of the room and a nice red table with the same red wood and the same black outline was where the tea sat.

Kei went over to her, with no chairs she sat on the cushion on her legs. Ms. Yomi smiled gently as she poured the tea, but Kei eyes were on the TV. They were going over all the genin that entered and those who have died during the progression of the exams. Kei watched as they flashed through the names, and for a minute Kei’s heart nearly caught in her throat. She didn’t know this person that closely but still she felt as though as he should live through it.

“Looking for that Minami boy?” Ms. Yomi asked catching Kei off guard, the old woman only simply shook her head, “Everyone is looking at that boy, he is still alive, last time we saw him he was fighting with a girl from Konaha.”


“Oh…” Kei said, she should have known. Kyo was from the Fennikkusu clan, and not only that, he was the heir. He had a lot of eyes on him right now, even Kei felt like she was a part of those prying eyes. The boy had a lot of troubles, and she shouldn’t add on to his. 

Ms. Yomi began to pour tea and the cups in front of them, “Sugar?” She asked passing over a container filled to the brim with sugar cubes.

Kei began took three of the cubes and dumped them in her tea, taking one of the small spoons off the tray Kei stirred the sugar cubes in until it completely dissolved.

“I see you have a sweet tooth. It’s fitting for a child your age.” Ms. Yomi smiled as she took her straight up, “When I was your age, I couldn’t drink tea until I dumped tons of sugar into, but now my tongue have gotten so sensitive that even the littlest bit of sugar makes me pucker.”

“My sister told me I have an unnatural sweet tooth, but I can’t think about a life without sweets.” Kei admitted before realizing that she didn’t have the candy and plus it was getting late. “I want to thank you for the kindness you showed me…I’m very thankful…And grateful, but you didn’t have to do all this.”

Ms. Yomi looked up from her cup before smiling, “They did a number on you…You look really nice…Do you feel nice Miss Shrine Maiden?”

“Of course, I feel really nice.” Kei said as she looked at herself in the tea cup, “I don’t even feel like myself… Like I’m looking at someone else…”

Ms. Yomi smiled, “Women are constantly at war, do you know that Miss Shrine Maiden?”

Kei looked up from her tea and saw that Yomi had a distant look on her face, as if she was seeing pass the girl. 

“No matter how much time has changed women have a constant battle of them raging inside of them. One they face as they slowly become a woman. It’s not a war fought with swords or blades, but one fought with confidence and stride. A war that many young girls lose.” Ms. Yomi looked down at the cup, “Miss Shrine Maiden….You are losing that war already and that battle hasn’t even begun…”


----------



## Kei (May 25, 2014)

_[The Dedicated Shrine Maiden of the Sea; Kei Sili]
[Responsibilities Arc; Part Eight]​_

Kei didn’t know what to say to that. She was losing the war and the battle hasn’t even started yet. Does that mean she weak in some way? Kei knew she wasn’t as strong as her sister, but she always trained, though Kei remembered what she said. This battle wasn’t fought with sword or blades, but with confidence. Does that mean she wasn’t confident? Kei thought she was okay, but she guessed just because she thought so doesn’t mean it rung true with everyone else.

Ms. Yomi stopped for a minute and gauges the girl reaction, “Even now, you are losing the battle!” She said sharply as if she was a commander of some deadly force. How her voice was loud and strong despite the old woman’s size and gentle appearance mad Kei jump a bit.

“Right now, you are dressed in the finest kimono, and everything about you looks as beautiful as a model torn from a page of a magazine!” Yomi told her, Kei face flushed the brightest of reds she never heard that before, “But you come before me as I do these things for you with the personality of a broken bird! From the way you sit and from the way you talk, the world will crush you and you’ll have no one but yourself to blame.”

Kei tried to think of a rebuttal, her eyes glanced everywhere, if this was an attack she would have already lost. 

“I…I don’t think that a person should be judged by the way they dress or talk!” Kei finally said, “They should be judged by the kindness in their heart and the consideration they give others!”

_*“Bull shit!”*_ Ms. Yomi spat as she drunk her tea, “That is the type of talk that will have you on the ground crying and boo hooing on the floor! The world is a cruel place for us women Miss Shrine Maiden and I don’t want to see a kind girl like you being chewed up and shat out because you can’t face reality.”

Kei felt as though the old lady’s words were daggers tearing through her skin. Even if she didn’t want to agree, there was little fighting against an old woman like her. As she looked at Kei, she gave off the aura of a woman who saw it all and then some. A woman that lost battles but won ten times more, Kei gripped her kimono.

“When I ask you about yourself, do you know you said nothing good about yourself but your sister, about how strong she was and how cool she was?” Ms. Yomi said as she poured herself another cup of tea, “When I clearly asked about you, I do not care for your sister, but I care for the girl in front of me. Its saddens me that a beautiful girl as yourself weighs herself down with responsibilities and old teachings.”

Kei bit her lip, was it really like that? She didn’t see herself in that way.

“Jewel was correct, you are a boring woman, and boring women get fucked by the world.” Ms. Yomi said, “I could tell by the way you dressed…Boring clothes for a boring female.”

“Please…Stop…” Kei said as she bit her bottom lip, “It is not like that…I just love my sister…I’m not boring…”

“Well you are not strong the way you are speaking to me now…” Ms. Yomi looked down upon the girl like a tiger looking down at its prey in its last minute before it completely ends it life. “I gave you armor, but it’s up to you if you want to educate yourself. It’s never too late for you to become strong, not for the young, but as you get older you will regret that kind heart when it’s thrown in the floor in front of you. If you are lucky it’s by a guy, and not another girl…Women are ruthless, but that is how the world is nowadays.”


----------



## Chaos Theory (May 25, 2014)

*Beach Party!!|Akane*

*[Nakano Manor; Konohagakure]​*​
[Edie's Beach Party: Drunken Claw, Nagging Cow III]​

Caught in mid-air by her right thigh, Akane can feel herself being reeled in from her attack. With a solid crack the boy's elbow is planted firmly between her breasts putting the last little bit of strain on the knot that held it from the back. It slips as Akane falls backward to the ground from the blow to her chest. With a thud she hits the ground and skids away a foot or two as Makoto lowers his knee from it's defensive posture. With a light chuckle she grins widely at the boy as she propped herself up on her hands as she simply sat there as he spoke.

 "Akane!"

The tipsy girl looked over to her sister who had a annoyed look spread across her features,  "Ahem" is coughed as with her head Mizuirono motions down. Akane pulls her gaze from her down to herself. The bikini top swung between her goods allowing the whole world to see. One couldn't tell if Akane was blushing or not as her face was still beet red from the wine and fruit cocktails. But without the first word of resistance the girl complies with Mizuirono wishes and grabs the strings. Pulling them behind her back she ties them back into place. Then covering her boobs back up she nods in approval looking back to her sister giving a thumbs up. Mizuirono can only sigh as the girl wobbles around trying to get back to a steady base. 

Akane looked over to Makoto as she finally stood back to her feet, "Wat you say boy-o." she stops though and pulls both of her hands to her face to hide the wavy grin that spread across her lips. With a fit of childish giggle she just realized how funny the baldy ninja looked to her,  "You dun gun 'n' look funny boy-o" {You done went and got a funny look on your face boy.} is laughed uncontrollably as she almost doubled over, which if happened she would have face planted again. But thankfully she caught herself before it could happen and she looks back up to Makoto that grin falling as she places her hands on her hips. 

 "Ehh?" she coughs. The last bit of what the boy stated, about Shinobi connecting through the soul is completely misinterpreted.  "Connect wif meh? I dun dink Ah'm you type. 'N' Ah kno' you no mah type, You haf to ",  "AKANE!" is howled at the top of the wolf's lungs. Wobbly Akane looks back to her sister and gives a goofy smile before stumbling foward. Remembering this was a fight she goes in to attack the boy again with another wild haymaker which is again easily evaded. Then as earlier it looked as if Akane was going to try in fall in his arms as she fell backwards. This was a trick that he'd seen before. So instead of catching her, he was going to drop her with an attack his on as she fell. 

But unlike the first time Akane throws both arms out with her hands balled into tight fist as she kicked out with one leg. With a grunt Makoto stumbles back from the attack as the girl rebounds off his chest. Swinging that leg down she rotates on her hips and throws a powerful back kick. It misses,  but in his evasion of the blow Akane is able to use the momentum of her miss to roll foward. As she plants her hands on the sandy beach she springs back with a drop kick that is pushed away as Makoto recovered himself. Hitting the sand Akane rolls kicking up dust as the boy chased her down. Each blow he throws is a miss as the girl giggled and rolled about until finally she was back on her feet throwing block for block with him until he came in with a power house knee.

Akane jumps back pushing both arms foward and allows herself to land on his knee with the center of her body. A grin spreads her face as she balances herself there before swinging with her arms around his thigh like a dance pole. With a light kick she tries to pop him in the back of the head, but  a spin on his part leaves Akane doing little more than throwing herself from him. The girl recovers quicker than he does though and with a small hop she mule kicks him in the back which causes him to stumble foward. Tucking as she fell forward she rolled to her front before popping back to her feet. On unsteady legs she turns and belly flops and rolls on the sand. Landing on her side she grins at her opponent as she propped her head up on her wrist and  crosses one leg over the other. it looked as if she just got done break dancing and was now posing for the crowd.

_-With Mizuirono_

 "I know you're acting as if this spar doesn't interest you" the wolf lowly states as she went back to grooming her paws.  "But I can see that you are watching them intently as you sip on your little drink." is added as she finally turned her gaze to Ren  "I don't know what your aim is but you know as well as I do that the girl that your friend is fighting isn' the real Akane." is stated. Looking back to Akane as she laid on the beach she sighs, "I don't know what it is your trying to learn from or about her, but it's meaningless as animals never fight the same way twice so what ever it is you want. You won't get it. All you are doing is tossing a raw piece of meat to a wild beast." ~


----------



## Atlantic Storm (May 25, 2014)

*Ren Houki & Makoto Ha*

NANAKO RESIDENCE

_________________​
*Duel with a new friend III;*


Before his opponent could capitalize on it, Makoto stuck a foot out to quickly recover from the stumble after the flurry of attacks Akane sent towards him, a small grin on his face. The girl was just as good as Ren, but was a lot more fun to fight; the Houki tended to fall back on a lot of tricks and wasn't nearly as dynamic or energetic in the taijutsu sequences, preferring to fall into defense and only attack when opportunities presented themselves. In stark contrast, Akane didn't seem to have any particular qualms with being reckless, rushing in over and over again like a wild animal relentlessly chasing prey. "You're good, Akane-san!" He commented, visibly pleased by the fact that he was actually working up a sweat in the fight. 

Then he rose his right arm, thin veins bulging around his forearm and fist, indicating that he was getting serious now. Taking a leap, he breaks into an almost cyclone-like spin, unleashing a wave of kicks upon Akane. Reflexively, the swamp girl brought up her arms in a cross guard to defend against the kicks, sliding back in the sand slightly with each kick from the force of his strikes. And then, with a twist of his body, he raised his shoulders, preparing to bring his fist down on Akane. "*Iron Fist!*" He roared.

---

Ren takes a sip of his drink and casts a bored, disinterested gaze down on the wolf, who was presently busy with grooming herself. "I think you're misunderstanding, Mizuirono-san. If I wanted to observe and see what Akane-san is capable of, I would have tried to set the match up when she wasn't intoxicated. There's not exactly much else to watch around here apart from the fight and, besides, it's not like I was the one who told them to fight. Makoto asked her to spar with him."​


----------



## Kei (May 25, 2014)

_[The Dedicated Shrine Maiden of the Sea; Kei Sili]
[Responsibilities Arc; Part Nine] 
_​
Don?t cry, she told herself over and over again. She didn?t want her to see her cry, she didn?t want to say she was right but it was so very hard. Kei bit the inside of her cheeks as hard as she could, but her eyes still watered up. When she felt that first tear fall down her face, she knew she lost a battle, but Yomi didn?t say anything. She just watched as the girl tears slowly fell down her face. The girl didn?t say a word or even whimper, but the tears just fell as if something just clicked it on.

?You are wrong?? Her voice was already cracking into a slight whimper, ?I?m strong?I have good things about me, I don?t know them?But I know they are there.?

Each word felt fell out of her trembling lips like glass to the ground. Kei told herself that she was strong, but those words cut her up worse than any knife. She didn?t think of herself boring and she did think that there was some good in her. Although in front of this woman, she couldn?t say a word as she drove those words into her heart without any care in the world. Kei tears fell into the tea cup, and the only thing Kei could think of is how salty the tears might taste with her tears in it now.

??Kei?? Ms. Yomi said her name, ?I just want the best for a girl as kind as you. I want you to learn the ways of the world and not be totally crushed in the process.?

?So you think it is okay to say those things!? Kei snapped, her voice slightly raised, ?Say those mean things! Horribly cruel things!??

Ms. Yomi didn?t say anything but she closed her eyes and nodded, ?Yes?I believe I am in the right??

?Well you are wrong!? Kei snapped again slamming the tea on the table, ?If you want to help someone you don?t do what you did! You don?t be mean!?

?Sometimes being mean is the only way words get across??

?No it isn?t! It is how you hurt people!?

Kei tears were streaming down her face, and she wiped them off with her kimono sleeve and was kind of happy that the makeup didn?t run. She was horrible, and here she was crying in front of a complete stranger, all because she couldn?t take some sharp words. Kei got up, she couldn?t stay here anymore, but as she left the room. Kei deeply bowed, letting her hair fall in front of her face.

?Thank you for your generosity! Although I doubt I will be coming back!? Kei said before turning back towards the door and closing it gently. Even when she was hurt like this she still had to show some sort of kindness. 

Jewel watched as the girl ran out the room and down the stairs, looking inside with Ms. Yomi, she only received a small smile from the old woman.

?She?ll be back?She left her shrine maiden clothes.? She said pouring herself another tea cup, ?Jewel darling, go and escort her home?The hunts haven?t happened in a while and I doubt it safe alone.?

Jewel shrugged her shoulders, ?You could have put it a bit easier for the girl??

?There is too much potential in that girl, you must first break down the foundation of a building to build up a new one.?


----------



## Chaos Theory (May 25, 2014)

*Chūnin Exams|Akane*

*[Forest of Death; Konohagakure]​*​
[Chūnin Exams XXVI]​

Akane's head spun as she hit the ground and the last thing she remembered was her nose almost being caught between Edie's ample breast. Looking around from her prone position all she can do is watch as the blonde girls who's scent she first encounter in Satoshi's room walked off into the thick of the forest on her own. "Ah. Uh. Wat happen?" is asked with a confused look about her features. Pulling a hand up to her crimson locks she watched as the lasts glimpses of Edie faded into the shroud of shadows. Looking back to Zyana then to Kyo her eyes finally fall to Hatori who she was trying to kill not ten minutes earlier. 

Mizuirono clears her throat as she stood back to her feet,  "I detest that you think that I'd want to eat this carcase. While Akane may have little problem in doing this, I'll afford not the first instant to entertaining such a thought. I may be an animal. But a vulture I am not. For my pallet it can not be no older than ten minutes. If that old or slightly older I require that it be cooked over an open flame with hickory logs to get that simply divine smoked flavor. If any older you can forget it." is stated. Mizuirono looked to Hatori as if he had just threatened her first born cub. But yes if pushed she could be very picky living with such a thick headed human as her sister. 

Akane scratched her head while she leaned back onto the tree that she was just pinned up against, "Anywan understand ah werd O' dat?" {Anyone understand what the hell she just said?} is asked. Mizuirono rolled her eyes forgetting just how simple Akane could be at times. With a sigh she allowed her head to lower as she walked up to Hatori.  "We were asked to treat this owl.. excuse me. We were asked to treat April with the" Akane leaps to her feet and slams her left fist into her right palm as if she had a stroke of genius. "Ah 'member naw! Dat fuzzy snake wif legs wan us to giv' dis to some boy-o." {I remember now, that dragon wanted us to give this to some boy.} is stated as she unzipped her coat. A short mistake as she had forgotten that she used her T-shirt to make both bandages and the cloth that now held April to Mizuirono's back. 

Flashing the entire group she pulled an eight ounce bottle from the inside of her coat. The contents of the bottle seemed to be blood. But it seemed to sparkle with a light of it's own. Shaking it she looked at it then looked to Hatori, "Dat de boy-o Mizuirono?" {That the boy sis?} is asked. The wolf looked him up and down as he eyed the fowl on her back. Given his reaction and the way the dragon spoke of the bird she concluded that this was indeed the boy that she'd seen under the serpent. There was also the fact that she recognized Zyana's scent. Looking to the sell-sword she takes in a deep breath, just to make sure it was the same girl that was hovering over the boy when they were fighting Ogama.  "Yes, I do believe that this is the child that the Dragon wanted us to give her blood to." is replied as she lay down to make it easier for the visibly weakened Genin.

 "We were also asked to treat April with her blood as well, as of yet I have noticed nothing of note happening." is added while Akane walked up to Hatori.  "Akane, these good people are not accustom to the traditions of our homeland, please zip your coat." is demanded as the bottle is offered to Hatori who was still on guard, just in case this crazy girl decided to attack again. Instead, however, as he cautiously took it from her Akane squats next to Mizuirono. Her left hand comes to gently rest on the foul who's feathers were bloody and matted. A solmn look crossed her face as she petted her. "Sum dings dey hurt no madder wen it happin'. De smell on cher 'ere. It full O' you boy-o. Dis tell me dat you two had ah strong bond fo' many moons." {Some things, they hurt no matter when it happens. The scent on her. It's full of yours boy. You two seemed to have had a bond for many moons.}  is stated as if she understood the relationship between April and he.

In truth she was probably the closest person in the forest to understand the bond between an animal and their human companion as she has lived with and fought for Mizuirono for a decade. Her hand stops on the bandages she made, Hikari's blood still felt warn despite how long ago she applied it and her face reflected that as she looked to Hatori. "You de same you kno'. Cher scent it strong on you too. Ah dun kno' wat de.", "Dragon", "Erm yeah, dat ding. She wan us to git dat to you. Dun kno' what cher wan you do wid it dough." {You're the same you know. Her scent it is strong on you too. I don't know what the // Erm yeah, that thing. She wanted us to get that to you. Though I don't know what she wants you to do with it though.} is added as she fell to a sitting posture. Pulling her hands to her lap she looked up to Hatori as he looked at the bottle that he was given.

Realizing that Mizuirono was still staring daggers at her she zips her coat and then looks away from her allowing her gaze to softly fall on the two Genin from Fuzengakure.


----------



## Hidden Nin (May 25, 2014)

*Taneda*
The Forest of Death

The Chuunin Exams; Capture the Flag Part I

----------​
Taneda wasn't a fan of walks, traveling...nature. If it'd been up to him, he'd probably wouldn't have even entered this sort of contest. In fact, he'd be at home, reading up on some new medical advances, or an interesting microfiber they'd developed in Sunagakure or something, maybe doing some puzzles, or searching for riddles online...but not something like this.

The intelligence portion? Not that difficult at all, and better yet, they got to take it inside. But the capture the flag contest wasn't exactly his cup of tea. So instead of participating, he'd been sitting on the branch of a tree for a time, simply...waiting. Biding his time. Watching, ear to the ground, eyes peeled, and making a great deal of origami birds in the meantime. Though, his eyes weren't really peeled, more like...he had half an ear to the ground, and was vaguely aware of his surroundings while he crafted, gradually setting the birds next to himself.

Wearing a pressed sweater vest, neatly set dress shirt and tie, a pair of slacks, an expensive looking pair of canvas shoes, and his crisp, clean spectacles, he looked a little out of place at the moment...though, from the corner of his eye, he caught a quick bit of movement...too fast to be idle. Fighting.

Taneda looked from behind his glasses at the scene unfolding, gaze scanning the assorted genin for rank. Four fighting one opponent on a lake. Two Konoha genin, and 2 Kumogakure. The watchers were said to be around, but they were not to interfere. So the individual wasn't Konoha, or Kumo, presumably...but what genin was strong enough to fend off 4 others? Taneda recognized two of them; Ren, and Makoto. Neither was a pushover...so that must have meant the man they were fighting was...

He didn't know. But he was about to find out. Taneda glanced over at the host of origami birds he'd made, smirked slightly, and then bounded off towards the sound of fighting on the lake. 

_"We're coming, Ren-san."_


----------



## Chaos Theory (May 25, 2014)

*Beach Party!!|Akane*

*[Nakano Manor; Konohagakure]​*​
[Edie's Beach Party: Fangs come Bared]​

"You misunderstand me." is replied. Licking her nose she lays her head down cradling it between her paws. "I never made the accusation that you spurred this fight. Nor did I say that you planned for it to happen. I merely suggest that you have decidedly taken advantage of the situation." is added. Her eyes falling back to Akane and Makoto as they started to spar again after Akane pulled herself back to her feet. Mizuirono could tell it from the way her sister moved. She was starting to quickly recover from her tipsy state. "Animals can sense things humans can't you know. You may be smart, Ren Houki, but you can hardly hide that hard stare from me. Also, unless Akane is right about you, you are of age by the scent on you. Meaning there are plenty of other things you can be watching.

And though you may say I'm not right, we both know by how she is starting to move now. That Akane is about to wake up. And when she does." ~

"*Iron Fist!*"

Sand explodes as if a bomb had went off tossing a volume of it high into the air. The attack also sent a shockwave through the sand causing it to roll like a wave from the epicenter of where is was landed. Now more people stopped what they were doing and look to where a column of the white glistening sand fell back to the beach. As it settled people watch as Makoto landed before Akane who had her arms crossed over her face to guard from the blow. Which was so devastating that it sunk her almost three feet into the beach. A wide grin spread across the girls face and that redness started to slip back into her skin. 

Her fangs glisten as she pushed back with her arms and is able to make the boy stumble back. "You wan go boy-o? We go den." is stated as she blasted from the crater she helped dig. Sand wisps from her feet as she bolted around in an erratic fashion. Evading another hard kick she pushed a dune up with her feet as she leapt toward Makoto. A hard swipe is avoided and he countered only to find that Akane was on point now as she placed both her hands on the biceps of his right hand. Using her hips she spins herself into a powerful kick that just grazed the boy's bald head as he ducked, but the flurry didn't end there as Akane fired out with a set of claw like attack that leave welts forming on the boy's arm as he retaliates with a swift side kick as she started to fall.

Like earlier Akane folds her arms in a cross over her body taking the brunt of the attack with her forearms. With the power that Makoto produces Akane is shot off into the air before she even had a chance to land from her own attack.  With her flying toward the sea line Makoto sees an opportunity. It was hard for even advanced Ninja to move in midair, so the takes advantage of Akane's predicament and dashes off after her. With a burst of his own speed he is to her side now coming down with a heel drop. Akane growls and mirrors his action pulling her leg up and over her head, but when she slings her foot down she causes her entire body to rotate foward. Spinning end over end she avoids the attack and lands on the beach in an animal like stance. With a set of pounces she makes distance between Makoto and herself. A small wake of sand forms as Akane spins her body back around toward the by who had already recovered and was running toward her. 

Rolling her lips she too fires forward. "Passin' Fang!" is declared as she fires into a rapid spin as she launched toward him.


----------



## Kyuuzen (May 26, 2014)

_Muneakira Hakaizen_ ? _Forest of Death_ ?  ? _With Hado_

*"Hado from Kirigakure."*

Hakaizen hesitated a bit at this.  He wasn't technically an ally, and he had already pretty much figured that, but now it was laid out in front of him.  He was worried that if the kid found out that he was from the leaf, he would no longer wish to work with him.  He was relieved when Hado kept talking, a bit wary of an uncomfortable silence.  It might give him away.  *"I presume you're either from Sunagakure or some random Uzumaki.  As for the flag... You're probably right. Though how would we locate whatever person has it... Assuming the flag hasn't been burned." * Hakaizen landed on another branch and leaped, nodding to himself.  *"I'm not sure how we would track them down, but it'll probably be easier finding a group than just a flag.  It would be even more perfect if we could find someone with sensing jutsu."*  His eyes scanned the forest floor as he leaped, keeping an active look out for anyone.  *"If the flag burned, I don't know what will happen.  They wouldn't fail us all, would they?  Oh, and I'm not from Sunagakure, and I'm not an Uzumaki, either.  I'm just a regular guy from--"* his sentence halted when he spotted someone.  That blond hair... those blue eyes... that rack... he knew her.

He visibly paled.  It was the crazy bitch.  They would very quickly cross paths at the speed he and Hado were travelling, so he needed to make a decision.  Avoid her and stick to looking through the forest for someone, anyone else, or try to smooth things over with her.  Last time they crossed paths, she punched him into a crater, so she must have had some skills as a ninja.  Plus, she was here, in the chuunin exams.  Adding her to their numbers would mean they would have a better chance against bigger groups.  He looked back at Hado.  *"Come on, I... know her, kinda."*  He dropped from the treeline and landed a good 5 meters away from Edie.  He swallowed the knot in his throat and gave her a wave.

*"Yo..."* he froze.  He didn't know her name.  When he looked at her, Crazy Bitch just came to mind.  *"Any luck in finding that flag so far?"* he added, trying to make it seem like he wasn't totally clueless on her name.


----------



## Bringer (May 26, 2014)

*Hado Terumi*

Hado raised an eyebrow in confusion as his new found teammate paused before he could answer where he was from. Didn't really make a difference to be honest, what really mattered to the young shinobi was that they locate the flag. Then again... From the top of his mind he remembered that the flag only brought rewards or benefits... Something along the lines of that. Man the Chunin exams was making his memory go to shit. Regardless he wanted those benefits if it would aid him into becoming a Chunin. Though a thought crossed his mind... Perhaps he wasn't ready to be a Chunin. He was literally only good at ninjutsu, and garbage in all other fields of being a ninja. 

The ivory haired shinobi realized that the reason Hakaizen didn't answer wasn't because he didn't want to reveal his alignment, but rather because he saw a familiar face. Following the red haired shinobi the two landed before a cute blonde haired girl with a blue butterfly accessory on her head and a well developed... "Heart". Hakaizen had said he had known the girl, albeit he used the word kinda, but despite that Hado assumed the two were acquaintances, thus meaning he could trust the Kunoichi. I'm Hado." The teen put a hand up to greet the girl right after Hakaizen had asked her if she had any luck finding the flag.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (May 26, 2014)

*Ren Houki & Makoto Ha*

NANAKO RESIDENCE

_________________​
*Duel with a new friend IV;*


The blue haired boy raised an eyebrow; the wolf was a lot noisier than he had expected. So is this what she was like when her 'sister' wasn't around? He'd known that Mizuirono was the intellectual superior of the doggy duo, but didn't figure her to be so annoyingly perceptive. As far as his interest in Akane's abilities went, at least; he didn't hold a similar curiosity to her body. Ren takes one final sip from his drink, then sets it back onto the table before once again addressing the canine. "For someone who can can apparently smell a person's age, your nose isn't great in detecting normal things, is it? The only thing keeping my interest here is how your sister fights." He stated, his eyes shifting back to the scene of the fight. 

Both his and Makoto's eyes widen as the girl breaks into a whirling spin, her claws extended outwards threatening to tear all that come into it's radius apart. Nevertheless, the brown skinhead swallows his surprise, smashing his fist into the sand to cause a deluge of minerals to spray into Akane's eyes and cloud her vision, then leaps away before the attack strikes. However, the earlier maneuver cost him a few moments of time, resulting in a few cuts on his torso and sides from where Akane's claws scraped him. "Need to be careful not to make big movements. She'll hit me in the air and she's faster than I am." He thought to himself, one foot taking off the ground into a serious Leaf Whirlwind strike, wind forming from the momentum of his leg.

Ren looks between the wolf and Akane, his eyes narrowing in suspicion. "_She moves on all fours and has a good nose, on top of having a dog with her at all times. And now she uses tsūga on top of all that. She's clearly not an Inuzuka, but..._" His eyes shifted back to the girl, who had stopped spinning. Perhaps the match _did_ merit some attention.​


----------



## Chronos (May 26, 2014)

*Setsuko Amaya l Genin l Capture the Flag*

Around noon was it that all began, she readied her blade at the palm of her hand, the egg that she had obtained had yet to emerge from its shell, her eyes trained at the distance as the prompter of the games pulled out his gun, threw it above his head and ushered the commence of the second stage with a bang, her feet kicked the structure of the earth beneath her foot, her body traced through the darkness, her objective a flag that had been hidden a midst the large training ground known as The Forest of Death. It wasn't until a obscurity had met her gaze, a thin line that coursed a visible flash of white through the space, her hand gripped the hilt, with flair, her feet spread to a ninety degree angle, her body turned, a release of the blade from it's hilt and steel had parried steal. A female around her age had ushered the first movement, the crimson haired lass, hadn't the intent to have to battle so early into this stage but there was less than just a few lives that were about to be taken. Her blade, swing into and arc, quickly a halt and a swing to the opposition while soon after it retracted back into the slash. 

A Z like shape had formed into her arms and feet, a wound so deep Setsuko had felt almost to have cleaved her limb of her torso, something she wasn't planning on doing, her crippled state was enough for Setsuko to denounce the battle to have ended, yet set though was lead astray as another had leaped to her at her blind spot, the sound of rustling leaves fulled the forest background, her shoulder upped, as her arm whipped, hand loosing the grip while fingers trailed the blade to a spin, the blade held backwards at her hand, following the extension of her arm and upwards, a sweep of her feet and a twist of her waist she , leaped towards the left, while her blade met the core of her attacker. 

Swordsmen were dangerous, and followed a certain dogma, but battling against Shinobi of these caliber almost felt pressing, he blade twirled once more at the base of her hand, holding it once more with it's flair and grace. While turning once more, she ditched the bodies now growling in agony, the wounds weren't at all fatal, but it wasn't much of an enigma that most of these children have never truly been under the pain of being stabbed of sliced much like she has dealt to them, these are freshly new wounds, their blood and fear that corroded all of their mind space had impede them from rationing any further. Soon, once their minds had settled, and their face with the brink of their end, they will be forced to fight against their own destiny, and choose weather to live or to die. Either way, Setsuko bit her lip at the face of death, and her emotions weren't as stable as she would've initially thought, but her movements kept a pace so subtle to her thoughts. 

A memento of her training, a blade hold no true purpose other than to kill a person. Much like a gun it's a device of murder, although Setsuko valued life as a whole and she used her talents for the benefit, this was a moment of which she was forced to either take lives, or save them. Shinobi here were eager, awaiting an honor only befitting the men and woman of the villages, a new rank in which they would soon prosper, be recognized. Today the people saw a new side of her, her aunt would see this mass murder televised through nations on end. 

"There!" Another Shinobi conveniently placed on a shallow space, no tress surrounded him, and her speed could matched those of the regulars. Soon the sound of falling tress had met her ears. Turning, she witnessed a tree at the far back of the entrance, fall under the flames of what seemed to be the actions of a single Shinobi. If anything, the elemental attributes they held was rather astonishing. Amazing, in fact. Something she herself had very few knowledge in, but strove to understand better, but the fact was she had left herself exposed, and the Shinobi she had planned to cut down had already taken the advantage. 

Placing himself under her, he turned his body and summoned a kick directed at her chin, placing the blade in front of her posture, it was successfully blocked, the recoil sent her air born however, her feet lifted from the earth and this wasn't something most swordsmen were apt in. The air was no battleground for blades, footing was a major if not the most important aspect of swordplay. A leap, he followed her, above the air, and positioned himself above, threw a rocket punch which once more she managed to evade, however this word at her favor due to it's recoil she was plummeted, one her feet had met with the ground, twisting her waist, her blade behind her head, eyes trained at the incoming Shinobi from Konoha, she swung her blade with force and flair, a speed so prevalent that it cause the air to trace with the lighting of a blurred shine. The sound clothing torn, flesh cleaved and blood splatted among the earth resounded through her ears. Her teeth clenched, her head bowed. This was knowingly done after the strike was ushered. 

The sensation was awful, her haired danced around each movement, the winds allowed it to settle with an aura of such prevalent beauty, such wondrous, magnificent dexterous swordplay. Those eyes of which gleamed with a incandescent blue, standing among such land where beast of all size grew through the madness of this forest, it was as if an illusion was placed in place, where death roamed in the dream of a madman with no true purpose. This was a place where death was so abundant that it could be sensed through the chill brought up the spine.

The eerie, obscured darkness of this maddening reality placed before mere children no older than the age of probably 14 and 15. How were these kid expected to murder their beloved companions? And set aside all treasured thoughts and emotions simply to achieve a rank? Was this proper? Truly? Were they simply following a guise of which there simply sheep of. There was truly no freedom in being trained under such blinded disregard of humanity. 

The grip of her blade soon became stronger, as a centipede of immeasurable height had soon began its attack at the youthful girl of hair of scarlet. Her eyes widen at the stature and her skin began to crawl. "Did it had to be a bug!?" 

Her feet propelled her towards the back while these creature lifted it body up high and smashed the earth with strength unparalleled. She would not be able to block such a hit without receiving a heavy blow from it as well. Her eyes trained on the target, while she rocketed towards it, leaping above it and stabbing her blade into it's head, it began to wail under the strike, however, no signs of it relenting. Maybe it hungered for her flesh, but she couldn't allow herself to die, those fangs it held were probably poisonous, deadly, dangerous beyond compare. Her teeth clenched under its this monstrosity's gallop, releasing the blade, and jumping towards the body of the Genin of Konoha she had dealt with, she took his pouch but slicing it from him collar. And soon pulled a explosive tag of of it. Placing it on the blade, while focusing he chakra on it, she delayed the explosion. While the centipede charged towards her with a force uncontrolled, she evaded with a jump towards the right followed by her blade slicing the beast through the middle, pulling the blade, the tagged that was placed in its blade had disappeared. 

A seal was ushered as she ran towards the near distance. She hid behind a tree before and explosion took the area, causing the beast to be shredded into pieces. A sigh escaped her lips as a huge explosion followed before that, the smell of ash and flame soon met her nose and she witnessed the forest began to fire up. Her eyes widen in amazement.

"How could this be done... by a Genin? It can't be." She ran, ran ever so farther trying to catch her breath in the process. The exams were hectic, and her actions seemed to have built up from zero to a hundred. She couldn't believe how this escalated, it seemed everyone was either trying to prove themselves, eliminating the competition, or trying to head to the flag head first. 

"There's so much happening... so little time to react! I need to hurry, the flag should be around here somewhere!"


----------



## Cjones (May 26, 2014)

*Chunin Exams XIV
*
The battle between both cousins of the Senju clan rang with the tintinnabulation of singing blades and the harsh rasp of both fighters breathes. Through their continue battle it became more obvious to Masami just how impressive Katashi?s speed was. With ever break she forced, no matter how miniscule or far the distance, he was able to close the gap almost instantaneously. His attacks and approach, all rapid, at times he didn?t even seem no more than a blur. Despite this; however, his kunai could never find its mark, only bouncing off her blade just like their earlier encounter. 

And just like before, after several minutes, he still couldn?t get past her guard. For all the speed and skill he possessed, the reason for this repeated failure escaped him, but it was very simple. Masami was simply better. His accusation of her sitting around, where far off the mark, for the last few years she had been practicing the sword faithfully every night. Such a training regime can only yield results if one has a fierce determination succeed. This was why, no matter his talent, Katashi was unable to land a strike on Masami in a battle of weapons. The fruit of her training coming to light. 

Masami was acrobatic and light on her feet, akin to a dancer. Katashi slashed at Masami?s face, missing, and spun into a low kick. Masami evaded, back flipping and landing directly atop his foot. It was almost as if she was weightless as she turned around to deliver a spin kick, catching his forearm as he back flipped out the way. 

Dragon → Tiger → Hare

?Water Release: Water Trumpet.? 

Through his hand a large jet of water began shooting toward Masami like a surge. Diagonally she shifted, the jet of high powered water dissipating against one of the fast moving trees, as she bolted across ground toward him. Their weapons caught each other as they both strike, and they stood face to face. In their struggle for power, their weight suddenly shifted, both beginning a drunken dance as their ?ride? began to change the trajectory of its flight. A stream of fire ran across wing of the bird up and up to its face as it did so. 

_??Marietta-san??_ 
---

The peal of the birds wings were deafening to the ears of those who stood further up the body of such expansive creature. The Yamanaka brothers known as Inoshiro and Inoyasha, stared smugly at the two girls across from them, Ran and Marietta. The two kunoichi looked bodies were littered with cuts, bruises, scuffs, and their clothes were torn apart at various places. Compared to the Yamanaka brothers, whose appearance were rather emasculate, they looked as if they didn?t have to much left in the tank. Which is what the brothers assumed as well. 

?We got this in the bag brother.? Inoshiro laughed. 

?Of course. We whipped their asses so bad as the spider and cobra, they look about ready to pass out.? He agreed. ?Once we deal with them, we?ll help Katashi deal with that piece of shit.? He laughed. 

?Yeah, that thing has it coming.? The both of them were practically absorbed in their own insults. 

?STOP.? Ran finally yelled, catching everyone?s attention. ?Why do you talk about Masami-san likes she?s some kind of thing? That?s inhumane. Why do you treat her so?? She practically demanded. One of the brothers, who wore a combination of long hair and Mohawk, Inoyasha, laughed hysterically before he began to speak.

?Because ?Masami?, as you call it, is fif-? 

*POW*

Marietta?s fist connected to the boy?s jaw with a disgusting crack as she twisted it before finally sending him jolting through the air. He took off like a rocket, leaving his brother in shock as he basically watched his brother get knocked out with a single punch. Inoshiro screamed out in worry as he chased after his brother who was barreling across the ground, almost falling off the beast unconscious, before he finally caught him. Ran stood to the side blinking like a deer in headlights. 

?Is it?over?? She asked surprised at their easy and sudden victory. 

?Now for this bastardo.? Marietta exclaimed as she began climbing up toward the neck of the avian, with Ran behind her. ?Ran you go left while I go right, caspice?? 

?W-what do you want me to do?? She asked. 

?You still have some of those bombs?? Ran immediately checked and pulled out her last two containers of the powder mixture made for her by Hisashi, and almost immediately she had a light-bulb moment. ?I get it.? She announced. 

?Bene. Then no need to explain, on my signal, we?ll do it at the same time.? Marietta climbed one end and Ran the other, before the both of them reached the summit. The bird?s eyes turned to look at them as they arrived. His orbs eyeing them up and down as he roared out with the flip of his wings. Once they both were steady, Marietta began counting down from three and then the both of them acted. Ran quickly chucked the two sleep bombs she had left directly into the cornea of the flying monster as Marietta followed in conjunction. 

Snake → Ram → Monkey → Boar → Horse → Tiger

?Fire Release: Great Fireball Technique.? 

The stream of fire and sleep bombs made the bird scream out in pain, as they shot directly into his eye. Right away he began to turn and twist, sending everyone off balance, as he began flying wildly. 
---

?What did they do?? Katashi complained as he began to lurch around the back of the beast, attempting to stay on. Masami plunged her sword deep into the animals back, adding on top of its distress, the animal can to slowly turn its massive body. The whipping sound of the passing trees became louder and louder as the avian inched closer and closer to them. 

?He is trying to throw us off his back.? Masami noted, but that wasn?t the beast exact plan. 

*BAM*

The bird tree his body against the bole of one of the trees, a thunderous collision. The genin all collapsed around like fleas on its back as it picked up momentum to do it again. 

*BAM*

Masami sword still dug into his back, was dangling for life, as Katashi held onto handfuls of its feathers. Even with all that was going on, he saw this as an opportune time. He began swinging and tossed himself toward Masami, planting a kick directly into her ribs. Under the impact her sword was loosened and she began falling in the air, Katashi following right behind her. 

---
However Marietta herself wasn?t as lucky. Upon the initial crash the bird was able to toss her off to side and with the second crash her entire body slammed into the bole of the tree along with the partial weight of the animal?s body. The same area from earlier was hit, when he had tossed her into a tree, and immediately upon impact she heard a crack. Her breathing was heavy and rasp, barely hanging on with one hand. 

?Marietta-san.? Ran screamed as she tried rushing to her aid, grabbing onto her hand. 
---

From her free fall Masami could see Marietta and Ran barely holding on. Though her view was soon obscured by a falling Katashi, who propelled toward her like a missile. Their blades crossing once again, they both pulled off some impressive display of acrobatics, landing on onto their feet, then their blades meeting high in the air as they dashed from their positions toward each other. 

?Ran and Marietta are in danger, and so are those two Yamanaka?s. Aren?t you at all concerned with what you?ve done?? Katashi simply looked at him with the same chill eyes she had become so familiar with, as they swords began to sing to the rhythm of their battle. But there was a difference this time. The edge Katashi had was slowly fading as Masami grew more ferocious in her approach. 

Katashi came in a back handed slash, Masami thrust her blade forward catching it. Masami vaulted over him with an overhead swing, their blades clashed again, but instead of Katashi rushing Masami it was the other way around. His cold gaze was slowly overcome with worry. She was entering his guard, hitting with the hilt of the blade whether in the body or across the face. What brought about his change? 

_?How??_ Katashi began to think as Masami continually forced him back. _?Just how am??_ An overhead slash from Masami was blocked with his kunai as she fell to one knee before Masami punted him in the gut with her foot. He flipped onto his feet before he ran after her lunging with his kunai as Masami blade ran across the ground. They both swung their weapons at one another.

*?Just how am I losing!??* 

Both stood on opposite ends of another, paused in their place. It was like everything around them was non-existent. Suddenly Katashi?s kunai split in two and he feel to both knees. His eyes were hazed, like he was lost in the vastness of world. Soft footsteps began to approach him as the sight of pink came into his eyes sight. His eyes slowly traced up the figure to the face of his cousin, whose blade was pointed directly at him. He was unable to move, everything was racing to his mind. His inability to comprehend what just happened made him immovable. 

He had lost. 

Masami reached for his hand, taking it in hers. Locking the fingers they used to make the confrontation seal. Still, even after all he did, it showed through this one gesture alone that Masami still thought of him in a positive light. 

The Seal of Reconciliation

?This is the end, my dear cousin.? 
​


----------



## Laix (May 26, 2014)

_Edie Nakano_
   *THE CHŪNIN EXAMS*
   *PART 32*

​ "I don't need them anyway...!"

Edie mutters to herself bitterly as she walks through the Forest that has already claimed plenty of lives. With every leave she steps on and every tree she passes, a feeling of anxiety creeps up her spine, threatening to capture her. 

"Bunch of useless idiots..."

Why was she so anxious? She was brave, she was strong. This was what she signed up for, its not like she had been tricked. Find the flag and return it. A simple task yet everyone seemed to be struggling with it. Was she anxious that she might be jumped on? At least when she was with Kyo, she felt safe - safe in the sense that she would have some backup in the form of a lightning rod punching bag should anyone attack. But now he was gone and she was on her own? Edie could make her own decisions, she didn't have to consult anyone and she didn't have to listen to anyone.

So why didn't she know what to do?

"Especially that Kyo... I definitely don't need him. Stupid womanizer can just hang around with Miss Extensions and spend the entire exam kissing and flirting for all I care..."

The Nakano was uncertain about where to go, but as she let out a short sigh there was one thing she was certain about.

"I'm going to find that flag, and I'm going to win. You will all see me, see me as your Queen and see yourselves as the peasant you are!"

Her voice got louder and louder, startling a few tweeting birds up above. She looked upwards with a silent stare as they fluttered away. It wasn't right this silence. The Forest of Death was huge, but there were dozens and dozens of contenders and she had only found about four of them. There wasn't even any sounds of their inevitable battles, struggles and sacrifices - just singing birds and crumbling leaves.

Kirisaki? Ren? That silver-haired boy? Where was everyone?

"Yo..."

A sudden voice caught her off guard, having her peeking between the trees like a startled cat. She eventually saw who was there - that rude, ignorant Kyo look-a-like from the intelligence exam and some other guy she'd never met before with a solemn expression, snow white hair and emerald green eyes.

"Any luck in finding that flag?" The red-head asked, as if they was on friendly terms. Edie rolled her eyes and folded her arms. It wasn't even worth recruiting these losers. She knew for a fact the one talking was weak, and if the other was hanging around with him he was probably just as pathetic if not weaker.

"I'm Hado," The other introduced himself, not like she really cared what his name was.

"Why are you speaking to me?" She asked with a raised eyebrow. "Did I address either of you? No, the answer is no, I didn't. So unless you two peasants are looking for a fight or know where the flag is, move along."
​


----------



## Bringer (May 26, 2014)

*Hado Terumi*

Where da fuck did that come from? The nerve of that girl, if Hado wasn't such a nice guy he would've stooped to her level. So instead he decided to retaliate against her... Using class. "If the whole world was blind how many people would you impress."  The teen crossed his arms. Knowing the girl this would probably start a fight, but he'd still be the bigger person in this circumstance. It wasn't like Hado to pick fights, especially with girls, but ever since he had began to get stronger he began feeling more... Sure of himself. The ivory haired boy then turned to his partner Hakaizen. "Your friend here is... Peculiar. I'm not sure if she'll be of use. I'm sorry... Miss if we caused you any trouble. The two of us will be off soon."


----------



## LunarCoast (May 26, 2014)

Hatori has mixed feelings once more, it seemed atleast the other guy had taken well to his outburst while the girl who apperntly helped him was now storming off after the flag, presumably. She acted oddly in terms of socialibility running off like that despite having heard what he and Zyana had stated about the enemy they faced, he was tempted to join her just for the sake of ensuring she atleast didn't get caught off guard.

He looks at Kyo from the corner of his eyes, _Atleast he is in agreement, and Zyana too by looks of it. Maybe we can benefit from this somehow in the future. That likely means...._His gaze falling upon Edie who appeared to have taken it in the excat opposite fashion and was at odds with him, his composure changed little despite this it was 3 aginste 1 on this matter as it stoud. Who knew where Akane stoud with that awkward slang of hers.

_"Well please do carry on ranting you irrelevant peasant! I just spent my precious chakra healing your wounds and you want to start bleeding out of your vagina as thanks? Nuh-uh, I don't think so sweetie. I should've just left you to go join your precious April in Valhalla since that's all you seem to go on about!" _

Then she called him a peasent was that meant to some how get a response from him, although moving onto the topic of April only caused an uneasy distress to wail up. If it wasn't for his little speech about working togeather he would of drew Amagumo in that very moment, and what the hell was Valhalla anyway?

He relaxes and turns his head to the wolf who... was capable of speaking in the tongue of humans, certainly interesting. This thought is pulled aside when Akane pushed a vial of blood into his hand. "Uh... right and you expect me to know what to do with a random vial of blood... What did you do to April with it, presumably she atleast told you what had to be done if you have already done so with her?"

He keeps eyes off the body, avoiding what emotion he could in relation to his companion even ignoring the words of the canine as she discussed his relationship with her in terms of time. Although his questions were for the most part awnsured as that voice intruded upon his mind once more;

_Hatori... If they are telling the truth there is great opportunity to be made here. Perhaps even our heal companion, should it not be too late._
_Explain..._
_I will not go into the minor details Hatori but it's highly potent and rare, if a dragon dies the blood drew in battle merely burns away. 

Your soul and her soul will bear the weight of hers, assuming it had not yet fully departed. She and yourself will be fully revived but should one of you ever die so would the other. She might be revived as a result but the dangers ar-_

Without another word Hatori pops the cork and made his move to drink down the contents, dangers what did it matter, if he had a chance to revive her he wasn't going to listen to such tosh. At first he only had a brief moment of reflex to vomit, it tasted horrible as he expected worse than any 'medicine' he had before, it almost brought him back to his childhood when he was seriously ill from traveling up the mountains. Moving his hands to help stop himself and force it down his throat in a single gulp he looks around in confusion, "...Amagumo you lied."

_... Idiot! For once in your life listen to what people have to say!_The voice shouts at him and before he could give a proper response he felt a sheer cold pass over his body, it was suddern and without warning, causing him to shiver while a bluish glow coated his wounds which slowly seemed to be healing in conjuction with the owls, then for no appernt reason he would feel like he was on fire... His sword wasn't kidding this was some crazy medicine.

Next thing he knows he stumbles forward, his legs becoming numb losing almost all feeling in them, what in gods name was going on it felt as if his soul was being drawn out of him and trying to reach some other place. While he was being healed he was also being killed it was far from a pleasent experiance.

_Damnit what's going on?!_
_If you listended to what I had to say you would of known there was a risk she had already been taken! In which case you will be too._

"Fuck... off I am not dying here."He growls in an almost feral fashion for a brief moment before collapsing aginste the tree. A moment passes now beginning to feel like he was drawing his last breath once more when suddernly everything returns to normal and the chakra that was healing his wounds appeared to pass off in the wind. "Heh."He chuckles randomly.

Jumping to his feet he looks upon Akane, then in a instant found himself dart off after a random rodent passing by but just as quickly stops himself staggering backwards. "Hoot? God damnit I'm not a fucking owl!"
His owl which had hatched earlier watching simply tilts it's head in confusion as the boy goes back and fourth between making random owl noises and talking normally to himself.

April meanwhile began to stir her brown plumage returning to it's normal state as if she had never recieved a wound in the first place, but still seems alittle weak and struggles helplessly aginste the cloth that had held her previously.


----------



## Kyuuzen (May 26, 2014)

_Muneakira Hakaizen_ ? _Forest of Death_ ?  ? _With Hado_

Hakaizen had definitely expected her to be a little hostile, and reasonably so, but he didn't know the girl was this bad.  She spoke to them as if she was some kind of queen and they were, well, peasants.  He felt the rage from when he killed the felines boil back up, and had been about to completely fly off the handle when Hado spoke up.

*"If the whole world was blind, how many people would you impress?  Your friend here is... Peculiar. I'm not sure if she'll be of use. I'm sorry... Miss if we caused you any trouble. The two of us will be off soon."*

The red head turned toward Hado and held up a hand.  *"Don't apologize to her."*  He looked back toward Edie.  *"Listen here.  I'm sorry about the mess we got in earlier, but you know what?   The way you act totally justifies what I called you.  Sure you've got money.  Sure you've got status.  But you're a shinobi.  All shinobi  lives end one way; face down in a pool of our own blood.  When that happens to you, you can ask the ghosts if any of your money matters now."*  He took a step forward, fists clenched and teeth bared, his voice slipping into a low guttural growl.

*"You have two options here.  You can come with us, act like you're a God damn shinobi of the Leaf and now a spoiled little kid, or the two of us can beat the living crap out of you, take your provisions and leave you for the medics to pick up."*  A metallic thud and clang sounded as chains appeared from Hakaizen's hand and hit the ground, coming to rest in the hard packed dirt and grass.  He was bluffing hard, and didn't want to fight in any way, but if he was attacked he would roll with the bluff.

*"Your call."*


----------



## Laix (May 26, 2014)

_Edie Nakano_
   *THE CHŪNIN EXAMS*
   *PART 33*

​She was more than ready to stroll past Mr and Mrs Irrelevance reincarnated in two young male bodies when the one she had pummeled into the ground just hours ago decided to show off his brave streak. Once he was done with his unnecessarily elaborate speech on shinobi and war that had been heard in some way or another at least a million times, Edie cocked her head to the side with a very condescending smile.

_*BITCH MODE ACTIVATED*_​
"Okay, before I even tell you why you're wrong, can I just point out your clothes?" With one arm folded and the other pointing at every part of his atrocious outfit, Edie didn't hold back. "I mean, I don't even know what to say? I can't even insult it specifically. It's just altogether horrible. I'm sorry - wait, no I'm not. Well, I just had to get that out of the way."

She ran her fingers through her hair, letting a soft sigh escape her lips before continuing with her response.

"You say I'm going to end up dead in a pool of my own blood or something like that... Ha!" If only Hakaizen knew how funny that was. "I'm a medical ninja. I'm not going to die anytime soon and its certainly not going to be you or your boyfriend knocking me out."

He had gotten his weapon out - some kind of metallic chains or something, generic shinobi equipment. "Neither of you are of any use to me. I mean, what is that? Chains? You gonna whip your opponents? This isn't some seedy sex game, this is the Chunin Exams! And for your boyfriend I don't even know what to say other than you're irrelevant and not apart of this conversation so don't interrupt me again!"

She was almost done, almost almost done. As a proud smirk formed on her lips, she looked them up and down as if they weren't even worth the trouble.

"I could take you out in one hit," Edie declared, raising her finger. "Come on, 'beat the living crap out of me', 'take my provisions' - whatever that means - and 'leave me for the medics'!"
​


----------



## Kei (May 26, 2014)

_[Chunin Exams; Forest of Death]
[Spices]
[Kyo Minami and Zyana]_​
?You aren?t going to go after her??

Zyana asked as they watched Edie left. If anything surprised Zyana it wouldn?t be this. Something about the girl was extremely childish and in this world children were expected to grow up like the rest of them. Though it seemed as though the blonde didn?t get that memo and refused to work with others, it was such a shame too especially since the Fennikkusu heir had just finished defending her. Zyana expected that the boy would run after her and convince her to stay, but he didn?t he just stood there. He didn?t even turn his head when she went pass him.

?What happened to the partner speech?? 

Kyo sharply glanced her way and Zyana just smiled, ?I?m just saying, I would expect a boyfriend to go and run off and bring her back.?

?We aren?t going out?I called her my partner because I believed in her abilities as a fighter.? Kyo answered, he believed in her. That was the sad part, because somewhere in his mind he believed in that little thing called hope.  Hope in that despite everything that was going on they had made progress, but it seemed as though as he was wrong and she was still revolving the world around herself. ?I believed that she was different from the Konaha outsiders that plague our village??

Zyana couldn?t believe that the boy in front of her was so mature. He really did seem like an heir of an important clan or more so the leader already. There was no ounce of a boy standing right next to her, but a man who had important things to attend to. Zyana was sort of happy that Kyo didn?t run after her, an important step of doing anything leadership wise was learn how to cut off weak things. The girl was weak in mind and a leader shouldn?t have that to worry about.

She felt herself grasp his shoulders and when he looked at her, she just smiled gently. ?A misplaced trust in a person is a normal part of growing up, but you will learn from it and next time just don?t let it happen again, because if you do people get hurt from mistakes like that.?

Kyo looked at the girl next to him. She was right and he was considered himself lucky, if people saw the mistake he made then he wouldn?t be able to live it down.  Fuzenkagure and his clan was his main mission, everything he did was for the sake of their wellbeing and the future of their prosperity. If he ran after her he would be forgetting that. He would be forgetting the most important life lesson that he ever learned. How could he do something like that? Throw his teachings and beliefs away because he wanted a girl from Konaha to stay with them. 

He would honor her the next time they met, but right now in this setting it was for the best that they separated. 

?Thanks Komodo?You reminded me of something very important.? Kyo said as he nodded at her, she released him and turned to the girl, but she was glad she could help him out in some way. She would hate for that boy to be dragged below to the nearest depth because of his own stupidity.

?No problem?I doubt I will have to remind you of this again? Kyo Minami of Fuzenkagure?Heir to the Fennikkusu clan??

Kyo realized what she was trying to say by those words. Those words that he would always say and live up to. 

?No you won?t?.?

Though as they turned around they looked at each other and Kyo couldn?t help but lean over to Zyana.

??So?You did save this dude?Knowing this right?? He asked 

Zyana shook her head, ??.Goodness of my heart??


----------



## Kyuuzen (May 26, 2014)

_Muneakira Hakaizen_ ? _Forest of Death_ ?  ? _With Hado and a Dead Bitch_

Hakaizen gave Hado a look before emitting a small, mirthless chuckle as he shook his head and looked away from her.  He usually went easy on girls, but ever since earlier his blood and bones were screaming at him to start killing, maiming, crushing underneath his heel.  His muscles were tense and his mind on edge.  He had never been more ready to start butchering than he had been right now, at this very moment.  He looked up at her.  *"You know what, I decided to just block and let you off last time you pissed me off.  I went easy on you, didn't want anyone to think that I was some asshole who beat on stupid little girls, but also because we were both from the Leaf."*  He shoved his free hand in his pockets and sighed.  *"I'm pretty stupid, and this whole time, I thought ninja from the same village should work together.  But now I know.  You aren't a ninja.  You're a dumb.  Blonde.  Bitch."*

He flung the hand out from his pocket at her, unclenching his fingers and chucking a small ball made of paper at her.  The ball burst outward in a huge ball of smoke, surrounding them both in a cloud.  He immediately followed that up with the body flicker technique, removing all distance between the two of them.  He was ducked low as he slipped into her guard, tattoos flashing yellow as his strength increased.  His fist sought her abdomen, with a punch so fierce it threatened to crunch bones and throw her backward.


----------



## Bringer (May 26, 2014)

*Hado Terumi*

Hado continued to hide behind a poker face to keep his air of professionalism. However in reality he just wanted to burst out laughing at Edie Nakano's retorts. One thing the young Terumi enjoyed were quips. Whenever two shinobi began to go back and forth with witty remarks, the ivory haired boy would start to feel hyped. While he was watching the scene play out intently, the teen was also making an effort to calm himself down. If he got any more excited he'd be the one to initiate a fight. Although Hado desired peace and sought out to be a pacifist who only uses violence when necessary... He really enjoyed fighting! The first day he ever got in a fight was the day he saved a little girl named Mami from a couple of bullies... He felt a spark, a kindle of energy he never felt before. 

_"Get a grip."_ Was Kibishii's violence tendencies rubbing off on him, or was this simply his natural instinct? Whatever it was... He'd suppress it. Hado would stick to his ideals. Violence will always be a last resort. As Edie concluded her roast session,  not forgetting to include Hado, the red haired shinobi began to speak. It was at this point Hado realized one thing... A fight was going to happen. Hakaizen's body language and tone was a dead giveaway. As much as Hado didn't like the blonde conceited twat that was Edie Nakano, he couldn't allow this fight to happen. Judging from the conversation Hakaizen had fought her before, and she had defeated him, but a revelation by the red haired teen showed that he had gone easy on her.

Regardless of what had went down in the past, he wouldn't allow these two to fight. "W-Wait up! Are you seriously going to do this!" He called out to his new teammate who had thrown a smoke bomb and began to charge forward. Immediately taking action the ivory haired boy began weaving seals quickly, and as soon as he was done a stream of water shot out of his mouth. He made sure that the stream of water would only be strong enough to push the blonde out of the way from Hakaizen's attack. He would've used the technique on Hakaizen, but with the speed he was going at he wasn't sure he'd be able to accurately hit him.


----------



## Kei (May 26, 2014)

_[The Dedicated Shrine Maiden of the Sea; Kei Sili]
[Responsibilities Arc; Part Ten] ​_

Once Kei had rushed out, she realized the amount of time that had passed. The moon was full and the lights of the red light distract were on. Women and men were ushering the people in their little buildings and Kei realized how life was at night. In a way it was beautiful, red decorated every building and the lights just made everything brighter. People were laughing and grabbing on each other, Kei never witness this scene before in her entire life, but she had a feeling she wasn?t supposed to be a part of such things. 

And it wasn?t like she wanted to either. Ms. Yomi despite her kind features and gentle smile was a demon that used words to attack people instead of knives. Kei wondered what happened for such an old lady to have a bitter outlook on life. She looked behind her and shook her head, may the great lord Susano make the rest of her life happy.  Kei turned back around and began to transverse through the red light district.

Now if only if she only remembered the way to the exit?

Kei looked around, she didn?t remember some of these buildings but she was sure that she took a right somewhere. Or maybe she should have gone straight instead, but nonetheless it would be bad for her if she just stood around. Kei began to walk again, she followed the lights, and she tried to remember each building she passed and the people that were inside, but it was hard. So many buildings were bigger than they actually seemed, so it was hard to go around them, and plus so many flashing lights and things distracted her.

Kei finally stopped her feet were hurting because she ran out with no shoes?She could have at least cried her eyes out while grabbing her shoes. Although she didn?t do it, she was too hurt to think logically and now she was so lost that she didn?t know how to get back to where she started. Even if she could go back, she didn?t want to go back inside. It would be too embarrassing..

Kei shook her head wildly and slapped her cheeks and began to move again, she had to get out it was late and her family was probably worried to death about her.  There was no time to be sad, she had to move, and move she did. Passed buildings, pass women and men, pass the shinning bright lights, and signs that she didn?t know what the hell they meant. She didn?t know if she came off of Riverside Lane or Riverside Avenue. Why name two roads the same thing?!

She kept going and going until she slammed face first into some dudes chest which caused her to fall down.

??Ow...? She complained before getting up and the first thing she did was bow, ?I?m very sorry sir!?

?Oh?You are a cutie~?  The man said grabbing her waist and pulling her close, Kei pushed off of him to the best of his abilities but he was strong. ?Old fashion style?I always liked that kimono look, women nowadays are going too modern.?

Kei shot up a look, ?Sir! I?m very sorry to inform you but I?m not?I don?t work here! I?m just passing by!?

The man looked at her for a moment and then looked around, ??So?You don?t work in the fetish area? I swore I made the right turn somewhere??

Fetish!?

?Sir I need you to let me go! I?m a shrine maiden!?

?Oh holy hell baby! That?s the spirit, a girl with morals! How we play around and I?m that foreigner that breaks you in.?

?Break me in!? Sir! You aren?t breaking anything on me!?

?That it! Fight me off! Man! I should have come here sooner!?​
He leaned down and Kei almost screamed until she saw a long black heel get slammed in the back of his head!

?Pervert! Asshole! We have our rules! You obey them or you get the fuck out!? That voice, Kei looked up and saw Jewel obviously angry, but when she looked at Kei she reached into her bag and threw shoes at her, ?You left without them?.How much of an idiot do you have to be to do that?!?


----------



## Chaos Theory (May 26, 2014)

*Chūnin Exams|Akane*

*[Forest of Death; Konohagakure]​*​
[Chūnin Exams XXVII, Something A-foul is Afoot]​

Akane scratched her nose a bit as she watched the boy down the vile of blood, like it was some cocktail or even better as shot of shine.  "Ah dun dink dat is wat cher wan you to do wid dat." {I don't think that is what she wanted you to do with that.} is stated. But it was far too late as Hatori held back a dry heave for fear of loosing what he had for breakfast that rainy Tuesday morning when he was two. Yup, those chopped eggs and hash browns, nope~ they wouldn't be coming up anytime soon. The bottle hits the ground and rolls from the boy as that sick look worsened and suddenly his body was shivering like it was twenty below with his skin even turning a bit blue as his body shook. 

But, strangely, as quickly as it came over him the freezing sensation left him and his face flushed red and he started to profusely sweat like he was in a sauna or something. Now, this above all made the redhead confused and as the sweat beaded on the boy's brow and rolled to his nose Akane brought a finger to her lower lip thoughtfully. The confusion on her face only deepened as the boy went through the stages of sweating and shivering a few times more. It was then that it hit Akane. But her answer left more questions than anything else.

"Mizuirono?" is asked. The wolf pulled her attention from the strangely acting boy to her sister. "Yes, Akane?" is replied as April's wound started to radiate with the same blue energy that seemed to radiate off of Hatori. "Dat, wat he goin' on 'bout. Ah dought dat only happen to chers. Dat dem hot 'n' cold flashes yes?" {That, what he is going through. I thought that only happened to girls. Is that those hot and cold flashes I was told about?} is asked. Mizuirono caught a laugh at the silly question,  "Akane, I don't think that happens to people that young, much less males unless they are sick." is given back as she tried her best not to laugh.  "Dat wat I dought. Dough dat wat dis look lak. Boy-o, he okay?" is asked. Mizuirono looked from Akane over to Hatori who was now stumbling about. He was injured, but he didn't look all that deathly. Sure, he just drank about five and a half ounces of Dragon Blood. But he looked good for doing so.

It wasn't like it blew his head off or anything adverse like that,  "Well, from the way he is acting if he doesn't collapse..."

-THUD-

As Mizuirono was about to mention that if he didn't fall he'd be fine. The boy collapses by a tree. Sliding down the rough bark probably hurt, but what was worse this meant he may be dying,  "Well, I guess.. well. Akane, you still remember how to dig a grave? We may need two." is softly stated as Hatori's breathing became more labored. Then, suddenly, as if nothing ever happened. His labored breathing eased as and he just chuckled.  "Mayhaps I spoke a bit hastily." is stated as the boy leapt to his feet. A grin slipped across Hatori's face as he looked at Akane. The girl grinned back, that was a knowing grin, and though Akane didn't know what it was over. It was hard not to give a big grin like that back. Soon, to his little owl's confusion, it became apparent why he was smiling ear to ear.

With a bound he darts toward a rodent that just happened to cross into the clearing. The poor creature gives a shrill cry as it darted away just as Hatori stopped himself. Akane clapped happily and grinned even bigger,  "Ah kno' dat game!" {I know that game!} she declared hopping to her feet. "De secret be, you haf to dink w'ere dat mousy go befo' it kno'!" {The secret is, you have to think how it does. Know where the rodent is going before it does.} is declared as Hatori hooted. Akane stopped and looked strangely at him.  "Dat new" is stated, though in hindsight, she didn't know a thing about the boy. So for him it could have been absolutely normal to hoot. 

As he hooted to himself, then admonished himself in the same... hoot. Akane walked up to him, chin cupped by a hand as she looked at him. When he turns his gaze to her, she grabs him by the face and smooshes his cheeks together. Then moving his head side to side, she tries to figure out what was wrong with him. Now, if she thought it was funny when he was hooting normally, it was even funnier when it came from lips that were almost forced closed. Akane almost lost it as a wavering grin tried to spread across her features. Letting go she pulled a hand to her mouth and took a step back.  "Akane!" is yelled,  "Wat, I leggo." is replied back as she thought that she was being scolded yet again. But that was far from the case. Mizuirono looked over her shoulder

 "I have movement!" is declared.

Akane stops giggling like a school girl and bounds over to the wolf. Right as rain she was right. April was weakly moving. Akane is quick to grin as she pulled the knot loose she used to tie the bird in place.  "Naw, naw. Dun struggle ol' Akane no gun 'urt you." {Now, now. Don't struggle. old Akane isn't going to hurt you.} is stated as she sat down beside her sister. Laying the owl in her crossed legs she takes the bandages from her body. The wound was gone, which astonished the red head as she ran her hand gently over where the wound was. April weakly hoots a time or  two as Akane looked her over, "Not much cher, you be ded dough you better naw." {Not much girl, you were dead, though you are much better now.} is replied as if she understood what the owl had said. 

After a good look over she pulls the bird up and looks her in the eyes. Veins form around her own eyes as small circles appear in her other wise smooth sheen of her crimson orbs. The world grew darker for Akane. But the most important things lit up like a tree in a burning forest fire. Able to see inside April now, Akane looks for any damage that may linger. After she is satisfied that April is fine Akane sets her down on the ground. Then reaching around as her Bestialgan went back to sleep Akane pulls a small covered box out. Since entering this forest Akane has been in survival mode and she'd been collecting bits of food here and there to add to the meat she dried the day or two before.  "Dis halp you cher. Need to git dat strength bak you bet'cha." {Dis will help you girl. You need to get your strength back you bet you do.} is stated as she placed the food down in front of April. As the owl looked down Akane gently places a hand on her and petted her much like Zyana did earlier that day. 

April seemed to enjoy the attention as she pondered on the food a stranger was just giving to her. Allowing the foul to make her own mind up Akane looked to Mizuirono then to April then to Hatori as he still hooted about before looking back to her. If Mizuirono could sweat, she may be doing that right now as Akane got a look about her.  "I don't like that look Akane." is stated as she started to pick herself up off the ground. ~


----------



## luffy no haki (May 27, 2014)

*Uchiha Akaya/Forest of Death [Chunin Exams 2nd Test]*

_*Capture the Flag XIII *​_
The chain of explosions were unleashed, the impact and shock wave of the foru of them were enough to dismantle part of the bark of the tree turning the flying pieces of wood into projectiles that even the Akaya had to start to dodge. Without hesitation the boy departed from the place, befre going for the flag he would definitely come up with a plan to deal with those two, defeat them and get as much information as possible about what the Mist village?s missing nin was planning, about what Konoyo no Jigoku was and why they were planning what they were planning. Trying to run at full speed, the boy found a cave-like hole in the roots of one of the trees, that would be a good place to hide and think about an strategy.

With Ryo and Sayaka, both youngsters were hidden behind the tree where the explosions occurred, both of them were conscious but they weren?t unscattered. The green-eyed boy had a burn running from his forearm all the way to his shoulder, obviously the sleeve of his clack jacket was burned too; a small bleeding wound on his temple. The white-haired girl was a bit less damaged, she had no burns but one of her arms was swollen and had some cuts on them, the sides of her upper clothes completely torn apart; apparently in her cae waht actually reached her body were the pwooden projectiles."He played a nice card there. I shouldn?t have underestimated him."the Fuuton user commented to his partner who at the moment was using a green chakra to heal his arm and head."Heheh, you see now Ryo-kun? Ak-chan is awakening and soon, it will come out to play." Ryo raised an eyebrow at the girl?s statement, what was she talking about?

_"Tch. Even though I had a good rest, I haven?t recovered completely from the fight with the princess. And now those two bastards came to screw up everything."_the ANBU thought as he was checking out all the weapons he still had left. Two smoke bombs, two soldier pills, fifteen shuriken and five kunai, about twenty meters of string, four explosive tags and three fake ones. "I already wasted too many, i should have brought more."he said referring to the kunai and shuriken as those weren?t enough to set the sort of trap that would be effective against those two._"Let?s see. That retarded girl seems to be specialized in taijutsu and knows how to perform genjutsu too. She is faster than me but not by much, I seem to be stronger but that hasn?t been too effective against her."_his mind analyzing the good features of his opponent . _"The other guy is a fuuton user, seems to have decent taijutsu and speed, probably both are a level ahead of my own but that eyepatch seems to backfire on him acting as a handicap. his chakra control is monstruous if he is able to launch wind release using a mallet, and that mallet is also pretty annoying. If i keep fighting face to face, those two will completely crush me."_he stated in his mind, that was the only conclusion he coudl reach, those two, at least as a fighting couple were completely superior to him. However what had him more concerned about wa sthe way they found him before, how could they do that?

Akaya probably wasn?t the sharpest tool in the shed when it came to theory, math problems or coming up with complex plans thinking one hundred of steps ahead.But if his experience as an ANBU has given him something, it has been a mind capable of thinking of instant strategies, killing methods and over all, together with his training, it has given him an abnormal instinct, almost animalistic, when it came to fighting and silent killing. Although the latter was his speciality.

"Let?s do this then..."
----------------------------------

"Nee, are you sure it?s around here? Why don?t you use _that_ again?"

"I can?t, if I use it too much I will end using all of my chakra. I got it recently so i can?t control it very well either although i have managed to make it useful in battle."

*FUUUM!!*

The sound of leaves moving alerted both intruders who immediately jumped dodging a shuriken and a kunai respectively, both of them looked at each other as they were about to land, it seemed that the prey became the hunter from one moment to another. The same sound caused the pair to split apart in order to dodge a kunai with an explosive tag wrapped around it. Both Sayala and Ryo raise dtheir guard awaiting for the shock wave but nothing,_"A fake?"_ he thought landing on the  ground however he didn?t expect to pull with his foot a string which clearly was there to activate a trap"Sayaka!!"he shouted as the girl took out a kunai and  deflected ftwo of the five shuriken that suddenly were fired at her from the back. One of them missed her and the other two got stuck one of her left arm and the other on her right leg.

"WaaaaH! Ryo-kun it hurts!"she said almost crying like a child."It?s obvious that he is here, don?t whine and move, it?s dangerous to be in that spot!" he said as he tried to approach his partner but then two kunai with explosive tags got stuck in the middle. _"I won?t fall for it this time!!"_were his thoughts as he tried to keep going towards Sayaka but he wasn?t stupid, there were chances that those were the real deal. Decided to blow them away as a safety measure, Ryo swung his mallet.

_"Too late..."_

*BOOOM!!*

Only the kunai closer to the eyepatch user exploded sending the young man back many meters away from the scarlet-eyed girl it wa sthen that Akaya, using the fire and smoke of the explosion as a screen, jumped out from his hiding spot  and guided by his nose trained as if he were an Inuzuka, went directly for the mallet user shinobi. He performed various handseals and then shouted out loud"Katon: Hiryū no nodo!!" (Fire release: Fire dragon?s throat) he called the name of the technique. Once he heard the voice of the jinchuuriki, Ryo tried to react but he was slow due to the sudden attack. Abruptly, fire came out from the ground forming a dragon head which swallowed the green-eyed boy, engulfing him in flames as the head remained there looking to the sky. Ryo was trapped there.

A strong wind current  took the screen away allowing Narumi Sayaka to see, in front of her, a black-haired boy with the lower left side of his dark red T-shirt  burned and torn apart, the burn he used to cauterize the wound caused by Ryo was still there, his gray orbs emitting a cold and blood thirsty feeling as a cocky smile appeared in his face.

"Sorry, but together you two are a real pain. Now come here, i?ll make sure to teach you something today, wench. "

COUNTER ATTACK STARTS!!


----------



## LunarCoast (May 27, 2014)

Atlantic Storm said:


> *Ren Houki*
> 
> FOREST OF DEATH
> 
> ...



Ogama watched as the team of Genin rallied at their commander?s position, appearing to have renewed confidence in their endeavours for the flag, he had to admit they were more than simple annoyances and as Ren rightly predicted his Chakra reserves weren?t at their peak. In truth they were never at full strength to begin with from the start of the exams, he was after all reliant upon this body which had long passed it?s time. If only the temple was not raided some years ago, and he still had that cloak he might still be comparable to those of higher ranks and chakra concerns be thrown out of the window.

What did it matter, he had already announced he was no longer playing with them and to back down now would only soil any reputation he still had. It was best he ended this fight now, and made time for his recovery. Hopefully track down Warden before he got far too involved with his plans, if this boy was so desperate for the flag he might as well give it them at this stage but once again, reputation.

He prepared himself once more, as they begin a counter offensive moving in his direction. A formation not quite familiar to him but this was within expectations. You do not merely throw out academy level tactics in such battles; he prepared a hand seal only to find that J was upon him in an instant, although he managed to block the attack K landed a blow to the stomach region in the opening he was given.

Equally Makato?s attacks proved equally fruitful with the opening made and Ogama seemingly wounded from the sword that pierced through his thin body landing a series of bone shattering blows finally Ren?s blade plunged into his back and the battlefield fell silent if only for a few short moments Ogama appeared defeated and the barrier he had formed earlier dissipated.

As the boys prepared to obtain their spoils of war Ogama smirks wickedly, ?Law #2 Do not make false assumptions as to who you are fighting.? His hand extends outwards in a sudden thrust at inhuman speeds grabbing hold of K?s neck in this brief moment, with a peak of chakra surging fourth from some other nearby location. He merely proceeds to throw him aside back to shore and into the nearby treeline with some degree of speed, knocking the boy out as his body slams into a nearby tree, shortly followed by his friend J.

With those two out of the way his attention turned to Makato who reacts in time to avoid a swing of Ogama?s blade but gave all the room and time he needed to preform those hand seals once more. With a swift movement the seal is made and without much chance to witness neither the hand sign nor a word from Ogama there was little or no opportunity to react, instead a water clone appeared from below the waters before creating hand seals of its own extended a hand towards Makato who still in mid-air from the recent evasion had no chance to evade and was instead resigned from the battle forcibly by a water prison jutsu.

?Water is a unique element, did you know? It can be condensed to the point where you can have the strength of an elephant and still be incapable of moving, or perhaps the point where you are crushed.?

With everyone but Ren out of the way and that annoying spear kid his attention turned squarely upon him, merely turning around ignoring all previously sustained wounds. He attempted a sweeping kick at the boy, who dodged with relative ease although this was followed up by a basic water bullet technique, which were easily deflected by the troublesome shield but in this moment a second water clone formed from the waters appearing to attempt the same as with his companion, he dodged preventing such an event but is then assaulted by one more Suiton Suiryūdan from behind and while his senses picked up on this in time to prepare his defences the jutsu breaks apart revealing it?s true purpose a spear hidden within the dragon?s body of water pierced forward enhanced with wind chakra it made short work of the shields defences and impaled Ren?s shoulder pinning him up against the nearby tree. 

Ogama sighs and steps forward, placing the tip of his weapon at the boys throat. ?Next time, consider that what you?re fighting isn?t what it appears to be. Still you indulged me, and forced my hand I very much doubt I can return the flag without the Hokage stepping in, or them trying to trap me. So on the basis that you are thus far the strongest opposition I have faced you and your friends may live however, the next time you swarm to get me be ready to lose more than your pathetic life, you may claim or believe to be the strongest all you like but in comparison to the elite you?re a nothing more than cannon fodder to be thrown at their enemies, throw away your dreams and goals and accept that some people are forever trapped in a fairy tale where they are at the top of the world when in fact your just another toy for people like me to play with.?

He pulls up his cloak and slams it up against Ren?s side. ?Take your worthless piece of paper, and prove you?re merely a tool.?

Ogama begins to take his leave before looking over his shoulder and smirks, ?Oh and do not mistake my earlier statement about you being the strongest, in all honesty you are right now but your potential is marginal and while others grow stronger from these exams your stuck in that little world of yours. Worthless shit.?

Ogama creates a final hand seal and steps into some sort of portal disappearing from sight before it closed shut in this moment his chakra disappears from this existence and the clones and jutsu still active break apart. No one was killed, but hopefully he taught Ren a thing or two?


----------



## Hidden Nin (May 27, 2014)

*Taneda*
The Forest of Death

The Chuunin Exams; Capture the Flag Part II

----------​
Taneda watched the fallout of the entire fight, and how the person he correctly deduced to be some sort of rogue shinobi proceeded to flex on the 4 genin he was engaged in combat with. He passed the bodies of J and K on his way towards Ren and Makoto's position, frowning. 

"Not very strong, are you..." he murmured, imbuing the roots of a nearby tree with life. It swiftly lashed out and grabbed either genin's neck as Taneda glanced in Ren's direction, then snapped each of their necks, though in a way that implied the damage had been done by Ogama. At least it'd appear that way. He rescinded the chakra, and the roots receded back to their normal position. He then emerged from the brush to find Ren and Makoto, eyes gliding over towards the flag.

"Ah...wow, we're surprised you got the flag from that guy. You must be skilled, eh? Here, let us mend your wounds, this is a thing we can do with our abilities. We also came for the flag, but we won't be killing our friends from Konoha to do it. You're an ally, right? Yoshitsune said we can trust you." Taneda unceremoniously yanked the spear that pinned Ren down to the tree.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (May 27, 2014)

*Shiryu*

Shiryu watched Ivery spring into action, letting fly with sealing techniques before the poor girl could do anything. Shiryu took up position at the room entrance, keeping watch for any potential alarms or reinforcements while Ivery went to work.

It was over in seconds and the girl, about their age, simply blinked at them, seemingly dumbfounded that anyone had managed to sneak up on her. She had messy black hair and strange, tinted sunglasses that looked like they were from a different decade. Why she was wearing them indoors was anyone's guess. For now they sat crooked, partly toppled from her face from the suddeness of Ivery's attack. 



> "Right. It's your turn. We could undertake this in two of three ways. First we could simply leave it intact as to see what exactly did these guys got from us. Second, we destroy it by brute force. Thirdly and most likely, we hack it and work out way through every relay. This way not only do we kill two birds with a single stone, but we also help the commander at his side. However, I leave it in your hands."



Shiryu walked over to stand beside Ivery and regard their captive. Even though he had been trained in taking prisoners, this seemed very surreal.

"Hmm", he mumbled into his re-breather while he considered the option that Ivery laid out. "The idea of hacking it sounds appealing, but I'm not sure how any of this equipment works, I've only been trained on what i've used on the mission so far". Of course, advanced computers weren't alien to a kid from Amegakure, but this was clearly military hardware that this girl was using. At the most, Shiryu could identify what the different machines did.

"I guess if push comes to shove, we can secure this location until the real techs can come in a take a look. As for her..." The girl in question was doing very effective puppy eyes at her predicament and Shiryu immediately averted his gaze. 

_Damn, that's some dangerous doujutsu..._

"_Ahem_, as for her, we'll have to take back with us. I guess she'll be interrogated..."

The girl had no village insignia on her of any kind, and her generic clothing gave no clue as to which country she came from. She could have been a farmer's kid in any other circumstance. 

"We will learn what she knows", a toneless voice suddenly said behind them. Shiryu got such a fright that his chest pained from the thumping of his heart against his rib cage. The voice belonged to the ANBU, their leader and the mission coordinator. He silently stood there in the room entrance, not even a shred of his presence disturbed the air in the room. His long dark cloak was wet with rain and dripped quietly on the floor, leaving small puddles unmistaknely tinged with red. A blood splatter adorned his featureless white mask. Clearly he had just encountered some action.

"S-sir!" Shiryu stammered. "We didn't hear you break radio silence. Was everything alright at the other location?" Shiryu immeidately chided himself in his head at the stupidity of his question. The man's face was decorated with someone else's blood. Obviously there had been a fight.

"The situation has been neutralized", the ANBU replied without any tone as to Shiryu's silly question. "Good job and securing a prisoner. She will be most useful in determining the purpose of this spying station."

The coldness of the way the ANBU said that made Shiryu slightly worry about the girl they had caught. It's not like Amegakure was at open war with anyone. Who knew what was about to be done to this girl.

"Yes sir", Shiryu responded, electing not to look at the girl.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (May 27, 2014)

*Ren Houki*

FOREST OF DEATH

_________________​
*Boat Goat Gets Docked ;*



Ren's body ached with pain. Getting hit by the water dragon felt like getting smashed in the back with a large sledgehammer; he was quite sure that nothing was broken, but the Houki was going to be feeling something in the morning, assuming that he survived. A faint smile cracked his lips, before he burst into a small chuckle. "Oh, who am I kidding? Of course I'll survive. Kuhaha." With his free hand, he wiped a tear away from his eye, then turned his gaze towards the flag. He'd gotten the flag, but there was a dull sense of irritation tearing away at him inside. Even with all that training after getting beat down by that jōnin, he just got destroyed again by another person, even with team mates on his side and a solid plan. Whoever that old man was, he was right. The Houki might have been the best of his generation, but in the grand scale of things, that meant nothing. Not in the least because most of his generation kind of sucked. "Looks like I still have a ways to go." He muttered to himself. 

But before he allowed himself to think further on it, faint brown shapes formed in the corners of his blue iris. The roots of a tree, a distance away from him, slithering to life... towards the unconscious bodies of Jay and Kai. Without warning, in a deft movement as sudden as a cobra leaping to devour it's prey, the wood coiled around their necks. A snap rang in the air, and then silence fell again. "What the hell?" Ren frowned, his hand moving into the beginnings of a hand seal. It couldn't have been the man earlier; he'd _definitely_ left, and the Houki very much doubted he was the type to change his mind so quickly. 

The bubble of silence in the area was as quickly ruptured as it had formed, however, and a faint rustle came from behind him. From the shrubbery, a slim figured boy with somewhat messy hair, dressed in clothes not dissimilar to his own appeared. Someone whom he recognized as Taneda. The Houki allowed himself to relax slightly; as troublesome as the boy was, he wasn't any danger to him. Not because he was weak—on the contrary, he was one of the most dangerous genin he knew—but because the snow haired shinobi was someone who wouldn't hurt another Konoha shinobi. "_Then..._" The Houki's eyes shifted over to two corpses in the corner, discarded like dolls after play. "I guess you're the one who killed them." He commented, dusting his trousers off as he dropped to the ground. 

Picking up the briefcase he'd dropped onto the floor, he turned to look at Taneda. As troublesome as always. Although it looked like this time, the little scientist had forgotten who he was. "Yes. I plan on taking the flag with me back along with Izumi-san and Makoto-san. For the record, I'm Ren Houki, since I'm guessing you've forgotten about me again." He said somewhat impatiently, sliding the flag into the briefcase with a dull clunk. 

As if on queue, Izumi appeared, shoving his way past the bushes with a tired look on his face despite having come out of the encounter almost unscathed. His eyes rolled to where J and K were, which earned an eyebrow raise on his part, but he seemingly disregarded it and assumed Ogama had did it. The act had been done in a corner where the spear-bearer's sharp eyes could not see, after all. "I can't believe he just gave us the flag like that. Who the hell was that?" He said incredulously. 

"No idea, but that's not important right now." The blue haired shinobi replied, fixing his tie as he made steps towards one of the spears he'd set down. "What a waste of a perfectly good contingency plan." He lamented in disappointment, looking at the forbidden tag on the spear. Ripping it off, the Houki produced an explosive tag instead, sticking it onto the red surface of the spear before forming a hand seal. 

In a cloud of dust, the spear became a tall flag, identical to the one he held in his briefcase but sullied with blood and dirt to take advantage of the convenient fight scene the corpses his ex-teammates brought. "This should distract anybody who's drawn here for a while. The tag is rigged to explode on touch as well. We should probably get out of here before anymore pests come; I can guide us back with my chakra sensing." He stated, ​


----------



## Hidden Nin (May 27, 2014)

*Taneda*
The Forest of Death

The Chuunin Exams; Capture the Flag Part III

----------​
Ren...Houki.  It seemed like a good name to remember. Taneda nodded, flicking some chakra strings over towards Makoto, and raising one of his eyelids with his index finger's attached thread. "Is he awake?" Taneda asked, canting his head, and then flipping the boy's body over with his strings. He peers over at Ren's contingency plan, as if scanning it for flaws or methods in which someone might undo it, and then nods after a second, content with the solidity of it.  He raised a hand, and after a moment, Ren could feel a portion of his wounds closing up as he received and infusion of raw chakra...Taneda shook his head a little, probably shaking loose the remnants of the memory he gave up to help with the wounds.

"I guess we better get moving then."


----------



## Atlantic Storm (May 27, 2014)

*Ren Houki*

FOREST OF DEATH

_________________​
*Capture the Flag XI ;*



With a flip, Makoto crashed head first into the lake, an explosion of water jolting the unconscious boy awake. "I'm awake" What happened?!" He shouted, leaping out of the lake, jumping between Taneda and Ren. "Where did that old guy go?" He frowned, upon noticing that their adversary had disappeared.

Ren sighed, bringing the briefcase up to show Makoto. "I don't know why, but he gave us the flag. I set up a decoy behind you," he gestured towards the fake flag, "and we're getting out of here before we attract flies."

Makoto nodded and waited until the Houki finished talking, then inquired again: "Wait, where were those two Kumo swordsmen? I wanted to thank them for helping me." He said.

It was a small movement, one that most wouldn't have been able to discern unless they were really paying attention to him, but at the question, Ren narrowed his eyes. "They're behind you. Ogama knocked you out and then killed them. I'm not sure why. Then Taneda-san came and helped me out a little, so we're taking him to the finish point." He lied. ​


----------



## Hidden Nin (May 27, 2014)

*Taneda*
The Forest of Death

The Chuunin Exams; Capture the Flag Part IV

----------​
Taneda looked between the three of them for a moment, raising an eyebrow at Ren. "Ogama didn't kill them. We did." He then flashes Makoto a smile, as if he should be rewarded for his honesty, and stands slowly. "You can thank them in death, eventually. At any rate, we believe you should take point, since you're strongest in taijutsu. Ren and I in the center, and the spear-chucker levels out the back to cover us. Favorable?"

He nods once, sure of his analysis. In his mind, that was how the pieces of this puzzle fit best together; on paper, it was the most favorable formation for them to get out of the forest with the flag. "Who was the man you were just fighting? We're curious." He slowly shrugged off his backpack, taking a small pill bottle out, and consuming one of the pills, before offering them to the others. He had few left, but was generous to fellow Leaf shinobi. "Hyōrōgan." While not exactly a medical nin himself, he was trained by the head of Konoha's Research and Development Division. As such, he did have a few medical tendencies in how he approached missions and these exams. They also helped him use his...ability, with any sort of consistency.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (May 27, 2014)

*Ren Houki*

FOREST OF DEATH

_________________​
*Capture the Flag XII ;*



Ren resisted the urge to facepalm himself. He'd completely forgotten that, despite all his intelligence, Taneda was utterly without tact if the situation wasn't made clear to him. Makoto frowned, turning his attention towards Taneda as his hands began to ball themselves into fists. "Why? They helped us out." He asked, his voice quiet. 

The Houki intercepted, before Taneda could make the situation worse than it already was. "He saw them earlier and thought they were enemies, since I was pinned up against the tree and there was nobody else around." He explained, shooting a sharp glare at Taneda to keep his mouth shut. Izumi, for the most part, didn't seem to care, but stayed quiet. He didn't want to offend Makoto and get hit after seeing what he was capable of a few moments ago. Ren offered a faint smile. "Sorry about lying to you. I didn't want you to get mad and attack Taneda-san before he could explain himself. You know how he is." Most of that was a lie, but he was at least truthful when he said he felt bad about lying to him. But to ensure the team's survival and victory, it was necessary. 

Makoto nodded, unballing his fists as he passed a sigh. "Right. I guess I might have been too quick to jump to conclusions." He said, then looked at Taneda. "Sorry about that, Taneda-san." He gave an apologetic bow. 

"The formation seems fine." Ren replied, having turned his suggestion over in his head a few times. After opening the gates, the Houki was unsure of how reliable Makoto might have been, but thinking on it, he was still likely the best out of them to be up front. Him being at the centre meant that he could sense an even radius, and attack from a distance with lightning pearl with the support of Izumi's spears if necessary. Ren considered taking the hyōrōgan, but decided against it and told Taneda to keep it instead.

And then the four of them departed, dashing into the woods to return the flag. As they went into their respective formations, Ren looked at Taneda. "I'm not sure who that guy was, but he definitely didn't belong in the exams neither as a student nor as a proctor. I'll see if I can find anything on him back home, but for now, let's focus on just getting back safely." He stated. ​


----------



## Hidden Nin (May 27, 2014)

*Taneda*
The Forest of Death

The Chuunin Exams; Capture the Flag Part V

----------​ 
Taneda watched each of them a moment longer, capping the pill bottle slowly as he nonetheless monologued outloud. "Interesting. We had not realized bonds could be developed between separate villages in such a short amount of time. We'll be more...careful next time. The apology belongs on our tongue, Makoto-san."

He bowed his head, being able to pick up the tells of frustration or anger easily enough, and noting this for later, thinking to himself thus...

_'It's possible to trust other villages...how vexing.' _He then glanced in Izumi's direction. '_And it's also possible to simply...not care at all. Two extremes we should acquaint ourselves with quickly, if we're to work well with our new allies...'_

The intellectual glanced at his depleted bottle forlornly before he slipped it back into his backpack, and stood, nodding to Ren. His thoughts returned to the Houki next to him as they started walking, and he finished thinking on the different social cues that existed here and there in shinobi society. "What were his techniques like?" he asked next. "Besides the water jutsu and his proficiency with taijutsu, I suppose." Taneda combed his hair as they walked, pulling the instrument through his hair with constant, meticulous movements, though the way his ears twitched every now and then, and his eyes shifted behind his rose tinted glasses, it was easy to tell he was keeping himself aware.


----------



## LunarCoast (May 27, 2014)

Akarusa, Hatori
What we share...​
April quickly gains her footing and was quick to look around in utter confusion as to where she was, she felt weird too as if another pressence was in her mind but it shared far less experiance and knowledge than what she held. Her attention is drawn away, by the canine and woman who towered over her.

 "Dis halp you cher. Need to git dat strength bak you bet'cha."

She tilts her head confused, what she was trying to say and how could she understand the human... to some degree. Seeing the food place down infront of her she looks at it cautiously before instinct took over and she takes hold of it in a talon and brought it up to her hooked beak to swallow. "Uh... thanks..." She then notices Hatori acting strangely and frowns.

 "Ah kno' dat game!"

This wasn't seriously happening was it? Now apparently he was comparable to that woman, great! Then she is upon him like some wild animal apparently trying to figure what was wrong, he found the situation detestable weirdest shinobi here and after one brief... something he was now comparable. How annoying. "... Akane, I'm hoo- I mean I am fine."

Worse still all of this was happening in front of those other two and in their position he would have no idea what to think, Komodo and Kyo for all he knew thought of him as insane. Then again, what did it matter, one wanted to kill him at least for a short while, and the other he barely knew anything about. Out of the goodness of her heart, she said it again and he wasn’t certain what message she was trying to convey but then it was never intended for him to translate in terms he could understand he just did not know her well enough to do that.

His focus once again being drawn off to his flank by the other owl but he stops himself and grunts, slowly starting to get a grip on him. His mind was at odds with some other forces he couldn't quite understand. Then as if everything was coming together he turns his head to April, his eyes widen. She was alive?

He turns and tried to rush over to take April into his hands but instead trips over his own two tal... no legs and lands upon the floor with a thud snapping the root of a tree in the process but thankfully recieved nothing more than a minor moment of pain. April twitched uncomfortably in that moment but came to meet his eyes. "April... what's happening?"He asks and the owl merely returns his gaze with an uncomfortable and concerned look.

She takes a moment before she twits in his direction and he instinctively returned with a Twoo causing him to frown, as expected she would take advantage of him. Although from her perspective she was merely confirming what he had done, and this was nothing to be taken lightly.

"You’re dying."She states merely awaiting for his reaction.

(Going to assume Akane translates)

Hatori found himself feeling helpless on the floor like this and unable to stand by this very same feeling he reached out with a hand narrow out of reach of April. She takes a step forward letting him reach her before he smiles warmly and comments "You're such a liar."

April churrs rubbing her feathers through his figures, "How do you know?" He stops and gives a look of confusion at the owl. She made a good point, how did he know for certain April was taking the micky, that is what she did after all yet he somehow knew she was lying. 

"April... what the hell is going on?!"He demands.

April takes a moment, "Hatori your being rewritten on a spiritual and mental level. The latter of which will impact you here, today. The prior... well we'll see about that when you die. In your body at this present moment you are sharing my memories and experiences, this brings with it instinct. Put simply part of you right now thinks it's an owl the other part thinks it is human they're incompatible and trying to find a mutual ground to stand on when that ground is found."

Turning his eyes for the translation he then returned it to April who remained focus upon him watching for any danger signs, they shared a bond that would follow them both into death and while she was blessed with a long life due to her connection with Zyanno she was still as fragile as any other owl. A stray arrow and both lives could end... He was such an idiot, but how could she not love him for it?


----------



## Atlantic Storm (May 27, 2014)

*Ren Houki*

FOREST OF DEATH

_________________​
*Capture the Flag XIII ;*



Ren considered the question, recalling his brief encounter with the mysterious stranger. "Based on what I saw, I don't think suiton was his primary element. He seemed more proficient with fūton, and had this strange ability to combine his suiton and fūton jutsu together." He explained, recalling the wind-coated water dragon Ogama had used, and the large wind barrier which had been such a thorn in his side throughout the battle. 

"He had those wind infused tags." Izumi pitched in, pushing his spectacles up the bridge of his nose before speaking again. "I'm not sure how they worked, but they seemed to work a lot like explosive tags, but with wind instead of flames and a lot bigger in scale."

He gave a brief nod, bringing a blue ribbon to tie up his hair again now that it had dangled itself into a mess from being washed around by suiton jutsu. "Yeah," Ren commented, his hands fiddling about with the fabric until it closed into a knot, "but the biggest thing was his dragon summon. At least, I'm pretty sure it was his. We probably wouldn't have attacked him if he still had it with him, but it just seemed to disappear without doing anything."

They had left the area of the forest in which the fight had taken place, crossing by a river which seemed to have been connected to the small lake they'd just fought on. Ren kept his chakra sensing on at all times, making sure there was nobody around the team. Everything seemed to be going smoothly so far, and they were almost at the goal now...​


----------



## Chaos Theory (May 27, 2014)

*Chūnin Exams|Zansatsu*

*[Forest of Death,  Konohagakure]​*​

[Chūnin Exams XXVIII, of Man and Monsters]​
_?A man dies ... only a few circles in the water prove that he was ever there. And even they quickly disappear. And when they're gone, he's forgotten, without a trace, as if he'd never even existed. And that's all.? _
- Wolfgang Borchert​
_-Moments Earlier_

With a grin as vile as sin itself Satoshi drew a line across the Kunoichi's blouse, the Kunai's fine edge threatening to cut into it's soft fabric and expose her body to the world as camera's trained on the pair. Unbeknownst to them, Satoshi or his intended target is that Zellous Kazama had took it on his own to dash up a tree with all the intent to stop this situation before it spiraled into ever deepening depravity at the hands of this murderous boy. But, while Satoshi and the Kunoichi may not have been aware of such actions, the audience cheered from their homes across the Ninja Nations as well from the studio audience as the cameras find him. Every since Satoshi had gutted that first boy earlier in the day, they had been begging for his blood. He was really a person that they could get behind in hating.

From behind Zell as he bounded up the tree, a small red light burns to life as one of the many pod cameras comes to life and it's telephoto lens zooms in and in an instant a shutter clicks capturing his face. Back in the studio a large multi-paneled TV flickers as Satoshi's face materializes, underneath his name in bold text appears

* Zansatsu - Sunagakure 
Forest Kill Rate: 3 Shinobi *

Next to it Zell's image appears as well as what he has done in the Forest of Death

*Zellous Kazama - Konohagakure 
Forest Kill Rate: 0*

While the kill count didn't match most of the people were hoping that Zell was going to put the monster down. Chants of Zellous start as the images butt heads as the live feed shows the boy leaping from his perch down onto the Suna Puppeteer. 

Satoshi's face pulled to the heavens as he heard the boy yell. Jade eyes widen as it is far too late to do anything as Zell came down on him like a ton of bricks. The smack of skin on skin caused the entire audience to explode into a cheer as Satoshi's body slammed off the ground and skid into a thick blanket of bushes several yards away. Looking up blankly as he felt Zell cut into his threads he rolled his jaw to see if anything was broken. Then he brings a hand up as well and helped move it around. No, everything seemed fine as he focused on his threads actually being cut.  "Clever" is mused as he slowly started to set up. The boy seemed to deduce that there was something holding the girl up, and used Chakra to actually cut into his threads to sever them. Very bright boy.

With a roaring boo the audience jeered as Satoshi walked from where he'd been unceremoniously dumped earlier by Zell. 

"Hit him with a chair ZELLOUS!" one man shouts as Satoshi spoke which gets everyone chanting chair for some reason...

_-Now, With Satoshi and Zellous_

 ....

You really should have taken my advice and stayed at the gate boy." 

The comment rolled off his tongue full of venom even if his voice was stern and showed little in the way of emotion. Pulling a hand up the puppeteer raised his fingers to the heavens and severed the last thread that was holding the girl to the tree. With a grunt she slumped to the ground and balled herself into the fetal position. Even free she had seemingly lost the will to flee, to fight or even defend herself. But before he did anything a nagging itch the puppeteer had finally stopped and his eyes slightly widen. He for the longest of seconds was wondering where he'd seen this boy's face before, then it hit him. He was an islander. Not just any island. Spoon. When he was looking into Zyana he came across this boy's picture. Though in it, he looked more goofy and carefree than the person before him now did.

Funny what the life of a Ninja did to  a person and ever so slowly an almost devilish grin crept across his face. It was rare that fate provided you with the opportunity to bring a whole sect of people to an end and his lust to kill Zell started to rise. There was nothing more ghastly to aim for than Genocide of a whole culture of people and he could count on two hands how many people survived Spoon's massacre. Most were part of a Farm Family and Zell here of course. Then there was Zyana whom was a transplant.  "Tell me Zellous," Satoshi states recalling his name from the file,  "Are you going to enjoy it as much as I when I peel the flesh from your bones?" is asked, that dull voice was gone and in it's place echoed a hint of blood lust and excitement. 

Zell remained silent as the boy spoke, his eyes were trained on Satoshi, there was no need to listen to the banter. He'd watched the events unfold, that is how that other Genin died at his hands. He talked back and wasn't focused on the task at hand. The very dangerous task at hand. Then it happened. It was very subtle. But it happened none the less. A slight motion in the puppeteer's fingers. Then from Zell's sides the grass rustled. From the shadows cast by the mighty tree behind the boy the Kunai that Satoshi had dropped fired toward him. Zell, however, was prepared for such knowing that the boy could manipulate things with the threads he made. He'd seen it first hand just minutes ago with the Genin he ripped open like bag of food. With a spin he catches both deadly weapons from the air while at the same time using his Chakra to sever the threads that held them.

Then in a fluid motion he sends them back toward the boy, but he was gone. The blades cut through the air where the puppeteer was standing just a fraction of a second earlier. Zell curled his lips. This guy was quicker than he hoped he was.

 "You gave yourself away kid, the stance is defensive meaning you are a counter measure type Shinobi. You're close range. I'm any rage." is stated. It was a lie. His threads at the moment weren't long range, he was more short medium range. But a bluff is a bluff as he walked from the brush giving his position away.  "I'm not what you have to worry about." with that said. The clacking of what sounded like bone can be heard as Doru sprang on the boy from his left. Zell goes wide eyed, but has the presence of mind to spin into the dummy. Time seemed to slow for Zell as he watched the weapon come into his bubble. Every movement seen, every gesture noted. With it's arms spread wide the weapon tries to ensnare Zell as the long blades of the Puppet's chest starts to fire forward. 

Zell quickly springs into action his body leaping as he placed a hand on each blade and he climbed Doru like a fence. Reaching the top of the puppet Zell flips forward kicking it in the back of it's head. Satoshi stunned is at a loss as he watched his puppet be slung to the side by a well placed kick to it's skull. Pulling his hand into a claw he retakes control of Doru but in his laps of concentration on Zell, the boy strikes as he Flickered into close range. Satoshi's eyes widen as he sees that fist coming for his face a second time. With a low growl the Puppeteer pulls his hands together                

*CHOUJIN SENTOU*

The crowd's roar of approval is quickly dashed as they watched Satoshi's body explode in a poof of white smoke as Zell's fist slammed into the Kunoichi's dead brother's face. It explodes into a fine red and gray mist as Satoshi reappeared to his left. A look of anger falls from his face as he clapped his hands together. 

His tool kit rustled to life as an explosive tag is pulled by Chakra Threads and from the ground near Zell an arm from the corpse flies toward him it was time for another gruesome display.]~


----------



## Laix (May 27, 2014)

*SPECIAL EVENT*
DIVERGENCE
*NOTE:* Feel free to control any characters featured in this post.
-_* DIVERGENT's Black Headquarters, Central Fuzengakure*_

Fuzengakure is a village full of skyscrapers.

They pierce the skies, towering higher than the clouds and dwarfing its residents. The tallest of those buildings is shaped like a shard of glass and is referred to as such by many villagers. Owned by the multi-national pharmaceutical company DIVERGENT, its a building known for its outside but not its inside. Security is tighter than the Kage Mansion and nobody gets in without clearance. Despite without a doubt having hundreds, perhaps thousands of employees given the one-hundred-and-three floors, you'll never see anyone entering or exiting through its rotating glass doors. 

Strangely enough, the front entrance of the Shard is inviting. There are small, round tables littering the patio in front with a modern edge to its design - shrubs lined perfectly in metallic vases, a self-service bar and a telecommunication machine if you require any assistance. Sat at one of the few free tables is a woman with her legs crossed and her attention fixed on a clipboard. As she ticks off unknown items on a list, the slightly older woman sat next to her is dressed in battered maid uniform baring the Nakano family arms on the bosom of her apron. She looks exhausted and upset, with bruises and burns littering her face. A usually cheerful lady, she was looking uncharacteristically glum.

"Miss... Miss, I just want..." The maid whimpered, barely able to string a sentence together. "I just want to go home..."

"Everything will be okay, Lady Alisa. You'll be returned soon, we just have to wait for the team to arrive," The mysterious smartly-dressed woman explained, ticking off another box on her clipboard.

-_* Kongou's Secondary Hideout, Outskirts of Fuzengakure*_

Unfortunately for criminal underworld boss Mr. Kongou, his prized brothel had been burned down by one of his own hired men. On his to-do list for this entire year, finding the Satoshi who was responsible and slitting his throat was sat just after re-kidnapping the Nakano Maid, Alisa.

This time, he'd made sure to hire shinobi he was certain wouldn't double cross him and would get the job done to a high degree.

In the mission statement, he'd made it clear where to find his hideout. All he could do was wait for the shinobi to find the rusty old warehouse buried in an alleyway along the stone cobbles of a market town. Once they approached, his men dressed in black suits with red armbands would escort them inside for a little mission briefing.​​


----------



## Kyuuzen (May 27, 2014)

_Muneakira Hakaizen_ ? _Forest of Death_ ?  ? _With Hado and a Soaked Bitch_

Hakaizen had been caught totally off guard by the water ninjutsu, but aside from it drenching the right side of his shirt, it had mostly missed him.  Edie, on the other hand, had been batted away quite a distance.  The red-haired youth shot a glance over at Hado, before his glare softened.  He was right, fighting her here wouldn't solve anything.  He gave the kid a smile and a thumbs up, before turning toward him fully and walking in his direction.  Behind him, Edie returned to her feet.  He gave her a glance to see her nursing a wound in her wrist, but paid it no mind.  She began to shout taunts at his back.  Before they would have enraged him, especially after the incident with the felines, but the deathly rage within him had quelled considerably.  Now it just amused him.

*"Whatever you say."*  He dismissed her with that single comment, nothing else coming to mind.  He had never been particularly witty to begin with, and now he didn't even feel the need to try.  He stopped walking when he returned to Hado's side and turned to face her.  She stood there, soaked, injured, and still trying to make herself seem like more than a little girl.  It was too much for Hakaizen, so he did something that was worse than an insult.  He didn't know it, but what he did was the absolutely worse thing to do to a woman, let alone a woman as haughty as the young heiress.  

He laughed and turned his back on her.

He didn't flip her the bird, or say anything further.  He merely laughed at her attempts to anger him, and with a single gesture completely dismissed her as a threat.  He looked over at Hado.  *"We aren't gonna get anything else out of her.  Let's go.  And I'm sorry you had to see that.  Usually I'm better at not getting mad at people, but she just pisses me off."*  He walked off into the forest, going over his next move in his head.  She was walking in the direction we were coming from.  Probably because she didn't find anything in that direction.  We should probably just skip it and look elsewhere.


----------



## luffy no haki (May 28, 2014)

*Uchiha Akaya/Forest of Death [Chunin Exams 2nd Test]*

_*Capture the Flag XIV *​_
And that is how the darkness of the night dyed completely black the, already from the beginning, gloomy and dangerous Forest of Death. There face to face, two teens about to entangle into a deadly fight. One, the girl, with bleeding wounds caused by the shuriken used by her opponent moments before. The boy, the jinchuuriki, glaring at her ready for any offensive move that she could attempt while behind his back, a dragon head made of flames had in its insides another shinobi user of wind release techniques. After the comment of the gray-eyed boy, the female contender couldn?t do but smile. He was there, the same bastard she met back in the Land of Demons was there and by the aura emitted by him, he would soon awaken and show what he was really capable of.

"This is the Ak-chan I wanted to see~"she said with a...seductive tone? Now Akaya was wondering what was up with the change of mood going on with that girl. One moment she was a complete retard beyond of what Manami Uchiha could ever reach, the other she was trying to be a smart ass and the next she was trying to distract you with that sort of voice; his gray orbs fixed on her crimson ones. It was true that by using his technique, he separated those two making that the weaker member of the couple stayed outside so he could handle her but at the same time, that technique also restricted his own movility as he was limited to a certain radius of action.  

"So, this time you will really play with me? Last time you did with that old hag but this time, the only one you must look at is me, no one else but me. Don?t even think of Ryo-kun who is trapped in that thing, oka~y?"for a moment Akaya wondered if it was a mistake to trap the red-haired guy instead of that white-haired wench. She was giving him the creeps."Are you sure you should keep talking? if you don?t hurry up that guy will die due to suffocation"the jinchuriki warned taking a fighting stance. "Ryo-kun will be fine~"the Uchiha opened his eyes wide once he saw what she was doing. Green chakra was on her wounds regenerating the skin at a fast pace. So that?s why they looked so fresh after the first encounter, she was healing herself and the other guy!! Taking a step back, the ANBU got ready as she sprinted towards her "beloved one" at an ominous speed and then sending a round-house kick to the guy?s ribs.

Jumping to dodge the attack, he also throws a kick at her face  which is easily deflected by the arm of the girl so she could throw a straight punch. Seeing that it wouldn?t be wise to allow the enemy to hit him, Akaya used his hands and put them on Sayaka?s arm using it as support before twisting his body and landing a kick to her right cheek by balancing his legs. Before she could fall, the boy grabbed her wrist and pulled her body towards himself only to land his fist right in her face.

For his surprise, the girl stood up almost instantly as if nothing had happened although her nose was bleeding a little.
"That was funny!!! Nee, Ak-chan. Are you sure you don?t wanna come with us? Rau-chan said that if you gave us the opportunity we could become your family~"she said ignoring compoletely the fact that they were in the middle of a fight. A family? for real? Who in the world would ever join people like them who are trying to liven the flame of war between both factions even more? It had to be a joke.

"Family my ass!! I already have a home here in konoha. I don?t know what Akabane told you but there?s no way you guys could become a family for me."he stated kind of pissed off at the girl?s senseless words. Taking out his last kunai, Akaya hurled it at the young woman awaiting for a new attack so he could counter her efforts again. However this time it was different, Sayaka didn?t deflect nor dodge, she trapped the weapon in mid fly and with it in her hand, she dashed at full speed towards the Uchiha lad. Throwing a one two combo, Akaya expected to keep her at bay but it didn?t work. Sayaka threw the kunai at the boy?s face, what forced him to dodge, moment she took to deliver an uppercut at the kid?s chin. The blow caused the jinchuriki to step back before having to cross his arms to block a kick directed at his chest. And the attack didn?t end there; using the bunshin jutsu, Sayaka rushed her pace towards her opponent stepping hard so he couldn?t identify who the real one was.

"Damn"he let out once he felt the low kick to his knee before noticing the hands of the red-eyed wench at the sides of his head and forcefully lowering his head to be received by her knee only to be followed by a new left punch which got him in the face sending him two meters back but not before he could land a poorly thrown fist to her chin._"Fuck, everything that has happened today is having its toll on my body. I can?t react as I want, and if I use the White Tiger?s Dance now she will only counter it. Plus she is starting to push me around, if I get too far away from the flames, the other bastard will come back."_were his thoughts. Truly, he was starting to get light headed due to the damage that those two intruders dealt him, add to it his tired body from running all day hunting down participants plus the fight with Manami and you get someone who should already be unconscious.

It was right in that moment that he started to her nibi again. The cat was just saying the same over and over, trying to convince him of passing on the batton but he refused at teh same time as Sayaka?s relentless attack restarted."Brat, let me do this!"the biju demanded already tire dof its host obstinacy, he was a fool!!_"No! i can handle it by myself, don?t interfere!"_Akaya replied in his mind at the same time as he received a hook on his temple causing him to fall to the ground. Quickly, the boy rolled avoiding a heel aimed with the only intetion of crushing his skull. The situation was getting worse and worse.

"YOU LITTLE FUCK!! STOP BEING A RETARD AND LET ME SMASH THEM TO PIECES!!"

_"I TOLD YOU TO NOT INTERFERE, SHITHEAD!!!"_

A kick to the gut interrupted the discussion with his prisoner as his body was sent flying and crshinga gainst a tree_"Damn, the distance..."_yeah, he was more than five meters away from the dragon?s head. As soon as he got out of range, the jutsu disappeared almost instantly allowing him and Sayaka to see a red-haired young man with a smile in his face.

"Oh, Ryo-kun is back!"

"Don?t give me that Sayaka! I clearly heard everything, it wasn?t easy to hold my breath for so long while you were taking you sweet time with your boyfriend!"Ryo complained a the girl?s carelessness, or more like at her way of not caring about his life."But well, i admit it. You are good. Now if you were kind enough to come with us without giving more troubles I would be glad."


----------



## Kyuuzen (May 28, 2014)

*SENJU AITSU*​
It was usually bad to train the morning before a mission.  It left you tired and running on fumes.  However, a certain young man of the Senju clan had ways to combat this.  Heading out a couple minutes after exerting yourself fully was stupid, so whenever his family trained, they did so in the early morning, before even the sun rose from its slumber.  Intense, harsh training starting with stretches and a light work out routine at 4:30.  By 6:30, the family underwent a healing process.  Wounds were healed through ninjutsu, and stressed muscles, limbs, and joints are soothed with medical ninjutsu, before they all bathed in the clan's privately owned hot spring.  By 7:30 they ate breakfast, consisting of various vegetables, rice, and tea.  The tea was a very old recipe, unique to the village of Konohagakure.  It had rejuvenating and restorative properties, returning expended energy to the drinker.

Once physical training once finished, the family began mental and technical training, with reading material and calligraphy exercises.  After this, they usually had family time, enjoying the company of their loved ones.  Father insisted on this.  He felt that love for your family was paramount, save for dedication to the Will of Fire.  Typically, family time lasted until 11:45, when the family ate a light lunch, which varied on the day, but was always served with miso soup.  From here, the family did their own thing, as long as they acted respectably and were home by dinner at 16:00 sharp for dinner, which also varied on the day and was served with miso soup.

However today, one Senju Aitsu had a mission, and he would have to leave partway through family time and before he could have lunch, which today would be his favorite, rice with slices of tomato.  Missing his favorite lunch upset him slightly, but you would never be able to tell.  He filled up a thermos of cucumber tea and got ready to head out to the Hokage manor, grabbing his pouch of weapons, a bag containing general travel necessities, and his bokken hilt, before going about a general cleaning process, brushing his teeth, applying antiperspirant (shinobi strength deodorant was stronger than any ninjutsu) and tying back his hair.  He headed to the front room of their estate and slid his feet into his sandals before sliding open the paper door and stepping out into the clan housing district.

The Senju clan, like the Uchiha clan has a very traditional district.  Sliding paper doors, no shoes on inside, everything made out of, well, wood.  When everyone in your family could use wood-based ninjutsu it made renovations incredibly easy.  A light breeze washed over him and he gave a content little smile, until this perfect vision of peace and tranquility was broken.

*"Kyaaahhh~!  Little Ai-kun is going on his first mission outside of the country!  They grow up so quickly!" * 

Two arms with soft skin that perfectly hid the almost indestructible, iron-hard muscle underneath, wrapped around him, pulling into a huge, soft mass.  Aitsu had been buried alive in the impressive rack of his older sister Senju Shunko.  She had been doing this to him since he was a very small child, instilling a displeasure for larger breasts.  He pushed himself out of the soft, plush prison after some effort, and glared up at her.  

*"What do you want, nee-san?"*  She pouted a bit at this.  *"I just wanted to wish my wittle brother good luck on his first mission to a foreign land!"*  She planted a wet kiss on his forehead and he recoiled away from her.  *"Tch, I'm gonna be late."*  She giggled.  "You're so cute when you're mad.  Bye, Ai-kun!"  She vanished in a swirl of leaves, leaving him standing there.  He grumbled under his breath and headed in the direction of the Hokage's office.​


----------



## Hidden Nin (May 28, 2014)

*Taneda*
The Forest of Death

The Chuunin Exams; The Rush for Resources

----------​
Taneda glanced up as they crossed the threshold of the river, pausing along the opposite bank as they touched ground. "Minna-san, we should set up camp here. We doubt we'll be able to approach the gate before it gets dark. Let's start looking to create a secure perimeter and gather supplies while we have a source of running water, neh?"

The trio exchanged glances at the experimenter's suggestion, but nodded together; he had a point. Assignments and chores were given as appropriate; Ren and Taneda handling building a fire, gathering water, and purifying it from the river, with Makoto teaming up with Izumi to hunt down something to eat.  Ren maintained his chakra sensing so that he could tell if either needed help, and the others stayed close enough so that they could still see Ren or Taneda. Taneda used some chakra strings and Izumi's spears to set up some traps around their makeshift camp as well, then got to work with the Houki.

Ren set about organizing a walled up ring of rocks to hide the flame from nearby shinobi, while Taneda formed a roughly bucket shaped mound of dirt, and transmuted it into a tin bucket using his _Seppa _technique. He moved over to the river and then gathered a full pail of water, bringing it back over to Ren and the fire he'd just started with a simple raiton.

They spent some time getting the fire going, placing the rocks so that they could gain warmth and still hide the brighter embers, and waiting for the water to boil, then cooling it as Taneda shifted a few rocks into solid ice to dilute the hotter boiling pot. Then, he formed a few more cups from sticks and debris, formed it into a cup of ice, and offered Rin the first chilled glass, and a question.

"So, how did you meet Makoto and Izumi-san?" Taneda asked as Ren began to bring the frozen glass to his lips...and Taneda's eyes widened behind his rose tinted glasses. He raised flicked his wrist with a deft movement, and a trio of chakra threads lashed out, locking onto the glass. He proceeded to flick his wrist, snatching the water and dumping it out before Ren could take a sip. "Hold on a second, Ren-san." Rising, he strided back towards the river. "Don't drink that water."

He peered into the river...and paused, squinting closer...and then dipping his hand in, and raising his glasses as he peered at the moisture on his fingertips, bringing his hand close to inspect it. "How...vexing. Ren-san...we think this water is poisoned. No, worse." He sniffs it once, and levels his glasses back onto the bridge of his nose. "It's contaminated. In fact..." He looks upstream, and then suddenly turns in the direction of an explosion in the distance, preceded a few seconds by yelling. Izumi's yelling.  "That's in the direction of Izumi and Makoto-san," Ren says quickly, then bounds after them.

-------------------------

The battle plan was simple, in Izumi's head. He'd corner one of these stags with a barrage of thrown spears, funneling it over towards Makoto, who would then box it in, before Izumi finished it off with one last spear from longer range. A pretty simple tactic all in all...except for several complications. 

They'd been searching for a while now, and had only just now found exactly one stag. That was astoundingly low for a forest this size, with such a diverse ecosystem, but besides that, stags did not simply move along on their own. And what's more, it was acting extremely suspicious; Makoto probably hadn't noticed it, but from where Izumi was hiding, he noticed that Makoto's movements should have spooked it by now; he was just too sloppy at times. Izumi didn't even need to corner it for him, though he feared if he called out to warn Makoto, it would scare their only chance at food out here. It was just...grazing, like it was unaware of the taijutsu specialist's approach. It didn't make much sense.

And that's when he saw it, as the deer raised its head, and locked eyes with him in the brush. Were deer even that intelligent? He got the eerie feeling that it _knew _he was there, that entire time. But the real problem was under its neck, and peeking out from the fur on its underbelly. Exploding notes. Izumi's eyes widened and in no time he transitioned his stance, throwing a spear to get Makoto to back off. "Makoto! Get back!"

But as fast as the other genin was, the deer exploded entirely just as he began to react, covering the Konoha shinobi in blood, guts, and broken antlers, and knocking him back a ways. "Shit." Breaking cover against his better judgement, Izumi rushed over to Makoto, checking him over for injuries with a cursory glance, and proceeding to explain the situation that he believed was unfolding...

"Makoto, I think that..."

-------------------------

"...someone is sabotaging the resources in this area, Ren-san."


----------



## Atlantic Storm (May 28, 2014)

*Ren Houki*

FOREST OF DEATH

_________________​
*Capture the Flag XIV ;*



The camp seemed fairly well made to Ren, as the four split apart to do their designated roles. The perimeter of their small clearing was layered with wires, set to make noise if an enemy crossed by them and trigger some shuriken to fire in their direction. It wasn't ideal, nor would it present any immediate danger to any genin worth his or her salt, but for a makeshift camp it was sufficient. At the very least, if they were caught while asleep, the traps would wake them up. A small warm hue cast over Ren as the fires burned, the small ring of rocks keeping it sealed in and preventing the light of the fire from seeping through and becoming more noticeable. "Now we just have to wait for Makoto-san and Izumi-san." He said, relaxing himself on a log he'd collected. It was cold and hard to sit on, but right now after all the fatigue he'd endured throughout the day, it was an appreciated source of comfort. 

From there, Taneda set to work, turning various bits and pieces around the camp into improvised kitchen utensils. Graciously, the Houki accepted the ice cup, bringing it to his lips... then felt a slight tug at the cup. From the corner of his eye, Ren made out a very faint chakra string attached onto the cool surface of the ice, and he looked back up at Taneda, who proceeded to flick his wrist and shatter the cup and it's contents on the ground. "Hold on, Ren-san. Don't drink that water." He stated, striding over to the river.

Ren impassively stared at the spilled liquid, then tilted his head to look at Taneda, an exasperated smile tugging at his mouth. "_Well, it's a bit too late for that now, isn't it?_" He thought to himself. With a slight grunt, he removed himself from his wooden seat, dusting off bits and pieces of dust from his trousers as he did so, and then made his way towards Taneda. 

The experimenter, at this point, had bent down and brought his nose to the river. A single hand dipped itself in, as if he were a curious child searching for something inside a jar. One or two moments later, Taneda rose himself up again, pushing his spectacles up the ridge of his nose. "How...vexing. Ren-san...we think this water is poisoned. No, worse. It's contaminated." He spoke with an unnerving level of serenity and calm in his voice, like this were some kind of natural occurrence. 

However, before Ren could even form a reply or another thought, an explosion rang in the distance, preceded by a dulled shouting. "Shit. That's in the general direction of Izumi and Makoto-san." He said, then leapt off, his leather briefcase still tight in hand. As Taneda moved to follow him, Ren turned. "We need to be quick and get out of this area."​


----------



## Kei (May 28, 2014)

_[The Dedicated Shrine Maiden; Kei Sili]
[Responsibilities Arc; Ten]_​

Kei was sleepy and she was tired, she wanted to go home and take all this heavy stuff off. She wanted to crawl into her bed and lay her head on her pillow, and just forget about today. It was too much excitement for the young shrine maiden, her little body couldn?t take so much stimulation, but it would be a while for her to get home. Apparently in her walking daze, she had went further into the red light district than out like she wanted to. When Kei had asked where she was headed, Jewel had a nice laugh but began to walk with her.

?You know, if you just waited for me then you wouldn?t have this problem.? Jewel said looking over her shoulder at Kei. Kei didn?t say anything at first but when she looked up at Jewel she realized how beautiful she was, nice wavy blonde hair and a nice figure to boot. She was truthfully an adult, but Kei thought is Jewel what Ms. Yomi wants me to become. 

?I?m sorry?I?I just let my emotions get the better of me.? Kei finally said as she looked down, the shoes were getas, something that actually complimented her kimono attire. There were a little big for her feet but they didn?t give her any trouble, unlike she did them. ??I?m sorry??

?I heard you the first time?? Jewel countered before slowing her pace down so she could walk beside Kei, ?Is the ground that interesting? Maybe I?m the boring woman??

Kei didn?t even know she was looking at the ground. Her head shot up and her face was covered in a blush as she shook her head wildly.

?No! I?m sorry! It?s just a thing I do!? Kei said making Jewel smile appears warmer, Kei didn?t understand why but she felt like she was a joke and like any good joke she laughed. Maybe the old woman had something right about her she couldn?t even walk beside a person without looking at the ground. ?I?m sorry??

?Four times?You did it four times?? Jewel said hitting Kei?s back almost causing the girl to fall over, ?Are you the type to say sorry to your murderer if he kills you!? Stop it! There is a time and place for saying sorry, the way you say it is annoying!?

Kei bit her inner cheek as she stood straight up, but as soon as she was about to open her mouth Jewel came over and placed her arms around her neck. Placing most of her weight on her Kei had trouble standing up straight.

?If sorry is the next word out of your mouth?I?ll snap your pretty little neck.? Jewel whispered, it didn?t sound like a threat because of how sweet it came off, but Kei knew it was a threat. Like eating too much sugar and having that moment where your whole body shivers, that was how her words felt. Kei almost froze up completely, but she felt Jewels arms tighten around her, ??I should be the one who says she sorry.?

As they walked together with Jewel hanging off of her, Kei could feel her whole body tighten, ?Not me necessarily but Yomi is a rough woman, who can come off a bit crass?She a slave driver and she doesn?t want nothing but the best. She?s a spoiled old lady who needs to calm her ass down.?

Kei looked behind her and saw Jewel smiling warmly as she looked Kei right in the eyes, ?But she wants the best for us, she want us to be strong, and she doesn?t want us to fall into a hole we created for ourselves. She has a sharp tongue, but she truthfully only wants the best for you Miss Shrine Maiden.?

?Why me?? That was the question that was bothering the young girl, ??I?m not special?.?

Jewel stopped walking and pulled Kei?s back into her chest, when Kei looked up Jewel was upset with her, ?You are special?Ms. Yomi sees potential in you, but you keep throwing dirt on yourself. Saying crap like you aren?t special?Please save that self-loathing for when you do something really fucked up.?

Kei didn?t know what to say but when she turned her eyes to the ground Jewel grabbed her chin and turned it to her, ?Lesson one?When you walk, don?t look at the ground?Look straight ahead and think murder.?


----------



## Vergil (May 28, 2014)

*Kagami*

Both girls were painfully unaware that Dante was alive and Dante was too unconscious to know that he was being discarded far too prematurely, even though the girls seems to make an effort to smash him against every tree and rock in the way, due to neither girl acknowledging each other as they were forced to work together, Soon they got to the raging inferno ? the heat making Kagami sweat and the noise of the forest burning was deafening.

The girls lay Dante down amongst some leaves and threw some sticks on him for good measure. Kagami arranged Dante?s limbs so that he was in an action pose, stating that ?it?s what he would have wanted.?

They stepped back from the fire and Kagami closed her eyes.

?I?d like to say a few words. Dante was?.a guy I knew. He seemed pretty cool. His white eyes kinda creeped me out. He bought me Ramen once. Amen. Would you like to add anything?? Kagami said turning to Suzume.

After she had said her piece, Kagami exhaled. 

?Well, now that?s over and done with, I?m getting the Hell out of this forest. You can go get eaten by a horde of dung beetles for all I care you styleless, murdering wench.?

Still the thought of being in the middle of this forest scared the shit out of her ? not that she?d ever show it. Her fierce pride would rather burn the bridge of potential cooperation with Suzume than work with her a minute more. She glared at the 12 year old and sighed as she turned around and went in a random direction.

*Later*

Kagami used her Henge to make herself new clothes. Her skill with the jutsu was such that it took major force to dispel it ? apparently it was a few steps away from Tsunade-sama?s henge. Which was pretty awesome. It was all she had ever practised at the academy. Her bunshin was enough to pass, her kai was fine though detecting the genjutsu in the first place had always been taxing and her second best skill was Kawarami. 

She remembered her training with the Akimichi clan. Though most people assumed that she would ridicule them for being fat, she was actually fairly sympathetic to their plight. After all, she was insecure over her own appearance ? why would she ridicule others for theirs? That was just?.mean. Though she would make an exception for Edie and her followers. They deserved it.

*Flashback*

Walking into the Akimichi compound she saw another girl, a paler one ? very unassuming but had something definitely off about her. There was also a Nara there and they were talking to the paler girl. She had a robe on ? she knew it, who didn?t. It was the Church of Jashin.

Approaching them, Kagami grinned and interrupted their meeting

?Whatchya doooin?? Kagami said, leaning on the two men. 

?Poisons.? The girl said from behind her hood. ?A personal interest. Have you ever thought about joining the Church of Jashin??

?Nope! No offense but the clothes aren?t quite my style.? Kagami said spinning and showing off her designer gear.

?In the end, material things won?t matter.? The girl said clasping her hands as she imparted her wisdom.

?But while they do, I?m going to be the best dressed girl in town.? Kagami said smiling before turning to the Akimichi, ?Speaking of ? I want bigger boobs. I need your techniques to make that happen!?

The girl laughed, ?You would do well with the wisdom of Jashin. If ever you feel unfulfilled with your life then look me up. I believe we are in the same class. Kagami-Rei isn?t it? The Daimyo?s daughter.? Mion said with a questioning gaze.

?Yup! You?re ?.Shion?? Kagami said with her brow furrowed before announcing proudly, ?Mion!?

Mion nodded and offered her hand to shake Kagami, who took it.

?If you don?t mind me saying, isn?t it a little risky for a Daimyo?s daughter to go into the army? You?d be making it rather easy for a ransom.?

?There?s?.no problem of that happening.? Kagami said with an uncharacteristic sad sigh.

?Anything you want to talk about?? Mion asked sympathetically.

Kagami smiled, ?Maybe you?ll find out eventually, but yeah not good times. Now, getting back to the issue at hand?..?

The Akimichi scowled at her as he had a lot of time to think about the request. ?To use our clan?s secret technique for such a frivolous reason?.it?s ?.?

?If I may intervene, I think it would be?.wise to allow her to learn your technique. The Church of Jashin would see more generosity in the city. Besides, Kagami is the Daimyo?s daughter ? it may be unwise to cross her.? Mion said.

?You overstep your boundaries, Mion.? The Nara replied calmly, ?We have an agreement. You do good work around the city, but don?t let that think that we?ve been fooled. Your group is plotting something ? a major group like yours don?t just suddenly change colors like that.?

?Everyone is capable of change, even?.?cults?.? Mion said with an undercurrent of something sinister. The Nara clan leader had referred to the Jashin movement as a cult following that would be detrimental to Konoha. ?Perhaps some other people need to evaluate whether they are overstepping their boundaries. In the meantime, we would greatly appreciate it if you help Kagami here. Though the motivations may not be pure, having another shinobi of Konoha being able to use your power can only benefit our great army.?

Mion glared at the two men who eventually backed down.

?Your silver tongue is perhaps your most frightening ability.? The Nara said, turned to his friend and nodded.

?Ok fine, we?ll teach you our jutsu. I hope you?re ready though ? it?s hard and you do have to load up on carbs.? 

Kagami nodded gleefully and hugged the Akimichi and also hugged Mion, who was a little taken aback, whilst the Akimichi was left red faced.

?You?re an awesome person to have around!? Kagami said happily.

?Likewise, Kagami. I?m sure we can be of good use to one another.? Mion smiled.

?Use? Pfft ? you?re my friend! This?ll be fun! I get to eat cake and get bigger boobs! Best day ever! Come on we have to train! To the cake buffet!?

Before Mion could object she was dragged by her hand to the cake buffet. ?You do realise I don?t need the carbs to learn about poisons?.hello?.you?re not listening are you??


----------



## Chaos Theory (May 28, 2014)

*Chūnin Exams|Akane*

*[Forest of Death; Konohagakure]​*​
[Chūnin Exams XXIX, Time to Even the Odds]​

_-Takigakure Food and More; Takigakure_

-Swish, Swish, Swish-

The prominent sounds of straw on wood can be heard as a peculiar white haired boy sweep the entrance of the store he worked. His red eyes light up when as he sees a large chested woman approach the large double sliding doors. A grin slid across his face while he stepped to the side,  "Welcome to Taki Foods and More Ms. Takamoto." is respectfully stated with a deep bow to make the already important lady feel all the more so. A soft smile spreads across her ruby lips as she pulled on the boy's cheeks,  "And how is my Hisao-Kun today?" is asked as she allowed her hand to fall back to her side.  "You know me, always another day in paradise, but it's even better now that you're here!" is the reply.

Yes, it was one of the cheesiest lines in history, but the woman came to expect no less from the boy that worked seven days a week because he simply had nothing better to do.  "You need to grow up for me Hisao-Kun." is stated with a wink as she walked into the lobby of the store. A moment later her personal butler was through the door. By now he'd learned that a simple nod to the boy was all that a man needed to do, less he wanted a growl or off comment. With that simple gesture he grabs a buggy and follows behind his Lady. 

 "Hey, Hisao! Come here!" an older man yells from the day manager's desk,  "Fuck off old man, I'm admiring the scenery!" is shouted back while the youth shook his fist.  "Do I have to remind you, that I'm the guy that signs your checks Hyūga. Not my wife." is gruffly stated. The white haired boy's mouth drops,  "Bioque craquer le poignet..." {unintelligible swamp banter} is mumbled as he kicked the floor.  "What was that boy?", "Nothing, what do you need me for?" is asked as he placed the broom to the side.  "Well, I don't. I just want to ask you something." is replied as the young man walked up to the counter. 

 "I'm not picking the TV up Hisao, walk back here." is stated. Rolling his eyes the boy complied.  "You're lucky you're a hard worker, or I'd tossed your ass years ago." is firmly stated at the lack of respect.  "Apologies." is nipped as he walked up and behind the large service desk. Going up a small flight of stairs he opens the door to what was more or less a roofless office.  "So, what is it you wanted to ask me?",  "Well, as you know. The Chunin Exams are going on.",  "They are?",  "I take that back, yes. They are." coughing into a clenched fist he continues.  "I just wanted to know if you knew this girl." is stated as he pointed to a live feed.

The image flickered a bit, but several cameras were fixed on a small band of Shinobi. Two were from Fuzengakure, one that may have been from Kumo, but he was moving too erratically to get a fix on. Then there was the redhead.  "Umm.." is mumbled as he cupped his chin. As her face was hidden but when she walked up to a slate gray wolf, with two tails, it became apparent  

"Akane!" 

The older man grinned. He thought he knew a member of his clan, or maybe an old flame. Never knew with this womanizer.  "So, you know her?",  "Yeah, she's my little sister." ~

_-???, Konohagakure_

 "What are you watching?" 

A a pair of long arms slip around a man's neck lovingly. "Well, lover?" Emiko asks while looking up to the screen.  "De Exams cher." Ryota replied. One TV was fixed on Akane, while another other was fixed on Satoshi.  "Who is the white haired boy?" is asked.  "Sumwan o' interest luv. Dis wan. He ah killer." is replied, though he found it funny that she didn't recognize him.  "Still thinking of recruiting from the Exams?" is asked.

 "Maybe",  "So, how is our little girl?" ~~ 

_-Forest of Death_

A wide grin painted Akane's face, for now she'd given up on getting some of  Mizuirono's blood and allowed her to translate for April. As the boy seemed to have questions that only the owl could answer. Sadly for the redhead, this became all too boring and after a rather lengthy spiel Akane walked slowly up to Hatori and flashed him a smile. The then brought the boy into a hug, probably too tight for his liking, and gave him a peck on his cheek.  "Ah lak you." she stated walking off deeper into the woods,  "Come on Mizuirono we need to find dat bad juju." is mused as she walked into so brush. The wolf walks pass April and gives her a little nudge with her nose. A sort of good bye before she walked up to Hatori,  "Sorry about that, though it could have been worse. If she said love, she may have tried more than a little kiss." is offered before she bounded off after her sister. 

The two completely forgot about the scroll that they had buried, perhaps it was Hatori that they were supposed to give it too. But that was in the past now. Bounding from branch to branch Akane sighed as she came to a stop. Pulling her head to the air she takes a deep breath. Still there was nothing. Ogama had completely hidden himself.  "Dat ding need be destroyed sis, it bad. Bad juju." she states squatting      

"But well, I admit it. You are good. Now if you were kind enough to come with us without giving more troubles I would be glad."

Akane's ears perk up,  "You 'ere dat?" is asked while she looked to where the voice came from. "Sounds like someone trying to get someone to go with them." is replied back. Akane grinned, "Dat may be de case. Maybe dat bad mojo jus' make it easy fo' us." {That may be the case. Maybe that evil just told us where it was. Made it easy for us.} is bit with a grin. It would come to reason that the old man may get recruits if he was forced to leave their battle, which may mean he may be injured or worse. Well, that is what Mizuirono was thinking. Akane is a blank blackboard ninety-nine percent of the time. With a bounce Akane is off with Mizuirono in hot pursuit. Secretly the wolf hoped it wasn't the old man. He was strong almost as strong as Akane was thick headed. luckily for her, as they made it to the clearing, they are confronted with three ninja. Two boys and a girl, of which a boy with red hair and the girl with piercing red eyes seemed to be teaming up on a dark headed boy. 

A Kunai flew from the tree stopping Ryo and Sayaka's advance on Akaya. "Pickin' on sumwan dat no can defend demselves no be fair." "Picking on someone who cannot defend themselves isn't fair.} is stated as Akane and Mizuirono landed between them and the Uchiha. Brushing a thumb off her nose she grinned which is followed by slamming a fist into an open palm.  "Wat you dink Mizuirono?" is asked, the wolf simply growled. These two stank of dark intent. ~~~


----------



## Chaos Theory (May 28, 2014)

*Zansatsu|Genin|Liquid Time*

*[Outskirts,Fuzengakure]​*​
[Divergence, Special Mission: Running Interference for Mr. Nakano]​*[Liquid Time, Before Chūnin Exams]​*
_“Redemption is something you have to fight for in a very personal, down-dirty way. Some of our characters lose that, some stray from that, and some regain it.” _
- Joss Whedon​
*"So, this is the place? Kind of a dump for one of the most powerful men in Fuzengakure. Wouldn't you say?"* is asked as a figure dropped from the rooftops. The two men that stood at the mouth of the alleyway freeze and their hands quickly fall to their weapons. "Shit, she actually came!" one yells as they watch the figure tilt it's head further then one would think was possible. *"I wouldn't do that, unless you want me to kill you <3."* is stated as they goon's hands tremble over the tops of the guns they carried. Kongou's closest men, the ones responsible for his protection were issued guns to protect him and even with this advantage these two coward in fear as the woman walked into the light. 


*Spoiler*: __ 




Hebiashi, Kira
Kirigakure Native, known lesbian
Sell-sword/Hit Woman​



One of the men pull his wrist to his face, "Hebiashi is here, we're letting her through." he states into a cuff microphone as the woman walked past him. Walking down the darkened alleyway she comes to the two men that are guarding the door. One opens it while the other watches her cautiously. "D-don't", *"Don't what? Make you wet your pants? Cry for mommy? Please. I hope there are some girls down there."* is muttered as she pulled a long strand of her hair out of her face. Walking down a set of stairs she is greeted by larger goon whom had his arms folded over his barrel like chest. "Have a seat Hebiashi, we have to wait for your team mates to get here." the man demands, without a single hint of fear. The woman groans, * "I was told there would be women here, shapely women."* is said as she sat.  

_-The Pit; Sunagakure, Some Time Before_

"What are you up to now Satoshi?" Naoko asks walking up to him. Peering into a room the boy was taking notes as she approached him. Looking pass him and into the room she sees two prisoners playing a game of chess. "I'm studying the effects of stress on decision making." is replied as one of the convicts make a move. Sliding his pawn diagonally he takes his opponent's pawn. A moment later a bolt clamps in place on the man that lost the piece. His body jars as a needle injects a few CC's of Suna Spider Venom. "What are using to get that reaction? Electricity?" is asked as the man almost fell over onto the board. "No, Suna Spider Venom. The dose gets bigger with each piece they loose." is replied while he scribbled the move the man took afterwards with a few more notes to add to it.  "What happens to the looser?" is asked curiously as the opponent made their next move.

 "A dose of horn viper venom is inject squarely in the brain stem. Very painful." is replied as another piece is taken. This time it was the other inmate that lost a Knight. He howls as the poison in injected.  "Pussy" is chuckled as she laid a sealed order beside Satoshi. "What's this?", "Don't have a clue. It came straight from Yagyu. He said only your eyes can read it." is replied. Setting the clipboard down Satoshi picks the letter up. On it was the official seal of the Nakano Family. Satoshi's eyes narrow. Looking to Naoko he pops the seal and opens it. "Well?" is asked as she tried to look over his shoulder.  "Edie's father found out that I was the one that kidnapped Alisa and cared for her while she was in Fuzen.", "That's kind of scary.",  "No, here he states that Yagyu sold him the information." is replied as he continued to read.   

"Damn", "It also says that Mr. Kongou wants me dead, seems he found out I'm the reason his precious sin house burned to the ground. At any rate, he wants to hire me." is added as Satoshi folded the letter before he sat it on the table. Pulling a small bowl from up he sits the letter in it before pulling a lighter from his cloak. Striking it, he burns the letter before slamming a hand on a large red button. Below the men scream in agony as the horned viper venom is injected into their brains.  "What is that about?", "Yagyu knows more than he is letting on, he sold Mr. Nakano some Intel that says that the pharmaceutical company Divergence is trying to get Alisa back to him and his daughter." is stated as Satoshi started to head toward the door. "And? Don't tell me you are going to try to interfere.", "I washed my hands of it, but." is stated as he stopped.

"I've been hired to run interference for the Shinobi that are going to bring her home as they fear that Mr. Kongou will try to reacquire her.", "You can't do that, a price is on your head." Satoshi nods but holds up a few photos that were with the letter,  "I have a few faces I can choose from." is stated as he threw them on the ground. Seemed that Mr. Nakano was more than willing to dig up Intel on what and who were involved.

_-Sometime Later, Fuzengakure_

-Alleyway-

CLANG!

*"You'll have to do better than that kid."* is cackled as Satoshi is thrown off of his mark with a well placed Kunai counter. Hebiashi grinned as the boy slammed off the alleyway wall. *"Hey, I know you. Lard Ass wants to cut your skinny throat. I bet he'd give me a bonus if I dragged you in as well. Maybe that secretary of his <3."* is stated with a wide grin as she started to pull her choice weapon out. *"For someone that is supposed to be so dangerous, you sure make a poor shadow, I found you out two streets back."* is stated as wire caught the light as it hit the street. "That was the point, Hebiashi if you'd fell for that. Me being a decoy would have been pointless." as he spoke Doru exploded from a pile of garbage in an attempt to inject four needles in the woman's body. *"What? Careless!"* is yelled as she countered the surprise attack the puppet slammed off the far wall and slumped to the alleyway floor.

*"I've changed my mind, I think I'll kill you."* is added as she went for the clean kill. But the wires that were meant to turn Satoshi to chunks of flesh ring out and strain to move. Satoshi grinned as he flicked a few of his fingers. The wires, now under his control, wrap around the woman and slam her off the very same wall she hit Doru into. *"SHIT!"* is yelled as one of the syringes buried into her neck. *"When?"* is asked. "When?" is asked in return as Satoshi pulled a hand to his face. Dark sand started to rotate around him until a mirrored image of her walked out of the vortex. *"When you loosed them in the first place Hebiashi, don't worry though, this will only make you sleep. I have plans for a sick twisted freak like you."* is stated as Naoko landed next to him.  "You sure you want to do this?", *"The most logical way to run interference is to play along with the people you're targeting."* is replied.  "And if you are found out?" is asked. * "I'll just have to kill them all then."* ~


----------



## Hidden Nin (May 28, 2014)

*Taneda*
The Forest of Death

The Chuunin Exams; Capture the Flag Part VI

----------​
Taneda nodded, and with a parting glance for the traps they'd set, and the resources expended...oh well. The trip over to Izumi and Makoto was quick and uneventful, and when they arrived the former was speaking with the other genin, a look of agitation on his face. He quickly turned to Ren, opening his mouth to speak. "Ren, there's someone around who's-"

"Setting traps," Taneda finishes, nodding. "We know. The river's been poisoned...probably a constant source from the lake it pours out from."

He looks in the direction of the river's flow, shaking his head, and back down at the deer, kneeling to inspect it as Izumi conversed with Ren, and Makoto just sort of listened.

"It wasn't just that. All the edible plants in this area have also been tagged with this faint, stick film. Poison if I had to guess. That's the only edible source of food for miles, and it exploded when he tried to take it down. Someone's trying to starve us, not just poison the water."

"How vexing..." Taneda frowns slightly, standing back up as he pulls his eyes from the stag. "We recognize this. It's the handiwork of a medical-nin, the tags on the fur are just...decoys. Actual ones were laced along the stomach lining...but it." He pauses, considering how best to explain it. "We're pretty sure the poison used isn't one a medical ninja would employ. Looks more like a strain from a desert flower. Probably Sunagakure derived; puppeteer's poison. So there's two saboteurs, probably working together. And more than likely hording the food, and maintaining a source of pure water. But...where are they is the question."


----------



## Laix (May 28, 2014)

_Ryoko Hyūga_
THE CHUNIN EXAMS


_
"Why am I fighting for a truth that isn't mine?"_
___________________________

There it was. The Konoha Detainment Facility.

For something that resembled a lump of rectangular concrete with outdated windows and a curved roof, the building was surprisingly busy. Police Officers lingered outside, enjoying their break be it with a cigarette and a chat or a lonely doughnut. Victims and recently released criminals left the building while the very same entered through the same revolving door. The Hyūga Princess standing before the station likened this cycle to the human one - victims enter the station to report crimes committed by the criminals, who often become incarcerated only to exit out of those very doors and go on re-offend, bringing back yet more victims to the Konoha Detainment Facility.

Differing from the traditional police station, this was where the criminals were held although it had a reception desk that acted like a common police station. You could report a crime here but it was often only used to report sightings of missing suspects and criminals on the run.

As Ryoko walked through the doors and straight up to the front desk, there was no intention of reporting any crime for she knew Mr. Nakano would have her assault brushed under the carpet courtesy of some greasing of palms. But when her pearly white eyes locked with the brown, slit-like ones of the chubby male receptionist, she made it clear that she wasn't going to be brushed aside.

"'Ello lass!" He greeted with unnecessary cheerfulness. "What can I do for 'ya today?"

"I need to visit someone, an inmate. Its urgent."

He pulled out a pair of basic glasses from the navy blue case perched on his desk and slipped them over his spotty nose, turning his attention to a visitors book.

"Do you 'av an appointment?"

"Uh..." If she was honest, Ryoko didn't think it would be so complicated. Perhaps it was the adrenaline, the determination to rescue Dr. Yui Kuriyama that blinded her thought process. "No, I don't have an appointment. But its really urgent you see and-"

"Sorry love!" He slammed the address book shut and took off his glasses. "No appointment, no visit."

"No, you're not listening to me! I need to visit an inmate today!"

Startled by her aggravated tone, he raised a concerned eyebrow.

"Hmm... Okay. Who did you want to visit?"

Ryoko let out a short sigh of relief. Was he finally seeing sense?

"Dr. Yui Kuriyama."

The receptionist scoffed followed by a condescending chuckle as if he'd never heard something so ludicrous.

"You want to see a Level 5 prisoner? Without an appointment?" Between his laughs, he leaned forward on his elbow. "Listen, you can't see a Level 5 even WITH an appointment. Are you deluded?"

"Grrr... _*FORGET IT!*_"

The defeated Hyūga swerved on her heel and stormed out of the facility, completing another cycle through the revolving doors. She was back where she started, stood outside the building with the same smoking officers and overweight sugar indulgence surrounding her. A single option was left, the one option she really hoped it wouldn't come to.

"Guess I'm breaking you out... Kuriyama."

​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (May 28, 2014)

*Ren Houki, Capture the Flag XV*

Sunagakure shinobi. How troublesome. Ren had encountered one a while back, in the one mission with Ryoko and Edie to retrieve the latter's maid in Fuzengakure, and he was as troublesome an opponent as he was crazy. Based on the poison Taneda and Izumi sourced from the surrounding plant life, it appeared that at least one of their opponents was similar to Satoshi, which was a source of unease for Ren. In an environment like the Forest of Death, with it's abundance of hiding places and generally dangerous wildlife, a seasoned trap user was at his absolute best. Puppeteers were adept at combat, but where they truly shone was in the art of espionage and general sabotage.

_"No. Most of these traps are way too basic for the opponent to be someone like that crazy bastard."_

The chances of Satoshi being around was highly unlikely. 

Ren stuck a palm to his face, giving a small sigh. And to think everything was going so well until a few moments ago. "How vexing." He said, stealing Taneda's phrase for the moment. If he thought about it like some sort of game, there were two options the group could take at this point.

He narrowed his eyes in consideration, focusing his sight on nothing in particular as he entered deep thought. They could either leave the area and continue their original route of simply heading back to the destination point, or hunt down the opponents. Leaving the area and heading straight to the exit of the forest was likely the fastest way to win. Even though they were tired and, for the most part, beat up, if they took this route any confrontation could likely be avoided. Granted, at their current level of energy, they would have to stop _somewhere_. But it was unlikely that their next stop would be contaminated or sabotaged. This was the safer option out of the two. 

Although, one thing ate away at him. It was clear, at this point, that _someone_ had seen them take the flag. Whoever the predators were, they surely wouldn't let their prey get away like that. The Houki wasn't sure of this, but he suspected that they had a contingency in place just in case. With that in mind, the idea of possibly running and fighting at the same time, with their current chakra levels, sounded like it would be a bad decision. 

On the other hand, seeking combat was probably even more risky. Escaping the area meant they at least had a chance of avoiding fighting, but in this case they would be heading into _some_ form of violence. Though, the degree of which depended on the competency of the opponents in question. Nevertheless, if they succeeded, they could replenish not only their own equipment and tools but also use whatever resources the enemies gathered instead. Greater risk, greater boons—the gambler's option, in this case. 

Finally, Ren came to a decision, turning around to face his assembled party members. "The other group probably saw us take the flag and rushed ahead to the area where they figured we'd try and set up camp for the day." He deduced. 

The Konoha shinobi shifted around, Taneda turning his pensive gaze towards Ren, and then gives a nod. "We came to the same conclusion." He finally replied.

Ren smiled. At least he didn't need to catch them up to speed on much, then. "Considering the way the traps were set up, they likely wanted to kill us and then take the flag. Or, failing that, we would notice the sabotage and be lured in." He continued.

"So, what do we do? We should just leave the area, right? I mean, we're not exactly in a good fighting state." Izumi pitched in. 

The Houki fixed up his tie, bringing a finger to undo the top button. "No. If we're the prey here, it makes our situation a lot easier. They know that we only have two options here: to run, or to charge. They've even set up a lure here to take us straight to them." He states, pointing a finger at the stag. 

Makoto frowned, seemingly not understanding the string of logic thus far. "So?" He asked.

"So, they've sent us an invite straight into their stronghold. We just simply take that." Ren replied, a small smirk forming. 

"And walk straight into their ambush? Are you crazy?" Izumi interjected, folding his spear back up and sheathing it.

"No. Look around you," Ren states, turning his head to observe his surroundings, "there's nothing watching us. That means, we still hold the element of surprise, since they don't know we've caught onto them, yet. That's the gap that we'll exploit. I'll explain the plan later, but..."

His eyes moved to look at Makoto, a devious glint shining in them as he began to smirk. "First, we'll need some bait." He states.


----------



## luffy no haki (May 28, 2014)

*Uchiha Akaya/Forest of Death [Chunin Exams 2nd Test]*

_*Capture the Flag XV *​_
Shit, these guys are just toying around with me, even though I have managed to hurt them to some extent, this bleach-haired bitch is able to heal most of their wounds. Her taijutsu skills are better than mine and that damn carrot-head is also a freaking monster although not on the same level as Akabane, he clearly is way above genin level. I stare at them trying to find a weakness, an opening so I can escape again and hide until I get completely recovered but i can?t find any, no matter what kind of attack I use, both of them have means to counter it."Heh, go with you? Stop screwing with me, you only want that fucking cat so you can do as you please right? well, fuck off then."I answer to his words, they are the same. Konoha, the Uchiha clan, the White and the Black, every single one of them is the same!!

It is then that an unknown scent reaches my nose, what the hell? Such fucking bad timing for someone to be around this area of the forest. I?m not in a state where I can completely discern exactly what they are but definitely one of the two beings approaching this place is not a human. It didn?t take long before a Kunai flew from one of the trees getting in the way between thes two bastards and me. Shit, who the hell is it?

 "Pickin' on sumwan dat no can defend demselves no be fair." is what I hear as I raise my head to see, oh surprise, a new red-haired woman and a dog, wolf or whatever it is appearing in front of me. Shit, I didn?t even understand what the hell she said, go learn how to speak before meddling in someone elses businesses, wench! I stare at them, hoping ofr them to feel my gaze and at least turn towards me so I can tell them to get the fuck out of here; I doubt any genin taking thi exams could take on that mallet wielding shithead. Brushing a thumb off her nose she grinned and then slammed her fist into her open palm, what is she trying to do? look menacing? well, if it?s like that it is not working. 

With difficulty I get up spitting a bit of blood before straightening my body; I may be overestimating myself but at most i can only use another C-rank with the risk of falling uncocnscious due to the lack of chakra, having anothe rperson here just makes things more complicated."Oi..." I let out, I am panting and that pisses me off, never expected to find guys like them during the exam. "Dunno... who you are but don?t jump into someone else?s affairs. You are an Inuzuka, right?" i ask not really sure about this myself, the fact that there is a dog with her tells me that she is an Inuzuka but it?s not like they are the only ones able to train dogs in this world."If so, can?t your instincts tell you not to mess with them?!"

"Mo, Ak-chan, that was rude!"that scarlet-eyed bitch complained, as if she had  any right to open her mouth "Yeah, I know it looks like we are trying to kill you or kidnap you, but don?t talk about us as if we were monsters or something "this time carrot-head cleared, can?t these guys take anything seriously? They have been talking as if they are on a goddamn picnic.

"Anyway girl, the boy is right. Could you get out of the way? We have things to settle with him."he said pointing the iron mallet at her.

"Yeah, get away from Ak-chan!"


----------



## Atlantic Storm (May 29, 2014)

*Ren Houki, Capture the Flag XVI*

Makoto walked through the depths of the forest, not so eagerly and probably not so quietly tracing the stag the other team had left as a lure. Every so often, he could hear the sound of dried leaves being crushed under his foot, or the sound of a rustling bush as his arm grazed past one. Clasped tightly in his hand was a flag?tall, red and embedded with the symbols of the participating villages. The boy shook his head, visibly irritated. "Gah, I can't believe them! How could they be so fine with just killing nakama like that?" He shouted in a quiet half-whisper.

Moments before the team began to follow the stag beetle, Makoto had gotten into an argument with Taneda regarding his killing of Jay and Kai. His callousness and the unnerving serenity in which he spoke about slaughtering his team mates had brought him to a boiling point, so he simply snatched the flag and raced off to find the other team on his own. "None of them deserve to win this. This is just..." His voice trailed off.

Deep in thought, Makoto had failed to notice the ninja wire stretched across the ground between two trees. The sound of the wire breaking brought his attention back to his surroundings, just in time to notice the large log flying at him. "Oh *SHIT*!" He cried out, making a massive leap into the air to get above the log, before running across the surface of it to avoid getting smashed.

_"These people did a lot of work."_

He exhaled, dusting himself off as he rose up again. He'd have to be more careful if he wanted to avoid getting killed by traps like that again. Indeed, the panic had overloaded with a sense of hyper awareness, but one that was only concentrated on the path in front of him. In his caution to evade further traps, Makoto had neglected the rustling of the tree immediately above him.

---

Inside a cave, a little further away from where Ren and the rest of his group were, was the team they had been targeting. Three of them rested inside, a stockpile of food hidden behind them. One of them was a tall young boy, with slicked back white-blonde hair and blue eyes which held an air of ostensible superiority. Next to him, was a black haired lad, sturdier in build than the silver blonde boy but slightly shorter. On his right arm, rested a metal contraption with various holes and spaces spaced out on the steel surface. Sitting by the fire in the distance, frying a fish kebab was a girl shorter than the two of them and less immediately imposing. Ruining her otherwise beautiful features was a faint, but prominent scar, which streaked across her forehead and a permanent scowl on her face. "Looks like Doki is back." She commented, not tearing away her eyes from the fish.

Doki was around the same height as the girl and, out of the group, perhaps the one that looked the least intimidating. He had medium length brown hair, messy with grime and general neglect, with two bandages stuck on his cheeks.  "We've found one of them. The taijutsu boy with the purple jumpsuit." He stated, reporting back.

The blonde raised an eyebrow at this. "Just him? What about the others?" He asked.

"It looks like the group had a fight about that white haired boy killing the guys from Kumo. He ended up just... taking the flag and running after us himself."

With this, the interest and curiosity of the black haired shinobi were piqued. "So they had a fallout? Should be easy pickings, then. What do we do now, Shi?" He asked.

"Simple. We nail jumpsuit boy before someone else can get to him and his flag. He should be tired from that fight earlier, so you and Faku should be enough to kill him. Then, one of you will pose as him after disposing of his corpse and Saori will join you in an ambush."


----------



## LunarCoast (May 29, 2014)

Hatori, Akarusa
Akane Leaves​
"Thank you... I will make certain he returns the favour one day."April says turning her head to Akane and the wolf in turn as they made their leave. Hatori eyes widen as the unexpected happend, and Akane took grasp of him pulling him into a hug he wasn't prepared for instead of complaining he merely smirks cheerfully. "I think may of needed that."

Closing his eyes for a brief moment that the hug was made he lightly blushed from nervousness or something else he wasn't quite certain. He stumbles back as she let go quickly obtaining his balance once more and brushing the mud and dirt of his clothing from his earlier fall. April was returned to him and he now had atleast learned the names of new comrades, with luck he Komodo, Ryo, and Akane would meet again some day maybe on friendlier terms in the instance of Komodo.

April takes flight and moves forward landing upon his shoulder, letting free a single hoot. Hatori smirk widens and responded this time with his own intentions. "I don't know who I am any more, April. You've confused me all these memories and I can barely piece them togeather. The only one... Nevermind"

Hatori turns his head to Komodo and Kyo, "So Komodo, and uh... other guy whose name I know nothing of do we have any plans or did you wish me to leave. I am fairly content if I am not welcomed here and will take my leave just at this moment in time doubt any of us should operate alone unless we are looking to be killed by that man from what.... little I can piece togeather April has known him for a long time but as I said, I cannot piece anything togeather and there is only one memory I recall and it's far from a pleasent one."


----------



## Laix (May 29, 2014)

_Ryoko Hyūga_
THE CHUNIN EXAMS



_ "Why am I fighting for a truth that isn't mine?"_
___________________________

The Hyūga was relieved, to say the least. Suzume may be an intelligent synthetic clone of Edie but an extra pair of hands was going to be a massive help. Rescuing a Level 5 prisoner from a prison wasn't a one-woman task. Now there was just the question of how they were going to rescue a Level 5 prisoner from a prison.

It was up to her as the most intelligent of their little rag-tag duo to lead them through this. In her mind, there was two clear routes. Loud, vicious and belligerent or sly, subtle and discreet. Each came with their consequences, be it international wanted status or even death by a bullet to the head. As she looked at down at the infectiously cute girl who treated Edie like a goddess among peasants, she thought of just how upsetting it would be to be responsible for her death. 

Strange. Even though she despised Edie, she'd be unable to look her in the eye should Suzume die under her care. 

_(Okay...)_ Ryoko exhaled and began examining her surroundings. _(What to do?)_

There was around fifteen officers lingering around outside the entrance with possibly thirty or so innocent civilians. This was a major factor against the smash and grab option. Resistance was already aplenty before they even call back up, plus there was too high a chance of an innocent being injured in the crossfire and she didn't fancy having death linger on her conscience for years.

_(What about the inside?)_ Ryoko pondered with closed eyes, forming a single handseal as the veins surrounding her eyes began to protrude grotesquely. This was the Byakugan, often considered to be the treasure of Konoha. When her eyes re-opened, everything was clear. Just by staring at the building, she could see every room, office, containment cell and most importantly where Kuriyama was hiding. 

However, when she counted the floors from top to bottom she noticed two things. Firstly, as the floors descended so did the prisoners in relation to their category. In a building of exactly 21 floors, there was 5 devoted to each level. 5 floors of Level 1s, 5 floors of Level 2s and so on with the extra floor on the ground level being reception and visiting. However, there was no clear indication of where Level 5s were kept. She could see stairs and elevators leading to a sort of basement area, but from there is was complete darkness. Not even her trained dojutsu could see through it.

With no doubt in her mind, Ryoko was certain there was a disruption jutsu in place on that level preventing her eyes from examining. She was also willing to bet that was the Level 5 sector where Kuriyama was being held.

"Suzume!" She tapped her companions shoulder to get her attention. "I have a plan. I'm certain the Head Mistress is being held underground... So we're going to need to disguise ourselves as officers..." Her deactivated eyes motioned over to the prison officers enjoying a cigarette break to their left. 

"Now, do you know the transformation jutsu?"​


----------



## Laix (May 29, 2014)

_Edie Nakano_
* THE CHŪNIN EXAMS*
   *PART 35*

​ The duo had walked away, laughing at her pathetic attempts to rustle them. To say she was feeling deflated and weak was an understatement. They had just made a complete _mockery _of her.

"_*RAAAAAGH!!*_" In a flying rage, she punched the unfortunate tree in close proximity to her, causing it to collapse in splintered shards. Between her heavy breaths and beating heart, the pain of not having the flag just yet was killing her. Time was running out. Someone had surely found it by now. Why wasn't she born with a dojutsu handicap like some? It was probably the only way Ryoko managed to pass the exams. She had a companion in the form of sensory jutsu.

Wait, that's it! _Companion... Jutsu...!_

Edie slipped her thumb between her teeth and bit hard, drawing a streak of blood that trickled down her hand. She then slammed it down on to the ground as an intricate circular black seal spread from her palm.

_*KUCHIYOSE NO JUTSU!!*_
​ 
A thick white smoke burst from the seal, filling the immediate area before fading after a few moments. When it was gone, what remained was the result of Edie's idea.


​ 
Barely reaching up to her knees, the white and blue slug seemed surprised to be in the presence of the Nakano princess, while she was laughing away with her hands on her hips.

"Edie-Sama! I didn't expect the first time you officially summon me would be..." The Great Slug Katsuyu who has lived through dozens of wars and was once the companion of Tsunade herself spoke to a simple genin like Edie with such respect. Yet, just like everyone else who treated Edie with respect, the blonde threw it back in their face.

"Nevermind that, Katsuyu! You're going to help me find a flag!"

"A flag?"

"Yep! Haven't you been watching? This is the Chūnin Exams!" Edie rolled her eyes with a hearty chuckle before perching her bottom on a slain tree.

"F-Forgive me, Edie-Sama! They don't have television in the Shikkotsu Forest..."

"Ugh, tell me about it! I remember when I went there... Damn that midget!"
​


----------



## Kei (May 29, 2014)

_The Dedicated Shrine Maiden; Kei Sili]
[Responsibilities Arc; End]
_​
Kei practiced the way she told her to walk, but it didn?t really come through for her. She kept stumbling on her wooden sandals and the kimono she had on was extra heavy on her small frame. Jewel was laughing the whole way through Kei?s failed attempts to walk with a stride. Though when Kei looked at Jewel doing it, she couldn?t help but think Yomi was a bit wrong. The way Jewel looked when she walked was something Kei couldn?t properly express into words, but comparing her to Jewel was comparing a stumbling chick to a full blown peacock.  

?When you walk, look ahead and don?t let your eyes wonder unless you something really catch your eyes, and even then don?t act like a surprised child. The world is yours, everything is made for you, and so if something catches your eyes it?s only natural.? Jewel explained as they walked down the steps, Kei stopped and thought for a minute.

?That?s an incredibly selfish way of looking at the world.? Kei said but Jewel just shrugged her shoulders as she looked at the girl.

?The world is just as selfish...? She said as she walked down the steps but she went no further as the sand got into view. ?Alright you said this is your place??

The sound of crashing waves and the smell of the salty sea made Kei heart swell with happiness. She was home and it instantly made her feel comfortable. This place was her element and everything seemed right with the world. If Kei allowed herself to think like Jewel then this small place was hers and hers only, it was made just for her and no one else. The gentle breeze that rustled the trees seemed to agree with Kei.

?Yeah home is just around the corner.? Kei said before turning her attention to Jewel, ?Thank you very much for the advice and for walking me home.?

Jewel smiled, ?No problem, thanks for helping Madam with the candy, she?s an old bull, but old nonetheless.?

Kei began to make her way down the steps, just a couple more and she?ll have her feet in the sand and be greeted by the ocean in the moonlight. The thought of having that just for her made Kei?s heart feel warm and at home, but as she made her way down the steps she felt something tug at the sleeve of her kimono.

?Wait...Here take this...? Jewel said pulling something out of the pocket of her dress and placing it in Kei?s hand. When Kei opened her hand she saw the pink lip gloss, brand spanking new and with big bold words that said kissable, ?Consider this your weapon from me.?

Kei looked at the lip gloss and instantly shook her head, ?No I can?t take this! Thank you very much, but I can?t accept this.?

Jewel just waved her hand away, ?You will take it, because you are a person that needs a push, you might not see the world like we do, but one day you will and I want you to be prepared for it.?

Jewel waved good bye and walked back up the stairs leaving the girl with the lip gloss in her hand. Though something bothered Kei and it was the way they thought about the world and how it shaped those people she met. It contradicted the belief she held in her heart, that the world was a beautiful place, yes it was cruel but still that shouldn?t get a person down. However, as she watched Jewel left, she wondered to herself.

_Was the world that merciless? _​


----------



## Chaos Theory (May 29, 2014)

*Chūnin Exams|Akane*

*[Forest of Death; Konohagakure]​*​
[Chūnin Exams XXXI, Time to Even the Odds II]​

Allowing her hands to fall to her hips Akane turns a glance to Akaya. Those bottomless red eyes lock with his dark eyes.  A wide grin crosses her face, they did smell dangerous. In the swamps of Takigakure that meant you stepped up and faced the threat. You didn't back down, even if it is your life that you forfeit.  "Dun be worrying 'bout meh boy-o. You de wan you need to worry 'bout. Let ol' Akane take care dese two." is replied as she returned her gaze to the pair of Sayaka and Ryo.  "We are not part of the Inuzuka Clan, we're of the Tainted Blood Linage. You're hurt and are of the Leaf. I can smell that much. Akane and I owe a lot to this place for taking us in, so we'll be helping you. Regardless if you want it or not." Mizuirono states as Akane knelt down beside her.  "Dese two, dey dangerous yeah? Well den, pull youself together. We hold 'em off." {These two, they dangerous, right? Well then, pull yourself together. We'll hold them off.}

 You ready Akane?" is asked as the redhead wrapped her arms around the wolf's neck. Closing her eyes she opens them to activate the Bestialgan. Doing so, the world darkens as veins push up around her eyes as those pools gain a ring. On the ready to attack, the dastardly duo are taken a bit back, is that the Byakugan? But, like Sayaka her eyes were red, since when did the Byakugan come in red?! Before the thought could be pondered on any further Akane forms a single seal under Mizuirono's neck, "Beast Human CLONE!" with poof of smoke the wolf transforms into the exact likeness of Akane with the Bestialgan in tact and in operation. Now both of them, Sayaka and Ryo were paying attention this may prove more troublesome than they thought it may be as both Akane and Mizuirono fell to all fours.

"Don't let them!" 

It was too late tough, as a blue Chakra started to filter off their bodies the swamp sisters had already activated their Four Legs Technique. If Akane's hair was tied, it'd be frizzing from the tread. But having already lost that it leaves her hair to go into wild tangles as her faced and body widen, becoming more feral like. Low growls can be heard as the pair go on guard. Sayaka looks to Ryo who tightens the grip on his hammer while Akane takes a step toward them. "Don't let your guard down.", "Why, she doesn't look that scary." is replied. Soon, however, the answer came. Within the Four Leg Technique, Akane's already impressive speed shot up. With a blur of red and blue both Akane and Mizuirono fire off in opposite directions. Drawing the attention of the pair in opposite away from Akaya. Well, this was getting more troublesome by the moment. 

Intersecting their paths the pair bound around Sayaka and Ryo just before going into a counter measure,  "Passin' Fang!", "Passing Fang!" both yell as they throw their bodies into rapid spins. Ready to fight; it comes as a surprise that the hounds don't go straight for blood. Instead the duo slams into the ground around them kicking up all sorts of dirt and debris in their wake. Bounding around trees and into the brushes the pair now start their offensive. With the Bestialgan and their sense of smell it made getting pass the blanket of dust they threw up easy on them. Hopefully it's be a nuisance to their targets though. 

Now galloping at full speed they head into another head long Passing Fang. This time though. They head straight toward their enemies. The dust could drink the two in as the sounds of battle can be heard in short demand.

Akane's eyes widen as she pushed both arms being forced to cut from her Passing fang. Ryo was much more perceptive than she thought. Swinging his hammer she is forced to buffer the damage with her arms and she takes the brunt of the attack with her arms. Much like she did with Makoto. Except this guy was a lot stronger than Makoto could have ever dreamed to be and instead of simply recoiling to safety she is flung from the dust cloud with force. With a grunt she hits the ground with a frightful impact as more dust is thrown into the air. With a bounding roll she tries to dig her fingers into the forest's soil to halt her momentum. But the force was too great as she simply continued to tumble away tearing chunks of the forest away by the handful.

It wasn't until she slammed into a tree splintering it's bark that she stopped. Cursing she rolled back to the ground and lands on her neck and shoulders as her feet hung down beside her head. "Dat 'urt" is mumbled as Mizuirono spins from the cloud, landing on all fours near Akaya. A growl slipped from her lip as she liked at the blood that she drew from Sayaka who roared from the dense cover of dust over being cut up by some filthy animal. It wasn't until Mizuirono realized that Akane may have been hurt that she breaks her gaze from the dust cloud. Then with a jump she is next to her sister helping her back over into a seated posture.  "You okay?" is asked, though Akane only nods falling back to her four leg stance.  "Can no let up." is growled. ~


----------



## Chaos Theory (May 29, 2014)

*Suzume|Genin|Konohagakure*

*[Konoha Detainment Facility, Konohagakure]*​

[Mission Impossible]










​
Transformation Jutsu?! 

Suzume twisted her pointer fingers together and looked to the ground as if magically it was going to give her the magic answer to Ryoko's questions,  "Well, um.. you see. I... um. Well... you see.. um.." Suzume's face blushed with embarrassment as she stuttered and tripped over her words.  "What I mean to say is.. I... well. You know... um" again the girl found herself stuttering and doubling back and backtracking and sideways tracking and every other type of tracking you could think of or make up. Cheeks puffing into a pout tears start to form at the corners of her eyes. 

 "You don't know it do you?" 

The question was straight to the point. Suzume's body froze. Mentally she grabbed her chest over her heart and shot up on her tip toes with blank eyes she looked up to the havens and with a mouth hanging open she groans,  "It's the big one! You hear that Elisabeth! I'm coming home to join ya!" is screamed dramatically. With her blue eyes falling into  a pair of 'Xs' the mental Suzume hits the cold hard floor and froths at the mouth until she sputters into a final slumber of peace. From her head a small poof of smoke flows out and forms the perfect image of Suzume with wings and a halo. 

With a sigh she pulls out a small harp and starts to strum it as a column of light falls down upon her. Playing her heavenly tune she is called up to her beloved Elisabeth, who ever that may be.

 "Suzume?!" 

Ryoko pulls a hand in front of Suzume's face and snaps her fingers. Once, twice, then three times.

 "SUZUME!" is yelled making a few of the people turn their way. Though the guards on smoke break hardly took notice of the scene.  Looked like a mother was merely scolding her child over something. One takes a short look before motioning to the guys, "Wouldn't mind being her father." he states bumping his eyebrows before taking another look over to Ryoko, who he didn't mind being the husband too. Or so that is what was implied. The other guards look over to Suzume and Ryoko. "I don't know man, they look closer in age to being sisters to me." is stated in reply. 

"Are you kidding?" the first replied back, "You know all the hormones and shit that they are putting in the foods these days can do that, I bet that kid is like eight or something." is chuckled back as he snuffed the cigarette. With a sigh he disposes of it and looks back to his watch. "Damn, fifteen minutes don't last as long as it used to.", "What are you talking about, it's not that." is shot back, "You're just use to the hour you used to take." the group laughs at the comment as one by one each man put their smokes out. "Yeah, you're right. Every since that Nakano Maid got kidnapped the Kage has cracked down on everyone. Even us working class joes. That should have been left to the Anbu or something." is stated back.

"You ain't lying, I heard that Hyuga Princess was involved with the botched rescue attempt that got that brothel burned to the ground." is stated as the group started to move, "You don't say. That Ryoko chick?" is asked as they made their way back into the building. "Yeah I hear that the Nakano brat herself took part.", "Well that explains it. That girl is so air headed ..."

_-With Ryoko and Suzume_ 

 "Suzume!",  "That was such beautiful music <3 ~" Suzume snaps too as she sees Ryoko's face,  "AHH! erm.. No. Sorry as a Samurai I was never taught Ninjutsu or the like." is stated as she again started to twist her fingers together. Ryoko sighed at the comment, this was starting to be more trouble than she bargained for.  "I'm so sorry!" Suzume exclaims feeling useless now. Ryoko bites her lips and looks around. A somewhat shorter guard just stepped out for his smoke break as she started to formulate a plan. A grin crossed her lips,  "I think I have an idea." is mused as she pointed to the alley beside the Detention Facility. Suzume nods, though she doesn't know what the princess is thinking. Both blur away.

~

Now in the mouth of the alley Ryoko sighs and tugs a bit at the neck of her blouse and her face turned a bit red,  "I can't believe I'm about to do something like what that cow would do." is muttered as she exposed a bit of the top of her breasts. Looking at Suzume she takes a deep breath then walks up to it's entrance,  "Hey you!" she exclaims. The man with medium length blonde hair turns on his heel. Eyes widen when he sees Ryoko tugging at the top of her uniform. "Muh-me?" is asked nervously. Ryoko bit her lip,  "Is there any other officer around?" she asks hoping that his eyes would make him forget that he was right in front of a Detention Facility. "Yu-yes, I mean no. NO!" he replied as Ryoko worked her top a little more, "Could you give a girl a hand then?" she asked batting her eyelashes and hoping that no one she knew saw her. She was just glad Kyo was in the exams right now. 

With a grin the man ran over to her and Ryoko led him deeper into the alleyway. Far from where people could watch. As soon as the street became hard to see she turned to the man and grinned.  "Now!" 

From above Suzume falls and a quick scuffle with the man ensues, but he is quickly knocked out by the pair and stripped. 

~~

 "Well Ryoko-San?" Suzume asks as she played with the arms of the uniform that was a bit too big for her. Suzume looked ridiculous but it was what it was. "You look like you work here." is replied. Attitude was nine tenths right. Act like you belong and you do. Right? Suzume rubbed her chin.  "I dunno." she states. Snapping her finger she grins "I got it!" leaning down she rips a handful of the man's hair out and puts it under her nose. It was almost as blonde as her eyebrows.  "Now we just need to make it stick!" ~


----------



## Olivia (May 29, 2014)

*Kirisaki Shinkō*
*Mission: There's Only So Much I Can Do*

I tossed and turned in my seat on the train, wondering why I was even going on this mission. The chunin exams would happen in a few days and I should have probably spent my time training, but instead I was going out on a mission. I sighed, knowing that there wasn't anything I could do about it.

But it wasn't the fact that I was going on a mission that made me angry, but the fact had been the very core of the mission is what had bothered me. We were going to a far away country, home of the other faction, just to follow a man who isn't as sweet to his wife anymore.

Seriously, what was even the point of this mission? Why was it C-Ranked? Why in the world did they have to take in shinobi from outside of the village to contract us into stalking this man? Nothing added up, unless they weren't telling us the full story. Unfortunately this had a lot of the time been the case, but there was nothing I could do about it.

I sighed, wondering what could be up with this man to make his women worry so much. Maybe he use to be completely devouted to her, and now he doesn't even give her the time of day. Such a change of emotion can be shocking at times, but to send shinobi on a mission like this? Really?

With that said it's probably because I couldn't sympathize with the women. Unlike her, I've never been in love with someone, or don't know how it is like to hold someone dear to me. Maybe it's because of the way how I was raised, or simply the way how I grew up, but I never felt anything for anyone. If someone betrayed me I wouldn't hesitate to off them, only because they obviously don't have my best intentions in mind.

Was this how it was like to be shinobi? To be constantly looking behind me shoulder in wait, looking to see if anyone was there to stab my back? Was no one truly trustworthy? No that wasn't true, I've made some alliances in the past which always turned out for the better. They may not be my friends, but they are something. 

Well no, that isn't completely true. This women, with all her heart, married this man who seems to have made a one-eighty in his thinking. It's almost as if he is no longer the same man. If that were true with anyone then there would truly be no one person I could trust. With a deep breath I could hear the screeching of the train tracks.

I had finally made it to my destination, Fuzengakure. I had been here once before on a mission, the first time I had ever killed. I tried not to think about it. But besides that I always felt this village meant something more to me, but I couldn't exactly figure out why. I had only been here once before but something seemed reminiscent.

Regardless as soon as the screeching of the train had ceased I got up from my seat and left towards the exit. Stepping out of the door, I spied a small coffee shop and walked there eagerly. I wasn't sure where we were supposed to meet up with our team mates, but I was happy to finally see a place where I can just sit down and relax.
​


----------



## Laix (May 29, 2014)

_Edie Nakano_
LIQUID TIME
_Edie's Angels_
*PART 1*​ ______________________________​
Missions. Its something every shinobi has to do, especially a genin trying to rise in the ranks. At Edie's level, you take what you're given - even if the mission is essentially stalking a paranoid woman's man to prove he's not sleeping with transvestite prostitutes or beheading kittens. 

So why was a girl, a very wealthy girl who had the luxury of her own private five-carriage train to transport her to Fuzengakure doing such a measly C-Rank task? You'd think someone like Edie Nakano wouldn't even bother with shinobi life, instead living the life of a socialite marrying an extremely handsome man. But as she leaned back in her beige leather seat and released a sigh, the heiress to the Nakano fortune knew that this was the route she had chosen and it was too late to change.

*DING, DONG, DING, DONG*

The sun smiles over an ivy-covered chapel as a crowd of people laugh and cheer. Walking along a cobbled path was an almost unrecognizable Edie, dressed in a designer embroidery wedding dress with her hair clipped into a tidy bun and a veil flowing down her back. Holding her hand was a tall, handsome blonde with a muscular physique and a winning smile on his cheeks. 

"Congratulations, Edie-chan!" The head and only bridesmaid Suzume declares with a tearful smile, tossing confetti into the air. "You look so beautiful!!"

"Hohoho, I know!" Edie smirks as she flicks her veil over her shoulder before preparing to toss her bouquet of cream roses into the air. A strong, protective touch stopped her momentarily, tossing the flowers with a single hand into Suzume's arms before scooping the busty blonde into his arms. 

"You're so beautiful... I love you, Edie Nakano!"

Stroking his cheek, she planted a kiss on his cheek before resting her head against his shoulder.

"I love you too, 004~!"

"You have now arrived at your destination, Edie-chan!"

Smashing her romantic moment to smithereens was an utterly strange comment from Suzume. With a raised eyebrow, she turned to the girl while still clutching to 004's burly neck.

"What are you talking about?"

"Miss Edie! You have now arrived at your destination!"

"Don't do this Suzume, not you!"

"Miss Edie!"

The illusion was shattered and Edie was back on her private train. This time it wasn't moving and Alisa was standing over her with a slightly concerned expression.

"Miss Edie, we've arrived in Fuzengakure!" She repeated, shaking the blonde's shoulder. Edie brushed her off and let out a yawn before standing up.

"Ugh... I really don't want to do this mission, Alisa!" The train doors slid open and off stepped the heiress with Alisa right behind her, carrying a designer handbag filled with medical supplies, makeup and a purse. She handed it to Edie, who was dressed slightly inappropriately for a C-Rank mission in a red plaid mini-skirt, a white blouse and black thigh-high socks stemming from a pair of brown knee-high boots.

"Here's your stuff, Miss Edie! Good luck on the mission, I know you'll do well~"

"Thanks," She answered in a dead tone, slinging her bag on her arm. "Make sure the train isn't late. A second longer spent in this shit hole then necessary is more money docked from all of your wages!"

"U-Understood, Miss Edie!" The startled maid waved goodbye to her employer before stepping back on to the train which soon departed. Edie rolled her eyes before exiting the VIP platform and soon after the train station. Upon immediately walking out of the main doors, the smell of coffee teased her senses and insisted she pay a visit. The blonde shrugged, seeing no harm in a skinny latte before meeting her teammates. That was another thing - where was she supposed to meet her teammates? On the mission brief they wasn't detailed nor was a meeting point setup. They were just told to all arrive in Fuzen at a specific time. Well, Edie was around ten minutes late but it didn't bother her in the slightest. Besides, they would all arrive from the train station since this mission was given to White shinobi, so she'd find them somehow.

Taking a left off the main road, she walked into the coffee shop and joined the que. However, she was only stood there five seconds before almost dropping dead from a heart attack.

Sat at a table observing the picturesque Fuzen was none other than the dip-dying, aggravating super Man-Stealer known as Kirisaki-something. Somehow, Edie just knew she was going to be her teammate. Why else would another White genin be in this particular train station coffee shop at this time in this village? Letting out another sigh, Edie flicked her hair over her shoulders and approached the solemn Kirisaki.

"_Ahem,_" She rudely cleared her throat, not even greeting the girl the correct way. "It looks like we're working together!" Edie exclaimed sarcastically with a fake, tilted smile.
​


----------



## Kei (May 29, 2014)

_[The Dedicated Shrine Maiden of the Sea; Kei Sili]
[Mission Liquid Time Event]
[Part One; Blondes]​_

Today was a very special day, because today Kei had her first mission with outsiders. People outside of Fuzenkagure! To say the least she was very excited. Many people in Fuzenkagure wanted to stay alone with their own or at least black, so it was rare when outsiders came around especially for a mission. 

Kei couldn?t contain her excitement as she rocked back in fourth, if anyone was looking at her, she?ll probably look like a girl waiting for someone to come off the trains like a close family member or a close friend. However the people she waited excitedly for were complete strangers, but Kei didn?t mind she couldn?t wait to meet people from the outside. 

Not only that, but if she did well her family be proud of her for doing something out of her way. Even if it was a small mission, she was going to do her best for her family and come home with tons of money. Well with the recent outlook on the shine, she would have to help out around the house. Though that didn?t matter, she just wanted to see their face when she came home with a completed mission under her belt. A C ranked at that! 

Kei stopped swinging her body and thought about what Kyo told her when she talked about the mission. 

_?I don?t trust you??_​
As simple as that he said those words as if she was asking what the color of the sky was and he just looked at her like she was stupid when she got flustered. How could someone she considered a friend be so rude and so tactless. The red haired boy was really annoying, but it didn?t seem like he wanted her to drop the mission, just state his opinion on the fact she was going. So when she excels at this mission, she will prove him wrong and he?ll see her in a new light! Not clumsy Kei, but strong and dedicated to her village Kei!

 Looking around a bit she saw two girls with different headbands, were those people it? Kei rushed to their side as she passed by people. Barely dodging the people coming off the train, Kei stood up straight and smiled her brightest smile she could muster. First impressions were a must! These were her teammates from another village, but Kei couldn?t help but find it was weird that they were both blondes...with blue eyes? Were they sisters?

?My name is Kei Sili! Welcome to Fuzenkagure!? She said as she deeply bowed and then straighten her back, ?You guys are my teammates for this mission am I right? I hope we all get along!?

Kei stuck out her hand and nodded, ?On behalf of Fuzenkagure and the relationship of our villages, let?s all do our best!?

Even though it came out naturally Kei stomach was twirling and she silently prayed that her hands weren?t sweaty! It was just that she didn?t really interact with other people outside of Kyo, but that is because of the shrine not because she was a loner or anything. Kei mentally screamed at herself for overthinking and concentrate on her the mission, but it wasn?t working. Mentally Kei was sweating bullets, but she calmed herself, today she was going to do well!

_Just watch me Kyo! I?ll prove to you that I?m just as good!_​


----------



## Laix (May 29, 2014)

_Ryoko Hyūga_
THE CHUNIN EXAMS
*PART 4*



 _ "Why am I fighting for a truth that isn't mine?"_
 ___________________________​Admittedly, Suzume looked adorable. She was in a prison officer's costume that clearly was three sizes too big and the stolen hair she'd just pinned to her mouth made for a cute mustache.

Edie's biggest fan wrestled with the hair, trying to find ways to make it stay above her lips. "Now we just need to make it stick!"

Ryoko paused for a moment, thinking of a solution. One quickly came to her and she was soon fixing up Suzume's disguise. She used small senbon to pin the shirt and pants, making it a tighter fit and more believable as well as balancing her cap. All that was left was the mustache and they were ready to go.

"Alright, lets see if this works!" With her index and middle fingers, she pressed the tuft of hair against Suzume's mouth and released a steady, subtle stream of chakra through the tips of her fingers. As a skilled medical ninja, her chakra control was unparalleled and allowed her to do neat little tricks like this. The samurai watched in awe as Ryoko cleverly attached the mustache using chakra and chakra alone.

"If you don't ruffle it too much, it should stay put! Now, try out a voice. You need something deep and masculine... Can you do that?"

The shorter blonde paused for a moment before clearing her throat. "_*Good afternoon, Entitled-San! I'm Officer...*_" She glanced down at the name badge on her chest. "_*... Officer Akamo!*_"

"Ehh... Its a bit too... Forced? It doesn't matter. We can just say you have some sort of disability and cry discrimination when they try to discredit it, okay? Now for me." Ryoko swiped a palm over her fist before weaving the remaining seals for the Transformation Technique. In contrast to Suzume, Ryoko had graduated from the Academy and learned this basic technque. While she had to beat up a man and put together a rag-tag disguise straight from a mediocre comedy film, this Hyūga only needed to use a drop of chakra. 

_*POOF!!*_

A burst of white smoke blinded Suzume before revealing an unrecognizable Ryoko.


​
Unfortunately, it appeared Edie's lasting effect on Suzume meant that the girl was so convinced by Ryoko's perfect disguise she didn't even think it was her.

Pulling out her sword, she pointed it straight at Ryoko's chin who jumped in horror.

"What have you done with Entitled-San!? I will slay you feral beast!"

"Hey hey hey hey hey hey! Its me! This is the Transformation Jutsu!" Her hands waved and gestured to try and calm the dangerous little mite who eventually came to reason, sheathing her weapon.

"Its so convincing! Wow, I really wanna learn this!" 

"Hah, we don't have time though. Come on, we need to hurry."

The girls, or rather Officer Akamo and Officer Shinjiro strolled through the patio and straight for the revolving doors Ryoko only exited through ten minutes ago. This time however, they were allowed to walk straight towards the stairwell without so much as a second look.

"_*This is going well!*_" Suzume hissed, speaking in her faux masculine voice. Ryoko gave her a sharp nudge.

"Shhh! Only speak when you have to!!"

Suzume followed the Hyūga's lead, heading down what felt like endless metal corridors before eventually coming to the 'Basement Stairwell'. There was a glowing yellow sign above the doorway stating a warning.

_*WARNING: LEVEL 5 CONTAINMENT FACILITY BELOW. ONLY THOSE WITH CLEARANCE MAY ENTER.*_
​
A barrier to their plan. Of course, the place where the most dangerous and high-risk of criminals were being held only allowed a select few in. However, as if to contradict this big warning, there was no specific guards present - only the casual officer or cleaner moving through the hallway. The girls looked at each other before confirming their intentions with a simple nod, preceding down the stairs. It was three flights of descending before they came to something very out of the ordinary for a prison.

It was a metal archway around two storeys high with, instead of doors, a stream of endless water flowing to a drain at the bottom. What was past the water was unclear as it appeared to just be a thick blur. They would only find out by walking through it. As there appeared to be nobody around, the girls decided to break their cover momentarily and converse.

"Entitled-San, should we do it!?" Suzume asked, waiting on Ryoko's call. The Hyūga paused and thought for a moment, considering their next move. There must be a reason for the water being present but she had no idea what fall. Maybe it was to wash dirt off or something? No, that was stupid. Perhaps the water had no effect and it was just decoration? That seemed slightly more plausible.

"Well?"

"Alright... Just be careful. We'll go through together, okay?"

"Yosh!!"

The girls clasped each others hands before each taking in a deep breath. 

"Now!!"
"Now!!"

They charged through the water that didn't splash upon contact. It wasn't even cold - in actuality, it was quite warm and a bit refreshing. They weren't even soaked either.

"Heh! Guess it was just decoration afterall!" Ryoko smirked with confidence before noticing Suzume staring curiously at her. "What's the matter?"

"You're back, Ryoko!"

"My... Back?" She scanned her back with her hand but found nothing.

"Yeah! You're back!"

"What do you mean?"

It suddenly hit her and she felt a bit stupid for not realising when she felt her back. Long black locks dangling down her back, the slightly weighted feeling on her chest - she was back - the transformation jutsu had worn off!

"_Fuck! _The water must've dispelled the jutsu! Of course, this is a high level containment facility... This was the clearance they were talking about!"

_*WARNING: INTRUDER DETECTED IN THE LEVEL 5 CONTAINMENT AREA. WARNING: INTRUDER DETECTED IN THE LEVEL 5 CONTAINMENT AREA.*_
​
A stale, robotic voice spoke over the tannoy and alerted the entire building of their illegal presence. Realising that the jig was up and time was ticking, Ryoko grabbed Suzume by the wrist and made a mad dash down the corridor towards the door at the end.

"Come on! We need to grab Kuriyama quickly!"

"_Right!_"

The girls sprinted down what felt like a dozen hallways, following the convenient signs to the prison cells. Thankfully, when they arrived at block 5C there was no prison officers around as they were all presumably investigating the waterfall room in search of the girls. Ryoko began moving past each cell which only had a tiny slit in the thick, metal door to see who was inside.

"My byakugan doesn't work in this area because of some sort of jutsu they have active, so we're going to have to search each one individually!"

"Understood, Entitled-San!"

Suzume took the left side while Ryoko took the right, checking each and every cell for Kuriyama. Some were empty while others were filled with truly fearsome criminals. Ryoko even recognised one as a famed serial killer who slaughtered dozens of pregnant women in Sungakure twelve years ago, along with an S-Rank terrorist. Level 5 was awarded only to the worst of the worst, the most dangerous of the world so why was Kuriyama put amongst them? She's a headmistress, a pillar of the community and only arrested on a battery charge. Ryoko could only assume this was money and influence talking. If Dr. Yui was a pillar of the community, Natsu was the foundation.

"I think I've found her!" Suzume yelled across the room, summoning Ryoko by her side in an instant. The Hyūga took a peak through the small window herself and saw a girl around Kuriyama's height slumped on the floor in a black jumpsuit covered in white paper tags bearing the symbol 'SEAL'. Her brunette, chopped locks were visible and covering her face so it had to be her.

"Alright, break the door down!"

Suzume nodded before pulling her sword out of a puff of smoke and striking down the door in a single hit. Ryoko dashed in and picked up Kuriyama, trying to shake her awake.

"Kuriyama! Kuriyama! Wake up, we're here! We've come to rescue you!"

There was no response, but at least she confirmed it was her by the red glasses. Suzume insisted Ryoko step aside before pulling back her backhand, striking it across the headmistress' face with a sharp slap. Ryoko winced at how excessive it was but desperate times call for desperate measures. It did work however; the doctor came to. 

"R-Ryoko? Oh dear god, why did you come to get me!? Suzume too!?" She seemed displeased to see them.

"We had no choice! I couldn't let Natsu keep you locked down here!" Ryoko answered with poison when mentioning Natsu's name as she began peeling off the tags on Kuriyama's body.

_*ATTENTION: INTRUDERS SPOTTED IN BLOCK 5C. ALL SECURITY PERSONNEL TO BLOCK 5C IMMEDIATELY.*_
​
"Entitled-San! They're already here!" Suzume pressed her back against the wall of the cell as a hail of bullets began raining down on their location. Ryoko cursed life itself before turning to Kuriyama.

"Head mistress...! Can you fight?"

The woman well into her seventies let out a tired old sigh before climbing to her feet with a smirk.

"Guess I have no choice!"


​


----------



## Kei (May 29, 2014)

_[Chunin Exams; Forest of Death]
[Spices]
[Kyo Minami;Zyana]
​_
Kyo couldn?t help but frown the boy?s way when he was referred to in such a disrespectful manner. However it wasn?t like he could do anything. Every bone in his body ached and his eyes were beginning to get heavy. His stomach was even protesting to eat, but with so much happening in such a small span of time he couldn?t help but to continue to move. This was the true test of the chunin exam, how long could your patience go before you snap at someone. 

?I?m staying here?? Zyana said as she looked up at Kyo but then back at Hatori, ?My wounds will require rest and I?m in no condition to move too much. On top of that I?m hungry and its getting cold. Night is falling and soon the real predators will be out?Right now I?m a sitting duck for anyone?Hatori?You are the only one of the three of us who has fully healed from his wounds.?

Zyana stated, though there was more behind the meaning. As Zyana looked down at the ground she didn?t know Hatori, nor did she trust him with her life. Even when she looked up at Kyo she realized that he was in better shape than she was. The stinging pain that was radiating off her back told her she couldn?t push herself any more than she already have. The thought of someone attacking her made her stiffen up, but still she had it coming if someone did. She risked herself for someone she didn?t even know it would have been so much easier to kill him.

??We aren?t children?But we aren?t adults either nor are we immortal.? She said simply, ?I need to rest before I move again??

?Same as me?? Kyo said, even if he didn?t want to admit it, he was running low on chakra and the thought of doing another blood style jutsu would probably have him on the floor passed out from blood lost. 


?So that is our plan, rest up and take on the next day if possible?? Zyana said before looking up at Hatori, ?If you want to leave or be alone, I will understand, but even though I say that, if the choice calls for it I will not save you like I did back there?.?

She simply closed her eyes and nodded, ?If you want take your leave, if not then stay but we are resting.?


----------



## Hidden Nin (May 29, 2014)

*Taneda*
The Forest of Death

The Chuunin Exams; Capture the Flag Part VII

----------​
Taneda had quietly asked for all of the exploding tags of the others as they split up, and for the most part they all agreed to it quickly enough; he had after all offered up his soldier pills before. They worked together well. He, Ren, and Izumi were walking in another direction, though mostly in silence for the moment.

"Do you really think he's going to be ok?"

"He'll be fine," Ren replied tersely, and continued on. Each of them crouched down into position, kept an ear to the ground to listen...and then they waited.

--------------------------------

Makoto continued on, a slight gash across his cheek, stumbling slightly. He'd barely managed to evade the knife trap just a few moments before, but it'd still resulted in a score across his cheek, and he was slowly beginning to feel the effects of it. He could hear rustling near by, so they had definitely noticed it, and were closing in now to finish him off.  The poison that puppeteer used. He'd barely felt the effects at first, but now it was really starting to affect him. He was vaguely aware of the mist he was walking into...hidden mist. Did they have a kirigakure ninja with them as well? Just how many were there...?

Then, beneath him the earth began to tear apart. _"A doton user?"_ 

"Earth Release: Tearing Earth Turning Palm!" Makoto leapt away and out of the cover of the mist as the ground was literally torn asunder and broken apart, sharp spires jutting out, and onto a nearby branch, when he saw an opponent beelining right towards him. A taijutsu user, judging by the confidence in his stride. 

"It's over." 

--------------------------------

_A bit earlier..._

The four stood at a simple transition point; Makoto stretching, Izumi keeping watch, Taneda huddled over some sort of vial that he tampering with using his _Seppa _technique, and Ren speaking quietly to them all.

"In order to conduct a strike plan this detailed, they more than likely have a sensor ninja to keep watch for our approach.  Otherwise a plan like this would not work so cohesively." Ren folded his arms in front of him. "So we'll lure them out using Makoto. If they know about the fight on the lake; they also saw our little argument afterwards. We can use _that _to our advantage. The only trouble is surprising them when they come to attack Makoto. With a sensor, it's going to be hard to get close. Before they realize what's happening."

Taneda stood, and then smiled over at Makoto. "Here, take this. We made an antidote for that poison using our technique; if you mimic the symptoms and simply take a glancing blow while they're aware, it can lure them into a false sense of security. You're lucky we recognized this poison and remembered the chemical formula of the antidote. This is a pretty good plan. We think."

Then Taneda placed a hand on Makoto's temple, and concentrated, staggering as he transferred some of his chakra to the other genin with a crude method of transfusion. "That should allow you to comfortably use your strongest technique one last time. Good luck." Then he turns to Ren. "If you can give us an accurate gauge of the range of your sensing, we can safely send Makoto back up while we come in to cover him. Or at least, we can take out their sensor. They don't think anything of smaller lifeforms, yes? We'll send insects, then. With a simple instruction of targeting the shinobi that is on the outlier in combat. Acceptable?"

Ren smiled, though inwardly he shivered. _"Definitely someone to be wary of.  The keeping Konoha shinobi safe will only last as long as he reasons it necessary..."
_

--------------------------------

Makoto adopted a cross guard as the other boy struck, though winced as he felt his hearing beginning to distort._ "Some sort of supplementary jutsu?"_ he thought, looking over at the odd object on the boy's arm, though his opponent was surprised he'd been able to counter. "What the hell?"

_"Thanks for the soldier pill, Taneda-san,"_ Makoto thought before kicking the Black shinobi in front of him into the air, and launching himself up behind him. Then, as he opened the first gate, beginning the technique that would end this little skirmish.

"Shit...I was too careless. He countered that effortlessly." Makoto smiled as he fought through the heavy impairment the boy's sound jutsu was imposing on him, then bellowed; "The counterattack begins! Front Lotus!"

The doton user surfaced as he watched his ally crumple under the force of Makoto's technique, the other flipping away from the site of impact and sliding outside the range of the hidden mist. Now, where was the sensor? He had to be around there somewhere, else they wouldn't have been able to find him inside the mist...

Doki, meanwhile, was quick to begin running, not even sparring a moment to tell his friend to do the same. The sensor had kept his distance as he watched the fight unfold, using the radios they had to inform his allies of the way the situation was progressing. The Iwa nin could dig and fend for himself, he reasoned; he was a sensor and thus needed to protect himself, get back, and tell Shi, though as he made progress, he ran into a...swarm? Or origami butterflies, though he paused, raising his arms to shield his face from their flight. What was that...on their wings. The kanji. Wait...were these...?!

Exploding notes.

There was a massive explosion as the culmination of the groups exploding tags suddenly detonated together, and Doki fell to the ground in a smoldering heap. A moment later, Taneda touched ground just beside the Ishi ninja, as Ren and Izumi also arrived besides Makoto.

"Let's go then, it's time to finish this."


----------



## Olivia (May 29, 2014)

*Kirisaki Shinkō*
*Mission: Not Her Again*

I sat there and tapped my finger on the table, almost impatiently. Had I showed up early? Maybe I got the time wrong, or maybe we were supposed to meet twelve hours from now? It was so stupid, I had forgotten to bring the letter with me so there was no way of checking to see what time we were actually supposed to gather. That was a rookie mistake, one I shouldn't repeat in the future.

However what broke my concentration was a grunt from a feminine like voice. With joy and glee I turned my head, expecting to see a wondrous teammate who wouldn't wait to work with me on a mission like this. But then the dread and horror set into my facial expressions as I had witnessed my worst fears.

It was that women! Edie Nakano! I had never been on a real mission with her before, I simply have been around her in some rather uncomfortable situations, and even kissed her. Twice. I shook my head, that wasn't the time to think about that, I didn't know for sure if she was here to be on the same mission as me, I could still be saved!

 "It looks like we're working together!"

She exclaimed. I felt my despair kick in as my mind withered away. Why? I had been so lucky to not be paired up with her on a mission until now, why did the gods feel like torturing me so? Was there something I did wrong? Was there anything I could repent for? I made a big sigh, there was nothing I could do about it now I suppose.

Besides it wasn't the worst thing possible. As proven at the Medical Academy, the two of us could work together well, but we just needed to set aside our differences. In fact, maybe we could bond more during this mission and actually get along well. Is that asking for too much? Well, maybe.

"So it seems."

I finally responded. I wasn't sure what else to say, as I didn't want to necessarily start anything with this girl. In fact if we could keep all conflict out of this mission between the two of us then that would be just amazing. But I would be lying if I said I didn't want this mission to be over with quickly.

Soon enough a beautiful girl around my age ran up to the two of us. She had luscious blue hair and dazzling autumn colored eyes, which almost sparkled in what seemed to be excitement. I couldn't help but smile at this girls excitement. If looks were the only thing to go by, at least I wouldn't be the only mid-teenager on this mission. 

She introduced herself as Kei Silly. I wondered how it would be spelled, because in all honesty it would be weird to have a last name of 'Silly'. Maybe it was Celly or Sili or something. Regardless she had a more pleasant introduction than Edie gave to me, so I decided to give my full attention to this enthusiastic girl.

 Kei continued on to say she was Fuzengakure, and that she was excited to work with the two of us on our mission. Well, I could already tell which one I would get along with well. Not that I really knew her, but with how she was speaking it made it evident that she didn't want any conflict or misunderstandings between the three of us. So she was basically an anti-Edie.

The blue haired girl stuck her hand out to the two of us as she spoke, saying that on behalf of our villages we should work well together. I happily took her hand and shook it lightly, as the wind slightly picked up, blowing my hair in a rhythmic pattern through the air, and the red bow in my hair bounced back and forth, staying tight around my hair.

"Well welcome Kei, it's nice to meet you. My name is Kirisaki Shinkō, and as you can guess I'm from Konohagakure. I also hope we can work well together as a team."

I said, first keeping a smile towards Kei, and then flashing a glare towards Edie. Despite only meeting her a minute ago I had already more faith in Kei than I had in Edie. I just truly hoped Edie wouldn't mess this up for the two of us, but maybe I was hoping for too much.

"Truth be told Edie and I have worked together before, so we have some sort of dynamic going on between the two of us. But this is the first time I've met you, so is there anything about yourself you'd like to tell us, Kei?"

I decided not to address Edie, it might be for the best. For all I knew saying anything to the women might get her set off into one of her hour-long rants where she doesn't stop yelling and making a fool out of herself and everyone around her. I swear it's like she has day-dreams and forgets about reality.
​


----------



## Hidden Nin (May 30, 2014)

*Liquid Time | Taneda*

*Taneda*
Konogakure

Mission #1: Divergent, Part I

----------​
Taneda's morning routine was probably far and away the oddest of any shinobi in Konoha. He possessed no traditional roots, nor any sort of clan from which to draw any traditions. He didn't have shinobi parents, and his caretaker wasn't the most orthodox of shinobi. Hida Yoshitsune was a man who did a lot of jutsu research in Konoha, and abroad besides, and in many ways mirrored Taneda's hopeless tendencies. He was rarely at the lab and living quarters that they both lived in, and was instead heading a lot important projects for Konoha abroad, as apart of its Research and Development team. Understandably this was a difficult position to be in, seeing as the Black had a leg up over the White in terms of advances. He was fighting an uphill battle in order to get a jump on their rivals, but he wouldn't trade it for anything.

And meanwhile, Taneda was left to his own devices. In the beginning he'd used his time alone in the morning to toy with his abilities, and to understand the limits of them in contained environments. This usually took the form of measured experiments, but he'd stopped these into his adolescent years. They'd mostly allowed him to understand what sorts of memories were most likely to be erased, and how potent the effect would be based on the amount of blood given, the amount of chakra deposited, and how short of breath or weak he'd feel as an after effect.

Taneda awoke late in the morning, usually due to ending his nights stargazing or reading into the night and sleeping at close to 4 AM. He arose at 11 in most cases, first observing what he needed to from any notes Yoshitsune left about the house. They were always sticky notes, written in a special transmission ink the Hida had invented, though few in the Hida clan saw use for Yoshitsune's inventions. On occassion they'd visit Taneda from the clan compound, and enjoy lunch (though breakfast from his perspective) with him at around 12 after he'd woken up, dressed himself, and read any updates from Yoshitsune.

Then came time for experiments, usually with his jutsu, but other times he was tasked with analyzing some of the studies his sensei was performing in other countries and giving his input. Yoshitsune also provided him with a great deal to study per day, though with his reading speed, Taneda usually absorbed it within a few hours. This and his experiments usually took him around 6 hours total to complete, making it around 6 PM when he finally sat down to eat once more.

Night time wasn't spent on leisure, however. Instead, he'd eat a light meal, then prepare himself for physical testing, which in some ways was similar to a ninja's training, but in many ways simply just was not. It usually required massive feats of stamina, composure, and resolve, such as suffering through a great deal of heat while maintaining a straight face, outpacing a fish in a swimming contest, catching a bird once it was in flight, and using chakra strings to manipulate a complex three dimensional puzzle from afar. These little tests and puzzles were usually designed by Yoshitsune, though Taneda had no idea how the man managed the time to create them; the booklet he'd sent was filled with hundreds and hundreds, as well as others of memorization. Through mastering these, he'd slowly built up impressive reflexes and a tolerance for pain and toxins, but the exercise and experiments did little to build up his resistance to genjutsu, which was taught, and not an inherent skill of the human body, and likewise did little for his skill in hand to hand combat or in building up his strength. Then Taneda had an indefinite amount of time to himself in which he read manuals outside, then headed underground into the lab compound to sleep. Then woke up the next day at 11.

This however, was a horrible schedule to keep when you had a mission assigned to you. And though it was no fault of his, Taneda's sensei oftentimes forgot about missions he'd signed the genin up for until the last moment, and as a result, always ended up telling him the morning of the big day.

Taneda awoke on one such morning, glancing at his nightstand which lacked and alarm, (he'd trained his body to wake up when he needed it to) and then staring again. On his nightstand was a very specific note from Yoshitsune. 

*"You have a mission today, Taneda. The details are listed below. Your train to Fuzen leaves at 11:30 AM on the dot. Don't forget to inform the Hokage of your planned departure, and good luck! I know you'll do fine."
*

Taneda's expression flattened. "Oh." Then he scrambled up and out of bed to get dressed quickly, and hurry to head towards the train station for his mission!


----------



## Atlantic Storm (May 30, 2014)

*Ren Houki, Capture the Flag XVII*

The trail to the other group's hideout was laid out clearly to them at this point, on purpose or not. Not including the stag, a trail of footsteps had been left by one of the shinobi sent out to eliminate Makoto, and they seemingly led straight to the team's destination. The group walked in silence, more or less too exhausted to speak or, in Taneda's case, never particularly sociable in the first place. The bubble of serenity was, however, quickly punctured by Makoto, who seemingly came to a startling realization over something. "

The boy snapped his fingers, as he often did so when he remembered something. "Dammit!" He cursed irritably. The outburst was a little louder than Makoto had apparently expected it to be, causing him to go red.

This drew three simultaneous stares, though only one of them bothered to address Makoto. Neither Izumi nor Taneda cared to, apparently. "What?"

"I... I just thought of a really good one liner, but I never got to use it. I had the perfect opportunity a few moments ago!"

Ren gave a sigh, partly in exasperation and partly in disappointment that he'd expected Makoto had something serious to say. As the Houki was walking at the front, the rest of the group couldn't see his expression aside from the exhale of breath. However, when the boy turned his face around, his face wasn't one of irritation, but of a smug and devious confidence, though dulled by exhaustion and fatigue. "Don't worry, you'll have plenty of time to do it when we're kicking their arse. By the end of this, we'll have them grovelling on the ground, begging for mercy." He said, then turned around, a dark chuckle escaping him.

_"Oh, yeah. I forgot Ren-kun was a devil when he got annoyed."_

_"I... I'm glad I'm on his side."_

_"He's an interesting one. Perhaps we should investigate him further."_

The Houki took out a tantō from his briefcase. "Anyway, our plan of attack is simple. It's divide and conquer. They'll be coupled up in a cave somewhere, if my guess is correct, with traps surrounding them. Since that one guy got away, they'll probably be alerted in advance as well, so I'm not sure how good our element of surprise is here..."

He continued, giving it a test swing. "Even so, it shouldn't be too difficult. Izumi-san will remain at a distance, sniping anybody who emerges from the cave or around the area with his spears. Meanwhile, Taneda-san, Makoto-san and myself will enter the cave and just take out everybody in there. I can probably manage another C-rank jutsu at most, but..."

---

The interior of the cave was a chilly cold, the small fire in the corner doing nothing to heat up the low temperature caused by the misty haze outside. It wasn't freezing to the point where the shinobi inside needed their coats, but there was a prominent nip in the air which had a certain bite. A few minutes ago, Faku had returned from the forest, emerging from the frosty earth in a small panic.

Shi listened patiently, a flicker of a small ember from the fire dancing in his pale eyes as he did so. "Interesting. It appears that the other team wasn't as dumb as I thought. In that case, it's plan B. Alert Nori and prepare to fight." He said, rising up. 

---

Ren, Makoto, Taneda arrived at the site of their base: a small clearing with a cave. The four of them paused just short of entering, staying on their tree branches in caution. The entire area was covered in a thin, translucent layer of mist and was noticeably colder than the rest of the forest. 

_"Kirigakure no jutsu? No... a mist wouldn't be this cold. There's something else to this."_

Almost as if it was reacting to their presence, the sphere of vapour seemingly expanded from the clearing, into the retreats of the leaves the team had taken into. The three of them didn't bother to dodge at first, having dismissed the fog as just something to clear line of sight. But, as it prickled their skin, the cold sensation from earlier gave away to thorns of heat; as if being scalded by hot water. "It appears that someone has mixed hot steam into the mist." Taneda commented, pulling an arm away as he retreated, followed by Ren and Makoto.

The Houki nodded in agreement. "That just means the battle has started. Don't worry about it, Taneda-san. The sharp eyes of our spear-bearer is the best support we could possibly ask for in this scenario. *Izumi-san, go!*"

---

Nori, a red haired Suna shinobi, was hidden in a bush just near the cave, his finger extended outwards as he twirled around the chakra strings which moved his puppet. From the chest of Blowfish, the wooden panel-like armour opened up, revealing a long cylindrical tube which extended outwards. "First Purple Dance: Burning Smog." He muttered, feeding plumes of hot steam through the tubes into the mist his team-mate had set up.

Then, even past the white film the mist had caused to envelop the area, a green glow shone through the darkness. The puppeteer's eyes widened, as the light grew larger and larger, until it became a sharp, long green blur shooting towards him. With a clunk, it wedged itself into the tube, but the damage was superficial and failed to pierce through the puppet itself.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (May 30, 2014)

*Liquid Time*

*Ren Houki*

Ren was woken up by the shrill cry of a messenger hawk. It was perfectly perched on his windowsill, it's sharp eyes staring at the Genin as he got up from his bed. "A mission?" He yawned, having finally gotten used to the morning routine. Reaching out an arm, he pulled off the small scroll attached to the bird's talons and opened it up. As he read the details, his half-opened eyes opened wide. This was like the mission before, where he was sent to Fuzengakure to retrieve Alisa...

Slapping the sheet onto his dresser, he got up from bed, telling the hawk to shoo as he got dressed. "So that's where she went. Divergent." He thought aloud. In a lot of ways, while this mission answered a few of the unresolved questions he had at the end of the previous one, it also opened up many more. Who were Divergent, and why exactly was this 'Alisa' so important to them and Nanako? Previously, he had assumed that Kongou and Nanako fought for her because of personal attachments, but it became clear now that there was something else to the silver haired maid.

Opening his closet, the young man dressed himself in his usual outfit: a pair of black oxfords, dark trousers and a clean white shirt with a tie. Next came the briefcase and then the weapons pouch which he slotted onto the rims of his pants. "Train station by 11:30 AM." Ren muttered, then looked at the clock on his wall. It was 9 AM right now. He could have breakfast and still make it to the train station on time. Probably.

---

Ren, for all his focus on training both physically and mentally, never really bothered with a proper diet. Unlike most shinobi his age, his morning meals typically consisted of a few slices of toast, ramen or something ready cook for the microwave. He never learned how to cook properly back when he lived with his clan, and reasoned that it was a waste of time to learn how to now that he was a shinobi.

On this particular day, he decided to satisfy himself with some ramen. It wasn't like he couldn't just buy food on the train if he got hungry, which was entirely possible.

By the time he'd left the house, it was 10 AM, meaning that the empty streets which characterized early morning Konoha was now beginning to see signs of life. Stores were seeing customers wanting breakfast or other things, and a few shinobi were commuting to and from work. This was nothing compared to the level of activity the Konoha Train Station saw, though. Shinobi and businessmen of all stripes and nationalities travelled to and from here, and the building was always filled with noise. Like the sound of bees incessantly buzzing in the ears. Still, Ren had been here a few times now. Navigating the place was relatively easy, and he'd gotten used to the noise, for the most part.


----------



## Chaos Theory (May 30, 2014)

*Suzume|Genin|Konohagakure*

*[Konoha Detainment Facility, Konohagakure]*​

[Mission Impossible II]​

Wide eyed like a deer that had been caught in the lights of a passing car Suzume pressed her body up against the wall she had already taken to. Like a child trying to find safety in their mother's arm the young girl couldn't help but feel that it was hopeless, that this was the end of the road. She clenched her eyes tightly and took the deepest of breaths then her short life flashed before her eyes. {Or at least as much as a post will allow~} 

_
 "No, NO! Daddy! I don't want to be a little princess! Big brother can do that! I want to be a Samurai!" the young girl declared as she folded her arms over her chest. Her cheeks puffed out with a sad rage.  "You heard me the first time Suzume, you are my first daughter. You have to follow in your mother's footsteps. Be the Mistress of our clan and ensure that it prospers." a large man states as he folded a blade on an anvil.  "Also, what have I told you about being in my work shop? It's dangerous in here!" the man declares as he struck the anvil which rang like a bell.

Tears form in the corners of Suzume's eyes,  "That isn't fair daddy! Brother gets to be in here!" is exclaimed back as the older boy pushed more coal into the pit of the fire.  "That, Suzume is because Daisuke is first born male of the clan, he has to keep the tradition up. He has to learn what to do. You, Suzume. You  responsibility will start when you are old enough to marry." is stated. Suzume puffs her cheeks more, even if it didn't seem possible.  "I've had enough of this Suzume, go back to Amaya. She'll start to tech you things of being a lady of the Sato clan if you are so eager to learn things." 

 "But",  "No buts Suzume, go back to your mother. Now." 

--

 "I've spoken to the General Suzume. He said that'd he be willing to take you on as a Samurai Apprentice. But." he states before the girl could jump him with a bear hug.  "He said that you would be treated as any other Apprentice. Just because you're a Sato and a girl, you will get no special treatment. Meaning. He will wash you out if you don't cut it."

-SLAM-

 "Thank you DADDY!" Suzume squeals as she bear hugged her father to the ground. The man sighs and pats his beloved daughter on the head.  "Could you ease up a bit. I'm kind of fond of my spleen."

--

*"This will be your first day of Training. Many of you will find this, not hard. But boring. Any slip in form. Any complaint or any faltering will wash you out of the program. A Samurai has to have above all else as sense of patience. If you cannot display a mere fraction. You will be gone."* a old man states while his sword clanged at his side. Suzume fought a giggle pulling both hands to her face. *"You find something funny Ms. Sato?"* the man barks walking up to her.  "No, well yes Sir." she replies sheepishly twisting a foot. *"Well, if you're going to have a good laugh, at least share it with the rest of the class before I throw your High born ass back out onto the street. Just because you a little girl, that doesn't mean ..."*,  "You beard looks funny!", *"....."*

--

*"I'll admit it Sato, you surprised me. I never thought such a bubbly little girl would cut it. I figured you'd wash out months ago."* the General states as he lifted a ceremonial blade from a satin pillow. It's onyx scabbard glistened in Suzume's eyes as he pulled the finely crafted blade free of its home. *"This sword doesn't represent oppression, nor does it represent war or any of the atrocities that go with it. No young Samurai this blade represents your word. Your honor. It represents all that is good within your soul."* the aging man stated as he sheathed the weapon. Handing it over to Suzume a tear forms in his left eye, *"With this, I pass to you the will and title of Samurai may the soul of the blade you choose lead you on the path of enlightenment."[/color] is stated as she took it.

"Remember Suzume, a Samurai protects the people they live around. They don't use their strength to instill fear, rather instead. They are a symbol of hope."

--

"I'll let you out if you call me Sensei." 

--

 "How is such a small girl so strong? Well lets see if we can't make those little muscles pump out even more power. Here, we're using the tire again toady.",  "Another Sake run Sensei?", "I wish, I have a date tonight. So we're going shopping <3!" 

--

"Remember Suzume, I believe in you.",  "You do Sensei!", "You didn't let me finish Suzume, so let me. I believe in you to be able and bring me another bottle <3" the drunk Kunoichi stated as she dropped her dress to her ankles. "That man was nothing more than a pig! All he did was stare at my boobs and then had the nerve to stick me with the bill!" is muttered. Suzume hugs the woman.  "I still love you Sensei! You're like a second mommy! With your..", "You can leave it at that dear..." *_*

Suzume's eye cut open as bullet slammed into the wall around the three. Her eyes filled with determination. She was a Samurai! Gina even said she believed in her. She couldn't be this helpless when they were trying to rescue Kuriyama-San! As Ryoko peeled tags from the woman and as Kuriyama stood Suzume flung herself from the wall. Her blade flashed.  "I'll" her face fell blank. She missed and the bullet whizzed by Ryoko's head almost hitting the Chunin. Suzume sweat dropped. "FAST!" she exclaimed as a bullet slammed into her head. Snapping back she hits the ground to the horror of both Ryoko and Kuriyama. But before they could react Suzume sat up.  "That hurt you big MEANIES!" she declared as the bullet ran down her face. The massive amount of iron in her bones and blood instinctively pulled itself to her head and only a trickle of blood ran from the scratch the bullet left. The projectile itself lands in the girls open hand. Curiously her nose twitched. It smelled so good. Pulling it to her face, she sniffs it and coos like a dove, it had a lot of iron in it! 

-CHOMP!-

Chewing happily she shoots to her feet,  "That was tasty! MORE PLEASE!" she yelled with a grin as she swung her sword around. Opening her eyes she sees that guards were slightly dumbfounded.  "I said please!" is stated as she started to run toward them. Horror fell over their faces as they turned on heel. ~










​


*


----------



## Laix (May 30, 2014)

_Ryoko Hyūga_
THE CHUNIN EXAMS
*PART 5*



 _ "Why am I fighting for a truth that isn't mine?"_
 ___________________________Suzume was holding the fort much to Ryoko's surprise. The girl went ahead and ate a bullet, showing off her unique Iron-based abilities. Since when did Edie's little sidekick have such power? Ironically, the iron in her bones providing her resilience to the bullet was likened by the two to Edie's passive regeneration. The girls had more in common than they knew.

Turning her attention back to her Headmistress, she fussed over her making sure the deceivingly elderly woman was fine.

"Kuriyama-Sama! Make sure you take it easy... Its vicious out there!"

"Please, Ryoko!" Kuriyama strained her voice, brushing down her prison jumpsuit before closing her eyes. A glowing pink light began to emit from underneath her fringe, revealing a small diamond. "I may be in my seventies but I've still got it! I'm going to distract their attention and soak up most of the damage. I want you all to run!!"

Ryoko laughed softly to herself. How crazy was she for doubting Dr. Yui Kuriyama? The woman was a legend, hailed as the second Tsunade. She'd created her own techniques, solved eternal youth and was the idol of many middle-aged housewives clinging to their twenties. Compared to bullet-resilient Suzume and Hokage-tier Kuriyama, Ryoko felt the weakest among them for once. That only spurred her on to not be left in their dust.

"Okay, Suzume, did you hear that?" She called with a smirk to the nimble blonde who danced outside the cell, deflecting bullets with her sword and skin. Her blade was plunged into one of the officers, tearing through his heart as blood splattered over the walls.

"Yup!! Entitled-San, Granny-Sama, _*GOOOO!!*_"











​
Kuriyama slapped her hands together to form the tiger seal as sharp, pink swirls spread outwards from her forehead to cover her face. It was the Creation Rebirth technique, the weaker version of the ultimate Byakugō Jutsu. With her protection active, the petite woman dashed out of the cell and took a sharp right, speeding down the hallway. The guards positioned on the balconies above were raining down their led hell but it was futile. Every bullet that pierced Yui's skin was forced out and regenerated mere seconds after contact. Combined with Suzume's abilities, they provided cover for Ryoko who ran in their shadow. 

"This way!!"

With her byakugan active, the Hyūga led the way down the hallways as the navigator of the trio. To her dismay, things had gone exactly how she didn't want them to go. It was meant to be a simple sneak in, sneak out ordeal but instead it was high-profile and high-risk. She cursed the waterfall that had ruined everything.

_*BREAKING NEWS*_
​_
The footage of Ren and Taneda was interrupted by a svelte woman seated at a round news desk with the 'Konoha News' logo as a backdrop. She swiveled on her chair to face the camera with a serious look.

"We interrupt this broadcast of the Chūnin Exams to bring you to our reporter, Hisako Sasegawa, who is currently stationed outside Konoha's Detainment Facility where there are reports of a break in happening right now!" The blonde turned to the left to face the giant television screen, where a focused brunette was stood outside the Konoha Detainment Facility littered with Police Barricades and Officers while clutching a Konoha News microphone. "To you, Himiko!"

Television screens belonging to annoyed citizens all over the world itching to get back to the Chūnin Exams were now being shown Himiko Sasegawa reporting on the situation. Since the television station is 80% owned by Natsu Nakano, who is also the main sponsor of the Chūnin Exams, they have no choice in the matter.

"Thank you, May! Yes, I am here right now outside the Konoha Detainment Facility where a Level 5 prisoner is currently being broken out of jail! According to a press statement given just two minutes ago, a 'Ryoko Hyūga' and 'Suzume Sato', both of Konoha, are said to have used disguises to sneak into the most restricted part of the prison to break out Dr. Yui Kuriyama, the Headmistress of the Haruno Sakura Medical Academy!"

The busty journalist began to move closer towards the heavily guarded entrance. 

"She was recently incarcerated for a serious assault on Chūnin Exams benefactor Natsu Nakano and is said to be 'extremely dangerous' and the public is advised to stay well away from her!"

Himiko approached a half-naked prison officer with patchy blonde hair and a traumatized expression. She shoved the microphone in his face before preceding with her agenda-ridden questions. 

"Good afternoon sir, whats happened to you? Why are you standing here half-naked?"

The man whimpered before responding.

"I-I uh... there was this hot girl with black hair and... S-She led me down an alleyway where I got jumped by the short blonde one who took my clothes and my hair!"

"So that's Suzume Sato and Ryoko Hyūga, leading innocent men of the law down sordid alleyways only to sexually assault you?"

"N-No... They didn't sexually assa-"

"Thank you for your time!" Himiko turned back to the camera, walking away from the confused prison officer. "We would like to apologise again for this interruption and will be bringing you back to the Chūnin Exams shortly! Further updates will be provided when the situation progresses. I am Himiko Sasegawa and you are watching Konoha News!"_

The girls had indeed made the news and were already having their names and reputations tarnished by Natsu Nakano and his media monopoly. This was the least of their worries however as they soon came face to face with the very doorway that put them in this mess.

The Waterfall.

"Shit! We can't go through that, it'll deactivate all our jutsu!" Ryoko growled with frustration as the girls were brought to a stand-still. The officers were approximately thirty seconds behind them so they didn't have long to think of a solution.

"Entitled-San, can't we just destroy it?" Suzume suggested as she wiped away the blood trickling from her forehead. The Hyūga considered that option but was then faced with another question.

"Okay, so how do we go about destroying a water stream?"

"Ladies, please, we don't have time for all this dilly-dallying!" Kuriyama declared as she dashed towards the archway. There was a small command box next to it that required a passcode to deactivate the security measures. This was the target of Yui's chakra-charged punch that obliterated the chunk of metal in an instant, causing the water to disappear. Ryoko and Suzume followed swiftly after her, going through the doorway and up the flights of stairs. By focusing chakra to their feet, they were able to increase the distance between the swarm of gun-toting officers following behind them. However, when they eventually came to the now evacuated reception area, they were greeted with a worrying sight through the windows.

Twenty, thirty, possibly a hundred officers positioned outside in a large blockade, their guns all aimed at the doorway for the second they exit. Ryoko collapsed against the desk with a defeated frown.

"Welp, this is it... They've got us!" The Hyūga was struggling to come to terms with their impending fate. "We're gonna get arrested, tossed into that Level 5 cell ourselves or even worse... Killed. And its all my fault... All my fault... All my---"

_*SLAP*_
​
Without uttering a single word, Suzume struck Ryoko across the face with her backhand. The Chūnin looked up at the samurai who glared down at her with a face reminiscent of Edie's when she gets serious.

"Don't be so stupid, Entitled-san! We are Edie-chan's friends, we are all strong! I'm her disciple, you are her rival, Granny-sama is her teacher! We can't lose, we have to get through this for Edie-chan!!"

Ryoko shook her head with a light smirk. She hated to admit it, but Suzume was right. They couldn't lose, not here. The mission was to rescue Dr. Yui and she wasn't about to have a fail on her record.

"Good going girls! I have a plan anyway!" Yui confirmed, her Creation Rebirth still active. "Ryoko, I'm going to need you to do something for us. You remember how we practiced it, don't you girl? Combining your chakra control with your Hyūga techniques?"

"Yeah... Using precise chakra control to increase the output of a jutsu. Why?"

The doctor chuckled to herself, knowing what she was about to ask may just be impossible.

"Think you could create a really huge Kaiten?"

"It's not a question of can or can't, Kuriyama-sama..." Ryoko climbed to her feet with a confident smile, matching the feelings of both Suzume and Yui. 

"I'm doing it!!"​


----------



## Kei (May 30, 2014)

_[The Dedicated Shrine Maiden of the Sea; Kei Sili]
[Mission Liquid Time Event]
[Part Two; Smile]​_


Kei was very pleased with meeting her two teammates. It was going so well especially with the one called Kirisaki. It was such a nice name benefitting such a nice girl. She still felt a bit hesitant, but it was a good step on getting to know each other. Maybe outsiders weren’t as bad as people from Fuzenkagure told her they were, she was thinking about a rough neck who had no manners and was clearly uppity on the whole thing. Though as soon as Kirisaki said her name she had opened her mouth and Kei felt like all the happiness and hope in the world was sucked out of her with one drop of the dime.

Kei didn’t know what to say to the girl who was called Edie, she was very vicious in her opinion of them, but Kei didn’t even do anything yet. Was it the way she said hi? Though that was how she was taught, always be respectful and nice towards people. That was what her shrine taught her, so Kei only smiled weakly as she shook her head.

“I’m very sorry...Um...Edie, if you don’t mind me calling you that.” Kei said as she looked at the girl, but as soon as she saw those sharp eyes she looked away, “But please put up with me just a bit while longer, I won’t hold you back!”

Kei turned to Kirisaki, “Well...I’m a shrine maiden from a local shrine on the beach, it’s very small but we still get people coming and going from time to time. Our mission is in the east end, which is not too far from here.”

“With the recent chunin exams, many people are leaving the village to go and see the exams take place. Though we still have many missions to do here at home, so a lot of high ranking ones are being piled up all over the place.” Kei explained as she tried her best to tell them about the situation at hand, “And plus with the Fennikkusu not doing their daily regiment we are kind of experiencing a slight increase at in home crime. So Fuzenkagure needs all it help it can get.”

She smiled warmly again, “So thank you very much! From myself and Fuzenkagure, thank you again!”

However as she concluded her warm thank you, Edie said a name that was very interesting to Kei, “Kyo...as in Kyo Minami?”

“He’s busy with clan things at the moment.” She explained, the last time she saw him was when he was saying something about his family members coming in. “His family is coming in so the manor is very busy these days...Though...If he isn’t...I can always drop by and say you had asked for him...”

That would be perfect and she could show her completion stamp and show that she is just as good of a ninja as he was! Though, it would be rude for her to just storm up in a place to show a stamp and he’ll probably get angry at her for bothering him in. In just that moment Kei felt as though she went through two emotions in a span of a couple seconds, pride and then shame for feeling that pride. Kei realized that she still had the two girls waiting for her to lead them.

“Ah, sorry!! Let’s go, I’ll lead the way, we can talk if you want while we walk.” Kei said, though in truth she was directing that comment towards Kirisaki and not Edie, Kei felt shame again. She could do this, and she could be friends with the girls if she just tried her hardest!


----------



## luffy no haki (May 30, 2014)

*Uchiha Akaya/Forest of Death [Chunin Exams 2nd Test]*

_*Capture the Flag XVI *​_
Both intruders looked at Akane and Mizuirono, those two newcomers were a complete pain despite not having done much just yet."Sayaka, get the one you want the most."the carrot-headed young man said before raising his mallet into the air as if it were a baseball bat. Holding it with his right hand, he makes a seal with his left and then grabs the weapon with it so it would be a two-handed grip. The metallic mallet began to glow for a second and that was the signal for the attack to start. With a rapid sequence of handseals, Sayaka used the Sunshin no jutus to attack the animal - part ner of Akana- by appearing behind it trying to land a heel kick from above. On the other hand, Ryo swung his weapon and stopped it mid way as the wind began to gather on one of the faces of the mallet"Compressed air bullet!!!"then, hekpet the swing going and a potent sphere of compressed air was fired at full speed towards Akane.

Not really caring about what may have happened with those two, the boy of the eyepatch spoke when he saw Akaya taking out a kunai, his last kunai."Now, now. Could you stop this already? I don?t think you will be able to defeat us...Considering that I alone am more than enough for you three."Ryo commented basing his words on the current situation. That red-haired girl was pretty good, he was the kind to acknowledge skill and strength once he has seen a performance and Akane was skilled and had good instincts but that was as far as she went. Then he turned his gaze towards the Uchiha lad, the boy seemed to be trying to recover as much energy as possible; after all the girl didn?t listen to his words and stayed there to fight, it was the right the decision to try to get some rest while thinking of a way out of that mess"I will say it straight, Konoha is not a place for you. I can see it just by your way of fighting, they have turned you into a hound dog. What?s the point of becoming an assassin for the sake of their pitiful goals? Come with us, uchiha. "his words drilling into Akaya?s brain. Those words may be true, Akaya had no reason to do everything he has done so far specially considering that he would never receive anything in exchange, still he wouldn?t be swayed by those words.

"I already gave my answer..."the jinchuriki replied looking intently at the duo. They wouldn?t get to convince him of betraying Konoha, never. Even though he knew how low, or how bad what they have forced on him is."Nyaaa, Ak-chan too headstrong!!"Sayaka exploded kind of annoyed while still going at it with the canine trying that it wouldn?t reach Akane to help. Akaya was being a real pain for them regardless of the situation they managed to drive him into.

_"Tch, in this state I can?t do anything and I doubt this wench can last long enough fro me to recover completely."_the thoughts of the Uchiha lad who was clearly worried about this little and unplanned event."You have no option anymore, kid. I?m lending you a hand want it or not though your stubbornness won?t let me do what I really want"the voice of the biju announced that to its host inside the head of the boy. Akaya frowned at this but, leaving his pride aside, he had to accept. Currently the only way out of that hell hole was to rely on the freaking cat and have confidence that the pair fighting against Ryo and Sayaka would be able to work together with him.

Suddenly an abrupt increase in his chakra flow paralyze dhim for an instant as he could feel how his system was being filled with the chakra of the beast sealed within his body. The amount of energy wasn?t something that would really alert the animals, much less shinobi like Ryo, but it was enough for the boy to fight for some time more without much of a problem. The many minor scratches on his body began to heal very slowly, the nails of his feet and hands grew some milimeters, the same as his fangs. His eye color changed into an heterochromatic combination of yellow and green orbs respectively. Then he smiled and in an instant he was already punching Sayaka?s face taking her away from Mizuirono. 

"Oi, you two."he called for his new "partners" while not taking his eyes off of the mallet user."I already told you to not mess with them. If you two keep going at it, that carrot-head there will just crush us."Akaya spoke trying to make them understand that they little hero like attitude would only lead them to their death."But I?m not the kind of ungrateful bastard who just runs when someone has come to help me. So dog and dog-girl...."his words stopped for a second as he himself adopted an stance similar to the once they were using before.

"I?m sure you know how does pack fight, right? Let me a hand here then"he said and immediately dashed on all fours towards Ryo. The idea was not to win this fight, the goal was to be able to escape at least.


----------



## Chaos Theory (May 30, 2014)

*Suzume|Genin|Konohagakure*

*[Konoha Detainment Facility, Konohagakure]*​

[Mission Impossible III]​

Was it possible for someone to smile their head in two? Well if it was, Suzume was giving the old college try as she smiled as widely as she could.  "That is right Ryoko Nee-San! There is no can't for US!" Suzume's face blushed red as she covered her mouth. Those bright blue eyes look to Kuriyama-Sensei then to Ryoko who looked just as speechless as Suzume was. Allowing her hands to drop back to her side, Suzume flashed a grin and after pulling a hand up, she patted the back of her head.  "Um, what I meant to say was.. um Entitled Cow SAN!" she blurted, but it was weak compared to how she usually said it. Somehow she'd found the respect for Ryoko that Ryoko wanted to be shown.  "That didn't sound very convincing did it?' with all the chaos that was going on around them that is a concern? 

A small army had them surrounded and the men that were making their way up from Level Five were almost up to the ground level. This was about to go from being bent over to going to being bent over with no lube. And all Suzume here could seem to think about is what she called Ryoko. Did it matter at this point?! 

____________

Himiko is prompted by a red light that they were cutting back to her. Pulling the microphone to her face she looks into the lens of the camera. "And we're back. Just moments ago the three suspects broke into the Facility's main lobby." the woman states as her camera man pans to the ominous building that stood behind them. In the shadows cast on the windows three figures can be seen talking to one another. "I don't believe it folks, we may have turmoil in their ranks. The suspect believed to be Suzume Sato has just slapped the suspect believed to be Ryoko Hyūga." Himiko announces as Ryoko's hand pulled to her face from such a forceful back hand. 

In honesty it probably wouldn't have hurt, if it didn't feel like she was just smacked with a lead pipe. But it was enough to snap the Hyūga Princess too. Even as their names are smeared in the mud she pulled herself from the desk she'd propped herself on. A renewed sense of urgency about her face. A look of determination that shown through the darkest of nights. 

____________


"GET BACK TO THE EXAMS!"

A rotund man sunk in the groove of his couch yelled as he pulled his super gulp from it's cup holder. Taking a sip from his straw he snarled, "At least she could show a little! Focus on the Hyūga, or give me my blood, guts and gore!" he yelled tossing his half empty cup against the screen. With a splash the contents fly everywhere, even into the vents of his small TV. Eyes widen as smoke starts to billow and sparks fly. Trying to pull his fat ass from the valley his cheeks had created he yells, "MAA! THE TV IS ON FIRE!"

Is screamed. "I just want to see if ZELL LIVES!" is cried while he failed to pull his weight free

____________

"By all that is holy and good" a woman cries allowing a her hand to cup her face. Tears streamed down her face. "Take me back to my Kyo-San! I want to see him! I can't take knowing that weave wearing whore may be trying to take advantage of him in his weakened state!" is sobbed, "Take the crazy boy with the owl you burned bitch!" is cried as she pulled her eyes to the TV that sat squarely on the Lobby of the Detainment Facility. "I don't care if some stupid kids are breaking out a highly dangerous criminal that may kill me in my sleep!" is declared as she closed in on the TV, putting her face on it's screen. "My body cries for HIM!! NOT YOU PEOPLE!!!" is added with a ear bleeding scream. 

____________

"Looks like we have movement folks. The Suspect that has now been confirmed to absolutely be Ryoko Hyūga. Yes, you heard me. Ryoko Hyūga, now disgraced Princess of the Hyūga Clan. The sole heiress to the main Branch of the family. Once proud prodigy of the Prestigious and Elite Haruno Sakura's Medical Academy ... One moment folks. I'm being told."

The camera man pans the live feed from Himiko and to the building as Ryoko seemed to be getting ready to do something as the reporter spoke in a hushed tone. "What do you want, I don't know anything about this Suzume girl. Kuriyama? She is last years news. Ryoko is going to.. fine. nodding she brings the Camera back to her. "It looks like the once rival to the Nakano Heiress is looking to do something. Be at ease people, all these men know what they are doing. We'll be back to the Exams shortly. As always  I am Himiko Sasegawa and you are watching Konoha News!"     

____________

Ryoko's movements put the gathering army on edge as weapons are leveled on them from seemingly all angles. From behind them the surviving level five guards burst up onto the scene. Weapons drawn they start to shout telling the three to stand down. But none seem to look interested in complying with the orders. Ryoko focuses and she pushes her arms out to the side as she throws her body into a high rotation spin. A dome of Chakra forms around the group and spins violently cutting a small groove in the floor of the building as the army opened fire at the seemingly hostile act. 

The Kaiten was a two fold effort. One, it protected them from the onslaught of bullets that rained down on them. Secondly it covered what they were doing as both Suzume and Kuriyama nodded to one another. Kuriyama fueled an incredibly large amount of Chakra into her fist as she reared it back over her head as Suzume drew her sword. With a pulse of energy her blade lights up with Chakra, both yell something, but the Kaiten that Ryoko is using drown out what they said as the two slammed into the floor with tremendous force.

A flash of Chakra pushes from the rotating Chakra and the whole building shook violently Himiko's eyes widen as dust and rubble start to fall from the structure as the panes of glass shattered completely. "I can't believe it folks, if you can't you are not alone. No, your eyes are not deceiving you the entire first floor of the Detention Facility is collapsing. I don't know what the disgraced Hyūga has done but ..."

*-CRASH!-* 

The top of the building slides to the street as the ever hyper active Suzume grabs the busty Hyūga and Kuriyama-Sama in her arms. With a burst of speed she is running as fast as she can  "Time to run like Hell!" she declares running with the two as the building fell around them.  

-Some time Later

"Where are you taking us SUZUME!"

Ryoko yells. Suzume grinned,  "We're going to see that mean old Mr. Nakano. If he is trying to hurt Nee-San I'll cut his balls off!"


----------



## Olivia (May 30, 2014)

*Kirisaki Shinkō*
*Mission: The Shrine Maiden, The Nun, and The Bitch*

The silly girl named Kei was acting nervous around Edie, just about as I expected. Well, what should I be expecting when Edie just acts like a total bitch around everyone and everything. She'll never make any allies at this point and she'll end up dying alone. Well, maybe that isn't true, she'll probably still have her maids and servants in the end. 

Regardless I could tell Kei was just trying to get along with everyone. Why had Edie always wanted to make enemies with everyone? Kei was the only one not from Konoha on this mission, and it would be obvious that she wouldn't feel comfortable around foreigners at the beginning. The only way to mend that is through compassion and friendship, not burning bridges through vileness. 

Kei turned to me and stated that she was a Shrine Maiden, which resonated with my somewhat. Being a nun it was very hard to find someone that had a similar attribute, so it was nice to see that someone else led a life like I had. Not only that, but the shrine had been small, just like our church. Maybe we had more in common than I originally anticipated. Regardless she let us know that the mission would take place in the east.

Then she went on to state how, even though the chunin exams are coming up, missions for shinobi are still bustling like always. Makes sense, just because an event is going to take place in the near future doesn't mean that the problems of the world is going to end in the blink of an eye. No, people still had to keep up their duties even when the exams go on.

It was then Edie made a little fuss about Kyo Minami. Who was that? I had never met him in my life, but obviously someone Edie wanted to get under his skin. Well that wasn't saying much, she wanted to do that for everyone. Kei spoke up, recognizing the name, which made me conclude that he must live in Fuzengakure. Wow, what a shock, I must be a detective!

Anyways after the whole discussion about Kyo ended, Kei realized that she should lead us to our mission destination. But then a question arrived in my head, who was this Kyo person and why did both Kei and Edie know of him? It truly made me wonder, so I approached Kei as I asked:

"So, you said you wanted to talk? Well don't mind if I'm a little rash, but who is this Kyo person? It seems like both you and Edie know him."

I said, loudly enough for Edie to be able to eavesdrop, as I know she'd be the type of person to take advantage of that. I turned my head towards Edie now, with a smirk on my face, and a hand over my mouth. I came up with a disastrous type of response that may entice a laughable reaction.

"Wait Edie don't tell me, that Kyo was your real first kiss? I know how much you loved it when the two of us kissed twice."

I said almost jokingly. Maybe Edie was rubbing off on me a bit, but I honestly wanted to enjoy my time on this mission. Besides, it was fun to be around Edie when you weren't on the short stick, and it was certainty more fun when _she_ was on the short sticks end. I continued to walk, almost giggling as I waited for a response.   
​


----------



## Chaos Theory (May 30, 2014)

*Beach Party!!|Suzume & Akane*

*[Nakano Manor; Konohagakure]​*​
[Edie's Beach Party, Fangs come Bared III]​

Akane flew at the top of her speed to get to Mokoto. Teeth bared and nostrils flared she looked every bit the beast that she was made out to be by some in the community. Sand crunched underfoot and shot into the air with every move she made. She was so focused on the task of beating this bald headed boy into a pulp. That she had drown out the voice that was now trying to reach her in the form of a gray haired boy. With hand pushed toward her, he tired his best to catch or slow her down. 

Though she couldn't see the threads, she effectively evaded them anyway as they slipped just shy of her feet or hands. With a bound she snaps in one direction as sand is caught in the threads as the boy continued his best to at least make it to where he can study her more easily. Watch her movements. Fighting back his frustration Taneda started to lead her. Hoping that her erratic movement could be counted on to snare her. But just as soon as he thought he had the red head, she starts to hop around like a rabbit as she reacted to Mokoto who was now starting to move again. Maybe if she had her Bestialgan activated, she'd have paid more attention to the boy that was trying to garner her attention.

A hop to the left though, secures the boy's hopes as she falls into a web of his threads. Though in hindsight. He'd probably have wished he never did it. A sudden yank can be felt on his arms as the girl's momentum was a lot more than he'd planned for. Pulled down into the sand the Genin's backpack flies from him as his glasses skid across the white sands. With a face full of sand he is pulled several yards before his weight causes the threads to finally snag.

Akane's eyes widen as no more than three feet from attacking Mokoto she is hog tied. A string of incoherent swamp rambling can be heard as she slammed into the sandy turf. With a series of grunts she rolls toward the bald headed Ninja kicking sand up until she rolled to a stop a few inches from the boy.  "Wat goin' on 'ere!!!" is yelled as she began to gnaw at the invisible threads that had her bound. 

_-With Suzume and Manami_

The pair of girls giggle loudly as they choose a soft pink kite that had been laid out by the staff. With the string in hand the two girls, Suzume with the kite in hand, start to run. Manami pulls her arms into the air with a grin as Suzume tosses the kite high into the air. On lookers comment to one another that the girls look like sisters despite one being known as the Princess of the Uchiha Clan. It had been a while since Manami had so much fun that she forgot that she was wanting to talk to Edie this whole time. But, on the bright side, she was having fun with Edie's 'adopted' sister. With a bound Suzume catches up with her a wide grin on her face.

Having taken off her high heeled boots she could run a lot faster and with less chances of her falling on her face and making another sand ball.  "Wanna go faster?" is giggled? Manami nods excitedly. Though she isn't quite expecting Suzume to back down and get behind her.  "Hold on tightly!" is shouted as she knelt down and pushed her head between the young princess' legs. With her sitting on Suzume's shoulders the young heiress feels the wind pick up as Suzume ran quicker and quicker. ~


----------



## luffy no haki (May 30, 2014)

*Uchiha Akaya/Liquid Time*

*White is not my lucky color VI​*
How should I explain this? The thing is I have no words for the situation I am in right now. I barely know what happened since in this moment I am drunk to some extent, or at least that is what I believe though I still have my mission in mind. After the dance, this woman and I began to drink; at first that shit tasted terrible but after a few glasses the flavour didn?t matter anymore. And now, I am here inside one of the many rooms located in the second floor of the mansion where this stupid ball is being held. It?s about an hour before midnight but everyone seems to be having fun.The party will probably end until the sun rises.  

What am i doing there? well, let?s just say that the situation is very good and at the same time very bad. She is completely out of her senses, she is just speaking stupid garbage and mixing it with parts of the information that I am asking of her. Yes, this is easy, her alliance with the so called criminals is now confirmed and I bet you don?t know who the bastard she is having businesses with is. Yes, Akabane Rauji. That piece of shit is starting to move and what am i doing? Talking with a hot bombshell in her thirties, while she sits on my lap as we drink another glass of...I don?t freaking know what is this thing I have in my hand.

Usually I wouldn?t mind this, and considering that she being in an alliance with that missing nin is already a fact, I should have killed her by now but no, I am here enjoying the night because my instincts are just telling me that I must not get out of this room without getting a prize myself. Suddenly she stands up, I admit it, she is beautiful and, almost like with a freaking serpent-charmer, I am following her without a doubt. I see into her eyes and I can see this strange sensation, what is it that her orbs reflect? I can?t express it but that look in her eyes and small scarlet tone on her cheeks just make me anxious and eager to discover whatever she has for me. Because that is the only thing I am sure about, she will give me something.

Slowly, she takes my hand and leads me to the bed pulling me so I lay there as she comes on top of me and puts her legs each to one of my sides. Then I couldn?t help but open my eyes at her actions, her lips got slammed against mine as her tongue touched them as if asking for permission to enter my mouth, permission that I grant. The kiss, my first kiss, was wild and abrupt, desperate but still I liked it yet she wasn?t satisfied with just my mouth, no, she went for my neck next as she started to unbutton my shirt. My  suit jacket was on the ground since the beginning and her heels were just next to it.

From one moment to another she comes back to my mouth and as it is obvious, I do not stop her. I am a failure of an ANBU, but i don?t give a damn, it?s the only time during one of these missions that I have allowed my instincts take over my intelect plus i have already completed half of the mission. I should be allowed this at least. A light painful sensation on one of my lips, brings me back from my thoughts. She bit me and suddenly, as it should be natural, I feel my crotch getting completely rigid. It?s normal, I have said this plenty of times but I am a healthy boy. 

That last action of hers was the last switch to turn off my brain and awaken my instincts completely. Using my strength I take her off of me standing up, I kinda roughly put her against the wall of the room. I am panting but clearly it is not because I am tired, I feel hot, the temperature of my body is rising and my conscience is getting blurry. I stare into her eyes. One would thing that my abrupt reaction would have scared her but no, she seemed...excited? Yes, that?s the word. That look in her eyes doesn?t help to my cause because...

*SNAP!*

"Ah!"

She moaned, her voice doesn?t help either, what the fuck am i doing?! My teeth are clearly sunk into her neck while my right hand is squeezing her butt. But I don?t stop there, I keep biting, biting and biting."You wanted to play?"I let out dunno why but the only thing I know is that I am not myself. Then I forced my hands under her dress leading them to her chest, truth be told I really want to torn her damn clothes apart. 

It was right then that my mind went all blurry.


----------



## Hidden Nin (May 30, 2014)

*Taneda*
The Forest of Death

The Chuunin Exams; Capture the Flag Part VIII

----------​
Whether or not the cameras were trained on him, Taneda was beginning to fly into action. He was maintaining the clone technique not far from Izumi's position as Makoto dipped past enemy lines in order to hit the puppeteer. They'd lost sight of the medical ninja, but how strong could one be in close combat anyway?

The trio of clones edged their way forward in the mist as the scalding hot stream of steam was cut off by Izumi's plugging the puppet's socket. And finally, Makoto found his target, lining up with Izumi's shot and the position in the brush. He balled his fist, winding back, and struck out in order to...

Knock the boy's head clean off with his hit. Makoto blinked for a moment, not quite understanding what he'd just done, until slowly the corpse melted away into sand. _"Suna Bushin..."_

"Earth Release: Golem Technique!"  And then to his surprise, it was not the puppet that came after him, but a sledge hammer of a punch hitting him square in the back, and then grabbing him by his jumpsuit. The golem then pulled him into bear hug, the doton user stepping out from the brush with a smile. "You guys lack coordination when your leader isn't around to orchestrate things. This is over." The golem began to squeeze, and then suddenly, drove Makoto down into a suplex! Makoto glanced over his shoulder, the strain thus far too much for him to simply break out. He had to wait until he had a moment to end the fight to use the First Gate one last time, or else he'd wear himself down too early. _"Dang. This is going to hurt!"_

Meanwhile, Izumi watched curiously as the puppeteer disappeared, and the puppet was also revealed to be facing in one direction, but controlled remotely from another, with nigh invisible strings. _"They're skilled...coordinated. But also individually talented. Such a fucking irritation."_

"You should worry about yourself," he heard from behind as he turned to barely glimpse the last of the enemy team coming down upon him. _"Shit; where the hell did she come from?"_ he thought, dipping towards the side as she connected with his side. And normally, that wouldn't bother him too badly, but he felt something in his sides bend. Her strength was unnatural...could she be employing chakra enhanced strength? Izumi shunshined out of range and into cover elsewhere, and watched as she smiled, unbothered as he escaped.  He clutched his side, and glanced down to take stock of the damage; he definitely had some broken rips, and probably a bit of internal bleeding besides. "Just like a Kirigakure ninja to have a murderous streak. Even their medical ninja..."

As Makoto was slammed into the ground, he blinked in surprise as he felt a soft, flowing surface under him as he made contact. Sand? Nearby, Taneda was poised, hands out and towards the site of impact. "We can't do this too frequently. But this should be a suitable opening, yes?" The golem still gripped him, but didn't seem aware of the suplex having failed. Izumi, however, spotted the puppet turn towards the group as the medical-nin started to stalk towards the duo. She was headed right into the line of fire of the her ally's attack, he realized, but the suna ninja didn't appear like he was about to reset his attack. "Guys, get down!" the sniper yelled as he prepped another spear to take out the puppet. The wound on his side made his drawing that much slower.

Taneda turned in alarm in the direction of Izumi's yell, becoming aware of his ally's position, the puppet's, just as the weapon was coming back to life, firing a gatling style field of senbon at all of them! The doton user retreated beneath the ground, and with a flick of his wrist Taneda's chakra strings shot out and attached themselves to the golem's legs. "Makoto, flip!" he yelled, and all at once the three moved with one another; Makoto used his legs as leverage as he forced himself up right, Taneda pulling with his strings to complete the rotation, and subsequently being pulled right towards the golem!

Taneda flew forward and dipped into the construct's guard as the puppeteer fired his attack at them. "Prepared Puppet: Eight Waves of Needles!" 

The duo ducked behind used the earth user's jutsu as makeshift cover as the needles embedded themselves into its hide. Though it quickly was about to return the favor and flatten them, it didn't get the chance. From behind, the Kiri nin burst right through! _"How the hell did she survive all those senbon?" _And odder still, she had no signs of wounding on her body; as if the senbon had passed through completely.

Makoto and Taneda leapt back as Izumi flung another spear at her, and the puppeteer struggled with reloading his puppet; it was still badly damaged from the sniper's initial strike. Taneda's breath had grown more ragged, as had Makoto's. Even if the both of them were the most durable of the four, this had started to wear on them. Worse still, these three had them in a tight spot. Taneda saw the puppeteer in the brush finally begin to reassemble the correct traps as he prepared for his next assault, and looked to the medical ninja slowly coming towards them, hands clenched into fists. She didn't seem to take damage from the senbon, but besides that, her massive strength was definitely going to be a problem. 

Taneda's mind was abuzz with options open to them currently, still aware that the doton user was gone. The puppeteer struck in tandem with the doton user, with the Kirigakure ninja leaping up as she prepared to land another powerful haymaker. For the moment they were ignoring Izumi, and simply focusing their efforts on Taneda and Makoto, for better or worse.

"Prepared Puppet: Steam Geyser!" 
"Earth Release: Tearing Earth Turning Palm!" 
"Seppa..."
"Mist Demon's Claw!"
"Leaf Rising Wind!"
"Make it in time, dammit!"

Izumi's spear flew for the Kirigakure ninja as she jumped for the duo, Taneda and Makoto leaping up and out of the way as the earth beneath them was rent asunder. Then as the puppeteer's scalding hot steam attack was aimed for them, Taneda altered the formula, harmlessly dissipating it into argon gas. As the kirigakure ninja prepared to bear down on them, Izumi watched as his spear passed right through her like water; a Hozuki.

Makoto countered her punch with a high kick in order to keep her from splattering Taneda completely, and then the three landed as Izumi prepared another spear, the puppeteer got his puppet ready for direct combat, and the doton user still lurked...

Quickly, Taneda then produced a water scroll, stomping down on it as the liquid began to flow forth. Makoto muttered to himself as he watched the puppeteer gearing himself to engage them directly; for as long as they let him, he'd be a problem. Looking him over, Taneda glanced to the suna nnja, before giving him a knowing nod. "We'll be fine." Makoto locked gazes with Taneda for a moment...before he sped towards the puppeteer; he'd just have to trust him.

Izumi then began scanning the ground as he shouted to Taneda, "She's a Hozuki, Taneda! Physical attacks are worthless!" just as his ally then activated his _Seppa _technique, using just about the rest of his chakra reserves as he changed the water beneath him to hydrofluoric acid, narrowly dodging the medical nin's next kick as she continued to swing for him. The acid bubbled a moment...then began to eat through the earth in a wide radius, instantly revealing the doton user beneath as he screamed in pain from the surprise assault. The boy's eyes widened as he took stock of the situation, but it was far too late; Izumi reacted quickly, throwing his spear through the thinned earth, splitting it soundly as he pierced the sluggish doton user through the neck with his shot.  But as he saw his attack strike true, he grunted a bit, clutching his side, vision swimming.  "Dammit...she did something else when she hit me...Taneda...be careful..." Then he fell over on the branch he'd used as his sniper's perch.

Makoto, closing in on the puppet user, made sense of Taneda's signal at the right time; dipping low, he purposefully failed to avoid the puppet's blade, then activated the First Gate one last time. As the automaton also closed in on him, blades spinning like demented fans, he punched clean through the puppet, and into the puppeteer, downing the Sunagakure ninja. "You'll never survive the poison..." he muttered as he fell to a crumpled heap, a hopeless grin plastered to his mug. And though the antidote would save him, Makoto staggered as the force of opening the First Gate took it's toll.

Taneda was breathing heavy as he shunshin'd back, the Kirigakure ninja quickly closing in on him. "You're tenacious," she muttered, slowly pulling off her gloves as she approached...

------------------------------------------

Meanwhile...

As the combat between the teams broke out, the leader of the trap setters, a young man of Yukigakure, locked eyes with Ren, casting very odd genjutsu. For a moment, the battlefield disappeared, and suddenly, the two found themselves standing across from one another. Shi noticed as Ren instinctively raised his hands to make a handsign to kai, and raised a hand, causing the Konoha ninja to paused.

"Hold on a second, this isn't a genjutsu to cause damage, as you can plainly see. I just did this so we could...talk. And see how things play out between them. Just hear me out; you're in no danger." Shi slowly began to sit down, gesturing for Ren to do the same. "I don't enjoy fighting. I'd much rather let others do it for me. And you seem like someone who might share that mentality. So, I'm offering you a deal. Walking to the goal with just one ally, instead of three. I'm sure you can tell we're the same. Different than all of them out there. We're the thinkers, the movers. Sure, they're all gifted with their techniques. But those aren't the ones that deserve to step through to the next stage. The ones who deserve to _lead_? No, Ren. That's us."


----------



## Laix (May 31, 2014)

_Edie Nakano_
* THE CHŪNIN EXAMS*
   *PART 36*

​With darkness soon falling, Edie sat by a makeshift campfire wrapped in a blue butterfly cashmere blanket she had compacted into her medical pouch with Katsuyu providing warmth next to her.

"Since we're going to be like stuck here, I may as well tell you the story of that day that I met you!" She suggested with glee, snuggling up against the interested slug.

"Indeed! I'm excited to hear, Lady Edie!"

"Okay so like, I was at school you know, another typical boring day with that awful Miss Sasegawa..."

_*- Three Weeks Prior to the Chūnin Exams*_

"If you increase the chakra output by 33.5%, the effectiveness of the Shōsen Jutsu in treating symptoms of Ulcerative Colitis increases significantly."

As a freakishly tall woman in a plaid suit points at a blackboard littered with chalk diagrams of the human digestive track, explaining the uses of medical ninjutsu in treating relative diseases to a disinterested class of twenty. 

"Additionally, you could also reverse the chakra output to essentially reverse the symptoms, improving their health while cleaning out the bowels."

Among the twenty senior years lined in rows of desks was Edie Nakano, who was sat near the window tapping her furry pink pen against her cheek. The ramblings of Miss Sasegawa, mother of prime-time journalist Himiko Sasegawa brought nothing but boredom to the wealthiest girl in the school. 

All she could think of was a certain fantasy that has lived in her mind for the past month.

_"Edie Nakano... Will you marry me?" Asks a hunky blonde kneeling before an artificially surprised Edie. The dreaming heiress has transported herself to a lakeside fireworks display during a festival, with the two of them wearing matching red kimonos.

"Yes! Yes 004, Yes I will be your wife!" She leaps into his arms for a loving embrace as fireworks erupt into a dazzling display of colour in the background, with the final one bursting forth into a romantic pink heart as the two lean in for a smooch. Just before their lips could touch, Edie notices from the corner of her eye the touching light display.

"You... You did that for me?" 

He caressed her cheek, staring intently into her eyes.

"Yeah... All for you, 'cause you're the one for me~"

"Oh, 004 ♥ !!" As her heart melted, so did her body into his muscular arms. She clung to his neck and puckered her lips, ready to feel every last taste of his---
_
"_*MISS NAKANO!!*_"

"W-Whutarjuhhh?"

Her fantasy smashed into a million shards thanks to the sharp tongue of Miss Sasegawa, who was staring with her huge gargoyle-like eyes at a dazed Edie. It was only when she noticed the rest of the class struggling to contain their laughter that she was lost in a daydream. 

"Care to explain why you're caressing and trying to kiss the window, Miss Nakano?"

Edie's face instantly turned a humiliated shade of red. 

"W-What are you talking about!? Stop making up lies granny!"

"Granny?" Miss Sasegawa scoffed at her insult. "I'll have you know I'm only fourty-eight!!"

"Fourty-eight you say? If that's true, then why do you dress like a withering tramp with more cats than friends in the world? I mean, a plaid suit? I would forgive you for your lack of fashion sense seeing as your daughter seems to suck the youth out of you judging by her need to parade her breasts on national television but that's not the only thing she sucks, is it?" 

With a coy smile, she gestured fellatio with a cupped hand and some tongue motion to the eruptive laughter of her classmates. Tables turned, Miss Sasegawa stormed out of the class room as she tried to fight back the tears.

The smirking Nakano muttered "Stupid bitch" under her breath before grabbing her school bag and walking out of the classroom with not a care in the world. She knew she could get away with this sort of behaviour. It had been like that for the past seven years. Thanks to her father being the main beneficiary of the school and a huge source of funding for the Academy. If Edie was to be even suspended, she was certain her father would withdraw funding from the school in retaliation, much to her delight.

Stepping out into the hallway, she only managed four steps down the hallway before being stopped by an shadowed, demonic figure around half her height. It moved closer towards her, its red eyes the only thing visible through the dark silhouette.

"_*Ed-ie Na-ka-no!*_" 

Going from confident bitch to whimpering kitten in an instant, Edie took a step back as this demon took a step forward. 

"H-Hey, stay back! I don't know who you are but---!"

Without any warning, the demon lunged out of the shadows and yanked Nakano by the hair as the classroom spectated with their faces pressed against the window. The 'demon' was revealed to be an enraged Dr. Yui Kuriyama, who held more satanic power in her right pinky than the devil himself. Seeing it was just another granny, the blonde wrestled on the ground to try and break free while lunging sporadic insults. However, the headmistresses raw strength was enough to drag the girl down the corridor with relative ease.

"I just heard about you upsetting Miss Sasegawa, Nakano! _*You're coming with me...*_"
​


----------



## Laix (May 31, 2014)

_Edie Nakano_
LIQUID TIME
_Edie's Angels_
*PART 3*
 Edie was smiling deviously to herself as she contemplated the different techniques that could be used to smash Kyo Minami's skull in when her timid teammate rudely interrupted her fantasy. With a wide-eyed glare, she shot around to face the girl who dared disturb her.

"Kyo... As in, 'Kyo Minami'?" She stuttered. Edie raised her eyebrows with interest. Since the girl was from Fuzen it made sense for her to know who Kyo was, given he makes himself out to be this big-shot in the village. It still came as a surprise none-the-less.

"What's it to you?" The Nakano asked with a salty tongue.

"He's busy with clan things at the moment. His family is coming in so the manor is very busy these days... Though... If he isn't... I can always drop by and say you asked for him-"

"That won't be necessary," Edie stated bluntly with a forced, sarcastic smile. "But thank you anyway (!)"

"Ah, sorry!! Let's go, I'll lead the way. We can talk if you want while we walk."

"I'd rather not but if it means we get moving then its fine by me."

They exited the coffee shop and began walking down the street towards the meet up point with the client. Edie didn't even bother to take in Fuzen's sights. It was a place her father always described as 'an inadequate Konoha' and 'Konoha's red light district', so she never cared for what it has to offer. Leading the trio in a triangle shape, her mere presence had an effect where everyone who would usually brush shoulders with her made sure to completely avoid any contact in case they upset the princess. Some even recognised her as Edie Nakano, the spoiled princess of Konoha's Fat Cat or even the Girl That Burned The Brothel, causing them to throw her a nasty look here and there. 

"So you said you wanted to talk?" Kirisaki was speaking to Kei, loud enough for Edie to hear. She didn't really care until the Man-Stealer mentioned her name. "But who is this Kyo person? It seems like both you and Edie know him."

_(Ugh, that stupid bitch is always poking her nose in things... Just stay out, you stupid lesbian!)_

With a mischievous look on her face, Kirisaki decided to poke the lion's cage.

"Wait Edie--- Don't tell me... That Kyo was your real first kiss? Aha, I know how much you loved it when the two of us kissed twice."

The blonde stopped dead in her tracks, her neck going limp as she stared at the ground with her fringe overshadowing her face. The whole street seemed to take notice of this sudden wave of cold air infecting the summer season as Edie turned her head to face Kirisaki like jammed clockwork.

"_*FIRSTLY...*_" She tilted her head to the side with another of her sarcastic smiles, clutching her handbag firmly in her hands. "Kyo Minami is a rapist, an evil rapist. He's never kissed me and he never will... To suggest such rumours is slander and I can sue you for everything you have. Then again, you have... Nothing, so I would just fuck you up instead." 

The intimidating blonde took a step closer to the two girls.

"_*SECONDLY*_ and perhaps most importantly... You're a lesbian. A dirty, irrelevant, filthy, disease-giving lesbian and I think I might have to take a separate route as being photographed by the media with you is social suicide."​
​


----------



## Hidden Nin (May 31, 2014)

*Liquid Time*

*Taneda*
Nanako Estate 

Beach Party; Research and Development Part II

----------​
Taneda gathered his things with a few deftly sprung chakra strings, pulling his glasses back onto his face and rearranging his backpack as he tightened the lock, looking over at Akane. _"She's strong. We underestimated her...or overestimated us."_

The grains on his lips were for some reason white, and he began to lick them off, smacking his lips at the sweetness. He'd unfortunately dropped his drink, but that was nothing as he now released the chakra strings, stepping closer to Akane as she was set free. He shook his head a little to get the sand out of his hair, and then looked her over to see her immediate reaction. It was clear enough he'd been the one that had hogtied her, but was she still intent on fighting Makoto? Or would she go for Taneda?

"How vexing...I do wonder what she'll choose..." He then instinctively searched the area for a dog of some sort; if she was an offshoot of the Inuzaku, she'd of course have an animal partner with which she did combat with. Who for one reason or another wasn't fighting beside her. Odd.

"Where is your wolf-kin, beast girl? We're curious."


----------



## Atlantic Storm (May 31, 2014)

*Ren Houki, Capture the Flag XVIII*

Within the genjutsu, the sounds and cries of the battle roaring on outside the cave had been sealed away. The only sound which carried in the white space they stood in was the sound of the Yukigakure boy's voice, who extended an offer to the Houki. After a minute or two, Shi finally finished speaking, bringing a hand through his hair. "Well, Ren? Wouldn't you say that this is the perfect opportunity? We're cut from the same cloth, you and I." He said, giving a smile. 

From what Ren could tell, the leader of the trap setting group was being entirely truthful. He legitimately wanted to team up with Ren and believed that they were the ones who deserved to cross the finishing line. For the most part, he remained silent, unsure of how to reply. Certainly, it was the most practical proposition here: their team mates were all down, and with just the two of them, they wouldn't need to share out as much rations. 

_"Trust nobody, Ren."_

_"Everybody around you are tools to be used at your disposal. Use them, otherwise their blades will be pointed at you. This is the kind of world we live in, Ren."_

_"We can win this together, Ren-san!"_

_"I'll be the bait, then. It's risky, but if it means getting all of us to safety, it's worth it, right?"_

Ren turned his gaze from the ground to Shi and raised his tantō...

...before tossing it away, the metal weapon soundlessly landing on the ground. Noticing this, Shi gave a victorious smirk, but the smile quickly began to fade as he noticed Ren reaching for his hairband. Ren raises an eyebrow, then gives a reassuring smile. "Don't worry. All the people who know about this signal are down. I just don't feel like wearing this anymore." He states. 

Pocketing the blue tie, Ren placed a hand at his neck, giving it a light but nevertheless satisfying crack. "Yeah, I'll join you. I was getting tired of hanging with those losers, anyway." He casually said, rolling his eyes in dismissal of his team mates outside. 

In the instance this was said, Shi beamed. "Great!" He said, walking forward, and then stopped cold. Instantly, the white aether shattering in glass like fragments, the genjutsu disrupted as a sharp pain shot through his body. The Yukigakure shinobi turned his pale blue eyes downwards and, if it was even possible, he paled even more. Embedded in his abdomen was a tantō, a crimson stain rapidly spreading through his shirt. He looked up, his eyes a mixture of rage and confusion as he wheezed out: "Y-you... _how_?" He asked.

Ren removed his hand from his neck, bringing it up to the light. Twirling in his finger, barely visible even now, was a tiny needle, with tiny petals of blood dripping off the end. "From my hairband. And then I used a jutsu to make that tantō I dropped onto the ground fly towards you." He explained. 

"You fucking... liar." Shi quietly whispered, trying to force himself forward. A hand reached for the Houki's throat, but only reached out halfway before his eyes fell back and he dropped to the cold surface. Not dead, but certainly incapacitated. 

The Houki bent down, picking up his tantō. Bringing out a clean white cloth, he wiped off the blood on the end of the blade and tossed the fabric on top of Shi's body. Walking out, he regarded Shi with one last look, giving one last smirk: "You gotta trust trustworthy people."

---

The Kirigakure ninja closed in on Taneda's body. Despite going towards him with the apparent intention to kill him, she still moved gracefully and gently, like a nurse in a hospital going towards a patient. The boy wasn't sure whether or not this was habit, or some sort of ironic gesture on her part, but he wasn't sure he'd get to find out.

But then she stopped, a pained and stunned expression forming on her face. "What... did you do?" She growled at Taneda, who was just as confused as she was, until a familiar sounding voice rang from behind them.

"Dammit. I just _cleaned_ that blade." Ren said irritably, walking out of the cave, lowering his hand. Stuck in the Hozuki's spine was his tantō, charged with raiton. "Izumi-san's not the only one who can throw things, you know. And you don't turn your back to an opponent. Idiot."

The Hozuki gave Ren one last hateful look, and then collapsed right on top of Taneda, with a somewhat heavy and painful thump. At the same time the Houki, on the last shreds of his chakra, fell onto his knees. _"Out of chakra already?"_ He thought to himself.


----------



## Hidden Nin (May 31, 2014)

*Taneda*
The Forest of Death

The Chuunin Exams; Capture the Flag Part IX

----------​
Taneda scowled faintly, pushing the Hozuki off of him, and then rising to his feet; he was out of chakra, but far from out. Apart of his special ability was especially potent chakra economy. Even when he was near empty, he could run on fumes and micromanage using smaller quantities of chakra for insignificant tasks, which was certainly useful here. 

He moved the first of their bodies towards the cave, then paused, offering to no one in particular,"Guess that if the Houki defeated the Hozuki...he deserves a few_ z's_. Pfahahahahaha..." And then he continued along as there was no one even still standing to listen to his joke, let alone laugh.

Pulling his allies bodies inside the cave, he laid out makeshift stretchers thatched of underbrush and spare twigs for each. He stoked the fire that had been set by the previous inhabitants, took inventory of what they had gathered, and made sure each of the other three boys was well hydrated. He applied a holistic remedy he carried with him because of Yoshitsune's scolding; a minor herbal salve that could be applied to wounds to speed the body's natural healing. He cleaned, stitched, and bandaged all their wounds appropriately, down to the smallest gash. And perhaps oddest of all, he gorged himself on a fraction of the fish, deer, bird, nuts, berries, and water Shi's team had stocked up on, and would quickly empty the chakra and stamina gained from the consumption into each of his allies, taking turns between each of them, and cutting his palm raw with all the blood he was giving up. The act of constantly stuffing yourself only to grow hungry again as you bled out the nourishment would probably become mentally draining for most after the first try, let alone how it felt physically, but Taneda kept to it. And last but not least, just as he sought rest, Taneda set a series of chakra string triggered traps up about the cave entrance, the hidden mist from before the battle still obscuring the cave entrance and surrounding area well enough.

Finally, as he finished his tasks, Taneda popped a Zōketsugan into his mouth, and promptly collapsed face first onto the ground, unceremoniously.


----------



## Laix (May 31, 2014)

_Ryoko Hyūga_
 THE CHUNIN EXAMS
*PART 6*



 _ "Why am I fighting for a truth that isn't mine?"_
 ___________________________​_*WELCOME TO THE 10 O'CLOCK NEWS*_














​
 "Good evening citizens of Konoha, I'm Kate Okata. The Konoha Environment Agency has issued a stark warning that for the next ten days all leeches are to be given protected status after footage of a genin contestant in the Chūnin Exams capturing and attempting to eat a leech was broadcast live, inspiring children across the globe to hunt and eat leeches." Kate shuffles her papers before continuing with a professional face. "But now, we take you live to the main streets of Konoha where a live chase is going on! Over to you, Himiko."

 The television screens tuned in to capture the latest were now being shown live footage of Himiko Sasegawa, who is stood on a tall building with her cameraman zooming in on three small figures running from a horde of official shinobi.

 "Yes Kate, I'm here in Downtown Konoha where escaped Level 5 prisoner Dr. Yui Kuriyama is currently outrunning the Konoha Police Force with her accomplices Ryoko Hyūga and Suzume Sato. The public are advised to remain indoors and not attempt to get involved with the chase under any circumstances."

Footage zooms in to get a pixelated shot of Ryoko's panicked face as she converses with Suzume, who yells an answer back at her before dropping the two of them on to the ground, allowing them to run on their own.

"It is unclear exactly where they are going, but its worth noting that Natsu Nakano's home is just a few streets away and given that he was the one responsible for Yui's incarceration, they may be out for revenge. Back to you, Kate."
___________________________
​
 Wanted by the government, the girls take a sharp left and begin sprinting up the hill towards the Nakano mansion with the police and media beginning to lose them. Before heading in however, the trio leap into the front garden of the mansion and hide within the bushes. They remain there for around three minutes until the coast is clear. Since trouble was gone, Yui deactivated her Creation Rebirth with panted breath.

When they climbed out, they turned their attention to the heavily guarded entrance of the Nakano Mansion where two suited guards stood outside with their eyes covered by their sunglasses.

"The last thing we need is to draw attention to ourselves..." Yui hissed as they ducked behind a bush. Ryoko reactivated her byakugan and took a closer look at the side of the building. When she found what she was looking for, she grabbed the hands of Suzume and Yui and led them through the cover of the shrubbery.

"There's a secret entrance straight into the kitchen down the side. From there, we'll find Natsu!" 

The girls quickly dashed down the side of the sprawling estate, eventually finding the said stone door. Suzume used her sword and sliced it through the small space between the hinge and the door, cutting through the lock so they could enter. As Ryoko predicted, they were in the grand kitchen fitted with white wood cabinets and oak surfaces. Every appliance available on the market was fitted into this kitchen, showing just how affluent the Nakano family was.

"The coward is probably hiding in his study!" Suzume noted, moving through the kitchen to the grand staircase.

"Wait! I can... I can see something... There's someone here."

Doing as ordered, the petite blonde took a step back. "A guard?" 

"No... A much stronger chakra...I can't quite tell where they are however, its strange so... Be careful."

"Okay, Entitled-san!" With Suzume taking the forefront, they exited the kitchen and quickly dashed up the staircase before the guards stood outside the door noticed. Taking a left at the top, they ran down a set of winding corridors decorated with paintings of what Suzume assumed to be Edie's ancestors when they finally came to the double-door entrance to Natsu's study. Yui stepped in front and swung open the doors with an austere frown.

However, what they was greeted with a sight that made them blink twice. Instead of a startled Natsu Nakano, there was a blonde who upon first glance they thought was Edie. Sat on his desk in just an open loose white shirt and stockings with her legs crossed suggestively was a beach blonde with honey golden eyes. When she saw the trio enter the study, a small smile formed on her peach lips.




"Looking for something?" 
​


----------



## Laix (May 31, 2014)

_Ryoko Hyūga_
 THE CHUNIN EXAMS
*PART 7*



 _ "Why am I fighting for a truth that isn't mine?"_
 ___________________________​
 Her voice sounded identical to Edie's  entitled tone.

  Yui and Ryoko exchanged confused glances, trying to make  sense of what was going on. Except for hair which was longer and richer  in colour along with her caramel eyes, she was Edie Nakano. None of  this made sense, Ryoko couldn't think of even a convoluted reason as to  why Edie is here with dyed hair and eye contacts posing like a whore on  her father's desk.

"Edie-chan? Is that you?"  Suzume wondered forward with a glimmer of hope in her eyes, reaching  out to touch her goddess. Edie let a soft chuckle escape her lips before  hopping off the table, kneeling down to her sister's height to caress  her cheek.

"Yes, its me honey. I left the Chūnin Exams to-"

*-CHINK!-*
​
With no prior warning, Suzume had plunged her sword into 'Edie's' abdomen. 

"As if! Edie-chan would never dress like such a slut!"

However, instead of blood being drawn, it was a  sparkling, hard substance known as diamond. When she looked up, the  woman was completely coated in diamond. Everything from her hair to her  eyes to even her clothes was made of pure, shining diamond. This was why  her sword didn't even chip the surface and only left a very faint  scratch.

Ryoko lunged forward to try and help the tricked  blonde with a cry. But at her distance, she wasn't fast enough. With a  condescending laugh, the imposter slammed her diamond fist into Suzume's  cheek, sending her tumbling past her comrades and crashing through the  wall they just passed through. Despite laying in her own crater, Suzume  only took roughly half the damage dished out thanks to her iron trait.  Unfortunately, half the damage of a point-blank hit from pure diamond  was enough to break a few bones at the very least.

"Suzume! Are you okay!?" The Hyūga asked, kneeling next to the samurai. She simply nodded, wiping the blood from her cheek.

"You're going to pay for that, Imposter!"  She declared, pointing her great sword towards the chuckling woman. Yui  stood between her rescuers and the mysterious woman, adjusting her  glasses.

"Who are you, devious scum?"

"My name is Freyja and I  bring a message directly from Mr Nakano. He is sorry he couldn't be  here to greet you upon your escape from prison, but assures you that he  is doing everything within his great, wonderful power to ensure your  swift return to prison - all of you, that is." While no longer  sounding like Edie, her voice sounded slightly robotic, perhaps because  of the diamond layers. She cocked her head to the side with a very  bitchy smile. While she may not be Edie, she sure acted like her. "And lastly, Mr Nakano would like to inform you that all three of you are banned from these premises with immediate effect."

Freyja deactivated her diamond defense and  snapped her fingers, signalling six guards to grab the girls with one of  each of their arms.

"You all have a splendid time now - in prison~"

"You won't get away with this! You can't! This is... This is illegal!!"  Ryoko tried her best to resist but it was futile. A seventh man appeared  and delivered three separate injections to each of them. Seconds after  the liquid entered her bloodstream, Ryoko could feel her consciousness  slipping away. The last thing she saw was the pursed lips and glaring  eyes of Freyja, watching the girls be unlawfully imprisoned by a corrupt  political kingpin.

With the three unconscious heroes taken away to  their Level 5 containment facilities, Freyja turned to her right. There  was Natsu Nakano, emerging from a hidden passage via a revolving  bookcase. 

"Don't you forget now, Natsu..."  She pranced her way over towards him, stroking his stubbled chin with  her claw-like nails. He instinctively flinched upon feeling her touch.

 "You owe us."​


----------



## Kei (May 31, 2014)

_[The Dedicated Shrine Maiden of the Sea; Kei Sili]
[Mission Liquid Time Event]
[Part Three; Flustered]_​

Kei looked at the street signs and started to get nervous, but she clutched her fist tightly and swallowed any nervousness that was in her heart. She remembered these signs, but more importantly she remembered the way the street looked when she came here before. If she just followed her heart, maybe she won?t get lost with these other two girls. Kei rounded a corner and she almost jumped for joy, just a bit in front of them was a sign of an apartment complex. An apartment complex she memorized five times each time she made a trip to. Not even 20 minutes into the mission and Kei felt as though this was story worthy.

As they made their way towards the apartment complex Kei pulled out a piece of paper with the apartment number 2B. Kei listened as she led them up the stairs, her head slowly turned back when Kei heard between Kirisaki and Edie. Her face flushed red as she thought about it, was it romantic or was it unrequited love? Kei silently cheered for Kirisaki in the love department but with that being thought maybe Edie was a nice girl. Kirisaki was in love with her, so that meant something right?

"Kyo Minami is a rapist, an evil rapist. He's never kissed me and he never will... To suggest such rumours is slander and I can sue you for everything you have. Then again, you have... Nothing, so I would just fuck you up instead."​
Kei almost fell on absolutely nothing, but she quickly turned around. She took it back, Kirisaki must been some sort of depraved sexual deviant that must like verbal tongue lashings, because this girl could gave them out.  It was almost her words tore through the skin, but not only that she?ll come back and pour salt and lemon.  Kei felt a huge weight on her shoulders as the girl continued on her spite filled rant and Kei put herself in front of Kirisaki. 

?Please stop!? She said but her voice was almost cracking, she stepped in front of Kirisaki without a plan and now Edie was going to chew her out for it. ?Um?Please?We are teammates now, so try to be nice! And plus?I?Kyo is?Kyo is my best friend! So please refrain from saying such horrible things about my friend!?

The blood began to rush through Kei?s face and she could feel herself warming up.  She called Kyo her best friend, when in truth it was the only friend she had. Kei felt the weight on her shoulder get bigger and her stomach tighten, and now she was truthfully a horrible person.  Though before she could think about it any longer, the door to a room open, and a woman?s head popped out. 

?Can you please keep it down sweeties?? The woman asked before giving them a good look, ?Are you guy?s ninjas??

Kei weakly nodded, ?Yes??

?Oh! So you must be here for the mission I asked for, here come inside.? She said as she motioned them inside. ?I thought ninjas were supposed to be the silent and deadly type, I could hear you guys from outside my room.?


----------



## Atlantic Storm (May 31, 2014)

*Ren Houki, Capture the Flag XIX*

Despite his poker face showing an air of composure and cool, Ren was completely exhausted both mentally and physically. He'd expected the Chūnin Exams to be a moonwalk, but more and more challenges popped up, gradually whittling away at his stamina. And now he was left in a state where he probably couldn't even create a clone or transform, let alone fight. His plan was to set up a barrier to block off the cave, so that there was no chance of an attack while they rested and recuperated, but the boy had overestimated his chakra capacity. The chances of him being able to use gofū kekkai in this state were completely zero.

Which was why, when Taneda came in and still had the energy to make makeshift beds with his jutsu, Ren was completely amazed. _"Just how much stamina does he have? He's surely spent more chakra than me at this point..."_ He observed. Along with this, his ability to siphon off stored or replenished chakra from food also intrigued Ren. He wasn't a scientist like Taneda, but the mechanics of the jutsu interested him: if he could give chakra, then did he have a corresponding jutsu to take chakra as well? And what was the limit to this ability? Though, based on how the chakra seemingly came in very small fragments, he suspected that the white haired boy couldn't give off too much at once. Although a part of that may also be related to the fact he was sharing amongst three people at once.

Still, his presence was a godsend. Ren wasn't sure if he would have been able to survive all this if he hadn't magically come along. Among other things, his trust and, to a degree, child-like naivety reminded him a lot of Makoto's. With almost no hesitation or caution, he just popped in a pill and passed out on the ground. Did he trust them that unconditionally? It was baffling, in a way, but also amazing, particularly to someone who had been taught not to trust from a young age. Even as fatigue threatened to have him fall asleep just as the rest of his group did, the Houki worked on tying ninja wire around his briefcase in a way that if someone tried to touch it, he would be alerted.

But immediately after that, he passed out, falling onto one of the improvised stretchers Taneda had made.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (May 31, 2014)

*Makoto Ha, Beach Party XXX*

Makoto braced himself to perform a leg-sweep in order to counter the animalistic girl's charge towards him, and then after she'd tripped over, it'd be all over. His foot would be on her abdomen, in a way where even if she exerted force, she would not be able to use her acrobatics. Unfortunately, life did not always work out so well. Outside interference from a very late guest led to complications occurring; the complications of Akane tripping up and ending up bound before she could attack.

He ran between them, looking between Akane and Taneda as he tried to articulate himself in the politest way possible. "Um, we were having a sparring session just now, so could you please leave the area until it's done? I want a fair match, and I don't want bystanders to get hurt." Makoto said.


----------



## Laix (May 31, 2014)

_Edie Nakano_
* THE CHŪNIN EXAMS*
   *PART 37*



By now, Edie and Katsuyu had moved into the inside of a tree to spend the night. Somehow a cave-like whole had been carved in the great tree but she wasn't complaining - added with the warmth of body pillow Katsuyu, she was as close to the luxury of her king size bed as she was going to get in this forsaken forest. But as she leaned against a makeshift pillow made of smashed branches with her body tucked underneath her blanket, there was something she was missing, something she was craving. It was a certain type of warmth, one that she had felt just earlier on.

 It was in _his _arms.

When he cradled and consoled her after that whole debacle over her regenerative abilities, he had a warmth to him that wasn't human. Now she thought about it, it must've been part of his clan's abilities. Being held by Kyo Minami was like being held by a radiator on the worst winter night, and she hated it. She hated these thoughts, they were poison to her. The only thing she could do was distract herself, right?

"Anyway, continuing with the story..." Edie adjusted herself next to Katsuyu who listened intently. 

_*- Three Weeks Prior to the Exam*_

_*-THUD-*_

Kuriyama tossed Edie on to the floor of her office like a bag of trash before shutting the door behind her.

"Ugh..." Nakano groaned as she rolled on to her back in pain. "You silly old hag! What was that for!?"

"Edie, you really need to stop insulting the teachers like that," The headmistress suggested, taking a seat at her desk. She adjusted her strawberry red glasses before preceding. "Miss Sasegawa has enough on her plate with her divorce! She doesn't need some bratty, entitled little girl embarrassing her in front of a class full of students. I'm well within my rights to issue a fixed term exclusion of lets say... two weeks?"

"Hohohohohohohohohohoho!!" This time she couldn't help it, she had to laugh at Miss Kuriyama's attempts to scare her. Climbing to her feet, Edie brushed the dirt off her plaid skirt and straightened her blazer before taking a seat opposite Kuriyama, crossing her legs. 

"Lets be honest - in fact, you be honest. Would you really expel me? My father will withdraw his funding if I'm withdrawn from the Academy..." With a cocky smile, she leaned over the desk and stared Kuriyama straight in the eye. "And that would be _really_ bad, wouldn't it?"

Yui scowled at the blonde who thought she had everyone wrapped around her finger. The worst part was however that Edie Nakano was right. If Kuriyama kicked Edie out, the Academy would lose 70% of its funding and probably be forced to close down.

"Hmph, well if you want to avoid being put on toilet cleaning duty for an entire year, Miss Nakano..."

Edie gasped in horror at her suggestion. Now that was something she couldn't escape. Her father would only get involved if she was removed from the school. If she was punished for bad behaviour however, that would be another thing...

"Okay, so you're playing it that way, huh?" Edie tilted her head to the side with a raised eyebrow.

"What game are we playing Edie? I'm going to give you three options. Clean the toilets for a year, have a fixed term expulsion or you can do a little favour for me that would actually benefit the both of us."

Interested by that last option, Edie leaned back in her seat with her arms folded.

"Go on."

"You ever heard of the Shikkotsu Forest?"

"No."

"Well you're in luck! That's where you're headed! I want you to pay a visit."

Confused, the blonde looked around to see if the plant pot or the painting of Sakura Haruno understood what Kuriyama was saying. Blanks from both of them.

"I don't get it... What am I doing once I get there?"

With a coy smile, Kuriyama simply shrugged before reaching into her desk and pulling out a map and a blank scroll. The map detailed the location of the Shikkotsu Forest while the scroll appeared to have no relevance what-so-ever.

"You leave today. Off you go now dear! And shut the door on your way out."

"Ugh!" Edie leaped up from her seat and grabbed the items Yui laid out on the table, stuffing them in her handbag before storming out of the room. "Stupid bitch..." She muttered under her breath.

"What was that?"

"I said...!" The Nakano stepped through the door and gripped the gold handle. "Have a nice day ♥!"
​


----------



## Kei (May 31, 2014)

_[Chunin Exam; Forest of Death
Spices
Kyo Minami; Zyana]_​
Kyo watched Zyana slow breathing despite being against a tree and with no warmth. She went to sleep pretty fast. The sound of all the night life coming out was something that Kyo was worried about, because troubles always brewed at night. Cowards came out night picking off the people who fought through the day and were tired.  Kyo felt his body tighten with that thought, he was ready to fight if he had to. 

Teach those dogs that came out at night why they should fear the sun, but he stayed seated next to Zyana. He had to protect his own first, but that thought made him think of someone that ran into the forest.

That someone whom was probably still tracking through the forest right about now and was too much of an idiot to rest. Kyo looked down at the ground as he thought about her. What he wanted to do was track down the forest and grab her by her pretty blonde hair and drag her back to them. He wanted to yell at her for being an idiot and then force the girl to eat something. That is what he wanted to do, but he didn?t move. He looked over to Zyana and relaxed his position, the thought of what his clan might say or what his village might think of him when he abandon his own to run after a girl from Konaha.

A girl from Konaha who didn?t even like him and who probably didn?t even consider him a friend. Kyo ran his fingers through his hair as he forced himself to close his eyes. She ran away because she wanted to, if she wanted to be alone then he would leave her alone.

??Hot?? Kyo opened his eyes to Zyana complaining about the heat, but he kept the fire low and to him it was pretty cold. ??Kyo?Hot??

?Oh!? Kyo moved over away from the girl and with a slight open of one of her eyes she smiled, ?Sorry about that?Fennikkusu thing??


?Ah...Abnormal body heat?? She said as she turned towards him, ?At first I didn?t notice but I was wondering why despite the air blowing I felt hot.?

Kyo smiled weakly, ?I never considered it abnormal?I think being around my family so much I?m kind of use to the heat.?

Zyana straightened up on the tree, ?It?s your turn, get some rest?I?ll watch over you??

?Thanks?? Kyo said as he leaned back against the tree, but no matter how much he tossed and turned he couldn?t really fall asleep.  The thought of that idiot girl ran through his head like a plague runs across a continent.  

?Clear your mind?Don?t think?Just sleep. Or I could knock you out myself.? Zyana said and Kyo shook his head quickly, ?Then just sleep.?


----------



## Kei (May 31, 2014)

_[The Dedicated Shrine Maiden of the Sea; Kei Sili]
[That Man...]
[Chapter One; Brewing]_​
Behind the shrine, a little bit further out into the woods and across a beaten path there was a lake. A lake that connected to the sea and it was the only place of true meditation for the Sili family. The water sparkled in the sunlight and trees grew everywhere, there was even a slight waterfall. That was where Miki trained day in and day out, that is where her mother and father went to meditate. Kei didn?t really go because despite the beauty, she didn?t like being alone. Being alone in this natural beauty was the worse, because she felt as though she didn?t belong.

Though she knew who did belong, and it was her sister. The way she stood underneath the water fall and allowed the water to cascade down upon her. She looked like she was made just for this area and everything at this moment was for her. Kei shuffled her knees closer to her chest as she watched her sister meditate underneath the water fall. 

If she was asked who the most beautiful girl was, Kei would instantly say her sister, and no one would probably argue with her. Kei allowed her hands to rest on the ground underneath her as she thought. Kei had a sister who was so beautiful, talented, and strong. Kei felt herself grip the ground, despite her total admiration of her sister, but something was boiling inside of her. Even though she knew everything about her sister and adored her?.Kei still felt uneasiness when it came down to her.

?Earth to Kei! Kei!? Miki called out causing the girl to jump, ?I was calling you forever, is something on your mind??

Kei smiled and shook her head, ?No just day dreaming??

Miki sat next to Kei as they looked out towards the lake. Miki?s clothes hung tightly to her body and Kei turned away. Not because she was ashamed to see her sister, but it was just the fact that compared to Kei she was developed in the right ways. 

?Are you that bored with coming with me here? Well suck it up this is your punishment for coming home late and not only that not getting your sister anything when you promised!? Miki said obviously upset over the whole thing about last night, but she was the only one. 

Kei didn?t know what upset her the most about last night Yomi?s being rude towards her or her parent?s lack of care in her direction. She was expecting something, yelling, screaming, but in the end she got nothing but a welcome home.

?Sorry about yesterday?.? Kei said, ?I was helping this old lady out and got a bit dirty on the way there, so she dressed me up.?

Miki looked at her, ?I?m telling the truth!?

The half-truth, but it was still the truth in a way. Though it seemed as Miki took it as she had finished staring daggers into her and turned away, with that being done Kei released a sigh of relief. 

?Well?Alright?? Miki said, ?How about you train with your sister? Some ninjutsu training or some genjutsu? Let?s have some fun!?

?Yeah?Let?s!?


----------



## Olivia (May 31, 2014)

*Kirisaki Shinkō*
*Mission: Secret Lovers?*

Edie's words about Kyo sounded like her normal banter. That he was some sort of rapist out to get Edie, just like every other guy that Edie had met. You'd almost think that every male Edie interacts with is controlled by a male that holds a lot of thirst. Regardless I let her words fall way side as I could just assume that she was making shit up.

But then she came along with my insults, just slinging one after another. It was obvious that she was just making this stuff up as she went along, but I honestly could say it was amusing. After getting to know Edie, it was this very same response that I could expect, and so that's why I wasn't bothered. After she finished her lie filled speech, I retorted:

"You're calling me a lesbian, but you said you'd 'fuck me up' since I didn't own anything of value. Doesn't that make you the lesbian?"

I knew I took her statement out of context, but it was still a little fun to mess around with her. But when we neared the apartment where I could assume that our mission took place, I couldn't help but notice Kei's hesitance. Ever since Edie made the comment about Kyo it seemed as if she was constantly battling something in her mind. But quickly she turned on her heel to face us as she declared:

 ?Um?Please?We are  teammates now, so try to be nice! And plus?I?Kyo is?Kyo is my best  friend! So please refrain from saying such horrible things about my  friend!?

I was a little shocked. I knew Edie railed people up, but it almost seemed as if this girl was on the verge of tears. I felt sorry for getting Edie into that state, as I had been the one that started it. I wanted to say something to comfort the blue-haired girl but then the door to the apartment flung open, with a women standing in the doorway.

?Can you please keep it down sweeties? Are you guy?s ninjas??

After wearily answering her questions she motioned for us to come in, also making some comment about how ninjas were supposed to be quiet. Upon entering I noticed the apartment hadn't been all that big, I could instantly see the living room and the kitchen, and three doors. I could assume one was a bedroom, another a bathroom, and I had no idea what the last one could be for. But all in all it looked pretty small.

Not only that, but it was furnished like they lived in a oldies fifty-style (Granted in this shinobi worlds the 'fifties' never existed, but I digress). The couches looked a bit stiff but the women motioned us to go sit down, so I went to go take my seat. She sat down at the table across from us as she said:

"Well let's get down to business. As my mission statement said, my sweet honey bun has been disappearing for long period of time after work. He doesn't give me the attention he use to. At first I just thought it was because he had a long day at work and didn't give it much mind, but after the third time it became too coincidental. Please see what he's doing. Here's  of him and his work address. Follow him after he's done working to see what he's doing."

 I wondered what I should say, I was almost at a loss for words. I've never been in a situation where someone I trust betrays me, or even has the inkling that they betrayed me, so I didn't know what would be right or wrong to say. I decided to go with my gut instinct and said:

"Well I can't speak for my teammates, but I hope that we can prove your suspicions to be false. But the more time we spend here the more time we waste tracking him. Kei you know how the village is laid out so you can lead us there. We can make a plan for when we approach the building. Does that sounds good to everyone?"
​


----------



## Bringer (May 31, 2014)

*Hado Terumi*

His water stream connected with the conceited girls body; sending her flying into a tree. Hado grimaced... That wasn't supposed to happen. He just wanted to push the girl out of the way of Hakaizen's attack, not harm her. What was done was done, and the duo watched as Edie got up and began to ramble on how Hado had saved Hakaizen. What did she mean, was she suggesting she was a capable shinobi? The emerald eyed teen doubted that. 

Moments passed and Hakaizen was in a clearer state of mind than before. The red haired shinobi's next tactic was one most shinobi rarely used... Being the bigger person. By doing this he not only got on Edie's nerves but also comes out on top in the situation. With the dumb blonde humiliated the pair began to walk off. Hado turned to Hakaizen. "Don't worry about it, sometimes people make me blow my fuse too."

As they continued to leave the scene the ivory haired boy turned around slightly curious, and to his surprise he saw the girl who he had underestimated punch a tree. Even more surprisingly wrist didn't snap, instead her fist completely tore through the wood as if it was paper. _"W-Wow."_ Perhaps he did save Hakaizen back there instead of the spoiled kunoichi. With his interest peaked he grabbed Hakaizen and pulled him behind a tree to hide so he could observe Edie some more.

"Sorry, I just wanna see what she'll do next." He whispered as he watched the girl brought her thumb to her mouth and bit it drawing blood. _"What is she?"_ And then suddenly she brought her palm down to the ground, and a puff of smoke emerged. When the smoke cleared what was revealed was a giant slug. _"Holy fuck."_ This girl could summon slugs? He smiled wide, so she had super strength, could shrug off being launched into a tree, and could summon a giant slug. While this didn't really seem impressive to most shinobi, it was for Hado. He was sort of new to the ninja thing, and back in Kirigakure usually he'd only see water style. So this was refreshing.

Moments later the girl and her slug left the scene, meaning the two teens didn't need to hide anymore. "Did you see that! She summoned a slug!" The boy was amazed and then turned to Hakaizen. "I know this isn't the place for this... Considering a growing fire will probably be here in a few minutes but what can you do? Back in Kirigakure all I see is water, water, water... " He paused.... He had lost all his professionalism and was probably acting like a child. He cleared his throat."How about a light spar? I know we should be looking for the flag, but it might be... Educational if we fought each other." The teen was shaking in anticipation.


----------



## Cjones (May 31, 2014)

*Chunin XV*

?Hang?on?Marietta-san.? Ran grunted as she tried to pull the other girl back up onto the back of the avian. His flight patterns had become erratic, going as far as to propel himself into the trees of the forest in order to shake off their backs. Finally able to grasps onto Marietta?s arms with both hands, Ran braced herself and with all her might she pulled her companion back atop the bird just as he slammed himself against the bole of a tree once again. A shrill screech filled the air as jolted off the surface of the plant and shot himself with even greater speed through the forest. 

?We have to get off this thing.? Ran spoke as she began rummaging through her pack. ?Marietta-san, can you move?? She asked concerned. 

Marietta?s breathing had become rasp, holding onto the area around her sternum, she winced as pain shot through her body. There was a ?snap? she had heard during their last go around, when she was jammed between the weight of the bird and the unyielding tree. The area was already injured during the initial skirmish, but that last impact was enough for them to completely give way. She knew that if things continued to go on like this for any longer, they?d be in trouble as she herself was close to being on her last leg. 

?This? This is nothing, you got me? But what are you looking for?? She looked at Ran who nervously ran through her pack for anything that could help them get out of this situation. ?This?ll do.? She exclaimed. Pulling out a round metallic contraption. A whirling sounds, as if the turn of a gear, emitted from it as Ran began snapped the object in half and began pulling translucent thread from out of it. Marietta looked on as Ran steadied herself, twirling the end of the wire in her hand and hurling towards the ground. It spun around a massive branch several times over before catching. Quickly the wire on her end began violently shooting out the further away they became. 

?Hold onto me Marietta-san.? Ran?s arm hooked around her side with Marietta?s arm around her neck, before they both jumped off the avian. They held on tight to another as the strong gust of wind surrounded them in their free fall. Steadily they began to turn into the air, the wire finally still and stiff as they ground slowly came into their sight. Clicking a button on the side of the circular shape, the wire loosened and began receding back before both ends finally clicked together as they reconnected. The duo skidded across the ground with small clouds of dust kicking up behind them before finally coming to a stop, a pretty great distance away from their predator. 

?O-oh, it actually worked? S-surprising?? Marietta?s eyebrow quivered as she listened to girl speak, rather nervously, about what just happened.

?Hold up, wait a minute. Did you just say ?Oh, it actually worked?? To me?? Ran jumped back, startled, while scratching the side of her face. Her eyes darted from side to side as thought of some excuse, but the look of anger that appeared on Marietta?s face made that near impossible to do. 

?Uh, well, y-you s-s-see, um, not exactly.? She whispered lowly, fiddling with her fingers. That wasn?t going to appease Marietta, however. 

*?WHAT THE FU-?* Marietta prepared to roar. ?Are you two alright?? A familiar voice interjected arriving on the scene. 

?Oh, Masami-kun. You?re alright.? Ran excitedly ran up to her while Masami chuckled. ?That boy you got into it with?? Marietta spoke up as she tried to stand.

?He will not be bothering us again, I assure you.? Masami simply smiled weakly.

?Well, all that leaves us with is?? 

*HhhhhhrrrrrraaaaaaHHHHHH*

?That.? Its cry carried through the forest, whistling amongst the trees, the pear of its rings rung through the air. It seemed their bird friend was far from through with them and was on his way back for another round against the three. 

?So, young ladies, what are we to do about our avian aggressor?? The door was open for any ideas. 

?We kill it, but that begs the question of how exactly are we going to do that.? Marietta answered. 

?What do you suggest then, Marietta-san?? Masami didn?t really want to kill it, but it seems the beast was leaving them with little choice in the matter. Marietta ran her finger against the full length of her neck, from ear to ear. ?Cut its head off. Typically tactic to make sure the enemy is dead.? Marietta stated. 

?I understand Marietta-san; however, how exactly will we ?cut? the head off such a giant creature?? That was their greatest obstacle in killing it, just the sheer size of it alone. ?Umm, I may have an idea.? Ran finally spoke up from the back. 

?It?ll take a little effort, but I think we can pull it off!? 

---

The silence of the forest was such that one could even here a pen drop amongst its expansive size. The cry of the massive avian lingered in the air as the other monstrous creatures of the forest refused to make themselves known as long as it was on the prowl. In the middle of a particularly part of the forest stood the Senju princess, Masami, her hands locked in front of her as she stood poised and as still as a statue. She waited patiently as the thunderous flap of the avian?s wings steadily grew louder and near deafening, just as its silhouette began to appear ahead of her. It soared to the sky with its eyes set on Masami. 

*HhhhhhrrrrrraaaaaaHHHHHH*

It bellowed as it dove down to the earth, it?s stomach barely scraping the beads of grass beneath the forest floor. Promptly Masami eyes shot open as her hands began to swiftly go through several seals. The earth beneath the bird erupted in a number of spears, piercing the mammoth creature?s underbelly, it howled in pain, but refused to stop. The bird continue on its way, opening its mouth large and wide to engulf Masami. The spears continued jetting out of the ground. They were small but numerous, and just enough to slow the bird down, until it suddenly came to a complete stop. 

From among the trees, Ran appeared, following to the ground. Barely visible to the naked it eye, but in her hand were the two ends of the translucent wire that she kept. A great length of it was wrapped around parts of the trees. The bird?s head entering into the open space between the two ends. Using the trees as support ran sandwiched its head in-between the wire, cutting into its throat. The bird thrashed about trying to escape, but Masami quickly transformed her hand and bound the birds legs and wings in numerous branches as Ran pulled as tight as she could on the wire, until a point where a small trickle of blood slide down the wire and onto her hands. 

?Now, Marietta-san/Now, Marietta-san.? They both hollered. 

A mighty shadow loomed over the head of the caught avian. She made it look effortless, as Marietta twirled through the air with a giant bole of a tree, easily three times her size, aimed directly at the bird?s neck. 

*BAM*

Like a baseball bat the makeshift weapon collided with the side of its neck with great force, that immediately the head of the bird tore from its shoulders and was sent soaring into another part of the forest. Its body hit the ground with a thud of dead weight, followed behind by Marietta and the giant trunk she used to bat it with. The girl immediately feel to one knee as she breathe like an asthmatic trying to catch her breathe. Ran and Masami ran over to her side, giddy with excitement that they had finally got rid of such a nuisance. 

We did it.? Ran exclaimed. 

?I must say that?it is very shocking.? Masami laughed. 

??fucking birds.? ​


----------



## Bringer (May 31, 2014)

*Ryu Reikon*

He stared at the snake that had emerged from the glowing light of the egg. This was... His animal? He hated to admit it... But this bothered him. Why was it bothering such a sensible person as himself? This whole egg thing was stupid in the first place... But shouldn't of he had a dragon. The young prince's mind wandered. He remembered when the meeting he had with his sister right before he left the Reikon Clan.

_____________________________________

Ryu stood before the giant doors that led to the queens throne room. Or should he say his sisters throne room? Ordering the guards that protect the door to stand aside he pushed the doors and walked on through to see the elegant room filled with expensive decor.  Luxurious red carpet, furniture made out of gold and silver, a giant chandeliers, and of course steps that led to the throne. This was a huge contrast compared to his bedroom, which was bland by choice. All that mattered was necessities, who in their right minds would need furniture made of pure gold? His mother of course... Spending fortune on pointless luxuries. Idiotic... That superficial woman's mind was truly poisoned by self image. Despite that though... She was a loving woman. _"I guess I should say it was a shame her and father passed away."_

At that remained of his parents were fading memories and useless materials. _"Though I'd be lying..._

The teen continued to walk forward into the throne room until he reached the steps that led to the throne... Immediately his eyes met his sisters as he began to walk up the steps. After he reached the top of the steps he bowed. "What a honor to be summoned by the queen." He spoke with a monotone voice, not even expressing an ounce of emotion in his words. 

Hisanna, the queen of the Reikon clan, and the older sister of Ryu sighed. She removed her expensive tiara and handed it to one of her guards, and then stood up, feeling it would be the right thing to do to address her brother while standing than sitting. "Ryu, you are both my brother and prince of the clan. There is no need to refer to me as queen." It appeared that she was trying to make an effort to sound compassionate, not because it wasn't genuine, but because her voice has become weary and she seemed so tired. 

"Is that an order my queen?" It seems even when he attempts to be condescending his voice still lacks any expression. Ryu hadn't noticed how old his sister had looked until now, despite her being only twenty. Has the burden of the crown really caused her this much stress? He also noticed the bags under her eye, as he recalled Hisanna had been trained vigorously after their parents death so she could prepare for taking over as ruler of the Reikon Clan. The clan was draining the life out of her, both mentally and physically. Furthermore he's also heard rumors of the clan elders trying to find a suitor for Hisanna, considering the Doragon Tamashī kekkai genkai was dwindling. 

"I didn't call you here to bicker brother, I have a mission for you." She explained, with a justifiable irritated demeanor. Noticing she had just lost her patience, the queen tried apologizing."I'm sorr-" Only to be cutoff by her brother.

"Does this have anything to be with my behavior Hisanna?" He spoke calmly.

"No." She replied honestly, but continued. "But I have been meaning to speak to you about that." And so it began. He noticed the look on Hisanna's face changed... To that of one of guilt for she had not told this to her brother sooner. Ryu tilted his head. "When you were younger... You would ask questions, a lot. You always wanted to know how everything worked... Do you remember when grandmother died?" She asked her younger brother.


"Of course." He replied quickly because he wanted to see where she was going with this, but still kept his emotionless voice.


"Well father had rabbits imported to us to cheer us... To cheer me up and to distract our minds, however you would always ask questions. How did grandma die? What happens when you die? How does death occur? Mother and father were vague as possible since you were so young... In fact I'm sure you don't even remember this since you've probably repressed it... But you found those answers insufficient... So you sought out your own answers." The queen paused. Hisanna was surprised as it seems that Ryu's interest began to wane, but nonetheless she continued. "Next thing I knew I left you alone with the rabbits and when I returned you were standing there covered in blood with a kunai in your hand. I remember your exact words..." Ryu watched as his sister paused once again, but as always she picked right back up. "I just wanted to see what would happen if I stabbed them. I just wanted to see if they would die." There was silence between the siblings, until the older of the two broke it. "I'm sure you repressed it as a traumat-" The queen was cut off by the prince.


"Oh is that all? I thought you were going to tell me something important... Of course I remember that." He replied nonchalantly to the story, and here he thought she would reveal something unbelievable to him.

"Is that so..." The young ruler replied, now questioning her younger brothers sanity. "There is one more thing you should know..." She said urgently. Ryu's attention had been piqued again. Hisanna went on. "As you all know once a member of the Reikon Clan who posses the Doragon Tamashī learn how to utilize chakra they are given an egg of a dragon to raise. You surely recall your time you were given your egg years ago... and you-"

"And I smashed it to see what was on the inside." The boy interrupted. The two guards who stood beside queen Hasanna, Ryu's older sister looked enraged... However they wouldn't dare harm the prince.


The two guards who stood beside queen Hasanna, Ryu's older sister looked enraged... However they wouldn't dare harm the prince. The young queen nodded. "Yes you smashed it... And because of that you will never receive one...I'm sorry."

This news... Did surprise the young prince, but to be honest it was a reasonable thing to do. He lost his privileges... That's just how life works. Ryu understood consequences , and truth be told if it wasn't for his status as prince he would've have gotten the death sentence for what he did, even if he were a child at the time. "I see... So about this mission?"

Suddenly the guards interrupted. *"My queen... I'm afraid you've spent too much time conversing with prince Ryu. It is time for your meeting with the clan elders."*

Hisanna snapped. *"Just a minute!"* A strong breeze could be felt in the throne room. It was just then Ryu had realized the gap between him and his sister. The feeling he just felt sent a cold chill down his spine, her chakra was powerful. As the queen of the Reikon clan she had mastered all of the techniques of the Doragon Tamashī and was a force not to be trifled with. The guards seemed uneasy but kept their composure. The older sibling began explaining the mission. "I'll make it quick... You are to be relocated to Fuzengakure to solidify our alliance with them. I'm not sure for how long... But." To Ryu's surprise in a blink of an eye his sister was in front of him. The prince was suspecting an attack, but no... His sisters arms wrapped around him embracing him tightly, her hand caressing his hair. His eyes widened and the expression on his face could only be described in one word... 

Confusion.

Her voice now sounded so vulnerable, as if years of being deprived of her life had finally been unleashed. Was Hisanna actually holding back tears? "Ryu... No matter what don't die. You're the only family I have left. It's true that these last few years must have been terrible for the both of us... and I'm sorry I shut you out. I had no choice... I had the responsibility of the kingdom and crown, so please forgive me." Immediately the prince regained his usual demeanor... His sister was a fool. She didn't understand that it was normal for life to be hard, that she was simply being over dramatic. But still... He couldn't bear it. Seeing such a strong person so vulnerable made him feel vulnerable.
*
"My queen... You have wasted enough time as it is."* The guards interrupted.


Hisanna released her brother from her embrace, and said one more thing before leaving. "You better return. You hear me?" 

The guards and Hisanna left the throne room leaving the prince alone. He mumbled to himself. "Okay... I will."


----------



## Kei (May 31, 2014)

_[The Dedicated Shrine Maiden of the Sea; Kei Sili]
[That Man...]
[Chapter Two; Stron]
[Training; Ninjutsu]_​

Kei stepped into the water allowing the water to come up to her hips before stopping. Kei twirled around as she allowed herself to relax. Soon every little thing she worried her head over was gone. It was only her and the water. Kei smiled as she looked down and saw the tiny pebbles that made up the bottom of the lake. 

?Comfortable?? Miki yelled from across the bank, ?Alright you know the deal, submerge yourself and just release your chakra.?

Kei nodded her head as she allowed her body to lose its footing on the rocky bottom. The water began to encase over her as she snuck down to the bottom. The cold water tickled her skin and the air escaped her nose. Her lungs became slightly bothered by the lack of air but to actually compare it to an actual feeling it would be like someone rubbing the ends of a butter knife on her skin. She was in her element, she has been in her element for years, and holding her breath like this was no problem.

Kei moved deeper into the water as she began to relax even further, the tightness of her muscles, and the nervousness in her heart. She allowed them to seep out into the water. She didn?t want to feel anything but the water around her. Kei closed her eyes and as if stretching her own body, she released her chakra into the lake. 

Her chakra acted as a hand and she could feel it touching rocks, and she could feel the fishes around her. The crushing of the waterfall and the small bit of greenery that grew at the very bottom. She felt it all around her as if it was just another part of her body. She was the water and the water was her, they were closer than anything Kei could imagine. Her heart beat resounded in her ear as if someone was beating on a drum. 

As she kept her eyes closed she felt something enter her area of her senses and the first thing she did was reject it. Her chakra forced the water to create a huge pillar throwing the foreign item out, but then there was another, and Kei quickly forced her attention to where she felt that one went. 

Kei could feel her lungs burn and her body felt as though someone was stretching it, pulling it like a child pulled its mothers arm.  Although that didn?t stop the foreign objects from entering her range and each time she responded the pulling got tighter. Kei began to lower her range over the area she had, each tug made her lungs burn. She realized that she had to come up for air or else she might lose her control. Quickly she swam upwards and broke through the waters barrier.

Turning her body in the direction of the shore, she rubbed her eyes, ?How did I do?? She yelled out

?Come over and I?ll tell you!? Her sister yelled back, but in truth Kei?s felt so tired after doing that she couldn?t even get her arm to move. Though she forced herself to swim back to the bank and when she came out she was greeted with a towel, ?The towers were too tall, but the speed of which you did it was great, but you spent too much chakra in one direction and that what caused you to get tired fast. Next time section off so you won?t do that again.?

Her sister dried her hair, ?Do you want me to show you how it?s done?? Miki asked as she dried Kei?s hair. Kei looked up at her sister and smiled she was very lucky to have her.

?Ah there you are Miki?Oh Kei is with you?? Their father voice called out, and when Kei turned around she was greeted by him, an old man with a face that reminded her of an old warrior tale. Despite his rough appearance, he talked softly and kindly, different from their mother. 



?Father?? Miki said as she smiled at him, Kei nodded in his direction, ?Kei and I was training, she is really good father!?

Kei blushed, ?Hahaha?I?m not as good as you Miki!? She smiled

?Don?t worry Kei, one day you will be.? Their father said and Kei instantly looked down and nodded, ?But as of right now Miki you need to train the time is winding down and you need to prepare your body for the coming of Susano.?

Miki smiled as she turned towards her sister, ?You can watch your sister in action!?

?No Miki, she is a distraction?Kei you can go into the city if you like you aren?t needed her at this point.?


----------



## LunarCoast (May 31, 2014)

Keiichi Song said:


> _[Chunin Exams; Forest of Death]
> [Spices]
> [Kyo Minami;Zyana]
> ​_
> ...



Akarusa, Hatori
Spices Interaction​
?My wounds will require rest and I?m in no condition to move too much. On top of that I?m hungry and its getting cold. Night is falling and soon the real predators will be out?Right now I?m a sitting duck for anyone?Hatori?You are the only one of the three of us who has fully healed from his wounds.?

Hatori takes her words to heart, in the mist of everything that was going on in his mind he had completely forgotten she was badly wounded to from the brief encounter, or perhaps before that he could not tell he only assumed that she was hit by Ogama.

He ponders for a moment as if thinking upon his best course of action, at this stage Ogama and the flag were top priorities but he knew not of where the man had ran off too or who had the flag, if it was not already burned to ashes in the fire. He nods having made his decision.

"Sorry, I had completely forgotten you was badly wounded - much has happend in this past hour. Please go ahead and rest, it would be the greatest dishonour for me to leave you now after you had saved me. Me and April can keep watch over the night as sentries, it is the least I can do to repay my debt to you Komodo."

With this he steps off to the side seeming to now have regained full control of his body, and looked over his shoulder at Kyo, "I will extend the same offer to yourself, at this stage I would wager the flag is a impossability to obtain without allies, assuming that you even consider me a ally... eh?"


----------



## Kei (May 31, 2014)

_[The Dedicated Shrine Maiden of the Sea; Kei Sili]
[That Man...]
[Chapter Three; Sack]​_
Kei replayed the scene between the exchange between her sister and father. She wasn?t there, she was never there, but this was for the coming of Susano. This was because she had to get out of the way for Miki development. It was for Susano and as a shrine maiden she had to understand Miki important responsibility. She as a sister had a responsibility to bring out the best in her sister, and she was nothing but a steeping stool for her sister.

She was lower than her sister?

Kei stopped in her tracks and quickly slapped her cheeks, ?No! It?s not like that Kei! It?s not!? She told herself as she continued to walk through the streets of Fuzenkagure. The afternoon sun burned brightest and Kei slightly wondered if she should have changed clothes before leaving the shrine. Actually, Kei began to look around, where was she? Kei quickly looked around, her eyes darted from street to street sign but she couldn?t understand where she was.

This is what she got for mindlessly walking! Kei picked up her pace, if she kept walking she was bound to see something she noticed and when she did she?ll know where she wanted to go. Although, where did she want to go? Home wasn?t an option, Miki was going to train until late tonight and there was nothing to do around the shrines. And it wasn?t liked she talked much to anyone, she was shy and reserved. Kei was always nervous if she wasn?t working?

She thought about Jewels words, she was special and there was potential. What potential lay within a girl like her? Again Kei shook her head, what was with her? Why was she thinking about those negative things?

?Oi?Is that person dead?? A child voice made Kei stopped, ??He?s not moving??

A voice meant a person, a person meant a mind, and someone?s mind meant direction. Kei instantly followed the voice to be greeted with more voice of confused children. As she neared them, she saw the backs of academy school students poking a huge sack. Kei smiled as she neared them.

?Excuse me?? She called out and the kids instantly turned around, ?Do you know where we are??

The kids hesitated a moment before answering her, ?Uhh?Yeah we are on River Street?You know a little bit off of the academy.?

Kei smiled a bit, ?Do you know what direction to get me back to the main street??

??Lady you are an outsider??


?No! No! I?m not an outsider!?​The kids looked at her for a minute until the sack behind them moved and groaned. The kids jumped and hid behind her. They grabbed her shrine maidens top and gripped, she could fell them shivering. Kei turned around and smiled sweetly, her genjutsu slowly becoming into work and calming them down.


?Don?t worry big sis is here.? Kei said but they pointed behind her in the most calming fashion, Kei looked behind her and saw the huge sack was moving towards her. Kei released a deadly scream as she pushed the children, ?Run! Run and get help!!?

The three boys ran with all their might but Kei lost hope half way when they moved in opposite directions?She was a goner?

She felt a hand on her shoulder and felt her blood run cold within her. Her heart nearly stopped and her body broke out in a shiver. 

?I?m sorry?Madam?But may you help me?? The voice behind her asked, Kei turned around and was greeted by a man with half a face. His teeth were shown clearly and his left eye was completely sewn shut by the burnt flesh. Kei felt her lungs scream out as she released a powerful scream?.

_Before fainting?._​


----------



## luffy no haki (May 31, 2014)

*Uchiha Akaya/Liquid Time*

*White is not my lucky color VII​*
"Ugh..."a moan comes from his mouth as from under the sheets of the king sized bed Uchiha Akaya - currently known as Aragaki Tenma - came out. His head was hurting and it took a few moments for the boy to remember what the he was doing in that place. Looking at his hands, he realizes that they are bigger than usual, indeed his whole body is different than usual"I see, even after this I still have this appereance."he let out ina whisper; it seemed that the seal given to him by Mamoru was very effective. Akaya?s head turns to his right side, lying there still sleeping is the woman who during that night _turned him into a man_. The eyes of the ANBU immediately looked for a clock which he found just a moment later; 2:00 AM that was the hour displayed by the clockwise, it would be safe to assume that the party had not finished yet.

"Umm..."the sound made Akaya to look back to see at her, she was opening her eyes already. Once she rubbed them and got a clear image of the young man, the woman smiled. She enjoyed it as much as she thought she would, although it seemed that the guy needed more experience. She pulled of him until he was at her level and passed on to kiss him again, apparently she wanted to go at it for a second time"What were you doing? Leaving a lady such as myself alone after what happened is not something a gentleman does." and a burst of laughter was what Akaya had to hold back in his insides once she finished that sentence; a respectable lady indeed she was.

"Anyway..."she said positioning herself on top of the guy, the sheets covering them."About what I told you. Will you convince your father of joining us? it may be dangerous but having businesses with Akabane Rauji would leave you and your family worthy benefits."she stated, of course she wasn?t doing this for the sake of his family nor because she was interested in his father. She was doing it because of him, and that wasn?t necessarily something good. He raised his upper body still sitting on the bed and began to kiss and touch the same way as hours ago."I will think about it but..."he smiled and then a new and strong bite causes the woman to let out a scream of pain"There?s something I need to do first."he replied.

"A-and what would that be?"

"This"

Surprise. That was what could be perceived in the face of that fine female as two parallel trails of blood started to gush out from her mouth. Her widened eyes lowered themselves to see what just happened so she could believe it. The sheets were already getting stained with a red liquid, it was blood, her blood and there, under her left breast, Aragaki Tenma, as she knew the man before her, had his hand stuck inside her body. She wanted to scream, cry, run. She couldn?t believe what her eyes were seeing."W-why?"an almost inaudible whisper was everythinshe could let out as it reached Akaya?s ears and he looked with an empty, expressionless face at the woman who in a couple of hours taught him things no one else probably could.

"Because it?s my job"taking out his arm abruptly, he looked at the organ in his hand, a beating heart which he, without thinkig twice, squashed with his hand mecilessly. A moment later he got off the bed and reached another room, when he opened it he looked at the shower inside and entered; he needed to wash away the blood and everything that could tell on him. The mission was over, he only would take that shower and then would find Mamoru so they can leave the place, at least that is what was in his plans.

Once he finished putting his clothes on, Akaya opened the door. A known smell assaulted his nose, what the hell was going on?

"What the fuck are you doing here?"he asked in a hostile tone.

*"Don?t be so mean Aragaki Tenma-sama, or should I say: U-chi-ha A-ka-ya-kun?"*


----------



## Chaos Theory (May 31, 2014)

*Chūnin Exams|Akane*



luffy no haki said:


> _*Capture the Flag XVI *​_
> Both intruders looked at Akane and Mizuirono, those two newcomers were a complete pain despite not having done much just yet."Sayaka, get the one you want the most."the carrot-headed young man said before raising his mallet into the air as if it were a baseball bat. Holding it with his right hand, he makes a seal with his left and then grabs the weapon with it so it would be a two-handed grip. The metallic mallet began to glow for a second and that was the signal for the attack to start. With a rapid sequence of handseals, Sayaka used the Sunshin no jutus to attack the animal - part ner of Akana- by appearing behind it trying to land a heel kick from above. On the other hand, Ryo swung his weapon and stopped it mid way as the wind began to gather on one of the faces of the mallet"Compressed air bullet!!!"then, hekpet the swing going and a potent sphere of compressed air was fired at full speed towards Akane.
> 
> Not really caring about what may have happened with those two, the boy of the eyepatch spoke when he saw Akaya taking out a kunai, his last kunai."Now, now. Could you stop this already? I dont think you will be able to defeat us...Considering that I alone am more than enough for you three."Ryo commented basing his words on the current situation. That red-haired girl was pretty good, he was the kind to acknowledge skill and strength once he has seen a performance and Akane was skilled and had good instincts but that was as far as she went. Then he turned his gaze towards the Uchiha lad, the boy seemed to be trying to recover as much energy as possible; after all the girl didnt listen to his words and stayed there to fight, it was the right the decision to try to get some rest while thinking of a way out of that mess"I will say it straight, Konoha is not a place for you. I can see it just by your way of fighting, they have turned you into a hound dog. Whats the point of becoming an assassin for the sake of their pitiful goals? Come with us, uchiha. "his words drilling into Akayas brain. Those words may be true, Akaya had no reason to do everything he has done so far specially considering that he would never receive anything in exchange, still he wouldnt be swayed by those words.
> ...



*[Forest of Death; Konohagakure]​*​
[Chūnin Exams XXXIV, Pack Tactics]​

With a blistering right cross out of no where Akaya stops the action as the white haired Genin is sent spiraling from her fight with Mizuirono. The Uchiha looked invigorated, to say the least. But what Ryo nor Sayaka could see was what the Bestialgan allowed both Akane and sister Mizuirono to. To them, he was wrapped in an red coat of Chakra while his eyes reflected with heterochromia. "Cheap shots aren't any fair Ak-chan!" the white hair bitch complained while she smeared the blood from the cut on her lip. Akane snarled as she watched this, it was a green pulsing energy that she could see as Chakra flowed from the red-eyed woman's body to her face. Even the slight bruising and swelling went down as she healed herself. 


"Im sure you know how does pack fight, right? Let me a hand here then"

A low, guttural, growl rolled from her lips. A nod tells the boy that Akane was agreeable with this notion while Mizuirono leapt to his opposite side. Falling into the same feral stance as the boy the two ladies allowed their Chakra to waft off their bodies as they kick the Four Legged Technique back into gear. Sayaka, to her dismay, doesn't even get to get back to her feet before Akaya explodes into an all out assault on Ryo. The Chunin, though, didn't seemed all that concerned with the situation. Pulling that white knuckled grip even tighter he rears back into his baseball swinging posture. The fact that he was facing down three Genin this time didn't seem to bother him, he knew he was more powerful than any one of them. Hell, he was likely more powerful than all three combined. The handle lights with the power of his Wind Chakra as he cocks his weapon.

All he sees, though, is a blur of red mixed with a blue hue as grass and soil seemed to hang in the air. In what seemed like the blink of an eye Akane and Mizuirono cross in front of Akaya leaving a trail of blue in their wake shimmering behind them,  "Passing FANG!" both yell. Leaping their bodies fall into a rapid spin, "FANG OVER FANG!" can be heard as the pair start to cross their paths in a hurricane of furious attacks that quickly covered Akaya's approach. As before, the pair were decoying, slamming again into the forest floor they kick up debris as they pass the man, drilling bits of earth as they did. 

"Not this TIME!" 

Pulling the hammer forward, Ryo was going to kill two birds with one stone. Stopping mid-way he releases the brunt of his Chakra hoping to tag Akaya as well. But the dark haired boy had already slipped into the far side of the dust cloud and as it is dispelled in all directions. "Compressed air bullet!!!" is declared. That lone eye widens, Akaya appearing in his blind spot wasn't expected and a clawed hand catches him on the face. Nails tear into his flesh while the Uchiha pulled his hand, raking his claws form one side to the other the Genin attacks. The light crimson hue seems to hang in the air while Akaya's right fist explodes from it's locked and loaded draw. 

Flesh seems to roll as the fist slammed into the side of his head, but in a puff of white smoke a log is planted by the blow and the Chunin lands several yards away. The man's growled mirrored the wild woman's as blood seeped from the four marks that ran up from his right side of his face to it's left. Mizuirono was already on the counter offensive as she again sped toward the hammer swinger. These three would give no time for him to recover, pushing him as he and Sayaka did to Akaya earlier in the fight. Following suit, Akaya falls in behind the wolf as she lead the attack. 

"No you don't Ak-chan, I'm still in this fight!" Sayaka states in as seductive of a voice as her rage would allow her to muster. With a rapid flurry of hand seals she vanishes in a blur using the Body Flicker. Appearing close to the boy she rears back a fist, but she had made one crucial mistake. She forgot that this was effectively, until Mizuirono was taken out or injured, a three on two. She moved fast with her technique. But with her eyes and nose, Akane moved faster. A bum rush from her left leaves Sayaka open to the red head and she digs her fangs sharply into the girl's arm as she spun into her. Red eyes blazed with vinegar as their gaze met. Akane smiles giving the white haired girl a good look at her own blood seeping pass fanged teeth. The push from the lunging bite brings Akane into the girl's stomach where a boot is planted firmly in her abdomen. "Passin' Fang" is muttered. Rolling back on her hips Akane drags Sayaka into her before going into a violent spin. 

With the white haired bitch preoccupied with Akane, both Akaya and Mizuirono are left to deal with Ryo who dropped his hammer. Pulling his hands together he was tired of this whole thing. He decided it was time to end it. Both see it, but instead of fleeing they cross paths with one another. Looking as if they were going to go into another set of Passing Fangs.  "I've seen that trick, it's not going to work!" is yelled as he started to form seals. Both wolf and man veer to their right though as Akane releases her hold on Sayaka. With a  second punt the girl is fired toward her partner at breakneck speeds tumbling head over ass.


----------



## Kei (May 31, 2014)

_[The Dedicated Shrine Maiden of the Sea; Kei Sili]
[That Man...Mage]
[Chapter Four; Tea]​_

It was warm and the smell of chamomile and vanilla dominated her nose. She felt as if she was laying in cloud, it was so soft and so nice that Kei didn’t want to open her eyes.  The nice warmth, the feeling of being in air, the smell that eased her soul, it almost felt like a paradise. A paradise that she didn’t know, a paradise that for a minute ruined every previous feeling she had. Kei’s eyes shot open and she pushed off the sheets that were on her.  Looking around she was surrounded by books, and gems, dream catchers of different kinds decorated the ceiling… 

Without saying a word she jumped out of bed and rolled underneath the bed, she didn’t know where she was and she didn’t know who took her in. Kei exam the floor, if someone were to come in she would be defenseless. She needed to have a weapon, a quick attack and then run for the door. Kei found a pin on a floor and went out to retrieve it, but as soon as she did the door opened and Kei grabbed the pin before rolling into a corner.

Kei looked up and saw a tray of tea and the man with the half burnt face, “Oh my…Did I frighten you?” He asked, “I would hold up my hands but….As you see they have tea in them.”

Despite his gruff appearance his voice was soft and nice. Kei felt her shoulders relax as she looked up at him. He back away from her slowly and placed the tray behind him, getting a good look at him, the burn marks were horrible. His whole left side seemed to be wrecked with them. If she didn’t feel in danger, she would probably feel sorry for him.

“See…Tea tray down…Hands up…” He told her, “You must be confused and scared, young maiden, but let me introduce myself my name is Mage…”



“No last name?” She asked and he simply shook his head, “Kei…Kei Sili….”

He laughed and it sounded so warming and inviting that Kei felt herself lowering the pen, “What a funny name, but my, you must get that a lot!” He chuckled before Kei nodded her head and smiled weakly.

“I do…But may I ask where I am?” She asked politely trying not to sound scared.


“Ah about that…You fainted so I took you home, thought you might needed a little rest, but…” He laughed again making Kei feel like he was an okay guy, “I realized I might come off a little bit scary looking.”

Kei giggled with him, “No…I’m very sorry…I was caught off guard…” She stood up from the corner. 

Mage sat down and poured the tea, “Sugar?” He asked and Kei nodded, “You seem like a girl that appreciate sweets.”


“3 cubes please.” Kei said as she sat on the edge of the bed, he handed her a cup which had a beautiful flower design. A white cup that had the rims shaped like petals with a blue edge and a golden finish, eyeing the man once more the realization that she did judge a person by their appearance made her feel defeated. “I’m sorry….”

Mage looked at her for a bit, “Excuse me?”

“For jumping to conclusions…I’m sorry…” She said letting the warmth of the cup melt away the feeling of uneasiness. Mage laughed a bit and shook his head.

“No I’m used to it, no worries!” 

Kei still didn’t feel right about doing something so rude, but she rested it. He was very nice to her, by one picking her up when she fainted and two, by just being so understanding. If her family was the only people who believed in Susano’s teachings she would have asked if he had heard of them. Kei smiled her best smile, but she was going to have to make it up to him somehow.


----------



## Cjones (Jun 1, 2014)

*Chunin Exams XVI*

One of the precipice of defeat, Katashi sat on the back of his hind legs as he looked at the shining blade pointed directly at him. It was all over, in just a brief moment, he had lost and Masami stood victorious. His mind had yet to catch up with the rest of his body. The images of the battle between himself and his cousin playing over and over in his mind. How skillful Masami was with a blade, how Masami danced passed his strikes, how Masami broke open his guard, and in their final collision Masami resolved sliced through his own. 

He had lost.

Masami reached for his hand, taking it in hers. Locking the fingers they used to make the confrontation seal. The Seal of Reconciliation. Katashi, partially coming to, simply gazed as their fingers locked together. On Masami?s face was a smile. It was a smile that bore no ill will to him, even after all he had tried to do and all the things he said, Masami?s face held no traces of anger. These two things, her smile and the reconciliation seal, it meant that Masami still thought of him in a positive light. 

But why?

?This is the end, my dear cousin.? Masami spoke softly before breaking their interlocked fingers. Katashi simply fell over onto boy his hands as he stared into the ground. A sad look came over Masami?s features, unable to say anything to her cousin, before she bounded off back into the forest leaving Katashi alone to himself. He was still, for ours in that position. A myriad of thoughts ran through his mind as he continued to stare as the grass beneath him. It swayed, just like his emotions were, with a gentle breeze. His face showed the pain that he felt, as every emotion ran over him and through is mind. He just couldn?t take this, he wouldn?t take this. By losing he would be allowing Masami to continue on and nothing would ever change. 

?No?? He whispered huskily before snapping his head back. ?NO.? 

--

The crowds seemed to roar with excitement at Katashi?s defeat and the three kunoichi?s eventually slaying of the giant bird that terrorized the forest of death. Akemi stood alone now as she watched on beaming with pride. She couldn?t help but be proud at the display between her own son, despite his disgusting behavior, and Masami. How they were able to handle themselves under pressure, strategize on the spot and their skills in general. It almost brought a tear to her eye. 

_?I?ll punish Katashi later.?_ She thought to herself as she turned on her heels to make her way back home, until: 

?NO.? The voice cracked, yelling at the top of their lungs. ?I won?t let that human filth have its way. I won?t let this continue no matter what, for my mom and myself, it needs to end.? The rant continued as the monitors all switched their display over to it. Akemi slowly turned back around with worry as her eyes looked back onto the screen, hoping it wasn?t true, but it was.

?Katashi?? 

--

?I find simply what it does repulsive to my very core, yet others and I are somehow for to accept something we do not approve of.? Katashi spoke with passion in his apparent abhorrence to what he was referring to. ?No one can alter the unchanging laws of nature. And despite such a cold hard fact this thing fights against it.? Katashi simply seemed lost in his own world as he continued, the eyes of the camera all pointed on him. 

?The way it acts, the way it deceives all, the way it?s allowed in places with kids, yes, all your children have been subject to the abuse of it, my cousin Masami.? Katashi continued as he stood to both of his feet. ?Confused or malicious folks who don?t care about facts or truth call my call this ?hate.? But I would rather hate, then turn a blind eye to a delusion.? He stared directly into one of the cameras that littered the forest.  

?My cousin _Masami_, the one lauded by the village as Hashirama-dono?s genetic copy and the one who reawakened the fabled mokuton bloodline?my cousin, allow me to tell you and the entire world something.? A smile appeared on his features, he finally would expose her. ?No matter how hard you try, it?s a fact that if you?ve inherited a Y chromosome from your father, you?re male. Right? Cousin _Masami_? Or should I say cousin *Masuyo*.? 

--

?Or should I say Masuyo?? Katashi finished as the crowd broke out in gasps. The immediately the whispers began as Akemi squeezed her fist in fury at what her son just did. There was no coming back from this, it was finally out in the open for all those watching here and at home. It was only going to get even more rough as people around took the news with mixed reception.

?We let him use the girl?s restroom in our restaurant.? 
?She?s bathed with my girls in the springs.? 
?This must be some kind of sick joke.? 

The truth was now known. Masami?s real name was Masuyo, and she was a he. 
​


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 1, 2014)

*Uchiha Akaya/Liquid Time*

*White is not my lucky color VIII​*
*"Don?t be so mean Aragaki Tenma-sama, or should I say: U-chi-ha A-ka-ya-kun?"*

Shit, shit, shit, shit! This no good, what the fuck is she doing here?! Now, this is a complete miscalculation on our part. Damn, if she is here, it also means that _he_ is here? If that?s how things are, I must hurry and go inform the captain about this. Even if we can handle that person here, there?s no way that the rest of guests don?t get involved. I fix Dark Slate Gray orbs on her, I seriously want to snap her neck, break her arms and throw her body out the window but if I start a ruckus in here, everyone will notice the corpse of the wench inside the room. I scan her properly as I await her to speak more. Her scarlet red eyes, that cynical smile, the white skin and hair, and even more, that goddamn scent that drives me crazy as if i wanted to attack her and hurt her with all my might.



"And so? I asked what you are doing here, Sayaka Narumi."I talk trying to impose my presence on her. I can?t prevent myself from noticing that she looks taller than before, indeed she looks older, more mature and with that dress on she has a certain aura of finesse around her that actually makes me wonder if it?s the same retarded woman I met back in the land of demons. It?s quite obvious that she was using a henge just like I am."You?re a very sharp person, Ak-chan."She said almost in my ear as i stepped back for a second, the feeling is completely deifferent than the one I had with the woman I slept before, this girl maes me nervous."First, i think i should say that you should take it easy, darling. Rau-chan didn?t come today, he left the negotiations with that slut to Sayaka but..."she opened the door of the room and fixed her eyes on the lifeless body lying on a pool of blood"Seems that you went and ruined it. How do you plan to compensate me for screwing with my tasks, Ak-chan?"Can?t she just stop calling me Ak-chan? it gives me the creeps.

"Why you-"

"I don?t think you are in a situation where you can complain? Rau-chan was looking up to this alliance, I doubt he will be happy if it is known that a shinobi from  Konoha killed one of his puppets."her playful tone couldn?t do but piss me off even more, to the point that I dragged her over to me"Keep pushing your luck, bitch."I said with a calm tone but trying to sound menacing enough for this albino slut to take me seriously."C?mmon, don?t get mad with Sayaka! What about we make a deal?"she said and of course, I raised an eyebrow kind of interested on what she wanted to say. The success of this mission must be absolute so if I had to accomplish some of her demands for this to go well, I will.

"Spend the rest of the night with me and I will tell Rau-chan that I was the one who killed her. Plus I won?t make an uproar here so everyone notices.You accept?"was she serious? I don?t even get her way of thinking, how can she pull such innocent smiles while saying this kind of stuff? "Fine, but don?t ask me to treat you nicely because I won?t."this wench, i?m really starting to hate her.
-----------------------------------
After making the deal, we walked off to the main hall. As we appeared advancing through the place I am able to notice the captain still talking with the man hosting this event. He notices me and a serious expression appears in his face once he realized that I was accompanying the scarlet-eyed woman, who had her arm entangled with mine, not precisely because I wanted to. It didn?t take long before we two would leave the building, I see how she raises her head and her eyes shine with emotion. Wondering what she is looking at, I do the same and I can?t do but smile; the moon was as awesome and beautiful as ever, it certainly was something worth seeing.

"Nee, Ak-chan."for a second I forgot that i was with her."Rau-chan is interested in you...and me too."she spat that. And so? I couldn?t care less about what you or that piece of shit you seem to admire so much think of me "And you aren?t happy in Konoha, right? Having to take care of that weak girl, do as they want having to do things you hate."what is she talking about? I don?t get her. I assume the girl she mentioned is the princess but that?s bout it.

"Ak-chan, why don?t you join us?"she asked. For a moment I stayed in shock. Join them? For real? Hah!! As if I would ever become part of a criminal group like yours, shithead. You and that White Dragon bastard are trying to do the complete opposite of what I want to do, no matter what there is no way I could become comrades with you! Without thinking, I take the bitch by her neck and slam her against the wall of the mansion. "One reason...Give me one reason to not make my hand to pierce through your throat all the way to the back of your head. Why would I even think about joining you?"I let out looking furiously into her crimson orbs but what I see makes me loosen my grip. Why is she smiling? why is she enjoying this? Why is she looking at me like that?!

"Hooo, you are really cute when you get mad."

"....."

"Rau-chan says that we can give you something no one else could. To you and this entire continent."

"..."

"We can give you freedom, Ak-chan"
-------------------------------------------------------

"Oi. Are you okay, kid?"I can hear the voice of the captain behind me as he approaches. I don?t even turn to look at him but I can imagine what kind of face he has"How did the mission go"he asked, clearly he wasn?t just as interested as one could think, after all, he knew that I would accomplish my mission no matte what."It was a success. She was indeed making businesses with Kiri?s White Dragon. I already disposed of her."I replied still looking at the moon. The silence governed over us for some moments untl he decided to speak again.

"What was that?"

"Nothing of importance, captain. Only that I discovered today that I don?t like the white color"

"Why is that?"

"Because it will never bring me any luck."


*White is not my lucky color END*


----------



## Laix (Jun 1, 2014)

_Edie Nakano_
LIQUID TIME
_Edie's Angels_
*PART 4*

___________________________________​ 
With a smirk on her face, Kirisaki loaded her gun and began firing shots without daring to rest the trigger. "You're calling me a lesbian, but you said you'd 'fuck me' since I didn't own anything of value. Doesn't that make you a lesbian?" 

Surprised at her cute little comeback, Edie leaned back slightly with her arms folded and her tongue poking her cheek. "For a religious nun you've got a dirty mouth. Maybe I should get some soap and scrub it out for you..."

"Please stop!" 

Edie slowly drifted her eyes over to Kei with a narrowed glare. Every time this girl opened her mouth, she liked her less and less. Maybe it was her fake, innocent personality or it was her worry-wort tendencies that rubbed her the wrong way. Either way, they weren't going to be catching a cup of coffee to chat about the weather.

"Um... Please... We are teammates now, so try to be nice! And plus... I... Kyo is... Kyo is my best friend! So please refrain from saying such horrible things about my friend."

Rolling her eyes, Edie silenced her with a single phrase. "Ugh, shut up!"

Unexpectedly, a nearby door creaked open and out poked a woman with yellow skin and black hair bordering on green, with lime eyes and thick glasses. She looked almost as weak as Kei.

"Can you please keep it down sweeties?" She requested. However there was a pause, as if she was studying all their appearances. "Are you guys ninjas?"

Kei confirmed her suspicion with a faint nod while Edie and Kirisaki gave each other death glares.

"Oh! So you must be here for the mission I asked for. Here - come inside. I thought ninjas were supposed to be the silent and deadly type. I could hear you guys from my room!"

__________________________

​ 
A small while later and the girls were sat in this woman's outdated home. She had explained her worries to a half-listening Edie who just stared at the floor with a bored expression. It was when Kirisaki opened her gob yet again that she paid attention, only to see what crap she could come out with now. Perhaps she would be her world record of six tons of crap in fifty seconds?

"Well I can't speak for my teammates..."

_(No you really can't, Shit-Brain.)_

"... But I hope that we can prove your suspicions to be false. But the more time we spend here the more time we waste tracking him. Kei, you know how the village is laid out so you can lead us there. We can make a plan for when we approach the building. Does that sound good to everyone?"

Edie let out a tired sigh at the thought of stalking this man. She knew it, Kirisaki knew it, Kei knew this, this woman probably knew it too but they were either too scared to say it or completely in denial. As usual, it had to be her to state the bleeding obvious. The blonde reluctantly put her handbag down on the worn carpet and walked over to the woman, where she wrapped a false, friendly arm around her shoulder.

"Honey... He's cheating on you. Let's be completely real here, okay? He goes out or whatever - I wasn't really listening - for long periods of time. You live in Fuzen, the 'Haus of Whores' shall we say. At the very least I think he's banging only one girl and not having multiple affairs with multiple skanks, so there's a small chance that he's contracted something and is going to pass it on to you. Oh, wait - he's completely disinterested in you because you're dressed like a frumpy old cow."

The woman looked horrified and close to tears upon hearing her statement.

"So how about we stop this tracking thing, I grab my handbag and my purse and I treat you to something extra special, yeah~?"


​


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jun 1, 2014)

*Taneda*
Konogakure

Mission #1: Divergent, Part II

----------​
Taneda leapt from the hatch of the underground facility he lived in, the cover setting itself back into place and sealing itself automatically as he sped through the streets of Konoha, and past the Ikebukuro Archives. If he was going to make it onto that train on time, it might require a bit of manipulation using his jutsu.

He flew through the market square that was right next to the Hida Clan compound, bounding up Mr. Hachiko's awning up to the smallest building on the Hida Clan's compound perimeter, he then leapt over from rooftop to rooftop, his backpack bumping up, down, and along behind him as he sped across the upper portion. The Hida were exceptionally old fashioned as a clan, and plenty of their compound was a forested expanse in the middle of Konoha. Taneda carefully sprinted across a clothesline, bounded up onto a telephone pole, wound his way around, and then touched base on a branch before leaping onto the next building. A few more quick shunshins, and he landed with a thump onto the other side of the compound, speeding off for the next obstacle.

He narrowly managed to slip under a couple of movers handling a long crate, squeezing under them as he passed, and then bounded over a couple of crates, cutting through an ally. Even with his speed and stamina, this was starting to wear on him.  As his timer went off, he released the note in his fist, and it flew off towards the Hokage's office; it was the best he could do while so strapped for time.

Reaching the end of the alley he continued on, and into the Sakura Haruno Medical Academy, to make use of a shortcut Yoshitsune had told him to _*never *_use. He squeezed past a rolling stretcher, against the wall, the long halls making it a bit harder to maneuver as he kept up his pace with bursts of speed from his chakra reserves and sparsely scattered sips of water.  

_What was the combination again...? *Oh right...*_

Up-down-right-right-down-front-left-right-down-right-up-down-left-left-right-down-left-down-right-down-left-up-up-left-right-down-down-up-up-right-left-down-up!

Dodging through the crowded academy halls, past classrooms, operating rooms, labs, and whatever else, the genin flew through corridors, down stairs, up ladders, and through basements until finally... 

Taneda transmuted the glass window into sand with a swipe of his hand and his_Seppa _technique; it instantly fell away, and he flew from the second story window into the train station! 

_Yoshitsune's time space ninjutsu is odd..._ he'd think to himself, and then landed onto the train platform, beelining the last leg of the race to catch his train to Fuzen!


----------



## Laix (Jun 1, 2014)

_Ryoko Hyūga_
LIQUID TIME
DIVERGENT
*PART 1*​
Thirty minutes.

That's how early Ryoko had been to the train station, and that's how long she's been waiting. The train departing to Fuzengakure was at 11:30 yet she was hear at 10:55. Now its 11:25 and there's still no sign of her teammates. It was a mission to collect Alisa and bring her back, one that sent chills down her spine. She'd tried to track the poor maid down but to no avail. Every route, every lead went cold after a while. The girl thought she had failed and would never recover the only decent member of the Nakano household when she got an unexpected letter through the post.

"And that's why I need my own personal carriage! You really think I want to be sat next to... Next to _them?_"

Demanding, condescending and just outright rude. Three words of many to describe the second of Ryoko's problems. A busty blonde with a blue butterfly adornment in her hair, manicured clear nails and dressed in a white summer dress with a small pouch on her waist and white heeled sandals. This was Edie Nakano, the heiress to economic billionaire Natsu Nakano's fortune and a genin. 

Yes, Ryoko struggled to believe it herself. This genin who was also attending this mission which may involve combat was wearing a feminine dress with no shorts underneath and a pair of _heels._

"Miss Nakano, please understand that the Nakano train is in maintenance! W-We are doing the best we can to---"

"_*NO!!*_" Edie slammed her hand on the counter, leaning in too close for comfort. "_*THAT'S NOT GOOD ENOUGH*_. I'm not sitting next to these peasants, t-these... commoners! At the very least, can't you reserve my own carriage!? What about my maids!?"

"Uh... Well, you could buy every seat in the carriage but that's so unbelievably expensive that---"

"How much?"

In those few seconds he spent suggesting the ludicrous idea, Edie had already whipped out her white leather purse and unzipped it. It was loaded with an eye-watering amount of 10,000 ryo notes only handed out to the wealthiest of the wealthiest. Ryoko rolled her eyes as she spectated from the waiting area with her face slumped in her hand.

"Miss Nakano! Um... Well, in the first class carriage, each seat goes for 6,500 Ryo one way... And there's fourty seats in one carriage so that would be..." He tapped up the bill on his register. "260,000 ryo! That's over a quarter of a million!"

"No problem. I'll slip in an extra ten just for your wonderful customer service!" She beamed, counting the notes from her purse. The man's face lit up with joy, visions of the vacation he's never been able to afford flashing before his eyes. 

"R-Really!? Oh thank you Miss Na-"

"I was joking," Edie stated bluntly, smashing his dreams just as she built them up while slipping him the money over the counter. "You've been horrible and I'm speaking to your manager. Good day~!"

With the entire first class carriage paid for, Edie didn't even consider the fact that people had already bought seats on the first class train and there would have to be an additional carriage added on to the train, possibly delaying it. However, for the girl who has been raised by money, there's no such thing as consideration for others.

"You're absolutely disgusting," Ryoko shook her head with distaste for the blonde, who didn't even seem to care what she thought of her as she took a seat nearby. 

"Ryoko, please. If you watch your tongue I might allow you on to my carriage!"

The Hyūga let out an exaggerated sigh before leaning back in her chair. All she could do is just close her eyes, close her ears and close her mind. Let that irritating voice of Edie's fade away and maybe, just maybe she could get some peace and quiet--

"Oh look, there's that effeminate boy who wears the ponytails!"

Of course it was an unreachable dream to assume Edie would go five seconds without insulting someone or something. This time she was pointing across the room to a boy, a familiar one - Ren Houki. Ryoko's eyes widened with surprise. He was the third member of their team on the original mission to rescue Alisa. However, Edie supposedly lost all memory from that encounter, so how does she recognise him now? 

"Edie, please don't start something... Just shut your mouth and stay put, okay?" Ryoko stood up and walked over to Ren with a warm smile while Edie rolled her eyes and went back to flicking through the fashion magazine on offer to passengers. When she got close enough, she held out her hand with grace.

"Hey, are you here for the mission too? Its the old team reunited, eh? Haha!"​


----------



## Olivia (Jun 1, 2014)

*Kirisaki Shinkō*
*Flashback: Once Upon a Time*

It seems like an eternity ago, I can't remember all the details exactly. As the moonlight shun across the villages purple lit sky, glass flew through the air and came crashing down to the ground in broken shatters. It woke up my entire family, as I could hear gasps and shutters from a room away. If my brother were here then he could deal with the situation, he was a shinobi, but unfortunately he was out on a mission.

I knew my parents were too scared, but I wondered why. If people were here to murder us then they would have broken in silently and killed us in our sleep. No, these guys were cocky, and they knew they could handle us if we got rowdy, but I doubt they were killers. They were probably just thieves, especially since we own a large estate and have a lot of possessions worth money.

I stepped out casually, as I watched the band of thieves take the vases off the tables, tear the paintings off the wall, and steal the furniture off the ground. I got a good look at all three of them as they stuffed their bags full of loot and tied rope around the larger pieces of furniture. But it took less than a second for the robbers to finally take notice of me. One rushed at me and hit me in the head, knocking me out cold. At the time, .

When I regained consciousness I was being dragged across a large and vast forest, where I could see the blue but cloudy skies up above, with blue-jays zooming past us. As soon as my daze had faded I took a look at my body, which my arms and legs had been completely tied up. I struggled lightly but decided it was no use.

I looked around at the group that had been carrying me. The man that was holding me under his arm also had a white sack over his left shoulder. my eyes scanned towards the two men in front of us, which both had large sacks over both shoulders, but no furniture in sight. Did this mean they were forced to leave the furniture behind? Why? What was the reason for their apparent quick escape?

Wait, if that's the case why would they bother taking me? What value was I? That's right I got a clear look at their faces, meaning that if I had been allowed to roam free then I could report them. But why hadn't they killed me instead? Was it because they weren't murderers, or were they planning on offing me when they got far enough away? I'd assume if they were caught they'd prefer not to be sentenced for life, as thieving would grant them less years in jail, so for the time being they probably thought it was best to keep me alive.

But that's when it sunk in. They didn't view me as a treasure or valuable, no, they just viewed me as a smudge. Something that needn't be in this world as it could cause them pain in the future. I was viewed no better than an inanimate object, so what had that made me? Inhuman?

What was a human anyways? Why had humans existed? Why had I been born a human? What was the purpose of even being born? My mind swirled and contorted, trying to find out the answer to any of these questions, but nothing came to mind. Instead only one result appeared to me, and it was the most obvious one. There was no point to it all.

The one thing everything in the universe has is that there is a beginning and a end. With humans that means the unfortunate outcome from when we eventually die, while with something like a rock, it will eventually crumble away and form into dust. I could only assume the same thing will happen to this planet, to the sun, to the galaxy. There was no escaping it, this had been the only true answer.

I cringed, I saw no end in sight. But honestly it made me feel relieved. No amount of happiness or sadness could change the fate that was laid out for me, for all of us: death. If I were to die now it would only mean that it would prevent any eventual suffering. I almost preferred it this way, dieing alone, with no one to be sad over my death. That way my existence won't cause any uneeded grieving that their pointless lives don't need.

I closed my eyes ready to accept my fate, for when blinding light surrounded us. I could feel my captor crash down to the floor as I followed, landing roughly on the grassy ground. As soon as I could open my eyes all I could see were the dark green flak jackets which all I knew belonged to a different shinobi country. In the distance I could hear a voice.

"Move aside."

I didn't recognize it yet, but I would soon come to know it very well. A man with a white suit and a green collared shirt with a black tie approached me quickly, motioning his hand towards me. A shinobi approached me with a kunai and cut the rope that bound my arms and leg. The blonde haired man knelled down to me, as he said:

"Do you have a name? Where are you from?" I pondered the question as my head had still been spinning. I came to the closest answer I could think of as I said "My name is...Kirisaki...and I come from...? I don't know, Black."

Despite being raised in the village, I hadn't traveled too much outside or had too many conversations with others to know what my villages name had been. But maybe that was because the only people I really had spoken to was my parents. I watched as the blonde haired man stood up as a shinobi whispered something into his ear. He nodded and knelled back down to me as he said:

"Well you're in Konoha now. It's complicated but basically we don't have the rights to interfere with your village, especially without a direct destination, so you'll be under our care until future notice. My name is Yoshikage Kira, it's a pleasure to meet you Kirisaki." 


​


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jun 1, 2014)

*Taneda*
Konogakure

Mission #1: Divergent, Part III

----------​
Taneda body flickered the length of the train station lobby, kicking up loose paper and debris as he zoomed right past Edie and up to the ticket booth.

"We need one ticket for the next train to Fuzen, please!" he states through ragged breaths, just as the teller sets a blocky *SOLD OUT* sign to hang in front of the window. "Sorry, but the train's all full, sir. Did you really expect to be able to purchase a coach seat this close to departure?" Behind him someone began to yell, all aboard!

Taneda nearly reeled back in alarm, not really registering the sass from the attendant in the window regarding his being late.  How could this have happened? It was Yoshitsune's fault. That knuckleheaded sensei of his should have bought him a ticket in advance, not told him about the mission the day of. He knew Taneda had trouble waking up, and so he lands him in deep shit like this? Ridiculous. But of course, a genius is rarely so easily put down.

"What about first class?" he asked expectantly, a brilliant smile forming on his face. Though he wasn't one to flaunt it, being able to turn stones to gold with his Seppa technique alotted him a sizeable amount of cash. Nothing close to an amazing fortune, but he could afford a luxury ticket no problem. "Actually, those are all sold out too."

Taneda's hopeful expression flattened. "What."

"Yes, they were all just purchased by..." his gaze wanders a moment as he searches for the individual. "Her." He pointed right at Edie.

Who. 

*The.*

*Fuck?*

Taneda looked between Edie, and the two individuals near her; Ryoko Hyuuga, heiress to the Hyuuga Clan, and Ren Houki, a young genin of the Houki clan, known for their Lightning Release and nintaijutsu. So was she a teammate? Ah, of course. She'd been given a stipend by the Hokage in order to pay for a carriage for the entire team. That way they could strategize in peace. Or maybe she bought it herself, and it was of her own initiative. Brilliant thinking on her part, then! If he remembered correctly, she used medical ninjutsu, and was a student at the Sakura Haruno Medical Academy, which he'd just recently slipped through using his sensei's space-time ninjutsu. He sometimes confused the other genin Yoshitsune forced him to study about with one another, but she in particular was...unique.

Taneda strode up to Edie, all smiles as he ran a hand through his hair. "That was an intelligent move on your part, securing the entire carriage for synergizing. We respect your mode of thought and industrious nature! This one is Taneda. A pleasure to meet you, Edie Nakano."

The odd intellectual held out a hand to her. "We'll take our ticket now so we can board. Once again, very good idea." His smile widened.


----------



## Olivia (Jun 1, 2014)

*Kirisaki Shinkō*
*Flashback: The Highest Peak*

His smiling face felt warm and comforting. His blonde locks fell slightly forward as he bent down to face me, while still on his knees. His hand outstretched for me to readily grab it felt reassuring, as if he was here sent by god to make sure I felt calm and relaxed after being kidnapped. Surprisingly I hadn't felt stressed when being taken, and in fact readily accepted death, but now all I wanted to do was take this mans' hand. 

I reached out as my small hand met his, and in that instant I could feel happiness rush over me. I felt as if that everything would be alright. It didn't matter that I would one day die, because I was being served happiness right now, and that is the greatest feeling one can have. Slowly raising myself to my feet, I looked nervously to the ground as the blonde-haired man announced:

"For now she'll be staying with the nuns at the orphanage. If and when the time comes to act on different matters we'll approach that. Does that sound clear?"

No one responded, probably because no one knew how to deal with a stolen kid like me. Unlike this man, I could tell that the shinobi, while glad that I wasn't harmed, just wanted to get on with their lives. Not that there was anything that they had to 'get on with' regardless, as no matter what they did here and now it wouldn't change the fact that everything they would do would be pointless in the end.

After affirming there were no complaints he gently stood back up, all the while still holding my hand. He seemed so much taller now, but not necessarily menacing. As we walked hand in hand I felt as if he was a guardian angel, sent here to protect me when I needed it the most. His face, full of determination, as he led me through the giant gates of Konohagakure.

People gave me odd looks as we walked through, and I truly wondered why. While he was wearing a white-suit, it didn't look anything too fancy, as he kept it completely open. Myself on the other hand, I was wearing some fancy clothing for a six year old. I was wearing a white blouse with a blue vest, and to top it off a gold necklace. The only thing common like had been the red-hair tie in my hair, which I've had since I was very little.

My clothing made me feel awkward. Was it okay to be dressed like this? I stopped appreciating the riches of my family, so why did I delve into wearing these clothes? Especially now that I was away? Should I get rid of these clothes? Dress like normal people? Where would I even start? My parents bought me everything, because they treated me like royalty, but now I don't know where they are. I don't know what to do.

My hands tightened for a second, but the sudden stop of the older blonde made me stop as well. I looked up and saw a two story building in front of me, it was completely black with Greek like pillars in the front, making it look like some established important or fancy building. The man named Kira knelled down once again as he said:

"You might not fully understand the meaning of all of this, but this will be your home for the time being. Judging by your clothes I can assume you've lived a wealthy life up until now. While that's great things are going to be a little different. You will live among other children and take part in helping the village. The people who run the orphanage, the Kibō church, are the ones taking care of all of you, so behave yourself okay, Kirisaki?"

I simply nodded. I didn't care what kind of environment I was going in, I didn't care if they were rich or poor, I just wanted to live a little longer. After the events of the previous night, even though I had given up, now thinking back it frightened me. I wanted nothing more than to clutch onto this mans hand forever and feel the safety I felt from him, but like everything, that faded too. 

He ushered me inside, where I met a few of the nuns who ran the place. As soon as he had a few private chats with them, he gave them a wave and left, simply saying "See you again" to me before he left. I sure hoped I would meet him again, he was the one person I felt cared whether I lived or I died. But looking around, all I saw were strangers.    
​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jun 1, 2014)

*Liquid Time*

*Ren Houki, Divergent II*

As Ren arrived at the meeting point for the mission, he was met with two familiar sights. Edie Nanako and Ryoko Hyūga?the heiress duo who, despite claiming to hate each other, seemed to always be together. Unfortunately, Edie had been the first to see him, immediately shouting across the train station. "Oh look, there's that effeminate boy who wears the ponytails!" She sneered; the contrast between her appearance and disposition never failed to completely elude him. Granted, with her upbringing and pedigree, maybe this was the natural result. Natsu Nanako, from what he knew, was a self-interested dick. In that case, his product would be similar to him. Though, Ren wasn't sure if he was grateful or not that she lacked any form of sentient intelligence.

The Houki, for his part, wasn't affected by her comments, having concluded to himself that her taking collateral on his hair was just compensation for her own lack of ability and thirst for attention. Briefly, he turned around, giving her a bemused glance. "It looks like you've expanded your vocabulary. That's four whole syllables."  He smirked.

Ryoko came next, walking over to him with a warm smile and a hand extended. Professional as always. "Hey, are you here for the mission too? Its the old team reunited, eh? Haha!" She commented, in no particularly subtle attempt to diffuse the tension with Edie.

Ren accepted the handshake, giving a smile of his own. "Well, I don't like to leave unfinished work. Of course I'd accept the mission." He replied, then nodded his head to his right. 

"Though, it's more like the old team and a new guy."

As if on cue, Taneda appeared in front of the team, striding past Ryoko and Ren and straight towards Edie Nanako, a hand brushing through his hair. "That was an intelligent move on your part, securing the entire carriage for synergizing. We respect your mode of thought and industrious nature! This one is Taneda. A pleasure to meet you, Edie Nakano." He beamed, offering a handshake.

_"Is he... hitting on her? No..."_

Ren remembered that Taneda was a bit weird and wasn't really the type to pursue romance at all. Eyes widening in disbelief, the Houki deduced...

_"He thinks she's legitimately intelligent?"_


----------



## Olivia (Jun 1, 2014)

*Kirisaki Shinkō*
*Flashback: When the Bell Tolls*

My worry and discomfort didn't take long to be replaced with docileness and apathy. I was well appreciative of all the effort the nuns at the orphanage put out but living a routine scheduled life made for a very boring life. With that said, it wasn't very different from when I lived with my parents and brother. Despite the difference in social classes it was the same thing, a routine.

For those of us that stayed at the orphanage without an adopter, due to it being a non-profit organization we were forced asked to help the Kibō church with supporting the villagers in spirit; meaning doing small favors that shinobis don't cover, offer a prayer at a memoriam or funeral, or help organize an event that can boost the social status of Konohagakure. Basically think of community service with a religious undertone attached, yeah, that had been a good description. 

Regardless the day eventually came where the forced me to wear their nun uniform. Honestly I hadn't been against it, as I didn't care what I wore as long as I wore _something_, but whenever I went out in public I was shot some strange looks. Maybe it was because I was a nun at the age of six, or maybe it's just because they thought no-one dressed like that anymore, but regardless of the reason I was still given stares. 

However one morning had been rather peculiar. I brushed the dusty bedsheets off my body and immediately launched my torso from the bed frame and looked towards the window. I could see the flowers in the window-sill as the bees quickly flew by. Other children were playing on the street as the cloudless sky rolled by. Everything seemed peaceful.

_*KNOCK*_

My concentration on the serene scene had been broken for when one of the nun's knocked on my door and entered the room. I slowly looked over, making sure not to give the women any disrespect. The nun approached me as she declared:

"Sorry to intrude like this Ms. Shinkō but it is already ten a.m. and your chore for today is dusting duty, and afterwords we have a memoriam to attend at two. So get ready quickly!"

Ugh, my least favorite chore, _dusting_. Not that I had a favorite chore in the first place, but dusting took so long. Like abnormally long. I could vacuum and wash all the bathrooms twice over in the amount of time it took to dust the orphanage, mainly because the nuns here required me to dust off every nook-and-cranny.

I took the small duster and started in my least favorite place, the attic. It was very dark and desolate except for the one window which bled light into the room. If it wasn't for that then I wouldn't even have the courage to be up here. But as soon as I brushed the dust away from one corner a large spider crawled away in a hurry.

I yelped and jumped back. I normally wasn't scared of spiders, but the surprise factor, added with the fact of how big the thing was, made me fall backwards. I eventually mustered enough courage and went on with my duties, which seemingly took me till one p.m. After getting new nun garbs (since my previous ones had now been covered in dust) I took off with three nuns to the memoriam we were supposed to attend.

Upon arrival I noticed there was quite a gathering, but at the apex stood a man. He was dressed rather well, which made sense since this was a memoriam. However one of the nuns told me how two family members from a wealthy and renowned Konoha family had passed away in a tragic occurrence recently, so it made all the more sense to see people dressed up really nice.

I looked around and couldn't find anyone near my age  who looked to be either eight or nine. She was with an older man, who looked like he could be her father. Feeling a little out of place, and not necessarily knowing what kind of prayer we should be making for the family, I slowly made my way to the girl and her father, when I saw the girls tears fall to the ground. It was so shocking that it made me stop in my place.

"Daddy why didn't you chose orchids...The-they were mommies fa..favorite."

She said, almost clinging into her dads stomach. I looked at his face and I could tell he was holding his emotions in as sadness dwelled within his gaze. He looked up long enough to see me staring and immediately my body hid behind a nearby pillar. However his gaze wasn't one of hate or begrudgement, it had been one of acceptance. I slowly stepped back out and slowly approached the two as I asked lightly:

"I didn't know the two, but I can assume you two did. If this means anything, I'd like to give my condo-" My sentence was cut off by the blonde-haired girl as she yelled "Don't talk like you know what we're going through! You're just an outsider, you have no idea of our pain!". The older man quickly gripped the young blondes shoulder tightly, knelling down to the girl as he said "She's just trying to be nice. Go talk to her, maybe it will make you feel a little better." 

He stood back up fully and walked in my direction. I wondered what he was going to do. Unlike the other man named Kira, I felt a different presence from him. It wasn't bad per say, but I could feel a sense of negativity emanating from his motions. But it wasn't targeted towards me, no, it was just his overall emotions translating into his movements. He meant no ill will towards me. He knelled down to my height as he said:

"I know you don't know her, but I'd appreciate it if you can be a friend to my daughter, she's going through a lot right now."

With that he stood back up and walked away, leaving the two of us to our own devices. I walked a little closer to her, but she brought her hands in close to her body and stepped back slightly. I could tell she really didn't want to open up to me or talk to me, but if I could make her feel more at ease than I feel like I would have actually accomplished something here.

"So how about this, let's start with-" "YOU HAVE NO IDEA HOW I FEEL! JUST LEAVE ME-"

She stopped in midsentence as I approached and gave her a hug. My embrace didn't only stop her complaint, but it also made her body go slightly limp as her head now dangled over my left shoulder. I kept my arms around the girl even when I felt her tears falling down onto my shirt. I knew she hadn't been angry at me, she was just grieving, and thus defensive.

"My name is Kirisaki Shinkō, what's yours?" After about three sobs the girl admitted "E-Edie Nakano..."​


----------



## Kei (Jun 1, 2014)

_[The Dedicated Shrine Maiden of the Sea; Kei Sili]
[Mission Liquid Time Event]
[Part Three; Smile]​_
Kei leaved all the talking to Kirisaki as she looked around the house. Everything was a picture of them going out places and doing things. Laughing and smiling, she didn?t want to think he has betrayed her but the way she looked so distraught now made Kei almost feel sad for the woman. They had to get down to the mystery and help this young woman out.  So when Kirisaki said those words Kei couldn?t help but feel pumped up, she was going to do her best and prove Cecily suspicions false. However, not everyone in their small party agreed with their sentiment. 

Kei watched as the girl began to have signs of tears in her eyes and Kei instantly ran over to comfort the woman. ?No, please listen to me.? Kei said as she held the woman in her arms and pat her head, ?Maybe he?s going through something and he doesn?t want to drag you into it. Please until the last moments have faith in him, and if it happens to turn out bad. It will hurt and it will hurt badly, but it won?t kill you unless you let it.?

She backed away and smiled as she clapped her hands together, ?We will get down to the truth I promise.? Kei said as she clapped her hands together, ?Please get some rest and we?ll come back with the news.?

The young lady nodded and went to her room leaving the girls in the living room. Kei took a deep breath and slowly released it. Kei could feel her heart beating so hard in her chest that it was going to explode soon. She constantly did the deep breathe and release so she can calm herself down, but slowly she turned towards Edie and walked right pass her. Kei was a shrine maiden and as a shrine maiden she couldn?t really yell about her feelings. 

?I can lead us to the building, we?ll follow him from the building to home, and we?ll track all his stops and the people he meet.? Kei said as she opened up the door, before turning back around and putting on her biggest smile, ?Let?s all do our best!?

When she turned back around she felt as though someone was going to rip off her lips for doing something like that, but she couldn?t let Edie get her down. There was something always in someone?s heart that others don?t want to see, and for all she knew Edie was just mean. The girl could be more complex than just plan mean and for her to let herself get down from words won?t do her justice.


----------



## Kei (Jun 1, 2014)

_[The Dedicated Shrine Maiden of the Sea; Kei Sili]
[That Man...Mage]
[Chapter Five; Research]_​

?Are you a researcher??

Kei couldn?t help but ask as she looked around the small room she was in. It was filled to the brim with books, psychology, mythology, religion, and science. She even seen books about how to sew, Kei smiled to herself, such a monster looking man was actually a gentle giant. Though the book on sewing wasn?t what turned her on to the idea, the way he talked and down to the way he held his cup. It was so gentle that it was almost weird. 

He nodded his head, ?Something like that??

Kei looked at the man who was now sitting across from her in a wooden chair. He begun to look around the room after Kei had took note of the many books. Kei watched as the man beamed as he looked at his books. Slowly he placed the cup in his hand down on the small night stand and picked up one of the books. She watched him flip over some of the pages before landing on one that seemed just right. He turned the book over and showed her a picture of a big circle made up with tiny circles and triangles. 

?I?m interested in lore, you see, I research them and put them in my data books. This circle you see here is lore back in Kiri, what does it look like to you? What could this mean to you?? He asked his voice picked up as if he was excited. 

Kei looked closely, ?I don?t know?It looks weird?A summoning pact?? She asked trying to piece together such a weird looking symbol.

?Nope communication, it is said if you and someone else carved this somewhere, you will have the ability to talk anywhere you went!? Mage said as he turned his book back to him, ?But I haven?t tested it out myself, so I wouldn?t really know, although, I would love to one day.?

The way he talked about his job, the way he looked into the book with a warm smile plastered across half of his face, and the way he just seemed to carry himself, Kei couldn?t help but to admire. It seemed as though he really loved his work and he loved to talk about it. Despite his rough appearance, he was nothing more than a man who loved his work. 

?What do you do for a living Miss. Sili?? He asked as he put the book down beside him, ?You don?t look like a regular ninja.?

Kei smiled as she shook her head, ?I?m a shrine maiden?I do low ranking missions here and there, nothing too big.?


?Oh, a shrine maiden! There is a shrine around here??

?Yeah just out by the sea??

?Wow, what teachings do you follow??

?Lord Susano?.?​
Kei watched as the excitement slowly flickered out of his eyes as he leaned back against the chair, ?Oh?Well?That was disappointing??

She didn?t know what to say but she smiled, ?I?m sorry??? 

Kei put her cup down as she watched as the man looked around with his good eye. Looking at him for a third time there was something really off about him. Not the burnt skin or the clearly shown teeth on his life side, but his arm. He covered his left arm, which was wrapped in tight bandages, was it just as bad as the rest of his body? The more she looked the more she wanted to find out.

?Oh my?Such a burning gaze.? He purred in her direction, ?I know I?m a monster but still such a burning gaze it?s like I?m in a fire~?

?Oh I?m so sorry!? Kei said as she shook her hands, ?Please forgive me??

Mage smiled, ?Alright, I?ll forgive you if you answer my question?I hope I?m not being too forward but?.?

_?What made you become a shrine maiden??_​


----------



## Laix (Jun 1, 2014)

_Ryoko Hyūga_
LIQUID TIME
DIVERGENT
*PART 2*
​As Ryoko engaged in friendly conversation with Ren discussing the mission and other general small talk regarding that subject, Edie had just finished collecting fourty first class tickets from the receptionist. With not a shred of thought for anyone but herself, the spoiled heiress then began tearing up the tickets one-by-one before tossing them in a nearby bin. The look on her face was delightfully gleeful - there was no feeling like letting everyone know how rich you were. Predictably, when the princess of the Hyuga Clan noticed what the girl was doing, her reaction was anything but pleased.

"Really Edie?_ Really? _As if you didn't just deny people any potential first class seats as well as delaying the train, you've decided to tear up the tickets?" 

Nakano didn't even bother to look up at her critic.

"Shut up Ryoko. You talk too much."

"People would rather listen to the intelligent rattle on about their day than some imbecile discussing her latest purchase!"

"Shut up Ryoko. You talk too much."

Ryoko was close to exploding. This girl knew how to push your buttons, even if she'd just met you. It was like the only hint of intelligence in her brain was the ability to figure out what annoys you and then repeatedly press that button like a disobedient child. Thankfully arriving to stop any blows coming between the girls was a boy with a round, handsome face and chalk white hair drooping over his glasses. There was a smile painted on his face as he ran his fingers through his locks.

"That was an intelligent move on your part, securing the entire carriage for synergizing," He addressed Edie directly although the blonde took no notice, continuing to tear up the pile of tickets in her hand while Ryoko looked on awkwardly. "We respect your mode of thought and industrious nature! This one is Taneda. A pleasure to meet you, Edie Nakano."

He held out a hand to her, hoping the princess would pass him one of her first class tickets. Since he had now mentioned her name, the ditzy blonde finally took notice; she simply stared at him, blinking a few times with raised eyebrows and squeezed lips. Ryoko was so close to bursting out with laughter at the naivety of this boy. He clearly knew her by reputation but he must've spoke to Alisa for an opinion as if he had any idea what the real Edie was like, he wouldn't even bother saying hello to her.

"We'll take our ticket now so we can board. Once again, very good idea!"

"Ryoko..." Edie glanced over at Ryoko with the same exaggerated look on her face. "Is he talking to me?"

"Why yes Edie!" She answered sarcastically. "It would appear so! Humans use something called 'words' to communicate with each other!"

"Ah, I see!" The Nakano nodded to herself with a sly smile before abruptly ripping all the remaining tickets in one go, leaving just a single one in her purse for herself. "Whoops! Looks like there was an accident with the tickets. Oh well, hopefully there's space in peasant class."

As Edie began walking away with sass while cackling like a wicked witch, Ryoko rolled her eyes with loathing for the Bitch of Konoha. "Its 'economy class' actually!" She yelled.

The blonde yelled back "Same thing!" as she waited on the platform to board her exclusive carriage. The first five carriages were devoted to economy class, with a single carriage for first class and then Edie's personal carriage. Dozens of servants were already there, including a chef and stand up comedian.

Realizing there was no hope with that girl, Ryoko turned to Taneda with a weak smile. "Sorry about her... She's just a horrible person. Don't waste your time with her! But uh..." She reached into the pouch on her waist and pulled out a silver economy class ticket, handing it to Taneda. "... I have a spare ticket since Edie never used her economy class one. Here, you can have it!"

_*TRAIN DEPARTING IN THIRTY SECONDS
*_​
The announcer on the telecom made them all aware that they had to hurry. Without even uttering a word, Ryoko turned around and dashed towards the train that Edie had already boarded.   ​


----------



## Kei (Jun 1, 2014)

_[The Dedicated Shrine Maiden of the Sea; Kei Sili]
[That Man...Mage]
[Chapter Six; Truth]
_​

Why did she become a shrine maiden? Such a simple question, but as he smiled at her, she felt something was off with that question. Something made her unease with the man in front of her. As if he knew something about her that even she didn?t. Kei knew the answer, anytime someone asked her. She knew just what to say and how to explain it. She did it because she wanted to help with her family and her village that she loved.  

?Because I believe in the words that I was taught, and I want to help with my family and the village the best way I can.? She said as if she had just memorized a line from a script, she said it with ease as if it was natural, but then again her stomach and her heart felt differently. 

Mage nodded and smiled, but his eyes called her a liar. The way they curved with his smile, nothing was scarier. Not his face, nor his height when he stood over her. No it was his eyes, the way they felt unnatural when he smiled. Kei looked at her tea, it had gotten cold but it didn?t matter, she just didn?t want to look at those eyes.

?Really, are you a dedicated shrine maiden?? He asked, but the way he asked was too sweet, ?I bet you run around all day doing things to support your family and things like that.?

Kei nodded, ?I do but anything for the sake for my family, I don?t mind running around if it is for the people I love.?

?Such a self-sacrificing young girl, though in this day and age of ninjas you must be self-sacrificing.? He said getting up from his chair and going over to his book shelf, ?Although, Miss Sili, I don?t feel like you are telling the full truth.?

A huge lump appeared in Kei?s throat as those words caught her ear. She wasn?t lying, she was telling the truth. Everything she did was for the sake of her family, for the village, and the good words she lived by. Kei gripped the cup into her hand, so why was she so nervous? If it was true, then why was she so nervous about this?

?Though I won?t dig further than that.? He said pulling one of the books from the shelf, but it didn?t make her feel any better. She was telling the truth, but why did she feel like she was forcing herself to say that. Kei felt her stomach twist into a tight knot pulling and turning in ways she couldn?t imagine. Her heart was beating so loud that she could hear it rumbling in her own ears?

What was wrong? Why did she feel like this?​
?Have you ever heard the saying, lie so often and those lies become truths?? He asked, Kei looked up, did he know what was the reason she did this for. ??The truth behind Susano?.You know it Kei?.?


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jun 1, 2014)

*Suzume|Genin|Konohagakure*

*[Konoha Detainment Facility, Konohagakure]*​

[Mission Impossible IV, Incarcerated]​
Suzume's eyes narrow on the girl as she slipped from Mr. Nakano's desk, like some slut in heat. Her curves moved in her motion as she landed with a grace her own. Still, though. It really wasn't the Edie that Suzume idolized. The hair was wrong, the eyes were wrong which cried wolf in sheep's clothing. Then came the voice, yes it did sound like Edie, if you were just a normal person that is. To Suzume though, this person reeked of imposter, Edie never had to force sweetness. She just was, that was the final bet that broke the bookie's back! 

"Yes, its me honey. I left the Chunin Exams to-"

*-CHINK!-*
​
"As if! Edie-chan would never dress like such a slut!" 

The movement was quick, almost too quick to be seen by your average laymen, but it came to the surprise of both Yui and Ryoko. The glint of steel as it flashed in the artificial light of Mr. Nakano's office. The gleam of Muramasa as it passed through the air. That twisted smirk, the one that said that Suzume had gutted herself a Fake Bitch slowly fell to an opened mouth of surprise. The tip of her blade merely left a faint, almost unseen scratch in the facade of a coat of diamonds. _"SHIT"_ is thought, Suzume can cut, via the use of a Chakra coating, through steel if she knows what she is attacking. But this woman's reaction was on a level that even the speedy blonde demon couldn't comprehend. Maybe even faster than Gina. A feeling of total powerlessness then falls over the young blonde. 

The attack was sudden and so quick that even the battle experience Ryoko couldn't cover the short distance between she and Suzume before a glittering right bomb landed squarely on Suzume's cheek. Baby blue eyes grow wide, it felt as if she had just been hit by a mad truck that had driven through a plot hole large enough to accommodate it. If Suzume was any lighter than she was, she'd have flown through the wall instead of stumbling back at a high rate of speed. Dust fell from the ceiling as Suzume fell through the wall. With a heel catching on a baseboard Suzume trips as she hits the hallway and falls. The hardwood floor splinters under her weight as she hits the ground. From the corner of her lip a small trickle of blood flows as the skin around her cheek lay open from the diamond hard fist of the imposter. 

To say the least Suzume was dazed is an understatement as Ryoko appeared over her "Suzume! Are you okay!?" the Hyuga exclaims as she gently touched at the girl's tattered face. It hurt to move her head, but Suzume nods as she patted the blood away. It of course was a lie, a spider web of cracks spiraled from a broken cheek bone falling just short of the young Samurai's teeth. It hurt like hell. But her body was already working in conjunction with Ryoko filling cracks with iron. As the Chunin applied a little Medical Ninjutsu to heal the patch of skin that had been put through a meat grinder. Muramasa is pulled from the ground as Ryoko worked, "You're going to pay for that, Imposter!" is stated,  "That isn't a threat either. It's my word as a Samurai on the honor of my blade!" is added. 

The Bitch merely chuckled, finding Suzume's 'word' less than noteworthy. The woman explained herself, while sounding like the machine your bank used when they were closed. Suzume wasn't interested though and she pulled herself from the crater she created. As the Samurai stood the darker blonde shows her skin again while she snapped her fingers to cue six goons to capture the three. A seventh swooped in with needles as they struggled against their captors. Suzume roared as she felt the needle enter her neck which is followed by a slight sting as what ever it was, was injected into her. Those eyes grow dim and roll to the back of her head and her body slumped. The two men that held her grunted and they almost drop her from the sheer surprise of her dead weight. "Why the hell did we get the battleship?!" one asks as the start to drag her behind the men that carried Ryoko and Yui.

There was a slight miscalculation though, like Edie Suzume was very hard to drug as the heat in her belly ate away at the toxin that flowed in her veins and just as they reach the stairs Suzume stirs back to life.  "I'll cut her shiny boobs OFF!"[/color is roared. Struggling Suzume breaks free of one man's grasp as she sinks her teeth into the other's right hand. With a bite force hard enough to sheer iron, Suzume breaks bones with her bite. The man wailed as he released her. But before the warrior princess could stand the seventh goon is back on her. Two needles fall into her neck and that familiar stinging sensation flows into her. Growling she struggles, "They should have told me." is barked after she fell. "Take her, she won't be getting up for a while, that was enough sedative to put a elephant down." is stated while he adjusted his tie. "Fuck that, you take her. I need to get to a hospital." the injured man states holing his broken hand. "Tch" is grunted as the boss goon took Suzume by an arm. "Well? We don't have all day." ~ 

_-Later, Destroyed Detainment Facility: Level Five_

Suzume's eyes flutter open, she felt weak and a sudden flashback of Gina's sealing techniques flood the girls mind as she sees she is tied in a straitjacket of coiled chains that were just out of the reach of her mouth. Around her neck a collar bolts her head to the wall she was chained too and two massive steel balls were clamped to her ankles. Sealing tags ran the length of the restraints to seal away that damned power the girl had. Welcome to the chain gang Suzume ~~


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jun 1, 2014)

*Ren Houki, Divergent III*

Ren breathed a sigh of exasperation. Edie Nanako really hadn't changed at all since their last mission. If anything, she might have gotten worse; at least back then, she was taking the rescue of Alisa seriously. Right now, she wasn't even _dressed_ properly for it. Who wore a summer dress and heels on an escort mission?

Well, whatever. It wasn't like she could die or anything, and if she did, it'd be her own fault. There wasn't any need to get stressed about it. Taking out his ticket, Ren boarded the train with Ryoko and Taneda into the economy class. It wasn't nearly as expansive and clean as first class, and the worn carpet floors was littered with bits and stray pieces of wrappers and general mess. But, for it's purpose, which was to transport them and to provide them an area to discuss how they'd proceed with the mission, it was more than enough.

The three went into a carriage near the back towards, not entirely by coincidence, the first class section. Ren opened his mouth to begin trailing on a plan of action as he might normally have done, but stopped himself, remembering that Ryoko didn't particularly enjoy having her authority as apparent mission leader stepped upon. Rearing his head towards her, the Houki asked: "So, got a plan?"


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jun 1, 2014)

*Suzume|Liquid Time*

*[ Konohagakure]*​
[Divergent Special Event, Another Rapist?!]
Liquid Time​
A grin as wide as the moon beamed on Suzume's face while she darted from store to store in Konoha's Shopping District. Arms flailed in a happy upbeat rhythm as she looked for a present to buy her big sister Edie. She couldn't believe it, Ryoko had tipped her off that Edie was going to have a birthday in a little while and she had even suggested the perfect present for Edie, seeing as the Nakano Heiress had everything already. And she had the image Ryoko given her in hand so she could inquire about it for Edie. 

_-Earlier that Day, Outside Suzume and Gina's Seventh Heaven_ 

Ryoko crossed her arms over her chest as she looked up to the massive hotel that Suzume had apparently bought within her first week in Konohagakure. It was more or less a Four Seasons before the girl's bankroll had it updated. Now it stood apart even from the biggest, fanciest hotels that you could find in Fuzengakure. Not that Suzume knew anything about renovation. No this was all her teacher's doing, Kurihara, Gina. Despite the allure of the hot springs that the woman had installed in the back. Ryoko wasn't here for that. She was here to meet Edie's little double, Suzume. Why? Well it was because Edie in the pass couple of days had been a bigger pain in the ass then was even normal for her. 

And the perfect weapon to use was a little blonde that even Edie never would suspect of treason. A vile grin slipped over her face, she spotted Suzume as she walked from the large spinning door. Her blonde locks bounced with each step and Ryoko could swear the girl looked more and more like Edie every day. "Suzume-Chan! she yells waving a hand in the air as she ran up to her. Suzume paused and blinked as Ryoko ran up her. "Entitled Cow-San?" is asked as the small girl went on the defensive. 

A gloved hand fell to her sword as Ryoko approached. Yup, seemed that Edie was already training Suzume to attack 'potential threats' to her idol's well being. "What do you want Entitled Cow-San? If you are hear to hurt my Nee-San, she isn't here. Not that I'd allow you to do such a thing in the first place." is stated. But Ryoko holds both hands up, "No, no Suzume-Chan. I'm here to talk to you." is stated as she smiled as sweetly as her vile intentions would allow her. Suzume blinked, but cautiously allowed her hand to fall from her sword. "Did you know that the Cow... I mean." coughing into her hand she catches the word cow so maybe Suzume wouldn't hear it, but the girl was sharp. "My NEE-SAN IS NOT A COW!" is bellowed arms flailing in rage.

"I meant Edie-San! is stated with a false air about her respect of the girl. But the ever gullible Suzume is easily pacified at Ryoko's sudden change of demeanor. Too young to understand sarcasm toward who she saw as a Saint. That would be impossible. Right? "Did you know that Edie-Chan's birthday is in a couple of week?" is asked. Suzume is quick to panic pulling a hand to her mouth as her eyes darted from side to side.  "I um er I..." the girl was panicking at the mere thought of not knowing! How could this happen?! Starting to fidget she looks away from Ryoko way too embarrassed over not knowing something as simple as her hero's day of birth.  "I gotta go and get Nee-San a present!" is stated as she started to turn on a heel. ""Suzume-Chan!" is cooed bringing the girl's attention back to the Hyūga.

Wrapping her arms around her back she rocked on the balls of her feet, "Edie has money and a lot of it. Do you even know what you could possibly buy that she doesn't have?" is asked. The blonde's face flushed with frustration looking back she always watched Edie just pull money out of that little overstuffed cat purse. It was true, Edie bought everything she wanted on a whim! What could someone as inexperienced in what Edie liked possibly know what to buy for a girl that had everything or could buy anything? "You're right! NEE-SAN IS GOING TO HATE ME!" is cried as tears started to form in the corners of her eyes. 

A wide grin painted itself over Ryoko's face her plan worked. She'd gotten the nave little girl baited into her trap. "Don't worry Suzume-Chan, I've known your Nee-San for many, many years." the girl states that grin digging deeper into her face as Suzume's eyes shown with an angel's light.  "Entitled Cow-Chan is going to help me!" is asked hands clasping together as small hearts float in her eyes. 

Hook, line and sinker!

"Yes, Suzume-Chan. I'm here to help you." is stated. It was kind of cute at how gullible Suzume was. It made it all the sweeter knowing it was Suzume that was going to be used against that over inflated cow. Pulling a folded piece of paper from behind her she hands it over to Suzume. The girl unfurls it and looks at the image that was painted on it. Her eyes widen,  "What is it?" she asks. Ryoko paused er...

Leaning down, as to whisper she begins to explain. "Those are some of the best breast pumps money can buy. See, your poor Nee-San has an unique problem with how she is blessed." Ryoko whispers cupping her hands in front of her own chest to illustrate for Suzume, "See she is always thinking about others.[color]" Ryoko almost gags on that lie. But she had to bait Suzume to the best of her ability. "That she hardly has the time to help her own self, those will help with her problem as well as show your love for her." is added with a wide grin. Suzume's eyes light up and she hugged Ryoko, "You're the best Entitled Cow-San!" is exclaimed as she turned and bound off into the distance. "Nee-San is going to love this!" is exclaimed as she waved the flyer in the air. 

Ryoko chuckled, Eide's birthday was drawing closer. But that was just icing on the cake. Suzume was the main point. See, that particular brand of pump can only be ordered, it wasn't found her in Konohagakure. So that meant that Suzume would have to ask about it in every shop, only to be turned down. That in its own light wasn't what made her plan work. It was the fact that Suzume was now well known to follow Edie around and do things for her. One of Edie's given nicknames was cow, this was meant to reinforce that train of thought.

With a cackle Ryoko walked away. ~

_-Present_

Suzume walks from another store near the train station. Looking at the flyer she was starting to loose hope that she'd not find it. Looking up though, she sees Edie and a wide grin crosses her face. "Nee.." she catches herself. She almost ruined her present. Folding the paper up she slips it into her bow with the mass of Ryo she keeps is kept. Looking up she sees Taneda harassing Edie. Suzume's eyes widen. Edie was being threatened by a, by a...

Suzume searched the words that Edie often used and came to a single conclusion. Rapist! Edie was being threatened by a rapist! A odd conclusion to come to so fast, but hell. He was holding his hand out. Suzume, in her eyes, sees Edie turn in horror from the boy and though she calmly walked away laughing to herself to board her private first class bus. Suzume sees it as a screaming run as her staff attempts to protect her from the drooling maniac that wished to do little more than rip her Nee-San from her clothing. The monster then attacks Ryoko and steals her ticket so he can be on the train.

Suzume's jaw dropped she had to save her Nee-San!

Falling to a run as Taneda boarded the train, and ignoring Ren and Ryoko boarding, Suzume hits the platform. "Hey the train is .."

A wad of Ryo lands in his hands, "Enjoy your trip!" is yelled. He recognized Suzume as the little girl that followed Edie around, so he figured that one of the tickets that Edie had bought was meant for her. Giving little thought to the fact she entered one of the coaches.  ~


----------



## Olivia (Jun 1, 2014)

*Kirisaki Shinkō**
Mission: When the Tough Gets Going*

I was normally now adept at Edie's comments, thinking that they could never go too far out of line. But what she said didn't just cross the line, it bulldozed right past it, up a mountain, off a cliff, and two hundred meters into the ocean. There was no reason for Edie to be so rude towards the women, obviously when she was in a lot of emotional strife as it had been. I was about to start something with Edie until I heard Kei speak up.

She didn't allow Edie's words to affect her emotions. Instead she tried to deal with the situation as best as she could and tried to mend the women's now broken heart. Kei really was sweet, almost too sweet to be a shinobi. But at least she didn't allow her emotions to get the best of her. Disgraceful. 

After all was said and done Kei finally proposed that we leave and get on the hunt. It would be too hard to tail him once we got sight of him it would still be a little difficult to actually make sure we're following the correct man. Well, he's a male leaving that building who has a decent body build, black hair, and glasses so I'm sure he's distinct enough for us to follow the right person.

With a nod, and ignoring any further comments of retaliation that Edie may make, I turned to the door, ready to get a move on with this mission. I knew Edie didn't even want to be here, and saw this mission as a waste. Personally, while I did feel sorry for this women, I didn't necessarily see how it was a shinobi mission, much less a c-rank, so I can agree with her on at least that.

We walked down the streets of Fuzengakure where all I could notice were about two shops and the rest red-lit buildings. Well, maybe that was an exaggeration, but it sure felt that way. Honestly it made me a feel just a tad uncomfortable, but it was something I would have to put up with.

Upon approaching the the block I motioned with my hand to jump on the buildings. I knew I would get some sort of resistance from Edie, but the best way to tail someone would be from the rooftops, not from the ground. It would be too suspicious for three people to follow directly behind him until he reached home, so this way it would be better. After reaching the perfect vantage point from the doorway of his workplace, I looked at the other two as I said:

"Alright so here's the plan. We know he gets off work soon, so what we'll do is follow him by rooftop. If he enters a building then one of us will follow him. I'll just offer up a rotation of Edie, Kei, and then myself. The reason for this is because if he saw the same three girls in each place he went he'd get a little suspicious, so this way he won't be any the wiser. Well...That isn't completely true, hopefully he won't make more than three stops."

That was the main plan that I had come up with. It wasn't anything intricate or anything, but it would get the job done. But what if he did make more than three stops? Would he give notice to us or would he not even remember he met us before in other places? Before I could put more thought into what we should be doing a man with black hair and glasses, who resembled the man from the picture exited the building.

"Alright now's our chance. Let's follow him and see what he's doing." 
​


----------



## Laix (Jun 1, 2014)

_Edie Nakano_
* THE CHŪNIN EXAMS*
   *PART 38*

​ 
"So, Lady Edie..." Katsuyu began as the two lay rolled up next to each other in Edie's handmade cotton blanket. "What about that girl that was with you? When did she come into it?"

Although she didn't name anyone, Edie knew exactly who she was talking about and her face lit up.

"You mean Suzume?"

"Yes, forgive me... At this age, I'm getting bad with names!" 

"Hohoho, Suzume... She's..." Edie couldn't quite find the words to describe this girl. She was truly something special, even if the proud blonde wouldn't admit it. "She's... Well, she's my little sister."

"Y-You have a sister? I thought that-"

"Not my actual sister! My kind of adopted sister. She's one of the few girls in the world who aren't complete man-stealing bitches Katsuyu."

The body-sized slug gasped in horror. "Such profanity Lady Edie!"

"Ugh, just listen... It starts to get interesting here!"

_*- Three Weeks Prior, the Nakano Mansion*_

Edie stood outside her mansion dressed in a pair of battered-for-fashion denim shorts and a simple white vest top with her silver heart-shaped pendant resting between her ample cleavage. Clutching an over-the-shoulder leather brown bag, she waited impatiently for a certain companion of hers.

"Where is this girl!? I said to be here for 12pm sharp...!" Edie moaned as she checked the distant clock hanging on her living room wall through the window.

"Miss Edie, I'm sure Suzume-san will be here soon... She may have got caught up in traffic!" Alisa tries to reassure Edie but the girl is as impatient as ever.

"I'm going to tell her off for this!"
​


----------



## Laix (Jun 1, 2014)

_Ryoko Hyūga_
 THE CHUNIN EXAMS
*PART 8*



 _ "Why am I fighting for a truth that isn't mine?"_
 ___________________________​
Prison.

It was a horrible place, especially the Level 5 containment cells of the Konoha Detainment Facility. Usually you get your serial killers, your spies and your S-Rank criminals. Apparently, the heiress to the Hyūga Clan, a diplomat from the Land of Iron and a headmistress at a prestigious Medical Academy fell into one of these categories.

As Ryoko sat in her tiny box room, clutching her knees in the fetal position she thought of all the things she'd ever done wrong in her life. There was that time she turned a boy down to prom because he was younger than her and she didn't want to be seen at a younger year's prom. Then there was the time she had regrettable sex with Edie's nemesis who she claims 'sexually assaulted' her, then of course there was that time she paid Kirisaki to kiss Edie so she could humiliate her via the media. 

But then her mind dismissed these 'sins'. It urged her to think of the truly bad things she'd done, bringing up the one person she's killed in her life. There was that blood-thirsty killer during the rescue Alisa mission, but that didn't count - if she didn't kill him, he would've killed her. Plus, he died from what was pretty much a self inflicted wound, so would that count?

"_*Wake up, you've got a visitor!*_"

A blank, stone-cold voice snapped her out of her thoughts. She jumped up to her feet as the heavy, seal-covered iron door swung open to allow two prison officers to walk in. When they parted, a busty blonde woman walked through with a face that was still fresh in her mind.

It was Freyja, wearing a very smug grin on her face. This time she was dressed slightly more appropriately in a white leotard corset and thigh-high gogo boots with a snow-white fur cloak to cover what was left of her modesty. She looked like a _Queen_.

"What do _you_ want?" She asked with a scowl of contempt on her face for the bitch who had a part in throwing her in here. Freyja shook off her attempt at being intimidating with a soft chuckle.

"Darling, I'm a visitor - _your only visitor_ - for... How long was it again?"

"_*Thirty-four years ma'am,*_" The prison officer confirmed.

"Ah yes, thirty. Four. Years."

Ryoko's face dropped. She went pale and her eyes began to water. Thirty four years? The girl couldn't fathom such a number. Ryoko was just eighteen, her life had just begun. She wouldn't get out until she was fifty two, well past child bearing age. All those dreams of a family, a wonderful life, a husband, a child... _All gone._

The hate she had for this woman and Natsu Nakano couldn't be described. Right now there was visions of her plunging a screw down into their eyeballs which helped relieve a slight amount of the pain.

"H-How... How can you even... This is so wrong..." 

Freyja chuckled again, walking around the tiny room as she spoke. "Two years for breaking into a government building. Two years for assaulting a police officer. Ten years for murdering a police officer and five years for assisting in the escape of a Level 5 prisoner."

"That's only nineteen years... Where did the other fifteen come from?" By now Ryoko's voice was hoarse and close to breaking under the building urge to just burst into tears.

"Do you remember a woman named Ana Kao?"

Her eyes widened at the mention of that name. Ana Kao, yes she remembers her somewhat. She'd never met her, but she'd been involved in her murder - involved, not responsible. Ana Kao was a corrupt official who, alongside the corrupt criminal Mr. Kongou was using her status in the government to sweep any wrong-doings of Kongou's under the carpet. Alongside a girl called Setsuko from Fuzengakure and Kirisaki Shinkō, they killed Ana as part of a mission given to them by none other than... Natsu Nakano.

"You murdered her, Ryoko. We have eyewitness accounts who with all their bravery testified against you in court and had you thrown in here~"

"Lies! There's so many things wrong with that, I don't even know where to begin! I wasn't even the one who killed Ana Kao--"

Freyja folded her arms with a raised eyebrow. "Are you suggesting the Kage Council's Highest Court has got it wrong? That all five witnesses are lying?"

"Who do you think gave me the mission Freyja!? None other than Natsu Nakano, the one who threw me in here!! If I'm going down for her murder, then so should he!"

"Can you give us a moment please?" Freyja motioned to the prison officers to exit the cell, which they did as so. As soon as the vault slammed shut, the wicked woman moved over to Ryoko and grabbed her by the neck, pressing a razor-sharp diamond finger against her throbbing throat.

"You my dear can't prove that Mr. Nakano had anything to do with that. You my dear are just a convicted criminal who is a danger to the public and should look forward to many, many years inside this correction facility."

At this point the Hyūga was feeling weak. Against such a overbearing force that is the government and all its corrupt officials, there was nothing she could do. This was it, this was the end of her life. Ryoko couldn't hold the tears back anymore as they formed in her pearly white eyes.

"Who knows? Maybe you'll see the light and come out a better woman at fifty two~" Freyja taunted with a smirk before dropping her to the floor like a rag doll. She adjusted her cloak before turning her back on the teenager.

"What about my family?" Ryoko asked weakly. Freyja simply scoffed at her question.

"Family?" She walked out the door as the prison officers began to shut it. 

"What can they do?"

________________________

"_*Get up, you've got a visitor!*_"

Dr. Yui Kuriyama was wide awake indeed, standing in the center of the room with her arms hanging lifelessly next to her and her stare cold and blank. Just like with Ryoko minutes earlier, in walked a smirking Freyja.

"Dr. Yui Kuriyama, I'm more than happy to announce that you're being released!"

The woman gave no reply. Freyja continued regardless.

"Ahem... Mr Nakano believes that you can be forgiven and has dropped all charges against you. As the headmistress and personal teacher of his beloved daughter, he doesn't want that relationship between you two to be strained and would like to carry on with all past sins forgotten~"

"Get lost."

Kuriyama finally gave an answer but it wasn't the one Freyja would've liked. 

"She's quite lippy for an old lady. Hold her down boys."

The two prison officers stormed in and pinned Yui to the ground, who didn't even put up a fight. She just glared at the crouching Freyja as the wicked woman placed a palm on her forehead. Kuriyama's eyes rolled to the back of her head and her body began to shake almost violently while Freyja performed some sort of jutsu. Once it was done however, Kuriyama was unconscious for the prison officers to carry her out. 

With a soft sigh, Freyja flicked her long blonde locks over her cloak and walked out of the room with a model-like strut. 

"And this is where the real fun begins~"​


----------



## Kei (Jun 1, 2014)

_[The Dedicated Shrine Maiden of the Sea; Kei Sili]
[That Man...Mage]
[Chapter Seven; Fools]_​

She was shaking, the truth behind Susano, what truth? Kei thought as she racked every area of her brain for answer, but then she found it. That answer that she knew all too well about summoning the fable god. Kei grasp on the cup so hard that the cup broke the shard stabbing her palm, but she didn?t mind, this pain wasn?t anything compared to the pain she felt in her heart. Kei smiled weakly as she opened her palms, she knew the truth all along but she still became a shrine maiden.

?That was why I asked?.? Mage said as he came over and began to wrap her hands in bandages, ?It seems you need time to yourself, please use this room towards your use. I don?t mind. A young maiden should always get some sleep don?t you agree??

Kei nodded her head, she couldn?t fight it. She didn?t want to fight anymore. She didn?t want to think. Kei went over to the bed and curled underneath the sheets. Mage turned off the lights to the room and gently closed the door behind him. For a minute the slight breeze that entered the room jingled the gems that were on the ceiling. They chimed and rocked back in forth, the tiny bit of light that hit them made the room shine in different colors almost like a beautiful cave. 

She closed her eye, she didn?t want to remember, and she didn?t want to think about it. Kei covered her face with her hands, but no matter how hard she wanted to she couldn?t cry. It was a certain thing that made she just couldn?t do. Kei grabbed the closest pillow and squeezed it tightly, she needed to rest and the best thing she could do now was think about anything except that.

Her eyes slowly got heavy and before long Kei was asleep?

She dreamed a dream about a young girl who found out she wasn?t special. She was never special because she didn?t have that mark, and how she cursed her fate.  The young girl then found out a secret, a secret she couldn?t believe and that she didn?t want to realize.  So she slowly forgot that secret and believed in her family words, she believed in everything they feed her, because she was the self-sacrificing type.

The type to believe a lie until it became truth?.​
Did Kei feel sorry for the young girl? A part of her did, she felt sorry for the girl who was forced to believe in such a lie, but another didn?t. She had her chance to escape but she decided not to. Somewhere the young girl thought things will change, that somehow she could be just as good as and maybe even better than what they gave her.  Though nothing changed, and Kei felt nothing towards it, not the young girl and not the situation she had put herself in.

What a foolish young girl?.​


----------



## Olivia (Jun 1, 2014)

*Kirisaki Shinkō*
*Flashback: Not Yet*

My warm embrace of the young Nakano gave the girl a sense of comfort, where she finally felt as if she could allow her true emotions to show face. But despite that she was still very prideful, she reached her arms around me and ducked her head into my shoulder, almost as if to hide her face. But she wasn't trying to shove me away or call me names, so I think that her emotions were genuine.

No further words were shared between us, for multiple reasons. One, Edie was finally letting her sadness erupt from her normal facade of stability. Second, I had never felt a pain like this, to lose both brother and mother with one incident must be horrible. Finally, I was sure nothing I could say could mean more than this moment. I may be small, but it seems like I have a better grasp on life than some adults.

I wasn't comforting her because of her loss. Well, maybe that was part of it, but I was comforting her for a different reason as well. I wanted her to accept the possibility of her own death as well, and move on with her life. When someone close to you dies I can only assume a thought that goes through your head is "Will I be next?". I haven't experienced any close deaths, so I can't say for sure, but I'd assume this is a logical thought process. 

Edie can continue living as a rich girl with her father, become a doctor, a diplomat, or even a shinobi, but what waited for us all was that dark demise. No one can avoid that, that was the one universal truth I have ever found. So that's why my parents wealth, the value of possessions, it means nothing to me. That's why I don't care...that I'm separated from my parents.

A tear fell from my eye as I thought the last sentence. Was that actually true? Did I not care? No that wasn't phrased correctly, of course I care. But I realized the burden it placed on my heart. Did I want to go through life like this rich girl? Watch as everyone she knows and loves dies around her? No, why make life so intentionally cruel. That's why it was a good thing to be separated from my parents, from anyone I love, because I won't have to feel the pain of their loss.

My train of thought was suddenly broken when I felt a large pull on my shoulder opposed to Edie. Before I knew it I was dislodged from the girl and dragged away by my arm. Upon stopping I turned around and noticed it had been one of the nuns. I looked with worried eyes, wondering if I had done something wrong, for when I received a large slap across the face.

It stung, but not like a normal hit. This felt like there was emotion behind the hit. In fact after about thirty seconds with no words the impact had still stung. I slightly turned my head, with tears welling up in my eyes, wondering why she had made such a hit across my face. I started to open my mouth, mouthing the motions necessary to say "Why" for when the nun exploded.

"You can't just hug the daughter of royalty like that! You have to show her respect, you have to show her a sense of value! She just lost two family members, so don't go prodding around like you know how she feels!"

My heart had been completely broken, had she really just said those words to me? Was I not sent here to comfort those who had lost members of their family? Was it wrong for me to hug a girl a few years older than me? But my mind snapped back into place. I wasn't wrong, she was wrong. My teeth gritted. Giving humans a sense of value? Ridiculous. We weren't any better than the rocks on the ground, as we all shared the same fate. It was her, she was the one that didn't understand!

"I got it..."

I said begrudgingly as I turned ninety-degrees and ran away from the memoriam. It wasn't that I was done or through with the service, it's that I couldn't stand being in the nuns vicinity any longer. My mind was so focused on her, I had completely forgotten the reason why I had gotten in trouble in the first place, the girl I met, Edie Nakano.

I ran all the way to the orphanage, opening the door as quickly as possible, running by three people in the lobby and up the stairs into my room on the left. I slammed the door and curled up onto my bed, trying just to think peaceful thoughts. Was there really a reason for me to be hit? My entire life my parents never hit me, they always spoiled me. 

No, that wasn't a positive. I was weak willed. I let something like this upset me when the world was filled with only death and destruction. I had to toughen up or else I'd be the same as everyone at that memoriam, weak, desolate, crushed in despair. I couldn't allow that to happen, I had to harden myself. For as long as I lived I would refuse to make connections. That could lead a very lonely life, but at at least I wouldn't be sad for whatever pointless reason I have for surviving.

My body jolted as I heard knocks on my door. Someone was already here? Was it the nun? Would I be punished some more? I took my pillow and covered my face as the doorknob turned. Instead of the nun however, in came the blonde haired man I had instantly recognized. His name was Yoshi...Yoshi-something Kira. With a smile he sat on the edge of my bed as he said soothly:

"You came in like a rocket. Is something the matter?" 
​


----------



## Olivia (Jun 1, 2014)

*Kirisaki Shinkō*​ *Chunin Exams: The Price to Pay
*
I  hopped from tree to tree, watching as the  green leaves flew past me  like rain drops. I had no idea how fast I was  going any longer, all I  knew is that I needed to meet up with Zell.  How long had it been since I  left him? A couple of hours? At the least?  I said I'd meet up in about  fifteen minutes and look how that turned  out. I only had one hope, that  he was still alive and well. This  forest, if anything, has taught me  that there is no one out there that  won't be ruthless, because that was  simply the way shinobi had to live.  How were we expected to complete our  missions successfully if we were  thought to hold our emotions in a high  standing as well. My bloodied  fists tightened as I jumped leaped  through the trees, hoping to find  him soon.

In  the distance I could see a clearing where  an obvious battle was taking  place. There had been a silver haired boy  fighting a white haired boy,  which the former having glowing-like  chakra surrounding his body. He  leaped at the later and blasted through  his skull in a gruesome motion,  causing his head to explode in blood  and brain-matter. However less than  a second later the body evaporated  into a poof of smoke, but unlike  normal clones, this smoke had been a  vile color of purple. My eyes  focused as I watched the former boy stop  his movements, where earlier he  seemed to move rather fast to punch  that clones face in. What had that  purple smoke been? Was it poison? It  was a little cliche to judge purple  smoke and to justify it as poison,  but all the clues matched up. Until  now the other boy was able to,  seemingly easily, smash this clones head  in, but immediately after he  stops moving, there's no other explanation.

Someone  that looked exactly like the clone  from earlier jumped from the branch  above and landed a little distance  away from the silver haired boy. It  seemed they were just standing  there, talking, for what was a little  while, until the silver haired  boy lunged at his target. But his chakra  was shaken, and his movements  weren't so precise, I could tell something  had affected his movements,  and I was sure it had been that poison from  earlier. I wondered what  drove this silver-haired boy, he was in no  condition to continue  fighting like this, so what drove him to push  forward and try to attack  the white-haired boy? 

As  the silver-haired boy approached the  latter, he exploded into a white  cloud of smoke, where upon the exit of  the formers punch had been  blocked by the latter's fist. Before long  the latter flipped the  silver-haired boy onto his back and restricted  him with something. Was  it chakra strings? I utilized chakra strings as  well but in a very  different manner, to think that someone could use  them like this almost  made me sick. Upon approaching I recognized the  two. The silver-haired  boy on the ground was definitely Zell,  while  the white haired boy  pining him to the ground was the white haired boy  we met at the  beginning of this portion of the exams. It just goes to  show, you can't  trust anyone. Upon reaching the clearing I took out two  needles and  aimed it at his satchel, if Zell was truly poisoned then  there was  nothing I could do besides try to find the antidote.

After  throwing the needles I jumped off the  tree and towards the two, sending  out a chakra string towards the  white-haired boy. I didn't expect him  to be brought down with this  technique or anything, but at the very  least I wanted him to lose his  balance and concentration enough so I  would be able to grab Zell. Upon  falling I attached a chakra string to  the mans back, and as I fell I  pulled on it and contracted it with my  chakra, causing two effects. One  would, momentarily, pull the  white-haired boys weight off of Zell,  causing him to lose his balance,  and the second would cause me to  accelerate towards him at a faster  rate. The two needles hit their mark  and I was ready to go. As soon as I  touched the ground  I reached with  my bloodied right hand to grab the  now loose satchel bag, swiped my  leg around to push the white-haired boy  away from Zell, and then turned  to Zell, grabbing him bridal-style, and  launching myself away using  shunshin. 

"Pretty nun carrying me off like a blushing pride, not exactly how I imagined it but I could be doing worse for myself."

I  smiled and then blushed at his comment. I  was only saving his life  because he was a comrade and an ally, that's  all. Landing far enough  away I placed Zell onto the ground along with  the white-haired boys' bag  of tools. Not giving any attention to the  poison, I first looked for  any open wounds, but the first and immediate  one that came to my  attention was the large gash opened on his chest.  The way how he spoke  earlier made me feel as if he was completely  alright, but that was  definitely not the case. Taking a good look at  his wound made me realize  just how hard this battle had been on Zell.  There was no doubt that if  this were to be left unchecked then he could  very well bleed out. I  started to freak out slightly, I was in no way,  shape, or form a medical  shinobi, and I was certainty not trained in  this type of field. Not  only that, I was fear-driven of blood, which  had been very ironic due to  my blood-soaked hands with blood smeared  all over my face. But seeing  these open wounds in Zell terrified me,  what was I supposed to do?

"Don't worry Zell, I'll fix you up quickly. Don't worry, don't worry. Just don't talk or move!" However, he quickly retorted saying: "It's just like sowing up ripped clothes, right? Just make it quick, it just has to hold for a little..."

I  said those words to try and give Zell piece  of mind, but I'm sure I  said it to try and give myself reassurance.  Hell, I could tell that his  words were more soothing to me than mine  were to him, and he was the one  seriously injured. I took a deep  breath, I had to be calm. This mans  life had no been in my hands, and I  had the chance to actually save  someone! I couldn't bear to watch as  someone else died in my hands, no,  it was too terrifying when it had  just been the rabbit! But if it were  an actual person, a comrade! No, I  couldn't do that! I couldn't allow  it! I needed to act quickly!  Ignoring my blood soaked hands, I conjured a  chakra needle and thread  and took to his open chest wound, trying to  seal it as quickly as a  possibly could. It was very rough and  rudimentary,  but it would have  to do for now, and it could possibly  save his life. I winced every time  I had to bring the needle through, as  I watched it pierce his skin and  enter his insides. I almost wanted to  throw up, but I kept a level  head - I had to just keep thinking his life  was in my hands ​


----------



## Olivia (Jun 1, 2014)

As  said earlier, I was no medical shinobi at   all, but I was deadly worried  about the poison that was now circulating   throughout his body. Was it  lethal? Would it just paralyze him? Or   would it shut down his entire  body including his heart? Unfortunately I   didn't have the time nor the  knowledge to wait to see what the result   would turn into. I turned my  head frantically until I found the   white-haired man's supply kit.  Opening it frantically I tore the   medical bag apart, looking for what  could be antidotes. I tossed   everything onto the ground and started to  file through it, finding   multiple vials. I started to freak out, there  was no name, nor a label,   only colors! What should I do! If I inject him  with the wrong thing   then he could end up even worse! But an  interesting fact had eased my   calm, which had been the similar  distinctiveness of the colors. About   half of them had a color of light  blue, while the other half had a dark   and grimy color. If logic  dictated, the light color would be the   antidote, or the cure. With a  deep breath, I stated wearily:

"I'm   going to   inject you with a few syringes now. Hopefully they are able  to  cure   you of whatever poison that man injected you with." I    honestly started to panic, there was no way that I knew for sure that    these injections would even do the trick, let alone not poison him.   Zell  looked at me as he said:   "You're  a nun, that's about faith isn't it? The way I see it... if  any  of those  isn't the cure then I'm dead anyway. I don't know if that   makes the  decision any easier, but just go with the flow and believe   it'll turn  out alright... for my sake."

He  responded with assurance in his voice. I   felt like I had no other  choice though. If I did nothing then this man   could end up in bad shape.  Even if he didn't die from the poison, who   says it won't cause several  organs to fail or even give him some form   of permanent brain damage. No,  I couldn't let that happen. I'd just   have to hope for the best. I  grabbed the first syringe as my hand shook   rapidly, holding down Zell's  arm as the needle approached his   antecubital, and my hands started to  shake. What should I do? How did I   know for sure that these weren't the  toxins? What if the white-haired   boy purposely made these the opposite  colors so others would be  fooled?  I started to breath heavily, I  couldn't over think this. I had  one  shot and I had to take it. But as  soon as the syringe was about  to  pierce his skin I dropped it. I  couldn't bring myself to inject him   with it. Why? Was I scared that I'd  inject him with poison? Was it  his  words that scared me? That was  probably it, I didn't want his  blood on  my hands.

I  took my head to his chest and heard his   heartbeat, it was still going,  but it sounded more faint than a normal   heart beat. Was this due to  fatigue or the poison? Regardless I  decided  the best motive to bring him  back to speed would be to give  him a  little jump start. I punctured two  needles into both sides of  his  chest, and as quickly as possible I sent  an electric shock through  the  threads. It quickly reached his body  sending a volt almost  rocketing  him off the ground. As soon as it  finished I plucked the  needles out  and knelled down to face him. I had  hoped this had given  his heart the  jump start it needed. I placed one  hand on his cheek as I  said:

"Don't worry, you're going to be alright. Just be ready for another round, okay?"

I  slowly removed my hand from his cheek. I   couldn't stay focused on him  forever. He seemed like he was out of   danger now, so I only needed to  focus on the opponent who lay in front   of us. My head turned as anger  built inside me. I hadn't known Zell  for  long, but for that man to put  Zell in such a condition made me   furious. Maybe this is what that brown  haired girl meant when she said   she'd target people I was close to. Did  this mean that I actually  cared  for him? Cared for others? I shook my  head, now was not the time  to  focus on that, what I had to focus on was  my prey.

"You thought Zell was tough? Get ready, as I won't stop until you've bled your last drop of blood."​


----------



## Kei (Jun 1, 2014)

_[The Dedicated Shrine Maiden of the Sea; Kei Sili]
[That Man...Mage]
[Chapter Eight; Vegetable Soup]_​
?Do you not want to stay just a bit longer??

Mage asked her as she was about to leave out the door. Kei had woke up and he was making dinner, it almost made her laugh the way he had the kissed the cook apron on with pink frills and a pink dots decorating the center. She shook her head and his good side almost formed a bit of a pout. She gripped her shrine maiden attire, and thought about it for a minute before sitting down at the table. He even sat out a plate for her. Even it had a frilly design to it. 

Kei watched as Mage tried to smile and he attended the pot before him, ?Tonight we are going to have vegetable soup, my secret is to add food from my own garden. That way you don?t have that over process taste to it. Also just a bit of cayenne powder would make anything wonderful.? He chuckled to himself as he poured her up a bowl before giving it to her.

?Taste, I bet it?s the best thing you ever had!? Mage said if he didn?t talk about his work with passion he was talking about the food he made. Kei took the spoon in front of her and scoped up just a bit before placing some in her mouth. She almost jumped up out of her seat, it was really good, nothing overwhelmed the other, and the slight kick she got out of it was almost too good. 

?Told you so~?

He purred as he went back to the food. Kei ate the rest he gave her and it brought a smile to her face and it warmed her belly. Her worries slowly melted away with the heat that was radiating off her belly. Weirdly despite the crowded nature of his house, it felt homely. Maybe it was the person that made the home homely but whatever it was gave her a warm feeling. 

??Thank you?? Kei said before looking down at her plate, ?For taking me in and feeding me, giving me a place to rest?Thank you for all of it.?

Mage turned off the stove and smiled, ?No problems, thank you for not screaming a second time, or calling me a monster. It was so nice to have a conversation with a human being again.?

Kei didn?t know how to respond to that, the way he said it was so easy and sweet. It made Kei smile as he put another bowl of soup in front of her, he sat down as well. Before she began to eat, she noticed that he didn?t have a bowl in front of him. When he noticed that he laughed a bit and shook his head. 

?Sorry to say I have this fear of eating in front of people.? He said pointing to his left side, ?It makes it hard.?

Kei shook her head, ?I won?t judge, I understand, let?s have a meal together!?

?Are you sure? I?m telling you it is pretty bad??

?Let?s eat together!?​
Mage smiled as he grabbed a bowl for himself and got him something to eat. Once he had sat down she began to eat, she didn?t watch him but out of the corners of her eye she could see him scooping up little bits and trying not to make too much noise.  She couldn?t help but smile at how considerate he was, when he saw her smile she could see him blush.

?This is why I don?t like eating in front of people!? He said covering his face, and Kei couldn?t help but chuckle.

?It?s not like that! I?m not laughing at the way you eat, but how kind you are!? Kei said, ?You are so gentle Mage, from the way you talk and the way you act, I wouldn?t have suspected!?


----------



## Olivia (Jun 1, 2014)

*Kirisaki Shinkō*
*Flashback: Kindness*

Like before, all I could feel from this man had been good intent and kindness. His smile made me feel warm, and his presence made me feel safe. My right hand gripped the bed sheet, I wished he would always be here for me. He made me feel safe. He made me feel as if I could open my heart up to other people. I felt almost immortal when being around this man.

He set his hand out onto the bed, and I reached slightly to grasp it. I didn't know why, but just being in contact with him made me feel at ease, like none of today ever happened. I almost wondered why he hadn't adopted me. I wouldn't mind him being my parent. He looked after me in a caring way, it's something that most can't replicate.

"How about we take a walk?"

He asked honestly. I nodded and got to my feat, taking his hand as we made our way out of the building. As we left the orphanage I saw the nun that catechized me at the memoriam. The sting soon returned to my cheek. Did I honestly do anything bad though? I couldn't remember. However the bright light and fresh air soon cleared my mind.

My first steps outside with Kira were revitalizing. Despite the strange stares we were now getting, probably because an older man was holding the hand of a six year old nun, I felt completely relaxed. I gripped his hand a little tighter, not wanting him to disappear. 

"Hey, no need to be so tense. How about I take you out to lunch?"

He said with a gleaming smile, almost mimicking the Colgate smile of a deceased failure of a Hokage. Hand in hand we walked towards the closest restaurant we could find, which happened to be a ramen shop. It was called Ichiraku Ramen, and it was favored so much by the hero of the Leaf Village and the savior of the world that he ordered it to be a chain restaurant. Now one can be found in every village.

Regardless the one we were walking into had been the original. Inside it had been empty except for one person sitting at a table in the corner. I looked at a picture on the wall which had the original design layout of the building, where it had only been a bar setup. Those days were long gone with them furnishing it with tables and expanding the building.

At the front had been , which some claimed to be immortal, but that couldn't be true. No, in fact that wasn't the case, as proven by the wall behind him had shown an almost family tree of inheritance. It seemed this place use to be owned by his father, who looked exactly like him, which was owned by his mother, who had brown hair, who was all originally owned by her father who created the restaurant. As he was washing out the bowl he asked:

"What can I get for ya'?"

I questioned for moment, what did I want to get? Normally my parents bought everything for me and told me what I should eat, and at the orphanage we had designated meals every night, so it's not like I had a choice. I brought my hand up to my chin, thinking very hard about the situation. Kira looked down at me and smiled, realizing my troubles.

"How about we'll get two regulars and extra pork on both?"

The ramen man smiled at his order and turned, quickly stirring the noodles in his little saucer. Kira pulled out a bar stool and offered it to me. With a smile I climbed on, as the seat was almost as tall as I was. After sitting comfortably I turned to the man as he questioned:

"So are you missing your old life? Do enjoy the orphanage?"

I pondered at his question. Did I miss my old life? Not really. I mean, I wouldn't mind seeing my parents and brother again, but I realized that at some point in life they would die and it would bring me pain. I think it was better this way, that way it can be done and over with this early in my life.

But did I enjoy my time at the orphanage? That was another question entirely. I did enjoy some aspects, I got free food, free attention, and when there's other kids around I get to play with them. But I can't be adopted because there's still a chance of me returning to my parents and they don't want to 'rob me' of that opportunity.

Then there was the whole religious aspect of it, which was nonsense. Ghosts, gods, who cares? It doesn't make a lick of difference in the end. We all die anyways so what's the point in placing faith in a false advertisement. With a sigh, I almost exploded.

"I don't care about being away from my parents, and the orphanage is nice but what's with the whole religion! Why are they forcing me to wear these clothes when I have no idea what it even is! Why should I have to coincide with their beliefs? It's not like I chose to stay with them, they're forcing me to! And-!"

I was cut off by a simply shoulder touch by the man. With a gleaming smile it made all of my complaints fade away. Maybe it's because he had an answer. Yes, that is the only thing I cared about, and answer. Waiting in anticipation, he finally voiced the reasons.

"Why are they religious? Well it's funded by the Kibō church after all, so of course they're going to be religious. But it isn't a normal religion. They believe in truth and honesty, constantly trying to find an answer to their questions. They place so much faith into that theology it becomes a religion in itself. I should know, I'm the head priest."

I know he was speaking in simple terms, but it all made sense to me. Simply put, it was something I desired. To find the answers to my questions, that was my goal in life. Life is pointless you say? Well that's what I say, but if there is a point I can find it. If I devout myself then I'll be able to see the answer. Yes, that must be it, this is a truth in life. I will not give into despair, I will find the answers I seek. With a simply nod I said:

"So...it can answer any question...? Like, the meaning of life?"

I asked honestly. He was a little taken back when he heard my question, probably wondering why a little girl like me was asking such a heavy question. I'm sure he could chalk it up to the memoriam affecting my brain from earlier, but with serious eyes he looked down towards me as he answered:

"Well I doubt an answer like that will come easily, but it is our motto to answer any questions that dwells on the mind, so I'm sure in time an answer for that will appear for you as well."

I smiled, this made me feel special. Maybe there was a reason why we lived, why we tried to change society despite its eventual decay. There had to be a reason for it all, I just had to find it. That's right, this all couldn't be for nothing, it just wouldn't exist otherwise. The ringing of footsteps came from behind as her voice sounded peaceful and charming:

"Excuse me if this sounds weird, but can I see your face?"

I felt a slight tap on my shoulder. I turned around with a smile and . She a bit young but certainly older than I was. But what shocked me was her chunin vest, how had she been a chunin at this young of an age? Not only that, but she looked a little familiar.

"Ahh, so it is you. I hope you're enjoying your stay in Konohagakure." Kira turned to look at the black haired girl, as he said "I remember you, you were one of the shinobi that saved Kirisaki, right? What's your name."

This shinobi saved me? But she was still a kid. Well, she was a chunin, but still. How could a kid like this be that strong? Was she some sort of prodigy? She clasped her hands together in excitement as she said happily:

"Oh! My name is Thalia Uchiha! I'm so happy to actually meet the two of you, and to see that you're doing so well!"
​


----------



## Bringer (Jun 1, 2014)

*Ryu Reikon*

There weren't many things that could legitimately shock the young prince.  This was one of those things. Lifting his head upwards after finishing reading the letter, the teen crumpled it up and then threw it in the trash. He thought back on that day when he had received his first mission to secure a maid who had been kidnapped. Her saviors had found her, and sometime after Ryu's partner, a skilled puppeteer had blown up the brothel where Alisa was kept, the Konoha shinobi still managed to retrieve the maid. Ryu could've swore his teammate had escaped with her. Later when the konoha ninja took refuge in a hotel with apparently Alisa by their side, the dragon prince set up an explosive trap to distract the ninja as he killed Alisa. He was sure he killed Alisa, no person could survive what he did to her... 

Unless it wasn't the real Alisa.

Ryu was duped. While the revelation to him was a surprise, what was even more surprising was that he was chosen again on the mission. Kongou was a rich man, why not simply hire a team full of Chunin or Jounin? Deciding not to dwell on that the onix eyed shinobi prepped some tools and headed out. Who would he be pursuing on this mission? If Kongou hired him again, would he hire the puppeteer as well? No... Most likely Kongou would want that boy dead for blowing up the brothel. His mind also wandered on the leaf ninja's side. Would that girl with the monstrous punches be on the mission, or how about that skilled shinobi who used lightning ninjutsu? If he recalled there was also a Hyuuga on the old mission. 

This would be interesting. 

_________________________________


Meeting up at the meet up point, the dragon prince entered the facility where he was supposed to meet up with his teammates. Supposedly Mr. Kongou was also going to be there to give a little speech to his hired hands.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jun 1, 2014)

*Suzume|Genin|Konohagakure*

*[Konoha Detainment Facility, Konohagakure]*​

[Mission Impossible V, Incarcerated II]​
The sounds of chains grating across stone cuts through the still air which is followed by a sob. Suzume looked to the ceiling of her cell as the heavy chains that wrapped her body made it something as simple as breathing  a chore. Tears formed in the corners of her eyes, "Was what we did so bad?" is cried. In all her young life shed never been treated so poorly. It probably wouldn't have been so bad if they hadn't used Sealing Tags to reduce her physical power to that of a normal person. As it was she could barely support the massive weight they had wrapped her in. If it weren't for the iron in her bones. She'd been crushed to death in her first few minutes of struggling against her binds.

Casting her gaze to the floor, the collar that had her pinned to the wall catches her, so her mouth couldn't get too close to the chains that bound her. "I'm so sorry Nee-San, I've humiliated your name. Made a mockery of your family and even left your teacher when she needed me the most." her salty tears stain the steel that wrapped her as they fall from her face.  "It was my brash behavior that caused this whole situation. I just hope you can forgive Yui-San, this wasn't her fault." is wept as she cried. 

Her self pity is interrupted though as the door to her cell slammed open. "Suzume Sato?" is asked. Looking up as tears stained her cheeks she sees a large man in a blue correctional uniform looming in the doorway. Like the harbinger of death. In his hands he holds a clipboard. "What do you want?" is bitten eyes renewed with a blaze of hatred. The man cracked a smile, "Just to let you know you're going to be staying a while." is stated as he scribbled something down.  "?!" as the man grated on her nerves a sudden bolt of realization hit her. "I demand to speak with the Hokage right now, it is down right deplorable how you are treating a diplomat of the Land of Iron! I will also add that Ryoko Hyuga and Head Mistress Kuriyama were acting on behalf of the Land of Iron as well. I demand their release at this moment!" is declared. The guard only laughs however as he steps into the room, "Oh, that's right. You haven't been given the complete story yet. Have you imposter?" is laughed as he pulled the clip board behind his back and leaned down to Suzume.

_-Live Broadcast_













​
"Good evening citizens of Konoha, I'm Kate Okata. I am here with a special report. Not twenty minutes ago Convicted Level Five Prisoner Yui Kuriyama and her two accomplices Ryoko Hyuga and Suzume Sato were detained at the Nakano Residence. If what our sources are saying is true, they were caught before they could get to Mr. Nakano. Though we do not know what their intentions were. As of ten minutes ago they have been transported back to The Konoha Detainment Facility where all three of them will be imprisoned as level five threats." is reported as a small box over her shoulder highlighted the building as it was surrounded by a small army of Shinobi. Shuffling her papers she starts to go to her next segment when a hand pushes a paper toward her. Her eyes light up as she takes it. Reading it her jaw drops.

"This just in!" is declared. Clearing her throat she puts the paper down,  "It is to my misfortune to announce that who we thought was Suzume Sato was an imposter and Mr. Nakano has stated there was never any charges against the young Land of Iron Native. In fact, it is my solemn duty to report that the young Samurai was killed in the cross fire as Dr. Kuriyama made her escape. 

I have also received word that Mr. Nakano wishes that he could give a statement, but is busy with the Exams and the recent attempts on his life. So he'd like to issue his condolences to the Sato Family ... ~"

_-Prison with Suzume_

"So, as far as the world is concerned Suzume Sato is dead, dying in the chaos around the breakout you and Ryoko perpetrated. So, as I said. You'll be here a nice long time." is laughed, "I'll even be nice and tell you how long. Two years for endangering Konoha Civilians through the damage you caused to the fence around the Forest of Death. Two years for breaking into a government building. One year for impersonating an officer. Two years for assaulting an officer. Fifteen years for killing multiple officers. Five years for assisting in the escape of a level five prisoner and lastly." is grinned, "Ten years for impersonating a Land of Iron Diplomat. So you're looking at thirty seven years." is stated. Suzume didn't even fight it. If they were saying she was dead to push some political agenda she being in jail meant she could do little in the way of rectifying it. 

Tears rolled down her eyes as the man, having done his damage leaves. "She understands." is stated to a person that Suzume cannot see. The girl starts to cry. She'd be 49 before she was freed. Edie wouldn't even recognize her. "I have you in my memories though Nee-San." ~

*- Three Weeks Prior*

"I'm LATE!" Suzume yelled as she tossed a bunch of clothing over her shoulder.  "I DON'T KNOW WHAT TO WEAR!" is yelled. Alisa had told her to wear something comfortable. But for the life of her. She couldn't find a thing.  "NEE-SAN is going to KILL ME!" is added as Suzume turned to Gina for guidance. The Jonin looked blankly at her and shrugged her shoulders. Suzume's eyes grow wide as lakes, did Gina want her to die?!

Gina sighed and pointed to a shorts set that Edie had helped Suzume pick out some time ago. Then went back to her Sake. The young girl's eyes light up. It was a pair of rugged cargo shorts with light red accents that fell just short of her knees. A off white t-shirt  with little pink heart imprints on it and a pair of hiking boots that had butterfly accessories tied into it's laces. Suzume quickly undresses and pulls the clothing on in a hysterical fit and adjusts her bow. Bolting to the door Gina coughs, "Aren't you forgetting your travel bag?" is asked as the woman pointed to it as it lay in the corner. Suzume opens her mouth in shock, how could she forget? Dashing over to it she gives a quick thanks to the woman before dashing out the door.

"I'm COMING NEE-SAN!" Suzume yells as she runs pass the receptionist. The large rotating door almost spins off its base as Suzume blasts through it knocking several customers over. The man pinches his nose. "I am so sorry, and have been authorized to give you three nights free."~~~

A cloud of smoke billows off Suzume's feet as she tore down the streets of Konoha. In what seemed like a few minutes Edie's large home comes into view. The ground lightly rumbles at Suzume's approach catching Alisa's attention "I do believe that is her now M'lady." is stated as Suzume yells at the top of her lungs, "I'm soooooooo sorry for being late NEE-SAN!" though truth be told, it was only three minutes pass noon. ~


----------



## Olivia (Jun 1, 2014)

*Kirisaki Shinkō*
*Flashback: Being a Shinobi*

I hadn't heard what she said her name was simply because I was awestruck with how beautiful she was. I didn't normally pay attention to looks or anything, but I was honestly jealous. But there's no way I could look that pretty when I come to be her age, my face structure isn't correct, I have blonde hair compared to her black and not to mention the strangeness of the pink tips on the ends of my hair, which just made them look strange!

However that didn't seem to be the young Uchiha's focus, no, she was more focused on the fact that I had been safe. While that was touching I was wondering why. In this line of work people got lost or died all the time and you had to put up with it, from my understand that's how living like a shinobi was like.

Despite the fact this girl had seemed extremely friendly and someone that I could ultimately trust. After all, she did save me from those bandits along with other Konoha shinobi, so it would only make sense for her to be a good person. I wanted to go hug her, and thank her for what she did for me, but suddenly the sting of pain returned to my cheek, remembering what had happened the last time I hugged someone without permission. 

"Well, that's all I really wanted to say, but happy trails! I wish the best for both of you!"

With that she payed her ramen bill and skipped out of the shop. I wondered who she was, and why she was so happy. Especially for being a shinobi, where they were tasked to hunt and kill others, how someone like her can be so gleeful and cheery. I sincerely hoped she could always have that outlook on life, it'd make dealing with the hardships that much easier.

I turned to Kira, wondering what I should say. That black-haired girl wasn't the only one who saved me that day, he played an integral part. He found me a home. With a little frown I had asked the man:

"...Is it tough being a shinobi?"

After watching how hardened my brother had become, and seeing how carefree the black haired girl had been, it truly made me wonder. But would Kira even know the answer to that question? He was simply a priest, not a shinobi, so could he even hold their hardships?

"You know, it's not about the job being tough, it's about getting it done. Some shinobi have it easy, and some have it tough. That girl we just encountered, despite being so young, is already a Chunin! She must have worked hard to get where she is now. To say if she's ever faced hardships is another, but she's definitely been through some tough times to get that strong."

His words made sense to me. Not everyone could experience hardships early in their life, or even late in their life, but that didn't mean whatever they did was easy. In fact they could have had led very difficult lives in the past but still manage to have a positive outlook on life. There were so many possibilities that it was astounding.

Was this individuality? But what had been the point to individuality, it has to serve some purpose right? To make life meaningful? Right now I suspect that life has no purpose, but I'd love to be proven wrong, and individualism is a trait that goes to prove that there very well may be a purpose. With a smile, the blonde-haired man declared with a beaming smile:

"I've decided, I'll train you to become a shinobi in the church. It'll be like our own little academy, what do you say?"  
​


----------



## Kyuuzen (Jun 1, 2014)

_Muneakira Hakaizen_ ? _Forest of Death_ ?  ? _With Hado_

Hakaizen turned back to observe Edie as Hado was doing to see her summon a small slug.  He rose a single eyebrow.  _That's the summoning jutsu.  I've only ever seen Kokotsu-sensei use that._  The jonin that had come through the Program every so often usually summoned a large wolf that the kids played with.  Whenever Hakaizen asked, Kokotsu merely said it was a tough technique to learn, and would teach him when he was older.  He smirked a bit.  Maybe Edie would be a good fight, after all.  He turned toward Hado, who had been excited by the sight and was looking for a spar.  He opened his mouth to answer, when his stomach rumbled loudly.  He gave a small, embarrassed chuckle and put a hand on his abdomen.

*"We should probably set up a camp for now.  Somewhere far from the fire and hidden so we don't get ambushed.  We should also hunt down some food."*  He crossed his arms and nodded, going over everything in his head.  *"After that, we can spar.  We don't wanna tire ourselves out to the point where we can't find food or shelter."*  He smiled at the thought.  He was a rough and tumble kind of kid, and would enjoy the chance to finally get down to some sparring.  *"So first, let's go find us a stream or river for fish."*


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 1, 2014)

*Uchiha Akaya/Forest of Death [Chunin Exams 2nd Test]*

_*Capture the Flag XVII - Welcome to hell *​_
Akaya couldn?t help but smile once he saw that everything that Kaito had taught him wasn?t in vain. The three of them Akane, Mizuirono and himself were doing a good job putting the two criminals at bay. The fight so far had been very even, with the trio having the edge of the fight since the moment Akane and Mizuirono strated to get a tad bit serious and the Uchiha became capable of jumping back into the mess. However the jinchuriki knew that this wouldn?t last long; the chakra of the tailed beast inside him wasn?t too huge of a boost, since not only he wasn?t capable of controlling it at all but there was also the fact that the amount of energy he allowed to run wild though his system was kind of low in comparison to what the beast could actually give him. 

In this very moment, that chakra wasn?t the type that would make him an invincible dope, the effect it had was the same as if he had used drugs and now they were in effect, but just like any other drug, there was a time limit as to how long he could last with the upgrade. Akane releases her hold on Sayaka and with a  second punt the girl is fired toward her partner at breakneck speeds tumbling head over ass. 

Using this as a chance, Akaya turns to Mizuirono"Hey, get ready for a three point passing fang!"he announces and then takes the chance to flash forward by using his Honō no dengeki-sen (Flaming Blitz) to get himself seven meters behind Ryo who forced his body to stop his handseals in order to catch his partner. When the white-haired girl collided wit Ryo, both were sent back a couple of meters; it was right then that the boy shouted"TSUGA!!!"repeating the same process as before, the three members of the White attacked. In front of the multidirectional attack, Ryo tried to jump into the air with the girl but it wasn?t enough. Changing course upwards, the Uchiha manages to land the  first hit on both of them, without watsing time Akane and Mizuirono did the same and finished the attack by sending both intruders in opposite directions crashing soundly against the trees.

"Oi, savage girl. Kill that bleach-haired bitch!"he said and began to form different hand seals. The chakra began to run from his core all the way to his lungs as he said"Fire release: Fire Bird Star!!"a flare was ejected from the mouth of the Uchiha taking the form of a bird in mid-flight, heading at high speed toward the body of the apparently immobile carrot-headed boy. The technique crashed creating an spectacle where the main characters were nothing but the hot flames of the technique. For a moment Akaya felt relieved, they managed to bring down that dangerous bastard."Hey how are thing going on you-"

*BAM!!!*

The sound of a hollow and powerful blow echoe in the place. He didn?t kenw what the hell hit him but he was already flying. In the same spot where Akaya was a second ago, a beaten up Ryo stood with his face darkened by the shadows of the night. His head band was gone allowing his long red-hair that reached  all the way to his shoulders. His clothes upper clothes were burned and his lower ones were torn apart in some places due to the triple Tsuga that he received before. His body was shaking a little, indeed probably he had a few bones broken. Blood was coming from his mouth and he had a few burns on his abs and chest, scratches caused by the triple passing fang most likely, were showing.

Making a quick sequence of handseals, Ryo ends up clapping his hands together and a strong, pressurised vortex of wind is fired in all directions aiming to hit  Akane and Mizuirono as well."You had to make thing difficult, boy. You three are making us get serious."he said before performing more hand signs and disappear only to appear with his mallet next to the jinchuriki.

"That woman is good, i wouldn?t mind if she wanted to join us too. It?s quite a feat, to make me use this thing to this extent."he said and as if everything was set up, a ray of moon light entered through the thick top of the trees illuminating Ryo?s face. His eyepatch was gone too, but being able to seewhat was being hidden by it until now wasn?t precisely something that cheered them up. Showing on his right eye, a big black pupil which looked almost exactly like the Byakugan was revealed, the veins around that eye were also black, as if some kind of poison had gone through there. Add to it that it looked as if his skin was peeled off and it wasn?t an enjoyable sight.

"Hey Sayaka, I knwo you don?t like to use it. But if we don?t take this seriously, these guys will become  more of a problem. beat her and we are elaving for now!"he said and with a kick raised Akaya?s body in to the air and sent chakra to his mallet. To both faces of the weapon,  two edgeas of wind chakra appeared giving it the appereance of a pick"I?ll apolgize to Akabane-shisho for this later."he said and swung the metallic weapon."GAAAGH!!"Akaya?s scream of pain as his gut was pierced from front to back by the attack, nailing the Uchiha against the tree.

On Sayaka?s side, the scarlet-eyed girl stood up with difficulty. unlike Ryo she wasn?t too far from a regular genin?s level even though she knew very well how to manage herself in a battle field."I know Ryo-kun. I?m sorry Ak-chan."she said and then looked at Akane and Mizuirono. Taking out a kunai, the girl slashed her wrists and the blood began to flow outside; an instant later Narumi made a few handseals with the little amount of chakra she had left"You are the one I will defeat!"she said and suddenly al the blood that came out from her wounds began to float and shape itself in the air until it turned into many scarlet needles"Blood Needle Technique!!"she said. The amount of needles wasn?t too high but that didn?t meant that they weren?t dangerous enough. Sayaka pointed her finger at the Hyuga and her partner only for the floating needles to fly straight towards them.

And hell started.


----------



## Olivia (Jun 1, 2014)

*Kirisaki Shinkō*
*Flashback: What It Takes*

I paused at his declaration. What? Me? Becoming a shinobi? No way! I was in no way tough, scared of death but accepting it at the same time. I could barley help another person besides myself. Anyways I wouldn't want to allow myself to get in a position to be hurt. Being a shinobi isn't all fun and games, and I didn't know what job I'd want for the future, but I simply couldn't see myself being a shinobi.

But then again wouldn't it be cool to be able to spit fire out of your mouth and conjure water from thin air? My eyes sparkled at the prospect of being able to create a spectacle to that scale. Being able to make the earth rise and make the air shake as I crack lightning down from the skies was an amazing thought.

Due to my second guess nature I simply nodded at the white-suited mans request. I didn't care if it was pointless, I didn't care if I was putting myself into danger, because the simply prospect of being able to shoot the elements like lasers sounded sooo awesome. I was almost giddy just thinking about it.

I pushed out my bar stool, gearing to get up and go for when Kira gave me a strange look. Was I doing something weird? He said I should go train to be a shinobi, so isn't that what we are going to do? Being so fixated on becoming a shinobi I almost completely forgot why we came here in the first place.

"What are you doing Kirisaki? Our ramen is about to be ready. It's good to be excited but it's also good to be well fed."

He said with a beaming smile. I had completely forgotten we were to eat, and in fact, my stomach was now growling in anticipation. I placed one hand on my stomach and looked up at the priest, as he had a calm look to his eyes. I could tell that he knew that I wanted to go train, but he also understood the virtue of patience. 

Without delay our ramen bowls were filled right in front of us, layed out perfectly and delicately. I took my chopsticks and ran it through the noodles. They were so finely made that they weren't too thick or thin, they were the right balance. I placed the single noodle in my mouth and slurped it up.

YUM! The texture, the flavor, everything about it was amazing! The well placed narutos and menmas on the ramen also helped intesify the broths taste. I didn't know what vegetables lied inside, but all I knew was that it was green and didn't really affect the overall taste. But then came the best part.

The pork! I wasn't too much of a meat lover, but this pork tasted delicious! Maybe it was because of the broth which had soaked into the meat, giving it a smooth and salty texture, but the flavor inside was rich and exotic as well! I could continue eating this all day! I placed both hands on the bowl, brought it up to my lips and chugged the rest down. It was that good!

I placed down the bowl as soon as it was licked clean. I wiped my mouth with my napkin, not completely forgetting all of my manners, and then looked with puppy-dog eyes towards the blonde haired man. He was still grasping noodles with his chopsticks, barley have eaten any of his ramen. With a sigh he said:

"Get me another bowl."

He then peered back over towards me, with a satisfied look on my face. I couldn't believe that he was actually buying me more food. At the orphanage we weren't allowed to get seconds due to the food shortage, but I could assume that he was willing to buy me extra.

"So how about this? I'll continue buying you ramen until I finish my bowl. Does that sound fair?"

I nodded my head. I'm not sure what it was, either the lack of good food at the orphanage, his kindness, or a mixture of both, but I was well prepared to scarf down fifteen bowls if it meant eating that delicious soup again. However there was one trick that he got me on, the order time.

He would only order me own bowl at a time, meaning that each time he ordered I would have to wait for the ramen man to make more ramen. I didn't realize it the first time I received my bowl, which I ate rather quickly much like the first, but I did happen to notice when I got to my ordering my third bowl. 

Kira was still taking his time but he was getting near the bottom, with mainly just a few noodles and broth left. However my savior came around when the ramen man placed the last bowl onto the counter. With glee I picked the bowl up. But before eating I pondered what I should do. 

I doubted that I could eat this before he finished what he had left, and he probably savored the taste more than I did. It would be a waste to eat this ramen quickly and then have the taste be washed away. With a sigh I picked up my chop sticks and ate it normally, which the priest smiled slightly towards.

Unexpectedly, it was even better the third time. My tongue had gotten use to the saltiness, so I was really able to absorb the full flavor of the meat and broth. The vegetables this time gave off a sweet taste which was good to counterbalance the salt on my tongue, and the noodles were made to perfection, being colored a golden brown.

I ate my soup slowly, but quickly enough so it wouldn't get cold. As I suspected he finished his ramen a long time before I did, but it was worth it. It had been much more delicious this time than the previous two times. With a big smile I thanked him, saying:

"Thank you so much for the ramen, Yoshikage-san!" 
​


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jun 1, 2014)

*Taneda*
The Forest of Death

The Chuunin Exams; Capture the Flag Part X

----------​
Taneda awoke to the sight of most of the others packing up. He noticed that his wounds were also patched up, albeit with rudimentary stitch work, and that the others seemed to be mostly healed. It looked to be about midday at the latest. They were just beginning to pack up camp, and seemed to have recovered well from their wounds from the previous day. Taneda simply watched in silence for a little bit as they all went to work, rubbing at his forehead as he stood. 

The act of packing up camp was a simple one, and they left little behind, taking the water and rations the other genin had gathered as needed, and putting out the fire in the cave. Finally, Ren turned towards Taneda, nodding towards the cave as he held his briefcase. "Finally you're awake. C'mon. It's time we make our way to the goal."


Taneda smiled silently at that, nodding as he strapped on his backpack, and continued on with them to the conclusion of their test.


----------



## Olivia (Jun 1, 2014)

*Kirisaki Shinkō*
*Flashback: It is Time*

He nodded at my thanks. I guess he wasn't expecting to be thanked, but it felt good to say something nice to him. He had been so nice to me and bought me three bowls of ramen, how could I not say thank you? It was unthinkable! He placed down money on the counter and gave the ramen man a hand gesture and pushed out his chair. I assumed this meant we were ready to go. 

Pushing away the chair from the counter I jumped down onto the ground and followed Kira out the door, simply walking under the white paper-like sign that Kira had to push out of the way because he was too tall. I wanted to laugh, but felt it would be too rude. He turned around and looked at me as he asked:

"I'll take you to our church, okay? I'll teach you there."

I simply nodded taking his outstretched hand as he turned around and started to walk in a calm straight line. For some reason I didn't notice anyone else walk on the streets, maybe it was because of the hour, or maybe it was because of my lack of attention. Regardless we made our way down the grey side walk, towards the large gate which led to the outside lands. 

The culture felt very different once my foot stepped outside of the village walls. Inside I almost felt like I was captured, being held in like a wild animal. Of course I could leave whenever I wanted to, but what business would a six year old have outside the village? Exactly my point, there is nothing that I could do out there.

On the other hand, seeing the open skies, the large forest, the pathways and checkpoints towards the village, made me feel a little free. I didn't know why but I just loved the outdoors look compared to the city like village. If I had a choice I'd just sleep out on a meadow and live near a pond in the wilderness. That sounds like the most peaceful way to live.

But that wasn't the focus of my attention for the time being. With my hand in his, we walked down the long cobble path for what seemed like forever. I allowed the scenery to take me away, I felt bliss as I heard the birds chirp and the wind rustle the leaves in the tree. 

I cleared my head quickly. Why was I so excited? I was going to a church where I'd learn how to be a shinobi, so what? I'd entertain myself with my new abilities for a short while and then die one day. That was my destiny, there was no avoiding it. So what was the point? To entertain myself? To enjoy myself? Why should I do that? Again, what was the point?

That went into the whole argument asking if anything was worth doing. Since we were all going to die one day it would make perfect sense to just do nothing, as it'd accomplish the same end result with less effort that way. But people want to live with fun in their lives, and quite frankly I did also.

With a smile of acceptance, I realized that for the time being I should just enjoy myself. I knew that I would die, that everyone would perish, that this world would one day disappear, but in the meantime I might as well make the best of it. Besides the whole reason why I was going to this church, besides training as a shinobi, was to find my one answer.

That's right! I needed to find that answer! If I were able to find that one singular answer then everything in life would make sense, I would be able to actually have fun without regretting the fact that my destiny was death. If I knew my existence was worth something in the end then that's all that mattered.

The stone trail led to one single point which bled out of the deep forest. I was almost aghast at how beautiful the building had been. It was tall, white, and elegant. I had no words to describe my excitement, just wondering how it looked inside. As amazement filled my head Kira looked down to me as he said:

"We've arrived."
​


----------



## Olivia (Jun 1, 2014)

*Kirisaki Shinkō*
*Flashback: So This is It*

My legs halted in place as I took in the serenity of the entire building. It was large, but also peaceful. Colored white with stained glass windows at the top of the building, reflecting rays of light all different colors of the rainbow. It almost looked as if someone reflected stripes of the rainbow down towards the ground, as the shadows took on the seven different colors, it simply looked amazing.

As my jaw dropped Kira nudged me slight, forwarding me towards the building. I took it at little steps at a time because I simply felt the building itself was a presence of god, and I wasn't sure if I would be able to handle the inside of the building. But with a gulp I pushed legs forward towards the building.

Even just walking up the stairs seemed like a chore, and I wasn't sure if it was because of the day I was having or if it was because I was honestly a little scared, but I knew I had to get on with it, because as I knew, our lives were very limited. Finally reaching the apex of the stairs, I stared at the large black marble doors which lay in front of me.

I walked forward and touched the left door. As I could expect it wasn't warm, and in fact it had been rather cool. It felt good against the blazing sun in the cloudless sky. But instead of wasting any more time I pushed against the door with all my strength. Not even a budge. The door didn't even shift! No way, was I that weak? I knew it was big and made out of marble, but I should at least be able to budge it.

Wait, was this some sort of test? Like this is a church right? What if I wasn't allowed in because I didn't truly believe or something like that? Religions probably had some powerful jutsu or something to keep outsiders like me away. That must be it, there is no way for me to enter a church like this! I'd always be an outsider! I felt like I wanted to cry.

Kira lightly chuckled at my wasted efforts and motioned for me to back up. I wiped my eyes before any tears could fall out and went back onto the steps. I watched as he firmly placed his hand on the large door handle. Did you have to have a sturdy grip. I then noticed his position, how could he push a door open like that? Wouldn't it be a tad difficult. Regardless I stood back and watched as he worked a miracle.

It pulled out. I felt like an idiot. It wasn't a push door, you had to pull it outwards. I wanted to cry two times the amount now, knowing how stupid I had been. It made a lot of sense, since why would large doors like these open inwards, that could seriously injure someone. It would make more sense for them to open outwords. With a hand gesture, Kira said:

"After you Kirisaki."

I nodded and took my first steps into the large auditorium like room. In all actuality it looked a church on the inside, but since I had never been inside one I had no idea how one looked. I was amazed at the statues that were standing near the doorways, the large staircase that led to a second story, and the alter a little a head where four nuns sat and pray.

I wanted to run through the entire place and see everything that there was to see, but one look from Kira made me realize that I couldn't be loud. There were nuns here praying in silence, I had to respect them. I decided instead to just calmly look around without saying a word.

My first observation had of course been the nuns. We were wearing the exact same clothes, except mine were size fitted. But in all honesty they looked beautiful in a serene way. I wondered if I would ever look good in this outfit. But there was one thing that stuck me out differently from these nuns, and that was my red-hair-tie!

I've had it since I was a child. My brother gave it to me and I've never let go of it since. I can't even imagine going out somewhere and not wearing it. If I had one article of clothing that I cared about, it had been that. I was appreciative it was able to survive for about two years, and was glad it still complimented my looks. I turned to Kira, asking:

"Where should we start first?"
​


----------



## Olivia (Jun 1, 2014)

*Kirisaki Shinkō*
*Flashback: It's Fascinating! *

My eyes continued to scan the room, as I waited for the mans answer. I wasn't in any particular rush, especially since we had to be quiet and sneaky around the entire place. Honestly after looking at the larger scope of things in this room, I felt a little intimidated. Everything was so big, and I felt so small. I almost wanted to now tuck my head in and hide from the large scale of this room.

But I kept happy thoughts afloat. I decided it would be best to look around the room and focus on what the surrounding art had on the influence of the room. The first thing that caught my eye was the sculptures at the entrance of the room. They were oddly shaped, but fairly intriguing. 

I couldn't even fairly gauge what the statues were supposed to be, I had to just run on assumptions for for what it could possible be. Like I saw fish tails and a trumpet with a tree head. Maybe I was just looking at it wrong but it all looked very strange. I decided I had stared at the paintings for long enough.

I then scanned my eyes across the room, trying to find anything else of interest. Well I already covered the nuns and the paintings, so what else could there be? I pondered at the thought until I my eyes came over another artistic design. Paintings! Paintings littered the wall at every inch, there wasn't only one I could describe!

So I wouldn't! The first one that caught my attention had been a painting of the sea. In the sea I could see blue and purple jellyfish, with white seagulls flying over seas. The entire picture had been drawn as if it were a portrait though, making me think they actually visited an ocean and captured this scene with painting tools. It looked so beautiful!

The next painting that caught my eye seemed a lot more dreary. Featured had been a dark cave, with blue bats hanging upside down, ready to jump on any weary travelers that idiotically walked through. I also noticed a lot of strange circular rock formations and even an ant-eater? I decided it would be best to not judge it and move on.

The final painting that had caught my eye was different than the previous two. It seemed a lot more industrial with a unique architect towards it. Inside had been green trees growing in the middle of cities with a strange pointed building. I honestly could describe it with words. 

My eyes finally scanned to the window panes on the top of the stairs, which intrigued me a lot, but I couldn't completely grasp what the image was or what it had been trying to convey. I motioned slightly for when I felt a hand on my shoulder. My head jerked when I saw the man with blonde-hair looking at me. With a smile he said:

"Even though you asked me where we should go, it seems you're raring to go."

I wondered what I should say. I was so preoccupied with all the fascinations of this place that I completely forgot that this man had even been here. In fact I felt so ashamed that I ducked my head and closed my eyes furiously, hoping to get whatever punishment I deserved. After about five seconds with nothing happening I opened my eyes saw him still smiling.

"...Wait, so I can chose where to go?"

I asked honestly. I didn't want to get hit or get in trouble for doing something over a misconception. However I honestly wouldn't mind being punished if I actually did something bad, because that's when I deserve it, but there's no point in getting punished if I don't need to be punished. With a reassuring sigh, he uttered:

"Don't worry, you can chose to your hearts content."

With a bright smile lit up on my face, I turned on my heel and took a quick glance around the room. Where should I go first?! Up the stairs, to the alter, in the secret door ways off to the left or right? So many options I felt as if my head was going to explode! As happiness dawned over me he said:

"But make sure not to disturb any of the nuns."
​


----------



## Kei (Jun 1, 2014)

_[The Dedicated Shrine Maiden of the Sea; Kei Sili]
[That Man...Mage]
[Chapter Nine; The Goddess of the Night]​_
After dinner they had coffee accompanied by some cake pops that Mage had made. It was so good, that Kei couldn?t help but smile when she ate it. They talked about his job and what he did, and he talked about a bunch of lore and things of that nature.  She listened as he gushed over all the ones he found and how all of them should be taught in the academy, knowing the lore of your village is an important way to know where you come from. 

Once the coffee and cake was done it was already late and Kei had to get going, but Mage wanted to come and walk her home. Although the way he dressed to go outside was kind of scary. He covered himself in a black hood and instead of walking he shuffled along. Thanks to Kei amazing luck no one was really out tonight. 

?The world has such vast and beautiful lore Miss Sili! Even now I?m on a lore that should be the highlight of my lore expedition hunt!? He said as she walked beside him, ?Do you want to hear about it? I?ve been probably talking your ear off all night and you are probably bored of me.?

Kei frowned, ?Please don?t think that, your stories are interesting and I love to learn about them!?

There was a slight increase in Mage step and she knew that he was just waiting to tell this one. He was even smiling as far as she could tell. Though he pointed to the sky and made Kei look up, despite the major buildings there was still stars out there as far as she could tell.  It was a weak glitter, but still Kei found herself looking up at them with awe. 

?Would you believe me if I tell you that the starry sky is actually a robe worn by a goddess?? He asked her, ?She dances around through the night sky making it beautiful each time she moves through the sky.?

?A goddess that is stronger than any god?The one that gave rise to the human emotions?? 

Kei heard about many gods, all of them charming heroes or evil villains, but a goddess that made even something like that cower in fear. Her eyes twinkled with the stars as she wondered what woman would be so lucky to have a robe made out of bright stars.

?You are imagining a beautiful woman right?? He asked, ?Well I wouldn?t be able to prove you wrong, because this goddess took many forms. Some were of a beautiful maiden, old ladies, and terrible beast. She is a goddess who believed in the humans when she first saw them, she believed all emotions were perfect and that human beings shouldn?t limit themselves. If they wanted to be happy, be happy, and if they wanted to be mad?Be mad??

?She eased the human?s pain at night by giving them sleep. She forged bonds and made love powerful. A wonderful goddess but with a sad end.?

?What happened??

?The Gods banded together in fear and fought?They fought for many centuries until they killed her, scattering her and her children across the world?The animals of night cry for her return, the darkness wishes for her return?? Mage said but then he turned to Kei, ?Sorry did I make you sad??

?I?I feel sorry for her??

?Don?t worry a goddess can always be reborn as long as legends write them as so.?


----------



## Olivia (Jun 1, 2014)

*Kirisaki Shinkō*
*Flashback: Finally!*

I had free rein to chose where I wanted to go? It was like a dream come true! There were so many options to explore and so many things to look at that I simply couldn't let someone else decide for me! For some reason for the first time in a while I was extremely excited!

I took this time to look at all my options. Well I could go up to the alter, but the nuns there seemed to be surrounding it while praying, and Kira told me to be very quiet around other people, so I decided it would be best to not go there, at least not yet.

I then took a next glance at the hallway to the left. It seemed long and lanky, but tall as well. However the hallway quickly delved into darkness, which frightened me slightly. I swiped my head to look to my right, where it was the same thing, but I could see slightly more in that hallway. But still being a little creeped out, I decided it would be best to go with my final option. 

I looked up to the landing up one floor and was immediately enticed as I had been earlier. From what I could simply observe down here were the pretty colors of light emerging from the stained glass window, the red-linen covered benches, and some small alternative alter. It made me question what it could be, and I slightly moved towards the desired location. Looking at Kira I said:

"Let's go up the stairs first!"

First a look of worry crossed his face. He looked up and his eyes darted from side to side. It seemed like an eternity but his fist relaxed and he let out a sighing breath. Looking down towards me, he looked with compassion as he admitted:

"Alright, it's safe right now so you can go up. But we can't spend too much time up there!"

I wondered what he had meant with that warning, but I cast it aside pretty easily. I stepped forward onto the red carpet that led up the white wooden stairs. As I walked up I took a good notice towards the brown sparkling railing. Had they cleaned it just this morning? It looked like it was in amazing shape.

Regardless I made my way up the stairs, with the man following close by. Looking over my shoulder I could tell he was more tense than usual, and I wondered why. I shrugged it off as him being a little too paranoid about some myth of this religion and pushed on up the long staircase.

But it was strange. Why had everything had normal brown wooden floors, but once it gets to the stairs it had white wood with a red carpet on top? It was a little suspicious, and his attitude about the second floor was a little strange too, but it was something that I suppose I'd have to get use to. 

Finally making my way up the stairs, I could see everything clearly now. Well, maybe not. I had to squint due to the bright colorful light shining through the window pane. It was probably due to the angle of the sun, but it was almost unbearable.

As soon as my eyes adjusted to the light, I suddenly was able to see everything. Everything looked so bright and colorful. The bench, the bookshelf, the altar, the window pane! It was as if new colors had been added to the color spectrum simply to amaze me. I was dumbstruck at how beautiful the scenery had been.

"I...I can't describe how beautiful this all is."

I thought that chunin from earlier had been beautiful, but no, she paled in comparison. These weren't even animated objects, they were just furniture like benches and book shelves and I was mesmerized! It made me feel like these objects needed to exist to be seen, which fueled my desire to find my answer all the more real.
​


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 1, 2014)

*Shinkurou Kengo*

_Kami Hitogoroshi_​
Man, I don?t get what the hell i could have done ta end like this. Did I piss off some kinda God and he is takin?revenge on me?! My body hurts, dude and it hurts for real. That brute of Takashi-sensei is just batshit crazy pal, I know what i tell ya! His Sould Crushing dunno-what is nothin?but a manlier version of a technique called Cherry Blossom Impact!! And I was here thinking that it would have sumthin? different from tha technique but no, he only changed the name ?cause it sounded gay...Now that i think ?bout it, yeah, it would sound very gay if a manly, handsome and super popular man such as mahself goes in a battle field yelling "Cherry blossom Impact". I have enough with Raku makin?fun of me all the time, maybe the change of name isn?t that bad.

"Hey, shitty monkey. If you don?t hurry up I?ll leave you behind."Wait a second dammit!! You are the one who left me in a state as if I?m just comin? back from a goddamn war and now ya won?t even have tha kindness of waitin?fer me!? he is a demon, a demon I tell ya!"Oi, oi, sensei. Wait a sec, please!"  too late, the guy is already gone and the only thing I amanged ta hear was"If you aren?t at the old man?s place in an hour I?ll make you act as a teacher for the kids at the Aosuki compound!"Waaaah!! Noooooo!! Anything but that!! Seriously, who would be able to handle that buncha blue-haired beasts? They are literally crazy, all of those brats are slowly awakening their insanity. If I?m a monkey, they are like a hellish group of hyenas awaiting the right time ta bite me.

Ugh, I feel like I?m dying. Please, someone, girl?s of Kumo, I know ya all love me so whoever comes and helps me will receive a kiss fulla love from yer favorite guy, Shin-chan!! And no, no one seems ta come help me as I roam around Kumogakure with a stick I found in a place I don?t even remember as mah support."F-finally." I say letting mah butt fall to the ground."Exactly one hour"I turn my head to look at the person who spoke thsoe words, as ya may already know, it?s no one else but Raku. "Are you so afraid of Takashi-san?s training? Or what scares you are the kids?"he asked with that cocky smile of his and his only visible eye lookin?down  on me as usual. Of course the provocation just made me regain some sort of strange energy that I am only capable to draw out when the moment to argue with this goddamn cyclops arrives.

"Oh shut up, dude!! You say that ?cause ya?ve never undergone his trainin?!!"I replied. Who does he thinks he is? I?m sure that if he had undergone tha same training as me he would be crying just like I did back then...Okay, please do as if ya never heard that."Should I remind you that I?ve been in bed for a couple of days because I had a sparring with him? It was a refreshing experience being honest."refreshing? sparring with that blue-haired monster? I?m startin? ta wonder why the hell i?m friends with a freak like ya"Plus, I don?t hink it would be abd for you o spend time with the kids, and much less it would be bad for you to train a little more, dumbass."Oh, great, now ya will start to insult me! If it weren?t because ya?re still weak from the spar with sensei I would beat yer sorry ass for real, Raku!

"Hey brat you finally here, huh? Get in the house already, monkey kid. I have your weapon ready."when I heard those words, i bet mah eyes acquired a wondaful gleam, I was so excited that I was even ready to forget about  striking back that damn geezer with an insult for calling me monkey. Raku entered the place following the bald gorilla old man, and then I followed them. When I was inside I was able to see Takashi-sensei eating somethin'. Bastard, I was out there giving my all to reach this place and he was here filling his gut with food that ta begin with isn?t his?! 

"What are you doing there? Come over here, brat."the old geezer said and I just went with him trying to ignore mah teacher who didn?t even pay attention to me as he was stuffing his mouth with everythin? he found in tha table. If only Setsuna were here. I let out a sigh and enter tha same room as the old fatty."Well, what do you think' little rascal"he said. I raised my eyes ta look at what he was holdin? in his hands. Once I saw tha object my eyes widened a lil as I started to observe it carefully. It was a ninjato, a black one. However it was kinda different from tha usual sword ya tend ta find in any weapon shop.

As I said, it was black, both the hilt and the blade. If ya look at it from one side, ya can see some arcs and teeth on the lower part of the blade before the edge. And a similar shape on the upper part, on what would be the back of the sword. On both sides a red glowing mark engraved, emitting a light similar ta tha one the meteorite was emitting back in thacave of the mountain. 



"...."

"No words, huh? Those pieces of meteorite you brought were the real deal, without a doubt, this is a piece that could rival with any of the Seven Swords of the Mist."he said and I couldn?t help it, an enormous grin appeared on mah face"FUCK YEAH!!!"I yelled in excitement, afte rdays without havin?a sword on me, I can finally have one that?ll be mine and only mine, a weapon made only fer me! I stretch mah hand to grab it but then."Ouch! Whatcha doin??!"this dirty old man slapped my hand before I could touch the sword. The heck?! Wasn?t this mine?

"You can?t just yet, brat."HUH?! Why not? Oh don?t tell me that ya will give me some conditions ta give it to me?! C?mmon dude, I even went and risked mah life to get the materials for this to be done!"Why not?! It?s mine, right?"I obviously complained."Don?t get ahead of yourself, shitty monkey. It?s not that he won?t let you touch it, you just can?t touch it yet."I hear sensei?s voice behind me and stare at him. What does he mean? I don?t see a reason fer not bein? able ta touch mah sword.

But it was right then that, without my approval and completely ignorin?mah human rights, this old geezer too mah hand and with a knife cut mah wrists. Waaaaah!! "HEEEEELP!!! RAKU, RAKU! THESE ASSHOLES ARE TRYIN? TA KILL MEEE!!"I shouted in panic once I saw all the blood. Why me? What did I do to deserve being assassinated by a couple of mad bastards?! I knew it, they planned on betrayin?me all long."Someone, someone!! I?ll die!!"

*BAM!!*

A plastic tray is what hit mah face"Could you shut up? Seriously, Shin. Why do you have to make a ruckus out of every little thing? They aren?t trying to kill you."he said and pointed at my bleeding hand, there the old man was pouring the blood on tha glowing space of the blade. Suddenly the red light became even stronger and the blood began to evaporate? What the hell? From one moment to another, something like an electric shock was emitted by the weapon as it flew from the old geezer?s hands and landed on the floor next to mah feet.

"What the-"

"The ritual is over. That electrci shock was the proof that the ninjato is yours and only yours."those were Takashi-sensei?s words but I was only looking at the old black smith?s hands"Geezer, yer hands..."

"It?s fine, this little burn is nothing compared tot he satisfaction that I made that thing over there"he said ignoring the state of his palms. Sorry, old man, and I was here thinking that ya were just a fraud who liked ta insult the handsome guys like me because ya aren?t popular with women. After that I look at mah master and mah partner."Take it, Shin. That?s your sword"is what my one-eyed friend said. At first I hesitated to take it but once I got the courage I just grabbed the hilt. Nothing happened so I started to swing it alittle to get accustomed to it. It is pretty light."Oh yeah, what was all of that about?"I asked curious as to what happened moments before, since when does a weapon hurts someone on its own?

"That was the ritual. That sword is meant to be yours and only yours, so in order to make it sure that no one else can get it, I designed it to reject anyone who is not its master. You basically made a blood contract with the sword."he pointed at it"Now, i will tell you the name of this piece of art boy so listen well"he mentioned."A name? why would it need a name?"I asked confused at the actions of this oldman, why would ya go naming a weapon? it?s not like it?s alive or sumthin?."Imbecile!! I told you that this sword was on the level of one of the other seven swords, right? A name just represents how much of an awesome piece it is. "

"?kaay, so what?s its name?"

"Kami Hitogoroshi"

"COOOOOL!! Are ya serious old man? Will I be able ta slay a god with this?!"I asked. Damn that name is freaking beast! "Obviously not"and so I fell from mah cloud, why would ya give it that name if it can?t do that?! Get some sense in that air head old man.

"Mmm, Shin?"

"What?"

"Don?t want to interrupt but, if you don?t get that bleeding stopped, you will die even before using it once."and hsi words brought me back to reality, why does he always crushes my fantasie- Wait die? blood? I lead my gaze to my hand, and I realize that it?s true.

"GYAAAAAH!!! HELP!! I?M DYING I?M DYING!"I yelled and left the room running, with mah new sword in hand and shitting mah pants out of fear. By the way, I did scream like a lil gal.

*sigh*

"Sorry for you boy...for having such a stupid partner."

"Kahkahkahkah!!"


----------



## LunarCoast (Jun 1, 2014)

Akarusa, Hatori
Ashes to Ashes, Dust to...​
Hatori steps out into the burnt woodland the trees now stood merely as blackened shells and ashes of greenery was now spread across what remained. He looks back at Zyana and Kyo in the distance who seemed to be feeling the uncomfortable heat of flames at their brow, he was partly tempted to perform a water jutsu to help cool them off but he doubted they would be particularly fond of such an action.

He stops by a tree and leans upon it, the cinders that remained left linger thoughts in his mind as something had begun to surface. The memory was not that of his own but April's and felt far older than normal. April looks uncomfortably at the surroundings, he noticed and turns his head looking upon the owl, ?I never knew you experienced such emotion April, you always seemed confident and happy?

She closed her eyes uncomfortably, it had been so long since she smelt cinders like this and worse yet Hatori would probably soon learn she isn't what he believed her to be, she was an owl yes, but not the common sort.

Hatori runs his hand through her feathers and smiles, "You been there for me, so I guess now is a good time for me to return the favour." A sensation of deep loss and pain converged within his heart as it sunk. April seeming to have a confound effect on him, for some reason... Maybe this is what it meant to have their souls intertwined?

Suddenly without warning a shadow is cast over his eyes, dimming into darkness. Then as if by force of will his eyes open again, finding himself in a forest similar to this one but it was midnight and the sky appeared orange as if set ablaze by some otherworldly force, although in truth he discovered this was merely the fact the entire forest surrounding him was now on fire.

He tried to look around but couldn't, he wasn't in control of this body but could feel, taste, and hear everything. There was the found of iron against iron, that was unmistakable to a once aspiring blacksmith.

Eventually he gains control and turns his head to see April at his side, but they seemed on even footing and quickly comes to realise they are both owls of the same species. "Hey uhm April."He states trying to get a response but she ignored him or was incapable of hearing his response as if a spirit in her dreams.
*
April: Origin*

April appeared different, and considerably so upon her chest she wore some kind of metal plate with a embedded white stone. The stone would pulse almost like a heartbeat sending a ripple of white chakra across the plate which it was embedded into which then extended down to her very primary feathers.

Below them was something akin to a battlefield, two clans of shinobi fighting one another for unknown reasons but at the back of his mind he knew it was merely for power and dominance. Spark would fly joining the embers of the burning forest in flight as kunai and sword alike clashed against one another. The only distinguishable feature of one clan was the simple fact they appeared to all be using swords and Kenjutsu users, this struck a uncomfortable cord particularly when he recognises one of the techniques. A shinobi who appeared to be leading one side holding a blade in a Suwari No Tori no Kamae stance the difference being that the blade itself was coated in a deep red lightning.

_Fifth Form... but that's a... Don't tell me.._

April merely watches she was defenceless and helpless to stop her home being destroyed something that was once sacred now meant nothing. How could humanity so easily throw aside the very thing they once called a place of worship, and worst still her people were destroyed and those lucky enough to escape had been scattered to the four winds.

Soon all that remained was this Shinobi and one other from the opposing clan both appearing at the height of their power and physical primes. It seemed that from the very start this was already a pre-determined conflict; the others were merely here to tag along for the show and to support their respective leaders.

Hatori unwillingly turns his head and states in a series of hoots, twits and twoos, "Arianrhod we must leave, and there is no reason for us to remain. Your duty has been fulfilled."

April turns her head uncomfortably to him, "My duty has not been completed, it was to protect this place and watch over the two shinobi clans that resided here. How can one do both when they turn on one another, and destroy our home?"

"Arianrhod you must understand, my duty is to protect you my family serves only to do so in this parliament and we must leave you are at risk here. Please come with me, we can leave make a new home for ourselves."

April shakes her head, "Kurza I told you, as my mother did before me at the rite of passage you should disregard what others tell you. I choose you as my guardian not because of the history of both our flocks but the relationship we shared, I trust you but I cannot leave this place. I do request you leave however, you?re dismissed... it is over..."

Kurza looks back at the battlefield seeing the two shinobi were still at it, the other deflecting a wave of flame with water re-igniting the already charred remains of the forest they once called home. His head turns back to her, "In that case Arianrhod... I am not staying as a guardian, but as your friend. You are not getting rid of me that easily April."

April closed her eyes with a hefty sigh, "...Thank you."

Kurza smiles and pushed against April's feathers, Hatori's body shudders.

April smiles if things were different, maybe he'd be the one to give her owlets... maybe but the world often worked in cruel ways. The two shinobi having put distance between each other had begun to exchange blows with Shuriken and Kunai, it was only a matter of time before more innocent lives would be lost.

A single stray Kunai glides through the air, towards the pair. As if by instinct Hatori finds himself giving April a strong shoove with the side of his body pushing her aside but lost his balance as a result, he pushed one talon along the length of the branch before taking a firm grasp of it. Then he giggles, a strange sensation as the blade pierces into his chest. "...Arianrhod." He hoots uncomfortably before falling forward.

"Kurza?!"The final words her hears as his body falls into the ash coated earth, landing nearby a shinobi the flames generate just enough light to reveal that of his clans symbol this being interrupted as footsteps pass by, the feeling of warmth pulsed through his feathers as some seemed to run their hand through them before his vision faded and everything became cold.

April glares down at the body of Kurza, and the man that now kneels "It appears, that I am late."He states having a calm and calculated tone to his voice, he stands in blue and white robes with some form of hat covering his more distinguishable features but nothing could hide that scaled tail that was held behind him flicking almost like a cat's.

April without so much of a thought this man could be hostile like the others glides down silently to the body of her fallen companion, "Kurza... I told you that protecting me was... Kurza..." Owls mated for life, and while she had no such ties Kurza was the closest to a mate she had, until now at least.

The man placed his hand upon April's forehead ruffling her feathers as she glares up taking a bite at him, he lets her and says "I deserve that much for being late, please allow me to end this here Arianrhod."

He stands with a droplet of blood landing upon her beak, disappearing from sight April turns her head to see the man now entering the battlefield and clouds gathered across the forest causing a sudden unnatural downpour of rain. As a pillar of wave shoots across the battlefield splitting up the Shinobi the man extended out his hands, "Should you find it in your hearts to continue this bloodshed focus your hatred upon me."

"... And you might be??Asks one preparing his Kunai to be thrown upon the man who just interfered the battle.?You are asking for my name? The simple response to that question is that I do not know it however, a friend of mine calls me Dust and that I was led here by the distress of balance."

_*Present Day*_

Hatori stumbles back as he snapped out of the memory for a moment and appeared in shock if only for a brief moment, "April..." He stummers for a moment before recovering, "...I have a feeling the longer this goes on the more question I have for you to awnsure, who is Kurza, what was that thing you was wearing, what connection does my family have with you, and who the hell is dust?!"

April looks at him uncomfortably, and churrs in response knowing he wouldn't be able to understand her words but it gave her comfort knowing she was atleast trying, "You already met Dust..."

She couldn't quite awnsure the rest, as it stoud Hatori knew too little to understand anything more than that, this was... a very long time ago after all and things worked much diffirent back then. Still she was to her knowledge the last of her unique species left and hiding behind the veil served only to protect her.


----------



## Olivia (Jun 2, 2014)

*Kirisaki Shinkō*
*Flashback: Secrets*

I walked up to the alter and looked a the strange inscriptions. If they were meant to be legible then I had no idea what language it could possibly be. It didn't even look foreign, they just looked like strange symbols that somebody made in hopes of fooling someone that it was a different language. But I held a little faith that since this was a religious alter it wouldn't be so deceiving. 

I turned around quickly for when I knocked myself into the nearby bookshelf. With a large slam I fell onto the ground on my back, as pain shot up my spine. My eyes winced from the pain of the fall, and before I knew it Kira was already there, with a hand out to help me. With a small smile I grabbed his hand as he asked:

"Are you alright?" With slight hesitation I answered "Yes, I am. Thank you."

I didn't want to respond truthfully because I didn't want him to panic or worry. If I were to exist in this useless life then I might as well not make others suffer because of my lowly existence. No, I would have to keep up this charade if I wanted everyone to live a happy life.

I picked myself up, but felt my other hand slip under me. I was glad I had my other hand in his grasp otherwise I would have been in pain for the second time. Rising to my feet I dusted off my gown and decided to take a look behind myself, to see the surface I had fallen onto.

It was a singular book, colored black and red which seemed very dark and, for lack of a better word, evil. But for some reason I felt like I wanted to touch the book, to see what it was about, to actually read the contents. With a hesitant smile, I lowered my arm, to grab the book.

With a quick slap of the hand, Kira knocked my hand away while picked the book in one fast movement. He was much faster than anyone I had ever seen move before, it was amazing! But that all the more made me wonder what that book could be about. With a pleading voice, I had asked.

"Kira-san, can you please tell me what that book says or is? I want to know."

He gritted his teeth as if he was facing a really hard choice. Maybe I shouldn't have asked him, especially because of everything he has done for me thus far, but I was really curious. So for that reason I felt it was okay to ask him what the book was about. 

Regardless it didn't seem like he was going to tell me easily. He held the book close to him with his hand gripped tightly around the small novel, as he was obviously battling the choices out in his head. With a final sigh he knelled down to me and said:

"Alright, but remember, this book is here to know what not to do, okay?"

I didn't know what he meant by that. Books were generally meant for knowledge on what we should do, but a book to teach us what not to do? That was a little strange in itself. To think that they're telling us not to believe in something, it's almost weird to see this anti-acceptance writing. Kira noticed my confused face and said: 

"Oh let me clarify. The book itself promotes the horrid activities and promotes the source of them, but we keep this here as a reminder for what we don't want to become. Understand?"

Oh, this had made so much more sense to me now. So we kept this as a reminder for what we don't want our religion to be like, as our religion is like, one that only worships knowledge or something. I'm sure that that book places humans on pedistals and treats them like some form of gods.

"Alright."

I said happily. I was glad to finally be learning what secrets may lie in the book. But I wondered why he didn't want me reading it in the first place. Maybe it was because he didn't want me to get the wrong intentions from the book. But that would be impossible! I didn't think people were useful for anything anyways, so there's no way that I could be fooled that easily!

"Well, this book details the story of the so called man named Jashin, and the religious cult that is by the same name." 
​


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jun 2, 2014)

*Taneda*
Nanako Estate 

Beach Party; Research and Development Part III

----------​
Taneda's smile widened a little as he watched Akane and her pet come right for him, not in the least bit deterred by their speed and strength. In fact, he reasoned she was just as fast as he was; a hand to hand brawl would inevitably end with him dead, more than likely. Taneda's eyes scanned the situation as his perception of time slowed, the genin just starting to drink in all the details before him as a plan formed in his mind within fractions of a second.

_"Obviously some sort of offshoot of the Inuzaka. Despite her peculiar ocular bloodline, she obviously seems to favor olfactory senses over the other four; it's impossible to visually perceive me while spinning at that speed. Her diction and lack of proper vocabulary might imply she can't be reasoned with correctly; it's impossible for her to listen to reason with such low intelligence. Her partner adheres to her lead despite personal disagreement. Senses she makes use of in order to confirm success would be touch and smell. Chance for her dojutsu to allow visual perception at that speed. Plan a contingency accordingly."_

As the more intelligent of the two 'swamp sisters' went for Makoto, Taneda focused on Akane drilling right for him. Laying down a smokebomb, the genin grunted quietly as Akane tore clean through, Taneda's scent thick on her mark as she pierced the veil of smoke and continued straight through. She could even hear the tear of fabric being rent to shreds as she tore through what could only be his shirt. As the dust settled, and Akane turned back to observe her handiwork, she could see Taneda face down in the sand, clutching his abdomen as a pool of blood was slowly flowing outward from under him on the sand, his backpack lopsided and hanging over his side.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jun 2, 2014)

*Taneda*
Konogakure Train Station

Mission #1: Divergent, Part IV

----------​
Taneda observed the reactions from Ryoko and Edie silently, a blank expression on his face as he just sort of...did nothing. He looks from the ticket Ryoko gave him, over at the clock, and then quickly followed the others as he rushed onto the train, beginning to internalize the information presented to him, and ending his mental processes with a quiet, "How vexing."

"Note to self. Some individuals prefer to be outwardly unsettling, if a bit rude, and make inefficient use of resources. Perhaps this is a more attractive trait in upper class individuals than lower. Will need to do more research. Perhaps money corrupt?" Taneda mused allowed as he walked towards his seat. He hadn't but glanced at the ticket as the Hyuuga gave it to him, but the seat was etched in his head as he sat down across from Ren and Ryoko, listening as Ren asked that question.

Odd. Ren was usually one to take initiative, if not plan ahead himself. He didn't really fit the roll of second hand, and Taneda instantly saw that. Though, glancing towards Ryoko, he proposed that it might have something to do with her and her tendencies. "Are you avoiding explaining plans due to something, Ren? If you've both worked together previously, we would appreciate you explaining what it was that worked and did not work, especially how best to handle Ms. Nakana. She is...vexing."


----------



## Laix (Jun 2, 2014)

_Ryoko Hyūga_
LIQUID TIME
DIVERGENT
*PART 3*​Ren, Ryoko and her unfamiliar teammate Taneda made their way to the rear of the carriages by the first class section. They took a seat at their own table, with Ryoko sat alone opposite the boys.

"So, got a plan?" Ren broke the momentary silence, grabbing the Chūnin's attention. She remembered the last mission where she got upset over Ren taking the role of leader despite her being more experienced, much older and of a higher rank. A part of her began to feel a bit bad since Ren was clearly giving the controls to her in relation to that event, but it was all wiped away when she reminded herself that she is the Chūnin and she is the leader on paper. For the greater good of the team it was going to stay that way.

"Are you avoiding explaining plans due to something, Ren?" Taneda interrupted Ryoko before she could speak, much to her annoyance. "If you've both worked together previously, we would appreciate you explaining what it was that worked and did not work, especially how best to handle Ms. Nakana. She is... vexing."

The Hyūga who was soon turning eighteen let out a tired sigh, like an old man disappointed with the youth of today.

"Edie..." She paused, thinking how best to put this. Blunt seemed the most effective option. "Well for starters, don't get her name wrong. It's Edie Nakano, N-a-k-a-n-o. Just like anyone really she doesn't like her name being mispronounced. If you stay clear of her and just pretend she's not there, you'll be fine. It works for me."

Ryoko looked over at Ren and flashed him a chuckled smile, remembering just how her reacted when he first met Edie. She remembered the blonde constantly pushing his buttons and the Houki prince was constantly rising up to it. However, judging by his silence Ryoko assumed that he had finally realised you do what mothers always tell the children to do with bullies - _just ignore them_.

Instead of continuing with a plan briefing, Ryoko felt elaboration on the topic of Edie was needed. "You know, I hate that girl. I really do. But I care for her, because she's troubled. She lost her mother and her brother at a young age and her father is distant from her, often just using money to keep her quiet and flogging her off to his various maids and butlers. The girl is a target for the media and everything she does is scrutinised by the public."

She leaned back in her leather seat and exhaled softly. 

"Edie is the way she is because well... that's how she's learned to defend herself. There's a brick wall constantly up and nobody will ever get through it. You can try all you want but she will need to realise herself one day that her attitude isn't doing anyone any favours. Just understand that if you had her life, her money, her father, her losses... You'd probably have a similar attitude." 

Ryoko's face broke into a short laughter under her breath. "Didn't expect it to get that emotional! Right, on to the plan of action..."

_____________________


_*COMING UP ON GODAIME'S HOSPITAL*_

_A busty woman who resembles a porn star dressed up as the famous Tsunade stands in an office at the Konoha General Hospital, engaging in a heated argument with another blonde doctor.

"Um, did I stutter?"
"Here Tsunade, should I get you a white flag because you may as well start waving it since your job is going to be *MINE* next week."
"*THE ONLY THING I'M GOING TO BE WAVING IS YOUR BASIC ASS WEAVE WHILE YOU SCUPPER TO CLAIM WHATS LEFT OF IT!!*"

The camera suddenly shakes violently to try and capture the girls who had now turned to petty blows, with two burly security guards forced to break up their hair tugging and claw scratching. _
​
Meanwhile, an overjoyed Edie Nakano screams with excitement as she watches the footage unfold from her private First Class carriage.

"Oh my god, *NO SHE DID NOT JUST GO THERE!!*" She squeeled, eyes peeled to the television screen. Before she could hit fast forward on her remote, her rumbling stomach told her that some food was in need. While skipping breakfast was a regular thing for Edie Nakano, it was edging closer to lunch time and she fancied something sugary.

"Consuela!"

Edie yelled for the replacement Head Maid as she reclined in her beige leather seat with a large television playing Godaime's Hospital on the paneled wall nearby.

"Hola?" 

A caramel-skinned woman appeared from the staff quarters in a black maid uniform. She had sagging cheeks, shaggy black locks and a bored stare with thick, square black glasses perched on her fleshy nose. Edie leaned up from her chair and shot around to confront the new maid with a dirty look.

 "Is the lemon drizzle cake ready?"

"N-Noo... No ready."

"Ugh, whatever!" Edie rolled her eyes before her second question. "Look, I don't want to point fingers but I'm missing about 10,000 ryo in play money..."

Consuela's face didn't even falter. "I take," she confirmed bluntly. Edie's eyes widened with surprise at her admission.

"W-What!? You took it!?"

"S."

The blonde jumped up from her chair defensively. "Well give it back!"

"Come get, bitch."

Consuela turned around and walked back to the staff quarters as a gobsmacked Edie watched on, feeling somehow powerless to do anything.

_____________________

"Alright, so here's what I've got."

Ryoko reached into her pouch and pulled out a tourists guide to Fuzengakure, a notepad and a pen. She presented it clearly on the table so the boys could see what she was writing as she explained.

"It's a simple mission. We just walk to the DIVERGENT building here..." Ryoko used her red pen to circle the building on the tourist map. "... then take the ten minute walk back to the train station where we will catch the next train. Additionally, while we are moving with Alisa there will be a specific formation that we'll take." 

Ryoko began sketching a rough diagram involving four circles position in a sort of side T-shape. "The person with the most defensive techniques will be at the front, which will be me. Then we'll have a ranger at the back and the third person in the center with Alisa."

She didn't mention Edie purposefully as she didn't think the blonde would contribute anything to the mission regardless. The girl would probably spend her time just chatting away with Alisa about the most mundane of things.

"I know we've worked together Ren but please forgive me, I didn't actually see you in combat so I have the faintest idea of how you work. If we could all share our abilities then we can formulate a good formation and plans of action should anything happen to us."

Her eyes drifted over to Taneda, followed by a smile.

"Taneda, why don't you go first?"
​



​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jun 2, 2014)

*Ren Houki, Divergent IV*

Ren raised an eyebrow as Ryoko started to talk about Edie. How ever she felt about the Nanako, the words she spoke were not ones belonging to a person who felt 'hatred' towards Edie. There was far too much sympathy mixed in there and girl was blatantly trying to justify Edie's actions. The Houki thought about commenting, but withheld, deciding that he didn't care enough and that their affairs weren't really any of his business. Instead, he silently placed his briefcase down onto the floor, reaching a hand through one of the flaps. _"Huh. A real life tsundere."_ He thought to himself, producing a fountain pen and two chakra information cards from the leather container.

"Here's a summary of my abilities, since I guess you lost the one I gave you the last time." He stated, after Taneda finished speaking, infusing the strands of chakra into the cards as he slid them across the table, details on his shinobi profile fading onto the blank parchments. 



> REN HOUKI
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ren circled around the carriage which would be keeping Alisa. "I'll stay with her. My barrier techniques can keep people from entering and I have chakra sensing as well, which means I'm not reliant on your Byakugan to keep track of enemy locations." He said. Ryoko wouldn't let him muscle in and make the strategy himself, but he could at least make alterations and place himself in a position where he can set up some machinations of his own. The Houki didn't doubt Ryoko's intelligence, experience or tactical planning ability—but this was far more efficient. Let the Hyūga have the position as leader and do a rough draft of the whole plan, while he handled the more intricate workings of it from behind the scenes.


----------



## Laix (Jun 2, 2014)

_Edie Nakano_
LIQUID TIME
_Edie's Angels_
*PART 5*
​The angels had agreed that the best course of  action for stalking the boyfriend of an insecure woman was to take  turns. If he saw one of them more than twice he would get suspicious, so  it made sense for them to go about it separately. However, if Edie saw  Kirisaki watching her from across the room just once she would be  disturbed, so felt that the girl's point was moot.

 Regardless, the headstrong Nakano took the lead. She reached into her  bag and pulled out a pair of designer sunglasses before giving her beach  blonde locks a shake. "You girls probably  sneered when you saw the stylish choices I picked for attire today, but  who looks out of place now? Idiots, dressed as shinobi for an espionage  mission!" Edie cackled as she dropped down to the street, landing  in an off-road alleyway before emerging with a picture-perfect smile on  her face. In a plaid skirt, white blouse and matching handbag she  looked like a regular teenage girl. There was no way he would be  suspicious.

 The glasses-wearing man seemed to be focused on where he was going, not  stopping to look through any shop windows or talk to anyone. Edie almost  struggled to keep up with the seemingly endless wave of people who  decided to all walk in the opposite direction to her, bumping and  pushing into her. There was more than a few times she wanted to smack a  bitch with her handbag but for the sake of the mission she restrained  herself.

 Unsurprisingly, they were in the red light district where the man walked  into a bunny girls club Edie had visited just months prior. When she  saw the neon sign above the door, her eyes widened in shock at the  coincidence present before her. 

 _(Bunny... Girls... Mania!)_

 _Bunny Girls Mania_ was one of the bunny girl nightclubs Edie  infiltrated on her first ever mission. However, it turned out to be the  incorrect one and she ended up in a nasty fight with a fellow bunny girl  before being turfed out into the alleyway. With a gulp, she hesitantly  entered after the man where the throbbing club beats and spinning lights  took her to a completely different world. The club looked exactly the  same, even down to the same midget-like manager with an unattractive  mustache. She saw her target head over to the main dance platform where a  curvy redhead was performing topless, much to Edie's disgust.

 _(Ugh, of course he's interested in these  places. I told her... I told her! He's cheating on you and its because  you dress like a frumpy old cow. But no, she didn't want to listen did  she? Neither did that Kei, trying so hard to be the Valkyrie's gift from  the angels... She's such a stupid, conniving, hideously ugly and  Kyo-obsessed little-)_

 "_*HEY! I remember you!!*_"

 Edie almost dropped dead from a heart attack as   approached her with a cheesy grin. She stared down at him with gritted  teeth, clutching her bag close to her body as some sort of shield.

 "_*How you been!? You lookin' for your old job back?*_"

 She was confused. Didn't he fire her? "Eh? But you---"

 "_*Lili please! We need you out there, the crowd miss their Kitty  Kat back on stage! Go on, we got a spare costume in the back, get  dancing!*_" The stocky man began ushering Edie to the stage as she  tried to convince him otherwise. However, making a big commotion would  most certainly blow her cover and the mission, so she had no choice but  to just play along with it. 

 They walked into that familiar changing room from before which  thankfully unlike before was empty. Folded over a dressing room chair  was a pink leotard and matching cat ears with nylon tights and pastel  pumps. It was when she saw that it was an animal other than the rabbit  that she realised her role was going to be something rather 'special'  and humiliating.

 "_*You got five minutes then I wanna see you out there, alright? Haha!*_" 

 The manager shut the door behind him, leaving a displeased Edie. As she  began to slowly take off her clothes, there was at least one thing that  made this slightly less painful - Kirisaki and Kei weren't anywhere to  be seen. If they were to ever see what she was about to do in the name  of shinobi, she didn't think she'd ever live it down.​


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jun 2, 2014)

*Chūnin Exams|Zansatsu*

*[Forest of Death,  Konohagakure]​*​

[Chūnin Exams XXXV, of Man and Monsters II]​
_?Life is pleasant. Death is peaceful. It's the transition that's troublesome.?  _
- Isaac Asimov​
"You thought Zell was tough? Get ready, as I won't stop until you've bled your last drop of blood."

Is bit with a vile venom after Kirisaki turned to face Satoshi. The white haired Genin merely stood before her, a hand cupped to his face and a dull look fixed in his eyes. Pulling his hand free two small streams of blood could be seen flowing from his nose. The nun in her brazen rescue of Zellous had broken Satoshi's nose. Pulling his head from her, but keeping his gazed fixed he placed a thumb on his left nostril. With a sharp exhale he spews a mixture of blood and mucus to the forest floor and repeats the process a second time after tilting his head the other way, clearing his nose of the blood that was collecting there. 

 "Don't patronize me little girl." is muttered as he wipes the blood from around his mouth. "Is that bloody facade, tattered outfit and PMS'esk attitude suppose to scare me?" is asked as he rolled his head. For a Nun, she had a hell of a roundhouse.  "If you actually had the gumption to end my life, you'd have sunk what ever it was you used to cut my tool kit from me, in my neck. Instead you pull me off him with, what I assume is Chakra threads and break my nose." is stated plainly. Looking pass her, Satoshi sees that she had pulled his small medical kit from from his tool kit and tore it open. His poisons lay scattered across the ground while the antidotes lay in a cluster close to Zell. They hadn't been used, though it looked as if Kirisaki had deduced his color code. 

Now, this was interesting. Pulling a hand up he pops his fingers and the tool kit, sans the medical bag, is lifted from the ground and with a spin of a finger Satoshi replaces it with some twigs he'd gathered using Puppet Replace just in case the Nun tried to stop him.  "Tell me girl, what is a member of the The Kibo Church doing in the Chunin Exams?" he asked flipping the bag open. Going over his tools he is relieved to see that the Kunai that Zyana had given him was still present. Clasping the kit close he slung it over his shoulder. "How did you..." Kirisaki questioned. "What? How man religions do you think wear that simple outfit? Let me ask you a second question if you will, Nun." Satoshi states while pointing with his free hand over to Zell.

"Why go through all of the trouble of saving him and stitching him up. If you're simply going to allow him to die of the poison that is running through his veins?" is asked. Though Satoshi gives little time for Kirisaki to explain herself. "I see that you figured out my color code, so why didn't you inject him. It's an universal antidote to all the poisons I make." is added as he pointed to the sky, though there was little reason to tell her that it wouldn't work on any future batches he made. From the torn medical kit a small box floated up and opened as Satoshi used his Chakra threads to manipulate the pill case. "What he has flowing through him is a concentrated mixture of Sunagakure Horned Viper and Leech Extract. Just for the free bleeding aspect. 

Now, I would have given him ten more minutes to live, but since you've used an Electrical Shock to do what I presume is make his heart beat normally. I'd give him... ... ... ... four." is stated as a small red pill floats from the opened case. "That is a blood pill, it'll help him replenish the blood that he's lost." is stated as the case itself floated over to Satoshi.  "So, unless you merely sowed him up to watch him die inject him. But by all means don't use the antidote, he can die with you knowing you could have saved him. But you do realize how painful that Viper Venom is no? Imagine having your muscles being pulled fiber by fiber from your skin and bones, then multiply it by two." is added. Boy this kid liked to talk. 

 "What? You're looking at me as if you couldn't trust the words coming from my mouth, and you call yourself a Nun." is mused,  "Hm,hm,hm,hm,hm,hm. Excellent instincts. But I have no reason to lie to you. See, you've given me a rare opportunity here and I hope that you are willing to help me move on that opportunity. See I need him to live now." is chuckled in a matter of fact way as he grabbed the pill box from the air with the small red orb still floating in front of Kirisaki. "See, it isn't every day that I get to show a would be hero just how fruitless it is to stick ones neck out for another. 

So

I'll spell it out plainly, Ms. Nun. I want you to cure him, so he can watch me kill you. Let him watch as I strip you down and slowly disfigure and maim you. Watch as I peel the flesh from your muscle and spill your blood on the foliage. Listen as you scream as I slowly break every bone in your body until your throat closes shut and lastly. Watch as your eyes grow cold as the last labored breath is pulled from your body. Then, then I'll cut your head from your shoulders and lay it in his lap. A reminder of how cruel life really is.  On the bright side though, in your sacrifice he'll live." ~


----------



## Laix (Jun 2, 2014)

_Edie Nakano_
LIQUID TIME
_Edie's Angels_
*PART 6*
​With a brave front, the young woman eventually  emerged from the changing rooms in a flattering but embarrassing outfit.  The manager was stationed outside, leaning against a wall while smoking  a roll up when his eyes lit up upon seeing Edie.


 
​"_*Y-You look... H-Hummana... Hot!!*_"  He stuttered on his words as his face began to inflate with red. The  Nakano simply rolled her eyes and took a left down the staff quarters,  heading for the stage. Before she could step up however, the manager  stopped her with a hand on the shoulder which sent goosebumps down her  spine.

"_*Wait! Remember, you're the Kitty Kat! Work your purr, your meow! Come on, give me some!!*_"
_
Purr? Meow?_  Oh this wasn't a fetish club was it? Edie was beginning to regret ever  agreeing to even put on this costume. What was she doing anyway? She's a  Nakano, a wealthy heiress who could spend her weekly pocket money on  buying out this club. Why was she going to be dancing for him, for the  target, for all the other punters out there? 

"You want some meow?"  She asked with a coy smile as her nails crawled up his chest. He closed  his eyes with ecstasy, shuddering at her touch. During this small  interval, Edie pulled her 'claws' back and swiped him across the face,  screaming "_*MEEEEEOOOOOOOOOWWW!!*_". The man fell to the ground with his chest scratched and his suit torn. 

"Based on the chakra scalpel technique!" Edie smirked as she deactivated the tiny chakra extensions on her fingers. "I  don't have to do anything for you or anyone. But what I do need to do  is keep an eye on her cheating boyfriend... Maybe I can just serve a  drink instead. Yeah, that will work."

With a cheerful  smile, Edie skipped over his injured body to the public area of the bar.  Seeing the bar nearby, she grabbed a plate of martinis and immediately  walked over to the leather armchairs circling the catwalk where the  glasses-wearing man was set. Leaning forwards with her breasts almost  toppling out of the tight-fitting leotard, she presented him a drink.

"Drink sir~?" She asked with extra emphasis on the cuteness. Strangely, the man didn't seem to notice.

"Ahem, drink sir~~?" Still no answer. Now she was getting irritated.

"Excuse me? Hello?" At her limit, Edie put the drinks down on a nearby coffee table and _*SLAPPED*_ the man straight across the face! 

"_*I SAID WOULD YOU LIKE A DRINK SIR~~~~~~!!?*_"

After  being slapped across the face, he of course had no choice but to  address her. However, instead of leaping out of his seat and delivering  her a slap twice as hard, he had a look of extreme pleasure and euphoria  on his face much to her bewilderment. That disoriented look slowly  formed into one of horror when she realised exactly why he was so happy.  His expression seemed to correlate with what appeared to be a gun in  his pocket. Edie wasn't exactly aware what was going on and assumed he  was hostile.

"_*WOOOOAH!*_ Sir, Sir, *SIR!!* You are _*NOT*_ allowed weapons in this establishment! I'm going to have to confiscate that!!"

The man almost burst into laughter as he pat his lap. 

"You want to grab my gun? Go for it. _Arrest me_ Miss, I've been a bad boy~!"

"Fine! It's not my job to be confiscating weapons anyway!"  With a huff and a puff, she reached over and was about to grab the gun  in his pocket when it made some weird twitching movement. That was when  the horrified blonde leaped backwards, cupping her mouth. 

"No way! Your gun just moved! _*ARE YOU FROM THE FUTURE?*_"

"Oh I see, you playin' the dumb bimbo card? Haha, I can work with either one~" He purred, standing up for his seat as he clutched the buckle of his belt. "You wanna head out back?"

"_*NOOOOOOOWOOOOOOAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!*_"
​
Edie's  high-pitched scream was strong enough to momentarily drown out the club  music but didn't compare to the gyrating women on stage, hence nobody  even bothered to turn around. However, her screams only seemed to fuel  the pleasure in the man's face. He grabbed her by the wrist and began  leading her to the Private Booths.

"Come on babe, I'll show you exactly what I have in my pocket~"

"_*EW EW EW EW EW EW GET OFF ME! YOU ALIEN! ONLY ALIENS HAVE MOVING GUNS!*_"  The thought of whatever is in his pocket not actually being a gun  didn't occur to Edie for you see, as a very inexperienced virgin with  misandric tendencies, she is almost unversed in the male anatomy. She  only uses the term 'rapist' and 'date-rapist' because of Godaime  Hospital character Ino Yamanaka. 

The glasses-wearing man tried to lead her away but she yanked her arm away, delivering him a second _*SLAP*_ across the face.

"_*TOUCH ME AGAIN AND IT'S GOING TO BE MORE THAN A SLAP, GOT IT!?*_"

"_*OH YES! HIT ME, HIT ME AGAIN!*_" The man dropped to the floor with his rear facing Edie, pulling down his pants to expose his bare buttocks. "I've been such a _*BAD BOY!!*_"

"I... I..."  Her slurred words came to an unexpected halt as a wave of dizziness and  light-headedness came over her. Before she could even think, the Nakano  fell to the floor with a _*THUD*_.​


----------



## Laix (Jun 2, 2014)

_Edie Nakano_
 LIQUID TIME
 _Edie's Angels_
 *PART 7*​ 
What was once a raving Bunny Girls Club was now a  scene of interest. Outside was a crowd surrounding a blonde dressed in a  pink leotard lying on a stretcher while three Fuzengakure medical ninja  treated her. She had fainted for reasons unknown, but the man partially  responsible was seen slipping out through the crowd. Still wearing his  glasses and with a gun no longer present in his pocket, he took a sharp  right and headed away from the club.

Thanks to her passive  regenerative abilities, Edie soon recovered from her bump to the head  and opened her eyes. She was greeted by a dozen unrecognisable faces,  some with cameras out snapping photographs while others pointed and gossiped.

"Uh... What the hell are you all doing crowded around me!?"  She yelled as she sat up. One of the medical ninja seemed surprised to  see her wake up so suddenly, staring with widened eyes as she analysed  her situation. 

When her blue eyes chanced up on his plain brown ones, Edie shot him a bulging glare. "What are you looking at? Why don't you take a picture like the rest of them, it'll last longer!"

"Miss Nakano... You uh... You was knocked out, y-you fainted but you're fine...!"

Suddenly turning defensive, she raised an eyebrow. "How do you know my name?"

"Haha,  forgive me Miss Nakano but a lot of us know you're name. You're Edie  Nakano, daughter of Natsu Nakano of the White. I couldn't believe it when I saw it either---"

"Oh yeah, I'm a celebrity. I forgot about that," She shrugged, completely cutting off the blushing medic. 

"Are you sure everything's fine? Is your memory and that okay?"

"Fine. Can you move all these peasants please?" 

He  did just that, escorting everyone away from the scene so Edie could  head back into the club. She wasn't sticking around however - she went  straight into the changing rooms and swapped back into her old clothes  before slipping on her sunglasses and heading out. With her designer bag  clutched close to her body, her first thought was to find Kei or  Kirisaki - whichever of them wasn't tailing Mr. Pervert.​


----------



## Laix (Jun 2, 2014)

_Edie Nakano_
 * THE CHŪNIN EXAMS*
    *PART 39

*
​"M'Lady! Shouldn't you be softer on your sister!?" Katsuyu questioned with shock upon hearing Edie's recollection of being impatient over Suzume's timing. The sleepy blonde simply chuckled.

"Oh please! She needs to learn... If you're going to be a real lady, a true ojou-sama, you show up everywhere on time. Fashionably late is for the failures!"

"But... Lady Edie, you're quite often late yourself..."

"Hohohohohohohohohohohoh!!" Edie's forced a laugh to drown out Katsuyu's contradiction. "Back to the story..."

 *- Three Weeks Prior -*

Over the hill that leads up to Edie's estate, there was a big cloud of smoke growing in size and density. She narrowed her eyes to try see what was racing towards them from the distance, assuming it was some sort of monster with a speed technique. However, Alisa was quick to dispel such assumptions.

"Is that a... Alisa, what is that?"

"I do believe that is her now, M'lady."

The Nakano heiress' face went from surprised to impressed at the determination her sister was showing to be on time. It was only three minutes past the designated meeting time afterall so maybe Edie wouldn't be so harsh on her with her punishment.

"I'm soooooooooooo sorry for being late _*NEE-SAN!!*_" She cried at the top of her lungs as she arrived at the gated entrance to the estate, where Edie and Alisa walked up to greet her.

"Good afternoon, Suzume-san!" 

"_You...!_"

To Alisa's horror, Edie yanked Suzume towards her and gripped her by her puffy red cheeks with her thumb and finger. The terrified girl looked like she was about to deflate like an untied balloon.

"N-Nee-San?" She whimpered, tears beginning to form in her hazy blue eyes. Edie outstretched her hand, raising it above her head with a scowl on her face.

"_*YOU........!!!!*_" Suzume winced her eyes shut for the incoming beating - but instead of a red-hot smack to the face, she only felt a light tap. When she reopened them, Edie had pulled her into a hug with tears falling from her eyes too.

"_*YOU ARE SUCH A SWEET LITTLE GIRL AND I'M SO IMPRESSED WITH YOU RIGHT NOW!!*_"

Suzume gasped with surprise before squeezing her grip on the Nakano. "_*NEEEEE-SANN!!*_"

"_*SUZUME-CHAN!!!*_"

"_*NEE-SAN!!*_"

"_*SUZUME-CHAN!!*_"

"Uh... Ladies... I think we should get going now!" Alisa suggested awkwardly, scared to get in between the loving bond between two sisters. Edie agreed, pulling away from Suzume as she wiped away her tears.

"Alisa's right... We need to get going, okay? I've got such fun and excitement planned for us! Private train to Kirigakure where we'll have to do some trekking to our destination but we'll get there eventually!"

Edie adjusted the strap of her bag before waving to Alisa. Whenever she was around Suzume, she was always in a much more joyous mood. The salt and spice on her tongue was no longer present with her sister there.

Holding out a hand, she beamed. "You ready!?"​


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jun 2, 2014)

*Suzume|Liquid Time*

*[ Konohagakure]*​
[Divergent Special Event, Another Rapist?! II]
Liquid Time​
*-BLAM!!-*

The entire back car shakes from a forceful impact of the rear door being slammed open. The window shatters into a million pieces pelting the surrounding seats with deadly shards as the small blonde with fire in her eyes stepped in. Dropping what they were doing, the passengers look to the back to see a young girl with her hands resting on her hips and determination blazing in her eyes. "Do you have a ticket?" a man asks walking up sheepishly to the young girl that stood defiant. An aura of fire seemed to blaze around her threatening to consume any person that dare to near her. "Where is the rapist that dares to stalk my Nee-San!" is demanded as she walked up to the man. Sweat ran down his face. "I'm going to have to detain you miss, if you insist on these outburst." the man states while taking a step back from the spitfire of a girl.

It was a funny sight to behold as the young girl snorted as short puffs of flame while she walked a much taller man down. "And if you don't.. don't have a ticket. I'm afraid you'll force us to turn this train around. "Tickets?"

E.B.S. Mode Activate!!

- Intelligence
++ Bitch Mode

One hand fires from Suzume's hips and a sharp finger digs into the man's chest.  "Only peasants need tickets!" is declared as that hand twisted into his clothing,  "You can consider yourself lucky that you are touched by my hand this day." is stated as she lifted him from the ground. With a snap she tosses him behind her and out the door she entered through. People turned their gaze from Suzume as the man she tossed from the train rolled with a series of bumps down the track they were on.  "Rapist, are you in here?" Suzume asks while she walked down the car. Stopping from time to time to look at a man sitting in a seat. Grabbing one man she twists his head to get a better look at his face. When it turned out not to be Taneda she pushed him back into his seat. When she reached the door that lead between the cars she pulled it from it's hinges and tossed it to the side pinning the waitress to the wall. 

"Nu-NO! DON'T!"

A moment later a man flies though the air and into the car Suzume was just in. With a bounce he hits the floor and grunts as the legs of a bench stops him from rolling. "She's a lunatic!" Is stuttered. 

_-Suzume's Heads Up Display-_

Small circles fly all over the place and lock onto faces as Suzume passes people. As her gaze fell on a woman a small prompt pops up and in small text the word Man-Stealer popped up and noted the revealing clothing the woman wore as well as the obvious push up bra she had to make her breast look larger. As if! Suzume snorted and didn't even address the woman as she looked over to a man. The targeting system blinked, non-rapist is registered. Followed by a short pause as portions of his body glows. Final Verdict? 3/10. Ugly Peasant.

"Don't get any ideas." is warned Mr. 3/10 looked at her. The man quickly averted his gaze as she placed a hand on her sword. Walking to the end she looked over to the last person in the car. Chiseled chest, square jaw and large arms. ... 6/10 Suzume twitched until she sees his crossed eyes Her mouth drops 4/10 

Sweating she opened the door and slipped out. That was almost scary! Panting to her self she kicked another door in. The man walking the aisle froze. He was one of the first attendants to recognize Suzume, so with a quick turn on his heel he rolled in between seats, "Forgive me sir!" he states as the young girl passed him by.  

As time passed Suzume came to the last car before the first class section. This had to be it. Before she could kick the door in though her innate ability to sense metals kick in. Toward the front of the car she sensed Ryoko's Head Protector. While most people couldn't tell the difference between them. Metals wear at a different rate depending on it's environment and battle conditions in the case of Shinobi. Ryoko had been a Chunin since Suzume met her. And her head band had a different feel from a Genin or even a Jonin. "Entitled Cow San?!" she gasped. Did the rapist drag her along as well to do what ever it was that rapist do to people?! "Oh no! I have to save her too! Without her I wouldn't know about Nee-San's birthday!" hopping on the ladder she climbed to the top of the train. 

Her heavy steps clatter across the top of the train as she ran. If she was planning on a stealthy assault, she'd failed already as people looked to the ceiling as she ran. When Ryoko's Headband was at it's strongest Suzume stops. The roof flays open like a tin can as Suzume falls through the hole she cut. Her blade slices clean through the table cutting Ren's info cards in two. In the chaos Suzume spots the Rapist and her sword fires toward him digging into the seat beside his head cutting strands of his hair from his head.  "Got you, you rapist! You'll not be harming my Nee-San or Entitled Cow-San!" is declared as her fist rears back as she locked in on Taneda  ~


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jun 2, 2014)

*Ren Houki, Divergent V*

Just as Ren was about to explain the rest of his plan, the sound of heels clattering against metal rang above, getting louder and louder... 

_"An attack already?"_

He frowned. That was unlikely. If the other side had hired a force to take back Alisa, which he suspected they would do, they wouldn't attack the group before they even got to Fuzengakure. Ren reached for a kunai, but he'd miscalculated the speed at which the girl above sped towards them. By the time the weapon was in his hand, the gleam of a katana had already stuck into their carriage, sawing along until the ceiling completely flew off into the wind. And then, in a burst of speed, the blonde dropped, slicing through both Ren's cards and the table itself before launching her weapon at the nearest target. 

Taneda's head.

The attack thankfully missed, sticking into the couch just next to his face, though a few locks of silver hair had been taken. Ren blinked, looking at Taneda, then looked at Suzume, completely unperturbed by her loud entry. "Aren't you a little young to be playing with swords?" He asked.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jun 2, 2014)

*Suzume|Genin|Konohagakure*

*[Konoha Detainment Facility, Konohagakure]*​

[Mission Impossible VI, Memories of Nee-San]​
Suzume sighed contently and her cheeks blushed red while she pulled her head up. With a light tap she allowed herself to rest it on the wall she was shackled too and looked at the ceiling. "I wonder of Nee-San remembers that? When she invited me along on the trip to the Shikkotsu Forest?" is silently asked to herself. She couldn't have known at this very moment that Edie and Katsuyu were discussion that very story while Edie settled down to rest for the night. 

Comparatively both girls were in bad situations, with Edie in the middle of the Forest of Death and Suzume chained in a dank dark cell. "I'll be strong Nee-San, for you." is stated as she remembered fondly of that day ~

*-Three Weeks Prior-*

Digging her matching boots into the ground Suzume grinds to a halt not three feet from Edie and Alisa making sure to direct all the dust and debris from the pair. A large, yet worried grin slipped across her features as she watched the two walk up to her. A happy smiled crosses the maids face, which made Suzume a bit happier, but Edie's face was a bit harder to read as the pair stopped just short of standing over the girl.     

"Good afternoon, Suzume-san!"

Suzume's face glows with happiness, Alisa was always so nice and respective when she spoke to anyone when they spoke. Even to people that Edie deemed peasants. Showing just how companionate the silver haired woman was. But before Suzume could return a cheerful greeting to the woman Edie's voice cut in and Suzume's blood froze. Nee-San seemed like she wasn't happy with the girl being sooooo late. Suzume knew it. She was about to die. Well, at least it'd be at the hands of her beloved sister!         

 "_You...!_"

Suzume tenses as she feels Edie take her cheeks with her thumb and finger, Suzume's heart sunk and it looked as if her soul was about to depart to the great beyond, to go and be with some Elisabeth that Suzume never met before. 

"N-Nee-San?" tears form in the corner's of the poor girl's eyes as Edie pulled a hand high into the air. That placid look falls to a deep dark scowl. Suzume knew it. Nee-San was about to end it all. At least Suzume could take solace in the fact that it was from a loved one. Maybe Alisa-San would see to it that she was buried properly. Maybe leave a flower or two from time to time to mourn the loss of such a young life. Catching a deep breath Suzume slams her eyes shut and keeps them clinched tight. 

_*YOU........!!!!*_"  

Here it came, the end. Sweet, bitter and beautiful all at the same time. To be struck down by a Goddess. Only the lucky few could have such a fate. _"Thank you for loving me up to now Nee-San!"_ Suzume thought waiting for that blistering slap that Edie had honed over many a year of slapping peasants around. But instead of the death blow that was expected it was more of a tap. She'd done it! Edie had perfected her slap so much that it no longer hurt to die from it. How many times was she hit? She couldn't even tell. Only that it was a touch of a goddess that had done her in. Opening her eyes though told a different story. Golden locks of hair was in her face as Edie had pulled her into a tight hug. Suzume beamed with the love as she too embraced her sister. 

So much love started to fill the air that Alisa felt awkwardly out of place and timidly suggested that they get going with a red flushed face. Edie agreed as she pulled from the girl. _"Drats""_ Suzume thought already missing the hug but as Edie held a hand out Suzume beamed again as it was explained that they'd be taking her private train to Kirigakure. Which was probably for the best, as the last time Suzume was on a train she made a poor impression. So many people remember her as the demon of the box cars and that one poor man she threw off the train. Well, at least Gina was good enough to compensate the man with Suzume's money. The two chatted as they walked until they reached train station. The attendant at the booth starts to sweat as her eyes locked onto Suzume, but it was quickly remembered that they were Taking Mr. Nakano's private train. So with a warm smile she greeted them as they pass. 

Though both girls merely give her a passing glance in return. 

_-Later_

After taking their seats in the plush leather booth, one of the waiters, all hand selected by Edie {who were no less than six's} turned the large TV on. To the young Heiress' favorite program. It wasn't until a shot of food hit the screen that Suzume realized she didn't have breakfast. So pulling her hiking bag up she opened it and started to rummage though it. From one of the side pockets a folded picture falls out from the rough handling and lands in the seat between the two. Suzume's eyes light up as Edie picked it up. "I was wondering where I put Onii-San's picture!!" is stated as Edie unfolded it.


*Spoiler*: __ 




Sato, Daisuke
Age 20


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jun 2, 2014)

*Chūnin Exams|Akane*

*[Forest of Death; Konohagakure]​*​
[Chūnin Exams XXXVI, Hell on Earth]​

Akaya's plan went off without a hitch, as that bitch Sayaka slammed into Ryo, he lead the charge. Fingers tore into the soft soil of the forest as the young Uchiha flung forward with a powerful burst of speed. Unlike the two girls that followed behind him the boy used his shoulders to throw him into the deadly spin of the Passing Fang while he shouted "TSUGA!" Spinning into an almost cyclonic spin the Uchiha is quickly followed by the women as they used their legs and hips to set them into similar spin. Ryo grunts in annoyance when he caught Sayaka from the air, the force of the impact drove him back a yard or two as the three mongrels pressed their advantage. 

A three pronged attack fired toward him at speeds far greater than what had been used up to this point. And dodging wouldn't be quite as simple as it would have been if it only been one or two of them. It was such a wide and multidirectional attack Ryo had little choice but to leap and hoped that he cleared it. Holding Sayaka close his legs spring him into the air. It was a moment too late though, him planning out his options had cost him a split second and the Uchiha capitalized on it altering his course to fire up at an angle. With a flurry of attacks he sends the two spiraling away from him into the open jaws of the two swamp sisters, "Fang Over Fang!" is declared as the two spun around each other before splitting at the apex of the accent.   

Splitting in opposite directions they curve in on their path and like a large set of pincers, they slam closed on the pair raining a savage beating down on them. With a growl from the two, the sisters part Sayaka from Ryo and toss them opposite from one another. They land as the dastardly duo slam into large trees. Tumbling through branches the two hit the forest floor a few moments later dizzy and bloody. 

"Oi, savage girl. Kill that bleach-haired bitch!"

The Uchiha exclaimed. You didn't have to ask either twice as Akane and Mizuirono fire off toward the red eyed girl. The Genin was just able to get to her feet in time to see them bum rushing her. In a panic she tries to draw a Kunai, but the pair is on her before she could even get her kit unclasped. A right cross form one of them knocks the girl off balance as her face rippled from the hit. The other slammed her knee into the girl's gut causing her to double over. While catching a scream in her mouth Sayaka is shot into the air back toward the first savage. Akane tackles her in mid air while using her hips to spin them into another Passing Fang. Angling her attack upward she fires toward a tree. Slamming into the it  Akane cuts a swath of destruction up it's length as branches and bark is sheered with the help from Sayaka. 

Reaching as high as her spin would reach, Akane tosses the girl flipping up into Mizuirono falling attack. Falling into a flip the wolf extends a foot catching the girl speeding toward her in the face. Skin shakes violently as the wolf slid between spiraling legs pushing Sayaka's head away from her. Stretching her neck out a bit. Sayaka grunts as her upward momentum if forcefully stopped. The blow sends her back down to Akane who was in free fall back toward the ground. A wide grin crossed her lips as she adjusted her fall so the girl could catch up with her. Wrapping Sayaka up a second time Akane spins on her hips going into a final Passing Fang. Sayaka's world spins while they plummet back to earth. Three feet from the ground Akane stops the spin to adjust the impact squarely on Sayaka's back. Pulling her knees square with the Genin's stomach they hit the ground with unforgiving speed. 

The white hair girls red eyes widen and bulge from the impact. It was getting bad, at this rate even her healing skill may not be enough. With blood seeping from her mouth she finally screams with Akane rolling off her. Mizuirono lands a few yards away as a giant fire ball explodes. Seemed that Akaya was having similar luck with Ryo as they were with Sayaka. It looked like they were going to win.  But as Akaya was asking how they were doing, Ryo made his counter attack. The metallic ping of his hammer slammed against the Anbu member sending him spiraling away and before either Akane or Mizuirono could react Ryo had formed a series of seals releasing a powerful vortex of wind. The pair, as they charged him, are caught up in the wind and tossed back. Slamming into a tree Akane catches the full brunt of Mizuirono weight which drove the redhead deeper into the bark. Catching a howl between her teeth both tumble to the ground as Ryo gave orders. 

"Hey Sayaka, I know you don?t like to use it. But if we don?t take this seriously, these guys will become  more of a problem. beat her and we are leaving for now!"

The command made girl stir as the lights came back on. Flipping to her stomach as Ryo attacked Akaya Sayaka pulled herself with effort to her feet. Looking at her tormenters as they too started to stir she wiped the blood from her mouth  "I know Ryo-kun. I?m sorry Ak-chan." is stated as she watched her prey stand to confront her again. Pulling a Kunai from her kit before they were completely on their feet she pulls it's edge across one wrist before flipping it to the other hand to slice the other. With the blade now flipping to the ground she is quick to form a series of hand seals to call on some of what reserves she had left. 

"You are the one I will defeat!"

The statement came off as if it were a matter of fact, and not some hope. But to both Akane and Mizuirono surprise the bleeding girl's blood seemed to come alive floating midair. Shimmering like freshly forged steel the blood takes the shape of needles, "Blood Needle Technique!!" with that the blood honed in on the pair. Akane immediately recognized the danger of the attack and Ryo's vortex had shaken both up. Neither could escape this. So she did what she felt she had to do. Spinning Akane latches onto her sister and pulls her into her body as all the attacks slam into her. Blood sprays from her back and she violently shakes. Looking to Mizuirono, Akane gives her a soft smile and kisses her on the cheek. After that blood seeps pass her lips as her body returns to normal while she slumped to the ground.

 "AKANE!" Mizuirono shouts. A hard gaze falls to Sayaka who looked to be running on fumes now. A snarl wrapped her lips. She didn't expect one of them to take the full brunt of the attack.  "I'll fucking kill you girl!" is declared while she pulled two ropes tied with Kunai from her kit. Spinning on a foot she wrapped them over her body before falling to all fours "HOWLING FANG!" is declared as she fired into a Passing Fang. The Kunai' stand on end as a howl like sound can be heard reverberating through the forest. Swallowing hard Sayaka closed her eyes, she was too weak to avoid this

*BAM!!!*

That same metallic impact echoes. Sayaka opens her eyes in time to see Ryo intercept the attack. His hammer being driven into the wolf's side. A pained howl escaped her lips as she is tossed into a tree. With a crack Mizuirono almost wrapped around the tree. A white cloud envelopes her body and a fraction of a second later a wolf wrapped in rope and steel fell from it hitting the ground. She whimpers for just a second before fading.~


----------



## Laix (Jun 2, 2014)

_Edie Nakano_
 * THE CHŪNIN EXAMS*
    *PART 40*



"Lady Edie! S-Such a beautiful bond between sisters! If I had tear ducts I would be in an utter mess right now!" Katsuyu mewled with a shaky voice as she tried to convey her emotions to the best ability an intelligent, talking slug has. Edie couldn't help but giggle childishly at the Great Slug whom she considered part of just a handful of people worthy of being in her company, with the others being Alisa and Suzume. Notice a trend?

"My little sister, she's a real star. Hopefully she grows up to be just like me, then maybe she'll slay the world just like I have! Hohohohohohohohohohohohohoho!!" Edie broke into her classic laughter, brushing a limp hand past her lips as she snickered along.

"Yes M'Lady, anyone like you is truly a credit to this world!"

"Yeah.. okay, back to the story~~"*

- Three Weeks Prior -*​ 
Beige leather seats in a spacious, private booth on the official Nakano Private Train? _Check._

Konoha TV broadcasting a handpicked selection of Godaime's Hospital often quoted as the best? _Check. _

The current episode being broadcast from the large TV positioned in the booth is the one where Tsunade confronts Sakura over her affair with Lee? _Check._

A super-cute little sister to discuss said episode with? _Check_.

Why was Edie even bothering with the Shikkotsu Forest? She had the perfect formula here for a marvelous day. At least she could be thankful the train ride to Kirigakure was a long one so there would be time for at least three whole one hour episodes of Godaime's Hospital.

_"Lee-san, I brought an apple for you!" Beamed a glowing 'Sakura' on the television, handing a delicious-looking apple to a bed-ridden Lee. _

_"Thank you, Sakura-chan! Although, there's something much sweeter than an apple on my mind... Heheheh!"_

_"Lee-san~~!" Sakura leaned in for a smooch as the camera zoomed in to the window behind her, where Tsunade was stood watching with a comical look of death on her face._​ 
"Oh my, Suzume look! Look at her face! Hohohohohohohohohohohohoho!!" Edie was close to tears from laughter while Suzume appeared to be rummaging through her bag, not purposefully ignoring her idol. 

_"You know, I would forgive Sakura for sneaking around *MY* hospital to suck off *MY* patient if she just wasn't... Such. *A. USELESS. BORE*. I mean, I think the reason patient mortality rates isn't to do with hygiene but because they unplug their life support machines upon seeing Sakura enter the room," Confessed Tsunade over a fake blue background before beginning to file her ruby red nails._​ 
By now, Edie's howls of laughter were filling the train with even the chef cooking two carriages down hearing her. She looked over at Suzume who had just dropped a folded photograph before preceding to pick it up and unfold it. When her eyes laid upon what was hidden between the folds, it felt like a burst of golden light had blinded her eyes. It was a rare specimen of the male species that only appears every 1,000,000 births - a 'Quiche', as Edie puts it.

_"If someone is 'Quiche', it basically means they are really hot," Reveals Edie over a fake blue backdrop. "Like, imagine 004 then compare him to Kyo Minami or Ren Houki. 004 is Quiche. You look at him and you suddenly feel like Kirigakure. You look at Kyo or Ren and you well... You feel like Sunagakure."
_​ 
"_*SUZUME! WHAT IS THIS GODLY SPECIES YOU BRING BEFORE MY EYES!?*_" Asked Edie with an exaggerated gasp and squinted eyes to protect the blinding beauty emerging from the photograph. It was a youthful male with flawless skin, a flawless body that he was unfortunately covering and silk brunette locks she just wanted to run her fingers through. 

The clothes didn't matter, she could undress him with her eyes _perfectly._

In general, Edie hated men. But there was the very odd few that she didn't hate. It was rather strange actually - she either wanted to kill you or she wanted to marry you. So far out of the perhaps hundreds of males shes met, only two have met the marry criteria so her high standards are understandable.

"He's not as hot as 004..." She mumbled under her breath with a glint in her eye. "However... It doesn't mean that he's not worthy of associating with me! Names Suzume, I want names!"​ Unfortunately, Edie had failed to notice the name and age on the photograph and carried on demanding to know his name.​


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jun 2, 2014)

*Taneda*
Train Bound for Fuzenkagure

Mission #1: Divergent, Part V

----------​
"We specialize in manipulation of matter and mid ranged combat, as well as medical support. While possessing no penchant for hand to hand combat, our physical abilities are above average," Taneda states, glancing up as a katana is thrown at him. He seems curious about this, and makes no movement to stand from his seat, instead waving his hand once in front of him in a circular pattern...

And then the katana's molecular formula shifted, and it became a floppy length of paper. Listening to the context of Suzume's comment, he reasoned her no threat, or at the very least, neutralized now that her sword wasn't in play. He raised a hand towards the flap of ceiling Suzume had just cut out, and it swung up as he pulled it back into place with chakra strings, potentially displacing her out of the cart if she didn't move. As she went in to punch him, he knocked the blow aside, looking to Ryoko before he did anymore.

"We possess no potential for medical ninjutsu, however. Simply mundane combat medicine. How should we approach this threat? She seems under the impression that there is a rapist onboard the train."


----------



## Laix (Jun 2, 2014)

_Ryoko Hyūga_
 LIQUID TIME
 DIVERGENT
 *PART 5*​_*CLANG, CLANG, CLANG*_

Ryoko looked up at the ceiling of the train along with everyone else in the carriage. It sounded like a metallic monster was stomping along the roof of the train but it couldn't be. They didn't have Alisa with them yet, so who would bother to attack?

_*CLANG, CLANG, CLANG*_

Taking immediate action, the Hyūga activated her byakugan and began scanning through the roof of the carriage. What she saw drew a heavy gasp from her breath.

_*SMASH*_

It was Edie's biggest fan Suzume Sato cutting through the train in a downward motion with her great sword, releasing a vacuum of wind that sent Ryoko's hair into a billowing mess. A train traveling at this speed wasn't supposed to have 'windows' that big!

"Got you, you rapist!" Suzume declared with a mischievous yet determined smile as she lunges straight for Taneda's head, barely missing him by mere inches. Ryoko deactivated her byakugan and watched with horror.

"You'll not be harming my Nee-San or Entitled Cow-San!!"

"What have I got to do with it!?" Ryoko cried with confusion as Suzume prepared to pound his face in. 

Ren was quick to throw in a sarcastic quip, commenting "Aren't you a little young to be playing with swords?" Ryoko felt like she was the only one even bothered with her teammates safety as she reached out to try and block Suzume. 

However, Taneda seemed to have it all under control. Using some strange ability, she watched in wonder as he morphed her dangerous blade of steel into something resembling a printed out version of metal. Ryoko had never seen such an interesting ability. In the few seconds between demonstrating his unique jutsu and avoiding Suzume's fist with a knock to the side she tried to make sense of his power.

_(Its some sort of jutsu that involves changing an object's molecular structure... I wonder if he can use it on people? This could prove dangerously useful!)_

"We possess no potential for medical ninjutsu," Taneda began, addressing Ryoko as if an enraged Suzume wasn't even there. The Chūnin half-listened with an open gob. "How should we approach this threat? She seems under the impression that there is a rapist on board the train."

"Y-You're the rapist!" She yelled, pointing at Taneda. "I-I mean, you're not actually a rapist... Wait, are you? Well, whatever! She must've seen you talking to Edie and assumed the worst! We just need to find Edie to calm her down; someone needs to go grab her!"

____________________
​
"_*HEY! YOU FAT BITCH GET OUT HERE!!!*_"

"Fuera!"

Edie was stood outside a locked portion of her carriage, banging belligerently on the door. 

"_*YOU'VE GOT MY SPENDING MONEY!! GIVE IT BACK!!*_"

"Fuera!"​


----------



## Olivia (Jun 2, 2014)

*Kirisaki Shinkō*
*Mission: Cat Girl?*

With our objective in hand Edie jumped down to mingle with the crowd, while following the black-haired man with glasses. It seemed as if she were meeting resistance as the flow of the crowd had been in the completely opposite direction that she were walking, but as long as the target hadn't completely slipped through the crowd everything would be fine. 

The man eventually made a sharp turn to the left inside a building. I couldn't see the sign very well from on top of the building but all I knew was that is was very bright and neon. Was it like that bar that Ryoko and Setsuko went to? With that said I'm a little ashamed of what happened there, but still. 

The two of us waited at the top of the building for about fifteen minutes. I started to get bored, what could they be doing in there? Was the man just drinking his worries away? What use did drinking do? Or rather, what problems had he had? Was it because he was regretting something?

That something would have to be a pretty big deal for him to constantly regret it on a daily basis and for him to go and constantly drink his sorrows away. What could that regret be? Did he cheat on his wife? Did he murder something? Did someone close to him die? It'd have to be something pretty big for this to be a daily thing.

But that didn't add up. The women didn't tell us that he seemed depressed, just that he didn't show up all that quickly to home. Was he hiding it, suppressing his emotions, or was it something else entirely? I couldn't quite wrap my head around what he was doing, but I'm sure it would all make sense once we learned all the details.

"_*NOOOOOOOWOOOOOOAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH  HHH!!!!*_"​
Was the scream I could faintly hear outside of all the music blasting. W-was that Edie? I've never heard someone scream that loud before, if only to penetrate the pounding sound of music that came from the building. I wondered what could have happened, but I just chalked it up to Edie being dramatic again.

I didn't hear a sound like that ever again, but what I did hear was people rushing around the front door. Did something happen? Were they able to see something I couldn't see? But there was one thing that hardened my motive to move out, and that was seeing the black haired man with glasses running through the crowds and making a sharp right corner.

"Kei follow and tail him, I'll catch up to you as soon as I get Edie."

With that I leaped from building to building until reaching the building which Edie had entered. I looked over the edge of the roof and noticed only the crowd which had thinned out. From where the circle was forming I could assume someone was in the middle of it, but now they were gone. With curiosity I decided it would be best to go jump down.

Upon reaching the ground, the remainder of the crowd which had been reduced to four people were surprised by my sudden arrival. I covered my eyes from the flash and snaps of photographers, as they snapped their photos with surprise. What had been so interesting, a nun falling from a building? With a sigh I turned to go inside the building, to go find Edie and to continue with our mission.

I stood there paralyzed as I looked inside. This was no bar, well maybe it was partially a bar, but that wasn't the point! Inside had been men sitting in booths all the while girls were walking around in pink bunny suits, serving drinks, sitting on mens laps, twirling on poles, and even things I didn't know how to describe!

My breathing became abnormal. This was heinous! Who would come here! Why would a man like that come here when he has such a pretty wife! Why would he cheat on her to this extent! But that isn't what shocked me most, what had shocked me the most was that this place was still open! Who would even find this enjoyable!

Suddenly a short man approached me and I couldn't help but look away. If he asked I'd just say I was lost, that would be the best way how to deal with the situation. If worst came to worst I could just wait for Edie out on the street. With a cough the man said:
_*
"Well, I can only assume you're here because you're looking for a job! Hell you already have the bunny ears going on! Let me take you to the changing room, we'll pay you by the hour!"*_

NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO

I didn't even say anything and I was being dragged in! If this were normal circumstances I would just be able to break out of his grip, but seeing this scenery made me feel sick. How could any girl have pride in herself as she worked her? It was like my kryptonite.

But that's when I saw my saving grace. Edie! She burst out of the changing room door almost magnificently and godly. She would be my savior, she would notice me, she would save me from this god awful place! I hadn't ever been so happy to see Edie in my life!

She had her eyes closed. Why did she have her eyes closed? WHY THE FUCK DID SHE HAVE HER EYES CLOSED? As we passed her to the changing room she walked forward and put on her glasses, walking as an Edie would out the door. 

"HELP ME!"

With a scream for help, mixed with a little anguish, the changing room door shut on us. 
​


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jun 2, 2014)

*Suzume|Genin|Konohagakure*

*[Konoha Detainment Facility, Konohagakure]*​

[Mission Impossible VII, Memories of Nee-San II]​
Rubbing her head against the stone Suzume tries to scratch her head. But no matter how furiously she rubbed or what angle she did. She could never get to the itch that was driving her crazy. When she realized she wasn't going to be able to alleviate the pain she yelled in frustration. Woken from his nap a guard slips his head into the door. "Settle down in here, you hear me little girl?" the guard states with a bite. Suzume gave him the worse frown her sweet little face could, "You big poopie head!" she declared equally with a bite, "When are you going to let me have a bathroom break?!" is asked before the man could slink away back to his nap.

The man grinned in return and pointed to a rusty bucket in the corner, "That is your bathroom little girl." is replied with a hiss of laughter. Suzume however didn't find it at all funny. "Firstly, a lady doesn't use a rusty bucket! I don't even know where that has been! Secondly you blithering buffoon, I'm chained UP!" is roared. The man laughed more as he turned his head back into the hallway. With a clank the door slammed shut knocking dust into the air. "Barbarian." is snorted as tears rolled down her cheeks. 

"This is worse then having to find a bathroom in that forest..." ~           

_*-Three Weeks Prior-*_

Setting next to Edie, Suzume was enjoying the episode of Godaime's Hospital until Sakura appeared on camera carrying the reddest most mouth watering apple the little girl had ever seen. Suzume's baby blue eyes sparkled as they grew to the size of small dishes and droll collected at the sides of her mouth as she watched her offer the apple to a... what in the hell was that?! Something called a Lee?! For Kishi's sake! Suzume was almost blinded! But, luckily for her she was able to focus on the apple as Sakura leaned in for a big ol' wet kiss with Lee. Then, as the camera started to pan to Tsunade a small light bulb went off in the girl's head. She had brought snacks!!

Leaning over to the side of the booth as Edie started to howl with laughter Suzume pulled her bag to her. With a clip and a snip it was opened and she was tearing to the bottom. Where she hid her sweets from Gina. As she did Edie turned to her to ask if she'd seen the devilishly funny look on Tsunade's face. A small folded picture catches the Nakano's attention however and Suzume sees her grab it. Suzume declared that she wondered where she put her Onii-San's picture. But Edie was already blinded by the light as her mouth stood open for what seemed like forever as she simply took the picture in. Suzume tilted her head as small beads of drool seemed to cling at the sides of Edie's mouth.

"You hungry too Nee-San! I brought enough snacks for the both of US!" is declared with glee and a happy clap. But Edie largely ignored Suzume as she fought to restrain herself from petting the image's face. It was then the outburst which took the younger blonde by surprise. 

"_*SUZUME! WHAT IS THIS GODLY SPECIES YOU BRING BEFORE MY EYES!?*_"

If the question itself wasn't a tip off, the exaggerated gestures that followed were. Suzume was just starting to get to that age where she was coming to understand the birds and the bees, with Edie's help of course and Suzume merely blinked? Edie thought that her Onii-San was what?! Suzume never saw him as anything more than a loving older brother. Certainly not in any incestuous light as that would clearly be wrong. So she didn't get why Edie was acting that way... The busty blonde then seemed to go into a pondering mode as she spoke to herself. Then, just as Suzume had collected herself Edie turned to her and made a very simple demand, erm.. request    

"However... It doesn't mean that he's not worthy of associating with me! Names Suzume, I want names!"   

Well, that was something that Suzume could do and a wide grin crossed her face, "That is my Onii-San. Sato, Diasuke!" is replied. Edie's face flushed pale and slowly she turned from the girl and sat the photo to her other side. Adjusting herself she looked a the TV for a moment or two calmly and it all seemed to be over until a commercial came on. Edie's eyes then shifted to Suzume as the girl with a soft smile simply watched TV. Finally composed enough to pry a little further Edie turns back to her sister and allows a smile her own to form. Gently she took one of Suzume's shoulders and turned her to her.  "Yes Nee-San?" is asked as Edie softly laid her other hand on the opposite shoulder. 

[Scene Fades to Black] 

_-Kirigakure_

With her soft blonde locks all a frizz from being gently shook by her Nee-San Suzume with swirls in her eyes walked out of the train and onto the platform in Kirigakure. Quickly the thickness of the Mist hits her and snaps her too. "This can't be good for my hair.." Suzume stammers finally fully awake. ~


----------



## Bringer (Jun 2, 2014)

*Hado Terumi*

The teen gave off a toothy grin and rubbed the back of his head. "Sorry... I got carried away. Let's go find a stream stream." He was on board with the red haired shinobi's plan, but was disappointed because now all of his flow was gone... And he was so ready for a fight. His mind was flooding with curiosity. What were Hakaizen's abilities? Back when the emerald eyed boy first saw him, his tattoos were glowing. Perhaps he had an ability that involved said tattoos?

In all honesty he wasn't sure what was the point of building shelter... Surely somebody has already found the flag, and the proctors would soon end this phase of the exam. However he went along with it, besides perhaps this was a good thing. After they had some rest the two would be at 100%. He couldn't wait to test out his new techniques he had learned on somebody. Though he wouldn't use _that_ combination... He'd save it for a different phase of the exam.

As Hado and Hakaizen ventured through the forest, they finally found a stream. At first they had no luck, but it wasn't until the two realized that where there were animals there were water. All the life of the forest needed water... So the area with more life was most likely closer to a water stream. It was basically a game of hot an cold, with the animals indicating rather they were close or not. Now that they've found the stream, Hado spoke up. "Soooo... How are we going to fish without a fishing rod?"


----------



## Olivia (Jun 2, 2014)

*Kirisaki Shinkō*
*Flashback: Other Religions?*

"Well, this book details the story of the so called man named Jashin, and the religious cult that is by the same name."

Is what he said. Wait what, there were other religions? I sort of just thought that there was on religion as they believe in gods and shit, and then learned that they actually don't and just look up towards knowledge. How would different religions even exist though? Because if they all follow a god does that mean that there are like a million gods out there?

Well not only that, then how do all these different religions have different back stories? They all can't work together as some things probably contradict one another. Therefore that means there can't be multiple religions, only several cults within one religion!

But then that goes back to the argument of there only needing to be one religion, where there are actually quite obviously multiple religions out there. But how would that work? How are there different groups of gods out there all somehow in the same semblance of a universe? It just doesn't make sense!

Unless...no it couldn't be, unless they were lying. But why would anyone lie about a religion? A lot of people devout their time and energy following a religion, and if everything about it was a lie it would crush their world. It would turn everything upside down and nothing would make sense!

That's it, people can't be lying, so either they're being fooled to create conflict or there are multiple groups of gods around, as crazy as that sounded. I had no proof to prove my claims, but it would make sense why there's multiple religions running around. 

I opened my eyes wider as I noticed the book in Kira's hand. I completely forgot about it! What did he say it was about? Yeah, a shin or something, and his cult of bunnies? No that wasn't right, that could be right! What could it be? My mind started to produce smoke that came out of my ears from overworking, when the man laughed and said:

"Don't worry about it. I'll just tell you this."

Oh story time! I couldn't wait to hear what this shin thing was all about! He said it was some sort of cult thingy of religions, but I couldn't see how it could be bad. Weren't religions a source of knowledge, something you take pride in and want to achieve?

Speaking of which, that was the entire concept of this religion! To learn everything that there was to know, and to use that knowledge for good? How come would they have a bad book about bad things if it weren't for good? He said it was to correct the wrongs of something but in the end it must be for the better good! As his mouth moved I could feel myself getting all giddy.

"Well where do I start? They're vile, villainous, and only want to see the destruction of humanity."

This wasn't what I was expecting. As I originally thought, religions were supposed to be good willed, a role model for society, not twisted, evil, and corrupt! How could a religion that is vile or villainous even exist! As my thoughts raged on, so had his words.

"I won't say all the details, but they will be the undoing of humankind as we know it."
​


----------



## Kei (Jun 2, 2014)

_[The Dedicated Shrine Maiden of the Sea; Kei Sili]
[Mission Liquid Time Event]
[Part Four; Rex]_​

It was all on her, she could do this. Kei didn?t waste time rushing through people as she tried to get in good range of the man that they were tailing. She pushed her legs as far as they could, even as her lungs burned and her thighs screamed and ached but she had to do it. Even if it meant hurting someone she had to continue on. She watched as he rounded a corner and her running came to a slight brisk pace as she neared the corner. Looking around she saw the target talking to someone, a man who was clearly someone that people stayed away from. 

Compared to the target the man was big and scary, he had a tattoo on his face and his muscles were bulging through his dress suit. Kei looked behind her, and looked around for the signs of Kirisaki, or even Edie. They were probably highly experience in this type of field compared to her. Kei grasped her pant legs as she looked back into the corner, and the big scary man had wrapped his arm around the target.  Kei took a deep breath as she prepared herself mentally to follow them, she had to follow them, but that didn?t mean she had to fight.  

Kei tipped toed down the alley way with them, only walking in the lines that she could easily hide behind trash cans. When they turned around, she would quickly hide behind them and hoped it worked. When they left the alley she wasn?t too far behind them. Even though it was dangerous, and even though this man hurt the woman who loved him, at this moment doing brought a smile to her face.  Something about this type of fear had her feet move despite the dangers, and her mind clearer than any sky. 

She could do this! Watching the two men go into another club, Kei began to follow them, but something grabbed hold of her collar and yanked her back.

?Yo?No minors in the red light district?? The man with green hair and a green beard told her before looking at her closely, ?Kid?What?s your name??

??? Kei looked up at the man for a minute, there was no reason to compare age because just by looking at him, he was probably twice her age, ??.Kei?.Kei Sili?Sir?.?

??.As in the Shrine Maiden Kei Sili??

?Yes Sir?.?

He released her for a minute and then rubbed her hair, ?My nephew told me about you, told me if I see a shrine maiden running around keep out an eye on her!? 

Kei thought for a moment before looking up at the man. He had no signs of the Fennikkusu blood line, not a red eye or red hair, he was totally green. The man must have caught on to her looks before smirking a bit and pointing at his beard. 

?The women are the ones that show the trait regardless of being low blood or high, the men on the other hand have a tendency to stray away from the red hair and red eyes combo.? The man in green said, ?Nice too meet ya, my name is Rex Minami, I?m Kyo?s uncle??




??.? Kei didn?t say anything for a moment, but she did look behind her. However, as she did she felt her feet lift up the air and she was swung over Rex shoulders, ?Excuse me! I?m very sorry but I?m on a mission!!?

?Kyo told me you were horribly shitty with directions, but I think this is pretty bad.?

?He said what?! Never mind that I?m supposed to be here!? Kei said lifting herself with her arms, ?I have an important mission!!?


----------



## Olivia (Jun 2, 2014)

*Kirisaki Shinkō*
*Flashback: Tearing Myself Apart!*

I wasn't sure how I was going to react to his words. I mean, the look on his face told me it was probably going to be some sort of serious talk that he was going to have, one that was supposed to be too important and too 'mature' of a conversation that a six year old shouldn't hear. But it doesn't seem like that matters as he's going to tell me! I was so excited!

"I won't say all the details, but they will be the undoing of humankind as we know it."

What? Not all of the details? Why not? It was tearing me apart not knowing what he was going to say next, let alone the fact that he was going to spare me some details! I wanted to know every ounce of information, especially since he was keeping me in the dark! It just fueled my curiosity even more!

Also he said some small comment about the undoing of humankind? How so? Were they death incarnate? Were they the reason we all had to die? If that cult was taken care of could we just live forever and the planet would never cease to exist? Would everything really be resolved that easily?

Had I found the answer to life? To wipe out this evil cult that made us die! Yes that must be it! If these evil people died then that must mean that people get to live on for as long as they want! It would give life a purpose because we can do anything with the future, it will be everyone's own choice to influence as they went on!

But if that was the case why hadn't Kira just told me that when I said that my goal was to learn the meaning of life? Maybe it was because he hadn't put two and two together. No that couldn't be it, it was pretty obvious by his previous statement that he knew that they were preventing the world to be purposeful. So what was the reason?

Oh to protect me! Just like how he didn't want me reading the book! He probably thought I was too young to know or something! But it was obvious I was mature enough to hear the words that would come out of his mouth, there was no way he would be telling me otherwise!

Uh oh! That wasn't the reason, and the real reason just snapped into my head. Think back to what he said when we first spoke to each other about the answer I wanted to find out. What had it been? I said I wanted to find the answer to life, why it had been worth living, but what did he say? He said something like it would be hard, but with enough effort I could get the answer I wanted.

That must be it! He said it would be hard to find the answer, but maybe he was speaking in riddles! He probably meant that it would be difficult to achieve that answer, and that can only translate to one thing: The eradication of the...the...Yeah-shin fan cult! If I got rid of them then we could live with a purpose, a meaning, we wouldn't die in vain!

Wait, but how would I eradicate people like that? What would it entail? As a nun I probably couldn't do anything sinful like killing people, but would chaining people like that up even do anything? Won't they still use their black magic to kill people left and right? What was the answer?!

My brain felt like it was tearing itself apart, trying to grapple on what should and shouldn't be happening. There seemed to be no conclusive answer as what I should do, as there is no way I could ever kill someone in a million years, there's just no~ way, but if chaining them up to a tree didn't work then what could? Kira noticed my distress as he continued:

"What's the first thing I should talk about? Well, I suppose I'll start from the beginning. Back when the rumored Jashin was supposedly alive." 
​


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 2, 2014)

*Uchiha Akaya/Forest of Death [Chunin Exams 2nd Test]*

_*Capture the Flag XVII - Welcome to hell Pt. 2*​_
With a kick raised Akaya?s body in to the air and sent chakra to his mallet. To both faces of the weapon,  two edgeas of wind chakra appeared giving it the appereance of a pick"I?ll apolgize to Akabane-shisho for this later."he said and swung the metallic weapon."GAAAGH!!"Akaya?s scream of pain as his gut was pierced from front to back by the attack, nailing the Uchiha against the tree. It was right in that moment when everything went to shit. Akane got a good one coming from Sayaka?s last attack and then the red-haired woman?s "sister" was done in by Ryo. In pain and with a blurry sight, the Uchiha tried to drag his body to where his helpers were but he just couldn?t.

They all were pretty much out of combat, the jinchuriki wasn?t in better condition, he couldn?t move anymore and if no one came to help him, he would die for sure the blood coming from his wound was flowing nonstop, it would be a matter of a few minutes before the imminent end. It was right then that his body stopped moving.
---------------------------------------
*Akaya?s mind*












The big mess that the boy?s mind was turned into, was clear with those sounds. There, in the middle of that sea of chakra, and even more in the middle of that piece of land, the Two-tailed beast being held inside the Uchiha?s body, was turned crazy. With all of it?s might, the monster was twisting its body, roaring, growling, hitting the land with its enormous paws. The pain was unbereable; its feelings and sensations were completely connected to the black-haired boy?s and viceversa. In such a situation where their lives were at stake, the connection between beast and host became stronger and this was the result. Nibi was going mad out for rage and pain.

"AAAAAAH!!! GRRR..." On Akaya?s side things weren?t that different. the boy was on his knees screaming in despair; it would make someone wonder who of them was the beast. A wrathful gaze in his eyes and the fact that his pupils were so small they could be barely seen, was the proof that he as well lost control like the little demon he had always been. The sick feeling running through him was not something he could control. Everything was his enemy, everything around and there was no way to escape then there was only one way to take. Destroy everything. The same kind of chains tying Matatabi to that piece of land, were now holding him back as if the seal inside him had been created for a situation like this one. Not a single one of them would have control over each other, they both were one and they would be one to the very end. No one had the right over the body and if they wanted to get out of that state, they had to let everything flow.

"GRRRRRRRAAAAAAAHHH!!!!"

"GAAAAAAH!!!"

An unison roar expelled by both beings at the same time marked the moment where both stayed motionless, in a position as if howling to the skies. It was then that a violent explosion of chakra occurred inside the body of the kid and one of the tails of the monster, which had been imprisoned by one of the chains and submerged in the sea of the mind, broke allowing that only tail to wave furiously. 
--------------------------------------------------------
*Forest of Death*

In an instant, Akaya stopped moving. Was he dead? He was weak, was tired and just a moment ago was impaled against a tree. One would think that the Uchiha just lost consciousness, and indeed that?s what happened. "Let?s just take this boy with us."Ryo said seeing that his target was most likely defeated and started to walk towards him. It was right then that a small explosion of chakra sent him back. He fell to the ground only to be helped by the scarlet-eyed girl who seemed more like she would be the one to fall any moment. 

It was then that both intruders looked with different expressions at the place. There, as if coming out from the pool formed by his own blood, Akaya Uchiha?s body stood up. The momment, the movement the situation, it was like a dejavu of the fight at the Land of Demons where his will to protect Manami was strong enough to keep him get going at it despite having lost consciousness. But this time it was different, he didnpt want to protect anyone- well, maybe Akane and Mizuirono who helped him - he wanted to destroy everything around, to destroy them and stop the pain.

The same as that time, a purple chakra began to to surround him as if it were a whirlpool of energy. "Gaaagh!!"the boy could only emit that sound as he took his hand and stuck his claws painfully in the place were his heart should be, as if he were having a heart attack. He instantly fell to his knees and began to cough blood; the wound on his gut was starting to stop however the power of the beast wasn?t enough to heal it, it would only stop the bleeding and regenerate part of the damage to make it less dangerous for his life but he woudl still be in bad shape. Still that didn?t matter, he was feeling even more pain in his chest than in his wound.

Not able to bear with it, Akaya torned his upper clothes apart completely, getting rid of them and allowing the people present to see a mark proof  that the biju was sealed in him. Said mark was glowing with an intense orange color as it suddenly began to spread through the boys body. Imitating a curse mark, the symbols for  鎖(chain), 炎(flame) and 魂(soul) were the ones that appeared many times, in a random order. It took only a couple of seconds for this to spread as his body began to suffer bigger changes. Under both his eyes, a purple mark appeared, his pupils disappeared together with his irises giving chace for a full scarlet eye ball to present itself. His hair did not defy gravity like last time but it certainly bristled like when a cat gets mad. The nails of his hands, which were already a few milimeters longer than usual due to the first shot of the cat?s chakra, grew up to almost fifteen centimeters. It was as if the kid acquired ten knives instead of nails.

Finally, his fangs grew to the point where even if he wanted, he wouldn?t be able to close his mouth. 

*Spoiler*: __ 











The chakra disappeared, and from the glowing marks steam began to come out. "Grrrrr"a low growl wa sonly head as he stopped moving. Ryo was looking in disbelief at the scene, the wound he caused was still there bleeding but seeme not to matter anymore. On the other hand Sayaka had a big, almost insane smile in her face"He awakened Ryo-kun, Ak-chan awakened!!!"she exclaimed  apparently not realizing the problem they had gotten themselves in. One, two, three seconds passed and the Uchiha wouldn?t move. Abruptly the boy looked at the sky and....


----------



## Olivia (Jun 2, 2014)

*Kirisaki Shinkō*
*Flashback: Not What I Expected*

Back when Jashin was alive? Was that the thing I thought was named Yeah-shin? I guess it makes sense, I just probably misheard him the first time. Now I'm glad I didn't speak up earlier, as I probably would have made a fool out of myself earlier if I said it was something stupid like Yeah-shin. God why was I so stupid, I needed to listen more carefully!

But that didn't change anything. I would still be forced to take down the evil fan cult of Jashin so I can bring peace to this world, and we can all live normal lives that are actually meaningful! No more worries of dying, because we'll know we have done everything we've needed to do in life when we go to die! It will be amazing!

"Well according to legend, the man known as Jashin was killed, much like many martyrs. Just to clarify martyrs are people that die for their cause and then become more famous due to that. In this case Jashin asked his followers to bathe in blood and take an onslaught against any heathens that disapproved of Jashin's will."

What, this wasn't what I thought they did. Maybe he was leading up to the part where they held dark magic and shot out portals and caused our lives to be pointless and serve no use in the grand scheme of things. That must be it, he was just explaining the story of how Jashin came to be!

That had to be it, there could be no other explanation! I figured out through what he was saying to know for sure that there was a secret message! I deciphered it and learned the truth! They're the ones making this life pointless, and I could get my answer and solution that much sooner if we just got rid of them!

"Moving on, even a couple hundred years ago the religion wasn't very well practiced, pretty small, much like our religion here. But...then it soon got out of hand. They expanded, gained influence, power..."

If I was sitting in a chair I'd be at the edge of it. This was so exciting, the words I wanted to hear were going to come out of his mouth soon! Dark magic! Portals! Laser beams! All that stuff and more must be how the Jashin religion rose in power, it's the only way how! Now they're holding humanity hostage with no reason to live!

"They claim they have changed their ways, but many speculate otherwise. It's very doubtful they decided not to kill people, and are probably doing it with the government keeping a closed eye towards them, simply because of their influence over the five countries."

I sat there dumbfounded. Where was my dark magic? The portals? The laser beams? You can't say they rose in power and not include the spectacle of it all! Don't just tell me it was politically, because that was so boring, who cares about politics? If they're holding everyone's humanity hostage then screw politics!

Wait maybe that was the reason he said it would be difficult. I thought it'd be just that easy to wipe them out, but that can't be the case. No, we have to somehow get them not popular with the people who run politics! That's it, we first have to make them not popular, remove their influence, then beat them up!

Afterwords humanities reason to exist would be restored. Right? That has to be the reason why they need to be a constant reminder, to remember what they have against us. We need to be able to stand up one day and fight, because if we don't then our lives will be pointless! It's better to die pointlessly trying to make something pointi...pointes...*pointiful* instead of just dying pointlessly in the end anyways.

But my gaze met Kira's and my thought process stopped. He looked extremely worried, like he didn't want to say anymore. I wondered what was wrong. In fact, it was a little strange how he stopped talking. His hand gripped the open book furiously as his jaw tightened. I wanted to ask what was wrong, but thought it would be best for him to overcome any internal troubles and then proceed. 
​


----------



## Olivia (Jun 2, 2014)

*Kirisaki Shinkō*
*Flashback: Not What I Expected*

Why had he looked so afraid? Well, maybe afraid was the wrong word, but worried? What could he be worried about? Did he not want to disappoint me? Well nothing could really disappoint me, I just wanted to know what the book said. Honest! Why wouldn't he continue I wondered.

Well maybe I wasn't being so honest. I guess you could say I'd be disappointed, a little, sort of...You see the way how he was building it up I was expecting black magic, portals, laser beams and the like, but it just seems like it's normal people following a twisted cult.

Not that it is not interesting, but it's not interesting to my motives. How in the world are they limiting people from not having a purpose in life, that is what I wanted to know! Even if all of my other expectations were unfulifled, this one surly had to be accomplished, there was no two ways about it!

The man dropped the book in haste, having it fall face down. I didn't dare grab it, in fear of being punished like that nun punished me earlier. No, I waited to see what would happen. But seeing that book lye upside down made me very curious, what was so bad that made him drop the book.

It was obvious he was skipping details, probably major ones that could give me the right clues to piece this whole thing together, but I had no idea why! What was he trying to protect me from, what did he think I couldn't handle? I was ready to hear this, I needed to hear this, and he needed to tell me now. With confidence I looked up from the book to the mans face to ask him why.

But then all I could utter was silence. He had his hand now cupped over his mouth, like he wanted to throw up. But he didn't look ill or even pale, so I wondered why he was acting like that. I reached one hand out towards him, trying to help him, to see if there was anything I could do for him.

_*SLAP*_

My hand was pushed away by his, as he turned around. I didn't understand why, why had he been acting like this all of a sudden? Why did he slap my hand away. I felt like I was going to cry. I didn't know what to do. If he didn't like me no one liked me. Did I want to even live a pointless life where I'm not liked?

"Kirisaki please stay away from me!"

I wondered why he was acting like this. Stay away from him? The concern in his voice made me realize that he didn't hit me voluntarily, and only wanted my safety. I knew it was wrong to judge him before learning the full extent of what had been going on. But what was going on?

"Oh ho~, looks like my aggressive pheromones are doing the trick~"

The charming yet volatile voice said from the darkness. I backed away slowly, not sure what she meant or where she even was. I didn't know what pheromones were, but I assumed aggressive meant angry. If that were true then his actions from earlier probably weren't his own!

"Get out here Kitty and fix this!"

The blonde haired man declared. I hadn't ever heard him speak with such anger before, but again I deposited the idea that it had to be whatever she was doing to him to make him angry. What made me think harder was her name, Kitty? Was she actually a cat?

"Please, you're so uptight like usual~"

She said honestly. Her heels came stomping out from the shadows, but with each click my heart skipped a bit. I didn't know if she was an enemy or ally, all I knew was that she was harming Kira in some way shape or form, and she needed to stop! If she continued there was no way I'd allow her to get away with it!

The women eventually , with the beautiful rainbow like light fluttering off her clothes and skin. She had a white with gold trim hat, long blonde hair that reached down beyond her shirt. Not that was saying much, as her shirt ended slightly below her bust, even exposing the sides as her shirt had been cut of and tied with a bow. She also had white boots and gloves that reached to her shoulders.

She continued to step forward and advanced towards Kira. I got a little defensive but wondered what I could do. There wasn't a whole lot of options for me, there's no way I could fight off a women like this. Even if she wasn't a shinobi she was bigger and older than me. However she walked to Kira's back, placing her arms over his shoulders and onto his chest, almost caressing him. She leaned her head over his shoulder as the man announced:

"Get off of me Kitty!"

The women chuckled slightly. Why was she smiling? Why was she chuckling? Why was she close to Kira? Was this a little back and forth the two always did? Were they actually friends that just played this charade? That can't be he hit my hand away, so then why was she acting so close and friendly to him?

"Oh boo~, I forgot that you are still filled with my anger pheromones. Maybe you'd enjoy it more if I released my sexual pheromones~"

Kira's hand gripped and my head titled. Sexual pheromones? What was sexual and what was pheromones. I was now one-hundred percent confused as to what this next ability would do. But I regained my focus, I couldn't sit around and wait, she was holding him captive! I needed to go out, get help!

Wait I was told to be quiet because the other nuns were still praying! Darn it what was I supposed to do now? Well it seemed that she wasn't really harming him, so I could let her continue with her endeavors. If she wanted to kill him she could have done so already, so his life wasn't in danger at the very least. The women lowered her arms down her chest as she said:

"Oh please don't be angry with me Kira~Sama, I did warn you with my alarm pheromones when you walked up the stairs. I saw you did notice them, so you should have been expecting this at the very least."  


​


----------



## Laix (Jun 3, 2014)

_Edie Nakano_
 * THE CHŪNIN EXAMS*
    *PART 41*

​"This train sounds like a true luxury!" Admitted Katsuyu with a cheerful tone. "I'd love to ride one day, Lady Edie."

"Yes..." Edie stroked her chin with momentary thought. "Yes, that could work actually. Me, you and Suzume! It'll be like, the best ladies night ever!"

"What about that boy you saw in the photograph? Did you find out who he was?"

"Yes~! Daisuke Sato... Although, my heart belongs to one person, I could always...!"

Summon and summoner broke into a fight of giggles under the midnight sky of the Chūnin Exams. When their laughter faded, Edie looked up into the star-ridden sky and breathed a slight sigh. 

"What's wrong, Lady Edie?" Katsuyu asked, concerned.

"I don't... I don't know, I just have this feeling I guess that something's not right. I can't describe it... Maybe its because there haven't been any cameras lately, like they are focused on something else..."

"I see..." Katsuyu looked down at the ground before glancing back up at Edie. "What do you think they could be focused on?."

The Nakano paused to think for a second. What could they be focused on? Unless there was indeed a camera here and she hadn't noticed it, then it was awfully strange that none were following the Edie Nakano, the daughter of the Exams' main donor and a local celebrity prior to the games. Now she wasn't even adhering to her narcissistic tendencies - she was being rational.

"I'm just going to go outside and see." Edie climbed out of her blanket and walked out of their tree. "I'll be one second."

When she reached the small clearing outside their tree, Edie immediately looked around to see if there was a sign of any movement - be it a camera or even an opponent. The insects were there, with a particular night prowler cricketing away yet there was nothing she secretly hoped to see.

_(I can't even hear the crowd... How strange...)_

"Lady Edie!" Katsuyu called from their makeshift cave. "Did you find anything?"

"Ugh, no... Nevermind, I'll look later."

The heiress returned to her seat with the log pillow, her blue blanket and a living hot water bottle in the form of Katsuyu. Once she was comfortable, she continued her story.

"Okay, well back to the story then. So like we arrived in Kirigakure and I had this dilemma. It's cold, depressing and overall sad there, right?"

"Right!"

"Right, so I couldn't step out there in what I was currently wearing, could I!? Denim shorts and a white vest top. I'd like, freeze to death or something."

Edie leaned back on her 'bed', smirking to herself. "So I had to go and put those maids in check..."

_*- Three Weeks Prior -*_

"Ugh, I wish Alisa was here!" 

Edie's moans and groans were heard throughout the train as they rapidly approached the Land of Water. Suzume was fast asleep in the booth while the heiress was running up and down in her lace white blue underwear, trying to find a fresh set of clothes for the cold Kirigakure weather. 

With her eyebrows sharply crossed and her mouth scowling in an upside-down 'U' shape, Edie Nakano burst through the door into the staff quarters carriage, where all the maids playing cards and having a cup of tea turned in horror. "I'm going to need raincoats for me and Suzume, along with something appropriate underneath for Kirigakure's climate!" She yelled with her hands firmly on her hips. Nobody had ever seen the maids move so fast as they leaped out of their seats and began dashing around the entire train looking for Edie's wardrobe. 

Since a train is often used to travel between countries, Edie and Natsu had a section of the train devoted entirely to a change of clothes. They weren't even responsible for stocking it - as the Head Maid, it was Alisa's job and she knew exactly what the two liked style-wise. As long as it was _'cute and easy to move in'_ Edie would be happy while for his various business meeting and events that he attends over the land, Natsu preferred a wide variety of suits and coats with polished brogue shoes and suspenders.

 The unfortunate thing was, neither wardrobes were ever used at the same time. It was either Edie using the train or it was Natsu. It had been like that for at least the past five years.

With an impatient expression, folded arms and a ticking leg hooked over the other Edie waited in the main lounge of the train on one of the beige leather sofas while Suzume continued sleeping. It was only two more minutes before a maid eventually burst through with trickles of sweat rolling down her forehead and heavy, panted breath. She was a curvy woman too so felt the rush of running from the staff quarters in carriage number ten to the wardrobe in carriage number two.

"_*I think I've got something... M'Lady!*_" She breathed, clutching some neatly folded clothes over her arm. 

"Let's see."

The maid placed them down on the coffee table so Edie could inspect them. She picked them up one by one and twirled them in her fingers, looking at every detail in the fabric along with the dimensions of the pieces to see where they would end on her body. Fashion was serious business for this ditz-with-a-credit-card.

"This'll do," She established, laying them back down on the table. "What about Suzume?"

"*Yes, we've got hers too! Unfortunately, given that you are much uh...*" The maid's eyes glanced at Edie's chest which struggled to be contained by her DD bra. "*Much more developed, we had to find some of your older clothes from when you were younger for Suzume and even then they may not be a good fit. My apologies, Lady Edie.*"

"That's fine, just show me what you got."

"_*At once~*_" She ushered for a younger maid to walk in who presented the raincoat for Suzume. It was an intense teal blue with a hood and plastic, white buttons running down the torso. Edie raised her eyebrow at why on earth she thought teal would be a nice color for her back in the day but quickly disregarded these thoughts with a smile. 

"That'll do just fine. You're excused."

The maids shuffled out of the carriage, leaving Edie just enough time to get changed before the train pulled into Kirigakure.

_*- Ten Minutes Later -*_

Suzume alighted the train from the personal carriage while Edie got off from the center. However, being the only ones to arrive at this cold, misty platform bar the maid there to talk to the train conductors, the girls immediately found each other. 

By now the Nakano had changed into her brand new Kirigakure-exclusive attire which consisted of a baby blue raincoat buttoned up to her neck. It flowed out like a vintage child's coat, forming a sort of triangular shape from her neck to her mid-thigh. Just below the hem of the coat was where her thigh-high black socks ended, matching with her glossy black leather boots. To keep her manicured blonde locks safe from the rain, she tied it back into a loose bun with her trademark butterfly clip ever present. Finishing it off unexpectedly stylishly was the black pouch on her hip filled with everything she usually takes on a mission. 

"Suzume! _Over here!_" She called with a smile, waving her right hand to grab the girl's attention while clutching Suzume's raincoat in her left. Edie approached her with a bright smile that brought light to the drab Kirigakure.

"Here, look what I found - a raincoat, just for you. The weather here is super shit so I thought you'd appreciate you know, actually being covered up. Plus, as a lady you need to keep your hair looking preen and proper so you should tie that back if you can."

Edie handed her the raincoat which Suzume gladly put on. Fashion advice from Edie was equivalent to life coaching for her.

"But Nee-San, I don't have a tie for my hair!" Sato bleated as she slipped the coat on. It was a loose fit - especially around the chest area - which perfectly in the end as extra space was needed to accommodate her armor. 

"That's fine, I've got one~" Edie reached into her pouch and pulled out a black hairband before tying Suzume's locks into a messy bun. "Your hair is soooo nice to touch, you have to let me do it on the train back!"

"Yup, definitely Nee-San!"

​


----------



## Laix (Jun 3, 2014)

_Edie Nakano_
 * THE CHŪNIN EXAMS*
    *PART 42*
​
 _*- Three Weeks Prior -*_

 The girls were walking through central Kirigakure which was as  depressing as you'd expect to be. It appeared to have suffered from a  lack of a construction boom as while Konoha and Fuzen were rather  modern, Kirigakure was lacking at least three decades behind. There was  only two skyscrapers to be found with the majority of the village  consisting of rusting buildings and even a few, dated village huts. The  place was constantly filled with a thick mist with what was visible  between the wisps of white a washed-out blue mixed with grey. 

 "This place is so depressing... And we have to walk all the way through it to catch a boat!"  Edie moaned as she pulled her hood over. Rain had begun to fall and  soon many of the raincoat-clad villagers began to do the same.

 "Nee-San, how are we getting to the Shikkotsu Forest?" Suzume asked curiously, walking beside her sister.

 "I don't actually know specifically but like  Alisa said we would have to take a boat out to it... Apparently it's on a  secluded island that all the villagers are banned from visiting. You  have to get special clearance from the island to actually gain entry  which is really dumb."

 In actuality, it was to protect the interest of the Great Slug Katsuyu  who is perhaps the last living being being from Naruto Uzumaki's era. It  is unknown how she has survived for so long but rumours point at some  sort of mythical influence or a regenerative jutsu akin to what Tsunade  used. Since the death of Sakura Haruno and her teacher, Katsuyu has only  ever been contracted twice since and largely lives a reclusive  lifestyle in the forest.

 The girls took a left down a slightly less busier street. It was a hill,  with the docklands barely visible through the fog in the distance. 

 "Nee-San, look!" Suzume pointed over into the landscape. "There's the docklands!"

 "_*HELP!!!*_"

 The girls were interrupted by the pained screams of a woman who came  running out of a house after a hooded man who seemed to be a shinobi  judging by his rooftop leaping speed.

 "_*I'VE BEEN ROBBED! PLEASE HELP, HE'S TAKEN EVERYTHING I HAVE!!*_"

 "Nee-San, we should go and help that lady!!"  Suzume declared as she leaped to the roof after the perpetrator. Truth  be told, Edie really didn't want to get involved but with a roll of her  eyes she followed after the eager samurai~​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jun 3, 2014)

*Ren Houki, Capture the Flag XX*












Dawn came upon Ren like a sharp slap to the face. Perhaps it was because he'd passed out so early, completely exhausted from the two fights he'd endured the previous day, but his night's sleep hadn't been as comfortable as he wanted it to be. Granted, sleeping atop a pile of leaves didn't exactly help. As the first beads of sunlight seeped into his eyelids, the Houki rose up, giving a slight groan as he felt a certain soreness in his back. It wasn't anything debilitating, more a mild discomfort, but it was a mild discomfort that annoyed him. Still, he felt a lot better than he did yesterday. His chakra levels, at least, were back to normal. 

Ren looked at his sleeping team mates, wondering if he should wake them up. "... bah, they worked hard enough yesterday. I'll give them a little more time." He muttered to himself, rolling up the sleeves of his now dirtied white shirt as he set to work and dismantling some of the traps they'd sight the evening before.

---












One by one, everyone gradually wake up. Makoto had been the first to bounce up. "Huh? Ren, you're already awake?" He asked, surprised. It was usually him who went to the Houki's house to wake _him_ up. Slowly, he got up, zipping his jumpsuit up as he headed over to begin making some food for everyone to eat. There wasn't a lot; apparently most of it had been eaten already. Still, he could manage to make some fried fish with the fire still burning. 

The Houki rolled his eyes, untying one of the knots he'd tied around a rock placed at the entrance. "Your stupid sleeping schedule must have infected me." He replied.

---

"Huh. I take it we weren't attacked during the night, then." Izumi half-sleepily mumbled, rubbing his eyes, getting up from the ground with a sharp crack in his back.

Ren glanced around, a stray hair dangling down his face as he replied. "Huh. What gave you that idea?" The Houki asked sarcastically, which earned a small scowl on the spearbearer's part. 

Taneda followed soon after, waking up after the group had already finished most of dismantling. He worked to put out the fire, and divided up various rations between the team though was not particularly eager to feed himself after his healing session last night. Even though he'd absorbed very little, spending gruelling hours continuously eating kind of put food out of his mind. Ren, having been busy removing everything from the entrance of the cave while silently admiring his own handiwork, was the last to notice Taneda. 

"Finally, you're awake. C'mon, it's time to make our way towards the goal." He smirked, lifting up his briefcase as the four of them emerged from the cave, into the forest and towards the finish line.


----------



## Laix (Jun 3, 2014)

_Edie Nakano_
 LIQUID TIME
 _Edie's Angels_
 *PART 8*​ Edie looked up to the roof of the buildings opposite _Bunny Girls Mania_ for any sign of her useless teammates. With all credit to her designer Arev Gnaw sunglasses, looking towards the sweltering sun didn't come with a sharp pain to her eyes. Unfortunately, Kirisaki and Kei weren't anywhere to be seen.

_(Where the hell have they gone?)_ Edie asked herself with a scowl. _(I know they followed me... That was part of the plan. Stupid girls, can't be trusted for anything! Hmph.)_

With a sigh, she moved back into the side alley of the club and began rummaging through her leather handbag looking for her pocket mirror. There was the feeling of dirt on her face and it had been bothering her for the past couple minutes. Despite that, a look of confusion arose on her face when she couldn't find the circular blue fold-able. Edie was certain, one hundred percent certain she packed it so this made absolutely no sense. She dropped to her knees and began scrutinizing every pocket and cleavage in her back just in case it might've slipped in.

Then it hit her.

Her clearly designer handbag had just been left unattended in the changing room of that sleazebag establishment for goodness knows how long. For all she knows, it could've been knocked and fallen out or even worse, someone had rudely rummaged through her bag. With a glaring grimace on her face, Edie dashed back into the building through the rear entrance. The layout of Bunny Girls Mania was still fresh in her mind so she had no problem finding the changing rooms.

"_*Come on babe, hurry up and get changed!*_"

Her face instinctively frowned upon hearing the stocky club manager's voice. It sounded so slimy, so greasy that the urge to have a shower was ever-present when in his presence. Stopped by what appeared to be a conversation happening, she refrained herself from going around the corner and instead pressed herself against the wall, listening closely.

"I'm sorry sir but I think you've misunderstood!"

"*Here, let me help you with your bra strap~*"

Kirisaki? _Kirisaki Shinkō?_ *MAN-STEALER!? *That was definitely her voice, there was not the slightest doubt in her mind that it wasn't. Edie couldn't help but smirk to herself upon realising the situation. This nightclub manager must've patched up his scratch marks and then gone looking for her replacement already despite Edie making it clear she didn't work there. She peeked around the corner to scope out the situation and saw that neither were in the hallway - he was inside the changing room with Kirisaki. 

Now she was angry. A filthy, conniving rapist was about to have his way with a girl who although Edie despised, still wouldn't wish rape on her. The Nakano sprung into action, storming down the corridor and knocking on the door. 

"Hello!? Man-Stealer!?"

"Edie!" Kirisaki sounded relieved to hear Edie's voice. 

"_*Edie? Whose Edie!? Wait, your voice... You was here earlier! You attacked me you little minx!*_"

"_*LITTLE MINX?*_" 

Edie's eyes switched to white circles of rage, with sharp eyebrows and the veins on her head pumping through the skin. 

"_*I'LL GIVE YOU LITTLE MINX YOU SAGGY PIECE OF SHIT!!!!!*_"

_*-SMASH!!-*_
​
With a single punch powered by rage and rage alone, Edie smashed the locked door down with ease and stormed in. 


​


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jun 3, 2014)

*Suzume|Genin|Konohagakure*

*[Konoha Detainment Facility, Konohagakure]*​

[Mission Impossible VIII, Memories of Nee-San III]​
A long exasperated sigh slips pass Suzume's lips. A little while ago she had asked for something to eat. Since you know, the break out and confrontation with that Fake Edie Bitch had taken them waaaay pass supper. They were nice enough to comply with slop but that isn't what bothered the pre-teen who was at a crucial point in her life and needed all the nutrition she could get. No, what bothered her was the fact that mean guard simply put the plate of muck at her side and left her chained so she one, couldn't eat. And two, was able to see it with her small tummy rumbling. With tears laying at the sides of her eyes she looked longingly at the food as the room started to turn a short shad of gray. As the room is ripped of color only Suzume is left in technicolor. 

A frown rolled her lips and she looks up to the reader,  "You know reader-sans.. I don't know what is worse. The fact I'm in jail or the fact that this jail would employee such stupid people! I mean sure I'm a convicted level five prisoner. Sure I threatened to cut some balls off here and there. But it's just plain rude to set the food out of reach. I'm HUNGRY!" is whimpered as color started to bleed back into the scene. Attempting to roll toward the plate with her feet Suzume only succeeds in knocking the plate back and spilling some of the slop on the floor.  "I wonder of Entitled San is having it as bad as me?" is questioned. Across the way Ryoko sat in the corner of her cell. A hand was on her mouth as she thought about the years she was told that she was going to be stuck here. 

In a way both Suzume and Ryoko were in the same boat. Both had over three decades to think about what they had done. Both would be pass their prime and both felt that the world had turned on them. At the behest of Mr. Nakano and fulfilled by that bitch Freyja. At least when Ryoko got out of this, she still had a name, though painted in negativity she still had it. Mr. Nakano had taken that from Suzume, when she got out she'd only be known as the girl that helped kill the 'real Suzume' and stole her identity in the process. Tears rolled down the girls cheeks for the umpteenth time and she tried to ball up. But the chains kept her firmly in place. Rolling her gaze from the food she closes her eyes and thinks back. 

_*-Three Weeks Prior-*_

Edie places both her hands on Suzume's shoulders while the commercials played "Suzume-Chan, I have some questions about your brother~"

Suzume eyes widen as the train car grew dark. From above a spotlight kicks in on a man in a sparkling suit and large bow tie a dark red color that seemed to shimmer with glitter. Suzume gasped as he pulled a long thin microphone to his lips showing off a row of large pearly white teeth. The man smiled as more lights flooded the car, which now more resembled a studio as an audience comes into view clapping and cheering. 

"Welcome Suzume!" the man declared as he worked the crowd, "And on behalf of the Nakano Broadcasting Network I'd like to welcome you to a riveting round of .." as he spoke he takes a step back to allow confetti to explode in the air as a sign unfurled from the back of the studio. On it in big bold text in multicolor type face was the name of the game show, "Of Answer Embarrassing Questions about Your Brother!" the man adds as the audience exploded in hoots and hollers.  "And today's special guest question asker!" is stated as a single beam of light fell not to far from Suzume. Dressed sharply Edie sat on what appeared to be a school desk. "Is one Edie Nakano. Pride of the Nakano family. Apple to her daddy's eye. The most beautiful and talented Kunoichi in all of Konoha, nay the world!" 



Pulling her glasses down the bridge of her nose Edie looks to Suzume with a grin. From her coat she pulled a scroll tied with pretty red twine that one of Edie's thin fingers slowly move to. Slipping the knot Edie allows the scroll to unfurl with the roll hitting the ground. With a bounce it rolled pass the astonished young blonde there couldn't be that many questions, could there? The pre-teen's heart jumps to her throat as her Nee-San's mouth started to move. She froze!

_-Real World_

"Suzume-CHAN are you listening to me!" Edie shouts as she shakes the poor girl "Suzume!" the blonde's hair frizzes while Edie tried to shake her back awake. Suzume's eyes popped open, "Nee-San?!" leaping to her feet Suzume looks around, "Where is the audience at? Where is that big toothed man with the ugly bow tie?! Where are your glasses! Oh no Nee-San can't see!!"

A confused look crossed Edie's face as Suzume went on and on. All she wanted to know was about Daisuke... ~~ 

Fearing for Suzume, Edie had her maids make Suzume a special cocktail as they watch TV, like a charm Suzume takes a nap, though it was uncertain for how long. At least that left Edie to get herself ready for Kirigakure. 

_-Kirigakure_

Hair frizzed and sleep in her eyes Suzume stepped out on to the platform while a yawn escaped her. Rubbing her eyes she mumbled, "This can't be good for my hair.." as she pulled a brush from her back pack. Starting to brush it Edie calls to her, "!!" a wide grin crossed her lip and she turned to where that heavenly voice came. A smile worth a million suns beamed off Edie and Suzume was in awe of the rainbow it caused in the water drenched world of the hidden mist. This had to be one of those.. erm.. Right Kodak Moments as Edie held up the cutest teal raincoat Suzume had ever seen. Literally, the land of Iron isn't known for it's over abundance in rainfall. And when it did. Suzume usually stayed indoors. 

As Edie spoke on the weather and how Suzume should protect her hair the young girl slipped the coat on and realized that it was a bit big in the bust region '!!' Nee-San was telling her where and how to grow '!!' such a loving Nee-San, to help Suzume set goals! A soft grin fell over the small girls lips until she realized that she didn't have anything to tie her hair back. But again her idol came to her rescue! 

Wait, was Nee-San wanting to fix her hair up. Suzume's eyes grow to the size of dinner plates and she pulled her hands together. "Yup, definitely Nee-San!"

-Later

While Edie pulled her hood over her head and commented on just how shitty the place was, Suzume was being a typical twelve year old. With a wide grin on her face she jumped and stomped in puddles laughing as she did. Water cascades off her hiking boot as she splashed another puddle as they started to mingle with some of the Village's people. With a beaming smile the young blonde, holding her arms out, ran up to Edie and asks about how they were suppose to get to Shikkotsu Forest. The older blonde wasn't quite sure. Just that Alisa explained it took a boat and an invitation from the island the forest sat on. Which was strange. Who lived on an island that no one had permission to go to in the first place?  


Turning down a street to a less congested one Suzume eyes light up as the docks came into view. Suzume heart swelled. She had only ridden in a boat once or twice and that was when she was really young. But before they could take another step toward the small docks a cry for help echoed across the streets. A woman burst from a house chasing a man. Suzume's eyes narrow. That bad man was a thief?

_*"Remember Suzume, a Samurai brings hope to the people. They protect and up hold them."*_

The general's words echoed in the girl's mind and her eyes narrowed. "Nee-San, we should help that lady!!" Suzume's pride as a Samurai would allow no less. With a bound of her feet the young blonde already had sword drawn and was off. Edie's eyes rolled as she started off after the pint sized speed demon. She couldn't understand how such a heavy little girl moved so fast. Running wasn't Edie's forte as she looked down. Running always seemed to go straight to her back..

"Get back her!" Suzume yelled as she whipped her sword around. The Shinobi looked back and his eyes widen as the small smoke stack he just passed is sliced clean in half. How?! Was the immediate question as the girl had come from no where. "You give that lady's stuff back and I'll only cut one ball off, you keep running though!" is shouted as she leaped over a wall the bandit cleared just a moment earlier, "And I'll cut both off!" is added as Suzume sliced the air again. 

This time a section of roof slid to the street below as Suzume chased the  man. ~

-collateral damage, GO, GO, GO-


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jun 3, 2014)

*Zansatsu|Liquid Time*

*[Outskirts,Fuzengakure]​*​
[Divergence, Special Mission: Running Interference for Mr. Nakano II]​*[Liquid Time, Before Chunin Exams]​*
_?Everything which is done in the present, affects the future by consequence, and the past by redemption.? _
- Unknown​
Disguised as Hebiashi, Kira. Satoshi sat in the chair he chose. His head and shoulders where thrown over the back rest so he could look up to the ceiling. Even though he looked like an ample chested woman. Satoshi couldn't get over how unnerving it was to have the large goon standing in front of Kongou's door just stare at him. Snorting he allowed his gaze to fall back to the man who quickly turns his gaze away. Which in a way brought a grin to his face. Hebiashi, Kira had a nasty reputation of just killing anyone on a whim.

Allowing his shoulder to slump forward Satoshi allowed the long black hair he'd adopted to sweep to the floor. *"So, where is the people I'm supposed to work with and not kill?"* is asked as he allowed his eyes to peer through the tangled mess of hair. With the way her eyes sat in her head anyway it made for a very creepy gaze. The man swallowed and looked away from her, "The Chunin that will be heading the mission has already had a mission briefing with Mr. Kongou. The last member of the team should be here at any moment."

Is the response given. Satoshi sneered while he cast his gaze back to the ground. This may be troublesome. He'd missed the person that was supposed to be heading this mission up. That could prove very dangerous as he had no idea who it was or what they were capable of. Though his disguise should fool a Chunin, his Sand Technique had gotten so good that Jonin had to look a second time to just make sure what they think they saw, they did. With a sigh he pulls his back up against the backrest on the chair. Folding his arms he allows himself to stare at the ground as he awaited who ever else it was that was suppose to be on this detail. He'd been given a list of probable people. But nothing definitive which was why the guards were so surprised when Hebiashi, Kira showed up.

While he kicked the possibilities around the sound of the door above them opening can be heard. Looking up pass his hair he watched the stairs as the sound of feet can be heard making their way down to them. When the person attached to those feet finally appeared, Satoshi couldn't believe it. Though he made himself to remain unmoved. If it wasn't the numb skull that could morph his body. Ryu 'Slow as Molasses' Reikon. Standing Satoshi just gives him a blank look as the goon nods, "Seems we have a team. It's time for you to meet Mr. Kongou." is stated as he motioned for the two Shinobi to follow behind him. The corridor that they walked through was worse than any Whore House could hope to offer. The smell of week old piss and feces assaulted their noses. What on earth could possibly drive a man with the money and power that Kongou had to meet in such an unsavory place. 

But as soon as the door to far room open it became clear. The outside was a facade to throw people off. A decoy as it were. The room that the two entered was fully furnished and smelled of deep, rich tobacco from the cigars that Kongou smoked. In the center of the room a large cherry colored oak desk sat. Behind it a large plush double embroidered office chair sat. It's back was to the pair as a thick trail of smoke reached for the ceiling. "Sir." is stated as several light fixtures flickered on showing off walls covered in paneling that were decorated in busty scantly clad women. To play the part of Hebiashi, Kira; Satoshi whistled and walked from the group to inspect the walls better. The maroon carpet was at least an inch think as their feet sank into it as they moved.

"Every bit as described Hebiashi, Kira" a deep voice bellowed as the chair turned toward them. Setting in it was a middle aged man, Satoshi figured that he'd be very fat. But this man looked more muscled than anything else. "I'll cut to the chase, so you can meet up with the Chunin I've contacted." is added as the larger goon tried to peel Hebiashi from the wall. "Leave her be, I'll not have you cleaned from my carpet." Kongou states pulling the cigar from his mouth. Coughing into a clenched fist he leans over the deck setting the simmering block of tobacco in a large porcelain ash tray. "It has come to my attention." is started as he folded his hands atop one another. With his elbows he braces his body so he can look at Ryu as Satoshi leaned on the wall he was at. 

"That Divergent came to somehow be in possession of the Nakano maid, Alisa. Now I have no idea how this happened, my guess is they bought the maid off the treacherous Satoshi Sakamoto." mentally Satoshi shook his head, such a lack of confidence,  "Who I will have dealt with later. But to the point. I have learned that Divergent is trying to transport this maid back to Konoha and that bastard. I don't really care how you do it. But I want her back in my custody. The only thing I can add is don't try to break into Divergent, that would be suicide and I hate wasting money and.. women." he states looking over to Hebiashi about her outlandish terms. "Let the escort team bring her to you. Other than that I'll allow you and your leader deal with how it's to be done. So, unless either of you have questions. You can go." ~


----------



## Olivia (Jun 3, 2014)

*Kirisaki Shinkō*
*Mission: Edie To The Rescue! *

With the door shut behind us I had no choice but to look around the room and try to find an exit. I now knew Edie was out on the streets, most likely looking for Kei and I, so that meant I was on my own here. For now there was no one saving me, thus I had to take care of myself and devise my own escape.

But when I looked around there hadn't seemed to be another doorway. I tried to spy an air vent but the only one had been too small for one to crawl through. I then took a look at the different 'stalls' which had a mirror and a changing rack to guard from any prying eyes. So he wanted me to go as a bunny girl? Well if it meant getting out of here without raising a ruckus then it'd have to be the alternative route.

"_*Come on babe, hurry up and get changed!*_"

He demanded. I felt scared now, why was he acting so rough? Is that how he treated all of his employees? If so then it's no wonder why he's on a shortage. Wait what am I talking about? He has a shortage of employees because only a women without dignity or pride would work here. Ugh and I am about to wear on of these bunny suits, _wonderful_.

I walked behind the changing rack and notice the pink tight body spandex. Upon lifting it up my face turned a bright hugh of red, even brighter than this pink. It would seemingly end at the edge of my breasts while the bottom half would go in an anti-arch from my crotch up to my hips! NO NO NO! How could anyone wear this?! With a sigh I turned just to tell the man he had an error in his thinking.

When I emerged from the changing wall still in my nun attire I could tell the sudden shift of joy to anger in his facial expressions. Unfortunately he had been looking forward to seeing me in the suit. With a quick movement he stepped forward and tore my nun-garbs off my body.

_*"What are you waiting for? You don't need these!"*_

He declared. I wasn't particularly attached to the nun-garbs, as I could always get replacements from Kira at the church, but I'm not in the village right now! What was I supposed to do? Go to the village in my underwear? There were certain people I was comfortable with being in my underwear and there were others I wasn't, this man was 500% one of the people I was uncomfortable with. I brought my arms to to cover my body but that didn't seem to stop his advance.

"I'm sorry sir but I think you've misunderstood!"

I said out of desperation, hoping that it would calm him down and make him realize what actions he was taking. It didn't. He continued towards me, stepping forward and pinning me to the wall, holding my arms away from my body. With a flustered look on my face I decided this guy was a sleazeball, the worst kind.

"*Here, let me help you with your bra strap~*"

I didn't know what else to do. I could over power him and beat him down, but then I'd bring the Fuzengakure police or shinobi after me for hurting a civilian, and this mission would be jeopardized. Not only that, but I had no clothes now so I had no where to go. I closed my eyes, as tears almost welled up, hoping for the best.

_*KNOCK. KNOCK. KNOCK.*_

I heard pound against the door, until I heard a familiar voice. It was like a saving grace, as if an angel fell from the sky to come and help me. But it took me a moment to realize who it had been. The least likely person to go out and help someone was helping me. It was Edie. Relieved, I yelled:

"Edie!"

After a short exchange between the sleazy manager and Edie, she pounded the door down with her fist in, as I could almost taste the rage built up around her. I felt excited for a moment, then scared, what if she accidentally hit me? I'd be a goner. No wait, that wasn't the real problem, now that the door is down people can see Edie beating this man up, if word gets out and we get caught we forsake this mission!

But I couldn't complain. For a moment I thought if it meant me being saved from this creep then I wouldn't mind jeopardizing the mission. Because honestly, none of this will matter in years to come, so why should I have a terrible experience because of it? So I can live my life with regret? No that wasn't necessary. I wanted Edie to beat this guy up for me.

Every step she made seemed to be louder than the previous. I could tell all reason had left her brain as she advanced towards the man. His hands started to shake as he watched her get closer. But he knew it was pointless to run, he could only sit here and watch as his attacker approached.

_*-SMASH!!-

*_She punched him straight into the ground, where he was left clearly unconscious. I looked towards Edie with a smile, I was shocked that she actually decided to come save me, especially after all her comments about how she wanted to not do this mission and how she'd rather do it alone. But amongst my happiness came back my worries. My clothes!

I was almost naked in front of Edie, and to be honest it felt a little embarrassing. Normally I think I'd be fine in front of girls, but with the way how Edie constantly judges people I wouldn't doubt now she could judge me based on my body. With a flustered look extruding my face I said with haste:

"Don't laugh but it's the only clothes here!"

With a quick sprint I ran behind the changing wall and looked back at the pink spandex like top, and the see-through black leggings. My stockings weren't nearly as see-through as these, but it would look ridiculous to have leggings that only go up to half my thighs, and if I was going to wear this I might as well look as least ridiculous as possible.

"I'm changing now, so don't come back here!"

With haste I took off my black stockings and placed them neatly on the ground, picking up the black leggings and putting them on. It felt very awkward wearing this over my panties but I didn't want to take them off. Then came the pink top, which was almost two sizes too small. Besides my bra straps were showing on the top and it made me look worse than normal.

"NOOOOO"

I screamed. I had to take off my panties and bra. The probably designed these suits with that in mind for their dirty customers. I sighed there was no choice, it's not like everyone would know that I wasn't wearing underwear...Right? Pulling off each article of clothing again, I felt very vulnerable when the only thing left intact was my red hair-ribbon. 

Now this time the clothes had fit much better. The black leggings were almost a perfect fit, going from my feet to my waist. Covering that end up had been the pink top which covered mainly my abdomen. With a sigh I took out my hair-ribbon and placed in the rabbit ears. I felt pathetic as I looked in the mirror.



NO. I can't go out in public looking like this. But it was either this or my underwear. With I sigh I decided the bunny ears were too much, and placed my red hair-ribbon back into my hair. Despite it being red, it still looked fine overall. With a sigh I picked up my stockings and undergarments with my hand as I asked Edie embarrassingly:

"Can you put these in your bag or something? It'd be a really big favor."

I didn't know what else to say. She has been a great help to saving me, but I wasn't sure if she would do this favor for me. I could totally just imagine her saying "EW NO, you want me to put your filthy, diseased ridden, MAN-STEALING underwear in my designer bag? Go throw it into your bunny hole or something!"  With a sigh I looked back to Edie as I admitted:

"Thank you Edie...For saving me from that man..."

​


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jun 3, 2014)

*Suzume|Liquid Time*

*[ Konohagakure]*​
[Divergent Special Event, Another Rapist?! III]
Liquid Time​
Suzume's baby blues widen as she watched her precious Muramasa rendered nothing more than a simple scrap of paper. Her punch lost all power from the sudden loss of her oldest friend. Confusion sets in as the girl simply stood there. She wanted to feel rage, anger or hate. But she felt, cold. Like something had been taken from her. Something that mattered to her. As her breathing grew more shallow the blonde's blue eyes seem to fall lifeless. In the next instant she keeled over falling into the debris of the table. Ryoko gasped watching the girl fall so suddenly. What happened?!

_"The bond between Samurai and Blade has been desecrated"_

A deep, dark ominous voice echoed in the girl while her body started to spasm. With her eyelids fluttering the temperature in the immediate area started to skyrocket climbing higher and higher. 

_"The bond between a Samurai and their Sword goes further than a simple warrior and their weapon."_

The voice again boomed in Suzume's head as her blood almost came to a boil. The shock of loss was too much for the girl, as the soul of Muramasa spoke to her. A worried look crosses Ryoko's face, Suzume may have been a pain in the ass at times. But the girl could be sweet, well at times. Not knowing what to do she almost starts to move to Suzume. But the girl's eyes pop open and her body stops the spasms. Looking to the stitched ceiling Suzume's eyes act strangely and her irises seem to take a molten effect as they look to ripple like water. There in the reflection of those bottomless seas an arm looks to reach across her face. Though no person stood over her. 

As the arm stops Suzume's body seizes and she arcs her spine as she somewhat lifts from the ground. Deep in core Muramasa touches her soul and forces the locks on her blood open. With a flash of yellow the sound of shattering steel rings in the girl's head as she sees locks falling into a sea of molten steel. With a gasp she falls back to the ground as the color of her eyes turn to a smoky blue reflecting the way the Hyuga eye looked with no pupil. 

_"We are connected by more than just soul Suzume. We are connected by blood. I command you, Blood of Iron shake the sand of sleep from your eyes and awaken the mighty Furnace of your soul."_

The Precious metals that lay dormant in Suzume's bones and blood are filtered through her body. And as she sets up her golden locks start to taint with copper and silver steaks of color. With a snort fire is expelled from her nostrils.

_"Iron Bends its knee to you and other metals pray to receive your mercy and stave off your wrath. You are Ironborn and yours is the world, it trembles in your shadow and the sons an daughters of men seek your blessings and invoke your wrath and curse."_

Muramasa had severed the locks on Suzume's blood and now the temperature in the train car climbed to ninety degrees. Suzume's body wasn't used to the full heat of her own abilities, usually Ironborn slowly archived their trait honing their body to deal with the heat and insolate it. But now, just to let her live. Her body was dumping the excess heat into the environment which made Suzume's peach skin turn almost crimson. 

"The bond of the blade has been broken. The key to eternity has been shattered." is stated, but it wasn't Suzume's voice. No, they heard Muramasa as he used her own blood and iron to make her float a inch or two off the ground as she stood. The whole train jolted as the weight of it's metal wanted to shift upward. The steel wheels spark as they almost lift off the tracks. 

Above their heads the copper, iron, steel and other precious metals are pulled from the car and brought toward Suzume's body. As they reach her they seem to liquefy  and change shape as they are pulled closer to her body. Outside metal ore in the ground is stripped from it's resting place and float along with the train as it rolls own sometimes pelting it trying to reach Suzume. 

Forming a sort of demonic Samurai armor the metals she had ripped free of the train floats just off her body as she snorts fire giving a very devilish appearance as the metals light up. A hand reaches out with palm and fingers held toward the ceiling and some of the liquid like armor rolls off an into the air forming a set of Katana that cross over one another while they circle the girl's body. Dropping her hand the seat that Ren and Taneda sits shake as the metal that formed it's base pushed through the leather seats on either side of the boys. 

"You have desecrated the Sato Tomb of Eternity. How is it you plea?" is asked.


----------



## Olivia (Jun 3, 2014)

*Kirisaki Shinkō*
*Flashback: What Is That?*

I almost had it with this women. She was teasing Kira-san long enough, and if she didn't back up then I would consider her an enemy. She had to be an enemy right? Who else would release their pher...pheri...pheries out at people, whatever they were! My mind almost exploding from overuse, I unintentionally walked closer to the two and asked:

"Just who do you think you are?!"

I felt flabbergasted. Did I really just speak up to this women like that? It felt strange to be so vocal, but I wasn't going to let Kira-san be hurt by her any longer! She was the one doing this to him, and she was forcing my hand! That was right there was no other choice, even if I sacrificed myself right here, right now to help him it would make my meaningless life end that much sooner.

"Oh~ Looks like this little girl has some backbone, but what if I do something like this~?"

She arched her head sideways and stuck out her tongue, licking the side of Kira's face. I didn't know what type of reaction she was trying to get out of me, but if disgusting were one of the words then that would be it! What was she trying to do or accomplish? She made no sense to me!

Kira didn't seem like he would stand for that though. He pushed his way out of the woman's arms, wiping his face with his sleeve. Standing near me now he had a stare off with the women. I looked up at Kira's face and noticed frustration, while the women just had a playful expression looming.

"Why do this Kitty?" He asked solemnly. The women chuckled as she responded with "You could sense me, so you knew I was here, so stop acting so surprised old man."

I still hadn't grasped the reasons as to why or how their knew each other or what their relationship was, but all I knew was that Kira was in some obvious distress. But if he knew that she was here then why was he acting like this? He could have avoided her if she was a real nuisance. With a sigh Kira first asked:

"What are you doing here Kitty, you left the church!"

She use to be part of the church? Well I suppose that made sense as to why she was here and how they knew each other. But what was the circumstances? Why had she left the church, and in fact, why had she joined the church in the first place? These questions circled in my head but nothing reasonable came up.

"What? So I can't come to this establishment where I was raised, trained to be a shinobi?"

Kira sighed, realizing it was simply because of nostalgia. That actually left a relieved look on his face as he looked down at me. I wondered what he could be thinking at a time like this, but it seemed this one answer had quelled any other questions he had. With an exhausted voice, Kira said:

"Well...this girl here is a orphan. She was adopted into the orphanage and is about to train to become a shinobi-nun. She'll be training under the same jutsu as you, perfecting the needle style that we here use. Her name is Kirisaki Shinkō."

Both Kitty and I had a confused look on our faces. What was the point of him giving her my life story? Would it matter? Would I ever see this Kitty person again? For all I knew she came here to say goodbye to Kira and leave the village forever, never to be seen again. Kitty spoke the exact question on my mind, asking:

"So, why are you telling me this?"

I honestly wondered the same thing, what was the point in him saying all of this? If he was trying to explain my life story and draw similarities then I can sort of understand. Maybe he wanted to win her over for something. With a small smile Kira announced:

"Because from today until she graduates, you will be her personal academy teacher."

Both Kitty and I sat there dumbfounded, with our jaws hanging wide open. All words escaped our mouths. This was unthinkable. Why. What qualified her to be my teacher? I knew I was going to be taught one way or another, but why by this women who seemingly wanted to rise reactions out of Kira-san! There was no substantial reasoning! With all words but gone, we both said in unison:

"WHHAAAAAAT!"
"WHHAAAAAAT!"​


----------



## Kyuuzen (Jun 3, 2014)

_Muneakira Hakaizen_  _Forest of Death_ ?  ? _With Hado_

Finding water had been a bit more of a challenge than Hakaizen had expected.  They wandered around aimlessly until Hado came up with the brilliant idea that there would be more life near the water, and it paid off.  They came to a stream that seemed perfect for their needs.  Hakaizen stripped off his jacket and boots, and was rolling up the sleeves of his pants when Hado asked how they would fish without a rod.  The red haired youth merely smiled back at him.  *"Watch and learn."*  Fishing was his specialty.  Whenever the Program had an outing, he would watch one of the men, Gōsen, fish every time they went to an area with a lake, and he would catch enough for a feast all by himself.  It was from him where he learned the technique.

He stood in the knee-deep water, eyes scanning the slight waves.  He had one hand raised near his head, his dominant, left hand.  Without a second's notice, he plunged the hand into the water, and when it emerged, it was tightly clenched around a flopping fish.  He grinned back at Hado and tossed the fish to him, returning to his careful vigil.  Within fifteen minutes they had a sizeable pile of fish.  Hakaizen crouched down in front of the pile, still a bit wet.  *"I say we dry and cook them.  We eat some tonight for dinner, and the rest we can take with us and use whenever.  This should be more than enough, I doubt these exams will last much longer."*  They set about starting a campfire (careful not to burn the forest down) and cooked the fish, enjoying their meal peacefully.

When he finished, Hakaizen stood, cracking his neck from side to side.  *"Alright then.  You said you were looking for a spar, Hado?  Let's get down to business, then!"*


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jun 3, 2014)

*Ren Houki, Divergent V*

Things escalated pretty quickly from where Ren sat. Taneda looked at Suzume's katana slowly, his eyes calculating his next moves and observing the surface of the steel. Then, with a few strokes of his fingers, the blade flashed a bright light and flopped harmlessly onto the ground, rendered a piece of paper by whatever jutsu the silver haired boy used. "... wow." He blinked, looking between the stunned looking Ryoko, Taneda who continued talking as if nothing had happened and Suzume who just looked completely awestruck.

With audible but shallow gasps of breath, as if drowning in a cold lake, Suzume collapsed onto her knees. Ren opened his mouth to comment, but closed them, the skin of his lips suddenly feeling dry like sandpaper. _"What the hell?"_ He frowned. It wasn't warm enough for his mouth to be drying up like that.

And then it hit him; a warm wave of heat washing over him, as the temperature in the carriage rapidly shot up, radiating from what seemed to be the samurai's tiny little body. Wiping a bead of sweat which fell across his face, the Houki's eyes widened as the girl's now crimson body lifted itself up, like a small puppet held upwards by strings. Ren's tantō immediately fell into his hand, but just as quickly, a sudden force shook the train, throwing him off-balance. Suzume, meanwhile, continued to float until she reached the ceiling, a ring of half-smelt katanas circling her. 

Finally, the samurai opened her mouth, but when she spoke, the voice wasn't shrill and high pitched as might have been expected of a small girl. It was deeper, possessing an almost inhumane bass to it. "The bond of the blade has been broken. The key to eternity has been shattered." She spoke, her eyes turning into dull puddles of  a bronze colour.

_"This is too ridiculous to be real. It's like I'm in some bad horror film."_ Ren thought to himself, looking up, then quickly reared his head at Taneda.

"Turn her katana back to normal, quickly!" He shouted.


----------



## Laix (Jun 3, 2014)

_Edie Nakano_
 LIQUID TIME
 _Edie's Angels_
 *PART 9*​ 
Ever had one of those moments where you express undue kindness to someone and they throw it back in your face?

Edie was going through one right now and she was certainly anything but happy about it.

Her reaction is imaginable, justifiable and sincere when Kirisaki Shinkō asks if she can dump her piss-stained garments in Edie's 250,000 ryo Nulberry handbag. The snakeskin navy blue leather is worth too much both financially and socially to carry the Konoha Tramp's stained panties.

"Ewwww, _no!!_" Edie caviled, clutching her bag tight to her ample chest. "You want _me_ to put _your_ filthy, diseased ridden... _*MAN-STEALING *_underwear in _*MY*_ designer bag?" She gagged on the laughter that struggled to come out. The girl was almost in denial that such a question had been asked. "Go throw that into your bunny hole or something!"

There was a sigh from the defeated Shinkō followed by a brave admission.

"Thank you Edie..." She uttered, not speaking too loudly. It was hard enough saying it to the boisterous blonde as it was. "For saving me from that man..."

"_Hmph!_" The heiress flicked her shampooed locks over her shoulder, walking past Kirisaki towards the door with her hips swaying in motion with her hair. "You know what that means now, don't you?"

She stopped in her tracks, slowly turning her head to face Kirisaki with a wicked smile stolen straight from a witch.

"You. Owe. Me." Edie couldn't help but burst into laughter. However, it wasn't a joyous laugh; it wasn't even your typical happy one. It was one of evil pleasure, like a villian's mastermind plan going swimmingly. Her fingers or should we say claws even danced together with delight. 

"Hmm, since I'm about to go and buy you some spare clothes from the nearby boutique, I think you should go out there and earn some money~" She purred, motioning out into the street where there were plenty of men walking up and down through busy Fuzengakure. 

"Don't you think?"
​


----------



## Laix (Jun 3, 2014)

_Ryoko Hyūga_
LIQUID TIME
DIVERGENT
*PART 6

*_"*Miss Nakano, please calm down at once!!*"

"*Lady Edie this isn't the answer!*"

"*You can't prove it was her!*"

"*I will have to remove you from the train at the next available station if you continue with this behaviour!*"_​

Four voices of reason try to penetrate a restrained and growling Edie but to no avail. The blonde is being held back by an elderly male conductor and a young, blonde maid while two other maids try to calm the girl. Stood behind the wall of maids was Consuela, the reason behind her outburst.

"_*GET OFF OF ME!! I AM YOUR EMPLOYER AND YOU WANT TO RESTRAIN ME LIKE THIS!? SHE TOOK MY MONEY!! SHE ADMITTED IT, SHE ADMITTED IT!!*_" The girl wrestled and wrangled with her human chains but with so many on her it seemed hopeless. "_*GUILTY GUILTY GUILTY!!*_"

"N-No... I no take. You lose money," The guilty maid defended herself, seemingly deceiving the jury but not the prosecutor. 

Her eyes widened like saucers with the veins strained, screaming "_*YOU GREASY HAIRED LIAR!!*_" The maid simply denied the accusations yet again with a thick, foreign accent.

"Milla, please get Consuela away somewhere safe!" The older maid directed the younger brunette who nodded, grabbing Consuela by the shoulder and leading her away into the kitchen. The commanding maid then turned her attention back to Edie, raising a scolding finger. 

"_*Now you missy need to calm down!!*_"

"_*YOU'RE ALL FIRED!!!!*_"
_____________________________
​
Ryoko couldn't even begin to understand what was happening.

Things had gone from surprisingly bad yet somehow laughable to truly terrifying. Suzume Sato, the sweet little girl obsessed with a blonde bimbo had revealed a mysterious power that was taking over her. Metals from everywhere were pulled to the human magnet as the train raced through the rolling hills, the other carriages seemingly unaware of what was transpiring.

"You have desecrated the Sato Tomb of Eternity. How is it you plea?"

A voice so far from Suzume's nasally tone. It was thick, it was masculine, _it wasn't human_. The Hyūga princess who usually had a solution or an answer for everything was left feeling helpless. All she could do was watch with a gawping jaw and wide, pearly white eyes. Taneda was the victim of this, he was the one about to meet a very metallic death for destroying Suzume's sword yet she seemed more panicked than him!

"Turn her katana back to normal, quickly!!" Ren shouted, setting off bells in Ryoko's mind. Yes, the katana! That was it, that was what triggered this. There were two options here - Edie or Taneda, and one was further away than the other and only had a small chance of working.

"Come on Taneda, _*DO IT!!*_" She yelled, her voice barely audible over the clanging metals and thick vacuum of air rushing through the gaping hole in the roof of the train. 

The girl glanced up at Suzume who looked completely out of control. She wanted to reach out to touch her but felt her skin would be torn from the bone just by getting to close to the magnetic pull. All she could do was use her strained voice.

"Suzume, stop whatever you're doing! Its just a sword!! Edie can replace it!!"​
​


----------



## Bringer (Jun 3, 2014)

*Hado Terumi*

Instead of an immediate reply, the red haired shinobi responded to Hado's question by... Stripping. While at first perplexed, the ivory haired teen figured that Hakaizen would catch fish by literally jumping in the stream and grabbing it with his bare hands. The young Terumi had his doubts, considering that was no easy task to do, but it wasn't too long until the first fish was caught. Hakaizen had thrown it out of the shore, and was a small leap Hado had caught it. Moments later another fish was thrown, and before Hado knew it multiple fish were being thrown out of the stream. He caught as many as he could, but soon the pace became so fast and his hands were so full that the fish began to simply land on the ground. As the fish had ceased to come, Hado's emerald eyes focused on Hakaizen as he got out of the water. Did he really catch that many fish in such a short period of time?

The two teens were starving, so they immediately began to build camp and Hakaizen made a fire. _"Note to self, if I ever get stuck on a deserted island, bring Hakaizen along."_ As the fish was cooking, Hado's mind began to wander. If only he was back at home, he could do so much more with the fish. He could add some flavor with some slat, pepper, and maybe a few other various spices. Perhaps even add some lemon to it, and make a side of rice. The teen began drooling at the thought of it, but was brought back to reality as he had been informed the fish was done. Immediately chowing down, and gulping down some water they had collected, Hakaizen had reminded Hado about the spar.

"Oh yeah!" The young shinobi yelled out as he began to stand on his two feet. He kinda regretted not replying in a more nonchalant way, but at this point all sense of professionalism Hado had was gone. Jumping a few feet back the teen began to size Hakaizen up and down. When he had first met Hakaizen, he had taken down a pack of oversized felines. One thing he had noticed that there were no out of the ordinary wounds on the beasts, meaning that Hakaizen had most likely killed them using physical attacks. This didn't surprise Hado, as Hakaizen was a pretty built dude, thus meaning if he was going to win this, he would win by staying the fuck out of Hakaizen's range. "Whenever you're ready."


----------



## Olivia (Jun 3, 2014)

*Kirisaki Shinkō*
*Mission: The Job*

As one could expect with Edie Nakano, she wouldn't help me to that extent. In fact, she almost said verbatim what I had thought she said, which was a little coincidental and also a little humorous when I got around to thinking about it. But I was at least happy to know that she would help me if I really needed it. She wasn't nearly as heartless as some try to make her out to be.

I did wonder what I should do with my remaining undergarments and stockings though. There was no way I'd just carry it around free-hand. No there had to be a bag or a purse or something that the bunny girls got to store their stuff in. Wal-lah, as soon as I mentioned it I found a pink fuzzy purse on the counter. The only thing in it was lubricant. I wanted to vomit. Throwing it out I put all of my remaining clothes inside, for when I heard Edie retort:

"You. Owe. Me."

Came from Edie's mouth. I was almost shocked, even though I shouldn't have been. She was always like this, doing things for a price. With that said she had more money in her pocket than I ever had seen in my life, so I highly doubted it was the cost of the clothes that she was after, it was my humiliation.

Well that wasn't entirely true. I doubt that she came in here saving me thinking that she wanted to humiliate me in return, I knew she wasn't that bad. It's just the after effects of her personality from her emotional whip-lash of rage. Regardless anything she could suggest for me owing her won't be too big of a deal, I mean, I've kissed her twice now, what more could she want from me that's any more degrading?

"Hmm, since I'm about to go and buy you some  spare clothes from the nearby boutique, I think you should go out there  and earn some money~" 

I stood there dumbfounded. NO WAY NO WAY NO WAY NO WAY! There is no way that she can force me to go out there and 'work' for those men as a service to pay her back for clothes. I'd rather just walk around in this ridiculous outfit for the rest of my life!

Did she even know the implications of asking such a thing from me? Although her body was audacious, I don't think that she knew the full implications of human sexuality and, well, sex in general. Something like this she was asking me to do was completely impossible! There's no way I'd be able to ever do something like this!

My vision got slightly blurry from thinking about the whole ordeal. I watched as I looked out the doorway, seeing the bunny-girls serving drinks to the men, sitting on their laps, gyrating on longs poles, teasingly loosening the belt buckles of the men they were with. No way I could do anything like that, and now she wanted me to go out to the street and beg money for service! No not happening!

Slightly uncomfortable in these clothes, I walked out awkwardly, wondering what I should do. There is no way Edie was going to live this down, especially if she got to view the whole ordeal right here and now, but I had to at least attempt something. 

I figured out an idea. I'd probably be tipped a fair amount if I delivered drinks! That was the most safe job and I'd only be looked at. It was much better than being touched or whatever else they do here. With a deep breath, I went up to the nearest table without any drinks and asked:

"Do you want to order a drink?"

I said with a smile. They didn't say anything at for about five seconds which pissed me off, as they were just staring at the bunnygirl dancing around the pole a few tables over. But soon enough to looked over at me, as if finally acknowledging my presence. For a second I was happy that he finally payed attention to me.

That happiness was soon full of dread as the two men took the next twenty seconds just looking me up and down. I instantly wanted to cover my body up, to hide from their prying eyes, but I knew if I were to do that they probably weren't going to tip me. With a silent sigh I kept my smile up, waiting for them to finally answer. The first man spoke, he looked in about his twenties and had brown hair.

"I'll have a beer."

I nodded and then looked towards the second man. This was a bit bigger than the other one, had black hair, a scruffy face, and looked to either be in his late thirties or forties. He stroked his chin for longer than I could imagine. He was obviously trying to think through all his options. Eventually he said: 

"I'll know what I want when you come back."

I nodded and walked to the bar and grabbed a beer. I know I wasn't an official employee, but I had seen a few other bunny-girls do the same, so I assumed it was alright. I grabbed a large glass and walked towards the two, placing the glass and pouring the beer at an angle so it doesn't get all foamy at the top. The brown haired man commented:

"Oh you seem to know how to poor your beers. For that I'll give you a tip of 100,000 ryo...If you give me a little special treatment."

S-s-s-special treatment? What could he mean? Did he mean in terms of giving him more beers for free, or did he mean something else. There was no way I was going to do anything else other than serving drinks! Especially for a value that a high level C-Rank mission gets me! I brought up my hands to deny the statement when the black haired man stated:

"I figured out what I want. I want you, here, on my lap. Ten times for the amount he's willing to tip you. Although if I feel like something needs to change I'll do so keeping at the same price."

I had to stop myself from having my jaw drop. If my math was correct (which I certainty could have been wrong due to my emotional state), he was saying he was going to pay me 1,000,000 ryo! That was the value of a tough A-Rank mission, and would be more than enough to pay for a new set of clothes with a little extra left over! I could get this all in one fowl swoop!

But he wanted me to sit on his lap. I couldn't fathom what thoughts he was having on in his head, but as long as he didn't want anything else than for me to sit on his lap then I suppose I could do as much. With blood rushing to my head, I awkwardly walked over to the man lay my adjacent over his, as he put his hand on my back.

This was so embarrassing! To be sitting on the lap of some thirty to forty something year old in such a manner! I wanted to duck my head and run away, but I knew Edie wouldn't stop until I gave her the money necessary. But I didn't know what else to do, was this all he wanted, to sit here and wait? Did he really find enjoyment from this?

I could feel his hand moving around my back, invading the tips of my shirt. I could feel his hand curving around my side and I knew what he was getting at. I wanted to yell, scream, run away, but there was nothing I could do, he would be paying me the money for Edie, and I had to get that for her. But before he completely reached his hand over to my chest he stopped, and said:

"You know what. I've had a change in mind. Let's go find a private room."

A p-p-p-private room. This wasn't part of the deal! That didn't seem to be the case as he ushered my legs off his lap. I stumbled back onto my feet backwards when I saw him loosening his belt. No no no no, this wasn't the deal! I was only to sit on his lap, that is all!

"What are you doing? I didn't agree to this!" He looked at me with a chuckle, responding "Did you not hear me? I said 'if I feel like something needs to change I'll do so keeping at the same price'. There's no way I'd pay you 1,000,000 ryo just to sit on my lap."

I knew it, there was some alternative motive. But I could get out of it still! I just had to think of a way to make him understand but still give me the money! I wouldn't get another opportunity like this, but I had to play my cards right. Suddenly the perfect response came into my head.

"You don't want to do that, I'm fifteen." With a snicker he responded, "Even better."

I was ready to cry now. I finally decided it would be best to screw this whole thing, we had a mission we needed to get on with and regardless of my clothes we had to complete it. Kei was waiting and still tailing him, we didn't have time for this tomfoolery. Besides, there was no way Edie could expect me to do _anything_ with _anyone_ here. I walked away from the man saying:

"Well then fuck you, I don't need your patronage."

With a flip of the hair I went back to the changing room. I looked around frantically and looked for my pink purse. Finding it on the ground I picked it up and then looked at the Nakano. There were some words I wanted to share with her, but I felt the best thing to say was:

"We can deal with payment later. You don't need to buy me new clothes, for one I'll actually fit in with the crowds of Fuzengakure in this attire, and two, I'll probably won't wear those clothes after the fact, so no need to spend your money. We're on a mission, and a teammate is struggling on ahead, we need to accompany her as soon as possible."

I probably sounded snappier than I intended to be, but there was no way how I couldn't be. My emotions were running high, especially after that man tried to pull what he did. There was no way I was going to be in a calm and nice state. With my thoughts finally laid out I made my way out of the neon dungeon into the crowd-populated streets of Fuzengakure.
​


----------



## Olivia (Jun 3, 2014)

*Kirisaki Shinkō*
*Chunin Exams: The Monster

*His  words rolled through my ears like bulldozers through a forest. With  each passing syllable my rage became more fueled. I honestly didn't care  for whatever plans that he had against me, I didn't care that he  threatened to murder me, pull off my skin, gouge my eye-balls. None of  that! What had pissed me off was the way how he wanted to torture Zell  through all of this, and gave me the choice to either physically torture  him by giving him the antidote, or the emotionally torture him by  watching me die and fall apart in front of his eyes. I decided an  alternative option though.

"You know what? FUCK THAT!"

I  said loud and clear. It was obvious this guy had gone to some speech  class, as he could probably go on for hours without ever noticing he was  rambling on and on. For a brief moment I felt intimidated, like he was  actually the one with power in this situation, like he could flip some  magic switch and make us all perish by his very hand. But I realized he  wasn't! If he was truly in power then he wouldn't bargain and stall with  me like this! He sounded like he had complete control over the  situation, like he was some sort of puppet master pulling all the  strings, controlling everyone as entertainingly possible. That sort of  mentality pissed me off. It pissed me off with Edie, it pissed me off  with Thalia, and it sure as hell pisses me off with this scum bag! With a  tightened fist, I declared:

"I  don't care why you want me to cure Zell, if I cure him it'll be because  I want him to live! Not because of your sick and twisted ambitions! In  fact I will cure him, but not to watch me die and burn, but to watch _you_. He will sit back and watch as I strip _you_ down, disfigure and maim _you_, peel the flesh from _your_ muscles as blood pours out endlessly. Allow _your_ blood filled screams to fill the burning forest as I break every single bone in _your_ body, and then throw _your_ living corpse into the burning fires as you experience the most painful death imaginable."

I  felt a nigh-high after giving my response,  feeling the bloodlust grow  inside me. But I knew I couldn't kill him  yet. No not quite yet. With a  quick response I turned on my heel and  looked at Zell. Was he going to be alright? The man had poison in his  system and has been fighting for god knows how long. I didn't know how  he was still conscious to tell you the truth. However he still surprised me, when he said: 

"Kirisaki  you need to be careful. I may have softened him up but he's still a  psycho. If you want to take a shot at him I won't stop you. But I'm  going to warn you... I understand that some people have their pride, but  I care more about you as a person than you care about your pride. I'm  going to gather my strength but I won't hesitate to step in." 

His words struck true with me, and I knew full well that he had been a psycho. I've known him for two minutes and he goes on telling how he's going to maim and kill people, I couldn't even fathom what his experience with this guy was like. Knowing Zell he probably interfered with this white haired boys crazy antics towards someone else, getting into trouble himself when he did so.

But I knew the time was now or never, he needed to be healed of the poison in his body. I picked up the light-blue colored  syringe and picked up Zell's arm. I had trouble earlier deciding whether  or not to use it, but now I had the confidence to be able to use it. He  said something about how all of his antidotes were universal. If that  were true then that would explain why they're all one color, while all  of his poisons are different colors. That made the utmost sense, and  seeing the color code system made me realize that it had to be true.  There's no way he had six of the same poisons and different antidotes,  that simply wouldn't make sense. Besides with his sense of pride there's  no way this man was lying to me now, it had to be the antidote. With a  deep breath I said to Zell:

"No  complaining. I'm going to inject you with this antidote now. I am  staking my life on this serum,  if it somehow kills you I will take my  own life. That is how much I believe that this is the cure to the poison  in your body." With a light remark he said: "It better be, I don't think you can go to heaven if you cause the death of a nun."

It made me a little happy how he could still have a positive outlook in a situation like this, or at least try to lighten up the mood. I  knew the potential risks that could come if it were actually a poison,  but from what I figured he was going to die if I did nothing, and there  was simply no other choice in the matter. If I had been a medical  shinobi then things would have been different, but I wasn't, and I will  never be. I had to act quickly, and unlike last time I actually had more  reasons to believe it was the cure. 

Knowing that I had found a reason  as to why this was actually the antidote, and not just because it was  colored light blue made my resolve all the more stronger. Placing the  syringe into his antecubital, I pushed down lightly as the liquid  entered his veins. When finished I pulled out the syringe saying:

"Alright, I can assure you you'll be alright."

Was I though? Did I really know he would be alright? What if I did just inject him with poison? He'd be screwed, well not that it really makes a difference. He'd be screwed either way, as he'd die in like three minutes according to Satoshi. I guess if he dies here it means it was meant to be, as sad as that is. Zell cheekily responded with:

"I can assure you that no matter what happens in this fight you'll be alright too."

Knowing that I had his trust, I  turned to the target of my bloodlust. I had just bottled it all up  because I remembered why I even got the bloodlust in the first place.  But now that I took a good look at the white-haired boy I could feel my  rage explode like an aura around me. My teeth gritted and my muscles  tensed as my vision became slightly blurry. I had honestly never felt  this way before, but it wasn't a bad feeling. I felt my emotions  overcome my body, my mind, my willpower, and dominate my motions. As my  head cleared slightly I opened my mouth, yelling:

"This is your one chance to run."

I  stood there, still for about three seconds waiting for him to make a  move. But he didn't. What should have I expected from the man who was  cocky enough to just stand there and make a speech to his enemies? Of  course he could be stalling for time, but I didn't possibly entertain  the possibility for long. Seeing him not make a single move I threw a  chakra thread on the ground and conjured two chakra needles, throwing it  into the direction of the vile man.​


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jun 3, 2014)

*Taneda*
Train Bound for Fuzenkagure

Mission #1: Divergent, Part VI

----------​
"How...vexing."

Taneda's eyes widened behind his glasses as they were pulled from his face, dropping into his lap at the ambient magnetic pull from the girl before him, and he just barely manages to snap out of his stupor to catch them. Then he sees the Houki and Hyuga both react with abject horror and alarm, and for a moment his perception of time slowed as his mind took the time to process the sensory data hitting him at perhaps 340 miles per hour.

_"The individual before us appears to be the Land of Iron diplomat, or at least one of their entourage; not for later that the Land of Iron is more a fitting a name than we had guessed. Worth researching further. In the meantime; both teammates seem to be opposed to further study in this sort of environment, with our own estimation of a chance at critical wounding rising from a previous 7% to a staggering 83% with the presence of this new variable. Given the target is an ambassador, it's highly advisable we shift their weapon back as a gesture of diplomacy. This might also succeed in helping gain the trust and favor of teammates; they are obviously favorable towards this course of action. Proceed as outlined, further study can be performed under safe conditions."_

Taneda bowed his head to the form of Suzume that seemed to be an apparition or a form of her controlled by her blade's spirit, whatever it might be, and waved his hand once as the katana's steel shaft regained its former weight, density, and strength. "It is done."


----------



## Olivia (Jun 3, 2014)

*Kirisaki Shinkō*
*Flashback: New Master

*I couldn't believe what I was hearing. I would be her apprentice and she would be my master. No, this had to be some joke! There is no way that this women could teach me how to shoot lasers from my mouth! She was just some women that had a trick to make people angry, that's all! How could a women like this who sneaked up on us ever be qualified?!

Wait isn't that what is meant to be a shinobi? To be sneaky and quiet until the mission says otherwise? She also showed some good prowess, easily capsizing a man older and bigger than herself. You know the more I thought about it the more sense it made to me that she would be a good shinobi to follow, and even learn from.

But one look at her face told me everything I needed to know. There was no way, NO WAY, she wanted to teach me. Hell, looking at the women's attire I could tell she wasn't a teacher by nature. She looked more like a lone wolf ready to go out on a hunt, slaying everyone in their path.

Maybe she did have some inherent good in her though. Maybe she wouldn't mind teaching me, despite what her face might look like. She seemed like someone who tried to get under peoples skin, but also complained whenever things didn't go their way. Maybe I was judging her by her appearance too much though, maybe she wouldn't mind taking me on as her apprentice!

"No no no no no no! You can't be serious Kira!"

Okay maybe I had too high of expectations. But looking at this girl, while she did have a long and slender body build, she didn't appear to have the mentality of a women. At most she was eighteen, but I sort of pinned her at either fifteen or sixteen. Maybe she just wasn't ready to teach a student.

"Now, I know how you feel about this but-"

He was cut off by what first seemed to be a hiss, but then later turned out to be the womens voice. I didn't know she could be so violent. I could tell anger was rising in her, maybe it was for the best that she doesn't teach me. Her mouth erupted open as she complained:

"You can't expect me to teach her! I'm still a growing up, you can't expect me to teach a girl like that! I have a life and most of all I'm not longer part of this church! I don't have to-" With a snap Kira retorted: "But you do!"

I was almost as surprised as she was at his loud and powerful voice. He closed his eyes, and we could both tell he was planning his next words very carefully. He probably didn't want to hurt her feelings, but he also knew her personality. He probably knew the best way how to deal with her.

"I don't usually call upon favors, but this one time I will. You owe not only the Church, but me, and you can consider your slate clean if you do this."

I noticed her posture tighten as her fingers balled into a fist. This was the first time I saw her so broken. Earlier she had the air of confidence, as if she could do whatever she wanted to do, but now she looked like a confused puppy, wondering who her master really had been.

"Fine"

Her mouth motioned. It was barley audible but both Kira and I knew that meant she was willing. After taking a deep breath the women turned to face me. Kitty closed her eyes for what I could assume is her thinking over what she just agreed to. I knew it was going to be a lot of work for her, and I sympathized with her, but I was glad I now finally had a trainer.

"Well if I'm going to be your trainer then we start now! Make it to the Konoha training grounds in ten minutes or you'll be forced to any punishment I see fit."

I thought the last part was a bit harsh, but I suppose it made sense. She wanted to get the best results out of me and push me to my limits, that way she would know she wouldn't be wasting my time. She gave a glance to Kira and vanished. With a sigh Kira sat down and waved to me, pointing to his watch. Knowing that meant the timer had already started, I pushed off my left leg, running towards the stairs.
​


----------



## Olivia (Jun 3, 2014)

*Kirisaki Shinkō*
*Flashback: Grueling Day

*My feet were almost too fast for my body. I slipped and collapsed down the stairs, knocking my head down every step as I tumbled down. I couldn't believe how bad of a start I was already getting, but at this pace I was not going to get to the training grounds in time. After making it to the final step I finally rolled enough to get a good footing, pushing myself up off the ground.

However due to my unstable balance I had fell flat on my face. My nose and forehead hurt a lot as my head spun in a circle. Eventually gaining my focus I turned around to notice the nuns behind me looking worried, but none of them were here helping me, not that I needed the help but I wondered why they were acting so cold.

Wait they weren't acting cold, they were just in the middle of a prayer and I had disturbed them by falling down the stairs so stupidly! What was I to do?! In fact there was nothing I could do, I could only either leave, which was my plan, or stay here and get punished or delayed. But if I did the second plan then I'd be doubly punished, as Kitty-cat was going to punish me if I showed up late!

I turned on my heel to leave through the door way, but as soon as I was about to I could hear footsteps behind me. I looked behind myself and noticed Kira, walking down calmly as his blonde locks bounced every time he stepped. As soon as he approached me he let out his arm, and pointed at it with his other arm.

"You have nine minutes and twenty seconds left."

That's what he came down here to tell me?! That was useless, I could have been out of here and maybe spared five to ten seconds! But I was glad he was looking after me. If he wasn't then nobody was. With a smile and a wave I turned away and (made sure to) push the doors out, so I could be exposed to the outside world.

I stumbled down the church steps but made sure not to trip all over myself like I had on the previous steps. Granted these ones were more steep and wide, giving me more of a chance to fall. Luckily if I were to do so no one would see, as no one was outside now. Safely making it to the granite ground I looked down the trail.

From what I remembered all we did was run down this trail and it led straight here, so running back would lead to the same results right? Well it was certainty the only way I knew how to get back to the village, so it must be the only way. With a smile, knowing where my destination had been, I pushed off the ground and into the dark forest.

I made my way through, ignoring all of the way points knowing that I had a time limit. I hadn't been counting in my head but I was sure I was fine on time, I'd be able to make it in time for sure if I continued at this speed! I'd reach the village in no time! With each lunge I felt more power exercise through my body.

That is until it completely stopped. I couldn't move! Why was that? I had completely no idea! It was as if time and space had all stopped moving, or as if air had become solid so I could no longer push against the weighted gas. Or maybe I was going crazy. There was no way I could be frozen in time. But the fact that I couldn't move a muscle sort of proved that.

"She's just a little girl, let her go."

I heard a strange sound effect unravel behind me as I collapsed to the ground. I started to breathe heavily, but I had no idea what had happened, all I knew was that I could move again. I looked around myself and noticed two chunin's and one jonin. The only one I took interest in had black hair put up into a spiky bun.

"You ignored the check points so we assumed you were a threat, but you're just a kid. Sorry for putting my shadow on you."

I had no idea what he meant so I ignored him. Brushing off any dust that may have come onto my nun uniform, I looked around, looking for my destination. The village that was it! Oh wait no it wasn't, my destination was the training field. Yes, the training field of Konoha that had been right. 

Wait what!? I had no idea where the training field was! I thought there would be a big sign or map at the village but there wasn't one in sight! I started to panic but then realized that there were shinobi around me. With a smile I asked:

"Um...do you guys know where the Konoha Trading Field is?"

They all looked with weird faces. Did I say something strange? Pretty sure I said Konoha Trading Field, or was it Training? It would make sense for it to be Training because that's where I'm going to be training, but I doubt it'd be that simple. I decided it was best to just go with my gut. They deciphered what I had truly meant to say and directed me, saying:

"Yeah, you take right at the gate and head west for about seven minutes. There should be a path. Well, that's a short cut anyways, you can go the long way through the village by-" I interrupted him by saying "No need, thanks!"

I zoomed off towards the village gate, because that's where he said I needed to go first. Upon arrival I remembered his words where he said that I would have to take a right. Did he mean a right facing the village, or facing away from the village? I didn't want to over think it so I just took the path opposite to the one to the church. 

As he said, it eventually led out to an opening where all I could see is a small grassland, a circle of trees, a few stumps, and a body of water. This looked extremely beautiful. In the mix of it all had been Kitty, sitting on a log looking bored and angry. Approaching her, I was huffing and puffing, as I had been running down that entire trail.

"Did I make it on time, Kitty-san?"

I placed my hands on my knees, I was truly exhausted at this point, but I gave it my all, and that's all there is to it. With a smile I looked back up and saw her frowning face in front of mine. I wanted to jump back but her presence was overwhelming. She gritted her teeth as she yelled:

"No you're one second late! Get on the ground!"
​


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 3, 2014)

*Shinkurou Kengo*

_The Land of Waves is not a place for surfing lessons_​
"Are we there yet?"

"No"

"Are we there yet?"

"No"

"Are we there yet?"

"No"

"Are we the-"

"Listen, Shin. Ask again and I?ll make sure to cut off that tongue of yours."obviously I had to shut up immediately, his katana was dangerously close ta mah face and I think no one would like to see a tongueless Shinkurou Kengo-sama runnin? here and there spouting uninteligible shit while dying from blood loss. Still, it?s not like I can help it, ya know?! We?ve been walkin?fer days, nah, almost two weeks, towards the Land of Waves. Why you ask? ?cause of a mission of course, duh. I mean why else would we even go ta the Land of Waves? 

I seriously don?t get why tha hell we gotta go there, I heard those guys are in good terms with Konoha so ya would assume if they needed a mission they would request it from them but whoever requested this even bothered to go as far as lookin? fer us at Ayaka-chan?s restaurant and then she opted for sendin?us a letter to Kumo...In a way I was relieved, Takashi-sensei was plannin?on teaching me a new technique and bein? honest, I had enough with tha last one.

"F-fine, fine. Don?t get in yer panties, man."I reply at his threat but seems that I was just diggin?mah grave deeper considering tha glare he just threw at me. If only a mere stare could kill, I would be underground since a long time ago and not precisely because of Raku. But seriously, who in his right senses would have the glorious idea of travelling by foot from Kumogakure all the way, crossing almost the entire Fire Country, to the port where a ship will take us to DAT FREAKIN? ISLAND WHERE I DOUBT BEAUTIFUL GALS LIVE!! On the other hand, I wouldn?t be so bothered if he ha dtaken a train, i mean thos things were constructed for this kinda situations, but no! Mr. "We need to save our money for when it matters" forced me to go by foot. If it weren?t because the request had a time limit to be accepted, and with that I mean that we had to go over to the client?s place, this guy would make me go to the land of waves by swimming.

In truth, why am I even doing this? Bein?a mercenary doesn?t leave enough profit unless it?s an assassination, and I?m not really fond of those kinda jobs. Ya see, wondaful peeps like mahself treasure tha life of others.

"Finally we are here. I hope you shut up once and for all. Oh, and regardless of what kind of job this is, I hope I don?t get the need of saving your ass again. "he said. Ignoring his last comment about savin?me - shit, as if I ALWAYS need someone to save me - I start to look around, trying to fin the ship that is supposed to take us to that place."Land of Waves, land of waves..."I let out as I walk being followed by Raku. It didn?t take me long to find the ship, it isn?t too big, indeed probably tha most people it should be able ta carry is ?bout seven people and that?s a lot already. Well instead of givin?ya a tiresome description, I?ll just show ya tha pic.



"What are you doing with that camera? "shit! he discovered me! the captain boredom just discovered the sinful object I brought to this journey! Trying to act as normal a spossible, I hide the camera behind my back"Camera? Wass dat?"I ask tryin?ta dissimulate "THIS camera"the hell?! When did he take it from me? 

"You...You know this is a mission and not a vacation, right?"he said and the kept it with him as he walked over to the ship that would take us to the Land of Waves. Of course, I just followed him without sayin?anything, still shocked at his speed when taking the camera from me but even more...

Dude, this guy is scary!! Gotta have mah guard up, what if I end without mah pants when I less expect it?


----------



## Olivia (Jun 3, 2014)

*Kirisaki Shinkō*
*Flashback: Was This a Test?

*I stood there dumbfounded, like many moments before this, just wondering what she meant. I was one second late? How could she even quantify that? Would she even punish me for that? I mean, it was only one second. Surely she wouldn't be that cruel. Sure she wants to test me, but today is the first day, I should have an easy start, right?

One look at her face told me otherwise. So was she serious? She was going to punish me over being late for one second? But in truth what was a second? Was there any proof that I had even been late a second? There has to be an accouter for time or something, right?

I mean, this just isn't humanly right! There was no proof that I was even late the second, and in fact, I felt like I was a little early if anything! Was she somehow fooled, thinking that there was an extra second somewhere? How could that be? The only way she could make a mistake like that is if she counted in her head.

But who would count in their head? In this day in age we have technology! Technology gives us an excuse to be lazy in some aspects so we don't have to do all the work ourselves! That has been proven with trains! I know shinobi use to get around all the time on foot, but now a lot of them are lazy and just take the trains! I hope I never get that lazy.

Speaking of being lazy, I really hope that this women isn't the lazy type. Because if she is that will be such a drag! Not that we're getting anywhere with our lives, but the more she does the more we can learn. Then again she was the one that set the time limit so maybe she wasn't lazy.

That must be it, she was far from lazy! I thought this once and now I'm thinking it again, she had the qualities to be a teacher! She was strong, knew what to do, and now most of all, she wasn't lazy! She would be able to teach me well! That's it, she was the perfect teacher!

Wait but if she isn't lazy that must mean she doesn't have a clock or a watch on her. Because if she was lazy then she would have those because that is technology and technology will make you lazy. So for the very fact that she wasn't lazy meant that she didn't have a clock or a watch! 

I looked around to see if there was a stopwatch, a bracelet watch, an alarm clock, anything, but saw nothing in sight! This was a very good thing, because it meant that, one hundred percent, she was not lazy! She was not relying on technology to do her work for her! That must mean she used a different method to count time.

That's it! That means she counted incorrectly! Even though I didn't count in my head, I knew I was here before the ten minute mark, so this had to be a test or she counted incorrectly. There was no other way about it. So maybe she wanted me to speak out against her? To get some backbone? Okay, I can do that!

"Kitty-san, did you perhaps count wrong? I'm sure I -"

I couldn't finish my sentence as I was thrown across the grassy surface with a kick to my gut. The wind got completely knocked out of me, and I lost sense of what was happening around me. As soon as I stopped rolling I brought my head up, which felt like a daze. I looked as the women approached me. She knelled down saying:

"The next words out of your mouth better be the grunts from doing fifty push-ups, or else I'll snap that arm in half." The women said ferociously. Breathing heavily I said: "But isn't thi-"

_*CRACK*_

As my arm crackled under her foot my lungs gave out a powerful yell. Tears welled up in my eyes, not knowing what else I could do. The only thing on my mind had been this overwhelming pain that was happening in my arm. I had never felt anything like it before. I just wanted it to stop, I just wanted the pain to go away!

"Now let's try this again. Stop groveling on the ground and give me fifty push-ups."​


----------



## Kei (Jun 3, 2014)

_[The Dedicated Shrine Maiden; Kei Sili]
[Mission Liquid Time Event]
[Part Five; Plus]_

?So you want to tell me how you were able to do that??

?Do what??

?Do that whole mind trick thing??

?It?s a shrine maiden secret!?​
Kei couldn?t help but smile his way. The older man gave her a perplexed look, but either way he shrugged his shoulders, because right about now he was helping her with her mission. When he was about to carry her out of the red light district she gave him her best puppy dog eyes and look that she could muster, and he was down for the count. Rex had begun to blush and rub the back of his neck when she began to beg him that was when she knew she had him. Next was the tremble of her lips and the little bit of how the mission meant so much to her, and he was destroyed.

So now they were here, a club deeper into the red light district. The deeper someone went, the harsher the rules of that area, because the more deprived the acts were. Despite the usual hustle and bustle of the red light district in Fuzenkagure, there was a silent understanding between the villagers of what to do and what not to do. Kei could see it in their eyes when they saw the big man walking behind her as if he was a raging guard dog. The thought of having someone who was there to protect her was something that brought a smile to her face. 

She knew that she couldn?t do everything by herself, even if she wanted to, there were things that she couldn?t do. Kei acknowledged the different in abilities when she looked at Edie and Kirisaki, their easy going nature was proof that they could do something so high level without worrying. Although Kei on the other hand, she was constantly nervous and worried about every detail. 

??This is the place??

Kei looked at the bright neon lights that spelled Plus, a simple word, but despite the simplicity the building was extravagant. There were lights everywhere, to the point Kei was slightly worried about the electricity bill of the building. Kei looked up and counted the number of floors of the building, there were no balconies, and there were no girls at all.  Kei went up to the glass door and there plastered right in the middle was a big closed sign.

Kei turned around to Rex, ??It?s closed?.? She said in an almost defeated manner, she swore to herself that she saw her target walk in here, but how could she get in if it was closed.

A huge hand rustled her hair and she looked back to see Rex smiling at her, ?The good thing about being in the company of a Fennikkusu member is the perks.?

?Perks??

Kei watched as Rex reached in the back of his pocket and pulled out a sliver a ring. Though there was something off about that ring, and maybe it had to deal with the large razor like blades that went around in the ring.  Rex clicked a button that was on the ring and the blades began to spin and he slashed his right arm from the side of his wrist. Blood began to pour out of the wound, and Rex face didn?t show any signs of discomfort.

?The Perk is?Everything is open??

Instead of falling to the floor like the will of gravity commanded, the blood shot pass Kei and broke through the glass door.

?See...? Rex went over to the door and broke the rest of the glass before stepping over it and giving her his hand, ?Watch yourself, my nephew was clear with us to make sure that you don?t get a scratch on you.?

Kei blushed a bit before looking back up at him, ?Thank you?? she looked down, ?I appreciate it from the bottom of my heart I really do appreciate it.?

As she stepped over the glass, she caught the slight look that Rex gave her. That look confused it, was it judging her or studying her, she couldn?t really tell. Though despite the odd look, Kei looked ahead and pretended not to notice. Looking ahead, she was greeted by dark hallways and the smell of strong cologne. There was no music blasting, there was nothing here. 

?Are you sure he came in here?? He asked her, Kei had many doubts in herself but this wasn?t one of them, she nodded her head strongly as she began her way. She was sure he came in here, if anything rang true in her heart it would be that. ??Hear that??

Kei closed her eyes and focused her ears, and the slight muffling from the floor above them signaled her that someone was there. The walls were so thin, Kei never step foot in the red light district before, but she knew that the walls were abnormally thin. There was no privacy as far as she could tell, and in the red light district privacy was the top concern.  However Kei pushed back that thought and went up the first flight of stairs she saw. 

She was shivering her heart was beating so fast that she could feel it crawling at her throat. As if it had grew arms and legs and pushed the corner of her throat. Kei swallowed the lump hard hoping that her feet and her heart would be one and push her up the stairs. Before she could make her next step, she felt a hand circle around her mouth and someone pushing her back. Trying not to panic she looked up to see Rex looking up the flight of stairs, before looking down at her and pointing upwards.


----------



## Kei (Jun 3, 2014)

_[The Dedicated Shrine Maiden; Kei Sili]
[Mission Liquid Time Event]
[Part Five; Plus, Part Two]_


“Glad to be doing business with you…” A voice said, “I can’ believe the saying was right, great minds think a lot alike.”

“I’m glad you feel that way Zen, I wouldn’t have it any other way.” The other voice said​
Kei eyes widen as she realized that they were coming down the stairs. Rex thought quickly and swung them over and landed on the ground beneath the stairs. Letting her go, he put his fingers to his lips and nodded his head as they sunk back deeper into the shadows. For a moment, she felt as though she was a true ninja, hiding in shadows listening to target conversation. However, it was only for a moment.

“Now, you have been a big provider to our business Mr. Keiji, is there anything I can do for you before I seal the deal?”​
Kei listened as the footsteps got louder and louder, they were even accompanied by even more footsteps.  How many people did someone need to complete a business deal? 

“Nothing much, just line this place up with beautiful women and even more beautiful women!” Keiji laughed, “That’s all I can ask for!”

“Don’t you have a girlfriend at home?”

“I do, but a man must have his choices you know…The world is too vast and filled with many different women to just settle down with one.”​
Kei heart stopped for that one minute, everything around her felt crush and she didn’t even know the man. Her thoughts went back to the girl who was waiting at home for her beloved return, a woman who cried her eyes out for a man that didn’t care for her, and it was going to be Kei’s fault for giving her hope. 

“It’s like eating food, you can’t just eat one thing forever and be happy, you got to sample all the fine things in li—“ Keiji felt something slammed in the back of his head causing him to fall down to the ground

_“PEOPLE AREN’T FOOD!” _Kei yelled at the topic of her lungs, surprising not only herself but Rex and everyone else. _“YOU SOUND LIKE A CHILD!! GROW UP!!”_

Keiji got up from the ground and Rex appeared out of the shadows, but that didn’t stop the shrine maiden’s rant. She was going to tell him how much he made her feel about what he said. 

“What the hell was that you little bitch? Where the hell you come from!?” Keiji asked

“People’s hearts are like oceans, vast and complex, filled with things the human mind cannot comprehend” Kei said as she took a step forward, “Don’t ask, but listen, don’t judge, but be open minded. This is the teachings of a shrine maiden of the Susano shrine….”

“But….” Kei clenched her fist, _“TODAY YOU’LL PAY FOR WHAT YOU DID TO THE WOMAN’S HEART!”_

Kei felt herself almost fly towards him, slamming her tiny fist against his teeth and watching him fly. Behind her back she heard Rex whistle her way. Keiji struggled to get up and Kei cracked her knuckles.

“…Run…Run as far as you can and pray that I don’t catch you…” She cracked her knuckles even louder, “Because I once I catch you…I will make you feel the pain you made her feel in her heart!”

Keiji didn’t waste any time with running out the door, Kei wondered how she looked, because this feeling was new to her too. She was serious though, she was going to rain blows on his face until he felt the fraction of the pain that Cecily faced. 

“Sorry guys, but this is a Fennikkusu matter…” Rex said wrapping his arm around Kei, “We are going now….ha hahaha….Bye”

Kei felt her body becoming light before being swung over his shoulder,  but she didn’t make a fuss as she saw the guys from the building rush after them. Kei lifted up off his shoulder and shook off until she fell to the ground, Rex turned around but Kei got up by herself and took off her wooden sandals before running barefoot after Keiji.

“You really serious about beating him up huh?” Rex asked as he ran up beside her and she nodded

“It’s the only thing I can do fo---“ Kei stopped in her tracks before looking at one of the girls that was dressed as a bunny. The one that she considered a teammate was in front of her at this very moment with such an outfit on. Kei felt herself stare holes into the girl as if she was something foreign on the street. For a moment nothing matters in the world except the girl in the bunny suit.

“Kei….” Rex called out to her, kind of worried about the girls complete shut down for a minute, “….He’s getting away…Your mission Kei…”

Kei snapped out of it before realizing that she had done something so rude, closing her eyes she nodded at their direction.

“I respect all the choices you make in your life…” She bowed a bit, “Please be happy…But as well be safe…”

*“THERE THEY ARE!! GET THEM!!”* The men from the building yelled out

“He’s getting away!” Kei said as she went back to running

“….?” Rex watched as the girl rushed after her target before turning to the two girls and then rushing after Kei again


----------



## Olivia (Jun 3, 2014)

*Kirisaki Shinkō*
*Flashback: Cruelty

*I couldn't even think of moving, let alone listen to what her words were. I just sat there as the intense pain throbbed inside my arm, and her heeled boot lay directly on top of it. She continued to squeeze down, causing small spurts of pain to exhale from the overabundance of pain that was emitting from arm.

As soon as my tears hit the grassy floor I let out a bloody scream. In all honesty this was my first 'real' injury that would last long term, and I would always remember it. The pain was a constant reminder of all the other pains I've gotten in the past. I need to be strong, but I mainly need to be a good follower.

Why was I bad follower? Why couldn't I just follow directions? With that blonde girl I was only supposed to talk to, not touch. With disrupting the nuns, even after Kira told me specifically to make sure they lay there peacefully, praying, and now this. Why couldn't I have just listened?

But this did drive home a truth. Pain is not temporary. I would always feel pain at some point in my life, be it today, tomorrow, or even in the future. Be it physical or emotional, it will always be lying there, waiting to strike me. If there was one thing I feared, it was that.

The pain of a bruise. The pain of a bee sting. The pain of a The pain of losing a sentimental object. The pain of being insulted. The pain of a broken bone. The pain of losing a job. The pain of losing a limb. The pain of losing a friend or family member. The pain of being alone. And most of all...

The pain of death.

That is what I feared. I didn't want to face death, to face all this pain leading up to it. No matter if the sun is shining on a cloudless day, or if it's pouring sheets of rain and a thunderstorm is going on, doesn't determine if you will receive pain. What determines if you will receive pain is...

What was the reason? Well the obvious example was that you will receive pain when you are alive. Every minute you spend alive there is a constant reminder of pain in your life. Like at the memoriam with the dead mother and brother, the pain of sting across my face, the pain of slipping down the stairs, the pain of this broken arm. Those are just four examples today, and I'm sure there are more.

So that brings me back to my original question, what was the point in us living? What are we, cattle? Destined to die closed up in our own little world where we think we can make a difference? Doesn't matter as one day we will all be killed for no reason. Humans like to think they have a reason but they don't. 

But if that's true, then why do we even live? To experience pain? That is the stupidest thing I have ever heard. We lead pointless lives just to lead to pointless pain just to lead to our eventual deaths. How pointless. I knew that this world was pointless, but now I know its true nature.

There is no point in living in this world, but we receive pain in order to do so anyways. We torture ourselves so we can have a shot to make a change in the world, a change that won't matter when all of humanity is destroyed. With all this in prospective, I can only come to two conclusions. The first is that there is some meaning that isn't apparent, and the second, most likely answer:

There's no reason to live because we are all destined to die for no reason. 
​


----------



## Kei (Jun 3, 2014)

_[The Dedicated Shrine Maiden of the Sea; Kei Sili]
[That Man...Mage]
[Chapter Ten; Prayer] 
[Arc End]_​
“This is the place….”

Kei walked up the last step the lead to the shrine, usually the shrine made her heart fill up with joy, but now, Kei couldn’t help but look away.  Despite the roaring of the sea and the smell of the salt from the ocean, it felt all out of place. However, she smiled her brightest smile as she watched Mage face light up. His good eye began to twinkle as his mouth formed into a grin. He was smiling so hard Kei could almost see the twitch of muscles on the scarred part of his face move.

“This is a real shrine! Taken care of by real shrine maidens and who worship a real god!” Mage exclaimed as he made it up from the last step and began to look around. His eyes darting all around the place with a slight shine to them, Kei felt her heart ease up just watching him smile. “Oh look! Kei, is that what I think it is?!” 

If Kei didn’t think her eyes were deceiving her, she could almost swear that the older man was bouncing up and down pointing over to the offering box. She couldn’t help herself anymore as the slight giggles erupted from her mouth. Kei reached down in her pockets and gave him change.

“Do you know how they work?” She asked as they neared the big long wooden box, “Just put it in and pray.”

“I haven’t seen one this old fashion before!” He said going through the change and then picking out a few and giving it back to her, “Pray with me.”

Kei took the change and tossed it in at the same time with him. Clapping their hands together she closed her eyes and thought about how she never prayed before. The feeling that was rising in her stomach wasn’t nervousness, but another feeling. Almost disappointment in one self, her eye brow furrowed, did she want anything, and was there something in her life she wanted to change. Of course, there was a lot of things, but where to start? 

“Kei!” A voice brought her out of her thoughts, and looking where the voice was coming from it was her sister Miki dressed in her pajamas rushing after her, “Oh, where have you been!?”

Miki wrapped her arms around her sister tightly and squeezed her. Kei almost felt like she was being choked, but she wrapped her arms around her sister slowly. 

“Where have you been, you missed dinner, practice, I was worried sick….” Miki cried out her body almost shivering, Kei looked at her sister as she was nuzzled deep within her neck, “I was so worried Kei….Don’t ever do that again!”

“I’m…Sorry….” Kei said those words unsure in if those were the right words to say, “…Were mom and dad worried? I’ll go and apologize.”

Kei felt Miki’s grip tighten on her shoulder, “…No….No they are asleep…They went to bed right after dinner.”

Kei eyes widen for a minute, before she smiled. How easy it was to curve her lips into a smile. If she tried hard enough the smile she gave her sister would be the default smile she’ll give anyone. Miki looked up at Kei clearly worried, but then she noticed Mage.

“….Sir…?”

“Sorry…Sorry, don’t worry I was about to leave.” Mage said before covering up the side of his face, it was dark but still he was worried about her reaction, “Thank you Kei again, for your kindness, I think your prayer can be answered.”

Kei stopped for a moment as she thought about his words as he made his way down the steps….

“…But I didn’t make a prayer…”​


----------



## Olivia (Jun 3, 2014)

*Kirisaki Shinkō*
*Flashback: It's Gone

*I knew what I had to do. If I wanted to live in this cruel world I had to ignore any pain. That meant cutting off ties with other human beings, living a closed in life with little to no contact. I had to remove and emotional bonds I had immediately and reinforce my will to survive the physical pain I'd be brought.

I wiped the tears away with my left hand and pushed the woman's heel off of my right arm. Slowly pushing myself up off the ground with my left arm, I suddenly collapsed, unable to hold myself afloat above the ground. I blamed the pain and my uneasiness, but I had to reinforce myself, I had to be able to work if I wanted to be a shinobi.

After gaining my balance I placed my left arm out far ahead of where my body had been positioned, and fixing my body to be relative with my arm, I had no been in the push-up position. I slowly brought around my broken arm and placed it out as straight as I could on the ground.

I winced. Why was I so weak? Why did this hurt so bad? It was probably only broken I could survive! If I suddenly got a broken leg on a mission in enemy territory should I just give up because it hurts? NO! I need to push on, because the longer I survive, the longer I avoid the pain of death.

_*CRUNCH*_

My arm made strange snapping and gushing noises as I went down for my first push-up. It hurt like hell, but I resisted from crying, there was no reason to cry! I had to endeavor! If I didn't do this then I could never achieve any of my pointless goals! Bringing myself back up the strange slew of noises repeated themselves, and so had the pain. Even the blonde women was taken back, but she didn't say anything.

I took a deep breath and readied myself for the second one. But I wasn't honestly sure how long I could go. Not only was this arm hurting, but my upper-body physical strength wasn't that good. On normal I might be able to do ten, but fifty with a broken arm?! Whatever I was training to become a shinobi, I had to deal with this.

I brought my body close to the ground as the crunching intensified. It almost sounded as if I broke it in another place as well. I wanted to scream but I kept silent, but I could keep the tears from coming from my eyes. I slowly brought my body back up, preparing to bring myself back down for the third push-up. As soon as the crunching stopped, I started lowering my body for the third push-up, until I heard a snap. I stopped in place and Kitty yelled:

"STOP! That is an order!" 

She tried to sound tough but I knew she was feeling bad for me. Oh well, too late now I suppose. She was the one that broke my arm and she ordered me to do push-ups, so that's exactly what I'd do. With a deep breath and tears falling from my eyes, I readied myself to complete the third pushup when I felt another kick to my stomach.

I was launched back into the direction I originally came from as the women came stomping towards me. This time I hadn't been completely dazed, probably because she used a lighter kick this time. As soon as I saw her face I could tell that she regretted her earlier choices. Her eyes were getting watery, but she a serious face on as if she wasn't even sympathetic. Leaning down towards me, she said:

"Do not attempt to do another physical task that involves your right arm until it is fully healed. That. Is. An. Order. Got it?" 

The women said ferociously. Surprisingly she did have a sweet bone in her body, she probably just didn't want to show it so openly. To not complicate matters any further I simply nodded and stood on my feet. Since I felt it was finally okay for me to speak. Now that the bad part was done, I truthfully wanted to see what a shinobi was capable of. Wiping away my tears I asked diligently: 

"I got it loud and clear!...Since I can't train immediately now, can you show me some of your powers, Kitty-san?"​


----------



## Olivia (Jun 4, 2014)

*Kirisaki Shinkō*
*Flashback: Reasons!

*I watched as Kitty's face transformed from multiple emotions. The first had been relief, which I couldn't quite describe with words. But if you were watching a six year old, stubbornly destroying her arm, being able to do nothing until she found reason herself to stop. Knowing that the little girl would be alright would explain the look of relief on her face.

Then next, although quick, came the emotion of regret. She was supposed to be very hard on Kirisaki, especially since she didn't make it to the training grounds in the specified time. But she did break and allow Kirisaki to go mostly unpunished because he arm was broken, so that had been punishment enough.

Then came the worry, where she finally realized the situation she had caused. In Kitty's mind, she wanted to be done with this girl as quickly as possible, but by breaking her arm it could take months of natural healing, or a few days from a Medical shinobi! But who knows how much the later will cost!

Finally came acceptance, realizing this was how things were and they weren't going to change anytime soon.Besides Kitty knew that this wasn't going to last only a week, or even a few months, but years. It takes years upon years to graduate he academy, and it would take years for Kirisaki to learn the things she needed to know to become a shinobi.

Sitting down onto a near by log Kitty placed her hand on her cheek while putting her elbow onto her leg. She looked at the poor girl, latching her hand onto her broken arm. That arm really needs to be looked at, and Kitty assumed she was going to foot the bill, but she was alright with that.

 Regardless it seemed like Kirisaki wanted to discuss what shinobi abilities were like, since she herself couldn't train. Well it made the most sense. She was six years old, she didn't need to train her body quite yet, just her mind. With that thought in her head Kitty explained:

"Well if you want to know about shinobi abilities, I'll tell you about the more complex ones! There are five basic elements, Earth, Water, Wind, Fire, and Lightning. Most shinobi have at least one, but most can't use it until they're a chunin, and some never use an element! Anyways, what I have is a Kekkei Genkai, which produces a new element by combining two through! But the technique has to be passed on by blood!" 

The women exclaimed. I was sitting at the edge of my seat, THIS is what I wanted to know, THIS is what I wanted to be able to do! But she said most can't do an element till their chunin? Lame, I want to be able to spit fire and shoot lightning from my eyes! Kitty coughed and continued to explain.

"I have the lightning and wind elements. Combine the two and for my Kekkei Genkai I get Pheromones! Don't ask me how I just do! Anyways a quick explanation on what their do...well it's a chemical that can be released and accepted by the five senses that affects the brain, and depending on which one I use gets different responses!" 

I sat there a little confused, but I thought I got it for the most part. So she released some sort of scent or something that affects the brains of people to think a certain way or something? It would make sense given how Kira was acting earlier with her.

"I have seven different types in total! Aggregation, Alarm, Releaser, Signal, Territorial, Trail, and Sex! I can go through what each one does, although some don't exactly change the mood of a person but are actually good notifiers!" 

I nodded, of course I wanted to know! With a list that long there's no way I could remember all the names let alone what each of them did. Besides they were all so complicated so it would be for the best if she went out of her way to explain how each of them worked. 

"Aggression you saw earlier, it makes the target aggressive. Alarm alarms the target of danger nearby. Releaser simply releases them in a wide area, which can be powerful enough to scare away enemies. Signal gives off a signal from my location, notifying my targets where I am. Territorial marks the territory as ours so say if we're doing an outdoors mission, no animals will come close. Trail leaves a trail so we know where we came from and thus never get lost. Finally comes sex pheromones where-!" 

She cut off her sentence midway, while looking at my anticipated face. Why? I wanted to know what all of them did! This was the one she threatened to use on Kira, so it obvious did something to the human body! I wanted to know what it did so badly! With a worried face the women said:

"and...I don't feel comfortable sharing that last one with a six year old. I'll tell you when you're older, okay?" ​


----------



## Laix (Jun 4, 2014)

_Edie Nakano_
 LIQUID TIME
 _Edie's Angels_
 *PART 10*​ 
Edie watched from the shadows of the club with a look of euphoric delight on her face. There was Kirisaki Shinkō, her inferior who had embarrassed her more than enough times was currently working the shift of a bunny girl as payback to Edie. However, just like when Ryoko snapped a photograph of the wretched beast forcing herself on Edie, she had brought her own camera to record the footage. Then she would print out every single photograph and have them framed on her pastel pink wall. Yes, just thinking about these photographs as she snapped away was making her shiver with glee. 

Things went from good to better when the man offered her money in exchange for a lap dance! Edie couldn't help but cackle away from her shadow, zooming in on her camera. While some of the photos were a bit pixelated and underexposed, she was quickly getting used to the flashing strobe lights and was taking the photos as the colourful lights flashed. 

Then, there was the money shot. A blushing Kirisaki being fondled by a grubby old bastard. Edie pressed the 'print' button on her camera and out came a fresh white polaroid of bunny slut Kirisaki rubbing herself all over him. 

"Hohohohohohohohohohohohohohohohohohohohohohohohoho!!!" She chuckled, slipping the photograph into her purse. "I'm so glad I left this in my bag by mistake from my trip to Sunagakure! Hohohohohohohoho, you're sooooooooooooooo gonna get it, Man-Stealer~~!!"

"You know what?" The man seemed pleasured yet yearning for more. "I've had a change of mind. Let's go find a private room."

Edie's eyes lit up and her mouth cracked into an ear-to-ear smile. Gosh, Kirisaki wasn't going to have sex with him now, was she? Edie was tempted to take some photographs just to see exactly how that stuff works. She knew sex created babies, but what did it involve? Did they just kiss hard enough until a baby formed?

The man begun to unbuckle his belt. The curious Nakano lowered her camera and simply stared with curious eyes.

"What are you doing? I didn't agree to this!" Kirisaki tried to protest but Edie knew exactly what she wanted.

"Stupid slut! We all know you want the money... Ugh, I hate girls who lie!"

The man went on to repeat what he said earlier, basically making it clear he wanted the 'sex' for a million ryo. When Edie heard that number again, it really sunk into her. That was like a week's shopping money, and Kirisaki was going to get that just from making babies? If men weren't so repulsive she would definitely enter this trade.

After that the song changed to a seemingly louder one. It was thumping through her body and it was all she could hear. Edie cursed the choice of music as Kirisaki's lewd conversation with the customer was inaudible, but she did notice the apparent 'disgust' on the bunny girl's face followed by her march towards the changing rooms. Worried about being caught out, the Nakano quickly shoved the camera in her handbag and dashed through the shadows back into the corridor. By the time Kirisaki had arrived, it seemed as if Edie had just been chilling outside the changing rooms this whole time.

"How did it go?" She asked with a smug grin.

"We can deal with payment later," Kirisaki answered with a roll of her eyes. "You don't need to buy me new clothes, for one I'll actually fit in with the crowds of Fuzengakure in this attire and two, I probably won't wear these clothes after the mission so no need to spend your money. We're on a mission and a teammate is struggling on ahead. We need to accompany her as soon as possible."

"Boo, you're such a bore! Who cares how Kei is doing? She's probably boring the guy with a conversation about 'feeeeeelings' and the 'haaaaaaaarrrrht'!"

The girls headed back into the streets of Fuzen in an attempt to find Kei. While they was walking along, Edie felt more than tempted to just whip out the photos and rub it in her face. No, you know what? This man-stealer has humiliated her more than enough times.

 She was going to get it.

"So, did you get that million ryo?" Edie asked out of the blue. As she saw Kirisaki's face arouse with suspicion, the giggling blonde pulled out the one photograph she managed to develop and waved it in her face. It showed a blushing Kirisaki gyrating on the crotch of a male with his hands feeling up every inch of her chest. Before the bunny girl could even attempt anything, Edie only let her see it for a few seconds before slipping it back into her Nulberry handbag. 

"Well, I got the million ryo shot, that's for sure! Hohohoho, that's what you get _*BITCH*_. And I've got plenty more which I may just drop off at the Kibō church, hohohoho~~"
​


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 4, 2014)

*Shinkurou Kengo*

_The Land of Waves is not a place for surfing lessons II_​
"Are we there yet?"

"You want to get your ass beaten so badly?"man, ya need ta get some pills and relax for once! I don?t really get what ya saw in that goddamn letter since ya haven?t let a word ?bout what the mission is all about but ya being all grumpy gets more on mah nerves than ya trying ta act cool. Yep, just like ya heard, since this guy read the ltter where everything was explained, he has been all moody moody and guess who?s the one he lets out his anger on? Yes, Shin-chan?s head."Anyway, yes, we are almost there. Can you see that piece of land in the distance?" he then stretched his hand and pointed ta the horizon. It was true, even from here ya were able to see clearly that something was there, and considerin?tha speed this thing is moving at, we should reach land in ?bout half an hour or something.

Indeed, as I predicted before, we arrived to tha port of the Land of Waves in thirty minutes. As we disembarked, we were able ta see that we arrived to a sandy place, probably the beach-like part of tha country, from this spot we can even see tha bridge, what was its name again? "Nardo British Bridge"? Well, whateva its not like I really care though I will definitely take a photo of that thing...Once I get mah camera beck from Raku?s evil hands."So, what?re we supposed ta do when we arrive here?"I asked since, as I mentioned before, I know shit about what this is all ?bout."You just follow me"he stated and began to walk. Suddenly, the sonuva bitch kick me in the gut and then jumped back.

"*cough*what*cough* What the hell man!?"

"Shut up and move!!"

"EHH! WH-"

*BANG BANG!*

Tha fuck!? What was that?! A gun?! Was it one of dose famous guns that some people are startin?ta get fer dis kinda business?! Shit! Without complaining anymore, I stood and immediately started to run. We were bein?ambushed and we don?t even know from where the heck whoever is attackin?us is shooting. "Dammit! Raku, whadda hell is this?!"I asked while catching up to him"I knew it!! When that shitty geezer is involved, nothing good happens."he mentioned that and obviously got me more confused than before, so tha client is someone Raku knows?

"Go away, leave this country and do not come back."a voice in front of us said and we couldn?t do but raise our gazes to see who was the one talkin?to us and...YEEEEEES!!! What is this? What is this?! Damn, she is cute!! Yah, dude, in front of us is a wondaful gal! She, she, dude I just fell in love!! She is a slim tiny girl, well, she is around our age as far as I can say, she doesn?t have much volume on the front from the place I am lookin?at her but her butt is...Ugh, gotta calm down, I can?t let mahself get lost in paradise just yet. But seriously pal, dose blue eyes and those clothes...I better show ya a picture!



*Drool*

"Why are you taking photos of her?"

"Cause she is mah first love."

"Wasn?t your first love Ayaka?Well, I shouldn?t be surprised."

*BANG! BANG!*

We stopped our conversation because of tha bullets that passed next to us, indeed those things grazed our faces a lil and it hurts, man!

"Leave, or you will lose your lives"


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jun 4, 2014)

*Chūnin Exams|Zansatsu*

*[Forest of Death,  Konohagakure]​*​

[Chunin Exams XXXVII, Saint Vs The Beast]​
_Death is so terribly final, while life is full of possibilities. _
- George R.R. Martin​

The light breeze that floated in the air was refreshing as it lapped at the wounds on both Kirisaki and Satoshi. At the same time however, it stank of the death of burnt husks that littered the blazing forest. It was as ironic a setting a setting as one could ask for. Here in the pits of hell, this burning forest of death. An Angel was about to do battle with a Demon. The woman was hot, Satoshi's words had brought her temper to a fever pitch. Her blue eyes that once betrayed meekness and defeat at the boy's lengthy speech now blazed with the fury of the Heavens as they became clear and resolute.Her form once slouched and frail now stood as proudly as the trees that would mark a silent vigil for the lives of the damned that had already been lost. 


"In  fact I will cure him, but not to watch me die and burn, but to watch _you_. He will sit back and watch as I strip _you_ down, disfigure and maim _you_, peel the flesh from _your_ muscles as blood pours out endlessly. Allow _your_ blood filled screams to fill the burning forest as I break every single bone in _your_ body, and then throw _your_ living corpse into the burning fires as you experience the most painful death imaginable."

Satoshi was impressed as the Nun turned to treat Zell and slowly his eyes traced up the tree that Zell was perched on. There setting amongst the branches was the second Poison Clone that he'd created when he attacked Zell earlier. A venomous grin slipped across it's lips while it patted Doru silently and Satoshi gave a knowing nod. His little speech served two purposes, both of which he was sure that the Nun had probably guessed to an extent. The main, of course was to convey some sort of reaction. If you shake someone, they can make mistakes if they are angered from it. If you Unnerve them, then it makes them timid lambs to be led to the slaughter as they second guess everything they do from then on out. 

The second motive was to get his Puppet back within Thread distance before the battle can begin. In this instant. His short plan had worked two fold. But even he couldn't guess how well he'd just pissed a woman off that had a caldera of anger that she needed to vent. And like a Super Volcano she would. After saying her piece with a surprising still conscious Zell she pushes the needle into his arm. Satoshi closed his eyes for just a second as he imagined the sound of the steel puncturing the flesh. How it popped and tore from the metal. It was a savory thought. The anguish the poison was having, the thoughts of death that must have been and still may be parading in both Genin's heads. This was a true high, nothing that any drug or drink could produce. Only the body could give this. 

Satoshi is pulled from his thoughts as the woman stood and she raised her voice and his eyes open 

"This is your one chance to run."

Is declared. Satoshi smirked, what? He run? Pulling his hands together he clapped at her bravado without saying a word. He didn't know if it pissed her off or not, so he allowed his arms to part exposing his chest to her, as if to say come. Do your worse. That grin never fell from his lips as around three seconds ticked away. Seeing that the boy refused to run, Kirisaki saw she had but one choice. She had to put this demon down before he could end more lives. Before he could taint more families with death. The irony wasn't lost as Heaven faced down Hell. 

With a flick of her wrist a Chakra thread is planted while she pulled a hand up to her face. Blue eyes cutting on the white haired boy a blue hue flickered to life between her fingers. Satoshi eyes narrowed. It wasn't often that Chakra could be made visible. If he wasn't interested in her before. He was now very much so interested. Her hand firing forward she released the needles to find their mark in the boy's center of mass. Frontal assault? Really? Was this woman daft? You never attack from the front. Never. So Satoshi figured that this was just a ploy. So he'd play, yes there went the Body Flicker. She was a lot quicker than he was, but he was ready for this. He'd counter her frontal assault and use it to parry her rear assault. A grin slipped across his lips as he focused back on the projectiles ... but they were gone. His eyes widen.

Was it the Clone Technique!? No, he watched her very closely. If it wasn't a Clone then?! Satoshi eye's widen and he quickly snaps his head. There they were! She took them with her. He curses to himself, he should have saw it. She could use Threads like he could. It made sense for her to tether them to herself. Bringing his own hands together for the Body Flicker was quickly shown to be futile as the pair of needles sink into his arm. A light crimson hue slips pass wound and Kirisaki's hand sparked as she formed a Seal. The boy's eyes widen as he follows the current down the path to him. It was so quick he hadn't even formed the second Seal for the Body Replacement Technique when the jolt of Electricity hit him. With a grunt Satoshi feels all his muscles freeze in place and his body goes rigid. His fingers were froze as the woman landed. 

Determination burned in her eyes like damnation itself and a twig snaps underfoot when she fires off the balls of her feet. The jolt she applied to him would only last a moment. Satoshi groaned mentally, his Clone wasn't skilled enough to replace him with either itself or Doru and at the distance they were apart, he'd not make it in time. What was worse, though was the fact that Satoshi couldn't close his eyes they were forced open as Kirisaki landed the bit of her heel in his gut. Flesh rippled like a pond and the boy is forced to double over on her foot. The crunch of  shoe on body was satisfying as she rolled her hips to bring her knee up. Rotating around with the pad of her foot in Satoshi's gut she plants her knee on the side of his head. Which rocks like a violently shaken crash test dummy. The boy groans loudly when he slams into the forest floor face first. The Nun wasn't done though. Her needles were still buried deeply in the boy's arm and pulling back she flipped the boy onto his back as she leapt in the air. 

Finally free of the paralytic effects of the Lightning Chakra Satoshi uses his own thread to pull the needles from his arm while Kirisaki flew into the air. Snapping a hand out he connects his own threads on her as she lifted into the air. His jade eyes focus and run clear "Puppeteer's Poison!" is declared as he pulsed a hit of Charka down his own threads in a similar fashion to the way a Medical Shinobi  would use Chakra to enhance a blow. Now the one to be surprised Kirisaki watched as a blue hue fired up threads that are seemingly attached to her. Suddenly her eyes widen as the blue hue slammed into her. It felt like she'd been punched in the gut by a strong man. 

Eyes clenched she released the Chakra needles she was trying to form while she fell. Taking a deep breath the Nun extends her own thread to help right herself. Snagging branches she feels quick jolts of pain run through her, but she had to endure it. With a twist she rights herself, with a less than graceful landing she hops away as several Kunai slam into the ground where she just was as the Puppeteer presses an advantage he was trying to gain. He had a plan he was going to get in close to her. She was faster, but he had to be the better tactician, he had to be. Firing into a Body Flicker he tries to close the distance. But then the unexpected happened, how did she keep on surprising him?! Landing Kirisaki reaches behind her back. The steel sheen blended in well with her dark clothing and from seemingly nowhere she pulled an almost two foot long needle from Chakra threads that had been holding it in place. 

Spinning on a foot she lobs it at the boy who was now in midair. Satoshi grunt while attaching a thread to a nearby tree. With a yank he spins and the needle misses its mark. Pulling a Kunai Satoshi goes to counter, but Kirisaki wasn't trying to hit the boy on the first go round. Now that she's cooled off and thinking she was wanting him to dodge. Pulling with her hand she turns the weapon around. Before throwing it she had attached a few thread of her own to it. Now it was rocketing for his back. The Puppeteer, having seen her use Threads before had accounted for this and in mid spin he turns back to the needle and blocks with the Kunai he'd pulled. 

A soft smile feel about the Nun's mouth, pulling with her other hand she loosens threads that were holding Chakra needles in place on the Needle Sword's eye. Pulling them down she goes to end this by plunging them into Satoshi's eyes. 

Satoshi thought it impossible. He'd given the Nun such little credit that now as he fell to earth blocking a sword it looks as if needles were going to kill him. Eye fluid and blood spray the air as the needles meet their mark. Satoshi's head snaps back. But when it looked as if the demon was dead. His body explodes in a white billow of smoke. From it falls a wooden body. One of the perks of being a Puppeteer is the fact most of the techniques require no seals. 

With a clatter Doru hits the ground, then as headless as the horseman he stands. The lower left arm is extended out and a moment later a scimitar rotates out. Kirisaki was now playing Satoshi's hiding game. With a rattle the puppet flies at the Nun~


----------



## Kyuuzen (Jun 4, 2014)

_Muneakira Hakaizen_ ? _Forest of Death_ ?  ? _With Hado_

Hado seemed excited about sparring, which made Hakaizen happy.  A lot of people nowadays thought being a ninja was just a title they could throw around, so few understood that it meant they had a responsibility to be as powerful as possible and use that power to protect what mattered to them.  He got up from his seat and took a few steps away from Hado, taking up a stance.  He rose his fists up to his face and pulled a focused expression onto his face, eyes locked onto Hado's, when the other combatant leaped back a good distance.

Hakaizen grinned a bit when Hado put distance between them.  He was outside of his range, so he probably guessed that he was a short range fighter.  However, he could still work with this, with that new power.  *"I hope you're ready, cause I'm comin' atcha!"*  He swung his dominant arm (the left) forward and released a length of chain at Hado, threatening to ensnare him and yank him close.


----------



## Laix (Jun 4, 2014)

_Edie Nakano_
 * THE CHŪNIN EXAMS*
    *PART 43*
​_*- Three Weeks Prior -*_

The girls chased down the thief, leaping between the rooftops of the modern Kriigakure. They scaled glass buildings, swung between flag poles and even jumped off of people's houses. This guy was playing hard to get, that's for sure.

"Suzume! I can't keep up!" Edie yelled out to her sister who was closer to the thief then she was. With all this natural added weight on her chest, running was never her forte. 

"Don't worry Nee-San! We've almost got the baddie!" Small but nimble, little Suzume zig-zagged between the buildings lining a busy street before leaping on to the thief. She pinned him to the ground, the two wrestling for dominance while Edie struggled to catch up. By now, the taller blonde was doing a brisk walk through the street while her companion and the opponent fought on a nearby rooftop. Straining her heart even more, the girl used a burst of chakra in her feet to provide that extra needed boost to propel her to the necessary height. Once she was there, what she saw was a truly horrific site.

Blood - lots of it. It was spilling out everywhere, it didn't stop for a moment. Her eyes trailed from the small puddle near her feet to its source; Suzume's throbbing throat. 

"S-Su... _Suzume?_"

The dying girl tried to answer back but all that came out was more blood, spewing out of her mouth like a small geyser. Edie quickly ran over to her side, screaming her name in horror. She covered the wound on Suzume's throat and immediately began medical treatment as tears swelled in her eyes.

"Come on Suzume! You can't die on me!"

Her hand reached out to caress her elder sister's cheek with a faint smile. Edie touched her hand, pressing it against her cold cheeks.

"It's okay!" She breathed with a faint smile that showed she didn't even believe her own lies. "It's okay... You're going to be fine, just fine... I'm going to heal you, o-okay? I swear, I won't let you---"

"_*Wake up.*_"

"W-What? Suzume, I-"

"Wake up, Nee-San!!"

A strong gasp of air and a sudden rise from the stone concrete she lay upon. Edie took in her surroundings as she found she was the one laying in a puddle of blood that seemed to stem from her own throat judging by the mess of red on her chest. The girl glanced between her hands soaked in this same warm substance before looking over at Suzume, who was alive and well fussing over Edie.

"Suzume? Suzume, you're okay! You're... _You're okay?_" She didn't understand. Just seconds ago their roles were reversed. Was she having hallucinations from the horror of seeing her only friend slaughtered like roadkill? No, she needed to snap out of it for Suzume. On the brink of death and here was her only hope dreaming away like some sort of---

"Nee-San, you was under a genjutsu! That bad man cut you and used some kinda jutsu but luckily you saved yourself with your medical ninjutsu!!" Suzume explained, the mention of the 'bad man' adding salt to her tone. Edie went from a relieved smile to an almost fake one. Yes, that's right... Her 'medical ninjutsu' saved her and let it stay that way.

"Oh, right, I see..." She muttered, climbing to her feet. The girl looked like she'd just enjoyed a live animal for dinner with all the blood around her neck. She needed to get a wash as soon as possible. But for now, there was the worry of the thief.

"Did he get away?"

"_*No he didn't.*_"

The girls turn around to face the thief himself who was standing by the parallel edge of the building with a pig-mask on his face, a black hoodie and other dark attire. He was juggling the lady's purse in his one hand with the other casually in his pocket.

"_*Now you know about me, I've got to shut you both up...*_" He revealed, forming a handsign in his hand. 
​


----------



## Olivia (Jun 4, 2014)

*Kirisaki Shinkō*
*Mission: Another Picture!

*I was too shocked to respond. I couldn't believe that Edie had actually taken a photo of that man. Seeing it just made me want to throw up, as I couldn't believe I even got close enough to him for that sort of thing to develop. It was completely my fault, but I also knew that it was probably one of Edie's schemes from the start.

Then she made her next threat. Dropping it off at the Kibō church? NO! Well, if Kitty-san were still a nun then she'd probably be proud to see that I was 'growing up', but Kira would surely catechize me! There is no way I'd be able to escape his constant judging of my character! There had to be something that I had to do.

I wondered what the best way to make her stop would be. Even if I just ignored her she'd send the picture anyways because she'd think it's amusing, so was there another way how to avoid it? Well, she thinks everyone else around her to be peasants, so maybe if I made her think such slights were 'peasantry' then she would be forced to stop!

"Okay that's fine, send it off I don't care."

I said first. I knew that this sort of response would catch her attention, which is exactly what I wanted. Looking away from her, trying to trudge through memories, I found the perfect one and a smile came across my face. I knew the perfect way how to make her wish she never took that picture.

"Besides shouldn't you be more ashamed of yourself? You're just like that peasant Ryoko. Taking pictures of other people in embarrassing situations, such a peasant like thing to do. To take pictures of other peoples misfortune...Queens like yourself can just know how peasantry a peasant is right? So why stoop down to the level of a peasant. Unless you're a peasant in queen's clothing?"

I knew I overused the word peasant, and my bait should have been obvious to most people, but this was Edie. She was as dense as a brick and no smarter than a seagull. Just as quickly as she can start a fuss is as quickly gullible she should be to situations, thus I figured my words would affect her in some way, hopefully resulting in the tearing of the photograph.

Regardless we found Kei in almost no time, which had been talking to a green haired man. Kei just stared at me for what seemed like hours, all the while the green haired man spoke in the background. I was so focused on Kei though because I wanted to make sure she didn't think of me weirdly, but I knew for a fact that she probably did. I mean, who the hell wears a bright pink bunny suit?

?I respect all the choices you make in your life?Please be happy?But as well be safe??

I knew this attitude was going to annoy Edie, as she earlier exclaimed that Kei was 'boring'. But that wasn't my concern, my concern was that she completely believed that I liked wearing this suit! I didn't want to be thought as some girl that wore bunny suits to attract the gaze of men! No! Nervously I started to say:

"You've got it wrong Kei, I-" But I was completely interrupted when Kei yelled: ?He?s getting away!?

Off she ran, and I followed. Although we garnered attention as we ran after the black haired man, mainly due to my bunny-suit, if we didn't chase him now he would give us the slip, and then we would never figure out the full details of what he did. But didn't this road look familiar? Not being a citizen of Fuzengakure made the layout all confusing.

I watched as the black haired man ran up the stairs of a dark building. We continued to chase him up the stairs and into the door that he ran into. It was obvious he knew that he was being followed now, but we had no choice. Upon arriving to the room that he ran into, I swung the door open and saw a familiar setting, and a familiar face sitting on the couch drinking tea. He had run back to the clients' room, he returned home!

?Welcome back! My honeybon just returned but he came in like a hurricane saying he needed to use the bathroom. Did you find anything? I'm assuming he just stayed home late at work.? 

I was at a loss for words. Now would be a good time for Edie to speak up, because I, and I doubted Kei, really had the audacity to tell her the truth. To tell her that her husband had been going to the bunny-bars, touching the girls and doing god knows what else there. Regardless, being in such an outfit, I thought it best to keep quiet. 
​


----------



## Kei (Jun 4, 2014)

_[The Small Flame of Fuzenkagure; Kyo Minami]
[Liquid Time Event]
[Understanding Arc]
[Part One; Elders]_​

It was a trip of a lifetime, and yet Kyo couldn?t care less about it. The constant buzzing on the radio and the TV tired him, he understood the importance of them, but for once he wished that they would be silent about it. There was a lot of other interesting happening out there in the world, but they had to focus on the exams in which some of them wouldn?t return home. The early morning sun that was once a relaxing sign, started to remind Kyo how much time he had left.

Kyo bathed in the early morning sunlight, it was the only time where the members of his clan and family were active, but they were silent. Kyo watched as they walked around and did their chores, talk amongst each other, and relaxed. A small time where they would just all relax before the daily business of running a clan and a village came through and wrecks the relaxing atmosphere. 

?At night we get small amount of power from the moon, but it give us a different feeling, almost like eating imitation crab.? A familiar said nearing him on the bench, Kyo felt the person next to him sit down on the bench with the slight change of weigh, ?Nothing beats the feeling of the sun when it is first coming up.?

​

?Are you hungry?? Kyo asked looking over to the woman next to him, she smiled and nodded her head, ?I guessed talking about crab early in the morning, get the cooks to cook it for you.?

?But I love it when my son cooks it for me instead!? His mother wrapped her arms around him and pulled him into her, ?Don?t be so mean to me, cook me breakfast!?

Kyo struggled against her grasp, ?No way! Absolutely no way!? Kyo yelled at her but it wasn?t like he mind this, his mother?s hugs, it was something he had never was bothered about. It was just something she did, Kyo felt the grasp get tighter and he laughed a bit before pushing off a bit.

?After the family leaves.? Kyo explained as his mother looked at him, ?I?ll make a big meal for the both of us, promise.?

?Deal!?

Kyo watched as the brightest smile appeared on her face, and for a minute he thought of her as a child, not a strict person who was the current leader of the clan. Although as she smiled at him, he realized it has always been like that.

?Your aunt and uncle are supposed to come in first, but while we wait for them, let?s go see your cousin.?

?There is no paper work or anything you need to do??

?Nope not yet~?

?Alright then let?s go!?​
Kyo had a cousin that was extremely busy with work so they couldn?t come home for long periods of time. They practically lived and breathe their work, so it was the family thing to go and visit them. The last person who went to visit was his grandmother and that was just yesterday. Kyo got up from the bench and stretched his body.

?Go and check with the elders first Kyo, then meet me at the entrance.? She said, and before Kyo could even pout she just simply shook her head, ?No complaining, you are still a young head in training, and you need all the work to make you a well-respected clan member and a good leader.?

Kyo snorted before going off and trying to find the elders. The thought about starting the morning with talking to those old bags of bones gave Kyo a distasteful feeling in his mouth. All of them were old and set in their ways, and not just any way, but the Fennikkusu way. Before they were tamed and held down with responsibilities, basically a couple of mad dogs that believed that they still had bite. 

Kyo knocked on the old style wooden slide door where they usually talk, ?Who is it?? One of the old voices cracked

?It?s Kyo?? Kyo answered, ?I came here to ask a question??

?Ah, open the door then?? One of the other old voices hackled, Kyo opened the door and saw all six of them drinking tea in their old style kimonos. Kyo bowed his head before getting on his knee and leaned his head forward towards them.  ?Good morning Kyo??

?Good morning great elders.? Kyo said as he turned his head from the ground and nodded at them, ?I?m going to see cousin, I was wondering if there is any work that needed to before I go.?

?Mmmm?? The old woman who gently puffed her pipe leaned back in thought. Polaris was her name, a great aunt his and one of the elders that helped his mother with work and advice, ?Well?I?m glad that you came here first Kyo, it shows that you take clan responsibilities seriously, but with the chunin exams coming up I believe you shouldn?t push your body too hard.?

?I agree with Polaris, please don?t push yourself.? The next one to object to the idea of work was his other great aunt Yin said as she fanned herself, ?As much as I appreciate you coming here first, I wish you have a bit more fun with your youth.?

The other four nodded their head and Kyo took it as an official okay to leave the house. Getting up from his knee he gave the elders one last nod.

?Wait?Kyo!? Largo, his great uncle called out to him, Kyo turned his head, ?Remember?.For the sake of the clan and the village.?

Kyo nodded his head, ?For the sake of the clan?And village.?


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jun 4, 2014)

*Suzume|Genin|Konohagakure*

*[Konoha Detainment Facility, Konohagakure]*​

[Mission Impossible IX, Memories of Nee-San IV]​
"Hey! Can YOU HEAR ME YOU POOPIE HEAD!" Suzume's voice cut through the air like nails on the chalkboard bringing groans from other inmates that were trying to sleep. 

"Shut up you little bitch, before I break you in!"

"You shouldn't say that to little girls, BUT I AGREE SHUT UP!" 

"I'M TRYING TO SLEEP OVER HERE ALL OF YOU SHUT THE FUCK UP!"

"NO NEED TO BE SO LOUD YOU LOWLIFES, I NEED MY BEAUTY SLEEP!"

The guard from earlier slammed the door open and stormed into the room, "What is it that you want, you little ingrate." is asked with a hand wrapping into her blonde lock. Suzume starts to cry a bit as he pulled her head from the wall. If she was wearing makeup right now, it'd been all over her and her binds. "I-I have to go to the potty...I'll use the bucket.. I just need to go really, really BAD!" is exclaimed.

The guard's stern gaze fell, "I have to go and get another guard." is stated while he let her go. He couldn't unchain her alone. Safety reasons. "I'll be a good girl, I promise! I gotta go real bad!" is replied while she gave the best puppy dog eyes she could. The guard bit his lip, "Fine, do not try me girly." is demanded. Pulling a large ring of keys off his belt he  goes to the first lock and opens it. One by one all seven are opened and he starts to pull the chains from the girl. Coil by coil the chains start to fall free until finally Suzume feels the draining of the tags pull from her body. A wide sweet grin slips across her features, "Thank you poopie head San!" is exclaimed as the grin turned evil. 

-BING!-

The man's eyes widen as the girl's knee met his groin. Bounding to her feet she pushed him over and darts to the door, "I'm coming Kuriyama San and Entitled San!" is exclaimed as she fired into the hallway.

-*PING*-

Suzume's head snaps to the left as the Billy club slammed off her face forcing her to fall to a slump in front of the cell's door. "Where do you think you are going detainee?" a large, almost too large of a man asks. Ugly as sin and just as tall the mountain of a man spat a wad of Bazooka Joe to the ground before sliding his weapon back into it's holder. Reaching down he pulls the girl up by an arm. "You're going to regret trying to break out again. is calmly stated as he tossed her up and onto his shoulder. "Let me go you big gorilla!" is yelled. She repeatedly beats his back with her fist as he walked her back into the cell. Strolling up to the guard still rolling in pain he punts the man up by the gut and snags him from the air, "As for you, you're going to be having a meeting with me." is stated before he tossed him out the door. 

With a short drop Suzume hits the ground with a thud as the man weaved a series of hands seals. His hand flashes blue while she bolts back to her feet. But she stops short of her attack as the man's index finger landed on her forehead. A blue hue lights up with the script on the flat of her head that were on the seals that were used to bind her. "You free to move about you cell now, that seal won't come off unless I remove it. is stated as he turned picked the dropped keys up and started to walk away. Panting Suzume falls to the ground. The tags were bad, but having a seal emblazon on your skin was ten times worse. Her eyes fall hollow and she fades into darkness. "Nee-San.."~

*-Three Week Prior, Kirigakure-*

The man spoke and it was a bad joke playing over and over again. Suzume's brow furrowed and she stepped between Edie and the creep that stole the woman's purse while he started to form hand seals. "Only cowards hide behind petty tricks like Genjutsu." Suzume stated pulling a hand to her hood. Grabbing it by the edge she pulled it down over her eyes and closed them shut. 

_"Remember Suzume, Genjutsu is all about the power of the mind. Most Genjutsu use a visual stimulus to enact it. If that is so, simply keep your eyes closed, Or focus on some pain you can inflict on yourself. But there are also cases of Sound and other means in activating the Jutsu. If that happens you have to trust you instincts as well as try and focus on some pain if you can. 

If all else fails Suzume, and you think that you are in a Genjutsu look for what they miss or over exaggerate. Short of the Sharingan, most Shinobi regardless of skill can't make perfect illusions..._

Suzume takes a deep breath, the man had Ninja tools. She just had to focus on them. While the man continues to form seals Suzume breathes. He was going to try and end this as quickly as he could. But Suzume fires from Edie just before he could form his last Seal and activate his technique.

A flash of steel cuts across the ground as Suzume cleaves a large portion of the roof the man was standing. With a rumble the thief is forced to catch himself as the pint sized building slayer leapt at him. 


"This is Sparta!" 

"I'll never allow you to hurt my NEE-SAN again!" is roared as Suzume jumped down with the man sword drawn at the ready. ~


----------



## Olivia (Jun 4, 2014)

*Kirisaki Shinkō*
*Ch**unin Exams: Clashing Titans

*To  Kirisaki's surprise, a wooden like doll emerged from a cloud of white  smoke, crashing into the ground. Was it just a decoy? Maybe. It no  longer had a head but something seemed off. The man was using chakra  threads just as she had been, but he hadn't revealed the nature as to  why. The fact that there was a headless doll lying in front of her  proved her earlier suspicions. He had chakra threads because he was a  puppeteer. The headless puppet leaped towards Kirisaki, cackling and  shaking, with blades perching outside of its extended left arm, rotating  at a tremendous rate. Despite the nun being faster than the  white-haired boy, the puppets speed had been faster than her. That was  because the wooden doll weighed less than she did and was being  controlled by an outside force.

Landing  on the ground, Kirisaki had enough time to propel herself to the left,  pushing herself off of her back foot. The puppet swerved as per the  puppeteer's commanded with his manipulative fingers, nicking the back of  her left bicep. The wooden doll continued to twirl towards her, and in a  move of desperation, Kirisaki turned around and grabbed the puppet's  left arm, as the rotators tore her hand apart. Blood and fragments of  her finger bones flew across the forest's green ground ground,  glistening from the forests flames in the background. Kirisaki groaned  in pain, but not before placing all five fingers onto its left arm. As  the puppet and the girl fell from mid-air she kicked off its torso  vertically, and swung her mangled hand down. Due to chakra strings she  attached, it brought the puppet down to the ground with enough force to  rip off its left arm.

But  Kirisaki knew this couldn't be the end of it, and she couldn't pull a  stunt like that again. Her right hand could no longer be manipulated, so  it would be impossible to reuse any chakra strings. But that didn't  stop Satoshi as the remains of the left arm shot a valley of senbon  towards the blonde-haired girl. Having no other way to dodge, the  falling girl brought out her needle sword and swung it in front of  herself, deflecting a few of the senbon, while the rest became lodged in  her forearm. Upon landing the remains of the puppet rose from the dead  and sprung up behind her, holding each of her limbs except for her left  arm in place, and stretching them beyond belief. 

Kirisaki  groaned as her limbs felt like they were tearing apart. The metal  blades from the torso of the puppet emerged and surrounded Kirisaki,  almost as extra insurance to make sure she doesn't move. Even though her  left arm had been free, due to the torso blades it was hard to  manipulate without receiving cuts near the shoulder-blade. As the puppet  held her in place down came the white-haired boy from the trees, with a  smile so malicious you would see an image of his smile next to  "malicious" in the dictionary. Kirisaki wondered why he had decided to  show himself, for when he threw chakra strings onto each of her limbs.  The puppeteer burst out into a villainous laugh, one that felt full of  accomplishment, as if he had won.

The  white-haired boy extended his thumb, index, middle, and ring finger  away from each other, causing the limbs of the puppet to stretch and  dislocate Kirisaki's joints. A feat like this wouldn't have been  possible, or at least efficient, far away, so it made sense for him to  jump out now, but he made one fatal mistake. Satoshi didn't bother  further restricting Kirisaki's left arm, so when he threw a chakra  string towards it she decided to intercept it and throw her own chakra  string to his. Gritting her teeth from the pain she was receiving, and  the pain she was about to receive, she sent her lightning element  through the chakra thread, which coursed through both her and Satoshi's  body.

Since  she was prepared for shock she naturally had better resistance to the  lightning element, and got back to her senses a half a second sooner  than Satoshi. Despite only being a half a second, that half a second was  all she needed. She arched her left arm backwards and used her  Lightning Palm technique to break through the puppet and into her right  arm. The force of the blast freed her arm from the puppets grasp. Now  with both her arms freed she pointed her hands towards Satoshi, once  again using Lightning Palm but with both hands to blast him directly.  Regaining his senses, the marionette controller maneuvered his fingers  adjacently towards himself, loosening the puppets grip on the girl as  the puppet's remaining limbs came flying in front of Satoshi, blocking  the incoming attack. Due to him disjointing the  puppet Kirisaki now had  enough wiggle room to get free, slipping from the large metal blade  surrounding her. But with a snicker the white-haired boy flicked his  left index finger, causing a vault on the left leg of Doru to open,  spitting out a smoke bomb which enveloped the two.

Kirisaki  instinctively pulled a kunai from her pouch and tied a wire to the end  of it, lodging it securely into the ground. After finishing her  preparations she decided it was best to stay still, waiting for his  counter attack. Despite both being in the smoke, he had the advantage  because whatever movement he head that wasn't from his puppet he knew  would have been her, while on the other hand Kirisaki wouldn't know if  rustling sound of movement was coming from the puppet or the puppeteer,  so it would be best to try and hide in the smoke until she could  counterattack. The cackling dismembered puppet could be heard  regathering, as the shine of blades extruded the body. Once put back  together Satoshi didn't waste a single moment, pushing his middle finger  forward the puppet race on forward. The puppet raged inside the black  cloud of smoke, as every time it would dance its way through the doll  would manage to slice a part of her body. On her shoulder, leg, back,  she kept being cut away, but despite this she stayed very still.

Despite  either not being able to see well in the cloud of smoke, Satoshi was  slowly but surely figuring out Kirisaki's exact position as the puppet  cut and slashed her skin apart. Finally when he realized her exact  location he sent the puppet directly towards her. Knowing if she did  nothing now the puppet would cut her in half, the nun pulled out her  needle sword, and threw the elongated needle into the puppets direction.  Satoshi, hearing the sound of the needle sword going towards the  puppet, lowered his left index finger, making it twirl and evade to the  left. Due to being thrown at an angle, the two-foot sword eventually  lodged itself high into a tree nearby, laying stiff at a forty-five  degree angle. In retaliation, Satoshi brought the puppet to Kirisaki's  former position she was gone. 

Instead  the movement he was now feeling was a rain of needles, as they rained  down onto the puppet. Feeling them reach all the way to his feat, he  decided it was time to jump out. Satoshi  jumped out of the black smoke  and noticed Kirisaki lunging at him from the right. Knowing that that  she wasn't using any chakra nor weapons and simply taijutsu he decided  it would take too long for Doru to arrive and protect him, so he'd just  have to deal with her in close proximity. Kirisaki's momentum from the  body flicker carried her fist forward towards Satoshi, but since Satoshi  was able to react in time he dodged her incoming attack by stepping to  the right, and grabbed her by the arm, tossing her off into the air. He  then manipulated his index and ring finger up, and the puppet followed,  flying into the air chasing after the defenseless Kirisaki.

As  Kirisaki flew she had figured there was only one shot to take down the  puppet, and this was it. She reached her left hand up and grabbed onto  what seemed to only be air, but in fact had been a thin wire connecting  from her needle sword all the way to the kunai she lodged down at the  ground. Swinging in place at a forty-five degree angle, she let go and  threw herself down towards the incoming flying puppet. Cocking her fist  up and allowing gravity to strengthen her dissent,  she brought it down  into the puppets torso, which cut her hand due to to the massive blades  inside. Crashing down to the ground, Kirisaki used the puppet as a  landing pad to break her fall, and looked up to the white-haired  puppeteer. 

It  was strange, very strange the tranquility, dark pools of green met the  clear waters of blue. The two combatants met one another gaze while  they took their final attacks. From hell the clacking of wood echoed  from the puppet as the scythe is lifted of it's confines dropping  splintered wood and shards of metal in it's rotation. From the Heaven  the lightning  bolt fell cutting the air in it's wake and drawing dust  into it's vacuum. In a final, titanic clash the very air is painted a  crimson hue and blood is sewn into the ground in a crescent arc. Mouths  open in pain, dry for words as flesh shudders and rolled. Scarlet waters  flow from channels of flesh while steel vipers write their way deeper  into the bodies of both warriors. Intestines shake and bowls shudder  while blood and bile flowed.
​


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 4, 2014)

*Shinkurou Kengo*

_The Land of Waves is not a place for surfing lessons III_​
"Goddammit! Dude, that was scary! I almost peed mah pants." I say as we walk past a part of forest while walkin? along a path that leads to tha top of a hill. If ya wonder what happened after our lil meeting with that blue-haired babe, let?s just say that mah unlimited love forced her ta retreat."I think she was more scared of you than you of her gun. She didn?t seem like the kind to go ambushing foreigners just out of pleasure. There?s something fishy with that chick."is what my partner says but I couldn?t give a darn about it, seriously those eyes, those lips, that marvelously squeezable ass. Hey don?t look at me like that, I am just sayin?the truth! Pervert? Yeah, maybe I?m a pervert but i recommend ya ta talk shit when ya see me talking about Raku like this, until then, the weirdo is ya. 

"I think I can see somthing. Is that the house?"I ask pointing forward as mah one-eyed friend looks in front an djust nods, apparently he relaxed a bit after the encounter with that gal"So, Raku. I get that ya know who tha client is?"I was curious about that fact. He was in bad mood ever since we received the letter and when escaping from tha bullets he also hinted at the client bein? tha troublesome type so, i would like ta confirm if this job is even worth tha effort...Not like I can complain, anyway I?ll end up doing it. It took a few minutes more to reach the building. As far as I can tell, this place is a sty, and something tells me I have seen it somewhere before....Just can?t remember where...



Raku immediately opted for knocking the door, we waited some moments but nothing. He tried a second time but the result was the same, no one attended; it was right then that I saw this guy, for the first time since I know him, losing his cool and kicking the goddamn door knocking it down while entering "Stupid bag of bones,  I know you are here!"he said looking around, I entered just a moment later. Then I saw it there, lyin?on tha floor while scrtaching his heinous butt and in nothing but his underclothes, a dirty old man was apparently skimming through magazine.

"Y-you...don?t tell me..."I let out in shock and Raku just looked at me with a raised eyebrow. I can?t believe it, I juts can?t! There?s no way that this could be happenin?. How? When? Inconceivable, simply inconceivable!! "I can?t believe it...this is not possible...isn?t that..."i say, indeed as ya can tell, I have no words ta describe tha scene before me"Hey Shin, something wrong? Do you know him by any chance?"he questions me kinda worried about mah state."Huh? What do you want, brats?"

"Isn?t that... THE LIMITED EDITION OF _My Beautiful Kunoichi Mag_!!???, I thought it was discontinued pretty early but ta find such a treasure in this kinda dump!" I said and immediately went over to where tha strange old man was as I took the magazine and started ta engrave in mah brain each of the pages. To think that the day where I could be able to see this edition of mah favorite model magazine had arrived, now i can die in peace.

"I don?t know who the hell you are, little prick but it?s always a pleasure to meet fellow readers."

"Right, right...WOAH!! THIS SHOT IS HOT! Never thought Magoi Rika would allow this kinda shots ta be taken, and in this position even more!!"

"Of course, me neither but she is the kind to always surprise the fans. Personally I prefer Fuuma Hisaya-chan, yeah the Yamato Nadeshiko type are always the best."

"True, but mah favorite is definitely Nanamiya Chiaki-chan. Big boobs, red hair and this feelin?that no matter what color her hair may be she would look awesome and sexy."

"Oh, you do have a good taste for women, kid. Decided, I will take you as my disciple."Huh? Disciple? what the heck is thisold man talkin? ?bout? It?s not like I wanna learn anything from him. Or so I thought until he went over to a closet and opened the doors. Yeah, definitely those doors are....those doors are the gates towards heaven"This is something only my disciples can have access to, my magazine collection!!"there it is, the greatest collection of magazines made for the enjoyment of the real men among men that I have ever seen.

"Oh master!! I-I don?t feel like I am ready for such a honor"is let out while kneeling, worshipping the great collection"Don?t be silly, young grasshoper. I?m sure that soon you will be skimming through all of these. "he said with shiny and confident eyes that only strengthened mah will. I don?t know who this old man is or what his name is but he definitely is someone worth following!!

"STOP IT ALREADY!! AND YOU GO TO GET SOME CLOTHES GEEZER!!"
---------------------------------------
Minutes later we were all sitting in tha living room of the house. Both me and the old man have enormous bumps on our heads courtesy of Yagami Raku. Seriously i can?t understand how this bastard doesn?t get aroused  like the rest of normal guys. I look at mah master, he looks kinda cool with those black clothes on him, he also has a scarf and glasses on him. There?s a cigarrete in his mouth.



"So what was it you wanted, old man?"Raku asked and I just wanna know from where do they know each other, he never told me he had such a wondaful friend."C?mmon Raku-kun, that?s pretty rude.You haven?t seen your beloved teacher for five years and this is the first thing you say?"wait what? Raku?s teacher?! Dude, why is it that this bastard even gets tha best teachers while I got a crazy asshat like Takashi-sensei?

"Go to the point, geezer."

"Fine, fine. It?s a pretty easy task. I want you two to save this country..."

"From what?"

"From a certain organization, an organization which may have a link with _that man_. it?s name is Konoyo no jigoku"

Kono-what? The hell is that? Some kinda poisonous food? I stare at Raku, his face suddenly darkened as he was uncomfortably silent for a moment but then a very creepy, and i mean CREEPY smile crossed his face"Fine, we accept but if it?s true and _that person_ is involved, the price will be doubled, geezer."

"You sure became a greedy brat."

I?m completely lost here.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jun 5, 2014)

*Chūnin Exams|Akane*

*[Forest of Death; Konohagakure]​*​
[Chūnin Exams XXXVIII, Hell on Earth II]​

Laying on her stomach, Akane's eyelids rolled under their heavy weight as her animal like instinct spurred her to awaken. Slowly her eyes fluttered then crack open. Deep, foggy pools of red haze over as they move about the forest. Swallowing hard Akane tastes the bitterness of her own blood before coughing it out in a mist. Barely able to move at all, she pulled her gaze toward her feet. There standing with fangs and claws bared was a very unrecognizable Akaya. His clothing rustled as massive amounts of Chakra flowed up about him, it was then that the scent hit her. It was frightening, yet strangely soothing at the same time. It was the scent coming off the Two Tailed Beast and it was so monstrously feral.

Akane could identify with that anger, with that pain. Swallowing again she allowed her head to rest against the forest floor. Sayaka's Blood Needles had done some damage and now her blood was seeping into her lungs. Slowly Akane was starting to drown in her own fluids. Her eyes start to go blank as they close. In the chaos of Akaya awakening, Mizuirono had pulled herself to her feet and slowly made her way over to Akane. Ropes dragged Kunai behind the injured wolf and it was through sheer willpower alone that she trekked from the tree she was almost broken on to her sister. A short, stiff snort escapes the wolf as it collapsed next to Akane. "I'm here Akane" is barely spoken above a whisper as she lay her snout across the back of the young girl's neck.

It was a small trick that put both girls at ease when the were younger and scared. ~

_-Eleven Years Ago, The Swamplands_

"Com' on Akane. You no 'urry Ah leaf you 'ere." {Come on Akane. If you don't hurry it up, I'll leave you here.} a young white headed boy of about seven states as he bounded from one log to another. Behind him, a even younger girl, around five, with deep red eyes and fiery red hair runs after him. "Dat no fair big brudder!" {That's not fair big brother!} the girl yelled as the village the were leaving slowly vanished into the dense shrubbery of the swamps. Landing on a floating log the boy began to walk it in the water as if he was some lumber jack. A grin scrolled across his face as he kicked the end he was on down, making it stand on end. 

Crossing his arms, after leaping atop it, as the soaked wood held in the air he looked down on his little sister, "Dis whole bayou, dis place be 'ome sis, we come 'n' go as we do." {This whole swamp is our playground. We can come and go as we please.} is declared as he kicked off the log as it fell back into the swamp's murky waters. The boy lands next to Akane and puts an arm around her shoulder. A big goofy grin spreads across his face as he pulled her into his side, "Hisao, w'ere we go?" {Hisao, where are we going?} is asked as he pointed deeper into the glades of the swamp. "A place dat dad show meh." is replied as the two started to walk. 

Wet ground squished underfoot as they made their way into the swamps. "Wat if dad find dat we gon?" {What if dad finds out that we left?} Akane asks and the boy shrugged his shoulders. "Dad, he ah Seeker. He find us no time, dat mean dat we 'ave to stay on de move." {Dad is a Seeker. He'll find us in no time, that is why we have to stay in the move.} Hisao quickly replies as he pulled a branch out of their way. Being a Seeker in training himself, Hisao was learning the ins and outs of the Swamp layout. Soon it'd be his job to help track and capture or kill criminals that may try to use the Swamp as a hideaway. Akane would start learning the Swamp in a year, so he was more or less giving her a leg up for when she becomes a Huntress and gains a Ninken. 

Walking deeper into the wetlands he activates his Bestialgan. "We dun 'ave to be careful sis. Dis place it git more dangerous de further you go in." {We have to be careful sis. This place gets a lot more dangerous the deeper you go.} is stated. Akane walked closely to her bother and pulls a hand to her face. Forming a single seal she too activates her Bestialgan as she hasn't learned to do it without the seal yet. Grabbing a poisonous snake, Hisao throws it from them as they walk. "Dun no go 'n' git scared naw. Ah dun gon take care us both." {You don't have to be scared though. I'll take care of both of us.} is stated. Akane grinned. She just loved it when she and Hisao spent time together. Even if most of the time they were sneaking away from home to live off the land.

Walking, Hisao stops and points to a small brush. On it were berries and other assorted flowers. Akane reaches for one. but gets her hand slapped back. "Dat no gud to eat sis. Dat bad." {That isn't any good to eat. It's poison.} is stated. Pulling a berry free he takes a deep smell, then puts it under Akane's nose. "Smell dat?" is asked. Akane tilts her head. But takes a long deep breath. "Ah no smell nothin'." is replied. Hisao rolled his lips, then pulled a small box from his front pocket. Popping the lid he shows Akane a Blue Berry. "Smell dis." is stated. The girl does and grinned she loved blue berries. 

"Dere ah smell o' no gud on dis wan." {This one doesn't smell right.} is stated as he waved the poisonous berry back under her nose. Akane tilts her head, but smells again, "Ah no gud smell?" is asked. She was very confused.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jun 5, 2014)

*Ren Houki, Without Sense I*

The cave hadn't been that bad at first, but as Ren delved deeper inside, his sight quickly disappeared. When he initially entered, the light from the outside still leaked in, highlighting the walls which he used to prop himself. It hadn't occurred to him, however, that Kyoudo had carefully planned the timing of the exercise. By the time he'd been inside for thirty minutes, it was already night outside. The light which the Houki had grown reliant on faded away, melting away into the darkness and the boy found himself lost in a dark cave. 

_"This isn't good."_

Ren formed a handseal with one hand, creating a ball of lightning beside him. The pearl cast a small hue of white across the walls, painting it a strange grey colour as it blended in with the natural shade of the rocks. It wasn't something he could sustain for long, but he could at least use it until he found a suitable hiding place inside the cave to stay in. From there, he could use it to try and kill some animals for food. He gave a sigh, placing a palm on his face. _"This is going to be a tiring few days. Why did I sign up for this?"_ He thought to himself, not yet fully comprehending the dangers of the Spirit Breaker Cave.

What the young talent of the Houki Clan did not realize was that he wasn't the hunter in this cave. He was the _hunted_ as, unbeknownst to him, various creatures around the cave had already caught sight of the light from his jutsu, drawn towards it like how a shark was drawn by the scent of blood.

---

The first attack had been from a tiger. Of what colour or size, he wasn't sure?the whole thing had happened too fast for his eyes to be able to discern any specific details about it, especially under the conditions of the cave. What triggered his alertness initially was a faint breath; a low growling sound which came from behind. Ren ignored it at first, deciding that he was just 'hearing things'. 

That's when the attack came.

It's footsteps had quickly changed gear from a quiet stalking to a full paced sprint, the beast's paws noisily pounding at the ground as it dashed towards Ren. As with most predators, the tiger aimed to strike from the blind spot, opening it's mouth as it prepared to bite down on the Houki's scrawny neck.

Instinctively, he reacted at the last second, leaping into the air just before it pounced, evading the lunge entirely. From the corner of his eye, just as his light pearl passed over the top of the tiger, casting it's envy onto it, Ren made out it's shape. It would have been a lie to say that he wasn't slightly afraid: under most circumstances, he would have been fairly certain he could take on a tiger with ease. But in the cave, he had no sight?there was no chance he could just throw kunai and even the accuracy of his jutsu would be greatly diminished. That left really only one other option: taijutsu, against a foe which felt far more at home in the pitch black than he did and one who was physically stronger to boot.


----------



## Vergil (Jun 5, 2014)

Kagami Rei

Did she feel guilty? Nope Not at all! Not in a million years. She didn’t even give one single solitary thought to Dante being cremated and the fact that she was partly responsible for killing him. 

Nope.

Nope

Kagami walked into a tree as she looked back at the direction where Dante was unceremoniously thrown into the flaming forest. She shook herself out of it by slapping her face a few times, then pouting as it really hurt! Kicking a stone she decided that this entire forest would be bought and then slashed and burned, to make way for a fun fair with ice cream and cakes and…..

Her stomach growled. She pulled out a sandwich from Dante’s lunchbox. Well, he wasn’t going to need it! Poor guy. Poor guy. She pulled out her mobile phone and sat on a rock.

“Hello, Daddy? Yeah I’m in the forest of death can you get a helicopter to come pick me…What? No….I…”

Kagami bit her bottom lip and stared off angrily.

“No! I told you I won’t! I’d rather just rot in here! You know what I’ll be fine! I’m going to make a hut and a spa and I’ll be queen of this stupid forest!” Kagami yelled and angrily pressed the disconnect button. Even now, he wouldn’t let it go.

Sitting on the rock she out towards the dark forest. It was approaching night time.

She was scared. She didn’t know anything about how to survive.

“This is it isn’t it? I’m going to die here.” Kagami said, tears falling from her face. She resolved that she would rather die than not be allowed her freedom – which was the most important thing to her. Here she was free – but the taste of this freedom was not sweet in the slightest. She huddled next to a tree and prayed for someone to rescue her.


----------



## Vergil (Jun 5, 2014)

Mion.

She thought, once more, about her life in Konoha. One girl stood out ? Kagami Rei. Such an enigma. Mion took pride in her observational skills and figuring out a person in record time, but this girl eluded her. Every time she would think she had her down, then she would do something to completely turn that assumption upside down. The most prominent one that she thought of was the sad sigh he used to get when looking at couples. 9/10 it would be a happy and hopeful one that would indicate dreams for the future, but every once in a while there would be a pained look on her face which was then accompanied by either incessant ranting or feats of incredible eating.

Blocking such thoughts would be good as her mouth filled with saliva. She?d never really appreciated cakes before but the cake buffet would be the place that her and Kagami would need periodically and catch up. Mion wondered if she missed Kagami or the cakes at this given moment.

It had been a week and her training was complete. Her feet were able to support her weight perfectly and she didn?t need to think about it. She reached the top of the forest and gazed out towards the horizon as the canopy of dark green trees provided a beautiful contrast to the blue and white sky. Not only that, but her survival skills had improved no end. She was no master at it but after a week, she wasn?t dead so she deemed that as a success.

The Church of Jashin was to the North of this forest. She would follow the river as far as she could to keep her water supply fresh. She had a packed lunch of meat wrapped in a large leaf and smiled wistfully as she ran up a tree and bounded towards her destination. Below, she saw the various things that would slow her down and even kill her. Beasts she had never seen before were the biggest hazard ? huge and lethal. It had taken her a week of training to be able to do this and certainly it would have only taken her half a day to get to the Church, however there was no way she could have survived on foot. She was having problem enough with the carnivorous birds that fancied some fast food. More than once she had to throw out poison tipped darts in order to defend herself. 

Eventually, the spire of the church was visible and she sighed in relief. A warm bath and a proper meal as well as some real medicinal supplies. And stress free sleep. That was the one she was looking forward to the most. Being on edge, especially in the final days when she had her meat supply, was not the best way to get a good rest. She dozed, a hour at a time only to be jerked awake by rustling. Sometimes it was warranted, other times it was a frog. Truth be told she was exhausted. The church was certainly not an easy life but it was a 5 star hotel compared to this. Even so, she contemplated going back ? perhaps to a less dangerous forest -  but certainly, she enjoyed her time there. 

Leaping through the air and landing gracefully on her feet and bended knee, Mion arrived at her destination. A familiar mist descended around her and she awaited her Sensei to give her further instruction.

*?This church is different. Learn from these people and discover the wrath of Jashin.?*

And like that he was gone, leaving Mion rubbing her forehead. Most of it was through extreme fatigue, the rest was through confusion. She would find out more about it later. Right now she was attempting to remember how to walk. Failing, she collapsed on the doorstep, the familiar symbol giving her comfort and peace and even though she was on the jagged steps, for the first time in a week, Mion slept soundly.


She awoke in a familiar position. Arms tied, toes barely touching the floor, stripped down naked and in a stone room with nothing but a solitary lightbulb, dangling from the ceiling.

?Who are you? How did you find this place??

Before she could answer she felt the sharp, yet oddly comforting sting of a whip on her back. She didn?t know whether to grimace or to smile. She was struck again. This man was a sadist.

?Mion. Sonozaki Mion. I?m from the church of Jashin in Konoha.? She said looking at the man. A face covered by a hood and the rest of him in a long red robe, typical of Jashin torturers. What she could see of his face was a black unkempt beard. And a smile.

She was struck again. And again.

Each time it brought her a sense of relief. She was home. Of course the whipping itself hurt but she was used to it and this man knew nothing of the technique of the Cardinal. Her flesh was stripped nearly to the bone on her ?Coming of age ceremony?

The prayers of Jashin flowed from her mouth, fluidly and without interruption, even whilst the sadist brought his whip down on her repeatedly, attempting to break her concentration. After a few minutes she was done and Mion smiled at her torturer as she was let down. Couldn?t they have done this after her bath ? it was really going to sting now. She couldn?t help a parting shot at the man.

?Try flicking your wrist more next time brother. You tend to get more power from that than anything else.? Mion bowed leaving a disgruntled man. ?You coming? I?d rather not explain what I?m doing wandering around the church.?

?Yeah?I?ll be there in a sec.? the man said as authoritatively as he could. As she closed the door behind her, she giggled a little as she heard the whip crack in the room. She must really have got to him, likely because she didn?t scream or beg even once. 

There were fresh robes on the seat outside the door which she promptly put on. There was a sharp sting on her back but aside from that it felt refreshing to put on clean clothes. She even took time to smell the fabric softener. This Church was a little more easy going than the one she was used to, still, what Sensei had said indicated that there was more than met the eye with this one. She looked down the hall to her left and saw some more similar looking rooms and a set of stairs leading up.

Walking up the stone steps lead up, rather bizarrely, into a classroom, filled with children. They turned to her in freakish unison. Class  must be boring ? she looked to the chalkboard and arched an eyebrow. Chakra nullifying?

?You were released?? the sensei asked. Mion?s curiosity got the better of her

?Somewhat. I set him on fire with a jutsu.? She said with a smile. He took the bait with a speed that she could not even register. She felt an incredible weakness all throughout her body as her chakra was drained from her. Mission accomplished ? now to get him from killing her.

?J-joke?.? She managed to whisper out, causing the man to let go. Unlike her torturer, he didn?t wear a hood and quite rightly too. He was a bit of all right he was. Hair that was dark with just a hint of red in it; lips that she thought would have her in ecstasy and a powerful jaw, which had just the right amount of stubble on it to make things?interesting down there. She shuddered at the thought ? even though she had never even kissed a man before her imagination was active enough and she would never deny to herself or anyone else that she had certain needs at times. Certainly this gentleman was going to need a little time in her mind.

?A dangerous joke young lady. I could have killed you by draining all of your chakra.? The man said staring at her and making her gulp a little. Silver penetrating eyes that made her wonder if he needed those powers at all, as her knees went a little.

?Jashin save me.? She thought before collecting herself.

?I live a little dangerously. The title on the chalkboard was something I hadn?t heard of, and given you were teaching it, I figured that you would certainly use it seeing as it was at the forefront of your mind.? Mion said unconsciously fixing her hair, though she wondered why. She had been in a forest for a week and no bath, something she was reminded of as her finger got caught in a snarl, ?ow??

The man smiled. Dimples. Wonderful, just make this man have a shining white aura emanate from him and be done with it. Her would be torturer came out of the door looking sheepishly at the pair, confirming Mion?s story

?So then you?re from a church of Jashin then. To be done with the interrogation so quickly can only mean that.? The man said, ?Ah apologies my name is Shinkichi Ato, most people call me Kichi-san. They think it sounds cute,?

Mion laughed, ?Yes, I suppose it does have an air of cuteness to it. I don?t think I could be so informal though, I think I?ll stick to Ato-sensei. Oh? Sonozaki Mion, of Konoha.? She bowed formally.

?Very rare to see a person with such manners. Of course that little lie that almost killed you is probably not the best etiquette. Still, you say you?re from Konoha hm? Tell me if you had to choose between the Church and Konoha, which side would you back??

?The church of course!? she sounded almost insulted by the question, ?The Church is everything to me. My entire being. If Jashin told me slit my throat then I would do so.?

?Very well. Kill yourself.? At Sensei said handing her a kunai. Without hesitation Mion grabbed it and plunged it towards her neck, only to have her hand stopped at the last second, just in time for it to trickle a little blood from her neck.

?My, I haven?t seen such dedication in years?perhaps even in generations. Well in that case, I have a mission for you of the utmost importance. But first?let?s get you into a nice warm bath shall we??

His hand rested on Mion?s shoulder and she sighed happily as she was lead upstairs.


----------



## LunarCoast (Jun 5, 2014)

Hatori Akarusa
Hell on Earth: Returning the favour​
The boy sits under the moon light observing his surroundings he had promised to serve as a sentry and would do so to the best of his ability despite darkness coming upon them it seemed that the fire had acted as a ward against predators that would had lurked within the shadows. He felt some how more comfortable in this light under the moon, maybe it was Aprils instincts acting up once more and again the slightest sight of a rodent almost sent him off again. Nights would never be the same, but at the very least it made life interesting.

April was strangely quite tonight she had been through a lot and so had he himself but it doesn't take him long to come to realize that she was instead maintaining silence out of fear and was instead focused upon a single location, then he heard the monumental sound of a a pained yell a voice he did not quite know. He turns his head to the two under the tree and frowns, he couldn't be in two places at once but right now this area seemed safe, still leaving those two here wounded seemed like a bad idea.

He looks up at April despite not liking this idea it seemed like the only option, "April I think it is best you stay here while I go investigate, you know the drill spot something dangerous go wake those two up as quickly as possible."

April refused to respond instead focused upon that sole point. Hatori sighs, "April... just make sure they are safe." Shaking his head he starts off at a modest pace eventually taking to the tree's. He was far safer up here, away from the predators below and better yet provided a vantage spot to catch prey! No... wait what was he thinking..

His thoughts snap back into place as he comes upon the sight of Akane, bloodied and lay upon the floor Hatori instantly comes to stand still to re-consider as far as he knew she had fought Ogama why was she getting into fights again? She was in no condition to continue like this, question was now who the hell was she fighting. He leaps down landing at her flank, his eyes wander to the boy for a moment as he checked her pulse, feeling a response his eyes glimmer with a brief moment of hope. "Still alive... Good." In this moment he came to realize the boy before him was different somehow, for one his chakra seemed visible forming something akin to a tail. What the hell was going on here?

Coming to realize the situation he pushed Akane over onto her back hoping to slow the bleeding and came to notice the needles at first he thought maybe this boy had done this but then he wasn't armed with such weaponry it seemed unlikely he was the cause and equally seemed battle worn. He looks at the wolf hoping to get a response from her companion, "Oi! Mizuirono what the hell is going on why is Akane hurt like this?!"

He raised from his knelt position the wolf seemingly having it's muzzle buried against Akane's back he felt uncomfortable as if Mizuirono was weeping. He draws his sword which flickers to life as a blue energy rushed down the blade to the hilt of his weapon and surged with chakra. Taking a look around, it seemed there was at least three others here and anyone of them could of commit this act. He could not allow Akane to die after what she had done for him, she saved him once before and he couldn't stand by and let her die. His eyes scanned across everyone but out of them all the one that stood out most was merely the boy who appeared to be taking on the manifestation of something beyond his comprehension, even Ogama didn't make him feel this uncomfortable, maybe this is what had April spooked?

Needless to say he trusted not any one of them, and until he got a explanation any and all of them might be a threats.


----------



## Laix (Jun 6, 2014)

_*GOOD MORNING KONOHA
*_ 









*


*
"Good morning citizens of Konoha, I'm Kate Okata and it's currently eight minutes past nine. Our top story today - Dr. Yui Kuriyama has been released from prison for which it appears she was mistakenly incarcerated.  We managed to catch up with Mr. Nakano for a comment on this development."

The scene is taken to outside the Nakano Mansion where a suit-clad handsome blonde surrounded by dozens of unidentifiable security guards with a microphone held to his mouth.

"There is strong evidence to suggest that Dr. Kuriyama was impersonated by an associate of the person who impersonated the Land of Iron diplomat. In collaboration with Ryoko Hyūga, the two staged a prison rescue of their accomplice while the real Dr. Kuriyama remained incarcerated. This is a mistake on the part of myself and the government and I would like to take this opportunity to apologise profusely to Dr. Kuriyama. Thank you."

Natsu ushers away the camera and returns inside his mansion with his guards forming an impenetrable wall behind him. The scene returns to the morning news desk where Kate continues reading the news. She shuffles her papers before laying them down, resting her hands on the desk.

"In other news, the second round of the Chūnin Exams has come to an end with the winners of the 'Capture the Flag' round revealed to be Ren Houki and a man known as Taneda. However, everyone is talking about the unidentified contestant known as Ogama who was engaged in a heated battle with the two over the flag. We take you now live outside the Forest of Death arena where our own Himiko Sasegawa is on the scene! Himiko, to you."

The scene morphs to outside great fence of the Forest of Death where two exhausted genin emerge to scores of cheers and laughter with the flag clutched in their hands. Before they could even take a step further, a mob of reporters flies to them like a moth with a light. There's journalists from all countries, from Kumogakure to Kirigakure but its Konoha's own Himiko Sasegawa that manages to shove her microphone the furthest in.

_"Ren! Ren! Who is this 'Ogama' and what do you know about him!?"
"Hey! Taneda! You know anythin' about Ogama?"
"Who is this Ogama?"
"Ogama? Who is Ogama?"
"Good morning citizens of Sunagakure. I'm here live at the Forest of Death where..."
"I'm Himiko Sasegawa, bringing *YOU* Konoha the *ANSWERS* to this Ogama...!"
"Kumogakure citizens everywhere are asking why a certain man denied their genin any chance of..."
"It's very unfortunate for Iwagakure seeing as..."
"Fuzen officials are asking plenty of questions in what is to be seen as..."
"Is it true that Ogama is a government spy?"
"Does Ogama have links to Sunagakure? That's the rumour going around."
"It's the White they should be looking at!"
"Taneda! What's your surname? Why so mysterious?"
"Ren Houki, is Ogama your brother?"
_​


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jun 6, 2014)

*Taneda*
The Forest of Death

The Chuunin Exams; Capture the Flag Part XI

----------​
_“And if my nature wants the germ that grows,
 towering towards the heavens like the mountain pine, 
sheltering multitudes. I stand not high, that may be, but alone.”_
-Cyrano​
_A time prior, in Konohagakure..._

It was no coincidence that Hida Yoshitsune lived not far from the Hida Clan compound in Konoha himself. The Hida were a proud, though traditional Clan that specialized in close quarters combats. They were known to produce veritable mountains and had come to be known not only for their ability to wield large tetsubos, axes, onos, and other large scale weapons well in combat, but also for their tempers, and ability to sneak and hide.

Among them, Yoshitsune was an anomaly.

Born with the unique ability to gauge any sort of mathematical figure with a glance and perform complex mathematical equations in his head, the boy boasted not only a strong mind, but a very protective mama bear because of this. Having always been teased by his cousins for his oddly scrawny appearance and need to stay inside, Yoshitsune never truly outgrew his mother's overprotectiveness, or his desire to please his father. And for this reason, his underground complex was sculpted not far from the Hida Clan grounds in Konoha.

As a result, when Taneda is oftentimes by himself, when his sensei is ironically enough away from home, he will more than often find himself in the company of the Hidas, with their silent anger, traditional bearing, and snap decision for having a raucous good time when the time for work is over and play must begin.

Hida Daikaji was the younger cousin of Yoshitsune, a chuunin of little repute besides his ability to swing a tetsubo. And on many of the afternoons Taneda found himself alone, Dai would keep him company, though just as often might bully the young man. However, the single most important piece of information that he'd ever been given by the abrasive youth, which he'd repeatedly hammered into the strange intellectual's mind was...

_"Anyone asks? Say you're a Hida. We're tough, strong, and besides that know how to keep a secret. I may bust your chops but you're not so bad for a bookworm, Taneda-kun. So yea, anyway asks, you're one of us, you get it?"_

--------------​Taneda stood motionless as the questions bombarded him and he began to take away small bits of information from what each reporter's statement inferred. His mind was working furiously in order to properly parse and store all of the sensory data he was receiving, but he wasn't doing too poor a job of it.

Closing his eyes, he massaged the bridge of his nose under his glasses as he closes his eyes, willing his headache to go away. 

"We would suggest that you direct any questions about this Ogoma to exam officials; any information that we might have known was clearly displayed throughout the exams as we discussed it post-encounter. We find it highly unlikely that the man would be Ren Houki's brother; currently rating this outcome at a 1.3% chance."

He tried his best to crane his neck to see if his sensei was anywhere to be found in the crowds about. He knew the man had a lot of work to do, but it was just like him to surprise Taneda with an appearance here. Still, it wasn't a good idea to get too hopeful.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jun 6, 2014)

*Ren Houki, Capture the Flag XXI*

Ren tiredly opened the fence, worn out from the journey back to the fences. The sudden change in scenery made him blink a little; much like the sensation of being blinded by light after emerging from a dark cave. In contrast to the Forest of Death, the area outside of it felt like a completely different world. Though, before he had the opportunity to appreciate it, a swarm of reporters moved in, drawn towards them like moths to a flame.

At this point, the last thing he wanted to do was answer questions about Ogama. His brain was barely processing the questions being asked, and they came out more like buzzing sounds than actual spoken words to him. On top of that, he barely knew anything about the man they asked him about...

"What are we, invisible?" Izumi grumbled to Makoto, walking along just behind Taneda and Ren.

Makoto gave a sigh, patting Izumi lightly on the back. "It's unfortunate, Izumi-san, but in the end we're just side characters." He said wistfully, which earned him a weird stare from the sniper.

"What does that even _mean_?"

"I... thought it'd sound cool. I didn't really get to say anything badass in the forest like you guys did, so..."

Ren sighed, taking his flag out from the briefcase, then turned to address the reporters. "What Taneda-san said. Bug the examination guys instead. I'm busy winning." He replied dismissively. With a quick body flicker and a wave of his hand, Ren hopped onto his floating clan shield, scratched and muddied in places from seeing heavy use in the exams but nevertheless operational. Slowly, ignoring reporters, he began to slowly hover over to the building which hosted the podium where the flag was to be placed.


----------



## Olivia (Jun 6, 2014)

*Kirisaki Shinkō*
*Flashback: Training

*I turned my head in curiosity. What was that word she was using again? I had no idea what it meant, but she said it to both me and Kira. Obviously it meant something and would affect the body, as she threatened Kira with it, but I still had no idea what in the world she could be talking about.

Maybe it really was something only adults could know. Like if a child were to find out their body would explode, and I didn't want that! Even though it was really interesting and I might be able to know how an adult lived and stuff it would all be for nothing if I died for it! I looked down, keeping my mouth shut.

But that wasn't the only thing the women was going to tell me. No, she had other jutsu besides her pheromones. She also had her wind and lightning chakra that she could use to make jutsu. Granted I had no idea what kind of jutsu she could make with it. Looking up at the women, she decided to continue:

"Well as you know I can mold the lightning and wind elements, and I use that to supplement my normal jutsu. I was trained by Kira in this art though..."

She extended two of her fingers and conjured a needle in between them. I was shocked, someone could create something so small but so gorgeous? With a chuckle she charged it with the lightning element which zapped in between her fingers. Discharging it, she put her wind element into it, which caused me to feel a slight breeze.

While that was great and all, I wanted to know something else. Kira had taught her? That was surprising. So maybe he was a ninja before he became a priest? It's very well possible. With that being said he hadn't shown any interest in being a shinobi or fighting, so maybe he just understood how chakra worked. I asked questioningly:

"That's nice Kitty-san, but...what do you know about Kira-san? He never talks about himself so I was surprised when I heard you say he trained you."

It looked like she pondered my question for some time, putting her hand up to her chin as she thought. Maybe she was told not to say anything or maybe it was something else entirely. Maybe she wasn't told much about him as well. After about ten seconds she looked back down at me as she said:

"Well...I'm not to sure. He picked me up a few years back, a little older than you are now, from a desolate village. I was the last of my Kekkei Genkai holder and a prime murder target, so the man in retaliation picked me up and left. There we left to Konoha, where he promised a better start for me. He raised me in the church and trained me in ninjutsu, although I've never actually seen him practice it..."

It did seem like she knew about as much as I did then. Well that was strange, I guess he was just knowledgeable in the art then. After all, if he were an actual shinobi then he'd be out on missions and stuff. Anyways it was interesting to hear how he wasn't originally from Konoha, it made me wonder where he use to live.

That was it for that day, and I headed to the orphanage where the nun who slapped me ignored me for the rest of the day. But thinking back that was one hell of a day, just one thing after another. The rest of my childhood days were like that though, as I underwent the grueling training and punishments Kitty put me under, but in the end I think it was for the best. She was the closest thing I had for a sensei at the time, and it's too bad I lost her.

*-Flashback End-* 
​


----------



## Laix (Jun 6, 2014)

_Edie Nakano_
 * THE CHŪNIN EXAMS*
    *PART 44*


By now, it was the next day and the Chūnin Exams were drawing to a close. Edie had fallen asleep telling her story to Katsuyu, who was then returned back to the Shikkotsu Forest as the seal was broken. However, before she went her motherly nature insured the Nakano heiress was comfortable and safe, so when the girl awoke the next day she was feeling refreshed and alert. 
 
 _(I never got to finish my story!) _She groaned to herself, stepping over a fallen tree as she made her way to the entrance of the Forest of Death.
 
 _(I don't want to waste anymore chakra by summoning her... Heck, I don't even remember where I was! Wait, I know we was fighting that thug, then...?)_
 
*- Three Weeks Prior, Kirigakure -*
 
Suzume and Edie Nakano, dressed in their raincoats clean of blood or any bruises were riding along in a boat with a resident of Kirigakure leading them to the Shikkotsu Island. What had transpired was the defeat of the thief and the return of the woman's stolen purse, with Edie and Suzume lauded as foreign heroes. With their egos inflated, the girls went to a nearby hot springs where they quickly washed down the blood and dirt off their garments before continuing on their journey. While the temptation to just soak off all this ache and cramp from the train ride was there, Edie knew they had to get going and would hate to waste anymore time.
 
"I really... I really don't like boats..." Edie muttered, clutching her mouth as her cheeks went a faint green. "I think I might...!"
 
"You can be sick on me Nee-San! I can dissolve it in my stomach!" Suzume offered with a bright smile which brought a soft giggle out of Edie. The girl quickly scrambled to cover her mouth however as by letting a laugh escape the vomit almost followed afterwards.
 
"T-That's nice (?) of yo-_*BLEEEEEEEEEEEEERGHHH!!*_" 
 
Nakano dashed around and released her guts into the ocean, watching it mold with the dark waves of Kirigakure and fade into obscurity. Suzume seemed disappointed she didn't get to consume Nee-San's bile.
 
"Nee-San! Are you okay!?"
 
"Y-Yeah... Can this... Can this guy speed it up though? I really wanna get off this boat... Ugh..."
 
"B-But Nee-San, if the boat goes really really fast then you might make even more vomit!"
 
Her biggest fan had a point, but she didn't care. The girl leaned back into the small wooden boat, rolling her eyes.
 
"I don't care, just hurry up th-_*BLEEEEEEEEEEEEERGHHHH!!*_"
 

 _*- The Nakano Mansion, Natsu's Office, Present Day-*_

"Yes... Yes, the Medical Academy will be handling that part, hence Dr. Kuriyama's release... Mhm... Yeah but... If you was to go about it this way..."

Sat on his comfy leather chair was Natsu Nakano engaged in a telephone conversation with what seemed to be an assistant to the Five Kage. They were discussing the next phase of the Chūnin Exams while a narrow-eyed Freyja looks on as she sips a glass of whiskey. Her attire had changed slightly in a white latex retro dress with a matching belt and knee-high white go-go boots. Tossed casually on a nearby armchair was her snow white fox fur jacket.

"I understand that... Yes, I really do understand but there is nothing within my power that I can do regardless of how you look at it! If you could just... No, that's a bit rash, don't you think? Honestly... _Honestly_, I really do believe you're taking this a bit too far..."

The longer he goes on, he more irritated Freyja seems to get. Only ten seconds more of chatter from him could she take before she yanked the telephone out of his hand.

"The final round of the Chūnin Exams is going ahead as planned sir. That is all, thank you~" Freyja slammed the phone down on its holder after mimicking Natsu's voice flawlessly.

"Freyja... W-What did you just?" Natsu stuttered in disbelief as the stunning blonde finished what was left in her glass. With the face of a high-fashion model and curves like that, it was hard to believe someone so beautiful could be drinking something as ugly as whiskey. 

"You should learn to not be so submissive," She proposed, placing the glass on the bookshelf before turning to face the billionaire. Her voice was different this time, both to just moments ago and from when she was dealing with Ryoko and Suzume. There was something about it that seemed more authentic, as if this was her true voice.

"It's unattractive"

Nakano gulped as he adjusted his tie, standing up from his desk.

"If you'll excuse me, I have an opening ceremony to get to--"

The kingpin was stopped in his tracks by an arm pressed against a wall, forming an uncrossable line. However, this arm was wearing exactly the same suit as him. When he made eye contact with eyes the same height as his, he noticed the back-combed blonde locks and light stubble. You could forgive him for mistaking Freyja for a mirror.

"No, _I've_ got an opening ceremony to get to," She smirked, her voice mimicking his yet again with perfection. Pushing the real Natsu back on to his seat, she presented some paperwork from a pile of files on his desk. "Keep yourself busy sir. It's unattractive to intrude when not required."

A powerful man respected by millions across the world, here he was being put in his place like a peasant. It was an awful feeling to have your ego knocked like Natsu Nakano, but he didn't dare disobey. Like an obedient dog, he clicked his pen and began writing away. Satisfied, Freyja flattened her suit before walking out of the office with two guards following close behind her.

_*- Three Weeks Prior, Kirigakure -*_

Three loads of vomit later and the girls were on Shikkotsu Island. Under the storm of Kirigakure, it was quite simply a large forest thick in height, width and volume. The trees appeared to stretch as high as the sky like skyscrapers with a strange scent lingering around. Edie couldn't describe it, but it wasn't pleasant nor unpleasant. It was simply odd.

"Come on Suzume... We need to find whatever it is we're looking for!"
​​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jun 6, 2014)

*Ren Houki, Without Sense II*

Ren grunted, finding a wall to sit down against. He managed to take out the tiger, but not without injury: it managed to graze it's claws against his side before he could completely dodge it's first attack. The wound was fairly superficial, the pain being more of a slight sore, akin to being punched or hit with a hammer. What the Houki was more worried about was the scent of blood leaking out and acting as a signal to the other animals like his lightning did.

_"Need to do something about this wound..."_

He moved his hands, patting down his top until he reached the top of his sleeve. With a tearing sound, Ren pulled the fabric off, bringing it to wrap around his side to try and suppress the smell of wound a little. The genin wasn't sure how much this would help against the heightened sense of smell the denizens of the cave seemed to possess, but he figured it was better than nothing.

And then it came again. The distant sound of footsteps and the familiar low growl he'd heard an hour ago. Ren gripped his kunai tightly, a light chill running up his arm. It wasn't the first time he'd been in a dangerous situation, but in a way, this might have been the most terrifying one yet. The enemy wasn't a shinobi, but it was a natural born hunter. If he made a wrong move, Ren could find his neck torn through by the sharp teeth of a tiger before he could even form a single thought. He couldn't see where his predator was, nor where it was coming from, nor what it even looked like. The darkness was more than crippling; it was downright frightening.

Ren placed the blade in his mouth, finding a little comfort in the dull taste of iron and hoping that having such a sharp object so close to his tongue might stop him from making unnecessarily heavy breathing sounds. _"It should attack any moment now..."_ He reminded himself.

And that's when it attacked. The shinobi couldn't see it, but the bear was surprisingly agile, jumping up to try and smash it's powerful paw down on Ren. But he was quicker, having learned from his brief skirmish with the tiger earlier. Taking a dramatic backflip, Ren leapt above the bear, waiting to hear the sound of his attacker's foot to land on the ground. A heavy drop was heard as it did so, and Ren began his counter-attack. Removing the kunai in his mouth, he sliced it through the air, aiming at the sound he heard. The agonized roar told him that his attack found purchase, but more importantly, it told him that he'd have to finish this off soon.

Touching his feet at the ceiling of the cave, Ren leapt off in a burst of speed, shooting towards the still roaring animal like a hawk ready to catch it's prey. Extending a leg out, the Houki performed a powerful axe-kick on it's neck, dropping it in one fell swoop. Ren breathed a sigh of relief, his heart pumping so quickly he was afraid that a nearby creature would hear it. Retrieving the kunai from the bear's corpse, he quickly darted off before he could come under attack again.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jun 6, 2014)

*Chūnin Exams|Akane*

*[Forest of Death; Konohagakure]​*​
[Chūnin Exams XXXIX, Hell on Earth III]​


_-Nine Years Ago, The Swamplands_

*-Thud, Thud, Thud, Thud, Thud-*

Bounding through the Swamps a young redheaded girl can be seen bounding from tree to tree shortly followed my a small gray wolf pup. The young Akane, who was now seven, looked back to the sister she met a year ago. Landing on one branch the small Mizuirono lands on an adjacent one. Pulling a finger to her lips Akane hushes the wolf before she could talk and points down. Below them in, in the murky waters of the swamp was their targets.

Just below the grimy film sat a large alligator. Ever vigilant to any that might be it's next meal. Mizuirono looks up to her sister and nods as the girl pulled out a long length of rope. This would be their first solo hunt, and they were going to bag a Gator that refused to be bagged for the past decade. And Akane said she was going to do it with rope and a healthy dose of guts. Taking a breath Akane pulled the rope in front of her and gave the signal. Mizuirono flicks her tongue out and licked her nose lightly. 

She was going to play bait and lure the big beast out. Pushing Chakra to her feet the two tailed pup leaps from the branch to the briny grime below.

-SPLASH!-

Water explodes around the small wolf as small walls of water cascade up around her. It wasn't even a moment later that the growl of the gator can be heard as it's reptilian head breaks the surface. Maw wide and teeth ready to chomp and eat the midday snack.  "Ah got you NAW!" Akane roared as she fell into the chaos. Rope spins as the monster's mouth is tied. Using her taught ability to mold Chakra to her feet Akane runs around the beast throwing rope on any part of the gator she could. While the beast flailed Akane tossed a the other end of the rope to Mizuirono who takes it in mouth and fires from the pair as Akane tied it up more. The wolf then heads to the nearby shore and to a large tree. Seeing her sister about to spring her end of the trap Akane fires across the way to the other side of the river. 

Simultaneously the pair wrap the trees and pull the rope taut. Strangely instead of the Gator being pulled up out of the water the behemoth sinks. Panting Akane ties her end of the rope off and walks over to the edge of the water and peers into the murky green. Cupping her chin she squints while a dark shape starts to form. The young girl's eyes wide and she starts to back away as the big mother gator breaks surface again. Heart racing like a marathon Akane slams up against the tree and slides to a sit as the monster pulls itself from the river. 

"AWOOOOOOO!" 

Spinning around her tree Mizuirono is pulled toward the river and tossed toward Akane with force. 

-Twang!-

The rope tightens on the gator stopping it several feet from the red head as her sister flies across the way landing with a bounce in the redhead's lap.  "We dun gon 'n' dun it!" the redhead declares as while the behemoth roared and growled as it fought against the ropes. Panting Mizuirono looks over to the mass of leather, bone and teeth. "Now what?" is asked. "We bash it wid ah big ol' stick!" her sister looked at the redhead as she was sat on the swampy ground. That was her plan, hit a eating machine with a stick?! "Daddy gon piss 'imself." is declared as she chose a big, heavy log. 

*-SNAP!-*

A roar cuts across the bayou and the gator pulled forward while slamming on it's face. Both sister look at one another as the monster shook the pain off. One leg starts to move a the gator lifts from it's belly.  "RUN!" 

_-Present Day, Forest of Death_ 

After checking Akane's pulse Hatori pushed Akane over to her back. The redhead's eyes were closed and blood, her blood was starting to dry around her mouth. Every breath she took was shallow and labored as she swallowed each gulp of air. The blood born needles that Sayaka had used had forced their way from Akane's back through her body and were now sticking from her coat in the front. A few just missed the girl's heart while staining the light coat the girl wore a deep crimson red. It was a horrible sight to see and Mizuirono pulled her snout to Akane's throat and rested it there, trying to comfort the girl. But Akane was unresponsive and only shook from time to time as her body was slowly starting to grow cold from the blood loss.  

"Oi! Mizuirono what the hell is going on why is Akane hurt like this?!" 

Hatori asks he allowed his weapon to flicker to life, to light the quickly darkening area. Pulling her head up, Mizuirono looked to where he was looking and whimpered. Her voice was weak, she had broken bones from being slammed into that tree like that, but she would live. Akane was the person in danger. "Akane wanted to find the man with the scythe" is stated. She knew it was a bad idea. But Akane was the type of person to take action, not just sit around and let someone else do something that she started. "Instead though, we ran across the boy who looks like a beast right now." is added as she pulled her weak frame up. Circling around she nips at a needle and pulls it free. 

Akane shakes, but her breathing becomes a little easier, "He was getting beat on by those two. Which we wouldn't have cared about, if it stopped at that." is added as she started to paw at Akane's Tool Kit, trying to pull it from under the girl. There was a small chance that Akane brought some herbal medicines, since Yui was teaching her more about the plants of Konoha. "But they had already beaten him and were looking just to bully him. So Akane decided to step in. ...." 


Pawing at the bag Mizuirono continues her story. Telling Hatori how they fought with the young Uchiha and were seemingly winning against much stronger opponents. But, the tables turned when Ryo got serious. In an instant the tables had been turned and Akane took a bath of needles that were meant for both of them.

"I don't know what happened after Akane pulled me into a hug to protect me. Everything went dark. I woke up and saw Akane in this condition and the boy we were helping like that..." ~


----------



## Laix (Jun 6, 2014)

_Edie Nakano_
LIQUID TIME
 _Edie's Angels_
 *PART 11*​ 
The Angels burst into the room of the frumpy woman who was sat at home with the dirt bag sipping tea as if nothing had happened!

 "Welcome back!" She beamed. "My honeybon just returned but he came in like a hurricane saying he needed to use the bathroom. Did you find anything? I'm assuming he just stayed home late at work."

 Edie couldn't believe it. She spent the better half of a whole minute staring at this woman in comical disbelief, her jaw dropping open and her eyes wide open like dinner plates. Dropping her Nulberry hand bag to the floor, she walked over to the confused woman in complete silence before reclining her hand.

 "Edie? What are you---"

*SLAP*
​
 The woman touched her sore cheek in horror as Edie derailed into a speech.

 "You're a _*MESS! *_You're a frumpy, old, stupid, blind mess! Want to know what your 'honeybon' was doing?" 

 Edie pointed at a bunny suit clad Kirisaki, whose cheeks swelled into a blushing pink.

 "He was at Bunny Girls Mania, where he threatened me with a gun in his pocket as well as ogling over the girls there! He even asked me to go to a private booth with him so he could date rape me! I'm sorry but you're actually a mess if you don't realise what he's doing! Then there's more... So much more but I don't even have the energy to deal with this. You need your head examined lady because pfft..." 

 The raging Nakano broke into a light chuckle. 

 "You... You're something else. So blinded... Rose-tinted glasses... all those sayings, all those metaphors, they apply to you!"

 Done with this entire mission, Edie picked her bag up off the floor and slung it over her shoulder before storming out.

 "Come get me when you're done. I need to de-stress before I develop wrinkles."

 "No! You horrible, horrible little girl!" Edie was stopped in her tracks by the woman who was covered in a flood of tears, sniffling away. "You're a whore! A dirty little slut who is trying it on with my man! Well, I won't fall for y-your lies! All of you, _*OUT!*_ I'm not paying _*ANY*_ of you!!"

 Her ear twitching upon hearing that insult, Edie cracked her head around with the look of death upon her face.

 "Slut? _Slut?_" The trembling lips quickly became an infuriated growl. 

 "_*SLUT? OKAY BITCH, YOU WANT SOME OF THIS I'LL HAPPILY GIVE YOU SOME YOU DISGUSTING LITTLE DOG SHIT-EATING NASTY MAN-STEALING UGLY-*_"

 "Edie!!" Kirisaki and Kei grabbed the blonde by the arms, restraining her from completely clawing the woman's face off.

 "I-I'm sorry for her behaviour!" Kei apologised, dragging a rabid Edie out alongside Kirisaki. 

 "Yeah! I hope everything uh... Goes well, for you..."

 "_*JUST GET OUT!!*_"

 *- MISSION END -​*​


----------



## Laix (Jun 7, 2014)

_Edie Nakano_
LIQUID TIME
*MINIATURE TRAINING ARC*
_Mankai: Sanranchō_​
*- Two Weeks Prior to the Chūnin Exams -*

_*COMING UP ON GODAIME'S HOSPITAL*
Ino confronts Sakura over the stained crotchless panties found lying in the janitor's closet!
_​
_ "Wow billboard-brow, I didn't take you for a girl who can't wipe her  ass!" Ino remarked, pressing her hands on her hips with ultimate sass.  Red-faced, Sakura immediately denied the claims._

_ "A-As if! They're probably yours Ino-Pig! You just realised you left  them behind after working your magic on that hot intern in the closet  and now you want to blame it on me!" _

_"They're hot pink and decorated with cherry blossoms! I think they're yours, billboard brow!"_

_"*BITCH!!*"_

_Sakura  slapped Ino clean across the face, the girl in disbelief that she'd  been struck. Her inner bitch being released, Ino immediately retaliated  with an insult and slap of her own._

_"*SLUT!!*"_

_*SLAP*_

_"*BITCH!!*"_

_*SLAP!*_

_"*SLUT!!*"_

_*SLAP!!*_

Sat  in the living room with a spoon wedged in a tub of triple chocolate ice  cream and covered by only her father's white shirt that doubles as a  short dress, Edie Nakano howled away with laughter as she watched the  drama of _Godaime's Hospital_ unfold from her television.

"Hohohohohohohohohohohohoho yes Ino! Smack that man-stealer!!" She cheered, fisting the air while a giggling Alisa looked on. 

"Miss Edie, this is quite a favourite of yours I've noticed!"

Edie  scooped a spoonful of ice cream before shoving it in her gob, resting  it there for a minute while the cocoa brown delicacy melted on her  tongue.

"I need this! _Godaime's Hospital_ and a tub of Akimichi's Finest Triple Chocolate Chip ice cream with..." She peered at the label, reading aloud the ingredients. "Dark chocolate, milk chocolate and white chocolate!"

The teenager let out a sigh, leaning back on her loveseat as _Godaime's Hospital_ went to an advert break. 

"That wedding really pissed me off!"

"B-But Miss Edie, that was nearly a month ago!" 

_*DING DONG*_

The chime of the doorbell interrupted Edie's moans and groans, only to summon even more moans and groans from the blonde.

"Alisa, can you answer that? Tell them to get lost, I'm having a late night!!"

"Miss Edie... It's eight in the morning..." 

"Just tell them to go away!!"

Regardless,  Alisa shuffled over to the grand double doors and pulled it open ever  so slightly. When the sunlight beamed through the small crack, her eyes  couldn't see anyone. She looked left, right and then up but there was  nothing.

"D-Down... down here!!"

Her  eyes followed that adorable voice to find Dr. Yui Kuriyama, red-faced  and sulking due to Alisa inadvertently mocking her height. The Head Maid  was immediately apologetic.

"Forgive me, Kuriyama-sama! I'm uh... I'm really off the ball today!"

"Forget that... Is Edie in?" 

"N-No! I'm afraid she's---"

Suddenly, a burst of laughter erupted from the living room, clearly audible to an unimpressed Kuriyama.

"Give up the act Alisa, I know she's in there."

With  a frown, the maid moved out of the way so Yui could enter. She walked  into the living room where Edie was cackling away while observing Ino's  fight with Sakura. There was a periodic moment of silence before Edie  realised that she had a visitor. 

"Ugh! Granny, go away! I'm healing..."

"_Healing?_" The headmistress of the Sakura Haruno Medical Academy raised her eyebrow. "Healing by watching _Godaime's Hospital_ which is completely disrespectful to the legacy of Sakura Haruno? Turn that excrement off and come with me!!"

With  a huff and a puff, the stroppy teen switched the television off and put  her ice cream down on the coffee table before dragging her feet up the  stairs to get changed. While she was gone, Alisa took the chance to clean up after her employer.

"Where is Miss Edie going today, Kuriyama-san?" Alisa asked kindly as she twisted the lid onto the tub of ice cream.

"Training. The Chūnin Exams are coming up and I have a technique in mind that will_ really _give her the edge!"​


----------



## Kei (Jun 7, 2014)

_[The Young Flame of Fuzen; Kyo Minami]
[Liquid Time Event]
[Understanding Arc]
[Part Two; People]_​


Fuzenkagure was a special place, or well it was to him. Most of the villagers that had stayed here, could originate their origin to missing ninjas or criminals of some kind. Though Fuzenkagure gave them a home, and a chance to restart, a chance to erase everything and leave those shackles of the past behind. The chance to wipe everything clean was made by the clan leader that reunited the family and made this village their safe haven as well.  The village became known as the restart village back in the old age, anyone could restart, as long as they pledge loyalty to the family. 

That was the basic history and lore of the village, ?Good morning young sir, and madam.? An old man bowed as his mother and him walked through the village.  Many people did, they looked and smiled their way, some even came up to talk to them. This was natural and a welcoming sight to the two clan members, especially Kyo. It was sign that his clan still had power, and that power wasn?t going to give out any time soon. So he held his head up high as expected of someone of his position, but at the same time there was a bit of modesty.

?Kyo, walk next to your mother.? His mother said without looking back at him, she was standing just as tall and proud as him if not so more than him. Kyo went to his mother side, but she didn?t once look his way.  ?Do you love the village, answer me honesty now.?

Kyo snorted a bit, ?Of course I do.?

He saw a small smile spread across her lips as they walked down the street, ?That?s good, our future leader should carry his village name in pride, and in so his clan name as well.?

?They look down on us, and spit our way because we aren?t a part of the originals.? Kyo hissed as he thought about the other villages, despite the alliance with those of the other black fraction, there was still a little harsh tension between those of the other villages. However, it basically boiled down to choose the lesser of the two evils. 

?It?s more than that Kyo, we harbored criminals, wanted people, we took them in when others wanted to kill them.? His mother said as she began to look around, ?We protected them when the world wanted to see them condemned at the stake.  If that wasn?t enough to insight a national riot then I don?t know what would.?

??.?

There were a lot of things they did that the other villages didn?t like, but it happened and they were now established.  His mother long hair blew off her shoulders when the wind breeze hit, and yet she didn?t wince. The way she stood, the way she smiled, and the way she talked echoed inside of him on how a true leader is supposed to be. Though he didn?t want to be her, he didn?t want to be the same great leader she was. He wanted to be even greater, and he wanted to etch his name in the Fuzenkagure and the Fennikkusu history books. 

Although right now he would wait and do his best the way he was. 

?That responsibility will fall on you when you come of age, protecting this village, the people, and the clan?.You?ll be expected to do so just like me?.and everyone before me.?


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jun 7, 2014)

*Suzume|Genin|Konohagakure*

*[Konoha Detainment Facility, Konohagakure]*​

[Mission Impossible X, Memories of Nee-San V]​
Now fully awake again, Suzume sat in the corner of her cell. Tears dried in the corners of her eyes she slowly ate on the chins that were left from when she was bound. A sniff can be heard form time to time, though she could still enjoy a better meal than the slop they brought her. She was now nearly powerless to get out. Her strength sealed from her. After eating part of the chains, she stands and dusts her clothing off. Walking to small, stained, bed she pulled her bow from her hair and slid it under the small pillow. 

"Good night Nee-San" is lowly stated as she hopped up onto the bed. The frame groaned under her weight. But held fast as he rolled onto her side. The mattress was lumpy and uncomfortable, a far cry from her bed back at her and Gina's Hotel. Closing her eyes she lightly rocked to get herself to sleep. 

_-Senju General Hospital_

"What do you mean *I* cannot see the body?! *I'M* her teacher." Gina roared as she lifted the poor Medical Examiner from his feet. Her eyes narrow on the man as she pulled his face closer to hers. "Do you have a kids yet young man?" she asks a viper like hiss escaping her lips. The man swallowed, "Nu-no ma'am." is stuttered. Gina bit her lip and threw him back to his seat. "Do you know who I am?" is then asked while she allowed her hands to fall to her hips. The man swallowed hard, "Kurihara, Gina" is replied. "What is my clan known for?", "Su-Sealing Jutsu..." is replied.

 "I'll seal you in a way that you'll never, ever, have children boy, if you do not allow me to see Suzume's body so I can explain to her father, Gyousei, how his daughter died." is stated. The man gulped, "Unless you want to strain ties with the Land of Iron. You do know the power the Sato Clan wield right? The last thing we need it for the Land of Iron to go to solely supplying weapons to the Black Ninja Nations." is stated. Again the examiner swallowed hard. His hand moves to a large brown button. With a buzz the door to the morgue unlocked. "See was that so hard?" 

~~~~

Gina pulled the covers over the small body back and her brow furrowed, this as expected this wasn't Suzume's body. She looked over her shoulder at the man as he nervously tapped his fingers together. He wasn't suppose to allow anyone to see the body, but he was scared of this woman. "I'll allow the Sato Clan know that their daughter died protecting the good people of Konohagakure." is stated as she pulled the covers back over the child. It was kind of disturbing how someone would kill a child to manipulate the media. Turning on a heel she walked out. She indeed was going to contact the Sato Clan, but with far more bitter news. She just had to get the full scope of what was happening. ~

_*-Three Weeks Prior-*_

*-CRAAAACK-CRASSSSSH!-*

The portion of the roof that the man stood on broke free and slid after Suzume cut it. The thief starts to pull away and form new seals as he free falls toward the ground. This was going to be as easy as. "UGH!" Blood sprayed as two of his fingers fall from. One from each of his hands. Tears well in his eyes as he looked up to the girl that had swan dived after him. Eyes widen she aimed her sword at his manhood and swung.

*"WHY DEAR GGGGOOOOOOOOOOOOOODDDDDDDDDD!!!!*​
-CRASH!-, -Splat!-

"That was fun! I want to do it again!" Suzume cheered as people started to gather around her. The looked on as the man she landed on moaned and bleed from the most unsettling of places. "Gu-get her off, she weighs a ton!" he whimpered. For such a small, thin, frame she weight as much as he figured the other blonde's tits weighed. Which looked to be a lot.

"Is that the Mist Burglar?" one woman asked recognizing the mask. "She's a hero!" another states as Several Mist Shinobi arrive on the scene. They immediately take charge of the situation as Suzume grinned. "I didn't do anything!" is exclaimed as Edie catches up to the situation. "My Nee-San is the one who stopped the bad man!" she states pulling into a big old hug on Edie. "Is that Edie Nakano? She's a hero!!" both girls are quickly swamped by people wanting a word or autograph for stopping the most dangerous cut purse in the Village. 

_- Shikkotsu Island_

Suzume wanted to stay at the Hot Springs, but at her sister's behest and the promise of a boat ride Suzume was all ready to go. Though Edie didn't' quite enjoy the ride as much as Suzume did who was all a flutter over it. As they reached the island Suzume's intelligence accidentally shown through as she pulled a finger to her lips. "Nee-San, can't you walk on water?" is asked. As that may have been easier on the Nakano's stomach. But before Edie could answer Suzume's eyes widen. Such a lush forest lay before them.

"Oh, so pretty!" is exclaimed as she dashed away from Edie. Like a chimp she scaled the first tree she saw. In the land of Iron trees never got this big. So Suzume was genuinely surprised as she scaled it. "I can see a lot of trees from up here!" is shouted down as she started to bound from the edge of the small island to the inner parts. 

"Suzume! You're suppose to follow _ME_!" is shouted as the Nakano ran after her little sister as she jumped to the forest floor. The girl was encourageable, but right now she was being a little speed demon and the ample chested Heiress was finding it difficult just keeping up with her. When was the last time she felt this pain in her lower back? That Mission with Ryoko and that lazy Chunin? When she and Ryoko had to run from weave and muscle bound? With each bound threatening to knock Edie out with her own cleavage she slows to a trot. The humidity was really starting to make her sweat, and she wasn't about to be a mess, "SUZUME!" 

By this time, however, Suzume had practically pulled the two to the central part of the forest and Edie was just a pace or two behind the girl. "What Nee-San!" she shouts back turning her head over her shoulder. 

*-SPLUT!-*

Not paying attention Suzume runs into something large. Something very soft. Pulling free the crater she made the young blonde is awed as it seemed to fill back out. Making her small damage go away instantly. Suzume's eyes water with surprise as she sees the soft wall start to move. 

This. 
Was. 
So. 
Amazing!    

"Nee-San! There is a moving soft and squishy mountain!" Suzume declared as Katsuyu's head pulled above the tree line. 

"Oh my, is someone there?" a large voice echoed as the giant creature was awakened by Suzume's bumping into her.~


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jun 7, 2014)

*Beach Party!!|Akane*

*[Nakano Manor; Konohagakure]​*​
[Edie's Beach Party; The Party is Over!]​

Akane's eyes flash with an untrusting glare. Her Bestailgan told her what her nose already suspected. The blood wasn't right and his body showed no signs of injury. This boy was trying to pull the wool over the girl's eyes. Sand spreads as Makoto dealt with the whirlwind that was Mizuirono. "Dun dink you can do dat to meh boy-o!" Akane growled as she fire off. The sand exploded under her feet as she poured more Chakra though body. Claws pulled to kill and fangs bared Akane fires her body into a rapid spin, "Passin' Fang!" is declared as the girl fired into a rapid spin. 

The sound of a rapid spin cut through the air as the tornado of teeth, fangs and furry bears down on Taneda. At the last second though before Akane could come into contact with the boy the rapid spin is stopped as sand is dispaced just inches from the Genin. The rapid spin stops as Akane felt a small hand wrap around one of her's. 

"Ms. Hyuga!" is firmly stated as the red head is slammed into the beach. Sand rolls away from the counter as a small girl in a one piece bathing suit stood over the animalistic Akane. Small hands fall to her hips and her glasses glimmer in the sun. Dr. Kuriyama squints her eyes and looks over her shoulder to Makoto and Mizuirono. "That will be quite enough Mizuirono, heel!" is demanded. Akane looked to the woman, "Wat you wan granny?" Akane barks. Kuriyama scowled at her causing a shiver to run down her spine. "What are you supposed to be doing right now Akane?" is asked. The redhead snorted and turned her gaze from the older woman. Kuriyama leaned down and grabbed the bikini wearing girl by the ear.

"That's right, you're supposed to be learning how to read and write." is stated back. How the good doctor got that from her silence was a conundrum. Pulling Akane to her feet she looks to the wolf, "You two are coming with me" is stated as she starts to walk with Akane in tow. "I appologize to you two, if you want rough house with Akane later, that'd be fine. But right now, she's got to get back to the books. is stated. ~


----------



## Kei (Jun 7, 2014)

_[The Dedicated Shrine Maiden of the Sea? Kei Sili]
[Liquid Time Event; Fish Out of Water]_​
It was weird to have the village so silent, though at the same time the feeling was welcomed, almost like a well-deserved break.  So this bright early afternoon morning while everyone was prepping for the chunin exams, Kei enjoyed the small time she had alone at the beach. Her swim short accompanied by a bright white tee was enough for a lazy summer afternoon. However it wasn?t supposed to be lazy, Kei was supposed to be training in her spare time to be at the same level as her sister, but since Kei had more freedom, she was able to do with her time as she wanted.

Kei dug her feet under the wet beach sand and looked up at the incoming ships that was boarding the docks, even they seemed like they were having a break. Kei allowed herself to fall into the sand, maybe she should have joined, but then she cracked up in a terrible manner, and what lose in the first round? There was no doubt in her mind that she wouldn?t be able to do the same thing her sister did or Kyo. Even the outsiders that came last time seemed far out of her league. 

Her mind thought of Kirisaki and Edie, were they going to participate in such a thing? Kei released a heavy sigh, they probably were, and here she was laying on the sand passing time away. It wasn?t like she was complaining, but there must be something she could do more. 

?How about you train Kei?? She told herself before flipping over to the side and allowing the waves to hit her feet.  She laughed at herself before flipping over again maybe she should just take a nap and let life decide for her what she might do next. Everyone deserved a lazy day and Kei wasn?t complaining that she felt just a bit lazy today.

Kei closed her eyes as she felt the waves wash over her. The crashing waves were such a calming sound that she couldn?t help but doze off. Her body became heavy and her breathing began to slow down as she relaxed. There was nothing wrong with sleeping, there was nothing wrong with resting, everyone needs it, and even a shrine maiden like her could get tired from running around and doing missions all day. 

The sand was way comfortable then she could ever imagine, the grainy yet soft texture was enough to lure the shrine maiden off into a tiny nap next to the beach.


----------



## Kei (Jun 7, 2014)

_[The Young Flame of Fuzen; Kyo Minami]
[Liquid Time Event]
[Understanding Arc]
[Part Three; Yuu]​_
?I swear anytime I come here, I wonder how in the world your cousin got here when she is just so lazy.?

He and his mother walked through the front door of the representative office, a big building with a phoenix positioned to where the sun raised. When the sun sets the phoenix cast a big shadow over the village, the people love to say that it?s a sign that Fuzenkagure have many years of prosper to come because the great phoenix is watching over them. However, next to it lore beliefs, it helped the Fennikkusu out when it came to choosing a representative for the village. What better person to choose to lead the village of the phoenix than those who descended from the phoenix itself. 

That was the secret of how they stayed in power, as long as their blood went back to the phoenix, and the first person who gathered them all together was one of their descendants, then it all worked out well for them. 

?Well she was elected representative of Fuzenkagure she must be doing something right.? Kyo said as he looked up at his mother, her brows furrowed but then relaxed, she must not have cared to think of it too much of how his cousin got the position out of all of them. 

?Where is that lazy sack of shit Zo?? A voiced could be heard yelling from the upper floors, the receptionist sighed as she checked them in, ?Zo! You son of a bitch! You got work to do!!?

?How long has he been at this?? Kyo?s mother asked pointing up stairs to the storming around that was going on in the floor above them. The young receptionist sighed as she scratched her brown hair, a pitiful smile spread across her lips and she didn?t even have to answer their question to know how long.

?Ever since this morning lady Zo has mysteriously disappeared?.? The receptionist said, ?Yuu has been trying to find her all morning?.?

His mother sighed until the storming began to make its way downstairs, and coming down those stairs was a young man.  As soon as he saw them, the frown turned into a bright and welcoming smile. Almost childlike and innocent, if anyone else would have come here the yelling and harsh words wouldn?t have fallen to someone like him.

​
?Oh?Welcome?? He began as he smiled at them, ?Have you seen the piece of shit you call your cousin??

Kyo shook his head, ?Lost her again??

That same face that was once childlike became contorted almost in a painful expression as the boys eyes looked in the opposite direction.

?It?s like she has this sixth sense to disappear when paper work begins to pile up.? Yuu said scratching the back of his head before looking around here,_* ?IF ONLY YOU DID IT ON TIME YOU LAZY BITCH!?*_

?Well her boyfriend shouldn?t reward such behaviors?.? The receptionist urged in earning a glare of in her direction but she only turned her nose in the opposite direction.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jun 7, 2014)

*Akane|Liquid Time*

*[Konohagakure -> Fuzengakure]​*
[Road Trip; Doctor's Orders]
*Liquid Time, Before the Chūnin Exams*​
"Believe it!" 

Is shouted as an animated blonde hair ninja landed on a tree branch. A moment later a boy with long dark hair landed beside him. White eyes focus on a small house that was that was the focus of the boy. 

"I don't know why you are dragging me out here Naruto."

Is stated as the two squatted in place. Naruto grinned and pointed down to the building.

"I have to be sure that this is the right place Neji." 

Is replied as he grinned. Neji signed and activates his Byakugan and peers into the building. Sweat form on his face and his cheeks flushed a bit red. 

"Naruto, why are you having me look in on a girl's hot bath?" is asked, though he chose to not let his eyes leave the scene that played out below. A scene of half naked and naked girls that had convenient objects placed that the audience couldn't see through. Naruto grinned and pulled out a pen and notebook. 

"I have to keep Pervy Sensei's book series going. I made a promise!"

Is replied as he hopped down to the ground. Neji sighs as the blonde hero pushes on the door. Immediately the sound of screaming girls could be heard as all manner of things are thrown from the door. 

"Sakura-Chan?!" 

*BLAM!!!*

"NARUTO YOU PERVERT!"

_ The Misadventures of Naruto Uzumaki will be back after these short messages ~_

Laying on her back, Akane's medium length red hair lay over the edge of her bed. Eating on a slice of pizza, her head too hangs from the bed allowing her to watch the TV. Mizuirono lay at the side of her bed nipping at her paws. "I don't see how you can watch that drivel." she says looking up to Akane. The girl takes another bite, "Dis ah funny show", "I haven't head a single laugh", "Ah'm eatin'." is stated while she took another bite. Mizuirono started to say something. But the door slamming open causes both girls to jump. Akane's pizza flies across the room as she turns to see the pint sized School Mistress standing in the doorway. 

"I thought I'd find you being lazy Akane." she states pointing at her while Mizuirono finished the discarded slice of Pizza off. "Dat no fair. Ah no dun wid dat!" is declared as Akane leaped to her feet. Mizuirono started to dart away when Kuriyama cleared her throat. "You've been doing a good job keeping the pigs up. So I'd like you to take a bit off. Maybe go to see another Village or something. Quite being lazy and watching."

_And now back to the Misadvent-[/color] 

CLICK

"This crap." is stated. Akane eyes widen, "Bu", "No buts little girl, now go. Get out of my hair." is stated. The sisters look at one another but the last time Akane didn't go along with what Yui wanted, it ended in a sparring match that ended with Akane being treated by Yui for massive trauma. "Okay..." heads hung in defeat the two sisters headed out. 

-Train Station

With some smoothing over at Kuriyama's behest Akane was allowed to ride the trains again. A finger was on her lips as she looked at the destinations. "Dar, Ah wanna go dar." is stated as she pointed to the words Fuzengakure. The booth attendant smiled. "Okay, Fuzengakure that'll be twenty-five Ryo." Akane nods and pulls a wrinkled wad of cash out and sets it on the counter. The girl behind the glass sweat dropped and pulled the small mound in. Counting out twenty five Ryo she hands Akane her ticket and change. "Enjoy your ride." 

-Fuzengakure and an Uneventful Ride Later

Stepping out on the platform Akane pulled both hands to her mouth and nose while her face flushed red. "Akane?", "Dis place. It smell lak gogo" {This pace. It smells like sex.} is stated as the odor from the famous red light district hung in the air. For most people the smell was unnoticeable, but to Akane it was prominent and very much there. Taking a shallow breath she steeled herself and closed her eyes trying to push the smell to the back of her mind. She'd have to push her instincts down. Clearing her throat she pulled her hands behind her head. "So, w'ere you wan to go?" is asked as the two started to walk along. 

-Some time Later

"Can you even see where you're taking us?", "Ah dun kno'." is replied. Akane was aimlessly walking with a bunch of sweets in boxes and bags that covered her vision. "Ah Dun kno' dis place." is added. When Kuriyama said go and get lost, Mizuirono doubted that she meant that literally. Walking for a bit more the two wander onto a beach, though Akane wearing boots only notices that the ground somewhat gets softer. 

"Akane, watch ... out.."

It was far too late as Akane tripped over a napping Kei Sili. Boxes of sweets and candy fire into the air. Some open and splatter on Kei as Akane falls face first into the sand. Wat happen'." is asked as she pulled herself up. Realizing she dropped her food she starts to scramble picking up boxes and bags. Realizing some opened she turned to see what had tripped her. Seeing girl covered in icing she grins."Dat no gud to waste." Akane states looking at Kei. Without warning she licked cupcake icing off the startled awake girl's face. ~           



_


----------



## Kei (Jun 7, 2014)

_[The Dedicated Shrine Maiden of the Sea? Kei Sili]
[Liquid Time Event; Fish Out of Water]​_
Something warm glided across her face, it tickled her ear and her check. The feeling was so soft and wet that the young shrine maiden almost didn?t stir from her slumber. That was until that soft warm feeling glided across the back of her ear causing the girl to shiver. Kei eyes fluttered open, her ear was constantly tickled until she released a suppressed giggle. Kei couldn?t contain the slight laughter, without even looking she struggled underneath the tickle assailant, but it was no use she was clearly stronger than Kei.

?Please! Hahahaha! Stop! It tickles!? Kei shoved her hands in-between her and the thing that was on top of her, but she felt something that wasn?t that high up on a dog or any other animal that she knew of. Kei turned around and saw a red haired girl who had chocolate all over her mouth, when Kei looked down even she had a speck of chocolate or two. ??.Huh, a girl?.?

Kei realized that her hand was on the girl?s chest and instantly she dropped her hands and moved backwards, ?Sorry! I didn?t mean too! It was just that tickled!?

A slight red blush appeared on her face as she looked down, ashamed of herself and her actions. The thought of the girl licking her ear was far behind her, but the shame that came from touching another person?s chest without her permission made her blush a bit. Though as her heart beat rapidly in her chest the slight breeze made the parts that the girl licked tingle a bit, and as fast as she could she looked up at the girl.

??.Uh?.? Kei began before looking at the girl and putting a hand on her cheek where the girl licked, ?May I ask, why were you licking me??

The way it came out was just like a passing question. Kei didn?t want any tension in her voice or even anger. Everyone has their reasons and Kei wanted to listen to hers, it wasn?t like she was taking off her clothes and ravishing her on the beach where everyone could see. The girl only licked her, nothing that harmed Kei, just unnerved her a bit.  The red headed girl almost looked like a Fennikkusu member but at the same time she didn?t have that smug personality some of them had.

?My name is Kei?.? She said smiling gently before nodding her head, ?Please if you want to wake me up next time, I would appreciate it if you did it without tongue.?


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jun 7, 2014)

*Suzume|Liquid Time*

*[Train]*​
[Divergent Special Event, Another Rapist?! IV]
Liquid Time​
"Suzume, stop whatever you're doing! Its just a sword!! Edie can replace it!!

The car shuddered under a strain as more metal is pulled free. It seems to liquefy as it reaches the small blonde. Swirling into a mass of steel, copper and silver it rotates to Suzume's back. With a vile cackle of inhuman laughter a demonic face forms. 

"Suzume? She is not here at the moment Hyūga, Ryoko. And one cannot simply replace my body."

Is boomed as molten steel dripped from the face's mouth while Taneda debated his best course of action.

_-Inside Suzume's Mind_

"Edie, Edie, Edie, Edie, Edie, Edie, Edie, Edie, Edie, Edie!"

A crowd of fans chanted in a darkened arena. A roar explodes as lights hit a large blue barrier with black lines. White smoke billows as the barrier starts to move. 

"Edie, Edie, Edie, Edie, Edie, Edie, Edie, Edie, Edie, Edie!"

The chants start in earnest as what now can be clearly made out to be butterfly wings spread wide showing a darkened stage. The snap of wood on rim can be heard as smoke begins to billow even more. A light show flashes to life; highlighting silhouettes of four people. Firecrackers explode atop the stage as the wings click into place. A moment later a string that was connected between the tips explodes in Confetti  as two large spot lights hit a large tarp as it unfurls. In big bold font words can be read.

**Edie Nakano 
and 
Her Disciples*​*
The front row explodes. Here is where her biggest fans cheered the Heiress on.  In the dead center of the row stands a young looking girl with large framed glasses. Dr. Yui Kuriyama cupped her cheeks as she screamed loudly for her star student. To her left was a much taller girl with obviously dyed pink hair. She held a sign up that read, _Edie's Biggest Fan_, and with a squeal Mirai Haruno chanted her idol's name with the rest of the crowd. Finally to Yui's right stood a tall red headed boy. Pulling his shirt open Kyo Manimi showed the tattooed heart with Edie's name on his chest. Behind them in the first five rows of the arena were men deemed no lower than a six on Edie's slide scale of hotness. The blonde bombshell only allowed her three fan boy/girls sit in her beauty because it was such a boost to her ego. 

Another snap of a drum stick can be heard and a spot light falls on the drummer. Suzume sat on a stool behind a large drum kit. Dressed in Sakura Haruno Gym cloths and shorts. With a dark blue butterfly in her golden hair Suzume holds the drum sticks above her head as she starts to count off a beat. 

To Suzume's right a second light falls on Kirisaki 'Man Stealer' Shinko. Dressed in an Academy uniform the blonde with dipped tips modified it to suit her man stealing nature. A very short skirt leaves little to the imagination as the top coat had the back cut out to the point her cleavage almost spills out. In a bunny ear knot either side of the coat is tied just below her breasts. Finishing her look off Kirisaki has a light red butterfly accessory in her hair. Stepping forward she grins and strums on her Bass Guitar. 

To Suzume's left a third light falls on Ryoko 'Entitled Cow' Hyūga. Like Kirisaki she wore the Academy Uniform. The skirt was normal length, but she wore a coat that was two sizes to small. Only two buttons were able to be fastened which pushed her bust up allowing her bra to spill out and be seen. Between her boobs her tie is tucked neatly. In her dark hair a white butterfly accessory is clipped A saucy smile spread across her lips while she stepped forward. In her hands is an electric guitar shaped like an ax. A riff echoes through the air as "Edie" is chanted.

Finally the center most silhouette moves. It was Edie Nakano. With a elegant snap of her head her perfect hair flails out and one can almost make out a mist of water. On the front row Kyo faints from the sight and falls into his seat face flushed red as a light fell on Edie. Dressed like the other two Edie is in an elegant Uniform, not altered in the least showing her purity of both mind and body. Stepping up to the microphone she peers to her left. Behind a curtain Alisa stood with her arms crossed. A grin was on her face as the dark glasses she wore hid her eyes. In her ear was a micro headset so she could listen to the chatter of her fellow guards. She may have the job of a timid maid during the day. But as the big blocky letters on her apron suggests. She is one bad ass head of security. Dual billy clubs sat off her hips as she started to clap for her darling Edie. 

"One! One! Two! Three!" 

Suzume shouts before the bands begins to play.










​
_-Real World_

Taneda is quick to turn the Katana back to it's former glory. Muramasa pauses his destruction of the car and holds Suzume's hand out. The blade floats over to him and he inspects it. Flame fires from the holes in the mask as he holds it up. "Your repentance is accepted." is echoed as the car hit the tracks. Liquid steel eyes fall to the car around her. With a wave of a hand the spirit hones his blade with gold before setting all the damage right. The roof that Suzume had cut free was also caught in Muramasa's power and now the entity pulled it back down on the car. The seems glow red sealing it in place as other metals float back to where they belong. 

"The pact of the blade is now honored." is echoed as Muramasa floated the blade back into it's sheath. Seconds later the rest of the liquid metal solidifies and hits the train car floor. 

"Shoot to THRILL!" Suzume sings holding devil horns up as she head banged. Stopping she opens her eyes and looks around. "Where am I?" she asks her eyes washing over everyone. She had completely forgot why she was here. "Entitled Cow? Did you come to help me find that gift for Nee-San?!" she cheers holding her cheeks. "But your hair is a mess, I'll help!" is declared as she jumped to it. Landing in the seat next to Ryoko, Suzume reaches for her hair until she sees the metal on the floor.

"Snacks!" 

Is hollered as she fell to the floor picking up a long piece of metal.

-CRUNCH!- 











Song Suzume was singing when she woke up.


----------



## Kei (Jun 7, 2014)

_[The Young Flame of Fuzen; Kyo Minami]
[Liquid Time Event]
[Understanding Arc]
[Part Four; Zo]​_
Yuu was a young man, age of 21, but the face of a young 16 year old boy with the personality of jagged rocks mixed in with broken piece of glass coated with lemon and salt.  Though he moved up the ranks quickly and proved himself to the whole village on why he should be Zo’s aid.  Despite the huge age difference, Yuu was truthfully Zo’s partner and she was his. Their relationship confused Kyo ever since Kyo was young because of the constant verbal abuse that Yuu liked to hash out at her, but apparently he was an idiotic young boy at the time and didn’t understand the complex relationship between the two.

And it wasn’t like he wanted to know about what happens between closed doors with those two. They could attack each other ruthlessly, but everyone knew in the village and clan knew that Yuu loved Zo with all his heart and soul and dedicated himself to her. 

“Don’t listen to that damn receptionist….She’s too busy in other people’s business to mind her own.” Yuu hissed through his teeth, Kyo heard a slight snicker escape his mother, when he looked up at her she waved him off as it was nothing. “Now that you two are here, maybe she’ll show up, she always know when to appear when there are visitors.”

Opening the door to her office there she sat at the desk going through the papers, “Speak of the devil…Where the hell have you been?” Yuu sneered at her causing the older woman behind the desk to smile before releasing a loud laughter.



“Even a person like me needs rest!” She laughed before looking behind them and seeing Kyo and his mother, “Ruka! Kyo! Welcome!”

Zo got from her seat and rushed over to Kyo’s mother embracing her in a big bear hug. Kyo could literally see the muscles pulse in that hug. Kyo body instantly prepared itself when the bear of the woman came around to hug him. As soon as she finished with his mother she came towards him and his shoulders stiffen, but that wasn’t going to save him. Zo wrapped her arms around him and gave him a tight squeeze and he could feel the air escape from his lungs. 

“I haven’t seen my cousins in so long!!” She said as she laughed before releasing him, Kyo took a sharp intake of breathe before composing himself and smiling at her.  “How are you? Yuu have me locked in here like some sadist dungeon master but instead of whipping he gives me paper work!”

Yuu grumbled something to himself but Kyo was too caught up in trying to breathe again to even catch a bit of it.

“I’m good, it’s been a long time Zo.” Kyo smiled up at his cousin, and for a minute that playful bear turned into an understand adult as she smiled.

“Yeah….It’s been way too long…”


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jun 7, 2014)

*Akane|Liquid Time*

*[Beach, Fuzengakure]​*
[Kei was Her Name-O]
*Liquid Time, Before the Chunin Exams*​
Akane's assault on Kei's neck and ear comes to an abrupt stop when the young Shrine Maiden wrapped her fingers into Akane's breasts. The redhead looks down as she is lightly pushed back. The swamp girl tilts her head as Kei's petit fingers started to move as she spoke.

?Please! Hahahaha! Stop! It tickles!? 

She pleaded while she continued to push up on the girl that straddled her. Eyes popping over she is greeted by the chocolate covered face of Akane. A grin sat on her features as Kei realized where her hands were firmly placed. Dropping them quickly she almost looks from Akane's deep pools of red.            

 ?Sorry! I didn?t mean too! It was just that tickled!?

Is apologized profusely as Akane pulled herself off the girl. A finger is pulled to the Kei's face as Akane slides some more frosting free. Pulling it to her mouth she licks it clean before looking back to the girl who wore the bright red face. "No you gon worry 'bout dat cher. You 'ave boobs too!" {You don't have to apologize girl. You have breasts too!} is replied as Akane squeezed one of Kei's. The girl flushed red again. But continued to speak despite how weird this girl was and the way spoke.


?May I ask, why were you licking me??

"I'll take that question Miss." Mizuirono interjects. The two tailed wolf sits close to the pair and looks at Kei. Thanks to Akane she was a pastry mess. "That is Akane's way of saying hello if you are covered in chocolate icing. Mine too." is added as the wolf licked Kei's nose clean of the fluffy chocolate. Kei only stared at the wolf for a second then looked back to Akane who had pulled her coat off and was now in a sleeveless tank top. She was now licking the icing off her coat instead of off Kei. 

?My name is Kei?.? She said smiling gently before nodding her head, ?Please if you want to wake me up next time, I would appreciate it if you did it without tongue.?

Is offered. Akane put her coat in her lap and looked at her and a grin came across her face. Grabbing a hand she shook it quickly, "Mah name, it Akane. Ah use ah bucket O' wadder next time den!" {My name is Akane. I'll use a bucket of water next time then!}  is stated as Kei's whole body shook from the powerful hand shake. Then releasing her hand Akane wrapped an arm around Kei's neck, "Dat mah sister, Mizuirono." is added as the girl looked around. Picking up a bag of lemon glazed donuts she held it up to Kei, "Fud?" ~


----------



## Laix (Jun 7, 2014)

_Edie Nakano_
 * THE CHŪNIN EXAMS*
    *PART 45*



*- Three Weeks Prior -
*​_*"AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHH!!"*_


A  girly, screeching scream echoed throughout Shikkotsu Forest, sending  the birds flying for the skies and the creatures scattering away for  safety. The unpleasant noise came from a certain billioniare heiress  whose azure blue eyes had just found something huge, white and squishy. 


"It's  so... It's so... It's so heavy!!" Suzume wheezed as she plunged her  hands into the jelly-like wall, not actually clinging to anything as she  found her arms to be swallowed by this wall of white.


"Hello?"  The kind voice of a mannered lady echoed throughout the forest. It was  as if a god was speaking to the human girls. "Is anyone there? I can  feel you poking around down there!!"


"Whose  there!?" Edie cried, equipping a kunai from her pouch. Her eyes scanned  between the branches and leaves but found nothing of relevance. 


​_*SMASH*_​

A  burst of dirt flew in the eyes of the girls, blinding them for a moment  as they shrieked with surprise. When the dust cleared however, what  greeted them was somehow scarier than the dominating voice of the  forest.


It  was a slug, quite a large one. It was about as tall as Suzume and  looked like it could easily consume her. There was parallel stripes of  blue running down its sides with, despite having no clear face, a look  of peace apparent. Maybe it was the aura or the fact this slug was  well... a slug.


"I  don't take kindly to foreigners visitng the Shikkotsu Island! Please  leave at once or..." The slug's cheeks suddenly swelled up, its voice  becoming almost inaudible thanks to whatever had filled its mouth. "I'll  be forced to use force!" 


Edie  had come to the conclusion that this slug was a female and must've been  what was communicating with them just now. Perhaps that squishy wall of  white was a jutsu of theirs?

"W-Wait!"  The Nakano waved her arms about in panic. "We're friendly, we're  friendly! I was sent by Yui Kuri--- wait... You seem really familiar..."  Edie relaxed herself, stroking the tip of her chin as she pondered to  herself while an interested yet slightly confused Suzume watched on. 

"Aha!  I've got it! You're Katsuyu, aren't you? I know I've seen you  somewhere... I think you have a painting hanging up at the Medical  Academy!"

"You're  from the Medical Academy!?" The slug swallowed whatever filled her  mouth, her voice returning to normal. "The Sakura Haruno Medical  Academy?"

"Yeah! That's it, some old granny known as Yui Kuriyama sent me."

Katsuyu gasped with shock at Edie's revelation. It appeared to be a pleasant surprise however as the slug slimed her way over to Edie, grazing her smooth body against the girl's side in a show of affection. The Nakano would be lying if she said she wasn't a bit disgusted by this but this shit-spitting slug wasn't attacking her and the last thing the genin wanted was another fight.

"A friend of Kuriyama-sama is a friend of mine~"

Edie raised her eyebrows, intrigued by this seemingly isolated slug's revelation.

"You're a friend? She sent me here to this forest and didn't even tell me what exactly I was looking for-"

"She sent you to find me," The slug interrupted as she shuffled back towards the wall of white. There was a rather stomach-churning moment followed after where the slug appeared to merge with the great body of white before speaking again, this time her voice louder and much more over-bearing.

"Up here~!!"

Edie and Suzume looked to the sky only to see the white stretch as far as the heavens. The girl couldn't believe what she was seeing. That wall of white wasn't just a jutsu? No, that big white thing... The white that seemed to stretch endlessly in width was her? Yes, now Edie was remembering the details of all those boring classes. Katsuyu was the personal summon of Sakura Haruno and her teacher, possessing the unique ability of division. During the Fourth Great Ninja War, the combined powers of two Byakugō users was able to summon one tenth of the Great Slug Queen Katsuyu. It was said the Slug compared well in size to a single branch of the enormous tree, and its liquidated form was capable of providing recovery to an entire_ army.
_
So was this the real thing? _The real Katsuyu?_ Edie couldn't even see where the slug's body ended. It seemed to stretch on endlessly.

"I suggest you get a higher view, I'm quite tall!" Katsuyu giggled sheepishly. As per her suggestion, Edie and Suzume scaled a nearby tree which also felt endless in height. Every minute that went past, the more this situation made sense. The trees were so tall to accommodate Katsuyu, so much so that they matched her height that was unmeasurable to the human eye. When they reached the top of the tree, they found themselves not only between the clouds but also slightly taller than Katsuyu.

"You're... You're so big! Like, we're up in the skies! This is insane!" Edie gasped, sitting down on a nearby branch. 

"Katsuyu-Chan is so huge! How do you move around!?" Suzume asked curiously. The slug giggled yet again before answering.

"Well, I don't physically move my largest form for you see I can divide. When I'm summoned, I send a part of me instead of my entire existence~" Suzume nodded with interest, taking in every little detail about herself that Katsuyu revealed. The Queen Slug was eager to move on however as was Edie.

"I hate to be so hasty but we must press on... I know why Kuriyama-sama sent you hare, Edie-sama."

"You do?"

"Yes... In fact, I've been waiting nearly a hundred years for you!"
​
​


----------



## Kei (Jun 7, 2014)

_[The Dedicated Shrine Maiden of the Sea? Kei Sili]
[Liquid Time Event; Fish Out of Water]​_

The big dog?s tongue was a bit rougher than the girls, but it did the job of licking clean the remaining chocolate off her face.  Kei couldn?t help but giggle a bit, as she smiled at petted the dog. This was the girls sister, however wasn?t being a summoning offspring a huge taboo? Unlike in the past where it was accepted but now many summoning?s tried to stay away from appearing in human form and having relations with humans. She gently patted the dog before looking over at Akane, was she the offspring off such taboo, the way she talked and carried herself was like a wolf, so maybe she was raised by them because the horrible thing about her blood. 

If that was the case, Kei got up and brushed off the sand off her shorts before taking the dogs paw and shaking it, ?It?s very nice to meet you Mizuirono.? 

Kei noticed that Akane was offering a donut that was covered in sand. She smiled pitifully before going over to her and holding out her hand, taking the donut she held it carefully. The sand had decorated the donut like it was supposed to be there all along and it was Kei that was the weird one. 

?This isn?t good for your stomach, how about I treat you to a meal from Fuzenkagure in the response of you losing your meal.? She said holding out her other hand, ?Eating all those sweets will ruin that beautiful smile of yours.?

Kei thought for a moment, ?I know a place where you can get steak skewers and they are really delicious especially with green peppers.? 

Throwing away the donut in the nearest trash can she turned back to Akane and clapped her hands together. There was something about the thought of the girl being part of something greater than human made her whole body shiver. A bond between a human and a summoning, the ultimate taboo, the ultimate breakage of an unspoken law between humans and summoning?s. It wasn?t like the Fennikkusu clan or their polar opposite, where their taboo was diluted, but it seemed that once you had relations with a summoning, no matter how hard they try to dilute the gene pool the blood is too strong to deny.

?Do you mind~? Kei purred, ?It?s not a lot of times we see outsiders.?


----------



## Kyuuzen (Jun 7, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



​



*"C'mon!  Jūjin Taijutsu Ougi: Gatsūga!"*

Two rapidly-spinning drills shot upward into the sky from the grassy field, coming together into one huge drill and arching downward and flying toward a tall, feral-looking brunette woman and her large white wolf.  She smirked and looked at the wolf, before the two of them performed the same drill technique that was flying toward them, but with much more speed and power.  It slammed into the smaller drill, and sent a young, brown-haired boy and his golden dog flying through the air and landing on their backs.  The boy sat up and rubbed the dogs tummy, shooting a glare at the woman who had just landed on all fours.  She stood back on two feet and guffawed openly.

*"That wasn't a bad attempt, Yoku-chan!"*  She shot him a grin, and he smiled a bit at the compliment despite himself.  He stood on his own two feet while lifting his dog and setting it on his shoulder.  *"How do you get yours to hit so hard, Oba-chan?"*  This woman was the sister of his late mother, and had become like a surrogate mother for him.  Her name was Inuzuka Hana.  Typically, that name meant flower, but the way her kanji was written read it as "nose."  It was an appropriate name, as hers was the best in the clan, and she was even a natural sensor-type.  His clan was the only people he even associated with, and she was the one he was any kind of open with.  He was completely closed off most of the time, making it so that the jonin woman was the only one who could train him effectively.

*"It comes from power.  Our clan is naturally speedy so it's our strength that we have to work on to get our techniques to pack more of a punch."*  Yokuuga nodded at that, ignoring the fact that right now he looked more mangy than feral.  He was covered in dirt from the rough landing he'd just had, and probably also from training early that day.  He absentmindedly wondered when the last time he'd bathed was.  He should probably get on that.  Apparently, his aunt felt the same because she gave two quick sniffs and plugged her nose.  *"Yeesh.  When was the last time you bathed, Yoku-chan?"*  Yokuuga smirked and shrugged.  *"Yeah, I should get on that.  We done here?"* *"Yup.  Now go bathe, before you drive the ninken into a frenzy."*

Yokuuga's bathing process was always ironically messy.  Koganemaru hated bathing, but liked to swim, so if Yokuuga turned it into a game, the dog would get in the water.  However, this didn't always work.  So what he had to do was strip down, chase Koganemaru around the bathhouse, and then tackle the golden pup into the hot water.  Once they were in, it was another task to keep a hold on the dog.  It usually ended up with them racing underwater, using the Passing Fang, Yokuuga to catch up to the dog and Koganemaru to try and escape.  When the boy finally got a hold on his ninken, he scrubbed it down to the point of cleanliness and lathered him up with soap before using him as a wash cloth and cleaning himself.

The two of them got out of the water and dried off, Yokuuga dressing in a clean pair of boxers, pants, a sleeveless gray shirt with a fur-rimmed hood, and a pair of black shinobi sandals.  Hana approached him when he finished dressing.  *"You missed the chuunin exams for this year, y'know."*  She was leaned against the door frame leading into his room.  He shrugged.  *"Not sure if I want the extra responsibility.  I'd rather take on the missions I do now and deal with it later."*  He cracked his neck from side to side and exhaled.  *"We'll see, though.  If all goes well for my missions, I'll participate in the next one."*  Koganemaru hopped onto his shoulder from atop his dresser.  *"We're headin' out.  See you later, Oba-chan."*  She gave him a animal grin as he walked by her and headed out to the streets of Konoha.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jun 7, 2014)

*Akane|Liquid Time*

*[Fuzengakure]​*
[Kei was Her Name-O II, Food Friends!]
*Liquid Time, Before the Chunin Exams*​
Mizuirono smiled as she and Kei shook hands um paws... ,  "My what a sweet kid, I think we should move here Akane." the wolf states while Kei looked at the offered Donut. A very tried smile spread across her features as she walked over to Akane. Taking it she seemed to inspect it for some time before looking back to the redhead. Clearing her throat she allowed it to lower a bit and then explained to the redhead that eating such a food would give her stomach problems. "Nice and intelligent. Why couldn't you be my sister?" Mizuirono asked playfully as she pawed the sandy beach. Akane's grin dropped for a second. "Ah 'eard dat!" {I heard that.} Akane declared.

"You were suppose to." is replied sheepishly. Anake snorts, but looks back to Kei who was still looking at the donut as if it were some death warrant. Clearing her throat she smiled back and slid the tainted pastry behind her back.   "How about I treat you to a meal from Fuzenkagure in the response of you losing your meal.? is offered. Akane's mouth dropped open and her stare went blank.

Did

She

Just 

Offer 

Free 

Food?!

Mizuirono pulled a paw to her snout and suppressed a chuckle, "Oh, that is a mistake." is snicker almost under her breath. That wide mouth slowly drew up into a ear to ear grin as Akane's hands shook in joy. She did! She offered Akane free food, she did! Kei grinned and started to walk toward a trash can, "?Eating all those sweets will ruin that beautiful smile of yours.? aww, now she was sweet talking Akane. The redhead grinned, she didn't have to go into all the flattering, she had Akane at free food. 

"Oh, you don't really have to worry about that smile Kei-Chan, Akane here chews on bones like I do. We keep our teeth clean." is replied. Akane nods, it was true. But as the donut slid away to never be seen again Akane gasped. SWEETS! Her mouth remained opened until Kei turned back to her. ?I know a place where you can get steak skewers and they are really delicious especially with green peppers.? those words made it all better to Akane and that mouth tied back up into a wide grin. "Ah lak stake!" [I like steak.} is exclaimed. In a flash of speed she was next to Kei and scooped the girl up in a large bear hug. A quick peck on the cheek is followed as Akane looked at her, "Ah dink Ah luv you." {I think I love you} is said. 

"Akane, put the poor girl down." Mizuirono states, "But fud!", "She very well can't show us the way if you insist on holding her." is replied. Akane nods. As always her sister was correct. Putting Kei down, the girl amazingly allowed the fact that Akane had kissed her on the cheek and ever declared her love for her roll off her back. "You're a Saint Kei-Chan to put up with her antics." is chuckled. Akane snorted and frowned. Kei was more of a saint than she thought as she offered.  

?Do you mind~? Kei purred, ?It?s not a lot of times we see outsiders.?

Akane's mouth dropped as Kei purred a bit. Walking up to the Shrine Maiden she grabbed her mouth and looked into her mouth, "W'ere you at kat!" {Where are you cat!} Akane asked looking into Kei's throat,  "Ah dink she ate ah kat!" {I think she ate a cat!} is declared. "AKANE! Let her GO!" Mizuirono shouts in horror as it looked as if Akane was about to try and reach into the poor girl's mouth. ~


----------



## Kei (Jun 7, 2014)

_[The Dedicated Shrine Maiden of the Sea? Kei Sili]
[Liquid Time Event; Fish Out of Water]_​
Kei released a small giggle as Mizuirono made a comment about moving here to Fuzenkagure. She nodded her head at that comment, outsiders weren?t really welcomed, but it was nice when they were won over by the charm. It was hard to get into the family that was known as Fuzenkagure, but once you were in then it was hard to get out as well.  Kei flushed a bit when Mizuirono complimented her with saying how she wanted Kei to be her sister and that she was nice and intelligent, Kei cupped her face in embarrassment.

?Please, that is just too much, but thanks for the compliment nonetheless.? Although something caught her off guard the wolf said she was going to regret it, regret what? Unless she had a stomach of a black hole Kei was pretty good, the steak skewers were just snack food so they came really cheap, and many people just grabbed them when they wanted something quick and cheap.  However as soon as Kei was about to ask why Akane had grabbed her and placed her in a huge bear hug and almost caused her to double over for air. 

?Ah!? Kei felt the air from her lungs escape as the girl hugged her, such monster strength, and she was a ninja if Kei could ever pinpoint one out. Not everyone had this killer strength especially a girl. She swung Kei around and she didn?t know whether to scream for help or laugh at the innocence?s of the girl. Akane was so easy to please it seemed, if she offered someone else steak skewers they would probably say thanks and end it at that, but the girl hugged her. 

?Alright then?Akane-chan, can you let me---!? Kei couldn?t finish the sentence because Akane had shoved her fingers into her mouth, trying to get a non-existing cat out of her mouth. Kei felt her mouth being ravaged by someone?s finger, but she pushed away from Akane as she grabbed her tongue and moved it around looking for the cat. Mizuirono quickly came over and bit hard on Akane shirt pulling her off the girl. 

Kei coughed up as she tried to position herself and regain a bit of her composure from the ravaging, but still it was asking for a lot from Kei to act as though nothing happened.


----------



## Vergil (Jun 7, 2014)

Mion


Her bath was painful at first but the sensation of getting the grime and dirt off her body was simply magnificent. She shampooed her hair three times and made sure there was enough conditioner in it to make brushing it a little easier. Of course it wasn’t – it was almost as painful as the whipping she endured mere hours ago. She’d been given her own room, certainly not a lavish one, but not having to share it with birds, bees and other people was definitely a joy. Reflecting on how much she took the little luxuries of life for granted, she knelt and prayed, thanking Jashin for the life she was born into and to never take anything for granted again. 

Her long white robes had the red mark of Jashin on the back and came down all the way to her ankles. Underwear was entirely optional, thankfully, as she didn’t have any and she felt a little naughty without. She hoped to meet Ato-sensei again and wondered if there was any way that she could convince him to perform the 4th verse of chapter 7 with her. Looking in the mirror she sighed sadly. She wasn’t pretty by any stretch of the imagination. Her face was plain and ordinary and there were many things about it she wished she could change, though unlike Kagami, she never would. This was the face that Jashin felt she needed in her life. He had a purpose for her and however He had designed her was absolutely His will and she could not argue with that. At least her body was fine; average sized breasts, unremarkable hips but she was athletic, especially after her intense training. She would need to keep that up, and indeed her body ached a little for more exercise. In the end though it boiled down to Mion looking at herself and hoping that Ato-sensei was part of His plan for her. 

She put her lewd thoughts to the back of her mind and headed downstairs where she was meant to meet the Head of this Church in the pulpit, where he stood facing the giant and wondrous statue of Jashin.

“Mion.” He looked at the girl in front of him and nodded approvingly. “You have dedication to His Lord, so I hear. I can see that in the steely gaze in your eyes. But first I need to see if you truly understand Jashin.”

He gave her a bowl and a knife and nodded.

Mion had seen this countless times but had not progressed far enough to take part in it, now though it seemed as though she was ready. She took the blade of the knife and opened up her palm, so the fingers were spread out. The slowly she sliced the flesh between the fingers on be one. As the horrid sting penetrated her left hand she showed no real emotion, after all this was little more than a series of unpleasant papercuts, not a full blown whipping.

Blood dripped into the bowl and the High Priest looked on at Mion’s reaction.

“Ah so you have become used to pain or are at least to the point that you can control your reactions, but that’s not enough is it?”

“No your holiness. I need to take pleasure in my pain, for if I do not understand it, I have no right to inflict it on others.” Mion said bowing her head, “I …I’m not ready yet.” 

The priest stepped around behind Mion and laid his hands on her shoulders, moving his hands down her arms. She knew what this meant – it wasn’t the first time and likely wouldn’t be the last but she was a servant to Jashin and she was fairly low down the pecking order. Her robes fell off her and she stood frozen. Even after all these years, it got no easier. She tried to concentrate on the words he was saying rather than his wandering hands.

“There’s something that you need to do in Konoha. To truly experience pleasure through pain, you need to be able to let your mind go free. To achieve this and truly become a Jashinist you must cut all ties and take pleasure in hurting those that you care for.”

She’d never been kissed. The priests would not go near her face – they said that they would rather look at her body. She was ugly. She knew it and the high priest was no different. He was old, perhaps 65. Fat with fine food and wine. His hands were sweaty and his teeth were as yellow as pus. She was thankful he was not kissing her and thankful for her ugly face. Other priests would only touch but he was being much more aggressive – this was going to go further. 

“You will…light a fuse in Konoha, but you will not implicate the Church in this. Instead you will implicate….a friend. And you will enjoy doing it.”

Mion’s teeth clenched. She only had one friend. Kagami Rei. She had to implicate her in something terrible no doubt and ruin her life forever – and take pleasure in it. As she thought of the horror of betraying her friend, she realized that she had no choice. This was Jashin’s will. This was His plan for her. Just as it was to be laid down and have this man on top of her. She tried to think of Ato-sensei but to no avail, the high priests weight and heavy raspy breathing was enough to shatter any escape that she may have had. 

Her first time. She stared blankly at the giant statue of Jashin as she felt the High Priest everywhere on her. She didn’t want to lose it like this. But it was for Jashin. She should be happy. She should be….

Tears welled up in her. 

She prayed to Jashin for strength that never came.



Mion’s room was shut for the whole day. She sat on the bed after her bath but could not get the unclean feeling off her. It was Jashin’s will but….

“Don’t doubt Him, that is the way to being a filthy atheist.” She growled as she resisted the urge to throw up for a 3rd time. It was clear her will wasn’t strong enough. Such an experience should have been a joyful moment – to be blessed by a being that was so much closer to God than she was. It was a blessing. It was a good thing. Blood trickled out of her palm as her nails dug into the flesh from her clenched fist. 

Her grip loosened and she breathed in, trying to enjoy the emotional anguish she was suffering. This was truly to be a Jashinist and it was a test. If she could enjoy this feeling of violation….of…disgust and guilt and….

“Just smile. That’s all you have to do. Just smile.” Mion said to herself, her lips trembling and the hot tears that she thought couldn’t flow any more, beginning to amass once more.

“Smile damn you!” she opened the bedside drawer and pulled out a whip, striking herself on the back.

Smile!

It was a grimace and she started to cry again. Fuck! Enjoy it or else you’re nothing but a butt ugly girl who no-one loves. Smile and be a Jashinist! She whipped herself again and again, punishing herself not taking pleasure in this pain. It had to be overcome! Think about what happened and smile! Laugh! Feel joy!

It took about ten minutes and finally she smiled! Glory be to Jashin!

This was different though. Was this enlightenment? It was as though something inside her had been released. She smiled. A broad one. There was a laugh bubbling up in there but there was a feeling of dread too. Dread that if she let that laugh out it would change her in a way that frightened the hell out of her. It was like….a different person. One she had been introduced to before. She remembered a yelling when she had met the group that went to the village before, expressing inner thoughts in a rather colourful way.  Not only that but there was a murderous rage in there telling her to murder the High Priest. Murder him but not before you slowly peel the skin off them after burning his flesh. Not before you drink his *blOod aNd feAst on hIs flESh – to do so wOulD bRIng hiM ecSTaSy – PleaSUre = PAIN. PAin = pLEasuRe. KILLl hIm. ToRTure hiM. MAKe hIM cRY oUT ANd uNDERstAnd wHAt TRUE PAIN is. MAke HIm…. *

Mion was panting, holding her head. She suppressed it. Barely. Exactly....it was exactly how that voice spoke to her in Hinowa. What...what was happening to her? She put it in the corner of her mind. She had been through a lot today and she didn't need to think about anything else. It was good enough that she smiled.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jun 7, 2014)

*Akane|Liquid Time*

*[Beach, Fuzengakure]​*
[Kei was Her Name-O III, Food Friends! II]
*Liquid Time, Before the Chunin Exams*​
A growl escaped Mizuirono as she pulled the redhead to the ground. With a nip at her ear she walked around to the girl and looked her in the eyes, "What in the bayou's name was you thinking Akane!" is demanded as she pulled her teeth mere centimeters from her sister's nose. Her breath was hot and her tone was irate. "What are you trying to do, kill the nice girl? She offered you food and you try to rip her head off because she purred? Are you that dimwitted? Do I have to act like you mother too?" is asked. 

Akane's face blushed red and she turned her gaze from the wolf at the mere mention of Tomoe, her mother. Swallowing hard Akane keeps her gaze downcast as the wolf continued, "Now, what do you have to say for yourself? Huh, are you just going to sit there and allow Kei to think that your some nut that likes to grab people faces and fiddle in their mouths?" Akane bit her lip and looked up. Her eyes were full of regret. She was just curious. Looking pass Mizuirono she sees Kei whom was trying her best to compose herself after having Akane's fingers in her almost down her throat. "No..." is the soft reply as she stared deeply into Mizuirono  soft gray eyes. The wolf nodded over to Kei and Akane pulled herself to her feet and dusted the sand off her cloths. 

Slowly at first, not to startle Kei, Akane walked up to the girl and fell to  a knee like she was proposing, head bowed she pulled a handful of Ryo from her tool kit. Not being able to read or count she just hoped that this would help sate the girl of the wrong doing that she had done to her, "Ah, Ah'm so sorry fo' doin' dat. Ah sumtime no dink wat Ah do 'n' jus' do it." {I, I'm so sorry for doing that. I sometimes don't think about what I do and just do it instead.} she offered softly not meeting Kei's gaze. Drawing a breath she slowly moved her gaze up to Kei.

"If you no wan to show meh 'round. Ol Akane no tak personal. Ah understan." {If you don't want to show me around anymore. I understand and don't take it personally.} is stated. Not moving the redhead merely knelt there holding the money to the girl. 

"I think that is the first time I've ever seen Akane apologize like that." is stated. That meant that she really seemed to like Kei.~


----------



## Kei (Jun 7, 2014)

_[The Dedicated Shrine Maiden of the Sea? Kei Sili]
[Liquid Time Event; Fish Out of Water]​_
How weak was she? A girl just shoved her hand in her mouth and messed around and she wasn?t even a licensed dentist and yet Kei couldn?t be mad. She just couldn?t, maybe a little annoyed, but angry or upset, she couldn?t be. Kei took a deep breathe, she had to calm herself down and there was nothing to gain if she started to yell all around the place. The girl didn?t know better, and that was no one?s fault except those who raised her.  Kei got on the girl level and pat her head, before looking at her in the eyes. 

?I forgive you?? She smiled sweetly, but then she took a firm tone, ?Although you can?t do that again or else I might get mad.?

Kei winked at her, ?And when I get mad?.?

Kei tackled the girl to the ground and began to tickle the girl all over, ?I become a monster!! A tickle monster!!? She laughed as she attacked the girl?s side and tried her best to see her smile. She couldn?t be the reason of someone?s sadness. A shrine maiden was supposed to make a person smile or at least try to help them in any way they could. ?What do you say to that young maiden!!!??

The shrine maiden threw her head back and laugh before moving the girls long hair out of the way of her eyes, ?Another rule, you can?t be sad around me.? Taking her fingers she placed them on the opposite side of her cheeks and pulled them up into a smile before snorted at the girl?s confused face.  Kei wanted to see her smile and that was it, so if that meant running around and acting crazy then she would. 

?No sadness?? She smiled evilly before showing Akane her fingers, ?Or else?.?

Although she attacked her again, but this time it wasn?t with her fingers! Kei got into the crook of Akane?s neck and blew a raspberry on her, a long and loud one before attacking her again with her fingers. 

?Do you promise? You gotta say you promise!!? Kei said in between breathes, ?I won?t stop unless you promise me!!?


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jun 7, 2014)

*Akane|Liquid Time*

*[Beach, Fuzengakure]​*
[Kei was Her Name-O IV, Food Friends! III]
*Liquid Time, Before the Chunin Exams*​
Akane's deep red eyes widen as she felt her body being tossed backwards onto the beach. A small cloud of sand puff and the Shrine Maiden mounts the girl. Akane's lips crack open as the girl's fingers find their way over her body and Akane laughs a deep belly laugh as the girl tickle tortures her. Arms and legs flail as Akane tries to roll. But in her state of utter, uncontrolled, laughter he was weakened. Kei's finger's rounded to her sides and Akane squealed even more as the girl exerted her dominance over her. Mizuirono mouth fell open in utter shock at the scene. In what seemed like less than a minute the timid, nice Kei was a little devil that had Akane at her mercy.

The wolf couldn't help but chuckle to herself, how many times had she needed to put Akane in her place in a similar manner. But thanks in part to having only dew claws and not opposable thumbs she could only jibe at the dense redhead with words that went over her head. But, now this was poetic justice while Akane had tears streaming from the sides of her eyes. "Way to go" is mused as Kei pulled her head back. Arms and legs fall back into the sand as Akane pants for dear life while was given a short reprieve from the weaponized tickles. Catching her own breath Kei asks what Akane thought about that, now that the roles were reversed. The savage swamp warrior was now the Maiden who needed a price charming. 

As Akane panted the girl layed down a secondary rule after she pulled Akane's messy hair from her face. Then with a light tap she pulled on the redhead's cheeks and twisted a smile in place,  ?Another rule, you can?t be sad around me.?  is demanded. Akane pants and looks at Kei. How could she be sad when she was about to tickle the pee out of her?  

?No sadness??  

An almost dark and evil grin crossed Kei's lips and Mizuirono dropped to the beach and covered her eyes with her paws, something vile this way comes. "I can't watch!" is declared. 

?Or else?.?

Akane's eyes widen as she felt Kei's lips press against her neck. Then the strangest of sounds came to be and Akane's face reddened. She hadn't had beans, but she started to giggle as her neck vibrated under the Maiden's new assault. Then, as she pulled up, the fingers of death came again and Akane felt her body tense as she is tickled more and more. Her pleas of mercy rang down the beach as Kei was a merciless hunter and Akane was the weak prey. 

?Do you promise? You gotta say you promise!!? 

Is demanded, but Akane could only draw breath and laugh more as her bowls tried to move.

?I won?t stop unless you promise me!!?

Is stated in between breaths. Akane roared and roared with laughter as she is slowly beaten into submission. "Ah give, Ah give!" Akane shouts loudly in between squeals of laughter. "Ah promise!" is yelled. Kei grinned as she pulled away. She was panting just as hard as Akane was. But as the redhead pulled herself up on her elbows one could see mischievousness there. "Mah turn!" is declared as she pushed up and put Kei on the ground. Now Akane was on top and her fingers were aimed for the Maiden's ribs as she returned the favor. ~


----------



## Vergil (Jun 8, 2014)

Kagami

So, the fake crying didn?t work.

She was hoping that some person would come to her rescue if she kept it up long enough but apparently not. There was no chivalry anymore. She once again looked at the phone. 

By her estimation, she was in the middle of the forest, which means which ever direction she went she was going to get killed, which didn?t bother her but she?d rather live. She had a handbag on preorder for a year now and she was getting it tomorrow! 

For the sake of that bag, she must survive.

Short of attempting to run through the forest until she found a fence, she had few options. The police couldn?t help as she was technically a shinobi and this was outside of their jurisdiction. Rena was seeing what she could do, but she didn?t have enough pull. Her butler, bless him, was gearing up to sneak into the forest but was stopped at the gate. Apparently ?sneak? to him mean to dress up like Rambo and get caught on the barbed wire at the top of the fence. Mion never carried a cell phone and everyone else she knew was in the exam. Honestly it was bad enough Suzume knew she was in here ? at least she didn?t know how out of her depth she was, so really she had no desire to try and meet up with others.

There was one last option. Her father.

Looking at the phone, she was tempted. He said that there would be no more favours from him, unless she agreed to his terms, and really he may as well have asked her to chop off her limbs and lock herself in a room. Perhaps not in that order?.but yeah.

The terms were marriage to some random guy for the sake of political ties. To be a caged bird and to be a good little woman for this shit. Sure, she?d have all the prettiest clothes, the nicest shoes, the best food?..but no freedom. She?d be a gird in a lovely, ornate cage ? but a cage nonetheless. She couldn?t bear that thought. All her life she just wanted to be free but alas it was not meant to be. Even joining the Academy took years of arguing and pleading. Eventually he agreed as she agreed to meet her prospective husband. He didn?t seem too bad. Relatively good looking, but it was a fake type of good looking. He seemed like a nice person too. Polite, but then everyone was in those sorts of meetings.

It was just so?.methodical. Loveless. Her mother said that given time, she would learn to love him and to care for him, just as she had. Kagami couldn?t stomach that. She?d rather die than be forced to do anything. Perhaps she did take it too far. When her Sensei told her to finish her homework, she said no ? simply because he had told her to do it. Asking was a different matter but she was spoilt. She had been told that enough times and she knew it ? but fuck it, what?re you gonna do right?

Apparently go into a forest with no real plan. Well if she did die, it was going to be her decision ? her terms. With that in mind she huffed and walked through the forest in a straight line (away from the fire obviously). This was her fucking city, these trees were hers, the beasties were hers, the people living in it were hers. Nothing would stop her. 

Two minutes later

Kagami ran faster than she?d ever run before as a swarm of giant hornets flew after her.

?By Order of the Daimyo?s daughter, fucking stop you stupid flying shits!? Kagami yelled as she ran through the forest


----------



## Kei (Jun 8, 2014)

_[The Dedicated Shrine Maiden of the Sea? Kei Sili]
[Liquid Time Event; Fish Out of Water]​_

Kei couldn?t help but let out a terrifying scream as Akane pounced on her, but she rolled against the girls touch and laughed until it hurt. The girl was too fast and too strong, Kei tears coated her eyes and soon she couldn?t see Akane through her tears. She only had one chance with the girl straddling her waist, and with all she could muster she shot up her upper body and grabbed the girls head. 

?Akane, food! Let?s get food!? She said through her laughter, ?Steak! Meat! For you and Mizuirono!?

She couldn?t take it anymore and the tickles were too much. Kei lay back on the ground her chest was heaving up and down as her body was covered in sand. She hasn?t laughed so much since?.Since?.Kei smile slowly disappeared but reappeared in an instant as she rolled from underneath the girl.  Kei slapped her cheeks, she couldn?t be sad especially after telling Akane couldn?t be sad. Kei turned back around and smiled her brightest smile.

?That tired me out, I?m starving!? Kei said grabbing her stomach, was she lying? Even Kei took a minute to make sure, that small sting in her heart was nothing she couldn?t get over. A shrine maiden?s duty was to make others happy, to see others smile, that was her duty and for her duty was everything.  ?Steak, steak~ Yummy steak~?

Kei got up from the ground and grabbed Akane hand, ?Let?s go grab some steak!? Kei said pointing in the direction of the nearest steak stand.  The steak stand was a little bit off of the beach,  a small stand that didn?t stand out too much but it got ton of business, the smell of nicely grilled steak was enough to make anyone stomach growl.

The young lady at the stand smiled at then, ?Can I get six steak skewers, two without the stick?? Kei turned around and pointed to the chair, ?How about we sit and wait, we can talk about things if you want why the meat is cooking.?


----------



## Laix (Jun 8, 2014)

_Edie Nakano_
 * THE CHŪNIN EXAMS*
    *PART 46*


​ _*- Three Weeks Prior -*_

She batted her eyelashes as her mind processed what had just been said. _A hundred years? _This slug had been waiting for the daughter of a billionaire to turn up at a secluded island in the Land of Waves? 'Contrived' was a nice way of putting what Edie thought about that.

"_Really? _A hundred years? As if! I'm only seventeen!!" Edie yelled to the slug, raising her voice due to the altitude and not because she was necessarily angry. 

"Actually, Edie-San's going to be eighteen very very soon!" Suzume chimed in, sitting on the tree with her legs crossed like a child during story time. 

"Let me explain..." Katsuyu let out a small sigh before beginning. Edie settled down, listening with her mind still undecided.

"I apologise for scaring you! I didn't mean you specifically, I-I'm not like that! For you see, the last time I had a summoning contract was... Well, was back when Lady Sakura was alive. Eventually I outlived everyone - even my fellow summons that assisted the other sannin."

Katsuyu let out a soft sigh, finding it rather difficult to discuss this subject. 

"I was filled with loneliness and so ended up living out the past hundred or so years in the Shikkotsu Forest without ever venturing out. Although I'm the most kindest of creatures, the villagers still barred all access to the island out of respect for me. They consider me a national treasure and so took the necessary measures to protect me. It's been so long since I saw the outside world, since I saw Konoha... I have no idea what's happened."

The girls began to sympathize with the Queen Slug, with Edie surprisingly baring no ill will towards the animal. In fact, she was thinking to herself how she wouldn't mind having this slug become one of her followers alongside Suzume.

"No idea at all!?" The little samurai blurted, eyes wide with shock. "So you have no idea about the White and Black divide!?"

"I'm being one hundred percent truthful with you both! This is the first I've heard of such a term and would love for one of you to explain it to me quite soon!"

"Hold on so, you've been living a reclusive lifestyle blah blah blah, so why are you waiting for me? What am I meant to be doing? And how do you know Granny?"

"I knew her grandmother. She was one of the first students at the Sakura Haruno Medical Academy when it first opened. I was actually quite close with Mikoto-san. When Lady Sakura passed, she promised me that she wouldn't forget about me and would always pass on tales of me to her children and her grandchildren. I never actually had any idea she stayed true to her word until one day Kuriyama-sama arrived on the island when she was a young girl herself..."

It was when Katsuyu was talking about Kuriyama she remembered just how old that woman is. Sure, she calls her Granny but that's mostly because of her youthful deception and the old lady appearance she used to have. In actual fact, the woman is likely in her early seventies if not older.

"Why did she arrive, Slimey-Slug-Chan?" Suzume asked, tilting her head to the side with an innocent look. 

"She came to me not for a summoning contract but for information. I can't remember the specific details I'm afraid but it was along the lines of researching the Byakugō technique created by Lady Tsunade and mastered by Lady Sakura. Kuriyama-sama left afterwards but we did have a joyful time."

"This is nice and all but it doesn't answer my question..." Edie folded her arms, leaning against the ginormous tree. "Why was you waiting for me? What is so special about me!?"

"My sincerest apologies, Edie-sama! I... Well... You are... I look at you and I see what I would see in Sakura and Tsunade. I see the potential of a true partnership between us. I unfortunately did not see that in Kuriyama-sama but not for any negative reasons... It just wasn't there."

Edie's face suggested that she was floored by this revelation. However, even Suzume could see that in reality Edie was rolling in the compliments and ego-boosting she was currently receiving right now. All she could imagine was telling Ryoko about this trip and watching that bitch's face fall flat when she reveals that she is the next Tsunade, the third master of the Queen Slug summoning and the next medical goddess. 

_(Thank you Granny! Hohohohohohohohohohohoh~~~!!)_

"So Nee-San is even more amazing than I already thought!?" Suzume had a sparkle in her eyes as if she was about to burst into a stream of tears. "Nee-San is just so amaaaaaaaazing~~~!!" The girl lunged for her sister, wrapping her arms around the busty blonde's waist as she rubbed her cheeks against her. 

"So what? I'm gonna get a summoning contract out of this? Hohohohohohohohohohohohohohoho! This is perfect! Hohohohoho! Hohohohohohoho!!!" The Nakano turned to Suzume with a wicked grin.

"_*LAUGH WITH ME SUZUME!!*_"
"_*YAS NEE-SAN, AT ONCE!!*_"

"_*Hohohohohohohohohohohohohohohohohohohohohohohoooooooo~!!!*_"
"_*Hohohohohohohohohohohohohohohohohohohohohohohoooooooo~!!!*_"

While the girls cackled away in a comical manner, Katsuyu couldn't help but giggle to herself. It was quite amazing actually; her short, under the breath giggle was louder than Edie and Suzume's combined maniacal laughter. If slugs could smile, Katsuyu would have the biggest one of all on her face for finally, after an entire century of solitude, she had finally found the one.

No more loneliness, no more sorrow, no more clinging to memories. 

_*- Flashback End -*_

_*- Present Day, Forest of Death -*_

The end had come.

The second part of the Chūnin Exams had come to a glorious end with Edie's second most hated male Ren Houki and that git from the DIVERGENT mission taking the crown. She'd heard there were others too but when the blonde stepped out of the Forest of Death through the metal gates, all she was met with was flashing cameras and a inaudible chatter. There was a crowd huddled around the winners, with only the tall flag visible above their heads. Edie didn't really care what was being asked but all she could hear was the name 'Ogama' being repeatedly mentioned which she found rather strange. 

Being the winners and all, shouldn't all the questions be concerning their win and how they won? Or at least something along those lines.

Shrugging it off, she was about to find out where she was supposed to go when her own crowd of reporters turned up, poking their cameras and microphones at her face. Using her shinobi skills, Edie impressively fixed her appearance, going from survivor of a dangerous challenge to harassed celebrity in 0.05 seconds. It would've been 0.04 seconds but she had to adjust her hair adornment.

"_*Hey! Edie! Do you have any comment on your father's release of your teacher?*_"

"Ehhhhhhhhhhhhhh?" _(What a stupid question...) _she thought.

"_*Miss Nakano, over here! Do you have anything to say about Ryoko's imprisonment!?*_"

"Ryoko's in prison!?" Edie struggled to contain it as her laughter messily spilled out. "_Hohohohohoho!!_ Did she get caught working the streets!?"

"_*Uh... Edie, what are your thoughts on the death of Suzume Sato?*_"

Surprisingly, the girl simply brushed aside the questions which should be sending her crazy. "Suzume? _Dead? _Yeah, when I see the body boys, I'll believe it! She takes after me so there's no way she would like die so easily. Anyway, that's enough questions, thank you!"

_"Miss Edie!"
"Wait!"
"Lady Nakano!"
"What about---!"
"Have you taken into consideration that---!"
"Natsu may have---!!"
_​
Edie quickly dashed away, doing what she's done plenty of times which is escaping the intrusive media. They didn't even bother following her, instead attracting like bees to the next flower that emerged from the forest. She couldn't help but glance over her shoulder and question what on earth had just happened.

It was perhaps this curiosity that killed the cat - or rather, caused her to slam head-first into what felt like a freshly cooked brick wall. The blonde bombshell was knocked straight to the floor but quickly recovered, rubbing her head as she scowled at who had knocked her over.

"_*HEY!!*_ You better watch where you're going you little---"

Her voice went completely silent and all the rage faded away. There was a simple look of shock on her face when she saw who it was that had thrown her to the floor by her own mistake.

Red hair, impressive physique, irritating cocky smile and narrowed crimson eyes that just make her want to poke them out with a kebab stick.

_Him._
​


----------



## Kei (Jun 8, 2014)

_[Chunin Exams]
[The Small Flame of Fuzenkagure; Kyo Minami]
[Privacy]​_
The sound of clicking cameras and the loud sound that came along with it, Kyo knew what was waiting for them before even coming out the gate. He sighed though this was what he was expecting the chunin exams were enough for a media craze to keep people out of his worries. As he neared the gate he took a deep breathe, he wasn?t Kyo, but he was Fuzenkagure and the Fennikkusu clan. Although before he could step out the gates he felt a slight tug on his shirt. Looking behind him, he saw Zyana looking at the gate.

?I?m not good with cameras, so how about we spilt up for now. It was nice meeting you Kyo Minami.? She said releasing his shirt, ?May our paths cross again?.?

Kyo nodded, ?Yeah?Let them cross again?Komodo?I?ll draw attention and you can slide on out.?

She smiled at him before watching him straighten out his hair and leaving the gates. Kyo didn?t know what surprised him first. The brightness of the sun or the constant flashing in his eyes, media crews from all over different villages were here. All of them went to their potential candidates that would just spill the beans but all of them were boring. They weren?t him, they weren?t a potential leader of a powerful clan, nor were that Ren Hakouki or whoever interesting enough to even hold the media?s attention. 

And that?s why they flocked to him, like flies on a hot summer day to honey.
_
?Kyo! Kyo Minami! How do you feel about the winner being from Konaha??_ A reporter shoved a mic to his face.

?I commend Konaha for the second win, he fought hard for that flag and someone with that type of tenacity is someone even I can respect.? Kyo mouth curved into a smile, but not one for the media but one that he had to keep himself from laughing like a god damn hyena. That Ren whatever was probably thirsty for that damn flag, like a dog that haven?t had water for days. The poor sap, he would be forgotten just like any other damn fool that won the flag before him.

_?How do you feel about the Ogama character that was a part of the exams?! What do you feel like he was looking for!??_​
?Ogama being a part of the exams was a reminder to us that a ninja?s job is something that is filled with surprises and that we should expect the unexpected as they said.? Kyo stood up straight with his hands behind his back. He would get a rating of his interview when he got home, only thing he could do now is answer all the questions he could possibly answer. 

_?Question for Kyo! During the chunin exams you were fighting Edie Nakano! How did that fight turn out why did you turn against the cameras?? _​
Kyo jaw instantly locked up for a bit but he took a deep breath, ?Edie Nakano?.? Kyo didn?t know what to say but he saw that blonde hair devil out of the corner of his eyes. ?The fight ended with both parties respecting the other abilities.?

_?But the cameras, what about the cameras?? _​
Kyo nodded his head, ?At this point and time I need my rest and I will answer the question once the exams official ends.?

No he wouldn?t, but right about now he needed a scapegoat. Dodging the cameras, he saw the girl moving but too bad, she was in his cross hairs now, and he needed her.  Grabbing her arm he picked her up from the ground, ?Tripping all over yourself already princess??

?Must have felt me coming from a mile away.? He smirked before leaning towards her ear, ?We should get out of here before the camera see us.?


----------



## Laix (Jun 8, 2014)

_Edie Nakano_
THE CHŪNIN EXAMS
*PART 47

*
"Tripping all over yourself already, princess?" 

That smirk as he hoisted her up to her feet made her feel _sick_. Perhaps that was an exaggeration akin to the pre-release trailers for a high-budget action film, but there was no pleasant feeling born from seeing Kyo Minami tease her like this. It was like he was both flirting and infuriating her at the same time. His uncanny ability to make you feel multiple things just by opening his mouth gave her a sense of relief for she wasn't the only biological wonder.

"Must have felt me coming from a mile away."

"_As if!_" Edie sneered, retracting her hand away like a snappy snake. "*You* bumped into me and I demand you apolo---"

Suddenly he pulled her in with a smirk on his lips. The feeling of his breath tickling her neck sent chills down her spine but she didn't attempt to push him off, instead listening with wide eyes as he whispered "We should get out of here before the cameras see us" to her.

She really did hate it when he was right. The irritating Fuzen genin did have a point - the cameras were somehow more annoying than his existence and relief from them would be a true blessing. Pushing past him with her shoulders broad and her chin high, she took a sharp left and began walking down a quiet residential street which had close links to the center of Konoha.

"I don't know nor care about you but I'm going to a restaurant since I'm absolutely starving," The heiress revealed, her hips naturally swaying in motion with her blonde locks which were unfortunately now riddled with split ends. 

"It's like really exclusive so you won't get in. Maybe I could save you a scrap and toss it to you in the alleyway?"​​


----------



## Laix (Jun 8, 2014)

_Edie Nakano_
LIQUID TIME
*MINIATURE TRAINING ARC*
_Mankai: Sanranchō_
*PART 2*

Just half an hour ago Edie was nestled on her favourite sofa, throwing herself into back-to-back episodes of Godaime's Hospital and a tub of Akimichi's Finest triple chocolate ice cream. 

_Now?_ She was stood on the Sakura Haruno Medical Academy training field she knew too well, dressed in the official school gym uniform she wore too often with the teacher who nagged her too much stood parallel.

"So Granny, what's it this time?" She asked with a groan to her tone as she filed away at her nails, not even giving Kuriyama the satisfaction of eye contact. 

"If you'd actually look up for just a minute...!" The headmistress grit her teeth with crossed arms. "Then I could explain!"

"Ugh, just get on with it!"

When she moved her head up with a cocky smile to get a glance at Granny's irritated face, she was met with nothing. Granny was gone, and in her place was a gut-crushing sensation in her stomach. Edie's eyes quickly rolled down to see that Kuriyama was the source of this pain, smashing her fist into Edie's stomach like she was pounding meat with a hammer. 

*MANKAI: SANRANCHŌ
*
"_*WHAT ARE YOU DOING----!!??*_"

_*SMASH*_

The nimble woman had dragged Edie into a massive crater of her own with just her fist before leaping a few steps back from the hole in the ground. It was only seconds before the teenager emerged from the dusty brown smoke, pushing her ribs back into her body so her skin could swallow it up to look as good as new. This was her regeneration doing what it's done best for the past few years, but that wasn't what was lingering on her mind.

"That is what I'm showing you. Please excuse my methods but..." Yui adjusted her glasses with a light chuckle. "You was being a bitch."

Not only was that the first time Edie had heard the seventy-two year old woman use the word 'bitch', it was also the first time she had addressed Edie with such a term. Now the heiress wanted to learn this technique just so she could use it on the doctor's face.

"What was that? It really hurt!!"

"_Mankai: Sanranchō_. It's a more advanced version of the one you've learned and mastered. Instead of attacking the ground, you directly attack your target by delivering an initial blow to their body as so..." Kuriyama moved over to Edie and began to demonstrate with a punching motion near her groin that looked rather inappropriate. Her fist then abruptly connected with her gut yet again, causing her to choke on her own saliva with wide eyes.

"... You then connect the punch and drag the target..."

The headmistress sunk her fist even deeper into the girl whose facial expressions only showed more pain.

"... Then smash them into the ground...!" 

She used the force of her fist sunken into Edie to push her towards the ground. In between trying to understand the technique, she was worried about what this crazy old lady was going to do next as she began to feel a buildup of chakra in her deceptively youthful fist.

"... Then you release the chakra upon impact!!"

Just before Edie could connect with the ground, there was a sudden burst of chakra not as strong as before but still potent and powerful enough to crack the ground and leave Edie with more broken ribs. 

"The result is a sure-kill technique. When I first struck you, I would say I only used about fifty percent of the potential power and caused substantial damage to you. Broken ribs, punctured organs..." The medical master was inadvertently showing off her diagnostic skills, able to accurately guess what the girl's wounds were despite not actually revealing them. "What I did just now was around five percent and it was enough to break your rib and crack the earth's floor. I would say only eighty percent would be enough to kill a person. Push it up to a hundred if you have a resilient person or a medical ninja on your hands."

"So what about one hundred and twenty percent?" Edie asked with a coy smile. The doctor couldn't help but chuckle at her question.

"Now remember - contact, push, release. Got it?" The seal on her forehead began to glow as black markings spread out to cover her face. Her student quickly realised why she was activating Sōzō Saisei - the only way to test this technique is on an actual target and there's nobody else around. 

This however was perfect. It meant Edie didn't have to hold back with her revenge.

"Hohohohoho, alright!" The girl cracked her knuckles together as she stood parallel with her teacher.

"Ready for revenge~?"

"Yea---Wait, what!?"

​


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jun 8, 2014)

*Akane|Liquid Time*

*[Beach, Fuzengakure]​*
[Kei was Her Name-O V, Food Friends! IV]
*Liquid Time, Before the Chunin Exams*​
Akane grinned with glee as her fingers moved down Kei's ribs which causes the young Maiden to wail with laughter. By now the people was use to the rolling laughter as it reverberated down the length of the beach. Tears start to well in her eyes as Akane gave no reprieve, no chance to counter the near fatal attack. Had anyone ever died of laughing too much. She hoped to not find out. She could almost envision it now as tears clouded her vision and rolled down her now rosy cheeks.

Her family standing at a lone grave with flowers in hand and misty eyes. Her beloved sister placing a bouquet at her head stone and placing  a hand on it while she bowed in solemn reverence. What was engraved on this most simple of monuments?

_Here lies Kei Sili, who died in a silly way. Tickled to death on a beach, with salvation just out of reach._ 

Kei gasped for breath as she tied to pull her hands to Akane, but with each move she made the redhead moved up or down her ribs making her squeal even louder while she pulled her arms back in. The veins in her neck started to show as she turned side to side looking for any possible way to escape her impending funeral. More visions poured into her mind as she cackled with mad glee, this was of Akane who was now convicted of Maiden Murder and sentenced to life in jail.

Dressed in an orange jumpsuit the redhead entered the jail's cafeteria a surly look was on her face as she licked her lips while other inmates cowardly backed from her and the ten most deadly weapons in the prison. The tickling fingers of death. One man is brave though, as Akane steps into line to be served. Pulling a shank from his sleeve he walked up behind her. But her sense of smell had picked up on the sharpened tooth brush well before the man got behind her. As he started to attack, she spun on her heel and knocked the weapon away. 

With a pounce she was atop the man her fingers rolling down his sides. A fit of laughter ensues as he is tickled. But those joyous tones of glee soon fall to pained howling laughter as his face flushed red. The man cried as Akane's finger's trailed up his rib cage. This prompts quick action from guards as they swarm to save the man's life. Arms wrap into her's as she is pulled from him. "Ah no lok in 'ere wid you!" is yelled. Her feet drag the floor as she is carried off, "You lok in 'ere wid meh!" is added while she was dragged out of sight. 

Again Kei desperately tries to free herself, to get away from a most devastating counter offensive ever made. Finally, with much work she is able to get her hands to Akane's face and pull her back from the sand. 

?Akane, food! Let?s get food!? She said through her laughter, ?Steak! Meat! For you and Mizuirono!? 


Food, did she say food?! Akane had almost forgotten. Releasing her death hold on the maiden she leaned back while Kei herself recovered. Akane panted and gave her tools of destruction a well earned rest. Mizuirono had finally uncovered her eyes and watched as Kei pulled herself from under her sister. For a split second she thought she saw the smile slip from the girl's face. But Kei is quick to pull it back on. The redhead kind of blanked out for a second as Kei spoke about starving and how yummy the steak was. But as the Maiden stood and pulled her by the hand Akane was snapped back too from her own exhaustion. 

If you were to have asked her yesterday if tickling could exhaust you, she'd said no. Today though she knew the truth. Tickling was a form of exercise not for the faint of heart. The young priestess took the pair to a small not too out of the way stand and asked for six skewers, two sans the stick for the wolf. With the order taken the three go and sit. With a small grin Kei suggests that they talk about something. A sly grin seemed to cross Mizuirono's face if that was even possible for a wolf. Putting a paw on Kei's knee she looked up to the girl. 

"Let me tell you about the time that Akane and I bagged the biggest Gator on the Bayou." Akane's eyes widen at the comment, "Wait ah minute naw!" 

*-Swamplands, Nine Years Ago*

_"Now what?" is asked. "We bash it wid ah big ol' stick!" her sister looked at the redhead as she was sat on the swampy ground. That was her plan, hit a eating machine with a stick?! "Daddy gon piss 'imself." is declared as she chose a big, heavy log. 

*-SNAP!-*

A roar cuts across the bayou and the gator pulled forward while slamming on it's face. Both sisters look at one another as the monster shook the pain off. One leg starts to move a the gator lifts from it's belly.  "RUN!"












Pulling from the tree as the gator rushed forward Akane picks the young wolf pup up and dashes to the left. The tree she was against shudders under the impact forcing branches and leaves down on the pair. Mud slips underfoot as the Akane slips and slides just avoiding the teeth that snap and maw that eats. With a yell to the high heavens she rolled onto her bum. Gatorzilla growled as it belly flopped onto the slick ground and slid away as it tried to claw it's way around. Tears form in the redhead's eyes and she  flopped onto her belly in her attempts to stand and get away. With a slip and crash and slip and fall she comically tries to stand. Only to fall again as Gatorzilla digs it's claws into the ground. 

A ground shaking roar follows as it powers down on the pair. Akane slams her arms and legs down while Mizuirono digs her teeth into her coat. Shooting skyward certain death is avoided as the wiry young girl of seven wrapped her arms around the behemoth's snout and clamps down for dear life. Gatorzilla's eyes widen as Akane's unnatural strength keeps it's jaws pinned. Rolling with fury it tries to dislodge her, but to little avail. Snorting and growling it starts to buck like a horse with it's large tail slamming against tree and ground alike while Mizuirono barked like mad to it's left. "It's eyes!" is howled at the top of the pup's lungs, but with both arms and legs occupied Akane can't do a thing. 

So with nothing left to be offensive with Akane uses her head, quite literally. 

-CRACK!-

Slamming the flat of her head against Gatorzilla's left eye angers the big beast causing it to buck and twist even more wildly and with a pop Akane is sent flying.

-CRACK, CRASH!-

Standing Akane watches as a towering tree falls on the monster. The following crunch makes both girls shudder as the beast is killed. Walking up to it, Akane tugs on the now motionless tail, "How we gon git dis back 'ome?"_~


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jun 8, 2014)

*Ren Houki, Post-Exams II*

Ren gave a sigh, sticking the flag into the podium to mark his victory in the second part of the exams. What he really wanted to do now was just get home and rest, but there were still reporters outside the building waiting for him, even though other contestants had already left the Forest of Death. He knew, for instance, that Edie Nanako had recently just come out and had taken a swathe of reporters from outside with her, which he was grateful for, but there was still a lot outside. More than he wanted to deal with.

Removing his tie and rolling up his sleeves, the Houki splashed his face with some water from a nearby water fountain and emerged outside again. Instantly, he was hit with a wall of questions...

_"Ren-san, how did you find the test?"

"What happened to those two Kumogakure shinobi who were with you?"

"What happened in that cave?"

"On a scale of 1 to 10, how strong was Ogama?"

"Do you have a victory speech in mind?"_












Ren accepted the microphone for the last question, taking it from the reporter and bringing it to his mouth. As he brought it up to his mouth, a light gust  blew across, shaking the nearby trees so that a rain of leaves began to dance around in the wind. "To all the contestants who joined the Chūnin Exams, we all did a good job. It was a difficult test, but everyone performed admirably. We all fought with the pride of our villages etched into our blades, fought tenaciously with fighting spirit and fought with the burning resolve to see the fruits of our hard labour come to realization. I believe that, even though not everyone was from our village, that the Will of Fire was lit vividly in all our hearts as we raced for the flag. In that regard, I would say that everyone who participated is a winner..."

The reporters, at this point, had stopped plowing the shinobi with questions and silently listened to Ren's speech in respectful or begrudging awe. Their initial impressions of the Houki was that he was a somewhat arrogant, haughty young lad—not at all helped by his profile or the small snippets they saw of him in the Forest of Death. Therefore, it came as a surprise to them, that he handled himself so humbly and modestly when he was given the opportunity to gloat about his victory.

A small smirk tugged at Ren's mouth. "Ku..." He paused, then lolled his head back as he brought a hand to his face before bursting out in a small fit of laughter. "Kuhahahahahahahaha!"

The journalist who he had taken the microphone of, a small man of around thirty years, with short sandy hair looked at him slightly concerned. "Er... Ren-san, are you okay?"

Ren suppressed his laughter, giving a few more chuckles before he looked back at his audience, the image of smugness written across his face. "Oh, man. I was trying to say that with a straight face. But, I guess it didn't work. Too funny..." Said Ren, lightly shaking his head, then faced the reporters again. 

"No, everyone actually kind of sucked. I must have encountered only a handful of people while looking for the flag but, being me, I crushed them instantly. I'm not sure what the hell everybody else was doing, but it clearly wasn't _winning_."

The Houki tossed the microphone back to the sandy haired Konoha reporter and walked away laughing. Once he left their sight, Ren stopped his laughter, his amused smile melting back to the worn out visage he had before. _"There we go. Now everyone's going to be pointing their daggers at me instead of my team mates. They better be grateful for this."_


----------



## Kei (Jun 8, 2014)

_[The Young Flame of Fuzen; Kyo Minami]
[Liquid Time Event]
[Understanding Arc]
[Part Five; Hunts]_​
?My nephew being taught to lead his clan, am I right?? Zo asked as she sipped her coffee with Yuu next to her on a couch while Kyo and his mother sat across from them. The bright sun shone so brightly inside Zo?s office that they didn?t need any light.  The feeling of the sun?s warmth was so nice that Kyo could relax here if he wanted to. Though he was in Fuzenkagure, the place was his garden, everywhere and anywhere he could relax because they would accept him with open arms.

?Yeah, they began the teachings as soon as I became 15.? Kyo said as he remembered his 15 birthday, he had to debate within himself whether it was the funniest moment of his life or when hell gates opened and engulfed him. ?The elders wanted to start as soon as possible, but mother pushed it back to 15, so as my birthday present they gave me the scrolls of the leader.?

?Damn those vultures move in fast,? Yuu said before looking over to his mother, ?They act like you don?t even exist anymore right Ruka??

His mother took a sip of coffee, ?Oh how I wish?.They are on my ass more than ever now. Sometimes I want to have your job Zo.?

?No you don?t, Yuu has been on my ass this morning, and at least the elders take breaks.? Zo said shooting a glance at Yuu who rolled his eyes. 

?Off of me, Kyo have you joined the hunt yet?? Yuu asked, ?I see they are more active lately and I thought you were letting off some steam.?

Kyo looked down for a minute, ??I haven?t?.?

?He shouldn?t join the hunt not until he shows signs.? His mother interjected, but then she turned to him, ?Are you showing signs?.?

?My god Ruka, embarrassing the boy like that, when he does he does and if he does the hunt will help him.?  Zo laughed, ?I had war to curb those hungers and you did too Ruka?Kyo has the hunts??

Kyo didn?t say anything for a minute. The hunts, he would have to participate in them especially once he started to show signs. The signs of hunger, the signs of maturing in the clan, but a hunger that couldn?t be curbed no matter how many times he ate. A thirst that he couldn?t quench no matter how many times he drink water, but a sign that he was growing nonetheless.

?Man sometimes I wish I could be a part of your clan sometimes, it seems so damn fun! You know!? Yuu said stretching back in the couch, ?I?ve been on hunts with you guys but god damn it doesn?t look like I?m getting the same feeling.?

?It?s like take the feeling I get and multiply it by five times! God that feeling! I want to experience it sooooo baddd!!?​


----------



## Cjones (Jun 8, 2014)

*Chunin Exams XVII*

_Earlier..._
Hiking through the sand, and then ascending a set of spiral stairs lead to a ridiculous sized home that was situated between the Kazekage mansion and the village square. This mansion so to speak was perched high into the sky where the wind of Sunagakure often blew its hardest, it was the wind the owner of the house sought to use to allow his melodies to ring throughout the village like a faint whisper in the wind. This home was decorated with wind chimes of a variety of sizes and designs. The trinkets danced in the wind, their melody filling the air, soothing and serene in nature. No one could ever quite understand how all of them managed to come together and create a coherent song.

This was the home of the Conductor, Yusetsu. 

Pass the wooden door that offered guest entry, walking into a back room at the end of the home, descending down a flight of steps. A modest size beige door sat at the bottom of the steps, as opened particles of sand fell down in clumps, this room was built well beneath the norm of the sand. Inside the space was massive, seemingly stretching on for days, as puppets laid strewn about all over tables and walls. Each wall seemed to be dedicated to a particular group and tacked above each group were composition papers. A faint light could see flickering off the walls of the dimly lit room. Animated chatter could be heard, but often over powered by the sound of clanking metal that accompanied it. 

Going deeper into the room a small television set was fixed into the wall, and a few feet away stood Yusetsu working away. 

?Set, yo.? Kazue spoke up. Yusetsu momentarily stopped his work to flash her half of a smile before going back to work, much to Kazue?s surprise. 

?That?s?it?? She was shocked honestly. ?Really? Just a hello?? She questioned.

?Forgive me Kaz, would you like me to listen to your sound today?? He asked rather dully. ?Okay, you must be sick or something. Have I hit you to hard or something lately?? She began feeling his forehead and checking his pulse. He seemed well enough to her eyes, then the chatter of the television caught her attention as she turned to see Satoshi has the center of attention at that moment. Fighting some boy and girl. 

?Oh, it?s prev-junior.? At that moment a bit of realization seemed to hit her. ?Ah, I get it. The great ?Conductor? is worried about his disciple and is a sad panda that he can?t be there with him. Oh, that?s like, cute or something. Cheer up, eh?? Kaz slapped him on the back repeatedly as she spoke. Yusetsu could only smile at her poor attempts to cheer him up, though his gaze shifted behind her toward the television where Satoshi was the spotlight. A bit perturbed about what exactly he was seeing unfold before his eyes. 

_?Sat?I don?t know how it happened, but your sound.?_ Yusetsu thought to himself as he looked on. _?It is?unnaturally warped.?_ 

*POW*

Yusetsu immediately fell over as he back began to spams, Kazue right behind him with the shosen jutsu activated. 

_?And Kaz?s hits harder than a man?.ow, my back.?_ 

--

The bright light of the exit seemed like the pearly gates as Masami, Marietta and Ran exited the Forest of Death as they continued walking until they were well away from that place, and closer to the arena they were to meet up at. Unfortunately none of them had managed to come close to getting the flag, but they all had gotten enough of the forest as a whole. Marietta?s arm was wrapped around Ran?s shoulder for support as she walked with her out of the forest. Marietta had been on the receiving end of most of the birds powerful attacks; in fact, one could say the bird even had it out for her as specifically targeted her on more than one occasion. 

?The sun is so bright. I feel a bit rejuvenated as I stand underneath its powerful light.? They had been in the cold shade of darkness for so long. Their fight with the massive avian had led that far deeper into the forest than any of them could have anticipated. ?I?ll sit you here Marietta-san.? Ran carefully maneuvered the injured girl as she sat her down on the ground, as she herself sat on her knees right beside her. Ran felt a bit upset about the whole thing because all she was able to really do was provide basic first aid for her. 

?Smettere di fare quella faccia.? Marietta finally spoke up. She was looking at Ran out the corner of her eye. ?That face reminds me too much of my cousin when she?s worried. It?s pretty damn annoying, so stop making it.? She practically barked at her. 

??okay.? Her face seemed to bright up a bit. 

Once all three had sat down, in hope of resting from their couple day ordeal, it didn?t seem as if it was going to happen. The atmosphere around the felt unnaturally tense and comfortable. This was made even worse by the act that, as people would walk by, they would been to stare and point at Masami as they covered their mouths. Each girl pretended to ignore it to some degree, but as time passed it became more and more apparent that Masami was at the center of these people?s attention, for what reason? None of them knew. 

?Hey, isn?t that?? A couple walked by giggling, covering their mouths as they passed. 

?Ew, look, it?s that?? Two female passersby whispered. 

?Oh, that?s the suppose Senju princess, right?? Another questioned. They were getting far bolder and less secretive in the way they conducted themselves.  One man even went as far as to stand and gawk at them for several minutes. 

?HEY.? Marietta shouted scaring the guy off.

?Look mom, it?s that thing the guy with white hair was talking ab-.? The little boy was quickly snatched and lead away from his mother. Ran and Marietta could only look on quizzically as Masami complexion turned completely ghost white in almost one setting. There was only ever a few group of people that called her a ?thing? and those were that people that?

_?H, he couldn?t have?but that?s the only way?and if he did.?_ Masami could barely keep up with the thoughts racing through her mind. Looking around she could see nothing but a world of black, the pale faces of all the people, as they looked at her with disgusted eyes and raving smiles because, now, they all were aware. If he, Katashi, had done what he set out to do, then no one was ever going to let her live it down.  

And the only person she could turn to wasn?t here. 
​


----------



## Kei (Jun 8, 2014)

_[Chunin Exams]
[The Small Flame of Fuzenkagure; Kyo Minami]
[Privacy]​_


?Well for someone who?s going to a high end restaurant you do look like a high end mess.?

Kyo called out to her, she despite her eagerness to get away from him, he couldn?t allow her to have all the fun. The media would be on her like white on rice and she?ll look like that, he couldn?t have that now. Placing his hands in his pockets he smiled his cocky grin before nodding in her direction. This was their relationship, constant teasing until everything would boil over. That was something that wasn?t going change no matter how many times they play this little game with each other.

And Kyo had missed playing with the easy to anger princess, Kyo rushed up towards Edie and wrapped an arm around her, ?And you were so cute back in that forest~? Kyo teased before releasing her. Before he couldn?t help but laugh, though he reached out and grabbed a lock of her hair. 

??.You?ll look nice with your hair up? A nice dress as well...Hell, I could see someone tripping over you..? Kyo took note, gently grabbing her hand he nudged her over to the rest room, ?There is an area where you can take a shower and give you complementary clothes.?

He nudged her shoulders, ?You are the great Edie Nakano, and you are the daughter of the most influential man in all of Konaha?How it would look??

Releasing her hand he got in front of her and smiled a bit, ?On the headlines, Edie Nakano! Spilt ends! The Chunin Exams the ultimate hair wrecker~?

Though as he walked in front of the girl he couldn?t help but notice a certain Konaha woman that had the tact and comforting words like a porcupine that tried to hug you. Cute on the outside, but very painful when getting up close, but still cute in a dangerous way, that?s what Kyo would describe the girl if he had the correct words. 

?Marietta!? Kyo called out to her, ?I would say I?m surprised you made it, but that would be a lie, you are the type to set the whole forest on fire and watch it burn down to the ground, flag and all.?


----------



## Cjones (Jun 8, 2014)

*Chunin Exam XVIII*

Their moment of rest was anything but. The snickers, pointing and laughing had gotten stale very fast, so much so that whenever someone came by they were immediately scared off by Marietta. Whatever it was that was going on, both Ran and Marietta could tell that Masami seemed absolutely spooked about it. She hadn?t said a word for the last hour or so, only staring out into the distance. Her gaze was unfilled and cloudy.  Even when Ran tried to speak to her the most she could get out of her was various forms of ?hmm? or ?huh.? 

?What could be wrong with Masami-san?? Ran was so concerned, but there wasn?t anything she could really do. Masami was refusing to look or talk to them, no matter what she herself said or asked. ?Masami-san?? She tried calling out again. Only this time she didn?t even get a response from her. Marietta only looked on, without saying a word, gazing at her back. Ordinarily, Marietta wasn?t really the type to worry over someone in the slightest unless given provocation to. If someone had a problem, and refused to talk about it, then it obviously wasn?t any of her business; however, if they came to her with the problem, then she?d do whatever she could to help. 

Yet there was something about this didn?t sit to right with her. What is it did these people find so amusing that they practically acted like hyenas over? And the look on her face?it looked like she had left her body. For once, Marietta felt that she might actually go have to go back on her way of doing things, she was actually sincerely worried about Masami. 

_?I wonder if that kid who was attacking had something to do with this.?_ Marietta pondered to herself. _?Maybe I should mention this to that boy when I see him.?_ 

?Marietta!? Someone called out to her. They were met with the approaching figure of Kyo, who?s comment about burning the flag and forest down wasn?t to off the mark so to speak, but the sheer mass of that forest, it was probably nothing more than an inch. 

?Kyo, listening to you, I?m pretty sure you don?t have the flag.? That would be too fortunate. 

?Guess I couldn?t be that lucky.? 
​


----------



## Laix (Jun 8, 2014)

_Edie Nakano_
 THE CHŪNIN EXAMS
 *PART 48*



"Well for someone whose going to a high end restaurant..." 

Kyo's voice was like someone talking through a megaphone during a hippie protest. It was loud, it was overbearing and it seemed to drown out everything else. 

"... You do look like a high end _mess._"

Edie wasn't sure how to respond. He called her a _'high end mess'_ which sounds like a compliment for two parts then a plain insult right at the end. Just what is a _'high end mess'_? A pile of pleasant smelling shit that you could auction off for a tidy profit? Alas, he had a point. Much to her disdain, to her anger, to her annoyance, to even her denial, he had a very good point - she was planning on dining at Samba Sushi which is about as exclusive as you can get when it comes to Konoha. They only allow people who will bring positive publicity to the brand to dine and the only publicity Edie was going to bring looking like this was going to be the sort of negative publicity you find in the middle-aged housewife with nothing to do's column where her mediocre face drags everyone prettier than her down to her level.

"Ugh, don't you think before you speak? I was going to get changed before I go!" She lied, gesturing her hands with plenty of sass. With a cocky grin on his face, he rushed up towards her and wrapped an unwanted arm around the snob. Her nose turned away and her face screwed up as if she was about to sneeze at the scent of peasant.

He began to tease her with a playful smile. "And you were so cute back in that forest~"

"And you was thirstier than Toji Kruise for Cati Hijome~" She quipped with a witty reference to pop culture as he released his arm. Things always felt endless with them. It was back and forth, back and forth with the teasing and the playful jibes. It always felt anything but playful however. It felt bitchy, contrived, condescending. Sometimes - dare she say it - it felt a bit flirty like he was stringing her along. Then again, that's what Kyo Minami was like, wasn't he? Always looking for his next cave to enter. 

He began to grab her hair, planning her outfit like a gay best friend. As he twirled her blonde locks and analysed every crevice of her body to try and picture a new frock on her hips, she couldn't help but take the chance to poke fun at him.

"Hair up? A nice dress? Next you're gonna ask if I want to sit in and catch up over ice cream, you know, just us girls (!)"

"You are the great Edie Nakano, and you are the daughter of the most influential man in all of Konoha---"

"All of the *world* actually," She corrected with a forced smile and sass in her finger. 

"How would it look? Oh, the headlines! 'Edie Naknao! Split Ends! The Chūnin Exams' Ultimate Hair Wrecker~!"

The blonde tried to hold it in but she couldn't stop the fits of giggles escaping. No, its not like Kyo Minami was making her laugh or anything. She was laughing at his hair. Yeah, his hair. His scruffy locks that curl up slightly near the edges, sort of like a pig's tail but not that curly... The blood red tone to his hair, then how it correlates with his eyes... _Oh shit,_ she was getting carried away. Edie quickly scolded herself mentally for having such thoughts. 

Kyo was ugly as sin and it was going to remain that way. Besides, her Gaydar was really going off with this one. She was worried it might break the scales.

"You're really in touch with your feminine side," Edie remarked, folding her arms. "Tell me though, are you a bottom or a top?"

He didn't seem to hear her last comment as he called out a name that instantly provoked salt in the Nakano heiress.

"_Marietta!!_"

(_Marietta? *MARIETTA?* No Kyo, no no no why do you know her? Wait, if he's gay... It all makes sense! Homosexuals stick together and Marietta has enough lesbian-ness in her pinkie to make up the statistic for the entire continent._)
​
 As Kyo approached for a chat, Edie followed behind with a very coy smile and folded arms. They began talking about the flag for which the girl didn't care the slightest for - she was just waiting for a break in chatter to rustle some feathers.

 "Surprise bitch."

 She stepped forward, tilting her head to the side as she looked at the super lesbian.

 "I bet you thought you'd seen the last of me!" Edie then faked a 'eureka!' moment, pondering with her finger. 

 "Oh wait no... that's impossible since you're constantly following the scent of my panties just to sniff them. Well every couple months girls will throw away their tampons so if you raid some bins you might find something there of use to you~~"​


----------



## Cjones (Jun 8, 2014)

*Chunin Exams XIX*

Luckily for them Kyo he had, indirectly, made a very uncomfortable hour a little less tense. His approach managed to draw their attention away a bit from the entire situation they had found themselves in. Masami was still sitting to her right, deep in her own mind, the entire world was dead to her, but the people who were coming to point and stare weren?t being nearly as bold as before. They were keeping their ground.  Ran looked up with a slight blush on her face as Marietta and this boy, whose name was Kyo as she heard, shoot the breeze with one another about the flag. She found her face burning just a bit as she stared out him, intently staring at him in fact, so she quickly threw her face in her hands as she tried to let the blush in her cheeks subside. 

Unbeknownst to them; however, Kyo wasn?t alone. Unfortunately he had a companion with him, who trotted in right behind him as the red head and konoha?s ?firecracker? had a brief interval in their conversation. Who was the companion to arrive on the scene? While everyone?s favorite gal pal from here to the deep canyons of Iwagakure, Edie Nakano. And it looked as if she was all too eager to start firing out her childish, admittedly slightly funny, but made absolutely no sense insults at Marietta who simply looked at her from her position beside Ran. 

 " Surprise bitch." was her start and quickly she began firing them off. Admittedly the first thing Marietta wanted to do, as soon as she started talking, was break all her teeth and make her swallow them. Although there was the fact that she could regenerate all her teeth back, Marietta only thought of it as an even greater opportunity. She could make swallow all of her teeth repeatedly, over a significant span of time, then ask her how it felt to actually shit out teeth. 

?Sniff your panties and raid bins for?tampons?? Marietta repeated. The thought of ?was this bitch serious?? Passing through her mind. Her impulse was to jump up and start that whole teeth swallowing escapade then and there, but the moment it felt like she was going to move Ran stopped her, reminding her to stay still. 

?Kyo?I thought I told you to beat a dog when they get out of line, you don?t feed them.? She said looking at him. ?Then again bitches are man?s best friend. Doesn?t sound to out there that she?d follow you around and then bare her fangs at me, even if you told her off.? 

​


----------



## Kei (Jun 8, 2014)

_[Chunin Exams]
[The Small Flame of Fuzenkagure; Kyo Minami]
[Privacy]​_
There was something weird about women, the way they attacked each other with words the way they did. However, Kyo was legit surprised that Marietta didn?t jump on her and started wailing. She always seemed like the type to jump a chick if she ever disrespected her, but then he looked at Edie. If Marietta did that every time Edie opened her mouth, even he would get tired of it. Looking between the two girls who were obliviously bitter enemies, not rivals, rivals respected each other, this was cold blooded hatred.

This was unnatural feeling as if he was a stranger between an intimate hatred. He could feel the tension rising almost like dark clouds, but if anyone else was around they would pick up their shit and ran in the opposite direction. So much for good blood between Konaha ninjas that they like to promote on TV and on those damn history programs. If Naruto could see this now, he would be rolling in the grave and preach about the bonds between friendship and village and other useless shit.

?Haven?t you heard the news Konaha took the flag,? Kyo said shrugging his shoulders when she directed on why he didn?t have the flag, ?Don?t worry give it a couple weeks and it?d be old news, I was here to represent my clan and my village, nothing more and nothing less.?

Kyo sucked in the air between his teeth, ?Well?I don?t remember you saying anything about a dog, but I know you said something about breaking in some teeth.? Kyo remembered their last conversation, but then he might have gotten something wrong, it was more so her jaw. Although maybe it would be best if he kept his mouth shut, because he was only adding fuel to some trees in an already raging forest fire. 

Kyo placed his hands up in the air, ?I?m not a part of this or any little feud you two got going on between you two.? Kyo said before looking over at Mari, ?Though I?m glad you are alright, it was hard in there and I?m glad that you came out okay.?


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jun 8, 2014)

*Akane|Liquid Time*

*[Beach, Fuzengakure]​*
[Kei was Her Name-O VI, Food Friends! V]
*Liquid Time, Before the Chunin Exams*​
At first Akane sat in her chair with her arms crossed over her chest as her sister told with excruciating and embarrassing detail on how Akane slipped and fell in the mud trying to get away from the impending doom of Gatorzilla. That is until Akane got into the story herself. With a roar Akane leaps on the table they were sitting at and clasped her hands together like they were the jaws of the creature that Mizuirono was discribing. With a twist Akane spins in the air as a death roll is described to land on all fours like a nimble wolf only seconds later. Both hands snap back together she shakers her arms side to side as she lined up on Kei as if she was going to leap on her.

Akane's eyes filled with hunger as she looked to the Shrine Maiden as a predator would it's hapless prey. Muscles tensed and Akane snapped her gator jaws while the table rocked under her weight as she stalked forward. Kei started to sweat as Mizuirono continued the story. The girl looked as if she was about to pounce on the poor Shrine Maiden, when she was abruptly saved by a man that walking up to them. He looked at the redhead and clears his throat. "Um, your skewers?" he states. Akane's gaze cuts to him and her eyes light up. Nostrils flaring she eyes the food then the man. Drool clinging to the corners of her mouth she pounced from the table at the poor fellow. 

Kei gasped as the plate of food is tossed high into the air. With a nimbleness that was beguiling of a Priestess she snags the food without spilling a single morsel. A smile washed over her face, it didn't cost her much Ryo, but every cent counted. But, as she looked to Akane, her face flushed red. Setting the plate down she covered her mouth as the redhead straddled the man. "Ah lak you." is stated with a beaming grin as she gave the man a big old smooch. Mizuirono laughed while the  man struggled under Akane's raw power. Kei clearing her throat and waving one of the skewers under Akane's nose is the man's only saving grace as she is lured Zombie style back to the table. "FuuuuuuuD" is groaned. Stalking forward she is drawn to the table as Kei motioned for the man to leave.

With a tankful bow he rubbed the wild woman's saliva off the majority of his face, boy she was a messy kisser. "Fuuuud!" is again groaned as her plate is sat down. Taking her seat Akane snaps too as picks up one of the sticks. 

-MUNCH-

Kei gasped as the entire skewer vanished in one bite. She certainly could inhale an entire skewer in one go. At least her sister was more refined as she slowly ate at her food. In contrast Akane let out a satisfied burp while Kei ate on her skewers with as much if not more refinement than Mizuirono. Now it was Kei's turn to talk as they finished their meal. Akane nibbled on the stick of her last skewer and eyed Kei's the girl smiled and offered, but Akane shook her head, "Dat you cher, but Ah can tell dat you lak meh, dat no fill you up." is stated as she stood "Ah be right back Cher." is added as she vanished in a blur of speed. Kei blinked, that was quick. The wolf only looked like she shrugged as Kei looked at her questioningly.

"Hey!"

"Who!!"

"What!"

"Where!"

Startled cries echoed throughout the small area there were in until at last the redhead showed back up. On her back was the largest black pot that Kei had ever seen. In her teeth a rope with seven prepared rabbits hung. Under one arm was a gallon of vegetable oil and a salt shaker. In that hand was a bag of mushrooms, ground black pepper and three pounds of flour. Under the other arm was two pounds of celery and bag full of bell peppers. Hanging from that hand was sweet vermouth. chicken broth,, garlic, oregano and a whole host of other cooking items. Finally, behind her drug several chopped logs and two dozen gallons of water. 

"Dis gonna be gud!" is whimpered as she drug the weight behind her. But in what seemed like no time Akane had set up a small pit and had the logs lit. Cutting up food with a cleaned Kunai, Akane starts to put the Gumbo dish together. At first the keeps that she had borrowed from were angry as they walked up to the girl, but as the smell started to waft in the air their stomachs start to growl as well. "Dis be ah bayou special!" is declared as Akane cooked. ~


----------



## Laix (Jun 9, 2014)

_Edie Nakano_
 THE CHŪNIN EXAMS
 *PART 49*



"Sniff your panties and raid bins for..._ tampons?_" 

Marietta repeated her insult as if it didn't make sense. (Well, of course!) Edie thought as she flicked her beach blonde locks over her shoulder. Marietta is an illiterate foreigner speaking a strange language most of the time. Of course she would struggle to comprehend the most basic of sentences. Perhaps Edie could hire a translator for every jibe and flaw she points out? She genuinely pondered that thought for a moment but then dismissed it. Spending more than a single ryo on Marietta felt like a waste for even the wealthiest girl in Konoha - even that single ryo would be a well-thought purchase.

"Kyo... I thought I told you to beat a dog when they get out of line? You don't feed them." 

The heiress twitched at the gunshots fired back at her. There was nothing that stung more than when even your enemy spoke as if you weren't there. It was an immediate-range shotgun blast to the face.

"Then again, bitches are a man's best friend. Doesn't sound too out there that she'd follow you around and then bare her fangs at me, even if you told her off."

"Well... I don't remember saying anything about a dog... But I know you said something about breaking in some teeth," Kyo answered, speaking as if what Marietta just said wasn't completely rude. Edie half-expected him to defend her giving that he owes her so much for what she did in that forest! The cheek of them both. There was no reason why she shouldn't deck _both_ of them. Maybe even that friend of Marietta's just for the sake of silencing witnesses.

"I'm not a part of any of this or any little feud you two got going on!" Kyo groaned, raising his white flag. 

"_Um..._" Edie rested on her hip, one hand slightly raised with sass and the other folded underneath her ample chest. "Dog? You.... You...!" She chuckled as the words tumbled out of her mouth. "You are calling _*ME*_ a dog? You're like so one to talk!"

Her awkward laugh began to emerge as her mind struggled to think of a decent comeback. Fists began to shake and lips began to tremble.

"W-Well... You know what Marietta? You stink! You're a big, fat, stinking, ugly, childish, immature, unable-to-buy-alchohol-or-have-babies _*LESBIAN!!!!*_"

She turned to Kyo like an unruly rottweiler, fueling Marietta's jibe. Her pointy manicured nail was jabbed into his chest repeatedly as she barked. "And _*YOU!!*_ You're the most pathetic of them all! Why are you on her side!? Ugh, you all make me sick!"

Edie fixed her torn gym clothes and flicked her hair back before turning towards the long road that leads to her mansion on the hill.

"I'm going home to get changed and eat some food - you know, do what the wealthy and brilliantly brilliant people do!!"​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jun 9, 2014)

*Ren Houki, Post-Exams III*

A pale blue shirt, neatly ironed but with a few creases from being folded and a pair of black trousers with pleats neatly lining them down. His hair was still a mess but, for the most part, it'd been combed down and even though the tiny bags which had formed under his eyes couldn't be helped, he didn't look as half-dead as he did a few hours ago. Near the Chūnin Exam area, there was a building which hosted a changing room, which Ren stored an extra set of clothes for.

_"God. That was exhausting."_

He wondered if, perhaps, the speech was a little bit too much. A little bit theatrical, maybe? Perhaps. But then, he considered, not many of the participants knew him personally and the few that did generally weren't very perceptive. A few people might have caught onto the true purpose of his speech, but he very much doubted it.

Ren brought a hand to slap off some dust from his shoulders and then walked out, briefcase kept inside his locker. It wasn't a particularly great padlock; the ones they'd been supplied with were cheap little things which could be broken in with either a good lockpick or just above average physical strength. Of course, the bag wasn't exactly anything remarkable, outside of being exceedingly stylish and somewhat expensive. He had more just like it, anyway.

---

Unbeknownst to the genin, he had been trailed by a dove the entire time, along with various of the other shinobi around the forest. It had been carefully hidden, shrouded away from normal sight and various sensory techniques with a jutsu designed by the Intelligence Gathering Squad. Everything he did was fed through the eyes of the dove and towards the man on the other side.

The room itself was dark, with no lights apart from the myriad coloured boxes of light floating around him, each reflecting the surface of a different scene. One showed the feed of Ren Houki walking out of the building, another showed Edie Nanako storming off into the distance and of others heading to restaurants to rest.

Floating in the centre was an elegant white leather couch, trimmed with a glossy coat of black and sat upon it was an equally elegant looking man. He was lean and slim and yet, at the same time, tall and imposing with a noble air of grandeur which wafted around him. He was dressed in a white suit which seemed to illuminate in the darkness, carrying a cigarette in a delicate gloved hand as his brown eyes closed in a bemused smile. "Some interesting participants this time around, Kyoudo-san." Said the man, his voice like a smooth parchment of velvet.

The Houki Elder emerged from the doorway, looking carefully at the man seated in front of him. Cunning, charismatic and powerful at the same time, Nakamura Shogo stood at the head of the espionage and spy department of Konoha but, among other things, was also a prominent researcher who compiled decades worth of research on the various hiden techniques scattered across the world and of chakra sensing. Koudou Houki was one who knew many, but respected few: the shinobi sat in front of him was one of the few who had that prestige. "Hmph. Brats. All of them are far too arrogant and headstrong for their own good." He replied dismissively.

The scientist gave a soft laugh, giving a gesture of his left hand to move one of the floating boxes near him. He placed his now burnt cigarette on it and swivelled around to face the retainer in full. "That's true, but you can't deny that there's an excellent roster of talent among them. I am, however, particularly interested in one of them..." He said, smiling.

Kyoudou Houki's face remained impassive, unmoving like a mask of stone. Nakamura had always found that a little bit unnerving about him, but for a brief moment, he caught the faintest sign of narrowed eyes. He didn't, however, reply, so the Shimura simply continued on. "Indeed. You trained Ren Houki in chakra sensing, correct?" He asked, though both of the two men knew full well he already had the answer to that question.

"Enough of your games, boy. Tell me what you want."

Nakamura flinched slightly. The Elder seemed as imposing as ever; there really was no room for phatics or pleasantries with him. Still, he'd already asked him to come over—what use were shaky knees now, of all times? Gracefully, he leaned himself forward, the light boxes around him casting a spectrum of colours across his face, painting his peach skin vivid shades of purples, blues and reds. "Simple. I wish to recruit him."


----------



## LunarCoast (Jun 9, 2014)

Chaos Theory said:


> *[Forest of Death; Konohagakure]​*​
> [Chūnin Exams XXXIX, Hell on Earth III]​
> 
> 
> ...



Hatori's hand relaxed releasing the grip of his hilt only slightly, "Akane.... I wonder what gave her the idea that she could fight Ogama with your help, last time we had a dragon on our side and he was worn down abit by me before then. You really need to tighten her leach a bit this owl thinks. She is worse than Shin was when we got that ore for his sword!"His attempt at lightening the mood alittle of course he had no idea if either of the two had knowledge of who Shin was.

He takes a knee to pick up one of the needels carefully and inspect it before asking, "Needles as a weapon, that's rare I doubt even I could land them so perfectly on target ot hit nerves or critcal veins. I am guessing this Ryo guy is no Genin?" 

He was tempted to request helping her but in the end he would probably cause more harm than good so instead he looks upon the wolf, "Want me to carry here back to Konoha where we can get proper medical treatment?"
 Fir the most part he ignored the boy, partly from concern for Akane and the fact he had no idea how to react, this kid was diffirent and could probably beat him if he said the wrong thing.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jun 9, 2014)

*Chūnin Exams|Akane*

*[Forest of Death; Konohagakure]​*​
[Chūnin Exams 40, The Thought of Death]​

Akane swallowed hard when Mizuirono was finally able to pull the girl's Tool Kit from under her. More blood seeped pass her clenched lips as pain rolled over her face while her body lightly rocked. "My sister is thick headed when it comes to things that she believes that she has started. Her whole life she was taught to never back down from a fight, nor to leave any job undone. Death is a more appealing notion than defeat or humiliation." is replied after the wolf released her hold on the kit. Her eyes, tired from battle and worry locked with Hatori's. "Ryo" is stated her eyes cutting over to the battle that had stalled out to a staring match between the Uchiha and his Opponents.

"Is the man with the Hammer, its the girl that used the Needles. She. She has some technique that allowed her to solidify her blood into the needles you see sticking from Akane's body." is stated as she stared daggers at the white haired bitch who looked as giddy as a school girl who had fallen in love. "I can't explain it, they honed in on us. I was only spared when Akane wrapped me up. She took all the hits to her back. The force drove them through her.." is whimpered as she turned back to the redhead. "I don't know how long I can hold this, I've gotten some broken bones and I've used a lot of Chakra as well." is stated as the wolf's fur stood on end. 

"Imitation Human Ninja Art: Beast Human Clone." 

From a ball of smoke Mizuirono appeared as Akane's double as she panted. Her red eyes fall on Hatori as she started to pull more of the needles from her sister's body, "If you want, you might need to advert your gaze." is stated as she tossed the last Needle over her shoulder. Reaching for the zipper of Akane's coat she turned her gaze to the girl as her breathing slowed even more. "She isn't wearing anything under this." is added. With a pull the coat unzips allowing the extent of the damage to be seen. Small wounds dotted the girl's chest that slowly bled out. Her breasts, chest and stomach were crimson which brought tears to Mizuirono's eyes it was a lot worse than she had even expected. Akane had lost a lot of blood.

"I have to stop the bleeding and hope that she can cope with the internal injuries until we can, as you suggest get her somewhere." is stated as she flipped the kit open. From within she pulled a plastic bag out. It looked a lot like the one that Akane had used with the Dragon, except the color was darker and the pulp wasn't meant to be mixed with water. "This is going to hurt Akane, so forgive me." is stated as she lifted her sister. Blood oozed from wounds as she pulled the coat from her upper body. Laying it out on the ground as she allowed Akane to rest against her the wolf starts to treat her sister's wounds. With each smear of the pulp Akane's body seizes . The only prayer is that they had enough of it to treat all the wounds on her. After some short seconds Akane's back is treated and she is laid back down in her own coat.

Shaking the bag the wolf starts to sweat, her reserves were quickly depleting and in a poof of smoke she reverts back to her animal form, dropping the bag. "Dammit" is growled as she looked up to Hatori who had is gaze adverted. "I hate to ask this of you, but could you finish? All you have to do is push a small portion of this into the wounds." is stated as she bit down on the bag's opening and lifted it. Hatori looked over. Swallowing hard he agrees while taking the bag. Pulling a small bit out the works it into one of the wounds as he kept his eyes from wandering too much. After some time he finished and started to pull away when a hand caught the side of his face, "It" Akane swallowed hard as he tried to speak, "It too bu-bad 'round 'ere. You... you need leaf." {It's too bad around here you need to leave.} is stated as she fell too weak to hold her arm up anymore. Her eyes again close as it falls back to the ground. "We have to move her from here, but we can't risk moving her out of the forest like this with night on us, we also need to warm her up get her more stable." is stated as the wolf was panicking.

They only worked on her a few minutes and the situation with Akaya, Sayaka and Ryo seemed to start to be stained as the had their little stand off. A light bulb goes off in Hatori's head and he quickly wrapped Akane in her coat and zipped it up, he knew where there was a fire. 

_-Daybreak_

Akane had slept through the night and Zyana and Kyo were already gone when Hatori and Mizuirono stirred awake. The wolf is quick to check Akane who's breathing had gotten a bit stronger. She'd made it through the night. Which meant that she would likely pull through if she was gotten somewhere for treatment. "I think it'll be safe to move around a little quicker with her now."


----------



## Kei (Jun 9, 2014)

_[The Dedicated Shrine Maiden of the Sea; Kei Sili]
[Liquid Time Event; A Fish out of Water]​_

Kei ate the steak slowly as she hung on to every word the girl had told her. There was something interesting hearing others tales, especially when they were someone who lived completely conditions from her. She wondered, what did a swamp look like, and how did it feel to hold a gator that big. What would it taste like if she ate it? What kind of seasoning would she use, would it be gamey like deer or would it have more of a seafood taste? 

The hardest part would be the skinning right, that tough rough exterior wouldn?t bend to any normal knife. Maybe a butcher knife would do the job, but she would have to sharpen it to the point of clearly danger for her or anyone around her. Kei let out a small giggle as Akane was clearly right, and a normal steak skewer wouldn?t be able to fill her stomach. She could barely fill it resting in her stomach, maybe this gumbo Akane was talking bout would do the job and then some.  

When she came back, Kei couldn?t help but drool, ?Fooooddd! Ah, mushrooms!!? Kei grabbed the tiny box of mushrooms, ?I love mushrooms!?

It was Akane who took them back, but looking at the display Kei stomach couldn?t help but scream for joy. Except for the bell pepper and red peppers, Kei could stand green peppers when they were in the skillet nearly burnt, but red and bell peppers taste always stuck with her.  However, someone was cooking for her, but still she couldn?t help but grimace at the fact bell peppers were being added.

?Oh can it be spicy! Can it! I love spicy food!? Kei squealed, she wanted it to burn off her tongue, ruin her stomach, and destroy any hopes of passing a normal bowel movement for days. Akane already seemed like she got that covered and Kei?s mouth did its job of producing saliva, ?Akane?Angel~ Angel Akane!?

?Food food~ Really good food~ Can?t wait to eat~? Kei sung as she rocked side to side, ?Got to have lots of heat!?

?Where did you learn how to cook like that! Oh before you leave you have to give me the recipe!?


----------



## Kei (Jun 9, 2014)

_[The Small Flame of Fuzenkagure; Kyo Minami]
[Chunin Exams]
[Privacy]​_

Kyo grabbed her prodding finger, “Princess…I’m not on anyone’s side….”

Though that didn’t seem to clear anything up between them, if she was a little bit more honest like she was in the woods, he might have been more caring, but she wasn’t. She was the hard ass he met with the tendency to be sweet when she wanted to. There was nothing more confusing than the enigma the person that called herself Edie Nakano. However, he didn’t care, turning to Marietta he gave her a wink before rushing in front of Edie. Lowering his body he picked the girl up and swung her over the shoulders.

“Come on Princess, I’m not going to let you walk all the way home looking like a homeless person who just robbed someone...” 

Heading towards the resting area with her beating the shit out of his back and head, he turned to Marietta, “Take care of yourself okay, you look tired.” Kyo warned, though he knew that she would brush him off so before she even got the chance he carried the screaming princess all the way to the rest area. Passed the rest room where other remaining contestants shot death glares at them for making a racket, and finally into the gym showers.

Kyo put her down, “There are some complimentary clothes in the lockers, and a towel in the towel bin, after you are done, and then you are free to leave, do what you want.”

He looked at her for a minute, a good long stare right in her face before his eyes moved up to her hair. Reaching out he  gripped her hair, the one with the most spilt ends before smirking and running his hand through her hair messing it up ten times worse than it already was. 

Flicking her forehead he smiled, “It was fun...” Kyo said before brushing the back of his head, “But I remember hearing something along the lines of you ditching me once this is all through.”

“And it’s done…” He was glad that for a minute they were alone, he couldn’t be sappy in front of others, “It’s been fun getting to know you princess.”


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 9, 2014)

_*Capture the Flag XVIII*​_
Akaya wasn?t moving at all, even though the power of the tailed beast was overflowing from his body, the now unconscious boy was still unable to regenerate the wound completely. The part of his back which got affected by Ryo?s attack was healed but there was still a deep wound running from his abs to his insides, his organs probably got pierced along with his flesh. It took him an instant to smell the scent of the newcomer, a ninja from Kumo, he only growled as he saw the person getting near of Akane. The Uchiha didn?t know what he was doing and even in that state the pain wouldn?t allow him to move, he was just an injured animal seeing how they would leave him behind as his wound was trying to heal a a quick pace but not as effectively as he would want.

From one moment to another, he lowered his position by flexing his legs a little and placing his arms to both sides, awaiting for the moment. A new growl escaped his mouth together with the same steam that had been present surrounding him since the transformation began. Nothing mattered anymore, the slightest abrupt movement from any of his attackers would unleash his imminent attack. 

"So this is what you meant..."Ryo said while still looking in awe at the transformation. The guy was aware that Uchiha Akaya was a jinchuriki, the host of the two-tailed beast that more than a hundred years ago was in the hands of Kumogakure, yet he didn?t expect to see the biju to exercise its presence like this. Still what  surprised him the most was the transformatiion itself; usually when a human sacrifice made use of a beast?s energy, it would appear as a cloak of chakra, commonly red in the first stages with more use of said energy, the chakra would often take the form of the beast as if it were a silhouette of its owner, a fox, a cat, a bull, it could take the form of any of the nine beasts while surrounding the host. However this time was different."This is strange, there is no chakra around him."he whispered while seeing at the boy who had not moved from his place just yet. The symbols surrounding his body emulating a curse mark, the drastic change in his physical features like retardedly long nails and fangs but even more, the steam coming out from the glowing marks and from the Uchiha?s mouth as if he had just come out from hell itself.

"Sayaka...We are leaving now!!" he said and immediately started to form hand seals, the same kind of seals he used before for the wind vortex."GRRRRYAAAAHH"the action turned on the jinchuriki?s switch, with an ominous speed, he also performed a sequence of handseals and a mere instant before Ryo, Akaya expelled a stream of fire which instantly turned into a bird and Ryo?s Futon was unleashed causing both techniques to clash. The flames of the Uchiha were livened by the wind technique becoming bigger, stronger and more dangerous than ever causing the fire to spread in different directions with more power than it had at first.

"Ryo-kun!"Sayaka said jumping towards a tree so she could escape from the fire. Wrong move. Her voice warned their enemy and in the moment she raised her gaze, a demonic presence was already in front of her with his right hand completely tense,  then he slashed. The fifteen centimeters nails of his right hand slit across the scarlet-eyed girl?s chest.The blood splashing, some of it staining Akaya?s face  and hand as the body of the white-hared wench went flying straight to the ground. Following, the boy landed and let out a roar, it was just starting.

"Shit, Sayaka!"Ryo shouts as he takes his mallet and gets ready to use the compressed air bullet, but it is then that his right eyes started to hurt as the disgusting black veins would beat continuosly."I...made a mistake." he said before jumping and rolling all the way to where his partner was, dodging the multiple fire balls that came towards him. He fixed his gaze on the girl accompanying him, blood coming out from the slash received from Akaya?s claw, she was in a bad condition too."That beast, he can use his regular techniques even in that state...what the fuck is wrong with him? A jinchuuriki who lost control shouldn?t be like that!"he said"I-it?s fine Ryo-kun, that is w-why Ak-chan is so wonderful!"she said with difficulty but not without showing a big almost sickening smile despite her critical condition, her blood loss was big too.

"Grr....Graah!"the sound calls for the intruders attention, if they were to stay with Akaya, they would get killed however Ryo noticed it, the one before them wasn?t able to move, the pain of the wound was paralyzing his body again."Oi, grab me. We?re jumping the hell out of here."


----------



## Vergil (Jun 9, 2014)

*Mion*


She managed to leave her room and face the world after a few days. She hadn?t eaten in that time but finally her hunger got the better of her and she joined the rest of the brothers and sisters for the meal. The drool was barely contained as they gave their thanks and Mion?s hands were all over the table at once and her chopsticks never moved so fast.

?You had training in the Academy in Konoha I hear.? A boy her age asked. 

Her face stuffed full of noodles she turned and nodded. 

?Sorry?.? She eventually managed to say, ?I?ve not eaten in a while.?

?Fasting eh? It does the body good. Mind over matter and things. I try to do it every month. Give up something I really like. Last month it was salt! That was hard. Ever had French fries without salt ? it?s gross!? 

Mion chuckled, ?Yeah?I need that mental toughness a little bit. Getting to grips with Jashin?s teachings is hard.?

?No doubt. He is a fantastic role model, but I?m still weak. Pain bothers me still and I?ve been at this church for years. How about you?? the boy asked awkwardly. He was friendly and had his own charm about him. Oddly he already had a receding hairline, which he tried to hide by shaving his head, but the stubble made it evident. 

?My whole life is as a Jashinist? Mion never knew anything else. She had been taken from her village at the age of 5, and memories of before that age came to her as snatches, almost as if she was looking at a series of photographs.

?Wow, so you must be used to the pain.? The boy asked.

?Somewhat. Generally if you?re subjected to that everyday you become accustomed to it, though I?ve yet to find the pleasure in it. Especially when it comes to?..? Mion suddenly realised she wasn?t quite ready to talk about this, ?My name is Mion, though I suspect you knew that already. It?s as bad as an old wives circle with the rumours and gossip.?

The boy laughed in agreement.

?Yeah, especially out here. Only so much you can do in the middle of a forest. My name is Hiroshi. A pleasure to meet you.?

They awkwardly shook hands from their seated position. Mion smiled and eyed her food. Hiroshi grinned and dug into his plate.

?I?m sorry, carry on, I promise I won?t judge.? Hiroshi said. For a split second she thought that it may be a little unladylike to stuff her face in the manner that she wanted to, but she was so hungry that she didn?t care. Her cheeks were stuffed with food that was hastily chewed but tasted so delicious ? of course a packet of potato chips would feel like Dinner at Le Bleu right about now. After she had finished out eating everyone and regretting every moment of it, she held her stomach and groaned, breathing shallow.

?No room for dessert?? Hiroshi asked.

Mion replied with a drugged look and a content smile with a shake of the head. She?d sleep well tonight.


A few days passed like this. Hiroshi was her first contact and thus was close to him. She got to know the others as well. She just didn?t understand friendships outside of the church. You live together, suffer together, eat at the same table, complain about the same things, share in each other?s progression, the latter case exemplified by many of the students helping her train, even when she preferred to be alone. Hating them for that was not possible, such was the genuine offer of help. They picked her up when she fell and tended to her injuries. It was?.home.

Despite all that though, the memory of the High priest never left her. Sleep was becoming increasingly difficult and it was now accompanied by night terrors often with her waking up in sweat and tears. Half of her wanted to kill that priest whenever she saw him, the other half wanted to run and never come back. Either way, she was stopped by the issue of having nowhere to go; the sense of belonging was so great that the thought of it made her incredibly heartbroken.

She poured her hatred and fear into her training. Mostly working on acrobatics and dodging and precision with her kunai. She had a ways to go but her new found chakra control was coming in very useful. Eventually though she sat outside, under a large tree, reading from the extensive Church library. The stories on Hidan were?enlightening. The ritual of blood, being able to control your enemies like puppets?. and the chance at immortality. That was a long way off. Too far perhaps and the texts didn?t highlight how to gain such power. Hidan was a prodigy of his time, right now Mion couldn?t even get to grips with her own bloodline.

Immunity to poisons. There were some applications to it and she had spent a great many nights thinking about it. Most of them involved her getting close to an enemy and releasing a poison gas. Problem was, getting close to an enemy usually resulted in death. Another option would be to constantly have poison gas around her. This was a more viable defense if she was ever faced with taijutsu users. A poison cloud that was odourless and colourless would help with that too, giving the element of surprise. But it still left her vulnerable to ranged attacks and ninjutsu.

Used in tandem with other jutsu it may have uses, especially genjutsu. Disorientation, then poison. But why not just kill them with a well placed kunai? Mion certainly had the ability for that. Most of it was curiosity on how different people reacted to pain and death. It was interesting to see the reactions ? do they lunge forward? Do they cry and beg for an antidote? Curse her? Say goodbye to their family? In those final moments she felt that she knew that person better than anyone they had ever met. There was no pretense or social cues to follow. This was them and their naked soul. It couldn?t be achieved with a kunai. The poison always gave enough time to realize death was coming ? many people had intimated that they felt cold, as if they had felt death put his icy fingers on their shoulder. It gave her a sense of satisfaction ? as shut in as she was, in those brief seconds she saw their true nature. They had revealed it to her. It made her feel kind of special.


Hatred and fear. Could she perhaps use these strong emotions into making a poison? She closed her eyes and pictured the High Priest. She shuddered, her heart raced and she felt panic and terror. Quickly she took a kunai and sliced the palm of her hand and put the blood into a glass tube. One, two; one, two ? she counted to keep hold of her emotions. Mion stood up from her perch under the tree and went inside to the laboratory, where she emptied the blood and started to run some tests on it, if she was right then, eventually she would be able to create a fairly potent fear toxin. Combined with the Hell viewing genjutsu, Mion actually smiled at the thought of a shinobi dying of fright. 

Again that laugh within her threatened to bubble up to the top. She swallowed hard, suppressing once more. Perhaps a little worryingly was that it took more effort this time.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jun 10, 2014)

*Akane|Liquid Time*

*[Beach, Fuzengakure]​*
[Kei was Her Name-O VII, Food Friends! VI]
*Liquid Time, Before the Chūnin Exams*​
A large grin crossed Akane's face, putting down her Kunai and the ingredients she was chopping up and ran over to Kei. With a big ol' bear hug she scooped the girl up and nestled her face in Kei's bosom. "You lak meh!" {You're like me!} is exclaimed in a muffled tone. Rubbing her face in Kei's boobs Akane giggled and sat the red faced girl back down. Her eyes met Kei's and the redhead grabbed her hands, 'Ah haf jus' de ding!" {I have just the thing.} is added as she let go of Kei's hands. Reaching behind her and into her tool kit Akane pulls a large plastic bag out. 

Within it are smaller bags with what looks like dark little specks. Mizuirono's eyes widen as her sister showed the bag to Kei, "Akane, you. You can't be serious about that?" the wolf sounded worried as she started to stand, but remains seated while Akane pulled the bag to her face, "Dad say dis put 'air on you chest" {Dad says this will put hair on your chest.} is stated. Red eyes cut to Kei for just a second before she pulled a hand to her T-Shirt. Pulling it down she flashed the Maiden, "But ah dun dink dad kno' wat he talk 'bout." {But I don't think dad knows what he is talking about.} is added. "AKANE!" is yelled. Releasing the neck of her shirt it falls back up over her breast as the girl looked over at Mizuirono. "Wat?" is asked while she put her hands on her hips.

The wolf's eyes narrow and she finally stands, "How many times do I have to remind you that we're not back home, people won't understand our customs.", "Actually that happens all the time in the red light district." one man states while he adjusted his tie. "Also, when will the food be ready? It's starting to smell good." is  thrown in. Gasping the redhead realized that she had abandoned her pot of Gumbo. "Don't encourage her behavior sir." the wolf asks as Akane darted back off to her cooking duties. Kei stood, almost transfixed over what had just occurred. But it seemed to be tit for tat as the redhead one ups her every time. If this was a competition it may start to get strange as the score card lined up as the following.

_Kei gropes Akane
Akane plays in Kei's mouth 
Kei tickles Akane to near death and kisses her neck breaking the girl into submission 
Akane kisses Kei on the cheek 
Kei buys appetizer
Akane cooks supper for Kei and flashes her_ 

This back and forth was getting very strange, but the Shrine Maiden is quickly snapped to as Mizuirono cleared her throat and sat next to her. "I hope you indeed like food hot Kei-Chan" is stated while Akane pulled one of the small bags from the larger. Holding her face from the pot as it boiled she turned the small package over and dumped the contents, the few flakes, into the mixture of vegetables and meat. "Those are fragments of what we back in the swamps call the ghost pepper." is added as a small cloud of vapor poured up taking the from of a cackling skull. 

"Only the bravest of our tribes eat food seasoned with the ghost pepper." is thrown in as Akane took a deep breath of the food as it cooked. Drool formed at the corners of her mouth as she chopped up other ingredients. The aroma of the cooking Gumbo started to gather a crowd as people watched on curiously. "Well, the girl borrowed from a lot of us to make this" one stand owner states cupping his chin. "It would make sense that we get some, maybe even sell it." a lady stated walking up next to the first. "Make note of any restrooms Kei-Chan." is stated as Akane started the final leg of the dish. "As far as your questions go though. 

Akane's mother taught her some. But living out on the swamplands alone she learned a lot cooking out of turtle shells. As for a recipe it changes every time she cooks. But if you have something to write with I can give you a run down as she cannot read or write to do so for you." is stated as Akane pulled a spoon to her mouth. Sampling the Gumbo she grinned wildly and looked over to Kei. "Ah dink it ready!" is declared while looking around for something to serve the food with. 

Luckily the man at the skewer stand had bowls and spoons at the ready. "Dar 'nuff fo' arrywan!" {There's enough for everyone!} is declared while dipping a bowl into the Gumbo to bring it over to Kei, "Mah fran dough. Cher get first bowl." {My friend though. She gets the first bowl.} is stated as she walked up to Kei as one of the stand owners started to serve people as they lined up taking donations to cover the cost of the products used. "Might want to get some milk to go with that." is warned as the wolf chuckled as she watched people take their first exploratory bites into Akane's swap cooking.~

"Call it a hunch, but I think there'll be plenty for you two."~~


----------



## Vergil (Jun 10, 2014)

Dante

Talk about jumping from the frying pan and into the fire. His coat was burnt at the edges and his hair was ablaze. He beat his head as if it were a drum and ran from the inferno. What the hell were those girls thinking? He had gained consciousness for a brief second before his head had hit a rock as he was being dragged by the two girls; enough time for him to hear what their brains had concocted. They thought he was dead. Dead! And so they threw him into a fire. They didn’t even pay him. Cheap ass tarts.

He rubbed his face as he stepped over the fallen branches, and felt the buckets of sweat on him. It wasn’t enough that they had left him for dead and thrown him into the fire, they stole his backpack too and all his supplies. Thankfully though they had left his crappy sword, resting on his chest as if he were a knight. Sure, when they found his skeleton in the forest holding this piece of shit sword, he was certain that they would have nothing but praise for him – more like ‘he died cos he had a crap sword.’

Byakugan!

Looking around he searched for the quickest way out. Of course, it was through the fire, but as he searched he found something even better. The giant beetle! He grinned and sprinted for it, charging his sword on the way, infusing it with chakra. Stage 1 should be enough to stun it – he didn’t want to cause too much damage to it as what good was a dead giant beetle in a beetle fight? It’s giant armoured ass was facing Dante. Perfect. He leaped up and ran up the back of the monster beetle which stood at around 15 ft. Once he was halfway up the thing he jumped and slammed his sword straight onto it’s head, landing neatly on the beetle’s neck, reaching forward and grabbing it’s antenna. The thing roared/squealed in surprise and rage. It ran around in circles as Dante pulled at it’s antenna.

“Hey! HEY!” he said with a sharp jerk, causing the beetle to stop, “We can do this the easy way or the hard way. Just run forward in that direction and we’ll be fine. Cool? Cool.” Dante smacked his foot into the beetle’s hide causing it to charge forward, clearing vast swathes of the forest in record time. 

“Whooo! Ride em cowboy!” Dante yelled as they charged through the little critters and the bigger animals, eventually coming to the gate and charging right through it. Dante pulled up the antennas and had the beetle skid to a halt. And as if there was a lazy writer who couldn’t be bothered to take this particular story further, the boy who hired him stood there, his mouth agape at the huge prize in front of him.

“This…this is…?” the boy asked hopefully.

“Yep. Job done. Good luck training it, but hey, the keys are all yours.” Dante said as the boy climbed on the beetle and took the antennas. The boy threw the payment down. A few ryo and a marble. Dante laughed at it and pocketed the cash. He was more proud of the fact that it was his first job and he had totally completed it. He smiled in satisfaction as the giant beetle rampaged through the city with the boy crying in terror as he lost control of it.


----------



## Vergil (Jun 10, 2014)

*Mion*

The poison within her was still unstable. That’s the conclusion she had drawn from the tests at the lab. That wasn’t an emotional issue but rather molding chakra within her problem. Exactly, how does one properly activate a bloodline ability? Unfortunately on this, she was alone as most of the shinobi arts within this church were highly specialized. 

She had sat in on a few lessons but was told by the sensei that whilst she was free to do so, it was wasting her time as it wasn’t something that was for her. Judging by the methods employed to nullify chakra, she would agree. It was a high risk strategy, with the user going to great lengths to drain themselves of chakra and yet still be able to function as a shinobi. This was some horrendous training. Starving, sleep deprivation and denial in many other forms and then being told to run a gauntlet which would have proven difficult for most genin. The trick was to run on empty whilst still maintaining the ability to fight, and fight well. 

Then once they were close enough, they could nullify the chakra of the opponent they touched, absorbing the energy into themselves. One would think the most efficient way was to have them use up their chakra through jutsu, but the technique was a double edged sword. If the subject took too much of the other person chakra and overflowed themselves they would instantly die and the stolen chakra would return to the initial victim. Thus it was imperitaive that the Jashinists knew their capacity and were able tor un on empty. Of course the higher level senseis had a larger capacity, which was made so by the training they went through, and so could absorb much more chakra.

And what did they do with the stored up chakra? There was only one thing they could do – expel it all at once into a single deadly attack. These attacks varied depending on the user but it was their one trump card. The Jashinists were indeed frightening.

Still, it didn’t help Mion and her issue, the training they undertook was specialized and so help was actually discouraged by her. She had to figure it out on her own. No easy task. She wasn’t even sure how she got these powers. Her parents were an unknown to her but from what she was told they carried a water affinity and her mother was bit by a snake whilst she was pregnant. Mion had almost died but the venom with the chakra infused water gave Mion the strange ability. That was the theory anyway. All that meant was this ability was sheer chance and no-one could help her.

She had to figure out how to stabilize a highly unstable reaction. The fear she felt was short and sharp; terror. She needed to keep that up whilst she formed the chakra to augment it. Terror. She had to subject herself to that emotion for a long period of time. What terrified her?

Mion thought hard about it. Pain no longer scared her. Bugs didn’t either having spent all that time in the forest. Death? Then she would be with Jashin. She scratched her head; really was she scared of nothing? Well, except him. The High Priest. But that type of fear couldn’t be recreated. She was terrified of reliving that moment and her nightmares were….

It hit her just then. She had to go to sleep and as soon as she woke up from one of her nightmares, hold on to that image and mold chakra. Once she had the right amount, then she could bring forth that potency of poison at will, without the emotional shit, but in order to make it as deadly and useful as possible she had to do this. In the meantime she had to figure out some other training to do.

She remembered Shigure Sensei showing them a jutsu that had them expel a massive plume of gas from their mouth. As a child she tried it but ended up burping and then throwing up and sighed as she figured there would be a lot of that whilst she trained.

“So much for breakfast.” She grimaced and attempted to mold some chakra in her lungs. As predicted she burped and threw up. “Fuck.”

It was going to be a long day.


----------



## Kei (Jun 10, 2014)

_[ The Dedicated Shrine Maiden of the Sea; Kei Sili]
[Liquid Time Event; A Fish out of Water]
_​
Gumbo, Kei considered it a more advance form of stew, thicker sometimes so it resembles sauce but at the same time it wasn?t that thick. It was best served with rice, and Akane had that already in the bag, when she passed over the food, Kei noses tingled. The spaces she used swung out in a melody of heat and warning, don?t eat us or your stomach will be ruined, your tongue would sing of hell fire, and your heart will burn in a fiery embrace.

A song that made Kei drool, she looked up at Akane and smiled, ?I?m so happy! Thank you very much!?  She said grabbing the plate and putting it down in front of her. The other shop owners came out and grabbed their plates and took their seats. Once all of them sat down they took their spoons and filled it to the brim with the gumbo despite the warning signs that were being released.

At first Kei didn?t know what was being assaulted her tongue or her nose which was running like someone left a faucet on.  Kei slowly chewed the spoonful of food, until she bit down on a pepper, not a green pepper, not a red pepper nor was it a bell pepper. The pepper that somehow managed to survive and land on her plate began to exact revenge the overwhelming powerful heat that released into her mouth caused the shrine maiden to grasp her mouth. She wasn?t going to give in so easily!

Although the others had another idea, people began to scream and throw their plate on the ground, others ran to grab water, but the water only made the heat worse. Kei just had tears streaming down her face and snot running down her nose as she swallowed the only spoonful she had in her mouth. 

She grabbed her plate and positioned it in front of her mouth, scooping the food in and only partially chewing before swallowing loads of the food. Slamming the plate down Kei looked up at the girl and smiled, it was probably the ugliest smile she could ever have on her face, but it was a true one. 

?More please?.? Kei smiled as she wiped her face clean but there was still a huge red mark where the heat tore through her like flames did paper, however it was enough to get Akane smiling throwing her another plate full and giving herself a plate.

The two girls sat down next to each other, they both had looks on their faces that didn?t look at the food but the clear win if they did it well. Then it was on, Akane was clearly the most experienced with the type of heat to the point that it didn?t even look like it bothered her. However, Kei had pure will, and downed the food despite the protest of her body which broke out in sweat and tears, and the once refined looking shrine maiden was now brighter than any red tomato.

_1 plate?
5 plates?
6 plate?
10?._​
Kei felt the food coming back up and tears were streaming up so much that she couldn?t see in front of her, swallowing back down the food that was coming p and the food that was already in her mouth Kei slammed her head on the table defeated by pure experience, will had nothing to do with so raw strength.

??.No more?? Kei whimpered, ?I?m going to have a stomach ache??

Kei rubbed her head on the table, ?Regret?Everything tastes like regret and pain?.?

She wrapped her arms around her stomach and released a loud grown,


----------



## Kyuuzen (Jun 11, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



​



*"Arf, arf!"* *"Calm down, there, boy."*

Koganemaru danced around Yokuuga happily as they walked through the cluttered streets of Konohagakure.  The small dog was incredibly pleased to have a village to walk around in, but the boy didn't share that same gratitude.  Was it better than walking aimlessly through the forest?  Sure.  However, there was a huge, glaring flaw with living in a village like this one, and that was a lot of human traffic.  Like, a lot.  Everywhere he went, turned, looked, there was another crowd of people.  His first few days here were Hell on his nose, and he knew Koganemaru had gone through it as well.  There was no endless forest expanse to walk through, growing up as a hunter and provider for his pup.  But, he supposed, it wasn't all bad.  The Inuzuka clan had taken him in like he had always lived in the village.  He was grateful for them, even if he only ever really got along with Hana.  He stuffed his hands in his pockets and whistled to Koganemaru.  The dog looked back at him with curiosity, tail still wagging.  Yokuuga gestured with his head toward the roof of a nearby clothing store and the small dog happily ran over to him.

He crouched down and laid a hand on the ground, watching with a little smile as Koganemaru ran up the length of his arm and perched on his shoulder.  He patted the dog's head and shot upward into the air, feet landing on the wall of the store as he ran up the side of it.  His upward ascent was speedy, but to him was little more than a light jog before he reached the top of the building and landed easily on top of it, balancing on the wooden brace powerlines that supplied the store with power.  Yokuuga crouched once more, building up tension in his legs before leaping off of the building and landing easily on another one.  He applied drill-like spins to his leaps, adding the basic principles of the Tsuga to each individual leap.  His sandaled feet clacked with every landing as he freely traversed the leaf village.  He took in a deep sniff as he leaped, his nose stinging a bit with the sharp smell of burning timber.

*"A forest fire?"*

He looked in the direction of the smell.  It was coming from the Forest of Death.  A single eyebrow raised as he looked in the direction of the flames and shrugged.  It wasn't his problem, besides there were plenty of ninja that could put out that fire.  He disregarded it and continued on his predetermined path.  He was headed for a convenience store, tasked prior to the sparring match with getting groceries for dinner.  His pocket was heavy with the clan's money, given the large amount of meat they consumed, clan dinners were expensive ordeals, and while the Inuzuka's could afford to eat as an entire clan every night, it was a stupid, decadent waste of money that they didn't indulge in, a trait Yokuuga was, as much as he would never admit it, proud of.

He arrived at the store and immediately traveled to the back of it after grabbing a cart, absentmindedly kicking it toward the meats section.  A lot of beef went into the cart, as well as a lot of pork.  Foods from all over could be found in the store, but the young Inuzuka knew what to look for.  Steak, chicken, various forms of beef, and bacon.  So.  Much.  Bacon.  He used his status as a licensed shinobi, which made him an adult in the village's eyes, to pick up the various alcoholic beverages that the clan drank and used to cook the meals.  He payed for the food and bagged it, taking off toward the clan's meager housing district.


----------



## Kei (Jun 11, 2014)

_[The Small Flame of Fuzenkagure; Kyo Minami]
[Liquid Time Event]
[Understanding Arc]
[Part Six; Hunts]_​



The hunts were a way to benefit themselves and the others around them. The Fenikkusu clan was able to deter their abilities on to something else, and the people benefited from it. So much so that the village made it a normal thing, it was like an advance version of a police force, or maybe they thought it was a good way to calm those rowdy outsiders. Either way it was a normal occurrence in the village and it wasn?t going to change anytime soon. However, this made the young Fenikkusu future heir, because he knew what happened during hunts. He never been on one, but it was just that when the family gotten together it was just a common thing to hear those coming in from the hunt gloating about their prey. 

?Of course it?s going to be different for you,? Zo said sipping her coffee and leaning back, ?It?s like having this huge pressure on you and then once you do it, then that pressure feels light you know.?

?Like you become weightless for a brief moment of time.  Nothing else matters, just that feeling?.? Kyo?s mother leaned back against her seat, ?...It feels as though everything is right in the world??

Yuu and Kyo looked at the two women who seemed to be in a daze. Kyo never experienced that type of feeling before, but he knew what they talked about the pressure. The pressure to perform, be better, protect, and at the same time the feeling to destroy. Every little bit of that build up over time, and it gets harder to cope with something like that over time. It was easier to snap at people when you are dealing with that type of pressure, Kyo looked down into his coffee and felt a huge twist into his guts. 

Edie?

She was a sign that he was maturing, even though he knew what he was doing. No matter how much he knew it was wrong and disgusting of him, that feeling she gave him, till this day no other feeling gave him that. Kyo went out to find something like the feeling she gave him, but nothing else was even close to that. His stomach twisted itself in a huge knot, he hated this feeling and it only worsens when he thought about that blonde haired girl. She wasn?t even important to him, but she always dominated that back of his head like a damn worm. Kyo looked up from his cup and turned to his aunts?

?When you didn?t have the hunts, how did it feel?? Kyo asked earning a questioning glance from both of the women in front of him, he didn?t want to tell them what he did, but at the same time it was important that he understood what he was up against. 

?Next to the pressure, I felt angry all the time, the slightest pin drop would make me snap on a person.? Zo said before placing a cup down and smiling, ?I remember when my sister had took a caramel from me, a tiny little caramel, and I jumped on her faster than white on rice.?

?Oh god...Who uses that saying, white on rice?? Yuu groaned loudly before earning a slap on the back of his head. Zo laughed but Kyo wondered if after he start participating in the hunts would all his problems disappear. ?Though, you said something interesting Yuu...You said it felt like you were weightless and that nothing else mattered, so you had that feeling at all time??

Zo scratched her head before leaning back, ?...No...It last for a second, and that second feels like an eternity.? She leaned up and pointed towards Kyo?s mother, ?Ruka you know the feeling right??

?Yeah?.It?s hard to put into words but that second feels like it could last for eternity, but at the same time it doesn?t and you are back on earth?.? Kyo?s mother cocked her head to the side, ?It becomes very addictive, you don?t want it to stop, but at the same time everything has a time limit so you want to prolong it as far as humanly possible.? 

Kyo sighed, ?So it can become an addiction at any time??

?Yep, it?s like a high you can?t stop and you don?t want to stop, don?t worry your aunt and your mother had their fall from grace, though we both had different ways of dealing with it.? Zo said before smiling, ?I had war and well your mother?.She had your dad??


----------



## LunarCoast (Jun 11, 2014)

Chaos Theory said:


> *[Forest of Death; Konohagakure]​*​
> [Chūnin Exams 40, The Thought of Death]​
> 
> Akane swallowed hard when Mizuirono was finally able to pull the girl's Tool Kit from under her. More blood seeped pass her clenched lips as pain rolled over her face while her body lightly rocked. "My sister is thick headed when it comes to things that she believes that she has started. Her whole life she was taught to never back down from a fight, nor to leave any job undone. Death is a more appealing notion than defeat or humiliation." is replied after the wolf released her hold on the kit. Her eyes, tired from battle and worry locked with Hatori's. "Ryo" is stated her eyes cutting over to the battle that had stalled out to a staring match between the Uchiha and his Opponents.
> ...



Hatori watched as the wolf suddernly transformed into a duplicate of Akane, he shuddered uncomfortably at the thought that this was a jutsu to begin with the amount of confusion that it might cause, then again Akane and Mizuirono were so diffirent he doubted neither could immitate one another even if they wanted to. Still without a word it could certainly confuse the opposition into discovering the true target.

He took on the instructions given to him by the canine in human form, hoping this would indeed help the one who had helped saved him along with Komodo, he hoped April was doing her job.

Hearing the wolf's suggestion he frowns, "Why doesn't she wear any under garments... jeez weather you are feral or not I don't much care but the least you could do is explain to her how to be somewhat civil!"He averts his gaze obviously uncomfortable with such a sight, it was neither the time or place for that sort of business plus if April found out she'd likely beat him.

~The following day~

Hatori remained vigilant through the night seeing Kyo and Komodo off before awaiting the canine known only as Mizuirono who appeared to be a heavy sleeper from first impressions atleast. Strangely he himself didn't feel any more tierd than he did the day before, and was in fact completely fine without a nights rest. Finally hearing the wolf stir and make such a suggestion Hatori comments, "Sounds like the best idea, I was concerned she might not make it through the night without a medical ninja. He kneels down to carefully pull Akane up over his back, before beginning to make his way through the forest back towards Konoha, it didn't quite occur to him she may notice the Anbu tattoo upon his neck but then did it matter?

"So Mizuirono this may seem a bad time for this question but why does Akane act the way she does, it seems like she acts more like a pack animal than a human?"


----------



## Kyuuzen (Jun 11, 2014)

_Muneakira Hakaizen_ • _Forest of Death_ •  • _With Kagami_

*"Shinokotta Dai Abare!"*

Hakaizen dashed forward, slamming a powerful fist into a large bear's unguarded stomach.  His limbs were heavy and pulling at his joints with fatigue after training with Hado, but he would be damned if his admittedly cute boss was gonna get eaten by some over-sized carnivore.  He stepped forward, lifting the bear off of his large feet and slamming it into the ground, dragging it through the dirt.  He looked up with a glare at the bear's unconscious face and grinned.  *"That was easy."*  He looked up into the tree to see Kagami sitting on a branch, trying to get as much space between her and the bear as possible.  He jumped, using chakra to allow him to travel up the tree until he got to her branch, giving her a small, worried smile.  *"What are you doing in here, Kagami-san?"*  He reached out and lifted her, carrying her in his arms as he leaped from their shared branch toward another tree, heading for the exit of the Forest of Death.  He was glad his wounds had closed for the most part.  He would be terribly embarrassed to bleed all over her clothing.

*"How did you get to the Chuunin Exams?  You didn't follow me in here, did you?"*


----------



## Vergil (Jun 12, 2014)

*Kagami*

"Y..you..."

Most of her wanted to weep with joy, the other part was pissed it had taken him so long to find her

"What the hell have you been doing? I paid you to guard my body. Body guard remember? Of course I followed you in here, I paid for a service and I'm totally getting my money's worth. I may be rich but I'm not a fool with cash" That was a blatant lie, the entire statement was a lie. She had followed him in there because she was a lovestruck puppy who would follow him into Hell and she was terrible with money.  "You owe me a JJ Original jacket!" she said pointing at the jacket that the bear had defecated on. 

Still, she looked at him and wondered if he truly was going to be the one to save her from her father. She had always chased boys in desperation - hoping one would be powerful enough to stand up to the Daimyo and declare that he was going to marry Kagami. 

As they travelled towards the exit of the forest she wondered what he thought on the Daimyo and authority figures in general,

"Ok, so I have a question. If, say, there was a girl that needed help getting out of an arranged marriage, but her dad was...oh I don't know, the Daimyo.....what would you do to try and help this girl? Keep in mind that this girl would be totally eternally grateful and would likely do .....anything...to get out of the marriage."

She emphasised the word _Anything _in the way she had seen in the movies, unfortunately for Kagami she didn't understand that she was offering him sexual favours - her innocent mind thought she was offering him her prized comic book. Issue One of Bat-nin. Worth almost 1 million ryo now. Pristine condition too. 

In truth Kagami had no real experience in the real world. She had been sheltered from the harsh realities and was a true princess. Even when she trained in the academy she would do so and then be escorted back to her apartment or back home. Her interactions with Konoha and the people were fairly minimal.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Jun 12, 2014)

_Muneakira Hakaizen_ ? _Forest of Death_ ?  ? _With Kagami_

The young red-head had been a bit confused when Kagami had gotten angry with him, before finally understanding what exactly being the girl's bodyguard entailed.  She wanted him around at all times, always protecting her from harm, even if that meant chasing him into a place known as the Forest of Death.  Hakaizen smiled shyly down at her after she had concluded her angered exclamations.  *"Gomenasai, Kagami-san.  I didn't understand my job before, but now I do.  No matter what, I will protect you!"*  She seemed a bit shy after he said that, like she needed to ask something important.  For the next few moments she wouldn't meet his gaze.  *"So..."* she spoke up finally.  *"I have a question. If, say, there was a girl that needed help getting out of an arranged marriage, but her dad was...oh I don't know, the Daimyo.....what would you do to try and help this girl? Keep in mind that this girl would be totally eternally grateful and would likely do .....anything...to get out of the marriage."*

Hakaizen blinked once, thinking about what she had asked.  If he knew a girl that was being forced into marriage... well that sounded awful!  Of course he would do everything in his power to help her!  *"I would do anything that needed to be done!  A hero always helps out those in need, and a hero always does what he says he will!"*

If only he knew what he had just committed to.

He grinned ahead as the rapid travel finally broke them free of the confines of the burning forest, the pair of them landing on the other side of the Forest gates.  He sighed.  *"This probably means I lose.  Oh, well."*  He set Kagami down gently and exhaled deeply, ready for a hot meal and a bed.  *"So, what else do you want to do today, Kagami-san?"*


----------



## Vergil (Jun 12, 2014)

Kagami

Upon hearing Hakaizen's response Kagami's face lit up with a smile. He really was her hero! He set her down and Kagami brought forth a whole new reserve of energy. There was fire in her eyes and a glint of mischief.

"Excellent! We have to get you measured! Maybe a 34 inch waist? More? You need to lay off the carbs. Pfft like I'm one to talk. Oh that reminds me we need to get the cake organised too." She pulled out a book from her satchel and started flipping through the pages. The wedding had already been planned and organized by her, in such an event that she would find the one.

She grabbed his hand and pulled the confused genin to a tailors. 

"Best tailor in town! I think you need a tuxedo. Oh you'll be sexy as hell and look fine as hell next to me at the alter. Oh I suppose I should make this official. Hakaizen, by order of the Princess I demand that you marry me!"

Clearly it didn't work like that, but for Kagami who always got what she wanted that's the way it was to be. 

"I should meet your parents too. Arrange some sort of dowry....that's traditional here right? They'll be moved up to my dad's estate - one big happy family. Oooh I'm so excited!" Kagami said bouncing around him.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jun 12, 2014)

*Akane|Liquid Time*

*[Beach, Fuzengakure]​*
[Kei was Her Name-O VIII, Food Friends! VII]
*Liquid Time, Before the Chunin Exams*​
Crossing her arms Aakne watched with a grin as people started to dig into the Flames of Hell Rabbit Gumbo. The groans were enough to tell the story as some dropped the food to the ground as they slid back from the iron mesh tables. Some of the more foolish ran for water while others just lay their little heads down and tried to fight the heat of the ghost pepper. Akane's new friend had only taken a single bit and one could already tell how bad it was affecting her. Her face was red and sweat boiled atop her brow and ran down the sides of her face. Fighting the intense heat the girl pulled the dish the Gumbo sat on to her lips and started to shovel like she were digging for gold. 

One scoop, two, four, eight, sixteen and in what seemed like the longest minute in the history of time Kei had funneled it all away and slammed the plate down. The Maiden had that blank stare for only the shortest of moments before she looked up to Akane. Her face was as red as a beet. But she forced a smile to slide across her lips as the china she lifted started to clatter. The smile was scary enough to frighten little kids from a life of crime, but it made Akane happy that her new honorary sister liked her cooking. When she asked for more Akane dips her another serving before making herself a plate full her own. Bringing both over to the table she sits next to Kei and sets her food in front of her. 

Without saying a single word the two entered into a mutual agreement to see who could eat the most hellfire and live to tell the tell to future generations of their foolishly heroic deeds. Lifting their spoons the two daring heroines pull the plates to their face. The crowd that had suffered through only a bite of Akane's Brimstone Gumbo watched as the girls set off head to head. With Kei being a plate ahead Ryo starting hitting the table as the food started to get funneled away. One of the stall owners keep the girl's with plates of food as they are quickly taken into the seeming singularities that these girl's stomachs were. Black holes that is.

Three plates in and it was apparent that Akane held an edge over Kei, the swampland native eats this type of food on a semi-regular basis. So she seemed to take it in better stride than the maiden. But where Akane held experience Kei had the guts and will as she kept pace with the bestial girl. As the plates stacked up, five, seven and nine high more Ryo hit the table as the girls were handed their tenth plate. Kei, by this point was a sweaty mess as she looked at the boiling plate of death. Sweat covered her face and her hair looked like a sea urchin had moved in and her skin was now starting to become the envy of any tomato. But her eyes only cut to Akane once, the redhead had already pulled the plate to her lips and was shoveling away with the same vigor Kei had on plates two and three. Refusing to be left behind Kei pulls her plate to her lips.

They curl as the food touches them, Kei knew this was likely it as the food she poured in tried it's damndest to fight it's way back up and out of her. With tears coating her eyes and blotting her vision she slammed the empty plate down as she swallowed the regret of challenging Akane who had already woofed down that plate and was working on an eleventh.    

??.No more?? Kei whimpered, ?I?m going to have a stomach ache??

Kei rubbed her head on the table, ?Regret?Everything tastes like regret and pain?.? 

The poor maiden wrapped her arms around her stomach as it tried to cause civil war with the rest of her. She had conceded and given the win to Akane. The swamp girl pants as she placed an arm around Kei truth be told she was nearing her limit as well. Her taste buds were gone, not to return for a week. Her eyes were full of tears and her sinuses were so clean she could smell her stomach as it burned away. She'd be pissing gasoline and shitting lava for the foreseeable future. "No wan evah took meh dis far Kei! Ah dink Ah mak you mah new bayou sister!" "No one has ever made me eat this much Kei. I think I want to make you an honorary swamp sister. We're kin now!} is declared as the sound of a pot tipping over can be heard. 

"I win!" 

A woman yells as  Mizuirono polishes off the pot of Gumbo. "You two are lightweights." the wolf states her two tails wagging. Her stomach had gotten so large that it stuck out on both sides of her body, she'd gotten huge as she continued to lick the large black pot of all traces of Akane's Hellfire Gumbo.

"I can't believe it"

Another states as the woman collected the Ryo, who'd have thought a wolf could eat so freaking much. Akane laughed as she rubbed Kei's back while she suffered through her molten gut. "Ah dink a nap be wat we need." {I think a nap is called for.} is offered as she helped Kei from her seat. Walking back to the beach she whistles for  Mizuirono to follow. Finding the first shade tree the gray wolf curled up into a ball and yawned. "Dis do gud you bet'cha." is stated as she helped Kei sit, "Lay on dis wolfy pillow." is added while she lay Kei's head atop Mizuirono bloated gut. It was a nice warm pillow and Kei could feel the sandman sprinkling sand in her eyes. "Ah be back in ah bit, gotta get us some gud stuff to celebrate." {I'll be back in a bit, have to go and get some of the good stuff to celebrate.} is said as she sped off. Walking into town earlier she smelled it. Even above the smell of the sex. She smelled _IT_

_-Sometime Later_

Kei's eyes stirred as she woke, she didn't know how long she was out, but that nap definitely helped her stomach ease. Looking around she sees Akane walking back toward her while Mizuirono snored away. In the redhead's arms were several, several mason jars filled with what looked like water. "Gud you wake." is stated. After walking up to Kei she hands the girl a jar sitting beside her. Kei looked at it as the swamp girl opened another. Doing the same Kei opened the jar that was handed to her. Some bubbles shake alive, but they quickly dissipate leaving only a faint smell of peach. 

This was Akane's specialty. Some call it fire water while others called it white lightening. Akane called it shine and she made some of the best on the Bayou. She flavored it with fruit and it sat at about one hundred and fifty proof, meaning you could drive a car with it. But for it to be so strong, it didn't burn and went down smooth like water. That was the curse of this shine, you could drink and drink. But you'd not know you were drunk until you were. "Dis de gud stuff." she states taking a swig. Only if Mizuirono weren't in a food induced coma. ~


----------



## Chronos (Jun 12, 2014)

*Setsuko Amaya l A Time Where Knights Take Their Stand*

On the darkened asylum landed a drought that had unleashed the devils hand, through chaotic sirens and sounds of laughter, blood spilled under a flames that had engulfed the arena, stage fulled with humans that ranged from men whom's mind had been shattered under the guise of war, others, murderer of the highest caliber swung about through the mysterious shadowed veil of a man whom's face hide behind a smiling mask, dressed in a velvet suit, behind him held the remains of a cell that had broken under a force unknown to the guards that held this building intact. This man whom dressed primly, neatly and not a single stand of the blood he hand spilled on and corner of his suit, hands placed behind his back, while he gazed at the magnificence of the work he had produced. It was no longer time to hold to past encounters, but now it was a simple measure of whom could plan ahead better. Not that this man was holding some competition, but he has gathered enough information to achieve a goal he has been striving for sometime now... Something that allowed him an edge, something that would shake the world under his feet with simple blithe of the struggling aura of his might. 

Turning, he heard the siren silence themselves at the arrival of the shinobi that were of Fuzen decent, withing them held squads of 3 each spread through the fences to detain the mad men who's seals were broken, and who's chains were no longer restricting their movements. A world were chaos ensued endlessly. Now this was true art. As he gazed under those glimmering eyes that peer from the hollowed smile of a mask he wore. A initial push but this was simple the first faze, he wasn't interested in the shinobi but of a larger force that could potentially herald the world into a standstill. As he paced through the halls, men who's faces, arms and legs were nailed into the wall through some act of strange art. The walls and floor smothered in the gush of blood that continued to surge through and endless train of  countless men and woman whom fought for no actual reason other than to forge the chaos so explicitly viewed in this sighting. 

Through the pressure of countless endearing souls battling for right unknown and sullied, he peacefully made his way towards the center stage, a roof top which held nothing but the open space to spectate the battle. A view so spectacular that it was truly only right that the moon would gleam the color of crimson. Beyond the distance there is where the second tier of men came, another faction that were specified for dealing with asylums of their own possession. Awaiting them was no other than the Amaya Guild, mates of differentiating skill that all ranged of weaponry, knight of sort that battled against forced such as himself. Such denial of chaos was but a sin in itself. There was no true peace in this world, the was only the human hypocrisy that forced the world to become such a unstable mess. 

Well, he stood before men that true had no truer nature other than to kill. But very much like he expected, the chaos caused by these knight was exquisite. Their blades traced through a thin line across the air, flashing their movements under a veil of mastery of the steel, while their leaps and slices, their quick movements and coordination simply drew a better picture. A marvelous dance where no star held the ripple of the sky. No other spectator other than himself and the moon that stood above his head. There are no beast in this world were demons prowl the lands that can match the chaotic mass that had formed before his vision. 

Door flight open while a small girl of hair of dressed, the cross of the guild on her sleeve, her blade at the ready as she did not question any manners. She kicked the earth beneath her feet, swinging her blade at this man's head. He lifted his hand, halting the blade's progress by lifting his index and placing it front of the blade.

"Aren't we eager to die."

The blued eyes girl pulled her blade and turned, a 360 degree swing swung towards the same area, but halted just the same as before. Those fingers of his, only the glove of white that seemed to have the strength to completely stop this girls attacks. 

"How...?"

"Oh sweat summer child. Amaya has not told you nothing about truly wielding a blade." 

A quick swing and her blade was thrown towards the side. A fist met her stomach while soon she was kicked towards the side, through the door entered other guild mates and proceeded to swing their blade at this enigma. Which was halted in their step soon as he simple pointed his finger and a flash of light pierced their bodies with out a single trace of a sign.

"No! Katsu!" 

"Katsu was his name, hmm? Pity." 

She once more kicked the earth, preforming another swing, soon as the man threw his arm up, she retracted her feet and halted mid path, soon twisting her wrist and turning the blade holding it backwards while she leaped and managed to link a kick to his head, twisting his neck beyond proportions. She stood in awe after the vision of what was before her. The man stood still, and his hand slowly reached towards his head as he simply twisted his head back to place like a marionette. 

"Wow, nice job. I didn't expect you to land a hit Amaya girl. What's your name?"

"...I'm under no jurisdiction to say anything to you!"

"Oh? I suppose we can play a game of trade. Info for info, right? Give me your name and I'll tell you something good."

"No. I already know who you are." 

"I doubt that. I mean, behind this mask there is a face. And I'm pretty sure you only know, basing myself of what just happened, that you simply know I attacked this place. You even know what my merits are, or what I planned on in the future?"

"I said it doesn't matter. I simply have to rid myself of a monster."

"Girl, your bravery could be considered stupidity at this point. I just killed that higher rank. You think YOU can land another hit? In fact, do you even think you can kill me, truly? Someone who holds life so dear... So fragile. You can't fight like nature dictates you to do."

"...Introduce yourself first."

"Well that's not how THIS game is played girl. But if you ask, simply tell from your surroundings." 



"I'm the man who's going to destroy the world. And no one can stop me."​


----------



## Kei (Jun 13, 2014)

_[The Dedicated Shrine Maide of the Sea; Kei Sili]
[Liquid Time Event; A Fish out of Water]​_

There wasn?t a part of her that was ready for what Akane had planned.  The jar filled to the brim with a peachy smelling liquid made Kei mouth water, but she looked at it in a worried manner. Her tongue still didn?t feel like her owns, like someone took her tongue out and replaced it with someone else?s. Another roller coaster of taste buds it would send the young shrine maiden mad, and she couldn?t take another burnt tongue or even a regretful stomach. Even now her stomach twirled wildly telling her not to drink it, but she couldn?t be mean to the young girl who seemed to be having the time of her life.

Sitting straight up, she dabbed her tongue in it, and instantly shook away. It was weird, there was a sweet taste to it, but it was warming up her tongue. Kei never had something like this before, a sweet yet warming sensation began to dominate her mouth and she only stuck her tongue in it. Kei looked over at Akane, she wasn?t going to ask what it was, and something told her not to because she might not like the answer. So the young shrine maiden took a mouth full in her mouth and swallowed sections of the drink. 

?Oh....? Kei was legitimately voicing surprise, ?It?s good...?

She closed her eyes as she let the warmth spread across her whole body as if something was embracing her small frame. The sweet taste wasn?t as strong as the warm feeling, but it was there still lingering on her tongue. It felt so good, as if she was melting, Kei couldn?t help but to smile a bit as she was worried about something that wasn?t bad at all. 

Kei looked up at Akane and smiled warmly, ?Akane...Thank you,? She said before taking another small sip, she loved the feeling of being this warm, and ?It has been a really fun day...Really!?

The young shrine maiden stood up and gently pat the girls head before sitting back down next to the wolf who was still passed out, ?I wish...I wish I could do this forever, we can have fun forever...? Kei smiled as she took another drink.

Kei gently stroked the wolf mane and smiled, ?Wouldn?t it be fun Akane, if we can do this?? She smiled before wrapping her arms around the wolf?s neck and cuddling into it. The wolf smelt really good, almost unnaturally good was that lavender shampoo she smelt? The smell of lavenders made Kei warm smile disappear before nuzzling into the wolf?s mane. She could always tell the smell of lavenders a part from any other smell because she constantly smelt it before, it was her sister?s favorite flower and she had articles of perfume, body wash, and shampoo dedicated to the smell of lavenders. 

Kei turned to Akane releasing the wolf as she got up from the ground and gently slid her fingers up Akane bare arm. ?....We can do it...? Kei said as she leaned in to Akane, burying her face within the crook of Akane neck, she could still smell the spices that she had used for that Gumbo.

?We can have fun forever.?  Kei whispered, ?We can swim in the sea, we can play out in the woods, we can play anywhere.? 

Kei slowly interlaced their fingers together before she looked up at Akane reaction, and smiled devilishly, ?We can play games too, board games, video games, games that kids play and even...?

She stood on her toes and bit the girl ear lobe gently, ?Even adult games...?

?Adult games that only girls can play...? Kei smiled before backing away and twirling around, ?How does that sound Akane, we can play and play, until the sun goes down, and then we?ll eat, and then play some more in the sheets.?

Kei threw her head back and laughed, but then she twirled around again and placed a single finger on her lips, ?Doesn?t that sound great~?


----------



## Kei (Jun 13, 2014)

_[The Small Flame of Fuzenkagure; Kyo Minami]
[Liquid Time Event]
[Understanding Arc]
[End]_​
?And with that, I?m going to go home.? Kyo said stretching his body causing his mother to look up at him.

?Kyo, we are going to have to talk about it, and we are going to have to talk about him.? She said sternly in which Kyo replied with a long drawn out roll of his eyes, he didn?t want to talk about it. He didn?t even want to mention that existences. Kyo would find a way to deal with his problems alone without hearing a word from that man. He leaned down and kissed his mother on the forehead before waving goodbye to Yuu and Zo.

?Kyo, before you go.? Zo called out to him, when he turned around she didn?t move from her seat but he realized that Zo wasn?t his aunt anymore, but the representative of their clan and their village, ?You will tell us when it gets bad won?t you, we are family and I don?t want to hear about it when it?s crippling you.?

?Kyo if you are showing signs just at least come to one of us?.?​
His mother looked at him with the eyes that could make any criminal break down and confess. It wasn?t as if she was judging but she just wanted the best for him and he knew that. What child didn?t know when their parent was trying their best? Kyo rubbed his fingers through his head and nodded, he was going to have to because no one really understood the makeup of the Fenikkusu but the other Fenikkusu members.

?I will...Don?t worry??

His mother smiled warmly at him and he could only feel himself mentally punching his own gut to make sure he didn?t break. That smile, he hated that smile, so Kyo did his best and turned away from it.  If he had looked back at anytime of opening the door, he would have been struck with that annoying feeling of doing something stupid. He was willing to put up with a lot, but there were a couple things where he mentally put his foot down upon. One was him and the next was idiots, or those outsiders....

Kyo began to make his way downstairs as he thought about a lot of things annoyed him, but he couldn?t really voice his concerns about the idiots that was polluting the air with their voices. He shook his head as he made his way down the last flight of stairs, there was only one thing that rung true in his heart, but maybe there were a couple of things that he knew that was true. Gaining a goodbye from the receptionist he opened the door and walked out to be greeted by the bustling city life of Fuzenkagure. 

No matter what happens to him, he knew that deep inside of his heart that Fuzenkagure was his goal and he was going to reach it no matter what. He was going to train and do anything that was necessary to reach his goals.

?...Welp...Time to start training for those damn exams...? Kyo muttered under his breath, he was going to do well for the sake of his village and his clan.  There was something more that he was working towards, that even he didn?t understand, but with all due time he will. Just like everything that revolves around Fuzenkagure, it will just suddenly fall into his lap sooner or later with little to no effort from him.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jun 13, 2014)

*Chūnin Exams|Akane*

*[Forest of Death; Konohagakure]​*​
[Chūnin Exams 41, They Say that Your Life Flashes Before Your Eyes]​


"So Mizuirono this may seem a bad time for this question but why does Akane act the way she does, it seems like she acts more like a pack animal than a human?"

The question came out of left field, though it was asked with the same train of thought used in the question that he'd asked before they moved Akane to the fire the night before. A low sigh escaped the wolf's lips as they bounded toward one of the many exits from the Forest of Death. "Neither question you have asked me is so simple to ask." is replied as they both landed on a branch. Above their heads April lands her eyes ever vigilant for any danger that may present itself. 

Her head twists from one side to the other as she surveyed the forest. It wasn't early. But it was early enough that the predators were likely still asleep, or trying to migrate back into the depths of the forest.  Mizuirono lightly swallows as she thought on how to best answer the questions at hand, "It's not that she doesn't wear them, the undergarments that is. It's that she didn't grow up with them. Up until a few months ago the biggest place that we had ever visited was the tribal communities that dotted the Swamps near Takigakure. Our tribesmen wear cloths, which is why Akane has a coat, pants as well as the boots. Normally she wears a shirt too, but she used that to patch both April and the Dragon." is stated.

Being in one spot too long the three launch to another few sets of trees as Mizuirono continued to explain their culture. "As for the clothing that goes under the cloths, Akane never had to deal with those, so they bother her, and even if she did. I'd had to have taken that bra thing off her to treat her last night. As far as your latest question goes. Well, all that Akane and I have most of the time is each other. We lived in a Bayou community where Akane is a Huntress of the Tribe, the only times that she went into settlements was to trade in the food and goods we gathered for scarps of clothing, cooked food and a warm bed for a night or two. Other than that, we lived off the land and acted in that manner to survive. That in a nutshell is why Akane is 'wild' its all she really knows. 

She can never know the joys of a family or have kids her own as that is what is required of her for being Born in the Week of the Hunter's Moon." ~   

_-Nine Years Ago_

A blue lightning bolt split the dark the sky and thunder rolled. Akane whimpered and pressed herself against the back of the hollowed out tree she and Mizuirono took refuge in. Tears rolled down her face, staining her cheeks while she fought an fought to get away from the storm that scared her senseless. Mizuirono, now as large as a medium sized dog pulled a paw around the girl as she is brought into the wolf's chest. There weren't many things that scared the small redhead. But a bad storm did the trick every time. "It's okay sister, it's only a storm." is assured as Akane wrapped her arms around Mizuirono's neck. A scream escaped her small lips as another crack of thunder rolled as a tree close to them split in two after a bolt of lightning struck it. 

A cascade of water splashed up to the mouth of the hole they ducked into as the burning tree fell into the swamp. Rain poured down around them and the storm raged on, "Shhh, shh. It'll be fine Akane, I'm right here with you. I'll allow nothing to happen to my dearest big sister." is softly spoken as the wolf buried her snout on the back of the girls neck a small trick that always seemed to calm the young girl. The wild crying slowly faded to a sobbing sniff as they both rocked back and forth. "That's right, it'll all be fine and the storm will pass very soon." ~~

_-Present, Medical Academy_

Upon seeing Akane's condition as Hatori, April and Mizuirono stepped through the gate the press, that was normally rabid to ask about the Exam and this Ogama person help instead to funnel the group to the Haruno, Sakura Medical Academy. Why the Academy and not a Hospital? Well the fires had sent a lot of the Genin to the hospital and it was filled to the brim with people that needed to be treated, the Academy had top notch Medical Shinobi as well as open beds. And the people also knew that Akane worked around the Academy, and that they always took care of their own. 

A Senior Year Student, Kunoichi, meets the group at the door. She'd seen the news coverage as they approached, "Come on. Get her in her, we've not a moment to spare." the girl states as she pulled a mask up over her face. "No press, get out." is added as she slammed the door behind Mizuirono  as the wolf was the last to enter the room. "What all happened, the feed cut out last night before what ever happened to her happened." is stated as she walked over to a sink to wash her hands. "You her boyfriend or just kin?" is also thrown out as the girl dried her hands and slid gloves on. Walking over to Akane after Hatori laid her down the Medical Nin pulled a pair of scissors to cut the coat from her. ~~~


----------



## Kyuuzen (Jun 14, 2014)

_Muneakira Hakaizen_ ? _Forest of Death_ ?  ? _With Kagami_

*"Excellent! We have to get you measured!  Maybe a 34 inch waist? More? You need to lay off the carbs.  Pfft like I'm one to talk.  Oh that reminds me we need to get the cake organised too."*

Huh?  Measured?  Measured for what?  And did she just call him fat?  She was rambling and Hakaizen didn't totally know what the Hell she was talking about.  Why would they need a cake?

*"Best tailor in town!  I think you need a tuxedo.  Oh you'll be sexy as hell and look fine as hell next to me at the altar."*

Why the Hell was she dragging him to a tailor?  He couldn't fight or train or go on missions in a tuxedo!  He'd only even seen one... what, once in his life?  Wait a minute... altar.  Altar!  Surely she didn't mean she wanted to...

*"By order of the Princess, I demand that you marry me!"*

Hakaizen was silent and pale as a ghost for the span of several seconds before finding his voice again.

*"NANIII?!!!!"*


----------



## Chronos (Jun 14, 2014)

*Setsuko Amaya l A Time Where Knights Take Their Stand*

It wasn't until madness caved in that he wondered, pondered about the action that begat the wondrous cycle of chaotic truth that cycled through the air. There stood a child, merely of simple quarry that could not fully manage her blade, stood proud, with grip so tighten, eyes that gleamed under some ravenous pride which held the soul of those that had fallen. The man whom's hands spread towards the distance, as if demonstrating the magnificence of work well place, through the gapes of mask he witnessed, with eyes flurried with anticipation a small guild mate of the Velvet Dragon, the Amaya Guild whom held priority withing the Council of Sacred Blades. Mattered not, which title they held, but they were beyond chaotic. They merely sought from within their own ideologies and honor, a method of justice that buried the honesty of their work. Much like ever scion of the arts of murder, knight and shinobi alike, they were but lying under the shroud of common justice. What manner of truth they held was but a selfish ruse that would commonly aid nothing but their own common goal. All were but mere hypocrites to their own nature and vanity. Their own lust for blood. And so, many of these men were but blinded to the truth of the matter. The truth that was their existence in this blight of a reality which no one seemed to perceive. 

And who other than the Maestro such as himself to usher the world to it's decay. And with it, much like the fairy tales of Phoenix and Dragons, from the ashes of the plain of which he destroyed, he would form a would of honesty. A benevolent rule where men truly show their colors. Where the rules that chain the so call, chaos, would not bind men to their shackles, and all would be as it once was. A world which he would destroy, simply to show the truth of chaos.

"The fruits of my labor will soon be shown to the world little girl. This is not even merely the first step of my grand scheme. But weather or not you believe you can stop me, well that's beyond what the truth had in store. So, bring that blade. Show me if your conviction is any match for chaos." 

The aura this man grew had an intimidating feel, legs swept the stone beneath her feet, her eyes trained into a target that had seemed to ushered a power of which she had never seen. Acts of which she had never witnessed. In truth, her arms wavered under the fear of such a great force. Eyes that trembled under some dark biased that protruded through the confidence of a madman's words. Idioms perfectly selected to cause an impact into the thoughts of a girl, a swordsman whom seems to have at one point, decided to fight at her peak. How has she reached this conundrum, was it simply a blinded act of luck? She has slammed through those door without a single thought, with blade in hand ready to strike a unsuspected foe. Had knight truly given up on their chivalry? If not for the master that was among the other containing the majority, would she had even managed to have reached the apex of this building? Where two souls stood among the ravaged field of blood and dead soil. 

"You don't want to move? Did you finally realize whom you are up against. lass?"

Words that clawed through her mind like knives on flesh. It was not that she was afraid, but that she had noticed the severity of her situation. Simply coming and swinging her blade would not yield any results. She was simply under some guise, she believed that she truly held the means to stop anything that would get in her way, but that was simply cockiness that brew through her mind. Something that she herself was aware of, but never found the enemy that had made her reflect. Weather or not had this moment appeared sooner or later, she had to move. Her blade's steel facing backwards, loosing her grip slightly, her footwork still as swift as this always, reminding herself of the teaching her late father imparted to her, she rushed towards the mask enigma with nothing but the confidence and skill she had acquired through rigorous training. With no other aid, to her than the blade in her grip, she twisted her hips upon reaching range, swept her foot to preform a circle, swinging her blade with force of speed, blade locked into the neck, as this man whom stood idle, hand on his back had not to simply rise his arm, and bring his finger between his head and the incoming blade to had brought it to a complete halt. 

"Again...? What kind of...!?"  

It was as if her blade had met and unstoppable force, there was a barrier that hadn't allowed her to proceed beyond the certain point. Her knees bent as he brought herself airborne, bringing her knee up to his head, to had simply been halted mid-path, and pushed towards the edge of the ceiling. Twisting her body, her force was much more than she expected. He blade met the ground, but with such a push, she found herself slicing it rather than halting her progress entirely, until she  met the edge and her balance was in question, she noticed the earth that scaled to at least several stories high. Teeth clenched under a hesitant fear, but the moment her eyes looked forward a hand had gripped her neck, the other had smashed her wrist loosing grip of her blade, rising her higher up and walking her to the edge of the building, her legs hovered over the gap that could potentially kill her. A cold sweat had downed her forehead as she witnessed those eyes peer through the mask. 

"Well, well, well. Is that the extend of your ability my lass? All that pride that exuded through you had disappeared in much less than a second. I thought I was going to die here."

He mocked her. He had such right after that display. Confident, those words were like dagger to her honor and her pride. As her breath struggled to escape her lungs, her hands tried to release her self from this man's grip. The enigma who didn't seem to hold much of a care for this world he lived in. Where her life was simply a standard to all the lives he has taken. Whom of this was she to fool? Her life before this man was fragile, much is shown at this point. There is no success against such force, not at her current ability. 
And so with no salvation she witnessed this man simply dangle her over the edge of this building. With no strength to combat him she simply awaited the end of this humiliation.

"Tell me... your name."

"Amaya... Setsuko..."

"Setsuko-chan, huh? Was that so hard. We will meet again, Setsuko-chan. Next time, I'll be sure to have a bit more fun with you."

He threw he off the ledge, he body plummeted towards the ground and her life was forfeit, she had tried to usher the strength to move but she couldn't. Soon as she thought that her life had ended, the weight of someone had overcame her, soon she didn't feel as if she plummeted, but more as if she was carried towards the earth, soon as she was met with land, she was placed upon it, as she gasped for air and rose of blurred view to witness a woman of, much like her, red hair and amber eyes await for her recall. She had seemed to had been captured by none other than her aunt, Natsuka Amaya. A woman veiled entirely of crimson armor, and of incredible resemblance to Setsuko. 

"Are you alright? What happened out there?"

Setsuko coughed a few times as she recalled what happened. 

"I lost my sword. A man was up there, dressed in a red Circus suit, masked and a black top had. He talked a lot about chaos, and said he was the cause of all of this. He took out Katsu and his men without much effort too..."

"Katsu is dead... How? A man of his caliber died so easily? He can surmount Jonin level shinobi... And your blade. It's here. I found it and worried about you... Soon then I saw you falling from the building." 

"I'm sorry Auntie Natsuka..."

"I could've lost you. Stay with me. Are you alright to walk? We're heading back."  

"No! We can't leave here like this!"

"You are no position to fight! Do you see what just happened? What if that man decides to finish the job?"

"No! I can't retreat knowing that I can do something!"

"You're an asset now! The information you hold about this man is precious. We need to hand it to the Grand Master. We can allow you to die here... I can't."

She silently stared at her aunt, whom seemed to have been serious about the entire ordeal. She nodded and followed her, as her aunt picked her sword and shield and looked at the distance, turning her head to see Setsuko she spoke.

"Good. Now follow me okay. Cut the ones that matter and move on." 

​


----------



## Vergil (Jun 14, 2014)

Kagami

She suddenly turned around at the startling scream like question.

"Oh you're hilarious! I mean there's no way a person would ever say that they would be willing to do anything to save a girl from forced marriage and then back out of it. Something like that....well....something like that would make them the most evilest of evil scum. Pfft, you're not like that though!"

Kagami nodded and then continued to drag him into the tailoring shop.

"Here, try this one on. This is called a french connection Tuxedo - it's a bit more modern and it makes you look less like a butler."

"How man people are we expecting on your side? Parents? Siblings? You should probably let them know right? You wanna do that first? Ugh I can't believe you're making ME make all the decisions here! I thought we were partners, you have to help me. I mean, look I've made most of the arrangements but I don't want to offend your parents by offering them shark fin soup when....I dunno....one of your uncles drowned in a vat of it and it's a touchy subject. Could you imagine how embarrassing that would be? This is going to be the wedding of the century!"

She spun about happily and hugged tight to Hakaizen's arm, 

"Better than that tramp Kim Kargantuan or whatever her name was. Fireworks! We need fireworks....or maybe a bunch of fire jutsu, which do you think would be better?" Kagami said, her eyes alight with excitement and a happy look on her face.


----------



## LunarCoast (Jun 14, 2014)

Chaos Theory said:


> *[Forest of Death; Konohagakure]​*​
> [Chūnin Exams 41, They Say that Your Life Flashes Before Your Eyes]​
> 
> 
> ...



Hatori & Akane
The unwelcoming Party I​
Hatori takes note and listens to what Mizuirono has to say, most of it seemed believable April did have those scraps of cloth on her when she was revived, he doubted the owl would be perticularly... content now presumably knowing what garments were used but then again she wasn't here. Actually where had the owl gotten off to since they left the forest and entered Konoha, obviously ignoring any news crews or people with made any attempt to question them. He already knew every question would be related some how to who he was and his fight with Ogama, something he had no interest in dicussing right now Akane took priority above all of them.

Much of everything explained was fine with the exception of a single sentance;

"She can never know the joys of a family or have kids her own as that is what is required of her for being Born in the Week of the Hunter's Moon."

He swiveled his head to look down at Mizuirono who kept pace wtih every step, if it wasn't for Akane over his shoulders most people would probably mistake her for being his pet what he couldn't believe however was that statement.

"You're kidding, Mizuiono I can understand the belief that our paths are choosen by 3rd parties or some greater power but what you just said just.... don't sit right with me. Because I was born under something I had completely no control over meant I was going to meet April or some other hocuspocus?"He responds in disbelief. These two had history, certainly more than he and April ever had but to make such a bold claim based upon the lunar cycles was alien to him.... sort of maybe it was a animal thing, the flashback he had earlier seemed to suggest April shared beliefs surrounding the moon.

After at times forcing his way past any civilians and news crews he reached their destintation, hopefully wouldn't be Akane's last, hoping her condition had remained stable as it had through the night and he was just about to pass through the front doors before he stops to a halt for the first time since leaving the forest. A shuriken glanced his nose pulling his head back appearing to have reacted on instinct alone, but in truth he merely saw it coming.

Without much of a investigation they culprit was fairly easily identified as a middle aged man dressed in a white kimono with a golden celtic knot pattern following the trims of black that ran along the outer edges. He was sat back casually aginste a wooden bench, hand extended outwards towards the three of them eyes turned towards them they shared the same features as Hatori's but far more noticable with four inward curving triangular shapes. Leaning upon the side of the bench was a broken blade looking as it had been fractured some centuries ago. His hair was noticably white and flowing down to shoulder length with a single blue streak spliting the centre.

Besides him was another but dressed in far more casual clothing and far bulkier in the muscle department watching from over the mans shoulders. Hatori comments, "How did a missing nin get into Knonha?."He snaps becoming far more tense, 

The man responded adverting his gaze from the three of them and responded, "The same way your friend Ogama did. I merely walked in, if you was being reliant on Konoha security then it is a trust misplaced, it is good to see you took the path of a shinobi Nephew, blacksmithing really did not suit you, a blade like that..."

Hatori frowned for a moment shakes his head and goes to proced into the hospital when he comes to a halt once again and very adrumptly;

"You dishonoured our family running away from that fight, and now you are helping the enemy."The man states bringing both hands to his chin and clasping them togeather. He smirked when the boy stopped suddernly infront of the main entrance.

Hatori clenched his grip tightly around Akane's wrist he was holding to help keep her up on his back with an iron grip, He forced his head away from the man and stormed into the building without a word, now being in the foyer he steps up to the desk to check in Akane, in a less than polite fashion being closure to a demand than a request finally he takes a seat inside and glares down at the floor deep in thought and silence.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jun 14, 2014)

*Akane|Liquid Time*

*[Beach, Fuzengakure]​*
[Kei was Her Name-O IX, More than Sisters?]
*Liquid Time, Before the Chūnin Exams*​
The change was astounding to say the least, such was the power of the Shine. It could take the tightest wound spring and ease the tension or in Kei's case take a bashful clam and cause her to open up. Taking another drink Akane watched as the Maiden cuddled with Mizuirono, taking in the wolf's scent in with heavy drawn breaths. Which made the swamp girl chuckle, it seemed that she wasn't the only one to do that sort of thing. And when she was done using the comatose Mizuirono as an outlet for her affection Kei turned to Akane as she stood. Taking the redhead by the arm, Kei placed her chin in the crook of her neck causing the girl to blush even over the Shine's warmth as the Maiden's body heat washed over her. A whole mixture of emotions came over her as Kei spoke in her ear, what was this? This, sensation that traveled the length of Akane's body. Her face flushed red hot even with Kei's words being little more than a distant chatter while Kei laced their hands together. 

We can play games too, board games, video games, games that kids play and even... The wild girl's mouth drop as she felt the gentle bit on her ear and she could only manage shallow breaths as the girl pulled from her. The change in Kei grew in leaps and bounds and now a mischievous look clung in her eyes as she stared into the deep pools of red that were Akane's. Even adult games... is whispered as she leaned back in as if she were going to kiss. Akane felt her heart skip a beat and blood started to rush to her head, this girl. This Shrine Maiden was all she could have ever hoped for, she loved food and competition and now she was offering Akane the last thing the girl truly loved, why couldn't her tribe have sent her here instead of to Konohagakure?! 

How does that sound Akane, we can play and play, until the sun goes down, and then well eat, and then play some more in the sheets. 

The redhead was a thousand miles away in a land called happiness but those words could reach her and did, "Ah", Doesnt that sound great~ Akane could only nod her head she couldn't even find the words to stumble over as the shine fueled Maiden took charge. Fingers interlacing a second time Kei takes command as she pulled on Akane. The girl gasped and juggled a few of the jars she held while she was pulled away by Kei. Mizuirono snorted and rolled over while Akane was taken deeper into Fuzen to have the time of her life by a now shine powered super Shrine Maiden. With a gentle pull Kei gets Akane to her side as she wrapped up in her arm, they'd have to go through the red light district to get to the more family friendly entertainment, but Kei's drunken self remembered these streets perfectly from when she had her meeting with old Lady Yomi, in fact they walked right pass her place of business with Kei leading the two down an adjacent street. 

Soon the neon signs of the casinos came into view, Fuzen had many attractions, the red light district wasn't the only ticket in town. There was also the gamming night life of the advanced village. There were the gambling hotels as well as the Gamming Arcades of which Kei was interested. The large glass doors to Baaamco slide apart and the blue haired girl led to two up to the front desk. The clerk smiled at them as Kei started to pull at her small coin purse, "Welcome to Baaamco! Home of the Ultimate Birthday Party, how may I help you?" the woman in her twenty asks. Her bright green eyes beam of life as Kei fumbled to find some Ryo. Akane could only stare wide eyed at all the lights and sounds. 

With a gulp she popped open a jar of Shine and took a sip, the strong scent of peach met the nose of the woman before them. Her eyes focused on the mason jar, "My that smells good" she states which makes Akane grin ear to ear, offering a jar over, the woman samples it and joyous smile slips her features, "Tell you two what. You let me have this and I'll trade you thirty Ryo in credit." is stated. Akane didn't know what credit was, but she knew what Ryo was and it seemed to be what Kei was looking for. So the redhead shakes her head, "Dat sound gud to meh." Akane states to the woman's hopes. Reaching behind the counter she pulled out a small card and pressed a few buttons on a machine before sliding the card, "This'll let you play any game in here until the credit is used up." is stated as she handed it to the pair. 

Kei slid her purse away and took the card with only the ability to smile over it, that stuff was worth money too?! Akane's drink was a wonder tool! Clasping hands again with Akane the first machine the Maiden pulled her too was one that read Dance Party! VII. Let's play this FIRST!" is exclaimed. "Ah dink Ah'm need drink fo' dis wan" is stated as a large screen is lit with scrolling arrows that went from the bottom of the screen to the top as a dance platform glows red, yellow, blue and green with arrows that corresponds with the ones on the screen. After a quick explanation of how it worked Kei allowed Akane to try first and music started to blare. The swamp girl got so twisted and turned as she played she fell from the platform forcing Kei to save her. ~

The day wore on as the two played games, sipped from the Shine and played some more. The credit's lasted longer than the clerk expected they would as the pair talked and giggled more than they played, but with dinner approaching and the money spent the Shine finally took it's hold on the young Fuzen Native and the girl slurs and laughs into Akane's arms before she could fall to the ground. Akane shook her head as she pulled the girl over her shoulder and helped her to the door. Mizuirono met them there with a rather perturbed look on her face, "Don't tell me, you followed that weak scent of Shine and made your own. How much did you let her drink?!" is demanded.  Akane shrugged as she walked into the street, she didn't pay any attention since she drank most of it. "Rest" is all the redhead could muster as they walked back toward the beach. But even with Kei having such a particular scent how messed up Akane was right now wouldn't allow her to follow it to her home. 

So instead as they walked back into the red light district she settled on a flashy building that had both men and women walking into it. It had a lot of floors and windows so Akane figured it was one of them sleeping places that Konoha had. She couldn't have known it was the most popular love hotel in Fuzen. With Kei staggering with her she entered the building and walked up to the front desk. Still unable to read Akane just pulled a wad of Ryo out and sat it on the counter. The man looked at the two as Kei put her face in the crook of Akane's neck again then to the money. Counting it out he didn't realize the girl didn't know the amount of Ryo she was using nor that she couldn't read. He only figured she wanted their best Suit, which is what this amount would buy. Clapping his hands a scantily clad female that would act as a 'bell hop' walked up and help the three, yes Ninken were allowed to stay too, to the elevator. 

Taking the drunk pair to the top floor she led them to the only room there, opening the door Akane is met with a lavish room with velvet rose colored carpet, stocked mini bar, plush seats and a massive heart shaped bed that had a mirrored ceiling above it. Akane swallowed and pulled some more Ryo out. Granny told her if someone escorted them to the room, a little Ryo would make them happy. So Akane kept with that then helped Kei into the room. The carpet sank under their feet as they made their way to the bed and when they got there Akane laid Kei in it. Looking at her, Akane wanted to take her up on the adult games that she promised. She wanted to pull those sweaty cloths off her and kiss down her stomach to briefly stop at the navel and love it before heading down to the slice of heaven, she wanted more than anything to help Kei live. 

But Akane truly saw Kei as a friend, the girl was so accepting of people. She accepted Akane for who she was. She didn't care that she talked strangely or acted brashly. She even forgave the girl for being rude when she attacked her mouth all those hours ago. She accepted Akane as a friend despite all that. She had never witnessed this from outsiders, not so completely nor as quickly. Akane sighed as she pulled hair from Kei's face, sliding it to the side of her head. She knew that while it was Kei talking, it was the Shine that was acting. She'd seen it many a time before. The shine made people act out in ways they never really would otherwise. Leaning over Akane kisses Kei on the forehead before standing and pulling the covers over her friend. 

She wasn't going to loose Kei as a sister by being stupid a second time, no. "I'm surprised, usually you'd get in bed with them." the wolf stated as Akane sat by her on the ground. A weary smile spread the redhead's lips as she patted Mizuirono, "Dare right, den dare is right." is chuckled as she laid down. With a yawn she closed her eyes, the carpet was plush enough to be a bed in it's own right and as Mizuirono lay across the redhead's chest as she always did, Akane fell into a deep sleep as well.~


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jun 14, 2014)

*Chūnin Exams|Akane*

*[Konoha General Hospital; Konohagakure]​*​
[Chūnin Exams 42, They Say that Your Life Flashes Before Your Eyes II]​


The Chunin Kunoichi dropped the scissors after Mizuirono growls at her, stepping between Hatori and Akane she unzips the coat. Her eyes widen as she looked over the injuries, they had nothing available here at the Academy to treat such grievous wounds, "We cannot treat her here, we've not the equipment to do so, and I'm not skilled enough to heal these wounds without killing her." is stated while she formed a series of seals. With her hands glowing a light blue the Kunoichi flushed Chakra into Akane's body to stabilize her for another trip, this time to the hospital. "We'll have to get her to a transport, though it may take some time." is stated while she clothed Akane properly, pulling her arms through the sleeve of the coat. 

But waiting was dangerous for Akane; so Hatori picks her back up, "We'll take her to the hospital, you make sure they are ready for us." the wolf demands as they started to make their way to the door. The Medical Ninja wasn't happy, but it looked as if there would have been a fight otherwise, "Be careful with her, she's weak." is stated while she pulled the door open, "I'll call ahead, but I cannot promise you anything." is added as the pair shot off back into the crowded streets of Konoha, Hatori didn't realize it off the bat, but April was no where to be seen, it was just the three as they fired off dashing through people, paparazzi and the press alike as they ignored the questions that were now being thrown their way. ~

_-Seven Years Ago_

 A wide grin slipped over Akane's lips while she pulled up on a rope. Mizuirono nods when the girl pulled a finger to her lips. With a shush she positioned herself behind a few bushes and waited, her eyes were fixed on wild berries and some meat to spread the scent even further. Hogs were known omnivores, and Akane had been tracking a big one for two days now. She giggled lightly as the beast finally snorted into the clearing. It's massive snout firing to the air while it followed the scent of rotted meat rolled in berries. A rolling snort left it as it shuffled up to the pile of food that had been set up for it. 

It's eyes showed distrust, it'd been hunted before, so it was well aware of what traps looked like. So even with the smell being mouth watering to it, it simply turned it's nose to the bait and passed it.  "I no dink so, dat no gonna happen you 'ear!" {I don't think so, that isn't going to happen. You hear me!} Akane shouts leaping from behind her cover. The large razorback shrieks and bucks around showing it's power as dirt and clumps of mud fly. But it's threatening display fell on eyes that could care even less,  "Ah'm gon' make ah meal outta you. Fo' mah whole tribe!" {I'm going to make a meal of you. Not just for me, but all my people!} is declared.

The bore snorts and digs it's front left hoof into the wet mud of the swamp land. It's eyes flared with anger at the audacity of this young punk. With a grunt the beast snorts while it bucks up on it's hind legs. With the whole bayou echoing with the bore's war cry, the pig fired forward kicking up debris and roots in it's wake. Pulling on the rope, Akane is yanked up as the trap is sprung. The razor back leaps up, it's tusk just missing Akane's feet as the girl flies out of it's range,  "Naw!" {Now!} is yelled. 

From the brush, behind the hog, Mizuirono explodes. Now three she is large enough to take on a razorback and not die horribly. Her fangs and claws grazed the beast as it lands which causes it to squeal in anger and kick out, but this was just a hit and run detraction. The gray wolf had already vanished into the underbrush by the time the beast could get it's bearings. From Above Akane drops from the branch she'd looped the rope around. A large hunting knife is drawn as she dropped. With a plop, she straddles the monstrous' beast's back. Stabs rain down and dark blood sprays in the air. A horrible roar echoes and shakes the trees around them while the bore leapt around. Akane goes from stabbing it to holding on for dear life. Slamming up against a tree the bore throws Akane off it tossing her to the ground harshly. Like a rag doll she tumbled across the ground and into the brush with the beast hot on her trail and out for blood it's own.

"No you don't!" is yelled and the wolf fires out from the shadows. Landing on the hog's back she sinks her teeth into the wounds already there. ~ 

_-Present_

As promised a small group of the staff picks Akane up just moments after they arrive and ferries her to the I.C.U. leaving Hatori and Mizuirono in the lobby. To think silently on their own, the wolf nervously sat by the boy and from time to time looked to the back where they wheeled her sister. They hadn't allowed her to go, saying it needed to be a sterile environment to work on her in. She can only whimper while looking down to the shine of the tiled floor. She could see the reflection of her eyes as well as the reflection of Hatori's. She didn't know who those men were, outside the fact the older man said something about being family. She wouldn't press the matter but instead elaborate on her statements earlier.

"I." she starts breaking the silence. "I won't condone what our traditions do. It's just been that way for as long as the tribes have been around. Akane was one of the girls born during the Hunter's Moon, and thus to follow tradition Huntresses are made to where they cannot have children." ~


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jun 14, 2014)

*Training: Sharp Spear of Lightning*

*Ren Houki*

During the course of the second stage of the Chūnin Exams, he became that he was lacking, in certain areas. Most glaringly, compared to the rest of his team, the amount of offensive jutsu he had to work with was limited. Makoto had his powerful taijutsu, Izumi had his spears and Taneda had that whatever it was he had. In comparison, lightning pearl wasn't very impressive. It had maneuverability, but no punch behind it. It was for this reason that Ren decided to ask Kyoudou Houki for some training in preparation for the third stage. He'd been reluctant to do so at first; the elder made him uncomfortable, and he didn't particularly want to go through the terrible experience in the cave again. Still, he couldn't deny that it had been very effective, and there wasn't anybody else he could ask.

It was late afternoon and the Sun was just beginning to set, casting and painting the scenery in an orange light while the sky turned resplendent shades of purple and gold?not dissimilar to that of a bruise. The two were training at a nearby waterfall, with Kyoudou's reason being that there was an abundance of targets they could use around here. The spray from the cascading water was refreshing, yet cold on the skin, as Ren decidedly came in a pair of dark blue shorts and a light blue hoodie.

The elder took a deep breath, turning to look at Ren. "The jutsu is called the Sharp Spear of Lightning. It is a long ranged jutsu, and one which requires a high level of elemental and spatial recomposition to use. It is less easy to use than the Lightning Pearl, but it's offensive power is incomparably stronger." He explained, then turned around.

Extending his right arm behind him, faint shards of lightning danced around his open palm as he gathered chakra around his hand, eventually forming into what resembled a small lightning bolt. Ren's eyes widened, looking on in awe. _"Amazing. The chakra is so concentrated that it's actually visible?"_ He thought to himself.

"Observe." The old man stated, pivoting his body so that it was faced to the great wall of stone the waterfall poured down across. His eyes homed in on the target, like that of a hawk chasing a prey. "*Lightning Release: Sharp Spear of Lightning!*"

Launching into a throwing motion, his arm turned into a dark blur as he made the motion to launch the attack. The lightning bolt flew, then began to change shape: it grew longer and thinner, while the tip grew sharper and wider, until it became almost arrow-like. A blanket of bright white light enveloped the area, and then an explosion was heard as the spear burst through the wall, exploding through it in a rain of debris and water which fell towards Kyoudou. In a blur of unseen movements, his arms dancing so fast that Ren couldn't even process them striking back, both the deluge and rocks were slapped aside while he looked on calmly, unperturbed. "You will practice on the surrounding boulders." He said.

---

Ren was exhausted, his body covered in cold sweat as thin wires of lightning crackled around his arm. The jutsu was a lot more exhausting than he thought it'd be; especially considering all the times he'd misfired and the fact he had yet to be able to use it with the same degree of efficiency as he could with lightning pearl. _"This is hard. Every time I summon the lightning to my hands, it just comes up in a sphere."_ He thought to himself, looking at his slightly blackened hands. A few times, the 'spear' had just exploded in his hand before he even had the chance to throw it, which resulted in a few light burns.

The elder observed with keen interest from the tree behind him, a small china of tea resting in his crumpled fingers. "It is easier," he stated, "if you have a visual focus in mind when you attempt shape manipulation. If you can imagine a spear while you gather the jutsu inside your hand, it should work." Explained Kyoudou, bringing the tea to his mouth after he finished speaking.

Ren looked up, and then back down at his hand, panting. A mental focus to shape the spear? For the first time in hours, he finally gave a smirk. Exhausted, but no less smug for it. He had the perfect idea.

---

_Ren looked at his new partner as they walked through the forest, on the way to one of the high points in the area. "So, what do you do? You didn't exactly put up much of a fight." He asked. He hadn't actually seen the new guy's abilities in action; he'd given up right at the start. 

Izumi tilted up his glasses, giving a somewhat indignant harrumph as he did so. "Hey, it's hard to fight three on one. And besides, my abilities are more... long-range orientated." He explained.

"Oh? Do tell."

The bespeckled shinobi reached into his pouch, producing a small scroll. Unfastening the rope binding it, he revealed a series of seal marks at the centre?what Ren recognized as something belonging to a summoning contract. Based on the fact that it was kept in a scroll, it must have been something weapons related. "I summon and throw spears." He stated, a long sharp toothpick like green spear appearing through the smoke. _

---

Ren smirked as the blue lights danced across his face, the sound of lightning cackling inside his ears as the chakra bolt formed inside his hands. _"Thank you, Izumi-san."_ He thought, and then pivoted his body, turning his gaze to one of the boulders and the latest of his line of victims and test dummies. 

_*"Lightning Release: Sharp Spear of Lightning!"*_

In mimicry of the movements Izumi did when he threw his spears, Ren brought his arm vertically downwards, releasing the spear from his fingers as it lined up with his target. The bolt flew true, turning into the same, albeit smaller, arrow-shape Kyoudou's had. Like a knife through butter, the jutsu cut clean through the rock, exploding on contact as it impacted with the ground.


----------



## LunarCoast (Jun 14, 2014)

Hatori sighs, tradition what did tradition truely do to benefit them anyway. He had already broken his 'tradition' on multiple accounts during the exams now and worst still Kyuzo was outside protentially waiting for him. The wolf's words were sincere atleast, and he couldn't quite blame them if they took tradition that much more seriously than he did,

"I hope my words did not offend you, I'm just stressed right now and feel trapped...."He pauses to look at the palm of his hands and remembered the moment when this whole thing started, what if he was the one that was killed would that other Genin be in his shoes right now?

"It just seems wrong that our elders often take it upon themselves to try and put us down a path we are not familiar or comfortable with, often leading to pain and dismay. I guess if she grew up knowing that it's... better but certainly not OK. I hope you atleast understand where I am coming from but I do not expect it of you, I've made  friends here I like to think and I best try to avoid ruinning that with badly placed critism of your traditions. I am sorry. However, if she resents what they may have done to her it would be wrong of us not to atleast support her opinion, I feel."He responded feeling he had partly upset the canine, he had certainly made her question it even if for a moment.

"Maybe in return she'd teach me to better control these Owly feelings."He smiled and sits back, "Until then I have nothing more to do than sit here and wait or watch over Akane until she can support herself again."

~10 Minutes Earlier~

April peacefully glides silently from tree to tree, something owls were famous for and something she fully understoud but she would never claim herself be a master of the art frequently landing in a uncomfortably painful fashion accidently getting a talon stuck into the bark of the tree.

She crooned to herself, "I grew up resenting the fact I was tasked with watching over the same clan that helped destroy my home and parliament, Zyanno your a bastard for picking them in the first place, they deserved what they got."

She liked Hatori considerably but that family name of his put a black mark on him, a mark she would never forget.

April comes to a halt reaching her destination a meadow similiar to the one the battle had taken place in but instead surrounding a natural formation of a waterfall and small river, they had agreed to meet here, herself and her former master. Hopefully he was taking her back to Mt. Hiku and safety, that would be best for both of them now.

As she finally arrives a man appears sat by the river with a fishing rod in hand, "It's good you came April, I tried to persuade him not to do what he did."

April shakes her head in dismay, and rebukes his comment "Yes then why did you not physically stop him, you've never been affraid to show yourself to humans before Zyanno why now?"
"This is Hayabusa's plan, not my own. I have no right to dictate what Hatori does merely act as a guide. It's in the past now April, and you would do well to stick by his side."

"... I was hoping the opposite, and you would take me back."

"You spent your whole life running and distancing yourself from this world because of what happend centuries ago. Even threw away your own hertiage."

April swooped down landed upon his shoulder and dug her talons deep into his flesh cutting past the clothing and armour he wore beneath. "Zyanno yo-"

"April what did you feel when you shared that vision of the past. I very much doubt it was pleasure or anything posative. Who's role did he assume?"

April stops and relaxed her talons, "He regreted the actions of his family but... Zyanno I want to protect him let me go with you so no one can hurt me. I'm only going to get him killed."

Zyanno shakes his head getting a catch chuckles comfortably pulling up a Koi from the waters and placed it down at his flank. "You're a fish out of water, you saved him from Ogama and you don't know why. He returned the favour and now your stuck with a family you detest and hate but again you hold him close. I think it's about time you both fledged the nest and started making choices of your own, confronting each other on the issue of the history you share with the Akarusa clan and as your worried about getting him killed you already know the solution to that problem."He says and motioned towards the centre of the river in which a white gem pulsed just below the shallow surface.

"Your as much a human as he is owl, it's something you both should embrace to better yourselves and understand one another."He responds and gets to his feet placing the Koi back into the river before it had suffocated. He looks at April and smiles, "I will take you both under my wing some day in the future, but right now you need each other..."

"Zyanno... I can't go back to him. If we continue having these visions he might end up like him."

"April stop hiding behind that name and take my advice, Hatori deeply cares for you and your feelings otherwise, he wouldn't of fought so hard to beat that entity. Please take the stone, it wasn't easy to retrive even for me."

April comments under her breath, "I know.... I made sure it wasn't." Closing her eyes tightly until she picked up the scent of prey, Zyanno holding a roddent out just infront of her she seems to cheer up. "This is going to be painful eh?"

"Arn't the best things in life?"Zyanno responded as she takes up the offer of food and begins to eat, "I'm sorry if this seems forced but I feel it gives us our best chances at beating Ogama, plus you might find it in yourself to redeem him of his families crimes." He disappeared causing the owl to fall down to the floor but quickly recovered using her wings to land upon her talons.

With a hefty hoot she jumps back into the air gliding towards the gem avoiding the waters, she didn't keep her feathers in such a good condition to ruin them! Streching her talons ahead of herself and maintaining eye contact collecting the stone was owlets play and found herself on the other bank of the river. She looked down to gem in her talons, and closed her eyes before making her way back to Konoha.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jun 14, 2014)

*Training II: Redan*

*Ren Houki*

The Houki breathed, collapsing onto the ground as he watched the destruction his jutsu brought upon the landscape. Or, more specifically, the tiny little boulder which dotted the map. "Finally." He muttered, the smoke from the crater reflected in his electric blue eyes. It really _was_ a strong jutsu. He just saw the elder use it himself, but the sheer destructive and piercing power of the sharp spear still amazed him.

"Not bad. You learn fast." Kyoudou commented, appearing beside him suddenly, causing the boy to almost jump. The old man was stealthy and, as he recently noticed, ridiculously fast. His eyes looked down on the grounded Ren, then back up at the waterfall. "There's a way to make the jutsu stronger, however." Said the clan retainer, somewhat cautiously and in a half-certain way.

It still caught Ren's attention, however. Despite his apparent exhaustion, he was still eager to learn any new tricks that might give him the edge and so far, his mentor had taught him nothing but ridiculously powerful or useful things. "There is?" Asked Ren, finally finding his breath between a few more tired pants.

His sensei stayed silent for a few moments, as if deciding on whether or not to answer. His eyes trained onto Ren, in the way which made him feel uncomfortable, as if he was being read into. Finally, Kyoudou closed his eyes, and then spoke. "Indeed. It is a unique ability called the Redan, which grants the user a sudden surge of power that they otherwise would not be able to utilise. It was created by Haru Houki, one of the first leaders of the clan, as a way for us to mimic the effects of the Eight Gates of Opening. You are aware of what those are, correct?" Asked the old Houki.

Ren gave a brief nod and when he was responded to this by silence, explained. "The eight gates are specific tenketsu located on a person's chakra pathway system, which limit the overall flow of chakra in a person's body so they don't damage themselves. The Eight Gates of Opening work on releasing these by forcing them open with chakra, so that the user can surpass their own physical limits." He answered. Taijutsu was not something he was particularly focused on, but after seeing Makoto use them in both their race and exam, he decided to better learn himself in the art of close combat a bit. Luckily, there were several books lying around in his personal library about them, although some of them went into incoherent jargon which he couldn't wrap his head around. 

His master simply gave a small nod. "Indeed. Like the gates, Redan grants the user an increased level of physical strength and speed—albeit, not to the same degree. Along with this, it also increases the power of their lightning ninjutsu. However..." His voice trailed off.

The young shinobi sighed. "There's a catch, isn't there?" Of course there would be. There always was with such things.

The old man waited for a few moments, then raised a finger. It was a long, thin thing, much like the leg of a spider, like even the tiniest exertion of force could cause it to break in two. From the tip of his nail, a small ball of lightning appeared. It was the same shape and appearance of Ren's own pearl, but far smaller. "It works by creating a condensed version of the lightning pearl, and then ingesting it. The elemental chakra from it will flow back into your body and cause a small 'explosion' to occur inside your chakra pathway system. For a few minutes, you will be stronger and faster than you've ever been, but once that time is up, you will be left extremely exhausted. In addition, due to the fact that you will be eating lightning, there may also be numbness in the legs. It is an ability you must only use as a last resort, or if you are sure that you can kill your enemy in the allotted time." And with that, the pearl dispersed. He motioned for Ren to try it, and backed up, watching as his student got up.

Ren opened up his hand, creating a small ball of lightning in it; around the size of a small marble as opposed to the football sized thing he usually made. He was a little bit skeptical about eating it. Most people would die if they ate lightning chakra. But then, being a raiton-type, it was possible that his body would mitigate or negate the damage that he might usually would have taken from such a thing. Closing his eyes, the Houki brought his hand to his mouth and gulped, like swallowing medicine.

Contrary to what he thought, it didn't burn his tongue, nor did it taste of anything. It just _was_. There was no way to describe the sensation after the pearl melted back into his body. At first, everything felt normal, but in a few seconds a warm wave flooded over his body and he felt _great_. "Whoa." Ren muttered, looking at his hands again, electricity sporadically dancing around it.

"Try to throw a spear now." Kyoudou said from afar, and then pointed at the far wall of the waterfall; the area he first shot at hours ago.

Ren gave a nod, the bolt already in hand as he began to take aim. _*"Lightning Release: Sharp Spear of Lightning!"*_ He threw, and the same arrow-like shape appeared again. But this time it was bigger, brighter and, as it caused the stone to explode into small grey shards, markedly stronger.

---

With a thud, he fell flat on the ground. His whole body was sore, like the morning after an intense workout day. His muscles screamed at him in pain and his heart was beating so fast that Ren was afraid that he might have induced a heart attack. "Fuck, that... hurts." He exhaled, wincing in pain as a dull throb manifested in his abdomen.

"This is why the form should be used only when you're certain of your victory." Kyoudou warned, walking over to him and casting a dark shadow over the younger Houki's collapsed body. "It will turn your spear into a true finishing move, but you only have a few shots. Should you miss them, or if they fail to kill your opponent, then the battle has completely will have completely ended for you."


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 14, 2014)

*Uchiha Akaya/Chunin Exams*

_*Please, tell me about...*​_
Where am I? Damn, I can?t see anything again, I can?t move either it?s like I am chained again but... did I die? That carrot-headed prick and the albino slut took care of me just like that? Fuck it!! I?m not taking that shit! What the hell is gonna happen with the exam then!? And the princess!? Konoha?! As if! I can?t just go dying like that!! There are too many things I gotta do before the end of my life."Let?s see, this should go here..."after hearing that voice, an intense purple light appeared, allowing me to see for a moment before blinding me again. I waited some moments before being able to open my eyes again. 

First thing I saw, was a forest, a deep forest, a familiar forest."Isn?t this...the forest surrounding Konoha?"I get confused at the sight, why would I be there? And even more there is something that bothers me, I am inside a barrier of chakra, in the distance I can see a small body lying on the ground, it?s just a few meters away from the barrier too. The kid looks strangely familiar, then I can hear cries what the fuck, a baby?"Well, I am ready...Sorry about this, pal." I turn my eyes and there, before me, a black-haired man was standing with a big smile in his face. A strange feeling struck me, it is the first time I see this guy but I feel kind of nostalgic? Due, this just messes with my head. The man is all wounded, some bleeding injuries are on most of his body and he seems a bit tired. Suddenly i feel that my body strats to stand up but I can?t at all however I move to a better position...I am tall! I am even looking down at that man.

"Please, take care of him."the black-haired man says and then, a voice that is not mine answers to his comment*"You have no shame, after this there?s not much that i can do. Just hurry up."*the voice, I know that voice, it?s Nibi?s."Oh, c?mmon man..or woman? Well dunno If tailed-beasts have gender..."he said, honestly his way of acting is pretty lame, who is this dude? "Just do it, but i don?t promise a thing. You are just going to make this child?s life a living hell. No matter how many years pass, humans will always see us as weapons or threats, as much as the jinchuuriki have been accepted in the last century, the feeling of uneasiness and greed that we cause in your race will never change. Are you sure?"what are they talking about? Never thought the shitty cat would talk as equal with a human, i mean, it always talks to me as if he were some sort of superior being, the bastard.

After that the man walked over to the baby and spoke something, if I focus, i can see a weak glow coming from the kid and actually, there are some burn-like injuries on his body...the heck? I couldn?t hear what he said but I managed to read his lips, son? so the baby is his son and then? Why am I even seeing this? A moment later that person kissed the baby?s forehead and immediately performed some handseals."STOP WATCHING MY MEMORIES, YOU DAMN KID!!" another light covered and blinded me, I?m getting tired of that.

When I look again, I am in place I knew well enough; before me Nibi is staring expectantly, is it mad because I saw that? How would I know that those were its memories? It?s not like I justwent and searched for a way to take a peek at those you know?"So what was that?"I asked kinda trying to appear no really interested in what I saw."Something you shouldn?t have seen. Anyway, isn?t it time for you to wake up?"is what the monstruous cat said...wake up? when the hell did I fall asleep?"Seems that you don?t remember. Your mind and mine fused for some time when you were about to die, I managed to regain conscience  a bit after but i was only able to see."is what Nibi told me...then the stupid cat saw everything right? The exams and thos assholes"Then you know, right?! What happened with carrot-head and that narumi bitch?! How is that red-haired gal? And the exam!?"I threw at it a shower of questions. 

"Shut up! I was going there. Those two escaped, in the state we were, we somehow managed to hurt them badly enough for them to retreat. As for the girl and the dog, they weren?t there when I saw. A pair of ANBU had to control you, but I heard that the flag was in hands of some brat. You have been asleep but i?m not sure for how long."

"I see..."

An uncomfortable silence made itself present between the two of us for a few moments until the doubts about that memory reached me. I assume that the man in Nibi?s memories did seal it inside the kid by what I heard. But something strange, that nostalgic feeling was still there."Can I ask you something?"Nibi didn?t answer but its silence was like a "yes" for me"Who were the people in the vision I had?"Nibi closed its eyes before snorting."I have no reason to tell you. However, now that you saw it, you better ask about that Takao brat about this"Takao-san? Does he has anything to do with this?"Shut up, just wake up and when you see him ask for Shikigami Tengu."

"Shikigami Tengu..."

"Now leave! You are a bother."

"Tch, go die for what I care!"I said and starte dto walk away from the piece of land where the cat was chained."Oh yeah, there?s something I forgot"Nibi looked at me awaiting me to say what i forgot"In the end, are you a boy or a girl?"

"GET THE FUCK OUT!!!"
---------------------------------------------------

I suddenly opened my eyes, what I saw in front of me was the white color of a hospital room. With some effort I straighten my back and then sit as I look through the window; my abs are bandaged, the same a smy head and one of my arms but i don?t pay much attention to it...Shikigami Tengu, why does that name...Ugh Whatever, I?m worried about what may have happened with the exam, also when I see Takao-san I will ask him about this.

*Knock knock!!*

I hear the door and can?t help myself but to smile when I hear Kaito-senpai and Takao-san?s voices as they enter, nice timing."Oh, the little cub is awake. Look Takao."is what I hear but i don?t turn my face to look at them,I?m just trying to gather all the clues I have and I am reaching only one conclusion, it seems stupid and probably I am wrong but i gotta know."Seems like you are fine now." Is what he says as I make up my mind on this subject...

"Takao-san..."

"Hmm?"

"I would like to know what happened with the exams and why I am in this hospital but, there?s something I want to ask from you before that."

It is and  I turn my body to look at both my teachers, the sun is entering through the window and it hides my appereance a little. I can?t help but smile, I seriously need an answer.


*Spoiler*: __ 



​



"Please, tell me about my parents..."


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jun 14, 2014)

*Suzume|Genin|Konohagakure*

*[Konoha Detainment Facility, Konohagakure]*​

[The Truth Behind Lies]​
Suzume's eyes fluttered open and she was greeted by a cold stone wall lined with cracks and condensation. Not the soft fabric of her couch, or the ample home of Gina's bosom. Tears silently well in the corners of her eyes while she pulled herself up. With a downcast look about her, Suzume pulled a hand over her eyes and she wept. How she wished that this was but a dream, only to find that it was all too real. The poor girl couldn't even tell what time of day it was, as it still night? Or had morning come to chase away the darkness of the night before? She didn't know as her cell had no windows nor bars. It was solid stone save the door that bared her from leaving. 

"I wonder, are you okay Nee-San? Did you get out of that scary forest alive? Did the rapist hurt you?" is asked softly pulling her knees into her chest, "I'm sorry Gina-Sensei; I've made you worry and now you like the rest of the world think that I'm dead. I shouldn't have ran off like that." the tears start to stream while she starts to think of all the things that she seemed to be the cause of. If was a horrible a thought as any she could think of, "Sorry Dad, big brothers and little sisters. I've brought shame on the name of our clan and family. I've caused worry and strife and now. Now you think your little girl is dead." she buries her head in her knees and sobs loudly.  This was all her fault, she even gotten Ryoko and Kuriyama in trouble, who knows how long they'd suffer because of her brash actions. 

"I'm so sorry everyone!" ~

_-Gina and Suzume's Seventh Heaven_

Pulling a hand to her mouth Gina walked pass a table a time or two. On it were photos and a file. On the cover was the Hourglass that signified that it was information gathered by Sunagakure. "I hope you know what you are asking of me Kurihara, Gina." a voice echoed. The dark haired Kunoichi looked over to seat, there sat Naoko with her arms folded over her chest. "I know very well what I'm asking Sakubara, Naoko but, this still doesn't make any sense what so ever." is replied as she lifted a photo of the Divergent HQ in Fuzengakure. Spread around the file were other photos of people. None of which that she off the bat recognized. "What does Divergent have to do with what is going on with Suzume?" is asked.

"I don't have the foggiest to be honest Kurihara. All I did was bring you all the relevant information that surrounded Mr. Nakano. Honestly, you're lucky I have any of this. One of my pupils had me look into a man that attacked him some time back." is stated while her gray eyes fell to a photo that was partially covered by the file folder. "I don't know why this Suzume person is in jail and to cover it up another girl was killed. My best guess would be to nullify her diplomatic immunity. So the real question is, what got her thrown in jail in the first place. ", "What this is, isn't much. And I'm really in the dark on the whys, the best I can gather is that Yui Kuriyama attacked Mr. Nakano and was placed under arrest. Suzume and Ryoko broke her out.", "Well, seems like you'll need the ask someone involved, Yui Kuriyama was released earlier.", "I already thought about that, but I'm banking that she'll be watched. So me inquiring about it will likely land me in hot water."

"And talking to me won't?", "We're in the middle of the Chunin Exams, besides. What is the harm of cousins talking?" is the playful response given. Naoko rolled her eyes. "Well, it seems you've got this all figured out, so if you're.", "Yes, you may go and no, I don't need to keep these. All they are doing is giving me a headache." is stated as she started to gather the file together. Standing Naoko takes the file from Gina and folds it under an arm, "Are you even sure she's in that detainment facility?", "Yes, it's where they disappear problems quietly. Even perceived threats that haven't done a damn thing wrong.", "Sounds like what we do in Suna, well. I wish you the best of luck cousin." is stated as she walked toward the door. With one last look back she bows before vanishing in a Body Flicker. 

"I don't believe in luck Naoko, though I do believe in getting help." is added while she walked over to the counter. Picking up the phone she formed some seals and placed a seal on the receiver before she started to dial. The last thing that she needed was for her call to be monitored. Hitting a few buttons she dials out. 

......
.....
....
...
..
.

-click-

"Sato Residence, if you could please call back later it would be much appreciated. There has been a death in the family."

"That is what I want to talk about, may I speak to Mr. Sato. I know something about the death of Sato, Suzume." ~


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 14, 2014)

*Zellous Kazama
The Satoshi Arc
Chuunin Exams *

Satoshis body shuddered as the Nun's needle sword slid into his abdomen. Looking to Kirisaki a sly grin crossed his face as the Nun's body shuddered as the much larger blade slid into her body. Both had landed a near fatal if not fatal blow on the other. But as Kirisaki and Satoshi started to seep blood pass their wounds, Satoshi's body started to sag and his skin turned a sickly purple. Oozing into a pile of poisonous sludge Kirisaki is quick to realize that she missed the real Satoshi as her sword slowly slipped to the forest floor. 

From above the Nun Satoshi dropped from branches and with a flick of his wrist he spins her sword out of Thread reach. Panting as he started to walk he yanks with another thread and pulls the large blade from Kirisakis stomach. The teen's whole body seizes in pain before she coughed up a wad of dark, deathly looking blood. Clutching her stomach she almost doubled over while the Puppeteer walked up her. Coughing up a bit of blood himself, from all the hits he's taken, Satoshi stopped next to her. "Did you really and honesty think that you  had me Nun?" is asked as he placed a hand on her shoulder to keep her steady. Dark blood and bile seeped pass the horrendous wound while the Nun looked away from him. "You know, for a bloodied mess. You don't look all that bad. It almost saddens me that Ill have to do what I'm about to do." is added as he pulled her almost blank gaze to his with a thread or two. 

"But  now it's a matter of principle little girl." is stated as he himself tried to keep on his feet. "Now. I'll do to you what I told you I'd do. I'm going to make an example of you in front of Mr. Zellous here." is added as he reached down and grabbed the corner of her Nun's outfit just above her collarbone.  

"And to start, I'll be stripping you in front of him and  the world." is stated as he starts to pull. Slowly the uniform starts to give as small tears start to form along her neckline. To make her sit still the large scythe blade spun and rotated it's cutting edge  under the her chin.

*SHIFT*

The performance that Kirisaki had put on in Zell's defense was the epitome of heroism. She was careless to the point of being overly reckless but she had Satoshi on his heels, the one thing that allowed him to slither through was his intelligence. It was becoming quite evident to Zell that it was not necessarily power that precluded Kirisaki or himself from stopping methodical machinations of the puppeteer, the difference was in their experience. This was probably Zell's sixth real fight and the first with his new abilities, while Kirisaki was a nun. The probability of Satoshi, someone who didn't flinch at the prospect of cold murder, was their superior in terms of fighting experience and as a byproduct battle tactics, was not out of the realm of possibility. His body was ailing so he could not move quite as crisply, nor did he want to get in Kirisaki's way and disadvantage her any further. The valor of the nun's grit was on display and in the face of adversity she was seemingly triumphant. Somehow, someway, none of Satoshi's callous bloodlust could measure up mattered Kirisaki had won in the end... The nun impaled the puppeteer on her needle sword, finally bringing an end to the brutal death match.

However, there was a sinking feeling that was concentrated at the pit of Zell's stomach, one may call it trepidation but in reality it was his ability to read the flow of a situation. It was akin to a somber score starting up to indicate that something terrible was about to happen. The silver maned hound lashed out at the ground paying no heed to his own bilious condition, rubble and tumult crunching underfoot as he sped in with blistering torridity, subconsciously the chakra of his dying will had once again forced open the gate, but it didn't make him fast enough. This was the moment reality decided to become a roided up monster and hit the morose genin in the face with a brick. The argent cropped shinobi didn't just see Kirisaki's victory snatched by the jaws of defeat, no he could feel her fright, her confusion, and her defeat all in that one moment. She shuddered as her abs clenched the blade's edge. With a yank Satoshi removed the thread holding the scythe within the girl, looking over at Zell with a smug promulgation of achievement. The silent communiqu was not one sided though, Zell's body was no longer immobile, disappearing from Satoshi's gaze as well as the audience.

Almost as soon the material of Kirisaki's habit began to give way, Satoshi's grip slackened, remember he was not some mustachio'd vaudeville villain, the Zansatsu was a force of methodical malevolence, dashing backward he let the lithe form of Kirisaki drop some allowing Zell to catch her before her legs gave out. Blood began to flow rampantly; if the wound wasn't staunched then she was going to bleed out. Even worse was the minimal amount of chakra Zell even had left, going any further would surely put his life in danger. Still Satoshi would never have relented unless he too was reaching his limit. Bringing his hands together, Zell more than half his current chakra to create another crow bunshin.

"You're going to press down on her wound and the bleeding is going to stop. The minute that happens you're to leave and take her to the finish line. I'll be bringing the other girl back after I finish this guy."

The bunshin tilted its head to the side and arched an eyebrow. It wasn't like Zell could lie to a clone of himself, actually most clones display limited sentience, but this particular one was slightly more animated. Knowing that he didn't have a lot of time, Zell just gave the bunshin a look intimating that he didn't want to hear any potential objections. 

"Come now young Zell you don't think I'm just going to let you waltz out of here with the girls. I am a lot of things but above all I am a man of my word. That nun is going to die in front of you."

Kirisaki looked weary up at the silver haired man, with her vision fading with every passing moment. Her breath ragged and her heart slowly beating, she flapped her eyelashes and stared straight at Zell. She knew she didn't have the energy nor the willpower to stay awake, but she had one last thing she wanted to say.

"Don't stand up against him...Zell. We're all out of energy but he still has the upperhand. Create a distraction and run, that is the only choice we have!"

Kirisaki started to cough blood over her lips almost violently. This time her head wobbled and shook until her head lay limp across the clones' arm. She had been completely unconscious now, but with the efforts of stopping her bleeding she was temporarily saved. 

Even with a hole in her gut Kirisaki was exhibiting more sense than Zell in this situation, even giving him the barebones outline for the appropriate course of action by creating a distraction and running. But much like that moment before she was impaled, there was something about the insidious nature of Satoshi that resonated, sending off all manner of alarms within the rookie shinobi. Zellous wasn't prideful by any stretch, nor did he exactly have designs on being a virtuous paragon of justice, no the reason he was going to fight Satoshi while the clone escaped with Kirisaki was very simple... he wanted to hit him again. This compulsion was what happened when stupidity spurred on resolve.

*SHIFT*

"There is very little you can do boy, the antidote she fed you only cured you of the poison, you are still very much a useless lump of flesh as she is. Even using a Bunshin, do you think that she'd get far?" the question rolled like an arrogant slap in the face as the boy grinned a crimson smile of blood. It was more than apparent that he was enjoying himself, a masochist to his very core. "Well, if you insist on being stubborn I'll tell you the likelihood of her living." is added as he too formed a series of seals. As the last one is made, Dragon, a black mist wafts off his body. The black dust slowly forms a clone of the boy.  Though instead of foul, his was made of fine black sand.

Truth be told, it only had about as much Chakra as Zell put into his, but the silver haired boy didn't need to know that. "She's bleeding internally, her stomach and intestines have been almost cut in two. I have blood pills though. That will stop her from dying of blood loss. She'll not die as quickly if I give her one." is stated as he pulled a small box from his pocket. A vile grin slipped across his lips while he looked to the boy. "I'll say at this rate, she'll die in two, maybe three minutes if her body is left to fend for itself. But, I'm all for irony. I'll give you the pill and even spare your life. If you take the life of the girl you stopped me from cutting. 

But." is stated as he lifted a hand. From the ground the shell of the puppet lifted, "But, if you try anything funny I'll kill the both of you and torture the Kunoichi, all I ask is you look her in the eyes as you squeeze the life from her." 

"You really are a sick piece of shit.​


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jun 15, 2014)

*Taneda*
Hida Yoshitsune's Underground Lab

Interim to the Chuunin Exams; Training Part I

----------​
Taneda didn't seem to have the same reactions as the others upon noticing Ren's speech, not the appalled expressions, the yawning, the glares, or the look of irritation Makoto even had. No, his expression was completely neutral, for the most part. It wasn't that he fully understood what Ren had done, or anything he just simply...didn't fully register it, either way. The good or the bad. After combing through the crowd to see if his sensei had made an appearance, Taneda resigned himself to the obvious truth; Yoshitsune hadn't come. The walk back to the Hida Complex was quick, the young man mostly ignoring anything he noticed on his way there. 

Why hadn't he come? He said he'd make an honest attempt, this time. Was there really anything that pressing in Kumogakure, or anywhere else? Was it something about Taneda?

He stopped as he tripped, his normal, preset path to the hatch having been interrupted. Sitting at the base of the underground entrance to the complex was a...package? From Yoshitsune, if the label was any indicator...addressed for Taneda. The ink on the outside shift, obviously of his design. But what was it? He peered over it a little to get a feel for its size and weight, then held it up, shaking it to listen to the reaction. And to his surprise, it yelped at him, promptly causing him to drop it. 

"Taneda-kun! None of that. Don't you dare open this until you get to the experimenting chamber, you understand?! This is a very important piece of folding equipment, and it will unfurl rapidly once opened! Find a wide open space in the analysis chamber, and carefully open it up. Understand?" A prerecorded voice, triggered from his characteristic tinkering with a package before he opened it.

But why was it addressed for Taneda, if it was Yoshitsune's lab equipment? Something didn't add up, but he did as he was told. It _was _his sensei's voice, after all.


----------



## Chronos (Jun 15, 2014)

*Setsuko Amaya l A Time Where Knights Take Their Stand*

Both centered their minds, as they both swung their blades at the ready, kicking the earth beneath their heels their eyes trained into the distance, their bodies rushed through a scene of men battling against men, where blood painted the earth with a solemn hue of dark crimson, screams and yells are heard while some laid restrained, with seals on their arms and feet. Other were slashed down, the majority were alive, the minority suffered graver wounds, yet none fatal. Crow control had seemed to been much more effective than originally thought, though many laid dead due the siege in itself. While Setsuko's body followed her aunt's movement to the best if her abilities as the swayed through the battles with troubling ease, their blade had yet to have met flesh, utilizing their hilts and extremities to bash their targets and if needed, their weapons to counter oncoming kunai, shuriken or other tools at the enemy's disposal. Nevertheless this asylum was much more larger than anticipated, owned by the Guild Mates themselves, it scales about the size of a small village. Both a prison for their captures and a asylum for the mentally ill, the hazard it would cause if a single one of these escapes would greatly impact their reputation. Who ever this Maestro was... he had intent to have a world simply build around chaos. Something evil in itself.

Soon the air began to chill, the flames began to thaw miraculously due to and aura of power that veiled the area, the temperature had scales enough that it cause that shapeless, dancing boil of fire to have become ice. Soon, arrows began to flail through the skies and hit their targets without much effort, arms and legs incapacitated without a single shred of wary or strife. Out of a misty fog that had seemed to have arose from no where came the third tier brigade. Setsuko didn't believe that they would have come this far, but it seemed that the Ivery Clan had made their appearance, soon pillars of ice had grown from the earth. A jutsu caused by some of the shinobi from the land of frost, our numbers grew exponentially as these shinobi held their summons besides them, each rocketed towards the center field aiding the Fuzen shinobi, along with the Guild mates. 

Setsuko and Natsuka had halted their path at the sight of such power, without their knowledge the tables had turned immensely. Soon withing the distance were men and woman of hair glistened is blue. Some with bow in hands others with gauntlets and other simply just aiding the majority. Setsuko's eyes stared in awe at the disposal of strength that they seemed to have acquired. Nevertheless they needed to move on. 

"We still need to move."

"R-Right."

Both turned and continued down the selected path. Without much hesitation they managed to leave the asylum without much trouble. Upon reaching the forest, both had sheathed their blades and continued coursing towards the camp at the apex of Setsuko's speed. 

"...Those were Ivery's correct?"

"Indeed. Their mostly neutral, but their effort have awarded them asylum on Black faction. They tend not interact with us much. They treat us 'humans' as lesser beings."

"Humans? As if they were something more?"

"Their origins is unknown, but they were pretty much a clan unbeknownst to the world. Apparently on aegis past, there was a man whom made a name of himself. Through him the clan had gained traffic, but other than that they're purist. Their release would be classified as ice, but it's not likely that. I would say it's close to nature release, but not quite." 

"But... In the Chuunin exams... I thought I saw a boy whom was Ivery as well, however he didn't seem at all like those men. His eyes was blue of course, but his hair black as night. And his flesh wasn't nearly as white. On top of that, he didn't seem to be able to utilize any sort of release." 

Natsuka rose her eyebrow as her eyes sway towards her niece. An Ivery of dark hair? That would be impossible. Ivery only came in a single pact on those who stray from the teaching, their eyes would return to a red hue, and their hair would turn winter white. 

"Not sure. Probably someone going on with the name. But what does it matter to you? Was it that boy whom burned the forest? He was a menace to begin with who didn't hold life precious. Why does it matter? He died a horrible death in the sea of fire he created. Ironically."

Setsuko's eyes swayed away from her aunts, her mind had begun to suspect that she had probably met this boy before the encounter on the exams... and with the current information gathered it was a probability. She remembered his Suna band, along with those eyes of his that reigned blue as a brightly lit afternoon sky. She halted her words at that moment, but her aunt was now wary of her thought process. Her eyes narrowed slightly, her vision returning to her distance.

"Stop searching for shred of the past, Setsuko... Even if he was the Rosuto you once knew, which is highly unlikely, he wouldn't have survived that massive beating. I saw how it turned up. It wasn't pretty." 

"Okay... but can you tell me more about the Ivery's however?"

Her aunt sighed as they were brought to a halt. Witnessing the sky and how far they were from the actual guild, she decided to please her wished. 

"Alright. Let's set up camp and I'll share everything I have in my disposal. Fortunately, we are to met with one soon at this location so if anything you can ask him anymore info because what I have is very limited." 

"Alright then!"


----------



## LunarCoast (Jun 15, 2014)

Kukiko
Meeting one's Enemy I​
~Earlier~

Kukiko now sat upon the couch watching the television intently as the interviews rolled up, and as expected Kyo was making various statements about how that blue haired boy won for Konoha and his opinions on the matter. He seemed adamant that this failure still wouldn?t prevent him achieving victory over the entire tournament, a fairly valid claim after all that was merely one battle and the war for the title still remained and the winner and the village he or she represented would undoubtedly benefit massively from the future incomes and business it generated, practically everyone knew that and those that didn?t learned the truth quickly, the exams were for the most part a over hyped and zealous marketing campaign.

This much didn?t interest her unlike her brother, who as she had already seen was only interested in the battles and eventual crowning of a winner. As a result he had already ran away to do his own little thing uninterested in the talking and politics. She didn?t blame him this was as much a bore as daytime television. The only coverage that mattered was Kyo among a few others that had peaked her interest, finally the interview came to a close prompting her to sit back and relax, looking up to the cream roof she ponders in thought.

_Father said to avoid contact with one another but how am I meant to best study if I am doing it from a mechanical box._

It took only one or two moments to come to a final decision; ?No more wasting away in a stuffy room, time to get out? but not until it?s cooler.?She pauses to notice the midday sun beaming down from the clear blue skies.

~Present~

Kukiko steps out of the door and onto the busy streets of Konoha, even at this time of day the village was jam packed with tourists and shinobi alike some more noticeable than others. Her brother was tucked away into bed and unlikely to wake up, exhausted from all the running around and screaming of the day. She wished her father had not rented somewhere in central Konoha, the night life was good but it meant there was a metric ton of noise, made sleeping difficult at times but tonight she had no such intention and instead began her search for Kyo.

After sometime searching she found getting results only slightly difficult, as if by instinct she seemed to arrive at all the right places at the right time to get the information she needed until coming upon the street that lay the gym, her eyes scanning over the architecture of the building finally cloud cover had set in protecting her from what heat the rays of sunlight bombarded onto her exposed areas of skin, it was far more comfortable to walk around now. Coming to realise the gym was likely far too public place to met should this go ary she decided it was far better to stick outside and merely await his exit from the structure.


----------



## Laix (Jun 15, 2014)

_Edie Nakano_
 THE CHŪNIN EXAMS
 *PART 50*

​ 
"Princess..." He uttered, grabbing her razor sharp finger. "I'm not on anyone's side..."

His underwhelming confession almost set Edie Nakano on fire and _not_ for the reason you might think. The fact that this middle-class clan leader wannabe had the cheek to obey any woman other than her was insulting to say the least. He still owed her and she wanted to make that perfectly clear to the boy.

"Well you better be on mine!" She growled, snatching her claw away. "If anything you better stay on my side because you owe me, Minami! You owe me for all that medical ninjutsu I wasted on you! You know it's not like money, right? That stuff isn't widely available and---!"

Her huffs and puffs quickly became screams of surprise as Kyo silently scooped her up over his shoulder. Admittedly, she was impressed he had the upper body strength to lift her. While Edie was certainly not overweight, there was additional weight from a certain area of her body that she doesn't often discuss.

"_H-Hey!!_ Get off of me you creep!"

"Come on Princess, I'm not going to let you walk all the way home looking like a homeless person who just robbed someone..."

"_*EXCUSE ME!!? HOMELESS? AS... AS IF!!*_"

Edie almost choked on her words as the feeling of being grossly insulted overwhelmed her. Kyo Minami had just compared her to a homeless person - no, a homeless delinquent which was even _worse_. She was the top of society, unique in being both a classy socialite and an ass-kicking kunoichi. To compare such a fine specimen to the trash you see wandering the slums of south east Konoha made her stomach churn like butter.

The blonde heiress often referred to as a '_Princess'_ did nothing but kick and scream like a toddler going through a sleep-deprived tantrum, punching his back and aiming her feet for his face. At the least, at the very least she was wearing shorts so there was going to be no unfortunate and awkward panty shots for thirsty citizens to see. Regardless, being slung over this boy's shoulder like a potato sack was anything but dignified. Between her defiant wails and improvised insults, she didn't notice that Kyo had taken her to the gym showers until he plopped her down on the ground like an expensive statue.

"There are some complimentary clothes in the lockers and a towel in the towel bin. After you are done, then you are free to leave, do what you want," He explained, unfazed by her resistance. Edie pouted with her arms cross, simply staring at him with the look of death reflecting off her irises. Kyo looked back at her, creating a moment of just eye contact.

It didn't feel awkward at all. As her azure blue eyes locked in contrast with his crimson red pupils, there was the thought of slam dunking his head on to concrete then gouging his eyes out with her sharpest kitten heels clear as crystal in her mind. For the prince of Fuzen however, his eyes were diverted elsewhere. 

Breaking her wall of death, he gripped a clump of her hair and ruffled it about, ruining what was already a dog mess of a look. Now she looked like a teen actress about to be carted off to rehab for numerous addictions. 

"It was fun..." He stated with that smile only Kyo has as he flicked her forehead. She didn't even flinch, her face screwing up more and more for every extra second he spent annoying her. "But I remember hearing something along the lines of you ditching me once this is all through. It's been fun getting to know you princess."

Her cheeks blowing up with an embarrassed and crushed shade of red, she grabbed his red hair in a fit of anger and ruffled it up in revenge. Now that they shared a lack of tidiness when it came to hair, Edie breathed a sigh of relief with a very _fake_ smile.

"Excellent," She beamed, tilting her head to the side. "Now we're even."

The buxom blonde grabbed a towel from the nearby basket and gave it a sniff. It reeked of dry urine with just a hint of failure so back in the basket it went. Thankfully, there was a somewhat fresh one folded neatly on a nearby bench. It was clearly placed there for use by someone else, but Edie didn't care in the slightest. That towel was hers now.

Turning to Kyo with a conceited smile, she began to unfold the towel and refold it while speaking.

"Don't worry, you don't have to lie to me. You say you're going but we both know what you're really going to do, hmm?" Edie raised her eyebrow as she poked a stick at the lion's cage. "You're going to dig a little hole in the showers and stare at me like the pervert you are."

The genin threw the towel over her small, round shoulders and flashed Kyo a much smaller but eviler smile.

"Maybe one day I'll let you lick my shoes. You should write that on your list this year~"
​


----------



## Chronos (Jun 15, 2014)

*Setsuko Amaya l A Time Where Knights Take Their Stand*

Upon finding wood to form a campfire there sat both the Amaya members, Setuko sat opposite of her aunt while she kindles the fires. Her eyes trained into the flames with an ease that helped her smile to protrude her lip. Finally a moments rest, upon having the flames lit, she rose herself from the stump she sat on, reached towards her pouch and quickly mounted a small smoke gun which she as soon as she loaded it, she pointed towards the sky and allow its luminescent smoke to show the area of where they stood. Upon witnessing the flare signaling the team, she returned to her seat, placing her shield and sword on her side, she finally met the eyes of her niece with a smile on her lip.

"What do you want to know?"

Setsuko had many questions, but many of which she doubted that her aunt could potentially answer. So mainly she wanted to know various thing, whom were the prominent members of the clan, if they all knew each other personally, if any had drifted towards a nearby village. Especially Suna, and more over if they had any sort of inclined dispatched quality much like the boy whom was at the exams. But firstly there was something she needed to know more of.

"How come you know so much of the Ivery's if you say they are more so unwilling to communicate properly from us 'humans'?" 

Natsuka lowered her head and began to ponder the question, her mind whirled in thought to seem how to better answer the question, her hand met the back of her head before she rubbed it half-mindlessly, opening a single of her eyes and locking eyes with her niece she began to answer.

"Ivery is much like our guild more or less. That much I know, in the past we had to observe this clan as it was suspected that they might be participating on some illegal practice." 

"Illegal practice?"

"Indeed. See, much like I explained before, the Ivery's "ice" release isn't necessarily normal. It has a bit more of a built to it. It's different, but how so it's entirely unknown to us. Simply to say that having yourself be hit by a jutsu of an Ivery's ice, compared to someone that had it's combination, the difference is between day and night." 

"So you suspected they had something like a scientific laboratory or something along lines."

They were suspected of biological warfare. Which as we all know is a big no-no."

Setsuko's mind began to ravel around the idea that some heavy practice could be done by any human individual. But apparently these people believe themselves to be about humanity, so it wouldn't have been to far off to believe that they thought they had dominance over the world, so they pretty much could've believed that they could do what they want."

"Was it true?"

"No, in fact it was nothing of the like. Apparently all I know is that their pact with their summons grant them the ability to produce such powerful ice. They call it, Frost. Which in truth is not that different, but I have had the chance to battle one of those shinobi and truth be told it was unlike anything I've ever faced before."

"So, who was that man you spoke of that had made a name for himself?"

"That I don't know. All I know is that because of him Ivery managed to unfold it's mantle and allowed the world to be exposed to it's existence. A lot stories surround him, but none of which I can truly say it's true. He's an enigma and only and Ivery can tell." 

Soon the bushes began to rustle and a large man came of them. Lond fluid blue hair, with eyes of equal pigment. His mien serious, and his aura imposing. He came alone and he spoke.

"He was a man. Although great he has never wanted to be spoken in such manner. So I request you refrain from speaking about him any further, Knight of Velvet Dragon. You cannot give justice to his past." 

Both eyes started at the man. Indeed, this was the Ivery they awaited for. 

​
"Commander "Mad Dog" Ivery."

"Indeed. I sought your flare and here to proceed as plan. Have you recovered anything of value from the enemy."

"No. Not me, but she has." 

He turned his eyes to see this small creature of a girl sit in a stump while she escape his direct eyes sight. She was scared, mainly due to his large size. But then he simply sighed and took a seat farther from the flames and crossed his hands while he began to immerse himself in thought.

"Were you planning on handing the information first to your Grand Master?" 

"Indeed. But this was procedure, so I had to use that flare."

"Understood. I will take my leave then." 

"Wait!" 

"Hmm?"

Setsuko's outburst caused her to wince at the man's reaction to her voice. A slight sweat began to fall from her head as he simply gazed on her with those eyes fulled with strength. 

"Is there something you need child?"

"Uhm... Yes, I... I would like to have some questions answered about Ivery."

"Ivery? Why is such a child questioning our clan? Do you plan to revolt once more, Miss Natsuka?"

"Nothing of the sort. The child is just curious." 

"Depending what the question is I'll answer to the best of my abilities."

"R-right. Please then... hear me out."


----------



## Kei (Jun 15, 2014)

_[Fire and Ice]
[Chunin Exams]_​

Kyo wasted no time in leaving her and taking his own shower far from her. He needed to be alone for a minute to clear his head, and to relax a bit. A lot of things happened in that forest and most of it was caught on TV except little bits and pieces. Allowing the water to cleanse his body he tried to release his body of its tension.  There was no time to think of it right about now, but maybe a bit later when he met up back with his clan. Right about now he should do what he felt was right, nothing more and nothing less.  Though the more he thought about it the more he could feel himself getting a bit annoyed, he can’t wait till this was all over. 

Turning off the water he dried himself off and placing a towel on his head he got dressed with the complimentary clothes, all of them were brand name of course they were going to be brand labeled.  Kyo looked at the jacket and saw a brand plastered all over its back, putting that on would solidify some sort of partnership with someone. He tossed the jacket on the ground and opted for the pants and shoes with just a simple t-shirt. Not anything too flashy or anything that said anything about his loyalty to a certain company.

He really did hate the chunin exams, because it was nothing but a pool of sharks waiting for their next bite to eat.

Kyo sighed and left the gym building if he had stayed there once she had gotten out there was no doubt she would have branded him a pervert and screamed her head off. That was the last thing he needed because his back finally stopped aching from the barrage of punches that she gave him when he first picked her up. Rubbing his back and leaving the gym building he didn’t make it far before he wished she was there with him….

Kyo looked at the girl that was waiting for him and groaned a bit, “What are you doing here?” He asked looking at the girl in front of him, “Shouldn’t you be far away from here?”

There was a little bit of bite underneath his saying but he didn’t really have time for this nor did he want to make time for the girl in front of him. Scratching his head he looked at her once more, it was only with that damn clan that he got a sickening feeling deep within his stomach. Just being around her made him want to puke, his mouth began to water as if he ate something he didn’t agree with.

“Kukiko…”


----------



## Kei (Jun 15, 2014)

_[The Dedicated Shrine Maiden of the Sea; Kei Sili]
[Liquid Time Event; A Fish out of Water]
[End]​_
Kei felt so heavy as if someone placed bricks up and down her body. Her eye lids no matter how much she blinked felt as though something was pushing them back down. When she finally stretched her body the sudden rush of blood to her sleepy limbs made her head hurt. Though as soon as the pain of her headache killed her, she realized that she had sheets over her, nice and warm sheets. A comfortable pillow was what she was laying on, but as much as that was true she was still in her shrine maiden attire.

Kei jumped up from the bed and looked around, the sun was peaking in through the curtains of an unknown room. She looked around and she noticed that she was in a room that was not her own, it was big and flashy, and looking down at the bed she noticed it was a big heart. Where the hell was she?! Where was Akane!? What happened last night?! 

Kei was silently panicking as she looked around and discovered a sleeping Akane and her wolf. Nothing happened last night, that was good, but still she was sleeping on the floor. They were both girls, she could have slept on the bed if she wanted to.  Kei took the covers off the bed and wrapped it around the girl, she didn?t want to wake her up, but at the same time she couldn?t just leave her like that.

?Goodbye?Akane?? She said moving the girl?s hair away from her forehead and placing a tiny kiss, ?Sleep well...?

She finally got up and slowly closed the room door behind her before taking one last look at the young sleeping air. Despite her killer headache and body sores, she felt really happy to have met the two?She had to tell Miki about it once she got home but leave a few details out.


----------



## LunarCoast (Jun 15, 2014)

Kei said:


> _[Fire and Ice]
> [Chunin Exams]_​
> 
> Kyo wasted no time in leaving her and taking his own shower far from her. He needed to be alone for a minute to clear his head, and to relax a bit. A lot of things happened in that forest and most of it was caught on TV except little bits and pieces. Allowing the water to cleanse his body he tried to release his body of its tension.  There was no time to think of it right about now, but maybe a bit later when he met up back with his clan. Right about now he should do what he felt was right, nothing more and nothing less.  Though the more he thought about it the more he could feel himself getting a bit annoyed, he can’t wait till this was all over.
> ...



Kukiko
Fire and Ice Interaction I​
Her head turned in a sort of awkward fashion when he left the building, coming just as she arrived taking her completely off guard. While she got her composure she listened paying little attention to his body language far to distracted with that of her own.

“What are you doing here?”Is asked and before she can even attempt to respond to that question he asked another, “Shouldn’t you be far away from here?” Only causing her to frown, there he was asking her these questions when in all honesty she only wondered the same thing. Wasn't he wounded, why the hell would he rush off to the gym first thing?

“Kukiko…”

She takes a moment waiting to see if he threw another question in her face before finally feeling confident enough to respond, "Nice, real nice way to greet me. Let me be the mature one then. Hello Kyo, in all honesty I never wanted to come to this place to begin with but since my father is so adamant about tradition he thought a little field trip to Konoha to watch and study you was a good idea."

"Now if I may ask you the same question, why are you here specifically. You hardly looked to be in any condition to be lifting weights when you returned, Kyo... despite being told to avoid you for obvious reasons I came here because frankly I am sick of being stuck in a house and am now given some degree of independance away from my parents."She states in a fairly confident tone, seemingly unphased by his apperance now, finally coming to meet his eyes with hers she looked in disgust at his reaction to her arrival. "Would it hurt to just... smile for a change?" She asked


----------



## Kei (Jun 15, 2014)

_[Fire and Ice]
[Chunin Exams]_​
"Nice, real nice way to greet me. Let me be the mature one then. Hello Kyo, in all honesty I never wanted to come to this place to begin with but since my father is so adamant about tradition he thought a little field trip to Konoha to watch and study you was a good idea."

Kyo couldn’t help but roll his eyes as hard as he could, any harder and they would be clear out his sockets. There were certain things he could stand and put up with, but this wasn’t one of them. Though it wasn’t like they knew it each other personally, if Kyo remembered right this was their first interaction with each other, but the tone they took with each other was like one of old rivals or family that was sick of each other. The latter being the clear winner of it all, Kyo sighed and shook his head as she continued on at her reason of being here.

“Shower, I was taking a shower did you want to study that as well?” Kyo asked before smirking when the girl asked him to smile he gave her a halfhearted one, “You should have listened to daddy then, I’m not the one to entertain your boredom.”

He ran his fingers through his hair, “How about we cut the shit alright, what do you want?” He said, “I doubt we have a clan meeting anytime soon and I doubt you’d be coming to the festival or anything that deals with our clan, you could have stayed where you are and we could have the mature conversation you would want where everyone can see us.”

“Though here, I can tell you right now, I’m tired as hell and as you can see I’m not really in the mood to discuss clan politics with you or anyone else for that matter.” Kyo sighed, because this whole conversation between them was a pain in his ass being around her was a pain in the ass. She was a pain in the ass. However it was all to be expected since their clan’s relationship wasn’t at their best. 

“However…” Kyo interjected with all the annoyance coming around he looked at her, “Tradition and all of that other shit being added, our family has finally gotten all together in Fuzenkagure….You know that means you guys are going to be called over before they all leave.”

“Hell, my mom probably will extend her invitation to the phoenix festival to you guys as a token…So watch out for that.”

As much as a crappy tone he put up with her, he had no real reason to do so except for their clan, so here and now without any cameras he offered her a warning or two.  Just out of the kindness that he called his heart.

“As two heirs talking to each other…I thought it’ll be good to give you a heads up.”


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jun 15, 2014)

*Taneda*
Hida Yoshitsune's Underground Lab

Interim to the Chuunin Exams; Training Part II

----------​
_-Sometime in the not so distant past, Hida Clan Complex
_

Yoshitsune sat outside the large, wooden posts that fenced in the Hida's old fashioned living quarters; it was oddly enough, a forested expanse in the middle of Konoha, but there were also a few underground tunnels beneath it, some of which were connected to Yoshitsune's complex. He watched for a moment as a pair of genin passed by, one clearly an Akimichi, the other more than likely an Inuzaka. And boy were they fast. He hopped up off the crate he was simply lounging on, and made to follow them, naturally. They were some of the first people he'd seen, given this was his first time sitting on the Hida Clan's stoop. After much prodding by Hida Fumiko, anyway. He couldn't spend all his time inside, she'd said, so it was time he made friends. With ninjas, merchants, animals, or otherwise. Just get _out _and get some _air_.

Well, yes, that was exactly what he'd attempted, upon seeing his first two shinobi dart past. But as he made his way to bound after them he found...

That they were quickly disappearing, fading away. What the heck? What was the matter? Did his feet not work? He looked down at his legs, and then up at the departing figures, blinking in surprise. "We're slow," he said emotionless. "We're...slow."

_-Present Day Konoha..._

Taneda slowly unfolded the lid of the box, careful as he did so. It was a gift, but at the same time, his sensei's since of propriety was an alien thing. Yoshitsune was an odd man, simply put. It could realistically be anything, honestly, and when Taneda opened it up, he raised an eyebrow, not entirely sure what he was looking at inside of the box. 

It was...a sphere. A deep, dark sphere, perhaps made of highly condensed material. But...what was it? Faint sparks of electricity danced across its surface as it then began to rise...to the center of the room. Taneda looked up curiously at this, but stayed silent. Yoshitsune's voice began to play from inside the box.

"Ah, Taneda-kun! You followed my instructions. This here, is a preprogrammed training droid I've sent you, though it's more of a chakra construct. Once the chakra I've given it is depleted, it will cease to function. But for now, I was taking data points of your progress during the Chuunin Exams, and noticed that you have a serious deficiency in hand to hand combat; taijutsu as it's traditionally called on more conservative shinobi. I believe that this training set will help you better acclimate you with your limits and speed, to better handle yourself in close quarters. Good luck! And you see you soon."

At the last words, Taneda's expression lit up, just a little. _See you soon._ Did that mean he was returning, sooner or later? Or was it just the coming of another droid, and prerecorded message. That wasn't for him to decide, though. He looked up at the clustered ball of energy, and then began to feel...heavier. What exactly was going on? He saw from the corner of his eye, another scrap of paper peeking out the corner of the box, and swiftly pulled it out.

And the instructions detailed some sort of jutsu one could use to either heighten, or lower their innate density.  And as he read further, he began to notice objects in the room shifting spots. He looked up, contemplating this new development. "How...vexing." Computer being moved from their plugs, labcoats coming off their rungs, and incubators moving this way and that. And as he looked closer...he also noticed that they were slowly gaining speed here and there. And stranger still...that one supercomputer was headed right for him!

Taneda leapt out of the way, but just barely. He'd attempted to use shunshin, but found that the packed spaces here didn't favor that sort of maneuver.  He'd obviously have to rely on his natural speed in order to evade most everything in here. But that was only temporary...how did he switch back that construct? Yoshitsune had said it had a finite amount of chakra powering it, but just what did that mean? It could run for days before Taneda could maneuver his way to the exit.

As a trio of extremely fast test tubes flew right for him, he rocked back and then shot back up, sidestepping a rolling cart that swung around from the back room. None of the objects were breaking, so there were obviously preset patterns being used; Yoshitsune had memorized the distances and orientations of _all _of the objects in this room in order to set up this trick.

He flipped up, and onto the upper deck, landing on the railing as he looked over the chaos that was unfolding, the odd droid sent by his sensei sitting at the apex. This would be difficult, certainly. He looked over the scroll sent, with instructions on how to use the technique _Miwa_. "Let's try this, then..."

He made the requisite hand signs, and then bounded off, much lighter in effect. He ducked under a storage closet that had been pulled from the wall, and then skidded to a stop. On all sides he was being surrounded by metal boxes. Just how would he be able to outspeed this? A moment of thought, the cogs of his mind slowly coming to life. More hand signs, and then...

The metal parts collided with him, on all sides, but he didn't move. In fact, he didn't budge and _inch_. They all fell, the force being used to move them having faded as he absorbed the ambient chakra. _"So, it's a technique like Manipulated Attack Blades, albiet used on a much larger scale...and making use of preset commands. Interesting."_ Using this jutsu, he could also increase his density to absurd levels, causing all the objects's momentum to not impede him in the slightest. The elastic collision hardly did anything, but that _wouldn't_ work with sharp objects! He reversed the jutsu, lightening himself as he narrowly sidestepped a swarm of syringes, needles sharpened and pointed right for him. Pivoting once, he leaped up and gained purchase on a passing desktop, and then launched himself for the construct in the middle of the room...and felt his pull towards it increasingly astronomically as he closed the distance. 

Was he going to collide with it directly? He'd need to be quick about this. Chakra Threads, perhaps? He'd need to be careful, like when he'd attempted to tag that wonderful girl, Akane. He flicked his wrists out, gaining a handhold on the railings, altering his trajectory as he began to turn, instead of take a direct path towards the ball of chakra. Below he saw solid glass tank heading up towards him. He lightened himself, pulling himself over towards the railing as the glass moved up, through the space Taneda had just been in. Releasing the strings, he grabbed onto the passing tank, and flew up towards the high ceiling. But if he wanted it to move towards the ball too...what would that require? 

Of course! Chakra. He poured a bit inside, and just as he'd theorized, the tank now started moving towards the chakra ball in the middle of the huge laboratory. He squinted his eyes behind his spectacles; this would need precise timing. Shifting the glass tank to chromium, he leapt off, flying forward, but then feeling the pull of the chakra ball again. Flicking chakra strings in every direction with finely tuned movements, he stopped himself in midair, a split second before colliding with it, and then...drained it.

He drained the construct completely, as all the haphazard organization of the lab started to reset itself. The now metal tank he was standing on in mid air moved towards its original spot, the floating objects held within all returning to where they needed to be. Taneda smiled inwardly. It was one of the more difficult training modules Yoshitsune had sent him, but...it'd been fun, in some ways. He'd pushed himself; he so rarely had that chance, lately. He touched down onto the ground, equalizing his density and weight again, rolling his shoulders. It'd take some time to get used to this jutsu, over time...but he felt just a little bit faster, now. With a grin, he headed outside to wait.

--------------------

Inuzaka Hiro and Akimichi Chouta weren't best friends. At best, you might call them grudging rivals. Despite his Clan's reputation, the latter was actually quite quick on his feet; and for years the two had pitted themselves against one another in difficult circuits around Konoha, in the form of races. Many had no idea who the blurs were when they saw them, but faint rumors spread. Hardly anyone bothered to try and stop them, it was just running.

"Give up yet, Inuzaka?"

"You wish, Akimichi." The two were moving through the crowded Panchiko district, not far from the Hida Clan Complex, the entire section being known for its market stalls and old fashioned ways of doing business. Most of the merchants were wizened old men and women who were stubborn to give up the trade practices of their day, as was there right.

And as the two came to the straightaway that was the end of their course, they felt...a blur. A passing wind, a streak of silver just past them, and a whisper as it passed by. What the _hell _was that?

"We think you're the slow ones, now," they could hear on the wind as they were left in the dust of whatever specter it was that had passed them by...


----------



## Chronos (Jun 15, 2014)

*Setsuko Amaya l A Time Where Knights Take Their Stand*

The man stood there awaiting the question that this girl wanted answered. Really, she simply wanted to know of a single man, but how to built up to that? This boy didn't seem to have much going on for him, aside from that arm of his it was pretty much a bit on the normal side. She didn't think that he was out of the ordinary, but something about caused her memories to jerk. Something so simplistic and irrelevant, but she couldn't go out without not knowing this. And so she swallowed her fear with a loud gulp. And began...

"So, why do you refer to us as "Humans."?" 

"Don't generalize, child. This is simply the ignorant and the foolish of our kind. We do not muster hate to you all. But the facts stand that were are not the same." 

The man said without a moments hesitation. Stern were his words and his glare, but something about held no malice. Simply a aura of authority, yet why would he add that final sentence? Why would these men and woman say that their entities are not to par with their own, and the say that they don't look down on us? The thought caused a emotion to begin to boil within her. The man noted this and eyes narrowed at her blatant regard of raw emotion. His arms crossed with the bulge of his muscle holding it together, while those sapphire eyes seem to simple hold her to her seat out of pure fear of such an imposing aura.

"Not the same?"

"We are not completely human. Our pacts with the Nymphs are what makes us part of them."

So they were in some degree, summons as well? Does that mean that the boy she saw at the exams was simply a man/human hybrid? But he didn't seem like it. Unlike this man, she didn't feel the chill of the air, it was as if he wasn't Ivery at all.

"So, I was told that all Ivery's hold blue hair and eyes. Is there a possibility that their pigment would turn to other colors?"

"Yes. Simply the heretics are branded with the mark. Their eyes turn yellow and their hair white like winter snow. It's a punishment that these men are to either be taken care of or used as fodder. We have no use for men who are likely to betray the cause."

"What do you do to them?"

"Exile. We don't believe in murder. But if they are loyal enough to keep the pact, but not follow it's rights then they are branded with it. Frost is a magnificent trait, however, not honoring the gift will lead your mind astray." 

Setsuko's eyes lowered to the fire, as if using it to continue the thought process. Would she ask the next question? She thought it would be pretty viable, but he wouldn't answer all of her questions. She felt as if she was holding this man down, but if that were true he had enough authority to simply leave whenever he wished. And so she continued.

"You spoke of a pact? What do you mean by that?"

"Most Ivery are not related by blood, but by the pact that binds us. We are mainly a clan composed of a myriad of others lead astray. Not all can become Ivery, but some can. And those who do will be given a scroll that will determine their fate withing the clan. Those are the one that we remember as Ivery's."

"So, you're saying that it doesn't matter than I'm Amaya I can be Ivery?"

"You can never hold frost true. You lack a certain quality. A resolution that moves your life forwards. On top of that, you smell of ash and flame. It's impossible. However, yes. Technically, anyone is eligible, but at the same time, not really." 

He spoke without much hesitation on that as well. It seemed most of these questions were common knowledge on their clans. He seems to have been wary about her questioning, but has lowered his worry considerably. No longer did she feel threatened, however this might be simply her adjusting to his presence. Which was odd as just a minute ago she felt as if this man was some giant thread, she still holds that feeling true, but she doesn't feel as if this man is simply gonna stomp her over a question. That last part though, that she smelled of ash and flame? She didn't even set up the fire and the scent was on her? Was it that overwhelming? He must be confusing things... but that doesn't matter. 

"So, a black haired Ivery?"

"Impossible. There none who accept Frost and are immediately not twisted by it's power."

"...I see."

"However, if you speak of the child of the Chuunin Exams, then that's a different story." 

Her eyes widen in surprise when he mentioned that name. Her gaze met his and he noted the gleam of those eyes that eager him to expand on the topic. Now that he was considered deceased then it wouldn't much matter his information. The dead can't haunt the living. At least he didn't believe so. 

"He's a boy whom at age 13 had his mother killed in an accident. One of our scrolls managed to get into the hands of enemy shinobi. He was meek and stumbled a lot of his feet, but at that moment he witnessed his mother die before his eyes, he had enough of a gleam to have battled against that thief and retrieve the scroll. However, the Nymph chooses it's master. This Nymph, a youth herself, has chosen this boy as her summoner. Just that this boy never accepted frost. The council however, allowed him the name. He held enough spirit to withstand turmoil head on. He didn't need silver-linings, he just held it as his own and moved on."

"W-What was his original name?"

"Those who aren't born under the Ivery name, but given it are forgiven of their past right. However, he was never an Ivery, but adopted the name." 

He rose his gaze towards the skies as he is reminded of the boy of chaotic past. It seemed like forever since he last saw this boy. His soul counted the days until he would met the child once more, but this was effortless, as he witnessed the events of the exams, and he witnessed that a man whom is the most feral enemy of the clan had made his appearance, and ended his life for all to see. 

"His name, was Rosuto Tamashī"

Her eyes widen at the fact. Her heart had seemed to skip a beat, she who had to leave at a rush because of this... Maybe if she had the time she could've... Impossible... He was the boy whom she met before... The boy who she knew in a time once passed. Natsuka had remembered, and her hands hid her face.

"That'll be enough Mad Dog. Thank you, you've been of great help.

He simply nodded, taking into account the current situation. Without another words, he leaves. And Setsuko is left to her thoughts.


----------



## LunarCoast (Jun 15, 2014)

Kei said:


> _[Fire and Ice]
> [Chunin Exams]_​
> "Nice, real nice way to greet me. Let me be the mature one then. Hello Kyo, in all honesty I never wanted to come to this place to begin with but since my father is so adamant about tradition he thought a little field trip to Konoha to watch and study you was a good idea."
> 
> ...



Kukiko
Fire and Ice II​
She listened closely to what he had to say and this wasn't fully news to her of the festival it still surprised her it was taking place so soon, at the name of the location she nods seeming to make some sort of mental note of what he had just informed her about. She smirked lightly at his comment about studying him in the shower, "Uhm no rather not take up such a invitation."She responded in a ever slightly more cheerful tone.

"Thanks for the 'heads up'. Everyone can see us infront of a camera, so you mean we are both stuck in a cage togeather putting on a false show of trust? No thank you, I rather lead my own life than the one our families would put us on, we shouldn't be put on rails like some train wreck waiting to happen yet that is excatly what is happening, you know as well as I do where one of us or both of us will end up."

"So you asked why I came to look for you, my response is simple; I want to know the real you, not what family tells me of you and without the shitty politics."

She glanced around scanning the enviroment like a hawk for any protential witnesses before continuing with what she had to say, giving the true reason to why she seeked him out.

She takes a deep breath and sighs heavily, and adopted a more serious but concerned tone "Infront of a camera, infront of anyone I can't say this without fear of causing a up roar. Infront of my counter part just maybe, instead of getting my freedom through your death I can find another solution. The fact is I don't want to die in this little golden bird cage I am trapped in, and I am not going to make any bold claims about my chances..."

Was she confident she atleast had a chance at beating him yes, did she expect such a outcome not in the slightest. It was of curiousity to her as to how his clan won every single damn time, were they simply that much stronger or was their something going on behind the scenes that neither of them knew about?

Either way she didn't want to speak to him in the kind of enviroment he suggested, he knew it was crap as much as she did and if anything both families would only use it as a way to some how pit them at odds with one another behind stage. She wanted freedom, above all else and if there was no other solution she would not hold back should that day come about.

"If I am to be a phoenix then I want to have the same freedom I expect of such a creature, not be thrown into a cock fight."


----------



## Kei (Jun 15, 2014)

​_[Fire and Ice]
[Chunin Exams]​_

Kyo looked at her for a good minute, because he was legitimately surprised by her sudden declaration of what she wanted. Maybe her clan wasn’t as stuck up and full of themselves as he heard, but it didn’t make Kyo lower his guard one minute. She was still a rival and they were still from different clans, though in a way they were connected even if they deny it to the extreme they were connected. Kyo looked away from her, he wasn’t expecting something like that, and he still wasn’t.

However Kyo almost snapped his own neck with the next couple of words that came out of her mouth. She was the reason why the world couldn’t have a moment of happiness because they always had to turn it into something negative or remind the world of how shitty it was. It was like having a very fun conversation and the person next to him wanted to bring up children in third world countries. 

“You really want to know about me?” Kyo asked her looking at her, “Know this the reason I was chosen to become heir is because my mom happened to have a boy that had red hair and red eyes, and not some blue haired or blue eyes, I was chosen because I was deemed a perfect example of being a Fenikkusu. And because of that I’m held to the fullest and people look up to me, when people expect greatness out of me, I give them perfection like a clan heir is supposed to.”

“My freedom….Doesn’t have anything to deal with our little fight that the elders have planned, it has already been decided for me.”

“So instead of complaining and acting like you got a stick up your ass, act like a clan heir is supposed to.” Kyo puffed out his chest as he placed his hand in his hands in his pockets, “Act with pride, and act all high and mighty like you are supposed to. Because when you die, no one is going to remember you, but your last name…. If you are lucky, someone would want to settle down with you and you might have a few kids of your own, but even then time erases all.”  

Kyo smirked, “You aren’t a phoenix….You are a bird that wants to be a phoenix….What’s worse is that you clipped your own damn wings and blame it on your clan…”

“Don’t make me laugh…Phoenix’s make a name for themselves and they do what they want when they want, they live life to the fullest…And maybe…”

Kyo chuckled a bit, “That is a reason your clan can’t measure up….Birds pretending to be something great are bound to fail.”


----------



## LunarCoast (Jun 15, 2014)

Kei said:


> ​_[Fire and Ice]
> [Chunin Exams]​_
> 
> Kyo looked at her for a good minute, because he was legitimately surprised by her sudden declaration of what she wanted. Maybe her clan wasn’t as stuck p and full of themselves as he heard, but it didn’t make Kyo lower his guard one minute. She was still a rival and they were still from different clans, though in a way they were connected even if they deny it to the extreme they were connected. Kyo looked away from her, he wasn’t expecting something like that, and he still wasn’t.
> ...



Kukiko
Fire and Ice III​
She looked onwards hopefully, maybe he wasn't under the same spell she believed herself to have been put under for these past several years she closed her eyes resentful as he began he explaining why he acted the way he did. Seems like he had it worse than she ever did, what's worse he insulted her about something she held close.

A tear lands upon the stone pavement leaving a small portion of frost in it's wake which was quickly melted by the heat of the air.

"So instead of being a leader, your a follower...."She responded to him seeming pained by his final three statements primarily the first.

"Instead of choosing a new path for your clan, you follow the expectations of your elders who have already undergone years of indocrination. Why should I act all high and mighty if I am nothing more than a slave to a fued that has been going on for centuries."

She takes a moment to puase clenching her hand into a fist before looking back up at him, "Kyo they clipped both of our wings to begin with, except I am trying to break free of those chains. No one remembers followers, history remembers those who would say no or fight back. What your telling me to do is to be like everyone else that came before us, another name that no one will remember."

She paused for a moment to catch her breath and wipe away what tears she shed. "Kyo.... Life is what you make of it, and I do not want to be just another name on a plague of iron in a box. I want to lead a life where I can do whatever I want for the good of my clan. Where we arn't merely killing each other because someone told us to, instead pursueing our own goals."


----------



## Laix (Jun 15, 2014)

_Edie Nakano_
 THE CHŪNIN EXAMS
 *PART 51*



Edie emerged from the showers, her hair glued to her back and her face glistening with fresh water. With a blink of her electric blue eyes and a shake of the now iconic beach blonde locks, a spritz of water splattered over the floors and a white towel wrapped around her body. Breasts as big as the heiresses meant that her chest was squeezed on the lining of the towel and it didn't quite fit all the way around her, leaving a slight gap down her side. When she returned to the lockers and saw an absence of Kyo Minami, a little sigh escaped her lips but she wasn't surprised. He seemed like he was in a rush for some reason but her mind was worth too much to spend energy trying to decipher why.

As she began to dry herself off, she noticed a collection of grey sweat pants and matching hoodies hanging on some metal hangers. She then looked at the clothes she had to change into - a badly torn white shirt covered in a soppy blend of mud and blood with some equally battered shorts and socks. Her gym uniform from the Academy was ruined thanks to her experiences in the Chūnin Exams. Kyo was right, absolutely right. She couldn't be seen walking around like that, especially when she's a wealthy socialite who does appear in fashion magazines and does get criticized for wearing the same cream frock twice. 

Despite it being unclear exactly whom these tracksuits belonged to, Edie found one in her size and put it on after her underwear without hesitation. Adding her blue butterfly hair adornment to complete the look along with her medical pouch strapped around her waist, the girl put a proud and confident smile on her face before strutting towards the exit of the gym.

However, there was an obstacle - a middle-aged man with a rustled beard and balding head, standing at the entrance with his arms crossed and his slit eyes glaring at the girl.

"Can I help you?" She asked rudely. 

With a roll of his eyes, he clicked his tongue. "*Did you pay for that?*" The man responded, pointing at her tracksuit. 

"Umm, I had to buy these?"

"*That's official gym wear retailed by the gym for purchase by our customers. Seeing as I haven't seen you visit the shop today, I'm confident you haven't paid for that!*"

He reached to drag the hoodie off of her but found his hand viciously slapped away. All Edie had to cover her ample breasts was this hoodie which was zipped down just enough to remain somewhat dignified yet drool-inducing.

"Don't touch me you old fart! _Do you know who I am!?_"
"*No, I don't know who you are missy! Why don't ya enlighten me?*"
"I'm Natsu Nakano's daughter! He's a very powerful man and I suggest you don't---"
"*Natsu Nakano? Never 'eard of him.*"
"_Really?_ You've _never _heard of like, the most famous and wealthiest man in the world?"
"*I'm sure his daughter wasn't this annoying.*"
"If you haven't heard of him, how would you know he had a daughter!?"
"*You just told me!!*"
​
Their bickering continued on for what felt like forever, with Edie keeping up her bitch with folded arms while the man tried to out-talk a seventeen year old ditz with a credit card. By now the customers waiting at the reception desk to be serviced were becoming agitated, delayed by the manager having to deal with an unruly blonde. A  stepped forward from the line with a pair of designer sunglasses masking her eyes.

"Excuse me sir," She interrupted with a soft yet alluring voice. "Allow me to cover any outstanding debt owed by my friend here."

Edie cocked her head to the side with raised eyebrows and a sagging jaw. Such a strange woman to be offering to settle debt. The heiress with money spilling from her ears wasn't sure what offended her more - the intrusion of privacy from this mystery woman or the fact she felt Edie was such a poor, pitiful charity case to require financial assistance. Truth be told, the young girl's weekly pocket money could easily purchase an ocean-view apartment in downtown Konoha.

"_Friend?_" Nakano scoffed with a dash of sarcasm. "I don't need your friendship and I _really _don't need your money!"

"Don't worry..." The brunette purred, stroking Edie's cheek with her perfect nails. "I'm a friend of your father's. It's fine, I've got this. Being in debt is an unattractive situation."

She reached into the leather handbag slung over her shoulder and pulled out a matching purse, unhooking the golden buckle. A ten thousand ryo bill was pulled out and thrust into the manager's fist with her hands balled over.

"Keep the change."

"*Heh, if you say so. Thanks lady!*" The manager shoved the cash into his blazer jacket and shuffled over to the desk to attend to impatient customers, leaving the mysterious problem-solver to face Edie with a smile. By now, the blonde who was used to lavishly throwing money at problems was feeling humiliated and worst of all - _poor_.

"_Again..._ Don't think you quite caught what I said!" She chuckled sarcastically. "I _don't_ need your friendship and I _don't_ need your money!"

"Relax, I'm a business associate of Natsu's." The woman gave the teen a pat on the shoulder and led her out of the building. 

"I'm Mikoto Kuzushi. It's a pleasure to finally get to meet you~"
​


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 15, 2014)

*Uchiha Akaya/Chunin Exams [Training?]*

_*New technique for a new start*​_
The Forest of Death, the place where the second stage of the chunin exams took place as it has been the tradition most of times Konoha was host of said event. Usually after all what happened with the tests there was no way for him to be allowed to enter the forest but he was a special case, that place was like his home to some extent and as such he was the only low ranked shinobi allowed in there regardless of the circumstances."This place had a hard time..."the boy lets out as he sees the burned area, knowing by now that it was not the only zone where the forest suffered from a fire."Well I gotta start now" whatever he was planning to do there, he was already stretching now that his wounds were better, it too hours of treatment and some help from the tailed beast to get better but only remaining thing from the deadly wound he received, was a scar that kind of resembled a sun.

"I?m surprised you are in the mood to train after everything you got to know."a voice echoed in his brain, Matatabi started a chichat."Why wouldn?t I? My parents are my parents and I am myself. It was kind of hard when Takao-san explained everything but I managed to come to some conclusions and I feel like a burden was taken off my shoulders. My circumstances only help to my goal..."the boy said, if someone were to pass by one would think that he was crazy for talking alone but since there was no one close by, he didn?t bother in keeping his thoughts inside his head alone."It also explains your reason to be with me...I still don?t like you at all though."he stated as while checking on some trees that apparently would make a good target.

"Insolent bastard. Whatever it is, this doesn?t mean I?ll fulfill the promise with Tengu either. You still have to show me your value, half blood."with those words Nibi staye din silence for good. Apparently, after Takao had told Akaya all the truth behind his birth and the reason for him being a jinchuriki, the Uchiha lad and Matatabi sorted out some of their differences, the attitude towards each other changed a little but that didn?t mean they were friends; while certainly the beast hated the fact that Akaya was an Uchiha, it did not have issues with the boy although it believed the kid was a fool unworthy of his power. On the other hand, Akaya came to understand his origin and the reason behind everything he has gone through...this did not enlighten him though, in spite of his apparently less burdened being, it was also true that his heart had started to get surrounded by a certain darkness, he had started to show more of his true self.

"Now this is difficult, Kaito-san refused to train me for the next test and Takao-san is busy. Seems all of my progress from her eonwards depends on me."he said while taking his chin trying to think of something. The physical training was something he could wait for, what he needed right now, was to increase his offensive power, a wild card capable of defeating and, if possible, capable of taking the life of an enemy."What am I supposed to do?"it wasn?t an easy task though; Akaya?s techniques were strong but most of them had the same weakness as most of techniques of its kind, they were easily avoidable, and his best chance to strike was the Fire Bird Star he developed by watching the Great Fire Ball Technique.

"A technique with speed and power...The closest thing I have to taht is the Passing Fang"it was right then that an idea struck his mind. If he was capable of using the Tsuga in a different way, to make it evolve, he should be capable of getting a new ace up his sleeve but how? That was easy to connect, the only thing he had, his only weapon was the flames granted to him by both his Uchiha blood and the tailed beast within him. The plan was set and he had nothing to lose by trying it"A scorching fang..."


----------



## Kei (Jun 15, 2014)

_[Fire and Ice]
[Chunin Exams]_​

?Don?t you dare lump me in the same group with you.?

Kyo couldn?t help but snap at her. She was annoying and was gritting every inch of him, and he was trying his best to be nice. Although a young girl that didn?t know how to run a clan and acted in this form of manner was pissing him off. He clenched his fist as he locked his jaw in place, there was so much bull he could put up in one day, but this was getting out of hand even for Kyo?s taste. His eyes darted to the gym, of course when he needed her to be here, she was nowhere to find.  Of course the blonde would have a horrible timing like she always did.

?Just because you know my name and my face, doesn?t mean you understand me.? Kyo growled, ?So back down a bit??

His eyes began to glow a brighter red as he got angry thinking about her words, ?You think it supposed to be easy being heir don?t you? You think because you are born with a certain name and a certain title, everything should come your way. With little to no repercussions on your side, if that was a joke you just told then I?m very sorry to inform you, please return to your damn day job.?

Kyo acted the way he did because he wasn?t just doing things for himself, but it was because he was doing things for his clan. His people that were always in the back of his head, this was what it meant to be heir to a powerful position. It wasn?t simply living for yourself anymore, there were others that counted and leaned on you. He had to hold the power that the powerless didn?t, he had to be so much more than Kyo, he had to be Kyo Minami.

And Kyo Minami had a lot of growing to do before he could claim his title?

?Just because you were born with a title doesn?t make anything easier, it makes things harder,? Kyo explained, ?you have responsibilities now but instead of doing them you are complaining to me about how much you hate your clipped little wings. Though you don?t understand do you, what it means to lead a clan?.?

?You aren?t you? You are your village?You are the clan that your name falls under??

?Talking about the good of the clan?In reality, I bet you don?t care about the good of the damn clan, you call me a follower but I?ll do what I need to do, I?ll follow shit by the book if that means in the future I can lead my clan the way I want to.? Kyo said looking at the girl, ?I?m always thinking about the welfare of my clan and the people of my village?.  Like I said before our little fight doesn?t mean shit to me, if I have to I will, if I don?t I don?t??

?But in the end I will do what needs to be done??


----------



## LunarCoast (Jun 15, 2014)

Kei said:


> _[Fire and Ice]
> [Chunin Exams]_​
> 
> ?Don?t you dare lump me in the same group with you.?
> ...



Kukiko
Fire and Ice IV​
She closed her eyes, coming to finally realise the perspective he had of her words and nods slowly "I am sorry, maybe you are right and I am being selfish..." Hoping to bring this back to some sort of civil terms again, and she clearly said something that had offended him in some way but she was not quite certain as to what or why.

"You are right the clan and village does come first, just..."She sighed and relaxed her hand once again not sure what more to say, she couldn't achieve what she wanted both clans to achieve without someones support within the Misami clan, it simply would not be possible and both of them sharing a seat of power made gave them both the opportunity to start that process, the exchange of words clearly hurt both of them at diffirent levels.

She shruged at a loss at this stage now she took afew moments to calm down, "Sorry... I just feel like despite my position and everything that comes with it.... I... Kyo the only things I know about you is what my family told me, and so far what I've seen away from the television is completely diffirent. When I saw you I thought the first thing you would do is rush me down and have a blade at my throat."

She takes a seat on the steps of the gym for a moment, and asks, "Do you think my hopes and desires are misplaced.... can people change. Can I stop the bloodshed between our clans?"


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jun 15, 2014)

*Taneda*
Train Bound for Fuzenkagure

Mission #1: Divergent, Part VIII

----------​
Taneda stared after a moment at Suzume, sitting up and into his chair as he let out a careful breath. From the way she spoke, she was familiar with Ryoko, and Edie, two of his teammates on this mission. Yet, they didn't have her on the roster of teammates...so just who was she, really? 

The ambassador, obviously, he knew that. But, outside of that...he was rather clueless. She did have intriguing powers, some sort of magnetism related to her sword. Perhaps a bond similar to the summoning Contract? Or maybe it was more akin the the relationship the Aburame had with their kikaichū...or the Inuzaka and their ninken? He'd have to take notes later, it was definitely a perplexing connection.

But that, for all intents and purposes, didn't really matter right now. For there was one, much more pressing question on Taneda's mind as he rubbed his forehead, watching Suzume chatting with Ryoko like nothing had happened. Yes, it was on the tip of his tongue, and honestly, he just had to ask...

"Please excuse us, but...what are you even doing here?"


----------



## Kei (Jun 16, 2014)

_[Fire and Ice]
[Chunin Exams]_​
Kyo didn?t understand the girl in front of her, he heard about her clan because of their apparent history, but other than that she was just a girl that was too caught up in the future that she doesn?t see the present. She was one of those types that saw something she considered unjust and then swore herself to fix it not caring about anything else. His opinion of the Masami clan heir was something that even surprised Kyo, because obliviously he was expecting more, but what he got was her.  There were not enough words in the dictionary to explain his disappointment in his born rival.

"Sorry... I just feel like despite my position and everything that comes with it.... I... Kyo the only things I know about you is what my family told me, and so far what I've seen away from the television is completely different. When I saw you I thought the first thing you would do is rush me down and have a blade at my throat."

Kyo frowned, what the hell were they expecting out of each other? The ties between them were tense but at the same time, it wasn?t that tight. Kyo ran his fingers through his hair, but it was true that they were a bunch of people with sticks up their asses. Too afraid to shit, because someone might cut them while they were on the toilet or some crap. He looked at her as she passed by him and sat down, she was truthfully stressed about this and what was worse she let it all show. How are her people supposed to grow strong when their leader was a nervous wreck?

?What would my people think of me if I stumbled over my words? Or threw a fit over me losing? How would they look at me...? A leader who can?t take a lost...Who can?t take a lost and gets bitter about it?? Kyo asked her as he got near her and looked down upon her small frame, her blue eyes shined at him and he felt as though blue was becoming his unlucky color, ?A leader is supposed to lead by example, I would never respect any type of leader if they weren?t able to do that.?

?What did you expect? Like really? Our clans have been at odds since the day we?ve been born,  and even years before that...Everyone is a bunch of shit talkers, as a heir....No as a future leader you don?t allow your people to manipulate your opinion, you pass judgment with your own eyes and then go about it that way.?

"Do you think my hopes and desires are misplaced.... can people change. Can I stop the bloodshed between our clans?"

?No...? Kyo answered bluntly, ?You...No...?

Kyo looked away from her and then kicked the ground underneath his feet, ?A leader isn?t a leader without people following behind them, without people you are just another damn person screaming at an ocean.? Kyo looked over his shoulders, ?How do you expect to do anything without the people underneath you? Are you just going to become the next leader and say bam...Here are the changes...Get use to it, be happy.?

Kyo shook his head, ?You are such a damn joke that I?m actually pitying you right about now...?

?People make the changes by being convinced by their leader....we are only one person in a sea filled with millions of others...So you doing what you are doing now, I don?t expect you to get anything done...Actually what I?m expecting is that no matter how hard you try, you go on and put the burden all on yourself without considering the people following under you....?

?And then come to me and call yourself a leader....I could never see a future where I could respect a person like that...?


----------



## Chronos (Jun 16, 2014)

*Setsuko Amaya l A Time Where Knights Take Their Stand*

Morning broke. Before the rays of sunlight bathed the forest these two crimson haired knights had already made their way towards the camp. There the grand master had made residence, but before they knew he had already left to attend much more pressing matters. Even so, Setsuko was forced to give a review about what she saw to the higher ups, soon after her explanation she was sent her way and thanked due to her service. She was soon given leeway to do as she pleased. Due to the valiant efforts of the shinobi the asylum had been contained, and well enough just with minimal casualties. A burial was about to be held to those whom fell to this man. Setsuko headed home towards Fuzen, her aunt stayed in the camp for a few until she settled the remaining of the situation. 

Her head spiraled around the thought of the boy of the Chuunin exams. Dreaded to think that the boy she knew was now among the dead... to be honest it was a foreign sensation. Something she truly did not know how to entirely express. Should she cry because she lost someone she once held some sort of short bond? However this was literally a decade ago, something like this wasn't really fruitful, nor serious. It was more in the lines of babies playing. It was simply a few days, probably a few weeks of menial playtime while our parents shared a few moments of bonding. It was odd. Conflicted, because she felt as if she should be saddened, as if a shred needed to be yanked from her soul, however, it was more along the lines of a pasted where nostalgia had drowned her in an ecstasy of the past. Something she might never relieve ever again.

She reminded herself of a conversation she once had with the blonde, blue eyed girl Kirisaki... She spoke of a boy she met whom held the same name. A boy who had become a lot more prevalent. Was that him? Jealousy crawled a bit, she managed to at least see him one final time. It was as if fate considered that each other should be apart. She wondered if he ever thought about her. And why did he held this enigmatic aura around him. Who was he now? What were those demons? Nothing but thought sprawling through an myriad of untamed thoughts. A laugh escaped her lips as her eyes now began to run a liquid. Her hand made it's way towards her mouth, hiding her smile, while those tears continued to run down her cheeks. No one around to hear her whimpering, no one to hear her cry...

"Please... Don't be dead... I didn't even get a chance to say hello one last time... I didn't even say good-bye."


----------



## LunarCoast (Jun 16, 2014)

Kei said:


> _[Fire and Ice]
> [Chunin Exams]_​
> Kyo didn’t understand the girl in front of her, he heard about her clan because of their apparent history, but other than that she was just a girl that was too caught up in the future that she doesn’t see the present. She was one of those types that saw something she considered unjust and then swore herself to fix it not caring about anything else. His opinion of the Masami clan heir was something that even surprised Kyo, because obliviously he was expecting more, but what he got was her.  There were not enough words in the dictionary to explain his disappointment in his born rival.
> 
> ...



Kukiko
Fire and Ice V​

"The only way one can lead is if those they lead respects them, respect leads to trust, and trust leads to far deeper feelings. I didn't come for your pity, whatever you may think of me what I am trying to achieve is only to secure the future of my clan. The problem is what I want to achieve is not possible without the help from someone of equal power or strength in your own family."She states looking up at him then at the sky.

"When we do fight know that I only do it because my hand is forced, like you I have no interest in the politics behind it beyond the freedoms it may grant me and my clan should I win."She gave him a friendly smile before getting back onto her own two feet and extended her hand, "I wish you luck on the exams, and wish you the best of luck in the future. Until we meet again Kyo..." Taking on a far more confident tone of voice.

She then paused and comments, "Oh and erm I am not sure if you knew this or not yet but that boy with the owl, he looked pretty damn good at melee combat, he was happily fighting off that weird Ogama guy. If you fight him in the exams do not go into melee range, or atleast not without the advantage."


----------



## Axelthewanted (Jun 16, 2014)

Qualia Mioda 
Getting back in shape
_Location: Training Grounds_
It's been weeks sense she was installed to her squad and everything seemed to be going smoothly within the team. The girl stood before the silver haired boy Tenzu with her hand resting on her hip as wind blew her hair to the side swaying up and down like waves at the ocean shore. The training grounds in which they stood was peaceful it was only they and nature surrounding them, unfortunately this harmony is going to be brought to a halt as they prepared stared each other. 

"We have to be in top shape and know each other strengths, weaknesses and limits. So don't get any ideas of holding back or it might just be the end of you got that Tenzu."

She glared at him with her odd magenta eyes as her other clenched to a fist, leaving out only an aura of hostility towards her comrade, preparing for the start of the calamity.​


----------



## Laix (Jun 16, 2014)

_Edie Nakano_
 THE CHŪNIN EXAMS
 *PART 52*

​ 
The woman was beautiful. Combining unattainable beauty with mystery made her the fantasy of every male, young or old. She passively gave off the aura that she was anything but easy; her clothes were reserved yet stylish, with a pastel pink cashmere turtleneck over some black leggings and a leather gold bag slung over her shoulder by a chain. Even someone as narcissistic and confident in her own looks couldn't help but study this woman's appearance. 

However, there was something about Mikoto that _irritated _Edie Nakano. Maybe it was her model-like frame and couture face that could easily cover the most respected of fashion magazines; the kind that have the girls draped in strangely stunning frocks with more artistic motivation than style. A female with an appearance like that was a threat to Edie's clutch on the male species, having her wonder if her charm wouldn't entice and manipulate men if they see someone more _wiling_ around. 

Perhaps, it wasn't her appearance and it was her kind gesture that Edie saw as anything but. When your weekly pocket money is enough to buy an ocean-view apartment in the trendy part of Konoha, its degrading and offensive to have to be rescued financially. This stranger was showing up out of nowhere claiming to be a close and considered family friend waving around her ten thousand ryo bills like Edie had never wiped her ass with money.

But no, it was none of these that really annoyed the teenage heiress. It wasn't anything to do with Mikoto's appearance or even her personality. Actually, it was---

"I don't believe it!"

Edie rudely snatched Kuzushi's black purse out of her hands and began to feel every crinkle and bump in the leather with her finger tips. As her hands inspected every zipper and golden buckle, she admired the iconic conjoined 'CC' logo decorating the button of the purse. Curiously, instead of snatching the purse right back out of the entitled blonde's hands, Mikoto watched on with a coy smile.

"A _Chō Chō_ original..." Nakano spoke with a gasp as she stroked the purse lovingly like it was a favoured pet of hers. "Only one hundred were made and distributed through the _Chō Chō Boutique_ in southern Kirigakure... I even went there myself but they had sold out within two minutes..."

Her sharp blue eyes made contact with Mikoto's brown pupils while her voice took on a much deeper, serious tone.

"How did you obtain this?"

The tall woman chuckled slightly, taking back her purse in what appeared to be a friendly manner but felt like a wicked snatch to Edie.

"Is it hard to believe that a girl simply got there on time?" She asked rhetorically with a raised eyebrow. "Poor time-keeping and lack of understanding when it comes to contemporary fashion is unattractive."

Poor time keeping? _'Contemporary fashion'_? The former seemed irrelevant to Edie while the latter wasn't understood. _'Contemporary fashion'_ sounded like a column in Villager Magazine describing ways housewives can combine their home-baked cakes with their dated frocks.

Mikoto closed her purse and slipped it in her bag. "It was actually sound in the _Chō Chō Boutique _in _northern_ Kirigakure. Lack of geographical knowledge is unattractive~"

Edie rolled her eyes. "Yeah, whatever. I'll just call my father and tell him to tell you to give me that purse. Name your price, he'll pay it!"

"My price?" She broke into a girly giggle, covering her lips with her fingertips as she strolled towards the exit. 

"I'll see you around soon."

There was an aura about this woman that made her feel uneasy. Besides the factors that irritated her, it was as if there was something that wasn't genuine about her. Edie couldn't put her finger on it but the instinct pushed her to quickly follow after Mikoto through the door, just to see where she went.

However, there was nothing. Granted the streets of Downtown Konoha were busy but Edie was only seconds behind the woman. There was no sign of her to the left or right, not even a glimpse.

_(Strange hag...)_
​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jun 16, 2014)

*Training: Stamina*

_*Ren Houki*_

Cold. The waterfall was cold; overwhelmingly so, and almost made him want to throw up. The chill pierced into his body, invading every pore of his skin and causing him to erupt in goose bumps and unsteady shivers. As Ren sat down, silent as the water cascaded and poured against his body, his thoughts drifted away, wondering why he was doing this. It was for stamina training, allegedly, but surely there were easier ways to do that? He could work out at home, or go for a long run around Konoha. Sitting down at the base of an ice cold waterfall seemed more likely to give him a terrible fever, than anything else.

_"How long is this going to go on for?"_

He suppressed a sneeze, and then bit back a series of coughs that threatened his concentration. They were coming more often now, which only fueled Ren's worries that he was going to become ill before the third stage of the exams started. Slowly, so as to make sure none of the water got inside his mouth, he took a deep breath to try and steady his body again. 

Kyoudou, as always, was watching with keen interest. He was stood at the side, on the rocky banks, impassive and unmoving in a way which reminded the younger Houki of a scarecrow or of a statue. "This isn't just to train your physical stamina. It is also a way to sharpen your mental integrity and willpower. Both are equally important traits for a shinobi; the ability to overcome any obstacle, and the conviction to keep trying if you fail." Said the elder, stepping aside to evade an oncoming splash of water.

It was starting to hurt now. As the water continued to crash into his back,  thorns of pain shot across his body, causing mild stinging at the soles of his feet, his arms. Ren wasn't an expert, but he suspected that the heavy droplets of water were hitting certain acupuncture points. It wasn't going to get better any time soon, either. He recalled, from a time when he came here before, that the lake above became more intense during the night, which meant that the waterfall would also grow stronger. Along with this, he was also sure that temperatures would dip even further soon?in fact, it already _had_ grown colder. There was a certain nip in the water that wasn't there before, as it dawned upon Ren that that the day was starting to end. "I  have to last until the morning in this? What the hell?" He muttered to himself. There was no way he could survive this. Spirit Breaker Cave was intense, but at least the changes came gradually and he was eased into eventually losing all his senses. But in this case, the training was a harsh process from the get-go.

"How do you plan on surpassing your father and sister if you are not even capable of surpassing yourself? This is something they and countless Houki's before them have endured before. It is arduous, yes, but if this is the limit of your willpower, then I strongly recommend you abandon your ambitions." His voice was as calm as it usually was, but Ren noticed a certain edge to it, akin to faint irritation or anger. It was a clear attempt at provocation on his part?anybody could notice that, but it worked.










 

The shivering stabilized itself and at the same time, his once pant-like breaths became less erratic and coarse. He was right. His goal wasn't something as small time as just passing the Chūnin Exams and getting a promotion; it was far bigger than that; far steeper. What was the point of even trying if he was going to get discouraged by a little bit of cold? Was this the limit of his _fighting spirit?_ "Who said anything about not capable? I can manage this _easily_." His teeth were gritted now, otherwise his voice would break into the sound of chattering teeth.

Kyoudou apprehended the boy a little, then a small smirk broke across his leathery face. A smugness not dissimilar to his own. "Oh? That's excellent. Then I'm sure you'll be fine if I just add three more hours, then." He said.

_"Fuck."_


----------



## Kei (Jun 16, 2014)

_[Chunin Exams]_​
A clan head like that?

Kyo clenched his fist, who knows where the future might lead them but looking as she walked away he hoped that their paths didn?t cross anytime soon. The thought of trying to one up her was like trying to be running track with a crippled dog, of course he was going to win, but the victory didn?t make anything sweet. It actually made it more tasteless than anything, however, that aside her concerns were justified no matter how much of a harsh streak he gave her. He understood some parts of where she was coming from, but still there was a lot she had to do before Kyo could ever join up with her and her cause.

He turned around back at the gym and placed his hands back in his pockets, he had to calm down a bit, and plus since there was a little intermission of course his family would want to him to call. The old farts were probably worried about him and the others?Kyo released a mental sigh, he didn?t want to think about the others. 

As soon as he reached to the door a beautiful woman had made it out before him, her long wavy brown hair and the scent of a really expensive perfume lingered as she walked passed him. Kyo turned her way and watched as the beautiful woman went on. A woman like that didn?t seem like she participated in the chunin exams, or that she would even care. The way she dressed and carried herself seemed high class if Kyo knew high class. 

Are all people from Konaha stuck up assholes, or is it just the ones he meets?

Kyo shrugged his shoulders and opened up the gym door, ?Yo Princess?.You?.?

She looked angry or upset with something, though she always had that type of face. However, he was getting better at distinguishing the actual angry face from the annoyed face, from the embarrassed face, to the actual neutral face. They all looked the same to him because she always looked upset with the world and all the people in it. 

??You okay?? He asked looking at her before pointing towards the door, ?If you don?t need anything else, I would love to keep our promise to each other and get out of your hair??

Kyo had put some distances in between them because of that deathly glare that can turn into a deadly punch whenever she deemed so.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jun 16, 2014)

*Taneda*
Hida Clan Grounds

Interim to the Chuunin Exams; Training Part III

----------​
When Yoshistune was away for however long, it wasn't out of the ordinary for Taneda to spend a bit of time in the Hida Complex, simply...shooting the breeze, derping around, and doing whatever else it was that Taneda did when no one was watching.  Yoshitsune's mother, the wife to the current head of the Hida Clan, Hida Kyuzo, was a stern, big boned woman by the name of Hida Fumiko. She had a rule, ever since the incident at Yoshitsune's ninth birthday party that threatened to flatten the entire Hida Clan complex, and strictly enforced it, much to the confusion of the genin, who knew nothing of the episode.

Absolutely. No. Experiments, ninjutsu, or ninja tools in her home, or in her sight...or there would be trouble. It wasn't unusual for him to have to run home to escape her wrath when she found him breaking that rule...

And today was no exception.

Peering over a scroll he'd been sent by his sensei, Taneda lounged in the den, a wide, deepened recess in the middle of the Hida Clan Head's manor, filled with lots of different weapons on the wall, a roaring hearth, and the earthy smell of loam lingering faintly. Over in the kitchen, Fumiko was probably cooking some sort of huge feast, but for what occasion, he didn't know...

No, Taneda was too busy puzzling over this odd jutsu he'd been sent. For the past few hours, he'd been attempting to just...shift the spillage of water before it got too far. From what he'd read, total control of the shape of this water was within the purview of this jutsu...so why was he having so much trouble just forming up this little bit of water? Something didn't add up.

He cycled through different materials, testing the give and take of each as he sat in the middle of the den, on top of the oddly comfortable bear skin rug the Hida head kept in his den. Oil, honey, mud, water again, a few poisons...

But nothing seemed to work. Over in the kitchen, Fumiko called; "Taneda-kun, you're awfully quiet in there..." 

"Yea."

She paused, eyes narrowing as she continued to stir her stew. He was _supposed _to be mopping around the rug in there, but she heard a suspicious lack of sloshing or water moving in there. What the hell was he doing? She couldn't exactly get up and check; her 6 hour stew required a slow rhythmic stir for, contrary to popular belief, simply one straight hour. However, she still couldn't pull her attention from that...

_"Permeating the chakra through the material completely doesn't seem to work at all...it's just a poor attempt at using our bloodline ability...if wewant to give it a new shape...then perhaps!" _

Taneda grinned as he instead filtered out his chakra as a thin field, like an invisible force field to hold in and maintain the form of the water. Visualizing the form he wanted internally, slowly he watched as the bucket of water took on a new shape, though its volume couldn't be shifted.  Settling the liquid form on mud with his _Seppa _technique, he watched curiously as it began to rise...and finally took on the shape of a small squid.

And of course, Fumiko continued to get suspicious. "Taneda-kun, you know Yoshi-kun is coming home today, right? You're always excited to see him.." Taneda nodded weakly, hardly even bothering to filter out what she'd said as he continued to remain engrossed with his new discovery. She knew that voice all too well, as she'd raised a young man who gave it to her all the time. The distracted, monotone voice those little bookworms gave when they were in the middle of a new discovery.

Who the hell did he think he was?

A single vein bulged down the middle of Hida Fumiko's forehead as her eyes glazed over with a fierce rage. *"TANEDA-KUN, I SAID NO JUTSU IN THIS HOUSE!"* she roared, grabbing a cleaver with her other free hand as she continued to stir, and throwing it out the kitchen door, the cooking impliment arcing out the door and curving right for Taneda...

Taneda blinked as he activated the jutsu, the mud rising and falling into the form of a net, catching the cleaver right before it split his face in twine. The mud splattered and got all over the place, on his clothes, in his hair, and on his spectacles. In the kitchen, Fumiko calmed down, bringing a hand to her mouth as she gasped. "Oh! Taneda-kun! I don't know what came over me, I get so...angry, when you don't follow the rules of this household. Just please, no more jutsu, ok?"

Taneda nodded meekly, picking the mop back up. Even if he'd only gotten the basics down, it was a good enough start. He'd try out more complex shapes later, and see how viscosity effected the mechanics of the technique. 

But for now he had _a lot_ more mopping to do before Hida Fumiko finished with her stew...this was why he didn't come over daily. Yoshitsune's mother was nice, and always fed him well, but the infamous flash temper of the Hida Clan had _not _been lost on her. All of the Hida Clan members had a very distinct berserk button that caused them to fly into a similarly brief, but uncannily deadly state of complete rage when pushed. And of course, the wife of the Head of the Clan had a distinctly accurate rage, to boot.

_"How...vexing. We should weigh the pros and cons of visits to Yoshitsune sensei's home more carefully...note for later..."_


----------



## LunarCoast (Jun 17, 2014)

*Bureiku*

Personal Arc III
The Weakness of Technology​
Bureiku gets to his feet hauling himself up and sits upon the edge glaring across the room at the way he came inside he frowns turning his head to the door now before him he noticed immediately that it appeared to have been blown in. He jumped to his feet running his hand down the scorch marks that ran across the outer rims glancing at the brass finger tips he notes the black powder. "Recent."He utters to himself, "Hey Riku how is the suite doing?"He asks down the wireless radio but gets nothing more than static in response. "... I should of expected something like this, great..."

Bureiku hand reaches over his shoulder and draws his sword, the blade burning brightly with a red glow. He steps forward finding another set of stairs unlike the rest these seemed to extend around the entire room in some sort of backwards pyramid it took a whole five minutes before he hit solid ground and discovers a man leaning over some sort of alter or coffin, Bureiku comes to a stop the sound of clad iron against stone ending.

The man halts lifting his hands from the structure holding some form of object in the palm of his hands, "I could never hoped for someone such as yourself to come looking for this device."

Bureiku prepares his sword tapping it's bladed tip against the floor prompting the young man to twitch ever so slightly. "Element: Osmium, superheated. Stronger than Diamond only rivaled by Tungsten. Absolutely no alloys, pure."

"How do you know that such details are top secret and only for me and my assistant to know not even the Keepers have access to those records. Who are you?"

"Technology will be the end of mankind, so please allow me to show you how we put and end to the revolution."The man turns around appearing to have short black hair and brown eyes, one of which was covered by a peculiar visor of some description something even he hadn't quite seen before, he appeared middle aged with re-breather covering the lower portion of his face which ended just as his sideburns begun.

In the palm of his hand was a blackish orb, "The most powerful conductor in the shinobi world, it stores lightning chakra and then releases it in a current of electrical energy into the upper atmosphere."

"What the hell are you talking about and again who the fuck are you?"Bureiku asks preparing himself for a fight he double checked the seal on his suit not wanting to have bits falling off him. This wasn't what he intended to do to test it but this guy was obviously up to no good.

"100% of electrical devices, especially those based upon the technology of steam and heat employ the use of conductors in one form or another. This... device generates a electrical current similar to that of a lightning bolt, when it comes into contact with said conductors."

Bureiku eyes widen he wasn't going to seriously, he rushed forward swinging his blade at the man who smirks and brought up up a device on his wrist, suddernly a field of electrical energy surrounded him enough to knock Bureiku back as it exploded outwards when the blade made contact with considerable force and power.

Bureiku gets to his feet using his sword as a support that did a number on him, it didn't help his body was surrounded by brass machinery only enhancing the strike of electrical chakra that continues to spark from piece to piece. "... You would think someone like you would use something less conductive."


----------



## Kei (Jun 17, 2014)

_[Liquid Time Event; Kei & Kyo]
[That Idiot.... Arc]_​

The bright morning sun was always a welcomed sight in Fuzenkagure, it was what got the village active and plus the feeling of the sun beaming down on your skin was always a good feeling.  Most people were active during the bright early mornings, especially a young shrine maiden as she rushed through the streets of the city. 

Kei had a messenger bag slung over her shoulders as she ran with a piece of toast in her mouth, of course she was going to oversleep by accident and of course she would sleep so hard that she didn’t hear her alarm go off. Shoving the last little bit of toast in her mouth Kei turned a corner, she wasn’t looking up at the signs, because she knew if she did she would automatically get lost

She left direction to her body and her body always knew the way.  It was the way the streets felt when she turned a direction or the smells that came with it. If she was going towards the beach there were a bunch of stands that sold a bunch of different foods and items, so of course following the scent of meat was going to be easy. Though today was a bit different, she wasn’t doing her daily trips, actually today was when she was the busiest. 

Reaching down into her messenger bag, she pulled out a piece of paper, a bit crumpled but it was still readable. However that wasn’t the piece of paper she needed, shoving that back in her bag she pulled out another one, and another one, and then shoved them back both in her bag. Kei stopped for a minute as she opened the bag up and looked through the many papers. 

“Please don’t tell me I left it at home!” Kei groaned as she took the bag off and began to rummage through it, “You can’t be at home…You just can’t be at home, I need you!”

“Such a sudden declaration, I like it…” 

Kei shot her head up at the direction of that familiar voice only to be greeted with a cocky smile of a certain red haired boy.  

“Good morning Kyo!” Kei smiled earning a smile back from the boy as he neared her, “What you are doing up so early, I never expected to see you this early in the morning.”

Kyo smiled at her, “Early morning walks with my mom, and she loves walking around before the sun rises so usually by this time I’ll be back at home, but I figured since the compound is filled with family members I kind of wanted to stay out of anything.”

Kei smiled to herself, a big family gets together, that must have been nice, but Kyo didn’t look like the one to enjoy such things. 

“I would love something like that! I wish my family was that close!” Kei said as she thought about having them all together for a big family event, “Oh, but the shrine is too small to hold many people…”

“So what are you doing this morning?” Kyo said as he reached in her bag and pulled out a piece of paper, “Oh…A mission…it’s simple but I know you can do it….”

Though he looked in her bag and then grabbed another piece of paper, “…another mission…?”

He looked at her bag and Kei foced it into her chest, “How many did you take….?”

“…..20…”

“…..”​
Kei backed away from the boy who had unbeknownst to him had just crumpled two of her mission paper in his hand. She turned around as she began to run with Kyo right behind her!

_*“YOU IDIOT!!!”*_
_
“YOU DON’T UNDERSTAND!!!!”_​


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jun 17, 2014)

*Chūnin Exams|Akane*

*[Konoha General Hospital; Konohagakure]​*​
[Chūnin Exams 43, The Story of the Tainted Blood]​


Mizuirono, pulling her teeth from her paws, had a light chuckle at Hatori saying he hoped that he didn't offend her. "You truly are an amusing human. There is no need to worry yourself, there is nothing to take offense to in the words you've spoken." is the reply give by the gray wolf. "I also agree that there are some things wrong with some traditions, as most have been around long enough to have it be forgotten why they are held in such standings. For example." the canine states while pulling her gaze to meet his, "Akane and I visited a place called Fuzengakure not too long ago, there I met animals that told grand stories of Hunts and battle. But the most striking tale was of two clans that has hated one another for as long as time itself, or so it seemed. So muddled was the story, that the reason that these two sects of people hated one another was lost to time, yet they keep the tradition of hate alive, in a more civil manner than all out war however." her ears lay on the back of her head as she spoke.

"Those are the type of tradition that confound me, why push a hateful agenda onto the innocent? Especially if the very reason it's being done is forgotten, or just simply because they don't like one another?"Mizuirono licks her lips and pulled her eyes from his gaze, "From the tone of your voice, I'll infer that you've some tradition that you disagree with. I'm truly sorry in that regard, but as far as Akane goes. She doesn't regret what happened to her. In fact, you can say it instills a sense of pride in her. I guess that sounds strange. Doesn't it. I suppose for it to make sense, you have to understand her people." a light laugh escapes her. She never realized how silly it sounded until she started to think on how to explain it. 

"Akane's Clan, or tribe by their standards, are a very down to earth lot. Thy are a simple people with beliefs that revolve around nature and the cycles of the moon. It's been that way for a very, very long time and even the most basic of today's modern technology is a lost on them. The talking devices that are used, transportation all things that are taken for granted by this village would be seen as magic or god like powers to them. Look at me getting off the subject, I do apologize. Akane's people are more or less small settlements that are spread across the swamps in and around Takigakure. They have no official allegiance and more often than not are left alone unless they are trading with the outside. Our leather is often sought by other people. 

Now that you know a little history about Akane's people, you also need to know that they are as superstitious as they are simple. They chose the moon over the sun because of the stories of the Great Sage and the Tailed Beasts, an oral history that had been passed down since the initial community was founded by Hyuga, Akimitsu all those generations ago. And if you are to believe the swamp elders, that was before even the second great war. ... I'm rambling again, forgive me. emphasis was put on the moon and it wasn't lost on the early tribe how the moon effected people, made them more aggressive and violent. These were perfect qualities for Hunters to have when facing down the deadly predators of the Bayous. And for several generations both men and women hunted. That changes though as slowly men were weeded from the birth cycle. It couldn't be explained and some thought it was a curse handed down by the Moon because Akimitsu sullied the blood of his people, mixed it with the non pure. What ever the reason female birthrate doubled, tripled and almost quadrupled the male birthrate.

Amazingly it is still this way today with female birthrate in Akane's people being almost five times the male birthrate. This is what brought the practice of the Hunter's Moon about. As I said, people noticed that the moon had an affect on people, so to it is thought that people born during the week of a full moon are naturally more aggressive. So with the men becoming a valued resource for their scarcity they are taken into a more labor oriented roll. Taken out of hunts mostly and relegated to stay within the village as the women took up more prominent rolls within the tribe. As to cut down on competition females born during the week of Hunter's Moon are held as Huntresses and are exalted as the finest warriors at birth due to the Blessing of the Moon. From then on they are held in a different light, they are the joy of the small village they are born to and trained in the ways of the hunt. They alone are given responsibly for bringing in the meat and trade goods that keep the villages alive. 

It becomes a matter of pride, but for the people to live abundantly there had to be some take a well. As I said, men are a scarcity in the tribes and the natural born are reserved mainly for the Founding Blood, people that are directly descended from Akimitsu. While they can choose more common blood, they usually don't. So outside men are often asked to come into the villages as well. They aren't required to stay. Just to well. You know. So to further cut on the competition Huntresses were forbidden bare children or have families. It was to keep them sharp and on task and to allow the Breeders to do their job as well. To help with this, Huntresses at three were cut so they couldn't bare children. I know it seems barbaric and I won't ask you to understand as you weren't raised in our culture but Huntresses take extreme pride in the fact they are selected to defend and uphold their people. Even if it comes at a horrible cost. 

That ... was the old way. Today, however, Huntresses are Sealed instead. It's rare, but Huntresses do sometimes leave the tribes. If this happens they can be unsealed if they so wish." Mizuirono stops and shakes her head. "I do apologize if I bored you with that. As far as helping you with your... owl like impulses.. I'm not too sure." the wolf looked thoughtfully at Hatori. "The bond you now seem to share with her is unlike my and Akane's bond. So  doubt that Akane would be understanding enough to help. Though I being an animal may be able to give you some pointers... well, just maybe. ~


----------



## LunarCoast (Jun 17, 2014)

Akarusa, Hatori
Story of Tainted Blood
​
Hatori listens intently and in silence feeling alittle intimidated by the length and detail which the canine went into, he wasn't entirely sure how to respond yeah they all had traditions it didn't matter what family you went to they would all have some sort of tradition or hertiage that they followed. His eyes once the wolf had finished look up and notice the clock, where was April? He thinks to himself growing ever more concerned and worried. It was no longer something he could merely forget about, or throw off to assume she was off on a hunting trip, if she died so would he according to what April and Amagumo explained and that wasn't a theory he was willing to put to the test.

He looks alittle disapointed but understoud where Mizuirono was coming from, the bond he had was done so through the dragons blood that they now shared and her's was one that had been built up from birth or atleast an extremely young age as he understoud it and even if he considered April to be family they didn't grow up togeather, more he grew up with her.

Finally breaking the silence he nods, "I understand, but... just about anything will help even just being distracted by this discussion we are having. I am not sure my families traditions are comparable to yours but the whole concept of the moon strikes me as worrisome. I had a flashback some memory of Aprils from something similiar to what you mentioned before, clans fighting one another."He pauses trying to remember the finer details that had concerned him.

"I was thrown into the position of a owl, beside her maybe it was some sort of defence but everything I did was like a actor in a play. I wasn't me... I was pretending to be someone else, this owl who deeply cared for her and kept calling April Arianrhod, it's weird. No owl should live longer than 32 years at most and there she was hunderds of years before I was born, anyway she had this weird look and armour about her. Some sort of stone that pulsed in the moonlight.... So if your people think that the Moon has strange powers I'm getting the same vibe. Whatever it was I wanted to keep it and her protected even at the cost of my own life."

"I have to admit being a owl even in something like a dream was the strangest feeling. Not sure if we give you animals enough credit but you certainly see everything in a diffirent light."He smiled "Sorry for the interuption please go on."


----------



## Kei (Jun 17, 2014)

_[Liquid Time Event; Kei & Kyo]
[That Idiot.... Arc]_​
Kyo wasn’t good with children, nor was he good at babysitting, but sometimes he found himself in the situation where he had to do something like that. However, when he was with her he felt like she was the type that needed protection. The way she stumbled about her day and got excited over the little things, reminded him of a kid. Kyo was truthfully surprised that she made it this far in life without killing herself by accidentally falling down the stairs or up the stairs, he just had the feeling that she was the type of person that fell up the stairs. 

“You are late!” A voice bellowed, Kyo watched as the girl stumbled over her words before bowing deeply at the grown man with the pot belly. He wondered if he should step in and take the blame, but the other part of him liked seeing that flustered face of hers.

“I’m truthfully sorry! I will get started right away!” Kei told him, her loud voice made the man step back at a bit before releasing a heavy sigh and ushered her on. She smiled before looking at him and giving him a thumb up, she was such a nerd that it hurt his soul somewhere. Kei came over to him and took off her messenger bag before handing it over to him, “Do you mind watching this? It’ll get in my way if I continue working with it.”

Kyo took the bag before nodding over in the direction of the big pot belly guy, “I will look after it, is everything okay?” He asked her and Kei smiled and nodded her head. 

“Of course! You can wait over there, I think there are some places you can sit too…Thank you …” 

“Alright and it’s no problem, go do your thing.”

Kei smiled and began to run off to the little shed that was next to the store, before turning around and waving her hands at him again, “Thank you again!”

Kyo sighed as he shook his head and looked for a place to sit. He sat on the bench he found and stretched his legs. Closing his eyes he allowed himself to relax in the sun for a bit, the sound of busy streets and people going about their day. It was surprisingly calming, Kyo couldn’t live in the country where the place was too silent and everyone knew each other.  He needed the hustle in bustle of the city, and it made everything come into perspective that he wasn’t the only one living his life. 

“Be careful now, do you have that?” the voice of the shop owner caught him off guard looking around he saw Kei with a bunch of a boards and a couple of nails in her mouth.

“I got it.” She said surprisingly well as she balance the boards in her hands

Kyo got up from the bench and stopped the girl in her tracks before grabbing a few of the wooden boards, spitting out the nails she smiled and looked up at him.

“I’ve got it!” She pouted her cheeks at him, “Don’t worry, go and sit down.”

Kyo looked down upon her, “Like hell I will and watch you hurt yourself!”

Kyo looked at her as if he was serious, but he was laughing like a mad man. Her face was turning bright red and she began to fluster. The girl couldn’t argue with him to save her life, Kyo store daggers into her eyes and finally as if she couldn’t take anymore turned down her eyes away from him and mutter a simple okay.

“….Just…Help me put them up there, you don’t have to do anything.” Kei mumbled under her breath, “But after that you got to sit down! This is my mission…”

“Yeah...Yeah…” Kyo waved her off, “I’m just going to make sure you don’t hurt yourself in the process.”

“I won’t hurt myself!”

She pouted again, obviously flustered over Kyo tease causing him to almost chuckle a bit, and maybe today would be a bit fun.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jun 17, 2014)

*Chūnin Exams|Akane*

*[Konoha General Hospital; Konohagakure]​*​
[Chūnin Exams 44, Akane's Awakens!]​


Mizuirono shakes her head and places a paw on Hatori's leg, "Don't worry, that tired story was about over anyway. Some traditions help people while others bourdon them. Honestly, you are probably the first outsider to learn of the Tribe's past to that detail. As you can suspect, not many people care to listen and there isn't much foot traffic that comes through there that stay long enough to learn much of anything." the wolf states trying to put the boy's mind at better ease. Then a thoughtful look crosses her features and she pulled that paw just under her chin. Looking to the ceiling she rubs away at her chin as if she were human.

"As far as your predatory impulses go, I guess you might can deal with them as I do. I'm still a wolf, yet I have to behave myself in these Villages least I get us in as much trouble as Akane does. Although, having these instincts can prove beneficial, it gives you sort of an edge per say. Learn to focus, concentrate on the feeling and allow it to roll off you back.  Your body will know what is important and it will filter what is irrelevant. Though, it seems that its the dragon's blood that has you connected to April, you are sharing her baser instincts. The need to feed and maybe even her skittish nature, so you'll have to overcome your notions  of wanting to eat rodents on your own." Mizuirono lightly bit her lower lip, that was likely less helpful than she wanted it to be. 


But how to you go about explaining how to control instincts that you've never had before? Her head bows as she tries to imagine her first time dealing with her own instincts. But for the life of her, that was so long ago, she was but a small pup when she was confronted with the urge to hunt and take prey for her own. Her gray eyes fill with confusion while she piled through words to stitch together that may help this boy in some form or fashion. If it weren't for him, Akane very well may have died in that forest, and that is something that she couldn't have lived with.  She needed to help this boy if she could.

"Ah say Ah no need dat!" Mizuirono's ears perk up as a nurse runs from the back. Her face was flushed with a mixture of fear and rage as a platter or trey flew after her.  "W'ere mah coat and shorts!" is yelled as another medical official runs from the E.R. "She's crazy!" is exclaimed as the on staff doctor runs pass the woman and into the lobby. Mizuirono shook her head as the man wide eyed headed in the opposite direction as the doors flew open. 

From the other side Akane appears. Her hair was let down and soaked as if they were trying to clean it. Her eyes were partly covered by her bangs and she was dressed in a Hospital gown and what looked to be nothing else as all manner of wires and leads clung to her arms and flowed over the neckline of the gown. "W'ere am Ah? W'ere de trees 'n' w'ere dat boy-o Ah was halpin'?' is asked as she turned her attention to the needles that were sticking in her arms. Pulling fingers to them she starts to yank them out allowing her crimson blood to freely flow as she raged on about where she was and why she wasn't in her clothing.

"Ms.! Your cloths are bio-hazard. They aren't good for you to wear anymore. Please calm down!" one of the nursing staff tries to explain. Akane, however, growls up until her stomach growled louder. Pausing she laid a hand on her gut and looked pitifully at the woman that was trying to make sense of the whole situation. "Ah'm 'ungry. You haf fud fo' Akane? Ah buy." The nurse's mouth fell open, was this a request? Was this the same girl that just threw a operating table through the ceiling? With a nervous hand shaking she defensively waves the girl back toward the E.R., "I-if you get back in bed, we'll bring you something to eat. Okay?" is asked. Akane's eyes lit up, "Ah understan'." turning on a heel she walks back through the doors and into the E.R. while the nurse looked at both Mizuirono and Hatori as if they had brought them the devil. 

"I do believe that Akane will be okay ..." ~


----------



## Laix (Jun 17, 2014)

_Edie Nakano_
  THE CHŪNIN EXAMS
  *PART 53*

​ Imagine you're an artist who works frequently with oil paints, a material that is notoriously difficult to eliminate from clothing. You've stained your favourite Chō Chō blouse with a mucky crimson and have spent the past three hours scrubbing away with white spirit. But then, there is finally a result - the stain is gone and you're now back to being the happy owner of a designer shirt! 

The next day, you go into your wardrobe to put that blouse on again. What greets your eyes visibly annoys you and tightens your stomach. The mucky crimson is back again, staining your best blouse meaning you're going to have to stand over the sink damaging your skin with white spirit.

Now take that metaphor and apply it to this current situation featuring Edie Nakano. The heiress is the perfect, very expensive white blouse adorned and loved by all who wish they could just have a feel. The crimson stain is Kyo Minami and he has just returned to haunt the girl barely twenty or so minutes after leaving her. Of course he was immediately committing offenses despite being within the girl's cross-hairs for just a second - he was checking out Mikoto as she strut out the building, leaving Edie looking _furious_. 

_(Disgusting rapist!) _She growled to herself, crossing her arms with pouted lips. _(He's always looking for the next catch... Such woman-hungry scum should be locked away forever and made to...)_

"Yo Princess... You..." Kyo shrugged his shoulders as he approached Edie, seemingly oblivious to why she was wearing her angry face. 

"You okay? If you don't need anything else, I would love to keep our promise to each other and get out of your hair..."

The stain had just insisted it would love to not stain expensive clothes, yet here it is staining expensive clothes. Edie couldn't even muster up the words to question such hypocritical logic.

"Stay out of each others hair? I just... I can't even with you, I really can't. If you wanted to stay out of my hair then..."

Nakano rolled her eyes and gestured outside, thinking of the mystery brunette who was parading her ass around just moments ago.

"Then why are you trying to get a peak at everything and anything that walks past with a vagina? You're so disgusting that I don't even understand how you don't repulse yourself! You should only be looking at---"

Unexpectedly her cheeks went a flustered shade of red and her eyes began to narrow. The blonde bombshell tugged at her looks with frustration, threatening to knock out her butterfly clip.

"You should... You should only be looking at future prospects, peasant! Y-You can't be forever just looking for other women to assault!"
​


----------



## Kei (Jun 17, 2014)

_
[Chunin Exams]_​
"You should... You should only be looking at future prospects, peasant! Y-You can't be forever just looking for other women to assault!"

Kyo at her for a minute was she really serious about this, and she was getting all flustered too.  He never deemed her for the type to actually care about his future investment especially when it came to women. Though there was something cute about her the way she flustered up like that made Kyo want to continue, but he knew that being sent to the hospital was going to be on his next list if he continued along the line he would if it was any other girl.

?I?m always concentrating on the future.? Kyo smiled, ?And a part of my future is having kids and settling down with someone.?

He couldn?t help himself, and if he was going to go down for something he should at least enjoy his ticket all the way into the next life.  Kyo closed the distances between him and the flustering princess and smiled as he looked down at her. 

?What about you, what about your?future prospects??? Kyo smirked, ?You are a daughter of a rich business man of course, and I bet the men he lined up for you must be the cream of the crop.?

Kyo laughed a bit before shrugging his shoulders and placing his hands in his pockets, ?Gotta have a little fun a bit princess or before you know it, you are with someone that you probably doing it because family said you have to.? Kyo sighed bringing up that in a conversation made him a bit wary of the future, the old farts haven?t said a word about him about his little fun he has, but at the same time he knew they were just waiting for him to find the one. 

?I can?t help if I find women beautiful, and if it?s beautiful it should be admired right?? He asked, ?Sorry princess but until I get hit with cupids bow, I will always?Always admire a beautiful woman??


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jun 17, 2014)

*Akane|Liquid Time*

*[Love Hotel, Fuzengakure]​*
[Looking for Kei Sili, the Misadventures of Akane in Fuzengakure]
*Liquid Time, Before the Chūnin Exams*​
A loud yawn reaches the very ceiling of the room as Akane pulled herself up lightly displacing the wolf into the warm sheets that Kei had wrapped around them. Smacking her lips and scratching her back she tries to rid her mouth of the taste of dry spit and Moon Shine that was long past the taste good stage. "W'ere?" is the question posed. She quickly realizes that she wasn't in the dorm room that Ms. Kuriyama gave her and she fired to her feet. "W'ere we at?" she asks but quickly remembered that she'd been sent on a field trip to get her out of Granny's hair. Patting her head she laughs to her self and takes in a deep, deep breath. Even through her pounding headache she picked up Kei's scent and looks to the bed that she laid the girl in the night before,  "Gud morn.." her eyes widen. the bed, it sat empty and as lonely as a buck in the middle of rutting season with no does around. 

Her mouth wide with confusion and with all the scents in the room mixing at a frightening  pace, led the young redhead to one very undeniable, at leas to her, fact. Someone had the balls to kidnap her new sister under her very nose. "Wak up  Mizuirono. We haf to find Kei. She be kidnap." {Wake up Mizuirono. We have to find Kei, she's been kidnapped.} is sated while she pulled the covers from underneath the wolf. "What!" is yelp as she found herself being spun to the carpet by a frantic Akane. "What are you talking about Akane?" is asked while Mizuirono tried to get her bearings back. But as quick as she was trying to be. Akane was pulling her mountain boots on and jabbering nonsense to herself. "Calm down Akane" is demanded as the wolf scoped the room out, "I'm sure there is a logical explanation for this." is added.

Focusing on the door, she sees that it has been locked and showed no signs of someone breaking in, "Look, the door is fine, I'm sure she just went home. I bet she was worried about her family. I mean I doubt a kidnapper would cover us up." is stated while she tried to talk logic with the redhead. Akane paused and pulled the knee of her left leg to her chest. Mizuirono had a point as she always did. But, Kei was too nice, she'd have woken them to say goodbye. She would have. Then it hit her. "!" "Dat it, dey took cher and pulled cover on us to mak luk lak she leaf on own." {That's it, they took her and pulled the covers on us to make it look like she left on her own!} is declared while she slammed a fist in to her open palm. Mizuirono shook her head, it was like trying to talk to that Ren fellow. Thickest bark this side of the Black/White Divide.

"Hey, hey AKANE! Where are you going?!" is asked after the girl while she walked out the door. "Gun ax de right ding off de bat." {Going to ask the right questions from the start.} is the simple reply as the wolf is barely able to catch the door as it closed. "Hey, wait for me!" is was too late though, the girl was already on the elevator and heading toward the lobby. "D-dammit!" is exclaimed as the wolf ran up to the polished brass doors. Her reflection showed her anger while she tried to bound up to the button as to press it. But each time she misses by a mere hair's breadth. Flustered the wolf howled while worrying about her sister that for all she knew was on a rampage over nothing. "Imitation Human Ninja Art: Beast Human Clone!" is declared. With a white cloud of smoke rolling a finger slams into the button to call the elevator back up before the wolf dropped through a secondary cloud as she undid the transformation.

_-Sometime Later_

"This is Ishikawa, Avaron with Fuzen Live Action 12 News!" a orange haired woman states.



Walking with a camera crew she approaches a man being led off in handcuffs. "Can you tell Action 12 what happened?" is asked while she shoved her microphone in his face. The man grimaced, "Yeah. Fuck off!" is replied as the Shinobi that led him pulled him away from the reporter. 

"I can answer your question."  a weak voice states. turning Izhikawa is confronted by a young girl barely clothed in anything. "An angel saved us."

_-Earlier_

Akane stomped from the Love Hotel with Mizuirono in tow,  "Wait up Akane, you have to listen to reason here!" is yelled out while Akane was still storming off. Nostrils flared she turned to the wolf, "Jus' halp meh find Kei."

"I think I can help you young lady." a voice rang from the shadows. ~


----------



## Kei (Jun 17, 2014)

_
[Liquid Time Event: Kyo& Kei]
[That Idiot...Arc]_​

Kei wiped the sweat off her head with the back of her arm, she wasn’t really use to doing this type of work, but she had to try her best. So placing another board over the huge hole she began to hammer away at the nail that was supposed to keep it together. The sound of hammering echoed in her ear louder than the city sounds, it was almost relaxing, the sound of hard work. Kei finished hammering the nail and again she felt the sun beam on her like she was singled out of the millions of people. 

“Hot?” Kyo called over to her causing the girl to look up from her work and see the boy on the roof look over her with worry, “Need me to do the rest?”

Kei shook her head, “Nope, unless you can block out the sun, I’ve got everything.” She said before returning to the boards, “You didn’t have to be up here with me….But…I appreciate it…Thanks…”

She tried her best with doing her work, but Kyo was looking at her as if enthralled with her work somehow. It felt weird for the young shrine maiden, but she didn’t have to look up to tell if he was looking at her. Kei banged on the board, but the feeling of the boy powerful gaze was a bit unnerving. She felt herself look upwards to him, but as soon as she saw him lips she looked back down, she should be working not looking at the boy, he was such a distraction. 

Kei banged harder on the nail, she had to concentrate and focus, she had to continue on because she had tons of other things she needed to do. She wouldn’t be able to do them, if she was focusing on crazy things like the boy in front of her. 

“Why did you take so many missions?” Kyo asked, as he rustled through her bag, “…Like yeah they are low ranked, but don’t you think you need a break?”

Kei moved her hair from her eyes as she placed another board down, “Because it is the least I can do, I can’t go out on the frontline like you do, so I want to help out the best I can…” Kei smiled as she thought about all the missions that she signed up for. “If that means doing small jobs here and there, I don’t mind, I’m being helpful…”

“Kind of silly huh?” Kei looked up and grinned at the boy, but instead of that cocky look he always gave her or the teasing one. Kyo was genuinely smiling at her, a warm one that was relaxed something even caused her to turn back down. 

“Not at all…”

Kyo said gently causing the girl to get flustered, and when she got flustered the hammer didn’t land on the nail, but on her thumb. 

“Ah!” Kei grabbed her thumb and placed it in her mouth, and Kyo instantly took her finger and shook his head. 

“Really...I told you so…” 

It was weird how Kyo could be so cute, but at the same put his mouth in his foot in the next sentence. Maybe that was why girls liked the head, he was cute and stupid all at the same time. Though that didn't even make sense to Kei as the boy got up and jumped off the roof.

“I’ll grab the first aid kit.”


----------



## Chronos (Jun 17, 2014)

*??? l Unknown l Unknown l The First Step to Enduring Chaos*

And here stands the man whom seems to desire to usher the world into disparity. There laid the masquerade alongside a fellow of equal stature, he indeed had managed to exude his presence, make himself know. The first step to greater chaos. Land unknown, only the enigma of shadows veiled this area. The man whom dressed much like those ANBU black ops shinobi, a mask of equal design rested upon his mien, eyes followed as this Maestro sat upon his large leather seat, the room soon lit at the sound of his finger snapping, the embellishment of the room design that ranged, between highly decorated laps, to expensive large painting hung into a crimson colored wall. Pillar at the center holding the crystal ceiling with the moonlight gleam which herald his presence. This ANBU stood silent, arms crossed minding his own thoughts. The sound of the Maestro's body digging deeper into the leather chair, before he released his breath and began to star beyond the glass to the flames he had produced. The view now seemed like a candle that lit at the very far distance of a church's alter. Seemingly it could be told if it was either spreading or being contained. But the thought of the lives that had screamed for mercy at the face of agony pleased him so. Such sadistic mindset was almost relaxing to him, it was much like the breeze of a summers morning. 

It exalted an air of tranquility. Something he appreciated greatly. And why not? He thought. Chaos is nature, if not for it we would be doomed. To understand chaos, one must succumb to it's inner, most trust thoughts. Humanity has been living a lie far too long, far too constant. It was about time that he measured up, and showed the world what he was truly-- what they were truly capable of. Which such the Guild of Velvet Dragon was among the few whom seem blinded by their capabilities of causing chaos. The Ivery's were much more aware of it, however. Yet they hide their means behind some incomprehensible means of justice. Fools the lot, but this was simply the world ushering their own demise among hypocrisy. 

Justice was a lie. It was scarce. It held meaning dependent of whom held it. To some death is justified, to others apologies. To other the mean of treason could be just, to many the act of kindness. And all blinded by a truth so visible, yet so transparent. The selfishness of their own actions... Justice is molded to the persons bias. There's no justice, some think following their constant family traditions is just, and they are slaves to their own moral code. Their have no true freedom. The love that these people hold is simply a idiotic claim. Something so blindly enriched by their grand scheme of conveyed ignorance. Such a world of imperfection needs cleansing. The misanthropy he held was almost alluring, but at the same time, it would cause, and had, the death of many. 

"Have you finished your thought process, Ringmaster?"

The voice of the ANBU man reached his hears. No he wasn't quite done, but these thought were so constant they grew dull. They had no other meaning if his actions didn't fully portrayed them. Although his actions today were merely a step closer to his goal, it really didn't help him advance, it merely helped him pass the time. It simply caused him to feel a little bit better about not only himself, but about the lives he had taken. But neither here nor there, he turned his head towards this voice and said.

"I was in the middle of a thought. I suppose you and I share the same goal in life, in which we desire to see a world, or more so, a specific goal of our world, to have a chance of views. Of course, I among many only which to see people understand chaos. You on the other hand, with such dull dressing etiquette, do not truly hold chaos true. Yet you are to help me spread it around the world, to all whom do not dare endorse it."

The ANBU simply glanced at his direction before his eyes closed beneath the dark of this mask. Arms crossed and as composed as he originally was he kept to his silence as he awaited for the so called, Ringmaster to finish his lecture. Of course he spoke and said that he was thinking, so now his thought were loud, expressive and most of all there embellished his own thoughts. This man awaited no answer, but it was evident that he needed one. And so he heard carefully.

"So I question why would I, of all, be bothered with a man whom seemed only interested in his own ambition, you may ask? Well, truly I wish nothing more but chaos. And you held the burning passion of truth and justice at your hand correct? No. You aren't like the rest. You accepted that boiling mass of hatred surging through your core, and with it killed the beloved whom so betrayed your trust to another man. Or was it several? I forget." 

"Where are you heading with this, Ringmaster."

He turned his seat towards this ANBU, and speaks with his nonchalant tone of voice as he had from the start. Not an ounce of fear in his voice, not an ounce or mercy. But the sadistic churns of a man simply playing with the emotions of a creature, a toy of his, so that he'd be reminded of his nature. Accustomed to this, the man had found peace a midst this chaotic blithe. It requires darkness to sleep, and so this man had found his inner tranquility. The pain that once haunted him settled, and no guilt imparted in his soul. He found what truly held meaning to him, and it was not happiness, but subtlety of life. Tranquility was true happiness.

"I mean, my dear ANBU, is that I have known you for over a decade. I have gave you freedom and you have denounced your name and former life to become the man you are today. So I ask of you to do the same to another."

"I see. So through the methods you have imparted upon me, you would have me search the world for he who's darkness leads him to chaos? No, better so. You would have me search for someone who searched chaos as a means to end suffering."

"Indeed! However, there are many people who have chaos. But all of those are simple, arrogant. They cannot fathom chaos, they simply use it much like a child who takes the gun from his fathers bench. He doesn't know anything about wielding it properly, nor does he know it's true purpose. But with it, he knows, after firing the fist shot, of its great potential."

"Agreed. Now, where would you have me search."

"That is left up to you. Do not tell me of your adventures. You will find a boy or girl of still young age. Of potential no less. Not only in arts of chaos, but of combat as well. See that you give him a name, and make him renounce his true existence. Convince him and bring him to me. Soon please. There's not much time to wait."

"Understood, Ringmaster."

"Good, now run along Quer. We need this pronto."


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 18, 2014)

*Uchiha Akaya [Chunin exam interim]*

_*S-rank mission: Welcome to reality *​_
"That is what is going on, Akaya-kun. Hokage-sama has ordered explicitly that YOU must go in this mission."Ryoga-sama?s voice was monotone as always. As you can guess the reason for me to be in his office, even though we?re in the middle of the night and in preparations for the next stage of the chunin exams, is because Uchiha Rakiyo-sama, the Hokage, has requested me for this mission no matter what. I look at the man before me with disbelief after checking on the few details given to me.

"Is Hokage-sama for real?"I asked while frowning, is he crazy? Did Rakiyo-sama just got a screw loose? This kind of thing is just too much specially for the moment the village is going through, there?s no way that the clan leaders and parents of those who do not belong to a clan would allow this."I know it is a drastic measure but it?s the best course of action in this very moment. We?re worried that this may affect the performance of our participants in the chunin exams but that is why you are going, to support those as young as you as much as possible."Those were his words, and once again, it was easier said than done. This was a first for me too, at least a first in such a wide scale mission."I must ask,  do the families and clan leaders agree with this?"it was an obliged question, whoever had a bit of common sense would know that sending greenhorns to this kind of mission would have a great impact on them, and well, they are family no matter what.

"It?s fine, Hokage-sama is currently holding a meeting with all of them. Remember that not only the regular genins are kids like yourself."so he is trying to win a sign on a paper for this? And I know that already, there are also people in the ANBU squads that haven?t gone through something this big nor even know about this kind of missions. Still skimming through the papers, it is then that I find this man?s signature and the name of someone I know very well. 

"You even gave green light for the princess to take part..."I said more in a whisper than anything; after what happened in the forest of death, I have met her only once and she was actually trying to avoid me, guess it is natural...probably it is for the best. "That?s right. You demonstrated during the second exam that Manami still lacked the spine to be a real leader and shinobi even though she has the necesary battling skills and talent; I think this mission will make her understand what this world is about so she can make a decision. Your words affected her more than you think, Akaya-kun."The last comment wasn?t needed, I understand perfectly what I wanted to accomplish when I spoke that trash to her back then. However this actually pisses me off, sending her to this shit...Can?t you understand that in this very moment I can not protect her?! And even more from something like this!

"Well, that is everything. More details will be given to you by the leader of your squad."he told me that and immediately made a gesture so i could leave. Placing the mask to cover my face, i still have my own doubts about this thing. As I advance towards the meeting with my team, I keep going through the same questions over and over. Is this really the best course of action? Is this necessary? Regardless of the reasons, the fact that I will accomplish this mission no matter what won?t change, but that doesn?t mean that I can just accept this kind of orders with such ease as I have been doing so far. I reach the gate of the village in a few minutes and standing there, already waiting for me, I can see two ANBU: one with a wolf mask and the other one with a hawk mask. Those clearly are Takao-san and Kaito-senpai. By the way, the reason the Uchiha is accompanying us is because the captain odf my team, Sawahisa Mamoru, is recovering in the hospital; apparently Akabane Rauji?s visit wasn?t just for vacations either.


"The little cub arrived at last."

"Good that you?re finally here. I assume Ryoga-sama told you the premise for this mission?"is what the man with the hawk maske questioned as I only nod confirming his thoughts."Fine, we are going right now towards the place. We are departing first and will make a survey of the area in the remote case any sort of disturbance may appear. The rest of the people involved should arrive to the place by tomorrow?s night." he explained and we instantly began to move.

As we moved I was still kind of doubtful, something that both my senpai here noticed almost instantly."Don?t think too much over this. You should know very well Hokage-sama wouldn?t order this if it weren?t the only way of action at this point."listening to his words I nod trying to convince myself of that as well; it is then that Takao-san?s voice reaches me, spouting something I couldn?t beleieve at first."By the way, lynx."he called my code name"I was appointed a sthe official leader of this mission, however, Hokage-sama gave me an explicit order: LEAVE THE CAPTAIN ROLE OF THIS MISSION TO AKAYA AND YOU TWO JUST ACT AS SUPPORT."


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jun 18, 2014)

*Chūnin Exams|Zansatsu*

*[Forest of Death,  Konohagakure]​*​

[Chūnin Exams 45: Sick is a Matter of Interpretation]​
_?The rudiments have always been misinterpreted during history, despite the good intentions of many disciples who's faithful belief was strong and unswayed. Most leaders interpret the old words to their advantage in the attempt of gaining leadership and power over those unfortunate enough to fall under their maliciousness and manipulative ways. This misuse of trust will forever stain the pages of history, echoing the exploitation and the frailty of decent men carried away by nurtured rancour.? _
- Epica, Seif Al Din​

Satoshi rolled a lip and threw the box of various pills into the air. "Sick?"is asked. "The only sick people here are you and the Nun, Zellous." is added as the pill box fell back into his hand. Shaking it lightly he again allows a dark, bloody smile cross his lips. "This world isn't as complex as you lot of morons want it to be. It's a very dark, simple world. Neither black or white but a muddled shade of gray. People in general are no more than mere animals with intellect and an unrivaled need be on top of the food chain." Satoshi chuckled as he folded his arms over his chest. Pulling his head to the side he keeps his eyes locked with the silver haired Genin and spat  wad of blood to the forest floor.

"Look around you if you have any doubts about what I'm saying, look what man has done now and in the past. Do the wolves round their young up and pit them against the foxes or the bears in a test to see who is the best? Do the badgers and the geese kill for the sheer pleasure of killing? Do the ox and the sheep put a chip on their shoulder? Do they hold grievances for long periods of time? You know humans are the only animal on the planet that will kill for game and not out of a necessity to live. We kill one another for no other reason than we can. We put young people through schools and programs to make them killers. Look to your books, at the atrocities committed just because that person doesn't look like us or hold our values or customs.

And when people try to leave the life, they are branded traitors and killed." is stated, seemed that the boy was on another of his long winded speeches while he rolled the case of pills in his hand, "Then there is the medical field, they are the ones charged with our protection. For keeping us healthy, yet looking back on it you have people that will take that trust and twist it to something evil, Orochimaru is an excellent example of science gone wrong." is stated. While it was true that Satoshi spoke of the Sanin from so long ago, he was more jabbing at the catastrophe back on Spoon Island and even contemplated telling the boy that all the people that he loved and held dear were dead. Only a handful of people lived through what Zyana's mother did and the boy's immediate family wasn't among that lucky group. 

"No Zell, human nature is far removed from the simple world that you and the Nun inhabit. The laws of the land are more simple than what is right or wrong. One man's war crimes is another's accolades. Just think what would the world be like if Madara won when he fought Hashirama in the Valley of the End. Would I even be getting to lecture you? Would there have ever been the Great Ninja Wars that echoed in their shadows? 

Regardless I suppose, the point is human nature is the strong cull the weak. That is what these Exams are for. To weed out those not fit to be Ninja. I just help the process along in a creative sense. You saving that Kunoichi and the Nun saving you is the sick twist on Humanity. There is no room in a simple world for delusions of right and wrong boy. So as I said, it is you whom are the sick one. But you want to know the true irony? I wasn't going to kill that girl. No, I was going to let her live with the reminder of how cruel life is carved into her stomach. Then you had to get involved, you are the reason the lady dying next to you is, well dying in the first place. But I digress." is stated. 

" Yea you do that. The problem with people like you is that you think just because something is wrong it gives you a license to be an even crappier person. It's just the flow of the world, right? Is that how you justify it, or are you so far gone that you don't see the problem with being a homicidal maniac?

The mounting anger in his voice was obvious, but Satoshi suspected it was not just with the ethical quagmire he was subjecting young Zell to, it was also because of the boy's own weakness. Had he not fallen prey to the poison due to being too audacious in his assault, if he were slightly stronger, slightly faster, slightly better none of this might be happening right now. With a head of steam building and the situation reaching a head though, instead of interrupting Satoshi decided to let Zell's rancor go unchecked. Maybe now he would become more man than boy.

"You know they tell us people like you exist. Hell some people probably admire the kind of immoral self indulgence you personify. The thing is my entire life has been about not really caring and accepting things the way they are. I'm not going to be that way anymore. I don't accept your view of human nature, I'll be better than that. I'm going to be the one to cut the cancer of darkness from your heart. And when that happens you're going to have to live with everything you've done. "

Clearing his throat he taps the nonexistent watch on his wrist, ""You've let me eat almost two minutes off the clock and ate another minute yourself. Kill the girl or watch the nun die, regardless blood will be on your hands boy. Which in the end is the point. 

The choice is yours to who's blood it its though, your would be savior or a girl you've never...

ARGH!"​
The Black Dust Clone explodes from one Water Bullet as another shot the box from the puppeteer's hand.  "I've.. I've had about enough of your incessant talking, Water Prison Jutsu!" from the blurred lines of a Body Flicker the Mist Kunoichi is to Satoshi's left with a hand stretched to her side, almost instantly a dome of water surrounds the white haired boy cutting him off from the rest of the world. With the connections between master and slave severed Doru's battered form falls back to the ground. A kick from the girl sends the box of pills twisting toward Zell, "Think of it as a thanks for saving me." is stated with her eyes narrowing on her prisoner. A vile spun between her fingers. "Let's talk real irony." is stated as she pulled it open with her teeth. Then with little hesitation she slammed it's mouth into the dome and allowed it's contents to mix with the water as she concentrated it around the boy. ~


----------



## Olivia (Jun 18, 2014)

*Kirisaki Shinkō*
*Chunin Exams**: Finale

*The  boy hadn't come to a clear decision, not wanting to kill either women,  but the true answer seemed to appear in front of him. Almost as if he  were in shock, the silver-haired boy barley reacted in time to grab the  falling medical supplies thrown at him while the Kirigakure shinobi  encased the puppeteer in dome of water. With quick reflexes the boy  managed to find the red pill which Satoshi had so generously gave them  intel on. He knew this had to be the truth however, because if Satoshi's  deal were genuine then that would mean he couldn't be lying about the  blood pill.

Turning  to Kirisaki who lay in his clones' arms, he pried open her mouth and  stuck the small red ball inside. When it touched her tongue it instantly  dissolved and went down her throat.  Almost instantly, a rush of blood  coursed through her veins, pumping through her heart and out her wounds.  With this new surge of liquid inside of her body, she woke up in an  almost panicked state. Her eyes darted to where she was feeling intense  pain, and all she could see was blood pouring out of her wounds.  Kirisaki wanted to vomit, but held it in not wanting to make anymore of a  mess. She simply shut her eyes and glared at Zell. 

"Can I assume you helped me? Thank you...but..."

Kirisaki  coughed as blood came roaring out of her throat and over her mouth.  Even though she was surging with blood now it didn't mean that it would  last. Especially with the amount she was loosing every second.  Staggering to her feat Kirisaki took a deep breath and created a needle  and thread very cautiously.  After struggling for a bit she finally made  it take form and brought it to her most intense wound. Grimacing, she  laced it as closed as possible, to minimalize the bleeding.  Kirisaki  knew that she had some internal bleeding, but there was nothing she  could do about that, there wasn't a medical shinobi nearby, and she  didn't have the byakugan to see what needed to be fixed inside of her,  so there was no use in even trying. Stitching some of her lesser wounds  on her arms and legs, she finally decided that that was as good as it  would get.

"I'm glad you're able to stand and fix yourself, but we should really get out of here."

After  hearing those words I had finally noticed. We were still in the forest,  and still with that white-haired puppeteer. An innate rage filled  inside of me as I thought about what tortures he brought to Zell, did to  myself...Who knows what he has done in the past. But what calmed me was  that he was separated from us, in a sphere of water created by a girl  that had been seemingly knocked nearby. Assuming she was here to save us  from this vile man then I figured we shouldn't stay here much longer  thus making her effort a waste. I went to turn to Zell for when I  noticed a flicker in the corner of my eye, it had been a hand movement  from Satoshi in the water prison. He could still move inside of there?  The women yelled:

"He's moving the puppet!"

Maybe it was my unadjusted eyes or maybe I simply couldn't keep up, but in a flicker Zell had jumped toward the puppet, bringing his fist in a downward hammering motion he throttled the puppet into the thicket. My  eyes followed Zell's as he didn't look at the puppet, he stared at its  master, mocking him as he cocked back his fist once more. He rose to the  air once more and brought his fist down shouting the name of his  attack. In a haze of madness and triumph the silver haired boy continued  to pummel the puppet.The protruding blades cut his knuckles, nuts and bolts littered the forest floor, but as soon as he was finished the puppet wasn't even recognizable. It had been a pile of wood with the blades bent inward, the blades concaving into the rest of the steel protrusion. Zell took one more look at Satoshi before kicking his puppet to the side.

"Human nature, right?"

Zell  turned his attention to the girl from Kirikagure, he was relieved that  she had stepped in and been the deciding factor in this conflict. He  didn't really seem to know what to say to her, so there was a bit of an  awkward pause.

We'll  come back for you, but I need to get her to a doctor, Kirisaki is still  in pretty bad shape. Just keep him submerged."

I  was sort of glad that I could be around someone like him. Even in a  desperate situation like this he was still thinking of others. If I had  been with someone else would they stick their neck out for me? Even when  their own lives were in danger? It was clear that my body was worse for  wear, but he probably needed to be checked up by a medical shinobi too.  I coughed slightly, but not as ferociously as before, I placed a hand  below my now closed wound, and could feel some swelling. Was it because  of internal bleeding? Like Zell said we had no time to lose, we had to  go find a doctor. I looked back at the triumphant Zell who had just  obliterated the puppet, but before I could congratulate him on doing so  my knees buckled and I fell to the forestry ground. With a half baked  smile I turned towards Zell as I asked:

"Maybe I can't stand...You're not in too great of shape either, but do you-"

Before  finishing my sentence Zell picked me up, much like his clone was  holding me earlier. I remembered back to the brown haired girl, and how I  thought that in this line of work there was no one that you could  trust, that everyone one day might turn their back on you and then stab  yours. But I felt different with Zell, he was someone that risked his  life to save mine, and no one does that for people they want to, or even  think of, betraying.

"Let's not look a gift horse in the mouth. I'll get us out of here fast.  I'm sorry I let you down. Because I couldn't handle that guy by myself  we couldn't get the flag."

 I  closed my eyes, knowing I was in the arms of someone I trusted. With a  deep breath Zell pushed off his back leg and darted away into the  forest.

--------------​


----------



## Olivia (Jun 18, 2014)

As  the water and poison brewed inside the dome  Satoshi remained still. He  dared not breath in as he would suffocate  and gain the toxic material in  his veins. Well that wasn't entirely  true, with any open wounds the  poison would move through rather easily  through his body, but with them  being of his own concoction he would  easily just apply the antidote and  break the poison down before it can  do any real damage. But the real  problem was finding the opportunity to  get out. This girl was watching  his every movement, and she would be  able to stop or deflect any tricks  he may attempt to use to escape.

But  it did infuriate him a little bit.  Watching as his two guinea pigs are  restoring their strength, running  off to escape his experiments. This  was the first time he had ever seen  someone defy his end goals, which  did actually intrigue him a little  bit. This did not go his way in the  end, or at least the desired  results weren't represented. To him these  two were an anomaly, humans  who were almost immune to him, and that  inspired him. He decided that  he would let them live, to observe them,  to see how they live their  lives, find their weak points, and then at  that moment he would strike.  He would first rip everything that is  precious to them, and then rip  everything they know and their very being  from their own flesh and  bones. There was only one goal now, some day,  they will die by his  hands.

But  then it was when he decided to try it. He  flicked his hand to move the  remains of Doru for when the Kirigakure  yelled to the two, and Zell with  his gate activated jumped and crashed  onto the puppet, repeatedly  destroying what had been left. Truly there  was no more use of these  chunks of wood, it would have to be completely  remade, but that wasn't  the problem. Satoshi's fears were correct, she  was keeping watch of his  every move, so he wouldn't be able to escape  that easily. But he knew  there was going to be an opening, she was a  human and humans are flawed,  that is why he knew he could escape this  situation. 

Finally  he had found his opportunity. The girl  quickly diverted her attention  to witness Zell carrying Kirisaki off  into the woods, and as soon as she  had looked away Satoshi flicked his  right ring finger, causing the  small remains of Doru's left leg to  explode into a cloud of purple  smoke. As soon as it had enveloped the  area the water dome started to  get shaky, as the girl covered her  mouth. But it was obvious that she  had breathed in the poison as the  water sphere was losing its form. Soon  enough it broke apart, causing  Satoshi to land onto the ground. With a  devilish smile he dashed to  where the remaining five antidotes had lay.  He picked one up and stuck  it into his arm, and pushed it down with  force. The liquid completely  invaded his vein, and he could feel his  body feeling better already.

Picking  up the other four antidotes he glanced  over at the Kirigakure shinobi  who was covering her mouth with her  sleeve. He knew it had been his  chance to break her down though, much  like he wanted to do before that  impudent Zell had interfered.  Showcasing the four remaining syringes he  said coyly, 

"Weren't  you trained to  always keep your eye on the target? It's a basic shinobi  principle and  one that can save your life. If you don't apply your  shinobi rules to  battle then you will die one day, well that day is  going to be today of  course. In truth I wasn't going to kill you  brutally today, I was just  going to torture you to see what kind of  blood curling screams and  moans you would make, but I have a change in  plans. I lost two of my  precious targets as they just escaped, and I  need something to make up  for that."

"What  that purple cloud of smoke was had been  an old poison I made. It simply  dulls the targets movements and spreads  throughout the bloodstream. As  it circulates it shuts down each organ  it passes through. But here's the  unique thing though, it doesn't shut  down the brain or the heart, it  just slows down their effects, so have  no worries your death won't be a  quick one. As for a antidote, well  these here are my universal antidotes  which can cure any poisons I've  made up until now. Of course I only  have four left so if anything were  to happen to them then that'd be too  bad."

Satoshi  made eye contact with the Kirigakure  shinobi, but it was clear as day  that she was just putting up will  power at this point. Her eyelids kept  closing rapidly and her knees  were shaking. Before long she buckled  under her own weight and fell to  the forestry ground. She looked eagerly  at the syringes that Satoshi  held in his hand. But with a devilish  smile he widened his hand to  allow the syringes to fall to the floor,  and with one quick movement he  brought his heel into the vials, breaking  them and allowing the  antidotes to be absorbed into the ground.  Satoshi's face radiated with  pleasure as the Kirigakure shinobi's sunk  into despair. 

"That's the face I wanted to see."

Knowing  just how he wanted to torture her  before her inevitable demise, he  walked over to the broken puppets  corpse and pried a blade from it's  mangled body. It was slightly  damaged and chipped near the center, but  the crocked end would serve  nicely. Satoshi snapped his head towards the  women, who stretched her  arm out, almost as if she was planning to drag  herself away. Shaking  his head, he paced towards the broken willed  women, knelling down near  her weakened body. With a sadistic smile  Satoshi gashed the blade  through her arm, almost as if he were pealing  an apple. Tearing through  her arm he ripped up her skin as blood burst  out from the newly  created wound, and her blood filled screams filled  the woodlands~
​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jun 18, 2014)

*Ren Houki*

The television recording wasn't nearly as useful as he thought or hoped that it would be. The video was informative during certain segments, but for the most part, everything was focused on Edie Nakano most of the time. Ren sipped at his tea and dipped his head into his hand. "Come on, move _on_ already. I'm trying to gather information, not watch some messed up forest romcom." Said Ren, the fingers of his left hand impatiently tapping at it's armrest. What on Earth was that girl doing? The Kyo character she met earlier seemed interesting; strong and respectable, if a little braggadocios.

Their fight had been promising. Edie was better than Ren had initially expected?that downward axe kick was something he would need to watch out for if they fought, and he still hadn't found a weakness in her regeneration yet. Kyo, unsurprisingly, was a less down to earth fighter than the Konoha shinobi and seemed more reliant on his speed and cutting ability. Slower than Ren, but still someone to watch out for, especially considering how he somehow mangled up Edie. But then the fighting stopped, and the next time it panned to them, they were in some kind of hotsprings having an argument.



> _"Look at what you've done!!" Edie covered her chest as the result of water on a white shirt was taking effect. "I'm ruined! I can't compete a chūnin exam like this! I'm going to *KILL YOU*!!!"_​



Ren rolled back his head, giving a loud irritated groan. "Shut the fuck up and fight already!" He shouted, bringing his body back forward so that he won't fall backwards. He got up early in the morning for _this_?



> _"Look, my hands are up here!" He raised his hands above his head, stretching out the rest of his body. "I won't touch you, because right about now... I really need you."_​



He pressed his index fingers to the temples at the side of his head, lightly rubbing them. "I swear to god, I'm going to kill myself," muttered the irate shinobi. Among other things, he also wished that the camera would stop panning in on the Nakano's assets; they were incredibly distracting. Or would have been, if there was anything worth watching or paying attention to.

---​
Eventually, the goddess of fortune seemingly took pity on the Houki, allowing the channel for the first time in a good two hours to flicker to another contestant. This one was familiar. In fact, Ren had already encountered him a while ago. Once when he was training, and another time during that beach party. The other two he was fighting at the time, however, he didn't recognize. In fact, he was pretty sure that they weren't even there during the written exam.

With a face of keen interest, he leaned forward to examine it in closer detail. _"Interesting... there were other intruders beside that old man?"_ He thought to himself. Much like Ogama, they seemed very competent. Or at least, enough to heavily pressure Akaya, who was quite skilled himself. In fact, this was a fairly interesting to fight, and it was only through this that Ren realized just how much he had been restraining himself back when they sparred.

_"He acts like an idiot, but seems quite intelligent. He's definitely not slow, either, and his stamina is ridiculous. How is he fighting for this long while using katon ninjutsu like that?_



> _"I will say it straight, Konoha is not a place for you. I can see it just by your way of fighting, they have turned you into a hound dog. What?s the point of becoming an assassin for the sake of their pitiful goals? Come with us, Uchiha."_



Ren raised his eyebrow. These people either had balls of steel or were really dumb, to not realize that they were announcing all of this on national television. However, after that moment, everything seemed to escalate. Akane Hyūga joined in and the three of them renewed a fresh counter-attack on the duo. After that, however, the channel flickered again.

---​
A new area, with two new shinobi, with the film rolling onto them just as one of them brought a powerful fist into the other one's body, sending him flying into the nearest tree with burning force. As the camera panned in, Ren began to be able to make out more distinctive details. The one who delivered the cross was a tall, muscular shinobi with a powerful athletic build and long, unkempt silver hair. 

Ren's mouth curbed upwards in a slight twitch. "Ku... kuhahahaha, oh god, did he say 'Super Man Punch'?"  Like a hammer beating down on a piece of glass, his willpower shattered, and he burst out laughing. However, the moment of frivolous enjoyment ended soon after the cloud from the impact dispersed, a familiar voice coming forth from the shadows.



> _?It was a very good punch, very similar to the Ōkashō technique, but lacking the same level of razor sharp control. This was much more gritty and violent. I?ll have to remember this variation of it. Stupid name though. Superman Punch? Really, kid??_



Satoshi, the puppeteer he had encountered in Fuzengakure and by far the deadliest opponent he'd encountered up until that point. But at the word 'kid', Ren began sniggering again. "... pfft. The guy looks like he's 13 and still calls him kid." He reached for his popcorn, dipping a hand in. This looked like it would be the most exciting thing he'd seen yet.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 18, 2014)

*Uchiha Akaya [Chunin exam interim]*

_*S-rank mission: Welcome to reality *​_
"So how was it on your side?"Takao-san asks as soon as we three gather in the place we found would be perfect for the meeting we?re holding before the mission; what we were doing until a few minutes ago was to pull a survey looking for enemies, people or objects, anything that may pose some sort of threat or disturbance for tonight?s mission. If you wonder, it took us twelve hours to reach this place, so I assume ther rest of shinobi allowed to come to this crazy ass "event" should be already in their way towards here.Taking my mask off I answer to my current leader?s question"Nothing was found on my side, everything seems to be just as we expected, the mission should go smoothly at this rate."is what I said while looking at him. Takao-san just nodded and then fixed his gaze on Kaito-senpai"The same here, there should be no problem...unless _they_ are the ones causing troubles."he has a good point, hopefully no one will be stupid enough to refuse the mission. 

"That?s good, but that matter is Akaya-kun?s to solve."and there you go again asshole, I still can?t believe Hokage-sama appointed me to take the role of captain for this kind of thing. I mean, will it be alright? I?m still a genin and even though I will be wearing my ANBU mask and uniform all the time, I can?t be completely sure that everything will go as planned"So little cub, are you ready?"the Inuzuka guy asked but it?s quite obvious that I am not just yet, there are many facts to take in account for this kind of mission, and most of them involve the people taking part in it.

"Senpai, may I ask how many people are supposed to accompany us?"I throw the question so I can start to make the plan; this is a wide scale one and there?s no way there will be only four or five"I assume, by what I was told, a full platoon of at least fifty people most of them genin and chunin between twelve and twenty years old. Some are just your regular genins, some others are prospects for the ANBU Black Ops and the rest are shinobi that recently joined the ANBU squads."great make things harder by giving me tens of people to command and to top it of different ages, this will be a real pain."I see, then I wonder if it would be convenient to split into two or three groups.As I see it, for the prospects and the elements taht joined recently, this is some sort of exam, however..."I say starting to think of solutions and ways to handle this although i don?t have a fullfledged plan. The truth is that this mission is retardedly easy, even those twelve year old genin have the skills to do this however the problem lies somewhere else. Is their will strong enough to accept this and accomplish the task imposed to them? Yeah, the real struggle will be inside of themselves."Takao-san in case a _special group_ appears, I may leave them to you."

"What about we rest for a couple of hours and survey the area again?"nodding at wolf?s opinion, we did so. I do wonder what this will bring for me and for whoever attends to this place.


----------



## Kei (Jun 18, 2014)

​_[Liquid Time Event: Kyo& Kei]
[That Idiot...Arc]​_

It was definitely an experience hanging out with the shrine maiden, twenty missions, and twenty low rank missions that she put herself through, and she smiled and laugh the whole time. Even when she was really tired, she didn?t show it when she went to her next job, almost like she would tap into new energy when she met a new face. That smiling face of hers bothered him, and it gave him the same feeling of rubbing up against something unnaturally soft or something unnaturally cold. If anything while spending time with her, he grew to be annoyed by that smile of hers.

?Kyo, are you hungry?? Kei soft voice knocked him out of his thoughts, when he looked up the shrine maiden smiled at him with that same smile she gave others. Kyo looked at her for a minute, was this her true smile? Was this how she smiled every day? It felt so weird and out of place. ?Kyo?.Are you okay??

She finally frowned at him as she neared him, ??Are you tired do you want to sit down??

?No I?m okay, but the important question, are you okay?? He asked her, the shrine maiden smiled weakly but then she smiled widen as she shook her head. That weak smile of hers, the way she didn?t know whether to smile at him or frown, Kyo was okay with that, but the other one. That wide smile of hers gave him that itchy feeling. He wanted to tell her to stop, he didn?t like that smile of hers, but who was he to her? He couldn?t tell her that the smile she used to greet people felt fake.

However, he still hated it?

?I?m fine!? She said as if she offended her or something, but she didn?t hit him, she didn?t do anything but smile. Kei looked up at him, her big amber colored eyes seemed deeper, deeper than any dark sea he could imagine, but she said she was fine but he knew that she was lying. Although, again who was he to tell her that she should just trust him and tell him if she was tired or sleepy, or even hungry. He wouldn?t think any less of her or anything close to that nature.

Kei smile changed into something not as wide, but almost warmer than the one she was giving him. ?Kyo?I?m fine?.? She said softly almost warmly towards him. As if that simple eye contact they had she was able to figure out what was bothering him.

?Whatever?.If you pass out somewhere, I?m dragging your ass all the way back by the legs?? Kyo said turning away from her, her eyes were darker and deeper amber than what was let on to believe, ?Are there anymore missions??

Kei stretched her body as she turned back around, ?Nope, I?m done for today~? She said, Kyo could tell that she despite her stretches she had hurt another place other than her thumb, but for how long? Was it when she fell from the tree trying to find a cat, or when they wrestled the pigs back in their pins? Why didn?t she say anything?

?Though it?s still so bright out?.? Kei said taking note of the time, ??.I thought I wouldn?t be done until late in the afternoon??

She turned back around and smiled at him, not the one that rubbed him the wrong way, ??Thank you again?Kyo?? She said for the fiftieth time today, ?I appreciate it?.?

Her voice was so warm and filled with kindness that the sweetness made him sick. If she wanted to play that round about manner, he could play the same game but better.

?Come with me?.Somewhere.? Kyo told her, ?I need your help with something??


----------



## Olivia (Jun 18, 2014)

*Kirisaki Shinkō
The Pit of Despair*

I finally jumped out of my hospital bed, which  had been coated with blankets that were white as snow. Thanks to Zell's  efforts and quick actions he got me to a medical team fast enough to  save my life. That was three days ago. I had slept a whole lot, but I  was forced to stay in the hospital due to my injuries. Luckily today was  the day of my release, so I was free to go where I wanted.

It's not like I had many choices though, not a whole lot of places for  me to go. I decided it would   be best  to visit the church. I  felt bad  because I hadn't visited in   almost a  week due to the exams,  but it  was necessary because of how   tough the  exams had been and the  stress  that was placed on me. But now I   could  relax and release any   thoughts causing my mind turmoil.

Upon entering the Church's  large doors I ran into Kira Yoshikage, the     head priest of the church. I  bowed to him and contemplated what I     should say. I hadn't visited in a  while and it was required of me to     keep in touch and give my prayers if I  were in the village. I looked     down in shame, as the blonde haired man  seemingly recited:

"Congratulations. I heard you did well in the exams."

I  looked up almost blushingly. So he had been keeping tabs on me this      whole time? It was nice to see that I had someone looking after me      through this whole ordeal. I didn't want to push the subject of the      actual exams any longer though, as I had almost my fill on the thing.      Instead, I wanted to ask him a question that's been bugging me.

"In  the exams, I   encountered two people which left a significant impact on me. A brown   haired girl, I don't know her nameIt was in the forest and we  were   enemies. Normally I try to make a   positive acquaintance with  people,   but with her it was different"

I stopped  myself, I couldn't believe I was admitting to this. It felt     like a dream  that happened forever ago, but the thought had still  been    pressed into  my mind like it was just earlier today. I took a  deep    breath, as I  continued to say:

"I  tried to scare   her. On purpose. I attempted fuel her   with fear, not because she was   my  enemy, but because I felt it was   another way to kill my boredom. I   did  it because it was fun."

I spat out. I couldn't  believe that this had happened, I couldn't     believe that I was actually  saying this. I had no idea what had gotten     into me to do that, and I  didn't want to pursue it any farther. It   was  a  horrid memory, one that I  was not proud of, but also one that   could   not go away.

"I  don't know why I acted that way. I'm so     ashamed of myself, thinking  that scaring her, causing her mental fear     had been a easy way to get  enjoyment. But what I'm most scared ofis     that I did get enjoyment out  of it. It was a spectacle for my mind,   and   I almost felt like she  deserved it for no reason."

I started to cry, I  hated this line of thinking. Women like Thalia, and     to a lesser extent,  Edie and Mirai, got a thrill by having people  do    and think what they  wanted them to think, and that's the thrill I   had   experienced. I  scrutinized all three for this line of thinking,   but in   the end I was  exactly the same. My hands balled up into  fists  as more   tears leaked out  from my eyes. I didn't even want to  discuss  the rabbit. With a large breath I continued:

"Then   next was a white-haired boy. I teamed up with a silver-haired boy by   the name of Zell, and I left to go scouting for the flag, but during   that time Zell and the other boy got in a fight. I came in and saved   him, but as that puppeteer and I fought we both became monsters. We   mangled each others bodies into the state you see before you."

I said honestly. That man wouldn't stop at anything   to see both Zell and I dead at his feet, but what ended up happening   was that we both almost died together. How ironic. But to think such   sick and twisted people existed in this world, and I was one of them. It   made me feel horrible. What had snapped my inclusiveness was a   touch   of the  shoulder.

I looked up and saw the blonde haired man. I almost  forgot I was     spilling my thoughts out to him. He looked compassionate  and     understanding, but also stern. I knew I had come to the right person  to     talk to. He went down to one knee so he could be more at eye level      with me, as he spoke sincerely:

"There's  no shame in realizing your     mistakes. If you don't want that to be how  you run your life then don't     allow your life to be decided from this one  instance. You're still     alive aren't you? You can turn anything around,  and you can make   things   right. Focus on what you want to do in the  future instead of   looming   around in the past."

I  wiped up my pathetic tears. He was right, I was alive. I could change      this whole thing. I could become stronger, smarter, able to adapt  to  situations better. Yes, there was still time to change the life set  out   in   front of me, the only time it would be too late is when I'm  dead.   But   since I'm alive, the possibilities are endless. My face  cracked a   smile   and I humbly said:

"Thank you for your council, Mr. YoshikageIt has honestly made my day."

A  smile emerged on the white suited man's face, which had honestly been     a  rare sight. Not because he was mean or grumpy, it's just that he     always  looked serious and stern. But to see him lighten up at my     happiness was  a pleasurable sight. It showed that he actually cared for     me and my  emotions. His mouth opened, as if words were going to    escape  his lungs.

_*BANG*_

Debris  flew everywhere as Kira guarded my body with his. The roof     collapsed in  a fiery explosion, crashing inside the church walls. It     almost felt  like an earthquake had occurred as the building shook and     the walls were  tearing down. I was truthfully scared, but having  this    person protect  me with his life on the line made my heart  almost feel    at ease.

By  the time the chaos had ended all I could see what a large cloud of     dust  and the remaining church around us set ablaze. I started to  cough     furiously at the engulfed bubble we had been set in. My first   instinct    was to look around, as I knew others had been inside the   church  before   its destruction. There were bodies lying around, but   the  majority of   them were coughing hysterically, which showed they   were  alive. I looked   up at my savior and noticed he had a few cuts   here and  there, with  blood  pouring out slightly, staining her white   coat red.  But even in  his  protective stance he hadn't seemed   concerned with me,  his gaze had  been  faced forward, as a figure could   be seen through the  dust cloud.

As  soon as the dust had settled I had seen the proud arsonist. My heart      skipped a beat and my eyes widened, scared, trying to tackle if  this    had  simply been a dream or real. No, it had been real, there  was no   way  all  of this could have been a dream. Besides it would  make sense   if it  was  her that was behind all of this. It could only  have been   Thalia  Uchiha.

She  stood proud, with one hand on her hip and  her long black hair with    her  scarf flowing in the wind. Of course  the most noticeable details    had  been her bright red eyes, which  looked asunder for some violence.  I    quickly shut my eyes and turned  my head, scared for what would  come    next.

 "You...You're that girl from back then! So, why have you come here now?"

 I  heard the slick voice speak in a almost  riotous tone. I looked up to     the man protecting me, and even in this  circumstance he was willing  to    stand up against someone like her?  Someone who literally just tore   down   the building of our Church? His  protective arms left my body as   he  stood  up on his feet, with a  confident look on his face. Thalia,    instead of  responding to him,  looked at me and said:

 "Look, your church is no more. It's time for you to join us."

 I  closed my eyes furiously. Why had she been  so obsessed with me? I     didn't want to become a Jashinist. She was  the reason for my     ill-treatment towards Zyana earlier. If she hadn't  installed a emotion     of true fear into my mind, I would have never  done the same to her.     Thalia had been the cause of my problems, and I  just wanted her to go     away. 

 But then a thought came into my head. Was Kira  even a  shinobi? How was    he able to stand towards Thalia with such  confidence?  If he continued    to defy her then she would kill him  mercilessly. There  was no  telling   what she would do, and no matter  how much resolve Kira  had to  protect   us, there was no way he could  defeat her. I watched, as  he  picked up a   rock, and threw it at the  Uchiha. My eyes teared up,   there was no way   we could deny her  requests, none of us could do   anything to stop her.   Thalia dodged  the pebble thrown, moving her face   slightly to the  left.

 "The First Bomb"
​​


----------



## Olivia (Jun 18, 2014)

He  said quietly, as the pebble exploded violently. A small explosion     occurred, causing a cloud of smoke to expand around Thalia's body.     Although almost immediately Thalia was shown sliding to the left,     getting small cuts on her face and her clothes slightly burned. Her face     showed something other than her normal cold gaze, no, this time it     showed a smile. A wicked smile. One that looked like she was enjoying     herself.

 But what almost scared me more had been Kira. I had no  idea he was a    shinobi, let alone could do something like that. Although  that raised    the question why he couldn't be sent on some of those  missions sent by    the church. I suppose as the head priest he couldn't  really go too  far    from our established building, or at least what it  had been.  Instead   of interest and excitement, only an undertone of anger  had  appeared  on  Kira's face. I could tell he was not enjoying himself.

 "I  only have one thing to say to you - Leave. You will never get this     girl, and if you continue I will have no choice but to kill you."

 He  said confidently, but I could tell by the way he spoke that he    wasn't  bluffing. He certainty was going to kill her if she persisted,    but I  doubted that she was a pushover. But after seeing her  destructive    capabilities he still sounded like he could take her on,  so maybe he    could defeat her. On the other hand, all Thalia could do  is laugh, as    she openly said:

 "Please, there's no way you can kill me. I'll eradicate you and then take what I want."

 Her  words seemed every bit as confident as his did, and honestly I    didn't  know who would win, I hadn't ever seen either of them fight. My    mind  started to race, I didn't want this conflict to happen, I just    wanted  Thalia to leave us alone! She destroyed my church, wasn't that    enough!  Kira put out an arm, while looking over his shoulder,    declaring:

 "Get  back Kirisaki! There's no telling how    violent this battle will get, and  honestly you'll just get in the way!    Get to a safe distance!"

 I  nodded almost immediately. I didn't take that as an insult to my     abilities, no infect I knew that had been the case. I couldn't hold a     candle to either Thalia nor Kira, and there was no way I'd be able to  do    anything to help him in this fight. I jumped back, trying to get  as   far  away as I could, but still in sight of the now flat burning  land.

 The  more I ran away, the more this present had seeped in. Why had this     happened? Why had Thalia decided to destroy everything I originally    had?  First my decisions towards others, and now my church! Why was she    on a  mission to destroy my life! The church was the only thing I  held   dear to  my heart and she was ripping it away! No, I couldn't  think  like  that.  The physical embodiment of the church might be  destroyed,  but  the fact  of the matter was that if Kira was still  around, the  church  could be  rebuilt. We could restart the church,  everything would  be  fine. That's  right, as long as we're alive then  we can change our   future. Nothing is  too late until we are dead. 

 Now away from the flatlands, I hid  behind a tree as I witness the    battle unfold. Kira made three  unrecognizable handseals and placed his    hands on the ground. The ground  then shifted from his hand towards    Thalia, until it surrounded her like a  prison. Kira put his right hand    in a fist brought his thumb down to his  index finger, as if pressing a    detention switch.

 "Prison Bomb"

 He  declared, as the rock bars and ground exploded around the women.     Unfortunately, she escaped with her body being electrically charged. She     emitted fire from her feet, changed her angle in the air, as she     rocketed towards the blonde haired man. He quickly grabbed the dirt in     front of him and threw it up into the air, once again pressing his   thumb   down, announcing:

 "The Second Bomb"

 Thalia  rocketed straight into the erupting dust, sending both Kira and    Thalia  flying into opposite directions. However, unlike for Thalia,    Kira's skin  started to break off, showing a thin layer of rock. He    probably placed  it in the even of a close range explosion, but to have    it crumble this  early in the fight would be fatal. They both stood   back  on their feat,  as Kira weaved more hand signs, raising his hands   into  the air.

 "The Three Pillars of Iddio"

 Three  large rock formations emerged from the ground, crunching and    forming,  taking different shapes. The entire ground shook, and I could    feel it  from all the way over here. Thalia didn't waste time though.    Before the  pillars could fully form she charged at Kira, blowing fire    towards the  man.

 He jumped and pushed off one of the forming pillars,  successfully    dodging the fire blast. He continued to push off each  pillar in a    triangle formation, making his way to the top. Thalia  followed his    example, chasing him quickly. However once he reached the  top he    created four more hand seals, and a roof connected the three tall     pillars together, allowing for a landing pad for him. 

 Upon  landing Kira placed his hand down on the surface, causing the    triangle  place pillars to grow walls of rock connecting the three    together.  Thalia attempted to jump out, but her pathway was blocked    almost  immediately, encasing her in the large prism. Kira made three    more  handseals, jumped off the large triangle, and at a decent distance    he  proclaimed:

 "Sheer Heart Attack"

 The  large rock formation exploded violently, causing rock and debris to    fly  all the while the ground shook wildly. I now knew why he said I    would  get in his way, there was simply no way how I could even aid  him   in this  battle. But to think that he was truly this strong. He  was the    strongest person I had seen in battle and it was amazing, to  think I   had  such a reliable ally. Kira breathed, he thought he had  ended it. 

But  out from the smoke came Thalia, ragged  breathing, with blood    dripped  down her forehead. Kira stood there in  shock, as he watched the    women  staggering out from the fire. It was  a shock to think that    someone could  survive such a close ranged  powerful explosion. Kira's    eyes tightened,  she must have escaped.

 "So you figured it out?" The blonde haired man had asked. "Isn't it obvious? Your simple rock and explosives are too easy to figure out."

 Kira's  face calmed down a bit, it was what he  had expected. Using only    the  earth release it would be almost  common knowledge at that point    that the  Explosive released contained  a component of earth. But to    thinks she  would be able to escape  with her life was still a bit    troublesome. She  approached slowly as  she announced:

 "You   use the Earth    element, which is weak to my lightning element. Not  only  that, but with    my Sharingan I saw you make the snake and tiger  hand  seals  primarily,   which signifies the use of Earth or Fire style   techniques.  Assuming  you  use earth release quite often, it'd only  make  sense if  the  Explosive  release was compromised of earth  chakra."

 He  gritted his teeth, so that's how she  escaped. She blasted a hole in    the  side of the pillars by using a  lightning release technique, and    then  jumped out before the  explosion occurred. She was still in close     proximity so that's how  she got damaged, but she was able to live     throughout that powerful  jutsu. 

 She continued to approach him,  and he simply  stood there. I could tell    he tensed up, but he seemed  calm. Did he  have some sort of backup   plan?  Why was he not moving? Not  creating  any more jutsu? Had he given   up?  No, he would be losing his  outward  appearance if that was the   case. He  had to have something up his   sleeve.

 She grabbed the white-suited man by his  collar, bringing  his face close    to hers, eye to eye. Kira knew that  it had been bad to  look an  Uchiha   in the eye, but he had a decent  level in genjutsu and  would be  able  to  break out. Besides, he had  been anticipating this. With  an  insane   smile, she said:

 "Now   do you    understand, Kira Yoshikage, or should I say, Kosaku  Kawajiri."  His calm    exterior broke as he looked a bit shocked, she  knew his name.  "I   heard  rumors about these jutsu of yours, but to  think I'd eventually    meet  you here. The cold hearted murderer of  Iwagakure. That's right, I    know  who you really are. You murdered  over fifty Iwagakure citizens,   and   when you were caught you turned  tail, changed your physical looks   and   name, and became a priest to  this church." 

His daunting  shocked expression soon changed to one of a smile. Soon,    that smile  broke into laughter. Thalia's expression reassured herself,    she knew  that this was that person. Kira calmed down quickly, as he    admitted:

"So  you found me. I    just wanted a peaceful life, one away from violence,  but it was hard    for me to calm my killing urges. But here I made up a  religion, but  for   a specific purpose - To find my true self. I don't  want to act  upon  my  urges, I want to find an inner peace. That is my  goal in  life, and   that's why I've started anew in Konohagakure. Quite frankly,  you're   ruining it."​


----------



## Laix (Jun 18, 2014)

_Edie Nakano_
   THE CHŪNIN EXAMS
   *PART 54*



"I'm always concentrating on the future. Part of my future is having kids and settling down with someone."

Edie gulped at the mention of 'kids'. She'd never actually thought about having a family herself given personal experiences. Her mother was a wonderful woman but the memories she had of her were cracked and weak since Edie was so young. On the other hand, her father was more distant and seemed focused on supporting the family financially and keeping their cushy lifestyle secure rather than actually rearing and raising a child. The only concept of motherhood the girl had encountered was her relationship with Alisa. 

Even then, it still felt strange like it was just a woman doing her job rather than actually caring for Edie, even if it couldn't be further from the truth.

Would the narcissistic girl make a good mother? Not even the girl who struggles to find faults in herself believes she would. If Edie was blessed with a daughter, she would lavish her with gifts and designer clothes, dressing her up as if she was a pretty porcelain doll. However when the going gets tough, such as night feeds or changing diapers she would most certainly leave it to the army of maids and nannies that would be on hand. A boy is just out of the question - Edie would be too obsessed with trying to prevent the boy from growing up to be a 'rapist'.

That was only children. What about the thought of 'settling down'? Ryoko often talks about this, saying how she wants a 'strong, muscular husband' who 'will protect her and their babies' from the evils of the world. But doesn't settling down mean pressing pause in life and becoming a reclusive houeswife who spends her days perfecting apple pies and cleaning the same dusty shelf over and over to make herself seem occupied? No, this wasn't the life for Edie Nakano at all. Partying, socializing, even doing boring shinobi stuff seemed more appealing than this 'settling down with kids'. 

Before she knew it, Kyo had closed the distance between them and was now looking down at her with a smile as warm as his touch.

"What about you? What about your... 'future prospects'?" He asked, turning the tables on her with a smirk. "You are the daughter of a rich businessman of course. I bet the men lined up for you must be the cream of the crop. Gotta have a little bit of fun princess or before you know it you are with someone that you are marrying because your family said you have to."

_Forced marriage?_ The idea made Edie choke on her saliva. She would never do something she didn't want to do. Besides, her father didn't even seem that interested in lining up husbands for his darling daughter. He never spoke of marriage or even romance. Perhaps this was just because she was seventeen - what if her father did a complete heel turn and began hosting debutante balls just for Edie? Oh god no, she could already visualize it in her mind. 

"_Oh please!_" She unexpectedly broke into her trademark laughter,  twirling her damp locks between her fingers with her other arm folded  underneath her chest. "_Prospects? Future? Work?_ I don't need any of  that! I'm wealthy, Kyo and very wealthy at that. I'm seventeen with more  political power than most aspiring politicians! You're going to have to  work a thousand times as hard to get even a fraction of what I have and  I pity you for that."

The blonde began to look even more nervous and flustered as Kyo went on, not providing an initial reply with all these thoughts clouding her mind.

"I can't help if I find women beautiful. If it's beautiful, it should be admired - right? Sorry princess but until I get hit with cupid's bow I will always, always admire a beautiful woman."

Edie didn't like the way his words trailed off with emphasis while he looked at her. What was he implying? That he wanted to press her against a wall in a janitor's closet and force himself upon her again? Yet more goosebumps shot up her back. She wasn't feeling Kyo Minami's 'charisma' at all.

"Ew, what are you implying? I-I wasn't implying anything so don't go thinking I was! Stupid boy, always thinking a girl wants to get into bed with you! Well maybe they just want to punch your face in, ever thought of that?"​


----------



## Olivia (Jun 18, 2014)

I  couldn't hear their conversation since they were too far away, but I     could tell they were discussing something very serious. I wanted to     approach, to help Kira as much as possible, but there was nothing I     could do against the Uchiha. But I could tell the shift in tone by     Thalia's stance, as she loosened her grip and said:

"Well,  that's the    reason I won't kill you, because you're truly one of us.  Join us, and    we'll be able to kill freely together. You would be an  excellent    subject to Lord Jashin."

Thalia's offer truly  rang true, it would make sense why a serial killer    like Kira would  decide to join the Jashin religion, because due to   its  influence he  would be able to kill and not get reprimanded for it.   But  instead, a  arrogant smile emerged on his face, as he declared:

"Sorry, but I refuse. As I said, I want a peaceful life, and ironically now…I have people I want to save." I could see Thalia's face become angry, as her grip tightened on the white suited man. "Well then, I'll have to give you some time to decide. But…it'd be a problem if I were to leave you alone, you might escape…"

Her  eyes started to shift and contort from the    normal sharing design. I     couldn't see it up close, but it spun    quickly and revealed another    form.  So three tames hadn't been the    end? Why was there this new form?    Even  Rosuto only had two, so had    this been a further evolution of  the   eye?  She brought the suited  man   even closer, where their skin was  less   than  an inch apart, as  she   announced:

"In Mundus"

Her  right eye started to spin and her eye lids opened wider as she       stared  the man straight into his eye. But a large smile ran over his       face, this  had been exactly what he was waiting for. He brought his       thumb down to  his index finger, as if causing a detention, but  after      the act his  movements ceased. Not only his movements, but  his  muscles     and thoughts  were locked in place for the moment.  However,  before     Thalia decided it  was time to let go, she noticed  movement  in his  eye.

It couldn't  be, she thought. The power of her right eye prevented any       movement or  actions to occur for a whole ten seconds. Even the    targets    brain should  have been frozen in time. So then why did she    see    something move in his  eye? Less than a second later, a  explosion   was    reflected in his eyes, as  he miraculously gained  body movement   again.    Thalia wondered how, as  less than one second  had passed,  but  she  simply   didn't have time. She  wanted to  reflexively let go  of the  man,  but   then suddenly couldn't.

"Bite The Dust"

The  man whispered, as an explosion burst out of his body. The two of       them  were blasted in separate direction, as a force fire pushed   itself     out in  all directions, engulfing the close meadows and   forest. Fear     struck me  as the explosion reached roughly ten meters   short of me, I     was glad I  had decided to back up this far or I   would have been  caught    in it. The  wind pressure increased though,   pushing me farther  away   from  the  explosion. But within a minute,   the explosion was  sucked in   like a   vacuum, entering the   white-suited mans body.

Nothing was left  behind, all that remained was a wasteland of dirt. The       white-suited man,  covered in burns, slowly stood up. The  technique    he   used, Bite the  Dust, was a last resort move that  badly damages   the    user, but is a  certain fatal blow to the enemy  in close   proximity.  He   didn't want to  have to use it, but  especially after   seeing that  she   possessed the  Mangekyou  Sharingan, he had no choice.   

He turned towards me,  making sure I was alright. I would have run up to       the man and hugged him  after all this intense action, but the    ground    in front of me still  sizzled hot, I'd rather wait for him to    make  his   way here. But then he  turned his attention to where  Thalia   had  been,  or  where she should have  been. He was sure that  due to  the   trajectory  of  when she was sent flying  she should have  been  lying   just over  there,  but she was no where to be  seen. 

The ground started to break and shatter, and out came the  vile women,       bleeding heavily with a lot of burns. She looked almost  demonic as   he     scarf and jonin jacket were burned black. She was  breathing    heavily,    walking slowly out of the pit that she made for  herself, as    she    explained:

"I'm  assuming my jutsu       back fired on me. If In Mundus doesn't hold an effect  on my  target    it   will hold my movements down for one second, so somehow   you were    able  to  escape my technique…but using my Earth Style:  Bunker  jutsu     immediately  when I got free control, I was able to  escape the   blast    for a minute. I  created a ten-foot hole under  where my body  lay  and    quickly created a  ceiling to keep the  explosion away. I  survived,  just    barley, but as I  said…You can't  kill me."

Her left  eye this time seemingly focused on Kira, a smile appeared on       his face.  He thought to himself wondering what she could have  meant.    He   couldn't  kill her? Both of their bodies were spent and  there  was   no   way they  could even fight, but if they were forced to  then  it was     obvious he  would come out on top. He received far  less  injuries  than    she did.  Regardless, she kept he confident  look, as  her left  eye    contorted and  she bled tears of blood.












"Ensis Exsequens"

The  surrounding brimstone started to fizzle out, as any burned leaves       and  rocks shifted into gas. Thalia's gaze deepened at the man, as    more    tears  bled out. As soon as the blood touched the ground it had       instantly  vaporized into gas. She walked to him slowly, watching  as      even the  ground around her transformed into the gaseous  substance.   Her    breathing  started to become heavy, as Kira's dried  blood, the   ground    surrounding  both of them, and any dead remains  of the burned   corpses    transformed  into gas. Despite the large  explosion, the   surroundings    became cold very  fast. 

"You may be  wondering       what is happening, so let me enlighten you before you die. An    matter     within my eyesight upon activation will instantly dissolve   into a      gaseous substance. One might think that I'm rapidly heating a    substance     to make it increase it's heat, but then that would    contradict the  cold    air that we're starting to experience. No, by    forcibly  vaporizing   matter  it actually absorbs a lot of heat,    causing the  major decreases   in  weather. Right now the temperature is    roughly  negative twenty-five    degrees. But the cold isn't the  least   of your  worries, there is one    thing I haven't targeted yet."

The sudden shift in the  surrounding temperature really rattled Kira's       thought process. He could  barley focus straight, let alone listen  to      what she had been saying.  This simply didn't make any sense to   him,   how   would he be placed in this  predicament? How could a women   like   this  be  this strong? No matter what  scenario he ran through   his mind   he   couldn't figure anything out.  Deciding not to waste   time he   crafted his   hand seals and created a dome  around Thalia.   She said anything   within her vision had been fair  game, but   if he was out   of her visual range then he could   escape.

Unfortunately just  as quickly as it was created, it had quickly       vaporized, fueling the cold  temperature even more. Thalia continued to       move forward, as if nothing  happened. Shaking, Kira formed rocks   and     threw them at the women,  exploding them when they got near her.   She     continued to walk by as the  fiery explosion quickly  dissipated  into     gas, leaving no time for an  explosive contact.  Kira started  to back  up,    showing he had no other  options  available.

"I commend your effort, Kira Yoshikage, but it seems like you've finally met your end."

Her  eye focused on the man, as his body started to bubble up. He       screamed  in pain as his clothes quickly ripped apart and disappeared.       Shortly  following, his body evaporated violently, tearing away and       bubbling  away. Even before all his skin could dissolve, his blood       boiled and  disappeared. Soon enough, his screams were silenced and  he      was  completely dissolved, no where to be seen.

My heart broke apart  as I watched his quick but painful demise. This       was the first time I had  ever watched a comrade fall in front of my eyes,       and I simply couldn't take  it. My rage for Thalia increased, all   the     while she took her hand to her  right bleeding eye, as if in   pain.  The    bitch deserved it! She just  destroyed my home, killed my   mentor!  With    rage I charged towards her,  tears flowing down like   rivers on  my  face. 

But the closer I got,  the colder it got. My movements became dulled as I       slowly collapsed  under the weight of my emotions. There was   nothing  I    could do, Thalia  had been a monster. No one could beat   her. She    turned  her gaze towards  me, revealing that she had   deactivated even    her  sharingan. But even so, I  was scared I knew   there was nothing  that   I  could do, there was no point  in running,   the only thing I  could do   is  sit here and hope for the  best.

"Kirisaki…You are finally mine."​


----------



## Olivia (Jun 18, 2014)

My eye sight slowly returned to me as my body  ached, and my throat groaned. I could feel a large kink in my neck, but  as soon as I realized that my limbs were held down, I knew I was in  greater trouble. My hearing was still going in and out, and a large  majority of my body had still been numb, but my eye sight was enough to  witness the horrific sight around me.

I craned my head up and glanced around my surroundings. There had been  strange rock formations leading in a circle, which all led to me being  the center. The specific rock I had been laying on was circular, only  large enough to fit my torso, and my outstretched limbs up to my wrists  and ankles respectively. I took a look at my pathetic body, stripped of  everything I had been wearing. However upon inspection, the brown  colored rocks had a darker color stained over it.

I started to panic and I shook my arms and legs venomously in their  shackles. My head turned from side to side, looking at the surrounding  dirt ground and the pillars of rock. All of them had the same dark  stain. By the texture of how it flowed on the stones, and by the deep  black color, I came to the unfortunate circumstance - it was dried  blood.

I finally remembered what had happened. We were surrounded, the Kibō  church had been completely demolished by the church of Jashin. As far as  I knew I was the only survivor, and they kidnapped me. I knew what was  going to happen - this was a sacrificial alter - they were going to kill  me in the most brutal and tribal way for patronage towards their god.

My true despair set in when I heard noises closing in. I rest my head  down to pretend I was still knocked out, but I knew that wouldn't do me  any good. They would kill me either way. Upon arrival, I could hear a  female voice which definitely belonged to the women Thalia Uchiha. I  couldn't make out what she was saying, but she was getting ever so  close.

I kept my eyes shut, trying to block out any of my surroundings, hoping  this was all some horrible nightmare. Memories poured into my head,  thinking about my former mentor, Kira. I didn't even get a chance to  morn him, he simply disappeared and Thalia took me. The sadness I held  inside of me welled back up as I wanted to let out a rivers of tears,  but at this moment I couldn't show any weakness. No, not in the station I  was in currently.

A cold touch confirmed my sorrowful beliefs, as the women's fingers  traced from my shoulder, down to my leg. The simple touch of her finger  felt cold, but piercing, as if she were drawing a line for where she  would dissect first. The women made a chuckle and all I could feel was  an intense pain in my abdomen. My body rocketed and shook, but with no  merit. All it confirmed had been that I was awake, and that my sense of  pain had returned. I lifted my eye lids open to see Thalia staring at my  face, with a sadistic smile. I looked past it to see my stomach, or  where it had been, as she hollowed it out with her lightning enhanced  hand.

the same wound that Zell and the medical team worked so hard to patch up and return to normal was complete rectified by this women! I couldn't even focus on the pain, as my sole attention was focused on my fear. She was just like Satoshi, no, much worse than Satoshi. Her lips, her hair, her clothes, it was all normal! It was  as if she didn't have any encounters or battles in the past day! How!  She was covered in burns, her clothes were scorched to the core. There  was no way she was getting healed that quickly! No, she couldn't have!  My mentors death couldn't have meant nothing!

My ears were now ringing as  blood was rushing to my lungs. It was  getting hard to breath, but I could do nothing but watch. My fear of  blood had been overshadowed in my fear of death, I held no fear looking  at this dark liquid spilling out of me. She took her finger to my mouth  and shushed any whimpering I had made. The black haired Uchiha once  again traced her finger back down my body, as if she were looking for my  weakest point.

Looking pleased with my suffering, Thalia motioned her hand with a  devilish smile, calling her sadistic followers. They approached quickly,  with large medical like equipment and needles. I couldn't hear a word  they were saying, but it looked like they were here to heal or help me.  Why? Didn't she just gut me? There was no way she was going to have them heal me after she just did that, no. It was in that moment I realized, if she was going to have them heal me, it was because I was going to become her play thing. I would be forever tortured by this women. 

They took my two shackled arms and placed  large needles in my antecubital, as I watched some strange blue liquid  seep inside my body. My arms started to rocket and shake against the shackles as the liquid  poured endlessly into my body. The fluid was burning through my veins,  almost feeling as if  it was eradicating all the blood in my body, or  scorching my veins and arteries as it went through. I felt all the energy sap out of my body as I let out a pathetic scream. At the apex of my scream my  stomach spurted out more blood than before, and my voice had waned. 

The blue liquid had gone through my heart and raced for my legs. It had  obviously attempted to go around my stomach as the strange fluid burst  out of my open wound. Regardless it continued to make its track around  my body, bringing intense pain as it circulated throughout my body. I  venomously wanted to rip my hands and feet off, just so I could escape,  but at some point Thalia pushed down on both of my hands. She put her  head next to my ear as she mouthed:

"Don't worry about anything?You will soon be a god amongst men."

Her words didn't help soothe my thoughts at all. My eyes almost rolled  into my head, but I had a feeling that if I passed out now I would die. Besides I couldn't imagine a pain worse than this, so if I could stick it out through this I could through anything. That was a tough thought but could I actually do that? Tears were rolling out of my eyes and I was almost choking on air now. 

Soon my brain felt like it was on fire. I was sure that the injection  was now finally reaching my brain, causing it to feel like this. But  why? Why do this to me? The pain was now unbearable! I wanted to open my  skull and scratch my brain out! My senses were now going haywire, my  vision was very diluted and I could barley hear anything. Unfortunately  this did not translate to the sense of feeling, as I still felt  one-hundred percent of the pain from before, but added on with this new  intense pain. My fingers and toes flexed in on instinct trying to endure  the pain, but it was too much!

"PLEASE JUST LET ME DIE"​


----------



## Kei (Jun 18, 2014)

​_[Chunin Exams]​_
There she went again, flustering around as if his words mattered to her and then shot him an insult. Kyo ran his fingers through his hair, as he thought about what he needed to say, but everything he said made her that way. It was different from talking to Kei, but Kyo couldn?t really blame her for the way she attacked him. Kyo sighed as he looked at the girl for a minute and the he closed his eyes, before slowly opening them and looking at her from the corner of his eyes. 

?I don?t care what you have?.? Kyo said bluntly, ?If I wanted what you had, then I would go after it.?

He relaxed his shoulders, ?I would do anything I need to get what I want, even if it means making enemies, I would get it in the end?Political power, money?.Women, doesn?t matter, I want it I will get it.? Kyo said seriously as he shook his head, ?What you have, doesn?t really interest me, and I don?t care how much you flaunt that?Power you have?.?

Kyo wasn?t the type to be wavered by others powers, if he was bothered by someone?s power, he would go out and train and become even more powerful. He would completely dominate that person, for even thinking that they would come close to unnerving him. It was something h wouldn?t tolerate, something he had to crush with his own hands, and her power?It was no different?.He would crush and tear her to pieces if she ever came close to becoming a threat to him.

?If a woman wants to punch me in the face, then I would want her to punch me in the face.? Kyo said looking over his shoulder to the gym door, ?I would hate a woman that isn?t honest about what she wants from me or herself?.Though I hope she won?t be afraid of the effects of what she did.?

Kyo turned his attention back to Edie, ?So princess?You are telling me you never wanted a guy? You never thought about having something like that in your life?? Kyo smiled a bit, ?You are almost too cute princess, I never pegged you for the innocent type?. Oh wait, does the word get you flustered as well??

 ?I bet you turn red as a tomato,? He couldn?t help but chuckle, ?Oh god too cute??

Despite his laughing, Kyo bit the inside of his cheek. That feeling was washing over him again, that horrible feeling, but for now he had to control it. Kyo looked down at the girl before shoving his hands in his pockets, he never noticed how small she was, it was interesting that the girl was so small but at the same time so strong.  An interesting combination?Kyo bit down on his tongue before looking away, he took deep breathes through his nose, as he calmed down his rapidly beating heart?.

He would deal with this feeling a bit later?.He?ll find an outlet?.


----------



## Olivia (Jun 18, 2014)

I screamed. I didn't  want to change my future, I   didn't want to avenge my mentor, I didn't  want to live my life. All I   wanted now was to die. Nothing was worth  having this pain! For a world   that doesn't need to exist, no one  should have to endure this! I   shouldn't have to endure this! I would  rather die than have this pain!   Please just let me die! That is my  sole wish and goal for life from now  on! The inevitability that every  human shares! Death!

I continued to scream out in agony, not even  noticing that it had been   causing my open would to stretch and bleed out  more. At this point I   had lost sight of all my surroundings, and the only thing I could hear   was the blood rushing through my head. I could feel the warm liquid   spilling onto my midriff and legs, coaxing them in a scarlet hue. Thalia   leaned in close to me again, whispering:

"Shh?It's alright?just let it happen."

Even though my vocal cords kept straining, secretly I knew it was to no   avail.  This sadistic monster wanted me to suffer, to express my pain,   to feel despair. There is no way she would  let me die. But my voice   kept on raging, hoping that one of the others  would find sympathy in my   request and put an end to my life. None of  them did.

I sat there for what seemed like hours, but had truly only been seconds,    as Thalia lifted my chin ever so slightly with her left hand, while   scanning her evil red eyes across my body. Nothing but tears flowed from   my eyes but even at this point I didn't know what Thalia's torturous   schemes would be. Why did she choose me? Why did she torture me  like   this? Why couldn't she just kill me already? All these thoughts  flowed   around in my head, as she let go of my chin and formed countless   number  of handseals. I couldn't recall which ones she did or what  order,  but  there seemed to be at least over ninety. Soon enough, she  placed  her  hand on my chest, as her nails slightly grew and pricked my  skin. Like a  sudden rush, her chakra  poured into my system.

This hadn't soothed the pain at all, and in fact the chakra felt very   invasive. I could feel the evil aura inside me though, as it  ran   through my chakra system. But when it reached my heart I started to    cough uncontrollably. Upon instinct I wanted to raise my right hand to    cover my mouth, but due to the shackles I was unable to. Thalia  caught   my gaze, eyeing my right arm as my coughing became unbearable.  She   charged her hand with lightning and brought it down with a chop,    severing my right arm in the middle of the bicep.

Intense pain rose from the severed limb as I now felt freedom on the    right side of my torso. I started to flail around before Thalia released   my  severed right arm from the shackle and lay it across my torso. I   wanted  to scream as my limp arm lay right on my body, but before I   could  do so all Thalia could do is laugh uncontrollably. I couldn't do   anything but watch, witnessing my severed limb as a toy, as blood  poured  from my stump.  She retroactively pulled it back as she  announced:

"I'll give this back to you in two days. If you're still alive that is."

She announced, laughing, holding my hand as she walked away. The men who    injected me with the strange serum unhooked the needles in the most    violent manner possible. Soon I was all alone, with only my tears and    blood. I laid there, crying out into the endless void above me, until    night fell.

The night sky was cold against my bare skin, and stung my open wound,    but the pain from earlier had died down. I started to think more clearly    about my situation and how the longer it went, the more illogical it    seemed. I had two large open wounds, one on my stomach and one on my   arm,  and both had bled out a considerable amount. Next I looked around   to the circle formation  of rocks around me, where my blood now made a   small pond surrounding the  stone I lay on, definitely too much blood   loss for me to even be  conscious. 

Then there was the fact that I should have died by now. Factoring in my   match with Satoshi, this amount of blood-loss was far greater than  that,  and I had lost consciousness long before the state I was in now.  Not  only that, the amount of blood I had lost would be considered  lethal by  many. I'd probably need countless blood-transfusions just to  save  my  life at this point, but I no longer felt light headed. Instead  my  body  felt full of blood and my wounds showed no signs of stopping.  Was  my  body somehow constantly regenerating blood? It felt very much  as if I  had been taking a constant flow of those blood pills Satoshi  had.

I now wondered what my fate was going to be. I was sure Thalia was going    to stay and torture me, to make me obey her every wish, and then kill    me off, but instead she cut off my arm and left me here. What could  her  true objective be? She could have killed me off at any time, so   that  wasn't why she dragged me here. What was she planning.

The next day and a half passed by like an eternity, but as soon as the    sun rose the following day, Thalia made her way back up the rocky   mountain.  Upon seeing me I could tell she was pleased with the results.   My arm had  been in her hand, but unlike my body, all the blood had   drained from  the empty limb, and was now completely pale. She   laughingly admitted:

"To think you survived this procedure when others didn't?I must    compliment you. Maybe you have something inherent the others didn't?    Regardless, as promised, here is your arm back, it served it's purpose."

Thalia stepped into the now large pond that  had  formed around my ritualistic stone slab. She gazed over my wounds  and  motioned for one of her henchmen to come over. They roughly, but   accurately, sewed up and fixed the damaged organs in my stomach regain.   Thalia stuck my arm's bone and muscle to the disconnected and cut  tissue  in the stub that remained, and asked the doctors to patch that  up.  Quickly and surly they fixed it.

I was shocked. They were healing  me? For what? It must have been so  Thalia could torture me some more.  There was really no other option.  Why else would she drag me through  hell for? Nothing is as bad as being  brought back up to be instantly  taken down again, and I was sure that  was her motive. Blood started to  rush back to the previously severed  limb and finally I was able to move  that  single arm.

"They were able to re-attatch the limb because I made a clean cut with   my lightning release. Had it been torn off it would be impossible to put   back on. Regardless you'll have to allow the blood to flow back in and   your brain to recognize the appendage before you'll be able to use it   fully."

She unlatched my limbs from the shackles and immediately I sat up. For   how long was I laying down? Two days? It seemed a lot longer than that,   but maybe that's because I couldn't fall asleep throughout the whole   ordeal. I turned my question towards Thalia, with hatred still brimming   inside of me. But I decided now would not be a good time to act on that   hatred. I was stark naked and surrounded, I had no advantage nor had I   known where I was. There would be no getting out of this if I  retaliated.  I had to just play the part of a willing girl and then go  from there.

"?I noticed?my blood flow was rather consistent through the whole thing,   and it's obvious the large lake surrounding us now is far more than a   single human body can hold, so what's?"

I couldn't finish my sentence, but I knew that she understood my question. I wanted an answer.

"_What's going on?_ You're immortal now, so your body will continue to produce blood at a rapid speed as it won't damage your longevity."

What?Immortal? How would that even be possible? My whole mantra my   entire life had been the fact that everything dies one day, even this   planet. If I was now immortal, that would defy all logic. I had to die   one day, right? There was no way I could just stay alive forever.   There's no way immortality can exists! Even if you are able to extend   your life span, there is no way it can last forever!

"But unfortunately to   make this work your muscle tissue can no longer grow and deteriorate by  itself.  Meaning that you will be aging at a slower pace than everyone,  and  eventually you'll stop aging at all. Once you reach the apex of  muscle  and skin growth your body will stop attempting to grow, because  once  that happens your muscles can only deteriorate. That is also the  reason  why you will be growing at a slower rate, so it doesn't induce  nearly as  much stress on the body?"

Thalia stopped, it seemed like she had run out of fake-science to spout   out. Regardless if this was even true, which I suspected otherwise, how   could this even be possible? How could someone be immortal? In   retaliation I lashed out, yelled:

"HOW IS THIS POSSIBLE! Immortality! Impossible! Everything dies! It's   impossible! I won't believe the words from my mentors killer!"

Thalia's eyes sharpened, as her face got close to mine.​


----------



## Laix (Jun 18, 2014)

_Edie Nakano_
   THE CHŪNIN EXAMS
   *PART 55*

​ 
Edie couldn't help but feel Kyo was trying to hard to present himself as being powerful. He preached that if he wanted something he could get it, but could he really? Judging by the look he was flashing Mikoto he wanted her, yet he couldn't get her. Afterall, any girl who carries a Chō Chō purse doesn't deal with just _any_ man.

"So princess... Are you telling me you never wanted a guy?"

There it was. Another question that brought upon the gulping. A man? Well, there was _one _but he was a_ very_ special case.

"You are almost too cute princess, I never pegged you for the innocent type... Oh wait, does the word get you flustered as well? I bet you turn red as a tomato! Oh god, too cute..."

"Ugh, will you shut up?" She snapped, snapping the metaphorical stick he was using to poke her cage. The Queen of arrogance crossed her arms and turned slightly away from Kyo.

"There was one. He's..." Just before she was about to confess, there was a light bulb that flashed in her mind suggesting she go about this another way. 

"He's tall... He's muscular, he's got an impressive physique that just makes you weak in the knees! You look at him and you could just lick his farts as they come slapping out of his tight ass... Yes, yes, hohohohohohoho _*YES!!*_"

Edie dragged her manicured nail down Kyo's arm, staring at him flirtatiously. She seemed to be going down one route but was about to smash it all with a single sentence.

"His name is--- I don't actually know his name. All I know is his blonde hair and tattoo ♥"

Just as soon as she had faked this affection she dispelled the illusion, yanking her finger back as if she'd just touched a cheap handbag.

"Yeah - I was kidding in case you didn't notice. It's not you Kyo, the world doesn't revolve around you. I would ask if there's any girls you have your eyes on but it would just be the entire female species, right?"
​


----------



## Olivia (Jun 18, 2014)

"Words  of a killer? If  you don't want to believe someones words don't believe  that foolish  mentor of yours. He's a mass-murderer, having killed over  fifty people!  This religion of yours! He made it up! He did it for a  peace of mind! He  just  wanted to have peace, so he created that piece  of shit religion!  It isn't real! Besides, you can trust my words! Proof  of immortality  exists in the Nara clan forest! From what's recorded a  fallen member of  the Jashin religion was buried in there with his body  parts scattered,  his head should still be alive today!"

Her words resounded in my heart. Kira Yoshikage?was a murderer? He   murdered over fifty people? It's true that everyone I talked to didn't   know of him before Konohagakure, and even Kitty had a limited knowledge  of his time before here, but could that  really be true? I yelled back  at her:

"That's not true, he would never -"

"It is and you know it!   You've been following the orders of a murderer your entire life! Don't   you think it was odd that he had you become a shinobi? That he wanted   you to get stronger, to make friends? He wanted you to be able to  become  strong enough to defeat him if he ever turned back to his old  ways. He  didn't want to kill anyone ever again, and to find that peace  of mind he  took advantage of a young girl and twisted her around his  little  finger."

Tears flowed from my eye sockets as the image of Kira in my head became   prominent. It made sense to me. He was so secretive and never talked   about himself. It seemed he was the head of the religion making all the   decisions, as if he wasn't following a certain guide. It also made my   entire role as a shinobi as clear as the day. Kitty failed because she  wouldn't listen to his demands, so that's why he wanted me to  become a  shinobi, that's why he _forced_ me to be a shinobi. My body  started to shake as I thought it over.

Immortality existed. That defied the entirety of my original motto, that   everything dies. My religion, which I had devoted my life to, was a   complete lie as well. Not only that, but the one person I could trust   with my life, had been a murderer. If these were all truths, had my life   until now just been one big lie? What's the point of living that way  if it's all fake? Was it correct in thinking that there was  no harm in  enjoying myself in a new way, since there was no consequence?  I could  never die, so there was no punishment that could be too harsh  for me.  Besides, 

I started to laugh. Yeah, that's right. This new line of thinking had   been correct. Everything before had been a lie. I would need to dump my   old life, it has no meaning any longer. It was all fake, a waste of  time. Now things were completely  different, I now understood. Life  isn't meant to have a meaning, but if I  could live for an eternity then  what does that matter? I can make as  much fun as I please.

I pushed myself off of the stone and into the blood pool which rippled   calmly against my bare feet. I looked down and cupped the red liquid as I   poured it down my body. After about two days of laying in the heat,  the blood which lay on the ground cooled my body just right. Thalia   licked her lips, she knew she had broken me. Instead of pushing the   subject however, she decided to say:

"It's time to go. I have a promise to fulfill."

We made our way down the mountain with haste, and Thalia ended up giving   me her jonin jacket so I could cover myself back up. Luckily it had   been large enough to cover everything important, so I was good in that   regard. She originally offered to run and get my old clothes, but I   didn't want to wear them. I didn't want to wear a lie. We made our way   to the large apartment complex which Thalia apparently owned, as she   declared:

"As I promised, you now own this whole building. All forty-floors are yours to keep and do with as you please."

I ignored the statement, as I realized that I hadn't quite joined their   religion yet. Before my line of thinking had been that it was  despicable  and putrid to join a religion that kills for fun, but now  that I realized living a life like that was just a fake life! It was a lie! Especially now that I'm  immortal, I've come to realize that everyone's lives around me  are going  to be futile anyways. Tomorrow, six months, ten years, one-thousand years? What  difference will  it make! Everyone will die eventually, everyone except for me! So who cares if I shorten their lives a few years, it won't change anything in the end! With that resolve clear in my head, I turned  to Thalia as I  said:

"Well then I'll be taking a sweet on the top-floor. I'll probably rent   out a lot of the rooms so I can earn money to buy belongings. I mean, if   I'll be staying on this earth for eternity then I might as well be  well  furnished."

She smiled as she nodded at my request. My line of thinking had been   completely reversed, and it was exactly as she wanted. I made my way up   to the room I desired and looked around. It was fairly well furnished   already, but I thought it might need a few touch ups. I turned to my   phone and address book, and decided I should call Thalia's room to ask   for a favor. I dialed the number and asked:

"Can you buy me hair dye? Also do you know someone that can cut hair?" I asked impatiently. "Sure Kirisaki-chan, I can cut hair fine, but why do you ask?"

I simply hung up, I didn't want to discuss this any further. About   thirty minutes later she made her way up to my room and knocked on my   door. I slowly got up off the couch and opened the door, seeing Thalia   standing there with my orange hair dye and scissors in one hand, and a   case in the other. She made her way in as I sat down in a chair in the   large bathroom, flailed my hair out, except for the most outer left and   right strands of hair, as I requested:

"Cut all of what's left behind my back up to the top of my neck. I don't   need hair this long. Once your done color both strands and my entire   head of hair with this orange."

In the mirror I sat in front of I could tell Thalia was a little pissed   off. She looked like she wanted to yell at me, as if to say no one  could  give her orders, but I knew that if she wanted to please me then  she'd  do this. Instead of lashing out, she said:

"Before that, I have a necklace for you in this box. It will physically symbolize your admittance to the Jashin religion."

I hesitated before accepting, decided it was for the best. My entire   life before this had been one lie after the other, and I at least knew   there was some truth with this religion. If I wanted any sort of peace   of mind I had to abandon any old ways of how I thought, and just moved   on with my life. Yes, that's right, this will be my new reason for   living - to live to the fullest, to make sure I don't have one ounce of   boredom in my stay for eternity. I sighed, as I said:

"Thank you Thalia."

She silently licked her lips as she admitted:

"No, thank you."
*
Part One: Kirisaki Shinko - End*​


----------



## Kei (Jun 18, 2014)

_
[Liquid Time Event: Kyo& Kei]
[That Idiot...Arc]_​
He said he needed her help and that alone made her heart race, he needed her help and no matter what she was feeling or if her thumb was swollen she was going to give it her all. Kei smiled to herself she had to give it her all, because her and Kyo were friends, or at least she thought of them in that way. Friends helped friends and that was all that mattered to her. Kei clenched her fist as she walked behind Kyo, though walking behind him, and she realized how tall Kyo was. 

Kyo was really tall, and yet his back was small, he had curly red hair and he always kept his hands in his pockets when he walked. Although it didn?t affect the way he walked, even now Kei could feel herself struggle to keep up with long legs, he took big strides, but hers were so small compared to his?

She wondered if he had felt tired like she was, he didn?t look like it, but maybe that was the difference in a front line ninja and her own power. The difference in stamina and strength, Kei mind wondered to her sister despite her not taking missions, she trained long and hard, she wondered could Miki stand beside Kyo?. 

Kei felt her stomach kick her and she instantly looked down, that feeling was coming again, the feeling she had gotten anytime she thought about Miki. Her eyes lowed to the ground, as she tried to swallow the rising lump within her throat. She was just as good as Miki, she probably didn?t train as hard, but she worked just as much as she did. Kei looked at the white bandage on her thumb, she shouldn?t be thinking like this, not around Kyo, not in public. Kei swallowed again pushing the lump in the middle of her throat.

?We are here?? Kyo voice rung in her ear causing her to look up and see the big gates, Kei almost felt sick as she saw he red wood and the golden outline of the wall that wrapped around the estate. 

??.Ah?.Ah?.? She couldn?t even get the words out, what was going on, she looked at the gate which had a big phoenix plastered right in the center, ??.Ah! Ah!?

Kyo smiled at her, ?Welcome to my house?You are going to help me out with something??

Kei instantly shook her head and waved her hands, ?Really, no?No, I can?t go in!? She told him, ?I?I didn?t even make an appointment to go in!?

?You are with me?You don?t have to.? Kyo told her as he knocked on the gate, ?Hey it?s me?Open up??

Kei watched as the gate began to open revealing the entire estate. Her heart almost climbed out of her mouth as she saw red eyes lock on her.  Kei felt herself grab on to the closest thing for support, she never been around the Fenikkusu estate, it was never in her plan to go, nor in any of her dreams. It was something she was happy about not knowing about, but now the gates were open and a bunch of eyes landed on Kyo and then her?.

?Don?t be scared?? Kei almost jumped at how warm the voice was, she looked up and saw Kyo looking down at her, and that was when she realized that she had grabbed on to his shirt.

?I?m sorry?.? Her voice broke, before she felt her heart beginning its crawl, but now it was bringing its friend stomach acid, she wasn?t ready for this, and nothing prepared her for something like this at all. ?I?I just?Why??

_*?Kyo?s home!!!! KYO!!?​*_
The loud voices came from the open gate, and Kyo body tensed as a bunch of children rushed him to the ground. Kei almost was brought down with them but she moved out the way jus in the nick of time. A bunch of children that couldn?t be older than ten, grabbed and pulled at Kyo, all of them laughing and giggling. She watched as the boy face was scrunched up in pain at having his hair and clothes pulled into different directions?.

She couldn?t help but giggle at the site?. So this is what having a family meant?.


----------



## Kei (Jun 18, 2014)

_[Chunin Exams]_​

Kyo felt sorry for the poor sap, being the object of the girls affection, but who was he to care about the guy. If she liked him then it was none of his concern, there were better things that needed Kyo?s attention but the simple fact that she had to rub him brought up one of those concerns. Kyo closed his eyes and took a deep breath, this girl was going to be the death of him, but something interesting was brought up in that small snip she called in exchange?

A girl in his life that he had a crush on, who could that be for him, Kyo thought for a minute, but the only person that he could come up was?.

?Kei?.? Kyo spoke out loud before looking over at Edie, the shrine maiden that was the complete opposite of Edie, if Edie was loud and cold, Kei was warm and quiet, and even now he wondered if the clan was looking out for her. The young girl always had the knack of pushing herself too hard for others, or doing something she wasn?t supposed to. ?I guess?.If I would consider my relationship close, it would be with her.?

??She is clumsy, a bit hard headed, and she is too shy for her own good, if I would describe her, it would be like a bunny.? Kyo couldn?t help but think about her puffing up her cheeks and telling him he was wrong, ?She gets flustered easily, and she has a tendency to push herself too far... Though?She always have a smile on her face no matter what she is doing??

That troublesome shrine maiden, right about now he could imagine her worrying her butt off about him, ??She?s really is?A troublesome girl?? Kyo smiled warmly as he thought about her running through the village, ?But?She?s really kind??

?She?s a really good friend of mines.? Kyo said before nodding, ?Though our relationship is more like if I don?t watch out for her she might get hurt you know??

The girl would probably pass out at the thought of being close to someone like him. She would point out everything bad about herself, and completely ignored the good that she had. Despite the opposite nature of their personalities, he was really drawn to the young maiden.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jun 18, 2014)

*Taneda*
Hida Yoshitsune's Underground Complex

Interim to the Chuunin Exams; Training Part IV

----------​
That night, Taneda dreamed. And when he dreamed, he spoke, not out loud, but rather...as a narrator. He said things he could not know until he rose in the morning, but they streamed from his mouth in the dead of night, where previously he'd gone without any sort of dreams. Was he the narrator, though? Or was someone speaking to him?

*FLASH*

_"A pulse. An undulation. Glistening red skin that pulses again and again, like a heart pumping and throbbing. You reach your hand out to touch it. It's glistening. It's slick. It's heated and the skin is so thin you could--"_

_"you press forward and fall into it. You're surrounded by thick viscuous red liquid. You're floating in it. Your eyes push out. You gag a bit and you feel a knot forming in your stomach. You feel it rising out, hard and knotted. You feel acid in your throat that burns, and then you start vomiting out small worm after small worm. You feel it writhe and wriggle past your lips. You feel them fall forward. You feel yourself start to shift and twist and extend forward. You feel your arms binding in front of you, your legs binding behind you. You feel your mouth cracking open and spreading wide, your teeth turning into fangs. More acid bubbles forward out of your throat."_

*FLASH *

_Ping. Ping ping ping. A music box plays Dance of the Sugar Plum Fairies. 

You look down at a music box, with a teensy little ballerina, her leg up, her other leg en pointe, arms outstretched. She spins slowly to the music. 

Shadows flicker in, close. As her leg comes near, they back up. As they spin away, they get closer. Each round they get closer, and closer. Ping ping ping.

The shadows cover the ballerina. All is black for a moment, they flicker away. The ballerina has collapsed into the box, crushed and torn to porcelaine hunks._

*FLASH *

_There's a wet swhip. You hear a grunt, and then a long exhale like all the breath is leaving someone. There's the thump of something heavy hitting the ground.

Screams are everywhere. "SAVE ME! OH MY GOD, HELP ME!" Your hear hammers. Your mouth is dry. You try but accomplish nothing.

"One down," says a voice in your ear. It's soft, almost kind. You can feel the heat of it there. "Do you want another to die?"

This time there's searing brightness. Loud, frantic screaming. Writhing, the smell of cooked meat, cooked hair. You watch them fall. No! NO!

"Two down. I can help you, you know. I can make none of this happen. I can defend you. Do you want to see more die? I can stop it from happening."

You wet your lips. You part your mouth and say--_

*FLASH *

_"A young woman with what seems to be blonde hair stands in some bloody ground. She struggles to lift her feet and move. You slash your katana at the ground, but nothing happens; she sinks down further, further. Her eyes narrow a little bit. She tilts her head up. The blood climbs to her hips. Your katana slashes down…the blood climbs to her shoulders. She strains her neck up, she lifts her chin. It reaches her chin. You scream, and slash your katana. The blood covers her head."_

*FLASH*

_"Bars. That's the first thing you notice. There's bars in front of you.

Second thing you notice is that you -- have no chakra. No, that's not right. There IS no chakra. You aren't connected to...anything. Can't draw forth chakra or imbue it in objects. This makes you feel naked, like a part of you has gone missing. 

You shout for help, pressed against the bars. In the distance, you can hear a battle: explosions, violent screams, crunching, something rushing through the air. Your hairs stand on end as you feel something cold and wrong slick over your back. 

Figures rush by you, going deeper. One turns and slashes at another behind it with a spear, and the other falls. It turns and sprints further on. More figures come--they're stopping by each cell. They'll let you out. They come to yours, say something you don't understand, but you answer them anyway with a word you don't understand.

A hand thrusts out toward you, and you feel yourself falling apart..."_

Taneda slowly rose from the conclusion, bringing a hand to his lips as he realized he couldn't have said those things. Who had spoke those things to him? Who...

He rushed out the door, and to the Hida Clan Compound. He'd have to tell Hida Gajiru about this...


----------



## LunarCoast (Jun 19, 2014)

Chaos Theory said:


> *[Konoha General Hospital; Konohagakure]​*​
> [Chūnin Exams 44, Akane's Awakens!]​
> 
> 
> ...



Akarusa, Hatori
Akane Awakens​
Hatori raised an eyebrow as Akane bursts out into the room knocking aside some other patients in her quest to find food, clothes, and trees. The first and second made sense, as did the third to his concern. He would need to find a way to put up some sort of barriers between him and April, this would only get worse after all and the thought of losing himself was painfully concerning.

"She's crazy!"Is yelled by one of the doctors, nurses whatever it didn't matter point was Akane was as far as he could tell being herself, "I wouldn't say crazy, I'd be more thinking she was just eagerly motivated."

Then like a dog she was calm again at the mention of food, when she brings up that 'boy' he raised his hand for a brief moment and shook his head in disbelief, even when she was still recovering she acted like this. She most definitely made life interesting. As she starts to try and pull the needles out of her he ran over stopping her from pulling the final one from her arm, "Akane I didn't go through all that effort to bring you back here so you can kill yourself from blood loss."

Much to his dismay he hears a yell from the front door as a owl barged it's way inside and landed upon his shoulder, prompting one of the doctors to frown "Since when did we become a vets or a petting zoo?"

Hatori distracted for a moment released the grip on Akane's hand to look at April on his shoulder balancing on one talon for a moment before she released the object that hit against the snow white floor with a clang. It was a white spherical stone with very fine black markings that seemed to dance around it's body, it pulsed faintly sending white chakra along each individual line until they met at the other side of the sphere. "April what have you brought home now."

April swiveled her head noticing Mizuriono and seems to be relieved ignoring a child that had taken a keen interest in her since she arrived she asked, "Hatori was a good pack mule I take it, carrying Akane to safety?" Re-adjusting herself as Hatori knelt down to pick up the stone in his hand and inspect it briefly. "Well at-least it isn't a rodent."


----------

